# [Official] The Sandy Stable Club **Guides, Voltages, Temps & BIOS Templates** Inc SPREADSHEET



## munaim1

_Special thanks to Diane for the banner_

***Post Your 24/7 Prime Blend Stable Sandybridge Chip***

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask!*


***This thread is not for discussing safe voltages for sandybridge, we have had enough of those








so please refer to the IMPORTANT NOTICES & TIPS section below for more info***



Spoiler: *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ D I S C L A I M E R *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



Quote:


> *PLEASE READ*
> 
> I take *NO* responsiblity for the headache / stress / anxiety / emotional discomfort etc lol that this may cause when trying to overclock and stabalize your cpu, this is a lenthy process which requires a lot of patience. If your not upto the task, then this thread may not be for you.
> 
> *This is not an EASY club to join!!!*
> 
> On that note, any damage, degradetion that you _may_ encounter through stress testing or *SUICIDE RUNS* is your responsiblity and your responsiblity alone.
> 
> So you have been *WARNED*, other than that enjoy your 100% stable system and also have fun getting it there!!!






https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AldAG0FCQxM-dHFiVnRKMkdoT3BackRucFN2SjVhYkE&output=html&widget=true

_(to the ne__arest hour)_

Quote:


> *Those having issue's viewing the spreadsheet, HERE is the direct link.*


_*If you find there is a mistake or anthing that needs to be changed then either PM me. Also suggestions on how to make this thread better will be greatly appreciated.*_



Spoiler: Opinion on IBT/LinX (AVX)



*It may seem that with the updated AVX linkpack, IBT/LinX stresses the cpu more and the temps can get REALLY high. With Prime Blend my highest core is 70c, with IBT it goes to 82c. Nothing will stress the cpu more than prime so stressing with IBT is overkill. Personally I have seen other's passing IBT/LinX and failing Prime and vice versa. A combination of both can ensure more stablility (12 hours Blend then 20 IBT runs), however again, this thread is only for prime blend tests.

Using prime blend is as close to everyday general usage you're going to get, making it more optimal not overkill like the temperature IBT produces. If I want by IBT temps I would probably be recommended to tone down my overclock which I don't have to because when gaming my temps don't even reach 65c.

It's a bit like purchasing a PSU, some will base it on general usage (gaming and 3dmark benching etc), other's will base it on extreme usage like max overclocking (every last mhz you can get and extreme benching) and there are a some that will combine the extreme usage and run prime and furmark together to create an overkill condition, so recommending on that basis without notifying the OP would be stupid, completely overkill and a waste of money.

My point is I see people recommend other's to tone down overclock's and sometimes even recommend better cooling for a particular overclock because the temps have exceeded 85c with IBT while running something which is more optimal and comparable to general everyday usage like prime95, the temps will be something like 70c, which is absolutly fine.*



Quote:


> *Rules*
> 
> *One last thing, PLEASE read the small print between each RULE*
> 
> *1.* *12 HOURS+* STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with UPTO 80/90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM* used with Prime95 v27.7*
> 
> **********Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have, t**o do Custom BLEND,* *JUST* *change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available**********
> 
> ****Prime FFT Length Info: Shad0wfax kindly pointed out the importance of running longer than 12hours HERE****
> 
> ****All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile)****
> 
> *2.* *MUST* have a screenie *WHILE UNDER LOAD* with your *OCN name* (notepad etc), *CPU-Z 1.57.1+* and *REALTEMP 3.67+*****!!*
> 
> ******REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running, minimum of 12hours same as Prime95 like THIS!!!******
> ******Z68 GIGABYTE MUST SHOW EASYTUNE6 (last tab - hwMonitor)******
> ******EVGA USER'S MUST USE THE EVGA E-LEET UTILITY FOR VCORE READINGS******
> 
> *3.* *LIST YOUR COOLING* (notepad etc) and provide screenie of *RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER****
> 
> ******TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.******
> 
> *4.* *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*
> 
> *All submissions must follow a similar template like this!!!!
> (This is mine before a few rules got amended)*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *****************Standard Blend VS Custom Blend Stability*****************
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.
> 
> Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.
> 
> On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.
> 
> Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, I'm pretty sure there won't be a need to run it again and you *might *not get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock but then again you *might* because as you know overclocking and stress testing is not a guarantee.
> 
> There will *ALWAYS* be different opinons about this whole stability issue.
> 
> This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.
> 
> This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb) which not only stresses the RAM and CPU but also the IMC of the chip which is important for stability.
> 
> *BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!! ** - I personally recommend custom blend with upto 90% of your available RAM!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info regarding Prime FFT's and the total time it takes to complete, (credit Shad0wfax) *HERE*.


*Finally PLEASE provide a screenshot that we can actually see!!! USE OCN'S ATTACHMENT TOOL!!!!!!*

Quote:


> *Downloads:*
> 
> 
> *CPU-Z*
> *Realtemp*
> *Prime95 (Latest Stable version is 27.7)*
> *Gigabyte EasyTune6*
> *EVGA E-LEET Utility (Need to have an account)*
> *BlueScreenView (View your BSOD crash Information )*


*Choose your sig HERE and wear it proudly*

*When your done visit THIS thread and add your overclocking results*

*~*MAX SAFE VOLTAGE & TEMPS*~*

Before I go into this, I just want to say that this is my *OWN* opinion and take it as you will.

No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')

Those that have killed or degraded their cpu's have done so through either by their own fault, running sucide runs with crazy voltages and by not having substantial cooling for their overclocks and voltage or for reasons like their mobo or PSU causing shorting and also BIOS bugs.

Please remember that not all chips are the same, some can do high overclocks with low voltage some cannot as you can see in this this thread and many others.

Regarding temps, CPU throttles at 95c, *some say* keeping it below 85c is good, *some say* keeping it below 80 is better, *other's say* below 75c is really good and there are quite a few that say 70c should be the max. *Which ever one your comfortable with and if you have substantial cooling, YOU DECIDE YOUR MAX, just remember it throttles at 95c*. If for example you hit 85c in stress testing then in everday usage it shouldn't be higher than 75c which I think is fine, I personally like to keep mine below 70/75c during general everyday usage









*This will conclude any max safe voltage discussions, if you have a question's about it create another thread or PM me.*

*~*IMPORTANT TIPS & FINDINGS*~*

*Solving BSOD 124 / Freezing / Lockups / Random IDLE BSODS / Tweaking Overclock & TIPS For Sandy Bridge User's*

*IMPORTANT FINDINGS ABOUT SANDYBRIDGE*

*PLL Voltage, VCCIO & VCCSA - READ THIS & THIS*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 and no boot up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.


**~*OVERCLOCKING GUIDE'S*~**

*Click* *HERE for my sandybridge guide*



Spoiler: Other guides



*P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners* *ASUS Mobo*

*The ULTIMATE Sandy Bridge OC Guide* *(Gigabyte Mobo - Awesome thread, special thanks to sin)*

*Official ASUS P8P67 Series Overclocking Guide and Information* *JJ @ ASUS*

*P67/Z68 BIOS Guide - BASIC~Intermediate Overclocking* *Raja @ ASUS*

*MSI P67 Overclocking Guide* *Great Read for MSI users.*



**~*OVERCLOCKING & CHOOSING RAM FOR SB*~**



Spoiler: **************CLICK ME**************



These are all the links that come to mind when sandybridge users think about *overclocking* or *choosing *RAM:

*Sandy Bridge Memory Scaling: Choosing the Best DDR3*

*The Best Memory for Sandy Bridge*

*Choosing the Best Memory for LGA1155 Platform*

These articles not only help 1155 users choose RAM but also show what overclocking them really does in terms of benchmarking and everday usage. I recommend reading those before overclocking RAM or choosing it for Sandy!!









*READ THE FULL THREAD HERE:* http://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/1085715-overclocking-choosing-ram-sandybridge.html



**~*LINKS TO P67/Z68 MOBO CLUB'S*~**


Spoiler: **************CLICK ME**************



***The Official ASUS 1155/P8P67/P8Z68-V Series/PRO Owners Club***

*Asus P67 Series Information Thread (drivers, BIOSes, overclocking, reviews)*

*Asus Z68 Series Information Thread (drivers, BIOSes, overclocking, reviews)*

*Official GIGABYTE P67A Owner's Club + Discussion*

***Official** Asus Maximus IV Extreme Owners Club*

*ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z Owners Club*

*MSI P67A-GD80/GD65/GD55/GD53 Owners Club/Discussion/Info Thread*

***Official** AsRock P67 Discussion/Owners Club*

*Biostar TP67XE motherboard discussion thread*



**~*ABOUT THIS CLUB*~**


Spoiler: ******************CLUB NOTICE******************



I'm *NOT* looking for 'who's got the highest overclock'. If you have a mild overclock (4ghz+) then I would really like to see your prime stable with your temps and vcore. A lot of people have been using the term 24/7 by doing only an hour or so on blend. Also there are many that have to say alot when it comes to how much voltage we put through this chip and what temps are safe, sometimes incorrect info is giving and sometimes it can get confusing.

I am *NOT* saying join the 'lets see who can degrade their chip faster club' all im saying is, before you call your rig stable post a prime blend and share your experience and info to help others. Referencing this info in a spreadsheet is for myself, hopefully it can help others aswell.

Im sure you understand by now that this is ocn and everyone is still learning, this is my way of understanding the sb users of ocn and their experiences.

Only difference I see between the Realtemp and Coretemp is the gui and the most important thing is that real temp actually shows how long its been running so its possible to know wether it has been running for 12 min or 12 hours. That way we can see the duration and also when the temps have peaked. It provides time stamps in other words which is great.

*So please use real temp.*

Dont worry you wont get flamed for posting your 24/7 sb rig. *I stress this: Do plenty of research and then come to your own conclusion, merely SUGGESTIONS will be made based on temps and experience of other sb users. Flaming will be reported!!*

Come on now dont be shy lets see what your stable 24/7 is, also if your feeling







then post a suicide run











Here's my submission:



Spoiler: **************MY 5.1GHZ STABLE**************



I'll go first:

12 hours blend, sig rig. my 24/7.
Quote:


> These are my settings as far as I remember.
> 
> VCCSA Voltage: *Auto it's advised not to touch that one*
> VCCIO Voltage: *1.125v*
> CPU PLL Voltage: *1.7v*
> Auto PLL Overvoltage: *Enabled*
> PCH Voltage: *Auto*
> VRM Frequency: *350*
> Duty Control: *Extreme*
> Phase Control: *Extreme*
> CPU Current Capability: *140%*
> CPU Multi *51 by each core*
> CPU BCLK: *100 sb doesn't like changes in bclk*
> CPU voltage: *1.485v Manual bios - Idles 1.485/1.490 - Loads 1.472-1.480v*
> DDR Voltage: *1.6v*
> DDR Speed: *1866mhz*
> DDR Timings: *8-9-8-24 1T*
> Spread Spectrum: *Enabled*
> LLC: *Ultra High*
> Intel Speedstep: *Enabled*
> C1E: *Enabled*
> C3/C6: *AUTO*
> 
> *EVERYTHING ELSE IS ON DEFAULT*
> 
> *These worked for me to get my cpu stable at 5.1ghz, but please this does not mean it will work for you.
> If you have a similar setup then using these settings could help you stabilize your overclock but will require you to tweak them accordingly
> 
> HERE are my new settings, these work exactly the same as the above, only difference is that I'm using OFFSET voltage. Notice PLL voltage is changed and VCCIO due to recent findings, you can find that info above in the IMPORATANT FINDINGS & TIPS section.*
> 
> Read 'my quest for 5.1ghz stability' on how I eventually got the above settings to work for me, went through as a noob so should be helpful to all the newcomers.






*THIS IS NOT 100% ACCURATE BUT SHOULD HELP*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12335363*
> I think this may be helpful for some of you,found this on XS
> 
> The OverClockers BSOD code list
> BSOD codes for overclocking
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
> 
> and for all of you with GB mobos you should read this;
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/910467-ultimate-sandy-bridge-oc-guide-p67a.html


*My Quest to Stabalize 5.1ghz*


Spoiler: **************CLICK ME**************



hey ocn, after completely building my rig almost 3/4 weeks ago, I never had the chance to really see what its capable of. Just here and there a few bench's. Now after finally getting a break from uni I decided to take a 'closer' look at my rig. Over last couple of days I'v been stress testing and making sure all the components are completely working as they should be. I have been looking at the sb threads now and again to see what other's have achieved with air/water.

So now I have a week to get this rig up and running and would appreciate the help.

So far, as I'm writing this prime blend has been running for 1 hour, I know that it's not enough time to tell wether or not its stable but hopefully if it gets to 6 hours then its fine for me, on top of 100 passes on IBT.

Anyways lets crack on, the vdroop on this board is a real killer, I have read that llc can help, its just finding the right one that works best (4 settings on the pro board), I set the llc to ultra high and set the vcore in the bios to 1.480 and during load it gets to 1.464 (very rarely goes to 1.472) I also changed bclk to 102 and changed multiplier to 50. This enabled me to get 5.1ghz and around 1900 or so on the memory. I also loosened the memory to 8-9-8-24 2t from 7-8-7-24 2t and raised the dram volts to 1.61v. I reduced the cpu pll from its default which was something like 1.8 to 1.73. The only other change I made was that I increased the vccio from auto to 1.1.

The thing that amazed me was the temps that I been getting. My ambient temps are 20/21c, my load temps never exceeded 70







, the custom kit and mod that I did really paid off.










I did have a look at other sandybridge threads and I think I got myself a really good chip









So what do you guys think, anything I should do differently or any volts that I shouldn't be changing or are the volts too high?

Thanks


----------



## pjBSOD

Jealous of your temps









With an H70 @ 4.5ghz I get 70c on load.


----------



## Boyboyd

Wait a minute. Your batch sounds familiar.

Damn, we're 1 number apart. Probably created from the same sheet (or something).

Run some benchmarks like cinebench and super pi next









I got mine to 5.4 with 1.45v but it was too hot for every day use. I bet you can go higher. See my sig for some validation.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;12772084*
> Jealous of your temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an H70 @ 4.5ghz I get 70c on load.


Check my sig rig for the project I did. It helped my temps a lot, as you can see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12772107*
> Wait a minute. Your batch sounds familiar.
> 
> Damn, we're 1 number apart. Probably created from the same sheet (or something).
> 
> Run some benchmarks like cinebench and super pi next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine to 5.4 with 1.45v but it was too hot for every day use. I bet you can go higher. See my sig for some validation.


after I get this stable I will definitely be doing a suicide run. I'll post super pi and cine once im done with prime. I might just leave this for 24/7 as I dont really want to go above 75c. By the way what's the safe highest temps for these chips?


----------



## pjBSOD

Same thing I'm wondering. I just got my rig built yesterday, OC'd to 4.5 and I got 70c max recorded temp over 8 hours of Blend.

Some say it's 75c, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Boyboyd

Most people say 75 but i personally say 70. That's just for my computer though, you feel free to do what you want with yours


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;12772155*
> Same thing I'm wondering. I just got my rig built yesterday, OC'd to 4.5 and I got 70c max recorded temp over 8 hours of Blend.
> 
> Some say it's 75c, but I'm not sure.


oh okay, I guess I might just leave it like this. by the way is there any volts that I shouldn't be changing and are my volts too high? Seems to me that I got a bit lucky with my chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12772171*
> Most people say 75 but i personally say 70. That's just for my computer though, you feel free to do what you want with yours


I'll keep it below 75c.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12772215*
> I'll keep it below 75c.


I kept mine below 80 during my blend test. lol. The thing is, blend isn't real life. I fold a lot, and i never see it exceed 70 even when my room is red hot in the day.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12772240*
> I kept mine below 80 during my blend test. lol. The thing is, blend isn't real life. I fold a lot, and i never see it exceed 70 even when my room is red hot in the day.


I thought blend was the best stresser for sb?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12772274*
> I thought blend was the best stresser for sb?


It is, what i'm saying is that is stresses far more than most programs will (even ones that use 100% of the CPU for days on end).


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12772285*
> It is, what i'm saying is that is stresses far more than most programs will (even ones that use 100% of the CPU for days on end).










i get ya. What about intel burn test? After I'm done with prime I was thinking of giving it the once over with 100 runs. that a waste of time or good idea?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12772303*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get ya. What about intel burn test? After I'm done with prime I was thinking of giving it the once over with 100 runs. that a waste of time or good idea?


The intel burn test is a linpack test i believe, it can't hurt to run as many as you want if you have the time to be that through.

Definitely not a waste of time, if you can do 100 runs with the biggest problem size available i'd say your computer was 100% stable.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12772333*
> The intel burn test is a linpack test i believe, it can't hurt to run as many as you want if you have the time to be that through.
> 
> Definitely not a waste of time, if you can do 100 runs with the biggest problem size available i'd say your computer was 100% stable.


I was prime95 24hrs stable and ran ibt and left it on and failed at 484....


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12772353*
> I was prime95 24hrs stable and ran ibt and left it on and failed at 484....


My god... How long did it take you to get to run 484?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12772353*
> I was prime95 24hrs stable and ran ibt and left it on and failed at 484....


That's because IBT & LinX produce a LOT more heat than Prime95. Also, because you did 484 runs. Realistically, even a CPU at stock wouldn't survive that many runs.


----------



## munaim1

damn 484







thats still rock solid stable even at 100.

Just past the 2 hour mark and temps are still looking ok to me. what do you guys think? the stay around the high 60 mark usually.

too high?


----------



## pjBSOD

Lol, no. You're fine. Like everyone has been saying, until it hits 75c, you're good. Because you have to take summer temps into account, etc.

Also, I'd personally consider anywhere from 8-12 hours P95 Blend 24 hours stable. Some people say 14, some say 16. Etc.


----------



## munaim1

damn 4th worker failed in 2hours 20mins







. I guess +.05 bump in the vcore should hopefully do it.


----------



## pjBSOD

Yep, bump that vcore!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;12772744*
> Yep, bump that vcore!


yep primes back up and running again, this time at a 1.472vcore. damn this is a long process


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Almost 2 days...still have ss of it somewhere. Ill find it and post it tomorrow when I get on my pc(on phone right now)


----------



## munaim1

hopefully I shall have a screenshot in the morning with more than 8+ hours prime. hopefully during that time my temps stay below the 75c mark. my highest core so far was72c, but temps usually stay in the high 60's. Hopefully the +.05 bump in vcore shouldn't really make that much of a difference in temps. catch ya'll later.


----------



## munaim1

hey guys a little update:

so I bumped the vcore up by +0.5 to 1.472 (load volts, bios is set to 1.485v) and left prime running last night, well I woke up and found that my pc restarted after 8 hours of prime







. sorry I dont have a screenshot but I do have the results.txt if that helps lol.

On top of that I thought maybe I could do something else to help the temps even further. I reseated the block and re applied some ic7 and let it cure a for a couple of hours, guess what it helped







it shed a few degrees of the load temps







. I think this time round, that is the best seating I have got with the perfect amount of TIM. Anyways I'm doing another run on prime with the same volts and ambient temp, screenshot with temps will be up soon.

By the way if I bump up the vcore another +0.05 it will go to 1.49 (in bios), which I'm thinking is a little on the high side, what do you think?

Would you leave at 1.472 (load volts) with 8+ hours prime blend stable or bump up the vcore +0.05 to 1.49 and get it 12+ blend stable?

EDIT: sorry but I also increased all 6 fans on my rad from the lowest possible setting to about a 1/4(so its still silent







), which must have helped with drop in temps.


----------



## pjBSOD

Just curious man, how did you increase your fan speeds to max? I'm struggling with the same issue, I don't think my fans are running full speed so it's hard to get to 4.8ghz+.

We have the same Bios.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12778480*
> hey guys a little update:
> 
> so I bumped the vcore up by +0.5 to 1.472 and left prime running last night, well I woke up and found that my pc restarted after 8 hours of prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . sorry I dont have a screenshot but I do have the results.txt if that helps lol.
> 
> On top of that I thought maybe I could do something else to help the temps even further. I reseated the block and re applied some ic7 and let it cure a for a couple of hours, guess what it helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it shed a few degrees of the load temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think this time round, that is the best seating I have got with the perfect amount of TIM. Anyways I'm doing another run on prime with the same volts and ambient temp, screenshot with temps will be up soon.
> 
> By the way if I bump up the vcore another +0.05 it will go to 1.480, which I'm thinking is a little on the high side, what do you think?
> 
> Would you leave at 1.472 with 8+ hours prime blend stable or bump up the vcore +0.05 to 1.480 and get it 12+ blend stable?
> 
> EDIT: sorry but I also increased all 6 fans on my rad from the lowest possible setting to about a 1/4(so its still silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), which must have helped with drop in temps.


well if it restarted at 1.472 after 8+ hours, i would say back down the overclock or up the v. entirely up to you but if it restarted i wouldnt consider it stable.


----------



## Scorpion667

8 hour blend test is fine for 24/7. I found that an 8 hour blend test failed the new AVX Linpack for SP1 within 5 minutes. Took a bit of tweaking to get AVX Linpack stable. Then again the 8 hour prime blend saw about a month and a half of daily use without BSOD so I'm not saying blend is unreliable, just saying it's not the best per se.

Depending how long you want to keep your chip, it may not be worth going above 1.48v to 1.49v although your cooling is amazing. If your board allows you to do this, drop CPU PLL below 1.7v, I actually tweaked it down to 1.65v to pass AVX Linpack and that seemed to have helped me. I think you can set the pwm frequency on the Asus boards up to 350hz, doing that may help you achieve stability at 5.1 w/ 1.464v as it lowers the ripple going into the cores. I'm just trying to suggest things that don't involve increasing vcore but ultimately vcore is king.

You must also consider your chip would likely be able to do 5 Ghz with much lower volts than most of us, but 5.1 is worth trying for tho.

Prime95 blend takes ages to be honest, AVX Linpack for sp1, although the temps and current draw on the cpu is much higher than blend, is a very quick efficient stability test. While prime95 blend might take 7 hours to pop up a BSOD, that OC would fail AVX Linpack in under 10 minutes, allowing you to spend more time tweaking and less time waiting for 8 hour blend runs to fail. If you try AVX Linpack however, it would be wise to lower your ambients, just to give you an idea cpu watts during blend sit at about 118w, for AVX Linpack I've seen 152watts so expect some serious heat. The only way my air cooling can handle that is sub zero ambients lol. I should go for WC but I gotta save 4000$ for tuition.

You have a very nice chip there.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;12772155*
> Same thing I'm wondering. I just got my rig built yesterday, OC'd to 4.5 and I got 70c max recorded temp over 8 hours of Blend.
> 
> Some say it's 75c, but I'm not sure.


My H50 keeps my 2500k @ 58C load @ 4.7 Ghz / 1.33 vcore









Rasa 360 comes in today


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;12778574*
> Just curious man, how did you increase your fan speeds to max? I'm struggling with the same issue, I don't think my fans are running full speed so it's hard to get to 4.8ghz+.
> 
> We have the same Bios.


well it's not on max just a 20% increase on all the fans, sorry I didn't mention that im using a fan controller.

Also dropped the bclk back down and increased the multi to 51.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12778579*
> well if it restarted at 1.472 after 8+ hours, i would say back down the overclock or up the v. entirely up to you but if it restarted i wouldnt consider it stable.


well is 1.480 considered high? my temps are slightly better than before.

Anyways here is before I reseated the block and all fans where at the lowest settings.










Reseated the block and increased all 6 fans on rad by to 20% and upped the vcore by 0.05 to 1.472










I know its only an hour on both but gives an indication that reseating the block worked better for temps.

i think my next run will be a bump in the vcore by +0.05 and highest vcore of 1.48 and that will be as far as I go.


----------



## Scorpion667

No one really knows how much volts these chips can handle, people will tell you different things. I've had no issues or degrading pumping 1.45v - 1.46v 24/7 for 2 months but my cooling is the bottleneck unfortunately so I have not had a chance to go any higher on the core voltage. My chip does 74c after 8 hours of blend, IMO you have nothing to worry about in terms of temps, stop trying to tweak it haha.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667;12778796*
> 8 hour blend test is fine for 24/7. I found that an 8 hour blend test failed the new AVX Linpack for SP1 within 5 minutes. Took a bit of tweaking to get AVX Linpack stable. Then again the 8 hour prime blend saw about a month and a half of daily use without BSOD so I'm not saying blend is unreliable, just saying it's not the best per se.
> 
> Depending how long you want to keep your chip, it may not be worth going above 1.48v to 1.49v although your cooling is amazing. If your board allows you to do this, drop CPU PLL below 1.7v, I actually tweaked it down to 1.65v to pass AVX Linpack and that seemed to have helped me. I think you can set the pwm frequency on the Asus boards up to 350hz, doing that may help you achieve stability at 5.1 w/ 1.464v as it lowers the ripple going into the cores. I'm just trying to suggest things that don't involve increasing vcore but ultimately vcore is king.
> 
> You must also consider your chip would likely be able to do 5 Ghz with much lower volts than most of us, but 5.1 is worth trying for tho.
> 
> Prime95 blend takes ages to be honest, AVX Linpack for sp1, although the temps and current draw on the cpu is much higher than blend, is a very quick efficient stability test. While prime95 blend might take 7 hours to pop up a BSOD, that OC would fail AVX Linpack in under 10 minutes, allowing you to spend more time tweaking and less time waiting for 8 hour blend runs to fail. If you try AVX Linpack however, it would be wise to lower your ambients, just to give you an idea cpu watts during blend sit at about 118w, for AVX Linpack I've seen 152watts so expect some serious heat. The only way my air cooling can handle that is sub zero ambients lol. I should go for WC but I gotta save 4000$ for tuition.
> 
> You have a very nice chip there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667;12778934*
> No one really knows how much volts these chips can handle, people will tell you different things. I've had no issues or degrading pumping 1.45v - 1.46v 24/7 for 2 months but my cooling is the bottleneck unfortunately so I have not had a chance to go any higher on the core voltage. My chip does 74c after 8 hours of blend, IMO you have nothing to worry about in terms of temps, stop trying to tweak it haha.


At the moment im doing 1.472 which is just over 8 hours blend stable. About the pll and pwn frequency, I will definitely take a look at those. Thanks for the suggestions







+rep

come on







this is ocn, tweaking is only good if it actually works!!


----------



## Scorpion667

Oh you're 8 hour blend stable? That's all you need really for 24/7 use, the only way I would see an 8 hour blend test fail is maybe folding for days. Anyway nice OC +1


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667;12779270*
> Oh you're 8 hour blend stable? That's all you need really for 24/7 use, the only way I would see an 8 hour blend test fail is maybe folding for days. Anyway nice OC +1


thanks bro. now only thing left to upgrade is ssd and maybe another 460.

Just past the two hour mark on prime and it seems that reseating has helped knock off 2/3c off load.


















If again im 8 hour blend stable with 1.472 then I might just leave it there. temps are looking very good.


----------



## Scorpion667

Yea man best of luck with it!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667;12779538*
> Yea man best of luck with it!


so far so good, same settings but only difference is that I reseated block and applied new TIM. Just past the 4 hour mark and temps are still looking awesome, hasn't gone above 70c


















Like I said before, if this is stable again for 8+ hours I would most likely try two more things before I finish.

1: if I 'feel' like 8+ hours is not enough I may just bump vcore + 0.05 to 1.480.

2: Stay at 1.472 and as suggested by scorpion, i'll take a look at the pwn frequency and try lowering or increasing pll from 1.75 to see whether I can stablise 1.472 in prime for atleast 12 hours.

be back soon with an update.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12772107*
> Wait a minute. Your batch sounds familiar.
> 
> Damn, we're 1 number apart. Probably created from the same sheet (or something).
> 
> Run some benchmarks like cinebench and super pi next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine to 5.4 with 1.45v but it was too hot for every day use. I bet you can go higher. See my sig for some validation.


here's the best time I got on superpi and cinebench. while doing cinebench I oc gpu to 930c/1860s/2100m.










By the way I stopped prime after 7 hours and I think im just gona leave it at this. temps stayed below 70c and its currently at 5.1 ghz and memory at 1866mhz. thanks for everyone's help.

EDIT: I'm gonna do 100 runs on IBT just to be sure.


----------



## munaim1

Hey guys, there wasn't really going to be an update for this but here is blend @ 9 hours. voltage exactly the same just increased just fan settings from 25% to 50% made temps a little better. now at mid 60s. not sure as to why it failed at 8 hours before.. vcore at 1.472.










9 hours is enough for me, but we'll see how long it goes for


----------



## munaim1

hey sorry seems the wattage are visible on realtemp rather than the duration.

here's another ss


----------



## munaim1

any other requests? any other bench's or stability tests you would like to see?

thanks


----------



## munaim1

Hey little update.

12 hour blend ftw


















Im going to stop it there and do 20 runs on IBT to see what temps I hit, but for now highest core hit 70c and rest usually stay in mid 60s after a 12 hour blend, which I personally think is AWESOME









Now for a suicide run


----------



## munaim1

Here's the IBT run, it's couple of degrees higher than prime but not that much, highest core hitting 72c. Passed 40 runs in 1 hour, safe to say that I have a 100% stable overclock


















anyways again, whats the highest vcore I could run on a suicide run without killing the chip.


----------



## nvidia3

xstreme oc keep up


----------



## Tunapiano

very nice temps, just a little hotter than myself but a good OC none the less, i don't get higher than 63c under a full load but you're OC'd 400mhz higher so it's to be expected.


----------



## overclocktilyerdrop

nice job pushing the limits, 24/7 @ 5.1ghz... damm










What Vcore did u set in ur BIOS? and how did u deal with vdroop?

I'm getting POS 0.013 vdroop even with LLC on Ultra High (ASUS Pro).


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocktilyerdrop;12793015*
> nice job pushing the limits, 24/7 @ 5.1ghz... damm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Vcore did u set in ur BIOS? and how did u deal with vdroop?
> 
> I'm getting POS 0.013 vdroop even with LLC on Ultra High (ASUS Pro).


That vdroop is perfectly normal and healthy. As long as your idle and load are within 0.025v it's fine. It's not healthy to have vcore RISE at load.

If you wanted vcore basically fixed (LLC 75%) at idle and load, measuring the same, you should have bought a M4E instead of a P8P Pro/deluxe.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano;12792548*
> very nice temps, just a little hotter than myself but a good OC none the less, i don't get higher than 63c under a full load but you're OC'd 400mhz higher so it's to be expected.


Thanks, that 400mhz does help a lot in making up the fps in games








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocktilyerdrop;12793015*
> nice job pushing the limits, 24/7 @ 5.1ghz... damm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Vcore did u set in ur BIOS? and how did u deal with vdroop?
> 
> I'm getting POS 0.013 vdroop even with LLC on Ultra High (ASUS Pro).


im running 1.485 in the bios and using ultra high llc. at load im at 1.472 and very rarely it spikes up to 1.480. Using extreme llc spikes my voltage up to 1.496 so I left it on ultra high. good luck with that









*BY THE WAY!!!! third time lucky, how much vcore can I run without killing my chip to do a suicide run?*


----------



## munaim1

SUICIDE RUN 2500K

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1054886-i5-2500k-extreme-oc-56x-multi.html#post14060844


----------



## langer1972

That is very very impressive!!!!Man I wish I had speeds that high!


----------



## Viridian

Lol, yes, anything over 1.38v will kill your CPU! 1.46v really is a suicide run!

My friend brought his unlocked K around tonight. We didn't really have along enough to play but our temps for 5GHz were around 60 under load!


----------



## reflex99

I find it funny that your "suicide run" was my benchmarking speed (3dmark, and the like).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606285









Anyways, good job on the OC. Anything past 5GHz on these chips is really something special.


----------



## robbo2

Aren't these chips safe up to 1.52v? 1.55 is hardly suicide man. You do have a nice chip though


----------



## langer1972

How fast do programs run at those speeds and I bet game play and fps in games go way up?


----------



## cl04k3d

Nice voltages man.


----------



## KBcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viridian;12796708*
> Lol, yes, anything over 1.38v will kill your CPU! 1.46v really is a suicide run!
> 
> My friend brought his unlocked K around tonight. We didn't really have along enough to play but our temps for 5GHz were around 60 under load!


You can go over 1.38v with Sandy Bridge its pretty safe... anything under 1.45v is safe for 24/7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12796746*
> Aren't these chips safe up to 1.52v? 1.55 is hardly suicide man. You do have a nice chip though


This 1.7 or go home


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBcobra;12796757*
> You can go over 1.38v with Sandy Bridge its pretty safe... anything under 1.45v is safe for 24/7.
> 
> This 1.7 or go home


Well my suicide run was cut short







seems that multi 55, 56, or 57 failed to boot even at 1.65volts. 54x works like a charm so I bumped the bclk to 105and tried = fail. Finally after going down from 105 to 102 bclk, windows loaded and I was able to validate and do a superpi. 102bclk with 54x multi = 5511mhz.


















THIS IS THE CHIPS LIMIT.









Edit: 5.5ghz CPUz Validation


----------



## KBcobra

Now we can call it a suicide run. Good Job OP.


----------



## reflex99

dayum.

Nice work. When i had it, my board was being a jerk, and woudn't let me change my BLK at all.


----------



## Imglidinhere

It's not good enough for OCN. *Push it harder!* JK









EDIT:

According to my calculations, 5.5GHz @ 1.65v your CPU is pulling a massive _255 watts_ *ALONE*.


----------



## munaim1

its crazy how I can get my 5.1ghz 24/7 stable at only 1.472v and at 5.5ghz I need 1.65v. Every guide that I read on oc sandy, they mentioned that you should leave the bclk at 100 and just change the multi. Well I dont know wether its the board or the cpu thats not allowing me to 55x+.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere;12797163*
> It's not good enough for OCN. *Push it harder!* JK


it good enough for me lol







. I went crazy went it actually booted into windows at 5.5, I have to be honest I was a little nervous to pump 1.65 on my little baby.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12797186*
> its crazy how I can get my 5.1ghz 24/7 stable at only 1.472v and at 5.5ghz I need 1.65v. Every guide that I read on oc sandy, they mentioned that you should leave the bclk at 100 and just change the multi. Well I dont know wether its the board or the cpu thats not allowing me to 55x+.


Go higher on the PLL Voltage.


----------



## GfhTattoo

Nice runs hope u got a spare chip handy.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;12797203*
> Go higher on the PLL Voltage.


bumped the pll to 1.9







when running those.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GfhTattoo;12797219*
> Nice runs hope u got a spare chip handy.


Im pretty sure 5 minutes wont kill it









Im back down to my 5.1ghz stable and its still working fine







.


----------



## Aabhas ABL

HI all!
actually this is my first reply on ocing.net.....
i have a laptop [hp probook 4420s with the intel core i5 450 m not a sandy bridge.....

While running the pie test... i got this screen shot.

SIMPLE QUESTION.....HOW CAN THIS BE POSSIBLE???????????


----------



## mdatmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12792033*
> Here's the IBT run, it's couple of degrees higher than prime but not that much, highest core hitting 72c. Passed 40 runs in 1 hour, safe to say that I have a 100% stable overclock


If you update to the SP1 and use the new IBT with the AVX instruction set you temps will increase along with the GFLOPS. With AVX your GFLOPS will be ~120-130 at your speed (with linpack in Linux I get ~120 @ 4.4). Since with the new instructions it pushes the chip harder it is better for stability testing. Nice chip and OC!


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viridian;12796708*
> Lol, yes, anything over 1.38v will kill your CPU! 1.46v really is a suicide run!
> 
> My friend brought his unlocked K around tonight. We didn't really have along enough to play but our temps for 5GHz were around 60 under load!


1.38 and 1.46 WILL NOT kill your cpu, read some guides.....stop misleading people with crap info.


----------



## Capwn

I accidentally pushed 1.76 to my chip the other day, Booted to windows. CPU temp warning came up..
Opened CPU'z saw teh vcore, Pulled the plug as fast as I could lol .
1.7+ and AIR cooling dont mix


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12797293*
> 1.38 and 1.46 WILL NOT kill your cpu, read some guides.....stop misleading people with crap info.


Well, an ASUS Rep recommended staying under 1.425v... so I'm not really sure who to believe







But a representative for a major manufacturer is a lot more reputable than random reviewers.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aabhas ABL;12797281*
> HI all!
> actually this is my first reply on ocing.net.....
> i have a laptop [hp probook 4420s with the intel core i5 450 m not a sandy bridge.....
> 
> While running the pie test... i got this screen shot.
> 
> SIMPLE QUESTION.....HOW CAN THIS BE POSSIBLE???????????


your photoshop skills are amazing


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;12797313*
> Well, an ASUS Rep recommended staying under 1.425v... so I'm not really sure who to believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a representative for a major manufacturer is a lot more reputable than random reviewers.


Scroll down about 1/8th the way.. Look at recommended voltages. ..
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110

For the lazy.
Quote:


> 4. Increased range between 50 to 52 (52 generally considered peak max multiplier except for rare 54x parts) will generally require a CPU voltage range between 1.515 to 1.535V with LLC at Ultra High and potential fine adjustments to the CPU skew range.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdatmo;12797287*
> If you update to the SP1 and use the new IBT with the AVX instruction set you temps will increase along with the GFLOPS. With AVX your GFLOPS will be ~120-130 at your speed (with linpack in Linux I get ~120 @ 4.4). Since with the new instructions it pushes the chip harder it is better for stability testing. Nice chip and OC!


thanks bro +rep for the info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12797293*
> 1.38 and 1.46 WILL NOT kill your cpu, read some guides.....stop misleading people with crap info.


I lol'd, I'v read enough guides to know but didnt really know what's the absolute max volts were for a suicide run thats why I pretty much bumped the volts to 1.65 max and worked from there. Didnt really bother with reducing the voltage, just wanted to know the limit of the cpu.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12797322*
> Scroll down about 1/8th the way.. Look at recommended voltages. ..
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110
> 
> For the lazy.


That says nothing of the maximum "safe" voltage =P


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;12797376*
> That says nothing of the maximum "safe" voltage =P


True, But I doubt Asus would tell you to push 1.53 thru your chip if it wasnt safe..


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12797388*
> True, But I doubt Asus would tell you to push 1.53 thru your chip if it wasnt safe..


They didn't tell you to.. They simply stated their internal testing.


----------



## munaim1

lets not turn this into another 'whats the max safe voltage for sb is' im sure there is enough of those lol. Until there is a solid argument and solid proof to say what the max safe volts are, my safe is going to be 1.5v. When and if it is officially known please some sticky it.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;12797402*
> They didn't tell you to.. They simply stated their internal testing.


lol kk. So if Intels spec sheet, and Asus telling you to do so isnt good enough. enjoy living in fear ...


----------



## Aabhas ABL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12797316*
> your photoshop skills are amazing


Please thhis is no photoshop..... _
even im confused how this can be possible.... it stayed only till the pi test run... then back to normal.... and during that testing..... the fan of the laptop was just about to die.... spining so hard...

i think it must be a bug

remember i dont have photoshop....... this is a real pic not fake!!!!
























































_


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12797414*
> lol kk. So if Intels spec sheet, and Asus telling you to do so isnt good enough. enjoy living in fear ...


Intel's spec sheet lists the maximum voltage that the CPU can apply, which doesn't equate into safe








Once again, Asus didn't recommend it either.

Here you go bud







Intel's internal specifications sheet for Sandybridge architecture which states that 1.525v is the maximum available voltage for the CPU on an Intel Platform(Aka Intel Board), not the safe limit.

http://www.mediafire.com/?jlk6asktabqcyso


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aabhas ABL;12797419*
> Please thhis is no photoshop..... _
> even im confused how this can be possible.... it stayed only till the pi test run... then back to normal.... and during that testing..... the fan of the laptop was just about to die.... spining so hard...
> 
> i think it must be a bug
> 
> remember i dont have photoshop....... this is a real pic not fake!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


nothing to worry about. just a glitch. most likely wont happen again.


----------



## Aabhas ABL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12797434*
> nothing to worry about. just a glitch. most likely wont happen again.


I agree with you .... the cpu didnt break the 10 ghz barrier again but it still sometimes run on 5-6 ghz during benchmarking....

and for the chipset..... it runs the same speed as of the pic many times.....

im afraid i just dont want to hurt my computer.









fan is at 100 % when this happens...... still confused!!


----------



## Aabhas ABL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aabhas ABL;12797479*
> I agree with you .... the cpu didnt break the 10 ghz barrier again but it still sometimes run on 5-6 ghz during benchmarking....
> 
> and for the chipset..... it runs the same speed as of the pic many times.....
> 
> im afraid i just dont want to hurt my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fan is at 100 % when this happens...... still confused!!


At present just ran the test again..... can check with the windows clock.......

it showed me three results....

See the attachments..........


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12797414*
> lol kk. So if Intels spec sheet, and Asus telling you to do so isnt good enough. enjoy living in fear ...


I was little board today,got same Batch#


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aabhas ABL;12797569*
> At present just ran the test again..... can check with the windows clock.......
> 
> it showed me three results....
> 
> See the attachments..........


best just create another thread for your problem. To be fair it aint got nothing to with this thread









Edit: 500 Posts























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12797591*
> I was little board today,got same Batch#


Oh very nice oc!!! I could have kept it at the similiar voltage you have and do a suicide run but I just went ahead and pumped 1.65v straight up. unfortunatly the multi let me down.

*So is it the cpu or the mobo thats capping the multi to 54x?*


----------



## coolhandluke41

don't know ..i din't want to push any harder ,like this chip to much


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12797764*
> don't know ..i din't want to push any harder ,like this chip to much


cool







, anyone else know whats capping the multi?


----------



## Aabhas ABL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12797609*
> best just create another thread for your problem. To be fair it aint got nothing to with this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 500 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh very nice oc!!! I could have kept it at the similiar voltage you have and do a suicide run but I just went ahead and pumped 1.65v straight up. unfortunatly the multi let me down.
> 
> *So is it the cpu or the mobo thats capping the multi to 54x?*


I know this thing... but Actually i dont know how to create a new thread!!!









Can u tell me???


----------



## munaim1

dude seriously enough of the smilies









http://www.overclock.net/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=5 click there and create a thread. create a title and explain exactly what the problem is.


----------



## TheBigC

x50 on the multiplier...

I lol'd.









Nice OC!


----------



## munaim1

*so does anyone know whats capping the multi? is it the cpu or mobo?*


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12797953*
> *so does anyone know whats capping the multi? is it the cpu or mobo?*


CPU.

Motherboards have VERY little to do with overclocking sand bridge.

Might try to get your rig a little colder. Maybe go outside? (<--srs suggestion). Or maybe just hang your rad out the window.


----------



## sockpirate

Yeah i hate all the nonsense when it comes to voltages. I ran my 5.0 at 1.5v , probably not safe for my chip, lol look at imageshack link in my sig...That was definately not safe for extended periods of time ha ha , but like they say every chip is different, my 5.0 would not post with anything other than 1.5v temps were insane for that 1 hour run of prime.

Just as an example of my poopy batch i need anywhere from 1.35-1.40 to run 4.5 stable...ugh such bad luck. But even though i need that vcore to run it, my temps are fine which is what matters. And i use speedstep so the chip isnt burning constantly at 4.5.

Need to test more. Never ending tests ha ha


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12798098*
> CPU.
> 
> Motherboards have VERY little to do with overclocking sand bridge.
> 
> Might try to get your rig a little colder. Maybe go outside? (<--srs suggestion). Or maybe just hang your rad out the window.


Cool thanks for the info +rep. I dont think it was the heat that limited the oc, it was the multiplier that restricted it. Lol at taking the rad out the window. Have you seen my rig?? 320 rad mounted externally on top with 6 fans push/pull config. Check project in sig rig.


----------



## Penryn

I tryed to use auto with offset once... needless to say it booted my CPU at 1.816v... I don't trust anything but manual now.

I believe the turbo multi on these is unlocked however it is limited to x57 max IIRC.
Quote:


> Yep, there is a physical limit to how far these CPUs can overclock. The farthest you will get with an i7 2600K is a multiplier of 57x, or 5.7 GHz at the base clock of 100 MHz. If you are able to push the BCLK up to, say, 106 MHz, than right at 6.0 GHz is where you'd end up. This is a limit "defined by the microarchitecture", so I'm not sure motherboard manufacturers will be able to do anything about it. Our only hope is that someone comes up with a way to separate the BCLK itself from the remainder of the CPU's mechanisms, and based on how things look that's unlikely.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;12798527*
> I tryed to use auto with offset once... needless to say it booted my CPU at 1.816v... I don't trust anything but manual now.


Damn 1.8







thats just crazy! Coming from a q6600 to this made overclocking a little difficult for me, i had to get upto date with a lot of things, even ddr3 on this setup, i didnt even bother with offset went staright to manual.









EDIT: 57x? Link to info please. By the way I got 2500k n the quote is referring to the 2600k, even then I'm certain for my chip even if pump 1.8v on it, multipler 55x and above wont work on my chip. Like everyone says, every chip is different so it maybe possible that a higher multi works for some. Only way i could get 5.5ghz was by using the 54x multi and upping the bclk to 102.


----------



## Viridian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KBcobra*


You can go over 1.38v with Sandy Bridge its pretty safe... anything under 1.45v is safe for 24/7.

This 1.7 or go home










Intel and many overclocking sites say 1.38v


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viridian*


Intel and many overclocking sites say 1.38v


The main consensus when it comes to the voltage issue is if your temps are fine for 24/7 use then everything is ok.








I think of synthetic testing temps when i think of these temps, everyday use temps are much lower when considering load tests etc.


----------



## munaim1

*I GUESS I'LL HAVE TO SAY IT AGAIN*

lets not turn this into another 'whats the max safe voltage for sb is' im sure there is enough of those lol. Until there is a solid argument and solid proof to say what the max safe volts are, my safe is going to be 1.5v. When and if it is officially known please some sticky it.


----------



## KBcobra

The max safe voltage is 1.52v on the spec sheet for sandy bridge. Personally my self I wouldn't go more than 1.47 for 24/7 since I run water. A 45nm Core 2 Quad has a safe voltage of 1.38v according to it's spec sheet which we know is true from experience. Intel knows best about their chips.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBcobra;12800991*
> The max safe voltage is 1.52v on the spec sheet for sandy bridge. Personally my self I wouldn't go more than 1.47 for 24/7 since I run water. A 45nm Core 2 Quad has a safe voltage of 1.38v according to it's spec sheet which we know is true from experience. Intel knows best about their chips.


No, that's the maximum voltage available to the CPU.. not the Maximum Safe. There's a good 50 page thread of about 20 other people stating the same thing.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/913062-why-i-think-1-52v-sandy-15.html#post11985910

Quote:


> Table 2-2 specifies _*absolute maximum and minimum ratings only and lie outside the
> functional limits of the processor*_. Within functional operation limits, functionality and
> long-term reliability can be expected
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple and easy to understand, ABSOLUTE maximums ARE NOT safe operational voltages - they lie OUTSIDE the functional limits of the processor.
Click to expand...


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12800953*
> *I GUESS I'LL HAVE TO SAY IT AGAIN*
> 
> lets not turn this into another 'whats the max safe voltage for sb is' im sure there is enough of those lol. Until there is a solid argument and solid proof to say what the max safe volts are, my safe is going to be 1.5v. When and if it is officially known please some sticky it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBcobra;12800991*
> The max safe voltage is 1.52v on the spec sheet for sandy bridge. Personally my self I wouldn't go more than 1.47 for 24/7 since I run water. A 45nm Core 2 Quad has a safe voltage of 1.38v according to it's spec sheet which we know is true from experience. Intel knows best about their chips.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;12801014*
> No, that's the maximum voltage available to the CPU.. not the Maximum Safe. There's a good 50 page thread of about 20 other people stating the same thing.


That is not the maximum voltage available to the cpu, you can toss upwards of 1.6 at the chips.


----------



## KBcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


No, that's the maximum voltage available to the CPU.. not the Maximum Safe. There's a good 50 page thread of about 20 other people stating the same thing.


Only time will tell if one of us is right. Someone out there is running their chip at 1.52v. If nothing happens within the next couple of months its probably safe. THOUGH I wouldn't run a 2600k on air at that voltage.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


That is not the maximum voltage available to the cpu, you can toss upwards of 1.6 at the chips.











Available to the CPU ! = Available to you









The CPU has a set range of voltages, at which 0.6 to 1.525... But 0.6 and 1.525 lie outside the maximum specified ranges of operation for the CPU. This means that the maximum safe is much lower than 1.525.

It has nothing to do with how much YOU can apply, but rather the specified ranges for the CPU. In which, 1.525 and 0.6 aren't within the operational field for the CPU.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KBcobra*


The max safe voltage is 1.52v on the spec sheet for sandy bridge. Personally my self I wouldn't go more than 1.47 for 24/7 since I run water. A 45nm Core 2 Quad has a safe voltage of 1.38v according to it's spec sheet which we know is true from experience. Intel knows best about their chips.


This. It's right in the data sheet. So whoever came up with the 1.38 deal is spreading the false rumors here. Also, my mobo has an alarm that goes off when I am over "safe voltage" and it shows a warning on the post screen as I learned when it "auto" set to 1.8. All my runs up to 1.48 never produced this warning. Also, At 1.8v my cpu posted at 92C... under water... lucky I was able to get into bios and change it quickly.

As for that link munaim, I have to find it again. It was in a few reviews I read but that one touched on it the most.










Quote:



Each processor is programmed with a maximum valid voltage identification value (VID) that is set at 
manufacturing and cannot be altered. Individual maximum VID values are calibrated during manufacturing 
such that two processors at the same frequency may have different settings within the VID range. Note 
that this differs from the VID employed by the processor during a power management event (Adaptive 
Thermal Monitor, Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology, or Low Power States).


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


This. It's right in the data sheet. So whoever came up with the 1.38 deal is spreading the false rumors here. Also, my mobo has an alarm that goes off when I am over "safe voltage" and it shows a warning on the post screen as I learned when it "auto" set to 1.8. All my runs up to 1.48 never produced this warning. Also, At 1.8v my cpu posted at 92C... under water... lucky I was able to get into bios and change it quickly.

As for that link munaim, I have to find it again. It was in a few reviews I read but that one touched on it the most.



Read further into the Datasheet. It specifies that the ranges they use aren't within the field of normal operation. This means that those voltages aren't intended to be ran for extended periods of time.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


No, that's the maximum voltage available to the CPU.. not the Maximum Safe. There's a good 50 page thread of about 20 other people stating the same thing.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post11985910


No ,that's not maximum voltage available
advanced/monitor menu/CPU voltage/ignore=max safe


----------



## Viridian

The maximum safe given by Intel is 1.38v. I know it's in the very nature of OCN to push for better performance, but NO-ONE should be giving out false advice. Intel have said 1.38v and THAT is what you SHOULD be telling people is the safe limit.

Anyone saying "oh 1.41v is fine" is spreading false information.

Who says we have to stick to that limit? No-one, this is OCN, but if someone is conscientious about their chip (I.E. Doesn't have bucket loads of cash for tri-sli GTX580's and new CPU's) we should give them the official safe limit. Not mislead them saying 1.52v is fine because 3 months down the road when they come here on the forums lamenting the loss of a CPU who will take the blame? No-one.

Let's be fair!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Read further into the Datasheet. It specifies that the ranges they use aren't within the field of normal operation. This means that those voltages aren't intended to be ran for extended periods of time.


So basically the info my mobo has on the safe voltage of my chip is wrong... I better go switch my vcore since I am at 1.392... Oh wait. My temps are good... I even ram P95 for hours at 1.48... Hmmm.









I should go test to see which voltage that "CPU over volt limit" warning kicks in on my mobo...

Also the source that came up with 1.38 was Overclockers UK... before the chips released. We still don't even know where they got that number. Obviously you value their opinions over our experience.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;12801065*
> This. It's right in the data sheet. So whoever came up with the 1.38 deal is spreading the false rumors here. Also, my mobo has an alarm that goes off when I am over "safe voltage" and it shows a warning on the post screen as I learned when it "auto" set to 1.8. All my runs up to 1.48 never produced this warning. Also, At 1.8v my cpu posted at 92C... under water... lucky I was able to get into bios and change it quickly.
> 
> As for that link munaim, I have to find it again. It was in a few reviews I read but that one touched on it the most.


Quote:


> Each processor is programmed with a maximum valid voltage identification value (VID) that is set at
> manufacturing and cannot be altered. Individual maximum VID values are calibrated during manufacturing
> such that two processors at the same frequency may have different settings within the VID range. Note
> that this differs from the VID employed by the processor during a power management event (Adaptive
> Thermal Monitor, Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology, or Low Power States).


Thank you. That quote above me proves me right.









Here you go, the entire platform specification design guide.
http://www.mediafire.com/?jlk6asktabqcyso


----------



## KBcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viridian*


Oh, I guess the UK's biggest Overclocking website and retailer is spreading false rumours?


Apparently so







.. 1.388v is max voltage for Core 2 family and part of the nehalem family. I see no 1.388 on that spec sheet from Intel. Intel been right with their max spec sheet. Look at the Core 2 Quad which says 1.388v. I DARE YOU to pump 1.52 volts into a Core 2 Quad. Whats going to happen within a month or so is that quad will longer hold that overclock or worse. Most of people who run at 1.52v on Sandy Bridge are still okay since we have heard of no one degrading.


----------



## Penryn

Also, An ASUS technical engineer recommends voltages over 1.4 for certain overclocks. So we have Overclockers UK saying "don't go over 1.38" and we have ASUS saying "pump that voltage up gaiz".

Really depends which source you want to believe. I personally am going with the data sheet and my mobo, which both give max at 1.52v.

Asus quote:

Quote:



K series overclocking and voltage range recommendations

Quick Note regarding Voltage Scaling - Internal binning of both D1 and D2 parts we discovered consistent voltage scaling patterns.
1.For K series parts, the stock voltage supplied will allow for consistent overclocking generally up to a multiplier of 43x. There is potential for the multi to be raised to 44x depending on the load induced. This default voltage range be approx 1.240 to 1.260 under load.
2.Increased range between 44 to 47x multipliers will generally require a voltage range between 1.30 to 1.375V with an LLC recommended setting of high to ultra high.
3.Increasing the range between 48 to 50x multiplier will generally require a voltage range between 1.40 to 1.500 with a LLC recommended setting of ultra high.
4.Increased range between 50 to 52 (52 generally considered peak max multiplier except for rare 54x parts) will generally require a CPU voltage range between 1.515 to 1.535V with LLC at Ultra High and potential fine adjustments to the CPU skew range.

Overall a key item to note is the best voltage to oc scaling range potential for the turbo multiplier is 1.400 to 1.425 vcore. Using this voltage range with an LLC recommendation of ultra high will generally provide the best scaling potential with proper load temperatures*. We have generally found exceeding this voltage will not provide additional scaling or will increase load temperatures to a high level with synthetic load applications ( like Prime, Linx, OCCT ). Should you use more realistic loading testing (our recommendation is a combination of AIDA64 stress test, PC Mark Vantage) then temperatures under will be considerably under the max TDP rating.

*cooling recommendation and test performed with CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ with Single Fan, this is the minimum recommendation for multis above 46x. For 50+ multis we recommend a dual fan configuration with this cooler or improved cooling.
K series overclocking benefits from non CPU Voltage based adjustments ( UEFI values for power management , Cstates, PCH etc )


Also, the person who stated 1.38 as safe voltage later made this reply in the same thread:

Quote:



Yes as noted in my guide. Ideally i would not recommend anything in excess of 1.425 for 24/7 operation while the overall temperature may still allow for additional voltage and even additional frequnecy scaling i do not think it is worth it.


----------



## Viridian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


So basically the info my mobo has on the safe voltage of my chip is wrong... I better go switch my vcore since I am at 1.392... Oh wait. My temps are good... I even ram P95 for hours at 1.48... Hmmm.









I should go test to see which voltage that "CPU over volt limit" warning kicks in on my mobo...

Also the source that came up with 1.38 was Overclockers UK... before the chips released. We still don't even know where they got that number. Obviously you value their opinions over our experience.


Yep, Bit-tech and a host of over websites are lying too.

Why won't you listen to any of the official sources? It's not about your safe temperature it's about the voltages. The point is you could be at 50C underload 24/7 and STILL kill your chip with voltages. What part of that is hard to swallow?

And Intel have had these chips longer than you, OverclockersUK have had these chips longer than you (please check their forums wherein Gibbo has had an engineering sample and pre-releases for a few months now) Places like Bit-Tech and HardOCP have had the chips longer than you and funnily enough they all recommend nothing higher than 1.38v. So, yeah, sorry if I take official sources as more reliable than some guy on the internet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


WOW....Just wow.....step away from the keyboard before you give yourself an ulcer.

We have all tested our own chips for months man...As soon as one of us posts something about our chips burning up or noticing severe degradation everything you posted is moot! Until then !


As above.


----------



## LethalRise750

Obviously, I missed something... but I'm quite sure a CPU can't operate at 0.00v.










This further proves my point. 0.0 is obviously outside the specified range for normal operation considering a CPU can't even operate at 0.0. So why would you put a non-operable value and then a normal operable value after it..?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viridian*


Yep, Bit-tech and a host of over websites are lying too.

Why won't you listen to any of the official sources? It's not about your safe temperature it's about the voltages. The point is you could be at 50C underload 24/7 and STILL kill your chip with voltages. What part of that is hard to swallow?

And Intel have had these chips longer than you, OverclockersUK have had these chips longer than you (please check their forums wherein Gibbo has had an engineering sample and pre-releases for a few months now) Places like Bit-Tech and HardOCP have had the chips longer than you and funnily enough they all recommend nothing higher than 1.38v. So, yeah, sorry if I take official sources as more reliable than some guy on the internet.

As above.


I take Asus as an official source.

Edit. Different thread from him mentions it, need to find the link again.

And Again I post from ASUS:

Quote:



K series overclocking and voltage range recommendations

Quick Note regarding Voltage Scaling - Internal binning of both D1 and D2 parts we discovered consistent voltage scaling patterns.
1.For K series parts, the stock voltage supplied will allow for consistent overclocking generally up to a multiplier of 43x. There is potential for the multi to be raised to 44x depending on the load induced. This default voltage range be approx 1.240 to 1.260 under load.
2.Increased range between 44 to 47x multipliers will generally require a voltage range between 1.30 to 1.375V with an LLC recommended setting of high to ultra high.
3.Increasing the range between 48 to 50x multiplier will generally require a voltage range between 1.40 to 1.500 with a LLC recommended setting of ultra high.
4.Increased range between 50 to 52 (52 generally considered peak max multiplier except for rare 54x parts) will generally require a CPU voltage range between 1.515 to 1.535V with LLC at Ultra High and potential fine adjustments to the CPU skew range.

Overall a key item to note is the best voltage to oc scaling range potential for the turbo multiplier is 1.400 to 1.425 vcore. Using this voltage range with an LLC recommendation of ultra high will generally provide the best scaling potential with proper load temperatures*. We have generally found exceeding this voltage will not provide additional scaling or will increase load temperatures to a high level with synthetic load applications ( like Prime, Linx, OCCT ). Should you use more realistic loading testing (our recommendation is a combination of AIDA64 stress test, PC Mark Vantage) then temperatures under will be considerably under the max TDP rating.

*cooling recommendation and test performed with CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ with Single Fan, this is the minimum recommendation for multis above 46x. For 50+ multis we recommend a dual fan configuration with this cooler or improved cooling.
K series overclocking benefits from non CPU Voltage based adjustments ( UEFI values for power management , Cstates, PCH etc )


----------



## Viridian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KBcobra*


Apparently so







.. 1.388v is max voltage for Core 2 family and part of the nehalem family. I see no 1.388 on that spec sheet from Intel. Intel been right with their max spec sheet. Look at the Core 2 Quad which says 1.388v. I DARE YOU to pump 1.52 volts into a Core 2 Quad. Whats going to happen within a month or so is that quad will longer hold that overclock or worse. Most of people who run at 1.52v on Sandy Bridge are still okay since we have heard of no one degrading.


Yeah, for a chip that's been out since mid-january just about 3 months is totally enough time to judge if those voltages are safe.

I ran a Core2Quad Q8200 at 1.45v for a long time, then it died and wouldn't post until I seriously under clocked it. However, if I had run under 1.3625, the intel spec, then I don't think my chip would have died. Fortunately, OverclockerUK don't ask how you killed the chip and even if you tell them they don't refuse RMA. That's their policy, others don't have such a generous policy.

Eitherway, no matter what you guys think or say, running over 1.38v is officially set to ruin your CPU. You may get lucky and have a very good chip that performs perfectly on those voltages, or you may get unlucky and have one that dies around those voltages.

The point I want to make is that we tell anyone asking the safe voltage that it is 1.38v. No harm at all in saying "well, it's 1.38v, but I've been running 1.42v no problem 24/7 for months now" No problem with that at all. But let's juust be clear. Intel and a host of reputable hardware sites say 1.38v is the safe limit and therefore that is the safe limit for ALL chips whilst understanding that it's perfectly possible to exceed that and be safe.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Thank you. That quote above me proves me right.









Here you go, the entire platform specification design guide.
http://www.mediafire.com/?jlk6asktabqcyso


no ,this quote doesn't prove scuad 
run your chip the way you want to ,it's to early in the game to prove anything


----------



## sockpirate

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110

Now shush it .


----------



## KBcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


no ,this quote doesn't prove scuad 
run your chip the way you want to ,it's to early in the game to prove anything


No its not early. We are just about there where people are starting to degrade. So far I have heard NOTHING from those who run at 1.52v about degrading. I have also heard nothing from those who had ES samples.


----------



## Penryn

Overclockers UK is not official. Unless it is from Intel, it is not official. It is second hand information from one retailers particular chip. Every CPU operates differently as stated in the data sheet.

Let me guess, overclockers UK designed and manufactured these chips?

Obligatory Intel Data Sheet writer:


----------



## munaim1

This thread = 5.1ghz 24/7 stable and 5.5ghz suicide, now it = A MASSIVE FAIL. sorry for even doing this. Mods delete this thread or close it.

GO FIND THE HUNDREDS OF THREADS ABOUT SB VOLTAGE AND POST THERE!!!!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


This thread = 5.1ghz 24/7 stable and 5.5ghz suicide, now it = A MASSIVE FAIL. sorry for even doing this. Mods delete this thread or close it.

GO FIND THE HUNDREDS OF THREADS ABOUT SB VOLTAGE AND POST THERE!!!!


Sorry dude but voltage kinda has to do with this. Most chips can't do 5ghz with less than 1.47v let alone 5.5ghz. He's kinda saying your voltage is unsafe.


----------



## KBcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


Sorry dude but voltage kinda has to do with this. Most chips can't do 5ghz with less than 1.47v let alone 5.5ghz. He's kinda saying your voltage is unsafe.


Thats not his call in this thread. Especially when its called a SUICIDE run.


----------



## munaim1

Its a damn suicide run, i ran 1.65v to get 5.5ghz. My cpu is still alive!!!! My 24/7 volts, 1.472 is considered to be too high or over recommended max safe from intel according to some, well thats what you think, fine, voice your opinion but 'dont' make it a fact. The data given in reviews or by intel are there for a reason, but use it as a stepping stone, No reviewer or anyone can say whats final when it comes overclocking. Everyones experience will be different to each other because again not all cpu's are exactly the same. You can bash it all you like if i post a thread in a few months saying 'My Cpu is dead'.


----------



## munaim1

By the way can anyone tell me whats the max voltage for a q6600 is please?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Nice run, these chips are pretty amazing.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


nah but please take a guess. beacuse it would help me with this whole voltage buisiness.


Probably in the ballpark of 1.65 for the q6600.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


Probably in the ballpark of 1.65 for the q6600.


and what is intels take on that?

and would it survive for more than 3 years with 1.65 volts?

EDIT: I ran my Q6600 close to 1.6v (I think I was at 1.58 or 1.59) for 4 years at 3.8ghz, it also had a pretty good low VID. Max intel recommended for the Q6600 is 1.5, so that sums it up.

Anyways, this thread will be going in a different direction.


----------



## KBcobra

Kentsfield are pretty indestructible


----------



## munaim1

12 hours blend, sig rig. 24/7.


----------



## munaim1

come on then. all this debate about volatges and what not. I changed the thread from sucide run to this to help see what voltages the majority of sb users are using as their 24/7 rig, and now, not single persons bothered







. sometimes I dont understand ocn .

This would help to see if i'm part of a minority that uses these so called high voltages at 24/7, so what im basically asking for is, help me and others by posting your stable 24/7, would be nice to be part of the majority rather than the minority. That way if the chip fails then I dont have no one to blame but myself.

Come on now dont be shy lets see what your stable 24/7 is, also if your feeling







then post a suicide run


----------



## sockpirate

1.40v in BIOS, speedstep enabled.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*




1.40v in BIOS, speedstep enabled.


nice oc but temps are looking quite high also please, Prime blend for atleast 8 hours or more, preferebly 12 same as I did.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


nice oc but temps are looking quite high also please, Prime blend for atleast 8 hours or more, preferebly 12 same as I did.


I am only using an H70 right now, this is just a baseline right now to see how low i can get my vcore at this clock. 1.35 wasnt cutting it so i upped to 1.4 and will test down from there.

I usually test for 5-8 hours, temps have been generally the same between the two on average. I try and stay away from anything longer than 8 , just a personal pref.

I will be getting a rasa 360 kit in a few weeks , hope it gives me more overhead temp wise. It should.

EDIT:As for the suicide run , when i first got this rig i was running a FRIO air cooler (junk btw) , and did a prime run at 1.5v for 1 hour of prime blend. Needless to say that was scary to watch bahahaha ...got up to 98c!! It is in my imageshack link.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


I am only using an H70 right now, this is just a baseline right now to see how low i can get my vcore at this clock. 1.35 wasnt cutting it so i upped to 1.4 and will test down from there.

I usually test for 5-8 hours, temps have been generally the same between the two on average. I try and stay away from anything longer than 8 , just a personal pref.

I will be getting a rasa 360 kit in a few weeks , hope it gives me more overhead temp wise. It should.


my rig does just over an hour in blend with 1.43vcore @ 5.1ghz but not 24/7 stabel, so thats why I want to see 12 hour blends.

look forward to seeing your 24/7 12 hour blend stable rig under water


----------



## Penryn

I'll do mine overnight.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


my rig does just over an hour in blend with 1.43vcore @ 5.1ghz but not 24/7 stabel, so thats why I want to see 12 hour blends.

look forward to seeing your 24/7 12 hour blend stable rig under water










Like i said i wont test over 8 hours,i have rarely crashed after 8 hours in the past and temps seems to average out at this point. 
The 1 hour blend was my "suicide" run, wont be doing that again ha ha .

This is just for reference , was humoring your request , if its not what you wanted, no problem.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


I'll do mine overnight.


Looking forward to it thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Like i said i wont test over 8 hours,i have rarely crashed after 8 hours in the past and temps seems to average out at this point. 
The 1 hour blend was my "suicide" run, wont be doing that again ha ha .

This is just for reference , was humoring your request , if its not what you wanted, no problem.










no it's alright thats fine. Actually I'll change the minimum requirements to 8 hours blend







but I would still prefer to see 12 hours







just to make it fair







.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Looking forward to it thanks.

no it's alright thats fine. Actually I'll change the minimum requirements to 8 hours blend







but I would still prefer to see 12 hours







just to make it fair







.


You should also ask for batch number, it will help a lot for referencing chips and as to why some perform at better voltages than others.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


You should also ask for batch number, it will help a lot for referencing chips and as to why some perform at better voltages than others.



Done


----------



## Viridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12801392*
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110
> 
> Now shush it .


*Lastly as always ASUS holds no liability for any damage you or your hardware may incur during the pursuits of overclocking.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;12801407*
> Overclockers UK is not official. Unless it is from Intel, it is not official. It is second hand information from one retailers particular chip. Every CPU operates differently as stated in the data sheet.
> 
> Let me guess, overclockers UK designed and manufactured these chips?


OCUK got that information from Intel. It's on their forums. They are also an overclocking website, just like this one, and their staff are not recommending high voltages.

Again, it boils back down to it being as simple as when someone asks what the safe voltage limit is, we should be telling them 1.38v. No more. Anything higher than that is the pursuit of performance. At least then people know they're going above spec and risk damaging their CPU.

In no way am I suggesting we all stick to stock volts. This _is_ OCN, after all. But when someone, RIGHTLY says: "whoa, 1.4v?! That's too high for a 24/7 OC!" we don't get people being rude and dismissive. The information is out there on the whole internet. 1.38v.


----------



## Penryn

From the mouths of intel themselves.


----------



## LethalRise750

Haha, as far as voltage goes.. As long as the owner of the CPU feels secure about what he/she is doing then what say do I have in what they do with what they purchased


----------



## munaim1

Thread title changed AGAIN to a more appropriate one.


----------



## Penryn

Well intel said 1.5-1.6 was ok for daily use. Least that's what she told me.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I don't have any screenshot proof, but I'm 24 hours Prime95 stable (forcing 7GB RAM usage) with the clocks in my sig. I was at 4.9GHz, 1.48-1.50v, passed 24 hours there too. But backed it down due to the coming summer temps.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12805879*
> I don't have any screenshot proof, but I'm 24 hours Prime95 stable (forcing 7GB RAM usage) with the clocks in my sig. I was at 4.9GHz, 1.48-1.50v, passed 24 hours there too. But backed it down due to the coming summer temps.


1.48-1.50v? thats too much. volatge is too high







sorry I couldn't help it lol









Nice overclock. include your batch number and when you have time please provide ss


----------



## koven

my 2600k is 100% load 24/7 at 1.45-1.5v lol.. been like that since release.. temps around 60c


----------



## munaim1

*Prime blend for atleast 8 hours+ BUT WOULD PREFER TO SEE 12 HOURS. Include real temp and cpuz with memory info AND BATCH NUMBER*.

This thread will soley be for stability testing the sandybridge chip so no other discussions please, *especially voltage*







. Good luck

Edit: greatly appreciate those that stayed within topic and provided their oc details, there maybe something else that stresses the cpu more but I am specifically looking at prime95 blend as it has worked well for me and few others









Keep going guys lets see those sandy's stable.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12803274*
> You should also ask for batch number, it will help a lot for referencing chips and as to why some perform at better voltages than others.


The batch is mostly irrelevent.
The key is default *VID* (at stock speed) first and foremost, and also, "leakage" (heat).

Apparently, low vid, high heat chips, overclock higher on less vcore, than high vid low heat chips. This has apparently held true for almost everyone I've talked to. The person who had a golden 920 at 4.5 ghz at 1.35v (HT off) and 4.4 ghz 1.375v HT on, had a hotter than normal CPU.

Apparently, low vid "leaky" cpus (hotter) are more responsive to voltage.

It's not clear about low vid cool cpu vs low vid hot cpu, though.


----------



## sockpirate

I wouldn't call the batch number totally irrelevant, although just for comparison sake i think it is important. There is definitely differentiation from batch to batch.


----------



## munaim1

Lol its funny how at the moment the voltage issue is a sensitive topic and it seems that ALOT have voiced their 'opinion' about, but when i create a thread to see what sb users are really using for their 24/7 stable rig only a few have manged to post it.

So again the point of this would be to see where you stand as an sb user (low volts, high volts or crazy volts) so what im basically asking for is, help me and others by posting your stable 24/7.

Dont worry you wont get flamed for posting your 24/7 sb rig. I stress this: Do plenty of research and then come to your own conclusion, merely SUGGESTIONS will be made based on temps and experience of other sb users.

So come on people post those sandy's. REQUIREMENTS ARE ON THE FIRST PAGE.


----------



## Penryn

Forgot to set mine going last night so I'll do it tonight.

Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


----------



## Viridian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Edit: greatly appreciate those that stayed within topic and provided their oc details, there maybe something else that stresses the cpu more but I am specifically looking at prime95 blend as it has worked well for me and few others









Keep going guys lets see those sandy's stable.


Hey man! Other guys are saying to use LinX with the AVX pack







It put another 3C on my load temps.


----------



## phillipjos

GD-65,2500K o/c


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillipjos;12813325*
> GD-65,2500K o/c


lol where's prime? ss with 12 hours blend at those volts would be amazing. Look forward to it


----------



## sockpirate

ran again for another 5 hour test , this time down from 1.4v to 1.395 bios voltages, brought my temps down a whopping 1c LOL....i got through the test which is what i wanted, now to drop it down another notch and see if i can get through it.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12814643*
> ran again for another 5 hour test , this time down from 1.4v to 1.395 bios voltages, brought my temps down a whopping 1c LOL....i got through the test which is what i wanted, now to drop it down another notch and see if i can get through it.


5 hours isn't enough imo. I've had Prime95 fail on my 1155 chips past 8 hours already.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12814643*
> ran again for another 5 hour test , this time down from 1.4v to 1.395 bios voltages, brought my temps down a whopping 1c LOL....i got through the test which is what i wanted, now to drop it down another notch and see if i can get through it.


run it again with 1.395 for 12 hours then if it passes without errors then drop it down another notch. Its a long process but pays off in the end. 5 hours is really not long enough.


----------



## Viridian

LinX with AVX! It's known to find unstable overclocks where Blend failed! Like I said before, it added another 3C onto my load temps (to a whopping 52C, lol) where Prime95 Blend gets me about 48C and Small FTT gets to 49C.

I'd also like to see some GFLOPS numbers from you guys with 5GHz. @4GHz I'm getting roughly 105 GFLOPS and 106 GFLOPS


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viridian;12816943*
> LinX with AVX! It's known to find unstable overclocks where Blend failed! Like I said before, it added another 3C onto my load temps (to a whopping 52C, lol) where Prime95 Blend gets me about 48C and Small FTT gets to 49C.
> 
> I'd also like to see some GFLOPS numbers from you guys with 5GHz. @4GHz I'm getting roughly 105 GFLOPS and 106 GFLOPS


here this is what your looking for http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/916911-true-power-sandy-bridge-130-gflop.html


----------



## sockpirate

If it doesn't fail in 5 hours it wont fail on the day to day stuff i use my PC for. Never has in my experience. Maybe if i had a second PC , i would stress for at least 10, but tis my only PC.


----------



## Viridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12817428*
> here this is what your looking for http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/916911-true-power-sandy-bridge-130-gflop.html


That's the one!

You said you were looking for something other than Prime95 Blend? Honestly, try the LinX with the Intel update. I can package up my files and upload them somewhere if you guys want? (it's a PITA finding it)


----------



## TonyLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12817609*
> If it doesn't fail in 5 hours it wont fail on the day to day stuff i use my PC for. Never has in my experience. Maybe if i had a second PC , i would stress for at least 10, but tis my only PC.


You could be right, but I've had Prime fail on me around 17 hours into a test, and another time around 19. I was using the small fft option for both. Normally I do a 24 hour test for a speed that I want to keep, but not everyone does that.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viridian;12813234*
> Hey man! Other guys are saying to use LinX with the AVX pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It put another 3C on my load temps.


Viridian please post a run of prime95 running blend for atleast 12 hours and then a ss with IBT with avx with atleast 50 runs. would like to see the 3c difference you mentioned.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viridian;12818065*
> That's the one!
> 
> You said you were looking for something other than Prime95 Blend? Honestly, try the LinX with the Intel update. I can package up my files and upload them somewhere if you guys want? (it's a PITA finding it)


I wasn't really looking for something else lol. how many runs on IBT with AVX would be considered the same as 12+ hours blend on prime95?

IMHO i think IBT is a bit overkill. but we'll see, until then please post prime95 blend with 12hours.


----------



## Viridian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Viridian please post a run of prime95 running blend for atleast 12 hours and then a ss with IBT with avx with atleast 50 runs. would like to see the 3c difference you mentioned.

I wasn't really looking for something else lol. how many runs on IBT with AVX would be considered the same as 12+ hours blend on prime95?

IMHO i think IBT is a bit overkill. but we'll see, until then please post prime95 blend with 12hours.


I did 100 runs of it the other night with the problem size of 20000. I left my computer on all night expecting it to take many hours, but in total it took 1h40m










I've been told that 20 runs of IBT/LinX is better than 8 hours of Prime95.

The difference is temps is pretty much immediate, though. This cooler is really good (for this overclock of 4GHz, anyway) IBT gets to about 52/53C and just stays there for hours. Same for Prime95. Gets to roughly 48/49C and just stays there.

I'll see what I can do about leaving a run going. The only problem is my GF complains about the electric usage









I've got another program called Argus Monitor you guys may want to check out. It's free and monitors Turbo Boost, individual core speed and temps.

http://www.argusmonitor.com/en/index.php


----------



## Faulty

How do I enable AVX with LinX? I am really having a hard time finding much information on how to do that.

Also, I have heard that AVX doesn't work with Hyperthreading?


----------



## sockpirate

Important question! Do you all have CPU PLL enabled or disabled?


----------



## Penryn

You can do 100 runs of IBT and 24 hours of prime and still crash during normal operation. I had that issue with my i7 950. Ran stresses fine, but occasionally I'd get bsods during gaming. Each operation runs the cpu differently so in essence there really is no way to be sure you are stable in every possibly cpu operation. We can only come closest to what we think will be stable.

Personally, I do 8 hours prime blend and 20 runs IBT. I will admit, IBT is faster at finding faults than prime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12826194*
> Important question! Do you all have CPU PLL enabled or disabled?


This, I will check in a bit.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12826194*
> Important question! Do you all have CPU PLL enabled or disabled?


i have it on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;12828341*
> You can do 100 runs of IBT and 24 hours of prime and still crash during normal operation. I had that issue with my i7 950. Ran stresses fine, but occasionally I'd get bsods during gaming. Each operation runs the cpu differently so in essence there really is no way to be sure you are stable in every possibly cpu operation. We can only come closest to what we think will be stable.
> 
> Personally, I do 8 hours prime blend and 20 runs IBT. I will admit, IBT is faster at finding faults than prime.


I'm still waiting on your ss penryn







12 hours please.


----------



## BWG

I could run mine at 4.8GHz with 60C full load. My voltage was 1.425. Sorry, I did not save a ss of Prime95 running for a week. I just left it on and I used the PC all week! My max temps on RealTemp were 70C, but the majority of the time, they were 60C.

You do not want to know what my temps were on my 24 hour run at 5.0GHz and 1.5v! I was frying bacon, eggs, and waffles on my heatsink!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


i have it on.

I'm still waiting on your ss penryn







12 hours please.










Yea I know -_- I keep forgetting to run it. I should just start it now while I am doing other stuff. I think I will.


----------



## dragonhunter

Here's my 24/7 O/C. Been running full load 24/7 for >1 month.



Here's my 5.1ghz AVX test, AVX really burn HOT


----------



## BWG

Yeah, 80C is still acceptable really. If you go higher though, I bet you hit the 90's. Have you tried?

How is it with HT on?


----------



## dragonhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;12832006*
> How is it with HT on?


10C lower without AVX/no HT


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faulty;12825902*
> How do I enable AVX with LinX? I am really having a hard time finding much information on how to do that.
> 
> Also, I have heard that AVX doesn't work with Hyperthreading?


check PM








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragonhunter;12832181*
> 10C lower without AVX/no HT


go here and fill in your system spec http://www.overclock.net/specs.php

*I know that AVX linkpack with IBT or LinX stresses the cpu more and the temps can get really high, IMHO i think its overkill so please no LinX or IBT only Prime blend for atleast 8 hours+ BUT WOULD PREFER TO SEE 12 HOURS. Include real temp and cpuz with memory info AND BATCH NUMBER.

This thread is only for prime95 blend tests*.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12832392*
> check PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go here and fill in your system spec http://www.overclock.net/specs.php
> 
> *I know that AVX linkpack with IBT or LinX stresses the cpu more and the temps can get really high, IMHO i think its overkill so please no LinX or IBT only Prime blend for atleast 8 hours+ BUT WOULD PREFER TO SEE 12 HOURS. Include real temp and cpuz with memory info AND BATCH NUMBER.
> 
> This thread is only for prime95 blend tests*.


I don't use realtemp. I use coretemp. I get the same numbers on both. But I like my gadget better.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;12833936*
> I don't use realtemp. I use coretemp. I get the same numbers on both. But I like my gadget better.


In this instance could you please use real temp, only difference I see between the two is the gui and the most important thing is that real temp actually shows how long its been running so its possible to know wether it has been running for 12 min or 12 hours. That way we can see the duration and also when the temps have peaked. It provides time stamps in other words which is great.

So please use real temp (latest version is 3.67 i think)


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12835228*
> In this instance could you please use real temp, only difference I see between the two is the gui and the most important thing is that real temp actually shows how long its been running so its possible to know wether it has been running for 12 min or 12 hours. That way we can see the duration and also when the temps have peaked. It provides time stamps in other words which is great.
> 
> So please use real temp (latest version is 3.67 i think)


Well technically coretemp shows my high/low and p95 timestamps when the test begins if you look in the main box.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;12835406*
> Well technically coretemp shows my high/low and p95 timestamps when the test begins if you look in the main box.


but it doesn't show how long its ben running and I explained why its important above. We know that in certain points in p95 the cpu doesn't reach its highest temp and in certain points it does. We wouldn't know at what point coretemp was opened and how long its been running for. I'm not saying your going to be lying its just real temp does the job slightly better than coretemp.










this clearer shows that realtemp has recored the temps nearly the same time that prime has been running and that is what i'm looking for.


----------



## compudaze

How can you call it 24/7 if you don't run the blend test for 24h?


----------



## Penryn

Well in any case, I already started without it so you can take it or not. Test started clearly at 1:39am. It is now 10:56am so with a little math we can see that the test has been running for 9 hours and 17 minutes so far. And since Coretemp starts with my system it has been running just as long as the test, if not longer since I don't turn my PC off very much. I will let it keep going to the 12 hour point.


----------



## BWG

I think you should just give it to him because of the hot desktop background.


----------



## Penryn

So I am gonna have to start over... I accidentally right click exited prime instead of utorrent >>. ***.


----------



## BWG

Oh my!


----------



## ChickenInferno

I just finished reading this whole thread and it was actually funny to read all of the bickering.

To those that were having issues running/booting with mutlipliers above 54x at 1.65v, you are reaching the power limits of the motherboard. There is a way to increase the power limits manually and depending upon the board you can raise it to 255W+, which would be required to go over 5.40ghz even for a suicide run.

I'm out of town until Monday, but I will be posting my tests after then.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


How can you call it 24/7 if you don't run the blend test for 24h?


IMHO 12 hours blend is good enough to call 24/7.

@ penryn







now you can use real temp









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


I just finished reading this whole thread and it was actually funny to read all of the bickering.

To those that were having issues running/booting with mutlipliers above 54x at 1.65v, you are reaching the power limits of the motherboard. There is a way to increase the power limits manually and depending upon the board you can raise it to 255W+, which would be required to go over 5.40ghz even for a suicide run.

I'm out of town until Monday, but I will be posting my tests after then.


lol this thread provides info and you can a have a bit of a laugh









At the moment I have the B2 board, might be looking to RMA my board later on, hopefully there will be more boards coming in the next few months.

Will definetly be looking forward to see your ss.


----------



## Falkentyne

You guys haven't degraded your chips by abusing them with prime/Linx runs at these speeds/volts? No one finding they wind up losing their max clocks after extended torture tests like this? (I know someone who had to raise their vcore about 0.05v, and that happened on my first 2600k, too...)


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12843200*
> IMHO 12 hours blend is good enough to call 24/7


In my real-world tests....

12H Prime pass:
- 2-3H gaming, BSOD 10% of time

24H Prime pass:
- 2-3H gaming, BSOD 0% of the time
- 72H prime pass because I forgot about it =)


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12843743*
> In my real-world tests....
> 
> 12H Prime pass:
> - 2-3H gaming, BSOD 10% of time
> 
> 24H Prime pass:
> - 2-3H gaming, BSOD 0% of the time
> - 72H prime pass because I forgot about it =)


^^
This is why I'd rather just game, instead of join the who can degrade your cpu the fastest cuz it's the cool thing to do club. If I BSOD, then +.015 vcore.

I'm just glad that it's someone else besides me who's being the tester of these chips' durabilities. By carefully watching this thread and people's settings, I can see who's cpu's wind up degrading or remaining stable long term, instead of doing it myself


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne;12843254*
> You guys haven't degraded your chips by abusing them with prime/Linx runs at these speeds/volts? No one finding they wind up losing their max clocks after extended torture tests like this? (I know someone who had to raise their vcore about 0.05v, and that happened on my first 2600k, too...)


I actually found I could lower my vcore. Before I needed 1.4 for 4.8 for 1 hour of blend. This round I dropped to 1.38v to see if I could lose a few degree's and got through 10h before messing it up myself (dang green icons). I'm gonna run it again tonight to get that 12h mark. Will probably even be more since I'll be at work after I get up so more like 16-18h.


----------



## LethalRise750

Lawl, the 2nd PCI-E slot went out on my P8P67 Pro and Microcenter doesn't have any Pro's in stock to replace it







So... MSI or Gigabyte lol


----------



## Rakhasa

This club is pretty intense :O Is 12 hours more stable than 8??


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne;12843814*
> ^^
> This is why I'd rather just game, instead of join the who can degrade your cpu the fastest cuz it's the cool thing to do club. If I BSOD, then +.015 vcore.
> 
> I'm just glad that it's someone else besides me who's being the tester of these chips' durabilities. By carefully watching this thread and people's settings, I can see who's cpu's wind up degrading or remaining stable long term, instead of doing it myself


I get my share of gaming in. But with a wife and kid, there's also periods of time where I go without using my computer. Perfect time for finding that sought after 99.9999% stability.

Besides, I've taken someones words on something like this before and it cost way too much to replace. I'd rather take the time to find out for myself.


----------



## compudaze

here's my recorded pass.


Used to require less volts (oops, was I not supposed to say that?) for 24H prime at 4.8GHz before I made some 5.6GHz suicide runs.


----------



## phaseshift

whaaat theres no sig for this


----------



## munaim1

@ compudaze

Thats a pretty awesome overclock







. Loving the low volts and the 24hour prime!!!! temps peak slighty higher than what I would prefer but nonetheless YOU HAVE A PRETTY AWESOME CHIP!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift;12846093*
> whaaat theres no sig for this










care to make one


----------



## phaseshift

Sig rig 24/7

edit: I just noticed my dates are wrong in the calendar LOL


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12845224*
> here's my recorded pass.
> 
> 
> Used to require less volts (oops, was I not supposed to say that?) for 24H prime at 4.8GHz before I made some 5.6GHz suicide runs.


nice bro! hmm I want a 2600k now LOL


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift;12848143*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sig rig 24/7
> 
> edit: I just noticed my dates are wrong in the calendar LOL


So it's you that posted those curves on the XS batch thread....


----------



## phaseshift

haha yes it was me!


----------



## Lost-boi

Im testing 1.4v at 4.6gig right now. Its going to be about 8-9 hours when I get home from work.
Anything under 1.4v failed in under an hour last night when I was testing.
This was with AND without pll overvoltage. 1.4v is the lowest "stable" ive been able to use at 4.6

EDIT: I guess I should run P95 also. Right now its just crunching its butt off.
I ran P95 for 3 hours last night and it was good so I figured crunching all day should be effective


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12851438*
> Im testing 1.4v at 4.6gig right now. Its going to be about 8-9 hours when I get home from work.
> Anything under 1.4v failed in under an hour last night when I was testing.
> This was with AND without pll overvoltage. 1.4v is the lowest "stable" ive been able to use at 4.6
> 
> EDIT: I guess I should run P95 also. Right now its just crunching its butt off.
> I ran P95 for 3 hours last night and it was good so I figured crunching all day should be effective


That seems really high for a quad with no HT. Do the 2500k chips really need that much vcore? Im at 9 hours again with 1.376v HT on.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;12852323*
> That seems really high for a quad with no HT. Do the 2500k chips really need that much vcore? Im at 9 hours again with 1.376v HT on.


Every chip is different. My old 2500K could do 4.8GHz at ~1.35V.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Every chip is different. My old 2500K could do 4.8GHz at ~1.35V.


It just seems like a lot for 2 different chips from the same family. I've been reading a lot about the different board and their bios having an effect on OCing these.


----------



## Lost-boi

Might just be an Asus thing?
Ive had too many issues personally from Asus for me to buy another one of their boards for quite some time, thats why I went with Gigabyte on this SB build.
Im trying to get my B3 board through RMA and hope that its just the board and not the chip.
Even then its not running hot at all at 4.6 heck I might say F it and see how much power I need for 5gig tonight.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Might just be an Asus thing?
Ive had too many issues personally from Asus for me to buy another one of their boards for quite some time, thats why I went with Gigabyte on this SB build.
Im trying to get my B3 board through RMA and hope that its just the board and not the chip.
Even then its not running hot at all at 4.6 heck I might say F it and see how much power I need for 5gig tonight.


Dont forget to post a ss to show how its going







Good luck


----------



## Lost-boi

I might post a SS. Im just looking for a stable OC, no offence to you guys but why should I care what some strangers online think about my OC?
Am I the only one that thinks thats a little strange?

Oh and the PC was still going strong for 19 hours when I stopped it crunching. Highest temp was 60c in a room that was a touch over 80f.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12864015*
> I might post a SS. no offence to you guys but why should I care what some strangers online think about my OC?
> Am I the only one that thinks thats a little strange?


In that case, you dont have to post anything on this thread







Why do people benchmark and post ss? For comparison, which is what this thread can help do.









EDIT: Seemed a little harsh







, soz, might have been better to say that this thread might not for you if you dont want to post your ss.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


I might post a SS. Im just looking for a stable OC, no offence to you guys but why should I care what some strangers online think about my OC?
Am I the only one that thinks thats a little strange?

Oh and the PC was still going strong for 19 hours when I stopped it crunching. Highest temp was 60c in a room that was a touch over 80f.


Afraid of posting screenshots? Huh?

I'm guessing from your statement that you're the type of person who doesn't like having online friends or relationships with anyone online, unless they're someone you know from school. Almost like sharing your screenshot is "too much info" or you feel that someone is stalking you or something. Sadly, it's people like this that tend to lose their accounts in gaming (like free to play games), because they're afraid to use their real birthday to register for a game (so some gaming employee doesn't kidnap them :/), so they roll up a fake one. Then their account gets hacked (or scammed) and they can't recover it because they don't know their recovery information. I've dealt with so many kids who did this, then they start begging me for help on how to get their accounts back, but they don't know the birthday :/ I tell them, maybe you shouldn't have been thinking that giving your birthday out would make an employee try to kidnap you or something, and to learn from your mistakes, and make a new account with real info, instead of being paranoid. I hope I'm wrong here...but if I'm right, and if that's how you feel about online interaction, then that's your choice of course. Some people feel and think differently than you, though. My best friend is someone online. If you consider it strange, then so be it









You'll see that many people post screenshots of their overclocks on different forums. So perhaps, just perhaps, it could be you being the strange one, not us







(Translation: if the vast majority of people like to post screenshots, but one person thinks it's "Creepy", then maybe that person needs to relax). But I'm strange in my own way, too. I refuse to run prime for 8 hours, for any reason, for example...

You'll find that overclockers are often a community, and some of us don't consider ourselves "strangers", and like to form relationships. I know of some admin on another forum who offered to buy a complete "stranger" a certain piece of hardware (as long as he paypal'd him the cost + shipping), because that person couldn't get it in their country.

So, yeah...(I know, cool story bro, whatever...)


----------



## phaseshift

for those of you with the 2600k do you guys leave HT on?


----------



## munaim1

*CALLING ALL SB USERS*

Lets see some more prime stable rigs. Atm there hasn't been many









Post your stable sb rig and please follow the small requirement from op. Good luck and get posting some ss


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne;12880151*
> Afraid of posting screenshots? Huh?....


Whoa, that was interesting...
No, its much simpler than that. Im just too lazy to take a screenshot and upload it.
Dont be fooled by my screen name, as far as age is concerned im far from a "boi"


----------



## munaim1

Took a while to get it going but I'v added a spreadsheet in op. Now my photoshop skills are not quite there (but I'll try anyway) so if anyone wants to make a banner for this I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12887993*
> Whoa, that was interesting...
> No, its much simpler than that. Im just too lazy to take a screenshot and upload it.
> Dont be fooled by my screen name, as far as age is concerned im far from a "boi"


Ok gotcha.
I assumed too much I guess, from the name....
sorry


----------



## cinnamonbits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12886054*
> *CALLING ALL SB USERS*
> 
> Lets see some more prime stable rigs. Atm there hasn't been many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your stable sb rig and please follow the small requirement from op. Good luck and get posting some ss




I just finished this prime95 blend this morning. I would say that my OC seems stable at this point, but I don't think I'm out of the woods quite yet. Of course, this is not the best OC I've ever seen, but it's certainly something that I feel happy with.









I was tempted to stop my prime at 8 hours because I was afraid that I'd get a BSOD, but I left it going and it ended up working out. I will make an update if I find that that this OC isn't stable after all.

EDIT: I apologize, I had forgotten to show my memory info. I'm using Kingston HyperX 1600 DDR3 @9-9-9-27-1 1600 MHz 1.65v. CPU Batch #: L042B291


----------



## munaim1

@ cinnamonbits nice overclock









Added







Could please go here and post your you rig http://www.overclock.net/specs.php

By the way how much RAM are you running and are you cooling on air or water?

*By the way anyone wants to make a banner for this thread?*


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne;12893066*
> Ok gotcha.
> I assumed too much I guess, from the name....


Its ok man, its just the internet after all


----------



## cinnamonbits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12895494*
> @ cinnamonbits nice overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could please go here and post your you rig http://www.overclock.net/specs.php
> 
> By the way how much RAM are you running and are you cooling on air or water?
> 
> *By the way anyone wants to make a banner for this thread?*


Got my specs up on that page. I am using 8 GB (2x4) Kingston HyperX RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-27-1. Also, my heatsink is a Thermaltake Frio (air).


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cinnamonbits;12895704*
> Got my specs up on that page. I am using 8 GB (2x4) Kingston HyperX RAM @ 1600 9-9-9-27-1. Also, my heatsink is a Thermaltake Frio (air).


----------



## cory1234

There is a little over 12 hours. You would be surprised how many times I had Prime95 blend fail after 8 hours ;(.

This is a *C* batch.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;12896069*
> You would be surprised how many times I had Prime95 blend fail after 8 hours ;(.


I've had it fail at the 20-22H mark before. Fun stuff.


----------



## munaim1

@ cory1234 added, nice overclock









From this point forward rules have changed so please follow these (added to op):

Quote:


> *Rules*
> 
> 1. 8hours+ but would prefer to see *12 HOURS+* of Blend run.
> 
> *2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your name, CPU-Z 1.57 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!!*
> 
> 3. List your overclock, voltage, cooling and RAM
> 
> 4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+
> 
> Cpu-z 1.57 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?d1pcfd4p5kci2ic
> 
> Realtemp 3.67 link: http://www.mediafire.com/?91blrwtl1lenzal
> 
> Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1


ANYONE CARE TO MAKE A BANNER FOR THIS THREAD???


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12896136*
> I've had it fail at the 20-22H mark before. Fun stuff.


I've never tested it that long before. Sometimes I almost feel like Windows/programs/updates can be at fault in certain situations. I've never had a system crash if it passes 6 hours of Prime95, but I generally like 8+ for a 24/7 overclock.
Quote:


> Rules
> 
> 1. 8hours+ but would prefer to see 12 HOURS+ of Blend run.
> 
> 2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your name, CPU-Z 1.57 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!!


Used Thermalright Ultra 120 for cooling (Scythe S-flex F). That was a hot day too. It seems its snowing here one day, and feels like summer the next.

Damn the first core on this chip. It is 7C lower than any other core, yet if it was on par with the other 3 it would be golden t.t. I'm thinking it isn't getting the same amount of voltage as the other 3 or something.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;12896759*
> Damn the first core on this chip. It is 7C lower than any other core, yet if it was on par with the other 3 it would be golden


Definetly THIS^


----------



## munaim1

Bump, still waiting on stable sb chips to add to spreadsheet.

This thread will become 'The Stable Sandy Club' just waiting on a banner







I dont think there is a club for stability of sandybridge.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12916996*
> Bump, still waiting on stable sb chips to add to spreadsheet.
> 
> This thread will become 'The Stable Sandy Club' just waiting on a banner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think there is a club for stability of sandybridge.


No one is posting because no one wants to admit their "stable" low volt overclock isn't rock solid







.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;12924210*
> No one is posting because no one wants to admit their "stable" low volt overclock isn't rock solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










sad really, instead all they want to talk about is max volts for these chips.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12924327*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad really, instead all they want to talk about is max volts for these chips.


The chips have a maximum voltage?

j/k

gotta send them down to the ln2 section, where max volts is the most a motherboard will allow you to feed the chip. Really confuse them...


----------



## sockpirate

I am just doing a little update i have made it down from 1.4v to 1.355 and still going lower tonight, this is for my 4500. Once i fail my first 5 hour test i will test the lowest stable voltage for 12 hours and post back.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;12924210*
> No one is posting because no one wants to admit their "stable" low volt overclock isn't rock solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


NOT true.
I just don't want to degrade my expensive chip.
Money isn't cheap, you know.
I degraded the first one from repeated prime testing.
And I don't want to do it again unless someone wants to buy me another chip.

Instead I'll wait to see if your guys' cpu's degrade or not over repeated abuse, and at what settings (LLC, LLC2, etc), and then i'll feel more confident.

I've spent WAY too much money on trying to run prime for 8 hours, on previous cpu's and then having cpu's that used to pass it all night, start failing within the first hour.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne;12925824*
> NOT true.
> I just don't want to degrade my expensive chip.
> Money isn't cheap, you know.
> I degraded the first one from repeated prime testing.
> And I don't want to do it again unless someone wants to buy me another chip.
> 
> Instead I'll wait to see if your guys' cpu's degrade or not over repeated abuse, and at what settings (LLC, LLC2, etc), and then i'll feel more confident.
> 
> I've spent WAY too much money on trying to run prime for 8 hours, on previous cpu's and then having cpu's that used to pass it all night, start failing within the first hour.


First of all PLEASE fill in your rig, secondly, I have not mentioned at all in this thread that i want people to post 5ghz or 10ghz overclocks. If you have a mild overclock (4ghz+) then I would really like to see it prime stable with your temps and vcore. A lot of people have been using the term 24/7 by doing only an hour or so on blend. Also there are a lot that have to say alot when it comes to how much voltage we put through this chip and what temps are safe, sometimes incorrect info is giving and sometimes it can get confusing.

The purpose of this thread is mentioned in op and numerous times in the thread. I am NOT saying join the 'lets see who can degrade their chip faster club' all im saying is, before you call your rig stable post a prime blend and share your experience and info to help others. Referencing this info in a spreadsheet can help others and that is all I intend.

Apologies if i seemed a little harsh, its just i'v had to explain this on more than one occassion. Im sure you understand by now that this is ocn and everyone is still learning, this is my way of understanding the sb users of ocn and their experiences


----------



## Falkentyne

But that's the problem.
At least for me, what happens if I run prime for 12 hours, post a screenshot of realtemp and prime showing the process uptime, and then I find that after that test is done, suddenly I start BSOD'ing for no reason in a game, then I run prime again and crash or get a rounding error within the first 2 hours?

I'm going to be a very unhappy, and very angry camper.

I wasted a lot of money buying three pentium 4 northwoods, and listening to people say that "under 1.75v is safe", and having them all seriously degrade in a matter of days/weeks and having to resell them at a HUGE loss. That cost me over $300 dollars having to sell the CPU's at a loss. (Yes I know I could have used ebay, but at the time I didn't know enough about it and I didn't have a credit or debit card either).

It was only a few years later, after I was flamed horrendously on a forum for my "terrible overclocking abilitY", that GNDS was proven to be very, very real, and MANY others had the same experience I had--rapidly degrading overclocks when the CPU vcore was pushed beyond 1.575v.

And those CPU's just degraded just by running in windows or playing games and getting BSOD)...(prime itself literally never crashed).

After having an X6800 degrade about 100 mhz off its max clocks, and a QX9650 slowly need more vcore (about 0.05v), from repeated stress testing, since I couldn't stop testing since I'm OCD, I *stopped* running 50 loop LinX on the QX9650, and just started playing games instead of stress testing. And you know what the result was? The chip stopped degrading. Remained stable at 4 ghz 1.40v (with a vdroop mod as that board had no LLC), until I sold it.

My first i7-2600k also degraded about 0.05v, and this happened fast, even though I spent no more than 2 total hours priming it, and most of the time, I was at 4 ghz for my 24/7 clocks. When I first got the CPU, I was able to play COD Black Ops for 5 hours straight, at 5 ghz, and BIOS vcore set to auto (1.39v). I started priming and would get BSOD/reboots, so I kept inching up the vcore until I could pass the first loop of small FFT. Then I realized that Blend was a better test, but I found my I had to keep raising bios vcore over time, all the way to 1.435v (which gave 1.484v under load). At this point, the temps were too high for priming small FFT (would go over 90C), and I could pass Blend for one loop before the second loop (each loop is 15 minutes of iterations) made the temps too high.

At this point, I went back to the old vcore settings, and ran black ops (1.395v bios) and it BSOD within a few minutes. Went up to 1.415v and it BSOD after a couple of maps.

I went back down to 4.5 ghz, with a load voltage of 1.25v, which when the chip was new, used to not BSOD in Prime, and sure enough, it would BSOD extremely fast now. I had to raise the vcore to 1.285v load and the it ran as long as I wanted with low temps.

I then angrily ordered a new 2600k go to with the B2 UD5 I was getting advanced RMA'd for a B3. Got an almost golden CPU in return that is priming at my short runs at 4.5 ghz 1.236v load, the same vcore that I found to be stable when I first got the CPU three weeks ago, and 5 ghz 1.404v load, HT on.
Maybe it's the fact that I have a better cpu, or maybe its the fact that the B3 version of the UD5 doesn't horribly overshoot voltages on LLC1 anymore, but this chip seems to not have degraded very much, if at all. Just did a 45 minute run at 4.5 ghz 1.236v. I know you want 12 hours, but I'm not going to do that with my money.

I plan on giving the old CPU to a friend because I can't be bothered listing it on ebay.

Do you understand now how I feel?
I'm not AFRAID to prime it for 12 hours because it "might not be stable." I'm afraid to prime it for 12 hours because I don't want the chip to wind up degrading and then LOSING the max overclock I have on it! If I want to lose my max overclock over time, I want to lose it slowly, doing what I buy my computers for--online gaming. Not online stress testing. If I knew 100% that my CPU would pass 12 hours of prime blend at 1.41v load, and NOT degrade one iota of an electron, I would be MORE than happy to give you that screenshot.

Sorry if you don't agree with me, and I mean no disrespect at all. But would you be this enthuiastic about stress testing your cpu's when you've had so many cpu's degrade in the past (some from false information ,and others from repeated priming)?

Try to understand where I'm coming from here. Listening to others in the past during the "early" days, cost me a lot of very hard to earn money (P4 GNDS).


----------



## munaim1

@falkentyne







daaayum so how do YOU test stability and when do you call it 24/7 and what volts are you using and what is your overclock? It would be awesome if you actually provided your own ss with whatever your running. Anyways it's your call with what you decide same goes for everyone else. If they want to post a ss then its cool if not, thats not a problem.









by the way go here and fill in system spec. http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## Falkentyne

Oh thank you for that link. Never even knew it was there.
For stability, to make sure I'm able to actually run games, I do a 15 minute loop of prime blend. If it fails, +.015v vcore. If it passes, I run games.

After having degraded too many previous chips from stress testing, I just play games. If I BSOD, +.015v vcore









BTW, I'm OCD, so I *easily* get afraid of a chip degrading, and then I wind up repeatedly stress testing it, over and over and over and over....and sure enough....

Here's how I kept abusing my first QX9650, that I had for 3 years always hoping it would pass...and it was precisely THIS abuse that degraded it...(though my 4 pin motherboard didn't help....my 2nd QX9650 (only had it about ONE week; sold both at the same time) that was stable at 4 ghz and 1.375v on my system was stable on the buyer's system at 1.28v after I sold it to him.










Running 50 passes when most people ran 10 or 20...(this was in XP, but I ran the same thing in windows 7...but only 10 passes in W7, since I was able to use all 8 GB, and also took almost an hour to pass...).

Sorry for the cropped SS, but I had a friend's picture as my background (along with the realtemp temps and cpu-z volts), and I don't think he wants me to post it online...

Anyway, my 24/7 clocks are 4000 mhz, 1.25v (LLC off=1.16v load), to preserve cpu life.
My max normal clocks are 4500 mhz, 1.265v BIOS, LLC1, 1.236v load, for safety (only if I need the boost).










Absolute max gaming clocks are 5 ghz 1.445v BIOS LLC1, 1.404v load









Low default VID (1.212 VID @ 3.4 ghz) leaky hot chip; temps get way too hot after the first 15 minute loop (85C +...), after it starts several iterations of the second loop so I stop the test right there.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne;12928757*
> Oh thank you for that link. Never even knew it was there.
> For stability, to make sure I'm able to actually run games, I do a 15 minute loop of prime blend. If it fails, +.015v vcore. If it passes, I run games.
> 
> After having degraded too many previous chips from stress testing, I just play games. If I BSOD, +.015v vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm OCD, so I *easily* get afraid of a chip degrading, and then I wind up repeatedly stress testing it, over and over and over and over....and sure enough....
> 
> Here's how I kept abusing my first QX9650, that I had for 3 years always hoping it would pass...and it was precisely THIS abuse that degraded it...(though my 4 pin motherboard didn't help....my 2nd QX9650 (only had it about ONE week; sold both at the same time) that was stable at 4 ghz and 1.375v on my system was stable on the buyer's system at 1.28v after I sold it to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running 50 passes when most people ran 10 or 20...(this was in XP, but I ran the same thing in windows 7...but only 10 passes in W7, since I was able to use all 8 GB, and also took almost an hour to pass...).
> 
> Sorry for the cropped SS, but I had a friend's picture as my background (along with the realtemp temps and cpu-z volts), and I don't think he wants me to post it online...


prime blend 8hrs+ cpuz and realtemp. please follow the rules like everyone else.







I do understand that you dont want to degrade your chip, so why dont you leave it at stock and you wont have to do any prime or linx. Btw IBT and lix is overkill.

EDIT: Or do what you feel comfortable with and then post if you want. By the way you have to do atleast something better than a cropped ss.
Quote:


> *Rules*
> 
> 1. 8hours+ but would prefer to see *12 HOURS+* of Blend run.
> 
> 2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your name, CPU-Z 1.57 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!!
> 
> 3. List your overclock, voltage, cooling and RAM


----------



## Falkentyne

Um that cropped SS was from a QX9650...NOT from a 2600k ! I took that like two years ago :/ I was just explaining that I am OCD and will start testing nonstop if I think the CPU is even 99% stable...(and that's what led to my QX needing higher volts)


----------



## munaim1

alright bro look I dont no how else to say it but maybe this thread isn't for you. This is the sandybridge thread for stability nothing else, you might have better luck here Rant and Raves.


----------



## Falkentyne

That's fine. This thread has had alot of useful information, and I read it each day to see how people are doing with their systems.
My apologies for acting like this...(didn't mean to thread crap or anything).


----------



## Penryn

Sb is odd. I can't do 12 hours mainly because I can't go that long without using my PC. Last time I failed at 11 hours because I tried to encode some video for ps3 at the same time Lol. Maybe when I am not super busy I'll do it or if I am gone for more than 12 hours in a day. IBT also will run forever at lower temps than prime. Fun times.

In a recent experiment I found I could lower vcore a bit by raising CPU ppl :/

Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


----------



## munaim1

@Penryn what was your vcore and pll before raising pll? And what was the vcore and pll after?


----------



## -Droid-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


alright bro look I dont no how else to say it but maybe this thread isn't for you. This is the sandybridge thread for stability nothing else, you might have better luck here Rant and Raves.


One of his posts was actually more useful (for me) than this whole thread.


----------



## seabiscuit68

I don't really like running a Prime test for 12/24 hours straight. I typically set it to what is stable for 2 hours or so and then play games. If I blue screen, I bump up 0.005v. Mine appears completely stable (a week of use) at my current settings so I am happy.

My cooler won't let me go past 1.375 volts so I can't be in the 5.0 Ghz club :-(


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


@Penryn what was your vcore and pll before raising pll? And what was the vcore and pll after?


1.385 Before and 1.365 after. 4.8Ghz ht on.

Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


1.385 Before and 1.365 after. 4.8Ghz ht on.

Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


What did you raise CPU PLL to?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Droid-;12931641*
> One of his posts was actually more useful (for me) than this whole thread.


Hmm? Which post?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Droid-;12931641*
> One of his posts was actually more useful (for me) than this whole thread.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68;12931999*
> I don't really like running a Prime test for 12/24 hours straight. I typically set it to what is stable for 2 hours or so and then play games. If I blue screen, I bump up 0.005v. Mine appears completely stable (a week of use) at my current settings so I am happy.
> 
> My cooler won't let me go past 1.375 volts so I can't be in the 5.0 Ghz club :-(


well if your feeling brave one day post back here with a ss with whatever overclock you have (4ghz+) its just to help reference voltage usage amongst sb users.









By the way falkentyne I hope I have not offended you with any of my posts, If I did I apologies, however as I said I am only trying to help others and this is for my own referencing. Cool.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12932282*
> What did you raise CPU PLL to?


1.88 but I found it causes instability in other areas. Started getting GPU bsods when I didn't before. I reverted it and now it's fine. Will be tweaking the next few days to find some more trade offs.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;12937088*
> 1.88 but I found it causes instability in other areas. Started getting GPU bsods when I didn't before. I reverted it and now it's fine. Will be tweaking the next few days to find some more trade offs.


this should be interesting. atm mine is on 1.75 (1.72 actual) maybe bumping it back upto auto, which I think is 1.8, and lowering my vcore from 1.472 -1.464 could work well.


----------



## Cilraaz

Well, I just got my i5 2500K and have been playing with it for a few days. Not to re-spark the voltage argument, but I'm trying to keep the voltage on the lower side. Right now, I'm looking at 4.7GHz (100x47) at 1.350v vCore, 1.064v VTT, 1.750v PLL, and level 2 LLC (ultra high). I was seeing some instability up to 1.360v vCore until I bumped up my VTT a notch. So now I'm working on lowering my vCore back down a bit to see how low it can go and still remain stable.

I'm not sure if I'll try hopping back up to 4.8GHz, as there seemed to be a large increase in required vCore from 4.7 to 4.8. During my quick 5 pass IBT tests, the difference between 4.7 and 4.8 was about 0.025v and close to 7°C. That's a lot of extra voltage and temperature for very little return. So, I'll probably just settle with 4.7GHz.

Once I get it stabilized and get a decent length Prime blend screenshot, I'll make sure to post it here.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cilraaz;12945602*
> Well, I just got my i5 2500K and have been playing with it for a few days. Not to re-spark the voltage argument, but I'm trying to keep the voltage on the lower side. Right now, I'm looking at 4.7GHz (100x47) at 1.350v vCore, 1.064v VTT, 1.750v PLL, and level 2 LLC (ultra high). I was seeing some instability up to 1.360v vCore until I bumped up my VTT a notch. So now I'm working on lowering my vCore back down a bit to see how low it can go and still remain stable.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll try hopping back up to 4.8GHz, as there seemed to be a large increase in required vCore from 4.7 to 4.8. During my quick 5 pass IBT tests, the difference between 4.7 and 4.8 was about 0.025v and close to 7°C. That's a lot of extra voltage and temperature for very little return. So, I'll probably just settle with 4.7GHz.
> 
> Once I get it stabilized and get a decent length Prime blend screenshot, I'll make sure to post it here.


Awesome overclock and good luck on getting it stable









On a side not, this is my first club







so if I have left anything out please let me know. An awesome banner is in place (massive thanks to Diane) so club is offically up and running.









*I have also added a bit of info on the op so please take the time to read it.*

Thanks for looking and good luck on getting these chips stable, please be sure to check in on this thread now and again and hopefully it will help you with your oc experience. I will also make sure that the speardsheet is up to date.

Thanks again ocn









EDIT: I know there is a 5ghz sandybrigde club, but from what I have seen this is the first for stability of the sb chip. please correct me if im wrong









Also please let me know if I made any mistakes in op.


----------



## Lost-boi

Well let night I set prime and everything so I could get a screenshot this morning before I left for work, Sadly it was only 7 hours and 20 minutes so I just cancelled it and shut off the machine. I have no doubt I can run prime for a day but I need the CPU for encoding video. I might try again tonight to get the 8 hour screenshot.
Even with ambient at 77F my load temp only got to 61c max. When I checked on it in the morning it was at 56c.

Still not sure why I need more voltage than most for my OC though. Maybe its just a fubar mobo or something. Seems no one has the UD4 to help with that, everyone has the silly Asus board lol.
For reference im at 4.6gig with 1.4v on the CPU. 1.8PLL I think it was stock with PLL overvoltage enabled and all power saving features on.

Ive tried 1.7PLL with no difference, Ive tried PLL overvoltage off with the same results. I cant go lower than 1.4v at 4.6 to keep it 100% stable.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12947171*
> Well let night I set prime and everything so I could get a screenshot this morning before I left for work, Sadly it was only 7 hours and 20 minutes so I just cancelled it and shut off the machine. I have no doubt I can run prime for a day but I need the CPU for encoding video. I might try again tonight to get the 8 hour screenshot.
> Even with ambient at 77F my load temp only got to 61c max. When I checked on it in the morning it was at 56c.
> 
> Still not sure why I need more voltage than most for my OC though. Maybe its just a fubar mobo or something. Seems no one has the UD4 to help with that, everyone has the silly Asus board lol.
> For reference im at 4.6gig with 1.4v on the CPU. 1.8PLL I think it was stock with PLL overvoltage enabled and all power saving features on.
> 
> Ive tried 1.7PLL with no difference, Ive tried PLL overvoltage off with the same results. I cant go lower than 1.4v at 4.6 to keep it 100% stable.


Are you using llc? I would just let it run over night, that should be 8 hours atleast.


----------



## Cilraaz

Apparently it was my VTT that was limiting my clocks. After bumping VTT by one notch to 1.064v, I've been able to drop the vCore from 1.36v to 1.348v and remain stable. I figure I'll keep dropping vCore by 0.005v until Prime blend fails either immediately or within a 1 hour test, then bump it back up that one notch for a full test run.

I'm testing 1.342v right now and it looks like the 0.018v drop brought my temps down by about 8°C. If I can get my vCore back down to the range that I was able to run a 5-pass IBT (1.30v), then I should be able to either save a lot of temp or give myself enough room to go back to 4.8GHz. Yay!

Note: I'm using LLC level 2 (ultra high) and voltages are under load.

munaim1: If you don't mind, I'd like to keep making little posts like this with my updates through the process. If nothing else, it would be a nice reminder to myself of things I've tried. It's your thread, though, so if you wanted to keep it cleaner, I can either not post them or keep editing them into one of my posts to keep it all together. Just let me know.


----------



## Naudus

I have the ga-p67a-ud3-b3... and ud3 and ud4 have horrible vdrop even with llc enabled.. and on these boards you cant change the llc to level 1 or level 2.. its just enable or disable.. so limits are overclock because in order to run 5.0ghz id have to set my vcore to 1.480v just so when it vdrop's it wouldnt go under 1.4v!. so i just stay stable at 4.5ghz 1.30vcore and up my dynamic vcore +0.015 to help with vdrop.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cilraaz;12947487*
> munaim1: If you don't mind, I'd like to keep making little posts like this with my updates through the process. If nothing else, it would be a nice reminder to myself of things I've tried. It's your thread, though, so if you wanted to keep it cleaner, I can either not post them or keep editing them into one of my posts to keep it all together. Just let me know.


Thats not a problem. Of course it would help others aswell.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naudus;12947492*
> I have the ga-p67a-ud3-b3... and ud3 and ud4 have horrible vdrop even with llc enabled...


Mine doesnt droop or drop at all.
Right now with 1.4v set in the BIOS im seeing 1.404v idle using CPUz 1.57
When I run Prime 95 its 1.404v also
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12947215*
> Are you using llc? I would just let it run over night, that should be 8 hours atleast.


Yes LLC is on. Im going to let it run all night and hope it gets in 8 hours.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12948797*
> Mine doesnt droop or drop at all.
> Right now with 1.4v set in the BIOS im seeing 1.404v idle using CPUz 1.57
> When I run Prime 95 its 1.404v also


Thats pretty impressive, you dont have any vdroop.









I'm at 1.485 on bios, idle 1.480 and load 1.472.

EDIT: changed banner.







This one looks better (I think)


----------



## compudaze

After 26 pages, still can't believe there's only 5 people listed.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12949833*
> After 26 pages, still can't believe there's only 5 people listed.


I'm thinking people are still tweaking there overclock


----------



## Cilraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12949955*
> I'm thinking people are still tweaking there overclock


I know I am. Right now I'm at 4.7GHz @ 1.340v vCore and 1.750v PLL. I tried before raising the VTT to aid stability. I BSOD'd again, so I decided to run IntelBurnTest to strain just the CPU. At 1.340v vCore, I was able to run a 10 pass of IBT (with the new linpack) at maximum stress level (about 6.7GB), but Prime95 blend was crashing quickly. So, I decided to boost the VTT a bit more. Right now my VTT is at 1.090v, two notches up from auto. I figure that RAM has to be the difference between my IBT run and Prime blend.

As a side note, the new linpack really tries to melt these CPUs. I hit 85°C during IBT, while Prime95 blend has only hit 71°C so far... though I am only 20 minutes into the current run.

[edit: Well, 4.7GHz @ 1.340v vCore, 1.750v PLL, and 1.090v VTT held steady through an hour of Prime95 blend with a max temp of 72°C. Unfortunately, now I have to use the computer. I'll try to run the 8-12 test overnight and into tomorrow.]


----------



## Penryn

1.4 Seems high for 4.6

Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


1.4 Seems high for 4.6


Thats what I need for 4.6...
ive tried everything people suggested but nothing works.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *compudaze*   After 26 pages, still can't believe there's only 5 people listed.  
Well, my excuse is "I can't be bothered" running 12 hours of Prime95"









And my reason is, I'm using the "TPU overclocking Chip" for 4.6GHz







And I've had it gaming at 4.9GHz! TPU overclocked!
So figure 4.6GHz is going to be stable, because of the 4.9GHz didn't mess me about at all








And the only thing I didn't like was the temps and volts at 4.9GHz








And they seem to start rising at 4.7GHz, with my chip!

So yeah, "I can do 4.9GHz" But, I've been gaming all day today at 4.6GHz









*So my 24/7 OC is 4.6GHz!*
And I don't need to test it for 12 hours at full load, which will cause full volts (1.3v) to tell me it's OK


















The first test was 4.4GHz! Then 5.4GHz and so on! The odd number because it also likes my bclock at 103MHz!
And at anytime you can stop the test, when you get to the clocks you want! And as I'd passed 4.9GHz. I stopped at 4.6GHz knowing it was going to pass it!
And it said it was set at 4.6GHz

















They talk about the ASUS TPU overclocking in this video!
18 minutes 25 seconds, for the bit about auto overclocking








  
 



  



 
 OP, I'd like to know what 24/7 clocks everybody is running too!








But anything under 5GHz, I'd say is believable without 12 hours of Prime95 as proof









After all, this post is asking them to be honest about running 24/7. Not "how fast can they get"


----------



## Iching

BCLK @ 103. Enjoy your board as long as you can.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


BCLK @ 103. Enjoy your board as long as you can.


Well, I can sort that in the time it takes to re-boot









*So whats wrong with 103 *


----------



## Lost-boi

Im testing 4.8 now. Temps are at 59c max so far but man I still dont know why I need so much more voltage than others!
Im at 1.45v for 4.8gig.

Im starting to think its because I have 2 GPUs... Who else has 2 GPUs?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Im testing 4.8 now. Temps are at 59c max so far but man I still dont know why I need so much more voltage than others!
Im at 1.45v for 4.8gig.

Im starting to think its because I have 2 GPUs... Who else has 2 GPUs?


I do. But I only need 1.4ish for 4.8. Still working this out but not near that high.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

There might be something to that two GPU thing. I have two 6950s and I require 1.34v for a stable 4.5GHz. Most I have read require lower volts with same speed.

Very interesting.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


BCLK @ 103. Enjoy your board as long as you can.


Anyone know more about what Iching nearly said


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I think he was refering to your bus speed of 103


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Anyone know more about what Iching nearly said










Do not touch BCLK.







I was a bit sarcastic, it is rather unsafe in the long term.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Im testing 4.8 now. Temps are at 59c max so far but man I still dont know why I need so much more voltage than others!
Im at 1.45v for 4.8gig.

Im starting to think its because I have 2 GPUs... Who else has 2 GPUs?


I do. You should be able to hit 4.8GHz @ 1.4. I need 1.38 to be Prime95 stable @ 4.8Ghz since I use offset is is really PITA to get a stable overclock.


----------



## phazer11

I don't suppose you'd admit [email protected] as a stress test







?
I ask because lol I've left Prime 95 running for a few hours before but I'd rather not do it just for a club admission lol. IT heats it up to like 80C on air @4.7~4.8 GHz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


I do. You should be able to hit 4.8GHz @ 1.4.


Unless you bought a H50 cooler and it fried the motherboard and your CPU and you got shafted by the RMA
If you look at my sig validator that was before I got the H50 I actually got it down to 1.43v before I changed coolers. I was at 5.2GHz Prime 95 8hrs Stable on air (Max Temp 77C) I decided to play fate with an H50 and got a crispy critter. I had hooked it up right but apparently the H50 was defective.

Now it seems I'm stuck at 4.7 unless I find a way to upgrade coolers. Although I did use some Artic Silver 5 that's been laying around for 3-5 years.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


*I don't suppose you'd admit [email protected] as a stress test*







?
I ask because lol I've left Prime 95 running for a few hours before but I'd rather not do it just for a club admission lol. IT heats it up to like 80C on air @4.7~4.8 GHz


I think that's a great idea


----------



## phazer11

I mean if it is I've had it running for about 2 weeks folding lol, it's easy enough to check it's the only pc I have spitting out bigadv units every 2 days.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


I don't suppose you'd admit [email protected] as a stress test







?
I ask because lol I've left Prime 95 running for a few hours before but I'd rather not do it just for a club admission lol. IT heats it up to like 80C on air @4.7~4.8 GHz

Unless you bought a H50 cooler and it fried the motherboard and your CPU and you got shafted by the RMA
If you look at my sig validator that was before I got the H50 I actually got it down to 1.43v before I changed coolers. I was at 5.2GHz Prime 95 8hrs Stable on air (Max Temp 77C) I decided to play fate with an H50 and got a crispy critter. I had hooked it up right but apparently the H50 was defective.

Now it seems I'm stuck at 4.7 unless I find a way to upgrade coolers. Although I did use some Artic Silver 5 that's been laying around for 3-5 years.


Good idea. I honestly hate my B3 board, I could get an easy 4.5GHz with my B2 and tiny offset. My B3, on the other hand, crashes when idle volts are too low.


----------



## phazer11

Oh you think it's the boards? I never thought about that. I had to replace both my CPU and Mobo so I assumed I just got a bad CPU batch.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


I mean if it is I've had it running for about 2 weeks folding lol, it's easy enough to check it's the only pc I have spitting out bigadv units every 2 days.


Fold in my name for two weeks, and I'll do the 12 hours of prime95 for ya


----------



## phazer11

Lol sorry thanks but no thanks. Even if it were a nice offer I'd have to say no I'm folding for a team.
ROFL

Anyways anyone know the shelf life of Artic Silver 5? What I have on the CPU right now is from a 3-5+ year old tube. I swear >v< my old air cooler did a better job with it's therma paste that came with it lol.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12953579*
> Oh you think it's the boards? I never thought about that. I had to replace both my CPU and Mobo so I assumed I just got a bad CPU batch.


I had Pro B2 but decided to grab Deluxe B3. The new board is not a stable as the old one. I sweat Intel changed other things.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12953648*
> Lol sorry thanks but no thanks. Even if it were a nice offer I'd have to say no I'm folding for a team.
> ROFL


I should have gotten you drunk first, then asked









But the idea of Folding being proof of stability was a good one IMO


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;12953724*
> I should have gotten you drunk first, then asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the idea of Folding being proof of stability was a good one IMO


LOL and Thanks.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12953392*
> I ask because lol I've left Prime 95 running for a few hours before but I'd rather not do it just for a club admission lol.


its not just the club admission, ss of volts and temps can show how your overclock performs and it could help others that have just started overclocking these chips.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12953711*
> I had Pro B2 but decided to grab Deluxe B3. The new board is not a stable as the old one. I sweat Intel changed other things.


Thats why I kept my b2 board, might rma it later on when the Z79 (or whatever its called) is released.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;12953724*
> But the idea of Folding being proof of stability was a good one IMO


sorry but only prime95 testing here.


----------



## phazer11

Alright... I'll do a Prime 95 Blend run in 24 hours once this bigadv unit finishes. I would have kept my b2 board if (insert hardware issue story from last page here)

But um seriously artic silver 5 shelf life?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12954262*
> But um seriously artic silver 5 shelf life?


ummm couldn't really find much info about that but maybe this healps.
http://www.overclock.net/other-cooling-discussions/186964-as5-shelf-life.html


----------



## phazer11

Hmm... maybe I was loking around and never even came upon a OCN post. Thanks
guess I'll apply the stock CoolerMaster paste once this finishes let it cool. Then do the Prime 95 Stress.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;12952723*
> I do. But I only need 1.4ish for 4.8. Still working this out but not near that high.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12953384*
> You should be able to hit 4.8GHz @ 1.4. I need 1.38 to be Prime95 stable @ 4.8Ghz since I use offset is is really PITA to get a stable overclock.


Yea thats what I hear... I couldnt get 4.8 stable at all last night so I backed it back to 4.6 and P95 has been going for 8 hours so far, ill take a screen when I get home later. It should be about 12 hours.

At 4.8gig I was using 1.46v and I was still getting 124 and 101 BSODs. Thats just too much power for 24/7 even though the temps never got over 63c before it bluescreened.

Maybe its just something with the Gigabyte boards BIOS? IDK. Im at the latest REV.
All I know is that im not going back to Asus.


----------



## Swifty220

2500k @ 4.6/1.31/water/ocz 1600 9-9-9-28


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12951602*
> BCLK @ 103. Enjoy your board as long as you can.


Anyone make sense of this








Is it true that 103 bclk will damage the MoBo


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swifty220;12957159*
> 2500k @ 4.6/1.31/water/ocz 1600 9-9-9-28


***, you have a 2500k also at 4.6 but I need .1v more to be stable. ***?
Why do I always get the power hungry chips!

Is the only voltage you touched the CPU voltage?


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12957638*
> ***, you have a 2500k also at 4.6 but I need .1v more to be stable. ***?
> Why do I always get the power hungry chips!
> 
> Is the only voltage you touched the CPU voltage?


I wouldn't worry about it. He is running water which can affect the voltage required.

I was using the Asus Pro as my first board, and for the brief time it worked I was able to achieve much lower voltage than my current Gigabyte. I would say around .05-.08 more voltage is required. It makes me wonder if the Asus boards are truely giving the voltage they say they are because my temperatures haven't changed from switching boards.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;12957457*
> Anyone make sense of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that 103 bclk will damage the MoBo


No. In fact asus boards were automatically setting themselves to 103mhz with the first several bioses. Overclocking tends to be much easier at 100mhz though. Ussually anyone messing with raising the baseclock can simply just raise the multiplier one.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno;12957761*
> No. In fact asus boards were automatically setting themselves to 103mhz with the first several bioses. Overclocking tends to be much easier at 100mhz though. Usually anyone messing with raising the baseclock can simply just raise the multiplier one.


Thanks buddy








I am thinking of dropping it back down to 100, but mainly to get my RAM back to 1600MHz from 1648MHz


----------



## Cilraaz

Well, I ended up backing my overclock down to 4.6GHz. At 4.7GHz, it was stable for normal usage, but BSOD'd sometime overnight during my Prime run. That was a 1.36v and Prime was pushing temps in the low 70s. So I decided to back it down a notch instead of pushing more voltage.

So now I'm at 46x, 1.330v vCore (or was it 1.335v? I'll verify it then), 1.750v PLL, and VTT back to Auto. It's 2 and a half hours into Prime, so I'm hoping it holds steady.


----------



## Swifty220

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12957638*
> ***, you have a 2500k also at 4.6 but I need .1v more to be stable. ***?
> Why do I always get the power hungry chips!
> 
> Is the only voltage you touched the CPU voltage?


Yup, I set vcore to 1.3 and set my LLC to extreme.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swifty220;12957981*
> Yup, I set vcore to 1.3 and set my LLC to extreme.


I only have the option to turn LLC to enabled on my board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;12957751*
> I wouldn't worry about it. He is running water which can affect the voltage required.


Im on water too


----------



## Swifty220

Lost-boi

I was having problems with mine failing after 4-5 hours of prime, but it wouldn't fail on linx, even after 100 passes. I figured my ram timings were too tight (even though they were running at stock). I loosend mine to 9-9-9-28 and now she is over 9 hours prime stable and 20 passes of linx stable. That is good enough for me.


----------



## phazer11

Hey anyone have any recommendations for my settings I'm currently at 4.7 GHz
I'm using an ASUS P8P67 Pro board B3 Stepping with Bios 1305 or whatever the B3 boards came with.
VCCSA Voltage: 0.92500v
VCCIO Voltage: 1.00000v
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.80625v
Auto PLL Overvoltage: Auto
PCH Voltage: 1.10v
VRM Frequency: 360 or 350
Duty Control: Extreme
Phase Control: Extreme
Digi + VRM Load Line Calibration: Extreme
Digi + VRM Current Capability: 130%
CPU Multi 46/47
CPU BCLK: 102.1/100
CPU voltage: 1.425 in bios 1.44 idle, and 1.448v under load
DDR Voltage: 1.5v
Spread Spectrum: enabled

I had 47x with a BCLK of 100 the other day worked just fine but crapped out on a big adv unit so I switched to higher bclk and lower multi

Temps are 71C max while folding 78-80C max while using Prime 95 I'm using a 3-5 year old tube of Artic Silver 5 it was opened used and left 3/4 full with cap on it and has been sitting on the shelf for a couple years.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swifty220;12958273*
> Lost-boi
> 
> I was having problems with mine failing after 4-5 hours of prime, but it wouldn't fail on linx, even after 100 passes. I figured my ram timings were too tight (even though they were running at stock). I loosend mine to 9-9-9-28 and now she is over 9 hours prime stable and 20 passes of linx stable. That is good enough for me.


Mine stock are 9-9-9-24.
What does my ram timing have to do with my CPU needing higher voltage?


----------



## phazer11

Maybe they were saying it helped keep it stable at a lower voltage?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swifty220;12958273*
> Lost-boi
> 
> I was having problems with mine failing after 4-5 hours of prime, but it wouldn't fail on linx, even after 100 passes. I figured my ram timings were too tight (even though they were running at stock). I loosend mine to 9-9-9-28 and now she is over 9 hours prime stable and 20 passes of linx stable. That is good enough for me.


What were the timings before?


----------



## phazer11

IDK though hopefully it'd be somewhere around like mine is 9-9-9-24-2T


----------



## Swifty220

I am making an inference from the fact that my cpu became stable after loosening the timings. I had tried higher cpu voltages and my cpu would still lose stability after 4-5 hours; I found it odd that it would run that long before failing. I hypothesized that my on-die memory controller was giving out, so I loosened the timings and it stablized the system. I was offering an alternative route to pushing more vcore. You could try loosening your timings, increasing your VICCO, or both.

Previous timings: 8-8-8-24-1T
Current timings: 9-9-9-28-1T


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swifty220;12959784*
> I am making an inference from the fact that my cpu became stable after loosening the timings. I had tried higher cpu voltages and my cpu would still lose stability after 4-5 hours; I found it odd that it would run that long before failing. I hypothesized that my on-die memory controller was giving out, so I loosened the timings and it stablized the system. I was offering an alternative route to pushing more vcore. You could try loosening your timings, increasing your VICCO, or both.


What were your stock timings and what were you running them at before you loosened them?


----------



## Lost-boi

As stated my ram stock is already at 9-9-9-24 1T and I dont think thats the issue. im rock solid now at 4.6 but it took 1.4v to get there. If I back it down even one step I get a BSOD 124 or 101. Not like my temps are that high anywho.

Ive also tried PLL at 1.7 and 1.75 with the same results.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

can I use 24/7 folding for days on end as proof of stability? I don't wanna stop to run prime95


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12957638*
> ***, you have a 2500k also at 4.6 but I need .1v more to be stable. ***?
> Why do I always get the power hungry chips!
> 
> Is the only voltage you touched the CPU voltage?


The overclock & voltage is pretty much 100% up to the chip.
The first 2500k I had in this board needed 1.44 set in bios for 4.8Ghz.
The one I have now only needs 1.32 set for 4.8Ghz in the same board, & has a much higher max overclock. Both were with LLC enabled.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling;12959904*
> can I use 24/7 folding for days on end as proof of stability? I don't wanna stop to run prime95


sorry wouldn't be fair as myself and others have used prime95.

those with the RAM issues, kovan's testing on vccio suggested there wasn't any difference using 1.1 or 1.2 that had any effect on the vcore, however, I would suggest reading this:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/942852-want-lower-sandy-bridge-voltage-please.html

EDIT: Reminder of rules
Quote:


> *Rules*
> 
> 1. 8hours+ but would prefer to see *12 HOURS+* of Blend run.
> 
> *2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your name, CPU-Z 1.57 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!!*
> 
> 3. List your overclock, voltage, cooling and RAM
> 
> 4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+
> 
> Cpu-z 1.57 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?d1pcfd4p5kci2ic
> 
> Realtemp 3.67 link: http://www.mediafire.com/?91blrwtl1lenzal
> 
> Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling;12959904*
> can I use 24/7 folding for days on end as proof of stability? I don't wanna stop to run prime95


Yeah uh I asked that on the last page lol


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12960168*
> Yeah uh I asked that on the last page lol


My bad...Maybe I'll do a p95 run after I hit my 1 mil [email protected] mark, I'm trying to get there before my 2 year ocn membership


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling;12960308*
> My bad...Maybe I'll do a p95 run after I hit my 1 mil [email protected] mark, I'm trying to get there before my 2 year ocn membership










btw good luck on the 1mil mark


----------



## phazer11

I'll hit mine here soon. Currently at ~400k started on march 1 but 300k of that is just since the 15th ^v^
Bigadv should be done in 10 hrs
Anyone have any ideas on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12958443*
> Hey anyone have any recommendations for my settings I'm currently at 4.7 GHz
> I'm using an ASUS P8P67 Pro board B3 Stepping with Bios 1305 or whatever the B3 boards came with.
> VCCSA Voltage: 0.92500v
> VCCIO Voltage: 1.00000v
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.80625v
> Auto PLL Overvoltage: Auto
> PCH Voltage: 1.10v
> VRM Frequency: 360 or 350
> Duty Control: Extreme
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Digi + VRM Load Line Calibration: Extreme
> Digi + VRM Current Capability: 130%
> CPU Multi 46/47
> CPU BCLK: 102.1/100
> CPU voltage: 1.425 in bios 1.44 idle, and 1.448v under load
> DDR Voltage: 1.5v
> Spread Spectrum: enabled
> 
> I had 47x with a BCLK of 100 the other day worked just fine but crapped out on a big adv unit so I switched to higher bclk and lower multi
> 
> Temps are 71C max while folding 78-80C max while using Prime 95 I'm using a 3-5 year old tube of Artic Silver 5 it was opened used and left 3/4 full with cap on it and has been sitting on the shelf for a couple years.


----------



## munaim1

@Phaser11

VCCSA Voltage: *Auto it's advised not to touch that one*
VCCIO Voltage: *Auto for now maybe 1.1v*
CPU PLL Voltage: *1.75v*
Auto PLL Overvoltage: *Enabled*
PCH Voltage: *Auto*
VRM Frequency: *350*
Duty Control: *Extreme*
Phase Control: *Extreme*
Digi + VRM Current Capability: *Auto - 100%*
CPU Multi *47/46 by each core*
CPU BCLK: *100*
CPU voltage: *1.45v Manual*
DDR Voltage: *Rated stock volts*
Spread Spectrum: *Disabled*
LLC: *High or Ultra High (check which one works better for vdroop)*

Test those with an hour of blend each time and reduce or up vcore when bsod.









EDIT: you might wanna get some new thermal paste







could help with temps


----------



## Lost-boi

Nearing on 17 hours stable...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Nearing on 17 hours stable...










Added







Awesome overclock!!!


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Added







Awesome overclock!!!


Too bad it needs gobs more voltage than most. Oh well as you can see temps only got to 61 on the hottest cores with almost 17 hours and a room at about 75-80f


----------



## phazer11

My room is probably sitting around 68 Farenheit ATM the thermostat says 73 but I'm diverting the entire upstairs ac unit to my computer room atm.
Lost boi I like your desktop where'd you get it?


----------



## Cilraaz

Here I am at 12.5 hours. Final settings are 46x, 1.33v vCore, 1.75v PLL. I can probably go a bit lower on vCore, but this is at least a known good overclock.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12964372*
> My room is probably sitting around 68 Farenheit ATM the thermostat says 73 but I'm diverting the entire upstairs ac unit to my computer room atm.
> Lost boi I like your desktop where'd you get it?


Whoa thats freezing!
And I got it from Wallbase.net a while back


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cilraaz;12964839*
> Here I am at 12.5 hours. Final settings are 46x, 1.33v vCore, 1.75v PLL. I can probably go a bit lower on vCore, but this is at least a known good overclock.


added







volts are looking amazing!!!!


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12964906*
> Whoa thats freezing!
> And I got it from Wallbase.net a while back


Know what the name/number is? I can't find it lol


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy

I'm about 99% tempted to take my current 4.8GHz stable rig and go for something crazy, or at least see how far she can go. The only thing I'm wondering about is... What about all these posts over the net saying anything above 1.38Vcore will kill the cpu? Are you guys insane and just don't care?







Hahah, I'm now at 1.40 (1.37 under load) and this is the only thing making me unsure about going further.

Anyone?


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12966873*
> Know what the name/number is? I can't find it lol


Havent a clue really, I just found it


----------



## phazer11

No I'm saying what is the filename under wallpapers


----------



## compudaze

I would like to recommended a change to rule # 1.
Quote:


> 1. 8hours+ but would prefer to see 12 HOURS+ of Blend run.


What do you think about simply saying 12 HOURS+ of Blend run instead? This wouldn't effect any of the current members and it's a greater test of stability.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfiwhiteguy;12967141*
> I'm about 99% tempted to take my current 4.8GHz stable rig and go for something crazy, or at least see how far she can go. The only thing I'm wondering about is... What about all these posts over the net saying anything above 1.38Vcore will kill the cpu? Are you guys insane and just don't care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah, I'm now at 1.40 (1.37 under load) and this is the only thing making me unsure about going further.
> 
> Anyone?


*Read op, please take the time to read all of it, you will find the info on there and:*
'This thread will soley be for stability testing the sandybridge chip so no other discussions please, especially the hot topic, max safe voltage for sb'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12967667*
> I would like to recommended a change to rule # 1.
> 
> What do you think about simply saying 12 HOURS+ of Blend run instead? This wouldn't effect any of the current members and it's a greater test of stability.


I was thinking the same but as you can see not a lot are participating in this thats why I kept it at a minimum of 8hours. We'll see any a couple of days.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12967763*
> I was thinking the same but as you can see not a lot are participating in this thats why I kept it at a minimum of 8hours. We'll see any a couple of days.


But that's exactly why you should do it. Makes it more elite. =)

As you can see, I don't carry any badges in my sig even though I'm listed in many clubs. This might be the one I actually put down there =)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12967883*
> But that's exactly why you should do it. Makes it more elite. =)
> 
> As you can see, I don't carry any badges in my sig even though I'm listed in many clubs. This might be the one I actually put down there =)


Stable = Elite







I get ya









but lets try and get a couple more members then I'll change it to 12hours.









I guess its actually quite difficult getting it stable on these chips. I got just over hour with 1.43 vcore (could have actually gone lower) but had to jump to 1.472 to make it 12hours. I dont think people have come to realising that yet, only time will tell.


----------



## compudaze

Wanted to share my progress on getting to 5GHz stable. Currently one hour into a 5GHz stability test and logging it with AIDA64.

Voltage set to 1.445 in BIOS with LLC set to ultra high. I first ran for 2h at 1.455v then bumped it to 0.01v and started again. Going to let it run overnight to see what happens. If by some miracle it passes, I'll lower voltage by 0.01v and start again. Still wonder if I should have shot for 5.1GHz or more instead, but 5GHz should satisfy my ego.

Min voltage: 1.432
Max voltage: 1.448
Avg voltage: 1.438
Min temps: 67-76-79-75
Max temps: 73-85-85-81
Avg temps: 71-82-82-79
Avg watts: 115.3 (I think min and max are skewed)


----------



## munaim1

@ Compudaze

I do recommend keeping the temps below 80c, I personally like mine below 70. You should consider investing in a custom loop or a raza kit in order to get 5ghz+ and good temps but anyways good luck and keep us posted









Rules revised, now require minimum of 12hours







Welcome to the 'ELITE' club








Quote:


> *Rules*
> 
> 1. *12 HOURS+* of Blend run.
> 
> *2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your name, CPU-Z 1.57 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!!*
> 
> 3. List your overclock, voltage, cooling and RAM
> 
> 4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+
> 
> Cpu-z 1.57 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?d1pcfd4p5kci2ic
> 
> Realtemp 3.67 link: http://www.mediafire.com/?91blrwtl1lenzal
> 
> Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1


GOOD LUUCK


----------



## phazer11

I'm getting BSOD's running Prime 95 Blend when I wasn't before >v<
Mostly it's the 0x00000101 error code BSOD


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12969006*
> @ Compudaze
> 
> I do recommend keeping the temps below 80c, I personally like mine below 70. You should consider investing in a custom loop or a raza kit in order to get 5ghz+ and good temps but anyways good luck and keep us posted


Yeah, I almost regret buying the H70/600T. But I fell in love with the corsair cases and didn't want to shell out the money for a 700D/800D. I got the H70 at a hefty discount. I could probably sell it for more than I paid for it and shove a 240 rad up top.


----------



## phazer11

Anyone?
BSOD errorcode 0x00000101


----------



## badatgames18

what the heck!! that version of cpuz is still giving me the wrong vcore


----------



## phazer11

How do you know that?


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


How do you know that?


because i know what i set my vcore to in my bios? lol... it's giving me my qpi voltage instead of my vcore


----------



## phazer11

Odd, there is vdrop and vdroop to consider though, idk why it would be giving you your qpi volts instead... or how.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Odd, there is vdrop and vdroop to consider though, idk why it would be giving you your qpi volts instead... or how.


On some boards CPU-Z (even 1.57) still reports VCCIO voltage instead of CPU voltage. When the B3 boards came out, it seems the problem started again. It was happening to my old gigabyte board on 1.56-1.56.3 but 1.57 fixed it. 1.57 has worked for my current asus board, but other people are stilling having this issue. I would imagine that the next version of cpu-z will resolve it.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Anyone?
BSOD errorcode 0x00000101


she's begging for more voltage!


----------



## phazer11

Hmm I'll try pumping 1.53v into her to see if she'll boot at 5 GHz. I tried 1.51v last night.
I used the ASUS AI Suite TurboV Overclocker and it got me to 4770 with a 45x multi and 106 BCLK. So I modified that to 45x multi, 104.6 BCLK , 1.47v in Bios (1.49 under load after LLC and everything else)


----------



## ehpexs

I'm running prime on my system right now (have about 9 hours to go, just working out the kinks on my slightly lower 4.4 overclock. However I just can't seem to get under 1.20 volts with my prime test (I usually only get 1.216 volts.) My offset is -0.075 (anything higher was unstable after about 9 hours of prime)


----------



## 3xVicious

Hey guys, this is my first post and coincidentally enough, my first time overclocking. I have a few questions if you guys could answer them...

First and foremost, this is a gaming PC, I won't be doing Folding or anything like that on here, but I will be running games at max settings as much as possible. Do I need to run Prime95 for 8+ Hours in order to comfortably keep my current overclock? or would an hour be fine? And what does everyone mean by 24/7? I only keep my computer on 12 hours a day at most, and the cores downclock when idle, so once again, whats an easier, and faster way to measure stability then running Prime95 for hours on end?

Now for my second question... I followed the newbie guide for Sandy Bridge over at clunks, and when I decided to see if I can manage 4.8 GHz, I didn't change any other settings besides CPU Voltage. Even when he suggested changing the VCCSA and VCCIO to 0.9 and 1.0 respectively. I left these on Auto because many other people said not to change them as it could be dangerous. Did I do the right thing? What kind of effect would changing them have?

Last question is temps... I'm about to run Prime95 while overclocked to 4.8 GHz at v1.36 (v1.355 gave me 0x101 BSOD 50 minutes in), and according to real temp I hit 84c as Max on the v.1.355, though looking at it now, it seems I mainly hovered between 79 - 81c on Core 2 with occasional drops to 75c. How safe is this? I imagine temps on the v1.36 would stay the same. I want to be able to run this processor for years to come, and I'm terrified of damaging it, should I clock down to 4.7 GHz? Would I ever really see these temps in gaming? Another thing I'm concerned about is that while we're going to have the obvious air conditioning, I live in Arizona, where it reaches 49c in the summer, should I be concerned? As we speak its a little hotter than 27c in the house.

My Computer is brand new, I just assembled it 3 days ago, with a ASUS Maximus IV, i7-2600K, 16GB of Ram OC'd to v1.5 and 2 GTX 580 SCs in SLI.

This is being cooled inside a Raven RV02-E with 3 180mm 1200 RPM Intake Fans, 1 120mm 1200 RPM Exhaust Fan, and a Hyper 212+ with Push/Pull 2x 2000 RPM Fans settled on Arctic MX-4 Thermal Compound.

I'd appreciate any answers to my questions.


----------



## Lost-boi

Anyone know about batch numbers?
I have: L041B721 batch. Anyone know if I just got a poor batch and thats why I need more vcore?


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xVicious*


Hey guys, this is my first post and coincidentally enough, my first time overclocking. I have a few questions if you guys could answer them...

First and foremost, this is a gaming PC, I won't be doing Folding or anything like that on here, but I will be running games at max settings as much as possible. Do I need to run Prime95 for 8+ Hours in order to comfortably keep my current overclock? or would an hour be fine? And what does everyone mean by 24/7? I only keep my computer on 12 hours a day at most, and the cores downclock when idle, so once again, whats an easier, and faster way to measure stability then running Prime95 for hours on end?

Now for my second question... I followed the newbie guide for Sandy Bridge over at clunks, and when I decided to see if I can manage 4.8 GHz, I didn't change any other settings besides CPU Voltage. Even when he suggested changing the VCCSA and VCCIO to 0.9 and 1.0 respectively. I left these on Auto because many other people said not to change them as it could be dangerous. Did I do the right thing? What kind of effect would changing them have?

Last question is temps... I'm about to run Prime95 while overclocked to 4.8 GHz at v1.36 (v1.355 gave me 0x101 BSOD 50 minutes in), and according to real temp I hit 84c as Max on the v.1.355, though looking at it now, it seems I mainly hovered between 79 - 81c on Core 2 with occasional drops to 75c. How safe is this? I imagine temps on the v1.36 would stay the same. I want to be able to run this processor for years to come, and I'm terrified of damaging it, should I clock down to 4.7 GHz? Would I ever really see these temps in gaming? Another thing I'm concerned about is that while we're going to have the obvious air conditioning, I live in Arizona, where it reaches 49c in the summer, should I be concerned? As we speak its a little hotter than 27c in the house.

My Computer is brand new, I just assembled it 3 days ago, with a ASUS Maximus IV, i7-2600K, 16GB of Ram OC'd to v1.5 and 2 GTX 580 SCs in SLI.

This is being cooled inside a Raven RV02-E with 3 180mm 1200 RPM Intake Fans, 1 120mm 1200 RPM Exhaust Fan, and a Hyper 212+ with Push/Pull 2x 2000 RPM Fans settled on Arctic MX-4 Thermal Compound.

I'd appreciate any answers to my questions.


Welcome! I'll get to those questions in a bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Anyone know about batch numbers?
I have: L041B721 batch. Anyone know if I just got a poor batch and thats why I need more vcore?


Um idk my batch number is L041B527

Also I opened my own thread up for some more help with my OC it's in the Intel CPU Subforum.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post12972550


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xVicious*


First and foremost, this is a gaming PC, I won't be doing Folding or anything like that on here, but I will be running games at max settings as much as possible. Do I need to run Prime95 for 8+ Hours in order to comfortably keep my current overclock? or would an hour be fine? And what does everyone mean by 24/7? I only keep my computer on 12 hours a day at most, and the cores downclock when idle, so once again, whats an easier, and faster way to measure stability then running Prime95 for hours on end?

Now for my second question... I followed the newbie guide for Sandy Bridge over at clunks, and when I decided to see if I can manage 4.8 GHz, I didn't change any other settings besides CPU Voltage. Even when he suggested changing the VCCSA and VCCIO to 0.9 and 1.0 respectively. I left these on Auto because many other people said not to change them as it could be dangerous. Did I do the right thing? What kind of effect would changing them have?

Last question is temps... I'm about to run Prime95 while overclocked to 4.8 GHz at v1.36 (v1.355 gave me 0x101 BSOD 50 minutes in), and according to real temp I hit 84c as Max on the v.1.355, though looking at it now, it seems I mainly hovered between 79 - 81c on Core 2 with occasional drops to 75c. How safe is this? I imagine temps on the v1.36 would stay the same. I want to be able to run this processor for years to come, and I'm terrified of damaging it, should I clock down to 4.7 GHz?

Would I ever really see these temps in gaming? Another thing I'm concerned about is that while we're going to have the obvious air conditioning, I live in Arizona, where it reaches 49c in the summer, should I be concerned? As we speak its a little hotter than 27c in the house.

My Computer is brand new, I just assembled it 3 days ago, with a ASUS Maximus IV, i7-2600K, 16GB of Ram OC'd to v1.5 and 2 GTX 580 SCs in SLI.

This is being cooled inside a Raven RV02-E with 3 180mm 1200 RPM Intake Fans, 1 120mm 1200 RPM Exhaust Fan, and a Hyper 212+ with Push/Pull 2x 2000 RPM Fans settled on Arctic MX-4 Thermal Compound.

I'd appreciate any answers to my questions.


To answer your first question, unfortunatly there is no easier or faster way of determining stability, its a working progress. Some may say that IBT or LinX is faster and better some may say prime95 is better. It is upto you which one you use, some even use both. I personally do IBT with 20runs and run 12hours of blend to ensure full stability. 24/7 is referred to the pc as being rock solid stable. The logic behind stability testing hours on end is so that when using the pc from 1 hour to 10 hours or even 5 days you maintain the stablity of your pc in full working order without any bsods wchi is always nice







but always remember that there is no guarentee's when it comes to overclocking as your cpu is unique from others (VID range)

Many guides have given information regarding vccio and vccsa, it is only advised on what to change ad what not to change. There systems again are different to yours. For example I may have exactly the same setup as yours however changing vccio and vccso could well as be different for both. It may work better for your's than mine. I have left vccsa on auto and changed vccio to 1.1v.

Hopefully this should help answer the last question. No one currently know's what the safe temps are for these chips, everyone seems to say that it throttles at 95 or 92c and that keeping the temps below 85c is good. I personally find that a bit too much for my liking. As temps and vcore contribute to the degrading of cpu's, I would personally keep the temps below 75c as a max. Overclocking is something that cannot be seen as a guarentee, so it would not be fair to say that your chip will survive 1 year or 10. As these chips have not been around long enough, even at this point the information about these chips are a bit 'shady'.

I dont think you get these temps while your gaming, however, there are some games that are more cpu dependant than others. I would maybe tone down your overclock until you reach 75c or invest in better cooling.

Hope that helps answer your questions


----------



## 3xVicious

Thanks for the response Munaim! Seeing as how I once again came across a 0x101 BSOD on 4.8GHz at v1.36 I decided to stop and downclock to 4.7GHz at v1.34, since I was already hitting 85c at v1.36 and I didn't want to push it. Hopefully I'll be able to run Prime for a full hour or two at v1.34 before deeming it good enough. Even now at v1.34 it seems I hit 80c, but I don't mind that too much.

After looking at some more guides I decided to keep everything AUTO except for Voltage, DDR, Turbo Frequence. I did set my VRM Frequency to 350 though as suggested on another thread by an ASUS Tech. Hopefully this'll work out until I scrounge up so more money and try my hand at Watercooling.


----------



## phazer11

I don't suppose you'd accept a 4 and a half hour Prime 95 Blend Test for now munaim1? I need to stop the test to further refine things.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12973697*
> I don't suppose you'd accept a 4 and a half hour Prime 95 Blend Test for now munaim1? I need to stop the test to further refine things.


Sorry won't be fair on everyone else, but you can use your ss and post it here as a reference to yourself and it should help when your tweaking.

Check your other thread, I will help you reach 24/7 stable


----------



## phazer11

I figured and I will posting there now.


----------



## 3xVicious

So I had the processor running at 4.7 GHz at v1.34 for a whole hour on Prime95... But the processor hit 85c, and AI Suite 2 actually gave me a warning... I didn't like that one bit, so I downclocked once again.

I'm going to give 4.6 GHz at v1.27 a try. So far I have my max temp at 72c, but it normally hovers around 68c, which I like a heck of a lot better then hovering around 80c for only another 100 MHz. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Am I right in thinking that, if you OC manually. You have the same V-Core volts at idle as you do at full load?


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;12974180*
> I'm going to give 4.6 GHz at v1.27 a try. So far I have my max temp at 72c, but it normally hovers around 68c, which I like a heck of a lot better then hovering around 80c for only another 100 MHz. We'll see how it goes.


Haha good lord. 1.27v for 4.6! I need 1.4v for my 4.6!
Sucks because temps are not an issue for me.


----------



## 3xVicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12974530*
> Haha good lord. 1.27v for 4.6! I need 1.4v for my 4.6!
> Sucks because temps are not an issue for me.


Heh, It didn't work, I actually had a worker stop instead of a BSOD error at around 15 mins. So I'm trying v1.28 now. I was actually running 4.5 at v1.25 for a solid hour before trying to jump for 4.8. Also, I was running 4.7 at v1.34 for an hour, but had to stop because my temps were bugging me. So I have a pretty good chance.

As far as running 4.6 GHz at v1.28, its been going for 15 minutes so far with max temp being 74c. If I can run it for 2 hours with a max at 75c, I'll be happy. I may even try for 8 hours, but seeing as I have to go out it might be better to wait.

Just as I'm typing this, it spiked to 76c before dropping... I'll still take it though!


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12968585*
> Wanted to share my progress on getting to 5GHz stable. Currently one hour into a 5GHz stability test and logging it with AIDA64.
> 
> Voltage set to 1.445 in BIOS with LLC set to ultra high. I first ran for 2h at 1.455v then bumped it to 0.01v and started again. Going to let it run overnight to see what happens. If by some miracle it passes, I'll lower voltage by 0.01v and start again. Still wonder if I should have shot for 5.1GHz or more instead, but 5GHz should satisfy my ego.
> 
> Min voltage: 1.432
> Max voltage: 1.448
> Avg voltage: 1.438
> Min temps: 67-76-79-75
> Max temps: 73-85-85-81
> Avg temps: 71-82-82-79
> Avg watts: 115.3 (I think min and max are skewed)


It failed after 2-3 hours. I was up to 1.465v maxing at 95c and avg around 86-88c. W/o better cooling it's not happening.

Instead I'm going for lowest voltage for 4.7ghz to see how much cooler it is than 4.8ghz.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;12974667*
> As far as running 4.6 GHz at v1.28, its been going for 15 minutes so far with max temp being 74c. If I can run it for 2 hours with a max at 75c, I'll be happy. I may even try for 8 hours, but seeing as I have to go out it might be better to wait.


What are you using for cooling?
Id love to see my load temps with 1.28v! even at 1.4v im only hitting 61c after 17hours of P95.


----------



## canna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12974530*
> Haha good lord. 1.27v for 4.6! I need 1.4v for my 4.6!
> Sucks because temps are not an issue for me.


You and me both. My 2500K @ 4.0GHz is stable at 1.20v, but requires 1.24v to do 4.1GHz. Think I got a "bum" chip. I was hoping to get 4.2-4.4 on 1.25


----------



## phazer11

Well think of it this way if anything "happens" to it then you can RMA it if you can use something else while you wait.


----------



## Iching

I find Prime95 blend test to be the best tool for testing stability. I tried 4600/4700/4800 but I have to up my volts up to 1.4. I think I am going to stay with 4500MHz. I am using offset mode but then again there might be some stability issues at idle.

On the side note, I must say those SB chips are miserable overclockers. My Q95550 easily overclocks to 4GHz, that is a 1.2GHz gain. SB, on the other hand overclockes by a miserable 800Mhz which I find quite pathetic. I am using Turbo Mode 3700MHz as a default for these chips.

Prime95 lowest vcore/Prime 95 highest vcore/Idle vcore in Windows


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12977412*
> I find Prime95 blend test to be the best tool for testing stability. I tried 4600/4700/4800 but I have to up my volts up to 1.4. I think I am going to stay with 4500MHz. I am using offset mode but then again there might be some stability issues at idle.
> 
> On the side note, I must say those SB chips are miserable overclockers. My Q95550 easily overclocks to 4GHz, that is a 1.2GHz gain. SB, on the other hand overclockes by a miserable 800Mhz which I find quite pathetic. I am using Turbo Mode 3700MHz as a default for these chips.
> 
> Prime95 lowest vcore/Prime 95 highest vcore/Idle vcore in Windows


That's an unfair comparison. The turbo clock of 3.7ghz is for when only 1 core is under load. The turbo clock is only 3.4ghz when 4 cores are under load. This example is for the 2500k.

If you're pushing 4.5ghz on all 4 cores under load, that's a 1.1ghz overclock to me.

I'm sorry if you have a bad chip, but you shouldn't say SB in general is a miserable overclocker. I can pass prime blend 12h at 4.8ghz at 1.34v on my old 2500k and 1.37v on my new 2600k, making it a 1.4ghz overclock (for the 25000k). I can even 3D bench at 5.4ghz and 2d bench at 5.6ghz.

Miserable overclocker? I think not.

EDIT: After writing that, I actually looked at your screen shots. You're pushing 1.30-1.31v under load for 4.5ghz. That's not too bad at all. The voltages I was talking about were under load as well. This and considering your current temps it looks to me like you have plenty of headroom for higher overclocks (~4.8ghz+).


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12977466*
> unfair comparison. turbo clock of 3.7ghz is for when only 1 core is under load. when 4 cores are under load, the turbo speed is 3.4ghz. those are for the 2500k.
> 
> If you're pushing 4.5ghz on all 4 cores under load, that's a 1.1ghz overclock.
> 
> I'm sorry you have a bad chip, but you shouldn't say SB in general is a miserable overclocker. I can pass prime blend 12h at 4.8ghz no problems, making it a 1.4ghz overclock. this was even on my old 2500k. same goes for my new 2600k. i can even bench 3d at 5.4ghz and bench 2d at 5.6ghz. miserable overclocker? I think not.


Hmmm I did not know about one core vs 4 core. +rep I do not think I have a bad chip but still I can exchange at MC.


----------



## 3xVicious

Alright guys, so far I've been running Prime95 on Blend for 5 Hours! I think I found my sweet spot at 4.6 GHz on 1.29v. No stability problems yet, and I went a bit overboard and trying to mimic summer time ambient temps if my A/C ever breaks down for my room; so I turned on my Plasma TV and left my overheating 72 c Laptop on near my PC (which is what I'm typing on).

In 5 hours, I've hit a max temp of 80c, and I usually hover between 75 c - 78 c. Does this sound stable so far? I plan to run it for another 5 hours or so, maybe even 12 just to stay safe, I may even post my screenshots.

However, I haven't calibrated my Real Temp so it only shows how long I've been running it with Prime95 in the background, not the load it's been under.

Honestly, its a shame I don't have watercooling, from what I see 4.6 GHz at only 1.29v is pretty good... I think I got lucky with my processor and could have probably reached 5.2 GHz easily.

By the way, any suggestions on lowering Temps besides buying a new Cooler/Case? *Is 80 c safe for a Prime95 Blend run?* I kind of put all my breads in one basket when I built this case, so I'd like the CPU to last for around 3 - 5 years.


----------



## phazer11

That's not too bad that's with Hyperthreading and Air Cooling I assume?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12977483*
> Hmmm I did not know about one core vs 4 core. +rep I do not think I have a bad chip but still I can exchange at MC.


Check out the edit I made in that post before you think about exchanging it.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;12977484*
> Alright guys, so far I've been running Prime95 on Blend for 5 Hours! I think I found my sweet spot at 4.6 GHz on 1.29v. No stability problems yet, and I went a bit overboard and trying to mimic summer time ambient temps if my A/C ever breaks down for my room; so I turned on my Plasma TV and left my overheating 72 c Laptop on near my PC (which is what I'm typing on).
> 
> In 5 hours, I've hit a max temp of 80c, and I usually hover between 75 c - 78 c. Does this sound stable so far? I plan to run it for another 5 hours or so, maybe even 12 just to stay safe, I may even post my screenshots.
> 
> However, I haven't calibrated my Real Temp so it only shows how long I've been running it with Prime95 in the background, not the load it's been under.
> 
> Honestly, its a shame I don't have watercooling, from what I see 4.6 GHz at only 1.29v is pretty good... I think I got lucky with my processor and could have probably reached 5.2 GHz easily.
> 
> By the way, any suggestions on lowering Temps besides buying a new Cooler/Case? *Is 80 c safe for a Prime95 Blend run?* I kind of put all my breads in one basket when I built this case, so I'd like the CPU to last for around 3 - 5 years.


No one really knows max safe temps. I would say if you want to keep it a while then keep temps south of 70-75C. Considering prime heats up the CPU more than anything else, 80C in prime may be OK.

Try this, after you are done with your prime run and get your screenshot, reset the temps in realtemp and leave it running. Do whatever you normally do for the day; play games, encode, fold, etc... whatever. Then take a look at what max temp on the hottest core is for the day. it should be 70-75C (maybe lower) if your max prime temp was ~80C.


----------



## 3xVicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12977537*
> That's not too bad that's with Hyperthreading and Air Cooling I assume?


Yep, HT is on, and Air Cooling is meh. I idle around 35 c. The only thing I can't personally think of to cool down my CPU is to reapply the Heatsink using a line method.

I installed the Hyper 212+ by using the spread method on the heatsink alone. It essentially covered all 4 heatpipes with a very thin coating. I'm getting mixed comments about this... Some say Spreading is good, others say that its not on Heatpipe Heatsinks like Hyper 212+, that I should have just filled in the gaps along with a pea size dot and let the pressure do the rest.

Would it be worth it to remount my Heatsink? or would I not see any differences?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;12977612*
> Yep, HT is on, and Air Cooling is meh. I idle around 35 c. The only thing I can't personally think of to cool down my CPU is to reapply the Heatsink using a line method.
> 
> I installed the Hyper 212+ by using the spread method on the heatsink alone. It essentially covered all 4 heatpipes with a very thin coating. I'm getting mixed comments about this... Some say Spreading is good, others say that its not on Heatpipe Heatsinks like Hyper 212+, that I should have just filled in the gaps along with a pea size dot and let the pressure do the rest.
> 
> Would it be worth it to remount my Heatsink? or would I not see any differences?


I used the pea size method and had great results with my Hyper 212+. My pea might have been on the larger side though.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12977578*
> Check out the edit I made in that post before you think about exchanging it.


Hihi, thanks! Thank you for schooling me on one vs four cores.







It seems I am still stuck with my Q9500. I can push 2500k to 4800 @ 1.3800 manual vcore Prime95 stable but I keep bsoding with offset and then I have to reset my BIOS. but I think it is a bit too high. As I said, I am not using manual voltage.

My batch is L04B354. I think it above average but nothing special.


----------



## compudaze

On my previous 25H prime blend run at 4.8GHz (1.37v) my highest temps were 67-76-78-74.

I've currently been running prime blend for 4h30m now at 4.7ghz.

Max temps: 62-69-70-69
Avg temps: 58-66-66-66
Max voltage: 1.344v
Avg voltage: 1.329v
Min voltage: 1.320v

This is with LLC set to ultra high, BIOS voltage set to 1.335v & pll overvoltage enabled. If this makes it 12h, I want to see if disabling pll overvoltage makes any difference in stability and/or temps.

Thats a pretty substantial temp drop (8C) for only sacrificing 100mhz. Really wanting a true water cooling solution now =)


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12977656*
> Hihi, thanks! Thank you for schooling me on one vs four cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems I am still stuck with my Q9500. I can push 2500k to 4800 @ 1.3800 manual vcore Prime95 stable but I keep bsoding with offset and then I have to reset my BIOS. but I think it is a bit too high. As I said, I am not using manual voltage.
> 
> My batch is L04B354. I think it above average but nothing special.


I had problems with offset voltage too and just switched to using manual. There was only a ~5w idle difference if that. I still speed step down to 1.6ghz for idling.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12977728*
> I had problems with offset voltage too and just switched to using manual. There was only a ~5w idle difference if that. I still speed step down to 1.6ghz for idling.


I may actually try manual. Do you think it would ba safe to use 1.38/1.40 voltage?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12978139*
> I may actually try manual. Do you think it would ba safe to use 1.38/1.40 voltage?


I ran 4.8ghz 1.37v at load with temps maxing at 78C. I would say keep prime temps <80C. Only way you'll know it's safe is if your CPU still works and hasn't degraded after 3 years or so. Lower temps are always better, just depends on much you're willing to risk.


----------



## phazer11

So i tried out those settings munaim1 and so far so good. It's running a bit hot I set it to 1.455v running for 3 hours now max temp 81.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12979157*
> So i tried out those settings munaim1 and so far so good. It's running a bit hot I set it to 1.455v running for 3 hours now max temp 81.


nice glad to hear it's working well, however I do stress that getting a cpu stable 12hours running prime can be a daunting experience so make sure you relax and take it easy







personally I believe that your cooling is not really sufficient enough to run those temps as a 24/7 overclock. I would recommend lowering your overclock, what multi are you running with 1.455? maybe take down a notch or invest in better cooling.


----------



## ehpexs

Here's hoping that when I wake in the morning my pc won't have a Blue Screen like it did this past morning. I've been running prime on my rig for about 24 hours, restarted to BSODs, Bios Updates and to apply new thermal paste. Right now I'm at an Offset of -0.070 with pretty much anything on auto. Any tips to make this thing more energy efficient/ stable?


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12979245*
> nice glad to hear it's working well, however I do stress that getting a cpu stable 12hours running prime can be a daunting experience so make sure you relax and take it easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personally I believe that your cooling is not really sufficient enough to run those temps as a 24/7 overclock. I would recommend lowering your overclock, what multi are you running with 1.455? maybe take down a notch or invest in better cooling.


Oh screw that Nah I'd use my 4.7 GHZ profile at 1.425v for everything it only fails when I'm using Prime 95 it's Folding Stable. I'm using the 47 per core as recommended by you and phaseshift in my thread which is where I think we should talk about this mind posting there so I don't double post again please? The other reasons the temps were higher was my friend and I couldn't take the cold air anymore so we turned ac off >v<. Also with EPU on auto and vcore at 1.435-1.445 v my temps were like 59-63C instead of in the upper 70's. My folding stable profile maxes out at ~71C while folding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;12979307*
> Here's hoping that when I wake in the morning my pc won't have a Blue Screen like it did this past morning. I've been running prime on my rig for about 24 hours, restarted to BSODs, Bios Updates and to apply new thermal paste. Right now I'm at an Offset of -0.070 with pretty much anything on auto. Any tips to make this thing more energy efficient/ stable?


Amen to that I hope so too on yours and mine.


----------



## Twister773

Running prime 95 for 3 hours so far, temps steady at 65c 1.440v 4.8ghz...is that good? I tried to get it to 5ghz but im a beginner overclocker and it would crash after 2 seconds of prime 95


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twister773;12979706*
> Running prime 95 for 3 hours so far, temps steady at 65c 1.440v 4.8ghz...is that good? I tried to get it to 5ghz but im a beginner overclocker and it would crash after 2 seconds of prime 95


Sounds like you need to sort out your voltages.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12977466*
> *That's an unfair comparison. The turbo clock of 3.7ghz is for when only 1 core is under load. The turbo clock is only 3.4ghz when 4 cores are under load. This example is for the 2500k.*
> If you're pushing 4.5ghz on all 4 cores under load, that's a 1.1ghz overclock to me.
> 
> I'm sorry if you have a bad chip, but you shouldn't say SB in general is a miserable overclocker. I can pass prime blend 12h at 4.8ghz at 1.34v on my old 2500k and 1.37v on my new 2600k, making it a 1.4ghz overclock (for the 25000k). I can even 3D bench at 5.4ghz and 2d bench at 5.6ghz.
> 
> Miserable overclocker? I think not.
> 
> EDIT: After writing that, I actually looked at your screen shots. You're pushing 1.30-1.31v under load for 4.5ghz. That's not too bad at all. The voltages I was talking about were under load as well. This and considering your current temps it looks to me like you have plenty of headroom for higher overclocks (~4.8ghz+).


I've seen that too








Bottom of page!

But I auto overclock with my ASUS, and I'm certain that it overclocks all my cores!









Here's a snap of my phone monitoring core frequency!


----------



## Twister773

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;12979849*
> Sounds like you need to sort out your voltages.


Could you elaborate a little maybe? I tried going by the guide on here but didnt get me very far...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twister773;12979863*
> Could you elaborate a little maybe? I tried going by the guide on here but didnt get me very far...


what guide?

EDIT: Forgot about the 2 guides on the op. Was it it sins guide or the one from cluck?


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twister773;12979863*
> Could you elaborate a little maybe? I tried going by the guide on here but didnt get me very far...


If you're getting decent temps but your crashing at 5GHz, you cpu needs more volts. Sort it out to the point where she runs.


----------



## Twister773

but there comes a point were you dont want to put that much volts to it?...at 4.85 it would crash in prime 95 at 5ghz...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;12979892*
> If you're getting decent temps but your crashing at 5GHz, you cpu needs more volts. Sort it out to the point where she runs.


is that 5.3ghz stable with 1.48v?







, thats awesome if it is, would love to see a prime blend on that


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


is that 5.3ghz stable with 1.48v?







, thats awesome if it is, would love to see a prime blend on that










It was stable, the problem was that my cooler sucks. I ran that in a run with a window open in the dead of winter with all the panels off and I was still hitting 90C in Prime after a few minutes D:.

Realistically day to day I'd rather have a quiet, stable and cool system with a processor that won't fry (from too much voltage,) which is why I didn't go for water cooling, because knowing me I'd run 5.0+ GHz 24/7.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;12979851*
> I've seen that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom of page!
> 
> But I auto overclock with my ASUS, and I'm certain that it overclocks all my cores!


I was just referring to how turbo mode works when operating on a stock configuration.


----------



## phazer11

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1747427


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12977714*
> On my previous 25H prime blend run at 4.8GHz (1.37v) my highest temps were 67-76-78-74.
> 
> I've currently been running prime blend for 4h30m now at 4.7ghz.
> 
> Max temps: 62-69-70-69
> Avg temps: 58-66-66-66
> Max voltage: 1.344v
> Avg voltage: 1.329v
> Min voltage: 1.320v
> 
> This is with LLC set to ultra high, BIOS voltage set to 1.335v & pll overvoltage enabled. If this makes it 12h, I want to see if disabling pll overvoltage makes any difference in stability and/or temps.
> 
> Thats a pretty substantial temp drop (8C) for only sacrificing 100mhz. Really wanting a true water cooling solution now =)


I made it 12H overnight but I had to bump the voltage slightly. Ended up using 1.345V in bios w/LLC on ultra high & PLL overvoltage enabled.

Max temps: 64-73-75-71
Avg temps: 60-68-69-67
Max voltage: 1.360v
Avg voltage: 1.339v
Min voltage: 1.328v

Overall pretty happy with avg temps < 70C on that run. I'm going to see if PLL overvoltage disabled makes any difference. However, I doubt it will change anything at all at 47x.


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12982319*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1747427


Congrats, I got a BSOD again sometime during the night so I just started what must be my 5th or 6th attempt.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;12984286*
> Congrats, I got a BSOD again sometime during the night so I just started what must be my 5th or 6th attempt.


Thanks what were you trying to OC it to?


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12984810*
> Thanks what were you trying to OC it to?


It's only at 4.4Ghz (I'm now on a -0.065 offset) at about 1.216-1.224 volts.


----------



## 3xVicious

Alright guys, I made it! Technically I did 20 Hours, a 12 Hour Prime95 Blend Test and another 8 Hour Test after I made adjustments to the Thermal Compound on my Heatsink. Reapplying the Arctic Cooling MX-4 with a Line Method instead of the Spread Method brought my Temps down around 2 - 3 c.

I'll post my screenshots now, I hope you'll use the Temps of my 8 Hour one instead, but either way I'm pretty proud of my first overclock. I wish I had better cooling I could probably hit 5 Ghz easily with this CPU.


----------



## blazarcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12772076*
> 
> The thing that amazed me was the temps that I been getting. My ambient temps are 20/21c, my load temps never exceeded 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the custom kit and mod that I did really paid off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have a look at other sandybridge threads and I think I got myself a really good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think, anything I should do differently or any volts that I shouldn't be changing or are the volts too high?
> 
> Thanks


Man you got some great temps, i dunno why but my Core i7 2600k @ 5GHz with 1.44 Vcore runs really hot when I open up Prime95. I hit about 78 and the rest are 73-75 range. When I play games I don't get above 50C, what are your temps when playing games?
I can't see why I am getting such high temps while your getting under 70's. Keep in mind my W/C setup is similar to yours.

XSPC Rasa CPU Block
XSPC RX360 Radiator
XSPC Res/Pump X20 750

I know that the pump is not the best in this setup but I should still be getting over 1GPM with just cooling the CPU. Anyone know why I might be getting such high temps?

I should also mention I used Shin-Etsu X23-7783D, put a pea sized drop right in the middle of the CPU, I've tightened all the screws as tight as I could but one of the springs does not work properly so basically one screw might not be tightened down all the way. I have 3 fans (the ones that came stock) pushing air through the radiator in a push configuration.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazarcher;12986598*
> Man you got some great temps, i dunno why but my Core i7 2600k @ 5GHz with 1.44 Vcore runs really hot when I open up Prime95. I hit about 78 and the rest are 73-75 range. When I play games I don't get above 50C, what are your temps when playing games?
> I can't see why I am getting such high temps while your getting under 70's. Keep in mind my W/C setup is similar to yours.
> 
> XSPC Rasa CPU Block
> XSPC RX360 Radiator
> XSPC Res/Pump X20 750
> 
> I know that the pump is not the best in this setup but I should still be getting over 1GPM with just cooling the CPU. Anyone know why I might be getting such high temps?
> 
> I should also mention I used Shin-Etsu X23-7783D, put a pea sized drop right in the middle of the CPU, I've tightened all the screws as tight as I could but one of the springs does not work properly so basically one screw might not be tightened down all the way. I have 3 fans (the ones that came stock) pushing air through the radiator in a push configuration.


disable HT and it will knock down 8c-10c.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazarcher;12986598*
> Man you got some great temps, i dunno why but my Core i7 2600k @ 5GHz with 1.44 Vcore runs really hot when I open up Prime95. I hit about 78 and the rest are 73-75 range. When I play games I don't get above 50C, what are your temps when playing games?
> I can't see why I am getting such high temps while your getting under 70's. Keep in mind my W/C setup is similar to yours.
> 
> XSPC Rasa CPU Block
> XSPC RX360 Radiator
> XSPC Res/Pump X20 750
> 
> I know that the pump is not the best in this setup but I should still be getting over 1GPM with just cooling the CPU. Anyone know why I might be getting such high temps?
> 
> I should also mention I used Shin-Etsu X23-7783D, put a pea sized drop right in the middle of the CPU, I've tightened all the screws as tight as I could but one of the springs does not work properly so basically one screw might not be tightened down all the way. I have 3 fans (the ones that came stock) pushing air through the radiator in a push configuration.


Take a look at my sig [Project] I think all of that contributed to the low temps I get.









During gaming I dont think I reach 50c, your problem might be 'I've tightened all the screws as tight as I could but one of the springs does not work properly so basically one screw might not be tightened down all the way'

EDIT: Just realised you have a 2600k, most likely you have HT on.

@eduardo in your sig your running your chip at the same speed as mine but I require 0.05+ more than you, are you running a custom water loop and what are your ambient temps? I would really appreciate it if you could run blend for this thread. Thanks


----------



## phazer11

Well I'm going to try 4.9 GHz doing a 50x multi and 98 BCLK. If not I'll just go back to the 4.7 GHz I posted earlier and enable the EPU settings to lower the temps.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12987191*
> Take a look at my sig [Project] I think all of that contributed to the low temps I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During gaming I dont think I reach 50c, your problem might be 'I've tightened all the screws as tight as I could but one of the springs does not work properly so basically one screw might not be tightened down all the way'
> 
> EDIT: Just realised you have a 2600k, most likely you have HT on.
> 
> @eduardo in your sig your running your chip at the same speed as mine but I require 0.05+ more than you, are you running a custom water loop and what are your ambient temps? I would really appreciate it if you could run blend for this thread. Thanks


I do have a custom loop. RX360rad with GT fans push and pull. 655-b pump, apotage xt water block. Ambient temp is around 70degrees. I'm running prime blend right now 5.0ghz with HT ON. only a few hours in p95 blend while typing this but my temp right now are 62-68-66-63c. i could get better temp but i have to adjust my fans to max. i have all my fans at low Rpm because i like my pc dead silent.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12987561*
> I do have a custom loop. RX360rad with GT fans push and pull. 655-b pump, apotage xt water block. Ambient temp is around 70degrees. I'm running prime blend right now 5.0ghz with HT ON. only a few hours in p95 blend while typing this but my temp right now are 62-68-66-63c. i could get better temp but i have to adjust my fans to max. i have all my fans at low Rpm because i like my pc dead silent.


oh right cool, I keep all mine on low aswell







. if I turned them up most likely it would shed a couple degress. Look forward to seeing your prime blend


----------



## 3xVicious

Aww, I was hoping you'd use the temps from my 8 Hour run after I reseated my heatsink.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;12987724*
> Aww, I was hoping you'd use the temps from my 8 Hour run after I reseated my heatsink.


You have such a great rig, why not go water.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12988035*
> You have such a great rig, why not go water.


Definitely This^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;12987724*
> Aww, I was hoping you'd use the temps from my 8 Hour run after I reseated my heatsink.


sorry bro, only 12hours+ can be taken into consideration









If you can post another with your heatsink reseated.









*Just a Reminder of rules*
Quote:


> *Rules*
> 
> 1. *12 HOURS+* of Blend run.
> 
> *2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your ocn name (use notepad or something), CPU-Z 1.57 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!!*
> 
> 3. List your overclock, voltage, cooling and RAM
> 
> 4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+
> 
> Cpu-z 1.57 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?d1pcfd4p5kci2ic
> 
> Realtemp 3.67 link: http://www.mediafire.com/?91blrwtl1lenzal
> 
> Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1


----------



## phazer11

That did NOT just happen!
Freaking stupid!! I'm so tired of having to do this >v< looks like I'll have to RMA my CPU again. It looks like the CPU fan connector got knocked out when I moved my case earlier and was only by some unlucky chance that it was still making a current to the motherboard It was barely touching when I went in the case to investigate the smell... It must have stopped transferring current cause the cooler stopped working in the middle of a prime 95 Blend. Geez I wish I could just buy another and swap it and then return the old one in the new box.


----------



## 3xVicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12988035*
> You have such a great rig, why not go water.


Terrified of leaks, even then if I decided to get past my fear of Watercoolers, I heard good ones can cost a lot of money. If I can get one for around $200? Definitely, otherwise... Yeah, I already went 2,000 over my budget when I built this system. I'm not responsible with money what so ever.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;12988281*
> Terrified of leaks, even then if I decided to get past my fear of Watercoolers, I heard good ones can cost a lot of money. If I can get one for around $200? Definitely, otherwise... Yeah, I already went 2,000 over my budget when I built this system. I'm not responsible with money what so ever.


Lol I had the same feeling, this was just over 5 years ago, now every rig that I've built has to be watercooled. Its awesome when it works but a nightmare when it doesn't, what you should always remeber when your watercooling, preparation is the most imprtant factor (aswell as leak tesing







) Hopefully one day you will there amongst the watercoolers of ocn









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12988272*
> That did NOT just happen!
> Freaking stupid!! I'm so tired of having to do this >v< looks like I'll have to RMA my CPU again. It looks like the CPU fan connector got knocked out when I moved my case earlier and was only by some unlucky chance that it was still making a current to the motherboard It was barely touching when I went in the case to investigate the smell... It must have stopped transferring current cause the cooler stopped working in the middle of a prime 95 Blend. Geez I wish I could just buy another and swap it and then return the old one in the new box.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12979245*
> make sure you relax and take it easy


oh damn, sorry to hear that bro. Dude I told you take it easy







is it safe to day that its dead?


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;12984286*
> Congrats, I got a BSOD again sometime during the night so I just started what must be my 5th or 6th attempt.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12988346*
> oh damn, sorry to hear that bro. Dude I told you take it easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it safe to day that its dead?


I did take it easy I got it to 4.7 no problems it passed Prime 95 Blend for 12 hours. I moved the case and started trying to get it to 4.8 and the cooler must have lost whatever tenuous bit of power it had left and fried my cpu since it stopped cooling it. >v< this is the 4th time I've had to RMA the CPU.
Idk if the mobo is still good or not this is gay I can't really afford to ship either of them off for rma.


----------



## munaim1

what changes did you make apart from uping the multi to 48 and moving the case?


----------



## phazer11

None. It had to have been me moving the case because the fan connector on the cooler was like barely touching the mobo when I opened the case.
thing that gets me is it looks perfectly fine no scorch marks or anything.


----------



## 3xVicious

Question... Well more like asking for clarification. When overclocking, you are increasing your voltage. So even when your computer is idle and only runs at 1.6 GHz, it's still running at whatever voltage you set in order to overclock...

Is this why my idle temps suddenly jumped 5 c from when I last checked at stock clocks?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;12989016*
> Question... Well more like asking for clarification. When overclocking, you are increasing your voltage. So even when your computer is idle and only runs at 1.6 GHz, it's still running at whatever voltage you set in order to overclock...
> 
> Is this why my idle temps suddenly jumped 5 c from when I last checked at stock clocks?


Unless you use offset voltage, that's how it works. My idle temps are around 26-28C at 1.345V and 1.6GHz with EIST. Using offset voltage only saved me ~5W or so at idle but caused some stability issues so I decided to stay with forced manual voltage.


----------



## blazarcher

WOW thanks a lot for all the feedback guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12987561*
> I do have a custom loop. RX360rad with GT fans push and pull. 655-b pump, apotage xt water block. Ambient temp is around 70degrees. I'm running prime blend right now 5.0ghz with HT ON. only a few hours in p95 blend while typing this but my temp right now are 62-68-66-63c. i could get better temp but i have to adjust my fans to max. i have all my fans at low Rpm because i like my pc dead silent.


I will try disabling HT, but for comparision, eduardmc has a similar setup to mine (same radiator actually) and with his HT on @ 5GHz and more volts on the CPU, he is still getting 10C better than mine. I'm starting to think that there isn't something wrong with my setup it's probably the fan configuration that is causing for the high temps or the weak pump.

But a question for the OP, are you basically saying that if you had HT, you would be getting 8-10C more than what you have right now? I'd like to keep HT on, I'm not exactly certain if it will help/hinder my fps in games.

UPDATE:

So I just disabled HT and at first I look at the idle temps and they are the same but once I ran Prime95, it was apparent that the temps are MUCH cooler now. Now I'm getting similar temps to the OP, he had something around 59 67 68 65 and I have 66 70 68 64. Is that more reasonable considering he has a 2500K and I'm on a 2600k with HT off?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazarcher;12990605*
> But a question for the OP, are you basically saying that if you had HT, you would be getting 8-10C more than what you have right now? I'd like to keep HT on, I'm not exactly certain if it will help/hinder my fps in games.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> So I just disabled HT and at first I look at the idle temps and they are the same but once I ran Prime95, it was apparent that the temps are MUCH cooler now. Now I'm getting similar temps to the OP, he had something around 59 67 68 65 and I have 66 70 68 64. Is that more reasonable considering he has a 2500K and I'm on a 2600k with HT off?


2500K to 2600K w/HT off is a fair comparison temp-wise. Turning HT off shouldn't effect gaming at all.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazarcher;12990605*
> WOW thanks a lot for all the feedback guys!
> 
> But a question for the OP, are you basically saying that if you had HT, you would be getting 8-10C more than what you have right now? I'd like to keep HT on, I'm not exactly certain if it will help/hinder my fps in games.


HT doesn't affect fps in games, I'm not sure but it does seem like HT adds extra heat. If you turn off HT its basically 2500k, I personally would turn the overclock down if heat is too much and keep HT on, if you keep it off then it kinda defies the purpose in purchasing 2600k in the first place


----------



## compudaze

Here are some very limited tests I did on HT and clock speeds for gaming:










Sorry, no direct HT on/off comparisons.


----------



## phazer11

Anyone know what I should do? Last time I RMA'd to Intel it cost me like 25 bucks. idk if the board is still ok but if I have to RMA it that's more money.

Think intel or ASUS for that matter would pay the shipping or allow me to upgrade if I complain about how many times I've had to RMA their CPU/motherboard? (it's 4 times now)


----------



## Twister773

Any helpful pointers as to why I am unable to get my computer stable at any overclock. 4.4ghz and above and ill let it run prime 95 and usually in under an hour ill come back and my computer is off...it will boot into windows at 5ghz...but prime 95 and it freezes. Ive tried voltages from 1.300-1.475


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twister773;12992049*
> Any helpful pointers as to why I am unable to get my computer stable at any overclock. 4.4ghz and above and ill let it run prime 95 and usually in under an hour ill come back and my computer is off...it will boot into windows at 5ghz...but prime 95 and it freezes. Ive tried voltages from 1.300-1.475


That's a bit strange you because you said a couple days ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twister773;12979706*
> Running prime 95 for 3 hours so far, temps steady at 65c 1.440v 4.8ghz...is that good? I tried to get it to 5ghz but im a beginner overclocker and it would crash after 2 seconds of prime 95


You might need more vcore for 5ghz. Provide a bit more info on what settings you have enabled in the bios.

After a certain point just for an extra 100mhz it requies a lot more vcore. I'm pretty sure that I can get my chip stable 5ghz using 1.4v or below, others with the same batch have done the same. I havnt really had time to actually get it down and I'm lazy







so I kept it at 5.1ghz.


----------



## ehpexs

Done!

My Voltage goes between 1.208










and 1.224










Cooling is via a Corsair A50 with a Gelid 4-pin fan (silent series), 3 fractal design case fans and the old corsair cpu as a bottom case fan (so 4 case fans and 1 CPU fan), the case was not open for this test. All side panels were on.










Memory is Patriot Sector 5 1333MHz slightly overclocked (to 1337Mhz via a 100.3 base clock) and tighter timings of 8 8 7 20 1T.










These voltages are also offset, so once I finished test it dropped below 0.800 volts at idle (obviously it moves from that all the way to what was seen in the tests)


----------



## compudaze

@ehpexs

Is the left side of your case intake and right side exhaust?


----------



## munaim1

@ ehpexs Added









Sorry made a mistake, it's the 1.216v ss that will be used on the spreadsheet.









@compudaze

where's the sig







I changed minimum to 12hours


----------



## ehpexs

Thanks!

Edit:
It appears you have made an error when you entered the temps, the third temp should be 62, rather than 22.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;12994912*
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit:
> It appears you have made an error when you entered the temps, the third temp should be 62, rather than 22.


oops, FIXED


----------



## phazer11

Meh idk what to do I hate that I have to pay to ship to Intel and ASUS anyone know a way around it?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12995413*
> Meh idk what to do I hate that I have to pay to ship to Intel and ASUS anyone know a way around it?


I'm not sure maybe someone with more experience can comment on that, however, its your 4th time







and your going through these cpu's like candy. Wont they at all be suspicious as to why there cpu seems to crap out on you 4 times?

EDIT: you might want to get your psu checked out. I don't know I have a feeling that your psu could be the root of the problem or its shorting out somewhere.


----------



## Lost-boi

More members. Good stuff.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12995861*
> More members. Good stuff.


slowly getting there









EDIT: I thought I'd see a few more that have 5gh+ as 24/7 other than myself and phaseshift.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12995528*
> I'm not sure maybe someone with more experience can comment on that, however, its your 4th time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your going through these cpu's like candy. Wont they at all be suspicious as to why there cpu seems to crap out on you 4 times?
> 
> EDIT: you might want to get your psu checked out. I don't know I have a feeling that your psu could be the root of the problem or its shorting out somewhere.


My PSU is new and I checked it's good. Well it's only the 2nd time I've had to go through ASUS or Intel. The first one was DoA, and the second died within 48 hours. So those two I was able to return to CompUSA and get a replacement shipment.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;12772084*
> Jealous of your temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an H70 @ 4.5ghz I get 70c on load.


Are you using stock fans?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazarcher;12990605*
> WOW thanks a lot for all the feedback guys!
> 
> I will try disabling HT, but for comparision, eduardmc has a similar setup to mine (same radiator actually) and with his HT on @ 5GHz and more volts on the CPU, he is still getting 10C better than mine. I'm starting to think that there isn't something wrong with my setup it's probably the fan configuration that is causing for the high temps or the weak pump.
> 
> But a question for the OP, are you basically saying that if you had HT, you would be getting 8-10C more than what you have right now? I'd like to keep HT on, I'm not exactly certain if it will help/hinder my fps in games.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> So I just disabled HT and at first I look at the idle temps and they are the same but once I ran Prime95, it was apparent that the temps are MUCH cooler now. Now I'm getting similar temps to the OP, he had something around 59 67 68 65 and I have 66 70 68 64. Is that more reasonable considering he has a 2500K and I'm on a 2600k with HT off?


Your temp are alright with water. Remember that water cooling temp depends on your ambient tempeture. In really cold weather with my window open (around 5 degree temp) i was able to achive 50C max load and now is 68c max load with my everyday ambient room temp. If your room is really hot even water won't save you of high temp.

HT off will always give you better temp with sandy. I had really good experience with HT-off since it runs cooler and my games run better (smoother) So i think i'll stick with HT-OFF and work my way to 5.2ghz (if the temp and voltage are good).

It is save to say now that Sandy bridge can handle alot of voltage since there's hasn't been any mention of degration problem. so i assume that even 1.5v with a decent temp is fine for 24/7.


----------



## phazer11

So yeah anyways the red led underneath the CPU won't turn off so everything lights up and the fans turn on for like 15 seconds and then it restarts and repeats.
I'm fairly certain it's just the CPU. But idk I really think the motherboard should be sent back too just to be sure. I tried removing the RAM,the CMOS battery,the RAM,and unplugging the cord from the PSU and the motherboard this morning and doing the press power ten times and on the tenth time held for 30 seconds. Replaced the CMOS and RAM, and reconnnected the PSU and all. Still no go it looks like the CPU ight on the motherboard is completely lit up so I think that says the CPU is bad. I didn't check the manual to see.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12996306*
> It is save to say now that Sandy bridge can handle alot of voltage since there's hasn't been any mention of degration problem. so i assume that even 1.5v with a decent temp is fine for 24/7.










but dont say it too loud or else the 'voltage







' are going to get you and this thread, making comments like that is not recommended in this thread as it will give them ammunition to talk bs. Read op









EDIT: Apologies, didnt mean in a bad way, It's just I'v had my fair share of debates when it comes to the whole voltage issue. Come to your own conclusion, this thread will help you with that but please dont discuss it in this thread.


----------



## phazer11

Lol I know what you're talking







. Anyways any suggestions since you have the same board as me and I noticed you had the CPU light problem too.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12996687*
> Lol I know what you're talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyways any suggestions since you have the same board as me and I noticed you had the CPU light problem too.


You have the cpu red light? I thought you fried your chip?

EDIT: Its quite unbelievable how tolerant these chips are. I just read your other thread, I'm certain you fried the mobo and that you cpu is fine. Check Sandy under water in my sig.

EDIT2: actually here is the thread I created because of the red cpu light problem that I had.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/939040-asus-p8p67-pro-not-posting-constant.html


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12996785*
> You have the cpu red light? I thought you fried your chip?
> 
> EDIT: Its quite unbelievable how tolerant these chips are. I just read your other thread, I'm certain you fried the mobo and that you cpu is fine. Check Sandy under water in my sig.
> 
> EDIT2: actually here is the thread I created because of the red cpu light problem that I had.
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/939040-asus-p8p67-pro-not-posting-constant.html


So how many people have had to RMA a part of their system here. It seems that even my extreme case (2 Cpus, 3 motherboards [and a 4th for the D3 Stepping]) isn't out of the ordinary.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12995898*
> EDIT: I thought I'd see a few more that have 5gh+ as 24/7 other than myself and phaseshift.


If I had the chips and voltages you guys have then I would. I need like 1.55v for 5gig and even then its not stable.
4.6 is more than fast enough and its rock solid.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12996785*
> You have the cpu red light? I thought you fried your chip?
> 
> EDIT: Its quite unbelievable how tolerant these chips are. I just read your other thread, I'm certain you fried the mobo and that you cpu is fine. Check Sandy under water in my sig.
> 
> EDIT2: actually here is the thread I created because of the red cpu light problem that I had.
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/939040-asus-p8p67-pro-not-posting-constant.html


I hope you're right just to be sure I'm going to double check CompUSA's return policy and if it's ok I'm going to return it after I ascertain whether or not the CPU is fried too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;12997432*
> So how many people have had to RMA a part of their system here. It seems that even my extreme case (2 Cpus, 3 motherboards [and a 4th for the D3 Stepping]) isn't out of the ordinary.


I had one DoA CPU, Mobo, GFX Card and was able to send back to CompUSA.
The next set died within 48 hours so I was able to send it back to CompUSA as well.
The RAM I have is from December







First thing I ordered.
The last CPU, motherboard, and GFX card I had I had to RMA as it was outside of the 30 days for returning it. I wish I still had this set as I was able to get 5.2 GHz on Air Prime 95 Blend Stable @ 1.45v Max Temp was 85C. I decided that 85C was too high so I got an H50 and set everything back to stock. Well at stock I ran a Prime 95 Blend and as the H50 was defective. It fried my CPU and motherboard, and my CPU when I checked it with a thermometer said it was like 100C. The motherboard fried too I guess the heat from CPU did it in cause that was after I let it cool off a bit.
Then there is this set







so anyone think they'll give me any issues RMA'ing my parts?


----------



## Cilraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;12997432*
> So how many people have had to RMA a part of their system here. It seems that even my extreme case (2 Cpus, 3 motherboards [and a 4th for the D3 Stepping]) isn't out of the ordinary.


I suppose I'm the lucky one here. I haven't had to RMA any pieces of my last three systems (E8500, i5 750 @ 3.8GHz, and now this one). I probably should have RMA'd the E8500, as it was one that had a faulty temperature sensor and displayed 99°C 24/7.

Each of the systems has worked through my hand-me-down system, too. My E8500 is now my webserver. My i5 750 is now my wife's.

I'm going to guess that posting this has completely screwed me on my next build, though.


----------



## munaim1

Lol i'v never had to RMA anything in the last 8 years until I received my 1st p67 mobo, it is understandable that new architecture is not always great, there are bound to be problems. At the moment (2nd mobo still a b2) everything is running 110% and hope that it continues to do so for next 3 years (touch wood)









By the way im still running a B2 mobo and havnt got changed yet, I'll wait until the new chipset surfaces and then do an rma.


----------



## blazarcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12991240*
> Here are some very limited tests I did on HT and clock speeds for gaming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no direct HT on/off comparisons.


Thanks for the comparisons! I still want to turn HT on though xD
Do you think if I changed the 3 crappy stock fans to some nice GT 1850's would make a difference in temps? I'm hoping for at least a 5C improvement (kind of optimistic there lol).


----------



## Twister773

Ive been messing with it more and more, at the moment im at 4611.7ghz, bus speed 104.8mhz,44x multiplier, 48c load temp,voltage at 100% load is reading 1.368, and i think in the bios it is set to 1.385...is it normal for it to drop that much at 100% load? Its stable at these settings, running prime 95 for 9.5 hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12993957*
> That's a bit strange you because you said a couple days ago
> 
> You might need more vcore for 5ghz. Provide a bit more info on what settings you have enabled in the bios.
> 
> After a certain point just for an extra 100mhz it requies a lot more vcore. I'm pretty sure that I can get my chip stable 5ghz using 1.4v or below, others with the same batch have done the same. I havnt really had time to actually get it down and I'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I kept it at 5.1ghz.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twister773;12999388*
> Ive been messing with it more and more, at the moment im at 4611.7ghz, bus speed 104.8mhz,44x multiplier, 48c load temp,voltage at 100% load is reading 1.368, and i think in the bios it is set to 1.385...is it normal for it to drop that much at 100% load? Its stable at these settings, running prime 95 for 9.5 hours.


nice one







the voltage dropping under load is called vdroop (which is normal), to eliminate vdroop as much as possible you have to enable load line calibration (llc)


----------



## Twister773

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


nice one







the voltage dropping under load is called vdroop (which is normal), to eliminate vdroop as much as possible you have to enable load line calibration (llc)


Ya that is enabled. Thanks!


----------



## phazer11

Well The board will cross ship in the morning would have been tonight but all of the places don't ship ground past 4:30pm and I didn't get back from CompUSA until 4:45pm. They ship air until 8:30 >v< but whatever it's free shipping for me hopefully I'll have the board by the end of the week.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Well The board will cross ship in the morning would have been tonight but all of the places don't ship ground past 4:30pm and I didn't get back from CompUSA until 4:45pm. They ship air until 8:30 >v< but whatever it's free shipping for me hopefully I'll have the board by the end of the week.


cool







did you rma the chip or get a replacement aswell or is just the mobo?


----------



## phazer11

I'm torn between RMAing the cpu as it looks physically fine.
So here's why I'm torn right now as to whether to send the CPU off too. On one hand I know this CPU was 4.7 GHz stable (also what I sue to help propel my folding team along) and that if I send it off I might get a worse chip. On the flip side of that though I might get a chip that does that 4.7GHz at lower voltage or oc's higher.


----------



## 3xVicious

Another series of random questions... So I did a 12 hour stability test at 4.6 GHz at 1.29v. Now, if I decide to downclock, am I guaranteed the same performance if I overclock again or am I risking it?

Another thing is, does your components have effects on overclock... I.E. If I replace my hard drive, will I need to overclock again?


----------



## phazer11

You should be fine downclocking it that's nice voltage btw.


----------



## Freiya

What do you guys think about 4.8 ghz @ 1.42v. Highest temps in prime = 68/76/75/71 (AIR)

Would that be safe for everyday use? I know i'll never see those temps while gaming. I'm a little worried the vcore might be too high though...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I am at 4.5GHz at 1.36v(unfortunatly) was wanting to go to 5ghz but cant seem to I keep getting 124BSOD at even1.485v. I hear also should try adjusting the QPI/VTT where the hell do I find that I see that no where in my bois. Its MSI click bios(crap). any ideas?


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freiya;13006272*
> What do you guys think about 4.8 ghz @ 1.42v. Highest temps in prime = 68/76/75/71 (AIR)
> 
> Would that be safe for everyday use? I know i'll never see those temps while gaming. I'm a little worried the vcore might be too high though...


Not worth it. I am sticking to 4.5GHz with offset +0.060.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freiya;13006272*
> What do you guys think about 4.8 ghz @ 1.42v. Highest temps in prime = 68/76/75/71 (AIR)
> 
> Would that be safe for everyday use? I know i'll never see those temps while gaming. I'm a little worried the vcore might be too high though...


It's your choice really. I ran mine 24/7 with 4.7 GHz and 1.425v in bios (1.44v load). What are your volts and temps for 4.7GHz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13006615*
> I am at 4.5GHz at 1.36v(unfortunatly) was wanting to go to 5ghz but cant seem to I keep getting 124BSOD at even1.485v. I hear also should try adjusting the QPI/VTT where the hell do I find that I see that no where in my bois. Its MSI click bios(crap). any ideas?


QPI/VTT is called VCCIO in ASUS boards maybe it's the same for MSI?

So here's why I'm torn right now as to whether to send the CPU off too. On one hand I know this CPU was 4.7 GHz stable (also what I sue to help propel my folding team along) and that if I send it off I might get a worse chip. On the flip side of that though I might get a chip that does that 4.7GHz at lower voltage or oc's higher.


----------



## phazer11

Opps someone delete this please?


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12998911*
> By the way im still running a B2 mobo and havnt got changed yet, I'll wait until the new chipset surfaces and then do an rma.


Im in the same boat. I was going to get the new B3 but decided against it.
Wont the 2500K work in the Z68 or whatever that next chipset is called. If it will then ill just hold out for those.


----------



## phazer11

I hear ya.


----------



## munaim1

*Come on guys post some sandy's*


----------



## ehpexs

Christ, that's some insane news. In theory if it wasn't for my ram (and I had some decent cooling) I could run a 5.3 24/7 overclock


----------



## Cilraaz

So you bring the voltage argument here, "proven" by a tech support monkey reading from the same stat sheet that's been debated (VID range vs safe vCore) for a while now, and then say we can't discuss it? Why even mention it if you don't want it in the thread?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cilraaz*


So you bring the voltage argument here, "proven" by a tech support monkey reading from the same stat sheet that's been debated (VID range vs safe vCore) for a while now, and then say we can't discuss it? Why even mention it if you don't want it in the thread?


tech support or not he works for intel, thats good enough for me. If it goes up in flames then its intel's fault. Secondly that is only a bit of information that I added read the other bit. The reason I added it because it helps the some people, the debate is in a different thread so go there and post whatever you have to say about the matter. Please read the op first before saying anything.

Its confirmation for me, if it's not enough for you then im sorry, end of the day like I said its upto you how you take the information. READ THE OP!!









END of.

Quote:



I'm *NOT* looking for 'who's got the highest overclock'. If you have a mild overclock (4ghz+) then I would really like to see your prime stable with your temps and vcore. A lot of people have been using the term 24/7 by doing only an hour or so on blend. Also there are many that have to say alot when it comes to how much voltage we put through this chip and what temps are safe, sometimes incorrect info is giving and sometimes it can get confusing.

No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the new sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip but it is totally upto you. The main thing to understand is that '*you*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with '1.4+ vcore' so called high vcore)

Please remember that not all chips are the same, some can do high overclocks with low voltage some cannot as you can see in this this thread and many others.

I am *NOT* saying join the 'lets see who can degrade their chip faster club' all im saying is, before you call your rig stable post a prime blend and share your experience and info to help others. Referencing this info in a spreadsheet is for myself, hopefully it can help others aswell.

Im sure you understand by now that this is ocn and everyone is still learning, this is my way of understanding the sb users of ocn and their experiences.

Dont worry you wont get flamed for posting your 24/7 sb rig. *I stress this: Do plenty of research and then come to your own conclusion, merely SUGGESTIONS will be made based on temps and experience of other sb users. Flaming will be reported!!*

This would help to see if i'm part of a minority that uses these so called high voltages at 24/7, so what im basically asking for is, help me and others by posting your stable 24/7, would be nice to be part of the majority rather than the minority. That way if the chip fails then I dont have no one to blame but myself. Thanks










DISCUSS HERE


----------



## Cilraaz

My statement had nothing to do with whether it was good enough proof or not. It is if you want it to be, and it's not if you see what it really is. My statement was more about the fact that you've spent the entire thread complaining about people who dragged the voltage argument into the thread, and then you turn around and stir the pot yourself.

Just seems backward to me, but whatever.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cilraaz*


My statement had nothing to do with whether it was good enough proof or not. It is if you want it to be, and it's not if you see what it really is. My statement was more about the fact that you've spent the entire thread complaining about people who dragged the voltage argument into the thread, and then you turn around and stir the pot yourself.

Just seems backward to me, but whatever.


I completely understand what your saying, no smoke without fire. Apologies if you and others have felt like that, it does seem that maybe i shouldnt have posted it, i guess you could call it lack of judgement.

Again apologies to ocn members







.

EDIT: just realised it's not really confirmation, just a confirmation that intel employ's monkey's that really have no idea.

Taken down from op.









Now lets get back to topic and post some stable sandy's


----------



## blazarcher

I would post my Prime 95 run but running the CPU @78C might not be a good idea. I wonder if changing from the stock fans to some GT 1850's would make a difference. Anyone here upgrade their fans and saw a noticeable performance difference?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blazarcher*


I would post my Prime 95 run but running the CPU @78C might not be a good idea. I wonder if changing from the stock fans to some GT 1850's would make a difference. Anyone here upgrade their fans and saw a noticeable performance difference?


I'm not entirely sure as my rad doesn't even get hot with all my fans on the lowest possible setting, if I blast it to the highest for a considerable amount of time it usually knocks of 2-3c off load, but I would rather have it silent as my temps aint really that high, peaks at 70c and averages around mid 60s with all 6 fans on low. I would like to think that yes it would make a difference but you have to consider what cfm/dba ratio you want. At the moment you stock fans might be producing a considerable amount of cfm but at the cost of noise, whereas the gt's are silent and can offer high cfm's aswell.

Here is the thread that helped me decide what fans to go with on my triple rad, unfortunatly its not really comparing stock fans but hope it helps.









http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-swiftech.html


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*Come on guys post some sandy's*


I honest think you should also allow IBT/LinX or even OCCT test as alternate tests. Everybody does not use Prime these days. I've stop using Prime a few years ago and *ONLY* use LinX (_100 passes_) & OCCT Linpack Max (_5hrs_). *BTW*..._It's not overkill_...It's always good to know your OC has passed at least a couple of tests. The more tests passed the more comfort you'll have with your OC


----------



## blazarcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I'm not entirely sure as my rad doesn't even get hot with all my fans on the lowest possible setting, if I blast it to the highest for a considerable amount of time it usually knocks of 2-3c off load, but I would rather have it silent as my temps aint really that high, peaks at 70c and averages around mid 60s with all 6 fans on low. I would like to think that yes it would make a difference but you have to consider what cfm/dba ratio you want. At the moment you stock fans might be producing a considerable amount of cfm but at the cost of noise, whereas the gt's are silent and can offer high cfm's aswell.

Here is the thread that helped me decide what fans to go with on my triple rad, unfortunatly its not really comparing stock fans but hope it helps.









http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-swiftech.html


Thanks for the link! Yeah right now I'm only running the 3 stock fans so if I had even 6x GT 1850's, I'm sure there would be an improvement there. I switched the fans to a pull configuration and am getting about the same temps so that seems a bit odd.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


I honest think you should also allow IBT/LinX or even OCCT test as alternate tests. Everybody does not use Prime these days. I've stop using Prime a few years ago and *ONLY* use LinX (_100 passes_) & OCCT Linpack Max (_5hrs_). *BTW*..._It's not overkill_...It's always good to know your OC has passed at least a couple of tests. The more tests passed the more comfort you'll have with your OC










Problem is, I can run LinX for 24H w/o problems and crash in Prime95 blend after 15M with other system instabilities. If I can run Prime95 blend on my SB for 24H I have zero stability issues. 12H is probably good enough for most.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Problem is, I can run LinX for 24H w/o problems and crash in Prime95 blend after 15M with other system instabilities. If I can run Prime95 blend on my SB for 24H I have zero stability issues. 12H is probably good enough for most.


Never had that problem with other rigs I've owned (_still have to test my *SB* rig; *knock on wood*_







). That's why I had stopped using Prime95. I was able to pass +12hrs of Prime95 blend after 100 passes of LinX and 5 hrs of OCCT. If I did not pass, I would do a little tweaking until I had passed 12hrs (_at min._) of blend. Personally, some of us stress test our CPUs longer than we should but that's a matter of opinion. I've been using LinX & OCCT for roughly 3 years now (actually IBT for 1 year then LinX for almost 2 years) & I've had no stability issues. Afterwards, I would retest my OC every 4 months to ensure my stability (_just for my satisfaction_).

*I'm not knocking Prime95*...I will always say it's a good stress tester. LinX & OCCT are the preferred stress testers _*for me*_ since they have proven themselves to me to be as good as Prime95 when I was using all 3 in the past


----------



## phazer11

Prime 95 is the only one that really stresses the Sandy Bridge CPU's for some reason. I ran Folding at home for 2 weeks. LinX for 12 hours and Prime for like 30 mins before it crashed. Prime also heated it up alot more like 12C


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Prime 95 is the only one that really stresses the Sandy Bridge CPU's for some reason. I ran Folding at home for 2 weeks. LinX for 12 hours and Prime for like 30 mins before it crashed. Prime also heated it up alot more like 12C


Guess I'll find out soon when I start stress testing







_Hhhmmm_...interesting







Linx & OCCT has always heated the CPU more than Prime whenever I was testing. Looking forward to stress testing *Sandy B* to see how different it is from LGA1156 & 775 CPUs.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


Looking forward to stress testing *Sandy B* to see how different it is from LGA1156 & 775 CPUs.


Its a whole other world...
But in a good way


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Prime 95 is the only one that really stresses the Sandy Bridge CPU's for some reason. I ran Folding at home for 2 weeks. LinX for 12 hours and Prime for like 30 mins before it crashed. Prime also heated it up alot more like 12C


Wow i guess prime is the one for sandy









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Its a whole other world...
But in a good way



Definitely THIS^.

Come sb users lets see those sandy's stable. Atm its seems that there aint a lot that have got there's stable. Join da elite group


----------



## phaseshift

im testing my 2600k right now...disabled HT so far can boot into 54x finding the max multi and I'll go from there.


----------



## Twister773

My 2600k with HT on i have gotten stable at 4.6ghz @ 1.385v and down to about 1.365 at load. Dont know if that is good or not. Also not sure what max safe Vcore is so I stopped messing around and left it there haha


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twister773*


My 2600k with HT on i have gotten stable at 4.6ghz @ 1.385v and down to about 1.365 at load. Dont know if that is good or not. Also not sure what max safe Vcore is so I stopped messing around and left it there haha


Not terrible... I was able to do a 4.6ghz 12H prime blend at 1.31v (load) with HT on.


----------



## banwell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*Come on guys post some sandy's*


Would have done it earlier but it crashed on 9hrs.. with 0.03 offset.

12hrs fine with 0.035 offset









Its kinda hard to believe the temps I am getting - though. One core is defo off at idle. Load temps are good.


----------



## muselmane

^ what batch? Ive tested a L041C233 and a L101A844. Both are pretty meh and need 1,33+ for 4,5ghz to even survive 1h of prime.


----------



## munaim1

@Banwell ADDED









Thats an awesome overclock, golden chip ftw


----------



## phazer11

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/984896-sandy-bridge-cooler-warning-please-read.html
Heads up


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13038262*
> http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/984896-sandy-bridge-cooler-warning-please-read.html
> Heads up


damn that sucks.


----------



## phazer11

I think it may have been what killed both of my boards that I had to RMA this last one and the EPIC CHIP. By EPIC Chip I mean the CPU and Motherboard I had before the H50 CPU to overheat at stock settings. Although that may have just been a fluke as I took the H50 back after trying it again (remounting re-TIMing it etc) I didn't try to boot it up with the stock cooler after the last attempt on the H50. I just returned the H50 and got the CM V6 GT and it didn't work once I tried booting it with the V6 so after reading that I'm not sure if the defective H50 simply burned the CPU to death (also causing the motherboard issues. Or if the CPU was actually fine and it was just the V6 shorting out the mobo or if it was some combination.
I miss 5.2 GHz at 1.45v Q.Q I should've stayed with the CoolerMaster Hyper N520 and put the CPU to 5.1 GHz to lower temps ( I got the H50 to try and lower my 5.2GHz overclock temps from 83C but it failed at stock voltages I mean the CPU got up to 98C before my safety of 85C was finally able to shut it off and I was trying to do it manually too lol and that was at stock settings and voltages).


----------



## Freiya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


It's your choice really. I ran mine 24/7 with 4.7 GHz and 1.425v in bios (1.44v load). What are your volts and temps for 4.7GHz?

QPI/VTT is called VCCIO in ASUS boards maybe it's the same for MSI?

So here's why I'm torn right now as to whether to send the CPU off too. On one hand I know this CPU was 4.7 GHz stable (also what I sue to help propel my folding team along) and that if I send it off I might get a worse chip. On the flip side of that though I might get a chip that does that 4.7GHz at lower voltage or oc's higher.



Couple cores hit close to 80c about 77c in prime, obviously in real world applications it wouldn't reach that high...


----------



## phazer11

Of course it wouldn't I just didn't feel comfortable with it getting that high during my Prime 95 Blend runs. Sometimes it got hotter even.

Anyways I'm in a pickle with this Cooler Master V6 if it's going to be shorting my boards out. Any ideas... I really don't like it but I think I'll have to bite the bullet and try to get another cooler.


----------



## Freiya

haha I was so damn close to getting that cooler, then I almost go the v8 or w/e it's called. I ended up with the 212+ only because so many people said it was good. I should have got that big ass frio ^_^


----------



## banwell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muselmane*


^ what batch? Ive tested a L041C233 and a L101A844. Both are pretty meh and need 1,33+ for 4,5ghz to even survive 1h of prime.


Everything indicates that the batch don't mean anything.. but it is a Costa Rica week 49 A batch. The voltages were climbing at 5Mhz, seemed like no difference between 1.425 all the way up to 1.480 where I broke off testing.

Maybe it needed something else, I am going to try getting some lower multis stable first.


----------



## Twister773

What do you guys mean when you say .035 offset?


----------



## phazer11

What they mean is they went into the bios and instead of saying manual cpu voltage they set it to offset and they told it to regulate the offset by 0.035v


----------



## Twister773

Oh, I dont think mine has that option. Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Twister773*


Oh, I dont think mine has that option. Thanks


some have had stability issues using offest setting, something about the idle volts dropping too low which obviously causes bsod. I have the option on my mobo, however, never used it, went straight to manual settings.


----------



## Twister773

thanks to both of you for the info! Ill just leave mine as it is for now haha


----------



## Lost-boi

The UD4 doesnt have offset.
It drives me nuts that mobos with the same chipset have different BIOS options.


----------



## phazer11

I hear that lol or the equivalent bios option is named differently.


----------



## scutzi128

does 24/7 folding stability count as I don't judge my stability with prime 95 but folding. My actual core voltage is around 1.46 but seems to have spiked to 1.47 when I took the ss. H70 is the cpu cooler.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


does 24/7 folding stability count as I don't judge my stability with prime 95 but folding

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...8/71167b3a.png


Sorry, but this club requires 12H of prime blend as proof. We're looking to showcase rock-solid 24/7 stability. If we took your folding stability, then we'd have to take my 5.6GHz superpi stability. It's been proven time and time again, that prime blend is the most intense stability test for sandy bridge.


----------



## phazer11

Yeah I asked the same questions about a week ago.


----------



## scutzi128

ok nvm then I don't want to be down folding for 12 hours


----------



## phazer11

Yeah I didn't either but I took it as an opportunity to try to overclock it a bit higher.


----------



## Kepi

Just got my SB 2500K stable at 4.5 with 1.32v










i'll probably try and get a higher clock once i feel a bit more comfortable.


----------



## munaim1

^Added, Nice overclock


----------



## muselmane

wow, Sandy really seems to ignore Linx completely. I had mine running without problems on 1,3v; 4,5ghz for 5h in Linx but it crashes after 3 minutes in prime blend. Im starting to get your point







. Running prime blend for 1h now with 1,33v and im not amused.


----------



## faulkton

here's what i am running 24/7










It's 12 hour blend stable, but this was just a 1 hr run after to test out temps after i added mesh to the front intake fan. I'm using offset voltage and it will hit 1.4 for vcore at times running prime blend, but mostly stays within this range. Maybe one day i'll run 12 hr again using your software version and rules to make it official, but until then this is just a fyi.


----------



## munaim1

^ Nice overclock with that vcore, temps a little high for my liking but still good job getting that to 5ghz with air and keeping it below 80c









EDIT: by the way could you also show all 4 workers in the window, there only seems to be one worker showing. Just a note, I can run prime just over a couple of hours with 1.43 vcore for 5.1ghz, so could proberbly run prime for an hour with 1.41. Seems that plenty more vcore is needed for longer periods of time in prime.


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;13059011*
> here's what i am running 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 12 hour blend stable, but this was just a 1 hr run after to test out temps after i added mesh to the front intake fan. I'm using offset voltage and it will hit 1.4 for vcore at times running prime blend, but mostly stays within this range. Maybe one day i'll run 12 hr again using your software version and rules to make it official, but until then this is just a fyi.


Wow! Talk about a golden chip!


----------



## Kepi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;13059011*
> here's what i am running 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 12 hour blend stable, but this was just a 1 hr run after to test out temps after i added mesh to the front intake fan. I'm using offset voltage and it will hit 1.4 for vcore at times running prime blend, but mostly stays within this range. Maybe one day i'll run 12 hr again using your software version and rules to make it official, but until then this is just a fyi.


----------



## potitoos

Oh you're 8 hour blend stable? That's all you need really for 24/7 use, the only way I would see an 8 hour blend test fail is maybe folding for days. Anyway nice OC +1


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muselmane;13058874*
> wow, Sandy really seems to ignore Linx completely. I had mine running without problems on 1,3v; 4,5ghz for 5h in Linx but it crashes after 3 minutes in prime blend. Im starting to get your point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Running prime blend for 1h now with 1,33v and im not amused.


Use the newer version of LinX with the new linepacks and SP1 for Windows 7.


----------



## adar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;13065910*
> Use the newer version of LinX with the new linepacks and SP1 for Windows 7.


You're right "corry1234" before I update linx I see in Real temp max 66 C after upgrade with this library:
http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download/

I have max 76 C. With this upgrade linx stress CPU much more:gunner2:


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13060463*
> ^ Nice overclock with that vcore, temps a little high for my liking but still good job getting that to 5ghz with air and keeping it below 80c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: by the way could you also show all 4 workers in the window, there only seems to be one worker showing. Just a note, I can run prime just over a couple of hours with 1.43 vcore for 5.1ghz, so could proberbly run prime for an hour with 1.41. Seems that plenty more vcore is needed for longer periods of time in prime.


here is one i did immediately prior to the one i posted.. right before i replaced the 5.25 bay covers with mesh.. notice the higher temps:










Dont have a 12 hour screen shot of 5, but i did run one. Here is one with 4.7 iirc with a static voltage and llc.. before i started playing with offset:










I am a newb after traveling for the last decade and not even having a desktop to OC. So i am trying to relearn what i did know and learn all the new stuff. sorry my screenies dont always show what they should.


----------



## phazer11

Cool ^. Anyone have an idea for a quick forty bucks? I need to finance the rest of my new cooler 
(Silver Arrow) >v<.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Cool ^. Anyone have an idea for a quick forty bucks? I need to finance the rest of my new cooler 
(Silver Arrow) >v<.


what fans are you going to be using on silver arrow? Also try getting some better TIM, IC7 or Shin Etsu X-23 7783D, should help with temps.


----------



## phazer11

I'd only be using stock. 
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...l#post13054129

I have 40 bucks now but don't know if I can come up with the other forty soon enough.

I used this before i got the fail H50 and then the V6 it worked well but this cpu is hotter


----------



## 3xVicious

Hey guys, as you know I managed to overclock to 4.6 GHz at 1.29v. I ran Prime95 on Blend for 12 hours, then after a 30 minute break, I did another 8 Hours. No errors and stable temps below 78 c. However, now when I play League of Legends, a moderately low-end game with graphics equivalent to Warcraft III, I get a BSOD error:

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001e (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: CWindows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: .

Is this a VCore issue or something else? I'd be suprised if I get a vcore problem on a game like this after only half an hour and not a 12 hour Prime95 Blend Run.

Any suggestions?


----------



## phazer11

Um... no idea tbh have you tried googling it? I's guess its probably a bad game file.


----------



## 3xVicious

I reinstalled the game 4 times. reinstalled drivers, and ran memtest 86+ for 8 hours with no errors.


----------



## phazer11

Have you googled it or tried disabling your Security Suite?


----------



## 3xVicious

Googled it, disabled anti-virus, everything, and I've received no accurate solution. I've done everything suggested except for uninstalling Windows 7, and thats cause I'm waiting for my Vertex 3 to get here tomorrow.


----------



## phazer11

So you've googled it and disabled Security Suite. Try disabling HT, or run it in XP compatibility mode? Oh then there is the proven install Linux fix ^v^


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;13076115*
> Hey guys, as you know I managed to overclock to 4.6 GHz at 1.29v. I ran Prime95 on Blend for 12 hours, then after a 30 minute break, I did another 8 Hours. No errors and stable temps below 78 c. However, now when I play League of Legends, a moderately low-end game with graphics equivalent to Warcraft III, I get a BSOD error:
> 
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001e (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: CWindows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: .
> 
> Is this a VCore issue or something else? I'd be suprised if I get a vcore problem on a game like this after only half an hour and not a 12 hour Prime95 Blend Run.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Have overclocked your gpu? what drivers are you using? Do you get BSOD in any other games? 01e is related to vcore but I would be very suprised if after running prime for that long that you would need to increse vcore. There maybe other factors that is related to the bsod. Go into event viwer and under applications there will most likely be an error, post it up and we'll see.

Also what volts are your dram, pll and vccio at?


----------



## phazer11

Munaim? Which do you think is a better deal for the money $79.64 for the NH-D14 or 80.69 for the Silver Arrow?


----------



## 3xVicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13076857*
> Have overclocked your gpu? what drivers are you using? Do you get BSOD in any other games? 01e is related to vcore but I would be very suprised if after running prime for that long that you would need to increse vcore. There maybe other factors that is related to the bsod. Go into event viwer and under applications there will most likely be an error, post it up and we'll see.
> 
> Also what volts are your dram, pll and vccio at?


My DRAM is at recommended settings, 16 GB of G.SKILL at 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.5v. My GPU is factory overclocked, I haven't personally done anything to it yet.

Since running Prime95, I've gotten two different types of BSODs. Both Bugchecks, one was:

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001e (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id:

The other was:

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa800d9ee028, 0x00000000be200000, 0x000000000005110a). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id:

No other information, so I'm terribly confused.

As far as Drivers, I just updated to nVIDIA Beta Drivers, and that helped for about 2 days before it started. I played Starcraft II for a couple of hours a few days ago with no problems, but since then all I've been really playing is League of Legends.


----------



## Kepi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;13076115*
> Hey guys, as you know I managed to overclock to 4.6 GHz at 1.29v. I ran Prime95 on Blend for 12 hours, then after a 30 minute break, I did another 8 Hours. No errors and stable temps below 78 c. However, now when I play League of Legends, a moderately low-end game with graphics equivalent to Warcraft III, I get a BSOD error:
> 
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001e (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: CWindows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: .
> 
> Is this a VCore issue or something else? I'd be suprised if I get a vcore problem on a game like this after only half an hour and not a 12 hour Prime95 Blend Run.
> 
> Any suggestions?


After running a prime for 12 hours why did you want run one again? You might have degraded the chip if anything. Try increasing vcore to like 1.31 and play a few games without running prime see if that fixes it.

Posted from my Motorola Atrix with Tapatalk


----------



## 3xVicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kepi;13077004*
> After running a prime for 12 hours why did you want run one again? You might have degraded the chip if anything. Try increasing vcore to like 1.31 and play a few games without running prime see if that fixes it.
> 
> Posted from my Motorola Atrix with Tapatalk


Because my temps on my first run were 80 c+, so I decided to re-seat my heatsink and run it again for 8 hours to make sure I don't hit 80 c.

I'm not sure if I ran it long enough to risk a degradation of my chip, all in all with testing different V Cores and Overclocks, I only ran it for 24 hours total. I heard people run theirs for up to 72 hours.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13076906*
> Munaim? Which do you think is a better deal for the money $79.64 for the NH-D14 or 80.69 for the Silver Arrow?


I'm not really upto date with air coolers so I might not be the best person to ask. From what I have seen so far it does seem as though the noctua one is very popular amongst users. Take at look at this: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/thermalright_silver_arrow_cpu_cooler_review,9.html

Hope it helps.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;13076943*
> My DRAM is at recommended settings, 16 GB of G.SKILL at 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.5v. My GPU is factory overclocked, I haven't personally done anything to it yet.
> 
> Since running Prime95, I've gotten two different types of BSODs. Both Bugchecks, one was:
> 
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001e (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id:
> 
> The other was:
> 
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa800d9ee028, 0x00000000be200000, 0x000000000005110a). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id:
> 
> No other information, so I'm terribly confused.
> 
> As far as Drivers, I just updated to nVIDIA Beta Drivers, and that helped for about 2 days before it started. I played Starcraft II for a couple of hours a few days ago with no problems, but since then all I've been really playing is League of Legends.


Did you re run your stable settings and get a bsod twice? Always remeber that background process can play a part when running prime. In one instance you may survive 12 hours of prime and then the next day it may fail in 6 hours, this does not nessesarilly mean that it is degrading or it's unstable, it just means that running these stability testers is not going to be 100%. This could be because, like I said, background processes ie. a windows update when running prime or a bad driver or something in your system that is causing compatibility issues.

After getting your system stable, is there anything that you have done different? ie,. install something or made any changes in os?

EDIT: as kepi has said above try that and see if it helps.


----------



## 3xVicious

I've installed a few things to run in the background since I installed League of Legends only to figure out if it's because of overheating issues or a glitch that could cause major loads. The game doesn't even cause my CPU to go beyond 25% load. My temps when playing it are at 39 c. Other than that I have my anti-virus running, but I had the running during Prime95 too, the only program I added that wasn't running during Prime95 is Ventrilo and eVGA Precision.


----------



## 3xVicious

I'll try increasing the voltage another .5 tomorrow when I get my new SSD. Though I was wondering, if I put my CPU back on Stock Settings, and then overclock it to the same settings I ran Prime95, do I risk making it unstable? Would I have to run Prime95 again, or is it something that once you figure out the amount you can overclock on a specific CPU you never have to test stability again?


----------



## munaim1

do you only get bsod when playing that game?


----------



## Kepi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13077504*
> do you only get bsod when playing that game?


^

Posted from my Motorola Atrix with Tapatalk


----------



## 3xVicious

Alright, this is really strange... So apparently running Prime95 Blend for 12+ Hours meant absolutely nothing, because when I started up my computer a couple of minutes ago, I got a failed to overclock error at BIOS. So, I upped the VCore by .5. Should I run Prime95 again or just play it by ear?

Now that I think about it, is it possible that I actually degraded my CPU? Should I get a new one while I still have the chance to exchange it?


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;13079912*
> Alright, this is really strange... So apparently running Prime95 Blend for 12+ Hours meant absolutely nothing, because when I started up my computer a couple of minutes ago, I got a failed to overclock error at BIOS. So, I upped the VCore by .5. Should I run Prime95 again or just play it by ear?
> 
> Now that I think about it, is it possible that I actually degraded my CPU? Should I get a new one while I still have the chance to exchange it?


Could be a cold boot issue. I wouldn't up the Vcore unless you crash during normal activity/ stress tests.


----------



## 3xVicious

I actually brought my VCore back down to 1.29v because I wasn't positive about it being a cold boot issue or not, like you just mentioned. So I'd like some more input before deciding to up the voltage.

I do crash during games though, one thing I was also curious about... Could it be possible that this has to do with the fact that I have my memory set at 1T Command?

G.SKILL Recommends it at 2T, but I ran my Prime95 Blend Tests and Memtest 86+ Runs on 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.5v. G.Skill's recommended settings is 9-9-9-24-2T. Would Prime95 and Memtest pick this up if it was a stability issue?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;13079912*
> 
> Now that I think about it, is it possible that I actually degraded my CPU? Should I get a new one while I still have the chance to exchange it?


Don't go crazy when stability testing these chips. I have found these cpu's to be quite tolerant, however, if you keep on testing them under load for considerable amount of time then it will degrade just like any chip. These chips and many others are made for overclocking, however, the way stability testing softwares stress the cpu, no other programs or apps do the same. so be wary and dont constantly stress it. Just find your 24/7 overclock and leave it at that.









To get mine stable, I mostly likey, altogether, ran prime for around 36/48hours and after two months not a single bsod or signs of degrading as far as im aware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;13080285*
> Could it be possible that this has to do with the fact that I have my memory set at 1T Command?
> 
> G.SKILL Recommends it at 2T, but I ran my Prime95 Blend Tests and Memtest 86+ Runs on 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.5v. G.Skill's recommended settings is 9-9-9-24-2T. Would Prime95 and Memtest pick this up if it was a stability issue?


Most definetly. blend test not only stresses the cpu but also the ram. Take it back to default timings and try again.


----------



## phazer11

So it looks like I'm getting an H60.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13086211*
> So it looks like I'm getting an H60.


how does that compare to dh14 and silver arrow?


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13086260*
> how does that compare to dh14 and silver arrow?


It should be about the same I'm getting it in an attempt to lessen stress on motherboard as the Silver Arrow and NH-D14 are about 2 pounds each. If it doesn't work I'm going to get either of those I don't know which yet though.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13086343*
> It should be about the same I'm getting it in an attempt to lessen stress on motherboard as the Silver Arrow and NH-D14 are about 2 pounds each. If it doesn't work I'm going to get either of those I don't know which yet though.


oh right, good luck with that. Hope you get it up and running soon


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13084358*
> Don't go crazy when stability testing these chips. I have found these cpu's to be quite tolerant, however, if you keep on testing them under load for considerable amount of time then it will degrade just like any chip. These chips and many others are made for overclocking, however, the way stability testing softwares stress the cpu, no other programs or apps do the same. so be wary and dont constantly stress it. Just find your 24/7 overclock and leave it at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get mine stable, I mostly likey, altogether, ran prime for around 36/48hours and after two months not a single bsod or signs of degrading as far as im aware.
> 
> Most definetly. blend test not only stresses the cpu but also the ram. Take it back to default timings and try again.


Hmm, looking back at my data I've logged over 180 hours of Prime95 at 75-85C load temps w/o a single problem or hint of degradation. I guess only time will tell.

But I wouldn't recommend anyone doing that.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13086211*
> So it looks like I'm getting an H60.


Why didn't you go with an H70 instead?


----------



## munaim1

@compudaze, awesome superpi, 6.645







I got 6.817 with 5.5ghz, my max multi is 54







or else I would have pushed this chip to it's limit


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13087279*
> @compudaze, awesome superpi, 6.645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 6.817 with 5.5ghz, my max multi is 54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or else I would have pushed this chip to it's limit


I actually hit 6.630s last night after tweaking some ram timings but didn't get a screenshot because I wanted to reproduce the score. During testing it crashed and now it boots up to a 124 BSOD. Ran memtest overnight no problem. Hope it's not CPU/Mobo and just a windows corruption. LOL

After a point, it takes a lot to knock off a few milliseconds.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13087515*
> I actually hit 6.630s last night after tweaking some ram timings but didn't get a screenshot because I wanted to reproduce the score. During testing it crashed and now it boots up to a 124 BSOD. Ran memtest overnight no problem. Hope it's not CPU/Mobo and just a windows corruption. LOL
> 
> After a point, it takes a lot to knock off a few milliseconds.


I just tried it again but this time changed my dram from 2t to 1t but didnt make a difference what so ever. Going back to my 24/7 and with the dram changed from 2t to 1t, I ran aida64 memory benchmark, it helped quite a bit. Will leave it at 1t until I get a bsod or something.


----------



## Atraps003

Wow my chip is so dull compared to others here...

Mine blue screened in prime 95 blend at 4.5 GHz with 1.380 volts.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13086867*
> Why didn't you go with an H70 instead?


Because it was 20-40 bucks more and this has a more likeable mounting system (which if it doesn't work I'll either get an H50 on sale or Thermalright Silver Arrow/Noctua NH-D14


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13087515*
> I actually hit 6.630s last night after tweaking some ram timings but didn't get a screenshot because I wanted to reproduce the score. During testing it crashed and now it boots up to a 124 BSOD. Ran memtest overnight no problem. Hope it's not CPU/Mobo and just a windows corruption. LOL
> 
> After a point, it takes a lot to knock off a few milliseconds.


Seems I've somehow killed my video card(s). CPU and mobo are fine. Still investigating.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13092565*
> Seems I've somehow killed my video card(s). CPU and mobo are fine. Still investigating.


Damn how on earth did that happen?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13092627*
> Damn how on earth did that happen?


No idea. Pulled them and put another card in. Worked fine. Let them sit out of the system while I tested CPU w/another video card. Put them back in one at a time to see which one it was and now they both work fine. Weird.


----------



## htown

I am struggling to get 4800 GHz stable. Right now on load my volt is @ 1.4 with 73c. I think that this is as far as I can go on air for a 24/7 rig. I have been upping the CPU current capability and VRM frequency and notice that it help extend prime pass the hour mark. From the Asus help window it state that lower VRM frequency help with stability but i find it the opposite. What does this setting actually do and does it minimize vdrop like i think it does? Any recommendation to get this stable?

2600K
Asus p8p67 Deluxe
Corsair Vengeance 8,8,8,8 2T

AI OVERCLOCK TUNER = MANUAL
BCLK/PEG FREQUENCY = 100
TURBO RATIO = 48 All CORE
INTERNAL PLL VOLTAGE = ENABLED
MEMORY FREQUENCY = DDR3 1600mhz
EPU POWER SAVING MODE = DISABLED
LOAD LINE CALIBRATION = ULTRA HIGH
VRM FREQUENCY = MANUAL
VRM FIXED FREQUENCY MODE = 420
PHASE CONTROL = EXTREME
DUTY CONTROL = EXTREME
CPU CURRENT CAPABILITY = 130%
CPU VOLTAGE = MANUAL MODE
CPU MANUAL VOLTAGE = 1.415
DRAM VOLTAGE = 1.500
VCCSA = 0.925
VCCIO = 1.1
PLL = 1.8?
...auto


----------



## canna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *potitoos;13065716*
> Oh you're 8 hour blend stable? That's all you need really for 24/7 use, the only way I would see an 8 hour blend test fail is maybe folding for days. Anyway nice OC +1


I've had two Prime 95 tests fail while trying to get a "100%" stable OC.

One at 8H 13M
One at 8H 47M


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canna;13098973*
> I've had two Prime 95 tests fail while trying to get a "100%" stable OC.
> 
> One at 8H 13M
> One at 8H 47M


I would bump up the vcore one notch. That would more than likely get you stable 12 hours which should be adequate for 24/7


----------



## phazer11

Man... has anyone here had to deal with CoolerMaster Support?


----------



## compudaze

Got a new 2600K hitting 4.9GHz at same voltage my other one hit 4.8GHz at. 5GHz is still too hot w/o better cooling.


----------



## PulkPull

Here is my submission.

Corsair Dominator 4GB
WCing


----------



## phazer11

Nice!


----------



## munaim1

@ Pulkpull - Nice Overclock, ADDED


----------



## phazer11

I should boycott ASUS and CoolerMaster for Life...

Anyways anyone got anymore stable OC's?


----------



## blazarcher

Y'all know about the problem I had before from the RX360 radiator / XSPC 750 kit. So I took the motherboard out remounted everything even cleaned the inside of the CPU block with toothpaste. Put it all back together and I am still getting really high temps.

For reference, I am running a SB 2600K @ 5001MHZ 1.43V.
After just 5 minutes of OCCT load, my peak temps are 67C 78C 76C 74C.
I dunno about you but those temps seem extremely high. When I play games the max I hit is 61C but @100% CPU load I get temps that I should NOT be getting. Keep in mind this is solely a CPU loop with a THICK 360mm XSPC radiator with some 1200+rpm stock fans on them. I am running in a pull configuration but even so when in load the radiator is cold to the touch so there has to be something wrong.

Should I remount or get some better fans? I believe I should be getting about 10C lower than what I get atm.

And here is someone who runs his on air with LOWER clocks but the SAME 1.4V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *htown;13093537*
> I am struggling to get 4800 GHz stable. Right now on load my volt is @ 1.4 with 73c. I think that this is as far as I can go on air for a 24/7 rig. I have been upping the CPU current capability and VRM frequency and notice that it help extend prime pass the hour mark. From the Asus help window it state that lower VRM frequency help with stability but i find it the opposite. What does this setting actually do and does it minimize vdrop like i think it does? Any recommendation to get this stable?
> 
> 2600K
> Asus p8p67 Deluxe
> Corsair Vengeance 8,8,8,8 2T
> 
> AI OVERCLOCK TUNER = MANUAL
> BCLK/PEG FREQUENCY = 100
> TURBO RATIO = 48 All CORE
> INTERNAL PLL VOLTAGE = ENABLED
> MEMORY FREQUENCY = DDR3 1600mhz
> EPU POWER SAVING MODE = DISABLED
> LOAD LINE CALIBRATION = ULTRA HIGH
> VRM FREQUENCY = MANUAL
> VRM FIXED FREQUENCY MODE = 420
> PHASE CONTROL = EXTREME
> DUTY CONTROL = EXTREME
> CPU CURRENT CAPABILITY = 130%
> CPU VOLTAGE = MANUAL MODE
> CPU MANUAL VOLTAGE = 1.415
> DRAM VOLTAGE = 1.500
> VCCSA = 0.925
> VCCIO = 1.1
> PLL = 1.8?
> ...auto


I'd say there is something horrible wrong here xD


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazarcher;13116856*
> Y'all know about the problem I had before from the RX360 radiator / XSPC 750 kit. So I took the motherboard out remounted everything even cleaned the inside of the CPU block with toothpaste. Put it all back together and I am still getting really high temps.
> 
> For reference, I am running a SB 2600K @ 5001MHZ 1.43V.
> After just 5 minutes of OCCT load, my peak temps are 67C 78C 76C 74C.
> I dunno about you but those temps seem extremely high. When I play games the max I hit is 61C but @100% CPU load I get temps that I should NOT be getting. Keep in mind this is solely a CPU loop with a THICK 360mm XSPC radiator with some 1200+rpm stock fans on them. I am running in a pull configuration but even so when in load the radiator is cold to the touch so there has to be something wrong.
> 
> Should I remount or get some better fans? I believe I should be getting about 10C lower than what I get atm.
> 
> And here is someone who runs his on air with LOWER clocks but the SAME 1.4V.
> 
> I'd say there is something horrible wrong here xD


Doesn't seem that outrageous considering I get ~95C at that speed/voltage. 30mV from 1.4 to 1.43 can make a bit of difference temp wise coupled with a 200MHz clock speed increase. For comparison purposes, what temps do you get at 4.8Ghz and 1.4v?

EDIT: Also, not all chips are created equal. One of my 2600K's runs ~5C hotter at the same voltage/speed than another 2600K.

I would imagine 3 or 6 Yate Loon D12SM-12's would be a good fan choice. 1650 RPM 70 CFM.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Doesn't seem that outrageous considering I get ~95C at that speed/voltage. 30mV from 1.4 to 1.43 can make a bit of difference temp wise coupled with a 200MHz clock speed increase. For comparison purposes, what temps do you get at 4.8Ghz and 1.4v?

I would imagine 3 or 6 Yate Loon D12SM-12's would be a good fan choice. 1650 RPM 70 CFM.


OMG thats hot. Thats on an h20 loop?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


OMG thats hot. Thats on an h20 loop?


No, just an H70 which is comparable to a D14/SA.


----------



## Atraps003

Here's my 24 hour blend run at 4.5 GHz.

Memory @ stock

Heatsink

Settings in BIOS-
LLC- Enabled
Vcore- 1.425
Qpi/Vtt- 1.125
PCH Core- 1.08
PLL- 1.72










Took awhile to get the darn thing stable. I have a ~12 hour blend run that blue screened 5-10 minutes after I took the screenshot lol.

Vcore- 1.405
Qpi/Vtt- 1.1


----------



## compudaze

I should have a 12H blend complete tonight for a 2600K at 4.8GHz using 1.320V. My previous 2600K did 4.8GHz using 1.376v. The temps aren't that much different (-3C) considering the 56mV difference. Room temp could be +2C since last time making the real difference -5C, but that's speculation. Could this be the magical 24/7 5GHz 2600K I've been looking for? We shall see...


----------



## puffsNasco

5Ghz too easy, we can underclock to like 2ghz instead?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


5Ghz too easy, we can underclock to like 2ghz instead?


Underclock? Your man card could be pulled for such blasphemy here...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atraps003*


Here's my 24 hour blend run at 4.5 GHz.

Memory @ stock

Heatsink

Settings in BIOS-
LLC- Enabled
Vcore- 1.425
Qpi/Vtt- 1.125
PCH Core- 1.08
PLL- 1.72










Took awhile to get the darn thing stable. I have a ~12 hour blend run that blue screened 5-10 minutes after I took the screenshot lol.

Vcore- 1.405
Qpi/Vtt- 1.1











For a minute I thought 1.1v for 4.5ghz







then realised it's a bug in cpu-z for some b3 mobos.

your first ss will be added









EDIT: there was a new version of cpu-z thats eliminates the bug for gigabyte b3 mobos, just gotta find it and add it to OP









EDIT: found it CPU-z 1.57.1 HERE Big thanks to stasio. Got it from here - http://www.overclock.net/13083160-post118.html


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13122015*
> No, just an H70 which is comparable to a D14/SA.


Ah ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;13124235*
> 5Ghz too easy, we can underclock to like 2ghz instead?


Lmao +5 and a man card regenerator.


----------



## Merzki

Here's mine running at 4.8ghz with Hyper threading
Air Cooler: Noctua nh-d14

Running prime95:









Cool down test:









I can push it more, but temps go crazy high. I'll probably resort to water cooling if I wanted to go past 4.8ghz

any airflow suggestion guys? I currently don't have a fan on the side panel coz my case won't allow me to fit one with a d14 installed.

Thanks!


----------



## blazarcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13116993*
> Doesn't seem that outrageous considering I get ~95C at that speed/voltage. 30mV from 1.4 to 1.43 can make a bit of difference temp wise coupled with a 200MHz clock speed increase. For comparison purposes, what temps do you get at 4.8Ghz and 1.4v?
> 
> EDIT: Also, not all chips are created equal. One of my 2600K's runs ~5C hotter at the same voltage/speed than another 2600K.
> 
> I would imagine 3 or 6 Yate Loon D12SM-12's would be a good fan choice. 1650 RPM 70 CFM.


Thanks for the input! I am hoping a fan upgrade will net me at least 5C improvement but at least when I'm gaming I don't get above 56-7C. I wonder if the problems lies with the integrated pump not being able to move water fast enough when stressed 100%.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merzki;13129722*
> Here's mine running at 4.8ghz with Hyper threading
> Air Cooler: Noctua nh-d14
> 
> Running prime95:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to OCN, very nice overclock. Added









EDIT: Mezki is it me or does those temps look quite high for a dh14, I know your on 2600k with HT on which increase the temps quite a bit but I was just wondering what TIM are you using and have you tried reaseating also are you running a push/pull config?

On the other note, going to watercooling will definitely help those temps.


----------



## Merzki

Thanks!
It's a bad time to run tests during the summer. Ambient at 27c-29c here in the Philippines & can even reach 30c+!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merzki;13131120*
> Thanks!
> It's a bad time to run tests during the summer. Ambient at 27c-29c here in the Philippines & can even reach 30c+!


Ouch







nice clock nonetheless.


----------



## _s3v3n_

@Merzki

Load temps is kindda high. 86c on 4.8ghz

I don't think you're running it in safe load temps dude.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_;13131210*
> @Merzki
> 
> Load temps is kindda high. 86c on 4.8ghz
> 
> I don't think you're running it in safe load temps dude.


This^ however, cpu throttles at 95c (I think) so its still ok *BUT* definitely not a good idea. Most SB users say to keep it below 80 is good, keeeping it below 75 is pretty good and keeping it below 70 is really really good.







I personally keep my temps below 70c so I would either invest in watercooling or reduce the overclock because I wouldn't recommend keeping it at that clock with those temps for 24/7 *but its totally upto you*


----------



## Merzki

I'll probably get myself a wc kit.
Since I'm new to wc, any brands/specs you guys would like to suggest.
Appreciate it thanks a lot.

Edit:
@munaim1
yup I'm running a push/pull. I'm using the noctua nt-h1 that came with it, I've tried re-seating the cooler about 3-4 times already. same results. I'll try again.


----------



## Merzki

Update:
I think it's better now,

I re-seated, re-applied TIM & I connected the fans straight to my fan speed controller(before motherboard header). It seems better now *cross fingers*
I'm gonna do another 8-12hour blend test and see what happens.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_;13131210*
> @Merzki
> 
> Load temps is kindda high. 86c on 4.8ghz
> 
> I don't think you're running it in safe load temps dude.


Think about how often his CPU will actually hit 86C... Probably never. How often will it hit 70-75C? Maybe during gaming, encoding, etc. for a few hours a day if that. How long will it be far below that? Most of the time.


----------



## Merzki

I ran a new blend test (1 1/2 hour), I got better results but it's not worth it running 12 hours again. I only got a -4c on my hottest temp core & 31c-34c with all cores on idle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13132631*
> Think about how often his CPU will actually hit 86C... Probably never. How often will it hit 70-75C? Maybe during gaming, encoding, etc. for a few hours a day if that. How long will it be far below that? Most of the time.


You're right, I barely even reach 60% of my cpu usage when gaming.
I tired running Crysis 2 & Dragon age II simultaneously with max settings PC usage was about 60-70%, temp was at 65-70c (ambient @ 27-29c). I'll probably do some encoding some time but not anytime soon.


----------



## Atraps003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13124868*
> For a minute I thought 1.1v for 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then realised it's a bug in cpu-z for some b3 mobos.


I wish lol. Yea I installed the fixed version for the first ss.


----------



## phazer11

Ok wish me luck. I'm having to get a new 2500k hope it's a good one. It looks like the memory controller on mine fried. Anyways I had my dad handle the rma this time and he was able to get them to cross ship so it should be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Ok wish me luck. I'm having to get a new 2500k hope it's a good one. It looks like the memory controller on mine fried. Anyways I had my dad handle the rma this time and he was able to get them to cross ship so it should be here Monday or Tuesday.


Luck has been wished, you should get a good one...


----------



## phazer11

Yeah I hope so too last time I had a problem and had to rma I went from 5.2 GHz @1.45v to this last one at 4.7 @ 1.48v


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Ok wish me luck. I'm having to get a new 2500k hope it's a good one. It looks like the memory controller on mine fried. Anyways I had my dad handle the rma this time and he was able to get them to cross ship so it should be here Monday or Tuesday.


Good luck









Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


I should have a 12H blend complete tonight for a 2600K at 4.8GHz using 1.320V. My previous 2600K did 4.8GHz using 1.376v. The temps aren't that much different (-3C) considering the 56mV difference. Room temp could be +2C since last time making the real difference -5C, but that's speculation. Could this be the magical 24/7 5GHz 2600K I've been looking for? We shall see...


Hows it going with the new one, any updates?


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Think about how often his CPU will actually hit 86C... Probably never. How often will it hit 70-75C? Maybe during gaming, encoding, etc. for a few hours a day if that. How long will it be far below that? Most of the time.


It's actually totally up to him if he wants to keep it that way. I'm just saying it's kind of high running it @ 4.8ghz

What I'm trying to say is; If he's running it @ 5ghz then I can understand that sudden spike @ 86c.

Anyways, it's a ~300 bucks chip so we can always buy another one if it goes bad.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Hows it going with the new one, any updates?


Not as good as I thought. I was able to get it stable at 1.365V vs 1.385V (Bios) but it runs slightly hotter. Going to try a remount to see if temps improve. Doubt I'll try for 5GHz now.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Just started at [email protected] but still got 10 hours to go. I might cut corners here since it still has enough head room on my load temps.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Not as good as I thought. I was able to get it stable at 1.365V vs 1.385V (Bios) but it runs slightly hotter. Going to try a remount to see if temps improve. Doubt I'll try for 5GHz now.


oh right, well hopefully the remount helps the temp. 0.20v difference is really good but lets if the remount works in your favour. Good luck


----------



## Merzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_;13144334*
> It's actually totally up to him if he wants to keep it that way. I'm just saying it's kind of high running it @ 4.8ghz
> 
> What I'm trying to say is; If he's running it @ 5ghz then I can understand that sudden spike @ 86c.
> 
> Anyways, it's a ~300 bucks chip so we can always buy another one if it goes bad.


I'm quite satisfied with my OC. As I'm typing this my hottest core is at 39c.

I can run 5ghz with the temps I have right now, but that is with HT disabled.
I don't think my cpu cooler/case can stand the temps of a 5ghz with HT setup.

I'll probably look into wc & just build a custom loop, but not anytime soon.


----------



## N1MA

hey guys, need your help here. i just overclocked my i7-2600k. i'm still running test using cpu-z, prime95, and real temp. my question is when i open cpu-z at first, the core speed is at 1.6ghz and when i run prime95 it goes to 4.5ghz with 1.504 voltage but the number is not stable, as it change every few second. sometimes, it goes down to 3.4ghz with 1.368 voltage. is that normal or does that mean the overclocking went wrong? also, what should the max temperature be? mine goes up to 78-79 just running it for a few minutes. ill let these keep running and keep it updated

thanks for the help


----------



## phazer11

That's vdroop which is normal although I don't think it should drop your core speed too. Normally the voltage just drops (Sometimes alot) but it stays at same frequency which one of the biggest causes of BSOD. Try using Load Line Calibration to counter it

But um... why on god's green earth are you ramming 1.5v into your CPU for 4.5 GHz!!?


----------



## Jasonn20

I need to find a way to keep my room temps under control with this OC stress testing it makes my ambients very high and in turn makes my air cooler less effective.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Was it someone here, that said that the Coolmaster V6's back-plate can short out 1155 MoBos?


----------



## N1MA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


That's vdroop which is normal although I don't think it should drop your core speed too. Normally the voltage just drops (Sometimes alot) but it stays at same frequency which one of the biggest causes of BSOD. Try using Load Line Calibration to counter it

But um... why on god's green earth are you ramming 1.5v into your CPU for 4.5 GHz!!?


well the reason it's at 1.5v is because i'm new to overclocking and my mother board doesnt allow me to set cpu voltage and it has offset voltage instead and i don't know how to change it with that so i put random numbers


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13150377*
> Was it someone here, that said that the Coolmaster V6's back-plate can short out 1155 MoBos?


I did. why? CoolerMaster confirmed it was an issue but they denied responsibility claiming it to be limited to ASUS boards and not their problems they said I should get another board and that would fix the probelm with their cooler. Alternatively they said I could fill out a request form for some washers that I shouldn't use with the backplate, I could use them but they say using them with the backplate is possible but not recommended. I hate their support took me 3 days to actually talk to someone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N1MA;13150965*
> well the reason it's at 1.5v is because i'm new to overclocking and my mother board doesnt allow me to set cpu voltage and it has offset voltage instead and i don't know how to change it with that so i put random numbers


Well if for whatever stupid reason it doesn't work in BIOS I can't imagine it not try using the ASUS AI Suite and setting it from the GUI there. I'd try 1.33-1.35 cpu vcore for a 4.5 GHz OC to start out with.


----------



## sockpirate

Well i havent been here in a while , see you changed the rules from min of 8 hours to a solid 12. Anyway , not trying to get into the club , but i finally zeroed in my 24/7 4.5GHZ to the lowest vcore possible. I was able to get 4.5 stable for 10 hours at 1.305V in bios, not too bad. Temps didnt go above 72c , average load temp was 70.75c. I could have gone longer but i usually bench while i sleep over night, for two reasons, the first being cooler ambient (i live in NM, NO ac atm) , the second being i cant go without using my computer for extended periods of time ha ha.

Probably gonna take a break from benching for a few days , then gonna go for a 4.8 clock stable at 10 hours, and then a 5.0 stable clock at 10 hours. Gonna need to time it better to keep those bench times exclusively at night when its cooler, my 4.5 10 hour ran into 1pm and ambient was a bit too hot for my liking, although the D14 (windy) held its own quite nicely.

Although i was able to pass a 5 hour run in prime at 1.295V, i would always fail after 5 hours, so stability is debatable for that vcore.



Here are my initial test results over the last month , started with an H70 and switched to a D14.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Well i havent been here in a while , see you changed the rules from min of 8 hours to a solid 12. Anyway , not trying to get into the club , but i finally zeroed in my 24/7 4.5GHZ to the lowest vcore possible. I was able to get 4.5 stable for 10 hours at 1.305V in bios, not too bad. Temps didnt go above 72c , average load temp was 70.75c. I could have gone longer but i usually bench while i sleep over night, for two reasons, the first being cooler ambient (i live in NM, NO ac atm) , the second being i cant go without using my computer for extended periods of time ha ha.

Probably gonna take a break from benching for a few days , then gonna go for a 4.8 clock stable at 10 hours, and then a 5.0 stable clock at 10 hours. Gonna need to time it better to keep those bench times exclusively at night when its cooler, my 4.5 10 hour ran into 1pm and ambient was a bit too hot for my liking, although the D14 (windy) held its own quite nicely.

Although i was able to pass a 5 hour run in prime at 1.295V, i would always fail after 5 hours, so stability is debatable for that vcore.



Here are my initial test results over the last month , started with an H70 and switched to a D14.





Not bad I guess. Temps seem a little high in your SS though. Considering your cooler and the volts.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N1MA*


well the reason it's at 1.5v is because i'm new to overclocking and my mother board doesnt allow me to set cpu voltage and it has offset voltage instead and i don't know how to change it with that so i put random numbers










Unfortunately, those P8P67 M's and LE boards were NOT designed for serious overclocking. They use completely different (worse) VRM technology than the rest of Asus' boards, and Asus decided to deliberately cripple voltage setting on these boards. I mean, the boards could EASILY support manual voltages. But Asus wants you to spend more money for higher end boards if you want that. It's called product segmentation. It sucks, but it makes companies money, and real life stuff just happens to suck.

Intel did the exact same thing with including VT-D in the 2600 and 2500 CPU's but NOT in the "K" series chips. VT-D allows virtual operating systems to access devices directly through their own drivers, not just the CPU. VT-X only allows hardware CPU access; the devices support has to be written through an emulation layer instead.

People often try to buy budget parts, because they can't afford the next higher up item, but sometimes it's better to save up a little extra dough and get the better parts.

The M/LE boards are fine for HTPC systems and people who want to do low overclocking (up to around 4 to 4.2 ghz). But offset clocking is difficult, confusing, and doesn't always give you the result you think it should.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Not bad I guess. Temps seem a little high in your SS though. Considering your cooler and the volts.


Dude i live in southern NM its hot as poo right now, the 10 hour bench ran into the middle of the day . At night temps don't rise above 60c at that voltage. Temps are extremely dependent on the ambient, and my ambient is horrendous. 
Although i will agree i have a very average chip, i have seen people run the lower end of the 1.2v spectrum for this OC







. Oh well , i am happy with this OC and this voltage for now.

As you can see my minimum temps are extremely low , that was around 3am when i started the bench. Most of the time i wont go above 55c when im benching, but this ran into the hottest part of the day, I am pretty surprised temps weren't higher to be honest.


----------



## phazer11

It's about 98F with 60-80% humidity here...
I was just saying I was getting 75C max with my CoolerMaster V6 GT and 1.48v.


----------



## sockpirate

Oh dang , like i said my chip is pretty average, although my as5 is not cured yet. But yeah i mostly blame the chip .


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13151660*
> Here are my initial test results over the last month , started with an H70 and switched to a D14.


Thats a whole lot of stress testing there sockpirate









EDIT: +rep for sharing info, however, I defintely wouldn't run prime that many times especially with the vcore that im using. Tested mine twice with 12hours each and left it, since then I havn't done any stress testing


----------



## sockpirate

I am a bit obsessive compulsive ha ha , hope the info helps even a little bit.
I would like to conclude that the H70 is junk.....
Time to start looking at some big boy clocks, 4.8 and 5.0 tests here i come!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


I am a bit obsessive compulsive ha ha , hope the info helps even a little bit.
I would like to conclude that the H70 is junk.....
Time to start looking at some big boy clocks, 4.8 and 5.0 tests here i come!










good luck on those higher clocks


----------



## Penryn

I really still need to get 12 hours to do this lol


----------



## compudaze

Temps seem way too high for this... Still need to remount.

Lowering CPU PLL from 1.8V to 1.7625V allowed me to drop Vcore from 1.365V to 1.335V. Anything below 1.7625 didn't make any difference and anything above it required more Vcore. Previous chip required 1.385V at 1.8V PLL, but the temps don't seem to be as low as they should.

Min ambient during test: 21.1C
Max ambient during test: 22.8C
Ambient at end of test: 21.1C










Ignore the typo's in the screenshot


----------



## munaim1

@Compudaze, I dont thats too bad, I mean you was running 4.8ghz with 1.376v for over 24hrs and those where the highest temps 67-76-78-74, now with your new one you've knocked off 5c off the highest core. But with the amount of vcore your using now, compared to before, I too would have expected a further decrease in temps, but as it stands the new one is still a good chip maybe even better than your old one.

Nice overclock


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


@Compudaze, I dont thats too bad, I mean you was running 4.8ghz with 1.376v for over 24hrs and those where the highest temps 67-76-78-74, now with your new one you've knocked off 5c off the highest core. But with the amount of vcore your using now, compared to before, I too would have expected a further decrease in temps, but as it stands the new one is still a good chip maybe even better than your old one.

Nice overclock











Remounted and knocked off 1.3C immediately. After ~1H of curing I knocked off a total of 1.8C. Going to try again tomorrow and see if more curing time helps. Going to possibly do some fan testing as well.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Remounted and knocked off 1.3C immediately. After ~1H of curing I knocked off a total of 1.8C. Going to try again tomorrow and see if more curing time helps. Going to possibly do some fan testing as well.


Sweet







looks like it's coming together nicely. What TIM are you using?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13184472*
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it's coming together nicely. What TIM are you using?


IC Diamond


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;13171293*
> I really still need to get 12 hours to do this lol


Hopefully it's soon, better late then never









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13186929*
> IC Diamond


Nice







I found that after 24hours of curing on IC7, it works the best, I tested it with three other pastes, mx2, mx3 and shin etsu (blue cap) and it performed 3/4c better than the others.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's my latest results:


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13190361*
> Here's my latest results:


Nice overclock, but without a prime blend or IBT with sp1 and new avx linkpack is it stable? I could boot into windows and post the same thing as you did at 5.5ghz







Check OP


----------



## phazer11

Just to be safe even though I'm fairly certain they only wanted to blame someone else for my processor issues. Intel said that my RAM ( 9-9-9-24-2T 1.65v 1600 MHz stock timings and such ) will fry the memory controller and that's the issue. I think they just wanted to blame corsair but I told them the bios wouldn't let it go over 1.5v @1333 MHz

It is safe to run them at 1.65v 1600 MHz right? I should be able to go lower on timings and MHZ for more stability?

I'm using the Corsair XMS3 (3 x 2GB 1600 MHz Kit)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Just to be safe even though I'm fairly certain they only wanted to blame someone else for my processor issues. Intel said that my RAM ( 9-9-9-24-2T 1.65v 1600 MHz stock timings and such ) will fry the memory controller and that's the issue. I think they just wanted to blame corsair but I told them the bios wouldn't let it go over 1.5v @1333 MHz

It is safe to run them at 1.65v 1600 MHz right? I should be able to go lower on timings and MHZ for more stability?

I'm using the Corsair XMS3 (3 x 2GB 1600 MHz Kit)


I been running my rated sticks 1.5 on 1.61v without any issues. So lets see what others have to say.


----------



## phazer11

Munaim I just tried my new CPU and Cooler and the cpu light blinks then the RAM light lights up and stays lit no matter what I do (tried switching ram sticks out, tried someone else's ram sticks, tried without ram) and it'd stay like that for a minute then the cpu light would blink and it'd reset itself.
Any ideas?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I been running my rated sticks 1.5 on 1.61v without any issues. So lets see what others have to say.


I've actually been running my Corsair 1600C9 1.65v at 1.5v at stock timings with no problem. I was able to OC this ram to 1800 or so at 1.65 on my AMD setup and I also ran it on this one at 1.65v for a bit when I first got it to rule out ram issues. I'd try undervolting.


----------



## phazer11

Ok it seems like it was just a DIMM slot issue. I'll have to RMA the board again it seems >V< ASUS is not on my good list. DIMM slots A1 and A2 are dead. thankfully B1 and B2 seem to work ok. So I ran AI suite and auto tuning got it to 4.9 GHz so hopefully I'll be able to get 4.7 GHz again.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13196394*
> Ok it seems like it was just a DIMM slot issue. I'll have to RMA the board again it seems >V< ASUS is not on my good list. DIMM slots A1 and A2 are dead. thankfully B1 and B2 seem to work ok. So I ran AI suite and auto tuning got it to 4.9 GHz so hopefully I'll be able to get 4.7 GHz again.


holy crap RMA again







bro I seriously don't know what to say. How many times have you done a RMA in the last couple of months?

Btw i followed the asus manual and im currently using slot 2 and 4 on my mobo, I think thats a2 and b2.

Best of luck mate


----------



## phazer11

Um lets see... 1 DoA, 1 dead in 48 hours, 1 dead in 31-35 days, one dead in two to three weeks. One that lasted about a week. This one... (lasted 5 days, 1 of use XD)
Um if you only count the times I've dealt with ASUS 3 times. If you count the DoA and the dud (48 hours and it died) that I was able exchange for new ones. That'd be like 5.

You don't know how badly I wanted to get a refund on this entire build after strike 2.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13197096*
> Um lets see... 1 DoA, 1 dead in 48 hours, 1 dead in 31-35 days, one dead in two to three weeks. This one...
> Um if you only count the times I've dealt with ASUS 3 times. If you count the DoA and the dud (48 hours and it died) that I was able exchange for new ones. That'd be like 5.
> 
> You don't know how badly I wanted to get a refund on this entire build after strike 2.


two strikes would have been enough for me, kudos to you for staying strong







On that note it might be a good idea to look else where. maybe the gigabyte mobo? I heard that they recently released a bios that gives more oc controls, something like 10 levels of llc settings as apposed to asus's 4/5 settings. I still yet to RMA this mobo (B2) still runnign fine for me, until the z68 is released or I feel bored







I wont change my mobo.


----------



## phazer11

One of the main problems is I'm kinda stuck with this board. I can't get a refund and I don't have any money to get a new one... Hopefully if I complain enough this time they'll upgrade my board. Oh and unless you get lucky or something good luck trying to get ASUS to let you upgrade through a recall unless you mean just buying a new one...

Man I fricking miss my 5.2 GHz stable and B2 motherboard *sigh*


----------



## munaim1

through the recall, like for like mobo (B2 for B3) and then maybe sell it


----------



## phazer11

Well 4.9v at 1.45v didn't work failed after an hour or a little more. Of course auto tuning achieved that with 1.56v


----------



## Lost-boi

Ouch man. Thats a lot of RMAs! Now you know why I dont use Asus anymore lol.
1.56v for 4.9gig whoa thats pushing some power!


----------



## phazer11

Yeah that was auto tuning. Anyone know a formula for ~ how much to subtract from the auto-tune voltage to get the same results?
It used a vcore in the 1.52-1.58v range multiplier of 48 and bclk of 103.


----------



## munaim1

you should try the settings I pmed you last time, you that as a guide and tweak it arround those settings and im confident you'll be able to do it.

Good Luck bro


----------



## phazer11

I never got a pm from you...
What were the settings?

I also found these recommendations.
Load Line Calibration - LLC
When CPU is under full load it draws a tremendous of powers, this cause voltage to drop (Vdrop). However,
motherboard is automatically compensated by increasing the voltage a little bit. This feature should be enabled
when the CPU is overclocked to prevent the voltage fluctuation.

VCC/VCCIO/CPUIO
It's CPU Input/Output (IO voltage terminals. This voltage work just like QPI/VVT/IMC and the default voltage is
1.05v but it needs to keep within 1.10 - 1.20v when your overclock beyond 4GHz, increasing this voltage also help
to improve the stability when 4 memory DIMMs occupied and its max speed (2133MHz). This high voltage
doesn't seem to affect overclocking.

VCCSA
This is "System Agent" voltage inside the CPU. Since Sandy Bridge's IMC (Integarated Memrory Controller) and
PCI-E controller are very robust therefore you don't really need high voltage to run your DDR3 at highest speeds.
The default voltage is 0.95v and it is not important to have it above the default value. It's best to keep it at default.

Memory Voltage - vDRAM
This voltage is directly related to RAM modules, increasing its voltage will allow you to achieve higher MEM frequency.
The 0.5v differential rule is still applied for LGA1155 so keep this voltage within 0.5v of the VCC/VCCIO/CPUIO voltage
to prevent damaging the CPU. The deault voltage is 1.10v.

CPU PLL Voltage
This is power of the internal PLL on the CPU, the default value is 1.80v. You only need to change this voltage if you
have no luck to get your overclock to stable after you have changed the VCC/VCCIO/CPUIO voltages.

PCH Voltage - Platform Control Hub
The default value is 1.05v and no need to change this voltage because it doesn't contribute to any overclock capability
therefore keeps it at default setting.

I'll have my mom handle the RMA this time if she can get them to refund my money do you think I should have her do it? And if so which board should I get?


----------



## munaim1

Sorry phazer I'll post the settings here for you later on, im out atm


----------



## phazer11

Alright.
It seems alright right now. Prime 95 has been going for 8 hours 10 minutes 4.7 GHz 1.4v average temp hovers around 58C the max was 80C and that was only 30 minutes after it started it didn't stay there for hardly any time at all.

I need to make another set of screws so I can get a Push/Pull config going.


----------



## Penryn

Hmm. I've had 0 problems with my Asus board. Might be the weather here XD


----------



## phazer11

Ok made some screws fans are different and speeds are too but still it's been Prime 95 Blend testing this at 4.8 (same exact settings as the 4.7 I just posted besides with 48 multiplier instead of 47) for an hour and 10 minutes. So far min temps are 26C max temps are 75C average temps are 57C so so far so good.

One thing I've noticed about the 2500k's I've had is that the third core is always the hottest. Right now it's about 5C hotter than the others and it's been up to 8C hotter O.O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;13206514*
> Hmm. I've had 0 problems with my Asus board. Might be the weather here XD


It's just my horrid luck with computers. It's the reason I always buy my laptops and such through Best Buy because of their warranty (which if I take it in there 9/10 times they give me what I paid for - the warranty cost the other 1/10 times they send it off and I have troubles then I take it back in lol). For instance just two-three weeks ago so about 20 days after I got my new laptop the HDD went out replaced. Then the other day got knocked off it's stand (thankfully it wasn't on and I could pop it back together). My previous laptop had a few bad pixels since I bought it no biggie, then the casing on the HDD cage got to tight somehow and kept eating HDD's (replace to current laptop) the one before that someone spilt milk which arked and landed on my laptop and my shirt (replaced to one before this one). I'm sure you get the picture lol.


----------



## munaim1

Well done phazer, seems your going in the right track. I'll be more than happy to a help when and if you start getting problems







Also let me know if you wana know what my settings are


----------



## munaim1

Come guys lets see those sandy's, im still contemplating whether or not to add IBT with new linkpack as a stability tester on this thread.

Unless your going to go out and selling your rig to buy an ssd then I'm sure you have a few hours to spare









take a look and post back back with your stable sandy rig


----------



## phazer11

Sure. What are your settings?
I bumped up vcore by 0.15 from 4.7 stable vcore (1.4v) to 4.8 so it's running at 4.8 GHz with 1.415v vcore and a VID of 1.371 but all the other settings are the same. So VRM is 350, Duty Control Extreme, LLC Ultra High, Phase Control Extreme, PLL overvoltage enabled, PLL 1.8375, PCH,VCCIO,VCCSA are set to auto.

Although soon I think I'm going to try something with my RAM. Namely lowering the speed from 1600 MHZ to 1333MHz lowering the DRAM voltage from 1.65v to 1.5v and adjusting the timings from 9-9-9-24-2T to 8-8-8-22-2T or something any recommendations?

Ok well I got an 11 and a half hour prime. That'll have to be good enough because I stopped it.


----------



## phazer11

Sure. What are your settings?
I bumped up vcore by 0.15 from 4.7 stable vcore (1.4v) to 4.8
Also I can pot I think an 11 hour picture in about an hour but I have to leave after that and I wanna put my cpu to folding so that ok munaim?

Ok well I got an 11 and a half hour prime. That'll have to be good enough because I stopped it.

Opps hit the wrong button. Someone delete it?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Sure. What are your settings?
I bumped up vcore by 0.15 from 4.7 stable vcore (1.4v) to 4.8 so it's running at 4.8 GHz with 1.415v vcore and a VID of 1.371 but all the other settings are the same. So VRM is 350, Duty Control Extreme, LLC Ultra High, Phase Control Extreme, PLL overvoltage enabled, PLL 1.8375, PCH,VCCIO,VCCSA are set to auto.

Although soon I think I'm going to try something with my RAM. Namely lowering the speed from 1600 MHZ to 1333MHz lowering the DRAM voltage from 1.65v to 1.5v and adjusting the timings from 9-9-9-24-2T to 8-8-8-22-2T or something any recommendations?

Ok well I got an 11 and a half hour prime. That'll have to be good enough because I stopped it.


If you have the same ram I do I would try leaving it at stock timings even at 1600C9.

They're the CMX4GX3M2A1600C9. There's a 6GB kit of the same as well that I don't have the model number on atm but I'd also drop to 4GB so you can take advantage of dual channel.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


Sure. What are your settings?
I bumped up vcore by 0.15 from 4.7 stable vcore (1.4v) to 4.8 so it's running at 4.8 GHz with 1.415v vcore and a VID of 1.371 but all the other settings are the same. So VRM is 350, Duty Control Extreme, LLC Ultra High, Phase Control Extreme, PLL overvoltage enabled, PLL 1.8375, PCH,VCCIO,VCCSA are set to auto.

Although soon I think I'm going to try something with my RAM. Namely lowering the speed from 1600 MHZ to 1333MHz lowering the DRAM voltage from 1.65v to 1.5v and adjusting the timings from 9-9-9-24-2T to 8-8-8-22-2T or something any recommendations?

Ok well I got an 11 and a half hour prime. That'll have to be good enough because I stopped it.


those settings look good, however try lowering the pll voltage to around 1.75 and increase the vccio to 1.1v and reduce the vcore by 0.01 or so, see if that helps. just a reminder it's a minimum of 12 hours bro (nearest hour)









try leaving it at 1.65 and see if you can lower the timings. then start reducing the dram volts until your not stable.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;13215633*
> If you have the same ram I do I would try leaving it at stock timings even at 1600C9.
> 
> They're the CMX4GX3M2A1600C9. There's a 6GB kit of the same as well that I don't have the model number on atm but I'd also drop to 4GB so you can take advantage of dual channel.


have the same as you I have the 6 GB Kit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13215757*
> those settings look good, however try lowering the pll voltage to around 1.75 and increase the vccio to 1.1v and reduce the vcore by 0.01 or so, see if that helps. just a reminder it's a minimum of 12 hours bro (nearest hour)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try leaving it at 1.65 and see if you can lower the timings. then start reducing the dram volts until your not stable.


11 and a half hours I even have a screenshot of 11 hours 35 minutes rounded up it is 12 hours. So it is the nearest hour ^v^. Plus that's just Prime 95 Blend I'm running Folding at Home
smp so that should be good enough.
I'll lower pll to 1.75 ish set RAM to 1.5v and try lowering timings. 1.5v just because I wanna see if it's possible and to try and keep my memory controller intact longer.

I was planning on upping the increasing the vccio to 1.1 or 1.15 as well. I might try lowering vcore by .05v as it was unstable at 1.4v after about 3 hours.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13216386*
> have the same as you I have the 6 GB Kit
> 
> 11 and a half hours I even have a screenshot of 11 hours 35 minutes rounded up it is 12 hours. So it is the nearest hour ^v^. Plus that's just Prime 95 Blend I'm running Folding at Home
> smp so that should be good enough.
> I'll lower pll to 1.75 ish set RAM to 1.5v and try lowering timings. 1.5v just because I wanna see if it's possible and to try and keep my memory controller intact longer.
> 
> I was planning on upping the increasing the vccio to 1.1 or 1.15 as well. I might try lowering vcore by .05v as it was unstable at 1.4v after about 3 hours.


Here's what I did:

start with 48x multi, 1.4V CPU voltage, CPU PLL 1.7V, VCCIO 1.2V, VCCSA Auto, RAM 1.5V (at jedec 1333 for now)
make sure that's 100% stable, if not lower multiplier until stability is reached
find lowest cpu voltage, for me, it was 1.335V (bios) w/llc on ultra high
bring CPU PLL to 1.75V and make sure it's stable, if not lower one notch until it's stable. if 1.75V was stable, raise a notch until you reach instability and lower to the last known stable voltage. for me it was 1.7625V
bring up ram to rated speeds/timings. start at 1.65V to make sure it's stable at rated speed/timings. next try 1.60V still stable? try 1.55V. still stable? keep lowering one notch until you reach instability then raise back to last stable voltage. my 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5V runs fine at 1866 9-11-9-27 1.5V. i've read that ram which required 1.65v on previous gen, should run fine at 1.5-1.6V on SB.
bring vccio back to default 1.050V and make sure it's stable, if not raise it a notch until you reach stability, for me it was stable at 1.05V

If I didn't do it this way and left everything standard but CPU voltage, than my lowest stable vcore was 1.365 (bios) vs 1.335V (bios) from lowering cpu pll. With my chip/ram I didn't have to touch VCCIO after all.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13216830*
> Here's what I did:
> 
> start with 48x multi, 1.4V CPU voltage, CPU PLL 1.7V, VCCIO 1.2V, VCCSA Auto, RAM 1.5V (at jedec 1333 for now)
> make sure that's 100% stable, if not lower multiplier until stability is reached
> find lowest cpu voltage, for me, it was 1.335V (bios) w/llc on ultra high
> bring CPU PLL to 1.75V and make sure it's stable, if not lower one notch until it's stable. if 1.75V was stable, raise a notch until you reach instability and lower to the last known stable voltage. for me it was 1.7625V
> bring up ram to rated speeds/timings. start at 1.65V to make sure it's stable at rated speed/timings. next try 1.60V still stable? try 1.55V. still stable? keep lowering one notch until you reach instability then raise back to last stable voltage. my 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5V runs fine at 1866 9-11-9-27 1.5V. i've read that ram which required 1.65v on previous gen, should run fine at 1.5-1.6V on SB.
> bring vccio back to default 1.050V and make sure it's stable, if not raise it a notch until you reach stability, for me it was stable at 1.05V
> 
> If I didn't do it this way and left everything standard but CPU voltage, than my lowest stable vcore was 1.365 (bios) vs 1.335V (bios) from lowering cpu pll. With my chip/ram I didn't have to touch VCCIO after all.


Well your chip is obviously much better than mine even if you don't consider yours has HT. I'm setting it to 48x with vccio to 1.15v, pll to 1.75v, pch to auto, vccsa to auto, and vcore to 1.39 I lowered ram voltage to 1.5v and lowered timings to 8-8-8-22-2T.

Lets hope that works as 4.8 GHz at 1.415v, 1.8375v pll, vccio,vccsa,pch, and dram 1.65v 9-9-9-24-2T was 11 hours and 35 minutes stable (12 hours)


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I updated the Linpack binaries on IBT and after several runs got a BSOD at 4.7GHz/1.30v. So this is my final 24/7 OC for now. I'm trying to keep the voltage as low as possible:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## munaim1

nice overclock ^


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13218681*
> Well your chip is obviously much better than mine even if you don't consider yours has HT. I'm setting it to 48x with vccio to 1.15v, pll to 1.75v, pch to auto, vccsa to auto, and vcore to 1.39 I lowered ram voltage to 1.5v and lowered timings to 8-8-8-22-2T.
> 
> Lets hope that works as 4.8 GHz at 1.415v, 1.8375v pll, vccio,vccsa,pch, and dram 1.65v 9-9-9-24-2T was 11 hours and 35 minutes stable (12 hours)


If that fails for you, how are you going to know what the problem was? IMO it's better to take it one step at a time to ensure you know which setting is causing the failure. Changing more than one setting at a time is to leave you throwing your arms in the air with no idea what caused the instability. Yes, it'll take much longer this way but having the satisfaction of having a perfectly stable system with the most optimal settings is worth it to me.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13218984*
> If that fails for you, how are you going to know what the problem was? IMO it's better to take it one step at a time to ensure you know which setting is causing the failure. Changing more than one setting at a time is to leave you throwing your arms in the air with no idea what caused the instability. Yes, it'll take much longer this way but having the satisfaction of having a perfectly stable system with the most optimal settings is worth it to me.


Couldn't have said it any better


----------



## bce22

Here is my 4.6ghz i5 -2500k prime stable (about 20 hours) and 25 Runs IBT stable rig. It's not great at all, but so far it's the best I can come up with. I seem to NEVER get lucky with CPUs. I'd love to push it to 4.8ghz for 24/7 (maybe you guys can help).

vCore set to 1.385 in bios and under load it's about 1.376-1.384.

Anyway here it is!!

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22;13220827*
> Here is my 4.6ghz i5 -2500k prime stable (about 20 hours) and 25 Runs IBT stable rig. It's not great at all, but so far it's the best I can come up with. I seem to NEVER get lucky with CPUs. I'd love to push it to 4.8ghz for 24/7 (maybe you guys can help).
> 
> vCore set to 1.385 in bios and under load it's about 1.376-1.384.
> 
> Anyway here it is!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brad


sorry but won't be accepted, please read the rules carefully.









Here is a reminded of the rules:
Quote:


> *Rules*
> 
> 1. *12 HOURS+* of Blend run.
> 
> *2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your ocn name (use notepad or something), CPU-Z 1.57 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!!*
> 
> 3. List your overclock, voltage, cooling and RAM
> 
> 4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+
> 
> Cpu-z 1.57.1 link: ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.57.1-setup-en.exe Big thanks to stasio.
> 
> Realtemp 3.67 link: http://www.mediafire.com/?91blrwtl1lenzal
> 
> Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1


----------



## 3xVicious

Hey munaim, I'm still having those annoying BSODs popping up. I reinstalled Windows to make sure it wasn't any corrupt files and disabled Spread Spectrum. I even upped my VCORE to 1.30 and changed my RAM settings from 1T to 2T and I still get them. I don't understand how this is possible, especially when like my screenshot proved, I ran Prime95 for 12+ Hours at v1.29 with no problems.

Other than Spread Spectrum is there anything else I should disable? Such as Turbo Mode or Speed Stepping? or should I just keep upping my VCORE?

I get BSODs when running the least resource using programs, like League of Legends or watching a 480p Youtube Video. It happens maybe once every few hours, I once went 2 days without it happening.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xVicious*


Hey munaim, I'm still having those annoying BSODs popping up. I reinstalled Windows to make sure it wasn't any corrupt files and disabled Spread Spectrum. I even upped my VCORE to 1.30 and changed my RAM settings from 1T to 2T and I still get them. I don't understand how this is possible, especially when like my screenshot proved, I ran Prime95 for 12+ Hours at v1.29 with no problems.

Other than Spread Spectrum is there anything else I should disable? Such as Turbo Mode or Speed Stepping? or should I just keep upping my VCORE?

I get BSODs when running the least resource using programs, like League of Legends or watching a 480p Youtube Video. It happens maybe once every few hours, I once went 2 days without it happening.


could be a fault on the mobo or even psu related, it seems that your cpu bsods when your either idle or in low usage.









Post a screenie of hwmonitor

EDIT: Have tried flashing to the latest bios?


----------



## phazer11

Here
Forgot to post this yesterday.


----------



## Scorpion667

I used CPU-z 1.57.0 for this screenie, it's ok if you don't want to add me for this reason. I'm just posting this to show there are no signs of degradation from keeping it at 1.45v for roughly 3 months (since Jan 30th). Ignore the 50 run AVX screenie, just posted to show that my chip has seen temps up to 80c and still going strong. Daily use has not seen anything above 55c however. Happy clocking!


----------



## zodden

Can I join? Here is my 24/7









Took awhile and had some probs with C3/C6 states causing crashes when idle but when I disabled that everything has been smooth.


----------



## phazer11

I just had a revelation. The CoolerMaster V6 GT I have laying around here is good for something after all!
It gives me two 94 CFM fans and a Y-splitter so I can connect both to the CPU fan header on the board.
I attached both of them to my H60 and O.O YEAH


----------



## bce22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13221217*
> sorry but won't be accepted, please read the rules carefully.


Okay, here is a screenshot I took about 10-15 minutes previously under load. Does it count?


----------



## phazer11

I'm closing in on 5 GHz!
Munaim you going to send me those settings? I'm rocking out with these new fans from my old cooler.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22;13233024*
> Okay, here is a screenshot I took about 10-15 minutes previously under load. Does it count?


You should be able to run less vcore with 4.6ghz


----------



## phazer11

They could just have a bad OC'ing chip like my previous one. But still even at that that's not horrible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13218984*
> If that fails for you, how are you going to know what the problem was? IMO it's better to take it one step at a time to ensure you know which setting is causing the failure. Changing more than one setting at a time is to leave you throwing your arms in the air with no idea what caused the instability. Yes, it'll take much longer this way but having the satisfaction of having a perfectly stable system with the most optimal settings is worth it to me.


I decided to leave RAM at stock. I'll tighten it down once I get this to 5 GHz otherwise I'll lower it to 4.9GHz which I might do anyways for heat.

Darn I'm taking it back down to 4.9GHZ I could do 5 or 5.1 GHZ (It bombed 57 minutes into the Prime Blend at 1.45v extreme llc so 1.475v max load) if I had a full H20 loop and put 1.5v (as in perfect 1.5v under load with LLC) into it. I wouldn't even mind doing it now if it weren't for the fact I know it'd be too hot.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13233432*
> I'm closing in on 5 GHz!
> Munaim you going to send me those settings? I'm rocking out with these new fans from my old cooler.


These are my settings, might have to tweak it a bit for yourself but hopefully it should work fine









Everything is on auto apart from the things below:

Manual vcore at *1.480* (idles at 1.480 and loads 1.472)
BCLK on *100*
Turbo ratio by each core - *51*
PLL overvoltage *Enabled*
LLC (load line calibration) - *Ultra high* (Extreme, spikes voltages above 1.49)
VRM frequency - *Manual 350*
Phase and Duy Control - *Extreme*
CPU current capability - *120%*
VCCIO - *1.1*
PLL Voltage - *1.75*

By the way Zodden, phaser11, bce22 scorpion667 have been added, awesome overclock guys. But please remeber to post your memory tab from cpu-z, just makes it easier for me to write down without having to chase you!!!!









Keep it coming.

Unfortunatly zodden, I cannot accept this, please refer to op.
Quote:


> Only difference I see between the Realtemp and Coretemp is the gui and the most important thing is that real temp actually shows how long its been running so its possible to know wether it has been running for 12 min or 12 hours. That way we can see the duration and also when the temps have peaked. It provides time stamps in other words which is great.
> 
> *So please use real temp.*


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13216830*
> Here's what I did:
> 
> start with 48x multi, 1.4V CPU voltage, CPU PLL 1.7V, VCCIO 1.2V, VCCSA Auto, RAM 1.5V (at jedec 1333 for now)
> make sure that's 100% stable, if not lower multiplier until stability is reached
> find lowest cpu voltage, for me, it was 1.335V (bios) w/llc on ultra high
> bring CPU PLL to 1.75V and make sure it's stable, if not lower one notch until it's stable. if 1.75V was stable, raise a notch until you reach instability and lower to the last known stable voltage. for me it was 1.7625V
> bring up ram to rated speeds/timings. start at 1.65V to make sure it's stable at rated speed/timings. next try 1.60V still stable? try 1.55V. still stable? keep lowering one notch until you reach instability then raise back to last stable voltage. my 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5V runs fine at 1866 9-11-9-27 1.5V. i've read that ram which required 1.65v on previous gen, should run fine at 1.5-1.6V on SB.
> bring vccio back to default 1.050V and make sure it's stable, if not raise it a notch until you reach stability, for me it was stable at 1.05V
> 
> If I didn't do it this way and left everything standard but CPU voltage, than my lowest stable vcore was 1.365 (bios) vs 1.335V (bios) from lowering cpu pll. With my chip/ram I didn't have to touch VCCIO after all.


I gave it a try, lowered my cpu pll like you said and I was able to reduce my bios vcore from 1.450v to 1.440v HT On at 5 ghz (resulted in 1.392v-1.404v LOAD) for prime blend. Stopped the test after about 41 minutes, no need to go longer (besides I use my PC for games, not for stress testing).

Pretty odd, because my first 2600k did not respond AT ALL to lowering pll voltage. Guess I'm not surprised since that chip didn't react well to volts (higher default VID, thus ran cooler, but needed 1.5v for 5 ghz...)


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13234221*
> These are my settings, might have to tweak it a bit for yourself but hopefully it should work fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is on auto apart from the things below:
> 
> Manual vcore at *1.480* (idles at 1.480 and loads 1.472)
> BCLK on *100*
> Turbo ratio by each core - *51*
> PLL overvoltage *Enabled*
> LLC (load line calibration) - *Ultra high* (Extreme, spikes voltages above 1.49)
> VRM frequency - *Manual 350*
> Phase and Duy Control - *Extreme*
> CPU current capability - *120%*
> VCCIO - *1.1*
> PLL Voltage - *1.75*
> 
> By the way Zodden, phaser11, bce22 scorpion667 have been added, awesome overclock guys. But please remeber to post your memory tab from cpu-z, just makes it easier for me to write down without having to chase you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it coming.
> 
> Unfortunatly zodden, I cannot accept this, please refer to op.


thanks and thanks


----------



## JessyCuh




----------



## ttoadd.nz

This is my stable 24/7 OC


----------



## munaim1

Both two submissions above will be added,Jessycuh's submission is only accepted. Just a note, I will be strict with the rules (I have my own reasons as to why, if you have problem with that drop me a PM) so please read them carefully.

Quote:



Real temp actually shows how long its been running so its possible to know wether it has been running for 12 min or 12 hours. That way we can see the duration and also *when the temps have peaked*. It provides time stamps in other words which is great.


RULES HAVE BEEN UPDATED AND TAKE INTO AFFECT FROM NOW ON









Quote:



*Rules*
1. *12 HOURS+* of Blend run.

*2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your ocn name (use notepad or something), CPU-Z 1.57.1 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!!*

3. List your overclock, voltage, *cooling and RAM*

4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+

5. *All submissions must follow a similar template like THIS*

Cpu-z 1.57.1 link: ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.57.1-setup-en.exe Big thanks to stasio.

Realtemp 3.67 link: http://www.mediafire.com/?91blrwtl1lenzal

Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1


----------



## phazer11

I'm jealous JessyCuh 
Anyways I'm just going to use 5.0 GHz @ 1.44v for folding I won't bother trying to make it blend stable it's only using a certain amount of RAM for the VM anyways.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


By the way Zodden, phaser11, bce22 scorpion667 have been added, awesome overclock guys. But please remeber to post your memory tab from cpu-z, just makes it easier for me to write down without having to chase you!!!!










AH, sorry memory is G.skill ripjaws (2x 2gb) 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2t 1.5v @ stock, this set does not OC well.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


I'm jealous JessyCuh 
Anyways I'm just going to use 5.0 GHz @ *1.44v* for folding I won't bother trying to make it blend stable it's only using a certain amount of RAM for the VM anyways.



I'm sure the max safe 24/7 volts is more like 1.425v MAX


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I'm sure the max safe 24/7 volts is more like 1.425v MAX










Based on?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Based on?


This http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110


----------



## LethalRise750

I thought one of the rules for this thread was no more "Max Safe SB Voltage" discussions.


----------



## SonofNoob

This was my first attempt at OCing my i5 2500k
but stable at 4.5ghz

















*edit* disregard this i just read the rules for posting a 12hr test lol sorry bout that


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13243058*
> I'm sure the max safe 24/7 volts is more like 1.425v MAX


Lol then you must really have an issue with munaim's 24/7 rofl he's at what was it 1.48v? However I'll humor you. My 4.8 GHz which is also my club entry is 1.415v and the only thing the intel people said was the VID max was 1.5 IIRC.
Generally 4.8GHz stability can be achieved at 1.400 - 1.425 Vcore now with PLL enabled D2 parts exceeding their previous max multiplier the increase in voltage would be 1.425 - 1.450.
That's the only thing I see in there about 1.425v lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13243163*
> I thought one of the rules for this thread was no more "Max Safe SB Voltage" discussions.


It is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonofNoob;13243891*
> This was my first attempt at OCing my i5 2500k
> but stable at 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* disregard this i just read the rules for posting a 12hr test lol sorry bout that


Good luck


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13246758*
> Lol then you must really have an issue with munaim's 24/7 rofl he's at what was it 1.48v?


1.472 actually







and it's still running great








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13243163*
> I thought one of the rules for this thread was no more "Max Safe SB Voltage" discussions.


You are correct so please no discussion's about max safe voltage







.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13246758*
> Lol then you must really have an issue with munaim's 24/7 rofl he's at what was it 1.48v? *However I'll humor you*. My 4.8 GHz which is also my club entry is 1.415v and the only thing the intel people said was the VID max was 1.5 IIRC.
> Generally 4.8GHz stability can be achieved at 1.400 - 1.425 Vcore now with PLL enabled D2 parts exceeding their previous max multiplier the increase in voltage would be 1.425 - 1.450.
> That's the only thing I see in there about 1.425v lol.
> 
> It is
> 
> Good luck


Thank you








And your chip thanks you too









I'll quote the bit









post 18
*Juan_Jose* ASUS Technical Marketing Specialist, 1.9 Years (The man that wrote the guide







)
Quote:


> Do you think 1.4V is safe for this CPU? This is a good guide for people looking to overclock.
> 
> Yes as noted in my guide. Ideally i would not recommend anything in excess of 1.425 for 24/7 operation while the overall temperature may still allow for additional voltage and even additional frequency scaling i do not think it is worth it.
> 
> Hope this helps. Please enjoy the rest of your day.


http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1036720152&postcount=18


----------



## JessyCuh

Redoing mine @ 1.35v this time with push/pull. Full load [email protected] 64/70/70/67 so far.


----------



## John_w

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784675


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *John_w*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784675


Thanks for the validation


----------



## munaim1

Hey guys thought I'd share my latest submissions on hwbot, forgive the volts







Im sure you can understand, I thought I'd see how far I can push this chip. Hope you enjoy my suicide run









Fastest Superpi 1mb *5654mhz*:









Fastest Superpi 32m *5550mhz*:


----------



## RomeoOG

Been working on this club, I will join here hopefully by tomorrow.


----------



## Naudus

Dang, munaim1 that's one crazy high OC lol. Nice !


----------



## Speedboat_LS

Nice SuperPI times, munaim!

I would really like to join the club here, but getting my system 12hr P95 stable is a lot harder than I thought!

My chip isn't the best, since it seems I will need at least 1.43v to be super-stable at 4.8... but, can I really complain about having a 4.8GHz computer, even if its a bit hot? lol, no, I don't think so







Running at 4.7 requires much, much less voltage and has far lower temps, but 4.8 is the magic number for me, so I am going to shoot for it no matter what.

Fortunately, even with these 1.42+ voltages my temps are kept under control with the great Noctua NH-D14, as well as some Slip Stream 140s & CM R4s that were added to my HAF 932. With the 1.43 or 1.44v that it will probably require, it looks like my maximum temps will be around 68-74-75-71 @ 23C ambient. Not too bad for such a high voltage on air!

My current setup is running High LLC with a .105 Offset voltage, but this just isn't good enough.. I can do maybe 3 hours of Prime95, but that's it. These settings give me a 1.424v under max load with P95. If I raise this a little bit, the voltages when running LinX get really out of control, something like 1.456-1.468, while P95 is just 1.432 or maybe 1.44. It seems that using anything more than a Medium LLC and an Offset voltage doesn't work so well if you care about LinX.

So, I'll be using Medium LLC + Offset voltage to try to achieve my 12hr stability. This config doesn't cause these massive voltage differences when running P95 or LinX.. they stay about the same. As for a Manual voltage, I have had no better results with it, and in fact they were worse. I had to use Ultra High LLC to eliminate vdroop, but it didn't matter, even taking it up to 1.43 or 1.44v simply wasn't as stable, and was hotter when compared with Medium LLC + Offset voltage.

If anyone has some suggestions for me I would greatly appreciate it.. I have tried soo many different settings, and I just can't seem to get fully stable under 1.43v. I've tried hundreds of combinations of LLC/CPU Manual & Offset voltages, different VRM freqs, PLL from 1.71 up to 1.85, disabling Spread Spectrum/C3/C6/etc, you name it. As for RAM, most of the time I've been taking it up to 8-8-8-21-1T, but I think for now it will remain at stock 9-9-9-24-2T. I have had a few problems with RAM, but they mainly occurred when upping my RAM voltage and going for 1866 (when in fact it wasn't necessary, I can run 1866 @ 1.5V, but the VCCIO must be 1.1 instead of 1.05)

I can achieve 4.7 GHz with about 0.05v less CPU voltage and -10C to the temps... but this seems like "settling for less". I didn't buy this NH-D14 to settle for less! I want as much as I can get while staying under 75C in P95. Maybe I can add even more fans, and try some MX-3 or Shin Etsu and try for 4.9 or 5.0 later. Right now I am just using some Xigmatek PTI4512 TIM that I got for free from Newegg, I used up all my other good stuff.. it actually works pretty well, though.

Well this is quite long, and I will be surprised if someone took the time to read this whole thing, haha. If you have a chip that seems to need more voltage than the others, and you're running 4.8+GHz on a P8P67, it sure would be great if you could post your settings! I have basically run out of ideas over here.

Anyway, I look forward to joining the group soon!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RomeoOG*


Been working on this club, I will join here hopefully by tomorrow.


Good luck and hope to see you on here soon, please be sure to read the rules aswell









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naudus*


Dang, munaim1 that's one crazy high OC lol. Nice !


Thanks









*
Here Speedboat LS try these:*

VCCSA Voltage: Auto it's advised not to touch that one
VCCIO Voltage: Auto for now, try 1.1 for stability
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.75v
Auto PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
PCH Voltage: Auto
VRM Frequency: 350
Duty Control: Extreme
Phase Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability - 120%/130%
CPU Multi - 48 by each core
CPU BCLK: 100 sb doesn't like changes in bclk
CPU voltage: 1.45v Manual
DDR Voltage: Rated stock volts
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
LLC: Ultra High - I have have found it works best for me (check which one works better for vdroop)

Only raise/drop vcore by 0.01 when you bsod, use prime for around 15mins between any bios changes, the time will increase when you are close to your stable setting. By the way when you start changing pll or vcccio, make sure you change one by one, so that it can help determine if a particular setting helps. I would maybe advise chagning the pll and vccio at the end when you reach a comfortable vcore (near stable setting) as the changes you make could help. The point of that is trying to make it stable without increasing vcore.

Leave everything else on auto, including the safety features as it doesnt effect the overclock.

Hope that helps


----------



## Speedboat_LS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Thanks









*
Here Speedboat LS try these:*

VCCSA Voltage: Auto it's advised not to touch that one
VCCIO Voltage: Auto for now, try 1.1 for stability
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.75v
Auto PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
PCH Voltage: Auto
VRM Frequency: 350
Duty Control: Extreme
Phase Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability - 120%/130%
CPU Multi - 48 by each core
CPU BCLK: 100 sb doesn't like changes in bclk
CPU voltage: 1.45v Manual
DDR Voltage: Rated stock volts
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
LLC: Ultra High - I have have found it works best for me (check which one works better for vdroop)

Only raise/drop vcore by 0.01 when you bsod, use prime for around 15mins between any bios changes, the time will increase when you are close to your stable setting. By the way when you start changing pll or vcccio, make sure you change one by one, so that it can help determine if a particular setting helps. I would maybe advise chagning the pll and vccio at the end when you reach a comfortable vcore (near stable setting) as the changes you make could help. The point of that is trying to make it stable without increasing vcore.

Leave everything else on auto, including the safety features as it doesnt effect the overclock.

Hope that helps










Thanks for the help. The settings you posted are essentially what I have been using, and unfortunately the results haven't been as good as I wanted... I have tried using an almost identical config, with dozens of slightly-different CPU voltages, but I always end up with a BSOD eventually. In recent days, I've made countless 10-20 min Prime95 and LinX runs (just ask my g/f, she will certainly vouch for all the hours I've spent in front of this rig.. lol)

There is one thing that is giving me some hope, though: the VCCIO. Does setting it at around 1.1 really increase stability, even if you're running at stock RAM speeds? I had been lowering it just a bit for lower CPU temps (something like 1.025 or 1.04).. I really haven't tried raising the VCCIO when I wasn't OCing my RAM. I guess I can give this a shot!

All my other settings were identical to what you posted, except that I prefer Offset voltage... maybe I can give Manual another look, too.

As for the crashes I get, most of my BSODs are 124, although rarely I get a 101. Is there any chance in heck that a 124 BSOD could be RAM/VCCIO-related on an SB setup? I know 101 is CPU voltage, but I thought 124 may not always be CPU voltage.

Right now I am 2 hours into a P95 run... 4.8 GHz @ 1.432v, High LLC .105 offset, with max temps of 66/73/73/70 so far. Wish me luck.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedboat_LS*


Thanks for the help. The settings you posted are essentially what I have been using, and unfortunately the results haven't been as good as I wanted... I have tried using an almost identical config, with dozens of slightly-different CPU voltages, but I always end up with a BSOD eventually. In recent days, I've made countless 10-20 min Prime95 and LinX runs (just ask my g/f, she will certainly vouch for all the hours I've spent in front of this rig.. lol)

There is one thing that is giving me some hope, though: the VCCIO. Does setting it at around 1.1 really increase stability, even if you're running at stock RAM speeds? I had been lowering it just a bit for lower CPU temps (something like 1.025 or 1.04).. I really haven't tried raising the VCCIO when I wasn't OCing my RAM. I guess I can give this a shot!

All my other settings were identical to what you posted, except that I prefer Offset voltage... maybe I can give Manual another look, too.

As for the crashes I get, most of my BSODs are 124, although rarely I get a 101. Is there any chance in heck that a 124 BSOD could be RAM/VCCIO-related on an SB setup? I know 101 is CPU voltage, but I thought 124 may not always be CPU voltage.

Right now I am 2 hours into a P95 run... 4.8 GHz @ 1.432v, High LLC .105 offset, with max temps of 66/73/73/70 so far. Wish me luck.


Offset voltages have giving some people problems. Raising vccio could help, there is only one way to find out, error 101 is usually vcore so bumping that up should ensure stability. Once you have your cpu stable then go overclocking the the ram, I usually concentrate on one then the other.









The settings I posted are similar to the settings I am currently using, so more than likely you will have to tweak around those to get your rig stable.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Speedboat_LS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Offset voltages have giving some people problems. Raising vccio could help


Yeah, I will definitely try the higher VCCIO after I am done with this run.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


error 101 is usually vcore so bumping that up should ensure stability.


What about 124? That's the one I get almost every time. I've read a few conflicting things on this one..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedboat_LS*


Yeah, I will definitely try the higher VCCIO after I am done with this run.

What about 124? That's the one I get almost every time. I've read a few conflicting things on this one..


Not enough vcore.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewy*


You should be able to run less vcore with 4.6ghz


Different chips do different things...
I need 1.4v for 4.6 to be stable in my PC.
Granted everyone has those Asus boards and aparently their BIOS settings are different from the gigabyte BIOS.

I might try fiddling around with my OC later but for now im 100% stable.


----------



## Kaosuonline

K It's time to get in the club. Starting my test now @ 4.6ghz

If it can fold for 24 hours straight, it should do fine with prime


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline*


If it can fold for 24 hours straight, it should do fine with prime


I thought the same thing. Not true though.
I was crunching on the CPU for days but it would fail at about 8 hours in on the P95 tests. A little tweeking got me P95 stable for as long as I want to run it.


----------



## Kaosuonline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


I thought the same thing. Not true though.
I was crunching on the CPU for days but it would fail at about 8 hours in on the P95 tests. A little tweeking got me P95 stable for as long as I want to run it.


Oh my. Well, it hit 4.7 for 4 hours on Prime (with help from Munaim1!)

Hopefully dialing it down to 4.6 will get it there. It's extremely stable in real-world use right now (including folding).


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline;13265097*
> Oh my. Well, it hit 4.7 for 4 hours on Prime (with help from Munaim1!)


Nice, glad that it is working well, sounds like your on the right track. Good luck


----------



## John_w

Hey munaim1, seeing you have the same mobo as me. Can you explain VRM frequency and CPU PLL voltage to me? Thanks in advance. ( I have BIOS 1502)


----------



## Speedboat_LS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline*


K It's time to get in the club. Starting my test now @ 4.6ghz

If it can fold for 24 hours straight, it should do fine with prime


Yeah, I thought the same thing too.. I had been running stable in real-world usage (heavy Photoshop/Illustrator work, folding, gaming/etc) for weeks at 4.8GHz with 1.41 or 1.42 vcore..., but I crash every time that Prime95 gets to the 1792K FFTs (which is something like 4 hours in)

I made two runs last night, both lasted 4 hours.. one crashed on the 96Ks (which is right before 1792K FFTs), and then the next time it crashed on the 1792Ks. I've reproduced these crashes by doing a "custom" run in P95.

I can get past the 96Ks, but it needs ridiculous voltages (1.448vcore, 1.15+ VCCIO). As for the 1792Ks, I just can't get by those... even when I downclock to 4.7. I also tried lowering my RAM down to 1333MHz and 10-10-10-27-2T timings, just in case that was an issue.. but it didn't help. I am still a little bit suspicious about the RAM, so I'll do some memtest86 later today.

The only good news is that my aircooling setup kept my max temps at only 60/68/68/66 after 4 hours, and this was at 1.440 vcore (and 23C ambient). It might be time to take a gamble and buy a different chip... I really feel like I should be able to run 5.0 GHz at relatively low temps, even with a mediocre chip.

Anyway.. I hope to join the club someday, but I guess it has to wait for now.


----------



## 3xVicious

Alright guys, as you know I was able to hit a stable overclock at 4.6 GHz using v1.28. I ran Prime95 for around 24 Hours now and Small FTT for 8 Hours with no issues! However, when playing lower quality games like League of Legends or watching a youtube video, I'd sometimes get a 0x000001E BSOD.

I've ruled out memory and I've tried every suggestion given to me. I've come to the conclusion that while its stabled running at v1.28, when the CPU downclocks during lower loads or idle, so does my Voltage. So could it be possible that my Voltage scaling with my CPU is causing the instability? When Idle I'm at around v0.95 and it runs fine, but if I start running lower consuming programs it starts to get unstable. Should I disable speedstep or would raising my voltage higher fix it? I've already gone as high as v1.315 and still get BSODs.


----------



## Kaosuonline

Quote:



Speedboat LS;968053Yeah, I thought the same thing too.. I had been running stable in real-world usage (heavy Photoshop/Illustrator work, folding, gaming/etc) for weeks at 4.8GHz with 1.41 or 1.42 vcore..., but I crash every time that Prime95 gets to the 1792K FFTs (which is something like 4 hours in)


Thanks. I still havn't gotten the time to run Prime for 12 hours straight, But I decided to run 1792K FFTs for an hour to see what happens. Stable for an hour so I stopped the process. How long does it take to crash it?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xVicious*


Alright guys, as you know I was able to hit a stable overclock at 4.6 GHz using v1.28. I ran Prime95 for around 24 Hours now and Small FTT for 8 Hours with no issues! However, when playing lower quality games like League of Legends or watching a youtube video, I'd sometimes get a 0x000001E BSOD.

I've ruled out memory and I've tried every suggestion given to me. I've come to the conclusion that while its stabled running at v1.28, when the CPU downclocks during lower loads or idle, so does my Voltage. So could it be possible that my Voltage scaling with my CPU is causing the instability? When Idle I'm at around v0.95 and it runs fine, but if I start running lower consuming programs it starts to get unstable. Should I disable speedstep or would raising my voltage higher fix it? I've already gone as high as v1.315 and still get BSODs.


Use manual voltage instead of offset.


----------



## Speedboat_LS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline*


Thanks. I still havn't gotten the time to run Prime for 12 hours straight, But I decided to run 1792K FFTs for an hour to see what happens. Stable for an hour so I stopped the process. How long does it take to crash it?


I think what you should do is just run Prime95 blend for 12+ hours straight first, before trying to target a specific FFT size. If you keep crashing at one specific spot, then you can take steps to figure out what it is, and target it. You can look at the P95 log to find out which FFT size you last successfully completed, and then you can search around to find which one comes next. (they always go in the same order) Then you can test that one with a "custom" run in P95.

It's very likely that 1792K won't necessarily be a problem for you, as it is for me.. all chips & rigs are a bit different. For me, it will crash in just a few minutes, even with 1.448 vcore. Trying to go more than 3-4 hours requires a lot more vcore than just running it for an hour (I was 1-hour stable at 1.416).. There are certain tests that cause more trouble than others... and like I said, I still didn't pass 1792K FFTs with a voltage that I would consider using 24/7.

So, you should go for a 12-hour+ test when you get the chance.. if there is any instability it is very likely that it will find it.


----------



## Speedboat_LS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Use manual voltage instead of offset.


Does this really make a noticeable difference in your testing? I am not doubting your experience, but in my tests (and I've done hundreds of them), it didn't make any difference whatsoever.. it's just a little bit harder to "dial in" the voltage you want, especially when using LLC.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedboat_LS*


Does this really make a noticeable difference in your testing? I am not doubting your experience, but in my tests (and I've done hundreds of them), it didn't make any difference whatsoever.. it's just a little bit harder to "dial in" the voltage you want, especially when using LLC.


By using ofset voltage your are saving at most 5w at idle. In order
To get stable at sub 100% load using offset voltage, I've had to use more voltage than needed for 100% load. I switched to manual after that and never looked back to revisit the issue.


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xVicious*


Alright guys, as you know I was able to hit a stable overclock at 4.6 GHz using v1.28. I ran Prime95 for around 24 Hours now and Small FTT for 8 Hours with no issues! However, when playing lower quality games like League of Legends or watching a youtube video, I'd sometimes get a 0x000001E BSOD.

I've ruled out memory and I've tried every suggestion given to me. I've come to the conclusion that while its stabled running at v1.28, when the CPU downclocks during lower loads or idle, so does my Voltage. So could it be possible that my Voltage scaling with my CPU is causing the instability? When Idle I'm at around v0.95 and it runs fine, but if I start running lower consuming programs it starts to get unstable. Should I disable speedstep or would raising my voltage higher fix it? I've already gone as high as v1.315 and still get BSODs.



What kind of CPU cooler are you using?


----------



## Speedboat_LS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


By using ofset voltage your are saving at most 5w at idle. In order
To get stable at sub 100% load using offset voltage, I've had to use more voltage than needed for 100% load. I switched to manual after that and never looked back to revisit the issue.


Yeah, I understand. I haven't noticed that this poarticular chip needs less voltage with Manual, but you're right that the difference in power usage is very little. At first, I think I didn't like the idea of constantly pushing 1.43v+ through my CPU 24/7, with absolutely no let up... but it looks like these chips are tough little things.

I am going to try some more configs with EIST and C states disabled.. I really want to get 4.8 at a reasonable voltage, and EIST/C states are about the only other thing I can try at this point.


----------



## ACHILEE5

12 hours blend, sig rig. 24/7


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1787688


----------



## 3xVicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13272937*
> By using ofset voltage your are saving at most 5w at idle. In order
> To get stable at sub 100% load using offset voltage, I've had to use more voltage than needed for 100% load. I switched to manual after that and never looked back to revisit the issue.


So, should I set Phase Control to Extreme and just run at v1.29 the entire time? Would this lower my CPU's life or cause Degradation over voltage scaling at Idle?

Also to answer connection, I'm running a Noctua NH-D14.

Edit: Ok, now I'm just confused, looking back I think there was a misunderstanding. I managed to get Offset to work at exactly v1.288. It ran fine for 12 Hours of Prime95 Blend. However, I start experience BSODs when the computer is doing things that require less load (Youtube, League of Legends). This also happened when I ran at v1.29 with Manual Voltage instead of Offset.

I've ruled out corruption and drivers. I've also ruled out memory because I'm currently running at 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24-1T with my CPU at stock settings and I've yet to experience a BSOD in 2 days.

I can only assume this is caused by instability at lower clocks due to my voltage scaling. At 100% Load its v1.280 - v1.288 and at idle its v0.955. I could turn Phase Control to extreme and have it run at v1.28 24/7, however it would never downclock to 1.6 GHz at idle and that's something that concerns me due to degradation and CPU life.


----------



## RomeoOG

Here's my Proof, been running over 17 hrs


----------



## ACHILEE5

You need to be able to see all the workers!

Like this


----------



## Wishmaker

^ Pic is too small mate







. Post a larger one.


----------



## RomeoOG

can somebody show me how to use photobucket and show the picture bigger size, every upload it sink my **** down to that size you see...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoOG;13276928*
> can somebody show me how to use photobucket and show the picture bigger size, every upload it sink my **** down to that size you see...


Try adding the screenshot as an attachment to the post








Or message me, and I'll give you my e-mail address so you can send me the SS, and then I'll message you the link to your SS


----------



## Cilraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;13276694*
> So, should I set Phase Control to Extreme and just run at v1.29 the entire time? Would this lower my CPU's life or cause Degradation over voltage scaling at Idle?
> 
> Also to answer connection, I'm running a Noctua NH-D14.
> 
> Edit: Ok, now I'm just confused, looking back I think there was a misunderstanding. I managed to get Offset to work at exactly v1.288. It ran fine for 12 Hours of Prime95 Blend. However, I start experience BSODs when the computer is doing things that require less load (Youtube, League of Legends). This also happened when I ran at v1.29 with Manual Voltage instead of Offset.
> 
> I've ruled out corruption and drivers. I've also ruled out memory because I'm currently running at 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24-1T with my CPU at stock settings and I've yet to experience a BSOD in 2 days.
> 
> I can only assume this is caused by instability at lower clocks due to my voltage scaling. At 100% Load its v1.280 - v1.288 and at idle its v0.955. I could turn Phase Control to extreme and have it run at v1.28 24/7, however it would never downclock to 1.6 GHz at idle and that's something that concerns me due to degradation and CPU life.


1.29v is actually pretty low for an overclock on these chips. Mine runs 4.6GHz @ 1.335v 24/7. These values aren't going to hurt the chip. They're well within conservative safe ranges. There are plenty of people running 1.4v+ as a 24/7 fixed voltage.

Setting a fixed voltage only makes it so the voltage doesn't step down. The CPU clock should still step down, so long as SpeedStep isn't disabled. At that point, your CPU would just run 1.29v regardless of whether it's full load or idle, but the clock speed would vary properly. At least that's how it has worked for mine.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedboat_LS;13274202*
> Yeah, I understand. I haven't noticed that this poarticular chip needs less voltage with Manual, but you're right that the difference in power usage is very little. At first, I think I didn't like the idea of constantly pushing 1.43v+ through my CPU 24/7, with absolutely no let up... but it looks like these chips are tough little things.
> 
> I am going to try some more configs with EIST and C states disabled.. I really want to get 4.8 at a reasonable voltage, and EIST/C states are about the only other thing I can try at this point.


Also, pushing 1.43V at idle with ~14 amps is a lot different than pushing 1.43V at load with ~84 amps.


----------



## Kaosuonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13277383*
> Also, pushing 1.43V at idle with ~14 amps is a lot different than pushing 1.43V at load with ~84 amps.


^This lol


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;13276694*
> So, should I set Phase Control to Extreme and just run at v1.29 the entire time? Would this lower my CPU's life or cause Degradation over voltage scaling at Idle?
> 
> Also to answer connection, I'm running a Noctua NH-D14.
> 
> Edit: Ok, now I'm just confused, looking back I think there was a misunderstanding. I managed to get Offset to work at exactly v1.288. It ran fine for 12 Hours of Prime95 Blend. However, I start experience BSODs when the computer is doing things that require less load (Youtube, League of Legends). This also happened when I ran at v1.29 with Manual Voltage instead of Offset.
> 
> I've ruled out corruption and drivers. I've also ruled out memory because I'm currently running at 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24-1T with my CPU at stock settings and I've yet to experience a BSOD in 2 days.
> 
> I can only assume this is caused by instability at lower clocks due to my voltage scaling. At 100% Load its v1.280 - v1.288 and at idle its v0.955. I could turn Phase Control to extreme and have it run at v1.28 24/7, however it would never downclock to 1.6 GHz at idle and that's something that concerns me due to degradation and CPU life.


Exactly the problem I found with offset voltage. To compensate I had to raise Vcore so that my idle/less than 100% load voltage was more so it wouldn't crash. This resulted in a higher than needed voltage for 100% load stability.


----------



## 3xVicious

But wouldn't I have to do the same when using Manual Voltage settings? I'm stable at 100% load with v1.288. However because of LLC, I have I drop to v1.25, so I have to raise my VCore up another .04. So in order to maintain v1.288 at %100 Load, I have to run IDLE at v1.33


----------



## Cilraaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;13278177*
> But wouldn't I have to do the same when using Manual Voltage settings? I'm stable at 100% load with v1.288. However because of LLC, I have I drop to v1.25, so I have to raise my VCore up another .04. So in order to maintain v1.288 at %100 Load, I have to run IDLE at v1.33


Instead of raising vCore, use a higher LLC setting.

As far as the fixed vs offset, I was never able to find a truly stable offset. Either it would blue screen at load, idle, or somewhere in between. I didn't find a value that would be stable for all three. I probably could have if I wanted to pump more voltage than necessary, but that defeats the purpose.


----------



## munaim1

Achilee5 added









3xvicious - Bottom line is, using offset will require you to use a higher vcore than manual, using manual will require you to use less, however llc should be set to higher to compensate the vdrop under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John_w;13270254*
> Hey munaim1, seeing you have the same mobo as me. Can you explain VRM frequency and CPU PLL voltage to me? Thanks in advance. ( I have BIOS 1502)


VRM is the voltage regulator module, iirc increasing this setting allows the digital vrms to become more responsive towards changes in the cpu load.

CPU PLL:
Quote:


> A processing device includes a Phase Locked Loop (PLL) system with an adjustable power supply designed to track the power supply provided to one or more of the cores in the processor device. The PLL no longer operates at a fixed voltage level that is held constant and independent from the requested core frequency or the core digital voltage, but rather the power supply to the phase locked loop is adjusted along with the main power supply to the processor core.


[SOURCE]


----------



## 3xVicious

Last question before heading off to class.

If I set my LLC to Ultra (75%), I have to set my VCore to v1.29 to hit v1.280 under Load.

Essentially...

BIOS: v.129
Idle: v1.296
Load: v1.280 - v1.288

However, it looks like if I set my LLC to Extreme (100%) it does the opposite. My VCore when idle is actually lower than my VCore under Load.

So under LLC Extreme...

BIOS: v1.28
Idle: v1.28
Load: v1.288 - v1.296

Which is the better setting?


----------



## Cilraaz

I'd say Ultra High. It's generally considered bad if LLC raises your vCore under load.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3xVicious;13279326*
> Last question before heading off to class.
> 
> If I set my LLC to Ultra (75%), I have to set my VCore to v1.29 to hit v1.280 under Load.
> 
> Essentially...
> 
> BIOS: v.129
> Idle: v1.296
> Load: v1.280 - v1.288
> 
> However, it looks like if I set my LLC to Extreme (100%) it does the opposite. My VCore when idle is actually lower than my VCore under Load.
> 
> So under LLC Extreme...
> 
> BIOS: v1.28
> Idle: v1.28
> Load: v1.288 - v1.296
> 
> Which is the better setting?


BIOS: v.129
Idle: v1.296
Load: v1.280 - v1.288

Set it ultra, for me extreme spikes the voltage too high. If its not stable increase the voltage by 0.01.


----------



## RomeoOG

Ok, I left it running for over 22 hrs So I gues its stable?









http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=207580&stc=1&d=1303839495


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoOG;13279683*
> Ok, I left it running for over 22 hrs So I gues its stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=207580&stc=1&d=1303839495


Added







btw are you running 6GB?


----------



## munaim1

Just a update on the spreadsheet, I added another sheet to show the overclock in order. This should help some people when figuring out what overclock can be achieved with a set amount of voltage. Please do remember that all cpu's are different and this shows proof of it.


----------



## Speedboat_LS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RomeoOG*


Ok, I left it running for over 22 hrs So I gues its stable?









http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1303839495


Definitely stable. But, you need to take a look at your cooler, you hit 91C on one of your cores! All of us here would agree that this is far too high. You want to shoot for keeping it under 80C at the worst, preferably more like 70C.

I would recommend you do not attempt to run LinX or IBT, as it would likely exceed the TjMax of 98C (which means your CPU would begin thermal throttling, performance would decrease.. and those temps are not exactly healthy either! The chip could be damaged.)

Just a heads-up, we don't want you burning up your shiny new 2600k


----------



## munaim1

I just thought I'd add, this is a stability club for the sandybridge users and I did state if there where some that wanted to post their sucide runs then it would be more then welcomed









Here is mine that I did couple days ago, this is my abosulte max, for those that missed it, here you go:

Fastest Superpi 1m:









Fastest Superpi 32m:









This is my CPU-Z VALIDATION

This is a stability club but sucide runs are always welcomed


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I just thought I'd add, this is a stability club for the sandybridge users and I did state if there where some that wanted to post their sucide runs then it would be more then welcomed









Here is mine that I did couple days ago, this is my abosulte max, for those that missed it, here you go


Can't you get more out of the bclk


----------



## 3xVicious

So I'm still getting the BSOD, just got 2 within 10 minutes while running it a fixed vcore of v1.29. I just don't get it.. If I'm stable at 100% Load for 20 hours, how am I getting BSODs at lower Loads? Especially on a fixed VCORE.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Can't you get more out of the bclk










I even tried upping bclk back to 102 with 55x multi but it froze again - I think that was something in the region of 5610mhz.

lowest bclk with a 55x multi was 100.9, 101 crashed, so I think its safe to say I maxed the chip out









Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xVicious*


So I'm still getting the BSOD, just got 2 within 10 minutes while running it a fixed vcore of v1.29. I just don't get it.. If I'm stable at 100% Load for 20 hours, how am I getting BSODs at lower Loads? Especially on a fixed VCORE.


whats your llc set to?


----------



## 3xVicious

Ultra


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xVicious*


Ultra


whats the voltage under load?


----------



## 3xVicious

v1.288


----------



## Kaosuonline

I was so close! I started @ 6:15am EST, went to bed (I work 3rd shift) and then when I wake up I find my computer was at the Win7 Login screen... >.<










I'm pretty sure it didn't crash. But IDK what else could cause a log out, the only settings I've changed are in power... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xVicious*


v1.288



Have changed anything since your admission? bios change etc?

@Kaosuonline go to event viwer for more details on the restart.

EDIT:3xvicious could you please complete your system spec http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## 3xVicious

I changed Frequency to 350 LLC to Ultra and CPU PLL to v1.72


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xVicious*


I changed Frequency to 350 LLC to Ultra and CPU PLL to v1.72


post your bios settings here.

I would recommend leaving pll on auto for now, what cpu current capability are you running?

By the way please complete the system spec so I have an idea what components you are running.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


so I think its safe to say I maxed the chip out










"You're certainly leading by example" that's for sure








And it's a nice chip









Quote:



Results are representative of 100 D2 CPUs that were binned and tested for stability under load; these results will most likely represent retail CPUs.
1. Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4~4.5 GHz
2. Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6~4.7 GHz
3. Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8~5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)


----------



## Kaosuonline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


@Kaosuonline go to event viwer for more details on the restart.










Haha









I always forget about that handy little thing! Thanks as always Munaim1!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


"You're certainly leading by example" that's for sure








And it's a nice chip


















I thought you had a 2500k aswell? Im sure you had a similar batch to mine (batch number doesn't mean anything now, luck of the draw with that)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline*









Haha









I always forget about that handy little thing! Thanks as always Munaim1!


----------



## Kaosuonline

OK so here's what happened (Thanks Munaim1).

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa800611e028, 0x00000000be200000, 0x000000000005110a). A dump was saved in: C:\\Windows\\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: .

Here is the last successful test in the Prime log:
[Tue Apr 26 16:11:07 2011]
Self-test 3584K passed!
Self-test 3584K passed!
Self-test 3584K passed!
Self-test 3584K passed!

Bug report was logged moments after the last successful test.
Looks like it got to the 9 hour mark and became unstable. Guess I was wrong about the power settings..







I'm just not used to seeing my computer at the log-in screen.

Off the topic: When I told my friends I spent $1000 on a new computer and it's blue-screened 10 times so far they thought I bought a hunk of junk! lol, hilarious! They don't understand how I render 180fps! lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline*


OK so here's what happened (Thanks Munaim1).

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000*124* (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa800611e028, 0x00000000be200000, 0x000000000005110a). A dump was saved in: C:\\Windows\\MEMORY.DMP.


means more vcore.

Off topic: is it me or is there something wrong with ocn, its running really slow and im getting the occasional server 500 error.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


means more vcore.

Off topic: is it me or is there something wrong with ocn, its running really slow and im getting the occasional server 500 error.










Not just you, the server 500 thing was hitting me pretty good a few minutes ago...


----------



## 3xVicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


post your bios settings here.

I would recommend leaving pll on auto for now, what cpu current capability are you running?

By the way please complete the system spec so I have an idea what components you are running.


Everything is on AUTO and Default settings except for...

Turbo Ratio: 46
Memory Frequency: 1600 MHz
DRAM Timings: 9-9-9-24-1T
Load Line Calibration: Ultra (75%)
VRAM Fixed Frequency: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Manual Voltage: 1.29
DRAM Voltage: 1.50

As for CPU Capacity, I couldn't find anything close to that except for CPU Ratio, which I'm pretty sure isn't what your talking about, if so that is set on Auto.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3xVicious*


Everything is on AUTO and Default settings except for...

Turbo Ratio: 46
Memory Frequency: 1600 MHz
DRAM Timings: 9-9-9-24-1T
Load Line Calibration: Ultra (75%)
VRAM Fixed Frequency: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Manual Voltage: 1.29
DRAM Voltage: 1.50

As for CPU Capacity, I couldn't find anything close to that except for CPU Ratio, which I'm pretty sure isn't what your talking about, if so that is set on Auto.


Thank you for filling out your entire rig







unfortunatly im unfamiliar with that mobo, you could try changing the turbo mode parameters in the cpu configuration setting. Try enabling the maximum power option and check to see what options are available under the cpu core current limit.

EDIT: Hopefully you find more info HERE


----------



## sockpirate

Well muna, you will be happy to know , tonight i will be starting to test again, going for club stability this time, you know you want me in! ha ha ha Gonna shoot for a 24/7 club worthy 4.8 !

I will be using the same settings in BIOS that i used for my 4.5 , only changing a few things, this time PLL Overvolt will be enabled, and starting with a high voltage of 1.42 and working my way down , hopefully not up for lowest stable voltage.

Just scroll down until you see the BIOS , as i said the only thing different is the multiplier to 48, PLL Overvolt is enabled and voltage will be starting with 1.42 and hopefully working down.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...t-me-some.html

One thing to note, i tried booting into windows with PLL Overvolt disabled, since for my 4.5 it is not needed and disabled, and i was able to post and get into BIOS if needed, although every single time i would get hung up at windows loading screen. This changed once i enabled PLL Overvolt, i guess my chip needs it for 4.8, although did not need it for 4.5. Although the Asus guide that i have been following since day 1 does say it is more than likely needed for 4.8 and above clocks.

Wish me luck , i will post detailed test log like i did with my 4.5 testing when all is finished. Will be poking in from time to time if i cant seem to tame this 4.8 pursuit on my own.


----------



## munaim1

@ sockpirate Good luck mate









EDIT: btw nice rig


----------



## Kaosuonline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


means more vcore.

Off topic: is it me or is there something wrong with ocn, its running really slow and im getting the occasional server 500 error.










OK So in that case running the last failed test won't necessarily give me the same result, correct? If it's vcore then I just need to increase the voltage one margin up right? I upped it from 1.355 to 1.360

If your statistical i5-2500K data is correct, then I should be in that 40 percentile group at least!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline*


If it's vcore then I just need to increase the voltage one margin up right? I upped it from 1.355 to 1.360


That's right







good luck

EDIT: Just a note, when stress testing I would advise running without connection to the internet, When i was trying to stabalize my overclock I bsod on prime for no reason. I put it down to a background process, sometimes background processes like that can effect prime, therefore could give you a bsod which does not nessesarily mean that it is not stable, I ran it again at the same setting twice and it passed prime both times.


----------



## sockpirate

Yeah i had one of my prime runs interrupted by windows updates a few times before i figured it out LOL....


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13287575*
> Yeah i had one of my prime runs interrupted by windows updates a few times before i figured it out LOL....


Yeah... Don't you just hate leaving prime running all night while sleeping then all day while you're at work just to come home to a freshly booted PC. Stupid windows. First thing I disable now upon fresh install.


----------



## sockpirate

Yes its quite disheartening , face palm lol....I leave my monitor off , when you turn it on its like christmas when you get a good surprise that you are still running strong, or the bad side when its a crappy gift and you have a blue screen or fresh reboot lol....


----------



## Kaosuonline

Well it hasn't happened to me again yet! My rig is currently into prime 95 for ~10 hours!!! I'm going to sleep for a bit, so when I wake up it will be closer to 17, hopefully I won't be rifling through the Event Viewer when I wake up!

Stay tuned for results! Time for bed z_ZÂº


----------



## Kaosuonline

Hellz yea!
April 27 2011 Kaosuonline


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline*











Hellz yea!
April 27 2011 Kaosuonline


Con gratz my friend







added


----------



## sockpirate

i failed somewhere at 6 hours + no clue when after the 6 hours, guess i will bump up vcore , currently at 1.42.


----------



## Atiesh

Hey Overclockers, I was wondering whether you guys think its worth upping my VCore another v0.06 to reach 4.7 MHz? I actually wouldn't be surprised if I have to run 4.7 GHz at v1.36 to be fully stable.

Normally, this wouldn't be a problem, except for the fact that I live in Arizona and the coolest my room would be during the summer is 25c and with me running my system on air, I expect to hit 75 - 80c Max Temps in Prime95.

I'm not overclocking as a Bencher otherwise I'd go for 5.0 GHz, but I'm just trying to pull the most I can out of my components safely for gaming, so would that extra 100 MHz be worth it at the cost of higher temps on a 24/7 Overclock?


----------



## sockpirate

There isn't much considerable gain to fps passed 4.0ghz from what i have seen in the games i play. From 4.0 to 4.5 i maybe saw a 2 fps gain in metro 2033, or no gain at all. At this point its up to you man. There wont be a considerable gain even with 2x 580 you still wont bottleneck at sandy at 4.5+


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


There isn't much considerable gain to fps passed 4.0ghz from what i have seen in the games i play. From 4.0 to 4.5 i maybe saw a 2 fps gain in metro 2033, or no gain at all. At this point its up to you man. There wont be a considerable gain even with 2x 580 you still wont bottleneck at sandy at 4.5+


Thats why I stopped at 4.6 for mine








I dont need the undue stress of going faster for no gains.


----------



## Kaosuonline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost-boi*


Thats why I stopped at 4.6 for mine








I dont need the undue stress of going faster for no gains.


The only real-world critical application I think you'd see an improvement in is with folding in the FAH client. I might go for a 4.7 12 hour run, but not for everyday use. The only reason I'd go above 4.6ghz is if I were in the top 1000 for folding, and since I'm just submitted for my postbit... heh

100,000,000 points to the top...


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Wonder what the highest fanless overclock is. I have a Thermalright HR-02 cooling my I5 2500k which is fanless, I'm currently overclocked at 4.2ghz, wondering if it's even worth having it at this clock?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


Wonder what the highest fanless overclock is. I have a Thermalright HR-02 cooling my I5 2500k which is fanless, I'm currently overclocked at 4.2ghz, wondering if it's even worth having it at this clock?


well that depends on what temps you get, nevertheless you will get a noticible difference if you added a couple fans. ADD SOME FANS!!!!









EDIT:

Quote:



Unlike the Silver Arrow, the HR-02 isn't bundled with its own fan but the Thermalright TR TY-140 is highly recommended. The fan comes boxed in a typical brown package and nothing else is bundled with the 140mm PWM fan. At least the back of the box does contain information on its features and specifications. The box itself does appear to be recycled material so it's good to see Thermalright being environmentally conscious.

TR TY-140 Fan Specifications

•Fan dimension: Length 160x140x26.5mm (LxHxW)
•Fan weight: 140g
•Fan speed: 900-1300RPM (PWM)
•Fan noise level: 19-21dBA
•Fan Airflow: 56-73CFM


[SOURCE]


----------



## B3NNNO

I know everyone is wondering what the max "safe" voltage is for sandy bridge, well there's this video on neweggTV with an ASUS rep showing us how to overclock using their UEFI on p67. He sets the voltage to "a moderate 1.4v" as he says. Asus wouldnt tell the rep to set 1.4 if it was dangerous would they? IDK but here's the link: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vBN-cBPs98[/ame[/URL]] starting at about 10 minutes or so


----------



## munaim1

^ thank you for your concern, however, if you bothered to read the first post then you would have understood that what you posted was a complete fail on your part.

*So again PLEASE no discussions about this 'safe voltage ****'*


----------



## LethalRise750

That chip is his own D1 Revision ES so it doesn't say much other than he's had it higher than 1.4v.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


^ thank you for your concern, however, if you bothered to read the first post then you would have understood that what you posted was a complete fail on your part.

*So again PLEASE no discussions about this 'safe voltage ****'*


beat me too it muna lol

PS. will have another go at the benching tonight , need to bump up a notch from 1.42 for that 4.8, gah my chip is horrible!!!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


beat me too it muna lol

PS. will have another go at the benching tonight , need to bump up a notch from 1.42 for that 4.8, gah my chip is horrible!!!


I think you'll proberbly need something like 1.435 to get it stable for a 12hour blend.

Good luck again


----------



## sockpirate

or do you think a tiny voltage bump and increasing LLC ?


----------



## munaim1

well that depends on what llc setting you are using. On The p8p67 pro we have 4/5 settings and I have found ultra high (75%) llc to be more consistant to load voltage that has been set in the bios. My bios setting is set to 1.48 and using ultra high llc I get a load of 1.472. Extreme LLC spikes my voltage near 1.49/1.5. Would be a good idea to find the best llc setting first. Waht are you currently using?


----------



## sockpirate

LLC is on ultra high right now.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


LLC is on ultra high right now.


That's cool, I would advise not to use extreme, It will more than likely cause voltage spikes. In this instance bumping the vcore is only thing you can do.

Good luck


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13306074*
> well that depends on what temps you get, nevertheless you will get a noticible difference if you added a couple fans. ADD SOME FANS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> [SOURCE]


I would but I'm trying to silence my rig, I would run my 6870 fanless if I thought it was safe! What do people use to test load temps on the CPU? I might post some results to display the wonders of fanless cooling


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13317573*
> I would but I'm trying to silence my rig, I would run my 6870 fanless if I thought it was safe! *What do people use to test load temps on the CPU?* I might post some results to display the wonders of fanless cooling


Prime95 to get it hot! Attached


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13317573*
> I would but I'm trying to silence my rig, I would run my 6870 fanless if I thought it was safe! What do people use to test load temps on the CPU? I might post some results to display the wonders of fanless cooling


you might want to check out the GT AP-15s, their silent and move a considerable amount air. Attach them to a fan controller and dial it down to the your preference. Prime 95 is a good stress tester as achilee5 pointed out









Also take the time to read the first post, it has some good info about these SB chips


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Thanks for your help and suggestion, im looking at getting a typhoon nwo but I'll probably go for the AP-14. Does the CPU need to be under 100% load for the full 12 hours then? Cause after running for a couple of minutes at 4.2 I was hitting 75C so I wacked up the rpm of the case fans, Is there any potential it will damage my cpu at that kind of temp?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13319176*
> Thanks for your help and suggestion, im looking at getting a typhoon nwo but I'll probably go for the AP-14. Does the CPU need to be under 100% load for the full 12 hours then? Cause after running for a couple of minutes at 4.2 I was hitting 75C so I wacked up the rpm of the case fans, Is there any potential it will damage my cpu at that kind of temp?


as temps and voltages go with these chips, nothing is set in concrete, expecially when overclocking. Personally 75c is the max I would go *but that's upto you*. I would advise getting the fans first before you do any unnessesary stressing on the cpu.


----------



## cre3d

Ambients finally came down long enough to get a good run, though I forgot to keep the door open overnight and it still touched up on 85C a few times. Ah well, it's just a hot chip


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13319349*
> as temps and voltages go with these chips, nothing is set in concrete, expecially when overclocking. Personally 75c is the max I would go *but that's upto you*. I would advise getting the fans first before you do any unnessesary stressing on the cpu.


I've decided im going for it, in the name of fanless cpu cooling. 2 hours in at the moment temps averaging 70C will post the screenshot tomorrow for my place in the table. Would you be able to put fanless/air under the cooling column?


----------



## munaim1

cre3d added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


I've decided im going for it, in the name of fanless cpu cooling. 2 hours in at the moment temps averaging 70C will post the screenshot tomorrow for my place in the table. Would you be able to put fanless/air under the cooling column?


It is still a an air cooler nonetheless so will be going under air column.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


cre3d added









It is still a an air cooler nonetheless so will be going under air column.










Fair enough air doesnt really differentiate that its fanless though. oh well, hopefully ill get some rep when i post the results tomorrow.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


Fair enough air doesnt really differentiate that its fanless though. oh well, hopefully ill get some rep when i post the results tomorrow.


Good luck


----------



## Penryn

Ok. Finally did it. 12hrs10mins 4.8Ghz @ 1.392v. Temps are high cuz my ambient is like 28C.


----------



## munaim1

Finally lol Nice overclock penryn







added

Now lets see a suicide run, I dare ya!!!!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Finally lol Nice overclock penryn







added

Now lets see a suicide run, I dare ya!!!!










Sure 8P. Nothing else to do today lol.


----------



## cre3d

Penryn makes me feel a lot better about my temps







Ambients finally dropped to ~23C and I'm not even breaking 73C now. What a difference..


----------



## sockpirate

1.425 failed , dont know when , woke up to a blue screen with error 101 , hmmm


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


1.425 failed , dont know when , woke up to a blue screen with error 101 , hmmm


This is looking more apparent lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I think you'll proberbly need something like 1.435 to get it stable for a 12hour blend.

Good luck again


----------



## sockpirate

ha ha yeah looking like it , still gonna bump slowly ! I may get lucky with lower than that! Blasted 2500ks running so low vcore lol!


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


Ok. Finally did it. 12hrs10mins 4.8Ghz @ 1.392v. Temps are high cuz my ambient is like 28C.











mind hitting me up with your bios settings?


----------



## cre3d

Here are mine in case anyone is interested... It took a lot of testing to get this bum chip stable @ 4800 and I ended up with a fairly unusual combination of settings. It is definitely stable with all the nice power saving features enabled, even S3 sleep works flawlessly.



http://imgur.com/HN3wN




http://imgur.com/fGeNt




http://imgur.com/B698o




http://imgur.com/ioevl




http://imgur.com/lxD24




http://imgur.com/VXlaL




http://imgur.com/mTfIG




http://imgur.com/oyXex


----------



## sockpirate

you use offset instead of manual ? Have you seen better results with offset? I have never used it , mostly been singling out the voltages manually .


----------



## cre3d

I just like not putting 1.4v in my chip all the time


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


mind hitting me up with your bios settings?


Yea, gimme a sec to reboot and get them down.

Looking at the temps for others, I feel like I have a hot chip. Nice clocks at nice vcores but hoooooooooooooooooot.

Edit:


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


Yea, gimme a sec to reboot and get them down.

Looking at the temps for others, I feel like I have a hot chip. Nice clocks at nice vcores but hoooooooooooooooooot.

Edit:


























Nice , well if you think yours is hot lol mine is hotter ....failed at 1.425 chasing x48 after a few hours , gonna test another voltage bump up tonight.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cre3d*


I just like not putting 1.4v in my chip all the time










Why not?


----------



## cre3d

dunno...just seems...healthier


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d;13325270*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno...just seems...healthier


pushing 1.4V through your CPU when idle at ~10 amps is a lot different than pushing 1.4V through your CPU when 100% loaded at ~90 amps.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Done my 14 hour run, may only have been at 4.2ghz but i run my thermalright HR-02 fanless and im also very new to overclocking so i used the xmp in bios and just set ratio to 42. with my top temp at 75C im not sure it's worth pushing it any further fanless and id be surprised if anybody has achieved more.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13327477*
> Done my 14 hour run, may only have been at 4.2ghz but i run my thermalright HR-02 fanless and im also very new to overclocking so i used the xmp in bios and just set ratio to 42. with my top temp at 75C im not sure it's worth pushing it any further fanless and id be surprised if anybody has achieved more.
> http://imgs.megashares.com/imgout.php?image=13922103&pt=1610


Nice job. Why not throw a low speed fan or 2 on that thing?


----------



## Atiesh

Well, here's what looks to be my new 24/7 overclock.

Beware! If you run a 12 hour stability test when your AC breaks down and your ambient room temperature is 30c, you'll get high temps like me...

Hopefully when I get my new AC installed and my Shin-Etsu X23-7783D gets here next week, I'll do a little one hour Prime95 Small FTT run to get a look at my true 24/7 temps.

Edit: Oops, 10 Hours instead of 12 Hours, time to try again.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atiesh;13327713*
> Well, here's what looks to be my new 24/7 overclock.
> 
> Beware! If you run a 12 hour stability test when your AC breaks down and your ambient room temperature is 30c, you'll get high temps like me...
> 
> Hopefully when I get my new AC installed and my Shin-Etsu X23-7783D gets here next week, I'll do a little one hour Prime95 Small FTT run to get a look at my true 24/7 temps.


I am on water and had 28C ambient and still had worse temps. Time for a reseat...


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13327620*
> Nice job. Why not throw a low speed fan or 2 on that thing?


Ye im probably going to get a gentle typhoon on it as suggested by OP


----------



## munaim1

Point Blank Rob added









Atiesh please read rules. Minimum 12hours blend (you done 10hours) Sorry mate


----------



## sockpirate

Failed somewhere at the 10 or 11 hour mark at 1.430V...Lol 1.435V here we come tonight....

Lol you called it muna , you sure did lol..


----------



## Atiesh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Point Blank Rob added









Atiesh please read rules. Minimum 12hours blend (you done 10hours) Sorry mate










Gah, I thought I did twelve hours because of the time stamp on Realtemp, otherwise I wouldn't have stopped, I was sure I reset it a second after starting Prime95. Oh well, I may do another one tonight.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Failed somewhere at the 10 or 11 hour mark at 1.430V...Lol 1.435V here we come tonight....

Lol you called it muna , you sure did lol..


lol good luck mate


----------



## Atiesh

So I'm still pretty new when it comes to Overclocking. I was wondering how much CPU PLL effects stability? I'm currently running a 4.7 GHz Overclock with 1.34v and CPU PLL set at 1.71, I'm curious as to whether I can get a lower voltage if I set it on Auto, and whether I'd be better of doing that or not?

I'm also trying to decide if I should keep my system running 4.7 GHz 24/7 with a Fixed Voltage, or go back down to 4.6 GHz with Offset Voltage... Would Offset provide less stress on my system or is the difference negligible?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atiesh;13335832*
> So I'm still pretty new when it comes to Overclocking. I was wondering how much CPU PLL effects stability? I'm currently running a 4.7 GHz Overclock with 1.34v and CPU PLL set at 1.71, I'm curious as to whether I can get a lower voltage if I set it on Auto, and whether I'd be better of doing that or not?
> 
> I'm also trying to decide if I should keep my system running 4.7 GHz 24/7 with a Fixed Voltage, or go back down to 4.6 GHz with Offset Voltage... Would Offset provide less stress on my system or is the difference negligible?


I have never experienced any stability issues as a result of lowering my CPU PLL voltage. My goal was to set CPU PLL voltage as high as possible in the 1.7-1.8V range depending on what gave me the lowest CPU voltage. Sweet spot for me was 1.7625V. Anything lower didn't allow me to lower CPU voltage any more and anything higher forced me to raise CPU voltage.

In my experience using offset voltage caused instability during idle or partial CPU load. To counter-act that, I needed more load CPU voltage than necessary to prevent crashing at idle or partial load. A possible solution to this issue, which I never explored, may be to lower or disable LLC to gain lower load voltage while keeping a high enough idle voltage not to crash.

Which is best? Manual or Offset? That's for you to decide. I prefer manual to avoid the headaches.


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atiesh;13335832*
> So I'm still pretty new when it comes to Overclocking. I was wondering how much CPU PLL effects stability? I'm currently running a 4.7 GHz Overclock with 1.34v and CPU PLL set at 1.71, I'm curious as to whether I can get a lower voltage if I set it on Auto, and whether I'd be better of doing that or not?
> 
> I'm also trying to decide if I should keep my system running 4.7 GHz 24/7 with a Fixed Voltage, or go back down to 4.6 GHz with Offset Voltage... Would Offset provide less stress on my system or is the difference negligible?


4.7 @ 1.34v is amazing. I would have zero reservations running it like that 24/7. Hell I use 1.42v on mine to get 4.8


----------



## sockpirate

Little update , started the test at around 1am , going strong its now almost 11 am , this is when ambient temps start creeping up and temps get hot . Haven't broke 85 c , things might get a little hotter NM suckssss ha ha 2 hours and 41 mins to go ! oh yeah this is 1.435v for 4.8 , muna sure did call it !


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Little update , started the test at around 1am , going strong its now almost 11 am , this is when ambient temps start creeping up and temps get hot . Haven't broke 85 c , things might get a little hotter NM suckssss ha ha 2 hours and 41 mins to go ! *oh yeah this is 1.435v for 4.8 , muna sure did call it *!

















lol Nice one


----------



## sockpirate

Well here we are !
Here is a shot to show , temps were at around 85c here , with about 2 hours left.


Now, to show people how crappy southern New Mexico is and how hot it can get....
This is only 2 hours later , goes to show how hot it can get in NM....


This is why i try not to bench during the day lol ....at night this wasn't breaking 70c , but when that sun pops out things get hot!



I tossed this fan behind my rig to help out my noctua lol....Oh well it is what it is , when fall rolls around i will be putting the whole rig under water as well as adding a second 580









Here is some info i logged to keep track



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## munaim1

1.435v FTW







con gratz and added


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


1.435v FTW







con gratz and added


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*












on a different note, have you tried tweaking the other settings, pll vccio etc and reduced amount of volts? I just looked through the speadsheet in overclocking order, it does seem the voltage is higher than the others at the same clock. You could maaybe try and find the sweet spot for pll and reduce the voltage by -0.01. Just a thought









EDIT: so far lowest volts for 4.8ghz has been Pulkpull with 1.304v.

OT I knew sorting would come in handy lol


----------



## LethalRise750

Hmm.. This is odd... So I decided to play around with the BCLK for fun. I ran into something interesting though, if I use a 102.1 BCLK and a 49x Multiplier I get less performance overall compared to 50x and 100 BCLK? lol.. Same voltage for both clock speeds.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Hmm.. This is odd... So I decided to play around with the BCLK for fun. I ran into something interesting though, if I use a 102.1 BCLK and a 49x Multiplier I get less performance overall compared to 50x and 100 BCLK? lol.. Same voltage for both clock speeds.


I tend to leave the bclk unless i'm doing a suicide run. Less performance overall, don't mind me asking but how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I tend to leave the bclk unless i'm doing a suicide run. Less performance overall, don't mind me asking but how did you come to that conclusion?



For about the past week(Since I've had a bit of time off) I've been messing around with different settings to see which is more beneficial for 24/7. So far running cinebench, wprime, super pi and a few other benchmarks, the 102x49 BCLK was always lower in terms of performance compared to 100x50.

Also note that this is just my testing and it may vary from others.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


For about the past week(Since I've had a bit of time off) I've been messing around with different settings to see which is more beneficial for 24/7. So far running cinebench, wprime, super pi and a few other benchmarks, the 102x49 BCLK was always lower in terms of performance compared to 100x50.

Also note that this is just my testing and it may vary from others.


oh right, cool thanks for the info







will definitely do some testing of my own.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


oh right, cool thanks for the info







will definitely do some testing of my own.


lol It's also why I have yet to post my 24/7 here yet







I haven't decided what I want haha


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


on a different note, have you tried tweaking the other settings, pll vccio etc and reduced amount of volts? I just looked through the speadsheet in overclocking order, it does seem the voltage is higher than the others at the same clock. You could maaybe try and find the sweet spot for pll and reduce the voltage by -0.01. Just a thought









EDIT: so far lowest volts for 4.8ghz has been Pulkpull with 1.304v.

OT I knew sorting would come in handy lol










In general my chip seems below average, haven't tried tweaking the other stuff yet , but wanted to establish a baseline in my 4.5 and 4.8 OCs just voltage and multi wise before i started the more in depth tweaking.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


lol It's also why I have yet to post my 24/7 here yet







I haven't decided what I want haha


take your time, but don't go OTT on stres testing.







good luck


----------



## LethalRise750

Munaim, you should also have an option with sorted by voltage


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Munaim, you should also have an option with sorted by voltage










I thought about that and sure if it helps i'll do it in a bit


----------



## oossaraf76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12791239*
> Hey little update.
> 
> 12 hour blend ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to stop it there and do 20 runs on IBT to see what temps I hit, but for now highest core hit 70c and rest usually stay in mid 60s after a 12 hour blend, which I personally think is AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for a suicide run


sorry to bother you but could you tell me what you did to reach that speed?
i will buy the same CPU & asus motherboard. just tell me the settings to change.
thank you


----------



## oossaraf76

also i heared that it BSOD on games even when it passes prime95.. why? what causes it to BSOD in games but not in prime95?
thanks


----------



## cre3d

^ lol, this guy.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oossaraf76;13347369*
> also i heared that it BSOD on games even when it passes prime95.. why? what causes it to BSOD in games but not in prime95?
> thanks


that could be a number of things, gpu driver, compatibility issue's, voltage issues, offset vs manual voltage (some have experienced issue's using the offset mode) these are just some of the things I can think of at the moment.

regarding how I got my overclock stable, please refer to the first few pages of this thread.

Hope that helps


----------



## LethalRise750

Munaim do you use offset or manual?


----------



## oossaraf76

^ lol, this guy.
______________
what's funny about what i said?
manuim how long it will take you to explain what you did? i found the excat same hardware on an online auction site and i need an answer quick before someone buy them,.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oossaraf76;13347493*
> ^ lol, this guy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d;13347374*
> ^ lol, this guy.


Not much of a need for this stuff, guys.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13347452*
> Munaim do you use offset or manual?


manual, I didnt even bother with the offset, coming from a 775 rig I had no idea what I was doing so went with the easier option of manual voltage









EDIT: hey compudaze just saw you forsale thread, your selling your 6950s for sli 580's, I'm going for sli for the first time in the next couple of weeks or so. I was debating whether or not to just sell my single 460 and just get the 580 but for now I think im gonna SLI 460s. glws bro


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13347562*
> Not much of a need for this stuff, guys.


Sorry, it's just a bit amusing when someone thinks they can simply buy the same processor/motherboard, use the same settings and achieve the same results.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d;13347632*
> Sorry, it's just a bit amusing when someone thinks they can simply buy the same processor/motherboard, use the same settings and achieve the same results.


I'm sure you were new at this at one point in time. Could have simply explained that too him instead.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13344915*
> Munaim, you should also have an option with sorted by voltage


Done







this should be helpful to everyone, im glad I started this now


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13347673*
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this should be helpful to everyone, im glad I started this now


+rep to you then









On a side note... I got such a crappy binned 2600K lol.. 1.48v for 5GHz so far


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oossaraf76;13347493*
> ^ lol, this guy.
> ______________
> what's funny about what i said?
> manuim how long it will take you to explain what you did? i found the excat same hardware on an online auction site and i need an answer quick before someone buy them,.


These are my settings as far as I remember. added to op

VCCSA Voltage: *Auto it's advised not to touch that one*
VCCIO Voltage: *1.1*
CPU PLL Voltage: *1.765v actual is 1.75v*
Auto PLL Overvoltage: *Enabled*
PCH Voltage: *Auto*
VRM Frequency: *350*
Duty Control: *Extreme*
Phase Control: *Extreme*
CPU Current Capability: *120%*
CPU Multi *51 by each core*
CPU BCLK: *100 sb doesn't like changes in bclk*
CPU voltage: *1.485v Manual bios - Idles 1.480 - Loads 1.472*
DDR Voltage: *1.6v*
DDR Speed: *1866mhz*
DDR Timings: *8-9-8-24 1T*
Spread Spectrum: *Disabled*
LLC: *Ultra High*

*EVERYTHING ELSE IS ON AUTO*

*These worked for me to get my cpu stable at 5.1ghz, but please this does not mean it will work for you. If you have a similar setup then using these settings could help you stabilize your overclock but will require you to tweak them accordingly*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12335363*
> I think this may be helpful for some of you,found this on XS
> 
> The OverClockers BSOD code list
> BSOD codes for overclocking
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
> 
> and for all of you with GB mobos you should read this;
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/910467-ultimate-sandy-bridge-oc-guide-p67a.html


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13347693*
> +rep to you then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note... I got such a crappy binned 2600K lol.. 1.48v for 5GHz so far


no probs







Don't worry about it, trust me I'v seen some can't even reach 5ghz even with 1.5v+, if anything its not crappy but average


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13347650*
> I'm sure you were new at this at one point in time. Could have simply explained that too him instead.


Or, and stay with me here, he could use the absurd amount of EXISTING information on these topics to arrive at a conclusion which would preclude him from assuming things that are unrealistic. You know, like most of the rest of us


----------



## munaim1

Just a quick note: please take a look at the spredsheet, all entries will now be available to be viewed by overclocking results in order and the amounts of voltages used for overclocks. Hope it helps everyone


----------



## Point Blank Rob

I am about to make 2 assumptions based on a couple of results they may be incorrect but i just wanna confirm, higher voltage means a higher cpu temp and using auto in bios seems to use a higher voltage automatically, so it's worthwhile me switching to manual to attempt to use a lower voltage on my measly 4.2 overclock, in order to reduce temps. right?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


I am about to make 2 assumptions based on a couple of results they may be incorrect but i just wanna confirm, higher voltage means a higher cpu temp and using auto in bios seems to use a higher voltage automatically, so it's worthwhile me switching to manual to attempt to use a lower voltage on my measly 4.2 overclock, in order to reduce temps. right?


My cpu seems to have a higher temp at a lower voltage. When I did my 5Ghz run at 1.48v my cpu temps still hovered around the same as 4.8 @ 1.392v. Must be because my water is dissipating the heat at the same temp either way but for water my temps just seem high even though they don't change when I up the voltage beyond 1.4v.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


I am about to make 2 assumptions based on a couple of results they may be incorrect but i just wanna confirm, higher voltage means a higher cpu temp and using auto in bios seems to use a higher voltage automatically, so it's worthwhile me switching to manual to attempt to use a lower voltage on my measly 4.2 overclock, in order to reduce temps. right?


higher voltage means a higher cpu temp - Yes correct

using auto in bios seems to use a higher voltage automatically - yes again

is it worthwhile to switch to manual - yes, that would mean, as you said, lower temps. Whats your stock voltage?

EDIT: have you got some fans on that cooler yet?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


higher voltage means a higher cpu temp - Yes correct

using auto in bios seems to use a higher voltage automatically - yes again

is it worthwhile to switch to manual - yes, that would mean, as you said, lower temps. Whats your stock voltage?

EDIT: have you got some fans on that cooler yet?


Cheers for the confirmation. No I havent got a fan on the heatsink yet since i dont have any money to buy a gentle typhoon yet. Is it worth putting a a case fan on it for the time being? Probably be a couple of weeks before I have any money in the bank.
I'm going t test out switching to manual tomorrow to lower the voltage, or just increase my overclock at the same voltage and run blend again, see if i can stay below 75C again.


----------



## LethalRise750

I love Offset, but I may end up using Manual/Fixed instead lol


----------



## Anarchy84

a rig we just built for our fried is posting 75-80c. folding its a watercooled i7 2600k sandy with a 240rad xspc rasa kit its OC'd at 4.0 ghz are these temps normal?


----------



## LethalRise750

Nope, they are not.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13356016*
> Cheers for the confirmation. No I havent got a fan on the heatsink yet since i dont have any money to buy a gentle typhoon yet. *Is it worth putting a a case fan on it for the time being*? Probably be a couple of weeks before I have any money in the bank.
> I'm going t test out switching to manual tomorrow to lower the voltage, or just increase my overclock at the same voltage and run blend again, see if i can stay below 75C again.


imho any fan is better than no fan. No reason not to try especially if it could potentially reduce your temps.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13356066*
> I love Offset, but I may end up using Manual/Fixed instead lol


Some have reported issue's when using offset and it has been bought to attention by compudaze that offset usually requires more voltage than manual.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anarchy84;13356666*
> a rig we just built for our fried is posting 75-80c. folding its a watercooled i7 2600k sandy with a 240rad xspc rasa kit its OC'd at 4.0 ghz are these temps normal?


Certainly not, please try and use proper grammer when explaining anything, it can help. Apologies if english is not your first language but from what I have gathered from your post, I would say, 75-80c under load (folding) _*could*_ be normal as ambient temps can make a big difference. You could maybe try reseating the block or use better TIM. Hope that helps.

By the way what voltage are you running and what are your ambient temps?


----------



## LethalRise750

Hmm, I'm debating disabling HT lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13357728*
> Hmm, I'm debating disabling HT lol


don't do that, defies the point of getting a 2600k over a 2500k. Leave it on


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13358731*
> don't do that, defies the point of getting a 2600k over a 2500k. Leave it on


I'm thinking 4.8 may end up being my 24/7... My CPU just refuses to stay consistently stable at 5GHz for some reason lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13359185*
> I'm thinking 4.8 may end up being my 24/7... My CPU just refuses to stay consistently stable at 5GHz for some reason lol


If temps allow it and volts aint bad then stay at 4.8ghz with ht on, that's a beastly overclock









Not everyone can get 5ghz stable with less than 1.5v. The lowest volts to achieve 5.1ghz was 1.43v which lasted just over an hour in blend, I more than likely should be able to stabalize 5ghz with 1.4 or maybe lower but I just jumped to 51x instead for some reason when I started overclocking and I really got the time to go through all that tweaking again.

So when am I gonna see that screenshot huh??









EDIT: what are your load temps atm? whats your load voltage?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13359391*
> If temps allow it and volts aint bad then stay at 4.8ghz with ht on, that's a beastly overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone can get 5ghz stable with less than 1.5v. The lowest volts to achieve 5.1ghz was 1.43v which lasted just over an hour in blend, I more than likely should be able to stabalize 5ghz with 1.4 or maybe lower but I just jumped to 51x instead for some reason when I started overclocking and I really got the time to go through all that tweaking again.
> 
> So when am I gonna see that screenshot huh??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: what are your load temps atm? whats your load voltage?


Hitting 56, 64, 63, 63 right now at 4.8GHz and 1.404v. I should have a screenshot tomorrow afternoon I hope lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13359413*
> Hitting 56, 64, 63, 63 right now at 4.8GHz and 1.404v. I should have a screenshot tomorrow afternoon I hope lol


that pretty good, at what temp does it peak? sure does sound like you have a little headroom. could get it to 5ghz with around 1.440, just depends if you wana go higher with your volts.

Good luck on getting the ss


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13359627*
> that pretty good, at what temp does it peak? sure does sound like you have a little headroom. could get it to 5ghz with around 1.440, just depends if you wana go higher with your volts.
> 
> Good luck on getting the ss


I've tried up to 1.49v for 5GHz and it won't stabilize







Peak temp is 65C on my 2nd core so far.


----------



## MrPrime

nice overclocks indeed i will prime and join


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13359718*
> I've tried up to 1.49v for 5GHz and it won't stabilize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peak temp is 65C on my 2nd core so far.










how long did it survive in prime?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*









how long did it survive in prime?


About an hour or so lol.. It either BSOD's as a 0x101 or a 0x124 and I've tried 1.1-1.16 for the QPI/VTT Voltage.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


About an hour or so lol.. It either BSOD's as a 0x101 or a 0x124 and I've tried 1.1-1.16 for the QPI/VTT Voltage.


damn that's unlock bro, maybe try my settings or tweak them a little and you might get it working. I posted my settings on the first post if you want. Good luck and im sure you'll get there eventually.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


damn that's unlock bro, maybe try my settings or tweak them a little and you might get it working. I posted my settings on the first post if you want. Good luck and im sure you'll get there eventually.


Yeah I'm pretty confused by it.. Its nuts that it takes such a huge leap in voltage for 200mhz especially since my temps are pretty decent. Another crazy thing is, if I disable Hyperthreading it doesn't reduce the voltage needed for any clock speed lol..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Yeah I'm pretty confused by it.. Its nuts that it takes such a huge leap in voltage for 200mhz especially since my temps are pretty decent. Another crazy thing is, if I disable Hyperthreading it doesn't reduce the voltage needed for any clock speed lol..


That just means your close to the 24/7 setting, I usually hang back when I find just for an extra 100mhz I need 1.00000000v, but I guess I would have been content with 5ghz if only I started off experimenting with 50x multi instead of 55 multi lol







.

High hopes man high hopes for my sb chip







but considering I don't think I did too bad. Definitely could lower my voltage quite a bit if I drop my multi to 50x but like I said don't really have the time to start tweaking the settings again. Hopefully this lasts atleast 2years, then might give ivy a shoot


----------



## franktitude




----------



## munaim1

^ do me a favor and add it as an attachment, res is too small to read. also please list your cooling, (can't really tell what you are using as it's not even on your sig rig)


----------



## franktitude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


^ do me a favor and add it as an attachment, res is too small to read. also please list your cooling, (can't really tell what you are using as it's not even on your sig rig)


I have added the link in the above post, is it better?

I'm using NOCTUA NH-D14


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franktitude*


I have added the link in the above post, is it better?

I'm using NOCTUA NH-D14


Add the image as an attachment not a link. Why did you upload it as that res?


----------



## franktitude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Add the image as an attachment not a link. Why did you upload it as that res?


Done, added as an attachment.

Not sure, maybe photobucket scale it down?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franktitude*


Done, added as an attachment.

Not sure, maybe photobucket scale it down?










Cool it's working fine now. added and nice overclock


----------



## franktitude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Cool it's working fine now. added and nice overclock










Awesome! Thanks, glad you followed the timing on prime95, accidentally switch off my Real Temp after an hour on blend.









New sig!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franktitude*


New sig!










you know it just looks too good, don't need anthing else


----------



## franktitude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


you know it just looks too good, don't need anthing else










Right!







Will try to move up the chart with higher clock after my exams







or maybe after i get my WC setup. Back to Folding for now.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Just switched to manual thought id bump down to 1.25v on manual setting and keep 4.2ghz overclock. I also switched CPU capability to 120% and switched to high on the other bios setting (cant remember what it is but iv seen most people use ultra, im ony at 4.2 though). Started blend and real temp current max is 63C rather than 75C (still fanless), core voltage is currently 1.208v rather than the 1.28v it drew the first time round. Very happy with the result of switching to manual voltage.
Tempted to cut the 12 hour blend short and try an even lower voltage then blend, what do you think?


----------



## franktitude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


Just switched to manual thought id bump down to 1.25v on manual setting and keep 4.2ghz overclock. I also switched CPU capability to 120% and switched to high on the other bios setting (cant remember what it is but iv seen most people use ultra, im ony at 4.2 though). Started blend and real temp current max is 63C rather than 75C (still fanless), core voltage is currently 1.208v rather than the 1.28v it drew the first time round. Very happy with the result of switching to manual voltage.
Tempted to cut the 12 hour blend short and try an even lower voltage then blend, what do you think?


I'm using Offset instead of Manual.

What I did was try to go as low(vid) as possible and run blend test, if bsod/error then increase offset by 0.1v and run blend test again. Keep repeating until I have 12hours success on blend test.

Remember to watch your temperatures as well.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Point Blank Rob

gunna stick with manual and try out 1.2v then run 1 hour blend again to check temps, if i can get below 60C i would be pretty happy considering im fanless no the heatsink.
Then ill do a 12 hour to post.


----------



## franktitude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


gunna stick with manual and try out 1.2v then run 1 hour blend again to check temps, if i can get below 60C i would be pretty happy considering im fanless no the heatsink.
Then ill do a 12 hour to post.


Good luck!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## LethalRise750

So far so good I guess... 4.8GHz/1.4v haha. Temps are around 57-60C average and 63C Peak at 8 hours. Only 4 more to go!!


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Am I right in thinking that assuming voltage drawn is the same a higher overclock will not produce higher temps?
Also wondering what voltage is drawn by a stock 2500k under 100% load?
Thanks


----------



## Search

Finally got mine running stable at 4.5. Volt is kind of high at 1.36 but I think I can get it down. High temp so far is 64 on core 2 and 3 so it's definitely running cool enough.

Pics after I wake up unless something bad happens.


----------



## LethalRise750

Woohoo, 1 more hour to go.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Woohoo, 1 more hour to go.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

2 hours into my 12 hour blend still at 4.2ghz but switched to manual 1.9v, so im only reaching temps of 60C rather than the 75C i had before!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


2 hours into my 12 hour blend still at 4.2ghz but switched to manual 1.9v, so im only reaching temps of 60C rather than the 75C i had before!


1.9v??!!! type I think you mean 1.2v









EDIT: havn't you got a spare 120m fan? any will do the job for now.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13365976*
> 1.9v??!!! type I think you mean 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: havn't you got a spare 120m fan? any will do the job for now.


No i do mean 1.9v i tried 4.4ghz at 2.0v and it wasnt happening so im going for 1.9v on 4.2ghz. I have got a spare 120mm fan but I'd prefer to wait to get a gentle typhoon before i try and do a high overclock.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13366114*
> No i do mean 1.9v i tried 4.4ghz at 2.0v and it wasnt happening so im going for 1.9v on 4.2ghz. I have got a spare 120mm fan but I'd prefer to wait to get a gentle typhoon before i try and do a high overclock.


what noooooooo!!!!! 1.9v on the cpu?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

oh sorry just realised! i meant 1.19v haha


----------



## Point Blank Rob

my cpu is only drawing 1.144 volts on a 4.2ghz overclock which seems remarkably low to me, what do other people think? And does anyone know what voltage is drawn on a stock i5 2500k at full load?


----------



## LethalRise750

Here it is I guess haha. Hopefully everything is proper?

CPU: 2600K HT @ 4801.4MHz w/ 1.392v
Memory: G.Skill Snipers DDR3 @ 1866 9-11-9-28-2T
Cooling: Water


----------



## cre3d

Nice temps!


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Those are killer temps, dunno if they're enough to make me switch to water cooling though lol.


----------



## LethalRise750

Yeah I definitely love my temperatures haha. Just sucks I can't get 5GHz stable.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13367035*
> Here it is I guess haha. Hopefully everything is proper?
> 
> CPU: 2600K HT @ 4801.4MHz w/ 1.392v
> Memory: G.Skill Snipers DDR3 @ 1866 9-11-9-28-2T
> Cooling: Water


added







very nice temps.


----------



## LethalRise750

I may try for 5GHz again and use this 4.8GHz as a starting point I think


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13368941*
> I may try for 5GHz again and use this 4.8GHz as a starting point I think


Go for it!!!! I get similar temps to use on 5.1ghz. and im totally loving the low temps.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13368289*
> Yeah I definitely love my temperatures haha. Just sucks I can't get 5GHz stable.


40+c on my Noctua D14 , really nice temps man!!!! Cant wait until i get wet in the fall!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13369281*
> 40+c on my Noctua D14 , really nice temps man!!!! Cant wait until i get wet in the fall!


what you planning to get? custom or raza?


----------



## LethalRise750

hmm, lasted 10 minutes so far in Prime95 at 5GHz and 1.44v  GOGO GADGET 12 HOURS! lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


hmm, lasted 10 minutes so far in Prime95 at 5GHz and 1.44v  GOGO GADGET 12 HOURS! lol


2hours in, is it still running?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


2hours in, is it still running?


Yep.. although I had to raise the voltage to 1.45v


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Yep.. although I had to raise the voltage to 1.45v


what are your temps like?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


what are your temps like?



Peak is 68-69C, average is 64-65C


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Peak is 68-69C, average is 64-65C


your temps are exactly the same as mine lol.







if it runs for 12+ hrs are you gonna keep it as your 24/7 or go back down to 4.8ghz?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


your temps are exactly the same as mine lol.







if it runs for 12+ hrs are you gonna keep it as your 24/7 or go back down to 4.8ghz?


I'll probably stick to 5, I don't mind it since its under 1.5v lol


----------



## Atiesh

Alright... The definition of FUBAR happened to me earlier this week. I did another Prime95 12 hour run, everything was going fine. I hit the 10 hour mark, so after checking up on my computer I decided to leave my room.

While in the living room I heard a loud pop, and assumed it came from outside, so Ignored it. I came back at around the 12 Hour mark and everything seemed fine. I even got a screenshot and was pretty happy about my temps. Then I started to smell something strange.

Opened up my case and sniffed around, I found a strange smell from the wires. I also saw this message from AI Suite II.

[05/01/2011 at 03:04 am] +12V 0.192 Abnormal
[05/01/2011 at 03:04 am] +12V 12.288 Normal

[05/01/2011 at 12:27 pm] +3.3V 0.096 Abnormal
[05/01/2011 at 12:27 pm] +3.3V 3.424 Normal

So I turned off my computer, and spent the next hour turning it off and on to identify the smell. Turned out a capacitor in my Cold Cathode kit exploded. I was terrified that it was the PSU's fault so I removed it and RMA'd a new one. Finally got it in, so to make a long story short... I'm never running Prime95 again! I found my Stable clock and I'm leaving it here, I'm happy with it.

I do have a few questions though... When I installed my new PSU it posted and said overclock failed. I went in and confirmed all the settings and everything is exactly the same. Does a PSU, even the same model and capacity, effect CPU Voltages and overclocking? The only difference I've seen is that when I set my DDR Ram on my old PSU to 1.5v, it'd show as 1.495v in BIOS, now it shows as 1.51v. Am I being Paranoid for no reason? .006v on Ram shouldn't effect my stability on my current Overclock right?


----------



## munaim1

psu are kinda like cpu's, there might come from the same batch but operate under small differences. Psu's do have a lifetime aswell, therefore a new one will most likely have consistent voltages, whereas old ones, through wear and tear decrease the voltage output slowly by slowly. Just my two cents, maybe someone with a bit more knowledge on psu's can give you some more info.

0.006v can make all the difference trust me. For example 1.464v on my cpu lasted just over couple hours (2hours 20mins) one small bump to 1.472 and now I am stable for over 12hrs in blend.

EDIT: if setting volts in the bios, and it's more than what you where getting before, then just set it to your old settings. so if it was stable at 1.495v with the bios setting of 1.5 then set it to 1.485 in the bios now and it should be more than likely to stay at 1.495.


----------



## Atiesh

Here's my submission. Prime95 12 Hour Blend Run Stable at 4.7 GHz with HT Enabled! I was lucky the night I re-did it and it was a bit colder outside, so my Ambient Temp was around 26Â°C - 28Â°C. I also got my Shin-Etsu X23-7762 Thermal Compound, so I saw a nice drop in my temps.

This will most likely be my 24/7 overclock since Temps aren't bad and the voltage is pretty low, even though I'm using Fixed Voltage instead of Offset Voltage. Unfortunately, I can only get 4.6 GHz at 1.34 with Offset.

Maybe if I decide to spring for Water Cooling I can see what this CPU can really do, getting 4.7 GHz Stable at such a low voltage makes me believe this CPU can hit 5.0 GHz without breaking a sweat. I'd try it now if I didn't believe I'd fly by 98Â°C within a few minutes.


----------



## Atiesh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


0.006v can make all the difference trust me. For example 1.464v on my cpu lasted just over couple hours (2hours 20mins) one small bump to 1.472 and now I am stable for over 12hrs in blend.


I can see that happening with a CPU, but with DRAM? Luckily, when I loaded up Windows the DRAM showed the same voltage as my old one at 1.495v, so everything seems fine.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


I'll probably stick to 5, I don't mind it since its under 1.5v lol


that's the spirit!! OCN FTW









@Atiesh nice awesome overclock Added


----------



## Atiesh

I just saw Pulkpull's submission... 4.8 GHz at 1.30v with Water Cooling? I'm jealous.


----------



## munaim1

according to the spreadsheet under 'sorted by overclock', pulkpull's submission for 4.8ghz has so far been the best one. His definitely got himself a really good chip.


----------



## massaskillz

Going to submit mine in 12 hours...do I need to manually set my CPU voltage?--I set it to auto, and just changed the multiplier to 44. My core voltage is currently reported as 1.296 on CPU-Z.


----------



## LethalRise750

So far so good at the 2 hour mark.. Hopefully it goes for all 12 lol


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

How many Sandy stable threads do we need....I think all these stable people need to submit to our supremecy on Hwbot. Stable that right on up...


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


How many Sandy stable threads do we need....I think all these stable people need to submit to our supremecy on Hwbot. Stable that right on up...


I'd be willing to contribute to OCN's epicness lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


How many Sandy stable threads do we need....I think all these stable people need to submit to our supremecy on Hwbot. Stable that right on up...


Wasn't aware that there were other sandy stable threads










Hwbot submissions for OCN sounds like a fantastic idea, When I built my sig rig I did a few submissions and within 48hrs received over 40points for OCN.

Miight change the rules and add one more, a cpu-z validation with a screenshot of the cpu-z hwbot submission. Limit it to cpu-z for now to get the ball rolling.

What do you guys think?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13372995*
> Wasn't aware that there were other sandy stable threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hwbot submissions for OCN sounds like a fantastic idea, When I built my sig rig I did a few submissions and within 48hrs received over 40points for OCN.
> 
> Miight change the rules and add one more, a cpu-z validation with a screenshot of the cpu-z hwbot submission. Limit it to cpu-z for now to get the ball rolling.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13378909*
> Sounds like a plan to me


If I can get a few people saying the same thing then I might go ahead and do that, It could help OCN push up to top 20 in hwbot.


----------



## munaim1

Important info added to OP. The member quoted below killed his sb chip through a bug in Asus's bios. It is apparent that switching between profiles mainly offset and manual) the voltage does somewhat get altered. As pointed out, this bug is very dangerous and *I do always recommend checking settings before applying* but nevertheless this bug should be a top priority for asus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13377004*
> When swapping between profiles the offset voltage changes to .975
> 
> So 1.24v+.975v=*2.215v*
> 
> Happened to catch it last night before I saved and exited my 5ghz +.105 offset, the offset was actually at +.975v.
> Had I not checked...
> 
> So be careful and always double check the offset when switching saved profiles.


Here is the link to the actual thread. LINK


----------



## massaskillz

Here is my contribution:










I had Prime running for 15 hours actually







.
I only changed the multiplier setting to 44 in the bios.
I left the CPU voltage setting to Auto.
and I actually set my SDRAM voltage to 1.5, and kept it running at default 1600mhz--not sure exactly how it affects the CPU overclock (I need to read more).

HWMonitor reported my CPU max voltage went up to 1.32.
I'm guessing I could go higher with my overclock? But my max temps are a bit high though I think.


----------



## Naudus

Nice oc massaskillz... My temps are exactly the same at that clock guess i just got a hot running chip.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *massaskillz;13380109*
> Here is my contribution:


----------



## LethalRise750

Went for 6 hours last night at 5GHz but then BSOD'd.. hmm


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13381778*
> Went for 6 hours last night at 5GHz but then BSOD'd.. hmm


ouch, a small bump in vcore will do the trick, what vcore did you try and what is your pll voltage?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Been waiting to post this all day, it may only be a 4.2ghz overclock but super low voltage and great temps for fanless i think


----------



## munaim1

^ would you like me to update the spreadsheet with that post or leave the old one?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13381877*
> ouch, a small bump in vcore will do the trick, what vcore did you try and what is your pll voltage?


PLL is at 1.76 and VCore was at 1.45.. I'm hoping 1.46 does the trick lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13381909*
> PLL is at 1.76 and VCore was at 1.45.. I'm hoping 1.46 does the trick lol


try raising the pll to 1.8 and leave it at 1.45 and see if that makes a difference, if not then more than likely it would have to be 1.46v

Good luck


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13381896*
> ^ would you like me to update the spreadsheet with that post or leave the old one?


Update please since it's a better overclock in terms of voltage and temps


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


Update please since it's a better overclock in terms of voltage and temps










Gimme a sec and I'll get it done


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Thanks, now im rocking it on sorted by voltage haha. Just have to wait for my gentle typhoons to go for a large overclock


----------



## munaim1

Spreadsheet updated.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13369793*
> what you planning to get? custom or raza?


custom








Big upgrades coming in the fall, another 580 and full water, and gonna build a backup rig


----------



## Atiesh

Hey guys, I have a small question that's been nagging me for several days now. Like I mentioned earlier, I'm a beginner when it comes to overclocking. This is actually my first time. When I first tried my hand at it, someone suggested that I set my overclocked to Offset with Medium LLC and set the voltage to +.100... I'm ashamed to say I didn't know any better or even begin to consider the fact that our motherboards are different.

I set the overclock and booted up. When I got into windows it told me I was at 1.54v! I immediately restarted and set the voltage back down before tweaking it.

Now, I don't want to start a whole debate on what voltage is safe and what not, but I'm curious as to whether I did any damage raising my voltage that high? Even if only for a second and not under any major load bigger then running BIOS? I'm paranoid that the damage isn't instantly noticeable and that it could show up over time in form of degradation or worse, have my chip die.

Am I worrying over nothing?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


custom








Big upgrades coming in the fall, another 580 and full water, and gonna build a backup rig










Nice one, that's gonna be a beastly rig









@atiesh 
No you are fine, nothing to worry about









EDIT: let me give a perfect example of how tolerant these chips are*, go back a few pages and see how many times sockpirate ran prime blend, I think he would say there have been no sign of degradetion. I my self ran my chip at 1.65v for over half n hour when I was doing my hwbot submission, again no signs of degradetion. You might be thinking no way, but let me tell you after my submissions I went back to my 24/7 at 1.472 and ran IBT with new linkpack and found that I was able to pass 20 runs with the same voltage.

*Just rememeber because it worked fine for myself and sockpirate doesn't mean that the all cpu's are tolerant in the same way, as im sure you are aware that all cpu's are different. I guess you could say luck plays a massive part.

In your instance, imho 1.54v is nothing, so thats why I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## sockpirate

I have probably done over 200+ hours of prime,various clocks , no degradation in terms of needing more voltage for the same clocks. Although most i have ever pumped into the chip was 1.53v for my 5ghz run, although that was only a 1 hour go.

These chips are extremely tolerant, almost took this chip to 100c during that 5ghz run lol.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Currently getting a hell of a lot of BSODs trying to get 4.4ghz stable at as lower voltage as possible. Now trying 1.26v, worth having a go at changing my pll? I've been elaving it on auto. Changed the voltage thing to ultra high.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


I have probably done over *200+ hours of prime*,various clocks , *no degradation *in terms of needing more voltage for the same clocks. Although most i have ever pumped into the chip was 1.53v for my 5ghz run, although that was only a 1 hour go.

These chips are extremely tolerant, almost took this chip to 100c during that 5ghz run lol.


I salute you my friend









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


Currently getting a hell of a lot of BSODs trying to get 4.4ghz stable at as lower voltage as possible. Now trying 1.26v, worth having a go at changing my pll? I've been elaving it on auto. Changed the voltage thing to ultra high.


pll does help, however, it does take a bit of time to get the correct value. leave it on auto for now as you have done, or without increasing voltage try changing the pll and see if that helps. If not, then drop it back to auto and increase the vcore.

EDIT: damn it 500 internal error


----------



## Point Blank Rob

I think my thermalright HR-02 is mounted sideways!? Mounted it ages ago but was just looking at a review to see what fan they used and it appeared to be mounted the other way round (ie turned 90 degrees clockwise) lol. Surely it cant be possible to mount it the wrong way round?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


I think my thermalright HR-02 is mounted sideways!? Mounted it ages ago but was just looking at a review to see what fan they used and it appeared to be mounted the other way round (ie turned 90 degrees clockwise) lol. Surely it cant be possible to mount it the wrong way round?


Photo


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


I think my thermalright HR-02 is mounted sideways!? Mounted it ages ago but was just looking at a review to see what fan they used and it appeared to be mounted the other way round (ie turned 90 degrees clockwise) lol. Surely it cant be possible to mount it the wrong way round?


You can mount it so the fans blow from bottom to top (guessing this is how you have it now) or the more popular way of right to left. I generally mount mine so the fans will blow from right to left.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

mine is mounted to blow from bottom to top *facepalm*, Guess i'll just sort it out when i install the gentle typhoon. Anyone know how good the cpu pll is at helping you lower the voltage? I'm considering spending a while messing with it but I only want to bother if it could mean i could use a voltage like 0.05v lower.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


mine is mounted to blow from bottom to top *facepalm*, Guess i'll just sort it out when i install the gentle typhoon. Anyone know how good the cpu pll is at helping you lower the voltage? I'm considering spending a while messing with it but I only want to bother if it could mean i could use a voltage like 0.05v lower.


Try it w/fans that way first then remount. Then use whichever gives you the best results =)

I was able to lower CPU voltage by 0.03V by lowering CPU PLL voltage from 1.8 to 1.7625. May not be worth it to most, but I like tweaking every little bit I can.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Given I don't fold what are the benefits of overclocking past 4.2? I plan to test what the limit on this chip is once i get my gentle typhoon but just wondering whether i might as well have it sat at 4.2 after that. (have been planning on joining a folding team just havent got round to it)


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


Given I don't fold what are the benefits of overclocking past 4.2? I plan to test what the limit on this chip is once i get my gentle typhoon but just wondering whether i might as well have it sat at 4.2 after that. (have been planning on joining a folding team just haven't got round to it)


If you move quick. You might be able to get in on the Chimps Challenge that starts in less than an hour!









As long as you do some folding for our Chimp you'll get a Sig badge!
And hopefully it'll say "Winners" this time


----------



## Point Blank Rob

I'm trying to sign up but since I'm new to folding im struggling to get the settings configured. Cheers for the suggestion though


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


I'm trying to sign up but since I'm new to folding im struggling to get the settings configured. Cheers for the suggestion though


Sign up for the challenge! And get it running later








The challenge is 10 days! But you don't have to fold for all of it









Even just one job would get you the Badge








But I'd hope you might do more than one


----------



## Point Blank Rob

ahhh i understand now, time to spend 10 days figuring out why i cant get it to work








Once it's working I'll probably just fold for the full 10 days whilst my pc is on, why not?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atiesh*


Hey guys, I have a small question that's been nagging me for several days now. Like I mentioned earlier, I'm a beginner when it comes to overclocking. This is actually my first time. When I first tried my hand at it, someone suggested that I set my overclocked to Offset with Medium LLC and set the voltage to +.100... I'm ashamed to say I didn't know any better or even begin to consider the fact that our motherboards are different.

I set the overclock and booted up. When I got into windows it told me I was at 1.54v! I immediately restarted and set the voltage back down before tweaking it.

Now, I don't want to start a whole debate on what voltage is safe and what not, but I'm curious as to whether I did any damage raising my voltage that high? Even if only for a second and not under any major load bigger then running BIOS? I'm paranoid that the damage isn't instantly noticeable and that it could show up over time in form of degradation or worse, have my chip die.

Am I worrying over nothing?


I did the same thing almost. I set offset and ended up at 1.814 lol.


----------



## sockpirate

so kinda a noob question , but what do i have to disable/enable for my OC to run 24/7 and not be affected by speed-step , ya know when idle to not down-clock to 1600 or x16 multi ?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


so kinda a noob question , but what do i have to disable/enable for my OC to run 24/7 and not be affected by speed-step , ya know when idle to not down-clock to 1600 or x16 multi ?


Why wouldn't you want it to downclock to 1600 at idle? Disabling it will have no affect on overclocking.

Disable: EIST, C1, C3, C6


----------



## sockpirate

was just a quick test , i figured it out ^^


----------



## Point Blank Rob

The not so stable 24/7, turns out passing 12 hours of prime95 doesnt mean your overclock wont BSOD, i thought id be fine switched back to exactly what i ran for my 24/7 and was just on zune player (which appears to be the ultimate BSOD device) and it blue screened. So when i restarted I put the voltage up to 1.22v


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


The not so stable 24/7, turns out passing 12 hours of prime95 doesnt mean your overclock wont BSOD, i thought id be fine switched back to exactly what i ran for my 24/7 and was just on zune player (which appears to be the ultimate BSOD device) and it blue screened. So when i restarted I put the voltage up to 1.22v


what was the error code?

Off topic, just got my second 460, installed it and up running, just testing. Will report back in my comparison thread (link in sig) FIrst time SLI user here


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


what was the error code?

Off topic, just got my second 460, installed it and up running, just testing. Will report back in my comparison thread (link in sig) FIrst time SLI user here










grats man! Hope you like it , i will be adding another 580 in the fall !


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


The not so stable 24/7, turns out passing 12 hours of prime95 doesnt mean your overclock wont BSOD, i thought id be fine switched back to exactly what i ran for my 24/7 and was just on zune player (which appears to be the ultimate BSOD device) and it blue screened. So when i restarted I put the voltage up to 1.22v


Were you using manual or offset voltage?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


grats man! Hope you like it , i will be adding another 580 in the fall !


my fps almost doubled in crysis, from 32fps to 62fps (1080p - No AA)


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

My i5-2500k should be here on Monday, I'll be reading through this thread for much information!


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13404514*
> what was the error code?
> 
> Off topic, just got my second 460, installed it and up running, just testing. Will report back in my comparison thread (link in sig) FIrst time SLI user here


sorry didnt check, never do. just assume it's my overclocking, may jump the voltage back down to find out haha


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13406505*
> sorry didnt check, never do. just assume it's my overclocking, may jump the voltage back down to find out haha


Error codes can help determine what is causing you the instability. So without it your unsure as to what it might be.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Re-routing my tubes tonight - loop flow is really low but here it is;










Am I the first to submit for 2600K HT on @ 5ghz?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_;13410855*
> Re-routing my tubes tonight - loop flow is really low but here it is;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the first to submit for 2600K HT on @ 5ghz?


Added Nice overclock, and yes you are the first


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Added Nice overclock, and yes you are the first










I should do mine at 5ghz. I can run it at 1.46v but I only primed it for 2 hours that time.

I also still get crashes while gaming sometimes. Sadly it doesn't bsod it hangs with no bsod and doesn't turn off until I hit the reset button :/


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> VCCSA Voltage: *Auto it's advised not to touch that one*
> VCCIO Voltage: *1.1*
> CPU PLL Voltage: *1.765v actual is 1.75v*
> Auto PLL Overvoltage: *Enabled*
> PCH Voltage: *Auto*
> VRM Frequency: *350*
> Duty Control: *Extreme*
> Phase Control: *Extreme*
> CPU Current Capability: *120%*
> CPU Multi *51 by each core*
> CPU BCLK: *100 sb doesn't like changes in bclk*
> CPU voltage: *1.485v Manual bios - Idles 1.480 - Loads 1.472*
> DDR Voltage: *1.6v*
> DDR Speed: *1866mhz*
> DDR Timings: *8-9-8-24 1T*
> Spread Spectrum: *Disabled*
> LLC: *Ultra High*


Now translate this into my MSI Bios...P67A-GD65(B3)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;13415530*
> I should do mine at 5ghz. I can run it at 1.46v but I only primed it for 2 hours that time.
> 
> I also still get crashes while gaming sometimes. Sadly it doesn't bsod it hangs with no bsod and doesn't turn off until I hit the reset button :/


Unfortunatly it seems like you have a lot of tweaking left if it hangs. Without changing the vcore, try changing one setting at a time in the bios to see if it has any affect. Try pll voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE;13417505*
> Now translate this into my MSI Bios...P67A-GD65(B3)


sorry bud im not that familiar with MSI mobo's, however, I would think most of the settings should be available on that mobo but with another fancy name or such. I would recommend having a read at this maybe it could help: http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=183670&pid=1909533&st=0entry1909533


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;13415530*
> I should do mine at 5ghz. I can run it at 1.46v but I only primed it for 2 hours that time.
> 
> I also still get crashes while gaming sometimes. Sadly it doesn't bsod it hangs with no bsod and doesn't turn off until I hit the reset button :/


I dunno with your chip but mine needs more than 1.46v. I'm currently running it at 1.488v @ 5ghz stable.

Currently OCNChimpin but after this, I'll try to lower it one notch after and see if it holds up.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_;13418637*
> I dunno with your chip but mine needs more than 1.46v. I'm currently running it at 1.488v @ 5ghz stable.
> 
> Currently OCNChimpin but after this, I'll try to lower it one notch after and see if it holds up.


Good luck.


----------



## jam3s

Here's mine:

2600k 4.8GHz at 1.4v HT ON



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam3s*


Here's mine:

2600k 4.8GHz at 1.4v HT ON



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Sorry jam3s can't except this as a submission, please refer to the rules


----------



## jam3s

At least I know it's stable. Don't need a group to validate that for me


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam3s*


At least I know it's stable. Don't need a group to validate that for me










Sorry but rules are rules and it wouldn't be fair on all the other's. Maybe next time you get a chance It would be great to see a submission. Pretty awesome overclock on that chip


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Unfortunatly it seems like you have a lot of tweaking left if it hangs. Without changing the vcore, try changing one setting at a time in the bios to see if it has any affect. Try pll voltage.


That's the thing, I did 12 hours of prime just fine. The hanging only happens while playing WoW TBH. And it's usually only like once a month, if that. Since I never really turn my PC off I donno what it could be since it is so random. I am unable to reproduce the problem on my own.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


That's the thing, I did 12 hours of prime just fine. The hanging only happens while playing WoW TBH. And it's usually only like once a month, if that. Since I never really turn my PC off I donno what it could be since it is so random. I am unable to reproduce the problem on my own.


Were you using offset or manual and do you have the safety features on or off?


----------



## turrican9

I'm working on my new i5 2500K system. Running Blend on these CPU's are hard. And if not stable I just get spontaneous reboots.

I did not get a very good CPU. Seems like it will take 1.46v V-core with LLC at ultra High for 4.8GHz.

I had originally planned to beat *munaim1* SuperPi results, but I will have to try a suicide run. And looking at my unlucky CPU I just don't know how far I will reach.

If I can't beat *munaim1's* SuperPi results I might aswell just throw my Sandybridge system in the trash. This was the only reason I bought it in the first place.










Kidding.. But seriously, It actually seem to help me when I set all mem subtimings to manual. I'm using 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 9-9-9-24-1.5v. I first sat mem speed to 1333, then I sat all subtimings to the same values that Auto showed, then I sat memspeed back to 1600MHz. And it seems Blend is doing better. Right now I'm trying 1600MHz 8-9-8-24-1t-1.5v and all subtimings at manual.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Installed the GT-AP13 on my HR-02 and ran prime test on my cpu at 4.2 to compare results, whacked all the case fans on full to maintain constancy and was disappointed to discover identical results! So turned all the case fans down and ran prime again, got the same results again! quite happy now knowing i no longer have to listen to the roar of the case fans to maintain temps of 60C under full load. Any help as to reducing overall temp by flipping fans to improve airflow?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

On a separate note I just read that overclocking past 4ghz i may need better ram than I have, I'm using ripjawsX CL7 7-8-7-24, does anyone know if there's any truth to this?
Thanks


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


On a separate note I just read that overclocking past 4ghz i may need better ram than I have, I'm using ripjawsX CL7 7-8-7-24, does anyone know if there's any truth to this?
Thanks


Nope. RAM doesn't have much effect on overclocking until higher overclocks like 4.8+ usually. You're not touching the BCLK if any at all, so the RAM has very little to do with overclocking the CPU.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I had originally planned to beat *munaim1* SuperPi results, but I will have to try a suicide run. And looking at my unlucky CPU I just don't know how far I will reach.

If I can't beat *munaim1's* SuperPi results I might aswell just throw my Sandybridge system in the trash. This was the only reason I bought it in the first place.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13426083*
> Were you using offset or manual and do you have the safety features on or off?


Manual, and what safety features?


----------



## munaim1

Speedstep c1e etc. There usually enabled by default, try switching them off to see whther the bsods continue.

EDIT: actually try increasing the cpu current capability to 130%, then work your way down to the setting that helps.


----------



## Penryn

Speedstep is on but C1E etc are off. I lowered my PLL to 1.75 to see if it helps, so far no problems but as I said before, it is random and only when gaming. Today and yesterday it happened while playing Final Fantasy XIV. It's odd because it doesn't always happen and as I said, I cannot reproduce the problem.


----------



## munaim1

Enabling c1e and other's doesn't have an effect on the overclock, so you could enable them. As i said try increasing the cpu current capability to 130% and leave it there for a couple of days. Use your rig as normal and see if you still experience it.

Also could it be os related rather than the overclock? Just a thought. Did you check event viewer?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13437596*
> Enabling c1e and other's doesn't have an effect on the overclock, so you could enable them. As i said try increasing the cpu current capability to 130% and leave it there for a couple of days. Use your rig as normal and see if you still experience it.
> 
> Also could it be os related rather than the overclock? Just a thought. Did you check event viewer?


Possibly, but I run a relatively fresh install of 7 ultimate with sp1. I keep OS and programs on one drive and everything else on a separate partition. Haven't checked event viewer since it doesn't happen often enough to warrant my energy to look into trying to find the problem really lol.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


Possibly, but I run a relatively fresh install of 7 ultimate with sp1. I keep OS and programs on one drive and everything else on a separate partition. Haven't checked event viewer since it doesn't happen often enough to warrant my energy to look into trying to find the problem really lol.


Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## caewen

2 Screen Shots Attached.
1st is right after I stopped the test after 18 hours(sorry did not see that you wanted Screen Shots while under Load)
2nd I restarted the test and took a screenshot while under load. If this isn't good enough I'll Re-post. Also this is on Water, I'll need to change my system in my Signature later.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Just experienced a BSOD, assuming it's to do with my overclock (however it passed 12 hour prime95)
it said;
STOP: 0x0000003D(0xFFFFF88009E33040 (then a load of 0s) xFFFFF88000C3178E)
mv91xx.sys - Address FFFFF88000C3178E base at FFFFF88000C00000

Any ideas what this refers to?
Thanks


----------



## cre3d

That does not look like an overclock related BSOD. mv91xx.sys is a marvell controller driver file. Are you using the marvell ports on the board? If not, I'd uninstall the drivers and disable the ports in BIOS.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caewen;13458711*
> 2 Screen Shots Attached.
> 1st is right after I stopped the test after 18 hours(sorry did not see that you wanted Screen Shots while under Load)
> 2nd I restarted the test and took a screenshot while under load. If this isn't good enough I'll Re-post. Also this is on Water, I'll need to change my system in my Signature later.


3.67 realtemp is required, please also refer to the rules for any other requirements.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d;13467317*
> That does not look like an overclock related BSOD. mv91xx.sys is a marvell controller driver file. Are you using the marvell ports on the board? If not, I'd uninstall the drivers and disable the ports in BIOS.


Yes the marvel port is being used to control a C300 SSD and a sata 6 wd hard drive. Do you know how I could fix this error?
Thanks


----------



## cre3d

Why not use the intel sata6 ports? You should have 2. They are faster with better drivers. Otherwise, the latest marvell drivers supposedly fix the issue for a lot of people: http://elmaskubilay.blogspot.com/2011/03/mv91xxsys-bsod-repair-windows-7-x64.html


----------



## Point Blank Rob

cheers hopefully this has resolved the issue. although im not really sure what you mean by use the intel sata 6 ports. I have 2 sata 6 ports on my mohterboard and that's what they're plugged into, when i boot up it shows them under the marvel controller, I cant see any other method of setting it up.


----------



## LethalRise750

Decided to go back to Asus on my mobo since I've had prior good luck with them. We'll see tomorrow or friday if my new Asus P8Z68-V PRO suffices or not









By the way munaim, maybe you should create a bracket for what chipset people will run so people can differentiate between P67's and Z68's. Also so I can hopefully be the first Z68 on the list


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13468104*
> Decided to go back to Asus on my mobo since I've had prior good luck with them. We'll see tomorrow or friday if my new Asus P8Z68-V PRO suffices or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way munaim, maybe you should create a bracket for what chipset people will run so people can differentiate between P67's and Z68's. Also so I can hopefully be the first Z68 on the list


Yeah sure, you could help me do that









Myself and compudaze are the only ones managing the list. I'll PM you


----------



## antipesto93

never seen this thread before!
I will aim for 5.2 this weekend


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93;13468815*
> never seen this thread before!
> I will aim for 5.2 this weekend


that's cause you been too busy in the for sale section







(which Im grateful for as I got my second 460 from you







)

Good luck on the 5.2ghz. That would be a beastly overclock. Please remember submission rules


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13468761*
> Yeah sure, you could help me do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myself and compudaze are the only ones managing the list. I'll PM you


Haha I'm up for it







Probably do it tonight


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13468889*
> Haha I'm up for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably do it tonight


ygpm.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13468930*
> ygpm.


replied


----------



## munaim1

*Z68 Sheet added - will be sorted by overclocks only.*

_Rules will be amended_


----------



## badatgames18

Just to give you guys a headsup on a particular batch and my results with it...

It literally just came in the mail half and hour ago batch# 3047A895 (2600k)
i could only get it stable at 5ghz(104.8x48 multi) at 1.485v in bios and 1.476 in OS. really disappointing from what i have heard about costa rica chips









Since i just got it... you guys think i'll have to up the volts within a few weeks?

EDIT: lol i remember...my bad... i know it has nothing to do with it, i just hoped it would be good

but here it is anyways:
View attachment 210025
View attachment 210026
View attachment 210027


i hope it keeps that vcore :\


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13469069*
> Just to give you guys a headsup on a particular batch and my results with it...
> 
> It literally just came in the mail half and hour ago batch# 3047A895 (2600k)
> i could only get it stable at 5ghz at 1.485v in bios and 1.476 in OS. really disappointing from what i have heard about costa rica chips


Costa Rica is where the chip was packaged, not made. This topic has been beaten to death and proven time and time again that batch numbers make no difference in the overclockability of a certain chip.


----------



## munaim1

New rules take effect from now on.
Quote:


> *Rules*
> 
> 1. *12 HOURS+* of Blend run.
> 
> 2. *MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your ocn name (use notepad or something), CPU-Z 1.57.1 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!!*
> 
> 3. *List your cooling and provide screenie of RAM, VOLTAGE and MOBO INFO via cpu-z*
> 
> 4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+
> 
> 5. *All submissions must follow a similar template so remember the rules (this is mine minus a a few things before the rules got amended) THIS*
> 
> Cpu-z 1.57.1 link: ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.57.1-setup-en.exe Big thanks to stasio.
> 
> Realtemp 3.67 link: http://www.mediafire.com/?91blrwtl1lenzal
> 
> Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1


----------



## LethalRise750

Grabbed a 64GB SSD, Gonna try out the Intel Smart Response (Aka SSD Caching for HDD's).


----------



## munaim1

Anyone care to post a suicide run??? No one has posted a suicide run so far.


----------



## badatgames18

i just did... i got a 55 multi at 1.6v... i can get screen shots if you like?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;13470332*
> i just did... i got a 55 multi at 1.6v... i can get screen shots if you like?


yes that would be awesome. Try and run superpi while your at it, help ocn out on hwbot bro!!!! take a look at my suicide run below on sig.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


yes that would be awesome. Try and run superpi while your at it, help ocn out on hwbot bro!!!! take a look at my suicide run below on sig.


















what cooling were you using? i need my dewar refilled. i only have water right now. Not sure how hot it would get under load either...

awesome run btw









i'll post mine, hopefully it doesn't melt


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*









what cooling were you using? i need my dewar refilled. i only have water right now. Not sure how hot it would get under load either...

awesome run btw









i'll post mine, hopefully it doesn't melt


lol







and its still stable after, about half an hour of those voltages







I would say I got quite lucky with my chip. Lowest chip voltage for 5.1ghz was 1.43v which survived just over two hours in prime blend. Getting it 12 hour stable was a nightmare in terms of voltage increase.

Check project (sig) for a build log


----------



## compudaze

Just wanted to share some voltage info on my Asus P8P67 Pro. I set CPU voltage to 1.355V in BIOS and set LLC to Ultra High.

My voltages:
Idle CPU-Z: 1.344V, 1.352V, 1.360V
Idle DMM: 1.348V
Load CPU-Z: 1.336V, 1.344V, 1.352V
Load DMM: 1.330V


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Just wanted to share some voltage info on my Asus P8P67 Pro. I set CPU voltage to 1.355V in BIOS and set LLC to Ultra High.

My voltages:
Idle CPU-Z: 1.344V, 1.352V, 1.360V
Idle DMM: 1.348V
Load CPU-Z: 1.336V, 1.344V, 1.352V
Load DMM: 1.330V


Thanks for the info, what did you use to read the voltage?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Thanks for the info, what did you use to read the voltage?


----------



## munaim1

Gotcha, It seems to fluctuate quite a bit.


----------



## neoroy

Ok i'm here munaim1 ^^.... still learning and watching people posting in here hehe.
Btw if i want to use stable 24/7 prime blend test i think i should use 1333mhz of my ram not 1600mhz right? for stability .... last night freezing at 4hours at 4.8ghz 1.345v i think maybe memory controller abit difficult to stablize....although no sign of BSOD code such as 0x00000109, 0x00000D1, 0x000009C or 0x00000124 which were something todo with ram or vtt.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neoroy*


Ok i'm here munaim1 ^^.... still learning and watching people posting in here hehe.
Btw if i want to use stable 24/7 prime blend test i think i should use 1333mhz of my ram not 1600mhz right? for stability .... last night freezing at 4hours at 4.8ghz 1.345v i think maybe memory controller abit difficult to stablize....although no sign of BSOD code such as 0x00000109, 0x00000D1, 0x000009C or 0x00000124 which were something todo with ram or vtt.


lol









I would advise you to leave the ram alone for now and just concentrate on your cpu. Leave the ram at stock settings and up the vcore by one notch and try again with prime.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neoroy*


Ok i'm here munaim1 ^^.... still learning and watching people posting in here hehe.
Btw if i want to use stable 24/7 prime blend test i think i should use 1333mhz of my ram not 1600mhz right? for stability .... last night freezing at 4hours at 4.8ghz 1.345v i think maybe memory controller abit difficult to stablize....although no sign of BSOD code such as 0x00000109, 0x00000D1, 0x000009C or 0x00000124 which were something todo with ram or vtt.


I would run the ram at rated speeds first and dial in the CPU overclock. After you've established that the CPU overclock is stable, you can then work on stabilizing the RAM overclock.


----------



## neoroy

@munaim1
@compudaze

Thx for the tips again ^_^ ok gonna try at stock ram later hehe.... once i used to have Q9400 just abit oc to 3.6ghz stable 11hours more







i'm gonna do this again uufff its a long test


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13468031*
> cheers hopefully this has resolved the issue. although im not really sure what you mean by use the intel sata 6 ports. I have 2 sata 6 ports on my mohterboard and that's what they're plugged into, when i boot up it shows them under the marvel controller, I cant see any other method of setting it up.












Edit: I realize the pro version is listed, but I double checked and the plain P8P67 has the same ports.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cre3d*











Edit: I realize the pro version is listed, but I double checked and the plain P8P67 has the same ports.


thank you for this, I will check what ports I'm using and update


----------



## jp27

mine is 24/7 stable 5ghz 1.38v

load temp = 45-50c


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jp27*


mine is 24/7 stable 5ghz 1.38v

load temp = 45-50c


Need a screenshot per the requirements on the first post.


----------



## cre3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jp27*


mine is 24/7 stable 5ghz 1.38v

load temp = 45-50c



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Need a screenshot per the requirements on the first post.


I think I speak for a lot of people here when I say we'd love to see a screenshot to back this particular claim


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cre3d*


I think I speak for a lot of people here when I say we'd love to see a screenshot to back this particular claim




















EDIT: Just realised the thread has gone past 1000 posts


----------



## Falkentyne

Ok I think I did everything right, although since I'm using a CRT, I couldn't fit everything on the screen at once without stuff overlapping, so here are 3 screenshots (same test):



















(edit: forget the 1024x768 SS....my notepad got hidden in the background







)

Is everything in order to be submitted? I wanted to be extra careful.
Since I already degraded my CPU, I figured I might as well make it into the club since it's no longer a low volt chip (already needs 0.04v higher for 5 ghz and 0.02v higher for 4.5 oh well


----------



## munaim1

Added^

Also to everyone, please remember that I recently updated the rules. Please take a look at the first post


----------



## LethalRise750

And there she is







My lovely Z68.. Also, sorry I haven't been as active for the past few days... Kind of hit a snag on my build lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*











And there she is







My lovely Z68.. Also, sorry I haven't been as active for the past few days... Kind of hit a snag on my build lol


con gratz bro







I hope it overclocks like your old mobo









By the way, it looks exactly the same as the p67


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


con gratz bro







I hope it overclocks like your old mobo









By the way, it looks exactly the same as the p67










Haha yeah it does.. Only differences are on the I/O with a DVI/VGA and a different USB3 controller. As well as the extra 4 phases for the iGPU lol..

They also included backplates for the VRM Heatsinks.


----------



## Falkentyne

Hmm looking at the results seems like I still have a good vcore for 4.5 ghz.
Wish I could try for 5 ghz but I'd have to have the AC going full blast or I'd be over 90C...my CPU is like the hottest one on that chart


----------



## oossaraf76

hello

if i overclocked the CPU and it was stable, but after few days it BSOD.. is it degrading?


----------



## Falkentyne

Probably. A lot of chips will lose their lowest voltage on a set OC, then eventually settle down.


----------



## oossaraf76

hello again.

i noticed that asus P8P67 motherboard throttle the turbo speed when running intelburn test but the speed stays the same when running prime95.. why?
let say if the speed is 4.5 it gose to 4Ghz then 3.8Ghz while running intelburn test.
i hope someone knows what's wrong with the P8P67 Bios.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oossaraf76;13497379*
> hello again.
> 
> i noticed that asus P8P67 motherboard throttle the turbo speed when running intelburn test but the speed stays the same when running prime95.. why?
> let say if the speed is 4.5 it gose to 4Ghz then 3.8Ghz while running intelburn test.
> i hope someone knows what's wrong with the P8P67 Bios.


Set the power limit higher in bios.


----------



## oossaraf76

where is the power limiter ?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oossaraf76;13497465*
> where is the power limiter ?


CPU Power Options in AI Tweaker.


----------



## oossaraf76

what is the setting for the " primary plane current limit " in the cpu power management ?
that's the amps limiter.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oossaraf76;13497379*
> hello again.
> 
> i noticed that asus P8P67 motherboard throttle the turbo speed when running intelburn test but the speed stays the same when running prime95.. why?
> let say if the speed is 4.5 it gose to 4Ghz then 3.8Ghz while running intelburn test.
> i hope someone knows what's wrong with the P8P67 Bios.


Are you using the up to date version of IBT with avx and the new linkpacks?

If not then scroll a couple of pages back and compudaze has it on his sig.

If you are unfamiliar with the bios settings then maybe you should read these:

*Here are a couple of guides that will definitely help:*

P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners

The ULTIMATE Sandy Bridge OC Guide (Awesome thread, special thanks to sin)

Report back when you experience difficulties









EDIT: Also please fill in your system spec, it helps us help you


----------



## munaim1

By the way guys check out my mod (CPU block to GPU - GTX 460) on my sig









Im so proud of myself


----------



## oossaraf76

hey
munaim... i have two 4GB RAM 1333Mhz sticks running at 1066Mhz because it BSOD when overclocking the CPU to max speed.

so where did you put your RAM? the first two black slots or 2nd blue ones?
anyone els with Asus P8P67 please tell me which is the best slots to put the RAM in.

Thanks

edit: in your water cooling mod it shows that you have them in first slots in one picture then on 2nd slots on another pciture.. so which?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oossaraf76;13509010*
> so where did you put your RAM? the first two black slots or 2nd blue ones?
> anyone els with Asus P8P67 please tell me which is the best slots to put the RAM in.


I installed them in slots 2+4.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

I have mine in solts 1+3, never had any problems with my ram.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cre3d*











Edit: I realize the pro version is listed, but I double checked and the plain P8P67 has the same ports.


I think I love you, well worth some rep, just switched to the sata ports you suggested and got a MUCH higher bench from my C300!
Rep is definitely coming your way!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oossaraf76*


hey
munaim... i have two 4GB RAM 1333Mhz sticks running at 1066Mhz because it BSOD when overclocking the CPU to max speed.

so where did you put your RAM? the first two black slots or 2nd blue ones?
anyone els with Asus P8P67 please tell me which is the best slots to put the RAM in.

Thanks

edit: in your water cooling mod it shows that you have them in first slots in one picture then on 2nd slots on another pciture.. so which?


I have them on 2 and 4 slots, it's all in the asus manual.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

why 2 and 4 as opposed to 1 and 3?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


why 2 and 4 as opposed to 1 and 3?


That's what the manual says. And I can't access slot 1 with my cpu cooler installed.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

My motherboard temperature just hit 60C on an overclock, my cpu temperature comes up as 50C on the asus II probe thing. Should I do something about the fact my mobo is so hot?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


My motherboard temperature just hit 60C on an overclock, my cpu temperature comes up as 50C on the asus II probe thing. Should I do something about the fact my mobo is so hot?


I never trust asus software, when reading temps of mobo I would use the hwmonitor.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

it actually turns out it says -60C, must be some kind of malfunction.
hwmonitor doesnt show me a mobo temperature, oh well im not too concerned.
By the way rotating my heatsink 90 degrees has dropped my cpu temps by 10C! Which now means I'm doing an overclock to 4.6ghz, 2 hours in so far looking good,at a pretty low voltage too. How do the rules now differ?
Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


it actually turns out it says -60C, must be some kind of malfunction.
hwmonitor doesnt show me a mobo temperature, oh well im not too concerned.
By the way rotating my heatsink 90 degrees has dropped my cpu temps by 10C! Which now means I'm doing an overclock to 4.6ghz, 2 hours in so far looking good,at a pretty low voltage too. How do the rules now differ?
Thanks


Please read the op for rules.


----------



## neoroy

Hi munaim1, at last i can join ur club








here my prime blend test for 12hours :


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bios setting :
CPU Base Frequency [10kHz] : [10000]
Adjust CPU Ratio : [47]
Adjust CPU Ratio in OS : [Disabled]
Internal PLL Overvoltage : [Auto]
EIST : [Enabled]
Intel Turbo Boost : [Enabled]
DRAM Frequency : [DDR3-1600MHz]
DRAM Timing Mode : [Auto] -->value: 9-9-9-24 1T
Spread Spectrum : [Disabled]
VDroop Control : [Low VDroop]
CPU Core Voltage : [1.34V]
CPU I/O Voltage : [1.050V]
DRAM Voltage : [1.652V]
System Agent Voltage (SA) : [Auto] -->value: 0.925v
CPU PLL Voltage : [Auto] -->value: 1.8v
PCH 1.05 : [Auto] -->value: 1.05v

Advanced DRAM Configuration -->Auto

Active Processor Cores : [All]
Limit CPUID Maximum : [Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit : [Enabled]
Intel Virtualisation Tech : [Disabled]
Power Technology : [Custom]
C1E Support : [Disabled]
Overspeed Protection : [Enabled]
Intel C-State : [Disabled]
Primary plane turbo power limit(W) : 0
Long Duration Power Limit (W) : 200
Long Duration Maintained (ms) : 1000
Short Duration Power Limit (W) : 250

Is my SS to big or need to resize ??
Note: i did test with IBT v2.51 for high level 5loop then i use this setting for prime and it works!!








Btw how do i make signature that shows this thread?


----------



## munaim1

Thank you for following the rules to a T, screensize is perfect and I couldn't really ask for more.

Thanks again and nice overclock, appreciate the bios settings aswell +rep! Added


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13519613*
> Thank you for following the rules to a T, screensize is perfect and I couldn't really ask for more.
> 
> Thanks again and nice overclock, appreciate the bios settings aswell +rep! Added


Thx munaim1







i just want to share and learn in here.... nothing more








before this i never do prime for 12hours since last my old cpu Q9400 hehe it was to loooongg but after saw ur thread i think i wanna do it again ... afterall its for 24/7 sake myprocie, right?
Now back to my last question, how do i make signature of ur thread?








Thx for the green point muanim1








i will send for u too.


----------



## neoroy

I tried copying ur link into my signature but it doesnt showup ??? hehe did i do it the wrong way?? ^_^
updated : now it shows up... but its common text???
Updated: now its done







)

Thank you sir, Munaim1 ^_^


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Couldnt see any difference in rules since last time i posted so I'll just go for same again








Rotating my heatsink 90 degrees dropped temps by 10C which is why I've been able to conquer 4.6ghz even using silent fans


----------



## neoroy

Hi point blank rob nice oc








myprocie has to set 1.295 for vcore and it loads up to 1.32v at cpuz for 4.6ghz.... but only tested with IBT v2.51 10loop maximum level.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

cheers neoroy. when you say vcore im not sure what you mean, do you mean the setting you used in bios? on my motherboard the actual voltage drawn ius always lower than the manual voltage set. I'd like to try for 4.8ghz but personally I'd rather keep temps low. Might try and get a better exhaust fan for ym case and a pull fan on the heatsink before I go that high.
Our chips appear to be pretty similar if you require 1.368v to hit 4.7ghz


----------



## neoroy

Yup at 4.7ghz my chip loads up to *1.368v *when priming blend test







but actual i set in bios 1.34volt for vcore.... idle when full speed(stay 4.7ghz) vcore drops to *1.32volt*. Unfortunately mymobo MSI doesnt have offset







so when idle 1600mhz it too much use vcore..... so i set fullspeed daily usage for now untill MSI produce newbios for fixing vcore at idle.


----------



## LethalRise750

Lol sorry to be off topic, but... damn...

Quicksync *destroys* CUDA lol..


----------



## munaim1

DAMN!!!! thats quite a difference. thanks for the share bro.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


DAMN!!!! thats quite a difference. thanks for the share bro.


Yeah.. needless to say I was surprised.

http://software.intel.com/en-us/arti...eo-technology/

Planning to test out Adobe Premiere since its a far better program and see how CUDA keeps up.


----------



## munaim1

Was it yourself that took that screenie?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Was it yourself that took that screenie?


Yup, indeed it was


----------



## munaim1

when you did the test were you using the one file or did you create two and then test it out with two instance of that software?

I only ask because as you more than likely know, when you converting or editing one file with two or more different softwares the load is not kindly 'shared' which will mean that one 'could' have more priority than the other.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13530179*
> when you did the test were you using the one file or did you create two and then test it out with two instance of that software?
> 
> I only ask because as you more than likely know, when you converting or editing one file with two or more different softwares the load is not kindly 'shared' which will mean that one 'could' have more priority than the other.


They weren't ran at the same time. I screenshoted the independent runs and then put them together for comparison. They were ran using the same movie file and the same preferences to encode in.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


*They weren't ran at the same time*. I screenshoted the independent runs and then put them together for comparison. They were ran using the same movie file and the same preferences to encode in.


oh right cool but how comes both windows show the same time underneath??









EDIT: sorry lethal ain't trying to be an ass, im still running the b2 mobo and was thinking it may be the right time to get the Z68.

EDIT: lol just ignore me, the date and time underneath is the timstamp of the file isn't it? in that case the quick sync is actually mighty impressive over CUDA.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13530484*
> oh right cool but how comes both windows show the same time underneath??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: sorry lethal ain't trying to be an ass, im still running the b2 mobo and was thinking it may be the right time to get the Z68.
> 
> EDIT: lol just ignore me, the date and time underneath is the timstamp of the file isn't it? in that case the quick sync is actually mighty impressive over CUDA.


lol Yeah, that timestamp is for when the file was made lol


----------



## Point Blank Rob

munaim1 can you update my overclock on the mainpage? Thanks, posted the screenshot yesterday, it's on page 104, was hoping for an approved confirmation.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


12 hours blend, sig rig. 24/7.











That's an awesome overclock with that voltage and temps. What is your cooling setup?

I'll see if mine can get through 12 hours of blend tonight. I know it's fah stable, but it's not the same.

Also, your sig looks suspiciously similar


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


munaim1 can you update my overclock on the mainpage? Thanks, posted the screenshot yesterday, it's on page 104, was hoping for an approved confirmation.


Done updated









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


That's an awesome overclock with that voltage and temps. What is your cooling setup?

I'll see if mine can get through 12 hours of blend tonight. I know it's fah stable, but it's not the same.

Also, your sig looks suspiciously similar











Thanks







check out my project for cooling setup. Sigs very similar to yours minus a couple things


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Actually just notice there was a fluctuation in frequency on the screenshot so if you could update with this please;


----------



## dennyb

Since there are many 2500K owners on Asus Pro boards here...What idle temps can I expect with Asus Z68 Pro...2500K at stock speeds>

@ 4.4/4.5 GHz?

I know they are not all the same ...but what would be considered decent with the cooling(Dark Knight) in my sig? I just want to see if I am in the ball park when I build this week. Thanks


----------



## Boyboyd

Idle temps with your current cooler at stock speeds

About 26 degrees thanks to speedstep knocking it down to 1.6GHz at 0.9v.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

really depends what voltage you require, i dont know how good the cooler you have is but most around 70C for full load over 12 hour on 4.5/4.4


----------



## dennyb

The reason I want to know is to compare what I should expect right away on the build ...so I know whether or not I should attempt reseating the cooler. Just thinking ahead


----------



## LethalRise750

Ambient also makes a very big difference in temperatures.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13536904*
> Ambient also makes a very big difference in temperatures.


Correct...ambient...and the case I will be using does not have as good air flow as the 900...Will be using Corsair 600 SE.

Thus, wanting ball park temps for stock speed and OC to maybe 4.5 . No stress test on those speeds. If in a good range then I can stress. If not ,I need to reseat and or work on airflow. Won't really know unless i have benchmarks to compare to


----------



## phazer11

I'm trying to salvage my rig. I think it go hit by a surge from a thunderstorm which caused a blink before I was able to turn it off or suffered degradation or something (even with the surge strips). Either way it's not folding at my 4.9 GHz folding OC or my 4.8 completely stable OC. Keeps BSODing with 101.

z68 chipset isn't out yet right?

How's everyone else's OC doing?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;13537364*
> I'm trying to salvage my rig. I think it go hit by a surge from a thunderstorm which caused a blink before I was able to turn it off or suffered degradation or something (even with the surge strips). Either way it's not folding at my 4.9 GHz folding OC or my 4.8 completely stable OC. Keeps BSODing with 101.
> 
> z68 chipset isn't out yet right?
> 
> How's everyone else's OC doing?


Yes, the Z68 chipset is out. Asus --Giga and others have them out now.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phazer11*


I'm trying to salvage my rig. I think it go hit by a surge from a thunderstorm which caused a blink before I was able to turn it off or suffered degradation or something (even with the surge strips). Either way it's not folding at my 4.9 GHz folding OC or my 4.8 completely stable OC. Keeps BSODing with 101.

z68 chipset isn't out yet right?

How's everyone else's OC doing?


Try a different power supply. See if you can try one from a place that allows returns. If you had a surge, it could very well be the +12v problems coming from the PSU, and second might be the motherboard VRM's. CPU is the last thing I would check here, as the other components would suffer damage *before* the CPU. PSU is first, then mainboard.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


Actually just notice there was a fluctuation in frequency on the screenshot so if you could update with this please;










done


----------



## neoroy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


Rotating my heatsink 90 degrees dropped temps by 10C which is why I've been able to conquer 4.6ghz even using silent fans










Wow i will use rotate my HR-02 90 degrees i hope it will give good temp like yours







but i dont use case only bench table modif, i'm afraid it wont give any temp change significant..... but i will try


----------



## pixelgazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;13530082*
> Yeah.. needless to say I was surprised.
> 
> http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/download-adobe-premiere-propremiere-elements-encoder-plug-in-using-intel-media-sdk-and-intel-quick-sync-video-technology/
> 
> Planning to test out Adobe Premiere since its a far better program and see how CUDA keeps up.


Hi, I see you're running a fermi card on a p8z68 board. I'm veeery interested in your Adobe Premiere test on this setup. Particularly Mercury Engine. I could imagine you'd have to turn-off the igp completely in the bios, for Adobe Premiere to recognize the nvidia graphics card as a cuda enabled card and smoothly run the mercury engine. It would be even better if the igp doesn't need to be turned-off in bios so you could keep the quicksync capabilities at the same time.

I'm planning on buying the p8z68-V pro board and a fermi-based card if these technologies play nice together.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Slowly working my way up the overclock ranks, just need to improve my cooling a bit for the 4.8 run


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13549059*
> Slowly working my way up the overclock ranks, just need to improve my cooling a bit for the 4.8 run


That's the way to do it, slowly.

I like to be absoloutely confident that I have the lowest voltage possible for that overclock. They move up a multi.

Rather than the lazy way of

multi: 50
corev: 1.5

go.


----------



## moorhen2

Sorry if i'm in the wrong place,but after using AMD for many years i decided to jump ship,lol!!! On saturday i decided to purchase the Gigabyte Z68X-UD7- B3,and a 2600k,batch L043B688,after finding my way around the bios,one thing i would like some advice on is LLC Level,ie 1-10,just wondering what this needs to be set at,i have it at level 7 at the moment.Vcore is at 1.360v,set in bios for 4.7ghz oc,but cpu-z wont give the correct reading,any help on these matters would be much appreciated.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;13549707*
> Sorry if i'm in the wrong place,but after using AMD for many years i decided to jump ship,lol!!! On saturday i decided to purchase the Gigabyte Z68X-UD7- B3,and a 2600k,batch L043B688,after finding my way around the bios,one thing i would like some advice on is LLC Level,ie 1-10,just wondering what this needs to be set at,i have it at level 7 at the moment.Vcore is at 1.360v,set in bios for 4.7ghz oc,but cpu-z wont give the correct reading,any help on these matters would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss169/moorhen2/Capture999999999999999999999.jpg


Gigabyte's EasyTune software should give you accurate voltage readings until CPU-Z is updated for your board. Also, use RealTemp 3.67 (See OP or my sig for link) as it's compatible with Sandy Bridge. As far as LLC, I like to use whatever level gives me the highest load voltage without going over what I set the voltage to in BIOS. So if I set 1.35V in BIOS, I choose whatever LLC level gets the load voltage to 1.35V without going over. So 1.33V or 1.34V (load) would be OK, but 1.36V or 1.37V (load) would not. But this is just a personal preference.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Gigabyte's EasyTune software should give you accurate voltage readings until CPU-Z is updated for your board. Also, use RealTemp 3.67 (See OP or my sig for link) as it's compatible with Sandy Bridge. As far as LLC, I like to use whatever level gives me the highest load voltage without going over what I set the voltage to in BIOS. So if I set 1.35V in BIOS, I choose whatever LLC level gets the load voltage to 1.35V without going over. So 1.33V or 1.34V (load) would be OK, but 1.36V or 1.37V (load) would not. But this is just a personal preference.


Thanks for the quick response Compudaze,i'm a bit of a "noob" with Intel,lol!!!,been playing around with the LLC levels,tried Level 4,found that i was getting Vdoop,dropped to 1.31v,in HWmonitor while running IBT,blue screened quite quickly,seems level 6 keeps it at roughly what is set in the bios,1.360v,but goes to 1.380v under load,so i think i need to play some more,lol!!!


----------



## Point Blank Rob

does it matter if the voltage in cpu-z is lower than what you set in bios?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


does it matter if the voltage in cpu-z is lower than what you set in bios?


That's normal. Depending on your LLC settings, etc; that voltage could be exact or differ greatly.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

so cpu-z is showing the actual voltage and I need not worry?
Thanks


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;13550672*
> Thanks for the quick response Compudaze,i'm a bit of a "noob" with Intel,lol!!!,been playing around with the LLC levels,tried Level 4,found that i was getting Vdoop,dropped to 1.31v,in HWmonitor while running IBT,blue screened quite quickly,seems level 6 keeps it at roughly what is set in the bios,1.360v,but goes to 1.380v under load,so i think i need to play some more,lol!!!


Check in prime 95 small FFT. Then see if your 1.360v still gives 1.360...I think the voltage is going to drop a little with LLC6, right? I think what you found is the LLC6 spikes the voltage when under light load, then droops it when under very heavy load (IBT is erratic; try prime 95 small FFT). That 1.36v becomes like 1.34v, right?

And I would use hwinfo32 instead of hwmonitor. Much nicer program. Try it.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13552372*
> so cpu-z is showing the actual voltage and I need not worry?
> Thanks


Correct.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne;13552500*
> And I would use hwinfo32 instead of hwmonitor. Much nicer program. Try it.


+1 for HWiNFO32 as it's updated often and works well.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne;13552500*
> Check in prime 95 small FFT. Then see if your 1.360v still gives 1.360...I think the voltage is going to drop a little with LLC6, right? I think what you found is the LLC6 spikes the voltage when under light load, then droops it when under very heavy load (IBT is erratic; try prime 95 small FFT). That 1.36v becomes like 1.34v, right?
> 
> And I would use hwinfo32 instead of hwmonitor. Much nicer program. Try it.


With prime95 small fft's voltage is rock solid 1.360v,peaks at 1.370v,but never drops below 1.360v,still using L6,and temps are good as well,not hit 60c under load.When running Prime95 blend,as with small fft's,voltage as before,ie never going below 1.360v,but peaks at 1.380v.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13549059*
> Slowly working my way up the overclock ranks, just need to improve my cooling a bit for the 4.8 run


Yup i wanna too but unfortunately my temps already higher, at 4.7ghz 1.34v i got 78c max temp prime blend test 12hrs, i tested abit at 4.8ghz about 3hrs but max temp was 85-86c and still need vcore to past 12hrs







should i continue? i think its safer to keep temp below 80c while priming, although i see people in munaim1 table had reached 90c.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

I can only assume the fact you're using a bench table as a case is what means you get higher temps. That and you're on a slightly higher voltage than I am. If you upload pics of your case people might be able to help you with cooling neoroy?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy;13568847*
> Yup i wanna too but unfortunately my temps already higher, at 4.7ghz 1.34v i got 78c max temp prime blend test 12hrs, i tested abit at 4.8ghz about 3hrs but max temp was 85-86c and still need vcore to past 12hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should i continue? i think its safer to keep temp below 80c while priming, although i see people in munaim1 table had reached 90c.


Not so familiar with that cpu cooler, but post a pick of your setup like rob said


----------



## neoroy

Ok munaim1 and point blank rob, soon i will post SS of myrig


----------



## 4x4n

This doesn't meet your prime requirement, but just thought I would post for people looking for 24/7 settings. This had been running World Community Grid for almost 80 hours, so I would say it's stable. Uptime would be for more than a week if not for windows updates.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

you seem to be using quite a high voltage for a 4.5ghz overclock considering it's a 2600k?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13587502*
> you seem to be using quite a high voltage for a 4.5ghz overclock considering it's a 2600k?


It's not that high. Average 4.5 is 1.26-1.32 lol


----------



## 4x4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13587502*
> you seem to be using quite a high voltage for a 4.5ghz overclock considering it's a 2600k?


Wish it was lower, but that's part of why I posted, a lot of people think you should be able to do 5ghz with 1.3v. Not all chips are outstanding







Voltage will bounce around from 1.288-1.304 in cpu-z. Just trying to show what to expect from an average chip.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

fair enough. looks to me like the only advantage of a 2600k is the hyper threading?


----------



## 4x4n

Yup, and for what I do, it's a big difference.


----------



## grassh0ppa

I've been having trouble stabalizing my 2500k at 4.5ghz... I've had it pass a IBT test (5 runs) and then crash while gaming... I've had it pass once and then BSOD another time. Should I just use prime95 for stability testing?

Another thing that frustrates me is that when I had my i5 750 and I stress tested it, I would never BSOD while stress testing. Prime would just post an error and stop running. With the sandybridge I BSOD every time.


----------



## LethalRise750

5 Runs isn't enough in IBT, that's why.


----------



## grassh0ppa

I've read in a few places that it's more than enough. I suppose I can do 10-15 instead.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;13591091*
> I've read in a few places that it's more than enough. I suppose I can do 10-15 instead.


Most people do 50-150 lol.. I normally do 50 or 100 then run Prime95 for 12 hours to ensure full stability. I've ran 200 runs of IBT/LinX but then to fail Prime95 or BSOD in-game.


----------



## grassh0ppa

I guess I have some more reading to do. Some people say 200, others say 20 is for paranoid overclockers.


----------



## compudaze

I've had success using LinX (w/AVX) at 50 passes using 6GB out of 8GB ram. If it passed that, then it would pass 12H of prime95 blend & never BSOD in anything. YMMV.

If you insist in using IBT, make sure you're using the latest (2.51).


----------



## Point Blank Rob

updating to the latest bios has allowed me to drop the voltage on my 4.6ghz overclock. Gunna use blend to test stability for a while but if all looks gravy im going to go for 4.8ghz using as lower voltage as possible, will then 12 hour blend.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Alrighty, I'll make sure my BIOS is updated. Pretty sure I did because Gigabyte has this software that updates the BIOS for you. But, I was able to do 50 passes on IBT at 4.5ghz and 1.37v. Really high, but maybe I'll lower the voltage a notch and try again.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

to go to 4.8 i decided i would need a higher llc, so moved to ultra high and bumped voltage up to 1.35v from the 1.32v i had used on 4.6. When i used 1.32 in bios for 4.6ghz my cpu drew 1.276v when under load and i assumed it would always maintain lower than the 1.32v. Now I have it set an 1.35v it's drawing 1.384v under load? should it be drawing more than the voltage set in bios, why is this happening?
Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13596330*
> to go to 4.8 i decided i would need a higher llc, so moved to ultra high and bumped voltage up to 1.35v from the 1.32v i had used on 4.6. When i used 1.32 in bios for 4.6ghz my cpu drew 1.276v when under load and i assumed it would always maintain lower than the 1.32v. Now I have it set an 1.35v it's drawing 1.384v under load? should it be drawing more than the voltage set in bios, why is this happening?
> Thanks


it's happening because you set the LLC to ultra high, what happends if you leave it on high and set 1.35v?

EDIT: You could try leaving the vcore at 1.32 and increasing the LLC to ultra high and see what you get


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Just whacked LLC down to high and put the vcore on 1.36v to be safe, now im only drawing 1.304v under full load at 4.8ghz!
However it still draws 1.3v when it's down clocked at 1.6ghz, where as when it was at ultra high it down clocked voltage when not under load?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

However finding that overclocking to 4.8ghz has absolutely no benefits on gaming framerates. Unigine heaven dx11 received a slightly lower score using the same settings as at 4.6ghz. Is that any real reason to stay at 4.8 other than for the leaderboard?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13596446*
> Just whacked LLC down to high and put the vcore on 1.36v to be safe, now im only drawing 1.304v under full load at 4.8ghz!
> However it still draws 1.3v when it's down clocked at 1.6ghz, where as when it was at ultra high it down clocked voltage when not under load?


Fixed Voltage won't reduce on idle, Offset will.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

To be honest with you guys im not sure how offset actually works? I udnerstand the concept but what voltage is it offsetting it from?
Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13596584*
> To be honest with you guys im not sure how offset actually works? I udnerstand the concept but what voltage is it offsetting it from?
> Thanks


I'v not used offset before so im not 100% sure but I think it works it out by auto voltage and then - and + offset determines the amount of voltage that requires more or less than the actual auto voltage. Something like that lol


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Looking how low my voltage is for 4.8ghz im tempted to try a 5ghz run just to try and prove I have an awesome chip


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13596646*
> Looking how low my voltage is for 4.8ghz im tempted to try a 5ghz run just to try and prove I have an awesome chip


Go for it but keep an eye on the temps. Also don't go OCD on stress testing as you 'might' degrade your chip. Good Luck.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

going for 5 just to show up the table a little then, I'm gunna revert to my nice low voltage 4.6ghz. Be nice if somebody could let me know exactly how offset works so I can keep volts low when idle too.
Thanks


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13596692*
> Go for it but keep an eye on the temps. Also don't go OCD on stress testing as you 'might' degrade your chip. Good Luck.


Just stress testing won't degrade the chip. Normal use can do it. I'm killing my first 2600k just so people here can benefit somehow from the results.

On the better chip, I had further degradation *JUST* at 1.428v load at 5 ghz, from ONLY playing 3 days of bad company 2. Caused my overclock to need 1.440v, and caused my 4.5 ghz to need 1.260v. (I haven't seen it get worse since then, last attempt at 12 hour blend stable succeeded but 5 ghz idle BSOD'd at 1.428v (didn't game for fear of more degradation), didn't at 1.435v (idle only) and a third 1.260v 4.5 ghz passed blend again. On my first 2600k now, deliberately degrading the worse 2600k on purpose at 1.52v 5 ghz. (had it at 5.3 ghz 1.59v HT off for a few days until it couldn't run black ops anymore).


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Falkentyne from your experience would you say running at 1.3v manual 24/7 on 4.6ghz could lead to degradation? Cause I don't really wanna have to replace my chip or lower clock any time within the next 3 years.


----------



## Falkentyne

1.3v is fully safe.
You may have an initial rise in vcore but it won't get worse than that. I've seen people have to bump their vcore slightly as low as 1.25v but they usually only need one bump.

There's going to be a LOT more reports of cpu's needing more vcore soon. Already seen quite a few...I guess it doesn't matter that much if ivy bridge comes out soon....


----------



## neoroy

Ok Rob & munaim1 here my rig photos :


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Falkentyne

Wow what temps do you get at load? That thing looks like it will take off and start flying around and launching missles at stuff...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy;13568847*
> Yup i wanna too but unfortunately my temps already higher, at 4.7ghz 1.34v i got 78c max temp prime blend test 12hrs, i tested abit at 4.8ghz about 3hrs but max temp was 85-86c and still need vcore to past 12hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should i continue? i think its safer to keep temp below 80c while priming, although i see people in munaim1 table had reached 90c.


@neoroy, actually your temps are quite good for caseless, but it mostly comes down to your ambient temps. if you can lower your ambient temps then maybe, even without a case you could still maintain good temps, however I don't think adding anymore fans will help.

By the way is the white fan doing intake? I would maybe switch the cpu fans around. Also again if your ambient temsp are high, it looks like your intake fan on top of the gpu won't really help, have you tried changing that to exhaust heat?


----------



## neoroy

Yes munaim1, white fan silverstone FM121 is for intake







and exhaust i use Coolermaster led fan 2000rpm, is it bad for air flow? should i switch the fan? but remain air flow way? (right to left of mobo)

Yup last stable prime 12hrs i found that my pasta didnt spread perfectly on cpu surface, geezz almost 1/4 of cpu surface didnt covered ... no wonder i got so high temp, but myambient is always like that bcoz indonesia is a hot country hehe ^^.

Btw fan on top is for cooling my ram heatsink on gpu card







its not for other purpose.


----------



## munaim1

Leave where the cpu fans are but change the intake and exhaust, make the white one exhaust and the other intake. See if that helps your temps.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13616126*
> Leave where the cpu fans are but change the intake and exhaust, make the white one exhaust and the other intake. See if that helps your temps.


OK munaim1 i will test it with ur tips







thx.


----------



## amilXtech

^^ can i join the club?
will be testing my i5 2500k at 4.7ghz 1.37v prime95 12 hour test
will post my result laer


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amilXtech;13616857*
> ^^ can i join the club?
> will be testing my i5 2500k at 4.7ghz 1.37v prime95 12 hour test
> will post my result laer


Yes of course, you are more than welcome to join







but please refer to the rules first hand







good luck


----------



## icefire7454

Ahhh *** lol i did a small fft test because i did memtest86 and my ram was stable so i wanted the full throttle to be on cpu







Forgot to put my name too in notepad







lmao eh whatever u know its me cuz uve been helping me with my cpu in all my threads









Ill do the test again and make sure to do the full req. but anyways here is my stable oc finally










Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Edit: The temps are high cuz its the hottest day so far in a long long time and the humidity is crazyy. Also going to try and lower temps by lowering pll like uve suggested( its at around 1.75 now i think).. how low do you think i can go to?


----------



## neoroy

Hi Rob, these are my mod 14cm clips photo :


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hi Amil, welcome here... i think we have similar chip performance... btw to stable prime blend 12hrs i use 1.34v in bios for 4.7ghz


----------



## neoroy

@Munaim1--> i tried to change white fan for exhaust and black fan for intake but white fan produced weird sound abit annoying so i change back white fan for intake....hmm i tried single fan with white fan(FM121) for intake and i think temp is same like dual fan... but only test vantage cpu bench...not to sure about this, maybe prime or IBT will be different.

One last thing, when i'm doing vantage cpu bench then max temp of my procie is 67-68c and use max power 95watt (almost like prime 110-117watt) but when gaming max temp my procie only 58c and use max power 70watt....is this normal?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neoroy*


One last thing, when i'm doing vantage cpu bench then max temp of my procie is 67-68c and use max power 95watt (almost like prime 110-117watt) but when gaming max temp my procie only 58c and use max power 70watt....is this normal?


yes sounds about right, gaming doesn't stress the cpu as much as a vatage will and a benchmark that stesses tte cpu won't be the same as the way a stress tester like prime, Linx or IBT will. Your all good


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Cheers neoroy for the images, may have to try that probably when I test out the case I won in the chimp challenge







since ill have less airflow so need push/pull configuration.


----------



## MakubeX

NEW RESULTS WITH 1.368v IN THIS POST: http://www.overclock.net/13656417-post1122.html

Here's mine, 5GHz @ 1.392v. Keep in mind this is with room temps of 29 ~ 30C (Puerto Rico) that's why my temps go up 74C peak with watercooling.

The test was actually ran today from 8am to 8pm, my computer time had the AM and PM reversed.

This was my first try and turned out to be stable. I'll try lower voltage later.


----------



## grassh0ppa

wow 5ghz at 1.39 is golden. i can only get stable at 4.5ghz with 1.37v


----------



## MakubeX

Scratch my last result. New result is 5GHz 12hr stable with 1.368v. Tonight I'll try .02v lower.


----------



## terence52

Hi guys,
Got my oc stablised somewhat @ 4.5ghz








i know its just a 5hr prime but the zalman cnps is gonna go soon anyway.
waiting for my mcp355 to arrive before i can rebuild my loop. looking forward to lower temps and voltages


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


Scratch my last result. New result is 5GHz 12hr stable with 1.368v. Tonight I'll try .02v lower.



















That is a pretty impressive chip you have there my friend, I call golden too.

Updated and con gratz on being the first member in this club with a z68 mobo.









Keep on going, you have one crazy chip







+rep on the overclock


----------



## MakubeX

Thanks, munaim. I tried going 0.02v lower and it passed a couple of hours of prime95 but later I found my PC BSODed.









I think I'll leave it 1.368v for 24/7.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


Thanks, munaim. I tried going 0.02v lower and it passed a couple of hours of prime95 but later I found my PC BSODed.









I think I'll leave it 1.368v for 24/7.


damn that is mighty impressive







con gratz


----------



## munaim1

OT but just thought I'd let you guys know, I finally decided to get rid of my mobo before I start experiencing any problems, through the ASUS swap programme, I'm hoping to get a fresh B3 mobo very soon







.

Now comes the question, should I keep the B3 or should I just get a z68? I don't really care much for the onboard graphics or what the hell the ssd caching does but the thing that impressed me was the quicksync option that leathalrise kindly shared here:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Quicksync *destroys* CUDA lol..











So what do you guys think keep the b3 when I get it or get a z68?


----------



## NameLessOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


OT but just thought I'd let you guys know, I finally decided to get rid of my mobo before I start experiencing any problems, through the ASUS swap programme, I'm hoping to get a fresh B3 mobo very soon







.

Now comes the question, should I keep the B3 or should I just get a z68? I don't really care much for the onboard graphics or what the hell the ssd caching does but the thing that impressed me was the quicksync option that leathalrise kindly shared here:

So what do you guys think keep the b3 when I get it or get a z68?


it's really your own choice if you feel you do enough video encoding that the z86 is worth it go for it, if not stick with the p67...


----------



## Point Blank Rob

is it possible that MakubeX is getting such good overclocks partly due to his z68?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13675138*
> is it possible that MakubeX is getting such good overclocks partly due to his z68?


I don't think so, judging by his cpu low voltage I would say it's down to the actual cpu, he just got real damn lucky with his








First golden sandybridge I have seen so far.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13676119*
> I don't think so, judging by his cpu low voltage I would say it's down to the actual cpu, he just got real damn lucky with his
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First golden sandybridge I have seen so far.


Yours should be able to do that. It's almost identical to mine.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13676255*
> Yours should be able to do that. It's almost identical to mine.


Now that i've finished uni







I have some free time, I don't think I can get an higher without taking the voltage past 1.5v which I don't really wana do for 24/7 but my temps seem to be very good I might just give it a go sometime.









OT, No news from asus regarding my b2 mobo, any of you guys know how long this 'swap' process takes?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13675138*
> is it possible that MakubeX is getting such good overclocks partly due to his z68?


Nah, Z68's overclock roughly the same as P67's.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13676379*
> Now that i've finished uni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some free time, I don't think I can get an higher without taking the voltage past 1.5v which I don't really wana do for 24/7 but my temps seem to be very good I might just give it a go sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT, No news from asus regarding my b2 mobo, any of you guys know how long this 'swap' process takes?


If you have a b2 will they replace it with a b3? Mine is still a b2?
Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13677322*
> If you have a b2 will they replace it with a b3? Mine is still a b2?
> Thanks


yes they should, I used the Asus Swap Program from here: LINK


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13677351*
> yes they should, I used the Asus Swap Program from here: LINK


does it matter they i may have accidentally bent 1 or 2 pins on the mobo?
Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13677450*
> does it matter they i may have accidentally bent 1 or 2 pins on the mobo?
> Thanks










not so sure about that, still you should be able to, worth a try.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13676379*
> Now that i've finished uni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some free time, I don't think I can get an higher without taking the voltage past 1.5v which I don't really wana do for 24/7 but my temps seem to be very good I might just give it a go sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT, No news from asus regarding my b2 mobo, any of you guys know how long this 'swap' process takes?


You could try getting your current OC with lower voltages.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13677580*
> You could try getting your current OC with lower voltages.


I already tried that, getting it prime stable was quite a mission, I can go over a couple hours with 1.43v but 12 hours needs 1.47. check the first few pages of the thread, but im going try again hopefully when I get my b3 mobo.

EDIT: batch numbers have become irrelevant, so even ours is very similar it may seem that your's is just ahead of mine


----------



## Point Blank Rob

going to try and get my mobo switched despite the bent pins, if they collect it then theyll probably replace it there and then without checking.
also managed to figure out offset today which im quite happy about since my processor now draw 40% less voltage when idle.


----------



## XrOo

I accidently closed RealTemp. However core 2 peaked 71C. Otherwise temps are more or less identical except for lowest temps. They were in the 20C's.



And here's the CPU-Z from yesterday I think?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839301










Edit: RAM is stated at CPU-z link. Still ok? Or redo it


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo;13684764*
> I accidently closed RealTemp. However core 2 peaked 71C. Otherwise temps are more or less identical except for lowest temps. They were in the 20C's.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/50prime12hst.png
> 
> And here's the CPU-Z from yesterday I think?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: RAM is stated at CPU-z link. Still ok? Or redo it


Very nice.









Welcome to the club.


----------



## XrOo

Thanks







it runs on the hot side though. Will be fixed soon


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo;13686244*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it runs on the hot side though. Will be fixed soon


redo it please if you can, won't be fair on all the others. Just take a look at the rules and you should be good to go.


----------



## XrOo

Okies







Will have to wait though. Need the mobo for the degration test.
Anyone else so far with [email protected]?


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo;13686778*
> Okies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to wait though. Need the mobo for the degration test.
> Anyone else so far with [email protected]?


Hmmm, not that I've seen. I think the closest is mine.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Meh!

Tried a 12 hour torture test of Prime95 Blend.

Core 1 - No errors for 8.5 hours
Core 2 - Fatal error at 5.5 hours
Core 3 - No errors for 8.5 hours
Core 4 - Fatal error at 30 minutes

Weird...

Would this be a case to increase voltage slightly or something else to tweak?


----------



## XrOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX;13686862*
> Hmmm, not that I've seen. I think the closest is mine.


2500K though







I've got HT enabled too. Not sure really how much extra stress it puts on the CPU actually.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo;13687032*
> 2500K though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got HT enabled too. Not sure really how much extra stress it puts on the CPU actually.


I would have said almost none looking at the table 2600k ht uses similar or lower voltage to acheieve same overclock as 2500k


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo;13687032*
> 2500K though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got HT enabled too. Not sure really how much extra stress it puts on the CPU actually.


Oh, I didn't noticed yours was a 2600K. Then no, I haven't seen anyone else at that voltage. If it's anything like the 1156 i7s, HT definitely puts extra stress and heat on the CPU. If you're hitting the 70s C under load with your low room temps (considering your CPU idles in the 20s C it means you have some pretty low room temps) it would probably fail if I tried it with my room temps (~ 30C), so I'm happy with no HT.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher;13686962*
> Meh!
> 
> Tried a 12 hour torture test of Prime95 Blend.
> 
> Core 1 - No errors for 8.5 hours
> Core 2 - Fatal error at 5.5 hours
> Core 3 - No errors for 8.5 hours
> Core 4 - Fatal error at 30 minutes
> 
> Weird...
> 
> Would this be a case to increase voltage slightly or something else to tweak?


Core 4 is the weakest core for me too.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13687219*
> Core 4 is the weakest core for me too.


Screw 5ghz. Now at 5.1 @ 1.44v under load. Lets see if this last 12 hours lol









Question boyd. When I started my OC adventure, I went by this guide. I was able to boot into bios using Auto voltage at 5.3ghz. At 5.4ghz the system wouldn't post. Based on that, think I have a shot at 5.3 stable??


----------



## XrOo

You should be able to. Tried with PLL Overvoltage?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher;13687350*
> Screw 5ghz. Now at 5.1 @ 1.44v under load. Lets see if this last 12 hours lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question boyd. When I started my OC adventure, I went by this guide. I was able to boot into bios using Auto voltage at 5.3ghz. At 5.4ghz the system wouldn't post. Based on that, think I have a shot at 5.3 stable??


Possibly. But if i had to take a guess i'd say you would have to use _slightly_ over 1.5v.

I think I could lower my coreV if i were using 2 sticks of RAM instead of 4


----------



## munaim1

Hey just a reminder of the rules









Quote:



*Rules*
1. *12 HOURS+* of Blend run.

2. *MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your ocn name (use notepad or something), CPU-Z 1.57.1 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!!*

3. *List your cooling and provide screenie of RAM, VOLTAGE and MOBO INFO via cpu-z*

4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+

5. *All submissions must follow a similar template so remember the rules (this is mine minus a a few things before the rules got amended) THIS*

Cpu-z 1.57.1 link: ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.57.1-setup-en.exe Big thanks to stasio.

Realtemp 3.67 link: http://www.mediafire.com/?91blrwtl1lenzal

Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1


Please comply with the rules as it will warrant a submission into the spreadsheet, this is only because it is fair and all others have followed the same rules. That way the spreadsheet is accurate as possible and I don't plan on changing the rules anytime soon









Thanks guys







come on now, lets see what your sandy is capable of


----------



## Angrybutcher

Bleh, Cores 2 and 4 stopped at 6 hours, Core 3 at 2.5 hours. Need moar voltage! lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*


Bleh, Cores 2 and 4 stopped at 6 hours, Core 3 at 2.5 hours. Need moar voltage! lol


lol feed it gently







by the way check the first few pages of this thread, on how I got mine stable at 5.31ghz.

Hope that helps.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13642954*
> Cheers neoroy for the images, may have to try that probably when I test out the case I won in the chimp challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since ill have less airflow so need push/pull configuration.


Goodluck Rob







i only need 2 screws then put it on fan but dont stress them to much only half way inside hole on fan, ok?


----------



## DirtyRottenImbecile

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Quite high temps, I blame Greece's awful summer!


----------



## Point Blank Rob

i think you could get away with lower voltages than tht for 4.4ghz








Give it a go


----------



## DirtyRottenImbecile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13714827*
> i think you could get away with lower voltages than tht for 4.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a go


Anything lower would give me a nice 0x124 or 0x03b. I don't know if it's worth tweaking CPU IO or CPU PLL for lower vcore.


----------



## XrOo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13687113*
> I would have said almost none looking at the table 2600k ht uses similar or lower voltage to acheieve same overclock as 2500k


That is not really true. The 2600K uses more voltage to achive the same overclock as the 2500K. Especially when HT is enabled. ^_^


----------



## WrathOfGod1337

I didn't see any on the chart, but has anyone hit a stable 5.0ghz on air with the 2600k? I would love to be able to do that.


----------



## Ishinomori

My submission

Ishinomori/2500k/GA-P67A-UD4-B3/4.5ghz @ 1.212v
Cooling: Air - Xigmatek Red-Scorpion (+badly applied supplied silicon







)

View attachment 213343

View attachment 213344


Cheers,

Ishi


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13716550*
> My submission
> 
> Ishinomori/2500k/GA-P67A-UD4-B3/4.5ghz @ 1.212v
> Cooling: Air - Xigmatek Red-Scorpion (+badly applied supplied silicon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ishi


Not to be anal, but isn't your Prime95 30 minutes short?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher;13717468*
> Not to be anal, but isn't your Prime95 30 minutes short?


It is... *checks*

*sigh* I believe your right, was going off the realtemp time...

Been up all night on N/Shift at work, guess the brain stopped working.


----------



## Angrybutcher

lol no worries. I'm still trying to break 3 hours Prime stable lol


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrathOfGod1337;13715805*
> I didn't see any on the chart, but has anyone hit a stable 5.0ghz on air with the 2600k? I would love to be able to do that.


s3v3n is the only one i believe... http://www.overclock.net/13410855-post943.html

I've tried, but temps were too high and was getting too close to 1.5V.


----------



## Falkentyne

I could do 12 hrs prime stable at 5 ghz on my better 2600k if I wanted, probably around 1.45v full load, but not interested in degrading my chip any more than it already has. Lost 0.03v just getting into the 5 ghz club as it is, and that was just at 1.404v to 1.416v load.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13716550*
> My submission
> 
> Ishinomori/2500k/GA-P67A-UD4-B3/4.5ghz @ 1.212v
> Cooling: Air - Xigmatek Red-Scorpion (+badly applied supplied silicon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> View attachment 213343
> 
> View attachment 213344
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ishi


You'll have to ask if he'll accept that. I think he wanted your cpu-z memory timings as part of the shot (you can run cpu-z twice to get that along with the main cpu info tab), and only realtemp, cpu-z (not hwmonitor) and prime. And you have some weird mobo splash screen on there too...

He might still allow that, but the 30 minute cut would mean you have to do it again.

Shouldnt be a problem since your vcores are so low, you won't see any degradation.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne;13719962*
> I could do 12 hrs prime stable at 5 ghz on my better 2600k if I wanted, probably around 1.45v full load, but not interested in degrading my chip any more than it already has. Lost 0.03v just getting into the 5 ghz club as it is, and that was just at 1.404v to 1.416v load.


My _better_ 2600K can do 1.32V for 12H prime95 at 4.8GHz, but was requiring 1.515V for 8H prime95 at 5ghz (couldn't get any better w/o throttling due to temps). This chip could boot 52x w/o PLL overvoltage enabled as well. Oh yeah, after beating the crap out of it at 1.5V+, it didn't degrade at all and can still run 4.8GHz at 1.32V just like day 1. Just sayin...


----------



## LethalRise750

No degradation here after any run of prime95 =P Guess I'm lucky







Honestly though an hour isn't really enough to degrade anything especially with those voltages... I'd honestly say that your instability came from it switching to a more intensive iteration in Prime95.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WrathOfGod1337*


I didn't see any on the chart, but has anyone hit a stable 5.0ghz on air with the 2600k? I would love to be able to do that.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


s3v3n is the only one i believe... http://www.overclock.net/13410855-post943.html

I've tried, but temps were too high and was getting too close to 1.5V.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*


Re-routing my tubes tonight - *loop flow is really low* but here it is;










Am I the first to submit for 2600K HT on @ 5ghz?











Unfortunately this was under water.

Wrath, i doubt it would be possible to do it on air, unless ambient was really low, with very low humidity, would need ideal conditions.


----------



## Ishinomori

So, after i accidently stopped my workers earlier and fudged my entry the other day, i've run prime for another 12hrs...

Here is my re-submission!

View attachment 213485


Cheers,

Ishi


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13727870*
> So, after i accidently stopped my workers earlier and fudged my entry the other day, i've run prime for another 12hrs...
> 
> Here is my re-submission!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ishi


Hope you saved a bigger image because I can't see much of anything useful on that one.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13728103*
> Hope you saved a bigger image because I can't see much of anything useful on that one.


edited original


----------



## cba1986

Looking forward to join this club. Right now i'm traying 4.7 at 1.4 with llc on "Ultra High".

Wish me luck.

EDIT: Damn Failed failed after three hours. I think o gonna stick to 4.6. I don't want to raise vcore more than necessary.


----------



## munaim1

Spreadsheet updated.







also a few changes to the OP, a few links have been added.


----------



## billythekid2012

ok i just dont get how to o/c the 2600k
i just net to find out a few things that i dont under stand and well safer if i do
frist off i warer cool so temp are good.
---------------------------------
frist thing i want to know is if i am manual overclocking from the bios using
manual cpu voltage. what bios setting do i have to disable.
it dont matter if i run at a fix o/c.
-------------------
2 so im going for a 5ghz o/c if i set the manual cpu voltage to 1.440 in the bios
and load windows .
open cpu-z my idle say 1.44 untell i put it under load with drops down to say 4.1v . now the part i dont undar is am i safe if my idle volt is running at 1.44
or is the load volts more importent.
--------------------------------------------------
now say i o/c with manual at 1.44v for 5ghz but my cpu down clocks to 1600mgz. and my idle volt are 1.44 that cant be good running a chip at 1600mgz at 1.44v
-----------------------------


----------



## munaim1

Please try and construct full sentences atleast with correct spelling. Apologies if English is not your first language. From what I can make out, I will try and answer the questions as best as I can.

'frist off i warer cool so temp are good' Your on watercooling right.
The only thing I have disabled in the bios is Spread spectrum, leaving the safety featues on has not had any adverse effect on 'my' overclock.

To answer you last 2 questions, the load volts are more important, however, it is important to understand that idle volt should not spike above what is set in the bios. Running your idle volts will not be the same as running load volts, this means the amount of power the cpu is drawing. For example my cpu at 1600mhz at 1.48 produces just over 10amps and at load over 100amps.

If you feel uncomfortable with using manual voltage, try using offset.


----------



## billythekid2012

so if i have a 5ghz o/c with manual volts 1.44 and i go in to windows and open cpu-z
and shows 1.44v thats ok. and my cpu volts should go down to like 1.42 underload
is that right.
And i am sorry about my speelling
i am 15 and go to a special school and my reading and speeling is like a graed 3 level
i just got a tumer removed about 3 week ago i been in and out of the hospital all my life
i am not dumb i just have a hard time lerning
but i build my hole pc by myself when i was 13 years old.
i cant play like other kids my age if i run and stuff fast i will pass out .
any thanks for your help.
sorry for got to ask.
For example my cpu at 1600mhz at 1.48 is 1.48 you idle volts that run all the time


----------



## billythekid2012

.it hard for me to explane stuff so i made a vid of my overclock and what i dont understand

just tell me if evry think look ok
thank you
http://s763.photobucket.com/albums/xx274/billythekid2012/video/?action=view&current=overclock.mp4


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billythekid2012;13735403*
> .it hard for me to explane stuff so i made a vid of my overclock and what i dont understand
> 
> just tell me if evry think look ok
> thank you
> http://s763.photobucket.com/albums/xx274/billythekid2012/video/?action=view&current=overclock.mp4


I havent watched the video but you must be using manual voltage, and i would say you dont want to be using over 1.4v constantly.
Basically if you go into the bios try switching to offset voltage and use like minus 0.4v at first and keep on decreasing the number till the overclock is stable.
I would also advise not overclocking to 5ghz yet if you are not familiar with overclocking.
Hope this helps


----------



## munaim1

Apologies billy if I have offended you and I'm very sorry to hear that. I just had a quick look at the video and sure I can answer questions that you have.

First of all settings the cores in the bios is the right way of doing it. Voltages fluctuate, that's completely normal. Usually voltage drops under load which is right, you only start worry if it goes above what you have set it in the bios. If you are going for 5ghz then that voltage you have set seems about right, unless you stress test it with prime blend you won't know. If you require 1.448 for stability then leave the voltage at 1.45v. If your ram is rated at 1.5 and the bios is showing a little less then you can go ahead and increase the voltage from 1.5 to 1.51 so that you get a reading of 1.5 rather than 1.496. In the cpu configuration, you can go ahead disable c3 and c6, for me it has not had any adverse affect on my overclock.

Hope that answers all the questions. Good luck bud


----------



## Ishinomori

man i've got the OC bug!!

Gonna go for 4.8ghz stable!


----------



## billythekid2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13737136*
> Apologies billy if I have offended you and I'm very sorry to hear that. I just had a quick look at the video and sure I can answer questions that you have.
> 
> First of all settings the cores in the bios is the right way of doing it. Voltages fluctuate, that's completely normal. Usually voltage drops under load which is right, you only start worry if it goes above what you have set it in the bios. If you are going for 5ghz then that voltage you have set seems about right, unless you stress test it with prime blend you won't know. If you require 1.448 for stability then leave the voltage at 1.45v. If your ram is rated at 1.5 and the bios is showing a little less then you can go ahead and increase the voltage from 1.5 to 1.51 so that you get a reading of 1.5 rather than 1.496. In the cpu configuration, you can go ahead disable c3 and c6, for me it has not had any adverse affect on my overclock.
> 
> Hope that answers all the questions. Good luck bud


sorry i am not upset mybe if i told you frist about me.
any way when you said First of all settings the cores in the bios
did you mean 50 or 50 50 50 50 .
like should i have it set to all cores that can.t ajust in os.
and is it safe to run my pc 24/7 with 4.5v if my temps or under say 72c.
and how long do i have to rum prime95 between addjusting my cpu voltage
if my overclock not good i know 12 hours but do i have to run a 12 hour test ever time i addjst my voltage.
and thank for understanding why i cant put my words in order and my spelling.


----------



## Nysba

That 3:08:07 is what it is because I reset Real Temp at some point of the test. The core voltage goes up and down between the 1.288 it shows there and 1.296
This is just a, let's say preliminary post. Does it matter if that time on the Real Temp is a bit off if I continue this test so it has lasted 12 hours or shall I start over?
Seems to be all stable and stuff, while running, but if I put this in sleep mode and wake it up, I usually, but not always, get these 3 beeps and the puter restarts. Sometimes this happens twice. After this, it shows me the "Overclock failed message". Somebody suggested lowering the memory speed, and I did, but didn't seem to do any good.
And it doesn't seem to matter how much I have clocked, even at 3,5 I've gotten this issue a few times. Not as often as at 4,5 but still


----------



## LethalRise750

Woohoo! I got a new toy







I haven't been active because I've been attempting to sell stuff lol.. But I finally was able to obtain a new GPU







Check it out!

MSI Radeon HD 6970 Lightning(Bottom) vs Asus GTX 460 1GB(Top)


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Woohoo! I got a new toy







I haven't been active because I've been attempting to sell stuff lol.. But I finally was able to obtain a new GPU







Check it out!

MSI Radeon HD 6970 Lightning(Bottom) vs Asus GTX 460 1GB(Top)


Nice








Are you using that GTX460 for PhysX!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Nice








Are you using that GTX460 for PhysX!










Nope, I could care less for PhysX lol


----------



## munaim1

nice lethal welcome back







someone beat you to the first z68 submission. You could always edit it lol


----------



## Ishinomori

Anyone know why my BCLK keeps drooping to 99.8 when it is set to 100?

It always effects my final mHz...

Cheers,

Ishi

Edit: One core is failing prime blend, and it seems to be because it is running the hottest (78c) I'll really have to get a wriggle on with my WC loop!


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13745735*
> Anyone know why my BCLK keeps drooping to 99.8 when it is set to 100?
> 
> It always effects my final mHz...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ishi
> 
> Edit: One core is failing prime blend, and it seems to be because it is running the hottest (78c) I'll really have to get a wriggle on with my WC loop!


Disable spread spectrum if it's an option. If not, you can always bump up BCLK by 0.2MHz to compensate; but I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## billythekid2012

i was running p95v2511 and did 12 hours with my 2600k at 1.43v in the bios

Then i just down loaded prime95 p64v266
and now it wont pass 2 minuts.

Then i tryed p95v2511 agian and it went for 1hour
is there a bug in p95v266

if you guys are running p95v2511 can you download p95v266
and tell me if the same thing happens to you.
thank you


----------



## xira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billythekid2012;13746329*
> i was running p95v2511 and did 12 hours with my 2600k at 1.43v in the bios
> 
> Then i just down loaded prime95 p64v266
> and now it wont pass 2 minuts.
> 
> Then i tryed p95v2511 agian and it went for 1hour
> is there a bug in p95v266
> 
> if you guys are running p95v2511 can you download p95v266
> and tell me if the same thing happens to you.
> thank you


I'm not for sure but priming that long at that high of a voltage depending on the temps could have degraded it.

EDIT: Try the older version first.


----------



## Techboy10

Submitting here:

Air cooling: Thermalright MUX-120
Mobo: Asus P8P67 Pro

http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn273/techboy10/Overclock/45GHzStable.png

Anything I missed that needs to be in the screenshot?

Thanks!


----------



## billythekid2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xira;13746896*
> I'm not for sure but priming that long at that high of a voltage depending on the temps could have degraded it.
> 
> EDIT: Try the older version first.


i am water cooled my temps don.t pass 70c
and thats what i said i can run the old version of prime but with the new one it well not pass 2 minnuts.


----------



## 4x4n

Add me to the list.









Air cooling with Venomous X and 2 Noiseblocker XL2 fans in push/pull. Obviously the motherboard temp sensor is whacked in the screenshot.


----------



## munaim1

List updated, awesome overclocks, thanks guys for following the rules









Now lets see them tags
*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/968053-official-sandy-stable-club-post-your.html][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Keep it coming guys, this spreadsheet is looking good so far


----------



## blacklotusul

Will be back with the requested tests...


----------



## munaim1

looking good^ can't wait for some results


----------



## theauviper

Hey guys, im new to the forum









Heres my sb overclock. Perfectly stable, and cool enough, im a little concerned about the voltage but ive had no degradation in the week ive used this setting.

5005mhz @ 1.48v


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theauviper;13754315*
> Hey guys, im new to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my sb overclock. Perfectly stable, and cool enough, im a little concerned about the voltage but ive had no degradation in the week ive used this setting.
> 
> 5005mhz @ 1.48v


Welcome to OCN







nice overclock added to spreadsheet









Nowadays there is waaaaaay too much talk about degradetion, to a point where it's getting annoying, no offence, if you don't go ocd in stress testing then I personally think your fine.


----------



## theauviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13755839*
> Welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice overclock added to spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowadays there is waaaaaay too much talk about degradetion, to a point where it's getting annoying, no offence, if you don't go ocd in stress testing then I personally think your fine.


i agree







this is my 24/7 setting


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theauviper;13755879*
> i agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my 24/7 setting










enjoy the blistering speed my friend even though it's more than enough, I say if you can cool it, then run it


----------



## xira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billythekid2012;13749066*
> i am water cooled my temps don.t pass 70c
> and thats what i said i can run the old version of prime but with the new one it well not pass 2 minnuts.


must be bugged then like you said


----------



## Ishinomori

On my efforts to obtain 4.8ghz stable temp has become an issue...

At 1.31v I get 83c within 1hr of prime95 blend, so I will be backing my OC off to 4.5ghz @ 1.212v until I get my XSPC RASA kit...

Cheers,

Ishi


----------



## turrican9

Here you go mate -


----------



## munaim1

^^^^


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


^^^^










Just showed I posted your signature, high up in the first page of the Club


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13762782*
> Just showed I posted your signature, high up in the first page of the Club


gotcha







much appreciated, hopefully now we can compare alot of these chips.


----------



## gooface

13+ hours

temps are higher because I was running furmark for 9 hours with this.
Also I put Easytuner in there so you could see the volts because CPUz doesnt support my mobo atm.


----------



## munaim1

^^ wow whats up with the voltage reading in cpu-z? even with llc off, you should not be getting a vdroop like that, if that was the case, that voltage reading is looking way off for that overclock. I think cpu-z has not fuly supported the z68 mobo's and it does seem that it occurs mostly on the gigabyte mobo's. Please be patient, I'm going to have a look around and see what I can find out.


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13764984*
> ^^ wow whats up with the voltage reading in cpu-z? even with llc off, you should not be getting a vdroop like that, if that was the case, that voltage reading is looking way off for that overclock. I think cpu-z has not fuly supported the z68 mobo's and it does seem that it occurs mostly on the gigabyte mobo's. Please be patient, I'm going to have a look around and see what I can find out.


yeah cpuz doesnt support my motherboard yet, but the easytuner reading is fine though. 1.34v with LLC 4 makes it 1.308v under load, but 1.34v idle.(thats from my easy tuner reading)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface;13765301*
> yeah cpuz doesnt support my motherboard yet, but the easytuner reading is fine though. 1.34v with LLC 4 makes it 1.308v under load, but 1.34v idle.(thats from my easy tuner reading)


Thanks for letting me know, I will amend the rules for gigabyte users. Both cpu-z and easytuner must be visible in the screenie.

By the way will add you to the list, thanks for participating.


----------



## RomeoOG

My new 24/7 4800 overclock ran 12 hrs stable, it take so much more voltage just to get it stable, but this is an Offset setting that i'm currently running and its very stable.

Love the Offset.


----------



## munaim1

@ RomeoOG do you have one without the asus suite?


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13766211*
> Thanks for letting me know, I will amend the rules for gigabyte users. Both cpu-z and easytuner must be visible in the screenie.
> 
> By the way will add you to the list, thanks for participating.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface;13766374*
> Awesome, thanks.


No worries







your the second z68 club member!!!









nearly complete now just add this to your sig and your good to go lol



PHP:


[B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/968053-official-sandy-stable-club-post-your.html][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## canna

Enter me!









OCN Member = Canna
Overclock = 4300 MHz
Voltage = 1.29v (Bios) Load = Fluctuates between 1.280 and 1.288
Duration = 13hrs
Highest Temps = 56-59-64-59
Cooling = Air (Corsair A50)
CPU = 2500K
RAM = 8GB 1333mhz










Before anyone says, "Go lower vCore, or higher OC". It was only stable for about 9 hours at 1.28vCore in BIOS, my chip just isn't a great one lol.


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13766412*
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your the second z68 club member!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearly complete now just add this to your sig and your good to go lol
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/968053-official-sandy-stable-club-post-your.html][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


Done!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canna;13766591*


Added to list, Welcome to the club









Copy and paste to sig, wear it proudly










PHP:


[B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/968053-official-sandy-stable-club-post-your.html][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface;13766683*
> Done!


Looks awesome


----------



## RomeoOG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13766332*
> @ RomeoOG do you have one without the asus suite?


No I put that on so you can see my setting, Look at my start time and end time on #8 the hours is all it matters right?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RomeoOG*


No I put that on so you can see my setting, Look at my start time and end time on #8 the hours is all it matters right?


I guess your right. I'll update it soon


----------



## munaim1

Spreadsheet updated









Come on guys post some sandy's


----------



## massaskillz

I recently switched from CM Hyper 212+ to Antec Kuhler 620. So if I have time, I'll try to see if I can beat my figures. I turned on Prime95 for about 15 minutes and temps were 10 degrees lower.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *massaskillz*


I recently switched from CM Hyper 212+ to Antec Kuhler 620. So if I have time, I'll try to see if I can beat my figures. I turned on Prime95 for about 15 minutes and temps were 10 degrees lower.


that a nice temp drop but let it run for a few hours and then temps should peak and then hopefully it remains 10c lower than beofre


----------



## th0r

How about mine?
I hope I didn't miss anything cos I CBF'ed doing it again.










TH0R
i5 2500k
4.5GHz
CPU-Z Validation

I've just noticed my RAM is running slow. Must amend that sometime :/


----------



## munaim1

Unfortunatly thor the screenshot doesn't follow some of the rules. Please refer to the rules in 1st page for what is required. Thanks


----------



## turrican9

I'll give my contribution to this Club tomorrow. Prime 95 is running...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13846259*
> I'll give my contribution to this Club tomorrow. Prime 95 is running...


Looking forward to it, please make sure you follow the rules when submitting the screenshot


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13846355*
> Looking forward to it, please make sure you follow the rules when submitting the screenshot


Yeah, I've been trying to read through your strict rules


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13846419*
> Yeah, I've been trying to read through your strict rules


Lol well to enter this 'elite' club lol you have to follow these elite rules


----------



## azlvda

join the club



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azlvda*


join the club



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


nice overclock, thanks for the submission and data







ADDED









*Keep it coming guys







*


----------



## th0r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Unfortunatly thor the screenshot doesn't follow some of the rules. Please refer to the rules in 1st page for what is required. Thanks










Hahahahaha gitfarked









I actually did read them... what did I miss?









Actually, you know what, don't bother


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *th0r*


Hahahahaha gitfarked









I actually did read them... what did I miss?









Actually, you know what, don't bother










It is very important to follow the rules, in order to become an Elite Sandy Stable member









*munaim1* has strict rules, yeah, but it's for our own good


----------



## turrican9

Is this approved?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th0r;13851970*
> Hahahahaha *gitfarked*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually did read them... what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you know what, don't bother


wow very nice.

Check out all the people how have submitted a screenshot, they have followed the rules and it wouldn't be fair on them. The reason for these 'strict' rules (not sure how it's strict, it's only a couple of instructions) is that when compiling the spreadsheet, the data must be captured the _correct way_ in order to maintain the spreadsheet. I would say that this is the first of it's kind on OCN and it provides a lot of info, I have taken a lot of time to compile this list in such a way that fellow members and even outsiders can view it and see what can be expected when overclocking these chips.

It helps identify the overclocking potential of these chips with a variaty of voltages which coincide with temps, that is the idea of creating lists that are sorted in order. This could help in realising if you have a good chip are a 'bad' one.

This is how it is supose to be, my good friend turrican has provided a screenshot below.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13852393*


Absolutly perfect, added









Thanks for the taking the time to help us out, spreadsheet updated


----------



## turrican9

I just stopped Prime95 now. After over 20 hours.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13855506*
> I just stopped Prime95 now. After over 20 hours.


lol nice, I would say 12hours is enough with 10/20 runs of IBT. Your good to go









EDIT: Just looked at the spreadsheet, you sure you can't go any higher? with those volts I would try going for 4.7ghz atleast. check the 'sorted by voltage'


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13855518*
> lol nice, I would say 12hours is enough with 10/20 runs of IBT. Your good to go


I knew it was stable. Had already tested. Only reason this time was to become a genuine member of your Elite Club









I agree. 12 hours + is enough yes. If it goes that far it will probably not fail, ever.

I don't use IBT anymore.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13855545*
> I knew it was stable. Had already tested. Only reason this time was to become a genuine member of your Elite Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. 12 hours + is enough yes. If it goes that far it will probably not fail, ever.
> 
> I don't use IBT anymore.


lol elite indeed









IMHO IBT is overkill, for me, it would get 12c higher than prime blend after 12hours which is completely ridiculous. Nothing stresses it more than prime so there is no reason to use IBT, I kinda explained it in my first post lol

Anyways I just looked at the spreadsheet, you sure you can't go any higher? with those volts I would try going for 4.7ghz atleast. Check the 'sorted by voltage' section.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13855579*
> lol elite indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO IBT is overkill, for me, it would get 12c higher than prime blend after 12hours which is completely ridiculous. Nothing stresses it more than prime so there is no reason to use IBT, I kinda explained it in my first post lol
> 
> Anyways I just looked at the spreadsheet, you sure you can't go any higher? with those volts I would try going for 4.7ghz atleast. Check the 'sorted by voltage' section.


IBT is a piece of **** in my opinion









For 4.7GHz I will need closer to 1.43 - 1.45v on full load. Already tested. As I've said, I have a crappy/mediocre CPU. Terrible VID - 1.2410v. I don't mind, as I would have ran it at 4.5GHz for 24/7 anyway.

btw: You are now free to use this signature again:








*The Official ASUS P8P67 PRO Owners Club*


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13855598*
> IBT is a piece of **** in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 4.7GHz I will need closer to 1.43 - 1.45v on full load. Already tested. As I've said, I have a crappy/mediocre CPU. Terrible VID - 1.2410v. I don't mind, as I would have ran it at 4.5GHz for 24/7 anyway.
> 
> btw: You are now free to use this signature again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Official ASUS P8P67 PRO Owners Club*


gotcha, unlucky bro, but that's still a very good overclock.









btw thanks for the sig and im glad your proudly wearing the sandy stable sig


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13855696*
> gotcha, unlucky bro, but that's still a very good overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw thanks for the sig and im glad your proudly wearing the sandy stable sig


I'm trying [email protected]~1.45v Vcore now with mem downclocked to 1333 8-8-8-24-2t-1.5v (instead of 1600 8-8-8-24-1t-1.5v). I've been thinking of testing this for a long time. I got some suspicions earlier on that the CPU needed lesser volts when mem was at Command Rate 2t and maybe at a lower frequency. This was based on some quick test some time ago.

Not unheard of, as the memcotroller is inside the Sandy.


----------



## SacredChaos

http://i53.tinypic.com/2q84ntg.jpg

4.8GHz stable.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13855728*
> I'm trying [email protected]~1.45v Vcore now with mem downclocked to 1333 8-8-8-24-2t-1.5v (instead of 1600 8-8-8-24-1t-1.5v). I've been thinking of testing this for a long time. I got some suspicions earlier on that the CPU needed lesser volts when mem was at Command Rate 2t and maybe at a lower frequency. This was based on some quick test some time ago.
> 
> Not unheard of, as the memcotroller is inside the Sandy.










interesting, but good luck on your 4.8 bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SacredChaos;13856307*
> http://i53.tinypic.com/2q84ntg.jpg
> 
> 4.8GHz stable.


sorry but could you add it as an attachment, tinypic ain't working for me for some reason. Thanks


----------



## SacredChaos

Here ya go. Hope that works.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SacredChaos;13856489*
> Here ya go. Hope that works.


yep working now







thanks for following the rules and spreadsheet updated









*KEEP IT COMING GUYS*


----------



## SacredChaos

Quick correction in spreadsheet. For one of my temps you put 97, it should be 67.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SacredChaos;13856616*
> Quick correction in spreadsheet. For one of my temps you put 97, it should be 67.


woops fixed


----------



## turrican9

Man, you need way more results posted here. One begin to wonder how many Sandy people who actually have stable overclocks in here, when so few have given their contribution to this Club.

If all goes well, I may be delivering a 4.7GHz result here tomorrow.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13858397*
> Man, you need way more results posted here. One begin to wonder how many Sandy people who actually have stable overclocks in here, when so few have given their contribution to this Club.
> 
> If all goes well, I may be delivering a 4.7GHz result here tomorrow.


I know what you mean, the reason I made this club is because it's so easy to say that your stable but when you go proving it, well that's another story. I have faith in people to tell the truth but having a screenshot helps. Tooooo many claims but very little evidence lol









EDIT: Not only are providing a screenshot to show your stable but your helping add data into the spreadsheet for all ocn members.


----------



## DaJinx

Here's my overclock, 2500K @ 4.5Ghz. 1.28v but 1.31v under load. validation link is in my sig.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaJinx*


Here's my overclock, 2500K @ 4.5Ghz. 1.28v but 1.31v under load. validation link is in my sig.











Added to spreadsheet







thank you for contributing









nearly complete now just COPY AND PASTE this to your sig and your good to go lol

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][URL="http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/968053-official-sandy-stable-club-post-your.html"][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/URL][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*****KEEP IT COMING GUYS*****


----------



## massaskillz

I finally got to do a long test with my new Antec Kuhler 620. I switched over from a CM Hyper 212+. I was able to achieve similar temperatures as my old test with the CM cooler, but now with an overclock of 4.6 instead of 4.4.










I set the VCORE to 1.33 in the bios, but it went up to a max of 1.34V according to HWMon.

Think I would be able to get better temps if I add a second fan?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *massaskillz*


I finally got to do a long test with my new Antec Kuhler 620. I switched over from a CM Hyper 212+. I was able to achieve similar temperatures as my old test with the CM cooler, but now with an overclock of 4.6 instead of 4.4.










I set the VCORE to 1.33 in the bios, but it went up to a max of 1.34V according to HWMon.

Think I would be able to get better temps if I add a second fan?


What about worker 6


----------



## massaskillz

lol. That sucks. Looks like i need to make adjustments and do the 12 test again...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13871816*
> What about worker 6


nice call









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *massaskillz;13873894*
> lol. That sucks. Looks like i need to make adjustments and do the 12 test again...


unlucky bro, hopefully next time it will pass







Let us know if you experience any problems


----------



## pest1lence

Finally got mine stable







I messed up my prime windows some how







I hope this is good enough to be a member if not let me know I'll start over.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pest1lence;13887529*
> Finally got mine stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I messed up my prime windows some how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is good enough to be a member if not let me know I'll start over.


sorry bud, it's needs to be taken under load and also try and open prime95 and click window and tile.

Other than than it looks fine. Hope to see your next screenie.









EDIT: btw it's prime blend


----------



## _TRU_

question: i did a 13hr blend to get my 4.5 GHz 24/7 blend but it doesnt have my name. however i did achieve my goal and hit 5GHz with a 1hr blend that has my name on it. can i post both and u use my 24/7 for the 24/7 and the one with my name as proof? i also have this: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778748


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_TRU_;13888292*
> question: i did a 13hr blend to get my 4.5 GHz 24/7 blend but it doesnt have my name. however i did achieve my goal and hit 5GHz with a 1hr blend that has my name on it. can i post both and u use my 24/7 for the 24/7 and the one with my name as proof? i also have this: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778748


Yeah sure but be sure to add both pics though.


----------



## _TRU_

5GHz @ 1.5v
1st attachment

24/7 4.5GHz @ 1.35v | Corsair H60 | P8p67 Pro Mobo
2nd attachment

memory etc:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1782149


----------



## munaim1

care to resize the pics please









Actually just use the attachment feature when you edit the post


----------



## Lab Rat

Hi great thread, very informative & helpful.

I have got my 2600k 4.8 ghz stable after 12 hours OCCT. Can take her to 5ghz but need 1.48v & apparently isnt any benefit in doing so, so going to stick at 4.8.

My question with these chips is mine seems to boot & run Intel burntest at a lot lower volts, but then I get on OCCT BSOD 0124. So I am wondering is it actually my vcore that needs a boost or something else?
Be nice to be able to run without the extreme LLC I seem to need to stop the BSOD.

Here are my specs any tips or advice much appreciated.

turbo by all clocks 48
pll: enabled

llc: extreme
vrm: manual 500
phase: extreme
duty: extreme
cpu current: 140%

cpu vcore: 1.410
dram: 1.65 (stock)

vccsa: volt auto
vccio volt: auto
pll volt: 1.9 ( tried 1.7 & seemed to slow down in benchmark)
pch:auto

Attachment 215544


----------



## massaskillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13871816*
> What about worker 6


Okay, finally re-did my 12 hours. I upped my VCORE from 1.33 to 1.345 and looks stable now. Worker 6 survived!

Hopefully you don't this is acceptable now. Are you going to replace my old input with the CM cooler or input this one as a different one since I'm using a different cooler now?


----------



## pest1lence

Now can I be a member







lol


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pest1lence*


Now can I be a member







lol


It actually has to be Prime95 Blend mate.


----------



## pest1lence

Guess it's not going to happen for me. I run prime95 blend and gives me same results everytime. Oh well


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pest1lence*


Guess it's not going to happen for me. I run prime95 blend and gives me same results everytime. Oh well


what results are they?


----------



## pest1lence

I was just replying to your answer about running pime95 blend. I always select run blend test. Just not sure what else I need to show in screenshot to a be a member is all.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_TRU_*


5GHz @ 1.5v
1st attachment

24/7 4.5GHz @ 1.35v | Corsair H60 | P8p67 Pro Mobo
2nd attachment

memory etc:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1782149


Added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *massaskillz*


Okay, finally re-did my 12 hours. I upped my VCORE from 1.33 to 1.345 and looks stable now. Worker 6 survived!

Hopefully you don't this is acceptable now. Are you going to replace my old input with the CM cooler or input this one as a different one since I'm using a different cooler now?











Updated your previous submission as it's the same cpu









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


It actually has to be Prime95 Blend mate.


http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-stable-oc.jpg
what makes you think it's not? because it looks like it to me







anyone care to comment?


----------



## Ishinomori

FFT length 28k?

Never seen that on any of my blend tests, is it an option that can be enabled to show it?


----------



## pest1lence

I know !00% that it is prime95 blend. Am i good to go now.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


FFT length 28k?

Never seen that on any of my blend tests, is it an option that can be enabled to show it?


In Prime95 v26.5:

Default blend test uses FFT sizes from 8K to 4096K.
Default small fft test uses FFT sizes from 8K to 16K.
Default large fft test uses FFT sizes from 128K to 1024K.
So an FFT size of 28K is either a blend test or a custom test.


----------



## Victorix

I'm here to claim membership!








LoL first post.

Damn chip is too volt hungry!!!
4.5 GHZ 1.320 - bsod after 4 hours
4.6 GHZ 1.390 - Rock Solid
4.7 GHZ 1.440 - Prime for 20 minutes for testing

i'm keeping it at 4.6ghz


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Those temperatures are amazing for that voltage! On air!? didnt think the thermaltake frio was that good to be honest, what case do you have?


----------



## Victorix

Frio is good, but is a bit noisy.
Anyway I have a CM690II basic with 4 high rpm fans plus 2 stock case fans PLUS the 2 frio Fans wich also are high rpm.
The case is just one giant fan, for the torture test i've maxed all fans.
I use a fan controller to keep them at minimal noise levels for everyday use
Also if you are considering get Frio, it's 2 fans at 1000 rpm are silent.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

I have the thermalright HR-02 so all my needs are covered, i was just very impressed lol


----------



## munaim1

_*pest1lence*_ has been added









_*Victorix*_ Welcome to OCN, could you please fill your system spec HERE, I don't know what mobo you are running.


----------



## th0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13855444*
> wow very nice.
> 
> Check out all the people how have submitted a screenshot, they have followed the rules and it wouldn't be fair on them. The reason for these 'strict' rules (not sure how it's strict, it's only a couple of instructions) is that when compiling the spreadsheet, the data must be captured the _correct way_ in order to maintain the spreadsheet. I would say that this is the first of it's kind on OCN and it provides a lot of info, I have taken a lot of time to compile this list in such a way that fellow members and even outsiders can view it and see what can be expected when overclocking these chips.
> 
> It helps identify the overclocking potential of these chips with a *variety* of voltages which coincide with temps, that is the idea of creating lists that are sorted in order. This could help in realising if you have a good chip are a 'bad' one.


Sooooo... how bout this










Regards,

TH0R


----------



## munaim1

lol I give up^

Quote:


> *Rules*
> 
> 1. *12 HOURS+* of Blend run *(All workers must be visible, hit the windows tab on prime and select tile)*
> 
> 2. *MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your ocn name (use notepad or something), CPU-Z 1.57.1 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!! ***Z68 gigabyte users must also show easytuner for cpu voltage****
> 
> 3. *List your cooling and provide screenie of RAM, VOLTAGE and MOBO INFO via cpu-z*
> 
> 4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+
> 
> 5. *All submissions must follow a similar template so remember the rules (this is mine minus a a few things before the rules got amended) THIS*











(this is how it should be, minus a few things before the rules got amended)

Nothing else is required including resource monitor. When you open prime hit the windows tab and select tile to show all the workers.


----------



## th0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13913690*
> lol I give up^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is how it should be, minus a few things before the rules got amended)
> 
> Nothing else is required including resource monitor. When you open prime hit the windows tab and select tile to show all the workers.


Bloody hell, can't win with you!..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th0r;13914502*
> Bloody hell, can't win with you!..








































I knew you'd get it in the end







Added









EDIT: +rep for persistance and for following the rules and contributing to the thread. Now one more thing left.......... add this to your sig and wear it proudly









COPY AND PASTE this to your sig and your good to go lol



PHP:


[B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/968053-official-sandy-stable-club-post-your.html][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## Randomocity

Finally got this thing stable. Took lots and lots of adjusting via the VTT/QPI settings. I ended up getting the 0x124 error twice before I managed to get the QPI up to a stable error. Most frustrating 2 days of my life trying to get this processor stable.

4.5Ghz @ 1.315V Vcore
100MHz fsb
45x Multiplier - By Per Core (works better)
QPI/VTT - 1.15V
LLC - Ultra High
PLL Overvolt - Enabled
VRM Freq - 350
Phase/Duty Control - Extreme

Cheers!


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

Hey, mate







Use [THREAD =] instead of it will save some space in your me...et/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/B]
[/php]
*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*


----------



## pest1lence

Thnx!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*munaim1*

Hey, mate







Use [THREAD =] instead of it will save some space in your me...et/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/B]


gotcha


----------



## munaim1

*randomocity* added









Thank you for your contribution and nice overclock









**UPDATED SIG FOR CLUB**



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

Mate, you have 3 [/B]'s in the end of that signature now. You only need one









Here you go again











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13920540*
> *munaim1*
> 
> Mate, you have 3 [/B]'s in the end of that signature now. You only need one










woops, my heads not working today









EDIT: I don't know man, when I go to edit the post it says only 1[/B] put in the php it shows 3 at the end.

finally got it in the end, that was wierd.



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## th0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13914708*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you'd get it in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: +rep for persistance and for following the rules and contributing to the thread. Now one more thing left.......... add this to your sig and wear it proudly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COPY AND PASTE this to your sig and your good to go lol
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/968053-official-sandy-stable-club-post-your.html][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


Woooo
















Thanks man.

Coincidentally I forgot to turn it off before going out on the town last night, 32hrs on blend and still going strong! Definitely stable...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th0r;13921897*
> Woooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> Coincidentally I forgot to turn it off before going out on the town last night, 32hrs on blend and still going strong! Definitely stable...


Congrats, you have a Rock Stable system


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th0r;13921897*
> Woooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> Coincidentally I forgot to turn it off before going out on the town last night, 32hrs on blend and still going strong! Definitely stable...


Now to try for lower volts!


----------



## Randomocity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13920515*
> *randomocity* added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your contribution and nice overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **UPDATED SIG FOR CLUB**
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


Thanks!!


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th0r;13921897*
> Woooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> Coincidentally I forgot to turn it off before going out on the town last night, 32hrs on blend and still going strong! Definitely stable...


Noticed you had a 6850 might wanna overclock that and look at the club in my sig


----------



## Cabhills

After 3 days of non-stop prime I finally got a stable overclock of 13 hours.









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/cabhills


----------



## Victorix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13913406*
> _*Victorix*_ Welcome to OCN, could you please fill your system spec HERE, I don't know what mobo you are running.


Done mate,
P8P67 pro


----------



## Farih

Sandy Stable people go to this thread for some healthy competition








http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1045865-sandy-bridge-post-your-linx-ibt.html


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;13930250*
> Sandy Stable people go to this thread for some healthy competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1045865-sandy-bridge-post-your-linx-ibt.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12772076*
> 
> *It seems that with the updated AVX linkpack, IBT/LinX stresses the cpu more and the temps can get REALLY high. With Prime Blend my highest core is 70c, with IBT it goes to 82c. Nothing will stress the cpu more than prime so stressing with IBT is overkill. Personally I have seen other's passing IBT/LinX and failing Prime and vice versa. A combination of both can ensure more stablility (12 hours Blend then 20 IBT runs), however again, this thread is only for prime blend tests.*


But go ahead guys, if your stable on both then that's even better


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


Sandy Stable people go to this thread for some healthy competition








http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-linx-ibt.html


Over several 2500K's/2600K's and several motherboards, if I've been able to do 12H+ of prime blend then I was able to pass 100x LinX w/AVX. When I get some time, I'll post something over there.


----------



## th0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13922825*
> Now to try for lower volts!


Pffffft nah!

More like higher overclock!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;13926121*
> Noticed you had a 6850 might wanna overclock that and look at the club in my sig


Thank you sir, I may just do that


----------



## Point Blank Rob

I like both of those comments


----------



## Hambone07si

I will try for 5.2ghz @ 1.45v or less. I got a nice L041B716 on Friday. Runs great. Ran 2hrs of blend last night, max load was 61c on the hottest core. Prime is way less heat than AVX!! 12hrs should be no prob, just a long run.


----------



## Boyboyd

Id run 5.4 with 1.5v quite happily. Great Overclock.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13936734*
> Id run 5.4 with 1.5v quite happily. Great Overclock.


It's not stable at that overclock. It's a new chip. I just used 1.5v and started raising the multi to see what the chip would do. But booting at 5.4ghz at 1.5v is pretty darn good.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13931126*
> But go ahead guys, if your stable on both then that's even better


I am not fighting against Prime95









Just having a friendly competition with 2 small but nice prize's for people to win.









i choose for LinX with AVX becuase the heat can make the fight to high score's harder


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;13937063*
> I am not fighting against Prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just having a friendly competition with 2 small but nice prize's for people to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i choose for LinX with AVX becuase the heat can make the fight to high score's harder


I agree. I haven't seen anything run SB chips this hot. LinX AVX loads 76c and Prime95 loads at 61c. I think there a little difference there. I bet a lot of people going off of prime95 overclocks wont be able to run it like that for your competition


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victorix;13927455*
> Done mate,
> P8P67 pro


Thank you for your contribution and nice overclock









**SIG FOR CLUB**



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;13937063*
> I am not fighting against Prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just having a friendly competition with 2 small but nice prize's for people to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i choose for LinX with AVX becuase the heat can make the fight to high score's harder


yeah sure no worries, competition is always welcome







I'll be sure to post in your thread in due time, it's just the heat it produces over prime kinda puts me off.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cabhills;13926778*
> After 3 days of non-stop prime I finally got a stable overclock of 13 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://profile.imageshack.us/user/cabhills


added









Now add this to your sig:



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## Intel4Life

There we go, hopefully I didn't miss anything.

Here is a different link to the photo, that one is kinda hard to read.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/sandyclub.jpg/


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intel4Life;13966717*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, hopefully I didn't miss anything.
> 
> Here is a different link to the photo, that one is kinda hard to read.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/sandyclub.jpg/


perfect thanks for your contribution and nice overclock









Added and updated spreadsheet


----------



## hxcnero

heres my very modest OC. i can get 4.5 stable but i honestly cant tell the difference between 4 and 4.5. i could probably lower my voltage some too.


----------



## soulxp

heres my overclock 4.5ghz 1.288. 12 hours stable, gonna lower volts.


----------



## munaim1

Both updated ^^ Thanks for your contribution guys. The spreadsheet so far is looking great, plenty of info is what I like to see









**SIG FOR CLUB**

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

But where are all the Z68 users???


----------



## Inverse

Very frustrated with this~ got to ten hours last night and it restarted. Ten hours~ temps at around 60-63 on load, all is well... then bam, restarts right as I'm waking up. I have no idea what's wrong with it. Do I really need to pump more voltage just to squeeze out two more hours on a system that otherwise runs perfect?







Bsod code was 124~

Have the phase control Extreme, that gave me stability past 4-5 hours~ but still can't hit 12. Is there something other than cpu voltage I should look out for?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Very frustrated with this~ got to ten hours last night and it restarted. Ten hours~ temps at around 60-63 on load, all is well... then bam, restarts right as I'm waking up. I have no idea what's wrong with it. Do I really need to pump more voltage just to squeeze out two more hours on a system that otherwise runs perfect?







Bsod code was 124~

Have the phase control Extreme, that gave me stability past 4-5 hours~ but still can't hit 12. Is there something other than cpu voltage I should look out for?


well I would make sure that you have the internet disabled when doing long hours of stability testings because other factors like windows update could interrupt the procedure and could cause bsod. You could try running it again and if it happens just bump the voltage up by one. Good luck


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulxp;13984406*
> heres my overclock 4.5ghz 1.288. 12 hours stable, gonna lower volts.


Nice volts mate, what batch number?

Cheers,

Ishi


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Nice volts mate, what batch number?

Cheers,

Ishi


Batch number is irrelevant, some from the same batch have shown to overclock completely differently.


----------



## Hambone07si

I'm on my way. I would say it's pretty stable to be running Prime95 and surfing the web and uploading/posting on OCN at the same time. Here's what I'm shooting for right now. Not sure if I will go the 12hrs because I have to leave for work in the morning before it will be done. I really don't like the fact of leaving this thing running when I'm not here. Maybe tho.

Here's the start. 5.2ghz @ 1.5v under load with 68c on the hottest core.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14030123*
> I'm on my way. I would say it's pretty stable to be running Prime95 and surfing the web and uploading/posting on OCN at the same time. Here's what I'm shooting for right now. Not sure if I will go the 12hrs because I have to leave for work in the morning before it will be done. I really don't like the fact of leaving this thing running when I'm not here. Maybe tho.
> 
> Here's the start. 5.2ghz @ 1.5v under load with 68c on the hottest core.


I would actually like to see your 5ghz with 1.375v, it says so in your sig, 12hour blend that if you can


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I would actually like to see your 5ghz with 1.375v, it says so in your sig, 12hour blend that if you can










Dame. There's a hour and a half off my 12hr run







. I restarted and dropped my Vcore to 1.370 in bios. I'll try to keep it under 1.4v under load this time. Starting now.

Edit: Ha, these temps are too low for load. I should be going for more. I don't think there will be a problem with this staying under 50c under load


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Dame. There's a hour and a half off my 12hr run







. I restarted and dropped my Vcore to 1.370 in bios. I'll try to keep it under 1.4v under load this time. Starting now.

Edit: Ha, these temps are too low for load. I should be going for more. I don't think there will be a problem with this staying under 50c under load


















my eyes hurt lol







increase the pic size or add as an attachment

*EDIT:* Also just a note, when you do finally have the 12hour blend please refer to the rules in OP so that I can add it to the list. Thanks and much appreciated.

*EDIT2:* By the way give it a few hours and then see the temps increase, either way you will be under 60c. Are you running Prime blend?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Batch number is irrelevant, some from the same batch have shown to overclock completely differently.


Am I happy you have an opinion? Yes.

Does it effect my curiousity as to his batch number? No.


----------



## kzinti1

Am I the only one having a problem with the readability of the ROG editions of CPU and GPU-Z? They're kind of hard to read on my desktop, and impossible to read in these posts.
I posted in Tech Power-Up about changing the ASUS skin of GPU-Z, http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=147345 and never received a response.
Does anyone here know of any solution or should I instead be asking ASUS about this? I can't even think of which thread in the ASUS Forum to ask if they have a solution. It would seem to be in their interest since posting screeshots of these ROG programs are a form of advertising.


----------



## Hambone07si

Well I couldn't do a full 12hr run. I started this last night and stopped it this morning. Here's 5hr and a few mins. 1.392v under load 5ghz and 1.368v idle. I will run 12hrs this weekend when I'll be home. I'm pretty sure you will see the same temps, just a longer run. I'm sure this thing will run 12hr+.. I will be going up to 5.2ghz or 5.3ghz after the 12hr run.

This was Prime95 Blend. We already seen that small fft's could run for hrs then blend would fail in minutes. No more small fft's for me with SB.


----------



## ocococ

Newbie here. I just did my first OC run last night with these results. Hope I'm doing this right. 4.5Ghz @ 1.31V - 23hrs stable.

Trying 4.6Ghz right now, but I'm having to throw 1.36V at it, 2hrs in.

Here are the 4.5Ghz tests.


----------



## munaim1

so far so good hambone









Just a reminder of rules

Quote:



*Rules*
1. *12 HOURS+* of Blend run *(All workers must be visible, hit the windows tab (between options and help) on prime and select tile)*

2. *MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your ocn name (use notepad or something), CPU-Z 1.57.1 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!! ***Z68 gigabyte users must also show easytuner for cpu voltage****

3. *List your cooling and provide screenie of RAM, VOLTAGE and MOBO INFO via cpu-z*

4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+

5. *All submissions must follow a similar template so remember the rules (this is mine minus a a few things before the rules got amended) THIS*

Cpu-z 1.57.1 link: ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.57.1-setup-en.exe Big thanks to stasio.

Realtemp 3.67 link: http://www.mediafire.com/?91blrwtl1lenzal

Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1



Don't hate on the rules, because it helped compile the list that many SB users can refer to. Stick to it and all will be well


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocococ*


Newbie here. I just did my first OC run last night with these results. Hope I'm doing this right. 4.5Ghz @ 1.31V - 23hrs stable.

Trying 4.6Ghz right now, but I'm having to throw 1.36V at it, 2hrs in.

Here are the 4.5Ghz tests.


I think you might need to update Realtemp and CPUz

Quote:



2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your ocn name (use notepad or something), CPU-Z 1.57.1 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!! ***Z68 gigabyte users must also show easytuner for cpu voltage***


----------



## hxcnero

realtemp was running longer than my prime instance.

4.5ghz 17-18 hours on prime blend.

my chip seems to be lame, i need more than the average voltage to be stable.

could mobo and ram have anything to do with it?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;14038993*
> realtemp was running longer than my prime instance.
> 
> 4.5ghz 17-18 hours on prime blend.
> 
> my chip seems to be lame, i need more than the average voltage to be stable.
> 
> could mobo and ram have anything to do with it?


nope its all cpu, if it needs more voltage it needs more voltage to be honest nothing you can do about that.

Anyways would you like me to update your submission with this one?

BTW HERE'S THE SIG FOR CLUB



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## hxcnero

can you reference both submissions? to possibly help discover a possible pattern in voltage scaling? if not, update with new submission please.









looking thru the chart. it seems i got super unlucky with voltage on my chip


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;14039483*
> can you reference both submissions? to possibly help discover a possible pattern in voltage scaling? if not, update with new submission please.


unfortunatly no can do, If that was possible then we would have a hell of a lot of submissions lol.

I will update your submission now









*EDIT:* you should try for 4.7ghz, I too checked the chart, should be doable with your vcore.


----------



## hxcnero

i shall give it a shot.


----------



## Inverse

Can you guys let down the ladder for me? :3 Took me some attempts, I almost gave up some pages ago, but I got it finally. This is well past 12 hours, hope it's enough.

<3


----------



## Victorix

I did better than before!
4.7ghz 1.420vcore!

I belived I needed more. About 1.44 but I was wrong!









please update!


----------



## Victorix

whoops

proof


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Victorix*


whoops

proof


Updated







Awesome overclock, very nice temps on air, what your ambient?

EDIT: Inverse added, PMed me all the info.


----------



## Inverse

Yay~ :3 I only didn't post the one with the mobo info cuz then the cherry would have been covered up, and I like that cherry. >.<

Hurray~ I'm all Sandy nao! >:3 Now I can focus on going 5ghz! Just need to make sure my fire extinguisher is serviceable.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *inverse*


yay~ :3 i only didn't post the one with the mobo info cuz then the cherry would have been covered up, and i like that cherry. >.<

hurray~ i'm all sandy nao! >:3 now i can focus on going 5ghz! Just need to make sure my fire extinguisher is serviceable.


I <3 being sandy!


----------



## Victorix

First time it was about 20ÂºC
second time I belive it was about 15ÂºC

Note that I live in the southern hemisphere so it's damn cold now!
I started prime after I woke up and left to work, when i got back I stopped it and then turned the heating on.

that's the reason my temps look awsome,
in real life I would add at least 10ÂºC to it


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Victorix*


First time it was about 20ÂºC
second time I belive it was about 15ÂºC

Note that I live in the southern hemisphere so it's damn cold now!
I started prime after I woke up and left to work, when i got back I stopped it and then turned the heating on.

that's the reason my temps look awsome,
in real life I would add at least 10ÂºC to it


my word with those temps I would sure be pumping 1.65v again through my chip right now, got my stripped os ready but temps here are a little high right now so im afraid I had to halt my benching.









This is what I have so far:



















You know you LOOOOOOOVE those crazy volts









*Don't try this unless you have the cooling or are completely crazy like me lol*

Anyways to those who don't have it yet, here's the club sig, wear it proud









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


To those who don't have it yet, here's the club sig, wear it proud









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]


Testing!


----------



## ocococ

Question about what's acceptable. I didn't see the note about running Realtemp 3.6.7 instead of an older version, so I installed 3.6.7 2 hrs into the test run. Prime95 shows I started 2hrs prior..but Realtemp only shows 9:45hrs. Does that count? I'm impatient.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocococ*


Question about what's acceptable. I didn't see the note about running Realtemp 3.6.7 instead of an older version, so I installed 3.6.7 2 hrs into the test run. Prime95 shows I started 2hrs prior..but Realtemp only shows 9:45hrs. Does that count? I'm impatient.










it wont hurt to run it a little longer.


----------



## hxcnero

i tried 4.7ghz and i need more than 1.4 volts to stabilize. running prime now @ 4.6ghz with a slight vcore bump over my 4.5ghz stable oc. hope its stable thru the night and all day tomorrow. I might get a 2600k to play around with when i get my first paycheck from my new job.


----------



## ocococ

ok trying again. Hope I got my proof right this time. 4.6Ghz @ 1.37V.

The temps got up there to 81, but I realized the high temps were due to high ambient temps. It was around 80F here today and the room with the computer is probably a bit higher than that. I just opened the window, prob 65 outside now, and the tests were running around 62 with loJust as a comparison, I was idling yesterday around 40 on a 4.5Ghz 1.31. Right now even with the higher voltage, I'm idling at 29.


----------



## LethalRise750

So I might lap my 2600K... Anyone here done that yet? Take some magical SAND paper to my magical SANDY BRIDGE processor that'll make it dazzling and beautiful. Inverse gave me the idea indirectly lol..

Oh and by beautiful I mean better temps as I merge my CPU with its original form. Mmmm Shiny <3


----------



## Hambone07si

I haven't lapped a Sandy yet, but I've lapped a couple Q6600's and a e8600. Worked great. Had to lap the TRUE also. That wasn't flat at all.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


I haven't lapped a Sandy yet, but I've lapped a couple Q6600's and a e8600. Worked great. Had to lap the TRUE also. That wasn't flat at all.


Nice! My waterblock is insanely flat... There's literally no curvature to it and no dips in the metal but my CPU is horribly curved lol.


----------



## Hambone07si

Looks like it's time for you to get some sand paper and a nice piece of glass. I used the 20 passes then turn 90 degrees method and works like a charm. Takes a while tho. Don't rush or push to hard on one side.


----------



## Inverse

Though OCing voids the warranty, I've heard of people getting their busted processors still replaced years later by Intel. :3 If you lap it though, the odds of that happening are 0%. I'm not sure that's really worth 1-2c~ but if you do it, I wanna see pics. XD


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Though OCing voids the warranty, I've heard of people getting their busted processors still replaced years later by Intel. :3 If you lap it though, the odds of that happening are 0%. I'm not sure that's really worth 1-2c~ but if you do it, I wanna see pics. XD


Nah I don't plan to RMA it lol... I'll have Ivy Bridge most likely when its out anyhow


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocococ;14043129*
> ok trying again. Hope I got my proof right this time. 4.6Ghz @ 1.37V.
> 
> The temps got up there to 81, but I realized the high temps were due to high ambient temps. It was around 80F here today and the room with the computer is probably a bit higher than that. I just opened the window, prob 65 outside now, and the tests were running around 62 with loJust as a comparison, I was idling yesterday around 40 on a 4.5Ghz 1.31. Right now even with the higher voltage, I'm idling at 29.


Can you reupload the screenshot please, it's too small.


----------



## ocococ

how's this?


----------



## Hambone07si

munaim1, I see you saying that a few times and even on my post too. I can see and read everything needed on these posts. Why can't you?


----------



## ocococ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14048017*
> munaim1, I see you saying that a few times and even on my post too. I can see and read everything needed on these posts. Why can't you?


Agreed. This bar shows up above the photos:

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1356x1533.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14048017*
> munaim1, I see you saying that a few times and even on my post too. I can see and read everything needed on these posts. Why can't you?


So your telling me you can read his original upload?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocococ;14048095*
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1356x1533.


it's fine now, the first one you uploaded is 849*960, It was difficult to read.

BTW ocococ added









*EDIT:* *Whats your RAM set to??*


----------



## rdasch3

Just stopping by to say thank you for this thread. I am in the process of mildly clocking my 2600k to 4.5 and it is good to see what kinds of voltages people are using. I read online that for 4.5 it is at least 1.3 but I knew that was way off. I got mine to run down at 1.27 so far, still dropping. Hopefully I will be posting back with an actual overclock, but I wanted to say thanks for this incredibly useful thread


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14048399*
> Just stopping by to say thank you for this thread. I am in the process of mildly clocking my 2600k to 4.5 and it is good to see what kinds of voltages people are using. I read online that for 4.5 it is at least 1.3 but I knew that was way off. I got mine to run down at 1.27 so far, still dropping. Hopefully I will be posting back with an actual overclock, but I wanted to say thanks for this incredibly useful thread


Thanks bud your kind words are appreciated. Don't think there is anything like this anywhere


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14048182*
> So your telling me you can read his original upload?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir. If I have trouble, I would just click on the bar at the top of the pic and it gets even bigger and easier to read. That's why I wondering why you said that to my post too couple days ago.


----------



## ocococ

Ya baby! In the club!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14048456*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14048182*
> So your telling me you can read his original upload?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir. If I have trouble, I would just click on the bar at the top of the pic and it gets even bigger and easier to read. That's why I wondering why you said that to my post too couple days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> *So your telling me you can read these?*
Click to expand...











*Lets ask the others, what do you guys think?* It's soooo much easier to read if you upload a higher res picture, if that's not possible for some reason then just uploaded it on OCN as an attachment.


----------



## Hambone07si

Yup, and I'm even looking at it from my iPhone screen this time.


----------



## LethalRise750

I really don't see what the big issue with uploading in your standard resolution is to begin with honestly. It's not hard to read the requirements and depict what is needed to enter this club. Although I hate to go against you Munaim.. but your screenshot on the first page is about the same scale as theirs.

Ocococ's first screenshot was pretty small I admit, but still semi view-able. His second screenshot was even better and seems sufficient too be honest. The second screenshot munaim posted was unacceptable. You can barely make out any of the specs unless you upscale or zoom in using Photoshop/Paint lol.. Seriously, Munaim setup this club with a lot of resources available to us so how is it this damn hard to post a full resolution screenshot?

*In conclusion I still don't see the difficulty in uploading at your maximum resolution especially since you seem to know this forum downscales with the ability to upscale back to regular size.*

I'm not even sure what the purpose is going against the manager of a club *you* want to join lol.. Seriously, chill out and just upload the damn image to full resolution.. It's not a daunting task so it shouldn't take forever unless you're on dialup in which I'm unsure why you even have a High end setup to begin with.


----------



## ocococ

I don't think any of us were trying to antagonize...rather just to clarify. I can read the first one I posted, but it was just as easy for me to post the larger one. I missed the directions on how large to post, and with most other forums, they don't want you posting over a certain size as they don't have the re-size feature. I can understand munaim1's perspective though if he's having to read half dozen of these things a day. It could get annoying.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14048618*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lets ask the others, what do you guys think?* It's soooo much easier to read if you upload a higher res picture, if that's not possible for some reason then just uploaded it on OCN as an attachment.


Those pictures are readable, but I have to get closer to my screen in order to read. So A higher res would be an advantage.


----------



## Inverse

Just Print Screen~ Paste in Paint~ Upload to Imageshack or Photobucket or Attach. Done. :3

Don't even bother resizing~ the forum will do it for you, it's a good forum.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;14049074*
> Just Print Screen~ Paste in Paint~ Upload to Imageshack or Photobucket or Attach. Done. :3


----------



## Inverse

I'm at work silly~ :3 But I can add you to Yim later~ I'll PM you.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;14049094*
> I'm at work silly~ :3 But I can add you to Yim later~ I'll PM you.


Ok!







Haha


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;14049094*
> I'm at work silly~ :3 But I can add you to Yim later~ I'll PM you.


I gotta ask though... who uses YIM anymore


----------



## Inverse

Everyone. :3 It has a higher character limit~ I need it for my hobby. XD


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;14048831*
> I really don't see what the big issue with uploading in your standard resolution is to begin with honestly. It's not hard to read the requirements and depict what is needed to enter this club. Although I hate to go against you Munaim.. but your screenshot on the first page is about the same scale as theirs.
> 
> Ocococ's first screenshot was pretty small I admit, but still semi view-able. His second screenshot was even better and seems sufficient too be honest. The second screenshot munaim posted was unacceptable. You can barely make out any of the specs unless you upscale or zoom in using Photoshop/Paint lol.. Seriously, Munaim setup this club with a lot of resources available to us so how is it this damn hard to post a full resolution screenshot?
> 
> *In conclusion I still don't see the difficulty in uploading at your maximum resolution especially since you seem to know this forum downscales with the ability to upscale back to regular size.*
> 
> I'm not even sure what the purpose is going against the manager of a club *you* want to join lol.. Seriously, chill out and just upload the damn image to full resolution.. It's not a daunting task so it shouldn't take forever unless you're on dialup in which I'm unsure why you even have a High end setup to begin with.










huh my screenshot in the first post is 1599*790 lol its at a much higher res than posted by some.

But thanks dude at least you get it.

Aaaaaanyways back on topic


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14049352*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh my screenshot in the first post is 1599*790 lol its at a much higher res than posted by some.
> 
> But thanks dude at least you get it.
> 
> Aaaaaanyways back on topic


Whoops, was mostly in comparison to the 2nd Screenshot ocococ provided but yeah I'd definitely make a huge notice on the main post lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lethalrise750;14049487*
> whoops, was mostly in comparison to the 2nd screenshot ocococ provided but yeah i'd definitely make a huge notice on the main post lol


done :d


----------



## Hambone07si

My desktop res is 5850x1080 so print screen is out of the pic for me. I tried it and uploaded to photobucket and used it and it only showed up smaller for some reason. I use sniping tool and it does kinda suck. By no means was I trying to argue with you Muniam1. Hope you didn't think that. Was just saying I could read. I will try to do something to get mine in a higher res tho.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


My desktop res is 5850x1080 so print screen is out of the pic for me. I tried it and uploaded to photobucket and used it and it only showed up smaller for some reason. I use sniping tool and it does kinda suck. By no means was I trying to argue with you Muniam1. Hope you didn't think that. Was just saying I could read. I will try to do something to get mine in a higher res tho.


no worries it's cool, all I ask is that everybody posts a screeneshot that EVERYONE can read. I've added a bit of info on the first page regarding.


----------



## munaim1

Just sharing my joy with you guys, I finally passed the 5.6ghz barrier on my chip!!!

http://hwbot.org/submission/2185245_...0k_5614.28_mhz


----------



## RomeoOG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*














































Just sharing my joy with you guys, I finally passed the 5.6ghz barrier on my chip!!!

http://hwbot.org/submission/2185245_...0k_5614.28_mhz

























































How did you get your motherboard to let you go that high on voltage? Mine won't let me go pass 1.545. Most I got is 1.54 and max I got was 5400.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RomeoOG*


How did you get your motherboard to let you go that high on voltage? Mine won't let me go pass 1.545. Most I got is 1.54 and max I got was 5400.


Im not sure but I thought everyone has that option, max I think i cam do on my mobo is 1.7v. Im on the 1704 bios if that makes a difference, however I was still able to push 1.65v with the 1305 bios. Sorry bud I have no idea.


----------



## ocococ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*














































Just sharing my joy with you guys, I finally passed the 5.6ghz barrier on my chip!!!















































WOW!!! Insane.


----------



## ocococ

Ok, one more run in at a slightly lower wattage and more reasonable temps.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*














































Just sharing my joy with you guys, I finally passed the 5.6ghz barrier on my chip!!!

-snip-

-snip-

-snip-






















































Very nice!

On a side note... *Invy* I see how it is! D:


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*









Very nice!

On a side note... *Invy* I see how it is! D:


Thanks bud









Invy??









Im on my phone at the minute so can't really tell but could you just confirm that the screentshot above by ocococ is viewable or not. Thanks bud appreciate it


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Thanks bud









Invy??









Im on my phone at the minute so can't really tell but could you just confirm that the screentshot above by ocococ is viewable or not. Thanks bud appreciate it










Inverse







lol

Also, ocococ's screenshot looks good to me!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Inverse







lol

Also, ocococ's screenshot looks good to me!


Thats strange because it showing as 722x765 or something like it and when I zoom in its all fuzzy and pixelated. Cant make out the writing and I have excellent eyesight, this is really wierd. I'll check next time im on my rig.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Thats strange because it showing as 722x765 or something like it and when I zoom in its all fuzzy and pixelated. Cant make out the writing and I have excellent eyesight, this is really wierd. I'll check next time im on my rig.


Yeah it's really 1444x1529 haha


----------



## ocococ

I think you guys are just picking on the newbie!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocococ*


I think you guys are just picking on the newbie!


Haha I already updated it so


----------



## moorhen2

Why dont you guys use "Snipping Tool"for your screenshots,fast and easy to use,example below.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocococ;14055671*
> I think you guys are just picking on the newbie!


Sorry if it seems like that, that wasn't my intention at all. Apologies bud


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14056272*
> Sorry if it seems like that, that wasn't my intention at all. Apologies bud


He's lying... he picks on everyone and is cruel to people... Like posting his 5.6GHz, yeah that was just to tease us and be mean.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;14056665*
> He's lying... he picks on everyone and is cruel to people... Like posting his 5.6GHz, yeah that was just to tease us and be mean.


lol

munaim, Nice 5.6ghz I'm still trying to boot mine at 5.5ghz or more. I'm having trouble getting 5.5ghz, but I haven't tried over 1.55v on mine. I can boot 5.4ghz @ 1.500v. Could you not boot that high until giving it 1.65v? Maybe that's my problem. I will try again.


----------



## LethalRise750

I need to upgrade


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;14057038*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to upgrade


That sucks, you can give it to me. I'll do something with that slow pc


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14057053*
> That sucks, you can give it to me. I'll do something with that slow pc


Hahahah


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;14056665*
> He's lying... he picks on everyone and is cruel to people... Like posting his 5.6GHz, yeah that was just to tease us and be mean.


lol







Im gonna see if I can push it a little further, 5.65ghz will be my next challenge, atleast enough to get a validation.


----------



## RomeoOG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14054710*
> Im not sure but I thought everyone has that option, max I think i cam do on my mobo is 1.7v. Im on the 1704 bios if that makes a difference, however I was still able to push 1.65v with the 1305 bios. Sorry bud I have no idea.


I'm on the same Bios, but I gues my chips wall is at 5400 won't load or do anything after that...

If I put my Voltage on Manual it won't let me pass the the bio screen anything after 1.544 I got that "Voltage error press F1 to enter" I try it in Offset but when it get to window loading it just freeze.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoOG;14059747*
> I'm on the same Bios, but I gues my chips wall is at 5400 won't load or do anything after that...
> 
> If I put my Voltage on Manual it won't let me pass the the bio screen anything after 1.544 I got that "Voltage error press F1 to enter" I try it in Offset but when it get to window loading it just freeze.


Despite it erroring its actually setting the voltage. You can disable the error messages in the boot section of UEFI.

My cap is 5.5GHz.. I'll see about getting a validation of it today but it takes 1.65v for it. Even going up to 1.76v as shown below doesn't allow me to get into Windows with any higher


----------



## turrican9

Have you guys tried disabling some of the Cores in order to Validate those higher speeds?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14059833*
> Have you guys tried disabling some of the Cores in order to Validate those higher speeds?


I thought about that... I disabled HT which allowed me to go from 5.4 to 5.5, but I may try disabling 2 of my cores to see if I can get 5.6 or 5.7.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14059833*
> Have you guys tried disabling some of the Cores in order to Validate those higher speeds?


msconfig right?

I really don't think I can get any higher than 5.61ghz. Im not gonna be greedy and kill this wonderful chip, so that might be it for me, unless............ LN2 hehehehe lol









*EDIT:* 56x multi never worked for me, well that's what I thought about the 55x but I got that to work







Im might try it on the next run. Well the above didn't last very long did it


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14059900*
> msconfig right?
> 
> I really don't think I can get any higher than 5.61ghz. Im not gonna be greedy and kill this wonderful chip, so that might be it for me, unless............ LN2 hehehehe lol


I would do it in Bios. If you go to the Advanced Tab and select CPU Configuration you can set the amount of cores.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14059900*
> msconfig right?
> 
> I really don't think I can get any higher than 5.61ghz. Im not gonna be greedy and kill this wonderful chip, so that might be it for me, unless............ LN2 hehehehe lol


Yeah, you can do it in bios. It will probably help you get a little higher


----------



## Hambone07si

no luck for me yet trying to get over 5.4ghz


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


no luck for me yet trying to get over 5.4ghz










Keep trying but be very careful, you don't wana kill your chip, if you do then im confident you'll make it!!!!

Watch for the thread that im about to post, I figured it deserved it's own thread.


----------



## Inverse

Has anyone on OCN killed one of these Sandy Bridge chips yet? :3 I haven't seen a thread talking about it~ then again you wouldn't have a computer to tell anyone! x.x lol

Also~ my roommate got the electric bill for the month. He asked me if I was doing anything odd since it was ridiculously higher than normal~ I told him "Idunno~" X3~~

Apparently the Sandy Stable club has a price tag. lol this normal for Prime95? :3


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Has anyone on OCN killed one of these Sandy Bridge chips yet? :3 I haven't seen a thread talking about it~ then again you wouldn't have a computer to tell anyone! x.x lol

Also~ my roommate got the electric bill for the month. He asked me if I was doing anything odd since it was ridiculously higher than normal~ I told him "Idunno~" X3~~

Apparently the Sandy Stable club has a price tag. lol this normal for Prime95? :3


I few have, but that was due to extreme overclocks. Lol at the electric bill, well I guess you havn't tried folding then lol.

Yeah Prime95 stresses the cpu to its maximum load, which means that it will generate the power required to run the overclock for however long you run prime95. Unless you where running prime95 for weeks then I wouldn't really worry about it, GPU's are the ones that tend to draw more power when underload, in this case prime95 can generate around 120w or so, depending on your overclock, so it's not much compared to GPU's.


----------



## rdasch3

Well it doesn't look like I will end up in this club lol. I have been overclocking for the past couple days trying to hit 4.5, which is not much to ask, and I have it stable on intel burn test at 1.28v in the bios, but of course when stressing it goes a little higher. Prime95 likes to shut my computer off when I do large or blend tests, but I have memtested the memory and it tested out for 12 hours straight just fine. I know its not my psu. I'll be basing my overclock off of IBT. I don't think prime95 is very trustworthy right now considering IBT stresses harder and tests with more RAM, and still passes. Maybe someone here can enlighten me, but right now, prim95 isn't looking very good.


----------



## LethalRise750

Hmm, was playing around with some benches and decided to run Cinebench 11.5 










Not a bad score I must say lol


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Well it doesn't look like I will end up in this club lol. I have been overclocking for the past couple days trying to hit 4.5, which is not much to ask, and I have it stable on intel burn test at 1.28v in the bios, but of course when stressing it goes a little higher. Prime95 likes to shut my computer off when I do large or blend tests, but I have memtested the memory and it tested out for 12 hours straight just fine. I know its not my psu. I'll be basing my overclock off of IBT. I don't think prime95 is very trustworthy right now considering IBT stresses harder and tests with more RAM, and still passes. Maybe someone here can enlighten me, but right now, prim95 isn't looking very good.


Um~ it's because your voltage is too low. If blend doesn't work at 1.28v~ then hey... *hand on shoulder* You're not stable at 1.28 on load. You may be fine on a short test like IBT, but it's still not stable if you're not good on Prime imo.

Here's a good theory~ pump more voltage in it and see if it works on Prime.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Um~ it's because your voltage is too low. If blend doesn't work at 1.28v~ then hey... *hand on shoulder* You're not stable at 1.28 on load. You may be fine on a short test like IBT, but it's still not stable if you're not good on Prime imo.

Here's a good theory~ pump more voltage in it and see if it works on Prime.


This.... ^^^^


----------



## munaim1

I hate you Lethal, always gotta play the hyperthreading card lol







!!!

Awesome scrore bud


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I hate you Lethal, always gotta play the hyperthreading card lol







!!!

Awesome scrore bud










lol It's payback for the 5.6 card you played


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Um~ it's because your voltage is too low. If blend doesn't work at 1.28v~ then hey... *hand on shoulder* You're not stable at 1.28 on load. You may be fine on a short test like IBT, but it's still not stable if you're not good on Prime imo.

Here's a good theory~ pump more voltage in it and see if it works on Prime.


Was no short test. Ran the test 50+. I am still upping the voltage but so far nothing. I'm just going to stick to IBT, and ill give the small test a shot. I know my ram is stable. memtest proved it.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Was no short test. Ran the test 50+. I am still upping the voltage but so far nothing. I'm just going to stick to IBT, and ill give the small test a shot. I know my ram is stable. memtest proved it.


My Core i5-2500K needs ~1.368V (Min 1.360v) Vcore on full load to be 12 hour + Prime 95 Blend stable at 4.5GHz. And I know a guy who had a i5 2500K that needed 1.4v Vcore at full load at 4.5GHz.

No everybody have lucky CPU's.

So try and up that Vcore even more. Also, if you use LLC, IBT will make it use a higher Load Vcore VS Prime 95.

Update: Forgot to mention the speed I was running







Corrected


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


lol It's payback for the 5.6 card you played










Can't help it bro, this chip want's more and more lol









*rdasch3*

Is that with AVX and the updated linkpack?


----------



## rdasch3

Testing with that now. From what I am reading with the avx pack it is more reliable than prime 95 and faster at detecting. Good to know I can test faster and judge it off of that. I'll keep you guys updated. Thanks for the help. Looks like the avx comes with the updated linx pack in version 2.51.

http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/ibt/


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Was no short test. Ran the test 50+. I am still upping the voltage but so far nothing. I'm just going to stick to IBT, and ill give the small test a shot. I know my ram is stable. memtest proved it.


What's your LLC and your load voltage? You could be suffering from massive v-droop like I was. I would set it to 1.38, and have it fall to like 1.32 and bsod until I upped my LLC. If you're getting to boot but having it die to Prime this could be a reason.

Also, try Small FFT's for fun on Prime and let me know how that works sometime. :3

I think a truly stable system would work fine on all benchmarking apps. Imagine you were like, working freelance as a 3d artist and had to do a 36 hour render for a project this weekend~ would you depend on an overclock that crashes on Prime95? Could you sign a contract with a company on that stability?


----------



## LethalRise750

Wow this is odd... So using Offset voltage to achieve the same volts I used before on Manual.. I ran Cinebench and it scored MUCH lower... 9.87 instead of the normal 10.xx or more.

Edit: nvm I'm an idiot... -.-


----------



## munaim1

Well like I have said in the first page:

Quote:



It seems that with the updated AVX linkpack, IBT/LinX stresses the cpu more and the temps can get REALLY high. With Prime Blend my highest core is 70c, with IBT it goes to 82c. Nothing will stress the cpu more than prime so stressing with IBT is overkill. Personally I have seen other's passing IBT/LinX and *failing Prime *and vice versa. A combination of both can ensure more stablility (12 hours Blend then 20 IBT runs), however again, this thread is only for prime blend tests.


Just thought Id let you know again.


----------



## rdasch3

From what I keep reading the blend test just tests the cpu and ram, it's really nothing else in the system. It switches between using the cpu cache and the RAM as its memory source. I will probably use the small test if I use prime 95 again as I have already ruled out RAM as an issue. I may give the blend test another shot but as long as the cpu is stable I am fine with that as I have touched absolutely nothing else in the system as far as overclocking.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


From what I keep reading the blend test just tests the cpu and ram, it's really nothing else in the system. It switches between using the cpu cache and the RAM as its memory source. I will probably use the small test if I use prime 95 again as I have already ruled out RAM as an issue. I may give the blend test another shot but as long as the cpu is stable I am fine with that as I have touched absolutely nothing else in the system as far as overclocking.


Blend does everything pretty much. LinPacks mostly stress the RAM, but uses the CPU to do so and as a result stresses the CPU as well. Prime95 is more efficient in its testing because it not only tests the CPU by performing various iterations but also uses the RAM, Cache and IMC to perform those iterations. Not to mention the implementation of AVX in Intel's Linpack is not complete yet, so there are flaws when it comes to stability just as you'd find in running CUDA or OpenCL with unstable clock speeds on a GPU(Normally it will run lol).

In the end it's just not as accurate since it's not fully implemented.


----------



## rdasch3

Yeah, I have read some posts that recommended upping the imc, but I haven't overclocked mine so I don't even think that is a factor as far as settings to change. I am still upping some voltages. the new linpack for IBT is proving me unstable now. Still working and hopefully should have some leeway by tonight.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Yeah, I have read some posts that recommended upping the imc, but I haven't overclocked mine so I don't even think that is a factor as far as settings to change. I am still upping some voltages. the new linpack for IBT is proving me unstable now. Still working and hopefully should have some leeway by tonight.


Many people have seen good results from lowering their VCCIO voltage.


----------



## rdasch3

It's already low as it is at auto. My ram is 1600 but like I said not overclocked. It should be fine where it is at auto, theoretically.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


It's already low as it is at auto. My ram is 1600 but like I said not overclocked. It should be fine where it is at auto, theoretically.


Auto is 1.8v... I'm talking about people lowering it to 1.74v and the result is their CPU needing less VCore


----------



## rdasch3

Is this a different voltage from the vccio? the vccio is way lower than 1.74


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Is this a different voltage from the vccio? the vccio is way lower than 1.74


LOL Whoops, sorry I confused the PLL with VCCIO >.< Brainfart for a second lmao... Sorry I'm trying to multitask like 50 things right now lol..

Lowering the PLL can result in lower VCore needed on the CPU sometimes... Not VCCIO my apologies


----------



## rdasch3

Its ok. Pll is untouched. I shouldn't need that for a 4.5 overclock.


----------



## Heky

No way is the VCCIO supposed to be 1.8-1.82v!!! Thats PLL voltage you are talking about, not VCCIO. VCCIO is the memory controler voltage, and is supposed to be around 1.05v-1.15v.


----------



## rdasch3

Is it pretty universal to lower it to 1.74 or would this still be on a processor to processor basis?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Is it pretty universal to lower it to 1.74 or would this still be on a processor to processor basis?


I'd lower it to like 1.78, then 1.76 and then 1.74 and see if it helps at all.


----------



## rdasch3

so much more stress testing ahead of me that way. oh well. ill give it a shot.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


so much more stress testing ahead of me that way. oh well. ill give it a shot.


Yeah thats the downside with these next-gen CPU's compared to say LGA 775 lol or even current AMD.


----------



## rdasch3

my pll overvoltage was set to auto as well. Tried disabling it, prime 95 turned off my computer in less than a minute. enabled it and the test is certainly running longer. Hopefully I am onto something. I realize this isn't a "help with overclock" thread, but thanks for the tips. Figured since its a halway overclock thread some of you might be interested.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


my pll overvoltage was set to auto as well. Tried disabling it, prime 95 turned off my computer in less than a minute. enabled it and the test is certainly running longer. Hopefully I am onto something. I realize this isn't a "help with overclock" thread, but thanks for the tips. Figured since its a halway overclock thread some of you might be interested.


Yeah, that's not what I was talking about







I'm talking about the CPU PLL Voltage you can actually set to a value such as 1.74 or 1.8 lol


----------



## rdasch3

Yeah, I changed that setting as well. it is down to 1.78 for right now. my uefi automatically changed it to 1.7825 or some funky number that I cant remember right now.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Yeah, I changed that setting as well. it is down to 1.78 for right now. my uefi automatically changed it to 1.7825 or some funky number that I cant remember right now.


Ah.. Yeah most people enable PLL Overvoltage around 4.5 or more usually.


----------



## rdasch3

I found someone saying 4.8 plus but its obviously allowing me to run prime longer so I will keep tweaking the pll voltage as well and testing one setting at a time from here. Hopefully it will allow me to drop my vcore as well. I feel like I'm getting somewhere finally lol.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


I found someone saying 4.8 plus but its obviously allowing me to run prime longer so I will keep tweaking the pll voltage as well and testing one setting at a time from here. Hopefully it will allow me to drop my vcore as well. I feel like I'm getting somewhere finally lol.


Yeah it varies with CPU, but from what I've seen on OCN it's 4.5+ maybe 4.6+ on typical CPU's.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


I found someone saying 4.8 plus but its obviously allowing me to run prime longer so I will keep tweaking the pll voltage as well and testing one setting at a time from here. Hopefully it will allow me to drop my vcore as well. I feel like I'm getting somewhere finally lol.


That's good, report back and let us know. Posting here in this thread is absolutly fine, im mean it is the sandy STABLE club lol, we'll help you get there


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


That's good, report back and let us know. Posting here in this thread is absolutly fine, im mean it is the sandy STABLE club lol, we'll help you get there










Gonna be my new signature:










Once I finish Prime that is


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Gonna be my new signature:










Once I finish Prime that is

























oh windows


----------



## rdasch3

Made it about an hour and 25 before prime shut my system off. Seems to be my problem. Do you think I might need higher vccio even though I have not overclocked my RAM at all? Can't really think of anything else other than bumping the vcore up to 1.35 just to see what it does as it should be stable at a vcore so significantly higher.


----------



## munaim1

leave the vccio where you have it, if it needs more vcore then unfortunatly there is nothing left to do but to add a bit vcore. Try bumping up a notch and try prime again.


----------



## ocococ

how do you know when you need more vcore vs something else?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocococ*


how do you know when you need more vcore vs something else?


well, when you know tweaking the others have not made the differnece you would have expected ie. vccio @1.1250 would net an hour of prime, 1.150v would probably get you around 2hours hours, however, adding more will more than likely make no difference if it requires the vcore nessasary to run that overclock, in that instance leaving the vccio at 1.150v and increasing the vcore one notch could net you a few hours of prime. It's trial and error and a lenthly process to get perfect, there is no perfect way, however, changing one value at a time can help best determine if it is making a difference.

On that note background processes can play a big part in stabilty, say for instance you might blue screen when running prime if your windows updates starts downloading and installing. I usually dissconect the intenet and antivirus so it doesn't disrupt prime.


----------



## Tunagoblin

I'm not doing this again just to take another SS lol.
waste of time....


----------



## rdasch3

Should I suspect my RAM timings at all? They are set to what they are specified to be set at, but with an overclock should I be upping those timings?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Should I suspect my RAM timings at all? They are set to what they are specified to be set at, but with an overclock should I be upping those timings?


You want to concentrate on your cpu overclock first before doing anything to the RAM. Leave them at stock for now until you have sorted your cpu out


----------



## munaim1

This is for everyone, every single member of this club have followed these so called strict rules, if you know how to overclock then im sure you can follow a few instructions lol







this aint just for me you are helping to create a fantastic chart, first of it's kind on anywhere on the net. This is real life data and I want it to be as perfect as possible, that means please follow these rules when submitting your data







Thanks

A reminder and much more clearer now









Quote:



*Rules*
1. *12 HOURS+ of Blend run (All workers must be visible, hit the windows tab (between options and help) on prime and select tile)*

2. *MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your ocn name (use notepad etc), CPU-Z 1.57.1 and realtemp 3.67 ONLY!! Realtemp must show the duration of how long it's running***Z68 gigabyte users must also show easytuner for cpu voltage****

3. *List your cooling and provide screenie of RAM, VOLTAGE and MOBO INFO via cpu-z*

4. *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*

**************FINAL RULE*************
All submissions must follow a similar template like this! (This is mine before a few rules got amended)








*
*Cpu-z 1.57.1 link: ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.57.1-setup-en.exe

Realtemp 3.67 link: http://www.mediafire.com/?91blrwtl1lenzal

Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1*



THank you for all your contribution









*EDIT:* Close to 70k views


----------



## rdasch3

OK, I went in and decided to start my overclock basically from scratch. I went a different route on the digi+vrm settings this time. Instead of going extreme settings I went more along the lines of keeping the heat low and having it not push my voltage further. Disabled the obvious settings and I am running blend right now. Just over an hour in and I will let it run for about 5 or 6 hopefully it goes strong. I hate going to sleep on these tests, feels like wasted time when it fails, but looks like that's what I will have to do. The only Voltage I have touched is vcore and it is at 1.3 but stressing it never seems to go above 1.288 as per my llc setting. Hopefully when I wake up in the morning it is running strong and I can proceed to fix my ram settings. From there is should only be a matter of vccio if things fail. I will continue posting with updates. Still learning about overclocking, but nontheless I feel like a true overclocker this time. My 3rd processor being overclocked.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14065221*
> This is for everyone, every single member of this club have followed these so called strict rules, if you know how to overclock then im sure you can follow a few instructions lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this aint just for me you are helping to create a fantastic chart, first of it's kind on anywhere on the net. This is real life data and I want it to be as perfect as possible, that means please follow these rules when submitting your data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> A reminder and much more clearer now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THank you for all your contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Close to 70k views


P.S. Keep the vajajays to a minimum. Thank you. (Unless you pm them to Inverse)


----------



## ocococ

ok finally 4.7 but I'm probably hitting my wall until I get better ventilation in this small case. 4700 (4701







) @ 1.40 vcore in bios.


----------



## rdasch3

Had blend running for 9 hours when I realized I only have realtemp 3.6 and not the 3.67 beta









Good news is, the thing is stable, I just have to let it run and post the screenies one day.


----------



## THE_WITCHER(TM)

Why everybody needs more than 1.35vcore to achieve 4.7mhz on the 2600k and i run prime yesterday for 2 hours with 1.32vcore with no problems ?

is there some chips like this or i have to run prime for 24hours lol.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THE_WITCHERâ„¢*


Why everybody needs more than 1.35vcore to achieve 4.7mhz on the 2600k and i run prime yesterday for 2 hours with 1.32vcore with no problems ?

is there some chips like this or i have to run prime for 24hours lol.


No chip overclocks the same.


----------



## THE_WITCHER(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


No chip overclocks the same.


I know but can i even go higher ? or i have to run a more intensive burn test?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THE_WITCHERâ„¢*


I know but can i even go higher ? or i have to run a more intensive burn test?


Go higher!


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THE_WITCHER™;14070200*
> Why everybody needs more than 1.35vcore to achieve 4.7mhz on the 2600k and i run prime yesterday for 2 hours with 1.32vcore with no problems ?
> 
> is there some chips like this or i have to run prime for 24hours lol.


Try 12 hours~ 2 hours was not revealing for me. I was about to do 4.8 at 1.34v easy~ but every time I tried to do 12 hours for the Sandy Stable run, it'd crash around hour 9... sometimes hour 10. Tried it three times~ almost quit. 1.36v was the right number for me. The whole point of this thread is to get rid of ****** in your overclock.

Had I just done 4-5 hours~ I would have called it a day awhile ago, but it wouldn't have been my 'true' number. Maybe true enough for gaming, but I wouldn't depend on a huge render or important task on an overclock if it wasn't bullet proof. :3

BTW your chip is probably very good as it is~ I'm damn sure. Just make sure to try for a real number. Make a goal, like 4.8ghz~ and then try to get into the club by following the instructions on the first post (Munaim is a stickler for the RealTemp time, make sure you load it at the start. It's silly~ since Prime95 says the time already but just do it~ lol)

If you can get into the club at 4.8, write down your settings and check out your temps. If your temps are golden~ go higher! :3

For me, my goal was going as high as possible without using Overvoltage on Enable, because I need Sleep mode and that setting makes Sleep not work. 4.8 was that number~ to hit 5.0 I need to enable that feature and that bug is freaking annoying. I hope they find a way to fix it or some kind of work around.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Try 12 hours~ 2 hours was not revealing for me. I was about to do 4.8 at 1.34v easy~ but every time I tried to do 12 hours for the Sandy Stable run, it'd crash around hour 9... sometimes hour 10. Tried it three times~ almost quit. 1.36v was the right number for me. The whole point of this thread is to get rid of ****** in your overclock.

Had I just done 4-5 hours~ I would have called it a day awhile ago, but it wouldn't have been my 'true' number. Maybe true enough for gaming, but I wouldn't depend on a huge render or important task on an overclock if it wasn't bullet proof. :3

BTW your chip is probably very good as it is~ I'm damn sure. Just make sure to try for a real number. Make a goal, like 4.8ghz~ and then try to get into the club by following the instructions on the first post (Munaim is a stickler for the RealTemp time, make sure you load it at the start. It's silly~ since Prime95 says the time already but just do it~ lol)

If you can get into the club at 4.8, write down your settings and check out your temps. If your temps are golden~ go higher! :3

For me, my goal was going as high as possible without using Overvoltage on Enable, because I need Sleep mode and that setting makes Sleep not work. 4.8 was that number~ to hit 5.0 I need to enable that feature and that bug is freaking annoying. I hope they find a way to fix it or some kind of work around.


It was probably crashing on one particular FFT. Problem with Sandy is that it BSOD when crash in Prime95. So unless your there, to see which FFT it was, you don't know.

On my Q9650 I only get errors. And can isolate a certain FFT, to shorten the process. If that particular FFT goes good after adjusting things, I can then start a long test again.


----------



## Inverse

So you're saying that I could probably tighten my voltage so that it's a bit lower? Cuz it made no sense that I could hit like 9+ hours at 1.32 and have to go to 1.36 just to pass this 12 hour test. If I could veritably hit a 12 hour run at a lower voltage, that'd be great~ but how would I do that without knowing exactly what the problem is?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


So you're saying that I could probably tighten my voltage so that it's a bit lower? Cuz it made no sense that I could hit like 9+ hours at 1.32 and have to go to 1.36 just to pass this 12 hour test. If I could veritably hit a 12 hour run at a lower voltage, that'd be great~ but how would I do that without knowing exactly what the problem is?


I very much doubt you could lower your voltage, however, you could try. I could do just over and hour or so with 1.43v for my 5.1ghz overclock but had to go all the way to 1.47 to stabalise it for 12hours. Getting it stable for 12hours can be a lot tougher than people expect.

Also this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


On that note background processes can play a big part in stability, say for instance you might blue screen when running prime if your windows updates starts downloading and installing , stupid windows







. I usually dissconect the intenet and antivirus so it doesn't disrupt prime.











Entries have been updated


----------



## THE_WITCHER(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Try 12 hours~ 2 hours was not revealing for me. I was about to do 4.8 at 1.34v easy~ but every time I tried to do 12 hours for the Sandy Stable run, it'd crash around hour 9... sometimes hour 10. Tried it three times~ almost quit. 1.36v was the right number for me. The whole point of this thread is to get rid of ****** in your overclock.

Had I just done 4-5 hours~ I would have called it a day awhile ago, but it wouldn't have been my 'true' number. Maybe true enough for gaming, but I wouldn't depend on a huge render or important task on an overclock if it wasn't bullet proof. :3

BTW your chip is probably very good as it is~ I'm damn sure. Just make sure to try for a real number. Make a goal, like 4.8ghz~ and then try to get into the club by following the instructions on the first post (Munaim is a stickler for the RealTemp time, make sure you load it at the start. It's silly~ since Prime95 says the time already but just do it~ lol)

If you can get into the club at 4.8, write down your settings and check out your temps. If your temps are golden~ go higher! :3

For me, my goal was going as high as possible without using Overvoltage on Enable, because I need Sleep mode and that setting makes Sleep not work. 4.8 was that number~ to hit 5.0 I need to enable that feature and that bug is freaking annoying. I hope they find a way to fix it or some kind of work around.


Thanks! i will , in the past i did only 2 hours with my i7 [email protected] and when i try to encode one bluray with BD Rebuilder it crashed on the middle of the task but playing games was fine

I don't really have time to monitor my desktop when stress testing but i guess i can live it overnight i just hope the noise don't kill me









O and sorry for my bad English


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THE_WITCHER™*


Thanks! i will , in the past i did only 2 hours with my i7 [email protected] and when i try to encode one bluray with BD Rebuilder it crashed on the middle of the task but playing games was fine

I don't really have time to monitor my desktop when stress testing but i guess i can live it overnight i just hope the noise don't kill me









O and sorry for my bad English


Good luck









It will definitely be worth it, spending the first few days getting a rig stable is key obviously after you find everything is working as they supose to lol









Patience is key so hopefully it pays off









*Leathal*

Manged a suicide run yet? lol


----------



## ocococ

ok I think i've given up the science project. I turned off HT to keep temps down for 4.8 and I'd rather have HT on. I enabled PLL but with the Asus sleep bug, I'll have to forgo that as well. And between 4.5 and 4.6, I need to jump the vcore from 1.30 (or lower) up to 1.355. I'm not sure the extra 100-200mhz is worth it (i know...that's a blasphemous statement in this club). I'm going to settle for 4.5Ghz, have Sleep working and keep my temps low.

Thanks for all the help thus far.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocococ*


ok I think i've given up the science project. I turned off HT to keep temps down for 4.8 and I'd rather have HT on. I enabled PLL but with the Asus sleep bug, I'll have to forgo that as well. And between 4.5 and 4.6, I need to jump the vcore from 1.30 (or lower) up to 1.355. I'm not sure the extra 100-200mhz is worth it (i know...that's a blasphemous statement in this club). I'm going to settle for 4.5Ghz, have Sleep working and keep my temps low.

Thanks for all the help thus far.


I would personally keep the temps below 80c if you can with that cooler, until you invest in better cooling than just leave it where it is









Not really a blasphemous statement, this aint the 'squeeze every last thing you can from the chip club' lol it's the 'whatever your content with club' each to their own I say









*EDIT:* So far 53 members









*So come on guys I know a lot of are priming atleast 12hrs to check your overclock*


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*Lethal*

Manged a suicide run yet? lol










Nah I'm a failure.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Nah I'm a failure.


you'll get there eventually lol







Im gonna try with the 57x multi tonight, last time I did it bsod at the loading windows screen, imthinking a bit more voltage should do it but I have to be careful though.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


you'll get there eventually lol







Im gonna try with the 57x multi tonight, last time I did it bsod at the loading windows screen, imthinking a bit more voltage should do it but I have to be careful though.










My problem is it just freezes at the windows logo... I can get into Safe mode tho lol.. It doesn't even show any error in Event Viewer or report any BSOD.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I wish my chip had been a lil' better. Having to use PLL overvoltage at anything over 4.4ghz blows. Anyway, when I get a new video card (RMAed







), I'll make sure to run the 12 hour and post. I think I can get away with 4.6 @ 1.360V but we'll see (medium LLC calibration gives me a fairly steady 1.360V). I seem to have bad luck with ocing potential (cpu + gpu).


----------



## PeL4

Hi, I'm looking for stability with my 2500k but I can't make it more than 5 mins with prime.
I'm using similar voltage to you guys, but I can't pass not even 30 mins... so that makes me think it's something to do with the other voltages.
I'm new to intel, I've always been an amd boy... so I don't know much about ocing i5s/i7s.
Could anyone post your other voltages? So I can have a guide at least...

BTW, I'm going for 5.1ghz. CPU is a 2500k, motherboard is a asus p8p67 deluxe.
I have watercooling, so my temps never reach 60 in any core.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeL4*


Hi, I'm looking for stability with my 2500k but I can't make it more than 5 mins with prime.
I'm using similar voltage to you guys, but I can't pass not even 30 mins... so that makes me think it's something to do with the other voltages.
I'm new to intel, I've always been an amd boy... so I don't know much about ocing i5s/i7s.
Could anyone post your other voltages? So I can have a guide at least...

BTW, I'm going for 5.1ghz. CPU is a 2500k, motherboard is a asus p8p67 deluxe.
I have watercooling, so my temps never reach 60 in any core.


This may help unless you have already seen it.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THE_WITCHERâ„¢*


Why everybody needs more than 1.35vcore to achieve 4.7mhz on the 2600k and i run prime yesterday for 2 hours with 1.32vcore with no problems ?

is there some chips like this or i have to run prime for 24hours lol.



You probably just have a better chip. Your 4.5 voltages are probably lower than most as well. Always depends on the processor you get. Some people get good ones, most people get the average ones.


----------



## PeL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;14075302*
> This may help unless you have already seen it.


Thanks, I read that guide and tried with those values, but it got worse... more unstable, didn't even last a minute with prime.
I changed a few voltages and I'm now running prime for almost an hour at 5ghz... but I need 1.504v on load to keep it stable.
According to the table in the first page, most of you get 5ghz with 1.488v or less. Do I have a bad chip?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeL4*


Thanks, I read that guide and tried with those values, but it got worse... more unstable, didn't even last a minute with prime.
I changed a few voltages and I'm now running prime for almost an hour at 5ghz... but I need 1.504v on load to keep it stable.
According to the table in the first page, most of you get 5ghz with 1.488v or less. Do I have a bad chip?










well to be fair there is only 6 entries that have 5ghz+, but I would say that maybe it's mediocre at best, im sure you can get 4.8ghz or something with way less voltage.

*EDIT:*

*We need more sandybridge users!!!!
Come on guys and gals







*

*EDIT2:*

*CPU-Z 1.58 is out, can someone with a gigabyte z68 mobo do me a favor and find out if the voltage is displayed correctly on the new one.* Thanks

On that note, rules will be amended once I recieve the above info. CPU-Z 1.58 will take into affect from tomorrow.


----------



## skydealseeker

here is mime ( I am using touchbios to monitor the [email protected] 45X)

12 hours primary test result










cpu-z validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1891625


----------



## munaim1

image is showing up as 800x450, someone confirm whether or not the screenie is viewable above ^

Thanks


----------



## skydealseeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14087576*
> image is showing up as 800x450, someone confirm whether or not the screenie is viewable above ^
> 
> Thanks


didn't notice the resolution before. I uploaded it again to another site.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14087576*
> image is showing up as 800x450, someone confirm whether or not the screenie is viewable above ^
> 
> Thanks


He changed it, I can see it now.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;14087673*
> He changed it, I can see it now.










thanks

Where you been bro??









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skydealseeker;14087633*
> didn't notice the resolution before. I uploaded it again to another site.


*EDIT:* Four of your workers are not visible, I thought you was running a 2500k. Sorry but screenie can't be accepted.

Instructions on how to get the screenshot perfect is on the first page, I still don't understand whats so difficult about it.

*On that note could someone with a gigabyte Z68 mobo test to see whether or not the new cpu-z (1.58) shows the correct voltage*


----------



## skydealseeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14087759*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Where you been bro??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Four of your workers are not visible, I thought you was running a 2500k. Sorry but screenie can't be accepted.
> 
> Instructions on how to get the screenshot perfect is on the first page, I still don't understand whats so difficult about it.
> 
> *On that note could someone with a gigabyte Z68 mobo test to see whether or not the new cpu-z (1.58) shows the correct voltage*










too bad. I am not going to torture my cpu more atm.(forget to set the format of p95, just using what it comes default, p95v266. should have used p95v265, no need of reforming.)

cpu-z 1.58 : no, I tried.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skydealseeker;14087884*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad. I am not going to torture my cpu more atm.(forget to set the format of p95, just using what it comes default, p95v266. should have used p95v265, no need of reforming.)
> 
> cpu-z 1.58 : no, I tried.


Thanks for letting me know whether it works or not. +rep

you can go ahead and add this in your sig:



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

I went through your thread and I remember it and also im in a good mood


----------



## nykeiscool

Went out to see transformers and came home to a stable system..

Had it on 4.8 the day before got up to 10HR's and it cut off.. no Blue screen either...


----------



## turrican9

Update. 4.7GHz, 1.432v Vcore, details in image.. *moaning*


----------



## skydealseeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14087930*
> Thanks for letting me know whether it works or not. +rep
> 
> you can go ahead and add this in your sig:
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]
> 
> I went through your thread and I remember it and also im in a good mood


thank you for saving me a trip to torture my cpu.









ps: where did you get my vcore 1.336v?


----------



## DaJinx

Update: 4.7GHz @ 1.376v. Validation is in sig.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nykeiscool*











Went out to see transformers and came home to a stable system..

Had it on 4.8 the day before got up to 10HR's and it cut off.. no Blue screen either...


1024*576 Screenshot is too small and using wrong version of REALTEMP, *PLEASE READ OP *







add as an attachment

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Update. 4.7GHz, 1.432v Vcore, details in image.. *moaning*




















Updated









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaJinx*


Update: 4.7GHz @ 1.376v. Validation is in sig.












Updated









*We need more sandybridge users!!!!
Come on guys and gals







*


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

Mate, I think it would be a good idea to keep both my 4.5 and 4.7GHz results in your table. Reason is that then we can see how different CPU's scale Vcore wise on different speeds.

Also, on my 4.5GHz results you posted the lowest Vcore registered in HWinfo 32 (You probably look in CPU-Z anyway. And that's okay), whereas you posted the average Load Vcore for my 4.7GHz results.

However, most people do not show up HWInfo 32 so I guess you look at the current Vcore in CPU-Z, when the snapshot was taken..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*munaim1*

Mate, I think it would be a good idea to keep both my 4.5 and 4.7GHz results in your table. Reason is that then we can see how different CPU's scale Vcore wise on different speeds.

Also, on my 4.5GHz results you posted the lowest Vcore registered in HWinfo 32 (You probably look in CPU-Z anyway. And that's okay), whereas you posted the average Load Vcore for my 4.7GHz results.

However, most people do not show up HWInfo 32 so I guess you look at the current Vcore in CPU-Z, when the snapshot was taken..


I could do that, however, it would be a lot of work and there will be different entries for the same member. I'm having to update this chart every now and again and I can't go back through this massive thread for all the other entries so as awesome as that would be, unfortunalty no can do.

Im using CPU-z for vcore voltage, however for giga mobo's im looking at easytuner.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I could do that, however, it would be a lot of work and there will be different entries for the same member. I'm having to update this chart every now and again and I can't go back through this massive thread for all the other entries so as awesome as that would be, unfortunalty no can do.

Im using CPU-z for vcore voltage, however for giga mobo's im looking at easytuner.










Could do a sorted list by Member... Then keep the main list single entries?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Could do a sorted list by Member... Then keep the main list single entries?


true but there could be more than 80 entries in total, and 150pages to sift through lol









I guess we can exclusively keep this thread for one entry per member so it doesn't get confusing and also the fact that it's a lot to get through.

Members can provide their best 24/7 run and keep the previous runs and can still show us the changes and stuff it has made, a before and after screenshot can be done but within posts.

But I will think about it


----------



## LethalRise750

Could make another page featuring peoples 2nd entries?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Could make another page featuring peoples 2nd entries?












If I go ahead and do that, I won't be sifting through the whole thread, I'll make it from now on.

What do guys think. First double entry will go to turrican









*EDIT:*

Turrican my friend I see you


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I could do that, however, it would be a lot of work and there will be different entries for the same member. I'm having to update this chart every now and again and I can't go back through this massive thread for all the other entries so as awesome as that would be, unfortunalty no can do.

Im using CPU-z for vcore voltage, however for giga mobo's im looking at easytuner.










I was just thinking very simple - In my case, you just left the 4.5GHz entry where it was, and placed my new entry below my old entry, using same nick and same procedure.

Like this: (If this was your sheet)
_turrican94500.4mhz 1.448v 14hrs **-**-**-** Air 2500k 8GB 1600mhz http://www.overclock.net/14090109-post1489.html
turrican94700.4mhz 1.448v 14hrs 72-77-78-75Air 2500k 8GB 1600mhz http://www.overclock.net/14090109-post1489.html_


----------



## munaim1

I will create another sheet for old entries.







turrican's will be done but it will take into affect from now on.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I will create another sheet for old entries.







turrican's will be done but it will take into affect from now on.

Let me know what you guys think.


Nice man


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Nice man










It's done


----------



## Inverse

Now I want it in order of top OC and then alphabetical order and batch numbers added~ with a tab showing if it's offset or manual voltage. X3 lol


----------



## LethalRise750

I decided to give http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/coliul.html a go lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Now I want it in order of top OC and then alphabetical order and batch numbers added~ with a tab showing if it's offset or manual voltage. X3 lol


Order of overclock is already available, alphabetical is not needed, you can use the ctrl+f to find your name in any of the sheets. Batch number is irrelevant and offset and manual is really subjective and doesn't do much difference to the overclock so therefore I don't see a need for it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


I decided to give http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/coliul.html a go lol


Nice, what are you using now?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Nice, what are you using now?


IC Diamond right now.. Guess we'll find out how much better metal is compared to diamond


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


IC Diamond right now.. Guess we'll find out how much better metal is compared to diamond










this should be interesting, I went from Diamond to Shin Etsu X23 and I really can't tell the difference, stupid summer


----------



## Inverse

I also want everyone's blood type added to the list. :3

...personal reasons.

Let me know how that T-1000 blood works for your processor~ talk about thick. XD


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I also want everyone's blood type added to the list. :3

...personal reasons.

Let me know how that T-1000 blood works for your processor~ talk about thick. XD



Can I request everyone's social security number too just for security purposes to verify who you are? *There's also a fee to join the club now, but its only applicable if your username is Inverse.*


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I also want everyone's blood type added to the list. :3

...personal reasons.

Let me know how that T-1000 blood works for your processor~ talk about thick. XD



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Can I request everyone's social security number too just for security purposes to verify who you are? *There's also a fee to join the club now, but its only applicable if your username is Inverse.*


Both DONE


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Both DONE



























I went ahead and added both the User's Blood Type and User's Social Security Number to the spreadsheet for you.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


I went ahead and added both the User's Blood Type and User's Social Security Number to the spreadsheet for you.


I lol'd

That would definitely get this thread less entries.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I lol'd

That would definitely get this thread less entries.


LOL Yea







I also took the liberty to update your screenshot example.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LethalRise750*


Can I request everyone's social security number too just for security purposes to verify who you are? *There's also a fee to join the club now, but its only applicable if your username is Inverse.*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Both DONE


----------



## munaim1

lol no hard feeling's inverse, just messing around.









Guys that's enough trolling in your own club!!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


lol no hard feeling's inverse, just messing around.









Guys that's enough trolling in your own club!!










Hahah k sorry







I blame *Inverse*... He/she started it lol


----------



## Inverse

Haha~ I know.







Just playing. lol~ was just poking fun at you two making changes to the tables so you might as well add a bunch of other stuff to it. XD


----------



## munaim1

LOL

Now on a more serious not guys, I havn't seen a chart like that anywhere on the net, so im quite proud of that lol but I was thinking am I missing anything that should be on it?

I don't really want to make it confusing or anything, keeping it nice and plain but importantly simple enough to navigate but maybe add a couple essential things. Sorry guys im a perfectionist.

It just seems that not a lot of people are prepared to torture test the cpu's like this, however, have the cheek to turn around and say 'blah im prime stable for Xhours' grrrr!!!

Anyways hope you guys have some ideas.

*Only one I can think of right now is to maybe add LinX/IBT, obviously on a seperate sheet though.*

Lets hear your ideas and make this table/thread epic







and please im being serious so no trolling!! lol

PM or something or just post here.


----------



## rdasch3

I should be sumitting my entry soon enough. Plan to do my 12 hours tonight while I am asleep. In the process of overclocking I decided to give linx a try and from my searching it seems like 20 passes on max memory is sufficient. I am about 15 through the 20 at 15.2GB of ram all going well on that. Intel burn test went for about 13 and then errored. As of right now I am prime blend stable and linx stable at 4.5 and they both seem to be a more time consuming and realistic test. Intel burn test is off of my list of programs now. I am reading everywhere that it is more for quick checks rather than long testing anyway. I do like this Linx program though. I have also been running it at 4.5 in between until I can get some screenies up for you, and no crashes on anything so far, and I do a lot of gaming. I am very happy with a mild overclock on this build. Who can complain about 4.5?


----------



## kzinti1

I hope this is what you want. If not, it's still running. At least until confirmation.


----------



## munaim1

^ it's fine but download the latest cpu-z, either use 1.57.1 or 1.58


----------



## kzinti1

Damn. I updated it on the wrong computer. Oh well.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1;14096043*
> Damn. I updated it on the wrong computer. Oh well.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14096279*


Don't tell me I'm the only one running more than one computer at a time. I was tired and hit the wrong kvm switch, erased and then replaced CPUID/CPU-Z on the wrong one. I even stopped Prime95 on this computer after about 7 hours when I realized I was using an older version, erased the program and installed an updated copy. That's what I get for continually switching between computers while checking the progress of different programs. I don't trust temp. alarms.
I just ordered a new 8 port switch since I'll be adding a new computer in a week or 2 and another when LGA 2011 comes out next spring.
I was under the impression that this was an enthusiasts site?
P.S.,
Do you want me to make another 12 hour run with this new CPU-Z installed? I better go ahead and start it now since I'll be busy with the new vid card in my sig that's supposed to arrive Tuesday.


----------



## Inverse

It's an enthusiast site~ but it's not like he'd know you had a KVM switch. Those aren't exactly default pieces of equipment. XD


----------



## valru

2500k - 4.4GHz @ 2.40v - 12hours Prime Blend


----------



## loftystew

Here a screenshot of my 12 hr blend stable. 2500K - 4.9GHz at 1.368V. I'm using Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 BTW.


----------



## kzinti1

Is this run now correct?


----------



## munaim1

*Valru*
You should have started realtemp when prime started, it should read the amount of hours that prime has been running. Check everyones realtemp times, sorry bud.

*loftystew*

Nice overclock, added









*kzinti1*

That's perfect, added









*Copy and paste this in sig and wear it proudly*

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Thanks guys for your contribution.


----------



## Rops84

ok so this thread helped me stabilize my 4.5 Ghz OC @ +.01 offset.
thank you guys!!!
















proff is in the attachment..

1 more thing

I have Asrock p67 extreme4 board.
There is few problems and i was wondering if someone of u could help me.
i OC to 4.5 Ghz @1.36 offset +0.01(LLC lvl 3) and i disable c3 and c6 states.
So the problem is that under load its fine(prime95 12+hrs) but under light load i get BSOD(usualy that i need to increase my Vcore). i dont know what to do...i increase Vcore but the problem remains if i use offset...Help anyone?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;14111691*
> ok so this thread helped me stabilize my 4.5 Ghz OC @ +.01 offset.
> thank you guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proff is in the attachment..
> 
> 1 more thing
> 
> I have Asrock p67 extreme4 board.
> There is few problems and i was wondering if someone of u could help me.
> i OC to 4.5 Ghz @1.36 offset +0.01(LLC lvl 3) and i disable c3 and c6 states.
> So the problem is that under load its fine(prime95 12+hrs) but under light load i get BSOD(usualy that i need to increase my Vcore). i dont know what to do...i increase Vcore but the problem remains if i use offset...Help anyone?


Nice overclock bud, sounds like you have the idle bug, the only other option is to use manual voltage.

Added









*EDIT:* Could you please enter your system rig HERE

I also put down as air until you post what cooling you are using.

*EDIT2:*

*By the way guys and gals, please visit this thread when you have a chance, you never know you might win some prizes







http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1045865-sandy-bridge-battle-gflops-2-prizes.html*


----------



## turrican9

*Rops84*

Why did you write 8 hours stable in notepad, while Realtemp shows 12 hours +?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14094803*
> 
> I havn't seen a chart like that anywhere on the net, so im quite proud of that lol but I was thinking am I missing anything that should be on it?
> 
> I don't really want to make it confusing or anything, keeping it nice and plain but importantly simple enough to navigate but maybe add a couple essential things. Sorry guys im a perfectionist.
> 
> It just seems that not a lot of people are prepared to torture test the cpu's like this, however, have the cheek to turn around and say 'blah im prime stable for Xhours' grrrr!!!
> 
> Anyways hope you guys have some ideas.
> 
> *Only one I can think of right now is to maybe add LinX/IBT, obviously on a seperate sheet though. Sorted by GFLOPS might be a good one.*
> 
> Lets hear your ideas and make this table/thread epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and please im being serious so no trolling!! lol
> 
> PM or something or just post here.


Still waiting to hear some ideas.


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

The most important here is to show what different 2500K/2600K's need Vcore wise on a certain speed. Also how they scale Speed/Vcore wise.

I think you have the key factors here. No need to stress. You've already included that people can update their results, while keeping the old results. So we can see how the same CPU scale with frequency/Vcore.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14112758*
> *munaim1*
> 
> The most important here is to show what different 2500K/2600K's need Vcore wise on a certain speed. Also how they scale Speed/Vcore wise.
> 
> I think you have the key factors here. No need to stress. You've already included that people can update their results, while keeping the old results. So we can see how the same CPU scale with frequency/Vcore.


true true, but i don't know maybe there could be something else.

Anyways bud i'v been hearing a lot about people using offset voltage, from day one I used manual and have had not any problems but I wanted to give the offset voltage a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13464107*
> 
> Me and others have seen that when using Offset instead of manually typing in the Vcore, you get a more stable Vcore - Vcore will fluctuate less VS manual Vcore. This again can contribute to a somewhat lower Vcore needed for a certain clock frequency VS manual Vcore setting.


This is very interesting, im going to give this a go later on tonight, I'll let you know how I get on. Don't mind me asking but what method of testing did you use to come up with that conclusion?


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14112633*
> *Rops84*
> 
> Why did you write 8 hours stable in notepad, while Realtemp shows 12 hours +?


it was quite late so i forgot to change that from my previous screenshot at 8 hrs stable... human failing to be stabel 24/7 hehe


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14112819*
> true true, but i don't know maybe there could be something else.
> 
> Anyways bud i'v been hearing a lot about people using offset voltage, from day one I used manual and have had not any problems but I wanted to give the offset voltage a try.
> 
> This is very interesting, im going to give this a go later on tonight, I'll let you know how I get on. Don't mind me asking but what method of testing did you use to come up with that conclusion?


I tested using Prime 95 Blend as usual. I also use HWInfo32 to monitor things. It will show lowest to highest Vcore.

At all times I'm using LLC at Ultra High. What I've found was that Offset gave me a more stable Vcore with lesser jumps up and down. When using Manual, I had to keep the 'base' Vcore higher VS Offset, because it spiked more up and down. So it would actually require a higher Vcore to remedy those lower spikes.

When I flashed to 1704 bios I had to disable the C3/C6 reporting, when using Offset. Or else I got Idle BSOD. Keep this in mind. It will still downclock/downvolt, but Idle Vcore will be a tad higher I believe.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14112910*
> I tested using Prime 95 Blend as usual. I also use HWInfo32 to monitor things. It will show lowest to highest Vcore.
> 
> At all times I'm using LLC at Ultra High. What I've found was that Offset gave me a more stable Vcore with lesser jumps up and down. When using Manual, I had to keep the 'base' Vcore higher VS Offset, because it spiked more up and down. So it would actually require a higher Vcore to remedy those lower spikes.
> 
> When I flashed to 1704 bios I had to disable the C3/C6 reporting, when using Offset. Or else I got Idle BSOD. Keep this in mind. It will still downclock/downvolt, but Idle Vcore will be a tad higher I believe.


Gotcha, thanks bud I will definitely try it out.









Anyways currently we have *58 members* and I would like to see that growing, so come on guys those sandy's won't get stable by themselves and a 12hour blend is perfect lol


----------



## BCon

Well after i did a fresh install of windows i don't have any screenshots of my LAN Computer yet, i will set up Prime95, CPU-Z, RealTemp etc tonight and do another 12hours Blend test.

If my 4.8GHz @ 1.34VCore is welcome


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCon;14113284*
> Well after i did a fresh install of windows i don't have any screenshots of my LAN Computer yet, i will set up Prime95, CPU-Z, RealTemp etc tonight and do another 12hours Blend test.
> 
> If my 4.8GHz @ 1.34VCore is welcome


Definitely is welcome, on that note all sandybridge users are welcome










Look forward to your screenie, good luck


----------



## BCon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14113314*
> Definitely is welcome, on that note all sandybridge users are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to your screenie, good luck


Great, think i have some Pics ready tomorrow unless something bad happends to my CPU









Ill try to tweak it abit, maybe youll see something further than 5.1GHz


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCon;14113502*
> Great, think i have some Pics ready tomorrow unless something bad happends to my CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill try to tweak it abit, maybe youll see something further than 5.1GHz


Great excellent







5.1ghz+ is a bold move







but look forward to seeing it, if you need help getting there let us know, we would be more than happy to help


----------



## Rops84

i'v been snooping around the overclock.net and it seems to me that no matter what board u use OC is more stable if u keep VCCIO(AKA VTT) and CPU PLL low...especialy VTT...

i tried lowering both those voltages and i got Vcore reduced from 1.44V to 1.41V @ 4.7 Ghz. that is fixed voltage.
@ 1.44 Vcore my temps where around 76~79 C as i use air cooling(room temp is ~30 C) but with a drop to 1.41V i think i can get a stable OC 24/7 with 69-75 C. maybe i can tweak this even lower but for now ill run prime95 for at least 12 h. i already did IBT and it passed 10 runs.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;14114147*
> i'v been snooping around the overclock.net and it seems to me that no matter what board u use OC is more stable if u keep VCCIO(AKA VTT) and CPU PLL low...especialy VTT...
> 
> i tried lowering both those voltages and i got Vcore reduced from 1.44V to 1.41V @ 4.7 Ghz. that is fixed voltage.
> @ 1.44 Vcore my temps where around 76~79 C as i use air cooling(room temp is ~30 C) but with a drop to 1.41V i think i can get a stable OC 24/7 with 69-75 C. maybe i can tweak this even lower but for now ill run prime95 for at least 12 h. i already did IBT and it passed 10 runs.


Looks pretty good, I will try that sometime, Thanks for the info bud









Good luck on the 12hour blend


----------



## Hambone07si

Ok Munaim, I started my 12hr run. Should be able to upload screenshots in the morning. Running the 5ghz 1.375vBios/1.392vLoad you wanted to see first. I'll be running my 5.2ghz 1.475vBios/1.5vLoad for 24/7 tho since temps are mid 60's at load. I could go higher but not putting more than 1.5v @ load. Too nice of chip to damage.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14116435*
> Ok Munaim, I started my 12hr run. Should be able to upload screenshots in the morning. Running the 5ghz 1.375vBios/1.392vLoad you wanted to see first. I'll be running my 5.2ghz 1.475vBios/1.5vLoad for 24/7 tho since temps are mid 60's at load. I could go higher but not putting more than 1.5v @ load. Too nice of chip to damage.


Cool can't wait to see your overclock







Just a note you can have two sceen sheets if you want, one for 5ghz and the other for 5.2ghz if you want. I have created another sheet for past submissions, it can help the to see the vcore differences between clocks. Good Luck and please follow all the rules pointed out in the first page


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14112677*
> Still waiting to hear some ideas.


50 passes of LinX AVX using 75% of total RAM should about do it. I've failed between 25-49 before, but if I hit 50 I've never had a problem. In all my tests, passing 50x LinX AVX 75% ram, should also pass 12H prime blend.


----------



## neoroy

Report to Muna1m :
I have done LinX at 4.7ghz for 20loop 3072mb (max level) and it needs vcore up 2 notch to 1.35volt, when doing prime blend test 12hours it only needed 1.34volt (already in Muna1m chart







... I guess this is normal, right? LinX & IBT require bit more vcore than prime.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Note : Thx to my friend last week he told me that I use too much vdimm at 1.65v so I was doing test again with memtest and he was right, with 1.529volt vdimm mysystem can stable.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BCon

Neoroy, its different from PC to PC what will cause BSOD, most heat, etc, as for example - i did at my 5289,4MHz yesterday 20 IBT runs and passed them all. So i thought i had my stable OC, now before i went to bed i ran an Prime95 for 12 hours, this morning only 10hours was spend, i went to the store and when i came back BSOD









5289,4MHz @ 1.485VCore, 1.1QPI/VTT Volt, LLC level 7 BLCK 99.8. So today i will aim for another try using 5.1GHz @ 1.44VCore which was my old 24/7 OC.


----------



## Hambone07si

I tried to lower my Vcore a little and crashed after 3hrs last night. I put it back to what I was running and started again. I checked it this morning and it was at 9hrs and still running with load temps 50-58-58-50c. I took a risk and came to work with it still running .. Hope everything goes well .. I won't be home for 8hrs so, if it's still going good when I get home you will see a 16hr+ run. I have never let my system run while not being home with the beer chiller. Guess this is a test of trust and stability for my system.


----------



## andressergio

Guys why u use linx ? are you aware that prime is the way to go for SB stability i can pass linx easy but need more vcore to pass prime and some tweaks if using 2x4GB modules


----------



## Farih

Linx is is nice for max temp testing, also you test stability on AVX instructions... maybe oneday some software is going to use it.... yah never know









i do run prime95 to for stability testing though


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio;14123524*
> Guys why u use linx ? are you aware that prime is the way to go for SB stability i can pass linx easy but need more vcore to pass prime and some tweaks if using 2x4GB modules


20 loops of LinX AVX isn't enough for stability testing. Over 6 CPU's, 8 kits of RAM (2 of them 2x4GB kits) and 3 motherboards... If I passed 50 loops of LinX AVX with 75% ram, I've also passed 12H prime blend without issues.

And why? ~1 hour versus 12 hours to find the same stability, that's why.

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against Prime95 and actually still us it. After I do LinX testing, I usually top it off with an overnight run of Prime95 blend for 12-18 hours while I sleep and am at work the next day.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;14123590*
> 20 loops of LinX AVX isn't enough for stability testing. Over 6 CPU's, 8 kits of RAM (2 of them 2x4GB kits) and 3 motherboards... If I passed 50 loops of LinX AVX with 75% ram, I've also passed 12H prime blend without issues.
> 
> And why? ~1 hour versus 12 hours to find the same stability, that's why.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against Prime95 and actually still us it. After I do LinX testing, I usually top it off with an overnight run of Prime95 blend for 12-18 hours while I sleep and am at work the next day.


no i dont get wrong i know linx is a way to go for start testing an OC but i've passed 20 loops of linx and failed prime on minutes...but if i pass prime some hours would pass linx perfect


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio;14123930*
> no i dont get wrong i know linx is a way to go for start testing an OC but i've passed 20 loops of linx and failed prime on minutes...but if i pass prime some hours would pass linx perfect


20 loops isn't enough for LinX. Just like 1H isn't enough for Prime95 blend.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;14124067*
> 20 loops isn't enough for LinX. Just like 1H isn't enough for Prime95 blend.


depends i failed prime after 8 hours lol


----------



## andressergio

some action on water

my 24/7



some bench



cheers all
Sergio


----------



## Hambone07si

I'm in!! Here's 14hr40min STABLE! Sorry for using the snipping tool and being a little blurry. Won't let it happen again

Hambone07si
5ghz 1.375v bios and 1.392v load Prime95 Blend 14hr 40min:wheee:
Max temps 50c-58c-58c-50c


----------



## munaim1

*Andressergio*

Very nice bud now go for the 12hour blend ;D

your using the wrong version of superpi, try this one HERE

Try beating my time lol







*Compudaze* your next!!!

















*EDIT:* *Hambone07si* Forget the snipping tool add the pic as an attahcment. Nice overclock though bro


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14125083*
> I'm in!! Here's 14hr40min STABLE! Sorry for using the snipping tool and being a little blurry. Won't let it happen again
> 
> Hambone07si
> 5ghz 1.375v bios and 1.392v load 14hr 40min Prime95 Blend 14hr 40min:wheee:
> Max temps 50c-58c-58c-50c


very nice man

MIVE does on low volts than giga UD7


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14125125*
> *Andressergio*
> 
> Very nice bud now go for the 12hour blend ;D
> 
> your using the wrong version of superpi, try this one HERE
> 
> Try beating my time lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Compudaze* your next!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* *Hambone07si* Forget the snipping tool add the pic as an attahcment. Nice overclock though bro


no intended to competition but i can as that was on my 2x4GB C9 kit i have 2x2 of 2133 C7







and you are also on XP32 easier









very nice bud keep it up

cheers form South America
Sergio


----------



## Hambone07si

Looks like I have the lowest temps of any 5ghz overclock. Thank you BEER CHILLER:cheers: Water @ 55f gets me 50-58-58-50 over 14hrs of Blend

Hey MR KROGOTH, you still think my chiller can't keep up and isn't a good idea:kookoo:


----------



## turrican9

I've upped VCCIO from 1.05 to 1.10 volts now, in hopes I can lower Vcore a bit. So far so good. I have a feeling that since I use 8GB RAM at 1600 and Command Rate 1t, that this will help. Earlier indications has showed that my CPU ran Prime95 Blend longer at lower Vcore when RAM was at 1333 and Command Rate 2t.

Trying 4.5GHz at - 0.01 Offset instead of the usual + 0.02v Offset.

Update: Wow! Increasing VCCIO helps alot! I tried 4.6GHz with + 0.01 Offset (About 1.36v under load. Same I needed at 4.5GHz before, and even less) and VCCIO at 1.1v. It crashes almost the second I had started the Blend test. Then I upped VCCIO to 1.15v, and now Blend has been going for several minutes! Maybe my CPU isn't that bad after all! When VCCIO was at default 1.050v even 1.4v Vcore was not enough to keep it 12 hours + stable at 4.6GHz !


----------



## sporez

Here's my entry. using a CM Hyper 212+. Initially I was wanting a 4.5ghz OC but that required over 1.37 vcore so I decided to step down to 4.4ghz which is 12 hours stable at 1.352 vcore.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14134541*
> Looks like I have the lowest temps of any 5ghz overclock. Thank you BEER CHILLER:cheers: Water @ 55f gets me 50-58-58-50 over 14hrs of Blend
> 
> Hey MR KROGOTH, you still think my chiller can't keep up and isn't a good idea:kookoo:


beer chiller lmao !


----------



## munaim1

Sorry guys for the delay im usually quick at this lol









I'll get those screenshots up and updated very soon









*Hambone*
That is some awesome temps, chilled water is fantastic, im looking to try some dry ice in future. This chilled water sounds very good and performs very well, care to show us some pics of your setup









*Turrican*
VCCIO helps quite a lot bro, but try and keep it below 1.2v for 24/7 usuage. Hope to see some good results









*Sporez*
Nice overclock buddy, but those ram timings look a bit off, can't you tighten them?


----------



## Hambone07si

When chilling water, you just have to watch the delta between your room temp and chilled water. I have to run air conditioning to have it at 55f or I will get condensation. My chiller will go down to -30f if condensation wasn't a problem.

One ? I hope someone can help on. On the M4E, I don't have VCCIO. I have VCCSA/IO. Is that the same? On my old P67 Deluxe I had both and I know you didn't want to raise the System Agent. Under the description VCCSA/IO says "System Agent, memory controller, DMI, Dram" or something along those lines.

Here's a couple pics. You can see the chiller hooked up to my 800d when I had that. I moved to a custom tech bench I made tho now.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14137159*
> When chilling water, you just have to watch the delta between your room temp and chilled water. I have to run air conditioning to have it at 55f or I will get condensation. My chiller will go down to -30f if condensation wasn't a problem.
> 
> One ? I hope someone can help on. On the M4E, I don't have VCCIO. I have VCCSA/IO. Is that the same? On my old P67 Deluxe I had both and I know you didn't want to raise the System Agent. Under the description VCCSA/IO says "System Agent, memory controller, DMI, Dram" or something along those lines.
> 
> Here's a couple pics. You can see the chiller hooked up to my 800d when I had that. I move to a custom tech bench I made tho now.


VCCIO is VTT/QPI on Gigabyte boards.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;14137313*
> VCCIO is VTT/QPI on Gigabyte boards.


In my system it responded well up to 1.15v. 1.20v made no difference. Using 1.15v VCCIO are in no doubt helping me lowerig Vcore VS default 1.05v for VCCIO.


----------



## sporez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14136923*
> *Sporez*
> Nice overclock buddy, but those ram timings look a bit off, can't you tighten them?


Ok I'm extremely new to all of this.

I enabled XMP in the bios and this is what CPU-Z reports now:










Is that better?

This is the RAM I have for reference.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporez;14137402*
> Ok I'm extremely new to all of this.
> 
> I enabled XMP in the bios and this is what CPU-Z reports now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that better?
> 
> This is the RAM I have for reference.


Your ram should be running at 8-8-8-24,XMP not allways the best,have you tried adjusting the timings manualy,??.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;14137313*
> VCCIO is VTT/QPI on Gigabyte boards.


Yeah, I had a P67UD4, P67GD65, P8P67 Deluxe, and now M4E-Z. All of those boards had VCCIO know as QPI/VTT. The M4E does not. VCCSA/IO. I did change that up from 1.050 to 1.150 and I was able to go from 1600mhz to 1866mhz. I just want to know that's the qpi/vtt. As I try to go higher on overclocks I get a 124 bsod and I need some more qpi. Bet I could get even lower Vcore too if I was sure on this.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14137653*
> Yeah, I had a P67UD4, P67GD65, P8P67 Deluxe, and now M4E-Z. All of those boards had VCCIO know as QPI/VTT. The M4E does not. VCCSA/IO. I did change that up from 1.050 to 1.150 and I was able to go from 1600mhz to 1866mhz. I just want to know that's the qpi/vtt. As I try to go higher on overclocks I get a 124 bsod and I need some more qpi. Bet I could get even lower Vcore too if I was sure on this.


I think VCCSA is chipset voltage,ie system agent,VCCIO is IMC voltage,??


----------



## sporez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;14137525*
> Your ram should be running at 8-8-8-24,XMP not allways the best,have you tried adjusting the timings manualy,??.


Finally figured out how to set it manually.

How's this look?


----------



## moorhen2

Looks good to me,what is your BCLK at,??


----------



## sporez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;14137751*
> Looks good to me,what is your BCLK at,??


Not 100% sure. Could it be found here?


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14125125*
> *Andressergio*
> 
> Very nice bud now go for the 12hour blend ;D
> 
> your using the wrong version of superpi, try this one HERE
> 
> Try beating my time lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Compudaze* your next!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* *Hambone07si* Forget the snipping tool add the pic as an attahcment. Nice overclock though bro


ok try beating my time on w7 x64 full install

first one of my 2500k. . .


http://imgur.com/ytOUa


a little 32m. . .


http://imgur.com/UAA8B


and my 2600k with 8GBs. . .


http://imgur.com/SRQQU


----------



## compudaze

This isn't the SuperPi thread. Why not post those over there instead?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;14137717*
> I think VCCSA is chipset voltage,ie system agent,VCCIO is IMC voltage,??


Like I said I don't have VCCIO.. Only VCCSA/IO. I'm wondering if they took the system agent option out on this board cuz I remember system agent voltage was .925v or so. The VCCSA/IO on my board was 1.050v default and that seems to high to be system agent like your use to.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;14138342*
> This isn't the SuperPi thread. Why not post those over there instead?


did you not see my 33hr prime right underneath both superpi submissions

here is this better. . .

2500k


http://imgur.com/VGJfc


2600k


http://imgur.com/0CAiV


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14138433*
> Like I said I don't have VCCIO.. Only VCCSA/IO. I'm wondering if they took the system agent option out on this board cuz I remember system agent voltage was .925v or so. The VCCSA/IO on my board was 1.050v default and that seems to high to be system agent like your use to.


thats your VTT voltage(that 1.050 V). u shouldn't adjust it. it s not necessary for overclocking SB CPU-s.
adjust only Vcore, and for higher clocks u could adjust CPU PLL some...
but other than that no need to touch anyting.

So set:
Vcore as much needed
DRAM Voltage as u RAM needs
VTT voltage 1.05V
PCH voltage 1.01V
CPUPLL(VCCIO) 1.71V
VCSSA 0.925V

or read these articles that u can find in the first post in this thread... :

P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners

The ULTIMATE Sandy Bridge OC Guide


----------



## munaim1

Spreadsheet updated to those that followed the rules. Thanks for contributing guys









Byt the way 636cc of fury that is an awesome superpi run, your ram beats mine! Anyways as Compudaze pointed please visit the superpi thread for that and join the OCN team and submit to HWbot. Also your submission was not accepted, sorry bud









Sigs to copy and paste



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Thanks again for contributing to this thread, now lets see some runs from all the other guys that havn't!!


----------



## Hambone07si

You had to get me on that 4.999ghz







I'll get you that 5.2ghz here soon and make sure it's not 5.199ghz


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Spreadsheet updated to those that followed the rules. Thanks for contributing guys









Byt the way 636cc of fury that is an awesome superpi run, your ram beats mine! Anyways as Compudaze pointed please visit the superpi thread for that and join the OCN team and submit to HWbot. Also your submission was not accepted, sorry bud









Sigs to copy and paste

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]
Thanks again for contributing to this thread, now lets see some runs from all the other guys that havn't!!










sorry bud XS is my home


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


You had to get me on that 4.999ghz







I'll get you that 5.2ghz here soon and make sure it's not 5.199ghz










Sorry bud but the screenie never lies lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*


sorry bud XS is my home










Thats such a shame. Im going try and stabilize 5.7ghz enough to run a super pi. Hopefully It's works out


----------



## BCon

Finally i managed to get my 24/7 OC, however i'm not goin to use these frequencies as i don't want to use more than 1.4VCore - however 1.44VCore @ 5.088GHz. Screenie will come soon







19hours Prime95


----------



## BCon

Decided not to OC ram yet, 1600MHz CL-8-8-8-24 just in case you wanna know.

BIOS Settings:

Version-F5

C3/C6-Disabled
C1E-Disabled
EIST-Disabled
Turbo-Disabled
PLL Overvoltage-Enabled
CPU Thermal Monitor-Disabled
X.M.P-Enabled(Setted the Timings to 8-8-8-24) Burned down my other RAM so i'm using Corsair Vengeance atm. 8GB

Multiplier 51
VCore 1.450(CPU-Z Shows 1.44)
VCCIO(QPI/VTT) 1.100

Well thats about it









I pushed it even further, but using more than 1.46VCore my bad Antec Liquid Cooling System can't keep temps below 80degrees. And i'm just fine with this OC, as this is only my LAN computer.

If the picture size is too small, tell me and i will add an attachment. So am i counted in ?


----------



## fLareSTAR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCon;14146014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided not to OC ram yet, 1600MHz CL-8-8-8-24 just in case you wanna know.
> 
> BIOS Settings:
> 
> Version-F5
> 
> C3/C6-Disabled
> C1E-Disabled
> EIST-Disabled
> Turbo-Disabled
> PLL Overvoltage-Enabled
> CPU Thermal Monitor-Disabled
> X.M.P-Enabled(Setted the Timings to 8-8-8-24) Burned down my other RAM so i'm using Corsair Vengeance atm. 8GB
> 
> Multiplier 51
> VCore 1.450(CPU-Z Shows 1.44)
> VCCIO(QPI/VTT) 1.100
> 
> Well thats about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pushed it even further, but using more than 1.46VCore my bad Antec Liquid Cooling System can't keep temps below 80degrees. And i'm just fine with this OC, as this is only my LAN computer.
> 
> If the picture size is too small, tell me and i will add an attachment. So am i counted in ?


Nice OC - I'm using the same cooler as you, however mine gets abit hotter if i try to push it to 5.1GHz i reach over 80degrees and thats after only 10 min







However at 4.988GHz it stays somewhat stable and is less than 70degrees. But i guess its because its hard to push the CPU much further ?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BCon;14122522*
> Neoroy, its different from PC to PC what will cause BSOD, most heat, etc, as for example - i did at my 5289,4MHz yesterday 20 IBT runs and passed them all. So i thought i had my stable OC, now before i went to bed i ran an Prime95 for 12 hours, this morning only 10hours was spend, i went to the store and when i came back BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5289,4MHz @ 1.485VCore, 1.1QPI/VTT Volt, LLC level 7 BLCK 99.8. So today i will aim for another try using 5.1GHz @ 1.44VCore which was my old 24/7 OC.


Right, Bcon... I guess its different from PC to PC. I remember long time ago I was using Q9400 and passed IBT but failed in prime


----------



## munaim1

*Bcon* nice overclock bud, you should update your system spec in your sig, need to know if your using p67 or z68 mobo. Screenshot is okay, still viewable. Added









Sig to copy and paste



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Thanks again for contributing to this thread, now lets see some runs from all the other guys that havn't!!









*Members so far = 61*


----------



## BCon

Munaim1, thank you sir







i'm not 100% familiar with this site, is it possible to have 2 rigs in profile at once ? as the build in my sig atm is my main-build and the other is actually only for LAN









*Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD5-B3*


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BCon*


Munaim1, thank you sir







i'm not 100% familiar with this site, is it possible to have 2 rigs in profile at once ? as the build in my sig atm is my main-build and the other is actually only for LAN









*Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD5-B3*


It can be done, use less spacing and it's possible.


----------



## BCon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


It can be done, use less spacing and it's possible.


Allright, ill see what i can do - Will do it later


----------



## Mystic5hadow

Please add me to the club!


----------



## Hambone07si

I was so close to giving you a 5.3ghz 12hr prime. 1.500v crashed at 10hrs


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mystic5hadow;14155828*
> Please add me to the club!


Added









Copy and past this into your sig and wear it proudly











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14158173*
> I was so close to giving you a 5.3ghz 12hr prime. 1.500v crashed at 10hrs


Unlucky bro, try bumping the voltage one notch, it should do it







Cant wait to see the screenshot especially the max temps lol.


----------



## Hambone07si

It will do it with 1.5125v I bet. Max temps were 64-74-74-67


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14158214*
> It will do it with 1.5125v I bet. Max temps were *64-74-74-67*










I Hate you









*EDIT:*

*Making important changes to the spreadsheet, cooling description will be noted.*


----------



## Hambone07si

here's a quick shot of prime at load just to show you temps but over the 10hrs the hottest core hit 74c

EDIT: LOL







gotta love chilled water


----------



## UCLAKoolman

quick question for anyone who may be able to answer:

I've been trying to find a stable 4.3 Ghz overclock profile for my 2500K. I've been gradually increasing the voltage to one that doesn't give me a blue screen.

Last night I set the voltage to 1.305 and started a Prime95 blend run to go overnight. When I checked the PC in the morning Prime 95, CPUZ, and RealTemp were all closed. It appears as if the computer had restarted. Would this happen because of a blue screen? If so I assume I should continue to gently increase the voltage?

Edit: it appears that yes a blue screen can lead to a restart. I will disable the restart so I'll know for sure.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UCLAKoolman;14158331*
> quick question for anyone who may be able to answer:
> 
> I've been trying to find a stable 4.3 Ghz overclock profile for my 2500K. I've been gradually increasing the voltage to one that doesn't give me a blue screen.
> 
> Last night I set the voltage to 1.305 and started a Prime95 blend run to go overnight. When I checked the PC in the morning Prime 95, CPUZ, and RealTemp were all closed. It appears as if the computer had restarted. Would this happen because of a blue screen? If so I assume I should continue to gently increase the voltage?


yes that could happen. That's what I woke up to this morning on my 5.3ghz run. My pc bsod'd and restarted also.


----------



## munaim1

*Update:*

Spreadsheet now contains cooling info and a new sheet has been created for that aswell. Please take a look at it and tell me what you think









*All club members double check that your cooling info is correct from when you took your screenshot







*


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

Very, very nice work bud


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14158821*
> *munaim1*
> 
> Very, very nice work bud


thanks bro, now we can see whichcoolers are popular and which are performing better than others







NH-D14 seems to be the most popular here, now all we need is more members.

*Current members - 62* Not enough


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14158870*
> thanks bro, now we can see whichcoolers are popular and which are performing better than others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NH-D14 seems to be the most popular here, now all we need is more members.
> 
> *Current members - 62* Not enough


Try and look at both my 4.5GHz and 4.7GHz results. Look at the speed and Vcore. Then compare my temps to the people using NH-D14. They do not have any better temps than me...

However, I'm sure as we're getting over 1.45v Vcore, they will beat me.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14158901*
> Try and look at both my 4.5GHz and 4.7GHz results. Look at the speed and Vcore. Then compare my temps to the people using NH-D14. They do not have any better temps than me...
> 
> However, I'm sure as we're getting over 1.45v Vcore, they will beat me.


must be ambient temps.










*EDIT:* Be right back, trying to get 57x multi stable enough for a validation lol


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14158936*
> must be ambient temps.


Could be... My ambient temps is from about 20c to 25c...

btw: I'm messing around at 5GHz and about 1.52v Vcore now. Using System Stability Tester Version 1.2.0 and AIDA64 Extreme 180 Stability testing. So far so good. Goal is to see if I can make it stable for gaming and regular use. Most games are not loading the Sandy at all. I looked in AiSuite II CPU monitor when gaming in Oblivion... There was almost no load, and the CPU kept clocking down to 1600MHz and up to 5GHz, back and forth.

Will probably try BC2 single player..

P95 and IBT is a no go due to temps.

Update: At my usual 4.5GHz 24/7 settings, the clock frequency stayed at 4.5GHz when in-game Oblivion (Appart from when looking in inventory menu).


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14158964*
> Could be... My ambient temps is from about 20c to 25c...
> 
> btw: I'm messing around at 5GHz and about 1.52v Vcore now. Using System Stability Tester Version 1.2.0 and AIDA64 Extreme 180 Stability testing. So far so good. Goal is to see if I can make it stable for gaming and regular use. Most games are not loading the Sandy at all. I looked in AiSuite II CPU monitor when gaming in Oblivion... There was almost no load, and the CPU kept clocking down to 1600MHz and up to 5GHz, back and forth.
> 
> Will probably try BC2 single player..
> 
> P95 and IBT is a no go due to temps.


Your using turbo for your overclock? I'm not sure why so many people want their chips to drop at idle. If load temps are fine, why not just leave at 5ghz all the time. Over a months time you mite save $2 and I bet not even that. Getting ready for skyrim there?

You would love my chip. I bet it would be a good one on air for 5ghz 1.392v load.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14159079*
> Your using turbo for your overclock? I'm not sure why so many people want their chips to drop at idle. If load temps are fine, why not just leave at 5ghz all the time. Over a months time you mite save $2 and I bet not even that. Getting ready for skyrim there?
> 
> You would love my chip. I bet it would be a good one on air for 5ghz 1.392v load.


Yes, using Turbo and Offset Vcore. Works fine as long as C3/C6 is disabled.

Tried disabling Turbo earlier today, but got a Error-bios screen.. Several strange codes and never came to Windows boot screen.


----------



## Hambone07si

Really? I've never used turbo for any SB overclocking on 4 different boards and it's allways worked great for me. Disable speedstep, C3/C6, turbo. Go in to Cpu config in bios and only change the 1 value for multi. Never had a issue using this method. Give it a try.

I did test that Cpu PLL at a lower value is more stable. with my 5ghz setting and 1.725v = CRASH but at 1.700v 14hrs prime blend no prob.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14159154*
> Really? I've never used turbo for any SB overclocking on 4 different boards and it's allways worked great for me. Disable speedstep, C3/C6, turbo. Go in to Cpu config in bios and only change the 1 value for multi. Never had a issue using this method. Give it a try.


I did just that. And the thing I described in the above post occured..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14159079*
> Your using turbo for your overclock? I'm not sure why so many people want their chips to drop at idle. If load temps are fine, why not just leave at 5ghz all the time. Over a months time you mite save $2 and I bet not even that. Getting ready for skyrim there?
> 
> You would love my chip. I bet it would be a good one on air for 5ghz 1.392v load.


really $2? I would say much more than that, Leaving the safety features on doesn't really effect the overclock, what it really does is actually help overall temps and the longitivy of your CPU. Sorry bud but not every has chilled water!!!









My load temps are fine however, during idle I get around 30c or so but my cpu wattage, according to realtemp is around 15w which is fantastic, compare that to my load, 5.1ghz with 1.47 my cpu wattage is just above 100w. Trust me it helps.

*EDIT:* *Lethal* how do you like the spreadsheet now??


----------



## Hambone07si

so your telling me that you can not boot with turbo disabled


----------



## turrican9

Yeah, on Sandybridge it is fine to leave the powersaving features on. However, when using Offset Vcore I had to disable C3/C6 in order to remedy IDLE BSOD when using the 1704 bios. Did not have to disable them on the 1502 and 1606 bios though.

Have not tried to have them enabled on the Beta 1850 bios yet. However, CPU still downclocks and ramp down Vcore, but Idle Vcore is a tad higher VS with C3/C6 enabled.


----------



## Hambone07si

my electric bill with my chiller that pulls 820w when running and my pc pulls over 1000w when gaming. Using my dryer thats electric and everything else in my house and my bill is only $35-45 a month. I don't see having my cpu drop to 1.6ghz is going to affect that. To all their own opinions but I have never used turbo on any Core i series chip. I've built and overclocked about 50+ pc's for people around my area with i5's and i7's. I have 6 pc's at work with i7 920's all at 4ghz since they were built. I pulled the 920 out of mine at work for a 950 but they allways sit at what I clock them too. My boss's pc was built the month the i7 920 came out and has never been turned off for almost 3 years now and his C0 stepping 920 @ 3.8ghz still kicking like a champ and never Bsod'd once.

everyone's different I guess.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14159397*
> my electric bill with my chiller that pulls 820w when running and my pc pulls over 1000w when gaming. Using my dryer thats electric and everything else in my house and my bill is only $35-45 a month. I don't see having my cpu drop to 1.6ghz is going to affect that. To all their own opinions but I have never used turbo on any Core i series chip. I've built and overclocked about 50+ pc's for people around my area with i5's and i7's. I have 6 pc's at work with i7 920's all at 4ghz since they were built. I pulled the 920 out of mine at work for a 950 but they allways sit at what I clock them too. My boss's pc was built the month the i7 920 came out and has never been turned off for almost 3 years now and his C0 stepping 920 @ 3.8ghz still kicking like a champ and never Bsod'd once.
> 
> everyone's different I guess.


Coolstorybro.jpg









Nah bud im just messing with ya, each to their own as you said, but if it doesn't effect the overclock, I say leave the safety function on, like I said before it helps us lot, those that have standard watercooling/air cooling can benefit from it.


----------



## Hambone07si

Thanks. I should write a novel LOL. Don't take anything from me as arguing, I just throw out options that work for some and I guess not for all. I told someone last night to disable the turbo cuz he couldn't get 4.8ghz anymore and it worked good for him and he was on a P8P67 pro. Mr Prince-Henry.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14159493*
> Thanks. I should write a novel LOL. Don't take anything from me as arguing, I just throw out options that work for some and I guess not for all. I told someone last night to disable the turbo cuz he couldn't get 4.8ghz anymore and it worked good for him and he was on a P8P67 pro. Mr Prince-Henry.


Was he bugged with Idle BSOD's?


----------



## Hambone07si

He said he was getting bsod and wasn't stable I just said give it a try. Seems that he's still getting bsod's tho I just read. He needs some more vcore prolly.


----------



## munaim1

*Update:*

*Spreadsheet now contains cooling info and a new sheet has been created for that aswell. Please take a look at it and tell me what you think







*

*All club members double check that your cooling info is correct from when you took your screenshot







*


----------



## Mystic5hadow

Alright, so I know I just joined the club but I've already got an update.









Temps were higher than I'd like, but so was ambient.
I just ordered a Rasa Uber 750 RX360 Complete CPU WaterCooling Kit that should be here in a few days. I'll post updates when it's all in and I've ran Prime for 12 hours minimum


----------



## gl0ry

Just got a 2600k and rasa 750/240 rad set up. So far looking good @49x100 (4.9 ghz @ 1.41v).

Temps are around 73c max at the moment but fluctuate to the mid 60's sometimes. I want 5ghz but then I'll be pushing higher volts :S.

Mystic, make sure when you get the rasa you seat the Waterblock and TIM properly. It dropped around 10-15c for me when I was first testing... thought the temps were too high.


----------



## munaim1

*Mystic5hadow*

Spreadsheet updated.







Nice overclock bud but watch those temps!!!! lol


----------



## turrican9

If I say that Sandybridge people who are 12 hours + Blend stable, will never crash in anything else, appart from the Idle BSOD (Which can be fixed by disabling the C3/C6 in the Asus boards anyway), am I right?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14167934*
> If I say that Sandybridge people who are 12 hours + Blend stable, will never crash in anything else, appart from the Idle BSOD (Which can be fixed by disabling the C3/C6 in the Asus boards anyway), am I right?


Pretty much yeah, i've not had idle issues at all, im using manual voltage.


----------



## BCon

Updated some specs now.

I better like my main RIG, but its been in my sig for awhile so you can now watch my LAN rig


----------



## Alepale

You should also be able to run LargeFFT for 12 hours. Blend doesn't stress CPU as much.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alepale;14169499*
> You should also be able to run LargeFFT for 12 hours. Blend doesn't stress CPU as much.


Do you even know what you just said? Blend runs iterations from both Large FFT, Small FFT's and variations of both. It's why its recommended to run it since it stresses ALL ASPECTS of the system related to the CPU.


----------



## Alepale

And that's why temps are higher when running only Large FFT.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alepale;14169660*
> And that's why temps are higher when running only Large FFT.


If you want highest temps run Linpacks with AVX


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;14169672*
> If you want highest temps run Linpacks with AVX


This all day long







or else run Blend test.


----------



## Alepale

I see.


----------



## munaim1

*Spreadsheet Updated*

*Spreadsheet now contains cooling info and a new sheet has been created for that aswell. Please take a look at it and tell me what you think







*

*All club members double check that your cooling info is correct from when you took your screenshot








Also thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, we currently have just over 60 members and we are looking for MORE








SO GET POSTING GUYS!!!!*


----------



## Hambone07si

Nice update to the spreadsheet. Lowest temps on the chart


----------



## ocococ

quick q. I know turning off HT also lowers temps. but does turning off HT also allow me to run at a lower vcore? (hence lowering temps even more)?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocococ*


quick q. I know turning off HT also lowers temps. but does turning off HT also allow me to run at a lower vcore? (hence lowering temps even more)?


Usually it does lower the needed vcore.


----------



## Strat79

Just got my 2600K a couple days ago. Got it up to 4.6Ghz as of right now. I haven't tried anything higher yet and haven't had any stability problems. I haven't even tried any manual adjustments, everything on auto but PLL set to disabled and VRM to 350(and of course manual multi). The max VID in StopThrottle is showing 1.36v and it peaks at 1.352 or 1.36v actual in all the monitors I have used. I rely on StopThrottle for most of my monitoring, it updates super fast if you click the More data button and is extremely accurate, though I put some other monitors up just for redundancy.

I could probably get it down lower voltage if I set them manually, but not going to worry about it till I see what my max multi is going to be first. I haven't ran Prime for more than about an hour without stopping, but have passed 20-pass normal Linx using 3GB ram and 20 pass AVX LinX using 2GB ram. Temps maxxed out at 79 on highest core in normal LinX and like 84 on AVX. Haven't got my ducting hooked up yet, so those will come down. I'll try to get a Prime screenshot after leaving it running the rest of the night. Here is a Linx run a bit earlier.


----------



## turrican9

A question, if a Sandy is 1 hour Blend stable and crashes after that, is it likely it would never crash in regular use? If yes, what if it is 2 - 3 hours stable in Blend, then crash, same question?

Anybody want to share their experiences? Also, I've found that the 8 - 9 and 10th hour is critical in Blend. It is very sensitive to crash in these hours. Opinions?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14176932*
> A question, if a Sandy is 1 hour Blend stable and crashes after that, is it likely it would never crash in regular use? If yes, what if it is 2 - 3 hours stable in Blend, then crash, same question?
> 
> Anybody want to share their experiences? Also, I've found that the 8 - 9 and 10th hour is critical in Blend. It is very sensitive to crash in these hours. Opinions?


NO I ran 14hrs40min prime blend. Had no issues til Sat night. Tried playing Dirt 3 and crashed many times. Locked up the system with 124 bsod's. tried many different things. Finally got a beta bios for my M4E-Z and tried. Seemed good. We did a event that took 89min to finish all 23/23 and 8/8. Stopped and then crashed again and lost 89mins of work

So I would say no, unless it's only dirt 3 crashing me.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14159154*
> Really? I've never used turbo for any SB overclocking on 4 different boards and it's allways worked great for me. Disable speedstep, C3/C6, turbo. Go in to Cpu config in bios and only change the 1 value for multi. Never had a issue using this method. Give it a try.
> 
> I did test that Cpu PLL at a lower value is more stable. with my 5ghz setting and 1.725v = CRASH but at 1.700v 14hrs prime blend no prob.


I guess you are right Hambone, I tried LinX 4.8ghz vcore 1.38v and CPU PLL *1.8volt* always unstable/crash with LinX at loop of 2 or 5, but when I lowered CPU PLL to *1.7volt* then LinX ran smooth 20loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14158901*
> Try and look at both my 4.5GHz and 4.7GHz results. Look at the speed and Vcore. Then compare my temps to the people using NH-D14. They do not have any better temps than me...
> 
> However, I'm sure as we're getting over 1.45v Vcore, they will beat me.


Remember I live in Indonesia so my ambient's room temp is hotter







that causing high temp when stressing myrig.

Note: Nice update Muna1m


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14176932*
> A question, if a Sandy is 1 hour Blend stable and crashes after that, is it likely it would never crash in regular use? If yes, what if it is 2 - 3 hours stable in Blend, then crash, same question?
> 
> Anybody want to share their experiences? Also, I've found that the 8 - 9 and 10th hour is critical in Blend. It is very sensitive to crash in these hours. Opinions?


I could do 1hour blend with 1.43v but to get it 12hours prime blend it took 1.47v. (5ghz sandybridge club)










I might take it back down to 1.43v and see if it crahses and stuff but I doubt it will be stable for 24/7 use. At the moment with 1.47v I havn't had a single bsod so im happy to run 1.47 as long as it is stable.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy;14177914*
> I guess you are right Hambone, I tried LinX 4.8ghz vcore 1.38v and CPU PLL *1.8volt* always unstable/crash with LinX at loop of 2 or 5, but when I lowered CPU PLL to *1.7volt* then LinX ran smooth 20loop.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I haven't tried lower yet but going too.
Click to expand...


----------



## DaJinx

I tried dropping CPU PLL down to 1.7v and while it did allow me to run some frequencies at slightly lower volts I could never get it completely stable. For example, I could pass IBT AVX but fail Prime within 30 mins to an hour or vice versa. I said to hell with it since I didn't feel like stressing the CPU over and over.


----------



## munaim1

*Spreadsheet Updated*

*Spreadsheet now contains cooling info and a new sheet has been created for that aswell. Please take a look at it and tell me what you think







*

*All club members double check that your cooling info is correct from when you took your screenshot









Also thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, we currently have just over 60 members and we are looking for MORE








SO GET POSTING GUYS!!!!*


----------



## Hambone07si

Munaim, sheet looks good. You should update so that I show up under Z68 overclock tho. Not sure if you overlooked that.


----------



## LethalRise750

So... apparently Asus lowered the Tjmax on my P8Z68-V Pro's bios


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;14179700*
> So... apparently Asus lowered the Tjmax on my P8Z68-V Pro's bios


To what?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14179728*
> To what?


From 98C to 88C









AI Suite II gets its reading from the bios. Now, if the Tjmax in RealTemp is at 98C its 10C higher than the bios temperature(which note, the bios reads the highest core temperature). If I lower it to 88C as shown below, it matches exactly with the bios temperatures on load and idle.










It's been this way for 2 bios versions on the P8Z68-V Pro too which is weird.


----------



## Hambone07si

That's strange. Thought that was up to Intel to make that call. It's their chip not asus's.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14179915*
> That's strange. Thought that was up to Intel to make that call. It's their chip not asus's.


Yeah I have no idea what's up but Intel supplies the microcode for the bios'.


----------



## Strat79

Grrr. Left prime on all night, got up and all was well at 4.6. Forgot to take a screenshot. Left it on again while at work, hopefully I'll have a ss tonight.


----------



## General Disarray

I think I've finally found a good stable voltage at 4.5 GHz, I'll do a 12 hour prime run when I can.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Grrr. Left prime on all night, got up and all was well at 4.6. Forgot to take a screenshot. Left it on again while at work, hopefully I'll have a ss tonight.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *General Disarray*


I think I've finally found a good stable voltage at 4.5 GHz, I'll do a 12 hour prime run when I can.



Look forward to seeing both, good luck guys







PS please refer to the rules when submitting your screenshot


----------



## General Disarray

Died on me sometime after hour 9. I'll give it moar voltz and try again sometime.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *General Disarray*









Died on me sometime after hour 9. I'll give it moar voltz and try again sometime.


did you prime while still connected to the internet?

I would recommend running the same overclock but this time disconnect from the internet and disable your AV. It could be a background process that caused it to bsod. Has happended to me before and a few others.

Hope that helps


----------



## Hambone07si

I never tried that. Maybe I will for the 5.2ghz run.


----------



## General Disarray

I was disconnected the whole time, I think I saw that tip lurking on this thread somewhere.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *General Disarray*


I was disconnected the whole time, I think I saw that tip lurking on this thread somewhere.


lol I think that was me









In that case more voltage is the only option.









*EDIT: *Actually try not to increase the vcore and play around with the other voltages, vccio and pll voltage can help


----------



## supermiguel

sucks i can get my chip stable at 5.0GHz , but i cant, really cant get it higher than that tried everything and no go, ill post my settings in a bit


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel;14196163*
> sucks i can get my chip stable at 5.0GHz , but i cant, really cant get it higher than that tried everything and no go, ill post my settings in a bit


Good luck bud, im sure we can help you out, just a note, not all chips can get to 5ghz+.


----------



## Tonza

Sold my crap i5 2500K chip (didnt even boot at 45x)







. Bought used chip which boots even with 51x (5100mhz benchable), and goes 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v. Gonna post some screenies after work


----------



## munaim1

Look forward to it bud^









Also guys it seems that im the only one to post a suicide run, stable is awesome but a suicide is even more awesome.









If you feeling brave go for it, a cpu-z validation with your OCN is good enough, if I get a lot of these 'runs' I may create another sheet for suicide runs one showing your highest multi, mine is 56x:





















*EDIT:* sorry lethal I just had to AGAIN lol


----------



## Kilocide

Gentlemen,

I just built a 2600k rig. ASROCK Z68 extreme4. I did a great deal of research and i found this site quite informative. I ran my mainboards oc settings for 4.8 and found them bootable. Running prime 95 produced temps over 80C quickly and i shut my run down. 4.6 ran at acceptable temps ie under 75c and I was in the process of running a 12 hour test to join the sandy club when my power supply blew up. It took 4 days but i have my RMA back.

I took the opportunity to rebuilt my entire system. I re-TIMed my heatsink trying as hard as i could to use as little as possible and...

I'm currently running a stress test as I write this running the 4.8 presets with temperatures capping @ 72C as of right now. Wish me luck.

With all that being said, I'm not sure how to proceed fine tuning this overclock. I don't understand why trying to manually set my vcore produces instability. I don't understand how offset works. I need some help pushing this cpu to it's full 24/7 potential and I think it may have quite a bit.

Regards,

Kilo


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kilocide;14197606*
> Gentlemen,
> 
> I just built a 2600k rig. ASROCK Z68 extreme4. I did a great deal of research and i found this site quite informative. I ran my mainboards oc settings for 4.8 and found them bootable. Running prime 95 produced temps over 80C quickly and i shut my run down. 4.6 ran at acceptable temps ie under 75c and I was in the process of running a 12 hour test to join the sandy club when my power supply blew up. It took 4 days but i have my RMA back.
> 
> I took the opportunity to rebuilt my entire system. I re-TIMed my heatsink trying as hard as i could to use as little as possible and...
> 
> I'm currently running a stress test as I write this running the 4.8 presets with temperatures capping @ 72C as of right now. Wish me luck.
> 
> With all that being said, I'm not sure how to proceed fine tuning this overclock. I don't understand why trying to manually set my vcore produces instability. I don't understand how offset works. I need some help pushing this cpu to it's full 24/7 potential and I think it may have quite a bit.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kilo


Wow sorry to hear that bud, what PSU was you running before?

Also welcome to ocn and im sure we could help you out but please could you post your bios settings here.

Thanks


----------



## Kilocide

I didn't make 8 hours on my test. I'm going to play around a little bit. I'll post my relevant settings after lunch and see if anyone has some insights.

I believe using offset simply adds the value to the stock vcore correct?

And my PSU that exploded was the same corsair one in my sig. At least it didn't fry anything on it's way out.

Quickly my settings from the mobo oc profile were1.36v @4.6 and 1.408 for 4.8 - both these settings are bootable, they need fine tuning to be prime95 stable.

I want to do the work myself and learn but I'm not too stupid to ask for some guidance as this is my first OC


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Look forward to it bud^









Also guys it seems that im the only one to post a suicide run, stable is awesome but a suicide is even more awesome.









If you feeling brave go for it, a cpu-z validation with your OCN is good enough, if I get a lot of these 'runs' I may create another sheet for suicide runs one showing your highest multi, mine is 56x:





















*EDIT:* sorry lethal I just had to AGAIN lol










i tried it but got a CPU over voltage error


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel;14200763*
> i tried it but got a CPU over voltage error


you should disable the F1 error. and it should work fine or alternativly when it goes into the BIOS after a over voltage just discard changes and exit.


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supermiguel*


sucks i can get my chip stable at 5.0GHz , but i cant, really cant get it higher than that tried everything and no go, ill post my settings in a bit



Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Good luck bud, im sure we can help you out, just a note, not all chips can get to 5ghz+.










Bios Settings:
BCLK freq 100
Tur Rat: 50
Int PLL OV: Auto
Mem Freq: 2133
DRAM timming: 9-11-8-28-2T

Power Control:
VCore OWM mode: Extreme
VCore Load-Line Calibration: 100%
VRM Freq: 350
VCore Phase Control: Extreme
Vcore Over-current protection: 120%

CPU Manual Volt: 1.470
DRAM Volt: 1.65
VCCSA Volt: 1.1
VCCIO Volt: 1.1
CPU PLL Volt: 1.7

EIST: Disabled
CPU C1E: Disabled


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supermiguel*


Bios Settings:
BCLK freq 100
Tur Rat: 50
Int PLL OV: Enabled
Mem Freq: STOCK
DRAM timming: STOCK

Power Control:
VCore OWM mode: Extreme
VCore Load-Line Calibration: 100%
VRM Freq: 350
VCore Phase Control: Extreme
Vcore Over-current protection: 120%

CPU Manual Volt: 1.470
DRAM Volt: 1.65
VCCSA Volt: 1.1
VCCIO Volt: 1.1
CPU PLL Volt: 1.7

EIST: Disabled
CPU C1E: Disabled


Most important thing to do when overclocking is the first making sure all components works as they should and also overclocking the CPU first before touching the RAM. When you start changin to many values in the BIOS it can get confusing as to what may be causing the instability. I suggest properly clearing the CMOS (pop the battery out for a couple mins) and trying again.

Only change these values.

BCLK freq 100
Tur Rat: 50
Int PLL OV: Auto
Mem Freq: 2133
DRAM timming: 9-11-8-28-2T

Power Control:
VCore OWM mode: Extreme
VCore Load-Line Calibration: 75% (Extreme/100% will cause vcore spikes)
VRM Freq: 350
VCore Phase and Duty Control: Extreme
Vcore Over-current protection: 120% (If this is the same as CPU Current Capability, then your max should be 140% or something. You can change from 120 to 130%)

CPU Manual Volt: 1.470
DRAM Volt: Stock
VCCSA Volt: Stock
VCCIO Volt: Stock for now
CPU PLL Volt: Stock for now

EIST: Enabled
Speedstep: Enabled
CPU C1E: Disabled

Test these with a few minutes of prime, and increase vcore until you can get it stable for and hour or so. then What you want to do is start changing the other values, PLL and VCCIO, each time bump the VCCIO up a couple notch and see if it helps with stability, lowering PLL can help. It is a tedious and will require a lot of patience, however, if done properly then you will have a complete stable rig with hopefully no BSODS. When you have the CPU stable, you can go ahead and overclock the RAM, again test with memetest or prime blend.

Good Luck









*EDIT:* This slow process allows you to reach a point where you *may *not need to add vcore to get it stable, say you reach 8-9hrs stable, at that point I would not touch the vcore any more, leaving it where it is, I would tweak the other voltages (namely PLL voltage and Vccio) to get it 12hours stable.


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Most important thing to do when overclocking is the first making sure all components works as they should and also overclocking the CPU first before touching the RAM. When you start changin to many values in the BIOS it can get confusing as to what may be causing the instability. I suggest properly clearing the CMOS (pop the battery out for a couple mins) and trying again.

Only change these values.

BCLK freq 100
Tur Rat: 50
Int PLL OV: Auto
Mem Freq: 2133
DRAM timming: 9-11-8-28-2T

Power Control:
VCore OWM mode: Extreme
VCore Load-Line Calibration: 75% (Extreme/100% will cause vcore spikes)
VRM Freq: 350
VCore Phase and Duty Control: Extreme
Vcore Over-current protection: 120% (If this is the same as CPU Current Capability, then your max should be 140% or something. You can change from 120 to 130%)

CPU Manual Volt: 1.470
DRAM Volt: Stock
VCCSA Volt: Stock
VCCIO Volt: Stock for now
CPU PLL Volt: Stock for now

EIST: Enabled
Speedstep: Enabled
CPU C1E: Disabled

Test these with a few minutes of prime, and increase vcore until you can get it stable for and hour or so. then What you want to do is start changing the other values, PLL and VCCIO, each time bump the VCCIO up a couple notch and see if it helps with stability, lowering PLL can help. It is a tedious and will require a lot of patience, however, if done properly then you will have a complete stable rig with hopefully no BSODS. When you have the CPU stable, you can go ahead and overclock the RAM, again test with memetest or prime blend.

Good Luck









*EDIT:* This slow process allows you to reach a point where you *may *not need to add vcore to get it stable, say you reach 8-9hrs stable, at that point I would not touch the vcore any more, leaving it where it is, I would tweak the other voltages (namely PLL voltage and Vccio) to get it 12hours stable.


with this settings, kept getting BSOD 0x101, more vcore needed, wen all the way to 1.5 and same BSOD while running bend...

Went back to my original settings, ran bend for 1h, Max temps were: 74,86,86,83 stopped it there, since temps seem a bit high


----------



## beetlespin

delete please


----------



## beetlespin

4.9 hgz prime95 12 hours at 1.45 volt set in bios with LLC 6 vdrop 1.44. It did stay between 1.44-1.45.


----------



## munaim1

*beetlespin added - Copy and paste this in sig*

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*Spreadsheet Updated*

*Spreadsheet now contains cooling info and a new sheet has been created for that aswell.*

*All club members double check that your cooling info is correct from when you took your screenshot









Also thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, we currently have just over 60 members and we are looking for MORE








SO GET POSTING GUYS!!!!*


----------



## supermiguel

Tried this settings:

BCLK freq 100
Tur Rat: 50
Int PLL OV: Auto
Mem Freq: 1600
DRAM timming: 9-11-9-28-2T

Power Control:
VCore OWM mode: Extreme
VCore Load-Line Calibration: 75%
VRM Freq: 350
VCore Phase Control: Extreme
Vcore Over-current protection: 120%

CPU Manual Volt: 1.450
DRAM Volt: 1.65
VCCSA Volt: Auto
VCCIO Volt: 1.1
CPU PLL Volt: Auto

C3/C6-Disabled
C1E-Disabled
EIST-Disabled

Ran bend for 1h and no problem max temp was 82 core 2, but after the 1h it kind hanged, like i had to stop prime95 to get the sys responding

edit1:ima try setting my CPU PLL volt to 1.7
edit2: did that and got a BSOD 124, increased my vcore to 1.460


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supermiguel*


Tried this settings:

BCLK freq 100
Tur Rat: 50
Int PLL OV: Auto
Mem Freq: 1600
DRAM timming: 9-11-9-28-2T

Power Control:
VCore OWM mode: Extreme
VCore Load-Line Calibration: 75%
VRM Freq: 350
VCore Phase Control: Extreme
Vcore Over-current protection: 120%

CPU Manual Volt: 1.450
DRAM Volt: 1.65
VCCSA Volt: Auto
VCCIO Volt: 1.1
CPU PLL Volt: Auto

C3/C6-Disabled
C1E-Disabled
EIST-Disabled

Ran bend for 1h and no problem max temp was 82 core 2, but after the 1h it kind hanged, like i had to stop prime95 to get the sys responding


enable c1e and eist and speedstep, it doesn't effect the overclock, try bumping the vcore one more and increase the vccio to 1.125 also try lowerng the pll voltage.

good luck


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14206007*
> enable c1e and eist and speedstep, it doesn't effect the overclock, try bumping the vcore one more and increase the vccio to 1.125 also try lowerng the pll voltage.
> 
> good luck


how low should i set my pll?
i made it 1.7 and vccio to 1.125 and it failed after 15 minutes. will bump the vcore a bit


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel;14206279*
> how low should i set my pll?
> i made it 1.7 and vccio to 1.125 and it failed after 15 minutes. will bump the vcore a bit


leave pll on auto for now, and just raise the vccio to 1.125 and bump the vcore up a notch. Hopefully that should get you to maybe 3/4hours, from there we can try a few different things.


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14206648*
> leave pll on auto for now, and just raise the vccio to 1.125 and bump the vcore up a notch. Hopefully that should get you to maybe 3/4hours, from there we can try a few different things.


did just that, vcore: 1.460 and i get a 0x101 after 1 minute of bend, lowered the vcore to 1.455 and same 0x101 after 1 minute of bend, lower it again to 1.450 and same 0x101.

Even made it 1.48 and same BSOD after 1 minute of bend.. Weird


----------



## munaim1

if your getting 101 error then you need to increase the vcore not reduce it. Using the same settings that got you to an hour, bump the vcore up twice and leave everything else on auto. You can adjust the vccio and pll later on.


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14206881*
> if your getting 101 error then you need to increase the vcore not reduce it. Using the same settings that got you to an hour, bump the vcore up twice and leave everything else on auto. You can adjust the vccio and pll later on.


i made it 1.490 and same thing... like i can get the system booted at 1.43 and bsod after 1 minute of bend.. u think it wants more?


----------



## beetlespin

It's hard to overclock with all ram slot in use. Memory control is built in the sandy bridge and with 16 gb you are adding alot more stress to it beside the overclock.


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beetlespin;14206944*
> It's hard to overclock with all ram slot in use. Memory control is built in the sandy bridge and with 16 gb you are adding alot more stress to it beside the overclock.


The only reason more memory slots in use put more stress on the CPU when overclocking was because the BCLK also changes the RAM speed. Overclocking with the multiplier has no effect from how much RAM you use.


----------



## beetlespin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;14207139*
> The only reason more memory slots in use put more stress on the CPU when overclocking was because the BCLK also changes the RAM speed. Overclocking with the multiplier has no effect from how much RAM you use.


But you got get your ram stable first. I don't think he's is and yes it does add more stress.


----------



## supermiguel

i tried kinda the same settings at mult 49, and after 45 minutes, the prime95 program stops responding... and then kinda of everything starts to stop responding, tried to reboot using windows and it just hanged there on the logging off screen


----------



## munaim1

*Supermiguel*

If you have pll overvoltage enabled try disabling it and vice versa, try 1.45vcore and increase the vccio to 1.2v and see if that makes a difference.

*EDIT:* Unfortunatly if it takes more than 1.5v+ to get that multi stable then I don't think it's worth it, your best bet might be to lower the multi to around 48x and try. Not all these chips can reach 5ghz.


----------



## beetlespin

When I was trying to hit 5ghz at 1.485 volts. I can not even run prime95 for minute. I had to raise my vtt to 1.12 and drop my cpu pll to 1.52 and I got it to prime95 for 7 hours before it failed. but I was asleep when that happen.

Only proof I have is a picture at 4 hours that I took before I went to bed.
The memory control get more stress out at higher clocks and there few people that use 8gbs of ram that need to raise vtt just get stable. Now you really think 16 would not be harder and at higher clocks?

At any other clock I did not need to touch anything get stable and that only with 4gb


----------



## srsparky32

hi







in the process of stressing 4.5ghz at 1.272v. im selecting a lower clock speed for a low vcore. i can do 4.8 at 1.39v but it gets to hot for the ambient temperature. call this summer clocks then?


----------



## 777captain

hey guys, can anybody who is in the 4.8 GHz range post their BIOS settings, or link me to where they got them from?


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *777captain;14207929*
> hey guys, can anybody who is in the 4.8 GHz range post their BIOS settings, or link me to where they got them from?


i myself am stressing 4.7ghz. really, the only thing to do is set internal CPU pll overvoltage to enabled, and then just add vcore. start low and go up. x101 and x1E/x124 bsods indicate more vcore.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *777captain;14207929*
> hey guys, can anybody who is in the 4.8 GHz range post their BIOS settings, or link me to where they got them from?


there are links to their posts, some may have kindly provided their bios settings. Only way to check is to click on them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;14207850*
> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the process of stressing 4.5ghz at 1.272v. im selecting a lower clock speed for a low vcore. i can do 4.8 at 1.39v but it gets to hot for the ambient temperature. call this summer clocks then?


1.272 sounds quite decent for 4.5ghz, what temps were you getting for 4.8ghz? keeping it below 85c is fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;14208119*
> i myself am stressing 4.7ghz. really, the only thing to do is set internal CPU pll overvoltage to enabled, and then just add vcore. *start low and go up*. x101 and x1E/x124 bsods indicate more vcore.


sound advice







Looking forward to your screenie bud







Good Luck


----------



## supermiguel

if i leave my comp off for a while, when i turn it on using the the settings that didnt work before, they work, and been running blend for 50 min now..

and the prime95 program, keeps getting to program stops responding, then i close it open it again, and runs again :S


----------



## munaim1

download prime 95 from the first post, It should be under DOWNLOADS. Also do remember that after a few bsods, the os can crap out sometimes, corrupting it in other words. I would advise you delete and redownload again and see if that helps, if not try a fresh os install.

Hope that helps.


----------



## srsparky32

update. 4.5 failed at 1.275. doing 4.7 at 1.368. passed 3 hours so far.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;14209523*
> update. 4.5 failed at 1.275. doing 4.7 at 1.368. passed 3 hours so far.


unlucky bro, im sure you'll get there, also when you have it stable, you could try reducing your temps by lowering CPU PLL voltage, auto is somewhere like 1.8v, some have found increasing it helps stability which in turn increase temps, some have found lowering it has helped stability which is even better as it reduces temps further.

Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14209551*
> unlucky bro, im sure you'll get there, also when you have it stable, you could try reducing your temps by lowering CPU PLL voltage, auto is somewhere like 1.8v, some have found increasing it helps stability which in turn increase temps, some have found lowering it has helped stability which is even better as it reduces temps further.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you get on


i actually have CPU PLL voltage at 1.72. i have internal pll overvoltage enabled though.


----------



## Strat79

I have everything on auto but VRM set to 350 and PLL OV disabled and I'm rock solid stable at 4.7 now. The auto pushes more voltage than I probably need(1.36-1.38v), but I will play with that after I find max multi/bclk combo. I keep doing Prime runs to make a screenshot for this thread and end up upping my OC a little every day and have to start over, heh.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;14209573*
> i actually have CPU PLL voltage at 1.72. i have internal pll overvoltage enabled though.


Have you tried upping the pll voltage with the 4.5ghz overclock to see if it makes a difference? and vccio? it helps stability and if you can find the sweet spot it may even allow you to reduce the vocre. Apparently 1.2v vccio is max for 24/7, trying upping it a notch or two from auto.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79;14209627*
> I have everything on auto but VRM set to 350 and PLL OV disabled and I'm rock solid stable at 4.7 now. The auto pushes more voltage than I probably need(1.36-1.38v), but I will play with that after I find max multi/bclk combo. I keep doing Prime runs to make a screenshot for this thread and end up upping my OC a little every day and have to start over, heh.


lol let us know how you get on and look forward to seeing your run


----------



## srsparky32

update: 1:50am-the rig is still going along great, will be completing the sixth hour at 2:21am. im still up. sitting by it.


----------



## munaim1

This just a reminder of the rules to get into the club and more importantly the chart.

Quote:



*Rules*
1. *12 HOURS+ of Blend run (All workers must be visible, hit the windows tab (between options and help) on prime and select tile)*

2. *MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your ocn name (use notepad etc), CPU-Z 1.57.1 or *1.58* and REALTEMP 3.67 ONLY!! Realtemp must show the duration of how long it's running!!!

***Z68 GIGABYTE MUST ALSO SHOW EASYTUNE6 (last tab - hwMonitor) FOR VCORE****

3. *List your COOLING (notepad) and provide screenie of RAM, VOLTAGE and MOBO INFO via cpu-z*

4. *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*

**************FINAL RULE*************
All submissions must follow a similar template like this! (This is mine before a few rules got amended)








*
*Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z...s-history.html

Realtemp 3.67 link: http://www.mediafire.com/?91blrwtl1lenzal

Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1*



You may think that these rules are slightly overkill or unnessesary or whatever, but let me say that this thread as helped a lot of people out and it wont have been possible without these rules in place. Just over 80k views say that the effort put into this chart has been recognised and that I have tried to keep this as accurate as possible. The cooling info recently added has helped current members and even those looking to get an SB chip and a particular cooler. This chart is for overclocking reference with temperature differences and provides a way of proof that your system is stable.

So good luck and please follow the rules









*EDIT:* If you can overclock then im sure you can follow a simple set of instructions to help everyone out, so no excuses there


----------



## Hambone07si

Time to build some more sandy bridge pc's. I've built 30 systems already just this year so far at work. Keeping the sales guys at microcenter happy







Going to give the new Z68 UD3's a try.


----------



## Inglo

OK, I guess this would put me at the bottom of the list but I did run it stable for 12 hours.
It's nice that someone not trying very hard can get an easy 1GHz overclock on these i5s.


----------



## munaim1

Added Inglo







Nice overclock bud but I think with that voltage you could maybe push it to 4.3ghz, your temps are absolutly fine and keeping it below 80c is very good.


----------



## srsparky32

munaim, the 2600k went 10 hours then prime stopped responding. ill go again with a higher clock and ill remember to use real temp


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;14215933*
> munaim, the 2600k went 10 hours then prime stopped responding. ill go again with a higher clock and ill remember to use real temp


stopped responding could be down to a background process, you should really disconnect from the web and disable any AV you have when running prime. Good luck bud


----------



## srsparky32

true. Ill try again.


----------



## turrican9

I've reverted back to the 1502 bios, coming from the 1850 bios. Reason is I'm trying some settings I never tried when I ran the 1502 bios, in the first place. Like higher VCCIO and C3/C6 disabled. So hoping for lower Vcore.

From my understanding it's not uncommon seeing stories about people needing lesser Vcore with different bios revisions in these ASUS P8P67 board, be it older or later bios revisions.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14216791*
> I've reverted back to the 1502 bios, coming from the 1850 bios. Reason is I'm trying some settings I never tried when I ran the 1502 bios, in the first place. Like higher VCCIO and C3/C6 disabled. So hoping for lower Vcore.
> 
> From my understanding it's not uncommon seeing stories about people needing lesser Vcore with different bios revisions in these ASUS P8P67 board, be it older or later bios revisions.


excellent bud let us know what you find in regards to the best bios so far, im currently on the 1704 and apparently 1850 provides more stability, not sure how true that is, but mine is as stable as It gets lol, might be able to lower vcore to 1.464v with 1850







.


----------



## Unklemac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14215027*
> Time to build some more sandy bridge pc's. I've built 30 systems already just this year so far at work. Keeping the sales guys at microcenter happy Going to give the new Z68 UD3's a try.


I just got this board too and a 2500k. Not being able to get it stable at 4.5ghz in blend, could you share your experience and perhaps settings once you have some stable OC ?

Most appreciated!


----------



## TMallory

How do you get Prime95 to show the whole testing history? I'm currently at ~11 hours but it only shows the last 2-3 hours?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;14234329*
> How do you get Prime95 to show the whole testing history? I'm currently at ~11 hours but it only shows the last 2-3 hours?


Click in each worker thread and just scroll up


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14234381*
> Click in each worker thread and just scroll up


Yeah when I do that it only goes back to like an hour and a half ago, even though I've been running it since last night









I think it shows it in the main worker window. Been running for about 11 hours, only one hour away!


----------



## TMallory

Which program shows the REAL vcore value? I set it to 1.36 in the BIOS but I get different readings from the various monitoring applications.


----------



## munaim1

sorry bud, realtemp needs to be started when prime starts, it should record the entire duration of the temps.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14238827*
> sorry bud, realtemp needs to be started when prime starts, it should record the entire duration of the temps.


Ah, okay. I should have a new one up tomorrow/Monday, still messing with frequency/voltage


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;14239258*
> Ah, okay. I should have a new one up tomorrow/Monday, still messing with frequency/voltage










Good luck


----------



## TMallory

12 hours stable in Prime95 blend test, 4.6GHz/1.39v

Finally hit 60 degrees though


----------



## TMallory

Weird, just noticed worker 4 stopped running during my run


----------



## lightsout

Thanks for this thread the spreadsheet is a great guideline to go by for voltages and temps at certain clocks.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Here's my contribution.


----------



## munaim1

Thanks *lightsout*, im glad it helps sandybridge users









*Cosmic Collision* added to the chart, nice overclock bud, seems like you have a very nice chip, those are some awesome temps for air cooling









*Copy and paste this in your sig*



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Keep it up guys, 65 members so far, come join this *ELITE* club !!!


----------



## lightsout

So I just got my second 2500k. Had the original since launch day, updated the wifes rig with a 2500k so I figured I would throw the new one in my rig and see how it clocks. Gave her my old one.

Anyways I was priming 4.8ghz @ 1.368v. Left the house for a couple hours and came back to the 4th worker having failed. Should I just bump up the vcore a notch or is there something else I should do?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14248108*
> So I just got my second 2500k. Had the original since launch day, updated the wifes rig with a 2500k so I figured I would throw the new one in my rig and see how it clocks. Gave her my old one.
> 
> Anyways I was priming 4.8ghz @ 1.368v. Left the house for a couple hours and came back to the 4th worker having failed. Should I just bump up the vcore a notch or is there something else I should do?


so it didn't bsod? that's a good sign, try increasing the vccio a little and leaving the vore. If that doesn't work then increase the vcore by one and it should be fine.

Hope that helps


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14248228*
> so it didn't bsod? that's a good sign, try increasing the vccio a little and leaving the vore. If that doesn't work then increase the vcore by one and it should be fine.
> 
> Hope that helps


Yah not a bsod, I was excited to see that it hadn't failed but had the task manager opened and saw my usage was 75%.

My VCCIO is already at 1.2v. So I guess I will try a vcore bump. Yah this chip seems to be better then my original. Don't think I need 4800mhz for anything but hey why not.

Thanks for the help btw I will report back.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14248373*
> Yah not a bsod, I was excited to see that it hadn't failed but had the task manager opened and saw my usage was 75%.
> 
> My VCCIO is already at 1.2v. So I guess I will try a vcore bump. Yah this chip seems to be better then my original. Don't think I need 4800mhz for anything but hey why not.
> 
> Thanks for the help btw I will report back.


1.2v is the max for 24/7 usage, just a note it contributes to heat aswell so kinda cancels itself out when it comes to increasing that instead of the vcore, however, I say increasing that would be better than increasing the vore.

Try reducing the vccio to 1.15v and bump the vcore by one and see how that holds. If it does continue decreasing the vccio until you are unstable then you should find a nice sweet spot for it.

Good luck


----------



## kdb424

I'm intending on making mine a 24/7 folder, so I'm really debating what voltage I'm willing to throw at it. I don't need it to last me more than 5-7 years, so I'm not TOO worried. Cooling with an H50 at the moment, but may go to bong cooling for great cooling.


----------



## srsparky32

worker stopping usually indicates a tad too low vcore.


----------



## TMallory

Seems to be running fine so far at 4.6GHz and 1.32 vcore. Will do my 12-hour stability run overnight









Might drop it to 1.3-1.31 vcore though, just to see if I can get >60 degrees max (currently hitting like 62-63)


----------



## turrican9

*srsparky32*

A belated congrats with you're Sandybridge system. I see you've been more lucky than me with you're CPU and how much Vcore it needs

*munaim1*

btw: Congrats with you're third OCN flame


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14248860*
> 1.2v is the max for 24/7 usage, just a note it contributes to heat aswell so kinda cancels itself out when it comes to increasing that instead of the vcore, however, I say increasing that would be better than increasing the vore.
> 
> Try reducing the vccio to 1.15v and bump the vcore by one and see how that holds. If it does continue decreasing the vccio until you are unstable then you should find a nice sweet spot for it.
> 
> Good luck


Damn it failed again, just that core. I had to bump the vcore up two places last time because I was in the middle of + and - on offset mode. So bumping up one spot became auto which gave me way too much.

I am going to do like you said and drop vccio to 1.5 and bump up the vcore one spot.

**EDIT So I lied vccio was already at 1.5, bumped it to 1.625v. What about PLL voltage what do you guys set yours at.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14249175*
> 
> *munaim1*
> 
> btw: Congrats with you're third OCN flame


Thanks bud got it yesterday along with beating my best super pi run.

Remember how before you got your chip you said you was gonna beat my time with air cooling? lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14249266*
> Damn it failed again, just that core. I had to bump the vcore up two places last time because I was in the middle of + and - on offset mode. So bumping up one spot became auto which gave me way too much.
> 
> I am going to do like you said and drop vccio to 1.5 and bump up the vcore one spot.
> 
> **EDIT So I lied vccio was already at 1.5, bumped it to 1.625v. What about PLL voltage what do you guys set yours at.


PLL can vary accross different chips, however, some have found 1.70-1.75v to work well.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14249333*
> Thanks bud got it yesterday along with beating my best super pi run.
> 
> Remember how before you got your chip you said you was gonna beat my time with air cooling? lol


If I had gotten as good of a chip as you did I can promise you I would have been a fierce competition. Even with aircooling. Because I have little fear of destroying hardware









With these chips it's all about luck. Some get lucky, others don't









Anyway, I'm happy with 4.5GHz for 24/7. These chips are so fast anyway. If I upgrade my secondary system to Sandy I hope I get more lucky with my next chip. Or maybe my next chip will be Ivy or something.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14249387*
> If I had gotten as good of a chip as you did I can promise you I would have been a fierce competition. Even with aircooling. Because I have little fear of destroying hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these chips it's all about luck. Some get lucky, others don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy with 4.5GHz for 24/7. These chips are so fast anyway. If I upgrade my secondary system to Sandy I hope I get more lucky with my next chip. Or maybe my next chip will be Ivy or something.


Certainly is and im not one that really gets lucky, but I was ecstatic when I learned that my chip can do 56x multi even more then when I stablized 5.1 with 1.47v.

I too might jump on IB when it comes out but we'll see, hopefully you get lucky the same as I did with my chip.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14249432*
> Certainly is and im not one that really gets lucky, but I was ecstatic when I learned that my chip can do 56x multi even more then when I stablized 5.1 with 1.47v.
> 
> I too might jump on IB when it comes out but we'll see, hopefully you get lucky the same as I did with my chip.


One funny thing about my chip is that I have tested it to operate with Internal PLL Overvoltage Feature disabled at 48x and 49x multi. It seems it works just as fine as with the feature enabled. I always thought that it needs to be enabled past 47x..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14249333*
> Thanks bud got it yesterday along with beating my best super pi run.
> 
> Remember how before you got your chip you said you was gonna beat my time with air cooling? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLL can vary accross different chips, however, some have found 1.70-1.75v to work well.


Ok thanks, prime just failed at the exact same time on the 4th core. 46 minutes in. I'm getting a bit concerned that I may have a weak core.


----------



## makeshiftballer

5050mhz 1.465v

20 passes ibt very high. had prime running for a while and the power cord was accidentally pulled from the wall im not really worried about it though it was around an hour in so im happy

is this stable enough to make the list???!?!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *makeshiftballer*











5050mhz 1.465v

20 passes ibt very high. had prime running for a while and the power cord was accidentally pulled from the wall im not really worried about it though it was around an hour in so im happy

is this stable enough to make the list???!?!


Make the image bigger. Also, the rules say Prime95


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *makeshiftballer*











5050mhz 1.465v

20 passes ibt very high. had prime running for a while and the power cord was accidentally pulled from the wall im not really worried about it though it was around an hour in so im happy

is this stable enough to make the list???!?!


Lol! Make sure you read the OP


----------



## munaim1

*makeshiftballer*

Sorry bud, like others have said prime 95 is the only one for this thread.









*EDIT:*

*Spreadsheet now contains cooling info and a new sheet has been created for that aswell. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, I think that iit s a great addition to the table and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*All club members double check that your cooling info is correct from when you took your screenshot









Also thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, we currently have just over 60 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!*


----------



## Tunagoblin

i5 2500k 4.8GHz @ 1.382~1.392v (load to idle, vdroop) on Air. 21.5hours stable. 1600 8-8-8-24 1T 1.515v. Max 81c. Ambient 27c.

Took me a while but got it stable.
These RAM will be able to go 1866 for sure.
So I'll try that next.
Other voltage settings are on the screen shots as well.

Attachment 220352Attachment 220353Attachment 220355Attachment 220354


----------



## munaim1

*Tunagoblin* Added Nice overclock bud


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14264440*
> *Tunagoblin* Added Nice overclock bud


Thanks! I guess I've reached my limit, though.
It can get to 5Ghz but it goes to 95c in 1.2sec on LinX lol.
My CPU's Core #1 and 2 are







....


----------



## TMallory

Finally stable! 4.6GHz @ 1.35v


----------



## turrican9

A couple of tips for you Sandy Stable people:

Select Blend Custom, type in as much mem you wanna test (I use 6000MB since I have 8GB RAM) and select 1 minute per FFT. This way you will rush through the FFT's and get all Vcore fluctuations for each FFT. Run it this way for 30 minutes. If OK, then do a 12 hours + run with the ammount of RAM you will use and the regular 15 minutes per FFT. Doing it this way, it will be a very strong indication that you may make it for 12 hours +. It's the switching between FFT's and thereby the Vcore fluctuations between different loads (FFT's) that is critical.

Also, I've found that bios 1606 for my ASUS P8P67 PRO gives it a much more stable Vcore under load (Less fluctuations) VS 1704 and 1850. I also seem to remember that the 1502 bios is very similar to the 1606 bios. This is tested with Offset Vcore, and CPU Spread Spectrum must be at AUTO or ENABLED. Or else it will fluctuate just as much as the 1704 and 1850 bioses.


----------



## SkullTrail

[email protected] on H50 (settings default) for 13 hours


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


A couple of tips for you Sandy Stable people:

Select Blend Custom, type in as much mem you wanna test (I use 6000MB since I have 8GB RAM) and select 1 minute per FFT. This way you will rush through the FFT's and get all Vcore fluctuations for each FFT. Run it this way for 30 minutes. If OK, then do a 12 hours + run with the ammount of RAM you will use and the regular 15 minutes per FFT. Doing it this way, it will be a very strong indication that you may make it for 12 hours +. It's the switching between FFT's and thereby the Vcore fluctuations between different loads (FFT's) that is critical.

Also, I've found that bios 1606 for my ASUS P8P67 PRO gives it a much more stable Vcore under load (Less fluctuations) VS 1704 and 1850. I also seem to remember that the 1502 bios is very similar to the 1606 bios. This is tested with Offset Vcore, and CPU Spread Spectrum must be at AUTO or ENABLED. Or else it will fluctuate just as much as the 1704 and 1850 bioses.


I do similar way for short stability test along with IBT, LinX (AVX).
In Prime95 I usually make 1024 as the min size in custom in place large ffts.
I use HCI Memtest to test RAM now. (recommended by ket from xtremesystems and others in OCN) Very good and quick way to test all RAM.


----------



## munaim1

*TMallory*

Added nice overclock bud, temps are looking pretty awesome with the new cooler









*Turrican*

Thanks for the tip bud, I'll check it out when I get some time









*Skulltrail*

Please read the OP for rules to get into the chart, It's consistant and everyone has followed the rules, I don't plan on changing them at all. Sorry bud but nevertheless it's a good overclock, however you might want to think about reseating the cooler because those temps are REALLY high for that overclock and cooler. On that note, I really don't think you need 1.336v for 4.2ghz, check the chart in regards to that









For those that missed it, grab your sig here:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]


----------



## TMallory

Just got home, so I'm now at 15 hours stable. I've updated my proof post with another screen so that the thread creator can update


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


Just got home, so I'm now at 15 hours stable. I've updated my proof post with another screen so that the thread creator can update










Cool done









Grab your sig here:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

I would have put your old submission in the old entries section, however it's just the prime duration that's changed. The old entries is there so you can have your own little database of your overclocks, see you view changes between your overclock ie voltages, temps etc.

Spreadsheet Updated


----------



## TMallory

Its a shame that the spreadsheet doesn't show OC/BIOS settings...before I adjusted mine I was seeing much lower vcore readings in CPU-Z, which is what is being put in the spreadsheet for vcore value. I assume most of 'em are accurate, but still









I guess I'll let 4.6GHz roll for a bit, unless I can manage a 24/7 5GHz


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


Its a shame that the spreadsheet doesn't show OC/BIOS settings...before I adjusted mine I was seeing much lower vcore readings in CPU-Z, which is what is being put in the spreadsheet for vcore value. I assume most of 'em are accurate, but still









I guess I'll let 4.6GHz roll for a bit, unless I can manage a 24/7 5GHz


True, but I think it may be asking for too much lol, already we have some problems with people posting on here and not following the rules.

Maybe OC/BIOS settings can be added in the future


----------



## lightsout

So I gave up on 4.8. Dropped down to 4.7ghz @ 1.368-1.376.

My 4th core ended up failing at 1.4v.

3 hours into prime going to let it run over night. Hopefully it will make it and I can give this little chip a break.

munaim1 thanks for your help in my other thread Im using the settings you recommended.

Turrican thanks for the advice on prime (and the help in my thread). I will try that quick initial stress method when I try to drop my vcore.


----------



## lightsout

Ok I'm in hope I did everything right.


----------



## munaim1

*lightsout*

Added to the table, nice overclock bud, seems you have a decent chip









Grab your sig here:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*Spreadsheet now contains cooling info and a new sheet has been created for that aswell. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, I think that iit s a great addition to the table and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*
Many thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, we currently have just over 60 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!*


----------



## lightsout

Thanks, I am still having the issue of getting stuck at the windows screen from a cold boot after work. Not sure what the deal is but a quick reboot fixes it. I'll worry about it later though.

Edit, anyone see my sig? I can preview it in the CP, I saved it but I don't see it. I have also selected show sigs in the options.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14286106*
> Thanks, I am still having the issue of getting stuck at the windows screen from a cold boot after work. Not sure what the deal is but a quick reboot fixes it. I'll worry about it later though.
> 
> Edit, anyone see my sig? I can preview it in the CP, I saved it but I don't see it. I have also selected show sigs in the options.


Read this, it might help.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14286319*
> Read this, it might help.


Thanks I bookmarked it. Not sure if thats my issue or not as this never happened until I installed this new cpu. If it keeps up I will do that reg hack.


----------



## General Disarray

Getting a bit frustrated now, tried 3 times at 1.3, 1.31, and 1.32 volts, each time i got a BSOD (101) about 8 hours in. I might try again at 1.33 but if that doesn't work, I quit.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Disarray;14289286*
> Getting a bit frustrated now, tried 3 times at 1.3, 1.31, and 1.32 volts, each time i got a BSOD (101) about 8 hours in. I might try again at 1.33 but if that doesn't work, I quit.


Is that for 4.5ghz? Keep at it bud, patience = stable lol
what temps you getting?


----------



## General Disarray

Yes, that's at 4.5. Getting up to around 78 max, I think that's a bit high for MX-4 on an H60 in push/pull, might try a reapplication.

I just think it's weird that it failed at about the same time into the test even after I increased the voltage. Does that sound right?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *General Disarray*


Yes, that's at 4.5. Getting up to around 78 max, I think that's a bit high for MX-4 on an H60 in push/pull, might try a reapplication.

I just think it's weird that it failed at about the same time into the test even after I increased the voltage. Does that sound right?


Background processes can do that, for instance a windows update etc, try running prime in diagnostic mode or without internet connection and the AV disabled.

Same happened to me, it turned out to be a windows update that caused it.

Hope that helps


----------



## General Disarray

The funny thing it that it made it through the AV scan after I forgot to disable it.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *General Disarray*


The funny thing it that it made it through the AV scan after I forgot to disable it.










next time it might not. All im saying is that too be more sure of stability try reducing background process and running prime, even better a complete fresh OS install without any drivers.


----------



## xtnod

Here's my stable 4.8Ghz 
I just bought another 8GB of RAM so I haven't installed that yet, but still I am pretty happy with the results, and temps.


----------



## munaim1

*Xtnod*

Nice one bud, will add you in a sec









*EDIT:*

Added







check the table it should show up any moment now. Nice overclock bud and very very nice temps









*Grab your sig from here:*



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## xtnod

thanks! I been thinking about doing a push/pull on my 320 RAD maybe it'll help drop the temps a few. But I am pretty satisfied with it for now.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtnod*


thanks! I been thinking about doing a push/pull on my 320 RAD maybe it'll help drop the temps a few. But I am pretty satisfied with it for now.


Go for it, it could drop temps further!! Might be a good idea if you plan on going higher, good luck with the 5ghz, be sure to post back here with another prime blend run at 5ghz, would be interesting to see the difference between your current one and at 5ghz, we would be able to see the voltage and temp difference between those clocks.

Post a new one and your old goes into the old entries section, that way you can make comparison, your own little datasheet lol









Good LUck


----------



## IIVisionII

With so many posts, I decided to make a little graph to get a better idea of what my 2600k could achieve and with what voltage. Here's a little graph I made for myself. Hopefully it comes in handy for someone else.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## IIVisionII

If anyone is interested too, I found the trendline for the 2600k vs Voltage and calculated some expected voltages. I know this isn't concrete, but it can give you a general idea of what to expect.

Trendline formula:
OC MHz =3489 * Voltage - 90.479

MHz Volts
34001.000
35001.029
36001.058
37001.086
38001.115
39001.144
40001.172
41001.201
42001.230
43001.258
44001.287
45001.316
46001.344
47001.373
48001.402
49001.430
50001.459
51001.488
52001.516
53001.545
54001.574
55001.602
56001.631
57001.660
58001.688
59001.717
60001.746
61001.774
62001.803
63001.832
64001.860
65001.889
66001.918
67001.946
68001.975
69002.004

If anyone is interested, I could make a graph and expected values for the 2500k as well.


----------



## munaim1

Doesn't work like that my friend, every cpu is different and some are very good and some a very poor. There would be too many variables to consider before creating any kind of graph or assumptions.


----------



## IIVisionII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Doesn't work like that my friend, every cpu is different and some are very good and some a very poor. There would be too many variables to consider before creating any kind of graph or assumptions.


I know, but I figured this should give people a general idea of a good starting point for their OC and how it stacks up to others. I'm sure that a lot of people fall way outside of anything you'd expect. I just find it easier to look at graphs and trends.


----------



## munaim1

*Spreadsheet now contains cooling info and a new sheet has been created for that aswell (All Sorted By Cooling). This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, I think that its a great addition to the table and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*
Many thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, we are very close to 70 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!*


----------



## xtnod

I think the cooling sheet is a great idea. Since we all know different coolers gives different results. It'll help give insights on what average temps everyone is getting with which cooling device and at what volts. And also which is the most popular is cooling the SB.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtnod*


I think the cooling sheet is a great idea. Since we all know different coolers gives different results. It'll help give insights on what average temps everyone is getting with which cooling device and at what volts. And also which is the most popular is cooling the SB.


Thanks bud, that's exactly the purpose of it


----------



## turrican9

Sandy Stable people: Have you tested if you can get away with a little bit less Vcore if using Command Rate 2t instead of 1t?

I think It may be helping me a little bit. I will continue testing.


----------



## spacin9guild

No more volts for you! Come back...ONE year.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Inglo

I went for the 43x multiplier with no problems.










I guess I was using the wrong tab on CPUID for my memory as I have 8 GB not 4 GB. Guess it doesn't make that much difference.


----------



## munaim1

*Spacin9guild*

Added to spreadsheet, thanks for following the rules and contributing to the thread.









*Inglo*

Updated your entry, you can find your old entries in the old entries section, should help you compare voltage and temp differences from each of your overclocks.









*For those that missed it, grab your sig from here:*



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Can I join the club?








Maybe some of you can help me get past 4.7ghz as well! I can't seem to get the 48x multiplier stable even at 1.4v


----------



## turrican9

*Looking through the sheet. Looking for 2600K, HT on and 4.8GHz*

Yeah... Seems like the others who have submitted here used in the 1.390 - 1.430 Vcore range for 4.8GHz. And I get better temps VS those NH-D14's with my Lapped TRUE 120 using the CM Hyper 212+ fan








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;14309914*
> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some of you can help me get past 4.7ghz as well! I can't seem to get the 48x multiplier stable even at 1.4v


Enabled Internal PLL Overvoltage?


----------



## Inglo

I was playing Batman Arkham Asylum this afternoon (which I hadn't played before). Scarecrow freaked me out. So there's a scene where right before your final encounter with Scarecrow, where he is supposed to be playing on Batman's worst fears, instead the screen totally glitches and it looks like you're having a complete overheat meltdown. I went to emergency shut down on my system because it looked so real. This is by design though; Scarecrow is actually playing on you the player's fear that your hardware is failing. I was totally fooled. The fact that this coincided with my current testing of overclocking stability is ironic. Although it looked like there was something going wrong with my 460 rather than my i5.


----------



## Mystic5hadow

Yet another update, this time with lower voltage, temps and a new XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 Water Cooling kit









Temps are much better this time around. About 15c better compared to my Antec Kuhler 920, lol.


----------



## munaim1

*bl1tzk1213g*

Added to spreadsheet, thanks for following the rules and contributing to the thread.









*Mystic5hadow*

Updated your entry, you can find your old entries in the old entries section, should help you compare voltage and temp differences from each of your overclocks.









*For those that missed it, grab your sig from here:*

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*bl1tzk1213g*

Added to spreadsheet, thanks for following the rules and contributing to the thread.









*Mystic5hadow*

Updated your entry, you can find your old entries in the old entries section, should help you compare voltage and temp differences from each of your overclocks.









*For those that missed it, grab your sig from here:*

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]










Thanks for the welcome







I just can't get to stabilize this beast at 4.8 I don't what I'm doing wrong


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


Thanks for the welcome







I just can't get to stabilize this beast at 4.8 I don't what I'm doing wrong










Did you try enabling Internal PLL Overvoltage?

Edit: I meant enabling it







Getting tired here


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g*


Thanks for the welcome







I just can't get to stabilize this beast at 4.8 I don't what I'm doing wrong










Post your BIOS settings for your current overclock and then we can help you out







Screenshot the bios


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Did you try enabling Internal PLL Overvoltage?

Edit: I meant enabling it







Getting tired here










Yes I believe I got it enabled









Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Post your BIOS settings for your current overclock and then we can help you out







Screenshot the bios










Ok thanks, here are the screenshots


----------



## sockpirate

how do you callibrate offset to get your desired voltage ?


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;14314408*
> Yes I believe I got it enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, here are the screenshots


Have you tried testing RAM at 4.8? In my case above 4.8Ghz, my ram needed a little more DRAM voltage even it's set at stock timings and everything.
Since going higher frequency will stress more on IMC especially if you have 2x4GB kit.
Also you may try turning up VCCIO (VTT, memory controller voltage) also.
But first, if you haven't tested your RAM fully, you should do that.
Use "HCI Memtest" you can d/l it for free. (max ram amount per app is I think 2048mb. so you have to open up 4 of this app to test all the ram.)


----------



## cba1986

Finally did it:










In case that there is something missing i will keep this thing running.

Offset
-0.030 - Ultra High.
VCCIO: 1.10
CPU PLL:1.8875

I disable HT because of the temps. And mainly because i prefer a higher clocks than threads that only inflates Vantage scores.

Finished:


----------



## Twinkadink

Here ya go.









IDK why my realtemp reset randomly in the test or something. Here is a picture of me stopping the test and seeing the "ran" thing in Prime95. Hope this is enough!


----------



## munaim1

*cba1986*

Added to spreadsheet, thanks for following the rules and contributing to the thread. This means you should be able to run bfbc2 for hours even days lol and I'm sure pretty sure you won't bsod unlike some people









*twinkadink*

Sorry bud screenshot not accepted, this is not just to show your running a stable overclock but a combination of cooling and temperature references, your real temps must be running the same time as prime is running, every entry has followed the same rules. Sorry bud.

*For those that missed it, grab your sig from here:*



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*bl1tzk1213g*

*Load-Line Calibration:* Ultra High is usually best.
*VRM Frequency:* Manual
*VRM Fixed Frequency Mode:* 350
*Phase Control:* Extreme
*Duty Control:* Extreme
*CPU Current Capability:* 140% it's safe don't worry! lol

*Vcore:* Work your way *UP* from 1.368v and continue upping as you up the multi.
*DRAM Voltage:* STOCK
*VCCSA Voltage:* Auto
*VCCIO Voltage:* Try increasing that to 1.125v (It's recommended to stay under 1.2v)
*CPU PLL Voltage:* try between 1.65v -1.75v (around 1.7v seems to be the sweet spot)
*PCH Voltage:* Auto
*CPU Spread Spectrum:* Enabled (apparently helps stabalize the vcore a little)
*VCCSA:* Auto

If you can boot in to windows with 48x multi then, PLL overvoltage is not really needed, only use pll overvoltage when you cannot boot into windows when you pass a particular multi.

*C3 and C6 Report:* *Disable if your using Offset voltage*
*C1E and EIST:* Enabled (Let it downclock when the overclock is not needed, it can help overall temps and the longitivity of your CPU.

Most of the settings there should stay like that when overclocking the sandy's, like I mentioned above play around with the PLL voltage, the VCCIO and the vcore to find your stable overclock and ALWAYS keep an eye on the temps. By the way concentrate on the CPU overclock first before getting the RAM into the equation. Also check out the First page for some TIPS and GUIDES that could help you.

*sockpirate*

This might be the best place to ask bud, Im not so familiar with offset voltage, I personally use manual. http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1012874-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-series-owners.html


----------



## cba1986

Thanks.

Honestly i didn't expect that this Oc hold it for 12 Hs. Good Times.

Some day i will try 4.8, but i'm happy with this right now.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;14316452*
> how do you callibrate offset to get your desired voltage ?


First find your overclock and note the voltage (under load). Then set your voltage to auto and offset mode. Log in to windows and run prime95 and check your voltage at load. If you see the voltage go below your "stable voltage" then simply use the + offset and add what ever amount is needed.

for example. Your stable vcore is 1.392v. Then when you use auto your voltage went down to 1.384v. Then use "+offset" set it to .005 or .010 to raise your vcore underload.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14316957*
> Have you tried testing RAM at 4.8? In my case above 4.8Ghz, my ram needed a little more DRAM voltage even it's set at stock timings and everything.
> Since going higher frequency will stress more on IMC especially if you have 2x4GB kit.
> Also you may try turning up VCCIO (VTT, memory controller voltage) also.
> But first, if you haven't tested your RAM fully, you should do that.
> Use "HCI Memtest" you can d/l it for free. (max ram amount per app is I think 2048mb. so you have to open up 4 of this app to test all the ram.)


I'll give it a shot though I thought the ram wouldn't matter whatever clock it runs as long as it's already stable? I believe I already tried running the ram at 1.6 @ 4.8 but I'll give it another shot.
Quote:


> *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> *Load-Line Calibration:* Ultra High is usually best.
> *VRM Frequency:* Manual
> *VRM Fixed Frequency Mode:* 350
> *Phase Control:* Extreme
> *Duty Control:* Extreme
> *CPU Current Capability:* 140% it's safe don't worry! lol
> 
> *Vcore:* Work your way *UP* from 1.368v and continue upping as you up the multi.
> *DRAM Voltage:* STOCK
> *VCCSA Voltage:* Auto
> *VCCIO Voltage:* Try increasing that to 1.125v (It's recommended to stay under 1.2v)
> *CPU PLL Voltage:* try between 1.65v -1.75v (around 1.7v seems to be the sweet spot)
> *PCH Voltage:* Auto
> *CPU Spread Spectrum:* Enabled (apparently helps stabalize the vcore a little)
> *VCCSA:* Auto
> 
> If you can boot in to windows with 48x multi then, PLL overvoltage is not really needed, only use pll overvoltage when you cannot boot into windows when you pass a particular multi.
> 
> *C3 and C6 Report:* *Disable if your using Offset voltage*
> *C1E and EIST:* Enabled (Let it downclock when the overclock is not needed, it can help overall temps and the longitivity of your CPU.
> 
> Most of the settings there should stay like that when overclocking the sandy's, like I mentioned above play around with the PLL voltage, the VCCIO and the vcore to find your stable overclock and ALWAYS keep an eye on the temps. By the way concentrate on the CPU overclock first before getting the RAM into the equation. Also check out the First page for some TIPS and GUIDES that could help you.


Ok munaim1 I'll try this as well when I get the time







I can boot to windows no problem. I just get either BSOD 101 or 124 which for sure is vcore or sometimes it locks up


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14318473*
> Thanks.
> 
> Honestly i didn't expect that this Oc hold it for 12 Hs. Good Times.
> 
> Some day i will try 4.8, but i'm happy with this right now.


Certainly good times, enjoying your gaming and let us know if you need any help getting to 4.8









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1tzk1213g;14318627*
> Ok munaim1 I'll try this as well when I get the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can boot to windows no problem. I just get either BSOD 101 or 124 which for sure is vcore or sometimes it locks up


Well in that case it's really all down to the vcore and vccio. Good luck bud and let us know how you get on


----------



## cba1986

I will. Thanks for the help-


----------



## munaim1

*Spreadsheet UPDATE*

Made some changes to the spreadsheet, I added 2 new sheets separating the CPU's, their both sorted by overclocks and I thought it would be a good idea especially because the HT that the 2600k offers does tend to require a little more vcore as apposed to the 2500k.

*Let me know what you guys think*


----------



## lightsout

Good job, its a great refrence for cpu buyers and OCers.


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

I've tested my newly in-house 2600K up to x56 multi. Computer started but froze on Windows boot. I sat 1.56v Vcore and LLC at Ultra high. This one may be able to start with even higher multipliers. I'm afraid of pushing too much on air though.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14319626*
> Good job, its a great refrence for cpu buyers and OCers.


Thanks bud









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14319730*
> *munaim1*
> 
> I've tested my newly in-house 2600K up to x56 multi. Computer started but froze on Windows boot. I sat 1.56v Vcore and LLC at Ultra high. This one may be able to start with even higher multipliers. I'm afraid of pushing too much on air though.


Wow that's good, but I would stop right there until you can get better cooling.
Anything above 56x(+) multi is considered very rare, see how far you can get but I would not recommend doing that without watercolling atleast.

On that note I JUST found that I could do 57x multi with my chip.



I might put it up for sale and just get the 2600k, I think i'm done pushing my chip to the limit with water, I don't really see myself doing phase or LN2 anytime soon, therefore it might be ideal for someone else.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14319852*
> Thanks bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's good, but I would stop right there until you can get better cooling.
> Anything above 56x(+) multi is considered very rare, see how far you can get but I would not recommend doing that without watercolling atleast.
> 
> On that note I JUST found that I could do 57x multi with my chip.
> 
> 
> 
> I might put it up for sale and just get the 2600k, I think i'm done pushing my chip to the limit with water, I don't really see myself doing phase or LN2 anytime soon, therefore it might be ideal for someone else.


I will not go watercooling for my system. I ran watercooling in 2004 - 2005 I believe. But not in later times. And I won't bother doing it more.

My goal right now is a stable 5GHz on air with HT-off.

Good luck selling that golden chip. Hopefully you will get a good deal of money for it







You've already done what can be done with it.

Also, if you go 2600K, I hope you get a good one


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14320004*
> I will not go watercooling for my system. I ran watercooling in 2004 - 2005 I believe. But not in later times. And I won't bother doing it more.
> 
> My goal right now is a stable 5GHz on air with HT-off.
> 
> Good luck selling that golden chip. Hopefully you will get a good deal of money for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already done what can be done with it.
> 
> Also, if you go 2600K, I hope you get a good one


Thanks bud good luck to you too









I hope I can get one that can do 5ghz with less than 1.5v with HT on lol (ideally less than 1.45v)


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14320055*
> Thanks bud good luck to you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I can get one that can do 5ghz with less than 1.5v with HT on lol (ideally less than 1.45v)


Well, with your watercooling it should be possibe. Mine does 4.8GHz at about 1.4v full load Vcore with HT-ON. But increasing after this, I have to disable HT because of temps. So far it seems fine at 5GHz HT-Off in the 1.440 - 1.464v Vcore range, under load.

Tested a little bit at 5.1GHz HT-Off. Will probably require closer to 1.5v Vcore under load.

Also, I'm getting tired of those 12 hours + Blend runs. So instead I will just do my usual Custom 6000MB and 5 minutes per FFT instead of 15 minutes. And will run it for 4 - 5 hours. 4 hours with 5 minutes per FFT will equal to the same amount of FFT's as 15 minutes per FFT for 12 hours.

I will make two profiles in bios. One for 4.8GHz with HT on and one for 5GHz and HT Off. I'm getting the same temps on both settings, even with the Vcore difference. Shows how much more Wattage HT Draws.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14320160*
> Well, with your watercooling it should be possibe. Mine does 4.8GHz at about 1.4v full load Vcore with HT-ON. But increasing after this, I have to disable HT because of temps. So far it seems fine at 5GHz HT-Off in the 1.440 - 1.464v Vcore range, under load.
> 
> Tested a little bit at 5.1GHz HT-Off. Will probably require closer to 1.5v Vcore under load.
> 
> Also, I'm getting tired of those 12 hours + Blend runs. So instead I will just do my usual Custom 6000MB and 5 minutes per FFT instead of 15 minutes. And will run it for 4 - 5 hours. 4 hours with 5 minutes per FFT will equal to the same amount of FFT's as 15 minutes per FFT for 12 hours.
> 
> I will make two profiles in bios. One for 4.8GHz with HT on and one for 5GHz and HT Off. I'm getting the same temps on both settings, even with the Vcore difference. Shows how much more Wattage HT Draws.


Been kinda persuaded to keep my golden sandy lol so the next thing I step up to from this is mostly likely going to be Ivy. Enjoy your 2600k bud.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Is it okay to run the voltages said below on a 2500k for 24/7 at 5.0ghz? And what I mean by 24/7 is my computer is just on that long, it's not a folding rig. Only time it sees a decent amount of load is during games. It's set at 1.485v in bios, idles at 1.5v, and under prime95 it's at 1.488v. As for my temps, I idle low 30s, and the full load (in prime) is mid 60s. It's currently under water.

Also, would changing the llc lower that difference in voltage between load/idle? It's currently set at ultra in the bios settings.

And yes the power saving features are enabled, so it drops to 16x multiplier when idle, but the voltages are still the ones previously said.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz;14322747*
> Is it okay to run the voltages said below on a 2500k for 24/7 at 5.0ghz? And what I mean by 24/7 is my computer is just on that long, it's not a folding rig. Only time it sees a decent amount of load is during games. It's set at 1.485v in bios, idles at 1.5v, and under prime95 it's at 1.488v. As for my temps, I idle low 30s, and the full load (in prime) is mid 60s. It's currently under water.
> 
> Also, would changing the llc lower that difference in voltage between load/idle? It's currently set at ultra in the bios settings.
> 
> And yes the power saving features are enabled, so it drops to 16x multiplier when idle, but the voltages are still the ones previously said.


24/7 safe voltages are not really discussed on here because it has created a HUGE confusion as to whats right and what's wrong, therefore I ask that no discussions for that matter are on this thread, however, I stated this in the first page of the thread, take it as you will:

No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the new sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')

Please remember that not all chips are the same, some can do high overclocks with low voltage some cannot as you can see in this this thread and many others.

LLC is there to compensate the vdroop, lowering the LLC will widen tha gap between idle and load voltage. I believe that is the best your going to get it. If you use Extreme level (100%) LLC it will more than likely spike way higher than what you set it in the bios, therefore I recommend keeping it at Ultra High.

I fyou want the voltages to drop along with your multiplier you must use the Offset method.

Hope that helps


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14322855*
> 24/7 safe voltages are not really discussed on here because it has created a HUGE confusion as to whats right and what's wrong, therefore I ask that no discussions for that matter are on this thread, however, I stated this in the first page of the thread, take it as you will:
> 
> No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the new sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')
> 
> Please remember that not all chips are the same, some can do high overclocks with low voltage some cannot as you can see in this this thread and many others.
> 
> LLC is there to compensate the vdroop, lowering the LLC will widen tha gap between idle and load voltage. I believe that is the best your going to get it. If you use Extreme level (100%) LLC it will more than likely spike way higher than what you set it in the bios, therefore I recommend keeping it at Ultra High.
> 
> I fyou want the voltages to drop along with your multiplier you must use the Offset method.
> 
> Hope that helps


Sorry, I didn't realize you wanted to stray away from that topic. I read quite a bit of the thread, but I've read so many it's hard to keep track. I actually took your 5.1ghz settings you listed and put them as my settings but with the 50x multi, although the only thing I really used was the voltages other than vcore.

I realize that all chips are different, but I guess my question was more geared towards the people with the higher voltages, wondering if they run it at those voltages 24/7. I see yours is because you have it listed, but yeah









Thanks for your input, and this thread has helped a lot!


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14318247*
> 
> *Load-Line Calibration:* Ultra High is usually best.
> *VRM Frequency:* Manual
> *VRM Fixed Frequency Mode:* 350
> *Phase Control:* Extreme
> *Duty Control:* Extreme
> *CPU Current Capability:* 140% it's safe don't worry! lol
> 
> *Vcore:* Work your way *UP* from 1.368v and continue upping as you up the multi.
> *DRAM Voltage:* STOCK
> *VCCSA Voltage:* Auto
> *VCCIO Voltage:* Try increasing that to 1.125v (It's recommended to stay under 1.2v)
> *CPU PLL Voltage:* try between 1.65v -1.75v (around 1.7v seems to be the sweet spot)
> *PCH Voltage:* Auto
> *CPU Spread Spectrum:* Enabled (apparently helps stabalize the vcore a little)
> *VCCSA:* Auto
> 
> If you can boot in to windows with 48x multi then, PLL overvoltage is not really needed, only use pll overvoltage when you cannot boot into windows when you pass a particular multi.
> 
> *C3 and C6 Report:* *Disable if your using Offset voltage*
> *C1E and EIST:* Enabled (Let it downclock when the overclock is not needed, it can help overall temps and the longitivity of your CPU.


I was under the impression that C1E has to be disabled in addition to C3 and C6 if one is using offset voltage. My CPU already runs at 1.6Ghz when idle. What would C1E do?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz;14322976*
> Sorry, I didn't realize you wanted to stray away from that topic. I read quite a bit of the thread, but I've read so many it's hard to keep track. I actually took your 5.1ghz settings you listed and put them as my settings but with the 50x multi, although the only thing I really used was the voltages other than vcore.
> 
> I realize that all chips are different, but I guess my question was more geared towards the people with the higher voltages, wondering if they run it at those voltages 24/7. I see yours is because you have it listed, but yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input, and this thread has helped a lot!


The guys that have posted on here with their results are either running these for 24/7 or not im not sure, but the thread states "POST YOUR 24/7" so they must be lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14323028*
> I was under the impression that C1E has to be disabled in addition to C3 and C6 if one is using offset voltage. My CPU already runs at 1.6Ghz when idle. What would C1E do?


If I remember correctly C1E/EIST is what reduces the multi and downclocks the overclock when it's not under load. I believe I have it enabled in the BIOS, however I can turn it off using realtemp in the OS and it won't downclock to 1.6ghz anymore, On that note I have EIST still enabled.

Through Realtemp if I disable EIST and keep C1E enabled the overclock still downclocks.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14323144*
> If I remember corrently C1E/EIST is what reduces the multi and downclocks the overclock when it's not under load.


Odd, I already have that without C1E. I'll turn it on and see what happens


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14323166*
> Odd, I already have that without C1E. I'll turn it on and see what happens


because you have EIST enabled, I believe it pretty much does the same thing as C1E.

*EDIT:* I found some info regarding the C1E and EIST, it may be a few years old lol but I wonder how it works with sandybridge, anyways HERE. I will do some testing on this whole C1E and EIST for SB.


----------



## LethalRise750

Edited and will repost later on.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Heres mine, probably leave it overnight again


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

6 hours in on my first 12hr bench. Sat here and read all 182 pages! Thanks for putting this together munaim1. Trying for 4.8 stable for now. Temps suck at the moment (70-80c w/Noctua at 1.435v in bios), ambient is about 23-27c.

Hopefully I can be added to the list this afternoon!


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeba-Ace;14326761*
> 6 hours in on my first 12hr bench. Sat here and read all 182 pages! Thanks for putting this together munaim1. Trying for 4.8 stable for now. Temps suck at the moment (70-80c w/Noctua at 1.435v in bios), ambient is about 23-27c.
> 
> Hopefully I can be added to the list this afternoon!


I have the same cooler and i5 and my max temp is at 82c (w/OC ram) @4.8 so your temp is in average.
Mine heats up more than average chip even at lower voltage, though.

Also you should fill out your system info.


----------



## hkfusion

Here's my 4.8GHz stability screen!

















By hkfusion at 2011-07-24


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14327557*
> I have the same cooler and i5 and my max temp is at 82c (w/OC ram) @4.8 so your temp is in average.
> Mine heats up more than average chip even at lower voltage, though.
> 
> Also you should fill out your system info.


Well, another couple hours and I should have my first banner







. Unless this chip ignites a fire in my case







, damn third core touched 90c but all cores running in the low to mid 70's celcius.

Tunagoblin...filling out info, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## munaim1

*McLaren_F1 & hkfusion*

Added to spreadsheet, thanks for following the rules and contributing to the thread. Check your tabel on a few minutes and your submission should be included









*Grab your sig from here:*



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*Cheeba_ace*

Thanks bud, 182 pages







lol Glad that's helped out









Anyways good luck bud and please follow the rules accordingly or alternativly look at the submission screenshot's above









*EDIT:* Please also provide cooling info either in notepad or from your system spec info


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

Ok, stable it is. I hope I'm doing this right







.










Tried to load a bigger pic but that didn't work out right







Trying to re-size screenshot.


----------



## munaim1

Could you try and add it as an attachment?^


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14330154*
> Could you try and add it as an attachment?^


Added attatchment (sorry, told u I was a newb, didn't even know how to do that) it's a little better I think.

You'd think after reading this whole thread I would know how to link an attatchment. Still learning....


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeba-Ace;14330242*
> Better?


That's much bettter, I've just added you, please give it a mintue before checking the table for it to refresh. By the way nice overclock but shame about those temps, however, nothing will get the CPU temps that high in everyday usage so you should be fine. Nice one









*Grab your sig from here:*



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]











*EDIT:* No worries, nearly everybody here is still learning, im sure you'll get the hang of it real soon


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

Thanks munaim1! Yeah, 12hr run had me watching real temp like a hawk! I'm comfortable with the temps even though they are a bit high. Idles around high 20's low 30's. Do you think reapplying paste would net me any gains or is this just what I need to expect from the DH14 and this average chip I have?

Got it to 5.0 at 1.485 but only lasted about a half hour (should have seen those temps hit 95c!!) Looks like 5ghz might be out of range with this cooler and chip but I'll keep tweaking and reading!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeba-Ace;14330440*
> Thanks munaim1! Yeah, 12hr run had me watching real temp like a hawk! I'm comfortable with the temps even though they are a bit high. Idles around high 20's low 30's. Do you think reapplying paste would net me any gains or is this just what I need to expect from the DH14 and this average chip I have?
> 
> Got it to 5.0 at 1.485 but only lasted about a half hour (should have seen those temps hit 95c!!) Looks like 5ghz might be out of range with this cooler and chip but I'll keep tweaking and reading!


Well it truly depends on what your ambient temps are, I mean to compare with the other's results you have to consider ambient, with that said, I just had a look at the table and it seems that you using a little more voltage than others. Have you tried reducing vcore? Also wouldn't hurt to remount the cooler. What TIM are you using? I would personally try and reduce the vcore to around 1.4v if possible and try getting that stable.

At the moment it seems that your running the highest vcore for a 4.8ghz overclock in that table, click the 'By 2600k' and then you'll see.

*EDIT:* Lowest vcore that obtained a 4.8ghz overclock on a 2600k with HT is 1.304v by "pulkpull" and highest so far is yourself, going by that I would definitely try and decrease it as much as possible. It may not be stable but atleast you'll know.

Hope that helps


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

Good info munaimi1, based on the chart you're right I'm at the top for voltage at 4.8. (chart is awesome by the way) Gonna try and decrease vcore and ease the heat. At least I'm not the hottest, sockpirate has more heat than me!









Anyone suggest a good read for water cooling?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeba-Ace;14330875*
> Good info munaimi1, based on the chart you're right I'm at the top for voltage at 4.8. (chart is awesome by the way) Gonna try and decrease vcore and ease the heat. At least I'm not the hottest, sockpirate has more heat than me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone suggest a good read for water cooling?


LOl thanks, trust me sockpirate's ambient was crazy hot!!!

Here are some watercooling threads that helped me out:

How to setup and install a water cooling setup/loop 3 parts Juggalo23451 H2O cooling Editor

WaterCooling Guide For Beginner This is quite a good one.

Alternatively if you don't want to do custom loop, a rasa kit would do quite well, head over to the watercooling section for more info.










*EDIT:* Here completely forgot about the sticky thread: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/226970-water-cooling-essential-threads.html There's tonnes of links on that thread.


----------



## turrican9

I've actually isolated one very, very difficult FFT for my system. The 1344KB FFT. It seems my CPU will pass almost any FFT at 5GHz at 1.460v Vcore, LLC Ultra high, but not this particular FFT. I've even tried all the way up to 1.49v Vcore only running 1344KB - 1344KB and 6000MB. It fails fast. I've even tried 49 x102.1 to rule out the multi.

This is also true at lower speeds, this particular FFT requires alot of Vcore. If one run the usual Preset of 15 minutes per FFT, this particular FFT should show up after about 3 hours + according to my calculations.

I'm using this particular FFT at 4.9GHz right now and so far it seems good at about 1.432v Vcore. This is using + 0.060 Offset and LLC at Ultra high. + 0.040 Offset failed fast at this FFT. HT is disabled in all these tests. If it holds at 1.432v Vcore at 4.9GHz, and my CPU will not pass this particular FFT at 5GHz even at 1.48v - 1.49v (Fails fast on 1344KB - 1344KB but can go for hours on other FFT's with 1.46v Vcore.) Vcore, my CPU is not good for 5GHz.

I would like others to try this particular FFT, to see if they also find this one much harder than any other FFT. If so, we may have a breakthrough as to do a very fast test before starting the usual preset. This will save us ALOT of time!

Select Blend Custom and type in 1344 - 1344 and type in as much RAM as you can.

Update: It is doing fine at 1.432v Vcore and 4.9GHz. It will not at 5GHz and upto 1.49v Vcore. I've even tried about 4.995MHz, failed there also. So it seems I have some kind of wall close to 5GHz, but only with the 1344 - 1344 FFT.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14331060*
> I've actually isolated one very, very difficult FFT for my system. The 1344KB FFT. It seems my CPU will pass almost any FFT at 5GHz at 1.460v Vcore, LLC Ultra high, but not this particular FFT. I've even tried all the way up to 1.49v Vcore only running 1344KB - 1344KB and 6000MB. It fails fast. I've even tried 49 x102.1 to rule out the multi.
> 
> This is also true at lower speeds, this particular FFT requires alot of Vcore. If one run the usual Preset of 15 minutes per FFT, this particular FFT should show up after about 3 hours + according to my calculations.
> 
> I'm using this particular FFT at 4.9GHz right now and so far it seems good at about 1.432v Vcore. This is using + 0.060 Offset and LLC at Ultra high. + 0.040 Offset failed fast at this FFT. HT is disabled in all these tests. If it holds at 1.432v Vcore at 4.9GHz, and my CPU will not pass this particular FFT at 5GHz even at 1.48v - 1.49v (Fails fast on 1344KB - 1344KB but can go for hours on other FFT's with 1.46v Vcore.) Vcore, my CPU is not good for 5GHz.
> 
> I would like others to try this particular FFT, to see if they also find this one much harder than any other FFT. If so, we may have a breakthrough as to do a very fast test before starting the usual preset. This will save us ALOT of time!
> 
> Select Blend Custom and type in 1344 - 1344 and type in as much RAM as you can.
> 
> Update: It is doing fine at 1.432v Vcore and 4.9GHz. It will not at 5GHz and upto 1.49v Vcore. I've even tried about 4.995MHz, failed there also. So it seems I have some kind of wall close to 5GHz, but only with the 1344 - 1344 FFT.










1344KB FFT, noted, thanks for letting us know bud +rep

By the way have you tried upping the vcore more?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14331535*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1344KB FFT, noted, thanks for letting us know bud +rep
> 
> By the way have you tried upping the vcore more?


Thanks.

Not tried over 1.49v. Strange thing is it passes the 1344KB FFT at 4.9GHz at 1.432v Vcore.

But all my testing until now, using different speeds and Vcore shows there is something special about the 1344KB FFT. At least for my CPU.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14331638*
> Thanks.
> 
> Not tried over 1.49v. Strange thing is it passes the 1344KB FFT at 4.9GHz at 1.432v Vcore.
> 
> But all my testing until now, using different speeds and Vcore shows there is something special about the 1344KB FFT. At least for my CPU.


what version of prime do you have? try this one: http://majorgeeks.com/downloadget.php?id=4363&file=5&evp=ffc2a25c3011b055346f699a0c02444e


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


what version of prime do you have? try this one: http://majorgeeks.com/downloadget.ph...6f699a0c02444e


26.5 Build5 64bit is the one I use.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


26.5 Build5 64bit is the one I use.


Well try the one I linked in the previous post, it's prime 26.6 Build 3 x64.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Well try the one I linked in the previous post, it's prime 26.6 Build 3 x64.










Here is the deal, I'm shooting for a 12 hour + Blend at 4.9GHz, HT Off with my Current Prime95 version, based on my findings on the 1344KB FFT, as we speak.

Tomorrow, I will try the version you linked to, at my known problem settings using the 1344KB FFT again.

This is getting more and more interesting. And people saying that even your grandma can overclock a Sandy, well, they are misstaken, at least when it comes to these higher speeds and Blend stability


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Here is the deal, I'm shooting for a 12 hour + Blend at 4.9GHz, HT Off with my Current Prime95 version, based on my findings on the 1344KB FFT, as we speak.

Tomorrow, I will try the version you linked to, at my known problem settings using the 1344KB FFT again.

This is getting more and more interesting. And people saying that even your grandma can overclock a Sandy, well, they are misstaken, at least when it comes to these higher speeds and Blend stability










Cool









Sandy can get to 4.5/4.6 without much problems, anything above that can be quite tough. It me a long time to stabalise mine. Anyways good luck bud


----------



## McLaren_F1

Left it on longer, probably overkill


----------



## munaim1

*McLaren_F1*

52 hours?







If you require absolute stability then go for it, no such thing as overkill, this is OCN!!!









Don't over do it though, stress testing for pro-longed periods of time is not a very good idea, there are risk's like degradetion.

Anyways would you like me to update your submission on the table?


----------



## turrican9

In my 12 hours + attempt I've already passed the 1200KB FFT and the 'notorious' 1344KB FFT. The 1536KB FFT is going just fine... And in between all these are small FFT's... So I think I'm on to something about that 1344KB FFT... We'll see if it holds true... If so, this can be huge...

Also, we all know those small FFT's are a piece of cake on Sandy. All I want is a quick way to find out if we can be long term stable in Blend. I think large FFT's is the answer, and I may have found the starting point, and pherhaps the key FFT. We'll see...


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*McLaren_F1*

52 hours?







If you require absolute stability then go for it, no such thing as overkill, this is OCN!!!









Don't over do it though, stress testing for pro-longed periods of time is not a very good idea, there are risk's like degradetion.

Anyways would you like me to update your submission on the table?


Sure update it, ive stopped it now lol, thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


In my 12 hours + attempt I've already passed the 1200KB FFT and the 'notorious' 1344KB FFT. The 1536KB FFT is going just fine... And in between all these are small FFT's... So I think I'm on to something about that 1344KB FFT... We'll see if it holds true... If so, this can be huge...

Also, we all know those small FFT's are a piece of cake on Sandy. All I want is a quick way to find out if we can be long term stable in Blend. I think large FFT's is the answer, and I may have found the starting point, and pherhaps the key FFT. We'll see...











Usually 25 LinX with newest binarys and 24hrs Blend test is the way to go


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


Sure update it, ive stopped it now lol, thanks










Done


----------



## p4spooky

Here is my 2600K - 12+ hours Prime Blend stable at 4.5Ghz (1.27v)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4spooky;14336330*
> Here is my 2600K - 12+ hours Prime Blend stable at 4.5Ghz (1.27v)


Very nice overclock bud, thank you for following the rules and contributing to the thread, welcome to the club









Please go HERE and fill in your system spec, while your at it, you can copy and paste this in 'your signature' HERE



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## turrican9

Turned out I stumbled uppon another special FFT that required a little Vcore bump after the 1344KB passed. Namely the 1792KB FFT. After it had passed that one, Blend continued for 12 hours +. So I will use these FFT's to narrow problems down fast.

I will probably submit a HT-On test at 4.8GHz in time.

For now, here are my 4.9GHz HT-Off submission.


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

Let me tell you, using the 1344KB FFT is really working... Last time I tried 4.8GHz with HT on I was using Offset + 0.035. It failed after many hours in the regular 15 minute per FFT test and using 6000MB. In fact, I was asleep when it happened.

So now I tried the same settings again, only narrowing it down to this one 1344KB FFT. And it failed within minutes.

But as I've also said, It may be the 1792KB FFT is even more sensitive. So now I've upped the Offset to + 0.045. Trying the 1344KB FFT, and if that passes for 15 minutes I will jump straigth to the 1792KB FFT. If that also passes, I'm certain it will do 12 hours +. I've really found something here









Maybe I will try to find out just how much Vcore I need to break that wall at 5GHz on these two FFT's.

Oh, and I'm using Prime95 2.66 version you linked to







It behaves just like the version I used earlier though. No surprise. FFT's are still the same.

btw: I just voted for this thread. Somehow forgotten to do it earlier. Gave it 'excellent' five stars









Update: I've just broken the 5GHz 'wall' with regards to the 1344KB FFT. It seems it needed Offset + 0.120. I've only tried + 0.100 in my last attempts. This gives a load Voltage of 1.488 - 1.504 with this particular FFT. So If I want, I can make a 12 hours + 5GHz stable run. However, I must tolerate temps in the 85c range... Not worth it, when I can manage 4.9GHz at Offset + 0.070


----------



## The Viper

Heh do we have a SB 2600k owners club, where people can just post their OCs and not 36 hours of P95 stability?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Viper*


Heh do we have a SB 2600k owners club, where people can just post their OCs and not 36 hours of P95 stability?


*/]-The Official Intel Core i7-2600K Owners Club-/]*


----------



## The Viper

I thought I had searched for one, apparently not adequately enough, thanks for being patient

turrican9: just out of curiosity, can you boot into windows on 50x with internal PLL disabled?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Viper*


I thought I had searched for one, apparently not adequately enough, thanks for being patient

turrican9: just out of curiosity, can you boot into windows on 50x with internal PLL disabled?


Tried up to x49. Not tried x50 with PLL disabled yet.


----------



## The Viper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Tried up to x49. Not tried x50 with PLL disabled yet.


well if u get some spare time between ur stability testing, id love to see what the max multi you can boot into windows without PLL enabled


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Viper*


well if u get some spare time between ur stability testing, id love to see what the max multi you can boot into windows without PLL enabled


I'll try it. But I don't think we are allowed to discuss these things in this thread.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I'll try it. But I don't think we are allowed to discuss these things in this thread.


What makes you think it's not allowed here lol discuss anything about sandybridge even cooling but NOT safe voltage lol









Edit:
+1 what viper said, I too would like to know what you max multiple is. By the way discussions are always welcome but because of past experience with the 'safe voltage' topic I would much rather like it not be about that, anything else on topic is absolutely fine.

Also once I get home i'll add your new submission, only one entry is allowed in all entries section, I will take you current submission over to the old entries section.

Thanks for the 5star







this thread ain't doing so bad lol nearly 100k views and just over 70 members


----------



## turrican9

Well, then... I disabled Internal PLL Overvoltage. It booted into Windows at x50 and now at x51... How strange... I never thought it would work with it disabled...

Trying x52 now...

Update: Booted to Windows at x52 with the Internal PLL Overvoltage option disabled...

I'm not trying higher for now..


----------



## The Viper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Well, then... I disabled Internal PLL Overvoltage. It booted into Windows at x50 and now at x51... How strange... I never thought it would work with it disabled...

Trying x52 now...

Update: Booted to Windows at x52 with the Internal PLL Overvoltage option disabled...

I'm not trying higher for now..


wow thats awesome man, very good chip...I wonder what the max multi is on that CPU, could it be an elusive 57X multi chip? Only one way to find out


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Viper*


wow thats awesome man, very good chip...I wonder what the max multi is on that CPU, could it be an elusive 57X multi chip? Only one way to find out










I've already tried x56 and my system started, but was not able to boot Windows. I only tried about 1.56v Vcore though. And can't remember if HT was disabled.

Not tried x57 yet. I wanna investigate closer, but I'm afraid of destroying this nice chip..

Also testing 4.7GHz HT-On with the 1344KB FFT now... And it seems to get away at only 1.344v - 1.360v under load. 4.8GHz HT on requires about 1.400v - 1.416v


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I've already tried x56 and my system started, but was not able to boot Windows. I only tried about 1.56v Vcore though. And can't remember if HT was disabled.

Not tried x57 yet. I wanna investigate closer, but I'm afraid of destroying this nice chip..

Also testing 4.7GHz HT-On with the 1344KB FFT now... And it seems to get away at only 1.344v - 1.360v under load. 4.8GHz HT on requires about 1.400v - 1.416v


That's awesome, you should be okay up to 1.6v even with air just to check that the systems boot's into windows without letting the cpu load much (try disabling 2 cores). Sounds like your chip is quite good.







Let us know how you get along.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*munaim1*

Let me tell you, using the 1344KB FFT is really working... Last time I tried 4.8GHz with HT on I was using Offset + 0.035. It failed after many hours in the regular 15 minute per FFT test and using 6000MB. In fact, I was asleep when it happened.

So now I tried the same settings again, only narrowing it down to this one 1344KB FFT. And it failed within minutes.

But as I've also said, It may be the 1792KB FFT is even more sensitive. So now I've upped the Offset to + 0.045. Trying the 1344KB FFT, and if that passes for 15 minutes I will jump straigth to the 1792KB FFT. If that also passes, I'm certain it will do 12 hours +. I've really found something here









Maybe I will try to find out just how much Vcore I need to break that wall at 5GHz on these two FFT's.

Oh, and I'm using Prime95 2.66 version you linked to







It behaves just like the version I used earlier though. No surprise. FFT's are still the same.

btw: I just voted for this thread. Somehow forgotten to do it earlier. Gave it 'excellent' five stars









Update: I've just broken the 5GHz 'wall' with regards to the 1344KB FFT. It seems it needed Offset + 0.120. I've only tried + 0.100 in my last attempts. This gives a load Voltage of 1.488 - 1.504 with this particular FFT. So If I want, I can make a 12 hours + 5GHz stable run. However, I must tolerate temps in the 85c range... Not worth it, when I can manage 4.9GHz at Offset + 0.070


Damn you... I thought my system was stable but it failed on 1344KB and 1792KB... Guess I have to give it a bit more juice







Thanks for bringing those 2 to my attention


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


Damn you... I thought my system was stable but if failed on 1344KB and 1792KB... Guess I have to give it a bit more juice







Thanks for bringing those 2 to my attention


Then we have a proof this may apply on all Sandybridge CPU's. If so, this is big









This will save us alot of time. Just making sure these two FFT's are stable will just take 20 - 30 minutes, then it will pass 12 hours + in the regular preset with all FFT's









I too had to give my CPU a considerable Vcore bump for these two FFT's to pass. It seemed stable at a lower Vcore with other FFT's. So this seems to be the 'key' FFT's for Sandybridge Blend testing.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Then we have a proof this may apply on all Sandybridge CPU's. If so, this is big









This will save us alot of time. Just making sure these two FFT's are stable will just take 20 - 30 minutes, then it will pass 12 hours + in the regular preset with all FFT's









I too had to give my CPU a considerable Vcore bump for these two FFT's to pass. It seemed stable at a lower Vcore with other FFT's. So this seems to be the 'key' FFT's for Sandybridge Blend testing.


This is certainly very interesting, I'll try this out and I'll get a few of the guys from the table to do the same and we'll hopefully let you know how it goes


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14345404*
> Then we have a proof this may apply on all Sandybridge CPU's. If so, this is big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will save us alot of time. Just making sure these two FFT's are stable will just take 20 - 30 minutes, then it will pass 12 hours + in the regular preset with all FFT's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too had to give my CPU a considerable Vcore bump for these two FFT's to pass. It seemed stable at a lower Vcore with other FFT's. So this seems to be the 'key' FFT's for Sandybridge Blend testing.


Added an extra 0.005v and I passed both those tests. Going to let Prime95 run for 17 hours to see how 4.5Ghz is at 1.288v


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14346141*
> Added an extra 0.005v and I passed both those tests. Going to let Prime95 run for 17 hours to see how 4.5Ghz is at 1.288v


When I failed those, I upped by + 0.010 to compensate for Vdroops.. only adding + 0.005 is taking a chance...

If I remember correctly I passed the 1344KB FFT after upping from + 0.035 Offset to 0.040, but failed the 1792KB FFT. So ended up with + 0.045 for 4.8GHz HT-On. Running Blend as we speak.

Hope it goes well for you.

By the way, that Vcore for 4.5GHz is pretty good


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

I am currently running blend (5 hrs in) trying to lower my stable 4.8 vcore (currently 1.432, now running at 1.408(I'm tryin munaimi1!)) and lower my temps. Can someone explain how I can test these particular FFT's (I really don't know what those are I just see it as the test runs







).

I mean I simply open up prime and select torture test then blend, past that I really am in over my head. Just curious how I can set the test up just for those fft's turican9 is referring to.

Thanks


----------



## munaim1

*Turrican*

Your submission has been added, all your previous submissions are still availabe in the old entries section.







The one you could compare to is cba1986, his HT off and is on water- Corsair H50.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeba-Ace;14347641*
> I am currently running blend (5 hrs in) trying to lower my stable 4.8 vcore (currently 1.432, now running at 1.408(I'm tryin munaimi1!)) and lower my temps. Can someone explain how I can test these particular FFT's (I really don't know what those are I just see it as the test runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I mean I simply open up prime and select torture test then blend, past that I really am in over my head. Just curious how I can set the test up just for those fft's turican9 is referring to.
> 
> Thanks


Select Blend Custom and type in min 1344 - max 1344 and type in as much free RAM as possible. For yourself try 10/12gb RAM (11000mb or something). Hopefully it passes your original overclock, then try the same with the 1792KB FFT.









*EDIT:* Good luck on lowering your voltage bud, hopefully it should still be stable







1.408v would be pretty sweet, however if you can get it lower, to around 1.38v, then that would be even better.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14318247*
> 
> *bl1tzk1213g*
> 
> *Load-Line Calibration:* Ultra High is usually best.
> *VRM Frequency:* Manual
> *VRM Fixed Frequency Mode:* 350
> *Phase Control:* Extreme
> *Duty Control:* Extreme
> *CPU Current Capability:* 140% it's safe don't worry! lol
> 
> *Vcore:* Work your way *UP* from 1.368v and continue upping as you up the multi.
> *DRAM Voltage:* STOCK
> *VCCSA Voltage:* Auto
> *VCCIO Voltage:* Try increasing that to 1.125v (It's recommended to stay under 1.2v)
> *CPU PLL Voltage:* try between 1.65v -1.75v (around 1.7v seems to be the sweet spot)
> *PCH Voltage:* Auto
> *CPU Spread Spectrum:* Enabled (apparently helps stabalize the vcore a little)
> *VCCSA:* Auto
> 
> If you can boot in to windows with 48x multi then, PLL overvoltage is not really needed, only use pll overvoltage when you cannot boot into windows when you pass a particular multi.
> 
> *C3 and C6 Report:* *Disable if your using Offset voltage*
> *C1E and EIST:* Enabled (Let it downclock when the overclock is not needed, it can help overall temps and the longitivity of your CPU.
> 
> Most of the settings there should stay like that when overclocking the sandy's, like I mentioned above play around with the PLL voltage, the VCCIO and the vcore to find your stable overclock and ALWAYS keep an eye on the temps. By the way concentrate on the CPU overclock first before getting the RAM into the equation. Also check out the First page for some TIPS and GUIDES that could help you.


I tried this except the c3 c6 report







but still couldn't get pass 4.8 at 1.4v I'm not comfortable with it since the jump in voltage from 4.7 and 4.8 is too great I don't think it's worth it. My 4.7ghz is happy at 1.368


----------



## turrican9

As promised, here are my 4.8GHz submission with HT-On. This time my sidedoor was installed in my CM Storm Scout.

And I was pretty sure this would do 12 hours +, since I had already made sure the 1344KB and 1792KB FFT would pass.

*munaim1*, I'm not sure if we should put this submission under old entries or new entries?


----------



## Tunagoblin

Here's the Prime95 fft 1344 and 1792 runs.
I've only done 2 cycles each (2x15min runs) with 6000MB of ram used.
@4.8 1866 both tests passed fine for me.

fft 1344

Attachment 221606Attachment 221607

fft 1792

Attachment 221608Attachment 221609


----------



## turrican9

Make no misstake. The 1344KB and 1792KB FFT is included in the Normal Preset. So they who have passed the normal preset for 12 hours + has nothing to worry about.

Point is running these two FFT's before running the normal preset, to isolate problems and save time. Since it seems these two FFT's could be the culprit.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Make no misstake. The 1344KB and 1792KB FFT is included in the Normal Preset. So they who have passed the normal preset for 12 hours + has nothing to worry about.

Point is running these two FFT's before running the normal preset, to isolate problems and save time. Since it seems these two FFT's could be the culprit.


munaim1 asked me to do this again. 
I guess to double check with the people who already submitted as stable system.
As you said, they passed fine for me.
I'll try using these 1344 and 1792 on my 5.0 and see how it goes...


----------



## munaim1

*bl1tzk1213g*

Your 4.7 @ 1.368 seems to be the seet spot for your chip. Enjoy the speed









*Turrican9*

All add your submission as new, especially because you have the HT ON and majority have done the same in the table. All your old submission's, including your 2500k are all available in the old entries section.

*Tunagoblin*

Thanks for that bud, much appreciated. I looked through all three of of screenshot's to, the two from above and your stable submission. One thing I noticed was the temps, if as turrican say's the 1344 and 1792 are the tough ones I would have thought that it would generate the heat.

What i'm trying to say is that, your stable submission shows a temps at 74-80-81-75, however with those FFT's (1344 and 1792) your temps were much lower, it makes me believe that there must be a another FFT that is much more tougher and the only way to find that out is by being in front of the rig while it's doing prime for x amount of hours to find that particular FFT.








I may be wrong but I think through a 12hour cycle there must be one or two FFT's that are more tougher and contributes to peak temps that everyone gets during prime blend.

What do you guys think?


----------



## turrican9

Also, I've always used 6000MB RAM when Blend, since I have 8GB in my system. According to Core Temp, over 90% of RAM is used when typing in 6000MB.

I've seen people who also has 8GB RAM posting they can pass the regular 1600MB preset, but not with 6000MB.

So there should have been some rules as to how many percent of the mem was required to use for the 12 hours + test. I bet many of the people in the sheet have only tested with the 1600MB preset, and have 8GB/16GB RAM.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*bl1tzk1213g*

Thanks for that bud, much appreciated. I looked through all three of of screenshot's to, the two from above and your stable submission. One thing I noticed was the temps, if as turrican say's the 1344 and 1792 are the tough ones I would have thought that it would generate the heat.

What i'm trying to say is that, your stable submission shows a temps at 74-80-81-75, however with those FFT's (1344 and 1792) your temps were much lower, it makes me believe that there must be a another FFT that is much more tougher and the only way to find that out is by being in front of the rig while it's doing prime for x amount of hours to find that particular FFT.








I may be wrong but I think through a 12hour cycle there must be one or two FFT's that are more tougher and contributes to peak temps that everyone gets during prime blend.

What do you guys think?


You are misstaken. It's not about who makes the most heat. It's always the small FFT's that produces the most heat, like the 8KB, 12KB and so on.. But they are easy to pass for Sandy.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Also, I've always used 6000MB RAM when Blend, since I have 8GB in my system. According to Core Temp, over 90% of RAM is used when typing in 6000MB.

I've seen people who also has 8GB RAM posting they can pass the regular 1600MB preset, but not with 6000MB.

So there should have been some rules as to how many percent of the mem was required to use for the 12 hours + test. I bet many of the people in the sheet have only tested with the 1600MB preset, and have 8GB/16GB RAM.


That definitely sounds like a good idea, do you think the requirement should be 90% of available free ram? I will amend the rules in a sec. Let me know what you think.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


You are misstaken. It's not about who makes the most heat. It's always the small FFT's that produces the most heat, like the 8KB, 12KB and so on.. But they are easy to pass for Sandy.


Oh right forget about the whole concept of blend lol yeah your right small ffts are the ones generating the heat


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


That definitely sounds like a good idea, do you think the requirement should be 90% of available free ram? I will amend the rules in a sec. Let me know what you think.

Oh right forget about the whole concept of blend lol yeah your right small ffts are the ones generating the heat










90% would be a great idea. That guy who had been passing Blend using 1600MB (He had 8GB in his system) failed the 6000MB test, and he also failed when running Video-encoding (BSOD).

Yeah, the small FFT's generates most heat, but are a piece of cake to pass.

I've already confirmed several times now, that If I pass the 1344KB and 1792KB FFT's my overclock will pass 12 hours +. These two FFT's requires an extra Vcore bump VS other FFT's, to be stable it seems. Maybe Sandy has problems with these to excact problem sizes for some reason.

And as I've said, to break the 'wall' I had at 5GHz HT-Off, I had to bump the Offset all the way from + 0.080 to + 0.120 to pass these two, yet it was stable for hours with other FFT's at 0.080.

For 4.8GHz HT-On, it would Blend for hours at + 0.035. When I found out about these two FFT's I tried again, and bumped it up to + 0.045 to pass these two FFT's. I was pretty confident I would then pass the 12 hours + test, and I just did (Submitted the results).


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


90% would be a great idea. That guy who had been passing Blend using 1600MB (He had 8GB in his system) failed the 6000MB test, and he also failed when running Video-encoding (BSOD).

Yeah, the small FFT's generates most heat, but are a piece of cake to pass.

I've already confirmed several times now, that If I pass the 1344KB and 1792KB FFT's my overclock will pass 12 hours +. These two FFT's requires an extra Vcore bump VS other FFT's, to be stable it seems. Maybe Sandy has problems with these to excact problem sizes for some reason.

And as I've said, to break the 'wall' I had at 5GHz HT-Off, I had to bump the Offset all the way from + 0.080 to + 0.120 to pass these two, yet it was stable for hours with other FFT's at 0.080.

For 4.8GHz HT-On, it would Blend for hours at + 0.035. When I found out about these two FFT's I tried again, and bumped it up to + 0.045 to pass these two FFT's. I was pretty confident I would then pass the 12 hours + test, and I just did (Submitted the results).


Rules are amended now









Thanks for all your time and effort with this.









Quote:



*Rules*
1. *12 HOURS+ CUSTOM BLEND with ATLEAST 90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM used (To do that select Custom and JUST change amount of RAM). (All workers must be visible, hit the windows tab (between options and help) on prime and select tile)*

2. *MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your ocn name (use notepad etc), CPU-Z 1.57.1 or *1.58* and REALTEMP 3.67 ONLY!! Realtemp must show the duration of how long it's running!!!

***Z68 GIGABYTE MUST ALSO SHOW EASYTUNE6 (last tab - hwMonitor) FOR VCORE****

3. *List your COOLING (notepad) and provide screenie of RAM, VOLTAGE and MOBO INFO via cpu-z*

4. *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*

**************FINAL RULE*************
All submissions must follow a similar template like this! (This is mine before a few rules got amended)








*

*IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE*
*Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z...s-history.html

Realtemp 3.67 link: http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/realtemp/

Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1*


----------



## psyside

Hello guys, can anyone give me an idea what this error mean?










It show after only few seconds of running.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Hello guys, can anyone give me an idea what this error mean?

It show after only few seconds of running.


Unstable maybe?? what are your bios settings? did you try running prime blend?


----------



## Roksonixx

is this ok?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*


is this ok?


That's fine for now lol I just amended the rules, requirement is CUSTOM blend with 90% available RAM, so for example, if you have 8gb RAM in total and around 6.5gb free then you should select around 6000mb in blend.

The new rule will take in affect from tomorrow, however I have added you to the table









I think I should include Task manager in the rules to show amount of ram being used


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*bl1tzk1213g*

*Tunagoblin*

Thanks for that bud, much appreciated. I looked through all three of of screenshot's to, the two from above and your stable submission. One thing I noticed was the temps, if as turrican say's the 1344 and 1792 are the tough ones I would have thought that it would generate the heat.

What i'm trying to say is that, your stable submission shows a temps at 74-80-81-75, however with those FFT's (1344 and 1792) your temps were much lower, it makes me believe that there must be a another FFT that is much more tougher and the only way to find that out is by being in front of the rig while it's doing prime for x amount of hours to find that particular FFT.








I may be wrong but I think through a 12hour cycle there must be one or two FFT's that are more tougher and contributes to peak temps that everyone gets during prime blend.

What do you guys think?


Oh about the temp. When I posted the 12+ hour stable run, it was before I found the most important setting for OC....

That is turning up the AC to "HIGH"









My AC is at pretty close to my comp and gave me about 5~10c drop in max temp since I have air cooling, the cold air coming into the case is pretty important. Now I know....


----------



## Roksonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


That's fine for now lol I just amended the rules, requirement is CUSTOM blend with 90% available RAM, so for example, if you have 8gb RAM in total and around 6.5gb free then you should select around 6000mb in blend.

The new rule will take in affect from tomorrow, however I have added you to the table









I think I should include Task manager in the rules to show amount of ram being used











ok thanks mate, i started this run last night so i don't think i read the updated topic?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


That's fine for now lol I just amended the rules, requirement is CUSTOM blend with 90% available RAM, so for example, if you have 8gb RAM in total and around 6.5gb free then you should select around 6000mb in blend.

The new rule will take in affect from tomorrow, however I have added you to the table









I think I should include Task manager in the rules to show amount of ram being used










As you can see from my 4.8GHz submission I use Core Temp gadget to show how much RAM is used.

But there should definetely be something that show how much RAM are being used, added to the rules..

I wonder how many of those who have submitted would be stable using 90% + RAM..


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Unstable maybe?? what are your bios settings? did you try running prime blend?


Nope, got no time atm for long testing so i'm looking for some general (fast) testing to get a rough idea of stability, will take screenshots from BIOS and post back.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



*Rules*
1. *12 HOURS+ CUSTOM BLEND with ATLEAST 90% of YOUR AVAILABLE/FREE RAM used * (To do that select Custom and JUST change amount of RAM). (All workers must be visible, hit the windows tab (between options and help) on prime and select tile)

2. *MUST* have a screenie *WHILE UNDER LOAD* with your *OCN name* (notepad etc), *CPU-Z 1.57.1 or *1.58** and *REALTEMP 3.67 ONLY!!** (Realtemp must show the duration of how long it's running!!!)*

****Z68 GIGABYTE MUST ALSO SHOW EASYTUNE6 (last tab - hwMonitor) FOR VCORE****

3. *LIST YOUR COOLING* (notepad etc) and provide screenie of *RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER showing prime process.*

4. *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*

**************FINAL RULE**************
*All submissions must follow a similar template like this! (This is mine before a few rules got amended)*








[/B][/COLOR]

*IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE*
*Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z...s-history.html

Realtemp 3.67 link: http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/realtemp/

Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1*


*Finally PLEASE provide a screenshot that we can actually see!!! Take a screenshot with your highest resolution and upload it at the highest resolution possible. If you can't do that for some odd reason then add it as an attachment!!!*

It's not much really being part of a club but more about adding data to the table, This is why these so called 'strict' rules are in place. Furthermore, it shows your stable and you get to share your overclocking experiences here where other's can see and learn. This is the perfect place to ask questions about sandybridge and even about any cooling queries that you may have. The new rules will take in affect from tommorrow.









I hope the spreadsheet and this thread has helped you getting your system stable









Now get posting guys


----------



## Tunagoblin

Task manager --> process tab ----> prime95application
Should show the memory amount been used.

Also it is hard to free up 90% on the fly.
As you can try that in IBT/LinX.
If I wanted to free up more than 90%, I have to run a full pass of "ALL" in LinX once.
Otherwise enough memory won't be freed up for LinX / Prime to use.
But I'm not really sure if the LinX/IBT and Prime memory works/tests the same way or not...


----------



## munaim1

*Roksonixx*

Added you to the table. Thanks for contributing to the thread









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Task manager --> process tab ----> prime95application
Should show the memory amount been used.

Also it is hard to free up 90% on the fly.
As you can try that in IBT/LinX.
If I wanted to free up more than 90%, I have to run a full pass of "ALL" in LinX once.
Otherwise enough memory won't be freed up for LinX / Prime to use.
But I'm not really sure if the LinX/IBT and Prime memory works/tests the same way or not...


ATLEAST 90% is fine but a little less is not a problem. If you have 8GB in total and around 6.5GB used, then 5.5/6GB is fine.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


ATLEAST 90% is fine but a little less is not a problem. If you have 8GB in total and around 6.5GB used, then 5.5/6GB is fine.


I got confused. I thought it's 90% of ALL RAM.
But it is actually 90% of FREE RAM.
So yeah, it should be 6000~6500 for 8GB.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tunagoblin*


i got confused. I thought it's 90% of all ram.
But it is actually 90% of free ram.
So yeah, it should be 6000~6500 for 8gb.


----------



## t00sl0w

i am questing to be in this club this weekend...sat i will see if my pc can make the 12+ prime


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*


i am questing to be in this club this weekend...sat i will see if my pc can make the 12+ prime


Good luck bud and let us know if and when you need any help









Also be sure to check the requirements in the OP or above. They have been amended and they take in affect from tomorrow.


----------



## turrican9

I just tried x56 and 1.6v Vcore, HT-Off, even tried to disable two cores. Was not able to boot into Windows.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I just tried x56 and 1.6v Vcore, HT-Off, even tried to disable two cores. Was not able to boot into Windows.












Did you try without PLL overvoltage?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*











Did you try without PLL overvoltage?


Yes, it acted the same with it disabled, it froze when Windows was booting.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Yes, it acted the same with it disabled, it froze when Windows was booting.


Damn it, what about 55x multi?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Damn it, what about 55x multi?


Not tried it yet.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Not tried it yet.


Let us know how you get on


----------



## Tunagoblin

I might join this new "Sandy Suicide Club"








I got validation for 5.4GHz @ 1.584
That's my max so far. Just kinda scared to go higher than that..
I might try a bit more, though...since I forgot to turn my RAM to stock when I got this. Was at 1866.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


I might join this new "Sandy Suicide Club"








I got validation for 5.4GHz @ 1.584
That's my max so far. Just kinda scared to go higher than that..
I might try a bit more, though...since I forgot to turn my RAM to stock when I got this. Was at 1866.




Very nice bud









I was thinking of doing that a few weeks ago, just add another sheet for suicide run's but it was just me so far in the entire thread, but now there is two of us lol

Keep your validation and maybe in near future when I see more poping up I might create the new suicide run sheet


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Very nice bud









I was thinking of doing that a few weeks ago, just add another sheet for suicide run's but it was just me so far in the entire thread, but now there is two of us lol

Keep your validation and maybe in near future when I see more poping up I might create the new suicide run sheet










I love the fact we both like extreme stability and extreme unstability at the same time


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


I love the fact we both like extreme stability and extreme unstability at the same time










Extreme unstability is tooooooo awesome especially at 5.65ghz and 'just' about enough stability to do a cpu-z validation







lol

By the way I found out that my chip can do 57x multi lol wont be benching on it though until I setup dry ice or something similar, gonna concentrate on my gaming again for now


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Extreme unstability is tooooooo awesome especially at 5.65ghz and 'just' about enough stability to do a cpu-z validation







lol

By the way I found out that my chip can do 57x multi lol wont be benching on it though until I setup dry ice or something similar, gonna concentrate on my gaming again for now










hehe. I was almost forgetting about actually using my rig other than fighting with heat and BSOD.








I can't wait for BF3, though.
Since I'm a long time BF and rainbow six (I still think R6 RVS is the best FPS ever made imo..) player.


----------



## The Viper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I just tried x56 and 1.6v Vcore, HT-Off, even tried to disable two cores. Was not able to boot into Windows.


Thats like my chip, alot of the xtreme overclockers might still call that a 56x multi chip...its all about seeing the windows options vs seeing the dreaded "blinking cursor"...still thats a great chip, anything at 55x and above is hard to come by from what I hear









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


I might join this new "Sandy Suicide Club"










this is a club I might have to join, where is it and what does it do???


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Viper*


this is a club I might have to join, where is it and what does it do???


It isn't official, yet. Since there are still too many people asking if 75c is too hot, it'll take more suicide runners to have it official.
Basically what you do is to get higher clock whatever the way possible.
I mean you could go 1.75v @ 6.6GHz and get honorary death to your chip, you will be a respected club member.








I personally don't need that kind of respect atm, though.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Viper*


Thats like my chip, alot of the xtreme overclockers might still call that a 56x multi chip...its all about seeing the windows options vs seeing the dreaded "blinking cursor"...still thats a great chip, anything at 55x and above is hard to come by from what I hear









this is a club I might have to join, where is it and what does it do???


Still, If I can boot Windows at x55 multiplier, I could up the BCLK and reach very high speeds.

The goal would then be to try SuperPi 1M. See how fast I can do....


----------



## The Viper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


It isn't official, yet. Since there are still too many people asking if 75c is too hot, it'll take more suicide runners to have it official.
Basically what you do is to get higher clock whatever the way possible.
I mean you could go 1.75v @ 6.6GHz and get honorary death to your chip, you will be a respected club member.








I personally don't need that kind of respect atm, though.










LOL, srry the 2nd part of my comment was a joke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Still, If I can boot Windows at x55 multiplier, I could up the BCLK and reach very high speeds.

The goal would then be to try SuperPi 1M. See how fast I can do....


yeah yeah, lets go!


----------



## turrican9

It would not boot Windows at x55 or x54 either. Acted the same with or without PLL Overvoltage.

I've found the reason. It would boot windows at x53, but when I upped BCLK to 103 it would not. So the reason it will not boot Windows at those higher multipliers is that it simply needs more Vcore. And I'm not willing to give it more. I've been close to 1.6v Vcore. Not going higher.


----------



## munaim1

The higher the multi the less bclk increases you can do. The max bclk I could do is 102.8 with a 55x multi which got me to around 5.65ghz. The max bclk i could run with a 56x multi was much less, I think it was some where around 100.9. Unfortunatly without much testing I dropped the bclk down to 98 and was able to boot into windows at 57x multi. I have not tried increasing the bclk from there, but i could probably manage back to 100 BCLK if I had extreme cooling (phase, LN2 etc)

For now this is as far as I go. I would love to test my chip and see whether or not it will do multi 58 and even 59, but not going to be possible without the cooling.


----------



## turrican9

I'm afraid of destroying this chip. It is a good one, and it is a i7 2600K. I was lucky to get this, since my friend, who do not overclock agreed to make the switch. I got rid of my very Vcore hungry 2500K and got this one by paying a little in-between the deal..

If this chip should fail, I could always buy a new one, but likely not a 2600K, rather a 2500K, and there would be no guarantee I got a good one like this... So I'm a little hesitant.. I know there is little chance of destroying it by giving it insane Vcore for short moments, but I know Grunion destroyed a 2500K because of the Offset bug in the P8P67 PRO, and he got maybe 1.6 - 1.70 Vcore because of that bug...

Thing is, you never know..


----------



## The Viper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I dropped the bclk down to 98 and was able to boot into windows at 57x multi.


Hmm thats interesting, i wonder if i can boot with a 57x multi if i play with the  BCLK, im gonna give that a whirl in the next few days

turrican9: wait I thought you had already booted at 55X?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Viper;14356017*
> Hmm thats interesting, i wonder if i can boot with a 57x multi if i play with the BCLK, im gonna give that a whirl in the next few days
> 
> turrican9: wait I thought you had already booted at 55X?


I've started my computer all the way up to x56. Not tried x57. I booted Windows up to x53.

This with the BCLK and high multipliers is new to me, so maybe worth a shot.


----------



## The Viper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14356217*
> I've started my computer all the way up to x56. Not tried x57.


Oh ok, I thought you had booted to windows or windows options at 55x...about the booting thing, I can boot with a 200X multi


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14355771*
> I'm afraid of destroying this chip. It is a good one, and it is a i7 2600K. I was lucky to get this, since my friend, who do not overclock agreed to make the switch. I got rid of my very Vcore hungry 2500K and got this one by paying a little in-between the deal..
> 
> If this chip should fail, I could always buy a new one, but likely not a 2600K, rather a 2500K, and there would be no guarantee I got a good one like this... So I'm a little hesitant.. I know there is little chance of destroying it by giving it insane Vcore for short moments, but I know Grunion destroyed a 2500K because of the Offset bug in the P8P67 PRO, and he got maybe 1.6 - 1.70 Vcore because of that bug...
> 
> Thing is, you never know..


If in doubt then don't risk it bud unless you have a backup or something









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Viper;14356262*
> Oh ok, I thought you had booted to windows or windows options at 55x...about the booting thing, I can boot with a 200X multi


Lol 200, whats the highest you have actually booted INTO windows?


----------



## The Viper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14356497*
> Lol 200, whats the highest you have actually booted INTO windows?


Ive booted into windows at 55X, Ive made it to the loading windows screen at 56X but it freezes, but I havent messed at all with BCLK and I wasnt all that persistant


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Viper;14357547*
> Ive booted into windows at 55X, Ive made it to the loading windows screen at 56X but it freezes, but I havent messed at all with BCLK and I wasnt all that persistant


lol what voltages did you try for the 56x? 56+ multi's are quite rare, if you get it to boot into windows with 56x+ then you have a VERY nice chip!!

You say persistant I say pursuit of performance


----------



## The Viper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14357676*
> lol what voltages did you try for the 56x? 56+ multi's are quite rare, if you get it to boot into windows with 56x+ then you have a VERY nice chip!!


yeah I know, I was pretty happy just to see the windows loading and not the blinking cursor at 56X

I believe the voltage was at 1.58, I didnt try higher or lower


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Viper;14357931*
> yeah I know, I was pretty happy just to see the windows loading and not the blinking cursor at 56X
> 
> I believe the voltage was at 1.58, I didnt try higher or lower


cool, I wouldn't try any higher until you can invest in, atleast water cooling.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Custom like this?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;14358645*
> Custom like this?


No worries bud, it's cool, check your PM


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quick custom blend 1344KB as requested


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*Turrican*

Your submission has been added, all your previous submissions are still availabe in the old entries section.







The one you could compare to is cba1986, his HT off and is on water- Corsair H50.

Select Blend Custom and type in min 1344 - max 1344 and type in as much free RAM as possible. For yourself try 10/12gb RAM (11000mb or something). Hopefully it passes your original overclock, then try the same with the 1792KB FFT.









*EDIT:* Good luck on lowering your voltage bud, hopefully it should still be stable







1.408v would be pretty sweet, however if you can get it lower, to around 1.38v, then that would be even better.


Well, thanks to all the sweet info in this thread I've reached my goal of trying to get my 4.Ghz overclock stable under 1.4v (was 1.435v) in order to help lower my temps as I inch my way toward 5Ghz.

turrican9 your tips on the 1344 and 1792 FFTs was invaluable in saving me a lot of time







. That 1792FFT was a *****. Seamed to heat up my cores more than the 1344fft. munami1, I wasn't able to get my vcore setting to pass that 1792fft until I read your post regarding increasing the cpu current capability, upped it to 110% and that did it







!

Currently at 1.395v in bios but I'm gonna try to get it to 1.385v before I do my 12hr run. Had a little luck at 1.390 but that damn 1792fft failed on the last pass right at the end







.

Here's a shot of my 1792fft run, munami1 I used 11000mb as you suggested, I hope that's ok.

ps. still having trouble adding attatchments big enough to see. Is it because my desktop is at 5911x1200?


----------



## munaim1

*McLaren_F1*

Thanks bud, turrican stibled accross something I wanted som fo you guys to help me out with this. Thanks much appreciated









*Cheeba_ace*

Glad to hear you got it under 1.4v, told you you'll do it!!!! lol Now try going lower, increase the CPU current Capability 140%, ignore the red, it's kinda difficult to explain, lets just say that because your overclocking it should at 140% lol.

Try decreasing your current res to something lower like 1080/1200p, the screenshot is unviewable. But anyways thanks to both of you for trying that out.

+rep to ya'll


----------



## The Viper

So whats the deal with those crazy FFTs...1344 and 1792, how much RAM are u suppose to use...from the looks of turrican9s runs, he was using 6000 or 2/3rds of his RAM


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Viper*


*So whats the deal with those crazy FFTs...1344 and 1792*, how much RAM are u suppose to use...from the looks of turrican9s runs, he was using 6000 or 2/3rds of his RAM


I'll let turrican answer that, however, regarding the RAM, about 90% of your available RAM is perfect, you can obviously view your available RAM by task manager / performance tab and under physical memory.

*EDIT:* From what I have gathered through Turrican's testing, these particular FFT's are quite tough for the cpu, so he has done us all a favour and pin pointed them to enable us to run quick custom blends with those FFTS, general consensus is, if it passes 2/3mins cycles of each of those FFT's for about half an hour or so, it should go through the 12 hours of custom blend (No particular FFTS for that) with most of your available RAM.


----------



## Tunagoblin

OK. This is the first and the last time I do this....
5.0GHz at 1.488, 1600 8-8-8-24 1T 1.575
I've been testing the particular ffts (1344 and 1792) and I found that I needed vcore = 1.490 (in UEFI) to make my 5.0 stable....
that is higher than what most of people are getting for 5.0....
And surprising... the temp reached to 91c!!
I looked at the time stamp where the max temp reached, it was at fft length of 24k. (also the next hottest point at 12k)
This particular fft gave me 91c.
No wonder I can't run LinX.....
Compared to the temp I had at 4.8, it gave me 10c more.
Maybe because this time I used 6500MB of ram.
But even that, it needs way too much of a vcore jump from 4.8 (1.385) to 5.0 (1.490)....

The conclusion:
My chip clearly does not like to be at 5.0.








But now I know that perfectly.
Sweet spot of my chip is at 4.6 since it only needs 1.315 to be stable.
But I'm keeping mine at 4.8 24/7 for now.

Prime Running...
View attachment 221823
View attachment 221824


Prime Stopped... Other voltage settings.
View attachment 221825
View attachment 221826


----------



## cba1986

Running 1344 for 4.7. I'm gonna let it for about an hour to see if holds.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14370629*
> Running 1344 for 4.7. I'm gonna let it for about an hour to see if holds.


Run the 1344KB FFT for 15 minutes, then the 1792KB FFT for 15 minutes. It will do... But keep in mind, Vdroop may make it fail. Be sure to take the Vdroop into consideration when upping the Offset/Vcore.


----------



## The Viper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14370926*
> Run the 1344KB FFT for 15 minutes, then the 1792KB FFT for 15 minutes. It will do... But keep in mind, Vdroop may make it fail. Be sure to take the Vdroop into consideration when upping the Offset/Vcore.


Heh turrican9, was 15 minutes each FFT the minimum you had to run those to be 12hr blend stable...did you fail at like the 12 minute mark and have to up Vcore

ie..if you made it through 9minutes, you made it through the 15


----------



## cba1986

Well 1344 hold it for almost half an hour before it fails (124) With -0.030 in Ultra High(1.328With peaks of 1.344).
Now i'm running at - 0.025 with Ultra High.(1.336 with tiny little peaks of 1.352).
Trying 1792k for half an hour (6000Mb). Let see......

EDIT: Well, fails after 5 minutes. The thing is that i passed almost 13 hours of blend with the same settings. I don't get it. 
Well I don't really care either, if this thing can hold it for about 13 hours is enough for me.

It seems that this thing doesn't like 1344k, less 1792k. You can use it to measure stability but it seems like IBT, it needs much vcore like regular blend.
And let face what app in the world(Not counting video editing,) Uses more than 3Gb of RAM?
My system with crysis 2 barely reach 3.5 of total used RAM.
Taking our system far beyond normal usage don't make much sense. Measure stability is OK within normal everyday usage. Blend is perfect for that.


----------



## cba1986

Well after 40 minutes of 1792 at 1600Mb this thing keep running. Seems that 6000 is too much. Maybe the 124 BSOD is not vcore related but a RAM problem.


----------



## CloudX

Lol would of pissed people off with all my questions haha. I went through the same for a little while this past week or so lol!! Blending right now @ 6hrs. Going from corsair h50 to antec 920. Big time difference. I had to completely re-do the overclock from scratch.

So I should pass since I ran 30min/30min of 1344/1792. Peak temps are 74c at 1hr. 4.7ghz @ 1.4v. Got my fingers crossed lol. Went 10hrs before but I didn't fine tune it with the custom settings on prime. I wish I would of thought of that myself. That helped me a long nicely. My last few AMD rigs were so easy to oc and to find limit. These are two different animals I guess


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cba1986*


Well after 40 minutes of 1792 at 1600Mb this thing keep running. Seems that 6000 is too much. Maybe the 124 BSOD is not vcore related but a RAM problem.


As long as your RAM are on stock then it should be fine.

I personally think running the Custom 1792 and 1344 is a quick stability indicator when your finding your overclock, I would choose that over IBT/LinX anyday.

I have yet to find someone that bsods after a standard 12hour blend run, obviously excluding those that are getting idle bsod, I mean more to do with load bsods, so far none have occurred.


----------



## cba1986

I'm not saying that there is a problem with my RAM modules. I'm saying that perhaps adding more MB just increase the probability of instability more than necessary, unless you run a server that uses 80% of the total RAm. Using 80% or 90% of RAM is just insane for a regular PC that probably its never gonna use more 50 or 60 percent of RAM. You are raising your Vcore to perform a test that is very unlikely to happen in real everyday usage.
If you want to do it is your call. Personally i think that 1600Mb is quite enough for System stability in a normal every day usage.


----------



## t00sl0w

ok, came to the conclusion that my BSODs were all ram related. shouldnt have bought this kit, but i bought it out of thinking it was an excellent deal. 
it was labled to run @ 1600, but when it arrived i found out that it requires an overclock. looked up the modules and they are in fact 1333 modules.
i tried the 1344 prime test and i got a bsod in 5 mins, dropped the ram down to 1333 and kept the timings at 999-24/555-25 1t and i made the 30mins on 1344. 
so i passed the quick 12hr prime95 test, at least half, havent done the 1792 test, but all looks better after doing 30 1344 when i only made 5mins before.

funny though seeing as how i was ibt/linx stable all day, and blend at least for a couple of hours.

from my experience 0x124 is solely a RAM related BSOD.

anyway, cant wait till i can do the 12hr test to see if i am stable for this club, then i might go a little higher, maybe 4.6 or 4.7...not sure though, my chip is super power hungry and needs 1.351 fixed vcore with LLC which goes to 1.39-1.40 under load.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cba1986*


I'm not saying that there is a problem with my RAM modules. I'm saying that perhaps adding more MB just increase the probability of instability more than necessary, unless you run a server that uses 80% of the total RAm. Using 80% or 90% of RAM is just insane for a regular PC that probably its never gonna use more 50 or 60 percent of RAM. You are raising your Vcore to perform a test that is very unlikely to happen in real everyday usage.
If you want to do it is your call. Personally i think that 1600Mb is quite enough for System stability in a normal every day usage.


I understand what your saying but stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 10/20 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the avaiable RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.

Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 110% stability*, which might be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.

On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't have be running fraps and have 10/20 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.

So bottom line is stability is subjective and I might actually think about how we can take this thread forward, either high usage RAM scenerio's (custom blend with available RAM) or standard blend test, which I personally ran and have not had a single BSOD even with fraps running at the background with BFBC2, not tried the 20 tabs open thing, but don't see a point of that lol.

That's not how I run my rig and most likely not a lot of people would. So we'll 'review' this whole custom thing and we'll take it from there.


----------



## CloudX

It just rebooted itself again dammit!! 1.408v now then..







coolest temps I've ever seen too. Maybe I need more psu? I dunno, only running gtx260.


----------



## cba1986

I'm completely agree with you. In terms of stability more is better, but like you say is subjective to what you do with your system.
Just now i did the 34 tabs in chrome and barely reach 2.65Gb and the CPU is between 5-10% usage. And playing GTA IV my entire system uses no more than 3Gb with peaks of 100 on one core. 
Please don't get me wrong, i understand when somebody needs the feel to use a 110% stable system, because he uses his system to work or stuff. And thats fine.
I wont do another run of blend, because i feel is more than necessary the 13 hours i already did.
My point is that maybe the rule of using 90% of RAM to blend should be optional.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cba1986*


I'm completely agree with you. In terms of stability more is better, but like you say is subjective to what you do with your system.
Just now i did the 34 tabs in chrome and barely reach 2.65Gb and the CPU is between 5-10% usage. And playing GTA IV my entire system uses no more than 3Gb with peaks of 100 on one core. 
Please don't get me wrong, i understand when somebody needs the feel to use a 110% stable system, because he uses his system to work or stuff. And thats fine.
I wont do another run of blend, because i feel is more than necessary the 13 hours i already did.
My point is that maybe the rule of using 90% of RAM to blend should be optional.



Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.

There will be different opinons about this whole stability issue, so before I come to a final decision on which to do, I will change the rules back to what they were.


----------



## CloudX

Tried a 1344 but all windows in prime say worker starting. CPU load goes to 100% but prime takes no memory, doesn't stop responding but won't close and doesn't show me anything. Any ideas? Confused me just now.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



*Rules*
1. *12 HOURS+ STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with ATLEAST 90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM used*

****Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have****
****To do Custom BLEND and JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available****

2. *MUST* have a screenie *WHILE UNDER LOAD* with your *OCN name* (notepad etc), *CPU-Z 1.57.1 or *1.58** and *REALTEMP 3.67 ONLY!!*

****REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running!!!****
****Z68 GIGABYTE MUST ALSO SHOW EASYTUNE6 (last tab - hwMonitor) FOR VCORE****

3. *LIST YOUR COOLING* (notepad etc) and provide screenie of *RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER.*

****TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.****

4. *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*

**************FINAL RULE**************
*All submissions must follow a similar template like this! (This is mine before a few rules got amended)*










*All workers must be visible* (hit the windows tab (between options and help) on prime and select tile)

*IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE*
*Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z...s-history.html

Realtemp 3.67 link: http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/realtemp/

Prime95 (x64) link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9336sd484ule1x1*



This is it!!! Should keep both sides happy, general stability users and extreme stability users, end of the day both are still stable for what they use there rig's for, atleast it is some form of stability testing. Do which ever suits you for your needs, however, im certain that both will be stable for anything.

Happy stress testing !!!!









*EDIT:* Don't worry guys im not changing it anymore


----------



## cba1986

I don't want to start a flame war. That's no my interest, i like when a forum evolve a make things more interesting. That's is way i join Overclock.net









But like you say stability is subjective. Many people differ abot the how long or how much RAM is necessary to make system stable.
Personally i will stick with this setings because it work well so far. Fingers Crossed, hehe.
Maybe you can make it optional and add a column when the amount of RAM used.









Thanks for all your efforts to mantain this club running.

EDIT: Now to make sure, tomorrow i will run Memtest to discard Mem issues.
EDIT 2: I just see the new rules, forget about i said before.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Tried a 1344 but all windows in prime say worker starting. CPU load goes to 100% but prime takes no memory, doesn't stop responding but won't close and doesn't show me anything. Any ideas? Confused me just now.


What are your bios settings? Try running a standard blend test and see how far you get.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cba1986*


I don't want to start a flame war. That's no my interest, i like when a forum evolve a make things more interesting. That's is way i join Overclock.net









But like you say stability is subjective. Many people differ abot the how long or how much RAM is necessary to make system stable.
Personally i will stick with this setings because it work well so far. Fingers Crossed, hehe.
Maybe you can make it optional and add a column when the amount of RAM used.









Thanks for all your efforts to mantain this club running.

EDIT: Now to make sure, tomorrow i will run Memtest to discard Mem issues.
EDIT 2: I just see the new rules, forget about i said before.



No worries, It's now optional however this is *just* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend you are stable for what you use it for. That being said, I don't think another colunm is needed. stability is stability for your own use. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.

No flame war's here lol, my only intention is that everyone is happy with their stable rig's and for me to help them get it there


----------



## CloudX

I had an old version that was on my memory stick. It runs it fine now. I may have done a typo on 1344 or something earlier.


----------



## turrican9

The reason I reacted with regards to Blend and how much RAM one should use, was a post by a guy (don't remember if it was this thread though) who had ran the regular 1600MB preset for 12 hours + with no problem, or at least I believe that's what he said (Not sober yet







). He had 8GB RAM in his system. And when he then tried to run Blend with the custom 6000MB (The one I always use), he failed the test.

But the thing is, I believe he said he also failed tasks like video encoding and stuff, even if he had ran the regular 1600MB preset. It MAY be other reasons for this though. Like for instance, he could be having some C3/C6 issues and crashed when not constant load....

So it MAY actually be that the 1600MB preset really is enough.. ? If in general people who have ran this are stable in everything?

I however will still use my 6000MB preset.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


The reason I reacted with regards to Blend and how much RAM one should use, was a post by a guy (don't remember if it was this thread though) who had ran the regular 1600MB preset for 12 hours + with no problem, or at least I believe that's what he said (Not sober yet







). He had 8GB RAM in his system. And when he then tried to run Blend with the custom 6000MB (The one I always use), he failed the test.

But the thing is, I believe he said he also failed tasks like video encoding and stuff, even if he had ran the regular 1600MB preset. It MAY be other reasons for this though. Like for instance, he could be having some C3/C6 issues and crashed when not constant load....

So it MAY actually be that the 1600MB preset really is enough.. ? If in general people who have ran this are stable in everything?

I however will still use my 6000MB preset.


there are other factors in play like you said, the main one being the power saving features, take those out of the equation both blend tests are good as they both test stability. Preference is there, that is why I have changed the rules for it to be an optional thing and the reason for that is subjective stability. The standard blend has been enough for me, I havn't bsod under load or anything since I got it stable.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


there are other factors in play like you said, the main one being the power saving features, take those out of the equation both blend tests are good as they both test stability. Preference is there, that is why I have changed the rules for it to be an optional thing and the reason for that is subjective stability. The standard blend has been enough for me, I havn't bsod under load or anything since I got it stable.


Now, I wonder if I will pass those 1344KB and 1792KB FFT's at a lower Vcore when 5GHz HT-Off and using the 1600MB preset. I think I have some testing to do









I'm in my 27th hour of a custom 6000MB test at 4.7GHz







Making a overkill stable preset/setting


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Now, I wonder if I will pass those 1344KB and 1792KB FFT's at a lower Vcore when 5GHz HT-Off and using the 1600MB preset. I think I have some testing to do









I'm in my 27th hour of a custom 6000MB test at 4.7GHz







Making a overkill stable preset/setting










sweet! I don't feel as bad for a failed 10hr and a 7hr test lol!!

I just passed 35 minutes on 1344 FFT with 6000mb. My voltage was off from the 10 hour and 7 hour tests. I failed before 10 minutes or less when i retried without touching the voltage. This is the hard one for sure! the 1792 doesn't seem as stressful.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Now, I wonder if I will pass those 1344KB and 1792KB FFT's at a lower Vcore when 5GHz HT-Off and using the 1600MB preset. I think I have some testing to do









I'm in my 27th hour of a custom 6000MB test at 4.7GHz







Making a overkill stable preset/setting











End of the day with sandybridge, the RAM is independant from the CPU, making the multiplier the means way of overclocking, that said even using all the RAM whilst maintaining a stable vcore it should run whether it be 1600mb or 15000mb, there maybe stress on the mobo or IMC but we have good enough mobo's to take care of that. Generally the RAM shoudn't matter as we are not overclocking them, their usually running stock so it shouldn't effect the cpu or it's vcore.

I may be wrong but that's what I think. Im still learning lol









27hour?







you crazy!!!







are you planning to fold on your rig for a month non stop?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


sweet! I don't feel as bad for a failed 10hr and a 7hr test lol!!

I just passed 35 minutes on 1344 FFT with 6000mb. My voltage was off from the 10 hour and 7 hour tests. I failed before 10 minutes or less when i retried without touching the voltage. This is the hard one for sure! the 1792 doesn't seem as stressful.


Looks like the cpu's are reacting differently to one another. I say let standard blend or custom blend with RAM run for a few hours and just concentrate on that, leave those particular FFT's.


----------



## CloudX

What's your vcore?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


What's your vcore?


who? im on 1.472v load very rarely jumps to 1.480v.


----------



## McLaren_F1

munaim1, any reason why you provide Prime95 v25.5 download link instead of 26.6?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


munaim1, any reason why you provide Prime95 v25.5 download link instead of 26.6?


umm didn't really update it, i'll get on that in a sec









*EDIT:* Done


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


who? im on 1.472v load very rarely jumps to 1.480v.


For sure, I saw that in your sig. I was wondering about turrican9's vcore lol. I'm also attempting 4.7 for my final 24/7 oc. My chip seems to be crapola compared to some on here and on the stable list. My temps barely pass 70c too.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


For sure, I saw that in your sig. I was wondering about turrican9's vcore lol. I'm also attempting 4.7 for my final 24/7 oc. My chip seems to be crapola compared to some on here and on the stable list. My temps barely pass 70c too.


Here you go... :


----------



## munaim1

new submission turrican?


----------



## CloudX

How are you guys getting such low volts!?

Turrican is that an L chip too?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


new submission turrican?


No, you don't need to add this









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


How are you guys getting such low volts!?

Turrican is that an L chip too?


This may sound dumb, but what is a 'L chip'? batch? If so, I don't have the box, and did not take note prior to installing my Chip.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


No, you don't need to add this









This may sound dumb, but what is a 'L chip'? batch? If so, I don't have the box, and did not take note prior to installing my Chip.


Dang! You didnt save the pretty box? lol Do you remember if it was made in Costa Rica or Malaysia?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Dang! You didnt save the pretty box? lol Do you remember if it was made in Costa Rica or Malaysia?


I got this 2600k from a friend. And he got my Voltage hungry 2500K, as he don't overclock (I overclocked it to 4.5GHz for him anyway







). I payed him some for it.

He may have the box, haven't asked him.


----------



## Tunagoblin

People thinks different about what "stable" means.
That is kind of the whole reason why this thread is here, isn't it?
And I believe this thread is valuable for who seeks every kind of stability. (Thanks to munaim1







) 
Some wants 80% stability (to me. but enough for them.) and some wants 120% stability. (like me







)
So if we are to make all of those people who seek stability happy, what are we going to do?
We have 3 choices.

1. No, we can't accommodate all. We want extreme stability. Nothing but that. 
Since this thread IS dedicated for stability. 
We're sorry for people who think that 30% of their RAM tested and 2 hours of gaming are enough to make them think their systems are stable. 
I mean if you think you only use 3GB of RAM so you test only 3GB....why did you get 8GB of ram in the first place???
We only want to see the results of well tested 120% stable systems.

2. It's OK to have a list of whatever people think it's stable.
1500mb or 6500mb or whatever.
After all, we are going to use our system however the way we want.
So what I think stable IS stable.
Just give us the results so we can compare them whether it gives us BSOD with 6GB of ram used or not.

3. We can make 2 different result listings.
One for the previous rule which is... yes, the stable systems.
And the other is for "extreme stability" seekers.
But there is one problem...
munaim1 has to do all this pain in the f^@kin' [email protected]% work.


----------



## turrican9

huh... what?.. now my CPU suddenly needs Internal PLL Overvoltage Enabled at x50 to boot Windows...

I knew it was too good to be true that it booted Windows at x50 + multipliers, with it disabled. So must have been some kind of a bug.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


People thinks different about what "stable" means.
That is kind of the whole reason why this thread is here, isn't it?
And I believe this thread is valuable for who seeks every kind of stability. (Thanks to munaim1







) 
Some wants 80% stability (to me. but enough for them.) and some wants 120% stability. (like me







)
So if we are to make all of those people who seek stability happy, what are we going to do?
We have 3 choices.

1. No, we can't accommodate all. We want extreme stability. Nothing but that. 
Since this thread IS dedicated for stability. 
We're sorry for people who think that 30% of their RAM tested and 2 hours of gaming are enough to make them think their systems are stable. 
I mean if you think you only use 3GB of RAM so you test only 3GB....why did you get 8GB of ram in the first place???
We only want to see the results of well tested 120% stable systems.

2. It's OK to have a list of whatever people think it's stable.
1500mb or 6500mb or whatever.
After all, we are going to use our system however the way we want.
So what I think stable IS stable.
Just give us the results so we can compare them whether it gives us BSOD with 6GB of ram used or not.

3. We can make 2 different result listings.
One for the previous rule which is... yes, the stable systems.
And the other is for "extreme stability" seekers.
But there is one problem...
munaim1 has to do all this pain in the f^@kin' [email protected]% work.










In my opinion, the point of stability testing is to ensure that my system will be absolutely 100% stable for all else I run, or possibly could run/or never will run.

A stability test in my opinion is a test I run which stands above all else (All other software that is possible to run) when it comes to stressing my system.

A stability test should be the ultimate way of ensuring stability. If not, I feel the whole point and thought behind stability testing would be gone.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


In my opinion, the point of stability testing is to ensure that my system will be absolutely 100% stable for all else I run, or possibly could run/or never will run.

A stability test in my opinion is a test I run which stands above all else (All other software that is possible to run) when it comes to stressing my system.

A stability test should be the ultimate way of ensuring stability. If not, I feel the whole point and thought behind stability testing would be gone.


So you voted #1.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


So you voted #1.










I guess so, since I stated my personal opinion, and that seems to fit with the #1 option









Edit: I'm not sure if testing with 1600MB VS 90% mem is easier on the CPU, as long as RAM is stable. I just always use 6000MB for my testing.* So if anyone can confirm they did a 12 hours + run at 1600MB but failed when using more RAM, even though their RAM (Overclock or stock settings) was stable in itself, that would be great. Memcontroller is built-in the CPU, so it may be stressing Sandybridge more if using more RAM. It is said, Sandybridge often overclock better (Lower Vcore with lower ammounts of RAM, like 2x2GB makes the CPU needing lesser Vcore VS 2x4GB. *

Maybe *munaim1* should start a poll on this subject?


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

I was having trouble passing the 1792fft (15min test with 11000mb) with my vcore in bios set at 1.385v. Running prime cpu-z would read 1.384-1.391 It would pass the test every 2 out of four runs, sometimes only making it to the 12 min. mark. Making it to the 9min mark usually was not a problem.

In order to consistantly pass that FFT I had to increase LLC to 100% (extreme in bios), previously I had been running with LLC at 75% (ultra in bios). Had to lower vcore in bios to 1.370v (1.365v made it pass the 9 min. mark though), running prime cpu-z reads 1.384v sometimes up to 1.4v.

Is it ok to have LLC at 100%? When I set it at 75% it seems the only way to pass that fft is to set vcore in bios to about 1.395v and even then I failed one test at the 12min mark. I see that a 100% LLC setting raises the vcore under load but I've tried to compensate for that with a lower vcore bios setting. Also not sure when I should consider it stable, (although I don't think I need it 27hrs stable! wow turrican9







) since if I had only run the test for a couple of minutes I would have passed easily. Most of the times it seemed as if I got a bsod early on (2-4) min mark it was not enough voltage. Seems once I could get pass 9 mins it was just a matter of tuning.

edit: sorry forgot to change desktop rez, pic too damn small again


----------



## nezzarix

12 hours of stability at 4.5Ghz with 6GB of ram for the tests







Debating whether or not I should try for a higher frequency... My temperatures seem pretty decent.


----------



## CloudX

Good stuff! Hopefully I pass today! I'm getting much better results after turrican hooked up the tough FFTs for testing.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14375089*
> People thinks different about what "stable" means.
> That is kind of the whole reason why this thread is here, isn't it?
> And I believe this thread is valuable for who seeks every kind of stability. (Thanks to munaim1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Some wants 80% stability (to me. but enough for them.) and some wants 120% stability. (like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> So if we are to make all of those people who seek stability happy, what are we going to do?
> We have 3 choices.
> 
> 1. No, we can't accommodate all. We want extreme stability. Nothing but that.
> Since this thread IS dedicated for stability.
> We're sorry for people who think that 30% of their RAM tested and 2 hours of gaming are enough to make them think their systems are stable.
> I mean if you think you only use 3GB of RAM so you test only 3GB....why did you get 8GB of ram in the first place???
> We only want to see the results of well tested 120% stable systems.
> 
> 2. It's OK to have a list of whatever people think it's stable.
> 1500mb or 6500mb or whatever.
> After all, we are going to use our system however the way we want.
> So what I think stable IS stable.
> Just give us the results so we can compare them whether it gives us BSOD with 6GB of ram used or not.
> 
> 3. We can make 2 different result listings.
> One for the previous rule which is... yes, the stable systems.
> And the other is for "extreme stability" seekers.
> But there is one problem...
> munaim1 has to do all this pain in the f^@kin' [email protected]% work.


I believe stability is stability at the end of the day, therefore with the work that it's going to take to change it around to suit everyone's need will be a lot of hard work. This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included. I like option 1 and 2 as that makes more sense, but option 3 is toooooooo crazy







and I really don't think it's necessary but we'll see how things turn out. As my gut feeling is saying option 1, option 2 sounds better for EVERYONE, that way we can get more results in without people thinking that this club is all about OCD therapy on stress testing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14375298*
> huh... what?.. now my CPU suddenly needs Internal PLL Overvoltage Enabled at x50 to boot Windows...
> 
> I knew it was too good to be true that it booted Windows at x50 + multipliers, with it disabled. So must have been some kind of a bug.


The opposite happend to me once, I thought with PLL overvoltage was only needed for high multi's but that's not the case, it's needed for particular multi's generally the high ones, so if you need it for 50, you might not needed it for 51 and again need it for 54.

I tried multi 55 with pLL overvoltage and it didn't work, I disabled it and then it was fine, now it works regardless of it being on or off, however didn't test it on multi 56 though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14375795*
> I guess so, since I stated my personal opinion, and that seems to fit with the #1 option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure if testing with 1600MB VS 90% mem is easier on the CPU, as long as RAM is stable. I just always use 6000MB for my testing. *So if anyone can confirm they did a 12 hours + run at 1600MB but failed when using more RAM, even though their RAM (Overclock or stock settings) was stable in itself, that would be great. Memcontroller is built-in the CPU, so it may be stressing Sandybridge more if using more RAM. It is said, Sandybridge often overclock better (Lower Vcore with lower ammounts of RAM, like 2x2GB makes the CPU needing lesser Vcore VS 2x4GB.*
> 
> Maybe *munaim1* should start a poll on this subject?


That sounds like a very good idea, personally I think it will still pass regardless of RAM usage, but further testing will help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeba-Ace;14376468*
> I was having trouble passing the 1792fft (15min test with 11000mb) with my vcore in bios set at 1.385v. Running prime cpu-z would read 1.384-1.391 It would pass the test every 2 out of four runs, sometimes only making it to the 12 min. mark. Making it to the 9min mark usually was not a problem.
> 
> In order to consistantly pass that FFT I had to increase LLC to 100% (extreme in bios), previously I had been running with LLC at 75% (ultra in bios). Had to lower vcore in bios to 1.370v (1.365v made it pass the 9 min. mark though), running prime cpu-z reads 1.384v sometimes up to 1.4v.
> 
> Is it ok to have LLC at 100%? When I set it at 75% it seems the only way to pass that fft is to set vcore in bios to about 1.395v and even then I failed one test at the 12min mark. I see that a 100% LLC setting raises the vcore under load but I've tried to compensate for that with a lower vcore bios setting. Also not sure when I should consider it stable, (although I don't think I need it 27hrs stable! wow turrican9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) since if I had only run the test for a couple of minutes I would have passed easily. Most of the times it seemed as if I got a bsod early on (2-4) min mark it was not enough voltage. Seems once I could get pass 9 mins it was just a matter of tuning.
> 
> edit: sorry forgot to change desktop rez, pic too damn small again


Leave LLC on ultra high, because at Extreme (100%) it will most likely cause voltage spikes whih is not good. Also what I recommend doing is, you have your stable settings right for which you used to submit to the club, try with exactly those settings but a custom blend with the RAM. We know that you can pass a 12hour standard blend test with 1600mb, 4.8ghz @ 1.342v, try doing the same for the custom blend and higher RAM.

I think it'll pass but you never know, even if you fail it, I think your rig should still be stable with whatever you use it for.


----------



## turrican9

My CPU may have degraded, or at least I believe so







The other day, when testing 4.7GHz I tried + 0.005 Offset, which at an earlier point had passed the 1344KB and 1792KB FFT, however it would fail after a while when trying these again. I didn't think more of it and just upped Offset up to + 0.020 for stability.

Here is the deal, yesterday I discovered that I could no longer boot to Windows at x50 when Internal PLL Overvoltage was disabled. I had tested this a few days earlier, up to x52 I believe.

So today when I loaded my 4.8GHz profile it was no longer stable at + 0.045 Offset, which I submitted here a few days earlier..

So now I really fear that testing up to 1.6v Vcore here the other day have degraded my chip









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14379298*
> The opposite happend to me once, I thought with PLL overvoltage was only needed for high multi's but that's not the case, it's needed for particular multi's generally the high ones, so if you need it for 50, you might not needed it for 51 and again need it for 54.
> 
> I tried multi 55 with pLL overvoltage and it didn't work, I disabled it and then it was fine, now it works regardless of it being on or off, however didn't test it on multi 56 though.


Thanks, maybe I never tried it at x50 then. Will try at x51 and x52 again


----------



## McLaren_F1

Heres 4.8GHz 12hrs on regular blend test


----------



## Hambone07si

Just to inform you guys. I ran my stable setting of 5ghz 1.4v under load for 15hrs of prime, you've already seen that. No problems at all until, DIRT 3. It will crash my system with in a minute. Dirt 3 is running my cpu up to 90% usage. I've tried 1.425v crash. 1.450v no crash. How the hell can Dirt 3 in minutes be more stressful to SB over Prime95 Blend? Very strange.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Just to inform you guys. I ran my stable setting of 5ghz 1.4v under load for 15hrs of prime, you've already seen that. No problems at all until, DIRT 3. It will crash my system with in a minute. Dirt 3 is running my cpu up to 90% usage. I've tried 1.425v crash. 1.450v no crash. How the hell can Dirt 3 in minutes be more stressful to SB over Prime95 Blend? Very strange.


Prime95 is a different kind of stress. I can have Prime95 in the background and run Team Fortress 2 at 200+ FPS without any problems. However, the second I turn on IBT my entire system slows to a crawl. There are many ways to measure stability. Passing Prime95 doesn't mean your system is stable, it's just a good indication it may be.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Just to inform you guys. I ran my stable setting of 5ghz 1.4v under load for 15hrs of prime, you've already seen that. No problems at all until, DIRT 3. It will crash my system with in a minute. Dirt 3 is running my cpu up to 90% usage. I've tried 1.425v crash. 1.450v no crash. How the hell can Dirt 3 in minutes be more stressful to SB over Prime95 Blend? Very strange.


What nvidia driver are you running?


----------



## munaim1

*nezzarix*

Accepted and added, very nice temps on that overclock









*Mclaren_F1*

Your overclock has been added, your old submission has been moved to the old entries section.

For that have missed, copy and paste this in your sig:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*Spreadsheet Update*

I have removed the Z68 overclock sheet becuase there is not point keeping it seperate, as both the p67 and Z68 are pretty much the same in terms of overclocking capabilities, most if not all potential lies with the CPU.

We nearly have 80 members here on the stable club and we're looking for more, so get posting some stable sandy's and show us how well your cooling is doing and at what voltages your running etc!!!!









*EDIT:* I may introduce another sheet as a replacement for the Z68 but still thinking about what might be a good idea. Share your ideas!!









*EDIT2:* Im off for a bit to go play some bfbc2, add me H4T3RZ


----------



## cba1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


People thinks different about what "stable" means.
That is kind of the whole reason why this thread is here, isn't it?
And I believe this thread is valuable for who seeks every kind of stability. (Thanks to munaim1







) 
Some wants 80% stability (to me. but enough for them.) and some wants 120% stability. (like me







)
So if we are to make all of those people who seek stability happy, what are we going to do?
We have 3 choices.

1. No, we can't accommodate all. We want extreme stability. Nothing but that. 
Since this thread IS dedicated for stability. 
We're sorry for people who think that 30% of their RAM tested and 2 hours of gaming are enough to make them think their systems are stable. 
I mean if you think you only use 3GB of RAM so you test only 3GB....why did you get 8GB of ram in the first place???
We only want to see the results of well tested 120% stable systems.

2. It's OK to have a list of whatever people think it's stable.
1500mb or 6500mb or whatever.
After all, we are going to use our system however the way we want.
So what I think stable IS stable.
Just give us the results so we can compare them whether it gives us BSOD with 6GB of ram used or not.

3. We can make 2 different result listings.
One for the previous rule which is... yes, the stable systems.
And the other is for "extreme stability" seekers.
But there is one problem...
munaim1 has to do all this pain in the f^@kin' [email protected]% work.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


In my opinion, the point of stability testing is to ensure that my system will be absolutely 100% stable for all else I run, or possibly could run/or never will run.

A stability test in my opinion is a test I run which stands above all else (All other software that is possible to run) when it comes to stressing my system.

A stability test should be the ultimate way of ensuring stability. If not, I feel the whole point and thought behind stability testing would be gone.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I guess so, since I stated my personal opinion, and that seems to fit with the #1 option









Edit: I'm not sure if testing with 1600MB VS 90% mem is easier on the CPU, as long as RAM is stable. I just always use 6000MB for my testing.* So if anyone can confirm they did a 12 hours + run at 1600MB but failed when using more RAM, even though their RAM (Overclock or stock settings) was stable in itself, that would be great. Memcontroller is built-in the CPU, so it may be stressing Sandybridge more if using more RAM. It is said, Sandybridge often overclock better (Lower Vcore with lower ammounts of RAM, like 2x2GB makes the CPU needing lesser Vcore VS 2x4GB. *

Maybe *munaim1* should start a poll on this subject?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I believe stability is stability at the end of the day, therefore with the work that it's going to take to change it around to suit everyone's need will be a lot of hard work. This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included. I like option 1 and 2 as that makes more sense, but option 3 is toooooooo crazy







and I really don't think it's necessary but we'll see how things turn out. As my gut feeling is saying option 1, option 2 sounds better for EVERYONE, that way we can get more results in without people thinking that this club is all about OCD therapy on stress testing.









The opposite happend to me once, I thought with PLL overvoltage was only needed for high multi's but that's not the case, it's needed for particular multi's generally the high ones, so if you need it for 50, you might not needed it for 51 and again need it for 54.

I tried multi 55 with pLL overvoltage and it didn't work, I disabled it and then it was fine, now it works regardless of it being on or off, however didn't test it on multi 56 though.

That sounds like a very good idea, personally I think it will still pass regardless of RAM usage, but further testing will help.

Leave LLC on ultra high, because at Extreme (100%) it will most likely cause voltage spikes whih is not good. Also what I recommend doing is, you have your stable settings right for which you used to submit to the club, try with exactly those settings but a custom blend with the RAM. We know that you can pass a 12hour standard blend test with 1600mb, 4.8ghz @ 1.342v, try doing the same for the custom blend and higher RAM.

I think it'll pass but you never know, even if you fail it, I think your rig should still be stable with whatever you use it for.












Too much debate about the amount of RAM needed. Let see, I ran almost thirteen hours of regular blend. I can run 15 minutes of 1344 but not 1792 @ 6000. So that means that my system is not stable?

However i can run both fft for most than half and hour @ 4000 with a total RAM used of 4.9.

So where am i?

We are always trying to make our system to fail. I you want 120% stability forget about OC. When you OC a system you are running it beyond specification so errors can happen no matter what.
The only thing you can do is delay it. I'm aware that my system is open to failure but i can live with that.


----------



## CloudX

Here is my submission, I chose to use 90% of my ram since I can get into situations where I'll be using a little bit of it. There's also a question of stability with 1600mb so why not.

I turned my ac from 78f to 80f when at the end and my temps went up 2c or so







Room Temp was 76f-80f at all times. The peak was 74c for over 10 hours. Most of the time it was at 64-70c. I'm already booted up at 48 with +.010 bump.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14382612*
> what nvidia driver are you running?


275.50


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;14386404*
> 275.50


Thats probably the problem, roll back to the 266.58 (IMO its the most stable out of all of them) and see if you problem persists. Regardless of the error code, i stumbled across another use doubting their stability, it was down to the recent crappy nvidia drivers. Give those drivers a go and report back and let us know.

*CloudX*

I'll add you later on when I get home.


----------



## turrican9

I'm trying LLC at Extreme now, and compensate for it by lowering the Offset.

I'm hoping my CPU is not degraded, and that it failed because of Vdroops. I believe my Vdroops may have changed a little bit at LLC Ultra High, after a few reboots or something.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Thats probably the problem, roll back to the 266.58 (IMO its the most stable out of all of them) and see if you problem persists. Regardless of the error code, i stumbled across another use doubting their stability, it was down to the recent crappy nvidia drivers. Give those drivers a go and report back and let us know.


I can give it a try. Once I raised that up too 1.450v, I've play hours of Dirt 3 with no problems at all. Should I pull the profile for Dirt 3 out of this 275.50 driver and load it in the 266.58? That will prolly just do the same thing I would assume. There's not a Dirt 3 profile I'm sure in that old driver. Nor a Crysis 2 profile. I'll try tho.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I'm trying LLC at Extreme now, and compensate for it by lowering the Offset.

I'm hoping my CPU is not degraded, and that it failed because of Vdroops. I believe my Vdroops may have changed a little bit at LLC Ultra High, after a few reboots or something.


Yeah, I've found for me Extreme is the best. My settings are:

1.375v idle and 1.392v load with extreme = STABLE
1.400v idle and 1.396v load with ultra high = FAIL

Kinda strange from the numbers shown. You would think that the Ultra setting looks a little better but it's not.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Yeah, I've found for me Extreme is the best. My settings are:

1.375v idle and 1.392v load with extreme = STABLE
1.400v idle and 1.396v load with ultra high = FAIL

Kinda strange from the numbers shown. You would think that the Ultra setting looks a little better but it's not.


Probably Vcore Vdroop spikes that makes it fail at LLC Ultra High.

I suddenly got unstable at previously tested settings. So I think it could have something to do with the LLC.


----------



## Twinkadink

Resubmission!


----------



## turrican9

It actually seems like my 2600K now needs a tad more Vcore VS previously stable settings..

Update, after going back to LLC at Ultra High and my old + 0.045 for Offset at 4.8GHz it now runs a tad higher Vcore VS my previous (Submission for this Club)


----------



## donzo

Submission










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


I can give it a try. Once I raised that up too 1.450v, I've play hours of Dirt 3 with no problems at all. Should I pull the profile for Dirt 3 out of this 275.50 driver and load it in the 266.58? That will prolly just do the same thing I would assume. There's not a Dirt 3 profile I'm sure in that old driver. Nor a Crysis 2 profile. I'll try tho.


You can add crysis 2 SLI profile THIS way, I think it should apply to any game. That's what I have used for crysis 2 and any future games that will come out, that's only until Nvidia actually produce some better drivers for gaming purposes rather than just benchmarking.










*Twinkadink*

Submissson added, thanks for following the rules and contributing to the thread









*Donzo*

Could you add it as an attachment, pic res is too small (800x500).


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


You can add crysis 2 SLI profile THIS way, I think it should apply to any game.










*Twinkadink*

Submissson added, thanks for following the rules and contributing to the thread









*Donzo*

Could you add it as an attachment, pic res is too small (800x500).


Add me yet?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Add me yet?


Apologies, I've just added you, you should appear in the table in a minute or so.









For those that missed it, grab your sig here, copy and paste it:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*Spreadsheet contains cooling info and a new sheet has been created for that aswell. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, I think that it s a great addition to the table and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 80 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!*


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Apologies, I've just added you, you should appear in the table in a minute or so.









For those that missed it, grab your sig here, copy and paste it:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*Spreadsheet contains cooling info and a new sheet has been created for that aswell. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, I think that it s a great addition to the table and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 80 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!*










Feels good to wear the sig! ahhhh! all that work paid off


----------



## turrican9

Lol! I've just found out why Windows would no longer boot with Internal PLL Overvoltage Disabled at those x50 + multipliers...

Turned out it was the CPU Spread Spectrum setting causing this. I had disabled it, and when I put it back to AUTO it would boot again at x50 multi and PLL feature disabled









Update: This also may have caused my CPU needing a tad more Vcore (I thought it had degraded) since it seems good so far with my old 5GHz preset. I never would have thought that Disabling CPU Spread Spectrum could have caused all this.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Lol! I've just found out why Windows would no longer boot with Internal PLL Overvoltage Disabled at those x50 + multipliers...

Turned out it was the CPU Spread Spectrum setting causing this. I had disabled it, and when I put it back to AUTO it would boot again at x50 multi and PLL feature disabled









Update: This also may have caused my CPU needing a tad more Vcore (I thought it had degraded) since it seems good so far with my old 5GHz preset.


Nice find!!!







I have spread spectrum Enabled.

Degradetion is highly used with sandybridge. Just ask sock pirate about his OCD with prime testing lol, his still running his stable overclock with the same voltage for 3 months or so after doing more that 200/300hours of priming. That said, not all chips are the same, therefore, some maybe more resiliant than others.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Lol! I've just found out why Windows would no longer boot with Internal PLL Overvoltage Disabled at those x50 + multipliers...

Turned out it was the CPU Spread Spectrum setting causing this. I had disabled it, and when I put it back to AUTO it would boot again at x50 multi and PLL feature disabled









Update: This also may have caused my CPU needing a tad more Vcore (I thought it had degraded) since it seems good so far with my old 5GHz preset. I never would have thought that Disabling CPU Spread Spectrum could have caused all this.


So your saying Auto is working better that disabled for you?


----------



## Twinkadink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


You can add crysis 2 SLI profile THIS way, I think it should apply to any game. That's what I have used for crysis 2 and any future games that will come out, that's only until Nvidia actually produce some better drivers for gaming purposes rather than just benchmarking.










*Twinkadink*

Submissson added, thanks for following the rules and contributing to the thread









*Donzo*

Could you add it as an attachment, pic res is too small (800x500).


Yay! Glad to be here munaim.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Nice find!!!









Degradetion is highly used with sandybridge. Just ask sock pirate about his OCD with prime testing lol, his still running his stable overclock with the same voltage for 3 months or so after doing more that 200/300hours of priming. That said, not all chips are the same, therefore, some maybe more resiliant than others.










I'm just glad it was a simple setting who caused this. Now I'm gonna test my 4.8GHz preset again, and see if it's stable at the same Vcore as the one I submitted here. And of course set CPU Spread Spectrum to AUTO in that profile too









Conclusion: CPU Spread Spectrum Disabled is not very smart. Caused the Internal PLL Overvoltage option no longer to work when disabled at those higher multipliers, and also caused the CPU needing a tad more Vcore at previously stable settings.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


So your saying Auto is working better that disabled for you?


Yes. When it was Disabled it caused the CPU to need a tad more Vcore, and I could no longer boot windows with internal PLL Overvoltage Disabled at those higher x50 + multipliers.


----------



## Hambone07si

Gotcha. I've alway used auto or enabled. It was said that enabled is better for Sandy bridge.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Gotcha. I've alway used auto or enabled. It was said that enabled is better for Sandy bridge.


Yes, I feel so stupid to have overlooked that one







I thought for sure I had degraded my chip after I had done a 'suicide' attempt at 1.6v Vcore..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Yes, I feel so stupid to have overlooked that one







I thought for sure I had degraded my chip after I had done a 'suicide' attempt at 1.6v Vcore..


lol what did you manage to get with that voltage?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


lol what did you manage to get with that voltage?


It was here the other day when I was trying to boot Windows at x54 and x55. If I remember correctly I got it to boot at x53 at that Voltage.


----------



## c0ld

So I need 12 hours on prime95 on blend to get in this club?

I am at about 8 hours now. 1.280V HT ON according too CPUZ I think I got a pretty good chip


----------



## CloudX

If I enable spread spectrum, it slows the bclk down. To 99.7 or so.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


If I enable spread spectrum, it slows the bclk down. To 99.7 or so.


Could be your ASrock bud


----------



## CloudX

Could be, but I don't need it on. My voltage has been a lot steadier since taking LLC down obe step. Barely moves around now.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


If I enable spread spectrum, it slows the bclk down. To 99.7 or so.


Mines enabled and BCLK is locked to 100, like hambone said, it could be your mobo. If it does that then just disable it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


So I need 12 hours on prime95 on blend to get in this club?

I am at about 8 hours now. 1.280V HT ON according too CPUZ I think I got a pretty good chip










that's correct, but real temp needs to be running the same time as prime has been running. Please carefully follow the rules to join the club


----------



## The Viper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Lol! I've just found out why Windows would no longer boot with Internal PLL Overvoltage Disabled at those x50 + multipliers...

Turned out it was the CPU Spread Spectrum setting causing this. I had disabled it, and when I put it back to AUTO it would boot again at x50 multi and PLL feature disabled









Update: This also may have caused my CPU needing a tad more Vcore (I thought it had degraded) since it seems good so far with my old 5GHz preset. I never would have thought that Disabling CPU Spread Spectrum could have caused all this.


you know thats funny because [email protected] from ROG forums states:
"CPU Spread Spectrum: Modulates the processor clock to reduce radiated noise emissions. Disable if overclocking, as clock modulation will increase instability.

Seems like better OCing with it enabled


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Viper*


you know thats funny because [email protected] from ROG forums states:
"CPU Spread Spectrum: Modulates the processor clock to reduce radiated noise emissions. Disable if overclocking, as clock modulation will increase instability.

Seems like better OCing with it enabled


Yeah, everything is back to normal here, after I put it on AUTO again.

Another thing

So it seems those 1344KB and 1792KB FFT's are really the hardest to pass? 1792KB one is looking like the hardest of these two.

I've seen several people posted/confirming this.


----------



## CloudX

Well I'm putting my foot in my mouth now, after I enabled it, I bumped it to 1.456v no overvoltage and 49. And it's smashing 1792fft right now. I'd run this is it's 12hr stable.

Testing.. My wife is gunna be pissed. I told her I'd be done once I got 4.7 stable. (hah)


----------



## CloudX

1792 is the toughest for me. I'll go 35 mins at 1344 and barely make it 5 with 1792 if my volts are off.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Mines enabled and BCLK is locked to 100, like hambone said, it could be your mobo. If it does that then just disable it.

that's correct, but real temp needs to be running the same time as prime has been running. Please carefully follow the rules to join the club










Perfect realtemp has been running 18hrs, 3 more hours to go then -.- I really wanna game right now lol


----------



## donzo

Sorry, this enough ^^ ?


----------



## turrican9

So now I'm trying 4.7GHz again, and this time it's letting me use lower Vcore, since CPU Spread Spectrum is no longer Disabled. Last run I did with it disabled it needed + 0.020 Offset. Doing + 0.005 now. Cooler temps her in Norway today, so CPU temps are about 5c lower VS when I did my submitted Blend runs...


----------



## c0ld

FUUUUUUUUUUU BSOD after 10 hours!!









I was listening to music and browsing the web while stressing on prime95. Should I even be using the computer while stressing it?


----------



## CloudX

More v.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


More v.


I guess ill have to up it, but while you guys stress it with prime95, are you using your computer?

Ill up the V-core, and try again when i go to work tomorrow since I have a 10hr shift. Right now I am setting my ram to the speed it actually is it was running @ 1333MHz.


----------



## munaim1

*Donzo*

Screenshot accepted, I'll add in a moment.

*c0ld*

I always recommend running prime without Internet connection and disabling the antivirus. They can sometimes causes implications and that may result in a bsod. I recommend leaving it overnight before you sleep. I try and eliminate as many background processes as possible when running prime, that way you can be a bit more sure of stability rather than having a driver etc cause it.










EDIT: don't change the vcore just yet, try again n this time disable the AV and the Internet. I personally don't use my rig when I'm prime testing.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


FUUUUUUUUUUU BSOD after 10 hours!!









I was listening to music and browsing the web while stressing on prime95. Should I even be using the computer while stressing it?


Try the 1792KB FFT before you start a regular run. Type in 1792 in for min and max FFT's.

If it crash, up Vcore until it passes for at least 15 minutes. Then do the regular test. It is very likely you will pass 12 hours + of the regular preset, if you can pass the 1792KB FFT first.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*Donzo*

Screenshot accepted, I'll add in a moment.

*c0ld*

I always recommend running prime without Internet connection and disabling the antivirus. They can sometimes causes implications and that may result in a bsod. I recommend leaving it overnight before you sleep. I try and eliminate as many background processes as possible when running prime, that way you can be a bit more sure of stability rather than having a driver etc cause it.










EDIT: don't change the vcore just yet, try again n this time disable the AV and the Internet. I personally don't use my rig when I'm prime testing.



Great I'll disable antivirus and internet connection tomorrow after I go to work. I haven't changed my vcore, its currently 1.335 in BIOS, I just upped my memory frequency to 1866MHz to run the specified of my DIMs.

I'll update tomorrow with a screenshot. Thanks for the tip









Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Try the 1792KB FFT before you start a regular run. Type in 1792 in for min and max FFT's.

If it crash, up Vcore until it passes for at least 15 minutes. Then do the regular test. It is very likely you will pass 12 hours + of the regular preset, if you can pass the 1792KB FFT first.


Ok I'll try this in a sec will update









Rep for both


----------



## Sevens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Try the 1792KB FFT before you start a regular run. Type in 1792 in for min and max FFT's.

If it crash, up Vcore until it passes for at least 15 minutes. Then do the regular test. It is very likely you will pass 12 hours + of the regular preset, if you can pass the 1792KB FFT first.


Hello does increasing time like 30 minutes instead of 15 is matter ?
Because i passed the 1792KB FFT(15 mn) test but one core failed on my 12 h test at around 5/6h.
Guess on which FFT it failed ?








i had to add offset +0.005 to pass the 12h so it was really close apparently.
Anyway thanks for this tip,it saves a lot of time.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Try the 1792KB FFT before you start a regular run. Type in 1792 in for min and max FFT's.

If it crash, up Vcore until it passes for at least 15 minutes. Then do the regular test. It is very likely you will pass 12 hours + of the regular preset, if you can pass the 1792KB FFT first.


It did pass ran it for 17min. I guess I'll I have to is wait and try the 12hr run again tomorrow


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Try the 1792KB FFT before you start a regular run. Type in 1792 in for min and max FFT's.

If it crash, up Vcore until it passes for at least 15 minutes. Then do the regular test. It is very likely you will pass 12 hours + of the regular preset, if you can pass the 1792KB FFT first.


interesting i just tried those settings min and max 1792 and 6000MB and got a BSOD 0124 after 30mins. Passed a regular 12hr blend

Heres my template

Ai Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores: 48
Internal PLL Voltage: Disabled
Memory Frequency: use the rated speed for your memory
DRAM Timing Control: use the rated timings for your memory
EPU Power Saving MODE: Disabled

Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)
Load-Line Calibration: Ultra High
VRM Frequency: Manual
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Voltage: Manual
CPU Voltage: 1.42V
DRAM Voltage: 1.5
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: 1.15V
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.72V
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled

Advanced\\ CPU Configuration
CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Enabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Disabled
CPU C3 Report: Enabled
CPU C6 Report: Enabled


----------



## Tunagoblin

it's because the memory that's been stressed more.
So you'll need more vcore/VTT(VCCIO) or sometimes more dram voltage even at the stock timings.
Have you checked all your memory with memtest before?


----------



## Sevens

Maybe he was just on the "line" stable/unstable like me because looks like he passed the 1792 FTT at least once since he did it 30 mn and one run is 15 mn by default.
15mn might not be enough to be "sure".
Anyone knows how many times we go throught the 1792 FFT during a 12h test ?


----------



## sintricate

Just put my system together this morning/last night and bumped it up to 4.5GHz and it's running fine with no stability issues so far. I did notice that the first core is reading 10 degrees cooler than the next 3 cores. Is this normal? I'm getting 60C on the first core and 70C on the next 3 after a few hours of prime.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14398380*
> Just put my system together this morning/last night and bumped it up to 4.5GHz and it's running fine with no stability issues so far. I did notice that the first core is reading 10 degrees cooler than the next 3 cores. Is this normal? I'm getting 60C on the first core and 70C on the next 3 after a few hours of prime.


If you look in the sheet, you will see others with similar temp differences between the cores, including me.

Perfectly normal.


----------



## munaim1

*Donzo*

Added









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;14395017*
> interesting i just tried those settings min and max 1792 and 6000MB and got a BSOD 0124 after 30mins. Passed a regular 12hr blend


If the regular 12 hours blend is fine for your use ie. you don't get any bsods then just leave it. We must remember that when stress testing we will always find a way of making it bsod and that's not the point of stability. Running IBT on stock for 500 runs will more than likely fail at some point, and that does not mean that it's unstable. My regular 12hour blend has been able to run anything and everything without a single bsod for the last 4 months or so. That may not be the same for everyone else, but im just saying that the regular 12hour blend is stable enough for me, infact I would call it rock solid stable









Atleast it's some form of stability testing, lets not go there, about the guys that don't run a single stress test and call it stable and complaing when they bsod.









There could be a debate about 12 hours not being long enough, the guys that run it for 24hour and 48hours+ could easily argue that 12 hours is simple not enough, but what most people seem to forget is that stability is subjective and that the regular blend test is more than enough for most people.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevens;14396516*
> Anyone knows how many times we go throught the 1792 FFT during a 12h test ?


Best person to ask is turrican lol









I think, with the custom FFT's, if it lasts 10 mintues or so then just do the 12hour blend after that and you should be good to go. Personally I would just run the regular 12 our blend and call it a day.

*EDIT:*

For those that missed it, grab your sig here, copy and paste it:



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*Spreadsheet contains cooling info and a new sheet has been created for that aswell. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, I think that it s a great addition to the table and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 80 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!*

Also was looking for some ideas on what new sheet I can create that will be helpful to you guys, Initially I was thinking, either a suicide run or max multi sheet which will be open for anyone not just the stable guys, but I thought, that's not really gonna help anyone, so im asking you guys.

What ideas do you have? post it here or PM me


----------



## sintricate

Hmm.. Windows and this program I downloaded both display my speed as 3.4GHz while CPU-Z is displaying 4.5GHz. Who's right?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14399739*
> Hmm.. Windows and this program I downloaded both display my speed as 3.4GHz while CPU-Z is displaying 4.5GHz. Who's right?


cpu-z 99% of the time.


----------



## sintricate

The weird thing is, everything but CPU-Z is saying i'm at 3.4GHz (34x100) 1.36v while CPU-Z says 4.5GHz (45x100) 1.3v.

I don't understand why there would be a discrepancy with multi AND voltage.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


The weird thing is, everything but CPU-Z is saying i'm at 3.4GHz (34x100) 1.36v while CPU-Z says 4.5GHz (45x100) 1.3v.

I don't understand why there would be a discrepancy with multi AND voltage.


Its normal got that little toolbar too and it doesn't display my actual OC.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sevens*


Maybe he was just on the "line" stable/unstable like me because looks like he passed the 1792 FTT at least once since he did it 30 mn and one run is 15 mn by default.
15mn might not be enough to be "sure".
Anyone knows how many times we go throught the 1792 FFT during a 12h test ?


I did the math about the 1344KB FFT. And it will hit that FFT about a little over 3 hours when 15 minutes per FFT.

The 1792FFT will hit a good while after the 1344FFT. I will look into it, but I believe it will hit in the 4th or 5th hour.

So the 1792KB FFT will punish your system two times in a 12 hours + run, I believe.

A good way to test this is to start a Custom Blend using 1 minute per FFT. Then just do the math. Multiply the time by x15









The 1344KB FFT will hit the system at least 3 times in a 12 hours + run. This is also a very demanding FFT, but the 1792FFT is even more demanding.

If I think back to when I was not aware of these two FFT's, I remember I often got BSOD's a little past 3 hours (1344FFT). Most times I was a sleep. But I know I have gotten it in the 5th and 6th hours, and in the last hours of the test.

I am pretty certain the 1344 and the 1792 FFT's has been the culprit each time.

Edit: Oh, I forgot... Yes, it may be you can pass the 1344 or 1792 FFT's one time, but fail the next time you hit them. Vcore fluctuations/Vdroop may cause this. That is why I believe you should add a tad extra to the Offset. Even at Ultra high LLC there are pretty big Vcore fluctuations.


----------



## psyside

Guys, im having hard time to get my oc stable, i even went to 1.43 vcore for only 4.8ghz and yet still BSOD 101









Here are my settings i hope someone will help out...










I have swaped from T Probe to Extreme




























OCCT fail only after 1 mintue or so, LINX after 3/4 vcore is 1.42 atm LLC to ultra high










Please some help for additional settings i just want 4.8ghz stable at 1.4/1.41vcore...


----------



## turrican9

*psyside*

What Vcore do you need for 4.6GHz? You, know these CPU's will differ. Not all of them will make it to 4.8GHz on air. I had a 2500K that needed closer to 1.5v Vcore, and even then I had problems at 4.8GHz. Also, they vary in how they scale with Vcore and speed.

To test this, up the Vcore and see if it's getting more and more stable. If so, you have your answer.


----------



## psyside

Ok will do, thanks for your answer.

EDIT: Do you think BSOD can be caused by the fact i dont have enough ram? im running a single 2GB stick (waiting for my 2x4 kit to arrive) and im using the all memory metod in Linx.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Ok will do, thanks for your answer.

EDIT: Do you think BSOD can be caused by the fact i dont have enough ram? im running a single 2GB stick (waiting for my 2x4 kit to arrive) and im using the all memory metod in Linx.


Frankly I don't know. I would use Prime95 Blend if I were you. It is superior to LinX. Even if Linx with AVX will heat the CPU more up, Blend is better for testing stability.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14402596*
> Ok will do, thanks for your answer.
> 
> EDIT: Do you think BSOD can be caused by the fact i dont have enough ram? im running a single 2GB stick (waiting for my 2x4 kit to arrive) and im using the all memory metod in Linx.


More RAM you have, it gets harder to make higher OC stable.
Since it stresses more on IMC wich is on-die within the processor.

Also bring up the short and long duration and core current limit to 255 each.
It just gives you more head room when it needs it. (Needs extra power when in higher turbo)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Ok will do, thanks for your answer.

EDIT: Do you think BSOD can be caused by the fact i dont have enough ram? im running a single 2GB stick (waiting for my 2x4 kit to arrive) and im using the all memory metod in Linx.


I would try to get a lower clock stable first. And 1.43v isn't crazy for 4.8ghz. Most chips start really wanting voltage somewhere around 4.6-4.9gz.


----------



## cba1986

Tonight i went for 4.8 @ 1.360~1.368 but it failed around the four hour. And by the way it fails in 48k FFT.

turrican9 
It seems like our chips are very similar, i will probably will need around 1.384 to make it stable at 4.8 with HT off.
Sure i can try it but i don't like those temps. Luckily i can enter into windows with PLL overvoltage disabled @ 4.8.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cba1986*


Tonight i went for 4.8 @ 1.360~1.368 but it failed around the four hour. And by the way it fails in 48k FFT.

turrican9 
It seems like our chips are very similar, i will probably will need around 1.384 to make it stable at 4.8 with HT off.
Sure i can try it but i don't like those temps. Luckily i can enter into windows with PLL overvoltage disabled @ 4.8.


How strange that you failed on a small FFT. The small ones are usually much easier on Sandy VS big ones.

Maybe you had a Vdroop spike or something.


----------



## psyside

lol BSOD @ 1.45 vcore, 4.8ghz, LLC ultra, this is totaly frustraiting...









And always the same BSOD x101 i'm starting to think, this is an* OS corruption*, do you guys think its possible to boot with 1.375vcore @4.8, and still need 1.45+ vcore for stability? this is like insane...one would think if you boot at 1.375, you could get stable lest say at 1.4 but....really strange, im thinking to seell my cpu i dont want to run 1.45+ for 4.8, no way...its hot here, im already hitting 84c atm, with D14 and HAF 932.

Thanks for the response guys....rep+ to all, im so frustrated...i was prepearing for this build like 3 months









EDIT: Before i had fixed cpu ferq, even at idle, now it drops to 1.6? why is that? what settings in BIOS changed this? i have cpu minimum state @ 100% via control panel set.


----------



## cba1986

Perhaps. i will try with a + offset later on.


----------



## PrimeBurn

submission


----------



## Point Blank Rob

does nobody else use - offset?
I use like -0.04 i think


----------



## munaim1

*PrimeBurn*

Added to the table, nice overclock bud but I would recommend changing the BCLK and taking down to 100 and increasing the multi. Sandybridge overclocking is usually done through the multi and the BCLK is only usually changed when doing crazy validation etc.

*Copy and paste to sig:*

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*PrimeBurn*

Added to the table, nice overclock bud but I would recommend changing the BCLK and taking down to 100 and increasing the multi. Sandybridge overclocking is usually done through the multi and the BCLK is only usually changed when doing crazy validation etc.











Thanks. It isn't stable at 4.6 with with BCLK at 100 at the current voltage. So I just switched it back to 103 and 44.


----------



## c0ld

Well im at work left the computer opna prime95 blend. Will report when I get home, im hoping it passes with 1.280V @ 4.5GHz


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


does nobody else use - offset?
I use like -0.04 i think


I use offset.

Here are my settings:

High Current 255
Low Current 255
Duration 1sec. (Default)
MaxCore Current 260

CPU LLC 3 (1 is highest)
Spread Spectrum Off
Power Saving Off
CPU Overvoltage disabled
Additional Turbo voltage +.0004 (can't turn this off)

CPU Offset +.090
VTT 1.116
CPU PLL 1.791v
Everything else to auto
VCCSA Auto
PCH Auto

CPU Config:
C3/C6 Disabled, all other options Auto

Gives me 1.400-1.408 for my 4.7Ghz.





Always open to suggestions. I couldn't go any lower on the volts. It hated 48x and 49x was actually nice but 1.488v or a hair more was what it needed. Too much no?

**EDIT** I added the additional turbo voltage. I forgot about that. If I put that to auto it bounces all over the place.**EDIT**


----------



## Point Blank Rob

CloudX I know people use offset but nobody seems to use minus offset?


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


CloudX I know people use offset but nobody seems to use minus offset?


I use -0.040 for 4.5Ghz @ 1.296V


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


I use offset.

Here are my settings:

High Current 255
Low Current 255
Duration 1sec. (Default)
MaxCore Current 260

CPU LLC 3 (1 is highest)
Spread Spectrum Off
Power Saving Off
CPU Overvoltage disabled

CPU Offset +.090
VTT 1.116
CPU PLL 1.791v
Everything else to auto
VCCSA Auto
PCH Auto

CPU Config:
C3/C6 Disabled, all other options Auto

Gives me 1.400-1.408 for my 4.7Ghz.





Always open to suggestions. I couldn't go any lower on the volts. It hated 48x and 49x was actually nice but 1.488v or a hair more was what it needed. Too much no?


Have you tried it on fixed voltage? or with level2 LLC?
Many people have good results with it's set at LLC level2 (ultra high).
It minimize the vdroop.
Also you might want to try turning the dram voltage up.
Have you tested all your RAM with memtest?


----------



## kdb424

If I ever get to running prime95 for more than 30 minutes, I'll post up my screenshots. (Yes I know I'm not in unless I post them)

Current stable:
4.856GHz (46x105.6) 1.464V
66c-69c-68c-63c (max while folding/blend)

Was able to pass 1344/1792 blends for 15 min each, and folding bigadv, so I'd call it stable for days. Once I reach 500,000 points folding, I'll run a 24 hour blend.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdb424;14406140*
> If I ever get to running prime95 for more than 30 minutes, I'll post up my screenshots. (Yes I know I'm not in unless I post them)
> 
> Current stable:
> 4.856GHz (46x105.6) 1.464V
> 66c-69c-68c-63c (max while folding/blend)
> 
> Was able to pass 1344/1792 blends for 15 min each, and folding bigadv, so I'd call it stable for days. Once I reach 500,000 points folding, I'll run a 24 hour blend.


Just to let you know, if Prime95 is failing that soon then virtually all the data you're sending Stanford is invalid and useless.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14405881*
> Have you tried it on fixed voltage? or with level2 LLC?
> Many people have good results with it's set at LLC level2 (ultra high).
> It minimize the vdroop.
> Also you might want to try turning the dram voltage up.
> Have you tested all your RAM with memtest?


XMP is 1.35v on the ram and that's what it says on the sticker. 9-9-9-24 1t. I haven't done a run with memtest. I do use prime95 with 90% of my ram if that matters. I have tried higher LLC but it makes the volts jump around even more. It has pretty much stayed still at 1.408 under load like this.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14406275*
> XMP is 1.35v on the ram and that's what it says on the sticker. 9-9-9-24 1t. I haven't done a run with memtest. I do use prime95 with 90% of my ram if that matters. I have tried higher LLC but it makes the volts jump around even more. It has pretty much stayed still at 1.408 under load like this.


I set my "Additional turbovoltage" at +0.004 to make the vcore jump stop. (Auto makes it to jump around)
Then LLC level2 works just right for me. you might be able to even lower the vcore a little since the additional turbovoltage will give you a bit of extra vcore overall.

I think it's made for compensating vdrop.
But you can use this as fine tuning vcore if you are really looking for the sweet spot.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14406362*
> I set my "Additional turbovoltage" at +0.004 to make the vcore jump stop. (Auto makes it to jump around)
> Then LLC level2 works just right for me. you might be able to even lower the vcore a little since the additional turbovoltage will give you a bit of extra vcore overall.
> 
> I think it's made for compensating vdrop.
> But you can use this as fine tuning vcore if you are really looking for the sweet spot.


I also have it at the same setting. i forgot to mention that one as I made this post by memory. I have confirmed that it is indeed that.

I have tried level 2. It moves around a lot. Even in the bios. I'm leaving to pick up a power supply from fry's. I think I need more power.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14406434*
> I also have it at the same setting. i forgot to mention that one as I made this post by memory. I have confirmed that it is indeed that.
> 
> I have tried level 2. It moves around a lot. Even in the bios. I'm leaving to pick up a power supply from fry's. I think I need more power.


In your AXTU, do any of your 12v, 5v, 3v move around when the CPU is under load?
Or even in gaming since that uses more power for GPU.


----------



## kdb424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14406268*
> Just to let you know, if Prime95 is failing that soon then virtually all the data you're sending Stanford is invalid and useless.


It's never failed. I stopped it. I tend to find instability faster on CPU and CPU faster by the folding at dome instability check than I do with prime 95. My C2D was 48 hours prime stable, and failed folding. I'm not sending them useless data, that would be pointless.


----------



## munaim1

*Spreadsheet contains cooling info and a new sheet has been created for that aswell. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, I think that it s a great addition to the table and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 80 members and we are looking for MORE
Nearly 100k views and just recently past the 2000 post in the thread









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!*

Also was looking for some ideas on what new sheet I can create that will be helpful to you guys, Initially I was thinking, either a suicide run or max multi sheet which will be open for anyone not just the stable guys, but I thought, that's not really gonna help anyone, so im asking you guys.

What ideas do you have? post it here or PM me


----------



## t00sl0w

doppleganger post from the SB owners club-

man, not having HVAC makes this test kinda inconvenient, haha. i have cats so i cant leave my office open unattended for air so the 12 hour test is hard to complete.
i did about 6 hours earlier, no issues.
i also did 30mins of the 1344 and 1792 ffts both passed.....so i guess i can think i am stable, just not stable to the clubs requirements, haha.


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

As of now, I think the Spreadsheet is excellent, and have the most important and needed info







But If I get some ideas I will share them here


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14408293*
> *munaim1*
> 
> As of now, I think the Spreadsheet is excellent, and have the most important and needed info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But If I get some ideas I will share them here


Cool thanks bud


----------



## c0ld

Called home my comp still on, means it hasnt BSOD









I guess it did pass the 12hr test. Will post once I get home


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;14408346*
> Called home my comp still on, means it hasnt BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it did pass the 12hr test. Will post once I get home


awesome


----------



## BradleyW

Can i just ask, when 2011 comes out, will 1155 be redundant? Will we see 6 core Ivy's on 1155?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14408545*
> Can i just ask, when 2011 comes out, will 1155 be redundant? Will we see 6 core Ivy's on 1155?


I don't think 1155 will be redundant, it took over 1156, 2011 is taking over 1366 for the true enthusiasts. IIRC IVY will be avialble on the 1155 first, so the future is looking bright for the 1155 socket.


----------



## turrican9

Suddenly I have to Enable Internal PLL Overvoltage option again at x50 and x51 to boot Windows, even though CPU Spread Spectrum is at AUTO. Even tried Enabled and Disabled again


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14408748*
> Suddenly I have to Enable Internal PLL Overvoltage option again at x50 and x51 to boot Windows, even though CPU Spread Spectrum is at AUTO. Even tried Enabled and Disabled again


PLL overvoltage is damn weird, I told you, same thing happend to me once.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14408782*
> PLL overvoltage is damn weird, I told you, same thing happend to me once.


I thought you said you needed the option for some of the higher multipliers, and not others... Not that it suddenly would not work at certain multipliers which was tested OK with the PLL Option Disabled...

Really strange behaviour









Not that it matters much to me anyway.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14408804*
> I thought you said you needed the option for some of the higher multipliers, and not others... Not that it suddenly would not work at certain multipliers which was tested OK with the PLL Option Disabled...
> 
> Really strange behaviour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it matters much to me anyway.


What happend was, when I initially got the chip I tried multi 55x and it didnt work, had PL overvoltage enabled and thought that my max multi was 54x. I was under the impression that PLL overoltage is needed for high multi's after a certain point, everyone quoted "above 48 you need PLL overvoltage enabled". Couple of weeks later it was the guy with the 59x muti that posted a thread about his max multi and I think someone suggested turning PLL overvoltage to disable and trying again, sure enough it worked.

So I came to conclusion that the PLL overvoltage is not fixed for high multi from a certain point but much rather higher pericular multi's, but the problem was, when I enabled PLL again 55x booted.

Serached for it but here it is. http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/997857-2600-54x-multi.html


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14406481*
> In your AXTU, do any of your 12v, 5v, 3v move around when the CPU is under load?
> Or even in gaming since that uses more power for GPU.


Yeah my +12v was getting loaded up. It would go down under load. Same with the +5v. I think it's all too much for the poor Antec. I picked this up. Actually putting in it as we speak:










I remember when I bought this Antec 500D for my old dual-core it helped me overclock so much better. Hopefully I just get better power. And it looks like I'll be set for power for a few years.


----------



## c0ld

Woooohoooo 14+ hrs stable now







Loving my low voltage.

Am I in or missing something?


----------



## munaim1

*c0ld*

res is showing up as 1024x640, which is barely viewable for me. Can you add it as an attachment please. Thanks


----------



## lagittaja

Prime has been running custom blend with 96% of ram used.
Now past the 10Â½ hour mark.
I'll be joining tonight.


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

At the same time I got the PLL issue again, my CPU also needed more Vcore, just like before. And I tried CPU Spread Spectrum at both AUTO and ENABLED. And the only thing that has happened since last time, all was fine is that my system has been shut down.

So now I'm thinking bios. I use the 1850 Beta. Maybe I should try an older bios.

Update: Tried the 1704 bios, still no boot at x50 with PLL Disabled. However, after I flashed 1606 it would boot Windows with it disabled.

As it is now, I really feel the 1704 and 1850 bios has some bugs/issues. I also had some problems when using my 2500K. Where it suddenly became unstable in Prime95 Blend on earlier stable Profiles when using the 1704 and 1850 bios. So for now I will stick to the 1606 bios and see if the stability will stick.

Update2: Got the same problem with the 1606 bios, after a shutdown.

So the times when the higher multipliers work with PLL Disabled, CPU will also get away with a lower Vcore. Even at those lower multipliers.


----------



## lagittaja

Hey guys, does this qualify?









E:
I'm still running the prime so if there's something to correct about the screenshot let me know.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I don't think 1155 will be redundant, it took over 1156, 2011 is taking over 1366 for the true enthusiasts. IIRC IVY will be avialble on the 1155 first, so the future is looking bright for the 1155 socket.


Sweet.


----------



## cba1986

Re submission please:


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*munaim1*

At the same time I got the PLL issue again, my CPU also needed more Vcore, just like before. And I tried CPU Spread Spectrum at both AUTO and ENABLED. And the only thing that has happened since last time, all was fine is that my system has been shut down.

So now I'm thinking bios. I use the 1850 Beta. Maybe I should try an older bios.

Update: Tried the 1704 bios, still no boot at x50 with PLL Disabled. However, after I flashed 1606 it would boot Windows with it disabled.

As it is now, I really feel the 1704 and 1850 bios has some bugs/issues. I also had some problems when using my 2500K. Where it suddenly became unstable in Prime95 Blend on earlier stable Profiles when using the 1704 and 1850 bios. So for now I will stick to the 1606 bios and see if the stability will stick.

Update2: Got the same problem with the 1606 bios, after a shutdown.

So the times when the higher multipliers work with PLL Disabled, CPU will also get away with a lower Vcore. Even at those lower multipliers.


As you said definitely sounds like the bios, it'll still be a couple months or maybe more before all the bug fixes are recognised by ASUS, it's still early days with this new platform. I suggest going back to a BIOS that basically does the job best, BIOS is still premeture and like I said more fixes will come along soon, till then stay with something that does the job, I don't usually update the bios if my previous bios is working fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


Hey guys, does this qualify?



Screenshot accepted, very nice overclock bud, loving the low voltage.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cba1986*


Re submission please:


Updated, your previous submission can be found in the old entries section, you can compare votlage and temps from your previous overclock.









For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Thanks to those that have contributed to this fab thread, we're closing in on 100 members. So get posting your stable clocks, share your temps voltage and cooling solutions, so that comparisons can be made accross the board.

















100k+ views







lol


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


As you said definitely sounds like the bios, it'll still be a couple months or maybe more before all the bug fixes are recognised by ASUS, it's still early days with this new platform. I suggest going back to a BIOS that basically does the job best, BIOS is still premeture and like I said more fixes will come along soon, till then stay with something that does the job, I don't usually update the bios if my previous bios is working fine.








100k+ views







lol


Then I just have to live with this. Example, my 4.7GHz profile is stable at + 0.005 Offset, but after a shutdown it suddenly needs + 0.015 - + 0.020. So I just have to use the higher Offset then and forget about this bug for now...

Congrats with 100K views!







The Sandy Stable Club has reached far, and is a real contribution to the OCN. It contains really important data for us overclockers and are a really positive addition to the forum


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Then I just have to live with this. Example, my 4.7GHz profile is stable at + 0.005 Offset, but after a shutdown it suddenly needs + 0.015 - + 0.020. So I just have to use the higher Offset then and forget about this bug for now...

Congrats with 100K views!







The Sandy Stable Club has reached far, and is a real contribution to the OCN. It contains really important data for us overclockers and are a really positive addition to the forum










Unfortunatly yeah, im sure ASUS are working hard on getting these fixes across through BIOS updates but sometimes what happens is they fix one problem and another arises. lol.

Woohoo, 100K views is definitely awesome!!!

Thanks for the kind words bud, hope the thread continues providing support, help, and data for years to come. This shall be the Ultimate Sandybridge Database for OCN and it wouldn't have been possible without all of you guys!!!


----------



## CloudX

Fry's had whitebox i5-2500k's for $150 yesterday.... I was gunna buy another to see if its any better than mine. They were sold out in 3 hours.. Crazy!


----------



## c0ld

Ok here is the the proof as attachment.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Ok here is the the proof as attachment.










Done added to spreadsheet, should be up in a minute or so. Thanks for the submission, nice overclock aswell!!









Copy and past to sig:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]


----------



## p4spooky

Here is 2500K (Retail - Factory Sealed) I picked up on the Frys (OR-Store) sale yesterday. This is going into a build for my neighbor I am working on.

2500K Batch# *3103B319*








MB: Biostar TZ68A+ - I am amazed at the stability of this board!
Overclock: 4.5Ghz @ Bios: 1.25v / Load: 1.27v








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1932535


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p4spooky*


Here is 2500K I picked up on the Frys sale yesterday. This is going into a bild for my neighbor I am working on.

2500K Batch# *3103B319*








MB: Biostar TZ68A+ - I am amazed at the stability of this board!
Overclock: 4.5Ghz @ Bios: 1.25v / Load: 1.27v










want me to update your entry?


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

Been trying all week to get under 1.4v stable at 4.8ghz. Lots of good info in this thread, thanks everyone for contributing info. Really helps noobs like myself







. My chip may be a bit too voltage hungry. Failed at the 6hr. mark last night using 1.395v in bios. Having luck with LLC at 100% (lowered vcore to compensate for spikes). Passed 1792fft test, gonna try 12hr again tonight.

CBA1986, nice overclock. Did you have HT off? munaimi1, 2600K users might want to list in their notes whether they have HT on or off. I know HT-on causes me to use a bit more vcore.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cheeba-Ace*


Been trying all week to get under 1.4v stable at 4.8ghz. Lots of good info in this thread, thanks everyone for contributing info. Really helps noobs like myself







. My chip may be a bit too voltage hungry. Failed at the 6hr. mark last night using 1.395v in bios. Having luck with LLC at 100% (lowered vcore to compensate for spikes). Passed 1792fft test, gonna try 12hr again tonight.

CBA1986, nice overclock. Did you have HT off? munaimi1, 2600K users might want to list in their notes whether they have HT on or off. I know HT-on causes me to use a bit more vcore.


Good luck bud, not necessary to note, I can see how many workers are in use.


----------



## p4spooky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


want me to update your entry?


No, please add if you can - otherwise you can leave my 2600K entry as this is the machine I am using. This 2500K is going into a build I am working on for my neighbor.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Done added to spreadsheet, should be up in a minute or so. Thanks for the submission, nice overclock aswell!!









Copy and past to sig:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]










Thank you im loving my chip! Is it considered one of the golden ones @ that voltage?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Screenshot accepted, very nice overclock bud, loving the low voltage.










Thanks dude








I think mine can still go lower on the voltage.*
Was just playing safe running it a bit higher since I don't really care running prime for hours









*=I got this chip on january with P8P67-M mobo. I had running it at 4,5Ghz for many months only changing ratio and the mobo gave it around 1.272v
So I think I'll be re running prime some day with lower voltage


----------



## cba1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeba-Ace;14415100*
> Been trying all week to get under 1.4v stable at 4.8ghz. Lots of good info in this thread, thanks everyone for contributing info. Really helps noobs like myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My chip may be a bit too voltage hungry. Failed at the 6hr. mark last night using 1.395v in bios. Having luck with LLC at 100% (lowered vcore to compensate for spikes). Passed 1792fft test, gonna try 12hr again tonight.
> 
> CBA1986, nice overclock. Did you have HT off? munaimi1, 2600K users might want to list in their notes whether they have HT on or off. I know HT-on causes me to use a bit more vcore.


Yes mostly because i don't really need it, i'm only play games. So i decided to lower the voltage and turn HT-off.


----------



## kdb424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14416166*
> Yes mostly because i don't really need it, i'm only play games. So i decided to lower the voltage and turn HT-off.


Why not trade me your 2600k for my 2500k then? Basically all you are using anyways. Just a thought.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Holy cba1986, 89 with that voltage and no HT? Try a reseat


----------



## Billy O

Add me please.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;14415787*
> Thank you im loving my chip! Is it considered one of the golden ones @ that voltage?


Not golden but certainly above average. Lowest 4.489ghz is 1.212v. and lowest 4.501ghz is 1.260v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14415911*
> Thanks dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think mine can still go lower on the voltage.*
> Was just playing safe running it a bit higher since I don't really care running prime for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *=I got this chip on january with P8P67-M mobo. I had running it at 4,5Ghz for many months only changing ratio and the mobo gave it around 1.272v
> So I think I'll be re running prime some day with lower voltage


Good luck bud, I'm sure you can lower it a couple notches.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy O;14417715*
> Add me please.


Added, thanks for contributing to the thread. nice overclock









Copy and paste to sig:


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14418824*
> Good luck bud, I'm sure you can lower it a couple notches.


Thanks, infact I'm starting another prime95 custom blend run right now








6,8Gb mem load. voltage for [email protected],5Ghz 1,256 according to CPU-Z 1.58








That's like 0,048 drop in voltage from the yesterday's run








I doubt it's stable but I'm going to try









Will mine be golden if this works







 ?


----------



## cba1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdb424;14417430*
> Why not trade me your 2600k for my 2500k then? Basically all you are using anyways. Just a thought.


Thanks but however i use HT in some apps. I just disable it for gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;14417636*
> Holy cba1986, 89 with that voltage and no HT? Try a reseat


Really it was was just moment that reach that temps. Much of the time never surpassed 81. And remember is just a H50.


----------



## lagittaja

DAMN, temperature difference between 1.304 and 1.256 is precisely 10*C using sig cooling.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

I dont think 4.5ghz at 1.256v is golden, mine can do that.
Although it still could be, best way to tell is a 5ghz run I think?


----------



## dbxuau

How the hell are you people getting 4.5ghz at below 1.3vcore? The minimum I can do is 1.35. .05 lower and I bsod on IBT. Im running a Zalman 9900 air cooler and my load temps are 65ish max. Tell me your secrets...


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbxuau;14421070*
> How the hell are you people getting 4.5ghz at below 1.3vcore? The minimum I can do is 1.35. .05 lower and I bsod on IBT. Im running a Zalman 9900 air cooler and my load temps are 65ish max. Tell me your secrets...


Some chips can just reach those frequencies with less voltage. Luck of the draw







My 2500k can reach 4.5Ghz with 1.296. Not as good as some but still decent.


----------



## c0ld

Ahh I see still good to know its way above average









Will I need more speed than 4.5GHz on gaming?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Ahh I see still good to know its way above average









Will I need more speed than 4.5GHz on gaming?


They are even Super-Fast at stock. So yes, 4.5GHz will do


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah, 4,5Ghz well enough for me.
Maybe during the winter I'll do some 5Ghz runs. I know my chip can do 5Ghz. It's just too damn hot here currently.
And when I do need more power than 4,5Ghz I'll just build a custom wc loop.


----------



## InfamousLegend

Ohh, I can't wait till tomorrow, then I'll be able to play too. DAMNED UPS, get me my package!


----------



## fuloran1

Hey guys, great thread.

Question, what kind of bear is best?

Also, my vcore is set at 1.32 in the bios, but when I stress test it goes to 1.344 and stays there. Is this normal?

I also set LLC to 1 (basically turns it off to remove vdroop) Is that good practice?

I'm also jealous of some of the chips here, trying to get mine stable at 4.5 with 1.3v isn't working, went to 1.35 and im working my way down from there.


----------



## BradleyW

4.5Ghz can be obtained on average Vcore between 1.3-1.325v so your current 1.32v is probably your lowest Vcore you can have for 4.5Ghz. I believe LLC should be left on and the VRM control should be set on High for 4.5Ghz.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


4.5Ghz can be obtained on average Vcore between 1.3-1.325v so your current 1.32v is probably your lowest Vcore you can have for 4.5Ghz. I believe LLC should be left on and the VRM control should be set on High for 4.5Ghz.


Ok, there are 5 different settings for LLC, evidently corresponding to 5 different levels of vdroop, which should I use? It seemed (though I may be wrong) that vdroop was causing some stability issues.

What's VRM?

And I'm still wondering if the bump in voltage on cpu-z is normal.

Thank you!


----------



## Tunagoblin

What makes a chip golden or not is you can only tell when you try to go above 4.8 or 5.0+.
Since at ~4.6, anybody can get there within the safe voltage. 
(1.285 or 1.340 @ 3.5 doesn't make much difference....since they are still within the same temp/voltage anyway.)
Also every chip has a big voltage jump at above 4.7, 4.8+.
That's when you know you get the golden chip or not.
So if you can get to 5GHz stable (say, 12hours Prime) with 1.40 or so, you'll have a golden chip.
Also there's temp factor. The temp difference between the all core should be as close to each other.
Mine has 10c+ difference between hottest and coolest core.
Thus I have a golden core 0 and crappy core 1~3.
I consider mine is an average/mediocre chip.

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

See the huge voltage jump at 4.8~5.0.
And the core temp difference makes my chip just a mediocre chip.


----------



## CloudX

4.8 @ 1.385, is better than mediocre 







I can't do that with mine.


----------



## microman

You would love my chip then, [email protected] 1.425v [email protected] 1.39ish

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


You would love my chip then, [email protected] 1.425v [email protected] 1.39ish

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That's very nice! Real nice, is that a Malaysia chip?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Thus I have a golden core 0 and crappy core 1~3.
I consider mine is an average/mediocre chip.

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

See the huge voltage jump at 4.8~5.0.
And the core temp difference makes my chip just a mediocre chip.


That sounds exactly like my chip, though tbh, it's pretty impossible to be disappointed coming from AMD, the difference is huge.

Concerning LLC, can someone give me a solid answer on this? There are 5 different settings, I believe the refer to different levels of vdroop. Not sure how to set this, I am perfectly stable with it at setting one (no dropp at all).

Thanks!


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


You would love my chip then, [email protected] 1.425v [email protected] 1.39ish

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That's a good chip IF it's stable.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


That sounds exactly like my chip, though tbh, it's pretty impossible to be disappointed coming from AMD, the difference is huge.

Concerning LLC, can someone give me a solid answer on this? There are 5 different settings, I believe the refer to different levels of vdroop. Not sure how to set this, I am perfectly stable with it at setting one (no dropp at all).

Thanks!


If it's perfectly stable and got what you like, keep it as is.
As long as you aren't using level1/Extreme LLC you are fine.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


If it's perfectly stable and got what you like, keep it as is.
As long as you aren't using level1/Extreme LLC you are fine.


But I think I am, it's on level 1...so I should turn it to like 2 or 3?

*edit* never mind, did a bit of research (from one of your posts actually!) And I get it now. I was stress testing mine today to join this club, but I went ahead and shut it down till I can get home and change the LLC.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


But I think I am, it's on level 1...so I should turn it to like 2 or 3?

*edit* never mind, did a bit of research (from one of your posts actually!) And I get it now. I was stress testing mine today to join this club, but I went ahead and shut it down till I can get home and change the LLC.


Cool







Try it at level 2. Mines at 2 and most of people likes it to be at 2. (or say ultra high for other mobo)


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Cool







Try it at level 2. Mines at 2 and most of people likes it to be at 2. (or say ultra high for other mobo)


Awesome, I assume the chances I hurt anything are pretty slim? and I will def change it to 2 when I get home.

I may have to up my vcore just a touch though.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Awesome, I assume the chances I hurt anything are pretty slim? and I will def change it to 2 when I get home.

I may have to up my vcore just a touch though.


Yes, you might have to bump up the vcore a little.
Or you can try bumping "Additional turbo voltage" to +0.004.
Whatever works.


----------



## CloudX

Tuna, what do you set the additional turbo v to? I've always had it at +.0004.

Also, I've switched to LLC 2 it's been good, especially after the new powesupply. Like night and day. The entire system sounds different. Like a different pulse. Anyways, the volts still jump lazily around under 100% load. Just +.0004 or so some times a hair more. Do you see this as well?

Also do you have spread spectrum enabled?


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14426087*
> Tuna, what do you set the additional turbo v to? I've always had it at +.0004.
> 
> Also, I've switched to LLC 2 it's been good, especially after the new powesupply. Like night and day. The entire system sounds different. Like a different pulse. Anyways, the volts still jump lazily around under 100% load. Just +.0004 or so some times a hair more. Do you see this as well?
> 
> Also do you have spread spectrum enabled?


Mines at +0.004. It actually helps minimize the voltage jumping around when it's load for me. with LLC level2. My system likes this combination.
Wait... didn't you look at my UEFI to get that +0.004 in the first place?


----------



## CloudX

No I've always had it set to the minimum. I began messing with the chip and what not and I noticed with it on auto it spikes. At least it did with everything mainly on auto before. Of course you can imagine how the settings have changed.

I'm actually going to make another submission (hopefully) at 4.8 with 1.448-1.456. My temps are all within 1-2c and peak at 75c. After 30mins of 1344fft and 30mins if 1792fft. 79f in the room. 98f outside, it's hot today!!


----------



## CloudX

You've shown me several tricks though, along with munaim and several others in this thread.









This thread was the reason why I joined oc.net!


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14426409*
> You've shown me several tricks though, along with munaim and several others in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was the reason why I joined Overclock.net!


I'm NOT an expert at OC or anything but I'm glad to help.
I'm actually an expert for audio, though.
Since I'm a professional recording engineer.
So if in case you need audio help. I can help you more on that.


----------



## Zippyduda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14426521*
> I'm NOT an expert at OC or anything but I'm glad to help.
> I'm actually an expert for audio, though.
> Since I'm a professional recording engineer.
> So if in case you need audio help. I can help you more on that.


Completely off topic (if that's ok for a minute), as you said you're a audio expert. If I turn my speakers to full with no sound on, I currently get a background static/chirp that is the exact same frequency/rate of when my HDD is being accessed. Do you have any idea what that could be?

It's a very old machine and I was wondering if it is just from static being built up in the machine, speakers or the HDD interacting with an audio chip on the motherboard.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zippyduda;14427101*
> Completely off topic (if that's ok for a minute), as you said you're a audio expert. If I turn my speakers to full with no sound on, I currently get a background static/chirp that is the exact same frequency/rate of when my HDD is being accessed. Do you have any idea what that could be?
> 
> It's a very old machine and I was wondering if it is just from static being built up in the machine, speakers or the HDD interacting with an audio chip on the motherboard.


I'm an expert for pro audio / music. Not an expert for computer audio, though.
I mean, I know professional level of DAW like ProTools and stuff but not much on consumer level.

What you are getting is electrically intermittent noise often gets into your on-board analog audio out.
"Spread spectrum" in your BIOS is for eliminating/minimizing the noise.
But mine didn't even work.








Also the grounding issue makes the noise. (from the power source)
Try changing to the different outlet other than what you were using.
Especially different outlet from the speaker/amp.
It won't eliminate the noise completely but it might reduce the noise level.
Also you could wrap some aluminum foil over the audio module on the mobo.
Some people said it eliminated the noise but I have not personally tested it.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14427271*
> I'm an expert for pro audio / music. Not an expert for computer audio, though.
> I mean, I know professional level of DAW like ProTools and stuff but not much on consumer level.
> 
> What you are getting is electrically intermittent noise often gets into your on-board analog audio out.
> "Spread spectrum" in your BIOS is for eliminating/minimizing the noise.
> But mine didn't even work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the grounding issue makes the noise. (from the power source)
> Try changing to the different outlet other than what you were using.
> Especially different outlet from the speaker/amp.
> It won't eliminate the noise completely but it might reduce the noise level.
> Also you could wrap some aluminum foil over the audio module on the mobo.
> Some people said it eliminated the noise but I have not personally tested it.


The static comes when plugged in the rear jack? I've heard of this happening when plugged into the front jack, due to bad grounding or wires from case. Mine does this a little when I plug headphones in the front.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14427535*
> The static comes when plugged in the rear jack? I've heard of this happening when plugged into the front jack, due to bad grounding or wires from case. Mine does this a little when I plug headphones in the front.


We all know the sound when you hear Bluetooth signals getting into speakers.








So it could happen to anywhere.
Unless you are in a CT Scan room in hospitals.
It is made to eliminate any electrical/magnetic interference by shielding the whole room.


----------



## CloudX

Sure thing, but its weird to hear the HDD noise through regular speakers using the rear jack.. I bet it wont do that through spdif.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14425185*
> Yes, you might have to bump up the vcore a little.
> Or you can try bumping "Additional turbo voltage" to +0.004.
> Whatever works.


Wow, what a difference. My chips is running about 8-10c cooler under the prime95 blend test, and my voltages are rock solid at 1.320 with LLC at 2.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14427780*
> Wow, what a difference. My chips is running about 8-10c cooler under the prime95 blend test, and my voltages are rock solid at 1.320 with LLC at 2.


Good to hear that!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14424926*
> If it's perfectly stable and got what you like, keep it as is.
> As long as you aren't using level1/Extreme LLC you are fine.


Use high if your slightly unstable. Don't go higher than Very high. Don't touch Extreme.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14428934*
> Use high if your slightly unstable. Don't go higher than Very high. Don't touch Extreme.


Thanks, I was definitely using extreme, on high now without issues. Going to test the next setting down and see what that's like. Thanks!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14429235*
> Thanks, I was definitely using extreme, on high now without issues. Going to test the next setting down and see what that's like. Thanks!


Glad i could help and lol, i don't even have a SB nor have i ever OC'ed one!


----------



## BradleyW

What do you all think of this board rather than ASUS P67?
http://technology.ezinemark.com/best-z68-motherboard-ga-z68x-ud4-b3-review-17f06aef30b.html


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14429259*
> What do you all think of this board rather than ASUS P67?
> http://technology.ezinemark.com/best-z68-motherboard-ga-z68x-ud4-b3-review-17f06aef30b.html


It's a good mobo, however, IIRC it only has 2x 2.0 16x PCI-E slots, whereas the Asus P8Z68 V PRO has 3, 2x 2.0 PCI-E slots (16x - 8x) and a 2.0 PCI-E (x4) which could be used for a physx card or something. I personally would go for the Asus P8P67 PRO instead, unless you require the extra features the Z68offers then go for the ASUS Z68 V PRO.


----------



## BradleyW

When the top card is populated, both slots run at x8 x8 right on the V-Pro?
Would this board be better than the ASUS P67 everyone has and the gigabyte board Z68 UD4-B3?

The giga board looks so much better quality....


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14429580*
> When the top card is populated, both slots run at x8 x8 right on the V-Pro?
> Would this board be better than the ASUS P67 everyone has and the gigabyte board Z68 UD4-B3?
> 
> The giga board looks so much better quality....


If you wanna venture for a new board...
ASRock Z68 EXTREME4 GEN3 is the one I personally want...
Seems like Ivy ready and maybe pci-e 3.0 come in handy for new GPU but still too early to tell...


----------



## CloudX

Man it's hard to say go with Asrock because I'm using one. I promise you guys I'm not biased I had a strict $240 limit on mobo. I could of purchased pretty much any p67 or z68 board save a couple of the fatality ones. I had the p67 sabertooth in my shopping cart for the entire few days of price shopping.. After reading tom's and seeing all the positive results I just got this extreme4. I was shocked when I opened the box up. This was my first Asrock. I have been using solely Asus, gigabyte and Abit boards for the past 14+ years.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


When the top card is populated, both slots run at x8 x8 right on the V-Pro?
Would this board be better than the ASUS P67 everyone has and the gigabyte board Z68 UD4-B3?

The giga board looks so much better quality....


Pretty much any mid range mobo would do, go by past experience if you want, but as other's have said, the asrock gets an honorable mention, I've heard nothing but good things about it, it should definitely be considered in a 1155 build, whether it is P67 or Z68.

The Asus, gigabyte are very similar, both p67 and z68, if you require the z68 then go for it or else the P67 versions will also do the trick. Neither is better than the other in terms of overclocking, pretty much down to preference with those chipset.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Man it's hard to say go with Asrock because I'm using one. I promise you guys I'm not biased I had a strict $240 limit on mobo. I could of purchased pretty much any p67 or z68 board save a couple of the fatality ones. I had the p67 sabertooth in my shopping cart for the entire few days of price shopping.. After reading tom's and seeing all the positive results I just got this extreme4. I was shocked when I opened the box up. This was my first Asrock. I have been using solely Asus, gigabyte and Abit boards for the past 14+ years.


It's hard to tell from your post, do you like your asrock board?


----------



## CloudX

It's only been a couple weeks or so, but yes I like it very much. Looks to be a great board. Lots of good reports floating around about them.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


It's only been a couple weeks or so, but yes I like it very much. Looks to be a great board. *Lots of good reports floating around about them*.


----------



## psyside

Anyone played with cpu spread spectrum? i have it at auto atm, at 4.8ghz, 1.43 vcore, should i disable it or not? what exactly this setting does? please dont tell me it will make my cpu jump from 1.6/4.8 during idle...

Also what about setting VCCIO phase control to extreme & switching ferquencie to manual? and maybe the same settings for the ram sticks? thanks.


----------



## CloudX

Hey psyide! Nice build you got! Take a gander through this thread. in about 20 minutes you'll have saved hours in headaches! Some really good tips and suggestions from people who have sorted the SB overclocking out. I think the majority of people use spread spectrum. It doesn't have to be enabled, but the people that do use it, say it helps stabilize vcore at higher clocks. I don't use it because it makes my bclck 99.8 for some reason. It didn't make any difference in vcore behavior on my system anyways.

Keep phase one notch before the maximum. Seems to be the general "safe" consensus. 
Set Frequency to 350 for Vrm.
Your ram should be using the XMP profile. you can verify that in the bios and make sure it matches the G.Skill's specs.. (Nice memory btw)

Good luck!


----------



## fuloran1

Ok, so I set my vcore to 1.315, LLC is at 2 (one below extreme) and I ran a blend test for 10 hours last night with no issues. Does that sound pretty good? Temps never got above 69c.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Hey psyide! Nice build you got! Take a gander through this thread. in about 20 minutes you'll have saved hours in headaches! Some really good tips and suggestions from people who have sorted the SB overclocking out. I think the majority of people use spread spectrum. It doesn't have to be enabled, but the people that do use it, say it helps stabilize vcore at higher clocks. I don't use it because it makes my bclck 99.8 for some reason. It didn't make any difference in vcore behavior on my system anyways.

Keep phase one notch before the maximum. Seems to be the general "safe" consensus. 
Set Frequency to 350 for Vrm.
Your ram should be using the XMP profile. you can verify that in the bios and make sure it matches the G.Skill's specs.. (Nice memory btw)

Good luck!


Thanks for the replay, rep+ yea vrm ferq is 350/manual, xmp profile as well. The only settings, im not sure if i should change is spread spectrum, yes it does make my bclk also out of stock (cant remember exactly what ferq it was)

So i guess no spread spectrum, and we are left with VCCIO/VDRAM phase control settings, if anyone know or played with this settings, would be nice to hear


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ok, so I set my vcore to 1.315, LLC is at 2 (one below extreme) and I ran a blend test for 10 hours last night with no issues. Does that sound pretty good? Temps never got above 69c.


An unstable system can easily pass blend test. You want to run Prime95 Small FFT for at least 8 hours solid.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14435631*
> An unstable system can easily pass blend test. You want to run Prime95 Small FFT for at least 8 hours solid.


Okey dokey, running it now, thanks!


----------



## psyside

Guys, anyone using VCCIO/VCCSA/VDRAM swithcing/phase control settings? worth to set this to extreme/manual? thanks.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14435602*
> Thanks for the replay, rep+ yea vrm ferq is 350/manual, xmp profile as well. The only settings, im not sure if i should change is spread spectrum, yes it does make my bclk also out of stock (cant remember exactly what ferq it was)
> 
> So i guess no spread spectrum, and we are left with VCCIO/VDRAM phase control settings, if anyone know or played with this settings, would be nice to hear


Not so sure about VDRAM phase, however, I would leave that on default increase the vccio a little, it can help towards stability. Maximum safe is upto 1.2v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14435631*
> An unstable system can easily pass blend test. You want to run Prime95 Small FFT for at least 8 hours solid.


That's not true, with sandybridge its entirely different. Those that have fold for 24hours have failed prime blend with a few minutes, there are some that can pass AVX linkpack 50 times but fail within a couple minutes of prime blend, hence the creation of this thread and it's RULES. Basically Blend is the best tester for sandybridge.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14436239*
> Okey dokey, running it now, thanks!


Your wasting your time with small ffts. Read above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14436376*
> Guys, anyone using VCCIO/VCCSA/VDRAM swithcing/phase control settings? worth to set this to extreme/manual? thanks.


The duty and phase control should be set to extreme when overclocking, VCCSA should NOT be altered, also Load Line calibration can safely enabled to high or ultra high, extreme is not recommended for that as it can cause voltage spikes. The main purpose of LLC is to reduce vdroop and compensaste the voltage when under load.

Spread spectrum has helped most Asus mobo in the vcore fluctuation, it is recommended to leave it on. On that note, under CPU configuration, make sure all the safety features are on, Intel speed step, C1E, C3 and C6 Report.

Now the safety features (C3 & C6) should be enabled in a specific way:

When using offset you should disable the C3 and C6 report, when using manual voltage it should be enabled, at that point if you are experiencing IDLE/Random BSODs then it is recommended to leave them on or run them on Auto.

Hope that helps


----------



## psyside

Thanks rep +









I got only 1 stick ram atm, should i increase VCCIO even then? my 8GB kit, should be here in few days.

I have never disabeled any C states, or speedstep.

Spread spectrum, is disabeled i will try with enabeled, also i can boot without PLL overvolatage @4.8hz, is it wise to leave it off? if one wants ultimate oc stability that is.

Also is Vcore over current protection same as cpu current over protection? i have this @ 140% as in your guide.

Oh one more thing. I can never set boot order on this mobo, all i get is this hard disk is may be infected by virus, even after i set my boot order to C300 which i got OS installed on, so its like the mobo trying to boot from other HDDs which got no OS installed on, instead off my SSD, i never sorted this out...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14437162*
> Thanks rep +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got only 1 stick ram atm, should i increase VCCIO even then? my 8GB kit, should be here in few days.
> 
> I have never disabeled any C states, or speedstep.
> 
> Spread spectrum, is disabeled i will try with enabeled, also i can boot without PLL overvolatage @4.8hz, is it wise to leave it off? if one wants ultimate oc stability that is.
> 
> Also is Vcore over current protection same as cpu current over protection? i have this @ 140% as in your guide.
> 
> Oh one more thing. I can never set boot order on this mobo, all i get is this hard disk is may be infected by virus, even after i set my boot order to C300 which i got OS installed on, so its like the mobo trying to boot from other HDDs which got no OS installed on, instead off my SSD, i never sorted this out...


yeah you can safely increase it, it helps overall stability, I would recommend 1.125v at first. Then once your RAM arrives you can do more tests.

PLL overvoltage is a little weird for me and a couple other's. My thought's are if you don't need it don't use it,I believe it's intended for high mulit's but specific ones, for instance you may not require it for 4.8 (48x) but need it for 4.9 (49x) and not needed for 5ghz (50x) to boot into windows. That is the only use that I have found from the PLL overvoltage, it helps boot the system at particular multi's.

140% is fine, you know how to overlcok and you don't want your mobo holding you back









Have your tried disconnecting your HDD's and selecting the SSD as the prefered 'HDD' boot device? at that point you should be able to see the ssd in the boot priority list.

Good luck.









By the way download the latest version of the cpu-z, realtemp and prime95 here:

Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html

Realtemp 3.67 link: http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/realtemp/

Prime95 (Homepage- All versions available) link: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


----------



## psyside

Hehe thanks for the great answer, ill make sure to follow your advice


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Guys, anyone using VCCIO/VCCSA/VDRAM swithcing/phase control settings? worth to set this to extreme/manual? thanks.


Set it to Extreme.


----------



## fuloran1

Thanks Munaim1, I appreciate it! It's totally stable on both, in fact I plan on doing the blend test tonight and joining the Sandy Stable club tomorrow!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Thanks Munaim1, I appreciate it! It's totally stable on both, in fact I plan on doing the blend test tonight and joining the Sandy Stable club tomorrow!


Good luck bud, let us know if you need any help


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Good luck bud, let us know if you need any help










Ask and you shall receive..I think I do need a bit of help. I have run two tests, the blend and small fft for 10 hours and 6 hours respectively and been totally stable. But just now I was playing bad co 2, no issues, but when I quit the game and exited to windows I immediately got a bsod. This has happened once before when I was testing a 4.6 oc as well, I exited a game, dirt 3 at the time, and immediately locked up. Could it be a drop in voltage as I exit, which means I need to bump it up a bit? I'm hoping none of my new hardware needs an RMA!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ask and you shall receive..I think I do need a bit of help. I have run two tests, the blend and small fft for 10 hours and 6 hours respectively and been totally stable. But just now I was playing bad co 2, no issues, but when I quit the game and exited to windows I immediately got a bsod. This has happened once before when I was testing a 4.6 oc as well, I exited a game, dirt 3 at the time, and immediately locked up. Could it be a drop in voltage as I exit, which means I need to bump it up a bit? I'm hoping none of my new hardware needs an RMA!


are you using offset voltage or manual?

What are the safety features set to, Speedstep, C1E C3 and C6?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


are you using offset voltage or manual?

What are the safety features set to, Speedstep, C1E C3 and C6?


Manual voltage, and I didnt do anything with speedstep so I assume its at default settings.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Manual voltage, and I didnt do anything with speedstep so I assume its at default settings.


so you didn't change the cpu configuration settings in the bios?

Try running both C3 and C6 report on auto or Enabled. It coudl be that you are facing IDLE/ Random bsods.

Did you run a 12 hour blend test?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


so you didn't change the cpu configuration settings in the bios?

Try running both C3 and C6 report on auto or Enabled. It coudl be that you are facing IDLE/ Random bsods.

Did you run a 12 hour blend test?


I did run a 12 hour blend just last night yes., however I did not do it with 90% of ram yet, was going to do that tonight, and run memtest as well.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


I did run a 12 hour blend just last night yes., however I did not do it with 90% of ram yet, was going to do that tonight, and run memtest as well.


well in that case try the C3 and C6 report thing I said above. lol

*EDIT:*

IMHO if you pass the regular 12hour blend than it should be more than enough for general gaming and everydaye usage. The 90% RAM blend is for those that push their rig to the limits, ie. fold for weeks on end, play a cpu intensive game while having 30 tabs opened and converting a movie and 10 other different things all at the same time lol

If you feel as though you fall in to that category or similar then yeah go for the 90% blend test.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


well in that case try the C3 and C6 report thing I said above. lol


I guess I don't know what that is, I dont see anything in my oc settings in the bios for that, could you explain?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


I guess I don't know what that is, I dont see anything in my oc settings in the bios for that, could you explain?


IIRC the C3 and C6 states are features that have to do with sleep mode. C1E and Speedstep are safety features that allow the multi to drop when the cpu is not under full load.

Sandybridge users should leave these settings alone when overclocking, however, sometimes it is required to change them, ie. IDLE / random Bsods, sleep mode issues.

As you are having IDLE bsods I would recommend changing C3 and C6 to Auto from enabled.

Hope that helps bud


----------



## turrican9

People should read overclocking guides. There are plenty of them


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


People should read overclocking guides. There are plenty of them










It's all linked in the first page, however, I don't think people take much notice of it.

*P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners* *ASUS Mobo*

*The ULTIMATE Sandy Bridge OC Guide* *(Gigabyte Mobo - Awesome thread, special thanks to sin)*

*Official ASUS P8P67 Series Overclocking Guide and Information*  * JJ @ ASUS*

*P67/Z68 BIOS Guide - BASIC~Intermediate Overclocking* *Raja @ ASUS*

*MSI P67 Overclocking Guide* *Great Read for MSI users.*


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


IIRC the C3 and C6 states are features that have to do with sleep mode. C1E and Speedstep are safety features that allow the multi to drop when the cpu is not under full load.

Sandybridge users should leave these settings alone when overclocking, however, sometimes it is required to change them, ie. IDLE / random Bsods, sleep mode issues.

As you are having IDLE bsods I would recommend changing C3 and C6 to Auto from enabled.

Hope that helps bud










I see c3, but I don't see c6. And are you saying I should disable c1e? I disabled c3.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


People should read overclocking guides. There are plenty of them










Well maybe people want to ask a certain question and get a direct answer!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


I see c3, but I don't see c6. And are you saying I should disable c1e? I disabled c3.


huh?? If you see C3, C6 should be there aswell lol. If they are set to enabled, change them to Auto, however if you use the sleep function then you need to disable C3 and C6. LEAVE C1E and SPEEDSTEP.

*EDIT:*

This is the Asrock fatality bios but it should be near enough the same.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


huh?? If you see C3, C6 should be there aswell lol. If they are set to enabled, change them to Auto, however if you use the sleep function then you need to disable C3 and C6.


What I see is c3 only, and the only options are enabled and disabled.

Never mind, I see it, it just doesn't say c6 until I click it. It says package c state support with the options disabled, c2, c6, and auto. It was set to auto.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


What I see is c3 only, and the only options are enabled and disabled.


In that case try disabling both (C3 and C6) and, it should help with the IDLE bsods. Whats your VCCIO set to?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


In that case try disabling both (C3 and C6) and, it should help with the IDLE bsods. Whats your VCCIO set to?


If you mean VTT it's on auto with a value of .968. I wish they called all this stuff by the same names!

Also looked at your pic, and mine isnt quite like that. And by the way, thank you very very much for all the help!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


If you mean VTT it's on auto with a value of .968. I wish they called all this stuff by the same names!

Also looked at your pic, and mine isnt quite like that. And by the way, thank you very very much for all the help!


yeah VTT (VCCIO) lol try increasing that 1.125v and disabling the C3 and C6.










No worries happy to help


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


huh?? If you see C3, C6 should be there aswell lol. If they are set to enabled, change them to Auto, however if you use the sleep function then you need to disable C3 and C6. LEAVE C1E and SPEEDSTEP.

*EDIT:*

This is the Asrock fatality bios but it should be near enough the same.











That has to be the most hideous BIOS I have ever seen.
I normally don't care what they look like, it's all about functionality... But that... That I couldn't get past.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*


That has to be the most hideous BIOS I have ever seen.
I normally don't care what they look like, it's all about functionality... But that... That I couldn't get past.


totally agree lol it's a complete fatal1ty lol


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*


That has to be the most hideous BIOS I have ever seen.
I normally don't care what they look like, it's all about functionality... But that... That I couldn't get past.


Yah the ugly background sucks!


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


yeah VTT (VCCIO) lol try increasing that 1.125v and disabling the C3 and C6.










No worries happy to help










That still doesnt look the same, where it says c6 it says something else, lemme reboot and fix that voltage and ill edit this post.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


That still doesnt look the same, where it says c6 it says something else, lemme reboot and fix that voltage and ill edit this post.


mmmh....







Post a screenshot of your bios where it says C3.

*EDIT:*

Just went through the manual and it says the same thing. Page 61 http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...QM4Yew&cad=rja


----------



## fuloran1

Ok, here is what I see.










I think things may have changed a little since the manual came out.


----------



## munaim1

Sorry bud but im not too familiar with that mobo, im still learning as I go along, what bios are you running?

*EDIT:*

I would just disable C3 and leave the rest see if that gets you anywhere. IIRC the Package C State Support should be on AUTO, don't change that until you find that disabling the C3 hasn't helped.


----------



## fuloran1

Bios says 1.0, I assume is because this mobo just came out. Here are the c6 options I see.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Bios says 1.0, I assume is because this mobo just came out. Here are the c6 options I see.











Oh right gotcha, disable the Package C state and c3 and hopefully that should stop the random bsods lol

*EDIT:*

If it doesn't help then you could try enabling them both, ENABLE C3 and select the Package C state to C6 and try that, but hopefully the first option of disabling should do the trick.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Oh right gotcha, disable that and c3 and hopefully that should stop the random bsods lol


Hehe, thanks man, I appreciate it, I disable it and set the other to 1.27, it didnt have a 1.25 option, was all odd numbers. Thank you again for all the help!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Hehe, thanks man, I appreciate it, I disable it and set the other to 1.27, it didnt have a 1.25 option, was all odd numbers. Thank you again for all the help!


No worries, I also added something in the above post. BTW what did you change to 1.27?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


No worries, I also added something in the above post. BTW what did you change to 1.27?


the VTT


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


the VTT


I hope you didn't mean the VTT (VCCIO) max safe for 24/7 is 1.2v.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


yeah VTT (VCCIO) lol try increasing that 1.125v


But a short period time of 1.27v, if set, shouldn't really do anything so don't worry just change it back to 1.125 or 1.127v.


----------



## CloudX

set the one with C3 in it to C2, that turns off C3. The C6 should be disabled. You don't have to completely turn off the C-states.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


set the one with C3 in it to C2, that turns off C3. The C6 should be disabled. You don't have to completely turn off the C-states.


there you go, lisen to this guy lol he as a similar mobo









All this time I was wondering where the Asrock guys were. lol


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


set the one with C3 in it to C2, that turns off C3. The C6 should be disabled. You don't have to completely turn off the C-states.


But for c3 I only have the option to enable or disable, the one that says package c state support is the one that has c6, c2, auto and disabled

And vtt was at 1.129

Here is the C3 and what the options are









The C6 photo is 2 posts down


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


But for c3 I only have the option to enable or disable, the one that says package c state support is the one that has c6, c2, auto and disabled

And vtt was at 1.129


well in that case stick to this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Oh right gotcha, disable the Package C state and c3 and hopefully that should stop the random bsods lol

If it doesn't help then you could try enabling them both, ENABLE C3 and select the Package C state to C6 and try that, but hopefully the first option of disabling should do the trick.



Your VTT is fine at 1.129.


----------



## fuloran1

Since c6 didnt post here is what i says.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Since c6 didnt post here is what i says.











I've read at the official P67 extreme4 thread at xtremesystems and it said stick with "Auto" on C2,C6 state. Mine is set to auto also.
Some having problem set it to anything else other than auto.
But that's P67. not the new gen3 one... but should be close enough.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


I've read at the official P67 extreme4 thread at xtremesystems and it said stick with "Auto" on C2,C6 state. Mine is set to auto also.
Some having problem set it to anything else other than auto.
But that's P67. not the new gen3 one... but should be close enough.


Sweet, thank you! I did that and am running the blend test while I go to bed. Hopefully I'll be in the club tomorrow.


----------



## donkrx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


If you see C3, C6 should be there aswell lol. If they are set to enabled, change them to Auto, however if you use the sleep function then you need to disable C3 and C6. LEAVE C1E and SPEEDSTEP.


This.

Fuloran-

I have the same issue and I think the best first step is disabling C states. By doing that you prevent the cores from dropping in speed/voltage when your doing something light, like browsing the web.

Package C-state support essentially means the cores can only drop into a lower state if they're all ready to (otherwise they're held at higher state) - you don't want to shut off the clocks while one core is still working, in simple terms. I'm not sure if disabling package C-state support matters at all when all you have is C1E enabled.... I've had it off for awhile, just recently I set it to C2, doesn't seem to make a difference and really I wouldn't it expect it to when the lowest C-state I have enabled is C1E. C2 should be fine but what I DONT want it doing (if I were to set to Auto) is for some reason deciding C3/C6 is OK. When you pick the Disabled option for C3/C6 you are disabling it for _the cores_, NOT _the package_. I am not 100% sure what happens if you disable the core c-states but enable auto package c-state support...... I just want to be sure what's going on with my CPU so that if something goes wrong I can actually interpret the results.

After that the next thing you can do is lower LLC... this will decrease the voltage over/under spikes but at the penalty of having a larger Vdroop. Because of this Vdroop however, you will have to add a bigger offset voltage in BIOS to get the same load voltage (ie what CPU-Z says when running Prime) as before. This means you idle voltage goes up, but the load voltage does not... it has a similar outcome as disabling C-states... it reduces the voltage gap between V_idle and V_load, which should theoretically help with these types of bsod's. It has for me.

You can always add more Vcore, but these things will help you if you're already stable under load and don't really need the extra voltage there.

After disabling c-states on a not 100% stable system, I've had one idle bsod. Since then I upped my voltage 2 ticks instead of 1 and lowered LLC. I am thinking I will be good now... its been awhile since I've seen that dreadful royal blue minimum resolution screen.


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Since c6 didnt post here is what i says.











Intel Virtualization Technology is enabled. 
I have very limited understanding of it, other then it is used for running more then 1 OS simultaneously. 
Kind of asking for my self here, too. But does it affect performance in anyway? Either positively or negatively?

Edit: Asking this in terms of running 1 OS and pushing for high overclocks.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*


Intel Virtualization Technology is enabled. 
I have very limited understanding of it, other then it is used for running more then 1 OS simultaneously. 
Kind of asking for my self here, too. But does it affect performance in anyway? Either positively or negatively?

Edit: Asking this in terms of running 1 OS and pushing for high overclocks.


It doesnt effect overclocking or performance and is best to leave on default.


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


It doesnt effect overclocking or performance and is best to leave on default.


Too easy! Thanks very much. :]


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*


Too easy! Thanks very much. :]


No worries happy help


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

New submission:

I've been using the 1792 and 1344 FFT's to do quick and dirty Prime testing. Testing these two FFT's for 15 mins was not enough for me. Several times I'd pass the 1792 FFT at 15 mins, only to fail the 12hr prime test (hour 2,6, & 10)







.

Changing the setting to 30 mins did the trick. Every instance of passing the 30 min 1792 FFT test resulted in passing the 12hr test.

Gonna try to get the hang of offset and play around with it a bit.


----------



## fuloran1

My entry.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeba-Ace;14446039*
> New submission:
> 
> I've been using the 1792 and 1344 FFT's to do quick and dirty Prime testing. Testing these two FFT's for 15 mins was not enough for me. Several times I'd pass the 1792 FFT at 15 mins, only to fail the 12hr prime test (hour 2,6, & 10)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Changing the setting to 30 mins did the trick. Every instance of passing the 30 min 1792 FFT test resulted in passing the 12hr test.
> 
> Gonna try to get the hang of offset and play around with it a bit.


Very nice bud, it's a pretty big difference from your first submission. You can compare it with your old one from the old entries section. a 5c drop with the voltage is pretty good!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14448374*
> My entry.


nice one, spreadsheet updated









*Grab your sig from here:*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## Tunagoblin

I have a new (old to some...) finding.
I suddenly got BSOD 124 while browsing web on my 22hours prime stable 4.8.
First time this happened in 2 months or so.
I was thinking the RAM might be crapping out.

So I bumped VTT and dram. LinX crashed.
Made the timings to stock 1600. LinX Crashed.
Then I thought my CPU was degrading....
So I bumped vcore up a notch. Still LinX crashed.
One more notch did the same thing....
At that point I really thought my chip got degradation.

But I turned "Spread spectrum" ON.
Now the LinX passes fine with the same 4.8 setting.
On top of that, the vcore reading is now at 1.377~1.380 load.
It used to be 1.384 load.
And surprise...the GFlops score got better with lower vcore with spread spectrum on.
(2~4GFlops avg better than what I used to get)
Isn't it strange that it suddenly wants spread spectrum to be on....
One thing I can think of is that UEFI is somehow corrupted and LLC isn't working properly since the load and idle vcore acts differently now.....
Maybe I should hard reset cmos and see...
But anyway, now I have to test everything over again >.<

Those Spread Spectrum and PLL Overvoltage work strange on OC...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14449074*
> I have a new (old to some...) finding.
> I suddenly got BSOD 124 while browsing web on my 22hours prime stable 4.8.
> First time this happened in 2 months or so.
> I was thinking the RAM might be crapping out.
> 
> So I bumped VTT and dram. LinX crashed.
> Made the timings to stock 1600. LinX Crashed.
> Then I thought my CPU was degrading....
> So I bumped vcore up a notch. Still LinX crashed.
> One more notch did the same thing....
> At that point I really thought my chip got degradation.
> 
> But I turned "Spread spectrum" ON.
> Now the LinX passes fine with the same 4.8 setting.
> On top of that, the vcore reading is now at 1.377~1.380 load.
> It used to be 1.384 load.
> And surprise...the GFlops score got better with lower vcore with spread spectrum on.
> (2~4GFlops avg better than what I used to get)
> Isn't it strange that it suddenly wants spread spectrum to be on....
> One thing I can think of is that UEFI is somehow corrupted and LLC isn't working properly since the load and idle vcore acts differently now.....
> Maybe I should hard reset cmos and see...
> But anyway, now I have to test everything over again >.<
> 
> Those Spread Spectrum and PLL Overvoltage work strange on OC...


It's not the same as overclocking the older cpu's, that is why most of the things that were disabled before should really be left on default, UNLESS you are facing some kind of issue that includes the safety features (C1E, speedstep, C3 and C6).

My advice is leaving Spread spectrum on, if you BCLK is bouncing around, try updating your BIOS or making sure it's set to 100.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14449248*
> It's not the same as overclocking the older cpu's, that is why most of the things that were disabled before should really be left on default, UNLESS you are facing some kind of issue that includes the safety features (C1E, speedstep, C3 and C6).
> 
> My advice is leaving Spread spectrum on, if you BCLK is bouncing around, try updating your BIOS or making sure it's set to 100.


I'm on the latest UEFI.
I think all the P67 asrock UEFI, spread spectrum off = bclk 100
spread spectrum on = bclk 99.8
Only way to make it 100 is to turn ss off.
bumping up bklc doesn't make it exactly 100, either.

But it is strange that my system all the sudden needs it on.
It was stable and had no problem without it.
I think it's buggy UEFI.


----------



## CloudX

Keep us posted. That's so weird!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


I'm on the latest UEFI.
I think all the P67 asrock UEFI, spread spectrum off = bclk 100
spread spectrum on = bclk 99.8
Only way to make it 100 is to turn ss off.
bumping up bklc doesn't make it exactly 100, either.

But it is strange that my system all the sudden needs it on.
It was stable and had no problem without it. 
I think it's buggy UEFI.


Your probably right, might need an update.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Your probably right, might need an update.


I say flash as well!


----------



## Tunagoblin

Update:

I'm still testing with the what it seems to be bugged UEFI (I'm just assuming it is...)
Since it runs with lower voltage and I can somehow lower the dram voltage also.
It's like the motherboard clicked in to some different mode or something...
I'm making LinX stable first then do the 1344/1497 Prime blend.
Then see how 5.0 does on this setting...
If it's stable again, I might keep this as is....


----------



## sintricate

What kind of temps should I be using as a limit for a 24/7 OC? I'm hitting 72C on Prime95 here. This case isn't the best for this OC'ing stuff


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


What kind of temps should I be using as a limit for a 24/7 OC? I'm hitting 72C on Prime95 here. This case isn't the best for this OC'ing stuff










You have a good cooler so you should get more fans so you get more fresh intake air.
Ambient temp is the most important thing for air cooling.
You'll be surprised how much D14 brings down the CPU temp if the air flow is right.
I have front 2x120,1x200/side 1x120/top 1x200 intake and blows everything out to the back.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


You have a good cooler so you should get more fans so you get more fresh intake air.
Ambient temp is the most important thing for air cooling.
You'll be surprised how much D14 brings down the CPU temp if the air flow is right.
I have front 2x120,1x200/side 1x120/top 1x200 intake and blows everything out to the back.


My temps went down a few degrees immediately after opening my front panel. The only air intake on this case is at the bottom with just a 120mm fan doing all the work. I'm not worried because I'm not going to be running prime all day every day so i'll be ok.

Thinking about replacing the 120mm fan at the bottom with 2x80mm fans. Would that work better?


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


My temps went down a few degrees immediately after opening my front panel. The only air intake on this case is at the bottom with just a 120mm fan doing all the work. I'm not worried because I'm not going to be running prime all day every day so i'll be ok.

Thinking about replacing the 120mm fan at the bottom with 2x80mm fans. Would that work better?


No where else that you can put an intake fan?
My old case had bad air flow so I just took the side panel off completely.
It was loud, though...


----------



## sintricate

Nope, no more room. My only decision is 2x80mm or 1x120mm.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Nope, no more room. My only decision is 2x80mm or 1x120mm.


Is a case mod an option?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Is a case mod an option?


The only thing I'd be able to do is cut a hole in the back of the case for a fan or something like that. I'd rather not.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


The only thing I'd be able to do is cut a hole in the back of the case for a fan or something like that. I'd rather not.


Understandable. Just throwing it out there. You could get a faster fan of course, or two faster 80's, at the cost of a bit more noise. Wish I had more help for ya!


----------



## CloudX

Run with no side panel hehe.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Understandable. Just throwing it out there. You could get a faster fan of course, or two faster 80's, at the cost of a bit more noise. Wish I had more help for ya!


Just squeezed my ultrakaze 3k in there... where it shouldn't fit but I shoved it in there where the old 120mm was and it's saving a few degrees with the case all closed up. It's loud as hell at 100% but I have my motherboard software controlling the fan so it only does 100% when the CPU hits 55C.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Your probably right, might need an update.


Me to as well, when i enable it my bclk goes lower 99.xx so i don't use spread spectrum, because that way my oc is not stable


----------



## donkrx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


I'm on the latest UEFI.
I think all the P67 asrock UEFI, spread spectrum off = bclk 100
spread spectrum on = bclk 99.8
Only way to make it 100 is to turn ss off.
bumping up bklc doesn't make it exactly 100, either.

But it is strange that my system all the sudden needs it on.
It was stable and had no problem without it. 
I think it's buggy UEFI.


I have 1.70 on that mobo and when I enabled SS or use the default stock settings, I get 99.8 as well... kind of poopy...

I'm glad I saw your previous post in case I have that issue in the future. Were you on 1.70 when you had the issue, or which UEFI version exactly was it?

EDIT: 
You said you had a random bsod right? did you try disabling the c3/c6 and even p-state support? Did you try lowering LLC?

Lowering LLC will reduce voltage fluctuations when there is a sudden load requirement, and it will also raise your idle voltage (without having to raise your true load voltage). The thing with voltage spikes is that you'll not only have voltage overspiking but also UNDERspiking. I've slowly dropped mine down to the setting of 3 (in the ASrock UEFI) to help with those things.

Also, last question, you said that you suspect its LLC not acting right because the voltage is different at idle... do you mean different at idle from 2 months back, or do you mean different as in idle voltage =/= load voltage?


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


I have 1.70 on that mobo and when I enabled SS or use the default stock settings, I get 99.8 as well... kind of poopy...

I'm glad I saw your previous post in case I have that issue in the future. Were you on 1.70 when you had the issue, or which UEFI version exactly was it?

EDIT: 
You said you had a random bsod right? did you try disabling the c3/c6 and even p-state support? Did you try lowering LLC?

Lowering LLC will reduce voltage fluctuations when there is a sudden load requirement, and it will also raise your idle voltage (without having to raise your true load voltage). The thing with voltage spikes is that you'll not only have voltage overspiking but also UNDERspiking. I've slowly dropped mine down to the setting of 3 (in the ASrock UEFI) to help with those things.

Also, last question, you said that you suspect its LLC not acting right because the voltage is different at idle... do you mean different at idle from 2 months back, or do you mean different as in idle voltage =/= load voltage?


This has been known issue for all version of the extreme4 UEFI.
But what I got is all the sudden I need to have it on...
I was perfectly fine without it. But somehow not anymore...


----------



## munaim1

For those that missed it, grab your sig here, copy and paste it:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*Spreadsheet contains cooling info and a new sheet has been created for that aswell. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, which are more popular than others and how they compare with others I think that it's a great addition to the table and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 80 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!*

Quote:



*Rules*
1. *12 HOURS+ STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with ATLEAST 90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM used*

****Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have****
****To do Custom BLEND and JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available****

2. *MUST* have a screenie *WHILE UNDER LOAD* with your *OCN name* (notepad etc), *CPU-Z 1.57.1 or *1.58** and *REALTEMP 3.67 ONLY!!*

****REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running!!!****
****Z68 GIGABYTE MUST ALSO SHOW EASYTUNE6 (last tab - hwMonitor) FOR VCORE****

3. *LIST YOUR COOLING* (notepad etc) and provide screenie of *RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER.*

****TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.****

4. *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*

**************FINAL RULE**************
*All submissions must follow a similar template like this! (This is mine before a few rules got amended)*










*All workers must be visible* (hit the windows tab (between options and help) on prime and select tile)

*IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE*
*Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z...s-history.html

Realtemp 3.67 link: http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/realtemp/

Prime95 (Homepage- All versions available) link: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/*


----------



## fuloran1

Ok, so yesterday I was advised to turn off c states. I did turn off c3, and didnt have any issues (ran prime blend 14 hours). I realized tonight that I still had the c6 on, and turned it off. I then went into a bad co 2 session and had a bsod after about 15 minutes. I'm assuming the 2 are related. I am running another prime blend test with that state off and we will see how it goes.

I also had a weird issue earlier. I decided for the heck of it to run memtest, and about half way through (no errors) decided to esc out of it. Windows boots up, but now it says my graphics driver is not present or has problems? (the usual 1024 screen like it had no drivers) as well as it telling me my usb headphones were having issues. I reinstalled drivers for both and it seems ok now...but I'm starting to wonder. When I installed my new hardware (board, ram, cpu) I did not reinstall windows, I just deleted the old drivers. I'm beginning to wonder if this is causing me problems.

I have upgraded hardware many times without reinstalling the os, and have had few if any issues. It has me scratching my head at this point tho.


----------



## The Viper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Update:

I'm still testing with the what it seems to be bugged UEFI (I'm just assuming it is...)
Since it runs with lower voltage and I can somehow lower the dram voltage also.
It's like the motherboard clicked in to some different mode or something...
I'm making LinX stable first then do the 1344/1497 Prime blend.
Then see how 5.0 does on this setting...
If it's stable again, I might keep this as is....


Yo bro what r u saying...with spread spectrum enabled you can run with lower volts then when you have it disabled???


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Viper;14455451*
> Yo bro what r u saying...with spread spectrum enabled you can run with lower volts then when you have it disabled???


I was testing all day today and found out I needed the same voltage setting in UEFI as before.
But in windows, prime and LinX load and the idle voltage moves differently than before.
Made my load voltage a bit lower somehow...
Still seems to be stable with LinX all ram + ffts 1334, 1792 runs with 6500mb ram.
But now I got 4.79 instead of 4.8, though.
I have to run long Prime blend over night.

Also I got to 5.411 with ss on. stock ram timings.


SuperPi @5.388 1M 7.010s
Should be in 6s if it's healthy but this isn't stable at all....
View attachment 222930


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14455579*
> I was testing all day today and found out I needed the same voltage setting in UEFI as before.
> But in windows, prime and LinX load and the idle voltage moves differently than before.
> Made my load voltage a bit lower somehow...
> Still seems to be stable with LinX all ram + ffts 1334, 1792 runs with 6500mb ram.
> But now I got 4.79 instead of 4.8, though.
> I have to run long Prime blend over night.
> 
> Also I got to 5.411 with ss on. stock ram timings.
> 
> 
> SuperPi @5.388 1M 7.010s
> Should be in 6s if it's healthy but this isn't stable at all....
> View attachment 222930


Very nice bud.









I may just open a cpu-z section on the spredsheet lol Suicide runs


----------



## The Viper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14455579*
> Made my load voltage a bit lower somehow...


ok got it...so turning Spread Spectrum on gave u a lower load voltage, I noticed that too.

BTW: very nice SS run...good to see some suicide runs


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14455647*
> Very nice bud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may just open a cpu-z section on the spredsheet lol Suicide runs


Man, the SB is hell of a chip.
Haven't had any chip that's more playable than this one.
Feel like playing super mario with 99 lives.








Well, I hope my chip won't go







any time soon, though.


----------



## EliteGamer83

I'm just trying to get my PC stable right now, I have a question. Is getting max temps of 88C or so occasionally during Prime95 blend bad if I test the CPU for 12 hours?

It never gets that hot during normal use, it never tops the high 70's (at worst) then.

I'm just afraid to run my CPU in the high 70's and low 80's for 12 hours.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGamer83;14456708*
> I'm just trying to get my PC stable right now, I have a question. Is getting max temps of 88C or so occasionally during Prime95 blend bad if I test the CPU for 12 hours?
> 
> It never gets that hot during normal use, it never tops the high 70's (at worst) then.
> 
> I'm just afraid to run my CPU in the high 70's and low 80's for 12 hours.


Should be fine for stress testing, there are quite a few that got higher lol low 90s.


----------



## mfranco702

Add me please, I forgot to write my cooler type in the sticky note so Im adding a picture of my cooler


----------



## fuloran1

I think I am going to start from scratch, having some strange issues here. After multiple 12+ hour blend tests coming back stable, as soon as I disabled c6 last night I had a bsod in a bc2 session. I did a memtest (esc'd out of it early) and when the os came up it no longer recognized my video or usb headset drivers. I'm gonna reinstall my os tonight and work with a mild oc of 4.0 for maybe a week or so and see if I have any issues.

What I don't understand is how I can be having issues after ,multiple blend tests confirming stability...unless I am indeed having conflict issues because I did not reinstall my os after my board/proc/ram upgrade. I have done hardware upgrades many times in the past without issue, maybe this time something is conflicting and messing me up.


----------



## munaim1

*mfranco702*

Added to spreadsheet, nice overclock bud







Thanks for contributing to the thread.

Grab your sig here, copy and paste it:



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14459814*
> *I did not reinstall my os after my board/proc/ram upgrade*.



















It's always recommended to reinstall OS between platform changes and mobo changes so that issues like the ones that your having don't arise. That could more than likely be the root of your problem.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14461603*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always recommended to reinstall OS between platform changes and mobo changes so that issues like the ones that your having don't arise. That could more than likely be the root of your problem.


Heh, yeah I know it's "recommended", but honestly, I have upgraded many times without doing so and haven't had issues. I think that this time though, with upgrading to a whole new platform and all, it is giving me some issues. No worries, I will be reinstalling a fresh OS tonight.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14461646*
> Heh, yeah I know it's "recommended", but honestly, I have upgraded many times without doing so and haven't had issues. *I think that this time* though, with upgrading to a whole new platform and all, it *is giving me some issues*. No worries, I will be reinstalling a fresh OS tonight.












Yeah Im sure a new fresh OS should help.


----------



## SkullTrail

Here we go. 97% memory usage, 4.4GHz, 1.34v, 13 hours.


















I've left the stress test going just in case I've missed something again.









EDIT:


----------



## The Viper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail;14462406*
> Here we go. 97% memory usage, 4.4GHz, 1.34v, 13 hours.


dang, do u really need that voltage for 4.4? Your temps are looking great though at that voltage









Your core temps are pretty consistent too, only 5C between all cores is awesome


----------



## BradleyW

If i overclock my CPU to 4.8Ghz by changing the multi to x48, how can i make sure the memory stays at 1600Mhz? What Number/ratio would i use?


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Viper;14462569*
> dang, do u really need that voltage for 4.4? Your temps are looking great though at that voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your core temps are pretty consistent too, only 5C between all cores is awesome


I don't think so. I got a little peeved when I couldn't get a stable 4.5GHz setting so I lowered the clock speed and tried 1.265 which is more than what I need for 4.2GHz, that didn't work so I stepped it o 1.30 and then skipped a few mV to 1.34.

I'll try lowering it later today. How does a 1.35v sound for 4.5GHz?


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14462659*
> If i overclock my CPU to 4.8Ghz by changing the multi to x48, how can i make sure the memory stays at 1600Mhz? What Number/ratio would i use?


Keep the XMP profile enabled and it should stick to whatever the suggested frequency is for the RAM, in your case 1600MHz.

Upping the multiplier won't change the RAM frequency, but upping the BLCK will, in addition to just about everything in your rig.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14462659*
> If i overclock my CPU to 4.8Ghz by changing the multi to x48, how can i make sure the memory stays at 1600Mhz? What Number/ratio would i use?


RAM and CPU are independant of each other, sandy bridge overclocking is done through the multi rather than the BCLK.

*Skulltrail*

Screenshot looking good. I'll added it later on


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail;14462732*
> Keep the XMP profile enabled and it should stick to whatever the suggested frequency is for the RAM, in your case 1600MHz.
> 
> Upping the multiplier won't change the RAM frequency, but upping the BLCK will, in addition to just about everything in your rig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14462760*
> RAM and CPU are independant of each other, sandy bridge overclocking is done through the multi rather than the BCLK.
> 
> *Skulltrail*
> 
> Screenshot looking good. I'll added it later on


This is what i thought, thank you.
How do i enable the memory profile?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14462899*
> This is what i thought, thank you.
> How do i enable the memory profile?


by manaully inputing the timings, voltage and speed or alternatively change Ai Clock Tuner to XMP like so:


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14462899*
> This is what i thought, thank you.
> How do i enable the memory profile?











Source
This is how it looks in my BIOS. It's the 8th setting for me. Look for something similar. If you don't have the option, setting the DRAM frequency to 1600MHz should do the same.

EDIT: I have a question. Does OCing the RAM frequency cause any instability? I've noticed some OCers on the spreadsheet left their RAM at 1333MHz, and I'm assuming they could get it to 1600MHz like I did. Would it make a difference? I'm on a quest to get my 2600K @ 4.5 stable with a voltage under 1.35 (below 1.40 above all). Possible?


----------



## munaim1

*mfranco702

Skulltrail*

Added both to spreadsheet, nice overclock guys







Thanks for contributing to the thread.

Grab your sig here, copy and paste it:



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail;14463742*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> This is how it looks in my BIOS. It's the 8th setting for me. Look for something similar. If you don't have the option, setting the DRAM frequency to 1600MHz should do the same.
> 
> EDIT: I have a question. *Does OCing the RAM frequency cause any instability?* I've noticed some OCers on the spreadsheet left their RAM at 1333MHz, and I'm assuming they could get it to 1600MHz like I did. Would it make a difference? I'm on a quest to get my 2600K @ 4.5 stable with a voltage under 1.35 (below 1.40 above all). Possible?


Yes, just like a CPU. Tightening the timings can also increase chance of instability. I don't recommend upping the voltage. It shortens RAM life by a huge amount.


----------



## munaim1

These are all the links that come to mind when sandybridge users think about *overclocking* or choosing RAM:

Sandy Bridge Memory Scaling: Choosing the Best DDR3

The Best Memory for Sandy Bridge

Choosing the Best Memory for LGA1155 Platform

These articles not only help 1155 users choose RAM but also show what overclocking them really does in terms of benchmarking and everday usage. I recommend reading those before overclocking RAM or choosing it for Sandy!!









I'll add this to the OP.


----------



## munaim1

Hey tunagoblin like my run?










Highest superpi run and cpu-z so far on water.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14464717*
> These are all the links that come to mind when sandybridge users think about *overclocking* or choosing RAM:
> 
> Sandy Bridge Memory Scaling: Choosing the Best DDR3
> 
> The Best Memory for Sandy Bridge
> 
> Choosing the Best Memory for LGA1155 Platform
> 
> These articles not only help 1155 users choose RAM but also show what overclocking them really does in terms of benchmarking and everday usage. I recommend reading those before overclocking RAM or choosing it for Sandy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add this to the OP.


Sweet! Thanks. I was thinking of going corsair. I will check the links out.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14465166*
> Hey tunagoblin like my run?
> 
> *Highest superpi run and cpu-z so far on water.*


What's that bit all about bud








Are we talking World Record


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14465693*
> What's that bit all about bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking World Record


lol only myself and tuna has posted a suicide run in this thread so I thought I'd post it again.

World record, not really, I would love that but these are quite an acheivement for me:

*Cpu-z Validation*

29th in the world
*6th in the World filtered by watercooling*

*Superpi 1mb*

34th in the world
*7th in the World filtered by watercooling*

Check it here: http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i5_2500k/

*EDIT:* trust me if I had LN2, phase or dry ice I would try pushing it further with this beauty


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14465752*
> lol only myself and tuna has posted a suicide run in this thread so I thought I'd post it again.
> 
> World record, not really, I would love that but these are quite an acheivement for me:
> 
> *Cpu-z Validation*
> 
> 29th in the world
> *6th in the World filtered by watercooling*
> 
> *Superpi 1mb*
> 
> 34th in the world
> *7th in the World filtered by watercooling*
> 
> Check it here: http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i5_2500k/
> 
> *EDIT:* trust me if I had LN2, phase or dry ice I would try pushing it further with this beauty


Geezz just about I was gonna give up.... But now I can blame on someone if my chip goes








jk.








See if it can get to x55...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14465752*
> *Cpu-z Validation*
> 29th in the world
> *6th in the World filtered by watercooling*
> 
> *Superpi 1mb*
> 34th in the world
> *7th in the World filtered by watercooling*


Nice! Well inside the top 10








Respect


----------



## munaim1

*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your motherboard. LLC = Load line calibration, it's there to help you eliminate or reduce the vdroop as much as possible. Vdroop is the voltage difference between what you set in the BIOS / UEFI and what you really get under load. You will have to work out which works best for *YOU*. For example, if you set 1.35v in the BIOS and under load during stress testing it's 1.31v and that's HIGH or Level 2 LLC, then you may have to increase the LLC setting to reduce that droop, now depending on how your mobo works it could be like so:
> 
> Level 1 being the highest LLC setting and 5 being the lowest and vice versa. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible *without* it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best for when using Manual voltage, however I personally have found using high LLC with offset is a little better, idle voltage is a little higher (can be helpful in preventing those pesky idle bugs) and voltgea fluctuates a little less when under load.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock. Set the vcore manually to 1.25v, *Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the BCLK in CPU-Z then just disable it*.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Biostar Mobo's*
> CPU Core Current max (AMP) - *150*
> Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *250*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *250*
> IA Core current (AMP) - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPU PLL Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones (46x+)) doesn't boot into windows.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable or nearing stability.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multiplier and test with prime blend, if it fails, increase the voltage or continue increasing the multiplier until you are satisfied with the temps.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When nearing stability* ie. lasting a couple hours or little more in prime blend and it fails, you could try a couple of things like tweaking the PLL and VCCIO (QPI/VTT).
> 
> When RAM is at stock (for example, around 1.5v and 1600mhz) increasing the the VCCIO can help general stability when overclocking the cpu, usually between stock and 1.125v. If you're overclocking RAM then increasing it further might help.
> 
> PLL voltage between 1.5v - 1.7v could also help.
> 
> Just a small reminder, don't think more voltage = more stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When changing any values in the BIOS / UEFI, start low or stock and work your way up in small increments.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ BSOD 124 / IDLE Freezing on Sandy? & THIS (scroll down a little to the *~*IMPORTANT TIPS & FINDINGS*~* section*
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
> 
> *Offset*
> 
> Once you have 'found' your desired overclock, assuming you have followed the guide above, you should be using manual voltage and the correct level of LLC to determine and eliminate the vdroop as much as possible, then all you do is the following:
> 
> Once you know what vcore you require under load, using cpu-z you can work out the offset by using the VID. When running your cpu under load to read vcore, you can do the same to read the VID. That can be achieved by running prime with cpu-z and realtemp. The difference between the load voltage in cpu-z and the VID you see in realtemp is the offset amount you're looking for.
> 
> For example if your VID is 1.3875 under load and your cpu-z vcore under load is 1.4275, the offset will be a positive amount from the VID, so it'll be +0.040 (1.3875 + 0.040 = 1.4275)
> 
> If the VID is 1.3875 and your cpu-z vcore is lower, say 1.3675, the offset will be a negative value of from the VID, which is -0.020 (1.3875 - 0.020 = 1.3675)
> 
> That's all there is to it, if you have issue's with offset like idle / random BSOD's please refer to the many links available in the Stable club or in my Sig.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14466483*
> Thanks bud, holding it for us brits!!!


I'm catching up on you buddy...









Got to x55 with ss on









5.508 @ 1.64v


Got 6.860s on SpuerPi 1M!


----------



## munaim1

Very nice Tuna but be *VERY CARFEUL* with those voltages on air, there have been reports of deaths around those voltages and unless you have watercooling I wouldn't recommend it, but nevertheless the bencher in me has to salute you!!! awesome superpi run!!!! +rep

*EDIT:*

Don't get me started lol, I've stopped for a few days due to ambient temps and such, I've pushed 1.7v through mine and got 57multi to work lol

*EDIT:* I'm trying to not to say it because I don't want you to kill your chip but I can't help it
lol............................. try for 56x multi









Also go here and read about HWbot & join the OCN team: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-hwbot-team/


----------



## fuloran1

Holy crap Tuna!! +rep...but dayum man, be careful!


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14467588*
> Very nice Tuna but be *VERY CARFEUL* with those voltages on air, there have been reports of deaths around those voltages and unless you have watercooling I wouldn't recommend it, but nevertheless the bencher in me has to salute you!!! awesome superpi run!!!! +rep
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Don't get me started lol, I've stopped for a few days due to ambient temps and such, I've pushed 1.7v through mine and got 57multi to work lol
> 
> *EDIT:* I'm trying to not to say it because I don't want you to kill your chip but I can't help it
> lol............................. try for 56x multi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also go here and read about HWbot & join the OCN team: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-hwbot-team/


lol I know i know.. but when it goes it goes...








I've spend $200 for far less enjoyable purpose.
So if it goes now, I'm OK with it. (It'll hurt my wallet for sure, though >.<)
But lmao you are warning me but want me to try x56









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14467651*
> Holy crap Tuna!! +rep...but dayum man, be careful!


Yeah, thanks.
I'll probably know I'm doing too much when I see some smoke or smell funny.








But yeah, I'll TRY to be careful.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14467971*
> lol I know i know.. but when it goes it goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've spend $200 for far less enjoyable purpose.
> So if it goes now, I'm OK with it. (It'll hurt my wallet for sure, though >.<)
> But lmao you are warning me but want me to try x56


Lmao I can't help it


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14468005*
> Lmao I can't help it


munaim1...the enabler...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14468058*
> munaim1...the enabler...










lol


----------



## fuloran1

so question, I'm using 1.32v of fixed voltage. should I be using offset? How does that work?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14468336*
> so question, I'm using 1.32v of fixed voltage. should I be using offset? How does that work?


manual is good but I believe that offset is a little better, it drops the voltage along with your multi which is always nice, can help with overall temps.

I personally use manual because I havn't had a go at using offset, I think it's done by using the VID and using + sign to add the vcore needed for that multi, im not too sure lol


----------



## munaim1

*Hey Club members*

*Need to ask a small favour from you guys, now that you have your overclock stable, it would be greatly beneficial to ALL 1155 users on this forum to post your results in THIS thread.

It's a free to edit spreadsheet that allows you to input your data in and I would appreciate it if you guys could take a look and spare a couple minutes to fill it in.

It also helps non SB users to have a look at which 1155 mobo's are currently doing well and which are more popular than others.

MUCH APPRECIATED*


----------



## EliteGamer83

Darn... so I guess it _has_ to be RealTemp 3.67.









I have RealTemp 3.60. Looks like I won't be joining the club unless you can make an exception?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EliteGamer83*


Darn... so I guess it _has_ to be RealTemp 3.67.









I have RealTemp 3.60. Looks like I won't be joining the club unless you can make an exception?


Really sorry bud but it won't be fair on all the others that have followed the rules. Rules are rules and it's what makes the table consistant.









Hope you understand


----------



## EliteGamer83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Really sorry bud but it won't be fair on all the others that have followed the rules. Rules are rules and it's what makes the table consistant.









Hope you understand










It's cool. I don't need a badge to feel good about my OC.









But if I could get one, ya know. why not?


----------



## sintricate

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1938710

Does that look safe for 24/7 use? I got that using the autotuning software for my board. I manually got 4.5GHz but I was having a few problems getting higher but it seems the autotuning software figured something out for me.

Temps are in the upper 70's but I've got some fooling around to do with my cooling set up.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGamer83;14470575*
> It's cool. I don't need a badge to feel good about my OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I could get one, ya know. why not?


wel now that you have the overclocking bug you won't stop and I'll be here waiting for you!!!









I see 4.5ghz+ from you very soon!!!!


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

Tuna! 1.64v on air







Testing the @#it out of the Noctua!! PUSH it PUSH it









munaimi1, 1.7v DAAAMn







your kung fu is the best!









What's needed to try one of these death squad runs...not that I would ever try one







.


----------



## EliteGamer83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


wel now that you have the overclocking bug you won't stop and I'll be here waiting for you!!!









I see 4.5ghz+ from you very soon!!!!










Remind me to update RealTemp first...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cheeba-Ace*


Tuna! 1.64v on air







Testing the @#it out of the Noctua!! PUSH it PUSH it









munaimi1, 1.7v DAAAMn







your kung fu is the best!









What's needed to try one of these death squad runs...not that I would ever try one







.


lol you need to be drunk!!!! lol 1.7v i dont know what I was thinking lol jk









All you need is good cooling and tons of voltage and continue upping the multi and also the bclk at some point. There is a chance that it could die, so if your prepare to take the risk then go for it








The better the cooling the better chance of it surviving, I wouldn't recommend running those volts that I did on air, NO way, for air I would say max 1.6v but even then it could still die at those voltages.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EliteGamer83*


Remind me to update RealTemp first...










Realtemp 3.67 link: http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/realtemp/

There you go!!!


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1938710

Does that look safe for 24/7 use? I got that using the autotuning software for my board. I manually got 4.5GHz but I was having a few problems getting higher but it seems the autotuning software figured something out for me.

Temps are in the upper 70's but I've got some fooling around to do with my cooling set up.


Any advice guys?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14470671*
> Any advice guys?


1.36 for 4.8ghz is pretty good however I would change a few things round before that though, like changing the bclk back down to 10 and trying to get that high with the multi, you mitgh need PLL overvoltage to get that multi working.

So how it goes when you set it up manually.

I recommend leaving these settings while you mess around with the CPU overclock:

DRAM: STOCK voltage and Timings.
Spread Spectrum - Enable (no need to changte that unless your messing with the BCLK or your bclk is fluctuating - BCLK shouldn't be changed unless your looking to squeeze every last fsb you can for a suicide run or something)

C1E: Enabled
Speedstep: Enabled
C3 Report: AUTO
C6 Report: AUTO
DUTY & Phase Control: Extrme
CPU current Capability: 140% (don't worry about the RED)


----------



## sintricate

Is DUTY and Phase control 2 different options? I only see Phase control. I used those settings and I'm running prime right now. So far so good.. *cross fingers*


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Is DUTY and Phase control 2 different options? I only see Phase control. I used those settings and I'm running prime right now. So far so good.. *cross fingers*


You got 16GB of ram and bringing up bclk to 104 is gonna be stressing ram a lot.
You might going to see problem on your GPU also since the bclk is up.
Or it could damage it.
You should back down the bclk and up the multi.
it is going to be safer and also you'll get better performance, too.
(turning on spread spectrum will make bclk @ 99.8 but it gives you better performance than upping bclk. That's what happened to me.)


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*Hey Club members*

*Need to ask a small favour from you guys, now that you have your overclock stable, it would be greatly beneficial to ALL 1155 users on this forum to post your results in THIS thread.

It's a free to edit spreadsheet that allows you to input your data in and I would appreciate it if you guys could take a look and spare a couple minutes to fill it in.

It also helps non SB users to have a look at which 1155 mobo's are currently doing well and which are more popular than others.

MUCH APPRECIATED*


How do I edit the spread sheet?
I can't figure it out....

Even though I'm OC and stuff, I'm a sooo analog/old school guy.








Fact1: I still use CRT! (21inch 75lb beast) never own a LCD anything.
Fact2: Never own any portable MP3 player nor laptop nor smart phone.
Fact3: I own more analog records than CDs.
Fact4: I never use headphones to listen to music/game. Stereo speakers only. 
(Non of the 5.1 and stuff. 2.0 is still the best for music or even mono)
Fact4: Surprising but Mac is still my main computer.


----------



## BradleyW

(Based on ASUS P8P67 Pro or higher)
Hey guy's, for those wanting a bit of SB Overclocking help for around 4.8Ghz, set Multi to x48, BCLK to 100, Load-Line Calibration Very High, VRM Frequency Auto, Phase Control Extreme, Under phase control there is another option but i can't remember the name. "Something" control. It checks the Current and makes sure power is spread evenly. Set that to Extreme.

Save the reboot. Test the new overclock with prime95 small FFT for 12 hours min.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


(Based on ASUS P8P67 Pro or higher)
Hey guy's, for those wanting a bit of SB Overclocking help for around 4.8Ghz, set Multi to x48, BCLK to 100, Load-Line Calibration Very High, VRM Frequency Auto, Phase Control Extreme, Under phase control there is another option but i can't remember the name. "Something" control. It checks the Current and makes sure power is spread evenly. Set that to Extreme.

Save the reboot. Test the new overclock with prime95 small FFT for 12 hours min.


The most important settings aren't there!?








The vcore, vtt(vccio) and dram voltage... 
Every systems work differently. Some chip can't even get to 4.8 period.


----------



## BradleyW

Whatever is not listed, leave it to auto and make sure your RAM is running at it's stcok speed, voltage and timings. You also wanna set Multi per core (Cannot be adjusted in OS). Vcore at 1.4V.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Whatever is not listed, leave it to auto and make sure your RAM is running at it's stcok speed, voltage and timings. You also wanna set Multi per core (Cannot be adjusted in OS). Vcore at 1.4V.


Please don't recommend people to put Auto voltage...








Since it just gives way too much vcore to force it to be stable...
You always need to find out what the best and lowest vcore you can put into.
Same as vtt and dram.
Anyone can put 1.5vcore and make 4.5 stable (well.. maybe 1.5 is too much) but that is not how OC is done.
You have to make your system stable with right amount of voltages to everything.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


How do I edit the spread sheet?
I can't figure it out....


Not sure bud, you would have to ask in that thread.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Test the new overclock with prime95 small FFT for 12 hours min.


Yet again:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


That's not true, with sandybridge its entirely different. Those that have fold for 24hours have failed prime blend with a few minutes, there are some that can pass AVX linkpack 50 times but fail within a couple minutes of prime blend, hence the creation of this thread and it's RULES.
Basically Blend is the best tester for sandybridge and you would be wasting your time with small ffts.



Best way to overclock sandy's is NOT by jumping straight to a multi and changing voltages here and there. It's a little more than that and usually requires a lot of patience. General consensus is working your way up from stock.


----------



## tryceo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


1.36 for 4.8ghz is pretty good however I would change a few things round before that though, like changing the bclk back down to 10 and trying to get that high with the multi, you mitgh need PLL overvoltage to get that multi working.

So how it goes when you set it up manually.

I recommend leaving these settings while you mess around with the CPU overclock:

DRAM: STOCK voltage and Timings.
Spread Spectrum - Enable (no need to changte that unless your messing with the BCLK or your bclk is fluctuating - BCLK shouldn't be changed unless your looking to squeeze every last fsb you can for a suicide run or something)

C1E: Enabled
Speedstep: Enabled
C3 Report: AUTO
C6 Report: AUTO
DUTY & Phase Control: Extrme
CPU current Capability: 140% (don't worry about the RED)


I would not use spread spec at all. Mainly because you don't get pretty even numbers, and sometimes it might cause instability if it goes over 100blck.

Also, I won't use LLC at all. I would put it at Extreme, because at ultra high, it will actually run higher voltages on idle, and you will have to conpensate for the load voltage, because it will be lower. When you put it to extreme, you should put the voltage maybe 1 level down, because it will jump up under load.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tryceo*


I would not use spread spec at all. Mainly because you don't get pretty even numbers, and sometimes it might cause instability if it goes over 100blck.

Also, I won't use LLC at all. I would put it at Extreme, because at ultra high, it will actually run higher voltages on idle, and you will have to conpensate for the load voltage, because it will be lower. When you put it to extreme, you should put the voltage maybe 1 level down, because it will jump up under load.


My spread spectrum was off for a while but I found out that I need it to be on after 5.4GHz or otherwise it won't boot (it used to boot up but now it won't w/o it).
I didn't like that fact it sets the bclk to 99.8 that was the main reason I was turning this off.
But I tested this @4.8 and found interesting results.
While it's ON, the load voltage got lower than before and the LinX GFlops score got increased.
With it's off, i was getting 128~130 GFlops and with it on I get 130~132GFlops.
So it seems spread spectrum sets the bclk to the most efficient amount or something... or otherwise the increase of the performance doesn't make sense.
Try it yourself and see.

Also I would never recommend anyone to use LLC at extreme (level1).
You may get to the certain frequency easier since there is no vdroop (that's what extreme setting do... make it flat.)
But the down side is you are risking your chip to get damaged by unwanted voltage spike on load.
vdroop is there to prevent that to happen.
Thus eliminating the vdroop by setting the LLC to extreme is risky especially at higher OC since you are putting higher voltage to begin with.
So any one who uses off-set vcore but use LLC to extreme doesn't make sense....
You save the voltage on idle but you risk getting damaged at load?!?
Set it to level2 (Ultra High) seems to work fine with higher OC.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tryceo*


I would not use spread spec at all. Mainly because you don't get pretty even numbers, and sometimes it might cause instability if it goes over 100blck.

Also, I won't use LLC at all. I would put it at Extreme, because at ultra high, it will actually run higher voltages on idle, and you will have to conpensate for the load voltage, because it will be lower. When you put it to extreme, you should put the voltage maybe 1 level down, because it will jump up under load.


Spread spectrum varies between mobo's, however, if your not messing around with the BCLK, then enabling it can be a good thing.

I believe voltage spikes during idle is not really dangerous or note worthy, for some that's actually a good thing because of the light load / idle bsods. THe problem is voltage spikes under load, these can be bad, therefore to have Ultra high LLC settings and increasing voltage is sooo much better than reducing voltage and setting it to extreme, not only will your idle voltage will be less but under LOAD it will spike above what you set in the BIOS.

Ultra high is better.


----------



## psyside

Please guys, anyone care to help me or give some idea, in my thread? im really getting sick from all of this







thanks.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post14474586


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14474068*
> *Please don't recommend people to put Auto voltage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Since it just gives way too much vcore to force it to be stable...
> You always need to find out what the best and lowest vcore you can put into.
> Same as vtt and dram.
> Anyone can put 1.5vcore and make 4.5 stable (well.. maybe 1.5 is too much) but that is not how OC is done.
> You have to make your system stable with right amount of voltages to everything.


I am going on exactly what the ASUS Technical Marketing Assistant Recommended!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14474306*
> Not sure bud, you would have to ask in that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yet again:*
> 
> Best way to overclock sandy's is NOT by jumping straight to a multi and changing voltages here and there. It's a little more than that and usually requires a lot of patience. General consensus is working your way up from stock.


Prime95 Small FFT is the best option out of the 3 options given by Prime95. After passing, you should run memtestx86. After passing that, playing a game such as BFBC2 max out for around 1.5-2hours is a good idea. Do we have a problem you and i?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14476554*
> *Prime95 Small FFT is the best option out of the 3 options given by Prime95.*


No it isn't! Not for SB









*munaim1* does know what he's talking about


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14476626*
> No it isn't! Not for SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *munaim1* does know what he's talking about


Well what's the best option then? What about IBT? Has anyone tested that?
I never said muniam does not know what he is on about. He has a Sandy rig and i don't, so why would i say something like that?


----------



## BradleyW

Sorry guy's i can lose it sometimes. Is smallfft not the best option because the BCLK is at 100? Say if i ran a SB at 4.8Ghz, what would be the best way to test?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Blend is best









And when I was saying munaim1 know his stuff!
I was more like saying *"he's a 1155 guru"* He knows it too well


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14476900*
> Blend is best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I was saying munaim1 know his stuff!
> I was more like saying *"he's a 1155 guru"* He knows it too well


Why is blend best?
Also, what would be the generic settings to run for 4.8Ghz regaurdless of wether the chip can do x48 or not? Thank you.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14476943*
> Why is blend best?
> Also, what would be the generic settings to run for 4.8Ghz regaurdless of wether the chip can do x48 or not? Thank you.


It's always recommended to use multiple stress tests to ensure the system stability.
IBT/LinX with AVX (with all ram tested) are useful since it gives you more heat than any other tests.
You can find out what the thermal threshold of your CPU is going be.
Also it is a good and quick way to know your new setting will give you BSOD or not.
GFlops scores you get are good indicator of how well your system is running.
Sometimes you can pass the test but you get lower score.
Then there's something wrong.
You should always get better score when you OC higher.

Next step is the Prime95 short tests.
Do 2 different custom torture tests with max and min ffts @ 1344 and 1792.
Put 6500mb as the memory to use. (since you have 8GB)
Run 2x15min sets each (1344 and 1792).

You may run HCImemtest if you have any problem or OC your ram.

If you pass all these tests, you can try Prime95 Custom blend test (just make the memory to use to 6000+mb) and run it for 12+ hours.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14476900*
> Blend is best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I was saying munaim1 know his stuff!
> I was more like saying *"he's a 1155 guru"* He knows it too well


wouldn't say guru but someone who has read a LOT of threads and done a LOT of research. thanks bud your kind words are appreciated.









*EDIT*

*Hey Club members*

*Need to ask a small favour from you guys, now that you have your overclock stable, it would be greatly beneficial to ALL 1155 users on this forum to post your results in THIS thread.

It's a free to edit spreadsheet that allows you to input your data in and I would appreciate it if you guys could take a look and spare a couple minutes to fill it in.

It also helps non SB users to have a look at which 1155 mobo's are currently doing well and which are more popular than others.

MUCH APPRECIATED*


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14477573*
> wouldn't say guru but someone who has read a LOT of threads and done a LOT of research. thanks bud your kind words are appreciated.


Guru








From Wikipedia
Quote:


> A guru (Sanskrit: गुरु) is one who is regarded as having great knowledge, wisdom, and authority in a certain area, and who uses it to guide others (teacher). Other forms of manifestation of this principle can include parents, school teachers, non-human objects (books) and even one's own intellectual discipline, if the aforementioned are in a guidance role


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14477702*
> Guru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia


Now we know who to blame when we fry our chips


----------



## BradleyW

Deleted.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14477800*
> Now we know who to blame when we fry our chips


I think he did a disclaimer in op









Me, I was a HDD/SSD Guru








But, am not on it so now! So might change my title to "OCN Dirt3 Champion"









This is my car for todays OCN Dirt 3 championship race meat


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14477919*
> I think he did a disclaimer in op










I should really do that shouldn't I.









Something like this would suffice:
Quote:


> *Disclaimer*
> 
> I take *NO* responsiblity for the headache / stress / anxiety / emotional discomfort etc lol that this may cause when trying to overclock and stabalize your cpu, this is a lenthy process which requires a lot of patience. If your not upto the task, then this thread may not be for you. *This is not an EASY club to join!!!*
> 
> On that note, any damage, degradetion that you _may_ encounter through stress testing or *SUICIDE RUNS* is your responsiblity and your responsiblity alone.
> 
> So you have been *WARNED*, other than that enjoy your 100% stable system and also have fun getting it there!!!


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14478684*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should really do that shouldn't I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this would suffice:


Damnit.. Now I have to find someone new to blame on


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14478751*
> Damnit.. Now I have to find someone new to blame on


LOL it's been added to the first post, sorry bud









Bit more fancy now:



Spoiler: *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~ D I S C L A I M E R *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



Quote:


> *PLEASE READ*
> 
> I take *NO* responsiblity for the headache / stress / anxiety / emotional discomfort etc lol that this may cause when trying to overclock and stabalize your cpu, this is a lenthy process which requires a lot of patience. If your not upto the task, then this thread may not be for you.
> 
> *This is not an EASY club to join!!!*
> 
> On that note, any damage, degradetion that you _may_ encounter through stress testing or *SUICIDE RUNS* is your responsiblity and your responsiblity alone.
> 
> So you have been *WARNED*, other than that enjoy your 100% stable system and also have fun getting it there!!!


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14478792*
> LOL it's been added to the first post, sorry bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit more fancy now:


lmao. Now you can officially tell everyone to go x56 and being







!


----------



## lagittaja

Doing some 100x48 testing. 1.400v was stable with atleast 11hrs of regular prime95 blend.
Couple minutes ago I started lowering the voltage and I got all the way down to 1.350 and then one worker failed so I'll restart the testing with 1.355 or 1.360
Good voltage for 4.8Ghz?


----------



## cba1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14479060*
> Doing some 100x48 testing. 1.400v was stable with atleast 11hrs of regular prime95 blend.
> Couple minutes ago I started lowering the voltage and I got all the way down to 1.350 and then one worker failed so I'll restart the testing with 1.355 or 1.360
> Good voltage for 4.8Ghz?


Failed after how many hours?

I had been thinking. Running 1792 or 1344 FFT at 95% RAM is not the the same as running IBT using custom setting?


----------



## lagittaja

One worked failed after I started lowering the voltage from 1.400v
It had been running fine 11hrs.
Now it's at manual voltage set to 1.365 from bios.
According to cpu-z it's 1.360-1.368, most of the time it just hops between those.
Temperatures for custom prime95 blend with 6400mb mem load:
real temp 3.67
64-73-71-68 core0-1-2-3


----------



## cba1986

A worker can fails because of: Low Vcore or RAM failure. And using 6500Mb increase the posibilty of a RAM failure. You can try lowing the amount of RAM to say 4000 and see if a worker fails before raising the vcore.
It seems that you can run 4.8 at 1.365 with default Blend.


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah well I could lower the ram amount but around 1hr ago or so I got a 0x124 bsod aka increase vcore.
So I bumped it up a notch so I'm now at steady 1.368


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14480298*
> A worker can fails because of: Low Vcore or RAM failure. And using 6500Mb increase the posibilty of a RAM failure. You can try lowing the amount of RAM to say 4000 and see if a worker fails before raising the vcore.
> It seems that you can run 4.8 at 1.365 with default Blend.


But the ultimate goal is not passing the tests.
It's for making the system rock solid stable at any circumstances.
So running with lower amount of ram just to make it easier to pass the test then it's not doing the purpose.
Maybe it is too much for some people but I feel this way.
I want my system to be 120% stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14480487*
> Yeah well I could lower the ram amount but around 1hr ago or so I got a 0x124 bsod aka increase vcore.
> So I bumped it up a notch so I'm now at steady 1.368


Have you used IBT/LinX with AVX? (quickest way to let you know you get BSOD or not.)
and prime95 custom blend, fft 1344 and 1792 with 6500mb ram? (quick stability check before long Prime blend run)


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14480796*
> Have you used IBT/LinX with AVX? (quickest way to let you know you get BSOD or not.)
> and prime95 custom blend, fft 1344 and 1792 with 6500mb ram? (quick stability check before long Prime blend run)


Yeah I have tried "short" runs with Very High mem usage.
Haven't bsodded in them.

But again worker #2 failed.
This time after 2hours.
Last time it failed it ran for bout 5mins.
Okay, well...
I'm gonna try that big fft custom blend now.
I'll update you guys after they have tested. Or if they fail or my comp bsods.
If it fails then I'll bump the voltage up a notch again and see if it helps.

E:
1600k passed
1344k started a while ago.
E2: Ugh. I think it passed the 1344k and then started doing the 1792 I think and boom bsod.
I dropped the ratio down a notch to 47 and dropped the voltage back to 1.350 set manually.
I'll now run IBT AVX with very high load for atleast 5 rounds and see what it has to say.
I could go with the 1.400v which I have found is stable but I prefer keeping the temps down


----------



## Tunagoblin

Munaim1,

I've tried x56 but no go...








Tried x55 with 1866 but couldn't make it either...
Now I know my ram is holding back.
Keep getting 124 and 0A. Loosening timings nor upping dram/vtt didn't help.
So either it can't handle 8GB or simply this ram is reaching its limit....


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14481643*
> Munaim1,
> 
> I've tried x56 but no go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried x55 with 1866 but couldn't make it either...
> Now I know my ram is holding back.
> Keep getting 124 and 0A. Loosening timings nor upping dram/vtt didn't help.
> So either it can't handle 8GB or simply this ram is reaching its limit....


Unlucky bro, 4gb of RAM would have worked better, less stress on the IMC and more overclcoking headroom, you could have even tighten those timings further but with 8gb kit it's quite difficult.


----------



## lagittaja

Well I'm going back and forth with my oc








Back at x48 but with 1.385 set in bios, which in cpu-z is 1.384
I'll start another prime95 run some time "tomorrow"
It's 6:46AM here so no point in starting a 12hr run when it's going to get hot in few hours.
I think I'll start that 12hr run around 5-7PM when the air is starting to cool off.
Until that, I'll let WCG do the stress testing.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14481884*
> Well I'm going back and forth with my oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at x48 but with 1.385 set in bios, which in cpu-z is 1.384
> I'll start another prime95 run some time "tomorrow"
> It's 6:46AM here so no point in starting a 12hr run when it's going to get hot in few hours.
> I think I'll start that 12hr run around 5-7PM when the air is starting to cool off.
> Until that, I'll let WCG do the stress testing.


1.385 is what I have @ 4.8.
Good luck!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14481935*
> 1.385 is what I have @ 4.8.
> Good luck!


Yup, I noticed.
And thanks dude.


----------



## donkrx

I was able to boot at 51x and like 1.475v, but for some stupid reason I couldn't get the CPU-Z validation.

When I was at 45x, I'd click on Validate/submit whatever and I'd get a CPU-Z validation pop up in Firefox. It would say 4500Mhz.

But at 51x, it just sits at 1600Mhz and the validation says that as well. I have to run Prime or something, why is it different at 51x lol?

Needless to say I flicked on Prime, clicked Validate, and then that blasted low resolution royal blue screen comes up. I get this really icky feeling whenever I blue screen lol, I hate it.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


I was able to boot at 51x and like 1.475v, but for some stupid reason I couldn't get the CPU-Z validation.

When I was at 45x, I'd click on Validate/submit whatever and I'd get a CPU-Z validation pop up in Firefox. It would say 4500Mhz.

But at 51x, it just sits at 1600Mhz and the validation says that as well. I have to run Prime or something, why is it different at 51x lol?

Needless to say I flicked on Prime, clicked Validate, and then that blasted low resolution royal blue screen comes up. I get this really icky feeling whenever I blue screen lol, I hate it.


You can try turning off intel speed steps.
Or validate CPU-Z while running SuprePi.
You probably need more vcore, though.
I need about 1.545 for 5.2.


----------



## cba1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14480796*
> But the ultimate goal is not passing the tests.
> It's for making the system rock solid stable at any circumstances.
> So running with lower amount of ram just to make it easier to pass the test then it's not doing the purpose.
> Maybe it is too much for some people but I feel this way.
> I want my system to be 120% stable.
> 
> Have you used IBT/LinX with AVX? (quickest way to let you know you get BSOD or not.)
> and prime95 custom blend, fft 1344 and 1792 with 6500mb ram? (quick stability check before long Prime blend run)


Again if you want a 120% stable system, don't OC. You system will fail eventually. Because is running beyond specifications.
My point is that one should adjust the amount of RAM according the use of every system, there is no point to blend with 6500 Mb if you only play games. When you can achieve a higher clock with less voltage. Only my two cents.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14487471*
> Again if you want a 120% stable system, don't OC. You system will fail eventually. Because is running beyond specifications.
> My point is that one should adjust the amount of RAM according the use of every system, there is no point to blend with 6500 Mb if you only play games. When you can achieve a higher clock with less voltage. Only my two cents.


Don't OC. HUH? I think you may be on the wrong Forum. You DO know that this is OverClock.net don't you? I think you'd be far more happy and in tune with Dell.com or some other OEM site. We OC it until it fries and then start over.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14487471*
> Again if you want a 120% stable system, don't OC. You system will fail eventually. Because is running beyond specifications.
> My point is that one should adjust the amount of RAM according the use of every system, there is no point to blend with 6500 Mb if you only play games. When you can achieve a higher clock with less voltage. Only my two cents.


I think what you call "stable" is different than my "Stable" that is all.
Since I believe I can make my OC 120% stable.
Anything will fail when it fail even w/o OC.
You get 8GB of RAM but you don't test it all.... and call it stable...fine.
I'd rather get 4GB ram instead, though...
Since you said you aren't gonna use all ram... then there is no reason to get 8GB ram in the first place...
But again, passing the stress test is NOT the ultimate goal.


----------



## munaim1

Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.

Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.

On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.

Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.

There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.

This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.

This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend, *ITS UPTO YOU!!!*


----------



## psyside

^ Great post


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14489219*
> ^ Great post


Nice post AS the administrator of this thread.








BUT I know what he personally feels to his system.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14489244*
> Nice post AS the administrator of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT I know what he personally feels to his system.












If I had 8GB RAM you know I would run the custom blend


----------



## cba1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzinti1*


Don't OC. HUH? I think you may be on the wrong Forum. You DO know that this is OverClock.net don't you? I think you'd be far more happy and in tune with Dell.com or some other OEM site. We OC it until it fries and then start over.


I OC aswell as you can see in my rig sig and even benched at 4.9 so....
I don't understand your post. Please don't start a flame war.
What i said is that when you OC the probablity of a system crash increase.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


I think what you call "stable" is different than my "Stable" that is all.
Since I believe I can make my OC 120% stable.
Anything will fail when it fail even w/o OC.
You get 8GB of RAM but you don't test it all.... and call it stable...fine.
I'd rather get 4GB ram instead, though... 
Since you said you aren't gonna use all ram... then there is no reason to get 8GB ram in the first place...
But again, passing the stress test is NOT the ultimate goal.


I got 8Gb of RAM, because there wasn't 2gb Modules and the price diff was to little. There is no need to start a flame war here. 
What i say if you use your system only for playing or everyday stuff(like me) there is no need to raise the vcore to make your your system stable at 6500Mb of RAM. Thats all.
But if you use your system to work and you need 120% stability thats fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.

Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.

On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.

Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.

There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.

This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.

This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included.











+1
Like always the voice of reason.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Here's another stable Sandy. Sign me up.


----------



## munaim1

*Phantom Dave*

Added, Nice overclock and welcome to the club









*Add your sig, copy and paste*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14488726*
> Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.
> 
> Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.
> 
> On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.
> 
> Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.
> 
> There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.
> 
> This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.
> 
> This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included.


Well spoken







However, you could leave a recommendation in OP, where you recommend that people using more then 4GB RAM, like 8GB or 16GB use Custom Blend and type in more RAM. At least give information so they know about it, and that the standard preset only uses 1600MB of RAM.









Edit: I guess you already have this information in the rules of this Club, in a way atleast


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14496382*
> Well spoken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, you could leave a recommendation in OP, where you recommend that people using more then 4GB RAM, like 8GB or 16GB use Custom Blend and type in more RAM. At least give information so they know about it, and that the standard preset only uses 1600MB of RAM.


thanks bud, added to the rules right at the bottom, just below the downloads.



Spoiler: *****************Standard Blend VS Custom Blend Stability*****************



Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.

Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.

On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.

Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.

There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.

This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.

This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb),
*BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!*


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14496530*
> thanks bud, added to the rules right at the bottom, just below the downloads.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *****************Standard Blend VS Custom Blend Stability*****************
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.
> 
> Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.
> 
> On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.
> 
> Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.
> 
> There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.
> 
> This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.
> 
> This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb),
> *BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!*


Nice man


----------



## slimex

Hello,

finally my rig is stable at 4,8Ghz.









Please sign me up!


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slimex;14496930*
> Hello,
> 
> finally my rig is stable at 4,8Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please sign me up!


Very nice that you get your ram to 2133!
Good job!


----------



## slimex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14496973*
> Very nice that you get your ram to 2133!
> Good job!


Yes, neither the thermal situation nor the overclockability of the CPU does get better when using 1,65V RAM voltage I think.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slimex;14496930*
> Hello,
> 
> finally my rig is stable at 4,8Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please sign me up!


Added, very nice overclock, loving the low voltage and the temps, welcome to the club









*Add your sig, copy and paste*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## CloudX

Awesome volts for 4.8 on that last one! Looks like I need to be sniffin' around for another i5 for me... maybe i7?


----------



## turrican9

I think more people should show something like HWiNFO 32/64 when posting their results... that way we can see their min. and max. Vcore.









This is really a nice HW monitor. And it's free







It monitors everything









*Example*


----------



## Thatsnasty

Some very nice overclocks here








I just joined overclock.net because this thread, haha.
It really helped to get some information on where you guys stand.

Hoping to post my screenshot in the next couple days.
Currently at 4.5ghz @ 1.24volts with a 2500k.
These chips are fun to mess with


----------



## CloudX

My best friend just pulled the trigger on a Asus P8P67 Pro and a 2600k. They were sold out of 2500k's at Fry's. Hopefully he has some good luck with it. This is will be his first Intel since a 233mhz pII mmx







He actually just bought a new 1100t x6, ddr3 and motherboard, but is not happy with it. (Should of listened to me lol)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thatsnasty*


Some very nice overclocks here








I just joined overclock.net because this thread, haha.
It really helped to get some information on where you guys stand.

Hoping to post my screenshot in the next couple days.
Currently at 4.5ghz @ 1.24volts with a 2500k.
These chips are fun to mess with










That's awesome bud, welcome to OCN







Good luck with the stability testing and let us know if you need any help









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


My best friend just pulled the trigger on a Asus P8P67 Pro and a 2600k. They were sold out of 2500k's at Fry's. Hopefully he has some good luck with it. This is will be his first Intel since a 233mhz pII mmx







He actually just bought a new 1100t x6, ddr3 and motherboard, but is not happy with it. (Should of listened to me lol)


These sandy's are just tooooooo good lol


----------



## fuloran1

Ok, so now I am running in to issues and I'm getting a bit worried. I have been trying to play some BC2 tonight, and I keep getting lockups and bsod's no matter what my oc. I even went down to 3.7 and all auto settings, which of course my chip should have no problem with, and got locked up.

I am really starting to worry I have some faulty hardware. I just dont understand though how I can be stable for 12 hours at 4.5, and now I'm running in to issues unless it is my board.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ok, so now I am running in to issues and I'm getting a bit worried. I have been trying to play some BC2 tonight, and I keep getting lockups and bsod's no matter what my oc. I even went down to 3.7 and all auto settings, which of course my chip should have no problem with, and got locked up.

I am really starting to worry I have some faulty hardware. I just dont understand though how I can be stable for 12 hours at 4.5, and now I'm running in to issues unless it is my board.


did you do a fresh os install like you said?


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ok, so now I am running in to issues and I'm getting a bit worried. I have been trying to play some BC2 tonight, and I keep getting lockups and bsod's no matter what my oc. I even went down to 3.7 and all auto settings, which of course my chip should have no problem with, and got locked up.

I am really starting to worry I have some faulty hardware. I just dont understand though how I can be stable for 12 hours at 4.5, and now I'm running in to issues unless it is my board.


Probably an obvious question but you never know, how are your temps?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Probably an obvious question but you never know, how are your temps?


Temps have been fine, under load with no oc they don't get over 60, and with a 4.5 oc I never topped 70


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


did you do a fresh os install like you said?


Yes I did


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Temps have been fine, under load with no oc they don't get over 60, and with a 4.5 oc I never topped 70


I remember you saying that you didn't do a fresh install when you got your built your new rig.

Like I said before, changing platforms and not doing a fresh OS install will likely give you issue's. I strongly advise you to do a fresh install.

*EDIT:*

Just read that you did, have you installed all your drivers?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I remember you saying that you didn't do a fresh install when you got your built your new rig.

Like I said before, changing platforms and not doing a fresh OS install will likely give you issue's. I strongly advise you to do a fresh install.


I said I did 1 post ago


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


I said I did 1 post ago


using the exact same settings that were 12hours+ stable, it now locks up? Did you change anything?

What are you power saving features at?

Try disabling C3 and C6 and if that doesn't work try running both of them on AUTO, sorry not so familiar with your mobo but you should have these settings in the bios.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


using the exact same settings that were 12hours+ stable, it now locks up? Did you change anything?

What are you power saving features at?

Try disabling C3 and C6 and if that doesn't work try running both of them on AUTO, sorry not so familiar with your mobo but you should have these settings in the bios.


Ok, but would I have an issue with c states even with a mild oc like 3.7?

As far as changing things, that may be part of the problem. I remember being stable under load, but then I started to have issues with bsod's at idle, so I kept changing things to try and get stabl;e. Tbh, and I feel dumb about it, I can't remember what exact settings I had with the 4.5 load stable oc.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ok, but would I have an issue with c states even with a mild oc like 3.7?

As far as changing things, that may be part of the problem. I remember being stable under load, but then I started to have issues with bsod's at idle, so I kept changing things to try and get stabl;e. Tbh, and I feel dumb about it, I can't remember what exact settings I had with the 4.5 load stable oc.


Remember how with the previous gen cpu's you had to disable all the power saving features and Spread Spectrum well it's a little like that. I've seen with asus mobo's and other's, that keeping spread spectrum can be a good thing and actually help stability, same with the C states, however some encounter stability issues like the one that your having.

I think the culprits are the C-States more specifically C3 and C6. I have C1E and Speedstep enabled and am running C3 and C6 on Auto and have no IDLE / random bsods or lock ups.

You need to play around with the C-states to get the right setting for *YOUR *mobo.

*EDIT:* You should always save overclocking profiles in the BIOS. Now you may have to start again from the beginning.

TIP: When changing things in the BIOS, don't make multiple changes at once, always make one change and see how that affest your stability, that way you know if what your changing is making a difference. When you start changing so many things, you will get confused and won't really know whats actually working and whats not.


----------



## fuloran1

I just found something on this very forum..it seems that having trixx running while playing bc2 can cause lockups/bsod's. Maybe thats my issue as I was messing with Trixx earlier. Every issue I have had was with bc2, and they started when I started using trixx.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Remember how with the previous gen cpu's you had to disable all the power saving features and Spread Spectrum well it's a little like that. I've seen with asus mobo's and other's, that keeping spread spectrum can be a good thing and actually help stability, same with the C states, however some encounter stability issues like the one that your having.

I think the culprits are the C-States more specifically C3 and C6. I have C1E and Speedstep enabled and am running C3 and C6 on Auto and have no IDLE / random bsods or lock ups.

You need to play around with the C-states to get the right setting for *YOUR *mobo.

*EDIT:* You should always save overclocking profiles in the BIOS. Now you may have to start again from the beginning.

TIP: When changing things in the BIOS, don't make multiple changes at once, always make one change and see how that affest your stability, that way you know if what your changing is making a difference. When you start changing so many things, you will get confused and won't really know whats actually working and whats not.



Thanks man, I do really appreciate your help!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


I just found something on this very forum..it seems that having trixx running while playing bc2 can cause lockups/bsod's. Maybe thats my issue as I was messing with Trixx earlier. Every issue I have had was with bc2, and they started when I started using trixx.

Thanks man, I do really appreciate your help!


ah well, there you go!!! lol

Sometimes it's third-party stuff (drivers, software etc) that hurts stability, afterburner can be another, trust me I read it on here somewhere.

No worries bud, always happy to help









*EDIT:*

Updated a little info in the OP regarding sandybridge RAM:

These are all the links that come to mind when sandybridge users think about *overclocking* or *choosing *RAM:

Sandy Bridge Memory Scaling: Choosing the Best DDR3

The Best Memory for Sandy Bridge

Choosing the Best Memory for LGA1155 Platform

These articles not only help 1155 users choose RAM but also show what overclocking them really does in terms of benchmarking and everday usage. I recommend reading those before overclocking RAM or choosing it for Sandy!!









READ THE FULL THREAD HERE: http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...ndybridge.html

Make sure you head over to that thread mentioned and take a look, maybe you could give out some pointers


----------



## fuloran1

Ok, played some bc2 with trixx off and didnt have any issues, crossing my fingers that's what it was.

But here is another weird thing. I went back into the bios trying to tweak a bit when I was having issues tonight, and saw c3 and c6 options, I remember you guys always saying to try and disable c6, but it never showed up in the bios, I was wondering how I messed it when I saw it tonight.

Now, I just rebooted and went back in, and c6 option is gone, its back to only c3 and package c states that I can change, isn't that weird?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ok, played some bc2 with trixx off and didnt have any issues, crossing my fingers that's what it was.

But here is another weird thing. I went back into the bios trying to tweak a bit when I was having issues tonight, and saw c3 and c6 options, I remember you guys always saying to try and disable c6, but it never showed up in the bios, I was wondering how I messed it when I saw it tonight.

Now, I just rebooted and went back in, and c6 option is gone, its back to only c3 and package c states that I can change, isn't that weird?



Hopefully that resolves the BC2 issue









Not so sure about your mobo bud, but you try clearing the CMOS and see if that helps with the problems that your facing with the BIOS, maybe there is a BIOS update or something. Certainly is wierd but a CMOS clear should help.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14503461*
> Hopefully that resolves the BC2 issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so sure about your mobo bud, but you try clearing the CMOS and see if that helps with the problems that your facing with the BIOS, maybe there is a BIOS update or something. Certainly is wierd but a CMOS clear should help.


I may clear my cmos tonight, I rebooted this morning and c6 was back, so I dunno, it's like the haunted mobo.

I also think I figured out why I wasn't stable. I have been going crazy thinking I had bad hardware or something since I just couldn't get back to 4.5 stable. I was racking my brain trying to figure out if I had re-done all of the settings I had put in before. Then this morning I got a "lucky" bsod, I say lucky because I finally took note of the error code and realized that I had never re-added some extra vtt voltage. Put it back to 1.129 and it's been load testing since with no issues. I'm going to let it run all day to check, but I'm sure that's it.

*EDIT*

Never mind, it bsod'd and shut off after about 2 1/2 hours of testing. I am getting really frustrated now. I think I did leave c3/c6 enabled this time, I will try them disabled and see how it goes.

I think I may also have added some additional turbo voltage before as well, like .004, I will do that and see, I can see that my voltage drops from 1.32 to 1.31 under load. Maybe that's it.


----------



## fuloran1

Ok, so I reset my cmos and the c6 option is back. I think all my messing around horked something up there. I used the board presets for a 4.4 oc and it's been stable for 6 hours on blend, which is 4 hours longer then I have been getting.

I think a combination of issues to do with not putting on a fresh os right away, and using oc'ing software for my vid card which has caused stability issues in the past made me think I had issues with my oc which caused me to change all kinds of things I didn't need to change.
Right now I have the voltage at 1.32 (though it bounces up to 1.33 and back during load) and it seems very stable with good temps. I will run a 18 hour blend tonight through tomorrow and see what's what.


----------



## Rellian

i7 2600k overclocked to 4.8GHz. Running Win7 64. I have a Corsair H80 and am getting good temps at 100% load: MAX 65-72-75-67. I can run hundreds of LinX runs and complete MemTest for hours without errors. I can run programs for hours without crashes or BSOD's. However, I can't seem to get Prime95 to run without dropping workers. Not sure what to do next. I don't think it's a CPU voltage issue, something else is causing instability with Prime95. Any suggestions? My settings are below.

*i7 2600k - ASUS WS Revolution - 8 Gb 2133MHz Kingston Memory*

Multiplier: 48
VCore: 1.405
PLL: Enabled
LLC: Ultrahigh
VRAM Freq: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
VCCIO: 1.2
PCH: 1.1

Also, are there specific things that cause different types of errors? For example, I believe that non-boots and BSOD's are pretty much all VCore issues and I can get these to disappear by increasing the core voltage. However, I kinda think dropped workers in Prime95 are caused by something different. Thoughts on this?

Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## Manischewitz

Nooo I just screen shotted everything minus my task manager indicating my CPU is under 100 percent load =(


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ok, so I reset my cmos and the c6 option is back. I think all my messing around horked something up there. I used the board presets for a 4.4 oc and it's been stable for 6 hours on blend, which is 4 hours longer then I have been getting.

I think a combination of issues to do with not putting on a fresh os right away, and using oc'ing software for my vid card which has caused stability issues in the past made me think I had issues with my oc which caused me to change all kinds of things I didn't need to change. 
Right now I have the voltage at 1.32 (though it bounces up to 1.33 and back during load) and it seems very stable with good temps. I will run a 18 hour blend tonight through tomorrow and see what's what.



Glad you got the BIOS thing sorted, good luck on the prime blend run









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rellian*


i7 2600k overclocked to 4.8GHz. Running Win7 64. I have a Corsair H80 and am getting good temps at 100% load: MAX 65-72-75-67. I can run hundreds of LinX runs and complete MemTest for hours without errors. I can run programs for hours without crashes or BSOD's. However, I can't seem to get Prime95 to run without dropping workers. Not sure what to do next. I don't think it's a CPU voltage issue, something else is causing instability with Prime95. Any suggestions? My settings are below.

*i7 2600k - ASUS WS Revolution - 8 Gb 2133MHz Kingston Memory*

Multiplier: 48
VCore: 1.405
PLL: Enabled
LLC: Ultrahigh
VRAM Freq: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
VCCIO: 1.2
PCH: 1.1

Also, are there specific things that cause different types of errors? For example, I believe that non-boots and BSOD's are pretty much all VCore issues and I can get these to disappear by increasing the core voltage. However, I kinda think dropped workers in Prime95 are caused by something different. Thoughts on this?

Thanks for any help or suggestions.


Leave PCH voltage on auto and reduce the VCCIO to 1.15v, enable Spread spectrum (could help stability and volltage fluctuation), make sure C1E and Speedstep is enabled and C3 and C6 is on Auto.

Increase the Cpu Current capability to 140% (don't worry about the RED) and try running prime, if the workers fails then that's a good sign, atleast it's not a bsod. With that said a couple notch's of vcore could do the trick. Bump the vcore and re-test.

Hope that helps









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manischewitz*


Nooo I just screen shotted everything minus my task manager indicating my CPU is under 100 percent load =(


upload the screenshot and lets have a look


----------



## Roksonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rellian*


i7 2600k overclocked to 4.8GHz. Running Win7 64. I have a Corsair H80 and am getting good temps at 100% load: MAX 65-72-75-67. I can run hundreds of LinX runs and complete MemTest for hours without errors. I can run programs for hours without crashes or BSOD's. However, I can't seem to get Prime95 to run without dropping workers. Not sure what to do next. I don't think it's a CPU voltage issue, something else is causing instability with Prime95. Any suggestions? My settings are below.

*i7 2600k - ASUS WS Revolution - 8 Gb 2133MHz Kingston Memory*

Multiplier: 48
VCore: 1.405
PLL: Enabled
LLC: Ultrahigh
VRAM Freq: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
VCCIO: 1.2
PCH: 1.1

Also, are there specific things that cause different types of errors? For example, I believe that non-boots and BSOD's are pretty much all VCore issues and I can get these to disappear by increasing the core voltage. However, I kinda think dropped workers in Prime95 are caused by something different. Thoughts on this?

Thanks for any help or suggestions.



bump the vcore and lower the LLC a notch,

i was using a slight negative offset for vcore (with ultra LLC), and prime95 blend would fail after a few hours (yet pass ibt, so i had enough vcore),

turns out if i set llc to high and up the vcore to the first positive offset, everything is completely stable


----------



## Manischewitz

My proof is in the attached image. This is my first build and overclock =D. Using a H60 with stock fan as cooler.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manischewitz*


My proof is in the attached image. This is my first build and overclock =D. Using a H60 with stock fan as cooler.


looking good, but sorry can't accept, your running the wrong version of realtemp. Sorry bud. Task manager is optional, but if you had the latest realtemp installed it would have said 100% load. You can get it from the downloads in the OP.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manischewitz*


My proof is in the attached image. This is my first build and overclock =D. Using a H60 with stock fan as cooler.


Better luck next time mate







Important to read the rules properly


----------



## fuloran1

Well this is encouraging...


----------



## munaim1

looks very good but I would advise you to leave IBT and concentrate on prime blend.

try running with all available memory for a few minutes and see how you get on. THe specific FFTs that stress the cpu, according to turrican, are 1344 and 1792, try running a custom blend with each of those for 10mins each. if it passes go for the 12hour standard or custom blend.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rellian*


i7 2600k overclocked to 4.8GHz. Running Win7 64. I have a Corsair H80 and am getting good temps at 100% load: MAX 65-72-75-67. I can run hundreds of LinX runs and complete MemTest for hours without errors. I can run programs for hours without crashes or BSOD's. However, I can't seem to get Prime95 to run without dropping workers. Not sure what to do next. I don't think it's a CPU voltage issue, something else is causing instability with Prime95. Any suggestions? My settings are below.

*i7 2600k - ASUS WS Revolution - 8 Gb 2133MHz Kingston Memory*

Multiplier: 48
VCore: 1.405
PLL: Enabled
LLC: Ultrahigh
VRAM Freq: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
VCCIO: 1.2
PCH: 1.1

Also, are there specific things that cause different types of errors? For example, I believe that non-boots and BSOD's are pretty much all VCore issues and I can get these to disappear by increasing the core voltage. However, I kinda think dropped workers in Prime95 are caused by something different. Thoughts on this?

Thanks for any help or suggestions.


I think it's your RAM.
Have you tested all your ram?
What's your dram voltage? 1.70v?


----------



## vovkaperm

4 the stats

Vovkaperm, 4700Mhz, 2500K, Win7x64 Sp1, Noctua NH-D14 с U.L.N.A., Vcore=1.42v (bios) 1.448v(max), MB ASUS P8P67 PRO rev.B3, LinX 64bit, Prime95 Blend (12 hours)


----------



## munaim1

please upload the picture using imagur or add as an attachment to the post.

Welcome to OCN









*EDIT:*

No need for aida64 or linX and also realtemp must show a minimum of 12hours duration. Sorry but please refer to the OP for RULES.


----------



## vovkaperm

Hello ^_^ Thank you for greatings








I was running LinX to post a stat-report on another site. Sorry for not using the correct image upload site, I'll use one of those you've listed next time.









The thing about realtemp and 12 hours - I've just forgot to run the second copy of it after idling for half an hour. Is it very terrible? Though the first copy shows 12,5 hours









Should I run it again for another 12 hours???


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vovkaperm;14516089*
> 
> Should I run it again for another 12 hours???


Would certainly appreciate it if you could, just wouldn't be fair on all the others.

Hope you undestand.


----------



## Rellian

I basically did exactly what Munaim1 suggested and I'm stable for 2 hours so far. /keepingFingersCrossed

TunaGoblin - my memory is at 1.65v btw, passes MemTest fine.

I'm tempted to kick it up a notch or 2 as my heat is still good but I'm gonna let Prime run and see if I can get on the board.

Thanks again for all the help and suggestions!


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vovkaperm;14515634*
> 4 the stats
> 
> Vovkaperm, 4700Mhz, 2500K, Win7x64 Sp1, Noctua NH-D14 с U.L.N.A., Vcore=1.42v (bios) 1.448v(max), MB ASUS P8P67 PRO rev.B3, LinX 64bit, Prime95 Blend (12 hours)


Malwarebytes went nuts and blocked that site when I clicked on your image link.


----------



## esproductions

Just ran prime95 test blend last night @ 4.8ghz and it survived so it looks I will be joining the Sandy Stable club soon


----------



## vovkaperm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave;14517163*
> Malwarebytes went nuts and blocked that site when I clicked on your image link.


Sorry for that...


----------



## hxcnero

how have you guys with high voltage OCS (1.4+) been holding out? any issues over time, signs of degradation? I want to push further but have been waiting it out.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;14518729*
> how have you guys with high voltage OCS (1.4+) been holding out? any issues over time, signs of degradation? I want to push further but have been waiting it out.


You are fine till 1.52v. At least that's what intel put out.


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14518851*
> You are fine till 1.52v. At least that's what intel put out.


i know, ive seen the spec sheets and ive read about not going over 1.38. so i decided to play it safe.... until now. i was just trying to get some additional info now that a decent ammount of time has passed since the arguement about 1.5v on SB.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;14518940*
> i know, ive seen the spec sheets and ive read about not going over 1.38. so i decided to play it safe.... until now. i was just trying to get some additional info now that a decent ammount of time has passed since the arguement about 1.5v on SB.


I wouldn't recommend using 1.5v+ for 24/7 unless you have a great cooling system.


----------



## hxcnero

with my current setup. my load temps rarely exceed 63c. so ive got some room to play around. cpu voltage is around 1.37. I'll play around in a few days.


----------



## SkullTrail

A new submission!







Added a fan to the H50 to increase the speed of the original push fan. So now its a <-|Fan||Rad||Fan||Fan|<---. Also OC'ed to 4.5


----------



## CodeRush

Hi to all the Overclock.net community. This is my first post here, with a new submission.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

CodeRush have you tried lower voltages? that's a huge voltage for a 4.5ghz overclock on a 2500k?
Also you might wanna fill in your rig details in your account


----------



## CodeRush

*Point Blank Rob*, of course i tried. But it caused instability between 6 and 7 hour last time. Not so good processor, i think. I filled my rig details one minute ago.








---
Upd: New 14+ hours result. I stopped prime, so i hope that there are no errors with this screen.


----------



## munaim1

*Skulltrail*

updated your submission, your old submission is still available in the old entries section for you to compare.









*CodeRush*

Both screenshots acceped, your latest one will be avialable in the spreadsheet with all the other's and your 1st screenshot will be aviable in the old entries section, again for your own comparison for your chip, sort of like your own database

Sorry but just realised it's the same prime run only longer, the 2nd 14hours one will be used in the spreadsheet.









Please give it a few minutes so that the spreadsheet updates.

Grab your sig here, copy and paste:



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 90 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*


----------



## CodeRush

*munaim1*, big thanks for your work. *wearing signature proudly*
Way to stable 5 Ghz...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodeRush;14522797*
> *munaim1*, big thanks for your work. *wearing signature proudly*
> Way to stable 5 Ghz...


Thanks bud, glad you find this thread useful and certainly wear that sig proudly!









5.1ghz actually lol


----------



## CodeRush

If i install on my small case the big watercooling system for 5+ Ghz stability, that would be not MiniMe anymore. MidiMe or bigger...


----------



## cba1986

To P8P67 PRO users. How do you feel about using Additional Turbo Voltage?

The thing is this, I use - offset because of the medium load peaks. My current setup is this:

-0.025 at Ultra high. I get between 1.336-1.344 with peaks of 1.352. at full load. I can decrease the LLC by decreasing the offset and add additional turbo voltage.
What do you think?


----------



## munaim1

Never thought of using the additional turbo voltage, it could actually help with things like idle bsod and voltage fluctuation.









Try it and report back and let us know how you get on


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14524627*
> Never thought of using the additional turbo voltage, it could actually help with things like idle bsod and voltage fluctuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try it and report back and let us know how you get on


I use it to make fine adjustment.
Also it helps to minimize the voltage jumping around if you set it to +0.004v or something minimum.
Or you could go higher value and notch down the vcore.
It is useful feature.
Asus and AsRock has this settings but not sure about other boards.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14526282*
> I use it to make fine adjustment.
> Also it helps to minimize the voltage jumping around if you set it to +0.004v or something minimum.
> Or you could go higher value and notch down the vcore.
> It is useful feature.
> Asus and AsRock has this settings but not sure about other boards.


thanks for the tip, I'll try that out sometime


----------



## BloodyRory

I just got mine running at 4.6 with 1.41V. Anything lower gives me a bluescreen when I attempt to run Prime or Intel Burn Test. I ran 50 Intel Burn Tests at standard and nothing went wrong, so I'll try to join this club and run a prime run tonight when I go to sleep.

Man I just found out how fun it is to overclock >: D

Edit: Also nothing goes over 70c, that was the max temp I got during the test.


----------



## Mightylobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory;14527487*
> I just got mine running at 4.6 with 1.41V. Anything lower gives me a bluescreen when I attempt to run Prime or Intel Burn Test. I ran 50 Intel Burn Tests at standard and nothing went wrong, so I'll try to join this club and run a prime run tonight when I go to sleep.
> 
> Man I just found out how fun it is to overclock >: D
> 
> Edit: Also nothing goes over 70c, that was the max temp I got during the test.


Man... How are you getting those temps.. I am getting 70-73-70-70 area when I am running at 4.5ghz with 1.335vcore after an hour.







...

I have my penetrators on low and my Noctua straight to Molex...


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mightylobo;14527868*
> Man... How are you getting those temps.. I am getting 70-73-70-70 area when I am running at 4.5ghz with 1.335vcore after an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I have my penetrators on low and my Noctua straight to Molex...


In the uefi bios I have my cpu cooler set to turbo, I don't want it to sound like a jet engine, but I would like it to run a bit faster in order to cool my cpu.

I have no idea actually, but I have not measured the temps using prime yet, this was when I did my 50 standard Intel Burn Tests. The highest temp core I have was my 3rd core and the highest it got to was 70c. I was using RealTemp 3.60 at the time and upgraded it to 3.67 just now after reading the op.

I also have a question about how to qualify in this club. When running Prime should I have my test set to these settings? I currently have 4gb of ram btw.

3700mb of ram without changing anything else? It was about 3650 mb of ram was 90% when I figured it out in calculator.

Edit: Actually I finally understood that I could just do the standard blend for 12 hours. I'll just do that, if I'm wrong, then I'll just have to redo it


----------



## sintricate

14hours


















edit: I just noticed I had both CPUZ windows open to the CPU tab... oops. My memory is/was running at stock speeds (1600MHz).


----------



## BloodyRory

Gah the damn thing bsoded on me when I ran prime and attempted to open up cpu-z lol. I'll try to fix it in the morning. BTW is the 0x0(idk how many zeroes)124 (i believe?) more voltage needed or less?


----------



## CloudX

More


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14528090*
> More


Alright I'm just about to go to bed, so I'll fix it in the morning. What would you recommend if currently I'm at 1.41 in my bios settings? But in my cpu-z validation it says I have lower than that though..


----------



## CloudX

Go for the 4.6. It seems like you have it cooled well and just needs some fiddling to get it through the test. If its over 1.45v or so I'd set it to 45x and start over.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

slightly disappointed i hadn't added this club to my signature before now given how long ive been hovering around this thread, wearing proudly now


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Go for the 4.6. It seems like you have it cooled well and just needs some fiddling to get it through the test. If its over 1.45v or so I'd set it to 45x and start over.


I had it set to 1.41v so I put it at 1.42v, I have a lot of stuff to do today, so I've been running Prime for 10 minutes so far, if anything bsods me again I'll just push it up a little bit more.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*


I had it set to 1.41v so I put it at 1.42v, I have a lot of stuff to do today, so I've been running Prime for 10 minutes so far, if anything bsods me again I'll just push it up a little bit more.


For sure, even +.005 sometimes is the difference in hanging or running 18 hours straight. It was like that on an amd x2 5000+ I've moved up from.


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


For sure, even +.005 sometimes is the difference in hanging or running 18 hours straight. It was like that on an amd x2 5000+ I've moved up from.


Yeah it bluescreened on me again, I have no idea at what time though because I was reading upstairs for school and came downstairs to check on it, I have it set at 1.43v now.

Edit: It's been running for 40 minutes so far on that setting.


----------



## CloudX

Are you using fixed voltage?


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Are you using fixed voltage?


I have no idea, I'll tell you the exact setting I'm editing it under in UEFI if this bluescreens on me again. I have it set at 1.44 now. I'm just not having any luck.


----------



## CloudX

when you change your bios you just set it to what you want, correct? If so you are using fixed and you should double check if all the Power options for the cpu like speedstep, C1e and the CStates are on. They should be on or auto if you're using fixed voltage. Looks like you are. These options are under the CPU Config page on the tab to the right of the Tweaker if Im not mistaken. (only used a sabertooth once for a client's son's build with no overclocking.)


----------



## Thatsnasty

So I finally got it working. I present my addition to the Stable Sandy Club


















Just under 15 hours.

I find Team Fortress 2 is like the ultimate stress test for some reason. It seems to crash my CPU if it's unstable at all, even before I did Prime95.


----------



## nezzarix

4.5Ghz @ 1.240v? That's spectacular, Thatsnasty! Good job! Mind posting your settings?


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


when you change your bios you just set it to what you want, correct? If so you are using fixed and you should double check if all the Power options for the cpu like speedstep, C1e and the CStates are on. They should be on or auto if you're using fixed voltage. Looks like you are. These options are under the CPU Config page on the tab to the right of the Tweaker if Im not mistaken. (only used a sabertooth once for a client's son's build with no overclocking.)


I was just editing the cpu voltage. I'll try to get up the video I was following, the guy in the video was using a 2600k though. I only followed his guide on how to use the UEFI bios. For the voltage settings and such, I found a guide on here.

Also I've been running no problems for 2 hours so far with 1.44 voltage.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*


Also I've been running no problems for 2 hours so far with 1.44 voltage.


Isn't that a bit high?


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Isn't that a bit high?


Yeah but I get bluescreens telling me to turn it up when I go lower









edit: in cpu-z it's telling me I'm nowhere near that though. It's saying that my core voltage is switching between 1.344 and 1.352.


----------



## munaim1

*Thatsnasty*

Nice overclock bud, voltage is looking very sweet, so far you have the lowest 4.5ghz voltage on the list. NICE ONE!!! Added









Just a note, reltemp say's about 15hrs, however, prime shows that you have been running 12hrs, so the stability testing will show 12hrs on the spreadsheet.

Grab your sig here and wear it proudly:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]
Also welcome to OCN and the club


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*


Yeah but I get bluescreens telling me to turn it up when I go lower









edit: in cpu-z it's telling me I'm nowhere near that though. It's saying that my core voltage is switching between 1.344 and 1.352.


I don't think he's done fully tweaking his rig. He's still acclimating. I feel that's kind of high as well, but some cpu's are vcore hungry. His temps are good if he can keep it like that (under 1.45v) that would be a decent overclock job.

EDIT- Just seen your edit as well.. What is your LLC setting at? it may be off or very low, so you aren't hitting the vcore targets. You may have to turn LLC on or raise it up and lower your set vcore to somewhere around where you are now. We were all thinking you were running 1.444v lol


----------



## Thatsnasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


4.5Ghz @ 1.240v? That's spectacular, Thatsnasty! Good job! Mind posting your settings?










Thanks









Aye, if you guys want more info I can check my bios, but most settings are stock. I keyed the voltage in at 1.24 but it fluctuates a bit (stays stable at 1.24 though). RAM is 1.5v, the C states are turned off (I believe) and load line calibration is at 75%. RAM is also stock speed. I could get away with 105 BCLK, but I found that messed with stability overall..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*


Yeah but I get bluescreens telling me to turn it up when I go lower









edit: in cpu-z it's telling me I'm nowhere near that though. It's saying that my core voltage is switching between 1.344 and 1.352.


Try dropping the OC to 4.5ghz maybe? I found 4.6ghz over 4.5ghz made quite a difference in voltage for 100mhz.


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


I don't think he's done fully tweaking his rig. He's still acclimating. I feel that's kind of high as well, but some cpu's are vcore hungry. His temps are good if he can keep it like that (under 1.45v) that would be a decent overclock job.

EDIT- Just seen your edit as well.. What is your LLC setting at? it may be off or very low, so you aren't hitting the vcore targets. You may have to turn LLC on or raise it up and lower your set vcore to somewhere around where you are now. We were all thinking you were running 1.444v lol


Yeah I know I thought that to and I was starting to think I was the most unlucky person in terms of what their processor can do. It's still running with no issues, so I don't really want to go and mess with it lol, so if it crashes on me then I'll check my LLC setting and such. If it works, I honestly won't even bother messing with the settings.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thatsnasty*


Thanks









Aye, if you guys want more info I can check my bios, but most settings are stock. I keyed the voltage in at 1.24 but it fluctuates a bit (stays stable at 1.24 though). RAM is 1.5v, the C states are turned off (I believe) and load line calibration is at 75%. RAM is also stock speed. I could get away with 105 BCLK, but I found that messed with stability overall..


Interesting... I've found that enabling C states in Sandy Bridge actually helps with overall system stability for some reason. You've inspired me to do a bit more experimenting with my overclock


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


Interesting... I've found that enabling C states in Sandy Bridge actually helps with overall system stability for some reason. You've inspired me to do a bit more experimenting with my overclock










The C-state weirdness to SB is panning out like this. If you use offset voltage its best to have everything on Auto except C3 and C6. If you are using fixed voltage then just leave it all on.


----------



## munaim1

I would usually leave all the CPU configurations on default, they don't really affect the stability testing just the random / idle bsods that people get. The fix for that is quite simple, if your using offset, disable C3 and C6 report, if your using manual then you want to either run them on Auto or Enabled (see which one works for you). Keeping both C1E and Speedstep enabled is recommended with both offest or manual.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


The C-state weirdness to SB is panning out like this. If you use offset voltage its best to have everything on Auto except C3 and C6. If you are using fixed voltage then just leave it all on.


When you say except C3 and C6, do you mean turning them off or manually changing them from auto to on?

Huh... I lowered my voltage a bit but wasn't able to pass FFT 1344. I turned off C1/C6 and FFT 1344 hasn't failed in 15 min. Still have a lot more stability tests to do but this looks promising...


----------



## Thatsnasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*Thatsnasty*

Nice overclock bud, voltage is looking very sweet, so far you have the lowest 4.5ghz voltage on the list. NICE ONE!!! Added









Just a note, reltemp say's about 15hrs, however, prime shows that you have been running 12hrs, so the stability testing will show 12hrs on the spreadsheet.

Grab your sig here and wear it proudly:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]
Also welcome to OCN and the club










Thanks! I'm enjoying it here








It was thundering all last night so I forgot when I opened Real Temp and when I had Prime95 started. Glad I slept in today or I might have been under 12 hours, haha.

Does the signature take a while to update? I added it but not sure if I did it wrong ><, lol.
e: nvm got it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


Interesting... I've found that enabling C states in Sandy Bridge actually helps with overall system stability for some reason. You've inspired me to do a bit more experimenting with my overclock










I'm glad to be of some help








I just double checked my BIOS to make sure.
All other voltage settings are auto.
CPU is 1.245 
LLC is indeed ultra high (75%)
and both C states are off.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thatsnasty*


Thanks! I'm enjoying it here








It was thundering all last night so I forgot when I opened Real Temp and when I had Prime95 started. Glad I slept in today or I might have been under 12 hours, haha.

Does the signature take a while to update? I added it but not sure if I did it wrong ><, lol.



That's perfect


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thatsnasty;14536026*
> 
> I'm glad to be of some help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just double checked my BIOS to make sure.
> All other voltage settings are auto.
> CPU is 1.245
> LLC is indeed ultra high (75%)
> and both C states are off.


That is one good chip you have there


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14535683*
> When you say except C3 and C6, do you mean turning them off or manually changing them from auto to on?
> 
> Huh... I lowered my voltage a bit but wasn't able to pass FFT 1344. I turned off C1/C6 and FFT 1344 hasn't failed in 15 min. Still have a lot more stability tests to do but this looks promising...


I'm sorry I should have been much clearer. I had the grandparents over to visit my newborn (reason I'm online more, I'm home for a while now) while I wrote that response.

Turn C3/C6 *off* when using offset voltage. If you don't eventually you will experience random bsods, especially when waking from sleep. You can still use the C1e and C2 states for sleep and everything will work normally. Those (c3/c6) are newer and more advanced extra Intel states for power saving etc. Us overclockers and our "lowly" 500w+ psu's surely wouldn't even notice the power savings with those features on. That being said, it is still recommended to have them on *Auto or Enable when using fixed voltage*. This is more than likely for safety and stability reasons.


----------



## BloodyRory

So yeah I've been running 5 hours and 13 minutes so far. I'm doing the standard blend, the first option that pops up when Prime starts. So, if I pass the 12 hour test does that qualify for entering? I don't really care, as long as my chip is stable, but it would be nice to see if I could get in


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory;14537242*
> So yeah I've been running 5 hours and 13 minutes so far. I'm doing the standard blend, the first option that pops up when Prime starts. So, if I pass the 12 hour test does that qualify for entering? I don't really care, as long as my chip is stable, but it would be nice to see if I could get in


I believe you also have to manually configure Prime95 to use 80% of your ram. Good to hear that your system is stable so far


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory;14537242*
> So yeah I've been running 5 hours and 13 minutes so far. I'm doing the standard blend, the first option that pops up when Prime starts. So, if I pass the 12 hour test does that qualify for entering? I don't really care, as long as my chip is stable, but it would be nice to see if I could get in


Sure will! Take a screenshot under load after 12 hours. Has your realtemp been on the entire time? Read the OP for all the rules.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory;14537242*
> So yeah I've been running 5 hours and 13 minutes so far. I'm doing the standard blend, the first option that pops up when Prime starts. So, if I pass the 12 hour test does that qualify for entering? I don't really care, as long as my chip is stable, but it would be nice to see if I could get in


yes that's fine, that would get you in the club, however, I stress that if you have more than 4GB of RAM you really want to be doing the custom blend test. It's up to you, if after the 12hour standard blend you are stable for what you use it for then excellent, your good









*Remember guys:*



Spoiler: *****************Standard Blend VS Custom Blend Stability*****************



Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.

Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.

On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.

Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.

There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.

This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.

This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb)
*BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!*


----------



## fuloran1

Ok, so I am going insane. I cannot get my stable 4.5 oc back, and I have no idea what I am doing wrong. I know I had LLC at 1 at one point and was stable there, but then I heard not to use that and I was positive I was also stable for a 12 hour blend at LLC lvl 2 after i changed it.

I use the boards generic "optimized 4.4ghz" oc setting, and it's stable as a rock. I've upped the voltage to 1.33 (was stable at 1.32 before), I have tried it with c-states on and off, I'm lost.

I'm using fixed voltage, went as far as 1.33
Add turbo voltage is at .08
c states currently auto
ram settings are correct
added some vtt to 1.128


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14537413*
> Ok, so I am going insane. I cannot get my stable 4.5 oc back, and I have no idea what I am doing wrong. I know I had LLC at 1 at one point and was stable there, but then I heard not to use that and I was positive I was also stable for a 12 hour blend at LLC lvl 2 after i changed it.
> 
> I use the boards generic "optimized 4.4ghz" oc setting, and it's stable as a rock. I've upped the voltage to 1.33 (was stable at 1.32 before), I have tried it with c-states on and off, I'm lost.


Post all your current settings that are making it fail and we'll have a look.

This certainly gives me an idea to implement some sort of new spreadsheet where everyone can provide their bios template for their stable overclocks.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14537445*
> Post all your current settings that are making it fail and we'll have a look.
> 
> This certainly gives me an idea to implement some sort of new spreadsheet where everyone can provide their bios template for their stable overclocks.


Updated previous post, and that is a _great idea!_

Also, what I am doing is the test for the 1344 and 1792 fft's and it fails the 1792 after about 5-7 minutes. When I ran the blend test it was failing after a couple of hours or sp, always with a bsod and a 124 code.

Tbh, im perfectly happy with 4.4, but dammit! lol, I want the damn oc I had back, and maybe to push it further.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14537460*
> Updated previous post, and that is a _great idea!_
> 
> Also, what I am doing is the test for the 1344 and 1792 fft's and it fails the 1792 after about 5-7 minutes. When I ran the blend test it was failing after a couple of hours or sp, always with a bsod and a 124 code.
> 
> Tbh, im perfectly happy with 4.4, but dammit! lol, I want the damn oc I had back, and maybe to push it further.


what about VCCSA, PCH, PLL voltage?


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14537445*
> Post all your current settings that are making it fail and we'll have a look.
> 
> This certainly gives me an idea to implement some sort of new spreadsheet where everyone can provide their bios template for their stable overclocks.


This is a great idea!


----------



## fuloran1

vccsa - .925
pch - 1.059
pll - 1.832
spread spectrum is on auto also


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14537714*
> vccsa - .925
> pch - 1.059
> pll - 1.832
> spread spectrum is on auto also


they are all on deafult I pressume?

What I want you to try is, decrease the PLL voltage to around 1.7/1.71v and test for stability and record what happens, then I want you to increase the PLL voltage to around 1.89v and again see what happens. The objective is to see whether or not your chip like high PLL or low PLL voltage, then we'll take it from there.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14537709*
> This is a great idea!












Nowadays everyone has a USB flash drives, so screenshots of the actual bios would be awesome!!! it could be a reference point to other's including oneself anda quick copy and post whenever required in other thread/posts etc.

Gimme a moment to set it up


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14537860*
> they are all on deafult I pressume?
> 
> What I want you to try is, decrease the PLL voltage to around 1.7/1.71v and test for stability and record what happens, then I want you to increase the PLL voltage to around 1.89v and again see what happens. The objective is to see whether or not your chip like high PLL or low PLL voltage, then we'll take it from there.


Could the problem be that I have spread spectrum enabled? I disabled it and am testing now. I'm positive I did not mess with those voltages when I was stable before, but I can try after this test.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14537918*
> Could the problem be that I have spread spectrum enabled? I disabled it and am testing now. I'm positive I did not mess with those voltages when I was stable before, but I can try after this test.


You know it could be.. I leave it off since on our board it slows blclk down and that's probably not healthy.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14537943*
> You know it could be.. I leave it off since on our board it slows blclk down and that's probably not healthy.


Exactly, I just noticed that my speed is an even 4500 where it was like 4489 or something before. My bus speed used to be 98...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14537951*
> Exactly, I just noticed that my speed is an even 4500 where it was like 4489 or something before. My bus speed used to be 98...










damn it forgot about spread spectrum, yeah it should be disabled for you, Asus afaik like's spread spectrum but it seems like the other's don't. Disable Spread spectrum and retest and also try what I recommended before.

Don't worry bud, we'll get you prime stable again


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14537997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn it forgot about spread spectrum, yeah it should be disabled for you, Asus afaik like's spread spectrum but it seems like the other's don't. Disable Spread spectrum and retest and also try what I recommended before.
> 
> Don't worry bud, we'll get you prime stable again


Thanks man, and disabling ss didnt help, ran the 1792 fft and bsod'd after about 8 minutes. I'm gonna try what you said now.

Here is what the test looks like, crossing fingers, but it always fails after 7-10 minutes (this is with the pll at 1.7)


----------



## fuloran1

Ok, so now I didnt get a bsod, but a worker failed at 8 minutes. Raised pll to 1.89 and testing.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14538137*
> Ok, so now I didnt get a bsod, but a worker failed at 8 minutes.


that's progress!!! atleast it didn't bsod, now what I want you to do is increase the PLL a notch to around 1.71v and try again.

Just a reminder, now that you have disabled spreadspectrum your BCLK is locked to 100, therefore giving you a higher overclock than what you submitted, im not saying just because of that extra 0.x mhz your vcore may not be enough but remember there is a thin line between stable and not stable, just as a one vcore bump could make all the difference.

Anways try the above and report back.


----------



## munaim1

*Spreadsheet Update*

I have created a new sheet for BIOS templates, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


Enjoy


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14538232*
> that's progress!!! atleast it didn't bsod, now what I want you to do is increase the PLL a notch to around 1.71v and try again.
> 
> Just a reminder, now that you have disabled spreadspectrum your BCLK is locked to 100, therefore giving you a higher overclock than what you submitted, im not saying just because of that extra 0.x mhz your vcore may not be enough but remember there is a thin line between stable and not stable, just as a one vcore bump could make all the difference.
> 
> Anways try the above and report back.


Ok, I cant change it by that small of an increment, next step up was 1.75 from 1.71, then its 1.79 after that. Testing with the 1792 fft (My nemesis!!)

Also, should c1e be on or off?

*edit* another worker failed. Same one. Do the worker correspond to specific cores? If so, I'm beginning to wonder abut that core...It always runs the coolest and that worker is usually significantly behind the others (will be on test 5 when the rest are on say 10) during extended testing.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14538383*
> *Spreadsheet Update*
> 
> I have created a new sheet for BIOS templates, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Sounds great!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14538386*
> Ok, I cant change it by that small of an increment, next step up was 1.75 from 1.71, then its 1.79 after that. Testing with the 1792 fft (My nemesis!!)
> 
> Also, should c1e be on or off?


C1E should always be enabled, same with Speedstep.

So you tried 1.71 and it didn't bsod, worker failed right? okay actually try going one down instead of one up. and try again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14538397*
> Sounds great!


thanks


----------



## fuloran1

Another worker failure, same worker, lasted a little longer, about 10 minutes. Unfortunately I have to go to bed, I will pick this up tomorrow though!


----------



## lagittaja

What's the lowest oc btw you can submit results for?
4.3?
After I saw that 1.24v @ 4.5Ghz it just makes me feel so jelly








Thatsnasty, gongrats for awesome chip!
I just love low voltages.
I might go and see if I can get some decent oc prime stable with 1.20


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14538852*
> What's the lowest oc btw you can submit results for?
> 4.3?
> After I saw that 1.24v @ 4.5Ghz it just makes me feel so jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thatsnasty, gongrats for awesome chip!
> I just love low voltages.
> I might go and see if I can get some decent oc prime stable with 1.20


lowest overclock 4ghz.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14538383*
> *Spreadsheet Update*
> 
> I have created a new sheet for BIOS templates, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_
> 
> 
> Enjoy


I think I got it, please let me know if I missed anything!


----------



## munaim1

Absolutly perfect!!! ^ thanks +rep

*EDIT:*

Adding now, thanks again!!!

DONE


----------



## Tunagoblin

Can I give you a link to xtremesystems?
Since my 4.8 and 5.0 full UEFI settings are there already...
Here it is...
Or do you want me to re upload it in this thread?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14539065*
> Can I give you a link to xtremesystems?
> Since my 4.8 and 5.0 full UEFI settings are there already...
> Here it is...
> Or do you want me to re upload it in this thread?


yes please, would appreciate it









Just upload your settings here (with pics) for the overclock that you used in the spreadsheet.

Thanks guys +rep


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14539111*
> yes please, would appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just upload your settings here (with pics) for the overclock that you used in the spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks guys +rep


I'll do it this weekend or sometime next week.
I'm too busy this week.....

Btw, I hope you all UK people are OK...It's been crazy over there for the last 4 days...


----------



## cba1986

My 4.7:
































































Normally my Vram is 1.50625 but i'm raised it to test stability with 6000Mb.

Please let me know if something is missing.


----------



## Thatsnasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14538852*
> What's the lowest oc btw you can submit results for?
> 4.3?
> After I saw that 1.24v @ 4.5Ghz it just makes me feel so jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thatsnasty, gongrats for awesome chip!
> I just love low voltages.
> I might go and see if I can get some decent oc prime stable with 1.20


Oi, good to see more overclockers around here








I'm tempted to push it over 5 to see what I can reach.

It's awesome to include BIOS screenshots, Munaim.
I've never done it though so how do you get screenshots with an Asus Z68?


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14539153*
> I'll do it this weekend or sometime next week.
> I'm too busy this week.....
> 
> Btw, I hope you all UK people are OK...It's been crazy over there for the last 4 days...


Aye, hope all is well out there munaim1!


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14538852*
> What's the lowest oc btw you can submit results for?
> 4.3?
> After I saw that 1.24v @ 4.5Ghz it just makes me feel so jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thatsnasty, gongrats for awesome chip!
> I just love low voltages.
> I might go and see if I can get some decent oc prime stable with 1.20


Trying for that exact voltage and OC now. 1.24v has been stable for about 10 minutes so far. We'll see what happens.

BTW, my chip seems to like low voltage 4.5GHz OCs, not high voltage high freq OCs. Tried 5.0 Ghz and it was stable for about 8 minutes, but I didn't want to push the voltage any higher as the core temps were in the mid 80s.


----------



## Tridacnid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14539189*
> My 4.7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally my Vram is 1.50625 but i'm raised it to test stability with 6000Mb.
> 
> Please let me know if something is missing.


In your 2nd pic, why do you use the turbo ratio to set it to 4.7? Is there a benefit for using turbo as opposed to the CPU ratio on the advanced page under cpu settings? This is my first time overclocking a CPU, so I'm just getting the feel for it.


----------



## Roksonixx

turbo ratio is the only way to overclock on these boards


----------



## Roksonixx

by the way guys is there a way to click on the thread so that i get to the first unread reply?


----------



## Tridacnid

I have turbo disabled and simply changed the cpu multi in the advanced menu (tab 3). CPU-z says my clock speed is 4.5Ghz.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid;14539386*
> I have turbo disabled and simply changed the cpu multi in the advanced menu (tab 3). CPU-z says my clock speed is 4.5Ghz.


Is there any benefit to doing it like that?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14539153*
> I'll do it this weekend or sometime next week.
> I'm too busy this week.....
> 
> Btw, I hope you all UK people are OK...It's been crazy over there for the last 4 days...


That's fine no rush









Certainly has, I live a street across from Hackney and seen so much crap last few days, mindless thugs causing trouble for no reason. There was a 'cause' but not sure what that was but definitely something stupid and now it's just idiotic fools acting like badman's'

This video here should explain things in less than a minute (awesome lady, mad props to her)
Quote:


>


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14539189*
> My 4.7:
> Normally my Vram is 1.50625 but i'm raised it to test stability with 6000Mb.
> 
> Please let me know if something is missing.


Will add it in a sec, thanks bud for taking the time to do that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thatsnasty;14539196*
> It's awesome to include BIOS screenshots, Munaim.
> I've never done it though so how do you get screenshots with an Asus Z68?


Thanks bud










F12 I think with a USB flash drive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14539233*
> Aye, hope all is well out there munaim1!


Thanks bud, things have calm down a bit, but not sure what the next few days will be like. Check the video above









*CBA1986*

Sorry but your stable submission was 4.8ghz?? I was hoping for a template for that one. When you can please post that one.

Thanks


----------



## Tridacnid

No idea, like I said, I'm a n00b, so that was how I decided to do it. That's what I why I was asking, because CPU-z says I have my target clock (4.5Ghz) and target voltage, but I did it differently from what everyone else seems to do.


----------



## Roksonixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tridacnid;14539434*
> No idea, like I said, I'm a n00b, so that was how I decided to do it. That's what I why I was asking, because CPU-z says I have my target clock (4.5Ghz) and target voltage, but I did it differently from what everyone else seems to do.


if i do that then i cant change the multi anywhere else


----------



## BloodyRory

Meh my oc crashed on me at 7 hours. I honestly think that's stable enough for me, if it ever blue screens on me again I'll fix it lol. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Tridacnid

Maybe I'll need to get some screenshots. Anyone else got a comment?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory;14539487*
> Meh my oc crashed on me at 7 hours. I honestly think that's stable enough for me, if it ever blue screens on me again I'll fix it lol. Thanks for all the help


bump the vcore up a notch and let it be and when you have time you can submit a 12hour blend run here


----------



## nezzarix

I wish my failed OC experiments resulted in a BSOD, at least then the code would give me a little guidance







In fact, I can't remember the last time I got a BSOD when trying new configurations, my workers just stop.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14539600*
> I wish my failed OC experiments resulted in a BSOD, at least then the code would give me a little guidance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I can't remember the last time I got a BSOD when trying new configurations, my workers just stop.


It's because you are soooooo clooose!


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14539739*
> It's because you are soooooo clooose!


Hopefully. I managed to get to 4.6Ghz with 1.296v but I want to see if I can lower that to 1.288


----------



## munaim1

***PLL VOLTAGE INFO***

I been recently testing something for the last few days and that is PLL voltage. In the first few instance I've find that lowering actually helps stability for some cpu's, now it seems that more and more are actually trying it and results have been great.

Just 2 hours ago I recommended fuloran1 who was having having stability issue's for last few days to try the following thing:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14537860*
> they are all on deafult I pressume?
> 
> What I want you to try is, decrease the PLL voltage to around 1.7/1.71v and test for stability and record what happens, then I want you to increase the PLL voltage to around 1.89v and again see what happens. The objective is to see whether or not your chip like high PLL or low PLL voltage, then we'll take it from there.


From having continous BSODS at the 7/8minute of the 1792 FFT he tried many things without success. He tried the above method and changed PLL voltage to 1.71v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14538137*
> Ok, so now *I didnt get a bsod*, but a worker failed at 8 minutes. Raised pll to 1.89 and testing.


Progress!!!!! No bsod and worker failing can be an indication of near stability. Dropping the PLL certainly helped.

Here's another instance, Roksonixx kept failing the 1344 FTTs and then after trying the same thing:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*
> it might just be pure luck but i've put my PLL voltage down to 1.7v and vcore down 4 notches and im 10 minutes into those bloody 1344 fft's ....
> 
> fingers crossed! if i can get this to work i'll update my "stable" score in your thread


After a few minutes:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*
> i tried a few above 1.8 and down to 1.75, but i've just tried 1.7 and it's worked wonders...20 minutes into that damn test, with a nice low vcore now....
> 
> it's rather strange that a high voltage can throw things off, with vcore it doesnt matter if you're 0.01 or 0.1 above, it still works because it has "enough"
> 
> *i'd recommend putting 124 bsod's on your thread to "too much / to little PLL voltage", because that's certainly what's happened here*


Seems like PLL voltage does make a difference. He could be right in saying error 124 could correspond to PLL voltage as apose to VTT (VCCIO) and vcore. This is a good find.!!









I'll keep you guys posted on this


----------



## Roksonixx

when i put my pll to 1.8v and run the test with my currect vcore, it fails/bsod's error 124 on the 2nd or 3rd test,

however if my pll is anything other that 1.8, (ive tried 1.7v and 1.85v) i get well into 20 minutes (havent tested it longer - i'm 4 notches under what used to bsod)

what's the deal wth 1.8volts?


----------



## CloudX

Have you tried going up from 1.7?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*


when i put my pll to 1.8v and run the test with my currect vcore, it fails/bsod's error 124 on the 2nd or 3rd test,

however if my pll is anything other that 1.8, (ive tried 1.7v and 1.85v) i get well into 20 minutes (havent tested it longer - i'm 4 notches under what used to bsod)

what's the deal wth 1.8volts?


Different chips respond in different ways, but the most I've come accross tend to lower PLL voltage from the get go, which in turn is probably making it easier for them to pass prime blend, maybe.

Not only is it making a difference in stability, It's awesome that its making a difference with the tough FFTs. Wow


----------



## nezzarix

Intel states that 1.7v is the minimum PLL voltage you should run. Does it harm the cpu if one uses less?


----------



## Thatsnasty

Ok! So here are the BIOS screenshots. My RAM felt boring so I tried messing with the timings and crashed, haha.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Different chips respond in different ways, but the most I've come accross tend to lower PLL voltage from the get go, which in turn is probably making it easier for them to pass prime blend, maybe.

Not only is it making a difference in stability, It's awesome that its making a difference with the tough FFTs. Wow










I agree, I always have better luck starting at 1.7 for the pll. Usually end up at 1.75 or so on the Asus boards. The same or less on the Asrock boards.


----------



## Roksonixx

i just loaded optimized defaults, put normal voltages in, and im now passing these FFT's 30 minutes at a time, with 1.328 vcore...... i needed at least 1.35 before, what the hell is going on with my board

edit: there can't be such a thing as un-degrading?







i must just be getting lucky with these runs but it's making me all confused as to whether im stable or not and if the things i'm changing are really making a difference....

edit2: yeah baby check that vcore.......


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thatsnasty*


Oi, good to see more overclockers around here








I'm tempted to push it over 5 to see what I can reach.

It's awesome to include BIOS screenshots, Munaim.
I've never done it though so how do you get screenshots with an Asus Z68?


There's no guarantee your chip can do 5Ghz, nor any guarantee it can do it with low voltage.
My chip can go 4.5Ghz with 1.272
4.8Ghz already requires 1.384v
5.0Ghz wants a bonkers 1.504v
I'll just let my chip be at 4.5Ghz since it's plenty enough power for me and I get that with really low temps


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


14hours


















edit: I just noticed I had both CPUZ windows open to the CPU tab... oops. My memory is/was running at stock speeds (1600MHz).


I get no credit for burning 14hours of electricity here?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


I get no credit for burning 14hours of electricity here?










Sorry bud i'll add you next time im on my rig.


----------



## lagittaja

sintricate, nice load temps.
What, do you have the stock fans on the H80 or have you replaced them with a single fan or dual push/pull?

You can clearly notice that summer is soon over here in Finland. Night temperatures have dropped dramatically. My cpu now loads in boinc around 50*C for the hottest core using [email protected]
Gotta find time someday to lower that, too tired with tinkering currently -.-
I went to the food store an hour ago, I even had to put my coat on







still it was quite chilly. Yesterday was cloudy and it rained a little bit and today it is cloudy so NICE cpu temps lolol. Might even try the 4.8Ghz prime run.


----------



## Tridacnid

Just BSOD'd after 4 hours prime blend at 1.240 volts at 4.5Ghz. Raised voltage to 1.256.

Error message was a 124.


----------



## CloudX

Here's my buddy's machine. Just passed him via Remote desktop! Woke up with the baby and came online to check on it! It made it.










Forgot to add that room temp was 80 most of the time







I haven't seen it hit more than ~81c when the ac is on usually at 75. It's on an automatic time based setting. And it was set on 80f most of the day. I called him and had him remotely turn ac on for a little less than half of the test.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


sintricate, nice load temps.
What, do you have the stock fans on the H80 or have you replaced them with a single fan or dual push/pull?












Using the stock fans with that ultrakaze3k pointed at the H80. For stress testing purposes, I left the side panels open as airflow isn't this the best feature on this case.

I think I'll be needing new fans for my H80 though because they seem to be leaking oil...


----------



## munaim1

*Thatsnasty*

BIOS template added for your overclock, thanks for the share bud









*sintricate*

You have now been added to the list, sorry about the wait.









*Deltanine*

Added to spreadsheet, thanks to all that have contributed.









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*Spreadsheet Update*
I have created a new sheet for BIOS templates, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_




Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*One more thing........ *

*Need to ask a small favour from you guys, now that you have your overclock stable, it would be greatly beneficial to ALL 1155 users on this forum to post your results in THIS thread.

It's a free to edit spreadsheet that allows you to input your data in and I would appreciate it if you guys could take a look and spare a couple minutes to fill it in.

It also helps non SB users to have a look at which 1155 mobo's are currently doing well and which are more popular than others.

MUCH APPRECIATED*



*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 90 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*









***PLL VOLTAGE INFO***
I been recently testing something for the last few days and that is PLL voltage. In the first few instance I've find that lowering actually helps stability for some cpu's, now it seems that more and more are actually trying it and results have been great.

Just 2 hours ago I recommended fuloran1 who was having having stability issue's for last few days to try the following thing:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


they are all on deafult I pressume?

What I want you to try is, decrease the PLL voltage to around 1.7/1.71v and test for stability and record what happens, then I want you to increase the PLL voltage to around 1.89v and again see what happens. The objective is to see whether or not your chip like high PLL or low PLL voltage, then we'll take it from there.



From having continous BSODS at the 7/8minute of the 1792 FFT he tried many things without success. He tried the above method and changed PLL voltage to 1.71v.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ok, so now* I didnt get a bsod*, but a worker failed at 8 minutes. Raised pll to 1.89 and testing.


Progress!!!!! No bsod and worker failing can be an indication of near stability. Dropping the PLL certainly helped.

Here's another instance, Roksonixx kept failing the 1344 FTTs and then after trying the same thing:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*

it might just be pure luck but i've put my PLL voltage down to 1.7v and vcore down 4 notches and im 10 minutes into those bloody 1344 fft's ....

fingers crossed! if i can get this to work i'll update my "stable" score in your thread



After a few minutes:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*

i tried a few above 1.8 and down to 1.75, but i've just tried 1.7 and it's worked wonders...20 minutes into that damn test, with a nice low vcore now....

it's rather strange that a high voltage can throw things off, with vcore it doesnt matter if you're 0.01 or 0.1 above, it still works because it has "enough"

*i'd recommend putting 124 bsod's on your thread to "too much / to little PLL voltage", because that's certainly what's happened here*



Seems like PLL voltage does make a difference. He could be right in saying error 124 could correspond to PLL voltage as oposed to VTT (VCCIO) and vcore. This is a good find.!!









Again:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


As I mentioned earlier, I had a goal of finally passing Prime95 Custom @ 1344K using 7168MB (exactly 7GB) of memory for 30 minutes. Well, after a bunch of trials and errors, I finally did it! I stopped my test at 33 minutes because I just couldn't wait any longer.









http://home.comcast.net/~twocables/33Minutes%21.png (1680 x 1050)

I'm sorry for forgetting to include my name in Notepad, but I was a little bit too excited. So, let's just go by the date and time on the Taskbar for now.









*Anyway, what allowed me to do this was dropping my CPU PLL Voltage all the way down to 1.70000V which seems to run at 1.693V - 1.696V (that is, after testing several different CPU PLL Voltages).*


Yet more proof that, reducing PLL voltage is the way forward for getting the system stable.

Please read the above about CPU PLL voltage


----------



## Rellian

So my last experiment failed after several hours of blend so I decided to do some auto-tuning to see what they board itself suggested for stability. It slowed my RAM a bit and reset the BCLK to 103 then went through a series of multipliers, it got really really high on CPU voltage so I stopped the process eventually. Anyway, I left the BCLK at 103 and manually set the multilier at 46. I left everything else where the board suggested during auto tune.

LLC = UltraHigh
VRM = 350
Phase & Duty = Extreme
CPU Current Capability = 140%
DRAM = 1.65v
VCCIO = 1.15
CPU Spread Spectrum = Enabled
C1E = Enabled
C3 = Auto
C6 = Enabled

At 46 multiplier and BCLK at 103 I'm getting 4739.3 MHz and it seems stable after a couple hours BUT.... THE VCORE THEY WANT ME TO RUN (with Auto VCORE) IS 1.528!!!

Surprisingly, my temps are staying below 80c but my question is this. Does this tell me what my CPU needs to run stable or do they push it way beyond where it needs to be during autotune in order to run stable?

This is key to know because if my processor needs this much juice to run stable I'm gonna back way off on the multi and just try for something stable in the 43 or 44 range.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rellian;14546131*
> So my last experiment failed after several hours of blend so I decided to do some auto-tuning to see what they board itself suggested for stability. It slowed my RAM a bit and reset the BCLK to 103 then went through a series of multipliers, it got really really high on CPU voltage so I stopped the process eventually. Anyway, I left the BCLK at 103 and manually set the multilier at 46. I left everything else where the board suggested during auto tune.
> 
> LLC = UltraHigh
> VRM = 350
> Phase & Duty = Extreme
> CPU Current Capability = 140%
> DRAM = 1.65v
> VCCIO = 1.15
> CPU Spread Spectrum = Enabled
> C1E = Enabled
> C3 = Auto
> C6 = Enabled
> 
> At 46 multiplier and BCLK at 103 I'm getting 4739.3 MHz and it seems stable after a couple hours BUT.... THE VCORE THEY WANT ME TO RUN (with Auto VCORE) IS 1.528!!!
> 
> Surprisingly, my temps are staying below 80c but my question is this. Does this tell me what my CPU needs to run stable or do they push it way beyond where it needs to be during autotune in order to run stable?
> 
> This is key to know because if my processor needs this much juice to run stable I'm gonna back way off on the multi and just try for something stable in the 43 or 44 range.


Sorry to disapoint you but software overclocking is a complete dud, usually has ten times more votlage than you need and doesn't do a good job. The way forward si the BIOS.

Head over to the OP and check the spreadsheet and start off from a low number like 4.4/4.5ghz with the lowest possible vcore there and work your way up. It's time consuming but in the end you will each a good stable overclock.

On more thing try decreasing PLL voltage to 1.7v, enabling spreadspectrum, run both C3 and C6 Report on Auto and make sure C1E and Speedstep is Enabled.

Also take look at other bios in the bios template section.

It could help.


----------



## Roksonixx

so being on the edge of stability is a rather annoying thing, i've been up all night testing various things and i've come to the conclusion that none of it works....

i can overvolt everything except vcore, boot into windows, and be fine for 45minutes on the hard ffts,

i can then reboot, change NOTHING, and bsod 124 within the first minute,

even putting everything on auto and lowering the phases makes no difference, but 2 bumps in vcore makes it rock solid

meh, i guess i'll just have to live with the fact that i need more vcore

i've yet to test with manual voltage, so it could just be that prime is bringing out the bsod because of the negative offset


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14546304*
> so being on the edge of stability is a rather annoying thing, i've been up all night testing various things and i've come to the conclusion that none of it works....
> 
> i can overvolt everything except vcore, boot into windows, and be fine for 45minutes on the hard ffts,
> 
> i can then reboot, change NOTHING, and bsod 124 within the first minute,
> 
> even putting everything on auto and lowering the phases makes no difference, but 2 bumps in vcore makes it rock solid
> 
> meh, i guess i'll just have to live with the fact that i need more vcore


Dude your not getting the point of the hard FFTS, it's been pointed out that running each of them for 10/15mins should be enough for a 12hour+ blend. Your doing custom tests with just those ffts for longer, ofcourse it's going to fail and that's what your doing unintentionally.

That's like running IBT for 1000 runs on 100% stable system, it will fail at some point.

Just do me a favour and run those FFTS (1344 & 1792) for no more than 15mins each and then run a 12hour blend and call it a day, no need to go OCD stress testing.


----------



## Roksonixx

i don't run them for hours on end, i do 2x passes of the 1344, and 2x passes of the 1792, sometimes it bsods in the first minute, sometimes it bsods just before completing the run,

if i can make it bsod by stressing it, then it isn't stable...

edit: it's not that the workers stop either, it usually bsod's


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14546395*
> i don't run them for hours on end, i do 2x passes of the 1344, and 2x passes of the 1792, sometimes it bsods in the first minute, sometimes it bsods just before completing the run,
> 
> if i can make it bsod by stressing it, then it isn't stable...


NO your doing it wrong, the objective is to make it stable not to make it fail and that is what your doing.

1min of each cycle 1344 and the same with 1792 for 15 mins each is more than enough. These particualr FFTS are quite brutal sandy so runnign them twice or for more than 15mins is unnecessary. You have to draw the line on stability somewhere.


----------



## Rellian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14546171*
> Sorry to disapoint you but software overclocking is a complete dud, usually has ten times more votlage than you need and doesn't do a good job. The way forward si the BIOS.


I was hoping thats what you were going to say. Thanks!

BTW - luv the new "post bios settings" idea. Thats really gonna help us rookies.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rellian;14546426*
> I was hoping thats what you were going to say. Thanks!
> 
> BTW - luv the new "post bios settings" idea. Thats really gonna help us rookies.


No worries, happy to help and thanks









*EDIT:*

Damn it past my 4444post.


----------



## Rellian

I have been running the high FFT tests in Prime for 15 minutes to do the initial stress tests and Prime keeps hanging when I enter the 1344 value for FFTs. Then I ran into the following which explains it.

======
The "Custom" test allows you to create your own test. The "Min FFT size (in K)" and "Max FFT size (in K)" allow you to pick the minimum and maximum size of the FFTs done in the test. The sizes you select are not the amount of memory used by the tests. The size value times 1024 is actually the number of points used in the FFT. *Prime95 is not actually capable of doing FFTs of any arbitrary size.* It can do only sizes in the following list: 8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 20, 24, 28, 32, 40, 48, 56, 64, 80, 96, 112, 128, 160, 192, 224, 256, 320, 384, 448, 512, 640, 768, 896, 1024, 1280, 1536, 1792, 2048, 2560, 3072, 3584, and 4096
======

The same thread goes on to say Prime will lock if you enter values other than those above for custom FFT's. Thats exactly what it is doing for me. It continues to look like it runs but I can't stop workers. I had to end the process in Task Manager. 1792 runs like a charm for 15 minutes with 90% memory usage.

Am I missing something with the 1344 test value that was suggested?


----------



## Roksonixx

what version of prime? mine works fine doing 1344 FFT's as do many others


----------



## Rellian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14547562*
> what version of prime? mine works fine doing 1344 FFT's as do many others


That may be it. Using 25.11 Build 2


----------



## Roksonixx

im on 26.6 build 3, i think that's the latest,

try it (not sure if i can post external links here)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rellian;14547582*
> That may be it. Using 25.11 Build 2


Check the OP for downloads to everything you need, cpu-z, realtemp and the latest Prime 95. It should be where the RULES is posted right above the standard vs Custom stability testing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14538383*
> *Spreadsheet Update*
> 
> I have created a new sheet for BIOS templates, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems ALREADY *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_
> 
> 
> Enjoy


----------



## darksun20

I have a quick question....is anyone here running above 1.42 vid 24/7?


----------



## munaim1

***PLL VOLTAGE INFO***

I been recently testing something for the last few days and that is PLL voltage. In the first few instance I've find that lowering actually helps stability for some cpu's, now it seems that more and more are actually trying it and results have been great.

Just 2 hours ago I recommended fuloran1 who was having having stability issue's for last few days to try the following thing:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14537860*
> they are all on deafult I pressume?
> 
> What I want you to try is, decrease the PLL voltage to around 1.7/1.71v and test for stability and record what happens, then I want you to increase the PLL voltage to around 1.89v and again see what happens. The objective is to see whether or not your chip like high PLL or low PLL voltage, then we'll take it from there.


From having continous BSODS at the 7/8minute of the 1792 FFT he tried many things without success. He tried the above method and changed PLL voltage to 1.71v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14538137*
> Ok, so now *I didnt get a bsod*, but a worker failed at 8 minutes. Raised pll to 1.89 and testing.


Progress!!!!! No bsod and worker failing can be an indication of near stability. Dropping the PLL certainly helped.

Here's another instance, Roksonixx kept failing the 1344 FTTs and then after trying the same thing:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*
> it might just be pure luck but i've put my PLL voltage down to 1.7v and vcore down 4 notches and im 10 minutes into those bloody 1344 fft's ....
> 
> fingers crossed! if i can get this to work i'll update my "stable" score in your thread


After a few minutes:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*
> i tried a few above 1.8 and down to 1.75, but i've just tried 1.7 and it's worked wonders...20 minutes into that damn test, with a nice low vcore now....
> 
> it's rather strange that a high voltage can throw things off, with vcore it doesnt matter if you're 0.01 or 0.1 above, it still works because it has "enough"
> 
> *i'd recommend putting 124 bsod's on your thread to "too much / to little PLL voltage", because that's certainly what's happened here*


Seems like PLL voltage does make a difference. He could be right in saying error 124 could correspond to PLL voltage as oposed to VTT (VCCIO) and vcore. This is a good find.!!









Again:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14547689*
> As I mentioned earlier, *I had a goal of finally passing Prime95 Custom @ 1344K using 7168MB (exactly 7GB) of memory for 30 minutes. Well, after a bunch of trials and errors, I finally did it!* I stopped my test at 33 minutes because I just couldn't wait any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~twocables/33Minutes%21.png (1680 x 1050)
> 
> I'm sorry for forgetting to include my name in Notepad, but I was a little bit too excited. So, let's just go by the date and time on the Taskbar for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyway, what allowed me to do this was dropping my CPU PLL Voltage all the way down to 1.70000V which seems to run at 1.693V - 1.696V (that is, after testing several different CPU PLL Voltages).*


Yet more proof that, reducing PLL voltage is the way forward for getting the system stable, however he couldnt get it stable for the 1792FFT without a small PLL voltage bump to 1.70625v:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14548841*
> I did it! After that 8-minute failure, I went straight to a CPU PLL of 1.68750V, but it failed after 4 minutes. So then I went straight to *1.70625V* and it passed twice (30 minutes)!! Oh happy day!


My advice play around with the PLL voltage from 1.7v and you should be good. Note I've dropped the PLO to 1.55 and all is well, I recommend testing it from 1.4 and slowly go up, by small increments.


----------



## Roksonixx

but the thing is these could be lucky runs after testing 4-5 times in a row with "tweaked" settings, one of them is bound to get further than the others...... more like a placebo effect....

thus the reason i run mine for longer (or multiple times), because if it's truely stable it wont crash for hours or crash on one run then pass the next


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14548019*
> but the thing is these could be lucky runs after testing 4-5 times in a row with "tweaked" settings, one of them is bound to get further than the others...... more like a placebo effect....
> 
> thus the reason i run mine for longer (or multiple times), because if it's truely stable it wont crash for hours or crash on one run then pass the next


Noted that all rigs are different and same goes for cpu's, that's why ever one of them will react differently to voltage changes, that's the way it is and that's why I recommend doing tests to find out which one YOUR cpu likes, whether it be High PLL or Low PLL, but it seems that more and more are actually benefiting from low PLL (1.7vish) as oppsed to high (1.85+).

It's not something to pass for hours, it's a good indication of a duration that is 'acceptable' in prime blend for stability, so for exmaple, 15mins of each of those FFTS could likely pass just over 12hours prime blend, 30mins of each of those FFTS means prime could last even longer.

You have to remember that this kinda falls in to the subjective stability issue. Some say 12hours blend some say 24hour and so on. I believe passing those both in 15minutes intervals is a good indicator that it should run blend for 12hours. Simple









*EDIT:*

It's a bit like stabalizing a system for 50 IBT runs as opposed to 150, one person will be tweaking for the 50 runs which is good enough for him while the other tweaks it for 150, both are stable but one is extreme overkill while the other is mediocore. *YOU HAVE TO DRAW THE LINE SOMEWHERE*.


----------



## Roksonixx

but when mine sometimes bsod's after 30 seconds of testing, how can i call that stable? yet i'll reboot and the same settings will run fine for 15 minutes


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14548552*
> but when mine sometimes bsod's after 30 seconds of testing, how can i call that stable? yet i'll reboot and the same settings will run fine for 15 minutes


that's probably what you could call, background processes interferring.

These are my tips:


Spoiler: **************TIPS & INFO**************



**If your sandybridge is giving you problems under light load or idle, then try disabling c3/c6, this usually applies to offset users. A handful of users' have reported that even after priming 12hrs+ they have recieved random bsods, this does not really indicate that it's unstable. The error codes are not 100% and are not ALWAYS correct, with that said, stress testing in your main OS is not a good idea. If possible get yourself a spare HDD and load up windows and run all your stress testing on that. The idea of having another HDD is so that when your running your stress testing, background processes are at a minimum and should help indicate the main source of bsods, disabling the internet connection is also a good idea, same with any type of antivirus. Just remeber too many bsods in a OS can cause the OS to become unstable ie corrupted file systems etc. With that said, if you pass 12hrs once you should be able to pass again, however, this does not mean go OCD stress testing.

*In a situation where you are getting random bsods or unknown stability issues try the following:*

Clear CMOS (quick way - take the baterry out), load saved stable overclock, fresh windows install with pretty much nothing installed, no internet connection, nothing just a prime blend run. With minimum processes running and windows services, it would ba clear indication of stability without other 'things' such as a driver error, windows update, internet connection causing bsod.

You could try the above or even a BIOS update, I stress that before you update, run stock setttings and then update the BIOS *(**Don't update the BIOS on an overclock setting, you could risk bricking the mobo*)

Try Enabling all power saving features - C1E, EIST C3 and C6.

Try running C3 and C6 on AUTO with C1E and EIST Enabled.

Many have found that enabling SPREAD SPECTRUM reduces the voltage fluctuation.

Try using Manual voltage instead of Offset.

Go to control Panel/hardware and sound/power options and select High performance Mode.

Take the RAM out of the equation, underclock it if you have to and see whether or not it continues.

Try a fresh OS install on a spare HDD or something, remember as explained before, *too many bsods in the os = corrupt file system = unstable OS*

IF you have an SSD Read THIS, it might help solve your problems.


Hopefully some of these TIPS could help you against the dreaded IDLE/RANDOM BSOD and get your CPU stable. I'll add some more TIPS along the way.











try the fresh os install.


----------



## cba1986

My 4.8:









































































I posted my 4.7 first because it is my 24/7 OC. 4.8 is still under development


----------



## munaim1

Thanks bud, added


----------



## donkrx

Munaim1 I have a question.

Regarding a full shutdown/bsod vs having a worker fail, or "not passing" a computational stress test - I understand one is a more catastrophic failure than the other, but is there anything we can take away from if a worker fails? Is it an indicator of CPU PLL or VTT voltages (or something else possible), or is it just simply a general "voltage" issue and not an indicator of anything in particular.

I have not yet in my overclocking experience with SB had a worker fail. It's always a BSOD for me, and I've been very curious about this. Was there anything note worthy about changing CPU PLL for those you've been helping, besides just generally getting more/less stable?

EDIT: so wait you want screenshots of our BIOS settings? is that for people that have already proven stability?

EDIT2: Also fuloran1, please keep us updated on things that have been happening, if you have the time to. I'm really wondering about that, because it seems you've had a lot of trouble and not much success trying various things. Did you try Offset voltage yet?


----------



## fuloran1

you know, coming home and opening OCN and going to this thread is starting to feel like going to a local bar, lol. Like I just sit down and belly up for some ghz!

Anyway, I decided to start over on my oc and try offset voltage instead of fixed. Immediately I noticed more stability, albeit at higher voltages. My 4.5 was stable for 15 minutes of 1792 fft's, but with 1.37v, where it seemed to be stable before with fixed voltage at 1.32. I tested it at 1.32 and had a worker fail, so I'm giving 1.33 a shot right now. I really get the feeling that, number one, this board prefers offset voltage, and that I have a crappy chip for overclocking (relatively).

to go from 4.5 to 4.6 rquires a pretty big jump in voltage, I couldnt get it stable at 1.4 at all. I tried 4.7 at 1.45v, and it wouldnt even boot to windows. I'm not broken hearted, tbh I'm perfectly happy with 4.5, but it sure would have been nice to get to 4.7-4.8.









Anyway, still testing, but I'm thinking I might (I hope!) be ok with 4.5 at 1.34v.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


Munaim1 I have a question.

Regarding a full shutdown/bsod vs having a worker fail, or "not passing" a computational stress test - I understand one is a more catastrophic failure than the other, but is there anything we can take away from if a worker fails? Is it an indicator of CPU PLL or VTT voltages (or something else possible), or is it just simply a general "voltage" issue and not an indicator of anything in particular.

I have not yet in my overclocking experience with SB had a worker fail. It's always a BSOD for me, and I've been very curious about this. Was there anything note worthy about changing CPU PLL for those you've been helping, besides just generally getting more/less stable?

EDIT: so wait you want screenshots of our BIOS settings? is that for people that have already proven stability?



bsod is generally saying that your computer is for too unstable to carry on, therefore it must shutdown. A worker failing however or not passing can indicate that your near stability and may require further tinkering in the BIOS. It's alwasy better to have a worker fail as oppsed to a bsod, general consensus is, if it bsods MORE vcore, if worker fails bump by one or two.

Changing PLL has had a dramtic effect on those trying to get their rig's stable, especially the tough 1344 and 1792 cutom FFTs. For those running, auto or 1.8v, more than likely required a higher vcore to pass the blend test as opposed to reducing the PLL voltage and using a lesser voltage.

It could be said that reducing the PLL voltage helps the Vcore in a way, for example, if your bsoding at 1.45v and the pll is at 1.8v you could try reducing the PLL voltage down to around 1.7v and 'maybe' reduce the vcore to get that stable, or it could be that you just need 1.45v for that overclock but your stability relies on the PLL voltage to be at 1.7v or around that particular region. PLL is actually quite important.

*So far this is all the info that I have on the PLL voltage:*

***PLL VOLTAGE INFO***
I been recently testing something for the last few days and that is PLL voltage. In the first few instance I've find that lowering actually helps stability for some cpu's, now it seems that more and more are actually trying it and results have been great.

Just 2 hours ago I recommended fuloran1 who was having having stability issue's for last few days to try the following thing:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


they are all on deafult I pressume?

What I want you to try is, decrease the PLL voltage to around 1.7/1.71v and test for stability and record what happens, then I want you to increase the PLL voltage to around 1.89v and again see what happens. The objective is to see whether or not your chip like high PLL or low PLL voltage, then we'll take it from there.



From having continous BSODS at the 7/8minute of the 1792 FFT he tried many things without success. He tried the above method and changed PLL voltage to 1.71v.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ok, so now* I didnt get a bsod*, but a worker failed at 8 minutes. Raised pll to 1.89 and testing.


Progress!!!!! No bsod and worker failing can be an indication of near stability. Dropping the PLL certainly helped.

Here's another instance, Roksonixx kept failing the 1344 FTTs and then after trying the same thing:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*

it might just be pure luck but i've put my PLL voltage down to 1.7v and vcore down 4 notches and im 10 minutes into those bloody 1344 fft's ....

fingers crossed! if i can get this to work i'll update my "stable" score in your thread



After a few minutes:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*

i tried a few above 1.8 and down to 1.75, but i've just tried 1.7 and it's worked wonders...20 minutes into that damn test, with a nice low vcore now....

it's rather strange that a high voltage can throw things off, with vcore it doesnt matter if you're 0.01 or 0.1 above, it still works because it has "enough"

*i'd recommend putting 124 bsod's on your thread to "too much / to little PLL voltage", because that's certainly what's happened here*



Seems like PLL voltage does make a difference. He could be right in saying error 124 could correspond to PLL voltage as oposed to VTT (VCCIO) and vcore. This is a good find.!!









Again:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


As I mentioned earlier, *I had a goal of finally passing Prime95 Custom @ 1344K using 7168MB (exactly 7GB) of memory for 30 minutes. Well, after a bunch of trials and errors, I finally did it!* I stopped my test at 33 minutes because I just couldn't wait any longer.









http://home.comcast.net/~twocables/33Minutes%21.png (1680 x 1050)

I'm sorry for forgetting to include my name in Notepad, but I was a little bit too excited. So, let's just go by the date and time on the Taskbar for now.









*Anyway, what allowed me to do this was dropping my CPU PLL Voltage all the way down to 1.70000V which seems to run at 1.693V - 1.696V (that is, after testing several different CPU PLL Voltages).*



Yet more proof that, reducing PLL voltage is the way forward for getting the system stable, however he couldnt get it stable for the 1792FFT without a small PLL voltage bump to 1.70625v:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I did it! After that 8-minute failure, I went straight to a CPU PLL of 1.68750V, but it failed after 4 minutes. So then I went straight to *1.70625V* and it passed twice (30 minutes)!! Oh happy day!










My advice play around with the PLL voltage from 1.7v and you should be good.

BIOS templates are from those that have already submitted a stable screenshot.

Hope that helps


----------



## fuloran1

Nope, worker failed. Thanks for posting that about PLL Munaim, I will give dropping it a couple pof notches a go if this test fails. I had forgotten to disable spread spectrum so I did that and am testing again at 1.335v

*edit*
Well...disabling SS seems to have helped, it's been stable with the 1792 for over 10 minutes, longer than before. I'm going to give it 5 more then run the 1344.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Nope, worker failed. Thanks for posting that about PLL Munaim, I will give dropping it a couple pof notches a go if this test fails. I had forgotten to disable spread spectrum so I did that and am testing again at 1.335v

*edit*
Well...disabling SS seems to have helped, it's been stable with the 1792 for over 10 minutes, longer than before. I'm going to give it 5 more then run the 1344.



sure no worries.









Whats your PLL voltage, vcore and vccioa at now? Make sure you have enabled C1E and Speedstep and also disable C3 and C6 if your using offset voltage, if not then C3 and C6 should either be enabled or if your have the option, AUTO.


----------



## fuloran1

So munaim, what's your thought on SS and it's effect on stability? I'm over 15 min now on 1792 with no issues after disabling it. Wondering if I can drop some vcore now.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


So munaim, what's your thought on SS and it's effect on stability? I'm over 15 min now on 1792 with no issues after disabling it. Wondering if I can drop some vcore now.


That's brilliant, we are certainly making progress!! what settings are you using?

I've found SS seems to work better enabled for Asus mobo's, with it enabled my bclk is still locked to 100, for other mobo's that's not the case. If they enable it, it usually reduces their BCLK which in turn can effect stability, that's why people recommend overclocking sandy's through the multi and leaving the BCLK alone. If SS effects you, turn it off.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14550481*
> That's brilliant, we are certainly making progress!! what settings are you using?
> 
> I've found SS seems to work better enabled for Asus mobo's, with it enabled my bclk is still locked to 100, for other mobo's that's not the case. If they enable it, it usually reduces their BCLK which in turn can effect stability, that's why people recommend overclocking sandy's through the multi and leaving the BCLK alone. If SS effects you, turn it off.


Well, the only things ive changed are my voltage, multi, and power settings (200/200/1). Oh, and I disabled c3 and c6 since I'm using offset now, and of course disabling SS. I just don't like it that I'm .025 up in voltage to get the same oc I had before. Oh well, I'll keep messing about with it, but it looks good so far. 8 minutes in to 1344 and still going.

*edit* passed both fft's over 10 min no issues, gonna drop vcore and pll a bit and see. Woot!!!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Well, the only things ive changed are my voltage, multi, and power settings (200/200/1). Oh, and I disabled c3 and c6 since I'm using offset now, and of course disabling SS. I just don't like it that I'm .025 up in voltage to get the same oc I had before. Oh well, I'll keep messing about with it, but it looks good so far. 8 minutes in to 1344 and still going.


pll? by the way what's your core current limit set to? what's your load voltage and whats your LLC settings?

LOL you really should have saved your stable overclocking profile


----------



## Roksonixx

how about enabling spread spectrum and forcing the baseclock to 99.7 yourself (on asus boards)

would that do any good?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


pll? by the way what's your core current limit set to? what's your load voltage and whats your LLC settings?

LOL you really should have saved your stable overclocking profile










Gah, I know I should have! It's my own fault.

Load is 1.336-1.344v, I'll check the other 2 settings.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14550588*
> how about enabling spread spectrum and forcing the baseclock to 99.7 yourself (on asus boards)
> 
> would that do any good?


ummmm not really, why would I want to do that? Messing around with the BCLK 'could' cause stability issue's. My advice, unless SS is causing your BCLK to fluctuate then leave it on, that goes for all mobo's.


----------



## fuloran1

Here are some screenies of what I had. I did change vcore from .070 to .060 and dropped pll 2 notches from 1.832 to 1.750 to check that. I also forgot to cap a page, c1e is enabled, c3 and c6 disabled, c state package enabled (auto I think)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Here are some screenies of what I had. I did change vcore from .070 to .060 and dropped pll 2 notches from 1.832 to 1.750 to check that. I also forgot to cap a page, c1e is enabled, c3 and c6 disabled, c state package enabled (auto I think)


okay from your stable submission, you need around 1.312v for it to be stable.

these are all the things I would change from the pics above:

VCCIO - 1.1250v (or as near as possible)
PLL Voltage - 1.7v (or as close to that as possible)
LLC - Level 2 (that should help compensate the vdroop)
Core current Limit - 200

Changing the LLC to level 2 will more than likely require you to lower the vcore from what you have at the moment. As I said before make sure the vcore is 1.312v under load, so change the BIOS vcore according to that.

One other thing I've noticed, run the command rate of your RAM to 2N (For now) then you can change it in a bit.

do that first and report back with a 1344 first (15mins each, 1min each cycle) then we can go onto the next one. Lets do this step by step so that we don't get confused.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


okay from your stable submission, you need around 1.312v for it to be stable.

these are all the things I would change from the pics above:

VCCIO - 1.1250v (or as near as possible)
PLL Voltage - 1.7v (or as close to that as possible)
LLC - Level 2 (that should help compensate the vdroop)
Core current Limit - 200

Changing the LLC to level 2 will more than likely require you to lower the vcore from what you have at the moment. As I said before make sure the vcore is 1.312v under load, so change the BIOS vcore according to that.

One other thing I've noticed, run the command rate of your RAM to 2N (For now) then you can change it in a bit.

do that first and report back with a 1344 first (15mins each, 1min each cycle) then we can go onto the next one. Lets do this step by step so that we don't get confused.


Awesome, will do. Just ran 15 min of 1792 at the settings I mentioned with no issues. Lemme get in and change things quick.

And by the way, I can't tell you how much I appreciate you and this thread you created. You rock!


----------



## sintricate

Thanks for the add.









...one slight thing, the amount of RAM is off by 4GB


----------



## cba1986

I just decrease PLL to 1.73 and now i'm passing 20 minutes of 1344 with 6000 Mb at 4.8, when before failed after 10 minutes at same voltage.

Now testing 1792 to see if holds-


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14550841*
> Awesome, will do. Just ran 15 min of 1792 at the settings I mentioned with no issues. Lemme get in and change things quick.
> 
> And by the way, I can't tell you how much I appreciate you and this thread you created. You rock!


No worries bud, happy to help









Make sure you save what you just tried, we can come back to that one if we need to!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14550869*
> Thanks for the add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...one slight thing, the amount of RAM is off by 4GB


woops, fixed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14550898*
> I just decrease PLL to 1.73 and now i'm passing 20 minutes of 1344 with 6000 Mb at 4.8, when before failed after 10 minutes at same voltage.
> 
> Now testing 1792 to see if holds-


That's trully amazing!! let us know how you get on


----------



## fuloran1

Ok, tried getting load voltage to 1.312, and bsod'd before it got to windows. Bumped it up a notch and under load it's sitting at 1.328.


----------



## nezzarix

I'm trying to stabilize my 4.7Ghz overclock but one core always fails the worker while the other 3 easily finish it. Is there anything besides voltage that may fix that? I still have to play with the PLL, VCCIO, etc.

I almost have 4.7Ghz stable at 1.328v. Almost managed to finish FFT 1792...


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14551076*
> I'm trying to stabilize my 4.7Ghz overclock but one core always fails the worker while the other 3 easily finish it. Is there anything besides voltage that may fix that? I still have to play with the PLL, VCCIO, etc.
> 
> I almost have 4.7Ghz stable at 1.328v. Almost managed to finish FFT 1792...


I'd say drop PLL a notch or 2. It helped me.

And now I'm stable over 10 minutes of 1792.


----------



## Roksonixx

im fiddling around with that "max turbo voltage" and locking it to 0.04 is stopping so much voltage fluctuation....


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


I'd say drop PLL a notch or 2. It helped me.

And now I'm stable over 10 minutes of 1792.


PLL is already at 1.7. Has anyone had any success lowering the PLL below Intel's specified minimum? If so, I may give it a shot.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


PLL is already at 1.7. Has anyone had any success lowering the PLL below Intel's specified minimum? If so, I may give it a shot.


Ah, my bad, mines at 1.7.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ah, my bad, mines at 1.7.


Thanks for trying to help. FFT 1344 and 1792 will be the death of me


----------



## Roksonixx

i don't know if it's a coincidence, or just luck, but with a lower pll i tend to get failing workers rather than bsod's, this isnt helping me lower my vcore though because the workers just fail and i still have to up my vcore :/


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


Thanks for trying to help. FFT 1344 and 1792 will be the death of me










Lol, I feel the same way sometimes man, I sure do.









And I had to sig that.


----------



## Manischewitz

OMG F ME IN THE @*$&(*@& I just minimized my real temp and I think the timer got reset. I had i overclocked for 11 hours and 15 min is there anyway for me to pull up the time again?


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manischewitz*


OMG F ME IN THE @*$&(*@& I just minimized my real temp and I think the timer got reset. I had i overclocked for 11 hours and 15 min is there anyway for me to pull up the time again?


Minimizing it doesn't reset the timer.


----------



## Manischewitz

I do have a screen shot of it at 10 hourish though maybe you can compare the times on my computer and prime95?


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manischewitz*


I do have a screen shot of it at 10 hourish though maybe you can compare the times on my computer and prime95?


Real Temps is also used to monitor the maximum temps that will appear on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Manischewitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


Minimizing it doesn't reset the timer.


It did for me =(. Im at 40 seconds. Damn it this is my second attempt too fk


----------



## fuloran1

Ok munaim, over 10 stable on both fft's. Gonna give it the BC2 test and then run a blend overnight. Voltage varies from 1.328 to 1.344 under load. Sits mostly at 1.366.


----------



## Manischewitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


Real Temps is also used to monitor the maximum temps that will appear on the spreadsheet.


Could you compare the first 10 hours and 43 min to the last hour =)


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manischewitz*


It did for me =(. Im at 40 seconds. Damn it this is my second attempt too fk


what version of realtemp?


----------



## Manischewitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


what version of realtemp?


3.67


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manischewitz*


Could you compare the first 10 hours and 43 min to the last hour =)


I'm not the one that enters it in the spreadsheet. That's munaim1.


----------



## Manischewitz

man I hope he lets me


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manischewitz*


man I hope he lets me


Just leave it on overnight. One more day isn't going to kill you and you'll be extra sure it's stable.


----------



## Rellian

I think the PLL change may have helped me as well. I set it to 1.7 and started running tests. 47 Multiplier at 1.400 VCore. My settings and results so far are below. Passed 1792 (90% RAM) for 17 minutes, passed 1344 (90% RAM) for 27 minutes, and now 3:56 on blend. Thats 3hrs 56min btw.

BTW - Core temps stated on the spreadsheet may be a bit hot but its been between 75F and 80F inside all afternoon here.










These results might be coincedence but I've been toying around at this for a few days and this is the longest run yet. Hope to post 12 hours at around 2:30am my time.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


Thanks for trying to help. FFT 1344 and 1792 will be the death of me











LOL, lowering has helped quite a few, IIRC twocables failed 1344 and 1792 with auto PLL, reduced it to 1.7v and passed 1344 but still failed at 1792, increased the pll up a notch to 1.706250v and it passed both!!









Make changes to the PLL voltage in the small increments you can. That one bump can make the difference between stable and not stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*


i don't know if it's a coincidence, or just luck, but with a lower pll i tend to get failing workers rather than bsod's, this isnt helping me lower my vcore though because the workers just fail and i still have to up my vcore :/


if you need more vcore then you need more vcore, unles you made some changes to your stable settings, then I really don't know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ok munaim, over 10 stable on both fft's. Gonna give it the BC2 test and then run a blend overnight. Voltage varies from 1.328 to 1.344 under load. Sits mostly at 1.366.


Awesome!!! Nice to hear that's coming along nicely, now try and reduce the vcore by one and continue doing so until you bsod. make sure you try this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


okay from your stable submission, you need around 1.312v for it to be stable.

these are all the things I would change from the pics above:

VCCIO - 1.1250v (or as near as possible)
PLL Voltage - 1.7v (or as close to that as possible)
LLC - Level 2 (that should help compensate the vdroop)
Core current Limit - 200

Changing the LLC to level 2 will more than likely require you to lower the vcore from what you have at the moment. As I said before make sure the vcore is 1.312v under load, so change the BIOS vcore according to that.

One other thing I've noticed, run the command rate of your RAM to 2N (For now) then you can change it in a bit.

do that first and report back with a 1344 first (15mins each, 1min each cycle) then we can go onto the next one. Lets do this step by step so that we don't get confused.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manischewitz*


OMG F ME IN THE @*$&(*@& I just minimized my real temp and I think the timer got reset. I had i overclocked for 11 hours and 15 min is there anyway for me to pull up the time again?










unles you closed realtemp it shouldn't reset the timer, sorry mate but it has to show atleast 12hours on the timer.









*
When messing around with PLL, make small increments if you can, not 1.7 to 1.72v, but as small as you can. One bump can be the difference between stable and not stable.*

*READ THIS:*

***PLL VOLTAGE INFO***
I been recently testing something for the last few days and that is PLL voltage. In the first few instance I've find that lowering actually helps stability for some cpu's, now it seems that more and more are actually trying it and results have been great.

Just 2 hours ago I recommended fuloran1 who was having having stability issue's for last few days to try the following thing:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


they are all on deafult I pressume?

What I want you to try is, decrease the PLL voltage to around 1.7/1.71v and test for stability and record what happens, then I want you to increase the PLL voltage to around 1.89v and again see what happens. The objective is to see whether or not your chip like high PLL or low PLL voltage, then we'll take it from there.



From having continous BSODS at the 7/8minute of the 1792 FFT he tried many things without success. He tried the above method and changed PLL voltage to 1.71v.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ok, so now* I didnt get a bsod*, but a worker failed at 8 minutes. Raised pll to 1.89 and testing.


Progress!!!!! No bsod and worker failing can be an indication of near stability. Dropping the PLL certainly helped.

Here's another instance, Roksonixx kept failing the 1344 FTTs and then after trying the same thing:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*

it might just be pure luck but i've put my PLL voltage down to 1.7v and vcore down 4 notches and im 10 minutes into those bloody 1344 fft's ....

fingers crossed! if i can get this to work i'll update my "stable" score in your thread



After a few minutes:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*

i tried a few above 1.8 and down to 1.75, but i've just tried 1.7 and it's worked wonders...20 minutes into that damn test, with a nice low vcore now....

it's rather strange that a high voltage can throw things off, with vcore it doesnt matter if you're 0.01 or 0.1 above, it still works because it has "enough"

*i'd recommend putting 124 bsod's on your thread to "too much / to little PLL voltage", because that's certainly what's happened here*



Seems like PLL voltage does make a difference. He could be right in saying error 124 could correspond to PLL voltage as oposed to VTT (VCCIO) and vcore. This is a good find.!!









Again:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


As I mentioned earlier, *I had a goal of finally passing Prime95 Custom @ 1344K using 7168MB (exactly 7GB) of memory for 30 minutes. Well, after a bunch of trials and errors, I finally did it!* I stopped my test at 33 minutes because I just couldn't wait any longer.









http://home.comcast.net/~twocables/33Minutes%21.png (1680 x 1050)

I'm sorry for forgetting to include my name in Notepad, but I was a little bit too excited. So, let's just go by the date and time on the Taskbar for now.









*Anyway, what allowed me to do this was dropping my CPU PLL Voltage all the way down to 1.70000V which seems to run at 1.693V - 1.696V (that is, after testing several different CPU PLL Voltages).*



Yet more proof that, reducing PLL voltage is the way forward for getting the system stable, however he couldnt get it stable for the 1792FFT without a small PLL voltage bump to 1.70625v:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I did it! After that 8-minute failure, I went straight to a CPU PLL of 1.68750V, but it failed after 4 minutes. So then I went straight to *1.70625V* and it passed twice (30 minutes)!! Oh happy day!










My advice play around with the PLL voltage from 1.7v and you should be good.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


LOL, lowering has helped quite a few, IIRC twocables failed 1344 and 1792 with auto PLL, reduced it to 1.7v and passed 1344 but still failed at 1792, increased the pll up a notch to 1.706250v and it passed both!!









Make changes to the PLL voltage in the small increments you can. That one bump can make the difference between stable and not stable.


I've already tried every notch of PLL I can. I'm trying everything I can to stay at 1.328v. I'm very close but I'm starting to think this processor just wasn't made to handle 4.7Ghz at 1.328v


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


I've already tried every notch of PLL I can. I'm trying everything I can to stay at 1.328v. I'm very close but I'm starting to think this processor just wasn't made to handle 4.7Ghz at 1.328v










what are your other settings?

VCCIO?
Spread spectrum?
C1E, Speedstep, C3 and C6?
LLC?
Duty and Phase Control?
VRM frequency?
CPU Current capability?

By the way try command rate 2N instead of 1N and try again. report back









IIRC these are the only ones you should be changing, and obviously vcore and dram settings.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


what are your other settings?

VCCIO?
Spread spectrum?
C1E, Speedstep, C3 and C6?
LLC?
Duty and Phase Control?
VRM frequency?
CPU Current capability?

By the way try command rate 2N instead of 1N and try again. report back









IIRC these are the only ones you should be changing, and obviously vcore and dram settings.


Command rate 2N? Not sure what that is. Rebooting to change some settings, I'll grab the exact details


----------



## Roksonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


Command rate 2N? Not sure what that is.


ram timings


----------



## fuloran1

I did reduce vcore by 1 notch and it wouldnt even boot to windows. Seems ok now though after bumping it back up. Gonna do a blend overnight, see my prev post for more info.


----------



## nezzarix

VCCIO: 1.1v
Spread Spectrum: Disabled (I've tested every config with it enabled and disabled, no difference so far)
C1e: Enabled
C3/C6: Disabled
LLC: Ultra high (75%)
Phase Control: Manual - High
Duty Control: Extreme
Currrent Capacity: 140%
PLL: I've tried 1.7 through 1.89

Ram settings are 9-11-9-27-1. Everything else is on auto. Does changing the command mode to 2 help? Interesting... I'll give it a try


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


I did reduce vcore by 1 notch and it wouldnt even boot to windows. Seems ok now though after bumping it back up. Gonna do a blend overnight, see my prev post for more info.


if it's using the settings I recommended, try increasing the LLC to level 3, and change vcore accordingly so that it 1.312v under load.

Make sure you note all this down!! We know what happends when you forget them


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


VCCIO: 1.1v
Spread Spectrum: Disabled (I've tested every config with it enabled and disabled, no difference so far)
C1e: Enabled
C3/C6: Disabled
LLC: Ultra high (75%)
Phase Control: Manual - High
Duty Control: Extreme
Currrent Capacity: 140%
PLL: I've tried 1.7 through 1.89

Ram settings are 9-11-9-27-1. Everything else is on auto. Does changing the command mode to 2 help? Interesting... I'll give it a try


Try this:

Spread Spectrum - enabled (it can actually help voltage fluctuation - Asus users should leave this on)
VCCIO - 1.15v
PLL - 1.71250v
RAM comman rate - 2n.

Try each of those separately and report back. BTW are you testing 1344 and 1792 now or something?


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Try this:

Spread Spectrum - enabled (it can actually help voltage fluctuation - Asus users should leave this on)
VCCIO - 1.15v
PLL - 1.71250v
RAM comman rate - 2n.

Try each of those separately and report back. BTW are you testing 1344 and 1792 now or something?


Yeap, I am testing 1344 and 1792. If I just let it run normally it goes a while before a worker fails. Thanks for the tips, I'm going to go try them out







I suspect my mediocre ram is holding my back.


----------



## nezzarix

No luck. Noticed that raising VCCIO to 1.15v actually made the tests fail faster.


----------



## fuloran1

BSOD in BC2.
Sigh.
I'm getting too frustrated to mess with it any more. The preset oc of 4.4 in the bios is stable as a rock and the temps are fine. I think I just have a pretty crappy chip for overclocking.

*edit*
Ok, so I know the following was true about the stable oc I had before.
I used LLC of 1 and 2, both worked
I had vcore at 1.32 and that worked.
I had c states on
power limit was 200/180/1

I'm really really frustrated that it won't work. I know I did hardly any messing around at all when I had it before.


----------



## nezzarix

Bah, I'm done for now. Tired of rebooting and I'm tired of entering my overly long Truecrypt boot password. I'll continue the struggle tomorrow morning. I have a feeling I may just give up 1.328 and increase the voltage.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


No luck. Noticed that raising VCCIO to 1.15v actually made the tests fail faster.










did you try and reduce that 1.125v and change the command rate?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


BSOD in BC2.
Sigh.
I'm getting too frustrated to mess with it any more. The preset oc of 4.4 in the bios is stable as a rock and the temps are fine. I think I just have a pretty crappy chip for overclocking.

*edit*
Ok, so I know the following was true about the stable oc I had before.
I used LLC of 1 and 2, both worked
I had vcore at 1.32 and that worked.
I had c states on
power limit was 200/180/1

I'm really really frustrated that it won't work. I know I did hardly any messing around at all when I had it before.


could be the actual game, did you try playing something else? could maybe even a corrupt OS or even hard drive. maybe even your gpu driver.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


Bah, I'm done for now. Tired of rebooting and I'm tired of entering my overly long Truecrypt boot password. I'll continue the struggle tomorrow morning. I have a feeling I may just give up 1.328 and increase the voltage.


lol it can be fustrating but keep at it and you'll get there. I'll try and assist you as best as I can.


----------



## t00sl0w

can i get some help. 
have vcore set to 1.36 now with LLC. 
ram at stock timings of 999-24 1t @ 1.65
vccio @ 1.15

passed 30mins of 1344
failed 1792 around 30mins, wasnt at the pc so i dont know, walked in on a 0x124 bsod.

i am buying a new ram kit tomorrow, but are there any settings in the bios i can try to adjust?

i have all the power saving crap enabled in the bios.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


could be the actual game, did you try playing something else? could maybe even a corrupt OS or even hard drive. maybe even your gpu driver.


I don't think so. When i use the preset oc from the bios its fine, have done multiple 12hour blend runs and many hours of BC2 with no issues.

What's frustrating is I called asrock today and asked what the settings for the preset oc are, and he couldnt tell me. Said he wished he knew but it isnt documented, and I cant see any of the settings in the bios, all still says auto, but I know that's not right.


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Hi all, I would like to join this club. I know that this isn't a high overclock or anything, but it was my first time and I didn't want to do anything bad and damage something. It is a custom blend, and I think that I followed all of the rules correctly.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*









did you try and reduce that 1.125v and change the command rate?

lol it can be fustrating but keep at it and you'll get there. I'll try and assist you as best as I can.



I haven't tried 1.125 but I've tried 1.1 and 1.5 with 1N and 2N each. I'll give that a shot in the morning. I just tried increasing the voltage to see if that would do it and It didn't. More convinced than ever than 4.7Ghz @ 1.328 may not be in the books for me. Curse the people with their godly chips









Thanks again for all your help, I appreciate it. I'll give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace*


Hi all, I would like to join this club. I know that this isn't a high overclock or anything, but it was my first time and I didn't want to do anything bad and damage something. It is a custom blend, and I think that I followed all of the rules correctly.


Nice, did you change anything other than the multi?


----------



## donkrx

Fuloran, one thing I'm kinda curious about... you said you are super stable using the auto tune OC feature @ 4.4ghz. But having lots of problems @ 4.5ghz manually overclocking.

Instead of going for 4.5 right now can you try to back it down 1 notch and try to get (manually) a stable 4.4ghz OC by yourself? Because if _you_ cannot get it stable at 4.4, but the _auto tune_ can, then we are missing something.

Also as mentioned at some point corruption could be an issue because of all the bsods but if the auto tune feature still produces stable clocks then I am not as inclined to blame that.....


----------



## Thatsnasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


I haven't tried 1.125 but I've tried 1.1 and 1.5 with 1N and 2N each. I'll give that a shot in the morning. I just tried increasing the voltage to see if that would do it and It didn't. More convinced than ever than 4.7Ghz @ 1.328 may not be in the books for me. Curse the people with their godly chips









Thanks again for all your help, I appreciate it. I'll give it another go tomorrow.


Try using my BIOS settings, we have the same board








haha. good luck tomorrow though!


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace*


Hi all, I would like to join this club. I know that this isn't a high overclock or anything, but it was my first time and I didn't want to do anything bad and damage something. It is a custom blend, and I think that I followed all of the rules correctly.


Good job!

Just out of curiosity, how did you setup your case fans and what's your ambient room temperature? I had a Silver Arrow (similar enough to your NH-D14) in an Antec 900 and saw some pretty decent temperature gains by flipping the top fan to intake and setting up a fast rear exhaust fan. May drop your temps a bit.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thatsnasty*


Try using my BIOS settings, we have the same board








haha. good luck tomorrow though!


We have the same board but my ram is pretty mediocre (huge sale) and you have a pretty godly chip







I've tried your settings and several variations without much luck. Really hope I can stabilize the 4.7 overclock without more voltage. Granted, the voltage I'm using isn't high for 4.7.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


Fuloran, one thing I'm kinda curious about... you said you are super stable using the auto tune OC feature @ 4.4ghz. But having lots of problems @ 4.5ghz manually overclocking.

Instead of going for 4.5 right now can you try to back it down 1 notch and try to get (manually) a stable 4.4ghz OC by yourself? Because if _you_ cannot get it stable at 4.4, but the _auto tune_ can, then we are missing something.

Also as mentioned at some point corruption could be an issue because of all the bsods but if the auto tune feature still produces stable clocks then I am not as inclined to blame that.....


Sure, I can give it a shot. And I have been using the auto tune for days without 1 bsod or lockup. I wish I knew what the heck the issue is, I am starting to really wonder about my chip.


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Nice, did you change anything other than the multi?


I changed the voltage to offset -40, PLL to 1.75, VCCIO to 1.064, power limits to 230/200, and LLC one step above none. I also put my RAM at their specified settings. I think that is all I did, but there may be some other settings I missed.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace*


Hi all, I would like to join this club. I know that this isn't a high overclock or anything, but it was my first time and I didn't want to do anything bad and damage something. It is a custom blend, and I think that I followed all of the rules correctly.


Added welcome to the club







Nice overclock btw









grab your sig right here:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*Remember when you have some time:*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*Spreadsheet Update*
I have created a new sheet for BIOS templates, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_



Check the other's for examples


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Thanks! How do you take screenshots in your BIOS? I haven't seen any option and as far as I know print screen doesn't work.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace*


Thanks! How do you take screenshots in your BIOS? I haven't seen any option and as far as I know print screen doesn't work.


Make sure USB stick is inserted and press F12.

Also you should turn off spread spectrum







It will make your BLCK a nice 100Mhz.


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Ok, I will try and do that when I have time. When I tried to disable spread spectrum the computer would dual boot, so I left it on. It might be an issue with my BIOS, although I am not sure. If there was some way to make it not dual boot I would do it, but right now I would rather lose .2 BCLK than be annoyed when my computer turns on.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace*


Ok, I will try and do that when I have time. When I tried to disable spread spectrum the computer would dual boot, so I left it on. It might be an issue with my BIOS, although I am not sure. If there was some way to make it not dual boot I would do it, but right now I would rather lose .2 BCLK than be annoyed when my computer turns on.


What version of the BIOS are you using?


----------



## iBlendYourFace

I am using version 1.60. It was the one on the CD that came with the board, and I don't know how to update it. I think that the newest version of the BIOS is 1.90, but I have heard that it has made some overclocks unstable that have been stable in 1.70 or lower.

Do you think that I should update it, and could you please tell me how if so?









I would like to fix the 99.8 BCLK if I could.


----------



## Rellian

Haha, 9 hrs stable and then a BSOD due to OS error on my SSD. It was an 0x7A so I need to run chkdsk /f and then restart.









After 9 hours and because of the nature of the problem I'm convinced it's stable though so I'm gonna kick it up a notch and try for more. Gonna turn hyperthreading off as well to get some more heat and voltage clearance.

Fun stuff...


----------



## Roksonixx

what are default / overclocking values for :

long duration maintained
and primaty plane current limit, what do each of them do specifically


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*


what are default / overclocking values for :

long duration maintained
and primaty plane current limit, what do each of them do specifically


I posted my settings for the bios spreadsheet. Check them out. I think you should go ahead and flash to 1.90. I don't think it will hamper an overclock. You can set those to 250. And core current limit to 255.


----------



## Roksonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


I posted my settings for the bios spreadsheet. Check them out. I think you should go ahead and flash to 1.90. I don't think it will hamper an overclock. You can set those to 250. And core current limit to 255.


1.9 ? im on 1850...


----------



## CloudX

Sorry about that! I confused your rig with iblendyourface's. I'm sorry about that! For you those settings are good to go.


----------



## Roksonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Sorry about that! I confused your rig with iblendyourface's. I'm sorry about that! For you those settings are good to go.


i know but my bios lists long duration maintained and primary plane current limit,

both go up in extremely small values (0.125 per notch...) and setting 200 for it is gonna take 5 mins of holding the button down..... i'll just leave it at auto i guess


----------



## Alepale

I was having problems getting 12-hour blend stable and found out it was failing at 1792 FFT. I tested that particular FFT length separately and got 124 BSOD in 10 min.

I upped PLL to 1.9 (BIOS doesn't have 1.89 option) but a worker failed right after I started Blend test and BSOD'd after couple seconds. PLL at 1.88 failed as well so I set it 1.72 and it no longer fails 1792 FFT.

Here's the result:









I have a Gigabyte board but I don't want to use Easytune because it messes up with settings. Easytune sometimes crashes my PC and once it set multiplier higher than it should be although I didn't change settings myself. HWiNFO shows the same vcore reading as Easytune, so it's ok?


----------



## Point Blank Rob

omg golden?! 1.152v for 4.7ghz!? is this real lol?


----------



## Alepale

It's QPI/VTT what CPU-Z shows. Vcore is on the lower right corner and is far above average.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

hmmm, thats strange


----------



## Rellian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alepale;14557302*
> It's QPI/VTT what CPU-Z shows. Vcore is on the lower right corner and is far above average.


I'm no expert Ale but that is odd. QPI/VTT as far as waht I've read is the VCCio value and not the VCore so I think it's odd that CPU-Z is showing such a small VCore. I have VCCIO set at 1.15v but my "Core Voltage" in CPU-Z shows the actual core voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alepale;14555939*
> I was having problems getting 12-hour blend stable and found out it was failing at 1792 FFT. I tested that particular FFT length separately and got 124 BSOD in 10 min.


I upped my multi from 47 to 48 yesterday and was getting 0X124 errors as well. I upped my VCore in .005 increments until this went away. It was interesting because both 1344 & 1792 torture tests were failing at the beginning, then as I upped the VCore 1344 started getting stable and 1792 would BSOD with 0X124, then a couple more tweaks of VCore and both went stable, 6 hours so far. My PLL is at 1.7 by the way.


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Here is the settings of my BIOS as asked for. If I missed any places tell me and I will upload them here.























































Also, how do you update your BIOS? I've never done it before and on the ASRock website they say it might cause problems if you incorrectly update it.


----------



## sintricate

What setting are you guys using in the DIGI+ VRM PWM mode menu?


----------



## munaim1

*Alepale*

Added, HWinfo is fine, screenshot is perfect, thank for contributing









_Grab your sig from here:_



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*iBlendYourFace*

Thank you for your stable BIOS settings. Updating your mobo bios is generally a good thing, especially if it's a new socket,however their may be bugs. To update head over to the asrock mobo club and you should find some more info: http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/912219-official-asrock-p67-discussion-owners-club.html

Write down your settings somewhere, clear CMOS before updating and then load up your profile if it's there or manually input your settings :t)


----------



## vicrol123

a 2500k its stable a 4.0-4.2Ghz with stock voltage?

Regards!


----------



## Rellian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14558953*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What setting are you guys using in the DIGI+ VRM PWM mode menu?


Not sure. I'll check and let you know in another 5 hrs 11 minutes.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14558973*
> *Write down your settings somewhere,* clear CMOS before updating and then load up your profile if it's there or manually input your settings :t)


THIS! I learned the hard way that updating your BIOS may erase all previous settings









...after a few hours of tinkering, I'm back to 4.8GHz though


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14559153*
> THIS! I learned the hard way that updating your BIOS may erase all previous settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...after a few hours of tinkering, I'm back to 4.8GHz though


Lol same here, I was fortunate to have written my BIOS settings on here for my overclock, but didn't realise that updating the BIOS cleared the saved profiles. that's why im quite reluctant to update to the 1850 BIOS, I have nearly 7 pofiles saved and a bit too lazy


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Ok, I probably will try updating my BIOS later today. It looks like 2.00 is the most recent version, so I will attempt to flash to that.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicrol123;14559051*
> a 2500k its stable a 4.0-4.2Ghz with stock voltage?
> 
> Regards!










depends on how good the chip is, but I doubt without a small voltage bump that it would be possible. Try it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace;14559320*
> Ok, I probably will try updating my BIOS later today. It looks like 2.00 is the most recent version, so I will attempt to flash to that.


Good luck, hope it goes well


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicrol123;14559051*
> a 2500k its stable a 4.0-4.2Ghz with stock voltage?
> 
> Regards!


Mine will do 4.2 without changing anything but the multi and is totally stable. 4.5 however...


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14559396*
> Mine will do 4.2 without changing anything but the multi and is totally stable. 4.5 however...


Were you able to get it stable at 4.4Ghz?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


Were you able to get it stable at 4.4Ghz?


I haven't messed with it yet, went to bed last night and I'm still at work. gonna work on it tonight. I'm really starting to think I have a crappy overclocker and just need more vcore than average.


----------



## nezzarix

Screw it, 4.6Ghz is enough for me. 4.7Ghz isn't worth all the trouble and extra voltage I have to use. I guess this is defeat.

EDIT: Scratch that, going to keep on trying.


----------



## Rellian

Ok so I went 9 hours 48 minutes this time and then got a BSOD with error 0X7F. Also, upon reboot my SSD is no longer recognized by the BIOS. This happened last time at aound 9 hours and I needed to reset the CMOS for the drive to be recognized again.

I think my overclock is stable but I need to figure out why my SSD suddenly can't be recognized at around the 9 hour mark. I did follow the instructions in the OP related to SSD's and LPM so I don't think that's it. Once I reset the CMOS, the drive shows up in the BIOS and works fine again.

It's an OCZ Vertex3 running on the eSATA 6GB connection.

Any suggestions on how to remedey this? I know I could run the OS from another drive to try and pass the stress test but, I'd really like to fix this issue.

Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions.


----------



## nezzarix

Huh... I was messing around with my Vcore Phase control and was actually able to lower my 4.6Ghz voltage by changing it from Extreme to Manual - Ultra Fast. Not sure what the difference is...


----------



## sockpirate

As you know muna, i will be either making a whole nother rig or upgrading my current rig. Either way i will have access to two chips, havent decided whether to go with a 2500k or another 2600k(for testing purposes). Anyway with that being said i decided to push my chip to 5ghz, you know already how stubborn my chip is, it needs more volts than others for this clock, which makes me frown.

I cant post into windows with anything less than 1.535v, but once there pretty darn stable....
I was really expecting to come how to either a fried chip or a bluescreen.

Now everyone get ready to gasp and moan and groan, this goes to show how resilient these little sandy bridge chips are....1.535v @ 5ghz HT on for close to 5 hours in prime blend.

Even though my AC is blasting, temps still reached insane heights as you can see 89,98,98,95 as the maximum of all cores. Despite the AC blasting the New Mexico weather is unforgiving at best, its 93 degrees outside right now, and about 80 in my house.....

Well here is the "damage" lol....



Im going to do a remount of my D14 and try some different paste and see if i can get some better numbers in terms of temps, maybe test at night with windows open for a better ambient. That should at least keep me below 90c im hoping.

Either way this chip a a darn trooper lol....


----------



## CloudX

You'll never fix it. When you bsod and dump to the drive it gets "locked" for lack of a better word until you power off and back on or let it re-initialize. Happens and all the Asus I've had hands on, the asrock does it too. When dump gets to 100%, if it even makes it, just power off don't let it reboot itself. Mine just shuts off (usually) and when I power on everything is fine. If it hangs or I let it sit it will reboot after and my raid takes a good 30seconds to cone online.


----------



## nezzarix

4Ghz with 1.520? That's a lot of punishment for 4Ghz.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


4Ghz with 1.520? That's a lot of punishment for 4Ghz.


Holy crap, it must have downclocked from the temps! It was at x50 multi when i left for the gym LOL!

I didnt even notice that!

Truly weird, running at x50 right now!


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Holy crap, it must have downclocked from the temps! It was at x50 multi when i left for the gym LOL!

I didnt even notice that!

Truly weird, running at x50 right now!


Wonder what kind of temps it would have reached if it remained at 5Ghz


----------



## sockpirate

probably would have blown up!

This is so weird, i could have sworn before i took the screen shot the multi was at 5007Mhz, like it is right now.

LOL this is so fail!


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


probably would have blown up!


On the bright side, you'll have the warmest house in town when winter comes along









Actually, that's what I do during winter. Crank up my overclock and save on my heating.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


On the bright side, you'll have the warmest house in town when winter comes along









Actually, that's what I do during winter. Crank up my overclock and save on my heating.


Yeah i cant wait until winter comes, it comes so late for NM though and lingers on too long...Starts in like January and doesnt get warn until April.


----------



## fuloran1

Ok, so just for a test I tried to boot to windows with a 47 multi. Could not do it, no matter the voltage up to 1.44. I think, after a lot of consideration, that I just have a chip that isn't great at overclocking. I am also starting to suspect that it wasn't as stable as I thought before, as I had the same issues with the same game then as well.

Therefore, I am going to just treat this like I would any other oc and up the vcore instead of trying to get it stable at a voltage I am no longer sure about. I have it testing at 1.34v with LLC at 2 on fixed voltage.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ok, so just for a test I tried to boot to windows with a 47 multi. Could not do it, no matter the voltage up to 1.44. I think, after a lot of consideration, that I just have a chip that isn't great at overclocking. I am also starting to suspect that it wasn't as stable as I thought before, as I had the same issues with the same game then as well.

Therefore, I am going to just treat this like I would any other oc and up the vcore instead of trying to get it stable at a voltage I am no longer sure about. I have it testing at 1.34v with LLC at 2 on fixed voltage.


Have you considered enabling PLL overvolt?


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ok, so just for a test I tried to boot to windows with a 47 multi. Could not do it, no matter the voltage up to 1.44. I think, after a lot of consideration, that I just have a chip that isn't great at overclocking. I am also starting to suspect that it wasn't as stable as I thought before, as I had the same issues with the same game then as well.

Therefore, I am going to just treat this like I would any other oc and up the vcore instead of trying to get it stable at a voltage I am no longer sure about. I have it testing at 1.34v with LLC at 2 on fixed voltage.


I am not too familiar with Asrock motherboards (not even sure how to pronounce it? ass rock?) but what settings do you have under Phase Control? Are you able to change it to manual and select between different speeds? If so, give Ultra Fast a try. Worked wonders for me.

Don't worry man, you'll get there







Also, nice signature


----------



## fuloran1

hmmmm...PLL overvolt, I think I remember disabling that, maybe that's the cause of my issues? And I don't see phase control in my options, could it be called something else?

Thanks guys!


----------



## sockpirate

Before you do anything else enable PLL Overvolt , then report back if that helped or not.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


hmmmm...PLL overvolt, I think I remember disabling that, maybe that's the cause of my issues? And I don't see phase control in my options, could it be called something else?

Thanks guys!


Are you able to post screenshots of your bios?

EDIT: Saw screenshots of your motherboard's bios. Didn't see that setting anywhere. Perhaps ASRock calls it something else....


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Before you do anything else enable PLL Overvolt , then report back if that helped or not.


I did, bsod at 1.32v, trying 1.34 at 45 multi. Thanks!


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


I did, bsod at 1.32v, trying 1.34 at 45 multi. Thanks!


So PLL Overvolt helped or did not?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


So PLL Overvolt helped or did not?


Sorry, did not.


----------



## sockpirate

hmmm yeah you might just need more voltage, past x46multi voltage requirments shoot pretty high. Its not uncommon to need 1.4 minimum for x47-x48


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


hmmm yeah you might just need more voltage, past x46multi voltage requirments shoot pretty high. Its not uncommon to need 1.4 minimum for x47-x48


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. I really just want a stable 4.5, and it's been running the 1792 fft (my nemesis!) for over 20 minutes now no problem, I think I'm on to something here! Just needed a couple of bumps of vcore.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. I really just want a stable 4.5, and it's been running the 1792 fft (my nemesis!) for over 20 minutes now no problem, I think I'm on to something here! Just needed a couple of bumps of vcore.


for my 4.5 i need a minimum of 1.310 in bios.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


for my 4.5 i need a minimum of 1.310 in bios.


I wish, lol. I need 1.34 it looks like. Been stable under the hard fft's and an hour of BC2 so far.


----------



## Roksonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


I wish, lol. I need 1.34 it looks like. Been stable under the hard fft's and an hour of BC2 so far.


i'm about the same... i've kindof narrowed it down to high LLC and +0.005 offset, that makes my vcore go from 1.328 to 1.352 (average 1.344) under prime blend, but it passes those ffts


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*


i'm about the same... i've kindof narrowed it down to high LLC and +0.005 offset, that makes my vcore go from 1.328 to 1.352 (average 1.344) under prime blend, but it passes those ffts


Yeah, and I just did some messing around and for a 4.6 I have to go all the way to 1.42 to be even remotely stable. Just got a bad chip for overclocking is all. But hell, I'll take 4.5. By the time I will ever need more I'll just move up to IB.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*Spreadsheet Update*
I have created a new sheet for BIOS templates, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_




Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*One more thing........ *

*Need to ask a small favour from you guys, now that you have your overclock stable, it would be greatly beneficial to ALL 1155 users on this forum to post your results in THIS thread.

It's a free to edit spreadsheet that allows you to input your data in and I would appreciate it if you guys could take a look and spare a couple minutes to fill it in.

It also helps non SB users to have a look at which 1155 mobo's are currently doing well and which are more popular than others.

MUCH APPRECIATED*



*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 90 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*









***PLL VOLTAGE INFO***
I been recently testing something for the last few days and that is PLL voltage. In the first few instance I've find that lowering actually helps stability for some cpu's, now it seems that more and more are actually trying it and results have been great.

Just 2 hours ago I recommended fuloran1 who was having having stability issue's for last few days to try the following thing:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


they are all on deafult I pressume?

What I want you to try is, decrease the PLL voltage to around 1.7/1.71v and test for stability and record what happens, then I want you to increase the PLL voltage to around 1.89v and again see what happens. The objective is to see whether or not your chip like high PLL or low PLL voltage, then we'll take it from there.



From having continous BSODS at the 7/8minute of the 1792 FFT he tried many things without success. He tried the above method and changed PLL voltage to 1.71v.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Ok, so now* I didnt get a bsod*, but a worker failed at 8 minutes. Raised pll to 1.89 and testing.


Progress!!!!! No bsod and worker failing can be an indication of near stability. Dropping the PLL certainly helped.

Here's another instance, Roksonixx kept failing the 1344 FTTs and then after trying the same thing:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*

it might just be pure luck but i've put my PLL voltage down to 1.7v and vcore down 4 notches and im 10 minutes into those bloody 1344 fft's ....

fingers crossed! if i can get this to work i'll update my "stable" score in your thread



After a few minutes:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*

i tried a few above 1.8 and down to 1.75, but i've just tried 1.7 and it's worked wonders...20 minutes into that damn test, with a nice low vcore now....

it's rather strange that a high voltage can throw things off, with vcore it doesnt matter if you're 0.01 or 0.1 above, it still works because it has "enough"

*i'd recommend putting 124 bsod's on your thread to "too much / to little PLL voltage", because that's certainly what's happened here*



Seems like PLL voltage does make a difference. He could be right in saying error 124 could correspond to PLL voltage as oposed to VTT (VCCIO) and vcore. This is a good find.!!









Again:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


As I mentioned earlier, *I had a goal of finally passing Prime95 Custom @ 1344K using 7168MB (exactly 7GB) of memory for 30 minutes. Well, after a bunch of trials and errors, I finally did it!* I stopped my test at 33 minutes because I just couldn't wait any longer.









http://home.comcast.net/~twocables/33Minutes%21.png (1680 x 1050)

I'm sorry for forgetting to include my name in Notepad, but I was a little bit too excited. So, let's just go by the date and time on the Taskbar for now.









*Anyway, what allowed me to do this was dropping my CPU PLL Voltage all the way down to 1.70000V which seems to run at 1.693V - 1.696V (that is, after testing several different CPU PLL Voltages).*


Yet more proof that, reducing PLL voltage is the way forward for getting the system stable.

Please read the above about CPU PLL voltage


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Argh... just got a BSOD while playing WoW. It looked like a 0x1E, but I wasn't able to get a clear look before the computer restarted.







I've heard that sometimes idle/random BSODs while using offset can be caused be having C3/C6 states enabled, which I do.

A little while ago I was about to join this club, as I had passed 12 hours of prime, but then I got a BSOD, also while playing WoW. It was a 0x124 error, so I decided to raise the vcore. I think it must be caused by the C states because it doesn't seem to be related to heavy load. I think that I will try disabling them, but what do you guys think? Should I raise vcore again or disable these two states?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace*


Argh... just got a BSOD while playing WoW. It looked like a 0x1E, but I wasn't able to get a clear look before the computer restarted.







I've heard that sometimes idle/random BSODs while using offset can be caused be having C3/C6 states enabled, which I do.

A little while ago I was about to join this club, as I had passed 12 hours of prime, but then I got a BSOD, also while playing WoW. It was a 0x124 error, so I decided to raise the vcore. I think it must be caused by the C states because it doesn't seem to be related to heavy load. I think that I will try disabling them, but what do you guys think? Should I raise vcore again or disable these two states?


If your using offset voltage then disable them, if your using manual voltage then run them on auto.

Also whats your PLL voltage at?


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Using offset voltage, so I guess I will disable them and see if it helps. My PLL voltage is at 1.750, although I haven't done much testing to find the "sweet spot". Also, my BIOS only has a few options of PLL voltage and you can't type in the number you want.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace*


Using offset voltage, so I guess I will disable them and see if it helps. My PLL voltage is at 1.750, although I haven't done much testing to find the "sweet spot". Also, my BIOS only has a few options of PLL voltage and you can't type in the number you want.


oh right gotcha, well let us know how you get on with that.

Hope that helps


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Just disabled the two states. Hopefully it will be completely stable this time!


----------



## cba1986

Guys keep this in mind when you do a custom blend:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2575077


----------



## Roksonixx

with regard to PLL voltage, here's an update:

got my system stable using a +0.005 offset, got bored, put system down to -0.005 offset, and started PLL at 1.7v,

ran prime blend, 1344FFT, 3000MB ram, results follow:

1.7000v, worker failed at 17 minutes
1.70625 bsod at 5 minutes
1.7125 bsod at 2 minutes
1.71875, passed 2x15 minute runs (continuous), not satisfied i played bad company 2 for a few hours, left the pc idle for 10 minutes to cool a little, and re-ran fft 2x15 minutes, passed again...


----------



## vovkaperm

Hi everyone again!
Hope I'll qualify for the Stable club now.
Here's my second run.


http://imgur.com/kBMMU


And the UEFI settings

































































Hope, comrades, can advise me something on my settings!


----------



## Roksonixx

you shouldn't need vccio that high


----------



## vovkaperm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14566272*
> with regard to PLL voltage, here's an update:
> 
> got my system stable using a +0.005 offset, got bored, put system down to -0.005 offset, and started PLL at 1.7v,
> 
> ran prime blend, 1344FFT, 3000MB ram, results follow:
> 
> 1.7000v, worker failed at 17 minutes
> 1.70625 bsod at 5 minutes
> 1.7125 bsod at 2 minutes
> 1.71875, passed 2x15 minute runs (continuous), not satisfied i played bad company 2 for a few hours, left the pc idle for 10 minutes to cool a little, and re-ran fft 2x15 minutes, passed again...


Very interesting! I'll go and try if this will work for me.


----------



## vovkaperm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14566397*
> you shouldn't need vccio that high


I havn't found the lowest point yet, but 1.15 makes memtest fail after some time... So I've decided to bump it up to suggested maximum to make it stable as rock.


----------



## Roksonixx

i do have a feeling this pll thing is just false hope..... i really don't see how 0.0125volts on something that shouldn't affect an overclock can go from a 2 minute bsod to completely stable.

i just ran 1792FFT's and bsod within the first minute...


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace;14565591*
> Argh... just got a BSOD while playing WoW. It looked like a 0x1E, but I wasn't able to get a clear look before the computer restarted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that sometimes idle/random BSODs while using offset can be caused be having C3/C6 states enabled, which I do.
> 
> A little while ago I was about to join this club, as I had passed 12 hours of prime, but then I got a BSOD, also while playing WoW. It was a 0x124 error, so I decided to raise the vcore. I think it must be caused by the C states because it doesn't seem to be related to heavy load. I think that I will try disabling them, but what do you guys think? Should I raise vcore again or disable these two states?


The asrock p67 has been loving the 1.750 pll. You won't randomly BSOD anymore with c3/c6 disabled. I'd lower the vcore and do some quick 1344/1792 custom FFTs to find the right voltage. You may need less since you bumped it when you BSODed.


----------



## McLaren_F1

vovkaperm, nice temps @ 1.43v

Whats ambient temp?


----------



## vovkaperm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;14566726*
> vovkaperm, nice temps @ 1.43v
> 
> Whats ambient temp?


About 25-26°C
But in the morning, when the highest temp was fixed the sun was shining right in to the windows, so I think the ambient temperature raised a couple of degrees... Usually when I do prime short runs the temp never raises above 71 on the hottest core..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14566565*
> i do have a feeling this pll thing is just false hope..... i really don't see how 0.0125volts on something that shouldn't affect an overclock can go from a 2 minute bsod to completely stable.
> 
> i just ran 1792FFT's and bsod within the first minute...


You do realise that the two FFTs are different from each other, if u stabalize 1344 with x pll doesnt mean that it'll pass the 1792 FFT. First find the right pll voltage for 1344 then change it according to 1792. Simple, I cant understand why you seem to think this pll thing is false hope? Its working for everyone but you apparently.


----------



## Roksonixx

it's not working for everybody, the point i'm making is that people are believing they are stable, when they're on the edge of it,

if someone comes along with 1.3vcore, and 1.8pll, saying when they run prime they bsod after 10 minutes, then they change their pll to 1.7 and say "it worked" after they passed 20 minutes of prime, that's nothing short of luck - if you can pass the first 10 minutes, you can pass the 2nd 10 minutes too,

the problem i have with this method is i can run prime for 30 minutes, then reboot, change nothing, and bsod within 2 minutes of starting prime again, the fact that i changed the pll voltage doesn't mean anything, but because you get lucky with a prime run then all of a sudden it's believe to have worked... if you truely wanted to prove it was working you'd have to have people doing multiple runs without changing the voltage (until they errored or bsod) and take an average of the amount of time they lasted, i've changed every setting under the sun from my bios, and im literally 2 notches under perfectly stable and nothing works except more vcore.. i bet if you asked the people here to reset their hard fft's a couple of times, they'd find they weren't as better off as they first thought

the point im trying to make is this, take my case of what just happened, i raised my pll 4 times, that gave prime 4 chances to get a decent run, 1.7 i lasted 17 minutes, i couldve easily lasted 30 if i lasted 17, 2nd time i bsod after 5 minutes, 3rd time i bsod after 2 minutes, things get worse, then all of a sudden i'm 'stable' for 2 seperate 30 minute runs, i try a different fft, and i bsod in 2 minutes...

i nudged the pll up once more, worker errored in 3 minutes, i reboot, change nothing, and i pass 15 minutes, it's completely random

edit: the only explanation i have is my vcore fluctuation, and that i don't have the same "problem" as everyone else. i seem to always be bobbing around 3 voltages in cpu-z no matter what my phase control is or what my LLC is, if my voltage is dipping even 0.001v below what it needs for a split second, then i'm bound to bsod EVENTUALLY (or have prime throw an error). so i need to bump it up a few more than it really needs to keep the "bottom" end of the vcore dropped too low


----------



## vovkaperm

I've done some quick testing with PLL voltage, and found it could make lower Vcores work, but, I repeat - quick testing, not stable. For example when PLL was on auto I got bsod as soon as my Vcore dropped to [email protected] under load, now, when PLL is set to 1,7-1,725 (any in that range) I get it working even at Vcore dropping to 1,392 under load, but at random time I get my 4th worker stopped with error (when testing 1344 FFT)...
I'll mention it once again - this are just quick testing and just my observations..


----------



## Roksonixx

that 4th worker error can easily be a bsod


----------



## vovkaperm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14567014*
> that 4th worker error can easily be a bsod


Yep, it had just bsod'ed


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14566658*
> The asrock p67 has been loving the 1.750 pll. You won't randomly BSOD anymore with c3/c6 disabled. I'd lower the vcore and do some quick 1344/1792 custom FFTs to find the right voltage. You may need less since you bumped it when you BSODed.


I will try to lower the vcore to -.045 offset, which is what I had before when I did a 12 hour prime run. At -.050 it failed the custom blend, so I think .045 may be the right spot. Unfortunately I will be away from my computer for the next week or so, which means I won't be able to test it.


----------



## vovkaperm

To my mind, we have to figure it out how this PLL works and how to use it properly.


----------



## iBlendYourFace

It seems generally like lower PLL helps stabilize overclocks; although the opposite can also be true. If your overclock is almost stable (failing worker in prime without BSOD) then either a drop in PLL or a raise looks like it can help.


----------



## Roksonixx

i'm at the point now where i can just put an ultra high LLC, -0.015 offset, and know it's stable, 1-2 notches doesnt even make 1*C difference for me, and it's just giving me headaches trying all these settings,

short of buying a new chip, i think i'll just stick with it like this


----------



## Rellian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14566983*
> it's not working for everybody, the point i'm making is that people are believing they are stable, when they're on the edge of it,
> 
> if someone comes along with 1.3vcore, and 1.8pll, saying when they run prime they bsod after 10 minutes, then they change their pll to 1.7 and say "it worked" after they passed 20 minutes of prime, that's nothing short of luck - if you can pass the first 10 minutes, you can pass the 2nd 10 minutes too,
> 
> the problem i have with this method is i can run prime for 30 minutes, then reboot, change nothing, and bsod within 2 minutes of starting prime again, the fact that i changed the pll voltage doesn't mean anything, but because you get lucky with a prime run then all of a sudden it's believe to have worked... if you truely wanted to prove it was working you'd have to have people doing multiple runs without changing the voltage (until they errored or bsod) and take an average of the amount of time they lasted, i've changed every setting under the sun from my bios, and im literally 2 notches under perfectly stable and nothing works except more vcore.. i bet if you asked the people here to reset their hard fft's a couple of times, they'd find they weren't as better off as they first thought
> 
> the point im trying to make is this, take my case of what just happened, i raised my pll 4 times, that gave prime 4 chances to get a decent run, 1.7 i lasted 17 minutes, i couldve easily lasted 30 if i lasted 17, 2nd time i bsod after 5 minutes, 3rd time i bsod after 2 minutes, things get worse, then all of a sudden i'm 'stable' for 2 seperate 30 minute runs, i try a different fft, and i bsod in 2 minutes...
> 
> i nudged the pll up once more, worker errored in 3 minutes, i reboot, change nothing, and i pass 15 minutes, it's completely random
> 
> edit: the only explanation i have is my vcore fluctuation, and that i don't have the same "problem" as everyone else. i seem to always be bobbing around 3 voltages in cpu-z no matter what my phase control is or what my LLC is, if my voltage is dipping even 0.001v below what it needs for a split second, then i'm bound to bsod EVENTUALLY (or have prime throw an error). so i need to bump it up a few more than it really needs to keep the "bottom" end of the vcore dropped too low


Hey Rok, I'm no expert at this but I've found that the inconsitencies you are talking about are themselves symptoms of instability. I've found that once you get close the the "perfect" VCore value things will get more consistent. I get a bit compulsive with this stuff so write down the settings and every single result in a spreadsheet so I do see patterns.

As far as the PLL voltage, it's not conclusive by any means but, I was getting BSOD's at 48 multiplier at 1.45 volts with PLL set to auto and these were quick kicks after a minute or two. Since I set the PLL to 1.7v I pass both 1344 and 1792 and have gotten two 9+ hour runs on blend at 1.435v and 1.440v. I am now more than 9 hours into a third attempt, this time at 1.440v. BTW - the previous errors on my 9 hour runs were 0X7a and were due to hardware issues. I had to update my SSD firmware.

My advice, and take it for what it's worth, is to set the PLL at 1.7 and leave it there. If others are stable with this value then it evidently can't hurt and it could in fact help you get stable. Do the same with the other settings folks on this board suggest. Then adjust your VCore until you are stable or get too hot and need to back off on the multi. This seems to be working for me and I am getting a "feel" for when I'm close. Things do calm down when you get close to being stable so the inconsitencies you describe will go away eventually. Make sure you are checking the error codes on the BSOD's and check the OP (if you don't see them there do a Google search) on what these mean, it can help a ton.

Have fun!


----------



## Mindblowing

Finally:









Took a lot of reading here, testing, try & error, messing with settings, etc etc etc.

Noteworthy Bios settings:

LLC lvl 3
offset - 0.05
Internal PLL overvoltage disabled


----------



## lagittaja

I've now been playing with the PLL voltage.
4.5Ghz=LLC 75%, current protection 150%, vrm fixed freq. 300Khz, vcore 1.275v
I tried PLL at 1.70v but worker #3 seemed "slow", it didn't fail but lagged behind like 5-10tests so I bumped it up notch by notch and now I am at 1.725v and 1344 and 1792 fft's pass splendid.
Been adjusting them through AI Suite II, and yesyes no need to rant about software overclocking. I mainly use ASII to quickly adjust the settings as I go. After that I go to bios and set them there.
I'll try to lower the vcore still a little bit more.

E: And ^ I don't understand people using offset and additional turbo voltage.
It's a pain in the arse to work with. Atleast it was on my 2 previous boards, -M and -M Pro
Fixed voltage is so much easier.


----------



## fuloran1

Ok, so thinking I had it licked, I set a blend last night and went to bed. Woke up, and it had bsod'd. I wish I knew what was going on, and why it was stable before and isn't now.

It also _seems_ to bsod at about the same time every time, after a couple of ours.


----------



## Tunagoblin

I have both 4.8 and 5.0 stable here and my CPU PLL Voltage has to be at 1.832.
Anything lower will make it unstable on my system.
I've tested this before moving it notch by notch from 1.709.
1.832 is my number.


----------



## gessay

finally passed... took me a good 3 days of testing


----------



## fuloran1

Ok, so I figured it out! Bad chip! I decided that I was going crazy, so I would run a blend for a while at stock to ensure stability, 2 hours in a bsod. I'm like, ok, has to be the chip, so since I got it at my local MC, I went and exchanged it this morning.

Now keep in mind, I could not even boot to windows at 4.7 no matter what voltage i put in up to 1.44. I also tried the preset 4.8 oc on my old chip, and it wouldn't boot to windows either.

So I install this one, and just for the fun of it decided to try the 4.8 preset just to see, and it boots right up! Ran a quick 20 minute blend and it was fine. vcore was at 1.4 or so, and other than the temps being a little higher than I like (topped out at 78) it was perfectly fine.


----------



## Rellian

I had to update the firmware for my SSD but once I did that I stopped the BSOD at the 9 hour mark that occurred 2 times. Third time is the charm, almost 17 hours.

My heat is a bit high but ambient was probably 80F yesterday afternoon so I'm happy with these temps. Don't think I wanna go higher though unless I upgrade to the H100. Thanks to everyone for their help and suggestions. I couldn't have done this without the assistance on this forum.

*RESULTS:*










*BIOS Settings:*
































































Cheers!


----------



## Roksonixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rellian;14567188*
> Hey Rok, I'm no expert at this but I've found that the inconsitencies you are talking about are themselves symptoms of instability. I've found that once you get close the the "perfect" VCore value things will get more consistent. I get a bit compulsive with this stuff so write down the settings and every single result in a spreadsheet so I do see patterns.
> 
> As far as the PLL voltage, it's not conclusive by any means but, I was getting BSOD's at 48 multiplier at 1.45 volts with PLL set to auto and these were quick kicks after a minute or two. Since I set the PLL to 1.7v I pass both 1344 and 1792 and have gotten two 9+ hour runs on blend at 1.435v and 1.440v. I am now more than 9 hours into a third attempt, this time at 1.440v. BTW - the previous errors on my 9 hour runs were 0X7a and were due to hardware issues. I had to update my SSD firmware.
> 
> My advice, and take it for what it's worth, is to set the PLL at 1.7 and leave it there. If others are stable with this value then it evidently can't hurt and it could in fact help you get stable. Do the same with the other settings folks on this board suggest. Then adjust your VCore until you are stable or get too hot and need to back off on the multi. This seems to be working for me and I am getting a "feel" for when I'm close. Things do calm down when you get close to being stable so the inconsitencies you describe will go away eventually. Make sure you are checking the error codes on the BSOD's and check the OP (if you don't see them there do a Google search) on what these mean, it can help a ton.
> 
> Have fun!


I get 124 bsod's constantly during prime blend if my vcore is 1-2 notches below stable, ive tried changing pll, dram, and vccio, also putting all my vrm stuff to exreme, and playing with LLC and that, but nothing short of a bump in vcore fixes it,

for 4.5ghz i use ultra high llc, and -0.015 offset, the rest of the stuff is auto/default volts, if i go to -0.020 or -0.025 i could play around with pll until pigs grew wings, it still bsod's 124 every time (or sometimes fails a worker),

the fact that i'm 2 notches under completely stable suggests it isn't me messing with the pll that's making things work, it's the fact that i'm changing something that makes no difference and it's giving prime a chance to last longer in certain cases

if i run intelburntest and put the vcore down 4-5 notches, i'll bsod with a 101 error, which is too little vcore, but it takes like 7 notches more of vcore to stop bsod'ing 124 in prime blend, what annoys me is my voltage fluctuates quite a lot in cpu-z when i'm priming, isn't LLC meant to eliminate that? i could probably go lower on the voltage if i could stop getting it to go so low for a split second, but nothing helps with it


----------



## Smo

Would my overclock be considered stable after running IBT at maximum settings? Or is it specifically a Prime95 12 hour blend that would be accepted as proof?


----------



## Roksonixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14570136*
> Would my overclock be considered stable after running IBT at maximum settings? Or is it specifically a Prime95 12 hour blend that would be accepted as proof?


for a SB cpu definitly NO


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14566124*
> Guys keep this in mind when you do a custom blend:
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2575077


Interesting bro, i'll have a read on that.

*vovkaperm*

Added









Sorry but i'll add the other's in a couple hours.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14570206*
> for a SB cpu definitly NO


Whoa, not just a no. A definitely as well!

Fair do's - looks like my PC will be on all night then


----------



## CloudX

Nice pulsar there smo! Nice build too!


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14570542*
> Nice pulsar there smo! Nice build too!


Cheers bud, should see her now! Tucked away in the garage in pieces









She'll be back soon though, better than ever.


----------



## fuloran1

15 min each of the 1344 and 1792 fft's @ 4.8ghz and 1.39v. Going for a blend for a few hours, this rocks!


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14570676*
> 15 min each of the 1344 and 1792 fft's @ 4.8ghz and 1.39v. Going for a blend for a few hours, this rocks!


With new chip?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14570691*
> With new chip?


Yes sir, working like a champ.


----------



## vovkaperm

Woooohoooo!!! I'm in the club








Thank you Munaim!!!
You guys really helped me to get my overclock real stable! Thank you, comrades!


----------



## Thatsnasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14567700*
> I've now been playing with the PLL voltage.
> 4.5Ghz=LLC 75%, current protection 150%, vrm fixed freq. 300Khz, vcore 1.275v
> I tried PLL at 1.70v but worker #3 seemed "slow", it didn't fail but lagged behind like 5-10tests so I bumped it up notch by notch and now I am at 1.725v and 1344 and 1792 fft's pass splendid.
> Been adjusting them through AI Suite II, and yesyes no need to rant about software overclocking. I mainly use ASII to quickly adjust the settings as I go. After that I go to bios and set them there.
> I'll try to lower the vcore still a little bit more.
> 
> E: And ^ I don't understand people using offset and additional turbo voltage.
> It's a pain in the arse to work with. Atleast it was on my 2 previous boards, -M and -M Pro
> Fixed voltage is so much easier.


This. I tried offset and it wouldn't even do anything stable. It just fluctuated so much on my board ( even at 75% LLC which gives the lowest fluctuation ). It was rediculous.

On another note, good to see so much life in this thread


----------



## lagittaja

Yep.
I had P8P67-M motherboard from february till ~june or something like that.
Changed it to -M Pro B3.
Both mobos sucked BIG time in regards of overclocking.
LLC was hideous on both motherboards, it was either ON or OFF, if it was on, the mobo would feed the cpu with huge vcore spikes. Actually once my chip visited the 1.58v area for few seconds while it was clocked to only 4.5Ghz.
With those mobo's, only oc I managed to get stable, was the "everything else left auto but ratio to 45x".
Nothing worked, [email protected]? Noes. [email protected] voltage? Not even close.
Now I bit the bullet and bought gene-z and tadaa the same chip goes 4.8Ghz nicely stable with 1.384, 5.0Ghz stable with 1.504

I haven't yet tested 4.8Ghz enough so..
Now I'm running 45x100 with 1.280v rock solid.
Would need to run prime someday to update my submission.


----------



## fuloran1

2 hours in on blend and it's looking good. So strange, I think this is the first bad CPU ive gotten. Anyone else gotten a bad intel chip before?


----------



## munaim1

_*Mindblowing*

*gessay*

*Rellian*_

All added, nice overclock guys









Grab your sig here and wear it proudly!!!:



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*.~*Spreadsheet has been updated*~.*


----------



## fuloran1

I'm gonna have a new one for you munaim1!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14572874*
> I'm gonna have a new one for you munaim1!


Looking forward to it bud, seems that your new chip is much better than the old one. Hopefully it does well


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14570716*
> Yes sir, working like a champ.


That's so good to hear dude, it's nice having a solid chip isn't it







... tbh I was pretty sure there was something wrong but I didn't want to tell you that in case you couldnt get a new one. How did you eventually go about getting a new chip? did you take a partial refund?

I'm probably just as excited as you are - I just did some very careful lapping for both the heatsink and CPU (don't want to bust those thin heatpipes lol, god was I careful). All in all I spent a LOT of time and took it slow, I think over the 2 days combined I spent a total of maybe 10-12 hours... so yeah... I'm a perfectionist (I repeatedly checked with multiple razor blades). I was a little nervous it wasn't going to do anything but I was pleasantly surprised that I'm now actually at least 8C lower than before, sometimes 10C (I just started curing my AS5 paste). Guess where I fall compared to other coolers now ...









Bye bye warranty, but who needs that anyway lol.

I tested for 1 hour Prime small FFT, 4.9ghz, 1.432-1.44v load and my max was 78C (in RealTemp uncalibrated), usually floating around 74-76C for the higher temps. Ambient very close to 26C.

So yep I'm shooting for a 24/7 5.0ghz clock, cant wait to get that up on the chart and be one of the few 5.0's, hopefully with max temps in the low 80s.

It saddens me that we 212+'s only have a max OC on here of 4.6ghz... lame







.

EDIT: yes, I know temps are very unreliable, I'll be the first to admit... but hey I'm 8-10C lower than before, can't be unhappy with that.


----------



## Roksonixx

did you put a mirror finish on it? most people dont seem happy unless it's nice and shiny ... i've noticed heatsink manufacturers have started giving their bottoms a mirror finish,

tbh i'd quite like to lap my chip, i lapped my old q6600 and was quite happy with the results,


----------



## donkrx

Munaim1, sorry for double post but this is a different point:

New version of RealTemp is out (3.69) which fixes mainly the formatting of the temp log file which could be useful. Are later versions of RealTemp also acceptable? 3.69 is beta.

You might also want to make mention that people should snap a screen shot with their settings, cause technically I could edit my TjMax and idle calibrators and show temps of like 50C LOL.

RealTemp 3.69.1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14575499*
> did you put a mirror finish on it? most people dont seem happy unless it's nice and shiny ... i've noticed heatsink manufacturers have started giving their bottoms a mirror finish,
> 
> tbh i'd quite like to lap my chip, i lapped my old q6600 and was quite happy with the results,


Well I went up to 1500 grit and heavily focused on flatness. It's pretty shiny, and you can see a reflection at the right angle, but its not really a mirror finish. I don't think its totally necessary but I've been thinking one day of maybe going all out with 2500 grit paper. Probably wouldn't do much, but then again I wasn't expecting this to do that much and look at what happened with that.

I spent hours on 400 grit to be honest. I literally applied no pressure to the CPU so it took forever to get thru the nickel plated IHS. It's the long and hard way, but it's also the best way, and I did get great results so I'm glad I spent the time.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14575526*
> Munaim1, sorry for double post but this is a different point:
> 
> New version of RealTemp is out (3.69) which fixes mainly the formatting of the temp log file which could be useful. Are later versions of RealTemp also acceptable? 3.69 is beta.
> 
> You might also want to make mention that people should snap a screen shot with their settings, cause technically I could edit my TjMax and idle calibrators and show temps of like 50C LOL.


no double post lol

Oh right thanks for the heads up, however until it's a final release, 3.67 would suffice. In regards to the snapshot of the settings, well I could always do that, however it would get a bit much for some people and on top of that, if some people want to cheat then that's fine, there isn't not scoring here or ranking or anything like that, it's just a bunch of 'data' and they'd only be cheating themself not us, if you know what you provided is 100% then that's all that matters.

Some have photoshop skills and could do a hell of a lot more than that, but end of the day they may look good or whatever but deepdown they know it's cheating and that's what makes it crap for them.

*For those that are 100% honest, it's a much more sweeter achievement, one that can REALLY be appreciated by US and YOURSELF, for those that cheat....... well it's a bit like.... meh, wow, really, awesome, naaaaah your probably chatting BS LOL.*

On that note, I hope everyone will be truthful to each other in regards to the data they provide to the club, it's not a ranking table where your are 'better' than the other, this club is not like that!!! It's about everyone helping each other with all the info that they provide, bit like folding, you can't send crap because it can't be used and if you cheat and send it, then it defeats the objective of doing it









*Happy Priming guys n gals!!!







*

*EDIT:*

Also that's what the table is for, it would be odd if someone with an exact similar rig as mine with very similar ambient temps gets a 20c difference then it would definitely be a bit like, hold on a minute.... lol, not only you get the data, but you kinda learn how the coolers are performing and what kind of temps one can expect under similar and not so similar conditions (ambient differences).

You could learn a lot from this table and you could apply that knowledge over at the air cooling and water cooling sections of OCN!!!!


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14575667*
> Also that's what the table is for, it would be odd if someone with an exact similar rig as mine with very similar ambient temps gets a 20c difference then it would definitely be a bit like, hold on a minute.... lol, not only you get the data, but you kinda learn how the coolers are performing and what kind of temps one can expect under similar and not so similar conditions (ambient differences).
> 
> You could learn a lot from this table and you could apply that knowledge over at the air cooling and water cooling sections of OCN!!!!


Wise words







(the whole thing not just the part I quoted lol)

And yeah I have recommended people go see this thread for the table of temps countless times, its very helpful. Sandy bridge is definitely different, some still don't really know how cool it runs at 4.5ghz.

I was just looking at the table and its weird that there's very highly correlated trends ...... for example, the first and last core for every entry are the lowest (usually its the first thats the lowest, but sometimes its the 4th core) by 6-9C, and they agree very closely.

Similarly, everyone's 2nd & 3rd core seem to be the highest, and they also agree very closely to each other. Odd. I don't know if this is normal or not, but just felt like I'd mention it and see what ppl say.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14575352*
> That's so good to hear dude, it's nice having a solid chip isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... tbh I was pretty sure there was something wrong but I didn't want to tell you that in case you couldnt get a new one. How did you eventually go about getting a new chip? did you take a partial refund?


That's the great thing about living near a microcenter, their return policies are awesome. I just took it in, said I was having issues, and they exchanged it for a new one. When it booted up at 4.8 I about soiled myself.
















As of right now I'm less than 90 minutes from upping my sandy stable club entry to [email protected]


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14576805*
> Wise words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the whole thing not just the part I quoted lol)
> 
> I was just looking at the table and its weird that there's very highly correlated trends ...... for example, the first and last core for every entry are the lowest (usually its the first thats the lowest, but sometimes its the 4th core) by 6-9C, and they agree very closely.
> 
> Similarly, everyone's 2nd & 3rd core seem to be the highest, and they also agree very closely to each other. Odd. I don't know if this is normal or not, but just felt like I'd mention it and see what ppl say.


I'm glad you pointed that out, I was wondering if that was normal as mine does the exact same thing. I'll also say that one of the reasons I suspected a bad chip is that core 1 was usually 15c or even more cooler under load. That just seemed like an odd behavior to me, and with you pointing this out, makes me think that temp differences that far outside the norm are a good sign of something wrong.


----------



## fuloran1

Success! Here is my stable 4.8 plus bios screens. I didn't want to go higher as the temps weren't to my liking. I'm also wondering, would it be of any value to put batch numbers in the ss? (Mine's 3102c46).

Stable screenie









Bios pics


----------



## CloudX

Right on fuloran, good stuff! Your volts are nice


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14578562*
> Success! Here is my stable 4.8 plus bios screens. I didn't want to go higher as the temps weren't to my liking. I'm also wondering, would it be of any value to put batch numbers in the ss? (Mine's 3102c46).


That's pretty good, im glad that you've finally got a chip that overclock's well!!! *UPDATED*







by the way care to edit the post and just add the bios pics in your post, would be better that way.

As far as batch number, well if you wan't to, it's been known for quite some time that batch number with sandy doesn't mean anything, it's the luck of the draw.

Anyways nice overclock, your old one will still be there in the old entries section.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14580387*
> That's pretty good, im glad that you've finally got a chip that overclock's well!!! *UPDATED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way care to edit the post and just add the bios pics in your post, would be better that way.
> 
> As far as batch number, well if you wan't to, it's been known for quite some time that batch number with sandy doesn't mean anything, it's the luck of the draw.
> 
> Anyways nice overclock, your old one will still be there in the old entries section.


Edited, thanks man! And thanks CloudX! Big relief here!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14580445*
> Edited, thanks man! And thanks CloudX! Big relief here!


No worries bud, that's what im here for









You've gone up in the table







have a look at your old ss and then your new one!!

Well done


----------



## Oggodatank

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and am interested in this Sandy stable club. I have a question about acceptable voltages. The max voltage I see in the list is 1.488. Is this the agreed upon maximum? I'm asking because I believe I can do it at 5Ghz but my voltage is going to be 1.512 to 1.520. Let me know what you think. Thanks in advance.


----------



## donkrx

fuloran nice work, you deserve it. *Edit:* Just my opinion but I think you could go higher overclock because Prime is a lot hotter temps than real apps / games - you'll be ~63-67c in normal use with your settings, and tjmax for the chip is a whopping 98c, so that is 33c of room. I could be wrong here but I just feel like being 20c under the max is plenty - even more so if you don't use your CPU 100% 24/7 like with folding. Also, if you're worried about hurting the CPU, you could switch to offset voltage so you're not at 1.4v 24/7. I really like that feature and it probably increases life cycle by a lot.

===

So I ran Prime small FFT for 2 hours on 5.0ghz, 1.48v... great temps again... I switch over to a blend test and in 4 minutes I got a bsod 0x124. Sigh.

I tried changing CPU PLL as suggested here, also bumped VTT to 1.1, but I kept failing Prime blend in 4 minutes regardless. Seeing as I was at 1.48v with spikes in the 1.51v range I just don't feel its a great idea to pursue it any further even if my cooling is acceptable. Amazing how far you can go without water cooling on this chip.

I'm now testing at 4.9ghz, 7.5+ hours in so far with 6gb RAM so that's great, I will take it. I won't be using this run for the club though because I've been messing around with RealTemp at various points in the test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oggodatank;14582998*
> Hi all, I'm new to the forum and am interested in this Sandy stable club. I have a question about acceptable voltages. The max voltage I see in the list is 1.488. Is this the agreed upon maximum? I'm asking because I believe I can do it at 5Ghz but my voltage is going to be 1.512 to 1.520. Let me know what you think. Thanks in advance.


Check out the OP:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the new sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip but that is totally upto you. The main thing to understand is that 'YOU' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oggodatank;14582998*
> Hi all, I'm new to the forum and am interested in this Sandy stable club. I have a question about acceptable voltages. The max voltage I see in the list is 1.488. Is this the agreed upon maximum? I'm asking because I believe I can do it at 5Ghz but my voltage is going to be 1.512 to 1.520. Let me know what you think. Thanks in advance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12772076*
> ***This thread is not for discussing safe voltages for sandybridge, we have had enough of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so please refer to the IMPORTANT NOTICES & TIPS section in the OP for more info***
> 
> No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the new sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')
> 
> Please remember that not all chips are the same, some can do high overclocks with low voltage some cannot as you can see in this this thread and many others.
> 
> Regarding temps, CPU throttles at around 95c, *some say* keeping it below 85c is good, *some say* keeping it below 80 is better, *other's say* below 75c is really good and there are quite a few that say 70c should be the max. *Which ever one your comfortable with and if you have substantial cooling, YOU DECIDE YOUR MAX, just remember it throttles at around 95c*. If for example you hit 85c in stress testing then in everday usage it shouldn't be higher than 75c which I think is fine, I personally like to keep mine below 70c


Welcome to OCN by the way


----------



## Oggodatank

Thanks for the quick replies, they both answered my question. I look forward to joining the club.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oggodatank;14583329*
> Thanks for the quick replies, they both answered my question. I look forward to joining the club.


Welcome to OCN! Don't forget to fill in your rig specs in the user cp. Hope to see you in "da club" soon!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14583045*
> fuloran nice work, you deserve it. *Edit:* Just my opinion but I think you could go higher overclock because Prime is a lot hotter temps than real apps / games - you'll be ~63-67c in normal use with your settings, and tjmax for the chip is a whopping 98c, so that is 33c of room. I could be wrong here but I just feel like being 20c under the max is plenty - even more so if you don't use your CPU 100% 24/7 like with folding. Also, if you're worried about hurting the CPU, you could switch to offset voltage so you're not at 1.4v 24/7. I really like that feature and it probably increases life cycle by a lot.


Yeah, I think I could push it further, and I will probably mess around with it a bit here in the near future. I'm just so happy to have a stable rig at this point I just want to enjoy it for a bit!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oggodatank;14583329*
> Thanks for the quick replies, they both answered my question. I look forward to joining the club.


Look forward to your screenshot









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14583997*
> Yeah, I think I could push it further, and I will probably mess around with it a bit here in the near future. I'm just so happy to have a stable rig at this point I just want to enjoy it for a bit!


Glad to hear it bud, but for sure, don't get too comfortable with that speed, go for 5ghz!!! lol


----------



## donkrx

munaim1, I know you mentioned this in the OP but has there been any new evidence of sandy bridge degradation at voltages under 1.5? (is the comment in the OP about there being no cases still true)

One side of the coin I see is that many of the degradation claims are suspect to a lot of outside factors; I read one account tonight where the user claimed "stable" but didn't mention anything as far as testing other than maybe a few 1-2 hr prime tests. The other side of it is that 4900 vs 4800 mhz is really just a number in the end, and if there is any real merit to the claims, its just not worth it. I just wish I had an idea of the risk I'm taking.

I might drop down to 4.8ghz because I can do that at much less voltage, just a bit over 1.4.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12772076*
> ***This thread is not for discussing safe voltages for sandybridge, we have had enough of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so please refer to the IMPORTANT NOTICES & TIPS section in the OP for more info***
> 
> No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the new sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')
> 
> Please remember that not all chips are the same, some can do high overclocks with low voltage some cannot as you can see in this this thread and many others.
> 
> Regarding temps, CPU throttles at around 95c, *some say* keeping it below 85c is good, *some say* keeping it below 80 is better, *other's say* below 75c is really good and there are quite a few that say 70c should be the max. *Which ever one your comfortable with and if you have substantial cooling, YOU DECIDE YOUR MAX, just remember it throttles at around 95c*. If for example you hit 85c in stress testing then in everday usage it shouldn't be higher than 75c which I think is fine, I personally like to keep mine below 70c


After benching my chip with 1.7v and it still being stable on my current 5.1ghz, im confident when I say that these chips are very resilient, however, as everyone knows every chip is different so is the resilience that each has. I have seen throughout this thread so many running prime countless hours without any issues, one that comes to mind is my good friend sockpirate, contact him and ask him about degradetion.

On that note, I personally believe that the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.52, with it being safe you need to have the adequete cooling to be able to run that high. For air cooling I would say max is 1.4/1.45 and for watercooling 1.45/1.52. Only reason I have said those figures is because of through maintaining this thread and experiencing ever single overclock on the spreadsheet. This has allowed me to come up with my own conclusion. Stick around and you'll know what I mean.

If you would like to continue this discussion, head over to the thread you made about this and we can talk over there. I would rather not talk about this here.

Thanks.


----------



## nezzarix

I still can't find any information on manual phase control. Ultra Fast seems to perform better than Extremely and allow lower voltages but I've only seen a few people use it. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Qubits

Here we go, gentlemen. 2500k 4.6 GHz overclock w/ vcore of 1.360v. Check my other thread. Here's the CPU-Z validation link.

And finally, the picture.


----------



## kdb424

Hope I didn't miss anything. Wish I could have joined with my 4.9GHz stable that I used to run, but after updating my EFI, I can't got volts past 1.4 no matter how I have the offset (and no fixed avaliable). So 4.6GHz it is...










CPU-Z
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954184


----------



## CloudX

I reconfigured my case cooling and filled up available fan locations. What a difference! I can have my side panel on now and the temps are so much better. I'm hoping to have a 48x submission on my own 2500k tonight! Little preview:


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdb424;14592392*
> Hope I didn't miss anything. Wish I could have joined with my 4.9GHz stable that I used to run, but after updating my EFI, I can't got volts past 1.4 no matter how I have the offset (and no fixed avaliable). So 4.6GHz it is...


As one of the mods explained to me yesterday, it could be limiting it / throttling so not to blow VRMs (a power phase issue). If you raise LLC, you might be able to achieve higher voltages, because you are simply removing some vdroop.

For me, LLC at 3, I max at 1.475v... LLC at 4, max at 1.445, LLC 5, probably something like 1.40-1.41v.
*** note: for my board LLC 1 = highest (least vdroop), LLC 5 = lowest (most vdroop)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14592690*
> I reconfigured my case cooling and filled up available fan locations. What a difference! *I can have my side panel on now* and the temps are so much better. I'm hoping to have a 48x submission on my own 2500k tonight! Little preview:


Lol... hardcore overclocking there huh. What were your temps before with the panel on? I mean it seems a little weird that you'd need to remove the panel with your cooling. My 212+ air cooling, even before lapping that and the cpu, really seemed to hold up at higher clocks/voltages. For example, unlapped it was at 4.8ghz 1.41v and my temps were (ambient = 27C) 80-81C in Prime (small FFT option of course) with absolute peak at 83C. I would hope you were beating that yes?

==============

In the prime documentation whatsnew.txt under 26.3 it says _"A few crash bugs were fixed that affected only some CPU architectures and some FFT lengths."_

Is that possibly related to 1344 and 1792 FFTs? Also, does "crash" mean getting a bsod? So _possibly_ some bsod's could just be the program and not an unstable CPU - or am I misunderstanding this?

I did notice that running 1344 on version 25.11 was really weird, I tried to stop the test and it wouldn't stop testing lol... I had to kill the process myself in task manager, nothing else would stop it. 1792 had no problems however.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14592970*
> In the prime documentation whatsnew.txt under 26.3 it says _"A few crash bugs were fixed that affected only some CPU architectures and some FFT lengths."_
> 
> Is that possibly related to 1344 and 1792 FFTs? Also, does "crash" mean getting a bsod? So _possibly_ some bsod's could be due to the program and not actually an unstable CPU (like the 0x124 codes)?
> 
> I did notice that running 1344 on version 25.11 was really weird, I tried to stop the test and it wouldn't stop testing lol... I had to kill the process myself in task manager, nothing else would stop it. 1792 had no problems however.


I suspect that by crash they mean BSOD/actual program crash. A failed worker should not be included in that.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


I reconfigured my case cooling and filled up available fan locations. What a difference! I can have my side panel on now and the temps are so much better. I'm hoping to have a 48x submission on my own 2500k tonight! Little preview:


i'm doing the same thing right now, but at 1.4v. I just got my CPU yesterday, so I'm still playing around. Last night it ran 47x at 1.4v for 12 hours, so I thought I'd try 48x, if this passes, I'm going to dial in the voltage a bit more.

Look forward to seeing you post again in a few hours with some stable pics


----------



## CloudX

Thank you sir! Would be pretty nice if you can do it at 1.4v! Most I could get was 4.7 at 1.4v. But that doesn't mean squat for your cpu / system. GL.

**Edit**

It blue screened.







I doubled checked my previous screenshots for my 47x submission. This was my first try to do the whole 12hr @ 48x on this cpu. Anwways, my pll voltage was quite a bit lower than the 1.750v.. So.. I corrected that lol. Trying again!


----------



## kdb424

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


As one of the mods explained to me yesterday, it could be limiting it / throttling so not to blow VRMs (a power phase issue). If you raise LLC, you might be able to achieve higher voltages, because you are simply removing some vdroop.

For me, LLC at 3, I max at 1.475v... LLC at 4, max at 1.445, LLC 5, probably something like 1.40-1.41v.
*** note: for my board LLC 1 = highest (least vdroop), LLC 5 = lowest (most vdroop)


This board has LLC on (There is only on or off unfortunately). It does work really well. I have VERY stable voltages, and hardly ever experience any fluctuation while running a stress test. I have had this on the entire time, an I'm not seeing any throttling what so ever due to temps. My case (Custom made) has amazing air flow and temps. I'm trying to track this down as I was able to get 5GHz stable at 1.5V before, however my H50 could not keep my drops down and the CPU throttled. 4.8GHz was my max while folding to stay at a constant multi and no throttle. (Prime95 raised temps a little higher and throttled, though my goal is folding, and that CAN be done at 4.8)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qubits*


Here we go, gentlemen. 2500k 4.6 GHz overclock w/ vcore of 1.360v. Check my other thread. Here's the CPU-Z validation link.

And finally, the picture.


Sorry bud, updated realtemp required, 3.67 to be exact.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdb424*


Hope I didn't miss anything. Wish I could have joined with my 4.9GHz stable that I used to run, but after updating my EFI, I can't got volts past 1.4 no matter how I have the offset (and no fixed avaliable). So 4.6GHz it is...

CPU-Z
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954184


Added, thanks for the contribution. Added







Please give a couple of minutes to show up.

*Copy and paste your sig and wear it proudly:*

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]


----------



## fuloran1

Hey munaim, why only 4gb? for a bit of an easier oc?


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Hey munaim, why only 4gb? for a bit of an easier oc?


Does seem easier to OC with less ram.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Hey munaim, why only 4gb? for a bit of an easier oc?


4GB enough for me and anything higher and this won't be possible


















On that note, im actually looking to get a better 4GB kit for benching soon, something with CL6 or another CL7 but 1.35v.


----------



## Oggodatank

Here we go 4.9 @ 1.464 Vcore

Attachment 224508


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oggodatank*


Here we go 4.9 @ 1.464 Vcore

Attachment 224508


Added, thanks for the contribution. Added







Please give a couple of minutes to show up. By the way welcome to OCN









*Copy and paste your sig and wear it proudly:*

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*Spreadsheet Update*
I have created a new sheet for BIOS templates, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 100 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

*







Just realised we have past 100 members in the club








Thank you all for all your support and contribution to this club *


----------



## Oggodatank

Thanks for the quick post. I can let my computer rest now.


----------



## fuloran1

Over a hundred now? Sweet!


----------



## nezzarix

Finally decided to stop being lazy and post my modified 4.6Ghz overclock. Just 11 more hours


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14596510*
> Over a hundred now? Sweet!










A great milestone and I hope there is more to come.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14596520*
> Finally decided to stop being lazy and post my modified 4.6Ghz overclock. Just 11 more hours


Can't wait to see it, good luck


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14596683*
> Can't wait to see it, good luck


I was hoping to beat or tie 3xVicious's 4.6Ghz overclock but I guess it's not meant to be. Oh well







Only 0.008v more.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14596722*
> I was hoping to beat or tie 3xVicious's 4.6Ghz overclock but I guess it's not meant to be. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 0.008v more.


Go for the next one up, 4.7/4.8ghz







. Your temps are pretty good for 4.5 (55-58-56-55) you have headroom and a lot of it. I would say upto 85c is fine for prime, as everyday usage won't even get it higher than 75c which is fine for most people.

Anyways good luck and be sure to let us know how you get on and provide as much info as possible on how you got from your current 4.5ghz stable overclock to higher multi, should be helpful to others


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Thank you sir! Would be pretty nice if you can do it at 1.4v! Most I could get was 4.7 at 1.4v. But that doesn't mean squat for your cpu / system. GL.

**Edit**

It blue screened.







I doubled checked my previous screenshots for my 47x submission. This was my first try to do the whole 12hr @ 48x on this cpu. Anwways, my pll voltage was quite a bit lower than the 1.750v.. So.. I corrected that lol. Trying again!


Doh! that's a bummer, mine failed as well, no BSOD, just one of the workers failed on the 4th core.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anubis1127*


Doh! that's a bummer, mine failed as well, no BSOD, just one of the workers failed on the 4th core.


48x prime stable is asking too much of my chip.. I'll acquire another or be happy with 48 24/7 @ 1.424v. Nothing I can do but prime will make it crash. I passes 20 runs IBT no problem.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anubis1127*


Doh! that's a bummer, mine failed as well, no BSOD, just one of the workers failed on the 4th core.


48x prime stable is asking too much of my chip.. Oh well! I still run it like that. nothing else can make it crash lol. I ran 20 passes IBT just to see and it passed.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


48x prime stable is asking too much of my chip.. Oh well! I still run it like that. nothing else can make it crash lol. I ran 20 passes IBT just to see and it passed.


oh well, some can do it, some cannot, you still have a very good overclock


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14597120*
> Go for the next one up, 4.7/4.8ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your temps are pretty good for 4.5 (55-58-56-55) you have headroom and a lot of it. I would say upto 85c is fine for prime, as everyday usage won't even get it higher than 75c which is fine for most people.
> 
> Anyways good luck and be sure to let us know how you get on and provide as much info as possible on how you got from your current 4.5ghz stable overclock to higher multi, should be helpful to others


Sadly, a worker stopped after 8 hours at 4.6Ghz with 1.288v. I may have to bump it up to 1.296v


----------



## Smo

Here's my validation;

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1955611

Just started my 12 hour blend run.

I take it I'm ok to use my machine for the internet via FireFox while the blend goes on? It won't compromise my results will it?


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14603880*
> Here's my validation;
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1955611
> 
> Just started my 12 hour blend run.
> 
> I take it I'm ok to use my machine for the internet via FireFox while the blend goes on? It won't compromise my results will it?


It shouldn't. I play Team Fortress 2 with Prime95 in the background all the time.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14603918*
> It shouldn't. I play Team Fortress 2 with Prime95 in the background all the time.












It wouldn't have occured to me to play a game at the same time, haha.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14603942*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't have occured to me to play a game at the same time, haha.


Prime95 isn't as taxing as IBT. TF2 runs flawlessly.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14603981*
> Prime95 isn't as taxing as IBT. TF2 runs flawlessly.


I just assumed that with my CPU at 100% load, trying to run any significant type of program would result in a huge performance decrease.


----------



## munaim1

Doing so you add the possibility of it bsod due to external factors and that doesn not mean unstability. I always recommend running prime with no internet connection and as many background processes disabled as you can, sometimes they contribute to bsods, one is windows update, I've had that happen before. Running prime and doing other stuff is not messuring *MORE* stress, it can interrupt the calculations that prime performs and that could result in a bsod.

Read this:


Spoiler: **************TIPS & INFO**************



**If your sandybridge is giving you problems under light load or idle, then try disabling c3/c6, this usually applies to offset users. A handful of users' have reported that even after priming 12hrs+ they have recieved random bsods, this does not really indicate that it's unstable. The error codes are not 100% and are not ALWAYS correct, with that said, stress testing in your main OS is not a good idea. If possible get yourself a spare HDD and load up windows and run all your stress testing on that. The idea of having another HDD is so that when your running your stress testing, background processes are at a minimum and should help indicate the main source of bsods, disabling the internet connection is also a good idea, same with any type of antivirus. Just remember too many bsods in a OS can cause the OS to become unstable ie corrupted file systems etc. With that said, if you pass 12hrs once you should be able to pass again, however, this does not mean go OCD stress testing.

*In a situation where you are getting random bsods try the following:*

Clear CMOS (quick way - take the baterry out), load saved stable overclock, fresh windows install with pretty much nothing installed, no internet connection, nothing just a prime blend run. With minimum processes running and windows services, it would ba clear indication of stability without other 'things' such as a driver error, windows update, internet connection causing bsod.

You could try the above or even a BIOS update, I stress that before you update, run stock setttings and then update the BIOS *(**Don't update the BIOS on an overclock setting, you could risk bricking the mobo*)

Try Enabling all power saving features - C1E, EIST C3 and C6.

Try running C3 and C6 on AUTO with C1E and EIST Enabled.

Many have found that enabling SPREAD SPECTRUM reduces the voltage fluctuation.

Try using Manual voltage instead of Offset.

Go to control Panel/hardware and sound/power options and select High performance Mode.

Take the RAM out of the equation, underclock it if you have to and see whether or not it continues.

Try a fresh OS install on a spare HDD or something, remember as explained before, *too many bsods in the os = corrupt file system = unstable OS*

IF you have an SSD Read THIS, it might help solve your problems.


Hopefully some of these TIPS could help you against the dreaded IDLE/RANDOM BSOD and get your CPU stable. I'll add some more TIPS along the way.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14604032*
> Doing so you add the possibility of it bsod due to external factors and that doesn not mean unstability. I always recommend running prime with no internet connection and as many background processes disabled as you can, sometimes they contribute to bsods, one is windows update, I've had that happen before. Running prime and doing other stuff is not messuring *MORE* stress, it can interrupt the calculations that prime performs and that could result in a bsod.
> 
> Read this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************TIPS & INFO**************
> 
> 
> 
> **If your sandybridge is giving you problems under light load or idle, then try disabling c3/c6, this usually applies to offset users. A handful of users' have reported that even after priming 12hrs+ they have recieved random bsods, this does not really indicate that it's unstable. The error codes are not 100% and are not ALWAYS correct, with that said, stress testing in your main OS is not a good idea. If possible get yourself a spare HDD and load up windows and run all your stress testing on that. The idea of having another HDD is so that when your running your stress testing, background processes are at a minimum and should help indicate the main source of bsods, disabling the internet connection is also a good idea, same with any type of antivirus. Just remember too many bsods in a OS can cause the OS to become unstable ie corrupted file systems etc. With that said, if you pass 12hrs once you should be able to pass again, however, this does not mean go OCD stress testing.
> 
> *In a situation where you are getting random bsods try the following:*
> 
> Clear CMOS (quick way - take the baterry out), load saved stable overclock, fresh windows install with pretty much nothing installed, no internet connection, nothing just a prime blend run. With minimum processes running and windows services, it would ba clear indication of stability without other 'things' such as a driver error, windows update, internet connection causing bsod.
> 
> You could try the above or even a BIOS update, I stress that before you update, run stock setttings and then update the BIOS *(**Don't update the BIOS on an overclock setting, you could risk bricking the mobo*)
> 
> Try Enabling all power saving features - C1E, EIST C3 and C6.
> 
> Try running C3 and C6 on AUTO with C1E and EIST Enabled.
> 
> Many have found that enabling SPREAD SPECTRUM reduces the voltage fluctuation.
> 
> Try using Manual voltage instead of Offset.
> 
> Go to control Panel/hardware and sound/power options and select High performance Mode.
> 
> Take the RAM out of the equation, underclock it if you have to and see whether or not it continues.
> 
> Try a fresh OS install on a spare HDD or something, remember as explained before, *too many bsods in the os = corrupt file system = unstable OS*
> 
> IF you have an SSD Read THIS, it might help solve your problems.
> 
> 
> Hopefully some of these TIPS could help you against the dreaded IDLE/RANDOM BSOD and get your CPU stable. I'll add some more TIPS along the way.


That's great - cheers for that.

On that note, I'm logging off for now. I'll pop back on later for a quick check on the forum but then I'm leaving my machine for the rest of the 12 hours to do it's thing.

However, one last question. If for any reason a worker fails, the system freezes or BSODs while I'm asleep - will any harm come to it when left in that state for hours?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14604107*
> That's great - cheers for that.
> 
> On that note, I'm logging off for now. I'll pop back on later for a quick check on the forum but then I'm leaving my machine for the rest of the 12 hours to do it's thing.
> 
> However, one last question. If for any reason a worker fails, the system freezes or BSODs while I'm asleep - will any harm come to it when left in that state for hours?


cool same here









it should either restart or stay at the BSOD screen. Either is fine.


----------



## donkrx

Yeah, I'm one of those handful - I passed Prime for 16 hours and crashed after 30 minutes of Firefox (lol), solved it by disabling c3/c6. I also raised LLC from the 2nd lowest setting to the 3rd (middle one). No problems since.

I wonder how many really do have that issue, because I don't really think that many people use the Offset voltage method (and therefore its hard to tell what % do). I would tend to think that anyone who overclocks by undershooting the voltage and bumping slowly until its stable would have this problem, that is if they are using low LLC as well.

At first I thought default was high LLC (for awhile I just left it default) until I realized that my mobo numbers from low to high 5,4,3,2,1... kind of ******ed if you ask me, but whatever.


----------



## nezzarix

Huh... I just realized that my memory is xmp ready... Are there any benefits to setting it to xmp in the bios? Computer memory is not an area of hardware that I am too familiar with...


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14605565*
> Huh... I just realized that my memory is xmp ready... Are there any benefits to setting it to xmp in the bios? Computer memory is not an area of hardware that I am too familiar with...


Setting the xmp profile just makes it run at the spec'd timings freq and voltages. You can certainly set all that yourself. If you oc it of course it doesn't matter because you will be changing that stuff anyway. I just chose my xmp profile and let it go.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14605731*
> Setting the xmp profile just makes it run at the spec'd timings freq and voltages. You can certainly set all that yourself. If you oc it of course it doesn't matter because you will be changing that stuff anyway. I just chose my xmp profile and let it go.


Yea, I already have that manually entered. Was just hoping it would help a bit when overclocking. Oh well.


----------



## Smo

Just checked up - 4 hours in and still going strong, max temp hit was 70c and she's currently sitting around 66c.

Fingers crossed when I get up for work tomorrow morning she's still good.

*Crosses fingers*


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14606488*
> Just checked up - 4 hours in and still going strong, max temp hit was 70c and she's currently sitting around 66c.
> 
> Fingers crossed when I get up for work tomorrow morning she's still good.
> 
> *Crosses fingers*


Man I cross like everything I can when I wake up in the morning and turn the screen back on....


----------



## CloudX

Screw it, I can't let it go. Setting it to 1.456v and seeing what's up hahaha. 47x is wussy..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14607189*
> Screw it, I can't let it go. Setting it to 1.456v and seeing what's up hahaha. 47x is wussy..


lol OCN at it's finest


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14607463*
> lol OCN at it's finest


just passed 20min each of the hard fft's. temps didn't change. I'm thinking it's blend time....


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14607575*
> just passed 20min each of the hard fft's. temps didn't change. I'm thinking it's blend time....


nice one!!! good luck bud


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14607189*
> Screw it, I can't let it go. Setting it to 1.456v and seeing what's up hahaha. 47x is wussy..


So damn sigged.


----------



## sintricate

Testing 5.0GHz... Passes numerous IBT runs but now it's Prime time


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14608550*
> Testing 5.0GHz... Passes numerous IBT runs but now it's Prime time


let us know how you get on and also all the changes you made to get it there.

Thansk bud and good luck


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14606488*
> Just checked up - 4 hours in and still going strong, max temp hit was 70c and she's currently sitting around 66c.
> 
> Fingers crossed when I get up for work tomorrow morning she's still good.
> 
> *Crosses fingers*


Awesome, crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14609016*
> let us know how you get on and also all the changes you made to get it there.
> 
> Thansk bud and good luck


Getting a little warmer than I thought it would. Hit 81C on the hottest core. I guess [email protected] while using 15GB of RAM is taxing


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Screw it, I can't let it go. Setting it to 1.456v and seeing what's up hahaha. 47x is wussy..


Haha, there you go.

As for me, I've dialed mine back to a wussy 47x, I just want to be able to submit something, 47x passed the other night for 13 hours, but I had an old realtemp version, so I didn't even bother taking a SS.

I haven't given up on 48x, I've only tried up to 1.41v.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


getting a little warmer than i thought it would. Hit 81c on the hottest core. I guess [email protected] while using 15gb of ram is taxing










15gb?? :S


----------



## doc2142

Sup guys new intel ocer. Could you point out things I can change in oc to get stable 4.5ghz with 1.3vcore? Right now I am at 1.344 vcore stable but hitting 72c which seems
High.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anubis1127*


Haha, there you go.

As for me, I've dialed mine back to a wussy 47x, I just want to be able to submit something, 47x passed the other night for 13 hours, but I had an old realtemp version, so I didn't even bother taking a SS.

I haven't given up on 48x, I've only tried up to 1.41v.


I'm still messing with it. Hopefully I have it dialed in now. It failed after 4 hours than after 6 hours. I'm actually at 1.448v- 1.456v on load. I think thats what was making me freeze. No bsods. It froze hard both those times. My temps are the coolest I have ever seen them despite it being hotter around the house. I had reconfigured my Antec and filled up all available fan locations. It made everything so much better. We shall see. Meanwhile I'm taking care of my newborn and playing Battle Pirates lol

**EDIT**
*I had to raise the LLC 2 steps.*

I just caught that I said LLC, I mean CPU PLL from 1.709 to 1.832 which is stock on this board.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Sup guys new intel ocer. Could you point out things I can change in oc to get stable 4.5ghz with 1.3vcore? Right now I am at 1.344 vcore stable but hitting 72c which seems
High.


Are you on the stock cooler? Take a look at the spreadsheet on the OP. Several bios templates have been posted. Sort the sheet by overclock and check out the average volts for 4.5ghz. Should get you in the right direction.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14611044*
> Are you on the stock cooler? Take a look at the spreadsheet on the OP. Several bios templates have been posted. Sort the sheet by overclock and check out the average volts for 4.5ghz. Should get you in the right direction.


No I am using megashadow.


----------



## CloudX

I'd say keep it under 85c for stability testing and have fun!


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


I'd say keep it under 85c for stability testing and have fun!


Wow 85c?!?


----------



## CloudX

Sure! these things automatically throttle down and shutdown at about 100C. You'll never see those temps under real world use after you blend.


----------



## Smo

Worker #2 failed after 5 hours









Never mind, I'll try again tonight.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


15gb?? :S


Yeah, when running prime, I set it to use all the available memory.


----------



## nezzarix

This baby is finally steady at 4.6Ghz! Now, for 4.7Ghz! One of these days I will figure out why CPU-Z displays a corrupted image.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14614508*
> This baby is finally steady at 4.6Ghz! Now, for 4.7Ghz! One of these days I will figure out why CPU-Z displays a corrupted image.


Nice man!


----------



## sintricate

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1956817


----------



## nezzarix

Nice sintricate! And with 16GB of ram too


----------



## wanako

decided to experiment. Overclocked the i5 to 4.5GHz.

So far, it's surviving Prime95 Blend. currently at 6 hours. It's seems to be staying rather cool, too. interesting.


----------



## Lirik

Starting to think my 2500k might be bad









So, I have been trying to stabilize my CPU overclock for quite some time now. My main goal is to get to 4.5ghz OC on the 2500k but it just doesn't seem like it wants too go that high.

This is what I have tried so far

Just tried

4.5 ghz at 1.390 volts with LLC at 4 BSOD
4.5 ghz at 1.390 volts with LLC at 5 BSOD
4.4 ghz at 1.375 volts with LLC at 4 BSOD
4.4 ghz at 1.375 volts with LLC at 5 BSOD
*4.1 ghz at AUTO voltage 1.340volts 100% stable and what I keep it at*

LLC at 6:

1.295v - 1.335v = x124 BSOD
1.345v - 1.355v = x101 BSOD

1.350v @ LLC 6 or LLC 7 = BSOD

The only way I can stabilize at 4.5ghz, is by having my voltage at 1.360v with LLC at 7.

At LLC 7, my voltage spikes to anywhere from 1.404v to 1.428v.

I'm looking to keep this computer around for 4+ years and in all honesty, isn't 1.4v + for 4.5ghz extremely high? Now, my temps are fine.. I don't get past 62 degrees but still : /.


----------



## doc2142

Which test do I use on Prime95 to test stability? small ffts or blend test?


----------



## munaim1

_*sintricate*_
Loving the low temps with that H80, however quite a big voltage bump from your 4.8ghz 1.360v, but that overclock is actually quite good considering it's below 1.45v









_*nezzarix*_
Nice one bud, less voltage and 100mhz more temps are looking awesome as usual.

***Both have been updated**
Old submission can be found in the old entries section, you own little database for your chip!!







*

_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*Spreadsheet Update*

I have created a new sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 100 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

*For those that have questions,
please READ the OP FIRST, it's there for a reason!!!!*


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14616181*
> _*nezzarix*_
> Nice one bud, less voltage and 100mhz more temps are looking awesome as usual.


Thanks, my new RV03 is helping with that







Debating between 4.7ghz or jumping straight to 4.8Ghz.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lirik;14615860*


Set the whole thing to stock and lets start again. this time only change the RAM to XMP and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.

Then comes the task of determinning the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. Don't worry about it bsoding, what you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to aroudn level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike.

Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v. then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrutps the bclk in cpu-s then just disable it. This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. with those settings you will eventually get to the point where your stable. set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore as you stress test, prime blend 1344FFT custom with 1min each cycle and go back and change the vcore accordingly, bump it by one not big jumps!!!









Hope that helps









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14616002*
> Which test do I use on Prime95 to test stability? small ffts or blend test?


ummm... blend test as the rules indicate in the OP.


----------



## Lirik

Thanks so much for the great post munaim1.

Also, if my CPU runs properly with XMP on, should I leave it on or shut it off when I start messing around with CPU voltage?

----Also, what am I looking at during the prime blend test to see if my CPU is functioning properly?


----------



## devvfata1ity

Hi I need help overclocking my i7 2600k. My rig specs are as per my sig.
The issue is I can easily oc to 4.2 ghz @ 1.208v but cant seem to get a stable oc for 24/7 use beyond that. I am trying with 4.5 ghz @ 1.256 v but cant seem to get stability under prime no matter how much voltage I throw at it. Always one of the workers fails test 2 or 3 giving error. Theres no BSOD at load or at idle. Just that one of the worker threads gives error. I stop prime immediately but if i dont the test continues in spite of the error in one of the workers. I have played around with i/o voltage as well as pll voltage but nothing helps.

Plz help me out. Many thanks in advance


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14616440*
> Hi I need help overclocking my i7 2600k. My rig specs are as per my sig.
> The issue is I can easily oc to 4.2 ghz @ 1.208v but cant seem to get a stable oc for 24/7 use beyond that. I am trying with 4.5 ghz @ 1.256 v but cant seem to get stability under prime no matter how much voltage I throw at it. Always one of the workers fails test 2 or 3 giving error. Theres no BSOD at load or at idle. Just that one of the worker threads gives error. I stop prime immediately but if i dont the test continues in spite of the error in one of the workers. I have played around with i/o voltage as well as pll voltage but nothing helps.
> 
> Plz help me out. Many thanks in advance


1.256 is very little voltage for 4.5Ghz. Not many chips can stabilize at that. Try 1.31v and see how that works for you. If it still fails, increase the voltage. You should also try lowering your PLL voltage to 1.7v and seeing if that helps. What do the rest of your settings look like?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lirik;14616411*
> Thanks so much for the great post munaim1. I will try this out but is prime blend a setting in prime95 or something? I'm not familiar with the program.
> 
> Also, if my CPU runs properly with XMP on, should I leave it on or shut it off when I start messing around with CPU voltage?


When you open prime blend your pressented with 4 options, small FFTS, Large FFTS, Blend test and Custom. You want to run blend for atleast 12hours for true stability, however, that duration is not needed when your 'finding' your overclock, first start of with 10/15mins between bios changes, then slowly that would go to around 30/60mins then when your close to stabalizing you run it for longer.

XMP is a memory profile that's built in to the RAM, so if you select XMP, it will by defauly select the timings and votlage for your RAM and you should still be able to alter the PCU settings. Run XMP and you will be fine with changing everything else.

*EDIT:*
Alternativly you could run a custom blend for a really good quick stability test between bios changes, that would be: 1344 FTT and 1792 FFT 1min each cycle and 90% of your available RAM, run each of those ffts for 15mins between any changes in the bios and when your done with your overclock, test it with a standard blend test or standard custom test, lol it gets confusing even for me lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14616486*
> 1.256 is very little voltage for 4.5Ghz. Not many chips can stabilize at that. Try 1.31v and see how that works for you. If it still fails, increase the voltage. You should also try lowering your PLL voltage to 1.7v and seeing if that helps. What do the rest of your settings look like?


Do what he said regarding PLL but don't jump straight to 1.31v *gradually* up the vcore as you increase the multi and again post your other settings.


----------



## CloudX

+1 working your way up stops you from getting lazy!


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14616677*
> +1 working your way up stops you from getting lazy!


I've always been a fan of the backtracking method







Jump to a safe and likely voltage and test. If it's stable then decrease it a bit and continue the test. Oh well, to each their own.


----------



## devvfata1ity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14616628*
> When you open prime blend your pressented with 4 options, small FFTS, Large FFTS, Blend test and Custom. You want to run blend for atleast 12hours for true stability, however, that duration is not needed when your 'finding' your overclock, first start of with 10/15mins between bios changes, then slowly that would go to around 30/60mins then when your close to stabalizing you run it for longer.
> 
> XMP is a memory profile that's built in to the RAM, so if you select XMP, it will by defauly select the timings and votlage for your RAM and you should still be able to alter the PCU settings. Run XMP and you will be fine with changing everything else.
> 
> Do what he said regarding PLL but don't jump straight to 1.31v *gradually* up the vcore as you increase the multi and again post your other settings.


Actually since my MSI board with crappy UEFI bios grossly over compensates the vcore, I started with 1.220 v set in bios manually. Along with it I had set pll voltage to 1.7 and i/o voltage to 1.04. Dram voltage was 1.504 as shown in bios so the delta b/w Vi/o and Vram was ~0.5. I had turbo disabled, EIST enabled and intel c state disabled. HT was on and spread spectrum was disabled (as it messes with my bclk). Ram was manually set to 1333 with loose timings intentionally as I wanted to first stabilize the CPU oc and then fine tune the ram. I gradually went upto 1.296v for the cpu but no luck. I played with the pll voltage b/w 1.6-1.8v.

What I am doing wrong? or is it that I have a crap CPU?

Temps were fine too (or so I think), during prime the hottest core was 72-73 C @ 4.5 and 1.296v


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14616789*
> Actually since my MSI board with crappy UEFI bios grossly over compensates the vcore, I started with 1.220 v set in bios manually. Along with it I had set pll voltage to 1.7 and i/o voltage to 1.04. Dram voltage was 1.504 as shown in bios so the delta b/w Vi/o and Vram was ~0.5. I had turbo disabled, EIST enabled and intel c state disabled. HT was on and spread spectrum was disabled (as it messes with my bclk). Ram was manually set to 1333 with loose timings intentionally as I wanted to first stabilize the CPU oc and then fine tune the ram. I gradually went upto 1.296v for the cpu but no luck. I played with the pll voltage b/w 1.6-1.8v.
> 
> What I am doing wrong? or is it that I have a crap CPU?
> 
> Temps were fine too (or so I think), during prime the hottest core was 72-73 C @ 4.5 and 1.296v


There is nothing wrong, some chips just require more voltage than others. Most 4.5Ghz overclocks require over 1.3v to be stable. Is 1.296v the highest you've tried? Take at look at the chart in page one to see what kind of voltage other people need for 4.5Ghz.


----------



## devvfata1ity

^wow thanks for replying so quick







. Actually yes I did try 1.32 vcore once but wasnt able to get stable under prime95. What do you suggest I do differently to get a stable 4.5ghz oc. I am not aiming for anything higher until I get water cooling. The chart has numbers which are frankly all over the place, and that is honestly to be expected. I see that people have got stable 4.5 @ 1.248v as well as @1.4 v!!! Not a very helpful range TBH


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14616873*
> Take at look at the chart in page one to see what kind of voltage other people need for 4.5Ghz.


Yeah, that chart is awesome and has a lot of great info.
munaim1 REALLY needs to be getting some rep for this thread and the work he has put in to it. It is an _awesome_ resource for anyone wanting to oc the sandy bridge chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14616979*
> I see that people have got stable 4.5 @ 1.248v as well as @1.4 v!!! Not a very helpful range TBH


Heh, true, but remember that all chips are different. Go for 1.35 and see if that's stable, and try dropping from there. I do a quick 20 minute run of the 1344 and 1792 fft's (the hardest on the cpu) to check for stability and if it passes that then a long prime run. In my experience running those fft's is a great and fast way to check. It's not foolproof, but a great indicator.


----------



## CloudX

Those low volts for the 4.5 are really really good. You have to take an average and work around that range I think. Those super low chips are special and the super high ones are average. Simple as that really.







I think.


----------



## devvfata1ity

^^Yeah I think I will try with 1.35v core and post back the results.

^yeah thats so true. But I am afraid that I might have got one of those super bum ones that dont oc well.

BTW what do you think is a safe voltage for a 24/7 oc using air cooling @ 4.5?


----------



## doc2142

Wow at 4.5ghz 1.34 vcore in ibt my temp were at 72, with prime it just scratches 60c! Hmm thinking of doing 4.7 with those kind of temps. However I know I will
Need 1.43 vcore for that.

Also a question. When my vcore is set at 1.35 in bios but the highest it gets in windows is 1.34. Does this mean I am using 1.34 or is it 1.35?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14617106*
> ^^Yeah I think I will try with 1.35v core and post back the results.
> 
> ^yeah thats so true. But I am afraid that I might have got one of those super bum ones that dont oc well.
> 
> BTW what do you think is a safe voltage for a 24/7 oc using air cooling @ 4.5?


Oh yeah, totally fine. As long as your temps are good and the voltage is under 1.5 you shouldn't have any issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14617118*
> Wow at 4.5ghz 1.34 vcore in ibt my temp were at 72, with prime it just scratches 60c! Hmm thinking of doing 4.7 with those kind of temps. However I know I will
> Need 1.43 vcore for that.
> 
> Also a question. When my vcore is set at 1.35 in bios but the highest it gets in windows underlie is 1.34. Does this mean I am using 1.34 or is it 1.35?


You may be able to hit 4.7 under 1.4v, I did and I think my 4.5 oc was needing around 1.34. Concerning your second question, you may want to add .04 additional turbo voltage, but if you're stable I wouldn't worry about it. It's probably because of your LLC setting, what is that set to?


----------



## doc2142

I didn't mess
With any llc settings. I just set my ram correct timings raised voltage and multi.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14617192*
> I didn't mess
> With any llc settings. I just set my ram correct timings raised voltage and multi.


Ok, then it's probably at 5, which means your voltage will drop (vdroop) under load, unless you are using offset voltage, are you using offset?


----------



## devvfata1ity

Also I think these i7 2600ks generate more heat than i5 2500ks. May be its because of the HT. Have to check that too. Almost every thread I have read, the i7 seems run a few degrees hotter than the i5s for same oc at similar voltages


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14617219*
> Also I think these i7 2600ks generate more heat than i5 2500ks. May be its because of the HT. Have to check that too. Almost every thread I have read, the i7 seems run a few degrees hotter than the i5s for same oc at similar voltages


They sure do bud!


----------



## Lirik

Alright, so I'm currently running prime blend with the XMP profile enabled... looks fine so far I think .

Its gone through 9 tests and I haven't crashed or anything on stock so I'm assuming I'm good to go on to the next steps, finding LLC, changing settings, and finding the right vcore.


----------



## nezzarix

Hyperthreading does make the 2600k run hotter. You can disable it and lower your temps a bit but then you paid 100 dollars more for 2MB of extra cache.

Lirik, a nice shortcut is to run FFT 1344 and 1792 for 20 minutes each whenever you make a change to your overclock. Those 2 FFT will fail very quickly on most unstable machines.


----------



## Lirik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14617304*
> Hyperthreading does make the 2600k run hotter. You can disable it and lower your temps a bit but then you paid 100 dollars more for 2MB of extra cache.
> 
> Lirik, a nice shortcut is to run FFT 1344 and 1792 for 20 minutes each whenever you make a change to your overclock. Those 2 FFT will fail very quickly on most unstable machines.


Ya I'm going to do that, munaim suggested that as well.

Under custom, should I leave it at 1600mb of memory to use?


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14617209*
> Ok, then it's probably at 5, which means your voltage will drop (vdroop) under load, unless you are using offset voltage, are you using offset?


Manual.


----------



## devvfata1ity

@nezzarix...i paid the extra 100 bucks coz I needed the extra performance in heavily threaded workloads. I video encoding a lot and also run a lot of mathematical simulations and the extra muscle over the i5 certainly helps in those scenarios. I oc mainly to game and as most games are not well threaded, I can disable HT to lower my temps by a few degrees. Not a biggie.

But coming back to the topic, while running prime stability is determined by not having BSODs or not getting even a single error on one of the workers? Like i said in my first post I am not BSODing under prime blend just getting an error in one of the workers.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14617422*
> @nezzarix...i paid the extra 100 bucks coz I needed the extra performance in heavily threaded workloads. I video encoding a lot and also run a lot of mathematical simulations and the extra muscle over the i5 certainly helps in those scenarios. I oc mainly to game and as most games are not well threaded, I can disable HT to lower my temps by a few degrees. Not a biggie.
> 
> But coming back to the topic, while running prime stability is determined by not having BSODs or not getting even a single error on one of the workers? Like i said in my first post I am not BSODing under prime blend just getting an error in one of the workers.


If you're getting BSODs during Prime95 then your system is unstable. If you're getting failed workers then you're pretty close to having a stable system. There are a few other settings you can play with such as VCCIO voltage, enabling/disabling spread spectrum, and enabling/disabling PLL Overvoltage. PLLO is not usually needed until 4.7Ghz+ but there have been cases where it has helped people reach stability at lower frequencies.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14617219*
> Also I think these i7 2600ks generate more heat than i5 2500ks.


Exactly, which is why the 2500k is a better proc for gaming imo, since it's easier to OC with lower temps. As well as all the other reasons.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14617422*
> @nezzarix...i paid the extra 100 bucks coz I needed the extra performance in heavily threaded workloads. I video encoding a lot and also run a lot of mathematical simulations and the extra muscle over the i5 certainly helps in those scenarios. I oc mainly to game and as most games are not well threaded, I can disable HT to lower my temps by a few degrees. Not a biggie.
> 
> But coming back to the topic, while running prime stability is determined by not having BSODs or not getting even a single error on one of the workers? Like i said in my first post I am not BSODing under prime blend just getting an error in one of the workers.


Bump the voltage up another notch. Simple as that. One more bump might make you stable if you only had a failed worker.

You may think your voltage is high, and maybe it is. You may have one of the lower end chips. It's luck of the draw.


----------



## devvfata1ity

@nezzarix..I have played with pll voltage as well as i/o voltage but i get error in one of the workers but the prime95 run continues. I guess I should bump up the voltage another notch. Roughly 1.3-1.31 v is alright for 4.5ghz oc right? I am guessing I have an average overclocker on my hands. Will try disabling HT and see if I can get a stable 4.5 @ 1.27-28v or not. But the funny thing is i can complete as many runs as i want of iBT and everytime it passes only prime screws things up giving me a failed worker error in one of the tests.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14617707*
> @nezzarix..I have played with pll voltage as well as i/o voltage but i get error in one of the workers but the prime95 run continues. I guess I should bump up the voltage another notch. Roughly 1.3-1.31 v is alright for 4.5ghz oc right? .


I would say that 1.31 is good for that oc, some people have to go up to as much as 1.4. If I were you, I would jump to 1.32 and run the 1344 and 1792's, if that passes then a prime run, If it doesn't, go up to 1.34.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14617749*
> I would say that 1.31 is good for that oc, some people have to go up to as much as 1.4. If I were you, I would jump to 1.32 and run the 1344 and 1792's, if that passes then a prime run, If it doesn't, go up to 1.34.


What does pll voltage do? if i am planning on going 4.7 should I raise it?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14617760*
> What does pll voltage do? if i am planning on going 4.7 should I raise it?


PLL is weird, lol. Sometimes lowering it a bit to like 1.7 helps, sometimes not. From what I have seen it really depends on the board. That would be a good question for munaim1, I think he has the same board as you do.


----------



## doc2142

Lol for fun I just bumped the vcore to 1.45 at 5ghz!
Let see how long I'll last in prime95.


----------



## devvfata1ity

i cant even boot at 5.0 ghz even at 1.47 v


----------



## doc2142

I booted, instant bsod though x101 error. What's that?


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14617866*
> I booted, instant bsod though x101 error. What's that?


You need more vcore


----------



## devvfata1ity

+1 but if u BSOD with a 124 error then u need to bump up the vccio


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14617965*
> +1 but if u BSOD with a 124 error then u need to bump up the vccio


I think 124 can be either vcore or vccio.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14616789*
> Actually since my MSI board with crappy UEFI bios grossly over compensates the vcore, I started with 1.220 v set in bios manually. Along with it I had set pll voltage to 1.7 and i/o voltage to 1.04. Dram voltage was 1.504 as shown in bios so the delta b/w Vi/o and Vram was ~0.5. I had turbo disabled, EIST enabled and intel c state disabled. HT was on and spread spectrum was disabled (as it messes with my bclk). Ram was manually set to 1333 with loose timings intentionally as I wanted to first stabilize the CPU oc and then fine tune the ram. I gradually went upto 1.296v for the cpu but no luck. I played with the pll voltage b/w 1.6-1.8v.
> 
> What I am doing wrong? or is it that I have a crap CPU?
> 
> Temps were fine too (or so I think), during prime the hottest core was 72-73 C @ 4.5 and 1.296v


the only things you should be changing are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:

Set the whole thing to stock and start again. this time only change the RAM to XMP and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.

Then comes the task of determinning the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. Don't worry about it bsoding, what you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to aroudn level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike.

Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v. then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it. Ensure that the CPU PLL is at 1.7 and vccio (VTT) is on 1.125v)

This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where your stable. Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore as you stress test, prime blend 1344FFT custom with 1min each cycle and go back and change the vcore accordingly, bump it by one not big jumps!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14617996*
> I think 124 can be either vcore or vccio.


or even pll voltage, but not 100% sure.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14617965*
> +1 but if u BSOD with a 124 error then u need to bump up the vccio


yeah i gave it an extra bump to 1.46 than it gave me the 124 error, but i gave up after i got it, put it back down to 1.41 with 4.8ghz, running prime for 10 minutes so far and looks good! crossing fingers if i can get 4.8 at that vcore.

Temps don't look bad either idle 40 and max 68 so far.


----------



## doc2142

Looks good so far!!!


----------



## munaim1

^^ Just run 1344 and 1792 for a faster way to test stability.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14618431*
> ^^ Just run 1344 and 1792 for a faster way to test stability.


What do you mean how do you do that?

I am ******ed so I will need a step by step


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14618501*
> What do you mean how do you do that?
> 
> I am ******ed so I will need a step by step


Example of the 1344 FFT:










Set memory to use 90% of whatever amount you have.

It's not a 100% for certain way to check stability, but it is a fast way to see if you are far from stable.

I can pass both FFTs but fail Prime95 1 hour into a regular blend just being 1 notch lower on my vcore.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14618501*
> What do you mean how do you do that?
> 
> I am ******ed so I will need a step by step


selct custom blend
Number of torure threads to run = 4
Min FTT size = 1344
Max FFT size 1344
Memory to use = 7000
TIme to run each FFT = 1 minute

Do the same for the 1792 and just change both FFT sizes and run each test for 15/20mins each. If you can pass both for that time it 'should' pass a 12hour custom blend test with all your available memory.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14618501*
> What do you mean how do you do that?
> 
> I am ******ed so I will need a step by step


In the dialogue box that opens with Prime95 select Custom, then set the Min. and Max. FFt's to either 1344 or 1792 (same number for Min. and Max.) then set the last number to ~90% of your available RAM.

*Edit:* ^ Douche!


----------



## Lirik

So I reset the bios, set the PLL to 1.7volts, multiplier to 45x and had my voltage on AUTO which set it at 1.360volts.

and I put c1e on ENABLE instead of AUTO, same with EIST(this is speedsteep, right?) from AUTO to ENABLED. My computer goes frantic and restarts before even reaching the bios on a continuous loop.

I open the bios and it says that the cause was due to overclocking or voltages.










Right now, I reset everything to stock, changed my multiplier to 41x and my PLL to 1.7v and everything is stable. What should my next step be?


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave;14618579*
> Example of the 1344 FFT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set memory to use 90% of whatever amount you have.
> 
> It's not a 100% for certain way to check stability, but it is a fast way to see if you are far from stable.
> 
> I can pass both FFTs but fail Prime95 1 hour into a regular blend just being 1 notch lower on my vcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14618583*
> selct custom blend
> Number of torure threads to run = 4
> Min FTT size = 1344
> Max FFT size 1344
> Memory to use = 7000
> TIme to run each FFT = 1 minute
> 
> Do the same for the 1792 and just change both FFT sizes and run each test for 15/20mins each. If you can pass both for that time it 'should' pass a 12hour custom blend test with all your available memory.


Thanks guys, I did that however, prime95 isn't giving me any results that it passed anything. It has been 10 minutes, and all it said was, worker starting, beginning continuous self test to check your computer and something about please read text to choose/stop test. Is that normal?


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14618986*
> Thanks guys, I did that however, prime95 isn't giving me any results that it passed anything. It has been 10 minutes, and all it said was, worker starting, beginning continuous self test to check your computer and something about please read text to choose/stop test. Is that normal?


Perfectly normal. So long as it doesn't say a worker has stopped you're all good.


----------



## CloudX

No. It should run like before. Restart the program.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lirik;14615860*
> Starting to think my 2500k might be bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I have been trying to stabilize my CPU overclock for quite some time now. My main goal is to get to 4.5ghz OC on the 2500k but it just doesn't seem like it wants too go that high.


IMO BIOS corruption might be your problem, or even corrupted OS, reinstal win7, restore optimzied defaults in BIOS, et into windows, restart, clear cmos, then flash to new BIOS or just reflash, adter you do all of this, go back in your BIOS and try again


----------



## Lirik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14619189*
> IMO BIOS corruption might be your problem, or even corrupted OS, reinstal win7, restore optimzied defaults in BIOS, et into windows, restart, clear cmos, then flash to new BIOS or just reflash, adter you do all of this, go back in your BIOS and try again


I use @bios to upgrade my bios, it is a program with gigabyte mobos.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lirik;14618815*
> So I reset the bios, set the PLL to 1.7volts, multiplier to 45x and had my voltage on AUTO which set it at 1.360volts.
> 
> and I put c1e on ENABLE instead of AUTO, same with EIST(this is speedsteep, right?) from AUTO to ENABLED. My computer goes frantic and restarts before even reaching the bios on a continuous loop.
> 
> I open the bios and it says that the cause was due to overclocking or voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I reset everything to stock, changed my multiplier to 41x and my PLL to 1.7v and everything is stable. What should my next step be?


Disable PLL Overvoltage, you shouldn't need it for multi 45.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lirik;14619278*
> I use @bios to upgrade my bios, it is a program with gigabyte mobos.


Its no matter what you use bro, just reinstall your OS, go into BIOS use optmized defaults, restart, reflash your BIOS, or even try a different one, restart again, clear cmos, go into BIOS again and start overclocking from scratch.

I'm not saying this will solve your problems 100% but it might help alot in some cases for sure.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14619172*
> No. It should run like before. Restart the program.


Really? That's what mine does but it takes a while for a test to pass.

*Edit:* Just saw he set the tests to 1 minute each. Sorry, my bad!


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14619172*
> No. It should run like before. Restart the program.


I did restart, same thing however on the 1792k it runs it fine.

EDIT: I see that my cpu is in use at 100% just nothing shows up in prime95 for the 1344.

EDIT2: Just restarted my computer... Same thing 1344 will not show anything.


----------



## doc2142

Sorry for double post any has any idea how to fix it?


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14619389*
> I did restart, same thing however on the 1792k it runs it fine.
> 
> EDIT: I see that my cpu is in use at 100% just nothing shows up in prime95 for the 1344.
> 
> EDIT2: Just restarted my computer... Same thing 1344 will not show anything.


This is what happens for me too. I have not tried the 1344 FFT on Prime v26.6, but on v25.11 it did for me exactly what you were saying. I'm in the middle of a Blend test trying to lower my 4.8ghz voltage so I can't do it right now.

I don't think there's anything wrong. Prime is not actually capable of doing any arbitrarily sized FFT, and 1344 might be one of them. For some reason people still use it to test, I dunno......


----------



## anubis1127

darn it, I came home from work hoping to see prime95 still running so I could submit an OC, but nooooo, stupid BSOD. I think I'm going to switch to a fixed voltage, and see how that goes. I had 4.7 stable the other night, but that was with around 1.41v using offset of .9v, I had just tried lowering it to .75v, it passed 1344, and 1792 fft, was still going this morning after 8 hours, but at some point today it BS'd.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14619740*
> This is what happens for me too. I have not tried the 1344 FFT on Prime v26.6, but on v25.11 it did for me exactly what you were saying. I'm in the middle of a Blend test trying to lower my 4.8ghz voltage so I can't do it right now.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong. Prime is not actually capable of doing any arbitrarily sized FFT, and 1344 might be one of them. For some reason people still use it to test, I dunno......


Damn I wanted to check if I am
Stable at 4.9ghz. I have done the 1792k and that was stable with 1.44v core with decent temps too. Max 73c


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anubis1127*


darn it, I came home from work hoping to see prime95 still running so I could submit an OC, but nooooo, stupid BSOD. I think I'm going to switch to a fixed voltage, and see how that goes. I had 4.7 stable the other night, but that was with around 1.41v using offset of .9v, I had just tried lowering it to .75v, it passed 1344, and 1792 fft, was still going this morning after 8 hours, but at some point today it BS'd.


when you leave it running, disconnect from the interent and disable any antivirus's, that may be one of the reason's it bsod.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Damn I wanted to check if I am
Stable at 4.9ghz. I have done the 1792k and that was stable with 1.44v core with decent temps too. Max 73c


now try running a custom blend for 12hours with 90% of your available RAM


----------



## devjome

here's mine with a hyper 212+ push/pull on an MSI P67A-GD55 board. Kingston HyperX 1600


----------



## donkrx

Question, I passed 12h prime on 4.8ghz, then I tried prime again with 0.005v less and bsod'd in 2 hours. Does that make sense?

I was using 6gb of RAM both times, both of them had firefox open for a little bit tho the 12h one was mostly overnight sleeping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devjome;14620418*
> here's mine with a hyper 212+ push/pull on an MSI P67A-GD55 board. Kingston HyperX 1600


You can definitely get better temps than that, try reseating by applying a thin 1mm wide line of TIM down each heatpipe (careful so it doesnt spill over edges).


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


when you leave it running, disconnect from the interent and disable any antivirus's, that may be one of the reason's it bsod.


Ok, I'll try pulling the cat-5 tonight. What is this antivirus you speak of? lol, waste of resources IMO. I'm going to give 4.8ghz another go, just upped the vcore to 1.44v, and vtt up to 1.116 from auto.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


Question, I passed 12h prime on 4.8ghz, then I tried prime again with 0.005v less and bsod'd in 2 hours. Does that make sense?


It makes perfect sense. The difference between stable and not stable can be as little as one notch (the size of the voltage increment).

If I drop my vcore 1 notch I BSOD in 1 hour of Prime95. But if I leave it where it is I can go 12+ hours.


----------



## munaim1

*devjome*

Added to spreadpread, welcome to the club and OCN









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*Spreadsheet Update*
I have created a new sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devjome;14620418*
> here's mine with a hyper 212+ push/pull on an MSI P67A-GD55 board. Kingston HyperX 1600


Nicely done!


----------



## munaim1

*Spreadsheet Update*
I will be adding a benchmark section *very soon*, this should add a little competition and is going to be open for everyone. It will mainly consist of non 3d benchmarking just raw processor power. *Sisoftware Sandra* will be used and the main four will be *Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multi-Media, Multi-Core efficiency and Cryptography*. Don't worry it will be under 2 sections, one for the 2600k and the other for the 2500k, so it should be fair!!!

Anyways keep an eye out and hopefully this should be fun, we deserve this because as most of you guys in here will know, it's actually quite a daunting task stabalizing an overclock. By the way it will have a scoring system to make it more interesting, a bit of healthy competition is always nice


















*You can grab the free version from here: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2...load-2056.html*

Hope you guys approve


----------



## Lirik

wowwwww. So I thought I was stable at 4.1ghz at STOCK but guess what, BLUE SCREEN... I'm pretty sure my CPU doesn't like being OC'd.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lirik*


wowwwww. So I thought I was stable at 4.1ghz at STOCK but guess what, BLUE SCREEN... I'm pretty sure my CPU doesn't like being OC'd.



read this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


the only things you should be changing are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:

Set the whole thing to stock and start again. this time only change the RAM to XMP and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.

Then comes the task of determinning the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. Don't worry about it bsoding, what you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to aroudn level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike.

Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v. then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it. Ensure that the CPU PLL is at 1.7 and vccio (VTT) is on 1.125v)

*This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable. Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test, prime blend 1344FFT custom with 1min each cycle and go back and change the vcore accordingly, bump it by one not big jumps!!!*


----------



## Lirik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


read this:


My computer crashes constantly below 1.31v... also, what do you mean by setting the LLC near the voltage, are you saying near the stock voltage that it is currently on? So LLC can stay very close to stock while under load?


----------



## devjome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


You can definitely get better temps than that, try reseating by applying a thin 1mm wide line of TIM down each heatpipe (careful so it doesnt spill over edges).


ahhh, is that the right way to do it? what i did was just put a pea sized drop in the middle of the processor. thanks for the advice! will try it later if i still have enough TIM left


----------



## sintricate

So after going all the way to 5GHz, I've been working on going in the opposite direction, sort of...

I picked an extremely low OC (4GHz) and decided to find the lowest vcore at which it would keep stable. 1.12 seems to be working fine so far









I'll keep it low until I do something that requires the raw power of the 5GHz tune


----------



## Lirik

This is kinda off topic, but can GPU overclocking cause a blue screen? trying to see if it is my CPU causing it or my GPU


----------



## sintricate

What BSOD codes are you getting?


----------



## Lirik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


What BSOD codes are you getting?


124

sometimes 101


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lirik*


This is kinda off topic, but can GPU overclocking cause a blue screen? trying to see if it is my CPU causing it or my GPU


Are you overclocking your GPU? And what's the error code?

*edit* 
124 usually means you need more vcore or vtt.


----------



## sintricate

If you're having any confusion on which component is causing the BSODs, maybe you should keep your GPU at stock until you straighten out your CPU OC.


----------



## munaim1

*Nvidia users read my review thread in my sig, you can find it under here: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-driv...ew-latest.html

I recommend running 266.58 for SLI and 270.61 for single cards.*


----------



## Lirik

Could my overclocking failures be coming from the fact that I have a Stepping of d2 instead of d1?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lirik*


Could my overclocking failures be coming from the fact that I have a Stepping of d2 instead of d1?


no because I too have a d2 stepping. All that is required is to go through the many pages of this thread for tips and you'll get there eventually.


----------



## Lirik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


no because I too have a d2 stepping. All that is required is to go through the many pages of this thread for tips and you'll get there eventually.


I feel as though I literally tried everything, I even followed what you posted and still just no luck at all.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lirik*


I feel as though I literally tried everything, I even followed what you posted and still just no luck at all.


This is what I posted back from page 277:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Set the whole thing to stock and lets start again. this time only change the RAM to XMP and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.

Then comes the task of determinning the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. Don't worry about it bsoding, what you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to aroudn level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike.

Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v. then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrutps the bclk in cpu-s then just disable it. This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. with those settings you will eventually get to the point where your stable. *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore as you stress test, prime blend 1344FFT custom with 1min each cycle and go back and change the vcore accordingly, bump it by one not big jumps!!! *









Hope that helps











Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


When you open prime blend your pressented with 4 options, small FFTS, Large FFTS, Blend test and Custom. You want to run blend for atleast 12hours for true stability, however, that duration is not needed when your 'finding' your overclock, first start of with 10/15mins between bios changes, then slowly that would go to around 30/60mins then when your close to stabalizing you run it for longer.

XMP is a memory profile that's built in to the RAM, so if you select XMP, it will by defauly select the timings and votlage for your RAM and you should still be able to alter the PCU settings. Run XMP and you will be fine with changing everything else.

*EDIT:*
Alternativly you could run a custom blend for a really good quick stability test between bios changes, that would be: 1344 FTT and 1792 FFT 1min each cycle and 90% of your available RAM, run each of those ffts for 15mins between any changes in the bios and when your done with your overclock, test it with a standard blend test or standard custom test, lol it gets confusing even for me lol.

Do what he said regarding PLL but don't jump straight to 1.31v *gradually* up the vcore as you increase the multi and again post your other settings.


Asu you can see, it is a *gradual* process, one that takes time, so you can't really say that you have tried everything. Follow these instructions and you'll be fine.


----------



## cba1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*Nvidia users read my review thread in my sig, you can find it under here: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-driv...ew-latest.html

I recommend running 266.58 for SLI and 270.61 for single cards.*


What about the new driver 280.26? Is it any good?


----------



## Lirik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


This is what I posted back from page 277:

Asu you can see, it is a *gradual* process, one that takes time, so you can't really say that you have tried everything. Follow these instructions and you'll be fine.



Alrite, but one quick thing I want to clarify. So, lets say at stock my voltage is at 1.33volts. I want to get it so that while under load, my LLC keeps my voltage ~ 1.33volts correct? Is that the whole point of that step? to make load an idle as equal as possible through LLC?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lirik*


Alrite, but one quick thing I want to clarify. So, lets say at stock my voltage is at 1.33volts. I want to get it so that while under load, my LLC keeps my voltage ~ 1.33volts correct? Is that the whole point of that step? to make load an idle as equal as possible through LLC?


LLC = Load Line Calibration

It is there to compensate the vdroop. Vdroop is when you set the voltage in the bios and when the cpu is under load the voltage is lower. The different settings of LLC can ensure that the voltage remains as close to what you set it in the bios under full load. That basically means that, for example, LLC level 2 = BIOS voltage 1.35 and under load = 1.33v therefore level 3 might be better. You want to set an LLC settings where the voltage is lower but as close as possbile so that you don't get voltage spikes which 'can' be dangerous.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cba1986*


What about the new driver 280.26? Is it any good?


meh... havn't tested it out yet, but I don't think I will be, heard far to many complaints about them in actual gaming.

Anyways back on topic









*Spreadsheet Suggestion*
I will be adding a benchmark section *very soon*, this should add a little competition and is going to be open for everyone. It will mainly consist of non 3d benchmarking just raw processor power. *Sisoftware Sandra* will be used and the main four will be *Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multi-Media, Multi-Core efficiency and Cryptography*. Don't worry it will be under 2 sections, one for the 2600k and the other for the 2500k, so it should be fair!!!

Anyways keep an eye out and hopefully this should be fun, we deserve this because as most of you guys in here will know, it's actually quite a daunting task stabalizing an overclock. By the way it will have a scoring system to make it more interesting, a bit of healthy competition is always nice


















*You can grab the free version from here: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2...load-2056.html*

Hope you guys approve


----------



## Lirik

Alrite thanks, and ya sorry about before -- -I've been trying to OC for like 3 days now with no positive results :|


----------



## cba1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


LLC = Load Line Calibration

It is there to compensate the vdroop. Vdroop is when you set the voltage in the bios and when the cpu is under load the voltage is lower. The different settings of LLC can ensure that the voltage remains as close to what you set it in the bios under full load. That basically means that, for example, LLC level 2 = BIOS voltage 1.35 and under load = 1.33v therefore level 3 might be better. You want to set an LLC settings where the voltage is lower but as close as possbile so that you don't get voltage spikes which 'can' be dangerous.

meh... havn't tested it out yet, but I don't think I will be, heard far to many complaints about them in actual gaming.

Anyways back on topic









*Spreadsheet Suggestion*
I will be adding a benchmark section *very soon*, this should add a little competition and is going to be open for everyone. It will mainly consist of non 3d benchmarking just raw processor power. *Sisoftware Sandra* will be used and the main four will be *Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multi-Media, Multi-Core efficiency and Cryptography*. Don't worry it will be under 2 sections, one for the 2600k and the other for the 2500k, so it should be fair!!!

Anyways keep an eye out and hopefully this should be fun, we deserve this because as most of you guys in here will know, it's actually quite a daunting task stabalizing an overclock. By the way it will have a scoring system to make it more interesting, a bit of healthy competition is always nice


















*You can grab the free version from here: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2...load-2056.html*

Hope you guys approve










Ok by me. Sounds good.


----------



## Lirik

Leave C1E and *Speedsteep* enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave *Spread spectrum* enabled, if you find that it disrutps the bclk in cpu-s then just disable it.

What is the z68 -- or I should say gigabyte equivalent to these in the bios?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lirik*


Alrite thanks, and ya sorry about before -- -I've been trying to OC for like 3 days now with no positive results :|


No worries bud, everyone here is learning









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cba1986*


Ok by me. Sounds good.


Glad to have you onboard









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lirik*


Leave C1E and *Speedstep* enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave *Spread spectrum* enabled, if you find that it disrutps the bclk in cpu-s then just disable it.

What is the z68 -- or I should say gigabyte equivalent to these in the bios?


It should be the same. Go in the BIOS and have a look.


----------



## doc2142

Well if my pc doesn't crash I will join the club with 4.8ghz and 1.41 vcore tomorrow morning. I am disappointed that the vcore is a bit high but my temps are ok I guess. 71c under full load.


----------



## Lirik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


It should be the same. Go in the BIOS and have a look.



Alrite, so it looks like LLC level 5 is the way to go in order to keep my voltage as even as possible while under load/idle.

I just want to confirm with you that this is close enough.

First column is *value*, second is* min*, third is *max*.










more specifically, according to CPU-ID it looks like 1.212v idle, 1.224v under load.


----------



## Lirik

ya... I can't find spread spectrum or speedstep 

I checked the other sections as well, still nothing.

GA-Z68X-UD4-B3
Version: F8


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devjome;14621870*
> ahhh, is that the right way to do it? what i did was just put a pea sized drop in the middle of the processor. thanks for the advice! will try it later if i still have enough TIM left


Yes, and to be even more specific I did add 2 TINY spots in the middle, let me see if I can find the pic I created for someone................

Yes I found it, nice... take a look. I also did Arctic Silver's tinting process as they describe it, take a look at these 2 documents:

VERTICAL LINE METHOD (quad core): http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appmeth/int/vl/intel_app_method_vertical_line_v1.1.pdf

DIRECT CONTACT HEAT PIPES: http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/hp/hphs_method.pdf

Some extra notes, be sure you get some paste in the ridges around the pipes. Also, the most important consideration for TIM application is covering the center portion (see pic QP3 in the first link). After that, you want to have the pipes in good contact. I could explain more, but lets just say this produced my best results.


----------



## devvfata1ity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14617996*
> I think 124 can be either vcore or vccio.


yes thats true but mostly at high frequencies ie above 4.8ghz its usually vccio. atleast thats what I have found out the hard way


----------



## devvfata1ity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14618024*
> the only things you should be changing are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. this time only change the RAM to XMP and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determinning the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. Don't worry about it bsoding, what you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to aroudn level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v. then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it. Ensure that the CPU PLL is at 1.7 and vccio (VTT) is on 1.125v)
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where your stable. Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore as you stress test, prime blend 1344FFT custom with 1min each cycle and go back and change the vcore accordingly, bump it by one not big jumps!!!
> 
> or even pll voltage, but not 100% sure.


My board doesnot let me adjust the LLC level or the individual c states


----------



## munaim1

If some of you guys can't find some of the settings then I suggest you go to your official mobo thread and ask over there what the settings are called and where you can find them and then head back here. Links to the official mobo sectiions are in the OP.


----------



## doc2142

If one of my workers stopped after about 3 hours, means i just need a small vcore bump right?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14624902*
> If one of my workers stopped after about 3 hours, means i just need a small vcore bump right?


Yep


----------



## devvfata1ity

@munaim1 thanx a lot for your help buddy. Finally managed to get a 4.2ghz+ stable OC. I have settled at 4.4 ghz for 24/7 use as it takes 1.26v to get there. Although at load the vcore gets bumped to 1.28v. But I guess its ok for a 4.4ghz. 4.5ghz was requiring 1.31-1.32vcore at load to get stable. Thought it was not worth it. I guess my cpu is one of those average OCers, altho it can do 4.2 at 1.2v only. Prime95 stability issue where one of the workers failed was sorted out by bumping up the i/o voltage to 1.15.

Many Many thanks to everyone else who helped. Will be posting the screenies soon to join the 4ghz+ club


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14625712*
> @munaim1 thanx a lot for your help buddy. Finally managed to get a 4.2ghz+ stable OC. I have settled at 4.4 ghz for 24/7 use as it takes 1.26v to get there. Although at load the vcore gets bumped to 1.28v. But I guess its ok for a 4.4ghz. 4.5ghz was requiring 1.31-1.32vcore at load to get stable. Thought it was not worth it. I guess my cpu is one of those average OCers, altho it can do 4.2 at 1.2v only. Prime95 stability issue where one of the workers failed was sorted out by bumping up the i/o voltage to 1.15.
> 
> Many Many thanks to everyone else who helped. Will be posting the screenies soon to join the 4ghz+ club


Awesome! Nice work man.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lirik;14623958*
> ya... I can't find spread spectrum or speedstep
> 
> I checked the other sections as well, still nothing.
> 
> GA-Z68X-UD4-B3
> Version: F8


You can PM me and i will help you out as best i can,"spread spectrum"is hidden,when in the main bios screen,press CTRL+F1,then in the "avanced frequency settings"tab,you will find "spread spectrum"is now available.Hope this helps.


----------



## devvfata1ity

^^thanx dude. urself and munaim1 have been the biggest of help in achieving this OC. I live in the sub-continent and my room temp is kinda toasty at ~31 C so my load temps are ~75 C on the hottest core. Will do a reseat of the HSF tomorrow and also reapply the TIM. Hoping to drop the load temps to 70 C or thereabouts.


----------



## anubis1127

5 hours to go, last night a worker failed again after 6 hours, so I bumped the vcore up to 1.445v @ 4.8ghz, a bit higher than I would like (raised temps to 70C on the hottest core). Staying home from work today to see if it will do 12 hours blend, lol at my priorities.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14616181*
> _*sintricate*_
> Loving the low temps with that H80, however quite a big voltage bump from your 4.8ghz 1.360v, but that overclock is actually quite good considering it's below 1.45v


Yeah, that _is_ quite a bump in voltage just for 200MHz. I actually think I was stable at 4.9GHz with 1.36v but I didn't try running prime for 12hrs on that one.

Any idea why it took so much more voltage just to get to 5GHz? Is there anything I might be able to change to get 5GHz stable with less vcore?

I have no idea what the C states are/do. I seem to have them all enabled.


----------



## $ilent

hmm..my 2500k is at 1.38v and 4.8ghz, one worker is failing after 2 mins on p95. I had VCCIO at 1.1250v and i tried PLL at 1.7125 and 1.700v both to no gain..I take it its down to vcore?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14629007*
> hmm..my 2500k is at 1.38v and 4.8ghz, one worker is failing after 2 mins on p95. I had VCCIO at 1.1250v and i tried PLL at 1.7125 and 1.700v both to no gain..I take it its down to vcore?


Yep more vcore.

Edit:
Check the last few pages on how to do the fast custom blend.








Sorry bud im on my phone


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Alternativly you could run a custom blend for a really good quick stability test between bios changes, that would be: 1344 FTT and 1792 FFT 1min each cycle and 90% of your available RAM, run each of those ffts for 15mins between any changes in the bios and when your done with your overclock, test it with a standard blend test or standard custom test, lol it gets confusing even for me lol.


The bit about 1344 and 1792...how you do that? I cant see that option to test in p95 :/


----------



## $ilent

also I notice talk about LLC..my options for that are like off 0%, low 10%, medium 25% etc..what setting should I use for that?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14629282*
> The bit about 1344 and 1792...how you do that? I cant see that option to test in p95 :/


Set Prime95 like this.


----------



## $ilent

Ahh so for say 1600 and 1900 do you put from lowest to highest or do one p95 with 1600 and one p95 with 1900?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14629338*
> also I notice talk about LLC..my options for that are like off 0%, low 10%, medium 25% etc..what setting should I use for that?


Ultra high LLC (75%)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;14629347*
> Set Prime95 like this.


This but change the RAM to 7000 if you have 8GB and 2500 if you have 4GB. Also change the each cycle to 1min and run that for 15/20mins each and do the same for 1344. Change the thread size to 4.


----------



## $ilent

hmm..this is ridiculous, its failing one 1 worker after like 20 seconds.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14629606*
> hmm..this is ridiculous, its failing one 1 worker after like 20 seconds.


What is it that your exactly doing now? what things have you changed?

set everything on stock and run prime and see if your cpu is working as it should. By the way here are all the methods of custom blend 1344 & 1792:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave;14618579*
> Example of the 1344 FFT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set memory to use 90% of whatever amount you have.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14618583*
> selct custom blend
> Number of torure threads to run = 4
> Min FTT size = 1344
> Max FFT size 1344
> Memory to use = 7000
> TIme to run each FFT = 1 minute
> 
> Do the same for the 1792 and just change both FFT sizes and run each test for 15/20mins each. If you can pass both for that time it 'should' pass a 12hour custom blend test with all your available memory.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14629626*
> What is it that your exactly doing now? what things have you changed?
> 
> set everything on stock and run prime and see if your cpu is working as it should. By the way here are all the methods of custom blend 1344 & 1792:


Im doing 1792x1792 custom torture, fails after 20 seconds on one worker. I have changed vcore to 1.41v, PLL to 1.70v, VCCIO to 1.1250, ram set to its rated speeds but just noticed its at 1.5v instead of 1.65, Speedstep is on, C1E is off.

Think thats all I have changed.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14629636*
> just noticed my ddr3 ram is running at its speeds but at 1.5v...it says 1.65v on the stick, would that be making it crash?










yes!!!


----------



## $ilent

But but I only just noticed!!!!







ok changed it now let's see if it makes a change!

Hmm nope no change still same fail after less than 20 seconds.

I have put everything to stock


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14629724*
> But but I only just noticed!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok changed it now let's see if it makes a change!










hopefully it will.

Remember to make a note of all the things that your changing, trying and oding in the BIOS!! you don't wana to forget and get confused. A slow gradual progression is always the best way, however, you will need to be patient.

Keep it up bud


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14629724*
> But but I only just noticed!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok changed it now let's see if it makes a change!
> 
> Hmm nope no change still same fail after less than 20 seconds.
> 
> I have put everything to stock


If you raise your dram voltage to 1.65 you will want your vtt to be within .5v of it, so make sure that's set to at least 1.15v.

edit: it looks like it's called VCCIO in your bios.


----------



## $ilent

right, well ive set everything to stock and im doing the 1792 custom blend on stock settings, its going ok.

I will change ram and vccio after this one and start overclocking. So besides changing PLL, VCCIO, vcore, multiplier, PLL overvoltage and putting speedstep ON, theres nothing else I SHOULD have to change right?

edit: also how long you leave the 1792 testing for?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14629636*
> Im doing 1792x1792 custom torture, fails after 20 seconds on one worker. I have changed vcore to 1.41v, PLL to 1.70v, VCCIO to 1.1250, ram set to its rated speeds but just noticed its at 1.5v instead of 1.65, Speedstep is on, C1E is off.
> 
> Think thats all I have changed.


why have you switched C1E off?

go by this:

C1E AND SPEEDSTEP - ENABLED
C3 and C6 REPORT - AUTO, only if your using manual voltage, if not disable.

*EDIT:*

as Anubis said, change the VCCIO to 1.15v, leave spread spectrum on and leave the cpu configuration settings on default, nly change the above if it needs to be (C3 and C6 to Auto)

increase pll to next level (1.70625v) and leave the vcore to where it is and test again. Report back

*EDIT2*

try with 1344 FFT first then you can go onto 1792. are you still going high on the overclock or are you tring to stabalize what you have right now? 4.8ghz right?

*RUN THESE FFT TEST FOR 15/20MINUTES EACH.*


----------



## $ilent

righty oh, ill put c1e and speedstep on, but they downclock the cpu to 1.6ghz.

i will change ram volt and vccio, and leave all else until it fails overclock and then ill increase other voltages!

how long should i leave it 1792ing munaim?


----------



## anubis1127

OK, here's my submission guys:



sorry for it being so cramped, stupid low res monitor won't die, and I told myself I wouldn't buy a new one until it does.

[edit]
Here are my UEFI SS:


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14630068*
> righty oh, ill put c1e and speedstep on, but they downclock the cpu to 1.6ghz.
> 
> i will change ram volt and vccio, and leave all else until it fails overclock and then ill increase other voltages!
> 
> how long should i leave it 1792ing munaim?


15/20mins each is fine.

The only other changes that you should make are the following:

VRM frequency on manual - 350
LLC ultra high 75%
Phase and duty control - Extreme
Cpu current capability 140%.

and the other things I mentioned









*Anubis*

I'll add you in s hort moment.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14630313*
> 
> *Anubis*
> 
> I'll add you in s hort moment.


Thanks. Take your time.


----------



## Lirik

Just out of curiosity, how bad is 4.5ghz at 1.360v with LLC at level 7. LLC causing the voltage to go to 1.428volts, is that bad or not recommended?

Or can I leave it at that?


----------



## $ilent

1.428v for 4.5ghz is plane crazy it should be way under 1.4 full stop.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lirik*


Just out of curiosity, how bad is 4.5ghz at 1.360v with LLC at level 7. LLC causing the voltage to go to 1.428volts, is that bad or not recommended?

Or can I leave it at that?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


LLC = Load Line Calibration

It is there to compensate the vdroop. Vdroop is when you set the voltage in the bios and when the cpu is *under load *the voltage is lower. The different settings of LLC can ensure that the voltage remains as close to what you set it in the bios *under full load*. That basically means that, for example, LLC level 2 = BIOS voltage 1.35 and under load = 1.33v therefore level 3 might be better. You want to set an LLC settings where the voltage is lower but as close as possbile so that you don't get voltage spikes which 'can' be dangerous when under load.



Your still not understanding what LLC is there for and what's used for. Read either one of these and you should have a basic understanding of SB:

*P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners* *ASUS Mobo*

*The ULTIMATE Sandy Bridge OC Guide* *(Gigabyte Mobo - Awesome thread, special thanks to sin)*

*Official ASUS P8P67 Series Overclocking Guide and Information*  * JJ @ ASUS*

*P67/Z68 BIOS Guide - BASIC~Intermediate Overclocking* *Raja @ ASUS*

*MSI P67 Overclocking Guide* *Great Read for MSI users.*


----------



## $ilent

munaim, just a quick one, sorry to be a pest.

Will one set of 15 mins worth of 1792 be ok, or does it require 15 mins worth of 1344 too?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14630636*
> munaim, just a quick one, sorry to be a pest.
> 
> Will one set of 15 mins worth of 1792 be ok, or does it require 15 mins worth of 1344 too?


both will be better, firstly try 1344 and then try 1792.

Most of this info is already on here in the many pages of the thread, all it is, it may take too much time finding it lol. so in that case no worries bud









****Spreadsheet Suggestion****

I will be adding a benchmark section *very soon*, this should add a little competition and is going to be open for everyone. It will mainly consist of non 3d benchmarking just raw processor power. *Sisoftware Sandra* will be used and the main four will be *Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multi-Media, Multi-Core efficiency and Cryptography*. Don't worry it will be under 2 sections, one for the 2600k and the other for the 2500k, so it should be fair!!!

Anyways keep an eye out and hopefully this should be fun, we deserve this because as most of you guys in here will know, it's actually quite a daunting task stabalizing an overclock. By the way it will have a scoring system to make it more interesting, a bit of healthy competition is always nice


















*You can grab the free version from here: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html*

Hope you guys approve


----------



## fuloran1

sounds good to me man! Another great idea.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14631659*
> sounds good to me man! Another great idea.


some healthy competition but I'm in the process of creating a scoring system for it so might take some time before it's implemented in the spreadsheet.


----------



## Lirik

Munaim, my main question is... let say I can get 4.5 ghz stable at 1.4volts, I know that is extremely high for only 4.5ghz, but does it really degrade my CPU in any way?

I'm mainly asking because, I know some people run 5.0ghz or greater at 1.4v or higher...

So, would technically running at 1.4v @ 4.5ghz be ok?

~~~ I'm just wondering :d


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lirik;14632954*
> Munaim, my main question is... let say I can get 4.5 ghz stable at 1.4volts, I know that is extremely high for only 4.5ghz, but does it really degrade my CPU in any way?
> 
> I'm mainly asking because, I know some people run 5.0ghz or greater at 1.4v or higher...
> 
> So, would technically running at 1.4v @ 4.5ghz be ok?
> 
> ~~~ I'm just wondering :d


There is no straight answer so all im going to say is refer to this:
Quote:


> No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the sandybridge chips are. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore').
> 
> *The people that have reported degredation or killed their chip is usually because of not being able to cool their cpu or by doing suicide runs. On that note it's usually user's OWN fault*.
> 
> If you have decent cooling ie. noctua NH-D14 or similar then your max *can* be 1.4/1.45 and if your using water then the max *can* be 1.5v, but that obviously depends on what water cooling. If your temps are in check then it should be okay. *That's my opinion you come up with your own conclusion.*


----------



## Lirik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14633059*
> There is no straight answer so all im going to say is refer to this:


Alrite, thank you


----------



## donkrx

OK the old version of Prime I was running couldn't do 1344K FFTs but I swapped it with 26.6 and it runs as intended. Doesn't do anything bizarre now.

I've already done & passed the 12h blend test (im not in the club cause I had idle temp calibrations in RealTemp and forgot to revert everything to default) but it seems like 1344K is a tough FFT for a lot to pass so I had to try it on my so called stable overclock. Oh yeah and btw, I also did the 1792K the other day no problems for 20+ minutes.

I was a little surprised when the 1344K actually failed 8 minutes in and I got one of those poopy bsods. I was running it with 90% available RAM.

I felt this would be a good time to play with the CPU PLL because up until now it was set to 1.706 (for no great reason, just seemed like it was recommended). I didn't really think it would be better to _lower_ it to ~1.65 so I _raised_ it one tick to 1.75, and now it passed a 20 minute 1344K FFT test! thx for the advice munaim.

I'm kind of wondering how strong of an effect it has on stability, maybe I could lower my vcore by .005v even though the other night I failed in 2 hours with that voltage.


----------



## munaim1

*Processor Arithmetic:*









94.43 + 126.67 + 70.4 = *291.5*

*Multi-Media*








273.75 + 245.7 + 305 + 172.76 = *997.21*

*Cryptography*








3.36 + 8 + 1.4 = *12.76*

*Multicore Efficiency*








12 + 29.4 = *41.4*

*TOTAL: 1342.87*


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14622249*
> *Nvidia users read my review thread in my sig, you can find it under here: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-drivers-overclocking-software/986067-280-19-update-review-few-latest.html
> 
> I recommend running 266.58 for SLI and 270.61 for single cards.*


Munaim1, you recommend 270 instead of 275 because of the instability issue right? Is there anything else? I haven't had any problems but im curious if I could OC higher on the older drivers.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14634679*
> Munaim1, you recommend 270 instead of 275 because of the instability issue right? Is there anything else? I haven't had any problems but im curious if I could OC higher on the older drivers.


275.X have been unstable in a lot of games for myself and others. Some have reported lower clocks but performance boosts with them, I only recommend them for 3d benching. Refer to the review for more info.

Any future questions regarding Nvidia drivers please head over to the review thread or the Nvidia section.

Thanks









Anyways back on topic:

*There is two parts to this thread, one for stability and the other for benchmarking. Please don't get the two mixed up!! The benchmarking is just for fun, a bit of healthy competition amongst sandybridge users!! The main purposes of this thread has not and will not be derailed and will continue as it is, primarily focusing on stability.*

Quote:


> *Benchmarking via SiSoftware Sandra*
> 
> Make sure you run each of the processor benchmarks, *Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multi-Media, Cryptography and Multi-Core Efficiency*, .
> 
> With all four benchmarks you will add up the 'points' and have a total for each, then all four will be added to give you a TOTAL score.
> *ONE SIMPLE RULE*
> 
> *Make sure two instances of CPU-Z is open, one for RAM and the other for core speed and make sure you have notepad open with your OCN name!!!*
> 
> *All SiSoftware Sandra benching must follow this*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *If it's not like the above, then it won't be accepted, simple as!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ***System may be unresponsive during the benchmarks, be patient and it will finish.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************DOWNLOADS**************
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html
> 
> SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html


----------



## $ilent

Donkrx 1.75v for pll? That's abit extreme ain't it!?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14634903*
> Donkrx 1.75v for pll? That's abit extreme ain't it!?


That's actually lower than what most BIOS set when you use auto.


----------



## fuloran1

Here's my benches.

*Processor Arithmetic*








90.42 + 118.55 + 69 = 277.97

*Multi-media*








257.4 + 231 + 286.84 + 162.56 = 937.8

*Cryptography*








3 + 7 + 1.33 = 11.33

*Multi Core Efficiency*








11 + 29.4 = 40.4


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127;14634986*
> That's actually lower than what most BIOS set when you use auto.


Yeah, mine is at like 1.832 I think.


----------



## munaim1

Thanks buddy!!! adding right now







+rep


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14635144*
> Thanks buddy!!! adding right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


You bet man, happy to.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14635181*
> You bet man, happy to.


Should be available in a sec, thanks again. Once we get a bit more entries we'll be able to see what our systems are capable of doing and how the bench's differ with the overclocks. A quick glance shows, that the main difference between 4.8 and 5.1 is in the arithmetic and multi-media section.

I really should add somewhere what each of those bench's do....... gimme a sec









Quote:


> *Processor Arithmetic:*
> This measures the CPU's performance in terms of GIPS and GFLOPS. A higher score is better. (number crunching)
> 
> *Multi-Core Efficiency:*
> The 'Multi-Core Efficiency' benchmark measures the available bandwidth between the total amount of cores. This is what allows the cores to communicate and spread workload. More bandwidth and lower latency are better.
> 
> *Cryptography:*
> Measures the encryption, decryption and hashing bandwidth of GPGPU/GPCPU/GPAPU. Benchmark the cryptographic performance of modern processors that support hardware cryptographic engines. The most common algorithms, AES (AES128, AES256) for encryption/decryption and SHA (SHA1, SHA256) for hashing are supported.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127;14634986*
> That's actually lower than what most BIOS set when you use auto.


oh really? mine set to under 1.70 iirc hmm


----------



## wanako

WOOT! Success!! Your honor, I believe you'll be satisfied with this evidence.



















I feel all proud of myself now!

Here's my UEFI settings. ASRock Z68 Pro3 motherboard


----------



## $ilent

nicely done wanako, but I believe to join you need to run 12 hours+


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako;14635350*
> WOOT! Success!! Your honor, I believe you'll be satisfied with this evidence.
> 
> I feel all proud of myself now!


Added, looking very nice, welcome to the club









Please give it a couple mins for the spreadsheet to refresh.

_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

While your waiting why not share your BIOS settings??
*Spreadsheet Update*

I have created a new sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:


_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


Wow, this club is hard work lol


----------



## $ilent

english overclockers..I just been to see inbetweeners film. Brilliant


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako;14635350*
> WOOT! Success!! Your honor, I believe you'll be satisfied with this evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel all proud of myself now!


Well done!


----------



## $ilent

So what's highest safe volt for pll?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14635406*
> nicely done wanako, but I believe to join you need to run 12 hours+


indeed good sir, that's why I went 18 hours.







I JUST came back home from work, turned the screen on and pray for a desktop not a BSOD. lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14635419*
> Added, looking very nice, welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give it a couple mins for the spreadsheet to refresh.
> 
> While your waiting why not share your BIOS settings??


Sure! I'll do that soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14635518*
> Well done!


Thanks! Oh, and thanks for the +rep too. My first one.


----------



## anubis1127

I updated my stability test SS post to include SS of the UEFI.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14635678*
> So what's highest safe volt for pll?


ummm not sure I think it's 1.9v

Read this:


Spoiler: PLL VOLTAGE INFO



***PLL VOLTAGE INFO***

I been recently testing something for the last few days and that is PLL voltage. In the first few instance I've find that lowering actually helps stability for some cpu's, now it seems that more and more are actually trying it and results have been great.

Just 2 hours ago I recommended fuloran1 who was having having stability issue's for last few days to try the following thing:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14537860*
> they are all on deafult I pressume?
> 
> What I want you to try is, decrease the PLL voltage to around 1.7/1.71v and test for stability and record what happens, then I want you to increase the PLL voltage to around 1.89v and again see what happens. The objective is to see whether or not your chip like high PLL or low PLL voltage, then we'll take it from there.


From having continous BSODS at the 7/8minute of the 1792 FFT he tried many things without success. He tried the above method and changed PLL voltage to 1.71v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14538137*
> Ok, so now *I didnt get a bsod*, but a worker failed at 8 minutes. Raised pll to 1.89 and testing.


Progress!!!!! No bsod and worker failing can be an indication of near stability. Dropping the PLL certainly helped.

Here's another instance, Roksonixx kept failing the 1344 FTTs and then after trying the same thing:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*
> it might just be pure luck but i've put my PLL voltage down to 1.7v and vcore down 4 notches and im 10 minutes into those bloody 1344 fft's ....
> 
> fingers crossed! if i can get this to work i'll update my "stable" score in your thread


After a few minutes:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*
> i tried a few above 1.8 and down to 1.75, but i've just tried 1.7 and it's worked wonders...20 minutes into that damn test, with a nice low vcore now....
> 
> it's rather strange that a high voltage can throw things off, with vcore it doesnt matter if you're 0.01 or 0.1 above, it still works because it has "enough"
> 
> *i'd recommend putting 124 bsod's on your thread to "too much / to little PLL voltage", because that's certainly what's happened here*


Seems like PLL voltage does make a difference. He could be right in saying error 124 could correspond to PLL voltage as oposed to VTT (VCCIO) and vcore. This is a good find.!!









Again:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14547689*
> As I mentioned earlier, *I had a goal of finally passing Prime95 Custom @ 1344K using 7168MB (exactly 7GB) of memory for 30 minutes. Well, after a bunch of trials and errors, I finally did it!* I stopped my test at 33 minutes because I just couldn't wait any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~twocables/33Minutes%21.png (1680 x 1050)
> 
> I'm sorry for forgetting to include my name in Notepad, but I was a little bit too excited. So, let's just go by the date and time on the Taskbar for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyway, what allowed me to do this was dropping my CPU PLL Voltage all the way down to 1.70000V which seems to run at 1.693V - 1.696V (that is, after testing several different CPU PLL Voltages).*


Yet more proof that, reducing PLL voltage is the way forward for getting the system stable, however he couldnt get it stable for the 1792FFT without a small PLL voltage bump to 1.70625v:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14548841*
> I did it! After that 8-minute failure, I went straight to a CPU PLL of 1.68750V, but it failed after 4 minutes. So then I went straight to *1.70625V* and it passed twice (30 minutes)!! Oh happy day!


My advice play around with the PLL voltage from 1.7v and you should be good.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127;14635888*
> I updated my stability test SS post to include SS of the UEFI.


Thanks bud, I'll add the template. Thanks again









*EDIT:*

Just realised I didn't even add your stable screenshot. sorry about that bud, both should be up in a minute or two.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14635956*
> ummm not sure I think it's 1.9v


Yeah, I've read that 1.9v is the "recommend safe maximum".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14635956*
> 
> Thanks bud, I'll add the template. Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Just realised I didn't even add your stable screenshot. sorry about that bud, both should be up in a minute or two.


That's all good. I may try to push this CPU further over the weekend, maybe throw in my 4gb kit, see if that helps at all.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127;14636012*
> Yeah, I've read that 1.9v is the "recommend safe maximum".
> 
> That's all good. I may try to push this CPU further over the weekend, maybe throw in my 4gb kit, see if that helps at all.


LOL it's difficult to keep up sometimes with this thread, sometimes I miss some screenshots but usually get there in the end









Yeah go for it, your screenshot for 4.8ghz is good and if you get the vcore lower and the clock higher than that's then it's even better!! You got the old entries section where you can do your own comparison for your own chip, a bit like your own database


----------



## $ilent

Just a quick update from me, 1.35/1.344v and 4.6ghz 1344 stable after 15 mins. Ill push it further tomorrow, bed now!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14636144*
> Just a quick update from me, 1.35/1.344v and 4.6ghz 1344 stable after 15 mins. Ill push it further tomorrow, bed now!


Looking good bud, but be sure to download the latest realtemp before you submit your screenshot or else it would be for nothing lol

Latest realtemp should be under downloads right below the rules in the OP.

Same here, it's 4:30 lol im out!!!










*EDIT:*

Your cpu vcore seems high aswell. check the lowest vcore for 4.6ghz in the table.


----------



## $ilent

:S

Mine beats 6 cpus for vcore out of 10 in the 4.6ghz section?


----------



## Tunagoblin

Here you go. 5.0GHz 8GB 1866 RAM.

*Processor Arithmetic*








94.45 + 124.41 + 71.7 = *290.56*

*Multi-Media*








268.42 + 241.18 + 298.74 + 169.43 = *977.77*

*Cryptography*








3.33 + 8 + 1.38 = *12.71*

*Multi Core Efficiency*








12 + 29.6 = *41.6*

Total = *1322.64*

But the efficiency, the time is lower the better.
So slower machine would score higher right now, though.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14636323*
> Here you go. 5.0GHz 1866 RAM.
> 
> *Processor Arithmetic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 94.45 + 124.41 + 71.7 = *290.56*
> 
> *Multi-Media*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 268.42 + 241.18 + 298.74 + 169.43 = *977.77*
> 
> *Cryptography*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.33 + 8 + 1.38 = *12.71*
> 
> *Multi Core Efficiency*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 + 29.6 = *41.6*
> 
> Total = *1322.64*
> 
> But the efficiency, the time is lower the better.
> So slower machine would score higher right now, though.


looks like 1.6ghz


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14636354*
> looks like 1.6ghz


intel speedsteps. ss doesn't have to be on load so it's fine.
says 5ghz in sandra.


----------



## wanako

munaim, I updated my post with the UEFI settings as you requested. Hopefully this helps.

Updated Post


----------



## Lirik

*scratches head* So I was looking under my RAM settings and I noticed my bios set the timings to 11-11-11-28, when they should be 9-9-9-24... could that be a cause of why my OCing has been fail ?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lirik;14638226*
> *scratches head* So I was looking under my RAM settings and I noticed my bios set the timings to 11-11-11-28, when they should be 9-9-9-24... could that be a cause of why my OCing has been fail ?


I doubt it, you probably just need to set the xmp profile in the bios. I forgot at first as well. Shouldn't affect your oc, if anything it would be more stable.


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14635293*
> oh really? mine set to under 1.70 iirc hmm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14635678*
> So what's highest safe volt for pll?


I dunno, I think its generally recommended between 1.7 and 1.8 from what I have seen (here and other forums), but mine comes stock like 1.832 I believe.

I wish I could raise it by less than 0.05, but it seems to have worked so I'll take it. Granted I only did one 1344K test (20 minutes 1 min cycles) but this vcore was 12h stable in prime so I'm just gonna assume its ok.

Maybe its one of those things that you just gotta play around with, I know a lot of people benefited from decreasing PLL but it was the opposite for me.

Why is the 1344K FFT so difficult to pass?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14639482*
> Why is the 1344K FFT so difficult to pass?


Don't know man, for me on my old chip it was the 1792. 1344 was no problem.


----------



## $ilent

hmm..I need some help.

Im stuck at 4.7ghz, settings as follows:

vcore - 1.395v bios, 1.38v windows
PLL - 1.700v
vccio - 1.15v
RAM - 1.65v
c1e/speedstep - ON
phase control/duty control - extreme
LLC ultra high 75%
virtualization tech - ON
PLL Overvoltage - ON

after all this, its still failing in one worker at 4.7ghz. 4.6ghz only needed 1.34v for stable, what gives?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14639938*
> hmm..I need some help.
> 
> Im stuck at 4.7ghz, settings as follows:
> 
> vcore - 1.395v bios, 1.38v windows
> PLL - 1.700v
> vccio - 1.15v
> RAM - 1.65v
> c1e/speedstep - ON
> phase control/duty control - extreme
> LLC ultra high 75%
> virtualization tech - ON
> PLL Overvoltage - ON
> 
> after all this, its still failing in one worker at 4.7ghz. 4.6ghz only needed 1.34v for stable, what gives?


Usually there is a multi where he cpu hits a bit of a wall and it needs a much larger bump of vcore to get it stable. If you take a look at the spreadsheet in the op you will see a wide range of vcore settings. I would just keep bumping the vcore a notch until it's stable. On the bright side, a failing worker as opposed to a bsod usually means you are close to stability.


----------



## $ilent

yeah but ive had one faield worker like 3 times, kept on bumping vcore, then on the 4th try is BSOD!


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


yeah but ive had one faield worker like 3 times, kept on bumping vcore, then on the 4th try is BSOD!


Maybe try bumping the vccio to 1.2?


----------



## $ilent

I would like to hear from munaim about this one, Im sure its probably just one voltage setting thats lacking


----------



## munaim1

Increase the pll from 1.7v by one each time and test. Leave vcore where it is and find the pll sweet spot.


----------



## $ilent

I will try it, but i have attempted that on last increme nt right up until 1.75 and still no gain, but ill try again!


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


I would like to hear from munaim about this one, Im sure its probably just one voltage setting thats lacking


Fine, see if I try to help any more!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Fine, see if I try to help any more!










Lol, I didnt mean i dont want your help or anyone else's, just munaim seems to be able to say do this, increase that and voila! heh, any help on problem below? ^^

right im at:

4.7ghz

vccio - 1.15v
PLL - 1.725v
vcore - 1.36v bios/1.336v windows...

Which should I increase now if p95 is failing on one worker?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Lol, I didnt mean i dont want your help or anyone else's, just munaim seems to be able to say do this, increase that and voila! heh, any help on problem below? ^^

right im at:

4.7ghz

vccio - 1.15v
PLL - 1.725v
vcore - 1.36v bios/1.336v windows...

Which should I increase now if p95 is failing on one worker?


Seems to me that your changing more one value in the bios, if you do that you'll be going round in circles. Change one thing at a time!!









Now that vdroop seems quite a lot for Ultra high. Do u hav spread spectrum enabled?

Continuing increasing vcore then eventually we'll find the right value then we can think about lowering it. Try pll 1.706250v.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Seems to me that your changing more one value in the bios, if you do that you'll be going round in circles. Change one thing at a time!!









Now that vdroop seems quite a lot for Ultra high. Do u hav spread spectrum enabled?

Continuing increasing vcore then eventually we'll find the right value then we can think about lowering it. Try pll 1.706250v.


Exactly what I was gonna say!


----------



## munaim1

*Tunagoblin*

Benchmark added, thanks bud









*wanako*

BIOS template added









_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 100 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14640352*
> Seems to me that your changing more one value in the bios, if you do that you'll be going round in circles. Change one thing at a time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that vdroop seems quite a lot for Ultra high. Do u hav spread spectrum enabled?
> 
> Continuing increasing vcore then eventually we'll find the right value then we can think about lowering it. Try pll 1.706250v.


spread spectrum is on, ill go from my stable 4.6 overclock then just keep increasin vcore then


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


spread spectrum is on, ill go from my stable 4.6 overclock then just keep increasin vcore then


you could altogether leave 47 multi and just try 48, maybe the cpu has some kind of issue with it lol


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


you could altogether leave 47 multi and just try 48, maybe the cpu has some kind of issue with it lol


Are they fickle like that? I remember i7 920s didn't like 20 multiple, just 19 or 21


----------



## $ilent

*bangs head against wall*

At 4.8ghx it somehow manages to fail on on worker from like 1.39v to 1.405v in bios, then when I get to 1.41v it full on bsod?!

from 4.6ghz at 1.35v to 4.8ghz at 1.415v its having none of it, Ive kept everything the same (pll 1.706, vccio 1.15) just changed vcore, and no matter what now it just fails on one worker after like a minute.


----------



## gameworm

Not a very high overclock, but an overclock nonetheless

Attachment 225108


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


*bangs head against wall*

At 4.8ghx it somehow manages to fail on on worker from like 1.39v to 1.405v in bios, then when I get to 1.41v it full on bsod?!

from 4.6ghz at 1.35v to 4.8ghz at 1.415v its having none of it, Ive kept everything the same (pll 1.706, vccio 1.15) just changed vcore, and no matter what now it just fails on one worker after like a minute.


for some reason I believe it's because of the VCCIO and your RAM.

I tell you what, downclock your RAM and change it's voltage to around 1.55v and change VCCIO to 1.125v, and try 4.7 again with 1.39v.

Leave PLL on auto for now, your's actually might need a bump in voltage. Concentrate on finding the vcore, what are you going for? 4.8, 5ghz?

*gameworm*

Could you please add the pic as an attachment. Thanks


----------



## jach11

Do you guys think that if i enable pll overvoltage, that i could reduce my offset? And maybe even reduce the total vcore needed? Im shooting for 4.8Ghz and for 4.7Ghz stable i need an offset of 60. Any thoughts?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


for some reason I believe it's because of the VCCIO and your RAM.

I tell you what, downclock your RAM and change it's voltage to around 1.55v and change VCCIO to 1.125v, and try 4.7 again with 1.39v.

Leave PLL on auto for now, your's actually might need a bump in voltage. Concentrate on finding the vcore, what are you going for? 4.8, 5ghz?


I was going for 4.8ghz. Ill try those settings and report back. Is it a problem that my ram is rated at 1.65v though no?


----------



## $ilent

I put memory right back to 10-10-10-30 and dram to 1.55v, and the vccio down aswell. It must habe BSOD'd while i was away...1.39v bios and 4.7ghz that was


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jach11*


Do you guys think that if i enable pll overvoltage, that i could reduce my offset? And maybe even reduce the total vcore needed? Im shooting for 4.8Ghz and for 4.7Ghz stable i need an offset of 60. Any thoughts?


PLL overvoltage is not for reducing voltage or anything like that, well that's what I think. It's for those particular multis, usually the high ones. All it does is that it allows the system to boot to that multi with it enabled. You meay need it for 47 and not for 48 and so on.

*Gameworm*
What is the full vcore, from 3 decimal places? is it 1.260 or 1.264v?

Thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


I was going for 4.8ghz. Ill try those settings and report back. Is it a problem that my ram is rated at 1.65v though no?


not really, it's just I read that in the last gen cpu's that the VTT should be within 0.5v of the RAM voltage, but im not 100% sure if that applies to sandy.

Actually forget reducing the RAM voltage, leave that at it's rated votlage and timings just reduce the vccio to 1.125v and try the above. Also please don't double post


----------



## jach11

And what about LLC? I have it on Ultra High for 4.7Ghz.


----------



## $ilent

reporting back...one worked failed after 3 mins with 1344, vccio 1.125, vcore 1.39v bios.


----------



## gameworm

Quote:



What is the full vcore, from 3 decimal places? is it 1.260 or 1.264v?

Thanks


It's 1.260. Easy Tune 6 refuses to work on my computer for some reason and I hadn't installed HWinfo when I did the test. Just installed HWinfo and loaded up prime95 to check the voltage. I really wish my motherboard used direct voltage control instead of an offset.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;14641645*
> And what about LLC? I have it on Ultra High for 4.7Ghz.


Ultra High works best for Asus mobo's. If you havn't already, try increasing the
CPU current capability to 140%.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14641737*
> reporting back...one worked failed after 3 mins with 1344, vccio 1.125, vcore 1.39v bios.


Was that better than what you tried before? if so , then the next thing to try is increasing the PLL voltage by one and test again, if it gets to 4/5mins then it means your making progress. Last but not least increase the vcore by one and test it all together. If you can get through 15/20mins of 1344 and 1792, then it should be good for a 12hours run.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gameworm;14642023*
> It's 1.260. Easy Tune 6 refuses to work on my computer for some reason and I hadn't installed HWinfo when I did the test. Just installed HWinfo and loaded up prime95 to check the voltage. I really wish my motherboard used direct voltage control instead of an offset.


Okay bud, adding your submission to the spreadsheet now. Thanks again for contributing and welcome to the club









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## fuloran1

Lots of good oc's lately, don't forget to do some benches with Sandra guys!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14644854*
> Lots of good oc's lately, don't forget to do some benches with Sandra guys!












*There is two parts to this thread, one for stability and the other for benchmarking. Please don't get the two mixed up!! The benchmarking is just for fun, a bit of healthy competition amongst sandybridge users!! The main purposes of this thread has not and will not be derailed and will continue as it is, primarily focusing on stability. The benchmarking section is open to EVERYONE, not just the stable people*

Quote:


> *Benchmarking via SiSoftware Sandra*
> 
> Make sure you run each of the processor benchmarks, *Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multi-Media, Cryptography and Multi-Core Efficiency*, .
> 
> With all four benchmarks you will add up the 'points' and have a total for each, then all four will be added to give you a TOTAL score.
> *ONE SIMPLE RULE*
> 
> *Make sure two instances of CPU-Z is open, one for RAM and the other for core speed and make sure you have notepad open with your OCN name!!!*
> 
> *All SiSoftware Sandra benching must follow this*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *If it's not like the above, then it won't be accepted, simple as!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ***System may be unresponsive during the benchmarks, be patient and it will finish.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************DOWNLOADS**************
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html
> 
> SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html


*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 100 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*


----------



## fuloran1

Yeah, get to benching, I'm tired of being in last place!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14645155*
> Yeah, get to benching, I'm tired of being in last place!


Haha, well I benched some last night, but was too lazy to take screenshots, and upload them, plus that whole addition thing. I will tell you that you did beat me at least.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127;14645390*
> Haha, well I benched some last night, but was too lazy to take screenshots, and upload them, plus that whole addition thing. I will tell you that you did beat me at least.


we need some scores up!!! we'll appreciate it


----------



## cba1986

I already set HT on and the voltages too. Tomorrow when i post my 12 Hs blend with HT i will post my bench results.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14646983*
> I already set HT on and the voltages too. Tomorrow when i post my 12 Hs blend with HT i will post my bench results.


awesome glad to hear it and also look forward to it







post them up seperately though.

Thanks


----------



## $ilent

no munaim, it didnt really make much difference...no matter what each test at 4.7/8ghz just ends in one worker failing or a bsod after like 2 mins.

I can boot into windows fine with ecven 4.9ghz, its just those damm 1344's that fail!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14647220*
> no munaim, it didnt really make much difference...no matter what each test at 4.7/8ghz just ends in one worker failing or a bsod after like 2 mins.
> 
> I can boot into windows fine with ecven 4.9ghz, its just those damm 1344's that fail!


okay post all of your settings and let me have a look at them so I can advise you further


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


no munaim, it didnt really make much difference...no matter what each test at 4.7/8ghz just ends in one worker failing or a bsod after like 2 mins.

I can boot into windows fine with ecven 4.9ghz, its just those damm 1344's that fail!


Sadly none of the cores are made equal,you will allways have one core that is slightly weaker than the rest,so will require slightly more voltage than the others,also have you tried moving your ram to the other slots,as a rule of thumb,the 2 slots furthest from the cpu tend to be a better bet,but this varies from boad to board.Hope this helps.


----------



## moorhen2

Here is my entry,the first 2600k i believe.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


okay post all of your settings and let me have a look at them so I can advise you further










Just grabbing em all now!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Sadly none of the cores are made equal,you will allways have one core that is slightly weaker than the rest,so will require slightly more voltage than the others,also have you tried moving your ram to the other slots,as a rule of thumb,the 2 slots furthest from the cpu tend to be a better bet,but this varies from boad to board.Hope this helps.










YEah I heard that too, unfortunately there already in the slots furthest away, and I cant move them to the closer ones due to cpu cooler fan in way!

EDIT:  Thread here with my pics, if anyone wants to have a look at that and see if you can offer some input that would be brilliant:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...lp-needed.html


----------



## ~LL~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Here is my entry,the first 2600k i believe.










Nice to see someone else with the same mobo/chip/graphics as me here. I might be pm'ing you for some help if you don't mind.


----------



## $ilent

1.40v for 4.7ghz...1.34v for 4.6ghz. Yeah I think ill stay at 4.6!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~LL~;14651877*
> Nice to see someone else with the same mobo/chip/graphics as me here. I might be pm'ing you for some help if you don't mind.


Feel free my friend,allways willing to help,


----------



## cba1986

Let me sat *moorhen2*, that i love that voltages. That is actually 4.9 @ 1.128 or is misread information?


----------



## $ilent

it will be misread cba1986, i think its something to do with those gigabyte boards that mean that it shows volts at like 1.12 or 1.16 even though there not.


----------



## SkullTrail

*Processor Arithmetic:*









137.87 + 175.4 + 108.38 = *421.65*

*Multi-Media*








316.5 + 271.13 + 369.47 + 210.6 = *1167.7*

*Cryptography*








3 + 6.45 + 1.34 = *10.79*

*Multicore Efficiency*








27 + 33.7 = *60.7*

*TOTAL: 1660.84*

*NOTE: Don't mind the temps. I had to run P95 a little (after each test completed) to get the full load clock speed to show up. Didn't feel like disabling C1E.







*


----------



## cba1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*


*Processor Arithmetic:*









137.87 + 175.4 + 108.38 = *421.65*

*Multi-Media*








316.5 + 271.13 + 369.47 + 210.6 = *1167.7*

*Cryptography*








3 + 6.45 + 1.34 = *10.79*

*Multicore Efficiency*








27 + 33.7 = *60.7*

*TOTAL: 1660.84*

*NOTE: Don't mind the temps. I had to run P95 a little (after each test completed) to get the full load clock speed to show up. Didn't feel like disabling C1E.







*


Nice. Also you can disable C1E wuth realtemp.


----------



## munaim1

*Moorhen2 & Skulltrail*

Your benchmarks have been added, thanks for being the first ones guys.







+rep


----------



## devvfata1ity

hey munaim1 can plz help me out here? need some useful feedback. I am trying to push my i7 2600k as far as possible. For 4.5 it takes 1.31v to get stable under prime, for 4.7 it is 1.36 and for 4.8 it is 1.4. Do you think I am doing alright or have I got a bad chip that dont like to OC well. Temps are ~82 C @ 4.8, for the other speeds its ~74-76 C.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14653530*
> hey munaim1 can plz help me out here? need some useful feedback. I am trying to push my i7 2600k as far as possible. For 4.5 it takes 1.31v to get stable under prime, for 4.7 it is 1.36 and for 4.8 it is 1.4. Do you think I am doing alright or have I got a bad chip that dont like to OC well. Temps are ~82 C @ 4.8, for the other speeds its ~74-76 C.


for 4.5ghz lowest voltage I've seen is 1.260v and highest has been 1.320v
for 4.7ghz lowest voltage = 1.328v, highest has been 1.392v
for 4.8ghz lowest voltage = 1.320v, highest has been 1.432v

So looking at that, it seems that your not doing that bad, just a little above the average vcore but atleast it's not at the usually higher end. Temps obviously depends on the cooler and the ambient temps.

Read the OP regard the temps, it should be under 'NOTICE' in the Important info and notice section.


----------



## devvfata1ity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14653686*
> for 4.5ghz lowest voltage I've seen is 1.260v and highest has been 1.320v
> for 4.7ghz lowest voltage = 1.328v, highest has been 1.392v
> for 4.8ghz lowest voltage = 1.320v, highest has been 1.432v
> 
> So looking at that, it seems that your not doing that bad, just a little above the average vcore but atleast it's not at the usually higher end. Temps obviously depends on the cooler and the ambient temps.
> 
> Read the OP regard the temps, it should be under 'NOTICE' in the Important info and notice section.


thanx. but it seems that comparatively the i5 is requiring lesser voltage to get stable than the i7 for the same speed. just to test this theory, i disabled ht in bios and i was able to hit 4.8 ghz at 1.364 v. what do you think?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14653744*
> thanx. but it seems that comparatively the i5 is requiring lesser voltage to get stable than the i7 for the same speed. just to test this theory, i disabled ht in bios and i was able to hit 4.8 ghz at 1.364 v. what do you think?


yes you're right, without HT, the 2600k is pretty much the same as the 2500k.

That'ts pretty good, however, put under stress testing and then we'll see.


----------



## devvfata1ity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14653840*
> yes you're right, without HT, the 2600k is pretty much the same as the 2500k.
> 
> That'ts pretty good, however, put under stress testing and then we'll see.


the voltages I am mentioning are after running prime custom ffts of 1344 and 1792 as suggested somewhere earlier in the thread by you. I have run these tests for 2 hrs each. I will be running the 12+ hr blend for each and will post so that my name can also be added in the club


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14653959*
> the voltages I am mentioning are after running prime custom ffts of 1344 and 1792 as suggested somewhere earlier in the thread by you. I have run these tests for 2 hrs each. I will be running the 12+ hr blend for each and will post so that my name can also be added in the club


Theres no need to run the custom FFT's,ie 1344/1792 for as long as you have,20 minutes of each one should suffice,passing them using 90% of available ram is ussualy a good indicator that you will be able to pass 12+ hours of Prime blend.As a rule of thumb,Prime blend takes roughly 3 hours to run a full cycle,then starts again.


----------



## cba1986

Finally:










Give me one minute and i will post my benches results.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14654426*
> Finally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me one minute and i will post my benches results.


Looking good mate,keep it up,keep an eye on the temps though,creeping up towards max safe.


----------



## cba1986

Thanks. Yeah the temps are a little high but after 14 hours i don't really care. After all is only a H50.


----------



## $ilent

finally...*FINALLY* making some progress. 4.7ghz at 1.38 stable, I took first screenshot after i stopped p95 and ofc cpuz went down to 1.6ghz







so look at first pic and second.



















That was with: 1.38v, vccio 1.15v, *PLL 1.80...*?


----------



## cba1986

My benches results:

*Processor Arithmetic:*










133+158+112=403

*MultiMedia*










329.67+282.51+384.7+219.33=1215.21

*Cryptography*










3+6.4+1.4=10.8

*Multicore Efficiency*










28.25+27.4=55.65

TOTAL: 1684.66


----------



## ~LL~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;14652349*
> Feel free my friend,allways willing to help,


Cheers mate, pm coming!


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14653292*
> *Moorhen2 & Skulltrail*
> 
> Your benchmarks have been added, thanks for being the first ones guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Glad to help munaim!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14653277*
> Nice. Also you can disable C1E wuth realtemp.










Really? That's awesome.


----------



## $ilent

Ive managed to get 4.8ghz stable, 1.41v and max temp of 72C while under a 1344 FFT p95 torture test.

Is 1.41v dangerous for 24/7 usage? and what about temps? I hear that folding etc wont get temps as high as p95...so is 72C ok aswell?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;14654420*
> Theres no need to run the custom FFT's,ie 1344/1792 for as long as you have,20 minutes of each one should suffice,.


I've had them fail between the 20 and 30 minute mark. I do them both for 30 minutes minimum now.


----------



## Rellian

As always the following is meant to help if possible but you may not experience the same behavior. It may help and it may not.









So, I couldn't let my 4.8MHz sit without toying around with my rig. I started with my current stable settings http://www.overclock.net/14569846-post2657.html then:
1. disabled hyperthreading
2. slowed my ram down to 1333MHz and set DRAMv at 1.50 and tightened the timings
3. turned my H80 to the high setting (I had it on "balanced" when I did my 4.8MHz run).

The changes above were stable at the old settings so I began some testing. The first thing I did was set VCCIO and PLLv back to auto and I disabled CPU Spread Spectrum. The result was repeated system crashes when trying to run Prime95. Not BSOD, just crash and reboot. I enabled CPU Spread Spectrum and the crashing stopped! Good to know.

I noted the values of all the "Auto" settings in EVO. "Auto" set VCCSA to .92500, it set VCCIO to 1.05000, it set PCH to 1.05000, and it set PLLv to 1.80000. I got a BSOD 0X124 running Prime95 1344. So, I changed the VCCIO from Auto back to the value I used at stable (1.15). Again I got a BSOD 0X124 running Prime95 1344. I put VCCIO back on Auto and changed the PLLv from Auto back to the value I used at stable (1.7). I passed both 1344 and 1792. It seems that the PLLv being too high was causing a BSOD 0X124 in this case. Good to know.

Next I set the VCCIO at the stable value (1.15000) and I lowered the PLLv down to 1.60000. Passed 1344 and 1792. Next I lowered the VCore by .05 (from 1.440 to 1.435). I passed both 1344 and 1792. Prior to lowering the PLLv to 1.60000 it would not pass either of these at this same VCore, I was getting BSOD 0X124. Temps were starting to look a ton better.

Next I took VCCSA off auto and set it to .90000 (was at .92500 on auto). I also lowered the VCCIO to 1.00000 (was at the stable value of 1.15). These changes had no affect on stability and hopefully lowered the heat just a bit. I Passed LinX using 6144RAM, passed 10 runs of IntelBurn at "very high" setting, passed 15 minutes of both 1344 and 1792. Looking pretty stable and temps are looking very good. So I lowered VCore another .05 to 1.430 and it passed both 1344 and 1792... looking stable at this lower VCore.

So, I lowered the VCore another .05 to 1.425 and got a BSOD 0X124. (Remember that last line.) So I set it back to 1.430 and lowered the PLLv down to 1.50000. Passed 1344 and 1792 without any problems. So I lowered PLLv down to 1.40000 and the system would not post. I tried PLLv of 1.43125 and no post. I then tried PLLv of 1.45 and the system was stable again. From this series of testing it seems that if the PLLv is too high you will get a BSOD 0X124. There also seems to be a lower limit to the PLLv and if you reach this value the system will not post. Good to know.

Now that I established the lower bound for the PLLv I again tried to lower the VCore down to 1.425 (from the stable 1.430). I got a worker failed running Prime95 1344. Remember from above that when the PLLv was higher (1.60000)the 1.425 VCore setting gave a BSOD 0X124 but when the PLLv was at the lowest possible setting that would post (1.45000) it gave a failed worker. This may help with troubleshooting. Good to know.

I had never been able to pass Prime at a 49 multi at any VCore all the way to 1.525 no matter what setting I used so...

Using these lower numbers for the VCCSA and VCCIO and using the lowest possible value for PLLv I switched to a 49 multi and began testing again starting with a VCore of 1.45. I got a BSOD 0X124. So I increased the VCore in .005 increments (getting BSOD 0X124's along the way) until I finally passed 1344 and 1792 (for the first time ever at 4.9GHz) at a VCore of 1.485. I'm a few hours into a Prime95 blend at these settings and it's looking very stable. It's running 4900.9 at 1.480MHz per CPU-Z.

My Conclusions:
1. At these multi's, if CPU Spread Spectrum is disabled the system will crash.
2. If the PLLv is set too high it could cause and show up as BSOD 0X124. (The Auto setting for PLLv will probably be too high).
3. If the PLLv is set too low, the system probably will not post. Once you find the lower bound for the PLLv it doesn't seem to have an affect on stability. Leave it as low as you can to lower heat and leave it there.
4. Lowering the VCCIO didn't seem to have an affect on stability (although I lowered my DRAM speed from 1866MHz to 1333MHz so it probably didn't need as much VCCIO). I do not know if 1866MHz would be stable at VCCIO of 1.0000 as I didn't test it. I seems like once you find a stable VCCIO value (as low as possible to reduce heat) for your memory speed you can leave it alone. I might even be able to lower this a bit more but didn't test further.

Again this is just my experience. Hope it helps someone but your mileage may vary.









I should be posting a 4.9GHz run tomorrow morning and look forward to pushing the limits even farther! Fun Stuff!!


----------



## $ilent

Relian good helpful post there, Im gonna try lowering my PLL below 1.70 and see what happens!

thanks!


----------



## The Viper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rellian;14658240*
> Again this is just my experience. Hope it helps someone but your mileage may vary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be posting a 4.9GHz run tomorrow morning and look forward to pushing the limits even farther! Fun Stuff!!


Great stuff my friend, thats some really useful information, glad you shared, and very happy to give you ur 1st rep...well deserved!

EDIT: LOL...how bout ur 2nd rep...someone beat me to it


----------



## $ilent

that'd be me









EDIT: So what about when p95 1344 is failing on just one worker? Ive had that happen from like 1.40v up to 1.43v..and eeryone just says increase vcore? Surely there's something else you can do?


----------



## Rellian

Thanks for the thumbs up guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14658472*
> that'd be me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: So what about when p95 1344 is failing on just one worker? Ive had that happen from like 1.40v up to 1.43v..and eeryone just says increase vcore? Surely there's something else you can do?


The only thing I have seen fix failed workers is more vcore.

"I gotta have more cowbell!"


----------



## cba1986

You can try loose the ram timngs or decrease the freq to 1333.


----------



## $ilent

Hey guys

Just further to Rellians advice, heres quick screenie I just took, I managed to lower my vcore by one increment after i lowered my PLL from 1.78 to *1.60625*










Hopefully tomorrow I can lower my vcore some more! (bed time now







)


----------



## munaim1

hey guys,

Been quite busy today so couldn't really get on that much *cba1986* I'll add both your submissions now, con gratz on the overclock with HT, finally you have that on the table!!! Also thanks for the bench's









*$ilent* it seems that it's going quite well, nice one and keep up the good work!!!

*Rellian*, wow what can I say..... thank you very much for providing that piece of info, it is greatly appreciated and definitely worthy of it being in the OP. Your findings are pretty solid and it must have taken you some time but as I said we are thankful that you shared them. +rep definitely!!

On that note I will great a little section for post's like that, definitely worth having the info. I will add it to the Tips and Info section.










Wow 3000 posts in the thread


----------



## cssorkinman

Here are my results, working on the format


----------



## munaim1

^^
Please add the values correctly, refer to the other submission on which ones to add. Thanks

Like this: http://www.overclock.net/14654949-post2988.html

*EDIT:*

No worries, im in a good mood, so I added you to the table









*EDIT2:*

Op has been revised for more user friendly, it was kinda all over the place before, now all the important bits of info should be available without much effort.


----------



## cssorkinman

Your kindness is appreciated








Thank you


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman;14659716*
> Your kindness is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


























*thread has past 3k posts*


----------



## MerkageTurk

i was on the phenom II 720 + crosshair iv and yesterday just upgraded to a sandy build i5 2500k 3.3 @ 4ghz on stock cooler max temp was 70c is this ok using prime95


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*


i was on the phenom II 720 + crosshair iv and yesterday just upgraded to a sandy build i5 2500k 3.3 @ 4ghz on stock cooler max temp was 70c is this ok using prime95


Yes thats fine. Read the first page of the thread, under "safe max voltage and temps" for more info.


----------



## $ilent

Hmm just wondering how low I should go on the pll. I keep getting like bsod 124 and then 5 tests lower I get like 9 mins on 1344 and then failed worker.

So I keep getting hints of better stability the lower I go, but I'm at 1.425 now and get the feeling not much lower I can go now surely...


----------



## cba1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


hey guys,

Been quite busy today so couldn't really get on that much *cba1986* I'll add both your submissions now, con gratz on the overclock with HT, finally you have that on the table!!! Also thanks for the bench's









*$ilent* it seems that it's going quite well, nice one and keep up the good work!!!

*Rellian*, wow what can I say..... thank you very much for providing that piece of info, it is greatly appreciated and definitely worthy of it being in the OP. Your findings are pretty solid and it must have taken you some time but as I said we are thankful that you shared them. +rep definitely!!

On that note I will great a little section for post's like that, definitely worth having the info. I will add it to the Tips and Info section.










Wow 3000 posts in the thread










Thats OK. Happy to contribute with the cause.


----------



## Bouf0010

hoping i did this right!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*


hoping i did this right!


Looks like you forgot to set your memory usage to over 90% usage


----------



## $ilent

ehh..im totally baffled.

Yesterday I was able to set my overclock at; 1.43v bios/1.41v windows, 1.65v ram, 1.15v vccio, 1.60625v PLL and it passed over 15 mins of 1344 stable.

I folded on it last night for about 8 hours no problem.

Today however, i changed some settings, but I put them back to how they were last night and now it wont stable with 1344?!

How is that possible?!


----------



## Lirik

Is there a big difference downclocking ram to 1333mhz from 1600mhz? And is it worth doing for a potentially better CPU oc?


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anubis1127*


Looks like you forgot to set your memory usage to over 90% usage










i didnt do custom blend though, i thought it was standard blend OR custom with 90% mem usage.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lirik;14663230*
> Is there a big difference downclocking ram to 1333mhz from 1600mhz? And is it worth doing for a potentially better CPU oc?


If you think your RAM is holding it back then you can try lowering the timings and speed.
But unless you want to see how high the multi you can get to (suicide run) or it won't even get to x46, I'd stick with 1600.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;14663280*
> i didnt do custom blend though, i thought it was standard blend OR custom with 90% mem usage.


Yes. Either way. But using more than 90% free ram will be better in term of whole system stability.


----------



## donkrx

So i'm at my apartment right now and was trying to get the blend test done for the club.

At home, I did 4.9ghz at ~1.47v and crashed around the 10 hour mark. After that happened I bumped the vcore .005v but didnt test again. I get here and pass the 1344K on those settings, basically the same but witih 1 more tick of voltage. I feel like I'm probably good here (btw I also ran the 1344K with 6gb of RAM, not sure if I'm supposed to do that, but whatever).

I put on the blend test (6gb of RAM just as before for the 10h pass) for the night and go to bed; now I got a bsod only 1.5hrs in. Is that normal? More voltage fails faster? Or does prime just kind of fail at random times? this is the first time I've had something unexpected happen.

EDIT: I killed some background processes like updaters, Windows update, also unplugged internet. Had 2 cpu-z, realtemp and sticky notes up for the pic I was planning on taking later.

According to prime logs and windows logs the bsod happened 10 minutes after it passed the 16K FFT. I don't know which FFT it was on I just know its larger than 800K which was the last large FFT (it alternates).


----------



## munaim1

I understand that 1344 FFT and 1792 FTT are harder on the CPU, however, people are putting too much emphasises on it and creating a scenerio that makes their cpu unstable.

If you can go for atleast 10mins of those FFT's *and* can run a 12 hour blend, then there is *NO* reason to run those FFT's for longer than 10mins. If you do, then you widen the basis of stability for your own system. Remember guys it's about making the system stable not creating scenerios for it to fail.

*Bouf0010*

Added, very nice overclock and welcome to the club.









Add your sig, copy and paste:



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*EDIT:*

I would only use those FFT's for when 'finding' my overclock, so that means if it can run more than 2 mins then it could mean you can increase your overclock, keep doing so until your happy with voltage and temps, ultimatly my goal is running 12hour blend at a minimum not trying to survive those FFT's for an X period of time. That's like running 10 vs 500 runs, eventually it will fail at some point.

*Just run a standard blend test or with 90% of your RAM, when you start worrying about particular FFT's there is more to it than people think. THEY ARE NOT CONSISTANT which basically means their not that reliable, however if they work for you then great, but if you get wierd crap happening then leave the FFT's and just concentrate on the blend test.*


----------



## $ilent

Well here's what I just managed, 23 mins of 1344 at 1.408v. Im gonna try overnight to do a 12 hour p95 run, but I need to get my fah bigadv unit finished!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14664330*
> 
> Well here's what I just managed, 23 mins of 1344 at 1.408v. Im gonna try overnight to do a 12 hour p95 run, but I need to get my fah bigadv unit finished!


Very nice, but like I mentioned above, most likely with the exactly the same settings it may fail tomorrow, those ffts' *NOT*consistant. Only use it as a way of finding your overclock then use the standard prime blend or with 90% RAM.


----------



## $ilent

yeah ill get rid of this bigadv unit then try go for overnighter on the p95. As for temps and voltage, i know it fluctuates between 1.42 and 1.40 but 1.41v and max temp of 70C should be fine?

its folding now and under 60C


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14664414*
> yeah ill get rid of this bigadv unit then try go for overnighter on the p95. As for temps and voltage, i know it fluctuates between 1.42 and 1.40 but 1.4v and max temp of 70C should be fine?
> 
> its folding now and under 60C


should be fine. just a not, folding is not a good stability tester. Stick with prime blend.


----------



## $ilent

hey munaim, someone mentioned to me to update my bios. I notice your on same mobo as me, the 1704 is in beta right? Or is it a relatively safe and good idea to update bios? Im on 1502 atm.


----------



## CloudX

built another 2600K yesterday. Ended up at 45x and 1.33v. I'm pretty sure I'll submit that machine as well. I left owner instructions for the blend test.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14664576*
> hey munaim, someone mentioned to me to update my bios. I notice your on same mobo as me, the 1704 is in beta right? Or is it a relatively safe and good idea to update bios? Im on 1502 atm.


1850 was a bit more stable for me when I had my P8P67 Pro.


----------



## $ilent

Hmm, my mobo says its Rev B3, under AI Suite II it states "Version: Rev 1.xx", So does that mean ive got rev 3.1?

ASUS website only gives p8p67 pro or p8p67 pro rev 3.1, which is mine you reckon?

edit: in fact I dont think it matters, just noticed that 1850 is avaiable for both versions, could have sworn it was on there few days ago for the normal p8p67 pro...hmm.

Well i might try that!


----------



## Rellian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rellian;14658240*
> I should be posting a 4.9GHz run tomorrow morning and look forward to pushing the limits even farther! Fun Stuff!!


Well it failed in the middle of the night some time after 6 hours on Blend. Gonna take some more work for 49. I did find the following info on another site that may help someone going for the higher multi's. It's consistent with what I was finding with VCCIO.

==========
From: http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners-3.html

"CPU clocks up to around 5GHz, I can run with the VCCIO and VCCSA set manually to their lowest settings. but if I want to run 5GHz (or higher) + 1866MHz 6-7-6-24, then I see no benefit from increasing the VCCIO, yet bringing the VCCSA up to around 1.38v will bring stability. I kept redoing it to check, and even double checked with Asus to make sure that this BIOS wasn't changing the wrong value. Actually, it was the BIOS before the one I'm on now, which is 1053, I haven't tried it on this one."
==========


----------



## $ilent

VCCSA to 1.38? seems high that, stock is less than 1.0?


----------



## Rellian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14664716*
> VCCSA to 1.38? seems high that, stock is less than 1.0?


Yep, seems to be high. My defualt was something like 1.05, I actually have it turned down to .90000 right now. Haven't tested it or anything, just posting it as something else to try at the higher multi's.


----------



## $ilent

Ahh i get ya. Well I have few things left to do yet, I need to update to the latest bios soon as my bigadv unit has dropped and I also need to do a p95 overnighter...come on FAH!


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14664224*
> 
> *Bouf0010*
> 
> Added, very nice overclock and welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add your sig, copy and paste:
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]
> 
> *EDIT:*


Thanks!!


----------



## S4rg

Hey guys, I really need some help overclocking my 2600k, at first I tried 4.5ghz at about 1.35 vcore and it was unstable, with lots of trial and error, my systems kept on hanging about 20 mins after startup, today I brought it all the way down to only 4ghz with still 1.35v and the same happen. I have checked the temps and they never reach over 65 degrees and my I am using the XMP profile on my RAM. Are there any settings that I should try changing? I have even tried EasyTune6 and it won't stay stable, any ideas?


----------



## $ilent

S4rg did you go straight to 4.5ghz and put 1.35v in bios? Or did you work your way up to that?

A system usually hangs at windows screen due to *CPU PLL Overvoltage*, try enabling this.


----------



## S4rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14667031*
> S4rg did you go straight to 4.5ghz and put 1.35v in bios? Or did you work your way up to that?
> 
> A system usually hangs at windows screen due to *CPU PLL Overvoltage*, try enabling this.


Yea, I went straight to 4.5ghz and then worked my way down as I found out it was unstable but I think that probably wasn't a good idea so I'll try the other way around. As for CPU PLL Overvoltage I do have have enabled but the system doesn't hang at necessarily the windows screen, its just at random times as I'm using the computer.

I'm going to try going upwards from stock this time, thanks for the quick reply.

P.S, this is my first overclock and its frustrating, but its like a fun frustrating


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4rg;14667148*
> Yea, I went straight to 4.5ghz and then worked my way down as I found out it was unstable but I think that probably wasn't a good idea so I'll try the other way around. As for CPU PLL Overvoltage I do have have enabled but the system doesn't hang at necessarily the windows screen, its just at random times as I'm using the computer.
> 
> I'm going to try going upwards from stock this time, thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> P.S, this is my first overclock and its frustrating, but its like a fun frustrating


Ahh I get ya, the hanging in windows would have made me think unstable as it _should_ bsod, but it could just be a different way of your pc being unstable and not showing you in form of BSOD









As for overclocking, yeah definitely go back and put everything to stock, and then do these:

Change EPU power saving to Disable.
Change VRM Frequency to manual and type in 350 underneath.
Change cpu Current Capability to 140%.

And check your settings against these:

AI Overclocker Tuner :Manual
BCLK frequency - 100
turbo ratio - By all cores
CPU Multiplier - 33
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Disabled
Memory frequency - Auto
EPU Power saving mode - disabled
CPU Voltage - 1.20
DRAM - AUTO
VCCSA - Auto
VCCIO - Auto
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.70
PCH Voltage - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled

That will put you at stock, assuming your on a 2500k, if not put 34 multiplier for 2600k stock. RE PLL Overvoltage, you only turn it on for higher multipliers.

hope these help, put those settings in and then keep increasing multiplier until you can post and or it crashes and report back to us









I managed to get 4.0ghz from these stock settings.


----------



## S4rg

I'm actually using a 2600k (system is in my sig). But my bios has an option where you can just switch it back to defaults, so that's what I'm doing.


----------



## CloudX

*Processor Arithmetic:*









90.53 + 119.25 + 68.72 = 278.5

*Processor Muti-Media:*









257.44 + 231 + 286.82 + 161.75 = 937.01

*Processor Cryptography:*









2.75 + 5.73 + 1.32 = 9.8

*Processor Multi-Core Efficiency:*









11 + 32.3 = 43.3

*Total:* 1268.61


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4rg;14667400*
> I'm actually using a 2600k (system is in my sig). But my bios has an option where you can just switch it back to defaults, so that's what I'm doing.


Sounds good, make sur you change these from the start though;

Change EPU power saving to Disable.
Change VRM Frequency to manual and type in 350 underneath.
Change cpu Current Capability to 140%.


----------



## S4rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14667501*
> Sounds good, make sur you change these from the start though;
> 
> Change EPU power saving to Disable.
> Change VRM Frequency to manual and type in 350 underneath.
> Change cpu Current Capability to 140%.


Yea, I've got all those settings. I was just wondering, are there any prime95 settings that I should try so that I don't have to leave it running for hours to see if it's stable?


----------



## $ilent

Erm well like I said earlier, the 1344 and 1792 tests will give you a rough idea that your cpu is ready for a 12hr blend test. If you can do both tests in 20 mins and not crash or fail, then id go for a 12hr test, until you can do both i wouldnt try yet.

So i take it you managed to pass 1792 and 1344 ok?


----------



## S4rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14667651*
> Erm well like I said earlier, the 1344 and 1792 tests will give you a rough idea that your cpu is ready for a 12hr blend test. If you can do both tests in 20 mins and not crash or fail, then id go for a 12hr test, until you can do both i wouldnt try yet.
> 
> So i take it you managed to pass 1792 and 1344 ok?


Uhh, I must have missed that, lol I'm going to try those right now, so far I've just been doing a blend and it seems fine.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4rg;14667676*
> Uhh, I must have missed that, lol I'm going to try those right now, so far I've just been doing a blend and it seems fine.


Ahh sorry S4rg i apologise, Ive been confusing myself between this thread and this one here - http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1096782-one-worst-2500ks-ever-6.html#post14667440.

Im basically saying same thing to both of you lol









but yes, do 20 mins of 1344-1344 and 1792-1792 tests, each with 90% ram and 1 min cycles, if you can do 20 mins or so stable, then you should be ready for a 12hr sesh!


----------



## S4rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14667698*
> Ahh sorry S4rg i apologise, Ive been confusing myself between this thread and this one here - http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1096782-one-worst-2500ks-ever-6.html#post14667440.
> 
> Im basically saying same thing to both of you lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes, do 20 mins of 1344-1344 and 1792-1792 tests, each with 90% ram and 1 min cycles, if you can do 20 mins or so stable, then you should be ready for a 12hr sesh!


Oh, no worries lol, I guess I might as well read that too. So far the cpu seems to be doing fine after 10 mins. I really appreciate the help man.


----------



## $ilent

Nice one!







and your welcome, I know how difficult it is getting used ot these new chips, ive spent past 3/4 days trying to get mine overclocked higher, and ive got there eventually!

So what multiplier are you at now? Still stock volts?


----------



## S4rg

So far my multiplier is at 41 but I'm at alot higher than stock voltage (1.356). I figured I'll try to push it at 42 with the same voltage and let it run prime over night.


----------



## $ilent

Did you go right from stock volt right up until 1.356 to become stable? Seems quite high for that setting thats all.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;14664612*
> 1850 was a bit more stable for me when I had my P8P67 Pro.










might have to update the BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14664578*
> built another 2600K yesterday. Ended up at 45x and 1.33v. I'm pretty sure I'll submit that machine as well. I left owner instructions for the blend test.


Look forward to it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14664716*
> VCCSA to 1.38? seems high that, stock is less than 1.0?










IIRC, that's the system agent voltage that has got to do with the PCI slots or something. Might have to look into that further.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14667476*
> *Processor Arithmetic:*
> 
> 90.53 + 119.25 + 68.72 = 278.5
> 
> *Processor Muti-Media:*
> 
> 257.44 + 231 + 286.82 + 161.75 = 937.01
> 
> *Processor Cryptography:*
> 
> 2.75 + 5.73 + 1.32 = 9.8
> 
> *Processor Multi-Core Efficiency:*
> 
> 11 + 32.3 = 43.3
> 
> *Total:* 1268.61


Thanks bud, will be adding in a sec









_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 100 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*


----------



## amroush

Here is my overclock with 2600K, ASRock Z68 Pro3 and G.Skill 2133 MHz.


----------



## BradleyW

I get my Sandy Bridge system tommorow (Tuesday 32rd Aug). I might need some overclocking help at a later point from the experts here.

The member humain1 i believe his name is gave me this template to work from for when i try to achieve speeds higher than 4.5GHz. Any other advice would be great too.

CPU Current Capability 140
LLC Ultra High,
VRM Frequency 350,
Phase Control Extreme,
Duty Control Extreme,
C1E, Speedstep, C3, C6 (Default/Auto)
Speed Spectrum Enabled.

Thank you.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I get my Sandy Bridge system tommorow (Tuesday 32rd Aug). I might need some overclocking help at a later point from the experts here.

The member humain1 i believe his name is gave me this template to work from for when i try to achieve speeds higher than 4.5GHz. Any other advice would be great too.

CPU Current Capability 140
LLC Ultra High,
VRM Frequency 350,
Phase Control Extreme,
Duty Control Extreme,
C1E, Speedstep, C3, C6 (Default/Auto)
Speed Spectrum Enabled.

Thank you.


humaim1 lol, cant tell if serious or not.

Yeah all those settings, plus vcore to 1.20, PLL to 1/70, set your ram and set PLL Overvoltage to OFF, until windows no loger boots or hangs.


----------



## BradleyW

PLL to 1/70? Do you mean set the PLL to 1/70th of the core voltage?


----------



## $ilent

no sorry spelling mistake, pll to 1.70. Strange thing with pll is that you can sometimes get better stability with it *lower*.


----------



## donkrx

It seems like different versions of Prime have different levels of difficulty to pass....

I passed longer runs (10h+) on Prime 25.11 but going to Prime 26.6 I'm failing like in ~2 hours.







It's not always failing on the 1344 FFT, at first I failed 2 times at the same spot in the 960K FFT which I don't know is part of the blend test in 25.11.

The 1344 FFT is extremely annoying, can I ask though, when we run it in 1 min cycles, is that more stressful or apt to cause bsod than 15 min cycles? Also, are we supposed to run it 1 min cycle WITH 90% RAM usage (if thats what we're doing for the blend test)?


----------



## $ilent

I run mine (just noticed I have 26.6, so im glad otherwise id be well annoyed at needing to upgrade), I have the 1344x1344, and 2500MB of ram (4gb total and bear in mind windows uses like 1gb just for itself), then 1 min cycles at bottom.


----------



## S4rg

So last night I ran it at 4.3ghz for about 11 hours and no errors, now im at 4.4ghz with the voltage moving around between 1.356 and 1.344. Finally starting to get results


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4rg;14674240*
> So last night I ran it at 4.3ghz for about 11 hours and no errors, now im at 4.4ghz with the voltage moving around between 1.356 and 1.344. Finally starting to get results


Excellent news







keep up the overclock!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amroush;14671522*
> Here is my overclock with 2600K, ASRock Z68 Pro3 and G.Skill 2133 MHz.


Nice overclock, welcome to OCN and the club









Copy and paste this in your sig:



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14672784*
> It seems like different versions of Prime have different levels of difficulty to pass....
> 
> I passed longer runs (10h+) on Prime 25.11 but going to Prime 26.6 I'm failing like in ~2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not always failing on the 1344 FFT, at first I failed 2 times at the same spot in the 960K FFT which I don't know is part of the blend test in 25.11.
> 
> The 1344 FFT is extremely annoying, can I ask though, when we run it in 1 min cycles, is that more stressful or apt to cause bsod than 15 min cycles? Also, are we supposed to run it 1 min cycle WITH 90% RAM usage (if thats what we're doing for the blend test)?


When running a custom blend, the only thing to change is the Memory and that's it, the 1min is just a quicker way of going through the FFT's, that's why its best to use 1min cycles for the 1344 and 1792.

Not sure about the different versions of prime but I will look into it


----------



## devvfata1ity

hey munaim1, buddy plz add these to the benchmark section.

devvfata1ity- core i7 2600k @ 4.6Ghz, 1.3v, Sisoft Sandra 2011 Lite


















*130.85 + 156.17 + 109.64 = 396.66*










*3 + 6.39 + 1.37 = 10.76*










*28 + 31.7 = 59.7*










*323 + 276.7 + 377.19 + 215 = 1191.89*

*TOTAL = 396.66 + 10.76 + 59.7 + 1191.89 = 1659.01*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14672673*
> no sorry spelling mistake, pll to 1.70. Strange thing with pll is that you can sometimes get better stability with it *lower*.


Thank you for that information. I'm a bit puzzled on the VRM Freq. I know people run it at 350. munaim1 said the max freq is 500. If i left it at auto and tried a 4.8Ghz, would the freq be too low or would it go over an unsafe 500?

Also, latest version of prime95, blend test for 8 hours, is that enough? Any additional settings i should use on prime? I just can't get use to the idea that blend is the best option. It's more of a RAM test but i know the SB system is different.

Thank you!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14674714*
> hey munaim1, buddy plz add these to the benchmark section.
> *TOTAL = 396.66 + 10.76 + 59.7 + 1191.89 = 1659.01*


Should be up in a few minutes







Thanks bud.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14674722*
> Thank you for that information. I'm a bit puzzled on the VRM Freq. I know people run it at 350. munaim1 said the max freq is 500. If i left it at auto and tried a 4.8Ghz, would the freq be too low or would it go over an unsafe 500?
> 
> Also, latest version of prime95, blend test for 8 hours, is that enough? Any additional settings i should use on prime? I just can't get use to the idea that blend is the best option. It's more of a RAM test but i know the SB system is different.
> 
> Thank you!


[email protected] and most of the other guides have said 350 enables the best overclocking stability. Not sure to what Auto is and whether or not it changes according to the overclock. Minimum 12hours blend is recommened, nothing else to change on the prime blend. Welcome to a new era which likes the safety features and doesn't effect the overclock and many other new things









It will take some time getting use to, easy getting 4.5ghz, anything higher can get quite tricky depending on the capability of the chip.

*EDIT:*

If you're looking to submit to this club please refer to the rules carefully and read the disclaimer in the OP.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14672784*
> It seems like different versions of Prime have different levels of difficulty to pass....
> 
> I passed longer runs (10h+) on Prime 25.11 but going to Prime 26.6 I'm failing like in ~2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not always failing on the 1344 FFT, at first I failed 2 times at the same spot in the 960K FFT which I don't know is part of the blend test in 25.11.
> 
> The 1344 FFT is extremely annoying, can I ask though, when we run it in 1 min cycles, is that more stressful or apt to cause bsod than 15 min cycles? Also, are we supposed to run it 1 min cycle WITH 90% RAM usage (if thats what we're doing for the blend test)?


The 1344 and 1792KB FFT's is very hard, but not 100% guaranteed if you pass these that you will pass a regular 12 hours + test. But in my experience, these two are the hardest.

You should run each of them for at least 15 minutes.


----------



## BradleyW

Thank you ever so much for the help so far. Here is my final list after reading the JJ thread and this thread.

Internal PLL Overvoltage Enabled
CPU PLL 1.7v (Or lower)
CPU Current Capability 140,
LLC Ultra High,
VRM Frequency 350,
Phase Control Extreme,
Duty Control Extreme,
C1E, Speedstep, C3, C6 (Default/Auto),
Speed Spectrum Enabled,
CStates Enabled.


----------



## devvfata1ity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14674781*
> Should be up in a few minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud.


kool man. thanx


----------



## munaim1

*This is my quick little guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. Don't worry about it bsoding, what you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to around level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus the Ultra high (75%) LLV seems to work best.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v *(READ THIS ABOUT PLL)*. Then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, *Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it*. Ensure that the CPU PLL is at 1.7 to begin with and vccio (VTT) is on 1.125v.
> 
> Addition settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> Cpu Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration - *250*
> Long Duration - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
Click to expand...

The guides in the OP are pretty old now and more and more things are being discovered, I may make a proper guide soon if I have time, till then I hope the above can help you


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14674887*
> Thank you ever so much for the help so far. Here is my final list after reading the JJ thread and this thread.


Internal PLL Overvoltage Enabled - *Leave that at disabled until you not longer boot into windows (usually at higher multi, then enable)*
CPU PLL 1.7v (Or lower) - *Yeah leave at 1.70, once you get into trouble in higher multis, start lowering that see if it helps stability.*
CPU Current Capability 140% - *Yep*
LLC Ultra High - *Yep*
Phase Control Extreme - *Yep*
Duty Control Extreme - *Yep*
C1E, Speedstep, C3, C6 (Default/Auto) - *Yep*
Speed Spectrum Enabled - *Yep*
CStates Enabled - *Yep*

So put these settings in, along with cpu vcore of 1.20v and go from 33 multiplier, keep increasing until it crashes, usually between 40-42 multiplier. Then increase vcore.

As for testing stability, use version 26.6 P95 and test using:

Custom
1344 FFT x 1344 FT
2500MB Ram (If using 4GB)
1 min cycles.

If passes for 15-20 mins, your good to move on and try testing with 1792 FFT's.

After both these pass, you can go for a 12hr p95 blend test.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14675032*
> Internal PLL Overvoltage Enabled - *Leave that at disabled until you not longer boot into windows (usually at higher multi, then enable)*
> CPU PLL 1.7v (Or lower) - *Yeah leave at 1.70, once you get into trouble in higher multis, start lowering that see if it helps stability.*
> CPU Current Capability 140% - *Yep*
> LLC Ultra High - *Yep*
> Phase Control Extreme - *Yep*
> Duty Control Extreme - *Yep*
> C1E, Speedstep, C3, C6 (Default/Auto) - *Yep*
> Speed Spectrum Enabled - *Yep*
> CStates Enabled - *Yep*
> 
> So put these settings in, along with cpu vcore of 1.20v and go from 33 multiplier, keep increasing until it crashes, usually between 40-42 multiplier. Then increase vcore.
> 
> As for testing stability, use version 26.6 P95 and test using:
> 
> Custom
> 1344 FFT x 1344 FT
> 2500MB Ram (If using 4GB)
> 1 min cycles.
> 
> If passes for 15-20 mins, your good to move on and try testing with 1792 FFT's.
> 
> After both these pass, you can go for a 12hr p95 blend test.


I understand now. As for the custom testing, do i select custom test and input the numbers or do i select blend test and then change the values? (If i select blend and change the values, how do i restore the stock settings?)

I will use 8GB RAM so would i change the 2500MB to 5000MB in theory?

Thanks mate, i'm almost all set! yay!


----------



## $ilent

erm yeh click on Custom, as apposed to Blend, In-place large FFTS or Small FFTSs, under the Options>tortue test section.

I put 2.5GB in as windows uses 1GB itself, so that leaves 500mb free during the test. So i would assume you should put in 6.5gb into the ram usage, leaving you 500mb free.


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14674558*
> Not sure about the different versions of prime but I will look into it


Yeah, it could be something on my end, hard to tell. For one though the 26.6 version has 1344FFT and the 25.11 does not. If you force it to run that FFT it acts a bit weird.

Also Tunagoblin (with the same mobo as me) said at some point he needed to enable spread spectrum, somewhat randomly/unexpectedly. He also stated that he needed to _raise_ CPU PLL to get the best results and he ended up with 1.832 (read this on xtremesystems).

I've been doing a lot of testing today and taking notes and the first thing I noticed is that raising CPU PLL appears to be better for me (I tried lowering it several times with bad results). I say 'appears' because man there are just too many variables at this point, and 1344 seems really random and touchy. Anyway, I have ended up at 1.832 after several tests and the results seem to be better as a whole.

The next thing I tried was enabling Spread Spectrum. I know, I know.... it's supposed to be enabled in the first place. I had it disabled since the beginning, and since my overclocking was going quite well I felt no reason to change it back. On this board with SS enabled the BCLK changes from 100 to 99.8 so that was another reason. Anyway I tested 4-5 times with it enabled (and got the BCLK to come out to 100.1) and things seem pretty good right now.

I also played with VTT. When I raised it too 1.129 I got, for the first time ever, a core failure / rounding error (during 1344 after like 1 minute flat). Wasn't sure what to make of it so I lowered it back to 1.103. Nothing below 1.103 was conclusive either way.

Anyway I'll let you guys know what ends up working for me. Hoping to get this blend test done once the AC is fixed here, ugh its hot.


----------



## $ilent

donkrx I thought that going up in PLL was best, but you realy have to trust it and keep lowering it. I started at 1.8 PLL, lowered to 1.7 and was unstable. I kept lowering until i got to 1.60 and it started becomming stable again.

At one point I took it down to nearly 1.40v


----------



## McLaren_F1

*Processor Arithmetic:*









87.1 + 113.18 + 67 = *267.28*

*Multi-Media:*









247.17 + 222.18 + 275 + 156 = *900.35*

*Cryptography:*









3 + 6.72 + 1.27 = *10.99*

*Multicore Efficiency:*









10.61 + 31.6 = *42.21*

*TOTAL: 1220.83*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14675199*
> erm yeh click on Custom, as apposed to Blend, In-place large FFTS or Small FFTSs, under the Options>tortue test section.
> 
> I put 2.5GB in as windows uses 1GB itself, so that leaves 500mb free during the test. So i would assume you should put in 6.5gb into the ram usage, leaving you 500mb free.


So i click custom then i put around 6.5GB RAM and 1344 FFT x 1344 FT and run this for 15 munites?
I then use 1792 FFT x 1792 FFT for 1 minute then i just run the normal blend test afterwards for 12 hours?

Also i found this on the P8P67 Pro guide. It's completely thrown me off.
Quote:


> When you put volt values in the Offset field, you add the Vcore you type in there, to the VID of your CPU. However, the VID will vary between each different CPU, and also the speed you run it at.
> 
> My 2500K has 1.2410v VID when at 3.3GHz stock. This VID changes to 1.3410 when I overclock it to 4.5GHz. When I type in + 0.020 Volts for Offset, it will then give me 1.3410v + 0.020v = 1.3610v under load.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14675768*
> So i click custom then i put around 6.5GB RAM and 1344 FFT x 1344 FT and run this for 15 munites?
> I then use 1792 FFT x 1792 FFT for 1 minute then i just run the normal blend test afterwards for 12 hours?
> 
> Also i found this on the P8P67 Pro guide. It's completely thrown me off.


No, you put 1344 - 1344, 6500MB, and 1 Min in the cycles box at bottom, and run that for 15-20 mins, then do same but with 1792 - 1792.

As for that stuff from the other website regarding offset, just use manual voltages. Its less complicated.


----------



## BradleyW

Can i see a screenshot of this please?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14675877*
> Can i see a screenshot of this please?


http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/968053-official-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-288.html#post14629347


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14675768*
> So i click custom then i put around 6.5GB RAM and 1344 FFT x 1344 FT and run this for 15 munites?
> I then use 1792 FFT x 1792 FFT for 1 minute then i just run the normal blend test afterwards for 12 hours?
> 
> Also i found this on the P8P67 Pro guide. It's completely thrown me off.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> When you put volt values in the Offset field, you add the Vcore you type in there, to the VID of your CPU. However, the VID will vary between each different CPU, and also the speed you run it at.
> 
> My 2500K has 1.2410v VID when at 3.3GHz stock. This VID changes to 1.3410 when I overclock it to 4.5GHz. When I type in + 0.020 Volts for Offset, it will then give me 1.3410v + 0.020v = 1.3610v under load.
Click to expand...

When you change the clock the vcore will change as well up to a maximum of 1.38v.

First of all your stock VID or VID @ 3.3ghz is what you see with defaults loaded in BIOS. It might be 1.24 or so. When you change the clock to 4.5, the VID is automatically incremented up to 1.3-ish. VID from what I understand is the voltage Intel decides the chip should be running at for a given clockspeed, and varies from chip to chip. 1.38 is the max VID and once you get past that it will not increase; this is the same for all chips. Again this is MY understanding and im not 100% sure on it.

Run both of them in 1 min cycles (type 1 into the bottom box) but just manually stop the test after 15 minutes. It's really hard to not crash, can be quite frustrating. Personally I'm thinking of running them for 5 min cycles for 20-25 min each because 1 min cycles is hyper fast compared to the blend test (15 min cycles) and might be the reason its so damn hard to pass. I keep coming back to the idea, we're just proving stability, not trying to break the damn thing.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;14675574*
> *Processor Arithmetic:*
> 
> 87.1 + 113.18 + 67 = *267.28*
> 
> *Multi-Media:*
> 
> 247.17 + 222.18 + 275 + 156 = *900.35*
> 
> *Cryptography:*
> 
> 3 + 6.72 + 1.27 = *10.99*
> 
> *Multicore Efficiency:*
> 
> 10.61 + 31.6 = *42.21*
> 
> *TOTAL: 1220.83*


Very nice, thanks bud







should be up in a couple minutes.









*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## S4rg

Alright guys, I finally got a nice stable overclock but theres still a small problem, I'm not sure why but when I'm at full load the voltage is a 1.344 but when the frequency drops to 1.6ghz the voltage goes up to 1.356, the temperatures still go down.

Load:


Idle:


And one last thing, it seems that the instability was caused by my RAM, its perfectly fine when its at 1333mhz but when I use the XMP profile or manually change it to 1600mhz at 1.65v (which is what the manufacturer rated it at) then the system is unstable.

Thanks.


----------



## Roksonixx

it's me again ...... i got bored with 4.5ghz and tried a bit more tweaking, so i read a few things in this thread and i've seen more confirmation of this low PLL malarky,

so this time i took it to the extreme, and lowered my vcore 5 notches, and my pll to :

1.7 Booted, 124 bsod within 2 minutes
1.65 Booted, 124 bsod within 2 minutes
1.6 Worker Failed at 2 minutes
1.55 Booted, 124 bsod within 4 minutes
1.5 Worker Failed at 4 minutes
1.45 Worker Failed at 4 minutes
1.40 Failed to boot

(this is 1344 FFT's with 3000MB ram setting)

So i put PLL to 1.45, Bumped vcore 1 notch (because workers were failing), and this time the worker failed at ~ 8 minutes, (no bsod)

Bumped vcore 1 more notch, and i've just passed 15 minutes of this FTT, so i am now 3 notches below my old stable settings by lowering PLL to the extreme (i'd tried increments of 0.0125 last time from 1.7-1.9)

extremely low PLL helps? is this safe?

edit: update, bsod 10 minutes into 1792FFT, bumped one more notch and ill go for 12 hours tonight 2 notches lower is better than nothing i suppose, but if i then up my pll to 1.8 again ill probably still be stable anyway :/


----------



## wilkinsb01

finally i received my replace from intel i am testing this baby i will upload some screen after i finish for now [email protected] the vcore is going down so is not my final vcore batch L116B978 better than my old


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roksonixx;14680920*
> it's me again ...... i got bored with 4.5ghz and tried a bit more tweaking, so i read a few things in this thread and i've seen more confirmation of this low PLL malarky,
> 
> so this time i took it to the extreme, and lowered my vcore 5 notches, and my pll to :
> 
> 1.7 Booted, 124 bsod within 2 minutes
> 1.65 Booted, 124 bsod within 2 minutes
> 1.6 Worker Failed at 2 minutes
> 1.55 Booted, 124 bsod within 4 minutes
> 1.5 Worker Failed at 4 minutes
> 1.45 Worker Failed at 4 minutes
> 1.40 Failed to boot
> 
> (this is 1344 FFT's with 3000MB ram setting)
> 
> So i put PLL to 1.45, Bumped vcore 1 notch (because workers were failing), and this time the worker failed at ~ 8 minutes, (no bsod)
> 
> Bumped vcore 1 more notch, and i've just passed 15 minutes of this FTT, so i am now 3 notches below my old stable settings by lowering PLL to the extreme (i'd tried increments of 0.0125 last time from 1.7-1.9)
> 
> extremely low PLL helps? is this safe?
> 
> edit: update, bsod 10 minutes into 1792FFT, bumped one more notch and ill go for 12 hours tonight 2 notches lower is better than nothing i suppose, but if i then up my pll to 1.8 again ill probably still be stable anyway :/


low voltages are not unsafe, its high voltages! I run mine well under the 1.80 stock setting, mines at 1.60 and its perfectly fine.


----------



## Roksonixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14684058*
> low voltages are not unsafe, its high voltages! I run mine well under the 1.80 stock setting, mines at 1.60 and its perfectly fine.


it was looking good but it got to 2 notches below before i was just about stable again, add a notch or 2 for the 12 hour test and i was back where i started before lowering pll,

seems im at my lowest


----------



## $ilent

the difference of 1.8 to 1.6 PLL enabled me to redue my cpu vcore 1 notch...not much but hell of a lot better than nothing

@S4rg - Thats vdroop, voltage always drops from what you entered in bios when your under load on the cpu. Once your no longer under load, the cpu vcore returns to normal. As for temps they will be higher when under load as apposed to idle, even though idle voltage is slightly higher.


----------



## Blizzfury

Can I join the club.










Yeah my vcore is probably a bit high at that speed compared to others but hey can't win them all







. The cpu pll discussion is interesting though and i'll probably fiddle around with that to see if i can drop my vcore.


----------



## munaim1

*Blizzfury*

Added to the spreadsheet, welcome to the club









Just a couple things, your vcore is higher than what you set in the BIOS, do you have extreme 100% LLC set? if so I would recommend reducing it to ultra high and increasing the vcore to compensate what is erquired for your overclock, on that note 1.432v does seem a little high, did you try reducing it?

Also temps are actually looking quite good for that vcore, you're the first on the list with the h1000.

Con gratz









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## BradleyW

Are my temps ok? 38c Idle, 56c Blend Test. 3.8Ghz Turbo with 1.24vcore.
How do i flash my bios to 1850? I have the file on my desktop.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14685245*
> Are my temps ok? 38c Idle, 56c Blend Test. 3.8Ghz Turbo with 1.24vcore.
> How do i flash my bios to 1850? I have the file on my desktop.


sounds normal, you should be able to flash through your HDD. extract the file in the C:\ and then go into the bios and select EZ flash utility and then it's all pretty simple from there.


----------



## BradleyW

EZ Flash, i forgot all about that. Glad to hear my temps are fine with the silver arrow. Thank you.

Edit: Bios reports 45c idle but realtemp reports 38c at 1.24v. Then again, the CPU is being used to an extent to power the interface ect.

That goes to my next question, does this mean my vid is 1.24v? Is that a good vid?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14685301*
> EZ Flash, i forgot all about that. Glad to hear my temps are fine with the silver arrow. Thank you.


No worries, it would be better if you overclock it and then compare the temps with those in the spreadsheet


----------



## BradleyW

Someone is saying my temps are too high and they have a similar cooler and at 4.5Ghz. May need to reseat.
Just checked the spreadsheet.
franktitude 4600.2mhz 1.312v 13hrs 72-76-77-72 AIR - Noctua NH-D14 2600k HT
I will use this as a template.


----------



## donkrx

Has anyone had better results raising PLL? Also I noticed raising my VTT too much caused problems. I haven't had problems at the stock 1.050 but many people keep saying to raise it... when it comes to these 2 settings I really feel like I am 100% guessing.

Does anyone else feel the 1344 is random, can you guys actually pass it every time?

Also, am I supposed to be running the 1344 with high ram usage like the Blend test? I know munaim1 said just change the 15 to 1 min cycles, but I want to be sure.

EDIT: HOW did I miss this?!?! In bold and red font!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14664224*
> *Just run a standard blend test or with 90% of your RAM, when you start worrying about particular FFT's there is more to it than people think. THEY ARE NOT CONSISTANT which basically means their not that reliable, however if they work for you then great, but if you get wierd crap happening then leave the FFT's and just concentrate on the blend test.*


^^^ my experience ^^^


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14685535*
> Has anyone had better results raising PLL? Also I noticed raising my VTT too much caused problems. I haven't had problems at the stock 1.050 but many people keep saying to raise it... when it comes to these 2 settings I really feel like I am 100% guessing.
> 
> Does anyone else feel the 1344 is random, can you guys actually pass it every time?
> 
> Also, am I supposed to be running the 1344 with high ram usage like the Blend test? I know munaim1 said just change the 15 to 1 min cycles, but I want to be sure.


I don't think many have *raised* PLL voltage, VTT (VCCCIO) should only be used if your overclocking your RAM, or when you have populated all four dimm slots, under those conditions it can help with stability, other than that it should be left alone, but again raising it a little to around 1.125/1.15v *can* help.

I have tried to explain how those FFTs can be random, you can pass one day and then fail the next with exactly the same settings. At that point my advice would be just do a normal custom blend test with your available RAM.

1344 with all RAM would be better, better you're increasing the chances of bsoding therefore more 'tweaking' may be required. Those FFT's are *apparently* the hardest, so try not to create scenerios were you're trying to make it fail, instead make it a goal to pass the 12hour custom blend with all you RAM, before going OCD on those FFTs


----------



## Blizzfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14685240*
> Just a couple things, your vcore is higher than what you set in the BIOS, do you have extreme 100% LLC set? if so I would recommend reducing it to ultra high and increasing the vcore to compensate what is erquired for your overclock, on that note 1.432v does seem a little high, did you try reducing it?
> 
> Also temps are actually looking quite good for that vcore, you're the first on the list with the h1000.
> 
> Con gratz


Thanks!

Just checked, LLC is set to Ultra high but the vcore was actually 1.430 in the bios haha. I could had sworn it was at 1.425









As for the high vcore I went about 9hrs with blend and 7gb ram at 1.420 before blue screen, so I just bumped the vcore (twice apparently







).


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14685401*
> Someone is saying my temps are too high and they have a similar cooler and at 4.5Ghz. May need to reseat.
> Just checked the spreadsheet.
> franktitude 4600.2mhz 1.312v 13hrs 72-76-77-72 AIR - Noctua NH-D14 2600k HT
> I will use this as a template.


Well dont forget it has to go by your case enviroment too. Congrats on getting the parts though and i await with anticipation to see how high an overclock you can get









My temps at 1.43v and 4.8ghz under p95 were 70C max, even beating some watercooling setups


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizzfury;14685618*
> Thanks!
> 
> Just checked, LLC is set to Ultra high but the vcore was actually 1.430 in the bios haha. I could had sworn it was at 1.425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the high vcore I went about 9hrs with blend and 7gb ram at 1.420 before blue screen, so I just bumped the vcore (twice apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


lol, sometimes what happens is that prime will bsod and it's not really because it's unstable, it could be because of a background process contributing to the BSOD, for example windows update many times caused my rig to bsod during a prime run. One other driver which, nearly all the time is overlooked, is the *GPU* driver. The error codes lists in the first page is a great indicator, however it's not going to be 100%.

Already I believe that the error 124 is not just the VTT but too much/too little PLL.

Read the Tips and info section in the first page for more details.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14685651*
> Well dont forget it has to go by your case enviroment too. Congrats on getting the parts though and i await with anticipation to see how high an overclock you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temps at 1.43v and 4.8ghz under p95 were 70C max, *even beating some watercooling setups*


LOL that's because, that is the only time we like British weather, when we can say things like that!!!









Are we gonna see a 12hour blend soon?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14685685*
> LOL that's because, that is the only time we like British weather, when we can say things like that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we gonna see a 12hour blend soon?


Tonight is the night for that! I just updated my bios to 1850 so im gonna see if that helps ta all with stability and maybe i can try lowering some voltages?

Also I have version 280.26 gpu driver on my gtx 465, is that a good one?


----------



## mltms

my sandybridge at 4.4 v1.375 qpi 1.060 pll 1.800 llc display full stable
i5 2500k


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14686204*
> Tonight is the night for that! I just updated my bios to 1850 so im gonna see if that helps ta all with stability and maybe i can try lowering some voltages?
> 
> Also I have version 280.26 gpu driver on my gtx 465, is that a good one?


I just updated my BIOS yesterday, so far so good. Hit the REVIEW - MOD - PROJECT buttion for my Nvidia driver review's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms;14686282*
> my sandybridge at 4.4 v1.375 qpi 1.060 pll 1.800 llc display full stable
> i5 2500k


ummm okay?? maybe a screenshot?

Quote:


> *Rules*
> 
> *SiSoftware Sandra Benching is open to everyone, info below the rules is available*
> 
> *1.* *12 HOURS+ STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with ATLEAST 90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM used*
> 
> ****Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have****
> ****To do Custom BLEND and JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available****
> ****All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile)****
> 
> *2.* *MUST* have a screenie *WHILE UNDER LOAD* with your *OCN name* (notepad etc), *CPU-Z 1.57.1 or *1.58** and *REALTEMP 3.67 ONLY!!*
> 
> ****REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running!!!****
> ****Z68 GIGABYTE MUST ALSO SHOW EASYTUNE6 (last tab - hwMonitor) or HWiNFO FOR VCORE****
> 
> *3.* *LIST YOUR COOLING* (notepad etc) and provide screenie of *RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER.*
> 
> ****TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.****
> 
> *4.* *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*
> 
> *All submissions must follow a similar template like this!!!!
> (This is mine before a few rules got amended)*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************DOWNLOADS**************
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html
> 
> Realtemp 3.67 link: http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/realtemp/
> 
> Prime95 (Homepage- All versions available) link: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
> 
> SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *****************Standard Blend VS Custom Blend Stability*****************
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.
> 
> Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.
> 
> On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.
> 
> Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.
> 
> There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.
> 
> This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.
> 
> This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb)
> *BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!*


Quote:


> *Benchmarking via SiSoftware Sandra*
> 
> Make sure you run each of the processor benchmarks, *Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multi-Media, Cryptography and Multi-Core Efficiency*, .
> 
> With all four benchmarks you will add up the 'points' and have a total for each, then all four will be added to give you a TOTAL score.
> 
> *ONE SIMPLE RULE*
> 
> *Make sure two instances of CPU-Z is open, one for RAM and the other for core speed and make sure you have notepad open with your OCN name!!!*
> 
> *All SiSoftware Sandra benching must follow this*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *If it's not like the above, then it won't be accepted, simple as!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ***System may be unresponsive during the benchmarks, be patient and it will finish.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************DOWNLOADS**************
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html
> 
> SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html


----------



## S4rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14684156*
> the difference of 1.8 to 1.6 PLL enabled me to redue my cpu vcore 1 notch...not much but hell of a lot better than nothing
> 
> @S4rg - Thats vdroop, voltage always drops from what you entered in bios when your under load on the cpu. Once your no longer under load, the cpu vcore returns to normal. As for temps they will be higher when under load as apposed to idle, even though idle voltage is slightly higher.


Does vdroop decrease the life of a processor alot? Because I was hoping to use this for atleast 3-4 years.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms;14686282*
> my sandybridge at 4.4 v1.375 qpi 1.060 pll 1.800 llc display full stable
> i5 2500k


Where's ya proof son?!?!?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4rg;14686460*
> Does vdroop decrease the life of a processor alot? Because I was hoping to use this for atleast 3-4 years.


No, it will not decrease the life of your proc, just make sure your voltages and temps are reasonable.


----------



## $ilent

hmm so no difference in vcore lowering abilities.

MY settings are:

VCCSA - 0.925
VCCIO - 1.15
PLL - 1.16125
PCH - 1.05
VCORE - 1.43
DDR - 1.65

Besides increasing vcore, is there any other setting that might help me overcome one failing worker?

I have tried going up and down when getting x124 BSOD on the PLL, so im pretty much confident its not gonna help changing that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4rg;14686460*
> Does vdroop decrease the life of a processor alot? Because I was hoping to use this for atleast 3-4 years.


No if it anything it increases the life of a processor by having less volts running through it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14685651*
> Well dont forget it has to go by your case enviroment too. Congrats on getting the parts though and i await with anticipation to see how high an overclock you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temps at 1.43v and 4.8ghz under p95 were 70C max, even beating some watercooling setups


Thanks for the congrats. I did a reseat. Bios reports 39c now rather than 45 but i think it's cooled down a bit too so looks like it was just the environment. I do believe the reseat has helped though. Gonna try 4.5Ghz tonight and work from there. Speak soon guy's!
Cheers.


----------



## BradleyW

Won't flash my bios. It says the file selected is not EFI.
I DL'ed the asusp8p67pro1850.ROM file and put it on C\:

Edit: Fixed. Put it on a fat32 format USB. It can't read ROM files from NTFS.


----------



## $ilent

Well I flashed to 1850 bios and soon as I did I had trouble booting into windows, then i went to run a 1344 p95 test and it failed miserably!

ive gone back to the 1500 bios and my p95 is still failing...I think tis down to these 1344 tests...I think there too unreliable!

Im gonna go for a p95 12hr blend this evening and see what happens...Theres no way that I could be doing 2 days worth of folding at full load and thta not be considered even remotely stable.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14688458*
> Well I flashed to 1850 bios and soon as I did I had trouble booting into windows, then i went to run a 1344 p95 test and it failed miserably!
> 
> ive gone back to the 1500 bios and my p95 is still failing...I think tis down to these 1344 tests...I think there too unreliable!
> 
> Im gonna go for a p95 12hr blend this evening and see what happens...Theres no way that I could be doing 2 days worth of folding at full load and thta not be considered even remotely stable.


Maybe the 1344 test might giving false positives for you.


----------



## $ilent

I think there just too unreliable!


----------



## Blizzfury

You run into 1344 and 1792 FFT when you do a blend test as well though. At least I'm pretty sure you do at one point, if you're going for 12hr+.


----------



## BradleyW

my 6970 died and i have no Proof of purchase. Can't even remember where i got it from! You thought you had issues! lol.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizzfury;14688904*
> You run into 1344 and 1792 FFT when you do a blend test as well though. At least I'm pretty sure you do at one point, if you're going for 12hr+.


Yes but ive passed 20 mins of a 1344 one minute, then tryed the exact same test and got bsod or its failed after a minute. There just not reliable full stop.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14689128*
> Yes but ive passed 20 mins of a 1344 one minute, then tryed the exact same test and got bsod or its failed after a minute. There just not reliable full stop.


Thank you for yet again proving that there NOT reliable.

My advise is to everyone if it does work for you then great, but it's not for everyone. People are relying on the those FFT's far too much, forgeting the main objective which is 12hours blend, a *cycle* through the FFT's.

Im not an expert on prime95, but I would say that they load passes from each FFT gradually and sounds like it does't like you focusing your attention on a particular FFT, especially when you're continously testing it, maybe that's more got to do with the OS rather than prime, I just don't know.


----------



## doc2142

My pc won't wake up after putting it to sleep. Any ideas?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14689835*
> My pc won't wake up after putting it to sleep. Any ideas?


Disable PLL overvoltage.

*EDIT:*

If you need it for your overclock then you can't use sleep im afraid. It's one or the other afaik.


----------



## donkrx

more questions..

1) What background services should I disable when running Prime, I've disabled several but I'm not sure about some of the Windows related ones. Can I just run it in Safe Mode lol?

2) I notice that when I run a Blend test, by the time I get to the 1344 FFT, the cores are staggered quite a bit (they are 2 min apart basically). Would that be more stable than all the cores starting right together?

An update for me:

I started running the 1344 FFT in a 15 min cycle (ie the exact same way the blend test runs it) and it seems to be very similar to doing 1 min cycles... it still fails really fast if the settings are wrong. My vcore on load is at the upper end considering the spreadsheet here.

-- My VTT seems to be best between 1.051 and 1.077, not sure which is best yet. It starts to fall off around 1.103... at 1.129 a worker fails, at 1.14 it fails in less than a minute.

-- As for PLL it seems that 1.750 is still the best for me, but I say seems because I'm not sure yet. 1.709 has been kinda meh though.

-- Spread spectrum doesn't seem to have any effect now that I've tried both ways and got better results without it.

This FFT feels so random..... and given that it sounds like its a bit unreliable from others' tests, is it even worth using it (and by that I mean running 25.11 instead)? I mean, what if the 1344 just creates an unrealistic loading scenario that the SB chip tends to mess up on... this particular FFT seems MUCH harder to pass than the rest and requires a lot more voltage, my question is WHY?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Thank you for yet again proving that there NOT reliable.

My advise is to everyone if it does work for you then great, but it's not for everyone. People are relying on the those FFT's far too much, forgeting the main objective which is 12hours blend, a *cycle* through the FFT's.

Im not an expert on prime95, but I would say that they load passes from each FFT gradually and sounds like it does't like you focusing your attention on a particular FFT, especially when you're continously testing it, maybe that's more got to do with the OS rather than prime, I just don't know.


Yeah, I still got that in mind, however I failed at the 1344 in the blend test once too. So now I'm running it at a 15 min cycle and finding it does the same thing, failing pretty much 80% of the time.

One thing I wonder is the comment I mentioned above in (2), does the loading in a blend test shift it more gradually or stagger things so that its not as intense. When loading the 1344 FFT in Prime ALONE, I notice my temps spike to what they do under a SMALL FFT. In other words my peak temp during a standalone 1344 FFT is _equal to_ my peak temp in Prime over a 12 hour period. However, when I do the blend test, my temps during 1344 FFT are normal (~7C less than my peak) for the entire duration... no spiking. Makes me kinda think, why is that happening?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14690158*
> more questions..
> 
> 1) What background services should I disable when running Prime, I've disabled several but I'm not sure about some of the Windows related ones. Can I just run it in Safe Mode lol?
> 
> 2) I notice that when I run a Blend test, by the time I get to the 1344 FFT, the cores are staggered quite a bit (they are 2 min apart basically). Would that be more stable than all the cores starting right together?
> 
> An update for me:
> 
> I started running the 1344 FFT in a 15 min cycle (ie the exact same way the blend test runs it) and it seems to be very similar to doing 1 min cycles... it still fails really fast if the settings are wrong. My vcore on load is at the upper end considering the spreadsheet here.
> 
> -- My VTT seems to be best between 1.051 and 1.077, not sure which is best yet. It starts to fall off around 1.103... at 1.129 a worker fails, at 1.14 it fails in less than a minute.
> 
> -- As for PLL it seems that 1.750 is still the best for me, but I say seems because I'm not sure yet. 1.709 has been kinda meh though.
> 
> -- Spread spectrum doesn't seem to have any effect now that I've tried both ways and got better results without it.
> 
> This FFT feels so random..... and given that it sounds like its a bit unreliable from others' tests, is it even worth using it (and by that I mean running 25.11 instead)? I mean, what if the 1344 just creates an unrealistic loading scenario that the SB chip tends to mess up on... this particular FFT seems MUCH harder to pass than the rest and requires a lot more voltage, my question is WHY?
> 
> Yeah, I still got that in mind, however I failed at the 1344 in the blend test once too. So now I'm running it at a 15 min cycle and finding it does the same thing, failing pretty much 80% of the time.
> 
> One thing I wonder is the comment I mentioned above in (2), does the loading in a blend test shift it more gradually or stagger things so that its not as intense. When loading the 1344 FFT in Prime ALONE, I notice my temps spike to what they do under a SMALL FFT. However, when I do the blend test, my temps during 1344 FFT are about 7C less for the entire duration... no spiking. Makes me kinda think, why is that happening?


I tend to disable the LAN and AV and leave the rest, but I have been priming on a different OS altogether, one that has nothig installed apart from a few essential things like mobo drivers, the gpu driver, basically a stripped OS.

Not sure if you can run it in safe mode, but diagnostic mode should work fine I think.

regarding those fft's and prime:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14689199*
> My advise is to everyone if it does work for you then great, but it's not for everyone. People are relying on the those FFT's far too much, forgeting the main objective which is 12hours blend, a *cycle* through the FFT's.
> 
> Im not an expert on prime95, but I would say that they load passes from each FFT gradually and sounds like it does't like you focusing your attention on a particular FFT, especially when you're continously testing it, maybe that's more got to do with the OS rather than prime, I just don't know.


VTT should only be increased if you are overclocking the RAM or have the 4 dimm slots occupied, however increasing it a little can help with stability. It's all about find the *sweet spot* for *YOUR* system.

PLL voltage is similar, some have reported raising it helps, other the complete opposite. I have added a section which allows users to bascially share there experience with some of these votlages.

As I said before I'm not an expert on prime95, and don't really want to be or else it will deter me from the main objective, which is getting the system stable rather than finding a way to make it unstable. It's all phsychology bud


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14689892*
> Disable PLL overvoltage.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> If you need it for your overclock then you can't use sleep im afraid. It's one or the other afaik.


damn, yeah turning it off wont even let me into windows, my screen freezes at the windows logo!

oh well, turning off my PC is the only solution, good thing I ordered a SSD coming tomorrow!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


damn, yeah turning it off wont even let me into windows, my screen freezes at the windows logo!

Oh well, turning off my pc is the only solution, good thing i ordered a ssd coming tomorrow!


Lol I had a feeling that would happen.


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14690307*
> I tend to ... ~snip~


Yeah man I know, I know, thanks. I just tend to not give up on things so its taken me a bit of convincing to let it go with those ffts. I got the opportunity to overclock my roommates new i5-2500, I just put him to 4.5 because that was easy and he was satisfied. No bsods for him.

Now if I can just get the AC fixed so I can run this 12h test......


----------



## $ilent

im gonna go for a 12hr blend tonight, even though its been hit and miss totaly with the 1344 tests...wish me luck!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


Yeah man I know, I know, thanks. I just tend to not give up on things so its taken me a bit of convincing to let it go with those ffts. I got the opportunity to overclock my roommates new i5-2500, I just put him to 4.5 because that was easy and he was satisfied. No bsods for him.

Now if I can just get the AC fixed so I can run this 12h test......



I am the same, however when things show sign of inconsistency I usually leave them be because no matter what, it's kinda out of your control, especially when it comes to the calculations that prime performs. If it passes 12hours then it's fine









Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


im gonna go for a 12hr blend tonight, even though its been hit and miss totaly with the 1344 tests...wish me luck!


Fo sure!! good luck bud


----------



## BradleyW

Booted at 4.5Ghz and Vcore 1.3v. Ran blend for a bit. Seems good. Going to do a full run during the day.


----------



## donkrx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


im gonna go for a 12hr blend tonight, even though its been hit and miss totaly with the 1344 tests...wish me luck!


Good luck, dont be too worried, I'm in the same situation as you and still got past 1344 when it came up during the Blend test. We all want a super quick stability test, but that's like having your cake and eating it too.

Let us know what happens, and if you bsod, go check the Prime results.txt to see the last _passed_ FFT. Order goes... 640, 8, 720, 12, 800, 16, 960, 24, 1120, 32, 1200, 48, and then 1344. Not sure after that, I stopped my test today after it got thru 1344. If the last one is 48K then you failed on the 1344K







.


----------



## jermzz

If my room wasn't so small and it wasn't so god damn HOT i'd do this. I get to about 2 hours stable at 4.8 @ 1.44, but after 2 hours I feel like I'm gonna die in my little sauna so I turn my pc off. At 1.5 I did 30 min at 5.0 but I think it was about to catch on fire, so I turned it off. I need WC :/


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


Good luck, dont be too worried, I'm in the same situation as you and still got past 1344 when it came up during the Blend test. We all want a super quick stability test, but that's like having your cake and eating it too.

Let us know what happens, and if you bsod, go check the Prime results.txt to see the last _passed_ FFT. Order goes... 640, 8, 720, 12, 800, 16, 960, 24, 1120, 32, 1200, 48, and then 1344. Not sure after that, I stopped my test today after it got thru 1344. If the last one is 48K then you failed on the 1344K







.


Where do I find that document?

And also ill be doing the SMALL FFTs, as apposed to large cos i dont wanna test ram?


----------



## Blizzfury

It's in your prime95 folder


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14691654*
> Where do I find that document?
> 
> And also ill be doing the SMALL FFTs, as apposed to large cos i dont wanna test ram?


You want to be doing Blend not small or large ffts.

Quote:


> *All SiSoftware Sandra benching must follow this*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *If it's not like the above, then it won't be accepted, simple as!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ***System may be unresponsive during the benchmarks, be patient and it will finish.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************DOWNLOADS**************
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html
> 
> SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html


----------



## 808MP5

i'll be adding to the list soon... just got my i7-2600k today... funny thing is I can't find any OC/binned results on the net for my batch


----------



## $ilent

well it failed! Going down to 1.40v/1.38 and 4.7ghz and seeing what happens then.

Also 808MP5 that picture is crap. geddit


----------



## BradleyW

What is the average Vcore for 4.5GHz?


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14696335*
> What is the average Vcore for 4.5GHz?


I was able to get mine stable at about 1.3 - 1.35V which seems to be the average.


----------



## BradleyW

In windows it reports 1.288vcore. I ran blend for an hour or so. I also used the PC all night. You just know when your system is stable. I am certain that it will pass 12 hour blend at 4.5GHz. I just have a good feeling about this chip. Same feeling i had with my i7 920 4.4GHz HT.


----------



## Infomastr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;14696351*
> I was able to get mine stable at about 1.3 - 1.35V which seems to be the average.


It looks like we have similar chips. I'm running 4.7 @ 1.395v (manual). What bios options do you have set? Do you use LLC?


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> 
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 110 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

*IMPORTANT FINDINGS ABOUT SANDYBRIDGE*

*PLL Voltage, VCCIO & VSSCA - READ THIS & THIS*


----------



## BradleyW

Running 4.6GHz at 1.32Vcore, 1344 test going strong. 12h test over night me thinks.


----------



## BradleyW

How do i stop my voltage from being high on idle?


----------



## Blizzfury

Have to set your vcore as offset in the bios instead of manual.

4th post in this topic gives pretty good info on what to do:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1099707-how-heck-does-offset-voltage-work.html


----------



## moorhen2

Sorry,mispost


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14697721*
> How do i stop my voltage from being high on idle?


Enable speedstep.

As for your overclocking sounds good! Just one thing to bear in mind, I have passed both 1344 and 1792 before each for 20 mins and then tryed again following day and its failed miserably!

Hopefully yours will be alright! Im going for a 4.7ghz 12hr pass tonight at 1.38v:yessir:


----------



## moorhen2

Hope it's ok to update my Bench score,if not,no problem,must get round to doing a 12+hour prime,so i can officialy join the club,lol!!!!


----------



## $ilent

Hey guys, I made a quick thread with some info on overclocking the 2500k/2600k if your having trouble getting started. I have posted a few times in this thread and have seen people struggling to get a half decent overclock; so hopefully this will be of use!

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1100100-info-intel-2500k-2600k-overclocking-tips.html


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14698229*
> Enable speedstep.
> 
> As for your overclocking sounds good! Just one thing to bear in mind, I have passed both 1344 and 1792 before each for 20 mins and then tryed again following day and its failed miserably!
> 
> Hopefully yours will be alright! Im going for a 4.7ghz 12hr pass tonight at 1.38v:yessir:


I believe i have enabled speedstep unless am thinking of something else. I am under 2 hour in blend, looking solid so far. If it keeps running for a few more hours then i am confident that it will pass a 12h run over night







My Vcore is 1.35v.


----------



## $ilent

1.35 and what speed?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14697721*
> How do i stop my voltage from being high on idle?


use offset vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;14698874*
> Hope it's ok to update my Bench score,if not,no problem,must get round to doing a 12+hour prime,so i can officialy join the club,lol!!!!


that's fine, i'll update in a sec.


----------



## donkrx

Interesting update for me.

I was about to give up on the nasty 1344 fft but I had ONE more pair of VTT/PLL settings I wanted to give a shot - so I just couldn't help myself for a quick 15 minutes. I was fully ready to move on if it failed but I had to give it one more go. So I ran it with 6gb of 7gb avail. RAM and 15 minute cycles.

I passed the first time.

...then I ran it again with the same settings, and passed again.

...finally I ran it one last time today and passed _again_!

Up until now my pass rate was around 20% overall and I was never able to pass 2 in a row.

Doing 15 min cycle instead of 1 min cycles didn't change anything so I don't attribute it to that. I found it to bsod just as fast and in the same general time periods - either 3 minutes in or 8 minutes in, never after 10 minutes. I even got it to bsod in less than a minute once with a bad VTT, which I mentioned in my last post probably.

My final settings were:

2500k @ 4.8ghz
Vcore OFFSET mode (1.435 on load)
Spread Spectrum Disabled (Enabling had no effect in the long run of testing)
LLC 3 (scale 1 to 5 where 1 is highest)
*CPU PLL 1.750
VTT 1.077*

Both VTT and PLL had impacts on this test but it was initially very difficult to tell which way was better, especially because it is not a single variable problem. After tons of testing I would now say that lower values seem better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14699040*
> I believe i have enabled speedstep unless am thinking of something else. I am under 2 hour in blend, looking solid so far. If it keeps running for a few more hours then i am confident that it will pass a 12h run over night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Vcore is 1.35v.


Do you mean the voltage fluctuates at idle or do you mean it is constantly right around your load voltage level? Offset vcore, C1E & EIST (speedstep) ... make sure those are on but it should only take using Offset. It will fluctuate a lot but if you have nothing running at all it should settle for the most part. Takes a minute or so after getting into Windows I think.


----------



## $ilent

nice donkrx, what is VVT? My mobo has different name for that setting...Also Sis bench from me


----------



## $ilent

scratch that, something is wrong with my SiS benchmarck, my multi media test sucks ass. Oh and my pc crashes in every test for about 20 seconds..but in the multimedia test I get big red flash on screen like 4 times with black marks in middle...whats that down to?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14699776*
> Interesting update for me.
> 
> I was..... snip


Thanks for the info, noted









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14700049*
> nice donkrx, what is VVT? My mobo has different name for that setting...Also Sis bench from me


VTT is VCCIO









*There is two parts to this thread, one for stability and the other for benchmarking. Please don't get the two mixed up!! The benchmarking is just for fun, a bit of healthy competition amongst sandybridge users!! The main purposes of this thread has not and will not be derailed and will continue as it is, primarily focusing on stability. The benchmarking section is open to EVERYONE with the 2500k/2600k, not just the stable people*

Quote:


> *Benchmarking via SiSoftware Sandra*
> 
> Make sure you run each of the processor benchmarks, *Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multi-Media, Cryptography and Multi-Core Efficiency*, .
> 
> With all four benchmarks you will add up the 'points' and have a total for each, then all four will be added to give you a TOTAL score.
> *ONE SIMPLE RULE*
> 
> *Make sure two instances of CPU-Z is open, one for RAM and the other for core speed and make sure you have notepad open with your OCN name!!!*
> 
> *All SiSoftware Sandra benching must follow this*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *If it's not like the above, then it won't be accepted, simple as!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ***System may be unresponsive during the benchmarks, be patient and it will finish.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************DOWNLOADS**************
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html
> 
> SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html


----------



## $ilent

munaim check my sis bench...the multi media test stinks! Why?!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14700764*
> munaim check my sis bench...the multi media test stinks! Why?!


could be because of unstability, did you download the one in the download section and did you try and run it more than once?

Try a restart and try it again.


----------



## Tunagoblin

This is kind of off-topic but...

I've been having a very weird problem for a week or so....
I started to get BSOD 124 on my stable 4.8.
And the BSOD happens ONLY when watching web flash video.
(Youtube lasts about 5~15min before getting 124. and MLB.com video is the worst...sometimes it only takes 3 sec to get 124.)

I tried everything I can think of in UEFI.
Changing vcore, vtt, cpu PLL (up and down), dram, lowering ram timings, SS on/off, PLL Overvoltage on/off..
I did hard clear the CMOS and updated UEFI.
On top of that, I just got SSD so I clean installed the OS which means I re-installed all the drivers from scratch.
Also tried several different graphics drivers.

Now I though about my ram went bad, cpu got degraded or mobo crapping out...
So I've tested the ram with HCImemtest and it was fine.
Prime 1344 $ 1749 runs are fine.
LinX wAVX is fine.
Web flash video = BSOD 124.









After all this I still got the exact same problem....

So I thought about it might be Firefox that I use....
And I tried IE. Now I get no BSOD.








yeah wth...

I've cleared the flash plug-in's local storage and settings.
I've tried "waterfox" and different java/flash plug-ins but still get 124 on Firefox (and Waterfox)
*Only on Firefox with flash video gives me BSOD 124.*
It never gives me BSOD or crashes otherwise......

Now I can't use Firefox.








I haven't tried Google Chrome so maybe I'll try and see....
But has this happened to anyone here?


----------



## S4rg

Hey guys, I finally got a nice stable 4.5ghz overclock and now I realize that the problem I was having before was the fact that my memory wasn't stable at 1600mhz. But this has been in the back of my head for a while considering the XMP profile is unstable and so is me manually changing it to 1600mhz at 1.65v and these are the specs that I bought the RAM at, any ideas on how I can stabilize my ram?


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4rg;14701030*
> Hey guys, I finally got a nice stable 4.5ghz overclock and now I realize that the problem I was having before was the fact that my memory wasn't stable at 1600mhz. But this has been in the back of my head for a while considering the XMP profile is unstable and so is me manually changing it to 1600mhz at 1.65v and these are the specs that I bought the RAM at, any ideas on how I can stabilize my ram?


What is your VTT(vccio)?
That needs to be up also.


----------



## Blizzfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14700999*
> Now I can't use Firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried Google Chrome so maybe I'll try and see....
> But has this happened to anyone here?


Googling "firefox flash blue screen 2011" (to get rid of 2008 bsod issues) shows a couple of topics about Flash 10.2 with firefox causing the blue screen.

One reason seems to be having hardware acceleration enabled causes the blue screen.
http://forums.adobe.com/thread/792393

But yeah I would also try google chrome or IE to see if you get the blue screens watching flash videos.


----------



## munaim1

tuna whats your safetey features set to?

That is really wierd.


----------



## cba1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14700999*
> This is kind of off-topic but...
> 
> I've been having a very weird problem for a week or so....
> I started to get BSOD 124 on my stable 4.8.
> And the BSOD happens ONLY when watching web flash video.
> (Youtube lasts about 5~15min before getting 124. and MLB.com video is the worst...sometimes it only takes 3 sec to get 124.)
> 
> I tried everything I can think of in UEFI.
> Changing vcore, vtt, cpu PLL (up and down), dram, lowering ram timings, SS on/off, PLL Overvoltage on/off..
> I did hard clear the CMOS and updated UEFI.
> On top of that, I just got SSD so I clean installed the OS which means I re-installed all the drivers from scratch.
> Also tried several different graphics drivers.
> 
> Now I though about my ram went bad, cpu got degraded or mobo crapping out...
> So I've tested the ram with HCImemtest and it was fine.
> Prime 1344 $ 1749 runs are fine.
> LinX wAVX is fine.
> Web flash video = BSOD 124.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all this I still got the exact same problem....
> 
> So I thought about it might be Firefox that I use....
> And I tried IE. Now I get no BSOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah wth...
> 
> I've cleared the flash plug-in's local storage and settings.
> I've tried "waterfox" and different java/flash plug-ins but still get 124 on Firefox (and Waterfox)
> *Only on Firefox with flash video gives me BSOD 124.*
> It never gives me BSOD or crashes otherwise......
> 
> Now I can't use Firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried Google Chrome so maybe I'll try and see....
> But has this happened to anyone here?


I had a similar problem on my last setup. But in my case the system just freeze doing nothing in particular.
It's just weird.


----------



## S4rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


What is your VTT(vccio)?
That needs to be up also.


I believe its at 1.05, what do you think is a good number to change it too?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


could be because of unstability, did you download the one in the download section and did you try and run it more than once?

Try a restart and try it again.


Tried one test on the version from download section, and tried restart to no gain.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S4rg*


Hey guys, I finally got a nice stable 4.5ghz overclock and now I realize that the problem I was having before was the fact that my memory wasn't stable at 1600mhz. But this has been in the back of my head for a while considering the XMP profile is unstable and so is me manually changing it to 1600mhz at 1.65v and these are the specs that I bought the RAM at, any ideas on how I can stabilize my ram?


Aas other have stated try raising VCCIO, it should be within 0.5v of your dram.

Check out my thread here S4rg about what settings might be useful for your overclock!









http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post14698786


----------



## S4rg

Uhh I'm not sure about the voltage I stated earlier (1.05) being the right voltage considering it's in the CPU section of my bios and it seems kind of low even though it does say VTT voltage. I can't find any VTT or VCCIO anywhere else in my bios, am I changing the right thing?

EDIT: I found a VTT setting in my RAM settings but its the same (1.05) and I can't change it.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzfury*


Googling "firefox flash blue screen 2011" (to get rid of 2008 bsod issues) shows a couple of topics about Flash 10.2 with firefox causing the blue screen.

One reason seems to be having hardware acceleration enabled causes the blue screen.
http://forums.adobe.com/thread/792393

But yeah I would also try google chrome or IE to see if you get the blue screens watching flash videos.


I'll try turning off hardware acceleration. I'll report back thanksfor the info!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


tuna whats your safetey features set to?

That is really wierd.










I know it ONLY happens on Firefox, and now confirmed..., Google Chrome with Flash streaming video.
Somehow IE is perfectly fine.
Safety feaeture? Security zone and stuff?
They are all the same as everything else...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


I know it ONLY happens on Firefox, and now confirmed..., Google Chrome with Flash streaming video.
Somehow IE is perfectly fine.
Safety feaeture? Security zone and stuff?
They are all the same as everything else...


sorry meant the CPU safety features, C3 and C6 report?

This is certainly interesting, error 124 is beginning to be a pain, first it was Vcore/Vtt needs to be increased, then we foound out that it's PLL too much/too less and no it's contributing to OS/software errors









Error 124 is a testing my patience.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Blizzfury,

You did it







Yes it was the hardware acceleration.
I turned it off and it won't give me BSOD anymore.
Man.... I did everything and I could think of and took me a week or so and you just gave me the straight answer.








Thanks so much!!
So I guess the nvidia driver and the new flash version are having some conflict issue...

Manim1,

They are all set to "ON". I've read all the CPU PLL issue and I'm trying different combinations but mine seems to be still needing 1.832 to be stable.
I'll keep testing.


----------



## Sevens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


They are all set to "ON".


I'm not sure if it acts the same on asrock motherboard but on asus motherboard,if you use offset with c3/c6 enabled the vcore drops a lot on light load depending the cpu usage.
So you can bsod easily depending the LLC used.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sevens*


I'm not sure if it acts the same on asrock motherboard but on asus motherboard,if you use offset with c3/c6 enabled the vcore drops a lot on light load depending the cpu usage.
So you can bsod easily depending the LLC used.


Yes I know that. But I'm on manual voltage.








Also the problem was specifically related to flash video on firefox/chrome only.


----------



## donkrx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Blizzfury,

You did it







Yes it was the hardware acceleration.
I turned it off and it won't give me BSOD anymore.
Man.... I did everything and I could think of and took me a week or so and you just gave me the straight answer.








Thanks so much!!
So I guess the nvidia driver and the new flash version are having some conflict issue...

Manim1,

They are all set to "ON". I've read all the CPU PLL issue and I'm trying different combinations but mine seems to be still needing 1.832 to be stable.
I'll keep testing.


Tuna, sounds like the exact same problem I had. I would get bsod in Firefox though it wasn't 124 it was 1E and 3B or whatever (forget, its been awhile).

If you are using Fixed voltage make sure its on Auto, or try Offset voltage + C3/C6 disabled. I think you already know this but just to reiterate anyway. If you switch to offset you might not be stable at the same load voltage, keep that in mind.

Interesting that the hardware accel helped. You can see my post a page back, I found PLL 1.750 and VTT 1.077 to be optimal. I also found no difference with spread spectrum on or off... perhaps you got something more complicated going on?


----------



## $ilent

lol donk, im loving the 4.9ghz at 1.47 volts...are you not scared?


----------



## munaim1

Courtesy of Blizzfury, the hardware acceleration tip is going in the OP under the Random / Idle BSODS & Tips section.

+rep very well deserved

*Random / Idle BSODS & Tips*

Quote:



**If your sandybridge is giving you problems under light load or idle, then try disabling c3/c6, this usually applies to offset users, manual voltage users should try running C3 and C6 report on Auto.

A handful of users' have reported that even after priming 12hrs+ they have recieved random bsods, *this does not really indicate that it's unstable*.

The error codes are not 100% and are not ALWAYS correct, with that said, stress testing in your main OS is not a good idea. If possible get yourself a spare HDD and load up windows and run all your stress testing on that. The idea of having another HDD is so that when your running your stress testing, background processes are at a minimum and should help indicate the main source of bsods, disabling the internet connection is also a good idea, same with any type of antivirus. Just remember too many bsods in a OS can cause the OS to become unstable ie corrupted file systems etc. With that said, if you pass 12hrs once you should be able to pass again, however, this does not mean go OCD stress testing.

*In a situation where you are getting random bsods try the following:*

 Try running C3 and C6 on AUTO with C1E and EIST Enabled.

 Clear CMOS (quick way - take the baterry out), load saved stable overclock, fresh windows install with pretty much nothing installed, no internet connection, nothing just a prime blend run. With minimum processes running and windows services, it would ba clear indication of stability without other 'things' such as a driver error, windows update, internet connection causing bsod.

 You could try the above or even a BIOS update, I stress that before you update, run stock setttings and then update the BIOS *(**Don't update the BIOS on an overclock setting, you could risk bricking the mobo*)

 Try Enabling all power saving features - C1E, EIST C3 and C6.

 Many have found that enabling SPREAD SPECTRUM reduces the voltage fluctuation.

 Try using Manual voltage instead of Offset.

 Go to control Panel/hardware and sound/power options and select High performance Mode.

 Take the RAM out of the equation, underclock it if you have to and see whether or not it continues.

 Try a fresh OS install on a spare HDD or something, remember as explained before, *too many bsods in the os = corrupt file system = unstable OS*

 IF you have an SSD Read THIS, it might help solve your problems.

 Run Prime on it's own and leave it!!!!

 Flash video bsod/freezing? Read THIS (Disable Hardware Acceleration)

Hopefully some of these TIPS could help you against the dreaded IDLE/RANDOM BSOD and get your CPU stable. I'll add some more TIPS along the way.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Courtesy of Blizzfury, the hardware acceleration tip is going in the OP under the Random / Idle BSODS & Tips section.

+rep very well deserved


Glad I posted in here and not anywhere else.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tunagoblin*


glad i posted in here and not anywhere else.










:d


----------



## Infomastr

any need for CPU PLL overvoltage on auto or enabled for 45x multi? trying to get 4.5ghz stable at a <1.35 voltage here, should be possible but it's driving me nuts, 5+ hour prime95 blend bsod at 1.3v


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infomastr;14703934*
> any need for CPU PLL overvoltage on auto or enabled for 45x multi? trying to get 4.5ghz stable at a <1.35 voltage here, should be possible but it's driving me nuts, 5+ hour prime95 blend bsod at 1.3v


Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones) doesn't boot into windows. With that function, you sacrifice sleep mode. You can't have overvoltage and Sleep working together, don't know why.


----------



## $ilent

What so your pc just wouldn't put itself to sleep even if it should after x amount of time being idle?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14704234*
> What so your pc just wouldn't put itself to sleep even if it should after x amount of time being idle?


I don't use the sleep function so can't comment on that, but refer to >>The Official ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 Series Owners Club>>, scroll down and you'll find the info.


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14702907*
> lol donk, im loving the 4.9ghz at 1.47 volts...are you not scared?


I dunno honestly, I would say I'm not worried about it but I am considering the simple fact that for me the difference between 4.8 and 4.9 or 100mhz is 1.475v or 1.435v....... that's a lot for one extra multi. Plus its close to 1.52.

I'm not worried about 1.435v so I'll probably stay there. I use offset voltage too, and don't stress my CPU heavily in normal use (like folding), so those 2 things give me some extra life on the CPU.

I think I will go back to 1.475v and 4.9ghz just to see what's up now that I've figured out this whole issue with the 1344's.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14705239*
> I dunno honestly, I would say I'm not worried about it but I am considering the simple fact that for me the difference between 4.8 and 4.9 or 100mhz is 1.475v or 1.435v....... that's a lot for one extra multi. Plus its close to 1.52.
> 
> I'm not worried about 1.435v so I'll probably stay there. I use offset voltage too, and don't stress my CPU heavily in normal use (like folding), so those 2 things give me some extra life on the CPU.
> 
> I think I will go back to 1.475v and 4.9ghz just to see what's up now that I've figured out this whole issue with the 1344's.


donkrx, you are a smart guy, but I think you are stressing the "hard" FFTs too much. Can you pass 15 mins of each?


----------



## BradleyW

How do i set the Vcore to 1.39v via offset mode so it does not sit at 1.4v Idle?


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14706800*
> How do i set the Vcore to 1.39v via offset mode so it does not sit at 1.4v Idle?


you want to adjust the offset voltage according to the vid listed in bios.
i also dont recommend using LLC with offset, so do a test to see how much vdroop will be and then add a little more to the offset to compensate.

so, if your vid is 1.34 and you want 1.39 you would add 50mv, then if say vdroop takes out 30mv then you would make the offset 80mv to compensate..
thats what i did. offset and LLC on my board made the vcore stupid high.


----------



## BradleyW

In the Bios, my CPU is at 1.17 at stock and it jumps to 1.248 max, so i guess my VID is 1.248.

In windows calculater i just did 1.24 + 0.100 = 1.34. Then i did + 0.30 and it jumped to 1.64v. I'm not great with Mv as it would seem.

Edit: Never mind, i needed to use 0.030!
Rep for you above!


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14707199*
> In the Bios, my CPU is at 1.17 at stock and it jumps to 1.248 max, so i guess my VID is 1.248.
> 
> In windows calculater i just did 1.24 + 0.100 = 1.34. Then i did + 0.30 and it jumped to 1.64v. I'm not great with Mv as it would seem.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, i needed to use 0.030!
> Rep for you above!


yeah, 1v = 1000mv for reference.

so, are you hitting the vcore you need at load?


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14705450*
> donkrx, you are a smart guy, but I think you are stressing the "hard" FFTs too much. Can you pass 15 mins of each?


I haven't bothered too much with the 1792 but it always seems easier to get through for me than 1344. These FFTs are included in the blend test, so I can either run them alone and find out in 15 minutes or less, or run it in the blend test and find out in 3 hours. I passed 10 hours in version 25.11 (which does not have 1344), added .010v, then switched to version 26.6 and failed at the 1344 FFT 3 hours into the blend test.

So I certainly wasn't going for overkill stability, my singular goal was to get thru 12 hours of blend. Seeing as I failed at the 1344 in the blend test it seemed like it would be helpful to test that FFT on its own.

That being said, these FFTs are indeed really fickle and I'm not sure how useful they are in the grand scheme of things. Being able to get through 12h+ in blend (without the 1344) but not 2 minutes of 1344 on its own, seems a bit suspect...... however people in this club are still passing the version 26 blend with 1344 so I would like to as well.

As it turned out my very last attempt (of changing VTT and PLL) before throwing in the towel worked out. I have now passed 1344 three times in a row for 15 minutes... I havent tried any more because this is enough for me to prove it wasn't a fluke. I'm ready to go for the blend test as soon as the AC is fixed.

One thing to consider is that it might be easier to pass 1344/1792 in the middle of a blend test compared to running it on its own. Maybe the gradual staggered loading in the blend test is easier on the CPU than starting 4 threads synchronously instantly from idle? (after a couple hours of blend testing the individual workers will be a few minutes apart in progress, this could help)


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14706800*
> How do i set the Vcore to 1.39v via offset mode so it does not sit at 1.4v Idle?


Just go into Windows and see what the voltage is on load, remember that, then add or subtract to it to get it to where you want it.

Using BIOS readings is very confusing because of LLC.

I like LLC set to the middle option (for me I have 5 different levels and mines on LLC 3), maybe the 2nd highest even. You don't have to use LLC but in theory it could help with random bsod'ing.

Also if you switch to Offset voltage be sure you change C3/C6 Report to Disabled and set P-state Limit to Auto (I personally use C2, that can also work just fine). This is the biggest factor in eliminating the random bsods and it works quite well for offset voltage users. If you use Fixed voltage its different.


----------



## Blizzfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14709365*
> Maybe the gradual staggered loading in the blend test is easier on the CPU than starting 4 threads synchronously instantly from idle? (after a couple hours of blend testing the individual workers will be a few minutes apart in progress, this could help)


I also think this is the case. When running the blend test you encounter 1344 around the 3hr mark and the 1792 test around the 5 hr mark, I believe.

Which by then the cores would have probably de-sync quite a bit especially at the 5hr mark.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 110 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*


----------



## $ilent

hmm this is strange...

I did a p95 custom blend last nigth with 90% ram. It passed everything starting form 4K tests including 1344 and 1792s, but then it went to 320K and did 4 tests of that, then afterwards must have failed. Something after that made my pc bsod after 8 Hours...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14710778*
> hmm this is strange...
> 
> I did a p95 custom blend last nigth with 90% ram. It passed everything starting form 4K tests including 1344 and 1792s, but then it went to 320K and did 4 tests of that, then afterwards must have failed. Something after that made my pc bsod after 8 Hours...


could be a background process or driver issue. Did it pass 12hours the first time?


----------



## Tunagoblin

I found some weird thing about the CPU PLL when I was testing last night.

My CPU temp goes UP when I make the CPU PLL LOWER than 1.832.
It passes the test (used quick LinX w/AVX all ram) fine with 1.750.
But it gives me 3c higher in temp.
I though I was doing something wrong so I went back to 1.832 and test it and did the 1.750 again.
But the results were the same. (I tested it 3 times back and forth)
1.832 runs cooler than 1.750.
Weird but that is what I got and also I get better score at 1.832 (133+GFlops) opposed to 1.750 (131~2GFlops).
Someone should try this and see if it does to you, too...


----------



## BradleyW

Isen't 1.8 a danger to the system? I've got it at 1.7v and i am stable at 4.8GHz. 1.38Vcore.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*


yeah, 1v = 1000mv for reference.

so, are you hitting the vcore you need at load?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


Just go into Windows and see what the voltage is on load, remember that, then add or subtract to it to get it to where you want it.

Using BIOS readings is very confusing because of LLC.

I like LLC set to the middle option (for me I have 5 different levels and mines on LLC 3), maybe the 2nd highest even. You don't have to use LLC but in theory it could help with random bsod'ing.

Also if you switch to Offset voltage be sure you change C3/C6 Report to Disabled and set P-state Limit to Auto (I personally use C2, that can also work just fine). This is the biggest factor in eliminating the random bsods and it works quite well for offset voltage users. If you use Fixed voltage its different.


Well in windows my Vcore is 1.384Vcore full load in at 4.8GHz and 65c Temps. It did hit 71c for a moment.

If i change the C3/6, will i still have reduced Vcore and speed on system idle?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


could be a background process or driver issue. Did it pass 12hours the first time?


No first time I went with 4.8ghz and it failed after hour or so. I dont think I had any background processes running, except cpu-z and realtemp...i.e nothing special?

What drivers you reckon could be interferring then?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well in windows my Vcore is 1.384Vcore full load in at 4.8GHz and 65c Temps. It did hit 71c for a moment.

If i change the C3/6, will i still have reduced Vcore and speed on system idle?



The C states afaik only help with the idle / random bsod problem. Those should be on Auto if you're using manual voltage and should be disabled if you're running Offset voltage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


No first time I went with 4.8ghz and it failed after hour or so. I dont think I had any background processes running, except cpu-z and realtemp...i.e nothing special?

What drivers you reckon could be interferring then?


No I meant any of those could be interferring with prime95, gpu driver is one.

I have 86 processes running in the background. Open task manager to view them. That is why I run prime and bench on a stripped OS.

_*From the OP*_

Quote:



The error codes are not 100% and are not ALWAYS correct, with that said, stress testing in your main OS is not a good idea. If possible get yourself a spare HDD and load up windows and run all your stress testing on that. The idea of having another HDD is so that when your running your stress testing, background processes are at a minimum and should help indicate the main source of bsods, disabling the internet connection is also a good idea, same with any type of antivirus. Just remember too many bsods in a OS can cause the OS to become unstable ie corrupted file systems etc. With that said, if you pass 12hrs once you should be able to pass again, however, this does not mean go OCD stress testing.



Seems that both of you guys are making good progress, Im a going to see a prime blend anytime soon?? lol

Just concentrate on getting it stable for 12hours, ie standard blend or custom blend with 90% of your available RAM.









Keep up the good work. I'll be posting my little guide in the OP.

*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*

Quote:



The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:

Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.

Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. What you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to around level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best.

Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v * (Scroll down or go to sandy stable club about PLL info). Then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it.

Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:

Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:

Quote:



For Asus Mobo's
CPU Current Capability - 140%
Phase and Duty Control - Extreme
EPU Power saving - Disabled
VRM Frequency - Manual - 350



Quote:



For Asrock Mobo's
Turbo Boost Power - Manual
Short Duration Power Limit - 250
Long Duration Power Limit - 250
Core current Limit - 250



Quote:



For Zotac Mobo's
Turbo Boost Power Max - 200
Turbo Boost Short Power Max - 200



Quote:



For Gigabyte Mobo's
Turbo Power Limit - 200



Quote:



For MSI Mobo's
Short Duration Power Limit- 250
Long Duration Power Limit - 250


Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones) doesn't boot into windows. With that function, you sacrifice sleep mode. You can't have overvoltage and Sleep working together, don't know why, could be BIOS related.

This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable.

Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and go back and change the vcore accordingly, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!

Work your way up from there, increase multi, test with prime, if it fails up vcore, if not up the multi. Until you are satisfied with the temps and it is stable then continue upping the vcore to stabalise.

Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to find your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task









Head over to the Sandy Stable Club for more info and tips









Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ THIS & THIS

*
*
*
*
**








*


----------



## cssorkinman

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1969045

I had the voltage set to 1.435 in bios but I see that it automatically added some. It's gonna be a lot of work to get it stable at that speed and I'm not altogether sure my H-60 can manage the heat load .
I have a question for munaim1, I saw your power limit settings for an MSI board in another post- 250 - if i had that set too low what behavior would it result in ? i.e. BSOD code?
Thanks for any replies


----------



## donkrx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


What so your pc just wouldn't put itself to sleep even if it should after x amount of time being idle?


It will sleep, but it will certainly not come out of it properly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


I found some weird thing about the CPU PLL when I was testing last night.

My CPU temp goes UP when I make the CPU PLL LOWER than 1.832.
It passes the test (used quick LinX w/AVX all ram) fine with 1.750.
But it gives me 3c higher in temp.
I though I was doing something wrong so I went back to 1.832 and test it and did the 1.750 again.
But the results were the same. (I tested it 3 times back and forth)
1.832 runs cooler than 1.750.
Weird but that is what I got and also I get better score at 1.832 (133+GFlops) opposed to 1.750 (131~2GFlops).
Someone should try this and see if it does to you, too...


Pretty interesting stuff... I personally did not notice anything significantly different when testing 1.832 or the 1.68ish one, however I do not stress my CPU any more with AVX so its not really relevant information for you.

Are you still sure that 1.823 is more stable? Is that at 1.385v 4.8ghz too?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well in windows my Vcore is 1.384Vcore full load in at 4.8GHz and 65c Temps. It did hit 71c for a moment.

If i change the C3/6, will i still have reduced Vcore and speed on system idle?


Disabling C3/C6 will seem to very slightly raise your vcore, maybe something on the order of 1.050 raised to 1.1v. You won't be above 1.2 for sure.

Nice temps









==============

PS the guys are working on my AC right now, hopefully they fix it and I can FINALLY get a blend test for you munaim, lol. I technically did already do it but messed up with the RealTemp window.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1969045

I had the voltage set to 1.435 in bios but I see that it automatically added some. It's gonna be a lot of work to get it stable at that speed and I'm not altogether sure my H-60 can manage the heat load .
I have a question for munaim1, I saw your power limit settings for an MSI board in another post- 250 - if i had that set too low what behavior would it result in ? i.e. BSOD code?
Thanks for any replies


It's the turbo power limit to stop the mobo from restricting the overclock, ie throttling.


----------



## cssorkinman

Ah, i see - thanks for the enlightenment munaim1


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*


Ah, i see - thanks for the enlightenment munaim1










No worries happy to help.

Take a look at some of the BIOS templates and you should get some sort of idea on some of the things that are really making the differences in overclocking.


----------



## $ilent

Yeah im thinking one more vcore increment should do it for me and I should be ready for another blend sesh tonight. Just thinking about my gpu driver, again its 280.26. Is there anything inherently wrong with this driver?

I remember when 270 was the one to have or 268, and anything higher meant big problems.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


Pretty interesting stuff... I personally did not notice anything significantly different when testing 1.832 or the 1.68ish one, however I do not stress my CPU any more with AVX so its not really relevant information for you.

Are you still sure that 1.823 is more stable? Is that at 1.385v 4.8ghz too?


LinX IBT is great for knowing the thermal threshold and also quick way to see your settings give you BSOD or not.
I do trust stability on both LinX and Prime. Not just either one. It's always the best to combine multiple stress tests.
I can make my 5.0GHz prime stable but I can't run LinX so it isn't my 24/7.
I personally want my system to be able to run both and passes fine or otherwise I don't consider my system stable.

Anyway, CPU PLL 1.832 is the default value that all AsRock (maybe for Asus, too) sets to.
Anything lower will give me less score on LinX or unstability.
Above 1.832 won't make much difference but lower will give me problems.
I've tested so many different combination with this setting with VTT/vcore.
1.832 is a must for my system.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Yeah im thinking one more vcore increment should do it for me and I should be ready for another blend sesh tonight. Just thinking about my gpu driver, again its 280.26. Is there anything inherently wrong with this driver?

I remember when 270 was the one to have or 268, and anything higher meant big problems.


*[REVIEW] - Comparison of a few of the latest Nvidia drivers inc* Xtreme-G*

Check that thread out, lots of reading lol

*Short Summary*
- Most stable nvidia drivers 
- Best benching drivers are 280.19 and 275.33

_depends on wether sli or single cards_

For gaming anything above the 270.X were quite unreliable, many have reported problems in WOW, BFBC2 etc. The 270.X were problemativ for Folding, not sure about the updated ones and whether or not it's fixed for folders.


----------



## donkrx

Tuna - not sure if you read what I said differently but let me clarify anyway, I mean I don't run AVX so I can't tell you if I also experienced a temp increase.

Again that is interesting because I've never failed IBT or crashed during it, but I can crash very fast in Prime. Agreed that more is better than 1, to each his own anyway







. In the end if the computer runs and never crashes for your own use, that's stability.


----------



## BradleyW

I think you will find all the paperwork is in order.










I know the temp said 77c. It was a strange temp spike because i started effecting the ambients and airflow. The average temp was around 68-70c.

Edit:

munaim1, here ya go. My average temps are also 65-67-68-65.


----------



## munaim1

Sorry bud refer to rule 2:

Quote:



*MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD*


Only reason is that the vcore is different under load. Sorry bud


----------



## $ilent

so your gonna make him do another 12 hour p95 blend?...Sorry I must laugh abit at that









edit: heck donkrx if we only had to go by 20 passes on IBT I would be laughing my tits off at 4.8ghz and well under 1.35v!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


so your gonna make him do another 12 hour p95 blend?...Sorry I must laugh abit at that










It's up to him, im not making him do anything.

*
Quote:



Just a note to everyone, I post the rules now and again to remind everyone the practices and rules of this thread, if you cannot adhere to these simple rules to enter this club and the spreadsheet then it will be your own fault.


*

Like I said in the disclaimer:

Quote:



*PLEASE READ*

I take *NO* responsiblity for the headache / stress / anxiety / emotional discomfort etc lol that this may cause when trying to overclock and stabalize your cpu, this is a lenthy process which requires a lot of patience. If your not upto the task, then this thread may not be for you.

*This is not an EASY club to join!!!*

On that note, any damage, degradetion that you _may_ encounter through stress testing or *SUICIDE RUNS * is your responsiblity and your responsiblity alone.

So you have been *WARNED*, other than that enjoy your 100% stable system and also have fun getting it there!!!


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Hi again, just got back to my computer and I decided to go for a 4.5 GHz overclock. I got it seemingly stable with the two 'hard FFTs' at 1.352 vcore which seems a little high. It's blending 12 hrs now, hopefully it will pass!

I decided not to update the BIOS as I've heard that it can brick your mobo, and since I don't have a spare 200$ lying around I don't really want to do that. Also, I noticed that if I disabled spread spectrum in the BIOS my BCLK would rise from 99.8 to 100, which is good.


----------



## BradleyW

What if i put the CPU under load and then paste the CPU-Z onto here to update my picture?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace*


Hi again, just got back to my computer and I decided to go for a 4.5 GHz overclock. I got it seemingly stable with the two 'hard FFTs' at 1.352 vcore which seems a little high. It's blending 12 hrs now, hopefully it will pass!

I decided not to update the BIOS as I've heard that it can brick your mobo, and since I don't have a spare 200$ lying around I don't really want to do that. Also, I noticed that if I disabled spread spectrum in the BIOS my BCLK would rise from 99.8 to 100, which is good.


To be honest I updated my bios and while it didnt brick my mobo, it certainly didnt improve anything, so I reverted back to the old, none beta bios version.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What if i put the CPU under load and then paste the CPU-Z onto here to update my picture?


Sounds fair to me


----------



## BradleyW

I will do that. btw, am using offset. When i start the PC i idle at 1.4vcore then it goes down to 1.08v. Why the huge fluctuations? My Vcore 1.24 + 0.100 Mv should be around 1.34.


----------



## sporez

Ok guys got a very minor problem here. As you can see by the table in the OP I'm 12 hours stable on p95, however over the last month or so I have had two random BSODs while at idle.



















There are the BSODs for reference.

Anyone have any idea what might be the issue? Other than that, the computer runs great


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sporez*


Ok guys got a very minor problem here. As you can see by the table in the OP I'm 12 hours stable on p95, however over the last month or so I have had two random BSODs while at idle.

There are the BSODs for reference.

Anyone have any idea what might be the issue? Other than that, the computer runs great


*Random / Idle BSODS & Tips*

**If your sandybridge is giving you problems under light load or idle, then try disabling c3/c6, this usually applies to offset users, manual voltage users should try running C3 and C6 report on Auto.

A handful of users' have reported that even after priming 12hrs+ they have recieved random bsods, *this does not really indicate that it's unstable*.

The error codes are not 100% and are not ALWAYS correct, with that said, stress testing in your main OS is not a good idea. If possible get yourself a spare HDD and load up windows and run all your stress testing on that. The idea of having another HDD is so that when your running your stress testing, background processes are at a minimum and should help indicate the main source of bsods, disabling the internet connection is also a good idea, same with any type of antivirus. Just remember too many bsods in a OS can cause the OS to become unstable ie corrupted file systems etc. With that said, if you pass 12hrs once you should be able to pass again, however, this does not mean go OCD stress testing.

*In a situation where you are getting random bsods try the following:*

 Try running C3 and C6 on AUTO with C1E and EIST Enabled.

 Clear CMOS (quick way - take the baterry out), load saved stable overclock, fresh windows install with pretty much nothing installed, no internet connection, nothing just a prime blend run. With minimum processes running and windows services, it would ba clear indication of stability without other 'things' such as a driver error, windows update, internet connection causing bsod.

 You could try the above or even a BIOS update, I stress that before you update, run stock setttings and then update the BIOS *(**Don't update the BIOS on an overclock setting, you could risk bricking the mobo*)

 Try Enabling all power saving features - C1E, EIST C3 and C6.

 Many have found that enabling SPREAD SPECTRUM reduces the voltage fluctuation. (Asus mobo's)

 Try using Manual voltage instead of Offset.

 Go to control Panel/hardware and sound/power options and select High performance Mode.

 Take the RAM out of the equation, underclock it if you have to and see whether or not it continues.

 Try a fresh OS install on a spare HDD or something, remember as explained before, *too many bsods in the os = corrupt file system = unstable OS*

 IF you have an SSD Read THIS, it might help solve your problems.

 Run Prime on it's own and leave it!!!!

 Flash video bsod/freezing? Read THIS (Disable Hardware Acceleration)

Hopefully some of these TIPS could help you against the dreaded IDLE/RANDOM BSOD and get your CPU stable. I'll add some more TIPS along the way.


----------



## iBlendYourFace

If you're using offset voltage it's probably because of c3/c6 states. They will cause your computer to randomly BSOD, so what you are seeing is most likely not a sign of an unstable overclock, just that you need to disable or put on auto the two states. Munaim1 had a good post on how to fix random BSODs, I will try and find it.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## $ilent

ooh not seen a 9C BSOD before, good luck sporez!


----------



## BradleyW

Moved.


----------



## munaim1

edit your other post and add that pic to it.


----------



## $ilent

Very nice bradley, where did you get your chip from?

on another topic, heres what happens when I try run a multi media SiS bench on my pc:


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14713870*
> Very nice bradley, where did you get your chip from?
> 
> on another topic, heres what happens when I try run a multi media SiS bench on my pc:


IIRC that's what usually happens.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14713870*
> Very nice bradley, where did you get your chip from?
> 
> on another topic, heres what happens when I try run a multi media SiS bench on my pc:


Chip is from Ebuyer.com


----------



## munaim1

*BradleyW*

Added







very nice overclock bud.

_*grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> *Rules*
> 
> *SiSoftware Sandra Benching is open to everyone, info below the rules is available*
> 
> *1.* *12 HOURS+ STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with ATLEAST 90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM used*
> 
> ****Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have****
> ****To do Custom BLEND and JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available****
> ****All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile)****
> 
> *2.* *MUST* have a screenie *WHILE UNDER LOAD* with your *OCN name* (notepad etc), *CPU-Z 1.57.1 or *1.58** and *REALTEMP 3.67 ONLY!!*
> 
> ****REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running!!!****
> ****Z68 GIGABYTE MUST ALSO SHOW EASYTUNE6 (last tab - hwMonitor) or HWiNFO FOR VCORE****
> 
> *3.* *LIST YOUR COOLING* (notepad etc) and provide screenie of *RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER.*
> 
> ****TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.****
> 
> *4.* *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*
> 
> *All submissions must follow a similar template like this!!!!
> (This is mine before a few rules got amended)*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************DOWNLOADS**************
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html
> 
> Realtemp 3.67 link: http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/realtemp/
> 
> Prime95 (Homepage- All versions available) link: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
> 
> SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *****************Standard Blend VS Custom Blend Stability*****************
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.
> 
> Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.
> 
> On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.
> 
> Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.
> 
> There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.
> 
> This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.
> 
> This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb)
> *BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!*


Quote:


> *Benchmarking via SiSoftware Sandra*
> 
> Make sure you run each of the processor benchmarks, *Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multi-Media, Cryptography and Multi-Core Efficiency*, .
> 
> With all four benchmarks you will add up the 'points' and have a total for each, then all four will be added to give you a TOTAL score.
> 
> *ONE SIMPLE RULE*
> 
> *Make sure two instances of CPU-Z is open, one for RAM and the other for core speed and make sure you have notepad open with your OCN name!!!*
> 
> *All SiSoftware Sandra benching must follow this*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *If it's not like the above, then it won't be accepted, simple as!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ***System may be unresponsive during the benchmarks, be patient and it will finish.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************DOWNLOADS**************
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html
> 
> SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html


_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 110 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*


----------



## $ilent

surely that test isnt suppose to crash and display big red mess like that?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14713928*
> surely that test isnt suppose to crash and display big red mess like that?


I'll run it right now and let you know.


----------



## BradleyW

Could i ask, what is the best way to test a memory overclock or a timing adjustment?
I have sisoftware sandra installed but i don't know what tests i should run ect.

Edit: I see you put my highest temps. I hit 77c because i was messing the temps and the fans ect during the test. When i left it on it's own in a normal environment the temps never went above 70c. I know i have no proof, but could you change the temps to 66-69-69-66?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14713963*
> Could i ask, what is the best way to test a memory overclock or a timing adjustment?
> I have sisoftware sandra installed but i don't know what tests i should run ect.
> 
> Edit: I see you put my highest temps. I hit 77c because i was messing the temps and the fans ect during the test. When i left it on it's own in a normal environment the temps never went above 70c. I know i have no proof, but could you change the temps to 66-69-69-66?


Memtest would be better, alternativly just run the large ffts or blend test again for a few hours.

Unfortunatly no, what realtemp shows I put it up. If you run another blend run I'd be happy to change it, but this time read the rules *carefully*.

If you are having difficulty then refer to all the screenshots avilable in the spreadsheet.


----------



## BradleyW

Well, unofficially i want to state that my temp is 69








Is it ok to run blend for 1 hour for a memory overclock test?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14714060*
> Well, unofficially i want to state that my temp is 69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ok to run blend for 1 hour for a memory overclock test?


To all of us it's 77









ummm not sure, I would think large ffts would be better for a couple hours but again im not sure.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14714060*
> Well, unofficially i want to state that my temp is 69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ok to run blend for 1 hour for a memory overclock test?


i would think that 1-2 passes of memtest might give better results for a memory overclock than prime...but thats my opinion.


----------



## BradleyW

How do i run memtestx86 of a fat32 usb stick? I can never get it to work in the past.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14714133*
> How do i run memtestx86 of a fat32 usb stick? I can never get it to work in the past.


http://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/497434-how-run-memtest.html


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14713928*
> surely that test isnt suppose to crash and display big red mess like that?


It's a fractal, maybe its part of the test?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14714168*
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/497434-how-run-memtest.html


I DL'ed the USB version and installed it correctly. Went into Bios and selected the USB. "Boot Error"?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14714409*
> I DL'ed the USB version and installed it correctly. Went into Bios and selected the USB. "Boot Error"?


try here: http://www.memtest86.com/

*EDIT:*

Just realised in 20hours I've posted over 89 times. DAMN!!!


----------



## cssorkinman

The big red blotch on that sis bench is normal... at least it is for this rig. It happens every time i run the test, just let it plow it's way past it.


----------



## $ilent

I let it pass, but my results on the multi media are miles off everyone elses...Im getting under 1000 for the Sis Bench total score for this thread, whereas everyone else has over 1200.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;14714492*
> I let it pass, but my results on the multi media are miles off everyone elses...Im getting under 1000 for the Sis Bench total score for this thread, whereas everyone else has over 1200.


do you have another os you can try it on?

Did you try a reinstall? what about diagnostic mode?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14714454*
> try here: http://www.memtest86.com/
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Just realised in 20hours I've posted over 89 times. DAMN!!!


Thanks.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14714612*
> Thanks.


No worries


----------



## doc2142

I downclocked to 4.5. Sleep functions works perfectly. I wish though when it wakes up it goes into windows and not the user selection menu.


----------



## sporez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14713627*
> *Random / Idle BSODS & Tips*
> 
> 
> **If your sandybridge is giving you problems under light load or idle, then try disabling c3/c6, this usually applies to offset users, manual voltage users should try running C3 and C6 report on Auto.
> 
> A handful of users' have reported that even after priming 12hrs+ they have recieved random bsods, *this does not really indicate that it's unstable*.
> 
> The error codes are not 100% and are not ALWAYS correct, with that said, stress testing in your main OS is not a good idea. If possible get yourself a spare HDD and load up windows and run all your stress testing on that. The idea of having another HDD is so that when your running your stress testing, background processes are at a minimum and should help indicate the main source of bsods, disabling the internet connection is also a good idea, same with any type of antivirus. Just remember too many bsods in a OS can cause the OS to become unstable ie corrupted file systems etc. With that said, if you pass 12hrs once you should be able to pass again, however, this does not mean go OCD stress testing.
> 
> *In a situation where you are getting random bsods try the following:*
> 
> Try running C3 and C6 on AUTO with C1E and EIST Enabled.
> 
> Clear CMOS (quick way - take the baterry out), load saved stable overclock, fresh windows install with pretty much nothing installed, no internet connection, nothing just a prime blend run. With minimum processes running and windows services, it would ba clear indication of stability without other 'things' such as a driver error, windows update, internet connection causing bsod.
> 
> You could try the above or even a BIOS update, I stress that before you update, run stock setttings and then update the BIOS *(**Don't update the BIOS on an overclock setting, you could risk bricking the mobo*)
> 
> Try Enabling all power saving features - C1E, EIST C3 and C6.
> 
> Many have found that enabling SPREAD SPECTRUM reduces the voltage fluctuation. (Asus mobo's)
> 
> Try using Manual voltage instead of Offset.
> 
> Go to control Panel/hardware and sound/power options and select High performance Mode.
> 
> Take the RAM out of the equation, underclock it if you have to and see whether or not it continues.
> 
> Try a fresh OS install on a spare HDD or something, remember as explained before, *too many bsods in the os = corrupt file system = unstable OS*
> 
> IF you have an SSD Read THIS, it might help solve your problems.
> 
> Run Prime on it's own and leave it!!!!
> 
> Flash video bsod/freezing? Read THIS (Disable Hardware Acceleration)
> 
> Hopefully some of these TIPS could help you against the dreaded IDLE/RANDOM BSOD and get your CPU stable. I'll add some more TIPS along the way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace;14713645*
> If you're using offset voltage it's probably because of c3/c6 states. They will cause your computer to randomly BSOD, so what you are seeing is most likely not a sign of an unstable overclock, just that you need to disable or put on auto the two states. Munaim1 had a good post on how to fix random BSODs, I will try and find it.
> 
> Edit: ninja'd


Thanks for the posts. The thing is, I don't have any power saving things enabled right now. The proc runs at 4.4 all the time. So could it be something else? It would be so hard to fix because it happens like once every few weeks.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14714566*
> do you have another os you can try it on?
> 
> Did you try a reinstall? what about diagnostic mode?


I dont have another OS, not tried reinstall will try that next.


----------



## Infomastr

New submission.

(also, full size in case attachment is resized)


----------



## devvfata1ity

hey munaim1, buddy, i am having a really weird problem. I am BSODing after 9+ hours in prime blend but I can run the custom 1344 and 1792 ffts for hours without BSODing. This has happened for 4.5 @ 1.304v, [email protected] & [email protected] VCIO was 1.15v and pll was 1.7. reducing the pll voltage has not helped other than in shaving off a couple of degrees from my load temps. the load temps are ok too - 70 C (after hrs prime) on the hottest core for 4.5, 74C for 4.6 & 76C for 4.7. Any idea mate?


----------



## $ilent

whats the bsod code devv? Double check your voltage settings against these - http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1100100-info-intel-2500k-2600k-overclocking-tips.html

The 1344 is the bain of my life, one min I pass it fine, next min it fails miserably. They are *not* reliable tests.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14715642*
> hey munaim1, buddy, i am having a really weird problem. I am BSODing after 9+ hours in prime blend but I can run the custom 1344 and 1792 ffts for hours without BSODing. This has happened for 4.5 @ 1.304v, [email protected] & [email protected] VCIO was 1.15v and pll was 1.7. reducing the pll voltage has not helped other than in shaving off a couple of degrees from my load temps. the load temps are ok too - 70 C (after hrs prime) on the hottest core for 4.5, 74C for 4.6 & 76C for 4.7. Any idea mate?


You are running the 4.5 with 1.3 vcore, sometimes that isn't enough. Also you need to stick to one clock get it stable and move on. Try 1.31 vcore with 4.5


----------



## Infomastr

i had stability problems at 45x @ 1.30, had to go step by step till 1.325 seemed to do the trick.

also @ 47x needed 1.395, but every chip is different!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14715642*
> hey munaim1, buddy, i am having a really weird problem. I am BSODing after 9+ hours in prime blend but I can run the custom 1344 and 1792 ffts for hours without BSODing. This has happened for 4.5 @ 1.304v, [email protected] & [email protected] VCIO was 1.15v and pll was 1.7. reducing the pll voltage has not helped other than in shaving off a couple of degrees from my load temps. the load temps are ok too - 70 C (after hrs prime) on the hottest core for 4.5, 74C for 4.6 & 76C for 4.7. Any idea mate?


hour's really?









care to post a screenshot of both running a couple hours? I find it hard to believe that you can pass the 2 hardest FFT's then fail at the 9hour mark. Sorry but I would love for you to prove me wrong, then I would almost stop recommending those fft's altogether.

I already know how unreliable they are but this would be even better. *In your case, I would recommending concentrating on the prime blend more rather than those FFT's.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infomastr;14715633*
> New submission.
> 
> (also, full size in case attachment is resized)


Added, very nice overclock, welcome to OCN and the club









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## Infomastr

just installed my 2 HDDs and i got a 109 bsod :s what increments for increasing DRAM voltage? think +2 (1.51250) would suffice? i'm assuming not enough since it's set at 1600mhz


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14715870*
> hour's really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> care to post a screenshot of both running a couple hours? I find it hard to believe that you can pass the 2 hardest FFT's then fail at the 9hour mark. Sorry but I would love for you to prove me wrong, then I would almost stop recommending those fft's altogether.
> 
> I already know how unreliable they are but this would be even better. *In your case, I would recommending concentrating on the prime blend more rather than those FFT's.*
> 
> Added, very nice overclock, welcome to OCN and the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]
> 
> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> 
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


Same thing happens with me at 48x, that's why I haven't certified it. It goes to 9-10 hours and will fail. Sometimes sooner. I've put it all the way to my max of 1.448v and it failed. So here it stays with even lower voltage, hasn't ever crashed doing anything. At least it is 12hr+ prime stable at 47x...


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporez;14715074*
> Thanks for the posts. The thing is, I don't have any power saving things enabled right now. The proc runs at 4.4 all the time. So could it be something else? It would be so hard to fix because it happens like once every few weeks.


Maybe you should try enabling C1E, E1ST and Speedstep? Also, are you using offset voltage? It can cause issues sometimes.

If your GPU drivers aren't up to date you could try updating them to a later version, or going back to an earlier version. Does the random BSODs only happen when you have your OC enabled or will they still happen if you load optimized defaults in the BIOS?


----------



## devvfata1ity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14715870*
> hour's really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> care to post a screenshot of both running a couple hours? I find it hard to believe that you can pass the 2 hardest FFT's then fail at the 9hour mark. Sorry but I would love for you to prove me wrong, then I would almost stop recommending those fft's altogether.
> 
> I already know how unreliable they are but this would be even better. *In your case, I would recommending concentrating on the prime blend more rather than those FFT's.*
> 
> Added, very nice overclock, welcome to OCN and the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]
> 
> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> 
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


Yea I will post a screenie of the 1344FFts and 1792FFTs running for 2+ hrs. Will go home and run prime. The BSOD after 9 or so hours, unfortunately I dont know what was the stop code. I set up a blend run before going to bed. When I woke up and checked my PC after breakfast, I found it had restarted. I checked the results.txt file in prime folder and found that the crash happened after 9 hours and 23 mins. ***. I have tried bumping up the voltage by a notch or two but the same problem remained.

UPDATE: Now comes the most weirdest part. It seems if I set my pll voltage to 1.55v in BIOS, I can successfully pass the blend test for 12 hours and also 30-40 passes of IBT at max, but one of the workers fails one hour into the custom FFTs.


----------



## sporez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace;14716653*
> Maybe you should try enabling C1E, E1ST and Speedstep? Also, are you using offset voltage? It can cause issues sometimes.
> 
> If your GPU drivers aren't up to date you could try updating them to a later version, or going back to an earlier version. Does the random BSODs only happen when you have your OC enabled or will they still happen if you load optimized defaults in the BIOS?


No offset voltage. I could try enabling those options. And I'm 99% sure I have the latest GPU drivers, but I'll check just in case.

And I'm not sure if the bsod would happen if I wasn't OC'd. When I first build the pc I didn't wait more than a week or so to overclock so maybe I didn't give it a chance. But, I have a feeling it is related to the OC.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14714710*
> No worries


I remember how to do the disc version. (Boot from CD)
But now i can't find a blank CD!


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14716822*
> When I woke up and checked my PC after breakfast, I found it had restarted. I checked the results.txt file in prime folder and found that the crash happened after 9 hours and 23 mins. ***.


Can you tell us what FFT was last passed before failing, in the results file? I'm just curious but I don't expect it would mean much.

Also, you need to drop the VCCIO from 1.15 to at least 1.1. I wouldn't last 30 seconds in Prime if I had mine at 1.14. At each step down, it gradually gets better... in fact I would say put it stock and run blend again.


----------



## devvfata1ity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14718868*
> Can you tell us what FFT was last passed before failing, in the results file? I'm just curious but I don't expect it would mean much.
> 
> Also, you need to drop the VCCIO from 1.15 to at least 1.1. I wouldn't last 30 seconds in Prime if I had mine at 1.14. At each step down, it gradually gets better... in fact I would say put it stock and run blend again.


actually i dont get stable atleast with the custom ffts with VCCIO less than 1.15v.







I will check the results file again and post back


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infomastr;14716400*
> just installed my 2 HDDs and i got a 109 bsod :s what increments for increasing DRAM voltage? think +2 (1.51250) would suffice? i'm assuming not enough since it's set at 1600mhz


How do you know its a ram problem?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14716531*
> Same thing happens with me at 48x, that's why I haven't certified it. It goes to 9-10 hours and will fail. Sometimes sooner. I've put it all the way to my max of 1.448v and it failed. So here it stays with even lower voltage, hasn't ever crashed doing anything. At least it is 12hr+ prime stable at 47x...


are you saying that you get better stability after lowering vcore or just that your staying at the stable 47?

On another topic I went for another overnighter with my chip, didnt bsod this time I got one worker failed after about 4.5 hours, failed on....the 1792. Big suprise!


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Aha! Woke up this morning and went to my computer to find that it hadn't failed after 12 hours of prime. I got it stable at 4.5 GHz, and I would like my submission to be updated.







I used a custom blend with 6500 MB of RAM in use; this works out to be a 93% of my available.


----------



## WSUPolar

Just signed up/in to say thanks guys. Ran 16 hours of SiSoft @ 4.9ghz. Got too hot in my tiny case at 5.0ghz, must hit a cooling wall there 10C degree difference in proc temps between 4.90 and 5.0Ghz.

No wasn't using all my RAM I know, but this was just an quick overnight test. If I want in the chart, I'll run another test.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSUPolar;14719793*
> Just signed up/in to say thanks guys. Ran 16 hours of SiSoft @ 4.9ghz. Got too hot in my tiny case at 5.0ghz, must hit a cooling wall there 10C degree difference in proc temps between 4.90 and 5.0Ghz.
> 
> No wasn't using all my RAM I know, but this was just an quick overnight test. If I want in the chart, I'll run another test.


Welcome to OCN!

SISoft is for benching. not for stability test.
Use Prime95 for the long duration stability test.
Also D14 really needs 2 fans. In any configuration but it NEEDS 2 fans!


----------



## Blizzfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14716822*
> The BSOD after 9 or so hours, unfortunately I dont know what was the stop code.


After your first login from a blue screen you should get some pop up saying Windows has recovered from blah blah and you can expand the details to see what the stop code was. Alternatively you can download some bluescreen file reader and just read the latest memory dump


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


How do you know its a ram problem?

are you saying that you get better stability after lowering vcore or just that your staying at the stable 47?

On another topic I went for another overnighter with my chip, didnt bsod this time I got one worker failed after about 4.5 hours, failed on....the 1792. Big suprise!










I'm saying I can only pass 12hr+ under 1.45v at 47x, but I use it at 48x with no ill effects whatsoever. Just not prime stable for 12hrs. I can make it to 9-10hrs, so I'm ok with it. I just wanted to be on the chart at 4800 lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace*


Aha! Woke up this morning and went to my computer to find that it hadn't failed after 12 hours of prime. I got it stable at 4.5 GHz, and I would like my submission to be updated.







I used a custom blend with 6500 MB of RAM in use; this works out to be a 93% of my available.


I'll update in a sec.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity*


Yea I will post a screenie of the 1344FFts and 1792FFTs running for 2+ hrs. Will go home and run prime. The BSOD after 9 or so hours, unfortunately I dont know what was the stop code. I set up a blend run before going to bed. When I woke up and checked my PC after breakfast, I found it had restarted. I checked the results.txt file in prime folder and found that the crash happened after 9 hours and 23 mins. ***. I have tried bumping up the voltage by a notch or two but the same problem remained.

UPDATE: Now comes the most weirdest part. It seems if I set my pll voltage to 1.55v in BIOS, I can successfully pass the blend test for 12 hours and also 30-40 passes of IBT at max, but one of the workers fails one hour into the custom FFTs.


















Post your BIOS settings and then we can have a look. I recommend that you concentrate on the blend run and leave those particular FFTS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sporez*


No offset voltage. I could try enabling those options. And I'm 99% sure I have the latest GPU drivers, but I'll check just in case.

And I'm not sure if the bsod would happen if I wasn't OC'd. When I first build the pc I didn't wait more than a week or so to overclock so maybe I didn't give it a chance. But, I have a feeling it is related to the OC.



Read the OP, under light load / random bsods sections.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


I'm saying I can only pass 12hr+ under 1.45v at 47x, but I use it at 48x with no ill effects whatsoever. Just not prime stable for 12hrs. I can make it to 9-10hrs, so I'm ok with it. I just wanted to be on the chart at 4800 lol


Post your stable Bios settings and we'll go from there.







Im sure we can help you get up to 4.8


----------



## WSUPolar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Welcome to OCN!

SISoft is for benching. not for stability test.
Use Prime95 for the long duration stability test.
Also D14 really needs 2 fans. In any configuration but it NEEDS 2 fans!


I will run Prime95, thanks for that.

In the FT03, I REALLY can't fit more than the one fan. The upper fan location would be millimeters from my top exhaust fan, and the lower fan I can't fit anything larger than a 90MM since my Corsair RAM heat sinks are too tall to allow a 120 or 140 to fit.

This is what I ended up doing, in the end.

That lower zip-tied fan, sucks air right in from the side panel vent on the FT03.


----------



## munaim1

*WSUpolar *please fill in your system spec here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks for all the memtestx86. I can't go higher than 1600Mhz without errors, however i got my timings to 8 8 8 24 so far.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WSUPolar*


I will run Prime95, thanks for that.

In the FT03, I REALLY can't fit more than the one fan. The upper fan location would be millimeters from my top exhaust fan, and the lower fan I can't fit anything larger than a 90MM since my Corsair RAM heat sinks are too tall to allow a 120 or 140 to fit.

This is what I ended up doing, in the end.

That lower zip-tied fan, sucks air right in from the side panel vent on the FT03.


















That is better than one fan only. D14 is designed to work with 2 fans or more.
So if you aren't using the 2 fans, which you are now, it doesn't perform well and it even makes it worse for being so big that blocks the case air flow.
Taking off the side panel completely will help, though. (my last AMD rig had no side panel. it was loud but I had no choice...)

For the case air flow, fresh intake > hot exhaust.
Hot air goes out wherever it can but the cool fresh air won't come inside the case unless you make it to.


----------



## WSUPolar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14720277*
> That is better than one fan only. D14 is designed to work with 2 fans or more.
> So if you aren't using the 2 fans, which you are now, it doesn't perform well and it even makes it worse for being so big that blocks the case air flow.
> Taking off the side panel completely will help, though. (my last AMD rig had no side panel. it was loud but I had no choice...)


I've ran in the past week, since I finished the build, with both configurations of side panels on OR off. I'm not seeing any differences in temps, CPU or MoBo. I think you're right though, about not being able to hit 5.0GHZ, if I was able to fit 2 or 3 fans, I'd probably be able to do it. I chose form over function though for my case this time, so I'll happily live with the 4.9.... i think.


----------



## donkrx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity*


The BSOD after 9 or so hours, unfortunately I dont know what was the stop code.


Control Panel --> Search: Event Viewer --> Administrative Events --> find the error

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity*


actually i dont get stable atleast with the custom ffts with VCCIO less than 1.15v.








I will check the results file again and post back


Is that with overclocked RAM?


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Thanks for all the memtestx86. I can't go higher than 1600Mhz without errors, however i got my timings to 8 8 8 24 so far.


thats still pretty decent.

what is your maxmem result with that?


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14720218*
> Thanks for all the memtestx86. I can't go higher than 1600Mhz without errors, however i got my timings to 8 8 8 24 so far.


Which set of GSkill ram are those?
The blue one? PC12800 8-8-8-24 1.500V default?
or the 9-10-9-28 version?

The SB in particular, the memory timings won't make much difference.
But the speed (1600 to 1866) makes difference. (unrar-ing, compressing, rendering, loading to ram)
So instead of going better timings, you really want to shoot for higher speed even if you loosen more timings.
Have you loosening more at 1866? like 10-11-10-28/33 with more dram voltage and vtt?
Also you can loosen the other timings, too.
You could try putting tRRD - 7, tWTR - 7, tRTP - 7, tFAW - 33.
They can usually make the dram voltage down with minimum speed loss with them at those value.

Munaim1:
btw how did you manage to make your ram to go 1866 with Cas8?
I'd like to know what your all ram timings are.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14720619*
> Which set of GSkill ram are those?
> The blue one? PC12800 8-8-8-24 1.500V default?
> or the 9-10-9-28 version?
> 
> The SB in particular, the memory timings won't make much difference.
> But the speed (1600 to 1866) makes difference. (unrar-ing, compressing, rendering, loading to ram)
> So instead of going better timings, you really want to shoot for higher speed even if you loosen more timings.
> Have you loosening more at 1866? like 10-11-10-28/33 with more dram voltage and vtt?
> Also you can loosen the other timings, too.
> You could try putting tRRD - 7, tWTR - 7, tRTP - 7, tFAW - 33.
> They can usually make the dram voltage down with minimum speed loss with them at those value.
> 
> Munaim1:
> btw how did you manage to make your ram to go 1866 with Cas8?
> I'd like to know what your all ram timings are.


dude, can you explain some of what the other timings do?
i going to start ocing my ram tonight, and if i go to adjust those i want to know what i am adjusting before i touch them.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w;14720714*
> dude, can you explain some of what the other timings do?
> i going to start ocing my ram tonight, and if i go to adjust those i want to know what i am adjusting before i touch them.



Here is the brief explanation of the memory timings.
Usually you don't have to touch other than the main 4 numbers and the dram voltage and vtt.
But some case that you might need to loosen some other timings to make the dram down or go higher speed.
Memory OC is much harder than CPU OC. Since you just have to find the sweet spot of your ram with all the timings of combinations.








If you really want to get into RAM OC, just to let you know it takes 10x more time than CPU OC (SB OC, which is by far the easiest chip to OC than any other chips since you don't mess around with FSB).

btw, you already got the 1866 cas9. You trying to 2133 with 8GB?
Good luck with that..... I can't make mine there. It is really hard to make 8G of 2133 stable.
But you got mushkin so it has a potential...


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*



Here is the brief explanation of the memory timings.
Usually you don't have to touch other than the main 4 numbers and the dram voltage and vtt.
But some case that you might need to loosen some other timings to make the dram down or go higher speed.
Memory OC is much harder than CPU OC. Since you just have to find the sweet spot of your ram with all the timings of combinations.








If you really want to get into RAM OC, just to let you know it takes 10x more time than CPU OC (SB OC, which is by far the easiest chip to OC than any other chips since you don't mess around with FSB).


sweet, dude. thanks for the link. 
yeah, i was going to devote tonight to seeing how low i can get the timings at 1866.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*


sweet, dude. thanks for the link. 
yeah, i was going to devote tonight to seeing how low i can get the timings at 1866.


Just what I said on the other post, the timings on SB ram won't make much of difference.
Look at this chart for different timings.
It makes bare minimum difference between cas 7,8, and 9.
Almost no difference.
You may be able to tighten the timings but that certainly makes it unstable or gives you more heat due to more vtt dram that it needs to keep the timings with bare minimum gain.
But I'd do the other way. Loosening timings till you get lowest VTT and DRam you can go with 1866.
That is more beneficial to the system overall than squeeze the tight timings with no gain with more heat.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Which set of GSkill ram are those?
The blue one? PC12800 8-8-8-24 1.500V default?
or the 9-10-9-28 version?

The SB in particular, the memory timings won't make much difference.
But the speed (1600 to 1866) makes difference. (unrar-ing, compressing, rendering, loading to ram)
So instead of going better timings, you really want to shoot for higher speed even if you loosen more timings.
Have you loosening more at 1866? like 10-11-10-28/33 with more dram voltage and vtt?
Also you can loosen the other timings, too.
You could try putting tRRD - 7, tWTR - 7, tRTP - 7, tFAW - 33.
They can usually make the dram voltage down with minimum speed loss with them at those value.

Munaim1:
btw how did you manage to make your ram to go 1866 with Cas8?
I'd like to know what your all ram timings are.










I got these.
http://www.ebuyer.com/264750-g-skill...2800cl9d-8gbxl

So if i push for 1866, what are the best timings i might get away with? I was thinking 10-9-10-20something.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Munaim1:
btw how did you manage to make your ram to go 1866 with Cas8?
I'd like to know what your all ram timings are.










My stock RAM timings are 7-8-7-24 1.5v 2x 2GB. I can overclock them to 2133+ at 9-10-9-27 1T with 1.65. Not played around with the RAM a lot.

the 2GB density allows for more overclocking capabilities, the 4gb modules tend to not like the tighter frequency without a massive voltage bump.

*Guys please read the OP regard the RAM or check this thread out:
Overclocking & Choosing RAM for Sandybridge H67/P67/Z68*










*EDIT:*

One more thing speed and tight timings will ONLY be noticible in benchnig.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I got these.
http://www.ebuyer.com/264750-g-skill...2800cl9d-8gbxl

So if i push for 1866, what are the best timings i might get away with? I was thinking 10-9-10-20something.



Try 9-10-9-28, if not try 10-11-10-28.
Cas number has the most impact on the speed. 
And the rest is minimum difference but it affects the stability.
Set the 1T or 2T to Auto and see what the mobo sets it to.
And set it manually after you know what it sets to.

Start from going up vtt 2 notches above what you have and go down (or up) from there.
Also start the dram from 1.600 and go down from there.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14721048*
> My stock RAM timings are 7-8-7-24 1.5v 2x 2GB. I can overclock them to 2133+ at 9-10-9-27 1T with 1.65. Not played around with the RAM a lot.
> 
> the 2GB density allows for more overclocking capabilities, the 4gb modules tend to not like the tighter frequency without a massive voltage bump.
> 
> *Guys please read the OP regard the RAM or check this thread out:
> Overclocking & Choosing RAM for Sandybridge H67/P67/Z68*


Oh that's right. I forgot that you had 4G.








But it's sweet that you can keep cas8 with 1.5v.
Yeah... it seems like mine needs way more than 1.65v to get to 2133.....








btw, I finally got SSD!! Now it minimizes the BSOD restart time!! I'm fully suicide run ready now!


----------



## t00sl0w

my dram is 1.5 now, so i am hoping that i can do some serious damage before i get to 1.65.

and yeah munaim1, i understand that it means nothing in regular use but, hey...i caught the benchmark bug.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*


my dram is 1.5 now, so i am hoping that i can do some serious damage before i get to 1.65.

and yeah munaim1, i understand that it means nothing in regular use but, hey...i caught the benchmark bug.


You won't damage it till 1.650 or above.
Same as the CPU, it just gets hot or unstable.
Lower the better for the voltages.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*


my dram is 1.5 now, so i am hoping that i can do some serious damage before i get to 1.65.

and yeah munaim1, i understand that it means nothing in regular use but, hey...i caught the benchmark bug.


LOL I know what you mean, but you would get a lot more advice over in that thread I linked.

Click on the my hwbot link below for some of my bench's.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Try 9-10-9-28, if not try 10-11-10-28.
Cas number has the most impact on the speed. 
And the rest is minimum difference but it affects the stability.
Set the 1T or 2T to Auto and see what the mobo sets it to.
And set it manually after you know what it sets to.

Start from going up vtt 2 notches above what you have and go down (or up) from there.
Also start the dram from 1.600 and go down from there.


I will give those a try. Thanks mate.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I will give those a try. Thanks mate.


No problem. Good luck tweakin'!

btw, you are from England but you are in "The United States of America OCN Club"


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tunagoblin*


no problem. Good luck tweakin'!

Btw, you are from england but you are in "the united states of america ocn club"











I must have forgotten which country i was in that day i signed up


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I must have forgotten which country i was in that day i signed up










LMAO. btw I'm Japanese.








No one would think that I'm Japanese since I have Mr.T avatar and I live in Brooklyn, NY.








I do sometimes forget where I'm from, too lol.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


LMAO. btw I'm Japanese.








No one would think that I'm Japanese since I have Mr.T avatar and I live in Brooklyn, NY.








I do sometimes forget where I'm from, too lol.


----------



## t00sl0w

@tunagoblin- haha, i didnt mean some serious damage as in, "damaging my cpu", i mean it as in, "a serious OC with the timings". lol

@muniam1- dude, i have creeped on your hwbot before, and some of the other people on this board.....soon i will do some more submissions on my hwbot profile and hopefully start helping out the ocn team score a little. 
and yeah, i will be sure to read through that thread.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*


@tunagoblin- haha, i didnt mean some serious damage as in, "damaging my cpu", i mean it as in, "a serious OC with the timings". lol

@muniam1- dude, i have creeped on your hwbot before, and some of the other people on this board.....soon i will do some more submissions on my hwbot profile and hopefully start helping out the ocn team score a little. 
and yeah, i will be sure to read through that thread.


Do I smell a new suicide runner?








I and munaim1 will be happy if anyone else joins, too!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Do I smell a new suicide runner?








I and munaim1 will be happy if anyone else joins, too!


definitely yes!!! Still eager to see a 58 multi chip, so far mine works upto 57x multi but can't stabalize with 100 BCLK.


















AFAIK it's still the highest overclock on OCN with the 2500k.









*EDIT:*

I actually beat my time and got 06.594s but crashed as soon as I hit the printscreen button, I was peed off and couldn't get that time again









Hoping to get some better RAM and run it again with 2133+ and lower latency.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


definitely yes!!! Still eager to see a 58 multi chip, so far mine works upto 57x multi but can't stabalize with 100 BCLK.


















AFAIK it's still the highest overclock on OCN with the 2500k.









*EDIT:*

I actually beat my time and got 06.594s but crashed as soon as I hit the printscreen button, I was peed off and couldn't get that time again









Hoping to get some better RAM and run it again with 2133+ and lower latency.


I can't get mine to go x56. I guess I have to try some more on bclk. 
But I doubt my ram can handle it...
I might get good 4G mushkin kit just for suicide runs.








I think I'm at 2nd on Air in OCN!!
I consider my AC as a computer parts.


----------



## $ilent

my cpu vcore keeps jumping from 1.38-1.39-1.40 in cpuz. Is there anyway you can get it to stay at one voltage?

1.39 is where it stays most, but it keeps jumping between the three?


----------



## fstop

Been trying to get my system stable but it's been a pretty huge pain and I have a few questions. Hardware is in my sig.

So here's my situation: I'm trying to find the vcore for my chip at 4.5ghz.Here's the results of my different vcores (note that at ALL vcore levels the system passes IBT but fails in blending at some point).

Vcore 1.3 = fails blend after 1 hour
Vcore 1.31-1.33 = Fails blend after 1-2 hours
Vcore 1.34-135 = Fails blend after 7-8 hours

In all situations, it's the same core that's failing (core 3). Ideally, I don't want to push past a vcore 1.35 because my temps are already high (70-80 full load) and the ambient temp is always hot here since I'm on the highest floor of my apartment. But I really want to stay around 4.5ghz stable and I feel like I'm so close... so what should i do?

I'm thinking I could enable LLC - CPU-z shows my vcore stably vdrop of .02-.03 lower then my bios vcore so should I enable LLC? It's an option I don't really want to go with unless I have to. Plus I've read that you shouldn't enable LLC until I get to higher OC (4.6ghz+). Either that or I might downclock to 4.4ghz and find a stable there.

It could also be my ram because I have G.Skill low volt snipers (9-9-9-24 @ 1.25v). Should I try playing with my ram because blend could possibly be failing because of ram? And also, for ram, when I put in "1t" it comes up as just "1" is that suppose to happen?

Lastly, if at vcore 1.35 4.5ghz lasts 8 hours until failing blend and passes IBT could it still be considered stable for 24/7?


----------



## t00sl0w

@ tuna/muna-
yeah, i'll be the next suicide runner, but with my chip, a suicide would be 4.7ghz, HAHA!


----------



## $ilent

fstop in all honesty you shoult invest in a better cooler! my megahalem keeps my 2500k at 4.7ghz and 1.4v under 70C...its so worth it! and thats with crap thermal paste, i plan on buying some IC diamond soon.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w;14724146*
> @ tuna/muna-
> yeah, i'll be the next suicide runner, but with my chip, a suicide would be *5*.7ghz, HAHA!


Here I fixed your typo for you.


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14722646*
> I think I'm at 2nd on Air in OCN!!


I'm gonna be the #1 212+ for both temps and clock







. I got a massive improvement from lapping, basically transformed it into a high end air cooler lol (lost like 8-9C on temps). Of course temps are not meant to be accurate but regardless I'm pretty satisfied if I compare before & after.

On a bad note though my AC looks like its still not getting fixed until Monday (god I hope it gets fixed Monday)....


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop;14724116*
> Been trying to get my system stable but it's been a pretty huge pain and I have a few questions. Hardware is in my sig.
> 
> So here's my situation: I'm trying to find the vcore for my chip at 4.5ghz.Here's the results of my different vcores (note that at ALL vcore levels the system passes IBT but fails in blending at some point).
> 
> Vcore 1.3 = fails blend after 1 hour
> Vcore 1.31-1.33 = Fails blend after 1-2 hours
> Vcore 1.34-135 = Fails blend after 7-8 hours
> 
> In all situations, it's the same core that's failing (core 3). Ideally, I don't want to push past a vcore 1.35 because my temps are already high (70-80 full load) and the ambient temp is always hot here since I'm on the highest floor of my apartment. But I really want to stay around 4.5ghz stable and I feel like I'm so close... so what should i do?
> 
> I'm thinking I could enable LLC - CPU-z shows my vcore stably vdrop of .02-.03 lower then my bios vcore so should I enable LLC? It's an option I don't really want to go with unless I have to. Plus I've read that you shouldn't enable LLC until I get to higher OC (4.6ghz+). Either that or I might downclock to 4.4ghz and find a stable there.
> 
> It could also be my ram because I have G.Skill low volt snipers (9-9-9-24 @ 1.25v). Should I try playing with my ram because blend could possibly be failing because of ram? And also, for ram, when I put in "1t" it comes up as just "1" is that suppose to happen?
> 
> Lastly, if at vcore 1.35 4.5ghz lasts 8 hours until failing blend and passes IBT could it still be considered stable for 24/7?


you are fine enabling LLC as all it does is compensate for vdroop. i think you are confusing LLC with PLL voltage override, which it isnt recommended to touch until 4.5+.

nah, if you ram is set at spec and the correct vdimm i wouldnt worry about it being the culprit quite yet. its most likely your cpu just not being stable. and yes, it will be listed as "1" in bios, not "1t".

you are considered stable whenever you feel happy with your results. honestly, no matter what test you run for however long, when you overclock you are never truly stable because the components are out of thier stable operating range....so, if you pass 12hrs of prime, then you were only stable for that 12hr prime test. if you are happy with 8 hours and however many IBT runs, then enjoy your OC.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 110 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*


----------



## FoLmEr

Standard blend test. Accepted







?

I got a bit of a problem tho; my ram aren't running at specs and it was only when I lowered the ram speed to 1333mhz w/ auto timings this 28hr blend became possible. Normally the ram are rated for 1600mhz, 8-8-8-24-2N @ 1.5v but no matter what I did I'd get rounding errors in Prime. And setting vccio @ 1.1v only made the problem worse (3 workers simultaneously failed instead of the usual 1). I guess I should up the vdimm, but how much? I wouldn't wanna ruin them.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;14730040*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard blend test. Accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> I got a bit of a problem tho; my ram aren't running at specs and it was only when I lowered the ram speed to 1333mhz w/ auto timings this 28hr blend became possible. Normally the ram are rated for 1600mhz, 8-8-8-24-2N @ 1.5v but no matter what I did I'd get rounding errors in Prime. And setting vccio @ 1.1v only made the problem worse (3 workers simultaneously failed instead of the usual 1). I guess I should up the vdimm, but how much? I wouldn't wanna ruin them.


Have you tried running it at 9-10-9-28 with more than 1.5v?
You can start from 1.60 and move down.
Or you can loosen the timings more like 10-11-10-28 and see.
Memory timings have minimum impact on the overall performance.
But the speed (1333, 1600, 1866, 2133) does affect the performance.
SO anyway to make it run higher speed is always better than lowering the speed and tightening the timings.


----------



## FoLmEr

I haven't tried at those loose timings, no. I'll be sure to do so. My main concern is getting what I paid for really, but if it turns out it's just, say, 1.52v I need to bump the voltage to I'll save corsair and myself the RMA process









Anyway I was just making sure if the RAM was ok getting a bit more voltage, as I have no experience in overclocking/overvolting ram.

Psh, I guess more experimentation is needed :/


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Took some pictures of what my bios looks like updated for 4.5 GHz, and here they are!


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;14730755*
> I haven't tried at those loose timings, no. I'll be sure to do so. My main concern is getting what I paid for really, but if it turns out it's just, say, 1.52v I need to bump the voltage to I'll save corsair and myself the RMA process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I was just making sure if the RAM was ok getting a bit more voltage, as I have no experience in overclocking/overvolting ram.
> 
> Psh, I guess more experimentation is needed :/


Ram OC is harder than CPU OC. You basically have to find the sweet spot of your particular RAM set.
All about trial and error.
Takes long time if you really want to make the RAM OC stable at higher clock.


----------



## mltms

i5 2500k
4.4
vcore 1.375
ppl 1.800
vtt 1.050
is this vcore save for 24/7


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mltms*


i5 2500k
4.4
vcore 1.375
ppl 1.800
vtt 1.050
is this vcore save for 24/7


Max vcore for SB is 1.52v.
If you are on air, I wouldn't go more than 1.42v
For CPU temp, at 95c it throttles down and 98c it shuts off.
Reaching 80c in stress tests are fine.


----------



## mltms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*


Max vcore for SB is 1.52v.
If you are on air, I wouldn't go more than 1.42v
For CPU temp, at 95c it throttles down and 98c it shuts off.
Reaching 80c in stress tests are fine.


my cpu coler is anteck 620 high temp is 67 even win a rise my vcore up to 1.47 and clock it 4.7

what about this post
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-voltages.html

max vcore 1.35 !!!!

and one more think 
This My 2 Settings

4.4
vcore 1.375 
LLC DISPLY
stable
-----------
4.4 
vcore 1.33
LLC level 4 
stable

What is the difference between these settings 
and What is the best between them in terms of energy consumption, voltage


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mltms*


my cpu coler is anteck 620 high temp is 67 even win a rise my vcore up to 1.47 and clock it 4.7

what about this post
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-voltages.html

max vcore 1.35 !!!!

and one more think 
This My 2 Settings

4.4
vcore 1.375 
LLC DISPLY
stable
-----------
4.4 
vcore 1.33
LLC level 4 
stable

What is the difference between these settings 
and What is the best between them in terms of energy consumption, voltage











Intel says it's 1.52 so you believe him or intel, it's up to you.
But this doesn't mean you can 24/7 100% load safe @1.52.
That is the max voltage VID including load spike.
So for an average you want to keep it under 1.42v for air.
Since that will give you pretty high heat anyway.

A lot of people have good luck with LLC at level 2 above 4.6GHz.
Mine is at Level2 as well with 1.385v @ 4.8GHz for 24/7.
And you can probably lower your vcore with LLC at level2.
Avoid level 1 for just to be safe.
For LLC, this explains it.


----------



## mltms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*










Intel says it's 1.52 so you believe him or intel, it's up to you.
But this doesn't mean you can 24/7 100% load safe @1.52.
That is the max voltage VID including load spike.
So for an average you want to keep it under 1.42v for air.
Since that will give you pretty high heat anyway.

A lot of people have good luck with LLC at level 2 above 4.6GHz.
Mine is at Level2 as well with 1.385v @ 4.8GHz for 24/7.
And you can probably lower your vcore with LLC at level2.
Avoid level 1 for just to be safe.
For LLC, this explains it.


thanks a lot man
i will Test your settings 1.38 level 2

can you post a link from intel web site for the max vcore


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mltms*


thanks a lot man
i will Test your settings 1.38 level 2

can you post a link from intel web site for the max vcore


http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/...datasheet.html

go to page 78.


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14730904*
> Ram OC is harder than CPU OC. You basically have to find the sweet spot of your particular RAM set.
> All about trial and error.
> Takes long time if you really want to make the RAM OC stable at higher clock.


I see. Well, it seems pretty stable at 11-11-11-29-1N 1600mhz - that's taking the easy way of letting AUTO timings do the job at 1600mhz. I guess the real world benefits of those settings compared to 8-8-8-24-2N are negligible, so I COULD just call it a day... But I'm not sure I will









I know the ram have run optimally on a P55 platform @ 1.5v, so basically I don't think they've gone bad all of a sudden. The only thing I can think of to support 8-8-8-24-2N on my new system is upping the vccio, but my chip didn't respond very well to that when I tried 1.1v. Dunno if I should give it some more. After all, Intel's specs say +/- 5% only. Thoughts?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;14730040*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard blend test. Accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Can you add the screenshot as an attachment please. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace;14730893*
> Took some pictures of what my bios looks like updated for 4.5 GHz, and here they are!


Added. thanks for sharing bud









Just a note to everyone:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12772076*
> 
> ****Max Safe Voltage and Temps****
> 
> Before I go into this, I just want to say that this is my *OWN* opinion and take it as you will.
> 
> No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')
> 
> Those that have killed or degraded their cpu's have done so through either their own fault, by running sucide runs with crazy voltages and by not having substantial cooling for their overclock and voltage or for the reason other reasons like their mobo or PSU causing shorting and BIOS bugs.
> 
> Please remember that not all chips are the same, some can do high overclocks with low voltage some cannot as you can see in this this thread and many others.
> 
> Regarding temps, CPU throttles at 95c, *some say* keeping it below 85c is good, *some say* keeping it below 80 is better, *other's say* below 75c is really good and there are quite a few that say 70c should be the max. *Which ever one your comfortable with and if you have substantial cooling, YOU DECIDE YOUR MAX, just remember it throttles at 95c*. If for example you hit 85c in stress testing then in everday usage it shouldn't be higher than 75c which I think is fine, I personally like to keep mine below 70c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This will conclude any max safe voltage discussions, if you have a question's about it create another thread or PM me.*


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14734226*
> Can you add the screenshot as an attachment please. Thanks.


Sure, there you go


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FoLmEr*


Sure, there you go


Added, welcome to the club







Nice overclock

_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 110 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*









*There is two parts to this thread, one for stability and the other for benchmarking. Please don't get the two mixed up!! The benchmarking is just for fun, a bit of healthy competition amongst sandybridge users!! The main purposes of this thread has not and will not be derailed and will continue as it is, primarily focusing on stability. The benchmarking section is open to EVERYONE with the 2500k/2600k, not just the stable people*

Quote:



*Benchmarking via SiSoftware Sandra*
Make sure you run each of the processor benchmarks, *Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multi-Media, Cryptography and Multi-Core Efficiency*, .

With all four benchmarks you will add up the 'points' and have a total for each, then all four will be added to give you a TOTAL score.

*ONE SIMPLE RULE*
*Make sure two instances of CPU-Z is open, one for RAM and the other for core speed and make sure you have notepad open with your OCN name!!!*

*All SiSoftware Sandra benching must follow this*
*CLICK HERE*
*If it's not like the above, then it won't be accepted, simple as!!







*

***System may be unresponsive during the benchmarks, be patient and it will finish.*

*Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z...s-history.html

SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2...load-2056.html
*


----------



## FoLmEr

Cheers









Feels great when all the hard work pays off! Now I can get started on folding/torrenting/watching movies etc again with my new tried and tested 24/7 stable oc









I think I got my RAM issue nailed as well btw. It seems the CPU likes running the ram at 8-9-8-24-2N @ 1600mhz, and so far the 15min 1344, 1792 and 640 FFTs have been without errors. I haven't done a full blend to test the ram yet, but Im fairly certain it'll go over well as 8-8-8-24-2N gets rounding errors quickly in those FFTs.

Thanks for starting and maintaining this thread btw; I've learned a ton and had a good time









Next stop: that 4.9 I've been playing around with a bit lately...


----------



## Schmuckley

This afternoon i learned something about ram timings with Sandy Bridge cpus.I was having a high instance of instability until i learned this..and i feel i must share this discovery
Do This:
1)find out the timings at the set speeds for whatever RAM you have

2)set the RAM speed in your bios configuration to the nearest speed above desired frequency.at this time set your timings,too

3) lower the bclock to meet desired frequency supported by your RAM

4) raise the multi back up to desired frequency-DONE!

with this method one can obtain the correct frequency for their individual RAM ..enjoy


----------



## Schmuckley

umm..i don't know how or where to upload the screenshots


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## Schmuckley

figured it out


----------



## munaim1

No reason for multiple posts, screenshot not accepted, please refer to the rules.

Thanks.


----------



## FoLmEr

Oh, btw I have some corrections for your spreadsheet:
I ran 28hrs, and with a Corsair H100, not an H1000


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FoLmEr*


Oh, btw I have some corrections for your spreadsheet:
I ran 28hrs, and with a Corsair H100, not an H1000










Sorry bud, i'll sort it out next time im on my rig.


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Sorry bud, i'll sort it out next time im on my rig.


cheers


----------



## BradleyW

I am dropping down to 4.7Ghz and reduced voltage for now. No point pushing for 5Ghz+ seen as i am only running a single 6970 til my other 6970 is replaced via RMA.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;14743366*
> cheers


Done









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14745046*
> I am dropping down to 4.7Ghz and reduced voltage for now. No point pushing for 5Ghz+ seen as i am only running a single 6970 til my other 6970 is replaced via RMA.


cool, makes sense


----------



## devvfata1ity

Are these temps ok or do they seem to be a bit high? During prime95 i get 67c on the hottest core but during normal operation (read lots of gaming) I get 60-61C on the hottest core. I am at 4.5ghz - 1.30v. My ambient is ~27-28C. Room is non AC


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14747716*
> Are these temps ok or do they seem to be a bit high? During prime95 i get 67c on the hottest core but during normal operation (read lots of gaming) I get 60-61C on the hottest core. I am at 4.5ghz - 1.30v. My ambient is ~27-28C. Room is non AC


Those temps are more than fine. Your ambient temps look a bit high, but obviously your cooler does a good job so don't worry. There is still quite a lot of headroom for pushing the chip further if you can and should so desire.


----------



## Hawwtie

My Turn











Not my highest but my 24/7
25degrees Ambient









Vcore 1.410v
CPU PLL 1.72500v
VCCSA/IO 1.10v
Dram 1.65v
VRM 350
Vcore Overcurrent protection 140%
LLC Ultra High


----------



## mltms

i5 2500k it stock
I wonder how much wattage is consumed


----------



## branflakes

Here's mine:


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms;14749630*
> i5 2500k it stock
> I wonder how much wattage is consumed


I believe it's 95W


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;14749823*
> I believe it's 95W


At full TDP.


----------



## neoroy

Hello Munaim1, wow more people are joining your chart







For now I run at 4ghz with 1.150volt but with Intel stock cooling, too bad I just sold my NH-D14 just for having LCD 22" FullHD hehe...but soon I will get another cooling and try again to overclock mysystem again








Well, I'm interesting about *Scythe Susanno*. What a big and huge cooling, what do you think guys?? I'm still don't want to use water cooling (still afraid of water hehe silly me ^_^) and I think this Scythe will do perform much better than NH-D14.


----------



## mltms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


At full TDP.


it 1.25 vcore ? 95
what about 1.4 vcore who much wattage


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mltms*


it 1.25 vcore ? 95
what about 1.4 vcore who much wattage


i5 2500k
at 3.3Ghz and 1.4v, full TDP is 110w.
@4.5Ghz and 1.4v full TDP 150w. (Just for reference)

i7 2600k
Stock = 95w TDP.
@4.5Ghz and 1.4v is 146w TDP.


----------



## mltms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14750979*
> at 3.3Ghz and 1.4v, full TDP is 110w.
> @4.5Ghz is 150w TDP. (Just for reference)


thanks for info

i am it 4.5
vcore 1.355
LLC LEVEL 4
stable
and 2 6870CF
MY PSU gigabyte 720watt
so No problem here ؟


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mltms*


thanks for info

i am it 4.5
vcore 1.355
LLC LEVEL 4
stable
and 2 6870CF
MY PSU gigabyte 720watt
so No problem here ؟


Your using a bit less than 150w full TDP because my findings were based on 1.4Vcore. Your Vcore is lower


----------



## mltms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14751042*
> Your using a bit less than 150w full TDP because my findings were based on 1.4Vcore. Your Vcore is lower


But this option( Load Line Calibration ) makes the voltage higher than the bios set 1.355


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mltms*


But this option( Load Line Calibration ) makes the voltage higher than the bios set 1.355


No, it reduces the Vdrop.


----------



## mltms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


No, it reduces the Vdrop.


Thanks for the info I really appreciate that you

than i Will prove to these settings for 24/7


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mltms*


Thanks for the info I really appreciate that you

than i Will prove to these settings for 24/7


Glad i've helped. Feel free to shoot some rep my way


----------



## Face69

Heres my screenie
i would go for faster and better but its not really needed now so maybe later on in its life








plus ... silence is required so fans are on 900 rpm


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawwtie*


My Turn











Quote:



Originally Posted by *branflakes*


Here's mine:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Face69*


Heres my screenie



All added, thanks for the contribution.







While you wait for the spreadsheet to update please take the time to add the sig and post some screenshots of your BIOS.

_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## fstop

Finally found stability! With the help of munaim thanks







.


----------



## brumby05

Quick, lame question. What should my settings be to run 12h custom torture test? Min and max FFT? Time to run each FFT?


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop;14754227*
> Finally found stability! With the help of munaim thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You need to use RealTemp 3.67 or later (not sure he will accept it), also the "GT" version is for hex core cpus, there's no need for you to use that with 2500/2600k. It's not "better"; just use the regular RealTemp exe.

Anyway, remember to read the rules guys!

PS the stock TIM on the 212+ is no longer good, I ran some tests with it and the results were really bad (3-5C worse compared to AS5). Apparently it used to come with ThermalFusion400 but now its just generic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brumby05;14757231*
> Quick, lame question. What should my settings be to run 12h custom torture test? Min and max FFT? Time to run each FFT?


Just click on Custom and either run it with standard 1600mb of ram or change the ram value to something close to your current available ram. For example I have 8gb of RAM, usually 1gb is in use, so I run 6gb of my 7gb available. Use task manager to check. If you dont typically use tons of ram in normal use of your computer you dont need to do this... its an added level of stability but for some people its unnecessary.

Change nothing else.


----------



## fstop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14758115*
> You need to use RealTemp 3.67 or later (not sure he will accept it), also the "GT" version is for hex core cpus, there's no need for you to use that with 2500/2600k. It's not "better"; just use the regular RealTemp exe.
> 
> Anyway, remember to read the rules guys!
> 
> PS the stock TIM on the 212+ is no longer good, I ran some tests with it and the results were really bad (3-5C worse compared to AS5). Apparently it used to come with ThermalFusion400 but now its just generic.


Already talked to munaim about it and looks like I'll have to bench again but rules are rules so I don't mind.

And yes, I've been recommended a better TIM in the past (current 212+ stock is generic crap they package in) but I just wrote that down to point out those were my temps with a crap TIM, and they could be easily better then that. 3-5 degrees sounds well worth it thanks for that info







.


----------



## Roksonixx

thought it would be interesting to see how low i could take the offset with a 4ghz clock (don't need 4.5ghz+)

my cpu is on -0.150 offset and idles 0.848 volts, temps are down 15 degrees load, and idles around 33/34*C,

more data to the table i guess


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roksonixx*


thought it would be interesting to see how low i could take the offset with a 4ghz clock (don't need 4.5ghz+)

my cpu is on -0.150 offset and idles 0.848 volts, temps are down 15 degrees load, and idles around 33/34*C,

more data to the table i guess


that is amazing, this deserves to be up on the spreadsheet atleast under the old entries section. +rep for your efforts!!


----------



## muffe

Add me please and thank you.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1976681

HW Monitor tab on ET6 read:
CPU 1.296V
DRAM 1.548V
VTT 1.068V
+12V 12.417V


----------



## donkrx

munaim1 did you ever try testing out my whole thing with prime 25.11 being easier to pass than 26.6? I would think it is, if just for the fact that 26.6 has 1344K fft and 25.11 does not.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14765278*
> munaim1 did you ever try testing out my whole thing with prime 25.11 being easier to pass than 26.6? I would think it is, if just for the fact that 26.6 has 1344K fft and 25.11 does not.


unfortunatly I didn't, if what you are saying is correct then the 26.6 is the one to use not because it's harder but the fact that it's the latest available one afaik.


----------



## CloudX

Just received this from a client:










Pretty nice, he passed on first attempt after I left him with the Overclock. I did not build this one, the owner is a very accomplished mechanic and built it all himself. I just set it all up and Overclocked it for him on site. I'm almost positive he tested with 6000mb of memory, but sadly he forgot to include it in the capture. Oh well it is a good addition to our club.

1344/1792 FFTs.. USE THEM


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14767719*
> Just received this from a client:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nice, he passed on first attempt after I left him with the Overclock. I did not build this one, the owner is a very accomplished mechanic and built it all himself. I just set it all up and Overclocked it for him on site. I'm almost positive he tested with 6000mb of memory, but sadly he forgot to include it in the capture. Oh well it is a good addition to our club.
> 
> 1344/1792 FFTs.. USE THEM


If he can get a bit better cooler that would be awesome.
He can probably hit 4.8 with the same or lower temp with SA or D14.


----------



## CloudX

The chip refused to go past windows logo at 48x without PLL overvoltage so I called it right there. I don't enable overvoltage on any client's overclocks. Sleep needs to be functional. I did tell him he may need to re-seat the cooler. It must have been quite warm in the room as well. The H70 was nice and tight, and I reconfigured the location from where he first had it. It was sucking air from inside case through rad and out. I flipped it, along with reconfiguring several other fans in his HAF-x I think he may have shifted it when he installed it. Who knows, it was his first build.


----------



## henry0990

^ this


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14768202*
> The chip refused to go past windows logo at 48x without PLL overvoltage so I called it right there. I don't enable overvoltage on any client's overclocks. Sleep needs to be functional. I did tell him he may need to re-seat the cooler. It must have been quite warm in the room as well. The H70 was nice and tight, and I reconfigured the location from where he first had it. It was sucking air from inside case through rad and out. I flipped it, along with reconfiguring several other fans in his HAF-x I think he may have shifted it when he installed it. Who knows, it was his first build.


Yeah he should reseat the HS. Maybe too much TIM.
The temp shouldn't reach 87c @ 4.5 with H70.
Should be like 80c max even with 30c ambient.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14768355*
> Yeah he should reseat the HS. Maybe too much TIM.
> The temp shouldn't reach 87c @ 4.5 with H70.
> Should be like 80c max even with 30c ambient.


Agreed, he even mentioned cleaning off the factory stuff the H70 came with and using As5. He may have put too much on. I let him know my thoughts on it.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14768463*
> Agreed, he even mentioned cleaning off the factory stuff the H70 came with and using As5. He may have put too much on. I let him know my thoughts on it.


Remind him AS5 needs curing time too


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;14768857*
> Remind him AS5 needs curing time too


I let him know that the day I was there. He had the system up for 2 weeks he said. I recommended Shin Etsu x23 7726 to him. I think he should re-seat it with the Shin stuff and go from there.


----------



## BradleyW

Those temps look a bit too high for 4.5Ghz, then again the temps should just be ok in game.


----------



## CloudX

Yup, they were the highest of any SB I've built or configured. He also switched the fans it came with too. He said he never sees it get even close to 65c. I still think a little of it had to with some high ambient temps too.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Yup, they were the highest of any SB I've built or configured. He also switched the fans it came with too. He said he never sees it get even close to 65c. I still think a little of it had to with some high ambient temps too.


So what CPU cooler is he using?


----------



## Sovereign

I think this qualifies.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffe;14764586*
> Add me please and thank you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14767719*
> Just received this from a client


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sovereign;14772619*
> I think this qualifies.


All added, please wait a couple minutes before spreadsheet updates. Thanks for contributing









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 110 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*


----------



## Sovereign

Yay! Now to push it harder/further/faster/stronger etc.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradleyw;14772392*
> so what cpu cooler is he using?


h70.


----------



## BradleyW

munain1, i just wanted to say that you are doing a very good job on keeping this busy thread up-to-date


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14774755*
> munain1, i just wanted to say that you are doing a very good job on keeping this busy thread up-to-date


I will second that,great work mate.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14774755*
> munain1, i just wanted to say that you are doing a very good job on keeping this busy thread up-to-date


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;14775167*
> I will second that,great work mate.


thanks guys, appreciate the kind words. It can get a bit much but im not complaining so keep those sandy's coming along guys!!!!

The spreadsheet is coming along quite nicely and like I have mentioned through out the thread, it won't have been possible without you guys!! On that note I would like to say thank you to all active club members for all your contribution and support!!!


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14775180*
> thanks guys, appreciate the kind words. It can get a bit much but im not complaining so keep those sandy's coming along guys!!!!
> 
> The spreadsheet is coming along quite nicely and like I have mentioned through out the thread, it won't have been possible without you guys!! On that note I would like to say thank you to all active club members for all your contribution and support!!!


We couldn't have done all this without a good spirited and intelligent project manager such as yourself.







Thanks bro!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14775376*
> We couldn't have done all this without a good spirited and intelligent project manager such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro!












Thanks bud, really appreciate it.


----------



## cba1986

I just re-seated my H50 and my temps are much better now, like 5 or 6 degrees less. Maybe i re-run blend to fully check this.


----------



## Schmuckley

ok..here's my submission..again! if this one isn't right.. it's not meant to be


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14779363*
> I just re-seated my H50 and my temps are much better now, like 5 or 6 degrees less. Maybe i re-run blend to fully check this.


Nice, amazing how much a reseat/reapplication can help sometimes.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14779363*
> I just re-seated my H50 and my temps are much better now, like 5 or 6 degrees less. Maybe i re-run blend to fully check this.


Do you have the H50 as intake or outake? Intake reduced my temps by about 8c when i has the H50.


----------



## SightUp

Is the PLL Voltage voltage safe to be taken to 1.5v with a 2500k CPU?


----------



## The Viper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14785882*
> Is the PLL Voltage voltage safe to be taken to 1.5v with a 2500k CPU?


"taken to"...you do know stock is 1.80V?

Alot of people have been finding stability running it much lower then stock. ie. 1.7V...ive read some even finding stability running it lower then that. play around with it, and try to find that "sweet spot"...and NO, its not dangerous to to run the PLL voltage too low you just might be unstable.


----------



## munaim1

Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14786120*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.


where did the idea of a 1.7v PLL even come from? It seems super high. I don't even know what the CPU PLL is or what it does or wether it actualy can take 1.7v long term. 1.55v sounds extremely good! Nice one.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14786233*
> where did the idea of a 1.7v PLL even come from? It seems super high. I don't even know what the CPU PLL is or what it does or wether it actualy can take 1.7v long term. 1.55v sounds extremely good! Nice one.


Stock PLL voltage for sandybridge is 1.8v, when I started overclocking mine back in March I initially tested it from the get go with 1.7. I remember back in the days, with the 775 socket that increasing PLL voltage can help, for me with sandybridge that wasn't the case. According to Sin:
Quote:


> if you want to save power and keep temperatures low turn it down to 1.71v.


Using 1.7v I passed a 12hour blend and all was fine as you can see in the spreadsheet. I started recommending it to people only recently and the results speak for themselves:

http://www.overclock.net/14547852-post2498.html

Here's some further test's done by Rellian (massive thanks to him for the contribution)

http://www.overclock.net/14658240-post2993.html

Due to his informative post, I decided to take things a little further and try and drop the voltage more lower. I got 1.55v and only thing left to try is to see whether or not I can reduce my vcore.


----------



## The Viper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14786233*
> where did the idea of a 1.7v PLL even come from? It seems super high. I don't even know what the CPU PLL is or what it does or wether it actualy can take 1.7v long term. 1.55v sounds extremely good! Nice one.


all I can do is LOL...that is the start of serious misinformation my friend, alot of "ideas" for admitting you have no clue.

the 2nd post above yours, it was stated already what stock is


----------



## munaim1

Hey viper ready to join the club?? lol

*There is two parts to this thread, one for stability and the other for benchmarking. Please don't get the two mixed up!! The benchmarking is just for fun, a bit of healthy competition amongst sandybridge users!! The main purposes of this thread has not and will not be derailed and will continue as it is, primarily focusing on stability. The benchmarking section is open to EVERYONE with the 2500k/2600k, not just the stable people*

Quote:


> *Benchmarking via SiSoftware Sandra*
> 
> Make sure you run each of the processor benchmarks, *Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multi-Media, Cryptography and Multi-Core Efficiency*, .
> 
> With all four benchmarks you will add up the 'points' and have a total for each, then all four will be added to give you a TOTAL score.
> *ONE SIMPLE RULE*
> 
> *Make sure two instances of CPU-Z is open, one for RAM and the other for core speed and make sure you have notepad open with your OCN name!!!*
> 
> *All SiSoftware Sandra benching must follow this*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *If it's not like the above, then it won't be accepted, simple as!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ***System may be unresponsive during the benchmarks, be patient and it will finish.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************DOWNLOADS**************
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html
> 
> SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html


----------



## The Viper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14786765*
> Hey viper ready to join the club?? lol


haha, not a chance...id rather DIE then do a 12 hr "stability" test

ok well maybe not die


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Viper;14787182*
> haha, not a chance...id rather DIE then do a 12 hr "stability" test
> 
> ok well maybe not die


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Viper;14786735*
> all I can do is LOL...that is the start of serious misinformation my friend, alot of "ideas" for admitting you have no clue.
> 
> the 2nd post above yours, it was stated already what stock is


Ok then smart A55, explain using technical words were appropriate, the definition of the CPU PLL and it's function without the help of wikipedia.


----------



## donkrx

I know this is completely off topic but........ 10 days of broken AC in Georgia summer







.... wish these maintenance guys knew what they were doing.........

one day I'll get my submission in, lol.


----------



## donkrx

Woops sorry I thought I added this to my post above. Double post ftw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14786120*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.


Remember how I said I passed three 15 minute runs of 1344 in a row?

I tried running it again a couple days later, after rebooting, and blue screened in 2 minutes.

It's a massively misleading test for me so I hope everyone understands that its not an easy button. It may help you, or it may consume all of your time and get you nowhere (or close to nowhere).

It doesn't make any sense to me that I can pass the blend test without 1344 (the case with 25.11) but fail 2 minutes into 1344 most of the time. To me that sounds like more of an issue with the FFT or the program and not the stability of my cpu. But thats just me. It's not like I have trouble with large ffts as a whole... its mainly just 1344, less so 1792. And I'm 100% stable in cpu intensive games as well.

I might end up doing 25.11 for the test. I just dont think I care about being stable under 1344, and I know I can pass 25.11 because I have already done that.


----------



## Sevens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14788985*
> It doesn't make any sense to me that I can pass the blend test without 1344 (the case with 25.11) but fail 2 minutes into 1344 most of the time. To me that sounds like more of an issue with the FFT or the program and not the stability of my cpu. But thats just me. It's not like I have trouble with large ffts as a whole... its mainly just 1344, less so 1792. And I'm 100% stable in cpu intensive games as well.


If they always pass with the cpu @ stock then its not the program fault.
but yeah they can hit and miss but i think its because the vcore is on the limit stable/unstable.
Last time i got a hit and miss and so i gave a try to the 12h blend and it failed on the 1792k.
So even though its not 100% accurate,they still save time because they are though to pass.


----------



## cba1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14784013*
> Nice, amazing how much a reseat/reapplication can help sometimes.


Yeah. Maybe i put to much TIM (mx-3) when i had to change the CPU and MOBO. Yesterday i removed the pump, remove the TIM, re applied and happy camper.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14784199*
> Do you have the H50 as intake or outake? Intake reduced my temps by about 8c when i has the H50.


Outake.I use an open case. Because of the size of the case(the radiator don't fit inside the case).
So the diff is almost null.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14789729*
> Yeah. Maybe i put to much TIM (mx-3) when i had to change the CPU and MOBO. Yesterday i removed the pump, remove the TIM, re applied and happy camper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Outake.I use an open case. Because of the size of the case(the radiator don't fit inside the case).
> So the diff is almost null.*


I assumed you just had a "Normal/average" setup style.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


the definition of the CPU PLL and it's function without the help of wikipedia.


http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...oltage-do.html


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14790668*
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/653950-what-does-cpu-pll-voltage-do.html


haha, thank you!


----------



## cba1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I assumed you just had a "Normal/average" setup style.


You can said that. I save money on my case. Lesson learned.


----------



## brian19876

Hi all need some advice please my current overclock of my 2500k is 4.6 at 1.364 vcore prime stable 14.5 hours I tried 4.7 but failed within a hour error 101 i changed the vcore to 1.38 and it been good for 4 hours and still running my goal is 4.8. If it fails should i bump the vcore again or change the pll voltage witch is still auto 1.8v. My max temps during prime are 72c still ok there i think i want to stop at 1.4v vcore max. Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## iBlendYourFace

If it fails or even if it passes drop the PLL to at least 1.7 and try again. If it does pass, lower the vcore one notch and do a 1344/1792 run to save time. Once you find the lowest settings go for a 12+ hour run.

Don't take everything you find in the specific FFTs for granted, because they can be unreliable and pass one time to fail the second.


----------



## mombasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14774755*
> munain1, i just wanted to say that you are doing a very good job on keeping this busy thread up-to-date


what happen to the ATI GPU that you mentioned got RMA'd ... would be interesting to hear what happen


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mombasa;14794703*
> what happen to the ATI GPU that you mentioned got RMA'd ... would be interesting to hear what happen


XFX have it now. Once tested, XFX will tell scan.co.uk the verdict. It's up to scan to send me a new one.


----------



## brian19876

View attachment 227074


here is my 4.7 stable 12 hours im rerunning test with pll voltage at 1.72 instead of 1.8


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14796438*
> View attachment 227074
> 
> 
> here is my 4.7 stable 12 hours im rerunning test with pll voltage at 1.72 instead of 1.8


Nice OC.
Are you color blind? Just wondering by the color scheme.


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14796458*
> Nice OC.
> Are you color blind? Just wondering by the color scheme.


lol i saved as 16 color to make file small


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14797300*
> lol i saved as 16 color to make file small


Jpeg not small enough for you?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14796432*
> XFX have it now. Once tested, XFX will tell scan.co.uk the verdict. It's up to scan to send me a new one.


You will be lucky mate,6970's are as scarce as rocking horse s**t,no one has them.But good luck anyway.









Edit that,overclockers have some,but not xfx.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14796438*
> View attachment 227074
> 
> 
> here is my 4.7 stable 12 hours im rerunning test with pll voltage at 1.72 instead of 1.8


Added, nice overclock bud









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask!*


----------



## Ellis

Anyone here got a Z68XP-UD3P? looks like the best board for me in terms of everything else, but I don't know how well it overclocks. I'd be using it with a 2500K and a 2x4GB kit of Corsair Vengeance LP (1.5v).

Cheers


----------



## Schmuckley

i dunno..but i'm not too keen on this club..hours n hours of prime..for what?2 12 min passes of 32m hyper-pi will expose any weaknesses..and not heat one's cpu up to thresholds..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14798030*
> Anyone here got a Z68XP-UD3P? looks like the best board for me in terms of everything else, but I don't know how well it overclocks. I'd be using it with a 2500K and a 2x4GB kit of Corsair Vengeance LP (1.5v).
> 
> Cheers


The overclocking capability really lies in the cpu, the mobo plays a small part in how high the cpu can overclock, obviously VRM phase design aside. If your mobo is 8/10 phase and above then it's fine for overclocking.

*Here's my guide:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. What you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to around level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v *(Scroll down or go to sandy stable club about PLL info). Then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> 
> *
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *200*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones) doesn't boot into windows. With that function, you sacrifice sleep mode. You can't have overvoltage and Sleep working together, don't know why, could be BIOS related.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multi, test with prime, if it fails up vcore, if not up the multi. Until you are satisfied with the temps and it is stable then continue upping the vcore to stabalise.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ THIS & THIS*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14786120*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
Click to expand...













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;14798088*
> i dunno..but i'm not too keen on this club..hours n hours of prime..for what?2 12 min passes of 32m hyper-pi will expose any weaknesses..and not heat one's cpu up to thresholds..


If that's what stable means for you then good for you bud, some people like myself like to ensure that under full load wether it be folding or running multiple things, I wouldn't want it to bsod. 100% stability ensure's that and a few hours of prime doesn't hurt. What do you think intel does before they ship out the cpu?









Anyways the standard blend vs custom blend at the bottom of the rules section, it also can be refered to general stability.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I tell you guys.. swinging 8GB @5.0 is no joke and i think this 1344/1792 p95 is rape !








have any one noticed that you need more Vcore but less VDDQ with 1850 bios ?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;14798334*
> I tell you guys.. swinging 8GB @5.0 is no joke and i think this 1344/1792 p95 is rape !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have any one noticed that you need more Vcore but less VDDQ with 1850 bios ?


VDDQ? more vcore as opposed to which bios reversion are you comparing that to?
Quote:


> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;14797562*
> You will be lucky mate,6970's are as scarce as rocking horse s**t,no one has them.But good luck anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit that,overclockers have some,but not xfx.


If they can't deliver then i will just get my cash back and buy one the same day from OC'ersUK.


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;14798334*
> I tell you guys.. swinging 8GB @5.0 is no joke and i think this 1344/1792 p95 is rape !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have any one noticed that you need more Vcore but less VDDQ with 1850 bios ?


You got nice even cores. You got a good chip buddy.
Mine goes up to 91c at 5.0GHz with 1866 ram with Air.
And the core difference are delta of 10c.
You got it within 5c so that is real good.
Wanna join the sandy suicide club? I bet yours can be benchable at 5.4~5.5.
Since my benchable max clock is at 5.2GHz and absolute max cpu-z/super-pi suicide run at 5.5GHz at the moment.
Can't go any more with air cooling.....


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14798500*
> You got nice even cores. You got a good chip buddy.
> Mine goes up to 91c at 5.0GHz with 1866 ram with Air.
> And the core difference are delta of 10c.
> You got it within 5c so that is real good.
> Wanna join the sandy suicide club? I bet yours can be benchable at 5.4~5.5.
> Since my benchable max clock is at 5.2GHz and absolute max cpu-z/super-pi suicide run at 5.5GHz at the moment.
> Can't go any more with air cooling.....


I would buddy ..if i was willing to push past this Vcore;

I'm very pleased with this 25K (got it in January~no sending back or swapping if you know what i mean







) maybe before my next upgrade in case i fry this thing
Thanks bud:thumb:


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14798247*
> The overclocking capability really lies in the cpu, the mobo plays a small part in how high the cpu can overclock, obviously VRM phase design aside. If your mobo is 8/10 phase and above then it's fine for overclocking.
> 
> *Here's my guide:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's my quick little sandy guide:*


Thanks for that, it has 12 phase power so it should be fine there, I think.

Also, I found your RAM guide useful, I was wondering if getting faster RAM was worth it, but all three guides said that 1600MHz CL9 was pretty much the sweet spot unless you're really into benching etc., which I'm not.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14798711*
> Thanks for that, it has 12 phase power so it should be fine there, I think.
> 
> Also, I found your RAM guide useful, I was wondering if getting faster RAM was worth it, but all three guides said that 1600MHz CL9 was pretty much the sweet spot unless you're really into benching etc., which I'm not.


no worries and yeah still have to update the RAM guide, so far it's going okay but hopefully bencher's will have some more info.










*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 120 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask!*


----------



## Ellis

Pretty sure I'll order my SB stuff from Scan some time soon then, £340 seems pretty reasonable. I guess you can expect to see me back in here, although I'm not going to be aiming for some extreme overclock as I'm just keeping my Hyper 212+ at the moment and like my PC quiet, so I won't be attaching some Deltas to it any time soon either.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14798778*
> Pretty sure I'll order my SB stuff from Scan some time soon then, £340 seems pretty reasonable. I guess you can expect to see me back in here, although I'm not going to be aiming for some extreme overclock as I'm just keeping my Hyper 212+ at the moment and like my PC quiet, so I won't be attaching some Deltas to it any time soon either.


If you want some decent everday usage ram for an awesome price get these:

http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1106809-uk-gskill-8gb-ripjawsx-1600mhz-1-a.html

*£36.53 delivered*

I posted it up in the online deals section


----------



## brian19876

Next is my quest for 4.8 if my run at 4.7 with lower pll voltage is good should i just bump up the multi or do you think i need more vcore im only willing to go a tiny bit more on vcore dont want my temps above 80


----------



## brian19876

off topic do you think overclocking can be a addiction lol you think 4.7 would be good enough but i must see how far i can go. I've been overclocking for over 10 years started with my pentium 2.8 and all my cpus and gpus since then


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14799050*
> Next is my quest for 4.8 if my run at 4.7 with lower pll voltage is good should i just bump up the multi or do you think i need more vcore im only willing to go a tiny bit more on vcore dont want my temps above 80


I only increase the vcore at a last resort, so up the multi and see what happens, then try the vccio (VTT) a notch and see what happens, then maybe the pll again and then finally the vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14799153*
> off topic do you think overclocking can be a addiction lol you think 4.7 would be good enough but i must see how far i can go. I've been overclocking for over 10 years started with my pentium 2.8 and all my cpus and gpus since then


Overclocking is like a drug full stop.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14798813*
> If you want some decent everday usage ram for an awesome price get these:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1106809-uk-gskill-8gb-ripjawsx-1600mhz-1-a.html
> 
> *£36.53 delivered*
> 
> I posted it up in the online deals section


That looks like a great deal, only thing is that I'd gone for the low profile RAM so I could keep my Hyper 212+ facing upwards and the RAM would fit underneath it. Also I like the black RAM.









Thanks though, I'll keep it in mind because it would save me a tenner.


----------



## brian19876

What does pll voltage do exactly do you know where i can get a explanation?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14799318*
> What does pll voltage do exactly do you know where i can get a explanation?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14790668*
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/653950-what-does-cpu-pll-voltage-do.html


I've reduced mine all the way down to 1.55v and all is well.


----------



## Dragon69

hi, im new here,








Q1 how to get you signature like that?








Q2 how can i join this thread and bookmark it? so as phantom thread








thanks!


----------



## Dragon69

heres my OC







in my logitech g510 lcd game panel


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragon69*


hi, im new here,








Q1 how to get you signature like that?








Q2 how can i join this thread and bookmark it? so as phantom thread








thanks!










All the information you require is in the first post of the thread. Welcome to OCn and nice system!!


----------



## CloudX

Love the LCD Keyboard! Welcome! I think we have a welcome and build thread if you want to share more pics!


----------



## Dragon69

@munaim1
thanks for the welcome!
someone already helped me to post my system specs








and found that under thread tools i can subscribe









@cloudX
its a logitech g510 then use the application AIDA64/everest to post whatever you like on the mini lcd, you can post all your hardware info if it fits









ill try to find the welcome and build thread, thanks alot


----------



## brian19876

ok system seems to be still stable prime now at 11.5 hours after reducing pll voltage to 1.72 next to try 4.8


----------



## donkrx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sevens*


If they always pass with the cpu @ stock then its not the program fault.
but yeah they can hit and miss but i think its because the vcore is on the limit stable/unstable.
Last time i got a hit and miss and so i gave a try to the 12h blend and it failed on the 1792k.
So even though its not 100% accurate,they still save time because they are though to pass.


That's one way of looking at it. The problem with saying "on the limit of stable/unstable" is very relative and in my eyes if I can go 12+ hours in Prime blend (without 1344) with 6gb of 7gb in use, or play CPU intensive games for hours on end, then that's not near unstable to me.

Remember that the voltage the CPU is at for stock settings is WAY more than required. I got all the way up to 4.5ghz without touching anything so of course it will pass the 1344 FFT no problem at 3.3ghz. 1344 reminds me of the new AVX Linpack/IBT..... its ultra overkill... in IBT my temps reach almost 90C but in games the max I've seen yet is 60C... so what purpose does that program even serve you in the end? It ends up making you downclock your machine just so you can run it without burning up the chip... is that really what we want out of all this? I think that's pretty self defeating.

Some interesting observations of mine regarding 1344/1792:

The Prime version I run is 25.11 which has the 1792K FFT (but not 1344) and I've passed through that in the blend test many times, HOWEVER _if I run it (1792) on its own it is completely up in the air whether I bsod or not_. So it might be easier to pass these FFTs in an actual blend test vs. starting from cold. If that's true, then running them on their own isn't doing you any good at all, its just a waste of time and you'll end up with more voltage than you need (perhaps a LOT more). Quick like automatic software OCing, but not optimal.

If I run the 1344 cold (on its own), I will get a peak temp 7-9C higher than what it reaches during 1344 in the middle of a standard blend test. If the peak temp is different it _must_ be loading the CPU differently, I'm not saying "more stress" necessarily, just "differently"... but still maybe that has something to do with this.

A final observation I have made is that once I pass the 1344 FFT I can easily pass it a second time (or third) _as long as I do not reboot._ If I reboot, I may fail in 2 minutes on the same settings. Seems curious to me.

I really cant test right now though, I'm going on 2 full weeks of no air conditioning, its really pissing me off already...... these idiots here have no idea what they're doing. I really just want to do these tests (again, without messing up RealTemp lol)!!


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone tried the Auto Overclocking software?


----------



## donkrx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Has anyone tried the Auto Overclocking software?


I've heard of people doing it and they end up overshooting the voltage like crazy, like 1.45v for 4.7ghz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brian19876*


What does pll voltage do exactly do you know where i can get a explanation?


Start with munaim1's post and the information in the OP, then see the following link in wikipedia for a fundamental explanation of PLL (Phase-locked loop):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase-locked_loop

A bit technical and unfortunately from this explanation alone you're really not going to get anything along the lines of how to adjust the voltage for overclocking purposes (personally I like to understand the technical stuff, that's just me tho







).

Most say keep on reducing it until the machine just will not cooperate, then raise it until you find the sweet spot. I think that's the current advice at least lol, just read the stuff munaim1 provided in the OP cause that's gonna lead you in the right direction.


----------



## brian19876

i fixed it


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 120 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask!*


----------



## brian19876

i think i hit the wall 4.8 i get error 101 i tried changing the pll voltage and another small bump in vcore from 1.38 to 1.39 i think i might need a bigger bump in vcore for 4.8


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14808405*
> i think i hit the wall 4.8 i get error 101 i tried changing the pll voltage and another small bump in vcore from 1.38 to 1.39 i think i might need a bigger bump in vcore for 4.8


some ppl have needed 1.45V to hit 4.8ghz, unfortunatly. Mine wouldnt go at 1.39, it needed 1.4-1.408V.


----------



## kin0kin

1.48V according to multimeter, 1.50 according to CPU-Z. Will prime 5.2 tomorrow.


----------



## psyside

Ok guys i need some help.

Im an beginner with prime testing, and because its one of the best stability tester for SB i wanted to ask you guys how to setup Prime95, in order to get quick and also detailed stability tests?

Long stability tests settings?

When i set Blend test, i cant change the ram used, it says 1600MB i think and i cant change this?

When i set custom, is this the same Blend test with more options or what?

Short stability tests settings?

I got no idea how to set proper settings in order to get general idea of instability without having to spend many ours in front of my pc. BTW even on 1.47 vcore (LLC ultra) my rig get BSOD 101, after like 1 hour Prime 95 blend on default settings









Talking about crap chip...would be happy to hear from more experienced prime 95 users how to make good short, and long tests, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;14808422*
> some ppl have needed 1.45V to hit 4.8ghz, unfortunatly. Mine wouldnt go at 1.39, it needed 1.4-1.408V.


I need more then 1.47 lol!


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14809469*
> Ok guys i need some help.
> 
> Im an beginner with prime testing, and because its one of the best stability tester for SB i wanted to ask you guys how to setup Prime95, in order to get quick and also detailed stability tests?
> 
> Long stability tests settings?
> 
> When i set Blend test, i cant change the ram used, it says 1600MB i think and i cant change this?
> 
> When i set custom, is this the same Blend test with more options or what?
> 
> Short stability tests settings?
> 
> I got no idea how to set proper settings in order to get general idea of instability without having to spend many ours in front of my pc. BTW even on 1.47 vcore (LLC ultra) my rig get BSOD 101, after like 1 hour Prime 95 blend on default settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about crap chip...would be happy to hear from more experienced prime 95 users how to make good short, and long tests, thanks!
> 
> I need more then 1.47 lol!


You should be able to change the ram used, prime is the same for everyone. Just do a custom test and change the number from 1600.

As far as doing a quicker test, the best fft's to test with are 1344 and 1792, just do a custom blend, and for min and max fft size first put 1344 in both, run for like 20 minutes, then 1792 and do the same (It actually doesn't matter whether you do the 1344 or 1792 first). If those are stable there is a very good chance that a blend will be stable.

I usually do my blend tests overnight. Start it just b4 bedtime and let it go while you are at work/school.

I circled the FFT settings and put an arrow to where ya change the ram.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14801964*
> *I've heard of people doing it and they end up overshooting the voltage like crazy, like 1.45v for 4.7ghz.*
> 
> Start with munaim1's post and the information in the OP, then see the following link in wikipedia for a fundamental explanation of PLL (Phase-locked loop):
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase-locked_loop
> 
> A bit technical and unfortunately from this explanation alone you're really not going to get anything along the lines of how to adjust the voltage for overclocking purposes (personally I like to understand the technical stuff, that's just me tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Most say keep on reducing it until the machine just will not cooperate, then raise it until you find the sweet spot. I think that's the current advice at least lol, just read the stuff munaim1 provided in the OP cause that's gonna lead you in the right direction.


I will give that a miss then.


----------



## FoLmEr

So I think I need some help guys..

I'm at 4.6ghz as per my submission earlier, and basically at this speed, my ram which is rated at [email protected] and also running at that speed, is causing rounding errors. I know because when set at [email protected] my system happily ran a 20+ hr blend with no errors. Today, however, I got worker rounding errors when testing [email protected] at:
39mins
6hr 11min
11hr 50min
14hr 13min
16hr 1min
while the remaining workers were fine at 21hr+ .

Now I'm way past the point where the custom 15min 1344 & 1792, HyperPI and LinX are generating consistent, reliable errors and only a long blend run will eventually do the job of finding the vulnerabilities, which sucks a bit







Especially since finding an optimal vccio will be exceptionally time consuming, and honestly I'm tempted to go for loosening the RAM timings (which pains me a bit, lol).

What would your advice be? Go for:
[email protected] vccio
[email protected] vccio
[email protected] vccio (not sure about this one)

I have no clue where to begin digging for the optimal vccio (and the intel +/- 3% spec scares me







). Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


You should be able to change the ram used, prime is the same for everyone. Just do a custom test and change the number from 1600.

As far as doing a quicker test, the best fft's to test with are 1344 and 1792, just do a custom blend, and for min and max fft size first put 1344 in both, run for like 20 minutes, then 1792 and do the same (It actually doesn't matter whether you do the 1344 or 1792 first). If those are stable there is a very good chance that a blend will be stable.

I usually do my blend tests overnight. Start it just b4 bedtime and let it go while you are at work/school.

I circled the FFT settings and put an arrow to where ya change the ram.











Thanks rep +









BTW is there a way to change the default blend test? how to put more ram in blend test? is it possible?


----------



## Blizzfury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


BTW is there a way to change the default blend test? how to put more ram in blend test? is it possible?


Click Blend first, then click Custom and change the amount of ram you want to use.


----------



## psyside

^ Thanks


----------



## BradleyW

This thread should a sticky too.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


This thread should a sticky too.


It's hard to have a club as a sticky, as it has no real informational value the same as a guide/info thread would.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


It's hard to have a club as a sticky, as it has no real informational value the same as a guide/info thread would.


I know it would not be your average sticky, but it contains some excellent links to useful information and some great helpful people. Without it, i would not have reached 4.8Ghz. I believe it's worth a sticky.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


It's hard to have a club as a sticky, as it has no real informational value the same as a guide/info thread would.


What CPU do you have?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I know it would not be your average sticky, but it contains some excellent links to useful information and some great helpful people. Without it, i would not have reached 4.8Ghz. I believe it's worth a sticky.


Drop me a PM explaining why you think it should be stuck, and I'll present it to some of the other moderators of this section and see if it's worth a sticky.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


What CPU do you have?


i7 920 D0.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Drop me a PM explaining why you think it should be stuck, and I'll present it to some of the other moderators of this section and see if it's worth a sticky.









i7 920 D0.










Ahh. I don't blame you for not knowing the real worth of this thread then.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Ahh. I don't blame you for not knowing the real worth of this thread then.




















I wouldn't know the worth of any overclocking thread really. I have a 920 with a 5970, neither of which have ever been overclocked.

My 920 is actually undervolted to 1v~ @ Stock to help it run a little cooler.


----------



## munaim1

Sticky?? Wow only been away for a few hours lol

Sticky or no sticky this thread will continue as it is, support and guidance to getting sandy's stable. This thread is quite active, surpassing 150k views is awesome


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Here's my arithmetic score...I'll have the find the rest
















*104.7* +*152.6* + *71.85* = *329.15*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Sticky?? Wow only been away for a few hours lol

Sticky or no sticky this thread will continue as it is, support and guidance to getting sandy's stable. This thread is quite active, surpassing 150k views is awesome










I PM'ed the mods to try and fight for a sticky for your thread. It's my way of giving something back to you for the help you have given me. Let's hope it becomes a sticky.


----------



## brian19876

i have a question if i push forward and up my vcore to 1.41 or 1.42 to try to get 4.8 stable 1.39 i get error 101 1.42 will be my max im willing to try. if i go back to my stable settings for 4.7 after trying to get 4.8 they should still be stable i wont cause any degradation as long as i watch my temps and not go to much higher on vcore right


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14813824*
> i have a question if i push forward and up my vcore to 1.41 or 1.42 to try to get 4.8 stable 1.39 i get error 101 1.42 will be my max im willing to try. if i go back to my stable settings for 4.7 after trying to get 4.8 they should still be stable i wont cause any degradation as long as i watch my temps and not go to much higher on vcore right


you will probably need to bump you Voltage ,your cpu will degrade big time...JK
you will be fine bro


----------



## King Who Dat

I'm about to put my first Overclock on a brand new 2600k. I have never overclocked Intel before, but consider myself fairly knowledgeable from quite a bit of amd tuning. All the hardware in my Sig is true and correct, and I've been doing a lot of reading up on this chip. This thread, p8p67 pro owners club thread, 25/26k Overclock thread. What do you all feel I must have/must know before I get started ? I'm shooting for 4.8 BTW. Any answers/pointers tricks of the trade are appreciated.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE;14813111*
> Here's my arithmetic score...I'll have the find the rest
> *104.7* +*152.6* + *71.85* = *329.15*


I'll add it when you can get the other's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14813213*
> I PM'ed the mods to try and fight for a sticky for your thread. It's my way of giving something back to you for the help you have given me. Let's hope it becomes a sticky.


Appreciate it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;14814236*
> I'm about to put my first Overclock on a brand new 2600k. I have never overclocked Intel before, but consider myself fairly knowledgeable from quite a bit of amd tuning. All the hardware in my Sig is true and correct, and I've been doing a lot of reading up on this chip. This thread, p8p67 pro owners club thread, 25/26k Overclock thread. What do you all feel I must have/must know before I get started ? I'm shooting for 4.8 BTW. Any answers/pointers tricks of the trade are appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Have a read at this










Spoiler: my little sandy guide



*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. What you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to around level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v *(Scroll down or go to sandy stable club about PLL info). Then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> 
> *
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Biostar Mobo's*
> CPU Core Current max (AMP) - *150*
> Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *200*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones) doesn't boot into windows. With that function, you sacrifice sleep mode. You can't have overvoltage and Sleep working together, don't know why, could be BIOS related.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multi, test with prime, if it fails up vcore, if not up the multi. Until you are satisfied with the temps and it is stable then continue upping the vcore to stabalise.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ THIS & THIS*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14786120*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
Click to expand...


----------



## brian19876

View attachment 227360


View attachment 227361


here are my 4.7 runs with pll 1.8 and then 1.72 max temp are 3-4c lower witch is nice without losing stability my vcore is the same in the bios i get a little vdrop 1.38 to 1.368 in case some one says you vcore is different


----------



## lightsout

Quick question thought I'd ask here. Does using water cooling allow for more voltage over air? I decided I wanted the best Oc I could get under 1.4v on air. Wondering now if I could bump that a bit under water or is voltage voltage regardless of temps.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudX

Run these babies under 1.48v and smash!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;14814236*
> I'm about to put my first Overclock on a brand new 2600k. I have never overclocked Intel before, but consider myself fairly knowledgeable from quite a bit of amd tuning. All the hardware in my Sig is true and correct, and I've been doing a lot of reading up on this chip. This thread, p8p67 pro owners club thread, 25/26k Overclock thread. What do you all feel I must have/must know before I get started ? I'm shooting for 4.8 BTW. Any answers/pointers tricks of the trade are appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


this is the best guide ;

http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/910467-ultimate-sandy-bridge-oc-guide-p67a.html


----------



## King Who Dat

after 2 hours of prime blend, my temps are at 65,63,61,58.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1983082

is that good ?

I think it is.....I honestly don't know.







It seems to be a good clock with decent temps and nothing wacky with the voltages. what else do you guys need to give me some good opinions on this ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

looks good ,it all depends from your ambient,but if you around 80F ,that's very good
run LinX or burn test ,you will know really fast


----------



## King Who Dat

avg gflops 66. from 66.3 to 66.8. ran it 5 times at standard setting. do I go for a higher setting ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

4.6~4.8 is more than you will need for your daily use ,try to get it super stable,save to profile and start climbing again


----------



## King Who Dat

no I mean a higher intel burn setting. test more of the ram etc..


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;14816105*
> avg gflops 66. from 66.3 to 66.8. ran it 5 times at standard setting. do I go for a higher setting ?


You aren't using Linx or IBT with AVX instructions.
Since you should be seeing 100+GFlops. And it'll reach 80c+ @ 4.8GHz.
Download it here. You need win7 sp1 installed to use it.
It is NOT a good way to test with IBT\LinX for long period for SB.
It is only for short period test.
For longer stability test, Prime95 custom blend is the one to test for at least 10+ hours.


----------



## juano

Hey guys, I have yet to read the entire thread, I'll read as much as I can, but I was wondering if anyone has had the CPU Current Capability being above it's default 100% help them with stability. I'm currently stable at 4.6Ghz with a load voltage of 1.368v but at 4.7Ghz even with as high as 1.39 I'm still BSODing on prime blend after about 30-60 minutes. I basically followed this Asus OC guide. Like I said I will read as much of the thread as I'm able to, but would appreciate any adive or help anybody can offer. Thanks.


----------



## Khalam

ive got mine set to 130 or 140 with the higher oc's, gives me stability where lower setting would fail after 3-4h of prime


----------



## juano

Alright thanks, maybe I'll try it with atleast 110% or maybe 120% for 4.7Ghz. Have you noticed any of the C-states needing to be disabled below 5GHz for prime stability? This is just for prime stability not for benching or anything like that as I know some like them off for benches.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14817943*
> Hey guys, I have yet to read the entire thread, I'll read as much as I can, but I was wondering if anyone has had the CPU Current Capability being above it's default 100% help them with stability. I'm currently stable at 4.6Ghz with a load voltage of 1.368v but at 4.7Ghz even with as high as 1.39 I'm still BSODing on prime blend after about 30-60 minutes. I basically followed this Asus OC guide. Like I said I will read as much of the thread as I'm able to, but would appreciate any adive or help anybody can offer. Thanks.


Fist of all, good luck reading the entire thread!

Concerning your overclock, every chip has a "wall" it hits where the next multi needs a large jump in vcore to get it stable, it's just the way it is. also keep in mind that every chip is different, read the spreadsheet in the op and you will see a big difference in the vltages needed for the same overclock across a bunch of chips. Keep bumping up the vcore and testing as you go.

Another thing to try is dropping the PLL at the same voltage and trying that. Dropping PLL works for some people, not for others, it just depends. Mine is at 1.832 (stock) and if I drop it I get bsod's, super stable with it up though. Try dropping the PLL a notch or 2 and test. Often what will happen is a worker will fail rather than getting a bsod, which usually means you are close to stability.

Also, raising the VTT a bit can also help. Just remember, _change only one setting at a time and test_. If you start changing multiple settings it will be impossible to tell whats working and what isn't.

A good quick way to test for stbility is to use the 1344 and 1792 fft's and test for 20-30 minutes with each. To do this, select blend then custom and in the min/max fft boxes put 1344 in each, test for a while, then 1792 in each (the order you test them in doesnt matter).


----------



## canna

Update my entry plz.

I wanted to enable Speedstep and the lower voltages instead of a fixed 1.288v when not using my PC since it runs 24/7, so I retested, and figured I'd also bump up my speeds ever so slightly in the process.

I also moved my A50 over to my HTPC, so new cooler as well. The temps are about the same as before, but since the ambient is up 3-4C, voltages are up a touch, and it's a slightly faster OC, it's an improvement.

OCN Member = Canna

Overclock = 4400.7 MHz
Voltage = 1.320v full load (Bios -0.045 V offset), Fluctuates between 1.312 and 1.320, but stays at 1.320 75% of the time, so I'd go with that.
Duration = 12hrs
Highest Temps = 57-61-66-61
Cooling = CM 212+
CPU = 2500K
RAM = 8GB 1333mhz


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14818332*
> Fist of all, good luck reading the entire thread!
> 
> Concerning your overclock, every chip has a "wall" it hits where the next multi needs a large jump in vcore to get it stable, it's just the way it is. also keep in mind that every chip is different, read the spreadsheet in the op and you will see a big difference in the vltages needed for the same overclock across a bunch of chips. Keep bumping up the vcore and testing as you go.
> 
> Another thing to try is dropping the PLL at the same voltage and trying that. Dropping PLL works for some people, not for others, it just depends. Mine is at 1.832 (stock) and if I drop it I get bsod's, super stable with it up though. Try dropping the PLL a notch or 2 and test. Often what will happen is a worker will fail rather than getting a bsod, which usually means you are close to stability.
> 
> Also, raising the VTT a bit can also help. Just remember, _change only one setting at a time and test_. If you start changing multiple settings it will be impossible to tell whats working and what isn't.
> 
> A good quick way to test for stbility is to use the 1344 and 1792 fft's and test for 20-30 minutes with each. To do this, select blend then custom and in the min/max fft boxes put 1344 in each, test for a while, then 1792 in each (the order you test them in doesnt matter).


Thanks, I'd heard some of these things before but I like to have things be close to a consensus before I put a lot of faith in them. Namely I'll try testing with the 1344 and 1792s for a bit, that should save me a few hours of experimenting. Do those have higher temps than the average range of regular blend or are the just generally more stressful? I do know to test one variable at a time but most of the other things you suggested were new to me, such as dropping the PLL that I will keep in mind. Thanks for your help.









Anybody else have thoughts on whether or not CPU current capability going above 100% has helped for more modest OCs, so around my level of 4.7Ghz not 5.2+Ghz? If so what would you recommend for 4.7Ghz?


----------



## BradleyW

Got my RAM to 1866 on stock Voltage. Timings from 9-9-9-24 to 10-10-10-24!


----------



## Blizzfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14818590*
> Namely I'll try testing with the 1344 and 1792s for a bit, that should save me a few hours of experimenting. Do those have higher temps than the average range of regular blend or are the just generally more stressful?


The 1344 and 1792 test are the most difficult for sandybridge to pass. You'll also run into them in the blend test if you're aiming for 12hr+. The problem is that in the blend test the 1344 test appears around 3 hours in and the 1792 test appears around 5-6 hours in.

Which is quite a long time to wait, so some people suggest just running that specific test itself with custom. And if you're able to pass those two then there's a good chance you can pass 12hr blend.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizzfury;14818815*
> The 1344 and 1792 test are the most difficult for sandybridge to pass. You'll also run into them in the blend test if you're aiming for 12hr+. The problem is that in the blend test the 1344 test appears around 3 hours in and the 1792 test appears around 5-6 hours in.
> 
> Which is quite a long time to wait, so some people suggest just running that specific test itself with custom. And if you're able to pass those two then there's a good chance you can pass 12hr blend.


^
Yup, exactly right.


----------



## Khalam

ive noticed that c states only make a difference for stability when im getting close to the cpu wall, that last ounce of mhz that you need to add a lot of v to get: i can do 5500mhz vantage stable at 1.6v but need 1.65 to do 5555, so for that last bit if i have c states on it gets really unstable


----------



## coolhandluke41

@juano for 4.6~4.7 120% is all you need , enable PLL overvoltage and see if that helps ,every chip is different so it's a little dificult to give you exact settings ,if you can post or have screene of your bios (F12) that will save a lot of time


----------



## munaim1

*Those that require a little guide, here is mine:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. What you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to around level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v *(Scroll down or go to sandy stable club about PLL info). Then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> 
> *
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Biostar Mobo's*
> CPU Core Current max (AMP) - *150*
> Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *200*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones) doesn't boot into windows. With that function, you sacrifice sleep mode. You can't have overvoltage and Sleep working together, don't know why, could be BIOS related.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multi, test with prime, if it fails up vcore, if not up the multi. Until you are satisfied with the temps and it is stable then continue upping the vcore to stabalise.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ THIS & THIS*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14786120*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
Click to expand...













enjoy


----------



## cba1986

Re-submission.
Same old 4.7, but this time with PLL down to 1.60 (before 1.7).
Here are my results:










http://i51.tinypic.com/ncbgn5.png


----------



## munaim1

very nice cba, now try 1.55v, that's what im currently using.









Also good job reducing the vcore and the temps for the same overclock









All your submissions have been recorded in the old section, you can make comparisons with your own chip.

I'll update the spreadsheet, could you please provide the bios screenshot's for that overclock aswell. thanks bud









*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## munaim1

These were your previous submission:

cba19864700.7mhz *1.368v* 15hrs 81-*89-89*-86 WATER - Corsair H50 2600k *HT*8GB 1600mhz

cba19864700.4mhz *1.336v* 12hrs 71-*77*-76-74 WATER - Corsair H50 2600k *NO HT* 8GB 1600mhz

cba1986*4800.7mhz 1.376v* 12hrs 80-88-*89*-86 WATER - Corsair H50 2600k *NO HT* 8GB 1600mhz

_*this is your new submission:*_

cba19864700.4mhz *1.352v* 12hrs 80-85-*86*-82 WATER - Corsair H50 2600k *HT* 8GB 1600mhz

I would say that you have made massive progress with your overclock. +rep


----------



## CloudX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


These were your previous submission:

cba19864700.7mhz *1.368v* 15hrs 81-*89-89*-86 WATER - Corsair H50 2600k *HT*8GB 1600mhz

cba19864700.4mhz *1.336v* 12hrs 71-*77*-76-74 WATER - Corsair H50 2600k *NO HT* 8GB 1600mhz

cba1986*4800.7mhz 1.376v* 12hrs 80-88-*89*-86 WATER - Corsair H50 2600k *NO HT* 8GB 1600mhz

_*this is your new submission:*_

cba19864700.4mhz *1.352v* 12hrs 80-85-*86*-82 WATER - Corsair H50 2600k *HT* 8GB 1600mhz

I would say that you have made massive progress with your overclock. +rep


Yes.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14820193*
> Yes.


lol I knew the old entries section will be useful!! your own little database


----------



## cba1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


These were your previous submission:

cba19864700.7mhz *1.368v* 15hrs 81-*89-89*-86 WATER - Corsair H50 2600k *HT*8GB 1600mhz

cba19864700.4mhz *1.336v* 12hrs 71-*77*-76-74 WATER - Corsair H50 2600k *NO HT* 8GB 1600mhz

cba1986*4800.7mhz 1.376v* 12hrs 80-88-*89*-86 WATER - Corsair H50 2600k *NO HT* 8GB 1600mhz

_*this is your new submission:*_

cba19864700.4mhz *1.352v* 12hrs 80-85-*86*-82 WATER - Corsair H50 2600k *HT* 8GB 1600mhz

I would say that you have made massive progress with your overclock. +rep


Thanks for the rep. I will try 1.55 and lowering my vcore next week. To be honest the vcore goes between 1.352 - 1.360. But truly, i can't belive it myself.
Lowering PLL, i no longer use additional turbo voltage and raise the offset from 0.005 to 0.010. Remember that i use "-" offset.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


lol I knew the old entries section will be useful!! your own little database










Thanks for the amazing work that you do manteining this club.
This should be sticky, not only the database but also for the help given by users.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cba1986*


Thanks for the rep. I will try 1.55 and lowering my vcore next week. To be honest the vcore goes between 1.352 - 1.360. But truly, i can't belive it myself.
Lowering PLL, i no longer use additional turbo voltage and raise the offset from 0.005 to 0.010. Remember that i use "-" offset.

Thanks for the amazing work that you do manteining this club.
This should be sticky, not only the database but also for the help given by users.


no worries, it was very well deserved







just a note, remember that error 124 can also be PLL voltage too high or too less. Refere to the findings in the OP.

Thanks for your kind words, much appreciated, sticky or no stick, this will remain *THE* sandybridge thread of OCN


----------



## CloudX

No other site has this much SB info in one place.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Quick question thought I'd ask here. Does using water cooling allow for more voltage over air? I decided I wanted the best Oc I could get under 1.4v on air. Wondering now if I could bump that a bit under water or is voltage voltage regardless of temps.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Anyone got an opinion??


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Anyone got an opinion??


General consensus is more volts = more heat, the cooling comes in when you decide to control that heat as best as possible, however, if you 'want' to increase the overclock then that automatically means you will need to increase the voltage, now whether or not you are comofrtable in doing that atleast you have the cooling to maintain the temps at a reasonable level. Basically comes down to how much you want to overclock and how high you are prepared to go in terms of overclocking and temperature wise. Usually water cooling allows for more overclocking headroom.

For example :

1.4v at Xghz = 80c with air
1.4v at Xghz = 60c with water cooling

You can increase your overclock to Xghz with 1.45v and be at 70/75c.


----------



## polar

I just started my prime run @ 50x i read the guides and some good info but in my case the vcore is my largest Achilles heal.The posters seem to running 1.4 something and I have tobe @ 1.5 something to get to 50x.My temps seem to be considerable higher as a result and cooling is a issue for me.I have my Gheto cooling setup and running during this run ,and my temp is hovering around 85C 2 hours sofar no errors.Cross my fingers hope to burn something up I do plan on being a member!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


General consensus is more volts = more heat, the cooling comes in when you decide to control that heat as best as possible, however, if you 'want' to increase the overclock then that automatically means you will need to increase the voltage, now whether or not you are comofrtable in doing that atleast you have the cooling to maintain the temps at a reasonable level. Basically comes down to how much you want to overclock and how high you are prepared to go in terms of overclocking and temperature wise. Usually water cooling allows for more overclocking headroom.

For example :

1.4v at Xghz = 80c with air
1.4v at Xghz = 60c with water cooling

You can increase your overclock to Xghz with 1.45v and be at 70/75c.


Yah thanks for that. I'm not really worried about the temps as I know they will be ok. But it is my understanding that even with the temps in check. Too much voltage can possibly hurt the chip. Not sure if that is correct or not.

I'd like to get 5ghz stable. Haven't really touched my cpu OC since I got my watercooling setup. Right now its down though.

Not really looking to run this 24/7. But I would like to be able to bench with that speed.


----------



## CloudX

Yes, too much can still hurt it.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Yah thanks for that. I'm not really worried about the temps as I know they will be ok. But it is my understanding that even with the temps in check. *Too much voltage can possibly hurt the chip*. Not sure if that is correct or not.

I'd like to get 5ghz stable. Haven't really touched my cpu OC since I got my watercooling setup. Right now its down though.

Not really looking to run this 24/7. But I would like to be able to bench with that speed.


that is correct, but who knows how much voltage is too much on these cpu's for 24/7 usage??? benching is something else lol Read the OP regarding max voltage and max temps.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Wow i just did a 4.8Ghz run on my Hyper 212+ with 1 fan on an $80 motherboard.

Hahaha, man i love this chip!


----------



## FoLmEr

Thought I'd share my improvement over my last submission and possibly get it updated in the spreadsheet









-20mV on vcore and now finally my ram are running 1600mhz. As you can see, it's running at 8-9-8-24-2N and not the rated 8-8-8; it was the extra clock delay from tRCD that allowed for stability of the IMC @ 4600mhz instead of a vccio bump. I'm okay with that seeing as apparently it comes down to minescule loss of performance from higher timings vs better health of the chip by maintaining stock vccio.

I might try messing around with lowering PLL to 1.71 at some point and see if it remains stable.

Custom Prime95 blend run w/ 6500mb ram btw.

Cheers


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*


Wow i just did a 4.8Ghz run on my Hyper 212+ with 1 fan on an $80 motherboard.

Hahaha, man i love this chip!


Whats the actual vcore??? use hwmonitor or easytune.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FoLmEr*


Thought I'd share my improvement over my last submission and possibly get it updated in the spreadsheet









-20mV on vcore and now finally my ram are running 1600mhz. As you can see, it's running at 8-9-8-24-2N and not the rated 8-8-8; it was the extra clock delay from tRCD that allowed for stability of the IMC @ 4600mhz instead of a vccio bump. I'm okay with that seeing as apparently it comes down to minescule loss of performance from higher timings vs better health of the chip by maintaining stock vccio.

I might try messing around with lowering PLL to 1.71 at some point and see if it remains stable.

Custom Prime95 blend run w/ 6500mb ram btw.

Cheers










Looking good bud, when you do test PLL, drop it down to 1.4v and go up from there. I'm at a nice healthy 1.55v and it's running very well!







You're previous screenshot will still be available in the old section for your own comparison









Spreadsheet will be updated in a sec









*Just had a look at your previous submission, good job getting the vcore down and the temps!!!*

*EDIT:*

Also come guys I wana see some more BIOS templates!!!!!!

Quote:



*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## cba1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


no worries, it was very well deserved







just a note, remember that error 124 can also be PLL voltage too high or too less. Refere to the findings in the OP.

Thanks for your kind words, much appreciated, sticky or no stick, this will remain *THE* sandybridge thread of OCN










You bet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


No other site has this much SB info in one place.


This ^


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cba1986*


You bet.

This ^


----------



## faizoff

Love this site. Going to read most of this thread if not all and give my thought.s


----------



## cba1986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faizoff*


Love this site. Going to read most of this thread if not all and give my thought.s


Do it and you will learn a lot.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Whats the actual vcore??? use hwmonitor or easytune.

Looking good bud, when you do test PLL, drop it down to 1.4v and go up from there. I'm at a nice healthy 1.55v and it's running very well!







You're previous screenshot will still be available in the old section for your own comparison









Spreadsheet will be updated in a sec









*Just had a look at your previous submission, good job getting the vcore down and the temps!!!*

*EDIT:*

Also come guys I wana see some more BIOS templates!!!!!!


well to be honest i had no intention of joining this (or any OCN) club (s).

I saw some people running their chips at 4.8Ghz and gave it a whirl and posted here.

But back on topic. i use HwINfo64 (the little blue gadget) for my Vcore readings so idle it was 1.42v load it went to 1.4v


----------



## polar

Just blue screened at 3.5 hours.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *polar*


Just blue screened at 3.5 hours.


Probably hit the 1344 fft, have you tried doing the test with just the 1344 and 1792 fft's for 20-30 min each first?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



I'll add it when you can get the other's










Oh they are on the way...(whistles)


----------



## turrican9

The 1344KB FFT should hit sometime after 3 hours when running the normal 15 minute per FFT preset.

Really smart to run the 1344 and 1792KB FFT's before you do a regular 12 hours + test. This can save alot of time.


----------



## lagittaja

lololol testing how low this chip of mine can go on the vcore at 4Ghz








It ran 1792k FFT fine with 1.176v









E: 1.152 and occasional 1.144 dips.


----------



## polar

I will give it a shot.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ THIS & THIS*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14786120*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
Click to expand...


----------



## fuloran1

Hey munaim, I decided to try and switch to offset voltage so I wouldn't run 1.395 through my chip 24/7, and I'm just wondering about something. I got my vcore down to 1.4 with a +.60, but since I was stable before at 1.395 I tried dropping ut another .05, and it stayed at 1.4 under prime95. Dropped another .05, stayed at 1.4. I am now at +.35, and it is still at 1.4 under prime95 testing. I'm not too concerned about the voltage, just wondering why its doing this.


----------



## fuloran1

Hate to double post, but 3500 posts is awesome! Amazing job on thie thread munaim, what an awesome resource. Is there a sticky coming for this I hope?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14824879*
> Hey munaim, I decided to try and switch to offset voltage so I wouldn't run 1.395 through my chip 24/7, and I'm just wondering about something. I got my vcore down to 1.4 with a +.60, but since I was stable before at 1.395 I tried dropping ut another .05, and it stayed at 1.4 under prime95. Dropped another .05, stayed at 1.4. I am now at +.35, and it is still at 1.4 under prime95 testing. I'm not too concerned about the voltage, just wondering why its doing this.


Try and clear the CMOS, it may help with the 'wierdness' of the voltage not registering with the changes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14824914*
> Hate to double post, but 3500 posts is awesome! Amazing job on thie thread munaim, what an awesome resource. Is there a sticky coming for this I hope?










3500 wow....... 75% of my post count so far has been in this thread. Mind you I've only been here for 7/8months.

Joined in 2007 but became active in February 2011 with a handful of posts and no rep lol How things have changed









Thanks again bud


----------



## fuloran1

Thanks, I may do that. Thing is, my vcore did go down, but not below 1.4. I may just leave it though, my temps are actually better then before and it ran the hard fft's no problem. Gonna blend it overnight and see whats what.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14825067*
> Thanks, I may do that. Thing is, my vcore did go down, but not below 1.4. I may just leave it though, my temps are actually better then before and it ran the hard fft's no problem. Gonna blend it overnight and see whats what.


one bump of voltage aint really gona hurt, but if it does bother you then yeah just clear the cmos and try it again. Good luck with the blend test


----------



## helmut112289

Finally have a stable overclock!! I ran blend for a good 17hours and 30mins, with not one error!!! I would like to join the club now!!!

Here is a screeny of real temp at 17 hours running and some prime proof

Also validation is in signature


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helmut112289;14827484*
> Finally have a stable overclock!! I ran blend for a good 17hours and 30mins, with not one error!!! I would like to join the club now!!!
> 
> Here is a screeny of real temp at 17 hours running and some prime proof
> 
> Also validation is in signature
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


We'll see if 1 tab of cpu-z is OK. You should have read the rule in the first page...

"3. LIST YOUR COOLING (notepad etc) and provide screenie of RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER."
Also you missed the OCN name in note pad.
I've done it wrong the first time, too. And I did the test again to make it legit.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin;14829271*
> We'll see if 1 tab of cpu-z is OK. You should have read the rule in the first page...
> 
> "3. LIST YOUR COOLING (notepad etc) and provide screenie of RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER."
> Also you missed the OCN name in note pad.
> I've done it wrong the first time, too. And I did the test again to make it legit.


what about realtemp *3.67+*


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14829378*
> what about realtemp *3.67+*


Oh right. That, too.








Now he's got more reason to go higher than 4.5.









helmat112289:
Try 4.6~4.8 this time and see if you can make it stable since you know you got the 4.5.
No reason to do the exact same one. go higher!


----------



## helmut112289

LOL!!! I guess i should read the rules







!! Anyways...i guess ill push it a lil more.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


what about realtemp *3.67+*


----------



## fuloran1

did a blend overnight with no issues using offset voltage. Reset the cmos this morning to get rid of the wonky voltage issue, then I was no longer stable with the same exact settings. I'm thinking there is something strange with my bios, like the C6 option that keeps disappearing after a restart that only shows up right after I reset my cmos. Backed it off to 3.5 with 1.34v and it's stable, I'll mess with it later, I think I like 4.5 anyway, much lower voltage and temps.


----------



## CloudX

Fuloran I'm gunna do that when I get home. I've been playing around with it again.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudX*


Fuloran I'm gunna do that when I get home. I've been playing around with it again.


Do what bro? lol


----------



## brian19876

could low pll voltage cause error 101 at 4.8 if it was stable at 4.7


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brian19876*


could low pll voltage cause error 101 at 4.8 if it was stable at 4.7


101 is usually vcore I believe.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 120 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:



*Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask!*


----------



## lagittaja

Stupid question incoming but could too less voltage do harm to a chip ?








/facepalm


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


Stupid question incoming but could too less voltage do harm to a chip ?








/facepalm


nope as long as it's stable it's fine.


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah figured








Looks like the minimum my chip requires for 4Ghz is 1.140v set voltage or cpu-z reading of 1.136v
Anything lower and boom 0x124
Gotta do a new prime run someday


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14833300*
> Yeah figured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the minimum my chip requires for 4Ghz is 1.140v set voltage or cpu-z reading of 1.136v
> Anything lower and boom 0x124
> Gotta do a new prime run someday


actually 124 could also be vtt or pll. try raising vtt and reducing pll voltage.


----------



## polar

Let me know if I have the screen shots correct.


































CPU-Z


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14833690*
> actually 124 could also be vtt or pll. try raising vtt and reducing pll voltage.


I actually had PLL at 1.738v or something like that.
vtt was on auto.
But I'm 99.9% sure the 124 was because of too less vcore.
4Ghz with 1.136v is quite low already


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polar;14833982*
> Let me know if I have the screen shots correct.


Screenshots looks good, but you could have added the points for me









Now worries, it should be up in the next couple minutes









*EDIT:*

You're multimedia scores are very low, try running it again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;14834243*
> I actually had PLL at 1.738v or something like that.
> vtt was on auto.
> But I'm 99.9% sure the 124 was because of too less vcore.
> 4Ghz with 1.136v is quite low already


Well it could be VTT. 124 is usually usually vcore but can be vtt..... oh wait, I think it's the other way round.


----------



## polar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14835077*
> Screenshots looks good, but you could have added the points for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now worries, it should be up in the next couple minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> You're multimedia scores are very low, try running it again.
> 
> Well it could be VTT. 124 is usually usually vcore but can be vtt..... oh wait, I think it's the other way round.


Good enough,what dictates the multimedia score?


----------



## eosgreen

posting this little tidbit

basically today i was messing around trying to get my voltage down and someone with my board suggested turning OFF CE1 and speedstep

it lowered vcore by .025 for my 4.5 OC and its stable

most def confusing and ill test my other saved profiles with this adjustment to see

my chips from malaysia and i was told by twocables that apparently most chips from there take more voltage... praying this is actually true and i dont just suck at OCing


----------



## devvfata1ity

hello guys need your suggestions/advice once again.

My i7 2600k can boot at 5.0, 5.1, 5.2 ghz but when i try 5.3, 5.4, 5.5 or 5.6 ghz it posts fine but when it comes to loading windows, i just get a cursor blinking at the top left corner of the screen. This happens before the windows loading screen and after the post screen. Any idea why this is happening.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14839454*
> hello guys need your suggestions/advice once again.
> 
> My i7 2600k can boot at 5.0, 5.1, 5.2 ghz but when i try 5.3, 5.4, 5.5 or 5.6 ghz it posts fine but when it comes to loading windows, i just get a cursor blinking at the top left corner of the screen. This happens before the windows loading screen and after the post screen. Any idea why this is happening.


Sounds like you need more vcore, have you been raising it as you go?


----------



## devvfata1ity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14839569*
> Sounds like you need more vcore, have you been raising it as you go?


I think thats what people do while OCing lol


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14839776*
> I think thats what people do while OCing lol


is that why i cant get anywhere??


----------



## ChaosAD

I think that if you can post but you cant load win its a vcore issue. Raise it more.


----------



## brian19876

brian's stupid question of the day

Multi-Steps Load-Line i have set to level 5 out 10 and if i set vcore to 1.4 i will vdroop to 1.392 at 100% load but at idle i am at 1.42 is this normal should i change the load line level


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14840499*
> brian's stupid question of the day
> 
> Multi-Steps Load-Line i have set to level 5 out 10 and if i set vcore to 1.4 i will vdroop to 1.392 at 100% load but at idle i am at 1.42 is this normal should i change the load line level


It's normal and working as intended. I got a gigabyte board too and I use level 6; it's worked fine. 5/6 level out vdroop at full load. All the others are, well, for more extreme cases









More info here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?272963-Gigabyte-Z68X-UD4-B3-Voltage-Review

And, no, it's not a stupid question


----------



## johnygfunk

Finally got stable







. for 12 hour prime blend. Started at 4.5 but that was only stable for 2+ hours. Bumped down to 4.3 and dropped DVID to +.06 and here I am ready to submit. I have two screenies attached. I read the rules on submission a few times and I'm pretty dang sure everything that needs to be there is there.

Here are the settings as I can recall from my bios:

multi: 43x
C1,C3,C6 enabled
EIST enabled (energy saver 2.0 on and running in background throughout testing. This program adjusts voltages a lot when set to max so beware if you disable it after getting stable voltages are likely to rise)
DVID: +.06 v results in 1.272 v in OS (this dropped to 1.26v for a few of the tests)
Stock frequency and timings on ram at 1.5v
qpi:1.12 v

Edit: it looks like my case was cut off of the notepad it is a Antec Fusion Remote Black. A HTPC case. I only have two 120mm case fans both set in exhaust.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14839454*
> hello guys need your suggestions/advice once again.
> 
> My i7 2600k can boot at 5.0, 5.1, 5.2 ghz but when i try 5.3, 5.4, 5.5 or 5.6 ghz it posts fine but when it comes to loading windows, i just get a cursor blinking at the top left corner of the screen. This happens before the windows loading screen and after the post screen. Any idea why this is happening.


PLL overvoltage? what were your settings for 5.3+?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnygfunk;14840907*
> Finally got stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . for 12 hour prime blend. Started at 4.5 but that was only stable for 2+ hours. Bumped down to 4.3 and dropped DVID to +.06 and here I am ready to submit. I have two screenies attached. I read the rules on submission a few times and I'm pretty dang sure everything that needs to be there is there.
> 
> Here are the settings as I can recall from my bios:
> 
> multi: 43x
> C1,C3,C6 enabled
> EIST enabled (energy saver 2.0 on and running in background throughout testing. This program adjusts voltages a lot when set to max so beware if you disable it after getting stable voltages are likely to rise)
> DVID: +.06 v results in 1.272 v in OS (this dropped to 1.26v for a few of the tests)
> Stock frequency and timings on ram at 1.5v
> qpi:1.12 v
> 
> Edit: it looks like my case was cut off of the notepad it is a Antec Fusion Remote Black. A HTPC case. I only have two 120mm case fans both set in exhaust.


I'll add you in a sec, however what happend to worker 4????
Quote:


> ***All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile)***


No worries, I see realtemp showing 100% load. Welcome to the club and OCN









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> 
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity;14839454*
> hello guys need your suggestions/advice once again.
> 
> My i7 2600k can boot at 5.0, 5.1, 5.2 ghz but when i try 5.3, 5.4, 5.5 or 5.6 ghz it posts fine but when it comes to loading windows, i just get a cursor blinking at the top left corner of the screen. This happens before the windows loading screen and after the post screen. Any idea why this is happening.


You just need more vcore.
Higher you go, you need way more vcore to just post.
after 5.0, the vcore raise are pretty drastic.
I need 1.64v for 5.5 to post.

You should tell us what vcore you have on each clock.


----------



## munaim1

*Spreadsheet Update*

Im going to go through the overclocks in the spreadsheet and highlight those that have the lowest vcore for each multi, ie. Makubex 1.368v for 5ghz









Should help determine golden chips and those looking for a good starting point in terms of voltages against multi's. This will only be available in the 'by overclock' sheet.

Hope you guys agree









*EDIT:*

Done









I have highlighted those that are 4.5ghz+ as majority run it at those speeds.









*EDIT:*

Those are some awesome voltages right lol lucky bastards


----------



## brian19876

why do you set pll overvoltage enable if your lowering the voltage


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14832128*
> could low pll voltage cause error 101 at 4.8 if it was stable at 4.7


YES, just happend to me 5 hours ago! i went as low as CPU PLL = 1.38, the temps where quite good, but stability not, i failed after 7 mins prime 95 1344 FFT, CPU PLL = 1.4 same results, *BSOD 101!* after that i set it to 1.45 and dang, 30 min pass like np, with s*ame vcore*!









I just want to point out to other users, that sometime you get constant BSOD 101 is *not just vcore*, like many think! its combination of things which show as low vcore, but in fact its not, it could be VCCIO/PLL as well from my testing! the SB platforms work a bit different imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14840499*
> brian's stupid question of the day
> 
> Multi-Steps Load-Line i have set to level 5 out 10 and if i set vcore to 1.4 i will vdroop to 1.392 at 100% load but at idle i am at 1.42 is this normal should i change the load line level


How do you test oc? which program you use? i wonder how come my ME4 has vdroop of 0.024 and you have only 0.008 with lower LLC then me? : /

I use ultra high, Gigabyte LLC equal to Asus ultra high should be level 7?









And yet that is a fantastic low vdroop, for midrange mobo...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14842386*
> why do you set pll overvoltage enable if your lowering the voltage


ummmmm who?

physide, those FFTs are unreliable.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen;14836929*
> posting this little tidbit
> 
> basically today i was messing around trying to get my voltage down and someone with my board suggested turning OFF CE1 and speedstep
> 
> it lowered vcore by .025 for my 4.5 OC and its stable


I really dont understand, why Asus recommend to use C states and other power savings to be left on, does anyone tested and see what performance drop turning them off causing? (Asus guides stated: low HDD/SSD performance) with them off...

I wonder if this is the same with recent BIOS versions cause the guide was like 4+ months old.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14842472*
> I really dont understand, why Asus recommend to use C states and other power savings to be left on, does anyone tested and see what performance drop turning them off causing? (Asus guides stated: low HDD/SSD performance) with them off...
> 
> I wonder if this is the same with recent BIOS versions cause the guide was like 4+ months old.


SB is different, C1E and Speedstep have no adverse effect on the overclock, therefore no reason to disable them, as for the C3 and C6 report, well that depends on whether you are using manual or offset voltage.

This is my up-to-date guide:


Spoiler: README



*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. What you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to around level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v *(Scroll down or go to sandy stable club about PLL info). Then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> 
> *
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Biostar Mobo's*
> CPU Core Current max (AMP) - *150*
> Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *200*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones) doesn't boot into windows. With that function, you sacrifice sleep mode. You can't have overvoltage and Sleep working together, don't know why, could be BIOS related.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multi, test with prime, if it fails up vcore, if not up the multi. Until you are satisfied with the temps and it is stable then continue upping the vcore to stabalise.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ THIS & THIS*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14786120*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
Click to expand...


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14842465*
> 
> physide, those FFTs are unreliable.


I was told to use them before Prime blend 12 hours, and that this setting is very hard (and good) for SB platforms, damn!









EDIT: How would you rate LINX then? now when i got my 8GB kit, i can do some decent testing, btw i failed Blend 95 after few hours 2 days ago, but it was with 1.7 PLL, i think i could get pass with 1.45+ or maybe get better results









BTW testing with BBC2, does it require to play online in order to make proper "test" or its good enough single player? i'm asking this because i got big lag this days so i cant play online


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


I was told to use them before Prime blend 12 hours, and that this setting is very hard (and good) for SB platforms, damn!










I have noted this my little guide:

Quote:



Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


EDIT: How would you rate LINX then? now when i got my 8GB kit, i can do some decent testing, btw i failed Blend 95 after few hours 2 days ago, but it was with 1.7 PLL, i think i could get pass with 1.45+ or maybe get better results









BTW testing with BBC2, does it require to play online in order to make proper "test" or its good enough single player? i'm asking this because i got big lag this days so i cant play online











I personally dislike IBT/LinX because of the heat that it generates, 12c more than blend in my case, however a combination of both can help but the ultimate test for sandy is a standard blend test with 90% of your available RAM.

Pll voltage helps stabalize an overclock, ie 1.35v vcore for 4.8ghz could fail with a 124 error in 35mins, that could mean vtt vcore or even PLL, my first advice on that instance would be to try and raise the vtt (VCCIO) a little and retest, if it fails in 10 mins than you know it's not helping. same goes for the PLL voltage, but I would recommend testing PLL voltage from 1.4.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.


Trust me it's a lengthy process







One thing people tend ot forget to do is write down their findings, it helps when you can actually *see *progesss in fron of you, use something like notepad.

single or multi should be fine. The lag could be down to something else like gpu driver or LAN.


----------



## psyside

Yea, thanks reading your new guide now









BTW what you think about BBC2?


----------



## brian19876

munaim1 said:


> ummmmm who?
> 
> sorry i was looking at your bios settings on first page sorry if its a stupid question


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Yea, thanks reading your new guide now









BTW what you think about BBC2?


Edited above







thanks for the +rep



brian19876 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> 
> ummmmm who?
> 
> sorry i was looking at your bios settings on first page sorry if its a stupid question
> 
> 
> 
> Not a stupid question at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, I need PLL overvoltage to boot with 51x multi but obviously need to determine the vcore for it, therefore had to lower and increase it as I was stablizing it..
> 
> PLL overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi doesn't boot into windows (Usually the high ones 48+)
> 
> Fire away and I'll try and answer the questions at the best of my ability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> I would have craeted a new thread for my guide, however, there is too many already out there and it could get confusing for some, therefore I copy and paste it when required.


----------



## psyside

Munaim1, thanks for your great effot and will to help everyone!

Now for my settings, i actually tried lower then 1.45 PLL with no success..it was dropping after 7 mins, *2 times* in a row, after i bumped to 1.45 i passed 30 mins so it does help i guess.

My next step would be 1.18 VCCIO, and PLL to 1.5 but with lower vcore, just to see how it goes.

ANd yes i wrote down my findings,







this is just what i did today and it does helps a ton! btw do you think its safe (ok) to make txt documents, and typing during prime 95 tests? or will it make test un-reliable and must write it on papper ?









BTW LINX tends to need quite alot vcore from my experience or i'm wrong? because i pass OCCT 4 (16) beta, like np, i pass 1344 FFT Prime 95 (30 mins) i would use the blend, but it takes so muchhhhhhhhh time i just cant stand it









Other then that LINX crash in just over 25 seconds lol! i want to stop using it but i wonder what can i use other then this, with similar effects? or it is same as IBT, and OCCT linkpack? Oh and how long do i need to play BBC2, in order to find possible instability, (in genrall) is it fast? or i need to play whole day lol









Also, do i have to max out the game? because i only get like 5-10% cpu usage during it, and if you know some program that measure cpu usage in game would be great to know









Sorry for many questions


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Munaim1, thanks for your great effot and will to help everyone!


No worries, always happy to help









Quote:



Now for my settings, i actually tried lower then 1.45 PLL with no success..it was dropping after 7 mins, *2 times* in a row, after i bumped to 1.45 i passed 30 mins so it does help i guess.


1.45v does seem a little low lol, try increasing it a little more,

Quote:



My next step would be 1.18 VCCIO, and PLL to 1.5 but with lower vcore, just to see how it goes.


Change one setting at a time, try pll 1.5v first. I wouldn't recommend changing the VCCio, it should only be upped if you're overclocking the RAM or if it's at 1.65v. You won't need 1.18v, leave it at 1.15 or try even lowering it, but agai first try pll then that, then both together. See which three helps.

Quote:



ANd yes i wrote down my findings,







this is just what i did today and it does helps a ton! btw do you think its safe (ok) to make txt documents, and typing during prime 95 tests? or will it make test un-reliable and must write it on papper ?










I usually recommend people leaving prime running and not messing with the rig, but notepad shouldn't be a problem. You have to realise that sometimes background processes can disrupt stability testing, causing bsods, that does *NOT* mean it's unstable. Refer to this:

*Random / Idle BSODS & Tips*

**If your sandybridge is giving you problems under light load or idle, then try disabling c3/c6, this usually applies to offset users, manual voltage users should try running C3 and C6 report on Auto.

A handful of users' have reported that even after priming 12hrs+ they have recieved random bsods, *this does not really indicate that it's unstable*.

The error codes are not 100% and are not ALWAYS correct, with that said, stress testing in your main OS is not a good idea. If possible get yourself a spare HDD and load up windows and run all your stress testing on that. The idea of having another HDD is so that when your running your stress testing, background processes are at a minimum and should help indicate the main source of bsods, disabling the internet connection is also a good idea, same with any type of antivirus. Just remember too many bsods in a OS can cause the OS to become unstable ie corrupted file systems etc. With that said, if you pass 12hrs once you should be able to pass again, however, this does not mean go OCD stress testing.

*In a situation where you are getting random bsods try the following:*

 Try running C3 and C6 on AUTO with C1E and EIST Enabled.

 Clear CMOS (quick way - take the baterry out), load saved stable overclock, fresh windows install with pretty much nothing installed, no internet connection, nothing just a prime blend run. With minimum processes running and windows services, it would ba clear indication of stability without other 'things' such as a driver error, windows update, internet connection causing bsod.

 You could try the above or even a BIOS update, I stress that before you update, run stock setttings and then update the BIOS *(**Don't update the BIOS on an overclock setting, you could risk bricking the mobo*)

 Try Enabling all power saving features - C1E, EIST C3 and C6.

 Many have found that enabling SPREAD SPECTRUM reduces the voltage fluctuation.

 Try using Manual voltage instead of Offset.

 Go to control Panel/hardware and sound/power options and select High performance Mode.

 Take the RAM out of the equation, underclock it if you have to and see whether or not it continues.

 Try a fresh OS install on a spare HDD or something, remember as explained before, *too many bsods in the os = corrupt file system = unstable OS*

 IF you have an SSD Read THIS, it might help solve your problems.

 Run Prime on it's own and leave it!!!!

 Flash video bsod/freezing? Read THIS (Disable Hardware Acceleration)

Hopefully some of these TIPS could help you against the dreaded IDLE/RANDOM BSOD and get your CPU stable. I'll add some more TIPS along the way.









Quote:



BTW LINX tends to need quite alot vcore from my experience or i'm wrong? because i pass OCCT 4 (16) beta, like np, i pass 1344 FFT Prime 95 (30 mins) i would use the blend, but it takes so muchhhhhhhhh time i just cant stand it










The new AVX with IBT/LinX does indeed draw more vcore, all these stress testing are very much different form each other, however as mentioned before prime95 blend test with 90% available RAM is the best to use with sandybridge. All the other's are a waste of time.

Quote:



Other then that LINX crash in just over 25 seconds lol! i want to stop using it but i wonder what can i use other then this, with similar effects? or it is same as IBT, and OCCT linkpack? Oh and how long do i need to play BBC2, in order to find possible instability, (in genrall) is it fast? or i need to play whole day lol










AVX is present IBT, LinX and OCCT, so all will use the same instructions. If the 1344 and 1792 don't work well for you, use prime blend, standard or custom with your available RAM. If you're prime blend stable then you should be able to game as long as you want, bc2 is not really a stability tester if you know what I mean.

Quote:



Also, do i have to max out the game? because i only get like 5-10% cpu usage during it, and if you know some program that measure cpu usage in game would be great to know









Sorry for many questions










bc2 is quite cpu dependant afaik, so just running is more than enough. I think MSI afterburner has some form of monitoring, im not 100% sure on that.


----------



## psyside

1. My auto VCCIO is 1.050 set by mobo/BIOS with 8GB ram (but i setted it to 1.81) dunno why it sets so low on auto, but knowing i use 8GB memory @ 2133 mhz (its 1.5v) rated, i was advised to use 1.81, vccio and a bit higher dram 1.55+ i use atm, will try to set [email protected] 1.50, *does it goes together with Dram voltage? for e.g. if i use 1.5dram i should not raise the vccio? are they go linear or what? *:/

2. CPU PLL, yes your correct, i guess i'm barely stable with it, i tought as well to raise it to 1.50+ in order go get more stability, because lower then 1.400 it would BSOD, so a bit more should help, your right!

3.So using programs like LINX is not good for SB, ok i will forget about them, what do you think about new beta (15/16) OCCT versions? are they even optimized for SB?

4. P95, 1344 works good for me, its the only demanding and decent i hope test, which i passed with not much problems, unlike LINX, yea now i know FFt 1344 tests are not the best, but at least they are better then LINX (linkpack based programs) other then that i have not tried 1792 FFT, whats the difference? and do i have to use both of them? someone said they are the same, but im no sure.

5. Thanks alot one more time, always pleasure to chat with ya dude


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



1. My auto VCCIO is 1.050 set by mobo/BIOS with 8GB ram (but i setted it to 1.81) dunno why it sets so low on auto, but knowing i use 8GB memory @ 2133 mhz (its 1.5v) rated, i was advised to use 1.81, vccio and a bit higher dram 1.55+ i use atm, will try to set [email protected] 1.50, *does it goes together with Dram voltage? for e.g. if i use 1.5dram i should not raise the vccio? are they go linear or what? *:/










max recommend VCCIO is 1.2v for 24/7. If your ram is rated 1.5v, then use 1.5v, the VCCIO at that point can be left on auto or even a small bump to 1.125v could help stability.

Quote:



CPU PLL, yes your correct, i guess i'm barely stable with it, i tought as well to raise it to 1.50+ in order go get more stability, because lower then 1.400 it would BSOD, so a bit more should help, your right!


1.55 seems to be the sweet spot for me, try raising it slowly and test with prime each time. What I would recommend doing first to eliminate vccio or dram, is to put everything on stock and run the ram at it's rated voltage and timing and set the VCCIO to 1.125v, if it passes a considerable amount of time then you're good to go on the PLL. PLL voltage will continue giving you bsods or an 124 error untill you find the sweet spot, that sweet spot will be either full stability with your overclock and voltage or a bsod telling you to increase the vcore *NOT* the vtt or the PLL. Eliminate each thing one at a time and you'll get the hang of it.

Quote:



So using programs like LINX is not good for SB, ok i will forget about them, what do you think about new beta (15/16) OCCT versions? are they even optimized for SB?


Not really, all their good for is generating heat like mad. Not sure about OCCT/IBT.

Quote:



P95, 1344 works good for me, its the only demanding and decent i hope test, which i passed with not much problems, unlike LINX, yea now i know FFt 1344 tests are not the best, but at least they are better then LINX (linkpack based programs) other then that i have not tried 1792 FFT, whats the difference? and do i have to use both of them? someone said they are the same, but im no sure.


Forget LinX and concentrate on prime. If 1344 works well then try 1792, both are hard ffts to pass for sandybridge, but remember what I said about them being unreliable, they may pass with X settings but fail in the second time round. If you find that is happening then just use prime blend with 90% available RAM.

Hope that helps


----------



## brian19876

psyside said:


> 1. My auto VCCIO is 1.050 set by mobo/BIOS with 8GB ram (but i setted it to 1.81) dunno why it sets so low on auto, but knowing i use 8GB memory @ 2133 mhz (its 1.5v) rated, i was advised to use 1.81, vccio and a bit higher dram 1.55+ i use atm, will try to set [email protected] 1.50, *does it goes together with Dram voltage? for e.g. if i use 1.5dram i should not raise the vccio? are they go linear or what? *:/
> 
> 1.8 wow too high im at 1.1
> 
> i know its hard to wait for prime but set it up before you goto bed and let it run when your at school or work


----------



## brumby05

Trying to get 5Ghz stable. Both 1344 and 1792 tests don't really help me as I can pass them if I run independently and during a custom blend. I get a 124 bsod about 5-6 hours in to a 12 hour test.
I started at 1.43 vcore but failed 3 hours into custom blend.
At 1.44 vcore I failed after 5 hours custom blend.
Now I'm at 1.45 vcore and failed about 6 hours into custom blend.
At both 1.44 and 1.45 vcore I passed 1344 and 1792 during the custom blend. So it seems to me that doing the quick check by running them independently doesn't really help me.

I've tried reducing PLL down to about 1.5v but haven't seen any improvement. I've got it set at 1.71, should I trying going higher?

I was getting a 9c bsod when VTT was lower than 1.05v. I've since upped it to 1.25, which got rid of the 9c bsod but hasn't helped overall stability.

Suggestions? Should I keep pumping up the vcore, or try something else?


----------



## psyside

LOL sorry guys, what i meant was 1.18xx VCCIO not, 1.8


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 120 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask!*


My Sandybridge Guide
Quote:


> Spoiler: README
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. What you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to around level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v *(Scroll down or go to sandy stable club about PLL info). Then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> 
> *
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Biostar Mobo's*
> CPU Core Current max (AMP) - *150*
> Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *200*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones) doesn't boot into windows. With that function, you sacrifice sleep mode. You can't have overvoltage and Sleep working together, don't know why, could be BIOS related.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multi, test with prime, if it fails up vcore, if not up the multi. Until you are satisfied with the temps and it is stable then continue upping the vcore to stabalise.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ THIS & THIS*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14786120*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hackcremo

hey guys...i been running prime 95 BLEND nightly at 4.7 GHZ 2500K but wake up this morning saw my screen lock ups..No BSOD but simply hang with no display on screen..i do manually restart it and check back prime log, it hang start from 3am (my time)..before sleep, i saw my temp hover around 75-80..if the flaw because of cpu must got BSOD but just lock ups, is this because of ram??


----------



## Dragon69

@hackremo
this also happened to me before
all i did was try and oc it once again
my fault was the vcore, it wasnt steady enough
im not sure about yours though, i did my oc 1by1, cpu then i go for ram then gpu
sometimes your cpu hangs if vcore is not stable (correct me if im wrong)
or will get stock a the windows boot logo.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon69;14844802*
> @hackremo
> this also happened to me before
> all i did was try and oc it once again
> my fault was the vcore, it wasnt steady enough
> im not sure about yours though, i did my oc 1by1, cpu then i go for ram then gpu
> sometimes your cpu hangs if vcore is not stable (correct me if im wrong)
> or will get stock a the windows boot logo.


Normally i get BSOD indicate that my vcore or PLL voltage insufficient either too high or too low..code x101 and x124..
i just run prime blend with my ram at stock timing and voltage..
is it still vcore problem or ram??


----------



## brian19876

pwm freq should it be auto

cpu over current protection should it be set to auto

im trying to get stable 4.8 want to make sure not some thing stupid messing me up


----------



## eosgreen

how do i make these smaller...


----------



## eosgreen

sry lol duno how it double extra posted


----------



## eosgreen

..


----------



## munaim1

*eosgreen* do this:

Clear cmos, set the vccio to 1.125v and dram voltage to 1.65v and run prime blend custom blend with 1792 & 1344 and 90% of your available RAM. That should show signs of instability on the RAM. Run it for 15 mins each and screenshot it and post back here. Make sure the clock speed and everything eles is on stock. If it runs fine then we won't need to mess around with the DRAM voltage or the VCCIO.

*EDIT:*

Also make sure to set the stock timings.

I'll be back in an hour. hopefully you should be done by then.


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14845254*
> *eosgreen* do this:
> 
> Clear cmos, set the vccio to 1.125v and dram voltage to 1.65v and run prime blend custom blend with 1792 & 1344 and 90% of your available RAM. That should show signs of instability on the RAM. Run it for 15 mins each and screenshot it and post back here. Make sure the clock speed and everything eles is on stock. If it runs fine then we won't need to mess around with the DRAM voltage or the VCCIO.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Also make sure to set the stock timings.


i have been stable on many OC's they just need lots of voltage

also if vccio is not 1.15 wont that be bad for the chip since i want to be with .5v?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen;14845398*
> i have been stable on many OC's they just need lots of voltage
> 
> also if vccio is not 1.15 wont that be bad for the chip since i want to be with .5v?


not to worry, just do the above first then we can determine if that's the case and not something else. It's upto you if you still want to though.


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14846082*
> not to worry, just do the above first then we can determine if that's the case and not something else. It's upto you if you still want to though.


gonna do it now i was just told never to break the .5v so i get worried easily over that stuff


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen;14846698*
> gonna do it now i was just told never to break the .5v so i get worried easily over that stuff


The reason why I am telling you to do this is so that you won't have to touch the VCCIO later on and also because you set it 1.15v but it's actually receiving 1.81v which is way too high.

So please set the VCCIO to 1.125v, set the dram votlage to 1.65v and set the timings to it's stock and set the multi to 45 and the vcore to Manual and 1.3v and change all this:

PLL voltage to 1.45v
PLL overvoltage - disable (enable for higher multi's if you cannot boot)

and leave everything the way it is as you have shown in the screenshots.

Run prime blend 1344 for 15mins with 90% of your available RAM and report back with a screenshot showing cpu-z and prime blend and realtemp. If you get a bsod let me know what the error code is.


----------



## brian19876

does anyone know if i should leave

cpu over current protection set to auto


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14848248*
> does anyone know if i should leave
> 
> cpu over current protection set to auto


I believe so, however best place to ask is here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/901820-official-gigabyte-p67-z68-owners-club-111.html

I'm not so familiar with giga mobo's.


----------



## brian19876

thanks for all you help i have one more question about prime if i get a rounding error on a worker during prime with 1344 fft is that vcore


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14848745*
> thanks for all you help i have one more question about prime if i get a rounding error on a worker during prime with 1344 fft is that vcore


IIRC that's the RAM. whats your RAM settings? and are you running prime with 90% of your RAM?

*EDIT:*

Could also be vcore, no way of knowing, unlesss you're tweaking the RAM.


----------



## brian19876

was stable at 4.7 was trying for 4.8 my ram is set to 1600 at 1.6v did not change ram setting going to 4.8 same as 4.7


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14848935*
> was stable at 4.7 was trying for 4.8 my ram is set to 1600 at 1.6v did not change ram setting going to 4.8 same as 4.7


in that case it's the vcore, continue upping it until you are satisfied with the temps and it's stable.

*EDIT:*

Wow just realised this thread has gone just over 350 pages lol.... No worries all bit's of important info and findings are linked in the OP so should be eaier to find









May impement my little SB guide in the OP somewhere aswell.


----------



## devvfata1ity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


PLL overvoltage? what were your settings for 5.3+


PLL overvoltage was enabled in BIOS, PLL voltage was 1.7, anything more than this wont post, VCCio/VTT/QPI was 1.13v, CPU vcore was at 1.465v,1.472v, & 1.481v. I dint try higher voltages than these.


----------



## brian19876

Attachment 227847

Attachment 227848

Attachment 227849

Attachment 227850

hello how do my numbers look for 4.7


----------



## Flyingtreks

Hi everyone







. I have some problems loading into Windows where it just hangs at the Windows logo at even X46 multi. My only solution was to enable PLL over voltage. So reading some of the post regarding PLL over voltage, I understand if u enable PLL over voltage u lose the sleep functionality. Apart from that, any other negative impact from enabling it ?


----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brian19876*


Attachment 227847

Attachment 227848

Attachment 227849

Attachment 227850

hello how do my numbers look for 4.7


You have to add it together and show them to us so we can compare......


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *devvfata1ity*


PLL overvoltage was enabled in BIOS, PLL voltage was 1.7, anything more than this wont post, VCCio/VTT/QPI was 1.13v, CPU vcore was at 1.465v,1.472v, & 1.481v. I dint try higher voltages than these.


You need higher voltage than that.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *brian19876*


Attachment 227847

Attachment 227848

Attachment 227849

Attachment 227850

hello how do my numbers look for 4.7


where is cpu-z and RAM info? please refer to everyone elses screenshot.

Thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flyingtreks*


Hi everyone







. I have some problems loading into Windows where it just hangs at the Windows logo at even X46 multi. My only solution was to enable PLL over voltage. So reading some of the post regarding PLL over voltage, I understand if u enable PLL over voltage u lose the sleep functionality. Apart from that, any other negative impact from enabling it ?



Nope, just the sleep function gets disrupted, not sure as to when/if a BIOS fix will come for that.


----------



## Crabby654

I would like to join the club!

This is actually my first Intel build since my Pentium 90 from way back when and I love Intel. This is also my first ever 12 hour P95 test with this overclock.

Basically its a 4.8Ghz OC @1.4v and I'm actually very surprised that I got it stable so quickly considering I didn't do a hell of a whole lot. Munaim1 has a little guide (WHICH HE HASN'T MADE A POST FOR YET!!!!) and I used his suggested settings for the Digi+VRM for my board and most of the other settings where on default already. Just set my multiplier to 48 and voltage to 1.400v (because a few months ago I couldn't get it stable for 10 mins in P95 with anything lower) and boom a 12 hour P95 custom blend of 7200 megs of ram









On the right hand side is my second monitor which is a 15inch which is why it looks smaller.









Ugh I didn't relize that the picture got fuzzy, but its an Asus P8P67 Pro mobo.


----------



## munaim1

Could you add the pic as an attachement


----------



## Crabby654

Done!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crabby654*


Done!










thanks bud







I'll add it right now, in the mean time:

_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Quote:



*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_




Welcome to the club and also I'll add the guide in OP aswell.


----------



## brian19876

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


where is cpu-z and RAM info? please refer to everyone elses screenshot.

Thanks


sorry i cant follow directions i will rerun it my total is 1004.67 does that sound about right


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brian19876*


sorry i cant follow directions i will rerun it my total is 1004.67 does that sound about right


that does sound low.

By the way I've added my guide in the OP, it's under *IMPORTANT TIPS & FINDINGS*.










*edit:*

*****IMPORTANT TIPS AND FINDINGS*****

*Click below for my sandybridge guide or HERE*

*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*

Quote:



The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:

Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.

Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. What you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to around level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best.

Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v * (Scroll down or go to sandy stable club about PLL info). Then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it.

Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:

Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:

Quote:



For Asus Mobo's
CPU Current Capability - 140%
Phase and Duty Control - Extreme
EPU Power saving - Disabled
VRM Frequency - Manual - 350



Quote:



For Asrock Mobo's
Turbo Boost Power - Manual
Short Duration Power Limit - 250
Long Duration Power Limit - 250
Core current Limit - 250



Quote:



For Biostar Mobo's
CPU Core Current max (AMP) - 150
Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - 200



Quote:



For Zotac Mobo's
Turbo Boost Power Max - 200
Turbo Boost Short Power Max - 200



Quote:



For Gigabyte Mobo's
Turbo Power Limit - 200



Quote:



For MSI Mobo's
Short Duration Power Limit- 250
Long Duration Power Limit - 250


Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones) doesn't boot into windows. With that function, you sacrifice sleep mode. You can't have overvoltage and Sleep working together, don't know why, could be BIOS related.

This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable.

Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and go back and change the vcore accordingly, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!

Work your way up from there, increase multi, test with prime, if it fails up vcore, if not up the multi. Until you are satisfied with the temps and it is stable then continue upping the vcore to stabalise.

Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to find your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task









Head over to the Sandy Stable Club for more info and tips









Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ THIS & THIS

Quote:



Originally Posted by munaim1


Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.



One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.

*
*
*
*
**









Random / Idle BSODS & Tips

**If your sandybridge is giving you problems under light load or idle, then try disabling c3/c6, this usually applies to offset users, manual voltage users should try running C3 and C6 report on Auto.

A handful of users' have reported that even after priming 12hrs+ they have recieved random bsods, this does not really indicate that it's unstable.

The error codes are not 100% and are not ALWAYS correct, with that said, stress testing in your main OS is not a good idea. If possible get yourself a spare HDD and load up windows and run all your stress testing on that. The idea of having another HDD is so that when your running your stress testing, background processes are at a minimum and should help indicate the main source of bsods, disabling the internet connection is also a good idea, same with any type of antivirus. Just remember too many bsods in a OS can cause the OS to become unstable ie corrupted file systems etc. With that said, if you pass 12hrs once you should be able to pass again, however, this does not mean go OCD stress testing.

In a situation where you are getting random bsods try the following:

 Try running C3 and C6 on AUTO with C1E and EIST Enabled.

 Clear CMOS (quick way - take the baterry out), load saved stable overclock, fresh windows install with pretty much nothing installed, no internet connection, nothing just a prime blend run. With minimum processes running and windows services, it would ba clear indication of stability without other 'things' such as a driver error, windows update, internet connection causing bsod.

 You could try the above or even a BIOS update, I stress that before you update, run stock setttings and then update the BIOS (**Don't update the BIOS on an overclock setting, you could risk bricking the mobo)

 Try Enabling all power saving features - C1E, EIST C3 and C6.

 Many have found that enabling SPREAD SPECTRUM reduces the voltage fluctuation.

 Try using Manual voltage instead of Offset.

 Go to control Panel/hardware and sound/power options and select High performance Mode.

 Take the RAM out of the equation, underclock it if you have to and see whether or not it continues.

 Try a fresh OS install on a spare HDD or something, remember as explained before, too many bsods in the os = corrupt file system = unstable OS

 IF you have an SSD Read THIS, it might help solve your problems.

 Run Prime on it's own and leave it!!!!

 Flash video bsod/freezing? Read THIS (Disable Hardware Acceleration)

Hopefully some of these TIPS could help you against the dreaded IDLE/RANDOM BSOD and get your CPU stable. I'll add some more TIPS along the way.









IMPORTANT FINDINGS ABOUT SANDYBRIDGE

PLL Voltage etc - READ THIS & THIS

Quote:



Originally Posted by munaim1


Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 and no boot up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.


*


----------



## munaim1

***************Choosing & Overclocking RAM for Sandybridge***************

These are all the links that come to mind when sandybridge users think about *overclocking* or *choosing *RAM:

Sandy Bridge Memory Scaling: Choosing the Best DDR3

The Best Memory for Sandy Bridge

Choosing the Best Memory for LGA1155 Platform

These articles not only help 1155 users choose RAM but also show what overclocking them really does in terms of benchmarking and everday usage. I recommend reading those before overclocking RAM or choosing it for Sandy!!









READ THE FULL THREAD HERE: http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...ndybridge.html


----------



## brian19876

does any one know if i should enable c1e on a gigabyte board i was wondering because the guide linked on the first page of this forum said to disable it. i posted on the gigabyte mother board page but hardly has any activity on it


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14853712*
> does any one know if i should enable c1e on a gigabyte board i was wondering because the guide linked on the first page of this forum said to disable it. i posted on the gigabyte mother board page but hardly has any activity on it


enable it, if you experience problems with it then disable it, same with EIST. Sandybridge overclocking is different now.


----------



## Crabby654

Hmm I sort of want to read up on the Digi+VRM options that are on my motherboard because I am unclear of what they exactly do, like the CPU Current Capability going to 140% for example hmmm.

I actually had a bit of fun running P95 for 12 hours, I went to bed and kept waking up by accident ever hour to check my computer haha, need moar sleep. I sort of want to see if I can push my rig to 5Ghz for a 24/7 OC but I think the temps might get a bit to high.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14853853*
> Hmm I sort of want to read up on the Digi+VRM options that are on my motherboard because I am unclear of what they exactly do, like the CPU Current Capability going to 140% for example hmmm.
> 
> I actually had a bit of fun running P95 for 12 hours, I went to bed and kept waking up by accident ever hour to check my computer haha, need moar sleep. I sort of want to see if I can push my rig to 5Ghz for a 24/7 OC but I think the temps might get a bit to high.


Read this in reagards to VRM's http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/943109-about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-125w.html

Cpu Current capability allows max current to cpu which could allow for higher overclocking and can also help with stability, kinda like the power limits available in other mobo's. I always leave 140% so my mobo does not restrict my overclock in anyway.

If you hit 80/85c in prime it's still okay because you won't be hitting those temps unless you're stress testing, so everyday general usage won't see higher than 75c which is fine imho but obviously depends on voltage and how high you want to go.

Just to let you know, im prime stable and my temps are 61-69-70-67 after a 12hours blend, I barely see 60c when playing bc2.


----------



## Crabby654

Well having success with 1.400v @4.8Ghz I feel like I could maybe go to 5Ghz at around 1.45v which I believe is what most people call the safe max?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14853994*
> Well having success with 1.400v @4.8Ghz I feel like I could maybe go to 5Ghz at around 1.45v which I believe is what most people call the safe max?


safe is whatever *you* think it is, I've given my opinon on what I think is safe, is in the OP, but yeah you could likely go for 5ghz with 1.45v, however getting 5ghz+ stable does take a little time especially when you start tweaking the PLL and VCCIO along with the vcore.


----------



## The Viper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14853994*
> Well having success with 1.400v @4.8Ghz I feel like I could maybe go to 5Ghz at around 1.45v which I believe is what most people call the safe max?


goodluck with that...i had a good measure of stability at [email protected] so i tried jumpin to 5.0 and man that was a rough jump. Everything started going haywire at 5.0, went back to 4.8. Ill give it a shot agaain when i get more time and cooler temps. BTW at 5.0 it looked like i needed about 1.44-1.46V


----------



## Crabby654




----------



## Tunagoblin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14854368*
> Hmm, maybe in the future I will give it a go, for now time to let the computer breathe a little bit. But I am super happy I am stable with my current OC tho. Time to work on my ram...again ><


You'll have big vcore jump before going to get to 5.0 unless you have the golden chip.
99% of SB vcore rise after 4.8 is drastic.
I'm at [email protected] and I need 1.490 for 5.0.
After that it needs more and more.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14852993*
> 
> On the right hand side is my second monitor which is a 15inch which is why it looks smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh I didn't relize that the picture got fuzzy, but its an Asus P8P67 Pro mobo.


How do you get that CPU usage gadget? what is that program, please answer thanks!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14854964*
> How do you get that CPU usage gadget? what is that program, please answer thanks!


here


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14854964*
> How do you get that CPU usage gadget? what is that program, please answer thanks!


The side gadgets is actually the Windows Gadget Platform. Control Panel -> Programs and Features -> Turn Windows Features On or Off -> Put a check in Windows Gadget Platform.

Cpu Meter -> http://addgadget.com/all_cpu_meter/
Network Meter -> http://addgadget.com/network_meter/

Just right click your desktop and click Gadgets to customize everything


----------



## iBlendYourFace

I just lowered my PLL voltage to 1.586 from 1.709. On a 1344/1792 run it didn't seem to negatively effect stability, and it lowered my temps by 2/3 degrees.

I would have gone lower but I can't with this mobo.


----------



## Crabby654

I wonder if I should mess with my PLL Voltage because I did what munaim suggested and set it to 1.700v and it was stable in a 12 hour P95 test, hmmmmmm


----------



## iBlendYourFace

The lower you go on you PLL voltage the better. Although if you set it to low you will get 0x124 BSODs, but that usually doesn't happen until you put it below 1.5.


----------



## Crabby654

Would you recommend a 12 P95 blend test to test for the 0x124 BSODS? or is there some other shorter test to figure it out?


----------



## munaim1

This was only a week ago, since then my rig is running 100% fine, temps are 3/4c better aswell = win









Read the OP, everything is on there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14786120*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.


----------



## iBlendYourFace

If you are already 12 hr stable you should just test with 1344 and 1792 FFTs, because it would take a very long time otherwise.

The longer you run them the more chance of failing because of unreliability, so you should probably only run them for 15 minutes like in the normal blend.


----------



## Flyingtreks

Hi, so how is it that some do not require PLL overvoltage enabled to get into windows ? Any other settings to take note of ? thanx


----------



## fuloran1

So I have noticed that for my prime 1344 testing, worker2 always does one less test than the others, anyone have any idea why?


----------



## Crabby654

So I've just jacked down my PLL Voltage from 1.700v -> 1.600v, did 20 min each of 1344 and 1792 FFT's and it stable. Not only that, but my highest core temp in last nights P95 12 hour was 79c and with the PLL voltage lowered to 1.600v the highest a core got to was 73c. I gotta say...WOW


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14859419*
> So I've just jacked down my PLL Voltage from 1.700v -> 1.600v, did 20 min each of 1344 and 1792 FFT's and it stable. Not only that, but my highest core temp in last nights P95 12 hour was 79c and with the PLL voltage lowered to 1.600v the highest a core got to was 73c. I gotta say...WOW


Awesome, I'm doing the same. Trying to nail down the lowest vcore/pll for a 4.5 oc. Just lowering it to 1.7 from 1.83 lowered my load temps by 5c! Still seems very stable as well. Nice work!


----------



## brian19876

i enabled c1e and speedstep c3/c6 on auto seems to be still stable i see my clocks go down to 1600 should my vcore change


----------



## Crabby654

Ya thats normal with the C states, my clock drops from 4.8 -> 1.6 and my Vcore goes from 1.4 -> 1.0

I was actually hesitant seeing this but now I'm used to it and kind of like it to be honest.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14859835*
> i enabled c1e and speedstep c3/c6 on auto seems to be still stable i see my clocks go down to 1600 should my vcore change


your clocks will go down to 1600 at idle to to Intel Speedstep, its a power and heat saving feature that takes your chip down to ~20Watts instead of the 95+W it'd be running at if clocked at max all the time







dont worry, it'll go back up under load!


----------



## brian19876

how long does it idle before the vcore drops mine does not seem to drop


----------



## Crabby654

Well it usually drops instantaneously with the Core Speed but my VCore does fluctuate between 1.000v - 1.2ish on idle.

I don't have a whole lot of experience with these settings. But I'm sure if you have your C states enabled and the speedstech enabled, maybe the CPU Spread spectrum as well? I think it should all work gravy.


----------



## brian19876

i guess im missing something i will have to look tommrow im in about 6 hours of prime at 4.8


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flyingtreks*


Hi, so how is it that some do not require PLL overvoltage enabled to get into windows ? Any other settings to take note of ? thanx


Not sure, just the how the cpu works I guess. PLL overvoltage only need when you can't boot a particular multi, usually the high ones (48+)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


So I have noticed that for my prime 1344 testing, worker2 always does one less test than the others, anyone have any idea why?


What version of prime??? I have no idea.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *crabby654*


So I've just jacked down my PLL Voltage from 1.700v -> 1.600v, did 20 min each of 1344 and 1792 FFT's and it stable. Not only that, but my highest core temp in last nights P95 12 hour was 79c and with the PLL voltage lowered to 1.600v the highest a core got to was 73c. I gotta say...WOW



PLl votlage at those region certainly help voltage, i'm down by around 3/4c maybe even 5c. Testing the PLL voltage from 1.4v was the best thing I did lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brian19876*


i guess im missing something i will have to look tommrow im in about 6 hours of prime at 4.8


C1E and Speedstep should have done the trick, both enabled should downclock your cpu, if it's not then you may need to do additional checks.

First save the OC profile!!! then clear the cmos (quick way - take off CMOS battery) and load it up again and then check if the downclocking is working.

If that hasn't worked then it's something in your OS that is using the cpu and preventing it from idling. Task manager - tab process would be the best place to look.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdon*


your clocks will go down to 1600 at idle to to Intel Speedstep, its a power and heat saving feature that takes your chip down to ~*20Watts* instead of the 95+W it'd be running at if clocked at max all the time







dont worry, it'll go back up under load!


i like this idle










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kdon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


i like this idle










haha wow thats super low... checked mine today with a few apps open, gonna end everything later and see how low it'll go haha shoot


----------



## coolhandluke41

this is on offset btw with all crap running on the background


----------



## munaim1

very nice luk, im at 13w right now.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


very nice luk, im at 13w right now.


thanks
it makes me feel like i'm saving the planet ..


----------



## psyside

Anyone can tell suggest a program that show cpu usage ingame? : /

I can,t seem to find that type of software anywhere


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Well basically i went stable for 24+ hours. Seeing that i can read directions and didnt run Real temp or a custom blend for my 8GB memory the first 14 hrs. But hell just makes me more confident in my OC.


----------



## Hackcremo

Succeed overclock my i5 2500K to 4.5GHz..next target 4.7Ghz..overclock is addiction..


----------



## FoLmEr

Hmm, just wanted to share my experiences with PLL so far...

I tried going by Munaim's advice of lowering the PLL to 1.4v and work my way up from there. Nothing happens. Same stability as 1.8v, same degrees, same everything. Now, 1.4v SHOULD be some sort of limit value that'll produce reliable errors to work with, shouldn't it?

Maybe Gigabyte has some sort of protection against too low set PLL. Maybe some BIOS settings interfere with PLL. Maybe it's a BIOS bug.

I must say I'm a bit sceptical about the whole PLL thing. Some are lowering it to ~1.6v; that's a rather huge jump and a lot more than Intel's specs saying minimum 1.71 for SB. For what? Less heat? To me it seems like introducing more variables into the stable system equation, making it even harder to solve.

Yes, I've read Rellian's rather elaborate post http://www.overclock.net/14658240-post2993.html but he also disabled HT and ran RAM at default, already taking strain off of the CPU to play with lower voltages.

PLL's default voltage is 1.8v (more than RAM, more than all other CPU components) and for a reason. I can only wonder what the implications are?


----------



## Ixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;14863500*
> Hmm, just wanted to share my experiences with PLL so far...
> 
> I tried going by Munaim's advice of lowering the PLL to 1.4v and work my way up from there. Nothing happens. Same stability as 1.8v, same degrees, same everything. Now, 1.4v SHOULD be some sort of limit value that'll produce reliable errors to work with, shouldn't it?
> 
> Maybe Gigabyte has some sort of protection against too low set PLL. Maybe some BIOS settings interfere with PLL. Maybe it's a BIOS bug.
> 
> I must say I'm a bit sceptical about the whole PLL thing. Some are lowering it to ~1.6v; that's a rather huge jump and a lot more than Intel's specs saying minimum 1.71 for SB. For what? Less heat? To me it seems like introducing more variables into the stable system equation, making it even harder to solve.
> 
> Yes, I've read Rellian's rather elaborate post http://www.overclock.net/14658240-post2993.html but he also disabled HT and ran RAM at default, already taking strain off of the CPU to play with lower voltages.
> 
> PLL's default voltage is 1.8v (more than RAM, more than all other CPU components) and for a reason. I can only wonder what the implications are?


Interesting, well I found adjusting the PLL voltage according to munaim1's post has at least helped make the error codes more relevant to the error, I was getting 0x124 until I found my lowest stable setting getting me a 0x101 at 1.45v PLL. I'm currently running and still testing 4.9GHz at around 1.448v~ vcore. I have not adjusted the VCCIO or PCH voltages, but I may try enabling spread spectrum and see what effect it has, and whether I can lower my vcore as a result.

I can't say the PLL voltage being lower has helped my temperature considerably, if at all, but mainly it has helped me identify errors quicker and more accurately.


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixel;14863702*
> I can't say the PLL voltage being lower has helped my temperature considerably, if at all, but mainly it has helped me identify errors quicker and more accurately.


Hm, I just thought about this for a little while and I think this is pretty accurate.

By my logic, undervolting (WEAKENING) the part of your CPU responsible for maintaining clock frequency (as in locking to a phase) is bound to accentuate potential flaws of other areas of the CPU. Flaws you probably wouldn't even have noticed had PLLv been at stock.
In effect you're increasing vcore to gain stability at a given clock frequency, and then lowering PLLv, decreasing the stability you just tried to achieve. And why? For the extra -3~6C during stress testing? Yeah, I'm not buying into this.
If anything, it makes you increase your other voltages more aggressively, too, due to giving your CPU worse conditions to operate under.

I do see it having a function tho. Suppose what I'm saying is correct; then it'll be another tool for testing in that finding "stability" w/ low PLLv, you can be sure that putting it back up to stock will only provide better conditions of keeping that "stability".

If I'm way off here, please, by all means, do enlighten me


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;14864098*
> Hm, I just thought about this for a little while and I think this is pretty accurate.
> 
> By my logic, undervolting (WEAKENING) the part of your CPU responsible for maintaining clock frequency (as in locking to a phase) is bound to accentuate potential flaws of other areas of the CPU. Flaws you probably wouldn't even have noticed had PLLv been at stock.
> In effect you're increasing vcore to gain stability at a given clock frequency, and then lowering PLLv, decreasing the stability you just tried to achieve. And why? For the extra -3~6C during stress testing? Yeah, I'm not buying into this.
> If anything, it makes you increase your other voltages more aggressively, too, due to giving your CPU worse conditions to operate under.
> 
> I do see it having a function tho. Suppose what I'm saying is correct; then it'll be another tool for testing in that finding "stability" w/ low PLLv, you can be sure that putting it back up to stock will only provide better conditions of keeping that "stability".
> 
> If I'm way off here, please, by all means, do enlighten me


Well from my own personal experience. About 2 months ago when I got my original OC I was ONLY stable at 1.4v VCore and this was before I touched ANY other bios setting (literally everything at default). Then the other day I came across munaim talking about the Digi+VRM settings and the PPL voltage and decided to mess around.

I did all the Digi+VRM settings he recommended for my mobo AND I lowered my PLL to 1.700v and then did my 12+ Blend test, 79c highest core temp and stable.

I said what the hell if I have to be stable at 1.400v vcore and the PPL voltage is at 1.7v, may as well lower PLL a bit. I lowered it to 1.600v PLL and left my VCore at 1.400v, I did about 2 hours of 1344 and 1792 FFT's tests in Prime95 and still stable BUT with a lower temp of about 5c.

I'd say for adding no additional VCore and a lower PLL is a good thing in my case. Lower temps and same VCore = win fer me!


----------



## brian19876

i lowered my pll voltage to 1.72 and my temps dropped 3-4 c


----------



## brian19876

View attachment 227979


now stable at 4.8


----------



## brian19876

View attachment 227980


View attachment 227981


View attachment 227982


View attachment 227983


my total is about 1025 this is low i think because multimedia numbers
i dont know if im running a different version or not set up properly if you look at the example on the first page that multi media integer is different than mine


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no_safe_HAVEN;14862294*
> Well basically i went stable for 24+ hours. Seeing that i can read directions and didnt run Real temp or a custom blend for my 8GB memory the first 14 hrs. But hell just makes me more confident in my OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo;14863333*
> Succeed overclock my i5 2500K to 4.5GHz..next target 4.7Ghz..overclock is addiction..


Both added, Thank you for taking the time and contributing to the thread. Welcome to the club









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14865053*
> View attachment 227979
> 
> now stable at 4.8


Updated your submission, your old submission is still available in the old section, you can make comparisons between your own chip and how much the voltage jumps betweek your overclocks etc.

Not sure whats up with sandra, but download and install from here: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html

Also please do me a favour and add each of the test, just like the other's have done so.

_*FoLmer*_

It does seem thatcertainly, with Asus mobo's, that the lowering of the PLL has had a *positive* effect on stability. Now whilst every chip is different so are the mobo's, whether they be by BIOS or whatever, the PLL voltage is only a recommendation that I think you should try, it may work for *you* it may not.

When working with things like this, yes you are considering intel recommendations, however when overclocking you 'kinda' take these shoddy recommendations out the window, I mean they couldn't even say what max voltage and operating temps are suppose to be SB. I mean how difficult is it saying the max volts and temps is 'this' for 24/7.

Just a note I use to run my 775 at 1.6v, which I eventually sold after 4 years, way out of intel recommendation and IIRC their also was a pll voltage recommendation which concides with increasing it to allow for stability. Sandybridge is completely different, now leaving the safety features on have no adverse affect on the stability but like I said every chip is different and the settings operate in a different way which have different effects than older gen chips.

Hope that helps you


----------



## fuloran1

500 rep munaim? Awesome!!!! You deserve it man!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14866376*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 rep munaim? Awesome!!!! You deserve it man!


Thanks bud, not bad for 5 months work lol


----------



## Ixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14866393*
> Thanks bud, not bad for 5 months work lol


Rep also given from me for helping me in my thread for overclocking my i7 2600K CPU.

I think I've found my stable PLL voltage after many more 0x124 during Prime95 testing. It's now currently set at 1.55v, so if it remains stable for a few more hours I suppose I could try reducing the CPU vcore and see if it will go below 1.45v~ at 4.9GHz.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ixel;14866536*
> Rep also given from me for helping me in my thread for overclocking my i7 2600K CPU.
> 
> I think I've found my stable PLL voltage after many more 0x124 during Prime95 testing. It's now currently set at 1.55v, so if it remains stable for a few more hours I suppose I could try reducing the CPU vcore and see if it will go below 1.45v~ at 4.9GHz.


Thanks bud









Wow that's quite strange, because my sweet spot seems to be 1.55v aswell. Been using my rig for the last week and a half and all is well. You could try reducing the vcore but I don't think that will work, more than likely it may give you a 101 error, however by all means try it out and let us know how you get on.

Just a note to everyone, I may recommend that you takes the PLL voltage down to 1.4v and start raising it, however I never said where to stop. Some people have found better stability above 1.8v PLL, so testing from 1.4v you can go as high as 1.9v for 24/7. IIRC one member (I think it's Tunagoblin)requires 1.83v for stability, anything less just doesn't work out that well and funny thing is, he has also doesn't have a asus mobo. So this PLL thing may only be for Asus, but nothing is set in stone, only time will tell.. Please be patient we are still working on that


----------



## Crabby654

Hmm I didn't realize we had the same mobo munaim1, I think I may trying to lower my PLL to 1.55v and see what that yields for me. I figure it will be good since your overclock is much more aggressive than mine.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14866633*
> Hmm I didn't realize we had the same mobo munaim1, I think I may trying to lower my PLL to 1.55v and see what that yields for me. I figure it will be good since your overclock is much more aggressive than mine.


what is your PLL currently set to right now?


----------



## Crabby654

1.600v PLL at the moment, Its stable through an hour of 1344 and 1792 FTT's


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14866684*
> 1.600v PLL at the moment, Its stable through an hour of 1344 and 1792 FTT's


you could try 1.4 and work your way up, by the way you don't need to run those FFT's for that long, half an hour each is more than enough lol.

Good luck


----------



## Crabby654

Ya maybe I will try to work my way up from 1.4v, if I can get lower temps then hell ya.

I only let them run that long because I got hungry and got stuck at the McDonalds drive through....


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14866757*
> Ya maybe I will try to work my way up from 1.4v, if I can get lower temps then hell ya.
> 
> I only let them run that long because I got hungry and got stuck at the McDonalds drive through....


lol









Anyways.....................
*There is two parts to this thread, one for stability and the other for benchmarking. Please don't get the two mixed up!! The benchmarking is just for fun, a bit of healthy competition amongst sandybridge users!! The main purposes of this thread has not and will not be derailed and will continue as it is, primarily focusing on stability. The benchmarking section is open to EVERYONE with the 2500k/2600k, not just the stable people*

Quote:


> *Benchmarking via SiSoftware Sandra*
> 
> Make sure you run each of the processor benchmarks, *Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multi-Media, Cryptography and Multi-Core Efficiency*, .
> 
> With all four benchmarks you will add up the 'points' and have a total for each, then all four will be added to give you a TOTAL score.
> *ONE SIMPLE RULE*
> 
> *Make sure two instances of CPU-Z is open, one for RAM and the other for core speed and make sure you have notepad open with your OCN name!!!*
> 
> *All SiSoftware Sandra benching must follow this*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *If it's not like the above, then it won't be accepted, simple as!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ***System may be unresponsive during the benchmarks, be patient and it will finish.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************DOWNLOADS**************
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html
> 
> SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html


----------



## Crabby654

So this is interesting. I set my PLL to 1.400v and the computer would NOT post at all until I went to 1.500v.

Started doing the FFT tests at 1.500v and its stable 

The max core temp I got was 72c. So it seems it went down 1c by going down from 1.600v -> 1.500v. Although who knows how accurate that is since I have watercooling. So I'm sure its about the same, but I'll be leaving it at 1.500v, lower voltage and same stability? I'll take it!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14867193*
> So this is interesting. I set my PLL to 1.400v and the computer would NOT post at all until I went to 1.500v.
> 
> Started doing the FFT tests at 1.500v and its stable
> 
> The max core temp I got was 72c. So it seems it went down 1c by going down from 1.600v -> 1.500v. Although who knows how accurate that is since I have watercooling. So I'm sure its about the same, but I'll be leaving it at 1.500v, lower voltage and same stability? I'll take it!


that's eactly what im talking about!!! same happened to me, mine started to post around the 1.47 mark and kept on bsoding until I got to 1.55v. Reducing the temps just by taking PLL votlage down and having the same stability = win.


----------



## Ixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14866602*
> Thanks bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's quite strange, because my sweet spot seems to be 1.55v aswell. Been using my rig for the last week and a half and all is well. You could try reducing the vcore but I don't think that will work, more than likely it may give you a 101 error, however by all means try it out and let us know how you get on.
> 
> Just a note to everyone, I may recommend that you takes the PLL voltage down to 1.4v and start raising it, however I never said where to stop. Some people have found better stability above 1.8v PLL, so testing from 1.4v you can go as high as 1.9v for 24/7. IIRC one member (I think it's Tunagoblin)requires 1.83v for stability, anything less just doesn't work out that well and funny thing is, he has also doesn't have a asus mobo. So this PLL thing may only be for Asus, but nothing is set in stone, only time will tell.. Please be patient we are still working on that


Yeah, very coincidental that our PLL voltages both require 1.55v, I'm just glad I didn't bother doing it at the increments the BIOS offered, and skipped one or two at a time, would've taken me longer otherwise.

I've been playing on my TF2 server for a while too, as that usually gives me a BSOD if I play longer than an hour, but all is well







. With 24 players running around it's pretty much warfare on cp_orange_x3.

I'll adjust vcore shortly as it's still stable, after I've saved this OC profile that is, and see if I can nudge it down an increment or more. As Tesco say, every little helps, even though I don't shop there (Ocado for me







).

Do you also think slowing down my memory or loosening the timings slightly may help me lower vcore without too much loss in performance?


----------



## munaim1

Here are my BIOS settings for my overclock:























































Note: Im using LLC HIGH because it works best for me when using OFFSET (Less voltage fluctuations), when using manual I tend to use the Ultra high.


----------



## Ixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14867646*
> Here are my BIOS settings for my overclock:
> 
> Note: Im using LLC HIGH because it works best for me when using OFFSET (Less voltage fluctuations), when using manual I tend to use the Ultra high.


I see, well the only differences I see are...
- Multiplier (obviously)
- Turbo ratio is by per core, not all cores
- Memory speeds are set, not auto
- LLC is high, not ultra high
- VCCIO is manual, not auto
- CPU current capability 140%, mine is 130%
- Vcore offset value (obviously)

With turbo ratio per core, I wonder if one could do something like (me for example), 51, 50, 49, 49 with the same vcore, or whether one core or two cores would still require a higher voltage regardless? I understand that could add some complications.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ munaim1..how you like the offset so far ?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;14867895*
> @ munaim1..how you like the offset so far ?


stupidly awesome, what's manual?????









idling at around 1.1 FTW, im glad I switched.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm glad you switched ,your 25K will appreciate too (you got a nice chip ..take care of it)


----------



## Crabby654

I've wanted to mess with the offset a bit myself but I have no idea what I would be doing, its still greek to me. But my voltage does shoot down to 1.000v when idling, so I'm not sure if its really necessary for me to be playing with it atm.


----------



## brian19876

wonder if cpu over current protection in my bios is the same setting as cpu current capability in yours munaim1 mine is set to auto i wonder if i should set it to +40%


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876;14868205*
> wonder if cpu over current protection in my bios is the same setting as cpu current capability in yours munaim1 mine is set to auto i wonder if i should set it to +40%


cpu over current protection comes to play under offset bid time (next step in tweaking offset) it will change you idle Vcore (different value under different LLC=>specially ultra high)..to get offset just right you have to spend few hours..TBH 140% is to much in my opinion if i remember correctly it will work wonders if you using
*-*(minus) offset

have fun guys ..this is where Intel shines compared to AMD

EDIT; you want your idle no less then 1.000~1.016v or you will freeze under light load


----------



## McLaren_F1

munaim1, hows bios 1850?


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14866322*
> It does seem thatcertainly, with Asus mobo's, that the lowering of the PLL has had a *positive* effect on stability. Now whilst every chip is different so are the mobo's, whether they be by BIOS or whatever, the PLL voltage is only a recommendation that I think you should try, it may work for *you* it may not.
> 
> When working with things like this, yes you are considering intel recommendations, however when overclocking you 'kinda' take these shoddy recommendations out the window, I mean they couldn't even say what max voltage and operating temps are suppose to be SB. I mean how difficult is it saying the max volts and temps is 'this' for 24/7.
> 
> Just a note I use to run my 775 at 1.6v, which I eventually sold after 4 years, way out of intel recommendation and IIRC their also was a pll voltage recommendation which concides with increasing it to allow for stability. Sandybridge is completely different, now leaving the safety features on have no adverse affect on the stability but like I said every chip is different and the settings operate in a different way which have different effects than older gen chips.
> 
> Hope that helps you


Yeah, I guess you're right about there being different implementations on different mobos. And the chip has it's preferences as well.

It just seems my Gigabyte is immune to changing PLL. Nothing happens, except for below 1.4, then it won't post. But between 1.4-1.8 it's exactly the same.

Well, I did have one thing happen just a few hours ago, where I had the PLLv @ 1.6v and I got 5-6C lower temps doing a few LinX runs. It turned out it was somewhat buggy tho, as I was getting only ~70 Gflops where I'm usually scoring 105 or so, and after a restart with exactly the same settings, everything was back to normal. Strange. I don't like all this randomness and unpredictability when taking on a project like this requiring quite a few hours dedicated.

Anyway, I've posted in the Z68 Gigabyte club to hear if they have anything cool to share about this issue. I'll report back with my findings.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


munaim1, hows bios 1850?


so far so good, havn't had any problems.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FoLmEr*


Yeah, I guess you're right about there being different implementations on different mobos. And..... ~snip


Indeed weird, however that is a sign of instablity. Try and clear the CMOS and reload the overclock and retest. Sometimes the wierdness lies in the BIOS.

Anyways let us know how you get on.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


]










Note: Im using LLC HIGH because it works best for me when using OFFSET (Less voltage fluctuations), when using manual I tend to use the Ultra high.


C6 & C3 reports disabeled? why bro? i tought they should be left on auto.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


C6 & C3 reports disabeled? why bro? i tought they should be left on auto.


He switched to offset I believe.


----------



## Flyingtreks

Hi, I'm trying to see how much Vcore / heat i can reduce so i went with PLLv all the way down to 1.4v and it posts normally and also reduced the vcore to 1.408v as opposed to 1.424v which was stable but resulted in error 101 during prime blend. My question is, is it just the Vcore ?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flyingtreks*


Hi, I'm trying to see how much Vcore / heat i can reduce so i went with PLLv all the way down to 1.4v and it posts normally and also reduced the vcore to 1.408v as opposed to 1.424v which was stable but resulted in error 101 during prime blend. My question is, is it just the Vcore ?


101 is usually vcore yes.


----------



## jcharlesr75

So far just over an hour prime blend stable at 4.5Ghz, 1.375 volts and core 3 broke 70c once, but the other cores are holding about 6c lower. Will provide a validation and screenshot after i break two hours.


----------



## munaim1

Just a reminder:

Quote:



*Rules*

*SiSoftware Sandra Benching is open to everyone with SB, info below the rules is available*

*1.* *12 HOURS+ STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with ATLEAST 90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM used*

****Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have****
****To do Custom BLEND and JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available****
****All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile)****

*2.* *MUST* have a screenie *WHILE UNDER LOAD* with your *OCN name* (notepad etc), *CPU-Z 1.57.1 or *1.58** and *REALTEMP 3.67 ONLY!!*

****REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running!!!****
****Z68 GIGABYTE MUST ALSO SHOW EASYTUNE6 (last tab - hwMonitor) or HWiNFO FOR VCORE****

*3.* *LIST YOUR COOLING* (notepad etc) and provide screenie of *RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER.*

****TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.****

*4.* *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*

*All submissions must follow a similar template like this!!!!
(This is mine before a few rules got amended)*
*CLICK HERE*

*IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE*
*Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z...s-history.html

Realtemp 3.67 link: http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/realtemp/

Prime95 (Homepage- All versions available) link: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/

SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2...load-2056.html
*

*

Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.

Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability, which might be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.

On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it 'may' not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which could be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.

Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.

There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.

This is JUST the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.

This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb)
BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!









*


----------



## jcharlesr75

Lol, was that for me?? Sorry I dont have time to do the 12 hour test right now, im just testing to see if ive got a nice two hour stable oc for folding. Now if youll accept 12 hours of smp 8 folding i could easily show you that.


----------



## Phantom NZXT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75*


So far just over an hour prime blend stable at 4.5Ghz, 1.375 volts and core 3 broke 70c once, but the other cores are holding about 6c lower. Will provide a validation and screenshot after i break two hours.


1.375v seems high for 4.5 on a 2600k... no?


----------



## jcharlesr75

I could probably push it down some as im getting the hang of the llc settings on this board. With vdroop i was stable for two hours between 1.344 and 1.356 according to et6....


----------



## Phantom NZXT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75;14873638*
> I could probably push it down some as im getting the hang of the llc settings on this board. With vdroop i was stable for two hours between 1.344 and 1.356 according to et6....


@jcharlesr75
Just a few comments to maybe help you get a lower voltage...
Do some playing around around. I found 12hr rock solid stability with my i7-2600k @ 4.5 with only 1.312v. I'm now at 4.7 feeding it 1.368. You should be able to tweak that down. I don't pretend to be great at this but maybe you could some of my setting as reference.
Try disabling PLL Overvoltage
Disable power saving mode
Enable speed step and turbo mode
LLC to 75%
VRM fixed frequency to 350
Phase control to Extreme
CPU current to 140%
Then play with cpu pll to around 1.7, mine is on auto.
If you have to vccio to around 1.125-1.15, again, i'm on auto

Hope this helps you!

4.5 @ 1.312









4.7 @ idle









4.7 under load


----------



## brian19876

Run prime while you sleep and at work or school so you can get the 12 hours + in


----------



## Crabby654

Careful if your a super nerd like me, you'll wake up at 330am and be like "I wonder if I got a BSOD yet" and then be like "Oh nope...I guess I'll goto McDonalds.."


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14879053*
> Careful if your a super nerd like me, you'll wake up at 330am and be like "I wonder if I got a BSOD yet" and then be like "Oh nope...I guess I'll goto McDonalds.."


Hahaha dude! I've done similar. I made some toast and a big 'ol bowl of cereal and watched for a little while I ate. Like 3am as well hah!

Closest fast food open would be about 27miles away...


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14879237*
> Hahaha dude! I've done similar. I made some toast and a big 'ol bowl of cereal and watched for a little while I ate. Like 3am as well hah!
> 
> Closest fast food open would be about 27miles away...


no filly b's or juliob's in temecula? blasphemy...


----------



## brian19876

When i run prime and im at work im always thinking about it i wonder if its still running kinda sad lol. I think im done for now got 4.8 stable tried 4.9 but got bosd 101 in like 10 min need vcore. Im around 80c max in 14 hours of prime dont want to push temps any higher


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;14879343*
> no filly b's or juliob's in temecula? blasphemy...


I'm actually right outside Temecula in the hills. Aguanga, Ca. I'm 25 miles from butterfield stage and 79 if you know where that is! I go to Temecula / Murrieta for everything.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX;14879750*
> I'm actually right outside Temecula in the hills. Aguanga, Ca. I'm 25 miles from butterfield stage and 79 if you know where that is! I go to Temecula / Murrieta for everything.


I know where temecula and murrietta are from trips to newport/huntington etc! anyways back on topic... I have my pll at 1.71 because thats the recommended minimum... where should I start from if looking to lower it?


----------



## CloudX

1.5v I'd say. You can try lower but it may not boot or be "weird" as in laggy perhaps. Try 1.5v and go up. I'm at 1.586v pll.


----------



## Vanthel

I think I've found my new home









Always wanted to do a touch of overclocking to make the most of my money and I literally started 2 days ago!

Once I get some numbers I like from what I've learned @4.5GHz I'll post the numbers and hopefully we can work together to make a leaner system









Assuming I wind up with some sexy 4.5 numbers I hope to go for probably 4.6GHz max so I can get the trade off of slightly lower fan speeds and lower voltage as I'm slightly concerned my PSU will be struggling once I crossfire my GPUs and add a couple more HDDs.

By taking care of my voltage/wattage and temps I hope to preserve my current PSU and CPU until many years down the line when I'll need to push that 2500k a little further to hold off on the upgrade!

Anyways, just an extended hi









PS I started reading this thread 80pages ago, about 60 in so just marking my spot!


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vanthel*


I think I've found my new home









Always wanted to do a touch of overclocking to make the most of my money and I literally started 2 days ago!

Once I get some numbers I like from what I've learned @4.5GHz I'll post the numbers and hopefully we can work together to make a leaner system









Assuming I wind up with some sexy 4.5 numbers I hope to go for probably 4.6GHz max so I can get the trade off of slightly lower fan speeds and lower voltage as I'm slightly concerned my PSU will be struggling once I crossfire my GPUs and add a couple more HDDs.

By taking care of my voltage/wattage and temps I hope to preserve my current PSU and CPU until many years down the line when I'll need to push that 2500k a little further to hold off on the upgrade!

Anyways, just an extended hi









PS I started reading this thread 80pages ago, about 60 in so just marking my spot!


Oh everyone is fantastic here! I literally joined a few days ago but have been talking a lot with Munaim1 and he has helped me get my OC to a much more comfortable level for me. I'm still at the same OC of 4.8Ghz but I have altered my other settings, I just feel much better about my OC now







.

I've actually been thinking about buying a new PSU myself, but that is one department I don't know a hell of a lot in. I have a 750watt Corsair, but I'm really looking for a good modular one.


----------



## Phantom NZXT

Please add me to the list!!! 4.7Ghz @ 1.368v


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brian19876*


Run prime while you sleep and at work or school so you can get the 12 hours + in


Thats a great idea, but it cuts seriously into my ppd....so id rather not be on the list than give up my ploace on the team, lol


----------



## juano

yea same here, I like this thread but 6-7 hours stable is good enough for me and better for the team.


----------



## munaim1

*Phantom NZXT*

Please make sure all worker's *and* the main window is open. I can't really see when you actually started the prime procedure.

Thanks.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


yea same here, I like this thread but 6-7 hours stable is good enough for me and better for the team.


Agreed


----------



## donkrx

Finally!

My AC has been fixed so here's my _official_ proof for 18 hours stable @ 4.9ghz! Part of me wanted to go longer but I said enough is enough and just stopped the test.

Favorite part - best 2500k air cooling temps??







I'm beating almost every air cooler with the cheapest one, lol. I'm even doing better than some of the water coolers (e.g. a couple of the 2500k RASA's at 4.9ghz, or any Corsair H-series).







I ran this test at a constant 21C by the way.

*awards self a prize cookie* ... *accepts cookie* ... *eats cookie*

Also as a side note, I dropped 9-10C on load from lapping. I spent a lot of time doing it though and was really careful with the 212+ because of the hollow heatpipes. I wouldn't recommend it for most people. Anyway, that 9-10C number comes from several before & after tests I ran for 10 minutes each (used Prime small FFT). 10 minutes was enough to get a steady peak but not heat up my room since I didn't have AC. Instead of running it longer, I ran it multiple times spread out to get the most precise number.

Anyway, here's the screenshot.


----------



## munaim1

*donkrx*








A-M-A-Z-I-N-G temps!!!!

Glad to finally have you onboard, welcome to the club.









Please give it a couple minutes before it shows up on the spreadsheet, as you are waiting I will ask a small favour from you, it'll take a 5mins max, care to provide your BIOS screenshots??









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Quote:



*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## cba1986

Well. I put PLL at 1.55 and down the offset from -0.010 to -0.015 and pass both 1344 and 1792 for about 25 minutes with 4Gb of RAM used.
Let see if this settings can do 12Hs blend .

Offtopic
Two days ago, i bought an SSD Corsair GT120GB. And WOW, this thing fies. Don't even show the windows logo.
/offtopic


----------



## Ellis

Can I ask how you guys deal with Turbo Boost etc.?

Currently I have the main CPU multi set to 33, but the Turbo multiplier set to 40 on all 4 cores. CPU voltage is set to 1.20V and PLL to 1.70V.

Basically I'm following this guide as closely as possible, but different guides seem to have different methods of dealing with Turbo Boost, and with most other things too.

Oh, and one more thing, what should the Turbo Power Limit be set to ideally? It's currently at 120W.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14883719*
> Well. I put PLL at 1.55 and down the offset from -0.010 to -0.015 and pass both 1344 and 1792 for about 25 minutes with 4Gb of RAM used.
> Let see if this settings can do 12Hs blend .
> 
> Offtopic
> Two days ago, i bought an SSD Corsair GT120GB. And WOW, this thing fies. Don't even show the windows logo.
> /offtopic


Wow that's pretty good, so what you're trying to do is lower the pll and see if you can lower the vcore down aswell, is that for the same overclock you have on the spreadsheet?

LOL you wont ever go back to a mechanical drive ever again, the power of SSD is sublime.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14883914*
> Can I ask how you guys deal with Turbo Boost etc.?
> 
> Currently I have the main CPU multi set to 33, but the Turbo multiplier set to 40 on all 4 cores. CPU voltage is set to 1.20V and PLL to 1.70V.
> 
> Basically I'm following this guide as closely as possible, but different guides seem to have different methods of dealing with Turbo Boost, and with most other things too.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing, what should the Turbo Power Limit be set to ideally? It's currently at 120W.


AFAIK Turbo boost is what allows the overclock to stay in place, if you disable turbo you disable the overclock. I usually leave the cpu multi on auto and just change the turbo ratio. The power limit could be left on 120w, if you start experiencing throttling when using high multipliers then increase that value. Most of the info on that guide actually derived from this thread, so everything you require should be available here.

Try this guide:


Spoiler: my little sandy guide



*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. What you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase to around level 5. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v *(Scroll down or go to sandy stable club about PLL info). Then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> 
> *
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Biostar Mobo's*
> CPU Core Current max (AMP) - *150*
> Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *200*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones) doesn't boot into windows. With that function, you sacrifice sleep mode. You can't have overvoltage and Sleep working together, don't know why, could be BIOS related.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multi, test with prime, if it fails up vcore, if not up the multi. Until you are satisfied with the temps and it is stable then continue upping the vcore to stabalise.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ THIS & THIS*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14786120*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
Click to expand...


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14883571*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A-M-A-Z-I-N-G temps!!!!
> 
> Glad to finally have you onboard, welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give it a couple minutes before it shows up on the spreadsheet, as you are waiting I will ask a small favour from you, it'll take a 5mins max, care to provide your BIOS screenshots??


Thanks







, I spent a lot of time on it so its nice to get great results. I told myself I shouldnt point out my own success... but hell I just couldnt help myself lol.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14884062*
> Wow that's pretty good, so what you're trying to do is lower the pll and see if you can lower the vcore down aswell, is that for the same overclock you have on the spreadsheet?
> 
> LOL you wont ever go back to a mechanical drive ever again, the power of SSD is sublime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK Turbo boost is what allows the overclock to stay in place, if you disable turbo you disable the overclock. I usually leave the cpu multi on auto and just change the turbo ratio. The power limit could be left on 120w, if you start experiencing throttling when using high multipliers then increase that value. Most of the info on that guide actually derived from this thread, so everything you require should be available here.
> 
> Try this guide:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my little sandy guide
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's my quick little sandy guide:*


Excellent, thanks for explaining and for the guide. I'll reset everythang to stock now and then try that method.

How come you guys use Prime95 for testing and not something like LinX?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14884100*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I spent a lot of time on it so its nice to get great results. I told myself I shouldnt point out my own success... but hell I just couldnt help myself lol.


That is definitely something to show off!!! thanks for the bios pics, I'll add them in a sec









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14884204*
> Excellent, thanks for explaining and for the guide. I'll reset everythang to stock now and then try that method.
> 
> How come you guys use Prime95 for testing and not something like LinX?


No worries, if you find something difficult to understand or need help let us know









LinX / IBT are not very reliable when it comes to sandybridge, all it manages to do is increase the temps by a ridiculous amount compared to Prime95. I have seen some that have stabilized a rig based on an X number of runs and then a minute into prime blend and it fails. I remember a few months ago, someone was asking whether or not two weeks worth of folding can be used as proof and wanted to join the club, I refused as it won't be fair on other's and then the member attempted a prime blend run, lol failed within the first hour









Prime95 blend test with 90% available RAM is *THE* ultimate test for sandybridge.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14884271*
> That is definitely something to show off!!! thanks for the bios pics, I'll add them in a sec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, if you find something difficult to understand or need help let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LinX / IBT are not very reliable when it comes to sandybridge, all it manages to do is increase the temps by a ridiculous amount compared to Prime95. I have seen some that have stabilized a rig based on an X number of runs and then a minute into prime blend and it fails. I remember a few months ago, someone was asking whether or not two weeks worth of folding can be used as proof and wanted to join the club, I refused as it won't be fair on other's and then the member attempted a prime blend run, lol failed within the first hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 blend test with 90% available RAM is *THE* ultimate test for sandybridge.


Ah okay, I'll stick to Prime95 then.

The one bit I'll admit I don't undestand is about the LLC, or as Gigabyte calls it "multi-steps load-line"

With vCore set to Auto and the CPU at stock settings, running Prime95 Blend (and therefore at 34x multi) the voltage in TouchBIOS (CPU-Z doesn't display it accurately) seems to sit at 1.18V. Don't know if that helps/changes anything.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14884328*
> Ah okay, I'll stick to Prime95 then.
> 
> The one bit I'll admit I don't undestand is about the LLC, or as Gigabyte calls it "multi-steps load-line"
> 
> With vCore set to Auto and the CPU at stock settings, running Prime95 Blend (and therefore at 34x multi) the voltage in TouchBIOS (CPU-Z doesn't display it accurately) seems to sit at 1.18V. Don't know if that helps/changes anything.


LLC = Load Line Calibration. It helps eliminate / reduce the vdroop as much as possible when the cpu is under full load. Vdroop occurs when the vcore settings in the BIOS is lower than what the actual CPU is getting when it is under full load. For example if you set the bios to 1.35v without LLC, under load the cpu is more than likely receiving *after* vdroop around 1.3v, that reduction is called vdroop. The different levels of LLC enable you to eliminate the vdroop as much as possible. So during your quest for stability you must find which LLC works better for you.

Just a note, if when idling the cpu vcore is *higher* than what is set in the bios then that's generally fine, as long as the cpu vcore is *not* higher when it is under full load.

The first thing to check is if your components are working correctly under stock, so prime it for a few mintues to determine that, that's for the RAM and CPU, then continue with the guide I provided.

Hope that helps


----------



## Crabby654

Man munaim I am jealous of your 5.1Ghz overclock that I am contemplating trying to go for 5Ghz 24/7 but I fear my temps will go wild. I sort of don't want to turn off HT since that was the main reason for my i7 but still, 5Ghz would so nice.

I think what I might try to do is lower my Vcore from 1.400v to the next step down and see if I can get hit that stable, maybe less temps on that OC.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14884373*
> LLC = Load Line Calibration. It helps eliminate / reduce the vdroop as much as possible when the cpu is under full load. Vdroop occurs when the vcore settings in the BIOS is lower than what the actual CPU is getting when it is under full load. For example if you set the bios to 1.35v without LLC, under load the cpu is more than likely receiving *after* vdroop around 1.3v, that reduction is called vdroop. The different levels of LLC enable you to eliminate the vdroop as much as possible. So during your quest for stability you must find which LLC works better for you.
> 
> Just a note, if when idling the cpu vcore is *higher* than what is set in the bios then that's generally fine, as long as the cpu vcore is *not* higher when it is under full load.
> 
> The first thing to check is if your components are working correctly under stock, so prime it for a few mintues to determine that, that's for the RAM and CPU, then continue with the guide I provided.
> 
> Hope that helps


Ah okay, but how do I know how much LLC I need? Also, do I find that out before or after increasing the multiplier for an overclock? Do I just set a certain voltage in the BIOS, note how different it is when being reported, then increase the LLC until the BIOS setting is the same as the reported voltage?

And yeah, I've run just over 10 minutes of Blend at stock settings and it's all fine.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14884400*
> Man munaim I am jealous of your 5.1Ghz overclock that I am contemplating trying to go for 5Ghz 24/7 but I fear my temps will go wild. I sort of don't want to turn off HT since that was the main reason for my i7 but still, 5Ghz would so nice.
> 
> I think what I might try to do is lower my Vcore from 1.400v to the next step down and see if I can get hit that stable, maybe less temps on that OC.


LOL I coudl run my overclock for a couple hours with prime blend at 5.1ghz with only 1.43v lol. I did get pretty luck with the chip, it does pretty decent volts, im sure I can get 5ghz with less than 1.4v or around that. My cooling maintains this overclock quite well, I attached my rad to the top of the tower with 6 fans on push/pull which allows me to get some pretty decent temps, mind you when I did my prime blend I had all my fans at 25% so barely audible. If I did increase all of them to 100% im sure I could get my temps around the 60c mark lol.

Leave the HT on, If I had a 2600k I wouldn't turn it off, yeah the 2500k overclocks like a beast but look at the spreadsheet, some 2600k are up there with it, combined with HT, you definitely got a winner. I would be happy if I got around 4.8ghz with HT on if I had the 2600k.

I would reduce a couple notch's then retest your overclock. It works better when you you're working your way up as opposed to down.


----------



## Crabby654

Ya I have a horrible habit of working my way down from what it is stable, I should probably start working my way up. Well at least for my next overclock venture (ivybridge MAYBE!?)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14884453*
> Ah okay, but how do I know how much LLC I need? Also, do I find that out before or after increasing the multiplier for an overclock? Do I just set a certain voltage in the BIOS, note how different it is when being reported, then increase the LLC until the BIOS setting is the same as the reported voltage?
> 
> And yeah, I've run just over 10 minutes of Blend at stock settings and it's all fine.


Well that's the thing, I would set the multi to around 40 and the vcore to 1.3v and LLC level 5. If the cpu vcore under load is still lower than what you set in the BIOS then that means you need to increase the LLC, not sure if LLC 1 is the highest or whether or not it's 10.

that's good to hear. Continue with LLC and then the guide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14884500*
> Ya I have a horrible habit of working my way down from what it is stable, I should probably start working my way up. Well at least for my next overclock venture (ivybridge MAYBE!?)


LOL it happens. Ivy will be awesome, I for one can't wait. Might create a new stable thread for that aswell or maybe even implement SB-E


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14884204*
> Excellent, thanks for explaining and for the guide. I'll reset everythang to stock now and then try that method.
> 
> How come you guys use Prime95 for testing and not something like LinX?


People still use LinX however it reached a level of absurdity recently with the addition of AVX to Windows 7 SP1. Your cores will get 10-15C hotter _than the hottest temps in Prime_. You probably already know that its really hard if not impossible for you to reach your Prime temps in normal use, which makes IBT/LinX truly overkill. It's always down to personal preference, but I campaign against the use of this program because I know some people might decide (because of this program) to upgrade their cooling when they don't need to.

I hit low 60s in games like Metro 2033 and 77 in Prime. In IBT (I just ran it right now to see) I hit 92C in 40 seconds. At that point I stopped it.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Hey munaim1, what offset value should i start with?

Im using manual 1.35 for 4.6GHz


----------



## Smo

Well guys you know how it goes - what you've got is never enough! I originally had my heart set on 4.8GHz but couldn't stabilise it without vcore that I wasn't comfortable using 24/7 (1.488v), so settled temporarily for 4.7GHz @ 1.416v.

It's apparent that my chip isn't particularly good, however I decided to revisit my previous target with the hope of doing a better job of managing the overclock.

So far I've managed to pass both 1792 and 1344 FFTs with 4.8GHz @ 1.456v - I would like it to be lower, but it's better than I had previously! I've run out of time tonight but I'll attempt the 12 hour blend tomorrow.

These are my settings;
Quote:


> *Multiplier:* 48x
> *LLC:* High
> *VRM Freq:* 350
> *Phase:* Extreme
> *Duty:* Extreme
> *CCC:* 140%
> *Offset:* +0.135
> *VCCIO:* 1.050v
> *PLL:* 1.55v
> *C3/C6:* Disabled
> *PLL Overvoltage:* Enabled


My maximum temps are *71*-*75*-*74*-*73* which I'm happy with, that's the Kuhler 920 with Sickleflows @ 50% speed. I owe a big thanks to all of you, especially TwoCables and munaim1 for all the invaluable information in this thread.

I do have one question though - I'm sat looking at CPU-Z and my chip is idling at 1600MHz, but the voltage is constantly jumping like crazy, from as low as 1.13v up to ~1.4v while the core speed stays at 1600MHz. Is this normal?

Forgive my ignorance, I'm new to all this!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14884511*
> People still use LinX however it reached a level of absurdity recently with the addition of AVX to Windows 7 SP1. Your cores will get 10-15C hotter _than the hottest temps in Prime_. You probably already know that its really hard if not impossible for you to reach your Prime temps in normal use, which makes IBT/LinX truly overkill. It's always down to personal preference, but I campaign against the use of this program because I know some people might decide (because of this program) to upgrade their cooling when they don't need to.
> 
> I hit low 60s in games like Metro 2033 and 77 in Prime. In IBT (I just ran it right now to see) I hit 92C in 40 seconds. At that point I stopped it.


Very true, my temps with prime blend after 12hours peaked at 70c no higher and averaged at mid 60s, gaming it never really goes above 55c. With IBT with a few seconds my temps went to a ridiculous 82c and for what???? bleurgh!!! I too, don't like that espically when it isn;'t the best tester for sandy, doesn't really make sense to use it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;14884517*
> Hey munaim1, what offset value should i start with?
> 
> Im using manual 1.35 for 4.6GHz


Ummmmm.... not sure bud, I only recently started using offset.









You could try setting the multi to 40x and the offset to +0.05 and then run prime blend and see what vcore it is and then continue upping the offset until you get to your desired votlage, then just set the multi back and hopefully it shoudl be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14884559*
> Well guys you know how it goes - what you've got is never enough! I originally had my heart set on 4.8GHz but couldn't stabilise it without vcore that I wasn't comfortable using 24/7 (1.488v), so settled temporarily for 4.7GHz @ 1.416v.
> 
> It's apparent that my chip isn't particularly good, however I decided to revisit my previous target with the hope of doing a better job of managing the overclock.
> 
> So far I've managed to pass both 1792 and 1344 FFTs with 4.8GHz @ 1.456v - I would like it to be lower, but it's better than I had previously! I've run out of time tonight but I'll attempt the 12 hour blend tomorrow.
> 
> These are my settings;
> 
> My maximum temps are *71*-*75*-*74*-*73* which I'm happy with, that's the Kuhler 920 with Sickleflows @ 50% speed. I owe a big thanks to all of you, especially TwoCables and munaim1 for all the invaluable information in this thread.
> 
> I do have one question though - I'm sat looking at CPU-Z and my chip is idling at 1600MHz, but the voltage is constantly jumping like crazy, from as low as 1.13v up to ~1.4v while the core speed stays at 1600MHz. Is this normal?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, I'm new to all this!


LOL you should read my disclaimer









Temps are looking quite good, 4.8GHz @ 1.456v is 'okayish' but if it needs the volts, it needs the volts and there aint much you can do except tweaking it as best as you can.

I always recommend people using the manual voltage when finding your overclock and your vcore for it at first and then you can switch to offset if/when required.

I believe the reason why it does that is because of background processes, even though it may show that the cpu is idling 99% of the time, the other 1% is doing 'something' which in turn requires that 'bit' of voltage. I may be wrong but I think that is why you will get votlage fluctations.

Right now, my cpu vcore goes all the way from 1.160v to around 1.340v.

I would say it's normal









And no worries, always happy to help fellow OCN members


----------



## Crabby654

So hmm this is something I have not figured out yet. I am using the Offset setting for my VCore and I have it set to +0.040 atm...eer, how do I make it so at full load it goes to the next step down? I set it to +0.035 and its still at 1.400v under load.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14884677*
> So hmm this is something I have not figured out yet. I am using the Offset setting for my VCore and I have it set to +0.040 atm...eer, how do I make it so at full load it goes to the next step down? I set it to +0.035 and its still at 1.400v under load.


try 0.030 then 0.025, if they don't work well then try clearing the CMOS and trying again. Sometimes with these things, the BIOS starts acting funny, it may not be registering the changes that you're making, therefore a CMOS reset shoudl do the trick.

Also try using LLC high instead of Ultra high. With my mobo, with manual votlage I found ultra high to be the best, for offset High worked better, it reduced votlage fluctuations for me.


----------



## Ellis

Okay, I think this is my last question about LLC. Is it better to have a slightly too low voltage or too high? I've set the voltage to 1.30V in the BIOS, level 4 gives me 1.28V and level 5 gives me 1.32V. Which is preferable?

Sorry about all the questions, lol

*EDIT:* Am I supposed to be looking at load voltage? Because I'm getting 1.28V load and 1.31V idle.


----------



## Crabby654

Hmm so I did everything and nothing seems to want to lower the VCore, how odd. I set it to manual and 1.375vcore but then it didnt lower the vcore at idle...hmmmmm


----------



## cba1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14884062*
> Wow that's pretty good, so what you're trying to do is lower the pll and see if you can lower the vcore down aswell, is that for the same overclock you have on the spreadsheet?
> 
> LOL you wont ever go back to a mechanical drive ever again, the power of SSD is sublime.


For now i trying to reach the lowest vcore for an stable 4.7 with HT on. Once i get that i will aim higher.

Well time to sleep now. I will let this baby running..
Wish me luck


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14884653*
> LOL you should read my disclaimer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are looking quite good, 4.8GHz @ 1.456v is 'okayish' but if it needs the volts, it needs the volts and there aint much you can do except tweaking it as best as you can.
> 
> I always recommend people using the manual voltage when finding your overclock and your vcore for it at first and then you can switch to offset if/when required.
> 
> I believe the reason why it does that is because of background processes, even though it may show that the cpu is idling 99% of the time, the other 1% is doing 'something' which in turn requires that 'bit' of voltage. I may be wrong but I think that is why you will get votlage fluctations.
> 
> Right now, my cpu vcore goes all the way from 1.160v to around 1.340v.
> 
> I would say it's normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no worries, always happy to help fellow OCN members


Cheers dude - I still think 1.456v is a little high. I would be comfortable using it 24/7, but obviously lower is better. Reducing the PLL voltage has clearly made a large difference - I'm curious about dropping it further. It's currently sitting at 1.055v (as is yours for your current overclock I believe), so I think tomorrow I may drop it right back to 1.4v and work my way back up to see the threshold at which I pass the 1792 and 1344 FFTs.

I also wonder if it would be such a bad thing to change the BCLK from 100, to 100.5? I understand that it controls more than just the CPU, but would a 0.5% increase be dangerous? If I can sneakily worm my way that little closer to 5GHz, I wouldn't complain









Also, if my chip does pass the 12 hour blend, what could I do to try and reduce the vcore further? Is it just a case of reducing the offset by 0.005 at a time and see what happens?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14884715*
> Okay, I think this is my last question about LLC. Is it better to have a slightly too low voltage or too high? I've set the voltage to 1.30V in the BIOS, level 4 gives me 1.28V and level 5 gives me 1.32V. Which is preferable?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions, lol
> 
> *EDIT:* Am I supposed to be looking at load voltage? Because I'm getting 1.28V load and 1.31V idle.


low voltage under load is always better, you don't want voltage spikes. yes you are correct, load voltage is what you're suppose to be concentrating on. If level 4 gives only a 0.02 vdroop then level 4 is the one!!! Like you said level 5 increase the voltage past what you set it and that's generally not a good idea, especially when/if you decide to use higher votlages. Try to control the voltage as best as possible using the LLC settings, better to have it lower than higher to what you set.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14884750*
> Hmm so I did everything and nothing seems to want to lower the VCore, how odd. I set it to manual and 1.375vcore but then it didnt lower the vcore at idle...hmmmmm


LOL sounds like a clear CMOS is in order. Also setting the voltage manually wont reduce the vcore went it is idling, only possible when using offest voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cba1986;14884771*
> For now i trying to reach the lowest vcore for an stable 4.7 with HT on. Once i get that i will aim higher.
> 
> Well time to sleep now. I will let this baby running..
> Wish me luck


Cool, good luck bud









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14884791*
> Cheers dude - I still think 1.456v is a little high. I would be comfortable using it 24/7, but obviously lower is better. Reducing the PLL voltage has clearly made a large difference - I'm curious about dropping it further. It's currently sitting at 1.055v (as is yours for your current overclock I believe), so I think tomorrow I may drop it right back to 1.4v and work my way back up to see the threshold at which I pass the 1792 and 1344 FFTs.
> 
> I also wonder if it would be such a bad thing to change the BCLK from 100, to 100.5? I understand that it controls more than just the CPU, but would a 0.5% increase be dangerous? If I can sneakily worm my way that little closer to 5GHz, I wouldn't complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if my chip does pass the 12 hour blend, what could I do to try and reduce the vcore further? Is it just a case of reducing the offset by 0.005 at a time and see what happens?


1.4v likely won't boot, up and till 1.45ish it will but you will more than likely recieve error 124, it seems that it's better when it's above 1.5 in general. So you could infact lower it to 1.5v and restest. 1.456 indeed is a little, the lowest 4.8ghz overclock is with 1.304v, so comparing that, yeah it's quite a lot, however everyone knows how cpu's are different some get more lucky than other's.

BCLK overclocking shoudl only be done when you're trying to squeeze the last few mhz when doing benching or something. It's tied to the pci-e etc and shouldn't really be messed around for 24/7 purposes. I recommend leaving it at 100 at all times except suicide runs/benching.

yes reducing it would work, however I recommend working your way up is much better than down. When trying to find the overclock is always something that will require patience, it's easy for someone to put 1.35v and 45x and stress test for 12hours, but it's even harder trying to go down as opposed to up, more time consuming I would say.

Before you attempt the 12hour blend I would say work out the minimum required vcore to run the overclock and test that, atleast that way you know your minimum amount, then you can go into further tweaking the voltages, at that point it'll more than likely be that reducing it won't work as you have already foudn the minimum amount required, so you save a lot of time







Then you go onto the next multi lol


----------



## Ellis

Excellent, set the LLC to level 4, voltage to 1.25V now, and what does it read in Windows? 1.25V









One thing I don't quite get is running Prime95 with 1344FFTs - it doesn't want to work. I set it to use 1334 min and max, my maximum amount of available memory (if the task manager says I have 6440MB available, I ]'ll put 6400MB in), and to run each FFT for 1 minute. 4 worker threads obviously.

But it just seems to get stuck on "starting". On all 4 workers, the title bar says "worker #x - starting" and I get:
Quote:


> Worker starting
> Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #x
> Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
> Please read stress.txt. Choose Test/Stop to end this test.


But it doesn't actually start the test! No RAM is taken up, the CPU usage does go to 100% but the temps don't increase all that much. It doesn't even give me the option to end it, either - I have to end the process in the task manager.

Any clues?

Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14885102*
> Excellent, set the LLC to level 4, voltage to 1.25V now, and what does it read in Windows? 1.25V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I don't quite get is running Prime95 with 1344FFTs - it doesn't want to work. I set it to use 1334 min and max, my maximum amount of available memory (if the task manager says I have 6440MB available, I ]'ll put 6400MB in), and to run each FFT for 1 minute. 4 worker threads obviously.
> 
> But it just seems to get stuck on "starting". On all 4 workers, the title bar says "worker #x - starting" and I get:
> 
> But it doesn't actually start the test! No RAM is taken up, the CPU usage does go to 100% but the temps don't increase all that much. It doesn't even give me the option to end it, either - I have to end the process in the task manager.
> 
> Any clues?
> 
> Thanks


Sounds like you've got the hang of it, well done!!









download the latest prime from the OP, it should be available under the downloads section right underneath the RULES.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14885102*
> Excellent, set the LLC to level 4, voltage to 1.25V now, and what does it read in Windows? 1.25V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I don't quite get is running Prime95 with 1344FFTs - it doesn't want to work. I set it to use 1334 min and max, my maximum amount of available memory (if the task manager says I have 6440MB available, I ]'ll put 6400MB in), and to run each FFT for 1 minute. 4 worker threads obviously.
> 
> But it just seems to get stuck on "starting". On all 4 workers, the title bar says "worker #x - starting" and I get:
> 
> But it doesn't actually start the test! No RAM is taken up, the CPU usage does go to 100% but the temps don't increase all that much. It doesn't even give me the option to end it, either - I have to end the process in the task manager.
> 
> Any clues?
> 
> Thanks


Try leaving yourself 5-10% of ram available.


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14885102*
> Excellent, set the LLC to level 4, voltage to 1.25V now, and what does it read in Windows? 1.25V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I don't quite get is running Prime95 with 1344FFTs - it doesn't want to work. I set it to use 1334 min and max, my maximum amount of available memory (if the task manager says I have 6440MB available, I ]'ll put 6400MB in), and to run each FFT for 1 minute. 4 worker threads obviously.
> 
> But it just seems to get stuck on "starting". On all 4 workers, the title bar says "worker #x - starting" and I get:
> 
> But it doesn't actually start the test! No RAM is taken up, the CPU usage does go to 100% but the temps don't increase all that much. It doesn't even give me the option to end it, either - I have to end the process in the task manager.
> 
> Any clues?
> 
> Thanks


if your using version 25.11 there is a bug in that version download 26.6


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14885131*
> Sounds like you've got the hang of it, well done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download the latest prime from the OP, it should be available under the downloads section right underneath the RULES.


Gotcha! Although it locked up after a second of running.









I'll need to increase the voltage(s), but when you say this what exactly do you mean?
Quote:


> go back and change the vcore accordingly, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!


What kind of bump is a good idea to go up by? Also, since the VTT is on auto at the moment, what's a good idea to start it on? And as for the PLL, I thought it was best to keep it around 1.7V?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14885208*
> Gotcha! Although it locked up after a second of running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need to increase the voltage(s), but when you say this what exactly do you mean?
> 
> What kind of bump is a good idea to go up by? Also, since the VTT is on auto at the moment, what's a good idea to start it on? And as for the PLL, I thought it was best to keep it around 1.7V?


as small increments as possible, 0.0025v I think it is. Change one settings at a time and with regards to vccio and pll read the important findings section in the op. If your ram is rated at 1.5v then leave the vccio to auto *or* try and see if bumping to 1.1v with stability as you test. With regards to PLL, try testing it from 1.5v. Again more in depth info is available in the OP.


----------



## brian19876

i need help again i was having problems with my what i thought was my video cards was getting lockups in heaven benchmark i tried to reload drivers blah blah blah then i lowered my overclock from 4.8 to 4.6 still the same i reloaded my settings from a week ago and seems to be running ok now at 4.6 so its not the speed its somthing else any ideas


----------



## loki_reborn

My Benchmarks

Processor Arithmetic:









129.60+154.10+109.00 = 392.70

Multi-Media









321.67+276.30+374.50+213.41 = 1185.88

Cryptography









3.19+7.43+1.37 = 11.99

Multicore Efficiency









29.00+27.80 = 58.80

TOTAL: 1647.37

Yes it is a high voltage crap chip. Will run the 12 hour blend test tonight while I am at work and edit this post tomorrow morning so that all the info is in one post.


----------



## kdon

just got my 2500k running and stable at 5GHz for 24/7, will be running the tests needed this weekend to enter ze club







woop


----------



## ranerX3

I am tring to fined most stable volts for my oc I lowered the PLL to 1.64v from 1.7 and when windows just came up beofer I even run a stress test BSOD 124

anyway should I try loweringn the PLL even more or getting that BSOD is probebly because it too low right now for my settings... ?


----------



## ZeusAudio

Almost ready for the final test on my OC. Still have a couple settings to raise/lower and have to run the full test. Image of a ~20 min Prime95 at 4.6GHz which is all I am really trying for right now. Definitely will go higher in the future.


----------



## Khalam

just a quick oc here, no point in posting a screen with temps since software isnt accurate anyway


----------



## psyside

Guys, anyone can send me WORKING prime 95 link? i tried 4 different links all ended as interrupted? : /

Even the ones i downloaded last night was corrupter i guess, prime 95 workers where totall mess. like 1 is behind other, and i cant see it, also the worker one is always missing, they start from #2?

What can cause this? i think its corrupter download but you never know, please upload the latest version for me guys x64.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14887832*
> Guys, anyone can send me WORKING prime 95 link? i tried 4 different links all ended as interrupted? : /
> 
> Even the ones i downloaded last night was corrupter i guess, prime 95 workers where totall mess. like 1 is behind other, and i cant see it, also the worker one is always missing, they start from #2?
> 
> What can cause this? i think its corrupter download but you never know, please upload the latest version for me guys x64.


Should work downloading from their homepage... Link is also posted in the first post of this Club...

http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14887544*
> just a quick oc here, no point in posting a screen with temps since software isnt accurate anyway












Oh, does anyone know if it's normal for one core to run consistently cooler than the rest? I'm currently running 1344K at 4GHz with 1.22V, and core 0 has peaked at 52C, core 1 at 60C, and 2 and 3 at 59C. Is this alright/normal?


----------



## psyside

Yes it is normal

BTW guys, here is my Prime95 issue, tired 3 different versions.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14888104*
> Yes it is normal
> 
> BTW guys, here is my Prime95 issue, tired 3 different versions.


Try to drag the worker Windows around. It may be that Worker 1 is hiding behind the other Windows.


----------



## turrican9

*psyside*

Also, if you hold your mouse pointer over the Prime95 icon, the one that you find down on the start menu, beside the clock you can see if you have 8 workers there. If so, you have one worker hiding behind the other workers in the Prime 95 Window.


----------



## turrican9

*psyside*

You just make the Main Thread Window as small as possible in order to get the workers a little bigger..


----------



## munaim1

*loki_reborn*

benchmarks added, when posting your 12hour run please post it seperatly.

Thanks


----------



## Ellis

Currently got my i5 at 4GHz, I just needed to do some stuff and I'll hopefully keep working on it this afternoon. Just got this message though:
Quote:


> Windows has detected that your computer's performance is low.


----------



## psyside

@ Turrican, thanks alot! this forum rox


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14888471*
> Currently got my i5 at 4GHz, I just needed to do some stuff and I'll hopefully keep working on it this afternoon. Just got this message though:


I love it when it says that. I think it usually correlates to to having a lot of start-up programs or some crap like that.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14888678*
> I love it when it says that. I think it usually correlates to to having a lot of start-up programs or some crap like that.


I don't know about that, because I have barely any programs running at startup. Also, it did it just after I finished playing Crysis Warhead.


----------



## Crabby654

Oooh ok. Well I get a performance message sometimes if I have a movie on my second monitor and I try to run Civ5 at the same time, always wants to lower my desktop settings! No!


----------



## cba1986

It failed around the 10 hours mark. That's OK. I guess -0.010 is the lowest i can get.


----------



## munaim1

LOL don't worry about the message, I use to get but not anymore.

at 5.1ghz, my rig's performance is low.... are you kidding me windows!!!!


----------



## Crabby654

I'm still trying to figure out how to manually lower my voltage in Offset mode. I did a CMOS clear and loaded my OC profile and it still won't budge below (or above) 1.400vcore. Super weird, maybe its trying to tell me something like leave it where it is.


----------



## helmut112289

Alright!!! I played around with overclocking trying to get 4.6 and 4.7 however the temps were in the mid 80's and voltage was pretty high so i decided not to push my cpu any further without a better cooler. Dont get me wrong the NH-c14 is a decent blow down cooler, and i got it for the sabertooth to bring my whole system temps down. However for just a cpu cooler its not as great as the NH-d14 with the temps i see other users have.

Anyways moving forward. I posted before and didnt read the rules so technically i wasnt able to join. However now is my chance!!! Compared to my last OC which was a 100 BLCK, 45 multi ratio, and a SET voltage at 1.35v. My current OC is running with an offset voltage setting so im not running a constant high voltage for basic web browsing and etc. BLCK at 103, and multi at 44 giving me a good 4533MHz. The voltage on load fluctuates around 1.35-1.36 and im comfortable with this for a 24/7 OC.

Here is all my proof in a screeny, however i want to mention to munaim1 that it seems my ram isnt being pushed 90% in a standard blend 12hours, so personally ill run a custom blend for personal record.

I apologize for my small resolution ill be upgrading to either a u27 or u30 soon enough


This has been a very fun experience and actually my very first OC. I just cant wait to start building more, and overclocking more as this is my new addiction. I may even watercool my system later on for performance gains!!!

Thanks to munaim1 and the forum community for wonderful information and motivation!!!


----------



## Ellis

That's odd. I had the vCore set to 1.22V in the BIOS, yet it seemed to read at 1.30V-1.32V when I booted into Windows. Any ideas?


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Helmut, is there a particular reason you used BCLK instead of just the multiplier to get to 4.5 GHz? The multiplier is easier to get stable with and has no risks of corrupting your data. BCLK is only really useful for suicide runs.

I just passed a 12 hr run with my 1.586 PLL. Strangely enough my peak temps rose by 1C.







I think that it might be because I used the computer a little in the last hour or so, or maybe higher ambient temps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


That's odd. I had the vCore set to 1.22V in the BIOS, yet it seemed to read at 1.30V-1.32V when I booted into Windows. Any ideas?


What is your LLC at? If it is too high it could cause spikes like that.


----------



## loki_reborn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*loki_reborn*

benchmarks added, when posting your 12hour run please post it seperatly.

Thanks


here ya go then dude.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace;14890592*
> Helmut, is there a particular reason you used BCLK instead of just the multiplier to get to 4.5 GHz? The multiplier is easier to get stable with and has no risks of corrupting your data. BCLK is only really useful for suicide runs.
> 
> I just passed a 12 hr run with my 1.586 PLL. Strangely enough my peak temps rose by 1C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that it might be because I used the computer a little in the last hour or so, or maybe higher ambient temps.
> 
> What is your LLC at? If it is too high it could cause spikes like that.


Level 4, I forgot to say. Thing is though, it's not spiking - it was just staying constantly at 1.3-1.32V when I upped the multiplier to 41, but when I put it back down again to 40 the voltage went back to a constant 1.21V, even though both times it was set to 1.22 in the BIOS.

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Are you using auto voltage? If you are it's probably overvolting it. I can't think of any way that it would go from 1.22 to 1.3 otherwise.


----------



## helmut112289

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace*


Helmut, is there a particular reason you used BCLK instead of just the multiplier to get to 4.5 GHz? The multiplier is easier to get stable with and has no risks of corrupting your data. BCLK is only really useful for suicide runs.


No particular reason, it was set at 103 for my 4.8ghz but i couldnt get temps in a comfortable level, so i bumped down my multi and left the BLCK. I could bring it back to 100 and raise to multi to 45...either way it doesnt matter.

Is it possible that the BLCK higher than 100 risk my cpu? If so i will put it back to 100


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Yeah, you risk having data corrupted if you change your BCLK. Since it also OCs your ram if you change it that will effect your CPU overclock as well. It's best to just leave it at 100 and use the multiplier only.


----------



## donkrx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crabby654*


I'm still trying to figure out how to manually lower my voltage in Offset mode. I did a CMOS clear and loaded my OC profile and it still won't budge below (or above) 1.400vcore. Super weird, maybe its trying to tell me something like leave it where it is.


As far as the _upper_ voltage limit I have been told it has something to do with the VRMs. If your VRMs limit the voltage output (mines somewhere in the 1.5's) then a lower LLC will mean larger vdroop and thus a lower limit on your max voltage. Raising LLC might help by eliminating vdroop and enabling higher load voltage.s

For example if I use LLC setting 2nd lowest, I can only hit like 1.45v on load. If I bump LLC one setting higher than that, I can hit like 1.485. One higher than THAT, I can get over 1.52.

Try raising your LLC and see what happens, but be careful you don't actually end up booting at 1.5v+ unless you want that. Lower the offset first.

========

As for lowering it i dont know, that's quite weird, maybe someone else can help. At least try playing with the LLC options combined with lowering/raising the voltage.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace*


Are you using auto voltage? If you are it's probably overvolting it. I can't think of any way that it would go from 1.22 to 1.3 otherwise.


Nope, it either lets you choose auto voltage or set the voltage - you can't do both.

Could it be CPU PLL overvoltage? That's set to auto currently.


----------



## kdon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Here are my BIOS settings for my overclock:























































Note: Im using LLC HIGH because it works best for me when using OFFSET (Less voltage fluctuations), when using manual I tend to use the Ultra high.


So I stole your settings off of these screenies for an idea on how to clock my 2500k with offset, but your settings seem to give me a Vcore of 1.488-1.496v at 5GHz, and I can be stable at 1.46ish Vcore if I enter it in manually, how do I get it to lower/how is yours different with the same settings? Thanks for your time and effort with this thread btw, quite the service to the community


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdon*


So I stole your settings off of these screenies for an idea on how to clock my 2500k with offset, but your settings seem to give me a Vcore of 1.488-1.496v at 5GHz, and I can be stable at 1.46ish Vcore if I enter it in manually, how do I get it to lower/how is yours different with the same settings? Thanks for your time and effort with this thread btw, quite the service to the community










My mobo has a much more vdroop then your's, however I could use ultra high LLC which actually works a letter better but the voltage fluctuation is more apparent, therefore high llc with that offset voltage gives me 1.472/1.480.


----------



## kdon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


My mobo has a much more vdroop then your's, however I could use ultra high LLC which actually works a letter better but the voltage fluctuation is more apparent, therefore high llc with that offset voltage gives me 1.472/1.480.


oh okay because when i use an offset of +.150 like you, my Vcore runs at 1.52v during p95 LOL, immediately cut that back...


----------



## munaim1

*helmut112289
loki_reborn*

Both added to spreadsheet, thanks for contributing, please take the time to add the sig and share your BIOS screenshots.

_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdon*


oh okay because when i use an offset of +.150 like you, my Vcore runs at 1.52v during p95 LOL, immediately cut that back...


is that with ultra high LLC?


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14893652*
> is that with ultra high LLC?


just high... trying out ultra high and bumping up my vccio because of some ram issues as well


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;14893674*
> just high... trying out ultra high and bumping up my vccio because of some ram issues as well


Wow sounds like my mobo has some serious vdroop because im usually at 1.472/1.480v with those voltages.

Do you have your cpu frequency stable? if not, I would concentrate on that first then the RAM.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14893685*
> Wow sounds like my mobo has some serious vdroop because im usually at 1.472/1.480v with those voltages.
> 
> Do you have your cpu frequency stable? if not, I would concentrate on that first then the RAM.


not ram overclocking just had vccio really low with my 8gb ram, was having issues running 90% ram usage p95 lmao


----------



## kdon

and with ultra high llc and 1.4 offset i get 1.5+vcore lawdy


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;14893709*
> not ram overclocking just had vccio really low with my 8gb ram, was having issues running 90% ram usage p95 lmao


even with 8GB RAM and the voltage being at 1.5v, I don't think you'll have to increase the vccio.

To my understanding VCCIO (VTT) should only be increased when you're overclocking the RAM or you have all four dimm slots populated to allow less strain on the IMC and increase stability.

If you are not increasing the DRAM voltage then 1.1v should be more than fine, or max 1.125v.

Offtopic, very nice to see the thread quite active


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14893814*
> even with 8GB RAM and the voltage being at 1.5v, I don't think you'll have to increase the vccio.
> 
> To my understanding VCCIO (VTT) should only be increased when you're overclocking the RAM or you have all four dimm slots populated to allow less strain on the IMC and increase stability.
> 
> If you are not increasing the DRAM voltage then 1.1v should be more than fine, or max 1.125v.


well at 1.125v vccio, i was experiencing huge problems with high-ram usage p95, and my board's auto set it higher so i bumped it up







leaving that be for now, gonna try and fix my offset Vcovre voltage before i put 1.6V through it and blow it up... thank god for water cooling though or my chip would be dead by now... haha


----------



## kdon

actually i just adjusted my offset to 0.080 under ultra high and am getting a steady 1.464-1.472vcore, liking this now


----------



## psyside

Ok guys, some strange thing happend here, or maybe not im not sure?

Well i went into BIOS and changed Vccio to auto which set it to quite low 1.050? knowing that i got 8GB ram and i run it @ 2133 mhz...ok then i tried to test my stability 1344 fft(short test) and it passed lol?

I mean isnt this super low volttage? 1.050...

Now the most strange part....when i went back into bios and put manual vccio to 1.125 it gave me freez into windows, and then BSOD, 109.....then booted back into Win and the same thing happend after few mins, went back into BIOS and i set my memory voltage to 1.60, booted, the same thing happend? so i went again in BIOS and now i tried 1.150/ vccio/160 dram booted, bam anoter BSOD, 109...

again changed Dram to 1.60 same results....then i got pissed and changed vccio to auto, and ram to 1.55 went back to win, and no more BSOD, and i passed 1344/1972 like np both 30 mins : / someone got some logical explanation about this?

So i gueess this chips doesent need as much memory controller voltage like 920s etc...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14894011*
> Ok guys, some strange thing happend here, or maybe not im not sure?
> 
> Well i went into BIOS and changed Vccio to auto which set it to quite low 1.050? knowing that i got 8GB ram and i run it @ 2133 mhz...ok then i tried to test my stability 1344 fft(short test) and it passed lol?
> 
> I mean isnt this super lowe volttage? 1.050...
> 
> Now the most strange part....when i went back into bios and put manual vccio to 1.125 it gave me freez into windows, and then BSOD, 109.....then booted back into Win and the same thing happend after few mins, went back into BIOS and i set my memory voltage to 1.60, booted, the same thing happend? so i went again in BIOS and now i tried 1.150 vccio, booted, bam anoter BSOD, then i tried 1.55 Dram, and same BSOD again lol!
> 
> again changed Dram to 1.60 same results....then i got pissed and changed vccio to auto, and Dram to 1.55 went back to win, and no more BSOD, and i passed 1344/1972 like np both 30 mins : / someone got some logical explanation about this?


simple answer, too much voltage = not so good and unstability arises.

just to let you know again, the 1344 / 1792 aren't very reliable. if your dram voltage is 1.5v then there is no reason to increase the vccio, well maybe just a little 'can' help stability. General rule is keep vccio within 0.5 or the dram votlage, but that rule applied to older cpu's and not entirely sure if works the same way.

Unless you are overclocking the RAM then you shouldn't really mess with the VCCIO.


----------



## psyside

Yea bro i know, but i cant test 12+ hours for every setting, its to much time and im busy!









As for the vccio, i know that more is not always better, but i tought 1.050 is to low for 8GB/2133 mhz, but guess i was wrong, does it have anything to do with the chip itself or? because my friend run 1.17+ on vccio in order to get stability..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14894080*
> Yea bro i know, but i cant test 12+ hours for every setting, its to much time and im busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the vccio, i know that more is not always better, but i tought 1.050 is to low for 8GB/2133 mhz, but guess i was wrong, does it have anything to do with the chip itself or? because my friend run 1.17+ on vccio in order to get stability..


lol patience is the key









you rated timings and frequency require a certain voltage (1.5v) therefore you shouldn't need to increase the VCCIO unless you are runnign at higher dram volts.

Unless your friend is increasing the dram volts i would think that he doesn't need that much VCCIO and yes different chips react differently to voltage changes, so in that case he must definitely need it.


----------



## jcharlesr75

New stable oc, 4.7Ghz at 1.41v. Volts seem high to me, but it wont boot with any less...


----------



## Vanthel

If I drop (raise?) my RAM timings to 9-9-9-24-2t (from stock, 8-8-8-24-2t 1600mhz) or anything else, am I likely to be able to lower my vcore without any noticeable performance loss from the RAM? (Game usage)


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14894080*
> Yea bro i know, but i cant test 12+ hours for every setting, its to much time and im busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the vccio, i know that more is not always better, but i tought 1.050 is to low for 8GB/2133 mhz, but guess i was wrong, does it have anything to do with the chip itself or? because my friend run 1.17+ on vccio in order to get stability..


Really no way to get around it. It would be nice if those ffts reliably predicted stability, or at least 12 hour blend stability, but that isn't the case for some people. Sometimes you wont be able to pass 1344/1792 but you _can_ get through a blend test... so you'll just end up wasting time trying to pass them. Something is weird with them because I cannot reliably pass 1792 on its own but I recently ran a 18 hour blend test which went thru 1792 multiple times.

I understand you want a quicker solution. I spent considerable time testing both for stability so I know how much patience and commitment it takes. But like most things it takes effort to get the best results.

For the vccio I found that just a notch or two above stock was best, I run 2 sticks of ram, 8gb @1.5v. There are a lot of people that told me to raise it to 1.15 but I have serious problems when I start getting up to 1.12. Just use what your CPU/RAM/IMC respond best to, start from stock and increase notch by notch up from that. 1.17 is really high anyway and I don't think thats a great idea.


----------



## Ellis

Notice in the first screenshot how vCore is set manually to 1.250V, yet in the third screenshot it's ramped it all the way up to 1.33V!

When running the exact same settings at a lower multiplier, the voltage behaves as it should and constantly runs at what I set it to. But at 41x, it wants to give the CPU tons of voltage despite it not being on automatic.

What do?!










*EDIT:* Hmm, without LLC it runs at 1.28V under load and 1.34V at idle. That's with it set to 1.25V. So the problem still exists that it's not running at the right voltage, but LLC just makes it worse.


----------



## cba1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14895330*
> Really no way to get around it. It would be nice if those ffts reliably predicted stability, or at least 12 hour blend stability, but that isn't the case for some people. Sometimes you wont be able to pass 1344/1792 but you _can_ get through a blend test... so you'll just end up wasting time trying to pass them. Something is weird with them because I cannot reliably pass 1792 on its own but I recently ran a 18 hour blend test which went thru 1792 multiple times.
> 
> I understand you want a quicker solution. I spent considerable time testing both for stability so I know how much patience and commitment it takes. But like most things it takes effort to get the best results.
> 
> For the vccio I found that just a notch or two above stock was best, I run 2 sticks of ram, 8gb @1.5v. There are a lot of people that told me to raise it to 1.15 but I have serious problems when I start getting up to 1.12. Just use what your CPU/RAM/IMC respond best to, start from stock and increase notch by notch up from that. 1.17 is really high anyway and I don't think thats a great idea.


For example. I can pass half an hour of 1344 and 1792 with 4Gb of RAM using -0.015. But it fails at regular blend around the 10 hours mark.

12 Hs is the only way-


----------



## masonkian

5GHZ 1.48v
prime stable
max temp 73

may try later see how much this chip can really do


----------



## iBlendYourFace

Are you sure that it is really stable? It looks like you have been running prime for about 6 minutes, and it is easy to fail after a few hours.

I wouldn't really call an overclock stable until it has passed 12 hours of blend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14898011*
> Notice in the first screenshot how vCore is set manually to 1.250V, yet in the third screenshot it's ramped it all the way up to 1.33V!
> 
> When running the exact same settings at a lower multiplier, the voltage behaves as it should and constantly runs at what I set it to. But at 41x, it wants to give the CPU tons of voltage despite it not being on automatic.
> 
> What do?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Hmm, without LLC it runs at 1.28V under load and 1.34V at idle. That's with it set to 1.25V. So the problem still exists that it's not running at the right voltage, but LLC just makes it worse.


Maybe try clearing CMOS? It might be some kind of bug in your BIOS?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14898011*
> Notice in the first screenshot how vCore is set manually to 1.250V, yet in the third screenshot it's ramped it all the way up to 1.33V!
> 
> When running the exact same settings at a lower multiplier, the voltage behaves as it should and constantly runs at what I set it to. But at 41x, it wants to give the CPU tons of voltage despite it not being on automatic.
> 
> What do?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Hmm, without LLC it runs at 1.28V under load and 1.34V at idle. That's with it set to 1.25V. So the problem still exists that it's not running at the right voltage, but LLC just makes it worse.


try clearing the CMOS and use HWmonitor to view the voltage, or gigabyte's easytune, that has a tab for hwmonitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masonkian;14898863*
> 5GHZ 1.48v
> prime stable
> max temp 73
> 
> may try later see how much this chip can really do


Sorry bud, but not sure if you're looking to get into the club, if so please refer to the rules in the OP.

Thanks


----------



## Crabby654

Hmm so I've been thinking for the past day. If I can't change my voltage manually while it is set to offset mode, if I bump my OC up to 5Ghz I wonder if the voltage will scale up? Time to do some testing!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14899810*
> Hmm so I've been thinking for the past day. If I can't change my voltage manually while it is set to offset mode, if I bump my OC up to 5Ghz I wonder if the voltage will scale up? Time to do some testing!


just becareful when switching between offset and manual!!!

Quote:


> *IMPORTANT INFO FOR ASUS P67 MOBO USERS*
> 
> The member quoted below killed his sb chip through a bug in Asus's bios. It is apparent that switching between profiles mainly offset and manual) the voltage does somewhat get altered. As pointed out, this bug is very dangerous and *I do always recommend checking settings before applying* but nevertheless this bug should be a top priority for asus.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grunion;13377004*
> When swapping between profiles the offset voltage changes to .975
> 
> So 1.24v+.975v=*2.215v*
> 
> Happened to catch it last night before I saved and exited my 5ghz +.105 offset, the offset was actually at +.975v.
> Had I not checked...
> 
> So be careful and always double check the offset when switching saved profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the actual thread. LINK
Click to expand...


----------



## kdon

hey munaim, after lowering my llc to high, i stopped getting errors when my cpu would take on a load, so I think ultra high llc provides too low of an idle voltage for my chip, as when a load is put on it, p95 immediately fails on a core or 2... switching to high and changing my offset a bit remedied that...


----------



## Crabby654

Well that was interesting, I set my OC to x50 (5Ghz) and I did the 1344 FTT and about 15 minutes in I got a x14 BSOD. Oddly enough the temps were about the same, but even more weirdly the VCore stayed at around 1.400vcore.

Question, do the Manual and Offset settings work with each other? Like if I set my VCore in manual to 1.3v and then switched to Offset, would it max out at 1.3v?


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14900151*
> Well that was interesting, I set my OC to x50 (5Ghz) and I did the 1344 FTT and about 15 minutes in I got a x14 BSOD. Oddly enough the temps were about the same, but even more weirdly the VCore stayed at around 1.400vcore.
> 
> Question, do the Manual and Offset settings work with each other? Like if I set my VCore in manual to 1.3v and then switched to Offset, would it max out at 1.3v?


no, with Offset, the LLC setting defines how low voltage can go. for instance when my LLC is ultra high, my idle voltage is below 1.1v and i get crashes when taking on a load. When i switch to high, my idle voltage is a touch over 1.1 voltage and i'm fine.

The vcore is kind of wonky as well, scaling up really high for small values with ultra high llc and then scaling up much smaller with larger values of llc. make sense?


----------



## Crabby654

I thiink that makes sense, I'll fudge with the settings a bit more. If I can get a 24/7 5Ghz OC stable while under 80c I would be super happy. I just need to figure out the offset vcore settings.

So should I up the LLC from ultra high to the next step to get more VCore?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crabby654*


I thiink that makes sense, I'll fudge with the settings a bit more. If I can get a 24/7 5Ghz OC stable while under 80c I would be super happy. I just need to figure out the offset vcore settings.

So should I up the LLC from ultra high to the next step to get more VCore?


no try using HIGH LLC as opposed to ultra high and bump the offset vcore. Im using High, ultra high didn't work all that well for me when using offset, for manual voltage it was perfect.


----------



## kdon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crabby654*


I thiink that makes sense, I'll fudge with the settings a bit more. If I can get a 24/7 5Ghz OC stable while under 80c I would be super happy. I just need to figure out the offset vcore settings.

So should I up the LLC from ultra high to the next step to get more VCore?


dont use ultra high, will give you way too low of an idle voltage and will give you hell with high voltages as well. IMO, high llc is the highest an offset OCer should go. Then just set your offset to +0.100 and increase by 0.005 until BSOD goes away... once thats stable, then i'd start playing around with pll/ram overclocking.


----------



## kdon

hey munaim, what are the settings commonly used for 30 min p95 runs to test limited stability? I remember something about 17xx fft runs but cant recall the whole thing, help please?







thanks!


----------



## Smo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdon*


hey munaim, what are the settings commonly used for 30 min p95 runs to test limited stability? I remember something about 17xx fft runs but cant recall the whole thing, help please?







thanks!


1792 and 1344 FFTs with 90% *of* your available RAM.

Damn autocorrect on my phone >_<


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdon*


hey munaim, what are the settings commonly used for 30 min p95 runs to test limited stability? I remember something about 17xx fft runs but cant recall the whole thing, help please?







thanks!


input min and max 1344 and 90% of your available RAM and run the test for around 15/30mins. Same with 1792.

15/30mins is more than enough, just a note, they aren't very reliable.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14900296*
> input min and max 1344 and 90% of your available RAM and run the test for around 15/30mins. Same with 1792.
> 
> 15/30mins is more than enough, just a note, they aren't very reliable.


yeah just looking to not have to run 2 hours of prime for each voltage increment to find a fault as i find my offset voltage... haha. gonna run a 12 hour blend when i start feeling good about it


----------



## Smo

Bugger - just got BSOD 09C again. Keeps happening ~3 hours into a custom blend, I've tried increasing and decreasing the VCCIO voltage all the way down to 1.050v. In this last fail I had it set to auto and it doesn't appear to make a difference what it's set at, other than when it's set to 1.050v my temps are a good 4-5c lower on load.

I'm assuming my only other option now is to increase the vcore again?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smo*


Bugger - just got BSOD 09C again. Keeps happening ~3 hours into a custom blend, I've tried increasing and decreasing the VCCIO voltage all the way down to 1.050v. In this last fail I had it set to auto and it doesn't appear to make a difference what it's set at, other than when it's set to 1.050v my temps are a good 4-5c lower on load.

I'm assuming my only other option now is to increase the vcore again?


more vcore


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


try clearing the CMOS and use HWmonitor to view the voltage, or gigabyte's easytune, that has a tab for hwmonitor.

Sorry bud, but not sure if you're looking to get into the club, if so please refer to the rules in the OP.

Thanks


I've just cleared the CMOS, and changed the bare minimum of settings:

RAM to XMP
CPU turbo ratio to 41 on all four cores
Turbo power limit to 200W
C1E to enabled
EIST to enabled
CPU Vcore to 1.250V
CPU PLL to 1.70V

Yet before even booting into Windows (at BIOS level) it's displaying the current Vcore as 1.356V.

Both HWMonitor and TouchBIOS report the Vcore as 1.33V under load and 1.37V at idle.

Is it possible that I've completely missed some setting in the BIOS? I've been through every page over and over and it seems like there's nothing telling the motherboard to automatically adjust the Vcore. If there was some setting like that, why does it use my manually programmed value for 4GHz and then ramp it right up for 4.1GHz?

This is really bugging me now.


----------



## Smo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


more vcore










Yeah I secretly knew it. Damn! I didn't really want to increase it any further but needs must I guess. Cheers dude - I'll give it a quick go.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14900461*
> I've just cleared the CMOS, and changed the bare minimum of settings:
> 
> RAM to XMP
> CPU turbo ratio to 41 on all four cores
> Turbo power limit to 200W
> C1E to enabled
> EIST to enabled
> CPU Vcore to 1.250V
> CPU PLL to 1.70V
> 
> Yet before even booting into Windows (at BIOS level) it's displaying the current Vcore as 1.356V.
> 
> Both HWMonitor and TouchBIOS report the Vcore as 1.33V under load and 1.37V at idle.
> 
> Is it possible that I've completely missed some setting in the BIOS? I've been through every page over and over and it seems like there's nothing telling the motherboard to automatically adjust the Vcore. If there was some setting like that, why does it use my manually programmed value for 4GHz and then ramp it right up for 4.1GHz?
> 
> This is really bugging me now.


Sorry bud but im not all that familiar with giga mobo's, however I'll try my best to help.

Are you running the latest BIOS rev? if not update it or check out the giga official mobo thread and find out if it's a BIOS problem.

It's probably increasing the voltage due to LLC being on auto?? try changing the LLC level to 6 or 7, the vdroop will be quite a bit but atleast it will be lower than what you set in the BIOS. report back and will take it from there.

By the way, why 41??? go for 45







You have a decent enough cooler.


----------



## Ellis

*EDIT:* Problem resolved!

The one thing I never though to do was increase the multiplier, even just to 42. I changed no settings other than that, and now the voltage is being given properly. It's a really odd problem, but from this I can definitely conclude that using 41x multiplier on this motherboard causes the CPU to overvolt terribly.

Now testing 1344K FFTs at 4.2GHz with 1.25V Vcore.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*

hey munaim

just a few things buddy can i ask you

firstly, just reset my pc, and it turned off..wouldnt turn back on! Had to reset cmos about 10 times, tried resetting it, turning power back on and off..it took me bout 15 mins of frankly f**king about with power to get it back on. At one point i turned PSu on, fan spun up for like 3 second, went off...came back on. Is this all a sign of something more serious going on?

secondly for LLC, I had it at ultra high, went to high and voltages were alot lower than what I set in bios. Im guessing its best to use LLC that gets you closest to your bios settings as possible? If i go for extreme and that makes it nearly same as what i set in bios, would that mean I can use lower vcore in theory? :hmm:









please reply asap! cheers



what were you doing prior to reseting it? Could be PSU or RAM giving way, try the shorting the PSU and attach a molex fan and see who it runs, secondly try one stick of RAM.

LLC ultra high is best for manual voltage, it's closet to the bios setting and doesn't spike the voltage. the more you reduce the LLC the lerss you compensate the vdroop, however the higher you go it could cause voltage spikes which can be dangerous when using high voltage. In theory yes, however as soon as you enable LLC it add's the vcore to it.

Too many PM's bud so please continue from here.


----------



## Ellis

Gave up with 4.2GHz lol, playing around at 4.5GHz now. Had to increase the QPI/VTT voltage to 1.1V and someone recommended I bump the VRAM up to 1.6V to rule it out.

Vcore is at 1.30V, just playing about with LLC again to get it as close as possible to that actual value.


----------



## $ilent

Sorry munaim I sent last message before getting your other about PM lol.

So for C-states, keep C1E enabled and try disable c3 and c6? Its stuff like a 124 bsod, a failed worker in p95 etc I had trouble with when I last tried to go for the overclock, getting into windows and lack of 101 codes gives me impression its NOT vcore problem?


----------



## Ellis

Is it possible to have the CPU undervolt when at idle? It seems a bit wasteful to be pumping 1.3V through it when it's only running at 1.6GHz and it's not even doing anything.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Sorry munaim I sent last message before getting your other about PM lol.

So for C-states, keep C1E enabled and try disable c3 and c6? Its stuff like a 124 bsod, a failed worker in p95 etc I had trouble with when I last tried to go for the overclock, getting into windows and lack of 101 codes gives me impression its NOT vcore problem?


it's usually regarding freezing and idle bsods. At all times leave C1E and speedstep on and run both C3 and C6 when using manual voltage, disable if you're using offset voltage. 101 is more than likely vcore, error 124 is a little tricky, can be vcore, vtt (VCCIO) or even pll.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Is it possible to have the CPU undervolt when at idle? It seems a bit wasteful to be pumping 1.3V through it when it's only running at 1.6GHz and it's not even doing anything.


yes, the voltage will however fluctuate but during idle it should most likely stay around 1.1v, to do this make sure bothe C1E and EIST (Speedstep) are enabled and use offset voltage. The voltage will bounce around according to the load of the cpu but atleast it won't go above and it helps when you are not doing anything cpu intensive, it keeps the temps down and helps longitivity of the chip.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


it's usually regarding freezing and idle bsods. At all times leave C1E and speedstep on and run both C3 and C6 when using manual voltage, disable if you're using offset voltage. 101 is more than likely vcore, error 124 is a little tricky, can be vcore, vtt (VCCIO) or even pll.

yes, the voltage will however fluctuate but during idle it should most likely stay around 1.1v, to do this make sure bothe C1E and EIST (Speedstep) are enabled and use offset voltage. The voltage will bounce around according to the load of the cpu but atleast it won't go above and it helps when you are not doing anything cpu intensive, it keeps the temps down and helps longitivity of the chip.











Okay, not sure how to use the offset voltage but I'll look into that. Thanks.


----------



## Bouf0010

quick question...

when running prime95 at x50 my voltages vary between 1.480-1.488V.
when running linx or if i monitor voltages when gaming i see it go up to as high as 1.512V

why is this happening?


----------



## sintricate

Just ran cinebench 11.5 at 5.3GHz


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*


quick question...

when running prime95 at x50 my voltages vary between 1.480-1.488V.
when running linx or if i monitor voltages when gaming i see it go up to as high as 1.512V

why is this happening?


Linx draws more current / power.


----------



## Ellis

How high would you guys feel comfortable running your memory voltage?


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Linx draws more current / power.


Simple enough. I wont worry about it unless i see 1.55v or more.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


How high would you guys feel comfortable running your memory voltage?


I have mine running at 1.725V. I wouldnt go higher than 1.75V for 24/7 and 1.8V ish for benching.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


How high would you guys feel comfortable running your memory voltage?


1.65v max for 24/7 usage. Read this: http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...e-h67-p67.html


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*


I have mine running at 1.725V. I wouldnt go higher than 1.75V for 24/7 and 1.8V ish for benching.


Wow... Is that really safe in the long run?


----------



## Crabby654

Oi vey 1.725v for 24/7? that seems a bit high. I've always read and felt comfortable with around 1.65v for most ram with a sandy setup.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*


I have mine running at 1.725V. I wouldnt go higher than 1.75V for 24/7 and 1.8V ish for benching.


That seems crazy high to me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


1.65v max for 24/7 usage. Read this: http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...e-h67-p67.html


Ah okay, and there's no worry of damaging the memory controller on the CPU or anything when running at 1.65V? Because some people seem to say that, and some say it's fine, and then I get all confused.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Wow... Is that really safe in the long run?


Its been running at that voltage for over a month now, no issues.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crabby654*


Oi vey 1.725v for 24/7? that seems a bit high. I've always read and felt comfortable with around 1.65v for most ram with a sandy setup.


My ram is rated at 1.65V, how am i supposed to OC it without bumping up the voltage?? Im only willing to loosen my timings so much.

I started a thread on this and the feedback i got was that i was ok at 1.725V

I mean im willing to take the chance and keep running it the way it is now, unless someone has an actual technical explanation as to why i shouldnt, without refering to intel's recommendations, ill gladly listen


----------



## sintricate

Just ran SiSoft... I wish there were a better way to display results.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14903428*
> That seems crazy high to me.
> 
> Ah okay, and there's no worry of damaging the memory controller on the CPU or anything when running at 1.65V? Because some people seem to say that, and some say it's fine, and then I get all confused.


1.65v *I* would say is the absolute max for 24/7 usage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14903455*
> Just ran SiSoft... I wish there were a better way to display results.


check the ones already posted and follow the same rules


----------



## Bouf0010

i guess ill have to volunteer my rig as a guinea pig lol

theres new processors and motherboards coming out soon enough right?? lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;14904398*
> i guess ill have to volunteer my rig as a guinea pig lol
> 
> theres new processors and motherboards coming out soon enough right?? lol


Yeah that's correct, IIRC Nov 15th - SB-E and feb/mar 2012 - Ivy.

By the way care to share the link of the thread you were talking about before regarding your RAM being at 1.7v+.

Thanks

By the way have a read at this, I've tried to explain SB RAM as well as pssible:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/1085715-overclocking-choosing-ram-sandybridge-h67-p67.html

You don't need to overclock your RAM do you?


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14904425*
> Yeah that's correct, IIRC Nov 15th - SB-E and feb/mar 2012 - Ivy.
> 
> By the way care to share the link of the thread you were talking about before regarding your RAM being at 1.7v+.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> By the way have a read at this, I've tried to explain SB RAM as well as pssible:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/1085715-overclocking-choosing-ram-sandybridge-h67-p67.html
> 
> You don't need to overclock your RAM do you?


I guess not lol, but why not?

Thanks, ill take a look at it









Heres the thread, after re-reading, i might just lower my voltage.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1107400-i7-2600k-8gb-dominator-gt-voltages.html


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010;14904486*
> I guess not lol, but why not?
> 
> Thanks, ill take a look at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the thread, after re-reading, i might just lower my voltage.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1107400-i7-2600k-8gb-dominator-gt-voltages.html


Oh right, even with water I wouldn't risk it especially when you wont be able to see the difference, you'll know more about that if you read the thread I linked.

For benching, yeah that's cool, but for 24/7 usage?? nah I wouldn't recommend anyone doing that as the results in everday usage performance is next to nothing.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14904525*
> Oh right, even with water I wouldn't risk it especially when you wont be able to see the difference, you'll know more about that if you read the thread I linked.
> 
> For benching, yeah that's cool, but for 24/7 usage?? nah I wouldn't recommend anyone doing that as the results in everday usage performance is next to nothing.


I had a chance to read it over. Everyday use difference is negligible. So ive lowered to 1.65V to run the XMP profile. Ill keep it at that and save the overvolting for benchies! I appreciate the help and the links.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14904202*
> 1.65v *I* would say is the absolute max for 24/7 usage.
> 
> check the ones already posted and follow the same rules


Ah okay, well, I'll keep it as it is in my sig, and that's 1.6V. I would probably use 1.65V for benching, but something makes me a bit happier running at 1.6V for 24/7 use, even though I trust you that it's safe at 1.65V.

Well, it's just like temperatures really. Some people feel more comfortable running their chip at lower temperatures, others say it's fine to go all the way up to xxC.


----------



## vovkaperm

Hi, guys!
I've got a question. May be it was mentioned some time ago, but I can't find it anywhere...
My system sometimes (especialy after being turned off for a long time) makes double start and then hangs at "Starting Windows" screen, so I've to restart it and then it boots normaly and works rocksolid stabe.
Can u help me to find *** is it? ^_^ plz


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vovkaperm*


Hi, guys!
I've got a question. May be it was mentioned some time ago, but I can't find it anywhere...
My system sometimes (especialy after being turned off for a long time) makes double start and then hangs at "Starting Windows" screen, so I've to restart it and then it boots normaly and works rocksolid stabe.
Can u help me to find *** is it? ^_^ plz


I think thats most likely normal. Usually if I fully unplug power from my computer it does a double restart and I think its the motherboard we have since we have the same one. I also once in a great while get the freeze at the windows screen after I unplug power.

If you always have power going to your computer and don't unplug it, it shouldn't do a double restart.


----------



## vovkaperm

I think, I have power connected all the time... But may be my Power Supply thinks in another way =)


----------



## Ellis

Currently gunning for 4.6GHz. Bumped up the Vcore a tad because of a 124 BSoD. Increasing the QPI/VTT from 1.1V did nothing so I concluded that it was the Vcore.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vovkaperm*


I think, I have power connected all the time... But may be my Power Supply thinks in another way =)


can you link your PSU?

*Looks at your sig...... I've never heard of it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Currently gunning for 4.6GHz. Bumped up the Vcore a tad because of a 124 BSoD. Increasing the QPI/VTT from 1.1V did nothing so I concluded that it was the Vcore.


good luck bud


----------



## psyside

WOW i'm playing BBC2 this 2 days, around 2 hours per day (i got not time) and its amazing...freaking 80% cpu usage on one core?? amazing...and it also use HT 8 cores @ more then 50% cpu usage (constant) is something i never saw before....so cpu intensive.


----------



## Crabby654

Hmm so I think I figured out how the offset vcore works. I left it at 0.040+ and it was going at like 1.380vcore max and I upped it to 0.100+ and it was going around 1.435vcore max. So I may work on my 5Ghz 24/7 this week. It also appears that the LLC setting affects how much VCore is added I just noticed, I lowered it to High and it only upped the vcore by like 0.050, I think Ultra did something like 0.075 not 100% sure.

Also I was doing 1344 FFT's and about 10 min I got a 0x9C I think BSOD, if I remember right that is increase VCore?


----------



## vovkaperm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


can you link your PSU?
*Looks at your sig...... I've never heard of it.


Here it is Click


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vovkaperm*


Here it is Click


I've tried a quick google search, however, most results were not in english, im not sure how good that PSU, it may be a good idea to ask over at the PSU section. How long have you had it?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crabby654*


Hmm so I think I figured out how the offset vcore works. I left it at 0.040+ and it was going at like 1.380vcore max and I upped it to 0.100+ and it was going around 1.435vcore max. So I may work on my 5Ghz 24/7 this week. It also appears that the LLC setting affects how much VCore is added I just noticed, I lowered it to High and it only upped the vcore by like 0.050, I think Ultra did something like 0.075 not 100% sure.

Also I was doing 1344 FFT's and about 10 min I got a 0x9C I think BSOD, if I remember right that is increase VCore?



Quote:



0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances


Taken from here, I had it open in another tab.


----------



## vovkaperm

*munaim1* about 0.5 year.
I'll try to reduce my OC to 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz or try to use an offset voltage. Thank you for trying to help. As soon as I'll get any results, I'll write back here.


----------



## kin0kin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kin0kin*










1.48V according to multimeter, 1.50 according to CPU-Z. Will prime 5.2 tomorrow.


Looks like someone missed my post, kindly add this please. Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kin0kin*


Looks like someone missed my post, kindly add this please. Thanks


Sorry but the pic is not loading for some reason, can you post it as an attachment. Thanks


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Sorry but the pic is not loading for some reason, can you post it as an attachment. Thanks


Probably because it's absolutely enormous.









Don't you need to use RealTemp 3.67 though, instead of 3.60?

Anyway, I've got 4.6GHz stable (so far - 20 minutes of 1344K FFTs and 20 minutes of 1792K FFTs) with 1.33V. Temps aren't really any different to how they were at 1.30V. Going to try for 4.7GHz now.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Probably because it's absolutely enormous.









Don't you need to use RealTemp 3.67 though, instead of 3.60?

Anyway, I've got 4.6GHz stable (so far - 20 minutes of 1344K FFTs and 20 minutes of 1792K FFTs) with 1.33V. Temps aren't really any different to how they were at 1.30V. Going to try for 4.7GHz now.










lol yeah it is (4960x1600) and I just viewed the screenshot, 3.67+ realtemp is a must.

Sorry kin0kin but I think that's why it wasn't added. please refer to the OP for the rules.

@Ellis

Nice one, sounds like you're making good progress, let us know if you need any help


----------



## Ellis

Struggling a bit with 4.7GHz - I figured this would be where things started to get tricky. Currently: LLC level 6 with voltage set to 1.32V in BIOS, goes up to about 1.36V under load but seems to hit around 1.38V idle (any way to stop this?)

QPI/VTT 1.1V
PLL 1.7V
DRAM 1.6V

But I keep getting 124 BSoDs when running Prime95. What would you recommend?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Struggling a bit with 4.7GHz - I figured this would be where things started to get tricky. Currently: LLC level 6 with voltage set to 1.32V in BIOS, goes up to about 1.36V under load but seems to hit around 1.38V idle (any way to stop this?)

QPI/VTT 1.1V
PLL 1.7V
DRAM 1.6V

But I keep getting 124 BSoDs when running Prime95. What would you recommend?


LLC 6?? looks like voltage spike to me. Like I explained before, LLC is there to reduce the vdroop and compensate the voltage under load, certain settings, usually the high ones, will spike the voltage above what is set in the BIOS which is *NOT* a good idea. Lower the LLC and make sure the load voltage is as close to what you set in the bios as possible, use the llc settings to do that. If you have to increase the vcore rather than the LLC, that only if you require a certain amount of voltage for a specific overclock.

After you done the LLC bit, report back if you continue getting the 124 error we can look into it further.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


LLC 6?? looks like voltage spike to me. Like I explained before, LLC is there to reduce the vdroop and compensate the voltage under load, certain settings, usually the high ones, will spike the voltage above what is set in the BIOS which is *NOT* a good idea. Lower the LLC and make sure the load voltage is as close to what you set in the bios as possible, use the llc settings to do that. If you have to increase the vcore rather than the LLC, that only if you require a certain amount of voltage for a specific overclock.

After you done the LLC bit, report back if you continue getting the 124 error we can look into it further.


Will do. The issue is, if I (for instance) set the Vcore to 1.33V and the LLC to level 4, I often seem to get around 1.33V under load, which is great, but then something like 1.36V at idle. Those are just random figures, but that's the kind of concept of what happens.

*EDIT:* With Vcore set to 1.34V, level 4 LLC gives me 1.31V under load, level 5 LLC gives me 1.36V under load. I thought level 5 was supposed to be more or less even (no vGain or vDroop) but it seems to give a fair amount of vGain, which is annoying.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Will do. The issue is, if I (for instance) set the Vcore to 1.33V and the LLC to level 4, I often seem to get around 1.33V under load, which is great, but then something like 1.36V at idle. Those are just random figures, but that's the kind of concept of what happens.


that's fine as long as the *LOAD* voltage is not more. Reducing the LLC will help control / maintain the voltage more. However it's not going to matter much if after finding your overclock you decide to use OFFSET voltage.


----------



## Ellis

See the edit in my previous post, looks like I was a bit wrong. And yeah, after I've found out what level of overclock I'm happy with, I'll use offset voltage to keep things under control at idle.

So basically, it's better for me to use, say, level 4 LLC with 1.37V in the BIOS, which gives perhaps 1.34V load and 1.38V idle, and it's not going to be an issue about the higher idle voltage? It's just load that I need to watch?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


See the edit in my previous post, looks like I was a bit wrong. And yeah, after I've found out what level of overclock I'm happy with, I'll use offset voltage to keep things under control at idle.

So basically, it's better for me to use, say, level 4 LLC with 1.37V in the BIOS, which gives perhaps 1.34V load and 1.38V idle, and it's not going to be an issue about the higher idle voltage? It's just load that I need to watch?


Yes it's better to use less LLC and a touch more vcore than 'more' LLC and less vcore. Higher idle voltage is not really that important, especially when it's 0.01 or so, the wattage and current during idle is something like 7-15watts. lol


----------



## Ellis

It was more the issue of not really wanting to pump that much voltage through the chip, although I'll see about using offset voltage once I've got a decent stable overclock.

I'll let you know how I get on









Thanks


----------



## Ellis

Set the Vcore to 1.39V in the BIOS with LLC level 4, which is 1.36V load and 1.4V idle. Still got a 124 BSoD. Not looking to take the Vcore any higher at this point, do you think any of the other settings could help?

QPI/VTT is at 1.1V right now.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I know the 25k's and the 26k's are different with voltages, but i need 1.41 and llc5 to keep my 26k booting at 4.7. But its rock stable now and it runs 1.404v at 100%, so give it a few volts and see what your temps do.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Set the Vcore to 1.39V in the BIOS with LLC level 4, which is 1.36V load and 1.4V idle. Still got a 124 BSoD. Not looking to take the Vcore any higher at this point, do you think any of the other settings could help?

QPI/VTT is at 1.1V right now.


okay now that we have established a good LLC settings we can go onto the conquering the 124 error.

What I would like you to do is, drop the VTT to auto and see how prime respnds to that. report back.

Then depending on what the previous did either leave it on auto or 1.1v and change the PLL voltage to auto. report back.

Again depeding on how prime responds increase the PLL voltage to 1.85v and report back.

Try those 3 things and let me know how you get on.


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14913046*
> Struggling a bit with 4.7GHz - I figured this would be where things started to get tricky. Currently: LLC level 6 with voltage set to 1.32V in BIOS, goes up to about 1.36V under load but seems to hit around 1.38V idle (any way to stop this?)
> 
> QPI/VTT 1.1V
> PLL 1.7V
> DRAM 1.6V
> 
> But I keep getting 124 BSoDs when running Prime95. What would you recommend?


1.36v for 4.7ghz is a little bit below the average I would think (just going off the top of my head from all the numbers I see), not to say some people have done it with less. I think 1.38 is what I needed so dont be afraid to try more than that. You gotta see generally what _your_ chip needs first.

I always get x124 bsods. I have never, not once, gotten x101. So im not really sure what it means in the end... as in how 101 is different from 124.

If you want to try, you can lower VTT if you have 8 or 4gb of not-oc'd ram. I know above 1.1v I would become unstable. 1.050-1.1 was good for me but 1.077 was significantly better than either of those (1.051 is stock/auto for me). It helped my Prime results too by a lot. I am 110% sure that more than 1.1 vtt for me increases instability, thats just how it is I dunno, so always pay attention to how your chip responds when you follow some advice. Overclocking is an experimental process.... you have your theories and hypothesis, but sometimes the data just doesn't come back the way you expect. Note it and adjust based on the results.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14913667*
> okay now that we have established a good LLC settings we can go onto the conquering the 124 error.
> 
> What I would like you to do is, drop the VTT to auto and see how prime respnds to that. report back.
> 
> Then depending on what the previous did either leave it on auto or 1.1v and change the PLL voltage to auto. report back.
> 
> Again depeding on how prime responds increase the PLL voltage to 1.85v and report back.
> 
> Try those 3 things and let me know how you get on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14913678*
> 1.36v for 4.7ghz is a little bit below the average I would think (just going off the top of my head from all the numbers I see), not to say some people have done it with less. I think 1.38 is what I needed so dont be afraid to try more than that. You gotta see generally what _your_ chip needs first.
> 
> I always get x124 bsods. I have never, not once, gotten x101. So im not really sure what it means in the end... as in how 101 is different from 124.
> 
> If you want to try, you can lower VTT if you have 8 or 4gb of not-oc'd ram. I know above 1.1v I would become unstable. 1.050-1.1 was good for me but 1.077 was significantly better than either of those (1.051 is stock/auto for me). It helped my Prime results too by a lot. I am 110% sure that more than 1.1 vtt for me increases stability, thats just how it is I dunno, so always pay attention to how your chip responds when you follow some advice. Overclocking is an experimental process.... you have your theories and hypothesis, but sometimes the data just doesn't come back the way you expect. Note it and adjust based on the results.


Thanks for the advice, both of you. I think I'll start by going through the 3 things you said, munaim. I think I'll continue going for 4.7GHz, depending on the temps and the voltage needed I might drop back to 4.5GHz for daily use, but I'll definitely see how high the chip can go first.

*EDIT:* VTT set to auto still results in a 124 BSoD.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14913678*
> .
> 
> If you want to try, you can lower VTT if you have 8 or 4gb of not-oc'd ram. I know above 1.1v I would become unstable. 1.050-1.1 was good for me but 1.077 was significantly better than either of those (1.051 is stock/auto for me). It helped my Prime results too by a lot. I am 110% sure that more than 1.1 vtt for me increases stability.


Contradicted yourself there?


----------



## Ellis

Right, I tried setting VTT to auto and I got another BSoD (same 124 - never got another one). So I put it back to 1.1V and set the PLL from 1.7V to auto and...

Success!

1.36V, and 4.7GHz is stable with 20 minutes of 1344s and then 20 minutes of 1792s. And on that note, I'm going to bed.

Thanks for your help as usual. 4.8GHz tomorrow.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14914629*
> Right, I tried setting VTT to auto and I got another BSoD (same 124 - never got another one). So I put it back to 1.1V and set the PLL from 1.7V to auto and...
> 
> Success!
> 
> 1.36V, and 4.7GHz is stable with 20 minutes of 1344s and then 20 minutes of 1792s. And on that note, I'm going to bed.
> 
> Thanks for your help as usual. 4.8GHz tomorrow.


does certainly sound like the PLL voltage is the culprit, leave it on auto if it brings better stability. Lowering it is *not* always better as you have found, maybe even increasing it will help further, until you do more testing you'll be able to know.

Keep it up


----------



## BradleyW

Well i just wanted to up my sandy system.


----------



## donkrx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Contradicted yourself there?


Yeah, I'm gonna correct that now.

Increases INSTABILITY. lol.


----------



## ZeusAudio

I thought it was weird that running just the stock blend test; using somewhere around 2.5GB of my 8GB RAM, stability seemed better. After running a custom 1344 or 1792 using 7GB and usually I get the BSOD 124. No matter how high I put the VCore seemed like I would get a BSOD under load using more RAM. Ran a Memtest and got several errors which is good and bad I guess. Now I have to RMA the RAM but hopefully this will solve some of my stability issues.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


does certainly sound like the PLL voltage is the culprit, leave it on auto if it brings better stability. Lowering it is *not* always better as you have found, maybe even increasing it will help further, until you do more testing you'll be able to know.

Keep it up










Yeah, will do. Just starting sixth form college at the moment, so it'll most likely stay where it is until I'm more settled in there. We'll see.

I definitely want to try for 4.8GHz at some point, anyway.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well i just wanted to up my sandy system.










Nice clean looking system you've got there


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 120 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:



*Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask or post your problem here*


----------



## Penryn

I have another stable sandy in my laptop now even though I can't OC it much 8[. The magnificent 2630QM. Reading the last few pages makes me want to go back and tweak my OC after some recent changes lol.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


I have another stable sandy in my laptop now even though I can't OC it much 8[. The magnificent 2630QM. Reading the last few pages makes me want to go back and tweak my OC after some recent changes lol.


LOL

384 pages so far, thread does have some valuable info however quite difficult to find because of the number of pages but I did add a section in the OP which is under important findings and tips. Users and myself that have found interesting things about sandy have been linked so it's much easier to view


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14921998*
> Yeah, will do. Just starting sixth form college at the moment, so it'll most likely stay where it is until I'm more settled in there. We'll see.
> 
> I definitely want to try for 4.8GHz at some point, anyway.
> 
> *Nice clean looking system you've got there*


Thank you!


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14914629*
> Right, I tried setting VTT to auto and I got another BSoD (same 124 - never got another one). So I put it back to 1.1V and set the PLL from 1.7V to auto and...
> 
> Success!
> 
> 1.36V, and 4.7GHz is stable with 20 minutes of 1344s and then 20 minutes of 1792s. And on that note, I'm going to bed.
> 
> Thanks for your help as usual. 4.8GHz tomorrow.


For me those tests were pretty unreliable/inconsistent from one test to the next. Try rebooting and running it again, lol... you might be disappointed. Also I noticed an interesting and certainly important phenomenon: I tend to pass them pretty often in the middle of a blend test even if I cannot pass them on their own. I just submitted an 18 hour blend test (which cycled through 1792 multiple times) but cannot pass 1792 _alone_ more than like 1 in 3 or 4 tries........ so make of that what you will.

If your purpose is to approximate the voltage your chip needs for the blend (and therefore save time) I'd recommend instead to take the voltage data from the spreadsheet in the OP, average it for your desired clockspeed and start a bit below that. No matter what you do though if you really do want to find the absolute minimum voltage your chip needs to be 12 hours stable its gonna take time and trial and error. With how inconsistent 1344/1792 are on their own I tend to feel that blend is easier in the end.... run it overnight and use Event Viewer to see when Windows crashed - just make sure to note down when you started the test.

Now that being said I do personally think it can help you find better settings for vtt and pll. You can kinda see if its failing faster or not after running it like 5-10 times, then adjust them (preferably one at a time) and try again... but as always you have to pay close attention to when it fails. Even though its pretty random, in theory "better" settings should last longer on average if you take a sufficient number of trials. In my case I never did start passing _consistently_ but I did see myself passing more and lasting longer. There are a lot of combinations to try, remember that.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14926147*
> For me those tests were pretty unreliable/inconsistent from one test to the next. Try rebooting and running it again, lol... you might be disappointed. Also I noticed an interesting and certainly important phenomenon: I tend to pass them pretty often in the middle of a blend test even if I cannot pass them on their own. I just submitted an 18 hour blend test (which cycled through 1792 multiple times) but cannot pass 1792 _alone_ more than like 1 in 3 or 4 tries........ so make of that what you will.
> 
> If your purpose is to approximate the voltage your chip needs for the blend (and therefore save time) I'd recommend instead to take the voltage data from the spreadsheet in the OP, average it for your desired clockspeed and start a bit below that. No matter what you do though if you really do want to find the absolute minimum voltage your chip needs to be 12 hours stable its gonna take time and trial and error. With how inconsistent 1344/1792 are on their own I tend to feel that blend is easier in the end.... run it overnight and use Event Viewer to see when Windows crashed - just make sure to note down when you started the test.
> 
> Now that being said I do personally think it can help you find better settings for vtt and pll. You can kinda see if its failing faster or not after running it like 5-10 times, then adjust them (preferably one at a time) and try again... but as always you have to pay close attention to when it fails. Even though its pretty random, in theory "better" settings should last longer on average if you take a sufficient number of trials. In my case I never did start passing _consistently_ but I did see myself passing more and lasting longer. There are a lot of combinations to try, remember that.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rops84

Please update my score!
Since last time i was able to lower my Vcore and i got a pair of new 4gb ram sticks!


----------



## King Who Dat

I'm still super new to overclocking these beastly SB chips, but after about a week or so of playing with voltages, I think I've found my chip's sweet spot. I've been from 4.4 up to 5.0 and surprisingly have only run into 2 bsod's so far. That's probably due to the fact that I've never used offset before as I used to be an amd guy only. That is completely foreign to me and I'll likely never use it. 4.9 @ 1.392 got a little hot running intel burn for my taste, maxed at 72c. I of course had to try 5.0 and had zero trouble getting that stable at 1.43 but the temps were more than I could tolerate running intel burn again maxing out at about 80c. 4.7 seems to be an excellent fit, as Ive been priming for 3 hours with zero issues manually set to 1.35 in bios and maxing at 60c. There seems to be a large "wall" there and I would feel comfortable running 1.35v and 60c all day long. It's great to know I can get to 5.0 with zero issues and I feel could possibly go a bit higher. I really need to watercool.







All of the above overclocks were prime tested 10hrs plus and intel burned as well because i like to be double sure. I want to get my 24/7 clock in order before I join the club so what do you guys think ? Are the voltages and temps I mentioned above way within range and I'm just being a sissy ? I really don't know and everyone has a different opinion. I'm sure I could get 4.9 much more in line with some further tweaking. Also, I have not yet tried to go lower on the 4.7 @ 1.35, this cpu may very well do that speed with less voltage. I simply don't know yet. is this common ? are these things really that epic ? I sure wish I would have switched over a LONG time ago.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14926147*
> . I want to get my 24/7 clock in order before I join the club so what do you guys think ? Are the voltages and temps I mentioned above way within range and I'm just being a sissy ? I really don't know and everyone has a different opinion. I'm sure I could get 4.9 much more in line with some further tweaking. Also, I have not yet tried to go lower on the 4.7 @ 1.35, this cpu may very well do that speed with less voltage. I simply don't know yet. is this common ? are these things really that epic ? I sure wish I would have switched over a LONG time ago.


You got good chip, thats for sure and the volts are fine even for 24/7 temps on the other hand, for benching i would not go over 85/80c.


----------



## munaim1

think you just replied to the wrong person^^


----------



## psyside

Nah its him, dunno why you get that idea


----------



## Vanthel

So I ran a prime last night and it failed at about 4h35m in.

The final part of the prime logs show:

Code:


Code:


[Wed Sep 14 05:20:55 2011]
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
[Wed Sep 14 05:36:03 2011]
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
[Wed Sep 14 05:51:37 2011]
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
[Wed Sep 14 06:06:44 2011]
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
[Wed Sep 14 06:22:00 2011]
Self-test 1680K passed!
Self-test 1680K passed!
Self-test 1680K passed!
Self-test 1680K passed!
[Wed Sep 14 06:37:16 2011]
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!

By the progression was the next set (the failed set) going to be the infamous 1792?

4500 @ 1.36v - droops to 1.352/1.36(fluctuates) under load with ultra-high llc and temps sit fine at 70/just below and the cooler fan has more to give.
Should I give the vcore an extra .005? Kinda feel like going as much as 1.37 is overkill for 4500..


----------



## chito1424

I have my 2600k with 1.4000v. I'm stable at 4.8ghz and my highest temp was 78. Is that safe?

I wanted to OC my ram but as soon as I upped it from 1600 to 1866 and increased volts from 1.5 to 1.6 windows didint boot up, so I guess it's not worth it lol


----------



## brian19876

78c is fine at 100% load I dont know much about memory overclocking


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14930631*
> You got good chip, thats for sure and the volts are fine even for 24/7 temps on the other hand, for benching i would not go over 85/80c.


?? that wasnt my post lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14932044*
> Nah its him, dunno why you get that idea


hmm I'm trying to figure out the joke... lol

EDIT: I tried to search google for that and didnt come up with anything but that post, so i thought u wrote it yourself as a joke on me, now I see a page back where the post came from... lol that was entertaining.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;14927885*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please update my score!
> Since last time i was able to lower my Vcore and i got a pair of new 4gb ram sticks!


updated, your first screenshot should still be available in the old entries section where you can make your own comparisons.


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;14929647*
> ... the temps were more than I could tolerate running intel burn again maxing out at about 80c. 4.7 seems to be an excellent fit, as Ive been priming for 3 hours with zero issues manually set to 1.35 in bios and maxing at 60c. There seems to be a large "wall" there and I would feel comfortable running 1.35v and 60c all day long. It's great to know I can get to 5.0 with zero issues and I feel could possibly go a bit higher. *I really need to watercool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Are the voltages and temps I mentioned above way within range and I'm just being a sissy ?


First of all, wow you got a good chip!! Go for more than 5.0!

Second of all ... this is what makes me hate intel burn test with a passion. The temptation is to think, well, IBT can get it that hot so that means something else could potentially do the same. Well you wont even get remotely close to those temps in real use (even heaviest use).

For example my temps go like this:

Metro 2033 (2 hours continuous): 61C peak
Prime95 blend (18 hour peak): 77C
Intel Burn test (40 seconds, I had to stop the test): 92C+

(and btw BIOS temps are not idle temps, its like 60-70% load from what I've been told)

I'm not suggesting that 61C is the max I could reach in my personal use, but what I am saying is that its never gonna be close to 92 freaking C. All IBT does is make people feel bad or uncomfortable about their cooling and their temps (because it now uses AVX, this is new). What matters in the end is what you actually subject the chip to in your real personal use. The max is 98C so you decide whats safe, certainly 60C is very conservative.

On this note whats interesting is that you see a lot more people willing to run high voltages than high temps. Intel said that the max VID is 1.52 (not a "max safe voltage", but still) and people run 1.6v+ in suicide runs just to see what the chip can do. I even saw 1.7v. But we are scared of 95C?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14933970*
> ?? that wasnt my post lol
> 
> hmm I'm trying to figure out the joke... lol
> 
> EDIT: I tried to search google for that and didnt come up with anything but that post, so i thought u wrote it yourself as a joke on me, now I see a page back where the post came from... lol that was entertaining.


LOL nvm then dude, i reply to that post while being tired, dunno what happend


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx;14935124*
> First of all, wow you got a good chip!! Go for more than 5.0!
> 
> Second of all ... this is what makes me hate intel burn test with a passion. The temptation is to think, well, IBT can get it that hot so that means something else could potentially do the same. Well you wont even get remotely close to those temps in real use (even heaviest use).
> 
> For example my temps go like this:
> 
> Metro 2033 (2 hours continuous): 61C peak
> Prime95 blend (18 hour peak): 77C
> Intel Burn test (40 seconds, I had to stop the test): 92C+
> 
> (and btw BIOS temps are not idle temps, its like 60-70% load from what I've been told)
> 
> I'm not suggesting that 61C is the max I could reach in my personal use, but what I am saying is that its never gonna be close to 92 freaking C. All IBT does is make people feel bad or uncomfortable about their cooling and their temps (because it now uses AVX, this is new). What matters in the end is what you actually subject the chip to in your real personal use. The max is 98C so you decide whats safe, certainly 60C is very conservative.
> 
> On this note whats interesting is that you see a lot more people willing to run high voltages than high temps. Intel said that the max VID is 1.52 (not a "max safe voltage", but still) and people run 1.6v+ in suicide runs just to see what the chip can do. I even saw 1.7v. But we are scared of 95C?










totally agree. I personally dislike IBT / LinX (AVX) for that reason and the fact that it produces 12c higher than what prime does and yet during normal usage or gaming my temps never go above 65c lol

That's why I said in the OP that IBT is overkill, DON'T use it to read load temps because it's totally crap for that.


----------



## King Who Dat

Thanks, I think its a pretty good one too. But I don't have much basis for comparison. I'm gonna go ahead and bite the bullet on a 5.0 prime run tonight. I'll just stay away from IBT since my temps will never sniff even what they do in prime for day to day usage. I feel 1.42 or 1.43 should do the trick. That magical 5.0 has some serious allure to it. It's definitely more sensible to run at 4.7 with a nice low voltage, but if I can run 5.0 in range on air, thats something I dont know if I can resist. My ambient temps are super low, around 68/69 farenheit and my cooler is working out epically, I added a third noctua 140mm on top of my nh-c14 with a 200mm case fan blowing on all 3. I'll give it a shot and post the results. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## spacin9guild

This is driving me bonkers. I just bought an Asrock z68 extreme4 gen3. It's a pretty sweet board. But i'm trying to up my vcore to 1.45. I want to get 4.8 stable. Right now, I have it set as "fixed" voltage @ 1.475 but on the desktop it shows 1.424v @ idle and drops to 1.380v under prime load. CPUz and the onboard utility confirms it. Is there some overvolt protection thing I am missing? The only vdrop setting I see is for the IGPU.

It seems with Turbo 50 on, I can set it to turbo 4.8 ghz and the board overclocks automatically to 4.8 Ghz with a higher vcore under load..about 1.424v but I need a bit more vcore to get it stable. I don't crash or BSOD, but two prime95 workers drop after about 3 hours.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9guild;14936323*
> This is driving me bonkers. I just bought an Asrock z68 extreme4 gen3. It's a pretty sweet board. But i'm trying to up my vcore to 1.45. I want to get 4.8 stable. Right now, I have it set as "fixed" voltage @ 1.475 but on the desktop it shows 1.424v @ idle and drops to 1.380v under prime load. CPUz and the onboard utility confirms it. Is there some overvolt protection thing I am missing? The only vdrop setting I see is for the IGPU.
> 
> It seems with Turbo 50 on, I can set it to turbo 4.8 ghz and the board overclocks automatically to 4.8 Ghz with a higher vcore under load..about 1.424v but I need a bit more vcore to get it stable. I don't crash or BSOD, but two prime95 workers drop after about 3 hours.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


What's LLC set to? Sounds like you left it at 5. I would set it to 2 and ytry then. As far as voltage, I actually have had the same issue with my P67 Gen3. I remember raising the vcore to over 1.4, but it would never register over that in cpu-z. It registers correctly under 1.4 though. it's a strange issue.


----------



## spacin9guild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14936755*
> What's LLC set to? Sounds like you left it at 5. I would set it to 2 and ytry then. As far as voltage, I actually have had the same issue with my P67 Gen3. I remember raising the vcore to over 1.4, but it would never register over that in cpu-z. It registers correctly under 1.4 though. it's a strange issue.


Yeah the LLC is at 5. I was under the impression that 5 was the setting for the more extreme overclocks.. I'll try bringing it down.

What I had to do as a work around was to reset the BIOS and set the auto turbo mode to 4.8 ghz.

It's a preset in the BIOS for one-click overclocking. You might have had it in your Gen3.

During load, the auto voltage for the preset is about 1.4v. I bumped it up by using "CPU Voltage Offset" in the ASRock AXTU windows overclocking utility. I got it up to 1.45v and passed short custom prime95 blends 1344 FFT and 1792 FFT (20 mins each) with most of my available RAM being used. The voltage is a bit high, but I like 4.8 Ghz bc i'll be crossfiring soon.

If it passes prime95 custom blend for 12 hours, i'll try to knock the voltage down a bit.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9guild;14937193*
> Yeah the LLC is at 5. I was under the impression that 5 was the setting for the more extreme overclocks..


LOL that's kinda what I thought









So LLC level one is the highest not 5? just to be 100% sure.

had to edit my little guide in the OP.


----------



## King Who Dat

gonna give this a try for the next 12 hours or so. format look ok ?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


gonna give this a try for the next 12 hours or so. format look ok ?


perfect







good luck!!


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14939867*
> LOL that's kinda what I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So LLC level one is the highest not 5? just to be 100% sure.
> 
> had to edit my little guide in the OP.


For my board 1 is highest and 5 is the lowest, I assume his is the same. To be clear, 1 means no voltage deviation.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14943677*
> For my board 1 is highest and 5 is the lowest, I assume his is the same. To be clear, 1 means no voltage deviation.


thanks for the confirmation.

Just wanted to ask, hows the GEN3 working for you??? I've worked with a couple and have had some pretty good overclocks and no problems what so ever.

Pretty silly asking you the question in the stable club lol, especially when I've seen how well you have you been doing with the mobo but would still like to know how your experience has been with it.

Thanks bud


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14946198*
> thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> Just wanted to ask, hows the GEN3 working for you??? I've worked with a couple and have had some pretty good overclocks and no problems what so ever.
> 
> Pretty silly asking you the question in the stable club lol, especially when I've seen how well you have you been doing with the mobo but would still like to know how your experience has been with it.
> 
> Thanks bud


You know, I like it, but there are some strange quirks with it. For example, when I reset my cmos, on the first boot I have the option to disable c3 and c6 states. If I reboot again though, the c6 option disappears.

Also, I updated my bios to version 1.1 yesterday, and on first boot it wouldnt post with my xbox 360 controller plugged in, and my mouse no longer works in the uefi.

Lastly, I had my oc stable at 4.8 with 1.395v, but then I reset my cmos, put all the same settings in, and couldn't get it stable on that voltage and even a bit higher. (I settled for 4.5 because. after all, it's all I really need and I love the temps)

How much of this is my fault, like forgetting a setting or something, and how much is the board I don't know. Just quirky issues. Other than that though it's been a solid overclocker.


----------



## spacin9guild

*Looks like the high temps are anomalies during certain portions of the custom blend:*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*
Here are the temps jacked-up:*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*
Temps be damned...here is my submission:*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9guild;14946796*
> *Looks like the high temps are anomalies during certain portions of the custom blend:*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *
> Here are the temps jacked-up:*
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *
> Temps be damned...here is my submission:*


NOPE...
ur temps are a bit high...but its normal for shorter FTT length Prime95 tests to put out MORE heat







... and to ramp up Vcore a bit as i have noticed...

Am i







?


----------



## Krazy_Karl

Here is my submission for the Sandy Stable Club.










How well does this stack up?

Regards,
KK


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy_Karl;14948256*
> Here is my submission for the Sandy Stable Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How well does this stack up?
> 
> Regards,
> KK


look pretty good next time you run it you should setup prime to use more ram around 90%


----------



## spacin9guild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;14948246*
> NOPE...
> ur temps are a bit high...but its normal for shorter FTT length Prime95 tests to put out MORE heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and to ramp up Vcore a bit as i have noticed...
> 
> Am i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Well, I guess I wanted it to be known that my temps weren't rocking 88c the whole test.


----------



## munaim1

*spacin9guild*

Submission updated, your old screenie will still be avialbe in the old section for your own comparison, nice job bud









_*Krazy_Karl*_

Welcome to OCN and the stable club, thank you for contributing. Pretty good overclock, 4.7 with less than 1.4v and HT enabled and the temps below 80c is damn good. well done.









Both submissions have been added, please take the time to add the sig and share your BIOS settings for your stable run.

_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> 
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 120 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask or post your problem here*


----------



## Ellis

Might have time to increase/stabilise this over the weekend, depends how much work I need to do for college.

Still running at around 1.38-1.39V at idle I think, which needs to be sorted out. Is offset voltage fairly simple to set up? If so, could someone explain to me quickly how to do it? Don't want to spend hours on it as I've got things I should probably be doing first (work







) but if it's not going to take too long to set up I'd happily do it.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14949493*
> Might have time to increase/stabilise this over the weekend, depends how much work I need to do for college.
> 
> Still running at around 1.38-1.39V at idle I think, which needs to be sorted out. Is offset voltage fairly simple to set up? If so, could someone explain to me quickly how to do it? Don't want to spend hours on it as I've got things I should probably be doing first (work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but if it's not going to take too long to set up I'd happily do it.


it's pretty simple, I only switched to offset some time last week for the first time and it's amazing.

set the multi to 40 and the offset to +0.05 then load prime and read the voltage via cpu-z whilst under load, then you have a basic idea of how much you will need. continue increasing the OFFSET value to your desired voltage under load and then set the multi back to what you previously had it. you may have to tweak it a little after that.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


it's pretty simple, I only switched to offset some time last week for the first time and it's amazing.

set the multi to 40 and the offset to +0.05 then load prime and read the voltage via cpu-z whilst under load, then you have a basic idea of how much you will need. continue increasing the OFFSET value to your desired voltage under load and then set the multi back to what you previously had it. you may have to tweak it a little after that.


Will that give him really high Vcore once he sets his MULTI to say 47 and his VID gets higher?... offset works around VID voltage...

I think u where saying to stabilize at 4.0 ghz and than just ramp up MULTI and let the voltage scale up with VID? 
Right?









And 2 more qestions...







Has any of U guys played with the Additional Turbo Voltage before?
Does it have any effect while OC-ing these chips?
I keep it on Auto for now...
maybe there is a way to use that setting for something...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rops84*


Will that give him really high Vcore once he sets his MULTI to say 47 and his VID gets higher?... offset works around VID voltage...

I think u where saying to stabilize at 4.0 ghz and than just ramp up MULTI and let the voltage scale up with VID? 
Right?









And 2 more qestions...







Has any of U guys played with the Additional Turbo Voltage before?
Does it have any effect while OC-ing these chips?
I keep it on Auto for now...
maybe there is a way to use that setting for something...



That's the method I used and worked well for me, if anyone else knows of a better way please share because im still a bit new with the offset, I only changed to it last week. lol

I remember tungoblin stating that additional turbo voltage kinda helps the voltage fluctuation but again im not sure of that as I too have it on auto.


----------



## King Who Dat

how does this look to you guys ? I think I could go lower. Not sure how much lower, but i've had no bsod's in this range so it's a pretty safe bet I could bump it down a notch or two. i doubt I was lucky enough to guess the lowest possible right off the bat. would you feel comfortable running this 24/7 ? My pc runs 4-6 hours per day and I never game longer than 2 hours. I've been running for about 2 hours now, that pic I took in the beginning. I can run 4.7 @ 1.34 also, ran that for about 10 hours the other day. Dont get above 60 at those clocks. Thoughts ?

**sorry, I couldnt seem to load a pic at a higher res...**


----------



## Schmuckley

rops.. i have played with it..bah..once you hit the brick wall..it's the brick wall.it adds more constant heat..ehh..it's kind of a "no mess" thing..any setting in there ..adds ALL that voltage to your OC


----------



## Schmuckley

did that say 79c? (to daniel) eesh..back off..figure out a better cooling solution


----------



## Schmuckley

hmm..how come munaim never added me..even though i left that junk runnin while i went to work?


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


did that say 79c? (to daniel) eesh..back off..figure out a better cooling solution


it did that right in the beginning. havent been over 69 since. two cores stay at 66-68 and two at 62-64.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


it did that right in the beginning. havent been over 69 since. two cores stay at 66-68 and two at 62-64.


How come you got so low temps (for 5.0ghz) ? its impossible with your cooler, (me thinks) i get like 80+ with D14, HAF 932, but @1.43 vcore...ambient temp around 25.

what prime setting you run?

Also ambient temps?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


how does this look to you guys ? I think I could go lower. Not sure how much lower, but i've had no bsod's in this range so it's a pretty safe bet I could bump it down a notch or two. i doubt I was lucky enough to guess the lowest possible right off the bat. would you feel comfortable running this 24/7 ? My pc runs 4-6 hours per day and I never game longer than 2 hours. I've been running for about 2 hours now, that pic I took in the beginning. I can run 4.7 @ 1.34 also, ran that for about 10 hours the other day. Dont get above 60 at those clocks. Thoughts ?

**sorry, I couldnt seem to load a pic at a higher res...**


temps look good to me, actually suprised that they are well below 85c. In general everday usage and gaming you wont see those kinds of temps so your good. If you have any doubts read the OP regarding the Max safe votlage and temps it may help you decide. You could try lowering the temps by playing around with the PLL, at the moment im at 1.55v and it's helped my load temps by 3/4c compared to when it was at 1.7v, again info regarding the PLL voltage is in the OP.

One more thing whenn you hit the prtscn button and save the pic in paint or whatever make sure it doesn't compress the quality of the image. I can barely make out what your settings are and stuff.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


rops.. i have played with it..bah..once you hit the brick wall..it's the brick wall.it adds more constant heat..ehh..it's kind of a "no mess" thing..any setting in there ..adds ALL that voltage to your OC



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


did that say 79c? (to daniel) eesh..back off..figure out a better cooling solution


you 'sound' like IBT and LinX, his stress testing, what do you think the temps are going to be like?? *Read the OP.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


hmm..how come munaim never added me..even though i left that junk runnin while i went to work?


I never added you probably because you didn't follow a simple rule. Post it again and I'll have a look. By the way nice triple post, next time hit the edit button on the bottom left corner.

One other thing, no offence but try and do a bit more research before giving out info.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


How come you got so low temps (for 5.0ghz) ? its impossible with your cooler, (me thinks) i get like 80+ with D14, HAF 932, but @1.43 vcore...

what prime setting you run?

Also ambient temps?


I've got it on regular old custom blend. I have the nh-c14 and 3 noctua 140mm fans blowing straight down onto my cpu. low ambient temps in my house. (i keeps it chilly in here.)


----------



## King Who Dat

a little lower now....









geez can you guys even see that ? that's a terrible pic.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


a little lower now....









geez can you guys even see that ? that's a terrible pic.


nope still a massive eye strain..... read my post above.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


How come you got so low temps (for 5.0ghz) ? its impossible with your cooler, (me thinks) i get like 80+ with D14, HAF 932, but @1.43 vcore...ambient temp around 25.

what prime setting you run?

Also ambient temps?


I have 8 case fans 4 of which being scythe ultra kaze 3000 @ 110cfm. and my cooler is about .0045776% warmer than the d-14. I used to have one. Now that I've added that 3rd fan, I'd bet mine runs cooler. ambient temps 70 farenheit.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


I have 8 case fans 4 of which being scythe ultra kaze 3000 @ 110cfm. and my cooler is about .0045776% warmer than the d-14. I used to have one. Now that I've added that 3rd fan, I'd bet mine runs cooler. ambient temps 70 farenheit.


how's this one look ?

last one I swear. lol. till I make it to 12 hours anyway. peep those temps kiddos.


----------



## munaim1

^^^Much better!!!!


----------



## matrix2000x2

I'm about to buy the Corsair H100. Do you suppose I can get to at least 5Ghz with my sigrig? I want it to run 24/7 by the way.

My settings can be viewed here:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1044413-asrock-z68-pro-3-overclock-help-6.html


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2;14954557*
> I'm about to buy the Corsair H100. Do you suppose I can get to at least 5Ghz with my sigrig? I want it to run 24/7 by the way.
> 
> My settings can be viewed here:
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1044413-asrock-z68-pro-3-overclock-help-6.html


I got the H100. It's LOUD w/ the stock fans, Low is the only setting not too loud for my taste. It does cool well tho. Depending on your workload you might not be able to keep the temps within acceptable ranges at Low setting at 5ghz, so it really comes down to how well you handle noise, should you need to run the H100 at a higher setting than Low (or if you're willing to replace the stock fans, but that also influences the cooling ability of the H100, but I have no experience in that matter)

You can check my temps in the spreadsheet for what to expect. ~24C ambient @ Balanced setting btw


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14950948*
> That's the method I used and worked well for me, if anyone else knows of a better way please share because im still a bit new with the offset, I only changed to it last week. lol


I did it a bit different and it took a bit longer...but i got a real stability on offset, not just when running Prime95. Before i would get random BSOD when idle or moderate load. That would happen cause VID scaling on my CPU is messed up...

So what did i do?

Just find all MULTIs on witch ur VID changes(highest MULTI for each VID stepping) and test them all on offset for 12 hrs Prime95.

example: 38-40 MULTI VID is 1.25V so test it at 40 multi with desired offset(e.g. offset -.080V);
41-43 MULTI VID is 1.30V- test it on 43 MULTI with the same offset(-.080V) as u did with a lower MULTI
If it fails add some Vcore and test again till u have 12 hrs stable Prime95 run...
so now u have -.070V offset @ 43 MULTI and from there u go e.g. 4.5Ghz @ 1.37V VID and test it with -0.070V offset
Repeat for each VID stepping till u get desired OC.

I did this cause some CPU-s(including mine) can do higher MULTIs whit more offset(e.g u can do 4.5ghz @ offset -.060V but CPU fails at that offset @ 4.3Ghz cause of the VID scaling)

It takes more time to tweak it like this but it s more stable OC for everyday use...








Just REMEMBER i used voltages, VID-s and MULTIs as an example...CPU is probably not scaling that way. u have to find them yourself for ur CPU.


----------



## psyside

Prime95 temps - around 86/88 1.425 vcore, @5ghz, D14, ambient temps 30c, is this normal temperature for 30c ambient?

I guess ill skip the test, for nightime.


----------



## Arimis5226

Join? Still newish to OCing. I could probably go a bit lower with the vcore, but this was 12+ hours stable. I was wondering if anyone calibrates realtemp core temps? I haven't bothered doing this yet. I'll probably get in there and reseat cooler/apply new thermal compound to see if I can get my temps lower. I don't feel that I should be running that high, but I was comfortable with it. Trying not to go any higher, so this is my ceiling until I get my temps down. Thanks!


----------



## Vanthel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;14956187*
> Join? Still newish to OCing. I could probably go a bit lower with the vcore, but this was 12+ hours stable. I was wondering if anyone calibrates realtemp core temps? I haven't bothered doing this yet. I'll probably get in there and reseat cooler/apply new thermal compound to see if I can get my temps lower. I don't feel that I should be running that high, but I was comfortable with it. Trying not to go any higher, so this is my ceiling until I get my temps down. Thanks!


I'm still struggling to get 12hours+ @ 4500 and I'm working my way through 1.36vcore now so you're doing well in that respect.

The temps are surprisingly high however, reseating the cooler may be worth a go. Are your fan profiles set to quiet/low maybe?

I have a single push fan cooler and prime doesn't put me much past 70c


----------



## fuloran1

always interesting to me how much variance is in these chips for overclocking. My first 2500k wouldn't even post at 4.6 no matter what vcore I put on it. Exchanged it for a new one and it's like night and day.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;14956187*
> Join? Still newish to OCing. I could probably go a bit lower with the vcore, but this was 12+ hours stable. I was wondering if anyone calibrates realtemp core temps? I haven't bothered doing this yet. I'll probably get in there and reseat cooler/apply new thermal compound to see if I can get my temps lower. I don't feel that I should be running that high, but I was comfortable with it. Trying not to go any higher, so this is my ceiling until I get my temps down. Thanks!


added, however as other have a suggested a reseat might be a good idea, those temps look awfully high for that overclock even with the 212+, have a look at all the other 212+ submissions and you'll see what I mean.

Here's your sig:



PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

@everyone
Quote:


> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> 
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Come one Guys n Gals I want to see more BIOS templates up there!!!!*


----------



## Crabby654

So I've been fumbling with my computer to see what more I can push it too. This is what I have going so far.

5Ghz @+0.140 vcore offset, basically under load the VCore fluctuates between 1.456 - 1.472 but prefers 1.464 the most.

I ran 20 minutes of 1344 and 1792 FFT's and they succeeded (I know they aren't super reliable for stability but it gives me a baseline). Also got a max temp of 78c.

I do want to do a 12 Hour P95, but I'm just curious if it does pass a 12 Hour test, would be 1.472 Vcore and around ~80c temp be safe for a 24/7 OC?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14957878*
> So I've been fumbling with my computer to see what more I can push it too. This is what I have going so far.
> 
> 5Ghz @+0.140 vcore offset, basically under load the VCore fluctuates between 1.456 - 1.472 but prefers 1.464 the most.
> 
> I ran 20 minutes of 1344 and 1792 FFT's and they succeeded (I know they aren't super reliable for stability but it gives me a baseline). Also got a max temp of 78c.
> 
> I do want to do a 12 Hour P95, but I'm just curious if it does pass a 12 Hour test, would be 1.472 Vcore and around ~80c temp be safe for a 24/7 OC?


pretty impressive if I say so myself especially the temps!










Spoiler: readme



****Max Safe Voltage and Temps****

Before I go into this, I just want to say that this is my *OWN* opinion and take it as you will.

No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')

Those that have killed or degraded their cpu's have done so through either by their own fault, running sucide runs with crazy voltages and by not having substantial cooling for their overclocks and voltage or for reasons like their mobo or PSU causing shorting and also BIOS bugs.

Please remember that not all chips are the same, some can do high overclocks with low voltage some cannot as you can see in this this thread and many others.

Regarding temps, CPU throttles at 95c, *some say* keeping it below 85c is good, *some say* keeping it below 80 is better, *other's say* below 75c is really good and there are quite a few that say 70c should be the max. *Which ever one your comfortable with and if you have substantial cooling, YOU DECIDE YOUR MAX, just remember it throttles at 95c*. If for example you hit 85c in stress testing then in everday usage it shouldn't be higher than 75c which I think is fine, I personally like to keep mine below 70c









*This will conclude any max safe voltage discussions, if you have a question's about it create another thread or PM me.*



Take it as you will and YOU decide, I say it's fine. I've been running mine for over 7/8 months and all is well, how long it may last I cannot say and I don't think anyone will be able to give you a time frame. For me im not that worried because I may even go to SB-E or even IVY, but more than likely I will keep this rig as it is for as long as it goes.

Hope that helps


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;14955031*
> I got the H100. It's LOUD w/ the stock fans, Low is the only setting not too loud for my taste. It does cool well tho. Depending on your workload you might not be able to keep the temps within acceptable ranges at Low setting at 5ghz, so it really comes down to how well you handle noise, should you need to run the H100 at a higher setting than Low (or if you're willing to replace the stock fans, but that also influences the cooling ability of the H100, but I have no experience in that matter)
> 
> You can check my temps in the spreadsheet for what to expect. ~24C ambient @ Balanced setting btw


Yeah I am very conscious of noise. So you're saying that if I am worried about noise, I would want to replace the stock fans? So if were to replace them, which fans has the best noise per cfm ratio? I heard Gentle Typhoons but they are so pricey and hard as heck to find. Also, I am not entirely set on the H100, because I know Noctua Nh- D14 does a good job and so does the Silverarrow. I just want the best cooling for the least amount of noise. I' sure that everyone wants this even though there are those who care less about noise. I want it as a quiet as possible with hi static pressure for the rad push fans, and awesome noise to cfm ratio as well.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2;14957963*
> Yeah I am very conscious of noise. So you're saying that if I am worried about noise, I would want to replace the stock fans? So if were to replace them, which fans has the best noise per cfm ratio? I heard Gentle Typhoons but they are so pricey and hard as heck to find. Also, I am not entirely set on the H100, because I know Noctua Nh- D14 does a good job and so does the Silverarrow. I just want the best cooling for the least amount of noise. I' sure that everyone wants this even though there are those who care less about noise. I want it as a quiet as possible with hi static pressure for the rad push fans, and awesome noise to cfm ratio as well.


The thing is, with the air cooler's and please correct me if im wrong, but im sure most ramp up the speed for stress testing and just lower it for everything else which in turn allows for a more silent rig and having a decent overclock with decent enough temps. For example when I ran prime for my 12hour blend, all 6 of my fans were at 20%, barely audible, and the temps peaked at exactly 70c and no higher, however, if I did say increase the fans to 50 or even 100% I'm sure I would have knocked off a few degress.

Try not to base the load temps of stress testing into everday usage or general gaming. That is what some do after they run IBT or LinX with AVX which I hate completely.










*EDIT:*

Damn thread is nearing the 400 page mark


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14957939*
> pretty impressive if I say so myself especially the temps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: readme
> 
> 
> 
> ****Max Safe Voltage and Temps****
> 
> Before I go into this, I just want to say that this is my *OWN* opinion and take it as you will.
> 
> No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')
> 
> Those that have killed or degraded their cpu's have done so through either by their own fault, running sucide runs with crazy voltages and by not having substantial cooling for their overclocks and voltage or for reasons like their mobo or PSU causing shorting and also BIOS bugs.
> 
> Please remember that not all chips are the same, some can do high overclocks with low voltage some cannot as you can see in this this thread and many others.
> 
> Regarding temps, CPU throttles at 95c, *some say* keeping it below 85c is good, *some say* keeping it below 80 is better, *other's say* below 75c is really good and there are quite a few that say 70c should be the max. *Which ever one your comfortable with and if you have substantial cooling, YOU DECIDE YOUR MAX, just remember it throttles at 95c*. If for example you hit 85c in stress testing then in everday usage it shouldn't be higher than 75c which I think is fine, I personally like to keep mine below 70c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This will conclude any max safe voltage discussions, if you have a question's about it create another thread or PM me.*
> 
> 
> 
> Take it as you will and YOU decide, I say it's fine. I've been running mine for over 7/8 months and all is well, how long it may last I cannot say and I don't think anyone will be able to give you a time frame. For me im not that worried because I may even go to SB-E or even IVY, but more than likely I will keep this rig as it is for as long as it goes.
> 
> Hope that helps


I think I will most likely do a 12 hour P95 run tonight and see what it yeilds. I just get annoyed when I see people with air cooling getting 5Ghz and I feel like I should push mine to 5Ghz with a pretty good water setup. But if it fails and needs more VCore I will most likely go back to 4.8Ghz just because I am not comfortable with anymore VCore than I already have.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14958075*
> I think I will most likely do a 12 hour P95 run tonight and see what it yeilds. I just get annoyed when I see people with air cooling getting 5Ghz and I feel like I should push mine to 5Ghz with a pretty good water setup. But if it fails and needs more VCore I will most likely go back to 4.8Ghz just because I am not comfortable with anymore VCore than I already have.


'Don't knock it till you try it' therefore, thats a very good decision, like always, let us know if you need any help


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;14958075*
> I think I will most likely do a 12 hour P95 run tonight and see what it yeilds. I just get annoyed when I see people with air cooling getting 5Ghz and I feel like I should push mine to 5Ghz with a pretty good water setup. But if it fails and needs more VCore I will most likely go back to 4.8Ghz just because I am not comfortable with anymore VCore than I already have.


Heh, I am certainly in touch with "chip envy", I get that every time I think about munaim's chip, lol.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14958152*
> Heh, I am certainly in touch with "chip envy", I get that every time I think about munaim's chip, lol.


LOL i got lucky, my first chip and worked out quite well for me, boots at multi 57 lol, the mobo however was a doa when I first built my rig, wow I was sooo peed off.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14958479*
> LOL i got lucky, my first chip and worked out quite well for me, boots at multi 57 lol, the mobo however was a doa when I first built my rig, wow I was sooo peed off.


That's what you get for going ASUS!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14958553*
> That's what you get for going ASUS!


lol come on doa happens, I was pulling me hair out but still went with asus and now 8 months down the line it's been working absolutely fine, however my next mobo will probably be an asrock, we'll see.


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanthel;14957337*
> I'm still struggling to get 12hours+ @ 4500 and I'm working my way through 1.36vcore now so you're doing well in that respect.
> 
> The temps are surprisingly high however, reseating the cooler may be worth a go. Are your fan profiles set to quiet/low maybe?
> 
> I have a single push fan cooler and prime doesn't put me much past 70c


I'll double check my fan settings. They could have gotten reset during my experimenting, I suppose. Hopefully a reseat will help as well. I'm using Hyper 212+ with push/pull. I'll get the reseat done this weekend, and rerun the tests sunday night. Will repost once complete. Thanks!

Edit: Ya, wow. I'm a bonehead. Fans settings got reset back to standard at some point. I hadn't even noticed it (was a late night), so thanks for pointing out. I'm not sure how much it will drop my temps, but I'm curious. I'll probably wait to reseat until I run another stress test. More to follow.


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2;14957963*
> Yeah I am very conscious of noise. So you're saying that if I am worried about noise, I would want to replace the stock fans? So if were to replace them, which fans has the best noise per cfm ratio? I heard Gentle Typhoons but they are so pricey and hard as heck to find. Also, I am not entirely set on the H100, because I know Noctua Nh- D14 does a good job and so does the Silverarrow. I just want the best cooling for the least amount of noise. I' sure that everyone wants this even though there are those who care less about noise. I want it as a quiet as possible with hi static pressure for the rad push fans, and awesome noise to cfm ratio as well.


If you're worried about noise and need the stock fans @ Balanced/High for normal operation, then yes, you'd most likely need other fans. Or another cooling solution. I myself have considered the gentle typhoons so that I can stand running at balanced setting and get increased airflow at the same noise level. Or at least that's how I imagine it'll be









Another thing to consider is that the H100 is rather expensive. With the added cost of the typhoons, I'm not sure it can compete with both the silver arrow and nh-d14 at a value level. But - I chose the H100 anyway. It's just damn cool







And it fits perfectly in my case!


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14958059*
> The thing is, with the air cooler's and please correct me if im wrong, but im sure most ramp up the speed for stress testing and just lower it for everything else which in turn allows for a more silent rig and having a decent overclock with decent enough temps. For example when I ran prime for my 12hour blend, all 6 of my fans were at 20%, barely audible, and the temps peaked at exactly 70c and no higher, however, if I did say increase the fans to 50 or even 100% I'm sure I would have knocked off a few degress.
> 
> Try not to base the load temps of stress testing into everday usage or general gaming. That is what some do after they run IBT or LinX with AVX which I hate completely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Damn thread is nearing the 400 page mark


I want to be able to fold bigadv and also game at the same time, which I find impossible because it lags so much. I'm running VMware Ubuntu with an 8th core script and I find that I can play league of legends, however, when I try to play CSS, it is impossible to get a steady game. Anyways, I see that you have a custom watercooling setup, I'm trying to make a comparison between Corsair H100 to the best aircoolers available. Which is best for noise to cooling ratio?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2;14959391*
> I want to be able to fold bigadv and also game at the same time, which I find impossible because it lags so much. I'm running VMware Ubuntu with an 8th core script and I find that I can play league of legends, however, when I try to play CSS, it is impossible to get a steady game. Anyways, I see that you have a custom watercooling setup, I'm trying to make a comparison between Corsair H100 to the best aircoolers available. Which is best for noise to cooling ratio?


could be the noctua nh-D14 but im not so sure.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14958684*
> lol come on doa happens, I was pulling me hair out but still went with asus and now 8 months down the line it's been working absolutely fine, however my next mobo will probably be an asrock, we'll see.


Glad to hear you are coming over!


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14959481*
> could be the noctua nh-D14 but im not so sure.


When people ask for a recommendation between D14 and Silver Arrow, I've heard a lot say go for the Silver Arrow because it has the best 140mm pwm fan. Also Phanteks HSF was mentioned but I cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## Nameisdan

So I finally jumped from my [email protected] to a new watercooling setup, and a 2500k. This thread was by far the best ive found to acclimate me to sandy bridge overclocking. Great information, helpful posts, etc.

Been toying with the 2500 and so far want to submit what ive got.

Loving the temps Im pulling on this new cooling set up too =0.

ASUS p8z68-v, 2500k, 8GB gskill 1600

Custom water cooling.. Swiftech apogee xt rev 2, swiftech mcp655, XSPC 480 mounted in top of a Corsair 800d..










Thanks for the info, and ill keep on tweaking.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2;14959593*
> When people ask for a recommendation between D14 and Silver Arrow, I've heard a lot say go for the Silver Arrow because it has the best 140mm pwm fan. Also Phanteks HSF was mentioned but I cannot find it anywhere.


Yeah same here, however Im not really into the whole air cooling sides of things so best place to ask is in the air cooling section.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameisdan;14959778*
> So I finally jumped from my [email protected] to a new watercooling setup, and a 2500k. This thread was by far the best ive found to acclimate me to sandy bridge overclocking. Great information, helpful posts, etc.
> 
> Been toying with the 2500 and so far want to submit what ive got.
> 
> Loving the temps Im pulling on this new cooling set up too =0.
> 
> ASUS p8z68-v, 2500k, 8GB gskill 1600
> 
> Custom water cooling.. Swiftech apogee xt rev 2, swiftech mcp655, XSPC 480 mounted in top of a Corsair 800d..
> 
> Thanks for the info, and ill keep on tweaking.


Glad to hear that this thread has helped, indeed it as a lot of info. Looking pretty good, however try and lower that voltage and check with the spreadsheet on how your doing in terms of voltage, temps are looking amazing, no complaints there. I believe I don't have many Xt submission in the spreadsheet, however, you can compare it with the EK supreme instead.

One more thing, please refer to the rules of the thread if you which to join the club and more importantly have your info in the spreadsheet. Realtemp 3.67 etc can be found beneath the rules under the downloads section in the first post of the thread. Once again please remember to follow the rules carefully.

Nice build by the way and also welcome to OCN


----------



## crunkosaur

I accidentally closed my Realtemp, I think that Prime95 should show that it was blend tested for 12 hours.


----------



## munaim1

Just a reminder








Quote:


> *Rules*
> 
> *SiSoftware Sandra Benching is open to everyone, info below the rules is available*
> 
> *1.* *12 HOURS+ STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with ATLEAST 90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM used*
> 
> ****Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have****
> ****To do Custom BLEND and JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available****
> ****All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile)****
> 
> *2.* *MUST* have a screenie *WHILE UNDER LOAD* with your *OCN name* (notepad etc), *CPU-Z 1.57.1 or *1.58** and *REALTEMP 3.67 ONLY!!*
> 
> ****REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running!!!****
> ****Z68 GIGABYTE MUST ALSO SHOW EASYTUNE6 (last tab - hwMonitor) or HWiNFO FOR VCORE****
> 
> *3.* *LIST YOUR COOLING* (notepad etc) and provide screenie of *RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER.*
> 
> ****TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.****
> 
> *4.* *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*
> 
> *All submissions must follow a similar template like this!!!!
> (This is mine before a few rules got amended)*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************DOWNLOADS**************
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html
> 
> Realtemp 3.67 link: http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/realtemp/
> 
> Prime95 (Homepage- All versions available) link: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
> 
> SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *****************Standard Blend VS Custom Blend Stability*****************
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.
> 
> Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.
> 
> On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.
> 
> Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.
> 
> There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.
> 
> This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.
> 
> This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb)
> *BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!*


Quote:


> *Benchmarking via SiSoftware Sandra*
> 
> Make sure you run each of the processor benchmarks, *Processor Arithmetic, Processor Multi-Media, Cryptography and Multi-Core Efficiency*, .
> 
> With all four benchmarks you will add up the 'points' and have a total for each, then all four will be added to give you a TOTAL score.
> 
> *ONE SIMPLE RULE*
> 
> *Make sure two instances of CPU-Z is open, one for RAM and the other for core speed and make sure you have notepad open with your OCN name!!!*
> 
> *All SiSoftware Sandra benching must follow this*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *If it's not like the above, then it won't be accepted, simple as!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ***System may be unresponsive during the benchmarks, be patient and it will finish.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************DOWNLOADS**************
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html
> 
> SiSoftware Sandra: http://downloads.guru3d.com/Sandra-2011-SP4-v17.72-download-2056.html


----------



## SightUp

I just read the rules and I didn't know about the Real Temp one until 15 min. before my testing was done. I always used HWMonitor. I will try to accommodate the best I can though! But here is my results none the less!










I am letting it run until I wake up sometime tomorrow midday just for extra stability assurances.

I will be sure to run Real Temp when I go for my 5.0ghz OC.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14966031*
> I just read the rules and I didn't know about the Real Temp one until 15 min. before my testing was done. I always used HWMonitor. I will try to accommodate the best I can though! But here is my results none the less!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am letting it run until I wake up sometime tomorrow midday just for extra stability assurances.
> 
> I will be sure to run Real Temp when I go for my 5.0ghz OC.


Don't forget to put in the type of cpu cooler you're using, I'm assuming water with those temps at that voltage!


----------



## Vanthel

hmm I have RealTemp 1.39.1 - The newer version too good to use?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanthel;14967172*
> hmm I have RealTemp 1.39.1 - The newer version too good to use?


3.67 or above, I've havn't heard of a 1.39.1 version before.


----------



## lagittaja

Is there anyone who has oc'ed the iGP of SB ?
Can't find any decent information about it. Like voltages etc..

I currently don't have a discrete graphics in my rig so stuck with HD G3000 for a while.
Figured that I'd try and oc it a little bit.
Just bumped the igpu max freq. to 1500mhz, igpu llc to 50%, igpu current capability to 140% and left the igpu voltage to auto with + mode.
Then ran furmark a little bit and igpu voltage bumped to 1.35-1.40v








Dunno even if that's safe


----------



## aaron_uf_law

I think I am ready to test my rig for stability at 4.5Ghz . . .







! I have been running at 4.2Ghz using all the auto settings and recently upgraded to watercooling. Since then I have moved up to 4.5Ghz, again using all the automatic settings. Funny thing is that it seemed really stable in anything that I did, but when I tried to test it with Prime95 - all went to crap. Anyway, this forum helped me get off of the automatic settings and find something that might actually get me through the night of Prime95 testing. So thank you all for this great info.

One quick question. I want to make sure that my screen capture is complete. The following would suffice if I did the standard blend in Prime95:

1) Three CPUZ windows (version 1.58) onscreen showing CPU, Mainboard, and Memory tabs.
2) RealTemp (version 1.67) onscreen that was open for the entire testing period.
3) Prime95 onscreen (Question: how do you know whether it is the standard blend or custom blend?)
4) Notepad onscreen showing my OCN name and listing my cooling.

I hope that is it, and I will be attempting this tonight! Thanks again.


----------



## franknitty69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14961553*
> Just a reminder


is it ok to use the rog cpu-z?


----------



## SightUp

I tried to hit 5.0Ghz with no success. I keep getting 0x124 errors during the test.







I think I might have hit my limit.


----------



## Asmola

Quick test with Linx feat AVX..


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola;14968410*
> Quick test with Linx feat AVX..


?? only 86c @ 5.2 1.46vcore? during Linx??? how come you got so "low" temps?









I get like 88c on 4.9 with D14 1.43 vcore....


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14969000*
> ?? only 86c @ 5.2 1.46vcore? during Linx??? how come you got so "low" temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get like 88c on 4.9 with D14 1.43 vcore....


Havent updatet my sig, that's with water cooling. Poor 500Lph pump so temps going to get better when i get D5 pump.


----------



## psyside

Ah ok then that explain all


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franknitty69;14967812*
> is it ok to use the rog cpu-z?


as long as it reads the voltage correctly then it's fine. preferably 1.58+.


----------



## SightUp

munaim1, I want to know your bios settings.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


munaim1, I want to know your bios settings.


look in the spreadsheet.

*thank you*


----------



## SightUp

Alright, great. So I know what your multiplier is at and your voltage... How about the rest of them?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Alright, great. So I know what your multiplier is at and your voltage... How about the rest of them?


Even if munaim gave you every single one of his settings, it's not going to be much help - that's not how overclocking works. Each CPU and motherboard is different and will yield different results and therefore need different settings. Not to mention that your motherboard isn't even the same model as munaim's.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Even if munaim gave you every single one of his settings, it's not going to be much help - that's not how overclocking works. Each CPU and motherboard is different and will yield different results and therefore need different settings. Not to mention that your motherboard isn't even the same model as munaim's.


I understand that point entirely. However, an overclock like his would be a good starting ground for anyone who is interested in the 5.0Ghz level!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Alright, great. So I know what your multiplier is at and your voltage... How about the rest of them?


what about the rest of them?


----------



## SightUp

What are they?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


What are they?


like I said it's all in the spreadsheet.


----------



## SightUp

I must be blind. Mind linking me?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


I must be blind. Mind linking me?


scroll to the top and select BIOS templates and you'll see it.


----------



## SightUp

I see it now! Thank you.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


I see it now! Thank you.


No worries, happy to help









anyways as you know it's a guideline so those settings most likely won't work for you but if you need any help let us know


----------



## SightUp

After looking at your settings and other post, I was wondering why you didn't just change the one setting to make all your multipliers run at 48 vs making them all run at 51?

Also, when you were overclocking originally, did you run benchmarks at the 4.8ghz level? What was the improvement when you hit 5.0ghz?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


After looking at your settings and other post, I was wondering why you didn't just change the one setting to make all your multipliers run at 48 vs making them all run at 51?

Also, when you were overclocking originally, did you run benchmarks at the 4.8ghz level? What was the improvement when you hit 5.0ghz?


ummmm







what other post?

I've always ran it 5.1ghz. never did I run it at 4.8. I'm not sure I know what you're talking about lol


----------



## SightUp

I must have misread earlier.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


I must have misread earlier.


----------



## SightUp

Is the LLC setting on that is set to "High" 50%? On my board, 50% is only good for 4.2-4.8Ghz. Do you have additional settings for this option? At 4.8Ghz, I am using "Ultra" on my board.


----------



## SightUp

Nvm, I saw your post about offset not requiring as much.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14972858*
> I understand that point entirely. However, an overclock like his would be a good starting ground for anyone who is interested in the 5.0Ghz level!


I guess. Personally I think it's better to work your way up yourself, starting at around 4.5GHz or so. But different people do things different ways, it's totally up to you how you go about doing your overclock.


----------



## Vanthel

Finally! 1.365v in bios - 1.36 BSODs at 1792


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanthel;14977395*
> Finally! 1.365v in bios - 1.36 BSODs at 1792


Nice one, *added*. Thanks for contributing to the thread









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*
> 
> *Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We currently have just over 130 members and we are looking for MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!
> 
> And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask or post your problem here*
Click to expand...


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;14975734*
> I guess. Personally I think it's better to work your way up yourself, starting at around 4.5GHz or so. But different people do things different ways, it's totally up to you how you go about doing your overclock.


I am at 4.8Ghz now... 5.0Ghz just from upping voltages wasn't getting me anywhere. I need to try who new settings.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14978464*
> I am at 4.8Ghz now... 5.0Ghz just from upping voltages wasn't getting me anywhere. I need to try who new settings.


Most of the BIOS settings aint universal as every bit of component is unique. Therefore working your way up with your own chip is a better option.

What are your BIOS settings for 4.8?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


I am at 4.8Ghz now... 5.0Ghz just from upping voltages wasn't getting me anywhere. I need to try who new settings.


Make sure you only change _one setting at a time_ and test. You will be running around in circles otherwise.


----------



## SightUp

That's my settings right now except for the Internal PPL Overvoltage is disabled.

Here is my 4.8Ghz OC with everything that is requested on the OP, I think.










Am I in?


----------



## munaim1

add the pic as an attachment^


----------



## SightUp

Done.

Working on my 5.1Ghz OC right now. I used your settings Munaim1 except for the offset mode. I couldn't figure out how to enable that. CPU voltage was set to 1.45. It failed to boot. I went back in BIOS and change the LLC to Ultra and CPU voltage to 1.488.


----------



## munaim1

thanks, looks good, gimme a moment to add it. Work your way up from your stable 4.8ghz.

I would increase the multi until it stops booting or fails prime then just continue upping the vcore until you boot or can run prime. Dont' jump to 5.1 as that will be more work than anything.

in the mean time:

_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*EDIT:*

You have the highest votlage for that overclock in the spreadsheet. Try reducing the votlage or increase the multi and leave the voltage where it is.

*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## SightUp

I will shoot for 4.9Ghz tonight.


----------



## SightUp

Alright. So after my 5.1Ghz and 5.0Ghz with your configuration with my alterations, I decided to load my saved profile in BIOS for 4.8Ghz and changed the multiplier to 49. It showed the initial boot screen where it says all your system specs and then goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor on the top left. I attempted to reenter my settings by hand for the 4.8Ghz and by using my saved profile. Each time it goes back to the black screen with the blinking cursor. The LED read out says "AE" and I have yet to Google what that is. What can be the issue here?


----------



## SightUp

Legacy Boot Order is what the problem is. Evidently my boot settings are off. Hmmm....


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Alright. So after my 5.1Ghz and 5.0Ghz with your configuration with my alterations, I decided to load my saved profile in BIOS for 4.8Ghz and changed the multiplier to 49. It showed the initial boot screen where it says all your system specs and then goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor on the top left. I attempted to reenter my settings by hand for the 4.8Ghz and by using my saved profile. Each time it goes back to the black screen with the blinking cursor. The LED read out says "AE" and I have yet to Google what that is. What can be the issue here?



Increase the vcore a little, also you might need PLL overvoltage enabled for that multi. If it still doesn't work after adding a considerable amount of vcore, skip that multi and try that multi.

Just a note I have come accross some chips that can't even boot to 5ghz, even 4.8ghz so just be wary. If BIOS starts acting a little 'funny', a clear CMOS should do the trick.

Also please don't triple post, hit the edit button if you're the last poster (bottom left corner)


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Increase the vcore a little, also you might need PLL overvoltage enabled for that multi. If it still doesn't work after adding a considerable amount of vcore, skip that multi and try that multi.

Just a note I have come accross some chips that can't even boot to 5ghz, even 4.8ghz so just be wary. If BIOS starts acting a little 'funny', a clear CMOS should do the trick.

Also please don't triple post, hit the edit button if you're the last poster (bottom left corner)


I think you mean bottom right.


----------



## SightUp

Sorry, I am use to boards that wrap post together for you.

I booted back into Windows with my OC in tact.

I will wait a few days to be sure everything is golden before moving forward.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


I think you mean bottom right.










woops


----------



## SightUp

Here are my current settings for my attempt at 4.9Ghz. I feel I am very close to getting it stabilized too. Each time I up something or change a setting, it last longer and longer in Prime95. I keep getting a 0x124 BSOD. I am at a loss of what I should boost. The 0x101 error disappeared when I boosted the vCore to 1.46 which makes me think that Internal PLL Overvoltage is still not required. What do you suggest?

Edit: The voltage is now at 1.465 and I enabled Internal PLL Overvoltage.

Edit to my Edit: Appears to be surviving the testing!

Edits to my edits edit: I give up. I am going to keep it at 4.8Ghz and work on lowering my voltages. Atm, 4.8Ghz @ 1.44v.

Edit x4: I am basically having this issue AGAIN!
Quote:


> Alright. So after my 5.1Ghz and 5.0Ghz with your configuration with my alterations, I decided to load my saved profile in BIOS for 4.8Ghz and changed the multiplier to 49. It showed the initial boot screen where it says all your system specs and then goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor on the top left. I attempted to reenter my settings by hand for the 4.8Ghz and by using my saved profile. Each time it goes back to the black screen with the blinking cursor. The LED read out says "AE" and I have yet to Google what that is. What can be the issue here?


Edit x5: After some toying, I found out I can no longer boot into Windows with the multiplier over 46. Would this be a motherboard issue or CPU issue?


----------



## amunfortex

has anyone gotten a bsod 0xF4? i get it after 9hrs of running prime95 on blend


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14985037*
> 
> Edit x5: After some toying, I found out I can no longer boot into Windows with the multiplier over 46. Would this be a motherboard issue or CPU issue?


Did you try resting you cmos with the jumper or removing the battery for a few seconds and setting it back up some times the bios just get corrupted or somthing


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amunfortex;14988279*
> has anyone gotten a bsod 0xF4? i get it after 9hrs of running prime95 on blend


Could be related to your SSD perhaps and not necessarily related to your OC. Im pretty sure that's the BSOD code the SandForce controller throws...


----------



## amunfortex

do you know how to fix it if it is the ssd?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14985037*
> Here are my current settings for my attempt at 4.9Ghz. I feel I am very close to getting it stabilized too. Each time I up something or change a setting, it last longer and longer in Prime95. I keep getting a 0x124 BSOD. I am at a loss of what I should boost. The 0x101 error disappeared when I boosted the vCore to 1.46 which makes me think that Internal PLL Overvoltage is still not required. What do you suggest?
> 
> Edit: The voltage is now at 1.465 and I enabled Internal PLL Overvoltage.
> 
> Edit to my Edit: Appears to be surviving the testing!
> 
> Edits to my edits edit: I give up. I am going to keep it at 4.8Ghz and work on lowering my voltages. Atm, 4.8Ghz @ 1.44v.
> 
> Edit x4: I am basically having this issue AGAIN!
> 
> Edit x5: After some toying, I found out I can no longer boot into Windows with the multiplier over 46. Would this be a motherboard issue or CPU issue?


Take a look at the tips at the bottom, I would recommend clearing cmos and starting again or a fresh install.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amunfortex;14988279*
> has anyone gotten a bsod 0xF4? i get it after 9hrs of running prime95 on blend


was it just the once or is it occuring more often? also did is happen only with prime?

Not sure what it's related to but I would think that it's corrupted OS, might need a fresh os install.

Read this:

Quote:


> **If your sandybridge is giving you problems under light load or idle, then try disabling c3/c6, this usually applies to offset users, manual voltage users should try running C3 and C6 report on Auto.
> 
> A handful of users' have reported that even after priming 12hrs+ they have recieved random bsods, *this does not really indicate that it's unstable*.
> 
> The error codes are not 100% and are not ALWAYS correct, with that said, stress testing in your main OS is not a good idea. If possible get yourself a spare HDD and load up windows and run all your stress testing on that. The idea of having another HDD is so that when your running your stress testing, background processes are at a minimum and should help indicate the main source of bsods, disabling the internet connection is also a good idea, same with any type of antivirus. Just remember too many bsods in a OS can cause the OS to become unstable ie corrupted file systems etc. With that said, if you pass 12hrs once you should be able to pass again, however, this does not mean go OCD stress testing.
> 
> *In a situation where you are getting random bsods or unknown bsod codes, try the following:*
> 
> Try running C3 and C6 on AUTO with C1E and EIST Enabled (Only if you're using Manual voltage).
> 
> If you are using Offset Voltage make sure you disable C3 and C6 Report, however leave C1E and EIST enabled.
> 
> Clear CMOS (quick way - take the baterry out), load saved stable overclock, fresh windows install with pretty much nothing installed, no internet connection, nothing just a prime blend run. With minimum processes running and windows services, it would ba clear indication of stability without other 'things' such as a driver error, windows update, internet connection causing bsod.
> 
> You could try the above or even a BIOS update, I stress that before you update, run stock setttings and then update the BIOS *(**Don't update the BIOS on an overclock setting, you could risk bricking the mobo*)
> 
> Try Enabling all power saving features - C1E, EIST C3 and C6.
> 
> Many have found that enabling SPREAD SPECTRUM reduces the voltage fluctuation.
> 
> Try using Manual voltage instead of Offset.
> 
> Go to control Panel/hardware and sound/power options and select High performance Mode.
> 
> Take the RAM out of the equation, underclock it if you have to and see whether or not it continues.
> 
> Try a fresh OS install on a spare HDD or something, remember as explained before, *too many bsods in the os = corrupt file system = unstable OS*
> 
> IF you have an SSD Read THIS, it might help solve your problems.
> 
> Run Prime on it's own and leave it!!!!
> 
> Flash video bsod/freezing? Read THIS (Disable Hardware Acceleration)
> 
> Hopefully the two tips rith at the top should help against IDLE BSOD if not, maybe some of the other's TIPS could help you. I'll add some more TIPS along the way.


Try 3, 4, 8, 10, maybe 11 might help and definitely point 12.


----------



## amunfortex

its happened about 3 times all when i leave the computer to run prime for a 12hr period but if i leave the computer idle for 12 hrs nothing happens.. ill try a clean instal and get bak to u


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amunfortex;14989407*
> its happened about 3 times all when i leave the computer to run prime for a 12hr period but if i leave the computer idle for 12 hrs nothing happens.. ill try a clean instal and get bak to u


before you try that, try the other ones I said.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 130 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask or post your problem here*


----------



## merwan

Im trying [email protected] on my i5 2500k. Now it's been 3 hours and half with no problems and max core temp is 64c. Does it look like I can go on for 12 hours+? I want some reassurance before I sleep


----------



## amunfortex

before i go through with a 12hr+ run i run through 2 custom tests in prime95 . one being a 1344 test and the other a 1792 tests. run with 3/4 of ur total ram from 15-30min each and if it passes both of those go on to a blend test. thats what most ppl on the forum instructed me on how to do it


----------



## K2mil

Add me Please Thank You


----------



## SightUp

I am working on a new, lighter, overclock of 4.5Ghz. Is CPU Overvolt Protection required or can that be left on Auto??


----------



## merwan

4.5ghz @ 1.3v in bios for 12 hours!!!!!!!!!!

PS. I better be a stable boy so put me in this club


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Hi all.

Quite new to overclock.net as well as overclocking in general. I've been running with a 4.5GHz overclock on my 2600k system for about a month now and have messed around with trying to get to 4.7GHz, but without any luck at staying stable.

I tend to use LinX 0.6.4 to run about 50 times initially to check stability, then move on to the torture test on Prime95 (64 Bit) for about 10-12hours. I also use Memtest in windows to check RAM as well.

I've been looking at some of the voltages and temps for you guys and I'm concerned that I'm not doing it properly. I've put screenshots of my BIOS up as well as an example of idle / load temps if needed, and the details of my system are also shown.

Apologies if this is a little bit generic, I'm still learning.

My aim is to keep a stable overclock at 4.5GHz whilst seeing if anything can be lowered / altered to improve temps. Once I've done that, I'm going to scour this site for more information, learn what everything does and attempt to overclock a little bit higher in the future and hopefully join this club 

Many thanks!

Images here: http://s1189.photobucket.com/albums/...creen%20shots/


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob*


Hi all.

Quite new to overclock.net as well as overclocking in general. I've been running with a 4.5GHz overclock on my 2600k system for about a month now and have messed around with trying to get to 4.7GHz, but without any luck at staying stable.

I tend to use LinX 0.6.4 to run about 50 times initially to check stability, then move on to the torture test on Prime95 (64 Bit) for about 10-12hours. I also use Memtest in windows to check RAM as well.

I've been looking at some of the voltages and temps for you guys and I'm concerned that I'm not doing it properly. I've put screenshots of my BIOS up as well as an example of idle / load temps if needed, and the details of my system are also shown.

Apologies if this is a little bit generic, I'm still learning.

My aim is to keep a stable overclock at 4.5GHz whilst seeing if anything can be lowered / altered to improve temps. Once I've done that, I'm going to scour this site for more information, learn what everything does and attempt to overclock a little bit higher in the future and hopefully join this club 

Many thanks!

Images here: http://s1189.photobucket.com/albums/...creen%20shots/


Have you read the stuff on the first page about PLL voltage? I managed to get mine down to 1.7 without any issues @ 4.5Ghz. I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. New to OCing and scoured this site for info. The very first post for Sandy Stable club has a boat load of info, and it took me a while to read through it all. PLL voltage is the only thing that really sticks out to me right off. I'm still working on getting my temps down myself. Silly HDT coolers can be a pain to get TIMd and seated right. Hope this helps.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K2mil*


Add me Please Thank You


Sorry bud, realtemp 3.67+ is a requirement, download it from here: http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/realtemp/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


I am working on a new, lighter, overclock of 4.5Ghz. Is CPU Overvolt Protection required or can that be left on Auto??


Auto should be fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *merwan*


4.5ghz @ 1.3v in bios for 12 hours!!!!!!!!!!

PS. I better be a stable boy so put me in this club











Added, thank you for following the rules. You'll be added to the spreadsheet in a moment.









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Quote:



*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_




Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob*


Hi all.

Quite new to overclock.net as well as overclocking in general. I've been running with a 4.5GHz overclock on my 2600k system for about a month now and have messed around with trying to get to 4.7GHz, but without any luck at staying stable.

I tend to use LinX 0.6.4 to run about 50 times initially to check stability, then move on to the torture test on Prime95 (64 Bit) for about 10-12hours. I also use Memtest in windows to check RAM as well.

I've been looking at some of the voltages and temps for you guys and I'm concerned that I'm not doing it properly. I've put screenshots of my BIOS up as well as an example of idle / load temps if needed, and the details of my system are also shown.

Apologies if this is a little bit generic, I'm still learning.

My aim is to keep a stable overclock at 4.5GHz whilst seeing if anything can be lowered / altered to improve temps. Once I've done that, I'm going to scour this site for more information, learn what everything does and attempt to overclock a little bit higher in the future and hopefully join this club 

Many thanks!

Images here: http://s1189.photobucket.com/albums/...creen%20shots/


Gimme a moment, I'll check your BIOS settings in a sec and i'll edit this post.


----------



## merwan

rep+ to munaim1. becuase i felt like it


----------



## munaim1

_*@ Extr3me_Rob*_

Leave C1E and EIST (Speedstep) enabled as it has no adverse effect on stability, you could say that it could help the longitivity of your chip and help overall temps especially when using offset voltage, however when using offset voltage you must disable both C3 and C6 report to prevent any random or idle bsods. Both can be left on auto when using manual voltage though, however I recommend using offset voltage once you have found your desired overclock.

RAM can be left on stock as it has noe noticable effect performance in everyday usage. Make sure you set your timings and voltage accordingly or XMP. Is your stock timings 9-11-9-27 3N? those timings certainly sound a bit off, especially the command rate of 3N, it is usually 2 or 1N. Link me to the RAM that you have.

You could leave spreadspectrum enabled as agian it has no effect on stability and can actually help it.

Set VRM frequency to manual and 350 to achieve best overclocking results. Set both the duty and phase control to extreme and the cpu current capability to 140%, don't worry about the red, we know what were doing lol

PLL *overvoltage* can be left disabled unless you go on to a higher multi in which you may reuire it to boot into windows. It is usally enabled for higher multi's (ie. 47+)

Voltage's seem fine however as the member said above, try lowering the PLL voltage all the way down to 1.5v and working your way up using small increments. PLL voltage helps stability and overall temps.

Your vcore could be reduced, I don't know, the only way to try is to actually do it, test with prime accordingly and reduce it as much as you can.

Finally download realtemp 3.67 from the link provded in the OP or in this page (right above)

One more thing, check out the first post of this thread as it has most if not all the info much more in depth.

Hope that helps


----------



## K2mil

;(


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K2mil*


;(


sorry bud, rules are rules and it won't be fair on all the other's.


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

@ munaim1

Many thanks for taking the time to help dude. I've downloaded the updated version of realtemp.

The RAM I'm using is this:

http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/K...D3T1K4_8GX.pdf


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob*


@ munaim1

Many thanks for taking the time to help dude. I've downloaded the updated version of realtemp.

The RAM I'm using is this:

http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/K...D3T1K4_8GX.pdf


No worries bud, the RAM seems fine however I would try changing the Command rate to 2N or 1N manually, for some reason the XMP profile set's it to 3N which I 'think' is wrong. Obviously test with either memtest or prime blend (custom with 90% of your available ram)


----------



## skwannabe

Does having a legitimate copy of windows affect overclocking cpu? I'm getting BSOD after a few hours and I googled the code which gave me no definite answer.


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

@ munaim1

Many thanks dude, I will have a play around and see what I can achieve. Should I leave LLC as Auto or is that better at 0%, 75%, etc?

Many thanks once again for your help.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Does having a legitimate copy of windows affect overclocking cpu? I'm getting BSOD after a few hours and I googled the code which gave me no definite answer.


Short answer: no, it doesn't


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Does having a legitimate copy of windows affect overclocking cpu? I'm getting BSOD after a few hours and I googled the code which gave me no definite answer.


What's the BSOD code?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob*


@ munaim1

Many thanks dude, I will have a play around and see what I can achieve. Should I leave LLC as Auto or is that better at 0%, 75%, etc?

Many thanks once again for your help.


LLC is better at ultra high for asus mobo's when you're using manual voltage, however personally I've find high is better when using offset voltage. It helps compensate the vdroop, so llc is a must. No worries, happy to help


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

@ munaim1

My last question, in regards to the Command Rate for the Kingston HyperX T-1 2133MHz RAM, you are right it shouldn't be 3, but I've looked online and it appears most people are running it on 2T or 1T. Which one is the more stable do you think?

Many thanks.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob*


@ munaim1

My last question, in regards to the Command Rate for the Kingston HyperX T-1 2133MHz RAM, you are right it shouldn't be 3, but I've looked online and it appears most people are running it on 2T or 1T. Which one is the more stable do you think?

Many thanks.


More than likely 2N will be more stable, however, you will have to test with prime95 or memtest. I recommend trying 2N first then 1N.









To check the performance difference between 1N and 2N download AIDA64 from here and use the memory and cache benchmark or try Maxmemm from HERE


----------



## Zilex

Would 50 runs of IBT maximum be considered stable?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zilex*


Would 50 runs of IBT maximum be considered stable?


Not really because it has been proved that Prime95 blend test with 90% available RAM is the ultimate test for Sandybridge.

*EDIT*

400 pages







What an accomplishment


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

@ munaim1

Scholar and a Gent!!! 

@ Zilex

I've been told that using this for 50 runs will find even the slightest of instability... How true that is I'm not sure:

http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/linx/


----------



## Zilex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Not really because it has been proved that Prime95 blend test with 90% available RAM is the ultimate test for Sandybridge.

*EDIT*

400 pages







What an accomplishment
























Well IDK idk then because I can pass 1344 and 1792 tests with 90% of my ram but If I run blend it fails after a couple of hours.And I have yet to bsod while gaming.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob*


I've been told that using this for 50 runs will find even the slightest of instability... How true that is I'm not sure:

http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/linx/


I always recommend prime because nothing will stress the cpu more than prime so no real reason to run LinX / IBT. Only thing disturbing about it is the fact that it generates crazy temps in which people start recommending and thinking that their cooling is not enough, which annoy's the hell out of me. If nothing will strees the cpu or increase the temps like prime95 then why would someone run IBT or LinX and use that to test stability?

Fair enough it's a decent stability tester, but people seem to forget that with stability testing comes temperature readings at full load aswell and if something generates heat over 10c more than prime, then it's crap imho.

Don't believe me, read this and you'll see what temps people have got: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-2-prizes.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zilex*


Well IDK idk then because I can pass 1344 and 1792 tests with 90% of my ram but If I run blend it fails after a couple of hours.And I have yet to bsod while gaming.


I have said that the 1344 and 1792 are *NOT* reliable, meaning if you pass those then it doesn't mean that it will pass a 12hour blend. People are putting too much emphasis on those FFT's. The objective is to pass 12hours atleast, *not* passing just those FFT's seperatly.


----------



## Zilex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I always recommend prime because nothing will stress the cpu more than prime so no real reason to run LinX / IBT. Only thing disturbing about it is the fact that it generates crazy temps in which people start recommending and thinking that their cooling is not enough, which annoy's the hell out of me. If nothing will strees the cpu or increase the temps like prime95 then why would someone run IBT or LinX and use that to test stability?

Fair enough it's a decent stability tester, but people seem to forget that with stability testing comes temperature readings at full load aswell and if something generates heat over 10c more than prime, then it's crap imho.

Don't believe me, read this and you'll see what temps people have got: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-2-prizes.html

I have said that the 1344 and 1792 are *NOT* reliable, meaning if you pass those then it doesn't mean that it will pass a 12hour blend. People are putting too much emphasis on those FFT's. The objective is to pass 12hours atleast, *not* passing just those FFT's seperatly.


I have read that if you pass IBT and fail prime blend its most likely your VTT voltage or dram voltage being wrong.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zilex*


I have read that if you pass IBT and fail prime blend its most likely your VTT voltage or dram voltage being wrong.


could be, as prime blend is a combination of cpu and memry testing.


----------



## Ellis

Right, I've decided that I want to stay at 4.5GHz (partly because my previous 4.7GHz magically became unstable, I guess due to burn-in) so how should I go about fine-tuning it?

Obviously, I want to use the least power possible whilst still keeping the performance good, and I want to prolong the life of my components as much as possible.

Then, after I've tweaked all the settings etc. I shall do the 12 hour Blend test.

Oh, and I'm not entirely sure that this is the lowest stable voltage for 4.5GHz. Do I need to determine the lowest voltage before I switch to offset?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Right, I've decided that I want to stay at 4.5GHz (partly because my previous 4.7GHz magically became unstable, I guess due to burn-in) so how should I go about fine-tuning it?

Obviously, I want to use the least power possible whilst still keeping the performance good, and I want to prolong the life of my components as much as possible.

Then, after I've tweaked all the settings etc. I shall do the 12 hour Blend test.

Oh, and I'm not entirely sure that this is the lowest stable voltage for 4.5GHz. Do I need to determine the lowest voltage before I switch to offset?


I would have thought that you worked your way up rather than down lol

Offset votlage with C1E and Speedstep enabled should do the trick, it will drop your multiplier and your voltage when it's is idling or has a light load.

Anyways you could change to offset now then just start reducing the vcore as you go along or just stick with manual for now, up to you.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I would have thought that you worked your way up rather than down lol

Offset votlage with C1E and Speedstep enabled should do the trick, it will drop your multiplier and your voltage when it's is idling or has a light load.

Anyways you could change to offset now then just start reducing the vcore as you go along or just stick with manual for now, up to you.


Yeah, I was doing so, but then my 4.7GHz overclock became unstable with 1.36V, and it was already breaching the temperature limits I had set, so I decided against going higher. Who knows, I might overclock more in the future.









How do I go about using offset voltage though? As in, what do I set the offset to?









Also, do I need to disable C3 and C6?


----------



## PrototypeT800

Instead of starting a new thread I figured I would ask here. I just overclocked my cpu to 4 ghz and have a question about vcore. My vcore with the 4ghz varies between 1.176 and 1.184. Is this good/bad? I am looking at other peoples rigs and threads and they have a much higher vcore. Also do you want a fixed vcore or do you want to offset it? Sorry for all of the questions it is my first time overclocking a cpu.


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Can I make an enquiry? With the CPU PLL voltage, I've lowered it to 1.5v and I'm working my way up in increments while testing stability, mostly encountering 124 codes on the BSOD.

Since the default is set at 1.8v while on auto, I have tested 1.7v and still received an error code of 124. Does this mean that I'll have to go higher as I can't see how going lower than 1.7v will enable me to find a stable setting.

Hope you can understand


----------



## SightUp

In terms of fps in bfbc2 & bf3, what do you think the difference is between 4.5Ghz and 4.8Ghz?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


In terms of fps in bfbc2 & bf3, what do you think the difference is between 4.5Ghz and 4.8Ghz?


Less than 5FPS for sure.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Yeah, I was doing so, but then my 4.7GHz overclock became unstable with 1.36V, and it was already breaching the temperature limits I had set, so I decided against going higher. Who knows, I might overclock more in the future.









How do I go about using offset voltage though? As in, what do I set the offset to?









Also, do I need to disable C3 and C6?


As long as you know what vcore you need, setting the offset should be pretty straight forward. Set offset to +0.20 then run prime to see what the load voltage is and adjust accordingly. Yes you are sorrect, C3 and C report should be disabled when using offset voltage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*


Instead of starting a new thread I figured I would ask here. I just overclocked my cpu to 4 ghz and have a question about vcore. My vcore with the 4ghz varies between 1.176 and 1.184. Is this good/bad? I am looking at other peoples rigs and threads and they have a much higher vcore. Also do you want a fixed vcore or do you want to offset it? Sorry for all of the questions it is my first time overclocking a cpu.



Offset is better because along with the multi the voltage drops when under light usage or idle providing that C1E and EISt (speedstep) are enabled.

4ghz with those voltage sounds alright, unfortunatly most in the list are above 4ghz but two, they are runnign well above 1.2v for their's so considering that your's is below 1.2v I would say that's pretty good.

Go here and fill in your system spec so we know what you are running then we might be able to get that overclock a little higher without sacrificing temps and voltage by that much. There is a lot of info in the first post of the thread which I recommend you to read.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob*


Can I make an enquiry? With the CPU PLL voltage, I've lowered it to 1.5v and I'm working my way up in increments while testing stability, mostly encountering 124 codes on the BSOD.

Since the default is set at 1.8v while on auto, I have tested 1.7v and still received an error code of 124. Does this mean that I'll have to go higher as I can't see how going lower than 1.7v will enable me to find a stable setting.

Hope you can understand 


testing PLL voltage is a very lengthy process especially for asus mobo user's because of the small increments, I believe it is something like 0.0625v between each changes. The difference may be small but there is a thin line between an error 124 or not.

Read the posts about PLL voltage, the links are in the OP, they should be a little more in depth.


----------



## Zilex

Is it safe to run 1.4v 24/7?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zilex*


Is it safe to run 1.4v 24/7?


read the '****Max Safe Voltage and Temps****' section in the OP and you decide.









I would say it's fine. I've been running mine on 1.47v for the last 6/7 months and all is well.


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15004784*
> Yeah, I was doing so, but then my 4.7GHz overclock became unstable with 1.36V, and it was already breaching the temperature limits I had set, so I decided against going higher. Who knows, I might overclock more in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I go about using offset voltage though? As in, what do I set the offset to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do I need to disable C3 and C6?


From my experience, using offset voltage on Gigabyte boards is a bit tricky seeing as LLC cannot be used with offset voltage*. However it works fine on other boards, therefor I dropped the whole idea.

If you do endeavour to use offset voltage, please share your findings









*I cannot use LLC with offset voltage on MY board with MY bios, although I know it's enabled in some beta bioses, but it's more the exception than the rule. And also doable in TouchBIOS, but it's actually a bug; it changes noting. Utter junk that application is.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;15006351*
> From my experience, using offset voltage on Gigabyte boards is a bit tricky seeing as LLC cannot be used with offset voltage*. However it works fine on other boards, therefor I dropped the whole idea.
> 
> If you do endeavour to use offset voltage, please share your findings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I cannot use LLC with offset voltage on MY board with MY bios, although I know it's enabled in some beta bioses, but it's more the exception than the rule. And also doable in TouchBIOS, but it's actually a bug; it changes noting. Utter junk that application is.


Do you know if that's with all gigabyte z68 mobo's?


----------



## FoLmEr

I do not know that for sure but I highly suspect so.

Feel free to take a look at the last few posts of http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/901820-official-gigabyte-p67-z68-owners-club-115.html


----------



## Vanthel

So I notice in CPU-Z max TDP is set to 95w.

RealTemp shows my tdp watts at higher multis creeps up over this sometimes then drops quickly back down.

a) Is this some kind of throttling?
b) Should my cpu tdp be going that high?
and finally
c) my mobo has a switch I think labelled TPU. That is disabled on the side by the corner closest to the ram. i assume this is related, should it be enabled/disabled.

and finally another unrelated question.

You say to set the current value to 140%. What pros/cons does this give us?

Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;15006907*
> I do not know that for sure but I highly suspect so.
> 
> Feel free to take a look at the last few posts of http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/901820-official-gigabyte-p67-z68-owners-club-115.html


cool thanks, I'll check it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanthel;15007555*
> So I notice in CPU-Z max TDP is set to 95w.
> 
> RealTemp shows my tdp watts at higher multis creeps up over this sometimes then drops quickly back down.
> 
> a) Is this some kind of throttling?
> b) Should my cpu tdp be going that high?
> and finally
> c) my mobo has a switch I think labelled TPU. That is disabled on the side by the corner closest to the ram. i assume this is related, should it be enabled/disabled.
> 
> and finally another unrelated question.
> 
> You say to set the current value to 140%. What pros/cons does this give us?
> 
> Thanks


When you overclock the tdp rises because you are using more than stock voltages, right now mine is idling and the tdp is around 15w as soon as I run prime95 the tdp rises to around 105/110w. I believe that's normal when you're overclocking. Throttling will only happen because of heat or the mobo restricting it (turbo power limits etc), downclocking is a different thing, when it's under light usage or idle the cpu mulitplier will drop and if you're running offset the voltage will drop along with it. This will only happen if you have C1E and EIST enabled which it should be.

Increasing the core current limit is kinda like telling the mobo, "I know what I'm doing, don't restrict me". Setting the limit to 140% allows you to push the cpu to it's limit without the mobo saying "sorry no can do" it may not be needed for low mulipliers, however, I've found that changing it doesn't really make a difference temp wise but can help stability when running high overclocks.


----------



## Arimis5226

387.3+1166.47+54.37+10.72=1618.86
I'm not sure what that means. Is that good? Do I need to post this info anywhere else? Do I put this total under my system info for cpu? Still new to this software. :/


----------



## sh4dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13491097*
> Also to everyone, please remember that I recently updated the rules. Please take a look at the first post


well... i'm sorry to say but i read those updated rules about 10 hours into the the stress test... and i'm not going to do it again. if you think people might benefit from my data, by all means - please add it. otherwise... i'm OK with it vanishing into virtual nirvana


----------



## munaim1

Your screenshot is fine though and by the way I made that comment on 05-13-11 on page 101, almost three months ago and 300 pages ago, so not sure how you came about it right now or in the last couple days, anyways whatever lol

Your screenshot is fine, i'll add it in the next couple mins









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Also please take the time post your BIOS settings like so:
Quote:


> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> 
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


Welcome to the club









Also fill in your system spec right here: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php

*Arimis5226*

I'll add your benchmark scores in a sec.


----------



## SightUp

I need some help stabilizing my OC @ 4.5Ghz. In CPU-Z voltage is being read at 1.328v and I am crashing about 16-24 hours in my P95 testing. It passes 20 runs of IBT. I upped my VCCIO to 1.1v and am testing now. Any other suggestions?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15008558*
> I need some help stabilizing my OC @ 4.5Ghz. In CPU-Z voltage is being read at 1.328v and I am crashing about 16-24 hours in my P95 testing. It passes 20 runs of IBT. I upped my VCCIO to 1.1v and am testing now. Any other suggestions?


what's the bsod code?

I would have thought 12hours prime blend with 90% of available RAM is enough for anything.


----------



## Zilex

Lets say I want to start fresh on my overclock of 4.5ghz, what would I raise first? Vcore,VTT or CPU PLL. What would my starting voltages be?


----------



## SightUp

0x124 is the BSOD I get.

I've said it before on these forums and I will say it again.

They makers of Prime95 state that you shouldn't only run a 12 hour test because it's meaningless as some errors only happen past the 16 hour mark. To be truly considered stable using Prime95, you must have a successful 24 hour prime.


----------



## jam3s

hey guys and girls. Looking for a 2600k setup. I have a wanted ad out. Just a heads up. PM if interested


----------



## PrototypeT800

Delete this post.


----------



## Arimis5226

Okay, so a while back I posted my 4.5Ghz OC info, and one of my core temps got to 85C during a 14 hour blend. I reseated my hyper 212+ (P/P), and reapplied TIM (the most effective way I could find on the interwebz), and I'm running another blend now. I left this morning for work, and the highest it hit was 81 (same core as before) last night. Looks like I might have dropped a few degrees here, but it still seems like I should be getting lower temps at this OC. Any suggestions? 4.5Ghz @1.35 volts (pll 1.7). Fans are on max at all times. One of my cores is (and was before the reseat) like 8 degrees cooler than the other. Same one is still cooler. I'm thinking maybe the tjmax for my cores is different (maybe higher), but I'm not sure. I don't plan on pushing this chip any harder unless I can get it cooler, although I may tweak with the voltages a bit more to see if I can get my temps down. I'm okay with 4.5 OC my first chip trying. I just want to be sure I'm not missing any other possibilities here. Thanks in advance! Oh, and where are the sisoftware sandra scores at? I think I may have overlooked any links :/


----------



## SightUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arimis5226*


Okay, so a while back I posted my 4.5Ghz OC info, and one of my core temps got to 85C during a 14 hour blend. I reseated my hyper 212+ (P/P), and reapplied TIM (the most effective way I could find on the interwebz), and I'm running another blend now. I left this morning for work, and the highest it hit was 81 (same core as before) last night. Looks like I might have dropped a few degrees here, but it still seems like I should be getting lower temps at this OC. Any suggestions? 4.5Ghz @1.35 volts (pll 1.7). Fans are on max at all times. One of my cores is (and was before the reseat) like 8 degrees cooler than the other. Same one is still cooler. I'm thinking maybe the tjmax for my cores is different (maybe higher), but I'm not sure. I don't plan on pushing this chip any harder unless I can get it cooler, although I may tweak with the voltages a bit more to see if I can get my temps down. I'm okay with 4.5 OC my first chip trying. I just want to be sure I'm not missing any other possibilities here. Thanks in advance! Oh, and where are the sisoftware sandra scores at? I think I may have overlooked any links :/


You should be getting cooler temps. That is for sure.

Don't worry about the temps of the cores being vastly different. That is normal. You just want them to remain under 72c, I think it was.

Edit: The most effective way to apply TIM is to just make a pea size ball in the center of your CPU and put on the heatsink applying even pressure. This might be your heat issue if you followed some weird way and there are actual air pockets in there.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


You should be getting cooler temps. That is for sure.

Don't worry about the temps of the cores being vastly different. That is normal. You just want them to remain under 72c, I think it was.

Edit: The most effective way to apply TIM is to just make a pea size ball in the center of your CPU and put on the heatsink applying even pressure. This might be your heat issue if you followed some weird way and there are actual air pockets in there.


Different people have different opinions on the temperatures. Some say it's okay for up to 90-95C, although I would hesitate to have my chip running over 80C.

As for the thermal paste application method, the Hyper 212+ uses an HDT design, so you don't want to use that method ideally. I used this one, although to be honest I can't see it making a very large difference.

At 1.36V Vcore on my chip I was hitting no more than 76C, and I'm just running a single stock fan in PWM mode, with a couple of 1150RPM Gentle Typhoons as my case fans.

So I'm not really use what to suggest, Arimis, because 85C seems very high considering your voltage and cooling setup. I'm assuming you have adequate case airflow and don't keep your PC locked away in a cupboard?


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Different people have different opinions on the temperatures. Some say it's okay for up to 90-95C, although I would hesitate to have my chip running over 80C.

As for the thermal paste application method, the Hyper 212+ uses an HDT design, so you don't want to use that method ideally. I used this one, although to be honest I can't see it making a very large difference.

At 1.36V Vcore on my chip I was hitting no more than 76C, and I'm just running a single stock fan in PWM mode, with a couple of 1150RPM Gentle Typhoons as my case fans.

So I'm not really use what to suggest, Arimis, because 85C seems very high considering your voltage and cooling setup. I'm assuming you have adequate case airflow and don't keep your PC locked away in a cupboard?










Thanks. Yes, that is the guide I followed for applying TIM, and it seated pretty well imo. I did a test seat, and then, reapplied for final seat. Like i said, It looks like my max core temp dropped from 85C to 81C, but it's still a bit high for my comfort level. If I can't get it below 80C, I'm going to have to lower the clock to sleep at night. I'd really like to stay under 75C for every day use, so I'll probably be drawing back to 4.4 during the summers anyways. You think it's possible to tweak my voltages to get my temps below 80? 75? I've been a bit generous with my voltages so far, not straying too far below the default voltages. I'm thinking I can get my vcore down a bit more if I try.

Another question. What is the deal with hyperthreading. It seems to me that CPU extensive progs will benefit more from it, but that also pushes your core temps to run hotter under stress, no? So maybe I'm at a point where I should either lower my clock back to 4.4, or disable my HT if I want to try to push it any further? Thoughts?


----------



## SightUp

I always go off of manufactures specs.

Why does everyone put their PLL Voltage to 1.7? Is that a universal sweet spot or something?


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arimis5226*


Another question. What is the deal with hyperthreading. It seems to me that CPU extensive progs will benefit more from it, but that also pushes your core temps to run hotter under stress, no? So maybe I'm at a point where I should either lower my clock back to 4.4, or disable my HT if I want to try to push it any further? Thoughts?


HT does generate more heat during stress tests, that's for sure. That said, I wouldn't ever disable it having bought the 2600k; I really think your temperature issue lies somewhere else. What's your ambient?

1.35vcore does seem high for 4.5GHz


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FoLmEr*


HT does generate more heat during stress tests, that's for sure. That said, I wouldn't ever disable it having bought the 2600k; I really think your temperature issue lies somewhere else. What's your ambient?

1.35vcore does seem high for 4.5GHz


This. Disabling HT would mean that you spent Â£100 (or equivalent) extra on a 2600K just to get 2MB extra cache.


----------



## Arimis5226

Yeah, I would have opted to keep HT on with this CPU anyways. I just wanted someone else to tell me I'm not crazy. Like I said, my voltage could probably be tweaked a bit. I'm gonna fidget with it when I get home today to see what I can do with it. My ambient is 23-24C depending on the time of day. My mobo is usually at 27C, so I doubt it's a case issue. I suppose it could be an exhaust fan that is a couple of inches from the exhaust from my CPU cooler (hyper 212+ push/pull). I'm really thinking this is a voltage issue, from what I'm reading on the forums. I don't want to hijack this thread, so I'll probably create my own thread if adjusting the voltage doesn't help. I just wanted to poke for a few quick opinions. Thanks again guys!


----------



## munaim1

I would almost guarentee it's because of the GPU's lol. Your ambients seems fine and your temps coudl be better, but I don;t think there is much more that you could do. Try reducing the PLL voltage further, work your way up from 1.5v, if you can find a value that is less then 1.65v then thought should help temps.


----------



## Ellis

Okay, I set offset to +0.2V, turned off C3/C6 and turned on EIST and C1E, and entered Windows.

Voltage was reading at 1.15-1.16V at idle, pressed run on Prime95 Blend and got an instant crash. No lock-up, no BSoD, my PC just instantly switched off and restarted itself.

What do?


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I would almost guarentee it's because of the GPU's lol. Your ambients seems fine and your temps coudl be better, but I don;t think there is much more that you could do. Try reducing the PLL voltage further, work your way up from 1.5v, if you can find a value that is less then 1.65v then thought should help temps.


I will obey. I'll get my vcc down lower, and then work on my PLL. I noticed there was some magical balance between the two when I was OCing last run. I hadn't tried going lower than 1.7 on the PLL honestly. I'll have a look see and get back to you peoples.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Okay, I set offset to +0.2V, turned off C3/C6 and turned on EIST and C1E, and entered Windows.

Voltage was reading at 1.15-1.16V at idle, pressed run on Prime95 Blend and got an instant crash. No lock-up, no BSoD, my PC just instantly switched off and restarted itself.

What do?



increase the offset bud, 0.2v is certainly not enough. Try 0.50, by the way what is your LLC set to?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arimis5226*


I will obey. I'll get my vcc down lower, and then work on my PLL. I noticed there was some magical balance between the two when I was OCing last run. I hadn't tried going lower than 1.7 on the PLL honestly. I'll have a look see and get back to you peoples.


What is your vccio currently on? some have found stability at the 1.1 mark or less.


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


What is your vccio currently on? some have found stability at the 1.1 mark or less.


Will have to get back to you on that as well. I'm at work atm, but I'm gonna play around with it some when I get home in a few hours. More to follow.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


increase the offset bud, 0.2v is certainly not enough. Try 0.50, by the way what is your LLC set to?

What is your vccio currently on? some have found stability at the 1.1 mark or less.


You told me to set it to 0.2V









LLC is set to level 4 right now

*EDIT:* The maximum value is +0.48V.

*EDIT 2:* I set it to +0.35V and it's reading 1.5V in the BIOS - it crashed at the Windows loading screen. I don't mean to be rude, but I'm fairly sure you're getting something quite wrong here.


----------



## SightUp

I am still having problems getting my 4.5Ghz stable.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


You told me to set it to 0.2V









LLC is set to level 4 right now

*EDIT:* The maximum value is +0.48V.

*EDIT 2:* I set it to +0.35V and it's reading 1.5V in the BIOS - it crashed at the Windows loading screen. I don't mean to be rude, but I'm fairly sure you're getting something quite wrong here.


sorry bud, I thought you had the same mobo as me










How many levels of LLC do you have, if 10, then I believe that 6/7 works better. In regards to OFFSET work your way up from 0.2v, in what increments does it go up?

I also read that LLC gets disabled or something along those lines when using offset on gigabyte mobo's, not sure if that applies to your's.

Also mine is set to 0.150+ and llc high and my voltage under load is 1.472/1.480.

Could you post a screenie of your bios please.

*EDIT*

One more thing leave C1E and EiST (Speedstep) on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


I am still having problems getting my 4.5Ghz stable.










whats wrong with the 4.8ghz stable? what problems are you having with 4.5?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


sorry bud, I thought you had the same mobo as me









How many levels of LLC do you have, if 10, then I believe that 6/7 works better. In regards to OFFSET work your way up from 0.2v, in what increments does it go up?

I also read that LLC gets disabled or something along those lines when using offset on gigabyte mobo's, not sure if that applies to your's.

Also mine is set to 0.150+ and llc high and my voltage under load is 1.472/1.480.

Could you post a screenie of your bios please.

whats wrong with the 4.8ghz stable? what problems are you having with 4.5?


No worries, I don't expect you to remember every setting on every different motherboard.









I have 10 levels of LLC, it was set to level 4 but I've just realised that it is greyed out now that I have offset voltage enabled.

Also, I tried using +0.09V which resulted in a 1.31V Vcore under light load in Windows, and instead of a complete shutdown when running Prime95, I got a lock-up followed by a 124 BSoD, which I guess is progress. But ~1.31V is completely stable in manual mode, or at the very least stable enough to withstand a good length of Prime95 - no instant lock-ups at all.

Offset goes up in increments of 0.005V.

Here's the voltage control page of the BIOS, let me know if you want pictures of other pages:










*EDIT:* Yeah, C1E and EIST are set to enabled.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


You told me to set it to 0.2V









LLC is set to level 4 right now

*EDIT:* The maximum value is +0.48V.

*EDIT 2:* I set it to +0.35V and it's reading 1.5V in the BIOS - it crashed at the Windows loading screen. I don't mean to be rude, but I'm fairly sure you're getting something quite wrong here.


If ur going to use offset first identify ur VID @ 4.8 Ghz. (thats CPU-s scaling Voltage)
1. @ MULTI 48 set offset to +0.005V
2. set LLC to force constant Vcore(the one that gives u constant VCORE should be 2-find it in motherboard manual)
3. save and exit bios
4. enter bios again and read ur Vcore value(that is VID voltage)
5. from there bump up the Vcore 1 step at a time till u boot to Win
6. test with Prime95 for stability

LLC is good against spikes but u can set it to higher levels after u get a stable OC on offset voltage. just dont forget to add Vcore once u add more LLC

AND NEVER ADD 0.50 V @ offset cause it gives u max Voltage cca 1.88V at multi 48
it will kill ur cpu(i think munami was talking about 0.050V)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


No worries, I don't expect you to remember every setting on every different motherboard.









I have 10 levels of LLC, it was set to level 4 but I've just realised that it is greyed out now that I have offset voltage enabled.

Also, I tried using +0.09V which resulted in a 1.31V Vcore under light load in Windows, and instead of a complete shutdown when running Prime95, I got a lock-up followed by a 124 BSoD, which I guess is progress. But ~1.31V is completely stable in manual mode, or at the very least stable enough to withstand a good length of Prime95 - no instant lock-ups at all.

Offset goes up in increments of 0.005V.

Here's the voltage control page of the BIOS, let me know if you want pictures of other pages:











So it does disable LLC on your's aswell. I read somewhere that a Beta BIOS was released and tackles that 'issue' but not sure about that.

LLC controls would be more desirable when using offset especially when the voltage drops to a certain amount and then jumps back up again and vice versa, one coudl say that using manual is better in that instance, however reducing the LLC and increasing the voltage would work better but unfortunatly it seems that those controls are not available.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


So it does disable LLC on your's aswell. I read somewhere that a Beta BIOS was released and tackles that 'issue' but not sure about that.

LLC controls would be more desirable when using offset especially when the voltage drops to a certain amount and then jumps back up again and vice versa, one coudl say that using manual is better in that instance, however reducing the LLC and increasing the voltage would work better but unfortunatly it seems that those controls are not available.


Hmm. Perhaps I'll look into using one of the beta BIOS versions. What should I try now though?


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Hmm. Perhaps I'll look into using one of the beta BIOS versions. What should I try now though?


Take a look at this place: http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index...FjdD1BbnplaWdl

I've only just discovered it but I THINK they mod bioses to include latest Intel OROM and apparently also ROM for the Realtek NIC. I also ASSUME that when they write "fix coldboot+DVID" that LLC works with dvid. I couldn't imagine what else they could "fix" about dvid.

I'd try the bioses myself, but I just got a new SandForce SSD and should I get the dreaded problems with these drives, I don't want the OC/beta bios to be more variables in the equation. And, frankly, I may need a little break from staring at BSOD's and prime95 and actually use the computer









Anyway, it's up to you if you want to take the risk


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FoLmEr*


Take a look at this place: http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index...FjdD1BbnplaWdl

I've only just discovered it but I THINK they mod bioses to include latest Intel OROM and apparently also ROM for the Realtek NIC. I also ASSUME that when they write "fix coldboot+DVID" that LLC works with dvid. I couldn't imagine what else they could "fix" about dvid.

I'd try the bioses myself, but I just got a new SandForce SSD and should I get the dreaded problems with these drives, I don't want the OC/beta bios to be more variables in the equation. And, frankly, I may need a little break from staring at BSOD's and prime95 and actually use the computer









Anyway, it's up to you if you want to take the risk










Thanks for the link, looks like they're only for X58 boards, although I might be wrong.

I wish I could find a changelog for the F6b BIOS for my board.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rops84*


If ur going to use offset first identify ur VID @ 4.8 Ghz. (thats CPU-s scaling Voltage)
1. @ MULTI 48 set offset to +0.005V
2. set LLC to force constant Vcore(the one that gives u constant VCORE should be 2-find it in motherboard manual)
3. save and exit bios
4. enter bios again and read ur Vcore value(that is VID voltage)
5. from there bump up the Vcore 1 step at a time till u boot to Win
6. test with Prime95 for stability

LLC is good against spikes but u can set it to higher levels after u get a stable OC on offset voltage. just dont forget to add Vcore once u add more LLC

AND NEVER ADD 0.50 V @ offset cause it gives u max Voltage cca 1.88V at multi 48
it will kill ur cpu(i think munami was talking about *0.050V*)


yeah that's exactly it, completely forgot to add the .0 before the 50. My heads not working today for some reason









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Hmm. Perhaps I'll look into using one of the beta BIOS versions. What should I try now though?


For now stick with manual voltage. Are you having any particular problems with getting the system stable?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


yeah that's exactly it, completely forgot to add the .0 before the 50. My heads not working today for some reason









For now stick with manual voltage. Are you having any particular problems with getting the system stable?


I'm not, but I just wish there was an easy way of getting the voltage to decrease when idle. It's pretty silly really, it manages perfectly fine with the voltage on automatic, it should be easy to get it to undervolt to 1V or less at idle, and then jump up to 1.3V under load.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15015968*
> I'm not, but I just wish there was an easy way of getting the voltage to decrease when idle. It's pretty silly really, it manages perfectly fine with the voltage on automatic, it should be easy to get it to undervolt to 1V or less at idle, and then jump up to 1.3V under load.


Im sure gigabyte are working on a bios as we speak and should hopefully be released soon


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15015696*
> Thanks for the link, looks like they're only for X58 boards, although I might be wrong.
> 
> I wish I could find a changelog for the F6b BIOS for my board.


Hm, wrong link somehow. Here's the right one: http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/forum.php?tid=201&thema_id=3698&act=Anzeige&wo=27&ze=1

Official beta bioses can be found in this thread: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html
(You'll prolly need to search the thread from the end to find the changenotes for your particular bios)

Edit: for your board it says:
GA-Z68XP-UD3P - F6b
-Improve memory compatibility
-06~14.Sep 11


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;15016225*
> Hm, wrong link somehow. Here's the right one: http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/forum.php?tid=201&thema_id=3698&act=Anzeige&wo=27&ze=1
> 
> Official beta bioses can be found in this thread: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html
> (You'll prolly need to search the thread from the end to find the changenotes for your particular bios)
> 
> Edit: for your board it says:
> GA-Z68XP-UD3P - F6b
> -Improve memory compatibility
> -06~14.Sep 11


What BIOS are you currently running? Do know which is the most stable / friendlier one out at the moment?

Sorry bud, im still unfamiliar with the Gigabyte mobo's.









One more thing, will the new BIOS allow LLC settings to be functional when using Offset and is there a list of some kind on which mobo's that has this 'issue'?


----------



## SightUp

I couldn't get lower voltages, with the 4.8.

I keep BSOD with the error 0x124.


----------



## Rops84

Update on my OC!
4.7 Ghz 15 hrs stable @ 1.384V
At this point the limiting factor is cooling since im on air and i dont want my temps to spike over 80 C.

And Munami1 dont forget to update my ram this time. I have 8 Gb now


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15016838*
> I couldn't get lower voltages, with the 4.8.
> 
> I keep BSOD with the error 0x124.


did you try messing around with the vccio or PLL voltage? At what point do you get the 124 error?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15016849*
> Update on my OC!
> 4.7 Ghz 15 hrs stable @ 1.384V
> At this point the limiting factor is cooling since im on air and i dont want my temps to spike over 80 C.
> 
> And Munami1 dont forget to update my ram this time. I have 8 Gb now


Will do bud, thanks again for another submission. +rep

Will be available in the spreadsheet shortly. Great job bud









*EDIT:*

Your old submissions are still available if you wish to compare voltages and temps against your own overclocks.


----------



## jam3s

Hey guys I'm getting a 2500k

What can I expect from it?

Is 4.8 unreasonable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15017176*
> Hey guys I'm getting a 2500k
> 
> What can I expect from it?
> 
> Is 4.8 unreasonable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


depends on how lucky you are, but 4.8ghz should be doable with decent voltage but like I said come down to luck.


----------



## jam3s

Ok thanks!

If I can do 4.8 at 1.4 I'll be happy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15017262*
> Ok thanks!
> 
> If I can do 4.8 at 1.4 I'll be happy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can get similar to this than I would say golden!!


----------



## PrototypeT800

Just wanted to say thanks in helping me with my oc. It is really nice to get an extra 10 frames in SC2.


----------



## Ellis

What's the deal with the BCLK being 100.3MHz? I remember reading that it was to stop interference with nearby devices on the same frequency, or something. Does spread spectrum stop it operating at exactly 100MHz?


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15016649*
> What BIOS are you currently running? Do know which is the most stable / friendlier one out at the moment?
> 
> Sorry bud, im still unfamiliar with the Gigabyte mobo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, will the new BIOS allow LLC settings to be functional when using Offset and is there a list of some kind on which mobo's that has this 'issue'?


I'm not sure Gigabyte sees this as an "issue" really, I mean, how hard would it be implementing it permanently? Some of their official beta bioses has this already, and apparently people who mod their bioses include this functionality as well in their mods. There are quite a few complaints on their forums on this lacking ability, but I don't see Gigabyte addressing it.

I'm using the official one for my board, F8. As I said I'm not interested in trying out new things at this point since I got the SSD. If however I start experiencing problems with it, I won't hesitate trying exotic things like modded bioses


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15018247*
> What's the deal with the BCLK being 100.3MHz? I remember reading that it was to stop interference with nearby devices on the same frequency, or something. Does spread spectrum stop it operating at exactly 100MHz?


At my MBO BCLK is 100 when spread spectrum is disabled.
When enabled it drops slightly...

Munami1 this is a great thread! and btw. thanks for my first +rep on this forum!!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15018427*
> At my MBO BCLK is 100 when spread spectrum is disabled.
> When enabled it drops slightly...
> 
> Munami1 this is a great thread! and btw. thanks for my first +rep on this forum!!


That sounds about right, from what I remember reading it said that spread spectrum either raises or lowers the BCLK slightly, I think it usually raises it on Gigabyte boards and lowers it on ASUS and ASRock boards.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15016925*
> did you try messing around with the vccio or PLL voltage? At what point do you get the 124 error?


I get the error 16-24 hours, sometimes less, into the test. I just upped the VCCIO to 1.1v and I am running test now. I haven't touched PLLv.


----------



## Rops84

Could be.
i have an ASrock board btw so it lowers it for me.
But i read somewhere that it is not good to OC by BCLK ok SandyBridge cause it messes with other components...so im not touching that setting for now...but when i got the chip i had to try if i can boot to Win with BLCK raised...and it goes to 103.2!


----------



## K2mil

hello i updated the temp program can i be added to the club


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil;15019402*
> hello i updated the temp program can i be added to the club


thanks for contributing. Welcome to the club









It may take a couple minutes for it to apprea on the spreadsheet, while you wait here is somthing to add to your sig:

_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 130 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask or post your problem here*


----------



## Arimis5226

Thanks to SightUp, Ellis, FoLmEr, and of course munaim1 for the recs and comments. Thanks to anyone else I didn't mention for taking the time to read, and/or repost your thoughts. I decided to make a separate thread regarding my OC attempts, and I've made some progress I think. Feel free to visit the thread at here and let me know what you think!


----------



## sh4dow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Your screenshot is fine though


yet i found that my system is actually not stable








crashed with a 124-bsod just before. and my computer was nowhere near 12 hours of stress... during regular work... *sigh*
guess i'll open a troubleshoot thread or something soon -_-

Quote:



and by the way I made that comment on 05-13-11 on page 101, almost three months ago and 300 pages ago, so not sure how you came about it right now or in the last couple days, anyways whatever lol


haha well... take a look at the first page and the page selection thing on the top right and you'll find your answer








for some reason i clicked on that 101 and thought that that was the last page...

Quote:



_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_










good thing i'm a humble guy, otherwise i would've had to remove that now


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sh4dow*


yet i found that my system is actually not stable








crashed with a 124-bsod just before. and my computer was nowhere near 12 hours of stress... during regular work... *sigh*
guess i'll open a troubleshoot thread or something soon -_-


load load, idle or random bsod right? It's quite common with Sandybridge.

How have you set your C states? read the first post of the thread under Random / Idle BSODS & Tips
section and that should hopefully fix the problem for you.


----------



## Smo

After plenty of fiddling I just passed a custom 12 hour blend with 4.7GHz @ 1.42v (turns out my previous OC @ 1.416v failed after 8 hours). I may tinker a little more to see if I can drop my vcore but to be honest it was such a pain in the arse to even get this far! I'm just going to have to come to terms with the fact that my chip isn't the best overclocker, but I'm comfortable with that voltage 24/7. I'm on my way to work at the moment so will post my screenshot when I get home.

Was such a relief to come downstairs this morning and switch on my monitors to see it still chugging along!


----------



## Rops84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sh4dow*


yet i found that my system is actually not stable








crashed with a 124-bsod just before. and my computer was nowhere near 12 hours of stress... during regular work... *sigh*
guess i'll open a troubleshoot thread or something soon -_-

haha well... take a look at the first page and the page selection thing on the top right and you'll find your answer








for some reason i clicked on that 101 and thought that that was the last page...

good thing i'm a humble guy, otherwise i would've had to remove that now










I had the same porblem as u and i might be eable to help u but u need to post all ur settings.
U can post screenshots of ASrock AXTU(harware monitoring+overclocking) and let me know which LLC setting u use.

I m gussing this happens to u on offset voltage,right?
The way to solve it is to first find a multi that fails at a given offset Vcore and than stabilize it. i will probably require more offset than ur higher multi, and that will increase ur Vcore at higher multi but it will prevent BSOD at medium load.


----------



## Arimis5226

I have a question concerning vcore fluctuation. With Prime95, I'm noticing a 16mV fluctuation. Is that bad? I'm also curious of what would be acceptable vdroop/vrise before concern should set in?


----------



## Smo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arimis5226*


I have a question concerning vcore fluctuation. With Prime95, I'm noticing a 16mV fluctuation. Is that bad? I'm also curious of what would be acceptable vdroop/vrise before concern should set in?


I wouldn't consider it a problem unless it spikes the vcore to a voltage you're uncomfortable with. For instance my latest clock is 4.7GHz @ 1.42v with the occasional spike to 1.432v which I'm OK with. If it jumped to something like 1.49v then I would be concerned.

I also personally wouldn't be concerned with droop either - if you still pass a 12 hour blend then it can't be much of a problem.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;15024264*
> I have a question concerning vcore fluctuation. With Prime95, I'm noticing a 16mV fluctuation. Is that bad? I'm also curious of what would be acceptable vdroop/vrise before concern should set in?


Maybe setting additional turbo voltage manually to +0.004 will help u to get it more stable...
i get les spikes and in a smaller range...
try it and see for ur self


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;15011980*
> Oh, and where are the sisoftware sandra scores at? I think I may have overlooked any links :/


/bump


----------



## Ellis

I got a 124 BSoD at 4 1/2 hours of Blend at 4.5GHz with 1.30V Vcore and 1.15V QPI/VTT. Previously, I'd tried it with 1.1V QPI/VTT. What's the most likely problem, needs still more QPI/VTT or needs a bit more Vcore?

I'd just test it out myself, but if it's going to take over 4 hours to find the result, that could prove a bit of a time consuming process.

Also, when it crashed with 1.1V QPI/VTT it was after only just over an hour, is that just a coincidence or has the extra voltage there kept it a bit more stable?


----------



## SightUp

OCing is a very time consuming process if you want something stable. Don't take short cuts or else your performance will suffer for it.

Raise your CPUv to 1.35 and give it another go. If that passes, knock it down a notch or two and retest.

Keep the 1.1V QPI/VTT.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15025583*
> OCing is a very time consuming process if you want something stable. Don't take short cuts or else your performance will suffer for it.
> 
> Raise your CPUv to 1.35 and give it another go. If that passes, knock it down a notch or two and retest.
> 
> Keep the 1.1V QPI/VTT.


1.35V? I'm going to bump it up one notch at a time.


----------



## SightUp

Ok, then do it and be prepared to test and test and test... These things take a lot of time.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15025840*
> Ok, then do it and be prepared to test and test and test... These things take a lot of time.


But I know that's it's fairly close to stable here (it's 100% stable doing everyday tasks and gaming) so it can't need too much more Vcore. Working down from 1.35V would surely take longer than working up from 1.3V.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;15024487*
> /bump


Scroll top of the spreadsheet and select 2600k Bench.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15024461*
> Maybe setting additional turbo voltage manually to +0.004 will help u to get it more stable...
> i get les spikes and in a smaller range...
> try it and see for ur self


This apparently helps. I will test it out though. Thanks for the reminder. Just to add, in offset mode, taaking the LLC a notch down (from ultra high to high) kinda helped my vcore fluctuation in while under load, I know get 1.472/1.480v as opposed to ultra high and 1.464/1.472/1.480/1.488. Ultra high worked better for me under manual voltage but not so good when I switched over to offset as you can see by the votlage bouncing around under load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15024576*
> I got a 124 BSoD at 4 1/2 hours of Blend at 4.5GHz with 1.30V Vcore and 1.15V QPI/VTT. Previously, I'd tried it with 1.1V QPI/VTT. What's the most likely problem, needs still more QPI/VTT or needs a bit more Vcore?
> 
> I'd just test it out myself, but if it's going to take over 4 hours to find the result, that could prove a bit of a time consuming process.
> 
> Also, when it crashed with 1.1V QPI/VTT it was after only just over an hour, is that just a coincidence or has the extra voltage there kept it a bit more stable?


I wouldn't increase vcore just yet. Test it again with vtt @ 1.15v just to see it wasn't a fluke. Before you do that, did you work your way up from auto vtt? Unfortunatly it is time consuming and vcore bump may even fix it, however, I see that as a last resort. If you can tweak the voltage accordingly without increasing the vcore and maintain stability then in my book that's complete win!!

Also have you played around with PLL voltage? I recommend testing the vtt first then comes down to PLL voltage.

Which ever vtt value gets the highest duration in prime leave it there and mess around with the pll. Ultimately you could just leave it at 1.15v or continue increasing it until a higher duration of prime and then mess around with PLL voltage if you want. The difference between an hour and 4hours is quite a bit considering no changes have been made to the vcore and you have increased stability. Keep going bud, once you got it right then there would be no reason to mess around with it, that my friend will be a tweaked overclock in one go rather than throwing voltages and hoping for the best.

Hope that helps


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15026278*
> Scroll top of the spreadsheet and select 2600k Bench.
> 
> This apparently helps. I will test it out though. Thanks for the reminder. Just to add, in offset mode, taaking the LLC a notch down (from ultra high to high) kinda helped my vcore fluctuation in while under load, I know get 1.472/1.480v as opposed to ultra high and 1.464/1.472/1.480/1.488. Ultra high worked better for me under manual voltage but not so good when I switched over to offset as you can see by the votlage bouncing around under load.
> 
> I wouldn't increase vcore just yet. Test it again with vtt @ 1.15v just to see it wasn't a fluke. Before you do that, did you work your way up from auto vtt? Unfortunatly it is time consuming and vcore bump may even fix it, however, I see that as a last resort. If you can tweak the voltage accordingly without increasing the vcore and maintain stability then in my book that's complete win!!
> 
> Also have you played around with PLL voltage? I recommend testing the vtt first then comes down to PLL voltage.
> 
> Which ever vtt value gets the highest duration in prime leave it there and mess around with the pll. Ultimately you could just leave it at 1.15v or continue increasing it until a higher duration of prime and then mess around with PLL voltage if you want. The difference between an hour and 4hours is quite a bit considering no changes have been made to the vcore and you have increased stability. Keep going bud, once you got it right then there would be no reason to mess around with it, that my friend will be a tweaked overclock in one go rather than throwing voltages and hoping for the best.
> 
> Hope that helps


I haven't changed the PLL voltage at all since I set it to 1.7V at some point.

Also, something I remembered quite recently was that when I tested with 1.1V VTT I used 1792 FFTs (which is when it lasted 1 hour), and when I increased the VTT to 1.15V I was going out for several hours, so I thought I'd just use Blend. That's when it lasted for 4 hours. Not sure if there's a difference there.

Anyway, I'll test again with the same settings tonight, and see what happens. If it's crashed by the time I wake up I'll increase the VTT a little bit and try again whilst I'm at college.


----------



## $ilent

Add me please?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15026776*
> I haven't changed the PLL voltage at all since I set it to 1.7V at some point.
> 
> Also, something I remembered quite recently was that when I tested with 1.1V VTT I used 1792 FFTs (which is when it lasted 1 hour), and when I increased the VTT to 1.15V I was going out for several hours, so I thought I'd just use Blend. That's when it lasted for 4 hours. Not sure if there's a difference there.
> 
> Anyway, I'll test again with the same settings tonight, and see what happens. If it's crashed by the time I wake up I'll increase the VTT a little bit and try again whilst I'm at college.


Leave the PLL voltage where it is now and continue tweaking the VTT. Apparently the 1792 is one of the hardest FFT's for Sandy so running a standard blend may not be consistant especially when your doing tests.

If the the 1344 or 1792 start showing signs of inconsistancy, scrap them and use the custom blend with 90% of available RAM. Start again from 1.15v then work up or down and see which value increases stability. I would say that around 1.125v should be enough VTT, PLL is a weird one, start working your way up from 1.5v. Do one thing at a time and record the data in notepad or something. Leave vcore where it is and hopefully without increasing it we can tweak the other's to get the ctable settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15026967*
> Add me please?


Sorry bud, but what happend to realtemp? those temps won't be like that after a 12hour blend run. please run realtemp the same time as prime blend. refer to rule 2:

***REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running!!!***

@ everyone in the stable club please post some more BIOS templates.
Quote:


> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> 
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## Smo

Right, here we go! I accidentally reset my RealTemp when trying to drag it, but the Prime95 test shows 12 hours. I also apologise for the full-size image, but it needs to be!










*Edit:* Screenshot optimised.


----------



## $ilent

ahh ill leave it then, cba running another 12 hr blend lol


----------



## munaim1

wow smo 56k warning bud but nice desktop nevertheless.

Added, realtemp didn't reset, shows 11:44 which is fine for 12hours









Thanks for contributing to the thread, now care to post you bios settings as intructed above while you wait until the spreadsheet refresh's?

_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15028544*
> wow smo 56k warning bud but nice desktop nevertheless.
> 
> Added, realtemp didn't reset, shows 11:44 which is fine for 12hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for contributing to the thread, now care to post you bios settings as intructed above while you wait until the spreadsheet refresh's?
> 
> _*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


Yeah sure, sorry! If it helps I can optimise the image a bit, I left it high-res for proof.

So starting with the basics it's an i5 2500k overclocked to 4.7GHz @ 1.424v and cooled by an Antec Kuhler H2O 920 with Coolermaster Sickleflows in Push/Pull at 50% speed.

My BIOS settings are;
Quote:


> *Multiplier:* 47x
> *LLC:* Ultra High
> *VRM Freq:* 350
> *Phase:* Extreme
> *Duty:* Extreme
> *CCC:* 140%
> *Offset:* +0.085
> *VCCIO:* Auto
> *PLL:* 1.55v
> *C3/C6:* Disabled
> *PLL Overvoltage:* Enabled


I'm very tempted to bump the BUS speed to see if I can manage something like 47x102 at the same voltage.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;15028715*
> Yeah sure, sorry! If it helps I can optimise the image a bit, I left it high-res for proof.
> 
> So starting with the basics it's an i5 2500k overclocked to 4.7GHz @ 1.424v and cooled by an Antec Kuhler H2O 920 with Coolermaster Sickleflows in Push/Pull at 50% speed.
> 
> My BIOS settings are;
> 
> I'm very tempted to bump the BUS speed to see if I can manage something like 47x102 at the same voltage.


It might help if you crop it a little lol

When you can, please a couple screenshots of you BIOS. Thanks again. I would advise against playing around with the BCLK, it will more than likely cause instability, only should be upped if you're trying to squeeze every last mhz you an from it (suicide runs).


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15028794*
> It might help if you crop it a little lol
> 
> When you can, please a couple screenshots of you BIOS. Thanks again. I would advise against playing around with the BCLK, it will more than likely cause instability, only should be upped if you're trying to squeeze every last mhz you an from it (suicide runs).


I've just halfed the size of the screenshot (in terms of bandwidth).

I'll have a look around for my USB stick, see if I can get some shots of my BIOS. I know it's around here somewhere...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;15028845*
> I've just halfed the size of the screenshot (in terms of bandwidth).
> 
> I'll have a look around for my USB stick, see if I can get some shots of my BIOS. I know it's around here somewhere...


cool thanks.


----------



## sh4dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15022403*
> load load, idle or random bsod right? It's quite common with Sandybridge.


maybe. but i haven't had a single 124-bsod when either using stock settings or running at 4ghz.
i really hope i could fix it by doing something else than upping the core voltage because i wouldn't want the cores to get any hotter under load.
Quote:


> How have you set your C states? read the first post of the thread under Random / Idle BSODS & Tips
> section and that should hopefully fix the problem for you.


well... it talks about either having everything enabled OR some stuff disabled when using offset voltage. but i don't use offset voltage, have everything enabled but still got that crash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15023133*
> I had the same porblem as u and i might be eable to help u but u need to post all ur settings.
> U can post screenshots of ASrock AXTU(harware monitoring+overclocking) and let me know which LLC setting u use.


there you go:


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh4dow;15031635*
> maybe. but i haven't had a single 124-bsod when either using stock settings or running at 4ghz.
> i really hope i could fix it by doing something else than upping the core voltage because i wouldn't want the cores to get any hotter under load.
> 
> well... it talks about either having everything enabled OR some stuff disabled when using offset voltage. but i don't use offset voltage, have everything enabled but still got that crash.


When do you get the bsod? during stress testing, watching youtube etc?


----------



## sh4dow

oh it was so random i can't even remember... only maybe opened an explorer window or something... no load at all, basically.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh4dow;15032048*
> oh it was so random i can't even remember... only maybe opened an explorer window or something... no load at all, basically.


it is more than likely the C states, I've forgotton how they're suppose to be configured on asrock mobos. It's somewhere in this thread lol









Try contacting Fuloran1 here, he may remember: http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=65941

Could you remind me what options are available under "Package C State Support".

Thanks

*EDIT:*

update your bios to the latest version and set the C states like this and hopefully that should sort it out:



One last thing, now that you know you require 1.320v for your overclock, it might be a better idea to use OFFset voltage. Take a look at some of the BIOS templates available in the spreadsheet to get an idea.


----------



## sh4dow

alright, i'll give that a shot, thanks


----------



## SightUp

Here is my new overclock. I upped the CPUv by 1 notch just for fun. However, as you can see, it passed 31.5 hours of P95.
































































Edit: LOL! Crap... I forgot to change the CPU-Z on the bottom to memory...


----------



## munaim1

I'll add it in a moment, your old one is still available in the 'old' sheet where you can make your own comparison between each of your overclocks, kinda like your own little database









adding it now









By the way which one would you like to appear in the main sheets, the 4.8ghz or the 4.5ghz?

*EDIT:*

Im going to add the 4.5ghz to the old section as the other is a higher overclock.

*EDIT2:*

Also added your 4.5ghz BIOS template. Thanks bud for contributing and sharing your overclocking data +rep


----------



## SightUp

Meh, I don't really care. Whichever is less work for you.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15032846*
> Meh, I don't really care. Whichever is less work for you.


Lol, dude, which was the ambient temperature when you were priming? (more or less, arround, about







)


----------



## SightUp

It was more than 75f as my space heater never kicked in. I woke with a very light sweat because I forgot to leave my door to my room open so cool air could circulate. Usually under load testing, I keep my room at 62f. But the testing never did get that hot. The majority of the time, the peak temps of the CPU didn't go over 58c.

Why do you ask, Overclocker.Monster?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15027573*
> Leave the PLL voltage where it is now and continue tweaking the VTT. Apparently the 1792 is one of the hardest FFT's for Sandy so running a standard blend may not be consistant especially when your doing tests.
> 
> If the the 1344 or 1792 start showing signs of inconsistancy, scrap them and use the custom blend with 90% of available RAM. Start again from 1.15v then work up or down and see which value increases stability. I would say that around 1.125v should be enough VTT, PLL is a weird one, start working your way up from 1.5v. Do one thing at a time and record the data in notepad or something. Leave vcore where it is and hopefully without increasing it we can tweak the other's to get the ctable settings.


I'm over 9 hours into a Blend test right now with 1.15V VTT and 1.3V Vcore.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15035476*
> I'm over 9 hours into a Blend test right now with 1.15V VTT and 1.3V Vcore.


I would be interested in seeing your BIOS screenshots when your done with a full 24 hour Prime95. >.>


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh4dow;15032048*
> oh it was so random i can't even remember... only maybe opened an explorer window or something... no load at all, basically.


One thing about these gen3 boards is that the C6 option only shows up right after you reset the cmos. For me I disappears after I reboot for some reason, and as I don't see it in your screens I assume you have the same issue. Did you disable it at some point? If you did you need to reset your cmos so you can see it and set it to auto if you're using fixed voltage.

Also, updating to bios 1.1 does not help and actually made it so I can't use my mouse in the UEFI any more.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15036028*
> I would be interested in seeing your BIOS screenshots when your done with a full 24 hour Prime95. >.>


Sure. 16 hours in right now, so you can consider this my first submission:


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15037811*
> Sure. 16 hours in right now, so you can consider this my first submission:


Nice, 16 hours. Looks good. Are you going for 24+?

Did you experiment with the BIOSes I linked btw?

Edit: Umm.. Don't the CPU VCORE in HWM and Core Voltage in CPU-Z look a little suspicious? What's your LLC setting?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;15038940*
> Nice, 16 hours. Looks good. Are you going for 24+?
> 
> Did you experiment with the BIOSes I linked btw?
> 
> Edit: Umm.. Don't the CPU VCORE in HWM and Core Voltage in CPU-Z look a little suspicious? What's your LLC setting?


I was thinking of doing that, but then stupid old EasyTune made me restart to install it, and then didn't even work. D:

As for the voltages, it's a known issue with Gigabyte Z68 boards that the voltages don't report properly in CPU-Z. The correct Vcore is shown under "CPU" in HWMonitor.


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15039064*
> I was thinking of doing that, but then stupid old EasyTune made me restart to install it, and then didn't even work. D:
> 
> As for the voltages, it's a known issue with Gigabyte Z68 boards that the voltages don't report properly in CPU-Z. The correct Vcore is shown under "CPU" in HWMonitor.


Hm, weird. I never had that issue with my GB mobo. Then again I don't have the graphics core enabled, maybe that's the issue.

Yeah I stay away from all the Gigabyte software crap. I really really really want the TouchBIOS app to work properly, but it has a bug for my system that makes the system time go back x minutes after having made changes in the BIOS with the program. Really strange.
I've been in contact with GB tech support and they have no idea what's going in either.

Anyway what's your LLC setting? And have you tried/thought about trying any of the modded bioses I linked yesterday?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;15039478*
> Hm, weird. I never had that issue with my GB mobo. Then again I don't have the graphics core enabled, maybe that's the issue.
> 
> Yeah I stay away from all the Gigabyte software crap. I really really really want the TouchBIOS app to work properly, but it has a bug for my system that makes the system time go back x minutes after having made changes in the BIOS with the program. Really strange.
> I've been in contact with GB tech support and they have no idea what's going in either.
> 
> Anyway what's your LLC setting? And have you tried/thought about trying any of the modded bioses I linked yesterday?


Oh, that's odd, I thought it happened with all Gigabyte Z68 boards.









TouchBIOS works fine for me, but since you have to restart the computer to enable the changes anyway, I might as well just restart and enter the BIOS.

LLC is set to level 4. As for the modded BIOSes, I've thought about it, just not come to a decision. What I really want is to be able to use offset voltage with as many power saving features as possible enabled and still have stability at 4.5GHz, but offset voltage on its own doesn't even seem to work.


----------



## psyside

Guys, would you bother to keep on testing (it consume alot of time and i got no) if you havent got a single BSOD, during BBC2 (few hours) and mass idle time/surfing/watching movies/light load activities?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Sure. 16 hours in right now, so you can consider this my first submission:


Just added, should be up in a minute or so.









Thanks again for contributing to the spreadsheet.









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Quote:



*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## Telstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


One thing about these gen3 boards is that the C6 option only shows up right after you reset the cmos. For me I disappears after I reboot for some reason, and as I don't see it in your screens I assume you have the same issue. Did you disable it at some point? If you did you need to reset your cmos so you can see it and set it to auto if you're using fixed voltage.

Also, updating to bios 1.1 does not help and actually made it so I can't use my mouse in the UEFI any more.


Mine always showed it, and I have never cleared cmos.
Didnt try updating to P1.1 (i plugged a second ps/2 mouse for navigating the bios)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telstar*


Mine always showed it, and I have never cleared cmos.
Didnt try updating to P1.1 (i plugged a second ps/2 mouse for navigating the bios)


I really hope that these GEN3 mobo's get a BIOS fix very soon, some are really good and some are really bad that it requires a BIOS fix to be perfect again and that's it.

Im looking into the extreme7 GEN3, but will wait until a few BIOS reversion are out first before getting one. Will be the fist time in 10 years or so that I change from Asus, havn't owned any other mobo's except for asus. lol


----------



## SightUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Sure. 16 hours in right now, so you can consider this my first submission:











In my experience with stress testing, the 16 hour point is where the fun begins and you start seeing all of the good BSOD's...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


In my experience with stress testing, the 16 hour point is where the fun begins and you start seeing all of the good BSOD's...


12hours is usually enough, but stability is *subjective*, so those looking to fold etc might want to run it longer etc. *touch wood, mine hasn't had a single bsod since my 12hour blend test, gaming, music editing and a bit of video editing here and there, conversion etc all works fine.


----------



## SightUp

Anyone ever hit like 90c for about 15 seconds in the BIOS because you forgot to turn on your pump?

Think I did any harm to my baby?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Anyone ever hit like 90c for about 15 seconds in the BIOS because you forgot to turn on your pump?

Think I did any harm to my baby?


lol should be fine, if it says 90c in the BIOS then it's probably much lower in the OS. I would say your fine, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Vanthel

Hey just thought I'd report some findings. I am stepping it up and working for 46x stable now.

After some tweaks with vcore I got the thing blending at 1.40vcore (which was higher than I wanted) but it 0x124 when it hit 1344k.

Since I really didn't want to increase the vcore anymore at this multi *I took VCCIO off of auto and set it to 1.1v* and now in the blend I've smashed through 1344k and 1792k - 8 hours into the blend, so far no problems.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15043128*
> I really hope that these GEN3 mobo's get a BIOS fix very soon, some are really good and some are really bad that it requires a BIOS fix to be perfect again and that's it.
> 
> Im looking into the extreme7 GEN3, but will wait until a few BIOS reversion are out first before getting one. Will be the fist time in 10 years or so that I change from Asus, havn't owned any other mobo's except for asus. lol


They are sorting out the bugs, with the help of Ket and Macclipper. The x7 and the fatality seems the best of the z68 asrock crop.
I dont think you will have problems keeping your daily there, but for the suicide run, i'm not sure if the power delivery is strong enough.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar;15048006*
> They are sorting out the bugs, with the help of Ket and Macclipper. The x7 and the fatality seems the best of the z68 asrock crop.
> I dont think you will have problems keeping your daily there, but for the suicide run, i'm not sure if the power delivery is strong enough.


The 8+2 sabretooth has the ability to push SB to the limit, I've seen 5.6ghz overclocks with that mobo and im pretty sure that the asrock 8+4 will be enough. I did take a look at his thread looks quite impressive, very detailed, however, havn't had the time to read it all.

it's a choice between the M4E and Extreme7, might even look into the WS revo but all that comes when I can find a sweet deal on a 580 lol, but hopefully by then the 7xxx are launched or we have some more info about them.


----------



## leonredbone

Hello,

I have a question about my configuration. I am running a 2500k with H60 on AsRock extreme4 gen3. Currently I cannot seem to get it to run stable at anything below 1.31 vcore, but I see many other builds with lower voltage. Any ideas? At this voltage I see 75C under P95....bit hot no?

Specs:
Vcore: 1.31
Multi: 45
VTT:1.129
PLL:1.7
Everything else stock or auto.

System in my sig

THANK YOU!!


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leonredbone*


Hello,

I have a question about my configuration. I am running a 2500k with H60 on AsRock extreme4 gen3. Currently I cannot seem to get it to run stable at anything below 1.31 vcore, but I see many other builds with lower voltage. Any ideas? At this voltage I see 75C under P95....bit hot no?

Specs:
Vcore: 1.31
Multi: 45
VTT:1.129
PLL:1.7
Everything else stock or auto.

System in my sig

THANK YOU!!


75 isn't too hot, but it seems hot for that voltage. That voltage though seems fine for 4.5. All chips are different and need different voltages to run stable. Mine is also at 1.31 for 4.5. I would think about a tim reapplication and a cooler reseat.

Mine doesn't get over 67c at that multi and voltage.


----------



## Vanthel

I think the vcore can come down a bit but it was stable and an increase in multi so thought I'd post it.

How high can I/should I/would you increase the vccio?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vanthel*


I think the vcore can come down a bit but it was stable and an increase in multi so thought I'd post it.

How high can I/should I/would you increase the vccio?











It's a fairly opinionated thing, really. Personally, I wouldn't want to go above 1.4V on air cooling.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


It's a fairly opinionated thing, really. Personally, I wouldn't want to go above 1.4V on air cooling.


Lol he said vccio but I think he meant vcore.









*@ Vanthel*

Will be adding your screenshot to the spreadsheet in a moment, your old screenie will still be available in the 'old' sheet where you can make your own comparisons with your own chip and it's overclocks and voltages. Regarding safe voltage and temps please read the OP, scroll down and you should see it and then make your own decision.

_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 130 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:



*Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask or post your problem here*


----------



## psyside

Anyone, ever experienced issues with running memory on lower freq then before? it was @ 2133mhz, and i read something about that high memory freq limiting the oc, and put stree on the IMC, so i decided to lower it 1866, but as fast as i booted up like 1 min after, my pc just freez









So long story in short, lower ferq causing instabillity isnt this super strange? also in past i was able to use higher ddr/vccio voltage, now it becomes really unstable if i touch any of this, (vccio auto) (dram 1.5) i really got no idea whats going on lol!


----------



## Vanthel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15053102*
> Lol he said vccio but I think he meant vcore.


Nono I did mean VCCIO! It's on 1.1v atm. I took it off auto (auto had it around 1.048v?) And I gained a ton of stability..


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanthel;15058385*
> Nono I did mean VCCIO! It's on 1.1v atm. I took it off auto (auto had it around 1.048v?) And I gained a ton of stability..


Oh. Mine's at 1.15V right now. Not sure what the "limit" is as such, perhaps around 1.2V? I don't think it would help stability much beyond that, anyway. Could be completely wrong though.


----------



## Vanthel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15058588*
> Oh. Mine's at 1.15V right now. Not sure what the "limit" is as such, perhaps around 1.2V? I don't think it would help stability much beyond that, anyway. Could be completely wrong though.


Looks like you are right, don't seem to be gaining much if anything past 1.1v so will keep it there and fiddle a bit more later.
From my reading around it looks like having faster/more sticks of ram may require this to be manually boosted a touch. As I have 2 sticks at 1600MHz there is probably little need to boost it too much.


----------



## leonredbone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leonredbone*


Hello,

I have a question about my configuration. I am running a 2500k with H60 on AsRock extreme4 gen3. Currently I cannot seem to get it to run stable at anything below 1.31 vcore, but I see many other builds with lower voltage. Any ideas? At this voltage I see 75C under P95....bit hot no?

Specs:
Vcore: 1.31
Multi: 45
VTT:1.129
PLL:1.7
Everything else stock or auto.

System in my sig

THANK YOU!!


Ok I upped the VTT to 1.155 and it is MUCH (no BSOD) more stable now. My temps are better as well, as it seems my room was just really hot during that last test. Sitting at 69-70C


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Hi guys, I was having a doubt, cuz I setted up my Vcore in 1.330 and when I was testing it with prime, it drops like to 1.310, when it's IDLE is about 1.328, 1.320... is it normal? is there anyway I could set it to mantain the Vcore to what I set up on BIOS?


----------



## DEEBS808

I get this message when loading prime95.Is this normal?Will this affect my results?How can I change it if it does?Thanks


----------



## slimex

Hi,

here are finally some Sisoftware Sandra benchmark results:

*Processor Arithmetic:*








147.15 + 187.57 + 115.44 = *450.16*

*Multi-Media*








337.92 + 289.84 + 394 + 223.62 = *1245.38*

*Cryptography*








3.44 + 8.28 +1.43 = *13.15*

*Multi-Core Efficiency*








30.92 + 30.4 = *61.32*

*TOTAL: 1770.01*

I think each result should be compared separately. There should be another algorithm for the Total result instead of simply adding the single values. For example the core-to-core latency increases total score, but it should decrease it instead and the cryptography has no weight compared to Arithmetic and Multi-Media results when added 1:1.

I am highly interested in looking at a few more results. If I do the Overall test, Sandra puts me in Rank #40 of the online rank list. Unfortunately I did not happen to register an account there and I apologize for the screenshots being in german, I did not find the language option before.

*edit: it appears, that the rank #40 is only in german speaking countries, did not recognize this before


----------



## leonredbone

Question,

If speedstep is disabled, should the processor stop cycling through different clockspeeds? I may be misunderstanding this tech. Also, should it matter if I use speedstep? It is going back and forth between 1600 and 4500 alot

On a sidenote, my system is STILL not stable with BSOD 124 occuring usually within an hour of being powered on. I don't know what else to do, I have tried going up in the VTT and PLL, andI have tried going down....no luck.

Vcore is now at 1.32 so I don't think the CPU isn't getting enough juice.

Any suggestions?

VTT 1.15 (Tried higher and lower than this)
PLL 1.83 (Tried lower than this)


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Anyone, ever experienced issues with running memory on lower freq then before? it was @ 2133mhz, and i read something about that high memory freq limiting the oc, and put stree on the IMC, so i decided to lower it 1866, but as fast as i booted up like 1 min after, my pc just freez









So long story in short, lower ferq causing instabillity isnt this super strange? also in past i was able to use higher ddr/vccio voltage, now it becomes really unstable if i touch any of this, (vccio auto) (dram 1.5) i really got no idea whats going on lol!



Anyone ?


----------



## Telstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leonredbone*


Question,

If speedstep is disabled, should the processor stop cycling through different clockspeeds? I may be misunderstanding this tech. Also, should it matter if I use speedstep? It is going back and forth between 1600 and 4500 alot

On a sidenote, my system is STILL not stable with BSOD 124 occuring usually within an hour of being powered on. I don't know what else to do, I have tried going up in the VTT and PLL, andI have tried going down....no luck.

Vcore is now at 1.32 so I don't think the CPU isn't getting enough juice.

Any suggestions?

VTT 1.15 (Tried higher and lower than this)
PLL 1.83 (Tried lower than this)


Vcore fixed or offset?
How much shows cpu-z before it crashes?


----------



## leonredbone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telstar*


Vcore fixed or offset?
How much shows cpu-z before it crashes?


Vcore is fixed

Are you asking how much vcore in cpu-z? it shows 1.31-1.33


----------



## Vanthel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leonredbone*


Question,

If speedstep is disabled, should the processor stop cycling through different clockspeeds? I may be misunderstanding this tech. Also, should it matter if I use speedstep? It is going back and forth between 1600 and 4500 alot

On a sidenote, my system is STILL not stable with BSOD 124 occuring usually within an hour of being powered on. I don't know what else to do, I have tried going up in the VTT and PLL, andI have tried going down....no luck.

Vcore is now at 1.32 so I don't think the CPU isn't getting enough juice.

Any suggestions?

VTT 1.15 (Tried higher and lower than this)
PLL 1.83 (Tried lower than this)


Is this BSOD when idle? Check the OP about idle BSODs. IIRC setting EIST and C1E to enabled fixed this for me (default as least one was on auto)


----------



## leonredbone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vanthel*


Is this BSOD when idle? Check the OP about idle BSODs. IIRC setting EIST and C1E to enabled fixed this for me (default as least one was on auto)


Yeah it was during idle. Both of those are on. The speedstep Only has auto or off I think on this board.


----------



## phinos

I have a question, I passed 30 mins run of 1344, 1792 FFT tests. and Doing 7th hour of blend test atm. but I just noticed that I have RealTemp 3.69.1 instead 3.67... Should I re-run the test with 3.67 to be accepted?

Edit: I just decided to re-run the test with 3.67.. But can't help wondering if there's any problem with RealTemp higher than 3.67.


----------



## jdip

Hi guys, I just built a new PC a couple of weeks ago and am new to overclocking.

I am having trouble overclocking my i5 2500k and keeping it stable. My goal is 4.5 GHz, I have gotten this high and stress tested with Prime 95, where my system will BSOD and reboot at 12 hours or so. From what I understand, to overclock these SandyBridge chips, we just have to adjust the multiplier and then add voltage until it is stable, right?

The maximum Vcore that I have used so far is 1.36V, and it still crashed in 10 hours or more of Prime 95 blend testing. From what I have seen, many people are getting 4.5GHz stable at around 1.3V, so this seems kind of odd to me. Also, my temperatures seem a bit high. I have a CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ and at 4.5 GHz and 1.36V I was getting max temps of around 79C on one of the cores. Doesn't this seem a bit high?

I have also tried overclocking to 4.0 GHz and leaving Vcore at auto. CPU-Z showed that at 4.0 GHz and Vcore at auto, the computer was assigning a Vcore value changing between 1.288V and 1.328V. The strange thing is, with 4.0 GHz and Vcore on auto, my computer was still failing (bluescreen + reboot) the Prime 95 blend test at 12+ hours.

I don't really know what to do from here, any help would be greatly appreciated.

My hardware is as follows:
i5 2500K
MSI P67A-G43 Motherboard
G.Skill Ripjaws X 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 RAM
A-Data S511 120GB SSD
WD Black 1TB
Powercolor Radeon HD 6950 2GB

Running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


Hi guys, I just built a new PC a couple of weeks ago and am new to overclocking.

I am having trouble overclocking my i5 2500k and keeping it stable. My goal is 4.5 GHz, I have gotten this high and stress tested with Prime 95, where my system will BSOD and reboot at 12 hours or so. From what I understand, to overclock these SandyBridge chips, we just have to adjust the multiplier and then add voltage until it is stable, right?

The maximum Vcore that I have used so far is 1.36V, and it still crashed in 10 hours or more of Prime 95 blend testing. From what I have seen, many people are getting 4.5GHz stable at around 1.3V, so this seems kind of odd to me. Also, my temperatures seem a bit high. I have a CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ and at 4.5 GHz and 1.36V I was getting max temps of around 79C on one of the cores. Doesn't this seem a bit high?

I have also tried overclocking to 4.0 GHz and leaving Vcore at auto. CPU-Z showed that at 4.0 GHz and Vcore at auto, the computer was assigning a Vcore value changing between 1.288V and 1.328V. The strange thing is, with 4.0 GHz and Vcore on auto, my computer was still failing (bluescreen + reboot) the Prime 95 blend test at 12+ hours.

I don't really know what to do from here, any help would be greatly appreciated.

My hardware is as follows:
i5 2500K
MSI P67A-G43 Motherboard
G.Skill Ripjaws X 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 RAM
A-Data S511 120GB SSD
WD Black 1TB
Powercolor Radeon HD 6950 2GB

Running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


I would try upping the VCCIO (also known as QPI/VTT) voltage and/or setting the PLL voltage to 1.7V. I'd be surprised if you need 1.36V Vcore for 4.5GHz.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Anyone, ever experienced issues with running memory on lower freq then before? it was @ 2133mhz, and i read something about that high memory freq limiting the oc, and put stree on the IMC, so i decided to lower it 1866, but as fast as i booted up like 1 min after, my pc just freez









So long story in short, lower ferq causing instabillity isnt this super strange? also in past i was able to use higher ddr/vccio voltage, now it becomes really unstable if i touch any of this, (vccio auto) (dram 1.5) i really got no idea whats going on lol!


Not really, the IMC on the SB can withstand quite a bit, and I personally don't think that i limits the overclock, I mean look at some of the submissions that have 16gb, some have hit 5ghz stable. The only reason I can think of is that maybe the voltage needs to be lowered when you take the frequency down with it, sometimes too much voltage can cause instability.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*


Hi guys, I was having a doubt, cuz I setted up my Vcore in 1.330 and when I was testing it with prime, it drops like to 1.310, when it's IDLE is about 1.328, 1.320... is it normal? is there anyway I could set it to mantain the Vcore to what I set up on BIOS?



the drop in voltage under load is called vdroop, it can be eliminated or reduced when using LLC. When the voltage is higher than what is set in the bios at idle that is known as vrise and not really important. The voltage under load is what is important, it's usually recommend to use LLC to make sure that the vdroop is at a minimum but doesn't cause vrise under load which obviously creates voltage spikes that can be dangerous when using high voltage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*


I get this message when loading prime95.Is this normal?Will this affect my results?How can I change it if it does?Thanks


Not sure bud, it should however get through the testing just fine as long as the cpu is under 100% load.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimex*


Hi,

here are finally some Sisoftware Sandra benchmark results:

*TOTAL: 1770.01*

I think each result should be compared separately. There should be ~snip.....



I'll add the scores in a sec, I didn't really put much effort in the scoring system, maybe it could be improved but the benching part is just a bit of fun, however I'll try and see what I can do.









*EDIT:*

Better yet PM me with some kind of scoring system and we'll see how we can make it work









Quote:



Originally Posted by *leonredbone*


Question,

If speedstep is disabled, should the processor stop cycling through different clockspeeds? I may be misunderstanding this tech. Also, should it matter if I use speedstep? It is going back and forth between 1600 and 4500 alot

On a sidenote, my system is STILL not stable with BSOD 124 occuring usually within an hour of being powered on. I don't know what else to do, I have tried going up in the VTT and PLL, andI have tried going down....no luck.

Vcore is now at 1.32 so I don't think the CPU isn't getting enough juice.

Any suggestions?

VTT 1.15 (Tried higher and lower than this)
PLL 1.83 (Tried lower than this)



C1E and Speedstep allow the multiplier to drop, the C3 and C6 states afaik are related to sleep and other safety procedures. THe should be left on auto when using manual voltage, however, with diffrent mobo's the BIOS settings are a little different so it may take some time to figure it out. If your mobo is not an asus 1155 mobo, contact some of the members here that have submitted on the spreadsheet that might be able to give you some insight. Alternatively check out the BIOS templates available to see how the Cstates should be configured.

I've also created a thread here just for BSOD 124 and the Random Idle BPSD problem: *Solving / Fixing BSOD 124 on sandybridge. READ OP FIRST!! *

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phinos*


I have a question, I passed 30 mins run of 1344, 1792 FFT tests. and Doing 7th hour of blend test atm. but I just noticed that I have RealTemp 3.69.1 instead 3.67... Should I re-run the test with 3.67 to be accepted?

Edit: I just decided to re-run the test with 3.67.. But can't help wondering if there's any problem with RealTemp higher than 3.67.


Anything above 3.67 is fine. Thanks for reminding me, rules have been amended. Apologies I didn't make it clearer from the start.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


Hi guys, I just built a new PC a couple of weeks ago and am new to overclocking.

I am having trouble overclocking my i5 2500k and keeping it stable. My goal is 4.5 GHz, I have gotten this high and stress tested with Prime 95, where my system will BSOD and reboot at 12 hours or so. From what I understand, to overclock these SandyBridge chips, we just have to adjust the multiplier and then add voltage until it is stable, right?

The maximum Vcore that I have used so far is 1.36V, and it still crashed in 10 hours or more of Prime 95 blend testing. From what I have seen, many people are getting 4.5GHz stable at around 1.3V, so this seems kind of odd to me. Also, my temperatures seem a bit high. I have a CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ and at 4.5 GHz and 1.36V I was getting max temps of around 79C on one of the cores. Doesn't this seem a bit high?

I have also tried overclocking to 4.0 GHz and leaving Vcore at auto. CPU-Z showed that at 4.0 GHz and Vcore at auto, the computer was assigning a Vcore value changing between 1.288V and 1.328V. The strange thing is, with 4.0 GHz and Vcore on auto, my computer was still failing (bluescreen + reboot) the Prime 95 blend test at 12+ hours.

I don't really know what to do from here, any help would be greatly appreciated.

My hardware is as follows:
i5 2500K
MSI P67A-G43 Motherboard
G.Skill Ripjaws X 8GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 RAM
A-Data S511 120GB SSD
WD Black 1TB
Powercolor Radeon HD 6950 2GB

Running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


Compare temps and voltage with other in the spreadsheet. Your Mobo is not exactly the best for overclocking due to the 4phase VRM design. Have a look at the guide I posted in the OP.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


the drop in voltage under load is called vdroop, it can be eliminated or reduced when using LLC. When the voltage is higher than what is set in the bios at idle that is known as vrise and not really important. The voltage under load is what is important, it's usually recommend to use LLC to make sure that the vdroop is at a minimum but doesn't cause vrise under load which obviously creates voltage spikes that can be dangerous when using high voltage..


I setup the LLC to extreme (100%) should I keep it like that to reflect the 100% of the real voltage, and it will fix the Vdrop under load?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*


I setup the LLC to extreme (100%) should I keep it like that to reflect the 100% of the real voltage, and it will fix the Vdrop under load?


Extreme will most defintely cause the voltage to spike (vrise) under load, try running at ultra high and increase the voltage to what you need for when the cpu is under load. Have a little read at the guide I posted in the OP.


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


I would try upping the VCCIO (also known as QPI/VTT) voltage and/or setting the PLL voltage to 1.7V. I'd be surprised if you need 1.36V Vcore for 4.5GHz.


Thanks, I will try this out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Compare temps and voltage with other in the spreadsheet. Your Mobo is not exactly the best for overclocking due to the 4phase VRM design. Have a look at the guide I posted in the OP.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Extreme will most defintely cause the voltage to spike (vrise) under load, try running at ultra high and increase the voltage to what you need for when the cpu is under load. Have a little read at the guide I posted in the OP.


Yes I set it to what the VCORE that I want it to be under load, always thinking on which voltage should be under load. Now I will set LLC to ULTRA HIGH<----EXTREME instead.


----------



## error-id10t

Quick question.. on the first page it shows that for Asrock people should change these:

Short Duration Power Limit - 250
Long Duration Power Limit - 250

Asus has these also but they are not listed, should they be changed for Asus also? Looking at BIOS the auto values for Short (I think) is TDP and Long it's Short x 1.5 (both being a fair amount lower than 250 listed against Asrock).


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*


Yes I set it to what the VCORE that I want it to be under load, always thinking on which voltage should be under load. Now I will set LLC to ULTRA HIGH<----EXTREME instead.


Just remember that 90% of the time whatever you set the vcore to, it won't be the same in windows, under load and idle. When the voltage is lower under load that is called *vdroop*, when the voltage is lower under idle that's called *vdrop* and sometimes when the voltage is higher under load and in idle that's what you can call vrise. You wan't to avoid vrise under load, idle vrise is not that important. That is why LLC is there, to help compensate the *vdroop* but sometimes too much of LLC will cause vrise under load which is something that you don't want.

Hope that clears things up


----------



## phinos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Anything above 3.67 is fine. Thanks for reminding me, rules have been amended. Apologies I didn't make it clearer from the start.










Thanks for the reply!







I will post my prime results tomorrow!


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15064666*
> Just remember that 90% of the time whatever you set the vcore to, it won't be the same in windows, under load and idle. When the voltage is lower under load that is called *vdroop*, when the voltage is lower under idle that's called *vdrop* and sometimes when the voltage is higher under load and in idle that's what you can call vrise. You wan't to avoid vrise under load, idle vrise is not that important. That is why LLC is there, to help compensate the *vdroop* but sometimes too much of LLC will cause vrise under load which is something that you don't want.
> 
> Hope that clears things up


BTW I setup in bios with 1.41 using ULTRA HIGH and I'm having 1.4 even 1.392v under load on Vcore using P95, ok?

Testing with tourture test custom blend:
*
Min FFT 1344 max 4096
RAM: 5600 + (OS using 7090)
RUN ffts in-place (blank)
Time to run each FFT size in minutes : 15 min.*

is setup ok with this config under custom blend: or I'm missing or setting with a wrong value?


----------



## Dark_Aura

**update


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phinos*


Thanks for the reply!







I will post my prime results tomorrow!


Cant wait to see









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*


BTW I setup in bios with 1.41 using ULTRA HIGH and I'm having 1.4 even 1.392v under load on Vcore using P95, ok?


That looks pefect.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*


Testing with tourture test custom blend:
*
Min FFT 1344 max 4096
RAM: 5600 + (OS using 7090)
RUN ffts in-place (blank)
Time to run each FFT size in minutes : 15 min. *

is setup ok with this config under custom blend: or I'm missing or setting with a wrong value?


The only thing you want to change when your doing a 12hour+ custom blend is the amount of RAM (90%ish of your available RAM) and leave the rest on default.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark_Aura*


Using Mugen 3 Air Cooling and memory is at stock 9-9-9-24 G.skill Sniper 1600 2x4GB









Attachment 230632

Attachment 230633


What happened to cpu-z? Please use hwmonitor or something that shows the correct voltage.

Sorry about that bud.


----------



## psyside

Hello guys, sorry to put small pics, but my video driver crashed during the Sisoft Sandra tests, and the final score was incomplete, so im looking for help in order to understand if the scores which did complete are good,




























Thanks guys.

EDIT: Is it normal pc/mouse to freez during this benchmarks?


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:



The only thing you want to change when your doing a 12hour+ custom blend is the amount of RAM (90%ish of your available RAM) and leave the rest on default.


Is there a way to set the 90% or we have to calculate it and set it manually (precise numbers) when customizing blend?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*


Is there a way to set the 90% or we have to calculate it and set it manually (precise numbers) when customizing blend?


set manually im afraid, open task manager, select the performance tab and under free memory leave a couple hundred and input the value into a custom blend. So for exmaple if you have 7000 free input 6500/6700 into blend.

@ physide, please refer to the OP regarding sandra benchmark.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


set manually im afraid, open task manager, select the performance tab and under free memory leave a couple hundred and input the value into a custom blend. So for exmaple if you have 7000 free input 6500/6700 into blend.

@ physide, please refer to the OP regarding sandra benchmark.


Thanks once again, now... you said:

"I personally like to keep mine below 70c







"

Under stress or in day by day use?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*


Thanks once again, now... you said:

"I personally like to keep mine below 70c







"

Under stress or in day by day use?


day to day use is usually around mid 50s and low 60s, fortunatly it stay's under 70 while stress testing lol which does technically mean that I could increase the overclock but passing 5ghz and keeping it stable was my goal anyway.


----------



## DEEBS808

Okay this is my first rig build and I have been trying to overclock my CPU for a couple days.Need your help.I am almost about to throw in the towel but I am determine to do this.thanks.I'll post screen shots when I get back from taking my son to school.


----------



## moorhen2

EDIT: Is it normal pc/mouse to freez during this benchmarks?

@ psyside Yes this is normal with Sandra.


----------



## psyside

^ Thanks, what about the scores ?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


^ Thanks, what about the scores ?


At the moment I'm revising the benchmarking system on the spreadsheet as it's not that great actually, didn't really put that much effort into it and for that reason it's kinda suspended until further notice. Myself and a member will be looking into it to hopefully make it a little more interesting and make sense to everyone lol


----------



## DEEBS808

So I think I found my sweet spot for now.I am at 2+hours on prime95 at [email protected]'s hope it stays stable for 12+.I think this CPU can go more but I'll take this for now.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*


So I think I found my sweet spot for now.I am at 2+hours on prime95 at [email protected]'s hope it stays stable for 12+.I think this CPU can go more but I'll take this for now.


Not going to go higher considering you're on water cooling?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


Not going to go higher considering you're on water cooling?


This^^.

@DEEBS808

what are your temps? 1.35v at 4.5ghz sounds a little higher than average.


----------



## DEEBS808

Yeah I know I am lowering my volts down as I type this.how long should I run prime95 or ibt before o lower it more?

Sent from Hawaii using Tapatalk


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*


Yeah I know I am lowering my volts down as I type this.how long should I run prime95 or ibt before o lower it more?

Sent from Hawaii using Tapatalk


it's always better to work your way up from a low voltage. I would say start from 1.25v and 4.5ghz and work upwards


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


it's always better to work your way up from a low voltage. I would say start from 1.25v and 4.5ghz and work upwards










Thanks going backward here.1.25 it is and how long I should run prime or how many runs on ibt?before upping volts.

Sent from Hawaii using Tapatalk


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;15076010*
> Thanks going backward here.1.25 it is and how long I should run prime or how many runs on ibt?before upping volts.
> 
> Sent from Hawaii using Tapatalk


forget IBT, concentrate on prime blend, more specifically the custom blend with 90% of available RAM, instruction on how to do that should be in the OP under the rules.

Start with 4.5ghz and 1.25v and see how long you can run prime for, until it bsods let it run. It's a lengthy process but one that can ensure the 'best' settings for your overclock so you wouldn't need to tweak it afterwards. Once you get it stable you won't need to mess around with it anymore.

Just a note, when you make changes in the BIOS, make sure you note down what changes you made and record the effect it has made on something like notepad, it's always a good thing when you can actually *see/read* the actual progression as oppose to trying to remember what each setting did. On that note be sure to change one thing at a time to make it less confusing, once you start changing more than one voltage setting you will find your self going round in circles and it becomes difficult to make any progress.

Note, you will get a lot of BSOD, that's somethin you can't do anything about when your searching for *your* overclock, once you have, it is a good idea to reinstall a fresh copy of windows, because remember too many bsods can corrupt the OS.

It's very simple, continue increasing the multiplier and leave the vcore until it is unstable under load in prime blend at which point you increase the vcore, continue doing so until you reach your desired overclock with the correct voltage. Be sure to keep an eye on temps.

Hope that helps clear things up


----------



## DEEBS808

Kool.thanks yes I am writing everything change.after a couple hours of trying to figure out what I did sucks hahaha.so I figure I start writing it down to help me.thanks for the advice

Sent from Hawaii using Tapatalk


----------



## King Who Dat

Ok, I've finally got it stable at a decent speed. I'm sort of happy with it I guess. Do I stop prime and take ss or let it continue to run ??

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;15076339*
> Ok, I've finally got it stable at a decent speed. I'm sort of happy with it I guess. Do I stop prime and take ss or let it continue to run ??
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Let it run and make sure you have a screenshot under load, refer to the rules in the OP. Thanks bud


----------



## King Who Dat

Ok. Well I was trying to transfer it to my phone and load it that way but I can't figure it out. I'll just have to save it on my usb drive and load it at work tomorrow. No internet at the new house yet. : (
4.7 @ 1.392-1.4-1.408 max. Seems painfully average to me. I did skip up to 1.4 so it might go lower. 4.9/5.0 needs 1.45+ so 4.7 will have to do.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## DEEBS808

So now I also have mine at [email protected]atures are at 65-70(max at 75).So far so good.Just under 2 hours.


----------



## Arimis5226

Post all your settings in one post please! Very interested to see it! Even if it doesn't hit 12 hours, you're off to a good start. Is your system in your profile up to date, cooling and all?


----------



## Dark_Aura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15070987*
> 
> What happened to cpu-z? Please use hwmonitor or something that shows the correct voltage.
> 
> Sorry about that bud.


*gayyyyy 1.435V there is no software that reads my voltages







Screenie BIOS?*


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;15078124*
> Post all your settings in one post please! Very interested to see it! Even if it doesn't hit 12 hours, you're off to a good start. Is your system in your profile up to date, cooling and all?


The internetz fairy is coming tomorrow to hook me up at my first home. No more rent !! I'm all primed and done with proper ss, ill post all BIOS settings as well. Temps were great, maxed at 73, stayed much closer to 65 throughout. These K chips are unreal. 4.7 @ 1.405 in BIOS max load 1.408 sound decent to you guys or should I push it a bit further ?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark_Aura;15078920*
> *gayyyyy 1.435V there is no software that reads my voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenie BIOS?*


EVGA E leet utility should do the same job as cpu-z. Will revise the rules just for that. Sincere apologies bud, it wouldn't be fair on all the others.










You should be able to download the utility from evga website or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;15079090*
> The internetz fairy is coming tomorrow to hook me up at my first home. No more rent !! I'm all primed and done with proper ss, ill post all BIOS settings as well. Temps were great, maxed at 73, stayed much closer to 65 throughout. These K chips are unreal. 4.7 @ 1.405 in BIOS max load 1.408 sound decent to you guys or should I push it a bit further ?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Nice one bud







Temps are pretty good. Compare the 4.7ghz overlock with all the other 4.7ghz in the spreadsheet. It's upto you if you want to go higher, read the **max safe voltages and temps for SB** section in the OP and it may help you make a decision. IMHO if you can keep the temps below 85c and the voltage under 1.5v then your fine.


----------



## DEEBS808

Got BSOD.But now I am at 4.7ghz @1.43v doing 70-80.Looking good at 4+hrs.I hope I didn't just jinx myself


----------



## phinos

Finally! am I in?

I know vcore is a bit high and also temp stays below 70 most of the time.
but I think I can lower vcore by notch or two, and after that I will try to lower PLL voltage from 1.709.

Weird thing is that my vcore jumps from 1.360 (most of the time), 1.368v. 1.352v. Do I have vdrop and vrise at load? 
Real Temp 3.67 is saying 1.3711VID









I think I have LLC level 2 and -0.005v offset. disabled c6 c9 reports to avoid bsod at idle on offsetmode.

Would have taken much longer to achieve stable OC wo OCN. 
and thanks munaim1 I found this thread most helpful









PS: this would be perfect time to receive BF3 BETA CD KEY FROM ORIGIN..







(((
why the heck isn't in my mail!!!


----------



## King Who Dat

this is the only format and res I could get to work from my terrible work pc running xp. I hope you can see this, otherwise I'll load it from home today along with my bios settings.

***.


----------



## DaGoat

Hey guys, I'm currently running Prime95 for my submission but I have a problem that annoys the hell out of me: when I'm browsing the web or doing any activities on the computer, I have RealTemp shutting itself down for no reason that I can't find. It already happened two times now since the first three hours of the run.
Is it a problem if the amount of time displayed in RealTemp is less than twelve hours since we can verify that in Prime anyway?


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15086364*
> Hey guys, I'm currently running Prime95 for my submission but I have a problem that annoys the hell out of me: when I'm browsing the web or doing any activities on the computer, I have RealTemp shutting itself down for no reason that I can't find. It already happened two times now since the first three hours of the run.
> Is it a problem if the amount of time displayed in RealTemp is less than twelve hours since we can verify that in Prime anyway?


Are you sure it's closing? Take a look at your hidden icons (bottom right corner of desktop), and look for temps there. When I minimize mine, I thought it was closing at first, but it's actually just going to my tray.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;15084610*
> Finally! am I in?


COuld you please add the pic as an attachment, the res is tooooo small.

Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;15086254*
> this is the only format and res I could get to work from my terrible work pc running xp. I hope you can see this, otherwise I'll load it from home today along with my bios settings.
> ***.


Lol, I think it'd be better if you upload the pic when you get home, seems like half of the pic is cut off.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15086364*
> Hey guys, I'm currently running Prime95 for my submission but I have a problem that annoys the hell out of me: when I'm browsing the web or doing any activities on the computer, I have RealTemp shutting itself down for no reason that I can't find. It already happened two times now since the first three hours of the run.
> Is it a problem if the amount of time displayed in RealTemp is less than twelve hours since we can verify that in Prime anyway?


Make sure that you download the latest Realtemp available, you can download it from the OP just under the RULES, where downloads is. Realtemp must run the same time as Prime to record the temperature change during the 12hour run so that we can see peak temp and when that happened.

Make sure that realtemp is setup like this and that should do the trick:


----------



## DaGoat

Yeah I'm certain. It's not there. No hidden icon. Closed. Prime95 does this also, and no icon is displayed anywhere, but when I launch it again, the window shows itself and the program didn't stop, it is still running. Not with RT though. App is closed. Can't fiigurre out why or how. Confused.

Edit: ninja'd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15086819*
> Make sure that you download the latest Realtemp available, you can download it from the OP just under the RULES, where downloads is. Realtemp must run the same time as Prime to record the temperature change during the 12hour run so that we can see peak temp and when that happened.
> 
> Make sure that realtemp is setup like this and that should do the trick:


Yes I've downloaded the right version of RealTemp by following the link provided in OP.
I run RealTemp 3.67 and CPU-Z 1.58 (64-bit)
Will try the settings then, thanks for the advice.

Edit2: Settings done. OK so is this a problem munaim if my RealTremp Counter diplays ten hours but we can see 12+ in Prime95?


----------



## DEEBS808

Finally.Here is my submission.Wish I had BF3 beta waiting for me.Thanks for all the help guys.Going for 24hrs.Since I plan to fold on this rig.

http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/8503/capture1uz.png


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15086833*
> Yeah I'm certain. It's not there. No hidden icon. Closed. Prime95 does this also, and no icon is displayed anywhere, but when I launch it again, the window shows itself and the program didn't stop, it is still running. Not with RT though. App is closed. Can't fiigurre out why or how. Confused.


Check with task manager whether or not the program is running or not (Process tab). I dont see no reason why it shouldn't work. Make sure the notification settings is set to show all the icons like so:


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15086833*
> Yeah I'm certain. It's not there. No hidden icon. Closed. Prime95 does this also, and no icon is displayed anywhere, but when I launch it again, the window shows itself and the program didn't stop, it is still running. Not with RT though. App is closed. Can't fiigurre out why or how. Confused.
> 
> Edit: ninja'd
> 
> Yes I've downloaded the right version of RealTemp by following the link provided in OP.
> I run RealTemp 3.67 and CPU-Z 1.58 (64-bit)
> Will try the settings then, thanks for the advice.


Might be in your trayit(or whatever if is called) if you have it.I couldnt find mine also but on your taskbar.Youll see a little arrow/triangle click that and see.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15086890*
> Check with task manager whether or not the program is running or not (Process tab). I dont see no reason why it shouldn't work. Make sure the notification settings is set to show all the icons like so:


Yeah I diddit. Great thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;15086937*
> Might be in your trayit(or whatever if is called) if you have it.I couldnt find mine also but on your taskbar.Youll see a little arrow/triangle click that and see.


OK thanks I'll try if it disappears again


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;15086855*
> Finally.Here is my submission.Wish I had BF3 beta waiting for me.Thanks for all the help guys.Going for 24hrs.Since I plan to fold on this rig.
> 
> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/8503/capture1uz.png


Added









Thanks for following the rules and contributing to this thread









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> 
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15087025*
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for following the rules and contributing to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


Thanks munaim1.I am happy with this.I was about to give up but took a deep breath and went slowly.Lucky for my cheat notes I could pull this off.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;15086855*
> Finally.Here is my submission.Wish I had BF3 beta waiting for me.Thanks for all the help guys.Going for 24hrs.Since I plan to fold on this rig.
> 
> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/8503/capture1uz.png


Nice OC, Congrats!









I have a 4.8GHz OC, and I just realized one thing to considerably reduce VCore:
LLC - Medium
Phase Control - Optimized
CPU Voltage - Offset
Offset: Manual - +0,080 (may be more or less, depending on the board / BIOS...)

With this I have a stable 4.8Ghz OC @ ~ 1.38 Vcore.

The secret resides in setting LLC to Medium, which considerably decreases VCore, whether Manual or Offset. Offset is very interesting for a 4.8Ghz+ OC since it considerably decreases Vcore, and useless for ~ 4.5Ghz OC since Vcore stays around the same that it is @ 4.8Ghz.
Or maybe there is a way to decrease Offset Vcore @4.5Ghz but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15087336*
> Nice OC, Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 4.8GHz OC, and I just realized one thing to considerably reduce VCore:
> LLC - Medium
> Phase Control - Optimized
> CPU Voltage - Offset
> Offset: Manual - +0,080 (may be more or less, depending on the board / BIOS...)
> 
> With this I have a stable 4.8Ghz OC @ ~ 1.38 Vcore.
> 
> The secret resides in setting LLC to Medium, which considerably decreases VCore, whether Manual or Offset. Offset is very interesting for a 4.8Ghz+ OC since it considerably decreases Vcore, and useless for ~ 4.5Ghz OC since Vcore stays around the same that it is @ 4.8Ghz.
> Or maybe there is a way to decrease Offset Vcore @4.5Ghz but I haven't found it yet.


I was thinking about setting it up like that but Ill take this for now.Might use this setting for a few days and try tweaking it a bit.THANKS


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;15087373*
> I was thinking about setting it up like that but Ill take this for now.Might use this setting for a few days and try tweaking it a bit.THANKS


Anyway I left mine @ 4.5Ghz / 1.27V, because it's for a 24/7 use, so I don't want my CPU to go above 60°C.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15087474*
> Anyway I left mine @ 4.5Ghz / 1.27V, because it's for a 24/7 use, so I don't want my CPU to go below 60°C.


Yeah I am thinking about lowering it since I fold 24/7.I think i had mine at 4.5ghz @1.33v.Although my temps at 4.7 is maxed a 70 while folding with my cpu and gpu.GPU never gets above 50.


----------



## DaGoat

Ah yes to fold 24/7 I would rather lower it indeed. Funny you need so much Vcore to push @4.5? Is it your chip or your board? I'm sure with some tweaking you can lower it down... Save some electricity, money and cool your chip down...

LLC - Ultra High
VRM control - Optimized
VRM Frequency - Manual - 350
EPU - disabled
PPL overvoltage - disabled
CPU current - 100%
DRAM - your RAM voltage
VCCIO - 1.05
PLL voltage - 1.7
CPU spread spectrum - disabled
Execute bit - disabled
SpeedStep - enabled
C1E - enabled
C3 - enabled
C6 - enabled

...That's more or less my template. I set Vcore to 1.27. Works like a charm. try 1.28?
You got an Asus Board, this should work.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15087749*
> Ah yes to fold 24/7 I would rather lower it indeed. Funny you need so much Vcore to push @4.5? Is it your chip or your board? I'm sure with some tweaking you can lower it down... Save some electricity, money and cool your chip down...
> 
> LLC - Ultra High
> VRM control - Optimized
> VRM Frequency - Manual - 350
> EPU - disabled
> PPL overvoltage - disabled
> CPU current - 100%
> DRAM - your RAM voltage
> VCCIO - 1.05
> PLL voltage - 1.7
> CPU spread spectrum - disabled
> Execute bit - disabled
> SpeedStep - enabled
> C1E - enabled
> C3 - enabled
> C6 - enabled
> 
> ...That's more or less my template. I set Vcore to 1.27. Works like a charm. try 1.28?
> You got an Asus Board, this should work.


will try this thanks.


----------



## King Who Dat

http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums/i411/danielwiley/?action=view&current=overclockstablefinal.jpg

Idk if this is going to work either. The max res for my work monitor is terrible. The ss were taken at home at 1080. any suggestions on how to make this work ?


----------



## DEEBS808

Booted up fine running the setting you gave.Not sure about waiting for 12hrs again lol.


----------



## phinos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;15084610*
> Finally! am I in?
> 
> I know vcore is a bit high and also temp stays below 70 most of the time.
> but I think I can lower vcore by notch or two, and after that I will try to lower PLL voltage from 1.709.
> 
> Weird thing is that my vcore jumps from 1.360 (most of the time), 1.368v. 1.352v. Do I have vdrop and vrise at load?
> Real Temp 3.67 is saying 1.3711VID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have LLC level 2 and -0.005v offset. disabled c6 c9 reports to avoid bsod at idle on offsetmode.
> 
> Would have taken much longer to achieve stable OC wo OCN.
> and thanks munaim1 I found this thread most helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: this would be perfect time to receive BF3 BETA CD KEY FROM ORIGIN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (((
> why the heck isn't in my mail!!!


did I get it right?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;15088283*
> http://s1092.photobucket.com/albums/i411/danielwiley/?action=view&current=overclockstablefinal.jpg
> 
> Idk if this is going to work either. The max res for my work monitor is terrible. The ss were taken at home at 1080. any suggestions on how to make this work ?


Why don't you just add the pic as an attachment?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinos;15088651*
> did I get it right?


That's perfect, I'll add it now, thanks for contributing to the thread. Please give it a minute or so before the spreadsheet refresh's.









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15088738*
> Why don't you just add the pic as an attachment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's perfect, I'll add it now, thanks for contributing to the thread. Please give it a minute or so before the spreadsheet refresh's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


it just keeps saying upload failed.


----------



## King Who Dat

this one maybe ?

EDIT : I DID IT !!!!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;15088790*
> it just keeps saying upload failed.


using OCN's attachment method? hit the advanced reply button and scroll down for ocn's attachment method and use the manage attachment button.


----------



## King Who Dat

That's what I was doing. Check my last edit. I just had to use all the file types until I found one that worked.
sorry for all the posts. got a little excited there.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## King Who Dat

this should do it. will post all my bios settings later to help everyone learn from my trial and error.









what's the voltage that everyone suggests moving to 1.7 ? I left mine at 1.8 auto for this run. Idk what kind of difference that made. would that lower my temps if I were to change it to the 1.7 everyone seems to be using ?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;15088978*
> this should do it. will post all my bios settings later to help everyone learn from my trial and error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's the voltage that everyone suggests moving to 1.7 ? I left mine at 1.8 auto for this run. Idk what kind of difference that made. would that lower my temps if I were to change it to the 1.7 everyone seems to be using ?


PLL voltage. I don't think it would make much of a difference to temps to be honest, munaim will probably be able to tell you though.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;15088978*
> this should do it. will post all my bios settings later to help everyone learn from my trial and error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's the voltage that everyone suggests moving to 1.7 ? I left mine at 1.8 auto for this run. Idk what kind of difference that made. would that lower my temps if I were to change it to the 1.7 everyone seems to be using ?


Excellent, now I can view the whole image without any problems.









Are you talking about the PLL votlage? Im currently using 1.55v, my temps have dropped 3/4 under load (most likely due to the pll voltage (90% sure it is) but could be a result of ambient temps). Im stabilized my overclock using 1.7v and that proved to increase stability, reducing it from 1.8v I mean, however, further testing, I foudn that it's still stable running at 1.55v.

I would recommend working your way up from 1.5v using small increments as possible, it 'should' help temps and stability. Rea the OP regarding the PLL voltage, it should be under the *important findings* section.

I'll add your screenshot data in the srpeadsheet now, thanks for contributing to the thread, +rep for your efforts.

It will be avilalbe in the next minute or so.









_*Finally you can grab the sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## Ellis

Oh, that's probably something I should do then to get a really nice stable overclock.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15089096*
> Oh, that's probably something I should do then to get a really nice stable overclock.


Gigabyte mobo's are not so friendly with the PLL tweaking, but by all means try it out. I think a couple have tried and it doesn't work well for them, instead they had to increase it above 1.8v I think, can't remember fully. Just thought I'd let you know


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;15088630*
> Booted up fine running the setting you gave.Not sure about waiting for 12hrs again lol.












Maybe try a couple 1344 & 1792s? That may at least give you some idea. If it doesn't crash that means you can keep that OC even if this means a little more fine tuning to keep it really stable. Glad you managed


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15089194*
> Gigabyte mobo's are not so friendly with the PLL tweaking, but by all means try it out. I think a couple have tried and it doesn't work well for them, instead they had to increase it above 1.8v I think, can't remember fully. Just thought I'd let you know


Ah, fair enough. Probably can't be bothered then.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

PLL voltage, apart from change the stability it also affects the temperature? or just stability?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster;15089871*
> PLL voltage, apart from change the stability it also affects the temperature? or just stability?


From my own findings and other's I would say both. read the **important findings*** section in the OP.


----------



## King Who Dat

muanim posted above he saw temp drops of 3/4 degrees....

I assume every degree counts down in Argentina. It's insanely hot in Louisiana as well. You can't understand heat until you feel the ridiculous humidity down here. Yuck.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Ignorant question what is 1344 and 1792 to test PLL?


----------



## DEEBS808

Screen froze at 1.27v.but no bsod.also when I run prime my volts spike to 1.35v with the settings gave earlier.


----------



## EverlastRocks

Hello everyone,

I am trying to overclock my Core i5 2500-K with my ASUS P8Z68-V.

So far, I have:

*Turbo Ratio:* 45
*PLL Overvoltage:* Disabled
*RAM:* 9-9-9-24 2T @1600
*LLC:* Ultra High
*Phase Control:* Extreme
*Duty Control:* Extreme
*CPU Voltage:* Manual @ 1.375
*DRAM Voltage:* 1.500
*C1E:* Disabled
*C-States:* Enabled

Everything else is pretty much left to Auto or the default optimized settings. I have also performed _50 runs of IBT which came back stable_. Then, while running _Prime95, I got the following BSOD error at hour 10: 0x0000007f_. High temps while running Prime95 were 78C. With IBT, they hit 82C. This has me concerned.

I'd really like to get to 4.6 stable, but I can't seem to get 4.5 stable with Prime95. If 4.6 isn't a possibility, I'd like to learn if there is a method that would allow me to remain stable at 4.5, but also lower my CPU voltage in an effort to bring the temps down.

Any ideas on what I can do?

On a side note: I'm really disappointed with the H60 cooler. Thought it would provide better cooling than it seems to be capable of. I've re-applied AS5 and re-seated twice to make sure all is well, but that's had no impact on the load temps.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*


Ignorant question what is 1344 and 1792 to test PLL?


selct custom blend
Number of torure threads to run = 4
Min FTT size = 1344
Max FFT size 1344
Memory to use = 7000
TIme to run each FFT = 1 minute

Thanks

*Edit*
After "tweaking" bios with the config that I got here my VIDEO while gaming got unstable







, _it gave me the typical issue of overvoltage that makes the screen to be like cut by knife and be displaced a bit not exactly by the half_

*Do I need to re-adjust videocard voltage?*


----------



## Psykhotic

Hi, I have no idea what I'm doing but I bumped up the multiplier to 40 (sig rig) to see if it'll help me get my bigadv done sooner.

What do I need to watch for to make sure I don't kill anything?

Thanks.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*


*Edit*
After "tweaking" bios with the config that I got here my VIDEO while gaming got unstable







, _it gave me the typical issue of overvoltage that makes the screen to be like cut by knife and be displaced a bit not exactly by the half_

*Do I need to re-adjust videocard voltage?*


Not sure what you mean, are you having trouble with your GPU?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*


Hi, I have no idea what I'm doing but I bumped up the multiplier to 40 (sig rig) to see if it'll help me get my bigadv done sooner.

What do I need to watch for to make sure I don't kill anything?

Thanks.


Sorry I don't have any experience with folding, maybe someone else can help.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EverlastRocks*


Hello everyone,

I am trying to overclock my Core i5 2500-K with my ASUS P8Z68-V.


Try check out the guides in the OP, start from low and then work your way up.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Finally got my new P8P67 Pro board, my last one died








They sent me a rev 3.1 one with BIOS 0105

Also got the H100 cooler


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


Finally got my new P8P67 Pro board, my last one died








They sent me a rev 3.1 one with BIOS 0105

Also got the H100 cooler










lol how did you kill it or should I say how did *it* die?


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


lol how did you kill it or should I say how did *it* die?










I turned it on one day from a fresh boot, no post no thing. Board indicated that the Red CPU LED light came on


----------



## EverlastRocks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Try check out the guides in the OP, start from low and then work your way up.


Yes, sir, I already did all that. I posted my progress in my original post as I appear to have hit a wall and need additional assistance beyond those guides.

So....any help out there?


----------



## DaGoat

Well I lied down to go to sleep while letting Prime95 running and computer shut down after ~8 hours running. I can't tell if there was a freeze or a BSOD before because I had the monitor turned off. But I presume no BSOD since a BSOD stays and computer doesn't shut itself down.

In the morning, first boot attempt > BSOD just after POST
2nd Boot attempt > failed boot after POST, windows repairs, reparation failed.
3d boot > OK up and running.
So what could be the cause? Never heard about a computer shutting down before.

Should I increase Vcore? I'm @1.27V for 4.5Ghz, passed 2 runs of 1344 and 1792 (2x30 minutes each - yes, I _know_ there's no need to let them run that long







). Maybe that was because I tortured the computer too much yesterday?


----------



## DaGoat

Anyway I just started another run for a 12h Prime95 blend test.
Just set things like VCCIO and all these voltages to Auto - except for DRAM and of course Vcore - also left C3 and C6 to Auto to improve stability. If this works I'll consider fine tuning later. Didn't increase Vcore though, I'd like not to go above 1.27v. @ 4.5Ghz.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EverlastRocks;15094711*
> Yes, sir, I already did all that. I posted my progress in my original post as I appear to have hit a wall and need additional assistance beyond those guides.
> 
> So....any help out there?


Could you post screenshots of you BIOS please and then we'll take it from there. You'll need a usb flash drive, I think it's F12 that takes screenshots.

Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15096469*
> Well I lied down to go to sleep while letting Prime95 running and computer shut down after ~8 hours running. I can't tell if there was a freeze or a BSOD before because I had the monitor turned off. But I presume no BSOD since a BSOD stays and computer doesn't shut itself down.
> 
> In the morning, first boot attempt > BSOD just after POST
> 2nd Boot attempt > failed boot after POST, windows repairs, reparation failed.
> 3d boot > OK up and running.
> So what could be the cause? Never heard about a computer shutting down before.
> 
> Should I increase Vcore? I'm @1.27V for 4.5Ghz, passed 2 runs of 1344 and 1792 (2x30 minutes each - yes, I _know_ there's no need to let them run that long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Maybe that was because I tortured the computer too much yesterday?


Unfortunatly BSOD's can cause the PC to restart, you need to disable a function called Automatic Restart, instructions are HERE.

Atleast that way you'll be able to view the BSOD code, 1.27v does sound pretty good, however may not be enough. I have emphasised a lot about those particular FFT's, if you get them working then that's good enough lol 10/15mins is more than enough, I have said many times those FFT's are *NOT* reliable.

Anyways post your bios settings so we can take a look.

Thanks


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*


Screen froze at 1.27v.but no bsod.also when I run prime my volts spike to 1.35v with the settings gave earlier.


I'd say Increase Vcore to 1.29v and keep the same settings with these changes:

CPU current - 110 or 120%
VCCIO - Auto
PLL voltage - Auto
Phase control - Extreme
C3 Auto
C6 Auto

1.35 Volts spikes are kinda surprising...








IMHO it is your chip that's requiring more voltage, it doesn't come from the board.


----------



## fuloran1

Coming up on 200k views?!?!? Holy crap!


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Anyways post your bios settings so we can take a look.

Thanks


OK, these were my settings_* before*_ I crashed yesterday night:

OC Tuner ............................................... *XMP*
XMP DDR3 1600 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 - 2N - 1.50V... *PROFILE 1*
BCLK / PEG Frequency............................... *100.0*
Turbo Ratio............................................. * BY ALL CORES*
By All Cores............................................ * 45*
Internal PLL Overvoltage............................ * DISABLED*
Memory Frequency................................... * DDR3 1600*
EPU Power Saving Mode............................ *DISABLED
*

LLC............................................... ....... *ULTRA HIGH*
VRM Frequency...................................... *MANUAL*
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode...................... *350*
Phase Control........................................ *OPTIMIZED*
Duty Control......................................... *T.PROBE*
CPU Current Capability............................ *100%*
CPU Voltage.......................................... *MANUAL*
CPU Manual Voltage............................... *1.27*
DRAM Voltage....................................... *1.5*
VCCSA Voltage...................................... *0.9*
VCCIO Voltage....................................... *1.05*
PLL VOltage.......................................... *1.65*
PCH Voltage........................................... *1*
CPU Spread Spectrum.............................. * DISABLED*

CPU Ratio............................................. . *AUTO*
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor.................. * ENABLED*
Active Processor COres........................... *ALL*
Limit CPUID Max...................................... *DISABLED*
Execute Disable Bit.................................. *DISABLED*
Intel Virtualization Technology.................. *DISABLED*
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology........ *ENABLED*
C1E............................................... ....... *ENABLED*
C3 Reports........................................... .. *ENABLED*
C6 Reports........................................... .. *ENABLED*

Now I've changed_* this:*_

CPU Current Capability............................. *110%*
VCCSA Voltage....................................... *AUTO*
PLL VOltage.......................................... *1.7*
VCCIO Voltage........................................ *1.1*
PCH Voltage........................................... *AUTO*
C3 Reports........................................... .. *AUTO*
C6 Reports........................................... .. *AUTO*


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Coming up on 200k views?!?!? Holy crap!


Wow. Just checked, it's the 9th most viewed thread in the intel CPU section and the 3rd with the most replies. DAAAAAAMN



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


OK, these were my settings_* before*_ I crashed yesterday night:

Now I've changed_* this:*_

CPU Current Capability............................. *110%*
VCCSA Voltage....................................... *AUTO*
VLL VOltage.......................................... *1.7*
VCCIO Voltage........................................ *1.1*
PCH Voltage........................................... *AUTO*
C3 Reports........................................... .. *AUTO*
C6 Reports........................................... .. *AUTO*


Looks good, however a bit low on the vcore side I think. You can increase the Cpu Current capability to 140%, don't wrorry about it being red, we are overclocking and it's fine.

Asus 1155 mobo's like low PLL, 1.7v is a good start, you could probably eventually reduce to around 1.6 or like mine to around 1.55v and keep stability. Regarding VCCIO, 1.1v is a nice bump, however shoudn' be needed unless you're overclocking the memory, somtimes increasing that can actually cause instability rather than stability. I would recommend leaving it on auto for now, the rest looks good. One last thing, enable Spread Spectrum, it should only be disabled when your messing aroudn with the BCLK or if the BCLK is running at 99.8.

Hope that helps


----------



## SightUp

So I am stress testing again because I got a new motherboard. How bad is it for the CPU to stress test P95? How many 24 hour runs is the max you should do?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15107322*
> So I am stress testing again because I got a new motherboard. How bad is it for the CPU to stress test P95? How many 24 hour runs is the max you should do?


Well, my advice is not to go OCD with P95, once is enough. It's not a matter of finding stability but a matter of finding instability. The program won't tell you whether or not it's stable, the *duration* of the test determine's that.

IMHO 12hours with 90% of your avilable RAM is more than enough even for those that fold.


----------



## SightUp

Is there any reason performance wise, other than the inherent sleep issue, to keep PPL OV disabled? In other words, will it hurt FPS performance or is it a cheat of some kind that only fakes performance by keeping it enabled?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15107947*
> Is there any reason performance wise, other than the inherent sleep issue, to keep PPL OV disabled? In other words, will it hurt FPS performance or is it a cheat of some kind that only fakes performance by keeping it enabled?


Not really no, it's just to help those particular high multi's to boot. Not sure how it does it or what the full explanation is. All I know is that it's required for certain multipliers.

*Thread milestone*

200k+ views!!!!! 9th Most viewed thread in the Intel CPU section and also 3rd most replied thread!! Wow!!!


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> *Thread milestone*
> 
> 200k+ views!!!!! 9th Most viewed thread in the Intel CPU section and also 3rd most replied thread!! Wow!!!


Awesome congrats.


----------



## Ovuel

EDIT: Hold the phone on this entry please. Decided to bump it up to 4.8, currently running another blend. I also realize my submission would not be allowed based on the fact I didn't include my OC Club name in the screenshot. I'll be sure to rectify that this time though.

Being new I'm assuming we enter submissions here?



















2nd Pic was taken after test was finished because I realized after the fact that i didn't have the CPUID windows open to the proper tabs. Rig is in my Sig.

FWIW I learned to ensure the ceiling fan in the room you are running this test on should always be on....I turned it on shortly into my test and my temps never again got above 68F. I might push this up to 4.8, but I doubt I will run another 12hr Prime95.

All in all I'd say not bad for my first OC. Goal was 4.5GHz, when my chip laughed at that I gave it a little more love.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15103068*
> Wow. Just checked, it's the 9th most viewed thread in the intel CPU section and the 3rd with the most replies. DAAAAAAMN


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15109675*
> *Thread milestone*
> 
> 200k+ views!!!!! 9th Most viewed thread in the Intel CPU section and also 3rd most replied thread!! Wow!!!


Bravo ! Congratz to you!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15103068*
> Looks good, however a bit low on the vcore side I think. You can increase the Cpu Current capability to 140%, don't wrorry about it being red, we are overclocking and it's fine.
> 
> Asus 1155 mobo's like low PLL, 1.7v is a good start, you could probably eventually reduce to around 1.6 or like mine to around 1.55v and keep stability. Regarding VCCIO, 1.1v is a nice bump, however shoudn' be needed unless you're overclocking the memory, somtimes increasing that can actually cause instability rather than stability. I would recommend leaving it on auto for now, the rest looks good. One last thing, enable Spread Spectrum, it should only be disabled when your messing aroudn with the BCLK or if the BCLK is running at 99.8.
> 
> Hope that helps


Yes I meant PLL, not VLL...







I'll edit that.







OK so:

- Regarding CPU current capability, are you sure that increasing it like hell augments stability? I often monitor the wattage in RealTemp, and it's always between ~89 and ~105w under full stress in Prime95 (custom 1344, 1792 or blend), so I thought giving it more would be useless?

- As for CPU Spread Spectrum, it is here to reduce interferences with wave propagation like cell phones, Radio... I don't have a GSM in my house, nor a radio so I don't care at all,I think disabling it indeed helps a little for stability. Why do you recommend enabling it? I mean what concrete technical help is it supposed to provide by leaving it enabled?

- Regarding PLL, I had set it to 1.65V before it crashes, that's why I increased it to 1.7. So do you think I should leave it to 1.7? Or maybe would it be better to increase it or set it to Auto for starters?

- As for VCCIO I didn't know about this, thanks a lot, nice piece of info indeed. I'll set it to Auto as you recommended.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Congrats on the thread munaim1









Now that it's warmed up a bit my temps aren't as ridiculously low as the chart. Just leave it as is though


----------



## Psykhotic

I folded for 36 hours at 4GHz so I'm assuming it's stable. Around 1.28v but 60C. Seems warm =/


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*


I folded for 36 hours at 4GHz so I'm assuming it's stable. Around 1.28v but 60C. Seems warm =/


60Â°C is not warm at all for 1.28V with your cooler. With any cooler even, except with some expensive WC custom loop.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wbot*


http://yan-er.com/27uk what is this?


A bit reluctant to press that link, especially when your ocn name has 'bot' in it









If it's a screenshot please use OCN's posting method to add it as an attachment. Hit the Go advanced button next to 'quick reply'.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovuel*


EDIT: Hold the phone on this entry please. Decided to bump it up to 4.8, currently running another blend. I also realize my submission would not be allowed based on the fact I didn't include my OC Club name in the screenshot. I'll be sure to rectify that this time though.


Thanks bud, overclock, however, is looking damn good, especially those voltages!!! keep it up









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Bravo ! Congratz to you!









Thanks bud











Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Yes I meant PLL, not VLL...







I'll edit that.







OK so:

- Regarding CPU current capability, are you sure that increasing it like hell augments stability? I often monitor the wattage in RealTemp, and it's always between ~89 and ~105w under full stress in Prime95 (custom 1344, 1792 or blend), so I thought giving it more would be useless?

- As for CPU Spread Spectrum, it is here to reduce interferences with wave propagation like cell phones, Radio... I don't have a GSM in my house, nor a radio so I don't care at all,I think disabling it indeed helps a little for stability. Why do you recommend enabling it? I mean what concrete technical help is it supposed to provide by leaving it enabled?

- Regarding PLL, I had set it to 1.65V before it crashes, that's why I increased it to 1.7. So do you think I should leave it to 1.7? Or maybe would it be better to increase it or set it to Auto for starters?

- As for VCCIO I didn't know about this, thanks a lot, nice piece of info indeed. I'll set it to Auto as you recommended.











CPU current capability is a mobo feature that eliminates any *restrictions *when overclocking, sort of like the turbo limits that you see in asrock and MSI mobo's. It allows the total power current to be delivered to the cpu *when/if* required. It's completely safe as your overclocking and this is one of those little safety features implemented in the mobo.

As you said, Spread Spectrum helps against interferences and such , and because it doesn't effect stability it shouldn't be disabled. I believe some have reported that it helps stabalise the voltage and prevent voltage fluctuations. Head over to the Asus P67 mobo thread and ask twocables, he was the one that bought it to my attention. C1E and Speedstep has already shown that it doesn't affect stability, with Sandybridge everything changed and that means that the safety featuers and things that *use* to get disabled doesn't really make any adverse effect on overclocking or the stability.

One more things to add, when tweaking BCLK or if it reads 99.8 etc, it should be disabled asI have foudn that it brings better stability when your messing around with the bclk it also helps those that hshow a bus speed of 99.8 in windows.

PLL at 1.65v shouldn't make it crash, but work your way up from 1.5v, as not all chips are the same. I foudn my overclock to be stable at 1.7v, however further testing I was able to drop the PLL further to 1.55v and still maintain stability. I advise doing the same and ee where you get to. PLL voltage for me, as reduced the load temsp by a 3/4c, maybe ambient temsp helped aswell but im pretty sure it was the PLL voltage.

Hope that helps clear things up.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*


I folded for 36 hours at 4GHz so I'm assuming it's stable. Around 1.28v but 60C. Seems warm =/


60c while folding is really good!!! Nothing to worry about there, you have headroom further if you want.


----------



## DaGoat

Yes I've read the P8P67 thread and some of twocables' posts, I've also read some very useful quotes from an ASUS technician who spoke about the new features with Sandy Bridge and the differences with the old platform, that's where I got my info for Spread spectrum and also some very useful info about EIST & Cstates: as you said, it doesn't affect stability BUT, while disabling C3 & C6 may in fact_ increase _ OC stability, it may considerably affect SATA performance and slow it down - I've personnaly experienced it and that's totally true; so you'll understand that I don't really care of having a stable OC if my computer is in the end significantly slower due to SATA performance being dumbed down









*EDIT: * Question: I happen to manage a quite stable 4.8Ghz OC. However I don't plan on running it 24/7 because I don't want to run at such high temperatures. If I manage my submission for a 4.5Ghz OC, and later, while testing, I manage to stabilize my 4.8Ghz OC and I provide you with another pic for proof of my stable 4.8, will you update my data in the spreadsheet or do you keep data once and for all?


----------



## Rops84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Yes I've read the P8P67 thread and some of twocables' posts, I've also read some very useful quotes from an ASUS technician who spoke about the new features with Sandy Bridge and the differences with the old platform, that's where I got my info for Spread spectrum and also some very useful info about EIST & Cstates: as you said, it doesn't affect stability BUT, while disabling C3 & C6 may in fact_ increase _ OC stability, it may considerably affect SATA performance and slow it down - I've personnaly experienced it and that's totally true; so you'll understand that I don't really care of having a stable OC if my computer is in the end significantly slower due to SATA performance being dumbed down









*EDIT: * Question: I happen to manage a quite stable 4.8Ghz OC. However I don't plan on running it 24/7 because I don't want to run at such high temperatures. If I manage my submission for a 4.5Ghz OC, and later, while testing, I manage to stabilize my 4.8Ghz OC and I provide you with another pic for proof of my stable 4.8, will you update my data in the spreadsheet or do you keep data once and for all?


R u saying that disabling the C states can cause SATA problems?

And Munami IS updating spreadsheet data if u get a higher OC and even if u have the same OC but voltages r different!


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rops84*


R u saying that disabling the C states can cause SATA problems?



This is what I read from an Asus technician, yes. Disabling Cstates may improve OC stability but may considerably affect SATA performances. I remember having read it somewhere in the first posts of this page (in a quote from an ASUS tech), _I think._ I'm certain that I read it but I'm not 100% certain it was in this page (although I'm quite confident).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rops84*


And Munami IS updating spreadsheet data if u get a higher OC and even if u have the same OC but voltages r different!

















Good to know thanks!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


This is what I read from an Asus technician, yes. Disabling Cstates may improve OC stability but may considerably affect SATA performances. I remember having read it somewhere in the first posts of this page (in a quote from an ASUS tech), _I think._ I'm certain that I read it but I'm not 100% certain it was in this page (although I'm quite confident).

Good to know thanks!










I was under the impression the C states (C3 and C6) had something to do with the sleep function?


----------



## DaGoat

Cstates are several levels of power saving modes. C3 and C6. I _guess_ That's why disabling them may improve stability. But some Asus Tech said that disabling them may result in a loss of SATA performances. Mind you, I don't really understand how that goes. But I personnally experienced serious slowing down in access time when I disabled them.


----------



## DaGoat

There, I found it, it is this page indeed. 2nd post, quote hidden below TwoCable's template.

Quote from Juan Jose

"Quick note regarding options that can affect subsystem performance
It is NOT advised to make adjustments to Cstates as this can considerably affect hard drive throughput performance ( especially SATA6G SSD or Sandforce 2 based SSD ). It is recommended that all CPU power configuration states be left on their default parameters. Overclocking tests have shown internally no increase in multiplier scaling when adjusting these values. * under special cases with high multi capable CPUs and synthetic high load applications ( Linx, Prime, Occt ) it may required C states to be disabled. This has generally only been confirmed for some 51-54 multi capable CPU's."

So in fact Cstates shall be disabled only for very high - 5.1+ OCs. I don't have an SSD with a SF controller but my Crucial M4 is indeed plugged into the SATAIII port, that's why I felt a loss of performance when disabling C3 & C6.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


There, I found it, it is this page indeed. 2nd post, quote hidden below TwoCable's template.

Quote from Juan Jose

"Quick note regarding options that can affect subsystem performance
It is NOT advised to make adjustments to Cstates as this can considerably affect hard drive throughput performance ( especially SATA6G SSD or Sandforce 2 based SSD ). It is recommended that all CPU power configuration states be left on their default parameters. Overclocking tests have shown internally no increase in multiplier scaling when adjusting these values. * under special cases with high multi capable CPUs and synthetic high load applications ( Linx, Prime, Occt ) it may required C states to be disabled. This has generally only been confirmed for some 51-54 multi capable CPU's."

So in fact Cstates shell be disabled only for very high - 5.1+ OCs. I don't have an SSD with a SF controller but my Crucial M4 is indeed plugged into the SATAIII port, that's why I felt a loss of performance.


Wow that is interesting, thanks for bringing that to my attention. My ssd is currently plugged into the sataIII port and I have the cstates disabled to combat the idle / random bsod problem and from what I can gather my ssd seems to be functioning correctly, however im at 5.1ghz so c states disabled is fine for me as JJ put it. Only reason why I have it disabled is because of the idle bsod s that I use to get when it was on auto. +rep for the info.

*EDIT:*

How would you go about testing the SSD's performance? I'd like to see if it makes a difference if I drop my clock down to 4.5ghz.


----------



## DaGoat

Thanks







Happy to help.

*EDIT*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*EDIT:*
How would you go about testing the SSD's performance? I'd like to see if it makes a difference if I drop my clock down to 4.5ghz.


I didn't even had to bench, I noticed that access / loading times were considerably slower when playing Crysis & Metro2033.


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Hi all.

Am I able to join?


----------



## munaim1

Add the pic as an attachment^^

Thanks


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob*


Hi all.

Am I able to join?











Looks great man, but I'm wondering what cooler you are using. (it's part of the documentation needed, just paste it into the screenie) Your temps seem awfully high for that voltage. Is it the stock cooler?


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Sorry... Try this instead.

I don't have prime95 or real temp running any more. The cooler I'm using is the ALC240 from CoolIT in a push/pull config.

It's been really hot in my room (been away on exercise for a few days) and the window has been shut.


----------



## DaGoat

Holy Molly 82 hours


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Holy Molly 82 hours










Lol, didn't see that. I guess it's stable!


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat* 
Holy Molly 82 hours


Yeah... Been away for a few days and just left it on. Only just got back in 30mins ago and realised I'd left the window closed. It feels like 26-27Â°C in here... (whoops)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob;15115963*
> Sorry... Try this instead.
> 
> I don't have prime95 or real temp running any more. The cooler I'm using is the ALC240 from CoolIT in a push/pull config.
> 
> It's been really hot in my room (been away on exercise for a few days) and the window has been shut.


Wow.... I'll add it in a sec. Please take the time to ad the sig and maybe even share your BIOS settings in this format:

_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> 
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


here's an example: http://www.overclock.net/14867646-post3642.html

Thanks again for contributing, it should be in a minute or so.


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Awesome! Thanks very much. I will post my BIOS screenies on for you guys tomorrow. Been up for 20hours now and I really need some sleep. (...and for my room to cool down.)


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15115345*
> I didn't even had to bench, I noticed that access / loading times were considerably slower when playing Crysis & Metro2033.


When I got my board, I read this too and thought 'what nonsense'.. or at least misinformation.

Owning a Vertex2 I can say that enabling C3 and C6 will slow it down (4k writes especially) and though the M4s on my current build are not affected to the same extent, the SATA throughput is not crippled by disabling C3 and C6. I only checked using AS-SSD and access times don't change either way, if you want I guess Anvil gives more information to prove this either way.

add: you can run 3DMark11 which shows smaller score if you enable C3 and C6 so it does have an impact (negative).


----------



## FoLmEr

Yup I can attest to the C3-C6 states lowering throughput of SSDs.

Below are some tests I did earlier with my previous SATA II SSD (Corsair Force120).

WITHOUT C3-C6 states:









WITH C3-C6 states:









The drop is even greater w/ SATA III.

As you can see, though, only my writes are getting handicapped, but at 216MB/s it's pretty fast anyway, so I guess it's only _almost_ a nobrainer. Other sysconfigs may yield different results, so you should test it yourself on your system altho generally I ALWAYS disable C-states while overclocking since I just don't see the need for them.


----------



## juano

Hey guys I'm going to be trying to get my RAM OC'd today. I have the blue Gskill Ripjaws X 1600 CL8 8Gb 1.5v kit. As I understand it the only voltages I should need to adjust are the vDIMM is I choose and likely the VCCIO as I get higher frequencies. I also think I've heard to keep the VCCIO within .5 volts of the VDIMM but that shouldn't be a problem seeing as I don't intend on going over the 1.57v intel specs for the VDIMM. Anything else I need to know, other options I might need to change, or what I should expect to require on my two voltages for 1866Mhz? How about 2133Mhz? Thanks very much

EDIT: Oh I do know that I'll have to change my RAM timings, and I think I've got a decent idea of where I need to go for 1866Mhz at least and can probably guesstimate what I'll need if I shoot for 2133Mhz, but as far as settings I just meant anything else I ought to know other than VCCIO and VDIMM?


----------



## munaim1

Sorry guys, havn't been active in the thread, my mobo just died a couple hours ago









thanks to all those that provided the ssd and C states info. + rep ya'll. Thanks


----------



## phobos182

Please add me.

Using a Corsair H100 cooler. Though I can bring my voltage down a bit I believe. Was struggling with the PLL overclock incompatibility on the z68 for a while before I found this thread.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;15120190*
> Hey guys I'm going to be trying to get my RAM OC'd today. I have the blue Gskill Ripjaws X 1600 CL8 8Gb 1.5v kit. As I understand it the only voltages I should need to adjust are the vDIMM is I choose and likely the VCCIO as I get higher frequencies. I also think I've heard to keep the VCCIO within .5 volts of the VDIMM but that shouldn't be a problem seeing as I don't intend on going over the 1.57v intel specs for the VDIMM. Anything else I need to know, other options I might need to change, or what I should expect to require on my two voltages for 1866Mhz? How about 2133Mhz? Thanks very much
> 
> EDIT: Oh I do know that I'll have to change my RAM timings, and I think I've got a decent idea of where I need to go for 1866Mhz at least and can probably guesstimate what I'll need if I shoot for 2133Mhz, but as far as settings I just meant anything else I ought to know other than VCCIO and VDIMM?


the .5 limitation doesn't apply to sandybridge, however increasing the VCCIO can bring more stability when overclocking RAM, refer to my other thread here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/1085715-overclocking-choosing-ram-sandybridge-h67-p67.html

hope that helps








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobos182;15120287*
> Please add me.
> 
> Using a Corsair H100 cooler. Though I can bring my voltage down a bit I believe. Was struggling with the PLL overclock incompatibility on the z68 for a while before I found this thread.


Welcome to OCN, overclock is looking good, however those voltages are certainly very high for that overclock. Once I input the data into the spreadsheet you will be able to compare it with everyone else, select the different sheets at the top of the spreadsheet to filter your comparisons.

_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> 
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


here's an example: http://www.overclock.net/14867646-post3642.html

Thanks again for contributing, it should be in a minute or so.


----------



## ovrkill

Do you know what setting it is that allows the 2500k or 2600k to go down to 1.5 ghz when not in use? I don't like to waste energy when it's not needed, but when I overclock to 4.3 ghz at 1.248 (1.25) Volts it doesn't seem to go back down to the 1.5 ghz when idling. Thanks again.


----------



## jdip

When I do a standard blend test in prime95 my cores are all 100%, but my RAM usage is only about 33% (8GB DD3).

So I did custom blend using 90% of my RAM, but when I do the custom blend, my cores are only stressed at ~33%. Is that normal or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ovrkill*


Do you know what setting it is that allows the 2500k or 2600k to go down to 1.5 ghz when not in use? I don't like to waste energy when it's not needed, but when I overclock to 4.3 ghz at 1.248 (1.25) Volts it doesn't seem to go back down to the 1.5 ghz when idling. Thanks again.


Use offset voltage in combination with C1E and EIST (speedstep) to allow the voltage to drop along with the multiplier it is idling.

If you use manual voltage setting with C1E and EIST , the multiplier will only drop to 1.6ghz not the voltage.

Hope that helps clear things up









Also please fill in your sig rig via the userCP.


----------



## Ovuel

Attach goes with the below post.


----------



## Ovuel

OK here we go. For the record I haven't even tried to boot at 4.9 or 5.0, but I'm sure I probably could pretty easily considering my voltages/temps at 4.8. Either way this is definitely where it will stay.

4802.1MHz - 1.312V - 67c 72c 72c 69c - 8GB DDR3 1600 @ 1.25V

This will be a 24/7 CPU so I'm not going to push it any further then that. I am curious though if anybody else on the list is running their 212+ in push/pull. Also worth mentioning my Bus Speed is set to 100.26

Sorry to hear about your mobo, any idea what the culprit was?


----------



## McLaren_F1

Heres my testing with the new board gonna let it run little longer


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Sorry guys, havn't been active in the thread, my mobo just died a couple hours ago










Wow sorry for your loss








I guess you have a spare one since you're on the forum? If not, I _might_ (not sure at this point) receive a brand new Gigabyte Z68XP UD4, send me a PM if you're interested.

Munaim I remember you gave me good advice on RAM - I happen to have a set of 2X2GB G.Skill RipJaws 1600 CL6 and I want to OC these suckers, do you have a dedicated thread so we can discuss it elsewhere?

OK so my computer shut itself down again a couple of hours after I'd gone to bed - must be the Cstates







so what I want to do: before going to sleep, disable Cstates to avoid idle BSOD / shutting down and let Prime running. I just don't want to run Prime now I prefer to run it whan I'm sleeping so I guess I_have to_ disable Cstates anyway? 
What do you think? What would you do at my place? Thanks


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Sorry guys, havn't been active in the thread, my mobo just died a couple hours ago









thanks to all those that provided the ssd and C states info. + rep ya'll. Thanks












Do you know why?


----------



## DaGoat

Double post


----------



## juano

Anybody have a recommendation for what I should set my VCCIO to for a 1866Mhz RAM speed? It's at 1.05 right now on auto and I don't know if that's not enough or if my RAM just needs more volts. Right now from my 8-8-8-24 1600Mhz 1.5v 8Gb kit I'm at 9-10-9-28 1866Mhz 1.52v and I'm failing a prime blend after about 90 minutes, it doesn't crash or anything, just an error found on one or two of the threads and those threads stop. Right now I'm going to be trying these same settings but at 1.55v on the RAM unless anybody else has a better suggestion. Thanks in advance, and sorry about your board munaim.


----------



## DaGoat

Are you certain that Prime95 failure is due to your RAM / VCCIO settings? Couldn't be something else?

*EDIT*: Here is a copy-paste from this post in this thread

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


Sandy bridge overclocking seems to be afected by ram (size and overclocking) and VCCIO volage somehow. i see that must overclocker can achive higher core/lower voltage with only 4gb (2x2gb) while people with (2x4gb) can also reach it but with higher voltage (core voltage).

i started tweaking with all voltage. i spend 2 entire days doing this, enabling and disabling, prime95 and all. I found out that if you have 8gb and overclocking your ram is limiting to have a stable overclock with lower voltage and you might think is the CPU fault.

After working with all the voltage my motherboard has to offer, i went back to VCCIO voltage (every other voltage on auto) and notice that if i decreased it my overclocking at same VCORE would become instable (0.800v). BUT increasing VCCIO BECAME STABLE AT LOWER VCORE. i was able to decrease my vcore from 1.520v to 1.456v by increasing VCCIO voltage to 1.18V. Do not go overboard on VCCIO voltage and try to maintain 1.2v or lower.

Before my pc would not boot 5.1ghz with 1.48V and now i'm prime95 4 hours stable with 1.456v. I even think that i can go even lower.



*This is a copy-paste. I have NO experience of this myself whatsoever, I haven't tried, I don't know if the info is reliable, I take NO responsibility. Thanks.*


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ovuel*


Attach goes with the below post.


Added, thanks for contributing. Please add you sig and wear it proudly, it can be found in the OP. Extremely impressive overclocking with that 212+, very good temps with a low vcore!! nice one









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Wow sorry for your loss








I guess you have a spare one since you're on the forum? If not, I _might_ (not sure at this point) receive a brand new Gigabyte Z68XP UD4, send me a PM if you're interested.

Munaim I remember you gave me good advice on RAM - I happen to have a set of 2X2GB G.Skill RipJaws 1600 CL6 and I want to OC these suckers, do you have a dedicated thread so we can discuss it elsewhere?

OK so my computer shut itself down again a couple of hours after I'd gone to bed - must be the Cstates







so what I want to do: before going to sleep, disable Cstates to avoid idle BSOD / shutting down and let Prime running. I just don't want to run Prime now I prefer to run it whan I'm sleeping so I guess I_have to_ disable Cstates anyway? 
What do you think? What would you do at my place? Thanks


At the moment no, It kinda gives me an excuse to flush out my loop, which I might do during the weekend, Sunday I'll probably pick up a mobo from somewhere in the mean time till Asus contacts me.

Here's my RAM thread: http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...e-h67-p67.html

C states only have affect during idle, not during stress testing. I'd leave them on if your just going for a stability test and then disable them later if you have to.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Anybody have a recommendation for what I should set my VCCIO to for a 1866Mhz RAM speed? It's at 1.05 right now on auto and I don't know if that's not enough or if my RAM just needs more volts. Right now from my 8-8-8-24 1600Mhz 1.5v 8Gb kit I'm at 9-10-9-28 1866Mhz 1.52v and I'm failing a prime blend after about 90 minutes, it doesn't crash or anything, just an error found on one or two of the threads and those threads stop. Right now I'm going to be trying these same settings but at 1.55v on the RAM unless anybody else has a better suggestion. Thanks in advance, and sorry about your board munaim.


Increase the RAM voltage and that should help against the rounding error. vccio can actually be left on auto, however increasing it a little can help stability, mind you, increase it a little too much (varies between mobo's) and it'll cause more instability than actual stability. I've inceased mine to 1.125v I believe and it's rock solid, you may not have to increase it that much, go ahead and increase the RAM voltage to 1.55 then try increasing the VCCIO to 1.1 and test stability. Do one or the other and test with prime blend to see which gives you better stability, it may be a combination of both.

check out the link I posted above, regarding RAM.

Hope that helps









Not entirely sure what happened to my mobo, but suddenly got a 124 bsod and then it crapped out on me completely, here's the thread I









http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...just-died.html

Hopefully should be up and running with a temporary mobo in the next few days.


----------



## SightUp

So I am having issues with my 4.5Ghz OC after the P95 testing. I got a 0F4 BSOD. Any suggestions?


----------



## McLaren_F1

My latest test


----------



## jdip

In CPU-Z my bus speed is 99.8 MHz and not 100. So at a x45 multiplier I only get 4490 MHz and not 4500 MHz. Is it normal that the bus speed is a bit off 100?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


So I am having issues with my 4.5Ghz OC after the P95 testing. I got a 0F4 BSOD. Any suggestions?



Does it happen on a regular basis or was it a one off? OS could be corrupted.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


My latest test


Thanks for contributing yet again, +rep for your efforts. Good job getting those tmps down!!!!

Before, with air cooling and your Venomous-X the max temps after 12hours was *75-80-81-76*

Now with the H100 it's max temps after 18hours was *66-73-73-69*.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


In CPU-Z my bus speed is 99.8 MHz and not 100. So at a x45 multiplier I only get 4490 MHz and not 4500 MHz. Is it normal that the bus speed is a bit off 100?


This is most likely due to spread spectrum, disable that option in the BIOS and the BUS speed should lock at 100.

Hope that helps


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Hey munaim1, Got an update. Went from 4.7 to 4.9GHz!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


In CPU-Z my bus speed is 99.8 MHz and not 100. So at a x45 multiplier I only get 4490 MHz and not 4500 MHz. Is it normal that the bus speed is a bit off 100?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


This is most likely due to spread spectrum, disable that option in the BIOS and the BUS speed should lock at 100.


I don't know what board jdip has, as at the time of his post, there was no system information listed, but there is an issue currently with the most recent bios versions for the MSI P67 and Z68 boards, they all read 99.8 bus speed in CPUZ. The workaround at the MSI forums is to set the base frequency to 10010 which works out to a 100.2 bus speed in CPUZ.
Unfortunately, disabling spread spectrum doesn't fix this.
Edit:
It doesn't fix this on my board, with the current bios I have. This could be due the settings I'm using such as having all EIST, C1E, EUP 2013, C-State, etc. disabled. The MSI forum has other users of my board reporting this with any recent bios. But I'm glad it worked for jdip.


----------



## SightUp

Would it matter if you left it at Auto? I think mine is at auto and I am getting a 4800.4-8mhz OC. Never does the 4800mhz change though. Is it req. that it's changed to Manual so it reads 100?


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


This is most likely due to spread spectrum, disable that option in the BIOS and the BUS speed should lock at 100.

Hope that helps










Thank you! It worked.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


I don't know what board jdip has, as at the time of his post, there was no system information listed, but there is an issue currently with the most recent bios versions for the MSI P67 and Z68 boards, they all read 99.8 bus speed in CPUZ. The workaround at the MSI forums is to set the base frequency to 10010 which works out to a 100.2 bus speed in CPUZ.
Unfortunately, disabling spread spectrum doesn't fix this.


Yes I actually do have an MSI P67 board (P67A-G43). I just disabled spread spectrum and it's at 100 now. Thanks for the input though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Would it matter if you left it at Auto? I think mine is at auto and I am getting a 4800.4-8mhz OC. Never does the 4800mhz change though. Is it req. that it's changed to Manual so it reads 100?


It probably isn't important, but I wanted it at 100 to appease my OCD


----------



## Zeromark

Ended up settling for 4.8 ghz, 1.36 vcore, temps hover ~60 after hour orthos, 20 burn intel burn steps or w/e.

Sticking with low stress. For me more than the CPU









OCing takes it outa me. Poor comp , poor eyes seeing all those blue screens, poor harddrives being constantly erased, poor windows cd for install all those times, and poor liquid cooling for being used,,, then abused.








Maybe some day in the near future ill take another crack at her. I got temps and v to spare


----------



## SightUp

It makes me mad seeing people stop at such a low voltage and are already at 4.8Ghz. There is so much more headroom.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no_safe_HAVEN;15132723*
> Hey munaim1, Got an update. Went from 4.7 to 4.9GHz!


Thanks bud, appreciate it. Updated your submission. Your old screenshot is still available so that you can make comparisons between your own overclocks, a bit like your own database.









*OLD Screenshot:*
no_safe_HAVEN / *4700.2mhz* / *1.344v* / 12hrs / *68-74-72-72* / WATER - Cosair H70 / 2500k / 8GB 1600mhz
http://www.overclock.net/14862294-post3619.html

*NEW screenshot:*
no_safe_HAVEN / *4900.2mhz*/ *1.384v* / 12hrs / *70-77-75-74* / WATER - Cosair H70 / 2500k / 8GB 1600mhz
http://www.overclock.net/15132723-post4290.html

Good job, temps didn't go that high (+3c max temp on core) and you managed to keep the voltage under 1.4v and gain another 200mhz, job well done!!!!!!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip;15134033*
> Thank you! It worked.
> Yes I actually do have an MSI P67 board (P67A-G43). I just disabled spread spectrum and it's at 100 now. Thanks for the input though.
> It probably isn't important, but I wanted it at 100 to appease my OCD


Lol!
I'm glad that disabling spread spectrum worked for you.
Mine is always at 100.2, but that irritates me less than 98.2 did!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeromark;15134623*
> Ended up settling for 4.8 ghz, 1.36 vcore, temps hover ~60 after hour orthos, 20 burn intel burn steps or w/e.
> 
> Sticking with low stress. For me more than the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCing takes it outa me. Poor comp , poor eyes seeing all those blue screens, poor harddrives being constantly erased, poor windows cd for install all those times, and poor liquid cooling for being used,,, then abused.
> 
> Maybe some day in the near future ill take another crack at her. I got temps and v to spare


That's a nice low vcore for your cpu, now that all the dirty work is done, 4.8GHz is a good 24/7 overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15134729*
> It makes me mad seeing people stop at such a low voltage and are already at 4.8Ghz. There is so much more headroom.


For those that are lucky enough to be able to run 4.8GHz at a relatively low vcore.
I can run mine at 4.8 in windows and gaming at 1.400v. with no issues, but a 2-hour P95 Blend test takes 1.420v. to avoid any crashing. 5000MHz is much more voltage-hungry, 1.4500v. will run it in windows, but it crashes/blue-screens instantly in P95 at a 50x multi. at that voltage.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;15119699*
> Yup I can attest to the C3-C6 states lowering throughput of SSDs.
> (...)
> Other sysconfigs may yield different results, so you should test it yourself on your system altho generally I ALWAYS disable C-states while overclocking since I just don't see the need for them.


Now this is INTERESTING to say the least!
I find my writes to be a little low (crucial m4 128gb, tested with Anvil pro), about 200MB/s.
I definitely try with C3 and C6 disabled, even if i'm using fixed voltage atm. I need to check this.


----------



## jdip

I'm really frustrated with trying to overclock my CPU. I've been at it for weeks now and I still keep failing my Prime95 stress test at 12+ hours (system freeze/blue screens/random reboots). I've read the front page guides and everything. I've gone as high as 1.36 for my Vcore for a 4.5GHz overclock.

I've tried a whole array of voltages, changing settings, testing my RAM to see if it's to blame, etc to no avail. I took some screen shots, could some _please_ look over them and give me some advice.


----------



## SightUp

Change the timing mode to manual.

Disable PPL OV and the two settings under it.

You need to change VDroop control to high? I don't know that motherboards BIOS well.

For the time being set your vCore to 1.4v. This won't hurt your CPU and will give you a good starting point and you can just lower and lower the voltage as it passes test.

Set your DRAM Voltage to what it should be.

I hope this helps!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


I'm really frustrated with trying to overclock my CPU. I've been at it for weeks now and I still keep failing my Prime95 stress test at 12+ hours (system freeze/blue screens/random reboots). I've read the front page guides and everything. I've gone as high as 1.36 for my Vcore for a 4.5GHz overclock.

I've tried a whole array of voltages, changing settings, testing my RAM to see if it's to blame, etc to no avail. I took some screen shots, could some _please_ look over them and give me some advice.


have a little read at this thread: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...0k-oc-4-a.html


----------



## King Who Dat

Where can I find a good guide on offset voltage for first time users ? I may give it a shot.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


Where can I find a good guide on offset voltage for first time users ? I may give it a shot.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Set your desired multiplier and everything and just run the offset + and auto, load windows and run prime to put the cpu under load and using cpu-z note down what the voltage is. For example if it reads 1.408 and you need 1.428 for your overclock then all you do is add the 0.020 to the offset value and the load voltage should show as 1.428v, It uses the VID 'range' per multiplier and increases or decreases as you change the value to determine the actual vcore. If you require a negative value then what is shown in cpu-z when it is in auto, then use the minus sign and subtract the amount to what is required ie. 1.408 cpu-z on auto but you require only 1.388v, then use the negative offset and reduce 0.030v.

Hope that clears things up.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


Ok, it goes to 1.538 under load. Nice. I've never went that high. That makes me angry. The only thing I changed was set to offset, voltage on auto.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Problem I had with mine will trying to OC.Finally settled for what i have now.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


When I'm not under load its all over the place, hopping randomly from 1.092 all the way up to 1.4 and eveerywhere in between.

There must be other settings to change. What am I missing ?
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


check this out: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...t-voltage.html


----------



## King Who Dat

Do I have to be in offset to see my proper vid ? Mine says 1.2610. Isn't that too low ? Now its skipping around again.....aaaanndd screw this noise. Back to manual.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Change the timing mode to manual.

Disable PPL OV and the two settings under it.

You need to change VDroop control to high? I don't know that motherboards BIOS well.

For the time being set your vCore to 1.4v. This won't hurt your CPU and will give you a good starting point and you can just lower and lower the voltage as it passes test.

Set your DRAM Voltage to what it should be.

I hope this helps!


Thank you, I am trying this now.

BTW, I don't have an option for high VDroop, just low and auto. I tried setting it to low now..

My DRAM voltage is supposed to be 1.5V I think, but am not sure. Does this sound correct?

I also noticed something else in my SPD tab in CPU-Z. My timings are supposed to be 9-9-9-24, but it doesn't seem to be right in CPU-Z as seen below:










Is that normal?


----------



## SightUp

Maybe someone else can tell you about your vdroop settings.

You want to make sure everything it set to Manual and not Auto.

Next, say it passes, 24 hours of Prime95, go down two bumps on the Voltage and do it again. Continue until you are seeing blue. Then go back to what you were at.


----------



## Ellis

Does anyone know if any of the beta BIOSes for my board fix offset voltage? At the moment (when I switch offset on) it is at a good voltage under idle, goes to 1.3V when a light load is placed on the CPU and the right settings are used, but then crashes almost instantly when I run Prime95.


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15145953*
> Does anyone know if any of the beta BIOSes for my board fix offset voltage? At the moment (when I switch offset on) it is at a good voltage under idle, goes to 1.3V when a light load is placed on the CPU and the right settings are used, but then crashes almost instantly when I run Prime95.


Hmm, does your offset voltage need fixing?

Like I mentioned earlier in this thread, I believe using offset on Gigabyte boards is pretty handicapped seeing as LLC is disabled while using offset. I recently asked Gigabyte about this and below is the correspondance.

Me:
Quote:


> I've noticed that I cannot use LLC with DVID on my board. Other boards from other manufacturers can do this without problems. Also I've read certain Gigabyte beta bioses enable this.
> 
> Why can't I use these two features in conjunction? Will I be able to? Or will I have to switch to another manufacturer to get this feature?


GB:
Quote:


> GIGABYTE Z68 series motherboards does not support enable LLC & DVID simultaneously.
> 
> I suggest you adjust CPU Vcore instead of DVID if LLC enabled.
> 
> Best regards
> GIGABYTE-team Scandinavia


Me:
Quote:


> So let me just ask, why is it that you've chosen NOT to provide this feature with Gigabyte boards?
> 
> Because as I mentioned, other brands do allow this so it's definitely not impossible.


GB:
Quote:


> Sorry, I do not have an answer for that. It is like I mentioned in my last reply, our Z68 mbs do not support enable LLC & DVID simultaneously.


HOWEVER, some beta bioses for some models of the z68x series enable this functionality anyway. Yeah I don't know what to make of it.

Anyway, Gigabyte beta BIOSES get posted here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html

The guys overhere mod those bioses: http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/forum.php?tid=201&thema_id=3698&act=Anzeige&wo=38&ze=1


----------



## Schmuckley

yah..you ram is fine..set the vdroop to low..and use offset voltage..the voltage changes due to eist...it clocks down...saving power..and temps..if you want it wide open ..disable eist/c1/c3/c6 all cstuff..oh..make sure your ram is @ the correct voltage...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;15144634*
> Do I have to be in offset to see my proper vid ? Mine says 1.2610. Isn't that too low ? Now its skipping around again.....aaaanndd screw this noise. Back to manual.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


You will have to set it on offset and put it under load to find the VID, use realtemp like so:










Once you have the VID for that multiplier, use the negative or positve to add or reduce that offset to effect vcore. For example the VID in realtemp shows 1.356v but you need 1.4v for your overclock, use the + and increase the offset value by 0.034v.

THe voltage will fluctuate, that is normal, however when you put the cpu under load that's when it should really be at one value (slight fluctuations aroudn that value though)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip;15144836*
> Thank you, I am trying this now.
> 
> BTW, I don't have an option for high VDroop, just low and auto. I tried setting it to low now..
> 
> My DRAM voltage is supposed to be 1.5V I think, but am not sure. Does this sound correct?
> 
> I also noticed something else in my SPD tab in CPU-Z. My timings are supposed to be 9-9-9-24, but it doesn't seem to be right in CPU-Z as seen below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that normal?


under SPD and XMP the ram shows 1600mhz and so does cpu-z so that's fine. Remember cpu-z will only show the clock rate of the RAM (800mhz) not the effective clock (1600mhz), all you do is 800 x 2 = 1600, DDDR = Double Data Rate. If the XMP shows the tRas as 25 and the SPD shows 24, then set the timings manually to whatever the stock is supose to be and that is probably 24 not 25, sometimes the XMP doesn't work correctly.

If your having difficulty overclocking, post screenshots of your BIOS please so that we can have a look at all the settings that are available to you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;15147395*
> yah..you ram is fine..set the vdroop to low..and use offset voltage..the voltage changes due to eist...it clocks down...saving power..and temps..if you want it wide open ..disable eist/c1/c3/c6 all cstuff..oh..make sure your ram is @ the correct voltage...


Please try and construct sentence's and paragraph's.


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


under SPD and XMP the ram shows 1600mhz and so does cpu-z so that's fine. Remember cpu-z will only show the clock rate of the RAM (800mhz) not the effective clock (1600mhz), all you do is 800 x 2 = 1600, DDDR = Double Data Rate. If the XMP shows the tRas as 25 and the SPD shows 24, then set the timings manually to whatever the stock is supose to be and that is probably 24 not 25, sometimes the XMP doesn't work correctly.

If your having difficulty overclocking, post screenshots of your BIOS please so that we can have a look at all the settings that are available to you.


Yeah I wasn't worried about the clock rate of the RAM, because like you said it's DDR. I was more concerned about the discrepancies in the timing.

I'll def. go to my BIOS to set the timing manually then, but will probably need some assistance for that. I'll post screens later. Thanks again!


----------



## ajvirus

hey guys im new to overclocking and whatnot but i believe this is an accurate 4.6GHZ

heres my setup but im very nervous about my settings what numbers are you guys looking for i will post what mine are at and any recomendations you guys have for me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026193

theres the validation, i would like to run 4.8Ghz Stable, if you guys could help me out that would be awsome

all system specs are in my sig any questions just ask!

thanks OCN!

AJ


----------



## munaim1

Post screenshots of your BIOS so that we can see what you have done already^^.


----------



## ajvirus

^^ what are the key screen shots you guys are looking for?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajvirus*


^^ what are the key screen shots you guys are looking for?


These ones: http://www.overclock.net/14867646-post3642.html


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


Yeah I wasn't worried about the clock rate of the RAM, because like you said it's DDR. I was more concerned about the discrepancies in the timing.

I'll def. go to my BIOS to set the timing manually then, but will probably need some assistance for that. I'll post screens later. Thanks again!


As I had an MSI P67 G43 board before my current Z68 GD65, I did a lot of testing at various speeds with my 2500K.
Your Vdroop Control should be set at Low Vdroop.
I always stay away from using the XMP setting for my G.Skill ram, as munaim 1 said, set your timings manually, just change your Dram Timing Mode to Link, then go into Advanced Dram Configuration and set the first five items to 2T, 9, 9, 9, 24.
I set the Dram Frequency to 1600MHz.
For the Dram Voltage I set it at 1.507v. in the bios.

Edit:
Looking over your posted bios screenshots, I'll also add the settings that are different from your posted settings, that I had, and still use, if you wish to try any of them as well.
I have mine at 4.8GHz, but I'll leave your Cpu Core Voltage where it is at 1.340v. for the 45x multi for your 4.5GHz target overclock.

EIST: disabled
X.M.P.: disabled
Dram Timing Mode: Link
Vdroop Control: Low Vdroop
Dram Voltage: 1.507v.

C1E Support: disabled
Overspeed Protection: disabled

EUP 2103: disabled

That is what worked for me with the G43 board. Many like to keep C1E and/or Speedstep enabled, so the cpu isn't running at the overclocked speed at idle, that's up to you.

There are some other settings I use for the Z68 board now, but I don't think they were available in the G43 bios settings, such as the PLL Voltage (not PLL Overvoltage), CPU I/O Voltage, and System Agent Voltage.
Any further settings please ask.


----------



## Dark_Aura

5.4Ghz Voltage 1.435 on Air with Mugen 3 and A/C Cooling. Stable 13hr run.


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Change the timing mode to manual.

Disable PPL OV and the two settings under it.

You need to change VDroop control to high? I don't know that motherboards BIOS well.

For the time being set your vCore to 1.4v. This won't hurt your CPU and will give you a good starting point and you can just lower and lower the voltage as it passes test.

Set your DRAM Voltage to what it should be.

I hope this helps!


Thank you so much! I'm on 19 and a half hours and counting of Prime95 testing with no crash right now. Now I'm going to start turning down the vCore incrementally to find out where the minimum is.

I suspect that the crashes were caused by my VDroop control.

Thanks again! It feels so great to pass the 16 hour mark finally after going at this for weeks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


As I had an MSI P67 G43 board before my current Z68 GD65, I did a lot of testing at various speeds with my 2500K.
Your Vdroop Control should be set at Low Vdroop.
I always stay away from using the XMP setting for my G.Skill ram, as munaim 1 said, set your timings manually, just change your Dram Timing Mode to Link, then go into Advanced Dram Configuration and set the first five items to 2T, 9, 9, 9, 24.
I set the Dram Frequency to 1600MHz.
For the Dram Voltage I set it at 1.507v. in the bios.

Edit:
Looking over your posted bios screenshots, I'll also add the settings that are different from your posted settings, that I had, and still use, if you wish to try any of them as well.
I have mine at 4.8GHz, but I'll leave your Cpu Core Voltage where it is at 1.340v. for the 45x multi for your 4.5GHz target overclock.

EIST: disabled
X.M.P.: disabled
Dram Timing Mode: Link
Vdroop Control: Low Vdroop
Dram Voltage: 1.507v.

C1E Support: disabled
Overspeed Protection: disabled

EUP 2103: disabled

That is what worked for me with the G43 board. Many like to keep C1E and/or Speedstep enabled, so the cpu isn't running at the overclocked speed at idle, that's up to you.

There are some other settings I use for the Z68 board now, but I don't think they were available in the G43 bios settings, such as the PLL Voltage (not PLL Overvoltage), CPU I/O Voltage, and System Agent Voltage.
Any further settings please ask.


Thanks! I will definitely change my RAM settings manually. I think the RAM is for 1.5V so should I go one increment above or below that? Because 1.5V isn't an option for DRAM Voltage.

I think I would like to turn on C1E on so that the CPU can throttle down when it's at idle. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark_Aura*









5.4Ghz Voltage 1.435 on Air with Mugen 3 and A/C Cooling. Stable 13hr run.


























Highest overlclock so far, but the highest temps aswell!!! That chip definitely has some potential!! 5.4ghz with only 1.435v????????!!!!!! *GOLDEN CHIP*

*GET RID OF THAT AIR COOLER AND PUT THAT POOR BABY UNDER WATER!!!*

Adding you right now







be sure to adD the sig from the OP when you get a chance, also post your bios settings (via screenshots of your UEFI) like other's have done in the spreadsheet.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


You will have to set it on offset and put it under load to find the VID, use realtemp like so:










Once you have the VID for that multiplier, use the negative or positve to add or reduce that offset to effect vcore. For example the VID in realtemp shows 1.356v but you need 1.4v for your overclock, use the + and increase the offset value by 0.034v.

THe voltage will fluctuate, that is normal, however when you put the cpu under load that's when it should really be at one value (slight fluctuations aroudn that value though)

under SPD and XMP the ram shows 1600mhz and so does cpu-z so that's fine. Remember cpu-z will only show the clock rate of the RAM (800mhz) not the effective clock (1600mhz), all you do is 800 x 2 = 1600, DDDR = Double Data Rate. If the XMP shows the tRas as 25 and the SPD shows 24, then set the timings manually to whatever the stock is supose to be and that is probably 24 not 25, sometimes the XMP doesn't work correctly.

If your having difficulty overclocking, post screenshots of your BIOS please so that we can have a look at all the settings that are available to you.

Please try and construct sentence's and paragraph's.










These are the steps as I understand them.

1. Set voltage mode to offset +. 
2. Set voltage to auto. 
3. Boot into Windows at the clock I wish to use. 
4. Run prime and record the vid while under 100% load. 
5. Add or subtract the difference to get to the desired voltage for your particular Overclock.

When I do this mine goes all the way up to 1.544. This is not cool. Is that normal ? I need to subtract all the way down to 1.4v for that ? 1.4v is what I'm aiming for which is where I'm stable @ 4.7 HT on. It just seems to be a much larger difference than I've seen anywhere else and I'm wondering if something is wrong. 
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


These are the steps as I understand them.

1. Set voltage mode to offset +. 
2. Set voltage to auto. 
3. Boot into Windows at the clock I wish to use. 
4. Run prime and record the vid while under 100% load. 
5. Add or subtract the difference to get to the desired voltage for your particular Overclock.

When I do this mine goes all the way up to 1.544. This is not cool. Is that normal ? I need to subtract all the way down to 1.4v for that ? 1.4v is what I'm aiming for which is where I'm stable @ 4.7 HT on. It just seems to be a much larger difference than I've seen anywhere else and I'm wondering if something is wrong. 
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Rather than settings the Offset to + use - and 0.020 and then try and see what the load voltage is and then continue increasing that value of 0.020 until you reach your desired voltage under load.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark_Aura*









5.4Ghz Voltage 1.435 on Air with Mugen 3 and A/C Cooling. Stable 13hr run.


How is your worker start time after the work time in the worker threads?

Edit: also dont take this the wrong way and im not trying to throw around accusations, but in cpuz above your core speed 5388.3mhz there is no line as i see in my cpuz...


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;15153922*
> As I had an MSI P67 G43 board before my current Z68 GD65, I did a lot of testing at various speeds with my 2500K.
> Your Vdroop Control should be set at Low Vdroop.
> I always stay away from using the XMP setting for my G.Skill ram, as munaim 1 said, set your timings manually, just change your Dram Timing Mode to Link, then go into Advanced Dram Configuration and set the first five items to 2T, 9, 9, 9, 24.
> I set the Dram Frequency to 1600MHz.
> For the Dram Voltage I set it at 1.507v. in the bios.


I tried this, but my timings are still off in CPU-Z


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip;15155217*
> Thank you so much! I'm on 19 and a half hours and counting of Prime95 testing with no crash right now. Now I'm going to start turning down the vCore incrementally to find out where the minimum is.
> I suspect that the crashes were caused by my VDroop control.
> Thanks again! It feels so great to pass the 16 hour mark finally after going at this for weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I will definitely change my RAM settings manually. I think the RAM is for 1.5V so should I go one increment above or below that? Because 1.5V isn't an option for DRAM Voltage.
> I think I would like to turn on C1E on so that the CPU can throttle down when it's at idle. Thanks again for the help!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip;15156344*
> I tried this, but my timings are still off in CPU-Z


Congratulations!
Out of curiosity, what did you end up setting for your Vdroop? The Low Vdroop setting?
Are you using the 45x multi, and what voltage for the vcore? If you did go to 1.400v., then you should be able to lower it now for 4.5GHz, and still be stable.
For my Dram Voltage, I used the 1.507v. setting in the bios, as there was no exact 1.5v. option.
From what I've read, you should be able to use C1E without it affecting your stability. I may even try that myself once I'm satisfied that my system is stable. Or not

I don't see what you mean by your timings are off in CPU-Z?
Here's a screenshot of my current CPU-Z readings:








That is what I get in CPU-Z, with my memory set in the bios as: 8,8,8,24 1T at 1600MHz.
The "Memory" tab of CPU-Z reports my memory settings correctly, as I have set them in the bios. Yours should too?

As the current bios for my board are still somewhat "buggy", you may also notice that I have to set my bus speed to compensate for the default 98.2 bus speed in the bios, which can't be corrected by disabling spread spectrum. So my bus speed reads 100.2. from setting the base frequency to 10010 in the bios.

I haven't yet run P95 Blend for more than a few hours at the 4.8GHz. settings, so I will also be working on at least a 12 hour run, so I can join this great club that munaim1 has created here!


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Hi all,

Can anyone give me a quick rundown of the best method for cleaning off and replacing thermal compound off a CPU? I'm going to replace the stock compound that came with my CoolIT ALC240 as I think it may drops temps slightly.

I've got some Akasa TIM Clean, Arctic Silver 5, Latex Gloves and a micro-fibre cloth.

Many thanks!


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob;15157607*
> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone give me a quick rundown of the best method for cleaning off and replacing thermal compound off a CPU? I'm going to replace the stock compound that came with my CoolIT ALC240 as I think it may drops temps slightly.
> 
> I've got some Akasa TIM Clean, Arctic Silver 5, Latex Gloves and a micro-fibre cloth.
> 
> Many thanks!


Though I usually use AS cleaner which has a 2 bottles, a TIM cleaner and a thermal surface purifier I would imagine it will work the same.

I grab a handful of q-tips apply a drop or two of liquid to the chip and a drop on the q-tip. (a dry q-tip could create a static discharge) I gently rub the Qtip on the chip till soiled and repeat the process until clean.

Then I use purifier the same way and lay a clean paper towel on top to soak up any remaining liquid.

(i doubt the small amount of static that could show up would do harm, but I dont rub dry qtips or papertowels etc. so as to be safe and not ruin the component of my or others pcs)


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark_Aura;15154960*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.4Ghz Voltage 1.435 on Air with Mugen 3 and A/C Cooling. Stable 13hr run.


Am i missing something here,look at the date and time shown in P95,workers are 4 hours behind the starting workers time.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;15158493*
> Am i missing something here,look at the date and time shown in P95,workers are 4 hours behind the starting workers time.


That is strange
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark_Aura;15154960*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.4Ghz Voltage 1.435 on Air with Mugen 3 and A/C Cooling. Stable 13hr run.


Very nice chip there bud!! Mind sharing you bios settings?


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark_Aura;15154960*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.4Ghz Voltage 1.435 on Air with Mugen 3 and A/C Cooling. Stable 13hr run.


I don't understand why the windows boxes are suppose to be somewhat transparent, but the Real Temp box seems to have a different background than the rest of the desktop. Confused.


----------



## Hambone07si

A 2600k at 5.4ghz with HT on with 1.435v.. VERY IMPRESSIVE BUT WANT TO SEE SOME MORE PROOF. Can you show us more?


----------



## Dark_Aura

I'll bring up more screenshots, BIOS and benchmark results for being so interrogated as to proof or not I'm running another prime 95, Windows are transparent until you click on the window and it goes active. My temps have hit high because my A/C cut out and had to turn it back on so it had a quick spike. I have it nicely set up so there is no condensation. Once Again, will post prime 95 when it finishes its 12+ hrs..


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark_Aura*


I'll bring up more screenshots, BIOS and benchmark results for being so interrogated as to proof or not I'm running another prime 95, Windows are transparent until you click on the window and it goes active. My temps have hit high because my A/C cut out and had to turn it back on so it had a quick spike. I have it nicely set up so there is no condensation. Once Again, will post prime 95 when it finishes its 12+ hrs..


VERY IMPRESSIVE!! I have not seen a 2600k with HT on hit 5.4ghz with so little Vcore. What are your other settings as in CPU PLL and VCCIO?


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark_Aura*


I'll bring up more screenshots, BIOS and benchmark results for being so interrogated as to proof or not I'm running another prime 95, Windows are transparent until you click on the window and it goes active. My temps have hit high because my A/C cut out and had to turn it back on so it had a quick spike. I have it nicely set up so there is no condensation. Once Again, will post prime 95 when it finishes its 12+ hrs..


It's just so impressive. Would def like to see your bios setup.


----------



## munaim1

*Dark Aura*

I think I too got a little excited, but Prime95 was only running close to 8hours, not 12. I think I just took down realtemps duration and assumed that is how long you ran it for, however I will give you a chance to past another Prime95 run for atleast 12hours because your overclock is just toooooo good!! I'll leave your submission up for a couple days before taking it down though!!!









Still can't get my head around a 5.4ghz overclock with only 1.435v...









One last thing, try and see what the max multiplier is.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Still can't get my head around a 5.4ghz overclock with only 1.435v...









One last thing, try and see what the max multiplier is.
























WITH HYPER THREADING ON























Whats the batch # on that CPU, Dark Aura??


----------



## moorhen2

This is what confused me when i posted earlier,P95 seems to be going in reverse,or is it my eyes,lol!!!,but we need to give the guy a chance,it's just 5.4ghz on Air at very low voltage,and prime stable,would be a very Golden chip,but having said that,he could make us all envious and have a very good cpu.Here's hoping.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Sorry guys, havn't been active in the thread, my mobo just died a couple hours ago









thanks to all those that provided the ssd and C states info. + rep ya'll. Thanks


Sorry to hear that dude,









What do you think the reason was? can you share some toughts, im really interested in your opinion, thanks.


----------



## Hambone07si

Going backwards? Looks like he started a minute before noon and took a screen shot at 7:38pm. I only seen 7 1/2hrs oppose to the 13hr shown in Realtemp. This will be the best SB chip I've ever seen that's for sure!!

What batch Dark Aura when you have a chance?

Seeing this just makes me even more interested in seeing what Ivy will bring to the table.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Sorry to hear that dude,









What do you think the reason was? can you share some toughts, im really interested in your opinion, thanks.


Don't have a clue, here's the thread I created for it: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...just-died.html

I should be getting a new mobo soon,







maybe the Extreme7 GEN3 or the M4E. Using a WS Revo at the minute, which I have to take out later on tonight







so will be without my rig for a couple days. I'm expecting a delivery tomorrow for a few mobo's, but can't really use them lol, they're for 'customers'.

Will have to wait a little before the BIOS matures on the asrock but hopefully that's sooner that later.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Don't have a clue, here's the thread I created for it: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...just-died.html

I should be getting a new mobo soon,







maybe the Extreme7 GEN3 or the M4E. Using a WS Revo at the minute, which I have to take out later on tonight







so will be without my rig for a couple days. I'm expecting a delivery tomorrow for a few mobo's, but can't really use them lol, they're for 'customers'.

Will have to wait a little before the BIOS matures on the asrock but hopefully that's sooner that later.


Get the M4E-Z!! Then you can help me too


----------



## Smo

Hi guys - just a quick question. My understanding of BSOD 0x9C is that you need to increase/decrease VCCIO/VTT? When attempting a higher OC on my chip (even at a 50x multiplier) I kept getting this code, rather than the obvious 101 or 124. I've also read that the VCCIO should never be more than 0.5v away from the RAM voltage, beit - or +. My question is, for example if you had the VCCIO at +0.5v when compared to the RAM and you still get a 0x9C stop code, does that mean the only way around it is a bump in vcore?

munaim1 - sorry to hear about your board dude, but you know what they say, onwards and upwards!


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark_Aura*









5.4Ghz Voltage 1.435 on Air with Mugen 3 and A/C Cooling. Stable 13hr run.


You joke right? how can you have those temps??????? where you live? Antartica? lol!

rofl, im sorry i just saw i was looking at wrong temps hahaha sorry dude


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Don't have a clue, here's the thread I created for it: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...just-died.html

I should be getting a new mobo soon,







maybe the Extreme7 GEN3 or the M4E. Using a WS Revo at the minute, which I have to take out later on tonight







so will be without my rig for a couple days. I'm expecting a delivery tomorrow for a few mobo's, but can't really use them lol, they're for 'customers'.

Will have to wait a little before the BIOS matures on the asrock but hopefully that's sooner that later.



yea i saw that thread, damn man, really bad









BTW i highly recommend you to get an Rog mobo, its simply fantastic, it gives you sooo much control


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smo*


Hi guys - just a quick question. My understanding of BSOD 0x9C is that you need to increase/decrease VCCIO/VTT? When attempting a higher OC on my chip (even at a 50x multiplier) I kept getting this code, rather than the obvious 101 or 124. I've also read that the VCCIO should never be more than 0.5v away from the RAM voltage, beit - or +. My question is, for example if you had the VCCIO at +0.5v when compared to the RAM and you still get a 0x9C stop code, does that mean the only way around it is a bump in vcore?

munaim1 - sorry to hear about your board dude, but you know what they say, onwards and upwards!










Actually the .5 limitation isn't associated with sandybridge only with 1366 and 1156 I think. I recommend taking the VCCIO down to auto and increasing it in small increments and seeing how it affects prime95 during those changes.

Yeah , thanks bud, things like that happen, as you said onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## Smo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Actually the .5 limitation isn't associated with sandybridge only with 1366 and 1156 I think. I recommend taking the VCCIO down to auto and increasing it in small increments and seeing how it affects prime95 during those changes.

Yeah , thanks bud, things like that happen, as you said onwards and upwards!!!


Cheers dude - I'll attack my OC again tonight, just to see what happens.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smo*


Cheers dude - I'll attack my OC again tonight, just to see what happens.


No problem


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


This is what confused me when i posted earlier,P95 seems to be going in reverse,or is it my eyes,lol!!!,but we need to give the guy a chance,it's just 5.4ghz on Air at very low voltage,and prime stable,would be a very Golden chip,but having said that,he could make us all envious and have a very good cpu.Here's hoping.




















Thats what I was trying to get at yesterday... now that i read my post i realize I had a bit too much to drink.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Going backwards? Looks like he started a minute before noon and took a screen shot at 7:38pm. I only seen 7 1/2hrs oppose to the 13hr shown in Realtemp. This will be the best SB chip I've ever seen that's for sure!!

What batch Dark Aura when you have a chance?

Seeing this just makes me even more interested in seeing what Ivy will bring to the table.


I am excited to see this validated further as well and especially about ivy...

I guess i just cant get my p95 on a 12hour clock...


----------



## bradleyg5

Hey guys, I just got a p8p67 deluxe and 2500k. I'm doing my first long run of prime. I'm at 103bus and 46multi at 1.41 I'm cooling with a 212+

Maybe answered before but I was a bit shocked by the real temp application showing such a huge variation between cores. I'm seeing a pattern in the results where the middle two cores always run hottest.

Basically I had been running a pretty tame fan profile that sits low until it hits about 74 degrees than ramps up to 100% on both fans(I have sythe 1900rpm on the pull side as well) but 75 degrees on the first core(which seems to be what asus measures can mean mid 80s on the 2nd core.

So basically it said on the site that you shouldn't run them in the 80s. so should I be more aggressive with my fan profile to insure that none of the cores ever hit 80?

could this unevenness also be a result of a bad mounting?(mine seems a little worse than average)

basically whats the deal with the variation.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bradleyg5*


Hey guys, I just got a p8p67 deluxe and 2500k. I'm doing my first long run of prime. I'm at 103bus and 46multi at 1.41 I'm cooling with a 212+

Maybe answered before but I was a bit shocked by the real temp application showing such a huge variation between cores. I'm seeing a pattern in the results where the middle two cores always run hottest.

Basically I had been running a pretty tame fan profile that sits low until it hits about 74 degrees than ramps up to 100% on both fans(I have sythe 1900rpm on the pull side as well) but 75 degrees on the first core(which seems to be what asus measures can mean mid 80s on the 2nd core.

So basically it said on the site that you shouldn't run them in the 80s. so should I be more aggressive with my fan profile to insure that none of the cores ever hit 80?

could this unevenness also be a result of a bad mounting?(mine seems a little worse than average)

basically whats the deal with the variation.










Could be a few things. Your mounting could be 1. The way the chip it's self is touching the heat spreader. Not all chips make great contact with the heat spreader and causes the cores to vary. If you had no overclock and looked at idle and load, your temps would all be sitting the same or very close I bet. My cores varry. If I turn off my overclock then they all go to about the same under load and at idle.

Now it seems that you are new as the question your asking. I have a question for you. Why are you running your Blck at 103? This is not 1st gen Core i series. You really should not be changing your blck with Sandy bridge. You can, but not really recommended.


----------



## bradleyg5

I couldn't get 47x multiplier stable. lets me get to 4.7ghz around 1.4vcore


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bradleyg5*


I couldn't get 47x multiplier stable. lets me get to 4.7ghz around 1.4vcore


Did you enable Cpu Pll overvoltage in the bios?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;15157107*
> Congratulations!
> Out of curiosity, what did you end up setting for your Vdroop? The Low Vdroop setting?
> Are you using the 45x multi, and what voltage for the vcore? If you did go to 1.400v., then you should be able to lower it now for 4.5GHz, and still be stable.
> For my Dram Voltage, I used the 1.507v. setting in the bios, as there was no exact 1.5v. option.
> From what I've read, you should be able to use C1E without it affecting your stability. I may even try that myself once I'm satisfied that my system is stable. Or not
> 
> I don't see what you mean by your timings are off in CPU-Z?
> Here's a screenshot of my current CPU-Z readings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I get in CPU-Z, with my memory set in the bios as: 8,8,8,24 1T at 1600MHz.
> The "Memory" tab of CPU-Z reports my memory settings correctly, as I have set them in the bios. Yours should too?


My Vdroop is on low. The only options my BIOS gives me is low and auto.
I'm using a 45x multi, and I'm still trying to find my minimum stable voltage. It was 20hours stable at 1.36V, but I would like to bring the voltage down as much as posible.

As for my memory, it does show 9-9-9-24 2T in the Memory tab in CPU-Z, but int the SPD tab it is off for JEDEC #5, #6 and XMP-600 (it shows 10-10-10-27, 11-11-11-30 and 9-9-9-25 respectively). Is this something else and normal, or should they all be saying 9-9-9-24? Also should I switch my command rate to 1T or leave it at 2T?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip;15166554*
> My Vdroop is on low. The only options my BIOS gives me is low and auto.
> I'm using a 45x multi, and I'm still trying to find my minimum stable voltage. It was 20hours stable at 1.36V, but I would like to bring the voltage down as much as posible.
> 
> As for my memory, it does show 9-9-9-24 2T in the Memory tab in CPU-Z, but int the SPD tab it is off for JEDEC #5, #6 and XMP-600 (it shows 10-10-10-27, 11-11-11-30 and 9-9-9-25 respectively). Is this something else and normal, or should they all be saying 9-9-9-24? Also should I switch my command rate to 1T or leave it at 2T?


The low setting is the one to use. You're doing great! I wish I could run mine that low. If you lower it more, great, but if not, that's a decent voltage.

That spd tab is just a bunch of ratings for your memory at different frequencies for the values it reads. Since you're doing so well at your current memory settings, I'd leave them where you have them set now.
The command rate doesn't make that big of a difference, if it's stable at 2T that's fine. I may have to bump mine down if I don't pass 12 hours of P95 Blend. I ran this set at these settings with my P55 setup, but Sandy Bridge may be a different story


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar;15167096*
> The low setting is the one to use. You're doing great! I wish I could run mine that low. If you lower it more, great, but if not, that's a decent voltage.
> 
> That spd tab is just a bunch of ratings for your memory at different frequencies for the values it reads. Since you're doing so well at your current memory settings, I'd leave them where you have them set now.
> The command rate doesn't make that big of a difference, if it's stable at 2T that's fine. I may have to bump mine down if I don't pass 12 hours of P95 Blend. I ran this set at these settings with my P55 setup, but Sandy Bridge may be a different story


Thanks for the input.

I lowered my vCore to 1.35 and got a crash, but I had also changed my timings to manual, so I will turn XMP back on and switch DRAM to auto since at 1.36 it was stable at those settings. If it crashes, then I will change back to manual and bump up the vCore and then leave it at that


----------



## jam3s

guys I need to know how to set up prime 95 for OC testing and then submitting to the club

I have 8GB RAM, 5200MB Free, so I set up a custom blend run, for 5200MB RAM, and then, do I touch min and max FFT size or do I leave it at 8k and 4096k respectively?

Just wondering because i'm going to leave it on all night while I'm sleeping and I'd like to know how to set up a custom blend via Prime 95.

Thanks guys


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15168118*
> guys I need to know how to set up prime 95 for OC testing and then submitting to the club
> 
> I have 8GB RAM, 5200MB Free, so I set up a custom blend run, for 5200MB RAM, and then, do I touch min and max FFT size or do I leave it at 8k and 4096k respectively?
> 
> Just wondering because i'm going to leave it on all night while I'm sleeping and I'd like to know how to set up a custom blend via Prime 95.
> 
> Thanks guys


Yeah that's it, leave the FFTs alone, 90% of available RAM is good enough so no need to use all of it.

One last thing that some people forget, make sure you run realtemp the same time as prime.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15168291*
> Yeah that's it, leave the FFTs alone, 90% of available RAM is good enough so no need to use all of it.
> 
> One last thing that some people forget, make sure you run realtemp the same time as prime.


shoot. I forgot. Let me restart it


----------



## K2mil

could you please update my profile


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15168291*
> Yeah that's it, leave the FFTs alone, 90% of available RAM is good enough so no need to use all of it.
> 
> One last thing that some people forget, make sure you run realtemp the same time as prime.


When I do custom + use 90%+ of my RAM, my cores are only stressed about 50% each. But when I do a normal blend it uses 100% of each core, but only around 30% of my total RAM. Is that normal for the custom to not use the cores fully?


----------



## labbu63

alright guys so i had a question, so far i have gotten my CPU to 4.40Ghz at at 1.280 Vcore which fluctuates to 1.272 and it has been 25 run IBT stable and P95 stable for 3 hours. is that good?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15169184*
> alright guys so i had a question, so far i have gotten my CPU to 4.40Ghz at at 1.280 Vcore which fluctuates to 1.272 and it has been 25 run IBT stable and P95 stable for 3 hours. is that good?


Run Prime 95 for longer IMO if stability is important to you. I had crashes/freezes/BSODs that only happened 12-16 hours into stress testing.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip;15169299*
> Run Prime 95 for longer IMO if stability is important to you. I had crashes/freezes/BSODs that only happened 12-16 hours into stress testing.


i am going to do that also i have another problem my CPU does not seem to downclock anymore and how is it doing is 4.4ghz at 1.28v good or mediocre?

huh in CPUz and bios i have the cpu voltage set to 1.280 but in realtemp and HWinfo VID comes up as 1.3661?


----------



## Rops84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


i am going to do that also i have another problem my CPU does not seem to downclock anymore and how is it doing is 4.4ghz at 1.28v good or mediocre?

huh in CPUz and bios i have the cpu voltage set to 1.280 but in realtemp and HWinfo VID comes up as 1.3661?


turn on in bios speedstep to downclock when not under load.
and btw. i would recomend to use offset cause it spares ur chip of high V when not under load.

And VID is normal to be like that.it is always the same for a given MULTI.(u use that VID value to work around when u use offset voltage)

u want to have Vcore as low as possible.


----------



## jam3s

munaim, I let my 4.5GHz at 1.35v OC run overnight on Prime 95 custom blend with 90% memory used but it seems to just simply reboot (I woke up and checked it and it had rebooted). I don't think it had a BSOD. Is this indicative of a vcore issue or should I tinker with other settings?


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam3s*


munaim, I let my 4.5GHz at 1.35v OC run overnight on Prime 95 custom blend with 90% memory used but it seems to just simply reboot (I woke up and checked it and it had rebooted). I don't think it had a BSOD. Is this indicative of a vcore issue or should I tinker with other settings?


Have you disabled restart at BSOD in windows yet?
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/window...-windows-7.htm


----------



## jam3s

just did that now. thanks. What will happen now? It will BSOD and then stay on that screen?


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam3s*


just did that now. thanks. What will happen now? It will BSOD and then stay on that screen?


If it's just windows and not some sort of critical hardware fault, then yes. If you BSOD while stress testing it SHOULD stay on the BSOD so that when you wakey wakey the next morning BSOD code didn't go bye bye.


----------



## K2mil

I agree with stress testing your CPU at least for 12h but 90% or ram that's just too much I think. I mean unless you are heavy user of ram make sance but when you do gaming and some photoshop like me I think 70% is enough


----------



## jam3s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arimis5226*


If it's just windows and not some sort of critical hardware fault, then yes. If you BSOD while stress testing it SHOULD stay on the BSOD so that when you wakey wakey the next morning BSOD code didn't go bye bye.










perfect.







Thanks, repped

I'll try again tonight, leaving it at 1.35v for 4.5GHz -- as before so I can see which BSOD code i get.

IIRC there's a section on page 1 of this club stating which bsod codes are for vcore, etc.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam3s*


perfect.







Thanks, repped

I'll try again tonight, leaving it at 1.35v for 4.5GHz -- as before so I can see which BSOD code i get.

IIRC there's a section on page 1 of this club stating which bsod codes are for vcore, etc.


1.35v for 4.5ghz?







you did try lower didn't you?

Just a heads up, the error code list in the OP is a good indicator of telling what is wrong, but it's not 100% accurate.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


When I do custom + use 90%+ of my RAM, my cores are only stressed about 50% each. But when I do a normal blend it uses 100% of each core, but only around 30% of my total RAM. Is that normal for the custom to not use the cores fully?


Use other/newer P95 version.


----------



## Schmuckley

umm..it seems a lot of the newer (like..ever since the first ones) require a bit more voltage to be stable..and don't reach as high of clocks


----------



## jam3s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


1.35v for 4.5ghz?







you did try lower didn't you?

Just a heads up, the error code list in the OP is a good indicator of telling what is wrong, but it's not 100% accurate.


True, I'll try lower. Thanks for the headsup.

I just started at 1.35v for 4.5GHz because the person I bought it from says it does 4.6 @ 1.37v

I'll try lower.

Just a question, is Core Temps VID a good indicator for VID?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam3s*


True, I'll try lower. Thanks for the headsup.

I just started at 1.35v for 4.5GHz because the person I bought it from says it does 4.6 @ 1.37v

I'll try lower.

Just a question, is Core Temps VID a good indicator for VID?


In the spreadsheet the lowest vcore for 4.5ghz so far is around 1.212v, the highest is 1.416v so I would start around the 1.212v value, granted that not all cpu's are the same, but it won't hurt to strat at a lower value that is possible to get stable than at a much higher value.

4.6 @ 1.37v?







doesn't seem that great. Again, the lowest 4.6ghz vcore is 1.280v and the highest is 1.400v. Your's 'apparently requires a little more than average I would say, however without doing your own testing it's hard to say, that is why I recommend starting low and working your way up.

Not sure about coretemp, I'd go with realtemp because I know it works correctly.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


In the spreadsheet the lowest vcore for 4.5ghz so far is around 1.212v, the highest is 1.416v so I would start around the 1.212v value, granted that not all cpu's are the same, but it won't hurt to strat at a lower value that is possible to get stable than at a much higher value.

4.6 @ 1.37v?







doesn't seem that great. Again, the lowest 4.6ghz vcore is 1.280v and the highest is 1.400v. Your's 'apparently requires a little more than average I would say, however without doing your own testing it's hard to say, that is why I recommend starting low and working your way up.

Not sure about coretemp, I'd go with realtemp because I know it works correctly.











I'm currently testing IBT first before I do a long Blend tonight (again, i know) while I sleep.

If I can pass 20 passes -- and geez it's taking forever, I'll re-do my Prime Blend run.

I might just do 50 passes first to see how it goes.

I probably have a higher than average vcore for 4.5GHz but like you said, not all chips are the same.


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


In the spreadsheet the lowest vcore for 4.5ghz so far is around 1.212v, the highest is 1.416v so I would start around the 1.212v value, granted that not all cpu's are the same, but it won't hurt to strat at a lower value that is possible to get stable than at a much higher value.

4.6 @ 1.37v?







doesn't seem that great. Again, the lowest 4.6ghz vcore is 1.280v and the highest is 1.400v. Your's 'apparently requires a little more than average I would say, however without doing your own testing it's hard to say, that is why I recommend starting low and working your way up.

Not sure about coretemp, I'd go with realtemp because I know it works correctly.











I would like to interject a question, here. What is more detrimental to pc health? Multiple BSODs, or stress testing your cpu more? I'm wondering if the wiser approach would be to set your voltage to whatever your personal "safe" limit is, say 1.35V for example, and then lowering it in increments of .01V until you hit instability. Then cranking it back up by .005V and tweaking from there. What say you?

For my first OC, I set my voltage to my limit of 1.38 volts and Identified I get P95 stable at a multiple of 45, but not 46. So I knew my personal limit was going to be a mult of 45, if my temps stayed within my personal safe limit. I then started lowering my voltage and running 3 hour P95 blends to monitor my temps. In the end I ended up with 1.37 manual CPU V.

The next time I tried to OC, I started at a mult of 45 and a manual CPU V set to 1.28. I lost count of the number of BSODs I got before I stabled back out at 1.37 again. My first OC took far less time, and far less BSODs. I also noticed that in some of those BSODs for the second OC, that windows did not always successfully complete a dump. This sort of thing cannot be good for Windows. I'd imagine one would likely have to rebuild the OS eventually, no?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam3s*


I'm currently testing IBT first before I do a long Blend tonight (again, i know) while I sleep.

If I can pass 20 passes -- and geez it's taking forever, I'll re-do my Prime Blend run.

I might just do 50 passes first to see how it goes.

I probably have a higher than average vcore for 4.5GHz but like you said, not all chips are the same.


Instead of IBT, you could try the 'hard' FFT's , might be a better option. If the FFT's show sign of inconsistancy, then forget and just stick to blend with 90% of RAM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arimis5226*


I would like to interject a question, here. What is more detrimental to pc health? Multiple BSODs, or stress testing your cpu more? I'm wondering if the wiser approach would be to set your voltage to whatever your personal "safe" limit is, say 1.35V for example, and then lowering it in increments of .01V until you hit instability. Then cranking it back up by .005V and tweaking from there. What say you?

For my first OC, I set my voltage to my limit of 1.38 volts and Identified I get P95 stable at a multiple of 45, but not 46. So I knew my personal limit was going to be a mult of 45, if my temps stayed within my personal safe limit. I then started lowering my voltage and running 3 hour P95 blends to monitor my temps. In the end I ended up with 1.37 manual CPU V.

The next time I tried to OC, I started at a mult of 45 and a manual CPU V set to 1.28. I lost count of the number of BSODs I got before I stabled back out at 1.37 again. My first OC took far less time, and far less BSODs. I also noticed that in some of those BSODs for the second OC, that windows did not always successfully complete a dump. This sort of thing cannot be good for Windows. I'd imagine one would likely have to rebuild the OS eventually, no?


BSOD's are better, why? because rebuilding/installing a fresh OS can be done countless times without the HDD faliing etc, it'll cause software issue's rather than hardware. Stress testing can be both, one of the main things is degrading a chip through stress testing, but im talking about long periods of time, can't put a number to it, but I remember one member here called sockpirate, that probably did around 200/250 hours of prime testing without any issue's.

I'd rather destroy windows than my chip if you know what I mean, basically starting from a low amoutn of vcore kind enables you to make estimates on how much you will need to increase to get stable, it is *always* a good idea to start low and work your way up.

The idea of throwing voltages around and hoping for the best is not really my way of overclocking, granted I may have 30 bsods while stress testing, but I do that on a backup partition or another HDD, without compromising my main OS, but the main thing for me is tweaking while overclocking, so I don't have to go backwards. There can be a fine line between 4 hours stable and 12+ hours and I'd rather do that while 'finding' my overclock.

The only problem is that it's time consuming, but you get it out of the way as you do your overclock.

In your case how could you be sure that 4.5 was the sweet spot? what if 4.4ghz only required 1.29v. At that point maybe you could have made a decision to keep it at that than increase 0.8 just for an extra 100mhz.

It's trial and error and there is no one way to overclock.


----------



## Ellis

I wish there was more information released about the Gigabyte beta BIOSes. For all I know, the latest beta for my board could fix the issue that stops me being able to use offset voltage, but I don't know about it. I don't want to just go flashing BIOSes here there and everywhere, especially beta ones, unless I know that they'll fix my problem. :/


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


I wish there was more information released about the Gigabyte beta BIOSes. For all I know, the latest beta for my board could fix the issue that stops me being able to use offset voltage, but I don't know about it. I don't want to just go flashing BIOSes here there and everywhere, especially beta ones, unless I know that they'll fix my problem. :/


is that the LLC and offset issue? What does everyone at the giga mobo thread say?


----------



## Rops84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arimis5226*


I would like to interject a question, here. What is more detrimental to pc health? Multiple BSODs, or stress testing your cpu more? I'm wondering if the wiser approach would be to set your voltage to whatever your personal "safe" limit is, say 1.35V for example, and then lowering it in increments of .01V until you hit instability. Then cranking it back up by .005V and tweaking from there. What say you?

For my first OC, I set my voltage to my limit of 1.38 volts and Identified I get P95 stable at a multiple of 45, but not 46. So I knew my personal limit was going to be a mult of 45, if my temps stayed within my personal safe limit. I then started lowering my voltage and running 3 hour P95 blends to monitor my temps. In the end I ended up with 1.37 manual CPU V.

The next time I tried to OC, I started at a mult of 45 and a manual CPU V set to 1.28. I lost count of the number of BSODs I got before I stabled back out at 1.37 again. My first OC took far less time, and far less BSODs. I also noticed that in some of those BSODs for the second OC, that windows did not always successfully complete a dump. This sort of thing cannot be good for Windows. I'd imagine one would likely have to rebuild the OS eventually, no?


I like to use offset for OCing. so i started at lower MULTI(e.g. 39) with - offset.
U find the lowest Vcore ur cpu can be stable at a given multi and than u go 1 MULTI up on that - offset. Test again...if it fails raise Vcore(less - offset)...and so on.
The most important thing here though is not to add - offset if VID rises cause it will cause instability at a lower MULTI. 
because of the VID change some cpu-s can handle more - offset at a higher MULTI. 
but cpu is going trough different (lower) MULTIs when under moderate load and VID changes with it, so does the Vcore when using offset.

This way u have the least possible number of BSOD and u avoid those nasty idle BSOD.
But it does take a fair amount of time and patience to OC this way. in return u get almost perfect stability.

Hope this helps...i m in a hurry so i cant go to details too much.


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


BSOD's are better, why? because rebuilding/installing a fresh OS can be done countless times without the HDD faliing etc, it'll cause software issue's rather than hardware. Stress testing can be both, one of the main things is degrading a chip through stress testing, but im talking about long periods of time, can't put a number to it, but I remember one member here called sockpirate, that probably did around 200/250 hours of prime testing without any issue's.

I'd rather destroy windows than my chip if you know what I mean, basically starting from a low amoutn of vcore kind enables you to make estimates on how much you will need to increase to get stable, it is *always* a good idea to start low and work your way up.

The idea of throwing voltages around and hoping for the best is not really my way of overclocking, granted I may have 30 bsods while stress testing, but I do that on a backup partition or another HDD, without compromising my main OS, but the main thing for me is tweaking while overclocking, so I don't have to go backwards. There can be a fine line between 4 hours stable and 12+ hours and I'd rather do that while 'finding' my overclock.

The only problem is that it's time consuming, but you get it out of the way as you do your overclock.

In your case how could you be sure that 4.5 was the sweet spot? what if 4.4ghz only required 1.29v. At that point maybe you could have made a decision to keep it at that than increase 0.8 just for an extra 100mhz.

It's trial and error and there is no one way to overclock.










Okay, would you apply this same logic to an SSD rather than an HDD?

Edit: And good point with the "sweet spot". I just assumed that voltage increase was near linear with regards to multi. Looks like I learned something here.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


is that the LLC and offset issue? What does everyone at the giga mobo thread say?


No, the issue is that it crashes under load with offset voltage enabled.

As for the people in the Gigabyte motherboard thread, I recall asking that question and getting ignored. But I'll try again.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15173532*
> Use other/newer P95 version.


I have the latest version.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;15174961*
> Okay, would you apply this same logic to an SSD rather than an HDD?
> 
> Edit: And good point with the "sweet spot". I just assumed that voltage increase was near linear with regards to multi. Looks like I learned something here.


ummm... I wouldn't do stress testing on an ssd, knowing they are limited writing cycles, it would make sense not to run prime on it, as it is supose to be your main OS on it. Can't remember fully but I think a 20GB partition on a HDD is more than enough for a windows 7 install, run prime 95 on that without any problems, OS gets corrupted?? just reinstall it again









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15175001*
> No, the issue is that it crashes under load with offset voltage enabled.
> 
> As for the people in the Gigabyte motherboard thread, I recall asking that question and getting ignored. But I'll try again.


I wasn't aware of that, bottom line is that LLC is required against the voltage dropping to low. Read my other thread regarding radnom idle bsods etc here:

Solving / Fixing BSOD 124 on sandybridge. READ OP FIRST!!

I have shown a clear example of how LLC contributes to idle voltage and thus creating instability in some situations.

have a little read and let me know what you think.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip;15177273*
> I have the latest version.


Sorry bud, I havn't been following, whats seems to be the issue?


----------



## K2mil

Ups.... I did all my stress testing on my Ssd I got number od BSOD... should I re install windows ???


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil;15177889*
> Ups.... I did all my stress testing on my Ssd I got number od BSOD... should I re install windows ???


Might be a good idea







a fresh install is always nice. I do all my 3dmark benching driver reviews, prime testing on a different OS. I mean it's not worth it corrupting your main OS, it's hassle to reinstall everything if it gets corrupted. With a seperate HDD, you don't have any worries. At one time I actuall had 6 20GB partitions on a 250GB with a whole lot of different OS's.

One was soley for stability testing, the other's for benching. If any of them showed signs of corruption, all it took was a reinstall and I was back in business.









When I run prime I usually run without installing anything apart from the mobo drivers, that includes no internet connection or an antivirus. These little 'tips' are in the OP









*EDIT:*

Disabling antivirus and internet is a good one, I received a lot of bsods while priming when I had the internet enabled, stupid windows update caused a few crashes, I use to think my overclock was unstable lol, actually it was fine, just background processes causing it. I install fresh OS's to minimize the background process as much as I can.


----------



## K2mil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15178205*
> Might be a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a fresh install is always nice. I do all my 3dmark benching driver reviews, prime testing on a different OS. I mean it's not worth it corrupting your main OS, it's hassle to reinstall everything if it gets corrupted. With a seperate HDD, you don't have any worries. At one time I actuall had 6 20GB partitions on a 250GB with a whole lot of different OS's.
> 
> One was soley for stability testing, the other's for benching. If any of them showed signs of corruption, all it took was a reinstall and I was back in business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I run prime I usually run without installing anything apart from the mobo drivers, that includes no internet connection or an antivirus. These little 'tips' are in the OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Disabling antivirus and internet is a good one, I received a lot of bsods while priming when I had the internet enabled, stupid windows update caused a few crashes, I use to think my overclock was unstable lol, actually it was fine, just background processes causing it. I install fresh OS's to minimize the background process as much as I can.


wow having a separate drive for benchmark make perfect sense to me ....well I already stress tested it while have all my software and antivirus installed on my ssd :wall: so having those bsod curupted my system ? or can I just keep it as it is ??


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15177797*
> ummm... I wouldn't do stress testing on an ssd, knowing they are limited writing cycles, it would make sense not to run prime on it, as it is supose to be your main OS on it. Can't remember fully but I think a 20GB partition on a HDD is more than enough for a windows 7 install, run prime 95 on that without any problems, OS gets corrupted?? just reinstall it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware of that, bottom line is that LLC is required against the voltage dropping to low. Read my other thread regarding radnom idle bsods etc here:
> 
> Solving / Fixing BSOD 124 on sandybridge. READ OP FIRST!!
> 
> I have shown a clear example of how LLC contributes to idle voltage and thus creating instability in some situations.
> 
> have a little read and let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, I havn't been following, whats seems to be the issue?


Okay, so I read through that, and whilst it was useful, I decided that I needed to try some things out for myself as well.

So I flashed to F6c after a CMOS reset and set the RAM back to 1600MHz with XMP, set Vcore to "normal" and offset to +0.05V, QPI/VTT to 1.1V, PLL to 1.7V, and set the rest of my preferences back to how I need them (disable unused controllers etc.)

Anyway, +0.05V put the voltage too high, so I adjusted it to -0.08V and...

0.96V at idle, 1.3V under load without an insta-crash in Prime95! So far, this is a definite result!









Now, because F6c still doesn't let you use LLC with offset voltage, the idle voltage is perhaps a little low. I guess the only way to tell that is to see if my PC crashes randomly when not in use or when I'm doing basic desktop tasks.


----------



## jam3s

munaim, I did 100 passes of IBT on standard. Gonna run 12+ hours of Custom Blend tonight









(4.5GHz at 1.375v)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil;15178533*
> wow having a separate drive for benchmark make perfect sense to me ....well I already stress tested it while have all my software and antivirus installed on my ssd :wall: so having those bsod curupted my system ? or can I just keep it as it is ??


I would install a new OS, but that's just me. Atleast if you do that, you have a working OS to fall back on if you have to. It might not be corrupted or anything, but I wouldn't take that chance, do it now before you install in other games etc. Get it out of the way, while your at it, get a hold of HDD make a couple partitions and install an OS on that and leave the other parition free, if you first one gets corrupted, just before you install a fresh OS, do it on the 2nd partition and just format the first one, and you can continue doing that as long as you want.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15178539*
> Okay, so I read through that, and whilst it was useful, I decided that I needed to try some things out for myself as well.
> 
> So I flashed to F6c after a CMOS reset and set the RAM back to 1600MHz with XMP, set Vcore to "normal" and offset to +0.05V, QPI/VTT to 1.1V, PLL to 1.7V, and set the rest of my preferences back to how I need them (disable unused controllers etc.)
> 
> Anyway, +0.05V put the voltage too high, so I adjusted it to -0.08V and...
> 
> 0.96V at idle, 1.3V under load without an insta-crash in Prime95! So far, this is a definite result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, because F6c still doesn't let you use LLC with offset voltage, the idle voltage is perhaps a little low. I guess the only way to tell that is to see if my PC crashes randomly when not in use or when I'm doing basic desktop tasks.


Unfortunatly im not familiar with gigabyte mobo's or the BIOS rev, but due to the issue's that some are facing I hope that they release another BIOS update soon.

Yep without LLC, it's a bit difficult to raise the idle voltage. Hope though, without it works fine but I wouldn't hold my breath on that. If you can, try a new fresh OS install on a HDD as I mentioned in the last few posts, even if you get countless bsods your okay as it won't be your main OS drive. I would hate to install a fresh OS on my main drive (especially on an ssd).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15179414*
> munaim, I did 100 passes of IBT on standard. Gonna run 12+ hours of Custom Blend tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (4.5GHz at 1.375v)


Looking forward to it bud, hopefully it's stable









OT








nearing 450pages lol


----------



## jam3s

Thanks munaim, so you say, start real temp at the same time as prime 95?

why is that? to have time measured?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15179609*
> Thanks munaim, so you say, start real temp at the same time as prime 95?
> 
> why is that? to have time measured?


To get a accurate reading of max temps during the entire duration that prime 95 is running.

It helps with the cooling sides of things in the spreadsheet, you get to see how a cooler is really performing under prime95 without 'cheating'









Remember the spreasheet/thread aint just for stability testing, can be beneficial to everyone, not just sandybridge user's. A multi purpose spreadhseet


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15179678*
> To get a accurate reading of max temps during the entire duration that prime 95 is running.
> 
> It helps with the cooling sides of things in the spreadsheet, you get to see how a cooler is really performing under prime95 without 'cheating'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the spreasheet/thread aint just for stability testing, can be beneficial to everyone, not just sandybridge user's. A multi purpose spreadhseet


awesome. I'm going to definitely do it. Wish me luck


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15179736*
> awesome. I'm going to definitely do it. Wish me luck












Good luck!!

*Edit:*

6999 posts


----------



## wanako

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


6999 posts










Most of them are probably here.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *K2mil*


wow having a separate drive for benchmark make perfect sense to me ....well I already stress tested it while have all my software and antivirus installed on my ssd :wall: so having those bsod curupted my system ? or can I just keep it as it is ??


That's exactly what I did after my first round of OC tests corrupted my OS. I got an old 160GB installed a seperate OS on that specifically to run benches and stress tests.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako;15180033*
> Most of them are probably here.


lol


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K2mil*


Ups.... I did all my stress testing on my Ssd I got number od BSOD... should I re install windows ???


Crap so did I...

Do you think that my SSD could be a problem in my crashes 16 hours into Prime 95?

Something weird happens when it crashes, my BIOS resets my boot priority so that my hard drive is first (SSD is my primary), so I have to go back in BIOS to change boot priority when it crashes sometime..

I guess I should restart my testing..

Does the blend test write to the drive? I figured it was just crunching calculations..


----------



## jam3s

edit


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


Crap so did I...

Do you think that my SSD could be a problem in my crashes 16 hours into Prime 95?

Something weird happens when it crashes, my BIOS resets my boot priority so that my hard drive is first (SSD is my primary), so I have to go back in BIOS to change boot priority when it crashes sometime..

I guess I should restart my testing..

Does the blend test write to the drive? I figured it was just crunching calculations..


Could be, no way to know.

If your BIOS start's acting a little 'wierd' clear the CMOS and try again. I don't think the blend test does any writing, it's just when the rig shutdowns and restarts it must do some cycles of writing, however, that's not a problem, unless your concious about how many writes etc your ssd does, IMHO you shouldn't really be doing any stress testing on it, what's more important is the BSOD, lots of bsods could corrupt OS.


----------



## keto

I posted about this in the Gigabyte 67/68 thread, but haven't had a response so I'll put it up here too, as I think more people will see it here....

(by the way, in case my rig doesn't show in sig, this is a 2500K + Z68X-UD3H-B3 bios vF10a)

...I don't know if this is specific to Giga's bios'. They call LLC 'Multi Step', I believe there are 10 steps. At level 5, load voltage will pass below (droop?) the bios setting. At level 6, it will (for me) always stay higher than the bios setting, even if it fluctuates downwards.

FOR EXAMPLE, I'm at 4.8, vcore is set to 1.410 and Power Step Level 6...
-at idle, it's much higher, mostly reporting 1.452 with occasional fluctuations to 1.464 or 1.440. 1.488 flashed on the screen briefly.
-at load, it spends almost all of the time at 1.440 but occasionally fluctuates to 1.428

Again, at level 5 under load, vcore fluctuates BELOW the bios setting and kills P95, though idle voltages are reporting .05-.10 lower.

I know there are a ton of other variables and settings, I've messed with most of them but this particular behaviour is nagging at me. Thoughts or suggestions?

**EDITED TO ADD** I've seen discussion of 'offset' which might(?) be pertinent to my question, but I don't have an offset option, nor can I find specific reference to VID in my bios.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keto*


I posted about this in the Gigabyte 67/68 thread, but haven't had a response so I'll put it up here too, as I think more people will see it here....

(by the way, in case my rig doesn't show in sig, this is a 2500K + Z68X-UD3H-B3 bios vF10a)

...I don't know if this is specific to Giga's bios'. They call LLC 'Multi Step', I believe there are 10 steps. At level 5, load voltage will pass below (droop?) the bios setting. At level 6, it will (for me) always stay higher than the bios setting, even if it fluctuates downwards.

FOR EXAMPLE, I'm at 4.8, vcore is set to 1.410 and Power Step Level 6...
-at idle, it's much higher, mostly reporting 1.452 with occasional fluctuations to 1.464 or 1.440. 1.488 flashed on the screen briefly.
-at load, it spends almost all of the time at 1.440 but occasionally fluctuates to 1.428

Again, at level 5 under load, vcore fluctuates BELOW the bios setting and kills P95, though idle voltages are reporting .05-.10 lower.

I know there are a ton of other variables and settings, I've messed with most of them but this particular behaviour is nagging at me. Thoughts or suggestions?

**EDITED TO ADD** I've seen discussion of 'offset' which might(?) be pertinent to my question, but I don't have an offset option, nor can I find specific reference to VID in my bios.


I do believe I came across a similar issue whlist helping somebody else: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ng-help-3.html

One of the most important things using LLC is to *reduce or eliminate* vdroop as much as possible, granted that mobo's vary and so does the vdroop, however increaing the vcore via voltage spikes with LLC can be dangerous.

That is why this is much better:

Quote:



Again, at level 5 under load, vcore fluctuates *BELOW* the bios setting and kills P95, though idle voltages are reporting .05-.10 lower.


atleast it is lower and you can increase the vcore in small increments to what is required for your stable overclock, that way you have more control of the vcore. Voltage fluctuations will happen, there is nothing that you can do to stop that, however what you can do is control it as much as possible, and I found that you can do that by reducing the LLC and increasing the vcore.

Keeping it below or the same as what is in the BIOS is the aim of LLC. Gigabyte BIOS has yet to fully mature, small but imprtant things like using offset with LLC is missing in some mobo's therefore some have to use manual vcore as a result of that.

When using manual voltage with Ultra high (75%) LLC my votlage didn't use to fluctuate as much, majority of the time it use to be at 1.472 and 1.480v which was fine. Ultra high LLC worked very well for my manual voltage selection.

When I recently changed to offset voltage with Ultra high (75%) LLC my vcore use to fluctuate under load to 1.464v / 1.472v / 1.480v / 1.488v. however what was strange was that it kept dropping to 1.464v at times.

I quickly changed to HIGH (50%) LLC with a higher offset value and it suprising responded very similarly to when I was using manual voltage, less fluctuation but the same stability and more importantly it didn't drop to 1.464v which was not stable prior to my first testing back when I started the club.

Hope that helps clear a few things up









By the way, have a little read at this: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...idge-read.html

Scroll down the OP to read a little about how LLC can determine stability and what affects it can have especially when used with offest voltage.


----------



## K2mil

Well all that os corruption because of BSOD make me think and I will re install it's not a big deal anyway only re download Crysis 2 is a headache... My interNet connection is only 3MB

While re installing windows should I keep all bios settings as default or keep my oc settings?

PS would you please update the spread sheet with my overclock i posted picture look post# 4360


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K2mil*


Well all that os corruption because of BSOD make me think and I will re install it's not a big deal anyway only re download Crysis 2 is a headache... My interNet connection is only 3MB

While re installing windows should I keep all bios settings as default or keep my oc settings?

PS would you please update the spread sheet with my overclock i posted picture look post# 4360


No should be fine. you can install it with how your bios settings are.

Sorry bud, might have missed that one, ill go back and update it right now


----------



## munaim1

Done K2mil









Your old submission to the club is still available in the old entries section which is sorted in alphabetical order, you can make your own comparison betwen your overclocks, voltage and temps, a bit like your own little database. Excellent job on getting the voltage down and the temps!!!

Previous submission:
*4489.6mhz 1.360v 14hrs 65-71-71-69* http://www.overclock.net/15019402-post4072.html

New Submission:
*4500.5mhz 1.320v 14hrs 64-68-68-68* http://www.overclock.net/15168670-post4360.html

Good job


----------



## K2mil

Thank you also in BIOS I use a v core 1.350 in windows under the load it shows 1.320 that's .030 difference I know that it's v droop. Is it ok or it's huge or regular what do you think ?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K2mil*


Thank you also in BIOS I use a v core 1.350 in windows under the load it shows 1.320 that's .030 difference I know that it's v droop. Is it ok or it's huge or regular what do you think ?


sounds okay, you could try increasing the LLC and reducing the vcore a little to the same load voltage of 1.320, but if it spikes above what you set in the BIOS than forget it, it's better to have that than vrise (voltage spike)

Example, you set it to 1.350 and under load the vcore is *1.320* which is what you need for stability,

You then increase the LLC by one and leave the vcore at 1.350 your load vcore will higher than 1.320v but could around 1.345v which would be perfect, however you would still have to lower your bios vcore to 1.325v in order to get 1.320v under load with that same LLC. As long as the LLC doesn't increase what is set in the BIOS you're fine.

Hope that's not too confusing.


----------



## K2mil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Hope that's not too confusing.










It's good education I'm new to oc and love it I have to get some old sata HDD FOR let's call it strict oc testing

If you don't mid I post some bios pictures tomorrow so you could take a look and any advice would be appreciated.

Also I thought I read somewhere that you looking forward to get new mobo I love my asrock extreme 7 gen 3 it's sick I recommend it plus if you get it then You would master it and maybe I could take some Notes

Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K2mil*


It's good education I'm new to oc and love it I have to get some old sata HDD FOR let's call it strict oc testing

If you don't mid I post some bios pictures tomorro so you could take a look and any advice would be appreciated.

Also I thought I read somewhere that you looking forward to get new mobo I love my asrock extreme 7 gen 3 it's sick I recommend it plus if you get it the. You would master it and maybe I cold take some Notes

Thanks


LOL believe it or not I too am still learning, I need to get the hang of the all the other mobo's BIOS settings lol so far gigabyte has been a challenge for me lol.

Yeah sure go ahead, I'll try and help you out the best I can. Still waiting on confirmation from Asus regardin my RMA then we'll see what I end up with. I soooo wat to get the extreme7, it's so sexy and with ton's of features for a great price, but the only thing I worry about is the BIOS support and how quickly Asrock tend to problems when required, im not talking weekly BIOS releases but there are some that have been complainning about it's BIOS support, more specifically the Z68 GEN3 mobo's. Because I'm into benching and suicide runs, I will probably wait until a crazy bencher gets a hold of it and shows it potential, but that might not happen soon, so I might even be that crazy bencher lol only without LN2 or phase.

We'll see what happens in the next few days, im pretty much swapping out mobo's on a daily basis, currently got a P67 extreme4 but that's going tomorrow, had that installed yesterday after I took out the WS revo I had since my mobo died, not sure what mobo is next to try lol but I will either esttle down with the extreme7 or the M4E.

Can't wait.


----------



## keto

munaim1 - many thanks for looking at my question.

My bios does not have any setting like 'offset'.

My observation from trying different LLC/Power Step levels with this board (I have tried from lvl 3 to lvl 7) is that the delta or difference between max idle voltage reading and minimum load voltage reading *that I have been able to observe* remains a pretty constant 0.60v - that is, the idle will have a high peak at (as in my earlier example) 1.488v and the load will have a low observed of 1.428v. The only difference is the starting point relative to the vcore number put into bios. The lower the LLC number, the greater the sag below the 'bios set vcore' at load (though, of course, the idle voltage is closer to the setting also). So ramping up the voltage and using a lower setting has 0 net gain, it ends up being the same thing.

Unless I'm totally missing the offset function, but if so it's called something completely different.

I also did not understand your point about using 'manual voltage'...as opposed to what, going on auto? I'd never do that in an overclocked system.

I'm looking good for stability (not done) about 3 hrs of P95, first hour was just short 1344/1792, now 2 hrs blend. 4.8, 1.410 vcore set, idle 1.452 (did see momentary 1.488) and load 1.428 (spends some time at 1.440). Max temp a momentary 71C, average 65-66C load.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keto*


munaim1 - many thanks for looking at my question.

My bios does not have any setting like 'offset'.

My observation from trying different LLC/Power Step levels with this board (I have tried from lvl 3 to lvl 7) is that the delta or difference between max idle voltage reading and minimum load voltage reading *that I have been able to observe* remains a pretty constant 0.60v - that is, the idle will have a high peak at (as in my earlier example) 1.488v and the load will have a low observed of 1.428v. The only difference is the starting point relative to the vcore number put into bios. The lower the LLC number, the greater the sag below the 'bios set vcore' at load (though, of course, the idle voltage is closer to the setting also). So ramping up the voltage and using a lower setting has 0 net gain, it ends up being the same thing.

Unless I'm totally missing the offset function, but if so it's called something completely different.










post a screenshots of your BIOS and we'll take it from ther, unfortunalt y Im going out at the moment and won't be back later on, however, I'll take a look and let you know what I think









My intial thought is that it's something to do with the BIOS reversion. I have come accross a lot of members that have been trying out different BIOS reversion, and one thing I do remember is that it does have something to do with voltage and llc setting.

For now I would recomend that you try and find 'someone' with a similar mobo and contact them regarding different BIOS reversions. I've mentioned this before, but my experience with gigabyte mobo's havn't been great due to reason's like this.

Here's another member that I had difficulty with: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...overclock.html

Anyways post your BIOS settings, preferably screenshots of the whole BIOS and we'll take it from there, but remember to look into the BIOS reversion thing I mentioned.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keto*


I'm looking good for stability (not done) about 3 hrs of P95, first hour was just short 1344/1792, now 2 hrs blend. 4.8, 1.410 vcore set, idle 1.452 (did see momentary 1.488) and load 1.428 (spends some time at 1.440). Max temp a momentary 71C, average 65-66C load.



set 1.410 - idle 1.452 - load 1.428









Now if you Reduced the LLC by one I would give this estimate:

set 1.410 - idle hopefuly lower than 1.452 - LOAD Hopefuly a *little* lower than 1.410 but very close.

What really happens when you set the LLC one down?


----------



## keto

I can answer your last question very quickly. I had vcore at 1.420 and LLC at 5. My load voltage dropped to 1.416, which was too low...I need somewhere right around 1.420-1.425 at 4.8. My idle was cruising along at 1.452, with fluctuations to 1.464 *that I saw*. I know this is a bit smaller than my stated delta of 0.60 in my prior post (0.48 in this case), but I wasn't at that setting long enough to say that I observed all the fluctuations - P95 failed quickly.

I need to learn to take screenshots LOL. 
I'll go investigate prior bios revisions. I have no SSD, which has been an improvement made in recent revisions, so that is of no concern to me.
Off to bed, will resume tomorrow, I'm in Mountain time zone.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Unfortunatly im not familiar with gigabyte mobo's or the BIOS rev, but due to the issue's that some are facing I hope that they release another BIOS update soon.

Yep without LLC, it's a bit difficult to raise the idle voltage. Hope though, without it works fine but I wouldn't hold my breath on that. If you can, try a new fresh OS install on a HDD as I mentioned in the last few posts, even if you get countless bsods your okay as it won't be your main OS drive. I would hate to install a fresh OS on my main drive (especially on an ssd).


Oh, man, I really can't be bothered with that.









I left it running all night and it's still alright, I know that's not a great test but it gives me a bit of hope.

After this, what can I do to reduce temperatures/voltage/increase lifespan? Would decreasing the PLL voltage from 1.7V help things? I basically want to be as nice to the CPU as possible, use as little power as possible, whilst keeping the 4.5GHz performance.


----------



## crUk

5ghz was too toasty on my chip. Still waiting for my nh-D14.
This will do for now.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Had to settle for this. All my 212+ can do.


----------



## Rops84

I think that if u are using fixed Vcore there is no need to use Vdropp. It is best to find Vdropp option that keeps ur voltage constant.

Why?

Because if there is no Vdropp u can set Vcore lower in Bios to get stable in Prime95 and ur idle Vcore is lower too...

When i was OC on fixed Vcore before i used those settings(ASrock MOBO- llc lvl 2)...
I use it still even when OC on offset.
Btw offset makes even lower Vcore possible, for my chip that is.

And i agree with Munami1... it is better to get BSOD a lot than to overvolt ur hardware.


----------



## Rops84

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718249

Ill just put it here... it s croatian record...
so i was wondering what u guys think about it...


----------



## alucardx

First of all thanks to all the contributors on this forum, I've been lurking for many weeks absorbing all of the information. I finished my new build a few nights ago and have begun overclocking and stress testing.

Thus far, I used the OC method outlined in this thread's OP.

I wanted to try to use the "offset method" but it got confusing so I decided for a more traditional fixed voltage for now.

I used the following settings per the OP with a few additions:

RAM - Manually configured per default timings (pc-1600 / 8-8-8-24 2T)
LLC - Ultra High
Speed step, c-states - Enabled / auto (defaults)
Turbo multiplier - 45
Vcore (fixed mode) - 1.335 (started with this for now)
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.70
all other voltages - defaults
CPU Current Capability - 140%
Phase and Duty Control - Extreme
EPU Power saving - Disabled
VRM Frequency - Manual - 350
Spread spectrum - disabled

So I set those settings last night, booted up first try with no issues, and I'm continuing to stress test right now at 4.5 GHz. I'm using Prime95 custom blends like this, http://www.overclock.net/14618583-post2807.html

Temps thus far:
Idle (highest idle value out of the 4 cores) = 36
Max (highest idle value out of the 4 cores) = 72

Voltages thus far per Realtemp 3.67:
Idle Vcore VID = 0.9957
Max Vcore VID = 1.3611 (fluctuates during Prime95 between that and 1.3561)

Few thoughts so far:
1. My biggest question is note above how my idle and max Vcore change. I thought this was only possible either with Intel/bios defaults, or by using a Vcore offset. However, in my setup, with a fixed Vcore of 1.335 my Vcore clocks down to .9957 (don't have exact value right now) and speed goes to 1.6GHz, and under load it ramps up. Am I missing something?

2. Since this is only my first try, I still have some tweaks to do. At this point since I believe I'm stable (still need a 12hr prime test), I may increase to 4.6 and beyond and see where I hit a wall.

3. I probably have some Vcore room and may look to try to decrease it a bit. I'm not sure how much higher in max temps that I'm comfortable with.

4. My Vcore per bios and Asus utility is set to 1.335v. However under load it is actually 1.3611. This is like opposite Vdroop. Is this because of the LLC of Ultra high? Should I try to tweak the system so these values try to match as close as possible?

5. Had some, possibly Asus specific, questions about Bios settings. Under CPU management, there's sections that have a "different" non-turbo multiplier setting. Is this how you configure what your minimum/idle clock down value is?


----------



## keto

Lest I mislead anyone from my posts the last couple of pages, I DID FIND DVID OFFSET in the Gibabyte bios. It's strange how it's set up though....

It's in Advanced Voltage Options, underneath CPU vcore, and greyed out when vcore is either on auto or set manually...but there's a third option (I'll edit it back in here it escapes me at the moment). When that option is picked, vcore is locked in and LLC/Multi Step is disabled/greyed out, but then Dynamic Vcore (DVID) comes to life - and that is where you can set either + or - offset.

It's there in the F4 bios, and there in the F10a bios, I flashed back and forth between them today experimenting.

Now, away I go to play with offset.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardx;15187819*
> 4. My Vcore per bios and Asus utility is set to 1.335v. However under load it is actually 1.3611. This is like opposite Vdroop. Is this because of the LLC of Ultra high? Should I try to tweak the system so these values try to match as close as possible?


Noticed that as well. I have LCC/Phase Control set to Extreme and vcore to 1.375, running Prime it ramps between 1.38v and 1.39v. When I had it set to Ultra High it ramped up as high as 1.38, and High setting it generally stayed below 1.375. I'm guessing its due to the higher LCC setting.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keto;15188520*
> Lest I mislead anyone from my posts the last couple of pages, I DID FIND DVID OFFSET in the Gibabyte bios. It's strange how it's set up though....
> 
> It's in Advanced Voltage Options, underneath CPU vcore, and greyed out when vcore is either on auto or set manually...but there's a third option (I'll edit it back in here it escapes me at the moment). When that option is picked, vcore is locked in and LLC/Multi Step is disabled/greyed out, but then Dynamic Vcore (DVID) comes to life - and that is where you can set either + or - offset.
> 
> It's there in the F4 bios, and there in the F10a bios, I flashed back and forth between them today experimenting.
> 
> Now, away I go to play with offset.


It's called "normal" voltage.

I didn't have much time to read through the thread this morning, otherwise I would have read your post and I would have been able to answer it this morning. Oh well, glad you found it now.


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keto;15188520*
> Lest I mislead anyone from my posts the last couple of pages, I DID FIND DVID OFFSET in the Gibabyte bios. It's strange how it's set up though....
> 
> It's in Advanced Voltage Options, underneath CPU vcore, and greyed out when vcore is either on auto or set manually...but there's a third option (I'll edit it back in here it escapes me at the moment). When that option is picked, vcore is locked in and LLC/Multi Step is disabled/greyed out, but then Dynamic Vcore (DVID) comes to life - and that is where you can set either + or - offset.
> 
> It's there in the F4 bios, and there in the F10a bios, I flashed back and forth between them today experimenting.
> 
> Now, away I go to play with offset.


Be aware though, that since LLC does not work with DVID (I'm guessing because of the 'fancy' Multi-Step LLC) you're not likely to get good results. I'm playing around with DVID now and at 4.6GHz I can get the load voltage handled by adding .070v (=1.320v) but the idle voltage is still 1.044v-1.056v in windows at which point I'm just waiting for an idle BSOD.

But by all means, feel free to share your findings


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keto;15184547*
> I can answer your last question very quickly. I had vcore at 1.420 and LLC at 5. My load voltage dropped to 1.416, which was too low...I need somewhere right around 1.420-1.425 at 4.8. My idle was cruising along at 1.452, with fluctuations to 1.464 *that I saw*. I know this is a bit smaller than my stated delta of 0.60 in my prior post (0.48 in this case), but I wasn't at that setting long enough to say that I observed all the fluctuations - P95 failed quickly.
> 
> I need to learn to take screenshots LOL.
> I'll go investigate prior bios revisions. I have no SSD, which has been an improvement made in recent revisions, so that is of no concern to me.
> Off to bed, will resume tomorrow, I'm in Mountain time zone.


In that case I would say level 5 is better, remember the more your reduce LLC the more you need to increase the vcore. Which basically means you need to set your vcore to atleast 1.435 or similar to actually get a load of 1.420v and not 1.416v. Im amazed at the levle of vrise you get under idle. Even if you set hte vcore in the bios to 1.435v under idle it shouldn't be that higher, maybe a couple notch's which is fine, after all idle voltage is not really important, more so when you use offset.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15184604*
> Oh, man, I really can't be bothered with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left it running all night and it's still alright, I know that's not a great test but it gives me a bit of hope.
> 
> After this, what can I do to reduce temperatures/voltage/increase lifespan? Would decreasing the PLL voltage from 1.7V help things? I basically want to be as nice to the CPU as possible, use as little power as possible, whilst keeping the 4.5GHz performance.


If you have a stable setting, the only you can do is start reducing each voltage in small increments and re-test, you may have luck taking the PLL voltage down further.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crUk;15185264*
> 5ghz was too toasty on my chip. Still waiting for my nh-D14.
> This will do for now.
> Had to settle for this. All my 212+ can do.


I'll the add submission a bit later one. Hopefully everything is in chekc, unfortunatly due to my internet connection at this moment I could not view the pics, however maybe later on it'll be fine. Anways Like I said, I'll add it to the spreadsheet later on. Thanks again









*EDIT:*

Just realised you're using the wrong version of realtemp. Please download hte latest one just below the RULES section Soory bud, it won't be fair to al the others. Please refer to the rules when you get a chance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15185533*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718249
> 
> Ill just put it here... it s croatian record...
> so i was wondering what u guys think about it...


Very impressive!!!! is that your chip???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardx;15187819*
> First of all thanks to all the contributors on this forum, I've been lurking for many weeks absorbing all of the information. I finished my new build a few nights ago and have begun overclocking and stress testing.
> 
> Thus far, I used the OC method outlined in this thread's OP.
> 
> I wanted to try to use the "offset method" but it got confusing so I decided for a more traditional fixed voltage for now.
> 
> I used the following settings per the OP with a few additions:
> 
> RAM - Manually configured per default timings (pc-1600 / 8-8-8-24 2T)
> LLC - Ultra High
> Speed step, c-states - Enabled / auto (defaults)
> Turbo multiplier - 45
> Vcore (fixed mode) - 1.335 (started with this for now)
> CPU PLL Voltage - 1.70
> all other voltages - defaults
> CPU Current Capability - 140%
> Phase and Duty Control - Extreme
> EPU Power saving - Disabled
> VRM Frequency - Manual - 350
> Spread spectrum - disabled
> 
> So I set those settings last night, booted up first try with no issues, and I'm continuing to stress test right now at 4.5 GHz. I'm using Prime95 custom blends like this, http://www.overclock.net/14618583-post2807.html
> 
> Temps thus far:
> Idle (highest idle value out of the 4 cores) = 36
> Max (highest idle value out of the 4 cores) = 72
> 
> Voltages thus far per Realtemp 3.67:
> Idle Vcore VID = 0.9957
> Max Vcore VID = 1.3611 (fluctuates during Prime95 between that and 1.3561)
> 
> Few thoughts so far:
> 1. My biggest question is note above how my idle and max Vcore change. I thought this was only possible either with Intel/bios defaults, or by using a Vcore offset. However, in my setup, with a fixed Vcore of 1.335 my Vcore clocks down to .9957 (don't have exact value right now) and speed goes to 1.6GHz, and under load it ramps up. Am I missing something?
> 
> 2. Since this is only my first try, I still have some tweaks to do. At this point since I believe I'm stable (still need a 12hr prime test), I may increase to 4.6 and beyond and see where I hit a wall.
> 
> 3. I probably have some Vcore room and may look to try to decrease it a bit. I'm not sure how much higher in max temps that I'm comfortable with.
> 
> 4. My Vcore per bios and Asus utility is set to 1.335v. However under load it is actually 1.3611. This is like opposite Vdroop. Is this because of the LLC of Ultra high? Should I try to tweak the system so these values try to match as close as possible?
> 
> 5. Had some, possibly Asus specific, questions about Bios settings. Under CPU management, there's sections that have a "different" non-turbo multiplier setting. Is this how you configure what your minimum/idle clock down value is?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keto;15188520*
> Lest I mislead anyone from my posts the last couple of pages, I DID FIND DVID OFFSET in the Gibabyte bios. It's strange how it's set up though....
> 
> It's in Advanced Voltage Options, underneath CPU vcore, and greyed out when vcore is either on auto or set manually...but there's a third option (I'll edit it back in here it escapes me at the moment). When that option is picked, vcore is locked in and LLC/Multi Step is disabled/greyed out, but then Dynamic Vcore (DVID) comes to life - and that is where you can set either + or - offset.
> 
> It's there in the F4 bios, and there in the F10a bios, I flashed back and forth between them today experimenting.
> 
> Now, away I go to play with offset.


Firstly you can go ahead and enable Spread Spectrum, it doesn't effect Asus mobo's and overclocking, it should only be disabled when tweaking BCLK.

Secondly amke sure RAM is running at stock either via XMP or by setting the timings and voltage manually, then we can concentrate on the CPU overclocking.

1.355v seems like a high starting point, personally I would start at 1.25v, I have seen 1.212v stable 4.5ghz. Manual voltage would be a good place to start then we can move onto offset voltage.

Voltage reading should be done with cpu-z as VID is different from vcore. Realtemp displays the VID and not the actual vcore. It is only used for when you subtract or add value to that VID value to gain a respective voltage when using the offset method. 72c under prime testing is fine, please read the *** Max safe voltage and temps for Sandybridge*** in the OP for more info.

1:
Is that using Cpu-z? I find it strange how the vcore can clock down without offset. As mentioned before use cpu-z for all vcore readings unless you have a gigabyte Z68 mobo.

2:
As mentioned above I think your vcore starting point of 1.355v for 4.5ghz is way tooo much, start at a lower value and work your way up, you'll be suprised and might even find that a much lower vcore than 1.355v would stabalize 4.5ghz.

3:
Again as mentioned read the ***safe max voltage and temps for sandybridge and make your decision. I would personally say upto 85c under stress testing is fine.

4:
The most important ones are BIOS and cpu-z, forget asus software. LLC helps eliminate or reduce the vdroop as much as possible, you may not exactly get the value that you set in the BIOS but ultra high usually works best for Asus mobo's, however Im using High with Offset mode which worked better for me, but we'll get to that a bit later on after you have found the right voltage for your 4.5ghz overclock.

5:
Had some, possibly Asus specific, questions about Bios settings. Under CPU management, there's sections that have a "different" non-turbo multiplier setting. Is this how you configure what your minimum/idle clock down value is?

The cpu ratio is usually left alone and the turbo multiplier is what allows us to overclock, well that is how I've been my overclocks. The Safety features are available in that section, more specifically C1E and Speedstep allow the multiplier to drop when the cpu is idling, however you cannot control the level of downclock, that's just the way it is. If you use Offset as opposed to manual in combinbation with C1E and Speedstep it allows the voltage to drop along with the mulitplier.

Hope that answer's your question's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery;15188619*
> Noticed that as well. I have LCC/Phase Control set to Extreme and vcore to 1.375, running Prime it ramps between 1.38v and 1.39v. When I had it set to Ultra High it ramped up as high as 1.38, and High setting it generally stayed below 1.375. I'm guessing its due to the higher LCC setting.


LLC shoudln't be set to extreme as that will cause Voltage spikes, I would much rather reduce hte LLC a notch or two and control the vcore in that way using small increments changes of manual or offset voltage.

Poeple tend to forget the aim of LLC, it is there to compensate the vdroop not increase the voltage higher than what is set in the BIOS, if you need a higher vcore value it makes sense to incarese the vcore. There is a reason why Asus and other companies have allowed us to change the vcore in very small increments, bit more control of the vcore. LLC can be eccentric, but used correctly it can help.


----------



## Jeppzer

Had my first 0x116 error today.









Tho, it came after 10 days of 24/4 folding and gaming so I'm not all that surprised.
I think I _can_ call it stable. But still!


----------



## alucardx

thanks for the response.

I guess my biggest misunderstanding was Vcore != VID. With a quick google search on this forum I found that, "VID is the stock settings your cpu runs on. Your vcore is what is set at in bios."

munaim1 - It may help when you get time to include that note in your OP. I've read the OP many times and that wasn't clear to me, it's probably there already but maybe I missed it.

So now my correct voltages:
Voltages thus far per CPU-Z & Realtemp 3.67:
Idle Vcore = 1.344 - 1.346
Idle VID = 0.9957
Max VID = 1.3611 (fluctuates during Prime95 between that and 1.3561)
Max Vcore = 1.328 (lower than idle Vcore which makes sense now)

Lets assume my BIOS Vcore of 1.335 was my stable setting. If I wanted to switch this into "offset voltage overclocking" than I would have to use a negative offset of -0.0331 to match what my "real" Vcore is under load? Then, because I'm using the negative offset method, I run the risk of BSOD's at idle because my Vcore would drop to 0.9626?

Now lets assume I had a stable OC at a BIOS Vcore setting of 1.25. Would the corresponding VID change based on my BIOS Vcore value, or is it hardcoded based on the multiplier I'm using?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardx;15189624*
> thanks for the response.
> 
> I guess my biggest misunderstanding was Vcore != VID. With a quick google search on this forum I found that, "VID is the stock settings your cpu runs on. Your vcore is what is set at in bios."
> 
> munaim1 - It may help when you get time to include that note in your OP. I've read the OP many times and that wasn't clear to me, it's probably there already but maybe I missed it.
> 
> So now my correct voltages:
> Voltages thus far per CPU-Z & Realtemp 3.67:
> Idle Vcore = 1.344 - 1.346
> Idle VID = 0.9957
> Max VID = 1.3611 (fluctuates during Prime95 between that and 1.3561)
> Max Vcore = 1.328 (lower than idle Vcore which makes sense now)
> 
> Lets assume my BIOS Vcore of 1.335 was my stable setting. If I wanted to switch this into "offset voltage overclocking" than I would have to use a negative offset of -0.0331 to match what my "real" Vcore is under load? Then, because I'm using the negative offset method, I run the risk of BSOD's at idle because my Vcore would drop to 0.9626?
> 
> Now lets assume I had a stable OC at a BIOS Vcore setting of 1.25. Would the corresponding VID change based on my BIOS Vcore value, or is it hardcoded based on the multiplier I'm using?


I've mainly concentrated on manual voltage because it is much easier to follow, that is probably why I havn't mentioned it in the OP. I alwasy tell people that find your overclock using manual votlage as it is easier to do so then you can switch to offset mode. I'll add some offset and VID info when I get a chance









VID is not important at all really, it's just used for when you decide that you want to use offset, the VID value is not consistant and it changes all the time and I believe that is associated with the mulitplier.

LOL im getting a little confused now







have a little read at this: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1120367-how-use-offset-voltage-2500k.html

*EDIT:*

If you VID at 4.5ghz using ultra high is around 1.3510 and you require 1.3710 then you would need to use the + to add 0.020 to that VID value so your vcore would read 1.3710 under load. if you require a lower value under load then you will obvisouly use the - sign to reduce the value form the VID to obtain that lowered vcore.


----------



## crUk

I didn't realize that. So that's why i wasn't getting the other info on Realtmp. Just got the latest version. I'll repost when my d14 comes in. Run will be for 5ghz maybe more.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crUk;15189842*
> I didn't realize that. So that's why i wasn't getting the other info on Realtmp. Just got the latest version. I'll repost when my d14 comes in. Run will be for 5ghz maybe more.


lol no worries, hopefully your 5ghz is stable!!! good luck


----------



## PR-Imagery

Here's my 12hr+ stable Prime run. Ran it for around 18hrs(forgot to load up RealTemp at first)


----------



## munaim1

Come on guys, I hate to turn you away, but please refer to the rules otherwise the spreasheet becomes inconsistant and I'm a bit of a perfection and it's not fair on all the other's.









Realtemp 3.67+ is needed. *Everything* is available in the OP.


----------



## K2mil

Hi Munaim

Here are some screen shots of my BIOS please take a look and see if there is anything I should adjust for rock solid overclock:sniper:


----------



## munaim1

If that is the lowest vcore you can have for that overclock then obviously leave the vcore alone.

I would maye start reducing the PLL votlage in small increments as much as you can as long as it holds that stability.

Everything else looks pretty good to me.

You could maybe think about changing to offset now, it'll help overall temps and the longitivity of your chip.

I noticed that you have the C states disabled, only benefit to that is that it's help against the idle random bsods when using offset voltage, however I recommend leaving C1E and Speedstep on when using either method, manual or offset and that page everything else should be on default. Like this:










Hope that helps


----------



## K2mil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


You could maybe think about changing to offset now, it'll help overall temps and the longitivity of your chip.

Hope that helps










Again could you explain little more in detail how exactly I suppose to do it ??


----------



## BradleyW

Is it possible for the CPU not to run at full speed in lets say.....BF3 beta?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Is it possible for the CPU not to run at full speed in lets say.....BF3 beta?


Disable turbo in realtemp and should lock it at 3.3ghz.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Disable turbo in realtemp and should lock it at 3.3ghz.










Could i just disable turbo and then set the multi in the CPU section?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Could i just disable turbo and then set the multi in the CPU section?


Why would you wana do that?? If you want to disable the overclock on the fly just disable turbo using realtemp.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K2mil*


Again could you explain little more in detail how exactly I suppose to do it ??


What voltage do you require for your overclock?

You need to know your VID for your particular multiplier.










Put the cpu under load and you should be able to see the currect VID.

You have to work out the difference between your VID and vcore and use that diffference when you set your offset value.

For example, if your VID is 1.355v and you require 1.365v for your overclock, change the offset to + and 0.010 to equal 1.365v under load. if you require a negative value vcore from the VID then set the sign to - and subtract the difference to what vcore you need.

Hope that clears things up.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quick Test @ 4.9, will run full blend later


----------



## munaim1

Seems like a pretty big jump from your 4800.2mhz 1.408v overclock?? might not be worth it bud...^^


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Seems like a pretty big jump from your 4800.2mhz 1.408v overclock?? might not be worth it bud...^^











i left all settings on auto besides vcore and ram voltage


----------



## keto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15189234*
> In that case I would say level 5 is better, remember the more your reduce LLC the more you need to increase the vcore. Which basically means you need to set your vcore to atleast 1.435 or similar to actually get a load of 1.420v and not 1.416v. Im amazed at the levle of vrise you get under idle. Even if you set hte vcore in the bios to 1.435v under idle it shouldn't be that higher, maybe a couple notch's which is fine, after all idle voltage is not really important, more so when you use offset.


Bang on, 1.435 vcore with level 5 is where I'm at...reads 1.428 under load, am 3 hours into P95 blend and going to let it run overnight. Still disconcerting to see 1.5 at idle (CPUz) on the spikes, 1.472 is the common idle. Temps not a concern though, 30C at idle. This is with all the C1, C3/C6, and a bunch of other goodies enabled - turning them off doesn't seem to reduce voltage requirement or add stability up to where I am now.

I loaded windows and started prime with the same vcore at 4.9 but fairly quickly BSOD'd out of P95.

Did find and mess around with offset today, but can't be used with either LLC or manual voltage settings in my bios so it's only usefull up to ~4.5. I can do 4.5 everything including vcore auto/enabled, it really is that easy up to that point, so the offset is essentially useless the way Gigabyte has it set up.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15190232*
> Realtemp 3.67+ is needed. *Everything* is available in the OP.


DARNIT!!!
Didn't even realize there was a new version out.


----------



## SMK

So.. Do I need To show #3 while it's running? Ram, mobo, And task manager processes during load? Or after? Two diff ss?


----------



## bradleyg5

What's the deal with VRM frequency? Why boost it to 350 and why not boost it more?


----------



## keto

Verification attached


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keto*


Bang on, 1.435 vcore with level 5 is where I'm at...reads 1.428 under load, am 3 hours into P95 blend and going to let it run overnight. Still disconcerting to see 1.5 at idle (CPUz) on the spikes, 1.472 is the common idle. Temps not a concern though, 30C at idle. This is with all the C1, C3/C6, and a bunch of other goodies enabled - turning them off doesn't seem to reduce voltage requirement or add stability up to where I am now.

I loaded windows and started prime with the same vcore at 4.9 but fairly quickly BSOD'd out of P95.

Did find and mess around with offset today, but can't be used with either LLC or manual voltage settings in my bios so it's only usefull up to ~4.5. I can do 4.5 everything including vcore auto/enabled, it really is that easy up to that point, so the offset is essentially useless the way Gigabyte has it set up.


Sounds like you got the hang of it, unfortunatly as I've mentioned before, Gigabyte BIOS is still not at 100% so offset cannot be used with LLC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SMK*


So.. Do I need To show #3 while it's running? Ram, mobo, And task manager processes during load? Or after? Two diff ss?


Cpu-z main tab with memory is enough. If you're running a custom blend with RAM then show the task manager.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bradleyg5*


What's the deal with VRM frequency? Why boost it to 350 and why not boost it more?


According to a few guides it brings better stabilityat 350, havn't personally tried it over 350.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keto*


Verification attached


Sorry bud, realtemp must be running as long as prime95 is. Refer to rule 3 and the small print. Take a look at the other submission template here, that was mine minus a few things from the rules before it got amended.


----------



## SMK

Thought custom blend was the only way to change ram usage to 90%

EDIT: 10 hours into my run and my 2 year old gets into the desk and hits the power button........... (sigh) time to start over.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SMK*


Thought custom blend was the only way to change ram usage to 90%

EDIT: 10 hours into my run and my 2 year old gets into the desk and hits the power button........... (sigh) time to start over.


Yeah custom blend allows you to change the RAM usage.

LOL kids hey....


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15200979*
> Sounds like you got the hang of it, unfortunatly as I've mentioned before, Gigabyte BIOS is still not at 100% so offset cannot be used with LLC.


If you're implying it will be fixed at some point, it won't. Got an official answer saying it's not supported in their Z68 based lineup. And hoping for a random beta BIOS to enable it is meh.

As I mentioned earlier tho, I managed to use offset (DVID in Gigabyte terminology) without LLC for a few days now @ 4.6GHz. My idle voltage is ~1.050v though and it seems a bit low for my taste. Temps are great - ~32C idle.

Is it just a matter of time before the idle BSOD's starts slapping me in the face you think? I got C-states disabled ofc.

It's a shame there's no 'stresstest' for the idle BSOD's cept for idle time


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FoLmEr*


If you're implying it will be fixed at some point, it won't. Got an official answer saying it's not supported in their Z68 based lineup. And hoping for a random beta BIOS to enable it is meh.

As I mentioned earlier tho, I managed to use offset (DVID in Gigabyte terminology) without LLC for a few days now @ 4.6GHz. My idle voltage is ~1.050v though and it seems a bit low for my taste. Temps are great - ~32C idle.

Is it just a matter of time before the idle BSOD's starts slapping me in the face you think? I got C-states disabled ofc.

It's a shame there's no 'stresstest' for the idle BSOD's cept for idle time










I'm not really that up to date with Gigabyte, but why the hell won't they fix the issue? ewwww not liking gigabyte at the minute.

I guess all you have to do is wait and see unfortunatly.


----------



## Ellis

I'm guessing they don't see it as an issue, more as a feature which isn't supported on their motherboards.

But I agree that it's silly and they should enable it. Luckily I've encountered no problems at all with my chip idling at 0.96V. After all, it idled about that low at stock speeds with auto voltage, and it's still running at the same speed because it underclocks to 1.6GHz at idle.


----------



## BradleyW

What's the best "Generic" settings for a stable 4.5Ghz?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What's the best "Generic" settings for a stable 4.5Ghz?


Sounds dangerous.

Seriously though, I'd spend the extra time to get the right overclock for your system, otherwise you'll end up using too much voltage or having something that's not stable. What's wrong with your 4.8GHz overclock anyway?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What's the best "Generic" settings for a stable 4.5Ghz?


There isn't one, as every chip is different there is no one universal setting.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


There isn't one, as every chip is different there is no one universal setting.


Ok, give me the average settings for 4.5Ghz?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Ok, give me the average settings for 4.5Ghz?











Do mean in terms of vcore? or everything else?


----------



## Arimis5226

I've been reading on other forums that people with 16gb of ram (or is it 4 sticks?) generally require higher cpu V settings for stability. Last night, I increased my VCCIO V and DRAM V, and decreased my CPU V (to levels that have historically caused BSOD within 5 minutes of starting P95 blend), but this time I went for at least 6 hours before the system froze. I say froze because when I woke up this morning, my screen was black and had no HD activity. Required a hard reset, and when I checked my logs I didn't see anything critical, but some informational events were posting until the 6 hour mark.

I'm wondering if anyone else here with 16gb of ram with DRAM V set to 1.5V XMP requirements have experienced anything similar with regards to VCCIO.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Do mean in terms of vcore? or everything else?


Vcore, PLL, what should be set to extreme, what should not ext.
Also quick question, by running my DVD drive in the Marvell controllor, does this effect fps in games? I know it sounds crazy.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Vcore, PLL, what should be set to extreme, what should not ext.
Also quick question, by running my DVD drive in the Marvell controllor, does this effect fps in games? I know it sounds crazy.


You can work out the average vcore by going through all the 4.5ghz overclocks in the spreadsheet.

Pll votlage varies amongst motherboards.

LLC varies because of vdroop, vdroop is not the same accross all motherboards.

Everything else varies amongst motherbarods, that is why there is no generic setting for all rigs.

If you take a look at the guides and check out each option there are recommendations on what values may bring better stability, however not all will be runnign one particular value that is why it is difficult to find the average setting.

It's basically finding a value for each setting that works best for *YOU*, however there are things like C states that can be left on default without it affecting stability and overclocking, if the other setings are configured correctly.

Regarding the dvd drive, im not sure, I shouldn't think so, maybe someone else can answer that.

Hope that helps clear things up


----------



## BradleyW

Well, something is bothering me. In Bf3, my fps is lower when the cpu is overclocked.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well, something is bothering me. In Bf3, my fps is lower when the cpu is overclocked.


ewwww. im starting to hate BF3 lol it's still in beta and people are banging on about it's problem like its the end of the world. no offence.









Try a different game and see what happens.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


ewwww. im starting to hate BF3 lol it's still in beta and people are banging on about it's problem like its the end of the world. no offence.









Try a different game and see what happens.


To my knowledge it's fine in other stuff. I ran cinebench at 4.5GHz HT and got 8.77 so that looks correct....i think.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


To my knowledge it's fine in other stuff. I ran cinebench at 4.5GHz HT and got 8.77 so that looks correct....i think.


then it's the game not your overclock.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


then it's the game not your overclock.


Does 8.77 look about right for 4.5Ghz HT?


----------



## coastgm

Here are my overclocking results after 25 hours of Prime 95 test. I stopped the test at 25 hours thinking that was enough.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Does 8.77 look about right for 4.5Ghz HT?


Sounds about right, you can if there are some available here: http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...scores-21.html

and here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...benches-4.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coastgm*


Here are my overclocking results after 25 hours of Prime 95 test. I stopped the test at 25 hours thinking that was enough.


I'll add you in a few mintues.









*EDIT:*

Done, thanks for contributing and following all the rules +rep, grab your sig from the OP.

Welcome to the club and OCN


----------



## silvrr

Bah, forgot to add my screen name in notepad, I hope its still valid. Fluctuates between 1.208 and 1.216 but my vcore is set at 1.20, not sure whats causing the jump.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr;15205861*
> Bah, forgot to add my screen name in notepad, I hope its still valid. Fluctuates between 1.208 and 1.216 but my vcore is set at 1.20, not sure whats causing the jump.


please add the pic as an attachment. Don't worry I'll still add you, i'm feeling generous now


----------



## BradleyW

Does the pci-e share with the other sata ports? If i install usb 3.0 drivers, will that also use some pci-e bandwidth?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15206893*
> Does the pci-e share with the other sata ports? If i install usb 3.0 drivers, will that also use some pci-e bandwidth?


I'm not entirely sure, but I think I read somewhere that it doesn't but you'll have to confirm that with somebody else. Sorry bud.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15207055*
> I'm not entirely sure, but I think I read somewhere that it doesn't but you'll have to confirm that with somebody else. Sorry bud.


Ok hopefully someone else in the club knows about bandwidth. Thanks for the info anyway


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15206876*
> please add the pic as an attachment. Don't worry I'll still add you, i'm feeling generous now


There you go.


----------



## BradleyW

I might just pull one of my HDD's!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr;15207258*
> There you go.


Thanks







I'll ad you right now.

_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 140 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask or post your problem here*


----------



## SMK

Here you go munaim1


----------



## Stuuut

Hey guys just a quick question about my vcore.
So my CPU is still at stock and when running prime95 my vcore is 1.3361 isn't this to high for stock? Isn't this normally around 1.2?


----------



## alucardx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stuuut*


Hey guys just a quick question about my vcore.
So my CPU is still at stock and when running prime95 my vcore is 1.3361 isn't this to high for stock? Isn't this normally around 1.2?


not necessarily. Intel has said max voltage for these chips is ~1.5v but most aren't comfortable going that high. when leaving everything at auto, that is what your chips vcore is programmed to go up to, which is the VID. It is known that on auto settings for turbo setting the Intel value is typically much higher than is needed. I would say probably a full +.1v too high.

you could probably oc to 4.0ghz and still use less voltage than 1.3361.


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Does the pci-e share with the other sata ports? If i install usb 3.0 drivers, will that also use some pci-e bandwidth?


The P8Z68-V Pro/P8P67 Pro boards have an option in the BIOS under Advanced UEFI, Advanced tab, Onboard device configuration, PCI-E Express X16_3 slot (black) bandwidth [Auto]. The manual for the MoBo does a pretty good job of explaining this option.

[Auto] PCIeX16_3 slot runs at X1 mode for system resource optimization. (PCIeX1_2 will be disabled.)

[X4 mode] PCIeX16_3 slot runs at X4 mode for high performance support. (USB3_34, eSATA ports, PCIeX1_2 will be disabled.)

[X1 mode] PCIeX16_3 slot runs at X1 mode with all slots enabled. (USB3_34 will be disabled.)

In a nutshell, the answer to your question is YES THEY DO, and there isn't enough bandwidth to go around to use all of these options at the same time. So you're going to have to decide (unless you upgrade your mobo) what you do and don't want to use. That's the way I understand it anyways. If I'm wrong, someone please correct me.

Edit: Simplest solution for me was the [Auto] option, since I don't PCIeX16_3 or PCIeX1_2.


----------



## Doming0

Doming0 
Asus P8Z68-V w/ i5 2500k
8GB GSkill 1600mhz RAM
Corsair H100










Sorry for the small picture.. hopefully it is acceptable.

EDIT: My motherboard temp is stating 123 C! ***? Shutting down... lol


----------



## SMK

Geeze doming0, with that H100 at 1.35v.. that looks hot! Are you in a sauna?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK;15209045*
> Here you go munaim1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doming0;15213191*
> Doming0
> Asus P8Z68-V w/ i5 2500k
> 8GB GSkill 1600mhz RAM
> Corsair H100
> 
> Sorry for the small picture.. hopefully it is acceptable.
> 
> EDIT: My motherboard temp is stating 123 C! ***? Shutting down... lol


It's viewable lol, don't worry about motherboard temp, it's probably asus software of some kind acting stupid like always.

I'll add both of you know, sorry for the late response. By the way welcome to OCN and the club









It should be up in the next few minutes.









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> 
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;15212457*
> The P8Z68-V Pro/P8P67 Pro boards have an option in the BIOS under Advanced UEFI, Advanced tab, Onboard device configuration, PCI-E Express X16_3 slot (black) bandwidth [Auto]. The manual for the MoBo does a pretty good job of explaining this option.
> 
> [Auto] PCIeX16_3 slot runs at X1 mode for system resource optimization. (PCIeX1_2 will be disabled.)
> 
> [X4 mode] PCIeX16_3 slot runs at X4 mode for high performance support. (USB3_34, eSATA ports, PCIeX1_2 will be disabled.)
> 
> [X1 mode] PCIeX16_3 slot runs at X1 mode with all slots enabled. (USB3_34 will be disabled.)
> 
> In a nutshell, the answer to your question is YES THEY DO, and there isn't enough bandwidth to go around to use all of these options at the same time. So you're going to have to decide (unless you upgrade your mobo) what you do and don't want to use. That's the way I understand it anyways. If I'm wrong, someone please correct me.
> 
> Edit: Simplest solution for me was the [Auto] option, since I don't PCIeX16_3 or PCIeX1_2.


Ok, if i don't use USB 3.0 and i use 4 light blue sata ports and one white port and i don't use the 3rd pcie, what exact settings should i set in the bios? I've already disabled usb 3.0 support.


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15214396*
> Ok, if i don't use USB 3.0 and i use 4 light blue sata ports and one white port and i don't use the 3rd pcie, what exact settings should i set in the bios? I've already disabled usb 3.0 support.


Well, the safe answer would be to set it to [X1 Mode], as this will only disable USB3, and run PCIeX16_3 (the long black one) in X1 mode (which you don't care about).

IF you ever want to use USB3, and you DON'T use PCIeX1_2 (the second smallest blue one), then you can just change the option to [Auto].

IF you ever want to use PCIeX16_3 in X4 mode, and dont care about the other two options above, then goto [X4 Mode].

Just to clarify, the eSata connections the manual is referring to would be the external Sata connectors located on the IO plate for the mobo. The internal Sata connectors DO NOT share bandwidth with any PCIe slots that I'm aware of.

Good to go?


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision;14246596*
> Here's my contribution.


how can it have so lil voltage and be stable, and some with 1.45 can't even stand?


----------



## combatflexo

Does anyone recommend a particular overclocking guide in the main thread out of these.

*************OTHER GUIDES**************

P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners ASUS Mobo

The ULTIMATE Sandy Bridge OC Guide (Gigabyte Mobo - Awesome thread, special thanks to sin)

Official ASUS P8P67 Series Overclocking Guide and Information JJ @ ASUS

P67/Z68 BIOS Guide - BASIC~Intermediate Overclocking Raja @ ASUS

MSI P67 Overclocking Guide Great Read for MSI users.

Reading over some of them I like this one the best
P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners ASUS Mobo

I want to oc to anywhere between 4-4.5GHz and I would be a happy camper. I just built my pc on Tuesday in my sig. Should I wait until the break in period for the thermal paste or just just dive right in now. Also would switching the turbo switch(tpu I think on my mobo) overclock my pc just fine or do all the manual stuff.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatflexo;15215152*
> Does anyone recommend a particular overclocking guide in the main thread out of these.
> 
> *************OTHER GUIDES**************
> 
> P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners ASUS Mobo
> 
> The ULTIMATE Sandy Bridge OC Guide (Gigabyte Mobo - Awesome thread, special thanks to sin)
> 
> Official ASUS P8P67 Series Overclocking Guide and Information JJ @ ASUS
> 
> P67/Z68 BIOS Guide - BASIC~Intermediate Overclocking Raja @ ASUS
> 
> MSI P67 Overclocking Guide Great Read for MSI users.
> 
> Reading over some of them I like this one the best
> P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners ASUS Mobo
> 
> I want to oc to anywhere between 4-4.5GHz and I would be a happy camper. I just built my pc on Tuesday in my sig. Should I wait until the break in period for the thermal paste or just just dive right in now. Also would switching the turbo switch(tpu I think on my mobo) overclock my pc just fine or do all the manual stuff.


You'll find templates, find OC information and get help in our Club:

*>>The Official ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 Series Owners Club>>*


----------



## Drake.L

Here's my submission, just finished it


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L;15215627*
> Here's my submission, just finished it


how can u have that lil voltage, just luck?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;15214924*
> Well, the safe answer would be to set it to [X1 Mode], as this will only disable USB3, and run PCIeX16_3 (the long black one) in X1 mode (which you don't care about).
> 
> IF you ever want to use USB3, and you DON'T use PCIeX1_2 (the second smallest blue one), then you can just change the option to [Auto].
> 
> IF you ever want to use PCIeX16_3 in X4 mode, and dont care about the other two options above, then goto [X4 Mode].
> 
> Just to clarify, the eSata connections the manual is referring to would be the external Sata connectors located on the IO plate for the mobo. The internal Sata connectors DO NOT share bandwidth with any PCIe slots that I'm aware of.
> 
> Good to go?


Well, i thought that x4 would be the best option so it disables everything but the PCI-Express slots virtually and because the black pci-e is not being used, it can't take up the x4 bandwidth. See what i mean?


----------



## Doming0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK;15213778*
> Geeze doming0, with that H100 at 1.35v.. that looks hot! Are you in a sauna?


Yeah, I actually have a bad batch H100 on which the fans only sit at their default speed (they never kick into high gear). I have talked to corsair and they are going to rectify this matter.

I thought it looked hot as well.. for only 1.35v. I'm not sure how to accurately measure ambient temperature in my office but it's not really all that hot. I think I need to do some rethinking on my fan setup though. I think I have too much air spooling in the case with not enough exhausting.

The motherboard temperature issue is a bug some others have had with the asus mobo's.


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doming0;15216602*
> Yeah, I actually have a bad batch H100 on which the fans only sit at their default speed (they never kick into high gear). I have talked to corsair and they are going to rectify this matter.
> 
> I thought it looked hot as well.. for only 1.35v. I'm not sure how to accurately measure ambient temperature in my office but it's not really all that hot. I think I need to do some rethinking on my fan setup though. I think I have too much air spooling in the case with not enough exhausting.
> 
> The motherboard temperature issue is a bug some others have had with the asus mobo's.


In the meantime, try running the fans off of mobo headers? They might run at high speed and be a little loud, but will cool better than the H100 on Low

I have 6 fans On my 500R as intake with only 1 exhaust, and Ive never had better temps.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doming0;15216602*
> Yeah, I actually have a bad batch H100 on which the fans only sit at their default speed (they never kick into high gear). I have talked to corsair and they are going to rectify this matter.
> 
> I thought it looked hot as well.. for only 1.35v. I'm not sure how to accurately measure ambient temperature in my office but it's not really all that hot. I think I need to do some rethinking on my fan setup though. I think I have too much air spooling in the case with not enough exhausting.
> 
> The motherboard temperature issue is a bug some others have had with the asus mobo's.


Some H100's have been known to have a bad finish on the base. I had this with one of those coolers that look like a silver arrow. My H50 was not that brilliant in the end on my hot i7 920 overclocks.


----------



## Doming0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK;15216622*
> In the meantime, try running the fans off of mobo headers? They might run at high speed and be a little loud, but will cool better than the H100 on Low
> 
> I have 6 fans On my 500R as intake with only 1 exhaust, and Ive never had better temps.


I will try that... I just have to figure out how to rearrange my fan configuration. I have 2 140mm NF-P14's on my side door bringing air into the case (900 RPM). I have 2 120mm Coolermaster Sickleflow's attached to my HD Cage pushing air towards the graphics card (1800RPM). I have 1 120mm Coolermaster Sickleflow on the floor of my case pushing air upwards (2000 RPM). I have the three fans that came installed on the 400r (2 front pulling, 1 rear exhaust.) I also have the H100 exhausting upwards at this time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15216636*
> Some H100's have been known to have a bad finish on the base. I had this with one of those coolers that look like a silver arrow. My H50 was not that brilliant in the end on my hot i7 920 overclocks.


When Corsair sends me the parts to fix my H100 I will def take a look at this. Thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doming0;15216750*
> I will try that... I just have to figure out how to rearrange my fan configuration. I have 2 140mm NF-P14's on my side door bringing air into the case (900 RPM). I have 2 120mm Coolermaster Sickleflow's attached to my HD Cage pushing air towards the graphics card (1800RPM). I have 1 120mm Coolermaster Sickleflow on the floor of my case pushing air upwards (2000 RPM). I have the three fans that came installed on the 400r (2 front pulling, 1 rear exhaust.) I also have the H100 exhausting upwards at this time.
> 
> When Corsair sends me the parts to fix my H100 I will def take a look at this. Thanks.


Get a razor to the base. Check for light leaks. You could hardly see anything.


----------



## Doming0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15216896*
> Get a razor to the base. Check for light leaks. You could hardly see anything.


Light as in illumination or light as in small?


----------



## BradleyW

Light as in a tiny bit of light peaking through a gap between the razor and the base of the H100









Kind of like this but with a razor and look at it from a vertical side on angle.
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1481303

Edit: On the picture in the link, look at 13.5 how the base and the ruler are not in contact. Of course this amount would not have much effect at all.


----------



## Doming0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15217001*
> Light as in a tiny bit of light peaking through a gap between the razor and the base of the H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like this but with a razor and look at it from a vertical side on angle.
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1481303
> 
> Edit: On the picture in the link, look at 13.5 how the base and the ruler are not in contact. Of course this amount would not have much effect at all.


Excellent explanation. Thank you for clarifying.. I will have a look at that.


----------



## AV98911

http://i56.tinypic.com/34ovql0.jpg

add me


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AV98911;15217509*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add me


Sorry bud, What happened to prime95, it doesn't show a start time.

***All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help and select tile)***


----------



## hahysera

OK i have a question before I check my 24/7 stability!

1. 12 HOURS+ STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with ATLEAST 90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM used

***Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have***
***To do Custom BLEND and JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available***
***All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile)***

Is this what my Prime95 should look like?










It says Physical Memory: 12% in task manager


----------



## munaim1

yeah that's fine, the only thing to change when doing a custom blend is the RAM, leave the rest on default. Be sure to show all workers if you want to submit to the spreadsheet. You can do that by pressing the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile.


----------



## GOTFrog

I know I have the wrong version of real temp hadn't noticed the version requisite









and stopped


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15218436*
> yeah that's fine, the only thing to change when doing a custom blend is the RAM, leave the rest on default. Be sure to show all workers if you want to submit to the spreadsheet. You can do that by pressing the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile.


munaim, you missed my submission!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L;15219342*
> munaim, you missed my submission!


Sorry bud, everything looks good I'll add it in a moment, thanks for the patience.


----------



## hahysera

Hey guys. So I'm trying to get my 12 hour stable prime85 now but ever since I rose the RAM usage to 6144 MB I think I've been getting BSOD 101 within the first hour. What is causing this? Is this the RAM making me crash or is it something else?

I ran Prime95 for about an hour and a half without touching the RAM and it seemed successful. I just clicked Blend Test.

Now that I've been messing with the RAM it seems to give me BSOD 101.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L;15219342*
> munaim, you missed my submission!


Is that really your temps under load?


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drka0tic*


Is that really your temps under load?


Naw that's not. I just decided to have some fun at the end of the 12 hr mark, and decided to screenshot it at those temps







. My max temps were with the fans at idle.


----------



## Arimis5226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well, i thought that x4 would be the best option so it disables everything but the PCI-Express slots virtually and because the black pci-e is not being used, it can't take up the x4 bandwidth. See what i mean?


Yeah, I'm following ya. I believe that bandwidth isn't shared with anything else, so if you aren't using ANY of it, the only thing you are saving is maybe a little voltage, but I dunno. I suppose I might do the same thing, but I'd like to keep my USB3.0 enabled (2 more usb connections on the front of my case). Cheers!


----------



## hahysera

Sigh. Ran Prime95 for 5.5 hours last night and I got a BSOD 124.....! !! !!!! I hate having to up the voltage!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hahysera*


Sigh. Ran Prime95 for 5.5 hours last night and I got a BSOD 124.....! !! !!!! I hate having to up the voltage!


Are you still at 1.465v. for 4.8?
Before you decide to jack up the vcore even further, you may want to try 4.7.
There is often quite a large drop in the vcore required, and the 100MHz difference isn't that much.

I'm still working on my 12hr. P95 run as well, and I was also shooting for 4.8, but after getting an error after about five hours, at 1.430 vcore, I decided to experiment with 4.7. It's initially doing well with 1.385 vcore.

I say initially, as I got another error on core 2 after 5 1/2 hrs.

I've spent the last few weeks optimizing my other settings and voltages, and easing off on the memory settings to work well for this overclock.

I'm hoping to be able to get a 12hr. stable run at 4.7 now. I could continue trying to do the same at 4.8, but that would need more juice than I care to keep pushing into this, and I want to keep the vcore no higher than 1.400v. for 24/7 use.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I know I have the wrong version of real temp hadn't noticed the version requisite


That is why it is very important to read the OP first hand.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Quote:



*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_




*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 140 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:



*********Spreadsheet updated*********


----------



## hahysera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


Are you still at 1.465v. for 4.8?
Before you decide to jack up the vcore even further, you may want to try 4.7.
There is often quite a large drop in the vcore required, and the 100MHz difference isn't that much.

I'm still working on my 12hr. P95 run as well, and I was also shooting for 4.8, but after getting an error after about five hours, at 1.430 vcore, I decided to experiment with 4.7. It's initially doing well with 1.385 vcore.

I say initially, as I got another error on core 2 after 5 1/2 hrs.

I've spent the last few weeks optimizing my other settings and voltages, and easing off on the memory settings to work well for this overclock.

I'm hoping to be able to get a 12hr. stable run at 4.7 now. I could continue trying to do the same at 4.8, but that would need more juice than I care to keep pushing into this, and I want to keep the vcore no higher than 1.400v. for 24/7 use.


Ya I'm going to drop down to 4.7. Its not even a big deal to me because I'm only gaming and I only have 1 video card, so OCing my CPU does absolutely nothing. I just want to get the most out of it possible. And its fun









Tonight I'm going to try for my 12 hour at 4.7 GHz


----------



## 179232

I would like to join the club.

Edit: For some reason the picture got all messed up when I pasted over an existing image. It shows 2 Prime95's running, I only had one. Everything is in there though.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF;15226705*
> I would like to join the club.
> 
> Edit: For some reason the picture got all messed up when I pasted over an existing image. It shows 2 Prime95's running, I only had one. Everything is in there though.


No worries, everything is still viewable in the screenshot. Thank you for contributing to the spreadsheet. Welcome to the club









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> *********Spreadsheet updated*********


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;15221055*
> Yeah, I'm following ya. I believe that bandwidth isn't shared with anything else, so if you aren't using ANY of it, the only thing you are saving is maybe a little voltage, but I dunno. I suppose I might do the same thing, but I'd like to keep my USB3.0 enabled (2 more usb connections on the front of my case). Cheers!


Well i got a CPU boost out of it all







9.11 to 9.16 in Cinebench.


----------



## hahysera

I'm already a few hours in, but I put 6144 in my RAM area in Prime95 and when I open task manager it says CPU usage: 100% and RAM usage: 85%-90% sometimes. Is this ok for the stable test that its not 90% or higher 100% of the time? Is 85% enough? I really don't want to restart it for 5% RAM


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hahysera*


I'm already a few hours in, but I put 6144 in my RAM area in Prime95 and when I open task manager it says CPU usage: 100% and RAM usage: 85%-90% sometimes. Is this ok for the stable test that its not 90% or higher 100% of the time? Is 85% enough? I really don't want to restart it for 5% RAM


it is fine. *Upto *80/90% is fine.

I've updated the rules to make it less confusing


----------



## King Who Dat

Passed my 12 hour updated test. Gonna go to bed and try for the stupid 24 hour Captain OverKill stability test. I'm pretty happy with my results and will no longer be the only 2600k who tested with HT off. 









Sent from my Inspire 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hahysera*


Ya I'm going to drop down to 4.7. Its not even a big deal to me because I'm only gaming and I only have 1 video card, so OCing my CPU does absolutely nothing. I just want to get the most out of it possible. And its fun









Tonight I'm going to try for my 12 hour at 4.7 GHz


Hope it goes well for you. Less juice, and lower cpu temps.
I'm also sticking with 4.7 myself, I still haven't run it for 12 hours yet though. Looks like I'll need about 1.400v. to do it.

It is fun, seeing what kind of free performance you can squeeze out of these chips. When I first got this 2500K, I spent a few days experimenting with various bios settings from reading the forums and guides. I gradually raised the speed up to 4.6, at 1.320 vcore.

Then, I decided to raise the vcore to 1.450v., and set the multi to 50x.
It booted into windows just fine, and I stared at CPUZ for a long time, amazed to be running it at 5000MHz!
I was able to do some gaming, run Vantage and 3DMark 11, etc., with no issues.

Until I tried to run P95. Boom, instant blue-screen.
Bye-bye 5 grand. I wasn't willing to risk a nuclear meltdown to try getting it stable at 5.0, that would probably need close to 1.600v., if it actually were able to run a full 12 hour test.


----------



## Ollii

Hey guys! The first time I tried, I couldn't keep my CPU stable at 4.0Ghz (say whaat?..) and even went to 1.35v vcore, which obviously wouldn't help either. Tired of the row of BSOD's (and a temporarily bugy OS, fixed itself after rebooting a couple of times) I gave up for a week :d Today, I decided on giving it a second try and started with reading multiple guides over again to make sure I didn't miss anything.

And voilÃ*, succeeded to get to my 4Ghz OC







. 
Some notes:
 Vcore stays firmly at 1.240v, mostly goes down to 1.230v, never passes 1.250v (except for 1 time at idle , have a look at the last screenie)
 temps stay at ~45, from 43-50 while stress testing (with both prime95 and intelburntest). My temps go as low as stock (turbo doesn't kick in there..) at idle, which is around 24Â°C)
 didn't notice anything unstable (unlike previous try) when looking at OS performance. Feels like the stock settings...








some questions:
 Is this my sweetspot? Or could I get my temps even lower (with the same stable result) by lowering the vcore ?
 do you think it's stable? I know I would have to run a way longer test, but got tired of waiting for about an hour of prime testing. I need my comp for a task on ubuntu for school :d.
 I know my vcore is below 1.5v, but is this good for 24/7 usage?
 Are my temps acceptable? (maybe even great/nice for a 4Ghz OC?)...if not, should I try to get them lower?
Thanks in advance







I'm really a noob with this, but I read lots and lots and lots and lots...... about it, so....it's my first stable 4Ghz, tell me what you think if you can, please


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ollii*


Hey guys! The first time I tried, I couldn't keep my CPU stable at 4.0Ghz (say whaat?..) and even went to 1.35v vcore, which obviously wouldn't help either. Tired of the row of BSOD's (and a temporarily bugy OS, fixed itself after rebooting a couple of times) I gave up for a week :d Today, I decided on giving it a second try and started with reading multiple guides over again to make sure I didn't miss anything.

And voilÃ*, succeeded to get to my 4Ghz OC







. 
Some notes:
 Vcore stays firmly at 1.240v, mostly goes down to 1.230v, never passes 1.250v (except for 1 time at idle , have a look at the last screenie)
 temps stay at ~45, from 43-50 while stress testing (with both prime95 and intelburntest). My temps go as low as stock (turbo doesn't kick in there..) at idle, which is around 24Â°C)
 didn't notice anything unstable (unlike previous try) when looking at OS performance. Feels like the stock settings...








some questions:
 Is this my sweetspot? Or could I even get my temps lower (with the same stable result) by lowering the vcore ?
 do you think it's stable? I know I would have to run a way longer test, but got tired of waiting for about an hour of prime testing. I need my comp for a task on ubuntu for school :d.
 I know my vcore is below 1.5v, but is this good for 24/7 usage?
 Are my temps acceptable, maybe even great for a 4Ghz OC...if not, should I try to get them lower?
Thanks in advance







I'm really a noob with this, but I read lots and lots and lots and lots...... about it, so....it's my first stable 4Ghz, tell me what you think if you can, please










4GHz is nothing on a 2500K. You should do 4.5GHz at least. Please remember to Disable C3/C6 in bios if using Offset Vcore. Or else you can get idle BSOD's or freezing.

Here, go on and check our ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 Club. You'll fin a template for you to try out, in the second post.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


4GHz is nothing on a 2500K. You should do 4.5GHz at least. Please remember to Disable C3/C6 in bios if using Offset Vcore. Or else you can get idle BSOD's or freezing.

Here, go on and check our ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 Club. You'll fin a template for you to try out, in the second post.


It's my first OC ever







I know it's not much for the sandy bridges, but I'm glad it's still running fine







. I always use manual vcore settings and leave c3+c6 enabled. Just doing some step by step oc'ing... Rather want to know what I'm doing instead of copying other people's stats to get my OC to work. They are helpful nonetheless, they give a good idea of what you're heading for







thanks for yr reply


----------



## motokorth

Core was set to 1.3v in the bios but went up to 1.312 this morning.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

motokorth those temps are awesome and a pretty impressive voltage for 4.4ghz, you should try 4.8


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ollii*



 Is this my sweetspot? Or could I get my temps even lower (with the same stable result) by lowering the vcore ?

 do you think it's stable? I know I would have to run a way longer test, but got tired of waiting for about an hour of prime testing. I need my comp for a task on ubuntu for school :d.

 I know my vcore is below 1.5v, but is this good for 24/7 usage?

 Are my temps acceptable? (maybe even great/nice for a 4Ghz OC?)...if not, should I try to get them lower?

Thanks in advance







I'm really a noob with this, but I read lots and lots and lots and lots...... about it, so....it's my first stable 4Ghz, tell me what you think if you can, please











* I would say that for sweet spots vary with cpu's as the voltage does. For example one could get 4.5ghz with 1.25v and another could get 4.5ghz 1.35v, both could be the sweet spot for *their* chip. With NH-D14, it's a fantastic cooler, I would shoot for 4.5ghz atleast.

* These things require patience, atleast a 12hours belnd is what most people would call stable.

* it's quite difficult to say whether the vcore is too high or too less because the overclock is not tht high. Your temps are nothing to worry about read the OP, ***Max safe voltage and Temps*** and make a decision. Your temps in stress testing is no where near the limits and that goes for the vcore aswell.

* Go for 4.5ghz atleast, I have posted a little sandy guide of my own in the OP which should help you along your way. The most important thing is starting low and then going *up*. Leave the vcore where it is and continue increasing the multiplier and test with prime blend, everything you need to know is in the little guide I mentioned.

Hope that helps









Quote:



Originally Posted by *motokorth*


Core was set to 1.3v in the bios but went up to 1.312 this morning.


Adding it right now, should be up in the next few minutes. Thank you for contributing tot he spreadsheet and welcome to ONC and the Stable club


----------



## Ollii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


* I would say that for sweet spots vary with cpu's as the voltage does. For example one could get 4.5ghz with 1.25v and another could get 4.5ghz 1.35v, both could be the sweet spot for *their* chip. With NH-D14, it's a fantastic cooler, I would shoot for 4.5ghz atleast.

* These things require patience, atleast a 12hours belnd is what most people would call stable.

* it's quite difficult to say whether the vcore is too high or too less because the overclock is not tht high. Your temps are nothing to worry about read the OP, ***Max safe voltage and Temps*** and make a decision. Your temps in stress testing is no where near the limits and that goes for the vcore aswell.

* Go for 4.5ghz atleast, I have posted a little sandy guide of my own in the OP which should help you along your way. The most important thing is starting low and then going *up*. Leave the vcore where it is and continue increasing the multiplier and test with prime blend, everything you need to know is in the little guide I mentioned.

Hope that helps










Sure helps! I don't know if you remember :d but you're the one who advised me going to this thread ;p. 
I tried lowering/raising vcore but 1.25v seems to do the job like it should!

I'll be going for 4.5Ghz next week. I'm going to do this slow...Don't want to ruin my chip when going too fast and forgetting some important settings. I might just try to bump my multi to 45 with 1.25v, who knows, it might work







.

As I said in one of my threads before, I prefer to stay under 70Â°C. I wouldn't feel very comfortable above 70Â°C







. So yeah, my Noctua's doing a great job







, but I still wanted to ask this to be sure







.

Thanks for the reply ! I'll keep posts of my OC'ing when I reach higher stable results







.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ollii*


Sure helps! I don't know if you remember :d but you're the one who advised me going to this thread ;p. 
I tried lowering/raising vcore but 1.25v seems to do the job like it should!

I'll be going for 4.5Ghz next week. I'm going to do this slow...Don't want to ruin my chip when going too fast and forgetting some important settings. I might just try to bump my multi to 45 with 1.25v, who knows, it might work







.

As I said in one of my threads before, I prefer to stay under 70Â°C. I wouldn't feel very comfortable above 70Â°C







. So yeah, my Noctua's doing a great job







, but I still wanted to ask this to be sure







.

Thanks for the reply ! I'll keep posts of my OC'ing when I reach higher stable results







.


Oh yeah, I do remember, you wern't sure about overclocking, but you have come to the right place. It's not about setting records here or getting everything you can out of the chip, but more like what you're comfortable with, however I have mentioned that stress testing temps are very different to everyday temps. They're unrealistic and therefore people do say upto 80/85c in stress testing is fine because in everday usage the temps will be much lower.

Indeed, I have seen 4.5ghz overclock's with similar voltage so I know that it is possible, perfect place to see that is the spreadsheet in the OP, however do take it slow and ovbiously let us know when and if you need any help.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Oh yeah, I do remember, you wern't sure about overclocking, but you have come to the right place. It's not about setting records here or getting everything you can out of the chip, but more like what you're comfortable with, however I have mentioned that stress testing temps are very different to everyday temps. They're unrealistic and therefore people do say upto 80/85c in stress testing is fine because in everday usage the temps will be much lower.

Indeed, I have seen 4.5ghz overclock's with similar voltage so I know that it is possible, perfect place to see that is the spreadsheet in the OP, however do take it slow and ovbiously let us know when and if you need any help.











Thanks again for your reply. Actually became way too tempted for 4.5Ghz, kept settings like I had them at 4.0Ghz, bumped multi (with 1.25v) = bsod 124, bumped vcore 1.275v = bsod 3B, bumped vcore 1.30v = omgawd magic.

I haven't tested much yet, did a few benches, ran interlburn (no prime yet...but this one really feels stable, nothing odd happening, not in games either. I'll start testing both 4.0 and 4.5 for 2h each. It still isn't enough to be sure, I know, but it's my only computer that can handle what I need to do on computers







. I can't miss it for 12h (except when I'm asleep/at school, though if anything happens...i'd rather be awake).

Got a few pics. I'm restoring back to stock for the rest of the day, I don't want any unexpected bsod to erase my homework







.

My temps go a bit higher now but they seem really stable. never go above/reach 57Â°C. They can fluctuate between 45-56, which is a big difference. (while stress testing only btw). But that was enough tweaking for today







really need to finish my tasks haha. Be seeing you next week then


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ollii*


Thanks again for your reply. Actually became way too tempted for 4.5Ghz, kept settings like I had them at 4.0Ghz, bumped multi (with 1.25v) = bsod 124, bumped vcore 1.275v = bsod 3B, bumped vcore 1.30v = omgawd magic.

I haven't tested much yet, did a few benches, ran interlburn (no prime yet...but this one really feels stable, nothing odd happening, not in games either. I'll start testing both 4.0 and 4.5 for 2h each. It still isn't enough to be sure, I know, but it's my only computer that can handle what I need to do on computers







. I can't miss it for 12h (except when I'm asleep/at school, though if anything happens...i'd rather be awake).

Got a few pics. I'm restoring back to stock for the rest of the day, don't want any unexpected bsod erase my homework







.

My temps go a bit higher now but they seem really stable. never go above/reach 57Â°C. They can fluctuate between 45-56, which is a big difference. (while stress testing only btw). But that was enough tweaking for today







really need to finish my tasks haha. Be seeing you next week then










Soudns like you're getting the hang of it, however I do recommend making changes in the BIOS in small increments.

Dont' do prime testing in your main OS especially if you have important documents etc, that is where a partition can be handy, better yet use a different HDD if you can, just load up the OS with the mobo driver, no intenernet connection or antivurs and do all your testing on that. If the OS corrupts its not a big problem as you can reinstall it as many times as you want lol.

I would forget about intel burn test, imho it's a load of crap, all it does is heats the cpu far more than prime blend (which is stupid because nothing will stress the cpu more than prime so no reason to use IBT), however in this case it hasn't done so because you need to be using the up to date intel burn test which has the updated linkpack with the avx instructions that SP1 (Windows 7 service pack 1) can utilise.

As explained above using a different hdd or temporary OS, you can run a 12hour prime test while your asleep. It'll either restart the rig or just stay at the blue error screen (bsod) unless you configure it restart when it does receive a bsod. Eother way you shoudl be able to retrieve an error code, via the bsod screen or in windws when it restarts.

Hopefully next week we can get you to a nice stable overclock with decent temps and voltages


----------



## chalamah

I'd like to join!

Here's my proof


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalamah;15236863*
> I'd like to join!
> 
> Here's my proof


Awesome overclock, those temps are suprisingly low for a 212+ on a 2600K with HT enabled lol what's your ambient temps like?

Anyways I'll add it right now, it should be up in the next few mintues. +rep for following all the rules, appreciate the time and effort. Thanks again for contributing to the thread and spreadhseet.

_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## chalamah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15237145*
> Awesome overclock, those temps are suprisingly low for a 212+ on a 2600K with HT enabled lol what's your ambient temps like?


Thanks Well I'm not sure exactly what my ambient temps were but they were reasonably cool. As you can see my temps peaked at 75C just short of an hour on prime. This is when i opened my window for the night and it was a pretty cold night. A good frosting on the ground outside.

So i think a combination of that and my case fans (top intake and rear exhaust) set to max.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalamah;15237293*
> Thanks Well I'm not sure exactly what my ambient temps were but they were reasonably cool. As you can see my temps peaked at 75C just short of an hour on prime. This is when i opened my window for the night and it was a pretty cold night. A good frosting on the ground outside.
> 
> So i think a combination of that and my case fans (top intake and rear exhaust) set to max.


wow, I guess that did the trick then, anyways it should be available in the spreadsheet now. Again good job on the overclock, very impressive indeed


----------



## Stobe

I didn't know anywhere else to post so..

I have an ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3. I overclocked my 2500k to 4.3GHz @ 1.355v. Does that seem high? I don't know if I have the settings configured correctly. All I changed was the multiplier, the vcore, and llc. Could I have a weak chip? But anyways to my main point, what is the difference between the levels of llc? I did some testing between the levels and from levels 3-5 they all seem the same and are around 1.33v idle and go to 1.26 load. On level 2, it fails to reach the splash screen twice (starts up, fans spin, fails) then finally I reach the bios to change it. On level 1, my voltage is 1.34v idle and it stays around 1.35v-1.36v load. Which llc is best? And since i set my voltage @ 1.355, should I make it higher since it reads up to 1.36v load? Also, doesn't my voltage looks awfully high for only 4.3GHz?

Temps reach just below 70c when running Prime95 @ 1792 for 15+ minutes. Idle temps were around 36-37c. Normal?

I am a complete noob when it comes to overclocking. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

I would like to join:

*ADD: Using TRUE 120 Extreme push/pull*



EDIT:
Would like to know if it's everything set ok on the pic, plz confirm
Attached


----------



## chalamah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stobe;15237686*
> I didn't know anywhere else to post so..
> 
> I have an ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3. I overclocked my 2500k to 4.3GHz @ 1.355v. Does that seem high? I don't know if I have the settings configured correctly. All I changed was the multiplier, the vcore, and llc. Could I have a weak chip? But anyways to my main point, what is the difference between the levels of llc? I did some testing between the levels and from levels 3-5 they all seem the same and are around 1.33v idle and go to 1.26 load. On level 2, it fails to reach the splash screen twice (starts up, fans spin, fails) then finally I reach the bios to change it. On level 1, my voltage is 1.34v idle and it stays around 1.35v-1.36v load. Which llc is best? And since i set my voltage @ 1.355, should I make it higher since it reads up to 1.36v load? Also, doesn't my voltage looks awfully high for only 4.3GHz?
> 
> Temps reach just below 70c when running Prime95 @ 1792 for 15+ minutes. Idle temps were around 36-37c. Normal?
> 
> I am a complete noob when it comes to overclocking. Please help. Thanks.


Correct me if I'm wrong but i think LLC is additional voltage given to the CPU under load.

When my LLC is low I have higher voltage playing a game than the voltage when running prime.

Higher LLC helps compensate for the loss of voltage.

Thats my theory anyway. I too am a noob haha.

As for your temps my idle is usually under 30C and max 75C at 4.7GHz 1.400v with the 212+ but room temps and case airflow play big a factor in that.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stobe;15237686*
> I didn't know anywhere else to post so..
> 
> I have an ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3. I overclocked my 2500k to 4.3GHz @ 1.355v. Does that seem high? I don't know if I have the settings configured correctly. All I changed was the multiplier, the vcore, and llc. Could I have a weak chip? But anyways to my main point, what is the difference between the levels of llc? I did some testing between the levels and from levels 3-5 they all seem the same and are around 1.33v idle and go to 1.26 load. On level 2, it fails to reach the splash screen twice (starts up, fans spin, fails) then finally I reach the bios to change it. On level 1, my voltage is 1.34v idle and it stays around 1.35v-1.36v load. Which llc is best? And since i set my voltage @ 1.355, should I make it higher since it reads up to 1.36v load? Also, doesn't my voltage looks awfully high for only 4.3GHz?
> 
> Temps reach just below 70c when running Prime95 @ 1792 for 15+ minutes. Idle temps were around 36-37c. Normal?
> 
> I am a complete noob when it comes to overclocking. Please help. Thanks.


Please post your BIOS sttings, preferably the BIOS screnshots so that we can see what you're working with.

LLC (Load Line Calibration) is there to help reduce / eliminate the vdroop under load as much as possible by compensating the vcore. The different levels have different effects under load. I'm quite certain that level 2 is the best one for asrock mobo's.

Vdroop is the difference of the votlage between what is set in the BIOS and what you actually get. Idle votlage is not really that important, but we'll get to that later.

BEfore settings the LLC there are a few things that you must set, for example the turbo power limits. Please refer to the guie I have posted in the first page,m if you scroll down you should be able to view my little sandy guide.

Also please post you BIOS screenshots and then we'll take it from there.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster;15237784*
> I would like to join:
> 
> *ADD: Using TRUE 120 Extreme push/pull*


Please add the pic as an attachment. Thanks.


----------



## Stobe

My BIOS settings is complete stock, except for the multiplier set @ 43 and the vcore @ 1.355v. (I didn't feel I needed to show screenshots since I haven't changed much.) Also, I tried using the default setting for 4.4GHz and it seems pretty stable with auto vcore and it uses about 1.36v under load.


----------



## chalamah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster;15237784*
> I would like to join:
> 
> *ADD: Using TRUE 120 Extreme push/pull*
> 
> EDIT:
> Would like to know if it's everything set ok on the pic, plz confirm


Only thing i did different is go to the process tab in task manager so that mem allocated to prime95 is visible. Also maybe your cooler in notepad


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stobe;15238087*
> My BIOS settings is complete stock, except for the multiplier set @ 43 and the vcore @ 1.355v. (I didn't feel I needed to show screenshots since I haven't changed much.) Also, I tried using the default setting for 4.4GHz and it seems pretty stable with auto vcore and it uses about 1.36v under load.


It would be a good idea to see what settings you have in your BIOS, unfortunatly I havn't yet memorised every 1155 mobo. lol









You could use this one as a template: http://www.overclock.net/14538959-post2445.html

Obviously vcore will be different, however you could follow that template and make small changes like RAM settings etc which resemeble your stock settings for your RAM.

Drop the mulitplier to 45 and the vcore to fixed at 1.25 (work your way up while testing with prime)
LLC level 2

Then once you find your correct voltage for your overclock you can change to offset voltage, however we'll get to that once you have done the rest.

*EDIT:*

*The overclocking guide in the first post will help you out, check it out.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster;15237784*
> I would like to join:
> 
> *ADD: Using TRUE 120 Extreme push/pull*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Would like to know if it's everything set ok on the pic, plz confirm
> Attached


Screenshots looks fine, I'll add it in a moment.









Done, thank you for following the rules and contributing to the thread and spreadsheet. Your entry should be up in the next minute or so.

_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## Stobe

When I select level 2 llc, my system completely turns off and turns on for a second and turn backs off twice before booting into an error that says the system has failed to load and going into windows afterwards. Any idea whats wrong?

Edit: When I boot into windows, it says its clocked at stock. Can I just use level 3?

Edit 2: Set it @ 1.25v, couldn't even get to splash screen. Finally got into bios somehow and set it to 1.28v, now it freezes in the bios. How am I supposed to change it again! Help me!


----------



## Roxputin

My submission


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stobe;15238501*
> When I select level 2 llc, my system completely turns off and turns on for a second and turn backs off twice before booting into an error that says the system has failed to load and going into windows afterwards. Any idea whats wrong?
> 
> Edit: When I boot into windows, it says its clocked at stock. Can I just use level 3?


it is probably because you have PLL overvotlage enabled, im not sure. Like I said if you could kindly post screenshots of your BIOS, it'll be much easier for myself and other's to advise.

EDIT:

The RAM could be giving you issu's, clear the CMOS, go into the BIOS set the RAm to XMP profile 1 and then reboot and start overclocking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxputin;15238544*
> My submission


Gimme a moment bud, I'll add you in a few mintues.


----------



## Stobe

When I clear the CMOS, what will happen? Will I lose anything on my hard drive? Will it reset the motherboard to factory settings?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stobe;15238813*
> When I clear the CMOS, what will happen? Will I lose anything on my hard drive? Will it reset the motherboard to factory settings?


no it will only reset the bios to it's factory settings.


----------



## Stobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15238935*
> no it will only reset the bios to it's factory settings.


Ok, I did that and everything was fine. I set the memory xmp profile to profile 1 and rebooted. Set llc to level 2 and rebooted, perfectly fine. The problem was when I set the multiplier at 45, I don't even boot to the splash screen. I get error 71 (south bridge dxe smm initialization started) if that even helps. Also, pictures are uploading now, i have slow internet.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stobe;15239005*
> Ok, I did that and everything was fine. I set the memory xmp profile to profile 1 and rebooted. Set llc to level 2 and rebooted, perfectly fine. The problem was when I set the multiplier at 45, I don't even boot to the splash screen. I get error 71 (south bridge dxe smm initialization started) if that even helps. Also, pictures are uploading now, i have slow internet.


No, worries once we have the BIOS screenshots we can see where it's going wrong so to speak.


----------



## Stobe

Here we go:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627856266144/

Those were before from my original post. So some are changed now.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stobe;15239403*
> Here we go:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627856266144/
> 
> Those were before from my original post. So some are changed now.


lol and what changes have you made exactly?


----------



## Stobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15239451*
> lol and what changes have you made exactly?


Currently I am at 4.2GHz with auto vcore. I made the load line calibration level 2. I changed the memory to 1600 since that is what its supposed to be at. (It's not on profile 1, but auto.) Other than that, its all the same. Also, I did some testing and it seems that when I have level 2 enabled I can only go up to 42x without it freezing on me. Maybe level 2 doesn't allow for 1GHz overclock?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stobe;15239529*
> Currently I am at 4.2GHz with auto vcore. I made the load line calibration level 2. I changed the memory to 1600 since that is what its supposed to be at. (It's not on profile 1, but auto.) Other than that, its all the same. Also, I did some testing and it seems that when I have level 2 enabled I can only go up to 42x without it freezing on me. Maybe level 2 doesn't allow for 1GHz overclock?


Okay well clearly you didn't read the OP, but not to worry i'll post it here for you again.

try this:


Spoiler: My Sandybridge Guide



*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. What you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase the LLC, now depending on high your mobo works it could like so: 1 being the highest LLC and 5 being the lowest and vice versa. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v *(Scroll down or go to sandy stable club about PLL info). Then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> 
> *
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Biostar Mobo's*
> CPU Core Current max (AMP) - *150*
> Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *250*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *250*
> IA Core current (AMP) - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones) doesn't boot into windows.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multi, test with prime, if it fails up vcore, if not up the multi. Until you are satisfied with the temps and it is stable then continue upping the vcore to stabalise.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ THIS & THIS*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14786120*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stobe

I set the multiplier to 45, vcore to 1.25v and it wouldn't boot. Lowered the multi to 42, vcore to 1.34v, and still nothing. I don't know what I am doing wrong. It seems that my chip needs a high voltage for even 4.2GHz.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stobe;15239840*
> I set the multiplier to 45, vcore to 1.25v and it wouldn't boot. Lowered the multi to 42, vcore to 1.34v, and still nothing. I don't know what I am doing wrong. It seems that my chip needs a high voltage for even 4.2GHz.


when you did that what other things did you change?


----------



## Stobe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


when you did that what other things did you change?


Just change ram to profile 1, pll voltage to 1.7v, and configure the turbo boost power for the asrock mobos.

When I set it back to stock and run windows, I get a black screen and a blinking cursor now. ughh.. now I have to figure out how to fix this.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stobe*


Just change ram to profile 1, pll voltage to 1.7v, and configure the turbo boost power for the asrock mobos.

When I set it back to stock and run windows, I get a black screen and a blinking cursor now. ughh.. now I have to figure out how to fix this.


did you try enabling CPU PLL overvoltage at that point?


----------



## Stobe

No I did not, but I put back in my windows 7 cd, and clicked repair. It said the repair could not detect the problem or something, but I'M IN! I seriously got scared there. And for the overclocking part, I think I'm just going to stay at 4.2GHz with auto vcore and level 2 llc.









Edit: When my 2500k is under load it goes to 4.2GHz and uses up to 1.36v. Is that normal at all for it to be using that much power? Or do I just have a stubborn chip? And at idle it clocks at 1.6GHz and uses 0.95v.


----------



## hogans

Hi all,

I am looking for help on getting my new rig stable, here are my latest settings.

Hopefully you can look through these MIT bios screens and give me some suggestions on what to change.....

I am not sure what some of these options in the bios do, if someone could elaborate, that would be great.

Thanks in advance,

Hogans.


----------



## StarDestroyer

I just stopped a 10h40min blend because taskmanager said only 0.99GB ram was in use

well 1.35V is fine for 4.5GHz, and LLC lvl5 is required to keep it their under load, right now in win7 HWmonitor says its idling at 1.37, while in P95 it was steady at 1.36V

but I''l have to do it all over with much more ram to test the required extra ram voltage for 6-8-6-20-24-1T

tthhen I want to compare CL6 @ 1600MHz vs CL7 at 1866 if that speed will even work

and EXCELLENT temps from my silver arrow, set on "normal" in the bios, max was 53-61-61-58, and I still could barely hear it at all


----------



## AlexXYX

Hi!
I want to join your club


----------



## King Who Dat

Here is a revised run at 4.7. HT is enabled this time and I believe I was able to lower the voltage. I can't quite remember what I used for my first run and am too lazy to look.







I was pretty happy with my temps though, having never broken 80 with an air cooler. For the vast, vast majority of the time I hovered right around 60. I figure this is about as stable as it gets and will now be my 24/7 overclock. I will definitely get my bios pics up later on. (I keep forgetting to do that...







)


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexXYX;15245491*
> Hi!
> I want to join your club


did that run for 20 hours ?


----------



## richardt

Hey, just finished my Sandy Stable Club test at 4.4ghz. I'd like to join the club.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexXYX;15245491*
> Hi!
> I want to join your club


Could yuou please post the pic as an attachment, I'm having trouble viewing it in imagshack. Also please go here and add your system spec: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php

Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;15247618*
> Here is a revised run at 4.7. HT is enabled this time and I believe I was able to lower the voltage. I can't quite remember what I used for my first run and am too lazy to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty happy with my temps though, having never broken 80 with an air cooler. For the vast, vast majority of the time I hovered right around 60. I figure this is about as stable as it gets and will now be my 24/7 overclock. I will definitely get my bios pics up later on. (I keep forgetting to do that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice one bud, i'll update it in a sec. Thanks again for the screenshot









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardt;15248185*
> Hey, just finished my Sandy Stable Club test at 4.4ghz. I'd like to join the club.


Looks very good, nice overclock. Accepted and added to the spreadsheet. Welcome to the club and OCN. Thank you for contributing to the thread









Please give it a few moments before checking, I'll be adding them right now but it'll take a couple minutes for the spreadsheet to update.

_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## mm67

New beta version of CPU-Z is showing the stupid high Vcore that my 2600K needs correctly


----------



## AlexXYX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Could yuou please post the pic as an attachment, I'm having trouble viewing it in imagshack. Also please go here and add your system spec: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php

Thanks


Filled profile, and added a link to imagebam, well and took 24 h 30 min Prime










Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


did that run for 20 hours ?


true, true, not only as a result of Prime was 24h 30 min, and then just got tired of waiting when it falls


----------



## Telstar

mm67, where did u get the new beta? i cant find on official site...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Telstar*


mm67, where did u get the new beta? i cant find on official site...


Here: http://www.overclock.net/downloads/138137-cpu-z-15.html


----------



## MINE

Trying to boot up to 5ghz , the c3 and c6 is disable, pll voltage is on ,, right now i'm at 3.6 @ 1.35 , is this anything i need to fix about my pll voltage or vtt or i can put it on auto?

CPU PLL Voltage- 1.75
VTT Voltage- 1.1.3

Multipler x50
Power Limits all- 250
Spread Stectrum off
Cstates enable
Voltage Offset- +.075
LLC- level 4
CPU PLL Voltage- 1.75
VTT Voltage- 1.1.3
CPU PLL Voltage Enable


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


New beta version of CPU-Z is showing the stupid high Vcore that my 2600K needs correctly











Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlexXYX*


Filled profile, and added a link to imagebam, well and took 24 h 30 min Prime








true, true, not only as a result of Prime was 24h 30 min, and then just got tired of waiting when it falls


Adding it right now, please give it a few moments before checking the spreadsheet, it may take a few minutes to refresh, in the mean time grab you sig just below. Thanks again to both of you for contributing to the thread and welcome to the club









_*For those that missed it, grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 150 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:



****SPREADSHEET UPDATED****


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MINE*


Trying to boot up to 5ghz , the c3 and c6 is disable, pll voltage is on ,, right now i'm at 3.6 @ 1.35 , is this anything i need to fix about my pll voltage or vtt or i can put it on auto?

CPU PLL Voltage- 1.75
VTT Voltage- 1.1.3

Multipler x50
Power Limits all- 250
Spread Stectrum off
Cstates enable
Voltage Offset- +.075
LLC- level 4
CPU PLL Voltage- 1.75
VTT Voltage- 1.1.3
CPU PLL Voltage Enable


try redcuing your offset and increasing the LLC level to 2. You'll have to find a sweet spot for the VTT and PLL, here is a perfect example on how to do so:

Scroll to page 5 and post 45 and read on:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...king-help.html

What problems are you exactly facing?


----------



## McLaren_F1

Hey mun, been trying to play around with 4.9GHz but keep getting 124 errors.

My template as follows:

*Ai Tweaker*
Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores: 49
Internal PLL Voltage: Enabled
Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-24-2T
EPU Power Saving MODE: Disabled

*Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)*
Load-Line Calibration: Ultra High
VRM Frequency: Manual
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Voltage: Manual
CPU Voltage: 1.43V
DRAM Voltage: 1.5
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.7V
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled

*Advanced\\ CPU Configuration*
CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Disabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Disabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: Enabled
CPU C6 Report: Enabled


----------



## b00st4ddicted

I wanted to thank everyone on this board for the help and support. I got my 2600k at 4.5ghz stable. Funny thing is, I took my time to track down the exact voltage come to find out I can just use pretty much all auto exact with a few tuning. Here is a screen shot of 12hrs prime95 blend run. Thanks again!!


----------



## MINE

At like even 1.35 + vcore i cant get it to boot up at 5ghz. At the loading screen it will just stay at a blank screen, so i will lower off and increase to level 2 to see if its boot up at least.


----------



## MINE

Okay i try level 2 , vtt 1.115 pll 1.86 at x50 , my vcore i bump it up to around 1.38 but nothing load, still blinking screen. i wonder why? But if i put it down to 48x it would load , is this something to do with the vcore or my vtt pll?


----------



## 95329

So I just ran almost 24hours of standard blend and then I thought I'd post a picture here and I read I should use at least 90% of my memory. I was like "meh" and closed realtemp and Prime95 and then read the thing again. WITH CUSTOM BLEND, god damnit! 5Ghz 1,375V, 1,2VCCIO stable though









Edit: Is there any way I could optimize the vcore? I tried fooling around VCCIO voltage and it helped a lot but I'm wondering if there's anything else I could do


----------



## Buckley

Hi all!
May i please join this great club?








Im very happy with my OC. Hope this does it.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

HI!! I'm trying to set some 5000mhz config. just increasing vcore voltage from my earlier 4500 setup. NOW..........

Whatever I set the vcore, from 1.33 to 1.48 I can not let windows to boot up I get stack in windows logo (the one with black background) and it keeps there "starting windows" and all end ups there...

*Any sugestions?*

Now I'm running some prime with 4900 setup but I want to reach 5 and see how hot is it running...if I can let it 24/7


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster;15258854*
> HI!! I'm trying to set some 5000mhz config. just increasing vcore voltage from my earlier 4500 setup. NOW..........
> 
> Whatever I set the vcore, from 1.33 to 1.48 I can not let windows to boot up I get stack in windows logo (the one with black background) and it keeps there "starting windows" and all end ups there...
> 
> *Any sugestions?*
> 
> Now I'm running some prime with 4900 setup but I want to reach 5 and see how hot is it running...if I can let it 24/7


It might just be the barrier for you but what I would try is lowering PLL voltage all the way down to 1.4V and start increasing it until 1.8V and try to boot every time you change the voltage. Another thing you should really try is VCCIO voltage, I have it up to 1.2V, try that one too.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

I would try that fixes to see if I can boot


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE;15256499*
> Okay i try level 2 , vtt 1.115 pll 1.86 at x50 , my vcore i bump it up to around 1.38 but nothing load, still blinking screen. i wonder why? But if i put it down to 48x it would load , is this something to do with the vcore or my vtt pll?


Your chip probably won't do 50 multi. Most i5's won't, it depends on the chip. I have had 2 i5's and my first one wouldn't post at any multi over 46 no mater what I did.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;15255576*
> Hey mun, been trying to play around with 4.9GHz but keep getting 124 errors.
> 
> VCCIO Voltage: Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.7V


You bios settings look fine, just a case of maybe adding more voltage, unfortunatly not every chip is capable of 5ghz+. You could try and mess aroudn with the VTT and PLL, here is an example of a member doing the same and finding a sweet spot, I instructed for him to lower the values of each and test with prime blend, read from page 5 and post 45 for more info regarding vtt and pll:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1125843-2500k-overclocking-help-post15204988.html#post15204988

Hope that helps bud and don't give up, hopefully 5ghz is a small obstacle and one that you can overcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE;15255798*
> At like even 1.35 + vcore i cant get it to boot up at 5ghz. At the loading screen it will just stay at a blank screen, so i will lower off and increase to level 2 to see if its boot up at least.


It's probably a case of adding more vcore. After a certain multiplier it usually needs a lot more voltage just for the next set of multiplier's, that's what you can call going over the sweet spot.







Work your way up, using small increment's and use the spreadsheet in the OP to work out a average vcore amount for 5ghz. If it isn't possible with a decent amount of vcore, then it may just be a case of your chip not having that potantial. As I have said many times, not all chips are the same, not all will go to 5ghz. I have seen chips that can't even do 4.7 and above.

Hope that helps clear things up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi;15258111*
> So I just ran almost 24hours of standard blend and then I thought I'd post a picture here and I read I should use at least 90% of my memory. I was like "meh" and closed realtemp and Prime95 and then read the thing again. WITH CUSTOM BLEND, god damnit! 5Ghz 1,375V, 1,2VCCIO stable though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Is there any way I could optimize the vcore? I tried fooling around VCCIO voltage and it helped a lot but I'm wondering if there's anything else I could do


LOL doing a custom blend with upto 80/90% of RAM is fine and ovbisouly in order to do that you must select the custom blend test. hopefully we get to see your screenshot in the near future.

Optimizing vcore.......... well not really, it works better to start off with a low amount and just work your way up using small increments, it's a little bit like tweaking *while* you overclock. I posted a link to McLaren_F1 just above, have a little read at the same thing and maybe that may help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckley;15258741*
> Hi all!
> May i please join this great club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im very happy with my OC. Hope this does it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b00st4ddicted;15255743*
> I wanted to thank everyone on this board for the help and support. I got my 2600k at 4.5ghz stable. Funny thing is, I took my time to track down the exact voltage come to find out I can just use pretty much all auto exact with a few tuning. Here is a screen shot of 12hrs prime95 blend run. Thanks again!!


Thank you both for contributing to the thread, will be adding it right now, should be available in the next few minutes. Welcome to OCN and the club









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster;15258854*
> HI!! I'm trying to set some 5000mhz config. just increasing vcore voltage from my earlier 4500 setup. NOW..........
> 
> Whatever I set the vcore, from 1.33 to 1.48 I can not let windows to boot up I get stack in windows logo (the one with black background) and it keeps there "starting windows" and all end ups there...
> 
> *Any sugestions?*
> 
> Now I'm running some prime with 4900 setup but I want to reach 5 and see how hot is it running...if I can let it 24/7


You may have to use PLL overvoltage with a high multiplier like 50, it usually upto 47 that you don't need PLL overvoltage, but that varies with cpu's.

Unfortunatly if it's not doable and if it doesn't boot with 1.48v even when using pll overvoltage, then there is nothing that you can really do about it. Some cpu's can, some can't, but I hope that's not the case for you









Good luck








Quote:


> *Spreadsheet UPDATED*


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Optimizing vcore.......... well not really, it works better to start off with a low amount and just work your way up using small increments, it's a little bit like tweaking *while* you overclock. I posted a link to McLaren_F1 just above, have a little read at the same thing and maybe that may help.


I started with 1.35V and built up to 1.375V where it was stable. I was just wondering how far should I go with VCCIO voltage? I've heard it helps getting vcore down and it really does, but I've hit already at 1.2V so I don't know if I should try higher voltages on VCCIO and then try lowering vcore a bit. My Silver Arrow is having hard time keeping this chip under 80c under load so I would like to get the vcore down a notch to keep the temps under control









I will run another 12h of Prime95 tonight to get some results here, I would be honored to get into this club


----------



## PR-Imagery

18hr run. Think I got everything this time


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


I started with 1.35V and built up to 1.375V where it was stable. I was just wondering how far should I go with VCCIO voltage? I've heard it helps getting vcore down and it really does, but I've hit already at 1.2V so I don't know if I should try higher voltages on VCCIO and then try lowering vcore a bit. My Silver Arrow is having hard time keeping this chip under 80c under load so I would like to get the vcore down a notch to keep the temps under control









I will run another 12h of Prime95 tonight to get some results here, I would be honored to get into this club










VCCIO should really be left on auto unless you're putting strain on the IMC either via overclocking RAM or using all 4 dimm slots. Some member's have reported that increasing the vccio too much leads to instability, now whether or not it compensates the use of vcore (not so sure about that), it will generate the same heat as to increasing the vcore, twocables did confirm that a few months ago. I would highly recommend that you drop the vccio to auto for now and just work with the vcore. If temps are a little too high for your liking, then it may be a good idea to tone down the overclock.

Don't get me wrong a small bump in vccio can help staiblity, but usually that's aroudn the 1.1v region. 1.2v is usually used when you're going for suicide runs and tweaking the bclk and overclocking RAM to extremes etc, however some reports from (khalam) has said that vccio hasn't made a difference to stabalising RAM at extreme overclocks, but that's a different matter lol. Bottom line is too much vccio can cause instability.

Hope that helps clear things up









Post screenshots of your BIOS so that we can have a look at what you're currently working with. Hope to see your prime blend screenshot soon


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


18hr run. Think I got everything this time


Looks perfect, thank you for contributing to the thread and welcome to the club









Please give it a couple mintues for it to show up in the spreadsheet, in the mean time enjoy your sig









_*Grab your sig and wear it proudly*_









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]
*EDIT;*

That overclock is actually pretty impressive, first glance was just to see the format of your screenshot, but now looking at it clearly, I'm very impressed!!!

Nice low temps and an amazing low vcore for your overclock. +rep!


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


VCCIO should really be left on auto unless you're putting strain on the IMC either via overclocking RAM or using all 4 dimm slots. Some member's have reported that increasing the vccio too much leads to instability, now whether or not it compensates the use of vcore (not so sure about that), it will generate the same heat as to increasing the vcore, twocables did confirm that a few months ago. I would highly recommend that you drop the vccio to auto for now and just work with the vcore. If temps are a little too high for your liking, then it may be a good idea to tone down the overclock.

Don't get me wrong a small bump in vccio can help staiblity, but usually that's aroudn the 1.1v region. 1.2v is usually used when you're going for suicide runs and tweaking the bclk and overclocking RAM to extremes etc, however some reports from (khalam) has said that vccio hasn't made a difference to stabalising RAM at extreme overclocks, but that's a different matter lol. Bottom line is too much vccio can cause instability.

Hope that helps clear things up









Post screenshots of your BIOS so that we can have a look at what you're currently working with. Hope to see your prime blend screenshot soon





























I will try this out, big thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


I will try this out, big thanks










Yeah definitely reduce the VCCIO to auto, the pll votlage a little too low, it'll likely cause you bsod with 124 with that amoutnt, however It could work great for you. Just a note, I foudn better stability at aroudn 1.7v, then a few months I changed it to 1.5v and started working my way up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.


Here is a perfect exmaple of how to do such testing, go to page 5, post 45 and read on:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...king-help.html
Note, he was using a gigabyte mobo then switched to a asrock, try following a similar pattern and hopefully you find the sweet spot for VCCIO and PLL for your overclock *before* you increase the vcore much higher.

Hope that helps









*EDIT:*

One last thing, make sure RAM is on stock, you can do that by selecting XMP under Ai tweaker and it should set the timings and votlage automatically.

Another thing is leave spread spectrum enabled, if you're not messing with the BCLK then just enbale it. Overclocking sandy is not the same as the older gen cpu's, sandy likes the safety features , C1E and Speedstep included


----------



## PR-Imagery

Benching with HT
*Processor Arithmetic*










129.11+149.14+111.77= 390.02

*Processor Multi-Media*










329.72+282.37+385+219.44= 1216.53

*Cryptography*










3+6.37+1.4= 10.77

* Multi-Core Efficiency*










27.6+34.2= 61.8

Total = 390.02+1216.53+10.77+61.8= *1679.12*


----------



## munaim1

Thanks bud^^^ added in a few minutes









I was actually looking to scrap the si soft sandra benching from the spreadsheet, need to work up a better scoring system but can't really be bothered







. If someone want's to help me out with that, it would be amazing and appreciated.


----------



## alucardx

are there any threads out there that run a few game benchmarks at 4.5GHz through 5.0Ghz on a 2500k? I'd be really interested to see what benefits there are to gaming at the higher end of the spectrum for these chips.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alucardx*


are there any threads out there that run a few game benchmarks at 4.5GHz through 5.0Ghz on a 2500k? I'd be really interested to see what benefits there are to gaming at the higher end of the spectrum for these chips.


Try these:

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...-official.html

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...-new-dx11.html

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...chmarking.html

Hope that helps









*EDIT:*

Here are some of my gaming bench's at 5.1ghz, ignore the driver review's if you'd like, the screenshots shoudl be able to tell you what you need to know and you can compare it with somebody else's

http://www.overclock.net/14500709-post213.html

.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

I've changed my PLL voltage and now I'm running a custom blend 1792fft, *how long should I running it to see if that PLL is stable?* I've read the PLL 2 post in the main page, obviously thats where I found all the info...

Do you used pll overvoltage when you were overclocking beyond 4700 mhz?

answer: VCCSA Voltage: Auto it's advised not to touch that one
VCCIO Voltage: 1.125v
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.7v
Auto PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
PCH Voltage: Auto
VRM Frequency: 350
Duty Control: Extreme
Phase Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Multi 51 by each core
CPU BCLK: 100 sb doesn't like changes in bclk
CPU voltage: 1.485v Manual bios - Idles 1.485/1.490 - Loads 1.472-1.480v
DDR Voltage: 1.6v
DDR Speed: 1866mhz
DDR Timings: 8-9-8-24 1T
Spread Spectrum: Enabled
LLC: Ultra High
Intel Speedstep: Enabled
C1E: Enabled
C3/C6: AUTO

thx


----------



## alucardx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Try these:

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...-official.html

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...-new-dx11.html

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...chmarking.html

Hope that helps









*EDIT:*

Here are some of my gaming bench's at 5.1ghz, ignore the driver review's if you'd like, the screenshots shoudl be able to tell you what you need to know and you can compare it with somebody else's

http://www.overclock.net/14500709-post213.html

.


Thanks for the information, however I was looking for benchmarks where the user keeps all settings constant (game settings, drivers, etc) and runs the same benchmark on their system but then changes the overclock. This would tell us how much these higher end overclocks are actually helping us in games.

I'll try to do some tests like this when I get some time.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*


I've changed my PLL voltage and now I'm running a custom blend 1792fft, *how long should I running it to see if that PLL is stable?* I've read the PLL 2 post in the main page, obviously thats where I found all the info...

Do you used pll overvoltage when you were overclocking beyond 4700 mhz?


15/20mins each on those fft's are all good.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Thanks for the fast answer, with pll overvoltage I was able to start the OS OK! but I cant run prime, well not with air cooling.

*NOW, I was able to run 4900 without PLL overvoltage, should I turn it on to get a MORE stable overclock at that rate? or I should keep it with the PLL disable till I see it unstable?*


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*


Thanks for the fast answer, with pll overvoltage I was able to start the OS OK! but I cant run prime, well not with air cooling.

*NOW, I was able to run 4900 without PLL overvoltage, should I turn it on to get a MORE stable overclock at that rate? or I should keep it with the PLL disable till I see it unstable?*


I don't believe enabling pll overvoltage increases stability, all i find it useful for is when i high multiplier doesnt boot, if does boot without it then no real reason to use it.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Mun, which link are you refering to?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


Mun, which link are you refering to?


http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post15204988








forgot link.


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alucardx*


are there any threads out there that run a few game benchmarks at 4.5GHz through 5.0Ghz on a 2500k? I'd be really interested to see what benefits there are to gaming at the higher end of the spectrum for these chips.


I could run you some tests with my sig rig







Just name the software.

*Munaim*

I dropped the VCCIO and saw about 5c lower temps. I think 5GHz 1.375V is still considered a good overclock on air if I can get some Prime95 results


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


I could run you some tests with my sig rig







Just name the software.

*Munaim*

I dropped the VCCIO and saw about 5c lower temps. I think 5GHz 1.375V is still considered a good overclock on air if I can get some Prime95 results










How much did you drop VCCIO in order to get a 5c drop on the cores (Or hottest core?)


----------



## MINE

Hey Munaim , just try everything you and other members said, everything is going well, i just thought 1.47 is a little high but i was reading that its good up to 1.55?

1.34 - 4.6
1.385 - 4.8
1.47 - 5.0ghz <- my tempt is around 64-73 is that good to go, for prime testing?


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


How much did you drop VCCIO in order to get a 5c drop on the cores (Or hottest core?)


From 1.2V to auto, which was ~1.07V. To be honest, I'm not sure anymore if it dropped the temps or if I'm being paranoid, lol. But as long as the stability didn't suffer, lower temps are okay by me


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE;15265108*
> Hey Munaim , just try everything you and other members said, everything is going well, i just thought 1.47 is a little high but i was reading that its good up to 1.55?
> 
> 1.34 - 4.6
> 1.385 - 4.8
> 1.47 - 5.0ghz <- my tempt is around 64-73 is that good to go, for prime testing?


This is my opinion, take it as you will:


Spoiler: CLICKME



****Max Safe Voltage and Temps****

Before I go into this, I just want to say that this is my *OWN* opinion and take it as you will.

No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')

Those that have killed or degraded their cpu's have done so through either by their own fault, running sucide runs with crazy voltages and by not having substantial cooling for their overclocks and voltage or for reasons like their mobo or PSU causing shorting and also BIOS bugs.

Please remember that not all chips are the same, some can do high overclocks with low voltage some cannot.

Regarding temps, CPU throttles at 95c, *some say* keeping it below 85c is good, *some say* keeping it below 80 is better, *other's say* below 75c is really good and there are quite a few that say 70c should be the max. *Which ever one your comfortable with and if you have substantial cooling, YOU DECIDE YOUR MAX, just remember it throttles at 95c*. If for example you hit 85c in stress testing then in everday usage it shouldn't be higher than 75c which I think is fine, I personally like to keep mine below 70/75c during general everyday usage


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Looks perfect, thank you for contributing to the thread and welcome to the club









*EDIT;*

That overclock is actually pretty impressive, first glance was just to see the format of your screenshot, but now looking at it clearly, I'm very impressed!!!

Nice low temps and an amazing low vcore for your overclock. +rep!


Awesome









Ambient 16c(kinda cold where you're sitting inside with a jacket and long pants on even tho it still feels like the middle summer outside) helps quite a bit, think the coldest Prime run I did peaked at about 58c with idles in the upper 20s low 30s. My average under load being around 65c. 
Did disable the iGPU tho, but that didn't have any effect on temps or core voltage. Pretty happy with it.

Let that sit for a bit, then try for that infamous 5Ghz.


----------



## crUk

Got the d14 installed.
Put in what i thought would work. Didn't have much time yet.
Will try to get higher when i have time. 
This will do for now.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chalamah

munaim1,
I have a question regarding the help you gave someone in this post
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ng-help-5.html
When you worked out the sweet spot for VTT and PLL @ a 47 multiplier, does that sweet spot only apply for that multiplier or would it be the same for say a 49 or 50 multiplier?


----------



## Arimis5226

Question. How does disabling the igpu assist in OCing our Sandy Bridges? Does it lower specific voltage requirements or lower our temps any?


----------



## juano

I just had a 124 BSOD (while GPU and CPU folding) on settings that were previously folding stable for weeks of 24/7 folding (GPU and CPU), and was wondering what is on my to do list of things to check if it happens again. First thing I did was roll back to the 266.58 drivers because I was on the latest beta BF3 drivers which have caused BSODs for some, so I'm hoping that was all it was. If not though I know to start low with my PLL and work my way back up as that could be one possibility. After trying that what should I do as far as the VCCIO as I understand that could be a possible culprit as well, should I lower it or raise it? Past those two I noticed the BSOD section says could be QPI as well but I'm not familiar with that one, is that for SB systems? So I've eliminated GPU drivers, and I kinda know what to try as far as the PLL goes, but any info as to what I should do as far as VCCIO or QPI if this happens again before resorting to raising vcore?

Other relevant info is I'm at 4.7Ghz @ 1.375 manual volts, ultra high LLC, 1.352 lowest voltage under load, 140% current capability, RAM is 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 1.5v XMP. Everything else is still on auto as far as I remember such as VCCSA, PLL, VCCIO, etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alucardx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


I could run you some tests with my sig rig







Just name the software.

*Munaim*

I dropped the VCCIO and saw about 5c lower temps. I think 5GHz 1.375V is still considered a good overclock on air if I can get some Prime95 results










What sort of games do you have available? Maybe something like Bad Company 2 that is recent but doesn't stress the GPU too much?

put it on like medium settings, no aa/af, your default resolution, and then run the same benchmark (some sites use the opening on-rails part of single player with fraps running). do this test for 4.5 ghz, 4.6, ... up to 5.0ghz. Would be really curious to see how the FPS scales on these higher end overclocks.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardx;15275231*
> What sort of games do you have available? Maybe something like Bad Company 2 that is recent but doesn't stress the GPU too much?
> 
> put it on like medium settings, no aa/af, your default resolution, and then run the same benchmark (some sites use the opening on-rails part of single player with fraps running). do this test for 4.5 ghz, 4.6, ... up to 5.0ghz. Would be really curious to see how the FPS scales on these higher end overclocks.


I'd rather run generic benchmarks such as Crysis Benchmark Tool or 3DMarks since it's much less hassle.

Edit: Finally, my submission


----------



## hahysera

Here is my god awful, embarrassing, disgusting, horrible intel chip submission.

Wow this chip sucks, prolly going to try to RMA this or something I don't give a s***...

4.6 GHz @ 1.450 volts. How sad.










EDIT: Not even worth the argument. Rofl.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226;15274803*
> Question. How does disabling the igpu assist in OCing our Sandy Bridges? Does it lower specific voltage requirements or lower our temps any?


For me, I didn't see any core voltage or temp changes disabling it, but it did let me run stable at a lower VCCIO(1.100). My 2600k @4.7Ghz/1.37v(LLC Extreme, VRM 320, Current 130%, PLL1.675) with the iGPU enabled I did have to give a bit more VCCIO(1.118) to run stable.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi;15276345*
> I'd rather run generic benchmarks such as Crysis Benchmark Tool or 3DMarks since it's much less hassle.
> 
> Edit: Finally, my submission


Both your Prime95 and RealTemp are out of date

Can you post your BIOS settings


----------



## BZ1891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hahysera;15276861*
> Here is my god awful, embarrassing, disgusting, horrible intel chip submission.
> 
> Wow this chip sucks, prolly going to try to RMA this or something I don't give a s***...
> 
> 4.6 GHz @ 1.450 volts. How sad.
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/6iwwi8.png
> EDIT: Not even worth the argument. Rofl.


I'm surprised you ran your memory at 1t for a 12h prime95 run.


----------



## rlangley643

seems to be ok after 13 hours prime standard blend test, at 5Ghz


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;15278111*
> Both your Prime95 and RealTemp are out of date
> 
> Can you post your BIOS settings


I've ran over 40hours of Prime95 and now I've outdated versions? FFS.


----------



## hahysera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BZ1891;15278651*
> I'm surprised you ran your memory at 1t for a 12h prime95 run.


Don't even know what that means...


----------



## BZ1891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hahysera;15278952*
> Don't even know what that means...


your memory was overclocked, the command rate for memory latency is 2t at default for the g.skill ripjaws, so would look something like 9-9-9-24 2t but you had yours 9-9-9-24-1t.

1t will work for many modules but it's still can cause instability as the memory isn't rated for it.


----------



## SightUp

I pass all test like IBT and P95 but after a few days of running, it BSOD's with a 0F4 error. Anyone know what this is?


----------



## hahysera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BZ1891;15279137*
> your memory was overclocked, the command rate for memory latency is 2t at default for the g.skill ripjaws, so would look something like 9-9-9-24 2t but you had yours 9-9-9-24-1t.
> 
> 1t will work for many modules but it's still can cause instability as the memory isn't rated for it.


Please PM me with instructions how to set my memory to complete default..... When I load UEFI defaults it makes my memory 11-11-11-28. I dunno my memory is all screwed up. Please tell me how to default it. This may be the issue I've been having all along. This may be why I've been crashing so often... PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hahysera;15279591*
> Please PM me with instructions how to set my memory to complete default..... When I load UEFI defaults it makes my memory 11-11-11-28. I dunno my memory is all screwed up. Please tell me how to default it. This may be the issue I've been having all along. This may be why I've been crashing so often... PLEASE HELP ME!


change DRAM timings from auto to manual
manually enter your timings. example 8-8-8-24 2t
f10 = save/start your pc

done.
also be sure to do the same thing and set your ram to it's correct voltage.

**note** if you clear out your cmos, you will have to repeat the process.
I like to go into bios every time I start my pc up just to have a quick look around.
hope this helps.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crUk*


Got the d14 installed.
Put in what i thought would work. Didn't have much time yet.
Will try to get higher when i have time. 
This will do for now.


Will add it a little later on, thanks bud +rep nice overclock!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chalamah*


munaim1,
I have a question regarding the help you gave someone in this post
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ng-help-5.html
When you worked out the sweet spot for VTT and PLL @ a 47 multiplier, does that sweet spot only apply for that multiplier or would it be the same for say a 49 or 50 multiplier?



To be perfectly honest, I really don't know. Because the proess can be tedious, I didn't really test it with a different mulitplier, it just depends on how it reacts to that particular overclock, so on that note I would say probably not, the vtt and pll sweet spot is probably depedndant on that particular multiplier. Sorry I cannot give you a exact answer to that question.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


I just had a 124 BSOD (while GPU and CPU folding) on settings that were previously folding stable for weeks of 24/7 folding (GPU and CPU), and was wondering what is on my to do list of things to check if it happens again. First thing I did was roll back to the 266.58 drivers because I was on the latest beta BF3 drivers which have caused BSODs for some, so I'm hoping that was all it was. If not though I know to start low with my PLL and work my way back up as that could be one possibility. After trying that what should I do as far as the VCCIO as I understand that could be a possible culprit as well, should I lower it or raise it? Past those two I noticed the BSOD section says could be QPI as well but I'm not familiar with that one, is that for SB systems? So I've eliminated GPU drivers, and I kinda know what to try as far as the PLL goes, but any info as to what I should do as far as VCCIO or QPI if this happens again before resorting to raising vcore?

Other relevant info is I'm at 4.7Ghz @ 1.375 manual volts, ultra high LLC, 1.352 lowest voltage under load, 140% current capability, RAM is 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 1.5v XMP. Everything else is still on auto as far as I remember such as VCCSA, PLL, VCCIO, etc.

Thanks in advance.










Some may think that folding is a better stability tester, however I disagree. I remember a memebr who was folding for a couple month's only to find that he bsods and fails prime with a few mintues, I would highly recommend that you run Prime blend with 80/90% of your available RAM for a few hours before determining stability. I would usally say that 12hours is fine for everything, however if you're folding then it may be a better idea to run it a little longer than 12, something like 16-24hours would defintely be stable, Have a little read at this: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...idge-read.html

Here is a perfect example of how to tweak the vccio and pll voltage for a 'better' stability, go to page 5 and post 45 and read on:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...king-help.html

Hope that helps







Also a bsod code can be quite helpful, so be sure to note down what the code is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


I'd rather run generic benchmarks such as Crysis Benchmark Tool or 3DMarks since it's much less hassle.

Edit: Finally, my submission










Sorry bud, rules state that you must have the atleast realtemp 3.67 and above which you can download from the OP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hahysera*


Here is my god awful, embarrassing, disgusting, horrible intel chip submission.

Wow this chip sucks, prolly going to try to RMA this or something I don't give a s***...

4.6 GHz @ 1.450 volts. How sad.

EDIT: Not even worth the argument. Rofl.


THanks for the screenie, will be added in a moment.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rlangley643*


seems to be ok after 13 hours prime standard blend test, at 5Ghz


Please read the rules in the OP, realtemp 3.67 or above is required. Thanks and sorry about that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


I pass all test like IBT and P95 but after a few days of running, it BSOD's with a 0F4 error. Anyone know what this is?


BSOD while doing what? 
Not sure what that code means, try goole and see what you could find. I woudl suspect a corrupted OS, it doesn't help when your stress testing or BSODing many times in your main OS, I strongly recommend that you use a different OS for all that. All the info should be in the OP under ****IMPORTANT TIPS AND FINDINGS**** - Random / Idle BSODS & Tips.

Hope that helps









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hahysera*


Please PM me with instructions how to set my memory to complete default..... When I load UEFI defaults it makes my memory 11-11-11-28. I dunno my memory is all screwed up. Please tell me how to default it. This may be the issue I've been having all along. This may be why I've been crashing so often... PLEASE HELP ME!


lol either set to XMP or set the RAM to it's stock settings, I'm pretty sure I have said that to you before. Try and read the guides in the OP.

Quote:



*Updating Spreadhseet NOW*



Thank you for your patience, in the mean time grab you sig here:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]


----------



## SightUp

I usually BSOD while either streaming video or watching a movie.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Some may think that folding is a better stability tester, however I disagree. I remember a memebr who was folding for a couple month's only to find that he bsods and fails prime with a few mintues, I would highly recommend that you run Prime blend with 80/90% of your available RAM for a few hours before determining stability. I would usally say that 12hours is fine for everything, however if you're folding then it may be a better idea to run it a little longer than 12, something like 16-24hours would defintely be stable, Have a little read at this: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...idge-read.html

Here is a perfect example of how to tweak the vccio and pll voltage for a 'better' stability, go to page 5 and post 45 and read on:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...king-help.html

Hope that helps







Also a bsod code can be quite helpful, so be sure to note down what the code is.











Thanks. I did mention the BSOD was 124, do you need more information than that? If so what?

It did pass like 8 hours of prime blend max RAM usage and ~30 minutes of each of the two recommended FTTs at these settings. I have read the OP of the solving 124 BSOD post, that's why I mentioned that I rolled my GPU drivers back from the latest beta ones that have been reported to cause 124 BSODs.

Also as I mentioned I know to try starting low and increasing the PLL should this BSOD happen again. What I was really asking was two things, first would I want to also try lowering the VCCIO as a possible solution for 124 BSOD or would increasing it be much more likely? Second, what is QPI and if it need be changed for troubleshooting a 124 BSOD then in which direction? I don't remember seeing that setting in my ASUS BIOS, if I have that how would I want to adjust that, up or down? Also expected or common values that these two would be need to be changed to would be appreciated. As I understand it 1.1v is the default and 1.2v is the max for VCCIO but have you noticed a trend in most people solving 124 at 1.15 or 1.05. The same would be helpful for QPI because as I said I have no clue what that is or what it should be at default or what to expect it to need.

Past answers to those two questions and reading the entire "fixing 124 BSOD" thread ( I already read the 2500k OC help thread and the OP of fixing 124) is there anything else I ought to know to try before increasing vcore should this BSOD happen again?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


I usually BSOD while either streaming video or watching a movie.


Not sure bud, but liek I said could be a corrupt OS, you could try some of the things in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...idge-read.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


It did pass like 8 hours of prime blend max RAM usage and ~30 minutes of each of the two recommended FTTs at these settings. I have read the OP of the solving 124 BSOD post, that's why I mentioned that I rolled my GPU drivers back from the latest beta ones that have been reported to cause 124 BSODs.


Well, I can't say much about the GPU driver's as I have not personally used them. I nregards to Prime testing I woudl say , you should really run it a little longer, especially because you do folding.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Also as I mentioned I know to try starting low and increasing the PLL should this BSOD happen again. What I was really asking was two things, first would I want to also try lowering the VCCIO as a possible solution for 124 BSOD or would increasing it be much more likely?


Default VCCIO is around 1.05/1.07 I believe, VTT and QPI is the VCCIO setting for sandybridge, that is why Bsod 124 can be related to VCCIO. Increasing it does help stability, but if you reach a certain point, it'll just become unstable. It is either st on auto or increased, not usually lowered form it's stock setting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Also expected or common values that these two would be need to be changed to would be appreciated. As I understand it 1.1v is the default and 1.2v is the max for VCCIO but have you noticed a trend in most people solving 124 at 1.15 or 1.05.


Unfortunatly I can't really say, I've been through hundred of overclocks and can't really remember, however there is one thing that does come to mind regarding vccio. Usually when you're overclocking ram going above 1.1v can help, but between stock VCCIO and 1.1v it can help general stability, but remember increasing it too much will more than likely cause you instability and generate the same heat that vcore would. Peop think that using vcccio is a substitute for vcore, unfortunatly I don't see it that way.

Increasing VCCIO (Vtt) helps when you start to strain the IMC of the chip, when using high RAM usage in prime95 etc (instability) therefore a small boost to the vccio can help with that stability providing that you have cooling in the first place to maintain your cpu's temperature.

Hope that makes sense.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Past answers to those two questions and reading the entire "fixing 124 BSOD" thread ( I already read the 2500k OC help thread and the OP of fixing 124) is there anything else I ought to know to try before increasing vcore should this BSOD happen again?


124 is a little tricky as you have gathered, turning that error code into something else can actually be done just by the VTT and PLL voltage alone, even if you get it to 101 atleast you know that's it's vcore that you need, or an error code showing OS corruption etc.

What I would advise is that you run the Hard FFT's for around 1 hour each and see how far you get, if you get the infamous 124, then I wuld recommend that you start with the PLL votlage, reduce it all the way to 1.5v and start again with the FFT's, keep on doing until you find one value (sweetspot) that nets you the most duration in prime and note that down, then take it back to PLL back to auto and do the same for the VCCIO, obviously use the smallest increments as possible and test with prime blend.

Hopefully when you find a sweet spot for both (could be PLL voltage at 1.6125v and VCCIO on auto or PLL voltage at 1.6875v and VCCIO on 1.095v)

You can combine them together and retest with prime and see what happens. It is a very tedious process and one that requires a lot of patience.

Hope that helps


----------



## juano

That is much more helpful indeed, thank you very much. Just to be sure I understand VTT and QPI are just the one setting "VCCIO" on my board correct? I believe I have an okay handle on what the VCCIO does (as you mentioned, basically the IMC voltage), but I just don't remember hearing it refereed to as QPI or VTT.

Thanks again, I do appreciate the more in depth information.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


That is much more helpful indeed, thank you very much.


No worries bud, I'm still learning myself and it helps me aswell when I have to touch up on some of the things or else I'll just forget lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Just to be sure I understand VTT and QPI are just the one setting "VCCIO" on my board correct? I believe I have an okay handle on what the VCCIO does (as you mentioned, basically the IMC voltage), but I just don't remember hearing it refereed to as QPI or VTT.

Thanks again, I do appreciate the more in depth information.


That is correct. Because of the new UEFI BIOS most if not all call it either VCCIO or just VTT, I think it's just gigabyte mobo's that still refer to it as QPI/VTT, but im not 100% sure about that though, however just to confirm, yes VCCIO is refered to QPI/VTT.

Here's sin confirming what I just mentioned above:

Quote:



VCCIO: *more commonly known at QPI/VTT voltage*, this is the VTT voltage. Formally known as Processor Power for I/O it is the voltage for the *integrated memory *controller as well as the PCI-E controller. While Intel's Maximum is 1.05 +/- 3% = 1.08v, you can go higher, much higher. I would recommend staying below 1.2v for 24/7 use, but depending on the quality of the IMC on your chip, I have seen 2133 MHz done on as little at 1.1v. I used 1.12v for overclocking my Dominator 1600 MHz to 1866 MHz, and it did it without any problems. Do realize that this voltage contributes heat as well to the whole thermal package.


 source

Hope that helps


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chalamah*


munaim1,
I have a question regarding the help you gave someone in this post
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ng-help-5.html
When you worked out the sweet spot for VTT and PLL @ a 47 multiplier, does that sweet spot only apply for that multiplier or would it be the same for say a 49 or 50 multiplier?


To be perfectly honest, I really don't know. Because the proess can be tedious, I didn't really test it with a different mulitplier, it just depends on how it reacts to that particular overclock, so on that note I would say probably not, the vtt and pll sweet spot is probably depedndant on that particular multiplier. Sorry I cannot give you a exact answer to that question.

*EDIT Just to add to what I said above and after a little bit of thinking lol







:*

Actually, I can maybe try and explain this to the best of my ability, lets just say that between 4.5 to 4.8 you recieve bsod 101 after tweaking the vtt and pll for 4.5ghz, so at that point you would obivously continue increasing the vcore until you're stable, however they may be a point during that time that the 124 may arise, that doesn't mean that the vtt and pll sweet spot has changed and it needs to be tweaked again, because remember 124 can also be vcore, so on that note you continue increasing the vcore until you reach a point of stabiity, however that trully depends on the potential of that particular chip. But and this is important, overclocking is not a guarentee, so in order to 'find' your overclock you will need to set yourself a target and that should be by vcore and temp, not clock speed that will allow you to really see the potential of that chip under those conditions.

If you read about VTT just above (explained to Juano), I would say it doesn't really need to be changed once you find the sweet spot, as the IMC won't be stressed unless you really start pumping insane voltages and overclocking the RAM, so that just leaves the PLL voltage. Recent findings have suggested that lowering PLL voltage can help, however that is not universal amongst every motherboard, so whether or not that dependant on clock speed or the motherboard I really don't know, but I I would say motherboard. So to conlude, I would say I retract what I said before about maybe having to change the vtt and pll for higher multi's because imho the pll is tied to the motherboard and the vtt doesn't really have to change, therefore it just leave's the vcore. But again that is what think and I have gathered so far. I might be wrong lol


----------



## hahysera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


change DRAM timings from auto to manual
manually enter your timings. example 8-8-8-24 2t
f10 = save/start your pc

done. 
also be sure to do the same thing and set your ram to it's correct voltage.

**note** if you clear out your cmos, you will have to repeat the process. 
I like to go into bios every time I start my pc up just to have a quick look around.
hope this helps.


Alright I don't know what I'm doing in the RAM section. What I have ATM is 9-9-9-24-2N (said 2N instead of 2T), is it 9-9-9-24 or 8-8-8-24? I don't know







Why do I see some people 8-9-8-24? or like 7-9-7 or something like staggering their numbers what does that do?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hahysera*


Alright I don't know what I'm doing in the RAM section. What I have ATM is 9-9-9-24-2N (said 2N instead of 2T), is it 9-9-9-24 or 8-8-8-24? I don't know







Why do I see some people 8-9-8-24? or like 7-9-7 or something like staggering their numbers what does that do?


share link to your RAM. It's pretty simple, set the stock timings and voltage of your RAM in the BIOS, if it is 9-9-9-24 2N then input that in the BIOS and call it a day.

Some people tighten the RAM latency or increase the frquency, *read *the overclocking and choosing RAM for sandybridge in the OP.


----------



## crUk

I have a question for you fellow sandy peeps.
I have this kit. 
I can't run it at rated speed. If I set rated speed and timings. It wont even post. Best I could do was 1600mhz at 7-7-7-21.
Thoughts? 
Yes i was only using 2 sticks of the three.

fixed


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crUk*


I have a question for you fellow sandy peeps.
I have *







*kit. 
I can't run it at rated speed. If I set rated speed and timings. It wont even post. Best I could do was 1600mhz at 7-7-7-21.
Thoughts? 
Yes i was only using 2 sticks of the three.


which kit lol?


----------



## crUk

Link fixed.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Try upping the voltages a bit?


----------



## SightUp

What do you guys think of this ram?

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=59977&vpn=F3%2D14900CL9D%2D8GBSR&manufacture=G%2ESkill


----------



## crUk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;15285654*
> Try upping the voltages a bit?


already @ 1.65. Dont want to go any further.


----------



## SightUp

crUk, can you take some screenshots of your BIOS? You and I have the same setup and I would be very interested to see how you reached 5.0Ghz.


----------



## crUk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15286454*
> crUk, can you take some screenshots of your BIOS? You and I have the same setup and I would be very interested to see how you reached 5.0Ghz.


Better yet here's a video for you.
CPU voltage set at 1.440
RAM voltage set at 1.6500





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RmPZkm5jxM[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15281313*
> I usually BSOD while either streaming video or watching a movie.


In my experience I would say give it a bit more VCCIO, two-three notches or so, maybe a little more maybe a little less. Also if this is on your sig rig you might be able to lower that vcore by adjusting the VCCIO and PLL and striking the right balance between the three.


----------



## LiL_JaSoN

iv settled back to [email protected] (shows 1.23-4 in cpu-z) - for everyday use.
not sure if these figures are any good

had prime95 blending running for about 8hrs now.

temps are around 45-50 on full watercooled (mosfet and cpu)

I havent changed anything besides the multiplier, vcore volts and ram figures to match my ram. - not sure if i should change anything else


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crUk;15287224*
> Better yet here's a video for you.
> CPU voltage set at 1.440
> RAM voltage set at 1.6500


Thanks.

So your voltage reads at 1.456ish in bios but it's set to 1.440?

Did you Prime95 test this?


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Here is my TOP Oc with AIR cooling.








thanks everyone who helped me greatfully

PLL voltage: 1.45


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

How about starting a spreadsheet for extreme Prime 95 Blend stability. Where you require a 48 hours stable run or something. For those Elite stable systems


----------



## hahysera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;15292854*
> *munaim1*
> 
> How about starting a spreadsheet for extreme Prime 95 Blend stability. Where you require a 48 hours stable run or something. For those Elite stable systems


Thats really dumb.......... Rofl. 12 Hours is more then enough, sorta overkill. If you're stable at like 8 hours, you're good enough.


----------



## crUk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15290809*
> Thanks.
> 
> So your voltage reads at 1.456ish in bios but it's set to 1.440?
> 
> Did you Prime95 test this?


Yes, voltage set at 1.440 llc brings it up on load.
Prime stable yes.  Here's my 14 hour run.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hahysera;15292912*
> Thats really dumb.......... Rofl. 12 Hours is more then enough, sorta overkill. If you're stable at like 8 hours, you're good enough.


8 hours is not enough. 9 to 12 hours is a real critical point in P95 Blend.

12 hours + is good enough, but why not make a spreadsheet for those who would like to have extreme stability. Let's say 24 hours.

And make an alernative signature for them. 'The Sandybridge Super Stable Club' or something









Not saying the 12 hours + sheet should be gone, just give a possibility to those who want 'extreme stability'. That's all









Also, this Extreme sheet should require most of the RAM used in custom Blend.

Signature suggestion for 24 hours + stable sheet:

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster;15292095*
> Here is my TOP Oc with AIR cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone who helped me greatfully
> 
> PLL voltage: 1.45


ooohhh nice one bud, however those temps do look a little high don't you think







Keep it below 85c while stress testing and it should stay around 75c and below in windows under general and even cpu intensive conditions.

Anyways, will be updating your entry now, your old one will still be available in the 'old entries section', you can make comparisons of your own with your own chip, bit like your own database, compare your voltages between overclocks etc.









*EDIT:*

Just comparing it to your 4.5ghz, that's a mighty jump in voltage just for an extra 400mhz. I would say your 4.5ghz is a better overclock.









_*Your previous 4.5ghz OC:*_

OC.monster *4500.6mhz 1.312v* 21hrs *65-73-75-70* AIR - Ultra 120 Extreme 2500k 8GB 1600mhz http://www.overclock.net/15237784-post4537.html

*Your 4.9ghz OC:*

OC.monster *4900.5mhz 1.472v* 15hrs *79-86-90-88* AIR - Ultra 120 Extreme 2500k 8GB 1600mhz http://www.overclock.net/15292095-post4644.html








4.5ghz looks better to me









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;15293047*
> 8 hours is not enough. 9 to 12 hours is a real critical point in P95 Blend.
> 
> 12 hours + is good enough, but why not make a spreadsheet for those who would like to have extreme stability. Let's say 24 hours.
> 
> And make an alernative signature for them. 'The Sandybridge Super Stable Club' or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying the 12 hours + sheet should be gone, just give a possibility to those who want 'extreme stability'. That's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this Extreme sheet should require most of the RAM used in custom Blend.
> 
> Signature suggestion for 24 hours + stable sheet:
> 
> *[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*


LOL I really don't think it's necessary, as 12hours is usually enough it's really upto you how long you want to run it for, stable for 24hours plus really doesn't make you any 'super', just stable for what you run it for, however most people would say that it's overkill and also I doubt there will be many entries. Add the 80/90% RAM with the 12hour blend and it's enough really imho.


Spoiler: Readme



Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.

Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.

On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.

Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.

There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.

This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.

This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb)
*BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!*


----------



## turrican9

I want my
*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;15294062*
> I want my
> *[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*


I tell you what, I'll add the sig in the OP and you guys can *choose* whichever you want to use!!









Hows that?











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

On that note, if you wanna create more sig's be my guest I'll add it to the OP


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I tell you what, I'll add the sig in the OP and you guys can *choose* whichever you want to use!!









Hows that?









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B] [/CENTER]

[/CODE]
On that note, if you wanna create more sig's be my guest I'll add it to the OP










Sounds great!
















Really, I was just kidding







But that 'Super' signature looks pretty cool


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Sounds great!
















Really, I was just kidding







But that 'Super' signature looks pretty cool










It's cool


----------



## RainMotorsports

Alright time to make my submission:










Along with all the extras:
  

Darn i meant to do a new cpu-z validation just for it oh well i clicked the wrong button it seems. Here is the one I am submitting for other clubs anyways - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044630

Off to work on my lower voltages.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RainMotorsports*


Alright time to make my submission:

Darn i meant to do a new cpu-z validation just for it oh well i clicked the wrong button it seems. Here is the one I am submitting for other clubs anyways - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044630

Off to work on my lower voltages.


Nice work!


----------



## SightUp

I am a firm believer in that 24 hours is needed, not 12, for a overclock to be considered stable as there are errors that only happen at the 16+ hour mark. However, 48 hours is overkill and won't make people in Africa have food. The makers of Prime95 state that 24 hours is required and nothing about going further.


----------



## RainMotorsports

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


I am a firm believer in that 24 hours is needed, not 12, for a overclock to be considered stable as there are errors that only happen at the 16+ hour mark. However, 48 hours is overkill and won't make people in Africa have food. The makers of Prime95 state that 24 hours is required and nothing about going further.


24 will get done on myne once the voltage testing is done. But she SMP folds 24/7 so cant say I am worried about not knowing if its stable. I wont be here for 24 hours rather be here for the run.


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15294916*
> I am a firm believer in that 24 hours is needed, not 12, for a overclock to be considered stable as there are errors that only happen at the 16+ hour mark. However, 48 hours is overkill and won't make people in Africa have food. The makers of Prime95 state that 24 hours is required and nothing about going further.


Which errors are those? I thought the test just repeated, taking ~3 hours per cycle..


----------



## Moonfire

I got BSOD after running Prime95 for 21 hours. I wanted to stop at 13 hours and screenshot and provide picture, but rule states load must be 100% and mine was at 75-79% only hitting 80 when I load a webpage. I was using Juan Jose's guide, but had 4.8GHz at 1.400V instead of running 4.8GHz at 1.415V or 1.425V. Maximum temperture was 72°C 79°C 79°C 77°C.


----------



## FoLmEr

Got an update for my submission

















Temps are getting a bit high for my taste; dunno if I'll go for the magical 5GHz. Maybe some other time :









EDIT: Bah, I see I left out the version number on RealTemp. I can assure you, however, that it's version 3.69.1 like I've used on my previous submissions.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RainMotorsports;15294823*
> Alright time to make my submission:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;15303885*
> Got an update for my submission


Both added, thanks guyd for contributing to the spreadsheet









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly*_









*Copy and paste whichever you want







*


Spoiler: CLICKME



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]





Please give it a few moments for it to appear in the spreadsheet. Thanks again and +rep to you both!


----------



## Nameisdan

So, I had to redo some prime. Did 18 hours this time, should be good to add!

Wish I could get more out of this chip but it really seems to need too much voltage to get past 4.7. Overall Im happy, but an overclocker never really has enough =p.


----------



## munaim1

All worker's should be showing!!!!^^^ *BUT* I'm in a good mood today so I'll add you anyway









Nice overclock, grab your sig from my above post


----------



## Nameisdan

Cool! Thanks =0


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameisdan;15306429*
> Cool! Thanks =0


You're most welcome


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;15296749*
> Which errors are those? I thought the test just repeated, taking ~3 hours per cycle..


What do you mean what errors? They are just errors.
Quote:


> Twenty-four hours of testing is recommended to be sure, as errors may show up after 16 or more hours of testing (compared to, say, just four hours of testing).


http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=335813


----------



## Doming0

Ok, so I updated my bios and lost all my overclock settings but I'm trying again with a goal of getting a lower vcore. Right now I seem stable (12hr Prime not done yet) with 4.5GHZ at a manual 1.312 to 1.320 but my VID is asking for 1.3661 in Real temp 3.67.

Since I am still new I do not understand the correlation between these two. I imagine the 1.3661 VID is what the processor WANTS.. and 1.312 V is what I'm GIVING it. Is that right?


----------



## SightUp

Welcome to the wonderful world of vdroop.


----------



## Doming0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


Welcome to the wonderful world of vdroop.


Could you extrapolate? lol Doesn't really answer my question.


----------



## Leffe

Evening OCN long time reader first time poster here







. Started overclocking my 2500k tonight using offset voltage and my first goal is 4.5 Ghz. It's running fine so far currently testing at 1.33v but i noticed something strange, it won't downclock when idle and thats the whole reason i used the offset method in the first place. I have checked around in bios but cant find any reason as to why i wouldent idle at 1.6 ghz. So i was hoping someone a little more experienced would know what could cause this







.

Edit: Found the problem still had CPU C1E set to Auto


----------



## RainMotorsports

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doming0*


Could you extrapolate? lol Doesn't really answer my question.


A load on a power source can cause a drop in voltage. If the board supports LLC then turn it on, up whatever. Will try and keep the voltage on target.

If not then your other choice is to use a higher base voltage.

From what I understand the VID is whats hardcoded for that speed. Nice guideline but can be too low or too high.


----------



## Doming0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RainMotorsports;15310958*
> A load on a power source can cause a drop in voltage. If the board supports LLC then turn it on, up whatever. Will try and keep the voltage on target.
> 
> If not then your other choice is to use a higher base voltage.
> 
> From what I understand the VID is whats hardcoded for that speed. Nice guideline but can be too low or too high.


What messes me up is trying to understand whether to use - or + offset and how to figure it out.. I have a feeling that my current manual vcore of 1.320 is going to be a keeper. But when I switch it to offset I get lost...


----------



## crUk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leffe*


Evening OCN long time reader first time poster here







. Started overclocking my 2500k tonight using offset voltage and my first goal is 4.5 Ghz. It's running fine so far currently testing at 1.33v but i noticed something strange, it won't downclock when idle and thats the whole reason i used the offset method in the first place. I have checked around in bios but cant find any reason as to why i wouldent idle at 1.6 ghz. So i was hoping someone a little more experienced would know what could cause this







.

Edit: Found the problem still had CPU C1E set to Auto


Enable epu power saving and speedstep.


----------



## Leffe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crUk*


Enable epu power saving and speedstep.


got it to work with swapping CPU C1E from auto to enabled, epu power saving is disabled atm would i gain anything from enabling it?


----------



## crUk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leffe*


got it to work with swapping CPU C1E from auto to enabled, epu power saving is disabled atm would i gain anything from enabling it?


If your chip downclocks with c1e then that fine. Epu might not gain you anything. It just might " save you power" and a few pennies with your electric bill


----------



## ChaosAK47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doming0*


What messes me up is trying to understand whether to use - or + offset and how to figure it out.. I have a feeling that my current manual vcore of 1.320 is going to be a keeper. But when I switch it to offset I get lost...


Wondering what monitoring software that is on the left side there?

Sorry tried to PM you, but no luck.


----------



## Doming0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChaosAK47*


Wondering what monitoring software that is on the left side there?

Sorry tried to PM you, but no luck.


Off topic but it's ForceX System Monitor working in conjunction with Rainmeter.


----------



## rlangley643

right think i got everything right this time







,
13 hours prime blend test.


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SightUp*


I am a firm believer in that 24 hours is needed, not 12, for a overclock to be considered stable as there are errors that only happen at the 16+ hour mark. However, 48 hours is overkill and won't make people in Africa have food. The makers of Prime95 state that 24 hours is required and nothing about going further.


I thought you were referring to a certain type of errors exclusive to that time period. Hence my question.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doming0*


What messes me up is trying to understand whether to use - or + offset and how to figure it out.. I have a feeling that my current manual vcore of 1.320 is going to be a keeper. But when I switch it to offset I get lost...


Just need to do trial and error. Open up Prime95 and then open up CPU-Z, when on Prime, look at your load Vcore~ (obviously if you BSOD before you can see this, add Vcore in +0.005 steps)

If you're over your sweetspot, subtract, if you're under~ add. Though you'll notice you need less vCore on offset typically than you do with manual mode.

I don't know why this is specifically.










In other news, on my way to a pretty sweet OC. What you guys think? Should I go for 12 with this? XD


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15316019*
> In other news, on my way to a pretty sweet OC. What you guys think? Should I go for 12 with this? XD


Ow, ecchi overload ^^

Anyway, if it passes 15-20 mins of both 1344 and 1792 FFTs + a HyperPI 32M, I'd deem it worthy of a 12h


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;15316738*
> Ow, ecchi overload ^^
> 
> Anyway, if it passes 15-20 mins of both 1344 and 1792 FFTs + a HyperPI 32M, I'd deem it worthy of a 12h


How do I precisely do a 1344 and a 1792 fft? :3


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15316851*
> How do I precisely do a 1344 and a 1792 fft? :3


Here.. Select custom and just type in the numbers. And how much RAM you will use.


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15316851*
> How do I precisely do a 1344 and a 1792 fft? :3












Click Custom -> insert FFTs as shown and adjust RAM usage. I chose 6500MB for 8GB RAM.

Same thing substituting 1344 for 1792 when/if the test passes


----------



## Inverse

Wow, I'm depressed. Passed 30m with the 1344, but decided to push it to an hour just to be sure and it BSOD after 55m... and I fail the 1792 test like ten minutes in.

Are we just looking for ways to crush hopes and dreams here, because how did we go from using Blend to test these things for the Club to this? Blend test has worked for me for so long, and it tends to translate to real world stability. If I can make hours of Blend, I never BSOD in real world tests.

So what is with these 1344 and 1792 tests that make them translate to real world application that you would use them as a stability test? Because at this venture I'm going to have to put an obscene amount of voltage to beat the 1792 test, and that's ridiculous.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15317291*
> Wow, I'm depressed. Passed 30m with the 1344, but decided to push it to an hour just to be sure and it BSOD after 55m... and I fail the 1792 test like ten minutes in.
> 
> Are we just looking for ways to crush hopes and dreams here, because how did we go from using Blend to test these things for the Club to this? Blend test has worked for me for so long, and it tends to translate to real world stability. If I can make hours of Blend, I never BSOD in real world tests.
> 
> So what is with these 1344 and 1792 tests that make them translate to real world application that you would use them as a stability test? Because at this venture I'm going to have to put an obscene amount of voltage to beat the 1792 test, and that's ridiculous.


I discovered that the 1344 and 1792KB FFT's was amongst/if not the hardest of all FFT's to pass, for Sandybridge. They are appart of your usual Blend test. We're talking about Vcore here. I'm not sure if they work so well finding other stability issues than Vcore related ones.

So the thought is, if you can pass these, you have a very good chance of passing the regular Blend preset. From the look of it, it seems the 1792KB FFT is the hardest one, so you can skip the 1344KB FFT.

If you pass the normal preset and not these, it is probably because you typed in more RAM when running 1344 and 1792 FFT's. I always use 6000MB RAM even on the regular preset.


----------



## Ixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;15317370*
> I discovered that the 1344 and 1792KB FFT's was amongst/if not the hardest of all FFT's to pass, for Sandybridge. They are appart of your usual Blend test. We're talking about Vcore here. I'm not sure if they work so well finding other stability issues than Vcore related ones.
> 
> So the thought is, if you can pass these, you have a very good chance of passing the regular Blend preset. From the look of it, it seems the 1792KB FFT is the hardest one, so you can skip the 1344KB FFT.
> 
> If you pass the normal preset and not these, it is probably because you typed in more RAM when running 1344 and 1792 FFT's. I always use 6000MB RAM even on the regular preset.


I've also found 1792 FFT crashes more than 1344 FFT does, and much quicker too. I usually use 1792 for 20 minutes and 1344 for 10 minutes. If and only if it's stable then I will try a standard blend test for an hour or more.


----------



## lightsout

So is it still a matter of opinion on whats 24/7 safe? How many people are running their chips around 1.45v? I have been running 4.7ghz 1.375v for a long time. Kind of want to hit 5ghz. I can do it but its a little above 1.45v. Even on water IBT with AVX hit 80c almost instantly lol.

What do you guys think about it?


----------



## Thebuyologist

Hopefully this is adequate.

*Thermaltake Frio cooling


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15319167*
> So is it still a matter of opinion on whats 24/7 safe? How many people are running their chips around 1.45v? I have been running 4.7ghz 1.375v for a long time. Kind of want to hit 5ghz. I can do it but its a little above 1.45v. Even on water IBT with AVX hit 80c almost instantly lol.
> 
> What do you guys think about it?


Check out the spreadsheet in the OP and compare people's temps/volts/GHz.

I say go for it 5GHz







Now is as good a time as any! I just wouldn't use IBT/LinX/linpack for testing as it has proven to be inferior to P95's blend test. Furthermore, it's such an unrealistic workload and the temperatures it generates are also insane and unrealistic.

You could argue that the workload of P95 is also unrealistic and that'd be a valid point. But it's certainly much closer to the truth than linpack based apps.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;15319409*
> Check out the spreadsheet in the OP and compare people's temps/volts/GHz.
> 
> I say go for it 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now is as good a time as any! I just wouldn't use IBT/LinX/linpack for testing as it has proven to be inferior to P95's blend test. Furthermore, it's such an unrealistic workload and the temperatures it generates are also insane and unrealistic.
> 
> You could argue that the workload of P95 is also unrealistic and that'd be a valid point. But it's certainly much closer to the truth than linpack based apps.


Yah I ditched IBT. Prime was loading around 65c. I set a profile in the bios for 5ghz. But I just feel like its a waste to run all the time. I think 4.7 is plenty. Maybe I'm just a wuss. I always try to find my sweet spot instead of max OC.


----------



## Hacksword

Submission. 4.6ghz stable (forgot to add the second CPU-z of Ram, but it is all stock anyways so not that flashy to look at)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebuyologist;15319314*
> Hopefully this is adequate.
> 
> *Thermaltake Frio cooling


Could you please add the pic as an attachement. Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword;15320083*
> Submission. 4.6ghz stable (forgot to add the second CPU-z of Ram, but it is all stock anyways so not that flashy to look at)


Thanks bud, submission loks great, I'll add it in a moment. Thanks again for contributing and wlecome to the club









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly*_









*Copy and paste whichever you want







*


Spoiler: CLICKME



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]


----------



## Moonfire

I need help getting a stable overclock for my 2500k.

In my last post I said I tried 4.8GHz @ 1.400V and ran prime95 for 21 hours before getting BSOD. Below were the settings.
My settings:
AI Overclock Tuner - Manual
BCLK/PCIE Frequency - 100.0
Turbo Ratio - By All Cores
Multiplier - 48
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Auto
Memory Frequency - Auto
EPU Power Saving Mode - Disabled
Load-Line Calibration - Ultra High
VRAM Frequency - Manual - 350
Phase Control - Extreme
Duty Control - Extreme
CPU Current Capability - 100%
CPU Voltage - Manual
CPU Manual Voltage - 1.400
DRAM Voltage - Auto
VCCIO Voltage - Auto
CPU PLL Voltage - Auto
PCH Voltage - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Auto

Earlier I tried 4.6GHz at 1.3V and 4.5GHZ at 1.25V, but got BSOD(0x0000014) on bootup.
Settings used:
AI Overclock Tuner - Manual
BCLK/PCIE Frequency - 100.0
Turbo Ratio - By All Cores
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Auto
Memory Frequency - DR3 1600MHz
EPU Power Saving Mode - Disabled
Load-Line Calibration - Ultra High
VRAM Frequency - Manual - 350
Phase Control - Extreme
Duty Control - Extreme
CPU Current Capability - 140%
CPU Voltage - Manual
DRAM Voltage - Auto
VCCIO Voltage - Auto
CPU PLL Voltage - Auto
PCH Voltage - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Auto

Any help please?


----------



## NMalboeuf

Im new to the forums here is my submission for the Sandy bridge OC Club, I have been overclocking my home PC and Game servers for years now
Here is my new 2600k on an Asus P8Z68-V with OCZ low voltage Ram
man that ram can cook eggs had to place a 120m fan on them but this changed after setting the voltage to 1.5 from 1.7

I was having a hard time getting the V core to 1.4 instead of 1.52+ and I was having BSOD but I think that was the ram running 1.7v, but then I actually ran the asus Evo Auto tuning and got the best of both
0.9-1.1v when idle and 1.4 when in use which lowered my temps

I used dryer ducting from the window to the PC as this new CPU warms the case making other compants hotter even tho it has 4 120m fans (had to reverse the case fans into outtake fans when I bought the H80 last week)

I plan on hitting FrozenCPU and building a piped in radiator from the out side of the house when it gets to be -20 to -30 up here in canada
then I can over clock some more, this should allow me to rip a DVD in 5 minutes lol
I also cant stand Fan noise to this H80 is simply to loud compaired to my old lga775 Ninja Schyth
Lots of room in the case now lol


----------



## Inverse

I gave up on 5ghz. I'm just irritated. I can do Blend for hours on my 5ghz settings, pass IBT~ no issue... but that 1792 test kept failing, even when I went up to 1.43v and higher and I'm not going to pump that much voltage in there just to pass that one test. Especially when 1.36v nets me 4.8 easily (even with the 1792 test)...

...so that's it. I'm at my ceiling, because of this one test~ but are we just looking for tests to fail overclocks, or does this test actually reflect real life stability? If it doesn't reflect real life stability (as blend does in my experience) what's the point of it?


----------



## Alepale

If your CPU can't pass that test, it means that the processor might do calculation errors at any time even though it was 'stable' at everything else. But we have to draw the line somewhere. It's not very practical to run hundreds of hours of Prime 95 because the odds for an error to occur are already very minimal if your CPU can pass hours of blend test.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


does this test actually reflect real life stability? If it doesn't reflect real life stability (as blend does in my experience) what's the point of it?


If you fail the test, you may or may not have stability issues, or end up having errors doing certain operations. I've experienced this with my friends overclocked i7 920, it's certainly stable, but I rendered a 3d animation on three machines(the [email protected], my 2600k OC'd to 4.5Ghz and a Xeon powered Dell). Now all three should've rendered the animation the exact same way, there were no effectors, or randomizers involved in the scene, the 920 however rendered the scene in a completely different way from the other two; multiple times.

I ran prime for several hours no crash or errors, ran a few specific test patterns that I usually run on my systems (1344 up to 32M), sure it enough it failed, didn't crash but one of the workers would fail. So even tho the system was stable at that overclock, it still experienced errors, and miscalculations.


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I gave up on 5ghz. I'm just irritated. I can do Blend for hours on my 5ghz settings, pass IBT~ no issue... but that 1792 test kept failing, even when I went up to 1.43v and higher and I'm not going to pump that much voltage in there just to pass that one test. Especially when 1.36v nets me 4.8 easily (even with the 1792 test)...

...so that's it. I'm at my ceiling, because of this one test~ but are we just looking for tests to fail overclocks, or does this test actually reflect real life stability? If it doesn't reflect real life stability (as blend does in my experience) what's the point of it?


Dude, it's not like you're a slave to that one test







Just go ahead and run your overclock that didn't pass the 1792 test 24/7. If it's stable at your workloads, well, then it's as stable as you need it to be. Why bother with more? If it does crash tho, you have something real to work with - there's no need to make a problem out of it before that.


----------



## Thebuyologist

Thermaltake Frio cooling
Asrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Motherboard


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I gave up on 5ghz. I'm just irritated. I can do Blend for hours on my 5ghz settings, pass IBT~ no issue... but that 1792 test kept failing, even when I went up to 1.43v and higher and I'm not going to pump that much voltage in there just to pass that one test. Especially when 1.36v nets me 4.8 easily (even with the 1792 test)...

...so that's it. I'm at my ceiling, because of this one test~ but are we just looking for tests to fail overclocks, or does this test actually reflect real life stability? If it doesn't reflect real life stability (as blend does in my experience) what's the point of it?


Point is that the usual Prime95 Blend preset will hit that 1792FFT many hours out in the test anyway. Can't remember now, but I think it will hit it long after 6 hours into the test.

So, if you cannot pass the 1792KB FFT for 15 minutes, the usual Blend preset will also fail when it hits that FFT after many hours. This is a shortcut to reveal if you can handle a 12 hours + run Vcore wise. Since this particular FFT seems to be the one requiring the most Vcore.

In short words, little point starting a 12 hours + run if you cannot run this FFT. So it will save people alot of time.

And I say this again, we're talking Vcore wise here. If other stability problems this 'rule' might not apply at all.

So the whole point of just running this FFT is to give you better odds of passing the usual 12 hours + preset.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Point is that the usual Prime95 Blend preset will hit that 1792FFT many hours out in the test anyway. Can't remember now, but I think it will hit it long after 6 hours into the test.

So, if you cannot pass the 1792KB FFT for 15 minutes, the usual Blend preset will also fail when it hits that FFT after many hours. This is a shortcut to reveal if you can handle a 12 hours + run Vcore wise. Since this particular FFT seems to be the one requiring the most Vcore.

In short words, little point starting a 12 hours + run if you cannot run this FFT. So it will save people alot of time.

And I say this again, we're talking Vcore wise here. If other stability problems this 'rule' might not apply at all.

So the whole point of just running this FFT is to give you better odds of passing the usual 12 hours + preset.


Ah~ this makes sense. If the Blend is going to hit this late in the game, now I understand why you would start here. Makes a lot of sense now, thank you. So basically it's to give you a realistic test of where it would be in a long endurance run so I don't waste my time when going for the 12 hour just to have it die 8-10 hours in.

I appreciate it, sorry just got really flustered, but yeah it does reveal to me that 5ghz is probably not in the cards for me if I have to go above 1.42v to reach it. That's just a bit too much for comfort when it comes to speed versus vcore ratio. A jump from 1.36 for 4.8ghz, to needing more than 1.42v for 200 more mhz doesn't sound too worth it.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Ah~ this makes sense. If the Blend is going to hit this late in the game, now I understand why you would start here. Makes a lot of sense now, thank you. So basically it's to give you a realistic test of where it would be in a long endurance run so I don't waste my time when going for the 12 hour just to have it die 8-10 hours in.

I appreciate it, sorry just got really flustered, but yeah it does reveal to me that 5ghz is probably not in the cards for me if I have to go above 1.42v to reach it. That's just a bit too much for comfort when it comes to speed versus vcore ratio. A jump from 1.36 for 4.8ghz, to needing more than 1.42v for 200 more mhz doesn't sound too worth it.


Excactly







So instead of wasting 8-10 hours (Or in that range. Can't remember excactly when it hits. But it's late in the Blend preset.) only to make it crash when Blend is hitting the 1792KB FFT, it is better making sure you can pass this before you start the usual 12 hours + run. Since this seems to be the one FFT, out og all FFT's in a 12 hours + run, that require the most Vcore









I actually first discovered the 1344KB FFT, and then the 1792KB FFT by luck. Because usually my old 2500K always BSOD'd in the Blend test when I was asleep. But a few times it stopped on error. So i took notice of the FFT and began testing it.

I hope I have saved alot of time for people with this discovery


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Excactly







So instead of wasting 8-10 hours (Or in that range. Can't remember excactly when it hits. But it's late in the Blend preset.) only to make it crash when Blend is hitting the 1792KB FFT, it is better making sure you can pass this before you start the usual 12 hours + run. Since this seems to be the one FFT, out og all FFT's in a 12 hours + run, that require the most Vcore









I actually first discovered the 1344KB FFT, and then the 1792KB FFT by luck. Because usually my old 2500K always BSOD'd in the Blend test when I was asleep. But a few times it stopped on error. So i took notice of the FFT and began testing it.

I hope I have saved alot of time for people with this discovery










Just to let you know bud and im sure you're already aware, the FFT's are not that reliable for some, meaning they may not pass with the same settings. Also on that note, a member here has found that he couldn't pass the 1792 for an X amount but was able to pass the 12hour blend, I'll try and see if I can find it here in the hundreds of pages lol.

*EDIT:*

Here we go, there are plenty of reports regarding the FFT's, there good for some but NOT for everyone. Couldn't find the member that actually failed the 1792 (maybe it was *donkrx*) but passed a lengthy prime blend run.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Yes but ive passed 20 mins of a 1344 one minute, then tryed the exact same test and got bsod or its failed after a minute. There just not reliable full stop.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I understand that 1344 FFT and 1792 FTT are harder on the CPU, however, people are putting too much emphasises on it and creating a scenerio that makes their cpu unstable.

If you can go for atleast 10mins of those FFT's *and* can run a 12 hour blend, then there is *NO* reason to run those FFT's for longer than 10mins. If you do, then you widen the basis of stability for your own system. Remember guys it's about making the system stable not creating scenerios for it to fail.

*Bouf0010*

I would only use those FFT's for when 'finding' my overclock, so that means if it can run more than 2 mins then it could mean you can increase your overclock, keep doing so until your happy with voltage and temps, ultimatly my goal is running 12hour blend at a minimum not trying to survive those FFT's for an X period of time. That's like running 10 vs 500 runs, eventually it will fail at some point.

*Just run a standard blend test or with 90% of your RAM, when you start worrying about particular FFT's there is more to it than people think. THEY ARE NOT CONSISTANT which basically means their not that reliable, however if they work for you then great, but if you get wierd crap happening then leave the FFT's and just concentrate on the blend test.*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


Does anyone else feel the 1344 is random, can you guys actually pass it every time?

Also, am I supposed to be running the 1344 with high ram usage like the Blend test? I know munaim1 said just change the 15 to 1 min cycles, but I want to be sure.

EDIT: HOW did I miss this?!?! In bold and red font!!
^^^ my experience ^^^



Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


2) I notice that when I run a Blend test, by the time I get to the 1344 FFT, the cores are staggered quite a bit (they are 2 min apart basically). Would that be more stable than all the cores starting right together?

An update for me:

I started running the 1344 FFT in a 15 min cycle (ie the exact same way the blend test runs it) and it seems to be very similar to doing 1 min cycles... it still fails really fast if the settings are wrong. My vcore on load is at the upper end considering the spreadsheet here.

-- My VTT seems to be best between 1.051 and 1.077, not sure which is best yet. It starts to fall off around 1.103... at 1.129 a worker fails, at 1.14 it fails in less than a minute.

-- As for PLL it seems that 1.750 is still the best for me, but I say seems because I'm not sure yet. 1.709 has been kinda meh though.

-- Spread spectrum doesn't seem to have any effect now that I've tried both ways and got better results without it.

This FFT feels so random..... and given that it sounds like its a bit unreliable from others' tests, is it even worth using it (and by that I mean running 25.11 instead)? I mean, what if the 1344 just creates an unrealistic loading scenario that the SB chip tends to mess up on... this particular FFT seems MUCH harder to pass than the rest and requires a lot more voltage, my question is WHY?

Yeah, I still got that in mind, however I failed at the 1344 in the blend test once too. So now I'm running it at a 15 min cycle and finding it does the same thing, failing pretty much 80% of the time.

One thing I wonder is the comment I mentioned above in (2), does the loading in a blend test shift it more gradually or stagger things so that its not as intense. When loading the 1344 FFT in Prime ALONE, I notice my temps spike to what they do under a SMALL FFT. In other words my peak temp during a standalone 1344 FFT is _equal to_ my peak temp in Prime over a 12 hour period. However, when I do the blend test, my temps during 1344 FFT are normal (~7C less than my peak) for the entire duration... no spiking. Makes me kinda think, why is that happening?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *donkrx*


I haven't bothered too much with the 1792 but it always seems easier to get through for me than 1344. These FFTs are included in the blend test, so I can either run them alone and find out in 15 minutes or less, or run it in the blend test and find out in 3 hours. I passed 10 hours in version 25.11 (which does not have 1344), added .010v, then switched to version 26.6 and failed at the 1344 FFT 3 hours into the blend test.

That being said, these FFTs are indeed really fickle and I'm not sure how useful they are in the grand scheme of things. Being able to get through 12h+ in blend (without the 1344) but not 2 minutes of 1344 on its own, seems a bit suspect...... however people in this club are still passing the version 26 blend with 1344 so I would like to as well.

One thing to consider is that it might be easier to pass 1344/1792 in the middle of a blend test compared to running it on its own. Maybe the gradual staggered loading in the blend test is easier on the CPU than starting 4 threads synchronously instantly from idle? (after a couple hours of blend testing the individual workers will be a few minutes apart in progress, this could help)


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Just to let you know bud and im sure you're already aware, the FFT's are not that reliable for some, meaning they may not pass with the same settings. Also on that note, a member here has found that he couldn't pass the 1792 for an X amount but was able to pass the 12hour blend, I'll try and see if I can find it here in the hundreds of pages lol.


I am aware of this. All I have claimed is that it will give a strong indication and a better chance of success in the usual preset.

Me personal have sometimes had success with the 1792KB FFT but failed in the 12 hours + preset. Even though it was only Vore related.

I relate this to the Vcore fluctuations when switching between different problem sizes.

But there is no doubt the 1792KB FFT is the one requiring the most Vcore. And if you can not even pass this one for 5 minutes you will most certainly not pass a 12 hours + test. In other cases, if you're close to stability Vcore wise, it can pass one time and not the next time.

In my experience with the P8P67 PRO I can be stable at a certain Vcore, but not the next time. So I've found I have to compensate with a 'safe/high enough Vcore'.

So this could also be it, motherboard related. Explaining why one can pass the 1792KB FFT and not the 12 hours + preset. At one time I passed a 12 hours + test at Offset + 0.005v, after a shutdown it required + 0.025v to be 12 hours + stable at 4.7GHz. + 0.025v has never failed at 4.7GHz.


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

Yet another fact here, when you say some failed the 1792KB when ran separate, but got through the 12 hours + preset without errors, could be because many people type in to use more memory when trying the 1344KB and 1792KB FFT's, because they are told to do it.

But when they run the usual 12 hours + preset they just use the standard ammount of memory, putting lesser strain on their system.

As to my problems, I think I can relate them mostly to my motherboard, some times needing lesser Vcore on a certain speed (same times I could boot with Internal PLL disabled at x50 + multi's. This was with the 1850 bios), because I always type in 6000MB in Prime95.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I am aware of this. All I have claimed is that it will give a strong indication and a better chance of success in the usual preset. ~snip~


That's why I don't emphasize on those FFT's anymore, I would usually recommend it first time round but always add that if shows any sign of inconsistancy then forget them and just stick to the prime blend. It could be motherboard related as you say, however not everyone is running the same mobo so the method is not really universal. I beileve anything that does a 'quick' testing will always be flawed as with overclocking it requires patience.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*munaim1*

Yet another fact here, when you say some failed the 1792KB when ran separate, but got through the 12 hours + preset without errors, could be because many people type in to use more memory when trying the 1344KB and 1792KB FFT's, because they are told to do it.


nope because 90% of the time I recommend running with max RAM available and even with those particular FFT's and those that had problems were using 80/90% RAM. So that is why I deemed them unreliable.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


That's why I don't emphasize on those FFT's anymore, I would usually recommend it first time round but always add that if shows any sign of inconsistancy then forget them and just stick to the prime blend. It could be motherboard related as you say, however not everyone is running the same mobo so the method is not really universal. I beileve anything that does a 'quick' testing will always be flawed as with overclocking it requires patience.

nope because 90% of the time I recommend running with max RAM available and even with those particular FFT's and those that had problems were using 80/90% RAM. So that is why I deemed them unreliable.


Most people have confirmed the 1792KB FFT needing much more Vcore VS other FFT's. And there is no magic making it any different when it turns up in the usual 12 hours + preset VS running it separately. Other than the system has been running for hours and maybe Vcore fluctuations when switching between different problem sizes.

When I first discovered the 1344 and 1792KB FFT's it failed one these two time and time again when running the regular preset. I saw this when I got aware of them, and knew when they would hit.

1344KB FFT is not that interesting, because the 1792FFT is the one needing the most Vcore. So ignoring this FFT and waste 8-10 hours without using 15 minutes to see if you can at least pass this one is not very wise. But each to his own.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Latest BIOS update 2001


----------



## munaim1

Very nice buddy!!! 4c drop in temps! +rep for contributing yet again to the stable club. Appreciate it.









I'll update the spreadsheet in a min


----------



## PR-Imagery

Update for my entry

Got the integrated graphics to play nicely, and bumped that base clock a bit


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery;15330603*
> Update for my entry
> 
> Got the integrated graphics to play nicely, and bumped that base clock a bit


Whoa, seems like folding and MS security essentials are hogging some of your cpu cycles - I'm pretty sure you'll want P95 to have all your resources to itself to find instabilities effectively


----------



## keto

DAMMIT 2nd wrong submission, forgot to add my name grrr,..tough club


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *keto*


DAMMIT 2nd wrong submission, forgot to add my name grrr,..tough club










no worries, it's your second submission I'll add it along with the above later on









Thanks for contributing to the thread once again!!!!!


----------



## st0ne

Hopefully I'll be adding mine here within the next few days. After reducing the CPU PLL from 1.8 auto to 1.55 manual I was able to reduce my vcore from 1.375 to 1.340 @ 4.5ghz.

I ran prime95 1792FFT for an hour or so and didn't experience any bsods, ran IBT and p95 blend for a couple hours each as well with no bsods. So hopefully i've found the right numbers.

The importance of this is the reduction in vcore for me (I've been at a very stable 4.8ghz for 8 months now but at 1.440v). Now that i've been able to reduce this and keep it stable i'll keep a profile, and then try to push forward. I'll see where i can go at a max of 1.400v

I just had a new baby, so getting the time to run a 12 hour test isn't easy. I like to *do* stuff on the pc when I have the time, but I want prime to run by itself for the duration.

Anyway, Hopefully i'll have something for you guys in the next couple/few days.


----------



## LiL_JaSoN

everyday overclock!. 4.3[email protected] Prime95 for 25hours. Temps <50degrees


----------



## McLaren_F1

Realtemp out of date ^


----------



## AlexXYX

Hi.
Took the  *MaJ0r * test the motherboard EVGA P67FTW, and could even slightly overclock your CPU.
Screenshots attached.









5142MHz Prime 12hours - longer had to wait idly
 
5146MHz Linx AVX


But there is still stock, I'll try more ...









LinX 5250MHz
 
LinX 5265MHz


----------



## munaim1

I'll update the spreadsheet in a sec







Thanks to all those that followed the rules +rep

*PR-Imagery, Keto and Alex*

Please give it a few minutes for the spreadsheet to refresh.









*EDIT:*

LOL done, took a little longer than expected


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Hay all!

I'm on a quest for a higher overclock again. My current settings are as follows:

[Manual]
BCLK: 100
Ratio: 45 (all core)
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
Memory Freq: 2133MHz
Timings: 9-11-9-27 CR2

Load-line Calibration: Ultra High (75%)
VRM Freq: Manual
VRM FF Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%

CPU Voltage: 1.310 (Manual) 
DRAM Voltage: 1.65
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: 1.10
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.75
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled

Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtulization Technology: Enabled (I use virtual machines from time to time)
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: Auto
CPU C6 Report: Auto

I've tried to get to 4.8GHz, but I seem to keep getting x124 or x101 BSOD error codes when running prime95. I've altered the CPU Voltage all the way up to 1.385v and its not become stable. I would have thought I'd be able to get stable considering I can run 4.5GHz at 1.310v.

I'm due to improve the cooling capability of my PC next month as I'm using an EK Supreme HF block on the CPU and a Black Ice GTS 360 Rad. I'm also getting another HD 6990 and will have my quadfire set-up cooled by EK waterblocks and a XSPC RX480 rad in a separate loop.

Any advice anyone can offer will be highly appreciated!


----------



## Greg0986

How am I meant to use 80-90% of my RAM? There are a lot of background apps on my system that use about 25%, does that mean I use 60%?

Should I use 5GB Ram?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob*


I've tried to get to 4.8GHz, but I seem to keep getting x124 or x101 BSOD error codes when running prime95. I've altered the CPU Voltage all the way up to 1.385v and its not become stable. *I would have thought I'd be able to get stable considering I can run 4.5GHz at 1.310v.*


Unfortunatly it doesn't work like that, after a certain period it requires a huge voltage bump just for an extra 100mhz etc. I would say continue increasing the vcore









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg0986*


How am I meant to use 80-90% of my RAM? There are a lot of background apps on my system that use about 25%, does that mean I use 60%?

Should I use 5GB Ram?


Use 80/90% of your *available *RAM, so if you have 5GB use 4.5gb etc.


----------



## GodWarner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


Update for my entry

Got the integrated graphics to play nicely, and bumped that base clock a bit











What are the widgets to the right with cpu and gpu data if you dont mind me asking?

Cheers


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodWarner*


What are the widgets to the right with cpu and gpu data if you dont mind me asking?

Cheers


http://addgadget.com/


----------



## GodWarner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


http://addgadget.com/


Cheers mate







Are they usefull atall ?


----------



## NMalboeuf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NMalboeuf;15321817*
> Im new to the forums here is my submission for the Sandy bridge OC Club, I have been overclocking my home PC and Game servers for years now
> Here is my new 2600k on an Asus P8Z68-V with OCZ low voltage Ram
> man that ram can cook eggs had to place a 120m fan on them but this changed after setting the voltage to 1.5 from 1.7
> 
> I was having a hard time getting the V core to 1.4 instead of 1.52+ and I was having BSOD but I think that was the ram running 1.7v, but then I actually ran the asus Evo Auto tuning and got the best of both
> 0.9-1.1v when idle and 1.4 when in use which lowered my temps
> 
> I used dryer ducting from the window to the PC as this new CPU warms the case making other compants hotter even tho it has 4 120m fans (had to reverse the case fans into outtake fans when I bought the H80 last week)
> I plan on hitting FrozenCPU and building a piped in radiator from the out side of the house when it gets to be -20 to -30 up here in canada
> then I can over clock some more, this should allow me to rip a DVD in 5 minutes lol
> I also cant stand Fan noise to this H80 is simply to loud compaired to my old lga775 Ninja Schyth
> Lots of room in the case now lol


I think you guys missed my submission
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/968053-official-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-470.html#post15321817


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GodWarner;15346005*
> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they usefull atall ?


Yeah their useful shows me my hardware data


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NMalboeuf;15346234*
> I think you guys missed my submission
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/968053-official-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-470.html#post15321817


Sorry bud, I'll add that right now.









Thank you for contributing to the thread. You can choose and grab your sig from the OP, welcome to OCN and the club.

Also would appreciate it if you could fill in your system spec via the User CP link above.

Thanks.


----------



## munaim1

Just a few words

Wow this thread is where it's all happening lol. Coming up to 500 pages soon, the second most replied thread here in the Intel section and the 8th most viewed aswell. Thanks to everyone who contributed in the thread, spreadsheet and who continously helps around in the club. I really really appreciate everyone's efforts and hope that it continues. So far we have over 160 entries in the Stable club and I must admit I'm really really happy that we got that many lol I hope many more will contribute and help this amazing community we have here on OCN!!

That's it for now lol. Thanks again to everyone here, wouldn't have been possible without you guys!!


----------



## rdasch3

I am back again.

After getting a stable 4.5 I wanted to shoot for 4.7. My 4.5 has no adjustments to the pll voltage at all, nor did I keep the ram at 1333 to begin with. My 4.7 overclock is doing both of those.

I have my pll lowered to 1.68 right now. Each step lowers temps and keeps it stable a little longer than before. I am holding on this until this prove stable further.

Vcore just got upped to 1.36 and temps are looking nice for this clock. Are there any other settings I should mess with while working with this? is internall pll overvoltage necessary for this clock?

When I go to set my ram back up to 1600 at the end of my clocking, what is a safe vccio voltage?

Thanks again.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15347566*
> I am back again.
> 
> After getting a stable 4.5 I wanted to shoot for 4.7. My 4.5 has no adjustments to the pll voltage at all, nor did I keep the ram at 1333 to begin with. My 4.7 overclock is doing both of those.
> 
> I have my pll lowered to 1.68 right now. Each step lowers temps and keeps it stable a little longer than before. I am holding on this until this prove stable further.
> 
> Vcore just got upped to 1.36 and temps are looking nice for this clock. Are there any other settings I should mess with while working with this? is internall pll overvoltage necessary for this clock?
> 
> When I go to set my ram back up to 1600 at the end of my clocking, what is a safe vccio voltage?
> 
> Thanks again.


PLL voltage certainly can help with stability, so can vccio (VTT) however, vtt is a little tricky, you shouldn't need to increase the vccio more than 1.1v unless you are overclocking your RAM past it's rated spec. Mine are overclocked to 1866 and therefore require a small bump to 1.125v which is probably more than required, I could probably reduce mine.

Anyway max VCCIO is 1.2v, however like I mentioned above, I havn't really seen many go above 1.15v for 24/7 as it's usually not necessary.

I would recommend leaving the RAM at stock when you overclocking your CPU.

Have a little read about VCCIO and PLL voltage and lot more in the OP.

Hope that helps bud


----------



## rdasch3

I am ok with setting my ram to 1600 while overclocking. The guide I was reading recommended setting it down to 1333 and then upping the vccio when finished. The pll voltage is the big setting here. I have my voltage up from 1.31 on 4.5 to 1.36 on 4.7. with the lowered pll voltage, temps reamain about the same but allow for the higher clock. Once I get the vcore stable for about 6 hours (i think it will be safe by then), I will lower it until I hit a nice spot, and then try lowering the vcore. Is that a safe plan to follow?

This pll voltage is making more of a difference in my overclock than I thought.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15347687*
> I am ok with setting my ram to 1600 while overclocking. The guide I was reading recommended setting it down to 1333 and then upping the vccio when finished. The pll voltage is the big setting here. I have my voltage up from 1.31 on 4.5 to 1.36 on 4.7. with the lowered pll voltage, temps reamain about the same but allow for the higher clock. Once I get the vcore stable for about 6 hours (i think it will be safe by then), I will lower it until I hit a nice spot, and then try lowering the vcore. Is that a safe plan to follow?
> 
> This pll voltage is making more of a difference in my overclock than I thought.


Sounds good







And yes pll voltage can make a big difference to stability and overclocking, all the info is in the OP like I mentioned lol


----------



## Arpo

Now you can add me aswell, going to fine tune it later here but now i know i can go with 4.8 atleast (and i know my voltage is skyhigh for that clock, im going to fix that aswell)










Over and out!

<3


----------



## jdip

Hey guys,

What kind of vCore is good at idle? My OC is currently at 4.5GHz with a vcore of 1.340V. But at idle when it throttles down to 1.6 GHz (I have C1E enabled), CPU-Z tells me that the vcore is 1.328V. That seems a little high for idle at 1.6GHz? If I turn on Speedstep, will it go down?


----------



## iBlendYourFace

The only way to lower your voltage at idle is to use offset voltage. It will instantly ramp up the vcore when it is needed and lower it when it is unnecessary.

You will have to disable C3/C6 though. It is also a little harder than fixed voltage OCing. But when you get it right it's worth it.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arpo*


Now you can add me aswell, going to fine tune it later here but now i know i can go with 4.8 atleast (and i know my voltage is skyhigh for that clock, im going to fix that aswell)

Over and out!

<3


Those temperatures are amazing for 1.49v, how loud is the the h100, cause id like better cooling but not at the cost of noise


----------



## Hambone07si

Those temps aren't that great. I'm working with someone right now with a 2500k and a Thermalright Venomous-X Black Edition. He's at 4.8ghz on air and temps are around 70-72c prime load. 1.475v.

So last night I finally started to mess around with Offset voltage instead on manual. I've found what my chip needs for 15hrs of prime blend. I passed with 1.392v under load for 5ghz. I set my offset to +.005v and ran stable for a half hour. That was giving me 1.400v. So then I tried with it on auto, and that gave me 1.648v under load







. Then I tried -.005v and got a 124 as I was getting 1.380v. Is there a way to use +/- .000v so I get 1.392v under load??


----------



## munaim1

All depends on ambient temps, TIM application, and cooler seating


----------



## st0ne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


Those temperatures are amazing for 1.49v, how loud is the the h100, cause id like better cooling but not at the cost of noise


It's not loud. I'm about to post up my stability stuff here shortly (11 hours into testing). I run my H100 on "performance" which is the medium setting. The fans run whisper quiet, and only ramp up when under full load and the temps creep up.

The highest setting is plenty audible, but it's still not the most obnoxious thing I've ever heard.

I never hit 70c with my testing in 11 hours on medium, and it's hot as hell in my computer room









(also, he may have his settings on low, those are temps I would typically running the h100 on lowest setting under load)


----------



## ja3s

Wow. I had my H100's rad mounted out of the case, with a box fan circulating the air around it, on the highest setting and my temps still creeped up into the high 70c at 1.424v.

I remounted the block and put the rad in the case. About to give it another go.


----------



## Arpo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


Those temperatures are amazing for 1.49v, how loud is the the h100, cause id like better cooling but not at the cost of noise


The fans are at 100% atm, but going to switch fans in my computer soon to something else that aint this high in db. Hope i find something thats good enough =)


----------



## Arpo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *st0ne*


It's not loud. I'm about to post up my stability stuff here shortly (11 hours into testing). I run my H100 on "performance" which is the medium setting. The fans run whisper quiet, and only ramp up when under full load and the temps creep up.

The highest setting is plenty audible, but it's still not the most obnoxious thing I've ever heard.

I never hit 70c with my testing in 11 hours on medium, and it's hot as hell in my computer room









(also, he may have his settings on low, those are temps I would typically running the h100 on lowest setting under load)


Got my H100 on full load, need to get some new cooling paste, the one i used is like 7 years old :/ and going to post new results when im done =)


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;15355182*
> Those temps aren't that great. I'm working with someone right now with a 2500k and a Thermalright Venomous-X Black Edition. He's at 4.8ghz on air and temps are around 70-72c prime load. 1.475v.
> 
> So last night I finally started to mess around with Offset voltage instead on manual. I've found what my chip needs for 15hrs of prime blend. I passed with 1.392v under load for 5ghz. I set my offset to +.005v and ran stable for a half hour. That was giving me 1.400v. So then I tried with it on auto, and that gave me 1.648v under load. Then I tried -.005v and got a 124 as I was getting 1.380v. Is there a way to use +/- .000v so I get 1.392v under load??


keep in mind that by default LLC is disabled. when you set your multiplier to 50x and set voltage to auto, the voltage given is assumed LLC is off. Once you turn LLC on, the game changes and you need to adjust.

I would go by DMM measurements instead of what CPU-Z or other software says. I've seen CPU-Z go from 1.366 to 1.384 with the DMM stays a constant 1.376.


----------



## st0ne

And... here we have it.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arpo;15351681*
> Now you can add me aswell, going to fine tune it later here but now i know i can go with 4.8 atleast (and i know my voltage is skyhigh for that clock, im going to fix that aswell)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0ne;15356798*
> And... here we have it.


Thanks guys, will be adding your submission to the spreadsheet in a moment. Thank you again for contributing to the thread.

Welcome to OCN and the club









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly*_









*Copy and paste whichever you want







*


Spoiler: CLICKME



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 160 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *******Spreadsheet Updated*******


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBlendYourFace;15353634*
> The only way to lower your voltage at idle is to use offset voltage. It will instantly ramp up the vcore when it is needed and lower it when it is unnecessary.
> 
> You will have to disable C3/C6 though. It is also a little harder than fixed voltage OCing. But when you get it right it's worth it.


I guess I'm stuck using fixed voltage then, because it seems that my motherboard does not have the offset voltage feature. Thanks.


----------



## st0ne

What mobo?

I *just* learned that for the asus maximus iv extreme you have to set phase control from extreme to standard (or whatever) and then offset becomes available...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

If my RAM is rated 1600Mhz could i OC it? Stock is CL9 1.5v.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


If my RAM is rated 1600Mhz could i OC it? Stock is CL9 1.5v.


Maybe, but you probably won't be able to tell the difference. Have a little read at this: http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...e-h67-p67.html

I don't think you'll get much out of those lol, they're pretty much the same spec's as the ripjawX CL9 1.5v.


----------



## Savagex

New to OCN, but I will add my newly built and OC'ed rig.

It seems that my i5 is a little vcore pig... oh well.

Forgot to put my cooler in the screenie... its a Scythe Mungen 2 Rev B

Now that I have it stable I think I might wanna convert it too a Dynamic Vcore OC so that I'm not channeling 1.425v though my CPU while it idles while downloading large files etc.


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *st0ne*


what mobo?

I *just* learned that for the asus maximus iv extreme you have to set phase control from extreme to standard (or whatever) and then offset becomes available...


msi p67a-g43.


----------



## rdasch3

Update:

After dealing with BSOD's yesterday and today I have some settings figured out.

My board does not seem to like LLC at all. Auto seems to work best for me.

Vcore is set to 1.375, but during stress tests only goes to 1.36 in cpu-z (acceptable)

So I had it at 1.375 auto pll, BSOD.

I lowered the Pll to 1.7. failed the 1344 fft, so I upped it to 1.70625 or something along those lines. Then it passed 1344 fft. failed within a minute on the 1792 fft.

So I enabled the vrm spread spectrum that was recommended in the OP.

Passed the 1792 test, did that first. Passed the 1344 fft.

My quest for 4.7 is almost complete, but I will test settings more in depth after finding a stable point.

Since both of those fft tests passed for 20 minutes each, I am going to move onto a 6+ hour run of prime blend since I do not have time to do a 12 hour test at home (I dont trust the other people in my house.)

If that lasts, I will use that profile and test it for 12+ hours next chance I get and call it stable.

With that stable profile established, I will create a duplicate profile to see if I can now relower the pll since spread spectrum fixed my previous issue, and if I can, I will see if I can lower vcore at all as well. Worst case scenario is that I wont be able to, but at 4.7 below 80 on all cores, I am happy with the clock so far on my cooler.

Note that my pll settings are the ame exact settings needed for a user noted in the pll section of information in the original post. Hopefully this additional information is helpful to someone. Thank you for all of the great information on the first page, and of course for the help in answering my questions throughout this thread. When I am finished, if I can find my 4.5 overclock screenshots, I will sumit both the 4.5 and 4.7 for sumbission for other users to see. There seems to be a nice gap in vcore between the two.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rlangley643*


right think i got everything right this time







,
13 hours prime blend test.


Apologies for the late add, that is a fantastic overclock!!!! 5ghz FTW with 1.4v









Good job bud, thanks for contributing to the thread.

*EDIT:*

I'll be going through the last couple pages to see who I've missed, I'm updating the spreadsheet now.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savagex*


New to OCN, but I will add my newly built and OC'ed rig.



Added also!!! Thanks for contributing to the thread, really appreciate it.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly*_









*Copy and paste whichever you want







*

*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Quote:



*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_




*I want to see some more BIOS templates!!!! Post them up as instructed above or just head over to the spreadsheet and check out which pages I'm after*

Thanks guys & gals


----------



## GodWarner

Hey guys









Finally got somewhere with my 4.5ghz quest. I awoke to see 12hr 53min stability on blend!! Although I was ill prepared and only have prime95, realtemp and cpu-z showing on the print screen :/


----------



## rdasch3

I awoke with one worker stopped after about 4 and a half hours through, all the rest did fine. My air conditioner was off, and I never let my room get that hot. Might be part of the reason it failed. I will probably leave it alone and give it another go at the same settings.

Should have it figured out very soon and then I can start trying to lower pll and vcore some more.

EDIT: My temps hit 85 when my room was really hot. When it was cooled like normal it didn't go above 80. That seems a bit hot to me for my cooler. I am beginning to contemplate a new cooler to compensate for this. Thoughts please?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15365360*
> EDIT: My temps hit 85 when my room was really hot. When it was cooled like normal it didn't go above 80. That seems a bit hot to me for my cooler. I am beginning to contemplate a new cooler to compensate for this. Thoughts please?


Worker failing kinda of indicates that you're very close to stability. 85c does seem a littel high, however that depends on the TIM application method and more importantly the ambient temps. By the way what overclock were you going for and what vcore were you using?


----------



## rdasch3

The only reason it hit 85 was because I was asleep and I think someone turned my air conditioner off. My room never gets as hot as it did. I am at 1.375 vcore but it only ever hits 1.36 in cpu-z while under load. When it boots it does show 1.375 though.

I am aiming for 4.7. Despite the heat output right now (and keep in mind it normally stays pretty cool in my room (unless I am sleeping and not able to keep it cool), I think my overclock is doing ok, but this will be a max for me. Very happy with 4.7. Hopefully I can find a couple settings to change to try to lower the temps just a little bit.

I also just reseated my h70 the other day with some fresh arctic silver 5. My last application looked way to thin when I picked it up. Since the h70 was a pain to mount, I know I picked it up and placed it quite a few times the last time I mounted it. This time I was sure to hold it down and not pick it up once making contact. I noticed the copper on the bottom getting a little brown in one area but it was on the outside and not near the center. Other than that I used a small pea sized dot right in the center and placed the unit right on top of it. That mount should have been a lot better, but temps did not seem to change too much from the last mount oddly enough. I know this mount is a good one.

The temps should be fine, and 4.7 is probably the farthest I will go, but I am definitely going to search and try to find a way to lower them.

I have not yet set my ram to 1600 yet, and right now i have it set to a command rate of 2. My ram does not specify a command rate so I will go on the website and make sure I have it right, but I did read that ram is a possibility for a fialed worker as well as the nb (pch) voltage. I have a few things to test out here.

I have not lowered pll anymore either. If I can once I find stability, I guess I have a chance to lower temps a little, but is that my only way to do so at this point?


----------



## Simirath

I bought my new rig a few weeks ago but i had some problems and yesterday i got replacement to all parts of my old rig. Now i want to oc my system but i am also so afraid of making something wrong.

I saw a template in this thread but it is for a higher speed. I was wondering if you can help me to hit 4.8 ghz on my cpu.

I am a good listener and i can make all changes as long as it comes from a person who knows what is he doing so i cant do it alone..

I need help to oc my system. I hope you can help me to do that.

Thanks for reading, have a nice day.

Current Settings

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054277


----------



## Arpo

Now im redoing the stability test with 1.456v insted.

Posting results in ~14h


----------



## Greg0986

9 Hours into the stress test. Still going strong at 4.8GHz 1.46v







3 more hours to go


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simirath;15367309*
> I bought my new rig a few weeks ago but i had some problems and yesterday i got replacement to all parts of my old rig. Now i want to oc my system but i am also so afraid of making something wrong.
> 
> I saw a template in this thread but it is for a higher speed. I was wondering if you can help me to hit 4.8 ghz on my cpu.
> 
> I am a good listener and i can make all changes as long as it comes from a person who knows what is he doing so i cant do it alone..
> 
> I need help to oc my system. I hope you can help me to do that.
> 
> Thanks for reading, have a nice day.
> 
> Current Settings
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054277


Could you post screenshot's of your BIOS please as you have them now.

Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arpo;15367404*
> Now im redoing the stability test with 1.456v insted.
> 
> Posting results in ~14h


Good luck bud!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;15368428*
> 9 Hours into the stress test. Still going strong at 4.8GHz 1.46v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 more hours to go


Awesome, can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Hay all.

Thought I'd bring something to peoples attention as a point of interest. I recently posted on this thread that I was going to try to aim for a higher overclock than I'm at (from 4.5 to around 4.8 - 5) and I've spent a couple of days trying. My chip can definitely do it, but I have concerns about temps and I'm waiting to change my CoolIT ALC240 for a EK Supreme HF waterblock and Black Ice GT Stealth 360 Rad with 3 x Gentle Typhoon 1850's. (The CoolIT ALC240 is not a very good cooling system for over 4.5GHz).

I then decided to go back to 4.5GHz and see if I could lower temps and play around with different voltages and stress testing programs. While using LinX 0.6.3 at my previous settings and setting the problem length to use all available RAM, I found I was getting BSOD's with the 0x124 error code.

This puzzled me slightly as I've been able to do 85 Hours of prime while testing 90%(ish) of my RAM. It turns out that with my RAM running at 2133MHz, I need to up my voltage in the BIOS from 1.31 to 1.325 to be completely stable.

Please note if you're new to this thread that LinX is a very hot program to run and I do not advise using it instead of Prime95. It's been suggested to me by a friend that I may have not been running Prime with the correct blend (i.e. 1344 & 1792) and that would have picked it up. Otherwise I'm not sure.

Hope that this information assists with the spread of all the nice knowledge dudes!


----------



## Simirath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15368512*
> Could you post screenshot's of your BIOS please as you have them now.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Good luck bud!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, can't wait to see it!!


how do we take ss of bios







can you tell me how to do that and can you also tell me which part of do you want ? thank you


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simirath;15368769*
> how do we take ss of bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell me how to do that and can you also tell me which part of do you want ? thank you


You will need to have a FAT32 formatted USB for the BIOS to save the screenshots to, all you have to do is press the F12 key in each of these pages:

Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)

Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control

CPU Configuration Page

Each time you do so, I beilev it will ask you where to save, just direct it to the USB that you have plugged in.

Look here for example:
http://www.overclock.net/14540305-post2473.html


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15367305*
> The only reason it hit 85 was because I was asleep and I think someone turned my air conditioner off. My room never gets as hot as it did. I am at 1.375 vcore but it only ever hits 1.36 in cpu-z while under load. When it boots it does show 1.375 though.
> 
> I am aiming for 4.7. Despite the heat output right now (and keep in mind it normally stays pretty cool in my room (unless I am sleeping and not able to keep it cool), I think my overclock is doing ok, but this will be a max for me. Very happy with 4.7. Hopefully I can find a couple settings to change to try to lower the temps just a little bit.
> 
> I also just reseated my h70 the other day with some fresh arctic silver 5. My last application looked way to thin when I picked it up. Since the h70 was a pain to mount, I know I picked it up and placed it quite a few times the last time I mounted it. This time I was sure to hold it down and not pick it up once making contact. I noticed the copper on the bottom getting a little brown in one area but it was on the outside and not near the center. Other than that I used a small pea sized dot right in the center and placed the unit right on top of it. That mount should have been a lot better, but temps did not seem to change too much from the last mount oddly enough. I know this mount is a good one.
> 
> The temps should be fine, and 4.7 is probably the farthest I will go, but I am definitely going to search and try to find a way to lower them.
> 
> I have not yet set my ram to 1600 yet, and right now i have it set to a command rate of 2. My ram does not specify a command rate so I will go on the website and make sure I have it right, but I did read that ram is a possibility for a fialed worker as well as the nb (pch) voltage. I have a few things to test out here.
> 
> I have not lowered pll anymore either. If I can once I find stability, I guess I have a chance to lower temps a little, but is that my only way to do so at this point?


I found that setting ram @ 1600 adds a few degrees (~5C) to your max temps during stress testing. Just a heads up on that one


----------



## rdasch3

I will see. I have a few more tests to run when I get home. I am not sure what is up with my cooling, but if need be I would rather have my memory at 1333 to keep the 4.7. I am sure the overclock makes a bigger impact that going from 1333 to 1600. I am going to go through the bios settings and see what I can find. Maybe I will find something to try to lower temps. I may not be done with pll yet either. If my overclock lets me, I will lower it more. I am really not sure why it gets so hot only at 4.7. when my room is at its regular cool temps, it never gets above 80. Ill update when I get done tonight.


----------



## Arpo

4hours done at the test "only" 8 left.

going 4.8 Ghz at 1.456 V

Temp at hotest core is 70c atm. (found out that i had turned all my other fans of at last test -.-')

So looking good so far =)


----------



## canna

Does adding more RAM impact your OC?

I picked up 2x4GB more RAM for $29 (G.Skill 1333), to go with my current 2x4GB set (g.Skill 1333). I couldn't resist the price.

Will I need to re-run my stability testing for 12 hrs @ 95%+ RAM usage, or will I be find just to toss it in and run with it?


----------



## Simirath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


You will need to have a FAT32 formatted USB for the BIOS to save the screenshots to, all you have to do is press the F12 key in each of these pages:

Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)

Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control

CPU Configuration Page

Each time you do so, I beilev it will ask you where to save, just direct it to the USB that you have plugged in.

Look here for example:
http://www.overclock.net/14540305-post2473.html


http://www.abload.de/img/1110192142094jur.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/111019214259qjf6.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/111019214342v8oq.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/111019214430fkp7.jpg

Sorry for late reply i had to find a pc store to buy an usb memory to take screenshots









Now i think everything is sorted.


----------



## Greg0986

Had a hardware fail on the 8th thread







Every other thread was fine, I didn't even get a BSOD xD, will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Infrantic

Okay, so I've been reading a lot in this thread over the last two days trying to stabilize my 2500K overclock. I only just got into overclocking this week, so I'm not too familiar with everything yet.
I managed to get it stable to 4.2GHz at 1.29v vcore and 1.709v (I don't know why my motherboard only has these weird increments for voltage) PLL passing the 1344 and 1792 FFT tests.
I followed the guide in this thread and my settings are so far the same, except that I have disabled Spread Spectrum to get 100.0MHz Bus Speed.
Once I hit a stable 4.2GHz I upped it to 4.4GHz and started increasing my vcore to get it stable. So far I've gone up to 1.35v and it still crashed after about 8 minutes of Prime95. I just can't believe it needs this much voltage just to run 4.4GHz while I'm seeing others with similar voltages do a lot more.
I tried enabling Speedstep and set the Additional Power Limits to 250 each and the Additional Turbo Voltage to +0.004v. This doesn't help me, and I still crash after around 5-8 minutes.
I also tried increasing my PLL voltage with no results.
Currently trying out different things but my knowledge is limited, so any pointers would be great!









EDIT: Running again with the same settings, but disabling Spread Spectrum (Setting Bus Speed at 99.8MHz instead of 100) seems to work, but it's clocking around 4390MHz. Maybe this is just aesthetics, but can this really be the culprit? I would like it to stay at 4400MHz because 4390MHz doesn't really qualify


----------



## cbk

danielwiley recommended me to post this here so... Here it goes:

I'm relative new to OC and I've been reading tons of topics on this site about it so I decided to make one of my own and see if anyone may help me clear out any mistakes I might be doing.

My system is as follows:
i7 2600k cpu
Maximus Gene IV Z
Hyper 212+ cooler
Sapphire 6870 gpu
Antec EW 650w psu
2x Kingston 4gb 1600mhz

I'm trying to get a OC to 4.5ghz. I prefer Offset mode over manual since it just makes more sense to me (as far as degradation of cpu goes). Even though I plan to game and render on this system, it is most likely it will sit at idle most time when doing stuff like browsing/skyping/listening to music/playing Blizzard games(those don't require much power). So with this in mind I want it OC'ed with Offset.

Doing some testing with prime 95 I was able to figure our my stock VID at 3.4ghz (with turbo off) is 1.236* at idle and 1.241* at load.

I've been attempting 4.5ghz with offset and both LLC on/off (off/0%, on/50%/75%/100%). C1 is enabled, c3 report and c6 report is disable and package c state limit is set to no limit always. Using T. Probe or Extreme Vcore PWM mode setting. Vcore Phase always at optimized. I haven't touch PLL voltage (auto). When trying offset mode at - 0.05v I get prime95 blend to run for an hour at 1.336v and get a BSOD 0x00000124. Then I tried -0.025 to get 1.361v and after an hour it BSOD'ed 0x00000124 again.

I feel going for higher seems too much, specially for a mild OC like 4.5ghz. Another user has gotten 4.5ghz offset with 1.28v! I know each processor is different, but i think a .1v difference (at this rate) is too much.

*VID I got from Core Temp, the other v's I got them from CPU-Z

Anyone has any suggestions?


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos




----------



## cbk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*












I wish I could get those results using Offset Mode!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canna*


Does adding more RAM impact your OC?

I picked up 2x4GB more RAM for $29 (G.Skill 1333), to go with my current 2x4GB set (g.Skill 1333). I couldn't resist the price.

Will I need to re-run my stability testing for 12 hrs @ 95%+ RAM usage, or will I be find just to toss it in and run with it?


Nope not really it should be fine, you might have to increase the vccio and that's pretty much it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simirath*


Sorry for late reply i had to find a pc store to buy an usb memory to take screenshots









Now i think everything is sorted.


Could you use OCN attachment method please, hit the advanced button next to quick reply and you should be presented with a new page which will allow you to add the pics. Thanks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrantic*


Okay, so I've been reading a lot in this thread over the last two days trying to stabilize my 2500K overclock. I only just got into overclocking this week, so I'm not too familiar with everything yet.
I managed to get it stable to 4.2GHz at 1.29v vcore and 1.709v (I don't know why my motherboard only has these weird increments for voltage) PLL passing the 1344 and 1792 FFT tests ~snip~


Unfortunatly not all chips are made the same, therefore some will overclock better than other's with low voltage. Continue increasing the vcore, check out the guide I ahve posted in the OP for more info.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbk*


My system is as follows:
i7 2600k cpu
Maximus Gene IV Z
Hyper 212+ cooler
Sapphire 6870 gpu
Antec EW 650w psu
2x Kingston 4gb 1600mhz

I'm trying to get a OC to 4.5ghz. I prefer Offset mode over manual since it just makes more sense to me (as far as degradation of cpu goes). Even though I plan to game and render on this system, it is most likely it will sit at idle most time when doing stuff like browsing/skyping/listening to music/playing Blizzard games(those don't require much power). So with this in mind I want it OC'ed with Offset.

Doing some testing with prime 95 I was able to figure our my stock VID at 3.4ghz (with turbo off) is 1.236* at idle and 1.241* at load. ~snip~

Anyone has any suggestions?


I will highly recommend you to use manual first to 'find' your overclock, it's slightly more easier to work with. Once you have determined the correct votlage for a specific overclock you can change to offset. One more thing the VID changes with the multiplier so that's why it can get a littel tricky. As I mentioned above, check out the guide I posted in the OP, it'll help you on your way









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg0986*


Had a hardware fail on the 8th thread







Every other thread was fine, I didn't even get a BSOD xD, will try again tomorrow.










good luck!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*


.....


Please add the pic as an attachment. Thanks


----------



## Simirath

Done


----------



## munaim1

^^ I see a number of things that you could do differently.

Try this first and see how far you get, just a note, use manual voltage first then we can go onto offset once you have 'found' your desired overclock:

*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*

Quote:



The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:

Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.

Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. What you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase the LLC, now depending on high your mobo works it could like so: 1 being the highest LLC and 5 being the lowest and vice versa. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best.

Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v * (Scroll down or go to sandy stable club about PLL info). Then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it.

Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:

Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:

Quote:



For Asus Mobo's
CPU Current Capability - 140%
Phase and Duty Control - Extreme
EPU Power saving - Disabled
VRM Frequency - Manual - 350



Quote:



For Asrock Mobo's
Turbo Boost Power - Manual
Short Duration Power Limit - 250
Long Duration Power Limit - 250
Core current Limit - 250



Quote:



For Biostar Mobo's
CPU Core Current max (AMP) - 150
Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - 200



Quote:



For Zotac Mobo's
Turbo Boost Power Max - 250
Turbo Boost Short Power Max - 250
IA Core current (AMP) - 200



Quote:



For Gigabyte Mobo's
Turbo Power Limit - 200



Quote:



For MSI Mobo's
Short Duration Power Limit- 250
Long Duration Power Limit - 250


Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones) doesn't boot into windows.

This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable.

Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and go back and change the vcore accordingly, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!

Work your way up from there, increase multi, test with prime, if it fails up vcore, if not up the multi. Until you are satisfied with the temps and it is stable then continue upping the vcore to stabalise.

Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to find your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task









Head over to the Sandy Stable Club for more info and tips









Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ THIS & THIS

Quote:



Originally Posted by munaim1


Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.



One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.

*
*
*
*
**

Read this thoroughly and it should help you









EDIT:

If you're continuusly recieving a 124 bsod during Prime or idle, click on the link labled below in my sig, "BSOD 124 on Sandy?"; you'll find further info and help on there.







*


----------



## Infrantic

munaim1 have any idea why disabling Spread Spectrum is making me fail anything higher than 4.2? Enabling it seems to lower my bclk in cpu-z to 99.8MHz which is kind of annoying..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrantic*


munaim1 have any idea why disabling Spread Spectrum is making me fail anything higher than 4.2? Enabling it seems to lower my bclk in cpu-z to 99.8MHz which is kind of annoying..


Have you set the bus speed to 100? if it helps your stability then I say leave it on, have you also updated to the latest bios? If not head over to the Asrock official thread (link should be in the OP) and see what info you can find. To me it just sounds like you need more vcore.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

like this?


----------



## Infrantic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Have you set the bus speed to 100? if it helps your stability then I say leave it on, have you also updated to the latest bios? If not head over to the Asrock official thread (link should be in the OP) and see what info you can find. To me it just sounds like you need more vcore.


I did update it early but reverted it back because it made my system unbootable. But now that you mention it, I think I just remembered WHY it was unbootable. Gonna try updating it again and tweaking a few things tomorrow







Thanks for the pointers for the guide in the OP, didn't notice it before!
Hope I can get some higher clocks and stability tomorrow!


----------



## rdasch3

Got home, took a nap.

Began overclocking again.

I saw a previous post and decided to try some llc settings again. I probably should have changed a lot of the section the first time around rather than just the llc. I set duty and phase to extreme, cpu capability to 140, vrm frequency to 350, and the llc to ultra high. the vdroop I was experiencing before seems to be gone and it even goes above 1.36 in cpu-z occassionally. Looks like I will try backing up the vcore once I find stability. Those settings also look to somehow be giving me a little bit of lower temps. Hopefully I am not speaking to early. I have my air conditioner set to 75 so it cools down to 73 on purpose. I have it set to cool about 5 degrees more than normal to get a better idea of how the cpu will do. Max is down to 75 now, without ram at 1600. I am running prime blend again and we'll see where that gets me tonight. It's straight up bblend testing today.

Final tweaks of course after stability.

As usual, thank you once again for this information filled thread. Also, if I find that my temps are consistently lower after setting the llc area as above, I will let you know. That is extremely useful information for someone who might have some higher temps occurring. No one take my word on that yet, I will post back with an update.

4.7 here I come.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*


like this?



Perfect!! I'll add it in a moment









Many thanks for contributing to the thread, wwlcome to the club.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly*_









*Copy and paste whichever you want







*

*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrantic*


I did update it early but reverted it back because it made my system unbootable. But now that you mention it, I think I just remembered WHY it was unbootable. Gonna try updating it again and tweaking a few things tomorrow







Thanks for the pointers for the guide in the OP, didn't notice it before!
Hope I can get some higher clocks and stability tomorrow!


No worries, happy to help and good luck!!









Just a note, read, read and read some more lol it'll help you understand how to overclock these cpu's.


----------



## rdasch3

Wrong about lower temps. That one blend test gets them up there. Running 1344 and 1792 fft tests again. Almost done. I was able to lower the vcore from 1.375 to 1.365 in the bios. Looks like it is doing alright for now. will run 20 passes of linx and blend overnight again and see. I doubt vcore will go much lower than this if it proves stable. Maybe .5v more.

Was contemplating a new cooler, but it looks like my h70 will be able to push through ok, despite the max temps, for 4.7. I am completely happy with 4.7 considering the next steps up require some serious cooling. Will post updates again when needed.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Wrong about lower temps. That one blend test gets them up there. Running 1344 and 1792 fft tests again. Almost done. I was able to lower the vcore from 1.375 to 1.365 in the bios. Looks like it is doing alright for now. will run 20 passes of linx and blend overnight again and see. I doubt vcore will go much lower than this if it proves stable. Maybe .5v more.

Was contemplating a new cooler, but it looks like my h70 will be able to push through ok, despite the max temps, for 4.7. I am completely happy with 4.7 considering the next steps up require some serious cooling. Will post updates again when needed.


Looks like your making some progess atleast. Great job on the overclocking









Temps upto 85c in prime is fine.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Looks like your making some progess atleast. Great job on the overclocking









Temps upto 85c in prime is fine.










I agree, it just feels very uncomfortable seeing them up there. with my room at around 73 or 74, the highest temp was 82 on that one blend test. It's beginning to smooth itself out. I was able to pass the 1344 and 1792 with the lower vcore, and that was with my ram upped to 1600 as well. It did not raise my temps 5 degrees from 1333 to 1600 like a previous user said.

Anyway, back to it. I'll be back eventually.


----------



## stilllogicz

Sign me up - 4.8Ghz stable after 12 hours of prime blend.


----------



## munaim1

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 160 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:



*Updating Spreadsheet NOW*


Please give it a few mintues before it shows up









*EDIT*

Can't access the spreadsheet for some reason, will try agin after a few hours. Please be patient, I'll add your submission to the club as soon as possible.. Thanks


----------



## kevindd992002

Are these temps normal:

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/990633-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-club-92.html#post15314818

???


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15376292*
> Are these temps normal:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/990633-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-club-92.html#post15314818
> 
> ???


There's a detailed spreadsheet in the first page.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15376957*
> There's a detailed spreadsheet in the first page.


But ambient temps aren't indicated there? I thought they are very important?


----------



## jdmracer85

New member and first time poster!! The database helped me a lot when looking for a good place to start for my OC.


----------



## eGGe

I've got a question:

I'm OC'ed to 4.5 with offset +0.020 and LLC 4. When running prime I got a vcore of 1.312 and 1.320, as it should be. But I just ran superpi and my vcore was at 1.352-1.360. Why is this happening? Could it be that in superpi, only 1 core is running instead of all 4? Or is it something to do with that I've got C3 and C6 disabled?


----------



## didelydokey

Ok first time poster aswell here.. Got my system up and going (asrock P67 extreme 4 gen3)









The peak temp was because i forgot to up the speed on the in and outake fan *sigh*. And they are generally higher because these are the only 2 fans running atm (besides the cpu) On other tests it didnt go above 75. I need to add 2 more fans to system still but havent really gotten around to it.

i do have one or two things im looking to find a fix for..

I dont like the vcore.. in bios i have set it to fixed 1.340 but it fluctuates between 1.360 and 1.368. LLC is on level 1 playing with this doesnt seem to help.

The core isnt exactly 4.5 , i am guessing this is has something to do with the bclk (kept it stock)

And the most annoying part which i need to figure out tonight are the 124 bsods in game. But i can run several hours of furmark and several runs of 3dmark without an issue.. My best bet right now is the latest nvidia driver+ new version of msi afterburner that dont like eachother.. But il go to the proper thread for that.

Any imput on the first 2 issues is greatly appriciated


----------



## cbk

Thanks a lot Munaim. Your comments and guide helped!

I was able to set it stable on manual and now I am going for offset 12 hour Prime95. 1344 and 1792 both went ok for 15 minutes on Prime95 using offset mode at 1.31V!

I'll SS and let you know how it all goes tomorrow.


----------



## Simirath

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055745

Temperatures are around 74-80

I gave 1.345 voltage but cpuz always shows 1.328 and it goes up to 1.336 max.

I am not sure if those temperatures are oke.. am i doing something wrong ? it looks stable so far but i am not happy with temperatures for 4.6 ghz because i want to push it more...


----------



## silvrr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silvrr*


Bah, forgot to add my screen name in notepad, I hope its still valid. Fluctuates between 1.208 and 1.216 but my vcore is set at 1.20, not sure whats causing the jump.











So I got a second BSOD while browsing on firefox last night. It runs fine when editing photos and everything else but it gives me a 124 BSOD in Firefox randomly. Any ideas on why?

4.1x multi
1.20 vcore
LLC = level 2
I think everything else is stock besides the ram which is set to 1.5 and the actual timings.


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eGGe*


I've got a question:

I'm OC'ed to 4.5 with offset +0.020 and LLC 4. When running prime I got a vcore of 1.312 and 1.320, as it should be. But I just ran superpi and my vcore was at 1.352-1.360. Why is this happening? Could it be that in superpi, only 1 core is running instead of all 4? Or is it something to do with that I've got C3 and C6 disabled?


I've noticed the same thing when running IBT. My vcore is always a bit higher when I use it and I attribute it to pushing the cpu much harder than prime95 blend does, judging by the fact it generates an extra 8-10c. This could also be the same scenario with superpi.

I wouldn't lose sleep over it, perfectly normal in my books.


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silvrr*


So I got a second BSOD while browsing on firefox last night. It runs fine when editing photos and everything else but it gives me a 124 BSOD in Firefox randomly. Any ideas on why?

4.1x multi
1.20 vcore
LLC = level 2
I think everything else is stock besides the ram which is set to 1.5 and the actual timings.


Your LLC is pretty low and thus the voltage fluctuation could be large. Most likely when you're editing photos and what not you're cpu is running at it's overclock and remains stable but when browsing the net it's running @ it's idle 1.6ghz.

Most likely you're voltage is swinging below the required min voltage for 1.6 and you're getting the BSOD. I had the same issue and I disabled C3 and C6 reporting (the 2 options under C1E). I would also advise you to raise llc to level 4 (75%) continue increasing you're offset until you get stable. The higher LLC will help to keep your voltage stable and reduce the fluctuation margin.


----------



## Arpo

Computer just froze and screen went all black... some voltage error?


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arpo*


Computer just froze and screen went all black... some voltage error?


What were you doing at the time of the freeze?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*


Your LLC is pretty low and thus the voltage fluctuation could be large. Most likely when you're editing photos and what not you're cpu is running at it's overclock and remains stable but when browsing the net it's running @ it's idle 1.6ghz.

Most likely you're voltage is swinging below the required min voltage for 1.6 and you're getting the BSOD. I had the same issue and I disabled C3 and C6 reporting (the 2 options under C1E). I would also advise you to raise llc to level 4 (75%) continue increasing you're offset until you get stable. The higher LLC will help to keep your voltage stable and reduce the fluctuation margin.


Thanks, Ill give that a try and see what happens.


----------



## Infrantic

I still can't wrap my head around, why disabling Spread Spectrum screws up my overclock. And enabling it sets my bclk in CPU-Z to 99.8 while it's 100.0MHz in BIOS..
Also, changing it in BIOS to 100.2MHz changes it to 100.2MHz in CPU-Z


----------



## xP_0nex

A new member has arrived!









i7 2600k with HT enabled.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


But ambient temps aren't indicated there? I thought they are very important?


No they're not, however if you take a look at some of the posts in the spreadsheet, some have kindly shared their ambient temps with us. By no means will the temps be 100% accurate, TIM application, cooler seating and ambient temps are a big factor. This is still good enough.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eGGe*


I've got a question:

I'm OC'ed to 4.5 with offset +0.020 and LLC 4. When running prime I got a vcore of 1.312 and 1.320, as it should be. But I just ran superpi and my vcore was at 1.352-1.360. Why is this happening? Could it be that in superpi, only 1 core is running instead of all 4? Or is it something to do with that I've got C3 and C6 disabled?


Could you please post a screenshot of Prime vcore and super pi vcore. It could be likely that your LLC setting is to high. Set the voltage to manual and the vcore at 1.35v and then see if you're using the correct LLC, you'll know that when the load vcore is as close to the 1.35v you set in the BIOS.  Then you can switch back to an offset value, note if you reduce the LLC you will have to compensate with vcore for your desired overclock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *didelydokey*


I dont like the vcore.. in bios i have set it to fixed 1.340 but it fluctuates between 1.360 and 1.368. LLC is on level 1 playing with this doesnt seem to help.

The core isnt exactly 4.5 , i am guessing this is has something to do with the bclk (kept it stock)

And the most annoying part which i need to figure out tonight are the 124 bsods in game. But i can run several hours of furmark and several runs of 3dmark without an issue.. My best bet right now is the latest nvidia driver+ new version of msi afterburner that dont like eachother.. But il go to the proper thread for that.

Any imput on the first 2 issues is greatly appriciated


It is more than likely because you set the LLC at the highest point which is causing your voltage to fluctuate and spike up. Set it to level 2 and check if that works better, I explained how to do that to the member above. Disable Spread Spectrum and then it should lock the bus speed to 100.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbk*


Thanks a lot Munaim. Your comments and guide helped!

I was able to set it stable on manual and now I am going for offset 12 hour Prime95. 1344 and 1792 both went ok for 15 minutes on Prime95 using offset mode at 1.31V!

I'll SS and let you know how it all goes tomorrow.


No worries bud, happy to help







Look forward to your screenshot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simirath*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055745

Temperatures are around 74-80

I gave 1.345 voltage but cpuz always shows 1.328 and it goes up to 1.336 max.

I am not sure if those temperatures are oke.. am i doing something wrong ? it looks stable so far but i am not happy with temperatures for 4.6 ghz because i want to push it more...


It's called vdroop and that actually seems okay, I bet if you was to increase the LLC it will just spike over 1.345v, so leave it where it is and work around that. Please please read the OP, I have said many times that there is a lot of info there in which you will find answers to some of your questions.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silvrr*


So I got a second BSOD while browsing on firefox last night. It runs fine when editing photos and everything else but it gives me a 124 BSOD in Firefox randomly. Any ideas on why?

4.1x multi
1.20 vcore
LLC = level 2
I think everything else is stock besides the ram which is set to 1.5 and the actual timings.


If your prime stable with those settings etc, try the methods I have posted in the link "*BSOD 124 for sandy?" *which is available in my sig.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arpo*


Computer just froze and screen went all black... some voltage error?


Stable rig??? 12hours blend atleast and if you have done that already please do the read the "*BSOD 124 for sandy?" *which is available in my sig.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrantic*


I still can't wrap my head around, why disabling Spread Spectrum screws up my overclock. And enabling it sets my bclk in CPU-Z to 99.8 while it's 100.0MHz in BIOS..
Also, changing it in BIOS to 100.2MHz changes it to 100.2MHz in CPU-Z 



I thought you fixed the issue? BIOS update wasn't it?

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_









*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Quote:



*Spreadsheet updated - Note please try and follow ALL the rules, it helps when I have to add the data, more importantly make sure you have filled in your system spec via User CP atleast*


----------



## Infrantic

Oh.. I downloaded the new BIOS and loaded it to my flash drive but completely forgot to update the BIOS








Passed 1344 and 1792 @ 4.6GHz running 1.425v now.. Seems a bit high, gonna see if I can stabilize it at a lower voltage..

EDIT: Updating my BIOS still leaves my bclk at 99.8MHz in CPU-Z with Spread Spectrum Enabled..


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

I am not on the list...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrantic*


Oh.. I downloaded the new BIOS and loaded it to my flash drive but completely forgot to update the BIOS








Passed 1344 and 1792 @ 4.6GHz running 1.425v now.. Seems a bit high, gonna see if I can stabilize it at a lower voltage..

EDIT: Updating my BIOS still leaves my bclk at 99.8MHz in CPU-Z with Spread Spectrum Enabled..


At which point disable it and continue with your overclocking.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*


I am not on the list...


ummm are you sure?? you're there on the list, didn't use your full OCN name, just ChiliCheese.


----------



## kevindd992002

I just bought another 4GB kit and now I have 4x2GB of G. Skill Ripjaws X 1600MHz CAS6 latency. Immediately, I tried using XMP in the BIOS and the computer won't POST at all. Is this normal for 4 sticks? Do I need to increase VCCIO as suggested by pioneerisloud here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...l#post15339339 ??


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I just bought another 4GB kit and now I have 4x2GB of G. Skill Ripjaws X 1600MHz CAS6 latency. Immediately, I tried using XMP in the BIOS and the computer won't POST at all. Is this normal for 4 sticks? Do I need to increase VCCIO as suggested by pioneerisloud here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...l#post15339339 ??


Try increasing the vccio, once you get it post run a memtest to check under stock that it's working as intended.


----------



## FallOfHumanity

Hey,

I'm running an Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z board and the 2500K i5 processor. Where should I start if I want to push this board / processor to the 5.1-5.2GHz area?

Any specifics I need to know for this?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallOfHumanity*


Hey,

I'm running an Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z board and the 2500K i5 processor. Where should I start if I want to push this board / processor to the 5.1-5.2GHz area?

Any specifics I need to know for this?


Start low somewhere around 4.5/4.8 and then *work your way up*, it's no good throwing voltage around and hoping for the best, it's more time consuming and can become fustrating. Working your way up will be better as you gradually *see* the progress and on that note have the ability to really see what the chip's potential is. HOw do you knwo 5.1/5.2ghz is doable with decent voltage? you won't unless you start at a lower speed, then you can make a decision on whether or not it's really work it. Mind you after a certain point, the chip requires a lot of voltage just for an extra 100mhz, find the sweet spot and then go higher, you can always revert back if you have to.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


ummm are you sure?? you're there on the list, didn't use your full OCN name, just ChiliCheese.










Yeah. I just checked again. I am not seeing it.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*


Yeah. I just checked again. I am not seeing it.


Scroll down the spreadsheet and you'll see it.


----------



## FallOfHumanity

I'm at 4.6GHz currently using an O.C. profile on the Maximus IV ROG board, and am sitting at approx 1.360v.

I wouldn't even know where to start (without using this profile) in order to achieve 4.6GHz. I want to understand this stuff and learn what it all is and what each individual setting changes, but I'm not sure where to look.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallOfHumanity*


I'm at 4.6GHz currently using an O.C. profile on the Maximus IV ROG board, and am sitting at approx 1.360v.

I wouldn't even know where to start (without using this profile) in order to achieve 4.6GHz. I want to understand this stuff and learn what it all is and what each individual setting changes, but I'm not sure where to look.


Work your way up from your profile, I have linked a few guides and my own and a lot of further info is avilable in the first page of this thread


----------



## McLaren_F1

Mun, update OP with RealTemp 3.69.1









http://www.mediafire.com/?4uixpjtezznuzkd


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


Mun, update OP with RealTemp 3.69.1









http://www.mediafire.com/?4uixpjtezznuzkd


It's been out for quite some time, however not many update their realtemp and it does seem that 3.67 works just fine (excluding gigabyte Z68 mobo's







)

3.67 and above is fine, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


It's been out for quite some time, however not many update their realtemp and it does seem that 3.67 works just fine (excluding gigabyte Z68 mobo's







)

3.67 and above is fine, but thanks for the heads up.










I agree. If you have a program (and especially a BIOS) that works just fine for you, then there's no reason to update it just because there just happens to be an update available. At least read about it first and see if it actually has anything in it that will benefit, or even harm, your present setup.


----------



## Nitronium

Just wondering if it's a good sign that my computer could boot up at 5 GHz (It failed quickly under a prime blend). I've heard that some chips will hit a wall. What is an indicator that the wall has been hit? Is this a decent chip and does it just come down to tweaking at this point, or is it possible that I still won't be able to stabilize at 5? I'm currently sleeving my PSU at the moment, so I'm just formulating a plan of attack at this point. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rdasch3

That depends on the voltage used and what temps might be like. Just because it can boot into it doesn't really mean your close. There could still be a nice big jump in vcore for it.


----------



## Arpo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*


What were you doing at the time of the freeze?


I lowerd the vcore to 1.45 insted of 1.49 and were stress testing


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arpo*


I lowerd the vcore to 1.45 insted of 1.49 and were stress testing


My guess would be instability, try using small increments as possible when playing around with the voltage, it's no good making big jumps etc.


----------



## munaim1

The cheapest M4E I could find on the net from a reputable sellar was for around £270









Couldn't pass on that deal!!!










Should be arriving in the next few days









Ordered myself a new case aswell























M4E FTW









End of rave


----------



## rdasch3

Due to some old computer parts I have and am selling, I may have a chance to test the thermalright ultra 120+.

Even if the cooler yields better temps, it shouldnt allow me to lower vcore will it? The vcore is obviously still needed for that clock because of the requirements of my particular chip, correct?

Also, I am testing once again trying to smooth out the last of my settings. I am down to finding thesweet vcore spot. I enabled intel speedstep, and so far it seems to be helping, at least with stability.

I also upped my vccio from 1.0000 (had it set to this to prevent over volting of it). It is at 1.0625 I believe. With my ram at 1600, I think that is helping with stability as well, and I may be able to leave the vcore alone.

With the vccio bumped up one notch for 1600 speed and speedstep enabled, I made it past the previous blue screen with vccio at 1.0v and speedstep disabled. I will let this run for as long as I can. If it proves stable I will try to lower the vcore some since I will have effectively ruled out vccio as a cause at that point.

EDIT: It seems with each step in vccio I last longer in prime blend with my current voltage setting. I think vccio is the issue. One question. Once I find a vccio that works. If I am indeed able to lower my vcore at all, will my vccio setting need to be adjusted again? Is it possible that with different vcores I will need different vccio or will it be constant since my ram is at a constant 1600, regardless of its clock?


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15386340*
> The cheapest M4E I could find on the net from a reputable sellar was for around £270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't pass on that deal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be arriving in the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered myself a new case aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M4E FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of rave


Nice. I originally looked at that one but price and the red color steered me away. Red would completely throw off my blue theme. I wonder how much better it actually overclocks that my board though.


----------



## jaszypoo

Here we go! New OCN user, new 2500k, new OC


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaszypoo;15388308*
> Here we go! New OCN user, new 2500k, new OC


Great start dude!! Thats pretty good for 1.128v and 4.4ghz. With the temps of that 212+, I'd say your not done


----------



## munaim1

Could you please use Easytune, because Touch BIOS only gives me from 2 decimal points and I require 3









Please refer to the rules in the OP. Sorry bud. Also you could try updating cpu-z.

Voltage in cpu-z is reading somthing like 1.128v which I think is wrong because touch bios is saying 1.32v.


----------



## jaszypoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15388392*
> Could you please use Easytune, because Touch BIOS only gives me from 2 decimal points and I require 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please refer to the rules in the OP. Sorry bud. Also you could try updating cpu-z.


party pooper! I kid.







I actually tried Easytune but for some reason, even with my multipler set the 44x, It always defaults to 33x, which is weird. I'll give it another shot.

Will update CPU-z. ty! Edit: I heard about gigabyte mobos not showing proper voltage in cpu-z. Looks like mine is version 1.58. Is this not the latest? OP says 1.57.1+? /shrug


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaszypoo;15388440*
> party pooper! I kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually tried Easytune but for some reason, even with my multipler set the 44x, It always defaults to 33x, which is weird. I'll give it another shot.
> 
> Will update CPU-z. ty! Edit: I heard about gigabyte mobos not showing proper voltage in cpu-z. Looks like mine is version 1.58. Is this not the latest? OP says 1.57.1+? /shrug


lol sorry bud, it wouldn't be fair on all the other's.

Try this version of CPU-Z: http://www.filehippo.com/download_cpuz/

I tell you what, if you post a cpu-z screenshot with touch bios showing 1.34 and the hopefully cpu-z showing the correct voltage I'll add you, I just want to know 3 decimal places of the vcore.


----------



## jaszypoo

Rebooted and installed easytune. All is well again. No 33x defaulting. phew...

Well running it for another 12 hrs I suppose
















Here's a screenie of beta CPU-Z *still* showing the wrong core voltage. Easytune is up though.










Be back later


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaszypoo;15388670*
> Rebooted and installed easytune. All is well again. No 33x defaulting. phew...
> 
> Well running it for another 12 hrs I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenie of beta CPU-Z *still* showing the wrong core voltage. Easytune is up though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back later


Your now loading at 53c?? Don't bother running 12hrs with that. Bump up a little and run 12hrs when your at max "x" and staying under 70-75c @ load.


----------



## SightUp

Right now I am trying for a stable 4.7Ghz. What should the Over Voltage Protection be? It's at 130%.


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaszypoo*


Rebooted and installed easytune. All is well again. No 33x defaulting. phew...

Well running it for another 12 hrs I suppose
















Here's a screenie of beta CPU-Z *still *showing the wrong core voltage. Easytune is up though.










Be back later










This package for AMD Bulldozer testers has versions of Cpu-Z and HWMonitor that work correctly with my Gigabyte Z68 board : ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/misc/CPUID_AMD_FX_Reviewer_Kit.zip


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


The cheapest M4E I could find on the net from a reputable sellar was for around Â£270









Couldn't pass on that deal!!!










Should be arriving in the next few days









Ordered myself a new case aswell























M4E FTW









End of rave










M4E $309.99 CDN









http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...SUS-_-13131700


----------



## cbk

I finally got it right! 14 hour stress test passed, vcore at 1.328 with offset settings.

I will be, eventually, adding a second fan to the 212+ for push-pull setup and resitting for better temps, but I'm happy with the results.

Thanks a lot for all the help and add me to that list please!


----------



## jthb3

Can someone give me tips? Complete newb at overclocking.

I have the 2500k and Asus P8P67 Pro. I have the 2500k stable @ 4.5ghz with 1.32v (4hrs in prime95). I want to ask which settings I should use for VCCSA, VCCIO and CPU PLL? Googling didn't get me that far, very mixed information about it!

I currently have these settings on auto.

I would love to get to around 4.7 - 4.8


----------



## didelydokey

ok since this game is never over . I ran into a problem. 
I had it stable with llc l1 and bclk auto.. But voltages and temps peaked quite high, so i set my llc to l2 and that passes an hour prime blend with lower temps and voltages. It seems however that when i disable spread spectrum i run into a problem.. and i get 124 bsod almost exactly at 58 mins into prime..

turning it of seems to improve the stability again.. where should i look first ?

my first hunch is vtt so i set that back to auto to just see if it will improve anything because i had it quite low at 0.9 but i might be wrong ?... I didnt fiddle with the pll yet , because with that it passed 12 hours custom blend, so i dont think my issue lies there..

Edit two.. I did enable PLL overvoltage to see if that helped btw. Cstates are on auto/enabled

Its the system in my rig with an 1.00 bios the 1.10 is just a mouse patch. But maybe other p67 owners can chime in about that ?,
Any pointers would be greatly appriciated


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


M4E $309.99 CDN









http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...SUS-_-13131700



Well there is a big difference between the Â£ and $ lol

The M4E is actually around Â£270 which is $434 CDN









Im in the ripoff capital of the world lol so Â£225 is actually a bargain for the M4E









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbk*


I finally got it right! 14 hour stress test passed, vcore at 1.328 with offset settings.

I will be, eventually, adding a second fan to the 212+ for push-pull setup and resitting for better temps, but I'm happy with the results.

Thanks a lot for all the help and add me to that list please!



Thanks bud, I'm heading out now, I'll add you in the evening sometime. Thanks for contributing to the club









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jthb3*


Can someone give me tips? Complete newb at overclocking.

I have the 2500k and Asus P8P67 Pro. I have the 2500k stable @ 4.5ghz with 1.32v (4hrs in prime95). I want to ask which settings I should use for VCCSA, VCCIO and CPU PLL? Googling didn't get me that far, very mixed information about it!

I currently have these settings on auto.

I would love to get to around 4.7 - 4.8










Read the OP, all the info is available there, if you have any questions after that please freee to post it here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *didelydokey*


ok since this game is never over . I ran into a problem. 
I had it stable with llc l1 and bclk auto.. But voltages and temps peaked quite high, so i set my llc to l2 and that passes an hour prime blend with lower temps and voltages. It seems however that when i disable spread spectrum i run into a problem.. and i get 124 bsod almost exactly at 58 mins into prime..

turning it of seems to improve the stability again.. where should i look first ?

my first hunch is vtt so i set that back to auto to just see if it will improve anything because i had it quite low at 0.9 but i might be wrong ?... I didnt fiddle with the pll yet , because with that it passed 12 hours custom blend, so i dont think my issue lies there..

Edit two.. I did enable PLL overvoltage to see if that helped btw. Cstates are on auto/enabled

Its the system in my rig with an 1.00 bios the 1.10 is just a mouse patch. But maybe other p67 owners can chime in about that ?,
Any pointers would be greatly appriciated


Could you post screenshot's of your BIOS please, more specifially the settings that you used to achieve stability.

Thanks


----------



## didelydokey

Munaim :
(had to take pictures , bios didnt see flash drive)

















This morning i didnt have all the time to check. but i found something i missed earlier in dram settings.. mhz was on auto saying my memory was 1333while it is 1600. Im guessing that isnt helping the process either..

Ive redone that setting now to see how that goes.. Any tips are still greatly appriciated

edit hm must have screwed a save up, my vtt was 0.986 according to what i penned down the old fashioned way


----------



## alucardx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15386589*
> Due to some old computer parts I have and am selling, I may have a chance to test the thermalright ultra 120+.
> 
> Even if the cooler yields better temps, it shouldnt allow me to lower vcore will it? The vcore is obviously still needed for that clock because of the requirements of my particular chip, correct?


Correct, it won't help Vcore but it should help lower temps depending on what you're coming from.

I also am using my old Thermalright Ultra 120 from my p35 build. I got the BTK kid from frozencpu and it was soooo much easier to install this time around then with the old brackets. I get about 35-40c idle temps at 1.335v (fixed voltage for now). It's not great, but I also don't have any side or intake case fans, just CPU fan and an exhaust fan.


----------



## jaszypoo

Here we go. Pushed it to 4.5ghz last night. Did some blitz 1344 and 1792 FFT's 20mins each until I reached what I think is my max vcore for 4.5ghz stable. Did the obvious afterwards and ran prime95 blend for the night.

1.368Vcore load
4.5ghz
13hr+ stable

The 2nd pic just shows the discrepancy between realtemp and prime95, by 30 mins. IIRC, i accidentally forgot to reset realtemp after running a 1792 FTT so I hope this submission is still good.









My idle vcore fluctuates between 1.380V and 1.392V (see 2nd pic) while at load, it is 1.368. That seems like a huge margin.

I have the following settings inputted in the BIOS:

1.33V Vcore
1.12V QPI/VTT
1.71V CPU PLL
LLC Level 6

Since it is 12+hr stable at 1.368 Vcore, i'll try to lower the idle voltage by playing with LLC levels and CPU PLL (+/-) correct? Unless ofc there is another way.
















Edit: Oh yeah, about the new Z68X boards for Gigabyte, I found a post in the gigabyte forums regarding cpu-z reading QPI/VTT voltage instead of Vcore. Those users affected should download 1.58.5+ Beta. Check here for more info


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

Wow bud! I see you've ordered a Asus Maximus IV Extreme







Probably one of the best/If not THE best Sandybridge board out there










Looking forward to seeing what you can accomplish with that board and you're golden 2500K


----------



## rdasch3

Only 2 of my cores ever hit 80 at 4.7. The other 2 always stay below 75. I am happy with these results. I will have a thermalright true soon enough just to test out and see if temps get any better. Making the finishing touches on vcore.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *didelydokey*


Munaim :


I would reduce the LLC to level 2 as that'll stop it from spiking above what you set in the BIOS, it'll give you a little more control over the vcore









Also set the RAM to XMP and that should do the trick and set your RAM to stock settings.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaszypoo*


Here we go. 
Since it is 12+hr stable at 1.368 Vcore, i'll try to lower the idle voltage by playing with LLC levels and CPU PLL (+/-) correct? Unless ofc there is another way.
















Edit: Oh yeah, about the new Z68X boards for Gigabyte, I found a post in the gigabyte forums regarding cpu-z reading QPI/VTT voltage instead of Vcore. Those users affected should download 1.58.5+ Beta. Check here for more info


Could you please add the pic as an attachment. Thanks.

Your BIOS settings look fine, I would maybe start playing with the VTT and PLL and see if you can drop those further and that's pretty much it, you seem to have a good stable setting.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*munaim1*

Wow bud! I see you've ordered a Asus Maximus IV Extreme







Probably one of the best/If not THE best Sandybridge board out there









Looking forward to seeing what you can accomplish with that board and you're golden 2500K










LOL finally lol







I should probably get it tomorrow, however my case arrives on Monday







so will have to wait until then, I'm little busy during the weekend anyway so it's fine. I should be up and running by Wed/Thu.









Quote:



*Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## didelydokey

shamefull question but cant seem to find it.. Where do i put my dram to xmp ?..


----------



## rdasch3

It looks like I found my stable point. I am at 4.7 with 1.37 in the bios. During prime 95 testing it seems to stay at a constant 1.352 which is awesome. I am happy with the voltage actually used rather than what is set.

Ill be saving my profile in the bios and writing down all the settings and will see if I can drop pll anymore. If I can the overclocking will continue. Depending on my pll testing, I should be able to throw up a 12 hour run with the proper software running soon.

Also, max temps during prime 95 (which are never hit when stressing with linx):

76-83-82-77. Maybe the True that I will have the chance to test can drop these a little, although, that isn't too bad for a 4.7 clock.

I will be sure to post all my bios settings as well when I submit my run.

It should also be noted that during overclocking, I had my air conditioner set to about 73/74, which is about 5 degrees higher than I normally keep it. During the winter I always open my window.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *didelydokey;15404288*
> shamefull question but cant seem to find it.. Where do i put my dram to xmp ?..


lol Go to this page in the BIOS and set the Auto set the the profile accordingly to the stock settings of your RAM:



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15406199*
> It looks like I found my stable point. I am at 4.7 with 1.37 in the bios. During prime 95 testing it seems to stay at a constant 1.352 which is awesome. I am happy with the voltage actually used rather than what is set.
> 
> Ill be saving my profile in the bios and writing down all the settings and will see if I can drop pll anymore. If I can the overclocking will continue. Depending on my pll testing, I should be able to throw up a 12 hour run with the proper software running soon.
> 
> Also, max temps during prime 95 (which are never hit when stressing with linx):
> 
> 76-83-82-77. Maybe the True that I will have the chance to test can drop these a little, although, that isn't too bad for a 4.7 clock.
> 
> I will be sure to post all my bios settings as well when I submit my run.
> 
> It should also be noted that during overclocking, I had my air conditioner set to about 73/74, which is about 5 degrees higher than I normally keep it. During the winter I always open my window.


You certainly know how to overclock, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## didelydokey

hm i might screwed up on buying my memory. No xmp to load in my bios.. I already changed the settings to run at 1600 , havent set the timings yet.. I want to redo the tim and reseat the cooler tonight so il put everything down so i can adjust the timings manually..

edit: KHX1600C9D3K2/8G is my set, according to kingston anything with the X has XMP... *scratches his head


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *didelydokey;15407913*
> hm i might screwed up on buying my memory. No xmp to load in my bios.. I already changed the settings to run at 1600 , havent set the timings yet.. I want to redo the tim and reseat the cooler tonight so il put everything down so i can adjust the timings manually..
> 
> edit: KHX1600C9D3K2/8G is my set, according to kingston anything with the X has XMP... *scratches his head


Change "Load XMP setting" to profile one.


----------



## rdasch3

Took me 3 builds to get it right. A lot of learning has taken place in all that time. Thank you.


----------



## didelydokey

il check tonight munaim.

Meh i feel like such a noob.,This is my 2nd i5 build and i stopped counting how much other pc`s i build (+ killed







) But this has given me a headache from the start







Sometimes you just have those builds i guess.

my q6600 (3.2) felt so simple to oc compared to this setup.

Oh well il redo everything tonight (including the reseating) and report back as soon as i got something usefull to report.

My goal is to lower the temps , i hope to this achieve by making a push pull setup on my scythe

And i want to get lower voltages for 4.5

Again kudos for all the great info here..


----------



## SM0k3

Just joined the SB(i7 2600k) club a couple of days ago, and I think I found my stable 24/7 clock @ 4.6ghz. I haven't really tried to push any further because quite frankly this system annihilates everything I've thrown at it gaming and app wise.

Just wanted to get some feedback on my temps, volt & if it's possible to hit 5ghz on this processor with current setup(full specs in sig).


----------



## psyside

No.


----------



## didelydokey

@munaim.

No profile settings what so ever, all i can do is change wether or not it should run at 1333 1600 etc. so i guess i fumbled with that one this time..I pushed the voltage up to the rated speeds and set the voltage to run at what it should..

I reseated the cooler and reaplied the TIM , this helped with temps. about 5c at peak temps and idle, average temps look beter to.

I tried to get it more stable at lower volts than 1.345 but i get 124`s until i put 1.345 on.
I raised VTT to 1.091 but with that i can stay in windows maybe 5 mins.


----------



## chinesethunda

idk how to OC my chip, every time i try to OC it just restarts and won't start back up. do i need more voltage? I am trying 40 mult at 1.3 volts


----------



## hahysera

munaim my freezing incident that happened a few times suddenly stopped... I'm currently on my third hour of Prime95 with the same settings I used that were freezing.

Could the freezing just be a complete random fluke? Or is it an actual problem that I should look into further?


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


idk how to OC my chip, every time i try to OC it just restarts and won't start back up. do i need more voltage? I am trying 40 mult at 1.3 volts



1.3 should be more than enough for 4.0ghz.


----------



## ZeusAudio

Finally able to join this club at a stable 4.7GHz overclock. Voltage fluctuates between 1.368~1.376. Sometimes I wish I lived somewhere colder... AZ and its 30C ambient does not help my temps much.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *didelydokey*


@munaim.

No profile settings what so ever, all i can do is change wether or not it should run at 1333 1600 etc. so i guess i fumbled with that one this time..I pushed the voltage up to the rated speeds and set the voltage to run at what it should..

I reseated the cooler and reaplied the TIM , this helped with temps. about 5c at peak temps and idle, average temps look beter to.

I tried to get it more stable at lower volts than 1.345 but i get 124`s until i put 1.345 on.
I raised VTT to 1.091 but with that i can stay in windows maybe 5 mins.


That is certainly strange, could you post a bios screenshot of your RAM page please.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


idk how to OC my chip, every time i try to OC it just restarts and won't start back up. do i need more voltage? I am trying 40 mult at 1.3 volts


Read the guide in the OP









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hahysera*


munaim my freezing incident that happened a few times suddenly stopped... I'm currently on my third hour of Prime95 with the same settings I used that were freezing.

Could the freezing just be a complete random fluke? Or is it an actual problem that I should look into further?


Did you do *ALL* the troubleshooting methods that I said in your other thread?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZeusAudio*


Finally able to join this club at a stable 4.7GHz overclock. Voltage fluctuates between 1.368~1.376. Sometimes I wish I lived somewhere colder... AZ and its 30C ambient does not help my temps much.


Thank you for contributing to the thread, nice overclock







Added. Copy and paste your sig from the OP









By the way, those temps are darn good for that overclock, Raystorm??


----------



## ZeusAudio

Thanks, I will wear the sig proudly









It's just funny to see my max temps during the blend at night go up to 62 max and then as soon as the day starts coming the temps creep up.

Loving this Raystorm, just came out and seemed to be getting some pretty good reviews so I thought I'd give it a try. Got mine from Sidewinder and so far no complaints, especially for its price/performance. Next I just have to find a block for my 580 and add it to the loop.


----------



## chinesethunda

if my idle voltage is higher than my load voltage does it mean i need more volts?
also if my cpuz says that my voltage under load is 1.424 should i leave my cpu voltage at 1.43 or try and lower it to 1.425? my rig bsod when i ran prime95 at 1.41 volts


----------



## hahysera

Alright Munaim. I did the chkdsk, Memtest, checked the video card. It seems to be working alright. Only thing I havnt done was check the PSU with multimeter because I asked in the PSU section and they said it wasnt my PSU at all causing this.

So far today it hasnt froze at all. and I'm back on my sandy stable settings.


----------



## mgrman

My 4.6 OC. I think that I may be able to get it down to a lower v core, but I'm going to leave it where it is for now. When I was trying to get it stable at 4.8, a PLL of 1.5375 was more stable than 1.7, but it would lock up on startup for a 46 multi. I think I was adding vcore unnecessarily when all I had to do was bump the PLL back up. I'm done for a few days though. Add me please!


----------



## SM0k3

I'll provide proper screens of my current stable OC as soon as I have time as it seems I was skipped from being added to the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15409248*
> No.


Bummer, Oh well, good excuse for me to go all out and get bit by the water cooling bug.


----------



## compudaze

H100 cools like a beast, but no matter what I can't get stability at 50x or above on this 2600K. Thinking about yet another 2600K or waiting for that elusive 2700K to appear.


----------



## majini7

Super stable
Got 5ghz with 1.45 need to do some benches


----------



## rdasch3

Well, after I got it 12 hours stable on a custom blend using about 9 gigs of ram, I saved the settings and lowered the pll one notch. BSOD. I put it back to where it was. This time I ran the regular blend test. BSOD before an hour (same settings that were just stable. Pll is ruled out since I had already ironed that out and it obviously stopped BSOD's before. vccio is ruled out since it obviously passed the custom blend on 1600 already.

I upped the vcore and it is now at 1.38 in the bios (still reasonable temps)

I do have all the power saving stuff enabled and I read the random bsod section but that seems very geared towards idle BSOD's. I seem to suddenly be getting them again after passing a custom blend and now running the built in blend. I woke up at 1am in the morning and upped the vcore and am stressing it once more. If it makes it past that 6 hour mark I should be ok. That seems to be a good spot to pass.

Any help would be appreciated here. Not sure why it is suddenly blue screening on what seemed like it was previously stable.

Also, my windows 7 boot logo seems to be a lot smoother with the upped vcore. Before it was slightly jumpy. If that makes a difference at all.


----------



## DaGoat

OK, I'm back here, trying to get into the club.

I just figured out that my computer used to shut itself down... because of Windows settings








So I set it to "never sleep" and now we'll see what's going on. I've done this after having disabled all Cstates in order to avoid this sleep BSOD random thing.

See how it'll go now.

BTW good luck munaim, any news?


----------



## didelydokey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15414676*
> That is certainly strange, could you post a bios screenshot of your RAM page please.












But i already seemed to figured out the issue.. Fumbled on the memory i bought. i was dumb enough to think hyperX itself was enough for xmp but apperently i wasnt paying enough attention, and its not..

Oh well might correct my mistake in december or so, if its really the crux to my bsods.. Altough from what i gather if i can run it at higher rated speeds manually i wouldnt need the xmp correct ? As its just a auto overclock profile ?

Ok scrap that i cant even edit the timings, all i get is invalid imput, meh 40€ mistake i guess. Il see if i can resell it or so. And if not il jst have to bite the bullet in december and get something with xmp. If that would offer anything with my reasonbly voltage hungry chip ofcourse..


----------



## Simirath

I tried everything but i cant get stable 4.7 ghz. Testing failed after 11 hours with blue screen x101

vcore 1.345 v other voltage settings are at Auto. bus: 100mhz x 47

i tried 1792 prime95 testing but always a worker fails instantly when i enter 7000 to memory section. What fails it ? Is it memory or vcore is not enough ?

I need help....


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simirath;15418819*
> I tried everything but i cant get stable 4.7 ghz. Testing failed after 11 hours with blue screen x101
> 
> vcore 1.345 v other voltage settings are at Auto. bus: 100mhz x 47
> 
> i tried 1792 prime95 testing but always a worker fails instantly when i enter 7000 to memory section. What fails it ? Is it memory or vcore is not enough ?
> 
> I need help....


Try to up you vcore. There's a good chance that you need more than 1.345V on your chip for 4.7GHz.

For example I'm at 1.340V and that's only for 4.5GHz.


----------



## crunkosaur

stable 18hours prime blend
offset voltage, 0+/-
Ultra High LLC
350 VRM
NO EIST, C1E, C3.C6


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15415989*
> if my idle voltage is higher than my load voltage does it mean i need more volts?
> also if my cpuz says that my voltage under load is 1.424 should i leave my cpu voltage at 1.43 or try and lower it to 1.425? my rig bsod when i ran prime95 at 1.41 volts


Don't worry about idle voltage, once you find your desired overclock you can go onto using offset voltage. When the voltage is lower than what is set in the vcore under load, that is called vdroop. LLC settings help reduce that as much as possible. If you reduce the vcore to 1.425 the load voltage will drop with it.

Could you please read the OP, if you have trouble overclocking, I suggest you read up on the basics first. Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hahysera;15416077*
> Alright Munaim. I did the chkdsk, Memtest, checked the video card. It seems to be working alright. Only thing I havnt done was check the PSU with multimeter because I asked in the PSU section and they said it wasnt my PSU at all causing this.
> 
> So far today it hasnt froze at all. and I'm back on my sandy stable settings.


I really don't know what to say, how long did you run memtest? What did Chkdsk say? What did you find about your 570, did you also check for gpu drivers? I've recently seen the "have you killed a 570" thread and it seems that some member's have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrman;15416456*
> My 4.6 OC. I think that I may be able to get it down to a lower v core, but I'm going to leave it where it is for now. When I was trying to get it stable at 4.8, a PLL of 1.5375 was more stable than 1.7, but it would lock up on startup for a 46 multi. I think I was adding vcore unnecessarily when all I had to do was bump the PLL back up. I'm done for a few days though. Add me please!


Thanks bud, great overclock, temps are looking very good. Added









Thank you for contributing to the thread, welcome to the club, grab your sig from the OP









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15416802*
> Well, after I got it 12 hours stable on a custom blend using about 9 gigs of ram, I saved the settings and lowered the pll one notch. BSOD. I put it back to where it was. This time I ran the regular blend test. BSOD before an hour (same settings that were just stable. Pll is ruled out since I had already ironed that out and it obviously stopped BSOD's before. vccio is ruled out since it obviously passed the custom blend on 1600 already.
> 
> I upped the vcore and it is now at 1.38 in the bios (still reasonable temps)
> 
> I do have all the power saving stuff enabled and I read the random bsod section but that seems very geared towards idle BSOD's. I seem to suddenly be getting them again after passing a custom blend and now running the built in blend. I woke up at 1am in the morning and upped the vcore and am stressing it once more. If it makes it past that 6 hour mark I should be ok. That seems to be a good spot to pass.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated here. Not sure why it is suddenly blue screening on what seemed like it was previously stable.
> 
> Also, my windows 7 boot logo seems to be a lot smoother with the upped vcore. Before it was slightly jumpy. If that makes a difference at all.


Try runnign it again, if you passed once you 'should' be able to pass again. The reson as to why it did that I don't really know, could be a background process that caused it or maybe because your OS has corrupted due to the number of bsods you've laready had. If you read the BSOD 124 link in my sig, you'll see that it's not just geared to idle bsods but random and strange ones aswell. I do recommend that you stress test on a different OS not your main one to prevent it from being corrupt etc. Try reading through it thoroughly and you might find something that may help. By the way what was the BSOD code?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15417355*
> OK, I'm back here, trying to get into the club.
> 
> I just figured out that my computer used to shut itself down... because of Windows settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I set it to "never sleep" and now we'll see what's going on. I've done this after having disabled all Cstates in order to avoid this sleep BSOD random thing.
> 
> See how it'll go now.
> 
> BTW good luck munaim, any news?


Cool, let us knwo how you get on







Thanks bud, probably won't know until early next month









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *didelydokey;15417635*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i already seemed to figured out the issue.. Fumbled on the memory i bought. i was dumb enough to think hyperX itself was enough for xmp but apperently i wasnt paying enough attention, and its not..
> 
> Oh well might correct my mistake in december or so, if its really the crux to my bsods.. Altough from what i gather if i can run it at higher rated speeds manually i wouldnt need the xmp correct ? As its just a auto overclock profile ?
> 
> Ok scrap that i cant even edit the timings, all i get is invalid imput, meh 40€ mistake i guess. Il see if i can resell it or so. And if not il jst have to bite the bullet in december and get something with xmp. If that would offer anything with my reasonbly voltage hungry chip ofcourse..


XMP is just a profile built in to the RAM that allows the BIOS to read from the profile and set it to the stock setting automatically. I would have thought the RAM you have has that profile (XMP)

Could you post a cpu-z screenshot with the memory tab showing please. Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur;15419982*
> stable 18hours prime blend
> offset voltage, 0+/-
> Ultra High LLC
> 350 VRM
> NO EIST, C1E, C3.C6


Could you add the pic as an attachment please. Thanks.


----------



## GuiGomes

So, apparently i can't stay at 4.5 GHz without at least 1.40v, which seems a bit high for me.

I'm currently running prime95 to see if it is really stable, but so far so good with a max temperature of 75c using corsair H60.

Do you guys think this is worth it and safe?

And what about the power consumption, any idea about how much it will increase? I ask this because i have a 650w power supply and i also overclocked the GPU, i'm just wondering if it will hold all that overclocked stuff together.


----------



## hahysera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15420201*
> I really don't know what to say, how long did you run memtest? What did Chkdsk say? What did you find about your 570, did you also check for gpu drivers? I've recently seen the "have you killed a 570" thread and it seems that some member's have.


Ran memtest for 8 passes, no errors. chkdsk had no errors at all. Checked for VRM leaks. Doesn't matter if I change the video driver or not. I'm going to have to use this driver either way to play BF3. So I can't change it or I cant play BF3.

Its not my video card. I've been playing SC2 like crazy... No artifacts, no crashes, no symptoms of anything.

I honestly think the freezing was just random and wont happen again. BTW I ran another 8 hours of Prime95 blend with 90% ram usage and no BSOD, crashing, freezing, nothing. I just decided to turn it off cuz I feel like nothing is wrong with my computer. I'll let you know if this problem ever happens again.


----------



## rdasch3

the bsod code was the 124, but I have already ironed out the pll and the vccio. all I did was lower the pll, it bsod'd, and then I put it back and instead of running a custom blend I used the built in blend. BSOD.

I think it may have something to do with speedstep. I have all the power save stuff off and had speedstep enabled, because it helped previously, but it seems it goes hand in hand with other power saving features. I am turning it off to see what happens. I will also try testing in safe mode if further problems occur.

EDIT: Running test in regular mode again but disabled all of my background/taskbar stuff.

If it proves stable wouldn't it be a problem as all the background tasks normally run? Wouldn't you want it stable with all of that stuff running in the background?


----------



## Infrantic

Just got back from a weekend trip.
I worked my computer to a stable 4.6GHz clock with a vcore of 1.425 (I think this is way too high for 4.6GHz)
LLC is set to auto
PLL voltage is at 1.709v
VTT voltage at 1.066v

I thought the voltage was a bit high so I tried setting my multiplier to 47 and my computer won't even boot. I mean it won't even boot the UEFI screen. I'm a bit concerned upping my vcore even more, just to get to 4.7GHz, as 1.425 is quite high already. Any ideas?


----------



## didelydokey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


XMP is just a profile built in to the RAM that allows the BIOS to read from the profile and set it to the stock setting automatically. I would have thought the RAM you have has that profile (XMP)

Could you post a cpu-z screenshot with the memory tab showing please. Thanks

.



As you wish

















Thanks again for the time you put in to this topic,


----------



## jdip

Here's mine









4.5 GHz @ 1.340V


----------



## SightUp

I hate you people who are stopping @ 4.5Ghz with such low voltages.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrantic*


I thought the voltage was a bit high so I tried setting my multiplier to 47 and my computer won't even boot. I mean it won't even boot the UEFI screen. I'm a bit concerned upping my vcore even more, just to get to 4.7GHz, as 1.425 is quite high already. Any ideas?


You may need to enable PLL overvoltage to boot at 47x.

For that 46x the vcore is a bit high but may just be what the chip needs to run at 4.6Ghz. If you're using manual voltage try lowering the PLL voltage and a lower vcore, you should be able to boot and test stability with a 1.365vcore. May also want to adjust the LLC to a higher level.


----------



## Infrantic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


You may need to enable PLL overvoltage to boot at 47x.

For that 46x the vcore is a bit high but may just be what the chip needs to run at 4.6Ghz. If you're using manual voltage try lowering the PLL voltage and a lower vcore, you should be able to boot and test stability with a 1.365vcore. May also want to adjust the LLC to a higher level.


I'm gonna try that out, I just tested to see if I could get stability at 4.6GHz with a lower vcore using the same settings, and even 1.420 gave me a 101 bsod after 10 seconds..


----------



## rdasch3

Well, despite my previous post where I was suddenly getting blue screens after passing 12 hours on a custom blend, I remembered that a pll that is too high can give bsod as well. The last change I did to pll is lowered it one notch where it gave me a bsod, so I put it back to where it passed at 1.70625. That is where I got the random bsod. It began taking an odd amount of voltage. Ended up going up to1.38 in the bios. It didn't seem right. if it passed once it wouldn't need a significant jump in vcore.

I lowered the pll down quite a bit to 1.6025. What I am thinking right now is that I may not have gotten pll completely figured out. It may have been too high which is a cause of the bsod as well. It booted up fine, which means it obviously isnt too low, and I am testing again. I really dont think it is a corrupt OS and I am not about to reinstall just to check. I tried extrme llc setting which completely shuts my pc off (no no), disabling EIST with no luck, and of course raising vcore, which is getting to be very odd at the amount it needs to be raised. THe only other thing I can think of is the pll setting.


----------



## DerComissar

Finally, a P95 12Hr. run completed:










Spent a long time getting the settings and voltages dialed-in to pass 12 hrs. at a reasonable vcore.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrantic*


I'm gonna try that out, I just tested to see if I could get stability at 4.6GHz with a lower vcore using the same settings, and even 1.420 gave me a 101 bsod after 10 seconds..


With a combination of LLC, PLL and VCCIO adjustments you might be able to get the vcore down, but 101 usually means more vcore.


----------



## pelayostyle

New guy here. Thought I would join the club too.


----------



## DaGoat

Here's mine.


----------



## Schmuckley

hey..thanks fer adding me after i left my comp running prime95 all day while i went to work,used your required realtemp..and all that other gobblety-****


----------



## silvrr

Updated run


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Here's mine.



















Wow super low vcore!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


Here's mine









4.5 GHz @ 1.340V












Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


Wow super low vcore!


You're doing good with that MSI G43 board jdip, us MSI owners have to stick together here, as we're kind of outnumbered by all the Asus and Asrock boards







(and Gigabyte, etc.)

Looks like munaim 1 is going to be a busy guy with all the 12hr. P95 runs posted today!


----------



## DaGoat

Updated run, 15 hours.


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip;15425863*
> Wow super low vcore!


Thanks! I like to keep my max temps below 60°C.


----------



## Simirath

100x46 4.6 ghz 1.345 voltage and others at auto...

14 hours of testing and 1 worker failed after 10 hours.

What i am suppose to do now ?

Thanks..


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


You're doing good with that MSI G43 board jdip, us MSI owners have to stick together here, as we're kind of outnumbered by all the Asus and Asrock boards







(and Gigabyte, etc.)

Looks like munaim 1 is going to be a busy guy with all the 12hr. P95 runs posted today!


Haha indeed he has a bit of work cut out for him









Thanks, it's not the best for overclocking but I didn't know this until I had already bought it. But I'm happy with it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Thanks! I like to keep my max temps below 60Â°C.










You have a good chip there. Planning to OC higher?


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


You have a good chip there. Planning to OC higher?










Not for the moment... But I'll try to push it to the max someday for the fun


----------



## JustinH

1st post!


----------



## munaim1

Will be going through the last few pages and updating the spreadsheet. Sorry for the late response, been a little poorly last couple of days, however, im feeling much better today!!









Also I got my new mobo









*EDIT:*

Just got my case aswell


----------



## nekromantik

right my rig is all set up.
Im testing it at 4.5 @ 1.25v 
cpu z states 1.232v
if temps are too high I will re sit the silver arrow.

testing it with P95 large ftts at the moment.
max temp after 10 mins is 58. I know 10 mins is nothing but at least it did not BSOD right away ha ha.

hope people dont mind this post on here.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

That would be a pretty good overclock for that voltage, good luck with the prime


----------



## csm725

1.5V PLL.
1.15V VCCIO.
45*100.
1.36V VCORE.
3 hours Prime Stable.
Nothing left for me to optimize... any ideas?


----------



## hahysera

Apparently no one here that does a 12 hour test is stable. I did a 12 hour Prime95 blend test and now I'm getting freezing......... Everyone keeps saying I'm unstable, so I guess I'll change my sig to the sandy unstable club cuz 12 hours is useless.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


That would be a pretty good overclock for that voltage, good luck with the prime


Well im thinkin in the next 2 -3 hours its gonna bsod ha ha
my q6600 was a really bad batch, could not get it to 3.3+ without 1.4+v!!
temps after half hour are 56 59 59 59


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hahysera*


Apparently no one here that does a 12 hour test is stable. I did a 12 hour Prime95 blend test and now I'm getting freezing......... Everyone keeps saying I'm unstable, so I guess I'll change my sig to the sandy unstable club cuz 12 hours is useless.


What are you talking about? Prime95 Blend 12 hours + stable shows you're rock solid under load.

If you get freezing or BSOD's under idle/light load you have other issues with your setup.

One reason could be if you're using Offset Vcore, you need to disable C3/C6 states in bios.

Other reason could be if you're using a Sandforce based SSD (those are notorious for freezing and unstability). That's why I only use Intel SSD's.


----------



## csm725

Any ideas on how to boost my stability other than moar volts?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


1.5V PLL.
1.15V VCCIO.
45*100.
1.36V VCORE.
3 hours Prime Stable.
Nothing left for me to optimize... any ideas?


If your getting 124 I'd up that PLL. 1.55-1.7 seems to be the sweet range, and see what a lower VCCIO gets you.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *didelydokey*


As you wish

















Thanks again for the time you put in to this topic,


No problem









Sorry but could you also link the RAM that you ahve and also provide a screenie of the SPD tab on cpu-z.

Thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


Here's mine









4.5 GHz @ 1.340V



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*


Finally, a P95 12Hr. run completed:

Spent a long time getting the settings and voltages dialed-in to pass 12 hrs. at a reasonable vcore.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *pelayostyle*


New guy here. Thought I would join the club too.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustinH*


1st post!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Updated run, 15 hours.










Thank you for contributing to the thread. Welcome to the club and OCN to the newcomers









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


hey..thanks fer adding me after i left my comp running prime95 all day while i went to work,used your required realtemp..and all that other gobblety-****










http://www.overclock.net/14783336-post3364.html

Found your post, looks fine, will add it now, So sorry for the late add.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simirath*


100x46 4.6 ghz 1.345 voltage and others at auto...

14 hours of testing and 1 worker failed after 10 hours.

What i am suppose to do now ?

Thanks..


Increase the vcore by one notch and that should do the trick.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


right my rig is all set up.
Im testing it at 4.5 @ 1.25v 
cpu z states 1.232v
if temps are too high I will re sit the silver arrow.

testing it with P95 large ftts at the moment.
max temp after 10 mins is 58. I know 10 mins is nothing but at least it did not BSOD right away ha ha.

hope people dont mind this post on here.


Sure, you can post udpates on your quest to stability on here if you like









Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


1.5V PLL.
1.15V VCCIO.
45*100.
1.36V VCORE.
3 hours Prime Stable.
Nothing left for me to optimize... any ideas?


Run prime longer lol









*silvrr*
Submission updated









Wow took longer than expected LOL







Keep those submission's coming, copy and paste your sig form the OP


----------



## csm725

1.5 was my sweet spot on 1792K FFT's.
Gee thanks munaim


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


1.5 was my sweet spot on 1792K FFT's.
Gee thanks munaim


















ummm what's the problem?


----------



## nekromantik

thanks








will keep you updated if it BSODs if not will be back with screenshot in 10 hours!


----------



## csm725

I was responding to your suggestion to run Prime longer








But no, is there anything I can change other than VCORE for more than 3 hours Prime stability?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I was responding to your suggestion to run Prime longer








But no, is there anything I can change other than VCORE for more than 3 hours Prime stability?


Well if the chip requires vcore, there aint much of a substitue now is there?

The point of the PLL and VCCIO is to find a spot that helps run prime a little longer without changing the vcore, then it comes down to just the vcore alone, as said before 124 can be pll vccio and vcore.


----------



## csm725

I suppose I'll try 1.365V... the Intel gods have cursed me.


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Other reason could be if you're using a Sandforce based SSD (those are notorious for freezing and unstability). That's why I only use Intel SSD's.


+1

I was having this problem with my Adata S511 120GB and I just thought it was my CPU being unstable.

I have since installed Windows 7 on a hard drive and have been booting to that OS for my stress testing.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


+1

I was having this problem with my Adata S511 120GB and I just thought it was my CPU being unstable.

I have since installed Windows 7 on a hard drive and have been booting to that OS for my stress testing.


Yeah, I ordered and built a 2500K/MIVE Gene-Z system for a friend recently, and even though the Sandforce based SSD's was a little faster and had better reviews VS the latest Intel SSD's, I picked the Intel 510 Series 120GB SSD for him. I've seen so many people with freezing and BSOD's who was using Sandforce based SSD's, that I won't even look at them.

BTW: I could actually feel the 510 Series SSD was even faster than my Intel X-25 GEN.2 SSD's. All my Intel SSD's have been rock solid.


----------



## csm725

M4 @ 0009 firmware has been good. Other than some easy reghack which is in the OP of munaim's fixing idle BSOD thread.


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Yeah, I ordered and built a 2500K/MIVE Gene-Z system for a friend recently, and even though the Sandforce based SSD's was a little faster and had better reviews VS the latest Intel SSD's, I picked the Intel 510 Series 120GB SSD for him. I've seen so many people with freezing and BSOD's who was using Sandforce based SSD's, that I won't even look at them.

BTW: I could actually feel the 510 Series SSD was even faster than my Intel X-25 GEN.2 SSD's. All my Intel SSD's have been rock solid.


I didn't know about the Sandforce problems until after I bought the drive (hadn't kept up with the latest tech for quite a while). Tomshardware recommended the SSD I bought so I went with it. But it seems that they came out with a new firmware just a few days ago that deals with the Sandforce BSOD issues for OCZ. Hopefully the other manufacturers will release firmware updates to fix the issue as well.

That being said, the BSODs have been pretty much none existent for me besides when I was running Prime95 for a few hours, so I have been more or less happy with my SSD up until now.


----------



## FoLmEr

Yup, SandForce has FINALLY released the one and only firmware to rule them all, effectively eliminating any and all problems like BSODs etc.

At least that's the idea







Corsair released 1.3.3 just yesterday and I've updated my GT already.

I must say it's been unnerving knowing to have... umm, fragile... hardware under the hood, but with 1.3.2 my troubles went away and with 1.3.3 it should be the last nail in the coffin.

I won't hesitate recommending SandForce SSDs to anyone anymore


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FoLmEr*


Yup, SandForce has FINALLY released the one and only firmware to rule them all, effectively eliminating any and all problems like BSODs etc.

At least that's the idea







Corsair released 1.3.3 just yesterday and I've updated my GT already.

I must say it's been unnerving knowing to have... umm, fragile... hardware under the hood, but with 1.3.2 my troubles went away and with 1.3.3 it should be the last nail in the coffin.

I won't hesitate recommending SandForce SSDs to anyone anymore










Well, as great as it sounds, I will still be fanatic and only go Intel SSD's


----------



## Dimon67

Hi. I've got newer versions of:
CPU-Z 1.58, RealTemp 3.69.1.
Should I downgrade to versions you require?

Sorry, I'm new to this, but I've got my 2500K running 4.5GHz stable, and working on 5.00. So I would like to join the club. I also have some questions about voltages and temps...

Thanks.


----------



## jdip

Still nothing for the ADATA ones


----------



## didelydokey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


No problem









Sorry but could you also link the RAM that you ahve and also provide a screenie of the SPD tab on cpu-z.

Thanks.


http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/hype...X1600C9D3K2/8G









There we go


----------



## =XE=NOVA

Ive seen that this thread that was started was back in march and CPUz is newer along with realtemp. ive just did a prime run using small fft and overclock at 5.ghz but only ran prime for 8.5 hours. here is a SS of my results.


----------



## nekromantik

my rig so far no crashes after nearly 7 hours of Prime95 blend.
Will 10 hours prime do to join the club?


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=XE=NOVA;15438017*
> Ive seen that this thread that was started was back in march and CPUz is newer along with realtemp. ive just did a prime run using small fft and overclock at 5.ghz but only ran prime for 8.5 hours. here is a SS of my results.


*2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your OCN name (notepad etc), CPU-Z 1.57.1+ and REALTEMP 3.67+ ONLY!!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15438303*
> my rig so far no crashes after nearly 7 hours of Prime95 blend.
> Will 10 hours prime do to join the club?


*1. 12 HOURS+ STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with UPTO 80/90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM used*


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15438303*
> my rig so far no crashes after nearly 7 hours of Prime95 blend.
> Will 10 hours prime do to join the club?


You need a at least 12 hours or more. Also, read the rules in OP carefully. If you're doing it wrong, your submission will not be accepted


----------



## nekromantik

i been using real temp 3.60 and so downloaded 3.67 and now my timer has reset so will that matter?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15438466*
> i been using real temp 3.60 and so downloaded 3.67 and now my timer has reset so will that matter?


Your timer in Realtemp 3.67 must show 100% load for 12 hours or more.

As I've said, read the rules carefully


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;15438493*
> Your timer in Realtemp 3.67 must show 100% load for 12 hours or more.
> 
> As I've said, read the rules carefully


damn it lol
means re doing it for another 12 hours.
my prime95 window shows the time the thread started so you should be able to know its 12+ hours from that time to the time listed on Prime once I stop the workers.


----------



## mgrman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimon67;15434720*
> Hi. I've got newer versions of:
> CPU-Z 1.58, RealTemp 3.69.1.
> Should I downgrade to versions you require?
> 
> Sorry, I'm new to this, but I've got my 2500K running 4.5GHz stable, and working on 5.00. So I would like to join the club. I also have some questions about voltages and temps...
> 
> Thanks.


The newer versions are fine. Ask away with your questions.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15438553*
> damn it lol
> means re doing it for another 12 hours.
> my prime95 window shows the time the thread started so you should be able to know its 12+ hours from that time to the time listed on Prime once I stop the workers.


Well, you should have read the rules before you started


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;15438570*
> Well, you should have read the rules before you started


lol
oh well
il join when I upped it to 4.8ghz then. cant be bothered to re do it.








Il keep it running however just so I know its stable.


----------



## rdasch3

Well, I found out what was wrong with my overclock, and I am still puzzled as to how I managed to pass a custom blend with this problem.

Not enough vcore. I did what I always do, and get a little wishful with the vcore. Pro tip: wishful thinking is not for overclocking.

On the plus side, I have the vcore figured out once more, managed to drop the pll from 1.7 to 1.6, and I passed 8 and a half hours of blend when I woke up this morning.

Hopefully that TRUE cooler will be in my hands this week and will give me better temps at this clock. Other than that, a stable run for the club should be on the way next time I have the chance.


----------



## munaim1

Just a note to everyone, the rules in place are there for a reason, not only you share your prime run but you also share your cooling performance that is why it is essentional to run realtemp along with prime. Realtemp 3.67 and above is fine and cpu-z 1.57 and above is fine as long as your mobo is supported, you'll know that if it doesn't show the correct vcore and instead shows the vtt (*ahem.... Gigabyte user's).

Thanks









*EDIT:*

One last thing, read the actual OP and then you won't have a problem









2700K sheet will be added!!!


----------



## nekromantik

just wondering why Prime95 time stamps are not accepted?
you can pretty much photoshop anything and if someone wanted to cheat they can photoshop real temp with a 13 hour run on the timer and be in the club.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


just wondering why Prime95 time stamps are not accepted?
you can pretty much photoshop anything and if someone wanted to cheat they can photoshop real temp with a 13 hour run on the timer and be in the club.


or you could just follow the rules just like everybody else









Cheating:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


no double post lol

Oh right thanks for the heads up, however until it's a final release, 3.67 would suffice. In regards to the snapshot of the settings, well I could always do that, however it would get a bit much for some people and on top of that, if some people want to cheat then that's fine, there isn't not scoring here or ranking or anything like that, it's just a bunch of 'data' and they'd only be cheating themself not us, if you know what you provided is 100% then that's all that matters.

Some have photoshop skills and could do a hell of a lot more than that, but end of the day they may look good or whatever but deepdown they know it's cheating and that's what makes it crap for them.

*For those that are 100% honest, it's a much more sweeter achievement, one that can REALLY be appreciated by US and YOURSELF, for those that cheat....... well it's a bit like.... meh, wow, really, awesome, naaaaah your probably chatting BS LOL.*

On that note, I hope everyone will be truthful to each other in regards to the data they provide to the club, it's not a ranking table where your are 'better' than the other, this club is not like that!!! It's about everyone helping each other with all the info that they provide, bit like folding, you can't send crap because it can't be used and if you cheat and send it, then it defeats the objective of doing it









*Happy Priming guys n gals!!!







*

*EDIT:*

Also that's what the table is for, it would be odd if someone with an exact similar rig as mine with very similar ambient temps gets a 20c difference then it would definitely be a bit like, hold on a minute.... lol, not only you get the data, but you kinda learn how the coolers are performing and what kind of temps one can expect under similar and not so similar conditions (ambient differences).

You could learn a lot from this table and you could apply that knowledge over at the air cooling and water cooling sections of OCN!!!!


----------



## nekromantik

im not sayin I would do that as its pretty sad just to cheat just so your username gets added to a list ha ha


----------



## qiqi1021




----------



## eThix

I started out with about 1.350 vcore and auto ~1.830 PLL. Slowly lowered the PLL each time booting and runing 1792's + IBT, ended up at 1.5 without any issues, no crashes no bsods no anything trough the whole process. Then I lowered my vcore to 1.200 because why not







in result it wouldnt boot so I upped it to 1.216 and it booted, again ran some tests IBT - no issues, 1792 worker #2 failing 3 minutes in. Added some more vcore 1.224 (which was -0.030v offset), same thing tests worker #2 failing ~5 mins in.
I upped it to 1.248 (-0.010v offset) skipping 1.232(-0.020). IBT - no issues, 1792 for about an hour all workers doing their jobs, good.







So I went for a 12h custom blend with 6500mb ram ~89% and here I am









This chip sure got potential I am very impressed by it, the board is great too would recommend to anyone. Might add that I didnt get a single crash or BSOD trough the whole process, not counting the one time it wouldnt boot at low vcore, and believe me I tried everything I even played some sc2 on the IGPU while running prime, stupid I know but whatever







Im loving my sandy!

edit: will post bios screenshots soon-ish


----------



## Skiivari

Hey guys








Got my 2500k and stuff today and I've been playing around a bit.
Does anyone know how bad it is to keep your LLC at level 1 (The most stable setting on AsRock's)
I know it was bad on platforms before 1155 (Because of nasty voltage spike when the sudden current is being pulled = lots of wattage going through CPU) but without it my vcore will drop almost 0.1V from idle to load :O Even on level 2!
My bios is 1.10 from the asrock website btw.
Will be OC'in and checking in to this thread


----------



## DaGoat

munaim, thanks for adding us in the sheet, but you didn't make a post allowing us newcomers to grab our sig and wear it proudly









Is it possible that you make a post annoucing each new name and congratulating us by officially giving the golden eldorado of a signature that you'd gently copy / paste again just for us? You know, it's like a ritual









* Kiddie wants treat *









lol

*EDIT:* One question... I dont understand... Now, I have two different BIOS profile settings - one for 4.5 OC (manual Vcore )and one for 4.8 OC (Offset Vcore) and now, when I immediately lauch CPU-z while nothing else is running (ie. after boot), I don't have 1600mhz showing up anymore (idle) but both will instantly and systematically show up 4.5 / 4.8 just like if the computer was on lçoad, which is not because it is on idle. Put it simply the multi will always be stuck to 45 or 48. Any thoughts?








Something to do with all the power savingfeatures I disabled, I guess... Which one?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15449189*
> munaim, thanks for adding us in the sheet, but you didn't make a post allowing us newcomers to grab our sig and wear it proudly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that you make a post annoucing each new name and congratulating us by officially giving the golden eldorado of a signature that you'd gently copy / paste again just for us? You know, it's like a ritual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Kiddie wants treat *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> *EDIT:* One question... I dont understand... Now, I have two different BIOS profile settings - one for 4.5 OC (manual Vcore )and one for 4.8 OC (Offset Vcore) and now, when I immediately lauch CPU-z while nothing else is running (ie. after boot), I don't have 1600mhz showing up anymore (idle) but both will instantly and systematically show up 4.5 / 4.8 just like if the computer was on lçoad, which is not because it is on idle. Put it simply the multi will always be stuck to 45 or 48. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to do with all the power savingfeatures I disabled, I guess... Which one?


I have the same problem here.


----------



## DaGoat

I'm pretty confident it's a disabled power saving feature... Like me, you disabled everything, CPUID, EPU, C1, C3, C6, Speedstep, and all?


----------



## kevindd992002

I have all those features enabled.


----------



## DaGoat

LOL

OK so it's not speedstep anyway since I enabled it.
Tip: you _should_ really disable CPUID and EPU at least.

But what is it then?


----------



## nekromantik

are you sure its enabled and not Auto?


----------



## Skiivari

Why would you guys disable them?
PS. my OC with [email protected] was stable through 20 minutes of 1792kb FFT length :O
Folding didn't work but that could have been because of something else. I'm too tired to find out the limits today but so far my chip seems nice







Right now I'm folding [email protected] and it has been folding for 4 hours now. I didn't stress test it but I just guessed that this would be stable


----------



## ja3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skiivari;15447143*
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 2500k and stuff today and I've been playing around a bit.
> *Does anyone know how bad it is to keep your LLC at level 1 (The most stable setting on AsRock's)*
> I know it was bad on platforms before 1155 (Because of nasty voltage spike when the sudden current is being pulled = lots of wattage going through CPU) but without it my vcore will drop almost 0.1V from idle to load :O Even on level 2!
> My bios is 1.10 from the asrock website btw.
> Will be OC'in and checking in to this thread


Interested in this also. I'm currently using level 3.

What are some tips to getting vcore lower?


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skiivari;15449875*
> Why would you guys disable them?
> PS. my OC with [email protected] was stable through 20 minutes of 1792kb FFT length :O
> Folding didn't work but that could have been because of something else. I'm too tired to find out the limits today but so far my chip seems nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm folding [email protected] and it has been folding for 4 hours now. I didn't stress test it but I just guessed that this would be stable


It could indeed, I hope for you, but 4 hours is far from a good indicator of stability. I already had BSODs after 8 or 10 hours.

12 hours is a safe minimum IMHO. 16 hours is better. 24 hours is tip -top.

MY OC 4.8 Ghz @ 1.37v was stable for 36 minutes of 1792 FFT yet it didn't pass 12 hours blend.


----------



## DaGoat

Hey what's a 009c BSOD please?


----------



## mgrman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15450088*
> Hey what's a 009c BSOD please?


BSOD Codes for SandyBridge
0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
0x101 = add more vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
0x1E = add more vcore
0x3B = add more vcore
0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
"0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage


----------



## DaGoat

Thanks.

What's QPI/VTT?


----------



## mgrman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15450289*
> Thanks.
> 
> What's QPI/VTT?


VCCIO, what's your ram rated at, and what do you have for VCCIO?


----------



## controL

4.5ghz @ manual vcore 1.25, didn't bother going lower, first run overnight--may try lower settings later.
I ran prime on custom blend for about 13+ hours.


----------



## munaim1

*qiqi1021, eThix & controL*

Added







thank you for taking the time to contribute to the thread and spreadsheet. Welcome to the club :

_*Choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: CLICKME



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]





Thanks again


----------



## McLaren_F1

Lately im been playing around with offset for vcore. Using same template as TwoCables









Passed both 1344 and 1792 runs for 1hr.

Latest settings

Ai Tweaker

Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores: 48
Internal PLL Voltage: Enabled
Memory Frequency: DDR3-1600MHz
DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-24-1T
EPU Power Saving MODE: Disabled

Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >

CPU Ratio: Auto
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto

Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)

Load-Line Calibration: Ultra High
VRM Frequency: Manual
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign: +
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.040V
DRAM Voltage: 1.5000V
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: 1.15625V
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.70000V
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled

Advanced\ CPU Configuration >

CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Disabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: Auto
CPU C6 Report: Auto


----------



## sq_a380

Here is my overclock. i5 2500k set to 4.7GHz with 1.31V.

Does anyone know why my voltage seems to jump around a bit? It can go as low as 1.30 sometimes and as high as 1.33, even though my VCore is set to Manual at 1.31V.

I would also like to get some opinions on my OC. Thanks!


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrman;15450800*
> VCCIO, what's your ram rated at, and what do you have for VCCIO?


VCCIO is on Auto and Ram is set at its advised voltage - 1.5v.

Hey munaim, P*LEASE* can you help us on this problem? You didn't notice us


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380;15457055*
> Here is my overclock. i5 2500k set to 4.7GHz with 1.31V.
> 
> Does anyone know why my voltage seems to jump around a bit? It can go as low as 1.30 sometimes and as high as 1.33, even though my VCore is set to Manual at 1.31V.
> 
> I would also like to get some opinions on my OC. Thanks!


Voltage displays with ups and downs in CPU-Z, it's perfectly normal.
Your OC is fine, 1.31v for a 4.7 OC is good









Though I'm a little worried about your temperatures?
I - personally - don't like when my chip goes above 70°C, i stop at 75. 80°C is pretty hot, and 83°C is not a temperature I would recommend to keep for a 24/7 OC. Waaay too hot for me. Though, you will encounter many people on this forum disagreeing with me... Up to you to make your own opinion.

My two cents; Try to get the temps down, your max temps shouldn't exceed 80°C. If you cant', I suggest you lower your OC to 4.5 in order to lower your voltage and so your temps.

Other than that, it's all good.

*EDIT:* Sorry for double post, I wanted to edit my previous one but I screwed up.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380;15457055*
> Here is my overclock. i5 2500k set to 4.7GHz with 1.31V.
> 
> Does anyone know why my voltage seems to jump around a bit? It can go as low as 1.30 sometimes and as high as 1.33, even though my VCore is set to Manual at 1.31V.
> 
> I would also like to get some opinions on my OC. Thanks!


Overclock is very good, the voltage is actually quite low for 4.7ghz, the chip is very very good!!! Lowest vcore for 4.7ghz so far, golden in my opinion.









The temps are okay, as long as you don't hit above 85c in prime you should be fine. Thank you for contributing to the thread and spreadsheet, will add you in a momment. Welcome to the Club









_*Choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: CLICKME



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15457781*
> VCCIO is on Auto and Ram is set at its advised voltage - 1.5v.
> 
> Hey munaim, P*LEASE* can you help us on this problem? You didn't notice us


Sorry bud, I've been not been well that's why I havn't been on as regularly as I normally do.

What's the problem?


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15458694*
> Sorry bud, I've been not been well that's why I havn't been on as regularly as I normally do.
> 
> What's the problem?


Don't apologize, thanks fo being so active into this munaim








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15449189*
> One question... I dont understand... Now, I have two different BIOS profile settings - one for 4.5 OC (manual Vcore )and one for 4.8 OC (Offset Vcore) and now, when I immediately lauch CPU-z while nothing else is running (ie. after boot), I don't have 1600mhz showing up anymore (idle) but both will instantly and systematically show up 4.5 / 4.8 just like if the computer was on lçoad, which is not because it is on idle. Put it simply the multi will always be stuck to 45 or 48. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to do with all the power saving features I disabled, I guess... Which one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15449522*
> I have the same problem here.


I suspected something with power saving features. I was even sure it was that. But it's not; I've tried with -*all* - power saving features available, it won't solve the problem. My CPU is *never* on idle.

/
About sq_a380's OC, I beg to differ, munaim. The OC is very good but temps are really too high IMHO - especially considering it's such a low Vcore!
83°C max is _definitely not_ a temp I would recommend for 24/7 usage.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15458793*
> Don't apologize, thanks fo being so active into this munaim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15449189*
> One question... I dont understand... Now, I have two different BIOS profile settings - one for 4.5 OC (manual Vcore )and one for 4.8 OC (Offset Vcore) and now, when I immediately lauch CPU-z while nothing else is running (ie. after boot), I don't have 1600mhz showing up anymore (idle) but both will instantly and systematically show up 4.5 / 4.8 just like if the computer was on lçoad, which is not because it is on idle. Put it simply the multi will always be stuck to 45 or 48. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to do with all the power savingfeatures I disabled, I guess... Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> I suspected something with power saving features. I was even sure it was that. But it's not; I've tried with -*all* - power saving features available, it won't solve the problem. My CPU is *never* on idle.
Click to expand...

What power saving features have you disabled? To my understanding all power saving features should be left enabled on SB.

With regards to the cpu thinking it's onload, that could certainly be something in the background using the resources. Best bet is to try and find what that is, try Task Manager. Also might be a good idea to clear the CMOS if the some of the options are not registering change in the BIOS.

During idle mine stays at 1.6ghz until it requires my overclocked speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15458793*
> About sq_a380's OC, I beg to differ, munaim. The OC is very good but temps are really too high IMHO - especially considering it's such a low Vcore!
> 83°C max is _definitely not_ a temp I would recommend for 24/7 usage.


Running Prime in comparison to general everday usage is unrealistic and that goes for the temps aswell. Remember if you get 80/85c it would be around 10c or lower when running general usage/gaming etc and that is why it is fine IMHO.

The CPU trottles at around 95c I believe and thermal shutdown is around 98c, therefore making 80/85c is acceptable in *stress testing* and 70/75c in everday usage. More info is available in the OP under Max safe votlage and temps for SB.


----------



## steven88

hello, just out of curiosity

for prime blend...is it best to run it at prime blend stock...or prime blend with whatever your max RAM is? i primarily game...so you know that gaming isn't as stressful as a full torture test...so I'm wondering if prime blend with max RAM is even necessary?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;15459063*
> hello, just out of curiosity
> 
> for prime blend...is it best to run it at prime blend stock...or prime blend with whatever your max RAM is? i primarily game...so you know that gaming isn't as stressful as a full torture test...so I'm wondering if prime blend with max RAM is even necessary?


It's upto you, as you have 8GB I would say go for the Custom blend with RAM











Spoiler: *****************Standard Blend VS Custom Blend Stability*****************



Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.

Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.

On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.

Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.

There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.

This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.

This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb)
*BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!*


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15458839*
> What power saving features have you disabled? To my understanding all power saving features should be left enabled on SB.


Well I used to have CPUID and EPU disabled but now I enabled them. Just out of curiosity, so how should I set EPU? I set it to Medium out of ignorance. Should I set it to Max?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15458839*
> With regards to the cpu thinking it's onload, that could certainly be something in the background using the resources. Best bet is to try and find what that is, try Task Manager. Also might be a good idea to clear the CMOS if the some of the options are not registering change in the BIOS.
> 
> During idle mine stays at 1.6ghz until it requires my overclocked speed.


Well problem solved, now CPU shows up in idle again in CPU-Z without me having done anything. Weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15458839*
> Running Prime in comparison to general everday usage is unrealistic and that goes for the temps aswell. Remember if you get 80/85c it would be around 10c or lower when running general usage/gaming etc and that is why it is fine IMHO.
> 
> The CPU trottles at around 95c I believe and thermal shutdown is around 98c, therefore making 80/85c is acceptable in *stress testing* and 70/75c in everday usage. More info is available in the OP under Max safe votlage and temps for SB.


I know this is not the place for discussing safe voltages, I read the OP carefully several times before posting here. Granted I forgot about the 10° difference in stress testing. Now everyone has his own preference on max temperature







I personally prefer keeping it as cold as possible.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15459192*
> Well I used to have CPUID and EPU disabled but now I enabled them. Just out of curiosity, so how should I set EPU? I set it to Medium out of ignorance. Should I set it to Max?
> 
> Well problem solved, now CPU shows up in idle again in CPU-Z without me having done anything. Weird.
> 
> I know this is not the place for discussing safe voltages, I read the OP carefully several times before posting here. Granted I forgot about the 10° difference in stress testing. Now everyone has his own preference on max temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally prefer keeping it as cold as possible.


If you have intel rapid storage technology driver installed and the hard drives are not set to ahci, the cpu will never idle. I had this problem about 2 weeks ago.

somehow my hard drives made it back to IDE mode, and my cpu would alwyas be around 13% usage. I opened resource manager to look, found the service causing it, googled it, and found the answer I just gave you. Maybe that is what was happening with yours.


----------



## sq_a380

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15457838*
> Voltage displays with ups and downs in CPU-Z, it's perfectly normal.
> Your OC is fine, 1.31v for a 4.7 OC is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm a little worried about your temperatures?
> I - personally - don't like when my chip goes above 70°C, i stop at 75. 80°C is pretty hot, and 83°C is not a temperature I would recommend to keep for a 24/7 OC. Waaay too hot for me. Though, you will encounter many people on this forum disagreeing with me... Up to you to make your own opinion.
> 
> My two cents; Try to get the temps down, your max temps shouldn't exceed 80°C. If you cant', I suggest you lower your OC to 4.5 in order to lower your voltage and so your temps.
> 
> Other than that, it's all good.
> 
> *EDIT:* Sorry for double post, I wanted to edit my previous one but I screwed up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15458694*
> Overclock is very good, the voltage is actually quite low for 4.7ghz, the chip is very very good!!! Lowest vcore for 4.7ghz so far, golden in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temps are okay, as long as you don't hit above 85c in prime you should be fine. Thank you for contributing to the thread and spreadsheet, will add you in a momment. Welcome to the Club


Thanks. I was surprised the chip could take 1.310V and remain stable.

I guess my temps are fine as I am never on 100% load for normal usage. The games I play usually bring the temps to the 60s at most.

When I get the time I'll push for 1.300V or 1.305V. I've only tried 1.290 with 4.7GHz which gave me a BSOD.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15459309*
> If you have intel rapid storage technology driver installed and the hard drives are not set to ahci, the cpu will never idle. I had this problem about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> somehow my hard drives made it back to IDE mode, and my cpu would alwyas be around 13% usage. I opened resource manager to look, found the service causing it, googled it, and found the answer I just gave you. Maybe that is what was happening with yours.


Thanks indeed, I'll check this out if the problem reappears.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380;15459474*
> Thanks. I was surprised the chip could take 1.310V and remain stable.
> 
> I guess my temps are fine as I am never on 100% load for normal usage. The games I play usually bring the temps to the 60s at most.
> 
> When I get the time I'll push for 1.300V or 1.305V. I've only tried 1.290 with 4.7GHz which gave me a BSOD.


No rep point?










Well let me give your first one, well deserved for this OC.








*
EDIT:* Damn, sorry for double posting _again_.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15459192*
> Well I used to have CPUID and EPU disabled but now I enabled them. Just out of curiosity, so how should I set EPU? I set it to Medium out of ignorance. Should I set it to Max?
> 
> Well problem solved, now CPU shows up in idle again in CPU-Z without me having done anything. Weird.
> 
> I know this is not the place for discussing safe voltages, I read the OP carefully several times before posting here. Granted I forgot about the 10° difference in stress testing. Now everyone has his own preference on max temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally prefer keeping it as cold as possible.


The only thing I have disabled is EPU and C3 and C6 and every other 'safety' features is on default.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380;15459474*
> Thanks. I was surprised the chip could take 1.310V and remain stable.
> 
> I guess my temps are fine as I am never on 100% load for normal usage. The games I play usually bring the temps to the 60s at most.
> 
> When I get the time I'll push for 1.300V or 1.305V. I've only tried 1.290 with 4.7GHz which gave me a BSOD.


Congratz on the overclock!! You have a very good chip!!


----------



## didelydokey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *didelydokey;15434898*
> http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/hyperx_us/partsinfo.asp?root=&ktcpartno=KHX1600C9D3K2/8G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go


Any words of wisdom munaim ?


----------



## sq_a380

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


No rep point?









Well let me give your first one, well deserved for this OC.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Congratz on the overclock!! You have a very good chip!!


Thanks!


----------



## UNOE

How do I setup a Custom blend that will stress at less 12gb of ram.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *didelydokey;15460302*
> Any words of wisdom munaim ?


Well I checked out the Kingston Website and found this:










I would say set the RAM speed to 1600 and the voltage to 1.65v and the timings to 9-9-9-27 and 2T/N and see how that works for you. You may have to increase VCCIO to increase stability but that's only if doesn't seem to work at stock, just a note increase it in small increments.

Hope that helps you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE;15461088*
> How do I setup a Custom blend that will stress at less 12gb of ram.


Select custom blend and set the RAM in the memory box to the amount you want, so for 12gb it would be around 12000mb


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Well problem solved, now CPU shows up in idle again in CPU-Z without me having done anything. Weird.


Now that's really weird. I haven't got mine all sorted yet. Here are my UEFI settings:









Why can't I make Speedstep work?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Select custom blend and set the RAM in the memory box to the amount you want, so for 12gb it would be around 12000mb










Have you accually done this with 16gb of ram cause it isn't working like that. I knew that much and tried that before I asked I should have mentioned that. When I do Custom blend with 8 threads and 14000GB of ram or 12000gb or anything above 10gb of ram I get a message that it can't allocate memory. I just did one hour of Intel Burn with 14gb and 8 threads so I know that the ram is good overclock should be close to stable. Its just some p95 doesn't want to load in this way it not like it runs for a second then fails it just won't even start the load test.

Edit : "error allocating FFT Data"
this is what the error says

Never Mind I think I was using 32bit version. Redownloaded x64 and running 12gb is working.


----------



## moorhen2

Well i had to purchase a new mobo after breaking a couple of pins on my Gigabyte mobo's cpu socket,(dont ask)lol!!,so waiting to hear from Gigabyte UK about how much it's going to cost me to repair.So i purchased an Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z to be going on with,and while i was at it another 2600K to go with it,this new cpu is looking good,perliminary testing it seems to require a lot less volts than my older one,and this board is a cracker to work with.
Will post some results ASAP.









Early testing.


----------



## ~Kilgore~

Here's my submission. This is actually my first overclock ever. I have overclocked my 2500k to 4.5GHz and tested 24h with Prime95 blend. My cooler is a Scythe Mugen 2 rev. B. Vcore was set to 1.245 in the bios (Asrock Z68 Pro3), which seems rather low compared to the average for 4.5 GHz (1.322V if I calculated correctly).
Anyway, I hope I've followed the rules for a valid submission.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2064828


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

My very first overclock on the sandybridge chips. Laughably easy, makes 775 look like torture.

Nice and chilly, under 60'C on full load for 10 runs. What's impressive, is that the whole system is on idle and only 1 of the 2 fans on the H100 was running.

Idle first, then load..

Just need to prime for a couple of hours now


----------



## compudaze

Some interesting info I found when stress testing another 2600K. I cross checked the max temp time logged with which FFT was running at the time and found out that 8K FFT's were producing the most heat in Sandy Bridge.

When doing the 1344/1792KB check I was getting ~82C while the 8KB check soared to 98C. Whoops =) Time to back down and go for something with less heat even though it could have been stable.

So, from now on when doing a quick 15m 1344/1792KB check, I also do a quick 15m 8KB check as well to test for heat before proceeding into a long winded 12H blend test.

Sorry if this has already been discussed, but I didn't feel like searching through 500 pages to find out.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Now that's really weird. I haven't got mine all sorted yet. Here are my UEFI settings:









Why can't I make Speedstep work?


Well have tyou read rdasch3's contribution?

Try this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


If you have intel rapid storage technology driver installed and the hard drives are not set to ahci, the cpu will never idle. I had this problem about 2 weeks ago.

somehow my hard drives made it back to IDE mode, and my cpu would alwyas be around 13% usage. I opened resource manager to look, found the service causing it, googled it, and found the answer I just gave you. Maybe that is what was happening with yours.



Now, as for your settings, here are my differences:

- C1 *enabled*
- C3 *Auto*
- C6 *Auto*
- RAM settings (*CAS*, *RAS*, etc) at rated delay numbers (*not* on auto)
- PLL Voltage = *1.6 *_(Try to lower it to 1.7 and then lower it by 0.05 increments as long as it passes FFTs)_

But the most important, you shouldn't leave your Vcore to *offset mode* with a 45 multi! 
You should definitely set it to *manual. *
Try beginning with 1.3v, and then lower it down step by step - mine is stable at 1.27v. And since you have an Asus board, you should be able to lower your Vcore below 1.3v easily if you don't have a crappy chip.

I use *offset* voltage for my 4.8 Ghz, with a 48 multi, then I set LLC to *medium* and Phase control to *Optimized*, this helps lowering the Vcore.

Having LLC set to *ultra high* and phase control to *extreme* only helps if you set your Vcore manually, if you set your Vcore to Offset with these LLC and PC settings you increase your Vcore for nothing.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


My very first overclock on the sandybridge chips. Laughably easy, makes 775 look like torture.

Nice and chilly, under 60'C on full load for 10 runs. What's impressive, is that the whole system is on idle and only 1 of the 2 fans on the H100 was running.

Idle first, then load..

Just need to prime for a couple of hours now




















You're not using RealTemp, if you want a submission here (idk if this is the case but) you must  use _the right version_ of RealTemp and CPU-Z _only_ and RealTemp must display at least twelve hours on the counter. 
* Read the OP.*


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Well have tyou read rdasch3's contribution?

Try this:

Now, as for your settings, here are my differences:

- C1 *enabled*
- C3 *Auto*
- C6 *Auto*
- RAM settings (*CAS*, *RAS*, etc) at rated delay numbers (*not* on auto)
- PLL Voltage = *1.6 *_(Try to lower it to 1.7 and then lower it by 0.05 increments as long as it passes FFTs)_

But the most important, you shouldn't leave your Vcore to *offset mode* with a 45 multi! 
You should definitely set it to *manual. *
Try beginning with 1.3v, and then lower it down step by step - mine is stable at 1.27v. And since you have an Asus board, you should be able to lower your Vcore below 1.3v easily if you don't have a crappy chip.

I use *offset* voltage for my 4.8 Ghz, with a 48 multi, then I set LLC to *medium* and Phase control to *Optimized*, this helps lowering the Vcore.

Having LLC set to *ultra high* and phase control to *extreme* only helps if you set your Vcore manually, if you set your Vcore to Offset with these LLC and PC settings you increase your Vcore for nothing.


I got mine on offset for 4.5 and i only get 1.248 - 1.256 on cpuz while on load. I got LLC to ultra high and phase control on extreme. passed 11 hours P95 blend with those settings. So did not need more vcore then with manual at 1.25.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Kilgore~;15462613*
> Here's my submission. This is actually my first overclock ever. I have overclocked my 2500k to 4.5GHz and tested 24h with Prime95 blend. My cooler is a Scythe Mugen 2 rev. B. Vcore was set to 1.245 in the bios (Asrock Z68 Pro3), which seems rather low compared to the average for 4.5 GHz (1.322V if I calculated correctly).
> Anyway, I hope I've followed the rules for a valid submission.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2064828


Thank you for following the rules









_*ADDED, now choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: CLICKME



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]





Welcome to OCN and the club


----------



## nekromantik

munaim1 wow! you ran your chip at 1.7v for 5.648!!
what were the temps?


----------



## eThix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Kilgore~;15462613*
> Here's my submission. This is actually my first overclock ever. I have overclocked my 2500k to 4.5GHz and tested 24h with Prime95 blend. My cooler is a Scythe Mugen 2 rev. B. Vcore was set to 1.245 in the bios (Asrock Z68 Pro3), which seems rather low compared to the average for 4.5 GHz (1.322V if I calculated correctly).
> Anyway, I hope I've followed the rules for a valid submission.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2064828


whats your PLL?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15466881*
> munaim1 wow! you ran your chip at 1.7v for 5.648!!
> what were the temps?


lol I didn't check


----------



## kevindd992002

Got Speedstep to work. Changed C1E from Auto to Enabled


----------



## kevindd992002

Why is the "Opinion on IBT/LinX (AVX)" link not working in the OP? What is that opinion all about?

Is it better to stick with Prime95 rather than IBT/Linx (AVX) when stability testing?


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


I got mine on offset for 4.5 and i only get 1.248 - 1.256 on cpuz while on load. I got LLC to ultra high and phase control on extreme. passed 11 hours P95 blend with those settings. So did not need more vcore then with manual at 1.25.


Ah OK then. What settings with your offset? For 4.8 I set + 0.070

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Got Speedstep to work. Changed C1E from Auto to Enabled










Great


----------



## qiqi1021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15469950*
> Why is the "Opinion on IBT/LinX (AVX)" link not working in the OP? What is that opinion all about?
> 
> Is it better to stick with Prime95 rather than IBT/Linx (AVX) when stability testing?


I'll add my 2 cents in addition to munaim1's opinion:
IBT/LinX does produce more heat, but I've found they're only good for moderate stability and not as reliable as P95 for stability. On every overclock I've done on Intel systems after passing 20 passes IBT they'll still fail P95 blend after about 4~6 hours (don't know the exact FFT lengths they fail on).

So in short, P95 blend is better for stability testing. To be honest we should be doing 16.5 hour blend tests since that's about the time every single FFT length will have completed testing, or 1 whole pass has finished.


Spoiler: P95 blend FFT lengths



720
8K
800K
12K
960K
20K
1120K
32K
1200K
48K
1344K
72K
1536K
84K
1680K
112K
1792K
160K
2048K
224K
2304K
256K
2560K
320K
2800K
384K
3072K
448K
3360K
512K
3584K
576K
672K
768K
10K
896K
16K
1024K
24K
1152K
40K
1280K
64K
1140K
80K
1600K
96K
1728K
128K
1920K
192K
2240K
240K
2400K
228K
2688K
336K
2880K
400K
3200K
480K
3456K
560K
3840K
640K
4096K
Total 66 lengths, blend tests 15min per length. 66x15= 990 minutes = 16.5 hours. After 4096K blend starts all over from 720K again.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qiqi1021*


I'll add my 2 cents in addition to munaim1's opinion:
IBT/LinX does produce more heat, but I've found they're only good for moderate stability and not as reliable as P95 for stability. On every overclock I've done on Intel systems after passing 20 passes IBT they'll still fail P95 blend after about 4~6 hours (don't know the exact FFT lengths they fail on).

So in short, P95 blend is better for stability testing. To be honest we should be doing 16.5 hour blend tests since that's about the time every single FFT length will have completed testing, or 1 whole pass has finished.

720
8K
800K
12K
960K
20K
1120K
32K
1200K
48K
1344K
72K
1536K
84K
1680K
112K
1792K
160K
2048K
224K
2304K
256K
2560K
320K
2800K
384K
3072K
448K
3360K
512K
3584K
576K
672K
768K
10K
896K
16K
1024K
24K
1152K
40K
1280K
64K
1140K
80K
1600K
96K
1728K
128K
1920K
192K
2240K
240K
2400K
228K
2688K
336K
2880K
400K
3200K
480K
3456K
560K
3840K
640K
4096K
Total 66 lengths, blend tests 15min per length. 66x15= 990 minutes = 16.5 hours. After 4096K blend starts all over from 720K again.


Thanks. So I'll use Prime95 from now on


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Fixed voltages.

2500k @ 4.83Ghz @ 1.40v on water

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066923

prime running for 4 hours so far. Would this be stable now?

edit; finished prime.

skewing the BCLK to 100.5 makes it stable, put it back to 100 and it hangs on win7 loading.


----------



## nekromantik

damn it!
ran Prime95 over night and woke up to find 4th worker failed after 3 and half hours!
I have just upped the vcore by 0.010 offset and enabled PLL Overvoltage. 
Now doing another run.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Ah OK then. What settings with your offset? For 4.8 I set + 0.070


I used minus 0.100 for 1.25v.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


damn it!
ran Prime95 over night and woke up to find 4th worker failed after 3 and half hours!
I have just upped the vcore by 0.010 offset and enabled PLL Overvoltage. 
Now doing another run.


You should probably only change one thing at a time. Otherwise if you're stable after those changes, how will you know which helped? Upping the voltage or enabling PLL overvoltage?


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Do Sandy Bridge CPU's overclock better with lower temperatures?

What I mean:
My AMD cpu could overclock further without increasing voltage when I was able to lower the temps (adding water cooling, etc). Will SB chips react in the same way?


----------



## csm725

Not in any way, no.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


You should probably only change one thing at a time. Otherwise if you're stable after those changes, how will you know which helped? Upping the voltage or enabling PLL overvoltage?


I stopped Prime, after 4 hours average temps were 69 - 70 degrees and then all of a sudden it went to 78 degrees and stayed there. Two of the cores were at 80. I think my cooler aint sat in right as it should not jump that much all of a sudden.

Now idle temps have risen to 38 degrees also.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


I stopped Prime, after 4 hours average temps were 69 - 70 degrees and then all of a sudden it went to 78 degrees and stayed there. Two of the cores were at 80. I think my cooler aint sat in right as it should not jump that much all of a sudden.

Now idle temps have risen to 38 degrees also.


What FFT was it doing at the time? 8KB FFT is about 8-12C hotter for me than say 1344K FFT.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


What FFT was it doing at the time? 8KB FFT is about 8-12C hotter for me than say 1344K FFT.


not sure.
my previous 1.25v blend test for 12 hours the temps stayed within 2-3 degree range. never went above 61 from 58.


----------



## ~Kilgore~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eThix*


whats your PLL?


1.71 volts


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Why is the "Opinion on IBT/LinX (AVX)" link not working in the OP? What is that opinion all about?

Is it better to stick with Prime95 rather than IBT/Linx (AVX) when stability testing?


It's working for me







Anyways here is what it says:

"It may seem that with the updated AVX linkpack, IBT/LinX stresses the cpu more and the temps can get REALLY high. With Prime Blend my highest core is 70c, with IBT it goes to 82c. Nothing will stress the cpu more than prime so stressing with IBT is overkill. Personally I have seen other's passing IBT/LinX and failing Prime and vice versa. A combination of both can ensure more stablility (12 hours Blend then 20 IBT runs), however again, this thread is only for prime blend tests.

Using prime blend is as close to everyday general usage you're going to get, making it more optimal not overkill like the temperature IBT produces. If I went by IBT temps I would probably be recommended to tone down my overclock which I don't have to because when gaming my temps don't even reach 65c.

It's a bit like purchasing a PSU, some will base it on general usage (gaming and 3dmark benching etc), other's will base it on extreme usage like max overclocking (squeezing every last mhz you can get and extreme benching) and there are a some that will combine the extreme usage and run prime and furmark together to create an overkill condition, so recommending on that basis without notifying the OP would be stupid, completely overkill and a waste of money.

My point is I see people recommend other's to tone down overclock's and sometimes even recommend better cooling for a particular overclock because the temps have exceeded 85c with IBT while running something which is more optimal and comparable to general everyday usage like prime95, the temps will be something like 70c, which is absolutly fine."

I'm sure many would agree with me on that


----------



## apSlain

Hey guys, first-time OC'er here. Don't worry, I've made sure to read about everything before I even began









I just had a question in regards to the stress testing. I've got Prime95 running right now, seems like everything's stable so far. The only options in the UEFI I altered were a few of the power-saving options, the Turbo Boost Power Limits (255/255/300) and then set the VCore to Offset Mode with +0.005, I believe. Aiming for a 4.5GHz OC.

I'm around ~45mins into the Prime95 test and Real Temp is showing ~55c. How long should I run Prime95 before attempting a higher OC? Right now the tests are promising on a VCore of around 1.280. Considering my system specs (below) would 4.8GHz or even 5GHz be possible? I know I'm at the mercy of my CPU, but knowing my limit - whether it be 4.6 or 5 - would help with where I should aim. I'm guessing it's trial and error, but putting a time on Prime95 would help.

Thanks to anyone who helps


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

edit;

Gonna restart.. and hopefully when I'm back.. I should be on 5.0Ghz or 5.1









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain;15477585*
> Hey guys, first-time OC'er here. Don't worry, I've made sure to read about everything before I even began
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a question in regards to the stress testing. I've got Prime95 running right now, seems like everything's stable so far. The only options in the UEFI I altered were a few of the power-saving options, the Turbo Boost Power Limits (255/255/300) and then set the VCore to Offset Mode with +0.005, I believe. Aiming for a 4.5GHz OC.
> 
> I'm around ~45mins into the Prime95 test and Real Temp is showing ~55c. How long should I run Prime95 before attempting a higher OC? Right now the tests are promising on a VCore of around 1.280. Considering my system specs (below) would 4.8GHz or even 5GHz be possible? I know I'm at the mercy of my CPU, but knowing my limit - whether it be 4.6 or 5 - would help with where I should aim. I'm guessing it's trial and error, but putting a time on Prime95 would help.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who helps


You should aim for about 3-6 hours. For a 'quick' idea if your CPU is stable. Once you reach a speed you're happy with let p95 run for at least 12hrs, then you'll know it's stable.

Considering your OC ability on your spec. 4.5 should be easily reached. You could get 5. But there's no point unless you do time critical video editing or 3DS rendering. 4.5 should be fine. Try setting the ratio to 46, if it's stable, move to 47, 48, ... ,50, etc.









As for limit, your system is limited by the CPU cooler afaik. You'd want to be on water for anything above 4.7Ghz really. You could reach 5 on air, but the noise of the cooling wouldn't be sensible to leave on 24/7

You could try aiming for this over the weekend after stressing to get stable clocks








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2067919 (Ignore my cpu volt however, it's freezing cold here, you should not go above 1.39)


----------



## apSlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15477692*
> You should aim for about 3-6 hours. For a 'quick' idea if your CPU is stable. Once you reach a speed you're happy with let p95 run for at least 12hrs, then you'll know it's stable.
> 
> Considering your OC ability on your spec. 4.5 should be easily reached. You could get 5. But there's no point unless you do time critical video editing or 3DS rendering. 4.5 should be fine. Try setting the ratio to 46, if it's stable, move to 47, 48, ... ,50, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for limit, your system is limited by the CPU cooler afaik. You'd want to be on water for anything above 4.7Ghz really. You could reach 5 on air, but the noise of the cooling wouldn't be sensible to leave on 24/7
> 
> You could try aiming for this over the weekend after stressing to get stable clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2067919 (Ignore my cpu volt however, it's freezing cold here, you should not go above 1.39)


Thanks for the prompt reply!

I knew the cooler would hold me back, but that's okay. I'll probably try reaching for a 4.7GHz after I've run Prime95 for a few hours on 4.5GHz. The only reason I mentioned 5GHz is because it's such a nice round number







No matter, 4.5GHz is fantastic.

I will probably try for 5GHz on the weekend and see how ridiculous the sound gets. I think that can be overcome by enabling Speedstep, but stability comes before that.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Here's something ridiculous..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2067973

short post, gonna restart afraid of hanging PC, lol.

edit; 5.1 is my limit, went for 5.2 and is Bsod's on loading into 7. Anyway, you should be able to reach 4.7 easily, just watch the temps. I've gone back down to a safe 4.8Ghz @ 1.4v so this is my 24/7 speed









Reality though, unless you play high end games and use high end software, you wont notice the difference, but this is OCN, so yeah, push it higher


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;15473511*
> What FFT was it doing at the time? 8KB FFT is about 8-12C hotter for me than say 1344K FFT.


The smaller the FFT, the hotter it will run. But that does not translate to saying the smaller ones are the hardest for stability on Sandy. Small FFT's are easy to pass on Sandy.

The 1792KB FFT seems to be the one needing the most Vcore for stability. It is very smart to run this for at least 15 minutes before starting the regular Prime95 Blend preset. Since this one seems to need higher Vcore VS rest of the FFT's, and this one turns up late in the regular preset (8 or 9 hours I believe).

Nonetheless, it is very important to run the full 12 hours + P95 Blend test to ensure stability.


----------



## apSlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15478135*
> Reality though, unless you play high end games and use high end software, you wont notice the difference, but this is OCN, so yeah, push it higher


Yeah, it's so tempting to try and push it to the limit.

I think I know my limit. Will try for 5GHz purely for enthusiast reasons...if I can get that under 70 degrees and a VCore of under 1.39, I'll probably consider keeping it considering it probably won't be a 24/7 rig. Hopefully, if I do reach that goal, enabling Speedstep to lower the VCore/MHz/Temperature will work to save it being completely strenuous.

And don't worry, I know it's a far-reaching goal









*EDIT:* Hmm, looking at the existing spreadsheet here, I'm definitely reaching too far. Most results here are at over a voltage of 1.4 WITH water cooling and temperatures exceeding 75 degrees. Plus, my case isn't too good with heat and I do game a lot...hmm. I'll have a think about this before doing anything stupid.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: CLICKME



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 180 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *500+ PAGES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO FAR: 110 2500k and 75 2600k overclock's in the Spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BradleyW

Still keeping the thread going? Good job man!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15480043*
> Still keeping the thread going? Good job man!


Thanks bud, glad to be of assistance to OCN


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Thanks bud, glad to be of assistance to OCN










Your too kind.
Hey wanna hear something funny. Got chased by secuirty today for stealing a BF3 massive cardboard cut out when i was trying to impress a girl lol.

(The other half was angry as well lol)


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15480135*
> Your too kind.
> Hey wanna hear something funny. Got chased by secuirty today for stealing a BF3 massive cardboard cut out when i was trying to impress a girl lol.
> 
> (The other half was angry as well lol)


ha ha!
not surprised she was angry!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15480135*
> Your too kind.
> Hey wanna hear something funny. Got chased by secuirty today for stealing a BF3 massive cardboard cut out when i was trying to impress a girl lol.
> 
> (The other half was angry as well lol)










where from? the game shop?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


ha ha!
not surprised she was angry!


Lol, woke her up at half 11 at night, dragged her down to the mall, chatting a hot bird up and getting chased by security for stealing BF3 stuff. She was super angry! She is not a great runner either. (skinny body with a pair of large *cough*)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*









where from? the game shop?


Big cut out posters all around the mall lol. I was like a bull at the red flag.


----------



## BradleyW

Anyway am off to bed. Back down to the mall at 8am. Jeez, i hope the security cameras where down when i pulled that stunt otherwise am busted tommorow. (Well, later today)


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Lol, woke her up at half 11 at night, dragged her down to the mall, chatting a hot bird up and getting chased by security for stealing BF3 stuff. She was super angry! She is not a great runner either. (skinny body with a pair of large *cough*)

Big cut out posters all around the mall lol. I was like a bull at the red flag.


ha ha!!
that made me night!

goodnight mate


----------



## robalm

Prime95 (90% memory for 12h) 
Vcore bios 1.345


----------



## munaim1

Screenshot under load^^ Like I said many times, read the OP and the rules carefully.


----------



## Crabby654

So something I noticed from this thread and a couple others. (I have been ignoring a lot of OC threads as of late >< ). I noticed that if you are using Offset mode for voltage to disable C3 and C6 states, is this correct? The only reason I ask is because I recall seeing TwoCables post and I think Munaim has shown me a template as well with these enabled and using offset mode.

I'm just curious if I may have missed something with C3 and C6 over the past 2 months I've been MIA.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;15486435*
> So something I noticed from this thread and a couple others. (I have been ignoring a lot of OC threads as of late >< ). I noticed that if you are using Offset mode for voltage to disable C3 and C6 states, is this correct? The only reason I ask is because I recall seeing TwoCables post and I think Munaim has shown me a template as well with these enabled and using offset mode.
> 
> I'm just curious if I may have missed something with C3 and C6 over the past 2 months I've been MIA.


When using offset C3 and C6 reports should be disabled as it can cause idle lock ups, also this is something that was bought to my attention not so long ago:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;15119699*
> Yup I can attest to the C3-C6 states lowering throughput of SSDs.
> 
> Below are some tests I did earlier with my previous SATA II SSD (Corsair Force120).
> 
> WITHOUT C3-C6 states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH C3-C6 states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drop is even greater w/ SATA III.
> 
> As you can see, though, only my writes are getting handicapped, but at 216MB/s it's pretty fast anyway, so I guess it's only _almost_ a nobrainer. Other sysconfigs may yield different results, so you should test it yourself on your system altho generally I ALWAYS disable C-states while overclocking since I just don't see the need for them.


Now im not 100% sure if this caused by a firmware issue or something but C3 and C6 report should be disabled, therefore you must use offset voltage.

*EDIT:*

I believe this is apparent with high overclock's 5ghz+.


----------



## Crabby654

Oh my goodness I had NO IDEA that the C3 and C6 states affected SSD's. That is so bizarre. Thank you once again Munaim for the quick response.

Time to edit my sheet of paper with my Bios settings


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;15486540*
> Oh my goodness I had NO IDEA that the C3 and C6 states affected SSD's. That is so bizarre. Thank you once again Munaim for the quick response.
> 
> Time to edit my sheet of paper with my Bios settings


No problem but it was DaGoat (viewing thread right now







) who bought this to light, so on that note massive thanks to him!!!!









Here's the intial post regarding the matter:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaGoat;15115212*
> There, I found it, it is this page indeed. 2nd post, quote hidden below TwoCable's template.
> 
> Quote from Juan Jose
> 
> "Quick note regarding options that can affect subsystem performance
> It is NOT advised to make adjustments to Cstates as this can considerably affect hard drive throughput performance ( especially SATA6G SSD or Sandforce 2 based SSD ). It is recommended that all CPU power configuration states be left on their default parameters. Overclocking tests have shown internally no increase in multiplier scaling when adjusting these values. ** under special cases with high multi capable CPUs and synthetic high load applications ( Linx, Prime, Occt ) it may required C states to be disabled. This has generally only been confirmed for some 51-54 multi capable CPU's."*
> 
> So in fact Cstates shall be disabled only for very high - 5.1+ OCs. I don't have an SSD with a SF controller but my Crucial M4 is indeed plugged into the SATAIII port, that's why I felt a loss of performance when disabling C3 & C6.


----------



## Crabby654

I am a tad confused again.
Quote:


> So in fact Cstates shall be disabled only for very high - 5.1+ OCs. I don't have an SSD with a SF controller but my Crucial M4 is indeed plugged into the SATAIII port, *that's why I felt a loss of performance when disabling C3 & C6.*


I am going to assume that was a miss type? In that quote it says disabling C3 and 6 caused a loss in SSD performance?


----------



## Big-Pete

can i join?









i did a 12hour custom blend using 90% of the ram (14500mb)

anything else i need to do?! or do i gets to join!?
highest temps
64/65/71/65 C ambiant of 21/22C
blend for 12h
16GB 1600mhz Gskil
Hyper threading on


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain;15478525*
> Yeah, it's so tempting to try and push it to the limit.
> 
> I think I know my limit. Will try for 5GHz purely for enthusiast reasons...if I can get that under 70 degrees and a VCore of under 1.39, I'll probably consider keeping it considering it probably won't be a 24/7 rig. Hopefully, if I do reach that goal, enabling Speedstep to lower the VCore/MHz/Temperature will work to save it being completely strenuous.
> 
> And don't worry, I know it's a far-reaching goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Hmm, looking at the existing spreadsheet here, I'm definitely reaching too far. Most results here are at over a voltage of 1.4 WITH water cooling and temperatures exceeding 75 degrees. Plus, my case isn't too good with heat and I do game a lot...hmm. I'll have a think about this before doing anything stupid.


Just pick up a H80 or H60, they're cheap enough, work well too for gamers.







Or if you dont want water in your pc, get a DH14


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete;15487040*
> can i join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did a 12hour custom blend using 90% of the ram (14500mb)
> 
> anything else i need to do?! or do i gets to join!?
> highest temps
> 64/65/71/65 C ambiant of 21/22C
> blend for 12h
> 16GB 1600mhz Gskil
> Hyper threading on


Worker#7 - Not running... huummmhh... 79% load...


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;15486837*
> I am a tad confused again.
> 
> I am going to assume that was a miss type? In that quote it says disabling C3 and 6 caused a loss in SSD performance?


Nope, this is not an error, I indeed experienced a loss of FPS that I attributed to SATA performance loss when disabling Cstates during an overclock, this is why I wrote this and made a research on Cstates. But the graph indeed shows a loss of performance when Cstates enabled. Two scenarios:

1) As indicated in the paragraph below, there is loss of SATA performance simply by tweaking Cstates out of their default parameters,

or, more plausible,

2) In fact nothing proves that the loss of FPS I've experienced was due to SATA, it was certainly something else and I've looked in the wrong direction when seeking info on Cstates.
*But* in the end this made me discover a useful piece of info







.

It was a long time ago, now my OC works so I can't tell you why my FPS dropped down at this very moment.

Anyway, so,
Regarding Offset & Cstates:

_________________________________________

*1) Here's a copy-paste* from this thread

*A few Words about Offset Vcore.*

Me and others have seen that when using Offset instead of manually typing in the Vcore, you get a more stable Vcore - Vcore will fluctuate less VS manual Vcore. This again can contribute to a somewhat lower Vcore needed for a certain clock frequency VS manual Vcore setting.

When you put volt values in the Offset field, you add the Vcore you type in there, to the VID of your CPU. However, the VID will vary between each different CPU, and also the speed you run it at.

My 2500K has 1.2410v VID when at 3.3GHz stock. This VID changes to 1.3410 when I overclock it to 4.5GHz. When I type in + 0.020 Volts for Offset, it will then give me 1.3410v + 0.020v = 1.3610v under load. This was tested with LLC at Ultra high. My real Live Prime 95 Blend Vcore varied between 1.360v - 1.376v. And for the most part was about ~1.368v.

If you are stable at full load, like Prime95 while using Offset, but get BSOD's when Idle/light load it is probably because the CPU Vcore ramps down on different load.

This usually happens at higher overclocks when using Offset. For me it works perfectly to use Offset at 4.5GHz with no BSOD's. But if you get problems on higher overclocks, you can try one of two things:

*i)* Try disabling C3/C6 states. This will hinder the CPU in ramping down the Vcore (as much?) when at idle/light load with Offset Vcore. (Will try this myself. Got a report it helped stability.) Update! I have been using C3/C6 disabled for a long time now. Turns out these can cause idle BSOD's or freezing if they are at AUTO or ENABLED when overclocking. Me and others have confirmed it is best to leave these two Disabled when overclocking.

Beware though, that when disabling both C3 and C6 the Turbo Ratio: By Per Core function in bios will no longer work.

*ii)* Use manual Vcore setting instead of Offset.

_____________________________________________________

*2) Another copy paste* from this post, quote by by *JuanJose
*

Quick note regarding options that can affect subsystem performance
It is NOT advised to make adjustments to Cstates as this can considerably affect hard drive throughput performance ( especially SATA6G SSD or Sandforce 2 based SSD ). It is recommended that all CPU power configuration states be left on their default parameters. Overclocking tests have shown internally no increase in multiplier scaling when adjusting these values. * under special cases with high multi capable CPUs and synthetic high load applications ( Linx, Prime, Occt ) it may required C states to be disabled. This has generally only been confirmed for some 51-54 multi capable CPU's.

_____________________________________________________

Et voila. (Thanks for the Heads-up Munaim!







)


----------



## apSlain

An update to my progress:

4.5GHz achieved @ 1.280 VCore. Maximum temperature of 69c, but it was hovering around the 60c area for most of the time. This was after 15hrs, mind you.

Going to go ahead and see how far I can get, then put up my final details when I get there.


----------



## Fortunex

Count me in! Still trying to get the voltage lower, but ran P95 while I slept, so at least I know this voltage is 100% stable.










Huh, just realized that my RAM settings didn't save, I'll have to go fix those.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Worker#7 - Not running... huummmhh... 79% load...


















task manager sees 100% load across all 8 cores?!


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Nope, this is not an error, I indeed experienced a loss of FPS that I attributed to SATA performance loss when disabling Cstates during an overclock, this is why I wrote this and made a research on Cstates. But the graph indeed shows a loss of performance when Cstates enabled. Two scenarios:

1) As indicated in the paragraph below, there is loss of SATA performance simply by tweaking Cstates out of their default parameters,

or, more plausible,

2) In fact nothing proves that the loss of FPS I've experienced was due to SATA, it was certainly something else and I've looked in the wrong direction when seeking info on Cstates. 
* But* in the end this made me discover a useful piece of info







.

It was a long time ago, now my OC works so I can't tell you why my FPS dropped down at this very moment.

Anyway, so,
Regarding Offset & Cstates:

_________________________________________

*1) Here's a copy-paste* from this thread

*A few Words about Offset Vcore.*

Me and others have seen that when using Offset instead of manually typing in the Vcore, you get a more stable Vcore - Vcore will fluctuate less VS manual Vcore. This again can contribute to a somewhat lower Vcore needed for a certain clock frequency VS manual Vcore setting.

When you put volt values in the Offset field, you add the Vcore you type in there, to the VID of your CPU. However, the VID will vary between each different CPU, and also the speed you run it at.

My 2500K has 1.2410v VID when at 3.3GHz stock. This VID changes to 1.3410 when I overclock it to 4.5GHz. When I type in + 0.020 Volts for Offset, it will then give me 1.3410v + 0.020v = 1.3610v under load. This was tested with LLC at Ultra high. My real Live Prime 95 Blend Vcore varied between 1.360v - 1.376v. And for the most part was about ~1.368v.

If you are stable at full load, like Prime95 while using Offset, but get BSOD's when Idle/light load it is probably because the CPU Vcore ramps down on different load.

This usually happens at higher overclocks when using Offset. For me it works perfectly to use Offset at 4.5GHz with no BSOD's. But if you get problems on higher overclocks, you can try one of two things:

*i) *Try disabling C3/C6 states. This will hinder the CPU in ramping down the Vcore (as much?) when at idle/light load with Offset Vcore. (Will try this myself. Got a report it helped stability.) Update! I have been using C3/C6 disabled for a long time now. Turns out these can cause idle BSOD's or freezing if they are at AUTO or ENABLED when overclocking. Me and others have confirmed it is best to leave these two Disabled when overclocking.

Beware though, that when disabling both C3 and C6 the Turbo Ratio: By Per Core function in bios will no longer work.

*ii) * Use manual Vcore setting instead of Offset.

__________________________________________________ ___

*2) Another copy paste* from this post, quote by by *JuanJose
*

Quick note regarding options that can affect subsystem performance
It is NOT advised to make adjustments to Cstates as this can considerably affect hard drive throughput performance ( especially SATA6G SSD or Sandforce 2 based SSD ). It is recommended that all CPU power configuration states be left on their default parameters. Overclocking tests have shown internally no increase in multiplier scaling when adjusting these values. * under special cases with high multi capable CPUs and synthetic high load applications ( Linx, Prime, Occt ) it may required C states to be disabled. This has generally only been confirmed for some 51-54 multi capable CPUâ€™s.

__________________________________________________ ___

Et voila. (Thanks for the Heads-up Munaim!







)


Wow that is an awesome read, now correct if I am being a moron again.

Disabling C states = Less BSODs with high end overclock?
Disabling C states = Slower write speed for Sata6gb SSD's?

Enabling C states = Possible more BSODs with high overclock?
Enabling C states = normal or increased write speeds on SSDs?


----------



## nekromantik

please add me









4.8ghz @ 1.33v


----------



## kevindd992002

Here are my observations:

UEFI Monitor:

Extreme LLC - 1.296/1.304
Ultra High LLC - 1.304/1.312
High LLC - 1.296/1.304

CPU-z idle voltage:

Extreme LLC - 1.296/1.304
Ultra High LLC - 1.304/1.312
High LLC - 1.296/1.304

Isn't it weird that Ultra High produces even more idle voltage than Extreme?

Also, why are the VCore reading in UEFI the same as the ones in CPU-Z? I thought that VDrop makes the idle voltage in Windows (CPU-Z) less than what is actually set in the UEFI?


----------



## McLaren_F1

nice volts nekromantik.

Share your template


----------



## nekromantik

thanks
I cant find the templates on here but here are my settings:

Multi 45
PLL Over-voltage enabled
VRM freq 350
phase control extreme
duty control extreme
CPU Current Capability 140%
CPU volts: offset - 0.040
CPU PLL Voltage 1.7

everything else on auto


----------



## Heazy

Add me to the club! 4.7ghz stable. Will be trying for 5.0ghz after I install new RAM.










Here are my settings

CPU Ratio Setting: Manual
Max Ratio: 47
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
Intel Speedstep: Enabled
Turbo Boost Power Limit: Manual
Short Duration Power Limit: 300
Long Duration Power Limit: 300
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Core Current Limit: 250
Host Clock Override (BLCK): 100
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Power Save Mode: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: 1.400v
Load Line Calibration: Level 2
DRAM Voltage: 1.5v
PCH Voltage: 1.612v
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.709
VTT Voltage: 1.116
VCCSA Voltage 0.925

C3 and C6 states disabled


----------



## nekromantik

awesome temps at that voltage and freq!

I deffo need to re-sit my silver arrow as SA beats the Ven X and Im gettin higher temps then you for less voltage.


----------



## Heazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15496931*
> awesome temps at that voltage and freq!
> 
> I deffo need to re-sit my silver arrow as SA beats the Ven X and Im gettin higher temps then you for less voltage.


Hey sorry man I forgot to update that part of my System sig. I have a CM Hyper 212+ on this CPU. My Venomous-X is on my old rig. I love the Ven-X though.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy;15496963*
> Hey sorry man I forgot to update that part of my System sig. I have a CM Hyper 212+ on this CPU. My Venomous-X is on my old rig. I love the Ven-X though.


ha ha
thats even worse for me!
SA should beat the 212 by miles.

you using one fan or 2?
whats your ambient temp?


----------



## Heazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15497017*
> ha ha
> thats even worse for me!
> SA should beat the 212 by miles.
> 
> you using one fan or 2?
> whats your ambient temp?


One fan on a push/pull setup (Push to back case fan). Ambient temp... eh... it's pretty cold in here not sure exactly.


----------



## nekromantik

my ambient was 23 degrees when I ran Prime.


----------



## Heazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15497292*
> my ambient was 23 degrees when I ran Prime.


Just out of curiosity are you using Offset mode for Vcore? If so what's your Offset?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete;15493147*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task manager sees 100% load across all 8 cores?!


Next time just set the windows like so, click the windows tab (located between options and help) and select tile. All submissions must follow a similar template like this!!!!
(This is mine before a few rules got amended) CLICKHERE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;15492409*
> Count me in! Still trying to get the voltage lower, but ran P95 while I slept, so at least I know this voltage is 100% stable.
> 
> Huh, just realized that my RAM settings didn't save, I'll have to go fix those.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15493736*
> please add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.33v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy;15496849*
> Add me to the club! 4.7ghz stable. Will be trying for 5.0ghz after I install new RAM.


Thanks guys, will be adding your submission in a moment. Thank you for following all the rules, welcome to the club. Also thanks for contributing to this thread.









Please give it a few moments until it appears in the spreadsheet.









*+rep ya'll, those are some very very good overclocks!!!! Excellent temps aswell!!*

_*For now, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: CLICKME



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15494299*
> Here are my observations:
> 
> UEFI Monitor:
> 
> Extreme LLC - 1.296/1.304
> Ultra High LLC - 1.304/1.312
> High LLC - 1.296/1.304
> 
> CPU-z idle voltage:
> 
> Extreme LLC - 1.296/1.304
> Ultra High LLC - 1.304/1.312
> High LLC - 1.296/1.304
> 
> Isn't it weird that Ultra High produces even more idle voltage than Extreme?
> 
> Also, why are the VCore reading in UEFI the same as the ones in CPU-Z? I thought that VDrop makes the idle voltage in Windows (CPU-Z) less than what is actually set in the UEFI?


Any reason as to why you're putting so much emphasis on idle votlage? Just to let you know that software monitoring is not 100% correct unless you use some form of a multimeter on your actual board like so then you won't know for sure:










Either way it shouldn't really matter, what matter's is the load voltage. Use offset mode and enable C1E and EIST and don't worry about it. I use High LLC with Offset because Ultra high causes my idle voltage to drop to low and I don't like it and also helps the voltage fluctuation.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy;15497517*
> Just out of curiosity are you using Offset mode for Vcore? If so what's your Offset?


yeah Im using offset but everyone has different offset as its based on your VID.
My offset for 1.33v is minus 0.040. You need to load Prime and then click on the timer in Realtemp and it will tell you your VID. Then minus or plus the amount you need.


----------



## apSlain

Ugh, when things looked promising I keep getting a B.S.O.D at 3hrs







4.5GHz was stable at a +0.010 offset (1.284 VCore) with everything else kept to AUTO. The B.S.O.D's a 0x124, which makes it worse.

Currently running a Custom Blend Prime95 @ 4.5GHz offset @ +0.050, PLL @ 1.704 and VTT @ ...I forgot. Damnit. Prime95's running for 30mins at 1792 using 2048mb memory.

Has anyone else got any data on how to overcome the 0x124 BSOD? I've read all the linked threads in the first post in this thread.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain;15497623*
> Ugh, when things looked promising I keep getting a B.S.O.D at 3hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5GHz was stable at a +0.010 offset (1.284 VCore) with everything else kept to AUTO. The B.S.O.D's a 0x124, which makes it worse.
> 
> Currently running a Custom Blend Prime95 @ 4.5GHz offset @ +0.050, PLL @ 1.704 and VTT @ ...I forgot. Damnit. Prime95's running for 30mins at 1792 using 2048mb memory.
> 
> Has anyone else got any data on how to overcome the 0x124 BSOD? I've read all the linked threads in the first post in this thread.


Did you read the link in my sig regarding BSOD 124 and freezing?

There are some links in that thread that show how it is possible to work aroudn the bsod, pll and vtt tweaking included. Short summary of the VTT and PLL section, tweak it as much as possible to which every gives the best result and then finally increase the vcore. Check it out, link is in my sig.


----------



## apSlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15497675*
> Did you read the link in my sig regarding BSOD 124 and freezing?
> 
> There are some links in that thread that show how it is possible to work aroudn the bsod, pll and vtt tweaking included. Short summary of the VTT and PLL section, tweak it as much as possible to which every gives the best result and then finally increase the vcore. Check it out, link is in my sig.


Yes I have, including the things linked in that thread







Once I got the BSOD, I made the following changes in the UEFI:

- C3/C6 to Disabled (due to Offset)
- Disabled Spread Spectrum (was getting a 99.8 BCLK reading from CPU-Z with it on, 100 CLK with it disabled)
- C1E and EIST to Enabled
- PLL and VTT are changed - unsure what I altered them to right now

The Prime95 tests are all being run when the system is not in use, on a fresh Windows install, on High Performance. Currently am working on tweaking the PLL/VTT values and running a 30min 1792K FTT torture test to get some initial stability results, then will try running a 12hr+ blend.

Just one question - you mention running the test with 80/90% of your available RAM. Do you mean just ensuring that 80/90% of your RAM is not in use when running the test, or should I be running a custom test inputting a custom value that is 80/90% of my RAM - which is 3276.8 to 3686.4? Sorry for the basic question, this is my first overclocking experience.


----------



## nekromantik

using 90% of the RAM is a good stability test but its not needed as you can just do a blend test it will be fine.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

i5 2500K 4.8Ghz on Crysis 2..





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsDJ2gpfBao[/ame[/URL]]

Runs well enough, my temps were high-ish, around 55'C. So yeah. Need to reach 5Ghz though


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain;15497844*
> Yes I have, including the things linked in that thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got the BSOD, I made the following changes in the UEFI:
> 
> - C3/C6 to Disabled (due to Offset)
> - Disabled Spread Spectrum (was getting a 99.8 BCLK reading from CPU-Z with it on, 100 CLK with it disabled)
> - C1E and EIST to Enabled
> - PLL and VTT are changed - unsure what I altered them to right now
> 
> The Prime95 tests are all being run when the system is not in use, on a fresh Windows install, on High Performance. Currently am working on tweaking the PLL/VTT values and running a 30min 1792K FTT torture test to get some initial stability results, then will try running a 12hr+ blend.
> 
> Just one question - you mention running the test with 80/90% of your available RAM. Do you mean just ensuring that 80/90% of your RAM is not in use when running the test, or should I be running a custom test inputting a custom value that is 80/90% of my RAM - which is 3276.8 to 3686.4? Sorry for the basic question, this is my first overclocking experience.


If after you tweaking the PLL and VTT it's still not satisfactory then you will need to increase your vcore. I know a lot of people will say BSOD 124 is vcore right of the bat, however, I'm not disputing that, but I like to tweak the other voltages to see if I can manupulate that bsod with other settings before increasing the voltage, hence the pll and vtt tweaking. Which ever PLL and VTT give you the 'best' results in prime95 use them and then increase the vcore as a last resort.

80/90% RAM is from what is available, if you open task manager, under physical memory it should say:

Total
Cached
*Available*
Free

Just roughly use however much you can of the available memory and leave around 300/500mb for other stuff just in case. So if your available memory is something like 6000 then just use 5500.

Hope that helps clear things up.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15497922*
> i5 2500K 4.8Ghz on Crysis 2..
> 
> Runs well enough, my temps were high-ish, around 55'C. So yeah. Need to reach 5Ghz though


Wrong thread maybe


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15497924*
> Wrong thread maybe


Nope, Posted to see if differences in stock and OC. Stable at 4.8.

It seems weird, one batch early or late and you'll end up with something that cant pass 5.2 or something like yours that reaches 5.6


----------



## Heazy

Very good news... my HD6950 that I thought was a dud and was about to return is now working (for now) under the new 11.10 driver. And I saw that my new 8GB of RAM arrived at my door.

Now my machine is complete and I can push forward to 5.0ghz


----------



## apSlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15497924*
> If after you tweaking the PLL and VTT it's still not satisfactory then you will need to increase your vcore. I know a lot of people will say BSOD 124 is vcore right of the bat, however, I'm not disputing that, but I like to tweak the other voltages to see if I can manupulate that bsod with other settings before increasing the voltage, hence the pll and vtt tweaking. Which ever PLL and VTT give you the 'best' results in prime95 use them and then increase the vcore as a last resort.
> 
> 80/90% RAM is from what is available, if you open task manager, under physical memory it should say:
> 
> Total
> Cached
> *Available*
> Free
> 
> Just roughly use however much you can of the available memory and leave around 300/500mb for other stuff just in case. So if your available memory is something like 6000 then just use 5500.
> 
> Hope that helps clear things up.


Ahh, thanks! That was simple.

Okay, assuming I've put in the correct values for my Prime95 1792K FTT run, it's been almost an hour with no crash. I'm going to try the 12hr run Prime95 run now, hopefully those little tweaks fixed everything!

Just referencing the values I'm using in my UEFI for this test:
CPU Ratio [Manual] @ 48
Internal PLL Overvoltage [Disabled]
Intel SpeedStep Technology [Enabled]
Turbo Boost Power Limit [Manual] @ 250 / 250
Core Current Limit [250]
Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset Mode] @ +0.060
CPU Load-Line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.709V]
VTT Voltage [1.090V]
C1E [Enabled]
C3 [Disabled]
C6 [Disabled]
I think those are all the ones I altered. Here goes.


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;15493363*
> Wow that is an awesome read, now correct if I am being a moron again.
> 
> Disabling C states = Less BSODs with high end overclock?


Disabling C states = Less BSODs, less freezes & more stabilty with Offset vcore, and offset vcore is virtually always used with very high OCs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;15493363*
> Disabling C states = Slower write speed for Sata6gb SSD's?


...According to the graph, apparently it's the contrary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;15493363*
> Enabling C states = Possible more BSODs with high overclock?


Enabling C states = Possible more BSODs, freezes, unstability when using offset vcore, which is virtually always used with high overclocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;15493363*
> Enabling C states = normal or increased write speeds on SSDs?


..According to the graphs, apparently it's the contrary.

And _according to JuanJose_, if I understand correctly, messing with Cstates out of their default parameters one way or another may affect Sata performances.

...Yeah, it's a mess


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaGoat*


Disabling C states = Less BSODs, less freezes & more stabilty with Offset vcore, and offsrt vcore is virtually always used with very high OCs.

...According to the graph, apparently it's the contrary.

Enabling C states = Possible more BSODs, freezes, unstability when using offset vcore, which is virtually always used with high overclocks.

..According to the graphs, apparently it's the contrary.

And _according to JuanJose_, if I understand correctly, messing withCstates out of their default parameters one way or another may affect Sata performances.

...Yeah, it's a mess










Ok I think I understand now haha, so disabling C3 and C6 is just overall a good thing. I think I may have misread something to confuse the crap out of me. Thank you for clearing it up







.

This could be a placebo effect but since disabling C3 and C6 I feel like my computer boots up waay faster. Basically the loading windows to desktop part seems way snappier.


----------



## cameronman

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

That's mine I definitely could go lower with the voltage but I was trying something different, and ended up letting it go all night.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crabby654*


Ok I think I understand now haha, so disabling C3 and C6 is just overall a good thing. I think I may have misread something to confuse the crap out of me. Thank you for clearing it up







.

This could be a placebo effect but since disabling C3 and C6 I feel like my computer boots up waay faster. Basically the loading windows to desktop part seems way snappier.


i dont understand....
what does the c states have to do with the sata controler???
if u disable them u just dont let the cpu to go to "sleep"...so u dont have Vcore fluctuation range as much when c states r on...
am i right? or im missing something??


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cameronman*


That's mine I definitely could go lower with the voltage but I was trying something different, and ended up letting it go all night.


Thanks bud, I'll add you right now. Thank you for contributing to the thread and welcome to the club









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_









*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rops84*


i dont understand....
what does the c states have to do with the sata controler???
if u disable them u just dont let the cpu to go to "sleep"...so u dont have Vcore fluctuation range as much when c states r on...
am i right? or im missing something??


Read from that post onwards: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post15486435


----------



## eThix

This has been bugging me for the past few days. Can too low PLL hurt my chip in any way?


----------



## Rops84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eThix*


This has been bugging me for the past few days. Can too low PLL hurt my chip in any way?


I think not... my guess is only high voltages "hurt" chips... lower ones dont.
if u can run it at low volts i think that should be ok


----------



## Crabby654

Ya I don't think a low PLL voltage will hurt the CPU at all but it could cause BSODs. For me personally my auto PLL was around 1.800V and I set it to 1.500V and got BSODs so I set it to 1.600v and had did the standard P95 test with no issues. For me personally 1.600v PLL is the sweet spot.

It's worth messing around with because its possible it could lower your temps as well, lowered my average by 3c


----------



## Kaosuonline

Well after being gone for almost 3 months I'm glad to say that my SB is back up and running. I had no clue what the problem was the PC wouldn't even power. More about the problems here. I RMA'd the board after the symptoms appeared to be a Faulty VRM. The board arrived from ASUS and I installed it. Once the new board was installed it powered, but the CPU_LED light on my ASUS P8P67PRO lit up. It turned out that my processor degraded as determined by a local computer solutions company (as I don't have the resources/means to diagnose such a thing). They showed me my processor running in a LGA1155 mock-up PC that it did the same thing it was doing in my rig, power-up but no boot. So $220 later and we're back up and running. The last profile running on it was: 4.5ghz 1.348v, the PC hadn't been under a stress test for at least 2 weeks when the SB failed.







Oh well time to get back to OC'ing!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline*


It turned out that my processor degraded as *determined by a local computer solutions company* (as I don't have the resources/means to diagnose such a thing).



After they 'determined' the degradetion did they try and sell you one?









Glad to hear that you're up and running again!!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Probably not valid, but
1.37 bios
1.36 idle
1.352 load


----------



## cameronman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Thanks bud, I'll add you right now. Thank you for contributing to the thread and welcome to the club










Thanks a bunch, hopefully I'll have it a little better soon. Also I have a H60 not H80, no double thick radiator/double fans.







Mine does pretty well though







. I haven't decided if I'm going to drop the voltage down or just put it to 4.6ghz.(previoulsy had stable at 4.5 around 1.350 manually without turbo boost on,still had all powersaving features.) I had the voltage a little higher on that run because i had it running 45 45 47 47 with turbo boost.


----------



## munaim1

If you have time to run it again or you go for a higher overclock or something then download realtemp and save a screensheet under load after 12hours or however long and you should be fine for the spreadsheet in the OP!! That is an impressive overclock Xeb!! Nice low voltages.


----------



## Kaosuonline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


After they 'determined' the degradetion did they try and sell you one?









Glad to hear that you're up and running again!!!










The company in question is family, and I purchased and installed the new one myself. I still have the old SB, is there any way to determine CPU failure myself without having a separate system to test it with? All I know is the test bed was working with an i3, then when my i5 was dropped in it wouldn't boot.

Maybe I'll make my old SB into a necklace.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am thinking of trying 5.3GHz.... but not sure what voltage to try.


----------



## nekromantik

xeb that is impressive.
you tried doing a 12 hour prime at those volts for 5ghz?
what are your temps?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15504551*
> xeb that is impressive.
> you tried doing a 12 hour prime at those volts for 5ghz?
> what are your temps?


If you look at his SS, it looks like he did a 17 hour run, and max temp was 60C.

That said, dang, I have CPU envy.


----------



## Crabby654

Hmm I'm wondering if I should push my cpu to 5Ghz..I mean at the moment I have 4.8Ghz stable but I wonder if I will see any real world difference at 5Ghz. I think my video cards have me bottlenecked regardless...HMM, so much to ponder


----------



## apSlain

Oh, why hello there!










Well, it's stable. I didn't need to tweak anything else. I do think I could probably tweak it to get the voltage down. I'll probably do that while I'm at University or something, when I'm not using the computer.

Definitely not happy with the temperatures, though. It seems like the chip has potential; it's a shame it's limited by my other hardware, though. My case is a bit toasty and my cooling is, well...an air cooler.

Probably going to run some tests later on for a decent 24/7 4.5GHz OC but for now, that's what I've got







Hopefully I posted the screenshot correctly.


----------



## rendog

Ai suite says voltage on my i5-2600k is at 1.25 but speedfan and cpuid say it's at 1.367.

Why the different readings?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain;15505200*
> Oh, why hello there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's stable. I didn't need to tweak anything else. I do think I could probably tweak it to get the voltage down. I'll probably do that while I'm at University or something, when I'm not using the computer.
> 
> Definitely not happy with the temperatures, though. It seems like the chip has potential; it's a shame it's limited by my other hardware, though. My case is a bit toasty and my cooling is, well...an air cooler.
> 
> Probably going to run some tests later on for a decent 24/7 4.5GHz OC but for now, that's what I've got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I posted the screenshot correctly.


Everything looks in order I'll add it later on when I get home







Thanks for your patience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rendog;15505794*
> Ai suite says voltage on my i5-2600k is at 1.25 but speedfan and cpuid say it's at 1.367.
> 
> Why the different readings?


Forget the other's just use CPU-Z.


----------



## Heazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaosuonline;15504030*
> Well after being gone for almost 3 months I'm glad to say that my SB is back up and running. I had no clue what the problem was the PC wouldn't even power. More about the problems here. I RMA'd the board after the symptoms appeared to be a Faulty VRM. The board arrived from ASUS and I installed it. Once the new board was installed it powered, but the CPU_LED light on my ASUS P8P67PRO lit up. It turned out that my processor degraded as determined by a local computer solutions company (as I don't have the resources/means to diagnose such a thing). They showed me my processor running in a LGA1155 mock-up PC that it did the same thing it was doing in my rig, power-up but no boot. So $220 later and we're back up and running. The last profile running on it was: 4.5ghz 1.348v, the PC hadn't been under a stress test for at least 2 weeks when the SB failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well time to get back to OC'ing!


Glad to see you're back, sounds like a rough time.


----------



## apSlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15505882*
> Everything looks in order I'll add it later on when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your patience.


No rush! Just glad that I managed to get this figured out. Not going to attempt over 4.8GHz for now. Going to work on getting a better temperature reading for it. Won't upgrade this machine for awhile, except maybe the GPU.

Plans now are to get the best 4.5GHz 24/7 OC I can, reserving the 4.8GHz for benchmarks. Now to look at RAM and GPU


----------



## Instynx

I think I'm ready to join the club. Got a 4.7 GHz OC going. Not sure why mine is saying the Bus Speed is not at an even 100.0, for some reason it's reading at 99.77..


----------



## apSlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instynx;15506133*
> I think I'm ready to join the club. Got a 4.7 GHz OC going. Not sure why mine is saying the Bus Speed is not at an even 100.0, for some reason it's reading at 99.77..


I see you've got an ASRock P67 Extreme4; I've got the same board, but not the Gen3. Try disabling Spread Spectrum; that's what I did, it fixed it right up.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15486591*
> Any reason as to why you're putting so much emphasis on idle votlage? Just to let you know that software monitoring is not 100% correct unless you use some form of a multimeter on your actual board like so then you won't know for sure:
> 
> Either way it shouldn't really matter, what matter's is the load voltage. Use offset mode and enable C1E and EIST and don't worry about it. I use High LLC with Offset because Ultra high causes my idle voltage to drop to low and I don't like it and also helps the voltage fluctuation.


Well, I'm curious on how Vdrop and VDroop works as "protection" to the system that's why I was asking. If I set VCore to the max "safe" voltage that I want to, I don't want the system to go over that value in any instance (whether at idle or at load).

Any reason why in my observations, Ultra High produced higher voltages than Extreme? Also in your system, why did Ultra High produced lower idle voltages than High when it is supposed to do vice versa?

If I use Offset, we eliminate the phenomenon of VDroop, right? Because the idle voltage will drop totally to a lower value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain;15497844*
> Yes I have, including the things linked in that thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got the BSOD, I made the following changes in the UEFI:
> 
> - C3/C6 to Disabled (due to Offset)
> - Disabled Spread Spectrum (was getting a 99.8 BCLK reading from CPU-Z with it on, 100 CLK with it disabled)
> - C1E and EIST to Enabled
> - PLL and VTT are changed - unsure what I altered them to right now
> 
> The Prime95 tests are all being run when the system is not in use, on a fresh Windows install, on High Performance. Currently am working on tweaking the PLL/VTT values and running a 30min 1792K FTT torture test to get some initial stability results, then will try running a 12hr+ blend.
> 
> Just one question - you mention running the test with 80/90% of your available RAM. Do you mean just ensuring that 80/90% of your RAM is not in use when running the test, or should I be running a custom test inputting a custom value that is 80/90% of my RAM - which is 3276.8 to 3686.4? Sorry for the basic question, this is my first overclocking experience.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain;15506517*
> I see you've got an ASRock P67 Extreme4; I've got the same board, but not the Gen3. Try disabling Spread Spectrum; that's what I did, it fixed it right up.


I thought Spread Spectrum should be disabled ONLY when changing the BCLK frequency from the default 100MHz?


----------



## sq_a380

This is interesting. After reducing LLC from Extreme to Very High on my 2500k, it won't stay stable at 1.31V @ 4.7GHz. The 4th core keeps giving me errors in Prime95 blend.

Raising it back to extreme put it back to normal.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sq_a380;15507595*
> This is interesting. After reducing LLC from Extreme to Very High on my 2500k, it won't stay stable at 1.31V @ 4.7GHz. The 4th core keeps giving me errors in Prime95 blend.
> 
> Raising it back to extreme put it back to normal.


This is expected because at Extreme LLC the VCore is higher to that of when using Ultra High LLC, or did you expect this already and adjusted your VCore in such a way that with both options you see 1.31 in CPUZ?


----------



## eThix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instynx;15506133*
> I think I'm ready to join the club. Got a 4.7 GHz OC going. Not sure why mine is saying the Bus Speed is not at an even 100.0, for some reason it's reading at 99.77..


This happens on the Extreme4 with Spread Spectrum enabled, if you disabled it will go up to 100Mhz but BSOD on you at high overclocks so keep it enabled its all good.









edit: holy crap jacked ^


----------



## apSlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15507019*
> I thought Spread Spectrum should be disabled ONLY when changing the BCLK frequency from the default 100MHz?


I got the advice to disable Spread Spectrum from this forum and numerous others, whether to fix the 99.8BCLK issue or as general overclock advice; unfortunately, I'm not an expert on it.

In regards to LLC...what a divisive feature. I just got through reading this thread and it's enough to educate you while not giving a decisive answer. To sum up LLC (from my reading/understanding):
LLC On = lower idle voltages, greater voltage fluctuations (above the BIOS setting)
LLC Off = higher idle voltages, less substantial fluctuations (walled by BIOS setting)
I'm trying to figure out what to use to stabilise/finetune my 4.5GHz 24/7 OC. It's a tough one. The idea I'm leaning towards in my mind is that a 24/7, lower voltage overclock can benefit from LLC being on as the voltage spikes won't reach the danger zone...a higher overclock might be in danger with it on though.

Hmm.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain;15508661*
> I got the advice to disable Spread Spectrum from this forum and numerous others, whether to fix the 99.8BCLK issue or as general overclock advice; unfortunately, I'm not an expert on it.
> 
> In regards to LLC...what a divisive feature. I just got through reading this thread and it's enough to educate you while not giving a decisive answer. To sum up LLC (from my reading/understanding):
> LLC On = lower idle voltages, greater voltage fluctuations (above the BIOS setting)
> LLC Off = higher idle voltages, less substantial fluctuations (walled by BIOS setting)
> I'm trying to figure out what to use to stabilise/finetune my 4.5GHz 24/7 OC. It's a tough one. The idea I'm leaning towards in my mind is that a 24/7, lower voltage overclock can benefit from LLC being on as the voltage spikes won't reach the danger zone...a higher overclock might be in danger with it on though.
> 
> Hmm.


I'm not sure if this helps any but with my 4.8Ghz with my i7 I have LLC on and I get idle voltage of around 1.000v and under full load its 1.408v which is the sweet spot for my OC.

Is there really a negative to voltage fluctuations even if under full load it ramps up to what it needs to be?


----------



## sq_a380

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15507631*
> This is expected because at Extreme LLC the VCore is higher to that of when using Ultra High LLC, or did you expect this already and adjusted your VCore in such a way that with both options you see 1.31 in CPUZ?


I already knew roughly what LLC did, but wasn't sure of its effectiveness.

Anyway, would like to know if this is an indication that Extreme would be the best setting for any overclock?


----------



## apSlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;15508710*
> I'm not sure if this helps any but with my 4.8Ghz with my i7 I have LLC on and I get idle voltage of around 1.000v and under full load its 1.408v which is the sweet spot for my OC.
> 
> Is there really a negative to voltage fluctuations even if under full load it ramps up to what it needs to be?


That's about the same as the 4.8GHz O.C I just documented a few pages earlier. Not sure about what my idle voltage was though - should check that out.

In regards to the second query, I'm not too sure. I see why it may be worrisome that the voltage would spike to a level above what is specified in the BIOS, but whether it would actually cause an issue is beyond me. It seems to be a little bit of paranoia, but it never hurts to ask.

Although, if it's true that LLC [ON] is likely to cause an idle B.S.O.D, then I'll have to reconsider it.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain;15508849*
> That's about the same as the 4.8GHz O.C I just documented a few pages earlier. Not sure about what my idle voltage was though - should check that out.
> 
> In regards to the second query, I'm not too sure. I see why it may be worrisome that the voltage would spike to a level above what is specified in the BIOS, but whether it would actually cause an issue is beyond me. It seems to be a little bit of paranoia, but it never hurts to ask.
> 
> Although, if it's true that LLC [ON] is likely to cause an idle B.S.O.D, then I'll have to reconsider it.


Oh I completely forgot I'm using offset mode as well with LLC ON with 0.040+. I can't recall any BSODs Ive gotten anytime recently tho. Honestly since I turned off C3 and C6 everything just "feels" much better for my setup, don't know why but its a weird snappier feeling with certain things.

For me personally I love the voltage fluctuation because it keeps everything nice and cool


----------



## apSlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;15508981*
> Oh I completely forgot I'm using offset mode as well with LLC ON with 0.040+. I can't recall any BSODs Ive gotten anytime recently tho. Honestly since I turned off C3 and C6 everything just "feels" much better for my setup, don't know why but its a weird snappier feeling with certain things.
> 
> For me personally I love the voltage fluctuation because it keeps everything nice and cool


Oh yeah, the fluctuation's great, I agree







I don't want to be running the same load voltage at idle...by fluctuation with LLC though, I mean when stabilising to another state. The graph's here explain it better than I ever could - but I'm not sure if they're entirely accurate any more.

At this point, I'm just finetuning and slightly more worried about an idle B.S.O.D than one at load/while stress-testing. Once I find the sweet spot for PLL/VTT/VCore/etc, that's the next objective...eliminating an idle B.S.O.D.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Instynx*


I think I'm ready to join the club. Got a 4.7 GHz OC going. Not sure why mine is saying the Bus Speed is not at an even 100.0, for some reason it's reading at 99.77..


Could you post your screenshot as an attachement please. Thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Well, I'm curious on how Vdrop and VDroop works as "protection" to the system that's why I was asking. If I set VCore to the max "safe" voltage that I want to, I don't want the system to go over that value in any instance (whether at idle or at load).

Any reason why in my observations, Ultra High produced higher voltages than Extreme? Also in your system, why did Ultra High produced lower idle voltages than High when it is supposed to do vice versa?

If I use Offset, we eliminate the phenomenon of VDroop, right? Because the idle voltage will drop totally to a lower value.

I thought Spread Spectrum should be disabled ONLY when changing the BCLK frequency from the default 100MHz?


You're confusing me know. This is what I know take it as you will.

Vdrop is the difference between the UEFI and CPU-Z at idle, Vdroop is the difference between UEFI and CPU-Z under load.

LLC is there to compensate the vdroop and get the voltage as close to the UEFI setting as much as possible without it spiking above. In some cases (don't know why) the idle voltage is slightly higher, to combat that I believe that you have to use a higher LLC but that inturn will increase the voltage under load causing voltage spikes. Having a higher idle voltage is actually fine and shouldn't be a problem but why use it when you can use offset voltage?

Once you have determined a LLC setting that works best *under load* forget about idle voltage then go onto using Offset mode. 75% LLC and 50% LLC works best in both manual and offset method. Try reading a bit more about what offset does and what LLC is there for.

From my own testing of llc when using offset is as follows:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*LLC Setting and it's impact on overclocking with the use of Offset voltage*

You should enable C1E and Speedstep and see if that helps, as it doesn't effect overclocking or stability under load, so there is no reason to disable them. If you use offset votltage in combination with C1E and Speedstep it will allow the voltage to drop along with the multiplier when it's at idle, however some have found that using offset can cause idle random bsods because of the low votlage and how quickly it rises when it's under load. The simple solution to that would be to reduce the LLC setting a litle to maintain a higher idle votlage, but will require you to increase the vcore a little.

Here is an example of how LLC can affect idle voltage:

This is using *High LLC (50%)* and an offset of + 0.150:

*Idle Voltage*









*Load Voltage *(fluctuates between 1.472 and 1.480):









This is *Ultra High LLC (75%)* and an offset of + 0.110:

*Idle Voltage*









*Load Voltage* (fluctuates between 1.464/1.472/1.480/1.484):









As you can see the idle voltage when using a 'lesser' llc control allows us to increase the vcore so that the idle voltage is not 'too' low. When using ultra high llc, we use less voltage but get similar or the same load voltage but the idle voltage is much less. That could be what the problem was, im not sure. By the way, I have said this countless times, the bsod code list is not 100% accurate, 101 could be even qpi/vtt.

Hope that it helps you











As you can see in both instancesmy idle voltage is no where near 1.47 or higher that's why I'm not worrying. You're over thinking things that's not really important. If you don't find the answer you're looking for create a new thread for it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sq_a380*


This is interesting. After reducing LLC from Extreme to Very High on my 2500k, it won't stay stable at 1.31V @ 4.7GHz. The 4th core keeps giving me errors in Prime95 blend.

Raising it back to extreme put it back to normal.


Extreme LLC will cause voltages spikes underload, not sure how much but once I used it and it increased it above 1.5v.

If you want to use a lesser LLC setting then you would need to increase the vcore to to scompensate the load voltage to what is needed for stability.


----------



## moorhen2

Hi munaim1,how are you getting on withe the new board,did you have to make any adjustments for your previous oc with the new board,or was it near enough the same bios settings,


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15510134*
> You're confusing me know. This is what I know take it as you will.
> 
> Vdrop is the difference between the UEFI and CPU-Z at idle, Vdroop is the difference between UEFI and CPU-Z under load.


Gotcha. So technically the Vdrop and Vdroop holds true for Manual voltage only since the CPU-Z at idle is close to the UEFI setting and CPU-Z at load is close to the CPU-Z at idle. Using offset makes CPU-Z idle very far from UEFI and CPU-Z at load.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moorhen2*


Hi munaim1,how are you getting on withe the new board,did you have to make any adjustments for your previous oc with the new board,or was it near enough the same bios settings,










Have a bit of a problem at the moment, might need to replace my chip or the new mobo, either one or both could be dead or DOA. I'll let you know of any developments.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Gotcha. So technically the Vdrop and Vdroop holds true for Manual voltage only since the CPU-Z at idle is close to the UEFI setting and CPU-Z at load is close to the CPU-Z at idle. Using offset makes CPU-Z idle very far from UEFI and CPU-Z at load.


What I said above.


----------



## jach11

Can i run custom prime 95 for 6 hours with really high settings? What settings should i use?


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

A bit off topic, my usb drive wont show up in the UEFI Bios when I hit F12, googled for help, NOTHING. (Wondering about format of usb issue, etc)

I want to post screens of my bios settings for people rather better at OC'ing to help me get my volts down.

Rep for anyone that tells me how to get my usb working.


----------



## jach11

formatted as FAT32?


----------



## SmilingPolitely

Here's my submission. Only managed to get 4.6 stable after a whole bunch of reading here, so thanks for the help.

I was using offset voltage but was running into crashes on less than full loads with 75% LLC, even after 12 hours of Prime. I suspect my idle voltage was too low, so dropping to 50% LLC and upping the offset to compensate did the trick. Stable as a rock for over 19 hours. Haven't run into any more idle crashes either. Ultra high or extreme LLC does not play well with offset voltage in my experience.

Edit: Forgot to mention, I'm using a Silver Arrow.
Edit 2: My RAM: Patriot Viper Xtreme 8GB 2X4GB DDR3 1866MHZ PC3-15000 9-11-9-27 1.65V


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Have a bit of a problem at the moment, might need to replace my chip or the new mobo, either one or both could be dead or DOA. I'll let you know of any developments.











I hope it's only something minor, not the chip or mobo.
Seems so unlikely that it would be the 2500K, as for the M4E, it happens.
I've been checking the Newegg site for sales on both versions of the M4E regularly, (possible xmas gift for myself) and I find the amount of doa and defective boards reported there a bit disturbing. But, I know that for every bad board reported, there are many more good ones, so hopefully yours will prove to be ok.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmilingPolitely*


Here's my submission. Only managed to get 4.6 stable after a whole bunch of reading here, so thanks for the help.

I was using offset voltage but was running into crashes on less than full loads with 75% LLC, even after 12 hours of Prime. I suspect my idle voltage was too low, so dropping to 50% LLC and upping the offset to compensate did the trick. Stable as a rock for over 19 hours. Haven't run into any more idle crashes either. Ultra high or extreme LLC does not play well with offset voltage in my experience.

Edit: Forgot to mention, I'm using a Silver Arrow.


Thanks bud, I'll add it later on when I'm home. Could you please go here and fill in your system spec. http://www.overclock.net/usercp.php

Also what ram speed and amount was used during that Prime95 run?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DerComissar*










I hope it's only something minor, not the chip or mobo.
Seems so unlikely that it would be the 2500K, as for the M4E, it happens.
I've been checking the Newegg site for sales on both versions of the M4E regularly, (possible xmas gift for myself) and I find the amount of doa and defective boards a bit disturbing. But, I know that for every bad board reported, there are many more good ones, so hopefully yours will prove to be ok.


Yeah I know, my luck isn;t that great. Out 50 or so motherboard ordered in the last 7/8 months 6/7 of them were DOA so it's understandable, however it seems that it could be my chip that may have died before I started to take my rig apart, so I'm going to test that out tomorrow, hopefully all is well with my golden baby lol









Thanks for the support, appreciate it.


----------



## Crabby654

Munaim you should frame that chip you have if its toasted. A nice frame with a little brass nameplate with the OC and voltage on it!

PS - Did anyone not receive thread subscription emails today or was it only me? I am just getting them now.


----------



## SmilingPolitely

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Thanks bud, I'll add it later on when I'm home. Could you please go here and fill in your system spec. http://www.overclock.net/usercp.php

Also what ram speed and amount was used during that Prime95 run?


Ah, silly me. I just noticed both my CPU-Z windows are showing the same thing.









My ram: Patriot Viper Xtreme 8GB 2X4GB DDR3 1866MHZ PC3-15000 9-11-9-27 1.65V

Was running at stock speeds.


----------



## McLaren_F1

I was playing around today, takes me about 1.48v to get to 5.0GHz stable and temps are 75=/


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


I was playing around today, takes me about 1.48v to get to 5.0GHz stable and temps are 75=/


if thats during few hours of prime then should be fine if your happy with high 60s when gaming as nothing will stress the CPU as much as prime or IBT. also depends on if you are happy with that voltage. Its under the 1.5v limit however but personally I would not want to go over 1.45.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it recommended to use PrimeNet with Prime95?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15507019*
> Well, I'm curious on how Vdrop and VDroop works as "protection" to the system that's why I was asking. If I set VCore to the max "safe" voltage that I want to, I don't want the system to go over that value in any instance (whether at idle or at load).


With low quality, previous-generation motherboards that have a Load-Line Calibration option in the BIOS and if it is actually used, then dangerous micro voltage spikes occur (spikes which software cannot detect or show). The components on such motherboards (the components on its PCB) are incapable of properly protecting the CPU from these spikes. An example of a previous generation motherboard that easily protects the CPU from such spikes is the EP45-UD3 series. I had the EP45-UD3P. I also had the EVGA 680i SLI which did not have any option in the BIOS to reduce vDroop (nvidia called it "Vdroop Control" in nForce 700 series boards). So I performed the famous "pencil vDroop mod" which I was later told is not safe because the components on this motherboard are not able to fully protect the CPU from the dangerous micro voltage spikes even though this was a top-of-the-line board in that day. Therefore, I literally erased the pencil vDroop mod the same moment I learned this. I mean, I literally learned it, shut down, erased it, turned my system back on, adjusted my core voltage to compensate, and then I went back to the thread and said "Whoa, thank you. I just erased my pencil vdroop mod".

Fortunately, our motherboards _effortlessly_ protect the CPU. So therefore, there is absolutely nothing to worry about. I guarantee it and I promise it. This is why I am recommending that my fellow P8P67/P8Z68 owners use LLC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15507019*
> Any reason why in my observations, Ultra High produced higher voltages than Extreme? Also in your system, why did Ultra High produced lower idle voltages than High when it is supposed to do vice versa?


I don't know, but it's actually nothing to worry about. Plus, every system is unique...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15507019*
> If I use Offset, we eliminate the phenomenon of VDroop, right? Because the idle voltage will drop totally to a lower value.


No, it's not eliminated. To see what mean, use different Load-Line Calibration settings while using Offset. As we know, the different Load-Line Calibration settings affect the amount of vDroop.

VDrop is different. VDrop is simply the idle voltage as displayed by software such as CPU-Z when using a Manual voltage. When using Offset, vDrop kind of gets "hidden" even though it's technically still there.

VDroop is the full-load voltage as displayed by software such as CPU-Z. When using a Manual voltage, this is the voltage which droops down from the idle voltage. When using Offset, it's the same but like I said the vDrop voltage is kind of hidden from us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15507019*
> I thought Spread Spectrum should be disabled ONLY when changing the BCLK frequency from the default 100MHz?


For some reason, some motherboards cannot achieve a BCLK of exactly 100.0 MHz. This _usually_ happens with Z68 boards, but apparently it also happens with some P67 boards. Fortunately, disabling CPU Spread Spectrum clears this right up.


----------



## TwoCables

PrimeNet?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;15517161*
> No, it's not eliminated. To see what mean, use different Load-Line Calibration settings while using Offset. As we know, the different Load-Line Calibration settings affect the amount of vDroop.
> 
> VDrop is different. VDrop is simply the idle voltage as displayed by software such as CPU-Z when using a Manual voltage. When using Offset, vDrop kind of gets "hidden" even though it's technically still there.
> 
> VDroop is the full-load voltage as displayed by software such as CPU-Z. When using a Manual voltage, this is the voltage which droops down from the idle voltage. When using Offset, it's the same but like I said the vDrop voltage is kind of hidden from us.


Ok. I was confused earlier because all the while I thought that VDrop and VDroop are "technically" the differences between two voltage values. This is the reason why I concluded that VDroop is eliminated when using Offset because the "difference" between load and idle voltage is so big that it can't be considered a small change (originally what VDroop is all about). But I think this situation is similar to VDrop being "hidden" from us since the VCore is dynamically adjusted by the system when using Offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;15517161*
> For some reason, some motherboards cannot achieve a BCLK of exactly 100.0 MHz. This _usually_ happens with Z68 boards, but apparently it also happens with some P67 boards. Fortunately, disabling CPU Spread Spectrum clears this right up.


I swear that I saw my BCLK frequency hover by a bit in CPU-Z but I'm not sure if it does it all the time, I have to check. In this case, it is better to disable Spread Spectrum? What disadvantage do I get by doing that?


----------



## apSlain

Just a question on idle voltages and clocks, guys:

What would be a safe range to aim for to prevent an idle B.S.O.D/lock-up? That's my concern right now, I think I'm okay with attaining a safe overclock. However, right now I'm watching my CPU-Z and my idle voltage @ 1600MHz is fluctuating between 0.976V and 1.048V! Is this something I should be concerned with? I guess my question is, what's the lowest voltage that can maintain the 1600MHz that's set by SpeedStep?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;15517200*
> PrimeNet?


I was downloading the program from its website and the steps here: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/default.php says something about using PrimeNet (connecting to their servers) or something which I don't understand.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15517208*
> Ok. I was confused earlier because all the while I thought that VDrop and VDroop are "technically" the differences between two voltage values. This is the reason why I concluded that VDroop is eliminated when using Offset because the "difference" between load and idle voltage is so big that it can't be considered a small change (originally what VDroop is all about). But I think this situation is similar to VDrop being "hidden" from us since the VCore is dynamically adjusted by the system when using Offset.


Exactly.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15517208*
> I swear that I saw my BCLK frequency hover by a bit in CPU-Z but I'm not sure if it does it all the time, I have to check. In this case, it is better to disable Spread Spectrum? What disadvantage do I get by doing that?


If you're getting less than 100.0MHz at all times, like say 98.0 MHz (which is common for Z68 boards), then yeah disabling CPU Spread Spectrum is recommended.

MSI has a great description of what CPU Spread Spectrum is for:
Quote:


> *Spread Spectrum*
> 
> When the mainboard's clock generator pulses, the extreme values (spikes) of the pulses create EMI (Electromagnetic Interference). The Spread Spectrum function reduces the EMI generated by modulating the pulses so that the spikes of the pulses are reduced to flatter curves.
> 
> *Important:*
> 
> If you do not have any EMI problem, leave the setting at [Disabled] for optimal system stability and performance. But if you are plagued by EMI, select the value of Spread Spectrum for EMI reduction.
> The greater the Spread Spectrum value is, the greater the EMI is reduced, and the system will become less stable. For the most suitable Spread Spectrum value, please consult your local EMI regulation.
> Remember to disable Spread Spectrum if you are overclocking because even a slight jitter can introduce a temporary boost in clock speed which may just cause your overclocked processor to lock up.


That last bullet point is ONLY for BCLK overclocking!







They're just covering their butts so that they don't have to use extra space in the manual just to explain that if you are not doing any BCLK overclocking then you don't have to disable CPU Spread Spectrum. I mean, it would also require them to find a way to explain why.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain;15517213*
> Just a question on idle voltages and clocks, guys:
> 
> What would be a safe range to aim for to prevent an idle B.S.O.D/lock-up? That's my concern right now, I think I'm okay with attaining a safe overclock. However, right now I'm watching my CPU-Z and my idle voltage @ 1600MHz is fluctuating between 0.976V and 1.048V! Is this something I should be concerned with? I guess my question is, what's the lowest voltage that can maintain the 1600MHz that's set by SpeedStep?


If you're using an Offset Voltage, then it's best to put your mind at ease from this by disabling C3 and C6 if you have that option in the UEFI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15517215*
> I was downloading the program from its website and the steps here: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/default.php says something about using PrimeNet (connecting to their servers) or something which I don't understand.


No. I think PrimeNet is for people who want to help "discover" new prime numbers.

Prime95's original purpose was to simply "discover" new prime numbers. One day, overclockers discovered that this program is a great way to test the stability of an overclocked system. So over time, Prime95's developer changed Prime95 so that a part of its GUI is designed specifically for us. In the beginning, it was nothing like this.

Study their site to learn more. I mean all of the answers are on their site.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;15517288*
> If you're getting less than 100.0MHz at all times, like say 98.0 MHz (which is common for Z68 boards), then yeah disabling CPU Spread Spectrum is recommended.
> 
> MSI has a great description of what CPU Spread Spectrum is for:
> 
> That last bullet point is ONLY for BCLK overclocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're just covering their butts so that they don't have to use extra space in the manual just to explain that if you are not doing any BCLK overclocking then you don't have to disable CPU Spread Spectrum. I mean, it would also require them to find a way to explain why.


What if I get around +/- 0.3~0.5 from 100MHz only, can I just leave Spread Spectrum at enabled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;15517288*
> No. I think PrimeNet is for people who want to help "discover" new prime numbers.
> 
> Prime95's original purpose was to simply "discover" new prime numbers. One day, overclockers discovered that this program is a great way to test the stability of an overclocked system. So over time, Prime95's developer changed Prime95 so that a part of its GUI is designed specifically for us. In the beginning, it was nothing like this.
> 
> Study their site to learn more. I mean all of the answers are on their site.


Ok, I just chose "just stress testing" and be done with it.

Now comes using it. I'm confused, lol. It is said in the OP to use 1344 and 1792 FFT sizes when stress testing. Quoting munaim1, it's:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14618583*
> selct custom blend
> Number of torure threads to run = 4
> Min FTT size = 1344
> Max FFT size 1344
> Memory to use = 7000
> TIme to run each FFT = 1 minute
> 
> Do the same for the 1792 and just change both FFT sizes and run each test for 15/20mins each. If you can pass both for that time it 'should' pass a 12hour custom blend test with all your available memory.


Is "time to run each FFT" the same as the "run time for each test (15/20 mins)"?

And if I pass the 1344 and 1792 test, which test is recommended to run for a long time and how long?


----------



## apSlain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;15517288*
> If you're using an Offset Voltage, then it's best to put your mind at ease from this by disabling C3 and C6 if you have that option in the UEFI.


Just did this. Idle voltage @ 1600MHz no longer drops below 1.000V now, which is definitely something that puts my mind at ease. However, I heard disabling C3/C6 States can affect your computer's ability to sleep? I'm not sure if this was something that pertained to the P67 Extreme4, or Sandy Bridge, or my SSD...I'm trying to track down where I read that information since I do use sleep frequently.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15517313*
> What if I get around +/- 0.3~0.5 from 100MHz only, can I just leave Spread Spectrum at enabled?


Just toggle CPU Spread Spectrum to see what the result is. If it means that it stays at 100.0 MHz as a result of disabling it, then leave it disabled. Or if you don't care, then leave it Enabled or Disabled. It's up to you. I mean, it's your system.







There's no right or wrong for this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15517313*
> Ok, I just chose "just stress testing" and be done with it.
> 
> Now comes using it. I'm confused, lol. It is said in the OP to use 1344 and 1792 FFT sizes when stress testing. Quoting munaim1, it's:
> 
> Is "time to run each FFT" the same as the "run time for each test (15/20 mins)"?


Nope. The "Time to run each FFT size" refers to how long it runs that FFT size for. If you set it for 1 minute and if you are focusing on just one FFT size, then it will repeatedly run that FFT size for 1 minute at a time for as long as you let Prime95 run.

So let's say you use Blend Custom and set both fields to 1792 and you say 1 minute. If you run Prime95 for 30 minutes, then you'll get 30 runs of 1792K. However, I noticed that if I leave it at 15, then I get about 15 different "iterations" of that 1792K as opposed to just 1 iteration at a time of 1792 (or whatever FFT I decide to use). Each iteration takes about 1 minute to complete.

So just using Blend Custom where you don't specify one single FFT size, but you still set it to 1 minute, all self-tests will complete in 1 minute a piece. So instead of taking several hours to go through all of the FFT sizes (15 minutes per FFT size), it takes 1 minute a piece. However again, there's only 1 "iteration" per self-test. Whether or not more iterations is more "effective" is beyond me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15517313*
> And if I pass the 1344 and 1792 test, which test is recommended to run for a long time and how long?


Prime95's Blend Custom without a specified FFT size in either box (leave the boxes alone), but with the time set to 15 minutes and the amount of memory set to about 90% of your installed memory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain;15517335*
> Just did this. Idle voltage @ 1600MHz no longer drops below 1.000V now, which is definitely something that puts my mind at ease. However, I heard disabling C3/C6 States can affect your computer's ability to sleep? I'm not sure if this was something that pertained to the P67 Extreme4, or Sandy Bridge, or my SSD...I'm trying to track down where I read that information since I do use sleep frequently.


I'm not sure. I don't remember much, but I personally thought I read that it's affected by Internal PLL Overvoltage or something.

Good question.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;15517359*
> Nope. The "Time to run each FFT size" refers to how long it runs that FFT size for. If you set it for 1 minute and if you are focusing on just one FFT size, then it will repeatedly run that FFT size for 1 minute at a time for as long as you let Prime95 run.
> 
> So let's say you use Blend Custom and set both fields to 1792 and you say 1 minute. If you run Prime95 for 30 minutes, then you'll get 30 runs of 1792K. However, I noticed that if I leave it at 15, then I get about 15 different "iterations" of that 1792K as opposed to just 1 iteration at a time of 1792 (or whatever FFT I decide to use). Each iteration takes about 1 minute to complete.
> 
> So just using Blend Custom where you don't specify one single FFT size, but you still set it to 1 minute, all self-tests will complete in 1 minute a piece. So instead of taking several hours to go through all of the FFT sizes (15 minutes per FFT size), it takes 1 minute a piece. However again, there's only 1 "iteration" per self-test. Whether or not more iterations is more "effective" is beyond me.


But the most common method is to use 1 minute, right?

I also want to confirm that the "iterations" per worker is indicated by the actual "tests" run in that worker thread, right? I tried using 1 minute and when I was done I checked worker 1 and noticed that sometimes it does Test 1 and Test 2 in 1 minute and sometimes it only does Test 1. Is this normal?

If one worker stops, does that indicate also a problem?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;15517359*
> Prime95's Blend Custom without a specified FFT size in either box (leave the boxes alone), but with the time set to 15 minutes and the amount of memory set to about 90% of your installed memory.


And the usual run for this is 12 hours minimum, right?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15517442*
> But the most common method is to use 1 minute, right?


I don't know, and I honestly think it doesn't matter. Some use 1 minute, others leave at 15. Some people probably even use a time other than 1 minute or 15 minutes.

There's no right or wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15517442*
> I also want to confirm that the "iterations" per worker is indicated by the actual "tests" run in that worker thread, right?


The reason why I used the word "iterations" is because Prime95 uses that word. Run a test and watch for it in each worker window. You will see the word "iteration" used.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15517442*
> I tried using 1 minute and when I was done I checked worker 1 and noticed that sometimes it does Test 1 and Test 2 in 1 minute and sometimes it only does Test 1. Is this normal?


Absolutely!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15517442*
> If one worker stops, does that indicate also a problem?


Yep. It means the overclock is not stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15517442*
> And the usual run for this is 12 hours minimum, right?


Some people would disagree and would say that 12 hours is ridiculously long, but I strongly disagree. If I had the time and the patience, then I would be considering 24-hours as my personal minimum.


----------



## apSlain

I agree with TwoCables on the Prime95 times. I think a twelve hour Prime95 Blend run then twelve hour idling would prove the rig's rock solid - if using offset.

I think I've got my 24/7 O.C. set. 4.5GHz @ 1.280V load, 1.6GHz @ .992V idle. Just got to run the tests and then we'll see. Just had a question (again):

What should I do with Package C State Support? I've disabled C3/C6 (those affected my SSD by the way, so disabling them was a good ieda) but I've got no idea about Package C State. My UEFI offers these options regarding it: [AUTO], [C6], [C2], [DISABLED].


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;15518063*
> Yep. It means the overclock is not stable.


Is it normal for worker #4 to be ALWAYS the on stopping? I'm trying to be stable at 4.7GHz right now and I'm at 1.405V in UEFI and worker #4 is consistently the one stopping.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15518549*
> Is it normal for worker #4 to be ALWAYS the on stopping? I'm trying to be stable at 4.7GHz right now and I'm at 1.405V in UEFI and worker #4 is consistently the one stopping.


I feel like I got workers stopping errors when I tried overclocking my memory more often than the cpu. But if your memory isn't OC'd might as well tweak the voltage up some more.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;15518558*
> I feel like I got workers stopping errors when I tried overclocking my memory more often than the cpu. But if your memory isn't OC'd might as well tweak the voltage up some more.


My memory isn't OC'd. They're actually downclocked to 1333MHz and at CAS9.

My concern really is why is it that only worker #4 is the one stopping all the time?


----------



## Rops84

This thread is becoming hard to track...so many people posting...
Not to mention time consuming...
But my passion for OC prevails that!


----------



## Infrantic

Got my CPU through 1344 and 1792 and have been running it stable for about a week now! When I have the time I'm gonna do a 12h blend test to join the club!








Thanks for the help from everyone


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15518598*
> My concern really is why is it that only worker #4 is the one stopping all the time?


Try increasing the vcore a notch and see if that works.


----------



## kevindd992002

Can running a Standard Blend Test for about 30 mins. replace running 1344 and 1792 FFT for 20 mins. each when looking for your overclock?

Also, what parameter would make me want to stop overclocking more? VCore reaching too high, temp limits, or anything in particular?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15518955*
> Can running a Standard Blend Test for about 30 mins. replace running 1344 and 1792 FFT for 20 mins. each when looking for your overclock?
> 
> Also, what parameter would make me want to stop overclocking more? VCore reaching too high, temp limits, or anything in particular?


It's up to you how you 'find' your overclock, whether it be by standard blend test or the 1344/1792 FFT's. I would recommend the 1344/1792 but check if it works best for you.

Would be either vcore and/or temps. You decide which it is.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15519004*
> It's up to you how you 'find' your overclock, whether it be by standard blend test or the 1344/1792 FFT's. I would recommend the 1344/1792 but check if it works best for you.


But generally, they do provide the same effect in stress testing quickly?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15519028*
> But generally, they do provide the same effect in stress testing quickly?


Not really because those FFT's are suppose to be the hardest on SB therefore making it a little easier when finding your overclock, however they can be unreliable as I said before but if it works for *you* then that's good.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

After 3 hours of testing the best fan setup for the H100 I got temps down to 23'C/52'C. Voltage now at 1.24v @ 4.8 stable-ish.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15519144*
> After 3 hours of testing the best fan setup for the H100 I got temps down to 23'C/52'C. Voltage now at 1.24v @ 4.8 stable-ish.


Wow very impressive!!! Can't wait to see your screenie


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15519144*
> After 3 hours of testing the best fan setup for the H100 I got temps down to 23'C/52'C. Voltage now at 1.24v @ 4.8 stable-ish.


1.24v at 4.8Ghz what the fudge.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

It's not without a catch. PLL/VCCIO/VCCSA are all set high, all other settings are extreme and 1333 ram.
BCLK is 100 though.

Golden chip, yessir!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15519144*
> After 3 hours of testing the best fan setup for the H100 I got temps down to 23'C/52'C. Voltage now at 1.24v @ 4.8 stable-ish.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15519217*
> It's not without a catch. PLL/VCCIO/VCCSA are all set high, all other settings are extreme and 1333 ram.
> BCLK is 100 though.
> 
> Golden chip, yessir!


I'm stress testing right now at 4.7GHz 1.405V! Envious of your chip


----------



## Crabby654

God dang you are lucky sir. I think today I am going to push my i7 to 5Ghz with HT on and see what voltage and temps I get...I'm feeling 1.45v would be "safe" and 75c full load would be safe...I hope


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15518729*
> This thread is becoming hard to track...so many people posting...
> Not to mention time consuming...
> But my passion for OC prevails that!


LOL it does get difficult sometimes, I wouldn't be suprised if this thread surpasses 1000 pages before Ivy.









Hopefully I may adopt a similar thread for Ivy Bridge, we'll see









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15519217*
> It's not without a catch. PLL/VCCIO/VCCSA are all set high, all other settings are extreme and 1333 ram.
> BCLK is 100 though.
> 
> Golden chip, yessir!


LLC on extreme? did you set the voltage to 1.24v or is that your load voltage in cpu-z?

Can we see a screenshot of prime please, that would be awesome


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain;15518463*
> I agree with TwoCables on the Prime95 times. I think a twelve hour Prime95 Blend run then twelve hour idling would prove the rig's rock solid - if using offset.


What I mean by 24 hours is a goal of getting my system stable enough to run Prime95 for 24 hours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain;15518463*
> I think I've got my 24/7 O.C. set. 4.5GHz @ 1.280V load, 1.6GHz @ .992V idle. Just got to run the tests and then we'll see. Just had a question (again):
> 
> What should I do with Package C State Support? I've disabled C3/C6 (those affected my SSD by the way, so disabling them was a good ieda) but I've got no idea about Package C State. My UEFI offers these options regarding it: [AUTO], [C6], [C2], [DISABLED].


I have no idea, so experiment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15518955*
> Can running a Standard Blend Test for about 30 mins. replace running 1344 and 1792 FFT for 20 mins. each when looking for your overclock?


No because it takes longer than 30 minutes for Prime95 to get to these FFT sizes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15518955*
> Also, what parameter would make me want to stop overclocking more? VCore reaching too high, temp limits, or anything in particular?


This is up to each individual.


----------



## eThix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15519144*
> After 3 hours of testing the best fan setup for the H100 I got temps down to 23'C/52'C. Voltage now at 1.24v @ 4.8 stable-ish.


You going to post a screencap or?


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15519234*
> LOL it does get difficult sometimes, I wouldn't be suprised if this thread surpasses 1000 pages before Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I may adopt a similar thread for Ivy Bridge, we'll see


I hope u do cause ill be on board the train that goes over Ivy Bridge!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15519549*
> I hope u do cause ill be on board the train that goes over Ivy Bridge!


On my list of 'things to do' lol


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15519217*
> It's not without a catch. PLL/VCCIO/VCCSA are all set high, all other settings are extreme and 1333 ram.
> BCLK is 100 though.
> 
> Golden chip, yessir!


Just a word of warning,high PLL voltage will kill a chip quicker than any other voltage.


----------



## eThix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15519217*
> It's not without a catch. PLL/VCCIO/VCCSA are all set high, all other settings are extreme and 1333 ram.
> BCLK is 100 though.
> 
> Golden chip, yessir!


Why would you increase your VTT and run 1333Mhz? Whats the point? It will only increase your temps, you should only touch it if you oc your ram. Makes no sense.









Also what is the point of increasing the System Agent voltage, mind telling us?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eThix;15521139*
> Why would you increase your VTT and run 1333Mhz? Whats the point? It will only increase your temps, you should only touch it if you oc your ram. Makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what is the point of increasing the System Agent voltage, mind telling us?


Probably because he thinks he is On The Righteous Path


----------



## coastgm

munaim1,

I am updating my overclock results posted 3 weeks ago. I swapped out my memory for G.Skill F3-17000CL11Q-16GBXL and with the information in this forum, I was able to achieve a stable overclock of 5.0ghz. I ran the Pime95 torture test for 30 hours and then stopped it.


----------



## ~Kilgore~

Here's the bios template for my 4.5GHz overclock. Any views are appreciated since I am new to overclocking.


----------



## coastgm

Here are my BIOS settings for my overclock:


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coastgm;15521550*
> munaim1,
> 
> I am updating my overclock results posted 3 weeks ago. I swapped out my memory for G.Skill F3-17000CL11Q-16GBXL and with the information in this forum, I was able to achieve a stable overclock of 5.0ghz. I ran the Pime95 torture test for 30 hours and then stopped it.


Do you really that that high vcore to achieve 5.0?


----------



## coastgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;15522399*
> Do you really that that high vcore to achieve 5.0?


Yes.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coastgm;15521550*
> munaim1,
> 
> I am updating my overclock results posted 3 weeks ago. I swapped out my memory for G.Skill F3-17000CL11Q-16GBXL and with the information in this forum, I was able to achieve a stable overclock of 5.0ghz. I ran the Pime95 torture test for 30 hours and then stopped it.


Care with that Vcore...
U r on the top border value...
If ur CPU dies please post here...i m not saying that it will, but if it does i would like to know...
There is so much members OC the hell out of this chips and none reported bricked CPU...i find it hard to be so...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Kilgore~;15521578*
> Here's the bios template for my 4.5GHz overclock. Any views are appreciated since I am new to overclocking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coastgm;15521702*
> Here are my BIOS settings for my overclock:


Thanks guys. Added +rep


----------



## Crabby654

Here is my UEFI settings for my overclock. I am actually curious if I am doing anything majorly wrong or weird. A "hey moron what are you doing?" would be much appreciated if anything is silly with my settings


----------



## coastgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15523995*
> Care with that Vcore...
> U r on the top border value...
> If ur CPU dies please post here...i m not saying that it will, but if it does i would like to know...
> There is so much members OC the hell out of this chips and none reported bricked CPU...i find it hard to be so...


I will let you know.


----------



## rendog

*munaim1*........I was just going to ask for some advice and then I noticed your i5-2500K says DEAD in your signature.

Did something happen?


----------



## TwoCables

*Crabby654: *wow, your settings are absolutely perfect!! Also, I love that you were able to get your CPU PLL down to 1.60V! Impressive! Plus, you have HT enabled with 48x and yet you can have Internal PLL Overvoltage disabled! Impressive again!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rendog*


*munaim1*........I was just going to ask for some advice and then I noticed your i5-2500K says DEAD in your signature.

Did something happen?



I think it died while testing a motherboard last week, not much to say about it really. Motherboard flashed for a split second and took my CPU with it, well that's what I think, all I know that my baby is dead. Not to worry, sorting RMA and I'll order another tomorrow and be up and running again, hope I get another golden chip.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


*Crabby654: *wow, your settings are absolutely perfect!! Also, I love that you were able to get your CPU PLL down to 1.60V! Impressive! Plus, you have HT enabled with 48x and yet you can have Internal PLL Overvoltage disabled! Impressive again!



Nice to see you here bud!!!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I think it died while testing a motherboard last week, not much to say about it really. Motherboard flashed for a split second and took my CPU with it, well that's what I think, all I know that my baby is dead. Not to worry, sorting RMA and I'll order another tomorrow and be up and running again, hope I get another golden chip.

Nice to see you here bud!!!










Thank you! It's good to be here!

I don't want to join though because I don't have enough information to provide, but I am having fun being here so far!


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


*Crabby654: *wow, your settings are absolutely perfect!! Also, I love that you were able to get your CPU PLL down to 1.60V! Impressive! Plus, you have HT enabled with 48x and yet you can have Internal PLL Overvoltage disabled! Impressive again!


Hmm see when I did my 12+ test I do not remember if I had PLL Overvoltage on or off, is this something I should look into? I am also pretty sure I had my PLL Voltage on auto during the 12+ hour test..hmm maybe I should re-run it.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Thank you! It's good to be here!

I don't want to join though because I don't have enough information to provide, but I am having fun being here so far!


Not to worry all in good time, it's a great place to be


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

how is it going with your new mobo and case? Did you get some problems with it?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crabby654*


Hmm see when I did my 12+ test I do not remember if I had PLL Overvoltage on or off, is this something I should look into? I am also pretty sure I had my PLL Voltage on auto during the 12+ hour test..hmm maybe I should re-run it.


Nah, because the main reason for using Internal PLL Overvoltage is to get a system to boot that won't boot when the multiplier was increased.


----------



## coastgm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coastgm*


munaim1,

I am updating my overclock results posted 3 weeks ago. I swapped out my memory for G.Skill F3-17000CL11Q-16GBXL and with the information in this forum, I was able to achieve a stable overclock of 5.0ghz. I ran the Pime95 torture test for 30 hours and then stopped it.


munaim1,

I am not sure you saw this posting from yesterday since I have not seen the update posted yet. Thanks for posting the templates.


----------



## rendog

Double Post....see below


----------



## rendog

Munaim1,

Sorry to hear that happened.

From what I can tell, i'm stable at 4.5 with 1.33volts (ran prime 95 custom blends following munaim1's instructions). Please look over my settings to make sure I did things right.

What should be my next step?


----------



## doni007

Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a while and really lots of good info here! 
I wanna ask about PLL voltage. I am currently stable (sort of







tested for 4 hours Prime95 standard blend, will do a 12+ hr soon) @ 4.5GHz, 1.296~1.304v. My PLL is at 1.7v. Will lowering it to 1.4~1.6v make me stable on less vcore? Also, I know high PLL damages the chip faster but what about these low PLL voltages?

Another thing too: I have LLC on Ultra high (75%) but my voltages still swings between 1.296 and 1.304, what should I do?

This is my first OC ever so please bear with me








Sorry for my bad english


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coastgm*


munaim1,

I am updating my overclock results posted 3 weeks ago. I swapped out my memory for G.Skill F3-17000CL11Q-16GBXL and with the information in this forum, I was able to achieve a stable overclock of 5.0ghz. I ran the Pime95 torture test for 30 hours and then stopped it.



Sorry for the late reply, Yeah I'll update your submission right now.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crabby654*


Here is my UEFI settings for my overclock. I am actually curious if I am doing anything majorly wrong or weird. A "hey moron what are you doing?" would be much appreciated if anything is silly with my settings










THanks for the BIOS screenie's bud, will add it to the BIOS template sheet thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rendog*


Munaim1,

Sorry to hear that happened.

From what I can tell, i'm stable at 4.5 with 1.33volts (ran prime 95 custom blends following munaim1's instructions). Please look over my settings to make sure I did things right.

What should be my next step?


Settings look fine, stress test it and increase the multi then stress again and if it fails increase the vcore, keep doin gthat until you reach your desired overclock. Try and keep the temps below 85c when stress testing.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *doni007*


Hey guys, I've been following this thread for a while and really lots of good info here! 
I wanna ask about PLL voltage. I am currently stable (sort of







tested for 4 hours Prime95 standard blend, will do a 12+ hr soon) @ 4.5GHz, 1.296~1.304v. My PLL is at 1.7v. Will lowering it to 1.4~1.6v make me stable on less vcore? Also, I know high PLL damages the chip faster but what about these low PLL voltages?

Another thing too: I have LLC on Ultra high (75%) but my voltages still swings between 1.296 and 1.304, what should I do?

This is my first OC ever so please bear with me








Sorry for my bad english










Some people have reported that lowering PLL voltage has helped reduce the vcore a little, you can try that. I know that reducing PLL voltage your temps will improve a little. Hwne I dropped my PLL voltage from 1.7v to 1.55v, my loads temps were 2/3c lower. Low PLL voltages should be fine.

LLC is there to help against vdroop. Vdroop is the difference between the UEFI and cpu-z load voltage. Ultra high does seem to do a good job when using manual voltage, however I would recommend dropping to High and increasing the voltage to your desired load voltage. When I did that it did help the voltage flucuation. Try that and see what happens. Good luck


----------



## coastgm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Sorry for the late reply, Yeah I'll update your submission right now.









THanks for the BIOS screenie's bud, will add it to the BIOS template sheet thanks









Settings look fine, stress test it and increase the multi then stress again and if it fails increase the vcore, keep doin gthat until you reach your desired overclock. Try and keep the temps below 85c when stress testing.









Some people have reported that lowering PLL voltage has helped reduce the vcore a little, you can try that. I know that reducing PLL voltage your temps will improve a little. Hwne I dropped my PLL voltage from 1.7v to 1.55v, my loads temps were 2/3c lower. Low PLL voltages should be fine.

LLC is there to help against vdroop. Vdroop is the difference between the UEFI and cpu-z load voltage. Ultra high does seem to do a good job when using manual voltage, however I would recommend dropping to High and increasing the voltage to your desired load voltage. When I did that it did help the voltage flucuation. Try that and see what happens. Good luck










Thanks munaim1


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coastgm*


Thanks munaim1


You're most welcome, thread can get a little busy that's why I sometimes I need a little heads up on posts's that I may have missed


----------



## rendog

Thanks munaim1.

Is my ram correct? It is 1600mhz.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

800Mhz is correct, it's DDR, so it shows the actual speed. DDR means double data rate, 800 doubles to 1600.

-

This thread helped me get my voltage right down







Loving the temps now.










Changed the H100 fans to Akasa 1225CSF fans. Unbelievable performance, 110% better than delta's or wings.

Yes, 41'C is my max temp on load.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rendog;15536346*
> Thanks munaim1.
> 
> Is my ram correct? It is 1600mhz.


Yeah all good!!!

DDR = Double Data Rate.

Cpu-z show the memory clock rate not the effective clock speed. The memory clock rate is 800 and the effective speed is 1600.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15536385*
> Yeah all good!!!
> 
> DDR = Double Data Rate.
> 
> Cpu-z show the memory clock rate not the effective clock speed. The memory clock rate is 800 and the effective speed is 1600.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


Didn't know that! nice


----------



## Rops84

Sorry to hear about the CPU dying Munami1....









Now i feel bad for posting about no one reporting brcked ones...
















Will u be getting the new i7 2700k now?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15536852*
> Sorry to hear about the CPU dying Munami1....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i feel bad for posting about no one reporting brcked ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will u be getting the new i7 2700k now?


No worries bud, these things happen lol

Nah no way, 2500k until Ivy. Should be here on Thursday









I think motherboard killed it while I was testing a P8P67 Deluxe couple weeks ago, not sure what the hell happened, cpu was running stock aswell.


----------



## jach11

Finally decided to do the full 12 hour prime


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15536900*
> No worries bud, these things happen lol
> 
> Nah no way, 2500k until Ivy. Should be here on Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think motherboard killed it while I was testing a P8P67 Deluxe couple weeks ago, not sure what the hell happened, cpu was running stock aswell.


I dont think it helps but it could of been a number of things...

cooler backplate short-circuting solders on the back of the mobo, bad psu 24 pin connector contact, bent MOBO pins, bad quality control in the factory...etc.

Is the MOBO still functional?

And btw. i ll go Ivy but ill wait to see how it preforms before i get me one...and it is going to be K series(or equivalent) for sure!


----------



## qiqi1021

While checking up on the latest BIOS for my board I noticed this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> ======== *GIGABYTE VIRTUAL BIOS*(English/German)=========
> 
> GA-Z68X-UD7
> GA-P67A-UD7
> GA-P67A-UD5
> GA-P67A-UD4
> GA-P67A-UD3
> GA-H67A-UD3H


Source

Should help with Giga owners posting BIOS settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15517208*
> I swear that I saw my BCLK frequency hover by a bit in CPU-Z but I'm not sure if it does it all the time, I have to check. In this case, it is better to disable Spread Spectrum? What disadvantage do I get by doing that?


No disadvantages to disabling it, only advantages. Regardless of CPU/chipset it should pretty much always be disabled and especially when overclocking, as ASUS describes it on my Rampage Formula "disable may enhance stability when overclocking". It does nothing unless you're in an environment with heavy EMI like an electrical power plant or near industrial equipment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;15517288*
> If you're getting less than 100.0MHz at all times, like say 98.0 MHz (which is common for Z68 boards), then yeah disabling CPU Spread Spectrum is recommended.


No necessarily for all boards though, on my UD4 stock BCLK is always 99.8 and disabling Spread Spectrum does nothing and I have to manually set BCLK to 100.2. Although Gigabyte does make up for it by setting the default multi to +1 for some reason, ie. for 2500K 34x and 2600K 35x.







Was so confusing when I first booted up at 3393MHz.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;15517288*
> If you're getting less than 100.0MHz at all times, like say 98.0 MHz (which is common for Z68 boards), then yeah disabling CPU Spread Spectrum is recommended.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiqi1021;15537508*
> No necessarily for all boards though, on my UD4 stock BCLK is always 99.8 and disabling Spread Spectrum does nothing and I have to manually set BCLK to 100.2. Although Gigabyte does make up for it by setting the default multi to +1 for some reason, ie. for 2500K 34x and 2600K 35x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was so confusing when I first booted up at 3393MHz.


This is also the case with my MSI Z68-GD65, all of MSI's bios versions for this board have the bclk at 99.8. Disabling Spread Spectrum does not change this.
As recommended on the MSI Forums, I set the bclk in the bios to 10010 from the default 10000 to overcome this annoying flaw, which actually sets it at 100.2 which is the closest denominator.

There is some indication at that forum that the latest beta bios may have this issue resolved, not confirmed yet though.
What is weird is that I had a P67 version of this board previously, and the earliest bios had the proper bclk of 100 by default, then a few months ago all of MSI's bios changed it to 98.2.
I'd sure like to know if there is a valid reason for some boards to have a default 98.2 bclk, and why did MSI change theirs from 100 to 98.2?


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15536370*
> 800Mhz is correct, it's DDR, so it shows the actual speed. DDR means double data rate, 800 doubles to 1600.
> 
> -
> 
> This thread helped me get my voltage right down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the temps now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed the H100 fans to Akasa 1225CSF fans. Unbelievable performance, 110% better than delta's or wings.
> 
> Yes, 41'C is my max temp on load.


Lets see you join the club


----------



## metacore

Hey guys,

Here is my 4.5ghz submission:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Going to go for 5ghz now


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


Lets see you join the club

















I think he's confusing "VID" with "VCORE,and 41c at 4.8ghz full load,hmmmm.


----------



## Crabby654

So I'm curious if anyone else is getting this issue. I use the CPU Meter for windows 7 sidebar widget junk and it would actually spike properly when playing games and what not. But ever since I disabled C3 and C6 I will always get spikes on Cores 2, 4, 6, 7 to between 18-40% usage. I mean I don't notice any stuttering or anything weird happening. But it just seems to always happen now when I disabled C3 and C6. Any thoughts?


----------



## ohioviper

Would be nice if the spreadsheet included the motherboard used.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jach11*


Finally decided to do the full 12 hour prime










Thanks bud, Will add it to the spreadsheet in a moment. Thanks for contributing to the thread.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rops84*


I dont think it helps but it could of been a number of things...

cooler backplate short-circuting solders on the back of the mobo, bad psu 24 pin connector contact, bent MOBO pins, bad quality control in the factory...etc.

Is the MOBO still functional?

And btw. i ll go Ivy but ill wait to see how it preforms before i get me one...and it is going to be K series(or equivalent) for sure!










I think it probably motherboard short and killed the cpu. No the deluxe is dead. My new cpu should arrive tomorrow.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metacore*


Hey guys,

Here is my 4.5ghz submission Going to go for 5ghz now










Thanks bud, Will add it to the spreadsheet in a moment. Thanks for contributing to the thread.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crabby654*


So I'm curious if anyone else is getting this issue. I use the CPU Meter for windows 7 sidebar widget junk and it would actually spike properly when playing games and what not. But ever since I disabled C3 and C6 I will always get spikes on Cores 2, 4, 6, 7 to between 18-40% usage. I mean I don't notice any stuttering or anything weird happening. But it just seems to always happen now when I disabled C3 and C6. Any thoughts?


Not sure bud, could be something in background causing it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ohioviper*


Would be nice if the spreadsheet included the motherboard used.


I use to have it like that but it the overclocking trully lies within the cpu and not really the motherboard.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_









*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 190 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:



*Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask or post your problem here*


----------



## turrican9

Are you people using ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 motherboards using CPU Spread Spectrum at Auto when at 100MHz BCLK?

I've had some trouble with it. My rock stable 4.7GHz overclock suddenly became unstable until I disabled Spread Spectrum. I thought it should be enabled when at 100MHz BCLK and only disabled when running higher BCLK?

Thoughts?


----------



## csm725

I enable mine. It should be Enabled on yours too? (P8P67 Pro B3 45*100)


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I enable mine. It should be Enabled on yours too? (P8P67 Pro B3 45*100)


Well, I've not tried with it enabled, only AUTO, and it sometimes make previous stable overclocks unstable. Mind you, this is at 4700MHz and 4800MHz.

I'm not sure this will happen at lower frequencies too.


----------



## csm725

Try Enabling it then.


----------



## moorhen2

When overclocking,"Spread Spectrum"should be Disabled,unless you experience high "electro magnetic interferance",ie you live next to a power station,lol!!


----------



## csm725

Let me check what mine is set as.
Edit
CPU Spread Spectrum - Enabled
VRM Spread Spectrum - Disabled


----------



## munaim1

Mine is usually set to enabled.


----------



## turrican9

Don't know, but seems using CPU Spread Spectrum at Auto will cause unstability at previous stable overclocks for me sometimes.

However, Enabled or Disabled seem fine. Also, now it seems to work using LLC at High and compensating the Offset to get about the same Load Vcore VS LLC at Ultra High. This way I get a little higher Idle Voltage, and seems I can have C3/C6 at Auto instead of disabled. Getting about the same Idle Vcore at LLC High with C3/C6 at Auto VS LLC Ultra high and C3/C6 Disabled.


----------



## doni007

Hey munaim1, I got my PLL to 1.4v and wow it booted and gave lower temps (1~2C) though I lowered my Vcore by 0.010 and got a worker failure after 2 mins. Should I try to go lower than 1.4v PLL?
About LLC too much trouble at High; I guess I'll leave it on Ultra for aw while. 
Thanks again!


----------



## doni007

sorry double post


----------



## munaim1

If the worker is failing increase the vcore.


----------



## ohioviper

Quote:


> I use to have it like that but it the overclocking trully lies within the cpu and not really the motherboard.


I am starting to come to the conclusion that is not exactly true. Ive done a good bit of reading and it would seem the Gigabyte z68 boards cant get over 4.5 but yet the same cpu can hit 5.0 in an Asus ? Anyone over 4.5 stable on a Gigabyte z68 ?


----------



## FoLmEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohioviper;15548330*
> I am starting to come to the conclusion that is not exactly true. Ive done a good bit of reading and it would seem the Gigabyte z68 boards cant get over 4.5 but yet the same cpu can hit 5.0 in an Asus ? Anyone over 4.5 stable on a Gigabyte z68 ?


Yup. Stable @ 4.9.

That's a very strange conclusion to be honest


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;15544187*
> Are you people using ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 motherboards using CPU Spread Spectrum at Auto when at 100MHz BCLK?
> 
> I've had some trouble with it. My rock stable 4.7GHz overclock suddenly became unstable until I disabled Spread Spectrum. I thought it should be enabled when at 100MHz BCLK and only disabled when running higher BCLK?
> 
> Thoughts?


Actually, I think if you're using a manual VRM frequency it automatically disabled spread spectrum whether you set it as enabled in the bios or not, using auto VRM with spread spectrum, you may need to set the phase control to a higher setting at higher multi.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Are you people using ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 motherboards using CPU Spread Spectrum at Auto when at 100MHz BCLK?

I've had some trouble with it. My rock stable 4.7GHz overclock suddenly became unstable until I disabled Spread Spectrum. I thought it should be enabled when at 100MHz BCLK and only disabled when running higher BCLK?

Thoughts?


I couldn't post with 100.00MHz, didn't know about CPUSS at the time, so I just set it to 100.3 and it booted fine.


----------



## TheDarkBeast

I have a p8p67m pro mobo and when i have pll activated/auto my pc wont boot from sleep and i was able to get 4.5ghz 1.296vcore load but now i have to have it at 1.36v without pll active


----------



## Altstadt

Here's my submission.









~Altstadt

*Try this picture*


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


Actually, I think if you're using a manual VRM frequency it automatically disabled spread spectrum whether you set it as enabled in the bios or not, using auto VRM with spread spectrum, you may need to set the phase control to a higher setting at higher multi.


CPU Spread Spectrum Enabled became unstable at my tested 4.7GHz HIGH LLC settings. So I've disabled it again.

When CPU Spread Spectrum was at Auto, previously rock stable overclocks could suddenly not be Prime 95 Blend stable anymore. Was probably related to reboots or when system had been shut down.

And yes, I'm using manual VRM.

I will have to do more research and testing. If CPU Spread Spectrum at Disabled proves stable over time, I've found my problem.

Also seems different people are getting different results with regards to many things, even if their using the same motherboard.

I will report back.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


I couldn't post with 100.00MHz, didn't know about CPUSS at the time, so I just set it to 100.3 and it booted fine.


Interesting!


----------



## ohioviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;15549625*
> Yup. Stable @ 4.9.
> 
> That's a very strange conclusion to be honest


Well Ive made it to 4.9 but no luck with 5.0 as of yet.

Would you mind posting your bios template ?


----------



## doni007

Hey again guys, seems my last core is always the one failing (even after 11 hrs all other workers are fine), is this normal?


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doni007*


Hey again guys, seems my last core is always the one failing (even after 11 hrs all other workers are fine), is this normal?


that happens when you not got enough vcore.
so up it 1 notch and try again.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altstadt*


Here's my submission.









~Altstadt

*Try this picture*


Looks great, will add you in a moment. Thanks for contributing to the thread









Quote:



Originally Posted by *doni007*


Hey again guys, seems my last core is always the one failing (even after 11 hrs all other workers are fine), is this normal?



Normal, increase the vcore value to the next available one and that should do it.


----------



## Altstadt

Cool, thanks munaim1!










~Altstadt


----------



## SEVINN

I have been stable with the following for about 5 hrs prime so far. I just want to see what you guys think of the vcore before I leave it here 24/7 (after it is stable in 7 more hours of course).

This is coming off a board that I couldn't get to post at 46x multiplier just last week (Dr Debug code 70), so I was pretty excited once I finally got something to stick.










Highest core temp I've seen is 69 (I wish everything was like my faulty sensor on core 0 which is always 10C lower) with this vcore.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## doni007

So here is what I've done:

upped vcore from 1.288 to 1.296 (offset)

1.
45x multiplier
PLL 1.71???
prime 95: passed 1344, failed 1792 (6 minutes)

2.
45x multiplier
PLL 1.4
prime 95: failed 1792 (3 minutes)

Restarted later

3.
45x multiplier
PLL 1.4
prime 95: failed 1792 (17 minutes)

I'm completely lost right now, what should I do?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doni007;15556478*
> So here is what I've done:
> 
> upped vcore from 1.288 to 1.296 (offset)
> 
> 1.
> 45x multiplier
> PLL 1.71???
> prime 95: passed 1344, failed 1792 (6 minutes)
> 
> 2.
> 45x multiplier
> PLL 1.4
> prime 95: failed 1792 (3 minutes)
> 
> Restarted later
> 
> 3.
> 45x multiplier
> PLL 1.4
> prime 95: failed 1792 (17 minutes)
> 
> I'm completely lost right now, what should I do?


I would say PLL @1,4v is too low,it varies from chip to chip,but i would look at going higher,1.8v is the default voltage,but some chips need more than this,some need less,but 1.4v is very low.


----------



## csm725

Try 1.5V and then 1.55V.


----------



## doni007

thanks guys! I'll try


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15546104*
> If the worker is failing increase the vcore.


I thought it would be better to increase VCCIO and PLL Voltage first before increeasing Vcore?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15557005*
> I thought it would be better to increase VCCIO and PLL Voltage first before increeasing Vcore?


Worker failing is generaly vcore,a chip will allways have a core that is slightly weaker,so will require more vcore to stable it.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doni007;15556478*
> So here is what I've done:
> 
> upped vcore from 1.288 to 1.296 (offset)
> 
> 1.
> 45x multiplier
> PLL 1.71???
> prime 95: passed 1344, failed 1792 (6 minutes)
> 
> 2.
> 45x multiplier
> PLL 1.4
> prime 95: failed 1792 (3 minutes)
> 
> Restarted later
> 
> 3.
> 45x multiplier
> PLL 1.4
> prime 95: failed 1792 (17 minutes)
> 
> I'm completely lost right now, what should I do?


following up on test 3, I would say try running a 12hour blend test and see how that works for you. If the PLL votlage is working for you then that's fine, as long as you see improvements (which you can, judging by those duration changes in prime) then then it's fine.

*EDIT:*

If test 2 and 3 were exaclty the same settings then it's safe to say that the FFT's you're using aren't working for you. Stick to standard blend test with custom RAM.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Hey mun, one of my work isnt working does that mean i need to up my vcore?

Like the 3 workers are stress testing but other one isnt doing anything.


----------



## mgrman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;15557826*
> Hey mun, one of my work isnt working does that mean i need to up my vcore?
> 
> Like the 3 workers are stress testing but other one isnt doing anything.


Yeah, if the worker failed then up the vcore a notch.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15557005*
> I thought it would be better to increase VCCIO and PLL Voltage first before increeasing Vcore?


Do this:

Multi 45

Vcore ~ 1.3-1.315 V

PLL ~ 1.55V

VCCIO ~ 1.1V

RAM Voltage ~ 1-2 increments over the default one

Please post if u have any progress with this.


----------



## SEVINN

Here's my 4.7 proof before I forget, but I'm working on a higher clock! My chip doesn't seem all that great. I can get 4.5 on 1.29V, but 4.6 requires 1.33 and 4.7 requires my vid of 1.38.









I will post bios screens when I get home from work today.

Forgot to put my cooling in the notepad, but it is an EK Supreme HF > mcr320 with 3 scythe ultra kaze fans pulling > mcp655 pump and xspc 5.25" dual bay res.

If it is acceptable I will take another screenshot (although I have paused testing for now since it made 12 hrs) including that info, otherwise I'll post again tomorrow and remember to put everything.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrman;15557852*
> Yeah, if the worker failed then up the vcore a notch.


but the worker didnt fail though, was just doing a quick test with 1792


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEVINN;15558202*
> Here's my 4.7 proof before I forget, but I'm working on a higher clock! My chip doesn't seem all that great. I can get 4.5 on 1.29V, but 4.6 requires 1.33 and 4.7 requires my vid of 1.38.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post bios screens when I get home from work today.
> 
> Forgot to put my cooling in the notepad, but it is an EK Supreme HF > mcr320 with 3 scythe ultra kaze fans pulling > mcp655 pump and xspc 5.25" dual bay res.
> 
> If it is acceptable I will take another screenshot (although I have paused testing for now since it made 12 hrs) including that info, otherwise I'll post again tomorrow and remember to put everything.


Ur chip seems to need the same Vcore for 4.5, 4.6 and 4.7 ghz as mine...
Did u try the offset voltage?
U can possibly shave off 0.02V by using offset...


----------



## McDown

Here's my new toy. The chip is not the best and I put way too much tim but I got my 5ghz and it will do for now.


----------



## SEVINN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15559138*
> Ur chip seems to need the same Vcore for 4.5, 4.6 and 4.7 ghz as mine...
> Did u try the offset voltage?
> U can possibly shave off 0.02V by using offset...


Yeah I'm currently using offset at 0V, manual does indeed require .05 extra vcore for every clock.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEVINN;15560000*
> Yeah I'm currently using offset at 0V, manual does indeed require .05 extra vcore for every clock.


Try it like that and dont go too low on the PLL... 1.55 i think is the sweetspot...

I noticed that PLL has an impact on my workers in a way if i set it too low my 4th worker fails, and if i put it too high my 2nd worker fails...(at e.g. 1.3 Vcore)


----------



## SEVINN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15560124*
> Try it like that and dont go too low on the PLL... 1.55 i think is the sweetspot...
> 
> I noticed that PLL has an impact on my workers in a way if i set it too low my 4th worker fails, and if i put it too high my 2nd worker fails...(at e.g. 1.3 Vcore)


Unfortunately mine seems to like a bit more on the PLL side of things. 1.6-1.7 is where mine likes it (with pll overvolt on).


----------



## SightUp

I just got some low voltage ram. This will in turn help my overclock right?


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15560319*
> I just got some low voltage ram. This will in turn help my overclock right?


Not much...but ur case will be a bit cooler...


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15560415*
> Not much...but ur case will be a bit cooler...


Noob Question, how do you even OC the RAM in SB? besides tighting the timings

Increase the FSB?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;15561047*
> Noob Question, how do you even OC the RAM in SB? besides tighting the timings
> 
> Increase the FSB?


BCLK, but i won't recommend that at all.


----------



## doni007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15557149*
> following up on test 3, I would say try running a 12hour blend test and see how that works for you. If the PLL votlage is working for you then that's fine, as long as you see improvements (which you can, judging by those duration changes in prime) then then it's fine.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> If test 2 and 3 were exaclty the same settings then it's safe to say that the FFT's you're using aren't working for you. Stick to standard blend test with custom RAM.


I did the test and it failed after 3 hours @1.55 + one increment PLL
I'll try Rops84 suggestion and see what happens


----------



## McLaren_F1

Worker 1, Worker 3, Worker 4 all running faster than Worker 2
What does that mean?

Example


----------



## munaim1

That's normal bud^^


----------



## turrican9

Agree with *munaim1* here.. It's normal..


----------



## Tabzilla

Here's my submission!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I'm working on 4.8GHz right now at 1.344v. If it passes, I'll work on lowering the voltage. I have done an hour and it has been fine, but that is not nearly enough.

Man, these things can overclock like crazy.

I'll edit the post ofter 12 or so hours of P95.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Here's my submission finally.







Hopefully I've got enough info on the screenshot.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tabzilla*


Here's my submission!


Thank you very much for contributing to the thread, appreciate your efforts. Excellent overclock









Added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


I'm working on 4.8GHz right now at 1.344v. If it passes, I'll work on lowering the voltage. I have done an hour and it has been fine, but that is not nearly enough.

Man, these things can overclock like crazy.

I'll edit the post ofter 12 or so hours of P95.


Cool, look forward to seeing your submission









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Here's my submission finally.







Hopefully I've got enough info on the screenshot.


ummmm where's realtemp bud??









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_









*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 190 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:



*UPDATING SPREADSHEET*


----------



## nekromantik

pioneerisloud thats incorrect.
you need to show 12 hours plus on realtemp


----------



## pioneerisloud

Ahh well screw it then, I tried.

I don't use Realtemp, it conflicts with AIDA64.









I did show the temps in the notepad though. Pulled right off my sidebar.


----------



## SEVINN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Thank you very much for contributing to the thread, appreciate your efforts. Excellent overclock









Added









Cool, look forward to seeing your submission









ummmm where's realtemp bud??









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_









*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*
Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][B][THREAD=968053][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/THREAD][/B][/CENTER]

[/CODE]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*
I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste' *whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 190 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*











Was my submission sufficient?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Cool, look forward to seeing your submission










I will have one soon. Had to stop at around 4 hours. I have to drive about 10 hours for work tomorrow, so I need to crash out before it gets to late. I'll do a 12 hour run this weekend.

It was looking really good though. Temps stayed around 70c and below. Might be cooler if I would have left the door open in the room. Have 2 other computers and networking equipment running in their at the moment. A bit stuffy in there.

Thanks!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

God i am hatting my 2500k, 1.45v for 4.8Ghz when other people have it much much lower. It was good to have a 920 @ 4.4Ghz HT with only 1.3v.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SEVINN*


Here's my 4.7 proof before I forget, but I'm working on a higher clock! My chip doesn't seem all that great. I can get 4.5 on 1.29V, but 4.6 requires 1.33 and 4.7 requires my vid of 1.38.

I will post bios screens when I get home from work today.

Forgot to put my cooling in the notepad, but it is an EK Supreme HF > mcr320 with 3 scythe ultra kaze fans pulling > mcp655 pump and xspc 5.25" dual bay res.

If it is acceptable I will take another screenshot (although I have paused testing for now since it made 12 hrs) including that info, otherwise I'll post again tomorrow and remember to put everything.



I'll add you right now, thanks for your patience.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


God i am hatting my 2500k, 1.45v for 4.8Ghz when other people have it much much lower. It was good to have a 920 @ 4.4Ghz HT with only 1.3v.


No good.

Well, I don't know if mine is totally stable yet at 4.8GHz. I have only done 4 hours of prime 95.


----------



## eThix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Here's my submission finally.







Hopefully I've got enough info on the screenshot.











Thats a lot of volts for 24/7 right there.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eThix*


Thats a lot of volts for 24/7 right there.


Meh. I'm under water, temperatures NEVER break over 70*C except Prime. And doing Prime they never break 80*C.

I'm not afraid of high vcore. If it breaks, its under warranty.


----------



## SEVINN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I'll add you right now, thanks for your patience.










Thanks







. I didn't mean to rush if I did, I apologize.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15557877*
> Do this:
> 
> Multi 45
> 
> Vcore ~ 1.3-1.315 V
> 
> PLL ~ 1.55V
> 
> VCCIO ~ 1.1V
> 
> RAM Voltage ~ 1-2 increments over the default one
> 
> Please post if u have any progress with this.


I'm actually at 4.7GHz already but the VCore is too high set at 1.405V volts in UEFI.

Actually my question is if an overclock did not pass what will you do in hierarchy? I've read in this thread that it would be better to play with PLL/VCCIO FIRST before increasing VCore. With that, should I be decreasing or increasing PLL/VCCIO?

I think munaim1 is familiar with this one









Thanks.


----------



## doni007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15557877*
> Do this:
> 
> Multi 45
> 
> Vcore ~ 1.3-1.315 V
> 
> PLL ~ 1.55V
> 
> VCCIO ~ 1.1V
> 
> RAM Voltage ~ 1-2 increments over the default one
> 
> Please post if u have any progress with this.


Did that and it failed exactly at the same time like before (3 hours 40 minutes)
What should I do next? I think PLL is a major factor here; since at 1.4 it failed earlier and after I changed to 1.55 it failed at 3 hours 40 minutes and then bumped the voltage a bit it still did fail at the same time.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doni007;15567176*
> Did that and it failed exactly at the same time like before (3 hours 40 minutes)
> What should I do next? I think PLL is a major factor here; since at 1.4 it failed earlier and after I changed to 1.55 it failed at 3 hours 40 minutes and then bumped the voltage a bit it still did fail at the same time.


So setting the PLL to 1.55 helped?

Just a little bit more Vcore i think...

Do u have ur Cstates on or off?
U use offset or manual Vcore?
And if u could post ur V readings that would be great....


----------



## doni007

Yes it did help of course.








Vcore offset: 1.296~1.304
C1E: Enabled
C3 and C6 on Auto


----------



## doni007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15567401*
> So setting the PLL to 1.55 helped?
> 
> Just a little bit more Vcore i think...
> 
> Do u have ur Cstates on or off?
> U use offset or manual Vcore?
> And if u could post ur V readings that would be great....


Please tell me if you want any other info








Thanks for the help so far


----------



## munaim1

For those interested in PLL and VCCIO, Read the thread from page 5, post 45, onwards and use the same method to try and tweak your voltage/s.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1125843-2500k-overclocking-help-5.html


----------



## PwrElec

can i join the club?


----------



## munaim1

Sorry bud, you need to use realtemp 3.67 atleast. You can find a download link in the OP.


----------



## PwrElec

ahh sorry, did not see that one.. ohh well..been real fun


----------



## doni007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15567699*
> For those interested in PLL and VCCIO, Read the thread from page 5, post 45, onwards and use the same method to try and tweak your voltage/s.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1125843-2500k-overclocking-help-5.html


Thanks munaim1!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doni007;15567893*
> Thanks munaim1!


You're most welcome


----------



## McLaren_F1

Been testing 5.0GHz with PLL 1.75, after 8hrs of P95 get BSOD 124


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi, I´m a spanish boy so sorry for my english (first of all).

Second:

I have to chose between one of these micros (2500k):

1 - L104A474 #A0616 (MALASIA) (rounded hs)
2 - 3135B378 #A0332 (COSTA RICA) (rounded hs)
3 - 3135B378 #A3878 (COSTA RICA) (sharp hs - less rounded)

What is the best number...I only chose one before open...

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## begjr2

Hey whats up guys I have a question for you all. Well im New to the intell world. I just recived my chip last night and have been O/C my 2500k and have been running P95 for 15 min increments like your SB guide says to, then stepping up the multi until I Bsod. Question I have now is my multi is set at 49 and vcore is set @ 1.40 and cpuz is reading @1.28. Now I understand Vdrop but is this considered normal on SB chips when it comes to volts @4.9 ghz


----------



## eThix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977;15569175*
> Hi, I´m a spanish boy so sorry for my english (first of all).
> 
> Second:
> 
> I have to chose between one of these micros (2500k):
> 
> 1 - L104A474 #A0616 (MALASIA) (rounded hs)
> 2 - 3135B378 #A0332 (COSTA RICA) (rounded hs)
> 3 - 3135B378 #A3878 (COSTA RICA) (sharp hs - less rounded)
> 
> What is the best number...I only chose one before open...
> 
> Thank you very much!!!!


I would go with the Malay, since its what I have now and am more than happy with it.


----------



## Jabba1977

Sure?....The Malay is earlier (is the chip that already is in the ring).

I done with it [email protected]

Is this good?, I think that with CostaRica de voltage are better for this OC. is right?, need advice...thx.


----------



## begjr2

another question guys any one know how to get rid of this code 70. It doesnt matter how much volts I throw at the chip I still get a dr de bug code 70


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*


Hi, IÂ´m a spanish boy so sorry for my english (first of all).

Second:

I have to chose between one of these micros (2500k):

1 - L104A474 #A0616 (MALASIA) (rounded hs)
2 - 3135B378 #A0332 (COSTA RICA) (rounded hs)
3 - 3135B378 #A3878 (COSTA RICA) (sharp hs - less rounded)

What is the best number...I only chose one before open...

Thank you very much!!!!


Are these different versions of the same chip? What are the differences between them? First time I heard about these.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Are these different versions of the same chip? What are the differences between them? First time I heard about these.


Their just different batches

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...-your-results&


----------



## silvrr

Im rather confused. I made a run for 12+ hours in prime 95 blend at 4.6 GHz and was folding on this rig since Sunday with no issues. I got back from a work trip and had to restart and I get the BIOS screen but no windows now. 0 settings were touched and it suddenly won't post at 4.6. Brought it back to 4.4 and its running like a champ again.

What am I missing here? I can't think of what caused this.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silvrr*


Im rather confused. I made a run for 12+ hours in prime 95 blend at 4.6 GHz and was folding on this rig since Sunday with no issues. I got back from a work trip and had to restart and I get the BIOS screen but no windows now. 0 settings were touched and it suddenly won't post at 4.6. Brought it back to 4.4 and its running like a champ again.

What am I missing here? I can't think of what caused this.


Run a memtest and check HDD for error's. Also check the link in my sig, Freezing / BSOD 124 on sandy for a few tips


----------



## silvrr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Run a memtest and check HDD for error's. Also check the link in my sig, Freezing / BSOD 124 on sandy for a few tips










Thanks, ill give memtest and check the HDD later.


----------



## doni007

munaim1 thank you for the VCCIO/PLL link! I found my VCCIO "sweet spot" after 2 hours of testing only VCCIO. I'll post my results when I'm done with PLL.


----------



## SEVINN

I guess this means I'll be playing with VCCIO and PLL to see if I can lower my vcore a bit







.


----------



## doni007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SEVINN*


I guess this means I'll be playing with VCCIO and PLL to see if I can lower my vcore a bit







.


definitely!


----------



## McLaren_F1

This BSOD 124 is giving me a headache









Mun please give me some settings i should try







, i have read the 124 thread.

Trying to get a stable 5.0GHz OC.

im using 4.8GHz @ 1.415v


----------



## munaim1

I found the best time to tweak those votlages is when I worker fails or you get a bsod 124 and nearing stability.

I'm currently doing the same for my new chip, it's crap compared to my old one but atleast it does 5ghz even though it takes 1.44v to get there.

Using Custom Prime blend 1344 first, here's my PLL and VCCIO testing method:

*Offset 0.090+ 1.424 LOAD*

PLL *Auto* (1.806v)
VCCIO *Auto* (1.058-1.072) - 1min 10s Prime froze.

Now lets see what the PLL voltage and VCCIO can do:



> *First PLL:*





> 1.50000v - 44sec BSOD 124
> 1.50625v - 49sec Worker failed
> 1.51250v - 46sec Worker failed
Click to expand...

*Offset 0.095+ 1.432 LOAD*


> *Back to PLL:*





> 1.52500v - 45sec BSOD 124
> 1.53125v - 41sec Worker failed
> 1.53750v - 1min 02sec BSOD 124
> 1.54375v - 47sec BSOD 124
> 1.55000v - 53sec Prime froze then BSOD 9C
> 1.55620v - 1min 02sec BSOD 124
> 1.56250v - 58sec Worker failed
> 1.56875v - 47sec BSOD 124
Click to expand...

*Offset 0.100+ 1.440 LOAD*


> *Again continuing with PLL:*





> 1.56875v - 1min 17sec BSOD 124
> 1.57500v - 55sec BSOD 124
> 1.58125v - 50sec Worker Failed
> *1.58750v - 12min 39sec BSOD 101*
> 1.59375v - 1min 02sec Worker Failed
> *1.60000v - 9min 52sec Worker Failed*
> 1.60625v - 53sec Worker Failed
Click to expand...

That's where I'm currently at but as you can see, even after I increased the vcore few times it wasn't making a difference but with the right PLL prime does last a lot longer compared to the other values. I managed to get over 10mins with 1.58750v where nearly all of them where below a minute. I might just keep it there and mess around with the vccio.

I think I'll update this as I go along. Hopefully I get this chip stable at 5ghz with less than 1.45v.

*McLaren_F1*

Unfortunatly you're going to have to do the same as the above and continue with it until you see a difference.


----------



## Laecs

I am relatively new to overclocking, and when i have been running PRime95, I have only ever been getting around 50% Load or CPU usage on Real Temp when running a blend test, even when i use a custom test it will still only sit at 50% load.

I'm at 4.8GHz at 1.45V at the moment, using a NH-D14 for cooling with 8gig of ram at 1600mhz.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Laecs*


I am relatively new to overclocking, and when i have been running PRime95, I have only ever been getting around 50% Load or CPU usage on Real Temp when running a blend test, even when i use a custom test it will still only sit at 50% load.

I'm at 4.8GHz at 1.45V at the moment, using a NH-D14 for cooling with 8gig of ram at 1600mhz.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Laces,

Welcome!

I was just able to duplicate what you're seeing. When you start Prime 95, are you just letting it run from that point?

If so, try this.

- Go to the Test top menu bar option, then press Stop.
- Then go to the Options menu bar option, then select Torture Test
- Then press the OK button

... What happens?

~Altstadt


----------



## Laecs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altstadt*


Laces,

Welcome!

I was just able to duplicate what you're seeing. When you start Prime 95, are you just letting it run from that point?

If so, try this.

- Go to the Test top menu bar option, then press Stop.
- Then go to the Options menu bar option, then select Torture Test
- Then press the OK button

... What happens?

~Altstadt


Wow, that you very much, this fixed it, now i feel like a huge idiot hah







, good to know, i'll try do that now.

I was just letting it run from starting it up, thank you







.

See how that goes now... Also where it says " number of tortue tests test thread to run " should i leave it as 8 or change it to 4?


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Laecs*


Wow, that you very much, this fixed it, now i feel like a huge idiot hah







, good to know, i'll try do that now.

I was just letting it run from starting it up, thank you







.

See how that goes now... Also where it says " number of tortue tests test thread to run " should i leave it as 8 or change it to 4?


No problem, the way it starts has always bothered me.

When using the Blend option, I just leave it at 8.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.









~Altstadt


----------



## pelayostyle

So I figured something wasnt right with my first attempt based off everyone else's results so I decided to reset the bios and start over. After reading and re-reading the SB OC guides I think I got it this time. Here are my new results. Im VERY happy with this and will not being going any higher. Thanks to everyone on this thread for getting me to this point. Mods can you please update my submission, thanks.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;15570558*
> Their just different batches
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?268629-SB-Costa-Rica-quot-3-quot-batch-survey-Post-your-results&


So which is better, Malay or Costa Rica batch?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15572607*
> I found the best time to tweak those votlages is when I worker fails or you get a bsod 124 and nearing stability.
> 
> I'm currently doing the same for my new chip, it's crap compared to my old one but atleast it does 5ghz even though it takes 1.44v to get there.
> 
> Using Custom Prime blend 1344 first, here's my PLL and VCCIO testing method:
> 
> *Offset 0.090+ 1.424 LOAD*
> 
> PLL *Auto* (1.806v)
> VCCIO *Auto* (1.058-1.072) - 1min 10s Prime froze.
> 
> Now lets see what the PLL voltage and VCCIO can do:
> 
> *First PLL:*
> 
> 1.50000v - 44sec BSOD 124
> 1.50625v - 49sec Worker failed
> 1.51250v - 46sec Worker failed


*Offset 0.095+ 1.432 LOAD*
*Back to PLL:*

1.52500v - 45sec BSOD 124
1.53125v - 41sec Worker failed
1.53750v - 1min 02sec BSOD 124
1.54375v - 47sec BSOD 124
1.55000v - 53sec Prime froze then BSOD 9C
1.55620v - 1min 02sec BSOD 124
1.56250v - 58sec Worker failed
1.56875v - 47sec BSOD 124

*Offset 0.100+ 1.440 LOAD*
*Again continuing with PLL:*

1.56875v - 1min 17sec BSOD 124
1.57500v - 55sec BSOD 124
1.58125v - 50sec Worker Failed
*1.58750v - 12min 39sec BSOD 101*
1.59375v - 1min 02sec Worker Failed
*1.60000v - 9min 52sec Worker Failed*
1.60625v - 53sec Worker Failed

That's where I'm currently at but as you can see, even after I increased the vcore few times it wasn't making a difference but with the right PLL prime does last a lot longer compared to the other values. I managed to get over 10mins with 1.58750v where nearly all of them where below a minute. I might just keep it there and mess around with the vccio.

I think I'll update this as I go along. Hopefully I get this chip stable at 5ghz with less than 1.45v.

Why weren't you playing with VCCIO?


----------



## munaim1

*pelayostyle*

I'll add you later on, thank you for your patience.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15577075*
> So which is better, Malay or Costa Rica batch?


Doesn't really matter wher it's from or the batch number, it's the luck of the draw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15577075*
> Why weren't you playing with VCCIO?


I know you're all curious about everything and stuff but you should really read something thoroughly before you ask a question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15572607*
> *That's where I'm currently at* but as you can see, even after I increased the vcore few times it wasn't making a difference but with the right PLL prime does last a lot longer compared to the other values. I managed to get over 10mins with 1.58750v where nearly all of them where below a minute. *I might just keep it there and mess around with the vccio.*
> 
> I think *I'll update this as I go along*. Hopefully I get this chip stable at 5ghz with less than 1.45v.


Combine the above test with all the info available in the OP regarding PLL and VCCIO and you'll find your answer.









Come on bud, you have nearly 3k posts and SB has been around for quite some time, it helps to do some reading and reaserching of your own and finding thing's out for youself and even trying them out aswell. There's no use in asking question after question when the info is already aviailable at hand.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15577643*
> I know you're all curious about everything and stuff but you should really read something thoroughly before you ask a question.
> 
> Combine the above test with all the info available in the OP regarding PLL and VCCIO and you'll find your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on bud, you have nearly 3k posts and SB has been around for quite some time, it helps to do some reading and reaserching of your own and finding thing's out for youself and even trying them out aswell. There's no use in asking question after question when the info is already aviailable at hand.


Sorry about that munaim1, this is all getting mixed up in my mind that's why I was asking. Again, sorry for being a PITA.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Run a memtest and check HDD for error's. Also check the link in my sig, Freezing / BSOD 124 on sandy for a few tips










Well ran an error check on my boot drive and fell asleep with memtest on so it ran for 12 hours with no errors. Looks like its back to tweaking, Im still stumped on how it could test stable and be stable folding for a week and then just simply not boot at the same settings at the next restart.


----------



## stephenk

Is there any tips or tricks with getting temps down without raising vcore voltage? Like adjusting ram/etc? I'm hitting 80c at maximum stress on Intel burn test on an Asrock z68 extreme 4 gen 3 board and a noctua 14. Would like to find some tweaks without losing processor speed! Thanks 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## alucardx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stephenk*


Is there any tips or tricks with getting temps down without raising vcore voltage? Like adjusting ram/etc? I'm hitting 80c at maximum stress on Intel burn test on an Asrock z68 extreme 4 gen 3 board and a noctua 14. Would like to find some tweaks without losing processor speed! Thanks 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


better cooling is your only option at this point.


----------



## klaxian

Hello all. I just picked up a 2500k for gaming on Thursday and I've been working on an OC. My current 4.8GHz is stable (prime95 1344 + 1792 1hr, blend 1hr, [email protected] 36hr.). However, the voltages required make me a little nervous, especially seeing lots of folks getting 4.8GHz on a lot less. I am using 1.45 vCore (1.43V after Vdroop) and 1.89V on the PLL right now. I hit 75C in the most demanding stress tests, 60C for [email protected]

What seems most unusual is my PLL voltage. I thought I was almost stable at 1.42 vCore 1.7V PLL, but I got stopped workers. I then I lowered the PLL voltage to 1.6 - same thing. A PLL voltage of 1.55V gave me BSOD 101 errors so I thought I needed more vCore. I kept going up by 0.01V until I hit 1.45 vCore and I didn't want to go higher than that. I kept the PLL voltage at 1.6V and _still_ got stopped workers in prime95. At 1.6V PLL or below, I needed to enable "PLL overvoltage" to boot.

After everything I read, I thought lower PLL voltage was more stable, but I thought I'd give a higher PLL voltage a try. I set it to 1.89V and everything has been stable since. It is strange that my chip needs more than 1.8V PLL to be stable at these clocks while others are running better with much less?

Now that the system is stable and it seems that more PLL voltage is needed for my chip, I bet I can reduce the vCore and I will try that next. Do you have any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pelayostyle*


can you please update my submission, thanks.


Done. Thanks bud









Quote:



Originally Posted by *silvrr*


Well ran an error check on my boot drive and fell asleep with memtest on so it ran for 12 hours with no errors. Looks like its back to tweaking, Im still stumped on how it could test stable and be stable folding for a week and then just simply not boot at the same settings at the next restart.


Well I'm not sure what it could be, try the reading the OP of the "BSOD 124 / Freezing on Sandy" thread, link is in sig. Are you sure you didn't change anything in the BIOS prior to this 'issue' that you're having?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stephenk*


Is there any tips or tricks with getting temps down without raising vcore voltage? Like adjusting ram/etc? I'm hitting 80c at maximum stress on Intel burn test on an Asrock z68 extreme 4 gen 3 board and a noctua 14. Would like to find some tweaks without losing processor speed! Thanks 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Could you please fill in your system spec via the User CP link above. Also why are you using IBT? Check out the OP for more info.


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stephenk*


Is there any tips or tricks with getting temps down without raising vcore voltage? Like adjusting ram/etc? I'm hitting 80c at maximum stress on Intel burn test on an Asrock z68 extreme 4 gen 3 board and a noctua 14. Would like to find some tweaks without losing processor speed


I'm surprised by those temps with your cooler. First, do you have good case air flow? Make sure you have good cable management and that air is flowing in and out smoothly. I have a worse cooler than you, a higher OC, and using more voltage - and my temps don't get that high. But I do have an excellent case and air flow.

Also, what TIM are you using and did you apply it properly? It might be worth re-seating the HSF to be sure. You don't want air bubbles.

Lastly, I read that many have had success in reducing their PLL voltage to as low as 1.45V without sacrificing stability. My chip seems to like more PLL voltage, but if it works for you, that might help.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klaxian*


Hello all. I just picked up a 2500k for gaming on Thursday and I've been working on an OC. My current 4.8GHz is stable (prime95 1344 + 1792 1hr, blend 1hr, [email protected] 36hr.). However, the voltages required make me a little nervous, especially seeing lots of folks getting 4.8GHz on a lot less. I am using 1.45 vCore (1.43V after Vdroop) and 1.89V on the PLL right now. I hit 75C in the most demanding stress tests, 60C for [email protected]

What seems most unusual is my PLL voltage. I thought I was almost stable at 1.42 vCore 1.7V PLL, but I got stopped workers. I then I lowered the PLL voltage to 1.6 - same thing. A PLL voltage of 1.55V gave me BSOD 101 errors so I thought I needed more vCore. I kept going up by 0.01V until I hit 1.45 vCore and I didn't want to go higher than that. I kept the PLL voltage at 1.6V and _still_ got stopped workers in prime95. At 1.6V PLL or below, I needed to enable "PLL overvoltage" to boot.

After everything I read, I thought lower PLL voltage was more stable, but I thought I'd give a higher PLL voltage a try. I set it to 1.89V and everything has been stable since. It is strange that my chip needs more than 1.8V PLL to be stable at these clocks while others are running better with much less?

Now that the system is stable and it seems that more PLL voltage is needed for my chip, I bet I can reduce the vCore and I will try that next. Do you have any recommendations? Thanks.


Did you run a 12hour blend test?

It's quite strange because I have seen hundreds of SB overclock's with Asus Mobo's and it does help when you lower PLL voltage, I really don't know. Did you check in small increments from 1.5v?

PLL overvoltage has nothing to do with the actual PLL voltage, the overvotlage just helps a multi boot to windows if it cannot.

It is strange but It's also possible. I would definitely do a retest using small increments as I'm currently doing the same with my new chip:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


I found the best time to tweak those votlages is when I worker fails or you get a bsod 124 and nearing stability.

I'm currently doing the same for my new chip, it's crap compared to my old one but atleast it does 5ghz even though it takes 1.44v to get there.

Using Custom Prime blend 1344 first, here's my PLL and VCCIO testing method:

*Offset 0.090+ 1.424 LOAD*

PLL *Auto* (1.806v)
VCCIO *Auto* (1.058-1.072) - 1min 10s Prime froze.

Now lets see what the PLL voltage and VCCIO can do:



> *First PLL:*





> 1.50000v - 44sec BSOD 124
> 1.50625v - 49sec Worker failed
> 1.51250v - 46sec Worker failed
Click to expand...

*Offset 0.095+ 1.432 LOAD*


> *Back to PLL:*





> 1.52500v - 45sec BSOD 124
> 1.53125v - 41sec Worker failed
> 1.53750v - 1min 02sec BSOD 124
> 1.54375v - 47sec BSOD 124
> 1.55000v - 53sec Prime froze then BSOD 9C
> 1.55620v - 1min 02sec BSOD 124
> 1.56250v - 58sec Worker failed
> 1.56875v - 47sec BSOD 124
Click to expand...

*Offset 0.100+ 1.440 LOAD*


> *Again continuing with PLL:*





> 1.56875v - 1min 17sec BSOD 124
> 1.57500v - 55sec BSOD 124
> 1.58125v - 50sec Worker Failed
> *1.58750v - 12min 39sec BSOD 101*
> 1.59375v - 1min 02sec Worker Failed
> *1.60000v - 9min 52sec Worker Failed*
> 1.60625v - 53sec Worker Failed
Click to expand...

That's where I'm currently at but as you can see, even after I increased the vcore few times it wasn't making a difference but with the right PLL prime does last a lot longer compared to the other values. I managed to get over 10mins with 1.58750v where nearly all of them where below a minute. I might just keep it there and mess around with the vccio.

I think I'll update this as I go along. Hopefully I get this chip stable at 5ghz with less than 1.45v.


----------



## klaxian

@munaim1
Thanks for the input. I'm currently trying to find the lowest PLL voltage that is stable and then I will try to lower the vCore. Here is what I have so far.

At x48 multiplier:
1.45 vCore, 1.89 vPLL - stable
1.44 vCore, 1.89 vPLL - BSOD 101
1.445 vCore, 1.89 vPLL - BSOD 101
1.45 vCore, 1.7 vPLL - BSOD 101
1.45 vCore, 1.6 vPLL - unstable
1.45 vCore, Auto vPLL (1.8V) - passed 20 mins prime 95 1344 (this is good enough for now as I'm trying to find the lowest stable voltage. Others were BSOD after a few minutes.)
1.45 vCore, 1.75 vPLL - BSOD 101
1.45 vCore, 1.775 vPLL - BSOD 101
1.45 vCore, 1.79375 vPLL - BSOD 101
1.45 vCore, 1.8 vPLL (retest) - BSOD 101
1.45 vCore, 1.825 vPLL - BSOD 101
1.45 vCore, 1.85 vPLL - worker failed after 30 mins
1.45 vCore, 1.8625 vPLL - worker failed
1.45 vCore, 1.875 vPLL - BSOD 101
1.45 vCore, 1.89375 vPLL - worker failed - looks like this wasn't stable after all (with all those BSOD 101s, it was probably too low vCore, not PLL voltage to blame)
1.44 vCore, 1.8 vPLL (auto) - starting over with x47 multiplier


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klaxian*


@munaim1
Thanks for the input. I'm currently trying to find the lowest PLL voltage that is stable and then I will try to lower the vCore. Here is what I have so far:
1.45 vCore, 1.89 vPLL - stable
1.44 vCore, 1.89 vPLL - BSOD 101
1.445 vCore, 1.89 vPLL - BSOD 101
1.45 vCore, 1.7 vPLL - BSOD 101
1.45 vCore, 1.6 vPLL - unstable
1.45 vCore, Auto vPLL (1.8V) - testing...
Maybe I can and should go lower than 1.8V, but perhaps I went too low.


Looks good, keep it up, the work you put it will pay off in the end and then you won't have any tweaking left lol









Yeah why not, the 1.7v region seems to work a lot for people but like I mentioned work in small increments as possible, it requires a lot of patience and can get a little tedious. I still have to continue with my testing at the oment I'm at 1.60625v PLL, so far 1.58750v made the big difference but we'll see if a higher PLL that that can get me better results without increasing the vcore.

Keep up the good work and make sure you note things down, a pen and paper can go a long way!!!


----------



## klaxian

Thanks. I'm working at it, but so far it's looking like my chip likes lots of PLL voltage. Is there something that I might be missing that would cause it to need so much? I will edit my above post with results so that I don't clutter the thread. Hopefully it will help someone else in a similar situation


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klaxian*


Thanks. I'm working at it, but so far it's looking like my chip likes lots of PLL voltage. *Is there something that I might be missing that would cause it to need so much?* I will edit my above post with results so that I don't clutter the thread. Hopefully it will help someone else in a similar situation










Not sure unless you post screenshots of your BIOS.

That would be great!!


----------



## Amo

Here is my modest OC. I'm just using Easytune 6 to oc to 4.1.


----------



## klaxian

Quick question... does anyone know if ASUS P8P67 BIOS upgrades definitely affect overclocking ability? I am running version 1202 now, but I see there is 1402 out now. From the release notes, I don't see anything major that was changed that would affect its ability to overclock, but what have your experiences been? Is 1402 better or worse than 1202 for overclocking? Thanks.


----------



## begjr2

Aight here you go guys just finished 12hrs of p95 4.9ghz @1.344. I actually got it to 5.2ghz @1.42 with p95 for 4hrs but just didnt like the temps oh yea sorry running a 2500kwith a Asrock exteme 3 gen 3


----------



## turrican9

Disabling CPU Spread Spectrum seems to have fixed that bug that caused my previous stable 4.7 and 4.8GHz settings to suddenly become unstable (After shutdowns or reboots I believe). This happened both at CPU Spread Spectrum AUTO and Enabled.

I've heard that for Sandybridge, CPU Spread Spectrum will always default to Enabled when CPU Spread Spectrum is sat to Auto. And that it is recommended to have it Enabled (Or Auto) when using default 100MHz BCLK.

I've been playing with 4.7GHz and High LLC with C3/C6 Auto. I just compensatet using a higher Offset Value in order to get about the same Load Vcore I did with LLC at Ultra High.

Been stable for days now. Had several shutdowns to test if stability would stick when CPU Spread Spectrum was Disabled. And it has really been solid.

So strangely enough, on my particular system it seems CPU Spread Spectrum must be Disabled. At least on my tested 4.7GHz and 4.8GHz overclocks.


----------



## stephenk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klaxian*


Hello all. I just picked up a 2500k for gaming on Thursday and I've been working on an OC. My current 4.8GHz is stable (prime95 1344 + 1792 1hr, blend 1hr, [email protected] 36hr.). However, the voltages required make me a little nervous, especially seeing lots of folks getting 4.8GHz on a lot less. I am using 1.45 vCore (1.43V after Vdroop) and 1.89V on the PLL right now. I hit 75C in the most demanding stress tests, 60C for [email protected]

What seems most unusual is my PLL voltage. I thought I was almost stable at 1.42 vCore 1.7V PLL, but I got stopped workers. I then I lowered the PLL voltage to 1.6 - same thing. A PLL voltage of 1.55V gave me BSOD 101 errors so I thought I needed more vCore. I kept going up by 0.01V until I hit 1.45 vCore and I didn't want to go higher than that. I kept the PLL voltage at 1.6V and _still_ got stopped workers in prime95. At 1.6V PLL or below, I needed to enable "PLL overvoltage" to boot.

After everything I read, I thought lower PLL voltage was more stable, but I thought I'd give a higher PLL voltage a try. I set it to 1.89V and everything has been stable since. It is strange that my chip needs more than 1.8V PLL to be stable at these clocks while others are running better with much less?

Now that the system is stable and it seems that more PLL voltage is needed for my chip, I bet I can reduce the vCore and I will try that next. Do you have any recommendations? Thanks.



Thanks for help. My buddy helped put together.. what does TIM stand for? Cable management shouldnt causing more heat. Its not perfect but the majority is tucked where it should be on the Corsaid 500r.. I left PLL on auto. Could this be the issue?


----------



## solar0987

Ok so i switched to intel. Bulldozer was epic failure

Bought a used p67 ud5
used all the rest of my amd build
bought a brand new 2500k

The 2500k takes 1.45-1.475 volts to be stable at 4.5 and wont go any higher stable no matter the volts.
Question is.....
Is it the chip or the board that decides the voltage needed?
batch number is 3125b502
Other chips ive seen on other forums from same batch were all great clockers and took low volts.
What do i do?
Buy new chip
Buy new mb?
i want 4.8-5.0 24-7


----------



## klaxian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stephenk*


Thanks for help. My buddy helped put together.. what does TIM stand for? Cable management shouldnt causing more heat. Its not perfect but the majority is tucked where it should be on the Corsaid 500r.. I left PLL on auto. Could this be the issue?


You're welcome. TIM = Thermal Interface Material. It's what you put between your processor and heat sink. It need to be applied in proper amounts and in the right way for maximum effectiveness. Cables don't cause more heat because they get hot (for the most part), but they can create poor airflow in your case. That means less air going where it needs to go and possibly creating "hot spots". Run cables behind your motherboard tray if your case supports it.


----------



## stephenk

My third core gets the hottest lingering around 78 and peaking at 82... The second hits 80 and the first and fourth are only around 70-73

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tahqa

here's my submission

Wondering if I can get that voltage down somehow, it fluctuates between 1.360 and 1.384. My H70 needs to be cleaned, should get the temps down a bit. I'll post my settings in a minute.

EDIT:

Settings

PLL overvoltage: disabled
EPU power saving: disabled
LLC: High
VRM: Manual, 350
Phase Control: Standard
Duty Control: T.Probe
Cpu current: 100%
Offset: + 0.050
DRAM: 1.5v
Cpu spread spectrum: Enabled

Everything else auto or stock.


----------



## railroadtycoon

finally bought a cpu cooler replacing absymal intel cooler was hitting 95c on stock voltage now i even did a overlock how do you think the temps are? do you think it is safe to use 7/24 with these clocks and voltage?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenk;15585559*
> My third core gets the hottest lingering around 78 and peaking at 82... The second hits 80 and the first and fourth are only around 70-73
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


From the data you gave about your core temps, I think the 10C difference is enough ground for trying to reseat your cooler. Just apply an amount half of a rice grain in the center of the CPU and let your cooler do the spreading. As a reference, you can take a look at the size of the "@" symbol of a regular keyboard and that would be "more than enough" for your CPU and will most probably be the most optimal amount.

Hope that helps.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amo;15582663*
> Here is my modest OC. I'm just using Easytune 6 to oc to 4.1.


Thanks for contributing bud. Appreciate it







Will be adding you to the spreadsheet now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klaxian;15582923*
> Quick question... does anyone know if ASUS P8P67 BIOS upgrades definitely affect overclocking ability? I am running version 1202 now, but I see there is 1402 out now. From the release notes, I don't see anything major that was changed that would affect its ability to overclock, but what have your experiences been? Is 1402 better or worse than 1202 for overclocking? Thanks.


Not sure bud, I think you should ask in the Asus P67 owner's club, link is in my sig. I was using the 1850 on my Asus P8P67 PRO board and it was working all good in terms of stability but I didn't really run any test's apart from a prime blend just to see if my overclock was still stable or not which it was.

Hope that helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *begjr2;15583240*
> Aight here you go guys just finished 12hrs of p95 4.9ghz @1.344. I actually got it to 5.2ghz @1.42 with p95 for 4hrs but just didnt like the temps oh yea sorry running a 2500kwith a Asrock exteme 3 gen 3


Thanks for contributing to the thread, appreciate it. Will be adding you to the list now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987;15585247*
> The 2500k takes 1.45-1.475 volts to be stable at 4.5 and wont go any higher stable no matter the volts.
> Question is.....
> Is it the chip or the board that decides the voltage needed?
> batch number is 3125b502
> Other chips ive seen on other forums from same batch were all great clockers and took low volts.
> What do i do?
> Buy new chip
> Buy new mb?
> i want 4.8-5.0 24-7


The overclocking capability trully lies with the cpu, so it does sound like your chip is quite bad when comparing with other's, however overclocking isn't a guarentee so what ever you get above 3.4ghz is a bonus, if you want you could try and see if you can get a replacement.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahqa;15585794*
> here's my submission


Thanks bud, appreciate the screenshot, looks good. Adding you and the other's to the spreadsheet right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *railroadtycoon;15585963*
> finally bought a cpu cooler replacing absymal intel cooler was hitting 95c on stock voltage now i even did a overlock how do you think the temps are? do you think it is safe to use 7/24 with these clocks and voltage?


Well would be a good idea to first fill in your system spec which should give us more info on what you're using, click the user sp link to do that.

In terms of safe votlages and temps, read the first post of the thread, the **Max safe voltages and temps for SB** section should help you decide and if you want to compare voltages and cooling with other's check the spreadsheet









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: CLICKME



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*


PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"][[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [[IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]][/URL][/B]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 199 submission's so far in the spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## McLaren_F1

Mun any luck on your new chip?

i still have no luck with this bsod 124 crap


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;15588564*
> Mun any luck on your new chip?
> 
> i still have no luck with this bsod 124 crap


Getting there slowly, I think 1.440v 5ghz is doable with this one but I'm still tweaking pll and vccio:

http://www.overclock.net/15572607-post5272.html

It's crap compared to my old chip but hopefully I get my RMA replacement very soon and then we'll see how that one compares to my new one, whichever overclock's better I'll keep that one. lol









Try the method I posted above and continue with that also read up on the bsod 124 link in my sig. After a while you just know that you need more vcore no matter what.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15588613*
> Getting there slowly, I think 1.440v 5ghz is doable with this one but I'm still tweaking pll and vccio:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/15572607-post5272.html
> 
> It's crap compared to my old chip but hopefully I get my RMA replacement very soon and then we'll see how that one compares to my new one, whichever overclock's better I'll keep that one. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the method I posted above and continue with that also read up on the bsod 124 link in my sig. After a while you just know that you need more vcore no matter what.


How do i go about for a rma what would be the reason? I got it from ncix usa.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15588613*
> Getting there slowly, I think 1.440v 5ghz is doable with this one but I'm still tweaking pll and vccio:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/15572607-post5272.html
> 
> It's crap compared to my old chip but hopefully I get my RMA replacement very soon and then we'll see how that one compares to my new one, whichever overclock's better I'll keep that one. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the method I posted above and continue with that also read up on the bsod 124 link in my sig. After a while you just know that you need more vcore no matter what.


Ehhmm.. You know, 1.44v Vcore full load for 5GHz is a very good chip. Most people needs this for 4.8GHz. If you exchange that one you would most certainly get a worse one.

You old chip was a very golden and rare chip.

Edit: Look in you own SpreadSheet bud. There aren't many 5GHz + overclocks, and few of them can manage below 1.44v Vcore for 5GHz


----------



## ritz

Just finished my 12hr run.










I was trying for 4.8 but it kept hanging while booting. I'm happy enough at 4.6 anyway.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Ehhmm.. You know, 1.44v Vcore full load for 5GHz is a very good chip. Most people needs this for 4.8GHz. If you exchange that one you would most certainly get a worse one.

You old chip was a very golden and rare chip.

Edit: Look in you own SpreadSheet bud. There aren't many 5GHz + overclocks, and few of them can manage below 1.44v Vcore for 5GHz










Nah I'm not going to exchange it, I should be getting a replacement via RMA from my old one and then I'll test that one aswell. Yeah did look lol and 1.44 does seem to be just a little below average and that's why I'm not really complaining, atleast 5ghz works lol.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ritz*


Just finished my 12hr run.

I was trying for 4.8 but it kept hanging while booting. I'm happy enough at 4.6 anyway.


I'll add you in a sec. Thanks for contributing to the thread. Welcome to OCN and the club









*EDIT:*

According to Prime, you did 11 hour's.


----------



## ritz

^ Daylight saving time was today.


----------



## Thryack

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2084693

1.25v couldn't boot, 1.28v got a BSOD on prime95 after about an hour. 1.3v works perfectly fine. (been running it for about 1 week without problems) I know I could go higher but 4.8 at 1.3v is good enough for me







.
edit: just realised I need 12h blend, I'll do it when I have time.


----------



## kaaoslove

I ran Prime95 blend on a 4.5 ghz OC @ 1.3 vcore for over 6 hours stable

Now I dropped my vcore to 1.250 still at 4. 5 ghz OC how long do I need to run it minimum to have a stable OC?

I don't run my computer for folding the longest I've ran it is maybe 10 hours on a weekend gaming but never 24/7

Right now I'm almost at 4 hours at 1.250 vcore @ 4.5 ghz OC do I really need to do the 12 hour marathon?

It seems to me that no errors at my 1.3 vcore Prime95 blend stress test was ok no bsod or worker failures

Now 4 hours @ 1.250 vcore 4.5 ghz OC still stable no bsod or worker failures do I need to really go longer as seeing for gaming I never really use 100% of all 4 cores 8 threads anyways my temps dont even go @ 50 C when just gaming


----------



## Rops84

I have a problem stabilizing my 5 ghz overclock...
I can boot to windows @ 1.42 Vcore with x50 multi(and at x52 multi @ same Vcore),but i cant get it stable to pass even a few first tests in prime95 even @ 1.5 Vcore.

It s always the 2nd worker that fails...so i never get the blue screen with a code...
Tried almost every voltage combination and still no sucess...
C states are all off but C1..
I run it on offset and fixed voltage and had no success...

Is there something im missing here?
Any other setting that i should know about?
Or is my chip just not able to be stable at x50 multi?


----------



## ritz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*


Right now I'm almost at 4 hours at 1.250 vcore @ 4.5 ghz OC do I really need to do the 12 hour marathon?


You could try the custom 1344 & 1792 FFTs mentioned in the first post, like this.


----------



## kaaoslove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ritz;15594850*
> You could try the custom 1344 & 1792 FFTs mentioned in the first post, like this.


I did the 1344 & 1792 FFTs all of my 8 workers passed the test lasts only 1 minute? shouldnt it be a little longer than that?

OR is the goal here to keep these 1 min tests cycling over and over? then IF so how long should I keep these 1344 & 1792 FFTs running?


----------



## McLaren_F1

BSOD 124 after 10hrs of P95 @ offset 0.09

Getting frustrated


----------



## tahqa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove;15596345*
> I did the 1344 & 1792 FFTs all of my 8 workers passed the test lasts only 1 minute? shouldnt it be a little longer than that?
> 
> OR is the goal here to keep these 1 min tests cycling over and over? then IF so how long should I keep these 1344 & 1792 FFTs running?


15-20 minutes each.


----------



## kaaoslove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahqa;15596461*
> 15-20 minutes each.


what is the difference between this 15-20 min run vs the 12 hour blend anyways?


----------



## stephenk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenk;15585559*
> My third core gets the hottest lingering around 78 and peaking at 82... The second hits 80 and the first and fourth are only around 70-73
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


well i just ordered 2 more 120mm rosewill fans for the top of the case. they shoot straight down on the mobo/cpu. Hope this helps get them down


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove;15596716*
> what is the difference between this 15-20 min run vs the 12 hour blend anyways?


The 1344*/1792 FFTs have been found to the hardest on the system, they usually don't turn up until later in the normal blend test so its better to do a quick 20minute run using those FFTs as if theres any instability it will most likely turn up within that 20minutes vs a few hours.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Acceptable?


----------



## turrican9

*matrix2000x2*

Can hardly see/not at all see the text in that picture.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;15596920*
> *matrix2000x2*
> 
> Can hardly see/not at all see the text in that picture.


I can see perfectly fine.


----------



## munaim1

*matrix2000x2*

Have a little read on the first post of the thread.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2;15597204*
> I can see perfectly fine.


I do believe they're referring to a couple items missing


----------



## McLaren_F1

munaim1, which would you play?

VCCIO 1.16875
PLL 1.556875

Still getting BSOD 124


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15597627*
> *matrix2000x2*
> 
> Have a little read on the first post of the thread.


tl;dr

lol jk. will do.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;15597841*
> munaim1, which would you play?
> 
> VCCIO 1.16875
> PLL 1.556875
> 
> Still getting BSOD 124


VCCIO, does seem a little high.







You shouldn't need to touch that unless you're overclocking the RAM. Try leaving it on auto and see what happens.

Sorry I meant to reply back to your previous post about it failing after 10hour's, if that's the case, bump the vcore by one and that should do it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove;15593491*
> I ran Prime95 blend on a 4.5 ghz OC @ 1.3 vcore for over 6 hours stable
> 
> Now I dropped my vcore to 1.250 still at 4. 5 ghz OC how long do I need to run it minimum to have a stable OC?
> 
> I don't run my computer for folding the longest I've ran it is maybe 10 hours on a weekend gaming but never 24/7
> 
> Right now I'm almost at 4 hours at 1.250 vcore @ 4.5 ghz OC do I really need to do the 12 hour marathon?
> 
> It seems to me that no errors at my 1.3 vcore Prime95 blend stress test was ok no bsod or worker failures
> 
> Now 4 hours @ 1.250 vcore 4.5 ghz OC still stable no bsod or worker failures do I need to really go longer as seeing for gaming I never really use 100% of all 4 cores 8 threads anyways my temps dont even go @ 50 C when just gaming


12hour's minimum I'm afraid or else there is a chance that it could bsod in general usage / gaming etc. It's up to you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15593505*
> I have a problem stabilizing my 5 ghz overclock...
> I can boot to windows @ 1.42 Vcore with x50 multi(and at x52 multi @ same Vcore),but i cant get it stable to pass even a few first tests in prime95 even @ 1.5 Vcore.
> 
> It s always the 2nd worker that fails...so i never get the blue screen with a code...
> Tried almost every voltage combination and still no sucess...
> C states are all off but C1..
> I run it on offset and fixed voltage and had no success...
> 
> Is there something im missing here?
> Any other setting that i should know about?
> Or *is my chip just not able to be stable at x50 multi*?


That's probably it, you may just need more vcore, not all chips can go do 5ghz stable.


----------



## BradleyW

With all this testing, do you even get chance to game?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15599270*
> With all this testing, do you even get chance to game?












I do game, however, was without my rig for a month so couldn't, got my self a new chip and currently stabalizing it. Going okay so far, 5ghz with 1.43/1.44 is not that bad.


----------



## baalbelphegor

hey munaim1, I was wondering. I set all my base volts and settings at what you recommended but my computer wont start, so I bumped up the vcore. should I also bump up the other settings as well such as pll and DRAM? what is PCH, should I mess with that at all? I just feel like there are so many variables and as of right now, my computer doesn't pass prime95 at stock settings


----------



## jam3s

hi munaim!

I just got through testing 4.8GHz at 1.45v for 25 passes on maximum (Intel Burn Test).

Gonna run blend all night tonight.

Wish a brotha luck yo!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baalbelphegor;15599790*
> hey munaim1, I was wondering. I set all my base volts and settings at what you recommended but my computer wont start, so I bumped up the vcore. should I also bump up the other settings as well such as pll and DRAM? what is PCH, should I mess with that at all? I just feel like there are so many variables and as of right now, my computer doesn't pass prime95 at stock settings


Increase the base voltage to 1.3/1.32v and try again, no need to change anything else at this moment. If you're using a high multi like 46/47+ then try enabling PLL overvoltage to help it to boot into windows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15599842*
> hi munaim!
> 
> I just got through testing 4.8GHz at 1.45v for 25 passes on maximum (Intel Burn Test).
> 
> Gonna run blend all night tonight.
> 
> Wish a brotha luck yo!


Good luck bro


----------



## baalbelphegor

ok so i got a BSOD at vcore 1.33v
here's what else I have:
DRAM 1.50000
vccio 1.15000
cpu pll 1.55000
pch auto
LLC ultra high
VRM at 350
phase/duty at extreme
cpu current capability at 140%

c1 enabled, c3 and c6 disabled, spread spectrum enabled, cpu ratio at 45
what should be my next step?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baalbelphegor;15599973*
> ok so i got a BSOD at vcore 1.33v
> here's what else I have:
> DRAM 1.50000
> vccio 1.15000
> cpu pll 1.55000
> pch auto
> LLC ultra high
> VRM at 350
> phase/duty at extreme
> cpu current capability at 140%
> 
> c1 enabled, c3 and c6 disabled, spread spectrum enabled, cpu ratio at 45
> what should be my next step?


Here you go:

*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your mobo. What you want to do is set the LLC to the one that is closet to what you set it to when the cpu is under load, so for example if you set 1.35v and under load it's 1.31v and that's level 3 then you may have to increase the LLC, now depending on high your mobo works it could like so: 1 being the highest LLC and 5 being the lowest and vice versa. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible without it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock, however before we get to that, I would advise you to reduce PLL voltage to 1.7v *(Scroll down or go to sandy stable club about PLL info). Then set the vcore manually to 1.25v, Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the bclk in cpu-z then just disable it.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> 
> *
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Biostar Mobo's*
> CPU Core Current max (AMP) - *150*
> Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *250*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *250*
> IA Core current (AMP) - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones) doesn't boot into windows.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multi, test with prime, if it fails up vcore, if not up the multi. Until you are satisfied with the temps and it is stable then continue upping the vcore to stabalise.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ THIS & THIS*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14786120*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
Click to expand...


----------



## baalbelphegor

yea that guide is super super helpful! that's what I used for my base settings, but my only question is now that I bump up the vcore, do i ALSO bump up the PLL and VCCIO and DRAM? if not, when should I look into doing that?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baalbelphegor;15600048*
> yea that guide is super super helpful! that's what I used for my base settings, but my only question is now that I bump up the vcore, do i ALSO bump up the PLL and VCCIO and DRAM? if not, when should I look into doing that?


No just concentrate on just the vcore for now, when you reach near stability you can tweak the other voltage's, ie. VCCIO and PLL.


----------



## kaaoslove

I did the 1344 & 1792 Tests yesterday @ 4.5 ghz 1.250 vcore passed em both

Today I m doing my 12 hour blend run


----------



## Rops84

Please UPDATE spreadsheet!

My new OC 4.8 Ghz @ 1.408 Vcore!

Cutting it close to the 1.4 Vcore limit for air cooling!
















I will try going even higher but i might need to keep my windows opened to get the cold air in to the room...
















Will post BIOS screenshots as soon as i do 30 hrs prime95 blend and restart my pc...


----------



## phaxlol

Quick question , can i run this overclock as my 24/7 clock ?

i5 2500k 5Ghz @ 1.45v highest temp under p95 test 75c
highest gaming temps 55c


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaxlol;15602998*
> Quick question , can i run this overclock as my 24/7 clock ?
> 
> i5 2500k 5Ghz @ 1.45v highest temp under p95 test 75c
> highest gaming temps 55c


Decide what is a safe temp/voltage for your chip... it s up to u...
Intel states them max @ 72.3 C for temps and 1.520 V for vcore...but high voltage is more damaging to chip than a few celsius more

Btw. I dont pay attention to temps too much as long they stay under 75-80 while stressing, and for my V core i try not to go over ~1.4 V.


----------



## Fortunex

Yeah that's a fine 24/7 overclock.


----------



## Rops84

Decided not to do 30 hrs prime95 test on 4.8 Ghz @ 1.408 Vcore, 12 hrs is enough and if it crashes ill fiddle with voltages again...
But im still on my quest to get 5 Ghz stable on this chip!!!

So as promised, here are my BIOS screenshots;

For all those that cant take BIOS screenshots; i noticed that the USB needs to be formated in Fat32 or BIOS will not recognize it(on ASrock MOBOs far as i can tell).









Cant upload PICs for some reason..will try in an hour...


----------



## k0smo86

I spent all weekend trying to get stable above 4.5ghz, no luck. It takes CRAZY vcore to even boot at 4.6ghz. Looks like this chip is sub-par.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15602838*
> Please UPDATE spreadsheet!
> 
> My new OC 4.8 Ghz @ 1.408 Vcore!


Updated. Thanks for contributing yet again.









All you old screenshot's are still available in the OLD ENTRIES sheet, you can make comparision's between your own overclock's.









On another note, my new chip doesn't seem to be all that great. Last night it bsod after 8hour's with 1.434/1.440v bumped it to the next one, 1.448/1.456, hopefully that does the job, will prime it later on before I go sleep.









Temps stayed in the mid 60's and didn't go higher than 70c


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15606245*
> Updated. Thanks for contributing yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you old screenshot's are still available in the OLD ENTRIES sheet, you can make comparision's between your own overclock's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, my new chip doesn't seem to be all that great. Last night it bsod after 8hour's with 1.434/1.440v bumped it to the next one, 1.448/1.456, hopefully that does the job, will prime it later on before I go sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps stayed in the mid 60's and didn't go higher than 70c


Great work on the chip!!
I pushed mine as far as 1.488 V and i cant get the 2nd worker stable...other 3 of them stay stable 12 h prime @ low as 1.4 V on 52 multi...
guess 2nd core is holding him back from being a golden one...

Any way to exchange just 1 core?








That would be great...


----------



## baalbelphegor

munaim1, you've been an incredible help. I've seriously spent A MONTH trying to get my brand new computer to work, and not only have you solved my BSOD 101 and 124 errors, but now my computer is running faster than ever. I have another question though. Once I get this guy stable at 4.8ghz with a 30 min test, should I run a regular blend test or just leave the 1792 custom test running with 15 or 30 min intervals?


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baalbelphegor;15606649*
> munaim1, you've been an incredible help. I've seriously spent A MONTH trying to get my brand new computer to work, and not only have you solved my BSOD 101 and 124 errors, but now my computer is running faster than ever. I have another question though. Once I get this guy stable at 4.8ghz with a 30 min test, should I run a regular blend test or just leave the 1792 custom test running with 15 or 30 min intervals?


Go for the regular prime95 blend torture test...
And if u do custom be sure to use 90% of RAM.


----------



## baalbelphegor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15606683*
> Go for the regular prime95 blend torture test...
> And if u do custom be sure to use 90% of RAM.


awesome, thanks for the help! I'm wondering if I should go for 5ghz. is it even a noticeable difference for gaming? that's really all I'm using it for


----------



## Wololo

Hey there Sandy-Bridge OCN'rs!

I just got my 2500k (and the rest of the rig) in on Friday and spent the evening setting it all up. I had previously decided to let the custom thermal paste set and for the rig to be broken in before the overclocking started. Saturday I was getting antsy and so I decided to mess around with it just a bit to see if I could figure out what kind of chip I had.

After following Munaim1's and other guides on the net on how to OC a 2500k, I was only able to get 4.0Ghz @ 1.2Vcore. I chalked this up to me being too in-experienced in overclocking and not following the directions strictly enough.

I will be giving it a few more days before trying again, and in the meantime I want to get as much info as I can on OC'n this beast.

My hopes are for a 4.5Ghz stable OC without going over 1.35V, but id also like to see what this chip can safely put out =)

Basically in a nutshell - Any advice other than the guides listed in the OP?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0smo86;15606011*
> I spent all weekend trying to get stable above 4.5ghz, no luck. It takes CRAZY vcore to even boot at 4.6ghz. Looks like this chip is sub-par.


Yeah, luck of the draw sucks. If you wanted a better chip, you could always sell your current one for a minor loss and play the silicon lottery again.


----------



## k0smo86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;15606838*
> Yeah, luck of the draw sucks. If you wanted a better chip, you could always sell your current one for a minor loss and play the silicon lottery again.


I was thinking about it, but I don't think it's worth the hassle. 4.5ghz is nice for folding right now, with no guarantee I could even hit 4.5ghz again. I'll stick with this


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baalbelphegor;15606716*
> awesome, thanks for the help! I'm wondering if I should go for 5ghz. is it even a noticeable difference for gaming? that's really all I'm using it for


I did feel a difference from 4 ghz to 4.5 ghz...
But from 4.5 to 4.8 ghz i dont see any real difference...also depends what games u play...

So lets try those BIOS screenshots this way than...


----------



## jam3s

Hey munaim and everyone:

I passed 25 Passes of Intel Burn Test on Maximum no problem.

So I ran Prime 95 Blend all night, and at about the 8 and 1/2 hour mark, I got BSOD 124.

Everything is on auto (ie spread spectrum, PLL, VCCIO, etc)

LLC is on Extreme, and I have this done in bios:

CPU Current Capability - 140%
Phase and Duty Control - Extreme
EPU Power saving - Disabled
VRM Frequency - Manual - 350

I can take pics of my bios if necessary. I would really like 4.8GHz but I personally have never had this much trouble getting a OC tweaked like this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15607117*
> So lets try those BIOS screenshots this way than...


Thanks for the BIOS pics. +rep









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15608165*
> Hey munaim and everyone:
> 
> I passed 25 Passes of Intel Burn Test on Maximum no problem.
> 
> So I ran Prime 95 Blend all night, and at about the 8 and 1/2 hour mark, I got BSOD 124.
> 
> Everything is on auto (ie spread spectrum, PLL, VCCIO, etc)
> 
> LLC is on Extreme, and I have this done in bios:
> 
> CPU Current Capability - 140%
> Phase and Duty Control - Extreme
> EPU Power saving - Disabled
> VRM Frequency - Manual - 350
> 
> I can take pics of my bios if necessary. I would really like 4.8GHz but I personally have never had this much trouble getting a OC tweaked like this.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I gave u a few pointer's in your other thread here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1151458-sandy-bridge-bsod-124-a.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15448140*
> Woah what guide have you been following????
> 
> VCCIO 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max safe is 1.2v give or take for 24/7 usage. Why are you running Extreme LLC?
> 
> Running extreme will cause votlage spikes under load and cause your idle vcore to remain low.
> 
> I talked about how the the LLC level can impact idle and load situations. I would recommend that you reduce the LLC setting to HIGH and increase the vcore, that will in turn increase your idle voltage. Read the OP of the "BSOD 124 with SB" in my sig thoroughly and while your at it, try my guide here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/14466483-post2250.html
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15448127*
> Ok. Any pointers as to what PLL and VCCIO should be?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where it 'should' be, that's dependant on your own components. I would say drop the PLL to 1.5v and work your way up and leave VCCIO on auto for now.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15448163*
> Thanks. I'll set VCCIO to 1.2, vcore to 1.45, and reduce LLC to high.
> 
> What about PLL?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15448188*
> I would highly recommend that you read the two threads I was going on about.
> 
> The vccio does not need to be set to the max lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auto could work just fine as long as your RAM is at it's stock settings, maybe increasing the vccio to 1.08/1.1v may help stability. Follow the guide I posted and report back.
> 
> One other thing, leave the BCLK on 100, increasing it a little can cause unstability, you're at 103 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason to mess around with the BCLK is for when you want to squeeze every last mhz from the chip for when you want to run a suicide run or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15465217*
> sorry I should be more clear: While testing Prime 95 Blend I crashed and got a BSOD error code 124 about 6-8 hours into the blend.
> 
> I know I can fold for stability, but that's not exactly what fixes my problem.
> 
> I don't know where to start on fixing this problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15467088*
> Folding is not the same as prime unfortunatly, I've come accross one person who was folding for over a week but failed within minutes of prime blend.
> 
> If you're failing after that long, then I suspect you need a touch of vcore.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Also post your BIOS settings as you have them, still curious as to why you're using 1.2v VCCIO. You do realise that too much voltage will cause bsods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work your way up from auto, it's a lengthy process and one that takes time, or you could just throw voltages at it and hope for the best


----------



## jam3s

Unfortunately munaim, I'm looking for a bit more intensive help than a link to an old thread of mine that didn't really help.

Anyone with pointers would help me. I will try with less PLL tonight and maybe that will work. Maybe I need to adjust something that is already on auto.

I have no idea where to start and it's frustrating to think I have to wait another 8 hours just to see it fail again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PR-Imagery

Munaim's idle BSOD thread proved very helpful for me(tho my issue wasn't exactly related). I was pretty certain my rig was rock solid; turns out it wasn't. And even after I did stabilize it following that thread, there was still some issues that only become apparent while folding(stock memory timings caused client to crash).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15609904*
> I have no idea where to start and it's frustrating to think I have to wait another 8 hours just to see it fail again


- I'm assuming you've done the 15-20minute runs of 1344/1792 and passed those, correct? If not I would start there. If you can't get through 20mintues of those, then you won't have to wait 8hrs.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery;15610311*
> Munaim's idle BSOD thread proved very helpful for me(tho my issue wasn't exactly related). I was pretty certain my rig was rock solid; turns out it wasn't. And even after I did stabilize it following that thread, there was still some issues that only become apparent while folding(stock memory timings caused client to crash).
> 
> - I'm assuming you've done the 15-20minute runs of 1344/1792 and passed those, correct? If not I would start there. If you can't get through 20mintues of those, then you won't have to wait 8hrs.


Ok will try that then. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15609904*
> Unfortunately munaim, I'm looking for a bit more intensive help than a link to an old thread of mine that didn't really help.
> 
> Anyone with pointers would help me. I will try with less PLL tonight and maybe that will work. Maybe I need to adjust something that is already on auto.
> 
> I have no idea where to start and it's frustrating to think I have to wait another 8 hours just to see it fail again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why dont u just try to copy other peoples BIOS settings for your board?
Seems to me like a good place to start...

This thread is also good i guess... ;

Also first use Prime95 FTT 1344 and 1792 20 min each to reduce time waiting if unstable...but even than it can fail prime95 after 8+ hrs...u just never know...
Care for MAX voltages & temps...
Everything else is patience... i spent more time OC and researching about this chip than i actually did anything else on it...


----------



## Gonzilla

Hi
I OC'ed my i7 to 4.5 and passed prime95 for 10hrs no bsod.
But in the last few days i have a very strange BSOD code 3b, it happen while i was idle or transfering data through usb.
Do i need to add more vcore?

Thanks


----------



## Wololo

Hey a little update-

I have been using your guide to the T munaim1 except I've just been using prime blend to test stability.

So far I had 30 mins stable on 43 multiplier @ 1.280v core, 1.125v vccio & 1.7v CPU pll.(all other settings as you say) I'll be uploading some bios pics when I can tomorrow.. Or shall I say later today? =)

I'm on a quest for 45 multi @ 1.35vcore, I hope I can see it through~ with the help of OCN ofcourse.

P.S. 10 mins into a prime blend for 1.31vcore 1.1375v vccio =D If it passes the test I'll try for 45 multi! =D!!

*edit* I have been doing 10 mins of prime blend and then the suggested 15/20 mins of 1344/1792 when testing the 44 multiplier.


----------



## McLaren_F1

currently testing 5.0GHz

offset 0.095
vccio auto
PLL 1.625

will report tomorrow morning, fingers crossed


----------



## bigtoygun

Here's my submission. Prime 95 12 Hour Blend Run Stable at 4.6GHz @1.290v.


----------



## baalbelphegor

I have another question. My cpu was running fine on the 1792 test for 30 min at 4.7ghz with 1.445vcore and then failed prime95 with a BSOD of a0. also, would bumping up dram or vccio or the others affect vcore, making it more stable? also I had it up to 4.8 passing 1792 for 30 min, but the voltage seemed high when I got to 1.465 so I went down. Now I'm at 4.6 and 1.45 still isn't enough to pass blend.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzilla;15613620*
> Hi
> I OC'ed my i7 to 4.5 and passed prime95 for 10hrs no bsod.
> But in the last few days i have a very strange BSOD code 3b, it happen while i was idle or transfering data through usb.
> Do i need to add more vcore?
> 
> Thanks


If using offset disable C states 3 and 6. On offset only leave C1 state eneabled.


----------



## Gonzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15614535*
> If using offset disable C states 3 and 6. On offset only leave C1 state eneabled.


I'm using fixed vcore @ 1.275 LLC level 2


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzilla;15615189*
> I'm using fixed vcore @ 1.275 LLC level 2


Try using Lvl 3 LLC and add some Vcore till u get back to 1.275 V under load...
But anyway i would recomend to u using offset

Let me know if this helped..


----------



## pookguy88

Hi guys, bit new here, trying to join the club =)

got a question

Right now I'm o/cing the rig in my sig, 2500k + Asus P8Z68-V Pro.

It's my first go at this and I'm able to hit 4.5 (45 multi) with the vcore offset at +0.0200. I have LLC set to Auto, VRM set to 350 Phase is Optimal, and everything else is set to Auto including CPU PLL voltage..

I'm seeing voltages in the 1.3x range in the monitoring software I'm using (listed below). Is this too high?

Question I have is what program's vcore do I trust when I'm stress testing? Right now I have cpu-z, core temp and HWinFO64 all running and they're all over the place in terms of vcore numbers..


----------



## MooMoo

Could somebody help me lower my CPU voltage? Im so confused with all these different voltages...

My settings now:
BCLK: 100
Ratio: 47x

LLC: Extreme
VRM: Manual: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%

CPU Voltage: 1.430
DRAM Voltage: Auto
VCCSA Voltage: 0.92500
VCCIO Voltage: 1.20000
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.70000
PCH Voltage: 1.10000
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled


----------



## baalbelphegor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pookguy88;15617339*
> Hi guys, bit new here, trying to join the club =)
> 
> got a question
> 
> Right now I'm o/cing the rig in my sig, 2500k + Asus P8Z68-V Pro.
> 
> It's my first go at this and I'm able to hit 4.5 (45 multi) with the vcore offset at +0.0200. I have LLC set to Auto, VRM set to 350 Phase is Optimal, and everything else is set to Auto including CPU PLL voltage..
> 
> I'm seeing voltages in the 1.3x range in the monitoring software I'm using (listed below). Is this too high?
> 
> Question I have is what program's vcore do I trust when I'm stress testing? Right now I have cpu-z, core temp and HWinFO64 all running and they're all over the place in terms of vcore numbers..


that sounds about right. been running 45 multi all last night for about 7 hours at 1.35vcore. certainly a good step. I think the problem I was having before was a sleep mode error so i made sure my computer can't go to sleep and its working really well which makes me think I can get to 4.8ghz


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;15614177*
> currently testing 5.0GHz
> 
> offset 0.095
> vccio auto
> PLL 1.625
> 
> will report tomorrow morning, fingers crossed


BSOD 124


----------



## jam3s

How long did you test for? What vcore?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15618048*
> How long did you test for? What vcore?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Left it over night about 6hrs or so it got bsod 124. during full load CPU-Z reads 1.464


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo;15617782*
> Could somebody help me lower my CPU voltage? Im so confused with all these different voltages...
> 
> My settings now:
> BCLK: 100
> Ratio: 47x
> 
> LLC: Extreme
> VRM: Manual: 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Duty Control: Extreme
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1.430
> DRAM Voltage: Auto
> VCCSA Voltage: 0.92500
> VCCIO Voltage: 1.20000
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.70000
> PCH Voltage: 1.10000
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled


Change your CPU voltage to offset and fiddle around with it until you know how much offset you need to reach your desired voltage. This lets your processor's idle voltage scale down with clock speed. Lowering your PLL voltage can also let you shave off a couple mV sometimes (I lowered mine from the stock 1.8 to 1.55 and lowered my required stable voltage by 0.01v).


----------



## jam3s

Can I join


----------



## Thryack

Why do ppl need so much vcore lol i need 1.3 for 4.8ghz, ive tested it for a few hours in prime95 and in bf3 without crashes, when i can fix my sleep mode mobo problem ill try to do a 12h blend. Or did i get a golden chip?


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack;15618759*
> Why do ppl need so much vcore lol i need 1.3 for 4.8ghz, ive tested it for a few hours in prime95 and in bf3 without crashes, when i can fix my sleep mode mobo problem ill try to do a 12h blend. Or did i get a golden chip?


You have a good chip.

I needed 1.4v on my old 2600k for 4.8GHz

I need 1.45v for 4.7GHz on my 2500k

It's really just luck of the draw.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack;15618759*
> Why do ppl need so much vcore lol i need 1.3 for 4.8ghz, ive tested it for a few hours in prime95 and in bf3 without crashes, when i can fix my sleep mode mobo problem ill try to do a 12h blend. Or did i get a golden chip?


*climbs thru window, burrows chip indefinitely*
I can't boot into 4.8 without at least 1.4+


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack;15618759*
> Why do ppl need so much vcore lol i need 1.3 for 4.8ghz, ive tested it for a few hours in prime95 and in bf3 without crashes, when i can fix my sleep mode mobo problem ill try to do a 12h blend. Or did i get a golden chip?


Lets see you join the club

Im fed up with this crappy BSOD 124


----------



## Thryack

what does this mean? could it be a memory problem? I've NEVER BSOD with these settings (yet?).


----------



## Fortunex

Just means you need more Vcore I believe.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s;15618616*
> Can I join


Certainly Jam3s. Nice overclock bud. Thanks for contributing to the thread!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtoygun;15614467*
> Here's my submission. Prime 95 12 Hour Blend Run Stable at 4.6GHz @1.290v.


Thank you for contributing to the thread.









Welcome to the club guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack;15619837*
> what does this mean? could it be a memory problem? I've NEVER BSOD with these settings (yet?).


More vcore or try increasing the vccio.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;15618018*
> BSOD 124


Maybe you just need more vcore. Have you already tried vccio and PLL?


----------



## Thryack

And I thought I could get away with 1.3v at 4.8 GHZ, guess I was wrong..


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15619932*
> Certainly Jam3s. Nice overclock bud. Thanks for contributing to the thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contributing to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club guys


Thanks munaim. Finally joined! I left it for 15 hours, but only took a screenie of 14 lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thryack

cpu worker 2 keeps failing







i'll try higher voltage, how much should i try? 1.35?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thryack*


Why do ppl need so much vcore lol i need 1.3 for 4.8ghz, ive tested it for a few hours in prime95 and in bf3 without crashes, when i can fix my sleep mode mobo problem ill try to do a 12h blend. Or did i get a golden chip?


Whats your mobo settings? Maybe I could try the same


----------



## munaim1

Unfortunalty there is 'one' voltage for all chip's, ever single one of them is different and therefore require you to check what voltages are required, it's time consuming but has to be done. Using small increment's increase the vcore and test with prime as you go along, if it fails increase it again and re test until you're satisfied with temps and overclock.

Quote:



*














Over 200 Submission's to the spreadsheet














*


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooMoo*


Could somebody help me lower my CPU voltage? Im so confused with all these different voltages...

My settings now:
BCLK: 100
Ratio: 47x

LLC: Extreme
VRM: Manual: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%

CPU Voltage: 1.430
DRAM Voltage: Auto
VCCSA Voltage: 0.92500
VCCIO Voltage: 1.20000
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.70000
PCH Voltage: 1.10000
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled


Try dropping the vcore in small increments, also there is no reason to be running VCCIO at 1.2v 24/7, run it on auto if your RAM is on stock, however increasing it a little to around 1.08-1.1v can sometimes help with overall stability. I have found increasing it too much will result in 124 error's much faster.

Also set Ai clock tuner to XMP and that should sort the RAM out (timings and voltages).

Leave PCH and VCCSA on auto. That's all you can do really.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Maybe you just need more vcore. Have you already tried vccio and PLL?


Yeah im gonna try more vcore.

Didnt play around with vccio as you said mine was too high earlier.

PLL i played around with 1.55-1.6


----------



## Thryack

Been running it at 1.32v, no crashes/errors so far for 30 mins


----------



## matrix2000x2

I can't seem to get my rig stable at 5ghz. Voltage is 1.465 , CPU PLL Overvoltage has been adjusted from auto to 1.81250 due to vdroop. I can boot into windows but after maybe 20 minutes of bigadv vm folding, windows freezes and just hangs there, keyboard is powered off as well as mouse is powered off after a while it freezes.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*


I can't seem to get my rig stable at 5ghz. Voltage is 1.465 , CPU PLL Overvoltage has been adjusted from auto to 1.81250 due to vdroop. I can boot into windows but after maybe 20 minutes of bigadv vm folding, windows freezes and just hangs there, keyboard is powered off as well as mouse is powered off after a while it freezes.


More volts probably
Maybe try 4.9? 
Just got my rig stable there at 1.45vcore set in BIOS 1.456 under Prime. Only did a few minutes tho, but been doing a -bigadv for the past 3hrs now under Ubuntu.

PLL Overvolt: enabled
LLC: Extreme
Phase: Extreme
Current: 140%
VRM: 350
Vcore: 1.45
VCCIO: 1.1835(or somewhere around there)
PLL: 1.65
CPU Spread: Enabled

For 5Ghz I need somewhere around 1.48vcore to run stable.


----------



## Thryack

worker #2 failed again after 2 hours on 1.32v







should I keep adding voltage?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*


I can't seem to get my rig stable at 5ghz. Voltage is 1.465 , CPU PLL Overvoltage has been adjusted from auto to 1.81250 due to vdroop. I can boot into windows but after maybe 20 minutes of bigadv vm folding, windows freezes and just hangs there, keyboard is powered off as well as mouse is powered off after a while it freezes.


Not all chips will be able to do 5ghz......

By the way PLL overvoltage has 3 options I believe, Auto, Enable and Disable. What you're refering to is the PLL voltage and not sure what you mean by when you say "due to vdroop". Vdroop is controlled by LLC (Load Line Calibration) and it is the difference between the load voltage and the voltage set in the BIOS. Vdrop is the idle voltage difference.

You could try increasing the voltage but keep an eye on the temps.

Hope that helps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thryack*


worker #2 failed again after 2 hours on 1.32v







should I keep adding voltage?


yes, more voltage


----------



## Thryack

Thing is, why isn't it BSODing instead of giving me this error? I haven't BSOD once


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thryack*


Thing is, why isn't it BSODing instead of giving me this error? I haven't BSOD once


It's possible that you're close to stability.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


Yeah im gonna try more vcore.

Didnt play around with vccio as you said mine was too high earlier.

PLL i played around with 1.55-1.6


You could try between 1.07-1.1v on the VCCIO and see if that helps. PLL region varies from chip to chip, but it seems that between 1.5-1.7 is more common.

Try increasing the vcore and let us know how you get on. Hope that helps bud


----------



## Rops84

Ok, i tried asking in the MOBO club but no response there...

I have ASrock Extreme4 MOBO and a bit of a problem with OCing.

Well, the lowest i can set my CPU PLL voltage 1.586 V...and my chip needs less to be stable @1.4 Vcore @ 5 Ghz(it can boot @ multi x52 without the CPU PLL overvoltage).
I know this cause i v seen such a pattern while OC this chip and the lower the PLL goes he is more stable and needs less of other voltages.

Than I tried raising Vcore to 1.5V but have not achieved any stability. Second worker fails no matter what i do(NO BSOD just a #2 worker fail in prime95).

So my question is;
Is there any way to mod a BIOS to be able to output less of the CPU PLL voltage? And if it is, where can i find it?

Please help me if u can!!!


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Not all chips will be able to do 5ghz......

By the way PLL overvoltage has 3 options I believe, Auto, Enable and Disable. What you're refering to is the PLL voltage and not sure what you mean by when you say "due to vdroop". Vdroop is controlled by LLC (Load Line Calibration) and it is the difference between the load voltage and the voltage set in the BIOS. Vdrop is the idle voltage difference.

You could try increasing the voltage but keep an eye on the temps.

Hope that helps.

yes, more voltage










Ok, well you corrected me about the LLC, adjusted from Auto (1.8) to 1.81250. PLL Overvoltage is set to Auto. How you explain the lock up because I have never gotten a BSOD ever from overclocking this chip.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


More volts probably
Maybe try 4.9? 
Just got my rig stable there at 1.45vcore set in BIOS 1.456 under Prime. Only did a few minutes tho, but been doing a -bigadv for the past 3hrs now under Ubuntu.

PLL Overvolt: enabled
LLC: Extreme
Phase: Extreme
Current: 140%
VRM: 350
Vcore: 1.45
VCCIO: 1.1835(or somewhere around there)
PLL: 1.65
CPU Spread: Enabled

For 5Ghz I need somewhere around 1.48vcore to run stable.


5.0Ghz @ 1.465v
DDR3 1866mhz @ 1.55v CL9

The only difference between your settings and mine are: PLL Overvolt: Auto, VRM Frequency : Auto, and CPU PLL Voltage: 1.81250


----------



## Thryack

about 2 hours and 20 mins without errors, 1.320v and changed a few things on ram.
going to sleep now, will post results in a few hours.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack;15623556*
> about 2 hours and 20 mins without errors, 1.320v and changed a few things on ram.
> going to sleep now, will post results in a few hours.


2hrs not enough, this club is mininum 12hrs


----------



## anubis1127

I changed up my OC a little bit, I changed to Offset Voltage, instead of Manual Voltage, same speed, similar volts, and higher temps. (I also have my case fully assembled, last time I had no front, or side panels on).



I think I'm going to try lowering my CPU PLL, see if maybe I can OC a little higher with the same vcore.


----------



## Thryack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;15624966*
> 2hrs not enough, this club is mininum 12hrs


I know, I just left it overnight.








So far so good







, I'll probably get to 12h with these settings.
temps worry me a bit though, is it fine if it gets 75c max?


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, that's fine for a max temp using p95. Chances are you won't reach temps that high during normal PC use, at least I don't typically come close to my prime95 temps. Nice volts on that 4.8ghz, mine needs 1.45v or so to be stable at that speed









[edit]
Oh, and you should have used RealTemp 3.67, or higher for entry to the club, not sure if that's still a requirement I guess.


----------



## Thryack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127;15629036*
> Yeah, that's fine for a max temp using p95. Chances are you won't reach temps that high during normal PC use, at least I don't typically come close to my prime95 temps. Nice volts on that 4.8ghz, mine needs 1.45v or so to be stable at that speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [edit]
> Oh, and you should have used RealTemp 3.67, or higher for entry to the club, not sure if that's still a requirement I guess.


You're right







let's hope they still accept me..


----------



## Fortunex

Probs not, they're pretty anal about it. Has to be Realtemp 3.67 with the clock showing 12+ hours, the time in Prime95 isn't enough


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15622392*
> Ok, i tried asking in the MOBO club but no response there...
> 
> I have ASrock Extreme4 MOBO and a bit of a problem with OCing.
> 
> Well, the lowest i can set my CPU PLL voltage 1.586 V...and my chip needs less to be stable @1.4 Vcore @ 5 Ghz(it can boot @ multi x52 without the CPU PLL overvoltage).
> I know this cause i v seen such a pattern while OC this chip and the lower the PLL goes he is more stable and needs less of other voltages.
> 
> Than I tried raising Vcore to 1.5V but have not achieved any stability. Second worker fails no matter what i do(NO BSOD just a #2 worker fail in prime95).
> 
> So my question is;
> Is there any way to mod a BIOS to be able to output less of the CPU PLL voltage? And if it is, where can i find it?
> 
> Please help me if u can!!!


If your bios wont go any lower than 1.586v PLL,how on earth do you come to the conclusion you need less.??.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84;15622392*
> Ok, i tried asking in the MOBO club but no response there...
> 
> I have ASrock Extreme4 MOBO and a bit of a problem with OCing.
> 
> Well, the lowest i can set my CPU PLL voltage 1.586 V...and my chip needs less to be stable @1.4 Vcore @ 5 Ghz(it can boot @ multi x52 without the CPU PLL overvoltage).
> I know this cause i v seen such a pattern while OC this chip and the lower the PLL goes he is more stable and needs less of other voltages.
> 
> Than I tried raising Vcore to 1.5V but have not achieved any stability. Second worker fails no matter what i do(NO BSOD just a #2 worker fail in prime95).
> 
> So my question is;
> Is there any way to mod a BIOS to be able to output less of the CPU PLL voltage? And if it is, where can i find it?
> 
> Please help me if u can!!!


If your bios wont go any lower than 1.586v PLL,how on earth do you come to the conclusion you need less.??.









EDIT
Sorry,double post


----------



## Thryack

Ok I had realtemp running for 5 hours then I clicked show desktop and it disappeared..
















if that's not enough proof then w/e, I'm happy with the results








edit: My bad it's 1.33v not 1.32v


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2;15631011*
> If your bios wont go any lower than 1.586v PLL,how on earth do you come to the conclusion you need less.??.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> Sorry,double post


Ok, iv been OCing this chip for almost 6 months now and i see some patterns in its behaviour...
And i came to a conclusion that i need less cause i w seen other chips work @ 1.5 PLL.
Also i w noticed that my second core is causing troubles to me and the lower i go on PLL shes more stable with less Vcore, and @ 5 Ghz no matter the Vcore 2 nd worker fails, and by adding PLL it fails sooner...so its easy to conclude i could make it stable with less PLL.
Also i dont need internal pll overvoltage to boot to windows as far as MULTI x52...
Mind this is not the first nor only i5 2500K i OC...


----------



## XReflection

Ahhhh...I was so close to joining the club yesterday. I clocked my i5 @ 4.5GHz at 1.26V. It ran 30 minutes custom blend 1792 perfectly fine. I set it up for standard blend overnight the night before last. Woke up in the morning, it was still chugging along. I go to work and when I get back home around 5pm, I find out that my computer crashed around 9 hours into blend =(. I haven't had time to keep testing, but will see how much i need to increase the voltage over the weekend. I hope I can keep it sub 1.3V.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anubis1127*


I changed up my OC a little bit, I changed to Offset Voltage, instead of Manual Voltage, same speed, similar volts, and higher temps. (I also have my case fully assembled, last time I had no front, or side panels on).

I think I'm going to try lowering my CPU PLL, see if maybe I can OC a little higher with the same vcore.


Thanks bud, I'll update your submission now before the site goes down









Thanks again!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thryack*


Ok I had realtemp running for 5 hours then I clicked show desktop and it disappeared..









if that's not enough proof then w/e, I'm happy with the results








edit: My bad it's 1.33v not 1.32v


It helps to read the OP sometimes, there is plenty of info there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rops84*


Ok, iv been OCing this chip for almost 6 months now and i see some patterns in its behaviour...
And i came to a conclusion that i need less cause i w seen other chips work @ 1.5 PLL. 
Also i w noticed that my second core is causing troubles to me and the lower i go on PLL shes more stable with less Vcore, and @ 5 Ghz no matter the Vcore 2 nd worker fails, and by adding PLL it fails sooner...so its easy to conclude i could make it stable with less PLL.
Also i dont need internal pll overvoltage to boot to windows as far as MULTI x52...
Mind this is not the first nor only i5 2500K i OC...


Sorry bud I'm not aware of any modded BIOS that you can download or flash. My advice is go to lowest as possible and work with that unless you purchase a different motherboard that has that function, however I'm not aware of the lowest voltage setting available on the motherboards. PLL votlage between 1.5-1.7v is more common, anything below _usually_ causes instability.


----------



## Thryack

You won't add me then?







I'll try a 5 ghz OC friday probably


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thryack*


You won't add me then?







I'll try a 5 ghz OC friday probably


Have you done a 12hour prime blend with realtemp showing?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks bud, I'll update your submission now before the site goes down


Cool man, thanks for that. I'll update my UEFI screenshots in a bit, I'm doing some work right now, so I can't reboot quite yet.


----------



## mariotme

Hello munaim1 and all dearest OCN members









Welcome back to our beloved community with that sexy new look!

I just wanted to ask you munaim1 if its possible to add me to your club









I finally pulled a stable 4.5GHz OC with decent voltage and Temps. And i might go further if my temps / Voltages stay in the safe range..

Here is my proof:


----------



## baalbelphegor

Again I would like to thank specifically munaim1 and the others who helped me with my computer. I've been straining for A whole MONTH trying to get it fixed. Not only is it fixed but I ran 12 hours prime blend at 4.7ghz with 1.425vcore!


----------



## Kasaris

Took me about a week of messing with Voltages and running Prime but I got my i7-2600K 24hr prime stable at 4.6GHz


----------



## Kasaris

Sorry Double post.


----------



## tahqa

New submission to the club, cleaned my case and HSF.

4.7 at less temps than my 4.6 run


----------



## McLaren_F1

FINALLY got a stable 5.0GHz
Not sure what made it not BSOD 124 anymore

offset 0.1
DRAM 1.50625
VCCIO AUTO
PLL 1.7


----------



## moorhen2

Nice overclock bud,you have obviously put a lot of hard work in to get it to 5.0ghz,stable,congrats.


----------



## doni007

Hey guys, I'm doing a cutom blend run (7 hours so far) w/ ~95% RAM. However, I did change time for each FFT to 1 min. Is it okay?


----------



## moorhen2

I think you will find it needs to be the "Default"setting for blend,ie 15.


----------



## doni007

ohh :/

*EDIT*
shouldn't it be looping after 8K to 4M? I mean if it takes 15 min on each FFT for 12hrs, then runing each FFT for a minute would run the same time but on discontinuous intervals.


----------



## Thryack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Have you done a 12hour prime blend with realtemp showing?


Nope, I forgot real temp :/.. I'll try to do it tonight.


----------



## munaim1

Hey guys, just came back to the forum after being sooooo busy, I'll go over the last few pages and add submission's to the spreadsheet within the next few days.

New OCN platform is looking really really nice, but I need to get use to it


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Nice overclock bud,you have obviously put a lot of hard work in to get it to 5.0ghz,stable,congrats.


Thanks







, yeah i been trying for the last week or so

Kept getting BSOD 124.

Time to fine tune the settings


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mariotme*
> 
> Hello munaim1 and all dearest OCN members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back to our beloved community with that sexy new look!
> I just wanted to ask you munaim1 if its possible to add me to your club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally pulled a stable 4.5GHz OC with decent voltage and Temps. And i might go further if my temps / Voltages stay in the safe range..
> Here is my proof:


It has to be under load. Sorry but you should take a look at the rules in the OP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baalbelphegor*
> 
> Again I would like to thank specifically munaim1 and the others who helped me with my computer. I've been straining for A whole MONTH trying to get it fixed. Not only is it fixed but I ran 12 hours prime blend at 4.7ghz with 1.425vcore!


You're most welcome, nice to hear that it's working well for you!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris*
> 
> Took me about a week of messing with Voltages and running Prime but I got my i7-2600K 24hr prime stable at 4.6GHz


Nice one bud. Thanks for contributing to the thread, I'll add you in a moment.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahqa*
> 
> New submission to the club, cleaned my case and HSF.
> 4.7 at less temps than my 4.6 run


Thanks bud, I'll upate your submission in a moment. Thanks again!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*
> 
> FINALLY got a stable 5.0GHz
> Not sure what made it not BSOD 124 anymore
> offset 0.1
> DRAM 1.50625
> VCCIO AUTO
> PLL 1.7


LOL I remember those 124 errors, but I'm delighted to hear that you have it sorted. Will be a pleasure to update your submission.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doni007*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm doing a cutom blend run (7 hours so far) w/ ~95% RAM. However, I did change time for each FFT to 1 min. Is it okay?


It's fine.


----------



## mariotme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> It has to be under load. Sorry but you should take a look at the rules in the OP.


My bad







guess ill wait till i OC further more then ill submit
cheers


----------



## doni007

I'd like to thank munaim1 for this amazing thread. It really made me something better than the noob I were (I did overclock an i7 920 and it was a fail! haha







). So here's my 4.5Ghz @ 1.312v [17hrs custom blend w/ 97% RAM]









Vcore: OFFSET( -0.005)
VCCIO: AUTO (1.05)
PLL: 1.59375
LLC: High
C1E: Enabled
Speedstep: Enabled
C3: AUTO
C6: AUTO


----------



## breenemeister

Thought it was time a 2700K entered the Fold:

Core i& 2700K (HT On) Batch# 3137A488
4.8 GHz
Prime Blend for 12 hours
multi: 48
BCLK: 100.0
vcore: 1.3850
LLC: Ultra HIgh
PLL: 1.70 (PLL overvoltage auto)
VDIMM: 1.25
DDR3 [email protected] 9-9-9-24-2T
AIR Cooling: Sliver Arrow
Hopefully, I can get voltage down, the chip seems to get more stable with more clocking, but I've tried 5.0 at 1.420 and it's not close to stable. Realtemp shows the CPU is requesting 1.3561 at 4.8. I think it requested the same at 4.5. It requests 1.3661 at 5.0. I don't think the CPU knows what it's talking about! Here's the pics.



2700K_4_8GHz_finally.jpg 702k .jpg file



BTW, thanks for creating the club!


----------



## kaaoslove

I ma try for a 5.0 gh OC I already did a 4.5 OC @ 1.250 vcore for 12 hours stable, I'm at 4.8 ghz @ 1.310 vcore doing a Prime95 1344 & 1792 20 minute FFT run then gonna up the vcore and multi to x49 then x50 and then if both passes the 1344 & 1792 FFT 20 minute stress test gonna do a 12 hour run


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Thought it was time a 2700K entered the Fold:
> 4.8 GHz
> Prime Blend for 12 hours
> multi: 48
> BCLK: 100.0
> vcore: 1.3850
> LLC: Ultra HIgh
> PLL: 1.70 (PLL overvoltage auto)
> VDIMM: 1.25
> DDR3 [email protected] 9-9-9-24-2T
> Hopefully, I can get voltage down, the chip seems to get more stable with more clocking, but I've tried 5.0 at 1.420 and it's not close to stable. Realtemp shows the CPU is requesting 1.3561 at 4.8. I think it requested the same at 4.5. It requests 1.3661 at 5.0. I don't think the CPU knows what it's talking about! Here's the pics.
> 
> 2700K_4_8GHz_finally.jpg 702k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 2700K_4_8_VID.jpg 722k .jpg file
> 
> BTW, thanks for creating the club!


Brilliant overclock. Decent voltages too.

My old 2600k was 15 hours stable at 4.8GHz with 1.4v

My current 2500k is stable at 1.45 @ 4.7GHz

Nice job sir.


----------



## XReflection

Woot, Finally made it!

4.6GHz - 21 hours stable!

EDIT: 4.7 @ 12 hours stable. going to try for 4.8.


----------



## kaaoslove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Thought it was time a 2700K entered the Fold:
> Core i& 2700K (HT On) Batch# 3137A488
> 4.8 GHz
> Prime Blend for 12 hours
> multi: 48
> BCLK: 100.0
> vcore: 1.3850
> LLC: Ultra HIgh
> PLL: 1.70 (PLL overvoltage auto)
> VDIMM: 1.25
> DDR3 [email protected] 9-9-9-24-2T
> AIR Cooling: Sliver Arrow
> Hopefully, I can get voltage down, the chip seems to get more stable with more clocking, but I've tried 5.0 at 1.420 and it's not close to stable. Realtemp shows the CPU is requesting 1.3561 at 4.8. I think it requested the same at 4.5. It requests 1.3661 at 5.0. I don't think the CPU knows what it's talking about! Here's the pics.
> 
> 
> 2700K_4_8GHz_finally.jpg 702k .jpg file
> 
> 
> BTW, thanks for creating the club!


How did you get your temps that low on air cooling? I'm using a Noctua NH-D14 at 4.8 ghz with a 1.340 vcore my temps are quite high 77 84 84 82 compared to yours that is my case is well ventilated also I just finished my Prime95 1344 & 1792 20 minute torture test blend so I dont really know if I can go any higher if my temps keep up this high


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*
> 
> How did you get your temps that low on air cooling? I'm using a Noctua NH-D14 at 4.8 ghz with a 1.340 vcore my temps are quite high 77 84 84 82 compared to yours that is my case is well ventilated also I just finished my Prime95 1344 & 1792 20 minute torture test blend so I dont really know if I can go any higher if my temps keep up this high


He is probably keeping his windows opened to let the cool air in... or he has a cool chip...
My old i5 2500 k used to run cooler at higher Voltages than this one is...


----------



## Thryack

I'm almost done with a P95 96% 12h blend run again







9 hours so far, will post results in a few hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*
> 
> How did you get your temps that low on air cooling? I'm using a Noctua NH-D14 at 4.8 ghz with a 1.340 vcore my temps are quite high 77 84 84 82 compared to yours that is my case is well ventilated also I just finished my Prime95 1344 & 1792 20 minute torture test blend so I dont really know if I can go any higher if my temps keep up this high


I got a NH-D14 with MX-4 @ 4.8 GHZ and temps don't go more than 75c on prime95.. probably we just got cool chips, I got good airflow though.


----------



## amd seeker

hi guys nice work this is really a great club

but for me i guess my chip hates prime i cant get it stable for more than 2 minutes in blend test however i can pass 200 loops in linx using all my memory

so am i doing it wrong or what ? is there some settings i should change before doing the blend

my overclock :
47x100:4700

vcore:1.38

vccio:1.0875

pll;1.581

c1e\c3\c6 : enabled


----------



## doni007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd seeker*
> 
> hi guys nice work this is really a great club
> but for me i guess my chip hates prime i cant get it stable for more than 2 minutes in blend test however i can pass 200 loops in linx using all my memory
> so am i doing it wrong or what ? is there some settings i should change before doing the blend
> my overclock :
> 47x100:4700
> vcore:1.38
> vccio:1.875
> pll;1.581
> c1e\c3\c6 : enabled


Man you're VCCIO is waay too much! Max is 1.2 and you don't realy need to change it unless you're oveclocking you're RAM. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong guys


----------



## Thryack

I hope that's enough proof.


----------



## kaaoslove

How do I change my bus speed mine is set to 99.8 I want to set it to 100.0 anyone know?


----------



## kaaoslove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> He is probably keeping his windows opened to let the cool air in... or he has a cool chip...
> My old i5 2500 k used to run cooler at higher Voltages than this one is...


Must be nice having a cool running chip at higher multi's at x48 multi 4789.2 ghz via 99.8 bus Im doing Prime95 1344 & 1792 FFT stress test @ 1.340 vcore and my temps are 76, 82, 81, 79 at peak when I try to go for x49 I can do Prime95 1344 & 1792 FFT stress test stably at 1.385 vcore but my temps are crazy it peaks at low 90's even as high as 94's on core 3 and 4 which is crazy to do a 12 hour blend run the difference is just night and day temperature wise









I' ll just re test for x48 multi and re run the 20 minute Prime95 1344 & 1792 FFT stress test if they both pass I' ll do the 12 hour blend, I' ll try to get a Corsair H100 next month's paycheck see if that' ll improve my temps and if I can lower it enough to do a 5.0 ghz 12 hour blend


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Brilliant overclock. Decent voltages too.
> My old 2600k was 15 hours stable at 4.8GHz with 1.4v
> My current 2500k is stable at 1.45 @ 4.7GHz
> Nice job sir.


Thanks, I guess I should quit complaining!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*
> 
> How did you get your temps that low on air cooling? I'm using a Noctua NH-D14 at 4.8 ghz with a 1.340 vcore my temps are quite high 77 84 84 82 compared to yours that is my case is well ventilated also I just finished my Prime95 1344 & 1792 20 minute torture test blend so I dont really know if I can go any higher if my temps keep up this high


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> He is probably keeping his windows opened to let the cool air in... or he has a cool chip...
> My old i5 2500 k used to run cooler at higher Voltages than this one is...


Ambient temps in the room went from about 19.5 at night to 23.0 when the door got closed. The hottest core tended to stay under 73 most of the time. I'm using thermalright chillfactor iii. I have a 230mm fan in the front along with an ap-15. I have another ap-15 pushing in from the bottom and I have two ap-15s behind the hard drive cages to keep the air moving. I disabled the top two fans and I have no exhaust fans. Check the air cooling forum for ehume. He's the man and he just extensively tested the nh-d14. I do wonder why I have a 10 degree difference between core 0 and core 2?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack*
> 
> I hope that's enough proof.


Nice OC.


----------



## amd seeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd seeker*
> 
> hi guys nice work this is really a great club
> but for me i guess my chip hates prime i cant get it stable for more than 2 minutes in blend test however i can pass 200 loops in linx using all my memory
> so am i doing it wrong or what ? is there some settings i should change before doing the blend
> my overclock :
> 47x100:4700
> vcore:1.38
> vccio:1.0875
> pll;1.581
> c1e\c3\c6 : enabled


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doni007*
> 
> Man you're VCCIO is waay too much! Max is 1.2 and you don't realy need to change it unless you're oveclocking you're RAM. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong guys


i have fixed it sorry my mistake its 1.0875


----------



## amd seeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd seeker*
> 
> hi guys nice work this is really a great club
> but for me i guess my chip hates prime i cant get it stable for more than 2 minutes in blend test however i can pass 200 loops in linx using all my memory
> so am i doing it wrong or what ? is there some settings i should change before doing the blend
> my overclock :
> 47x100:4700
> vcore:1.38
> vccio:1.0875
> pll;1.581
> c1e\c3\c6 : enabled


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doni007*
> 
> Man you're VCCIO is waay too much! Max is 1.2 and you don't realy need to change it unless you're oveclocking you're RAM. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong guys


i have fixed it sorry my mistake its 1.0875


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's enough proof.


I'd recommend upgrading to Prime95 version 26.6. It's more optimized for Sandy Bridge and will stress the system much more thoroughly. I'm pretty sure you'll have to up vcore to pass at 4.8ghz with it though (I know I did).


----------



## ZeusAudio

Wondering if anyone can help with a strange problem that I'm having. So sometimes when I turn my computer on from a cold start, it will post, turn off, turn back on, post again and then freeze when trying to boot into Windows. This only happens if I let it start like this. If I enter UEFI after the second post, then it boots into Windows fine. This generally happens when I either unplug the computer or let it sit for a day or longer. Any ideas on what I could change to alleviate this problem?


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's enough proof.


RealTemp and Prime95 out of date


----------



## shad0wfax

SUPER Stable Default Prime 95 (26.6) Blend settings (with more memory used in custom)

Number of torture threads: 4
Min FFT size (in K): 8
Max FFT size (in K): 4096
*** deviation from Blend settings*** Memory to use (in MB): 6070
Time to run each FFT size (in minutes): 15

Under Load at the 18 hours 40 minutes mark:



Prime95 (v 26.6) complete at 18 hours 45 minutes 0 errors 0 warnings:



After researching user's comments here on these forums and on an Asus forum where a tech-rep from Asus regularly posts, I chose what seemed to be the most commonly recommended equipment and BIOS settings. I bought the components listed in the screenshot and built the PC. The settings of this post were my very first attempt at overclocking it, based on my research. The PC POSTed, booted, and seemed to run everything just fine without errors. Temperatures seemed stable, so I started up Prime95 to do a blend torture test. Temperatures were acceptable, so I decided to do a stability run using blend settings but adding more memory testing to use > 90% of available memory and post here.

This was literally my first attempt at OCing this 2500k and my first time OCing anything more than 10% above stock. My first set of BIOS settings seem to be performing flawlessly. If anyone has any suggestions on how I can get my voltages lower (max 1.352V @ 4700 MHz and 68C) without sacrificing stability or the automatic turbo mode, please let me know. I wouldn't mind lower temperatures, but I'm happy with 68C for this test as a stable operating maxiumum. (I had a spike to 79C 15 minutes into the test that lasted for about 10 seconds but then everything settled in at 68C for the next 18+ hours. I think that was due to my silent fan profile lagging behind temperature during the transient state. After watching temperatures carefully, I noticed that the temperature spikes following an immediate turbo boost from a cold idle are in the 70 to 79C range and then settle down almost immediately to 60 to 68C and will remain there for 18+ hours. That's the price I pay for having a very quiet system with variable fan rates combined with variable CPU frequency rates.

I don't want to go with a fixed core voltage and multiplier; I like letting the CPU idle at 1600 MHz and using little power and then being able to turbo up to 4700 MHz on demand. I can't enable PLL because it prevents S3 wakes. (I verified this after the stress test here and it's true. I like my S3 mode, so I must leave PLL disabled.)

Most of my hardware information is in the comments in my screenshots. I wanted to play with a very quiet air-cooled gaming rig that could take advantage of all p-state transitions and not run at max voltage always. So I went with a custom fan profile and let the turbo mode and offset handle things on its own with some minor tweaking. What you can't see are my BIOS settings which are as follow:


Spoiler: Ive left the data below for posteritys sake but its been updated by the links in my signature. Im hiding it in this spoiler link so that this thread isn't monstrous.!



P8P67 Revolution WS Rev 3.0 / 3B with BIOS 1402 x64 09/20/2011
AI OC Tuner: Manual
BCLK / PCIE: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
All Core Multiplier: 47
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
Memory Frequency: DDR3 1600 MHz
EPU Power Saving: Disabled

DRAM Timing Control
CAS# Latency: 8
RAS# to CAS# Delay: 8
RAS# PRE Time: 8
RAS# ACT Time: 24
DRAM Command Mode: 2
All other DRAM Timing Controls: Auto

CPU Power Management
CPU Ratio: Auto
Enhanced Speedstep: Enabled
Turbo: Enabled
All other CPU Power Management settings: Auto

DIGI+ VRAM
Load-Line Calibration: High (50%)
VRM Frequency: Manual
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme (Full Phase)
Duty Control: Exreme (Current Balance)
CPU Current Capability: 130%
CPU Voltage: Offset
Offset Sign: +
Offset Voltage: 0.025
DRAM Voltage: 1.50000
All other DIGI+ VRAM Settings: Auto, except...
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled

Advanced CPU Config
CPU Ratio: Auto
Internal Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Cores: All
Limit CPUID Max: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enable
Intel Virtualization: Disable
Enhaned Intel Speedstep: Enable
Turbo Mode: Enable
CPU C1E: Auto
CPU C3 Report: Auto
CPU C6 Report: Enable

PCH Config
High Precision Timer: Enable

CPU QFan Enable
Low Limit: 600 RPM
Fan Profile: Manual
CPU Upper Temperature: 70
CPU Max Duty: 100%
CPU Lower Temperature: 20
CPU Min Duty: 20%

Chassis QFan Enable
Low Limit: 600 RPM
Fan Profile: Manual
CPU Upper Temperature: 70
CPU Max Duty: 100%
CPU Lower Temperature: 40
CPU Min Duty: 60%

Anti-Surge: Enabled


----------



## qiqi1021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*
> 
> How do I change my bus speed mine is set to 99.8 I want to set it to 100.0 anyone know?


Disable Spread Spectrum, or if that doesn't work manually set BCLK to 100.2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> SUPER Stable (Default Blend settings with custom Memory to use (6070MB) to use 91% of available RAM.)
> Under Load at the 18 hours 40 minutes mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 (v 26.6) complete at 18 hours 45 minutes 0 errors 0 warnings:


Pics too small mate, can't read anything.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiqi1021*
> 
> Pics too small mate, can't read anything.


There, I used the overclock.net album instead. That should help.


----------



## qiqi1021

Those temps are actually pretty good. What's your ambient temp?

Just noticed that right click + view image shows the full size. For some reason the new layout auto scales the image and doesn't give a button to unresize. Still not used to the new layout.









Welcome to OCN (and the club).


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doni007*
> 
> I'd like to thank munaim1 for this amazing thread. It really made me something better than the noob I were (I did overclock an i7 920 and it was a fail! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So here's my 4.5Ghz @ 1.312v [17hrs custom blend w/ 97% RAM]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Thought it was time a 2700K entered the Fold:
> BTW, thanks for creating the club!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> SUPER Stable Default Prime 95 (26.6) Blend settings (with more memory used in custom)
> Number of torture threads: 4
> Min FFT size (in K): 8
> Max FFT size (in K): 4096
> *** deviation from Blend settings*** Memory to use (in MB): 6070
> Time to run each FFT size (in minutes): 15
> Under Load at the 18 hours 40 minutes mark:


All three above will be added now, apologies for the late add, I've been very busy, however very very nice overclock's and appreciate the contribution to the club.









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XReflection*
> 
> Woot, Finally made it!
> 4.6GHz - 21 hours stable!
> EDIT: 4.7 @ 12 hours stable. going to try for 4.8.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack*
> 
> I hope that's enough proof.


I'm very sorry but you need to download realtemp 3.67 or above to be in the spreadsheet. Please refer to the rulse in the OP. Apologies.

*PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU HAVE YOUR COOLING INFO IN YOUR SIG*


----------



## Thryack

holy **** i'm done, 2 times is enough


----------



## McLaren_F1

So hows your new chip munaim1, i see you also have a stable 5.0GHz in your sig


----------



## XReflection

What..I downloaded realtemp from whatever link was in the original post. That's complete crap..


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XReflection*
> 
> What..I downloaded realtemp from whatever link was in the original post. That's complete crap..


Heres the latest RealTemp 3.69.1 http://www.mediafire.com/?4uixpjtezznuzkd


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiqi1021*
> 
> Those temps are actually pretty good. What's your ambient temp?
> Just noticed that right click + view image shows the full size. For some reason the new layout auto scales the image and doesn't give a button to unresize. Still not used to the new layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN (and the club).


My Tambient varies between 18C and 24C. During that test, Tambient started at 22C and ended at 18C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> All three above will be added now, apologies for the late add, I've been very busy, however very very nice overclock's and appreciate the contribution to the club.


Thank you! It was primarily this thread that helped me learn what to do and not to do to in order to achieve good results.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack*
> 
> holy **** i'm done, 2 times is enough


It's not so bad man, just read through all of the fine print carefully and you'll get it right. Besides, you know that you'll be super-stable if you've done this a third time.


----------



## vance76

Hi to All, it's my 12hr's stable Prime95 Custom Blend: Memory to use 7000Mb.


----------



## moorhen2

Nice overclock vance76,looking good,but vcore looks a bit high for a 4.6ghz overclock,have you tried running lower.


----------



## vance76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Nice overclock vance76,looking good,but vcore looks a bit high for a 4.6ghz overclock,have you tried running lower.


thanks, but with lower Vcore, BSOD 124, after 8hr of Prime95 Blend (((


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vance76*
> 
> thanks, but with lower Vcore, BSOD 124, after 8hr of Prime95 Blend (((


That could be PLL/VCCIO, voltage giving 124 bsods,not allways vcore,try playing around with them,i am sure you should be able to get your vcore down lower,munaim1 has a good read in the OP,that should help you with the 124 error.Heres hopping.


----------



## vance76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> That could be PLL/VCCIO, voltage giving 124 bsods,not allways vcore,try playing around with them,i am sure you should be able to get your vcore down lower,munaim1 has a good read in the OP,that should help you with the 124 error.Heres hopping.


some examples of playing around PLL/VCCIO:
1) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
DVID=+0.055v
QPI/Vtt=1.100v
CPU PLL=1.520v
BSOD 124 after 4h35min

2) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
DVID=+0.060v
QPI/Vtt=1.100v
CPU PLL=1.520v
BSOD 124 after 8h30min

3) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
DVID=+0.070v
QPI/Vtt=1.080v
CPU PLL=1.800v
BSOD 124 after 7h55min

4) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
DVID=+0.070v
QPI/Vtt=1.120v
CPU PLL=1.800v
BSOD 124 after 8h01min

5) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
DVID=+0.075v
QPI/Vtt=1.080v
CPU PLL=1.520v
it's my 24/7 stable OC result.


----------



## vance76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> That could be PLL/VCCIO, voltage giving 124 bsods,not allways vcore,try playing around with them,i am sure you should be able to get your vcore down lower,munaim1 has a good read in the OP,that should help you with the 124 error.Heres hopping.





Spoiler: Some examples of playing around PLL/VCCIO



1) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
DVID=+0.055v
QPI/Vtt=1.100v
CPU PLL=1.520v
BSOD 124 after 4h35min

2) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
DVID=+0.060v
QPI/Vtt=1.100v
CPU PLL=1.520v
BSOD 124 after 8h30min

3) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
DVID=+0.070v
QPI/Vtt=1.080v
CPU PLL=1.800v
BSOD 124 after 7h55min

4) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
DVID=+0.070v
QPI/Vtt=1.120v
CPU PLL=1.800v
BSOD 124 after 8h01min

5) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
DVID=+0.075v
QPI/Vtt=1.080v
CPU PLL=1.520v
it's my 24/7 stable OC result.


P.S. Sorry for double post


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vance76*
> 
> Some examples of playing around PLL/VCCIO:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
> DVID=+0.055v
> QPI/Vtt=1.100v
> CPU PLL=1.520v
> BSOD 124 after 4h35min
> 
> 2) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
> DVID=+0.060v
> QPI/Vtt=1.100v
> CPU PLL=1.520v
> BSOD 124 after 8h30min
> 3) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
> DVID=+0.070v
> QPI/Vtt=1.080v
> CPU PLL=1.800v
> BSOD 124 after 7h55min
> 4) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
> DVID=+0.070v
> QPI/Vtt=1.120v
> CPU PLL=1.800v
> BSOD 124 after 8h01min
> 5) Vcore=Normal=1.345v
> DVID=+0.075v
> QPI/Vtt=1.080v
> CPU PLL=1.520v
> it's my 24/7 stable OC result.
> 
> 
> P.S. Sorry for double post


I see you have LLC on "enabled",have you tried actually setting a specific level,this is usefull for correcting vdroop,may help with vcore.


----------



## Thryack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> It's not so bad man, just read through all of the fine print carefully and you'll get it right. Besides, you know that you'll be super-stable if you've done this a third time.


True, I guess I'll do it for the third time when I have time...


----------



## vance76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I see you have LLC on "enabled",have you tried actually setting a specific level,this is usefull for correcting vdroop,may help with vcore.


"Gigabyte decide to separate LLC and DVID.It's mean if you use DVID and Vcore (normal)you cann't use LLC and in oposite way if you use LLC and Vcore (manual set) you cann't use DVID." ((


----------



## Alepale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vance76*
> 
> "Gigabyte decide to separate LLC and DVID.It's mean if you use DVID and Vcore (normal)you cann't use LLC and in oposite way if you use LLC and Vcore (manual set) you cann't use DVID." ((


You can use regular LLC but not Multisteps LLC with DVID.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vance76*
> 
> Hi to All, it's my 12hr's stable Prime95 Custom Blend: Memory to use 7000Mb.


Added!! Thank you for contributing to the thread, appreciate it


----------



## Zanklont

Hello guys this is my 1st time trying to overclock my CPU so i am a little noob about all the staff i should watch and monitor. You can see which hardware i am using for my rig at my signature.
I am running prime95 for about 1h 15mins now and i am using a Prolimatech megahalems rev.b cooler.

I am trying a 4.5 Ghz overclock with Vcore at 1280v and my max temps in Real Temp 3.67 till now are 61-59-66-63.

Are these good / normal / bad ???


----------



## vance76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Added!! Thank you for contributing to the thread, appreciate it


thanks, I'm glad to join club


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanklont*
> 
> Hello guys this is my 1st time trying to overclock my CPU so i am a little noob about all the staff i should watch and monitor. You can see which hardware i am using for my rig at my signature.
> I am running prime95 for about 1h 15mins now and i am using a Prolimatech megahalems rev.b cooler.
> I am trying a 4.5 Ghz overclock with Vcore at 1280v and my max temps in Real Temp 3.67 till now are 61-59-66-63.
> Are these good / normal / bad ???


Those temps look about normal for air cooling.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vance76*
> 
> "Gigabyte decide to separate LLC and DVID.It's mean if you use DVID and Vcore (normal)you cann't use LLC and in oposite way if you use LLC and Vcore (manual set) you cann't use DVID." ((


Yes mate,i know all about that,i have a Gigabyte Z68X-UD7-B3 as well as the Asus board i am using at the moment,when i use the UD7,i dont use DVID,i use manual vcore and LLC,with the multistep LLC,it helps reduce vdroop under load and idle states.


----------



## vance76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Yes mate,i know all about that,i have a Gigabyte Z68X-UD7-B3 as well as the Asus board i am using at the moment,when i use the UD7,i dont use DVID,i use manual vcore and LLC,with the multistep LLC,it helps reduce vdroop under load and idle states.


thanks, i know too about that, but i use DVID, becаuse it's important for me: when Vcore decrease to 1.068v - on idle, and increase to 1.416v - on load.


----------



## moorhen2

You are welcome mate.


----------



## rafael.agp

so, my first post here









here goes my OC stress test screenie... Prime95 Custom with 7000MB RAM:



basically, a 4.8ghz OC @ 1.32v using offset mode.

my 2500k batch is 3122C446, made in Costa Rica.


----------



## cdbee9191

My Asrock Z68 Pro3 will *not go to 4,5ghz. Rebooting from saving settings, Monitor will not go back on (black screen), have to reset CMOS*. My P8P67 did 4,6 absolutely stable (with exactly the same CPU) with some tweaking...

Settings:

*Ratio* 45
*PPL Overvolt* Enabled
*Speedstep* Enabled
*Turbo Boost Power Limit* Manual, 250,250,1
*Additional Turbo Voltage* 0,051v
*Core Current Limit* 250
*Hot Clock* 100mhz
*Spread Spectrum* Tried with both Enabled and Disabled
*Power Saving Mode:* Off
*CPU Core Voltage*: tried fixed 1,250 1,350 and 1,380
*LLC:* Level 5
All other voltages set to Auto

Also tried disabling c3 and c6 state
DRAM set all to auto (default)

I'm thinking of ordering a P8Z68, but it costs much more


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafael.agp*
> 
> so, my first post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here goes my OC stress test screenie... Prime95 Custom with 7000MB RAM:
> basically, a 4.8ghz OC @ 1.32v using offset mode.
> my 2500k batch is 3122C446, made in Costa Rica.


First glance, it looks good, I'll add you to the list in a moment, welcome to the club. Thank you for contributing to the thread.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdbee9191*
> 
> My Asrock Z68 Pro3 will *not go to 4,5ghz. Rebooting from saving settings, Monitor will not go back on (black screen), have to reset CMOS*. My P8P67 did 4,6 absolutely stable (with exactly the same CPU) with some tweaking...
> Settings:
> *Ratio* 45
> *PPL Overvolt* Enabled
> *Speedstep* Enabled
> *Turbo Boost Power Limit* Manual, 250,250,1
> *Additional Turbo Voltage* 0,051v
> *Core Current Limit* 250
> *Hot Clock* 100mhz
> *Spread Spectrum* Tried with both Enabled and Disabled
> *Power Saving Mode:* Off
> *CPU Core Voltage*: tried fixed 1,250 1,350 and 1,380
> *LLC:* Level 5
> All other voltages set to Auto
> Also tried disabling c3 and c6 state
> DRAM set all to auto (default)
> I'm thinking of ordering a P8Z68, but it costs much more


Could you kindly fill in your system spec as much as you can using the rigbuilder link above. Thanks

Also please link your motherboard and provide screenshots as to what you're seeing in the BIOS/UEFI.


----------



## Thryack

I'm up for the third and last attempt







. RealTemp 3.67 and 1.58 CPU-Z, Custom blend 12h 90% ram
is that right? I don't want to do it 4 times.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack*
> 
> I'm up for the third and last attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . RealTemp 3.67 and 1.58 CPU-Z, Custom blend 12h 90% ram
> is that right? I don't want to do it 4 times.


Yeah


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

They have totally ruined this forum. Was good as long as it lasted bud... I cannot cope with this mess.


----------



## vance76

Spoiler: My BIOS Settings for 4600/1.416v and 12hr's stable Prime95 Custom Blend with 7000Mb RAM


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> *munaim1*
> They have totally ruined this forum. Was good as long as it lasted bud... I cannot cope with this mess.


I too kinda felt the same hence my my lack of activity here on OCN but after changing a few settings, I'm getting use to it and it doesn't look that bad now, still a bit iffy about the colour but I guess that'll grow on me. Also I do believe some things like the spoiler tag is not working correctly and also the subscription thingy.

Here's how mine looks right now:





Set it up like so, also you can download chrome and install adblock plus and remove the 'sidebar' from the main page.



I also created a thread about the Sticky section here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1165674/sticky-threads-dont-really-stand-out

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vance76*
> 
> My BIOS Settings for 4600/1.416v and 12hr's stable Prime95 Custom Blend with 7000Mb RAM:


Thanks bud +rep for the BIOS pics, appreciate it!!!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I too kinda felt the same hence my my lack of activity here on OCN but after changing a few settings, I'm getting use to it and it doesn't look that bad now, still a bit iffy about the colour but I guess that'll grow on me. Also I do believe some things like the spoiler tag is not working correctly and also the subscription thingy.
> Here's how mine looks right now:
> 
> 
> Set it up like so, also you can download chrome and install adblock plus and remove the 'sidebar' from the main page.
> 
> I also created a thread about the Sticky section here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1165674/sticky-threads-dont-really-stand-out
> Thanks bud +rep for the BIOS pics, appreciate it!!!


Enjoy mate







This ******* **** is not my kinda of game







I do not approve this. And I never will. this is a terrible mess in my opinion. I'm glad on your behalf if you can enjoy this mess though


----------



## munaim1

*Just a small little update.*

I have removed the Si Soft Sandra Benchmarking from this thread because I didn't really put that much thought to it when I created it, the scoring system is still a bit weird and I think it's better that we focus our attention to the stability rather than the benching. Maybe in the near future I'll add something a little more 'fun'


----------



## munaim1

*Choose your sig and wear it proudly*

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_









*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## Thryack

Ok I updated prime95 and realtemp, my pc should be dead stable by now after 2 p95 12h and about 10h of skyrim non stop







going to sleep now


----------



## rdasch3

First off, I apologize about the massive delay in my response and getting my run posted. Between work, school, sleep, new video game releases that I absolutely must play and the site getting a massive change, time has not been on my side. with that said, here is my 18 hour run. You may need to right click the screenshot, go to view image and then click it again to get the full size.



My bios settings (or at least all the important ones that I wrote down):

Speedstep: Disabled

LLC: Ultra high

VRM frequency: Manual

VRM frequency mode: 350

Phase control: Extreme

Duty Control: Extreme

CPU Current Capability: 140%

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled

VCORE: 1.385 (note: when not under load it uses this or a little above it, and when under full load vdroop takes effect as you will see in my screenshot. This setting is basically above what you need for stability but it is set to this to account fo the vdroop still received.)

DRAM: 1.50000

VCCSA: .90000

VCCIO: 1.00000

Pll voltage: 1.60625 (not pll overvoltage) this also shows at about 1.6 in bios. I did not try to drop this any lower. I figured the temp or vcore difference couldn't be that much less at this point and I just wanted a stable overclock.

RAM: 8-8-8-24-2T

C1E, C3, C6 : Disabled


----------



## rendog

I set my vcore at 1.33 and i'm at 4.5ghz (i5-2500K)

Cpu-z reads 1.33 all the time, including at idle at 1.6ghz

Should my voltage be lower during idle? If so, what is the setting on the bios for that?

Thanks.


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack*
> 
> Ok I updated prime95 and realtemp, my pc should be dead stable by now after 2 p95 12h and about 10h of skyrim non stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to sleep now


You should definitely be solid!









Good luck man,

~Altstadt


----------



## rafael.agp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rendog*
> 
> I set my vcore at 1.33 and i'm at 4.5ghz (i5-2500K)
> Cpu-z reads 1.33 all the time, including at idle at 1.6ghz
> Should my voltage be lower during idle? If so, what is the setting on the bios for that?
> Thanks.


you're using FIXED MODE in Vcore, right? that's why it's a constant 1.33v even at idle. try using OFFSET MODE, that way the voltage lowers with the cpu frequency when idleing.

i'll be posting the UEFI settings for my OC in this thread if anyone's interested.

Asrock P67 Extreme6 settings, that is.


----------



## rafael.agp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> First glance, it looks good, I'll add you to the list in a moment, welcome to the club. Thank you for contributing to the thread.


cheers, munaim1! i'll be wearing the sig then


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> First off, I apologize about the massive delay in my response and getting my run posted. Between work, school, sleep, new video game releases that I absolutely must play and the site getting a massive change, time has not been on my side. with that said, here is my 18 hour run. You may need to right click the screenshot, go to view image and then click it again to get the full size.


Could you please upload it using OCN, not imageshack. Thanks


----------



## rdasch3

Above post is edited. The picture doesn't show up but you can click on it and still view it. Also, you still have to right click and view image to see the full size that you can actually read still.


----------



## Carfreak

Just primed for over 12h in 5,145MHz

Pic:


----------



## specjeorge

Idle/Light Load Freezes Question.

SO i'm able to run prime 95 (26.6) with 7025RAM(95%) for 12 hours without error. But during idle, it freezes. So its not stable right?

My Setting

Multi - 45x
BCLK - 100.0
PLL Overvoltage - current Disabled (Enabled will still freeze)
DRAM Freq - 1600mhz (Rated)
DRAM timing 9 9 9 24 2T(Rated)
LLC- Ultra High
VRM Frequency - @350
Duty - Extreme
Phase - Extreme
CPU Capability - 100%

CPU Voltage - Offset mode negative value - 0.015 (1.344v load - 0.984 idle)
DRAM Voltage - 1.5 (Rated)
VCCIO - current 1.025 (Tried 1.025 - 1.050 will still freeze)
PLL Voltage - current 1.5125(tried 1.5250 - 1.700 and will still idle freeze)
PCH - Default(Auto)
CPU Spectrum - current Disabled (Tried Enabled still will idle freeze)

EIST - Enabled
C1 - Enabled
C3- current Disabled (Tried enabled = BSOD, tried Auto will still idle freeze)
C6- current Disabled (Tried Auto will still idle freeze.)

its running ok for 2 days but suddenly idle freezes, i've tried overclocking it on newly installed win7 but same result. Upping voltage to 1.352 will still idle freeze. NO error with memtest86+ for 2hrs with ram rated specs. I never had this kind of problem with my 4.4ghz overclock. Any suggestion?


----------



## moorhen2

Same here,if it aint broke,why fix it,


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> *munaim1*
> They have totally ruined this forum. Was good as long as it lasted bud... I cannot cope with this mess.


This is what should have been posted,first time,no "quote",this site is now FUBAR,sorry,but thats my opinion.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carfreak*
> 
> Just primed for over 12h in 5,145MHz
> Pic:


Pime95 running,but only 52% load showing in Realtemp,and only 4 workers running,????


----------



## Carfreak

I dont know why its only 50%.. Why bench with ht on?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carfreak*
> 
> Just primed for over 12h in 5,145MHz
> Pic:


Please refer to the rules, realtemp 3.67+ is required.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specjeorge*
> 
> Idle/Light Load Freezes Question.
> SO i'm able to run prime 95 (26.6) with 7025RAM(95%) for 12 hours without error. But during idle, it freezes. So its not stable right?
> My Setting
> Multi - 45x
> BCLK - 100.0
> PLL Overvoltage - current Disabled (Enabled will still freeze)
> DRAM Freq - 1600mhz (Rated)
> DRAM timing 9 9 9 24 2T(Rated)
> LLC- Ultra High
> VRM Frequency - @350
> Duty - Extreme
> Phase - Extreme
> CPU Capability - 100%
> CPU Voltage - Offset mode negative value - 0.015 (1.344v load - 0.984 idle)
> DRAM Voltage - 1.5 (Rated)
> VCCIO - current 1.025 (Tried 1.025 - 1.050 will still freeze)
> PLL Voltage - current 1.5125(tried 1.5250 - 1.700 and will still idle freeze)
> PCH - Default(Auto)
> CPU Spectrum - current Disabled (Tried Enabled still will idle freeze)
> EIST - Enabled
> C1 - Enabled
> C3- current Disabled (Tried enabled = BSOD, tried Auto will still idle freeze)
> C6- current Disabled (Tried Auto will still idle freeze.)
> its running ok for 2 days but suddenly idle freezes, i've tried overclocking it on newly installed win7 but same result. Upping voltage to 1.352 will still idle freeze. NO error with memtest86+ for 2hrs with ram rated specs. I never had this kind of problem with my 4.4ghz overclock. Any suggestion?


Disabling C3 and C6 when using offset usually does the trick, however It could be that your idle voltage is too low and when switching between multipliers on the fly the voltage does not compensate fast enough, what you could do is lower the LLC to high (like I have done) and increase the offset amount, that in turn will increase the idle voltage but your load voltage will remain the same as long as you work out how much to increase









If you read the link "BSOD 124 / IDLE Freezing on Sandy?" in my sig, you'll see more info on what I just mentioned.

Hope that helps









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carfreak*
> 
> I dont know why its only 50%.. Why bench with ht on?


That would mean that two of your workers have failed. When you're running prime click on the window tab next to help and select tile, make sure the entire prime window is large enough to accompany all the windows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> Above post is edited. The picture doesn't show up but you can click on it and still view it. Also, you still have to right click and view image to see the full size that you can actually read still.


Thanks bud, I'll add you to the spreadsheet now









Thank you for contributing to the thread









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 200 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask or post your problem here*


----------



## Carfreak

I will redo my bench with the right version of realtemp and with even higher freq


----------



## pking911

I am confused on voltages (new poster). I have tried to read thru alot of this, but there are soooo many pages.
I did read that 1.6 or 1.65 was an extreme NO for the sandy bridge. I am running 1.5 @ 5.0 but it stable.
whats the dealio with teh 1.5 voltage?


----------



## rafael.agp

1.5v is kinda high, you gotta keep in mind that it MIGHT degrade your chip a lot faster, but Intel says 1.52v is the highest safe voltage for Sandy Bridge, so you're probably good.
also, high voltage equals high temperatures, unless you have very good cooling but i'm sure you know that already.
what are your temps like? which cooler?

EDIT: spelling.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pking911*
> 
> I am confused on voltages (new poster). I have tried to read thru alot of this, but there are soooo many pages.
> I did read that 1.6 or 1.65 was an extreme NO for the sandy bridge. I am running 1.5 @ 5.0 but it stable.
> whats the dealio with teh 1.5 voltage?


Not sure as to how you missed this, from the OP









****Max Safe Voltage and Temps****

Before I go into this, I just want to say that this is my *OWN* opinion and take it as you will.

No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')

Those that have killed or degraded their cpu's have done so through either by their own fault, running sucide runs with crazy voltages and by not having substantial cooling for their overclocks and voltage or for reasons like their mobo or PSU causing shorting and also BIOS bugs.

Please remember that not all chips are the same, some can do high overclocks with low voltage some cannot as you can see in this this thread and many others.

Regarding temps, CPU throttles at 95c, *some say* keeping it below 85c is good, *some say* keeping it below 80 is better, *other's say* below 75c is really good and there are quite a few that say 70c should be the max. *Which ever one your comfortable with and if you have substantial cooling, YOU DECIDE YOUR MAX, just remember it throttles at 95c*. If for example you hit 85c in stress testing then in everday usage it shouldn't be higher than 75c which I think is fine, I personally like to keep mine below 70c while gaming, under 70c while stressing is a bonus


----------



## Carfreak

What´s the prob cause when the computer just shuts down during prime?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carfreak*
> 
> Just primed for over 12h in 5,145MHz
> Pic:


I might be more able to accurately evaluate this overclock if I could uhh... Would you mind minimizing your windows for just a sec and re-take your screen shot?


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I might be more able to accurately evaluate this overclock if I could uhh... Would you mind minimizing your windows for just a sec and re-take your screen shot?


----------



## Celoth

Been fiddling with OC'ing my new sig rig for a couple of days now, but not really happy with the results (I am unsure if the BSOD's I am getting trying to reach 4,6GHz are vcore related or something else), so I am starting from scratch. I did get a 4.5GHz OC stable in 8 hours of standard Prime blend before I stopped it myself. Vcore was set to 1.345 but went a bit higher in CPU-Z under load. PLL was 1.7v and VCCIO was 1.15v.

I found that with a PLL of 1,50 it won't boot, but it boots fine with a PLL of 1,55v and seems stable at stock settings. So that'll be my starting point. For now the goal is just a stable 4.5GHz OC.

To establish a sort of baseline I set it as follows:


Ai Overclock Tuner: X.M.P
BCLK: 100.0
Multiplier: 45
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
CPU Ratio: Auto
Enhanced Intel Speedstep: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
C1E, C3, C6: Auto
LLC: Ultra High
VRM: Manual 350
Phase & Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Voltage: Manual
CPU Manual Mode: Auto* (CPU-Z reports 1.416-1.424 at full load)
DRAM Voltage: 1.5000v
VCCIO: Auto (bios reports 1.056-1.059)
PLL: Manual 1.550v
PCH: Auto (bios reports 1.068)
Spread Spectrum: Enabled.
With these settings and the CPU voltage on Manual Mode: Auto, I completed two 1 hour custom blends with 1344 and 1792 FFT's, with 1400MB RAM and time to run each FFT set to 1 min. The RAM has passed a Memtest86+ run as well.

Next step was to reduce vcore from the auto settings and test with the 1344 and 1792 FTTs.

I set it at 1.345v in the bios again(1.352-1.360 in CPU-Z), based on previous OC, and ran the 1344 FFT: BSOD 124 in 1 minute
Increased PLL to 1.6000, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - Pass (30 mins). 1792 FFT - BSOD 124 in 4 minutes.
Increased PLL to 1.7000, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 9 minutes.
Increased PLL to 1.7500, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 3 minutes.
Increased PLL to 1.8000, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - Pass (30 mins). 1792 FFT - BSOD 124 in 2 minutes.
Increased PLL to 1.8250, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 7 minutes.
Increased PLL to 1.8500, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 4 minutes. Not going any higher.
Retesting PLL at 1.6000, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 3 minutes. Random as I suspected.
Retesting PLL at 1.8000, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 2 minutes.

Not really conclusive yet. I set PLL to auto (1.8v) and will test VCCIO at same vcore and bios settings to see if that makes a difference.

Increased VCCIO to 1.0750, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 5 minutes.
Increased VCCIO to 1.1000, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 6 minutes.
Increased VCCIO to 1.1250, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 1 minute.
Increased VCCIO to 1.1500, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 4 minutes.
Increased VCCIO to 1.1750, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 3 minutes.
Increased VCCIO to 1.2000, other settings untouched: 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 3 minutes.

So that was a pain to test all that, but I think I've eliminated PLL and VCCIO as causes of the BSODs at these settings at least. Next up I am loading the settings I got 8+ hours stable Prime standard blend with to test them with the FTTs. Same vcore, PLL at 1,7 and VCCIO at 1.15 and for some reason I had PCH at 1.1v. I think a few of the other settings might be different as well. If both FTT's pass on these settings, it's time to compare in detail.

Edit:

First run with my 8-hour prime blend stable settings: 1344 FFT - Pass (30 mins). 1792 FFT - BSOD 124 in 1 minute.
Second run with my 8-hour prime blend stable settings: 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 2 minutes.
So wth... was the 8-hour stable run just a fluke?

Anyway, looks like I am back to increasing vcore on a really crappy OC chip...

Edit2:

Back to the baseline settings I listed above, with PLL at 1,55v, slowly increasing vcore:

Increased vcore to 1,350 (1,360-1,368 in CPU-Z): 1344 FFT - BSOD 124 in 9 minutes.
Increased vcore to 1,355 (1,360-1,368 in CPU-Z): 1344 FFT - Pass (30 mins). 1792 FFT - BSOD 124 in 4 minutes.
Increased vcore to 1,360 (1,368-1,376 in CPU-Z): 1344 FFT - Pass (30 mins). 1792 FFT - BSOD 124 in 15 minutes.
Increased vcore to 1,365 (1,368-1,376 in CPU-Z): 1344 FFT - Pass (30 mins). 1792 FFT - BSOD 124 in 2 minutes.
Increased vcore to 1,370 (1,376-1,384 in CPU-Z): 1344 FFT - Pass (30 mins). 1792 FFT - Pass (30 mins). Finally!
Now it's time to test the 12+ hour prime blend...

Feel free to comment if I missed something.


----------



## Carfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I might be more able to accurately evaluate this overclock if I could uhh... Would you mind minimizing your windows for just a sec and re-take your screen shot?


Hahahaha!! So u wanna see a Amstaff puppy ?


----------



## pking911

I missed the 1.52, thanks for posting that.

I went ahead and backed it down to be safe for now.

temps average in the mid 60's, dipping into 70's under extreme load (73 prime95).

I am running a Hyper 212 evo heatsink with twin 120 fans.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> That would mean that two of your workers have failed. When you're running prime click on the window tab next to help and select tile, make sure the entire prime window is large enough to accompany all the windows.


In Prime95 this setting be checked, default its not checked.


----------



## Schwartz

Hello Munaim1,

The Schwartz is not strong with me on my OC, I had it Stable at 4700 mhz on a Cooler Master V6 GT heatsink with Arctic Silver 5. Temps stayed below 80 but I aim for below 75 on Real or Core Temps. Ambient heat from the rooms extreme amount of Insulation caused a bust in the OC. Has not been right since. A lot of 124's now and have switched to a H100 to help with that issue. Ambient heat in the room ranges from 67 to 75f.

I need help badly. I have a feeling I can get it stable at 5 mhz with better fans for push and pull along with another 120 for a intake. The intake is front 140 and side 200m fan. Exhaust of PSU is running bottom and bottom side. H100 is currently set-up with stock Corsair 120's pushing up from bottom of radiator as a Exhaust recommendation. and I have another 140 at the top back side as a Exhaust. Case heat should not be a issue. I would Like to keep the Vcore below 1.375. I have a feeling the PSU is holding the OC back because of the video cards power.

Please help, I tried all the recommendations last night. 1.7 CPU PLL did not make a difference. I have already reseated the Heat Sink with no grease could tell a difference I dropped 7 c on idle. Will add images shortly all advice is welcome and anyone with similar set-up please help. Here is my current rig with links to the parts.

The Schwartz Rig

Motherboard - P8Z68 Gen3 Deluxe Asus

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68_DELUXEGEN3/

CPU - I7-2700k

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115095&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA

Case - Thermal Take level 10 Snow Edition Stock Fans

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133192

Cooling - Corsair H100 as of right now stock fans installed on bottom of resivor pushing up as exhaust.
Stock Thermal Take Level 10 Snow Edition Fans, top Exhaust removed for H100. Artic Silver 5 TIM.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181017&Tpk=corsair%20h100

Graphics - SAPPHIRE Toxic 100312TXSR Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102951

Hard Drive - Seagate Barracuda XT ST32000641AS 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148506

Power Supply - CORSAIR Gaming Series GS800 800W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139025

OS - Windows 7 64-bit

Thanks for all the advise and help and may the Schwartz be wit you!

Sincerely,

The Schwartz


----------



## majin662

going for round 2. Tried this a couple weeks back and got to 10 1/2 hr leaving it overnight. Woke up all excited I was about to make it to the homestretch only to find that the comp was frozen :-( Now I'm taking another crack at 4.8 on my i5 2500k. Screenshots and all requirements coming sometime tomorrow afternoon if all goes well *fingers crossed/knock on wood* Wish me luck


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwartz*
> 
> Hello Munaim1,
> The Schwartz is not strong with me on my OC, I had it Stable at 4700 mhz on a Cooler Master V6 GT heatsink with Arctic Silver 5. Temps stayed below 80 but I aim for below 75 on Real or Core Temps. Ambient heat from the rooms extreme amount of Insulation caused a bust in the OC. Has not been right since. A lot of 124's now and have switched to a H100 to help with that issue. Ambient heat in the room ranges from 67 to 75f.
> I need help badly. I have a feeling I can get it stable at 5 mhz with better fans for push and pull along with another 120 for a intake. The intake is front 140 and side 200m fan. Exhaust of PSU is running bottom and bottom side. H100 is currently set-up with stock Corsair 120's pushing up from bottom of radiator as a Exhaust recommendation. and I have another 140 at the top back side as a Exhaust. Case heat should not be a issue. I would Like to keep the Vcore below 1.375. I have a feeling the PSU is holding the OC back because of the video cards power.
> Please help, I tried all the recommendations last night. 1.7 CPU PLL did not make a difference. I have already reseated the Heat Sink with no grease could tell a difference I dropped 7 c on idle. Will add images shortly all advice is welcome and anyone with similar set-up please help. Here is my current rig with links to the parts.
> The Schwartz Rig
> Motherboard - P8Z68 Gen3 Deluxe Asus
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68_DELUXEGEN3/
> CPU - I7-2700k
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115095&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA
> Case - Thermal Take level 10 Snow Edition Stock Fans
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133192
> Cooling - Corsair H100 as of right now stock fans installed on bottom of resivor pushing up as exhaust.
> Stock Thermal Take Level 10 Snow Edition Fans, top Exhaust removed for H100. Artic Silver 5 TIM.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181017&Tpk=corsair%20h100
> Graphics - SAPPHIRE Toxic 100312TXSR Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102951
> Hard Drive - Seagate Barracuda XT ST32000641AS 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148506
> Power Supply - CORSAIR Gaming Series GS800 800W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139025
> OS - Windows 7 64-bit
> Thanks for all the advise and help and may the Schwartz be wit you!
> Sincerely,
> The Schwartz


Having a hard time reading your settings. I have a similar setup to you. Here's my settings for 4.8 that got me 12 hours stable in bios. I don't use the software.

Bclock. 100
Multiplier. 48
Vcore. 1.385
LLC. ultra high
PLL 1.7
PLL Overvoltage. Auto
Overvoltage. 140%
VRM control manual 350
Phase control extreme
Duty cycle extreme
Everything else auto


----------



## p33k

I have been reading up on this thread but it is massive! I am unsure of how to go about lowering my voltage. Originally before reading quite a bit I had thought x124 error was only linked to voltage. I currently have my system at 4.5 and ran prime blend test for 10 hours with no problems. It is currently at 1.36v, which seems a little high. I can boot into windows as low as 1.31 but I get x124 error quickly when running prime. Should I leave it at 1.31 and start playing with the PLL & ATT voltages? If so which ones and which way, ie, drop the PLL low and work up or work down from high, etc, etc. Below is my current settings in my Bios. Thanks!

Asrock E3G3
Internal PLL Over - disabled
Turbo Boost 250/250/1/Auto/250
C3/C6 - disabled
C1/E - enabled
Pkg C - Auto

Offset mode - +.095 = 1.36v
LLC - 3
Dram - Auto 1.582
PLL - Auto 1.832
VTT - Auto 1.047
VCC - Auto .925


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carfreak*
> 
> What´s the prob cause when the computer just shuts down during prime?


What do you mean by shuts down during prime,is that a case of your computer just rebooting,or a BSOD,if it was the latter,what was the code,ie 000000124,000000101,etc,it's probably voltage related,but it could be one of several voltages,vcore/pll/vccio.Hope this helps.


----------



## Mad Skillz

I found another good Prime95 custom blend test that's good for checking stability: 4096k. it works well in a custom blend test with 90% of your ram--just like 1792k and 1344k do.

It seems to really stress the cpu, imc, and ram in a sandy bridge system, so it's a good test for overall system stability.

1792k and 1344k are also very good, but I have passed them and failed 4096k on numerous occasions, so I think it's good to use a combination of all of them when checking stability.

So far, if I've passed 1792k, 1344k, and 4096k for 20 minutes each, I've never failed a long Prime95 custom blend, so this can save you a lot of wasted hours on long Prime95 runs that fail hours into the test.

Edit: btw... I've used 4096k on multiple 2500k's, and it worked well at checking stability with all of them, so it seems like a good general purpose test.


----------



## Celoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> I found another good Prime95 custom blend test that's good for checking stability: 4096k. it works well in a custom blend test with 90% of your ram--just like 1792k and 1344k do.
> It seems to really stress the cpu, imc, and ram in a sandy bridge system, so it's a good test for overall system stability.
> 1792k and 1344k are also very good, but I have passed them and failed 4096k on numerous occasions, so I think it's good to use a combination of all of them when checking stability.
> So far, if I've passed 1792k, 1344k, and 4096k for 20 minutes each, I've never failed a long Prime95 custom blend, so this can save you a lot of wasted hours on long Prime95 runs.
> Edit: btw... I've used 4096k on multiple 2500k's, and it worked well at checking stability with all of them, so it seems like a good general purpose test.


I thought about that.







Still have an hour to go on my 12 hour blend run, but then I am going to try the 4096 FFT test as well, and see how much I need to increase vcore to get that stable.


----------



## Zanklont

My first overclock ever Used prime95 for 13h and 20mins.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Count me in

P.S.1: Since its my 1st overclock attempt do you find my temps and Vcore bad /normal/good?

P.S.2: Cooling --->*AIR* Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celoth*
> 
> I thought about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have an hour to go on my 12 hour blend run, but then I am going to try the 4096 FFT test as well, and see how much I need to increase vcore to get that stable.


I'm pretty sure if you're able to pass a 12 hour blend, you'll pass the 4096 easily. It's actually one of the tests that gets run during a normal blend, but I forget how long it takes to get to that test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanklont*
> P.S. Since its my 1st overclock attempt do you find my temps and Vcore bad /normal/good?


Yeah, your temps and vcore look pretty good.

The only thing I noticed is that your BCLK is lower than 100. Is it always 99.8, or does it fluctuate?

It's not a big deal, but if you want it to be 100, you might need to disable cpu spread spectrum or manually increase BCLK to 100.2 to compensate.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> I found another good Prime95 custom blend test that's good for checking stability: 4096k. it works well in a custom blend test with 90% of your ram--just like 1792k and 1344k do.
> It seems to really stress the cpu, imc, and ram in a sandy bridge system, so it's a good test for overall system stability.
> 1792k and 1344k are also very good, but I have passed them and failed 4096k on numerous occasions, so I think it's good to use a combination of all of them when checking stability.
> So far, if I've passed 1792k, 1344k, and 4096k for 20 minutes each, I've never failed a long Prime95 custom blend, so this can save you a lot of wasted hours on long Prime95 runs.
> Edit: btw... I've used 4096k on multiple 2500k's, and it worked well at checking stability with all of them, so it seems like a good general purpose test.


FFT 4096k is the last FFT to run in prim95 in the blend test,a blend cycle takes roughly 3 hours,then starts the cycle again,


----------



## Celoth

Ah cool thanks , and yeah it seems like I am doing just fine on the 4096 test so far.









Going for a stable 4.6GHz clock before I start posting screenies though. I think my cooling can handle it just fine, even if I need fairly high voltages to get 4.6 (over 1.4 vcore)


----------



## Zanklont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> Yeah, your temps and vcore look pretty good.
> The only thing I noticed is that your BCLK is lower than 100. Is it always 99.8, or does it fluctuate?
> It's not a big deal, but if you want it to be 100, you might need to disable cpu spread spectrum or manually increase BCLK to 100.2 to compensate.


Well thank you for answering. My BCLK is rated 100 in my BIOS and also i have already disabled CPU Spread Spectrum.So i dont know why it appears to be 99.8 in cpu-z.Do i really have to tweak it to 100.2 or i ll be fine?? Also could you explain me what you mean when you say "does it fluctuate?" as i said i am still noob in overclocking


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanklont*
> 
> Well thank you for answering. My BCLK is rated 100 in my BIOS and also i have already disabled CPU Spread Spectrum.So i dont know why it appears to be 99.8 in cpu-z.Do i really have to tweak it to 100.2 or i ll be fine?? Also could you explain me what you mean when you say "does it fluctuate?" as i said i am still noob in overclocking


When I said does it fluctuate, I meant does it stay at 99.8 in cpuz, or does it change from 99.8 to 100.0 throughout the test?

It's not a big deal, that's just why your cpu and ram speeds are slightly less than 4.5 ghz and 800mhz in the cpuz screenshot. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *Spreadsheet Update*
> 
> I have created a new sheet for BIOS templates, it could be a reference point to [others] including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones [I'm] after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> 
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> 
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_
> 
> Enjoy


i5-2500k @ 4.7 GHz 18hr 45min Blend Custom for > 90% RAM use:

My *full* BIOS Template is in my user album right now.

It's more than what you asked for though, so here are the highlights of exactly what you asked for in the order you listed and without the extra items:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_










*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*










































_*CPU Configuration Page*_






































In addition, I have posted my custom fan profiles for low noise at idle and everyday use but thermal efficiency in high demand situations as well as a detailed breakdown of my RAM showing part numbers here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






_*Fan Profiles*_


















_*RAM Details*_





















Feel free to go to my picture albums and have a look around there for more details.

EDIT: The above spoiler link is old news now. I've got an even more quiet and cool setup at the same frequency and less voltage now. You can see it in the link in my signature.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanklont*
> 
> My first overclock ever Used prime95 for 13h and 20mins.
> 
> Count me in
> 
> P.S. Since its my 1st overclock attempt do you find my temps and Vcore bad /normal/good?


To add to your post, the type of cooling is "*AIR* Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B" (Just to save others from needing to google whether that's air or water.







)

Your Vcore and Tmax look just fine to me. Nice job getting everything right on your first time!


----------



## Zanklont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> To add to your post, the type of cooling is "*AIR* Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B" (Just to save others from needing to google whether that's air or water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Your Vcore and Tmax look just fine to me. Nice job getting everything right on your first time!


Already added that to my post thank you. To be honest i thought that for whoever would look this thread it should be clear what Megahalems is but you got a point there

Thank you for commenting


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanklont*
> 
> My first overclock ever Used prime95 for 13h and 20mins.
> 
> Count me in


Thanks for the pic, added to the club and the spreadsheet. Thanks again for contributing!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> i5-2500k @ 4.7 GHz 18hr 45min Blend Custom for > 90% RAM use:
> My *full* BIOS Template is in my user album right now.
> It's more than what you asked for though, so here are the highlights of exactly what you asked for in the order you listed and without the extra items
> Feel free to go to my picture albums and have a look around there for more details.


Wow thanks bud. +rep for the screenshots. I'll add them right now.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Wow thanks bud. +rep for the screenshots. I'll add them right now.


Thanks! I wasn't going to post my screenshots in a huge link so I stuck them into the spoiler link. The ones in my album have screenshots about things like my SATA drives and serial ports that wouldn't make much sense in this thread. (







) I wasn't going to post my BIOS profile until I was sure it was stable in everyday use and gaming as well as the stress tests. I've been running the system for several days and I'm still error free and crash free.


----------



## Celoth

Add meeeee!











16 hour run with 4.6GHz on the 2500K

AIR - Thermalright Archon Rev.A (for your copy/paste pleasure)

CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2104000

I included the ASUS sensor readings for the CPU fan speed. However, during the test the motherboard went straight from 21c to 123C! Totally believable..... but hey I got to see their warning popup system was working.


----------



## moorhen2

Hi Celoth,nice overclock mate,keep up the good work.


----------



## hollowtek

So exactly what it seems, I can't seem to reach any further than 4.6 using an Asus P8Z68-V. I can sometimes boot into windows at 4.7 , but it always crashes under 5 minutes of prime (even up to 1.42v). Usually error code 124. Anyone have experience with Asus p867/z68 boards?

So my current stable settings are:
4.6ghz

PLL overvolt -> Disabled

Load-line Calibration -> Ultra High

VRM Frequency -> 350

Phase Control -> Extreme

Duty Control -> T.Probe

CPU Current Capability -> 130%

CPU Voltage -> Manual 1.35v

DRAM Voltage -> 1.65v

VCCIO Voltage -> Auto

CPU PLL Voltage -> Auto

PCH Voltage -> Auto

DRAM DATA REF Voltage -> Auto

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage -> Auto

DRAM DATA REF Voltage -> Auto

DRAM CTRL REF Voltage -> Auto

CPU Spread Spectrum -> Disabled


----------



## uniwarking

Hello all. I just got to 4.5 stable (for about 7.5 hrs anyway, stopped to look into changes).

I used this video step by step:






I'm looking for suggestions on this OC method. I read several guides and watched several vids, all point in slightly different directions. My goal for now is to be in the 4.5 ~ 4.8 range and be at the lowest possible voltages and temps... (as "safe" as possible with a mild to moderate OC). I'd also like to keep my computer as quiet as possible so I'm not sure if disabling fan control and runing them full out as suggested in this guide is really ideal.

Please provide suggestions, thanks! Screenie below:


----------



## Celoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Hi Celoth,nice overclock mate,keep up the good work.


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> So exactly what it seems, I can't seem to reach any further than 4.6 using an Asus P8Z68-V. I can sometimes boot into windows at 4.7 , but it always crashes under 5 minutes of prime (even up to 1.42v). Usually error code 124. Anyone have experience with Asus p867/z68 boards?


Try lowering your PLL manually. On mine I am stable with 1.55v. It won't even post with 1.50v, but as long as it can post, it seems stable. So try fiddling with that. Apparently a high PLL can cause instability. I can leave spread spectrum on enabled as well.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celoth*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try lowering your PLL manually. On mine I am stable with 1.55v. It won't even post with 1.50v, but as long as it can post, it seems stable. So try fiddling with that. Apparently a high PLL can cause instability. I can leave spread spectrum on enabled as well.


I'll give this a try. I went the opposite and gradually reduced my PLL from 1.8 until it because unstable...


----------



## Celoth

Oh and duty control to Extreme as well. Works for me at least.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> So exactly what it seems, I can't seem to reach any further than 4.6 using an Asus P8Z68-V. I can sometimes boot into windows at 4.7 , but it always crashes under 5 minutes of prime (even up to 1.42v). Usually error code 124. Anyone have experience with Asus p867/z68 boards?
> So my current stable settings are:
> 4.6ghz
> PLL overvolt -> Disabled
> Load-line Calibration -> Ultra High
> VRM Frequency -> 350
> Phase Control -> Extreme
> Duty Control -> T.Probe
> CPU Current Capability -> 130%
> CPU Voltage -> Manual 1.35v
> DRAM Voltage -> 1.65v
> VCCIO Voltage -> Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage -> Auto
> PCH Voltage -> Auto
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage -> Auto
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage -> Auto
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage -> Auto
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage -> Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum -> Disabled


You may want to try putting PLL overvolt on Auto or even enabled. PLL overvolt on auto made the difference for me once at the same vcore. Also, 1.7 on PLL voltage is usually the sweet spot from everything I read. Change duty control to Extreme, CPU current capability to 140%. Re-enable CPU spread spectrum.


----------



## Celoth

Below are the bios settings I use for my 4.6GHz clock.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Edit: currently testing how it runs with EPU enabled on Auto.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> You may want to try putting PLL overvolt on Auto or even enabled. PLL overvolt on auto made the difference for me once at the same vcore. Also, 1.7 on PLL voltage is usually the sweet spot from everything I read. Change duty control to Extreme, CPU current capability to 140%. Re-enable CPU spread spectrum.


Spread Spectrum should be disabled when overclocking,can cause instability.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Enabled actually, unless you're changing the BCLK.


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Hello all. I just got to 4.5 stable (for about 7.5 hrs anyway, stopped to look into changes).
> I used this video step by step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions on this OC method. I read several guides and watched several vids, all point in slightly different directions. My goal for now is to be in the 4.5 ~ 4.8 range and be at the lowest possible voltages and temps... (as "safe" as possible with a mild to moderate OC). I'd also like to keep my computer as quiet as possible so I'm not sure if disabling fan control and runing them full out as suggested in this guide is really ideal.
> Please provide suggestions, thanks! Screenie below:


To add to my previous post, I did a little analysis of the club spreadsheet for those running a 2500k right around 4.5 GHz...

*Voltage*
Average 1.307
Min 1.232
Max 1.38
Average MHz 4502.018182

Seems I should be targeting a voltage of below 1.35v. It would be nice if the spreadsheet included other settings as well.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Enabled actually, unless you're changing the BCLK.


Actually has nothing to do with BCLK,this is a quote from "[email protected]",CPU Spread Spectrum: Modulates the processor clock to reduce radiated noise emissions. Disable if overclocking, as clock modulation will increase instability.


----------



## Celoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> To add to my previous post, I did a little analysis of the club spreadsheet for those running a 2500k right around 4.5 GHz...
> *Voltage*
> Average 1.307
> Min 1.232
> Max 1.38
> Average MHz 4502.018182
> Seems I should be targeting a voltage of below 1.35v. It would be nice if the spreadsheet included other settings as well.


Don't get too hung up on what others have their vcores at. Your chip is a unique snowflake... kinda... and you could have one, like mine, that requires around 1.38v to be 4.5GHz stable. In my case around 1.408v to be 4.6GHz stable.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Enabled actually, unless you're changing the BCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually has nothing to do with BCLK,this is a quote from "[email protected]",CPU Spread Spectrum: Modulates the processor clock to reduce radiated noise emissions. Disable if overclocking, as clock modulation will increase instability.
Click to expand...

News to me. IME disabling spread spectrum let me run stable at a higher BCLK. I'm stable at 48x*[email protected] Highest stable I've got with spread spectrum enabled and changing the BCLK was 47x*100.7.
I'm stable with CPU spread spectrum enabled in the bios and running at 47x*[email protected](1.384 prime run for club), 24/7 folding,(18hrs prime), auto vrm(for my stable run for the club I ran VRM at 320), LLC extreme, current 130%, 1.65 PLL, 1.1835(or 1.11835, would have to check) VCCIO, memory timings 10-10-10-24-2t(stable run for club 9-9-9-24-2t; which is stock rated timings). (Since my stable prime run for the club, folding 24/7 wasn't completely stable at those settings, namely the memory).

Messing with those settings and getting my rig completely rock solid 24/7 folding at 5GHz(50x*100)@ 1.46v, I've found that when using manual VRM, CPU spread spectrum is automatically disabled, according to the AI Suite. Not sure of the relationship there. Maybe someone with a bit more knowledge there could expand on that.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> News to me. IME disabling spread spectrum let me run stable at a higher BCLK. I'm stable at 48x*[email protected] Highest stable I've got with spread spectrum enabled and changing the BCLK was 47x*100.7.
> I'm stable with CPU spread spectrum enabled in the bios and running at 47x*[email protected](1.384 prime run for club), 24/7 folding,(18hrs prime), auto vrm(for my stable run for the club I ran VRM at 320), LLC extreme, current 130%, 1.65 PLL, 1.1835(or 1.11835, would have to check) VCCIO, memory timings 10-10-10-24-2t(stable run for club 9-9-9-24-2t; which is stock rated timings). (Since my stable prime run for the club, folding 24/7 wasn't completely stable at those settings, namely the memory).
> Messing with those settings and getting my rig completely rock solid 24/7 folding at 5GHz(50x*100)@ 1.46v, I've found that when using manual VRM, CPU spread spectrum is automatically disabled, according to the AI Suite. Not sure of the relationship there. Maybe someone with a bit more knowledge there could expand on that.


Have you ever read this guide about overclocking sandy bridge from an Asus engineer? There's lots of good information in their based on their testing of sandy bridge on their motherboards. http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110 It discusses stuff like spread spectrum, PLL overvoltage, etc. and how they affect overclocking.


----------



## Celoth

I've tried with it enabled and disabled and it made zero difference for me when doing straight multiplier overclocking. I haven't messed with BCLK overclocking enough to say how it affects that either way.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> News to me. IME disabling spread spectrum let me run stable at a higher BCLK. I'm stable at 48x*[email protected] Highest stable I've got with spread spectrum enabled and changing the BCLK was 47x*100.7.
> I'm stable with CPU spread spectrum enabled in the bios and running at 47x*[email protected](1.384 prime run for club), 24/7 folding,(18hrs prime), auto vrm(for my stable run for the club I ran VRM at 320), LLC extreme, current 130%, 1.65 PLL, 1.1835(or 1.11835, would have to check) VCCIO, memory timings 10-10-10-24-2t(stable run for club 9-9-9-24-2t; which is stock rated timings). (Since my stable prime run for the club, folding 24/7 wasn't completely stable at those settings, namely the memory).
> Messing with those settings and getting my rig completely rock solid 24/7 folding at 5GHz(50x*100)@ 1.46v, I've found that when using manual VRM, CPU spread spectrum is automatically disabled, according to the AI Suite. Not sure of the relationship there. Maybe someone with a bit more knowledge there could expand on that.


I believe i have mine enabled. Should I have mine disabled? I passed 14 hours Blend on that. (4700Mhz @ 1.45v)

Would this let me lower vcore needed for such an easy overclock?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celoth*
> 
> Add meeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 hour run with 4.6GHz on the 2500K
> AIR - Thermalright Archon Rev.A (for your copy/paste pleasure)
> CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2104000
> I included the ASUS sensor readings for the CPU fan speed. However, during the test the motherboard went straight from 21c to 123C! Totally believable..... but hey I got to see their warning popup system was working.


Looks excellent, apologies for the late add. Thank you for contribuing to the thread. Welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celoth*
> 
> Below are the bios settings I use for my 4.6GHz clock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: currently testing how it runs with EPU enabled on Auto.


Thanks bud +rep for sharing your screenshot









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> I believe i have mine enabled. Should I have mine disabled? I passed 14 hours Blend on that. (4700Mhz @ 1.45v)
> Would this let me lower vcore needed for such an easy overclock?


Nope just leave it on


----------



## Celoth

It's slightly off-topic, so I made a new thread (Intel HD3000 overclocking results) but I was just able to increase performance by 67% in the Heaven benchmark.

The max stable iGPU MHz seems to be affected by the vcore. My 4.5GHz stable clock at 1.376v got me to 1850MHz stable on the iGPU. My 1.408v stable 4.6GHz clock increased that to 1900MHz. All other BIOS settings/voltages are exactly the same, only vcore differs.

Edit: By setting the iGPU load line calibration to extreme and the iGPU current capability to 140% I was able to increase the stable frequency to 1950MHz, netting me an overall 70% increase over stock settings in the Heaven benchmark.


----------



## Schwartz

Thank you Breenemister for the set-up. my ambient heat issue is still killing my oc. Real Temp, Speed Fan, or Core Temp is climbing to danger levels for me. I want to stay below 75c.

30 mins in with that setting middle cores hit 77c. Can someone please explain to me push and pull and fan recommendations for rpm. Also do I have the fans pushing out inside the case on the radiator and Pulling in ontop of the radiator on top of the h100? I have 2 antrec tornado 80 mm fans but my lord they are just to loud. They are going 6600 rpms cooled the case from bottom Snow Edition option to 27c. I really wish I could get my temps to stay even from what I have been seeing others temp post look like.

H100 with the Stock fans pushing out through the radiator is what I have set-up right now. It was recommended on Corsair forums and a few other post I made on other websites. I know my AS5 is cured properly still have about 100 hrs to go on it for the recommended 200 hrs and about 50ish hours left on the H100 for the 200 hr work in. I was thinking about getting 4 Cougars http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553001 , or these 4 Cougars http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002 , or these Silverstones http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-220-014&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=4#scrollFullInfo or and 1 good 120mm intake that has the lowest dba for bottom option level 10 intake. Would perfer Blue LED fans of some sort but not really a worry anymore. I just seem to not be able to keep anything in this pc cool enough even with a Box fan on the 200mm side intake. When the heat comes on in this house of any sort it all comes to this room even with the vent closed.

Other issue could be a RMA of the Asus Deluxe Gen3 board back to Asus Temperature monitor is broke came up after a 30 min Prime test to see my temps and the Asus Motherboard Temperature monitor readed 132c! I but it wasnt after a quick reboot it was only at 32c. Does a i7-2700k naturally run hot since the EU link of the Intel chip reads do not exceed 1.525vcore? I am attempting to hit 5ghz stable at 100% load temps of 50c if I can not do 5ghz its no big problem but I should be able to hit 4600-4800mhz. Noise level is a concern since I have a toddler. Reason I did not get another Koolance Radiator. I have invested to much already in cooling as is. Fans are the last resort. Another problem Asus does not allow my case fans to hit there actual high of 700 rpms. My front intake I would replace with something better but is a pain to get to. Side Panel intake from Thermal Take is actually better then NZXT's version spec wise. I could get another 140mm exhaust for top back exhaust.

Have also considered trying the Indigo Extreme out. The instruction are terrible though. To allow a chip to run at 95c with no sink on it kinda scares me to start the reflow process.
Any advice from anyone is greatly considered. 1.375 vcore even at fix that still jumps up and down kinda worries me though. I was stable at 4600 yesterday with temps at 100% load of 66 - 70 - 72- 67c. I just tried upping it again and it seems to never be happy with my temps.

May the Schwartz be with me and have this issue solved before I start rendering again.

The Schwartz


----------



## mannyfc

add me please, runs great specs are all pretty much in the screenshot, fans are a little loud but it runs too good, it's really a quick and dirty OC but as it looks is pretty stable just gotta knock some vcore off of it... and when i get a hang of things try to get another multi in there i hope


----------



## Schwartz

Well here is what I have going on now... Just did MW3 at extreme for 4 hrs straight with real temp on. My current OC is 4400mhz, 1.235 vcore manual, and my temps maxed out on real temp at 53-58-59-54 max. So any recommendation I mean I can live with this when I game but I will be rendering soon. Does it seem like my H100 is working correctly? I just did the firmware reset before this. It is TIM with Arctic Silver 5, Indigo Extreme kinda intimidates me but getting 5 fans and possibly it shortly. I read that switching from AS5 to IE can result anywhere from a 2 to 7 c drop and push/pull instead of exhaust set-up on the H100 can result in another 2 to 7c. If I can get a 14 c drop then I can see the possibly of 4800 to 5000mhz at 50-55c.

Thanks everyone for their help.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> So exactly what it seems, I can't seem to reach any further than 4.6 using an Asus P8Z68-V. I can sometimes boot into windows at 4.7 , but it always crashes under 5 minutes of prime (even up to 1.42v). Usually error code 124. Anyone have experience with Asus p867/z68 boards?


Feel free to check my components out and my BIOS settings out in my user profile rig-builder thing and also in my user profile photo album labeled BIOS settings.

I managed to get a 18 hour 45 minute 4.7 GHz super stable using automated settings for most things, so it lets me idle at 1.6 GHz and turbo up to 4.7 GHz. Your mileage may vary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Hello all. I just got to 4.5 stable (for about 7.5 hrs anyway, stopped to look into changes).
> 
> I used this video step by step:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions on this OC method. I read several guides and watched several vids, all point in slightly different directions. My goal for now is to be in the 4.5 ~ 4.8 range and be at the lowest possible voltages and temps... (as "safe" as possible with a mild to moderate OC). I'd also like to keep my computer as quiet as possible so I'm not sure if disabling fan control and runing them full out as suggested in this guide is really ideal.
> 
> Please provide suggestions, thanks! Screenie below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll give you the same advice that I gave to the poster above. I'm using automated variable CPU frequencies and automated variable fan settings and I too wanted a quiet and stable system. I'm very pleased with my results. The full BIOS settings in my user photo gallery and the hardware specs in my rig builder link should help.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwartz*
> 
> Thank you Breenemister for the set-up. my ambient heat issue is still killing my oc. Real Temp, Speed Fan, or Core Temp is climbing to danger levels for me. I want to stay below 75c.
> 
> 30 mins in with that setting middle cores hit 77c. Can someone please explain to me push and pull and fan recommendations for rpm. Also do I have the fans pushing out inside the case on the radiator and Pulling in ontop of the radiator on top of the h100? I have 2 antrec tornado 80 mm fans but my lord they are just to loud. They are going 6600 rpms cooled the case from bottom Snow Edition option to 27c. I really wish I could get my temps to stay even from what I have been seeing others temp post look like.
> 
> H100 with the Stock fans pushing out through the radiator is what I have set-up right now. It was recommended on Corsair forums and a few other post I made on other websites. I know my AS5 is cured properly still have about 100 hrs to go on it for the recommended 200 hrs and about 50ish hours left on the H100 for the 200 hr work in.
> 
> {SNIP}
> 
> I just seem to not be able to keep anything in this pc cool enough even with a Box fan on the 200mm side intake. When the heat comes on in this house of any sort it all comes to this room even with the vent closed.
> 
> Other issue could be a RMA of the Asus Deluxe Gen3 board back to Asus Temperature monitor is broke came up after a 30 min Prime test to see my temps and the Asus Motherboard Temperature monitor readed 132c! I but it wasnt after a quick reboot it was only at 32c. Does a i7-2700k naturally run hot since the EU link of the Intel chip reads do not exceed 1.525vcore? I am attempting to hit 5ghz stable at 100% load temps of 50c if I can not do 5ghz its no big problem but I should be able to hit 4600-4800mhz. Noise level is a concern since I have a toddler. Reason I did not get another Koolance Radiator. I have invested to much already in cooling as is. Fans are the last resort. Another problem Asus does not allow my case fans to hit there actual high of 700 rpms. My front intake I would replace with something better but is a pain to get to. Side Panel intake from Thermal Take is actually better then NZXT's version spec wise. I could get another 140mm exhaust for top back exhaust.
> 
> Have also considered trying the Indigo Extreme out. The instruction are terrible though. To allow a chip to run at 95c with no sink on it kinda scares me to start the reflow process.
> Any advice from anyone is greatly considered. 1.375 vcore even at fix that still jumps up and down kinda worries me though. I was stable at 4600 yesterday with temps at 100% load of 66 - 70 - 72- 67c. I just tried upping it again and it seems to never be happy with my temps.
> 
> May the Schwartz be with me and have this issue solved before I start rendering again.
> 
> The Schwartz


First of all, the motherboard temperature jumping up to 123C and issuing a warning is a bug. My motherboard was a very stable 32C at idle and then at complete random warned me that it was at -60C. A few minutes later it was idling happy at 33C and then a few minutes after that it warned me that it was at 123C. It's just a bug and not something you need to RMA for. Several users have had this problem and mine has settled back down to giving me normal results again. I knew it was a bug because it's physically impossible for anything in my room to be at -60C. LOL

Check out this thread that has tons of pictures of a guy using liquid cooling with the case that you have.

I'm not suggesting that you mod your case like he did, but you can use what he did with his radiator as a guide.

As far as the rest of your problems are concerned, I'd suggest that you do not overclock yet and instead tackle one single issue at a time. Changing fan types, configurations, and ordering new parts all at once is just too many variables to work with.

I wouldn't rush out to get new hardware just yet.


----------



## Carfreak

Just lapped my 2600k









Here´s the before/after results after 1h prime


----------



## uniwarking

Alright, I managed to get a 4.5GHz OC stable for 12+ hours on my 2500k...

Please add me to this awesome club!



I'm fairly happy with the 4.5GHz mark.... I'd love to get to the 4.8GHz ~ 5.0GHz mark but I'll want to upgrade my cooler before I do that since my temps got as high 75C on my 3rd core.

I'm looking for suggestions on what to change in my BIOS settings to allow for less voltage and temp @ 4.5 GHz. Here are my settings:

*Run 1*
*4.5GHz*
_*AI Tweaker*_
*AI Overclock Tuner*Manual
*BCLK*100
*Turbo Ratio*By all cores
*Internal PLL Overvoltage*Enabled
*Memory Frequency*DDR3-1600

*Load Line Calibration*Extreme
*VRM Frequency*Auto
*Phase Control*Extreme
*Duty Control*Extreme
*CPU Current Capability*100%

*CPU Voltage*Manual Mode
*CPU Manual Voltage*1.35
*DRAM Voltage*1.5
*VCCSA Voltage*1
*VCCIO Voltage*1.1
*CPU PLL Voltage*1.9
*PCH Voltage*Auto
*CPU Spread Spectrum*Disabled

*Advanced Tab*
*CPU Ratio*Auto
*Intel Thermal Monitor*Enabled
*Active Processor Cores*All
*Limit CPUID Max*Disabled
*Execute Disabled Bit*Enabled
*Intel Virtualization*Disabled
*Speedstep*Enabled
*Turbo Mode*Enabled
*CPU C1E*Disabled
*CPU C3 Report*Disabled
*CPU C6 Report*Disabled


----------



## Flying Donkey

Is my OC considered good or bad?


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Alright, I managed to get a 4.5GHz OC stable for 12+ hours on my 2500k...
> Please add me to this awesome club!
> 
> I'm fairly happy with the 4.5GHz mark.... I'd love to get to the 4.8GHz ~ 5.0GHz mark but I'll want to upgrade my cooler before I do that since my temps got as high 75C on my 3rd core.
> I'm looking for suggestions on what to change in my BIOS settings to allow for less voltage and temp @ 4.5 GHz. Here are my settings:
> *Run 1*
> *4.5GHz*
> _*AI Tweaker*_
> *AI Overclock Tuner*Manual
> *BCLK*100
> *Turbo Ratio*By all cores
> *Internal PLL Overvoltage*Enabled
> *Memory Frequency*DDR3-1600
> *Load Line Calibration*Extreme
> *VRM Frequency*Auto
> *Phase Control*Extreme
> *Duty Control*Extreme
> *CPU Current Capability*100%
> *CPU Voltage*Manual Mode
> *CPU Manual Voltage*1.35
> *DRAM Voltage*1.5
> *VCCSA Voltage*1
> *VCCIO Voltage*1.1
> *CPU PLL Voltage*1.9
> *PCH Voltage*Auto
> *CPU Spread Spectrum*Disabled
> *Advanced Tab*
> *CPU Ratio*Auto
> *Intel Thermal Monitor*Enabled
> *Active Processor Cores*All
> *Limit CPUID Max*Disabled
> *Execute Disabled Bit*Enabled
> *Intel Virtualization*Disabled
> *Speedstep*Enabled
> *Turbo Mode*Enabled
> *CPU C1E*Disabled
> *CPU C3 Report*Disabled
> *CPU C6 Report*Disabled


I've made a few minor changes that were recommended on another thread.

VCCIO Voltage 1.125v
CPU PLL Voltage 1.75

I'm still running stable at 4.5 GHz.


----------



## hollowtek




----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Feel free to check my components out and my BIOS settings out in my user profile rig-builder thing and also in my user profile photo album labeled BIOS settings.
> I managed to get a 18 hour 45 minute 4.7 GHz super stable using automated settings for most things, so it lets me idle at 1.6 GHz and turbo up to 4.7 GHz. Your mileage may vary.
> [/SPOILER]
> I'll give you the same advice that I gave to the poster above. I'm using automated variable CPU frequencies and automated variable fan settings and I too wanted a quiet and stable system. I'm very pleased with my results. The full BIOS settings in my user photo gallery and the hardware specs in my rig builder link should help.


Hey thanks for the advice. I had already turned the fan control back to the standard profile... runs a little warmer at idle but it keeps it quiet and cool. Load temps are the same. By variable CPU frequencies, I assume you're refering to spread spectrum? If so, I plan to enable that once I get everything where I want it... don't plan to change the core clock any.


----------



## munaim1

*Spreadsheet has been updated*

*Sorry guy's, I've not been that active, not really a big fan of the new platform, however I will try my best to update this spreadsheet as quick as I can.
*
Uniwarking, prime needs to be under load, please refer to the rules from the OP.

Hollowtek, realtemp 3.67 or above is needed.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 210 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask or post your problem here*


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *Spreadsheet has been updated*
> *Sorry guy's, I've not been that active, not really a big fan of the new platform, however I will try my best to update this spreadsheet as quick as I can.
> *
> Uniwarking, prime needs to be under load, please refer to the rules from the OP.


Ahhh! Dang it! I had just hit stop before taking that screen... no biggy... I'll be tweaking more and will run it again down the road...


----------



## agbullet2k1

Just joined the site a couple days ago, and I thought I would post what I have been able to do using the advice I have gathered from the threads. I think I got everything included, but if I am missing something, please let me know.


----------



## critical46

5000.1 mhz 24/7
1600mhz G.Skill
P8P67 Pro
XSPC Raystorm

Max temps

63 73 73 69


----------



## donkrx

Below me is a really old post that fortunately I remember reading awhile back with a bit of curiosity. *TLDR: its a post about how after 3 months time on a stable clock, clock became unstable browsing the web and the only fix was enabling Spread Spectrum.*

I have already verified my 4.9ghz clock on my 2500k, at a load voltage of 1.472 avg, 18 hours in Prime with most of my RAM in use. I have been running this clock since mid August (so 3 full months). I've played a lot of Skyrim recently for hours on end too.

Just a half hour ago I was watching a stream online and my computer froze. I restarted, same thing happened after 15 minutes and got a 0x124 after like half a second of freeze. I wasnt doing anything else, the loading was disgustingly light. When I started overclocking this chip I found issues similar to this with random 0x124 bsods but that was very quickly corrected by disabling C-states (i use offset voltage). I had not had a single bsod, random or not, over the past 3 months.

I have had spread spectrum disabled... really no good reason for that originally, but I figured 18h stable is 18h stable, why change it if its working. Well it's clearly broken now so I'm going to be testing this out and will come back. Ugh..........

Does anyone have any comments about their experience with spread spectrum?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*
> 
> I have a new (old to some...) finding.
> I suddenly got BSOD 124 while browsing web on my 22hours prime stable 4.8.
> First time this happened in 2 months or so.
> I was thinking the RAM might be crapping out.
> 
> So I bumped VTT and dram. LinX crashed.
> Made the timings to stock 1600. LinX Crashed.
> Then I thought my CPU was degrading....
> So I bumped vcore up a notch. Still LinX crashed.
> One more notch did the same thing....
> At that point I really thought my chip got degradation.
> 
> But I turned "Spread spectrum" ON.
> Now the LinX passes fine with the same 4.8 setting.
> On top of that, the vcore reading is now at 1.377~1.380 load.
> It used to be 1.384 load.
> And surprise...the GFlops score got better with lower vcore with spread spectrum on.
> (2~4GFlops avg better than what I used to get)
> Isn't it strange that it suddenly wants spread spectrum to be on....
> One thing I can think of is that UEFI is somehow corrupted and LLC isn't working properly since the load and idle vcore acts differently now.....
> Maybe I should hard reset cmos and see...
> But anyway, now I have to test everything over again >.<
> 
> Those Spread Spectrum and PLL Overvoltage work strange on OC...


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Hey thanks for the advice. I had already turned the fan control back to the standard profile... runs a little warmer at idle but it keeps it quiet and cool. Load temps are the same. By variable CPU frequencies, I assume you're refering to spread spectrum? If so, I plan to enable that once I get everything where I want it... don't plan to change the core clock any.


You're welcome.

No, what I meant by variable CPU frequencies is the default Intel (enhanced) speedstep technology which allows the CPU to change p-states automatically (voltage and frequency change on demand). I had to increase my offset voltage slightly (To +0.025V) to do this, but not much. My voltage is at 1.000V while writing this with my CPU at 1.6 GHz but under load my voltage can get up to 1.352V at 4.7GHz. I could force my system to remain at 4.9GHz and 1.400V, for example, and never throttle down but that wasn't my goal. My goal was to build a system that was electrically and thermally efficient and leave the p-state variable. With that in mind, I found custom fan speeds that closely match the power-states on my specific system so that temperatures are where I like them and fan speeds are quiet where I like them. The loudest component in my system is my GTX 580 fan when it throttles itself above 40% under gaming or folding load.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agbullet2k1*
> 
> Just joined the site a couple days ago, and I thought I would post what I have been able to do using the advice I have gathered from the threads. I think I got everything included, but if I am missing something, please let me know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> 5000.1 mhz 24/7
> 1600mhz G.Skill
> P8P67 Pro
> XSPC Raystorm
> Max temps
> 63 73 73 69


Thanks guys, appreciate the contribution. Added!!!









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx*
> 
> Does anyone have any comments about their experience with spread spectrum?


I've always had mine enabled and hasn't really caused me any issues even when updating to a new BIOS.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx*
> 
> Does anyone have any comments about their experience with spread spectrum?


I've always heard that cpu spread spectrum will decrease stability when overclocking, and Raja @ ASUS also mentioned this in one of his overclocking guides.

However, I've found that it increased stability for me when overclocking to 4.9ghz, and it didn't seem to cause any harm at lower overclocks either.

It may cause problems if you're changing BCLK as well (which is something else I've heard), but I haven't tested this personally.


----------



## lagittaja

Currently going with 4800Mhz and 1.38v (varies between 1.376/1.384)

For the last four months or so I have been running my 2500K at 4Ghz/1.200v but it's colder now outside and my room is freezing 

Had to throw some higher clocks to heat up the room 

Maybe I'll try and see if I can work the voltage down. I have a feeling it might go 4.8 with a tad lower voltage.

E: of course I'm running boinc 24/7 so


----------



## donkrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> I've always heard that cpu spread spectrum will decrease stability when overclocking, and Raja @ ASUS also mentioned this in one of his overclocking guides.
> However, I've found that it increased stability for me when overclocking to 4.9ghz, and it didn't seem to cause any harm at lower overclocks either.
> It may cause problems if you're changing BCLK as well (which is something else I've heard), but I haven't tested this personally.


Yeah, I know that it WAS (in past) recommended to disable it, but if I learned anything Sandy Bridge is very different than previous generation CPUs. Thanks for the input about your experience, that's what I'm looking for. Hopefully some more people can speak up about SS if they've tested it directly.

While I personally only did a little bit of _Prime testing_ with SS enabled/disabled in, I _did_ spend most of my time over the past 3 months using my computer in the exact same conditions (light load) that it failed twice under yesterday. So those 3 months count as a test to me, and the fact that I (suddenly) can't go 30 minutes without it crashing is really odd. It's not like it gradually got worse.

Degradation does not make a lot of sense here given that I don't stress my CPU that often and that I use Offset voltage. Basically, I am around 1.1-1.3 volts 98% of the time which is very safe. Besides, if it was going to degrade from high voltages or heat, it would have done so during the month of brutal, constant stress testing I did. I did a lot of it.

As a final comment, since enabling SS yesterday after the 2nd crash, I have not had any stability issues. No bsods, nothing even slightly weird. I'm holding out some hope for this but would still like to understand it.

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I've always had mine enabled and hasn't really caused me any issues even when updating to a new BIOS.


So I take that to mean you haven't tried it disabled?


----------



## uniwarking

Alright... I think my screenshot meets the club req's now:

~19hr run, max temp 75c. 4.5GHz @ 1.35 vcore (BIOS)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx*
> 
> So I take that to mean you haven't tried it disabled?


Only disable it when I'm doing crazy run's that involve increasing the BCLK.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Alright... I think my screenshot meets the club req's now:
> ~19hr run, max time 75c. 4.5GHz @ 1.35 vcore (BIOS)


Added, thanks you for contributing to the thread, scroll to the top of the page and copy and paste your sig


----------



## Epyon415

Hope I did this right. 4.6Ghz @ 1.30v tested 12+ hrs, meant to run for 16+ but was too sleepy and killed the run. Let me know if this is correct. Will possibly going for higher OC


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks guys, appreciate the contribution. Added!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> *[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always had mine enabled and hasn't really caused me any issues even when updating to a new BIOS.


Sweet! I've been trying to do a 12h run for a while but usually 10hrs is the max I can be without my computer and playing games. lol


----------



## kevindd992002

But the general consensus for SS is that it should be disable if we DON'T change the BCLK clock speed, right?


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But the general consensus for SS is that it should be disable if we DON'T change the BCLK clock speed, right?


Based on the results we've been talking about recently, it seems you should leave cpu spread spectrum enabled unless you're also increasing BCLK.

However, each chip may be different, so you may want to try it both ways with your cpu to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But the general consensus for SS is that it should be disable if we DON'T change the BCLK clock speed, right?


Correct,


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> Based on the results we've been talking about recently, it seems you should leave cpu spread spectrum enabled unless you're also increasing BCLK.
> However, each chip may be different, so you may want to try it both ways with your cpu to see if it makes a difference.


Hmmm, that's the other way around from what I've known. Before though, was my assumption correct?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hmmm, that's the other way around from what I've known. Before though, was my assumption correct?


[email protected],who must know what he is talking about,clearly states Spread Spectrum should be "disabled"when overclocking,but having said that,if it has no adverse effect when "enabled",then each to there own,i personaly always disable it.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hmmm, that's the other way around from what I've known. Before though, was my assumption correct?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> [email protected],who must know what he is talking about,clearly states Spread Spectrum should be "disabled"when overclocking,but having said that,if it has no adverse effect when "enabled",then each to there own,i personaly always disable it.


I know that Raja mentioned that in his overclocking guide, and I know it was common in the past to disable spread spectrum when overclocking, but for those of us that have actually tested it with sandy bridge, spread spectrum seems to increase stability.

For example, I was failing the 1792k Prime95 test (consistently) with spread spectrum disabled at 4.9ghz. Once I enabled it, I was stable @ 1.376v without having to increase vcore.

So, I'd recommend trying with it enabled and disabled to see if it makes a difference for you.


----------



## Hadezz

what you guys think for my first OC
AsRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
i5-2500k
Corsair H80 (push/pull)



im sure i can get the voltage down a bit more but for now im quite happy especially with temps ... never reached 60 after 15.5hrs

Edit: Ram for Spreadsheet



Cpu-Z Validation ( Not under load.. again for Ram )
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2113038


----------



## uniwarking

Nice work... wish I could hit 4.5 at those voltages and temps.


----------



## CloudX

Here's another one for me, 2600k again.

Room temp peaked at 78F, It was 72F most of the time.


----------



## SightUp

I got my new CPU in today. The batch number is 31 02c224. Anyone know if this is a good overclocker?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415*
> 
> Hope I did this right. 4.6Ghz @ 1.30v tested 12+ hrs, meant to run for 16+ but was too sleepy and killed the run. Let me know if this is correct. Will possibly going for higher OC


Sorry bud, you need realtemp 3.67 atleast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hadezz*
> 
> what you guys think for my first OC
> AsRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
> i5-2500k
> Corsair H80 (push/pull)
> 
> im sure i can get the voltage down a bit more but for now im quite happy especially with temps ... never reached 60 after 15.5hrs


Added, however I need the RAM info aswell









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Here's another one for me, 2600k again.
> Room temp peaked at 78F, It was 72F most of the time.


Wow makes a big change from your 2500k.









Unfortunately only one member per entry in the spreadsheet, however I have saved your previous overclock with your 2500k in the old entries sheet









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I got my new CPU in today. The batch number is 31 02c224. Anyone know if this is a good overclocker?


No idea, still think it's down to the luck









On another note, you guys have probably noticed I haven't really been active here on OCN and you could say that it was right after the launch of the new platform, however I think it'll take a bit of time for me to get use to and be back to my usual self again, hopefully this doesn't make me leave ocn







I spend no more than 10 minutes now and use to be around 4/5 hours everyday, but oh well....... things change but I hope that I stick around, you guys have been fantastic


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I got my new CPU in today. The batch number is 31 02c224. Anyone know if this is a good overclocker?


Some lots show better potential for OC than other lots. All lots have variance with respect to one another, just as all CPUs within that lot have variance with one another. Your lot # may be in the top 5% and may be 3 standard deviations better than the norm for all other lots and yet you may have a CPU that is 3 standard devations worse than all other CPUs in that lot. In other words, your CPU might only be stable at 4.0 GHz no matter what you do to it. Then again, you may have a lot that is in the bottom 5% of all lots and 3 standard deviations worse than the norm for all other lots and you might still end up with a 5.1 GHz CPU on air-cooling, which would be the top 0.1% and easily 4 standard deviations better than most others.

Long story short, lot #s don't mean much and since many of the people OCing here constructed their OC rigs early on, most have lots starting with L as referenced in this P6X motherboard OC results google document which comes from this Official Intel P67/Z68 Motherboard Comparison List & OC Results thread.

For what it's worth, my CPU came out of Batch # 3134B741 and I'm getting Super Stable 4.7GHz on air with 1.352 Vcore (max). fluxlite is on water getting 4.8 GHz from lot 3049A300. Tunagoblin is getting 5.0GHz on air with rather high temperatures in lot 3049A366.

Everyone else on the thread is between L040B165 and L108A871 which I think would be equivalent to 0040B165 and 0108A871.

In that thread, of all of the 2500K owners, only one person is at 4.2GHz, only one person is at 4.40GHz, and everyone else is at 4.49GHz+ with thirteen at 4.5GHz, four at 4.6GHz, ten at 4.7GHz, eight at 4.8GHz, and six more at 5.0GHz with one guy hitting 5.30GHz.

I think that if you follow the recommendations that many users have posted in this thread we're in now, the link to the Official OC results above, (or just cheat and look at my BIOS profile in my pictures album) you can expect to get 4.5GHz easily. It's equally likely that you can hit 4.6GHz or 4.7GHz, but hitting 4.8GHz+ seems to be the wall where most people encounter stability issues. Only the lucky folks are getting 5.0GHz stable CPUs. In my opinion, in terms of performance, 4.5 to 4.7GHz seems to be the ideal balance of performance to power use and performance heat generated.


----------



## sbarrick

My first OC on new rig









4700.5Mhz x 47 @ 100Mhz - Voltage 1.440v

Asus P8Z68V-Pro Rev B3
Intel i5 2500K 3.3Mhz
8GB Corsair Vengance Blue DDR3 1600Mhz
H60 Corsair Water cooling
Antex 300 Case
1TB Samsung SATA
GTX 460 Sonic Platinum

How does one get on the spreadsheet list?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbarrick*
> 
> My first OC on new rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4700.5Mhz x 47 @ 100Mhz - Voltage 1.440v
> Asus P8Z68V-Pro Rev B3
> Intel i5 2500K 3.3Mhz
> 8GB Corsair Vengance Blue DDR3 1600Mhz
> H60 Corsair Water cooling
> Antex 300 Case
> 1TB Samsung SATA
> GTX 460 Sonic Platinum
> How does one get on the spreadsheet list?


You really should read the OP


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbarrick*
> 
> My first OC on new rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4700.5Mhz x 47 @ 100Mhz - Voltage 1.440v
> Asus P8Z68V-Pro Rev B3
> Intel i5 2500K 3.3Mhz
> 8GB Corsair Vengance Blue DDR3 1600Mhz
> H60 Corsair Water cooling
> Antex 300 Case
> 1TB Samsung SATA
> GTX 460 Sonic Platinum
> How does one get on the spreadsheet list?


The voltages are a little high. I would attempt to lower them if possible. But your temps are pretty cool so w/e.


----------



## sbarrick

ok, was just going by the title being P68 and I'm using Z68 board, anyway posted to spreadsheet since.Thanks


----------



## sbarrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> The voltages are a little high. I would attempt to lower them if possible. But your temps are pretty cool so w/e.


Cheers

Will start to play around with different settings, but aim to reduce voltage from 1.44v


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> The voltages are a little high. I would attempt to lower them if possible. But your temps are pretty cool so w/e.


+1 Your temperatures look great. The voltage does seem high but it's probably safe enough. Intel lists the maximum voltage at 1.40V but if your temperatures are cool enough I don't doubt that 1.440V is probably safe enough. I wouldn't be surprised if you can get it down to 1.37V at that speed if you're careful.


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> +1 Your temperatures look great. The voltage does seem high but it's probably safe enough. Intel lists the maximum voltage at 1.40V but if your temperatures are cool enough I don't doubt that 1.440V is probably safe enough. I wouldn't be surprised if you can get it down to 1.37V at that speed if you're careful.


Pretty sure its 1.52v unless it's been changed,

Nice OC Sbarrick.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Pretty sure its 1.52v unless it's been changed,
> Nice OC Sbarrick.


Intel probably meant 1.52v as set in the bios (without LLC), so 1.52 - vdrop - vdroop = 1.38 to 1.4v in cpuz.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> Intel probably meant 1.52v as set in the bios (without LLC), so 1.52 - vdrop - vdroop = 1.38 to 1.4v.


I don't think vdroop is that big (based on your computation).


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I don't think vdroop is that big (based on your computation).


Others that have tested putting 1.52v in the bios have said that their load voltages were near what I said, but I haven't personally tested it.

I'll try it now and report back what I find.

Edit:
I did a test at 1.4v to see how much vdrop and vdroop there was at that point, and here's what I found:

With the vcore set to manual mode and LLC turned off:
BIOS vcore: 1.4v
Cpuz idle vcore: 1.4v
Cpuz load vcore: 1.288v

vdrop = bios vcore - idle vcore = 1.4 - 1.4 = 0v
vdroop = idle vcore - load vcore = 1.4 - 1.288 = 0.112v

The vdroop should be even greater at 1.52v, but even if you use the 0.112 vdroop that we just saw at 1.4v, 1.52 - 0.112 = 1.408v.

So I think it's safe to say the vcore will probably be in the range of 1.38v to 1.4v like the others have mentioned @ 1.52v.

I didn't test at 1.52v because I've got a really good chip, and I'd rather not put 1.52v through it when the evidence seems clear that vdroop is huge with LLC turned off, but if someone else wants to do it, feel free to.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> Others that have tested putting 1.52v in the bios have said that their load voltages were near what I said, but I haven't personally tested it.
> I'll try it now and report back what I find.
> Edit:
> I did a test at 1.4v to see how much vdrop and vdroop there was at that point, and here's what I found:
> With the vcore set to manual mode and LLC turned off:
> BIOS vcore: 1.4v
> Cpuz idle vcore: 1.4v
> Cpuz load vcore: 1.288v
> vdrop = 0v
> vdroop = 1.4 - 1.288 = 0.112v
> The vdroop should be even greater at 1.52v, but even if you use the 0.112 vdroop that we just saw at 1.4v, 1.52 - 0.112 = 1.408v.
> So I think it's safe to say the vcore will probably be in the range of 1.38v to 1.4v like the others have mentioned @ 1.52v.
> I've got a really good chip, so I'd rather not put 1.52v through it for nothing, since the evidence seems clear that vdroop is huge with LLC turned off, but if someone else wants to do it, feel free to.


Your findings are only relevent for your mobo and setup,so whats needed on your board will be different to what others need,and vice versa.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Your findings are only relevent for your mobo and setup,so whats needed on your board will be different to what others need,and vice versa.


All motherboards follow Intel's specifications for vdroop when LLC is off, so the numbers may be slightly different, but it's still going to come out *near* 1.4v.

And don't get me wrong. I'm not saying above 1.4v isn't safe. I'm just saying don't expect that you can go up to 1.52v with LLC on with the expectation that Intel says you're safe.


----------



## munaim1

*Enough talk of safe voltages please.*

Take this as you please and make your *own* decision.

****Max Safe Voltage and Temps****

Before I go into this, I just want to say that this is my *OWN* opinion and take it as you will.

No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')

Those that have killed or degraded their cpu's have done so through either by their own fault, running sucide runs with crazy voltages and by not having substantial cooling for their overclocks and voltage or for reasons like their mobo or PSU causing shorting and also BIOS bugs.

Please remember that not all chips are the same, some can do high overclocks with low voltage some cannot as you can see in this this thread and many others.

Regarding temps, CPU throttles at 95c, *some say* keeping it below 85c is good, *some say* keeping it below 80 is better, *other's say* below 75c is really good and there are quite a few that say 70c should be the max. *Which ever one your comfortable with and if you have substantial cooling, YOU DECIDE YOUR MAX, just remember it throttles at 95c*. If for example you hit 85c in stress testing then in everday usage it shouldn't be higher than 75c which I think is fine, I personally like to keep mine below 70c while gaming.









Quote:


> *Going through the last couple pages, spreadsheet will be updated with your screenshot if you've followed the rules*


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> All motherboards follow Intel's specifications for vdroop when LLC is off, so the numbers may be slightly different, but it's still going to come out *near* 1.4v.
> And don't get me wrong. I'm not saying above 1.4v isn't safe. I'm just saying don't expect that you can go up to 1.52v with LLC on with the expectation that Intel says you're safe.


To my understanding though, the actual VCore of of 1.52V max applied to the CPU is the safe limit. That means a higher setting in the BIOS because of vdroop.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> To my understanding though, the actual VCore of of 1.52V max applied to the CPU is the safe limit. That means a higher setting in the BIOS because of vdroop.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *Enough talk of safe voltages please.*


----------



## SightUp

By you talking about stopping the talk safe voltages, aren't you talking about them too? The hypocrisy...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> By you talking about stopping the talk safe voltages, aren't you talking about them too? The hypocrisy...


My thread lol


----------



## zorphon

Why don't you add me.









My modest 4.3 ghz OC on a 212 EVO. I'm concerned about the max temps with such a low OC. Should I invest in something like an H100 after seeing this? Can the H100 be installed without taking anything out of the case? I really don't want to reinsert my whole mobo after adding a new cooler.

Anyway, here's the 4.3ghz OC - done on an ASRock Extreme4 Gen3 mobo with a 212 EVO (PUSH ONLY) cooler. Concerned about how high the temps got after this *12 hour* P95 blend session.



Here's most of my bios settings.


So after all this, I think I should be added to the OP, but I would really appreciate some advice.

Final results: 4.3ghz OC with a minor GPU OC, average temp ~60, max ~65-70 with a 212 EVO Push config. 12 hours of blending no errors.


----------



## zorphon

Beh, I guess I need RealTemp 3.67. I'll post a new results tomorrow after tonight's 12 hour Blend session. I also lowered the VCORE slightly, so it might be a tiny bit cooler.


----------



## shad0wfax

I'm now running stable at 4.8 GHz. I might even update my screenshots to reflect this if I can justify leaving my PC unattended for 12 hours. (I watched it for 9 already and have run about a dozen intel burn tests, so I think I'm solid.) For now, I'm going to leave the 4.7 GHz documented here as it stands.


----------



## HeatGuyJ

hey guys,
(first time posting, be gentle)
I recently had my motherboard RMA'd (P8P67 vanilla) and my old settings just will not work on my new motherboard. I think it's cause I had an older bios because I never updated after my initial OC's some 6 months ago. Anyways, I've been tryin to run an offset voltage 4.3-4.5Ghz (depending on temps I get), and no matter what guides I follow or what settings I change my CPU is not stepping down on idle. Also my voltages are alot higher than what it was with my old motherboard (from 1.28V to 1.36V).
Does anyone know of a template or the settings I will need to fix this (i've read through probably 300 pages of this thread and still no luck)?

CPU Specs:
2600k
P8P67 v2001
Noctua NH D-14
Radeon 6950
Corsair TX750W
sata3: 60Gb Patriot Pyro
1Tb WDCaviar Black
sata2: 60gb Kingston SSDnow


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatGuyJ*
> 
> hey guys,
> (first time posting, be gentle)
> I recently had my motherboard RMA'd (P8P67 vanilla) and my old settings just will not work on my new motherboard. I think it's cause I had an older bios because I never updated after my initial OC's some 6 months ago. Anyways, I've been tryin to run an offset voltage 4.3-4.5Ghz (depending on temps I get), and no matter what guides I follow or what settings I change my CPU is not stepping down on idle. Also my voltages are alot higher than what it was with my old motherboard (from 1.28V to 1.36V).
> Does anyone know of a template or the settings I will need to fix this (i've read through probably 300 pages of this thread and still no luck)?
> CPU Specs:
> 2600k
> P8P67 v2001
> Noctua NH D-14
> Radeon 6950
> Corsair TX750W
> sata3: 60Gb Patriot Pyro
> 1Tb WDCaviar Black
> sata2: 60gb Kingston SSDnow


Could you kindly post screen shots of your BIOS as you have them and then will see


----------



## HeatGuyJ

For Sure. I'll just have to wait till i'm home tonight.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatGuyJ*
> 
> For Sure. I'll just have to wait till i'm home tonight.


Look forward to it









*EDIT:*

Before you post the screen shots, try this:

Enable C1E and Speedstep (EIST) and that should drop the multiplier, if you're wanting the voltage to drop along with it, then you'll have to use offset as well. If neither one of those work, then I recommend clearing the cmos and trying again and then report back


----------



## Tunagoblin

Hi all.
Haven't been here in an while but just to let you guys know a deal at Microcenter.
i5 2500K for $149.99 In Store Pick Up Only!
I want another one.....


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunagoblin*
> 
> Hi all.
> Haven't been here in an while but just to let you guys know a deal at Microcenter.
> i5 2500K for $149.99 In Store Pick Up Only!
> I want another one.....


Wow soooo jelly of those prices..... Damn the UK!!!!









Increase the font size and make it bold, will help


----------



## HeatGuyJ

hey guys, as promised I went home tinkered with the settings and used munaim1's advice. ran blend test for an hour and got some results I am happy with. just wondering if someone could look over my settings and let me know if something is off. I'm not having any issues after I switched c1e and i hope to run a 12hr blend tomorrow, but, would like to know if anything is glaringly wrong.

*RESULTS*


*SETTINGS*






Also would like to note I live in Canada and while it's nice weather right now I know the summer will make my room around 5-10 degrees hotter. So hence 60 C was around the max I wanted to play with.


----------



## Jonsu

I have the 2600k and is currently clocked at 4.8. Do you think I could push 5.0 on air?


----------



## Darkleoco

Trying to get my 2600K stable at 4.5 but even with 1.39v I just froze after 4 minutes on Prime95 , the last time I attempted 4.5 was with 1.37v and it was stable on prime95 for over an hour, is this cause for worry or should I just try tweaking settings?

System Specs:
CPU: 2600K currently at stock
Motherboard: P67 Sabertooth TUF edition
Ram: Kingston Hyper X blu 8 GB kit (4GBx2) 1600 Mhz
CPU cooler: Coolermaster V6GT
Case: Coolermaster HAF-X

My temperatures on my CPU have been fine and have not broken 80 degrees even :/


----------



## Kaosuonline

You know, I just came to the realization that since I had to replace my 2500K and my P8P67 PRO, I might have an even better chip in my rig now (or...horribly worse..







)

Let's find out, bench baby bench!


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkleoco*
> 
> Trying to get my 2600K stable at 4.5 but even with 1.39v I just froze after 4 minutes on Prime95 , the last time I attempted 4.5 was with 1.37v and it was stable on prime95 for over an hour, is this cause for worry or should I just try tweaking settings?
> System Specs:
> CPU: 2600K currently at stock
> Motherboard: P67 Sabertooth TUF edition
> Ram: Kingston Hyper X blu 8 GB kit (4GBx2) 1600 Mhz
> CPU cooler: Coolermaster V6GT
> Case: Coolermaster HAF-X
> My temperatures on my CPU have been fine and have not broken 80 degrees even :/


freezing can be caused by RAM issues...and i see u have 8Gb of RAM. 8Gb tends to be more unstable than 4 Gb in sometimes....

Try upping RAM voltage and VTT voltage and read the first post in this thread. U will find a lot of info there that might help u.


----------



## Iraklis

Here are my results guys:

4,5GHz @ 1.304Vcore, 55 64 65 63


----------



## uniwarking

Wow, nice work. I'm jelous of those voltages... feel like I'm doing something wrong needing 1.35vcore to get 4.5Ghz


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Wow, nice work. I'm jelous of those voltages... feel like I'm doing something wrong needing 1.35vcore to get 4.5Ghz


Every chip is different, I needed 1.34V for 4.5 GHz


----------



## Darkleoco

I'm thinking my chip might just have trouble hitting 4.5 Ghz at all :/ , I'm Blend testing 4.4 Ghz right now at 1.37v and it is running smooth as butter with temps under 60 degrees compared to 70 or so on 4.5 Ghz and barely using more than 1.29v when I couldn't stabilize 4.5 Ghz at 1.39v....

What could cause that kind of discrepancy?


----------



## Vodkacooling

I am going to shoot my chip! Im so tired of these 124 errors!

I cant get to the bottom of this at all. I can play bf3 stable, then when I prime test it its boom! BSOD

Right now

Im trying to get 4.8 stable

PLL 1.5 ( have tried 1.55-1.8)
Vcore 1.408 (will go to 1.416 on my next try)
CPU IO 1.070

Its a MSI P67A-GD65

I have water cooling and my temps never pass 65 (stay around 60, I am thinking of reapplying my thermal paste). So temps are not an issue.

I am only getting 0x124 which could be Vcore, PLL, or CPUIO. this is the only error! lol

any tips? any guides for this board? anyone else have this problem?


----------



## rickyman0319

i am wondering does anyone have a golden chip of 2600k?


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> I am going to shoot my chip! Im so tired of these 124 errors!
> I cant get to the bottom of this at all. I can play bf3 stable, then when I prime test it its boom! BSOD
> Right now
> Im trying to get 4.8 stable
> PLL 1.5 ( have tried 1.55-1.8)
> Vcore 1.408 (will go to 1.416 on my next try)
> CPU IO 1.070
> Its a MSI P67A-GD65
> I have water cooling and my temps never pass 65 (stay around 60, I am thinking of reapplying my thermal paste). So temps are not an issue.
> I am only getting 0x124 which could be Vcore, PLL, or CPUIO. this is the only error! lol
> any tips? any guides for this board? anyone else have this problem?


I'm at 4.9ghz, and I never had to touch vccio or pll, and I've got 4 sticks of ram @ 1866 8-9-8-24.

Your problem is most likely too low vcore.

Adjustments to vccio (cpu io) are usually only needed if you're running 4 sticks of ram at a high speed like 2133 or above. What type of ram are you running?

Some have said that lowering pll made them stable at a lower vcore, but I haven't noticed that it helped with my 2500k.

I'd recommend upping vcore, and if it still doesn't help even after a few notches (like 0.02v), then see if upping vccio helps.


----------



## Iraklis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iraklis*
> 
> Here are my results guys:
> 4,5GHz @ 1.304Vcore, 55 64 65 63


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Wow, nice work. I'm jelous of those voltages... feel like I'm doing something wrong needing 1.35vcore to get 4.5Ghz


Still not out of the woods yet. Getting random 0x0124 BSODs on idle. Have to tweak further!


----------



## TeliaSonera




----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatGuyJ*
> 
> hey guys, as promised I went home tinkered with the settings and used munaim1's advice. ran blend test for an hour and got some results I am happy with. just wondering if someone could look over my settings and let me know if something is off. I'm not having any issues after I switched c1e and i hope to run a 12hr blend tomorrow, but, would like to know if anything is glaringly wrong.
> 
> Also would like to note I live in Canada and while it's nice weather right now I know the summer will make my room around 5-10 degrees hotter. So hence 60 C was around the max I wanted to play with.


Looks good, however go for a higher overclock, 4.5ghz seems to be quite average for these chips. Also you might want to reduce the PLL voltage, somewhere between 1.5-1.7v would be the sweet spot, however that is something that you'll have to test your self.

*Apologies for the late reply*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonsu*
> 
> I have the 2600k and is currently clocked at 4.8. Do you think I could push 5.0 on air?


Probably not, what is your temps at full load and what voltage are you using for the 4.8ghz?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iraklis*
> 
> Here are my results guys:
> 4,5GHz @ 1.304Vcore, 55 64 65 63


Thanks bud, I'll add you in a moment. Thank you for contributing to the thread. Welcome to the club.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkleoco*
> 
> I'm thinking my chip might just have trouble hitting 4.5 Ghz at all :/ , I'm Blend testing 4.4 Ghz right now at 1.37v and it is running smooth as butter with temps under 60 degrees compared to 70 or so on 4.5 Ghz and barely using more than 1.29v when I couldn't stabilize 4.5 Ghz at 1.39v....
> What could cause that kind of discrepancy?


After a certain point, you need a lot of voltage, your chip might not be the best. Continue increasing the voltage and see what happens. What voltage does it take to stabilize 4.4ghz?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vodkacooling*
> 
> I am going to shoot my chip! Im so tired of these 124 errors!
> I cant get to the bottom of this at all. I can play bf3 stable, then when I prime test it its boom! BSOD
> Right now
> Im trying to get 4.8 stable
> PLL 1.5 ( have tried 1.55-1.8)
> Vcore 1.408 (will go to 1.416 on my next try)
> CPU IO 1.070
> Its a MSI P67A-GD65
> I have water cooling and my temps never pass 65 (stay around 60, I am thinking of reapplying my thermal paste). So temps are not an issue.
> I am only getting 0x124 which could be Vcore, PLL, or CPUIO. this is the only error! lol
> any tips? any guides for this board? anyone else have this problem?


You could try reading the BSOD 124 / Freezing on SB? link in my sig. There is a method of tweaking the IO and PLL voltage, after that it's pretty much all about the vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeliaSonera*


Thanks bud, however, realtemp only shows 2 hour's, therefore cooling info would not be accurate and that includes load temps. Sorry bud

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 210 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *UPDATING THE SPREADSHEET NOW. PLEASE BE PATIENT*


----------



## Iraklis

Mad props to you munaim1 for putting your time and effort in creating this excellent one stop shop info shop for sandy rigs.

I'm currently playing around with offset voltages. I'll post new stress test screenshots and BIOS settings once I'm satisfied with the stability of the rig.

Cheers.


----------



## SightUp

I got my new 2500k in. I didn't even allow it to boot into Windows before I started to overclock it.







I did some research on the chip before hand and found out this batch is good for overclocking! I am at 1.4v in the BIOS and CPU-Z reads 1.392v. This was the first one voltage setting I tried and it passed 20 flops on IBT. I am now going for the 24 hour P95. Think I have a 5.0Ghz CPU here?

Munaim1, did you do any testing at 4.8Ghz vs. 5.0Ghz? What was the FPS difference in game or benchmark score?


----------



## uniwarking

A word to the wise... Asus AI Suite II Auto Tuner "Extreme" mode... CAUTION!!!!

So, a while back I used the Auto Tune mode in the BIOS just to see what it would run my rig at... 4326Mhz (103 x 42) @ 1.27vcore... big whoop right?

Well, last night I finally got Asus AI Suite II installed. I had to apply the "will not install patch" several times...etc. etc.

So, I noticed the Auto Tune in AI Suite had an "Extreme" mode. Well, I thought... I've been running at 4.5GHz fairly easily... I'll give it a try. It did pop up with warning... but I had no idea what was in store for me! I must say the system was rather smooth, stress testing as it upped the multiplier and BCLK and restarting several times along the way.

The end result of this process was a 4762Mhz (103.5 x 46) OC. I thought, "This is cool." So I pulled up real temp, hw monitor, cpu-z, etc. It was running idle at 1656MHz @ 1.176vcore. So, I opened up Prime... and it's a good thing I had all the monitoring programs open... my vcore in cpu-z instantly jumped to 1.568vcore and temp to the high 80's - low 90's.!

Luckily, I was able to shut down Prime and adjust my settings rather quickly... probably my own fault for not checking settings more thouroghly... but dang ASUS... what are you trying to do?!?!?!?


----------



## Mad Skillz

I noticed the same thing when I ran it on my 2500k. Whoever designed that thing was smoking crack. It will up vcore a ton, so I definitely wouldn't recommend running the extreme auto overclocker if you're trying to go for a 24/7 overclock.


----------



## shad0wfax

So I'd like to update my post. In my struggle to get 5.0 GHz on air, I realized that I needed a second CPU fan and more case fans and that meant more noise or I'd hit the CPU throttle in the Intel Burn Test or any other Linpack 64 based test and I was close to TJMax in Prime95 too. I was stable at 4.9 GHz but I wasn't happy with the temperatures because I still hit throttle stops in Linpack benches. I was stable at 4.8 GHz and I was able to avoid hitting the CPU throttle, but I only had a 1C margin of error from TJMax in Linpack 64 based benches. Prime95 was stable for the 4.9 and the 4.8 clocks, but I wasn't comfortable with 12 hours of staring at my system to make sure I wasn't hitting throttles.

So I went back to my first 4.7 GHz build and I decided to build for minimum voltage while still remaining stable.

I know that I can only have one OC submission in this thread, but I'd like to update my prior screenshots with the lower temperatures and voltages in this set of screenshots.

Now I know, this *isn't* a thread for voltage and temperature, it's a thread for stability, so without further ado, here is my loaded screenshot at just over 12 hours:


_4.7 GHz 1.344V < 71C for 10+ hours, 76C max 1 hr and 50 min into the test on air, with only a 120mm CPU fan, a 120mm rear case fan, a 80 mm front case fan and a 140mm PSU fan all very quiet. 12 hour 13 minute total Prime95 (64) 92% RAM use Blend Custom test._

And here is just under 6 minutes after the test, showing my idle temperatures:


_1.6 GHz 1.000V 31C all cores._

So my update is not a core clock multiplier update, but rather a reduction in Vcore and Tcore while maintaining stability; I decided that an efficient overclock was worth more to me than a maximum overclock. Something I noticed is that my benchmarks have _improved_ with these lower voltages at 4.7 GHz when compared to the higher voltage and heat of 4.8 GHz. I get faster times in Prime95 and I get higher GFlops in Intel Burn Test and my folding unit workloads go a bit faster too. I also have a more even Tcore across all cores. Core #0 is still lower than the others, but my gap between cores #1 and #2 when compared to #3 are much closer than they were before at the higher 4.7 GHz voltage or at the 48, 49, or 50 multipliers I was experimenting with. I must have hit the sweet spot in frequency vs thermal performance or something. I'm not entirely sure, but my data isn't lying to me.


----------



## Mad Skillz

It sounds like the heat was causing the cpu to throttle, which was reducing your performance.


----------



## Dustin1

I know my RealTemp version is off, and I didn't use EasyTune. Although Prime shows the 17 hour run, even has RealTemp displaying it.

Reason being RealTemp version is off is because I haven't even thought of updating it. As for EasyTune, well, I always got BSOD's with it running even if I was just using to get my voltage read-out so I just used HWMonitor.

Take it or leave it, I was just going to use it in my Default Album pictures but I figured I'd see if you'd want to add it. Everything else should be accurate aside from those 2 things I missed.

Also, if taken I'll give you the low-down..

CPU - 2600K
Overclock - 4.7GiggleHurtz
HT - OFF (Can be stable with it on, but I have it turned off due to playing Battlefield 3)
Vcore - 1.36 Idle / 1.39 Load (LLC Level 6, Vcore is about 1.330 in BIOs)
RAM - 4GBx2 Ripjaws X 2133 CLS 11-11-11-30 (Loose, I know..







)
Cooling - RS240 + XSPC Waterblock (7/16 / 5/8 Tubing)

EDIT - Forgot to add.. I stopped Prime so I could snag a screeny and couldn't start it up again so I just used Arkham City to get my CPU to jump to 4.7Ghz cause I use C1E and such.


----------



## HeatGuyJ

thanks munaim1 .

I been stresstesting it, but i realized the thermal paste i'm using reaches max efficency after 200hours. so I might wait a while before I shoot for 4.5ghz.

quick question in regards to the PLL voltage. Is lower better? and will it take affect on any other settings such as my core voltage??

Thanks again.


----------



## echohack

Just a quick question. Just got my hyper 212 plus home. OC to 4.5 and 1.35vcore. Just to see temp. Ran prime 95 for 2 hours and highest temp was 86c.
I used the stock thermal paste. I know its high but i wanted to see highest temp and check with u guys? Is it about right? Tomorrow ill run down and buy artic silver 5, worth it?


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echohack*
> 
> Just a quick question. Just got my hyper 212 plus home. OC to 4.5 and 1.35vcore. Just to see temp. Ran prime 95 for 2 hours and highest temp was 86c.
> I used the stock thermal paste. I know its high but i wanted to see highest temp and check with u guys? Is it about right? Tomorrow ill run down and buy artic silver 5, worth it?


I'm running a 2500k 4.5Ghz @ 1.35vcore with the Hyper 212+ and AS5. My temps under prime load 12+ hours are high 60's - low 70's. Don't think it's just the AS5.... it's probably your secondary voltages or an issue with your application of thermal paste or installation of the cooler. Is the fan spinning at 2000 RPM +/-?


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatGuyJ*
> 
> thanks munaim1 .
> I been stresstesting it, but i realized the thermal paste i'm using reaches max efficency after 200hours. so I might wait a while before I shoot for 4.5ghz.
> quick question in regards to the PLL voltage. Is lower better? and will it take affect on any other settings such as my core voltage??
> Thanks again.


Lower is better... provided it's stable. Will lower your temps as well!


----------



## echohack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> I'm running a 2500k 4.5Ghz @ 1.35vcore with the Hyper 212+ and AS5. My temps under prime load 12+ hours are high 60's - low 70's. Don't think it's just the AS5.... it's probably your secondary voltages or an issue with your application of thermal paste or installation of the cooler. Is the fan spinning at 2000 RPM +/-?


Hmm ok thanks. I let the fan on automatic. Did u use the guide at AS5 own website? There is like 5 different ways of doing it don't really know which one is best for this setup (2600k and 212+) Just reset bios to default and hitting 36c in windows right now. Just 1 internet page open. I will buy AS5 tomorrow after work and clean heatsink and i7 off and repast it.
1 more thing, if u grab the heatsink when its in place there is a 0.2mm space at the base which allows you to twist it (turn it left and right like a screw). I really think its like this on every single one just wanna make sure.


----------



## SightUp

I am having a problem with my last core during testing. It seems to be failing Prime95 after 15 hours. What is the fix to a failing core on Prime95? Changing the PLL voltage, core voltage, or what?


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I am having a problem with my last core during testing. It seems to be failing Prime95 after 15 hours. What is the fix to a failing core on Prime95? Changing the PLL voltage, core voltage, or what?


If one of your cores is failing try bumping up the vcore a tad.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## HeatGuyJ

So I got my PLL voltage down to 1.6 and tried overclocking to 4.5ghz.
Found that I'm going to need a +0.015 (1.31) to be able to run it (haven't done full blend test - talking about just getting it to not crash 10 mins into blend)
But, right now I can run 4.3 ghz at -0.04 (1.25V), stable (8 hours blend)

I'm wondering if the 0.06V jump worth the added performance I will get. I also plan to keep this computer for about 2 years, and the heaviest work I do is minor adobe photoshop and premiere work.

I apologize in advance because I know this is kinda going off topic to what the thread is about.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatGuyJ*
> 
> So I got my PLL voltage down to 1.6 and tried overclocking to 4.5ghz.
> Found that I'm going to need a +0.015 (1.31) to be able to run it (haven't done full blend test - talking about just getting it to not crash 10 mins into blend)
> But, right now I can run 4.3 ghz at -0.04 (1.25V), stable (8 hours blend)
> I'm wondering if the 0.06V jump worth the added performance I will get. I also plan to keep this computer for about 2 years, and the heaviest work I do is minor adobe photoshop and premiere work.
> I apologize in advance because I know this is kinda going off topic to what the thread is about.


Can you go in and fill in your sig rig so we can get a better idea of what you have?

Also, what type of cooling are you using? If air, state cooler name. If water, then state block + rad specs.

But 1.31v is really nice at that clock.


----------



## HeatGuyJ

i'm using the noctua nh-d14. Edited to actually show my rig now.
I actually like the 1.31V, but, just wondering what kind of degradation there would be over time and is the 0.6V increase needed from 4.3ghz to 4.5ghz normal?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatGuyJ*
> 
> i'm using the noctua nh-d14. Edited to actually show my rig now.
> I actually like the 1.31V, but, just wondering what kind of degradation there would be over time and is the 0.6V increase needed from 4.3ghz to 4.5ghz normal?


Your voltage is fine as long as your temps are ok. Around 70C is good. If you have room, keep going!


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatGuyJ*
> 
> i'm using the noctua nh-d14. Edited to actually show my rig now.
> I actually like the 1.31V, but, just wondering what kind of degradation there would be over time and is the 0.6V increase needed from 4.3ghz to 4.5ghz normal?


Nobody really knows how it will affect degradation, but based on everything I've heard, you should be fine if you keep it under 1.4v or so.

I've noticed it takes 0.03 to 0.05v for each 100mhz increase, so 0.06v for a 200mhz increase is perfectly normal.


----------



## mxthunder

new to intel, just got my 2500k up and running. Coming from AMD I must say I am absolutely flabbergasted at the peformance of this thing. I am getting more than DOUBLE the fps in crysis than I was before, and the rest of the benchmarks are just as unbelievable to me.
I have it running at 4.5ghz with a 1.275Vcore so far.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> new to intel, just got my 2500k up and running. Coming from AMD I must say I am absolutely flabbergasted at the peformance of this thing. I am getting more than DOUBLE the fps in crysis than I was before, and the rest of the benchmarks are just as unbelievable to me.
> I have it running at 4.5ghz with a 1.275Vcore so far.


Glad your enjoying the Blue side of things!









Have you tried for max multi or a higher OC yet? Cause that's some nice volts for that clock!


----------



## HeatGuyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Your voltage is fine as long as your temps are ok. Around 70C is good. If you have room, keep going!


Right now I am hitting around 66-68 with blend test after about an hour. Don't have time to run full 12 hours yet.
Also using silver arrow 5 so I have another 150 hours before it hits optimum performance.
Probably not going to go higher, because it's winter right now and during summer I know my room will get alot hotter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> Nobody really knows how it will affect degradation, but in my opinion, as long as you stay under 1.4v or so, your cpu should last until you're ready to upgrade again.
> I've noticed it takes 0.03 to 0.05v for each 100mhz increase, so 0.06v for a 200mhz increase is perfectly normal.


Oh, alrite. I noticed when I was trying to get to 4.4ghz I required around 1.27-1.28v so i guess it makes sense.
I will be staying way below the 1.4v threshold. Probably stopping now at 1.31V.


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Glad your enjoying the Blue side of things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried for max multi or a higher OC yet? Cause that's some nice volts for that clock!


still working on it. Wouldnt post at 4.8 with 1.3, so I set 1.35 and 4.6. Boots and runs benchmarks but is downclocking when running prime for some reason. I think I have all the power saving, throttling and C states turned off, but its a new mobo to me so maybe Im missing something. Im under a custom water loop so Im hoping for something in the high 4 range, shooting for 4800 24/7


----------



## HeatGuyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> still working on it. Wouldnt post at 4.8 with 1.3, so I set 1.35 and 4.6. Boots and runs benchmarks but is downclocking when running prime for some reason. I think I have all the power saving, throttling and C states turned off, but its a new mobo to me so maybe Im missing something. Im under a custom water loop so Im hoping for something in the high 4 range, shooting for 4800 24/7


There are some really useful bios templates in the first post. It will help you get an idea of what each mobo setting should be at. Make sure you are using the same version as the template, though.

Good Luck with the 4800


----------



## munaim1

*As my sig use to say "slowly but surely I'll be back on OCN" I think that time is now lol

I've not been active for the last few weeks due to ....... (ahem lets not go there) but I don't think I can stay away for that long, therefore, I'm back lol










Soooooo hello to all, from now on you'll be seeing me around more often*










*EDIT:*

Creating a small addition to the spreadsheet. The BIOS template sheet will now have a column that states what motherboard was used, should help those looking for a specific template rather than just clicking on them one by one to find out


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *As my sig use to say "slowly but surely I'll be back on OCN" I think that time is now lol
> I've not been active for the last few weeks due to ....... (ahem lets not go there) but I don't think I can stay away for that long, therefore, I'm back lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo hello to all, from now on you'll be seeing me around more often*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Creating a small addition to the spreadsheet. The BIOS template sheet will now have a column that states what motherboard was used, should help those looking for a specific template rather than just clicking on them one by one to find out


Welcome back!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Welcome back!


Thank you, much appreciated









BIOS template sheet DONE


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> It sounds like the heat was causing the cpu to throttle, which was reducing your performance.


I definitely wasn't throttling. I just noticed a very slight (but measurable) decrease in performance around 80 to 85C as opposed to 65 to 70C. Throttling occurs at somewhere around 98C. (Yeah, I hit TJMax a couple of times briefly.)


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *As my sig use to say "slowly but surely I'll be back on OCN" I think that time is now lol
> 
> I've not been active for the last few weeks due to ....... (ahem lets not go there) but I don't think I can stay away for that long, therefore, I'm back lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo hello to all, from now on you'll be seeing me around more often*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Creating a small addition to the spreadsheet. The BIOS template sheet will now have a column that states what motherboard was used, should help those looking for a specific template rather than just clicking on them one by one to find out


Welcome back! I've got an updated (lower voltage/temp) run here in this post of this thread and I'll be putting up an updated BIOS template for that run shortly. Can you update the google docs to reflect my lower voltage/power/thermal but identical frequency overclock? I know that I only get one "validation link" so that's not a problem.







(Yes, I'm totally nagging you.)


----------



## SightUp

What are the settings for Prime95 where it will only do really hard test? How do you set that up?


----------



## Blameless

Depends on your chip and how comprehensive you want the test to be.

For Sandy Bridge many people prefer manually testing only the 1792K FFTs as it seems to produce errors more rapidly than most others. Also, shortening the time per test can be useful in some cases.

These settings are all easily adjusted simply by selecting the custom stress test.


----------



## SightUp

What should the initial popup screen of Prime95 where you change the settings look like?


----------



## Blameless

Something like this, for your sig system, assuming you are trying to test IMC/memory as well as core:


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> What are the settings for Prime95 where it will only do really hard test? How do you set that up?


That's Custom, where you manually input the memory to use and tell it to use as much available RAM as it can without a worker stopping. Others have pointed out how to do it.

Another option to consider:

You could download IntelBurnTest and that will stress your system more thermally than Prime95 does. (But it's purely a thermal stability test, whereas Prime95 hits cpu cache, floating point, memory, etc)


----------



## SightUp

I have already done 50 flops on IBT, about 20 hours on Prime 95 and now I am looking for another stress test to give it a 24 hour stability test run.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I have already done 50 flops on IBT, about 20 hours on Prime 95 and now I am looking for another stress test to give it a 24 hour stability test run.


A custom blend for max RAM on Prime95 and a few hours of max RAM on Intel Burn Test are pretty much the gold standard. When you look into the integrated stress programs like OCCT what they're using are Prime95 and Linpack. (IBT is Linpack) for the CPU and FurMark for the GPU. Really, you're probably ultra-stable if you've gone 20 hours on Prime95 blend with 90% RAM used and you've passed 50 iterations of IBT consecutively. I doubt that you need to stress it further.


You could try Core Damage but it might be Linpack based.
There's also LinX but it's Linpack based as well.
There's S&M 1.9.1 and it does have an English interface in addition to the Russian interface. I'm not sure what its base is.
Super Pi is another option.
wPrime is pretty good at stressing multi-cores.
Here's an index with lots of benchmarks and stress-testers: http://www.benchmarkhq.ru/english.html?/be_cpu.html


----------



## SightUp

I am really anal when it comes to stability. Personally, I wouldn't consider a test that was under 24 hours to be legit. So many people here call it good at 12 hours. I get a failed tester at my 15 hour mark. By most peoples standards here, I am 100% stable. But because I know a worker failed, I need to do more tweaking. I need it to be 100.0000000000000000000000001% stable!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I am really anal when it comes to stability. Personally, I wouldn't consider a test that was under 24 hours to be legit. So many people here call it good at 12 hours. I get a failed tester at my 15 hour mark. By most peoples standards here, I am 100% stable. But because I know a worker failed, I need to do more tweaking. I need it to be 100.0000000000000000000000001% stable!


Well, you could set up a Folding @ Home SMP-4 client and fold for 7 days straight with big files enabled. If you're going to do a long-term test, you may as well accomplish something with all of the power you're using, right? I think a full week of folding is a good stability test.


----------



## SightUp

While that is a noble idea, I have matches and scrims in BF3 which I am putting off to do these test right now. I am going through withdraws...


----------



## aseabass

This is my first time working with SB.

Is the processor always going to ramp down when not in use, and then ramp back up my OC when something calls for the power?

It idles at 1.6 and I'm still working on the OC.

To be honest, I have no idea what I'm doing even with guides. I need to read up more. It's a 2600k and ASRock E4G3.


----------



## rafael.agp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aseabass*
> 
> This is my first time working with SB.
> Is the processor always going to ramp down when not in use, and then ramp back up my OC when something calls for the power?
> It idles at 1.6 and I'm still working on the OC.
> To be honest, I have no idea what I'm doing even with guides. I need to read up more. It's a 2600k and ASRock E4G3.


yes, it idles down to 1.6ghz and ramps up to max clock with load, that's intel speedstep.

as i promised awhile ago, my Bios Template:













edit: replaced photos for screenies.

mobo: Asrock P67 Extreme6
ram: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1600mhz 1.35v 8GB (the white one)


----------



## aseabass

[email protected]

That's pretty damn low?

Thanks for the help. Is there any reason to disable speedstep, or is it standard to leave it on?


----------



## HeatGuyJ

It really depends on your own preferences. Most people here, that I have seen, leave it on.
There have been cases where people get BSOD while idle because of it, but, I think in the long run, it's a lot more preferential than giving your cpu a constant 1.35V and making it run at your oc speed 24/7.


----------



## Mad Skillz

I think the BSOD at idle for most people was due to the c3 and c6 reporting being enabled. If you're using a high LLC (load line calibration), you usually have to disable c3 and c6 reporting to stop this from happening. This is true at least on ASUS boards, but I'm not sure about the other ones.

However, I've found disabling c3 and c6 reporting doubles the cpu wattage at idle, so I run without LLC (or keep LLC on one of its lower settings), and I'm able to keep c3 and c6 reporting enabled without BSOD at idle.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aseabass*
> 
> This is my first time working with SB.
> Is the processor always going to ramp down when not in use, and then ramp back up my OC when something calls for the power?
> It idles at 1.6 and I'm still working on the OC.
> To be honest, I have no idea what I'm doing even with guides. I need to read up more. It's a 2600k and ASRock E4G3.


You can turn those features off in your BIOs to make your chip stay at your overclocked settings instead of idling down and ramping back up. However, it's been proven that, that having those settings does not effect stability. But does, however, help increase chip lifetime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aseabass*
> 
> [email protected]
> That's pretty damn low?
> Thanks for the help. Is there any reason to disable speedstep, or is it standard to leave it on?


Each chip will be different.

Like my old 2500k, took 1.37-1.4v for 4.5Ghz and over 1.45v for 4.6Ghz +.

Now my 2600k, takes 1.37 / 1.39v for 4.6, 4.7, and 4.8Ghz. And I need 1.45v+ for 4.9Ghz +

It all depends on the silicon lottery, you'll either get a winner, a loser, or an in-between ticket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatGuyJ*
> 
> It really depends on your own preferences. Most people here, that I have seen, leave it on.
> There have been cases where people get BSOD while idle because of it, but, I think in the long run, it's a lot more preferential than giving your cpu a constant 1.35V and making it run at your oc speed 24/7.


I've always ran C1E, and C6, never had any issues with the Idle BSOD's. I think it was due to something else, because so many people run these features and they don't even effect stability. Just my 2cents.









Also, yes, it is very much so a personal preference! It also depends on your cooling and how long you want your chip to last IMO..









Edit - Speaking from a Z68 Gigabyte point of view.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Welcome back! I've got an updated (lower voltage/temp) run here in this post of this thread and I'll be putting up an updated BIOS template for that run shortly. Can you update the google docs to reflect my lower voltage/power/thermal but identical frequency overclock? I know that I only get one "validation link" so that's not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I'm totally nagging you.)


Done


----------



## rafael.agp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aseabass*
> 
> [email protected]
> That's pretty damn low?
> Thanks for the help. Is there any reason to disable speedstep, or is it standard to leave it on?


yeah, i got a pretty good chip







, would run it with a higher clock if it wasn't for the high ambient temps here in Rio. i need to go water, but it's waaaay expensive down here.

edit: hey, munaim1, could you put my Bios Template up in Google Docs? it's my previous post in this same page of the thread. cheers, bro.


----------



## kevindd992002

So when running Offset is it still recommended to use LLC and disable C3/C6? What is the difference of using Offset with or without LLC?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafael.agp*
> 
> yeah, i got a pretty good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , would run it with a higher clock if it wasn't for the high ambient temps here in Rio. i need to go water, but it's waaaay expensive down here.
> edit: hey, munaim1, could you put my Bios Template up in Google Docs? it's my previous post in this same page of the thread. cheers, bro.


Sure. doing that now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So when running Offset is it still recommended to use LLC and disable C3/C6? What is the difference of using Offset with or without LLC?


LLC is there to reduce vdroop so yeah it is an essential part of overclocking.


----------



## Tom Thumb

I don't believe it's actually 1.32v when you stress test is it?
The offset setting has an effect on the voltage!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Thanks for the PM reply earlier munaim1. I was at work at the time, and had my rig running prime at home. You'll be happy to hear that when I got home it was still running!







Just over 11 hours now and counting. Wish me luck!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Thanks for the PM reply earlier munaim1. I was at work at the time, and had my rig running prime at home. You'll be happy to hear that when I got home it was still running!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just over 11 hours now and counting. Wish me luck!


Excellent







shouldn't be long now.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Welcome back! I've got an updated (lower voltage/temp) run here in this post of this thread and I'll be putting up an updated BIOS template for that run shortly. Can you update the google docs to reflect my lower voltage/power/thermal but identical frequency overclock? I know that I only get one "validation link" so that's not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I'm totally nagging you.)
> 
> 
> 
> Done
Click to expand...

Yay thanks! I'll get my new BIOS template updated after my folding WUs finish.







Is there any specific format that you want them in, or just screenshot like I did last time?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Yay thanks! I'll get my new BIOS template updated after my folding WUs finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any specific format that you want them in, or just screenshot like I did last time?


Well take a look at some of the others and that should give you an idea


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> I don't believe it's actually 1.32v when you stress test is it?
> The offset setting has an effect on the voltage!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Yay thanks! I'll get my new BIOS template updated after my folding WUs finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any specific format that you want them in, or just screenshot like I did last time?
> 
> 
> 
> Well take a look at some of the others and that should give you an idea
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm thinking that I'll just screenshot _everything_ in order and be thorough to the point of being exhaustive.


----------



## aseabass

Should I be running fixed or offset? I hear offset is better with my ASRock because fixed isn't as stable?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Well it's as good as gold now! Took me 1.4v, but the Silver Arrow does a fine job! May try to tweak this sometime in the future. After a week of trying to get this stable, I'm going to leave it alone for awhile and use my computer to do other things other than stress testing. LOL.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aseabass*
> 
> Should I be running fixed or offset? I hear offset is better with my ASRock because fixed isn't as stable?


The offset is normally preferred, but each system is unique.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aseabass*
> 
> Should I be running fixed or offset? I hear offset is better with my ASRock because fixed isn't as stable?


Use manual to 'establish your desired overclock and then switch to offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Well it's as good as gold now! Took me 1.4v, but the Silver Arrow does a fine job! May try to tweak this sometime in the future. After a week of trying to get this stable, I'm going to leave it alone for awhile and use my computer to do other things other than stress testing. LOL.


Thanks bud, appreciate the screenshot. Will be adding it now.









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 210 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask or post your problem here*


----------



## aseabass

I still have no idea what I'm doing, but I managed to get [email protected] 1.325 (fixed). It's not great, but I guess it's a starting place.

From here, I'm looking to get around 4.6-4.8 depending on the voltage reqs. What do I up/down first? Up the clock to 4.8 and find the voltage that allows the PC to boot, then stress? And I heard that PLL should be set around 1.7XX?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aseabass*
> 
> I still have no idea what I'm doing, but I managed to get [email protected] 1.325 (fixed). It's not great, but I guess it's a starting place.
> From here, I'm looking to get around 4.6-4.8 depending on the voltage reqs. What do I up/down first? Up the clock to 4.8 and find the voltage that allows the PC to boot, then stress? And I heard that PLL should be set around 1.7XX?


yeah that's correct, you can find my SB guide in my sig.


----------



## aseabass

What program should I listen to for VCore?

CPUZ reads 1.408, but Core Temp reads 1.3561. My BIOS settings are 1.168 + offset of .185 = 1.353

Right now I'm at 4.3 @ 1.168 + offset .185, holding at ~64degC.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> 
> I know my RealTemp version is off, and I didn't use EasyTune. Although Prime shows the 17 hour run, even has RealTemp displaying it.
> Reason being RealTemp version is off is because I haven't even thought of updating it. As for EasyTune, well, I always got BSOD's with it running even if I was just using to get my voltage read-out so I just used HWMonitor.
> Take it or leave it, I was just going to use it in my Default Album pictures but I figured I'd see if you'd want to add it. Everything else should be accurate aside from those 2 things I missed.
> Also, if taken I'll give you the low-down..
> CPU - 2600K
> Overclock - 4.7GiggleHurtz
> HT - OFF (Can be stable with it on, but I have it turned off due to playing Battlefield 3)
> Vcore - 1.36 Idle / 1.39 Load (LLC Level 6, Vcore is about 1.330 in BIOs)
> RAM - 4GBx2 Ripjaws X 2133 CLS 11-11-11-30 (Loose, I know..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Cooling - RS240 + XSPC Waterblock (7/16 / 5/8 Tubing)
> EDIT - Forgot to add.. I stopped Prime so I could snag a screeny and couldn't start it up again so I just used Arkham City to get my CPU to jump to 4.7Ghz cause I use C1E and such.


Did I make it? Or not? Lol.


----------



## Tom Thumb

CPUZ is what you want to use, and that voltage is way to high for 4.3ghz. Lower that offset. You can probably do 4.3 on stock voltage!


----------



## aseabass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> CPUZ is what you want to use, and that voltage is way to high for 4.3ghz. Lower that offset. You can probably do 4.3 on stock voltage!


I doubt it. I think I have a crap chip. I'll try it out though.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aseabass*
> 
> I doubt it. I think I have a crap chip. I'll try it out though.


You need to fill out your system specs. That way others will know what they're dealing with when they try to help you.
Your specs should show in your signature! Got to go, Bed time. Good luck!!


----------



## aseabass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> You need to fill out your system specs. That way others will know what they're dealing with when they try to help you.
> Your specs should show in your signature! Got to go, Bed time. Good luck!!


Fixed.

I filled it out awhile ago, but never got around to fixing it.


----------



## croSSeduP

Alright... I don't have "proof" of this because I don't know how to post screen shots and all, and I'm not trying to get in this club, but... You guys who are experienced @ OC'ing this proc I want your thoughts on my SB OC:

i7 2600K
4.6 Ghz @ 1.385V
PLL overvoltage enabled, PLL voltage set to 1.60
Turbo disabled, EIST enabled, C states enabled set to auto, C1E enabled
On my MSi Z68A-GD65 (B3) mobo there are no BIOS items for setting VTT, VCCIO, and Vdroop has two settings: Auto and low. I set mine to low.
I was finding that trying to get any higher an OC was a total PIA. I just want to get to using it! And besides, if you think about it, comparing this OC to ones netted by a generation or two procs, 4.6Ghz is amazing. At least, that's how I've chosen to look at it.








Oh, and I should point out that 1.385 is the LOWEST vcore voltage I could use with this OC and still have Prime95 run for 12 hours w/o error. And my highest proc core temp (using a Corsair H50 cooler) got up to 73deg. C.

Another thing I found interesting is that Core 3 runs hotter than 1, 2, or 4 by as much as 3 deg. C. Is that normal?


----------



## magnite

Put me in coach! I have it set to 1.32 manual, it drops down to 1.312 at load. I am kinda happy with the load temps, but I am getting 35-40 at idle, no idea why. On a P8Z68-V Pro. I'll fill out the rest once I get it networked up.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> Alright... I don't have "proof" of this because I don't know how to post screen shots and all, and I'm not trying to get in this club, but... You guys who are experienced @ OC'ing this proc I want your thoughts on my SB OC:
> i7 2600K
> 4.6 Ghz @ 1.385V
> PLL overvoltage enabled, PLL voltage set to 1.60
> Turbo disabled, EIST enabled, C states enabled set to auto, C1E enabled
> On my MSi Z68A-GD65 (B3) mobo there are no BIOS items for setting VTT, VCCIO, and Vdroop has two settings: Auto and low. I set mine to low.
> I was finding that trying to get any higher an OC was a total PIA. I just want to get to using it! And besides, if you think about it, comparing this OC to ones netted by a generation or two procs, 4.6Ghz is amazing. At least, that's how I've chosen to look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I should point out that 1.385 is the LOWEST vcore voltage I could use with this OC and still have Prime95 run for 12 hours w/o error. And my highest proc core temp (using a Corsair H50 cooler) got up to 73deg. C.
> Another thing I found interesting is that Core 3 runs hotter than 1, 2, or 4 by as much as 3 deg. C. Is that normal?


Have you updated your BIOS to the newest version? I've heard the newest ones have more options for vdroop.

Based on this review (http://www.overclockers.com/msi-z68a-gd65-g3-review/), it looks like vccio is called cpu i/o on your board.

It's normal for the core temperatures to differ. In fact, core 0 seems to be 10 degrees cooler than the hottest core on more processors I've seen.

Overall, you need more voltage for 4.6 than the average I've been seeing (take a look at the spreadsheet in the first post for everyone else's results), but these cpus seem to vary from 4.5 to 5.0 in their overclocking ability @ under 1.4v. 4.6ghz is still a good overclock, so I doubt you'd notice the difference in a higher overclock, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> Oh, and I should point out that 1.385 is the LOWEST vcore voltage I could use with this OC and still have Prime95 run for 12 hours w/o error. And my highest proc core temp (using a Corsair H50 cooler) got up to 73deg. C.
> Another thing I found interesting is that Core 3 runs hotter than 1, 2, or 4 by as much as 3 deg. C. Is that normal?


Yes the temp difference is perfectly normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnite*
> 
> Put me in coach! I have it set to 1.32 manual, it drops down to 1.312 at load. I am kinda happy with the load temps, but I am getting 35-40 at idle, no idea why. On a P8Z68-V Pro. I'll fill out the rest once I get it networked up.


Thanks bud, looks good, however I'll add you later on, I'm not on my rig at this minute.

Thank you for your patience


----------



## croSSeduP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> Have you updated your BIOS to the newest version? I've heard the newest ones have more options for vdroop.
> Based on this review (http://www.overclockers.com/msi-z68a-gd65-g3-review/), it looks like vccio is called cpu i/o on your board.
> It's normal for the core temperatures to differ. In fact, core 0 seems to be 10 degrees cooler than the hottest core on more processors I've seen.
> Overall, you need more voltage for 4.6 than the average I've been seeing (take a look at the spreadsheet in the first post for everyone else's results), but these cpus seem to vary from 4.5 to 5.0 in their overclocking ability @ under 1.4v. 4.6ghz is still a good overclock, so I doubt you'd notice the difference in a higher overclock, so I wouldn't worry about it.


I HAD the latest BIOS for this board, but I rolled it back because the earlier one was better. Without going into the specifics, 22.4 has more BIOS options (like being able to control Sys. 1 and 2 fan speed) than 22.5. Go figure. And both BIOS versions have the same options for vdroop: Auto and Low vdroop.









Thanks for the tip on the VCCIO being called cpu i/o

Thanks for the link on that mobo. I found it interesting. The writer said that they had trouble pushing past the x47 multi, just as I did. Only difference is both the BIOS vers. I used were later than the one he was using....









I'm happy with 4.6Ghz. I'll take that!


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Something like this, for your sig system, assuming you are trying to test IMC/memory as well as core:


We sure about these settings? I have ran it eight hours so far, and no errors yet and it has stayed pretty cool never getting above 65c.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> We sure about these settings? I have ran it eight hours so far, and no errors yet and it has stayed pretty cool never getting above 65c.


Another thing you can do is click "Blend" then from there click "Custom" and only change the memory size to the amount that puts your memory use at 90% or more for your system as monitored in task manager. That runs a custom blend that's going to test just about everything on your CPU other than maximum heat generation. (Intel Burn Test is going to give you the nastiest heat around.)


----------



## kintarooe

Alright here goes my entry.

Followed some guidelines from this HUGE topic - started off with 1.25 vcore at 4.5 JIGGAhertz (linus :>) and then went up by notches to find my golden spot.

Ended up at around 1.305 vcore for 4.5 ghz stable guess thats average.

Then I wanted to ensure that I can use the energy saving when not needed so I had to convert it to Offset instead of manual vcore - which was a little tricky.

I ran 4.5 ghz in offset +0.05 to see to what it takes me under full load and then changed the offset addition to substraction and wrote 0.065 at first to land around a vcore of 1.305.

But after that it gave not enough vcore for the idle multiplicator so I had to change to 0.055 this gave me more than enough for 4.5 ghz at load but also ensured that the idle vcore is enough.

Maybe someone was interested how I made my offset story work - thats why I explained my story here ;D good luck









Also if anyone sees some optimizations I can do - to find an even lower vcore or anything that improves something I'd be more than greatful.

~ so long!

Stable Pic (Hope all is there)


Bios Configs


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> We sure about these settings? I have ran it eight hours so far, and no errors yet and it has stayed pretty cool never getting above 65c.


For the overnight test just click on custom then only change the ram amount to use 80-90% of your ram. If you wanna do the quick n dirty 1344/1792 tests, put in custom, whichever test number, then put time per test 1 minute, not 5.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Sure. doing that now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC is there to reduce vdroop so yeah it is an essential part of overclocking.


And often we want the highest LLC even if it produces the same effect? I mean what difference would it be if I use High LLC (with Higher Offset value) than using Ultra High LLC (with Lower Offset value)?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kintarooe*
> 
> Also if anyone sees some optimizations I can do - to find an even lower vcore or anything that improves something I'd be more than greatful.


Reduce your CPU current capability from the 140% that you have it at currently (NO pun intended) and try bringing it down to 120%. I have mine at 120% with a 4.7 GHz OC and it's rock-solid stable and that reduced my thermal output and Vcore quite a bit.

Your offset of 0.055 seems quite high. Mine is only 0.025 and again, I'm stable at 4.7 GHz.

My CPU PLL is Auto.

You have some very aggressive RAM timings though.

I think that if you reduce your current capability and your offset voltage you will still find it to be stable at 4.5 GHz and you could even have the PLL automatic as well. I'll bet that an offset of 0.020 V would work well too. Try 0.025 and go down in 0.005 increments until you get BSODs, then come up by 0.005 or 0.010 and test again in a long-term Prime95 run.


----------



## kintarooe

Thanks for the interesting tip about the 140 % I will try it as soon as I am home.

Eventho the vcore offset you see is a negative one not a positive one - so its kinda "low" 1.312 at max load 1.289 at semi load and 0.712+ at idle .

Not sure about ram timings , those are the one printed on the manufacturers box - I havent bothered with that yet - I might lose the timings to CL7 with 1866 mhz speed - but that comes later.

I will try to lower the c.cap. to 120% the smaller thermal output and vcore sounds good but dunno if it is possible for me =/


----------



## Iraklis

Here are my BIOS settings as promised (ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 - Intel Core i5 2500k)









Also as discussed previously i had some issues (idle BSOD) with the fixed voltage. So I switched to offset and everything is running smoothly.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kintarooe*
> 
> Thanks for the interesting tip about the 140 % I will try it as soon as I am home.
> 
> Eventho the vcore offset you see is a negative one not a positive one - so its kinda "low" 1.312 at max load 1.289 at semi load and 0.712+ at idle .
> 
> Not sure about ram timings , those are the one printed on the manufacturers box - I havent bothered with that yet - I might lose the timings to CL7 with 1866 mhz speed - but that comes later.
> 
> I will try to lower the c.cap. to 120% the smaller thermal output and vcore sounds good but dunno if it is possible for me =/


You've got great RAM. I'm going to hide the discussion about voltages and temperatures inside of a spoiler comment so munaim1 doesn't eat me.


Spoiler: Warning: Voltages and Temperatures inside of here!



Ah yes, I missed that negative offset voltage. Turns out I think that my PLL Autos to 1.796 (in the BIOS) compared to your 1.703, puts me 0.093 higher there, and my offset is 0.070 higher, making me 0.163 higher, you'd think. But at load I'm only at 1.344 which is 0.032 higher. My idle is normally between 0.976V and 1.000V, which is substantially higher than yours, but I'm not stable if I go any lower.

You may find that you need a slight positive offset if you change the Current Capability limit to 120%. I'm not certain. You do have a nice low voltage at idle and your load is comparable with mine. Changing that Current Capability Limit might screw with all sorts of settings on your end and you may end up starting over. How many Watts is your CPU consuming at load in Prime95 on maximum power consumption test? Mine's at 104W peak. (However, in Intel Burn Test I hit 1.360V peak and 146.7 W peak). Max TDP is 95W according to literature.



*The below Spoiler Link has my full BIOS profile.* (24 pictures in this one!)


Spoiler: Click Here to Reveal my FULL BIOS Profile







































































































































































































EDITED for formatting.


----------



## munaim1

Will be updating the spreadsheet now. Thank you all for posting your bios settings. Much appreciated.









Please bear with me, it might take a few minutes lol


----------



## kintarooe

Quote:


> Please bear with me, it might take a few minutes lol tongue.gif


no.
....kidding =p
Quote:


> How many Watts is your CPU consuming at load in Prime95 on maximum power consumption test?


I changed to 120% now did a 30 min run of 1344 at prime and seems to work out.

After that I read your post and did a 5 min test of 1792 and I reach around 94w


(based on HWiNFO64 dunno how reliable it is)


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## kintarooe

Hoooah I am in ! Thanks \o/


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kintarooe*
> 
> Hoooah I am in ! Thanks \o/


Welcome to the club


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kintarooe*
> 
> I changed to 120% now did a 30 min run of 1344 at prime and seems to work out.
> 
> After that I read your post and did a 5 min test of 1792 and I reach around 94w


That looks pretty good. I'll bet that you've got more room for thermal and voltage efficiency tweaking. RealTemp has a button toward the top left you can click (the default is time being run or voltage) and you can make it show power in Watts. That's what I was using. I'm sure that your HWinfo64 is reliable enough too.


----------



## kintarooe

Yea just checked on 1792 fft again goes to 93.5 on realtemp's option of showing W

After testing these settings enough in "daily use" I might try to move up to your 4.7 aswell.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kintarooe*
> 
> Yea just checked on 1792 fft again goes to 93.5 on realtemp's option of showing W
> 
> After testing these settings enough in "daily use" I might try to move up to your 4.7 aswell.


I'll bet that you can do it. If you want to give it a shot, you can copy my BIOS settings; they'll be a good starting point.

If those settings give you BSOD 124, you can take my Load Line Calibration from High to the next setting above it and/or then take the CPU Current Capability back up to 130% without raising offset voltage and try again. Once you get it mostly stable you can tweak offset to dial it in.


----------



## rafael.agp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> I don't believe it's actually 1.32v when you stress test is it?
> The offset setting has an effect on the voltage!


yes, its 1.32v on load, check out my 12h prime95 screenshot. it's not THAT impressive, that are entries with lower voltage


----------



## munaim1

Just a reminder:
Quote:


> *Rules
> 
> Also PLEASE read the small print between each RULE*
> 
> *1.* *12 HOURS+ STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with ATLEAST 90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM used*
> 
> ****Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have****
> ****To do Custom BLEND and JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available****
> ****All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile)****
> 
> *2.* *MUST* have a screenie *WHILE UNDER LOAD* with your *OCN name* (notepad etc), *CPU-Z 1.57.1+* and *REALTEMP 3.67+ ONLY!!!*
> 
> ****REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running!!!****
> ****Z68 GIGABYTE MUST ALSO SHOW EASYTUNE6 (last tab - hwMonitor) or HWiNFO FOR VCORE****
> ****EVGA USER'S MUST USE THE EVGA E-LEET UTILITY FOR VCORE READINGS****
> 
> *3.* *LIST YOUR COOLING* (notepad etc) and provide screenie of *RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER.*
> 
> ****TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.****
> 
> *4.* *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*
> 
> *All submissions must follow a similar template like this!!!!
> (This is mine before a few rules got amended)*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **************DOWNLOADS**************
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu-z link: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z/versions-history.html
> 
> Realtemp 3.67 link: http://gigaflopd.com/downloads/realtemp/
> 
> Prime95 (Homepage- All versions available) link: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *****************Standard Blend VS Custom Blend Stability*****************
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.
> 
> Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.
> 
> On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.
> 
> Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.
> 
> There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.
> 
> This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.
> 
> This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb)
> *BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!*


----------



## magicase

I'm confused as to why you use Prime 95 to stress test the CPU and not Intel Burn Test which will crash most people's current settings for people who stress it with P95..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I'm confused as to why you use Prime 95 to stress test the CPU and not Intel Burn Test which will crash most people's current settings for people who stress it with P95..


Have you tried it with Sandy Bridge?


----------



## uniwarking

Hey all. Just installed my H100 cooler, running 20C or so cooler than I was with my Hyper 212+.

My OC was 4.5GHz @ 1.35vcore.

I have it set at 4.8GHz @ 1.42vcore currently, seems to be running solid for a short run anyway. I've not done any playing yet, just upped the multi and the vcore.

Given where I was at with my original OC of 4.5GHz @ 1.35vcore, where do you think I should be vcore wise for a 48 multi or even a 50 multi (provided my chip is capable!).

Thanks!


----------



## croSSeduP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Just a reminder:


Thanks for this reminder, but..
I'm kinda stoopid at certain things... Could you post HOW to take and post a screenie? I don't know how, so there is no way for me to validate my claim of 4.6 Ghz @ 1.358V. Thanks.


----------



## Sean Webster

What are the settings for prime custom blend?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Hey all. Just installed my H100 cooler, running 20C or so cooler than I was with my Hyper 212+.
> My OC was 4.5GHz @ 1.35vcore.
> I have it set at 4.8GHz @ 1.42vcore currently, seems to be running solid for a short run anyway. I've not done any playing yet, just upped the multi and the vcore.
> Given where I was at with my original OC of 4.5GHz @ 1.35vcore, where do you think I should be vcore wise for a 48 multi or even a 50 multi (provided my chip is capable!).
> Thanks!


It's hard to say as all chips are different, only way to tell is try it out and see how far you can go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> Thanks for this reminder, but..
> I'm kinda stoopid at certain things... Could you post HOW to take and post a screenie? I don't know how, so there is no way for me to validate my claim of 4.6 Ghz @ 1.358V. Thanks.


if you hit the PrtScn button on your keyboard and paste the image onto something like paint and save it.

You can upload the pic by pressing the image button on the reply section. like so:



press file and then just navigate to where you saved the image and press submit.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> What are the settings for prime custom blend?


It's either standard custom blend with 90% of your available RAM or the hard fft's like so:

Number of torure threads to run = 4 (2500k) 8 (2600k)
Min FTT size = 1344
Max FFT size 1344
Memory to use = 1600mb (standard) or 90% of available ram is bit more stressful on the cpu especially with those ffts.

Do the same for the 1792 and just change both FFT sizes and run each test for 15/20mins each. If you can pass both for that time it 'should' pass a 12hour custom blend test with all your available memory.


----------



## Sean Webster

U Ninja! ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> U Ninja! ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ


----------



## Sean Webster

I'm using your 5.1GHz settings lol,

How hot do you think it will get? I have a Thermalright Silver arrow(and my stuffy low airflow 650D), just started 5 min ago and hit 87C hottest. I think it is a bad mount too, still way better than my 212+


----------



## SightUp

I have been BSODing with a 0x101. I know that means more voltage. But what else can cause it? I had it 15 hour stable at 1.4v. At 1.416v, I had it like 32 hours stable. I am now at 1.424v and running Prime95. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sean Webster

Nver mind, bsod 124

dropping it to 5GHz and lowering vcore a little and set pll to auto


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I'm using your 5.1GHz settings lol,
> How hot do you think it will get? I have a Thermalright Silver arrow(and my stuffy low airflow 650D), just started 5 min ago and hit 87C hottest. I think it is a bad mount too, still way better than my 212+


Toasty!! that would eventually rise above 90c lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I have been BSODing with a 0x101. I know that means more voltage. But what else can cause it? I had it 15 hour stable at 1.4v. At 1.416v, I had it like 32 hours stable. I am now at 1.424v and running Prime95. Any suggestions?


What exactly are you trying to do? Are you going for a higher overclock than the one you submitted to the club?

Could be a background process. Just remember that stress testing aint going to produce the same results every single time. It's not a guarantee. You have to draw the line somewhere. If it's passed 32hours with 1.416 then just leave it or else continue increasing the vcore until you're satisfied with the duration and yeah, 101 is vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Nver mind, bsod 124
> dropping it to 5GHz and lowering vcore a little and set pll to auto


lol try dropping the pll to around 1.7v


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> What exactly are you trying to do? Are you going for a higher overclock than the one you submitted to the club?
> Could be a background process. Just remember that stress testing aint going to produce the same results every single time. It's not a guarantee. You have to draw the line somewhere. If it's passed 32hours with 1.416 then just leave it or else continue increasing the vcore until you're satisfied with the duration and yeah, 101 is vcore.


This is a new CPU. I have to do my overclock all over again but so far, it isn't shaping up to be anything but 101 errors.


----------



## Sean Webster

15 min of 1344 w/6144MB of RAM done @5GHz 1.456 - 1.484v and maxing at 77C, 84C, 83C, 81C

I have the pll at auto









offset +
.125

testing round 2 with 1792 now


----------



## Sean Webster

NOOOOOOO!!!! 101!









LOL

Here are my settings now, I am starting over. What should I adjust?

Code:



Code:


Ai Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores: 50
Internal PLL Voltage: Enabled
Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
DRAM Timing Control: 8-8-8-24-2N
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled

Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >
CPU Ratio: Auto
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto

Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)
Load-Line Calibration: High ----------------------------Try Ultra?
VRM Frequency: Manual
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign: +
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.125 ------------------------------Raise to?
DRAM Voltage: 1.5
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.7 ------------------------------------Now changed from Auto
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled

Advanced\ CPU Configuration >
CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: Disabled
CPU C6 Report: Disabled


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> NOOOOOOO!!!! 101!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> Here are my settings now, I am starting over. What should I adjust?


More vcore I'm afraid.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Will be updating the spreadsheet now. Thank you all for posting your bios settings. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please bear with me, it might take a few minutes lol


Doing a great job buddy!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafael.agp*
> 
> yes, its 1.32v on load, check out my 12h prime95 screenshot. it's not THAT impressive, that are entries with lower voltage


Sorry, just realized you running a 2500k not a 2600k!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> Thanks for this reminder, but..
> I'm kinda stoopid at certain things... Could you post HOW to take and post a screenie? I don't know how, so there is no way for me to validate my claim of 4.6 Ghz @ 1.358V. Thanks.


Use the snippit tool.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> NOOOOOOO!!!! 101!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> Here are my settings now, I am starting over. What should I adjust?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Ai Tweaker
> Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
> BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
> Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
> By All Cores: 50
> Internal PLL Voltage: Enabled
> Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
> DRAM Timing Control: 8-8-8-24-2N
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >
> CPU Ratio: Auto
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto
> Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)
> Load-Line Calibration: High ----------------------------Try Ultra?
> VRM Frequency: Manual
> VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Duty Control: Extreme
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Mode Sign: +
> CPU Offset Voltage: 0.125 ------------------------------Raise to?
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5
> VCCSA Voltage: Auto
> VCCIO Voltage: Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.7 ------------------------------------Now changed from Auto
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled
> Advanced\ CPU Configuration >
> CPU Ratio: Auto
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
> Active Processor Cores: All
> Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> CPU C1E: Enabled
> CPU C3 Report: Disabled
> CPU C6 Report: Disabled


Lower your OC!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Lower your OC!


Never! Once I get 5GHz I'm good.









Then comes the RAM overclocking!









I just bumped the vcore to .130 from .125 and it passed 1792 for 15 min, running 1344 now.

Max temps 78c, 85c, 84c, 82c @ 1.456v


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Never! Once I get 5GHz I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then comes the RAM overclocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bumped the vcore to .130 from .125 and it passed 1792 for 15 min, running 1344 now.
> Max temps 78c, 85c, 84c, 82c @ 1.456v[
> 
> 85C! Hmmmm!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Never! Once I get 5GHz I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then comes the RAM overclocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bumped the vcore to .130 from .125 and it passed 1792 for 15 min, running 1344 now.
> Max temps 78c, 85c, 84c, 82c @ 1.456v


That's crazy man! .130 offset?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Never! Once I get 5GHz I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then comes the RAM overclocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bumped the vcore to .130 from .125 and it passed 1792 for 15 min, running 1344 now.
> Max temps 78c, 85c, 84c, 82c @ 1.456v
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy man! .130 offset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 85C! Hmmmm!
Click to expand...

LOL, What?

Also, I'm at 20min of 1344 , same temps. I think I got it...May try 12hr after I remount or should I go for it now?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> LOL, What?
> Also, I'm at 20min of 1344 , same temps. I think I got it...May try 12hr after I remount or should I go for it now?


If your ok with 85C, go for it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> It's hard to say as all chips are different, only way to tell is try it out and see how far you can go.
> if you hit the PrtScn button on your keyboard and paste the image onto something like paint and save it.
> You can upload the pic by pressing the image button on the reply section. like so:
> 
> press file and then just navigate to where you saved the image and press submit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's either standard custom blend with 90% of your available RAM or the hard fft's like so:
> Number of torure threads to run = 4 (2500k) 8 (2600k)
> Min FTT size = 1344
> Max FFT size 1344
> Memory to use = 1600mb (standard) or 90% of available ram is bit more stressful on the cpu especially with those ffts.
> Do the same for the 1792 and just change both FFT sizes and run each test for 15/20mins each. If you can pass both for that time it 'should' pass a 12hour custom blend test with all your available memory.


And how much FFT cycle time?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> LOL, What?
> Also, I'm at 20min of 1344 , same temps. I think I got it...May try 12hr after I remount or should I go for it now?


My temps are now maxing at 78C since I took off the side panel and have a fan blowing on it!









Oh and what should the settings be for the 12 hr test?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Doing a great job buddy!


Thanks appreacite it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> If your ok with 85C, go for it.


85c is fine under stress testing, I would be worried if it started hitting 90









*By the way, no need to double, triple or quadruple post lol just hit the pencil button to edit your post if your the last poster.
*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> And how much FFT cycle time?


Shouldn't really matter.

By the way Good luck Sean!!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> My temps are now maxing at 78C since I took off the side panel and have a fan blowing on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and what should the settings be for the 12 hr test?


Just hit the custom blend and insert a value of however much ram you have available, so if you have 8GB set the RAM usage to 7000 or 6500 if you can.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> By the way Good luck Sean!!!!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> My temps are now maxing at 78C since I took off the side panel and have a fan blowing on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and what should the settings be for the 12 hr test?
> 
> 
> 
> Just hit the custom blend and insert a value of however much ram you have available, so if you have 8GB set the RAM usage to 7000 or 6500 if you can.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks!









Right now it is set at 6144 for the RAM. Funny thing is it gave me a BSOD @1 min in with the same settings before. w/ the .130 offset...I restarted, forgot to change anything and then I just enabled pagefile and I am running 1344 for an hour almost now fine! lol

I'm going to stop now and restart the 12 test









Btw, can I use CPU-Z 1.59? lol
or does it have to be 1.57?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Ok thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it is set at 6144 for the RAM. Funny thing is it gave me a BSOD @1 min in with the same settings before. w/ the .130 offset...I restarted, forgot to change anything and then I just enabled pagefile and I am running 1344 for an hour almost now fine! lol
> I'm going to stop now and restart the 12 test


That's why I don't really recommend people to use those fft's because they aint that reliable. I've been saying it for that few months lol







I do believe it's in my guide aswell.....

Good luck on the 12hour test


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> My temps are now maxing at 78C since I took off the side panel and have a fan blowing on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and what should the settings be for the 12 hr test?


I think that's why my temps are what they are, with using a test bench. Open air no case! Not to mention the Silver Arrow is awesome! I have a 230mm Cooler Master fan doing nothing that I think I'm going to zip tie to the bench to blow air across the board!







You got me thinking 5ghz now. Damn you! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> That's why I don't really recommend people to use those fft's because they aint that reliable. I've been saying it for that few months lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe it's in my guide aswell.....
> 
> Good luck on the 12hour test


Thanks! I can't wait to get a stable run on this finally!









Also, my VCCSA is .925 and my VCCIO is 1.050...what are those settings exactly? I think VCCIO is like the equivalent of QPI, am I right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> My temps are now maxing at 78C since I took off the side panel and have a fan blowing on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and what should the settings be for the 12 hr test?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's why my temps are what they are, with using a test bench. Open air no case! Not to mention the Silver Arrow is awesome! I have a 230mm Cooler Master fan doing nothing that I think I'm going to zip tie to the bench to blow air across the board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got me thinking 5ghz now. Damn you! LOL!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Haha! Good luck to you!

I think i'm still going to remount and check the contact.

Also, how great are the SA fans? I love them, they are soo quiet compared to my sickleflow POes. lol

I need to order some newer fan too, those megaflow fans are pretty decent too.

I'm bored...15min in and no crash, that's a good sign lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Thanks! I can't wait to get a stable run on this finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my VCCSA is .925 and my VCCIO is 1.050...what are those settings exactly? I think VCCIO is like the equivalent of QPI, am I right?


yeah you're correct, VCCIO is QPI/VTT and VCCSA is the system agent voltage which doesn't need to be changed, however VCCIO on the other hand can sometimes help with stability. VCCIO between stock and 1.125v can sometimes help cpu stability, it is usually raised even higher when you're overclocking the RAM like crazy and have all four dimm slots populated but even then the max 1.2v is not usually needed. Too much VCCIO can cause instability, it's a really pain to find the sweet spot lol









Hope that helps clear things up


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Thanks! I can't wait to get a stable run on this finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my VCCSA is .925 and my VCCIO is 1.050...what are those settings exactly? I think VCCIO is like the equivalent of QPI, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you're correct, VCCIO is QPI/VTT and VCCSA is the system agent voltage which doesn't need to be changed, however VCCIO on the other hand can sometimes help with stability. VCCIO between stock and 1.125v can sometimes help cpu stability, it is usually raised even higher when you're overclocking the RAM like crazy and have all four dimm slots populated but even then the max 1.2v is not usually needed. Too much VCCIO can cause instability, it's a really pain to find the sweet spot lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps clear things up
Click to expand...

Awesome! Thanks.









So far 1hr 45min and I'm good lol


----------



## $ilent

Sorry for relatively off topic post, but does anyone know how to revert from 2001 bios to 1502 on a asus p8p67 pro when the bios says "image outdated"?

I need to roll my bios back but im struggling.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> yeah you're correct, VCCIO is QPI/VTT and VCCSA is the system agent voltage which doesn't need to be changed, however VCCIO on the other hand can sometimes help with stability. VCCIO between stock and 1.125v can sometimes help cpu stability, it is usually raised even higher when you're overclocking the RAM like crazy and have all four dimm slots populated but even then the max 1.2v is not usually needed. Too much VCCIO can cause instability, it's a really pain to find the sweet spot lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps clear things up


I'm actually thinking about getting into tighter timings with my RAM. I don't want to increase my BCLK though and I'm on a set of G.Skill Ripjaws 2x4GB 1600 CL8 XMP stuff that's already timed at CAS 8, RAS to CAS 8, RAS Precharge 8, tRAS 24, tRC 34, command rate 2T @ 1.500 V.

My DRAM Frequency is stock so it's BCLKx8 = 800MHz with a FSBRAM of 1:6.

I know I've got a very solid motherboard for tweaking things, so how would you suggest that a total nooblet to OC RAM like me goes about to stabilizing this in a way that's going to be meaningful to my performance?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> That's why I don't really recommend people to use those fft's because they aint that reliable. I've been saying it for that few months lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe it's in my guide aswell.....
> Good luck on the 12hour test


Do you recommend doing custom blend test with default settings and 90% of available RAM right away?


----------



## Sean Webster

Oh yea, so far 9hrs...hope I get 3 more! Been up all night but it will be worth it!


----------



## mxthunder

New to intel.
Having some issues with my Overclock on my 2500k.
Currently running 4.5ghz with 1.35V core, no fluctuation, LLC at highest setting. Core speed and voltage are always 100% constant.
I have all C states disabled, speed step enabled, etc.

I can run prime 6+ hours, IBT on Very high for 200+ passes, yet if I open newegg.com or some other web page, my computer will either hard lock, or BSOD. I am also getting random BSOD's during Skyrim, but no other gameplay.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Do you recommend doing custom blend test with default settings and 90% of available RAM right away?


He has often recommended that people test FFT 1344 and 1792 for a while first, as that's where the Sandy Bridge systems seem to have the most failures. You may as well go for 90% RAM use there and kill two birds with one stone, if you think you're stable already. If you get each of those stable for 2-3 hours, then yeah, go for a 90% RAM blend and you'll get it no problem I bet.

Of course, if you get a crash or an error you'll need to memtest+ the RAM with a few passes and then troubleshoot the CPU aspect assuming the RAM is good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I can run prime 6+ hours, IBT on Very high for 200+ passes, yet if I open newegg.com or some other web page, my computer will either hard lock, or BSOD. I am also getting random BSOD's during Skyrim, but no other gameplay.


Are they BSOD 124 ?


----------



## mxthunder

I scanned for some type of number, but the only thing that stood out to me was a "STOP" error.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I scanned for some type of number, but the only thing that stood out to me was a "STOP" error.


Alright, normally the very last number shown at the bottom of the STOP error looks like this when it's a voltage related issue:



A STOP 0x124 error is an error that's reported via the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA). This type of error is reported by the hardware (most likely your CPU) and doesn't conform to the normal Windows memory dump analysis techniques.

It's either your RAM not liking the speeds your clocking it at or your CPU not liking the speeds you're clocking it at or not having adequate VCore to handle the clock you're at.

EDIT:

munaim1 has a post about it:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first


----------



## mxthunder

Thank you, +REP.

I will try to set C3 and C6 to auto.

The funny thing is, when I try to run memtest 86+ it instantly reboots my PC, it doesnt even load the interface from my boot disc.


----------



## Ilikebacon

Hello,

I need some advice on overclocking my 2700k and, since there a lots of experienced Ocers here, I figured this would be the best place to ask. I've been playing with my chip for a while now and got up to 5ghz at around 1.392-1.400v under Prime 95 load.

Settings are as followed:

XMP profile
Pll Overvoltage is enabled
EPU disabled
LLC set @ Ultra High
Current Capability @ 130
VRM set at @ 350
Speedsted/C1E are enabled
C3/C6 are disabled
Duty/Phase Control set @ extreme
All the rest on Auto
First, I'd like to know if the settings I use for Prime 95 are appropriate for my build. I heard using a bit too much memory could cause aberrations.



Secondly, I heard there are much more reliable ways to test stability than Prime. Could someone give me some input on the subject?

Lastly, I like to hear any tips and settings that could help me reduce V-Core consumption.

Thanks!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I'm actually thinking about getting into tighter timings with my RAM. I don't want to increase my BCLK though and I'm on a set of G.Skill Ripjaws 2x4GB 1600 CL8 XMP stuff that's already timed at CAS 8, RAS to CAS 8, RAS Precharge 8, tRAS 24, tRC 34, command rate 2T @ 1.500 V.
> My DRAM Frequency is stock so it's BCLKx8 = 800MHz with a FSBRAM of 1:6.
> I know I've got a very solid motherboard for tweaking things, so how would you suggest that a total nooblet to OC RAM like me goes about to stabilizing this in a way that's going to be meaningful to my performance?


Well overclocking your RAM isn't really going to give you any noticeable performance increase unless you do benching. Have a little read in my other thread: *Overclocking & Choosing RAM for Sandybridge H67/P67/Z68.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Do you recommend doing custom blend test with default settings and 90% of available RAM right away?


No, if you find that the hard FFT's work well for you and they don't show signs of inconsistancy then yeah, do the hard fft's, if they do then just use the default custom blend with 90% of available RAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Oh yea, so far 9hrs...hope I get 3 more! Been up all night but it will be worth it!


Good luck bud, hopefully you can finally join the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Thank you, +REP.
> I will try to set C3 and C6 to auto.
> The funny thing is, when I try to run memtest 86+ it instantly reboots my PC, it doesnt even load the interface from my boot disc.


C3 and C6 on auto while using manual voltage should do the trick, however I would recommend using offset voltage and c3 and c6 disabled due to the sata throughput affect. I do believe I have mentioned this in that thread that shad0wfax linked you to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilikebacon*
> 
> Hello,
> I need some advice on overclocking my 2700k and, since there a lots of experienced Ocers here, I figured this would be the best place to ask. I've been playing with my chip for a while now and got up to 5ghz at around 1.392-1.400v under Prime 95 load.
> Settings are as followed:
> 
> XMP profile
> Pll Overvoltage is enabled
> EPU disabled
> LLC set @ Ultra High
> Current Capability @ 130
> VRM set at @ 350
> Speedsted/C1E are enabled
> C3/C6 are disabled
> Duty/Phase Control set @ extreme
> All the rest on Auto
> First, I'd like to know if the settings I use for Prime 95 are appropriate for my build. I heard using a bit too much memory could cause aberrations.
> 
> Secondly, I heard there are much more reliable ways to test stability than Prime. Could someone give me some input on the subject?
> Lastly, I like to hear any tips and settings that could help me reduce V-Core consumption.
> Thanks!


Using custom blend and 1344 and 1792 can help for a quick test, however, with any quick test there can be inconsistencies, therefore I don't recommend those ffts, however if they work for you then great if not then a custom blend with 90% of available RAM should do the trick. Just a note, using those FFT's you can either use 1600mb RAM (default) or higher, which in turn makes it even more difficult to pass. Unfortunately there are debates as to what is the best stability tester for sandybridge, myself and other's have found that prime blend with 90% of ram is the best one, it stresses the cpu and RAM together with the IMC.

How long have you run prime with 1.392/1.40v? That is pretty amazing voltage for that overclock!!!


----------



## csm725

Does having C3 and C6 disabled on manual voltage affect SATA speeds? IIRC it didn't for me...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Does having C3 and C6 disabled on manual voltage affect SATA speeds? IIRC it didn't for me...


Depends on your overclock









Read this:

JJ explained how C states can have an effect on the sata performance, mainly sata III:
Quote:


> Quick note regarding options that can affect subsystem performance
> It is NOT advised to make adjustments to Cstates as this can considerably affect hard drive throughput performance ( *especially SATA6G SSD or Sandforce 2 based SSD* ). It is recommended that all CPU power configuration states be left on their default parameters. Overclocking tests have shown internally no increase in multiplier scaling when adjusting these values. * under special cases with high multi capable CPUs and synthetic high load applications ( Linx, Prime, Occt ) it may required C states to be disabled. This has generally only been confirmed for some 51-54 multi capable CPU's.


This is obviously an issue for those with high overclocks. I have upto this point advised to disable C3 and C6 reports due to idle random bsods when using offset voltage, otherwise they're left on auto (default).

Bit of info from the stable thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t;15119077*
> When I got my board, I read this too and thought 'what nonsense'.. or at least misinformation.
> 
> Owning a Vertex2 I can say that enabling C3 and C6 will slow it down (4k writes especially) and though the M4s on my current build are not affected to the same extent, the SATA throughput is not crippled by disabling C3 and C6. I only checked using AS-SSD and access times don't change either way, if you want I guess Anvil gives more information to prove this either way.
> 
> add: you can run 3DMark11 which shows smaller score if you enable C3 and C6 so it does have an impact (negative).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoLmEr;15119699*
> Yup I can attest to the C3-C6 states lowering throughput of SSDs.
> 
> Below are some tests I did earlier with my previous SATA II SSD (Corsair Force120).
> 
> WITHOUT C3-C6 states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH C3-C6 states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drop is even greater w/ SATA III.
> 
> As you can see, though, only my writes are getting handicapped, but at 216MB/s it's pretty fast anyway, so I guess it's only _almost_ a nobrainer. Other sysconfigs may yield different results, so you should test it yourself on your system altho generally I ALWAYS disable C-states while overclocking since I just don't see the need for them.


I believe folmer's testing was with 4.6ghz, but not 100% sure but if it is *then it kinda makes sense for all users that run sandforce based ssd's or sata III ssd's to disable C3 and C6 and that obviously means that they should use offset voltage and NOT manual.*


----------



## csm725

Hmmmm. IIRC I didn't see this issue at 4.5 with C3 and C6 disabled with manual volts. Very weird... but I can't check for sure as the rig is down and I will be running at 4GHz from now on.
Here is my checklist when my new mobo gets here (any points regarding the idle BSOD fixing?)
OVERCLOCK LOAD STABILITY
1) Disable basic stuff in BIOS (Unused controllers, fan notifications, etc)
2) Disable power saving stuff in BIOS (C3 and C6)
3) Set RAM speed and timings in BIOS
4) Make sure all the settings are still there in Windows (why wouldn't they be? lol)
5) Check 1792 FFT stability (everything stock, just confirming)
6) Set VCCIO and PLL (1.15, 1.5 respectively)
7) Recheck Prime 1792 FFT
Lower VCCIO to 1.125, recheck Prime 1792 FFT
8) 4GHz @ 1.24V (Tune OC)
9) Recheck Prime 1792 FFT
10) Check Prime Blend

OVERCLOCK IDLE STABILITY
11) Revert drivers to 266.66
12) Check for idle BSODs
WAIT ONE WEEK
* There should not be any idle BSODs (if for some reason there are, fix them somehow)
13) Update to latest drivers
14) Check idle
WAIT ONE WEEK


----------



## munaim1

Sounds right^^









One more thing, point 5, the vccio and pll values are not universal therefore it may require you to change them according to *your* stability. 1.15v seems a bit much, try and reduce that between stock and 1.125v.


----------



## csm725

I already found 1.5V PLL was best for my chip. I should try 1.125V VCCIO though. First I will make sure 1.15V works though.
Can a VCCIO of 1.125V cause BSOD 124's if I was fine with 1.15?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I already found 1.5V PLL was best for my chip. I should try 1.125V VCCIO though. First I will make sure 1.15V works though.


It would be a better idea to work your way up from stock and see how that effects stability rather than just throwing voltages at it lol







I would say something like 1.08/1.1v would help. Try it out and see


----------



## csm725

1.1 was unstable, 1.15 worked.
I went through this in the fixing 124's thread, lol.
I skipped from 1.1 to 1.15 though. Is there any harm in 1.15 24/7? Isn't 1.2 the safe max?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> 1.1 was unstable, 1.15 worked.
> I went through this in the fixing 124's thread, lol.
> I skipped from 1.1 to 1.15 though. Is there any harm in 1.15 24/7? Isn't 1.2 the safe max?


Shouldn't cause any harm just slightly higher temps that's all and yeah 1.2v is max. It's time consuming but try and go from 1.1 to 1.15 in small increments if you want or else leave it at 1.15v if that works for you, however I would personally check each value as every little helps and if it reduces the temps a little then its a win


----------



## Ilikebacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> [...] a custom blend with 90% of available RAM should do the trick.[...]


As you can see, I have been using 7200 for the memory setting, which is just a tad under the 8gb I have installed. But I have seen some people using 7000 or even lower while claiming to use 90% RAM.
Am I using too much, and could it cause additionnal instability (on top of the instabilities you mentioned about using FFTs for stability testing)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> How long have you run prime with 1.392/1.40v? That is pretty amazing voltage for that overclock!!!


The last run I did at 50 multi using the above FFT settings ran for 20 min. Temps seem normal but I'm not quite sure what max temperature to decide on. What are your golden rules concerning voltage & temperature?

I posted some results in this thread (seems I was so stealthy it went unnoticed







): http://www.overclock.net/t/1175936/i7-2700k-overclocking-thread-part-2/110#post_15831281.

Lastly, I just can't seem to stop testing this chip! My last overclocking endeavours date back to my old P4 and it was never this much fun.







I ran a quick test on my lunch break to see how low I could set Vcore on stock setting. With my Mobo on auto settings it required 1.200 and It didn't sit right with me. Down to 1.160, wonder how low I can go ....





Hmm, it seems the voltage ramped up to 1.240 on idle and did not throttle down. Must've forgotten to set something in my BIOS.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilikebacon*
> 
> As you can see, I have been using 7200 for the memory setting, which is just a tad under the 8gb I have installed. But I have seen some people using 7000 or even lower while claiming to use 90% RAM.
> Am I using too much, and could it cause additionnal instability (on top of the instabilities you mentioned about using FFTs for stability testing)?


It's upto you how much you want to use, *upto* 90% available ram so it can be 5gb, 6gb, 6.5gb or 7gb. The reason is to stress the IMC and RAM to it's full potential so therefore requires you to input an amount. Have a little read on standard blend vs custom blend which is located just beneath the RULES in the OP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilikebacon*
> 
> The last run I did at 50 multi using the above FFT settings ran for 20 min. Temps seem normal but I'm not quite sure what max temperature to decide on. What are your golden rules concerning voltage & temperature?


Those FFT's are not to generate heat, unfortunately I'm not entirely sure of the procedure in which prime functions, however I do understand that the small FFT's are the ones that generate the heat. Read the OP regarding max temps and voltages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilikebacon*
> 
> Lastly, I just can't seem to stop testing this chip! My last overclocking endeavours date back to my old P4 and it was never this much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran a quick test on my lunch break to see how low I could set Vcore on stock setting. With my Mobo on auto settings it required 1.200 and It didn't sit right with me.
> 
> Down to 1.160, wonder how low I can go ....
> 
> Hmm, it seems the voltage ramped up to 1.240 on idle and did not throttle down. Must've forgotten to set something in my BIOS.


Don't go OCD on prime testing lol you risk the chance of degradation. Why at stock????







overclock that baby to 4.5+









1.160 is quite impressive, the 1.240 is probably down to LLC setting. What are you aiming for with your chip?


----------



## Ilikebacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Don't go OCD on prime testing lol you risk the chance of degradation. Why at stock????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclock that baby to 4.5+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.160 is quite impressive, the 1.240 is probably down to LLC setting. What are you aiming for with your chip?


Sorry for my noobness but what did you mean by "Don't go OCD on prime testing " (not used to the lexicon







)
Ahhh, I get it hehe. Didn't know the english name (or acronym) for a "Trouble obsessionnel-compulsif". Mistook it for some OCer slang term.









I was just messing around to see if it would run lower, made the wait for my daughter to get ready for school seem shorter ... I didn't like for my chip to idle at 1.280 and then go down to 1.200 when under load, I'll mess with my BIOS when I get some free time.

My real aim is a steady 5ghz 24/7 with the lowest possible voltage required for stability (but am running on stock till I find it). Seems 1.4 is ok when compared to some results in the OP, but I want to try to get it even lower while keeping my 8gb of RAM. I'll fiddle with every possible settings when I get back from my log cabin in the woods









Update: Had to tweak it before going away. Set C1E from auto to enabled and LLC from auto to regular. Now the system throttles down to1.6ghz properly. Volatge hovers between 0.992-1.056V while idling, 1.200-1.208V on Prime load, and 1.256-1.264 while raytracing a 3D scene. Bit high, but since it's well within working specs I guess I don't have to get anal about it. Anyway, if I get my way with 5ghz, this chip might never see stock settings again


----------



## Sean Webster

19hrs 40min so far!


----------



## croSSeduP

Is it my imagination or does the 2500k tend to overclock higher than the 2600k?


----------



## Sean Webster

Yay! 20hrs stable!









Here are my settings...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Ai Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores: 50
Internal PLL Voltage: Enabled
Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
DRAM Timing Control: 8-8-8-24-2N
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled

Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >
CPU Ratio: Auto
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto

Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)
Load-Line Calibration: High
VRM Frequency: Manual
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign: +
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.130
DRAM Voltage: 1.5
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.7
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled

Advanced\ CPU Configuration >
CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: Enabled
CPU C6 Report: Enabled





I'm done, lol


----------



## munaim1

Perfect sean, nice one bud!!!! Added, thanks for contributing to the thread. See how you stack up with everyone else, please give it a couple minutes for the spreadsheet to refresh.









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


----------



## donkrx

Hey again,

I wanted to update. I blue screened 0x124 again (this time in Skyrim), I lasted about 2 weeks with no issues after enabling Spread Spectrum. For those that don't know, my CPU is 18 hours stable in Prime blend with 90% RAM usage, and stable in normal use 3 months since I finished overclocking.

The one thing is that I have had random but persistent issues with my GPU. I honestly have no idea what's going on with it because the graphics problems I have are both completely random and not related to loading. The only pattern I've noticed is that I reinstall the drivers (which I don't think I did 100% correctly based on a guide I read earlier today) and it completely solves the problems ... but only for a few weeks. It's possible I have carried over corruption from way back in August when I was stressing my CPU and bsod'ing often. So I made sure I did it right this time, also using 266.58 Nvidia drivers. For the graphics issues I still feel like its way more likely driver related than GPU, but as far as the BSODs I'm a little worried.

What is there to know about 0x124 bsod and the GPU? how are they related?

I'm going to continue on at 4.9ghz and see what happens. Any suggestions what I should do to test? Maybe I should Prime again, but Prime certainly isn't highly consistent/repeatable (especially for the 1344/1792 FFTs) so I don't think I could draw significant conclusions unless it fails very quickly.

Also - I don't have a .DMP file or a minidump because the damn thing actually froze in the middle of the freakin dump process (by the way, is that something I should note?), is there any information in the dump that I might be able to learn something from?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx*
> 
> Hey again,
> I wanted to update. I blue screened 0x124 again (this time in Skyrim), I lasted about 2 weeks with no issues after enabling Spread Spectrum. For those that don't know, my CPU is 18 hours stable in Prime blend with 90% RAM usage, and stable in normal use 3 months since I finished overclocking.
> The one thing is that I have had random but persistent issues with my GPU. I honestly have no idea what's going on with it because the graphics problems I have are both completely random and not related to loading. The only pattern I've noticed is that I reinstall the drivers (which I don't think I did 100% correctly based on a guide I read earlier today) and it completely solves the problems ... but only for a few weeks. It's possible I have carried over corruption from way back in August when I was stressing my CPU and bsod'ing often. So I made sure I did it right this time, also using 266.58 Nvidia drivers. For the graphics issues I still feel like its way more likely driver related than GPU, but as far as the BSODs I'm a little worried.
> What is there to know about 0x124 bsod and the GPU? how are they related?
> I'm going to continue on at 4.9ghz and see what happens. Any suggestions what I should do to test? Maybe I should Prime again, but Prime certainly isn't highly consistent/repeatable (especially for the 1344/1792 FFTs) so I don't think I could draw significant conclusions unless it fails very quickly.
> Also - I don't have a .DMP file or a minidump because the damn thing actually froze in the middle of the freakin dump process (by the way, is that something I should note?), is there any information in the dump that I might be able to learn something from?


I did add a little link in my other thread (BSOD 124 / Freezing IDLE- link is in my sig) regarding gpu drivers, have a little read at that.

Might be a good idea to reinstall a fresh copy of windows and making sure that the games that you play run well with which ever driver you end up using. I have mentioned countless times that the 266.58/266.66 are the most reliable drivers, however since then and more recently there have been more driver releases and I would totally recommend you to read up in the nvidia/ati section regarding this problem.

Some games don't play nice with some driver's and the best way to tell is if if doesn't happen in all your other games apart from one.


----------



## Ilikebacon

I was a bit scared of going over 1.4v, so I decided to ask Intel if it was ok. I didn't want to tell them that I was trying to OC, so I explained the situation differently









Help! 2700K High Core Voltage

I wonder if Adolfo_Intel is allowed to make such statement on behalf of Intel. If so I guess I'll try to oc a little higher.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilikebacon*
> 
> I was a bit scared of going over 1.4v, so I decided to ask Intel if it was ok. I didn't want to tell them that I was trying to OC, so I explained the situation differently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help! 2700K High Core Voltage
> I wonder if Adolfo_Intel is allowed to make such statement on behalf of Intel. If so I guess I'll try to oc a little higher.


meh you'll find plenty of conversations being shared on here between member's and intel reps. Please read the max safe voltage and temps notice in the op. If you can find those threads then you'll find the reason as to why why I wrote the little notice in the OP lol


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Yay! 20hrs stable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my settings...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Ai Tweaker
> Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
> BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
> Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
> By All Cores: 50
> Internal PLL Voltage: Enabled
> Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
> DRAM Timing Control: 8-8-8-24-2N
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >
> CPU Ratio: Auto
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto
> Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)
> Load-Line Calibration: High
> VRM Frequency: Manual
> VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Duty Control: Extreme
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Mode Sign: +
> CPU Offset Voltage: 0.130
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5
> VCCSA Voltage: Auto
> VCCIO Voltage: Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.7
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled
> Advanced\ CPU Configuration >
> CPU Ratio: Auto
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
> Active Processor Cores: All
> Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> CPU C1E: Enabled
> CPU C3 Report: Disabled
> CPU C6 Report: Disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done, lol










Beautiful.


----------



## Ilikebacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> meh you'll find plenty of conversations being shared on here between member's and intel reps. Please read the max safe voltage and temps notice in the op. If you can find those threads then you'll find the reason as to why why I wrote the little notice in the OP lol


I'll look it over once again, might have been a bit tired the last time I searched. I read so many opinions from various sources about SB voltage that I don't know what to believe anymore









But still, Adolfo's comment eased my mind a little







Thank you for all your help, your threads and posts have been most informative and helpfull to me.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilikebacon*
> 
> I'll look it over once again, might have been a bit tired the last time I searched. I read so many opinions from various sources about SB voltage that I don't know what to believe anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still, Adolfo's comment eased my mind a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your help, your threads and posts have been most informative and helpfull to me.


You're most welcome









The only thing I advise you to do is plenty of reading and then coming up with your own conclusion









Just noticed:
Quote:


> 310K+ VIEWS


An amazing achievement, thank you to all that made it happen, those that have recommended this thread and all our club member's have also been fantastic, many thanks goes out to all that have taken part in this wonderful thread and all our reader's, we hope that have helped you with your Sandy Bridge overclocking quest. Appreciate it greatly and thanks again!!!!


----------



## Ilikebacon

Congrats!


----------



## AeroZ




----------



## SightUp

Hey munaim1. I noticed you got the Extreme Ed. of my motherboard. Asus stated that GENE-Z and Extreme are pretty much the same when it comes to overclocking. I cannot wait to see your results!


----------



## 95329

I could use help getting my voltage right. I know I can run my chip at 4,5GHz with 1.25V vCore manual, but with offset (which I would like to use obviously) I can't really figure out how much I should drop the offset to get around 1.25V vCore while under heavy stress. I think I got it right and my computer is stable and everything but then I tried LinX, vCore bumps all the way to 1.35V which is too much! Under gaming it stays around 1.28V though. Should I just keep on dropping the offset until it gets unstable or should I try messing around with the LLC settings since my computer tends to get unstable while watching movies and stuff even if I just ran 1h of LinX without any problems.

Thanks


----------



## Ilikebacon

What are your settings for LLC, CPU Current Capability and Offset?

I would suggest clocking down to 4ghz, test different settings for these and see how it behaves then. After that, I would bump the clock up a notch and repeat.

You could read this post, it helped understand offset mode a bit better:

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Hey munaim1. I noticed you got the Extreme Ed. of my motherboard. Asus stated that GENE-Z and Extreme are pretty much the same when it comes to overclocking. I cannot wait to see your results!


He has the P67 version,you have the Z68 version,the baby version of the board i have,Maximus IV Extreme-Z.
P67 and Z68 are near enough identical apart from the chipset,and a few extras.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilikebacon*
> 
> What are your settings for LLC, CPU Current Capability and Offset?
> I would suggest clocking down to 4ghz, test different settings for these and see how it behaves then. After that, I would bump the clock up a notch and repeat.
> You could read this post, it helped understand offset mode a bit better:
> 
> http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage


I really don't have the patience to try lower clocks







But I'm definately going to check out that link, thanks.

Edit: Gonna post the LLC, CPU Current Capability and Offset settings soon.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*


Thanks bud, I'll add you in a moment. Thanks again for contributing to the thread. Appreciate it









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> I could use help getting my voltage right. I know I can run my chip at 4,5GHz with 1.25V vCore manual, but with offset (which I would like to use obviously) I can't really figure out how much I should drop the offset to get around 1.25V vCore while under heavy stress. I think I got it right and my computer is stable and everything but then I tried LinX, vCore bumps all the way to 1.35V which is too much! Under gaming it stays around 1.28V though. Should I just keep on dropping the offset until it gets unstable or should I try messing around with the LLC settings since my computer tends to get unstable while watching movies and stuff even if I just ran 1h of LinX without any problems.
> 
> Thanks


is 1.25v the load voltage you require for your overclock? If so run prime again and with realtemp read the VID of the chip whilst its under load. Assuming that LLC is being used and vdroop is at a minimum, you can work out the offset by either adding or reducing the value of the VID in order to work out the offset value. So for instance if your VID under load is 1.325v and you require 1.250v for your overclock then the offset value would be around negative 0.100v. That should give you the same load voltage of 1.250v. When using offset disable C3 and C6 to tackle any random / idle bsod, that includes browsing.









Hope that helps


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> is 1.25v the load voltage you require for your overclock? If so run prime again and with realtemp read the VID of the chip whilst its under load. Assuming that LLC is being used and vdroop is at a minimum, you can work out the offset by either adding or reducing the value of the VID in order to work out the offset value. So for instance if your VID under load is 1.325v and you require 1.250v for your overclock then the offset value would be around negative 0.100v. That should give you the same load voltage of 1.250v. When using offset disable C3 and C6 to tackle any random / idle bsod, that includes browsing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks mate. Does offset affect idle voltage also?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> is 1.25v the load voltage you require for your overclock? If so run prime again and with realtemp read the VID of the chip whilst its under load. Assuming that LLC is being used and vdroop is at a minimum, you can work out the offset by either adding or reducing the value of the VID in order to work out the offset value. So for instance if your VID under load is 1.325v and you require 1.250v for your overclock then the offset value would be around negative 0.100v. That should give you the same load voltage of 1.250v. When using offset disable C3 and C6 to tackle any random / idle bsod, that includes browsing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. Does offset affect idle voltage also?
Click to expand...

would do you mean? Offset in combination with C1E and Speedstep will reduce your idle voltage along with your multiplier, so it would be something like 1600mhz @ 1.1XXXv


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> would do you mean? Offset in combination with C1E and Speedstep will reduce your idle voltage along with your multiplier, so it would be something like 1600mhz @ 1.1XXXv


I'm getting 1600MHz 0.9-0.92V







Is that bad?


----------



## HeatGuyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> I'm getting 1600MHz 0.9-0.92V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that bad?


no need to show off. lol.
but, it will be around the range of 0.9 to 1.1 for everyone.

just started my own 12hr blend test. 4 hours in looks pretty good. Will post results and template when finished.
I also would kill for 4.5ghz @ 1.25V. need 1.3 for my 2600k.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatGuyJ*
> 
> no need to show off. lol.
> but, it will be around the range of 0.9 to 1.1 for everyone.
> just started my own 12hr blend test. 4 hours in looks pretty good. Will post results and template when finished.
> I also would kill for 4.5ghz @ 1.25V. need 1.3 for my 2600k.


I really didn't mean to show off, sorry. I'm just getting some random bsods every now and then. Is there any way to keep the idle voltage near to stock and get the load voltage to around 1.25V?

Edit:

When I set manual voltage to 1.25V I get 1.24-1.265V while running LinX. So what I should do now is to set it to offset and see how high the voltage is under stress and then drop the voltage accordingly? That's how I figured it out. Also if I lower the LLC setting will I get higher vCore while the computer is idle?

And here is a picture from my bios:


----------



## HeatGuyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> I really didn't mean to show off, sorry. I'm just getting some random bsods every now and then. Is there any way to keep the idle voltage near to stock and get the load voltage to around 1.25V?


I was just messing around.

In terms of getting the 1.25V munami's advice is ALWAYS the best.

Start with a higher offset (Between +0.005 and +0.03), and work your way down to a stable voltage
This way you will avoid getting alot of BSOD's because the moment you do, you will have hit your minimum voltage. So then just add 0.005V to that and you should be good. Note that there's no way to guarantee that your voltage will be 1.25V because you might just not be able to hit your 4.5ghz with that voltage.

Another method, IFF you have a hard drive that you don't mind allowing to get a ton of BSOD's, is to start with a low offset and work yourself up to a point where your computer starts and runs stable. I would not recommend this, because it is quite frustrating (at least to me to, when I see all those BSOD's) and you will have to prolly reinstall your OS on the HDD that you use cause it will be quite damaged. But, I think this will be faster because you won't have to run as many stability tests on higher voltages.

Last advice which is the same that munami gave me is to make sure your PLL is between 1.5-1.7V. GOOD LUCK


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> would do you mean? Offset in combination with C1E and Speedstep will reduce your idle voltage along with your multiplier, so it would be something like 1600mhz @ 1.1XXXv
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting 1600MHz 0.9-0.92V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that bad?
Click to expand...

Might actually be a bad thing, too low and it could cause idle bsods like you have faced.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HeatGuyJ*
> 
> no need to show off. lol.
> but, it will be around the range of 0.9 to 1.1 for everyone.
> just started my own 12hr blend test. 4 hours in looks pretty good. Will post results and template when finished.
> I also would kill for 4.5ghz @ 1.25V. need 1.3 for my 2600k.
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't mean to show off, sorry. I'm just getting some random bsods every now and then. Is there any way to keep the idle voltage near to stock and get the load voltage to around 1.25V?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> When I set manual voltage to 1.25V I get 1.24-1.265V while running LinX. So what I should do now is to set it to offset and see how high the voltage is under stress and then drop the voltage accordingly? That's how I figured it out. Also if I lower the LLC setting will I get higher vCore while the computer is idle?
> 
> And here is a picture from my bios:
Click to expand...

hmmm.... No reason to use extreme LLC, I never recommend i because it causes voltage spikes and you don't have much control over the vcore. Before we go any further what vcore do you need under load?

Quote:


> Edit:
> When I set manual voltage to 1.25V I get 1.24-1.265V while running LinX. So what I should do now is to set it to offset and see how high the voltage is under stress and then drop the voltage accordingly? That's how I figured it out. Also if I lower the LLC setting will I get higher vCore while the computer is idle?


Forget running LinX, it increase the voltage under load. Run prime blend as mentioned in the OP. Have you tested stability with that vcore with prime blend? Right now we need to sort the vdroop out because from what you have said it's spiking above the settings you set in the BIOS by 0.10v. and it shouldn't. Yes if you lower the LLC the idle voltage will be a little higher.

I recommend that you drop it to Ultra high and then set the vcore to 1.25v manual and run prime blend and report back with a screenshot showing load voltage.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Might actually be a bad thing, too low and it could cause idle bsods like you have faced.


Exactly what I thought.
Quote:


> hmmm.... No reason to use extreme LLC, I never recommend i because it causes voltage spikes and you don't have much control over the vcore. Before we go any further what vcore do you need under load?


I've had this chip running at 4.5GHz at 1.25V manual vCore for six months and it's been working fine, so now I'm trying to get the same out of offset since I want to save some money on electricity. The reason LLC was on extreme is that I started overclocking on a guide that had a picture that showed I should have it on extreme. Didn't really bother overclocking any further.
Quote:


> Forget running LinX, it increase the voltage under load. Run prime blend as mentioned in the OP. Have you tested stability with that vcore with prime blend? Right now we need to sort the vdroop out because from what you have said it's spiking above the settings you set in the BIOS by 0.10v. and it shouldn't. Yes if you lower the LLC the idle voltage will be a little higher.
> 
> I recommend that you drop it to Ultra high and then set the vcore to 1.25v manual and run prime blend and report back with a screenshot showing load voltage.


Aye captain, will do. I tried running load with -0.05 offset and LLC at regular (+0.00) and at extreme (+1.00 I think) and here are the results:
Extreme:

Regular:


----------



## munaim1

You won't be able to see if vdroop is present when using offset, therefore to work out the correct LLC settings you will need to go back to manual for a second.

As mentioned before, set the voltage to 1.25v manual and set the LLC to Ultra high and try the same thing for LLC HIGH.

I just posted this in another thread, it may help you understand LLC's effect on stability and offset voltage:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Yeah, I'll DL ATTO.
> Erm... could LLC be more stability though? I was running High and had no idles, is there any point in trying Ultra High?
> 
> 
> 
> It could be, depends on how your overclock responds to it. I personally use High as I can control the vcore a little better (less voltage fluctuations under load and idle voltage is a little higher so I don't have to worry about idle bsods even though I have disabled C3 and C6) that's where the 0.00005v small increments come in. There is a reason why motherboard manufactures allow you to change values in very small increments to allow for more control over the vcore but when you start messing with LLC, it compensates it for you and sometimes you can do a better job.
> 
> For me:
> Ultra high does reduce the vdroop well but the voltage fluctuates under load a bit more than I like.
> High LLC allows me to control the vcore better.
> 
> Try it out and see which works better for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## HeatGuyJ

edit: nevermind. munami said the same thing as I was typing

5 hours into blend







7 more hours


----------



## stevman17

Count me in. My first time OC'ing, and it was a blast.


----------



## HeatGuyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> 
> Count me in. My first time OC'ing, and it was a blast.


Good Job. That's a really nice voltage.









I think you are using a pretty old version of Real Temp though. Don't know if those temperatures are completely accurate.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in. My first time OC'ing, and it was a blast.


Sorry bud, Realtemp 3.67 or above.


----------



## 95329

Here are the results for manual voltage and LLC at ultra high and high:
High:

Ultra high:


To me it seems like setting it to high works a lot better, a bit more vdroop but the voltage is much more constant. Next thing to do is to keep it at high and start finding the right offset, correct?

Edit:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> 
> Count me in. My first time OC'ing, and it was a blast.


Oh now you make my chip look bad, darn it!









Great OC mate


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Here are the results for manual voltage and LLC at ultra high and high:
> High:
> 
> Ultra high:
> 
> 
> To me it seems like setting it to high works a lot better, a bit more vdroop but the voltage is much more constant. Next thing to do is to keep it at high and start finding the right offset, correct?


Ultra high does indeed seem the best one to reduce vdroop, however, high LLC will enable you to to have a higher idle voltage, but that might not be necessary unless you start experiencing idle bsods.

For now I would recommend that you leave it on Ultra high, and set the vcore to offset. please use cpu-z instead, post a screenshot of idle voltage and load voltage.

More importantly disable C3 and C6 report, enable C1E and Speedstep. That alone should tackle the idle bsods *if* you get them. If you do get idle bsods later on, then the next thing would be to reduce the LLC to high and increase the offset amount to allow for a more higher idle voltage but as I mentioned it's not necessary right now.


----------



## TheSandman

i feel your club is discrimitory I can't OC an i3 but its still sandybridge


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSandman*
> 
> i feel your club is discrimitory I can't OC an i3 but its still sandybridge


Overclock that baby to 4ghz+ and I'll add a section for all other SB









That sound good?


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Ultra high does indeed seem the best one to reduce vdroop, however, high LLC will enable you to to have a higher idle voltage, but that might not be necessary unless you start experiencing idle bsods.
> For now I would recommend that you leave it on Ultra high, and set the vcore to offset. please use cpu-z instead, post a screenshot of idle voltage and load voltage.
> More importantly disable C3 and C6 report, enable C1E and Speedstep. That alone should tackle the idle bsods *if* you get them. If you do get idle bsods later on, then the next thing would be to reduce the LLC to high and increase the offset amount to allow for a more higher idle voltage but as I mentioned it's not necessary right now.


Here's a pic with LLC at ultra high and offset -0.70. Idle and load:

Edit: And I actually did drop the C3 C6 off and left C1E and speedstep on today, haven't gotten any BSODs yet.

I was only using the HWMonitor so you guys could see the vCore fluctuation.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Ultra high does indeed seem the best one to reduce vdroop, however, high LLC will enable you to to have a higher idle voltage, but that might not be necessary unless you start experiencing idle bsods.
> For now I would recommend that you leave it on Ultra high, and set the vcore to offset. please use cpu-z instead, post a screenshot of idle voltage and load voltage.
> More importantly disable C3 and C6 report, enable C1E and Speedstep. That alone should tackle the idle bsods *if* you get them. If you do get idle bsods later on, then the next thing would be to reduce the LLC to high and increase the offset amount to allow for a more higher idle voltage but as I mentioned it's not necessary right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic with LLC at ultra high and offset -0.70. Idle and load:
> 
> Edit: And I actually did drop the C3 C6 off and left C1E and speedstep on today, haven't gotten any BSODs yet.
> 
> I was only using the HWMonitor so you guys could see the vCore fluctuation.
Click to expand...









that is quite low lol, do the same for High LLC and obviously increase the offset value and post screenshot again.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is quite low lol, do the same for High LLC and obviously increase the offset value and post screenshot again.


After monitoring the CPU-Z for a while I realized my vCore jumps between 0.89-1.05V all the time. It doesn't just settle down.









Edit: Nevermind, I think think the computer wasn't fully idle since now its between 0.88-0.90V, no bumps to 1.0V


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is quite low lol, do the same for High LLC and obviously increase the offset value and post screenshot again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After monitoring the CPU-Z for a while I realized my vCore jumps between 0.89-1.05V all the time. It doesn't just settle down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I think think the computer wasn't fully idle since now its between 0.88-0.90V, no bumps to 1.0V
Click to expand...

Yeah that's normal, have you done the same for LLC high?


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Yeah that's normal, have you done the same for LLC high?


There you go. I think I'll leave Prime95 Blend running overnight to see how it works. Load vCore jumps between 1.248-1.264V and idle between 0.920-0.936V.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Yeah that's normal, have you done the same for LLC high?
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. I think I'll leave Prime95 Blend running overnight to see how it works. Load vCore jumps between 1.248-1.264V and idle between 0.920-0.936V.
Click to expand...

Looks better, atleast it doesn't drop below 0.900 like Ultra high does. Hopefully that works for you, remember when using Offset disable C3 and C6 and enable both C1E and Speedstep.

Good luck and hopefully it passes a 12hour blend


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Sorry bud, Realtemp 3.67 or above.


O well, I'll just have to run it again tonight.







Is there anything else I missed?


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Looks better, atleast it doesn't drop below 0.900 like Ultra high does. Hopefully that works for you, remember when using Offset disable C3 and C6 and enable both C1E and Speedstep.
> Good luck and hopefully it passes a 12hour blend


Just a quick question so I don't **** it up like I did the last time... Prime95 26.6 (regular blend will do?) and Realtemp 3.67, right?









Edit: God this process took SO many reboots, I'm glad I have a SSD.


----------



## $ilent

My Submission


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Sorry bud, Realtemp 3.67 or above.
> 
> 
> 
> O well, I'll just have to run it again tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything else I missed?
Click to expand...

Nope, please also list your cooling,









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Looks better, atleast it doesn't drop below 0.900 like Ultra high does. Hopefully that works for you, remember when using Offset disable C3 and C6 and enable both C1E and Speedstep.
> Good luck and hopefully it passes a 12hour blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question so I don't **** it up like I did the last time... Prime95 26.6 (regular blend will do?) and Realtemp 3.67, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: God this process took SO many reboots, I'm glad I have a SSD.
Click to expand...

Yeah regular blend will do fine, however I would recommend that you run a custom blend with 90% of your available RAM. Just double check with the rules and check the example


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My Submission


Finally $ilent!!! lol

Nice one bud, I'll add you in a moment. Thank you for contributing to the thread









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





By the way, what cooling are you using?


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks bud, I'll add you in a moment. Thanks again for contributing to the thread. Appreciate it


No problem! I'll try 4.4GHz next. 4.5 is a bit too much for me but 4.4 might be the sweetspot. I'll post new screenshot tomorrow if I get a stable OC.


----------



## $ilent

Heh I know mate, its taken far far too long! Now the quest for 5ghz is on hold, I need to get some folding done first!







Ill post my bios settings once I restart and take screenies


----------



## csm725

Yeah. About time $ilent. lol


----------



## $ilent

Lol would you believe its taken me about 6 months to get my submission in this club done...I have nothing but blue screens until I submitted incorrectly in the thread with my 2500k lol.

Now lets see how much ppd a 4.9ghz 2700k can achieve on a 6904 unit









4.9ghz Bios settings below:


----------



## kintarooe

GJ


----------



## munaim1

@ $ilent

Fixed your submission and added your BIOS settings. +rep for sharing.


----------



## kevindd992002

What could be the reason behind low LLC having more controllable voltage than higher ones? Or is this just an observed behavior?


----------



## kevindd992002

What could be the reason behind low LLC having more controllable voltage than higher ones? Or is this just an observed behavior?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What could be the reason behind low LLC having more controllable voltage than higher ones? Or is this just an observed behavior?


I don't know. LLC tries it's very best to compensate the voltage to reduce vdroop, no one said that it'll be perfect, now the interesting thing is we get levels of llc, before in the 775 days I remember it just use to be 'Enable' or 'Disable' therefore we had to make do, however this time round we can reduce the amount of LLC given and use the small increments of voltage change to control it more when the CPU is under load, that is why manufactures like Asus, allow us to change Vcore by 0.00005v each time.


----------



## SightUp

I read a couple pages back that c3 and c6 states need to be enabled in order for the SSD to go full speed? Is that true? Does having these two enabled along with the c1e enabled effect the overclock performance?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I read a couple pages back that c3 and c6 states need to be enabled in order for the SSD to go full speed? Is that true? Does having these two enabled along with the c1e enabled effect the overclock performance?


Read the OP of my BSOD 124 thread, the bit about C3 & C6 affects on sata performance and also the last couple pages of the thread


----------



## 95329

10 hours and still going strong. Just a couple more hours...









Edit: FINALLY.

Next step, 4.8GHz or 5GHz, I really got into overclocking once again


----------



## SightUp

This sucks so hard... When I first got my CPU I immediately began to overclock it. I started at 1.4v. This whole time I have been aiming for 4.8Ghz. 1.4v passed 15 hours. All test were like this up until 1.44v. Now if I go back at 1.4v, it cannot pass 10 min of Prime.


----------



## GetTheMoney

Alright here we go


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> 10 hours and still going strong. Just a couple more hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: FINALLY.
> 
> Next step, 4.8GHz or 5GHz, I really got into overclocking once again


Go for 5GHz!


----------



## tylerstach

2600k HT, 4.4GHz @ 1.275V (LLC Level 6)
Prolimatech Genesis w/ 2x120mm, Gigabyte Z68-UD5

Highest temperatures 55/62/60/58.
IBT "maximum" stable for two hours.

Debating whether or not to push it anymore. I'm thinking these are good temps and volts for a 24/7 clock, and everything's so fast that I don't need to push... I'll post proof later.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> 10 hours and still going strong. Just a couple more hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: FINALLY.
> 
> Next step, 4.8GHz or 5GHz, I really got into overclocking once again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetTheMoney*
> 
> Alright here we go


Thanks guys, appreciate the contribution. Welcome to the club.







Please give the spreadsheet a few minutes to update, while you're waiting grab your sigs:

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> This sucks so hard... When I first got my CPU I immediately began to overclock it. I started at 1.4v. This whole time I have been aiming for 4.8Ghz. 1.4v passed 15 hours. All test were like this up until 1.44v. Now if I go back at 1.4v, it cannot pass 10 min of Prime.


Not sure what could cause this, maybe a burn in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerstach*
> 
> 2600k HT, 4.4GHz @ 1.275V (LLC Level 6)
> Prolimatech Genesis w/ 2x120mm, Gigabyte Z68-UD5
> 
> Highest temperatures 55/62/60/58.
> IBT "maximum" stable for two hours.
> 
> Debating whether or not to push it anymore. I'm thinking these are good temps and volts for a 24/7 clock, and everything's so fast that I don't need to push... I'll post proof later.


Try stress testing with prime blend and see what happens.


----------



## afkingjay

im a new o.c on a p8p67 pro mobo with an i5-2500k

currently i used the asus overclock tool that gave me a 4.7 O.c 47x100 O.C. with max vcore at 1.416 during prime95 with the temps at 65,74,74,73 "max"

I would like to drop the vcore a little lower to drop the temps, what would be a good voltage to try.

* remember at idle the 2500k is around 1600Mhz i don't want o many voltage during idle

at 1.416 o.c 

at 1.28 cpu vol


----------



## Lord Xeb

I know I need an OCN screenie but here



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2132758


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afkingjay*
> 
> im a new o.c on a p8p67 pro mobo with an i5-2500k
> currently i used the asus overclock tool that gave me a 4.7 O.c 47x100 O.C. with max vcore at 1.416 during prime95 with the temps at 65,74,74,73 "max"
> I would like to drop the vcore a little lower to drop the temps, what would be a good voltage to try.
> * remember at idle the 2500k is around 1600Mhz i don't want o many voltage during idle
> at 1.416 o.c
> at 1.28 cpu vol


You can try 1.38v. If that passes, you should try 1.36v. If not, try 1.39 and work your way back up to where you think it was stable last.

Also, to join the group here, you need to use Prime95.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I know I need an OCN screenie but here


Nice Xebby! What are your UEFI settings?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Magic

Ai Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores: 50
Internal PLL Voltage: Enabled
Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
DRAM Timing Control: 8-9-8-24
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled

Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >
CPU Ratio: Auto
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto

Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)
Load-Line Calibration: very high
VRM Frequency: auto
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: auto
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Voltage: manual
CPU voltage: 1.380
DRAM Voltage: 1.65
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: 1.15
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.715
PCH Voltage: enable
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled

Advanced\ CPU Configuration >
CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: enabled
CPU C6 Report: enabled


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I know I need an OCN screenie but here
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2132758


Prime95 version 26.6 is better at testing stability with sandy bridge on Windows 7 SP1, but you'll probably need more voltage to get stable @ 5ghz.


----------



## Hambone07si

Lord Xeb, what's your load voltage? I see only idle voltage.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Lord Xeb, what's your load voltage? I see only idle voltage.


Good question.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Lord Xeb, what's your load voltage? I see only idle voltage.


I think that is the load voltage (Prime95 is running), but he's using an older version of RealTemp, and it's not recording the load right (it's showing the multiplier as 0).


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Magic
> Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
> DRAM Timing Control: 8-9-8-24
> 
> DRAM Voltage: 1.65
> VCCIO Voltage: 1.15


btw.. I noticed that you set VCCIO at 0.5v lower than your ram voltage. Did you actually need 1.15v for vccio @ 1600mhz, or did you set it that way to keep it to within 0.5v from your ram voltage?

The reason I ask is that used to be a requirement with older architectures, but it's not supposed to be necessary anymore with sandy bridge. Just curious if that actually affected your stability, since your ram isn't clocked too high.


----------



## Hambone07si

I have mine set to 1.150v on my system for using 4 x 2gig dominators gt's @ 1866mhz. 1.125v wound pass 2hrs of prime but 1.150v passed 15hrs. That doesn't really apply to SB


----------



## mend0k

I would like to join =] 13+ hours prime95 blend
This was a jump from 1.35v so i'm still going to be testing a little bit for better stats.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I have mine set to 1.150v on my system for using 4 x 2gig dominators gt's @ 1866mhz. 1.125v wound pass 2hrs of prime but 1.150v passed 15hrs. That doesn't really apply to SB


Is your ram voltage at 1.65v?


----------



## favas

Hi all!

New to s1155 and I really need your advice!!! I've been trying to find stable settings for my setup but nothing works...
Anything above 4.7GHz will not function properly. Setting the VCore till 1.48V, and leaving everything else at AUTO, will have no effect. I've even set LLC till Level10, QPI/VTT till 1.25V and System Agent till 1.25V...
Unfortunately, every time I'll try to run IntelBurnTest, I'll get BSOD after a few secs.

The CPU (i5 2500k) was on Gigabyte Z68 UD4 for the past few months, running at 4.9GHz with 1.46V.
And now that i bought it, I can't even reach 4.8GHz on a UD7 board!


----------



## rafael.agp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *favas*
> 
> Hi all!
> New to s1155 and I really need your advice!!! I've been trying to find stable settings for my setup but nothing works...
> Anything above 4.7GHz will not function properly. Setting the VCore till 1.48V, and leaving everything else at AUTO, will have no effect. I've even set LLC till Level10, QPI/VTT till 1.25V and System Agent till 1.25V...
> Unfortunately, every time I'll try to run IntelBurnTest, I'll get BSOD after a few secs.
> The CPU (i5 2500k) was on Gigabyte Z68 UD4 for the past few months, running at 4.9GHz with 1.46V.
> And now that i bought it, I can't even reach 4.8GHz on a UD7 board!


can i assume you tried lower LLC levels as well as higher?


----------



## favas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafael.agp*
> 
> can i assume you tried lower LLC levels as well as higher?


Hi rafael.agp! I've tried with LLC disabled, and with LLC from 3 to 10...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *favas*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> New to s1155 and I really need your advice!!! I've been trying to find stable settings for my setup but nothing works...
> Anything above 4.7GHz will not function properly. Setting the VCore till 1.48V, and leaving everything else at AUTO, will have no effect. I've even set LLC till Level10, QPI/VTT till 1.25V and System Agent till 1.25V...
> Unfortunately, every time I'll try to run IntelBurnTest, I'll get BSOD after a few secs.
> 
> The CPU (i5 2500k) was on Gigabyte Z68 UD4 for the past few months, running at 4.9GHz with 1.46V.
> And now that i bought it, I can't even reach 4.8GHz on a UD7 board!


read the guide in my sig and also there are a few guides posted in the OP, I would recommend reading sin's guide.


----------



## KatieBoner

Hey im trying for a stable 5ghz oc on my 2500k and have just started a 1366 fft test in prime 95 should i continue at these settings or run a blend test ??


cheers
Ryan.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatieBoner*
> 
> Hey im trying for a stable 5ghz oc on my 2500k and have just started a 1366 fft test in prime 95 should i continue at these settings or run a blend test ??
> 
> 
> cheers
> Ryan.


Doesn't look like it's even running. Also download latest CPU-z from here: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html.

You're currently using an older version which in fact is showing the VCCIO (QPI/VTT) value and not the vcore.

Here's how you run the FFTs:



And if you want to make it a little more stressful, input 90% of you available RAM there.


----------



## kinglewi

Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://imageshack.us/f/403/12hour.jpg/


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What could be the reason behind low LLC having more controllable voltage than higher ones? Or is this just an observed behavior?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. LLC tries it's very best to compensate the voltage to reduce vdroop, no one said that it'll be perfect, now the interesting thing is we get levels of llc, before in the 775 days I remember it just use to be 'Enable' or 'Disable' therefore we had to make do, however this time round we can reduce the amount of LLC given and use the small increments of voltage change to control it more when the CPU is under load, that is why manufactures like Asus, allow us to change Vcore by 0.00005v each time.
Click to expand...

It's interesting that this came up here, because I've been fine-tuning my OC and playing with the LLC profiles and came to the conclusion that I can disable LLC, increase my offset voltage, fix my PLL voltage manually (at the stock setting) and I end up with an even lower Vcore and Tcore than I could with LLC enabled. I also raised my power limits from 120% to 130%, saw no increase in T or V, but did see an increase in the GFlops/s that Intel Burn Test gave me and an overall decrease in the Prime95 times between iterations and my TPF in [email protected]

I'm going to run yet another 12 (or maybe 24) hour Prime95 custom blend and post a third BIOS profile here once I have the folds finished and once I'm done toying with Linux.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> It's interesting that this came up here, because I've been fine-tuning my OC and playing with the LLC profiles and came to the conclusion that I can disable LLC, increase my offset voltage, fix my PLL voltage manually (at the stock setting) and I end up with an even lower Vcore and Tcore than I could with LLC enabled. I also raised my power limits from 120% to 130%, saw no increase in T or V, but did see an increase in the GFlops/s that Intel Burn Test gave me and an overall decrease in the Prime95 times between iterations and my TPF in [email protected]
> I'm going to run yet another 12 (or maybe 24) hour Prime95 custom blend and post a third BIOS profile here once I have the folds finished and once I'm done toying with Linux.


Raja from ASUS recommended increasing the power limit to 140% when overclocking, and I've run it at that with no bad side effects.

If the power limit is lower than what's required during stress tests or other heavy loads, you're probably seeing some throttling behind the scenes, which is causing the lower performance in those tests.

btw.. as I've said in this thread before, I don't use LLC @ 4.9ghz and 1.376v, and it allows me to keep c3 and c6 reporting enabled without BSODing at idle.

I can see using LLC if you're using manual voltage and don't want your idle voltage to be so high, but I don't think LLC's really necessary if you're using offset voltage below 1.4v.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> It's interesting that this came up here, because I've been fine-tuning my OC and playing with the LLC profiles and came to the conclusion that I can disable LLC, increase my offset voltage, fix my PLL voltage manually (at the stock setting) and I end up with an even lower Vcore and Tcore than I could with LLC enabled. I also raised my power limits from 120% to 130%, saw no increase in T or V, but did see an increase in the GFlops/s that Intel Burn Test gave me and an overall decrease in the Prime95 times between iterations and my TPF in [email protected]
> I'm going to run yet another 12 (or maybe 24) hour Prime95 custom blend and post a third BIOS profile here once I have the folds finished and once I'm done toying with Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> Raja from ASUS recommended increasing the power limit to 140% when overclocking, and I've run it at that with no bad side effects.
> 
> If the power limit is lower than what's required during stress tests or other heavy loads, you're probably seeing some throttling behind the scenes, which is causing the lower performance in those tests.
> 
> btw.. as I've said in this thread before, I don't use LLC @ 4.9ghz and 1.376v, and it allows me to keep c3 and c6 reporting enabled without BSODing at idle.
> 
> I can see using LLC if you're using manual voltage and don't want your idle voltage to be so high, but I don't think LLC's really necessary if you're using offset voltage below 1.4v.
Click to expand...

That was the conclusion that I came to about throttling behind the scenes. By increasing my power limit to 130% _*** after reducing Load Line Calibration as much as possible ***_ I noticed that my system was performing more calculations and doing so more efficiently, while still not generating huge amounts of heat. The problem with the 130% setting that i had before was that when combined with the LLC setting, I was getting way too much heat until I reduced the power limit to 120%.

I also have C3 and C6 enabled and I'm currently @ 4.7 GHz and 1.300V as well. I remember reading your post about LLC and not quite understanding all of it at the time, but now I'm in complete agreement with you. I don't see the need for LLC on a high-end motherboard at all and unless I hit a voltage wall, I'm thinking that I may have a 5.0 GHz CPU on my hands. I'm much happier with offset than manual.

I'm going to try increasing the power limit to 140% as Raja mentioned and see if that helps my IBT Gflops/s any and if it increases my thermals any. When I first did my OC run, the 140% setting was giving me too much heat and making me crash/throttle but I blame the combination of offset and LLC for that. From there, I'll do another stability run and post a version 3.









This has definitely been a learning experience.


----------



## mend0k

Hey guys i'm trying to see the highest 24/7 speed for my 2500k and as of right now I got 1.36v at 5ghz but don't know if that is ok or if at that high it will degrade my cpu or something like that?


----------



## Rognin

So I'm right now testing with IBT and I think 4.9 is as high as I'll be able to go. I tried 5.0Ghz, and I was at 1.5vcore, and I still crashed after the second IBT thread.

4.9 is looking sweet however, I have 1.464vcore and max temps are at 60-69-67-65 with HT on. I have LLC at lvl 7 and I've set the vcore to 1.46.

Anyone who has a tip in helping me squeeze the last little bit outta the chip to get 5.0 would be appreciated. Once IBT finishes I'll start Prime95. Do you do small FFT's or large ones to stress test?

Thanks!

Edit: Validation linky by CPUZ


----------



## SpiritGear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> Raja from ASUS recommended increasing the power limit to 140% when overclocking, and I've run it at that with no bad side effects.
> If the power limit is lower than what's required during stress tests or other heavy loads, you're probably seeing some throttling behind the scenes, which is causing the lower performance in those tests.
> btw.. as I've said in this thread before, I don't use LLC @ 4.9ghz and 1.376v, and it allows me to keep c3 and c6 reporting enabled without BSODing at idle.
> I can see using LLC if you're using manual voltage and don't want your idle voltage to be so high, but I don't think LLC's really necessary if you're using offset voltage below 1.4v.


4.9 @ 1.36v without llc?

Is 1.376v what you manually set or is that what the cpu needs at load?

What is this Power limit % you speak of?

I'm trying to get a 4.5ghz OC without LLC. So far it seems like i need at least 1.309v @ load for 4.4GHz on a GA-Z68X-UD3H.
I also have all the power saving options enabled.

If you could give me some pointers at this thread that'd be great.

I am I correct to assume that all the voltages quoted in the sandy stable spreadsheet are at full load?
Does this mean I get to say my chip can do 4.4GHz @ 1.309v even though I need to set vCore to 1.395v?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> *Please read the First Post (OP) of the thread, you will find plenty of info in regards to Sandy Bridge / Stability testing and the club requirements.*


Thank you. I will update the spreadsheet later on tonight.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> That was the conclusion that I came to about throttling behind the scenes. By increasing my power limit to 130% _*** after reducing Load Line Calibration as much as possible ***_ I noticed that my system was performing more calculations and doing so more efficiently, while still not generating huge amounts of heat. The problem with the 130% setting that i had before was that when combined with the LLC setting, I was getting way too much heat until I reduced the power limit to 120%.
> I also have C3 and C6 enabled and I'm currently @ 4.7 GHz and 1.300V as well. I remember reading your post about LLC and not quite understanding all of it at the time, but now I'm in complete agreement with you. I don't see the need for LLC on a high-end motherboard at all and unless I hit a voltage wall, I'm thinking that I may have a 5.0 GHz CPU on my hands. I'm much happier with offset than manual.
> I'm going to try increasing the power limit to 140% as Raja mentioned and see if that helps my IBT Gflops/s any and if it increases my thermals any. When I first did my OC run, the 140% setting was giving me too much heat and making me crash/throttle but I blame the combination of offset and LLC for that. From there, I'll do another stability run and post a version 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has definitely been a learning experience.


What then is the real use of LLC when you can adjust your Vcore up to the point that you always get the same Vcore at CPU-Z for different VCore at BIOS?


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritGear*
> 
> 4.9 @ 1.36v without llc?
> Is 1.376v what you manually set or is that what the cpu needs at load?


1.376v is what I need in cpuz at load. That's what most people mean when they tell you their voltage.
Quote:


> What is this Power limit % you speak of?


ASUS motherboards have an option in the bios called CPU Current Capability. Setting this to 140% lets the system use up to 40% more power at load than it would by default, which allows more performance at higher overclocks, since the processor doesn't have to slow itself down due to reaching its power limit.

Quote:


> Does this mean I get to say my chip can do 4.4GHz @ 1.309v even though I need to set vCore to 1.395v?


Yeah, basically. I use offset voltage and not manual, so my voltage goes down to around 0.9v at idle and only goes up to 1.376v at load.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> ASUS motherboards have an option in the bios called CPU Current Capability. Setting this to 140% lets the system use 40% more power at load than it would by default, which allows more performance at higher overclocks, since the processor doesn't have to slow itself down due to reaching its power limit.


What % do I need for 45x OC?


----------



## SpiritGear

What would be the equivalent of offset voltage overclocking on gigabyte motherboards?

Apparently I have to set vCore to Normal and then adjust the Dynamic vCore.
I'll have to look into that some other time.

But if anyone would like to save me the work
What would setting be the equivalent of getting to ~1.310v at load using DVID?

Also how would I set the 'power limit' on a Gigabyte board?
would it be a smaller scale of something like this?
Quote:


> B.If not already using turbo options, please do so. Now set upper limit on TDP and TDC at 200-300 to removed TDP and TDC limitations. If your board has OCP (over current protection) you can disable this if you want a very high overclock.


From Sin's OC guide.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What then is the real use of LLC when you can adjust your Vcore up to the point that you always get the same Vcore at CPU-Z for different VCore at BIOS?


The main reason I can see is if you're using manual voltage and don't want your idle voltage to be high.

For example, if you need 1.4v at load and set your voltage manually, you may need need 1.5v in the bios to end up at 1.4v load (due to vdroop). This means your system will probably idle near 1.5v, which a lot of people don't want.

In this case, LLC lets your voltage stay near 1.4v at all times, which lowers heat, power usage, and probably increases processor life.

However, if you're using offset voltage, your voltage will drop to 1v or under at idle, so LLC doesn't bring much benefit here. I'd mainly use it in this case if it helped me get stable at a lower vcore, which I haven't found to be the case on a decent motherboard @ less than 1.4v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> What % do I need for 45x OC?


I'd just set it at 140%, which is what ASUS reps have recommended for overclocking. 45x probably won't need 40% extra power, but that setting just sets the maximum power limit--not how much power it will actually use, so with it at 140%, you won't have to worry about the power limit holding your overclock back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritGear*
> 
> What would be the equivalent of offset voltage overclocking on gigabyte motherboards?


Gigabyte calls it dynamic vcore, and it's located under the cpu vcore option in the bios.


----------



## KatieBoner

Cheers for the reply munaim1 it will run the fft tests no prob with those settings you showed me and the temps are 59-62 on load but thing is soon as i try run a blend torture test on prime it blue screens straight away








so any tips too help me stabilize 5ghz would be greatly appreciated

current BIOS settings as follows

clcok ratio - x51
BCLK ratio - 99.7
PLL overvoltage - enabled
turbo boost and real time ratio changes in OS - both disabled
(C1E) - disabled
C3/C6 state - disabled
cpu thermal monitor - disabled
EIST Function - disabled
PROCHOT - disabled

multi steps load line - level 9
Vore *normal 1.395V* *Current 1.440V*
PLL voltage is 1.8 as of now but was at 1.74 before

if theres any settings you want to know that aren't there please let me know

cheers
Ryan.


----------



## SpiritGear

edited my previous post after some quick searching on the forums.

another thing I'm interested in exploring is ehume's method of dropping the vCore in idle with power saving options.
Quote:


> If you really would like to see your Vcore drop, try this:
> Control Panel > Power Options > High Performance > Change Plan Settings
> Change advanced power settings > Processor power management > Minimum processor state >
> Something small (I have mine at 2%, but 5% will do)
> This will allow your voltages to drop when EIST is enabled.
> So enable EIST and watch your temps drop. It's fun.
> And your Vcore will still rise up to meet demand when it is needed.


But it seems to me that that is more or less what offset does.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> The main reason I can see is if you're using manual voltage and don't want your idle voltage to be high.
> For example, if you need 1.4v at load and set your voltage manually, you may need need 1.5v in the bios to end up at 1.4v load (due to vdroop). This means your system will probably idle near 1.5v, which a lot of people don't want.
> In this case, LLC lets your voltage stay near 1.4v at all times, which lowers heat, power usage, and probably increases processor life.
> However, if you're using offset voltage, your voltage will drop to 1v or under at idle, so LLC doesn't bring much benefit here. I'd mainly use it in this case if it helped me get stable at a lower vcore, which I haven't found to be the case on a decent motherboard @ less than 1.4v.
> I'd just set it at 140%, which is what ASUS reps have recommended for overclocking. 45x probably won't need 40% extra power, but that setting just sets the maximum power limit--not how much power it will actually use, so with it at 140%, you won't have to worry about the power limit holding your overclock back.
> Gigabyte calls it dynamic vcore, and it's located under the cpu vcore option in the bios.


So it's more of a liability than an asset when you enable LLC while using Offset?


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So it's more of a liability than an asset when you enable LLC while using Offset?


For me it was because (on ASUS p8p67 boards) you usually have to disable c3 and c6 reporting to stop BSODs at idle when you're using higher LLC levels and offset voltage.

Disabling these doubled idle cpu power usage because I guess the processor wasn't able to utilize the deeper sleep states for idle cores, so by disabling LLC, I was able to leave c3 and c6 reporting enabled and save some power.

I've also heard disabling c3 and c6 reporting hurts hard drive performance, but I haven't tested that first hand.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> For me it was because (on ASUS boards) you usually have to disable c3 and c6 reporting to stop BSODs at idle when you're using higher LLC levels and offset voltage.
> Disabling these doubled idle cpu power usage because I guess the processor wasn't able to utilize the deeper sleep states for idle cores, so by disabling LLC, I was able to leave c3 and c6 reporting enabled and save some power.
> I've also heard disabling c3 and c6 reporting hurts hard drive performance, but I haven't tested that first hand.


I have no issue with BSODs on idle and I use offset and high or Ultra High LLC









Yea, I tested the C3 AND C6 states to see the performance and enabled gave me like 5% better performance or so.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I have no issue with BSODs on idle and I use offset and high or Ultra High LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I tested the C3 AND C6 states to see the performance and enabled gave me like 5% better performance or so.


I see you're using a p8z68, so I guess it's a problem with ASUS's p8p67 boards.

I'm sure asus could fix the problem with a bios update, but they've basically stopped updating our bioses, so I won't be counting on that.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> For me it was because (on ASUS boards) you usually have to disable c3 and c6 reporting to stop BSODs at idle when you're using higher LLC levels and offset voltage.
> Disabling these doubled idle cpu power usage because I guess the processor wasn't able to utilize the deeper sleep states for idle cores, so by disabling LLC, I was able to leave c3 and c6 reporting enabled and save some power.
> I've also heard disabling c3 and c6 reporting hurts hard drive performance, but I haven't tested that first hand.


By hard drive you're referring to HDD not SSD right? Cause as I've read c3 and c6 hurts SSD performance while enabled.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> By hard drive you're referring to HDD not SSD right? Cause as I've read c3 and c6 hurts SSD performance while enabled.


Enabled improved performance for me.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Enabled improved performance for me.


You're using manual vcore?


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> By hard drive you're referring to HDD not SSD right? Cause as I've read c3 and c6 hurts SSD performance while enabled.


I forget the specifics, so I don't want to tell you the wrong thing.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> By hard drive you're referring to HDD not SSD right? Cause as I've read c3 and c6 hurts SSD performance while enabled.


If you reread the info on this in the OP over and over again, you will notice that one person said disabling them gave him better performance on his SSD and another said that enabling them gave him better performance. So there is no general consensus on this. And I bet it differs for every SSD. The info was mainly directed towards Sandforce-based drives but then again Sean Webster tested this "issue" with his Crucial M4 with a Marvell controller.

If we want to really know which is which, can you guys test out your SSD with the C3/C6 states enabled and disabled and post your AS SSD/ATTO results here?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> You're using manual vcore?


Offset here:

Here are my settings...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Ai Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores: 50
Internal PLL Voltage: Enabled
Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
DRAM Timing Control: 8-8-8-24-2N
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled

Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >
CPU Ratio: Auto
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto

Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)
Load-Line Calibration: High
VRM Frequency: Manual
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign: +
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.130
DRAM Voltage: 1.5
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.7
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled

Advanced\ CPU Configuration >
CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: Enabled
CPU C6 Report: Enabled


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If you reread the info on this in the OP over and over again, you will notice that one person said disabling them gave him better performance on his SSD and another said that enabling them gave him better performance. So there is no general consensus on this. And I bet it differs for every SSD. The info was mainly directed towards Sandforce-based drives but then again Sean Webster tested this "issue" with his Crucial M4 with a Marvell controller.
> If we want to really know which is which, can you guys test out your SSD with the C3/C6 states enabled and disabled and post your AS SSD/ATTO results here?


It all gets funny cause every guide out there tells you to do different things. So in the end you do and try out what ever you want and get the OC stable. As long as you don't get BSODs and you got a reasonable vcore, you're good to go.

PS. I'll do ATTO bench later today and post the results.


----------



## dos659

Hello im getting BSOD when gaming with 2500k and asus p8z68 v pro on 4.5ghz on corsair H60 and a stock gtx560 ti.

I got BSOD when first time tried to play batman arkham city and i was on offset vcore so i changed that and i manually seted vcore to 1.35v. Now the game is running flawlessly.

My settings are:
c1e, c3, c6 are enabled and the intel speedstep enabled also.
multiplier set to 45x
vccio on auto and shows 1.0x volts
PLL overvoltage is disabled
PLL voltage is 1.79v
vcore is manual set to 1.35v
LLC is extreme
DRAM voltage is 1.5 and my timings are automatically correct seted 8-8-8-24 (manufactureres default)
DRAM frequency 1600Mhz

Tested with linx 20 pass runs with maximum ram and i can pass prime 95 blend test also.

With the settings above i managed to play batman arkham city and tons of hours on battlefield 3 BUT yesterday when i was playing for 2 hours battlefield 3 with skype open it suddently BSOD 124.

What the he** is wrong with it? Do i need to raise something or lower somwthing? It drive me crazy... I think i am in the middle of nowhere and i dont know whats the fault...


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Hello im getting BSOD when gaming with 2500k and asus p8z68 v pro on 4.5ghz on corsair H60 and a stock gtx560 ti.
> I got BSOD when first time tried to play batman arkham city and i was on offset vcore so i changed that and i manually seted vcore to 1.35v. Now the game is running flawlessly.
> My settings are:
> c1e, c3, c6 are enabled and the intel speedstep enabled also.
> multiplier set to 45x
> vccio on auto and shows 1.0x volts
> PLL overvoltage is disabled
> PLL voltage is 1.79v
> vcore is manual set to 1.35v
> LLC is extreme
> DRAM voltage is 1.5 and my timings are automatically correct seted 8-8-8-24 (manufactureres default)
> DRAM frequency 1600Mhz
> Tested with linx 20 pass runs with maximum ram and i can pass prime 95 blend test also.
> With the settings above i managed to play batman arkham city and tons of hours on battlefield 3 BUT yesterday when i was playing for 2 hours battlefield 3 with skype open it suddently BSOD 124.
> What the he** is wrong with it? Do i need to raise something or lower somwthing? It drive me crazy... I think i am in the middle of nowhere and i dont know whats the fault...


Firstly don't use LLC extreme. Use high or ultra high for that OC. Is you prime blend stable for 12 hours with those settings? Also see this thread too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first


----------



## dos659

If i use ultra high LLC and i set vcore to 1.35 it will drop to 1.332 - 1.344 under load and i dont want that because its unstable. Shall i get the vocre to 1.36? You think i have to touch the vvcio? Now i was on bios and i changed my VRM freq to 350 manual. ive also seen many people using 140% on cpu current capability and i use 100%? This might be a problem?


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> It all gets funny cause every guide out there tells you to do different things. So in the end you do and try out what ever you want and get the OC stable. As long as you don't get BSODs and you got a reasonable vcore, you're good to go.
> PS. I'll do ATTO bench later today and post the results.


Enabled:


Disabled:


----------



## dos659

Ok i seted:

Multiplier: 45x
BCLK: 100
vrm freq: 350
LLC: ultra high
Intel speedstep: enabled
c1e: enabled
c3, c6: auto
CPU PLL: disabled
spread spectrum: disabled
cpu current capability: 100%
duty control: T.probe
phase control: extreme
Vcore manual: 1.36v. Now on load i get 1.352 and idle 1.360-1.368v
DRAM voltage: 1.50v
DRAM timings: auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)

Some of the above are on default values but i mention them in order to help you more so that you can help me more








Every other thing that i havent mentioned is on default value

Now im talking to you with these settings. If you think that i need to change, raise or low something please feel free to tell me.

The underlined values exist because ive seen many tutorials and many people using different values. Please tell me if its better to use different values on those.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Ok i seted:
> 
> Multiplier: 45x
> BCLK: 100
> vrm freq: 350
> LLC: ultra high
> Intel speedstep: enabled
> c1e: enabled
> c3, c6: auto
> CPU PLL: disabled
> spread spectrum: disabled
> cpu current capability: 100%
> duty control: T.probe
> phase control: extreme
> Vcore manual: 1.36v. Now on load i get 1.352 and idle 1.360-1.368v
> DRAM voltage: 1.50v
> DRAM timings: auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
> DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
> VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
> PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)
> Some of the above are on default values but i mention them in order to help you more so that you can help me more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other thing that i havent mentioned is on default value
> Now im talking to you with these settings. If you think that i need to change, raise or low something please feel free to tell me.
> The underlined values exist because ive seen many tutorials and many people using different values. Please tell me if its better to use different values on those.


Do prime blend run and see what it does. If you get 101 bsod then raise the vcore a notch.


----------



## dos659

30 mins running now perfect with max temp 69c on 2nd core. Vcore pretty stable 1.352-1.360v... LLC seems to be working better than the extreme option...

Do you think i need to touch VCCIO and PLL voltage?


----------



## AeroZ

I usually set them to auto. I changed PLL to 1.7500 for now. I'm also trying to get my 4.5ghz stable.
OC'ing is very time consuming. You just have to take your time to test setups. If you get this one stable for 12 hours then lower then vcore by one notch and do another 12 hour test to get to the lowest stable vcore value.


----------



## dartuil

hello ,

im planning to buy this:

cofre i5 2300
asus p8z68v le
hd 6870
4x2go of huh... corsair or g skill
but my question is is my 500w handle this well no oc plan atm


----------



## csm725

Yes, with no issue.


----------



## dartuil

even with oc or i should buy a 600 for ocing?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinglewi*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://imageshack.us/f/403/12hour.jpg/


Thank you for contributing to the thread, I will be updating the spreadsheet now.









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_


*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 220 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *I will be looking into the whole C3 and C6 report soon.*


----------



## csm725

If you keep your sig rig's 500W you will be fine.
Edit, munaim, will I be able to enter with a 4GHz OC?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> If you keep your sig rig's 500W you will be fine.
> Edit, munaim, will I be able to enter with a 4GHz OC?


yeah 4ghz is fine.


----------



## dartuil

hope my 2300 be able to reach 3.6ghz







thx for repplying me


----------



## afkingjay

2 hrs on prime

should i change llc or phase controle or any vrm? every thing is on factory settings besides the multiplier and core setting and disable ecu setting

also is 1.30v to low or high for a 4.7 clock so far


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> *Please read the First Post (OP) of the thread, you will find plenty of info in regards to Sandy Bridge / Stability testing and the club requirements.*


Thank you.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'm sure this question has been asked but I'd like to ask it again here and get peoples opinion...

I know we seem to talk about when we overvolt our GPU's that constantly running benchmark and torture tests on our GFX card could burn out and degrade our GPU... *For the CPU, is it ok to run prime95 as much as you want?* Never had a temp get to 65C so temperature wouldn't be the issue.

I haven't run prime95 for 12hours yet but I've run 1344, 1792, 4096, small and large FFT tests for 2+ hours each and it seems to be fully stable 4.4GHz @ 1.264V. Once I get heatsinks on the mosfet's around my CPU, I'm going to go for 4.5GHz or maybe 4.6GHz, my limit for myself is 1.3V since I'm on air, I'd rather build and overclock for durability and want this thing to last.

I'll post my 12 hour blend tests in a few weeks when I'm back home.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'm sure this question has been asked but I'd like to ask it again here and get peoples opinion...
> I know we seem to talk about when we overvolt our GPU's that constantly running benchmark and torture tests on our GFX card could burn out and degrade our GPU... *For the CPU, is it ok to run prime95 as much as you want?* Never had a temp get to 65C so temperature wouldn't be the issue.
> I haven't run prime95 for 12hours yet but I've run 1344, 1792, 4096, small and large FFT tests for 2+ hours each and it seems to be fully stable 4.4GHz @ 1.264V. Once I get heatsinks on the mosfet's around my CPU, I'm going to go for 4.5GHz or maybe 4.6GHz, my limit for myself is 1.3V since I'm on air, I'd rather build and overclock for durability and want this thing to last.
> I'll post my 12 hour blend tests in a few weeks when I'm back home.


as long as it is within the heat spec and voltage spec you should be fine to run as much as you want.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone else catch this? lolz


----------



## WillyRay

Hi munaim1:

Thanks so much for this thread! As a SB newbie moving from LGA775, I had quite a few OC tweaks that needed revising. But, with all of the resources available here at OCN Forums, I was able to pretty quickly get a mild overclock stable:



I will continue to refine the OC either by increasing the multiplier or reducing voltage. Since this system is used for folding, it will be continually stress tested for periods exceeding 12 hours ...

Please let me know if there is any problem with the above validation screen shot in terms of joining the Sandy Stable Club.


----------



## FiShBuRn

Here is my try out







:



My bios settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ai Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores: 47
Internal PLL Voltage: Disabled
Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-24-1T
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled

Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >
CPU Ratio: Auto
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto

Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)
Load-Line Calibration: High
VRM Frequency: Manual
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 120%
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign: +
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.070
DRAM Voltage: Auto
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled

Advanced\ CPU Configuration >
CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Disabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: Disabled
CPU C6 Report: Disabled



For me, no problem with C3 C6 disabled, i think my SSD performance is pretty good:


----------



## LearnIIBurn

Hello Sandy Bridge brothers and sisters!

I am finally jumping into OC'ing my long overdue chip as time has freed up for me and the GHZ gods are smiling!

I am very new to overclocking, at least at this level. I'm not too sure what my 2500k can handle yet, so I want to start playing around with it. Last night I tried to set the multi as high as it could go on stock volts with everything default. I got to 4.2 and was able to run blend for 15 hours without crash. Is that an OK multi for stock voltage? If I bump to 43 I get stuck at Windows splash, so I'm guessing I pretty much met my limit at 42.

I have been reading this thread all day today at work so I took in a ton of info! Thanks to you all for being so informative and helpful as well, this community rocks.

Tonight when I get home I want to start bumping up the multi and volts to see where I can get. Anyone have a starting point I should baseline off of (I know that probably gets asked a ton), I have read through the OP but still I just feel better asking anyone who is willing to school a overclocker padawan









Thanks everyone and happy holidays!


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Ok i seted:
> 
> Multiplier: 45x
> BCLK: 100
> vrm freq: 350
> LLC: ultra high
> Intel speedstep: enabled
> c1e: enabled
> c3, c6: auto
> CPU PLL: disabled
> spread spectrum: disabled
> cpu current capability: 100%
> duty control: T.probe
> phase control: extreme
> Vcore manual: 1.36v. Now on load i get 1.352 and idle 1.360-1.368v
> DRAM voltage: 1.50v
> DRAM timings: auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
> DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
> VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
> PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)


Tried with the settings above and after 5 hours p95 blend it BSOD 124... I seted vcore to 1.37 and testing again atm... Is there anything else you think that needs a change except from vcore??

Thanks


----------



## Lunaticwoda

Only a 30min run but looks good so far will do a full 12hr+ when I goto bed/work

Will probably try to go lower on the voltages as Im sure Im a bit higher than what I need for 4.5ghz


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> Hello Sandy Bridge brothers and sisters!
> I am finally jumping into OC'ing my long overdue chip as time has freed up for me and the GHZ gods are smiling!
> I am very new to overclocking, at least at this level. I'm not too sure what my 2500k can handle yet, so I want to start playing around with it. Last night I tried to set the multi as high as it could go on stock volts with everything default. I got to 4.2 and was able to run blend for 15 hours without crash. Is that an OK multi for stock voltage? If I bump to 43 I get stuck at Windows splash, so I'm guessing I pretty much met my limit at 42.
> I have been reading this thread all day today at work so I took in a ton of info! Thanks to you all for being so informative and helpful as well, this community rocks.
> Tonight when I get home I want to start bumping up the multi and volts to see where I can get. Anyone have a starting point I should baseline off of (I know that probably gets asked a ton), I have read through the OP but still I just feel better asking anyone who is willing to school a overclocker padawan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and happy holidays!


Every 2500k I've played with this year (~15) has been able to hit 4.4ghz with no issues whatsoever. Try 4.4ghz @ 1.3v manual voltage, LLC high, phase/duty control extreme, cpu current 140%, vrm frequency 350, pll overvoltage disabled, cpu pll 1.7v, ram set to XMP profile speeds and everything else auto.

If you can get 15-20 minutes of prime95 custom blend using 1344/1792 fft's using those settings, drop the voltage down by .01 at a time until you either BSOD or get an error in prime, then use the previous stable setting to attempt a 12 hour prime blend. Most people here are comfortable up to 1.4v and no higher than 80C (during stress testing) on air; I personally push my chips to 1.45/90C at the highest and have not had any problems doing so. Your call. Once you find a stable manual voltage you can start playing with offsets/c states/etc.


----------



## LearnIIBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d*
> 
> Every 2500k I've played with this year (~15) has been able to hit 4.4ghz with no issues whatsoever. Try 4.4ghz @ 1.3v manual voltage, LLC high, phase/duty control extreme, cpu current 140%, vrm frequency 350, pll overvoltage disabled, cpu pll 1.7v, ram set to XMP profile speeds and everything else auto.
> If you can get 15-20 minutes of prime95 custom blend using 1344/1792 fft's using those settings, drop the voltage down by .01 at a time until you either BSOD or get an error in prime, then use the previous stable setting to attempt a 12 hour prime blend. Most people here are comfortable up to 1.4v and no higher than 80C (during stress testing) on air; I personally push my chips to 1.45/90C at the highest and have not had any problems doing so. Your call. Once you find a stable manual voltage you can start playing with offsets/c states/etc.


Hey thanks for the baseline to work from. Can't wait to get home and mess with some electricity!


----------



## SpiritGear

Am I correct to assume offset voltages won't benefit from LLC since offset already compensates for vdroop?

How are the two different?


----------



## w00dzy

hello, where can you change the vrm frequency on a maximus extreme 7 i cant get 5.0ghz stable on my 2700k... i can get 2.9 stable at 1.406v but 5 needs over 1.425 and my temps get too hot! without the vcore it will bsod saying clock interrupt on secondary cpu


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyRay*
> 
> Hi munaim1:
> 
> Thanks so much for this thread! As a SB newbie moving from LGA775, I had quite a few OC tweaks that needed revising. But, with all of the resources available here at OCN Forums, I was able to pretty quickly get a mild overclock stable:
> 
> 
> .


To me it looks like you've only run it for 8 hours. The main thread doesn't even show a start time, only time I see is 04:04. Please set prime 95 accordingly. Increase the window size of prime and set the windows to tile Take a look at the template screenshot in the rules section.. Sorry about that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> Here is my try out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Could you use the OCN attachment please.


----------



## LearnIIBurn

So as it turns out, I can't boot on the settings you told me Cre3d.

I set everything to what you said:

Multi at 44
PLL Overvoltage Disabled
Memory set to 1600 (default)
LLC is on High
VRM Freq: 350
Phase and Duty control to Extreme
CPU Current Capability is at 140%
Manual Voltage set to 1.3
CPU PLL Voltage set to 1.7

I can't get past the Windows Splash screen on those settings. Do you think it's possible I got a bad lemon chip? If you tried 15 of them and they all worked there, I guess mine is the first to fail haha.

ASUS has that auto overclock deal on their motherboards, and I know you aren't supposed to really use it because it feeds to much power for a mild OC, etc, etc. But my CPU won't even boot after it tries to auto overclock. I would have guessed it would at least boot. Why would ASUS make a feature that doesn't work in the slightest?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> So as it turns out, I can't boot on the settings you told me Cre3d.
> 
> I set everything to what you said:
> 
> Multi at 44
> PLL Overvoltage Disabled
> Memory set to 1600 (default)
> LLC is on High
> VRM Freq: 350
> Phase and Duty control to Extreme
> CPU Current Capability is at 140%
> Manual Voltage set to 1.3
> CPU PLL Voltage set to 1.7
> 
> I can't get past the Windows Splash screen on those settings. Do you think it's possible I got a bad lemon chip? If you tried 15 of them and they all worked there, I guess mine is the first to fail haha.
> 
> ASUS has that auto overclock deal on their motherboards, and I know you aren't supposed to really use it because it feeds to much power for a mild OC, etc, etc. But my CPU won't even boot after it tries to auto overclock. I would have guessed it would at least boot. Why would ASUS make a feature that doesn't work in the slightest?


Increase the LLC to ultra high and increase the voltage to 1.32v and report back







set the multiplier to 45 while your at it, 4.5ghz should be a walk in the park for these chips


----------



## WillyRay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> To me it looks like you've only run it for 8 hours. The main thread doesn't even show a start time, only time I see is 04:04. Please set prime 95 accordingly. Increase the window size of prime and set the windows to tile Take a look at the template screenshot in the rules section.. Sorry about that.


Yeah, guess I can see how you might think that ... reality is I'd never looked through the Prime windows and did a couple times while the run was going. Guess I didn't leave them where you could see the starting time which is what you're saying you want to see, right? At any rate, RealTemp shows the run length when I took the screenshot ... 12 hours and a few seconds. Looks like I have an extra window of CPU-Z and the wrong tab for memory as well ... didn't pay enough attention to this, obviously.

As far as tiling Prime, I did and there's not any more screen space ... it's not going to show much other than the 8 threads and that they are still active, which is what I thought the purpose was. I'm guessing a stopped worker makes the symbol turn red since I've yet to see one (BSOD or restarts only on this system). If there is a particular line you'd like to see, like the first or last, let me know and I'll make sure my next submission has it.

Also, just so I know, how do you determine if everyone has used 80%- 90% of available memory? I opened task manager to check free memory and entered 6GB for the custom Prime run which was almost 90%, but, I didn't see anywhere that would verify I did this and task manager didn't even show that extra memory as being used. Let me know on this as I'd like to have a stable system, not think my system is stable when it's not.

Anyway, no biggy ... I'll be folding over the next week or so, but, I'm sure to make another run or two after that and it'll hopefully be at a higher OC


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyRay*
> 
> Yeah, guess I can see how you might think that ... reality is I'd never looked through the Prime windows and did a couple times while the run was going. Guess I didn't leave them where you could see the starting time which is what you're saying you want to see, right? At any rate, RealTemp shows the run length when I took the screenshot ... 12 hours and a few seconds. Looks like I have an extra window of CPU-Z and the wrong tab for memory as well ... didn't pay enough attention to this, obviously.


The purpose behind the realtemp time is really because of the cooling data. I'm trying to capture load temps for a giving time (usually as long as prime has been running) so a more accurate load temp can be taken to see how 'our' coolers are performing. It's _killing two birds with one stone_, stability with prime95 and cooling info with realtemp









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyRay*
> 
> As far as tiling Prime, I did and there's not any more screen space ... it's not going to show much other than the 8 threads and that they are still active, which is what I thought the purpose was. I'm guessing a stopped worker makes the symbol turn red since I've yet to see one (BSOD or restarts only on this system). If there is a particular line you'd like to see, like the first or last, let me know and I'll make sure my next submission has it.


That's fine, however the main thread does usually show the start time, and the other 'worker' windows auto-scroll as it finishes a job. It would be nice to see the start time









Like so, this is perfect:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyRay*
> 
> Also, just so I know, how do you determine if everyone has used 80%- 90% of available memory? I opened task manager to check free memory and entered 6GB for the custom Prime run which was almost 90%, but, I didn't see anywhere that would verify I did this and task manager didn't even show that extra memory as being used. Let me know on this as I'd like to have a stable system, not think my system is stable when it's not.
> 
> Anyway, no biggy ... I'll be folding over the next week or so, but, I'm sure to make another run or two after that and it'll hopefully be at a higher OC


If you open task manager and select the 'process' tab you should be able to see prime using the RAM. Like shown in the above screenshot. HWinfo is *NOT* needed.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Lord Xeb, what's your load voltage? I see only idle voltage.


That is my load voltage ^_^


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I know I need an OCN screenie but here
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2132758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 version 26.6 is better at testing stability with sandy bridge on Windows 7 SP1, but you'll probably need more voltage to get stable @ 5ghz.
Click to expand...

*sarcasm* Uh huh.

If that were the case then why didn't my processor fail after 21 hours on the older prime and the 4 other 12 hour runs I have done before it? Also I pass 25 runs of LinX AVX w/ 90% of my ram used.


----------



## Lord Xeb

BTW those are LOAD voltages.


----------



## Sean Webster

Really Xeb, triple postin!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Yep


----------



## WillyRay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> The purpose behind the realtemp time is really because of the cooling data. I'm trying to capture load temps for a giving time (usually as long as prime has been running) so a more accurate load temp can be taken to see how 'our' coolers are performing. It's _killing two birds with one stone_, stability with prime95 and cooling info with realtemp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine, however the main thread does usually show the start time, and the other 'worker' windows auto-scroll as it finishes a job. It would be nice to see the start time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like so, this is perfect:
> 
> If you open task manager and select the 'process' tab you should be able to see prime using the RAM. Like shown in the above screenshot. HWinfo is *NOT* needed.


Thanks munaim1 ... I misunderstood what each program was verifying.

If you look at my Prime top window, you will see the reason I scrolled it ... some kind of error message about creating a log file. I think this scrolled the starting times to where they weren't visable and I looked at it and left it where I retiled. I'm guessing and you might be able to confirm, I'm thinking I needed to run this as administrator so it could write files to disk ... correct?

Lastly, your example showed temps of 84C ... wow! I'm not sure if I'd like running that hot for hours. Is that what you'd call a suicide run?


----------



## stevman17

Back again, this time with higher temps and voltages! Hopefully I got everything right on my second go.


----------



## AeroZ

1.312v under load is pretty normal for 4.5ghz or a bit high? (2500k)


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> 1.312v under load is pretty normal for 4.5ghz or a bit high? (2500k)


Based on the spreadsheet in the first post, it seems pretty normal.


----------



## dosas

this is mine


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> 1.312v under load is pretty normal for 4.5ghz or a bit high? (2500k)


It is average.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Prime95 version 26.6 is better at testing stability with sandy bridge on Windows 7 SP1, but you'll probably need more voltage to get stable @ 5ghz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> *sarcasm* Uh huh.
> If that were the case then why didn't my processor fail after 21 hours on the older prime and the 4 other 12 hour runs I have done before it? Also I pass 25 runs of LinX AVX w/ 90% of my ram used.


Wow.. what a *****y response. I was just trying to help you by letting you know there was a newer version of Prime95.

The 25.11 version you were using is from March 2010. The newer one is designed to test sandy bridge and uses the newer AVX instructions, so I'd trust it as a stability test a lot more than the old one.

When I ran it on one of my older 2500k's I needed more voltage, so I was just trying to give you a heads up. However, another guy with a good overclocker that I just saw yesterday didn't need any extra voltage, so I guess it just depends.

I also don't follow your logic. If I told you the older version doesn't test sandy bridge as well, how would you passing 21 hours with it mean anything? You could be stable by the old one but fail almost immediately with the new one.

Additionally, last time I checked, LinX (even the newer one with AVX) was known for being easier to pass on sandy bridge than the newer Prime95, so I don't think many people use it anymore (I never hear anyone talking about it at least). If anyone knows if this has changed with a newer LinX release, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Ok i seted:
> 
> Multiplier: 45x
> BCLK: 100
> vrm freq: 350
> LLC: ultra high
> Intel speedstep: enabled
> c1e: enabled
> c3, c6: auto
> CPU PLL: disabled
> spread spectrum: disabled
> cpu current capability: 100%
> duty control: T.probe
> phase control: extreme
> Vcore manual: 1.36v. Now on load i get 1.352 and idle 1.360-1.368v
> DRAM voltage: 1.50v
> DRAM timings: auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
> DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
> VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
> PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)
> 
> 
> 
> Tried with the settings above and after 5 hours p95 blend it BSOD 124... I seted vcore to 1.37 and testing again atm... Is there anything else you think that needs a change except from vcore??
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

So with 1.37 vcore ive tested with p95 blend for 9 hours and im stable with 70C max temps.

I think im 99% done here. The 1% is gonna be covered untill i test with linx 20 runs with maximum memory...

Any recommendation on my settings would be great.

Thanks


----------



## AeroZ




----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just thought I'd throw this out there if people are wondering...

I've found that 1344 and 1792 are OK tests...they aren't the best, but 4096 with 90% ram set at 1 minute intervals...now that's a test! I ran 1344 & 1792 test for 20 minutes each and thought my chip was "stable." Yet, when I ran my 4096 test, after 7 minutes error... So I think for short testing, 4096 will give you a good idea of where your at, maybe run that for 30minutes and if you pass that, you should be able to pass a 12 hour blend...imho

Seems my i5-2500k is average... bummer, Hoping the Costa Rica batch would be a hit, so I've been told...

I'll hopefully get a 12 hour blend tonight for you guys.
Just a reference, my i5 seems stable @ 4500 @ 1.288Vcore


----------



## dVeLoPe

i cant figure this **** out i keep getting fatal error 0.5 expected but saw 0.4 **** omg!


----------



## FiShBuRn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Could you use the OCN attachment please.



Here it is









Thanks


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> 1.312v under load is pretty normal for 4.5ghz or a bit high? (2500k)
> 
> 
> 
> It is average.
Click to expand...

Then the 1.36v on load which i use i suppose is crappy?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> Here is my try out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> My bios settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Tweaker
> Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
> BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
> Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
> By All Cores: 47
> Internal PLL Voltage: Disabled
> Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
> DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-24-1T
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >
> CPU Ratio: Auto
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto
> Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)
> Load-Line Calibration: High
> VRM Frequency: Manual
> VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Duty Control: Extreme
> CPU Current Capability: 120%
> CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Mode Sign: +
> CPU Offset Voltage: 0.070
> DRAM Voltage: Auto
> VCCSA Voltage: Auto
> VCCIO Voltage: Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Advanced\ CPU Configuration >
> CPU Ratio: Auto
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
> Active Processor Cores: All
> Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology: Disabled
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> CPU C1E: Enabled
> CPU C3 Report: Disabled
> CPU C6 Report: Disabled
> 
> 
> For me, no problem with C3 C6 disabled, i think my SSD performance is pretty good:


Could you also post with C3/C6 enabled for us to compare with your C3/C6 disabled results?


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Then the 1.36v on load which i use i suppose is crappy?


I feel you pain, I'm at 1.35 fr 4.5GHz


----------



## LearnIIBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Increase the LLC to ultra high and increase the voltage to 1.32v and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set the multiplier to 45 while your at it, 4.5ghz should be a walk in the park for these chips


Thank you much for the response! I will up the LLC and volts tonight. Sometimes I forget with these chips that even a clock at 4.2Ghz is a great overclock. Hitting 4.5 or even 4.8 is phenomenal compared to stock speeds.

Is there a real good way to bench these speeds vs. stock that everyone is using? Like, once I find my stable daily OC, can I compare performance increase with a good benching software?

Thanks all!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyRay*
> 
> Thanks munaim1 ... I misunderstood what each program was verifying.
> 
> If you look at my Prime top window, you will see the reason I scrolled it ... some kind of error message about creating a log file. I think this scrolled the starting times to where they weren't visable and I looked at it and left it where I retiled. I'm guessing and you might be able to confirm, I'm thinking I needed to run this as administrator so it could write files to disk ... correct?
> 
> Lastly, your example showed temps of 84C ... wow! I'm not sure if I'd like running that hot for hours. Is that what you'd call a suicide run?


Not sure about that but hopefully in your next run it will be fine. 84c is on the high side, however, IMHO 85c is the highest you should be going while stress testing as you'll never so those temps under general usage. Have a little read at the max safe voltage and temps section.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Back again, this time with higher temps and voltages! Hopefully I got everything right on my second go.


Cheer's bud, screenshot looks perfect. I'll add you later on. Thank you for participating in this thread and welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dosas*
> 
> this is mine


Same to you too, thank you for contributing, screenshot looks good. Welcome to the club.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 version 26.6 is better at testing stability with sandy bridge on Windows 7 SP1, but you'll probably need more voltage to get stable @ 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> *sarcasm* Uh huh.
> If that were the case then why didn't my processor fail after 21 hours on the older prime and the 4 other 12 hour runs I have done before it? Also I pass 25 runs of LinX AVX w/ 90% of my ram used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.. what a *****y response. I was just trying to help you by letting you know there was a newer version of Prime95.
> 
> The 25.11 version you were using is from March 2010. The newer one is designed to test sandy bridge and uses the newer AVX instructions, so I'd trust it as a stability test a lot more than the old one.
> 
> When I ran it on one of my older 2500k's I needed more voltage, so I was just trying to give you a heads up. However, another guy with a good overclocker that I just saw yesterday didn't need any extra voltage, so I guess it just depends.
> 
> I also don't follow your logic. If I told you the older version doesn't test sandy bridge as well, how would you passing 21 hours with it mean anything? You could be stable by the old one but fail almost immediately with the new one.
> 
> Additionally, last time I checked, LinX (even the newer one with AVX) was known for being easier to pass on sandy bridge than the newer Prime95, so I don't think many people use it anymore (I never hear anyone talking about it at least). If anyone knows if this has changed with a newer LinX release, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
Click to expand...

Sandy bridge doesn't utilize the AVX instructions as far as I'm aware. The difference between the two are as follows:

*What's New in version 26.6:*

For rare cases where the program cannot figure out the number of cores and hyperthreading, the NumPhysicalCores option may help. See undoc.txt.
Faster FFT implementations are now selected for Core 2 CPUs with 1MB L2 cache or less (marketed under the Celeron and Pentium label).
New, slightly higher, trial factoring breakeven points.

*What's New in version 26.5:*

Minor bug fixes.
Starting in build 2, P-1 work will display the chance of finding a factor. The worktodo.txt line must include how_far_factored using the new syntax: Pminus1=k,b,n,c,B1,B2[,how_far_factored][,B2_start][,"factors"]
Starting with build 3, at startup the program tries to determine which hyperthreaded logical CPUs comprise one physical CPU. If this isn't working properly, see the AffinityScramble2 setting in undoc.txt. The previous version's AffinityScramble setting is no longer supported

Either one would suffice for stability, however it is a good idea to download the latest one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Ok i seted:
> 
> Multiplier: 45x
> BCLK: 100
> vrm freq: 350
> LLC: ultra high
> Intel speedstep: enabled
> c1e: enabled
> c3, c6: auto
> CPU PLL: disabled
> spread spectrum: disabled
> cpu current capability: 100%
> duty control: T.probe
> phase control: extreme
> Vcore manual: 1.36v. Now on load i get 1.352 and idle 1.360-1.368v
> DRAM voltage: 1.50v
> DRAM timings: auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
> DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
> VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
> PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)
> 
> 
> 
> Tried with the settings above and after 5 hours p95 blend it BSOD 124... I seted vcore to 1.37 and testing again atm... Is there anything else you think that needs a change except from vcore??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So with 1.37 vcore ive tested with p95 blend for 9 hours and im stable with 70C max temps.
> 
> I think im 99% done here. The 1% is gonna be covered untill i test with linx 20 runs with maximum memory...
> 
> Any recommendation on my settings would be great.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Change duty control to extreme, current capability to 140% (don't worry about the red) and try again. Also you could try reducing the PLL voltage, the sweet spot is somewhere around 1.5-1.7v, it will more than likely help with stability. You could also try and increase the VCCIO a little, as you RAM is at stock try and keep that value between stock and 1.125v. Make changes in the BIOS in small increments and test with prime and record your data using notepad or something.

Hope that helps and good luck









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*


Cheers, bud I'll update your entry in the OP soon







thanks again!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Just thought I'd throw this out there if people are wondering...
> 
> I've found that 1344 and 1792 are OK tests...they aren't the best, but 4096 with 90% ram set at 1 minute intervals...now that's a test! I ran 1344 & 1792 test for 20 minutes each and thought my chip was "stable." Yet, when I ran my 4096 test, after 7 minutes error... So I think for short testing, 4096 will give you a good idea of where your at, maybe run that for 30minutes and if you pass that, you should be able to pass a 12 hour blend...imho
> 
> Seems my i5-2500k is average... bummer, Hoping the Costa Rica batch would be a hit, so I've been told...
> 
> I'll hopefully get a 12 hour blend tonight for you guys.
> Just a reference, my i5 seems stable @ 4500 @ 1.288Vcore


Appreciate the feedback. Thank you +rep.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i cant figure this **** out i keep getting fatal error 0.5 expected but saw 0.4 **** omg!


Increase the vcore or try increasing the VCCIO and make sure RAM is set to XMP (stock)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Could you use the OCN attachment please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Cheer's bud, Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Increase the LLC to ultra high and increase the voltage to 1.32v and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set the multiplier to 45 while your at it, 4.5ghz should be a walk in the park for these chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you much for the response! I will up the LLC and volts tonight. Sometimes I forget with these chips that even a clock at 4.2Ghz is a great overclock. Hitting 4.5 or even 4.8 is phenomenal compared to stock speeds.
> 
> Is there a real good way to bench these speeds vs. stock that everyone is using? Like, once I find my stable daily OC, can I compare performance increase with a good benching software?
> 
> Thanks all!
Click to expand...

You could head over to the benchmark section *HERE* for all of that









I have a quite a few entries and it may take time so please be patient. I'll add and update the spreadsheet in a few hours. Thank you all for contributing and welcome to the club


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Change duty control to extreme, current capability to 140% (don't worry about the red) and try again. Also you could try reducing the PLL voltage, the sweet spot is somewhere around 1.5-1.7v, it will more than likely help with stability. You could also try and increase the VCCIO a little, as you RAM is at stock try and keep that value between stock and 1.125v. Make changes in the BIOS in small increments and test with prime and record your data using notepad or something.
> Hope that helps and good luck


I' ve allready tested with prime 95 blend for 9 hours, also 30mins on prime95 test 4096K with 90% of my ram and 20 pass on linx with maximum RAM used.

Here you can see the settings i used:

Multiplier: 45x
BCLK: 100
vrm freq: 350
LLC: ultra high
Intel speedstep: enabled
c1e: enabled
c3, c6: auto
CPU PLL: disabled
spread spectrum: disabled
cpu current capability: 100%
duty control: T.probe
phase control: extreme
Vcore manual: 1.37v. Now on load i get 1.360 - 1.368v and idle on 1.368v
DRAM voltage: 1.50v
DRAM timings: auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)

I cant understand why to use cpu capability on 140% and duty control to extreme? Is there any actual reason to do that? I mean it helps for stability? Since i passed all those test shall i change something now or it will screw my overclock (which looks stable)?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Change duty control to extreme, current capability to 140% (don't worry about the red) and try again. Also you could try reducing the PLL voltage, the sweet spot is somewhere around 1.5-1.7v, it will more than likely help with stability. You could also try and increase the VCCIO a little, as you RAM is at stock try and keep that value between stock and 1.125v. Make changes in the BIOS in small increments and test with prime and record your data using notepad or something.
> Hope that helps and good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I' ve allready tested with prime 95 blend for 9 hours, also 30mins on prime95 test 4096K with 90% of my ram and 20 pass on linx with maximum RAM used.
> 
> Here you can see the settings i used:
> 
> Multiplier: 45x
> BCLK: 100
> vrm freq: 350
> LLC: ultra high
> Intel speedstep: enabled
> c1e: enabled
> c3, c6: auto
> CPU PLL: disabled
> spread spectrum: disabled
> cpu current capability: 100%
> duty control: T.probe
> phase control: extreme
> Vcore manual: 1.37v. Now on load i get 1.360 - 1.368v and idle on 1.368v
> DRAM voltage: 1.50v
> DRAM timings: auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
> DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
> VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
> PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)
> 
> I cant understand why to use cpu capability on 140% and duty control to extreme? Is there any actual reason to do that? I mean it helps for stability? Since i passed all those test shall i change something now or it will screw my overclock (which looks stable)?
Click to expand...

It's a bit like changing the VRM frequency, it's recommended to cahnge the other's like that as well. Try it out and see what happens.


----------



## AeroZ

I have strange bug with overclocking and Razer Lycosa keyboard.
If I set tuner to manual and BCLK to 100 then the backlight of the keyboard doesn't go on automatically. If I change the tuner to auto then the keyboard lights up like it should.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Am I eligible now?


----------



## munaim1

^^ For sure XEB!!!

*Just a note to everyone, I will be adding your submission's to the spreadsheet!! Welcome to the club







*

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> 
> Am I eligible now?


Holy, Nice OC & Volts


----------



## Joesh

Hi guys.. first time OCer here. Read first page and everything, been trying to find a stable setting for my i5-2500k. Right now I am running into a problem with running custom tests on Prime95 for 1344 and 1792. When I enter in to use 90% of my available ram (or even smaller or larger number), my memory use caps out at like 5.2GB, even though I have 2 4GB sticks. Earlier when I was trying the same thing for 4.5GHz I was getting it to use all the memory or nearly all of it, but now I can't. Windows memory diagnostic said my memory was fine though, just now.

Damn, tried going back down to same level and still capping out at 5.5GB memory now, this is if I set my memory use in Prime to exactly the amount of memory that is free.

As a test I started up Skyrim while running Prime95 and my memory usage went up to like 6.9GB, so I guess the problem is with Prime95, or something is limiting the amount of RAM it can use?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joesh*
> 
> Hi guys.. first time OCer here. Read first page and everything, been trying to find a stable setting for my i5-2500k. Right now I am running into a problem with running custom tests on Prime95 for 1344 and 1792. When I enter in to use 90% of my available ram (or even smaller or larger number), my memory use caps out at like 5.2GB, even though I have 2 4GB sticks. Earlier when I was trying the same thing for 4.5GHz I was getting it to use all the memory or nearly all of it, but now I can't. Windows memory diagnostic said my memory was fine though, just now.


Go into task manager > performance tab > and where it says 'available', enter 90% give or take of that value in prime.


----------



## Joesh

That is what I am doing


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joesh*
> 
> That is what I am doing


care to post a screenie of your task manager


----------



## Joesh

Before and right after I clicked run test. Mobo is Asus p8z68-V LX.


----------



## munaim1

Looks okay to me, run it once, stop it, exit out, run prime again and then increase the value you input in prime.. By the way download the latest realtemp from here: http://majorgeeks.com/Real_Temp_d6098.html


----------



## Joesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Looks okay to me, run it once, stop it, exit out, run prime again and then increase the value you input in prime.. By the way download the latest realtemp from here: http://majorgeeks.com/Real_Temp_d6098.html


But why isn't it using up the value I put in? If I math is correct, I'm only able to use about 3.5GB (maybe its a per program thing?) Because when I ran it as soon as computer started, mem usage was 1.5GB, ran program and it went up to 5GB and flatted out.


----------



## Joesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Looks okay to me, run it once, stop it, exit out, run prime again and then increase the value you input in prime.. By the way download the latest realtemp from here: http://majorgeeks.com/Real_Temp_d6098.html


Ok, ran 1 of the 1-minute tests under the custom 1344 thing, stopped prime, exited it, this time I input 6000 instead of 5500 into the box, memory still capping out at same value as before.


----------



## Joesh

I just tried running Intel Burn Test while Prime95 was running, everything seems to be working ok with my memory, the usage is slowly climbing to 8GB.

Fixed it... I'm just really dumb. Turns out when I upgraded to prime 26.6 I downloaded the regular version (jnstead of the 64bit). Now it works.

NOW I;m going to probably need some help with regard to overclocking... for example, I see a lot of stuff in this thread say that for an Asus mobo I should be disabling EPU POwer save, setting VRM Freq to 350, and setting phase/duty to extreme. I don't have the option to adjust any of those... is that just because of my mobo (ASUS v8z68-LX). If so, what sort of guide or options are available to me to get to a stable OC at 4.7GHz? Right now I just want to reach a stable value under 1.4V... right now though I am having a hard time being stable at 1.34V for 4.5GHz =\


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joesh*
> 
> I just tried running Intel Burn Test while Prime95 was running, everything seems to be working ok with my memory, the usage is slowly climbing to 8GB.
> Fixed it... I'm just really dumb. Turns out when I upgraded to prime 26.6 I downloaded the regular version (jnstead of the 64bit). Now it works.
> NOW I;m going to probably need some help with regard to overclocking... for example, I see a lot of stuff in this thread say that for an Asus mobo I should be disabling EPU POwer save, setting VRM Freq to 350, and setting phase/duty to extreme. I don't have the option to adjust any of those... is that just because of my mobo (ASUS v8z68-LX). If so, what sort of guide or options are available to me to get to a stable OC at 4.7GHz? Right now I just want to reach a stable value under 1.4V... right now though I am having a hard time being stable at 1.34V for 4.5GHz =\


Bummer man....

I'm running my first 12 hour blend test ever, before I've run it about 6+ hours but never a full 12 hours. I appear to be stable on my i5-2500k @ 1.288V @ 4.5GHz...I'm 5 hours in the test. Going from 4.4Ghz to 4.5Ghz was quite a bump in voltage. Going from 1.248V to 1.288 I thought was alot. My motherboard allows me to change power saving modes (c1,c3) but I don't have control of CPU duty, or even PLL voltage... So basically all I change for overclocking is my core voltage and multiplier...lol Seems to be working quite well so far.

I'll have a skewed temp reading on my 12 hour blend test. My roommate took a nap so he closed the door and window...ie room got hot, a good 75F in the room. I was hoping to be <65C but I don't think that'll happen seeing how my max temp on a core is I believe 66C...

Really I don't see any need for a CPU faster than 4.5GHz...now for some motherboard cooling mods and I'm all set.


----------



## LearnIIBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Increase the LLC to ultra high and increase the voltage to 1.32v and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set the multiplier to 45 while your at it, 4.5ghz should be a walk in the park for these chips


So I went in and did as instructed:

Multi at 45 (I'm hoping the Multi I'm changing is the right one, Turbo Multi right?)
PLL Overvoltage Disabled
Memory set to 1600 (default)
LLC is on Ultra High
VRM Freq: 350
Phase and Duty control to Extreme
CPU Current Capability is at 140%
Manual Voltage set to 1.32
CPU PLL Voltage set to 1.7

Still can't boot into Windows. Gets stuck at that same spot in the splash screen. Maybe I got one of those sweet ass CPU's that needs extra love and care.

Could it be something with Windows actually? Maybe I should reformat and remove my RAID 0 or something. It boots completely stable though at 4.2 with stock voltage. Bled test ran 15 hours and BF3 was running champion like


----------



## Joesh

Now I'm up to 1.352V and still not stable at 4.5GHz. At this point should I just drop down to 4.4GHz and hope for a much lower voltage?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Increase the LLC to ultra high and increase the voltage to 1.32v and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set the multiplier to 45 while your at it, 4.5ghz should be a walk in the park for these chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I went in and did as instructed:
> 
> Multi at 45 (I'm hoping the Multi I'm changing is the right one, Turbo Multi right?)
> PLL Overvoltage Disabled
> Memory set to 1600 (default)
> LLC is on Ultra High
> VRM Freq: 350
> Phase and Duty control to Extreme
> CPU Current Capability is at 140%
> Manual Voltage set to 1.32
> CPU PLL Voltage set to 1.7
> 
> Still can't boot into Windows. Gets stuck at that same spot in the splash screen. Maybe I got one of those sweet ass CPU's that needs extra love and care.
> 
> Could it be something with Windows actually? Maybe I should reformat and remove my RAID 0 or something. It boots completely stable though at 4.2 with stock voltage. Bled test ran 15 hours and BF3 was running champion like
Click to expand...

Try enabling cpu PLL overvoltage. It's usually required for high multiplier's but it could required in your case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joesh*
> 
> Now I'm up to 1.352V and still not stable at 4.5GHz. At this point should I just drop down to 4.4GHz and hope for a much lower voltage?


Please go to your profile and fill in your system spec so we know what you're running. Also post your BIOS settings as you have them.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Skillz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 version 26.6 is better at testing stability with sandy bridge on Windows 7 SP1, but you'll probably need more voltage to get stable @ 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> *sarcasm* Uh huh.
> If that were the case then why didn't my processor fail after 21 hours on the older prime and the 4 other 12 hour runs I have done before it? Also I pass 25 runs of LinX AVX w/ 90% of my ram used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.. what a *****y response. I was just trying to help you by letting you know there was a newer version of Prime95.
> 
> The 25.11 version you were using is from March 2010. The newer one is designed to test sandy bridge and uses the newer AVX instructions, so I'd trust it as a stability test a lot more than the old one.
> 
> When I ran it on one of my older 2500k's I needed more voltage, so I was just trying to give you a heads up. However, another guy with a good overclocker that I just saw yesterday didn't need any extra voltage, so I guess it just depends.
> 
> I also don't follow your logic. If I told you the older version doesn't test sandy bridge as well, how would you passing 21 hours with it mean anything? You could be stable by the old one but fail almost immediately with the new one.
> 
> Additionally, last time I checked, LinX (even the newer one with AVX) was known for being easier to pass on sandy bridge than the newer Prime95, so I don't think many people use it anymore (I never hear anyone talking about it at least). If anyone knows if this has changed with a newer LinX release, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
Click to expand...

Sorry about that I wasn't in a good mood.

I ran 26.6 P95 and I still passed with the same voltages and clocks with ease. See OP and my entery into sandy stable.

Oh and because I like to boast and stroke my own ego


----------



## Joesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Please go to your profile and fill in your system spec so we know what you're running. Also post your BIOS settings as you have them.


Ok wil do.


----------



## Joesh

So I can't get my BIOS screenshots to work... not sure where they are saving since I have 3 externals and a USB drive plugged in. I'll just manually type everything...

Ok, I took pictures of everything in my bios with a camera. Here it all is:


http://imgur.com/lInYg


Here is what those settings give me (Note: I am not even sure I am stable at this level, I was able to run a prime95 1344 for 15 minutes at 1.37V, but at 1.34-1.35V earlier worker 1 was giving me a fatal error, rounding error message, either that or a BSOD 124.



http://imgur.com/FHGoA




http://imgur.com/eXle3


----------



## T a z z

Over the past few days I've been lurking and reading this thread for priceless info and amazing advice. I can't even begin to thank everyone enough for help and guidance simply reading through this thread has provided!

I'm also very pleased to say my latest rig is coming along better then I could have hoped and is in the final refinement stages. All the basic OCing stages are complete and I'm getting fairly stable 5.0Ghz OC's at 1.368vcore. (I manually stopped the last one at 4 hours) That said, I do have a dilemma for which any advice would be greatly appreciated.

I've tested a few different setting combinations and I'm unsure which is the more ideal route?
A: High LLC combined with a + offset to reach 1.1v~ idle / 1.368v~ load
B: Very High LLC combined with a - offset to reach 1v~ idle / 1.368v~ load

When a BSoD takes 5-6 hours to pop up, I know I'm on the edge of 24/7 stability but I'm confused as to which of these two paths would be better to work with for my final adjustments. If my idle vcore is too low, it could lead to BSoD. Yet, how low is too low? Is using a negative offset value reasonable if it requires something in a 0.02-0.04 range?

-Tazz

PS: Thx again to everyone who's helped with this thread. Oh... w00t 1st post!


----------



## KatieBoner

just need some help with getting this oc stable for the 12 hour blend test it ran for 2 hours last night and crashed at 14k according to the notepad results.

CPU core - 5001.6mhz
bus speed - 100mhz
core voltage - 1.464v

BIOS settings are the same as my post before just load line is at level 8 now at 1.455v
when the CPU is on 100% load the vcore jumps too around 1.5 -1.49
idle temps are from 30 to 36 load temps are from 61 to 68

strange thing is it will play demanding games for long periods of time and not crash or get blue screen errors but when i run the bled test it cant handle it for more than 3 hours









any help would be much appreciated

cheers
Ryan.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joesh*
> 
> So I can't get my BIOS screenshots to work... not sure where they are saving since I have 3 externals and a USB drive plugged in. I'll just manually type everything...
> 
> Ok, I took pictures of everything in my bios with a camera. Here it all is:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lInYg
> 
> 
> Here is what those settings give me (Note: I am not even sure I am stable at this level, I was able to run a prime95 1344 for 15 minutes at 1.37V, but at 1.34-1.35V earlier worker 1 was giving me a fatal error, rounding error message, either that or a BSOD 124.


Settings look okay to me, you're missing a few settings because of the motherboard you have, but still it shouldn't matter that much. Continue increasing the vcore until you reach stability. You could also try and see how VCCIO helps, somewhere between stock and 1.125v could help with overall stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T a z z*
> 
> Over the past few days I've been lurking and reading this thread for priceless info and amazing advice. I can't even begin to thank everyone enough for help and guidance simply reading through this thread has provided!
> 
> I'm also very pleased to say my latest rig is coming along better then I could have hoped and is in the final refinement stages. All the basic OCing stages are complete and I'm getting fairly stable 5.0Ghz OC's at 1.368vcore. (I manually stopped the last one at 4 hours) That said, I do have a dilemma for which any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I've tested a few different setting combinations and I'm unsure which is the more ideal route?
> A: High LLC combined with a + offset to reach 1.1v~ idle / 1.368v~ load
> B: Very High LLC combined with a - offset to reach 1v~ idle / 1.368v~ load
> 
> When a BSoD takes 5-6 hours to pop up, I know I'm on the edge of 24/7 stability but I'm confused as to which of these two paths would be better to work with for my final adjustments. If my idle vcore is too low, it could lead to BSoD. Yet, how low is too low? Is using a negative offset value reasonable if it requires something in a 0.02-0.04 range?
> 
> -Tazz
> 
> PS: Thx again to everyone who's helped with this thread. Oh... w00t 1st post!


Unfortunately the question "how low is too low?" is difficult to answer. To eliminate that out of the question I would and have used HIGH LLC as apposed to Ultra high to get a higher idle voltage, that's not to say that ultra high LLC with a lower idle voltage will cause idle bsod. It's just about eliminating that first hand. I would recommend that you use HIGH LLC when using offset voltage. If you take a look at my other thread *HERE*, scroll down to the part where it says "LLC Setting and it's impact on overclocking with the use of Offset voltage" and have a read on that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KatieBoner*
> 
> just need some help with getting this oc stable for the 12 hour blend test it ran for 2 hours last night and crashed at 14k according to the notepad results.
> 
> CPU core - 5001.6mhz
> bus speed - 100mhz
> core voltage - 1.464v
> 
> BIOS settings are the same as my post before just load line is at level 8 now at 1.455v
> when the CPU is on 100% load the vcore jumps too around 1.5 -1.49
> idle temps are from 30 to 36 load temps are from 61 to 68
> 
> strange thing is it will play demanding games for long periods of time and not crash or get blue screen errors but when i run the bled test it cant handle it for more than 3 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help would be much appreciated
> 
> cheers
> Ryan.


Reduce the LLC level to around 7 or 6, it should hopefully reduce the vdroop and not spike it that high, obviously you will have to compensate the vcore by increasing the voltage. By the way what was the error code? Not all of these chips are guaranteed to run 5ghz stable, some of the lucky ones are able to do below 1.4v, some around the 1.45v, there are some that need close 1.5v and there are some that it won't even run 5ghz no matter what the vcore is.

Please post your BIOS screenshots as you have them so we can take a closer look







Please use the OCN image attachment method (button next to the paerpclip called image)

Thanks


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Hello, here is my config:

My config:
CPU: i7 2600K
cm: maximus IV gene-Z bios 0706
RAM: DDR3-1600 Dominator X 4x 2GB 8.8.8.24.2

PSU: OCZ1000W
Cooling: H100

I managed to stabilize my OC to 4.5Ghz 1.335V and 1.44V for 4.8Ghz OC
My goal ultimately being the 5.0GHz if possible or my 4.8Ghz but below 1.4V

Stability test in OCCT for 10 h

For the time they are correct, I went up to 65 ~ 70 ° wide max in full burn in a 4.8Ghz OCCT.

help me not to exceed 1.4V
I send you the pictures in the bios can

voici les photos de mon BIOS a 4.8GHZ















et voila mon setting pour un 4.8Ghz
temperature Max en trest test sous OCCT 68-70-72-69


----------



## cre3d

Here's an overclock I just did for a friend's build, pretty decent chip considering the **** tier cooling it's using







But hey, a $5 heatsink and he got 4.6ghz out of his chip while staying under 75C at full load; A winner in my book!


----------



## Joesh

I "think" I am getting close to stable point. 4.5GHz with voltage ranging between 1.344V and 1.352V. Crappy CPU but at least I can get to 4.5GHz, sort of bummed but I guess I should just be happy with what I have, 4.5GHz is a lot after all, and 1.35V does seem like a safe voltage.

I made it 30 minutes on a 1344 Prime95, but ot BSOD 124 after 10 minutes of 1792 Prime95. So now I am trying upping VCCIO to 1.075 from 1.05. Hopefully that does the trick, I really dont want to up my voltage even more.

Temperature maxxing during the testing at 65C... so I am guessing my Tmax is around 70C (will be trying Intel Burn Test next). 70C doesnt seem too bad either. Adding two intake fans to the front of my Antec 300 in a few weeks so that should help out with the temperature issue as well I hope.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

May I be added into the club please...

Finally did my 12 hour blend...wow its late...
yea yea, stupid tv screen only running in 1360x768 makes the desktop pretty cluttered... Hopefully new screen in a few months?





Just need some MOSFET cooling and I should be set.
Can't wait for my SSD. Right now my CPU is super fast but the HDD is a killer slow...almost a waste of time overclocking with a regular 7200rpm hdd....ug


----------



## goldbranch

Arrghhh... ran prime95 blend for nearly 11 hrs without error, then I went to pick up my laundry and returned home with a system restart.







How frustrating...


----------



## neoroy

@Goldbranch-->Yup we must be really patience with this prime95 stressing







Its not only stressing the processor but also user hehe ... I fought it afew days and managed to get stable 12hours at 4.7ghz 1.368v of vcore full load. You are about asecond to get stable just hold on afew hours to test again.... Once I also got 11hrs but 1 core was stopped working. Abit tweak then you will be fine


----------



## dos659

Tested with prime 95 blend mode (including the 1344 and 1792 tests) for 9 hours, also tested for 30 mins a custom prime95 on test 4096K with 85% of my ram used and 20 pass on linx with maximum RAM setting. Played for 2 hours Battlefield 3 maxed out with skype (on) and monitoring on background with aida64 showing vcore range 1.360-1368v and temps 59C, also played Batman: arkham city for 1 hour with aida64 monitoring again and showing the same values. Was browsing on firefox with hardware acceleration (on), watching videos on youtube without any problems or BSOD's and Vcore was 1.368-1.376v (lets say thats idle).

Here you can see the settings i used:

Multiplier: 45x
BCLK: 100
VRM Freq: 350
LLC: Ultra High
Intel Speedstep: Enabled
c1e: enabled
c3, c6: auto
PLL Overvoltage: disabled
Spread Spectrum: disabled
Cpu Current Capability: 100%
Duty Control: T.probe
Phase Control: extreme
Vcore manual set: 1.370v. Now on load i get 1.360 - 1.368v and idle on 1.368v - 1.376v
DRAM voltage: 1.50v
DRAM timings: Auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)

Please tell me your opinions! I would be glad to hear some of those









Thanks in advance!


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Tested with prime 95 blend mode (including the 1344 and 1792 tests) for 9 hours, also tested for 30 mins a custom prime95 on test 4096K with 85% of my ram used and 20 pass on linx with maximum RAM setting. Played for 2 hours Battlefield 3 maxed out with skype (on) and monitoring on background with aida64 showing vcore range 1.360-1368v and temps 59C, also played Batman: arkham city for 1 hour with aida64 monitoring again and showing the same values. Was browsing on firefox with hardware acceleration (on), watching videos on youtube without any problems or BSOD's and Vcore was 1.368-1.376v (lets say thats idle).
> Here you can see the settings i used:
> Multiplier: 45x
> BCLK: 100
> VRM Freq: 350
> LLC: Ultra High
> Intel Speedstep: Enabled
> c1e: enabled
> c3, c6: auto
> PLL Overvoltage: disabled
> Spread Spectrum: disabled
> Cpu Current Capability: 100%
> Duty Control: T.probe
> Phase Control: extreme
> Vcore manual set: 1.370v. Now on load i get 1.360 - 1.368v and idle on 1.368v - 1.376v
> DRAM voltage: 1.50v
> DRAM timings: Auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
> DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
> VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
> PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)
> Please tell me your opinions! I would be glad to hear some of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'd do 12 hour prime blend. If stable then turn vcore down a notch and test again. Do that until you find lowest stable vcore. I'd say LinX is only good to test your cooling


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> I'd do 12 hour prime blend. If stable then turn vcore down a notch and test again. Do that until you find lowest stable vcore. I'd say LinX is only good to test your cooling


Before i put 1.370 vcore ive tested with 1.360v manual with the rest of the settings exact the same and it bsod after 5 hours on prime95 blend... So i raised it to the current vcore (1.370v) and took the results ive posted


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Tested with prime 95 blend mode (including the 1344 and 1792 tests) for 9 hours, also tested for 30 mins a custom prime95 on test 4096K with 85% of my ram used and 20 pass on linx with maximum RAM setting. Played for 2 hours Battlefield 3 maxed out with skype (on) and monitoring on background with aida64 showing vcore range 1.360-1368v and temps 59C, also played Batman: arkham city for 1 hour with aida64 monitoring again and showing the same values. Was browsing on firefox with hardware acceleration (on), watching videos on youtube without any problems or BSOD's and Vcore was 1.368-1.376v (lets say thats idle).
> Here you can see the settings i used:
> Multiplier: 45x
> BCLK: 100
> VRM Freq: 350
> LLC: Ultra High
> Intel Speedstep: Enabled
> c1e: enabled
> c3, c6: auto
> PLL Overvoltage: disabled
> Spread Spectrum: disabled
> Cpu Current Capability: 100%
> Duty Control: T.probe
> Phase Control: extreme
> Vcore manual set: 1.370v. Now on load i get 1.360 - 1.368v and idle on 1.368v - 1.376v
> DRAM voltage: 1.50v
> DRAM timings: Auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
> DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
> VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
> PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)
> Please tell me your opinions! I would be glad to hear some of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Dos, I don't have all of the same settings in the bios but here's what I've heard. This might help ya.
Disable c3 and c6.
Change CPU Current Capability to 130 or 140%
PLL voltage seems a tad high...?

Make sure your memory isn't the problem. Try a mem test....

4096k tests seem for me to reveal anything unstable. You pass a 1hr 4096k, you should be able to pass a 12hr blend...

Hope that helps.

Where's your chip from? Heard Costa Rica chips are great....mine seems good!


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Dos, I don't have all of the same settings in the bios but here's what I've heard. This might help ya.
> Disable c3 and c6.
> Change CPU Current Capability to 130 or 140%
> PLL voltage seems a tad high...?
> Make sure your memory isn't the problem. Try a mem test....
> *4096k tests seem for me to reveal anything unstable. You pass a 1hr 4096k, you should be able to pass a 12hr blend...*
> Hope that helps.
> Where's your chip from? Heard Costa Rica chips are great....mine seems good!


Can anyone show me how to set up this kind of test in prime95?


----------



## hawaiiboy_88

Intel 2500k @4GHz @1.120V
Is it dangerous? I am testing now with prime95 Blend, have been going strong for about 20minutes.
Any other tests to do? Temps are @50C average with corsair H60


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Can anyone show me how to set up this kind of test in prime95?


Choose custom test,

in Min FFT size (in K): enter 4096

Max FFT size is already default to 4096

I usually use around 2500MB of memory, but whatever is 80-90% of your available memory. Go to Windows, start, then search for "Resource Monitor" and hit enter. Click on the memory tab and it will say down below, "Available." Use 80-90% of the number that displays there that is available...

Time to run each FFT size [in minutes]: 1

Run for 30 minutes to an hour.

Hawaii,

LOL. 1.120V is nothing... I think stock is more around 1.200V
People here run 1.300+ 24/7... Its a combo of what your willing to consider "safe" and how much performance you want, and how high you'll allow your temperatures to get...

Hope that helps you guys!


----------



## Stuuut

Just a quick question.
Most guides say i should disable Internal PPL Overvoltage but what does it exactly do?
Because i'm trying to overclock but when its enabled it seems to be stable at a lower vcore needed before. (still running prime so don't know how stable it is yet)


----------



## goldbranch

@cakewalk: do I need to check the option "Run FFT s in-place" as well?


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Tested with prime 95 blend mode (including the 1344 and 1792 tests) for 9 hours, also tested for 30 mins a custom prime95 on test 4096K with 85% of my ram used and 20 pass on linx with maximum RAM setting. Played for 2 hours Battlefield 3 maxed out with skype (on) and monitoring on background with aida64 showing vcore range 1.360-1368v and temps 59C, also played Batman: arkham city for 1 hour with aida64 monitoring again and showing the same values. Was browsing on firefox with hardware acceleration (on), watching videos on youtube without any problems or BSOD's and Vcore was 1.368-1.376v (lets say thats idle).
> Here you can see the settings i used:
> Multiplier: 45x
> BCLK: 100
> VRM Freq: 350
> LLC: Ultra High
> Intel Speedstep: Enabled
> c1e: enabled
> c3, c6: auto
> PLL Overvoltage: disabled
> Spread Spectrum: disabled
> Cpu Current Capability: 100%
> Duty Control: T.probe
> Phase Control: extreme
> Vcore manual set: 1.370v. Now on load i get 1.360 - 1.368v and idle on 1.368v - 1.376v
> DRAM voltage: 1.50v
> DRAM timings: Auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
> DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
> VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
> PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)
> Please tell me your opinions! I would be glad to hear some of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Dos, I don't have all of the same settings in the bios but here's what I've heard. This might help ya.
> Disable c3 and c6.
> Change CPU Current Capability to 130 or 140%
> PLL voltage seems a tad high...?
> 
> Make sure your memory isn't the problem. Try a mem test....
> 
> 4096k tests seem for me to reveal anything unstable. You pass a 1hr 4096k, you should be able to pass a 12hr blend...
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Where's your chip from? Heard Costa Rica chips are great....mine seems good!
Click to expand...

Thanks for your answer.

First of all i wanna say that at the moment im pretty stable on whatever im doing on my PC with the settings i posted. All tests mentioned as ''stability prove tests'' like 4096k prime and other, have allready passed succesfully.

Im not using offset so i think there is no reason to disable the c3 and c6 because as mentioned here, if ur using manual you better have em auto or enabled for avoiding any idle BSOD (i never had bsod on idle as far as i remember on whatever settings







).

Well pll voltage is on auto









Memory isnt a problem for sure since i can stay stable on everything ive tested so far with max memory usage.

4096k passed after a 30 min test. Usually when someone is unstable it bsod the first 5-10 mins on 4096k test.

1344k and 1792k also passed on my 9 hour blend test.

IF someone can explain me why to change from 100% to 140% the CPU Current Capability setting and that this will not affect my overclock and force it to bsod's i would be pleased to change it.

Now about my chip i dont think its from Costa Rica, i mostly think that its from the worst intel factory since i need 1.370v to run 4.5Ghz hahaha


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawaiiboy_88*
> 
> Intel 2500k @4GHz @1.120V
> Is it dangerous? I am testing now with prime95 Blend, have been going strong for about 20minutes.
> Any other tests to do? Temps are @50C average with corsair H60


What is dangerous?
If you haven't read the OP then don't post anymore before you do that.


----------



## Tyreman

Here is mine in a old P180B case with fans on medium.
Hd's in lower chamber ahead of power supply.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Gold,

No, don't check run FFT's in place. I don't think its needed.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d*
> 
> Here's an overclock I just did for a friend's build, pretty decent chip considering the **** tier cooling it's using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, a $5 heatsink and he got 4.6ghz out of his chip while staying under 75C at full load; A winner in my book!


Unfortunatly only OCN member's are allowed to be in the spreadsheet.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> May I be added into the club please...
> 
> Finally did my 12 hour blend...wow its late...
> yea yea, stupid tv screen only running in 1360x768 makes the desktop pretty cluttered... Hopefully new screen in a few months?
> 
> Just need some MOSFET cooling and I should be set.
> Can't wait for my SSD. Right now my CPU is super fast but the HDD is a killer slow...almost a waste of time overclocking with a regular 7200rpm hdd....ug


Sorry but realtemp has to show the time that it has been running. I went over this in the rules. This thread is for stability *and* cooling info. The purpose behind the realtemp time is really because of the cooling data. I'm trying to capture load temps for a giving time (usually as long as prime has been running) so a more accurate load temp can be taken to see how 'our' coolers are performing. It's _killing two birds with one stone_, stability with prime95 and cooling info with realtemp









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Here is mine in a old P180B case with fans on medium.
> Hd's in lower chamber ahead of power supply.


Please read the First post of the thread (OP).

Thank you.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Unfortunatly only OCN member's are allowed to be in the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but realtemp has to show the time that it has been running. I went over this in the rules. This thread is for stability *and* cooling info. The purpose behind the realtemp time is really because of the cooling data. I'm trying to capture load temps for a giving time (usually as long as prime has been running) so a more accurate load temp can be taken to see how 'our' coolers are performing. It's _killing two birds with one stone_, stability with prime95 and cooling info with realtemp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please read the First post of the thread (OP).
> Thank you.



Look at the minimum temp, its time stamped below it.... That's when real temp was loaded. The max temp during the run was the 15 hour mark for some...and you see the start at 13:19...

so I don't get it? I know the rules......


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 
> Look at the minimum temp, its time stamped below it.... That's when real temp was loaded. The max temp during the run was the 15 hour mark for some...and you see the start at 13:19...
> 
> so I don't get it? *I know the rules......*


Well there you go, I'm sorry but it won't be fair on everyone else.


----------



## mend0k

5.1ghz @ 1.4v
All latest versions of cpu-z, p95 and realtemp.

Can I enterz now







?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> 5.1ghz @ 1.4v
> All latest versions of cpu-z, p95 and realtemp.
> 
> Can I enterz now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Definitely!!! That is an amazing overclock, you luck #@$%!









I'll add you to the spreadsheet right away, however you may want to think about running a custom blend with 90% of your RAM when you have time. Thank you for contributing to the thread, really appreciate it.!!

+rep for your efforts









By the way I have a feeling that chip will do 57x multi, did you check it out for max multi?


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Unfortunatly only OCN member's are allowed to be in the spreadsheet. :thumb


Aye, already a member myself just figured I'd post to show another overclock and it's settings


----------



## mend0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> 5.1ghz @ 1.4v
> All latest versions of cpu-z, p95 and realtemp.
> 
> Can I enterz now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely!!! That is an amazing overclock, you luck #@$%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add you to the spreadsheet right away, however you may want to think about running a custom blend with 90% of your RAM when you have time. Thank you for contributing to the thread, really appreciate it.!!
> 
> +rep for your efforts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I have a feeling that chip will do 57x multi, did you check it out for max multi?
Click to expand...

Yeah I think I did everything that badatgames told me to but it didn't seem to have any difference I ended up only being able to boot at 5.4.

As for the RAM I do plan on doing a custom test once I figure out how to set it to its stock speed of 1600 or higher. (timings, voltages etc..)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Yeah I think I did everything that badatgames told me to but it didn't seem to have any difference I ended up only being able to boot at 5.4.
> 
> As for the RAM I do plan on doing a custom test once I figure out how to set it to its stock speed of 1600 or higher. (timings, voltages etc..)


At what voltage did you try?

Set the Ai Clock tuner to XMP and that will set your RAM automatically to it's stock settings.


----------



## dos659

I have a small question and i thought that it would be interesting to share it with you









If i change Cpu Current Capability from 100% to 140% and Duty Control from T.probe to Extreme is gonna affect the overall system stability? I mean is gonna help on 4.5 Ghz overclock on anything?

My tested and stable settings at the moment are:
Multiplier: 45x
BCLK: 100
VRM Freq: 350
LLC: Ultra High
Intel Speedstep: Enabled
c1e: enabled
c3, c6: auto
PLL Overvoltage: disabled
Spread Spectrum: disabled
Cpu Current Capability: 100%
Duty Control: T.probe
Phase Control: extreme
Vcore manual set: 1.370v. Now on load i get 1.360 - 1.368v and idle on 1.368v - 1.376v
DRAM voltage: 1.50v
DRAM timings: Auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> I have a small question and i thought that it would be interesting to share it with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i change Cpu Current Capability from 100% to 140% and Duty Control from T.probe to Extreme is gonna affect the overall system stability? I mean is gonna help on 4.5 Ghz overclock on anything?
> 
> My tested and stable settings at the moment are:
> Multiplier: 45x
> BCLK: 100
> VRM Freq: 350
> LLC: Ultra High
> Intel Speedstep: Enabled
> c1e: enabled
> c3, c6: auto
> PLL Overvoltage: disabled
> Spread Spectrum: disabled
> Cpu Current Capability: 100%
> Duty Control: T.probe
> Phase Control: extreme
> Vcore manual set: 1.370v. Now on load i get 1.360 - 1.368v and idle on 1.368v - 1.376v
> DRAM voltage: 1.50v
> DRAM timings: Auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
> DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
> VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
> PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers.


It may help with stability, I would recommend changing them









Also try reducing the PLL voltage, between 1.5-1.7 seems to help with stability. VCCIO between stock and 1.125v can do the same. It's trial and error, something that you will have to tst out for *your* system.


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> It may help with stability, I would recommend changing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also try reducing the PLL voltage, between 1.5-1.7 seems to help with stability. VCCIO between stock and 1.125v can do the same. It's trial and error, something that you will have to tst out for *your* system.


i will change Cpu Current Capability to 140% and Duty Control to extreme. I will leave pll voltage and vccio the same as before and i will test 4096k with 90% prime95 for an hour and see how it goes..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> It may help with stability, I would recommend changing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also try reducing the PLL voltage, between 1.5-1.7 seems to help with stability. VCCIO between stock and 1.125v can do the same. It's trial and error, something that you will have to tst out for *your* system.
> 
> 
> 
> i will change Cpu Current Capability to 140% and Duty Control to extreme. I will leave pll voltage and vccio the same as before and i will test 4096k with 90% prime95 for an hour and see how it goes..
Click to expand...


----------



## dos659

Bsod 124 after 45 mins now i wll change vccio to 1.1v and pll to 1.7


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> I have a small question and i thought that it would be interesting to share it with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i change Cpu Current Capability from 100% to 140% and Duty Control from T.probe to Extreme is gonna affect the overall system stability? I mean is gonna help on 4.5 Ghz overclock on anything?
> My tested and stable settings at the moment are:
> Multiplier: 45x
> BCLK: 100
> VRM Freq: 350
> LLC: Ultra High
> Intel Speedstep: Enabled
> c1e: enabled
> c3, c6: auto
> PLL Overvoltage: disabled
> Spread Spectrum: disabled
> Cpu Current Capability: 100%
> Duty Control: T.probe
> Phase Control: extreme
> Vcore manual set: 1.370v. Now on load i get 1.360 - 1.368v and idle on 1.368v - 1.376v
> DRAM voltage: 1.50v
> DRAM timings: Auto (correct seted 8-8-8-24 with manufactureres default)
> DRAM frequency: 1600Mhz
> VCCIO: auto (1.052v)
> PLL voltage: auto (1.798v)
> Thanks in advance for your answers.


I have similar settings @ 4.5GHz, althought I have PLL Overvoltage enabled and my vCore is 1.35. My PLL voltage is set at 1.7. I was curious about the benifits of changing the current capability % and the possibility of disabling the PLL overvoltage or reducing vCore with it increased to 130% ~ 140%. I've not read every page of this thread, but I've not seen Current Capability discussed a whole lot. Fill a nooby in would ya?


----------



## dos659

Well to be honest i havent read it much but sincebthe guys here saying so im giving it a try


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> I have similar settings @ 4.5GHz, althought I have PLL Overvoltage enabled and my vCore is 1.35. My PLL voltage is set at 1.7. I was curious about the benifits of changing the current capability % and the possibility of disabling the PLL overvoltage or reducing vCore with it increased to 130% ~ 140%. I've not read every page of this thread, but I've not seen Current Capability discussed a whole lot. Fill a nooby in would ya?


Simple, it removes any kind of limit and allows for you to overclock to what ever you want as long as the cpu has the capability. It's a bit like setting the Turbo core current limits in ASrock or MSI motherboard's.
Quote:


> Finally, the CPU Current Capability is the total power current available to the CPU cores. Intel purposely limits this to its own spec so the cores won't explode when someone attempts to shoot 200 amps through them. However, this also limits overclocking as the current demand increases with frequency and voltage. Increasing this factor can prevent any artificial limit of high overclocks.


Source


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Simple, it removes any kind of limit and allows for you to overclock to what ever you want as long as the cpu has the capability. It's a bit like setting the Turbo core current limits in ASrock or MSI motherboard's.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the CPU Current Capability is the total power current available to the CPU cores. Intel purposely limits this to its own spec so the cores won't explode when someone attempts to shoot 200 amps through them. However, this also limits overclocking as the current demand increases with frequency and voltage. Increasing this factor can prevent any artificial limit of high overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Source
Click to expand...

Is it possible that by enabling increased current, that you could decrease vcore? Typically, people are tacking on vcore when they have stability problems, perhaps an increase in the current limit is all that is needed...?

Is 140% safe for 24/7 or would 120% ~ 130% be a better place to start?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Simple, it removes any kind of limit and allows for you to overclock to what ever you want as long as the cpu has the capability. It's a bit like setting the Turbo core current limits in ASrock or MSI motherboard's.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the CPU Current Capability is the total power current available to the CPU cores. Intel purposely limits this to its own spec so the cores won't explode when someone attempts to shoot 200 amps through them. However, this also limits overclocking as the current demand increases with frequency and voltage. Increasing this factor can prevent any artificial limit of high overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it possible that by enabling increased current, that you could decrease vcore? Typically, people are tacking on vcore when they have stability problems, perhaps an increase in the current limit is all that is needed...?
> 
> Is 140% safe for 24/7 or would 120% ~ 130% be a better place to start?
Click to expand...

By changing that, you're not really increasing the current, you're increasing the ability to receive more current if required without the motherboard capping it and no that doesn't mean that you can use less vcore. 140% is fine, I've been overclocking these chips for quite some time and it's not had any ill effects.


----------



## dos659

Munaim youre gonna be here in 30 mins? I followed all your advises you gave me before. In 30 mins i will know if im gonna pass my last bsod time. I will report here


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Munaim youre gonna be here in 30 mins? I followed all your advises you gave me before. In 30 mins i will know if im gonna pass my last bsod time. I will report here


yeah I should be









If you need further help, check out this thread where I'm already helping a member









http://www.overclock.net/t/1181274/stubborn-oc-and-bsod-101-124-errors#post_15891904


----------



## dos659

Dammit p95 4096k with 90% ram 1 hour and 10 mins passed with the last changes of vccio and pll volts... Superb... Munaim ur the man







. Now im thinking on reducing the vcore to 1.360 and make the test with 4096k again. Or maybe not? When i tested 1.360 it bsod 124 on p95 in 5 hours. You that it might was vccio and pll voltages from the begining??


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Dammit p95 4096k with 90% ram 1 hour and 10 mins passed with the last changes of vccio and pll volts... Superb... Munaim ur the man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now im thinking on reducing the vcore to 1.360 and make the test with 4096k again. Or maybe not? When i tested 1.360 it bsod 124 on p95 in 5 hours. You that it might was vccio and pll voltages from the begining??


Just to let you know, the FFT's in question, 1344, 1792 or even 4096 are suppose to be hard on SB, therefore it's not required to run them for hours and hours, lol. It's for those looking for a quick stability testing. 15-30mins each is fine.

Once you're happy with the overclock, run a 12hour Custom blend (don't change the fft's) with up to 90% of your available RAM.


----------



## munaim1

*Just realised 600 Pages







*


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Dammit p95 4096k with 90% ram 1 hour and 10 mins passed with the last changes of vccio and pll volts... Superb... Munaim ur the man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now im thinking on reducing the vcore to 1.360 and make the test with 4096k again. Or maybe not? When i tested 1.360 it bsod 124 on p95 in 5 hours. You that it might was vccio and pll voltages from the begining??
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you know, the FFT's in question, 1344, 1792 or even 4096 are suppose to be hard on SB, therefore it's not required to run them for hours and hours, lol. It's for those looking for a quick stability testing. 15-30mins each is fine.
> 
> Once you're happy with the overclock, run a 12hour Custom blend (don't change the fft's) with up to 90% of your available RAM.
Click to expand...

To be honest? Im a little bit chicken of doing a 12 hours blend with 90% ram... Its too much stress man, i mean is this neccesary?

Edit: atm im testing also with 1.360 vcore on 4096 passed 1344 passed and 1792 remains
Edit2: bsod after 3 sec on 1792









Back to 1.370...


----------



## jdip

I got into folding and I've been toying with the idea of going past 4.5 GHz for a while now









The only thing holding me back really is that I really like where my temps are at now.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Dammit p95 4096k with 90% ram 1 hour and 10 mins passed with the last changes of vccio and pll volts... Superb... Munaim ur the man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now im thinking on reducing the vcore to 1.360 and make the test with 4096k again. Or maybe not? When i tested 1.360 it bsod 124 on p95 in 5 hours. You that it might was vccio and pll voltages from the begining??
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you know, the FFT's in question, 1344, 1792 or even 4096 are suppose to be hard on SB, therefore it's not required to run them for hours and hours, lol. It's for those looking for a quick stability testing. 15-30mins each is fine.
> 
> Once you're happy with the overclock, run a 12hour Custom blend (don't change the fft's) with up to 90% of your available RAM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest? Im a little bit chicken of doing a 12 hours blend with 90% ram... Its too much stress man, i mean is this neccesary?
> 
> Edit: atm im testing also with 1.360 vcore on 4096 passed 1344 passed and 1792 remains
> Edit2: bsod after 3 sec on 1792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to 1.370...
Click to expand...

read the "standard vs Custom Blend" right below the RULES.

Well the whole idea is to run 12hours *atleast*, no point running those ffts and thinking your 100% stable because that's not the case. While running a full blend test including with the 90% RAM it performs it's calculations differently as opposed to running each of those FFT's separately. Please deter from thinking if you pass those FFT's that you're going to be 100% stable. THere is no such thing as 100% stability but if you read the bit I mentioned then you'll know what I mean.


----------



## mend0k

Just wondering how do I set up a custom blend that will use up 90% of ram? I set min and max to 4096k and run time to 1min? And ram to like 5000?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Just wondering how do I set up a custom blend that will use up 90% of ram? I set min and max to 4096k and run time to 1min? And ram to like 5000?


you leave the FFT's and open task manager, check the performance tab and check under available ram. Just input up to 90% of the available RAM in the memory section of prime and that's it.


----------



## mend0k

Do I set the run time to 1 min?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Do I set the run time to 1 min?


no, like I said the only thing to change is the RAM.


----------



## mend0k

Seems I am doing something wrong because no matter how much ram I input the highest it goes is at 68%


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Seems I am doing something wrong because no matter how much ram I input the highest it goes is at 68%


download the x64 version, you can get it from here: ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p64v266.zip


----------



## mend0k

Alright thanks! got it going. As of right now i'm just hoping all these stress tests doesn't kill my electric bill









This will probably be my last stress test this month since this should include everything now and my ram is now set to 1600.


----------



## LearnIIBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> Thank you much for the response! I will up the LLC and volts tonight. Sometimes I forget with these chips that even a clock at 4.2Ghz is a great overclock. Hitting 4.5 or even 4.8 is phenomenal compared to stock speeds.
> Is there a real good way to bench these speeds vs. stock that everyone is using? Like, once I find my stable daily OC, can I compare performance increase with a good benching software?
> Thanks all!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Try enabling cpu PLL overvoltage. It's usually required for high multiplier's but it could required in your case.
> Please go to your profile and fill in your system spec so we know what you're running. Also post your BIOS settings as you have them.


Heya munaim1!

So I enable PLL overvoltage and was able to boot with the same settings at 1.32 vcore with 45 multi.

Is PLL overvoltage something not desirable to be on already at 45? Would you recommend I just put a little more voltage in instead of being PLL Overvolted?

I am running a Prime95 right now at 4096 4096 with 12500MB of RAM (90% of my available in task manager) and my load temps aren't going over 55c. Is that pretty OK?

Thanks for the help man!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> Thank you much for the response! I will up the LLC and volts tonight. Sometimes I forget with these chips that even a clock at 4.2Ghz is a great overclock. Hitting 4.5 or even 4.8 is phenomenal compared to stock speeds.
> Is there a real good way to bench these speeds vs. stock that everyone is using? Like, once I find my stable daily OC, can I compare performance increase with a good benching software?
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Try enabling cpu PLL overvoltage. It's usually required for high multiplier's but it could required in your case.
> Please go to your profile and fill in your system spec so we know what you're running. Also post your BIOS settings as you have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heya munaim1!
> 
> So I enable PLL overvoltage and was able to boot with the same settings at 1.32 vcore with 45 multi.
> 
> Is PLL overvoltage something not desirable to be on already at 45? Would you recommend I just put a little more voltage in instead of being PLL Overvolted?
> 
> I am running a Prime95 right now at 4096 4096 with 12500MB of RAM (90% of my available in task manager) and my load temps aren't going over 55c. Is that pretty OK?
> 
> Thanks for the help man!
Click to expand...

PLL over voltage helps to boot certain high multipliers, they're usually above 45x, however not in your case. No leave the vcore where it is and continue with the overclocking process. Be sure to run 12hour blend, not custom ffts for a final run.

Load temps will vary with the calculations, smaller ffts will generate the heat, at this point you won't really know unless you run 12hour shift.

Glad to hear it's working great.


----------



## LearnIIBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> PLL over voltage helps to boot certain high multipliers, they're usually above 45x, however not in your case. No leave the vcore where it is and continue with the overclocking process. Be sure to run 12hour blend, not custom ffts for a final run.
> Load temps will vary with the calculations, smaller ffts will generate the heat, at this point you won't really know unless you run 12hour shift.
> Glad to hear it's working great.


Got it, thanks for the explanation. I've had mixed results while running 4096 with 12.5GB RAM at a time in 15 Min. increments. Got a few 124 BSODs so I started to raise vcore up by .005 from 1.320 to 1.340 (with PLL Overvoltage off). Sometimes Windows wouldn't boot, sometimes I would get 10+ minutes into my Prime95 before BSOD.

I am going to keep vcore at 1.32 and keep PLL overvoltage on. Is it OK to leave CPU PLL on Auto or should I drop it down to 1.7 like a lot of people seem to be doing?

Again thanks for all your help and direction, this is a ton of fun!

Cheers!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> PLL over voltage helps to boot certain high multipliers, they're usually above 45x, however not in your case. No leave the vcore where it is and continue with the overclocking process. Be sure to run 12hour blend, not custom ffts for a final run.
> Load temps will vary with the calculations, smaller ffts will generate the heat, at this point you won't really know unless you run 12hour shift.
> Glad to hear it's working great.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, thanks for the explanation. I've had mixed results while running 4096 with 12.5GB RAM at a time in 15 Min. increments. Got a few 124 BSODs so I started to raise vcore up by .005 from 1.320 to 1.340 (with PLL Overvoltage off). Sometimes Windows wouldn't boot, sometimes I would get 10+ minutes into my Prime95 before BSOD.
> 
> I am going to keep vcore at 1.32 and keep PLL overvoltage on. Is it OK to leave CPU PLL on Auto or should I drop it down to 1.7 like a lot of people seem to be doing?
> 
> Again thanks for all your help and direction, this is a ton of fun!
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

Run those hard FFT's (1344, 1792 and new 4096) for 15-30 minutes each and that should be enough. PLL voltage between 1.5-1.7 seems to help with stability, you may have to run some test to find the correct value for your desired overclock.

PLL overvoltage is very simple. if you set the voltage to 1.4v and 45x multi doesn't boot, then I'm certain you need PLL overvotlage to be enabled, however if you set it to 1.4v and PLL overvoltage to disable and it still doesn't boot then you have a really really poor chip, but that's quite unlikely. Purpose of PLL Overvoltage is just to help the higher multiplier to boot into windows.

Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> PLL over voltage helps to boot certain high multipliers, they're usually above 45x, however not in your case. No leave the vcore where it is and continue with the overclocking process. Be sure to run 12hour blend, not custom ffts for a final run.
> Load temps will vary with the calculations, smaller ffts will generate the heat, at this point you won't really know unless you run 12hour shift.
> Glad to hear it's working great.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, thanks for the explanation. I've had mixed results while running 4096 with 12.5GB RAM at a time in 15 Min. increments. Got a few 124 BSODs so I started to raise vcore up by .005 from 1.320 to 1.340 (with PLL Overvoltage off). Sometimes Windows wouldn't boot, sometimes I would get 10+ minutes into my Prime95 before BSOD.
> 
> I am going to keep vcore at 1.32 and keep PLL overvoltage on. Is it OK to leave CPU PLL on Auto or should I drop it down to 1.7 like a lot of people seem to be doing?
> 
> Again thanks for all your help and direction, this is a ton of fun!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Run those hard FFT's (1344, 1792 and new 4096) for 15-30 minutes each and that should be enough. PLL voltage between 1.5-1.7 seems to help with stability, you may have to run some test to find the correct value for your desired overclock.
> 
> PLL overvoltage is very simple. if you set the voltage to 1.4v and 45x multi doesn't boot, then I'm certain you need PLL overvotlage to be enabled, however if you set it to 1.4v and PLL overvoltage to disable and it still doesn't boot then you have a really really poor chip, but that's quite unlikely. Purpose of PLL Overvoltage is just to help the higher multiplier to boot into windows.
> 
> Hope that clears things up.
Click to expand...

How do you get hose?


----------



## dVeLoPe

so im gonna post here for the first time hoping that i can achieve a better result. I am currently running 4hours (will leave it for 12 tonight) stable at 4.8ghz with the bios set to 1.41v and load is 1.384/1.392.. i have to set the bios up to 1.455 for it to be stable at 4.9 at which point my temps are starting to get out of control if I got my temps settled with a different cooler it would have no effect on the voltage it would take me for stability but would help the lifespan of my chip?? (using till ivy-bridge then upgrading) its min 77c max 88c for 4.8 @ 1.4v which seems terrible this damn h50 cant compete!
batch # 3114C390 very similar to mend0ks amazing 5.1 @ 1.4v chip his is like 3112CXXX figured all the C batchs were better its a few days old I can exchange it locally and try again but im scared that it might be my settings/cooling this chip has the SHARP edge heatsink thingy not rounded out and if i exchanged it for another that wanted say 1.42 volts for 4.8 i would be royally pissed off lols...


----------



## LearnIIBurn

Thanks so much for the prompt responses munaim1. Can't wait to get a stable OC and join the club.

Gonna work on getting stable at 4.5 with lowest voltage.

After you get a stable OC at a manual vcore you find, do you guys recommend testing offset voltages after that? Maybe I'm getting a little ahead of myself :O


----------



## Mercyflush64

I just completed my new i5 2500k build using an Asus P8Z68-V motherboard using a custom waterloop. The XTSC Rasa block seems to keep my temps cool and never hit higher than 56c during the 12hr standard blend test and is idling now at 22c. I used the Asus Ai Suite II software and just used the extreme setup and got me very satisfacory results without the need to push any further. Here is my screenshot proof for the club.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> Thanks so much for the prompt responses munaim1. Can't wait to get a stable OC and join the club.
> 
> Gonna work on getting stable at 4.5 with lowest voltage.
> 
> After you get a stable OC at a manual vcore you find, do you guys recommend testing offset voltages after that? Maybe I'm getting a little ahead of myself :O


I _just_ finished writing a long post on a detailed method of how to do this in another thread for the P8P67/Z68 club. I'll post a link to it. I was able to get 4.4 GHz on stock voltages with no effort. Getting 4.5 GHz might take a tiny bit of tweaking but it's all going to depend on luck and your board. The post I made below walks you through that.

Here's a link to a post that contains some rather detailed OC information specific to Asus boards. (The general principles apply to all motherboards, just the names of things can change.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> I just completed my new i5 2500k build using an Asus P8Z68-V motherboard using a custom waterloop. The XTSC Rasa block seems to keep my temps cool and never hit higher than 56c during the 12hr standard blend test and is idling now at 22c. I used the Asus Ai Suite II software and just used the extreme setup and got me very satisfacory results without the need to push any further. Here is my screenshot proof for the club.


You'll find that with some manual optimizations that you can have a higher clock at lower voltage and that you will be able to optimize for the maximum computational power within a given clock. It's not that the Asus software does it poorly, and they do give you a good place to look at for peak values of voltages and such, but you can tweak it to be more efficient given the same clock, or a higher clock at lower power/voltage use if you play manually.









P.S. Congratulations on your new purchase. I love mine!


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> I just completed my new i5 2500k build using an Asus P8Z68-V motherboard using a custom waterloop. The XTSC Rasa block seems to keep my temps cool and never hit higher than 56c during the 12hr standard blend test and is idling now at 22c. I used the Asus Ai Suite II software and just used the extreme setup and got me very satisfacory results without the need to push any further. Here is my screenshot proof for the club.


I would be very careful with AI Suite's "Extreme" mode. I uninstalled it, after it took my chip to a vCore of 1.563...

Did you let it run through all of it's restarts for max optimization? I'm very surprised yours stayed at such a low multi and voltage. With that said, I've achieved far better results with manual tuning. I'm currently running at 4.7GHz @ 1.425v... I've still got some tweaking to do.

EDIT: I misstated my vcore, I wish i could hit 4.7 @ 1.375!


----------



## shad0wfax

I have since updated my 4.7 GHz stable BIOS profile:

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7240#post_16449965

*The below screenshots are now out-dated. Check the link above for a more up to date profile.*

As promised, here is my *older* BIOS profile. This is about the best I've been capable of tweaking my 4.7 GHz run for:



Spoiler: You probably don't care about this main screen.









Spoiler: _/ OC \_ These three are the AI Tweaker and they're the most impotant ones to take note of. _/ OC \_











Spoiler: CPU Power Management and RAM Timings all on defaults.











Spoiler: Advanced CPU Configuration: This might be worth looking at. I'm using a VirtualBox to host a Linux distro, so I needed Virtualization enabled.










Spoiler: High Precision Timer and SATA/USB configurations that you probably don't care about.






[/URL





Spoiler: Serial Port configuration and APM configuration that you probably don't care about.




[/URL





Spoiler: These are my fan profiles. I have very quiet fans so I have them come on full power early.










Spoiler: This boot option might be worth looking at to disable full-screen logo and to force advanced mode.









Spoiler: These are some boot order options and my OC Profile names. You probably don't care about this.











Spoiler: These are the SPD details of my DIMM (aka RAM).


----------



## uniwarking

Question:

Intel Burn Test on "Maximum." Is this a good test of stability?

I can boot into windows, play games for hours with no problems and run Intel Burn Test on MAX for 10 runs with no problems. When I run prime blend for hours on end, I get failures at 4, 9 or even 15 hours.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Question:
> 
> Intel Burn Test on "Maximum." Is this a good test of stability?
> 
> I can boot into windows, play games for hours with no problems and run Intel Burn Test on MAX for 10 runs with no problems. When I run prime blend for hours on end, I get failures at 4, 9 or even 15 hours.


Intel Burn Test is more of a maximum heat generation test and a good way to gauge your Vdroop at extreme loads at the initial phase of OCing where you're just looking for minimum voltage requirements at load. It can _sometimes_ crash a Prime95 Blend stable system, but it's heavily floating point intensive and that's alot like what small in place Prime95 FFTs do.

I think that a Prime95 Blend customized for 90% or more of available RAM for 12-24+ hours is a better test for stability.

IBT is simply a good tool to use in the very first phases of pushing your CPU or for finding a maximum heat threshold early on but every once in a while a maximum IBT will trip up a Prime95 stable sandybridge rig.


----------



## T a z z

Finally, I've attempted my 1st 12 hour torture! I was hoping to go with 1.368v, but the 4096 test were returning rounding errors after about 45min-1hour. I figured it would be safer to run with the 1.376 and try to tweak it after. I already know I have a few values I want to change.

I'll post my bios info shortly.

*Under Load*

*Post Load Idle*


Loki 12H 138 (Load).png 1178k .png file


Loki 12H 138 (Idle).png 1171k .png file


----------



## goldbranch

Hmmm... yesterday I failed with [email protected] at the 11th hour. Then I raised the vcore to 1.44v and it didn't last in 6 hours. Anyone know what could possibly be wrong?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Hmmm... yesterday I failed with [email protected] at the 11th hour. Then I raised the vcore to 1.44v and it didn't last in 6 hours. Anyone know what could possibly be wrong?


Instability doesn't always play the way we humans think that it should in terms of time. Sometimes, it's just purely random, and it may be as simple as one core finishing a work unit before another, unloading, causing a slight spike in Vcore due to the unload and offset oscillations and then that causing a false "1" when there should have been a "0" somewhere and bam, BSOD 0x0124.

Or it could have been a core heavily loading and a bit of Vdroop kicking in to put you just under the threshold and end up with a 0x0101 for undervoltage.

Or what is probably more likely, assuming you were stable during most other tests, is that it's an issue with your memory itself and just a very slight bump in your VCCIO might fix it. Some people have gone as high as 1.10V there. I don't know though, your voltage is fairly high and you may have hit your wall.

Of course your other option is to reduce your clock to 4.7, enjoy more safe and sane voltages, and "suffer" with slightly reduced performance. (Believe it or not, you can optimize your 4.7 GHz clock to out-bench a 4.8 GHz clock in some situations, especially where you have an artificially high Vcore at the higher clock; I actually ran into this myself, as my CPU was throttling itself down at the 4.8 mark while the 4.7 mark just barely hit the "redline." In other words, my 4.7 is "faster" than my 4.8...


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> I would be very careful with AI Suite's "Extreme" mode. I uninstalled it, after it took my chip to a vCore of 1.563...
> Did you let it run through all of it's restarts for max optimization? I'm very surprised yours stayed at such a low multi and voltage. With that said, I've achieved far better results with manual tuning. I'm currently running at 4.7GHz @ 1.425v... I've still got some tweaking to do.
> EDIT: I misstated my vcore, I wish i could hit 4.7 @ 1.375!


Yeah, it restarted a few times. I didn't use the software ion the disc and downloaded the newest version from the website so maybe it has fixed the issue of over volting. I'm sure that I can go much higher than I am now being on water but I'm lazy these days and this was a good place to start just to see how much I could go.

Coming from Gigabyte boards in the past this bios is very confusing. I had to format a couple of times not knowing these new graphic bios interfaces partitions your hard drive and that you can't remove it. I found out the hard way when I formatted the drive and then found out I could not use it as a boot drive when installing windows like I always had in the past.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> PLL over voltage helps to boot certain high multipliers, they're usually above 45x, however not in your case. No leave the vcore where it is and continue with the overclocking process. Be sure to run 12hour blend, not custom ffts for a final run.
> Load temps will vary with the calculations, smaller ffts will generate the heat, at this point you won't really know unless you run 12hour shift.
> Glad to hear it's working great.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, thanks for the explanation. I've had mixed results while running 4096 with 12.5GB RAM at a time in 15 Min. increments. Got a few 124 BSODs so I started to raise vcore up by .005 from 1.320 to 1.340 (with PLL Overvoltage off). Sometimes Windows wouldn't boot, sometimes I would get 10+ minutes into my Prime95 before BSOD.
> 
> I am going to keep vcore at 1.32 and keep PLL overvoltage on. Is it OK to leave CPU PLL on Auto or should I drop it down to 1.7 like a lot of people seem to be doing?
> 
> Again thanks for all your help and direction, this is a ton of fun!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Run those hard FFT's (1344, 1792 and new 4096) for 15-30 minutes each and that should be enough. PLL voltage between 1.5-1.7 seems to help with stability, you may have to run some test to find the correct value for your desired overclock.
> 
> PLL overvoltage is very simple. if you set the voltage to 1.4v and 45x multi doesn't boot, then I'm certain you need PLL overvotlage to be enabled, however if you set it to 1.4v and PLL overvoltage to disable and it still doesn't boot then you have a really really poor chip, but that's quite unlikely. Purpose of PLL Overvoltage is just to help the higher multiplier to boot into windows.
> 
> Hope that clears things up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you get hose?
Click to expand...

HUH









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so im gonna post here for the first time hoping that i can achieve a better result. I am currently running 4hours (will leave it for 12 tonight) stable at 4.8ghz with the bios set to 1.41v and load is 1.384/1.392.. i have to set the bios up to 1.455 for it to be stable at 4.9 at which point my temps are starting to get out of control if I got my temps settled with a different cooler it would have no effect on the voltage it would take me for stability but would help the lifespan of my chip?? (using till ivy-bridge then upgrading) its min 77c max 88c for 4.8 @ 1.4v which seems terrible this damn h50 cant compete!
> batch # 3114C390 very similar to mend0ks amazing 5.1 @ 1.4v chip his is like 3112CXXX figured all the C batchs were better its a few days old I can exchange it locally and try again but im scared that it might be my settings/cooling this chip has the SHARP edge heatsink thingy not rounded out and if i exchanged it for another that wanted say 1.42 volts for 4.8 i would be royally pissed off lols...


Every single chip is different, there may be a pattern but unfortunately I've had a few C batch's and they overclocked like crap. it's the luck of the draw, simple as that I'm afraid. How did the 12hour test go?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Hmmm... yesterday I failed with [email protected] at the 11th hour. Then I raised the vcore to 1.44v and it didn't last in 6 hours. Anyone know what could possibly be wrong?


A background process could have been the contributor, stability testing is not always 100%. Try running it again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T a z z*
> 
> *Under Load*


Thank guys, appreciate the efforts, will be adding you to the spreadsheet, welcome to the club









@shad0wfax cheers for the BIOS screenshots









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## dVeLoPe

^ thank you for being so orginized and responding to everyone. like i said i have the option to exchange the cpu for another and try again but dont want to until I know for sure it's not my o.c settings and its the chip itself as I aready went thru 3x 2600ks that none would go past 4.8ghz stable with my cooling setup and have a feeling (one booted at 55x blinking line and 53x validation) but its sold and i regret it now.. so to not regret it i need to get a 2500k that runs 5ghz under 1.4v because my cooler wont allow past 1.4 way to hott... anyway.. the 4.8 @ 1.41v failed (1 worker stopped rest continue) after 5 hours have tried many different settings and im starting to get a wee bit frustrated... (esp just seeing like 2-3 new people posting their 5ghz @ 1.376 or whatever lol) so i took it down to 47x and am currently 30 min into my 1344 test will try 1792 and 4096 if they pass try to blend its vcore in bios set to 1.37 and in windows cpu showing 1.344/[((1.352/1.360))]/1.368 which i guess isnt to bad right? (thats me telling myself to pretend its a good one you know how that goes) well i dont know exactly where to begin.. basiclly all of my settings in in my p8p67-pro under cpu-config are set to disabled then i have it to XMP and everything else diabled (cpu spread spectrum/pll ov) only thing manually set is the vcore everything else on auto (have tired 350vrm) except for power set to EXTREME oh and just read you said backround proccess could be a thingy? would i get better overclocking results if i was to run on a seperate hard drive with a fresh install?? my hdd miht be causing the instability maybe.. i went from i5-760 p55 to 2500k p67 plug and play just reinsatlled all the drivers but never reformated..


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ^ thank you for being so orginized and responding to everyone. like i said i have the option to exchange the cpu for another and try again but dont want to until I know for sure it's not my o.c settings and its the chip itself as I aready went thru 3x 2600ks that none would go past 4.8ghz stable with my cooling setup and have a feeling (one booted at 55x blinking line and 53x validation) but its sold and i regret it now.. so to not regret it i need to get a 2500k that runs 5ghz under 1.4v because my cooler wont allow past 1.4 way to hott... anyway.. the 4.8 @ 1.41v failed (1 worker stopped rest continue) after 5 hours have tried many different settings and im starting to get a wee bit frustrated... (esp just seeing like 2-3 new people posting their 5ghz @ 1.376 or whatever lol) so i took it down to 47x and am currently 30 min into my 1344 test will try 1792 and 4096 if they pass try to blend its vcore in bios set to 1.37 and in windows cpu showing 1.344/[((1.352/1.360))]/1.368 which i guess isnt to bad right? (thats me telling myself to pretend its a good one you know how that goes) well i dont know exactly where to begin.. basiclly all of my settings in in my p8p67-pro under cpu-config are set to disabled then i have it to XMP and everything else diabled (cpu spread spectrum/pll ov) only thing manually set is the vcore everything else on auto (have tired 350vrm) except for power set to EXTREME oh and just read you said backround proccess could be a thingy? would i get better overclocking results if i was to run on a seperate hard drive with a fresh install?? my hdd miht be causing the instability maybe.. i went from i5-760 p55 to 2500k p67 plug and play just reinsatlled all the drivers but never reformated..


I run 2500k @ 45x multiplier with the lowest stable vcore for my chip which is manual 1.370v (1.37 idle and 1.36 on load) so i think there is no reason for you to complain, because with the same voltage you can get 47x. Not that bad at all...

You have to understand that every chip is different.

Love ur chip as it is, at least thats what im doing









edit: i have a friend who runs exact the same setup as me with the only difference that on his bios the only touched for 45x multiplier is the vcore which is 1.280 and everything else is on auto/default value!!! I should had set a suicide because of my chip...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ^ thank you for being so orginized and responding to everyone. like i said i have the option to exchange the cpu for another and try again but dont want to until I know for sure it's not my o.c settings and its the chip itself as I aready went thru 3x 2600ks that none would go past 4.8ghz stable with my cooling setup and have a feeling (one booted at 55x blinking line and 53x validation) but its sold and i regret it now.. so to not regret it i need to get a 2500k that runs 5ghz under 1.4v because my cooler wont allow past 1.4 way to hott... anyway.. the 4.8 @ 1.41v failed (1 worker stopped rest continue) after 5 hours have tried many different settings and im starting to get a wee bit frustrated... (esp just seeing like 2-3 new people posting their 5ghz @ 1.376 or whatever lol) so i took it down to 47x and am currently 30 min into my 1344 test will try 1792 and 4096 if they pass try to blend its vcore in bios set to 1.37 and in windows cpu showing 1.344/[((1.352/1.360))]/1.368 which i guess isnt to bad right? (thats me telling myself to pretend its a good one you know how that goes) well i dont know exactly where to begin.. basiclly all of my settings in in my p8p67-pro under cpu-config are set to disabled then i have it to XMP and everything else diabled (cpu spread spectrum/pll ov) only thing manually set is the vcore everything else on auto (have tired 350vrm) except for power set to EXTREME oh and just read you said backround proccess could be a thingy? would i get better overclocking results if i was to run on a seperate hard drive with a fresh install?? my hdd miht be causing the instability maybe.. i went from i5-760 p55 to 2500k p67 plug and play just reinsatlled all the drivers but never reformated..


:eye sore: Chunk of text lol

Anyway

First things first, post your BIOS screenshots as you currently have them for your overclock. Second please go to your profile > My rigs > and update your system spec.

Finally do a fresh OS install, it'll be much better in the long run.

Thanks


----------



## T a z z

Here are the bios settings I used for my test:


Spoiler: Warning: Loki's 1.376v Uefi



*Ai Tweaker*
Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: By Per Core
Cores 1: 50
Cores 2: 50
Cores 3: 50
Cores 4: 50
Internal PLL Voltage: Enabled
Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-24 2T
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled

*Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management*
CPU Ratio: Auto
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto

*Ai Tweaker*
Load-Line Calibration: High
VRM Frequency: Manual
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign: +
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.0150
DRAM Voltage: 1.5
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: 1.15
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.55
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled

*Advanced\ CPU Configuration*
CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: Disabled
CPU C6 Report: Disabled



If anyone has any advice please feel free to post!!! I'm already planning to give it another shot with 1.368v (.0100 offset) as well as debating changes to the following settings...

DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-24 2T > 9-9-9-24 1T _Trying for 1T could affect stability but it could also provide a SLIGHT boost._
CPU Current Capability: 140% > _If a system is stable is there any reason not to try lowering this slowly? (At 5Ghz 140% is probably required I guess)_
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.0150 > _As stated .0100 is my next goal_
VCCIO Voltage: 1.15 > _If possible I'd like to back this off a tad._
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.55 > _I'm not sure I need to go lower on this setting, but if I can and stay stable it wouldn't hurt._
PS: How does one take a screen shot of the bios to post a template?


----------



## donkrx

Man this thread is too big anymore to remember where I posted....

Anyway, as an update, I did a super duper clean install of my video drivers, aka I made sure I did it right this time, and since then I haven't had any weird problems or bsods. My last issue were a couple 0x124 bsods and graphics issues (with gpu stock or overclocked, didnt matter).

I'm hoping its just a GPU issue. Spread spectrum is still enabled and its gonna stay that way at least for a month until I see that I'm not crashing. After that, I'll put it back to disabled and see what happens with that.

good luck overclocking everyone, just when you think you're done you're... not.


----------



## mend0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T a z z*
> 
> Here are the bios settings I used for my test:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Loki's 1.376v Uefi
> 
> 
> 
> *Ai Tweaker*
> Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
> BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
> Turbo Ratio: By Per Core
> Cores 1: 50
> Cores 2: 50
> Cores 3: 50
> Cores 4: 50
> Internal PLL Voltage: Enabled
> Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
> DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-24 2T
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> *Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management*
> CPU Ratio: Auto
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto
> *Ai Tweaker*
> Load-Line Calibration: High
> VRM Frequency: Manual
> VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Duty Control: Extreme
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Mode Sign: +
> CPU Offset Voltage: 0.0150
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5
> VCCSA Voltage: Auto
> VCCIO Voltage: 1.15
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.55
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled
> *Advanced\ CPU Configuration*
> CPU Ratio: Auto
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
> Active Processor Cores: All
> Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> CPU C1E: Enabled
> CPU C3 Report: Disabled
> CPU C6 Report: Disabled
> 
> 
> If anyone has any advice please feel free to post!!! I'm already planning to give it another shot with 1.368v (.0100 offset) as well as debating changes to the following settings...
> 
> DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-24 2T > 9-9-9-24 1T _Trying for 1T could affect stability but it could also provide a SLIGHT boost._
> CPU Current Capability: 140% > _If a system is stable is there any reason not to try lowering this slowly? (At 5Ghz 140% is probably required I guess)_
> CPU Offset Voltage: 0.0150 > _As stated .0100 is my next goal_
> VCCIO Voltage: 1.15 > _If possible I'd like to back this off a tad._
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.55 > _I'm not sure I need to go lower on this setting, but if I can and stay stable it wouldn't hurt._
> PS: How does one take a screen shot of the bios to post a template?


Well I had mine stable at 5ghz 1.36v @ 110% cpu current capability, and 120% @ 5.1ghz @ 1.4v so you can probably try it @ a lower setting, if you want. But try it there at 140% 1st then lower it if it passes.
As for you DRAM timing, mine was 9-9-9-24 1T stable @ standard blend but even if I run a custom blend of 90% ram i'm pretty sure it will be stable just as long as I keep it at its "default" bios set speed of 1333mhz (even though they are stock 1600mhz). As of right now i'm trying to get mine stable with 90% ram used at 1600mhz I will report to you once I get it done.

As for taking a screenshot in bios, for me all I had to do was plug in a flash drive and press F12 and it saves it in there.

EDIT: And it seems it just doesn't want to stay @ 1600mhz probably because of my timings... well I don't want to loosen that up as I prefer tighter timings than higher frequencies so I will try my luck with 1333mhz at 7-7-7-20 1T.


----------



## LearnIIBurn

I think I found my stable @45/1.35vcore. Have PLL Overvoltage on already, which seems to be keeping my system stable. Here is my results











Thanks for the help munaim1! I'm going to push further on this OC definitely, but this is probably the only opportunity I will get for a full 12-hour for the next week or so.

Cheers!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T a z z*
> 
> Here are the bios settings I used for my test:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Loki's 1.376v Uefi
> 
> 
> 
> *Ai Tweaker*
> Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
> BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
> Turbo Ratio: By Per Core
> Cores 1: 50
> Cores 2: 50
> Cores 3: 50
> Cores 4: 50
> Internal PLL Voltage: Enabled
> Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
> DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-24 2T
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> 
> *Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management*
> CPU Ratio: Auto
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto
> 
> *Ai Tweaker*
> Load-Line Calibration: High
> VRM Frequency: Manual
> VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Duty Control: Extreme
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Mode Sign: +
> CPU Offset Voltage: 0.0150
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5
> VCCSA Voltage: Auto
> VCCIO Voltage: 1.15
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.55
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled
> 
> *Advanced\ CPU Configuration*
> CPU Ratio: Auto
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
> Active Processor Cores: All
> Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> CPU C1E: Enabled
> CPU C3 Report: Disabled
> CPU C6 Report: Disabled
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any advice please feel free to post!!! I'm already planning to give it another shot with 1.368v (.0100 offset) as well as debating changes to the following settings...
> 
> DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-24 2T > 9-9-9-24 1T _Trying for 1T could affect stability but it could also provide a SLIGHT boost._
> CPU Current Capability: 140% > _If a system is stable is there any reason not to try lowering this slowly? (At 5Ghz 140% is probably required I guess)_
> CPU Offset Voltage: 0.0150 > _As stated .0100 is my next goal_
> VCCIO Voltage: 1.15 > _If possible I'd like to back this off a tad._
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.55 > _I'm not sure I need to go lower on this setting, but if I can and stay stable it wouldn't hurt._
> PS: How does one take a screen shot of the bios to post a template?


2T to 1T - You won't really notice the difference unless you're benching or something.
CPU Current Capability - Leave it at 140% (all it does is remove any kind of limit on the cpu from the motherboard allowing for more current when required)
CPU Offset - Good luck
VCCIO - If your RAM is at stock (1600mhz with 1.5v or thereabouts you don't need that much VCCIO, anywhere between stock and 1.1v will do the trick)
CPU PLL - Between 1.5v - 1.7v is where you'll find more stability. Test it out and see what happens.

You will need a FAT32 USB stick and that's it, once in the UEFI (BIOS) I believe F12 is the key that takes the screenshots, all you have to do is save it to the USB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkrx*
> 
> *Man this thread is too big* anymore to remember where I posted....
> 
> Anyway, as an update, I did a super duper clean install of my video drivers, aka I made sure I did it right this time, and since then I haven't had any weird problems or bsods. My last issue were a couple 0x124 bsods and graphics issues (with gpu stock or overclocked, didnt matter).
> 
> I'm hoping its just a GPU issue. Spread spectrum is still enabled and its gonna stay that way at least for a month until I see that I'm not crashing. After that, I'll put it back to disabled and see what happens with that.
> 
> good luck overclocking everyone, just when you think you're done you're... not.


Yeah it is lol

Could you post your BIOS screenshots as you have them please, I just want to see how you're running your setup. Cheers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Well I had mine stable at 5ghz 1.36v @ 110% cpu current capability, and 120% @ 5.1ghz @ 1.4v so you can probably try it @ a lower setting, if you want. But try it there at 140% 1st then lower it if it passes.
> As for you DRAM timing, mine was 9-9-9-24 1T stable @ standard blend but even if I run a custom blend of 90% ram i'm pretty sure it will be stable just as long as I keep it at its "default" bios set speed of 1333mhz (even though they are stock 1600mhz). As of right now i'm trying to get mine stable with 90% ram used at 1600mhz I will report to you once I get it done.
> 
> As for taking a screenshot in bios, for me all I had to do was plug in a flash drive and press F12 and it saves it in there.
> 
> EDIT: And it seems it just doesn't want to stay @ 1600mhz probably because of my timings... well I don't want to loosen that up as I prefer tighter timings than higher frequencies so I will try my luck with 1333mhz at 7-7-7-20 1T.


Leave the RAM at stock (XMP) unless you're benching etc. You probably won't even notice the difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> I think I found my stable @45/1.35vcore. Have PLL Overvoltage on already, which seems to be keeping my system stable. Here is my results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help munaim1! I'm going to push further on this OC definitely, but this is probably the only opportunity I will get for a full 12-hour for the next week or so.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks bud, appreciate the contribution, Will be adding it now. You're most welcome, happy to help fellow overclockers









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## munaim1

Updated the guide a little









*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your motherboard. LLC = Load line calibration, it's there to help you eliminate or reduce the vdroop as much as possible. Vdroop is the voltage difference between what you set in the BIOS / UEFI and what you really get under load. You will have to work out which works best for *YOU*. For example, if you set 1.35v in the BIOS and under load during stress testing it's 1.31v and that's HIGH or Level 2 LLC, then you may have to increase the LLC setting to reduce that droop, now depending on how your mobo works it could be like so:
> 
> Level 1 being the highest LLC setting and 5 being the lowest and vice versa. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible *without* it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best for when using Manual voltage, however I personally have found using high LLC with offset is a little better, idle voltage is a little higher (can be helpful in preventing those pesky idle bugs) and voltgea fluctuates a little less when under load.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock. Set the vcore manually to 1.25v, *Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the BCLK in CPU-Z then just disable it*.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Biostar Mobo's*
> CPU Core Current max (AMP) - *150*
> Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *250*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *250*
> IA Core current (AMP) - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPU PLL Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones (46x+)) doesn't boot into windows.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable or nearing stability.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multiplier and test with prime blend, if it fails, increase the voltage or continue increasing the multiplier until you are satisfied with the temps.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When nearing stability* ie. lasting a couple hours or little more in prime blend and it fails, you could try a couple of things like tweaking the PLL and VCCIO (QPI/VTT).
> 
> When RAM is at stock (for example, around 1.5v and 1600mhz) increasing the the VCCIO can help general stability when overclocking the cpu, usually between stock and 1.125v. If you're overclocking RAM then increasing it further might help.
> 
> PLL voltage between 1.5v - 1.7v could also help.
> 
> Just a small reminder, don't think more voltage = more stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When changing any values in the BIOS / UEFI, start low or stock and work your way up in small increments.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ BSOD 124 / IDLE Freezing on Sandy? & THIS (scroll down a little to the *~*IMPORTANT TIPS & FINDINGS*~* section*
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
Click to expand...


----------



## croSSeduP

This is GREAT.... If your mobo HAS settings for LLC... Mine does not.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Updated the guide a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ BSOD 124 / IDLE Freezing on Sandy? & THIS (scroll down a little to the *~*IMPORTANT TIPS & FINDINGS*~* section*
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.










[/quote]

By the way, with 4 sticks (2 2x4GB Corsair Ripjaws 1600MHz CL6) setting the UEFI/BIOS option to XMP won't run the computer past POST. I think the XMP setting is only for RAM "kits". If you populate all four slots with 2 different kits of the same model, XMP might not work. Just FYI


----------



## dVeLoPe

I will try to get my bios settings soon if cant take pictures will just copy and paste a template with the settings.. anyway here is my 2500k's 4.7 run running for 17 hours gonna stop the run now!


----------



## T a z z

After doing some searches, I'm still a bit unsure: How does the IGPU affect overclocking? My bios offers options such as IGPU offset voltage, will lowering this or disabling the IGPU allow for cooler temps or alter the overall vcore? A dedicated vid card seems to make the IGPU somewhat obsolete...


----------



## shad0wfax

*For anyone who has had a Prime95 crash and wants to know what FFT crashed them, here's a list of the FFTs that Prime95 Blend will test for you on your Core i3/i5/i7 in order of FFT tested!*

This also holds true for a Custom where Min FFT = 8 K and Max FFT = 4096 K. Changing memory use or time to run each FFT doesn't matter, but changing CPU type or Min/Max FFT parameters does matter.

You can then go to your Prime95 directory, open up results.txt, and then skip to the last entry or entries that you see and that will tell you what the last successful test was. Then consult the list below and you'll see what tests were being run next, and that tells you what FFT length crashed your system.

You can now do a Custom run and skip right to that specific FFT (set Min and Max to the same value) and test it for 15 minutes after you tweak your settings in the BIOS. This should help you dial in a Sandy Stable much more easily than running a huge long 10 hour test just to get to that pesky 11th hour FFT that killed your system.











Spoiler: The list of the 70 Prime95 Blend (or Custom with min FFT 8K and Max FFT 4096K) FFT sizes tested, in order, on a Core i3/i5/i7 CPU.




640K
8K
720K
12K
800K
16K
960K
24K
1120K
32K
1200K
48K
1344K
64K
1536K
80K
1680K
96K
1792K
128K
2048K
160K
2304K
224K
2560K
256K
2800K
320K
3072K
384K
3360K
448K
3584K
512K
576K
672K
10K
768K
14K
896K
20K
1024K
28K
1152K
40K
1280K
56K
1440K
72K
1600K
84K
1728K
112K
1920K
144K
2240K
192K
2400K
240K
2688K
288K
2880K
336K
3200K
400K
3456K
480K
3840K
560K
4096K




And the length of this list, at 70 entries, also raises some serious questions about whether or not a 12 hour test is enough.

For anyone who thinks that 12 hours is "enough" to test your Sandy Bridge, unless you modify the time to run each FFT, 12 hours doesn't even begin to test them all. It will test roughly 2/3 of them.

There are 70 FFTs that Prime95 will test in Torture Test Blend mode on a Core i3/i5/i7 if the Min FFT size (in K) = 8 and the Max FFT size (in K) = 4096. It's always the same order and it will repeat indefinitely until you shut it off. Customizing it to change the Memory to use (in MB) does not have any effect on the order. I have not tried with FFTs in-place. Changing the Time to run each FFT size (in minutes) has no effect on the order either, just how long the CPU will spend on each set of tests. (Even one minute will test each FFT in 2 passes, meaning that in 1 hours and 10 minutes you can test every FFT).

No, I am not advocating that a 70 minute test of 1 minute FFT duration is enough for stability, in fact, quite the opposite. I think that 15 minutes per test (the default value) is a value that is adequate, but at 15 minutes per test multiplied by 70 tests, you get 1,050 minutes or 17.5 hours. Since there will be some core load imbalance, 18 hours will get each core to test each FFT for 15 minutes reliably.

(There's a reason I ran an 18 hour run my first time in this thread!)

I'm not suggesting that munaim1 change the rules of this Club, but I am suggesting that anyone who is seriously concerned with stability to re-test their system for an 18 hour Blend Customized for 90% RAM use.

In fact, since some folks have said that they can pass 15 minute length tests all day long and then fail on 20 or 25 minutes, I think that the ultimate in stability would be a 30 minute time to test each FFT for a 36 hour stability run.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

That better? I downclocked a bit due to high room temps....and no MOSFET cooling


----------



## w00dzy

Hello all, how do i set the cpu offset.. i can only find igpu offset? i want to lower voltage and clock when not under load to save swapping bios settings dependant upon what i am using the computer for at the time...

pm please as this thread is humungous!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> *For anyone who has had a Prime95 crash and wants to know what FFT crashed them, here's a list of the FFTs that Prime95 Blend will test for you on your Core i3/i5/i7 in order of FFT tested!*
> 
> This also holds true for a Custom where Min FFT = 8 K and Max FFT = 4096 K. Changing memory use or time to run each FFT doesn't matter, but changing CPU type or Min/Max FFT parameters does matter.
> 
> You can then go to your Prime95 directory, open up results.txt, and then skip to the last entry or entries that you see and that will tell you what the last successful test was. Then consult the list below and you'll see what tests were being run next, and that tells you what FFT length crashed your system.
> 
> You can now do a Custom run and skip right to that specific FFT (set Min and Max to the same value) and test it for 15 minutes after you tweak your settings in the BIOS. This should help you dial in a Sandy Stable much more easily than running a huge long 10 hour test just to get to that pesky 11th hour FFT that killed your system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The list of the 70 Prime95 Blend (or Custom with min FFT 8K and Max FFT 4096K) FFT sizes tested, in order, on a Core i3/i5/i7 CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 640K
> 8K
> 720K
> 12K
> 800K
> 16K
> 960K
> 24K
> 1120K
> 32K
> 1200K
> 48K
> 1344K
> 64K
> 1536K
> 80K
> 1680K
> 96K
> 1792K
> 128K
> 2048K
> 160K
> 2304K
> 224K
> 2560K
> 256K
> 2800K
> 320K
> 3072K
> 384K
> 3360K
> 448K
> 3584K
> 512K
> 576K
> 672K
> 10K
> 768K
> 14K
> 896K
> 20K
> 1024K
> 28K
> 1152K
> 40K
> 1280K
> 56K
> 1440K
> 72K
> 1600K
> 84K
> 1728K
> 112K
> 1920K
> 144K
> 2240K
> 192K
> 2400K
> 240K
> 2688K
> 288K
> 2880K
> 336K
> 3200K
> 400K
> 3456K
> 480K
> 3840K
> 560K
> 4096K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the length of this list, at 70 entries, also raises some serious questions about whether or not a 12 hour test is enough.
> 
> For anyone who thinks that 12 hours is "enough" to test your Sandy Bridge, unless you modify the time to run each FFT, 12 hours doesn't even begin to test them all. It will test roughly 2/3 of them.
> 
> There are 70 FFTs that Prime95 will test in Torture Test Blend mode on a Core i3/i5/i7 if the Min FFT size (in K) = 8 and the Max FFT size (in K) = 4096. It's always the same order and it will repeat indefinitely until you shut it off. Customizing it to change the Memory to use (in MB) does not have any effect on the order. I have not tried with FFTs in-place. Changing the Time to run each FFT size (in minutes) has no effect on the order either, just how long the CPU will spend on each set of tests. (Even one minute will test each FFT in 2 passes, meaning that in 1 hours and 10 minutes you can test every FFT).
> 
> No, I am not advocating that a 70 minute test of 1 minute FFT duration is enough for stability, in fact, quite the opposite. I think that 15 minutes per test (the default value) is a value that is adequate, but at 15 minutes per test multiplied by 70 tests, you get 1,050 minutes or 17.5 hours. Since there will be some core load imbalance, 18 hours will get each core to test each FFT for 15 minutes reliably.
> 
> (There's a reason I ran an 18 hour run my first time in this thread!)
> 
> I'm not suggesting that munaim1 change the rules of this Club, but I am suggesting that anyone who is seriously concerned with stability to re-test their system for an 18 hour Blend Customized for 90% RAM use.
> 
> In fact, since some folks have said that they can pass 15 minute length tests all day long and then fail on 20 or 25 minutes, I think that the ultimate in stability would be a 30 minute time to test each FFT for a 36 hour stability run.


Noted, thanks for the information.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 
> 
> That better? I downclocked a bit due to high room temps....and no MOSFET cooling


Looks good, however picture res is a little low, nevertheless, I'll add it to the spreadsheet. Thanks for contributing bud. Appreciate it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w00dzy*
> 
> Hello all, how do i set the cpu offset.. i can only find igpu offset? i want to lower voltage and clock when not under load to save swapping bios settings dependant upon what i am using the computer for at the time...
> 
> pm please as this thread is humungous!


Enable C1E and Speedstep (EIST) Disable both C3 and C6 and set CPU voltage to offset. The actual offset value will be dependant on what your VID is under load. You can view the VID in realtemp like so:



With that value you subtract or add an offset value to get your desired voltage under load. So for example, you need 1.335v for your overclock and your VID is 1.355v, you will need an offset value of -0.020v (1.355 - 0.020 = 1.335) give or take to allow 1.335v under load.

Hope that helps.


----------



## breenemeister

Back with a new 2700K. This one is a bit better. I was able to complete 12 hours Prime Blend at 4.8 with vcore of 1.360 in BIOS. Vcore in CPU-Z jumped from 1.352-1.360-1.368. VID in realtemp jumped from 1.3511 to 1.3561. This CPU is at 1.120 default voltage in BIOS at stock settings. I may be able to get the vcore lower, I hope.









Intel Core i7 2700K Batch 3138A726
BCLCK 100.0
Mulitplier 48
Manual vcore 1.360
PLL 1.70
Duty Cycle Extreme
Phase Cycle Exreme
VRM Manual 350
CPU Current Capability 140%
Everything else auto/stock
Max Core Temps 64 73 70 69
Ambient temps from 20.3 to 21.3
I'll take some BIOS shots and add them.
Pic is attached.



Edit: BIOS Templates Attached


----------



## Cakewalk_S

My desktop displays to my TV...my TV is only 768p or 1360x768...and Flickr only allows me to have a pic resolution of 1024x576....sad i know...
Hopefully after my case mod I can get a nice high res screen...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Back with a new 2700K. This one is a bit better. I was able to complete 12 hours Prime Blend at 4.8 with vcore of 1.360 in BIOS. Vcore in CPU-Z jumped from 1.352-1.360-1.368. VID in realtemp jumped from 1.3511 to 1.3561. This CPU is at 1.120 default voltage in BIOS at stock settings. I may be able to get the vcore lower, I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7 2700K Batch 3138A726
> BCLCK 100.0
> Mulitplier 48
> Manual vcore 1.360
> PLL 1.70
> Duty Cycle Extreme
> Phase Cycle Exreme
> VRM Manual 350
> CPU Current Capability 140%
> Everything else auto/stock
> Max Core Temps 64 73 70 69
> I'll take some BIOS shots and add them.
> Pic is attached.


Cheers bud, I'll update your entry









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> My desktop displays to my TV...my TV is only 768p or 1360x768...and Flickr only allows me to have a pic resolution of 1024x576....sad i know...
> Hopefully after my case mod I can get a nice high res screen...


No worries, in future, you don't need to host your images elsewhere, just use OCN image attachment (located next to the paperclip) and it'll upload the image as you have it (no downscaling)









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 230 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask or post your problem here*


----------



## breenemeister

Munaim1, I added BIOS templates to my OC post a couple above. I hope they're showing for you. I have to click on history to see them.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Munaim1, I added BIOS templates to my OC post a couple above. I hope they're showing for you. I have to click on history to see them.


Nope, just edit your above post and add them there


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Nope, just edit your above post and add them there


Weird, when I go to edit the post they're there, but after I submit, they disappear. While logged in, I can click on history and see them, but they're not showing right. I'll add them here.


----------



## munaim1

Thanks bud, appreciate it









+rep for sharing the BIOS settings!!

Added


----------



## matrix2000x2




----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*


Thanks bud, appreciate the screenshot, will update the spreadsheet now. Thanks again, welcome to the club









By the way, very very nice overclock!!!!!


----------



## uniwarking

Alright guys, I'm looking for some help here. I just finished a 24 hr Prime blend run this morning







4.7GHz @ 1.45vcore (yeah it's high, thats my chip though I guess). I can get 4.7 and even 4.8 to load into windows at this voltage but I can't them stable.



So, after I took the screenie, I decided to run 10 runs if Intel Burn Test on "Max" settings. I stayed for the first run, then left... upon return found BSOD error 124. I assume this is vdroop getting me?

I will post my BIOS screenies in just a bit. I'm looking at ways to optimize my current OC... stable under all conditions as well as being as cool as possible.

Thanks!

EDIT: Current cooling is H100 on medium profile. Got a new one, no pump noise


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Alright guys, I'm looking for some help here. I just finished a 24 hr Prime blend run this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7GHz @ 1.45vcore (yeah it's high, thats my chip though I guess). I can get 4.7 and even 4.8 to load into windows at this voltage but I can't them stable.
> 
> 
> 
> So, after I took the screenie, I decided to run 10 runs if Intel Burn Test on "Max" settings. I stayed for the first run, then left... upon return found BSOD error 124. I assume this is vdroop getting me?
> 
> I will post my BIOS screenies in just a bit. I'm looking at ways to optimize my current OC... stable under all conditions as well as being as cool as possible.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Current cooling is H100 on medium profile. Got a new one, no pump noise


Post your BIOS screenshots as you have them for your overclock, It might just be possible that your chip cannot do 4.8ghz. but we'll see. Also forget about using IBT, concentrate on Prime blend with 90% of your available RAM.

Will update your entry now, Thanks again. And yeah, that voltage is quite high, your 12hour blend stable with 4.5ghz with 1.352, for 200mhz extra you require almost .090v which is quite a bit.

*By the way, those that are already on the list and are posting updates to their overclocks, you can find your old screenshots in the 'Old entries' sheet. You can compare your own overclocks if you wish , how well it does between voltages, before and after changing cooler etc. Thanks.*


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Post your BIOS screenshots as you have them for your overclock, It might just be possible that your chip cannot do 4.8ghz. but we'll see. Also forget about using IBT, concentrate on Prime blend with 90% of your available RAM.
> Will update your entry now, Thanks again. And yeah, that voltage is quite high, your 12hour blend stable with 4.5ghz with 1.352, for 200mhz extra you require almost .090v which is quite a bit.
> *By the way, those that are already on the list and are posting updates to their overclocks, you can find your old screenshots in the 'Old entries' sheet. You can compare your own overclocks if you wish , how well it does between voltages, before and after changing cooler etc. Thanks.*


Here are my screen shots as promised:















I'm thinking my crashing issues may be related to something other than the vcore itself, I'd previously had my PLL set at 1.7 and RAM at 1.5 but I wanted to do most everything on auto for this this run. I'm not set on getting 4.8 either, however, it would be great. My temps are getting up there @ 69C MAX with this current set up. I've got 3 more case fans to help create a positive case pressure situation, that may help.

Any suggestions to help with stability, temp, etc. are more than welcome. FYI, while gaming, my temps top out in the mid 50's.


----------



## munaim1

Thanks for the BIOS settings, appreciate it







+rep

What I would suggest is reduce the voltage to around 1.42v, and set the Ai Clock tuner to XMP - that will set your RAM to its stock settings automatically.

With the votlage at 1.42v, you could try this:

VCCIO between stock settings and 1.125v.
PLL voltage work your way up from 1.5v to 1.7v.

Test stability with prime blend, either using the Custom FFTs (1344 / 1792) for 15-30 mins each, when chaning the above values make sure you do so in small increments and change one setting at a time.

Enable C1E and Speedstep (EIST) and leave C3 and C6 report on Auto and while your at it, enable spread spectrum.

Report back with your findings. Also just a note, be patient and take your time because it is a lengthy process. Here's an example:
Quote:


> Possible way to eliminate 124 when stress testing
> 
> Read the above thread from page 5, post 45, onwards and use the same method to try and eliminate the 124 error. This is a tedious process and one that requires patience and if you don't have that, then you shouldn't be overclocking!!! It is a great way to find out the potential of your chip and also the sweet spot for it, so be sure to read the above thread.


Hope that helps


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks for the BIOS settings, appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> What I would suggest is reduce the voltage to around 1.42v, and set the Ai Clock tuner to XMP - that will set your RAM to its stock settings automatically.
> With the votlage at 1.42v, you could try this:
> VCCIO between stock settings and 1.125v.
> PLL voltage work your way up from 1.5v to 1.7v.
> Test stability with prime blend, either using the Custom FFTs (1344 / 1792) for 15-30 mins each, when chaning the above values make sure you do so in small increments and change one setting at a time.
> Enable C1E and Speedstep (EIST) and leave C3 and C6 report on Auto and while your at it, enable spread spectrum.
> Report back with your findings. Also just a note, be patient and take your time because it is a lengthy process. Here's an example:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Possible way to eliminate 124 when stress testing
> Read the above thread from page 5, post 45, onwards and use the same method to try and eliminate the 124 error. This is a tedious process and one that requires patience and if you don't have that, then you shouldn't be overclocking!!! It is a great way to find out the potential of your chip and also the sweet spot for it, so be sure to read the above thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps
Click to expand...

Hey, thanks for the input... your help is certainly appreciated around OCN.

Before I had finished posting my pics, I went ahead and changed my PLL back to 1.7, set my VCCIO to 1.1v, and set my RAM voltage back to 1.5 (the xmp setting for my RAM).

My comp just finished 5 runs of intel burn test successfully with these settings.

I will go ahead and make all the changes you suggested, and give it a go.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks for the BIOS settings, appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> What I would suggest is reduce the voltage to around 1.42v, and set the Ai Clock tuner to XMP - that will set your RAM to its stock settings automatically.
> With the votlage at 1.42v, you could try this:
> VCCIO between stock settings and 1.125v.
> PLL voltage work your way up from 1.5v to 1.7v.
> Test stability with prime blend, either using the Custom FFTs (1344 / 1792) for 15-30 mins each, when chaning the above values make sure you do so in small increments and change one setting at a time.
> Enable C1E and Speedstep (EIST) and leave C3 and C6 report on Auto and while your at it, enable spread spectrum.
> Report back with your findings. Also just a note, be patient and take your time because it is a lengthy process. Here's an example:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Possible way to eliminate 124 when stress testing
> Read the above thread from page 5, post 45, onwards and use the same method to try and eliminate the 124 error. This is a tedious process and one that requires patience and if you don't have that, then you shouldn't be overclocking!!! It is a great way to find out the potential of your chip and also the sweet spot for it, so be sure to read the above thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, thanks for the input... your help is certainly appreciated around OCN.
> 
> Before I had finished posting my pics, I went ahead and changed my PLL back to 1.7, set my VCCIO to 1.1v, and set my RAM voltage back to 1.5 (the xmp setting for my RAM).
> 
> My comp just finished 5 runs of intel burn test successfully with these settings.
> 
> I will go ahead and make all the changes you suggested, and give it a go.
Click to expand...

You're most welcome, Like mentioned already, make sure you change one settings at a time and in small increments, usually VCCIO from stock would be a good place to start and PLL from 1.5v as well. When switching between stability tester's you'll like find inconsistency, you might find that you're stable in prime but fail in IBT and vice versa, however prime blend is a superior tester as it involves the IMC as well when used with 90% of your available RAM


----------



## cjc343

Appears I may have the wrong memory screen up. I can get another if necessary. 16GB RAM, 4 sticks, 800Mhz 9/9/9/24/2T.


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> You're most welcome, Like mentioned already, make sure you change one settings at a time and in small increments, usually VCCIO from stock would be a good place to start and PLL from 1.5v as well. When switching between stability tester's you'll like find inconsistency, you might find that you're stable in prime but fail in IBT and vice versa, however prime blend is a superior tester as it involves the IMC as well when used with 90% of your available RAM


I went with 1.425v, 1.1 VCCIO, 1.7v PLL to start with, made all of the other changes you suggested.

I just ran through IBT MAX 5 runs







I know I know... use Prime. I will, I just like to spot check with IBT... I want it to pass both tests. Gflops in the 127.2ish range, not sure if that is good or bad.


----------



## mend0k

Well guys I think I finally found the sweet spot for my cpu to be @ 5.1ghz and ram to be at an "overclocked" 1600mhz., after many hours of tweaking and prime95 tests on it (and stress testing my patience hehe..). I had to increase my vcore to 1.416v a .016v increase from having 1333mhz ram =[ but this is with 90% of ram being used also.

I am about to pass a FULL (emphasis on full because before it would either bsod me with codes, 101/124 or just plain out fail all before 10min) 30min test of 4096k min and max FFT with 90% of ram @ 1 min per run, afterwards I will do an 8k 15min test and 1079k 15min test and if it passes I will do a custom test to see for full stability.

Any thoughts before I proceed? Like anything else I may need to do to make myself and others feel more confident on stability?

Thanks all!


----------



## dos659

OK, so i thought about sharing my overclock with you guys. This overclock has been tested for 9 hours on prime blend test, passed custom tests 1344k, 1792k, 4096k with 90% - 92% of ram used for both 15 and 30 mins each and finally passed linx 20 runs to see my max temp which was 69C. My vcore is 1.376v-1.368v on idle and 1.360v-1.368v on load (i know that you thinking its too much but thats the vcore that makes my crappy chip stable while testing from lower to higher values







).

So here are my settings in bios:









thanks for all the info you gave me from this very well informed post







Keep up the good job!


----------



## DJDannyV

Can I join? do i need anything other than this screenie?


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> I went with 1.425v, 1.1 VCCIO, 1.7v PLL to start with, made all of the other changes you suggested.
> I just ran through IBT MAX 5 runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I know... use Prime. I will, I just like to spot check with IBT... I want it to pass both tests. Gflops in the 127.2ish range, not sure if that is good or bad.


Okay, so if I run Prime 1792 1 min runs for 15 minutes + it takes 1.45v to pass! 1.425v seems to be enough in games and even Intel Burn Test "Max"

Should I leave it at 1.45 and move on with life or is there something else I need to do?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Okay, so if I run Prime 1792 1 min runs for 15 minutes + it takes 1.45v to pass! 1.425v seems to be enough in games and even Intel Burn Test "Max"
> Should I leave it at 1.45 and move on with life or is there something else I need to do?


I like 4096k tests....seem to find errors better than 1792.... my personal opinion..

Yea, run a custom test and set the "time to run each FFT: 1"

Run it for more like 45-1hr.... I noticed errors in 4096k that I wouldn't get in 1792k at around the 50min mark....


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks bud, appreciate the screenshot, will update the spreadsheet now. Thanks again, welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, very very nice overclock!!!!!


Haha, I bet I can get the voltage lower, I'm just too lazy to continue the repetitive nature of OCing this.


----------



## HeatGuyJ

So it's been a while and i'm seem to have gotten stability on my rig. running at 4.5ghz and 1.3v
Not had time to try the 12 hour test, yet, but I will soon.

Just wanting to know if anyone ever got a motherboard high temperature error from Asus Suite II. I was playing Skyrim and checking my temps.
GPU was at 68 C
CPU was at 51 C
But, Asus Suite gave me a warning saying my motherboard was 135 C. I don't know if this is a faulty sensor or if i need to get more cooling for the mobo.
Appreciate if anyone has had any experience with this and could let me know.


----------



## jam3s

hey guys, gonna go for a couple runs for 5.0GHz

For preliminary tests, I should set 1792 for how long, and 4096k for how long?

Anything else I should test for before I begin a 12 hour run?


----------



## DJDannyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatGuyJ*
> 
> So it's been a while and i'm seem to have gotten stability on my rig. running at 4.5ghz and 1.3v
> Not had time to try the 12 hour test, yet, but I will soon.
> Just wanting to know if anyone ever got a motherboard high temperature error from Asus Suite II. I was playing Skyrim and checking my temps.
> GPU was at 68 C
> CPU was at 51 C
> But, Asus Suite gave me a warning saying my motherboard was 135 C. I don't know if this is a faulty sensor or if i need to get more cooling for the mobo.
> Appreciate if anyone has had any experience with this and could let me know.


I probably would not trust the Asus Suite, just because the temps it gives aren't actual temps, not in my case anyway.
(no pun intended)
But, that still seems a little odd for that much of a difference in motherboard to CPU to GPU temps.
It is possible that it could be reading the sensor wrong, or it actually is a bad sensor, or its just in a really bad spot.
Try reading the temp with another program and see what you get, if its the same, its most likely the sensor is bad,
but it could be running hot. If it is indeed running how, try exhausting more air out, or push more air in from the side.

Hope I helped!


----------



## skwannabe

Here is my submission

Is this acceptable?


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe*
> 
> Here is my submission
> Is this acceptable?


No... RealTemp needs to run the whole time the prime runs and the timer on it needs to show at least 12 hrs runing...

Do the same as u did just remember to start the RealTemp at the same time as Prime...

O, and u want to have

RealTemp 3.69.1

Prime95 26.6

Cpuz 1.58 (u have that so thats ok)


----------



## Sander H

Any tips if this is safe, voltage wise?

Vcore is set to 1.38 in BIOS, but due to vdroop it drops to 1.35 in idle and 1.30 under full load. I assume that is ok and not too high?

Idle temps are around 30.



Edit: Sorry this is not the right thread for it


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sander H*
> 
> Any tips if this is safe, voltage wise?
> 
> Vcore is set to 1.38 in BIOS, but due to vdroop it drops to 1.35 in idle and 1.30 under full load. I assume that is ok and not too high?
> 
> Idle temps are around 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry this is not the right thread for it


I guess you missed this in the OP:

****Max Safe Voltage and Temps****

Before I go into this, I just want to say that this is my *OWN* opinion and take it as you will.

No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling. Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')

Those that have killed or degraded their cpu's have done so through either by their own fault, running sucide runs with crazy voltages and by not having substantial cooling for their overclocks and voltage or for reasons like their mobo or PSU causing shorting and also BIOS bugs.

Please remember that not all chips are the same, some can do high overclocks with low voltage some cannot as you can see in this this thread and many others.

Regarding temps, CPU throttles at 95c, *some say* keeping it below 85c is good, *some say* keeping it below 80 is better, *other's say* below 75c is really good and there are quite a few that say 70c should be the max. *Which ever one your comfortable with and if you have substantial cooling, YOU DECIDE YOUR MAX, just remember it throttles at 95c*. If for example you hit 85c in stress testing then in everday usage it shouldn't be higher than 75c which I think is fine, I personally like to keep mine below 70c









I will update the Spreadsheet later on this evening. thank you all for your patience.


----------



## Sander H

Thanks, yes I got that, it just confuses me a little if the real Vcore output is 1.41 from the BIOS or the lower voltages shown in CPU-Z?


----------



## phazer11

So I was looking at shooting for 4.8 if I could keep the vcore close to what I use for 4.7, meaning I'll need to lower other voltages.I can get 4.7ghz stable at 1.405v manual voltage, currently I have my computer folding with a offset of +.065 which is resulting in 1.432-1.44v vcore load. Idk why I never really gave offset a chance I always had trouble getting it to boot, but I tried adding .150 and worked my way down instead of up.

Currently my settings are.

VCCSA 0.90000v

VVCIO 1.00000v

CPU PLL 1.75000v

PCH 1.05v

LLC Ultra High

Current Capability 140%

Spread Spectrum Disabled

VRM manual 350

Phase control extreme

t control extreme

4GB DDR3 @1866 10-11-10-26 (rated 1600mhz)

Ideas anyone


----------



## HeatGuyJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJDannyV*
> 
> I probably would not trust the Asus Suite, just because the temps it gives aren't actual temps, not in my case anyway.
> (no pun intended)
> But, that still seems a little odd for that much of a difference in motherboard to CPU to GPU temps.
> It is possible that it could be reading the sensor wrong, or it actually is a bad sensor, or its just in a really bad spot.
> Try reading the temp with another program and see what you get, if its the same, its most likely the sensor is bad,
> but it could be running hot. If it is indeed running how, try exhausting more air out, or push more air in from the side.
> Hope I helped!


I tried using cpuid hardware monitor. Still got a really high maximum value of 100. But, I never saw that value in my real time values. It always stays at 30 C.
Just the max value apparently got to 100. I find it weird cause if it did get that hot, shouldn't it be unable to cool back down until I stop running everything??
I was still running IBT and reading 30 C


----------



## frezaina

hey guys i have been overclocking the 2500k this afternoon and i have it stable at 4.4 for 30min on prime 95, 4096k with 7400mb ram, 1min each. the vload is 1.264-1.272.
i tested 4.5 and got it stable at the same settings on prime with 1.296-1.304. how does it look?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sander H*
> 
> Thanks, yes I got that, it just confuses me a little if the real Vcore output is 1.41 from the BIOS or the lower voltages shown in CPU-Z?


Go by what cpu-z says. If the voltage in cpu-z is lower than what you set in the BIOS, that is because of vdroop. Vdroop can be reduced by LLC (Load Line Calibration)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> So I was looking at shooting for 4.8 if I could keep the vcore close to what I use for 4.7, meaning I'll need to lower other voltages.I can get 4.7ghz stable at 1.405v manual voltage, currently I have my computer folding with a offset of +.065 which is resulting in 1.432-1.44v vcore load. Idk why I never really gave offset a chance I always had trouble getting it to boot, but I tried adding .150 and worked my way down instead of up.
> Currently my settings are.
> 
> VCCSA 0.90000v
> VVCIO 1.00000v
> CPU PLL 1.75000v
> PCH 1.05v
> LLC Ultra High
> Current Capability 140%
> Spread Spectrum Disabled
> VRM manual 350
> Phase control extreme
> t control extreme
> 
> 4GB DDR3 @1866 10-11-10-26 (rated 1600mhz)
> 
> Ideas anyone


Nothing much you could do except for lowering the offset.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatGuyJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DJDannyV*
> 
> I probably would not trust the Asus Suite, just because the temps it gives aren't actual temps, not in my case anyway.
> (no pun intended)
> But, that still seems a little odd for that much of a difference in motherboard to CPU to GPU temps.
> It is possible that it could be reading the sensor wrong, or it actually is a bad sensor, or its just in a really bad spot.
> Try reading the temp with another program and see what you get, if its the same, its most likely the sensor is bad,
> but it could be running hot. If it is indeed running how, try exhausting more air out, or push more air in from the side.
> Hope I helped!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried using cpuid hardware monitor. Still got a really high maximum value of 100. But, I never saw that value in my real time values. It always stays at 30 C.
> Just the max value apparently got to 100. I find it weird cause if it did get that hot, shouldn't it be unable to cool back down until I stop running everything??
> I was still running IBT and reading 30 C
Click to expand...

You don't really need to measure the motherboard temps, not with sandybridge. Just ignore it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frezaina*
> 
> hey guys i have been overclocking the 2500k this afternoon and i have it stable at 4.4 for 30min on prime 95, 4096k with 7400mb ram, 1min each. the vload is 1.264-1.272.
> i tested 4.5 and got it stable at the same settings on prime with 1.296-1.304. how does it look?


Looks pretty decent, compare it with the spreadsheet and everyone else.

Quote:


> *Updating spreadsheet now, please wait a few moments before it refresh's*












_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## frezaina

damn i can't get 4.5 stable again. keep getting bsod error 124.


----------



## exzacklyright

Any reason why I can only get into BIOS plugging my keyboard into USB 3.0? And then using USB 2.0 to enter in values?

Also I'm at 1.355 VCORE and LLC @ 3 and core limit @ 250 but I'm not stable. What should I do?


----------



## phazer11

You check for any shorts in the cord (if wired) or gunk in the delete etc. key that is used to boot into bios.and your number keys?

I'm reposting my current settings, munaim doesn't think there's much more to do but it never hurts to ask again. So can anyone else think of anything to tone down voltage wise?

VCCSA: 0.90000v

VVCIO: 1.00000v

CPU PLL: 1.75000v

PCH: 1.05v

Load Line Calibration: Ultra High

Current Capability: 140%

Spread Spectrum: Disabled

VRM: Manual 350

Phase Control: Extreme

T-Control: Extreme

RAM Timings: 10-11-10-26 (stock is 9-9-9-24)

RAM Frequency: 1866 (stock is 1600)

Ram Voltage: 1.55v

RAM Amount: 4GB

Also I have the EPU enabled and set to Auto(set the HDDs to not turn off) but I've heard that shouldn't affect anything.


----------



## mend0k

Finally a nice stable OC at 1600mhz w/ just 1.5v and 90%+ ram used. at 5.1ghz.

Had to up the vcore just a lil from my 1333mhz =[, but for 1600mhz I think .016 is an ok trade.


----------



## Tyreman

I run my current capability at 100% with no issues here.


----------



## exzacklyright

Anyone know what this error means :[



Advanced Turbo 50 - Disabled
Load Optimized CPU OC Settings - Turbo 4.6GHz
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
Intel SpeedStep Technology - Enabled (Optional)
Core Current Limit - 150
Host Clock Overrride (BCLK) - 100.0MHz
SpeedSpectrum - Auto
DRAM Configuration - Set to your RAM stock settings
CPU Core Voltage - Fixed Mode - 1.36v
CPU Load-Line Calibration - Level 1
DRAM Voltage - RAM stock settings
everything else on Auto

asrock extreme7 gen3.


----------



## mend0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Anyone know what this error means :[
> 
> Advanced Turbo 50 - Disabled
> Load Optimized CPU OC Settings - Turbo 4.6GHz
> Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
> Intel SpeedStep Technology - Enabled (Optional)
> Core Current Limit - 150
> Host Clock Overrride (BCLK) - 100.0MHz
> SpeedSpectrum - Auto
> DRAM Configuration - Set to your RAM stock settings
> CPU Core Voltage - Fixed Mode - 1.36v
> CPU Load-Line Calibration - Level 1
> DRAM Voltage - RAM stock settings
> everything else on Auto
> asrock extreme7 gen3.


Just means your unstable, and looks like you need more vcore.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> You check for any shorts in the cord (if wired) or gunk in the delete etc. key that is used to boot into bios.and your number keys?
> I'm reposting my current settings, munaim doesn't think there's much more to do but it never hurts to ask again. So can anyone else think of anything to tone down voltage wise?
> 
> VCCSA: 0.90000v
> VVCIO: 1.00000v
> CPU PLL: 1.75000v
> PCH: 1.05v
> Load Line Calibration: Ultra High
> Current Capability: 140%
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> VRM: Manual 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> T-Control: Extreme
> 
> RAM Timings: 10-11-10-26 (stock is 9-9-9-24)
> RAM Frequency: 1866 (stock is 1600)
> Ram Voltage: 1.55v
> RAM Amount: 4GB
> 
> Also I have the EPU enabled and set to Auto(set the HDDs to not turn off) but I've heard that shouldn't affect anything.


Actually, you could try and reduce your PLL voltage even further, it'll help reduce your temps a little. I would say start from 1.5v and slowly work your way up.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Finally a nice stable OC at 1600mhz w/ just 1.5v and 90%+ ram used. at 5.1ghz.
> 
> Had to up the vcore just a lil from my 1333mhz =[, but for 1600mhz I think .016 is an ok trade.


Updating your entry now. Thanks bud









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Anyone know what this error means :[
> 
> Advanced Turbo 50 - Disabled
> Load Optimized CPU OC Settings - Turbo 4.6GHz
> Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
> Intel SpeedStep Technology - Enabled (Optional)
> Core Current Limit - 150
> Host Clock Overrride (BCLK) - 100.0MHz
> SpeedSpectrum - Auto
> DRAM Configuration - Set to your RAM stock settings
> CPU Core Voltage - Fixed Mode - 1.36v
> CPU Load-Line Calibration - Level 1
> DRAM Voltage - RAM stock settings
> everything else on Auto
> asrock extreme7 gen3.
> 
> 
> 
> Just means your unstable, and looks like you need more vcore.
Click to expand...

What he said^







could be RAM or CPU voltage.


----------



## LearnIIBurn

Is it common to lose your system's ability to go into sleep mode while on an OC?

I put my computer to sleep last night for the first time in a while and when I tried to wake it up I had no video signal. System seemed awake but would not display.

Had to force shut it down and unplug it to get it back up without system resume.


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> You check for any shorts in the cord (if wired) or gunk in the delete etc. key that is used to boot into bios.and your number keys?
> I'm reposting my current settings, munaim doesn't think there's much more to do but it never hurts to ask again. So can anyone else think of anything to tone down voltage wise?
> 
> VCCSA: 0.90000v
> VVCIO: 1.00000v
> CPU PLL: 1.75000v
> PCH: 1.05v
> Load Line Calibration: Ultra High
> Current Capability: 140%
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> VRM: Manual 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> T-Control: Extreme
> 
> RAM Timings: 10-11-10-26 (stock is 9-9-9-24)
> RAM Frequency: 1866 (stock is 1600)
> Ram Voltage: 1.55v
> RAM Amount: 4GB
> 
> Also I have the EPU enabled and set to Auto(set the HDDs to not turn off) but I've heard that shouldn't affect anything.


What is your vcore?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> Is it common to lose your system's ability to go into sleep mode while on an OC?
> 
> I put my computer to sleep last night for the first time in a while and when I tried to wake it up I had no video signal. System seemed awake but would not display.
> 
> Had to force shut it down and unplug it to get it back up without system resume.


Have you update to the latest BIOS? I remember PLL overvotlage with sleep didn't work before.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> Is it common to lose your system's ability to go into sleep mode while on an OC?
> I put my computer to sleep last night for the first time in a while and when I tried to wake it up I had no video signal. System seemed awake but would not display.
> Had to force shut it down and unplug it to get it back up without system resume.


I have only successfully put mine to sleep like ten times with or without an OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> What is your vcore?


It's at 4.8 ghz with an offset, offset +0.065, which puts it about 1.432-1.44, 4.7 ghz with manual voltage seems to work out at 1.4v once I took a stick of RAM out it was 1.41v. Those are folding stable voltages, I haven't yet tested this 4.8ghz OC with Prime yet but it seems to at least be 24/7 stable folding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Have you update to the latest BIOS? I remember PLL overvotlage with sleep didn't work before.


Oh interesting


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks bud, appreciate the screenshot, will update the spreadsheet now. Thanks again, welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, very very nice overclock!!!!!


Will you edit my submission if I get a a lower voltage with the same OC? Because I only tried to submit because I was tired of restarting, changing voltage, booting and stress testing over and over again.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks bud, appreciate the screenshot, will update the spreadsheet now. Thanks again, welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, very very nice overclock!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Will you edit my submission if I get a a lower voltage with the same OC? Because I only tried to submit because I was tired of restarting, changing voltage, booting and stress testing over and over again.
Click to expand...

Yeah sure


----------



## dartuil

matrix can u give me some info
did the silver arrow allow u to put ripjaws x or u have to put them in corner slots?


----------



## phazer11

Ok my new settings are.

VCCSA: 0.90000v

VVCIO: 1.00000v

CPU PLL: 1.50000v

PCH: 1.05v

Load Line Calibration: Ultra High

Current Capability: 140%

Spread Spectrum: Disabled

VRM: Manual 350

Phase Control: Extreme

T-Control: Extreme

Auto PLL Overvoltage: Disabled

RAM Timings: 9-9-9-24

RAM Frequency: 1600

Ram Voltage: 1.55v

RAM Amount: 4GB

It booted and has been running Prime Blend for 15 minutes so far

I've read the EPU system shouldn't affect the OC according to some guides but what's everyones opinion on the matter, currently I have it enabled on auto but turned off the HDD spin down.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Ok my new settings are.
> 
> VCCSA: 0.90000v
> VVCIO: 1.00000v
> CPU PLL: 1.50000v
> PCH: 1.05v
> Load Line Calibration: Ultra High
> Current Capability: 140%
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> VRM: Manual 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> T-Control: Extreme
> Auto PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
> 
> RAM Timings: 9-9-9-24
> RAM Frequency: 1600
> Ram Voltage: 1.55v
> RAM Amount: 4GB
> 
> It booted and has been running Prime Blend for 15 minutes so far
> 
> I've read the EPU system shouldn't affect the OC according to some guides but what's everyones opinion on the matter, currently I have it enabled on auto but turned off the HDD spin down.


Settings look good, I've always disabled EPU power saving. Also enable spread spectrum.


----------



## phazer11

What good does spread spectrum do if I'm not adjusting the bclk multi?


----------



## LearnIIBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Have you update to the latest BIOS? I remember PLL overvotlage with sleep didn't work before.


Pretty sure I flashed to then newest BIOS back when I got the board in September. I'll verify that. Thanks for the suggestion.

I just dropped my manual vcore down to 1.340 from 1.350 on a 45 multi. I set CPU PLL voltage down to 1.55 from Auto also and enable CPU spread spectrum. It booted!

Running a 4096, 1344 and 1792 FFT on it for 15 mins each. If I can go lower on my vcore while maintaining a 4.5 OC I will be a happy man!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> What good does spread spectrum do if I'm not adjusting the bclk multi?


Well it was recommended back in the days to disable spread spectrum, however this does not effect SB, therefore no reason to disable it unless you are messing with bclk or it's showing as 99.8 in cpu-z.

Definition of Spread spectrum: Something to do with EMI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|2A|N*
> 
> *Spread Spectrum*
> 
> *Options :* Enabled, Disabled, 0.25%, 0.5%, Smart Clock
> 
> When the motherboard's clock generator pulses, the extreme values (spikes) of the pulses creates EMI (Electromagnetic Interference). The *Spead Spectrum* function reduces the EMI generated by modulating the pulses so that the spikes of the pulses are reduced to flatter curves. It does so by varying the frequency so that it doesn't use any particular frequency for more than a moment. This reduces interference problems with other electronics in the area.
> 
> However, while enabling Spread Spectrum decreases EMI, system stability and performance may be slightly compromised. This may be especially true with timing-critical devices like clock-sensitive SCSI devices.
> 
> Some BIOSes offer a Smart Clock option. Instead of modulating the frequency of the pulses over time, Smart Clock turns off the AGP, PCI and SDRAM clock signals when not in use. Thus, EMI can be reduced without compromising system stability. As a bonus, using Smart Clock can also help reduce power consumption.
> 
> If you do not have any EMI problem, leave the setting at *Disabled* for optimal system stability and performance. But if you are plagued by EMI, use the *Smart Clock* setting if possible and settle for *Enabled* or one of the two other values if Smart Clock is not available. The percentage values denote the amount of jitter (variation) that the BIOS performs on the clock frequency. So, a lower value (0.25%) is comparatively better for system stability while a higher value (0.5%) is better for EMI reduction. Remember to *disable* Spread Spectrum if you are overclocking because even a 0.25% jitter can introduce a temporary boost in clockspeed of 25MHz (with a 1GHz CPU) which may just cause your overclocked processor to lock up. Or at least use the *Smart Clock* setting as that doesn't involve any modulation of the frequency.


I've always left it on without any issues.


----------



## exzacklyright

This good enough ?







h100 cooling.


----------



## phazer11

Ok... weird though my bios says to enable it if you're overclocking using the bclk


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> This good enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h100 cooling.


Thanks, accepted, nice overclock









Adding it to spreadsheet now, please give it a couple minutes to refresh.

Also disable Spread Spectrum and that will lock your Bus speed to 100.









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Ok... weird though my bios says to enable it if you're overclocking using the bclk


Like I said, I haven't had a single problem with it enabled. Try it for yourself


----------



## phazer11

I had it enabled before didn't notice any changes I wonder what it's actually for now.

Prime 95 blend has been running for 2 hours now highest temp is 81C on core 3, I started up coretemp v1.0RC2 and told it to kill the power at 85C. Currently it seems to be sitting right on the TDP 94.98-95W.

My C3 and C6 states are still enabled


----------



## csm725

What offset voltage do you recommend I start with for a 4GHz OC? This chip does 4.5 @ 1.37V.


----------



## phazer11

I don't know you might be able to get away with stock or +0.005v but first you may want to adjust your settings more, you can take a look at my settings if you want to try them they are on the last page.


----------



## breenemeister

Back again, this time with offset voltage and a 16 hour prime blend run at 4.8. I noticed that what the VID in realtemp was showing was almost exactly what I need for stability at 4.8. I ran offset with +.005. I wish there was an offset option for +-0.000.

XMP set in BIOS with BCLCK at 100 and memory voltage at 1.25v
CPU Core offset voltage of +.005
PLL set to 1.700
VRM Frequency at 350
Duty Control on Extreme
Phase Control on Extreme
CPU Current Capability at 140%
LLC on Ultra High
Pretty much everything else at default auto settings

During the run, VID would vary between 1.3511 and 1.3561. CPU-Z showed voltage anywhere from 1.344 to 1.352 to 1.360 (Screenshot shows 1.352). At idle after the run, CPU-Z showed 1.008 and 1.016 while VID was 1.0107. I haven't surfed around the web or anything like that on these settings yet, but I'm hoping for no idle BSODs given those voltages. In BIOS at full stock settings, the CPU vcore is usually 1.120.

After all this, I made one small change in BIOS just to see. I set voltage to offset and instead of +.005, I set it to auto. The machine booted at 1.54 vcore in CPU-Z at the Windows desktop! I quickly took care of it. Anyway, off to the screenshots.

BIOS settings first:






16 Hour Prime Stable
Temps 64 73 71 68


Idle Screenshots



Sorry for the gigantic post. Next step is to see how far, if at all, I can lower PLL and still be stable. Then I'm going to work on a 24/7 4.5 or 4.6 OC, haven't decided which to shoot for yet. Whenever I get some watercooling, I'll probably see what it takes to make 5.0 stable.

I previously tried to get 4.8 stable with 1.355 manual voltage, but couldn't make it through Prime 95 for 12 hours. Got a BSOD 124 after 3 hours. I upped VCCIO slightly and 1792 failed in 3 minutes. I set VCCIO back to auto and raised RAM voltage to 1.275, but got a 3b BSOD after 25 minutes of 1792. Therefore, I feel like I've gotten vcore as low as I can for 4.8.

Thanks for all the good info in this post. Hopefully, something I've shown here is useful to someone.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> matrix can u give me some info
> did the silver arrow allow u to put ripjaws x or u have to put them in corner slots?


I have the RipJaws X in slots 2 and 4. The fan will prevent the front 140mm from being positioned correctly, and theoretically the cooling performance should not suffer. You can place the RAM in 1 and 3 or 2 and 4, but I reckon it would still make contact with the fan no matter what configuration. If you are ok with that, the second step is to make sure that your left side panel can fit correctly with the fan protruding (about half an inch sticking out) slightly beyond the end of the heat sink.


----------



## phazer11

Crapped out at 6 hours /- a few minutes

EDIT: Fairly certain it was the tempsmakes sense I suppose last time I ran Prime it made the CPU run 20-30C hotter than when it's folding. I'm going to reset and retry after turn down thermostat and upping ceiling fan speed.I

fiddled a bit and by changing some of the DIGI+WRM settings I found something intriging.

I set Duty Control to T.Probe instead of my customary Extreme,then I set Phase Control to Manual Adjustment - Ultra Fast and finally VRM Frequency to 410After

I did all of that temps dropped down 15-30C and voltages from 1.432-1.44v down to 1.416-1.424v, if this run passes the temps from coretemp are more accurate as I started it first (coretemp has been updated fyi)


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc343*
> 
> 
> Appears I may have the wrong memory screen up. I can get another if necessary. 16GB RAM, 4 sticks, 800Mhz 9/9/9/24/2T.


Very nice temps, using a h100. But this kinda confuses me, im on a $500 custom loop with the same voltage and i average at 74c.
Its definitely not my loop or the seating. These seem really low temps. Teach me how to obtain such coolness.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> Very nice temps, using a h100. But this kinda confuses me, im on a $500 custom loop with the same voltage and i average at 74c.
> Its definitely not my loop or the seating. These seem really low temps. Teach me how to obtain such coolness.


Lap the chip and lap the heatsink that attaches to the chip... Then use like MX-4 or MX-2.


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Lap the chip and lap the heatsink that attaches to the chip... Then use like MX-4 or MX-2.


Heatsink is lapped and im using AS5... you think hes lapped his chip ? or his block?


----------



## frezaina

well i got the 2500k stable on 4.4 for 14 hours and 21 min. with 7.4gb ram. going for 4.5 ghz!


----------



## croSSeduP

See my Mr. Blue specs. I have my proc OC'd to 4.6 GHz and it ran the stress tests all stable - 1344, 1792, and 12 hours on blend using Prime95. All came back stable with the way I have it currently set. However, about half the time when I boot my machine, it has to restart. It doesn't get to the post screen, it just starts and runs for about 3-5 seconds, shuts down and waits for another 3-5 seconds, re-boots and the 2nd time it always posts, and goes to Windows. Is this bad? Is my OC unstable?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> Very nice temps, using a h100. But this kinda confuses me, im on a $500 custom loop with the same voltage and i average at 74c.
> Its definitely not my loop or the seating. These seem really low temps. Teach me how to obtain such coolness.


Could be lapped chip and block. Could also be lower ambient temps. and that he has pretty low voltage for 5Ghz.
Judging by that screenshot tho, his paste seems a bit uneven, 13 degree variance across the cores; temps could probably be even better.


----------



## echohack

Quick question. Im at 4.6Ghz right now and due to heat i dont want to go higher. I use my pc only for gaming. Would disabling HT and OC to 5.0 give me a better gaming experience? Or keep it at 4.6 and HT enabled? I play BF3 mostly. Using 2600k


----------



## Celcius

edit: nvm


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Back again, this time with offset voltage and a 16 hour prime blend run at 4.8. I noticed that what the VID in realtemp was showing was almost exactly what I need for stability at 4.8. I ran offset with +.005. I wish there was an offset option for +-0.000.
> snip~


Lol no worries, very informative +rep. Will update it now, thanks again.


----------



## Bodankles

Here is my 4.5ghz stable overclock submission:


----------



## munaim1

Welcome to OCN Bodankles, unfortunately you need atleast Realtemp 3.67.


----------



## phazer11

Ok I know how you did most of that but how did you change your windows text color to blue (I'll probably find it in normal windows settings)

Anyways I have a question which is more at fault for vdrop/vdroop the motherboard or the processor? I never looked into it because it wasn't a problem for me.


----------



## skyline159

Hi all,
I got some problems with my new rig. I OCed it to 4.8Ghz at 1.42v using offset voltage and everything seems fine (Prime stable for 6hrs, I cant leave it runs overnight so I must turn it off). In the morning when I power on, it double post and then freeze at the windows boot logo. so I press the reset button and it still freeze at the windows boot logo. But if I disable PLL Overvoltage and set the ratio back to 46 (my chip cant boot above 46 with PLL disabled), everything is normal and it boots fine, even after a cold power on.

So I guess when double post happen, BIOS messed up and the PLL Overvoltage got disabled because it behave just like when I tried to set the ratio to 47 or above with PLL Overvoltage disable, Windows will freeze at the boot logo. I wonder if anyone has experienced this and what can I do to fix this.

My BIOS settings are:

C3/C6 - *Disabled*
LLC - *Ultra High*
CPU Current Capability - *140%*
Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
VRM Frequency - Manual - *350*
Offset Voltage *+0.050*
CPU Sread Spectrum - *Enabled*
Everything else is set on Auto

I'm using the latest BIOS v2001

Sorry for my bad English, if something is not clear pls tell me, I will explain further









Thanks for your help.


----------



## phazer11

As I tried to ask before the maintenance.

Did you turn on auto pll overvoltage?


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> Very nice temps, using a h100. But this kinda confuses me, im on a $500 custom loop with the same voltage and i average at 74c.
> Its definitely not my loop or the seating. These seem really low temps. Teach me how to obtain such coolness.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be lapped chip and block. Could also be lower ambient temps. and that he has pretty low voltage for 5Ghz.
> Judging by that screenshot tho, his paste seems a bit uneven, 13 degree variance across the cores; temps could probably be even better.
Click to expand...

Core temp varience is more to do with activity in the cores other than prime..
Boot into windows safe mode, and watch your temps even out.

_Sent from my iPhone4s using the Tapatalk forum app_


----------



## dartuil

can you help me oc a 2300 man?
no need alot maybe 3.4ghz if i can would be good


----------



## phazer11

At above poster what have you tried before? I would recommend you read Clunk's guide and try some of the things he lists in there for overclocking with a locked multiplier. You Can Find it Here Other than that all I can really recommend is using ASUS's built in Auto Tune through the AI suite II and then dialing down the voltages until you're stable but also not going to fry your chip.

Anyways my current run of blend has been going for 10 hours and 45 minutes, though I think one of my motherboards sensors is going bad it says my motherboard temp is 123C.

Again which is more to blame for vdrop/vdroop the processor or the motherboard? Currently during my Blend run the voltage is fluxuating between 1.432-1.456v on a manual voltage of 1.45v through the BIOS.

Though it generally either stays at 1.44v or 1.456v with 1.32v being the third most frequent.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Here
> Forgot to post this yesterday.


It would appear as if I have some degradation after folding pretty much 24/7 @1.41v 4.7GHz

New submission.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Again which is more to blame for vdrop/vdroop the processor or the motherboard? Currently during my Blend run the voltage is fluxuating between 1.432-1.456v on a manual voltage of 1.45v through the BIOS.
> Though it generally either stays at 1.44v or 1.456v with 1.32v being the third most frequent.


I believe it is the motherboard. vdroop/vdrop is normal, everyone get's it, LLC is there to compensate the droop and it seems like it's doing a good job for you.


----------



## phazer11

Heard of any degradation? I think mine did.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Heard of any degradation? I think mine did.


Nope, even those that fold 24/7. I don't think your's degraded either. By the way I'll update your entry in a mo.


----------



## phazer11

If it's not degraded then why can't I get it to do 4.8 at 1.408v like it did before? My new settings are.

VCCSA: 0.90000v

VVCIO: 1.00000v

CPU PLL: 1.75000v

PCH: 1.05v

Load Line Calibration: Ultra High

Current Capability: 140%

Spread Spectrum: Disabled

VRM: Manual 410

Phase Control: Manual -> Ultra Fast

T-Control: T.Probe

Auto PLL Overvoltage: Disabled

Manual Vcore: 1.45v (actual 1.432-1.456)

RAM Timings: 9-9-9-24

RAM Frequency: 1600

Ram Voltage: 1.55v

RAM Amount: 4GB

Odd I know I set PLL to 1.5000v


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> If it's not degraded then why can't I get it to do 4.8 at 1.408v like it did before? My new settings are.


Too many variables to consider. You've pretty changed a lot of things in the BIOS. If you used the same exact BIOS settings 6 months ago without changing a single thing and prime refused to be stable (after a few times of priming) then yeah that's what I would call degradation.


----------



## phazer11

The thing is I had to make those changes in order to get it 4.8 ghz and blend stable, I just checked my list, I made presets for my 4.7 Ghz Prime Stable and 4.8 Prime Stable that was submitted in my last submission and it wouldn't allow me to get to 4.8.


----------



## UNOE

I remember seeing some where to do custom blend and a certain two numbers for FTT sizes. This was to only be ran for 30 minutes or something and they where good indications of stability. But for the life of me I can't find where I read this and where the FTT sizes where. I'm starting a new overclock and I'm slowly bumping it up don't want to run prime for hours. Can someone show me information on this ?


----------



## dartmed

My mild overclock on air cooling .



But I have a question... CPUZ always displays lower Vcore than the one that I have set in the MSI Bios. For example on the above overclock my set Vcore is 1.255 (My 1.250 Errored on hour 11....) . Is this displayed Vcore a bug of CPUZ or is there somthing wrong with my mobo ...?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I remember seeing some where to do custom blend and a certain two numbers for FTT sizes. This was to only be ran for 30 minutes or something and they where good indications of stability. But for the life of me I can't find where I read this and where the FTT sizes where. I'm starting a new overclock and I'm slowly bumping it up don't want to run prime for hours. Can someone show me information on this ?


Its the 1344 and 1792 FFT's.

selct custom blend
Number of torure threads to run = 4 (2500k) 8 (2600k)
Min FTT size = 1344
Max FFT size 1344
Memory to use = 7000

Do the same for the 1792 and just change both FFT sizes and run each test for 15-30mins each.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartmed*
> 
> My mild overclock on air cooling .
> 
> 
> 
> But I have a question... CPUZ always displays lower Vcore than the one that I have set in the MSI Bios. For example on the above overclock my set Vcore is 1.255 (My 1.250 Errored on hour 11....) . Is this displayed Vcore a bug of CPUZ or is there somthing wrong with my mobo ...?


Will add your entry, thank you for contributing.

The lower voltage in windows (cpu-z) represents vdroop which is perfectly normal. LLC (Load Line Calibration) can help reduce that droop.

Thanks again. Welcome to OCN and the Stable Club


----------



## dartmed

Quote:


> Thanks again. Welcome to OCN and the Stable Club


I thank all of you for the awesome info . I will try and tick better to see if I can get to 4.5 on my current cooling. Haven't messed with LLC yet (my Vdroop is on auto since current bios version doesn't have High option).

Again thank all of you for the incredible input


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartmed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again. Welcome to OCN and the Stable Club
> 
> 
> 
> I thank all of you for the awesome info . I will try and tick better to see if I can get to 4.5 on my current cooling. Haven't messed with LLC yet (my Vdroop is on auto since current bios version doesn't have High option).
> 
> Again thank all of you for the incredible input
Click to expand...

Please go to 'my profile' and fill in your system spec so we know what you're running









You're most welcome


----------



## McLaren_F1

New Prime95 v27.1 Build 1
ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v271.zip

Quote:


> A very early pre-beta prime95 version 27.1 is available. It has support for most, but not all AVX FFT lengths. I have not done any of the 64-bit optimizations.
> 
> I've been using this version on my Sandy Bridge for the last few days without incident. You are free to do so too. I'm fairly confident it will produce valid results as it has passed some torture testing and QA runs. If you do not have a Sandy Bridge CPU (or maybe a Bulldozer) there is absolutely no reason to download this version. In fact it would be dangerous to do so as I have not tested the SSE2 or x87 FFTs to see if I've broken something!


----------



## cjc75

Uhm, probably a dumb question, but...

Where does one get RealTemp v3.6*7* ?

I google RealTemp and the only versions I see on the main download sites, is only 3.6*0*...

So how can there be a 3.6*7* if the latest available is only 3.6*0*?


----------



## UNOE

Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*
> 
> New Prime95 v27.1 Build 1
> ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v271.zip
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A very early pre-beta prime95 version 27.1 is available. It has support for most, but not all AVX FFT lengths. I have not done any of the 64-bit optimizations.
> 
> I've been using this version on my Sandy Bridge for the last few days without incident. You are free to do so too. I'm fairly confident it will produce valid results as it has passed some torture testing and QA runs. If you do not have a Sandy Bridge CPU (or maybe a Bulldozer) there is absolutely no reason to download this version. In fact it would be dangerous to do so as I have not tested the SSE2 or x87 FFTs to see if I've broken something!
Click to expand...

Thanks bud, I'll give it a go in the weekend







+rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Uhm, probably a dumb question, but...
> 
> Where does one get RealTemp v3.6*7* ?
> 
> I google RealTemp and the only versions I see on the main download sites, is only 3.6*0*...
> 
> So how can there be a 3.6*7* if the latest available is only 3.6*0*?


Here's the latest beta version (3.69.1): http://majorgeeks.com/Real_Temp_d6098.html









Quote:


> *UPDATED OP*
> 
> Moved the download's section and made it a little more visible , so no excuses


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Uhm, probably a dumb question, but...
> 
> Where does one get RealTemp v3.6*7* ?
> 
> I google RealTemp and the only versions I see on the main download sites, is only 3.6*0*...
> 
> So how can there be a 3.6*7* if the latest available is only 3.6*0*?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the latest beta version (3.69.1): http://majorgeeks.com/Real_Temp_d6098.html
Click to expand...

Ah hah!

So it looks like TechPowerUp is no longer producing this utility then...

Thank you very much!


----------



## cjc75

Oh also one more thing...

I am working on pushing my new 2500K; using some of the info and advice I've read in this thread...

I'm up to pushing it at 4.0ghz right now, with no changes to the vCore; and am running a Prime blend test.

Worker #3 is gradually falling behind the other Workers now while going into the 800000 iterations of the 8K Self Test, now lagging about 4 minutes behind the others. For example its on Test 8, while all the others are on Test 12... they turn to Test 13, and it finally changes to Test 9... and so on.

The others went all the way up to Test 19, and then said they past... then right after that, Worker 3 stopped at Test 15, and said it passed... and now they've all moved on to 560000 iterations of the 10K self test...

I've never seen one of the workers lag behind so much like that though, nor have I ever seen one skip a bunch of tests that the others completed, and just say "passed! I'm moving on now!" ...

Is that.... _normal_?

Or is this some sort of an ominous hint from that particular Worker, that there ... _might_, be a potential problem with the particular Core its working on?

*EDIT* - _Ok Nevermind... it just whizzed through the 10K tests without any problems and is now on the 896K Tests...another 10 minutes and its run for an hour... good enough for me, for now, to get back to my gaming and then I'll let it run some more overnight later..._


----------



## croSSeduP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> See my Mr. Blue specs. I have my proc OC'd to 4.6 GHz and it ran the stress tests all stable - 1344, 1792, and 12 hours on blend using Prime95. All came back stable with the way I have it currently set. However, about half the time when I boot my machine, it has to restart. It doesn't get to the post screen, it just starts and runs for about 3-5 seconds, shuts down and waits for another 3-5 seconds, re-boots and the 2nd time it always posts, and goes to Windows. Is this bad? Is my OC unstable?


ANYbody???


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> See my Mr. Blue specs. I have my proc OC'd to 4.6 GHz and it ran the stress tests all stable - 1344, 1792, and 12 hours on blend using Prime95. All came back stable with the way I have it currently set. However, about half the time when I boot my machine, it has to restart. It doesn't get to the post screen, it just starts and runs for about 3-5 seconds, shuts down and waits for another 3-5 seconds, re-boots and the 2nd time it always posts, and goes to Windows. Is this bad? Is my OC unstable?
> 
> 
> 
> ANYbody???
Click to expand...

Sorry bud,seems like your post got lost somewhere. Ummmmm.... have you tried updating your BIOS?

Can you post your BIOS settings as you have them so we can take a look. Cheers.


----------



## Invisible

Long read incoming, but please do help









So I've had this PC in my sig for about 2 months. On day one, I put up my 2500K at 4.5GHz at a fixed vCore of 1.325. The only thing I changed was the following:

Multiplier - 45
Turbo Boost Power - Manual
Short Duration Power Limit - 250
Long Duration Power Limit - 250
Core current Limit - 250
vCore - Fixed (1.325)

I didn't touch anything else, QPI/VTT, nothing else (except fan speed cause I wanted it to be quieter, but that has nothing to do with this). So I went for 2 months NO problems, but I BSOD'ed within two days with a 0x00000101 code. I'm like "Ok, just need more vCore." So I put it up to 1.35v and did Prime overnight. It did it for about 7 and a half hours and then BSOD'ed with 0x00000124. I woke up to my PC turned off, so I turned it back on, checked BlueScreenView, and found out the 124 code. Now I need help to determine how to fix this. I've never even seen QPI/VTT in my mobo (ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3) and have no idea how to fix this problem, so please do help. Also, this is what BSV showed.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Long read incoming, but please do help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've had this PC in my sig for about 2 months. On day one, I put up my 2500K at 4.5GHz at a fixed vCore of 1.325. The only thing I changed was the following:
> 
> Multiplier - 45
> Turbo Boost Power - Manual
> Short Duration Power Limit - 250
> Long Duration Power Limit - 250
> Core current Limit - 250
> vCore - Fixed (1.325)
> 
> I didn't touch anything else, QPI/VTT, nothing else (except fan speed cause I wanted it to be quieter, but that has nothing to do with this). So I went for 2 months NO problems, but I BSOD'ed within two days with a 0x00000101 code. I'm like "Ok, just need more vCore." So I put it up to 1.35v and did Prime overnight. It did it for about 7 and a half hours and then BSOD'ed with 0x00000124. I woke up to my PC turned off, so I turned it back on, checked BlueScreenView, and found out the 124 code. Now I need help to determine how to fix this. I've never even seen QPI/VTT in my mobo (ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3) and have no idea how to fix this problem, so please do help. Also, this is what BSV showed.


Try reading this thread: *BSOD 124 / IDLE Freezing on Sandy?*


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Try reading this thread: *BSOD 124 / IDLE Freezing on Sandy?*


That's a very nice thread you have there, but I'm sorry, I'm just not understanding some of it









I would prefer to use Offset, so when my CPU is idle, and it downclocks, it's not running 1.35v at 1.4GHz, but I don't understand how to use offset. When I choose offset, it says current voltage is about 1.272, and then a box comes up saying how much I would like to add to it. But the current voltage is usually different in the BIOS. Before I OC'ed, it was at about 1.172, and now when I check in BIOS whenever I put it to offset to check it, it is at 1.272. Can you explain to me how to use offset please, at 4.5GHz?

If I use offset though, would the only thing I need to do it just make my settings look like this?










Since I changed my vCore from 1.325 to 1.35, I haven't BSOD'ed since, except for the one time that I was stress testing for stabality with the new 1.35 voltage, and I got the 124 error.


----------



## AMC

munaim1,

Got the 2700K right now and really happy with it. 5ghz with 1.4V. the 2600K I have took 1.5V. Also I think the BSOD is because of the motherboard cooling as well. My vrm's with stress testing get ridiculously hot. With water cooling I will have to jimmy a way to get a fan on the vrm heatsink in the front and back of the motherboard.


----------



## croSSeduP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Sorry bud,seems like your post got lost somewhere. Ummmmm.... have you tried updating your BIOS?
> Can you post your BIOS settings as you have them so we can take a look. Cheers.


I actually rolled back my BIOS to the next earlier one because the newest BIOS was actually - IMO - a step back. It took away fan control two sys fan headers, took away EIST control, and some other stuff. I'd like to post some screen shots of my BIOS settings but this frustrating website is very unintuitive in some ways, in this case, how to post screenshots.


----------



## phazer11

maybe my vrms are the problem as well?

Anyways croSSwduP upload to photobucket and copy the forum img code.


----------



## Jeppzer

Guys.. OC'ing in windows is a blessing, since you get bluescreens with error codes to help you troubleshooting.

But with ubuntu, all it does is reboot without any error messages. Is the any software or hints on how I can check which option I need to change in order to get it stable?

(OC'ing Chopper rig in sig)


----------



## Invisible

Bumping my posts cause I'm worried about my OC









http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/6150#post_15952565
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/6150#post_15953976

Also, another question. Why is it that my vCore drops from 1.35 to about 1.264 whenever I start testing in Prime? I check CPU-Z before opening Prime, and it's at 1.35v, and then when I start Blend tests it drops to 1.264v. That could be what is causing my problems.


----------



## croSSeduP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> maybe my vrms are the problem as well?
> 
> Anyways croSSwduP upload to photobucket and copy the forum img code.


Uploaded pics to photobucket, but WTH is "the forum img code"??? This site needs some big-time improvements...


----------



## croSSeduP




----------



## shin4649

Thanks munaim1 for the compilation in the first post! I'm new to overclocking and you've made it extremely easy to follow with your post.

So I've been messing around with my new i5 2500k, and managed to get 4.8GHz with a vcore of ~1.392v, resulting in max temps of 66-70-71-68. I could probably push the vcore down a notch to get better temps, or increase the multiplier for a higher clock. Anyway, here's a screenshot for proof:



If anyone has any additional tips, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## v2ikemees

Hello guys , 1st time posting here. Played around with my 2500k a bit to get most of it with a low voltage.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Bumping my posts cause I'm worried about my OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/6150#post_15952565
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/6150#post_15953976
> 
> Also, another question. Why is it that my vCore drops from 1.35 to about 1.264 whenever I start testing in Prime? I check CPU-Z before opening Prime, and it's at 1.35v, and then when I start Blend tests it drops to 1.264v. That could be what is causing my problems.


I don't know your BIOS or motherboard brand well, so I'll let others who are more familiar with it answer that question. I bet if you dig through the first twenty pages of this thread that you'll find the answers you want though.

As for the voltage drop: This is normal behavior. It's called Vdroop and it's a design feature (OCers call it a flaw) in the Intel chip design.

You can reduce this effect by either increasing your Vcore significantly or by enabling LLC (Load Line Calibration) or increasing the amount of LLC. This will dampen the effects of Vdroop.

IF you are getting a BSOD 0x0101 then it is almost certainly due to under-voltage and may be happening during extreme Vdroop. If you are getting BSOD 0x0124 then it is either over or under voltage of Vcore or VTT (or whatever your board calls it, maybe VCC).

The 124s are more difficult, because when the CPU unloads from heavy load the voltage will spike above spec and cause a 124, or you can get a 124 from a no-load to load transient where the Vdroop becomes too severe.

Try LLC.


----------



## HBR1

Is this proof good enough to join the sandy stable club!? =D


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> munaim1,
> Got the 2700K right now and really happy with it. 5ghz with 1.4V. the 2600K I have took 1.5V. Also I think the BSOD is because of the motherboard cooling as well. My vrm's with stress testing get ridiculously hot. With water cooling I will have to jimmy a way to get a fan on the vrm heatsink in the front and back of the motherboard.


Sounds like a nice chip. I'm on my third 2700K and it's not as good as yours, unless a [email protected] chip can do 5.0 at 1.40 (no way). I see in your sig that you have some vdroop going on. What level of LLC are you running (if any)? Have you done a 12 hour prime blend to test stability? Was that one binned for you or did you just get lucky? I don't think it's worth my trouble and expense to go to the well yet another time.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Sounds like a nice chip. I'm on my third 2700K and it's not as good as yours, unless a [email protected] chip can do 5.0 at 1.40 (no way). I see in your sig that you have some vdroop going on. What level of LLC are you running (if any)? Have you done a 12 hour prime blend to test stability? Was that one binned for you or did you just get lucky? I don't think it's worth my trouble and expense to go to the well yet another time.


Yes I have some vdroop. I am using munaim's template for asus boards which uses the second highest LLC. I have only tested it for a couple hours now so I will do it later when I am not so busy . It is really the luck of the draw. My other 2600K was not that good. Needed 1.5V. Try for 5.0 and see what it needs. There is no point in getting another for such a little speed increase unless you bench.


----------



## als008

Well this is the latest incarnation of my 2500k Gaming rig.

Just put in the ASROCK z68 Extreme4 Gen3 board, and been playing with the overclock today. So far very happy.

5.0ghz @ 1.425v. Level 2 LLC. Running a H100 cooler. Looks like i might be able to go lwr with Vcore but looks good for now....


----------



## croSSeduP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*


HELLO????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## majin662

This won't be counted as I completely noobed it up on RealTemp version but still going to post anyway and then go back to the tweaking (properly with correct downloads and versions this time







) and then rerun the test.

Still worth posting though just to do it since I did run it for 12 hours. Started real temp a minute or more later than prime 95 hence the difference in time run





first image is all needed info

Second image is same but CPU-z is switched to MOBO screen

Like I said I know this won't be counted since i f'd up the real temp version but it was run so I am gonna post and I'll just push higher and see if I can not noob it up this time

cheers!!


----------



## croSSeduP

Can't get help here. Screw it.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Try reading this thread: *BSOD 124 / IDLE Freezing on Sandy?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very nice thread you have there, but I'm sorry, I'm just not understanding some of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to use Offset, so when my CPU is idle, and it downclocks, it's not running 1.35v at 1.4GHz, but I don't understand how to use offset. When I choose offset, it says current voltage is about 1.272, and then a box comes up saying how much I would like to add to it. But the current voltage is usually different in the BIOS. Before I OC'ed, it was at about 1.172, and now when I check in BIOS whenever I put it to offset to check it, it is at 1.272. Can you explain to me how to use offset please, at 4.5GHz?
> 
> If I use offset though, would the only thing I need to do it just make my settings look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I changed my vCore from 1.325 to 1.35, I haven't BSOD'ed since, except for the one time that I was stress testing for stabality with the new 1.35 voltage, and I got the 124 error.
Click to expand...

What don't you understand?

Offset voltage uses the VID as a base voltage and determines what load voltage you get, obviously you have to first know what load voltage you require before setting it. For example if your Load VID voltage (see realtemp) is around 1.385v and you require 1.355 then your offset voltage would be - 0.030v (1.385 - 0.030 = 1.355v).

The voltage difference between BIOS and cpu-z under load is called vdroop, to tackle that, you will have to use LLC. When using Offset it is advised to disable C3 and C6 report, so yeah like the pic you have posted.

Hope that helps









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> munaim1,
> 
> Got the 2700K right now and really happy with it. 5ghz with 1.4V. the 2600K I have took 1.5V. Also I think the BSOD is because of the motherboard cooling as well. My vrm's with stress testing get ridiculously hot. With water cooling I will have to jimmy a way to get a fan on the vrm heatsink in the front and back of the motherboard.


lucky you!!! sounds like a very good chip!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Guys.. OC'ing in windows is a blessing, since you get bluescreens with error codes to help you troubleshooting.
> 
> But with ubuntu, all it does is reboot without any error messages. Is the any software or hints on how I can check which option I need to change in order to get it stable?
> 
> (OC'ing Chopper rig in sig)


Not sure about Ubuntu, you should still be able to see what bluescreen error you get. Not sure how to disable auto restart from bluescreen with ubuntu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*


Nothing stands out regards to the whole windows freezing. Might be a good idea to get your HDD checked out and have you tried a fresh OS install? Does it do that whilst at stock settings?

Actually just realised that you have the DDR frequency set to auto, enable Extreme Memory profile and that should sort your RAM out atleast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shin4649*
> 
> Thanks munaim1 for the compilation in the first post! I'm new to overclocking and you've made it extremely easy to follow with your post.
> 
> So I've been messing around with my new i5 2500k, and managed to get 4.8GHz with a vcore of ~1.392v, resulting in max temps of 66-70-71-68. I could probably push the vcore down a notch to get better temps, or increase the multiplier for a higher clock. Anyway, here's a screenshot for proof:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any additional tips, I'd love to hear them!


Those temps look pretty good, nice overclock. Will add you to the spreadsheet in a mo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBR1*
> 
> Is this proof good enough to join the sandy stable club!? =D


Thanks bud, appreciate the contribution. Thanks again. Will be adding you in a mo









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> Can't get help here. Screw it.


Sorry bud, I've been a bit busy last few days. Apologies that I couldn't get back to you sooner.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 240 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *SPREADSHEET UPDATED*


----------



## dVeLoPe

I will leave it like this for now i guess dont really care to waste more money on light this month maybe after the new year ill push for 5ghz+ and get a real water loop insitead of this Hyper 212 add me!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> 
> I will leave it like this for now i guess dont really care to waste more money on light this month maybe after the new year ill push for 5ghz+ and get a real water loop insitead of this Hyper 212 add me!


You have a 2700k and you have HT turned off. What's the point. I'll never understand why someone would buy a chip with HT only to turn it off, when they could have saved some money and bought one that doesn't have HT. By the way, I'm thinking that high temp of 81c is too high for a voltage of 1.344. Something up there. Especially with HT off. I'd consider reseating that cooler!


----------



## dVeLoPe

because i dont need HT and WANT to have it incase i ever NEED it... plus i need more vcore for the same speed (stopped at around 1.384v) so i didnt want to risk overvolt degradaton


----------



## El_Capitan

Quick question regarding Prime95 custom tests. 80/90% of Available RAM used. I have 8GB RAM. In my Task Manager,

it shows:
Total = 8097
Cached = 1246
Available = 4808
Free = 3771

So is 90% of Available mean 4808 x .90 = 4327?

Or is it 90% of total RAM, so 8097 x .90 = 7287?


----------



## kevindd992002

Why do we need LLC when using Offset when in fact the Vcore "intentionally" drops when Speedstep and Offset are enabled?

Isn't LLC needed only for Manual voltage?


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why do we need LLC when using Offset when in fact the Vcore "intentionally" drops when Speedstep and Offset are enabled?
> Isn't LLC needed only for Manual voltage?


If you dont use use LLC then with medium cpu load the vdroop is low and the vcore is high. Vdroop is highest/vcore is lowest only if the cpu is under full load.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> Quick question regarding Prime95 custom tests. 80/90% of Available RAM used. I have 8GB RAM. In my Task Manager,
> 
> it shows:
> Total = 8097
> Cached = 1246
> Available = 4808
> Free = 3771
> 
> So is 90% of Available mean 4808 x .90 = 4327?
> 
> Or is it 90% of total RAM, so 8097 x .90 = 7287?


He is talking 90% of total RAM, so the way to do that would be to take the 4808 available and tell Prime95 to use 4808 (or slightly less, like 4750).

That being said, if your total memory is 8097 and you only have 4808 available, you might want to kill some processes before you run Prime95


----------



## HBR1

Guys, I have a question here..
My rigg is stable after prime95 and all..
But there is a slight difference during my windows login..

I used to have my OC settings at 4.1Ghz [1.185 Vcore] and start up was normal..
but eversince I changed it to 4.9Ghz [1.415 Vcore], my desktop seems to take a longer time to load up..

Is this normal?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> If you dont use use LLC then with medium cpu load the vdroop is low and the vcore is high. Vdroop is highest/vcore is lowest only if the cpu is under full load.


I can't visualize it. Can you give concrete value examples?


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I can't visualize it. Can you give concrete value examples?


Ok, hmm.

Without LLC.

Under full load vcore is lets say 1.304. Now when the cpu is not under full load but mediocre load the vcore might be like 1.360 or even more.

With LLC (Ultra High).

Under full load vcore is same 1.304. Under mediocre load it will be 1.332.

These are just numbers to show you what vcore does if no LLC is used. The actual numbers for your setup might vary depending on LLC level etc.

LLC doesn't let the vdroop get that high.

It's a bit hard for me to explain tho..


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I can't visualize it. Can you give concrete value examples?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, hmm.
> 
> Without LLC.
> 
> Under full load vcore is lets say 1.304. Now when the cpu is not under full load but mediocre load the vcore might be like 1.360 or even more.
> 
> With LLC (Ultra High).
> 
> Under full load vcore is same 1.304. Under mediocre load it will be 1.332.
> 
> These are just numbers to show you what vcore does if no LLC is used. The actual numbers for your setup might vary depending on LLC level etc.
> 
> LLC doesn't let the vdroop get that high.
> 
> It's a bit hard for me to explain tho..
Click to expand...

Well, yeah but the thing is there is no such thing as mediocre/medium load when speedstep is enabled, at least for the cpu. It is just full load or idle.

One more thing, what you're explaining is when vcore is set to manual. My main concern is when it is set to Offset where the Vcore will purposely change anyway.


----------



## SightUp

munaim1, did you post your new BIOS screenshots?


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, yeah but the thing is there is no such thing as mediocre/medium load when speedstep is enabled, at least for the cpu. It is just full load or idle.
> One more thing, what you're explaining is when vcore is set to manual. My main concern is when it is set to Offset where the Vcore will purposely change anyway.


I'm using offset voltage with LLC of High. Under full load my vcore is 1.304.
Screenshot shows no full load voltage. It sometimes jumps to 1.336 even.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> I'm using offset voltage with LLC of High. Under full load my vcore is 1.304.
> Screenshot shows no full load voltage. It sometimes jumps to 1.336 even.


In your screenshot, you can see that the multiplier is 45x. That alone indicate it is FULL LOAD. The fluctuation in voltage is normal because no DC voltage can be "fixed" at one single time. That is voltage fluctuation and not Vdroop







Evidently though, for munaim1, he's vcore is more controllable at High LLC than Ultra High LLC.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> If you dont use use LLC then with medium cpu load the vdroop is low and the vcore is high. Vdroop is highest/vcore is lowest only if the cpu is under full load.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't visualize it. Can you give concrete value examples?
Click to expand...

A picture is worth 1,000 words.



That explains it all and it even shows you what VID, Voffset, and load transients look like.

It is important to keep in mind that what LLC does is dampen the value of Vdroop, bringing it up closer to the Vidle or VID but that in turn will create more heat, consume more power, and in some cases can push you into breaking VIDmax on transients.

The reason for this is that Vdroop is actually a design feature of the CPU itself, so that during those oscillations of voltage immediately following a load transient, you don't exceed VID. So LLC is a mixed blessing; it will indeed reduce the chance of a low-out-of-spec voltage at load (low Vdroop) causing BSOD 0x0...0101 but it will also _require you to reduce your Voffset_ or else you will exceed VID on transient load changes (Causing BSOD 0x0....0124) and it puts more of a thermal load on your entire system.

My philosophy is to keep Vdroop as low as possible without BSOD 0x0...0101 happening and use as little LLC as possible.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> *Updating Spreadsheet*


_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 240 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*


----------



## dosas

I upgraded my cooling so this is my new submission if that's alright.


----------



## munaim1

Thanks bud, will update your submission. Thanks again.


----------



## Insomnihacks

This is my first post for overclocking. I'd just like to preface it with the fact that the main components were purchased used from OCN members, AT members, as well as Hard Forum members. The person that had this chip before me was XtremeCuztoms. I need to fine tune my O.C. certainly. I have a feeling that my thermal paste may be uneven. This shows in Real Temp as the temps are a bit off from core to core. Then again I'm merely a lurker that has been learning lol.

Overclock2.jpg 697k .jpg file


----------



## griffulas

Tons of good information in this thread. +Rep Munain1 really helped me get to where im at. Currently running prime 95 blend on my 2600k at 48x muti 1.4 vcore 1.7 pll. C-States off, HT off, temps around 75 c. Last night when i was working on x49 i was passing 20 min of 1344 FFT but 5 or so min into 1792 i was getting failures on 1 workers. Any tips to get stability at 4.9? I would like to get to 5.0 run 12-24 hrs of blend get some nice screenshots and dial it down to 4.6 or so for daily use.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> In your screenshot, you can see that the multiplier is 45x. That alone indicate it is FULL LOAD. The fluctuation in voltage is normal because no DC voltage can be "fixed" at one single time. That is voltage fluctuation and not Vdroop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently though, for munaim1, he's vcore is more controllable at High LLC than Ultra High LLC.


Tho with that test which I did for the screenshot the voltage never drops to 1.304 like under load with prime. It stays 1.328 and sometimes 1.320.

In the end the question remains. What's the point of using LLC with offset.


----------



## HBR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBR1*
> 
> Guys, I have a question here..
> My rigg is stable after prime95 and all..
> But there is a slight difference during my windows login..
> I used to have my OC settings at 4.1Ghz [1.185 Vcore] and start up was normal..
> but eversince I changed it to 4.9Ghz [1.415 Vcore], my desktop seems to take a longer time to load up..
> 
> Is this normal?


bump.. got ignored


----------



## compudaze

Try 4.8GHz instead. I've had issues with odd numbered multi's before. I can't say it's happened all the time, but it's worth a shot. Also, are you running with dynamic voltage? Do you have enough vcore for partial load?


----------



## HBR1

I'm not sure what do you mean by dynamic voltage but I assume "without offset" ?
if so, yeah im setting it without offsets for vcore..

and yeah I have enough vcore for full load 12 hours custom blend 1792 (14.5GB ram load)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnihacks*
> 
> This is my first post for overclocking. I'd just like to preface it with the fact that the main components were purchased used from OCN members, AT members, as well as Hard Forum members. The person that had this chip before me was XtremeCuztoms. I need to fine tune my O.C. certainly. I have a feeling that my thermal paste may be uneven. This shows in Real Temp as the temps are a bit off from core to core. Then again I'm merely a lurker that has been learning lol.
> 
> Overclock2.jpg 697k .jpg file


Thanks for the entry, I'll add it to the spreadsheet. Welcome to the club.









In terms of the overclock and tweaking, could you post your BIOS settings for that overclock so that we can see what you have done so far.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griffulas*
> 
> Tons of good information in this thread. +Rep Munain1 really helped me get to where im at. Currently running prime 95 blend on my 2600k at 48x muti 1.4 vcore 1.7 pll. C-States off, HT off, temps around 75 c. Last night when i was working on x49 i was passing 20 min of 1344 FFT but 5 or so min into 1792 i was getting failures on 1 workers. Any tips to get stability at 4.9? I would like to get to 5.0 run 12-24 hrs of blend get some nice screenshots and dial it down to 4.6 or so for daily use.


Have a thorough read of my guide, it'll help with in regards to those FFT's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> In your screenshot, you can see that the multiplier is 45x. That alone indicate it is FULL LOAD. The fluctuation in voltage is normal because no DC voltage can be "fixed" at one single time. That is voltage fluctuation and not Vdroop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently though, for munaim1, he's vcore is more controllable at High LLC than Ultra High LLC.
> 
> 
> 
> Tho with that test which I did for the screenshot the voltage never drops to 1.304 like under load with prime. It stays 1.328 and sometimes 1.320.
> 
> In the end the question remains. What's the point of using LLC with offset.
Click to expand...

I understand what you're saying but I think it allows a little more control over the load vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HBR1*
> 
> Guys, I have a question here..
> My rigg is stable after prime95 and all..
> But there is a slight difference during my windows login..
> I used to have my OC settings at 4.1Ghz [1.185 Vcore] and start up was normal..
> but eversince I changed it to 4.9Ghz [1.415 Vcore], my desktop seems to take a longer time to load up..
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> bump.. got ignored
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply, seems that your post got lost somewhere. Anyway, regarding the slow boot at a higher overclock, are the results consistent? try clearing the CMOS and seeing if that helps. Also update the BIOS if you haven't already done so and you could also try a chkdsk to see if your HDD is all good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HBR1*
> 
> I'm not sure what do you mean by dynamic voltage but I assume "without offset" ?
> if so, yeah im setting it without offsets for vcore..
> 
> and yeah I have enough vcore for full load 12 hours custom blend 1792 (14.5GB ram load)


Did you run the 1792 for 12hours? Have you ran a *standard* blend with upto 90% of RAM for atleast 12hours?

There are far more calculations than just the 1344 and 1792 FFT's. Please from now on use the standard blend test (upto 90% available RAM if you want) to test for stability and gain entry to club.

People are putting too much faith on these FFT's, if you test them further you will probably see that they're not that reliable anyway. For some it works great but for others it doesn't.


----------



## jsymack

hi guys

just got a 2700k so i'd thought I'd check this forum out

everyone is great! got a few members to help me out with my OC settings

Here is my first submission @ 4.7 Ghz.

trying hard to get to 5.0 but doesn't look like it is going to happen. If you have any tips..please share~

thanks


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsymack*
> 
> 
> hi guys
> just got a 2700k so i'd thought I'd check this forum out
> everyone is great! got a few members to help me out with my OC settings
> Here is my first submission @ 4.7 Ghz.
> trying hard to get to 5.0 but doesn't look like it is going to happen. If you have any tips..please share~
> thanks


Maybe I'm wrong but those temps for H100 looks kind of high...


----------



## dasfast

Finally got some voltage issues worked out. I'm pleased with this build and hope it lasts a good while for me.


----------



## KoSoVaR

I'm ready to do this. I'm satisfied with my results, but I've been able to go higher, just not get this thing stable. Also the room I've been testing in has been a little warm due to the cold weather the past week or so... I did manage to hit TJ Max and force a restart while volting to 1.40 @ 50x100.

Here's my submission. My voltage is at 1.330v in BIOS I believe. It's either that or 1.325, which I'll have to restart to check. I would just take either... it is stable on either.

Also I did some of the changes mentioned in the first post on PLL and a few of the other settings which has actually been great for stability.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> A picture is worth 1,000 words.
> 
> That explains it all and it even shows you what VID, Voffset, and load transients look like.
> It is important to keep in mind that what LLC does is dampen the value of Vdroop, bringing it up closer to the Vidle or VID but that in turn will create more heat, consume more power, and in some cases can push you into breaking VIDmax on transients.
> The reason for this is that Vdroop is actually a design feature of the CPU itself, so that during those oscillations of voltage immediately following a load transient, you don't exceed VID. So LLC is a mixed blessing; it will indeed reduce the chance of a low-out-of-spec voltage at load (low Vdroop) causing BSOD 0x0...0101 but it will also _require you to reduce your Voffset_ or else you will exceed VID on transient load changes (Causing BSOD 0x0....0124) and it puts more of a thermal load on your entire system.
> My philosophy is to keep Vdroop as low as possible without BSOD 0x0...0101 happening and use as little LLC as possible.


Thank you for posting these info but this is already a known fact for most of us here. But the main question here why use LLC when you are using Offset mode AND INTEL SPEEDSTEP TECHNOLOGY. With Speedstep and Offset, your Idle voltage is way way lower than when using Manual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> Tho with that test which I did for the screenshot the voltage never drops to 1.304 like under load with prime. It stays 1.328 and sometimes 1.320.
> In the end the question remains. What's the point of using LLC with offset.


Yes, exactly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I understand what you're saying but I think it allows a little more control over the load vcore.


What do you exactly mean by "controllable"? Controllable in terms of?


----------



## gelarman

Hi Everyone,i want to participate in this thread but i dont now how.
i just download the newest prime V26.6 build3 64bit but which test did i should use,if it the custom one what is the setting?
in my place we were tell that to test stability the best is to use IBT for intel for at least 10 loop at maximum setting.
does using Prime95 for 12 hours is equal with 10 loop of IBT,i mean would it be stable enough for gaming 4 hour straight?
i have try to search the web but i have not find a definitive answer and when i try to click the opinnion on IBT/LinX on the first page it just wont open,it just back to the top page i dont know why
because i often experienced a sudden BSOD after 8-12 hour from my pc start and i dont know why.
some tell me that it is not stable enough,but it pass 10 loop of IBT at max setting,i have check and double check,it frustating me out
right now im at 4.5ghz @1.38V at load max temp 88C with IBT,i live in Jakarta indonesia with no AC its very hot here even at night.
im sorry for my bad english thx before


----------



## zzzzzzzzzz0

Hey everyone! I could use a bit of help.

I'm trying to overclock my 2500k (my first build and overclock), but can't seem to find a way to change the LLC setting on my ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z. Currently, whenever I set a processor voltage, it shows up in CPU-Z as being from .004V to .008 V greater than what I set in the BIOS when the processor is under "Blend" in Prime95. This appears to be a rather large vdroop, based on what I've seen. Any suggestions as to how to change this setting? I hope to overclock 4.7-4.8 Ghz, as I was able to run Prime95 for about 2 hours at 4.8 Ghz with temperatures mostly under 70 degrees C. Cooling with an H50, voltage of about 1.400 for that run (as best I can remember.)

Any advice you have about this particular topic or overclocking in general is vastly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I understand what you're saying but I think it allows a little more control over the load vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you exactly mean by "controllable"? Controllable in terms of?
Click to expand...

For me the load the voltage fluctuates a little less and when using LLC you don't have to compensate the offset voltage by much. It's there for a reason, so why not use it? Ultra high LLC vs High LLC, you read that over at my BSOD thread. It helps with the idle voltage but still keeps it much lower than the load voltage. Please read up and come up with your own conclusion. There is no right way except for trying it yourself and seeing what works best for *YOU*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gelarman*
> 
> Hi Everyone,i want to participate in this thread but i dont now how.
> i just download the newest prime V26.6 build3 64bit but which test did i should use,if it the custom one what is the setting?
> in my place we were tell that to test stability the best is to use IBT for intel for at least 10 loop at maximum setting.
> does using Prime95 for 12 hours is equal with 10 loop of IBT,i mean would it be stable enough for gaming 4 hour straight?
> i have try to search the web but i have not find a definitive answer and when i try to click the opinnion on IBT/LinX on the first page it just wont open,it just back to the top page i dont know why
> because i often experienced a sudden BSOD after 8-12 hour from my pc start and i dont know why.
> some tell me that it is not stable enough,but it pass 10 loop of IBT at max setting,i have check and double check,it frustating me out
> right now im at 4.5ghz @1.38V at load max temp 88C with IBT,i live in Jakarta indonesia with no AC its very hot here even at night.
> im sorry for my bad english thx before


Prime 95 with upto 90% available RAM is far better than IBT. Run prime blend or custom blend with upto 90% of RAM, instruction on how to do so are in the Rules section.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzzzzzzzz0*
> 
> Hey everyone! I could use a bit of help.
> 
> I'm trying to overclock my 2500k (my first build and overclock), but can't seem to find a way to change the LLC setting on my ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z. Currently, whenever I set a processor voltage, it shows up in CPU-Z as being from .004V to .008 V greater than what I set in the BIOS when the processor is under "Blend" in Prime95. This appears to be a rather large vdroop, based on what I've seen. Any suggestions as to how to change this setting? I hope to overclock 4.7-4.8 Ghz, as I was able to run Prime95 for about 2 hours at 4.8 Ghz with temperatures mostly under 70 degrees C. Cooling with an H50, voltage of about 1.400 for that run (as best I can remember.)
> 
> Any advice you have about this particular topic or overclocking in general is vastly appreciated. Thanks!


LLC is load line calibration. try and reduce the vdroop as much as possible and work around that. By the way what LLC level did you try? Ultra high? If so that would be the best one to use to reduce the vdroop as much as possible.

*jsymack
dasfast
KoSoVaR*
Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated - Welcome to the club people*


_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## munaim1

After many requests, here are my settings for this particular chip (2500k) - 1.440/1.448v 5GHZ on M4E with new 2105 BIOS:



Spoiler: Maximus IV Extreme 2105 BIOS - 2500k @ 5GHZ


----------



## jsymack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong but those temps for H100 looks kind of high...


you are right

any ideas what i can do?

its a push pull config and using intake / exhaust fan setup on my case

the room temps are pretty cool too


----------



## SightUp

I wasn't able to stabilize it sadly at the same voltages. CPU-Z read 1.504v and of course I am unwilling to use that much voltage for a 24/7 overclock. But this did help me with a few other tweaks that I think will help stabilize a lower 4.8Ghz overclock.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> For me the load the voltage fluctuates a little less and when using LLC you don't have to compensate the offset voltage by much. It's there for a reason, so why not use it? Ultra high LLC vs High LLC, you read that over at my BSOD thread. It helps with the idle voltage but still keeps it much lower than the load voltage. Please read up and come up with your own conclusion. There is no right way except for trying it yourself and seeing what works best for *YOU*


Ok, I'm so sorry if I keep on pestering you. It's just that I haven't had the time to install the OS on my computer yet after changing motherboard from P8Z68-V to P8Z68-V/GEN3 and SSD from Corsair Force GT to Crucial M4. So that's why I have these questions.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsymack*
> 
> you are right
> any ideas what i can do?
> its a push pull config and using intake / exhaust fan setup on my case
> the room temps are pretty cool too


Maybe try to reapply the TIM. I'm not very familiar with water cooling systems tho. The first and best bet is to try reapplying tim. If that doesn't work then try something else. Also get a good tim too.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thank you for posting these info but this is already a known fact for most of us here. But the main question here why use LLC when you are using Offset mode AND INTEL SPEEDSTEP TECHNOLOGY. With Speedstep and Offset, your Idle voltage is way way lower than when using Manual.


You are welcome. I had to use 25% LLC or else I had stability problems. No matter what I did with my offsets and my VCC I had random BSODs from time to time. A minimum 25% LLC bump fixed the stability issues without causing me any problems with Error 0x0...0101 BSOD due to under-voltage during Vdroop. Higher offsets would have worked but they actually caused me some throttling issues and were reducing my performance while increasing my heat. By keeping the voltages lower at peak and adding the LLC I was able to get more performance with less throttling at lower temperatures for a more efficient overclock.

Every system is unique. *shrug* To get mine 18+ Prime95 hour stable I had to do it this way. (Also stable 24/7 folding, IBT, Memtest, etc)


----------



## AeroZ

Do you want my BIOS template too?


----------



## csm725

Munaim!
A couple of questions!
Regarding your OC, I assume 1.5875 was your optimal PLL?
Also, at a 45x OC, Internal PLL OV should be Enabled on a P67 Pro, yes?


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Munaim!
> A couple of questions!
> Regarding your OC, I assume 1.5875 was your optimal PLL?
> Also, at a 45x OC, Internal PLL OV should be Enabled on a P67 Pro, yes?


Internal PLL OV should be enabled only if you can't boot into windows. Otherwise leave it to disabled.


----------



## SightUp

Temps are the only thing that kills a CPU right? Or is the alone fact that there is voltage surging through it also effect it? I can run 1.5v and keep the temps, under stress testing and while gaming, under 68c with my cooling setup. What should I do here?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> For me the load the voltage fluctuates a little less and when using LLC you don't have to compensate the offset voltage by much. It's there for a reason, so why not use it? Ultra high LLC vs High LLC, you read that over at my BSOD thread. It helps with the idle voltage but still keeps it much lower than the load voltage. Please read up and come up with your own conclusion. There is no right way except for trying it yourself and seeing what works best for *YOU*
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm so sorry if I keep on pestering you. It's just that I haven't had the time to install the OS on my computer yet after changing motherboard from P8Z68-V to P8Z68-V/GEN3 and SSD from Corsair Force GT to Crucial M4. So that's why I have these questions.
Click to expand...

No worries, sometimes the best course of action is to try it out and see what happens. It's not like you're playing with crazy voltages. Most of the settings in the motherboard I tried myself 'just to see what happens - whether or not it helps or not' and also used a few recommendations off a few experienced overclockers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want my BIOS template too?


Cheer's bud, I'll add you later on in the evening. Yeah sure, would certainly appreciate your BIOS template. Thanks again.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Munaim!
> A couple of questions!
> Regarding your OC, I assume 1.5875 was your optimal PLL?
> Also, at a 45x OC, Internal PLL OV should be Enabled on a P67 Pro, yes?


yeah 1.5875v worked best for me. As AeroZ mentioned, only use PLL overvoltage if the multi has trouble booting to windows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Temps are the only thing that kills a CPU right? Or is the alone fact that there is voltage surging through it also effect it? I can run 1.5v and keep the temps, under stress testing and while gaming, under 68c with my cooling setup. What should I do here?


Both Voltage and temps can hurt a CPU, If you're going to be upgrading your chip soon ie. Ivy then yeah run it at 1.5v. Just an estimate, but running it 1.5v without folding on it, could last you at least 3-4years with the temps you get, maybe even more, it's hard to say. Just do what you're comfortable with.


----------



## csm725

Alright. My chip needed Internall PLL OV enabled on my old mobo to boot at 45x, so I'll enable it here too. I am excited to get the rig really 12 hours stable.
I am deliberating whether to OC to 4.5 or 4GHz


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Alright. My chip needed Internall PLL OV enabled on my old mobo to boot at 45x, so I'll enable it here too. I am excited to get the rig really 12 hours stable.
> I am deliberating whether to OC to 4.5 or 4GHz


go for 5ghz lol









Ivy is around the corner!! how long you planning on keeping your chip?

I'm going transfer my chip to my other rig and get Ivy as son as it comes out


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> go for 5ghz lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy is around the corner!! how long you planning on keeping your chip?
> I'm going transfer my chip to my other rig and get Ivy as son as it comes out


And keep your motherboard?







I hope the difference of the new chipset vs. the current chipsets now is minimal.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsymack*
> 
> you are right
> any ideas what i can do?
> its a push pull config and using intake / exhaust fan setup on my case
> the room temps are pretty cool too


Reapply the TIM, and make sure you're getting good airflow through your case.
I'm peaking at 72c at [email protected] on the pre-applied TIM that comes with the H100.


----------



## hour1702

Hey everyone, I would really like it if you could tell me any way I could get my overclock a bit higher. I'm a first-time OCer. Currently I'm running a 2500k at 4.4 GHz with 1.380 vcore, 1.050 QPI/Vtt, and CPU PLL at 1.800v, LLC enabled, and everything set to auto. My memory is using an XMP profile. Is there any way I could get my OC to about 4.7 to 5.0?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hour1702*
> 
> Hey everyone, I would really like it if you could tell me any way I could get my overclock a bit higher. I'm a first-time OCer. Currently I'm running a 2500k at 4.4 GHz with 1.380 vcore, 1.050 QPI/Vtt, and CPU PLL at 1.800v, LLC enabled, and everything set to auto. My memory is using an XMP profile. Is there any way I could get my OC to about 4.7 to 5.0?


If you're positive that your 1.380Vcore is as low as possible at your 4.4 GHz, then I would doubt that you'll make 4.7 to 5.0 on any sane voltage.

I suspect that you could reduce your voltage significantly at 4.4 GHz though, so perhaps you can re-examine your BIOS profile and improve it. Many of the 2500K were capable of 4.4 GHz on stock or near-stock voltages. Having everything set to "auto" might be causing this. I suspect that with a manually specified offset voltage that you can either lower your Vcore at 4.4 GHz or you can hit 4.6 or higher on that 1.380 Vcore.


----------



## hour1702

I don't think 1.380 vcore is the lowest, but I'm a big noob overclocker and I get good temps and stability at those settings.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hour1702*
> 
> I don't think 1.380 vcore is the lowest, but I'm a big noob overclocker and I get good temps and stability at those settings.


Yeah, I'm just saying that you should be able to get alot more out of your voltage in terms of clock frequency, without sacrificing any stability. At that voltage, I'd suspect that you could be in the 4.6 to 4.8 GHz range with a little bit of work.

You asked if anyone could help you get your OC higher, and I'm suggesting that you switch to a manually defined offset mode (if you want to leave speedstep enabled) or go to a straight manual voltage if you want to go that route. In either case, I suspect that you will find that you have the same stability that you enjoy now with a higher clock frequency.

Try experimenting with the offset setting first. After that, you can experiment with reducing your CPU PLL voltage and reducing the amount of LLC that you're using (if your BIOS allows it.)

When it's all said and done you'll learn more about overclocking your rig, have a faster overclock at the same voltage (or a lower voltage at the same overclock), be just as stable, and most likely have an overclock that will provide you with more computational power for a given clock frequency, due to reducing throttling at high load.

There are quite a few folks in this thread who can help you do it and I'd be happy to as well although I am not familiar with the Gigabyte BIOS so you might want to ask a Gigabyte owner for detailed help there.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> You asked if anyone could help you get your OC higher, and I'm suggesting that you switch to a manually defined offset mode (if you want to leave speedstep enabled) or go to a straight manual voltage if you want to go that route. In either case, I suspect that you will find that you have the same stability that you enjoy now with a higher clock frequency.
> 
> Try experimenting with the offset setting first. After that, you can experiment with reducing your CPU PLL voltage and reducing the amount of LLC that you're using (if your BIOS allows it.)


So offset is sort of like the C1E thingy? Am I right?
I will try both to see if any of them make it more stable.


----------



## shad0wfax

Your automatic BIOS mode is automatically changing your offset for you.

By manually specifying your offset you can fine-tune your overclock to be more efficient. Offset simply offsets the VID voltage up or down to give you more or less voltage than the VID shows. Think of it as a modifier to a base voltage. As CPU demand increases, speedstep increases the clock speed and the VID increases. The offset changes the Vcore by the offset amount in comparison to the VID. (Sort of, but it's not exact.)

Read over the beginning of this thread and the posts by munaim1, especially this one, which was very helpful:

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2240#post_14466483

Then feel free to PM questions to folks. I can help you some with general settings but I am going to be honest and claim total ignorance of the Gigabyte boards. Anything I told you about them would simply be me repeating what others here who own them have posted and I'm sure they're better to talk to about it than I would be.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 240 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> ***Spreadsheet fully updated***


----------



## We Gone

ok


----------



## catharsis




----------



## rippir

First time poster... Very long time viewer. Thanks for all the info OCN


----------



## Aazelion

Happy Christmas


----------



## chris.b

Thanks for this thread lots of info


----------



## aggs

Think I did this right, everything looked to be in order. If to small here is the direct link http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2637sqe&s=5


----------



## dVeLoPe

add thsi one to the spredsheet aswell wanted to lower vcore a bit still testing before i go up for 5ghz or do some with HT on tests


----------



## UNOE

I'm struggling here to find anything stable I believe it is my ram. I have Mushkin 2133mhz 10-11-10-28 ram 4 dimms 16gb. I would really like to get all my ram working and not have to pull half out. So far I have gotten as high as 4.9ghz with a 2700K and 4.7ghz with a 2500K prime stable for 8 plus hours. But I'm having problems getting a final stable OC. Currently I'm trying a 2500K. I might trade it for another 2500K just to see if that will help since I have a extra one in another computer. But so far both the 2500K and 2700K need 1.20v for VTT/QPI to get the stock ram timimng working. I haven't been able to stablize anything though. After a 8 hour prime run I still get random bsod at idle. I've tried higher clocks lower clock more voltage less voltage everthing is even less stable. I know the 8 hour run wasn't deemed stable enough I been waiting to find something more stable to go for a 12hr-24hr run but I just can't seem to find it. I have LLC at level 5 or 6, vcore for the 2500K needs 1.45v for 4.7ghz. QPI is 1.20v. c1e and other options are all disabled. Dram is set to 1.5v. All other voltages are at auto. I'm getting lost here. I have OC'ed about 5 sandy bridge systems with 1600 ram 9-9-9-24 with no sweet. I just moved to sandy bridge myself this month. And have never had 2133 ram before. I'm really thinking I shouldn't have bought this ram and its the cause of the problem.


----------



## dos659

With 90% of ram used and you can see my settings on bios here: http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/92344/user_id/238556#page=0&sort=display_order

Vcore was between 1.360v-1.368v under load and 1.368v-1.376v on idle.

I would be glad if i could join!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I'm struggling here to find anything stable I believe it is my ram. I have Mushkin 2133mhz 10-11-10-28 ram 4 dimms 16gb. I would really like to get all my ram working and not have to pull half out. So far I have gotten as high as 4.9ghz with a 2700K and 4.7ghz with a 2500K prime stable for 8 plus hours. But I'm having problems getting a final stable OC. Currently I'm trying a 2500K. I might trade it for another 2500K just to see if that will help since I have a extra one in another computer. But so far both the 2500K and 2700K need 1.20v for VTT/QPI to get the stock ram timimng working. I haven't been able to stablize anything though. After a 8 hour prime run I still get random bsod at idle. I've tried higher clocks lower clock more voltage less voltage everthing is even less stable. I know the 8 hour run wasn't deemed stable enough I been waiting to find something more stable to go for a 12hr-24hr run but I just can't seem to find it. I have LLC at level 5 or 6, vcore for the 2500K needs 1.45v for 4.7ghz. QPI is 1.20v. c1e and other options are all disabled. Dram is set to 1.5v. All other voltages are at auto. I'm getting lost here. I have OC'ed about 5 sandy bridge systems with 1600 ram 9-9-9-24 with no sweet. I just moved to sandy bridge myself this month. And have never had 2133 ram before. I'm really thinking I shouldn't have bought this ram and its the cause of the problem.


Having 4 DIMM installed on a dual-channel board is usually a bad idea. You'll do much better off with 2 DIMM installed.

And I suspect that you're correct about the 2133 RAM being the root of your problems. Have you tried removing half as you mentioned or running it at a lower speed, such as 1600 or 1866?


----------



## dVeLoPe

I know this chip can do so much more but my cooling is limiting me to 4.7 ht or 4.8 no ht stable anything over temps are to hott!


----------



## KoSoVaR

I got cranked up to 4.8ghz and tested on 1.328v. I went away for the weekend to come back to this... core 1 failed at 3 hours and the rest went on for 38 hours+. Voltage in bios was at 1.320.

I'm cranking up the voltage to 1.330 and going to do a Prime test again tonight. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Donkey65

hey guys im new to overclocking and I have been trying to OC to 4.5ghz for the longest time now. I've gotten close before but I can never get it to be stable so I decided to set everything to the optimized defaults(im using an asus p8z68 deluxe mobo). Can anybody help me get to 4.5ghz step by step. Changes I have made so far in bios after loading defaults:

Multiplier: 45
Memory Frequency: 1600mhz
Timings: 9-9-9-24-2
VRM Frequency: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Voltage MANUAL: 1.25v

Everything else I left on auto, to include spread spectrum.


----------



## moonshine6456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> I got cranked up to 4.8ghz and tested on 1.328v. I went away for the weekend to come back to this... core 1 failed at 3 hours and the rest went on for 38 hours+. Voltage in bios was at 1.320.
> I'm cranking up the voltage to 1.330 and going to do a Prime test again tonight. Anyone have any other suggestions?


offtopic: what is the gadget on your desktop called? the temperature monitoring? It looks so cool!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey65*
> 
> hey guys im new to overclocking and I have been trying to OC to 4.5ghz for the longest time now. I've gotten close before but I can never get it to be stable so I decided to set everything to the optimized defaults(im using an asus p8z68 deluxe mobo). Can anybody help me get to 4.5ghz step by step. Changes I have made so far in bios after loading defaults:
> 
> Multiplier: 45
> Memory Frequency: 1600mhz
> Timings: 9-9-9-24-2
> VRM Frequency: 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Duty Control: Extreme
> CPU Voltage MANUAL: 1.25v
> 
> Everything else I left on auto, to include spread spectrum.


CPU Current Capability 140%

Increase voltage in small increments until you're stable. My guess is that your particular system isn't happy with 4.5 GHz @ 1.250 V. You may need to go as high as 1.360 V to be stable (although that's more of a 4.7 to 4.8 GHz voltage for most chips).

If I was going to start anywhere, that's where I'd start.


----------



## KoSoVaR

The CPU one is called ALL CPU Meter v 3.7. The Graphics one is GPU Observer. The HD one is Sushi's DriveInfo.

The CPU gadget doesn't do temperature, just usage.


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> CPU Current Capability 140%
> 
> Increase voltage in small increments until you're stable. My guess is that your particular system isn't happy with 4.5 GHz @ 1.250 V. You may need to go as high as 1.360 V to be stable (although that's more of a 4.7 to 4.8 GHz voltage for most chips).
> 
> If I was going to start anywhere, that's where I'd start.


I second this. You're most likely going to want 1.275 and up to 1.360v... I had a nice stable 4.5 at 1.320v but can boot as low as 1.275 and run prime for awhile. My next goal is to see how far low I can bring the voltage to get a stable OC.

I would start at 1.275v and move up in .01 increments


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> The CPU one is called ALL CPU Meter v 3.7. The Graphics one is GPU Observer. The HD one is Sushi's DriveInfo.
> 
> The CPU gadget doesn't do temperature, just usage.


For anyone interested in a highly customizable temperature, fan, cpu, gpu, and even HDD monitor, check out the Open Hardware Monitor at:

http://openhardwaremonitor.org/

It's giving me the same temperature values as Real Temp and it's giving me the same frequency values as CPU-Z and it's reporting the same GPU values as GPU-Z and it allows you to rename devices as you wish to as well as create a gadget style overlay without needing to have gadgets enabled!

Here's a screenshot of it at work.


----------



## Donkey65

Ok im going to set that to 140%. I was able to get close to being stable at 1.28v so i'll start there again and do some testing with prime95 custom blend, 1344 and 1792.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey65*
> 
> Ok im going to set that to 140%. I was able to get close to being stable at 1.28v so i'll start there again and do some testing with prime95 custom blend, 1344 and 1792.


If you were close to stable at 1.280 V then I suggest you move up from there. Try 1.285 and then 1.290.


----------



## Donkey65

Ok i'll do that then. Should I be messing around with the PLL or VCCIO yet? Or should I just be moving up slowly with the vcore first.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey65*
> 
> Ok i'll do that then. Should I be messing around with the PLL or VCCIO yet? Or should I just be moving up slowly with the vcore first.


It's best to only change one variable at a time. If you change too many things at once you'll never find out what specific change accounted for your stability.

PLL and VCCIO voltage can be left to auto in most cases. Once you get your manual voltage sorted out, you can try reducing CPU PLL voltage to 1.700 or even lower. I know that I was stable with PLL voltage at 1.50625 V.

But it should be fine to leave it on Auto for now. I've never needed to mess with VCCIO on any of the various overclocks on my SandyBridge and auto should be fine, especially at your mild OC of 4.5 GHz.


----------



## Donkey65

Alrighty so I set the voltage to 1.290v and right now im in the process of stress testing. I've just hit the 15 minute mark using custom blend 1344, and everything seems to be going fine but I still have the 1792 to test. Also I noticed that in CPU-Z, the voltage is varying between 1.288v-1.280v, mainly 1.288v. My LLC is set to Ultra High so does this mean I should increase the LLC level to 100%?


----------



## munaim1

Woah I have quite a few submissions to go through, 8 or 9, please bear with me and thanks for your patience. I will try and add and update your submissions now, apologies if I don't get round to doing all tonight, I'll finish adding them tomorrow.

*My Sandy Bridge Guide*

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





Quote:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL*


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey65*
> 
> Alrighty so I set the voltage to 1.290v and right now im in the process of stress testing. I've just hit the 15 minute mark using custom blend 1344, and everything seems to be going fine but I still have the 1792 to test. Also I noticed that in CPU-Z, the voltage is varying between 1.288v-1.280v, mainly 1.288v. My LLC is set to Ultra High so does this mean I should increase the LLC level to 100%?


The variance in voltage is fine. Your LLC calibration simply reduces the Vdroop, or the droop of the core voltage, under heavy load. That's a place you can fine-tune later, once you have a good feel for how your system likes to clock. Ideally, you have LLC set as low as possible while remaining stable, but that's probably one of the last things you want to change at this point.

One thing you can do for a quick and dirty stability test initially is to do a Prime95 Blend customized to use 90% or more of your physical memory and reduce the time to 1 minute per test. That will let you cycle through all of the possible FFT lengths in a little less than 2 hours. If you're stable there, then you can increase it back to the default 15 minutes and after running for about 18 hours, you'll have done all of the FFT lengths possible for your CPU. (And you'll be in the super stable club.)


----------



## Donkey65

Alright time to do a overnight test, hopefully it all goes well. I've been trying to do this for days


----------



## Donkey65

So what should I put in the custom blend test? Do I just change the memory usage and then leave everything else to the default?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey65*
> 
> So what should I put in the custom blend test? Do I just change the memory usage and then leave everything else to the default?


If you're going for the 12+ hour stability run, leave it all default except the memory use.

If you want to test all of the FFTs out in a short run just to catch any major instability issues before you dedicate 12+ hours to your rig crunching a maximum stability test, you can change the time per FFT from 15 down to 1 minute as well as changing memory use to be 90%.


----------



## munaim1

Just a reminder:
Quote:


> *Rules
> 
> Also PLEASE read the small print between each RULE*
> 
> *1.* *12 HOURS+ STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with ATLEAST 90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM used*
> 
> ****Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have****
> ****To do Custom BLEND and JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available****
> ****All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile)****
> 
> *2.* *MUST* have a screenie *WHILE UNDER LOAD* with your *OCN name* (notepad etc), *CPU-Z 1.57.1+* and *REALTEMP 3.67+ ONLY!!!*
> 
> ****REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running!!!****
> ****Z68 GIGABYTE MUST ALSO SHOW EASYTUNE6 (last tab - hwMonitor) or HWiNFO FOR VCORE****
> ****EVGA USER'S MUST USE THE EVGA E-LEET UTILITY FOR VCORE READINGS****
> 
> *3.* *LIST YOUR COOLING* (notepad etc) and provide screenie of *RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER.*
> 
> ****TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.****
> 
> *4.* *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*
> 
> *All submissions must follow a similar template like this!!!!
> (This is mine before a few rules got amended)*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *****************Standard Blend VS Custom Blend Stability*****************
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.
> 
> Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability*, which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.
> 
> On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.
> 
> Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.
> 
> There will ALWAYS be different opinons about this whole stability issue.
> 
> This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use*. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.
> 
> This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb)
> *BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!*


Quote:


> *It also helps to read the first page of the thread. Thanks and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.*


----------



## Donkey65

Ok and assuming that the 12hr+ stability test goes fine, can you give me some tips on switching over to offset mode? I'd prefer to have it on offset to save some electricity but i'm not exactly sure how I should approach it.


----------



## Donkey65

Ughh, was running prime95 custom blend set at 1 minute per and 45 minutes in, worker 8 stopped and the rest continued. Any ideas on what I should do?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey65*
> 
> Ok and assuming that the 12hr+ stability test goes fine, can you give me some tips on switching over to offset mode? I'd prefer to have it on offset to save some electricity but i'm not exactly sure how I should approach it.


Leave the voltage on manual and work your way up slowly until you're happy with your overclock then you can move onto Offset voltage. Here's how offset voltage works:

Leave manual voltage and read the load voltage with cpu-z (example - 1.355v needed for your overclock)
At the same time read the VID under load with Realtemp (reads 1.375v)

Now the offset required in that instance it would be a negative value from the VID to obtain the load voltage you need, it would be -0.020v (1.375 - 0.020 = 1.355v)

There you have it, that's how offset works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey65*
> 
> Ughh, was running prime95 custom blend set at 1 minute per and 45 minutes in, worker 8 stopped and the rest continued. Any ideas on what I should do?


Read the first page of the thread and the guides posted. *please do not double post, if you're the last poster click on the edit button to update/revise your post.*


----------



## EmoPopsicle

I would like to be added to this club.


Sorry I couldn't add the motherboard and RAM; I didn't realize that I had to, and I won't have to run another test.

RAM: 16gb G.Skill Ripjaws @ 1600mhz 1.5v
Motherboard: ASRock Professional Fatal1ty Z68 Gen3
Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo with Arctic Silver 5 paste


----------



## dos659

Hello all.

Yesterday i got a freeze while i was browsing on youtube and ofcourse there was no event log for that since it wasnt a bsod. Even if im running my cpu on 4.5ghz i have it stable and passed from all phases of stability tests... Before that freeze i had 2 times nvidia's driver crash within 3 hours. Freeze came after some minutes of the second driver crash.

**My graphics card is at stock clocks!**

Usually i get a driver crash every 3-4 days but yestarday all sudden there were 2 of them?!
This is a known issue from nvidia drivers on 560 ti's which they will fix.... (thats what they say at least)

Im willing to blame the 560 ti and nvidia for their crappy drivers...

BUT (there is always a but) i thought that it might be my CPU (which i give a 10% possibility). So i want to ask if there is anyone out there that got a freeze generally speaking from an overclocked CPU. I was only getting BSOD when there was something wrong but freeze? NEVER!

Thanks in advance
my BIOS setting are here: http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/92344/user_id/238556#page=0&sort=display_order


----------



## csm725

What browser?


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> What browser?


Firefox! With the hardware acceleration on default (ON is the default value i think)

Also forgot to mention that the driver might crash even 10 seconds after i enter windows. Its completely random event and the whole nvidia community is shouting for it... Its a shame because this GPU costs alot...

Yesterday was the first time i got a freeze and also the first time i got two times an nvidia driver crash at the same day and in such a close period of time between them

The worst part is that if someone (including me) has made an overclock to the CPU there is a big possibility to blame the CPU for that freeze instead of blaming the graphics card...


----------



## csm725

First of all, turn the hardware acceleration in both FF and Flash to OFF (in Flash it is right click and somewhere in the settings/options)
Try reverting to 266.66 drivers. Those are the stablest ones for the 560Ti.


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> First of all, turn the hardware acceleration in both FF and Flash to OFF (in Flash it is right click and somewhere in the settings/options)
> Try reverting to 266.66 drivers. Those are the stablest ones for the 560Ti.


Well i want to play BF 3







and i dont think its possible on 266.66

EDIT: disabled the hardware acceleration mode on FF but i cant find it for flash. Its not on flash player settings listed on the control panel...
edit2: nevermind i found it


----------



## csm725

Well... that should take care of YouTube issues. What GPU drivers are you using now?


----------



## Agavehound

Here's my contribution. 4.9 w/HT off as temps got too high w/HT on at 4.8 and up for 24/7 use.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmoPopsicle*
> 
> I would like to be added to this club.
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't add the motherboard and RAM; I didn't realize that I had to, and I won't have to run another test.
> 
> RAM: 16gb G.Skill Ripjaws @ 1600mhz 1.5v
> Motherboard: ASRock Professional Fatal1ty Z68 Gen3
> Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo with Arctic Silver 5 paste


Thanks bud, I'll add you in a moment. Thank you for contributing, welcome to the club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> Yesterday i got a freeze while i was browsing on youtube and ofcourse there was no event log for that since it wasnt a bsod. Even if im running my cpu on 4.5ghz i have it stable and passed from all phases of stability tests... Before that freeze i had 2 times nvidia's driver crash within 3 hours. Freeze came after some minutes of the second driver crash.
> 
> **My graphics card is at stock clocks!**
> 
> Usually i get a driver crash every 3-4 days but yestarday all sudden there were 2 of them?!
> This is a known issue from nvidia drivers on 560 ti's which they will fix.... (thats what they say at least)
> 
> Im willing to blame the 560 ti and nvidia for their crappy drivers...
> 
> BUT (there is always a but) i thought that it might be my CPU (which i give a 10% possibility). So i want to ask if there is anyone out there that got a freeze generally speaking from an overclocked CPU. I was only getting BSOD when there was something wrong but freeze? NEVER!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> my BIOS setting are here: http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/92344/user_id/238556#page=0&sort=display_order


I would recommend that you go onto using offset voltage. Here's the procedure to getting Offset working:

Leave the voltage on manual and read the load voltage with cpu-z (1.368v needed for your overclock)
At the same time read the VID under load with Realtemp (example - 1.378v)

Now the offset required, in that instance, would be a negative value from the VID to obtain the load voltage you need, it would be -0.010v (1.378 - 0.010 = 1.368v)

Also make sure you disable C3 and C6 report. report back and let us know if that works.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agavehound*
> 
> Here's my contribution. 4.9 w/HT off as temps got too high w/HT on at 4.8 and up for 24/7 use.


Cheer's bud, as mentioned I will be updating the spreadsheet in a few minutes. Thank you for contributing to the thread, welcome to the club.









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks bud, I'll add you in a moment. Thank you for contributing, welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend that you go onto using offset voltage. Here's the procedure to getting Offset working:
> Leave the voltage on manual and read the load voltage with cpu-z (1.368v needed for your overclock)
> At the same time read the VID under load with Realtemp (example - 1.378v)
> Now the offset required, in that instance, would be a negative value from the VID to obtain the load voltage you need, it would be -0.010v (1.378 - 0.010 = 1.368v)
> Also make sure you disable C3 and C6 report. report back and let us know if that works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer's bud, as mentioned I will be updating the spreadsheet in a few minutes. Thank you for contributing to the thread, welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> *[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]


Thanks for your answer!
Why to switch from manual to offset mate? I mean in which point is this gonna help me? As it seems its nvidia's problem and not that much CPU's problem.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Thanks for your answer!
> Why to switch from manual to offset mate? I mean in which point is this gonna help me? As it seems its nvidia's problem and not that much CPU's problem.


Overall Offset is better when its enabled with the power saving options (C1E and EIST - Speedstep). When the cpu is not under load the voltage will drop along with the multiplier, it'll help overall temps and the duration of your chips life.


----------



## dos659

Coretemp's VID is accurate or i have to use realtemp's?

On my bios vcore is at 1.370v with ultra high LLC option. This means that on idle i get 1.376-1.368v and on load i get 1.360v-1.368v

To read my VID correctly i have to put load on CPU with prime to get the maximum VID and then compare it with my load's vcore and set accordingly with -10 or whatever? (probably is (-) since my VID is always higher...)

Cant understand how this works to be honest... In bios the Vcore shown in offset mode has completely nothing to do with the real vcore shown in CPU-Z.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Coretemp's VID is accurate or i have to use realtemp's?


not sure, I use realtemp.

Quote:


> To read my VID correctly i have to put load on CPU with prime to get the maximum VID and then compare it with my load's vcore and set accordingly with -10 or whatever? (probably is (-) since my VID is always higher...)


yeah that's right, but it's not always a negative value though.









Quote:


> Cant understand how this works to be honest... In bios the Vcore shown in offset mode has completely nothing to do with the real vcore shown in CPU-Z.


It's quite simple, you use the VID to work out the offset voltage required to get your desired load voltage in cpu-z..


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> It's quite simple, you use the VID to work out the offset voltage required to get your desired load voltage in cpu-z..


The last time i used the Offset i was getting BSOD because it wasnt giving so much voltage when it was needed... Thats why i sticked to manual vcore.

Any way i will try it...

I suppose when i have the correct offset seted on bios i will get 1.360v-1.368v on load (prime95) which is the same load vcore i get in cpu-z when i have vcore seted in manual, correct?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite simple, you use the VID to work out the offset voltage required to get your desired load voltage in cpu-z..
> 
> 
> 
> The last time i used the Offset i was getting BSOD because it wasnt giving so much voltage when it was needed... Thats why i sticked to manual vcore.
> 
> Any way i will try it...
> 
> I suppose when i have the correct offset seted on bios i will get 1.360v-1.368v on load (prime95) which is the same load vcore i get in cpu-z when i have vcore seted in manual, correct?
Click to expand...

yeah that's correct. If you start facing issue's with offset let us know, there a couple things that you could try, but for now try and get offset working.


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite simple, you use the VID to work out the offset voltage required to get your desired load voltage in cpu-z..
> 
> 
> 
> The last time i used the Offset i was getting BSOD because it wasnt giving so much voltage when it was needed... Thats why i sticked to manual vcore.
> 
> Any way i will try it...
> 
> I suppose when i have the correct offset seted on bios i will get 1.360v-1.368v on load (prime95) which is the same load vcore i get in cpu-z when i have vcore seted in manual, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that's correct. If you start facing issue's with offset let us know, there a couple things that you could try, but for now try and get offset working.
Click to expand...

OK so heres what im gonna change:

C3 and C6 from auto to disabled
volatge to offset and depends for (+) or (-) and the value from the load VID that i will monitor
eist and C1E stays enabled

everything else stays the same, have a look in my bios: http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/id/175044/album/92344


----------



## FPSDavid

Damn! I left prime95 running since 1am and when I checked on it at 10:30am, my computer was completely OFF...thought it was supposed to reboot after a BSOD? How do I tell what happened? I'm pretty sure my computer was still on at 7 or 8am...

2500k @ 4.8Ghz @ 1.415 voltage on ASUS P8Z68-V mobo w/ Corsair H80 (temps were in 60s).


----------



## New One

Hello,

overclocked mine i5 2500K to 4,2Ghz @manual 1.23V. Passed prime and intel burn test many times and hours.

However when BCLK freq set to 100 on my Asrock p67 pro3 computer boots slowly, works fine but boot slowly.
When manually set to 99.8 boots normally fast.

Is there a difference in holding 24/7 BCLK 100 vs 99.8? Spread spectrum is off since it does nothing to help.

cheers.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> OK so heres what im gonna change:
> 
> C3 and C6 from auto to disabled
> volatge to offset and depends for (+) or (-) and the value from the load VID that i will monitor
> eist and C1E stays enabled
> 
> everything else stays the same, have a look in my bios: http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/id/175044/album/92344


Yeah that's right, however I'll help you along with the process. Firstly post a screenshot of REALTEMP showing the VID of the chip like so make sure cpu is under load:



As you already know what load vcore you require for your overclock it won't be too difficult to know what offset to use.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Damn! I left prime95 running since 1am and when I checked on it at 10:30am, my computer was completely OFF...thought it was supposed to reboot after a BSOD? How do I tell what happened? I'm pretty sure my computer was still on at 7 or 8am...
> 
> 2500k @ 4.8Ghz @ 1.415 voltage on ASUS P8Z68-V mobo w/ Corsair H80 (temps were in 60s).


Ummm try downloading a program called Blue Screen View.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *New One*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> overclocked mine i5 2500K to 4,2Ghz @manual 1.23V. Passed prime and intel burn test many times and hours.
> 
> However when BCLK freq set to 100 on my Asrock p67 pro3 computer boots slowly, works fine but boot slowly.
> When manually set to 99.8 boots normally fast.
> 
> Is there a difference in holding 24/7 BCLK 100 vs 99.8? Spread spectrum is off since it does nothing to help.
> 
> cheers.


Please ddd your rig like this - My Profile > Create Rig or Rigbuilder > Edit signature text > Choose your sig rig as featured sig item.

Thank you


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Yeah that's right, however I'll help you along with the process. Firstly post a screenshot of REALTEMP showing the VID of the chip like so make sure cpu is under load:
> 
> As you already know what load vcore you require for your overclock it won't be too difficult to know what offset to use.


1.3711 is what i see at the moment on load VID in real temp with my manual setup on bios.
My Vcore is manual set 1.370

SO shall i go for -10 in offset?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Yeah that's right, however I'll help you along with the process. Firstly post a screenshot of REALTEMP showing the VID of the chip like so make sure cpu is under load:
> 
> As you already know what load vcore you require for your overclock it won't be too difficult to know what offset to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3711 is what i see at the moment on load VID in real temp with my manual setup on bios.
> My Vcore is manual set 1.370
> 
> SO shall i go for -10 in offset?
Click to expand...

Yeah exactly









1.3711 - 0.010 = 1.3701v. That's the idea, however it may require you to use 0.005v or even 0.015 offset. Try it and report back with a screenshot please.


----------



## dos659

ok, i will be back in a sec


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Ummm try downloading a program called Blue Screen View.


There doesn't appear to be a BSOD from the time of the crash...like it just shut down/killed power maybe?

I just did BSOD recently with 0x00000124 while watching YouTube (no heavy load at all) though...


----------



## dos659

there you go munaim



the offset vcore with -10 is too low for my CPU's taste. I can enter and do whatever i want in windows but when im going to stress test on 4096k for more than 6 mins its gonna bsod 124

i need 1.360 -1.368 range to be fine so im gonna leave it on -0.000v









[This is my test HDD thats why you see all the tools







]


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Ummm try downloading a program called Blue Screen View.
> 
> 
> 
> There doesn't appear to be a BSOD from the time of the crash...like it just shut down/killed power maybe?
> 
> I just did BSOD recently with 0x00000124 while watching YouTube (no heavy load at all) though...
Click to expand...

Could you please ddd your rig - My Profile > Create Rig or Rigbuilder > Edit signature text > Choose your sig rig as featured sig item.

Post your BIOS settings here so we can take a look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> there you go munaim
> 
> 
> 
> the offset vcore with -10 is too low for my CPU's taste. I can enter and do whatever i want in windows but when im going to stress test on 4096k for more than 6 mins its gonna bsod 124
> 
> i need 1.360 -1.368 range to be fine so im gonna leave it on -0.000v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [This is my test HDD thats why you see all the tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Why don't you try a positive range? like + 0.005v and see what load vcore you get. I don't think you can have 0.000v


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Post your BIOS settings here so we can take a look.


How do I do this, and what pages should I be posting?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Post your BIOS settings here so we can take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I do this, and what pages should I be posting?
Click to expand...

Insert a FAT32 USB and use the F12 button to take screenshots of the UEFI and just direct it to the USB directory.

Once you have the pages (the first few pages, like THIS) post them here via the Image attachment tool which is located next to the paperclip image.


----------



## TahoeDust

My machine is about 11 hours in at 4.9 Ghz and 1.43V. It has been running the default test in Prime 95. Is that the correct one or do I need to do a custom blend?

i7 2700k
16gb @ 1866
Asus P8Z68 Deluxe
H100


----------



## dos659

allright offset to +0.005v. 1 image is like 1000 words



Tho the thing is that my 95% of the 15 mins 4096k run my vcore was on 1.368v and the other 5% of that time was on 1.376v and 1.360v.
When i was manual 1.370v, on the same 15 min run the 70% of the time the vcore was 1,360v and the rest 30% was 1.368v.


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Insert a FAT32 USB and use the F12 button to take screenshots of the UEFI and just direct it to the USB directory.
> Once you have the pages (the first few pages, like THIS) post them here via the Image attachment tool which is located next to the paperclip image.


----------



## New One

@munaim1

So sry, i think i got it now.
Was in a hurry and didnt do proper job of introducing myself, filling up profile, and then posting:buttkick:


----------



## Agavehound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> My machine is about 11 hours in at 4.9 Ghz and 1.43V. It has been running the default test in Prime 95. Is that the correct one or do I need to do a custom blend?
> i7 2700k
> 16gb @ 1866
> Asus P8Z68 Deluxe
> H100


IIRC, you need to do a custom using 90% of your ram. Details and requirements are on page 1. What kind of temps you getting with that? Is HT on or off?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agavehound*
> 
> IIRC, you need to do a custom using 90% of your ram. Details and requirements are on page 1. What kind of temps you getting with that? Is HT on or off?


Yeah, I read the rules but the way it is worded threw me off. The way I read it was that you could do the standard blend or if you used a custom blend you had to set it to 90% of your ram. I will take a look when I get home (if it is still running







) and see how much ram is being utilized.

Max temps were 80* early in the testing (I think around the first hour mark), then I realized my H100 was only on medium. Since I turned it to high they have maxed ~75*. HT is on.


----------



## Agavehound

Nice. At 1.43v I was hitting 85c with my NH-D14...been looking at the H100 but I have an Antec 1200 and don't really feel like modding the case.


----------



## TahoeDust

Thanks. I really like the H100, especially how well it fits in my 650D case. I guess it heated back up about 13 hrs in. Probably because ambient rose...damn Florida weather.









Current screen shot...still running.

For submission:


i7-2700k
Asus P8Z68 Deluxe
16 GB gSkill Sniper 1866MHz @ 1.5v
Corsair H100


----------



## AMC

I will run it longer but so far I think I got a great chip.


----------



## shad0wfax

I'd say that you've got a great chip, AMC.  Good luck on the stability run!


----------



## sovereign73811

Greetings fellow overclockers,

I meant this test to run only 12 hours but I just got back doing Christmas damage control and so far...







I hope I'm following guidelines. I'm also open to any suggestions if I'm doing anything.......dangerous.

Thanks.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovereign73811*
> 
> Greetings fellow overclockers,
> 
> I meant this test to run only 12 hours but I just got back doing Christmas damage control and so far...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm following guidelines. I'm also open to any suggestions if I'm doing anything.......dangerous.
> 
> Thanks.


EDIT: I hid your screenshots in a spoiler to save space.

The voltages and temperatures look good for your clocks. Your bus speed looks a bit odd; usually they're 100.0 and not dipping into the 98 range.

Also, I'm fairly certain that munaim1 wants to see 3 instances of CPU-Z open at once, one for cpu, one for motherboard, and one for memory. Version 1.59 of CPU-Z is available if you want it, but your version meets the requirements.

Be sure to add a notepad or stickynote with your OCN username and type of cooler into the mix as well.

Lastly, you might try bumping your memory use up to 90% or higher from that 87% if you're going for the >= 90% super-stable entry.

They're all just minor things though, as your OC looks great.


----------



## rippir

Round 2... 12+hrs Prime95 Blend 90% RAM usage @ 4.7 w/ HT. I would like to hit 4.8 without bumping vcore up because I'm at my personal heat threshold 75c.

I have another fan coming today for my Phanteks PH-TC14PE and have already preformed fan and cable management in my case. Let me know if you guys have any recommendations. You can see my voltages in the screen shot. Thanks.

Also have a question about using offset for vcore because I don't completely understand the best way to take advantage of offset. If I need my vcore @ 1.344 to be stable at 4.7 what is the optimum offset setting? My current VID in Realtemp is 1.3511 (set manual to 1.35 in BIOS). So wouldn't it be best to set the lowest possible vcore with the + offset to maintain lower temps and a stable OC? Thanks again for the help


----------



## FPSDavid

Anyone wanna help with my settings from a page back?

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/6290#post_16044667

Even after I lowered multiplier to 45, it crashed again after 10 hours of prime95 blend @ 4.5Ghz 1.32v







(as opposed to crashing after 8-9 hours with 4.8GhZ 1.415v)

For the 4.8Ghz, there was no BSOD according to BlueScreenView, and error 124 for the 4.5Ghz, both which resulted in my computer being completely off when I woke up...I thought computers usually restarted after BSODs?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> My machine is about 11 hours in at 4.9 Ghz and 1.43V. It has been running the default test in Prime 95. Is that the correct one or do I need to do a custom blend?
> 
> i7 2700k
> 16gb @ 1866
> Asus P8Z68 Deluxe
> H100


Default Blend test is fine, however, If you have 8GB or more RAM then I would recommend running custom with upto 90% of your RAM but again default is fine for entry to club.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agavehound*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> My machine is about 11 hours in at 4.9 Ghz and 1.43V. It has been running the default test in Prime 95. Is that the correct one or do I need to do a custom blend?
> i7 2700k
> 16gb @ 1866
> Asus P8Z68 Deluxe
> H100
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, you need to do a custom using 90% of your ram. Details and requirements are on page 1. What kind of temps you getting with that? Is HT on or off?
Click to expand...

Requirements state default blend *OR* custom blend, your choice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agavehound*
> 
> IIRC, you need to do a custom using 90% of your ram. Details and requirements are on page 1. What kind of temps you getting with that? Is HT on or off?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I read the rules but the way it is worded threw me off. *The way I read it was that you could do the standard blend or if you used a custom blend you had to set it to 90% of your ram*. I will take a look when I get home (if it is still running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and see how much ram is being utilized.
> 
> Max temps were 80* early in the testing (I think around the first hour mark), then I realized my H100 was only on medium. Since I turned it to high they have maxed ~75*. HT is on.
Click to expand...

That's correct









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Thanks. I really like the H100, especially how well it fits in my 650D case. I guess it heated back up about 13 hrs in. Probably because ambient rose...damn Florida weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current screen shot...still running.
> 
> For submission:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7-2700k
> Asus P8Z68 Deluxe
> 16 GB gSkill Sniper 1866MHz @ 1.5v
> Corsair H100


Screenshot looks fine to me, I'll add you to the spreadsheet in a moment. Thank you for contributing. Welcome to the club.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovereign73811*
> 
> Greetings fellow overclockers,
> 
> I meant this test to run only 12 hours but I just got back doing Christmas damage control and so far...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm following guidelines. I'm also open to any suggestions if I'm doing anything.......dangerous.
> 
> Thanks.


Further to Shad0wfax's response, please make sure that realtemp shows the duration of how long it's been running (should be the same time as Prime), please refer to the template or other member's submission to get an idea.

Also 87% RAM is fine, I mentioned *UPTO 90%* in the rules, I don't expect exactly 90% of RAM, as close as you can is fine.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rippir*
> 
> Round 2... 12+hrs Prime95 Blend 90% RAM usage @ 4.7 w/ HT. I would like to hit 4.8 without bumping vcore up because I'm at my personal heat threshold 75c.
> 
> I have another fan coming today for my Phanteks PH-TC14PE and have already preformed fan and cable management in my case. Let me know if you guys have any recommendations. You can see my voltages in the screen shot. Thanks.
> 
> Also have a question about using offset for vcore because I don't completely understand the best way to take advantage of offset. If I need my vcore @ 1.344 to be stable at 4.7 what is the optimum offset setting? My current VID in Realtemp is 1.3511 (set manual to 1.35 in BIOS). So wouldn't it be best to set the lowest possible vcore with the + offset to maintain lower temps and a stable OC? Thanks again for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the update, will update the spreadsheet in a moment









In regards to offset, this is how to get it working:

Leave manual voltage and read the load voltage with cpu-z (example - 1.344v needed for your overclock)
At the same time read the VID under load with Realtemp (reads 1.3511v)

Now the offset required in that instance it would be a negative value from the VID to obtain the load voltage you need, it would be roughly -0.005v (1.3511 - 0.005 = 1.346v). Just a note, 0.005v might cause your load voltage to drop lower than 1.346, in that case try using a positive offset of +0.005.

There you have it, that's how offset works. Report back and let us know how you get on.

Also make sure you disable C3 and C6 report when using offset voltage.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Anyone wanna help with my settings from a page back?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/6290#post_16044667
> 
> Even after I lowered multiplier to 45, it crashed again after 10 hours of prime95 blend @ 4.5Ghz 1.32v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (as opposed to crashing after 8-9 hours with 4.8GhZ 1.415v)
> 
> For the 4.8Ghz, there was no BSOD according to BlueScreenView, and error 124 for the 4.5Ghz, both which resulted in my computer being completely off when I woke up...I thought computers usually restarted after BSODs?


Firstly set the Ai Clock tuner to XMP, that'll set your RAM to stock including the timings, voltage etc.

Secondly set the CPU current to 140% (don't worry about the RED - You're overclocking so you know what you're doing lol)

Thirdly enable Spread Spectrum, it doesn't have any effect on Asus Motherboard.

Now it may be a case that you need a touch of vcore, try increasing that and re run the test. I would also recommend that you lower the PLL voltage, it'll reduce the load temps and will likely help with stability. You will have to test which value of PLL works best for your system, anywhere between 1.5-1.75v will do the trick. I'm personally using 1.5875v and all is running well. You could try the same with VCCIO, as your RAM is at stock you won't need more than 1.1v, again try increasing that in small increments from stock to see if it helps with stability. Here's a great way to test both VCCIO and PLL to find the sweet spot:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *Possible way to eliminate 124 when stress testing and tweaking VCCIO and PLL*
> 
> Read the above thread from page 5, post 45, onwards and use the same method to try and eliminate the 124 error. This is a tedious process and one that requires patience and if you don't have that, then you shouldn't be overclocking!!! It is a great way to find out the potential of your chip and also the sweet spot for it, so be sure to read the above thread.


*Thank you all for your patience and apologies for the late reply








*

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## csm725

Hey munaim!
Quick Q.
Regarding offset, I already have a general idea of what voltage my chip needs for 4.4 (1.35 or so). Could I start with say, offset of +0.025V, and tweak from there until stable, or is the process mentioned above necessary?


----------



## kdrxone

I have a not sure if a CPU problem reaching 4.5ghz on 2500k with my asus p8z68-v gen3, i got it say somewhat stable to run prime for 2 hours without any BSOD or Workers failing with 140% Current Capability and Manual Voltage being 1.280, Temps were fine but then the PC just shut down. I havent touched anything else really, wondering if anyone has encountered anything like that. I had BF3 crash in 30 mins @ 4.5 ghz. Should i just try upping the voltage?







I've done it on stock and its fine absolutely. Temps are 60 c under prime 95 @ 1.28 v btw.

So is this a stability issue or what? Its all powered by a brand new Corsair TX650 V2. Fresh install etc.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Hey munaim!
> Quick Q.
> Regarding offset, I already have a general idea of what voltage my chip needs for 4.4 (1.35 or so). Could I start with say, offset of +0.025V, and tweak from there until stable, or is the process mentioned above necessary?


If you already know what vcore you need then it's very very simple lol

Assuming your under load, if you need 1.355v and your VID is 1.375 then your offset value would be *around* -0.020v (1.375 - 0.020 = 1.355v) Simples


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdrxone*
> 
> I have a not sure if a CPU problem reaching 4.5ghz on 2500k with my asus p8z68-v gen3, *i got it say somewhat stable to run prime for 2 hours* without any BSOD or Workers failing with 140% Current Capability and Manual Voltage being 1.280, Temps were fine but then the PC just shut down. I havent touched anything else really, wondering if anyone has encountered anything like that. I had BF3 crash in 30 mins @ 4.5 ghz. Should i just try upping the voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done it on stock and its fine absolutely. Temps are 60 c under prime 95 @ 1.28 v btw.
> 
> So is this a stability issue or what? Its all powered by a brand new Corsair TX650 V2. Fresh install etc.


That's your problem, test it for longer then you can rule out cpu stability atleast


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> That's your problem, test it for longer then you can rule out cpu stability atleast


I should have written that in a different way







It was running small fft's for 2 hours no problem. Then suddenly it just shut down.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdrxone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> That's your problem, test it for longer then you can rule out cpu stability atleast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have written that in a different way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was running small fft's for 2 hours no problem. Then suddenly it just shut down.
Click to expand...

Oh right, could be PSU related, did you try running it at stock? Do you have a way to test the PSU rails? software is quite inaccurate but you're more than welcomed to try. HWmonitor does it I believe


----------



## New One

@FPSDavid
Are you sure 1.31 is enough for your cpu for 4,5ghz?

So, how does BCLK freq affects boot speed? At 100mhz slow, at 99.8 normally fast. When i say slow i mean: pc starts and then holds up for 10-15sec on first sentece "Asrock bios version 2.0.2. xxxxxxxxx" then continues. Normally just lists this and cpu speed in 2-3 sec and goes to windows screen.
This looks like something is holding it back.
So far only changing BCLK to 99.8mhz helped. (also at default bios settings, no OC, this happens)


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Oh right, could be PSU related, did you try running it at stock? Do you have a way to test the PSUv? software is quite inaccurate but you're more than welcomed to try. HWmonitor does it I believe


Runs fine at stock, at least so far it has been and i did do quite a few sessions. I dont have a way to test the PSU, its a new corsair, would be hard to believe that i got a faulty one







What voltage would i be looking at for 4.5 ghz? Also i havent really followed any guide lines around here, i just had it set to manual 1.280 vcore and 140 %. Else was pretty much auto/default. Is there anything i might have missed hard?


----------



## sovereign73811

Well so far a 0.1 MHz increase seems stable and pushed the Core i5 to over 4.8 GHz. But I did notice the last test and this test:



Why is the VID reading 1.4261 while CPU-Z is reading 1.328 for core voltage? Are these different numbers? Isn't 1.4261 a bit (excessively) high for any voltage?


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Firstly set the Ai Clock tuner to XMP, that'll set your RAM to stock including the timings, voltage etc.
> Secondly set the CPU current to 140% (don't worry about the RED - You're overclocking so you know what you're doing lol)
> Thirdly enable Spread Spectrum, it doesn't have any effect on Asus Motherboard.
> Now it may be a case that you need a touch of vcore, try increasing that and re run the test. I would also recommend that you lower the PLL voltage, it'll reduce the load temps and will likely help with stability. You will have to test which value of PLL works best for your system, anywhere between 1.5-1.75v will do the trick. I'm personally using 1.5875v and all is running well. You could try the same with VCCIO, as your RAM is at stock you won't need more than 1.1v, again try increasing that in small increments from stock to see if it helps with stability. Here's a great way to test both VCCIO and PLL to find the sweet spot:


Okay, I've made the changes (from Manual to XMP, from 100% to 140% CPU capacity, spread spectrum (from Auto to Enabled), and bumped vcore from 1.415 to 1.425). Will run prime95 overnight and report back in the AM.
Thanks!


----------



## Donkey65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovereign73811*
> 
> Well so far a 0.1 MHz increase seems stable and pushed the Core i5 to over 4.8 GHz. But I did notice this last test and this test:
> 
> Why is the VID reading 1.4261 while CPU-Z is reading 1.328 for core voltage? Are these different numbers? Isn't 1.4261 a bit (excessively) high for any voltage?


The VID is the stock voltage that your CPU runs at.


----------



## sovereign73811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey65*
> 
> The VID is the stock voltage that your CPU runs at.


So that means I should be worried? 1.4261 sounds high.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdrxone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Oh right, could be PSU related, did you try running it at stock? Do you have a way to test the PSUv? software is quite inaccurate but you're more than welcomed to try. HWmonitor does it I believe
> 
> 
> 
> Runs fine at stock, at least so far it has been and i did do quite a few sessions. I dont have a way to test the PSU, its a new corsair, would be hard to believe that i got a faulty one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage would i be looking at for 4.5 ghz? Also i havent really followed any guide lines around here, i just had it set to manual 1.280 vcore and 140 %. Else was pretty much auto/default. Is there anything i might have missed hard?
Click to expand...

Please take a look at the First page of this thread, there is plenty of info there including guides and the spreadsheet which should help in determining what voltage and temps you're likely to get.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovereign73811*
> 
> Well so far a 0.1 MHz increase seems stable and pushed the Core i5 to over 4.8 GHz. But I did notice the last test and this test:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the VID reading 1.4261 while CPU-Z is reading 1.328 for core voltage? Are these different numbers? Isn't 1.4261 a bit (excessively) high for any voltage?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The VID changes with the multipler. It's NOT the same as the vcore. The only reason to consider VID is for when you start using Offset voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovereign73811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Donkey65*
> 
> The VID is the stock voltage that your CPU runs at.
> 
> 
> 
> So that means I should be worried? 1.4261 sounds high.
Click to expand...

No that's not the vcore.

There are plenty of guides posted in the OP, I would recommend some of you to read them and get familiar with each of the BIOS settings that are available to you. When you can understand each setting it makes overclocking much easier.


----------



## rippir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks for the update, will update the spreadsheet in a moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to offset, this is how to get it working:
> Leave manual voltage and read the load voltage with cpu-z (example - 1.344v needed for your overclock)
> At the same time read the VID under load with Realtemp (reads 1.3511v)
> Now the offset required in that instance it would be a negative value from the VID to obtain the load voltage you need, it would be roughly -0.005v (1.3511 - 0.005 = 1.346v). Just a note, 0.005v might cause your load voltage to drop lower than 1.346, in that case try using a positive offset of +0.005.
> There you have it, that's how offset works. Report back and let us know how you get on.
> Also make sure you disable C3 and C6 report when using offset voltage.


Thanks for the help









In BIOS I set Offset to - .005
Disabled C3 and C6

Voltage looks good... but now my CPU is always at 4.7GHz (No 1.6GHz idle). I didn't disable Speed Spectrum so I guess I'll dig around in BIOS alittle more and see what I missed or messed









I just got my third fan for my PH-TC14PE and going to see if that helps reduce temps enough to hit 4.8+


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rippir*
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In BIOS I set Offset to - .005
> Disabled C3 and C6
> Voltage looks good... but now my CPU is always at 4.7GHz (No 1.6GHz idle). I didn't disable Speed Spectrum so I guess I'll dig around in BIOS alittle more and see what I missed or messed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my third fan for my PH-TC14PE and going to see if that helps reduce temps enough to hit 4.8+


I had this problem and I had to change "CPU C1E" from Auto to Enabled on my ASUS mobo.


----------



## rippir

I just did that... and you are correct switching from C1E to Enabled fixed it.

Thanks.


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Firstly set the Ai Clock tuner to XMP, that'll set your RAM to stock including the timings, voltage etc.
> Secondly set the CPU current to 140% (don't worry about the RED - You're overclocking so you know what you're doing lol)
> Thirdly enable Spread Spectrum, it doesn't have any effect on Asus Motherboard.
> Now it may be a case that you need a touch of vcore, try increasing that and re run the test. I would also recommend that you lower the PLL voltage, it'll reduce the load temps and will likely help with stability. You will have to test which value of PLL works best for your system, anywhere between 1.5-1.75v will do the trick. I'm personally using 1.5875v and all is running well. You could try the same with VCCIO, as your RAM is at stock you won't need more than 1.1v, again try increasing that in small increments from stock to see if it helps with stability. Here's a great way to test both VCCIO and PLL to find the sweet spot:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Okay, I've made the changes (from Manual to XMP, from 100% to 140% CPU capacity, spread spectrum (from Auto to Enabled), and bumped vcore from 1.415 to 1.425). Will run prime95 overnight and report back in the AM.
> Thanks!


Damn, BSOD'd error 124 after only 3 hours with these settings...where should I start for figuring out what to change now?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Firstly set the Ai Clock tuner to XMP, that'll set your RAM to stock including the timings, voltage etc.
> Secondly set the CPU current to 140% (don't worry about the RED - You're overclocking so you know what you're doing lol)
> Thirdly enable Spread Spectrum, it doesn't have any effect on Asus Motherboard.
> Now it may be a case that you need a touch of vcore, try increasing that and re run the test. I would also recommend that you lower the PLL voltage, it'll reduce the load temps and will likely help with stability. You will have to test which value of PLL works best for your system, anywhere between 1.5-1.75v will do the trick. I'm personally using 1.5875v and all is running well. You could try the same with VCCIO, as your RAM is at stock you won't need more than 1.1v, again try increasing that in small increments from stock to see if it helps with stability. Here's a great way to test both VCCIO and PLL to find the sweet spot:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Okay, I've made the changes (from Manual to XMP, from 100% to 140% CPU capacity, spread spectrum (from Auto to Enabled), and bumped vcore from 1.415 to 1.425). Will run prime95 overnight and report back in the AM.
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, BSOD'd error 124 after only 3 hours with these settings...where should I start for figuring out what to change now?
Click to expand...

increase the vcore


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> increase the vcore


Eek, I've read that anything beyond 1.425 is dangerous for 24/7 usage!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> increase the vcore
> 
> 
> 
> Eek, I've read that anything beyond 1.425 is dangerous for 24/7 usage!
Click to expand...

Well I guess you didn't read the OP like I have suggested many times.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Eek, I've read that anything beyond 1.425 is dangerous for 24/7 usage!


You need to take the CPU/PLL voltage off of auto. It's to high on auto. Change it to 1.5v and try that, and work your way up if it fails.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Eek, I've read that anything beyond 1.425 is dangerous for 24/7 usage!


I don't know if there have actually been any documented cases of Sandybridge CPU's failing at high Vcore (1.45v - 1.55v) over time?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> I don't know if there have actually been any documented cases of Sandybridge CPU's failing at high Vcore (1.45v - 1.55v) over time?


Huh?


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> I don't know if there have actually been any documented cases of Sandybridge CPU's failing at high Vcore (1.45v - 1.55v) over time?


Yet...!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> You need to take the CPU/PLL voltage off of auto. It's to high on auto. Change it to 1.5v and try that, and work your way up if it fails.


If I recall correctly, too low a PLL and it wont boot to windows, right? So just inch up until it gets to desktop? Or do I need to run p95 to verify the PLL as well?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Yet...!
> If I recall correctly, too low a PLL and it wont boot to windows, right? So just inch up until it gets to desktop? Or do I need to run p95 to verify the PLL as well?


You should not have a problem booting into Windows at a PLL of 1.5v and the CPU voltage your currently running. But you will have to run P95 to see if your stable. If not stable, turn it up a notch or two (PLL voltage) and test again! You gotta have patience doing this stuff!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Are you currently trying to get 4.7 or 4.8 stable?


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> You need to take the CPU/PLL voltage off of auto. It's to high on auto. Change it to 1.5v and try that, and work your way up if it fails.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Are you currently trying to get 4.7 or 4.8 stable?


4.8

Should I just be doing standard prime blend? It failed and BSOD'd after 8-9 hours last time


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> 4.8
> Should I just be doing standard prime blend? It failed and BSOD'd after 8-9 hours last time


Standard blend is fine. Some believe you should test with 80%-90% of your available ram as well. I believe I used 70%. The choice is yours.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Actually it was 65% of my total ram.
http://cdn.overclock.net/e/ed/ed5588c6_4.8ghz.jpeg


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Standard blend is fine. Some believe you should test with 80%-90% of your available ram as well. I believe I used 70%. The choice is yours.


Before I forget, PLL Overvoltage, Enabled or Disabled? It's currently Enabled, just lowered PLL to 1.5v.


----------



## Tom Thumb

According to munaim1,
CPU PLL Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones (46x+)) doesn't boot into windows.
Not sure what mine is at. On my laptop right now!


----------



## munaim1

*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your motherboard. LLC = Load line calibration, it's there to help you eliminate or reduce the vdroop as much as possible. Vdroop is the voltage difference between what you set in the BIOS / UEFI and what you really get under load. You will have to work out which works best for *YOU*. For example, if you set 1.35v in the BIOS and under load during stress testing it's 1.31v and that's HIGH or Level 2 LLC, then you may have to increase the LLC setting to reduce that droop, now depending on how your mobo works it could be like so:
> 
> Level 1 being the highest LLC setting and 5 being the lowest and vice versa. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible *without* it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best for when using Manual voltage, however I personally have found using high LLC with offset is a little better, idle voltage is a little higher (can be helpful in preventing those pesky idle bugs) and voltgea fluctuates a little less when under load.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock. Set the vcore manually to 1.25v, *Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the BCLK in CPU-Z then just disable it*.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Biostar Mobo's*
> CPU Core Current max (AMP) - *150*
> Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *250*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *250*
> IA Core current (AMP) - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPU PLL Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones (46x+)) doesn't boot into windows.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable or nearing stability.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multiplier and test with prime blend, if it fails, increase the voltage or continue increasing the multiplier until you are satisfied with the temps.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When nearing stability* ie. lasting a couple hours or little more in prime blend and it fails, you could try a couple of things like tweaking the PLL and VCCIO (QPI/VTT).
> 
> When RAM is at stock (for example, around 1.5v and 1600mhz) increasing the the VCCIO can help general stability when overclocking the cpu, usually between stock and 1.125v. If you're overclocking RAM then increasing it further might help.
> 
> PLL voltage between 1.5v - 1.7v could also help.
> 
> Just a small reminder, don't think more voltage = more stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When changing any values in the BIOS / UEFI, start low or stock and work your way up in small increments.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ BSOD 124 / IDLE Freezing on Sandy? & THIS (scroll down a little to the *~*IMPORTANT TIPS & FINDINGS*~* section*
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
Click to expand...


----------



## sovereign73811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> EDIT: I hid your screenshots in a spoiler to save space.
> 
> The voltages and temperatures look good for your clocks. Your bus speed looks a bit odd; usually they're 100.0 and not dipping into the 98 range.
> 
> Also, I'm fairly certain that munaim1 wants to see 3 instances of CPU-Z open at once, one for cpu, one for motherboard, and one for memory. Version 1.59 of CPU-Z is available if you want it, but your version meets the requirements.
> 
> Be sure to add a notepad or stickynote with your OCN username and type of cooler into the mix as well.
> 
> Lastly, you might try bumping your memory use up to 90% or higher from that 87% if you're going for the >= 90% super-stable entry.
> 
> They're all just minor things though, as your OC looks great.


Thanks for the tips.

Well I'm back with a 12 hour test.



All that took to get over 4.8GHz was a .1MHz base core increase. Strangely anything above that and I'd need to up the voltage.

I still haven't figured out that VID being at 1.4261 yet. I'll keep digging into the MSI bios. Half blessing, half basket case that thing is.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovereign73811*
> 
> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> Well I'm back with a 12 hour test.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't figured out that VID being at 1.4261 yet. I'll keep digging into the MSI bios. Half blessing, half basket case that thing is.


Cheer's bud, appreciate the screenshot, will add your entry to the spreadsheet in a moment.

VID? what info do you require?

Could you also do us a favour and add your rig - My Profile > Create Rig or Rigbuilder > Edit signature text > Choose your sig rig as featured sig item. Thank you









Finally welcome to the club









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## TahoeDust

One hour in, and I chickened out because of temps...lol. I told myself nothing above 85c. I am running 3 day old AS5. I will try it again after it cures a little more or switch to the MX4 I have on the way.


----------



## Tom Thumb

I don't blame ya! Too hot for my liking.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> I don't blame ya! Too hot for my liking.


haha...I am not afraid of running it a little hot, but that was getting up there. Those 8K test wil get ya! Do you think it will come down any after the AS5 cures further? What if I switched to MX4? I may be able to drop the voltage some and get it stable.


----------



## FPSDavid

So far with my PLL @ 1.5v i've run 7000mb (i have 8GB ram) custom prime95 @ 1344 for 20 mins and am now starting 20 mins of 1792. (as described HERE)

Seems like my temps are super low compared to people in the chart though...did I get lucky or what's up? As of 20 mins 1344 and 6 mins of 1792 i only have max temps of 57-64-61-62. (this is 4.8ghz 2500k @ 1.425v w/ corsair h80)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> One hour in, and I chickened out because of temps...lol. I told myself nothing above 85c. I am running 3 day old AS5. I will try it again after it cures a little more or switch to the MX4 I have on the way.


lol those temps are getting a little too hot, after 12hours it would hit 90+ for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> So far with my PLL @ 1.5v i've run 7000mb (i have 8GB ram) custom prime95 @ 1344 for 20 mins and am now starting 20 mins of 1792.
> 
> Seems like my temps are super low compared to people in the chart though...did I get lucky or what's up? As of 20 mins 1344 and 6 mins of 1792 i only have max temps of 57-64-61-62. (this is 4.8ghz 2500k @ 1.425v w/ corsair h80)


That's great, keep on going.









The member's in the spreadsheet, indicate a run of 12hours or more and using the standard blend test and some with upto 90% of RAM, your 20 mins of those FFT's won't generate the heat, that's what the small FFTS will do and I assure you that'll happen while running a 12hour+ blend test lol


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> That's great, keep on going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The member's in the spreadsheet, indicate a run of 12hours or more and using the standard blend test and some with upto 90% of RAM, your 20 mins of those FFT's won't generate the heat, that's what the small FFTS will do and I assure you that'll happen while running a 12hour+ blend test lol


Probably why the past two nights I've gone to bed running a blend and woken up to my computer completely off









*UPDATE: crashed 15mins into 1792 test







*


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> That's great, keep on going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The member's in the spreadsheet, indicate a run of 12hours or more and using the standard blend test and some with upto 90% of RAM, your 20 mins of those FFT's won't generate the heat, that's what the small FFTS will do and I assure you that'll happen while running a 12hour+ blend test lol
> 
> 
> 
> Probably why the past two nights I've gone to bed running a blend and woken up to my computer completely off
Click to expand...

Do you use the sleep function?

I remember that on earlier BIOS reversions that the sleep function was disrupted due to enabling PLL overvoltage, however as you probably already know PLL Overvoltage is usually for those that are overclocking higher than 4.6+ so it was one or the other. I know that the issue has been fixed with a BIOS reversion but I'm just wondering, have you at all updated your BIOS since you got the motherboard?

Just a thought...


----------



## sovereign73811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> One hour in, and I chickened out because of temps...lol. I told myself nothing above 85c. I am running 3 day old AS5. I will try it again after it cures a little more or switch to the MX4 I have on the way.


If I read your rig right, that's on a liquid cooler? Man that's hot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Cheer's bud, appreciate the screenshot, will add your entry to the spreadsheet in a moment.
> VID? what info do you require?
> Could you also do us a favour and add your rig - My Profile > Create Rig or Rigbuilder > Edit signature text > Choose your sig rig as featured sig item. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Thanks munaim1. I've added MK-I to my profile and feel free to check it out.

For the VID, I'm still a little oblivious on what that is and if 1.4262 is too high for long-term stability.

Thanks.


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Do you use the sleep function?
> I remember that on earlier BIOS reversions that the sleep function was disrupted due to enabling PLL overvoltage, however as you probably already know PLL Overvoltage is usually for those that are overclocking higher than 4.6+ so it was one or the other. I know that the issue has been fixed with a BIOS reversion but I'm just wondering, have you at all updated your BIOS since you got the motherboard?
> Just a thought...


No sleep function (if you're talking about in Windows). I just tried disabling PLL overvoltage and it got stuck at the Windows logo.

*UPDATE: crashed 15mins into 1792 test







*


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> lol those temps are getting a little too hot, after 12hours it would hit 90+ for sure.


Do you think? On my 4.9 GHz run the max temp was only 1C more after 12hrs than it was after the first hour. Either way its too hot...lol.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovereign73811*
> 
> Thanks munaim1. I've added MK-I to my profile and feel free to check it out.
> 
> For the VID, I'm still a little oblivious on what that is and if 1.4262 is too high for long-term stability.
> 
> Thanks.


VID is not the same as vcore so you don't have to worry about that at all. You load voltage in CPU-Z is what you're really getting and if you want to be even more accurate find the points on the motherboard and get a multimeter lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Do you use the sleep function?
> I remember that on earlier BIOS reversions that the sleep function was disrupted due to enabling PLL overvoltage, however as you probably already know PLL Overvoltage is usually for those that are overclocking higher than 4.6+ so it was one or the other. I know that the issue has been fixed with a BIOS reversion but I'm just wondering, have you at all updated your BIOS since you got the motherboard?
> Just a thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sleep function (if you're talking about in Windows). I just tried disabling PLL overvoltage and it got stuck at the Windows logo.
> 
> *UPDATE: crashed 15mins into 1792 test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Run it again and see if it fails again.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovereign73811*
> 
> If I read your rig right, that's on a liquid cooler? Man that's hot.


Yes. That's with a closed case, H100, stock fans, and 3 day old AS5. I don't really mind running the voltage that high (1.472v) but I need to get it a little cooler.


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> VID is not the same as vcore so you don't have to worry about that at all. You load voltage in CPU-Z is what you're really getting and if you want to be even more accurate find the points on the motherboard and get a multimeter lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run it again and see if it fails again.


Now it crashed like 30 seconds into it @ 1.55 PLL and 6500mb RAM.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> VID is not the same as vcore so you don't have to worry about that at all. You load voltage in CPU-Z is what you're really getting and if you want to be even more accurate find the points on the motherboard and get a multimeter lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run it again and see if it fails again.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it crashed like 30 seconds into it @ 1.55 PLL and 6500mb RAM.
Click to expand...

lol that's why I say they're inconsistent









Now forget all about the 'custom' FFT's and concentrate on a standard blend with upto 90% RAM.


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> lol that's why I say they're inconsistent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now forget all about the 'custom' FFT's and concentrate on a standard blend with upto 90% RAM.


So I should leave my settings the same? (1.5 or 1.55?) and go for an all-nighter again? For "standard blend with up to 90% RAM", how does one set that up in p95?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> lol that's why I say they're inconsistent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now forget all about the 'custom' FFT's and concentrate on a standard blend with upto 90% RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I should leave my settings the same? (1.5 or 1.55?) and go for an all-nighter again?
Click to expand...

at which value did you find that the prime duration lasted longer? if it's 1.5 or 1.55v then use that amount and continue with the vcore and 12hour testing.

I hope you're using small increments


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> at which value did you find that the prime duration lasted longer? if it's 1.5 or 1.55v then use that amount and continue with the vcore and 12hour testing.
> I hope you're using small increments


it survived 1.5PLL for 20 mins 1344 PLUS 15 mins 1792, then @ 1.55PLL it only survived 30secs of 1792.

So, I'd leave it @ 1.5 and try vcore 1.435 maybe?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> at which value did you find that the prime duration lasted longer? if it's 1.5 or 1.55v then use that amount and continue with the vcore and 12hour testing.
> I hope you're using small increments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it survived 1.5PLL for 20 mins 1344 PLUS 15 mins 1792, then @ 1.55PLL it only survived 30secs of 1792.
> 
> So, I'd leave it @ 1.5 and try vcore 1.435 maybe?
Click to expand...

yeah,

*EDIT:*

Just try 1.5v again and see if it produces the same results.


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> yeah,
> *EDIT:*
> Just try 1.5v again and see if it produces the same results.


Just to be clear, 1.5v PLL and the same vcore (1.425) I used after it crashed after 20m of 1344 followed with 15m of the 1792?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> yeah,
> *EDIT:*
> Just try 1.5v again and see if it produces the same results.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, 1.5v PLL and the same vcore (1.425) I used after it crashed after 20m of 1344 followed with 15m of the 1792?
Click to expand...

Just do what you did here:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> So far with my PLL @ 1.5v i've run 7000mb (i have 8GB ram) custom prime95 @ 1344 for 20 mins and am now starting 20 mins of 1792. (as described HERE)
> 
> Seems like my temps are super low compared to people in the chart though...did I get lucky or what's up? As of 20 mins 1344 and 6 mins of 1792 i only have max temps of 57-64-61-62. (this is 4.8ghz 2500k @ 1.425v w/ corsair h80)


I'm off now, be back later, for further assistance *PLEASE* *READ*some of the links that are available to you either in my sig or in the OP.


----------



## sovereign73811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Yes. That's with a closed case, H100, stock fans, and 3 day old AS5. I don't really mind running the voltage that high (1.472v) but I need to get it a little cooler.


I wonder if that is the lowest voltage you can go...I actually found that with 4.6GHz I went as low as 1.25v (if not a little lower). Of course, you are running a Core i7 so things are different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> VID is not the same as vcore so you don't have to worry about that at all. You load voltage in CPU-Z is what you're really getting and if you want to be even more accurate find the points on the motherboard and get a multimeter lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run it again and see if it fails again.


Thanks for the tip. I can now relax...and enjoy the new Core i5...finally...well after work...


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Just do what you did here:
> I'm off now, be back later, for further assistance *PLEASE* *READ*some of the links that are available to you either in my sig or in the OP.


Further reading has me curious, I have my vcore set to 1.425 but under 100% load, CPU-Z says "Core Voltage 1.406", should I bump my LLC up to Extreme from Ultra High?

Also, just BSOD'd 7 mins into 1344 test


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovereign73811*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I can now relax...and enjoy the new Core i5...finally...well after work...












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Just do what you did here:
> I'm off now, be back later, for further assistance *PLEASE* *READ*some of the links that are available to you either in my sig or in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further reading has me curious, I have my vcore set to 1.425 but under 100% load, CPU-Z says "Core Voltage 1.406", should I bump my LLC up to Extreme from Ultra High?
> 
> Also, just BSOD'd 7 mins into 1344 test
Click to expand...

Increasing the LLC to extreme will spike the voltage which isn't a good idea.

Can I just ask what is it that you're trying to do? Stabilize your overclock I presume? If so continue with what you're trying to do and follow this to a tee, if you look in around the Intel cpu section you will likely find answers to most of your questions:

*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your motherboard. LLC = Load line calibration, it's there to help you eliminate or reduce the vdroop as much as possible. Vdroop is the voltage difference between what you set in the BIOS / UEFI and what you really get under load. You will have to work out which works best for *YOU*. For example, if you set 1.35v in the BIOS and under load during stress testing it's 1.31v and that's HIGH or Level 2 LLC, then you may have to increase the LLC setting to reduce that droop, now depending on how your mobo works it could be like so:
> 
> Level 1 being the highest LLC setting and 5 being the lowest and vice versa. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible *without* it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best for when using Manual voltage, however I personally have found using high LLC with offset is a little better, idle voltage is a little higher (can be helpful in preventing those pesky idle bugs) and voltgea fluctuates a little less when under load.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock. Set the vcore manually to 1.25v, *Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the BCLK in CPU-Z then just disable it*.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Biostar Mobo's*
> CPU Core Current max (AMP) - *150*
> Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *250*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *250*
> IA Core current (AMP) - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPU PLL Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones (46x+)) doesn't boot into windows.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable or nearing stability.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multiplier and test with prime blend, if it fails, increase the voltage or continue increasing the multiplier until you are satisfied with the temps.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When nearing stability* ie. lasting a couple hours or little more in prime blend and it fails, you could try a couple of things like tweaking the PLL and VCCIO (QPI/VTT).
> 
> When RAM is at stock (for example, around 1.5v and 1600mhz) increasing the the VCCIO can help general stability when overclocking the cpu, usually between stock and 1.125v. If you're overclocking RAM then increasing it further might help.
> 
> PLL voltage between 1.5v - 1.7v could also help.
> 
> Just a small reminder, don't think more voltage = more stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When changing any values in the BIOS / UEFI, start low or stock and work your way up in small increments.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ BSOD 124 / IDLE Freezing on Sandy? & THIS (scroll down a little to the *~*IMPORTANT TIPS & FINDINGS*~* section*
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
Click to expand...

*Please follow the above.*


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing the LLC to extreme will spike the voltage which isn't a good idea.
> Can I just ask what is it that you're trying to do? Stabilize your overclock I presume? If so continue with what you're trying to do and follow this to a tee, if you look in around the Intel cpu section you will likely find answers to most of your questions:
> *Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ BSOD 124 / IDLE Freezing on Sandy? & THIS (scroll down a little to the *~*IMPORTANT TIPS & FINDINGS*~* section*
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.


Yeah, I'm triyng to get stability @ 4.8ghz 1.425v (2500k w/ corsair h80). I'm so close but it seems as if I'm making no progress here! I just tried 1.65 PLL and it did the same **** as 1.5 (20m of 1344 and 15m of 1792 before BSOD). 1.7 PLL crashed after 5 mins or so.

I even tried 1.50625v PLL with 1.1v VCCIO and it still BSOD'd after 20m of 1344 and 15m of 1792...is it time to give in and bump up the vcore?


----------



## error-id10t

Is anyone using 'additional turbo voltage'? I saw someone mention this elsewhere so I tried it myself again (the first time ages ago I really saw nothing) but this time I changed it little more and it seemed to work as expected.

When I drop offset by 0.020, I raise turbo voltage by 0.040 and it matches. Similarly, I drop offset by 0.040 then I add 0.080 for turbo and of course for 0.080 drop in offset, then I add 0.160 turbo voltage. Everything remains the same (app load volt and prime volt), except of course idle volts go down.

Is there any limit / harm doing this that anyone knows of (besides making sure the idle stays high enough not to BSOD there)?


----------



## kdrxone

Edit: getting more and more confused now







Testing now with offset.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Yeah, I'm triyng to get stability @ 4.8ghz 1.425v (2500k w/ corsair h80). I'm so close but it seems as if I'm making no progress here! I just tried 1.65 PLL and it did the same **** as 1.5 (20m of 1344 and 15m of 1792 before BSOD). 1.7 PLL crashed after 5 mins or so.
> 
> I even tried 1.50625v PLL with 1.1v VCCIO and it still BSOD'd after 20m of 1344 and 15m of 1792...is it time to give in and bump up the vcore?


Yeah just increase the vcore and leave the PLL and VCCIO to the value that gave you better results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Is anyone using 'additional turbo voltage'? I saw someone mention this elsewhere so I tried it myself again (the first time ages ago I really saw nothing) but this time I changed it little more and it seemed to work as expected.
> 
> When I drop offset by 0.020, I raise turbo voltage by 0.040 and it matches. Similarly, I drop offset by 0.040 then I add 0.080 for turbo and of course for 0.080 drop in offset, then I add 0.160 turbo voltage. Everything remains the same (app load volt and prime volt), except of course idle volts go down.
> 
> Is there any limit / harm doing this that anyone knows of (besides making sure the idle stays high enough not to BSOD there)?


I've not used additional turbo voltage before. Could you elaborate on this:
Quote:


> When I drop offset by 0.020, I raise turbo voltage by 0.040 and it matches. Similarly, I drop offset by 0.040 then I add 0.080 for turbo and of course for 0.080 drop in offset, then I add 0.160 turbo voltage. Everything remains the same (app load volt and prime volt), except of course idle volts go down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdrxone*
> 
> Edit: getting more and more confused now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing now with offset.


Could you please update your sig rig so we know what you're running. Thanks


----------



## kdrxone

@munaim1 done, wanted to update after getting this baby overclocked. I am still struggling to hit 4.5 ghz. I have tried different settings and voltage etc, I could run prime for 2 hrs on small ffts no problem but I'd crash on IBT Maximum on the 6th or so. I also crash easily in-game say BF3 after 30 mins or so @ 4.5 ghz. It's all cooled by nh-d14. When it crashes, it restarts without bsod or anything, however there is some weird wait time between the post-crash and the start.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing the LLC to extreme will spike the voltage which isn't a good idea.
> Can I just ask what is it that you're trying to do? Stabilize your overclock I presume? If so continue with what you're trying to do and follow this to a tee, if you look in around the Intel cpu section you will likely find answers to most of your questions:
> *Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ BSOD 124 / IDLE Freezing on Sandy? & THIS (scroll down a little to the *~*IMPORTANT TIPS & FINDINGS*~* section*
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm triyng to get stability @ 4.8ghz 1.425v (2500k w/ corsair h80). I'm so close but it seems as if I'm making no progress here! I just tried 1.65 PLL and it did the same **** as 1.5 (20m of 1344 and 15m of 1792 before BSOD). 1.7 PLL crashed after 5 mins or so.
> I even tried 1.50625v PLL with 1.1v VCCIO and it still BSOD'd after 20m of 1344 and 15m of 1792...is it time to give in and bump up the vcore?
Click to expand...

I'm going to add these shots of my bios. I'm using offset to do my OC. Maybe these can help you out a bit.








The last shot is under the advanced tab.


----------



## dos659

Ok im running offset 2 days now. I have made all the important tests (im on the same load vcore as the manual rock solid stable overclock that i had so there was not much testing) my idle is at 1.008v and my load on games and everyday load use is 1.376v. On testing my load vcore is mostly 1.368v and plays between 1.360v and 1.376v as shown in the picture, my temps are the ones shown on the picture. Again the rep goes to Munaim1 and his guides...

My settings in bios are pretty much the same as my Manual seted vcore which can be found here except that now vcore is seted on offset +0,005v and the C3 and C6 states from auto switched to disabled! If i miss something here tell me please!


----------



## deafboy

Kind of ashamed to post this...lol.

Been having a really weird issue with Prime95, but no one was responding to that thread so I just upped the volts a bit. I am 100% sure I can get it stable with lower volts but I need to work on my VTT and PLL to see what is right for my rig. Because right now, these numbers seem kind of high for my liking considering I am only at 4.5. I've gotten it up to 5.1 but not with great results. Mixture of learning the new rig and a less than golden chip I would say, lol. For the time being it is what it is.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdrxone*
> 
> @munaim1 done, wanted to update after getting this baby overclocked. I am still struggling to hit 4.5 ghz. I have tried different settings and voltage etc, I could run prime for 2 hrs on small ffts no problem but I'd crash on IBT Maximum on the 6th or so. I also crash easily in-game say BF3 after 30 mins or so @ 4.5 ghz. It's all cooled by nh-d14. When it crashes, it restarts without bsod or anything, however there is some weird wait time between the post-crash and the start.


Why are you running IBT and small FFT's?

Please download Nvivida 266.58 as they are the most stable drivers I know, install them for now while testing your overclock and follow my my guide, link is in my sig. If you have further isue's, read the BSOD 124 thread in my sig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Ok im running offset 2 days now. I have made all the important tests (im on the same load vcore as the manual rock solid stable overclock that i had so there was not much testing) my idle is at 1.008v and my load on games and everyday load use is 1.376v. On testing my load vcore is mostly 1.368v and plays between 1.360v and 1.376v as shown in the picture, my temps are the ones shown on the picture. Again the rep goes to Munaim1 and his guides...
> 
> My settings in bios are pretty much the same as my Manual seted vcore which can be found here except that now vcore is seted on offset +0,005v and the C3 and C6 states from auto switched to disabled! If i miss something here tell me please!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nope looks like you got it right!!! Congratz and thank you for the +rep, appreciate it. Just a note make sure that you have C1E and Speedstep enabled.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Kind of ashamed to post this...lol.
> 
> Been having a really weird issue with Prime95, but no one was responding to that thread so I just upped the volts a bit. I am 100% sure I can get it stable with lower volts but I need to work on my VTT and PLL to see what is right for my rig. Because right now, these numbers seem kind of high for my liking considering I am only at 4.5. I've gotten it up to 5.1 but not with great results. Mixture of learning the new rig and a less than golden chip I would say, lol. For the time being it is what it is.


For now I'll add you to the spreadsheet and we can work on lower that voltage and hopefully tweaking the VCCIO and PLL will help. Could you post all your BIOS settings (via screenshot of the UEFI with a usb FAT32 stick). just a note, not all chips are he same and if we can get that voltage lower then I'm afraid that your chip is not very good, however, I hope that's not the case.


----------



## dos659

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Nope looks like you got it right!!! Congratz and thank you for the +rep, appreciate it. Just a note make sure that you have C1E and Speedstep enabled.


Those two babes were allready seted as enabled from the manual vcore settings and stayed enabled for the offset


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> For now I'll add you to the spreadsheet and we can work on lower that voltage and hopefully tweaking the VCCIO and PLL will help. Could you post all your BIOS settings (via screenshot of the UEFI with a usb FAT32 stick). just a note, not all chips are he same and if we can get that voltage lower then I'm afraid that your chip is not very good, however, I hope that's not the case.


I'm assuming you meant to say if we can't get the voltage lower then it's not a very good chip, lol. I too hope that isn't the case but if not, oh well. I'm happy with 4.0, haha.

Here are the screen shots you requested, if there is anything else feel free to let me know










Spoiler: Screen Shots!























































The Prime95 thread I was talking about... Prime95 Issues...


----------



## kdrxone

@munaim1, i have figured out where my problem is... it's the power supply, yes corsair tx650 and yes its new. But guess what... the fan wasnt spinning => overheating of the PSU => shut down. I've made it spin now by touching it a bit and it starts spinning. No idea if i'll have to do it each time i start my PC tho. Time will show. But yea at least i know it wasnt me putting dumb settings in


----------



## dVeLoPe

heres another for the spreadsheet need water for max multi or even this 4.9 no ht

t


----------



## kdrxone

After figuring out the PSU problem (silly corsair) and hopefully not having to push the fan every time the PC starts (might as well stop switching it off







) I have reached 20 Maximum IBT passes, will run Prime 95 tonight or tomorrow


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> For now I'll add you to the spreadsheet and we can work on lower that voltage and hopefully tweaking the VCCIO and PLL will help. Could you post all your BIOS settings (via screenshot of the UEFI with a usb FAT32 stick). just a note, not all chips are he same and if we can get that voltage lower then I'm afraid that your chip is not very good, however, I hope that's not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you meant to say if we can't get the voltage lower then it's not a very good chip, lol. I too hope that isn't the case but if not, oh well. I'm happy with 4.0, haha.
> 
> Here are the screen shots you requested, if there is anything else feel free to let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screen Shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Prime95 thread I was talking about... Prime95 Issues...
Click to expand...

Cheers' bud, I'll take a look in a moment. and let you know









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdrxone*
> 
> @munaim1, i have figured out where my problem is... it's the power supply, yes corsair tx650 and yes its new. But guess what... the fan wasnt spinning => overheating of the PSU => shut down. I've made it spin now by touching it a bit and it starts spinning. No idea if i'll have to do it each time i start my PC tho. Time will show. But yea at least i know it wasnt me putting dumb settings in


Well I did say test the PSU first didn't I?







lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Oh right, could be PSU related, did you try running it at stock? Do you have a way to test the PSU rails? software is quite inaccurate but you're more than welcomed to try. HWmonitor does it I believe


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> heres another for the spreadsheet need water for max multi or even this 4.9 no ht
> 
> t


Ohhh no the pain.... lol THose temps are crazy crazy crazy lol you want me to update your entry with that? +rep for the screenshots in this thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdrxone*
> 
> After figuring out the PSU problem (silly corsair) and hopefully not having to push the fan every time the PC starts (might as well stop switching it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I have reached 20 Maximum IBT passes, will run Prime 95 tonight or tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good luck


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Yeah just increase the vcore and leave the PLL and VCCIO to the value that gave you better results.


Will do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> I'm going to add these shots of my bios. I'm using offset to do my OC. Maybe these can help you out a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last shot is under the advanced tab.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can't copy your settings to a T since everyone's chip is different, voltage-wise at least, correct?


----------



## TahoeDust

RMA that PSU. That is ridiculous. I have always heard such good things about Corsair power supplies.


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> RMA that PSU. That is ridiculous. I have always heard such good things about Corsair power supplies.


Yea, I hope this was just a one time thing to be honest. Because if it does keep happening that baby is getting RMA'd in the new year


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Will do.
> I can't copy your settings to a T since everyone's chip is different, voltage-wise at least, correct?


That's correct, but maybe there is something else in there that you have set different from mine that might help if you change. My voltage is maxing out at 1.408v under prime95 load. My PLL is at 1.65v. By the way, my chip is a 2600k. Hope you get it figured out soon. Good-luck.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Ohhh no the pain.... lol THose temps are crazy crazy crazy lol you want me to update your entry with that? +rep for the screenshots in this thread.
> Good luck


yes I do i have posted a 4.9 NO HT and also a 4.7 HT would like them both to stay currently @ 1.395v for 4.8ht will post it when ready and eventually when I go water you will see me over 5ghz! and ya the temps owww i was asleep only way i could do it and either way ive tested around 4-5 different chips and before each one went back to the store I ran some ''for the hell of it lets see if it blows up or are people anal and worried to much" heres a shot!
i know the temps were really high but with my luck it went up the 96c in one core and never throttled once or said LOG (temps to hott) so this now confirms anything over 97/98c will cause a slowdown!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I've not used additional turbo voltage before. Could you elaborate on this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> When I drop offset by 0.020, I raise turbo voltage by 0.040 and it matches. Similarly, I drop offset by 0.040 then I add 0.080 for turbo and of course for 0.080 drop in offset, then I add 0.160 turbo voltage. Everything remains the same (app load volt and prime volt), except of course idle volts go down.
Click to expand...

I run LLC on HIGH so when I have my offset at 0.120 I get:

1.112v idle, 1.456v on IBT and 1.424v prime

If I put offset down by .020 and add additional turbo by .040:

1.088 idle, all other values remain the same.

offset down by .040 and additional turbo up by .080:

1.064 idle, all other values remain the same.

offset down by .080 and additional turbo up by .160:

1.032 idle, all other values remain the same.

So in the end I had my LLC on HIGH and offset down to 0.040 with same volts everywhere (except when idling). Worth noting here is that raising offset by as little as 0.005 now has a large increase on vcore (as it's combined with additional turbo volts).


----------



## TahoeDust

Are most of the people on the list running HT? Does it make that big of a difference in temps? How about difference in performance? I have not tried anything with it off yet, but I was not thrilled with my mid 80 temps after an hour at 5.0.


----------



## dVeLoPe

look at the post put above is 4.9 no ht then look at my 4.7 ht in the first page youll see lol turn it off!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> look at the post put above is 4.9 no ht then look at my 4.7 ht in the first page youll see lol turn it off!


Turn it off? Why? Unless of course you don't do anything that benefits from it. My main computer use is encoding. As we all know, HT'ing is quite useful when encoding!


----------



## dVeLoPe

then have fun me i use my pc for gaming only so having the HT is just a benefit incase i ever need or wanted to encode or use it lol


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> That's correct, but maybe there is something else in there that you have set different from mine that might help if you change. My voltage is maxing out at 1.408v under prime95 load. My PLL is at 1.65v. By the way, my chip is a 2600k. Hope you get it figured out soon. Good-luck.


Going in for 1.43v test, now!

*UPDATE: Both 1344 and 1792 tests passed! Everyone cross your fingers for the 12-hr blend that I'll start later tonight!*


----------



## TahoeDust

Is it easier to stabilize a high speed without HT?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Going in for 4.3v test, now!
> *UPDATE: Both 1344 and 1792 tests passed! Everyone cross your fingers for the 12-hr blend that I'll start later tonight!*


4.3v ??????????


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Is it easier to stabilize a high speed without HT?


Not that I know of.


----------



## giecsar

Hi everyone, I need some help stabilizing my overclock. To be honest I am unsure about what is not working properly, but I think it might be the RAM. Right now things are as you see them in my sig rig, and I'm getting frequent BSODs, most of them say "PFN_LIST_CORRUPT" or "MEMORY_MANAGEMENT".
I've selected "DDR3-1866" and then upped the voltage to 1.65V for the RAM, but is there anything else I should change? Timings are at stock values 9-9-9-24


----------



## inflikted

Hey everyone, first time intel overclocker...just picked up a 2500k and an asrock z68 extreme4 gen3 mobo..

I have read some guides, and I am confused about something...

I am seeing conflicting answers on OC guides for sandy bridge...

should i enable or disable the following? I want to try to get 4.6-4.8 on my processor...

Spread Spectrum
C1E
C3
C6
Thermal Throttling
Package C State Support

Thanks everyone


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Is internal PLL overvoltage needed for 4.6-4.8 on a 2500k?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Is internal PLL overvoltage needed for 4.6-4.8 on a 2500k?


Only if you can't boot without it.


----------



## rippir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> I'm going to add these shots of my bios. I'm using offset to do my OC. Maybe these can help you out a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last shot is under the advanced tab.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for posting these! I almost PM you the other day.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rippir*
> 
> Thanks for posting these! I almost PM you the other day.


Your welcome. I hope they help.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inflikted*
> 
> Hey everyone, first time intel overclocker...just picked up a 2500k and an asrock z68 extreme4 gen3 mobo..
> I have read some guides, and I am confused about something...
> I am seeing conflicting answers on OC guides for sandy bridge...
> should i enable or disable the following? I want to try to get 4.6-4.8 on my processor...
> Spread Spectrum
> C1E
> C3
> C6
> Thermal Throttling
> Package C State Support
> Thanks everyone


To prevent idle or Random BSODs (sometimes error 124) you have to set the C States in a particular way.

If you are using offset mode for voltage, you must disable the C3 and C6 report.

If you are using Manual voltage then you must either run them on auto or enable them.

In both instances C1E and Speedstep should be left on as it has no effect on stability and it helps overall temps and the longitivity of your chip especially when using offset voltage.

Everything is in the guides at the beginning of the thread!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> *Everything is in the guides at the beginning of the thread!*


Thank you









*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your motherboard. LLC = Load line calibration, it's there to help you eliminate or reduce the vdroop as much as possible. Vdroop is the voltage difference between what you set in the BIOS / UEFI and what you really get under load. You will have to work out which works best for *YOU*. For example, if you set 1.35v in the BIOS and under load during stress testing it's 1.31v and that's HIGH or Level 2 LLC, then you may have to increase the LLC setting to reduce that droop, now depending on how your mobo works it could be like so:
> 
> Level 1 being the highest LLC setting and 5 being the lowest and vice versa. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible *without* it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best for when using Manual voltage, however I personally have found using high LLC with offset is a little better, idle voltage is a little higher (can be helpful in preventing those pesky idle bugs) and voltgea fluctuates a little less when under load.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock. Set the vcore manually to 1.25v, *Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the BCLK in CPU-Z then just disable it*.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Biostar Mobo's*
> CPU Core Current max (AMP) - *150*
> Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *250*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *250*
> IA Core current (AMP) - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPU PLL Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones (46x+)) doesn't boot into windows.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable or nearing stability.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multiplier and test with prime blend, if it fails, increase the voltage or continue increasing the multiplier until you are satisfied with the temps.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When nearing stability* ie. lasting a couple hours or little more in prime blend and it fails, you could try a couple of things like tweaking the PLL and VCCIO (QPI/VTT).
> 
> When RAM is at stock (for example, around 1.5v and 1600mhz) increasing the the VCCIO can help general stability when overclocking the cpu, usually between stock and 1.125v. If you're overclocking RAM then increasing it further might help.
> 
> PLL voltage between 1.5v - 1.7v could also help.
> 
> Just a small reminder, don't think more voltage = more stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When changing any values in the BIOS / UEFI, start low or stock and work your way up in small increments.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ BSOD 124 / IDLE Freezing on Sandy? & THIS (scroll down a little to the *~*IMPORTANT TIPS & FINDINGS*~* section*
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
Click to expand...


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> 4.3v ??????????


hahah oops, I mean 1.43!


----------



## kdrxone

So, I'm back with a slight failure. Last night started a standard blend but failed within 10 minutes (could hear it restart while I was falling asleep), started another blend right now and its looking good.







However if I do fail a standard blend once again, should I look more into ram?









Update: put my ram timings manually in as well as DRAM Voltage, passed both 1344 & 1792 20 mins each. Will do a standard blend later.


----------



## FPSDavid

Damn, BSOD'd 2 hours into standard blend







Really had my hopes up after passing the 1344 and 1792 stuff









Re-attempting @ 1.435.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> look at the post put above is 4.9 no ht then look at my 4.7 ht in the first page youll see lol turn it off!


Why on earth are you using 1.528v,no wonder your temps are in the 90's c,4.9ghz should'nt need anywhere near that voltage.


----------



## dVeLoPe

^^ you sir cannot read a picture clearly my image of 1.528v says the cpu is running at 3.5ghz which is not my 4.9 NO HT which really was that hot..


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Cheers' bud, I'll take a look in a moment. and let you know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Thanks. Yeah, I was trying to go off that guide early on when I began testing, among other posts of yours.

I know I can boot and test with lower volts but I am not sure what to do with my PLL and VTT. I have tried a couple settings and it passes IBT fine but fails after 3+ hours of prime blend. Just not sure how to go about testing the VTT/PLL

124 is lame, I would much prefer 101. lol.


----------



## csm725

Progress!








40 minutes 1792 FFT stable. Will blend later this week.


----------



## FPSDavid

And failed 1.435







I don't know how much higher I can get before I'll be worried for my CPU!

Trying 1.44v


----------



## TahoeDust

Getting 4.9GHz stable was a breeze. Getting 5.0 stable is proving to be a real *****. This chip seams to want more voltage than I am willing to give.


----------



## rippir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Your welcome. I hope they help.


Thanks again they did help... I'm tweaking to get lowest possible temps. My second core is right at the 75c after a few hours of P95 blend. I'm thinking about trying another TIM or reapplying AS5. I took the third fan off my Phantek PH-TC14PE (since it doesn't seem to making any difference on load temps) and used it with the provided bracket to cool my GTX570 (next on the OC list).


----------



## FPSDavid

Alrighty, I passed 40 mins EACH of 1344 and 1792 @ 1.44v...hope that's good enough!

Only the overnight will tell.


----------



## error-id10t

I thought I'd try this, put Multi to 49 and found that my chip needs 1.496-1.504v to be prime Blend stable (well, stable enough to run the hour I let it). Temps peaked at 75 degrees.

For 24/7 use I use offset and 103x46 which needs 1.43v. I hate this chip and can't wait for Ivy, do these chips just stop working or will it simply degrade over time if I choose to punish it for being a poor performer?


----------



## Antipathy

Hey guys, I was hoping you guys would be able to help give me a little direction here. I just finished a new build, so time to start pushing it. I've read through all the guides, I'm just trying to figure out where I want to start. I was just playing around with multipliers and voltages trying to figure out what my first goal is. Since I am on air cooling for now, I don't want to go too crazy until I know how this chip responds.

I was basically just testing to see how low a voltage I could set at a given multiplier in order to be able to successfully boot into Windows in order to gauge a starting point. Here is what I found so far:

PLL Overvoltage Disabled

x47 - 1.26v (BIOS), 1.264v (CPU-z)
x48 - 1.29v (BIOS), 1.288-1.296v (CPU-z)
x49 - 1.32v (BIOS), 1.32v (CPU-z)

PLL Overvoltage Enabled

x50 - 1.35v (BIOS), 1.352v (CPU-z)
x51 - 1.395v (BIOS), 1.4v (CPU-z)

I didn't want to try anything over that, though I was quite surprised with how linearly the voltage requirement increased all the way up x51.

Now, I understand, that there's no telling where stable voltages might end up, but I was still somewhat encouraged by being able to login to Windows at a x51 multiplier.

I haven't changed much, so far, and here is the pertinent info:

Memory is locked at 1600 Mhz @ 1.5v, 9-9-9-24

EPU Power Saving - Disabled
LLC - Ultra High
VRM Frequency - 350
Phase Control - Extreme
Duty Control - Extreme
CPU Current Capability - 140%
VCCIO Voltage - Auto
PLL Voltage - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Auto
C3 - Enabled
C6 - Enabled

So the next step is to pick a multiplier as a goal and try to nail down sweet spots for VCCIO and PLL voltages, correct? What would be a good place to start? x47? x48?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## giecsar

Hey guys I made some progress too:



As you can see I reverted to stock values for the RAM for now while I figure out why it's not stable at the advertised frequency, but the CPU and GPU are OC'd quite a bit, have I managed decent overclocks? Also, is my SuperPi result respectable?

I'll be back once I get my Dominators to run at over 1600MHz.


----------



## jtluongo

am i supposed to use fixed voltage or offset voltage?

im using a z68 asrock board and a 2500k


----------



## TahoeDust

I use fixed voltage until I get an overclock I am happy with, then I work on changing it to offset,


----------



## shad0wfax

I know that this thread isn't supposed to be about voltages and temperatures, but I'd like to point something out to the people pushing from a nice 70-75C at 4.7 GHz to try to hit 4.9GHz at 90-95C.

You're going to hit a thermal wall and your CPU is going to throttle itself due to being near or at TJMax at some point. There are programs out there that run significantly hotter than Prime95 (Such as Intel Burn Test or even some folding WUs) and your'e going to smoke your chip or at least throttle yourself into low performance until the temperatures cool down unless you change it.

Also, you're going to be consuming huge amounts of power and even if you've changed your board to use current/power monitoring instead of thermal monitoring, you're going to get hidden internal throttling due to power consumption. I know, because I tested this. I actually found that at 4.7 GHz my GFlops in IBT could be anywhere from 123.2 up to 127.1 depending on my Vcore. The lower the Vcore, the higher the GFlops and thus the better my performance was.

My point here is that it's not all about how fast your clock is; it's about how efficient your overclock is. Temperature and power are closely related, as temperature is simply electrical power that has been wasted, converted into heat instead of into processor cycles. So for those of you struggling to hit 4.8 or 4.9 GHz at 1.45 to 1.48 Vcore and 90+ C, you're shooting yourselves in the foot. Either sell your CPU and buy a new one, hoping that you get a "golden" chip, or just clock yourself down to 4.6 GHz and enjoy faster computational performance at a cooler and more power efficient clock.

</rant>


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> I know that this thread isn't supposed to be about voltages and temperatures, but I'd like to point something out to the people pushing from a nice 70-75C at 4.7 GHz to try to hit 4.9GHz at 90-95C.
> ...


Good post. Makes me feel better about giving up on going for 5.0 and sticking with my 4.9 @ 1.432v high 70s setup. I cant believe how much more voltage it rake going from 4.9 to 5.0...around .055v more.


----------



## rippir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks for the update, will update the spreadsheet in a moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to offset, this is how to get it working:
> Leave manual voltage and read the load voltage with cpu-z (example - 1.344v needed for your overclock)
> At the same time read the VID under load with Realtemp (reads 1.3511v)
> Now the offset required in that instance it would be a negative value from the VID to obtain the load voltage you need, it would be roughly -0.005v (1.3511 - 0.005 = 1.346v). Just a note, 0.005v might cause your load voltage to drop lower than 1.346, in that case try using a positive offset of +0.005.
> There you have it, that's how offset works. Report back and let us know how you get on.
> Also make sure you disable C3 and C6 report when using offset voltage.


4.8GHz @ + .030 Offset

I set out wanting to hit 4.8+ and I made it... My temps were just over my personal threshold (75c) but after seeing some of the crazy temps people are putting these chips through I'm OK with that.

Thanks to munaim1 for posting detailed guides









Thanks to Tom Thumb for posting BIOS screens









Now its time to OC my GTX570


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ^^ you sir cannot read a picture clearly my image of 1.528v says the cpu is running at 3.5ghz which is not my 4.9 NO HT which really was that hot..


And you need to learn some maners mate,1.528v for 3.5ghz is even worse,you obviously dont know what your doing.Your screen shows 3.5ghz and temps @90c,so what am i not reading.


----------



## AeroZ

Ok. I'm now stable at 4.6ghz with 1.336-1.352v. I'd like to get to 4.7ghz but i'm not sure if it's safe to go close to 1.4v. Any thoughts? Temps should be fine tho with my new d14.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Finally got a good 4.6 clock done. I hope all these screens are sufficient









Prime under load at the end of the test


Under idle after stopping the test


Cpu-z load validation under load. It shows 1.36, but under load ill hit as low as 1.34
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2175184

4.7 and beyond has proven to be a bit tricker, but we shall see









edit: forgot to list cooling. Corsair H50 with push/pull yate loon high speed 2k rpm fans


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rippir*
> 
> 4.8GHz @ + .030 Offset
> I set out wanting to hit 4.8+ and I made it... My temps were just over my personal threshold (75c) but after seeing some of the crazy temps people are putting these chips through I'm OK with that.
> Thanks to munaim1 for posting detailed guides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Tom Thumb for posting BIOS screens


Nice jod.


----------



## FPSDavid

And failed 1.440v too


----------



## Scorpion667

Heads up, my chip degraded at 1.45v load, used to run 5ghz 24/7 locked multi (no eist), trying to see if it settled bumped it up to 1.48v see if it holds. I know 4.8ghz needs +0.02v more for stability so I might get lucky and it just needs 1.48... do chips usually settle after they degrade or does it degrade faster?

If it degrades still I gotta buy 5 more 2500k's to bin sigh at least it's fast to bin them


----------



## TahoeDust

I have been working on lowering my voltage after switching from manual to offset vcore. It seems like it takes a little less. One hour into prime95...keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## cloud9x

how's this looking?


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloud9x*
> 
> 
> how's this looking?


Do full 12h test. The most stressing tests come in the end.


----------



## cloud9x

i'll let it run for longer

is there a larger barrier passing 4.6ghz? i'm runninf offset +0.030v right now. if i bump it up say, 0.40, will i be able to get 4.7/4.8?


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloud9x*
> 
> i'll let it run for longer
> is there a larger barrier passing 4.6ghz? i'm runninf offset +0.030v right now. if i bump it up say, 0.40, will i be able to get 4.7/4.8?


Which level of LLC you right now? Seems like High. If you want to go higher with the multiplier, you need to set the offset quite a bit lower.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Finally got myself up and running with my asrock z68 extreme4 gen3 board and a 2500k..

went to microcenter and bought a set of corsair vengeance ddr3 1600 2x4gb sticks, and now all is well, so the g.skill sniper 1866 sticks i got from newegg were bad

I am new to intel overclocking, and dont really have a set overclock in mind, I want to see how far I can go and keep it simple

I notice alot of vdroop on this board, so right now I am at level 2 llc (at level 3 llc the vcore was still dropping between 1.208 and 1.216), and 1.25v vcore, and dropped the pll voltage to 1.75 and running at 4.5 right now

using the quick and dirty sandybridge oc guide in the sandy stable club, i ran the 1344 an 1792 primes and so far so good

i disabled spread spectrum, because it was causing the bclk to be 99.7, so now that it is off i am at 100

temps during the 1344 and 1792 runs (15 minutes each) were 57-59 across all cores, so I definitley have some wiggle room

I am going to play a little more tomorrow and then finally do an overnight prime run when the temps start getting too high

Am i pretty much on the right track? the llc pretty much just tries keeps the vcore as close to what it is set at in the bios right?

I also have c1e, c3 and c6 enabled for now..if i remember correctly, these only really need to be disabled if you are using offset?


----------



## saiyanzzrage

also, for offset, which I will try after I am prime stable, i keep reading that you need to compare the voltage in cpuz and the voltage in realtemp? I dont see voltage in realtemp and I dont see a setting to enable it? using 3.69 beta...anyone help me out?


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> also, for offset, which I will try after I am prime stable, i keep reading that you need to compare the voltage in cpuz and the voltage in realtemp? I dont see voltage in realtemp and I dont see a setting to enable it? using 3.69 beta...anyone help me out?


Click the time tab it will change to Vcore


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> I also have c1e, c3 and c6 enabled for now..if i remember correctly, these only really need to be disabled if you are using offset?


I use offset and only disabled C1e


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Click the time tab it will change to Vcore


ah, didnt try that, thanks!!


----------



## tcung82

Here you go guys, just finished a 12 hour run. Stable club baby.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcung82*
> 
> Here you go guys, just finished a 12 hour run. Stable club baby.


TBH temps are a bit high for H100. I'm at 4.6ghz on air and max temp is 68C.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> TBH temps are a bit high for H100. I'm at 4.6ghz on air and max temp is 68C.


That's because he is running a 2600k. Hyperthreading makes a BIG difference in temps


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> That's because he is running a 2600k. Hyperthreading makes a BIG difference in temps


ok, my bad


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Hey guys, I was hoping you guys would be able to help give me a little direction here. I just finished a new build, so time to start pushing it. I've read through all the guides, I'm just trying to figure out where I want to start. I was just playing around with multipliers and voltages trying to figure out what my first goal is. Since I am on air cooling for now, I don't want to go too crazy until I know how this chip responds.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was basically just testing to see how low a voltage I could set at a given multiplier in order to be able to successfully boot into Windows in order to gauge a starting point. Here is what I found so far:
> 
> PLL Overvoltage Disabled
> 
> x47 - 1.26v (BIOS), 1.264v (CPU-z)
> x48 - 1.29v (BIOS), 1.288-1.296v (CPU-z)
> x49 - 1.32v (BIOS), 1.32v (CPU-z)
> 
> PLL Overvoltage Enabled
> 
> x50 - 1.35v (BIOS), 1.352v (CPU-z)
> x51 - 1.395v (BIOS), 1.4v (CPU-z)
> 
> I didn't want to try anything over that, though I was quite surprised with how linearly the voltage requirement increased all the way up x51.
> 
> Now, I understand, that there's no telling where stable voltages might end up, but I was still somewhat encouraged by being able to login to Windows at a x51 multiplier.
> 
> I haven't changed much, so far, and here is the pertinent info:
> 
> Memory is locked at 1600 Mhz @ 1.5v, 9-9-9-24
> 
> EPU Power Saving - Disabled
> LLC - Ultra High
> VRM Frequency - 350
> Phase Control - Extreme
> Duty Control - Extreme
> CPU Current Capability - 140%
> VCCIO Voltage - Auto
> PLL Voltage - Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum - Auto
> C3 - Enabled
> C6 - Enabled
> 
> 
> So the next step is to pick a multiplier as a goal and try to nail down sweet spots for VCCIO and PLL voltages, correct? What would be a good place to start? x47? x48?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would pick a multiplier like 45 to being with and then slowly increase that as you find the desired voltage for that particular overclock. Obviously temperatures are important, therefore considering the type of cooling you have and how high you would like to go is totally up to you. I would recommend reading the OP to get a better understanding of max voltages and temperatures.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rippir*
> 
> 4.8GHz @ + .030 Offset
> 
> I set out wanting to hit 4.8+ and I made it... My temps were just over my personal threshold (75c) but after seeing some of the crazy temps people are putting these chips through I'm OK with that.
> 
> Thanks to munaim1 for posting detailed guides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Tom Thumb for posting BIOS screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its time to OC my GTX570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Look's great, I'll update your entry in a moment. Thank you yet again for participating









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> Ok. I'm now stable at 4.6ghz with 1.336-1.352v. I'd like to get to 4.7ghz but i'm not sure if it's safe to go close to 1.4v. Any thoughts? Temps should be fine tho with my new d14.


Please read the OP, more specifically the *~*MAX SAFE VOLTAGE & TEMPS*~* section then come to your decision









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Heads up, my chip degraded at 1.45v load, used to run 5ghz 24/7 locked multi (no eist), trying to see if it settled bumped it up to 1.48v see if it holds. I know 4.8ghz needs +0.02v more for stability so I might get lucky and it just needs 1.48... do chips usually settle after they degrade or does it degrade faster?
> 
> If it degrades still I gotta buy 5 more 2500k's to bin sigh at least it's fast to bin them


Can I just ask what is it that you do with your rig and was it running 5ghz from when you submitted to the club back in April? Roughly how many hours of prime did you run? Did you run IBT with AVX at all?

Just want a little more info if you don't mind









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Finally got myself up and running with my asrock z68 extreme4 gen3 board and a 2500k..
> 
> went to microcenter and bought a set of corsair vengeance ddr3 1600 2x4gb sticks, and now all is well, so the g.skill sniper 1866 sticks i got from newegg were bad
> 
> I am new to intel overclocking, and dont really have a set overclock in mind, I want to see how far I can go and keep it simple
> 
> I notice alot of vdroop on this board, so right now I am at level 2 llc (at level 3 llc the vcore was still dropping between 1.208 and 1.216), and 1.25v vcore, and dropped the pll voltage to 1.75 and running at 4.5 right now
> 
> using the quick and dirty sandybridge oc guide in the sandy stable club, i ran the 1344 an 1792 primes and so far so good
> 
> i disabled spread spectrum, because it was causing the bclk to be 99.7, so now that it is off i am at 100
> 
> temps during the 1344 and 1792 runs (15 minutes each) were 57-59 across all cores, so I definitley have some wiggle room
> 
> I am going to play a little more tomorrow and then finally do an overnight prime run when the temps start getting too high
> 
> Am i pretty much on the right track? the llc pretty much just tries keeps the vcore as close to what it is set at in the bios right?
> 
> I also have c1e, c3 and c6 enabled for now..if i remember correctly, these only really need to be disabled if you are using offset?


The temperature would stay low for those FFT's because it ain't the ones that generate the heat, usually it's the small FFT's like 8k or 12k etc. Sounds like you're on the right track, yeah that's the reason behind using LLC - to minimize the droop under load and again you're correct, C3 and C6 should be disabled when using offset, you can leave C1E and Speedstep on enabled for both manual and offset.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





Quote:


> *Updating the Spreadsheet now - Thank you for your patience*


----------



## AeroZ

yeah, i've read the OP. It's my own decision what is the safe voltage


----------



## pyfviperx

Is 4430mhz @ 1.264 Vcore a good overclock? for my 2600k my hottest core is at 69c during prime95. :O


----------



## FPSDavid

I think I give up on 4.8Ghz







Gonna go with 4.5 to make it easy, so much trouble trying to get 4.8 stable...


----------



## MichaelZERO

Here is my, 16 hours blend
Hope I didn't break any rules.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> Here is my, 16 hours blend
> Hope I didn't break any rules.


nice voltage!


----------



## error-id10t

Little confused at the moment. I've seen few people turn off HT to run this test (I guess to reduce temps / volts) but anyway, I just did this the first time here and run Intel Burn Test.

Current setting with HT *on* it gives me ~104.1 GFlops. After I turn HT *off* it now gives me ~121 GFlops. But the kicker is, it's not stable anymore and can't even pass 5 runs (no BSOD, just fails).

Update:

So I put BCLK back to 100 (from 103) and now it's 'stable' again with HT off; GFlops went down to ~118 (from 121). I then turned HT on again and now that is down to ~94 GFlops (from 104).

At the moment HT *off* is giving me ~24 GFlops more...

add: no other program/bench shows HT off is faster so IBT must just not see things right.


----------



## rippir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Look's great, I'll update your entry in a moment. Thank you yet again for participating


Thanks. I like the "Intel Editor" Banner


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Little confused at the moment. I've seen few people turn off HT to run this test (I guess to reduce temps / volts) but anyway, I just did this the first time here and run Intel Burn Test.
> 
> Current setting with HT *on* it gives me ~104.1 GFlops. After I turn HT *off* it now gives me ~121 GFlops. But the kicker is, it's not stable anymore and can't even pass 5 runs (no BSOD, just fails).
> 
> Update:
> 
> So I put BCLK back to 100 (from 103) and now it's 'stable' again with HT off; GFlops went down to ~118 (from 121). I then turned HT on again and now that is down to ~94 GFlops (from 104).
> 
> At the moment HT *off* is giving me ~24 GFlops more...
> 
> add: no other program/bench shows HT off is faster so IBT must just not see things right.


The reason your GFlops is decreasing is that you're hitting a "silent" throttle at the CPU level. You're exceeding either the temperature, current, or power limitations and your CPU is cycling itself short (while keeping its full clock speed) in order to avoid harming itself. You can either decrease your voltage or decrease your overclock and you should see this change.

My guess is that it's a maximum current issue and not a temperature issue.

I managed to get my OC more efficient by reducing the Load Line Calibration, as that adds more current to the system for a given voltage, on my motherboard.

The reason that no other test shows this is probably because IBT stresses your system harder than any other floating point test that i know of. You're probably not hitting the power/current wall with other tests but IBT is enough to kick it up over the edge. Back down just a tiny bit and you should be rock-solid stable in the other tests and more efficient in IBT.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> The reason your GFlops is decreasing is that you're hitting a "silent" throttle at the CPU level. You're exceeding either the temperature, current, or power limitations and your CPU is cycling itself short (while keeping its full clock speed) in order to avoid harming itself. You can either decrease your voltage or decrease your overclock and you should see this change.
> 
> My guess is that it's a maximum current issue and not a temperature issue.
> 
> I managed to get my OC more efficient by reducing the Load Line Calibration, as that adds more current to the system for a given voltage, on my motherboard.
> 
> The reason that no other test shows this is probably because IBT stresses your system harder than any other floating point test that i know of. You're probably not hitting the power/current wall with other tests but IBT is enough to kick it up over the edge. Back down just a tiny bit and you should be rock-solid stable in the other tests and more efficient in IBT.


Are you certain about this? I just compared ITB with HT on and off and got similar results to error-id10t. I tried a couple things to get my current down and with every setting the non HT runs were had higher GFlops.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Are you certain about this? I just compared ITB with HT on and off and got similar results to error-id10t. I tried a couple things to get my current down and with every setting the non HT runs were had higher GFlops.


I don't know what the code for Linpack is like. (IBT uses Linpack). Let me do some digging on Linpack and see if it's optimized for Hyper-Threading to be 100% sure about this.

"*As of v2.1, Core i7 users that wish to test with HyperThreading enabled can now *override* the number of threads for Linpack to execute." (emphasis added by me)

Make sure that you're doing that by clicking on the "All" button for the cores to use in IBT. It shouldn't be giving you such a performance hit as long as you're using IBT v 2.53 or better but there's a chance that it's just so poorly optimized that your GFlops will suck with HT enabled no matter what.

EDIT: Some users are reporting a 4% drop in GFlops with HT enabled in IBT. His drops are more like 20% which is a bit odd. What are your overclocks at?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I don't know what the code for Linpack is like. (IBT uses Linpack). Let me do some digging on Linpack and see if it's optimized for Hyper-Threading to be 100% sure about this.


I just did two pulls at stock speed and default bios settings.

HT: 74 Gflops
non-HT: 88 Gflops

Pretty interesting.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I don't know what the code for Linpack is like. (IBT uses Linpack). Let me do some digging on Linpack and see if it's optimized for Hyper-Threading to be 100% sure about this.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did two pulls at stock speed and default bios settings.
> 
> HT: 74 Gflops
> non-HT: 88 Gflops
> 
> Pretty interesting.
Click to expand...

That sounds better. That's about an 8% drop. Compare that to the percent drop in your Overclock and I think that my assumption about throttling may still be valid.

My 4.7 GHz 2500K will IBT between 126.88 and 127.06 GFlops consistently. (Obviously I have no HT.)


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> That sounds better. That's about an 8% drop. Compare that to the percent drop in your Overclock and I think that my assumption about throttling may still be valid.
> 
> My 4.7 GHz 2500K will IBT between 126.88 and 127.06 GFlops consistently. (Obviously I have no HT.)


Why would it throttle at stock clock speed and bios settings? It still returned higher Gflops with HT disabled.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Why would it throttle at stock clock speed and bios settings? It still returned higher Gflops with HT disabled.


Linpack isn't optimized for HT so losing about 4% of your GFlops with HT enabled is what other users have experienced. Where I was thinking that throttling occurred was when error-id10t said that he went from 118 GFlops down to 94 GFlops with HT enabled. That's far more of a performance loss than he should be seeing and that makes me wonder if he's hitting a wall somewhere in his settings.

HT is primarily for multi-tasking and Linpack was optimized to test physical cores not virtual cores. That's why many people leave HT off for Linpack. (Although having it on is a good way to test your thermal stability.) The same goes for Prime95, many will disable HT since it doesn't have much of an effect on clock stability, it simply consumes more power and adds more heat. So when you're testing an OC on a 2600K (or any other HT capable CPU) you can disable HT while you dial in your OC until it's stable and then test with HT on to make sure that your thermal output is controllable at that OC. Linpack (and thus IBT) is essentially the undisputed king of heating up your CPU.

Long story short, a 4-6% loss with HT makes sense and a 20.3% loss (118 GFlops down to 94 GFlops) tells me something's not quite right with the settings and some throttling is occurring for error-id10t.


----------



## TahoeDust

At stock, 88 Gflops to 74 Gflops is a ~16% drop. With the OC, 121 Gflops to 104 Glops is a 14% drop. So the performance difference is pretty consistent.


----------



## FPSDavid

2 hours into 1.45v @ 4.8ghz testing...if this doesn't work I'm gonna have to lower the multiplier







don't wanna get any higher with the voltage.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> Here is my, 16 hours blend
> Hope I didn't break any rules.


Thank you for participating, the screenshot is perfect and the overclock is amazing!!! Yet another golden chip on the spreadsheet. +rep for your efforts and for sharing this amazing overclock with us. 5ghz with a 212+ is impressive. Welcome to OCN and the club









You beat Lord Xeb and taken the 5ghz golden entry









Have you tested the max multiplier? With those kind of voltages I bet you could go much higher if you're on water. As for max multi might be a 57 or even a 58.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> 2 hours into 1.45v @ 4.8ghz testing...if this doesn't work I'm gonna have to lower the multiplier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't wanna get any higher with the voltage.


Good-luck!


----------



## dVeLoPe

if i run X overclock with Y voltage and its stable multiple tests.... then i tried XX overclock with XX voltage and realized it runs to how dial it back to my previous settings and what do you know 101...

so as of right now i had to bump my volts up 0.05v to stabilize my overclock after trying a higher OC is this because of THAT or because these chips slowly but surely ask for morre vcore the longer you own them? what gives serisouly thinking of selling and trying my luck again but if the new chip i get will do the same runs stable a X voltage and then requires MORE then X volts to stable i dont want it!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so your confirming that even if i have a golden chip that when i first install it runs 6ghz @ 1.3v after a week or X amount of time that same 6ghz will needa 1.33 or something more then what it needed previously??


Not necessarily and it depends on a variety of things.

Firstly how resilient the chip is. Secondly what is it that you're doing with the rig - is it at load 24/7 ie. folding etc.? I have noticed something called burn in (settling down as you put it) and that is probably very important as many don't realise. It could be a case of just settling down or could be that the load voltage requires a small bump to stay consistent.

With overclocking there is no guarantee and the same goes for voltages, it's hardly consistent and does fluctuatute. For instance:

4.5ghz with +0.020v = 1.248 / 1.256 / 1.260v LOAD

At *that* particular time, those were the voltages you obtained, however running it again could produce these: 1.248 / 1.256 / 1.260 like before but more importantly it could drop down to 1.240v which is lower and could happen for a split second and make all the difference to being stable or not, hence the 101 error. If the chip requires a lot more voltage (say +0.050) for your overclock then yeah you could call that degrading or burn in.


----------



## dVeLoPe

well i noticed hwinfo says it goes from 1.344/1.352/1.360/1.368 @ 1.365v in bios but with the 0.05v increse to 1.37v in bios iits 1.352/1.360/1.368 fully loaded i am just worried that if i try another chip and it turns out golden after a few tries of a higher o.c or some burnin/settling time i will need more voltage making it not so golden!


----------



## csm725

About time,


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Did some tweaking this morning, and right now I am running what i hope is my final prime blend for stability (12 hour test). I did the quick and dirty 1344 and 1792 prime tests with max ram and it passed, so we will see what happens

My settings are:
4700
1.31 vcore fixed
LLC level 2
PLL overvoltage off
CPU PLL 1.709

Under load, I am seeing voltage fluctuating between 1.296 and 1.304 with level 2 LLC

core temps are hovering around 65-66c

wish me luck!


----------



## jtluongo

how are some people getting there 2500k stable at >4.5ghz with voltages in the 1.2xx's I dont think mine even boots at anything less than 1.3 at 4.5 multi?? is it just their chips or is there some secret tweaks that i dont know about lol


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtluongo*
> 
> how are some people getting there 2500k stable at >4.5ghz with voltages in the 1.2xx's I dont think mine even boots at anything less than 1.3 at 4.5 multi?? is it just their chips or is there some secret tweaks that i dont know about lol


It's luck.

My 4.7 GHz requires 1.340 Vcore and if it droops below 1.326 Vcore it will BSOD 0x0...0101 on me.

Other people have 5.0 GHz on my voltage or less; they got very lucky and got "golden" chips.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i feel you on that one shadow ive gone thru like 4-5 chips already and still no good silicon!! and im quite upset that now once it has burned in or settled orwhatever you want to call it i need an extra 0.1 volts to stabilize at a speed in which i was previously stable i assumed it was because i showed the chip a voltage of 1.424 when i went for 4.9ghz but was told it is due to settling in but i would try again!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i feel you on that one shadow ive gone thru like 4-5 chips already and still no good silicon!! and im quite upset that now once it has burned in or settled orwhatever you want to call it i need an extra 0.1 volts to stabilize at a speed in which i was previously stable i assumed it was because i showed the chip a voltage of 1.424 when i went for 4.9ghz but was told it is due to settling in but i would try again!


I'm happy with my temperatures and voltages now. I'm super-stable 24/7 in every single test I've thrown at this CPU and 4.7 GHz is fast enough for me. My GPU makes more noise than the rest of my system combined and even that's relatively quiet unless I'm folding on it.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to have a 5.0 GHz CPU at 1.260 Vcore and 65C on air but I'm thankful for what I did get. I can't afford to bin like some of you guys have done.


----------



## csm725

Personally, I am more than happy with 4.4GHz. Not like you need anything more.


----------



## hokeyplyr48

Here's my OC:



If I had better cooling, I could probably go much higher, but for what I'm using it's fine.


----------



## FPSDavid

Finally, my time has come! 11:17 into 1.45v @ 4.8 and haven't peaked beyond 70C! only ~40 mins to go and I'll have a screenshot for you!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Finally, my time has come! 11:17 into 1.45v @ 4.8 and haven't peaked beyond 70C! only ~40 mins to go and I'll have a screenshot for you!


Good to hear!!!







70C is nice too!


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Did some tweaking this morning, and right now I am running what i hope is my final prime blend for stability (12 hour test). I did the quick and dirty 1344 and 1792 prime tests with max ram and it passed, so we will see what happens
> My settings are:
> 4700
> 1.31 vcore fixed
> LLC level 2
> PLL overvoltage off
> CPU PLL 1.709
> Under load, I am seeing voltage fluctuating between 1.296 and 1.304 with level 2 LLC
> core temps are hovering around 65-66c
> wish me luck!


3 hours into prime and shes still chugging along! load temps peaked once at 68 on one core, but for the most part have stayed in the 62 - 65c range across all cores

will take my screenie with all info tonight, hoping she stays stable!!


----------



## dVeLoPe

i cant believe some of you are actually happy with crappy chips my first gen i5-760 is stable at 4.4ghz so i cant justify spending around 500$ upgrading to 2700k/p67pro when im sure the benchmark results would be really close...



im guessing since i won the batch lottery last generation and had more then 4ghz when it wasnt the norm (and the best i ever had) it spoiled me now i want 5ghz or fail lol


----------



## FPSDavid

12 hours prime95 blend passed!



Couple of questions...is it normal for workers to be on diff tests like in my screenshot? (#1 is on 18, #2 on 21, #3 on 20, #4 on 19)

Also, to go into offset now, RealTemp says 1.3611 VID and CPU-Z seems to peak at 1.432 core voltage...does that mean I need to set offset as close to (-)0.0709 as I can?


----------



## sai dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> 3 hours into prime and shes still chugging along! load temps peaked once at 68 on one core, but for the most part have stayed in the 62 - 65c range across all cores
> will take my screenie with all info tonight, hoping she stays stable!!


That's a pretty damn good chip you got there!

I haven't tried to overclock any higher but I got
4.6ghz
1.32v fixed
LLC 5
Doesn't break 56C on my H100


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> About time,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah about time j/k









Thanks bud, I'll add you to the spreadsheet in a moment. Thanks for participating, appreciate it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokeyplyr48*
> 
> Here's my OC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had better cooling, I could probably go much higher, but for what I'm using it's fine.


Same to you, thank you for contributing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> 12 hours prime95 blend passed!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of questions...is it normal for workers to be on diff tests like in my screenshot? (#1 is on 18, #2 on 21, #3 on 20, #4 on 19)
> 
> Also, to go into offset now, RealTemp says 1.3611 VID and CPU-Z seems to peak at 1.432 core voltage...does that mean I need to set offset as close to (-)0.0709 as I can?


Finally lol









Yeah it's normal and yes you're correct about the offset value.









As I mentioned I'll be adding entries to the spreadsheet in a moment. Welcome to the club









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 260 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> ***Updating Spreadsheet***


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Currently running prime blend on my rig to test final stability...

i dont really get the vdroop on this board (asrock z68 extreme4 gen3)?

I am using fixed voltage for now, and it is set to 1.320, and I have LLC set to level 2

Under load, most of the time, I am seeing it fluctuate between 1.304 and 1.312v, but at certain times, I see it dropping to 1.288 and 1.296?? What gives?

My previous (unstable) prime blend run was at 1.31v, LLC 2, and voltage would constantly fluctuate between 1.288 and 1.296, but why is it still doing it when I have it set to 1.32?

Should I switch it to LLC 1 (the highest LLC setting)?

Running at 4700, previous prime blend run, worker 4 errored, so I upped the vcore and trying again


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Currently running prime blend on my rig to test final stability...
> 
> i dont really get the vdroop on this board (asrock z68 extreme4 gen3)?
> 
> I am using fixed voltage for now, and it is set to 1.320, and I have LLC set to level 2
> 
> Under load, most of the time, I am seeing it fluctuate between 1.304 and 1.312v, but at certain times, I see it dropping to 1.288 and 1.296?? What gives?
> 
> My previous (unstable) prime blend run was at 1.31v, LLC 2, and voltage would constantly fluctuate between 1.288 and 1.296, but why is it still doing it when I have it set to 1.32?
> 
> *Should I switch it to LLC 1 (the highest LLC setting)?*
> 
> Running at 4700, previous prime blend run, worker 4 errored, so I upped the vcore and trying again


Try it out and see what happens.

For now I would work on finding the correct voltage for your desired overclock and then moving onto Offset voltage, you can then reduce or increase the Offset amount by 0.005v each time and maybe even reduce your LLC level, it might help with the voltage fluctuation.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so munaim if i go buy another retail cpu brand new in box never used before and set the vcore to 1.5v will that cause it to require more voltage for X multiplier??? or is it only because of the ''burn in/settle'' that i am experiancing this frustrating nomnomonomoing of the vcores and while you say its cause of the settle ini thing for the last 2 weeks i ran the tests multiple times at the same voltages and it was stable (have screenshots to prove) but *EVER SINCE I RAN 4.9GHZ @ 1.43V IN BIOS* now im not stable at what was previously stable so i believe it has to do with IF YOU GIVIE THE CHIP MORE voltage (when i first got it i baby it up from 1.3 in 0.05v increments and stopped at 1.365v stable now require at least 1.375/1.38 and not stable!!!!) it is bad only maybe im crazy tho...


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Try it out and see what happens.
> For now I would work on finding the correct voltage for your desired overclock and then moving onto Offset voltage, you can then reduce or increase the Offset amount by 0.005v each time and maybe even reduce your LLC level, it might help with the voltage fluctuation.


Yup, thats the plan munaim, to switch to offset once I know what my stable voltage is..so I will run this as is now and see if I can get 12 hours out of her and then try offset

now, ive read that you should subtract the voltage at load in realtemp from what is in cpu-z, and that is your offset..

but are you supposed to subtract what you set in the BIOS for voltage (in my case 1.32) or what it drops to under load in cpuz (in my case 1.304-1.312)?

Im assuming under load?


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Finally lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's normal and yes you're correct about the offset value.


Okay, so I took:
CPU-Z core voltage (under load, it varied but the highest I saw was 1.432v)
RealTemp VID = 1.3611

This left me with 0.0709 (1.432 - 1.3611). I set 0.07 offset in BIOS, turned C3 and C6 off and changed LLC to High.

Opened p95, blend test and CPU-Z reported WAY lower voltages than 1.432v.

Changed offset to 0.0900 in BIOS (1.45 (vcore as set in BIOS) - 1.3611) = 0.0899.

Now CPU-Z reports (under load) around 1.392-1.400.

Did I do this right?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Okay, so I took:
> CPU-Z core voltage (under load, it varied but the highest I saw was 1.432v)
> RealTemp VID = 1.3611
> This left me with 0.0709 (1.432 - 1.3611). I set 0.07 offset in BIOS, turned C3 and C6 off and changed LLC to High.
> Opened p95, blend test and CPU-Z reported WAY lower voltages than 1.432v.
> Changed offset to 0.0900 in BIOS (1.45 (vcore as set in BIOS) - 1.3611) = 0.0899.
> Now CPU-Z reports (under load) around 1.392-1.400.
> Did I do this right?


I notice the same thing with my p8z68 Deluxe. The calculated vcore offset was less than the setting I actually needed to obtain my desired vcore under load.


----------



## MichaelZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thank you for participating, the screenshot is perfect and the overclock is amazing!!! Yet another golden chip on the spreadsheet. +rep for your efforts and for sharing this amazing overclock with us. 5ghz with a 212+ is impressive. Welcome to OCN and the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You beat Lord Xeb and taken the 5ghz golden entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tested the max multiplier? With those kind of voltages I bet you could go much higher if you're on water. As for max multi might be a 57 or even a 58.


Thank you,

Actually my current goal is just trying to see what a 212+ can push my CPU too under 90c during Prime95 test.

I actually tried Vcore at around 1.304 range @ 5Ghz and it will run Prime95 fine, but it will just go to Blue Screen after I stop Prime95.

I haven't try test the max multiplier because I don't think my current 212+ can take it and keep it under or between 85c to 90c.

I will try to push it to 5.1Ghz and 5.2Ghz stable for 12 plus hours and trying to stay around 1.4v


----------



## Mafste

Hi Guys,
New to oc.net forums as I was interested in telling my story









I started off with an Intel 3930k and Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5.
This performed almost EXACTLY like the vcore curve someone else posted :








I ran 4.3GHz at 1.27v and couldn't do 4.5 unless I picked 1.41v as shown in the curve.
Unfortunately during this time the GB burning boards debacle started and I started hearing a VRM buzz coming from my board (got recordings haha).
This lead me to send back the GB board and order an Asus Rampage 4 Extreme.
Now strangely the R4E board clocked my chip to 4.5GHz at 1.32v 3hours prime stable as well as several LinX and IBT runs which passed with flying colors(just did moderate testing).
So I was all happy and stopped doing heavy lifting for a while and started more normal usage like watching movies etc.
Now after 2 days I suddenly had a 0x101 crash, so I was all huh ? retested prime and it locked up within a second.
I then had to increase my vcore all the way up to 1.41v to get it prime stable again...

I could call it cpu degredation but as it already ran at that speed before... can I really ?
Now running 4.3GHz at 1.27v again.

Didn't check my voltages using the OC key in the beginning so I am unable to comment if any of the "auto" voltages increased or decreased.
Obviously pretty annoyed because I really wanted that 4.5GHz but I guess I'm stuck with it as running 1.41v is unacceptable for me.


----------



## Bonzai64

Can I join?


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Success!! submitted for your approval, hope I didnt forget anything!! May I join pretty pretty please??

First time intel OC, seems like I got a great chip...I can definitley push it further, but I am happy with 4700


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Not sure if it will help anyone, because all chips are different, but my BIOS settings for my 4700 overclock above are as follows:

47 multiplier
1.32 vcore FIXED (for now, until i change to offset)
CPU PLL 1.709
LLC level 2
Thermal throttling enabled
VTT auto = 1.059v
VCCSA auto = 0.925v
PCH auto = 1.059v
Internal PLL overvolt DISABLED
Turbo Boost Power Limit Manual
Short duration 250
Long duration 250
Long duration maintained 1
Additional Turbo voltage auto
Core current limit 250
Spread Spectrum disabled (was making my bclk 99.7)
C1E enabled
C3/C6 enabled
Speedstep Enabled

under load, i am getting vdroop between 1.304 - 1.312v, so that is why I set it to LLC 2


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Ok, so I need some help understanding/setting offset voltage mode now that I am stable and I know my voltages.

In the BIOS I have 1.32v fixed, with LLC 2
Under load, I see the vcore dropping between 1.304 and 1.312v, so I assume my goal with offset is to get it as close as possible to 1.312v?

In realtemp, my VID under load is 1.3711 so I am supposed to take the difference of that and my load vcore in cpuz, so 1.3711 - 1.312 = 0.0591

So, my offset is approx - 0.06?

The part that confuses me is what am I supposed to set my vcore to in the BIOS? Since I want to be as close as I can to 1.312, so 1.312 + 0.06 offset = 1.372? And then set the LLC to whatever gets me closest?

Sorry, I am confused about offset


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I would pick a multiplier like 45 to being with and then slowly increase that as you find the desired voltage for that particular overclock. Obviously temperatures are important, therefore considering the type of cooling you have and how high you would like to go is totally up to you. I would recommend reading the OP to get a better understanding of max voltages and temperatures.


Thanks for the reply. I guess I just need to do some more testing. I'm able to run through 1344s and 1792s consistently at pretty low voltages at 4.5, but a few hours into Prime blend, I'm getting BSOD 124's. Any advice on how to tweak PLL and VCCIO?

One idea I had was to lower vcore until I could no longer successfully boot into windows, then run through incremental PLL and VCCIO voltages, noting which ones gave me any measure of success.

For example, I found a handful of 5 or 6 VCCIO voltages that would get me into Windows at a lower vcore than auto VCCIO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Ok, so I need some help understanding/setting offset voltage mode now that I am stable and I know my voltages.
> In the BIOS I have 1.32v fixed, with LLC 2
> Under load, I see the vcore dropping between 1.304 and 1.312v, so I assume my goal with offset is to get it as close as possible to 1.312v?
> *In realtemp, my VID under load is 1.3711 so I am supposed to take the difference of that and my load vcore in cpuz, so 1.3711 - 1.312 = 0.0591
> So, my offset is approx - 0.06?*
> The part that confuses me is what am I supposed to set my vcore to in the BIOS? Since I want to be as close as I can to 1.312, so 1.312 + 0.06 offset = 1.372? And then set the LLC to whatever gets me closest?
> Sorry, I am confused about offset


If you are using offset voltage, you won't be setting vcore in the BIOS, just the offset. The bolded part is right, but you may have to adjust LLC. Looks like you are getting vdroop of around .008v, so that needs to be taken into consideration for your offset value.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I guess I just need to do some more testing. I'm able to run through 1344s and 1792s consistently at pretty low voltages at 4.5, but a few hours into Prime blend, I'm getting BSOd 124's. Any advice on how to tweak PLL and VCCIO?
> One idea I had was to lower vcore until I could no longer successfully boot into windows, then run through incremental PLL and VCCIO voltages, noting which ones gave me any measure of success.
> For example, I found a handful of 5 or 6 VCCIO voltages that would get me into Windows at a lower vcore than auto VCCIO.
> If you are using offset voltage, you won't be setting vcore in the BIOS, just the offset. The bolded part is right, but you may have to adjust LLC. looks like you are getting vdroop of around .008v, so that needs to be taken into consideration for your offset value.


AH! that is the part I didnt understand, that the vcore is not set when using offset...cool., I will play around with that later..thanks!!

So in my case, do I set the offset positive or negative?


----------



## tylerstach

** Only primed for 30mins this run **

Forgot to open task manager, notepad, and the memory window in CPU-Z, but otherwise, this should be good, right? Did blend with > 90% of my physical memory.



Motherboard is a GA-Z68-UD5XP-B3.
105 x 43 = 4515MHz @ 1.31V (BIOS), LLC Level 6 (Just enough to compensate for vdroop).
4x4GB DDR3-1600 @ DDR 1680 (9-9-8-1T) @ 1.55V

CPU cooler is a Prolimatech Genesis with 2x140mm NZXT 140LBs (magnetic bearing) @ 1400rpms.

EDIT: Won't go any higher unless I enable "CPU PLL Overvoltage"; I'm not really sure what it does and I don't like the idea of losing S3... so unless anyone has ideas to boost me up to 4.6GHz, I'm sticking with these clocks (can't even POST at 100x46 or 105x44 with high volts).


----------



## dVeLoPe

YOU SHOULD ADD THAT IF YOUR CHIP RUNS 5GHZ @ 1.3v TODAY A WEEK FROM NOW IT COULD NEED 1.33 FOR THE SAME SPEED HAS HAPPENED TO ME AND ITS ANNOYING!!!!!


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> YOU SHOULD ADD THAT IF YOUR CHIP RUNS 5GHZ @ 1.3v TODAY A WEEK FROM NOW IT COULD NEED 1.33 FOR THE SAME SPEED HAS HAPPENED TO ME AND ITS ANNOYING!!!!!


I've already had the chip for a few months, so it's broken in... and I don't expect to experience any degradation at 1.3v/60c max







. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so munaim if i go buy another retail cpu brand new in box never used before and set the vcore to 1.5v will that cause it to require more voltage for X multiplier??? or is it only because of the ''burn in/settle'' that i am experiancing this frustrating nomnomonomoing of the vcores and while you say its cause of the settle ini thing for the last 2 weeks i ran the tests multiple times at the same voltages and it was stable (have screenshots to prove) but *EVER SINCE I RAN 4.9GHZ @ 1.43V IN BIOS* now im not stable at what was previously stable so i believe it has to do with IF YOU GIVIE THE CHIP MORE voltage (when i first got it i baby it up from 1.3 in 0.05v increments and stopped at 1.365v stable now require at least 1.375/1.38 and not stable!!!!) it is bad only maybe im crazy tho...


Like I mentioned, it's difficult to ascertain whether it is degradation or burn in especially when you're close to the 'supposed' max voltage. If you used 1.25v for X multiplier then required 1.28v for the same multiplier then you can call it 'settling in'.

As you said 'done multiple test for the last 2 week's', maybe that caused degradation or created an unstable OS due to bsod's, it's difficult to say. Like I said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *Firstly how resilient the chip is. Secondly what is it that you're doing with the rig - is it at load 24/7 ie. folding etc.?* I have noticed something called burn in (settling down as you put it) and that is probably very important as many don't realise. It could be a case of just settling down or could be that the load voltage requires a small bump to stay consistent.
> 
> With overclocking there is no guarantee and the same goes for voltages, it's hardly consistent and does fluctuatute. For instance:
> 
> 4.5ghz with +0.020v = 1.248 / 1.256 / 1.260v LOAD
> 
> At *that* particular time, those were the voltages you obtained, however running it again could produce these: 1.248 / 1.256 / 1.260 like before but more importantly it could drop down to 1.240v which is lower and could happen for a split second and make all the difference to being stable or not, hence the 101 error. If the chip requires a lot more voltage (say +0.050) for your overclock then yeah you could call that degrading or burn in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Finally lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's normal and yes you're correct about the offset value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I took:
> CPU-Z core voltage (under load, it varied but the highest I saw was 1.432v)
> RealTemp VID = 1.3611
> 
> This left me with 0.0709 (1.432 - 1.3611). I set 0.07 offset in BIOS, turned C3 and C6 off and changed *LLC to High.*
> 
> Opened p95, blend test and CPU-Z reported WAY lower voltages than 1.432v.
> 
> Changed offset to 0.0900 in BIOS (1.45 (vcore as set in BIOS) - 1.3611) = 0.0899.
> 
> Now CPU-Z reports (under load) around 1.392-1.400.
> 
> Did I do this right?
Click to expand...

Why did you change the LLC? If you reduce the LLC level then you will have to obviously increase the voltage or in your case the offset value. If you require Load vcore of 1.432 just increase the offset a little more and that should do the job.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonzai64*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Success!! submitted for your approval, hope I didnt forget anything!! May I join pretty pretty please??
> 
> First time intel OC, seems like I got a great chip...I can definitley push it further, but I am happy with 4700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you both, Will add your submission to the club in a moment. Thank you for contributing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Ok, so I need some help understanding/setting offset voltage mode now that I am stable and I know my voltages.
> 
> In the BIOS I have 1.32v fixed, with LLC 2
> Under load, I see the vcore dropping between 1.304 and 1.312v, so I assume my goal with offset is to get it as close as possible to 1.312v?
> 
> In realtemp, my VID under load is 1.3711 so I am supposed to take the difference of that and my load vcore in cpuz, so 1.3711 - 1.312 = 0.0591
> 
> So, my offset is approx - 0.06?
> 
> The part that confuses me is what am I supposed to set my vcore to in the BIOS? Since I want to be as close as I can to 1.312, so 1.312 + 0.06 offset = 1.372? And then set the LLC to whatever gets me closest?
> 
> Sorry, I am confused about offset


You don't need to do anything with the LLC as you already set it to a level that allows the load voltage to be the same or close as to what you set in the BIOS. Yeah the 0.060v offset is correct. You require 1.312v and your VID is 1.3711 so offset value would be 0.0060 give or take. That's pretty much it. Please don't double / treble post, if you're the last poster just hit the edit button. Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerstach*
> 
> ** Only primed for 30mins this run **
> 
> Forgot to open task manager, notepad, and the memory window in CPU-Z, but otherwise, this should be good, right? Did blend with > 90% of my physical memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard is a GA-Z68-UD5XP-B3.
> 105 x 43 = 4515MHz @ 1.31V (BIOS), LLC Level 6 (Just enough to compensate for vdroop).
> 4x4GB DDR3-1600 @ DDR 1680 (9-9-8-1T) @ 1.55V
> 
> CPU cooler is a Prolimatech Genesis with 2x140mm NZXT 140LBs (magnetic bearing) @ 1400rpms.
> 
> EDIT: Won't go any higher unless I enable "CPU PLL Overvoltage"; I'm not really sure what it does and I don't like the idea of losing S3... so unless anyone has ideas to boost me up to 4.6GHz, I'm sticking with these clocks (can't even POST at 100x46 or 105x44 with high volts).


Please refer to the rules or the entries that are already there as examples. Everything you require is in the first page of the thread. Thank you.

By the way, the sleep function and PLL overvoltage was a thing of the past, I believe that a BIOS update has solved that, but be sure to double check with the Gigabyte Official thread (again link is in the first page)

Cheer's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> YOU SHOULD ADD THAT IF YOUR CHIP RUNS 5GHZ @ 1.3v TODAY A WEEK FROM NOW IT COULD NEED 1.33 FOR THE SAME SPEED HAS HAPPENED TO ME AND ITS ANNOYING!!!!!


No reason for CAPS, please refer to the earlier posts regarding the matter of degradation and 'burn in'. Thanks

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





Quote:


> *When submitting your entry PLEASE LIST YOUR COOLING*


----------



## test tube

Priming and linpacking my 2700K at 4.6GHz and 1.328v with HT on, AVX extensions off on linpack

Temp maxing out at 73C on a Scythe Ninja 3

Stable so far, I'll probably run it through for 72 hours for stability (this is for scientific applications, my stability tests tend to be really really long)


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test tube*
> 
> Priming and linpacking my 2700K at 4.6GHz and 1.328v with HT on, AVX extensions off on linpack
> 
> Temp maxing out at 73C on a Scythe Ninja 3
> 
> Stable so far, I'll probably run it through for 72 hours for stability (this is for scientific applications, my stability tests tend to be really really long)


Good luck and be sure to let us know how you get along.


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> By the way, the sleep function and PLL overvoltage was a thing of the past, I believe that a BIOS update has solved that, but be sure to double check with the Gigabyte Official thread (again link is in the first page)


You just made my day!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerstach*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> By the way, the sleep function and PLL overvoltage was a thing of the past, I believe that a BIOS update has solved that, but be sure to double check with the Gigabyte Official thread (again link is in the first page)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my day!
Click to expand...

Glad to be of assistance


----------



## justmosing

GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3
Xigmatek GAIA SD1283 120mm pwm
2 x Ripjaws X series 1600 4gb sticks
1.5TB Seagate 5900rpm Barracuda LP drive
30GB Partiort Torqx 2 SSD as cache drive for SRT
Corsair CX430v2
Antec 300 illusion case, 3 x 120mm fans, and 1 x 140mm fan

I am at 45x with everything on auto except DVID at -0.02. With -0.02, Easytune 6 shows 1.308v most of the time, and occasionally 1.32 for vcore under prime 95 load.
10 runs of IBT on high with no problem,
Prime95 blend runs 3 hours and one core gets a rounding error. Peak temps are 62 69 69 65 and most hovering around 60 66 66 62.

There is no manual vcore setting on this motherboard...

Most recently, I turned C1E, EIST, Thermal all off to try to get it stable (I will re-enable though), but still fails 3 hours in on Prime 95, I guess I have to up the DVID again? I just want to maintain low temps with low vcore

How should I proceed? Up the DVID again? are the temp reasonable at 45x and 1.308v for this cooler?

BTW, when I first put the system together, cores ran about 6 degrees warmer, reseated cooler and got the current temps. Also, at one point my dumbwit ran prime95 and IBT simultaneously, minimized prime 95 and thought I closed it lol, anyway is that stressful enough. My goal is as little voltage as possible, but high stability at 45x.


----------



## AMC

Just to point out some help for those that are watercooling and using Asus motherboards (not ROG, they have better vrms).

Cool the vrm's with a fan. I have the side fan blowing on the vrm's now and it is more stable. It made a big difference.

Cheers.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justmosing*
> 
> GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3
> Xigmatek GAIA SD1283 120mm pwm
> 2 x Ripjaws X series 1600 4gb sticks
> 1.5TB Seagate 5900rpm Barracuda LP drive
> 30GB Partiort Torqx 2 SSD as cache drive for SRT
> Corsair CX430v2
> Antec 300 illusion case, 3 x 120mm fans, and 1 x 140mm fan
> 
> I am at 45x with everything on auto except DVID at -0.02. With -0.02, Easytune 6 shows 1.308v most of the time, and occasionally 1.32 for vcore under prime 95 load.
> 10 runs of IBT on high with no problem,
> Prime95 blend runs 3 hours and one core gets a rounding error. Peak temps are 62 69 69 65 and most hovering around 60 66 66 62.
> 
> There is no manual vcore setting on this motherboard...
> 
> Most recently, I turned C1E, EIST, Thermal all off to try to get it stable (I will re-enable though), but still fails 3 hours in on Prime 95, I guess I have to up the DVID again? I just want to maintain low temps with low vcore
> 
> How should I proceed? Up the DVID again? are the temp reasonable at 45x and 1.308v for this cooler?
> 
> BTW, when I first put the system together, cores ran about 6 degrees warmer, reseated cooler and got the current temps. Also, at one point my dumbwit ran prime95 and IBT simultaneously, minimized prime 95 and thought I closed it lol, anyway is that stressful enough. My goal is as little voltage as possible, but high stability at 45x.


If you add your rig via rig builder and set your sig correctly it will show up like mine









*Add your rig - My Profile > Create Rig or Rigbuilder > Edit signature text > Choose your sig rig as featured sig item.
*

Anyway, apologies I'm not 100% familiar with Gigabyte motherboards but I will certainly try my best to help.

Try the following:

*Advanced Frequency Settings:*

*CPU Clock Ratio* - Stock / Manual (We'll be using turbo)
*BCLK Control* - Disabled
*Extreme Memory Profile X.M.P* - Profile 1 (this'll set the RAM to Stock

*Advanced CPU Core Features*

*Real Time Ratio Change* - Disabled
*Turbo Boost* - Enabled
*Turbo Ratio 1-4* - 45
*Turbo Power Limit* - 300
*Core Current Limit* - 300
*C1E* - Enabled
*C3 and C6 Report* - Disabled
*EIST (Speedstep)* - Enabled

*Advanced Voltage Setting*

*Dynamic Vcore* - +0.020v (reduce or increase to determine stability.)
*QPI/VTT* - Stock is fine, however increasing that a little could help. You shouldn't need anything over 1.15v so work your way up from stock and see if that helps.

There doesn't seem to be much controls for overclocking with this board, searched for LLC (Load Line Calibration) but it wasn't there. Anyway try using those settings and increase or decrease the voltage to determine stability. Rounding Error could be RAM or lack of voltage. After setting XMP, your RAM should not be a problem, but as mentioned play around with the VTT and see if that helps, if it doesn't increase the vcore. Temps are okay, compare with other's using the spreadsheet.

Hope that helps









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Just to point out some help for those that are watercooling and using Asus motherboards (not ROG, they have better vrms).
> 
> Cool the vrm's with a fan. I have the side fan blowing on the vrm's now and it is more stable. It made a big difference.
> 
> Cheers.


+rep for the suggestion


----------



## justmosing

Thanks for the reply, I updated my Sig and will explore the rig more tonight. I actually am overclocking with the base multiplier, should I do only the turbo?

I started with C1E EIST, Thermal, all set to auto, and then I just disabled them all, the whole time the base multiplier was at 45x, should I just change that back to 33x and do the turbo to 45x for each core, and go from there? TIA!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justmosing*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I updated my Sig and will explore the rig more tonight. I actually am overclocking with the base multiplier, should I do only the turbo?
> 
> I started with C1E EIST, Thermal, all set to auto, and then I just disabled them all, the whole time the base multiplier was at 45x, should I just change that back to 33x and do the turbo to 45x for each core, and go from there? TIA!


Clear the CMOS and just follow the above. Overclock using turbo leave C1E and Speedstep enabled, it's all there in the above post.


----------



## FPSDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Why did you change the LLC? If you reduce the LLC level then you will have to obviously increase the voltage or in your case the offset value. If you require Load vcore of 1.432 just increase the offset a little more and that should do the job.


I'd just read you saying that High worked better for Offset, didn't think I'd have to change the numbers due to that though







How much more voltage should I make it?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Why did you change the LLC? If you reduce the LLC level then you will have to obviously increase the voltage or in your case the offset value. If you require Load vcore of 1.432 just increase the offset a little more and that should do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just read you saying that High worked better for Offset, didn't think I'd have to change the numbers due to that though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much more voltage should I make it?
Click to expand...

Worked better for 'me'









Just continue increasing the offset until your load voltage is what you require it to be.


----------



## justmosing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Clear the CMOS and just follow the above. Overclock using turbo leave C1E and Speedstep enabled, it's all there in the above post.


Running into a small problem. When I set the memory to XMP Profile1 it won't let me change the Turbo speed, only allows auto at 37x for some strange reason, any ideas?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justmosing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Clear the CMOS and just follow the above. Overclock using turbo leave C1E and Speedstep enabled, it's all there in the above post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running into a small problem. When I set the memory to XMP Profile1 it won't let me change the Turbo speed, only allows auto at 37x for some strange reason, any ideas?
Click to expand...

Copy the picture's below:







Change Ratio to 45, Enable EIST and change performance Enhance to Turbo. Make sure you have the up to date BIOS.


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Glad to be of assistance


Looks like the issue hasn't been worked out yet (on the Gigabyte Z68 boards anyways)







Upon resuming from S3 w/ "PLL Overvoltage" enabled, my machine went into the dreaded "boot loop"... only instead of power cycling every five seconds, it was power cycling every second (doh, por HDDs!). I had to yank it from the mains and pull the backup battery.

4515MHz is still a good deal of speed... priming now!


----------



## justmosing

thanks for the reply, I've studied those pictures before. I think it's the newer bios that is the limiting factor, lol.

When I have XMP on profile1, the cpu base multiplier automatically defaults to 37x, and I can't lower it, I can increase it, however and it'll save. When I lower it, even if i hit F10 to save right there, it'll revert back to 37x automatically. Furthermore in the advance cpu setting, the turbo multipler only stays in auto. So, instead of using Porfile1, when I disable XMP, everything can be adjusted, weird, I know. not sure if it's a bug in the bios or what.

I"m gonna work on getting a dfferent version of bio on there.

UPDATE: got newest F9 Bios on and now I can actually change turbo, and have no problem when enabling XMP profile...running windows now and will do some testing.

BTW in the other thread people say that the older bio is way better than the new ones for overclocking, not sure why...


----------



## justmosing

With the EIST and C1E enabled, is it normal for it to boot into windows at 45x, and just stay there, will the multiplier drop on idle?

Gigabyte's EasyTune 6 doesn't show a reduction in multiplier but CPUZ does down to 16x.

So far so good, Prime95 blend gone for about 1:30 and temperature within the same ranges.

Darn: Core 1 got a rounding error after 4.5hrs or so


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Building a 2600K Rig soon & I need all I can on OC'n it. Thanks for this guide.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justmosing*
> 
> With the EIST and C1E enabled, is it normal for it to boot into windows at 45x, and just stay there, will the multiplier drop on idle?
> 
> Gigabyte's EasyTune 6 doesn't show a reduction in multiplier but CPUZ does down to 16x.
> 
> So far so good, Prime95 blend gone for about 1:30 and temperature within the same ranges.
> 
> Darn: Core 1 got a rounding error after 4.5hrs or so


Yeah using C1E and EIST will drop the multiplier, if you use offset voltage, the voltage will drop along with the multiplier at an idle state, however I would change to offset right at the end.

Continue increasing the vcore until you're stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Building a 2600K Rig soon & I need all I can on OC'n it. Thanks for this guide.


You're most welcome.


----------



## ramkatral

Looks like I didn't get the best of chips. I've followed every guide and suggestion here, and I can't get over a multi of 44. It does 44 at plenty low voltage and is rock solid stable. I am watercooled and have no heat issues at all. However, the moment I bump the multi to 45, it will not make it past the Windows boot splash without crashing. No voltage bumps of any amount help. No amount of decreasing PLL helps either.

Any ideas, or is this chip just crap?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Looks like I didn't get the best of chips. I've followed every guide and suggestion here, and I can't get over a multi of 44. It does 44 at plenty low voltage and is rock solid stable. I am watercooled and have no heat issues at all. However, the moment I bump the multi to 45, it will not make it past the Windows boot splash without crashing. No voltage bumps of any amount help. No amount of decreasing PLL helps either.
> 
> Any ideas, or is this chip just crap?


Did you enable PLL overvoltage?


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Looks like I didn't get the best of chips. I've followed every guide and suggestion here, and I can't get over a multi of 44. It does 44 at plenty low voltage and is rock solid stable. I am watercooled and have no heat issues at all. However, the moment I bump the multi to 45, it will not make it past the Windows boot splash without crashing. No voltage bumps of any amount help. No amount of decreasing PLL helps either.
> Any ideas, or is this chip just crap?


Other people are going to yell at me for suggesting this, but try enabling "CPU PLL Overvoltage". I can do really low volts at 4.5GHz stable, but I can't even POST when I try 4.6GHz with incredibly high volts. As soon as I enabled that option, I could do 4.6GHz at low volts. Worth a shot.

EDIT: Beaten to it. Shoot.


----------



## ramkatral

Yea, I already enabled that.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Yea, I already enabled that.


Okay that's weird, how far did you go with increasing the voltage?


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Yea, I already enabled that.


I'm assuming you tried disabling too? It actually makes things worse for some people...

Might be easier if you posted your current configuration.


----------



## ramkatral

I got up to 1.51v trying before I gave up... Also tried it disabled. Ill post some pics from BIOS shortly, but its basically set up like this thread has generally shown.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> I got up to 1.51v trying before I gave up... Also tried it disabled. Ill post some pics from BIOS shortly, but its basically set up like this thread has generally shown.


BIOS up to date?

Max multi of 44 is really bad and unheard of, I hope that's not the case with yours, maybe there was something you overlooked in the BIOS. Please post pictures when you can.


----------



## ramkatral

Sorry for quality. Used my phone and uploaded with tapatalk.


----------



## munaim1

Why have you set duration to 56? set it 1sec.

Set LLC to level 2 and manually set the voltage to 1.3875v and set ratio to 45.

Set RAM to XMP profile 1.

Report back and let us know how you get on.


----------



## jtluongo

hey guys. it takes me around 1.35 volts and temps start to get into high 70's low 80's im using a 212 + with this thermal compound http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100014. i feel like the temps are a little high. i reseated it but this time i think i may not have put enough of the compound. anyways....any ideas on ways of getting my voltage less than 1.35 for 4.5ghz


----------



## tylerstach

Is it me, or is VTT = 1.047v a little on the low side, too?


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtluongo*
> 
> hey guys. it takes me around 1.35 volts and temps start to get into high 70's low 80's im using a 212 + with this thermal compound http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100014. i feel like the temps are a little high. i reseated it but this time i think i may not have put enough of the compound. anyways....any ideas on ways of getting my voltage less than 1.35 for 4.5ghz


You can try to play around with PLL; finding the right setting might let you knock youy vCore down by a peg or two. Other than that... not a WHOLE lot you can do that I can think of. Maybe decrease VCCIO/VTT by a bit and check if you're still stable.

As far as lowering temps, the proper amount of thermal compound will have more of an effect than tweaking the voltage by a minor amount.


----------



## ramkatral

Froze at windows splash screen


----------



## jtluongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerstach*
> 
> You can try to play around with PLL; finding the right setting might let you knock youy vCore down by a peg or two. Other than that... not a WHOLE lot you can do that I can think of. Maybe decrease VCCIO/VTT by a bit and check if you're still stable.
> As far as lowering temps, the proper amount of thermal compound will have more of an effect than tweaking the voltage by a minor amount.


thanks for the input. can someone post something to help me out with how much thermal compound i should be using on the 212 plus.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtluongo*
> 
> thanks for the input. can someone post something to help me out with how much thermal compound i should be using on the 212 plus.


An amount equal to a uncooked grain of rice.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> BIOS up to date?
> Max multi of 44 is really bad and unheard of, I hope that's not the case with yours, maybe there was something you overlooked in the BIOS. Please post pictures when you can.


It is also the extreme 3 gen3 board. Some don't go over 46 at all. It may be it or it may not.


----------



## ramkatral

So much for being good boards.

Well, I tried voltages up to 1.5v to get the thing to boot at 45 multi. Every time, it freezes at splash screen. I tried lowering PLL to different levels. I tried changing settings around. I tried LLC at every level. Nadda. It runs 44 multi without breaking a sweat at 1.62v. Anything more than that is a freakin no go.


----------



## jtluongo

photo.JPG 1845k .JPG file

is this bsod implying anything other than i need more voltage?

when i run prime


----------



## ramkatral

I would settle for just being able to get 4.5 Ghz. I guess I'm gonna have to try to use the BCLK to try to get that last 1000 Mhz.


----------



## jtluongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for quality. Used my phone and uploaded with tapatalk.


i have the same board and cpu. try using fixed voltage and set it to 1.35
long duration should not be 56. it should be 1

i feel like our boards dont like the offset voltage setting


----------



## coolhandlance

Hello all,

Long time listener, first time caller.

I have just finished roughly a month of testing, tweaking, cursing, swearing, and hand wringing and these are my results.

I have an i7 2700K which is a rather disappointing OC'er (was hoping for 5GHz, like most others), and I can only get it to 4.8 GHz without jacking the vcore too much. It's stable on Prime95 at 1.384, but I need 1.392 in order to make Linpack stable (this is using offset voltages).


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtluongo*
> 
> i have the same board and cpu. try using fixed voltage and set it to 1.35
> long duration should not be 56. it should be 1
> i feel like our boards dont like the offset voltage setting


I get significantly more stable results with offset voltage settings and LLC level 3 than anything else. I've tried fixed voltage from 1.3 all the way up to 1.5 and it just absolutely will NOT boot into 45 multiplier. It's literally like it hits a wall.


----------



## jtluongo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> I get significantly more stable results with offset voltage settings and LLC level 3 than anything else. I've tried fixed voltage from 1.3 all the way up to 1.5 and it just absolutely will NOT boot into 45 multiplier. It's literally like it hits a wall.


did u try skipping the 45 and go to 4.6. ive seen before where some cpu's just didnt like a certian number multi.


----------



## ramkatral

Yea, tried every multi from 45 to 50


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandlance*
> 
> Hello all,
> Long time listener, first time caller.
> I have just finished roughly a month of testing, tweaking, cursing, swearing, and hand wringing and these are my results.
> I have an i7 2700K which is a rather disappointing OC'er (was hoping for 5GHz, like most others), and I can only get it to 4.8 GHz without jacking the vcore too much. It's stable on Prime95 at 1.384, but I need 1.400 in order to make Linpack stable (this is using offset voltages).
> I will post my BIOS screens when I get a chance.


1.4v @ 5ghz is considered a golden chip for 2600k with HT.
Your chip really isn't that bad at all...


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> I get significantly more stable results with offset voltage settings and LLC level 3 than anything else. I've tried fixed voltage from 1.3 all the way up to 1.5 and it just absolutely will NOT boot into 45 multiplier. It's literally like it hits a wall.


Maybe it is just hitting a wall. What's your vCore at load (since you're using LLC Level 3)?


----------



## ramkatral

1.26 @ 4400Mhz


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> 1.26 @ 4400Mhz


And your BIOS vCore is 1.29v with LLC Level 3?? That's some pretty bad vdroop. What kind of power supply are you sporting?


----------



## ramkatral

OCZ ZT 750W. It's been a good PSU. If I set the LLC to 1 I get absolutely no change from BIOS vCore and load vCore in Windows. I think it's doing that because I am using offset. AFAIK offset throttles voltage up to the level you set it. I could be wrong, though, but it's just what I've noticed as I've done this. It will hit up to the full 1.3 from time to time as I put it under load, but it averages around 1.62ish.

I still don't quite understand exactly what the LLC settings mean.


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> OCZ ZT 750W. It's been a good PSU. If I set the LLC to 1 I get absolutely no change from BIOS vCore and load vCore in Windows. I think it's doing that because I am using offset. AFAIK offset throttles voltage up to the level you set it. I could be wrong, though, but it's just what I've noticed as I've done this. It will hit up to the full 1.3 from time to time as I put it under load, but it averages around 1.62ish.
> I still don't quite understand exactly what the LLC settings mean.


Look at Sin's guide to better understand LLC, but basically it tries to counteract vdroop. I don't know how many LLC Levels your particular board has, or what most people use, but the idea is that you set LLC so that any vdroop when the chip is loaded is nearly/fully eliminated. *1.62v is absolutely murdering your chip.* It's without question degrading FAST at 1.62v if that's what it's being fed, which might give some insight to your troubles.

There's a extra power cable aside from the "big" ATX one that gets plugged into the motherboard; you have both plugged in, right?


----------



## ramkatral

I made a typo, it's 1.26, not 1.62. And yes, of course my 8-pin is plugged in. I just don't think it wants to go any higher.


----------



## coolhandlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerstach*
> 
> 1.4v @ 5ghz is considered a golden chip for 2600k with HT.
> Your chip really isn't that bad at all...


True, but this my chip is a 2700K, which are supposed to be binned 2600's.

I guess that is not really true in my case...

Dont get me wrong, I'm not so upset that I wanted to return my chip for another try, but I really was hoping I'd have more headroom than this. I can actually get it to run at 5.0, but the amount of VCore I have to pump through it and the heat it generates are just far too much for my liking.

200MHz really isnt worth it to me to stress the chip significantly more.


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandlance*
> 
> True, but this my chip is a 2700K, which are supposed to be binned 2600's.
> I guess that is not really true in my case...
> Dont get me wrong, I'm not so upset that I wanted to return my chip for another try, but I really was hoping I'd have more headroom than this. I can actually get it to run at 5.0, but the amount of VCore I have to pump through it and the heat it generates are just far too much for my liking.
> 200MHz really isnt worth it to me to stress the chip significantly more.


A golden 2600k is the same as a golden 2700k; they're the exact same chip. You just have a better chance of getting said golden chip by buying a 2700k because it's been binned. Your chances of getting a 2600k/2700k that requires less than 1.4v to be stable at 5ghz are extremely thin, regardless of which chip you buy...


----------



## test tube

My 2700K just failed 4.6GHz at 1.328v after Priming and Linpacking for 36 hours straight... Gonna see if I can get stability at 4.5GHz and 1.328v.







Probably this will be 72+ hour stable, though.

Just goes to show you 12 hours of stability testing is not enough!
Quote:


> I have an i7 2700K which is a rather disappointing OC'er (was hoping for 5GHz, like most others), and I can only get it to 4.8 GHz without jacking the vcore too much. It's stable on Prime95 at 1.384, but I need 1.400 in order to make Linpack stable (this is using offset voltages).


Your chip sounds about the same as mine


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerstach*
> 
> A golden 2600k is the same as a golden 2700k; they're the exact same chip. You just have a better chance of getting said golden chip by buying a 2700k because it's been binned. Your chances of getting a 2600k/2700k that requires less than 1.4v to be stable at 5ghz are extremely thin, regardless of which chip you buy...


It is actually hard to get it below 1.4. I was lucky enough to get a great chip.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

IBT put an extra 5-10C for my CPU. @ 1.4625v i hit 68C with custom loop. Is that about right? Gaming like BF ~ 55C


----------



## We Gone

Nice temp, H80 here I hit 71c @ 4.8 1.380v IBT 10 passes high


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> IBT put an extra 5-10C for my CPU. @ 1.4625v i hit 68C with custom loop. Is that about right? Gaming like BF ~ 55C


Prime95 gives me worse temps than IBT.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test tube*
> 
> My 2700K just failed 4.6GHz at 1.328v after Priming and Linpacking for 36 hours straight... Gonna see if I can get stability at 4.5GHz and 1.328v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably this will be 72+ hour stable, though.
> Just goes to show you 12 hours of stability testing is not enough!
> Your chip sounds about the same as mine


I hope your not doing both at the same time, and why stress so long? I did the 12 hours, and have never bsod during anything I do on my computer. No game crashes, and my encoded shows come out great! Stop torturing that chip man!!!!! LOL


----------



## ramkatral

So I'm guessing I should consider a new mobo possibly.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> So I'm guessing I should consider a new mobo possibly.


4.4ghz is more than fine for most things you do. If you really want to push the chip, look into another motherboard.


----------



## ramkatral

Yea, I just really want to push it and see what it will do for the fun of it. Hell, STOCK is plenty fine for what I do. I am irritated that I am limited by a component that I didn't think would be a problem.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Yea, I just really want to push it and see what it will do for the fun of it. Hell, STOCK is plenty fine for what I do. I am irritated that I am limited by a component that I didn't think would be a problem.


It is irritating. If you reviewed the motherboard here on the forums you would have noticed that half of the people have no problem with it and half do. Too late now. You could sell it and eat the loss on craigslist.


----------



## ramkatral

Yea, that's probably what I'm gonna do. Just eat the loss. Hell, I have thought about doing a mATX build with a Gene-Z anyway. Any issues with high overclocks on those? Would definitely take advantage of the MOSFET water block for it.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Yea, that's probably what I'm gonna do. Just eat the loss. Hell, I have thought about doing a mATX build with a Gene-Z anyway. Any issues with high overclocks on those? Would definitely take advantage of the MOSFET water block for it.


I was actually thinking the same thing. I like the GENE-Z and you can get a waterblock for the MOSFET's. But then again I can use Heatkiller MOSFET blocks for my board so I don't know.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandlance*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Long time listener, first time caller.
> 
> I have just finished roughly a month of testing, tweaking, cursing, swearing, and hand wringing and these are my results.
> 
> I have an i7 2700K which is a rather disappointing OC'er (was hoping for 5GHz, like most others), and I can only get it to 4.8 GHz without jacking the vcore too much. It's stable on Prime95 at 1.384, but I need 1.400 in order to make Linpack stable (this is using offset voltages).
> 
> I will post my BIOS screens when I get a chance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks bud, welcome to the club and OCN. Will add you in a moment. Apologies for the delay, I've been quite busy today.









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones im after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spreadsheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and seperate sheets hava been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of votlages, I think that it s a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spreadsheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 260 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*


----------



## JMattes

I'm looking to join, but I need some tips on stabilizing and lowering temps.

Asus vpro gen3
2600k

47x
LLC over voltages enabled
LLC on ultra high
VCore 1.34 (CPU z shows 1.336 to 1.344 under full load)
Pll 1.6875
Vccio 1.14

Prime odd test are upper 70s
Even test bring temps to Max 84..

Cooling with d-14..

Ambient room temps of 70f with window open 80-85 if not..

Not release happy with the temps.. but I don't want to lower the 47x.. any idea on settings to save temps??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhandlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks bud, welcome to the club and OCN. Will add you in a moment. Apologies for the delay, I've been quite busy today.


Not a problem. Glad to contribute. If it werent for this forum/thread, I would have had a lot more frustration than I have, I believe.

I futzed around with it some more tonight and I can get it to run at 4.9 and even 5.0, but the amount of vcore I need to get to either is a pretty large jump (1.45 and 1.5, respectively), that my temps climb far too much (at 5.0, I'm at 90C under IBT) that I just dont think its really worth it.

I'm sure if I had all the time in the world to fool around with every little setting, I could probably lower voltages somewhere to bring down the temps, but in real-world computing, that 200MHz is not going to be noticed at all - law of diminishing returns and all that.

*EDIT*: I added my BIOS screens to my original post.


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I'm looking to join, but I need some tips on stabilizing and lowering temps.
> Asus vpro gen3
> 2600k
> 47x
> LLC over voltages enabled
> LLC on ultra high
> VCore 1.34 (CPU z shows 1.336 to 1.344 under full load)
> Pll 1.6875
> Vccio 1.14
> Prime odd test are upper 70s
> Even test bring temps to Ma.x 84.
> Cooling with d-14..
> Ambient room temps of 70f with window open 80-85 if not..
> Not release happy with the temps.. but I don't want to lower the 47x.. any idea on settings to save temps??
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


VCCIO should NOT need to be that high for DDR3-1333. Lowering should reduce temps somewhat.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I'm looking to join, but I need some tips on stabilizing and lowering temps.
> 
> Asus vpro gen3
> 2600k
> 
> 47x
> LLC over voltages enabled
> LLC on ultra high
> VCore 1.34 (CPU z shows 1.336 to 1.344 under full load)
> Pll 1.6875
> Vccio 1.14
> ~snip


As Tyler mentioned, lower VCCIO, you shouldn't need that much for stock RAM and even if you have all four dimm slots populated 1.1 - 1.125v would probably be enough.

By the way please update your sig rig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandlance*
> 
> Not a problem. Glad to contribute. If it werent for this forum/thread, I would have had a lot more frustration than I have, I believe.
> 
> I futzed around with it some more tonight and I can get it to run at 4.9 and even 5.0, but the amount of vcore I need to get to either is a pretty large jump (1.65 and 1.5, respectively), that my temps climb far too much (at 5.0, I'm at 90C under IBT) that I just dont think its really worth it.
> 
> I'm sure if I had all the time in the world to fool around with every little setting, I could probably lower voltages somewhere to bring down the temps, but in real-world computing, that 200MHz is not going to be noticed at all - law of diminishing returns and all that.
> 
> *EDIT*: I added my BIOS screens to my original post.


Cheer's bud +rep for sharing your BIOS settings









Added to spreadsheet.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> I hope your not doing both at the same time, and why stress so long? I did the 12 hours, and have never bsod during anything I do on my computer. No game crashes, and my encoded shows come out great! Stop torturing that chip man!!!!! LOL


I do them at the same time yeah, 4 threads on linpack and 4 threads on prime95. I need to stability test for at least 3 days because the molecular dynamics simulations I run take about 10 days and at the moment I haven't programmed them to be restartable.

And, I do this will all my CPUs and I've yet to see degradation/failure, so I'm not too worried. Some people insist that stability testing damages chips and so on, but mine have been fine and I run my CPUs and GPUs loaded 24/7 for months on end.

Even on my home computers I do so for at least 48 hours because I hate having to reinstall windows every couple of months due to progressive instabilities.


----------



## FredF42

Very cool club! May I please join!

I am very new to overclocking. Nobody warned me of it's addictive nature.



My Bios settings: (Disclaimer these are MY settings, not yours. If you try them and they don't work for you, I am really sorry... Really sorry.)

* Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual -- X.M.P would have probably worked as well since I had my memory timings set the same manually. At some point I set this to manual while looking for heat reductions and never switched it back to X.M.P.
* BCLK/PCIE Frequency: 101.0
* Turbo Ratio: By All Cores -- I never touched this setting.
* By All Cores (Can Adjust in OS): 47
* Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled -- I tried enabling this, but it didn't seem to help at 100 x 48. I got to be able to wake from S3 sleep!

(***FYI, many people complaining about problems with their systems not waking up from sleep mode, me included. I finally stumbled across this info: "The unfortunate side-effect is that resume from S3 sleep states is not possible when Internal PLL Overvoltage is set to "Enabled" - and only fixable by Intel who we are told are working on a solution." From here by [email protected] ***)

* Memory Frequency: Auto
* DRAM Timing Control: I set my memory timings to the stated specs.
* CPU Power Management: I left all settings at defaults
* Load-line Calibration: Medium -- ** This is where I got my biggest heat reductions. Most recommendations I read said to set this to either High or Ultra High, but I kept it at medium because at one point, changing from High to Ultra high added an immediate 12C increase under full load.
* VRM Frequency: Manual -- My memory is fuzzy on whether or not a setting of Manual vs Auto had a dramatic impact. From the post here by [email protected], I concluded that keeping it lower should control heat. I set it at the recommended level. Reducing it less than 350 seemed to reduce stability.
* Phase Control: Optimized -- Here again I was able to reduce heat by changing from Extreme to Optimized. Maybe the reason I couldn't get past 4.8GHz.
* Duty Control: T.Probe -- Never changed this. Seemed better to distribute load based on heat, rather than distributing evenly.
* CPU Current Capability: 100% -- Recommendations were to set this to 140% (the red setting... oooh.) At one point with this set to 100% I was able to get a fairly stable config with pretty high voltage offset at about 87C heat readings. Then I checked the CoreTemp 1.0 log file and found that for 6 hours and 50 minutes of the 7 hours it ran before BSOD, that 2 of the 4 cores were only running at 50% load. Just before dying the last core dropped to 50%. Self regulate or incinerate... I'll stick with self regulate. This is where I got my idea that 87C is probably too much. I decided not to use the red (oooh!) setting.
* CPU Voltage: Offset Mode --
* Offset Mode Sign: +
* CPU Offset Voltage: .075 -- seemed to be what it took to get it stable. .065 didn't do it.
* DRAM Voltage: Auto
* VCCIO Voltage: Auto -- I tried futzing with this for a long time. It never seemed to make a difference. I did find out that if it is set too low, the machine won't POST.
* CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
* PCH Voltage: Auto
~
* CPU Spread Spectrum: Auto

Comments?

edited by Munaim1:

Added pic as image attachement.


----------



## F1Seb

I would like to submit this pathetic OC to the spreadsheet. It is my first time so I didn't want to go nuts with it:



There is also a question I have about the Bus Speed, as you can see in my screenshot CUPID reads it as 99.8 but in the Bios it's definitely set at 100, if I bump it to 100.1 and 100.2 those show up correctly in CUPID. What gives? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1Seb*
> 
> I would like to submit this pathetic OC to the spreadsheet. It is my first time so I didn't want to go nuts with it:
> 
> There is also a question I have about the Bus Speed, as you can see in my screenshot CUPID reads it as 99.8 but in the Bios it's definitely set at 100, if I bump it to 100.1 and 100.2 those show up correctly in CUPID. What gives? Am I doing something wrong?


disable spread spectrum


----------



## F1Seb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> disable spread spectrum


Thanks a bunch for that. I was looking at it but I figured I'd ask the experts first before I did anything. My next question arises, when I disable it, do my settings stay or should I be upping the voltage to the CPU?


----------



## csm725

Same settings.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1Seb*
> 
> Thanks a bunch for that. I was looking at it but I figured I'd ask the experts first before I did anything. My next question arises, when I disable it, do my settings stay or should I be upping the voltage to the CPU?


same exact settings, all it does is change your 99.88 bus speed to a fixed 100.00

I had to do the same


----------



## We Gone

Quick question in regards to LLC I am at level 4 and my low is 1.376v high 1.400v avg 1.386v to get less drop would I need to down to level 3 or 2 ?


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Quick question in regards to LLC I am at level 4 and my low is 1.376v high 1.400v avg 1.386v to get less drop would I need to down to level 3 or 2 ?


That's really not a terrible vdroop.

To vdroop less at load, you need to increase the LLC level, not decrease. You'll need to experiment to determine how much you need (depends on both your power supply and motherboard)... I'd guess just one level would be fine.

And if your BIOS voltage is set to 1.312v like in your sig, you should probably lower LLC; it shouldn't increase your voltages...


----------



## test tube

24 hours stable

let's see 72?


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerstach*
> 
> That's really not a terrible vdroop.
> To vdroop less at load, you need to increase the LLC level, not decrease. You'll need to experiment to determine how much you need (depends on both your power supply and motherboard)... I'd guess just one level would be fine.
> And if your BIOS voltage is set to 1.312v like in your sig, you should probably lower LLC; it shouldn't increase your voltages...


1.312v was @ 4.6 after burn in I had to up it a bit to stay stable to 1.320v.

I am using offset @ +75 now going for 4.8 stable


----------



## coolhandlance

I just started playing around with CPU PLL.

I am trying to find my lowest, stable PLL/Vcore combination, and so far it looks very promising (1.6 and 1.408, respectively). I have been able to lower my IBT test runs by nearly 10 deg C, so this may lead to an overall higher overclock.

I have also moved my LLC back to "High" instead of "Ultra-High", and this allowed me to drop my VCore even further.

The worst case senario is that I end up with a higher Vcore, lower PLL, and (my main goal) better load temps. The best case is that I get all of the aforementioned along with a higher clock.

I will report back when I find out more....


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandlance*
> 
> I just started playing around with CPU PLL.
> I am trying to find my lowest, stable PLL/Vcore combination, and so far it looks very promising (1.6 and 1.408, respectively). I have been able to lower my IBT test runs by nearly 10 deg C, so this may lead to an overall higher overclock.
> I have also moved my LLC back to "High" instead of "Ultra-High", and this allowed me to drop my VCore even further.
> The worst case senario is that I end up with a higher Vcore, lower PLL, and (my main goal) better load temps. The best case is that I get all of the aforementioned along with a higher clock.
> I will report back when I find out more....


Sounds interesting!


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the best setting for asrock z68 ext. 3/gen3 + 2700k? i want to be overclock @ 5ghz.


----------



## F1Seb

Ok so for the remainder of the day I've been trying to get a stable 4.5ghz overclock on the i2500k since the 4.1 came out fine. I got as far as 2 hours on my longest test and then I got a BSOD BCcode 101, (not enough V Core) So I upped that 2 notches to 1.40 in the Bios and started it up again. After about 15 minutes I got another BSOD but this time it was code 124. Poked around on the site and it said that if you're adjusting the voltage manually (I presume that means fixed) then I should have the C3 and C6 reports on Auto. My ASRock only has options of Disable and Enable, (it was enabled).

Then I found a post that said this:

Disabled = Auto

Is that true? Can anybody confirm it, or maybe point me in a different direction if Enabled = Auto to begin with and the other poster was wrong?


----------



## AMC

I tried a suicide run for x56. I get the windows load screen and it just sits there. I tried 1.55V - 1.65V, no luck. I don't know if I am missing something or it needs more volts. I don't want to go higher







.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> I tried a suicide run for x56. I get the windows load screen and it just sits there. I tried 1.55V - 1.65V, no luck. I don't know if I am missing something or it needs more volts. I don't want to go higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Jesus man. I thought I was pretty aggressive when it comes to OCing!


----------



## justmosing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Yeah using C1E and EIST will drop the multiplier, if you use offset voltage, the voltage will drop along with the multiplier at an idle state, however I would change to offset right at the end.
> Continue increasing the vcore until you're stable.
> You're most welcome.


thank you for the help and advice munaim1. Quick update, I realized I didn't do the 1344 and 1792 before running full blend on prime95 and that's where I was failing. So I bumped voltage up, DVID +.02 as you had originally suggested (I didn't do it at first cuz I wanted to keep it low) anyway, it passed 1344 and 1792, I am certain it will go 12 hours standard blend on prime95 with no problems.

But I decided to change my approach, I need this machine stable and cool, so I turned it down to 43x, and I adjusted DVID to -.06, the rig is running at 1.272V and it has been running prime95 for 6+ hours now, hopefully I'll have a screenie for you in the morning. I am much happier with this temperature and voltage, since the computer is not for me.

Thanks again for your help. Now I am onto finishing my own 2500k, with a ga-z68mx-ud3h-b3, a little more OC options in the BIOS, may need to come back for help, and I am gonna push this one to the limits since it's mine.


----------



## snakedoc

Hi all,

I'm a new member but have been lurking in here for a while. This is an excellent thread! May I join in?



Edited by Munaim1:

Pic viewable without spoiler.


----------



## inspek

I think i miscalculate the amount of memory to be use (more than 90%). Do you think it can be something else??


----------



## kulbida

Hey,

Here is my rig. Add me to the club









INFO:
4.4GHz @ 1.32v
Corsair H100 with 2 fans on Silent (Low) setting
16GB RAM @ 1866MHz
Prime95 blend for 12 hours

stress-test-jan-05-2012.png 1387k .png file


----------



## justmosing

Sigh, Core #3 hit a rounding error after 7 hours and 17 minutes! Any ideas? Up voltage again?


----------



## Corrupt

Idles at 1.456V. Vdroops 1.44v and 1.448v at load

24Hours preset Blend
Hows it look? Should I run a custom?


----------



## AK-47

I was almost stable. Worker 3 failed after 4 hours.
The rest kept going for 12 hours


----------



## St1ll

Ok guys, I need your help.

I'm managing to get 45x blend stable, but it looks impossible.

My rig is
P8P67 REV 3.1
2600k
2x4gb Corsair vengeance 1600 cl 8-8-8-24

With the following settings, I'm Linx stable (doing more than 100 gflops), but blend will fail within 5 minutes (bsod 124)
Vcore Offset 1,328-1,344 in Linx, 1,312-1,328 during blend
LLC High
VCCIO 1,10
VDDQ 1,50
Phase control Extreme
Duty control Extreme
VRM 350
CPU CURRENT 130%
VCSSA Auto (I tried up to 1.0, but it didn't help)
C1E enabled, C3 and C6 disabled
Speedstep ON
TCP/TDP limit 200/200
cpu current capability 200.000
CPU PLL AUTO
Internal Cpu PLL OFF
Spread spectrum disabled

Temps are ok (prime hits 66/67c, linx 71/72).

So, this is my problem: I'm Linx stable and small ftt stable (12+hr), but blend will ALWAYS fail after 5 minutes at 45x.

At 44x (about the same voltage), I had to raise vccio to 1,10 to be blend stable (custom, 6500mb) for 9hr. With vccio set to 1,05 it failed after 2,30hr.
But at 45x NOTHING helps...I tried everything: I raised the vccio up to 1,18, the vccsa to 1,0 and it didn't work. I also tried running prime at 1333mhz instead of 1600, but it didn't work either.

I will always get bsod 124 within the first 5/10 minutes. The only thing that actually worked, was setting the vccsa to 1,0v...but I guess that's too much; this, however, only made the cpu fail after 25 minutes instead of 5 min.

I also tried fixed voltage, C1 disabled, C3 and C6 enabled...no way, still the same damn bsod 124.
Raising the PLL to 1,85/87 didn't work of course, nor it did lowering it to 1,78/71/55.
What else can I do?

The point is that my system is 12+hr stable with small ftt, and it passes 1hr+ of Linx...but it miserably fails running blend.

Thanks guys!

Edit. Enabling internal cpu pll overvoltage doesn't work either. And yes, rasing vcore DOES work...but it doesn't make any sense..I mean, with the same vcore it passes 12hr small ftt and linx! I think the issue is memory related, and has to be solved somehow without raising vcore itself! Also consider I NEVER get bsod 101...it's always 124


----------



## test tube

Depends on linpack problem size... Prime95 blend will use a lot of memory in blend. The issue may be with the onboard DDR3 controller. See what happens at 1333MHz ram speed and 9-9-9-24?


----------



## St1ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *test tube*
> 
> Depends on linpack problem size... Prime95 blend will use a lot of memory in blend. The issue may be with the onboard DDR3 controller. See what happens at 1333MHz ram speed and 9-9-9-24?


Bsod 124 again, also at 1333 mhz...

Edit: What if I try to downvolt the ram?
If the memory is still stable, am I gonna stress more the IMC at lower, or higher vddq?


----------



## snakedoc

St1ll: Try lowering your CPU PLL down to 1.600 and see if that helps.


----------



## St1ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakedoc*
> 
> St1ll: Try lowering your CPU PLL down to 1.600 and see if that helps.


Thanks;
i tried that too, but it didn't work at all


----------



## munaim1

Apologies for the late response, I've been quite busy these couple of days. If required, I will be updating the spreadsheet.

Thank you for your patience.

*EDIT:*

Those that are facing issue's with their overclock's, PLEASE read the OP and the many links provided, alternatively click on the links in my sig.

*F1SEB*

Added, welcome to the club. Thank you for contributing









*Inspek*

*Up to* 90% is fine, so what every memory usage you want to run is fine, It's up to YOU. Also worker 7 stopped at 9 hours, prime testing should be atleast 12 hours.

*Corrupt*

Screenshot is fine, however you're missing something, Realtemp must show the duration of how long it's been running.


----------



## snakedoc

St1ll: Sorry to hear that, but i think you should still try different PLL values. I had same kind of problems (although I got BSOD 124 in games, prime blend and IBT ran fine), and finding sweetpot for CPU PLL was solution, at least so far







It can also be your mem modules or slots, can you try them on different slots or maybe just one at a time.

Munaim1: So can i also join the club?







See my 1st post


----------



## justmosing

Finally stable! Prime95 is a bit of a fluke, I ran it at the identical settings for 4 hours and one core failed, without changing any settings in the bios (since I was at work and was remoting in), I decided to run it again, and this time 18 hours stable and I manually stopped itThe voltage fluctuates between 1.272 and 1.284, the screenie was on 1.272, and I am guess it's on 1.272 70% of the time. Thanks for all your help.

I am using a Xigmatek SD1283 GAIA cooler with only one fan.

.


----------



## munaim1

*FredF42 & justmosing*

Added to the spreadsheet. Thank you both for contributing.









Unfortunately *snakedoc*, realtemp only shows a duration of just over one hour (look above screenshot for example), therefore the cooling info won't be as accurate as it could be. As stated in the RULES, please run it the same time as running Prime. Thank you.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 260 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask or post your problem here*


----------



## turrican9

*munaim1*

Hey, mate... You can remove the color coding from sig alternative 2 to save some space.







Colors don't show up in sigs anyway.



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [B][/B][I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## lagittaja

Since my question is related to Sandy so I think I'll ask it here.
What's the size of the sandy bridge processors heat spreader, 2500K specifically but afaik all sandy heat spreaders are same size?
For the life of me I can't find any info on that, have Googled for a while now.
Reason I'm asking is that my new heatsink contact surface is fairly smallish and quite convex especially towards the edges.
Also, how good has your guys chips heat spreader been, has it been convex/concave or relatively flat?
I might go and lap my chip and my new cooler after I've taken a look at my chips HS to know how flat it is.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroZ




----------



## We Gone




----------



## The Vector Kid

Hi! I just built a new system after 3 years of having a Q9450, here's what I've done with it so far:



CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2188202

ASUS P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3
i5 2500k, Batch 3145B555
G.Skill Ripjaws, 1600
212+ with Panaflo's in push/pull

4.5 GHz
14+ hours stable with standard blend, 1+ hour with small FFTs
Vcore: 1.312v
Max temps: 65, 66, 70, 69

The rest is attached so I don't spam pictures








I'll add some motherboard screenshots in a bit. Sandy bridge is... remarkably easier to overclock than 775 was!









tvk-mb.png 723k .png file


tvk-timings.png 722k .png file


tvk-spd.png 729k .png file


tvk-end.png 684k .png file


120108133824.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120108133838.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120108133847.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120108133913.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120108133917.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120108133939.BMP 2304k .BMP file


----------



## test tube

How's this for stable?



There also seems to be a bug encountered if Speedfan is run for more than 60 hours, where all the temps go to zero... Coretemp still works, though


----------



## McLaren_F1

^^ How come your Glops is so low


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

From seeing some of the results on the OP, I'm kind of surprised at what my 2500k got. I just set up my system and used the ASUS AI suite to get up to 4.7ghz at 1.4v, with temps barely touching the low 60's. I have the h100 on low setting with GT AP-14s. Think I can get more out of it?


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle*
> 
> From seeing some of the results on the OP, I'm kind of surprised at what my 2500k got. I just set up my system and used the ASUS AI suite to get up to 4.7ghz at 1.4v, with temps barely touching the low 60's. I have the h100 on low setting with GT AP-14s. Think I can get more out of it?


Lets see it pass the 12hr stable club:thumb:


----------



## s8nlovesme

Hi all.

Finally got my 2500k to be stable for 1hr of Prime blend. Details
4.6ghz @ 1.42 Bios
Cpu-z core voltage @ 1.452 no load 1600mhz, drops to 1.392 under load. My temps peaked @ 72C but mainly stayed in the mid 60's.
Question, do you guys think I should try for a higher multiplier? Or tweak what I have now? I am currenty at Load Line 4 out of 10, pll is enabled.
Any thoughts or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## We Gone

1 hr may not be stable, 3 hrs is were I fail most, 6hrs is good 12hrs is better. There are some great tips & guides here in this post written by some overclockers with lots of experience, follow what they wrote and you will have a solid stable OC.

Here is another on Prime95
http://www.overclock.net/t/838244/prime95-a-quick-dirty-guide-to-the-custom-settings

Here is a tip I found somewhere here (can't find the link) in regards to using Prime95 and a starting point without running 3hrs to fail.

Set to custom set FFTs to Min-1344 & Max-1344 set ram to 80-90 percent of your ram (I have 8gig so I set it to 6500) set time to 1 minute if it passed 20-30 minutes I ran.

FFTs min-1792 & Max-1792 same ram & time for another 20 to 30 minutes, if all goes well than on to 12hrs blend with ram set the same.


----------



## Wynn

Here's my entry and first overclock. i5 2500k @ 4.5 Ghz / 1.308v. 14 hrs stable under Prime95 blend. Max temps 61 - 64 - 62 - 64 with a Corsair H100 CPU cooler.


----------



## Comatosed

All you guys who was envolved in this guide ****** rock
After getting my p67 pro board the other day and having my i5 2500k stare at me at the face in the box, i have been crazy messing with volts/speeds, as you do and i have been referring to many p67 overclock threads on many different forums and it was killing me on why i had to have 1.39v for 4.6 without BSOD, UNTIL i read some of the stuff in this guide about the PLLv as im used to it being around 1.55-1.7 and thought 1.7 was the norm so after reading ur guide i put it down to the lowest it would post (1.425) and i immediately hit 4500 with my favourite volts (1.36) and after some more tweaking with lowering volts as u guys suggested, i am now running a blend test for 4.6 at 1.37. Not the best but hellova lot better than 1.39 ang getting failed workers within 10mins.


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

For guys using the H100, what setting are you running this stuff on? Low med or high? I've been able to get away with low...


----------



## TahoeDust

For Folding or stress testing I run high. For everything else medium. I can not hear a difference in sound between low and medium.


----------



## MichaelZERO

Here is my new run.



Temp went higher than I expected.

I should try if i can lower the Vcore a little bit.


----------



## sovereign73811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> Here is my new run.
> 
> Temp went higher than I expected.
> I should try if i can lower the Vcore a little bit.


Holy smokes (not literally...lol) you got that running on a 212+?!??!! Just curious, do you have two fans on that heatsink?


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

What are you guys averaging in ppd for a 2500k?


----------



## csm725

Expect 15-17k in Windows.


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Does overclocking make much of a differnece? because [email protected] currently estimates 19k ppd for me at 4.7ghz


----------



## s8nlovesme

Can someone help me figure out why when I set 1.455 into bios as Vcore, it shows up in CPU-Z as 1.488 (idle) and 1.476 (load)? I am having a hard time tryng to oc with this happening. BTW I run a gigabyte board that has 10 levels of LLC, I am currently on lvl 6.

Thanks,


----------



## MichaelZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovereign73811*
> 
> Holy smokes (not literally...lol) you got that running on a 212+?!??!! Just curious, do you have two fans on that heatsink?


Yup, I have push and pull setup.

Not too bad for 212+


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sovereign73811*
> 
> Holy smokes (not literally...lol) you got that running on a 212+?!??!! Just curious, do you have two fans on that heatsink?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I have push and pull setup.
> 
> Not too bad for 212+
Click to expand...

Nice. What fans do you have?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## SHINY911

MB is a GA-Z68X-UD4-B3. Vcore says 1.368 but it changes to 1.38 sometimes. (Multi steps load lines are at level 6)
Other ram was bad and could not handle 1600MHz, even though it said it could on its XMP.
Basically new to overclocking if you couldn't tell.

My temps are a bit high, I'm using a Hyper 212+ with arctic silver 5 (Old i know) and i live in Western Australia.
Considering getting a D14 and using the paste that comes with it or a NZXT Havik 140 with indigo extreme.


----------



## snakedoc

Ok, here is another try. 16+ hours of P95 Blend passed. Hope everything is correct now. I also OC'ed RAM a little, every little counts









I needed to raise DVID offset a little (-.005 -> +.005), 'cause I was still experiencing random BSODs (0x124) in games although prime and IBT were fine. PLL voltage is 1.600v atm, still going to make some fine tuning. Temps are not too bad IMO, but according to CPU-Z, vcore of 1.400V @ 4.7GHz seems a bit high, don't you think?


----------



## munaim1

*AeroZ* - Updated

*We Gone* - Added

*The Vector Kid* - Added

*MichaelZERO* - Updated

*Wynn* - Added

*Shiny911* - Where is the main cpu-z tab (cpu tab)? Sorry bud, but that's a requirement.

*Snakedoc* - Added

Wow took me a bit of time to get through, thank you all for contributing, welcome all the new member's









Thank you for your patience.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 270 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> ******SPREADSHEET FULLY UPDATED******


----------



## MichaelZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Nice. What fans do you have?
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I have
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002

($16.99 each)

Two fans cost more than the 212+ itself............haha

I should have just use the same fan that came with the cooler doing push and pull, will save me some money.


----------



## X-Legend

Hello. I was hoping to get some guidance on my first overclocked machine. I've posted this in a similar thread on another forum, but I figure it doesn't hurt to have a few extra opinions. Here's my system specs (at least the pertinent ones when it comes to overclocking):


CPU: Intel Core i7 2700k @ 3.5ghz stock (for now)
Case: NZXT Phantom
Fans: 6 stock NZXT fans (2x top, 2x side, 1x back, 1x front)
Heatsink: Noctua NH-D14

Motherboard: Asus P8Z68-V/Gen3
RAM: G.SKill RipjawX 2x4GB - 1600mhz, 9-9-9-24 1.5v
PSU: XFX Core Edition PRO750W

I was shooting for a 4.5ghz clock rate. My BIOS settings are as follows:


X.M.P profile enabled with VRAM voltage and timings set to manual (manufacturer settings):
Multiplier: 4.5 across the board
Internal PLL: Enabled
LLC: Medium
VRM Frequecy: Auto
Phase Control: Standard
Offset: -0.010v
Everything else is set to default.

Here's some stats while running LinX at 20 cycles (about an hour):


































On load, max temperatures sit at around 71c, averaging at about 68c. vcore fluctuates between 1.272v-1.304v. On idle, vcore fluctuates between 0.952v-1.096v and temperatures sit at around 30c-32c.

Any tips to lowering core voltage and increasing clock rate while maintaining a decent temperature or perhaps increasing stability of my current overclock? I'd prefer to keep the power saving options on since I'll be leaving my machine on practically 24/7. I'm not sure what some of those BIOS settings do, so I'm a little hesitant on adjusting them without proper guidance. Also, is it normal for the vcore and clock rate to fluctuate so much on idle? One second it's at 1.6ghz at 0.9957 vcore, then next it's at 4.5ghz at 1.1407 vcore.

Running Prime95, CPU-Z shows that the vcore stays at 1.280v. That seems odd to me, because Linx does not stress the processor at 100% full load, yet the vcore went above the Prime95 load. Is there a setting I need to adjust in the BIOS or is this normal behavior for the vcore and clock rate to fluctuate so much at idle?

I'd prefer to keep the power save BIOS options on, since I'll be leaving my comp on pretty much 24/7.

If you couldn't tell by now, I'm new to overclocking, so any tips are greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

On a side note, are these temperatures a bit high for a Noctua NH-D14 or am I just being overcautious? Seems like I should be getting lower temps.


----------



## giecsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Legend*
> 
> Hello. I was hoping to get some guidance on my first overclocked machine. I've posted this in a similar thread on another forum, but I figure it doesn't hurt to have a few extra opinions. Here's my system specs (at least the pertinent ones when it comes to overclocking):
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 2700k @ 3.5ghz stock (for now)
> Case: NZXT Phantom
> Fans: 6 stock NZXT fans (2x top, 2x side, 1x back, 1x front)
> Heatsink: Noctua NH-D14
> 
> Motherboard: Asus P8Z68-V/Gen3
> RAM: G.SKill RipjawX 2x4GB - 1600mhz, 9-9-9-24 1.5v
> PSU: XFX Core Edition PRO750W
> 
> I was shooting for a 4.5ghz clock rate. My BIOS settings are as follows:
> 
> 
> X.M.P profile enabled with VRAM voltage and timings set to manual (manufacturer settings):
> Multiplier: 4.5 across the board
> Internal PLL: Enabled
> LLC: Medium
> VRM Frequecy: Auto
> Phase Control: Standard
> Offset: -0.010v
> Everything else is set to default.
> 
> Here's some stats while running LinX at 20 cycles (about an hour):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On load, max temperatures sit at around 71c, averaging at about 68c. vcore fluctuates between 1.272v-1.304v. On idle, vcore fluctuates between 0.952v-1.096v and temperatures sit at around 30c-32c.
> 
> Any tips to lowering core voltage and increasing clock rate while maintaining a decent temperature or perhaps increasing stability of my current overclock? I'd prefer to keep the power saving options on since I'll be leaving my machine on practically 24/7. I'm not sure what some of those BIOS settings do, so I'm a little hesitant on adjusting them without proper guidance. Also, is it normal for the vcore and clock rate to fluctuate so much on idle? One second it's at 1.6ghz at 0.9957 vcore, then next it's at 4.5ghz at 1.1407 vcore.
> 
> Running Prime95, CPU-Z shows that the vcore stays at 1.280v. That seems odd to me, because Linx does not stress the processor at 100% full load, yet the vcore went above the Prime95 load. Is there a setting I need to adjust in the BIOS or is this normal behavior for the vcore and clock rate to fluctuate so much at idle?
> 
> I'd prefer to keep the power save BIOS options on, since I'll be leaving my comp on pretty much 24/7.
> 
> If you couldn't tell by now, I'm new to overclocking, so any tips are greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> On a side note, are these temperatures a bit high for a Noctua NH-D14 or am I just being overcautious? Seems like I should be getting lower temps.


I'm no expert either, but from what I can tell so far everything is in line...


----------



## s8nlovesme

12hr standard blend.
1.42 Vcore set in bios, CPU-Z shows 1.452 no load, 1.428 under load.
level 5 load line set in bios (out of 10)
Pll eneabled, set to auto
vtt also on auto.

Any comments, tips, rips glaldy accepted.

Added pic as attachment.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Legend*
> 
> 
> X.M.P profile enabled with VRAM voltage and timings set to manual (manufacturer settings):
> Multiplier: 4.5 across the board
> Internal PLL: Enabled
> LLC: *Very High*
> VRM Frequecy: Auto
> Phase Control: *Extreme*
> Offset: -0.010v


Make those changes then try lowering your voltage.


----------



## snakedoc

I've now been playing with offset and manual vcore adjustments, and made quite an interesting observation: manual vcore and c6 state enabled seems to be very stable and idle power consumption is less that with offset settings!! CoreTemp says VID=0.9757V, CPU power=5.4w @idle, and my power meter says PC's idle power draw is only ~102w whereas with offset settings idle consumption was 114w.

The weird thing is that CPU-Z claims idle vcore=1.368v all the time! Is it possible that CPU-Z reports core voltage incorrectly, and the actual vcore were much less? Because I don't think power consumption and temps (24-24-24-24) would be really that low if vcore were so much higher!! Under load vcore raises a little thanks to LLC Extreme, as i've adjusted it to be approximately the same as with my stable 4.7GHz offset settings.

My BIOS settings if someone else wanna try this also:

Ai Tweaker:

Turbo Ratio: By All Cores (Can Adjust in OS)
By All Cores (Can Adjust in OS): Auto
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
LLC: Extreme
Phase Control: Optimized
CPU voltage: Manual, 1.375V
VCCIO: 1.1125
CPU PLL: auto

Advanced \ CPU configuration:

CPU ratio: 47
Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Speedstep: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: Disabled
CPU C6 Report: Enabled

If necessary, I can also take BIOS screenshots if someone clarifies how the hell I can make BIOS to recognize my usb stick


----------



## X-Legend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Make those changes then try lowering your voltage.


Voltage is set to auto right now. Should I set it for something around 1.3v? I don't really want manual voltages because I'd prefer if my CPU lower the clock rate when at idle. Or am I confusing manual voltage with something else?


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Legend*
> 
> Voltage is set to auto right now. Should I set it for something around 1.3v? I don't really want manual voltages because I'd prefer if my CPU lower the clock rate when at idle. Or am I confusing manual voltage with something else?


Speed Step is what lowers your clock at idle.


----------



## X-Legend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Make those changes then try lowering your voltage.


How would I go about lowering the voltage in the Asus BIOS? Sorry, I'm pretty new to this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Speed Step is what lowers your clock at idle.


Thanks for the clarification. I figured I was mistaken.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Legend*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Make those changes then try lowering your voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> How would I go about lowering the voltage in the Asus BIOS? Sorry, I'm pretty new to this.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Speed Step is what lowers your clock at idle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I figured I was mistaken.
Click to expand...

I would recommend that you read the basics of overclocking (essentials thread in the sticky area) and from there read up on the many links that are available in the first page of this thread.

Also could you please Add your rig - My Profile > Create Rig or Rigbuilder > Edit signature text > Choose your sig rig as featured sig item.

Thanks


----------



## WickedTico

ok...no more lurking...not lost yet but time to ask for directions before I get lost

Prime95-1344K
Worker 1 stops after 9 minutes
Worker 4 stops after 16 minutes
Prime95 stopped after Worker 4 failed

Core Voltage ranged from 1.488, 1.496, 1.504 in CPU-Z on last test (current BIOS settings)
Final Celsius temps were max 77,83,83,80

Current Bios Settings:
LLC= Ultra High
Offset= .010
Multiplier= all by 50
VRM Freq=350
CPU Current Ability=140%
Phase and Duty Control=Extreme
EPU Power Saving=Disabled

some help would be appreciated









Tests so far:
Multi Offset LLC vcore CPU-Z Error Where error Prime Test
50 0.065 Ultra 1.464 OS Freeze Prime95 1792
50 0.070 High n/a 101 Windows GINA N/A
50 0.070 Ultra 1.464 OS Freeze Prime95 1792
50 0.075 Ultra n/a 101 Desktop N/A
50 0.080 Ultra 1.472 124 Prime95 1792
50 0.080 High 1.44 101 Prime95 1792
50 0.085 High 1.432 124 Prime95 1792
50 0.085 Ultra 1.48 101 Prime95 1792
50 0.085 Ultra 1.48 101 Prime95 1792
50 0.095 Ultra 1.488 Workers stop Prime95 1792
50 0.010 High 1.456 101 Prime95 1344
50 0.010 Ultra 1.496 Workers stop Prime95 1344


----------



## We Gone

looks like your temps will hold you back as it may take more Vcore. I need 1.45v just to get in at 5.0 can rum a few test but fail Prime 95 within a few min.


----------



## rickyman0319

this is my bios setting:

cpu ratio: 45
interrnal PPL - disable
speedstep - disable
core lmit - 150
blck- 100
spread spectrum - on or off?

Voltage control

all setting is auto

CPU LLC- level 5
IGPU LLC- Level 5

Intel HT - enable
active cores- all
hardware prefecther - enable
adjacement cache line - enable
Enchanced (CIE) - disable
CPU C3 & C6 - both disable
package C state - disable
Cpu thermal throttling - enable

pc system:

intel i7 2700k
asrock z68 ext.3 gen 3
one stick of 4 GB of Corsair DDR3-1600 ( later buy 8 GB of one stick)

i need to overclock to 5GB+. when i change the setting to 50 ratio, it doesnot boot at all.

what do i need to change?

thank you


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedTico*
> 
> ok...no more lurking...not lost yet but time to ask for directions before I get lost
> 
> Prime95-1344K
> Worker 1 stops after 9 minutes
> Worker 4 stops after 16 minutes
> Prime95 stopped after Worker 4 failed
> 
> Core Voltage ranged from 1.488, 1.496, 1.504 in CPU-Z on last test (current BIOS settings)
> Final Celsius temps were max 77,83,83,80
> 
> ~snip


Could you please add your rig to your sig, instructions are in my sig. Either use rig builder or the my profile link above.

Try using manual voltage first, make sure you eliminate vdroop as much as possible by using the correct LLC for your system (not sure what motherboard you have). Just a note, not all SB chips will hit 5ghz, work your way up from 4.5/4.7ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> this is my bios setting:
> 
> cpu ratio: 45
> interrnal PPL - disable
> speedstep - disable
> core lmit - 150
> blck- 100
> spread spectrum - on or off?
> 
> Voltage control
> 
> all setting is auto
> 
> CPU LLC- level 5
> IGPU LLC- Level 5
> 
> Intel HT - enable
> active cores- all
> hardware prefecther - enable
> adjacement cache line - enable
> Enchanced (CIE) - disable
> CPU C3 & C6 - both disable
> package C state - disable
> Cpu thermal throttling - enable
> 
> ~snip


Could you also fill in your system spec. Thanks

Please click on the Sandybridge guide in my sig and try and follow the instructions.


----------



## snakedoc

munaim1: Could you please look at my previous post and comment something genious and constructive







I'm a little confused with my observations. I have lower idle power consumption in manual OC (C6 enabled) than offset OC. Difference is not that big, only a few Watts but anyway. Both having almost the same core voltage under load.

For me it seems that there is really no need to use offset, if same OC level and low (or even a bit lower) idle power consumption can be achieved using manual OC. Only thing I'm worried about is that i can't get vcore lower at idle. So is it possible that a high constant vcore is going to be a problem in long term? Or is it possible that CPU-Z reports idle vcore incorrectly, and the actual idle vcore would be much less (~0.9v) when C6 enabled? Or is it something else C6 is doing?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakedoc*
> 
> munaim1: Could you please look at my previous post and comment something genious and constructive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused with my observations. I have lower idle power consumption in manual OC (C6 enabled) than offset OC. Difference is not that big, only a few Watts but anyway. Both having almost the same core voltage under load.
> 
> For me it seems that there is really no need to use offset, if same OC level and low (or even a bit lower) idle power consumption can be achieved using manual OC. Only thing I'm worried about is that i can't get vcore lower at idle. So is it possible that a high constant vcore is going to be a problem in long term? Or is it possible that CPU-Z reports idle vcore incorrectly, and the actual idle vcore would be much less (~0.9v) when C6 enabled? Or is it something else C6 is doing?


Just had a look at your previous post, It is slightly strange that your wattage count is lower when the actual vcore is higher in comparison to offset idle voltage. You could be right and that coretemp / realtemp is reading it incorrectly.

C6 and C3 have something to do with sleep, I'm not entirely sure as to what they do though. The main power saving options are Speedstep and C1E, with both enabled and running offset, your multiplier does drop along with the voltage, now that should indicate less power draw than when using manual voltage, however to get a much more accurate reading you will have to measure the points on the motherboard. Software readings are more than likely to be inaccurate.

According to realtemp, my cpu wattage is between 12.5 and 17w right now (4 tabs opened in chrome and that's it - Include hidden background processes), not sure how correct that is, but that's what it says. Now if I changed to manual voltage then obviously the idle voltage will be higher which makes us think the wattage count must also be higher, but in your case it's the other way round. It's probably realtemp that's dodgy but that's all I can think of right now.

Because we see the voltage lower, we assume that the wattage count will be lower and should be, therefore we recommend using offset, unfortunately I have no means accurately test this theory but it is common sense as I see it and that's why we say that using offset will help overall temps (it really does on mine) and the life of the chip (probably because the wattage count and idle voltage is much less).

Hope that helps

Here's the reading points for vcore on a P8P67 PRO, maybe you can get a multi meter on there to read the wattage power, I don't know


----------



## snakedoc

Very much thanks for your answer. You've been so generously helpful to so many ppl in here that you should be given a medal









I have a power meter and also it verifies my observations; Idle power consumption actually is a little lower in manual OC with C6-state enabled, even though CPU-Z claims vcore=1.360. So I'm pretty sure it's C6 that does the trick. What and how it does it remains mystery, at least for now









Btw is it possible for you to test this also? Just should also see much lower wattages and temps when cpu is idle.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakedoc*
> 
> Very much thanks for your answer. You've been so generously helpful to so many ppl in here that you should be given a medal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a power meter and also it verifies my observations; Idle power consumption actually is a little lower in manual OC with C6-state enabled, even though CPU-Z claims vcore=1.360. So I'm pretty sure it's C6 that does the trick. What and how it does it remains mystery, at least for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw is it possible for you to test this also? Just should also see much lower wattages and temps when cpu is idle.


Thanks, appreciate the kind words. I recently got appointed Intel editor so that's the medal equivalent I think









Well this is what I found in relation to C6 report:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/611/6 - Interesting article, not sure if it relates to SB though but I'm sure it'll help understand it's function. Saved and will read later









Unfortunately I can't do anything right now, but I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## s8nlovesme

Would like to amend my submission from 4.6ghz, to 4.7ghz.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s8nlovesme*
> 
> Would like to amend my submission from 4.6ghz, to 4.7ghz.


Thank you, updated your submission.









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 270 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask / post your problem here*


----------



## fuloran1

Congrats on the editor title munaim! You certainly deserve it bro!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1*
> 
> Congrats on the editor title munaim! You certainly deserve it bro!


Thanks bud, appreciate it


----------



## tylerstach

Still trying to stabilize my overclock...









I'm prime stable for 24hrs, but for some reason I'm experiencing a "cold bug" of sorts. I turn my central heating way down at night to save on my gas bill. The problem arises when the cores stay under 22-23c or so for a few minutes. After a few minutes, the whole computer just seizes up... but no BSOD or anything diagnosable. This doesn't happen as soon as I crank the heating up and the cores idle >25c or so. I'm not sure if this happens as stock speeds or not; shall I experiment?

Another observation: Increasing the PLL (1.6v to 1.8v) seems to delay the amount of time it takes before the whole thing seizes somewhat. I don't want to push much higher than 1.8v though...

Any ideas?


----------



## WickedTico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Could you please add your rig to your sig, instructions are in my sig. Either use rig builder or the my profile link above.
> Try using manual voltage first, make sure you eliminate vdroop as much as possible by using the correct LLC for your system (not sure what motherboard you have). Just a note, not all SB chips will hit 5ghz, work your way up from 4.5/4.7ghz.


Added Rig...using P8Z68-V Pro

lastest test went all the way up to 0.150 offset on High LLC. Hovered fairly steadily in the 1.496 range and would periodically peak to 1.504 in CPU-Z with temps maxing at 76,83,83,78. 3 workers passed Prime95 1344 for 15minutes; worker 1 stopped after 11 minutes.


----------



## Mackem

OK, so I have a 2500K and want to OC. I have a P8Z68-V/GEN3 and a Hyper 212 EVO. I did an Intel Burn Test (10 times, maximum stress level) and the temps were low 50s (50-53). I haven't got a clue where to start.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> OK, so I have a 2500K and want to OC. I have a P8Z68-V/GEN3 and a Hyper 212 EVO. I did an Intel Burn Test (10 times, maximum stress level) and the temps were low 50s (50-53). I haven't got a clue where to start.


Page 1 of this thread.


----------



## SHINY911

Temps are getting a little too high, i think i should get a better cooler. Furthermore my chip seems really volt hungry..
Its a Hyper 212+ as the last screenshot said


----------



## s8nlovesme

Mine is Volt hungry as well. I need 1.43 for 4.6Ghz. My temps usually stay in the mid 70's under load. H20 cooling.


----------



## pc-illiterate

13 hours blend stable at 4.5(hell im typing this up as its running still lol) look out 24hours!!
my temps are beautiful as far as i can tell.
i dont see a reason to go higher. 4.8 wont help with bf3 and 5.0 takes too much volts.
if i crossfire 5850's, will the extra 300mhz help
safe 24/7 vcore is 1.45v ?



Edited by Munaim1 - Pic added as an attachment.


----------



## Mackem

I tried to overclock my 2500K. I set the Vcore at 1.250V and set the PLL Voltage to 1.700V and set the multiplier to 45. I booted fine and everything but under a stress test in Prime95, CPU-Z reported the CPU as running at 4.3Ghz, not 4.5Ghz and my temps were 73-79-78-72 (This is with the Hyper 212 EVO). Are the temps meant to be that high? Did I do something wrong?


----------



## pent

Mine is a volt hungry chip. 1.365 @ 4.5 GHZ. 1.355 BSOD after 1 month! But it was prime stable!! i just jumped straight to 1.365 instead of 1.360. now ill see :\ Passed prime 12 as usuall and IBT x50.


----------



## Mackem

Right so I need help. I dunno what's going on.

I have a Corsair 400R, P8Z68-V/GEN3 and 2500K setup with a Hyper 212 EVO as mentioned earlier. I have quite a few fans in my case:

Front - 2 x 120MM intake fans - Default Corsair ones
Side - 2 x 140MM intake fans
Top - 2 x 140MM exhaust fans
Back - 1 x 120MM exhaust fan - Default Corsair

I overclocked the 2500K to 4.5Ghz and I left the Vcore at default just so I could run a stress test, check what the load voltage was and set the offset value accordingly. I ran Intel Burn Test on the Maximum setting and no word of a lie, within 20-25 seconds the temps on the four cores were 84-97-98-89. Needless to say I *immediately* stopped the test. What could be wrong?

Is it the orientation of the fan on my 212 EVO? I'm not sure whether to have it on the right side pointing towards the front of my case or on the left, pointing towards the exhaust?

Could this be caused by too much thermal paste? I think I applied a little too much (There was thermal paste sort of coming out of the side of the heatsink and onto the metal 'enclosure' if you will (The metal catch thing that closes when you put down the arm of the CPU socket to lock the processor into place)

If this is the case, how do I clean the thermal paste off? I have some 70% isopropyl wipes; would these be OK? Perhaps I didn't tighten the heatsink enough? (How much is too tight/loose?)

I'm basically trying to establish whether it's the BIOS settings for my overclock, the thermal paste/heatsink or the airflow. I'm idling at anywhere between 29-34 degrees Celcius.

Sorry for the wall of text but the temperature are rather alarming.

Thanks.


----------



## kevindd992002

The Realtemp link in the OP directs me to version 3.69.1 Beta of the software but then it is written in the rules to use 3.67+ only. Does the "+" sign there mean "or newer"? Which is which?

Same goes with CPU-Z.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The Realtemp link in the OP directs me to version 3.69.1 Beta of the software but then it is written in the rules to use 3.67+ only. Does the "+" sign there mean "or newer"? Which is which?
> Same goes with CPU-Z.


Or newer


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerstach*
> 
> Still trying to stabilize my overclock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm prime stable for 24hrs, but for some reason I'm experiencing a "cold bug" of sorts. I turn my central heating way down at night to save on my gas bill. The problem arises when the cores stay under 22-23c or so for a few minutes. After a few minutes, the whole computer just seizes up... but no BSOD or anything diagnosable. This doesn't happen as soon as I crank the heating up and the cores idle >25c or so. I'm not sure if this happens as stock speeds or not; shall I experiment?
> 
> Another observation: Increasing the PLL (1.6v to 1.8v) seems to delay the amount of time it takes before the whole thing seizes somewhat. I don't want to push much higher than 1.8v though...
> 
> Any ideas?


So from what I gather, when your ambient temps are low your overclock freezes up and again without changing anything in the BIOS, when you increase the ambient temps the issue is no longer there?

I haven't heard of anything like that before, I really don't know what the issue might be. Have a little read on the Idle Bsod 124 / Freezing thread in my sig, it may help it may not. If all else fails, create a new thread. Sorry I can't be much help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedTico*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Could you please add your rig to your sig, instructions are in my sig. Either use rig builder or the my profile link above.
> Try using manual voltage first, make sure you eliminate vdroop as much as possible by using the correct LLC for your system (not sure what motherboard you have). Just a note, not all SB chips will hit 5ghz, work your way up from 4.5/4.7ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Added Rig...using P8Z68-V Pro
> 
> lastest test went all the way up to 0.150 offset on High LLC. Hovered fairly steadily in the 1.496 range and would periodically peak to 1.504 in CPU-Z with temps maxing at 76,83,83,78. 3 workers passed Prime95 1344 for 15minutes; worker 1 stopped after 11 minutes.
Click to expand...

Might need to increase the vcore again but be careful when playing with those voltages, however looking at your temps I really don't think it'll be possible. As a rule of thumb, keep temps below 85c when stress testing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> OK, so I have a 2500K and want to OC. I have a P8Z68-V/GEN3 and a Hyper 212 EVO. I did an Intel Burn Test (10 times, maximum stress level) and the temps were low 50s (50-53). I haven't got a clue where to start.


As mentioned please read the first page of the thread, alternatively click on the guide in my sig.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHINY911*
> 
> 
> Temps are getting a little too high, i think i should get a better cooler. Furthermore my chip seems really volt hungry..
> Its a Hyper 212+ as the last screenshot said


Thanks bud, screenshot looks fine. Will add you to the spreadsheet in a moment. Thank you for contributing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 13 hours blend stable at 4.5(hell im typing this up as its running still lol) look out 24hours!!
> my temps are beautiful as far as i can tell.
> i dont see a reason to go higher. 4.8 wont help with bf3 and 5.0 takes too much volts.
> if i crossfire 5850's, will the extra 300mhz help ?
> safe 24/7 vcore is 1.45v ?


Same to you, screenshot looks perfect. Will add in a moment. Thank you for your patience and welcome to the club.

Not really, 4.5ghz is probably all you need. safe vcore is what you think is safe I personally think....... well it's all in the first page, scroll down to max temps and voltages for SB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Right so I need help. I dunno what's going on.
> 
> I have a Corsair 400R, P8Z68-V/GEN3 and 2500K setup with a Hyper 212 EVO as mentioned earlier. I have quite a few fans in my case:
> 
> Front - 2 x 120MM intake fans - Default Corsair ones
> Side - 2 x 140MM intake fans
> Top - 2 x 140MM exhaust fans
> Back - 1 x 120MM exhaust fan - Default Corsair
> 
> *I overclocked the 2500K to 4.5Ghz and I left the Vcore at default just so I could run a stress test, check what the load voltage was and set the offset value accordingly.* I ran Intel Burn Test on the Maximum setting and no word of a lie, within 20-25 seconds the temps on the four cores were 84-97-98-89. Needless to say I *immediately* stopped the test. What could be wrong?
> 
> Is it the orientation of the fan on my 212 EVO? I'm not sure whether to have it on the right side pointing towards the front of my case or on the left, pointing towards the exhaust?
> 
> Could this be caused by too much thermal paste? I think I applied a little too much (There was thermal paste sort of coming out of the side of the heatsink and onto the metal 'enclosure' if you will (The metal catch thing that closes when you put down the arm of the CPU socket to lock the processor into place)
> 
> If this is the case, how do I clean the thermal paste off? I have some 70% isopropyl wipes; would these be OK? Perhaps I didn't tighten the heatsink enough? (How much is too tight/loose?)
> 
> I'm basically trying to establish whether it's the BIOS settings for my overclock, the thermal paste/heatsink or the airflow. I'm idling at anywhere between 29-34 degrees Celcius.
> 
> Sorry for the wall of text but the temperature are rather alarming.
> 
> Thanks.


Please read the guide in my sig and follow that. SB overclocking is pretty simple.

In regards to your questions:

The temps are certainly very high, the orientation and instructions should be available in the manual of some kind, you sort of want to set it up like THIS.

Definitely sounds like you put tooooo much TIM (thermal paste). a small uncoocked grain of rice in the middle of the cpu is all you need, then allow the pressure of the heatsink to do all the spreading on it's own while you tighten it, on that note, you will know how much to tighten.

I usually clean it off using Isopropanol (Isopropyl Alcohol 99%, however I'm sure the wipes will do.


----------



## Mackem

I never knew exactly how much too much TIM could effect the temperatures.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Too much will act as more of a insulator than a heat conductor until it cures which could be weeks.


----------



## roldenn

12 hours stable feels nice. Also read other places its quite common for there to be a bit of temp variance among cores I really don't care to reseat my heat sink too much but, is this just the way the chips are or is it because of the contact between the cpu and heat sink?


----------



## csm725

It's normal to have like a 5-7C difference between cores. 10C might be a bit much, but I am not 100%.
12 hours stable does feel great.


----------



## Corrupt

12 hours blend


----------



## sovereign73811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> I have
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002
> ($16.99 each)
> Two fans cost more than the 212+ itself............haha
> I should have just use the same fan that came with the cooler doing push and pull, will save me some money.


I don't know, it seems that those Cougars you have are working well.

The stock fan that comes with the 212+ is this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103069

The Cooler Master's fan pulls a little more CFM but will generate more noise if Newegg's specs are correct. If noise is a big thing for you, your money was well spent as I see it.

By the way congrats on the 5GHz; I couldn't do that...because I'm that freaked out about burning up my hardware. Why? Long story, you don't wanna know what damage I could do as a kid...


----------



## MichaelZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovereign73811*
> 
> I don't know, it seems that those Cougars you have are working well.
> The stock fan that comes with the 212+ is this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103069
> The Cooler Master's fan pulls a little more CFM but will generate more noise if Newegg's specs are correct. If noise is a big thing for you, your money was well spent as I see it.
> By the way congrats on the 5GHz; I couldn't do that...because I'm that freaked out about burning up my hardware. Why? Long story, you don't wanna know what damage I could do as a kid...


I guess I read it wrong.........I though 70.5cfm/119.8cmh max means is goes up to 119.8 CFM.........

But 6 CFM is not going to make any different.

I am ok with noise because I already have (4) 110CFM running on the case and (2) 75 CFM on the top......so the noise level is already high enough. But is already plus when I turn down case fans and CPU fans still running at full speed with low noise level.

I am still trying to keep the temp low with 5Ghz or 5.1Ghz. As long as temp is low then it won't burn anything.
right now at 5.0Ghz playing BF3 max temp is around 55c to 58c.

Keep the Vcore low and temp low then you will be good.


----------



## Bouf0010

^^^ that is one golden chip you got there. 5ghz with 1.344V - crazyness


----------



## MichaelZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> ^^^ that is one golden chip you got there. 5ghz with 1.344V - crazyness


That is the reason why I can do 5Ghz on AIR with 212+


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> That is the reason why I can do 5Ghz on AIR with 212+


pure awesomeness

i regret getting a 2600k over a 2500k - all i do is game with this rig and it seems the 2500ks clock a bit better.


----------



## djgizmo

Unsure if this is the appropriate thread, so forgive me if I'd made a faux pas.

I'm having problems getting my 2600K remotely stable with my Asus Gene-Z at 4.6 or above (using the rig in my sig)

I can boot and run IBT fine @ 4.5Ghz. I'm using offset voltage, which seems to be working pretty good. At load, 4.5 pulls about 1.32-1.36 under IBT (1.336 with Prime Blend) (Bios is set to -.040 offset)
Temps with IBT are about 69-70c and about 65c with Prime. (using a brand new H60) (Ambient temps are about 75degree F, so I guess that's about 24-25C)

However, when I attempt to boot into windows at 4.6Ghz, I get the common BSOD 0x101 error. So I increase voltage. I get a lil further, but still BSOD, rinse and repeat. I don't want to push this chip too hard as its my work and do everything computer.

My PLL is manually set to 1.8
CPU Current Capability - 140%
Phase and Duty Control - Extreme
EPU Power saving - Disabled
VRM Frequency - Manual - 350

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jayjr1105

I notice most people on air are using the 212+ as am I and I'm liking it so far but I was wondering if anyone has considered lapping it. Maybe its a pretty true surface stock but I have had success with lapping a couple other coolers (never brave enough to do the cpu) and was wondering if there would be any benefit.

This is the cooler I lapped for a couple people including myself and it made 10c+ differences in both cases...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200056
I lapped only to 800 grit


----------



## djgizmo

Well after a few more tries I was able to get to 4.7 at -.010 offset, however I'm trying to get to 4.8 and I'm already at +.035 (which is 1.42 to 1.45 load) offset and still not stable. Keep getting the 101 BSOD.

I think I have a bumm chip.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I notice most people on air are using the 212+ as am I and I'm liking it so far but I was wondering if anyone has considered lapping it. Maybe its a pretty true surface stock but I have had success with lapping a couple other coolers (never brave enough to do the cpu) and was wondering if there would be any benefit.
> 
> This is the cooler I lapped for a couple people including myself and it made 10c+ differences in both cases...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200056
> I lapped only to 800 grit


A lapped 212+ entry is in the spreadsheet:

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/3670#post_14883324

Note to all, will be updating the spreadsheet in a moment.










Thank you all for your patience


----------



## ccjet84

Hoping you guys can help me out - this is my first build and first time overclocking. I've started with a simple overclock of 4ghz on my i5 2500k - only setting changed in bios was the multiplier, all other settings are stock (ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3. Idle temps are ~30c, but after only after running Prime blend for only a few minutes I had to stop the test as my temps were creeping into the 80-85c range. I'm cooling using CM 212+ push pull - stock fan and the second fan is a lower end CM fan.

Anyone know why the temps would be creeping up so high on such a low overclock? Should I try re-seating my heat sink?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccjet84*
> 
> Hoping you guys can help me out - this is my first build and first time overclocking. I've started with a simple overclock of 4ghz on my i5 2500k - only setting changed in bios was the multiplier, all other settings are stock (ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3. Idle temps are ~30c, but after only after running Prime blend for only a few minutes I had to stop the test as my temps were creeping into the 80-85c range. I'm cooling using CM 212+ push pull - stock fan and the second fan is a lower end CM fan.
> Anyone know why the temps would be creeping up so high on such a low overclock? Should I try re-seating my heat sink?


What's your voltage reading during prime test?


----------



## ccjet84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> What's your voltage reading during prime test?


According to CPU-Z, voltage is 1.280 during Prime blend.


----------



## crondable

Here's my submission. This is my first build, and my first time overclocking, it really is like crack! Now that I got a solid 4.2 where I want it, I'm gonna shoot for 4.5! I've been really impressed with this CM Hyper 212+, especially for the price. I didn't even spread the TIM into the gaps on the heatsink like a lot of others have, and I'm still getting solid temps. I might try it just to see how low I can get though!


----------



## WickedTico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Might need to increase the vcore again but be careful when playing with those voltages, however looking at your temps I really don't think it'll be possible. As a rule of thumb, keep temps below 85c when stress testing.


So my temps went to 81,87,87,84...much higher than I would like. Although I am running on air (Xigmatek Gaia). I will have to get a new cooler in addition to the already ordered case fans.

offset went to 155 with LLC High
vcore in CPU-Z said 1.504-1.512 and spiked once for a split second to 1.520.

Successfully ran 1344K test with 7gb of ram for 15minutes.

No 12 hour Prime Blend till I fix my cooling situation. Will probably run at 4.7Ghz until it's sorted.

Thanks for the help! I guess my chip is just a dud...much higher vcore than I wanted.


----------



## djgizmo

Well I was finally able to get Stripe stable enough at 4.8 for a quick ibt run and it completed.
Took +.050 offset and reducing the pll down to below 1.8.

I think as the volts rack up, pll starts to become miscalibrated. Right now doing a light daily test at 1.775 to see if performance and temps stay consistent.

I've been testing performance via cinebench using the CPU benchmark to measure the amount of improvement from OC to OC. My 2600k scores about a 9.26-9.28 depending on the pll voltage. (surprising higher pll drags it down to 9.15)


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crondable*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my submission. This is my first build, and my first time overclocking, it really is like crack! Now that I got a solid 4.2 where I want it, I'm gonna shoot for 4.5! I've been really impressed with this CM Hyper 212+, especially for the price. I didn't even spread the TIM into the gaps on the heatsink like a lot of others have, and I'm still getting solid temps. I might try it just to see how low I can get though!


Wow those seem like really good voltage numbers for that oc. Nice work. I'm stuck at a 5hr wall @ 4.5Ghz 1.312v. Highest I'm hitting is 71c. Keep bumping the voltage or offset?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## djgizmo

Yea, bump the offset up. Are you getting 4.5 @ 1.312 under load or bios?


----------



## djgizmo

Quote:


> Wow those seem like really good voltage numbers for that oc. Nice work. I'm stuck at a 5hr wall @ 4.5Ghz 1.312v. Highest I'm hitting is 71c. Keep bumping the voltage or offset?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


Just saw your on a intel branded mobo. Might not want to bump it.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgizmo*
> 
> Just saw your on a intel branded mobo. Might not want to bump it.


Why not? Its a $214 Extreme Ed. Motherboard. And the 4.5Ghz 1.312v is CPUz under P95 load.


----------



## uniwarking

Any thoughts on Asus's BIOS 2103? I am considering flashing, just wanted to hear what people had experienced. Thanks!


----------



## Kiyamon

Ok, I am new to Overclocking and I have been playing around with my BIOS settings, not much specific info to my specific Gigabyte BIOS I have so I had to do some research and make adjustments. I wanted some of the OC veterans to review my settings to see if there are any settings that could be harmful, needs to be adjusted, or any recommendation/feedback.

Gigabyte BIOS F11

Vcore = 1.320 (My BIOS does not let me manually set the Vcore, it seems that as I raise the multiplier the CPU voltage increases accordingly. Under default settings I noticed the Vcore to be at 1.296V, so I tried to lower the 1.320V, closer to 1.296V via the DVID, hence the -0.030V. This seemed to lower the temps a bit, as before some of my highs were 78-79c.

MIT Settings
CPU Clock - 45
PLL - Auto
Real-time ratio in OS - Disabled
C1E - Auto
C3/C6 - Auto
EIST - Auto

Memory Settings
DRAM Timing - Quick
Channel Timming - set to 9, 9, 9, 24

Voltage Settings
LLC - Standard (Follow Intel Specs) - I am still confused about this setting My options are Auto, Standard, Level 1 (slight Vdroop adjustment), Level 2 (moderate Vdroop adjustment)
DVID - (-.030V)

Under these settings my idle CPU voltage is around .8V (1600Mhz) with core temps around 31-32c. Prime95 8 hour test no errors with core temps (68c, 70c, 75c, 69c).

Again I just want to make sure that these settings would be appropriate 24/7.

Thank you.

Kiyamon
CPU: Intel i5 2500k
Motherboard And BIOS Version: GIGABYTE GA-Z68A-D3H-B3; F11 BIOS
Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory
Power Supply: CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC
Graphics: EVGA SuperClocked GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB
Case And Cooling: Rozwell Challenger midtower, COOLER MASTER Hyper 212+
O/S And Misc Stuff: Windows 7 - Pro 64


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiyamon*
> 
> Ok, I am new to Overclocking and I have been playing around with my BIOS settings, not much specific info to my specific Gigabyte BIOS I have so I had to do some research and make adjustments. I wanted some of the OC veterans to review my settings to see if there are any settings that could be harmful, needs to be adjusted, or any recommendation/feedback.
> 
> Gigabyte BIOS F11
> 
> Vcore = 1.320 (My BIOS does not let me manually set the Vcore, it seems that as I raise the multiplier the CPU voltage increases accordingly. Under default settings I noticed the Vcore to be at 1.296V, so I tried to lower the 1.320V, closer to 1.296V via the DVID, hence the -0.030V. This seemed to lower the temps a bit, as before some of my highs were 78-79c.
> 
> MIT Settings
> CPU Clock - 45
> PLL - Auto
> Real-time ratio in OS - Disabled
> C1E - Auto
> C3/C6 - Auto
> EIST - Auto
> 
> Memory Settings
> DRAM Timing - Quick
> Channel Timming - set to 9, 9, 9, 24
> 
> Voltage Settings
> LLC - Standard (Follow Intel Specs) - I am still confused about this setting My options are Auto, Standard, Level 1 (slight Vdroop adjustment), Level 2 (moderate Vdroop adjustment)
> DVID - (-.030V)
> 
> Under these settings my idle CPU voltage is around .8V (1600Mhz) with core temps around 31-32c. Prime95 8 hour test no errors with core temps (68c, 70c, 75c, 69c).
> 
> Again I just want to make sure that these settings would be appropriate 24/7.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Kiyamon
> CPU: Intel i5 2500k
> Motherboard And BIOS Version: GIGABYTE GA-Z68A-D3H-B3; F11 BIOS
> Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory
> Power Supply: CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC
> Graphics: EVGA SuperClocked GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB
> Case And Cooling: Rozwell Challenger midtower, COOLER MASTER Hyper 212+
> O/S And Misc Stuff: Windows 7 - Pro 64


Under stress what is your voltage reading at? (via cpuz) My guess @ 4.5Ghz and a 212+ your voltages are probably set unnecessarily high by your mobo auto volting... I see 71c Max with the same cooler and overclock + I'm still waiting on a rear 120mm exhaust fan (in the mail)


----------



## Kiyamon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Under stress what is your voltage reading at? (via cpuz) My guess @ 4.5Ghz and a 212+ your voltages are probably set unnecessarily high by your mobo auto volting... I see 71c Max with the same cooler and overclock + I'm still waiting on a rear 120mm exhaust fan (in the mail)


Well under Vcore default voltage for X45 is 1.320V but I lowered via DVID to 1.296V... so under 100% stress (Prime95) that is what EasyTune and TouchBios show as my cpu voltage.


----------



## djgizmo

Hey jay, sorry about that, wasn't aware you had an extreme edition as intel mobo model numbers don't give the full story from a birds eye view.

kiyamon

Like most are going to recommend, use the bios to OC as it'll be a bit safer and accurate. (plus if you ever have to swap hds or OS's, you should be able to save an OC setting in your bios vs software cannot save the OC from drive to drive.) (typically)

To get to 4.5, you should set the vcore to 1.25 and under load should peak to about 1.31-1.32.

Also, use CPU-Z to verify load volts and CPU speed. It's typically more consistent from mobo to mobo and CPU to CPU.

Auto overclock is good if you want to see what your CPU can do with excessive voltage, but best to do it via bios.


----------



## Jayjr1105

NP Gizmo

So I am on my 3rd attempt at a 12 hour 4.5Ghz run. My first run crapped out after 2 hours, that was just a hair under 1.3v My second went about 3 1/2 hours @ 1.302v Then my most recent run was almost 5 hours @ 1.312v I am currently on hour 2ish of run 4 on 1.32v I feel like if it doesn't make it this time I may have to mess around with some of the other voltage settings. May need some tips on those... I also got my rear 120mm fan today ( I was previously only surviving on the cm 212 fan + a front intake fan alone) With the addition of the rear fan I dropped 5c! Highest temp on any core has only been 67 2 hours in. Thats pretty darn good for 4.5 imo.


----------



## We Gone

Here is a tip I found somewhere here (can't find the link) in regards to using Prime95 and a starting point without running 3hrs to fail.

Set to custom set FFTs to Min-1344 & Max-1344 set ram to 80-90 percent of your ram (I have 8gig so I set it to 6500) set time to 1 minute if it passed 20-30 minutes I ran.

FFTs min-1792 & Max-1792 same ram & time for another 20 to 30 minutes, if all goes well than on to 12hrs blend with ram set the same.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Here is a tip I found somewhere here (can't find the link) in regards to using Prime95 and a starting point without running 3hrs to fail.
> 
> Set to custom set FFTs to Min-1344 & Max-1344 set ram to 80-90 percent of your ram (I have 8gig so I set it to 6500) set time to 1 minute if it passed 20-30 minutes I ran.
> 
> FFTs min-1792 & Max-1792 same ram & time for another 20 to 30 minutes, if all goes well than on to 12hrs blend with ram set the same.


Cool so basically your taking the most strenuous part of the 12 hr blend and running it to see if your gtg for the long haul?

Sent from my BNTV250 using Tapatalk


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Cool so basically your taking the most strenuous part of the 12 hr blend and running it to see if your gtg for the long haul?
> Sent from my BNTV250 using Tapatalk


Yes if I'm off on a setting it will fail in just a few minuets.


----------



## LordThundar

First, I wanted to say thanks for all the good tips on voltages and such. Now here's my overclocking run on standard blend 20+ hrs:



My BIOS settings are as follows:

AI Tweaker page:
Base Clock - 105
Intenal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
EPU Power Saving - Enabled
EPU Setting - Auto
Load-Line Calibration - Extreme
VRM Frequency - Auto
Phase Control - Extreme
Duty Control - Extreme
CPU Current - 120%
CPU Voltage - Manual - 1.380V
Dram Voltage - 1.55V
VCCSA Voltage - 1.025V
VCCIO Voltage - 1.13125V
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.875V
PCH Voltage - 1.10V

CPU Power Management submenu:
CPU Ratio - 46
Speedstep - Enabled
Additional Turbo Voltage - 0.004V

Advance Menu - CPU Configuration:
CPU Ratio - 46
C1E - Enabled
C3 - Auto
C6 - Auto

Batch code for 2500K - L147B676

CPUz validation URL:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195455


----------



## Eaglesfan251

I'm trying to get 4.7GHz at 1.40v but I can't get it stable, I think this is plenty of voltage for 4.7GHz. Prime runs for about 10 minutes then BSODs. Any suggestions?

AI Overclock Tuner - Manual
BCLK/PEG frequency - 100
Turbo Ratio - By All Cores
EPU Power Saving Mode - Disabled
VRM Frequency - 350
CPU Current Capability - 140%
CPU PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
Load-Line Calibration - Ultra High
Phase Control/Duty Control - Extreme
CPU Voltage - 1.40v
DRAM Voltage - Auto
VCCSA - Auto
VCCIO - Auto
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.6v
PCH Voltage - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Enabled
CPU Ratio - Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor - Enabled
Active Processor Cores - All
Limit CPUID Maximum - Disabled
Execute Disable Bit - Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology - Disabled
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology - Enabled
Turbo Mode - Enabled
CPU C1E - Enabled
CPU C3 Report - Auto
CPU C6 Report - Auto


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Yeah Philly! ^^

Anyway, what kind of bsod?


----------



## rickyman0319

is this a normal temp for i7 2700k @ 4.5ghz? i got 60C ( this is on open hardware monitor & realtemp) on 4 hr of encoding.

room temp is 75F


----------



## LordThundar

To get my system stable, I had to up the CPU PLL voltage, the VCCSA Voltage, and VCCIO Voltage -> for VCCSA Voltage, and VCCIO Voltage, I didn't need much of an adjustment, but for CPU PLL, had to up it to 1.875V. I started with the CPU PLL and see if that helps first.
Once your stable, you can always adjust voltage settings down to decrease temps...


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

60c seems pretty cool. Is that quite different to what it is normally?


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle*
> 
> Yeah Philly! ^^
> Anyway, what kind of bsod?


I think it was an x101, I'll run it again real quick to make sure.


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the average temp for 4.5ghz ? 45C


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is this a normal temp for i7 2700k @ 4.5ghz? i got 60C ( this is on open hardware monitor & realtemp) on 4 hr of encoding.
> room temp is 75F


My 2600K wasn't going over 61C when folding for 5 days straight 100% load @ 4.5GHz.


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglesfan251*
> 
> I think it was an x101, I'll run it again real quick to make sure.


Since you don't wanna up the vcore, try upping PLL for now. If it doesn't get better, or gets worse, return to 1.6, and make LLC "Extreme". That'll give the vcore more juice, but might let it spike a tad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what is the average temp for 4.5ghz ? 45C


All depends on the volts and the chip. And the room. Have any of that info on hand?


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglesfan251*
> 
> My 2600K wasn't going over 61C when folding for 5 days straight 100% load @ 4.5GHz.


so that mean my temp is pretty high at 60C if ur 2600k @ 4.5ghz ( under 61C)


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> so that mean my temp is pretty high at 60C if ur 2600k @ 4.5ghz ( under 61C)


60C isn't that high for these chips. It was hovering around 60C the whole time.


----------



## SupaSupra

I'm at 5.05GHz at 1.43v. Temps are idling around 35-40C and 100% load hits 60-70C. Going for 12 hour Prime95 run. Will update later.


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle*
> 
> Since you don't wanna up the vcore, try upping PLL for now. If it doesn't get better, or gets worse, return to 1.6, and make LLC "Extreme". That'll give the vcore more juice, but might let it spike a tad.
> All depends on the volts and the chip. And the room. Have any of that info on hand?


Vcore - 1.40v
PLL - 1.875v
VCCIO - 1.125v

I'm going on 10 minutes P95 with these settings. BSOD'd with the same settings except VCCIO at auto.

Edit: BSOD at about 18 minutes.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Last night was the night! The bump from 1.312 to 1.32 did the trick plus my rear exhaust fan arriving yesterday helped (5c difference). Still going strong @ 16 hours now... Thanks for those who chipped in with help








Is it possible I'm the first with an Intel board?

Edit: I suppose I should mention the room temp is about 20c (68F)


----------



## djgizmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglesfan251*
> 
> I'm trying to get 4.7GHz at 1.40v but I can't get it stable, I think this is plenty of voltage for 4.7GHz. Prime runs for about 10 minutes then BSODs. Any suggestions?
> AI Overclock Tuner - Manual
> BCLK/PEG frequency - 100
> Turbo Ratio - By All Cores
> EPU Power Saving Mode - Disabled
> VRM Frequency - 350
> CPU Current Capability - 140%
> CPU PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
> Load-Line Calibration - Ultra High
> Phase Control/Duty Control - Extreme
> CPU Voltage - 1.40v
> DRAM Voltage - Auto
> VCCSA - Auto
> VCCIO - Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage - 1.6v
> PCH Voltage - Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum - Enabled
> CPU Ratio - Auto
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor - Enabled
> Active Processor Cores - All
> Limit CPUID Maximum - Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit - Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology - Disabled
> Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology - Enabled
> Turbo Mode - Enabled
> CPU C1E - Enabled
> CPU C3 Report - Auto
> CPU C6 Report - Auto


Which BSOD are getting? Look at the last line and the last 4 digits of the first long string of numbers.

I suspect your PLL is too low. Bring it back up to 1.725


----------



## djgizmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> 
> Last night was the night! The bump from 1.312 to 1.32 did the trick plus my rear exhaust fan arriving yesterday helped (5c difference). Still going strong @ 16 hours now... Thanks for those who chipped in with help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible I'm the first with an Intel board?
> Edit: I suppose I should mention the room temp is about 20c (68F)


Jealous about those room temps. My house is at 75 all year round.


----------



## nismofreak

Here's my board. Planning for 5.0 soon!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgizmo*
> 
> Jealous about those room temps. My house is at 75 all year round.


It's nice having Radiator heat. You can turn off the radiator in the rooms you don't need to heat much. Now the summer is another story. We get sweltering hot and humid summers and Radiator heat = no AC.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Here's my board. Planning for 5.0 soon!


Looks like you got a good chip on your hands. Did you do all the extensive voltage tweaking with PLL and such? Or just a Vcore bump?


----------



## kevindd992002

What is the initial value of VCCIO t o start with when overclocking? I'm starting to overclock now (sorry if it this is just now since I was so busy the past few months).


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgizmo*
> 
> Which BSOD are getting? Look at the last line and the last 4 digits of the first long string of numbers.
> I suspect your PLL is too low. Bring it back up to 1.725


It was an x101.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Looks like you got a good chip on your hands. Did you do all the extensive voltage tweaking with PLL and such? Or just a Vcore bump?


I really hope I have a good chip. The only changes that I made for performance on the board are the following:
C1E = disabled
Short Duration 300w
Long Duration 300w
Current Core Limit 200
Spread Spectrum = disabled (I think that is stock for ASRock E7 G3s)
CPU PLL Overvoltage = disabled (I think that is stock for ASRock E7 G3s)
Offset voltage +.0.030v

I left the PLL Voltage in Auto. In the BIOS, the minimum is 1.586v. In auto, it is set to 1.832v. I don't recall it ever moving.

If I can hit 5.0 on Prime95 custom and it is stable, then I will start futzing with more stuff like PLL and other settings.


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> I really hope I have a good chip. The only changes that I made for performance on the board are the following:
> C1E = disabled
> Short Duration 300w
> Long Duration 300w
> Current Core Limit 200
> Spread Spectrum = disabled (I think that is stock for ASRock E7 G3s)
> CPU PLL Overvoltage = disabled (I think that is stock for ASRock E7 G3s)
> Offset voltage +.0.030v
> 
> I left the PLL Voltage in Auto. In the BIOS, the minimum is 1.586v. In auto, it is set to 1.832v. I don't recall it ever moving.
> 
> If I can hit 5.0 on Prime95 custom and it is stable, then I will start futzing with more stuff like PLL and other settings.


What's your vcore at load?


----------



## sovereign73811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> I guess I read it wrong.........I though 70.5cfm/119.8cmh max means is goes up to 119.8 CFM.........
> But 6 CFM is not going to make any different.
> I am ok with noise because I already have (4) 110CFM running on the case and (2) 75 CFM on the top......so the noise level is already high enough. But is already plus when I turn down case fans and CPU fans still running at full speed with low noise level.
> I am still trying to keep the temp low with 5Ghz or 5.1Ghz. As long as temp is low then it won't burn anything.
> right now at 5.0Ghz playing BF3 max temp is around 55c to 58c.
> Keep the Vcore low and temp low then you will be good.


Your combination of a motherboard and fans must be helpful, or your chip is better than mine; I put my Vcore up to 1.38v and Prime95 only lasted three minutes!


----------



## MichaelZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Here's my board. Planning for 5.0 soon!


Looks like you got a good chip as your vcore is low at 4.85ghz

I will like to see what kind of temp you get when you hit 5.0Ghz.

I am trying to compare my temp on my 212+ to other high end cooler to see if there is a huge difference on similar chip.


----------



## dVeLoPe

you have a crazy nice chip to micheal i think my chip is decent but not for me sicne i dont have ln2 or crazy water setup someoen trade me a 2550k for this! lol 56x booted, 57x blinking line cmos reset, 55x someoen bench this if anyone has a LN2 setup in miami, fl PLEASE PM ME i want to see what this chip maxes out at!!! will pay for a tank of LN2 to run tests on it thanks again!



also havea (far from maxed out) i5-760 that was stable on a h50 last year @ 4.4ghz looking to break some sort of record with either of these two cpu's on LN2!!!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Well even though Iv'e had a good 15 hour run at 4.5Ghz I am still thinking about RMA'ing my Intel Board. I simply cannot for the life of me figure out why I cant get a stable 4.2Ghz overclock with the voltage dropping to 0.9 or something when the speed step takes it down to 1.6Ghz. I honestly think the BIOS is borked or something. Attaching a couple snap shots of my BIOS overclock settings....  
See the Ratio Limit on the bottom of the one screen shot set at 42? If I touch that number (by pressing + or - or keying in any number) it just goes to 59 and sticks there and I cannot change it without setting the overclock to Automatic and selecting 4.2Ghz then turning it back on manual and then that Ratio Limit will be whatever I had previously set the Auto overclock to. Broken?


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerstach*
> 
> What's your vcore at load?


For that run the max vcore I saw was 1.336. The photo taken while it was under load. Also, "stage 2" in my sig is the validated version (obviously done before I took the screenie).


----------



## kevindd992002

What is the initial value of VCCIO t o start with when overclocking? I'm starting to overclock now (sorry if it this is just now since I was so busy the past few months). munaim1?


----------



## dVeLoPe

wtb someone that lives in MIAMI, FL and has access to a LN2 or super nasty water setup will pay for LN2 need to test this chip 56x+


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> 
> 
> wtb someone that lives in MIAMI, FL and has access to a LN2 or super nasty water setup will pay for LN2 need to test this chip 56x+


Just curious, why only running on two cores?


----------



## csm725

He's testing for max multi.


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> For that run the max vcore I saw was 1.336. The photo taken while it was under load. Also, "stage 2" in my sig is the validated version (obviously done before I took the screenie).


If you're hitting 5.0GHz @ 1.336V, that's one of the best 2500k's I've seen to date (personally).


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerstach*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> For that run the max vcore I saw was 1.336. The photo taken while it was under load. Also, "stage 2" in my sig is the validated version (obviously done before I took the screenie).
> 
> 
> 
> If you're hitting 5.0GHz @ 1.336V, that's one of the best 2500k's I've seen to date (personally).
Click to expand...

With a vcore of 1.336 was when I hit 4.85 stable.

Doing a 5.1 run now but with C1E enabled and fixed vcore of 1.4. I keep getting BSOD x101 when running 1792. Ugh! I'm going to disable C1E again and see it that stabilizes things.

Once I get stability with this, then I'm done and going back to 4.85. My hottest core is maxing at 75C for the short time it's running 1792.


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> With a vcore of 1.336 was when I hit 4.85 stable.
> Doing a 5.1 run now but with C1E enabled and fixed vcore of 1.4. I keep getting BSOD x101 when running 1792. Ugh! I'm going to disable C1E again and see it that stabilizes things.
> Once I get stability with this, then I'm done and going back to 4.85. My hottest core is maxing at 75C for the short time it's running 1792.


4.85GHz is different







... SB seems to hit an absolute wall at 5.0GHz.

Nevertheless, still a very good chip.


----------



## kevindd992002

@munaim1

Can you help me with my VCCIO question above?


----------



## ramkatral

Okay, well, since I've had such a problem with getting it past 44 multi, I've decided to stop and just go with 4.4Ghz. Here's my Prime run for membership.



Right at 18 hours of Prime95. For some reason, Real temp shows my third temp as the actual package temp, not the actual third core temp. I know this because it's always a bit higher, and it matches the package temp from HWMonitor. When I got to settings, it lists my CPU as Core 0, Core 1, Core 2, Core 4. It skips 3. That's odd, but oh well. I can haz join?


----------



## dVeLoPe

you guys probably dont care but i just got in to the TOP 10 sandy bridge superpi1m time records!!


----------



## Bouf0010

^^^thats awesome man! this is probably the best place to show it off too


----------



## munaim1

Wow too many pages to quote from, so......

*@
LordThundar
Jayjr1105
nismofreak
*

Added, thank you for contributing to the thread. Also apologies for not being around, have been quite busy these last few days so I thank you all for your patience.

*@ Eaglesfan251*

What BSOD code do you get? I noticed that you have your DRAM voltage set on auto, I would recommend setting the Ai Clock tuner to XMP, that'll sort the RAM timings and voltage accordingly. BSOD 101 is usually translated as lack of vcore. Just a note, not all chips are equal, especially the overclocking capabilities. The rest of the BIOS settings look okay, PLL voltage is fine if that's a stable setting. You could probably increase the VCCIO, anywhere between stock and 1.125v could help with stability.

*@ kevindd992002*

Initial value to start with is stock voltage and work your way up. Maximum safe for 24/7 is 1.2v.

*@ ramkatral*

Apologies but to gain entry to the spreadsheet you will have to follow all the rules, this includes a requirement for realtemp 3.67 or above. Maybe next time









*@ dVeLoPe*

56x multi is pretty darn good!!!! You're very lucky!!! Superpi run is great but I'm sure you could do much better with a stripped OS, higher frequency RAM, tight timings, Increase BCLK etc. but definitely congratz is in order for having such a great chip!!!!!!

I'm still looking for someone on OCN to beat one of my chips









Read here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1054886/i5-2500k-extreme-oc-56-57x-multi-5-65ghz

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

Quote:


> *UPDATING NOW - PLEASE GIVE IT A FEW MINUTES TO REFRESH*


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *@ dVeLoPe*
> 56x multi is pretty darn good!!!! You're very lucky!!! Superpi run is great but I'm sure you could do much better with a stripped OS, higher frequency RAM, tight timings, Increase BCLK etc. but definitely congratz is in order for having such a great chip!!!!!!
> I'm still looking for someone on OCN to beat one of my chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1054886/i5-2500k-extreme-oc-56-57x-multi-5-65ghz


Thanks bro sent you a message!


----------



## ramkatral

Bah, I followed the download link on the first post you made! That's crap, bro!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Bah, I followed the download link on the first post you made! That's crap, bro!


Which download link?

Sorry bud, It wouldn't be fair on the other's.


----------



## kevindd992002

@munaim1

Initial meaning the value when set to Auto?

Dope, I just realized that I was asking the wrong voltage. My real question was the initial value of CPU PLL voltage? Because I was reading that this is a very important voltage in getting rid of x124 BSODs.


----------



## ramkatral

The download link to real temp in your post, man


----------



## munaim1

@ kevin992002

Initial value = stock = auto.

CPU PLL information is available in the first post of the thread and in my BSOD 124 thread. Please take the time to read them. Thanks

@ ramkatral

The download link in the first post directs you to real temp 3.69.1 beta. Not sure what link you're referring to.


----------



## ramkatral

Correct. That's the link I followed. I downloaded it. The folder inside states that it is realtemp_369, but when you run the program, apparently what is in my screenshot is what you get. They made a mistake, and one that wasted 18 hours lol. You might outta redirect your link to a correct download, if the version is that important to you.

I am getting ready to leave in a couple of days for some predeployment training, so I don't have time to run it again. Add me or don't, it's whatever. I've proven to myself that I'm stable so...







See ya!


----------



## headcase9

So in BIOS BCLK is set to 100, but when I run CPU-Z it says that my bus speed is 99.8. So now instead of having a pretty looking even 4500 overclock I have about 4490 instead. Any idea what causes this? Is it an inefficiency in my mobo or something? It's mostly just annoying, doesn't really change much.


----------



## desmin88

Hey guys,

This is my first time having an Intel CPU, ever. But, I jumped ship and I love it to death. Before, I got 100 FPS in MC due to an AMD bottleneck, I now average 300!

I've set the bios for the CPU to have 4.0Ghz at 1.185Volts. I've ran P95 overnight for 9 hours with no workers failing, and have done 100 passes of IBT with no failure. On load I run around 40 - 45C.

My question is: Is my voltage to high for 4.0Ghz?

EDIT:
I'm also having another issue. My BCLK is 99.8, which is due to Intel Speed Step. I tried to set my BCLK to 100.2 to balance it out, but then in CPU-Z it shows 100.2 instead of 100. Anyway I can fix this without disabling speedstep?


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Just ran my 12 hours of Prime blend with 14GB ram.
Following the guide in the first post this should be all I need to enter.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Not sure if this is a decent chip, but heres my overclock. I tried 4.8ghz @ 1.33, but it'd fail after 15-20 minutes of prime.

Seems stable now @ 1.35v. Not sure if my temps are alright at this vcore.



I'm going to try for 5ghz @ 1.39.1.4v. & then tighten my timings.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet*
> 
> Just ran my 12 hours of Prime blend with 14GB ram.
> Following the guide in the first post this should be all I need to enter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have never seen anything remotely close to your voltage @ 5.0Ghz. Wow.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I have never seen anything remotely close to your voltage @ 5.0Ghz. Wow.


Im pretty sure his load voltage is 1.45ish as he stats its set to 1.465v in bios and the cpu-z shot was on idle or bugged if you really do have a 5ghz @ 1.116v then yah.. OWWOWOWOW lol


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral*
> 
> Correct. That's the link I followed. I downloaded it. The folder inside states that it is realtemp_369, but when you run the program, apparently what is in my screenshot is what you get. They made a mistake, and one that wasted 18 hours lol. You might outta redirect your link to a correct download, if the version is that important to you.
> 
> I am getting ready to leave in a couple of days for some predeployment training, so I don't have time to run it again. Add me or don't, it's whatever. I've proven to myself that I'm stable so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya!


Well I tested it and all is well. See:



Maybe you clicked on the wrong exe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcase9*
> 
> So in BIOS BCLK is set to 100, but when I run CPU-Z it says that my bus speed is 99.8. So now instead of having a pretty looking even 4500 overclock I have about 4490 instead. Any idea what causes this? Is it an inefficiency in my mobo or something? It's mostly just annoying, doesn't really change much.


Disable spread spectrum and that should sort the base clock out.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmin88*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> This is my first time having an Intel CPU, ever. But, I jumped ship and I love it to death. Before, I got 100 FPS in MC due to an AMD bottleneck, I now average 300!
> 
> I've set the bios for the CPU to have 4.0Ghz at 1.185Volts. I've ran P95 overnight for 9 hours with no workers failing, and have done 100 passes of IBT with no failure. On load I run around 40 - 45C.
> 
> My question is: Is my voltage to high for 4.0Ghz?
> 
> EDIT:
> I'm also having another issue. My BCLK is 99.8, which is due to Intel Speed Step. I tried to set my BCLK to 100.2 to balance it out, but then in CPU-Z it shows 100.2 instead of 100. Anyway I can fix this without disabling speedstep?


Well its hard to say because there ain't many overclocks in that region on the spreadsheet, however below 1.2v is considered pretty good. I'm quite certain you could probably increase the multiplier to around 42/43 and keep that same voltage and still be stable.

Also Speedstep is the control for multiplier drop, in conjunction with C1E and offset voltage, it allows the voltage to drop along with the multiplier when at idle or low load. What I think you mean is Spread Spectrum, as mentioned above, disable it and it'll lock your base clock to 100.

Hope that helps. One other thing, welcome to OCN, be sure to fill in your system spec (instructions on how to do that is in my sig) and read the first page of the thread









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet*
> 
> Just ran my 12 hours of Prime blend with 14GB ram.
> Following the guide in the first post this should be all I need to enter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the screenshot, I'll you to the spreadsheet in a moment. Thanks again, appreciate the contribution









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Not sure if this is a decent chip, but heres my overclock. I tried 4.8ghz @ 1.33, but it'd fail after 15-20 minutes of prime.
> 
> Seems stable now @ 1.35v. Not sure if my temps are alright at this vcore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try for 5ghz @ 1.39.1.4v. & then tighten my timings.


You should certainly run it for longer before determining stability, I recommend 12 hours atleast. In terms of voltage, that is pretty decent for 4.8ghz. Be sure to download the correct realtemp version to gain entry to club and spreadsheet. Link is available in the OP.

Thank you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I have never seen anything remotely close to your voltage @ 5.0Ghz. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure his load voltage is 1.45ish as he stats its set to 1.465v in bios and the cpu-z shot was on idle or bugged if you really do have a 5ghz @ 1.116v then yah.. OWWOWOWOW lol
Click to expand...

Yeah, that is why it is a requirement for Gigabyte users to screenshot Easytune, CPU-Z is reporting the I/O voltage for some reason, however Easytune does the job correctly and reads the load voltage, which is 1.464v in this case.


----------



## NARF

Hi,

my Settings are:

Multi 45
LLC 5 (max voltage drop)
Offset +0.020 V
vcore 1.312 V
PCH 1.059 V
VTT 1.057 V
CPU PLL 1.712 V
VCCSA 0.925 V
Temp 73°C (after 2h prime custom blend)

I keep on getting errors in prime after 1-2h.
2 Workers just stop. No BSOD.
IBT passes on maximum settings (10 pass).
Do I need to increase the vcore or is there another method to get rid of these errors?
I don't know much about the other settings and how they are connected.
For now I just focussed on the multi and offset.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> my Settings are:
> 
> Multi 45
> LLC 5 (max voltage drop)
> Offset +0.020 V
> vcore 1.312 V
> PCH 1.059 V
> VTT 1.057 V
> CPU PLL 1.712 V
> VCCSA 0.925 V
> Temp 73°C (after 2h prime custom blend)
> 
> I keep on getting errors in prime after 1-2h.
> 2 Workers just stop. No BSOD.
> IBT passes on maximum settings (10 pass).
> Do I need to increase the vcore or is there another method to get rid of these errors?
> I don't know much about the other settings and how they are connected.
> For now I just focussed on the multi and offset.


Yeah it's likely that you need more vcore. I would recommend that you do some reading first, best place to start would be the first page of this thread, more specifically the first post.


----------



## Crabby654

So I had an usual experience. I have a P8P67 Pro motherboard and I've had a stable 4.8Ghz overclock since about August of last year. Last week I've been messing around trying to get stable at 5Ghz (still messing around) and I noticed something odd.

For some reason on cold boots of the system I would get "Overclock failed please press F1 to continue". And it only happened on cold boots in the morning when I woke up. So I tried a few things and unplugged my PSU and I still kept getting that error.

Well I ended up buying a new CMOS Battery and lo and behold no more error on cold boots. The only reason I'm posting it in this thread is because I'm not sure if there is some weird coloration from me trying to get 5Ghz and killing my CMOS Battery or if it was just a plain coincidence. But just a thought for anyone who may have this error!


----------



## NARF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Yeah it's likely that you need more vcore. I would recommend that you do some reading first, best place to start would be the first page of this thread, more specifically the first post.


Thanks, I did some reading and I found that the max TDP is often set to 200 or more.
Mine is at 135W. Also my Internal Core Current limit is set to 155.
While running IBT @max the multi sometimes drops to 44 or 43.
During prime it always stays at 45.
I know that it throttles because of max TDP, but I thought it might be useful to leave it at 135 to cut the temps.
Could these settings cause instability?
And are there any numbers from Intel for max Core Current?
Could too much damage the cpu?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> @ kevin992002
> 
> Initial value = stock = auto.
> 
> CPU PLL information is available in the first post of the thread and in my BSOD 124 thread. Please take the time to read them. Thanks
> 
> @ ramkatral
> 
> The download link in the first post directs you to real temp 3.69.1 beta. Not sure what link you're referring to.


I actually read the info in the OP regarding CPU PLL but it seems that OCers have a mixed recommendation between 1.4V and 1.7V as an initial value?

What instance will you ever need to use negative offset? According to raja of the ASUS ROG forum, the negative offset is a 'direct' subtraction from the VID while the positive one is not. How is this so?

If I use a Multimeter, is it hard to locate the Vcore pinouts in the p8z68-v/gen3 if it is already installed in the case?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Wonering if I did this right. To find my "sweet spot" for my PLL I clocked my multi at 50 with 1.4v and a 80mv offset. I ran though every PLL voltage from 1.5-1.8 and 1.725 PLL yielded the best results (let me boot into windows, ran a WEI and passmark test, and let me go about 1-2 minutes into P95 before crashing) Most times I would BSOD before the windows flag screen so I feel this was my optimized PLL


----------



## kevindd992002

I've also noticed one weird thing with my setup. When I set the memory frequency to "Auto", it automatically sets my RAM to the JEDEC settings of 1600MHz which is to be expected. But, when I set the memory frequency to DDR3-1600MHz, the system doesn't want to boot at all? I have to use MemOK! to revert the setting to Auto again. What is this problem?


----------



## headcase9

I'm pretty sure everything here is like it's supposed to be. Let me know if I'm submitting anything incorrectly and I'll fix it.

This is my first attempt at OCing my new rig. I may keep playing around with it to see if I can get the volts a little lower. Either way I think it's low enough that it wont hurt anything, even if it was at load voltage 24/7.

Edit: I know my Prime95 is a little messed up because the main thread messaging has errors in it which keep you from seeing when the test was started. If that prevents my OC from being accepted how do you fix the Prime95 log file error?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Yeah it's likely that you need more vcore. I would recommend that you do some reading first, best place to start would be the first page of this thread, more specifically the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I did some reading and I found that the max TDP is often set to 200 or more.
> Mine is at 135W. Also my Internal Core Current limit is set to 155.
> While running IBT @max the multi sometimes drops to 44 or 43.
> During prime it always stays at 45.
> I know that it throttles because of max TDP, but I thought it might be useful to leave it at 135 to cut the temps.
> Could these settings cause instability?
> And are there any numbers from Intel for max Core Current?
> Could too much damage the cpu?
Click to expand...

There is a reason to set them to 200+, you remove the limitation of the motherboard to allow you to overclock. IBT is more taxing on SB, load wattage and vcore is higher than prime.

Yeah, if you're overclocking and don't set the turbo limits correctly it could cause instability through throttling. I don't believe Intel has a say in this, it is more to do with the motherboard manufacturer. No it won't damage the cpu, you could set it 500 and it won't, all you're doing is increasing the wattage limitation, doesn't mean that its going to use that much wattage but setting it allows the motherboard to provide the cpu with the nessasary power *if* needs it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> @ kevin992002
> 
> Initial value = stock = auto.
> 
> CPU PLL information is available in the first post of the thread and in my BSOD 124 thread. Please take the time to read them. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I actually read the info in the OP regarding CPU PLL but it seems that OCers have a mixed recommendation between 1.4V and 1.7V as an initial value?
> 
> What instance will you ever need to use negative offset? According to raja of the ASUS ROG forum, the negative offset is a 'direct' subtraction from the VID while the positive one is not. How is this so?
> 
> If I use a Multimeter, is it hard to locate the Vcore pinouts in the p8z68-v/gen3 if it is already installed in the case?
Click to expand...

Yeah 1.4 to 1.7 sounds right, not sure as to what you're asking.

You will use a negative offset for when your load voltage is a negative value from VID. It's pretty simple:

Say you need 1.385v for your overclock and your VID under load is 1.395 then you will need a negative offset of 0.010 (1.395 - 0.010 = 1.385v) = Negative offset

Say you need 1.405v for your overclock and your VID under load is 1.395 then you will need a positive offset of 0.010 (1.395 + 0.010 = 1.405v) = Positive offset

You may have to look around the internet to find the vcore points for your board, obviously that depends on the case you have and whether or not it's possible while it's mounted in the case. Only you know that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Wonering if I did this right. To find my "sweet spot" for my PLL I clocked my multi at 50 with 1.4v and a 80mv offset. I ran though every PLL voltage from 1.5-1.8 and 1.725 PLL yielded the best results (let me boot into windows, ran a WEI and passmark test, and let me go about 1-2 minutes into P95 before crashing) Most times I would BSOD before the windows flag screen so I feel this was my optimized PLL


sounds about right, but it might be a better idea to reduce the overclock to 4.5ghz and test further with prime, however you're on the right track.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I've also noticed one weird thing with my setup. When I set the memory frequency to "Auto", it automatically sets my RAM to the JEDEC settings of 1600MHz which is to be expected. But, when I set the memory frequency to DDR3-1600MHz, the system doesn't want to boot at all? I have to use MemOK! to revert the setting to Auto again. What is this problem?


Not sure, set it Ai clock tuner to XMP and that should do it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcase9*
> 
> I'm pretty sure everything here is like it's supposed to be. Let me know if I'm submitting anything incorrectly and I'll fix it.
> 
> This is my first attempt at OCing my new rig. I may keep playing around with it to see if I can get the volts a little lower. Either way I think it's low enough that it wont hurt anything, even if it was at load voltage 24/7.
> 
> Edit: I know my Prime95 is a little messed up because the main thread messaging has errors in it which keep you from seeing when the test was started. If that prevents my OC from being accepted how do you fix the Prime95 log file error?


Looks okay, however could you list your cooling for me please.

Regarding Prime window, it should auto scroll with each line of text. The only fix I know is close and re-open


----------



## headcase9

Sorry, cooling is the CM 212+. And I took your advice and disabled spread spectrum (thought I had already but I guess I had left it on auto). Will that affect stability? I.e. do I need to run stress testing again after changing that setting?

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcase9*
> 
> Sorry, cooling is the CM 212+. And I took your advice and disabled spread spectrum (thought I had already but I guess I had left it on auto). Will that affect stability? I.e. do I need to run stress testing again after changing that setting?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


Thanks, I'll add you now









Disabling spread spectrum will lock the Base clock to 100 and no it shouldn't affect stability, therefore no reason to run prime again. Enjoy your overclock









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 280 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Need help getting your rig stable??? All you have to do is ask / post your problem here*


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> sounds about right, but it might be a better idea to reduce the overclock to 4.5ghz and test further with prime, however you're on the right track.


My goal was just to find my sweet spot PLL. I already had a 12 hour run at 4.5 with PLL left stock 1.8. May try for 4.7 tops, I hadn't planned on staying at 5.0 other than for this experiment.

Another question. What might be the Spread Spectrum equivalent be on my Intel board? My base clock sits at the odd 99.8 as well. Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> sounds about right, but it might be a better idea to reduce the overclock to 4.5ghz and test further with prime, however you're on the right track.
> 
> 
> 
> Another question. What might be the Spread Spectrum equivalent be on my Intel board? My base clock sits at the odd 99.8 as well. Thanks
Click to expand...

Disable it, it should lock the base clock to 100


----------



## kevindd992002

@munaim1

Setting it to XMP doesn't work also since I use 4x2GB sticks. This is to be expected since the sticks are rated 1600MHz 1.5V 6-8-6-24 and the system can't run them at XMP if they are 4 sticks. At least this was the same behavior when I had the old P8Z68-V. I'm sure though that 1.5V and the direct setting of DDR3-1600MHz worked with that old board and it doesn't with this new board. But it is really weird since when it is set to Auto the computer can boot without problems. Should I make my own thread about it?


----------



## Antipathy

Submission!


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @munaim1
> Setting it to XMP doesn't work also since I use 4x2GB sticks. This is to be expected since the sticks are rated 1600MHz 1.5V 6-8-6-24 and the system can't run them at XMP if they are 4 sticks. At least this was the same behavior when I had the old P8Z68-V. I'm sure though that 1.5V and the direct setting of DDR3-1600MHz worked with that old board and it doesn't with this new board. But it is really weird since when it is set to Auto the computer can boot without problems. Should I make my own thread about it?


1600MHz, CL6? Holy ****.

Anyways, (especially with 4 DIMMs) you're going to need to boost VCCIO, for sure. Try VCCIO = 1.20v.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Well I broke down and just snagged the Asus P8Z68-V Gen3 10% off on the egg. Sick and tired of trying to figure out my Intel board. Stability and longevity only mean so much when you lose out on functionality. Good move?

Sent from my BNTV250 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Well I broke down and just snagged the Asus P8Z68-V Gen3 10% off on the egg. Sick and tired of trying to figure out my Intel board. Stability and longevity only mean so much when you lose out on functionality. Good move?
> Sent from my BNTV250 using Tapatalk


Yes. Intel boards are crap. I have worked with a few in the past and nothing but problems.

Great move on a great board. You will love it.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Well I broke down and just snagged the Asus P8Z68-V Gen3 10% off on the egg. Sick and tired of trying to figure out my Intel board. Stability and longevity only mean so much when you lose out on functionality. Good move?
> Sent from my BNTV250 using Tapatalk


So the only diff between the V and the V PRO is the 2 extra sata 6 and the 1394 port?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Well I broke down and just snagged the Asus P8Z68-V Gen3 10% off on the egg. Sick and tired of trying to figure out my Intel board. Stability and longevity only mean so much when you lose out on functionality. Good move?
> Sent from my BNTV250 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Intel boards are crap. I have worked with a few in the past and nothing but problems.
> 
> Great move on a great board. You will love it.
Click to expand...

Well I wouldn't go as far as calling Intel boards crap. My company builds with 100% Intel boards and some last 10+ years. They are rock solid but I think their "extreme" department leaves much to be desired.

Sent from my BNTV250 using Tapatalk


----------



## bleachigo

Hey guys.So i'm trying to go for 5.0Ghz on my 2600k and while testing prime95,the CPU throttles down to 3.4Ghz.I'm putting about 1.490V in bios on the CPU.Using RealTemp,the highest so far has been 85C on one core using H100 on an open air setup.I've disabled thermal throttling,speedstep,C1E,C3,C6 states at bios.I kind of feel like it's cheating when it does this.So far i've had it for 2 hours stable on prime95.Are there other settings that i need to disable so that it doesn't do this?


----------



## kevindd992002

I got it sorted now. It seems that when you manually set the memory freq. to 1600 MHz and leave the timings to Auto, it makes them tighter making the system not boot. Manually setting the timings did the trick.

Regarding Offset and LLC again. Say you need negative offset, how will High LLC and Ultra High LLC affect the voltages then? If I understand correctly, it would be better to use UH LLC for negative offset because it subtracts less voltage from VID thus higher idle voltage to avoid lockups? This is as opposed to using High LLC as a better choice for positive offset.

I also want to confirm that if offset voltage is changed, as long as the multiplier is fixed at a certain value the VID at load will not change, am I right?


----------



## kevindd992002

I got it sorted now. It seems that when you manually set the memory freq. to 1600 MHz and leave the timings to Auto, it makes them tighter making the system not boot. Manually setting the timings did the trick.

Regarding Offset and LLC again. Say you need negative offset, how will High LLC and Ultra High LLC affect the voltages then? If I understand correctly, it would be better to use UH LLC for negative offset because it subtracts less voltage from VID thus higher idle voltage to avoid lockups? This is as opposed to using High LLC as a better choice for positive offset.

I also want to confirm that if offset voltage is changed, as long as the multiplier is fixed at a certain value the VID at load will not change, am I right?


----------



## Derko1

I'm having an issue with a "false start" of sorts. I can have my i7 OC'd to 4.8 and run tests and it seems stable, but once I try to start it up from a cold boot after being off for a few hours, it will start up and then lose power and then come back on again. Once it does this, it won't boot into Windows. I have to turn it off again and turn it back on to get it working. I've tried many different settings but haven't really been able to pin point the issue. I am also getting random BSODs in games or stopped working errors.

Today though... it just would not come on. I had to reset the BIOS and after I returned everything to stock I tried to go into windows and got a x007 BSOD.

Any thoughts on what might be wrong? My specs are in my sig.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm having an issue with a "false start" of sorts. I can have my i7 OC'd to 4.8 and run tests and it seems stable, but once I try to start it up from a cold boot after being off for a few hours, it will start up and then lose power and then come back on again. Once it does this, it won't boot into Windows. I have to turn it off again and turn it back on to get it working. I've tried many different settings but haven't really been able to pin point the issue. I am also getting random BSODs in games or stopped working errors.
> Today though... it just would not come on. I had to reset the BIOS and after I returned everything to stock I tried to go into windows and got a x007 BSOD.
> Any thoughts on what might be wrong? My specs are in my sig.


Well first off it seems you have a corrupt OS. Try booting into a windows pre-install disc or Hirens Boot disc and run a chkdsk /r on the drive. That should allow you to boot into windows at least. As far as your cold boot problems while overclocked, It seems like your OC is stable enough for windows but the BIOS detects otherwise. Not sure what to tell you about this one, maybe one of the more "seasoned" guys could shed some light on it.


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm having an issue with a "false start" of sorts. I can have my i7 OC'd to 4.8 and run tests and it seems stable, but once I try to start it up from a cold boot after being off for a few hours, it will start up and then lose power and then come back on again. Once it does this, it won't boot into Windows. I have to turn it off again and turn it back on to get it working. I've tried many different settings but haven't really been able to pin point the issue. I am also getting random BSODs in games or stopped working errors.
> Today though... it just would not come on. I had to reset the BIOS and after I returned everything to stock I tried to go into windows and got a x007 BSOD.
> Any thoughts on what might be wrong? My specs are in my sig.


Is PLL Overvoltage set to [Enabled]?


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I got it sorted now. It seems that when you manually set the memory freq. to 1600 MHz and leave the timings to Auto, it makes them tighter making the system not boot. Manually setting the timings did the trick.
> Regarding Offset and LLC again. Say you need negative offset, how will High LLC and Ultra High LLC affect the voltages then? If I understand correctly, it would be better to use UH LLC for negative offset because it subtracts less voltage from VID thus higher idle voltage to avoid lockups? This is as opposed to using High LLC as a better choice for positive offset.
> I also want to confirm that if offset voltage is changed, as long as the multiplier is fixed at a certain value the VID at load will not change, am I right?


The VID is the VID and will not change no matter what you do to offset voltage or anything else. Ultimately, it just depends on what voltage your chip actually needs under load and at idle. Ultra high will get it closer to whatever you set in the BIOS than high will.

In my setup, my chip has a VID of 1.3811 at 47x, and I have LLC set to Ultra High and offset to negative 0.020 to end up with a load voltage of 1.352.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well the ultimate test is to revert everything on your CPU to either stock or bump the clock way down...maybe 4GHz and try again. If it does the same thing on boot, then it might be something not related to your OC.

It sounds if the PC turns on then off again, sounds like memory problems. Is your memory OC'ed? maybe try to change your timings or run 1333 instead of 1600 if you are.
From my experience, if the PC boots then shuts off, its something related to memory. Either clock, timing, or voltage. Give that a try. Hope it helps.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> The VID is the VID and will not change no matter what you do to offset voltage or anything else. Ultimately, it just depends on what voltage your chip actually needs under load and at idle. Ultra high will get it closer to whatever you set in the BIOS than high will.
> In my setup, my chip has a VID of 1.3811 at 47x, and I have LLC set to Ultra High and offset to negative 0.020 to end up with a load voltage of 1.352.


Right, I just tested it now. So VID is merely a basis voltage FOR A SPECIFIC MULTIPLIER. It is there to serve as a base voltage for Offset Vcore.

Now one has to take note that to avoid idle lock-ups, the idle voltage (@1.6GHz) should be high enough. Munaim's infamous example in this thread is when using POSITIVE OFFSET, a setting of High LLC and a 'higher offset value' will tend to increase the effective idle voltage compared to using an Ultra High LLC setting with a 'lower offset value'.

It is the other way around for NEGATIVE OFFSET. An Ultra High LLC setting with a 'lower offset value' will tend to increase the effective idle voltage compared to using High LLC with a 'higher offset value'. This is because in UH LLC, you need to 'subtract' less to achieve your desired Vcore and in turn will also subtract less from the idle voltage.

This is what I meant


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerstach*
> 
> Is PLL Overvoltage set to [Enabled]?


Yes it is.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Well first off it seems you have a corrupt OS. Try booting into a windows pre-install disc or Hirens Boot disc and run a chkdsk /r on the drive. That should allow you to boot into windows at least. As far as your cold boot problems while overclocked, It seems like your OC is stable enough for windows but the BIOS detects otherwise. Not sure what to tell you about this one, maybe one of the more "seasoned" guys could shed some light on it.


Ok. I'll do that when I get home. I was so upset about thinking that I would need to reformat. Hopefully this takes care of it.


----------



## TahoeDust

I know that what you are describing is somewhat common with p67 and z68 boards and is known as a double post. Are you running the latest bios for your board?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I know that what you are describing is somewhat common with p67 and z68 boards and is known as a double post. Are you running the latest bios for your board?


Yes I am. It's the latest one on their website. And YES! That is exactly what it is.


----------



## selluminis

Here is my OC with custom blend.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @munaim1
> 
> Setting it to XMP doesn't work also since I use 4x2GB sticks. This is to be expected since the sticks are rated 1600MHz 1.5V 6-8-6-24 and the system can't run them at XMP if they are 4 sticks. At least this was the same behavior when I had the old P8Z68-V. I'm sure though that 1.5V and the direct setting of DDR3-1600MHz worked with that old board and it doesn't with this new board. But it is really weird since when it is set to Auto the computer can boot without problems. Should I make my own thread about it?


Yeah might be a good idea to create your own thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Submission!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you for contributing to the thread and welcome to the club. I will update the spreadsheet in a moment,









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleachigo*
> 
> Hey guys.So i'm trying to go for 5.0Ghz on my 2600k and while testing prime95,the CPU throttles down to 3.4Ghz.I'm putting about 1.490V in bios on the CPU.Using RealTemp,the highest so far has been 85C on one core using H100 on an open air setup.I've disabled thermal throttling,speedstep,C1E,C3,C6 states at bios.I kind of feel like it's cheating when it does this.So far i've had it for 2 hours stable on prime95.Are there other settings that i need to disable so that it doesn't do this?


Are you going straight to 5ghz or from a stable multiplier? if so, I will highly recommend that you try for a lower overclock first. Have a little read on my Sandy Bridge guide (link is in my sig).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I got it sorted now. It seems that when you manually set the memory freq. to 1600 MHz and leave the timings to Auto, it makes them tighter making the system not boot. Manually setting the timings did the trick.
> 
> Regarding Offset and LLC again. Say you need negative offset, how will High LLC and Ultra High LLC affect the voltages then? If I understand correctly, it would be better to use UH LLC for negative offset because it subtracts less voltage from VID thus higher idle voltage to avoid lockups? This is as opposed to using High LLC as a better choice for positive offset.
> 
> I also want to confirm that if offset voltage is changed, as long as the multiplier is fixed at a certain value the VID at load will not change, am I right?


I think I must've mentioned to you before that you should be setting the timings, voltage and frequency manually if XMP doesn't work.

Higher the LLC the more it compensates the voltage *under load* not idle, therefore the lower the LLC the more voltage you will need to compensate it under load, this in turn increase the idle voltage aswell. Either way, negative or positive, I think the less you use LLC the more voltage you will need and that affects both idle and load voltage. Offset works off the VID and I believe the VID changes according to the multiplier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm having an issue with a "false start" of sorts. I can have my i7 OC'd to 4.8 and run tests and it seems stable, but once I try to start it up from a cold boot after being off for a few hours, it will start up and then lose power and then come back on again. Once it does this, it won't boot into Windows. I have to turn it off again and turn it back on to get it working. I've tried many different settings but haven't really been able to pin point the issue. I am also getting random BSODs in games or stopped working errors.
> 
> Today though... it just would not come on. I had to reset the BIOS and after I returned everything to stock I tried to go into windows and got a x007 BSOD.
> 
> Any thoughts on what might be wrong? My specs are in my sig.


Make sure all mother drivers are up to date. Is it a fresh OS install?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Here is my OC with custom blend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks bud, I'll add you in a moment.


----------



## Derko1

All my drivers are up to date... I'm on my phone right now. I couldn't get back into windows. So I'm reinstalling it right now.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> All my drivers are up to date... I'm on my phone right now. I couldn't get back into windows. So I'm reinstalling it right now.


Once you get windows up and running, chkdsk for hdd errors and also a memtest would be a great idea.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Once you get windows up and running, chkdsk for hdd errors and also a memtest would be a great idea.


Back in Windows! No errors on the HDD... what should I use to test the mem? I don't have any blank CDs so something in windows preferably.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Once you get windows up and running, chkdsk for hdd errors and also a memtest would be a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in Windows! No errors on the HDD... what should I use to test the mem? I don't have any blank CDs so something in windows preferably.
Click to expand...

In the OS won't be a good idea as the background process do hog up memory. Try using HDtune just to confirm there are no errors.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> In the OS won't be a good idea as the background process do hog up memory. Try using HDtune just to confirm there are no errors.


Nope no errors on the HDD. I did a quick and thorough scan with HD Tune...

So I started off with the Turbo 4.0 setting and everything is fine at the moment. I will follow your guide to OC and start off with 1.25v and go up on the clock until I can't boot up. Then when I get close to 1.4 I'll stop and see if it's the same as before, the 4.8 Ghz. I haven't experienced any double POST yet. I'm happy with that.

I will start with the 1344s and 1792s in PRIME for 30 min each and go from there. I'll post back later tonight see how it goes.

Any other advice you can give me?









Edit: Booted up perfectly fine into 4.5 @ 1.275v... running Prime in the background now.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> In the OS won't be a good idea as the background process do hog up memory. Try using HDtune just to confirm there are no errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope no errors on the HDD. I did a quick and thorough scan with HD Tune...
> 
> So I started off with the Turbo 4.0 setting and everything is fine at the moment. I will follow your guide to OC and start off with 1.25v and go up on the clock until I can't boot up. Then when I get close to 1.4 I'll stop and see if it's the same as before, the 4.8 Ghz. I haven't experienced any double POST yet. I'm happy with that.
> 
> I will start with the 1344s and 1792s in PRIME for 30 min each and go from there. I'll post back later tonight see how it goes.
> 
> Any other advice you can give me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Booted up perfectly fine into 4.5 @ 1.275v... running Prime in the background now.
Click to expand...

sorry for the late response. Fortunately that's all there is to it, most important thing is patience. Good luck.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> sorry for the late response. Fortunately that's all there is to it, most important thing is patience. Good luck.


Thanks so much for the help!

I had to go up to 1.3v and it's been going this whole time no problem.

So if by tomorrow, I am able to run 4.5 stable. Should I up the multi to 46 and see how it does? Because before, when I got to 4.8. I just randomly chose 4.8 and upped the voltage until it was getting into windows and running prime95 for several hours. Is this how I should go about it?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> sorry for the late response. Fortunately that's all there is to it, most important thing is patience. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the help!
> 
> I had to go up to 1.3v and it's been going this whole time no problem.
> 
> So if by tomorrow, I am able to run 4.5 stable. Should I up the multi to 46 and see how it does? Because before, when I got to 4.8. I just randomly chose 4.8 and upped the voltage until it was getting into windows and running prime95 for several hours. Is this how I should go about it?
Click to expand...

It depends on your temps, you could start at 4.8 if you want and then work on getting that stable for an hour or so before moving on to the next multiplier. Until you're satisfied with the voltage and temps you can continue, make sure to stabilise for a 12hour run at the end.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> It depends on your temps, you could start at 4.8 if you want and then work on getting that stable for an hour or so before moving on to the next multiplier.


ok. Temps aren't too bad... I think I peak 78-80C with 1.45v after about an hour or so...

Should I jump straight to the old voltage I used... or put it to 48 and work my way up from my 1.3?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> It depends on your temps, you could start at 4.8 if you want and then work on getting that stable for an hour or so before moving on to the next multiplier.
> 
> 
> 
> ok. Temps aren't too bad... I think I peak 78-80C with 1.45v after about an hour or so...
> 
> Should I jump straight to the old voltage I used... or put it to 48 and work my way up from my 1.3?
Click to expand...

put it to 48 and work your way up.


----------



## Derko1

Awesome! Doing it now. As soon as I put it on 48 it did the double post. So it's obviously the multiplier that is causing that. I'm up to 1.375 right now and it goes from POST to black screen with a blinking type cursor.

Should I enable PLL Overvoltage at this point? Since I am not able to get any further... or is PLL Overvoltage more for when it doesn't even POST?


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Awesome! Doing it now. As soon as I put it on 48 it did the double post. So it's obviously the multiplier that is causing that. I'm up to 1.375 right now and it goes from POST to black screen with a blinking type cursor.
> Should I enable PLL Overvoltage at this point? Since I am not able to get any further... or is PLL Overvoltage more for when it doesn't even POST?


PLL Overvoltage is a good idea when you're hitting 4.8GHz or so. See if that lets you boot.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerstach*
> 
> PLL Overvoltage is a good idea when you're hitting 4.8GHz or so. See if that lets you boot.


Yes it did!!!







Doing Prime right now at 4.8 1.4v... got in as soon as I enabled PLL Overvoltage.

Edit: But now I just got a 124 BSOD... should I keep going up with the vcore first?


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Well I wouldn't go as far as calling Intel boards crap. My company builds with 100% Intel boards and some last 10+ years. They are rock solid but I think their "extreme" department leaves much to be desired.
> Sent from my BNTV250 using Tapatalk


They are not rock solid. Most of the boards are fine with stock clocks. The extreme boards are a waste of money. Even some of the mainstream boards have problems. I would never use an intel board to overclock. Way too many problems in the past, and I have worked with a lot of them. But if they are working fine for you, good stuff.


----------



## tylerstach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yes it did!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing Prime right now at 4.8 1.4v... got in as soon as I enabled PLL Overvoltage.
> Edit: But now I just got a 124 BSOD... should I keep going up with the vcore first?


You'll likely need a vcore boost in that case, but check the 0x124 error thread; could be something else as well.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerstach*
> 
> You'll likely need a vcore boost in that case, but check the 0x124 error thread; could be something else as well.


Just went to look and it seems like there's no real way of getting it to stop.... but most people that do get the error while stress testing, are being told to up their vcore. So I'm gonna keep going up until I get to 1.45... since I don't want to go above it because of temps. Then at that point I will just back down to 4.7 and see how stable that is if I'm still not stable.


----------



## Derko1

Munaim, at what point should I consider playing around with the PLL and VTT voltage? Like at what point do I stop raising the VCore and focus on finding the best option for those 2?


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Munaim, at what point should I consider playing around with the PLL and VTT voltage? Like at what point do I stop raising the VCore and focus on finding the best option for those 2?


I'm no expert at this..

but: run intel burn test on max memory for 20 runs. If you pass, your vcore is good, if not, keep trying up until 1.45v as you indicated as your max volts in your previous post.

Once you pass, try Prime 95 Blend for as long as you can go.

If you fail, and get 101 or 124 bsod, play around with low VCCIO and PLL.

Keep raising the VCCIO and PLL independently until you seem to have over all system stability.

Another option is to try 1366 and 1792 FFT's by themselves for about 20 mins each.

Once you think you have the right vcore, then you can try to mess around with VCCIO and PLL volts.

Jam3s


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> I'm no expert at this..
> but: run intel burn test on max memory for 20 runs. If you pass, your vcore is good, if not, keep trying up until 1.45v as you indicated as your max volts in your previous post.
> Once you pass, try Prime 95 Blend for as long as you can go.
> If you fail, and get 101 or 124 bsod, play around with low VCCIO and PLL.
> Keep raising the VCCIO and PLL independently until you seem to have over all system stability.
> Another option is to try 1366 and 1792 FFT's by themselves for about 20 mins each.
> Once you think you have the right vcore, then you can try to mess around with VCCIO and PLL volts.
> Jam3s


Awesome! Thanks for the advice. So far I'm at 4.8 with 1.41v and will be finishing the first run of 1344 on prime.

How long does IBT run for in those 20 runs? I might just go that route and then leave it overnight running prime to make sure it's as stable as it will get.


----------



## crazyreefa

Here's mine


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyreefa*
> 
> Here's mine


Wow good chip there!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> They are not rock solid. Most of the boards are fine with stock clocks. The extreme boards are a waste of money. Even some of the mainstream boards have problems. I would never use an intel board to overclock. Way too many problems in the past, and I have worked with a lot of them. But if they are working fine for you, good stuff.


Well the problem isn't overclocking, I had a successful 4.5Ghz 12hr run and could probably go more... I am just disappointed with BIOS functionality compared to boards with UEFI plus I'm having issues getting the idle speed to run at a lower voltage then what I have set static. And as far as rock solid goes, my company gets 300 some desktops back on a 3 yr lease from a school district with Intel DQ35JO boards and Core 2 Duo's. Of the 300 we got back to resell, ZERO needed board replacement. I think I had to recovery flash 1 or 2 BIOS that wouldn't POST but that was it. Intel boards are solid dude but I agree they need work on enthusiast level boards.


----------



## crazyreefa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Wow good chip there!


Since it runs stable over 12 hours, Are my settings safe? I have LLC on high, 1.350v vcore in bios. It shows 1.296v in CPU-z under load, and a bit higher on idle. I'm concerned about having such a large vcore difference in bios and cpu-z


----------



## CloudX

Finally got around to testing my 2700k. First try!

hey Munaim! replace this one for me in the spreadsheet. You entered a customer's machine with 2600k as the OC for my name







I'd like to have this one instead.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyreefa*
> 
> Since it runs stable over 12 hours, Are my settings safe? I have LLC on high, 1.350v vcore in bios. It shows 1.296v in CPU-z under load, and a bit higher on idle. I'm concerned about having such a large vcore difference in bios and cpu-z


there's no reason to worry...

that (as you may know) is called vdroop. It is normal. To eliminate this (if you desire) you can set LLC to a higher level if need be, which will act to close the gap between idle and load (bios and cpu-z).

however, if you're happy with it, you're good to go, and no changes really need to be done


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> ok. Temps aren't too bad... I think I peak 78-80C with 1.45v after about an hour or so...
> Should I jump straight to the old voltage I used... or put it to 48 and work my way up from my 1.3?


A little off topic and not sure if this has been mentioned and maybe I am looking at something wrong, but your temps seem a little high at that voltage even for air cooling....


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyreefa*
> 
> Here's mine


WOW!!! Are you using off set or did you manually set the core voltage? I would love to get voltage that low and lose 100MHZ...


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> WOW!!! Are you using off set or did you manually set the core voltage? I would love to get voltage that low and lose 100MHZ...


She's a good one there.


----------



## jam3s

munaim and others: whats the average vcore for 5.0GHz ?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> A little off topic and not sure if this has been mentioned and maybe I am looking at something wrong, but your temps seem a little high at that voltage even for air cooling....


Yea... :-( ... I'm no where near getting the temps I was getting before now. I think I have to reseat the HS. Core 0 is 10C cooler than 1 and 2. Then 3 is 8C lower than 2 and 3. I think when I was cleaning the dust off of it I must have shifted it or something. Core 0 has only hit 72C at max high ATM.

On the bright side, I'm almost at 2 hours running blend tests. I ended up with 1.415 vcore... if I don't make it beyond 4-6 hours, should I up the vcore more?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I think I must've mentioned to you before that you should be setting the timings, voltage and frequency manually if XMP doesn't work.
> Higher the LLC the more it compensates the voltage *under load* not idle, therefore the lower the LLC the more voltage you will need to compensate it under load, this in turn increase the idle voltage aswell. Either way, negative or positive, I think the less you use LLC the more voltage you will need and that affects both idle and load voltage. Offset works off the VID and I believe the VID changes according to the multiplier.


Thanks. But the thing is if you use negative offset with a less LLC you need to use more voltage to get the same Vcore at load so in turn you subtract more voltage from the idle voltage as well and would probably produce idle lock-ups, correct? I understand your point for using less LLC and higher voltage to compensate for POSITIVE OFFSET but what I observe is the opposite for negative offset. Does my explanation make sense?

Also, what would be the disadvantage if you enable PLL Overvoltage for high overclocks (48x above)? I ask this because it is recommended to be disabled for low overclocks.


----------



## B-rock

There really isn't a disadvantage that I'm aware of. Just at higher clock 48x+ it just won't boot into windows.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> munaim and others: whats the average vcore for 5.0GHz ?


1.40v and under GOLDEN PRO RAPEFACE Z)GMOGOMG
1.45v and under GOOD/DECENT BUT NOTHING SPECIAL
1.50v and over .. TERRIBLE SELL ASAP FAIL CHIP LOL


----------



## crazyreefa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> WOW!!! Are you using off set or did you manually set the core voltage? I would love to get voltage that low and lose 100MHZ...


I have it set manually at 1.350v in bios


----------



## Molybdenum

I'm not sure if this will interest anyone, but I was curious to see how my voltages compared. Here are tables for different OCs (based on GHz to nearest 100 MHz) for average voltages and also their percentile ranks. The value for n represents the number of data points (overclocks) for that particular frequency. Stdev is the standard deviation. Percentiles show the voltage for which X% of the observations occur above. So if your vcore for 4.7 GHz is 1.368, your vcore is lower than about 75% of other vcores at 4.8 GHz. The larger the sample size; the more reliable. There wasn't much data for some of them, so those aren't as reliable. Maybe this will help someone know where their chip stands (it makes my chip look fairly bad







). Just realized I didn't account for 2500k/2600k/2700k, crap. Some of the data sets may be too small to try to include that though. Any feedback is appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> 1.40v and under GOLDEN PRO RAPEFACE Z)GMOGOMG
> 1.45v and under GOOD/DECENT BUT NOTHING SPECIAL
> 1.50v and over .. TERRIBLE SELL ASAP FAIL CHIP LOL


That's really close to the statistics









As for my OC, I tried a 12 hour custom prime95 run last night, it BSOD'd (error 124) around 3-4 hours in. I tried 4.1 GHz @ 1.235 vcore (in bios), cpu-z reads 1.224 v. I was fine in custom 1344 and 1792 for 20 mins, as well as 20 pass max IBT, Should I try a little more vcore? My mobo (msi z68a-g45) doesn't have any of the other things to fix for error 124 (VTT/VCCIO or PLL, only Internal PLL overvoltage, which is currently set to auto (could enable or disable as other options)). Also, even with spread spectrum disabled, I still sit at 99.8 MHz bus speed. Is this ok, aside from giving me uglier speeds?
edit: When I went into my bios, some how the c-state options were turned off and one of my power limits was 200 instead of 250. I fixed those (enabled c-state, no limit)

Thanks


----------



## crazyreefa

thanks molybdenum
your chart is very useful


----------



## jsymack

Hi guys,

Was hoping somebody could help me out with my OC. I've had my 4700 MHz OC submitted but having a hard time getting to 4800 MHz. In fact, I actually went back to 4700 and ran prime again under the exact same settings I was able to get 12 + hour prime stable on and failed at around 7-8 hours...which is very strange to me.

Anyways...I've been reading the forum and trying many different settings recommended and looked at some bios templates as well but closest i've got was 7 hours or and then i would get a failed worker "rounding error"

Would anybody be able to shed some light on what else I can do? or any users with similar hardware to me can share your settings with me?

My hardware:

P8Z68-PRO V / GEN3 / 2700K / CORSAIR VENGEANCE LP DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24

Here are my screens...these settings can get me about 6 -7 hours on prime blend until i get 1 failed worker


----------



## TahoeDust

Disable C3 and C6 if you are running offset voltage. My money is on that being the reason it failed in the 7th hour. Never mind, that usually only causes idle BSOD issues. What is your voltage reading on CPUz under load?


----------



## jsymack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Disable C3 and C6 if you are running offset voltage. My money is on that being the reason it failed in the 7th hour. Never mind, that usually only causes idle BSOD issues. What is your voltage reading on CPUz under load?


yeah i actually disabled those too but didnt make much of a diff

it is 1.40 i think while @ 0.040 offset

im doing a run @ 0.060 offset now as we speak. voltage @ 1.424 in CPUz...we'll see how that goes...hope i dont wake up to another failed worker.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molybdenum*


Seems to be quite right and logical. As said in this thread, best voltage to oc scaling range potential for the turbo multiplier is 1.400 to 1.425 vcore.


----------



## jweeezy

W00T! I FINALLY DID IT!
12 hours stable at 4.7ghz

hope i followed all the rules for a submission.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yea... :-( ... I'm no where near getting the temps I was getting before now. I think I have to reseat the HS. Core 0 is 10C cooler than 1 and 2. Then 3 is 8C lower than 2 and 3. I think when I was cleaning the dust off of it I must have shifted it or something. Core 0 has only hit 72C at max high ATM.
> On the bright side, I'm almost at 2 hours running blend tests. I ended up with 1.415 vcore... if I don't make it beyond 4-6 hours, should I up the vcore more?


So I failed on the 7th hour overnight.... I upped the voltage one notch up. Hopefully this one continues on.

One quick question... do people typically run the custom blend test? That's what I'm doing and maxing out my ram... is that not necessary?


----------



## Derko1

Failed on the 7th hour again. Any tips? I think I'm gonna try going through trying to figure out the best PLL and VTT voltages now... seeing as how raising the vcore gave me the same amount of time before the 124 BSOD as last time.

Also, I installed Dirt 2 and it is giving me the same problem as before. I am able to be stable for 7 hours of Prime... but when the game launches it crashes to desktop. I'm going through all of the PLL voltages and the game right now to see if any of them make a difference. 1.750 actually gave me a different type of error... memory error... could not read memory. Any thoughts on this too?


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it beneficial to tweak PCH and VCCSA voltage or should I keep them at stock (Auto)?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Failed on the 7th hour again. Any tips? I think I'm gonna try going through trying to figure out the best PLL and VTT voltages now... seeing as how raising the vcore gave me the same amount of time before the 124 BSOD as last time.
> Also, I installed Dirt 2 and it is giving me the same problem as before. I am able to be stable for 7 hours of Prime... but when the game launches it crashes to desktop. I'm going through all of the PLL voltages and the game right now to see if any of them make a difference. 1.750 actually gave me a different type of error... memory error... could not read memory. Any thoughts on this too?


Run memtest for a few hours. Since upping your voltage didn't get you any further than 7 hours, you may have a faulty stick of RAM. Also instead of running to 7 hours to find out if your stable try running the custom 1344 and 1792 tests with 80% ram usage then if you pass those go on to a regular blend run. But yes, test RAM. If you have some memtest errors it either means you have bad ram or ram is running outside stable settings.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Run memtest for a few hours. Since upping your voltage didn't get you any further than 7 hours, you may have a faulty stick of RAM. Also instead of running to 7 hours to find out if your stable try running the custom 1344 and 1792 tests with 80% ram usage then if you pass those go on to a regular blend run. But yes, test RAM. If you have some memtest errors it either means you have bad ram or ram is running outside stable settings.


I will do the memtest... I actually also did teh 1344 and 1792 and it was fine. I also ran both of them with 80% of my RAM and same with the blend tests... did custom and 80% of my ram.

Edit: Memtest didn't return any errors... I did notice that it said 566MHz for the speed though... is this normal? I have the xml settings loaded through the BIOS... ? Any other suggestions?

Wow... so turns out Dirt 2 will crash at start up constantly if you don't have sound output!!!









So that solves that issue. Now I will need to resolve the issue of it only lasting me 7 hours on Prime!


----------



## B-rock

Wish me luck guys, just about 3 hours to go and I'm loving offset compared to manual...it dropped my voltages by 0.030-0.040. I was very surprised.


Spoiler: Warning: Not Entry But Where I'm Currently At


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I will do the memtest... I actually also did teh 1344 and 1792 and it was fine. I also ran both of them with 80% of my RAM and same with the blend tests... did custom and 80% of my ram.
> Edit: Memtest didn't return any errors... I did notice that it said 566MHz for the speed though... is this normal? I have the xml settings loaded through the BIOS... ? Any other suggestions?
> Wow... so turns out Dirt 2 will crash at start up constantly if you don't have sound output!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that solves that issue. Now I will need to resolve the issue of it only lasting me 7 hours on Prime!


Yea that is a weird RAM speed. In memtest it should say something like 800 since you have 1600 RAM. Check your ram settings and make sure you're at 1600


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Yea that is a weird RAM speed. In memtest it should say something like 800 since you have 1600 RAM. Check your ram settings and make sure you're at 1600


I know I did and went through all of them and set them manually. Still says the same thing... even for my proc. it says that my BCKL is at 70Mhz... so it might just be an error reading the info... did two passes on the tests and it's fine.

I'm doing blend tests right now at the same vcore, but put the VRAM at 1.605. See if maybe it makes a difference. Anything else you think it could be?


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I know I did and went through all of them and set them manually. Still says the same thing... even for my proc. it says that my BCKL is at 70Mhz... so it might just be an error reading the info... did two passes on the tests and it's fine.
> I'm doing blend tests right now at the same vcore, but put the VRAM at 1.605. See if maybe it makes a difference. Anything else you think it could be?


I think this is reading the single speed of the RAM. It may say 566, but if you are dual channel you would double that number for what your RAM is actually running.

If you failed at 7 hours again with adding 1 tick to the voltage you may just need more. Every chip and mobo will be different. I am at 4.8 with 1.488 voltage. I saw people running at 1.5 or 1.39 for this OC. I would figure out your cooling situation first. Then, go in and take it off of manual voltage. Try setting it to off set mode +. Then start with off set of .05. If that fails, then try .1. If that passes, then come down from .1 until it fails. This would be the best way to figure out what your board and chip will need.

This is based off of all of the info I have been seeing around this forum. That is what I did and I am 100% stable. Hope this helps....


----------



## B-rock

Now for my official post


----------



## fommof

Hi guys, first post here, great forum!









Can i join you?



Infos about my rig in my sig (wait, working on it!!!), i use the offset method to OC...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> I think this is reading the single speed of the RAM. It may say 566, but if you are dual channel you would double that number for what your RAM is actually running.
> If you failed at 7 hours again with adding 1 tick to the voltage you may just need more. Every chip and mobo will be different. I am at 4.8 with 1.488 voltage. I saw people running at 1.5 or 1.39 for this OC. I would figure out your cooling situation first. Then, go in and take it off of manual voltage. Try setting it to off set mode +. Then start with off set of .05. If that fails, then try .1. If that passes, then come down from .1 until it fails. This would be the best way to figure out what your board and chip will need.
> This is based off of all of the info I have been seeing around this forum. That is what I did and I am 100% stable. Hope this helps....


That might be true... I'm at 6 hours right now with 1.420 vcore and 1.605 VRAM... so if I fail again in the next hour. I will take the cooler off and reseat it and then up the voltage one notch up again. I'm surprised that I stopped getting the double POST problem. I think it was because of other things I had touched that I wasn't supposed to.

Thanks guys for all the help! Later in the week I hope I can post a pic up of my stable 4.8!


----------



## TheOctane

Hey guys...First attempt at a stable OC of 4.5 GHz on my i7-2600K. I use a Thermalright Silver Arrow for cooling

Is this all I need?

SandyStable.png 720k .png file


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOctane*
> 
> Hey guys...First attempt at a stable OC of 4.5 GHz on my i7-2600K. I use a Thermalright Silver Arrow for cooling
> Is this all I need?
> 
> SandyStable.png 720k .png file


Not sure on that. I think I have seen a few people using that cooler. Should work as long as you don't go crazy on voltages. I have used the Thermal Take Frio in the past. For air it worked really well.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That might be true... I'm at 6 hours right now with 1.420 vcore and 1.605 VRAM... so if I fail again in the next hour. I will take the cooler off and reseat it and then up the voltage one notch up again. I'm surprised that I stopped getting the double POST problem. I think it was because of other things I had touched that I wasn't supposed to.
> Thanks guys for all the help! Later in the week I hope I can post a pic up of my stable 4.8!


Good luck, on 1.45 for 4.8 my board BOSD with in a couple of seconds....


----------



## Stige

Got stable clocks at 4.8GHz, 1.35V in BIOS... HUNGRY FOR MOAR!!!111

Testing 5GHz @ 1.405V atm, Prime95 for 30min+ so far.


----------



## Shogon

I'll download p95 later today or tomorrow and try 12+ hours of it, so far 4.9 on 1.345V can pass 20 runs of LinX with 30k packet size.


----------



## TheOctane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Not sure on that. I think I have seen a few people using that cooler. Should work as long as you don't go crazy on voltages. I have used the Thermal Take Frio in the past. For air it worked really well.


Well I know the cooler will hold up. I ment was all I needed to join the club included in the pic?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Good luck, on 1.45 for 4.8 my board BOSD with in a couple of seconds....


I AM AT 10hrs! 2 more to go! Everything fixed by raising the dram voltage.: thumb:


----------



## tsmith35

Not a hardcore OC, but very stable for a 24/7 everyday machine. The max temps look high, but they were only like that when the central heating was on (table is sitting over the air register). Typical usage temps are in the 38-48°C range.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I AM AT 10hrs! 2 more to go! Everything fixed by raising the dram voltage.: thumb:


WOOOHOOO!!! Was able to complete 15 hours... but I get 124 BSOD and PSOD in NFS The Run within like 5 minutes of starting it... I'm going to try to play around with the VTT and PLL see if the game can get stable.


----------



## kevindd992002

So 15 hours of stress testing doesn't prove to be stable for your system afterall?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I think I must've mentioned to you before that you should be setting the timings, voltage and frequency manually if XMP doesn't work.
> Higher the LLC the more it compensates the voltage *under load* not idle, therefore the lower the LLC the more voltage you will need to compensate it under load, this in turn increase the idle voltage aswell. Either way, negative or positive, I think the less you use LLC the more voltage you will need and that affects both idle and load voltage. Offset works off the VID and I believe the VID changes according to the multiplier.


Thanks. But the thing is if you use negative offset with a less LLC you need to use more voltage to get the same Vcore at load so in turn you subtract more voltage from the idle voltage as well and would probably produce idle lock-ups, correct? I understand your point for using less LLC and higher voltage to compensate for POSITIVE OFFSET but what I observe is the opposite for negative offset. Does my explanation make sense?

Do I need to tweak PCH voltage as well?

My CPU can boot at 5.0 GHz without PLL overvoltage enabled, does that mean it is a good chip?

At what Vcore or multiplier should I set my board to WHEN looking for the VCCIO and PLL Voltage sweet spots? And what if I plan to overclock my RAM in the future, I risk restarting my CPU overclock from scratch again? Can I overclock them at the same time?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsmith35*
> 
> Not a hardcore OC, but very stable for a 24/7 everyday machine. The max temps look high, but they were only like that *when the central heating was on* (table is sitting over the air register). Typical usage temps are in the 38-48°C range.


At 24/7, what's it gonna be when the "central sun" is on during the summer? Just a thought....


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So 15 hours of stress testing doesn't prove to be stable for your system afterall?


I don't know... I would think that it would be stable no?


----------



## tanton

hello
what is better for overclocking HT on or off? And does it affect gaming performance? I always get BSOD when going 4.5 or above


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I don't know... I would think that it would be stable no?


Well, you said you're getting BSODs with games right?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, you said you're getting BSODs with games right?


Just with The Run at the moment. Dirt 2 and 3DMark11 loops without a problem.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Just with The Run at the moment. Dirt 2 and 3DMark11 loops without a problem.


What is the error code when you're playing The Run again?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is the error code when you're playing The Run again?


I'll get 124, but also PSOD with no code or it just simply freezes again, with no code.


----------



## djgizmo

Anyone using a bump in blck to cheat there way up a lil more?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djgizmo*
> 
> Anyone using a bump in blck to cheat there way up a lil more?


I think SB eliminated that method.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'll get 124, but also PSOD with no code or it just simply freezes again, with no code.


Then I think you are not yet stable.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Then I think you are not yet stable.


That maybe so. I am using LLC level 1... which I have seen that it is advised against. So once I get home I will try Level 2. It seems that when around idle and going into load at Level 1 it spikes up and down too much. Level 2 is much more stable. I will play around with it today after I get home form work.


----------



## munaim1

Those that are having issue's / problems please take a stab at reading some of the links available in the OP. *It doesn't hurt to read!!!!*

Apologies to those that are waiting to be added to the club, I've been quite busy and will be for the next couple of days so won't be around as much, however, I have taken a few minutes to update the spreadsheet. Thank you all for your patience.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]


----------



## CloudX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Those that are having issue's / problems please take a stab at reading some of the links available in the OP. *It doesn't hurt to read!!!!*
> Apologies to those that are waiting to be added to the club, I've been quite busy and will be for the next couple of days so won't be around as much, however, I have taken a few minutes to update the spreadsheet. Thank you all for your patience.
> _*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]
> [/CENTER]


Thank you bro! Hope all is well over there!


----------



## Derko1

Munaim! Thank you so much for telling me how to do offset... I switched from fixed to offset and to LLC level 2 and my crashing issues in The Run are GONE! I will reseat my HS now and will hopefully post tomorrow my entry to the club.









I would like to suggest you post how to figure out the offset in your guide. I'm sure that others will benefit from it too.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CloudX*
> 
> Thank you bro! Hope all is well over there!


Everything is fine thanks, Just been a little busy lately, what about yourself?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Munaim! Thank you so much for telling me how to do offset... I switched from fixed to offset and to LLC level 2 and my crashing issues in The Run are GONE! I will reseat my HS now and will hopefully post tomorrow my entry to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to suggest you post how to figure out the offset in your guide. I'm sure that others will benefit from it too.


No problem, glad to be of assistance. Yeah I think you're right, will add it to my guide in a sec









*EDIT:*

Done









*Here's my quick little sandy guide:*
Quote:


> The only things will that will require multiple changes are the vccio (VTT), PLL voltage and vcore, refer to this:
> 
> Set the whole thing to stock and start again. This time only change the RAM to XMP *(STOCK)* and run prime blend for a few mintues to see that your CPU is functioning properly.
> 
> Then comes the task of determining the voltage for the multiplier, but that comes after you find the correct LLC setting for your motherboard. LLC = Load line calibration, it's there to help you eliminate or reduce the vdroop as much as possible. Vdroop is the voltage difference between what you set in the BIOS / UEFI and what you really get under load. You will have to work out which works best for *YOU*. For example, if you set 1.35v in the BIOS and under load during stress testing it's 1.31v and that's HIGH or Level 2 LLC, then you may have to increase the LLC setting to reduce that droop, now depending on how your mobo works it could be like so:
> 
> Level 1 being the highest LLC setting and 5 being the lowest and vice versa. The objective is to keep the voltage under load as controllable as possible *without* it letting it spike. These LLC settings will be different amongst mobo's. For Asus mobo's the Ultra high (75%) LLC seems to work best for when using Manual voltage, however I personally have found using high LLC with offset is a little better, idle voltage is a little higher (can be helpful in preventing those pesky idle bugs) and voltgea fluctuates a little less when under load.
> 
> Then it comes to that task of finding the actual voltage for the overclock. Set the vcore manually to 1.25v, *Leave C1E and Speedsteep enabled and run C3 and C6 on Auto if you can, if not leave them enabled. Also leave Spread spectrum enabled, if you find that it disrupts the BCLK in CPU-Z then just disable it*.
> 
> Additional settings that you need to change from the get go, but won't need to be changed afterwards:
> 
> Can be found under advanced settings/cpu configuration:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asus Mobo's*
> CPU Current Capability - *140%*
> Phase and Duty Control - *Extreme*
> EPU Power saving - *Disabled*
> VRM Frequency - *Manual - 350*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Asrock Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power - *Manual*
> Short Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> Core current Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Biostar Mobo's*
> CPU Core Current max (AMP) - *150*
> Power Limit Value 1 & 2 - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Zotac Mobo's*
> Turbo Boost Power Max - *250*
> Turbo Boost Short Power Max - *250*
> IA Core current (AMP) - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Gigabyte Mobo's*
> Turbo Power Limit - *200*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *For MSI Mobo's*
> Short Duration Power Limit- *250*
> Long Duration Power Limit - *250*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPU PLL Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones (46x+)) doesn't boot into windows.
> 
> This should be a stepping stone to get your rig stable. With those settings you will eventually get to the point where you're stable or nearing stability.
> 
> *Set the multi to 45 and the vcore to 1.25v and increase the vcore each time after you stress test*, run a quick custom prime with these FFTs (1344 & 1792) like THIS and *go back and change the vcore accordingly*, bump it by one not big jumps and that goes for PLL and VCCIO (VTT) and VCORE!!!
> 
> *Work your way up* from there, increase multiplier and test with prime blend, if it fails, increase the voltage or continue increasing the multiplier until you are satisfied with the temps.
> 
> Just a note: The custom FFT's are not that consistant, making them not all that reliable, however if it works for you, then that's great. What I mean by inconsistant, is that it may pass once with the same settings but may fail the exact same run second time round. In that instance I will recommend you to run a standard blend test to *find* your overclock, using intervals of 15/30mins. This duration will increase when you're nearing stability. This is a lenthy process, one that takes time and patience, make sure your up to the task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When nearing stability* ie. lasting a couple hours or little more in prime blend and it fails, you could try a couple of things like tweaking the PLL and VCCIO (QPI/VTT).
> 
> When RAM is at stock (for example, around 1.5v and 1600mhz) increasing the the VCCIO can help general stability when overclocking the cpu, usually between stock and 1.125v. If you're overclocking RAM then increasing it further might help.
> 
> PLL voltage between 1.5v - 1.7v could also help.
> 
> Just a small reminder, don't think more voltage = more stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When changing any values in the BIOS / UEFI, start low or stock and work your way up in small increments.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, I have been testing the PLL voltage further and found something quite amazing. With my current stable settings including the PLL voltage around 1.7v was stable as you can see from my submission to the club. For the last 10days or so I tried messing around with the PLL, I dropped it down to 1.4v and started going up, I kept on receiving the Error 124 up until I reached 1.55v and it passed both the 1344 and 1792 test along with a few hours of prime blend. My sweet spot is at 1.55v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here are the additionl info regarding PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA: READ BSOD 124 / IDLE Freezing on Sandy? & THIS (scroll down a little to the *~*IMPORTANT TIPS & FINDINGS*~* section*
> 
> Head over to the *Sandy Stable Club* for more info and tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, BSOD Error code 101 is usually refered to the vcore being too low, Error 124 can also be vcore, VTT (VCCIO) or even PLL voltage being to high or too low.
> 
> *Offset*
> 
> Once you have 'found' your desired overclock, assuming you have followed the guide above, you should be using manual voltage and the correct level of LLC to determine and eliminate the vdroop as much as possible, then all you do is the following:
> 
> Once you know what vcore you require under load, using cpu-z you can work out the offset by using the VID. When running your cpu under load to read vcore, you can do the same to read the VID. That can be achieved by running prime with cpu-z and realtemp. The difference between the load voltage in cpu-z and the VID you see in realtemp is the offset amount you're looking for.
> 
> For example if your VID is 1.3875 under load and your cpu-z vcore under load is 1.4275, the offset will be a positive amount from the VID, so it'll be +0.040 (1.3875 + 0.040 = 1.4275)
> 
> If the VID is 1.3875 and your cpu-z vcore is lower, say 1.3675, the offset will be a negative value of from the VID, which is -0.020 (1.3875 - 0.020 = 1.3675)
> 
> That's all there is to it, if you have issue's with offset like idle / random BSOD's please refer to the many links available in the Stable club or in my Sig.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheOctane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOctane*
> 
> Hey guys...First attempt at a stable OC of 4.5 GHz on my i7-2600K. I use a Thermalright Silver Arrow for cooling
> Is this all I need?
> 
> SandyStable.png 720k .png file


Hey OP, Not sure if i got missed or if i missed something as proof.

Please let me know if there was anything else you needed.

I had 12+ hours on Prime normal blend
CPU-Z
Real Temp up
Notepad
Asus Suit II to show Vcore and other stuff as well

The pic is attached...

please advise


----------



## Molybdenum

4.4 GHz with custom blend


Couple questions though. I have spread spectrum disabled but my bclk is still 99.8 MHz, is that a problem/bad sign? And my bios is set to 1.330 V, but at idle cpu-z says 1.320 V, then drops to 1.312 V during prime95. Is that an issue?


----------



## munaim1

@ TheOctane

You're using the wrong version of Realtemp. Please refer to the rules of the club.

@Molybdenum

I'll add you in a moment, screenshot is perfect. Thank you for contributing to the club









To answer your questions, I've heard that with some MSI mobo's that even disabling spreadspectrum does nothing for the bclk, it may require a BIOS update. the voltage dropping during load is referred to as vdroop which is perfectly normal. LLC controls are there to combat that vdroop as much as possible and keep the voltage under load the same as what you set in the BIOS.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TheOctane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> @ TheOctane
> You're using the wrong version of Realtemp. Please refer to the rules of the club.
> @Molybdenum
> I'll add you in a moment, screenshot is perfect. Thank you for contributing to the club


I am not one to argue, I will download your specified version and rerun the test but I do want to point out a notable issue:

"REALTEMP 3.67+ ONLY!!"

The "3.67+" is clearly mistakable to mean 3.67 or newer as the other version requirements for software does not require a specific (earlier) version...

The "ONLY" section i perceived to mean that we are only to use CPUZ and REALTEMP as monitoring software as the + at the end would suggest multiple version options.

And the guy you included in the reply to me was using the wrong version as well but gets in?


----------



## Derko1

So I am able to boot into windows at 5GHz. It takes 1.46v and my temps are out of control, peak into the 90s. So I guess I won't be able to try to go that high until I get my water cooling set up. I'm so happy with the chip though! I'm happy at the 4.8 I was able to get to.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOctane*
> 
> Hey OP, Not sure if i got missed or if i missed something as proof.
> Please let me know if there was anything else you needed.
> I had 12+ hours on Prime normal blend
> CPU-Z
> Real Temp up
> Notepad
> Asus Suit II to show Vcore and other stuff as well
> The pic is attached...
> please advise


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOctane*
> 
> Hey guys...First attempt at a stable OC of 4.5 GHz on my i7-2600K. I use a Thermalright Silver Arrow for cooling
> Is this all I need?
> 
> SandyStable.png 720k .png file


your first worker failed after 6 1/2 hours and your realtemp is showing 89.5% load...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOctane*
> 
> I am not one to argue, I will download your specified version and rerun the test but I do want to point out a notable issue:
> "REALTEMP 3.67+ ONLY!!"
> The "3.67+" is clearly mistakable to mean 3.67 or newer as the other version requirements for software does not require a specific (earlier) version...
> The "ONLY" section i perceived to mean that we are only to use CPUZ and REALTEMP as monitoring software as the + at the end would suggest multiple version options.
> And the guy you included in the reply to me was using the wrong version as well but gets in?


i think he meant that youre using the wrong version of realtemp - theres realtemp and theres realtemp GT.


----------



## crondable

Here's my second submission, now up to 4.5. I'll probably sit tight here until I get a better cooling setup of some sort, be it water or better case fans.


----------



## TheOctane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> your first worker failed after 6 1/2 hours and your realtemp is showing 89.5% load...
> i think he meant that youre using the wrong version of realtemp - theres realtemp and theres realtemp GT.


Thank you for elaborating. Your reasoning makes more sense. Also since worker 1 stopped... The load would go down.

Time for more Vcore I guess:thumb:


----------



## Don320ZA

My first submission of 4.8 stable.







Thanks to everyone for the guidance.


----------



## Derko1

So I turned off the restart at BSOD... so I could see what BSOD I am getting.

This is my issue:

0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)

Is there anyway to fix this? I have 2 6870s in CF. What is the IOH voltage setting in my board and how much should I put it up?


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I turned off the restart at BSOD... so I could see what BSOD I am getting.
> This is my issue:
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> Is there anyway to fix this? I have 2 6870s in CF. What is the IOH voltage setting in my board and how much should I put it up?


did a little research on that and it seems more like a driver issue. Maybe try a different driver for your GPUs.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> did a little research on that and it seems more like a driver issue. Maybe try a different driver for your GPUs.


I actually found some info where someone suggested to up the voltage of igpu... to +50mv. I did and I still have not crashed. Hopefully that will resolve it. I couldn't get more than about 20min in a game before... right now I got about 40 so far and it's been fine.

If it does it again I will try a different driver. I am using the 12.1 preview driver since it gives me the best performance in Skyrim.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crondable*
> 
> 
> Here's my second submission, now up to 4.5. I'll probably sit tight here until I get a better cooling setup of some sort, be it water or better case fans.


Nice although your only at 8 hours for a re-submission (not that you cant make 12 easily) But you are doing great on voltage, I'd like to think you can hit 4.8 pretty easily. You must have a warmer room temp than usual. The hyper 212 is good up to 5.0 considering you have a 65-70F room temp IMO. Just add a 2nd fan to your 212 for a push/pull config.


----------



## crondable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Nice although your only at 8 hours for a re-submission (not that you cant make 12 easily) But you are doing great on voltage, I'd like to think you can hit 4.8 pretty easily. You must have a warmer room temp than usual. The hyper 212 is good up to 5.0 considering you have a 65-70F room temp IMO. Just add a 2nd fan to your 212 for a push/pull config.


Oh yeah, could have easily hit 12, but didn't feel like waiting around another 4 hours. Skyrim was calling me! I am very happy with my voltages, seems I got a decent chip. I do have a warmer room, I live in AZ and I have the hottest room in the house. I'll be ordering another intake fan for my HAF 922 and a second fan for push/pull here shortly, so I'll shoot for 4.8 then.


----------



## Derko1

I still keep getting BSOD'd and have the game crash randomly...









Anyone have any ideas on anything?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I still keep getting BSOD'd and have the game crash randomly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on anything?


I'm not familiar with your entire story but download Bluescreenview http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21443979/bluescreenview.zip and run it (don't need to install) It will pull up all your BSOD's from C:/Windows/Minidump. Scroll right to see what driver(s) is causing your problems. Maybe report back with a screenshot


----------



## NARF

Hi,

I did several prime runs in the last few days.
Multi-Offset-vCore (BIOS)-LLC
43 | -0.040 | 1.264 | 5 | Spread Spectrum enabled --> BSOD x101 after 2h
43 | -0.030 | 1.272 | 5 | Spread Spectrum enabled --> one worker got an error after a few hours, the others were working 10h+
43 | -0.020 | 1.288 | 5 | Spread Spectrum disabled --> BSOD x124

I'm wondering why I get an error with offset -0.030V but a BSOD x124 with a little bit more vcore.
I disabled spread spectrum, because from what I've heard, its just for Intel to pass a test or emission rule or sth.
So it modulates the frequencies between 99.8-100.2.
With that knowledge I decided it should be turned off, because all it could cause are instabilities.
Am I wrong with this?

Now I want to fix the BSOD x124. My PPL Voltage is at 1.712V.
What would you say, just increase/decrease the PLL Voltage or could this be related to spread spectrum?

Thank you in advance

P.S.: I never got a single BSOD when I wasn't sress testing. Games, youtube 4K videos, extracting massive rar archives, rendering stuff with Cinema4D, [email protected], etc.
Could 12hours of prime be a bit overkill? Why aren't 4h ok?


----------



## Gugus03

Hello guys,

Im trying to OC my brand new 2700k, but i can't seem to get 4.6 stable, it always fails after 13-14min of linx avx with 14gb of ram (i have 16)
EDIT: when i mean fails, i mean it stops with error, but no bsod.

Tried runnning ram @ 1333, exact same.
PLL Overvolt on/off : same
VRM 350
Phase/duty Extreme
CPU currect cap 100-140% : SAME
Vcore offset +0.035 LLC HIGH (tried medium and +0.45, SAME)

DRAM 1.5v-1.6v SAME
VCCIO 1.15
CPU PLL 1.7

rest is auto
4.7 and 4.8 ghz would fail too after a few minutes of Linx avx
C1 auto, C3C6 disabled, IVT enabled, EIST enabled

Im disapointed, I had before a 2500k that i couldnt get stable past 4.4 at 1.38...

MB P8Z68 pro gen 3
RAM: corsair vengeance LP 1600 4*4

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Catscratch

NARF:
Did you try + offset ? I don't think 4300 needs PLL or anything special/extreme. 4500 is near border to ramp up other things but 4300 should be easy. I'm mostly stable with +0.030 offset, LLC Auto, PLL Auto, Phase Control Optimised(I dunno if you have this), VRM Freq(Auto=300). 0.030 makes it between 1.29-1.31v under load with LLC on auto.


----------



## NARF

Catscratch:
When I set the offset to +0.030 I get a vcore of minimum 1.336V with LLC on max.
When I decrease the lvl of LLC it increases the voltage, so your suggestion couldn't work for me.
Also BSOD x124 often occurs when PLL Voltage is either too high or too low.
But thanks for the help anyways.

My Ram voltage according to the manufacturer is 1.5V, but in BIOS I can only set it to 1.495V or 1.545V.
Could 1.495V cause instabilities during a blend test?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I'm not familiar with your entire story but download Bluescreenview http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21443979/bluescreenview.zip and run it (don't need to install) It will pull up all your BSOD's from C:/Windows/Minidump. Scroll right to see what driver(s) is causing your problems. Maybe report back with a screenshot


It's due to the ATI driver... it stops responding... crashes the game and then the 116 bsod comes on. I actually saw another suggestion to disable radeonpro... with NFS The Run to be specific and I was able to play for a lot longer than before. So I'm not sure now if that is what was causing it. If it had anything to do with the OC... I set my VTT to 1.15v... so could have been that too.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> Catscratch:
> When I set the offset to +0.030 I get a vcore of minimum 1.336V with LLC on max.
> When I decrease the lvl of LLC it increases the voltage, so your suggestion couldn't work for me.
> Also BSOD x124 often occurs when PLL Voltage is either too high or too low.
> But thanks for the help anyways.
> My Ram voltage according to the manufacturer is 1.5V, but in BIOS I can only set it to 1.495V or 1.545V.
> Could 1.495V cause instabilities during a blend test?


You'll have to test ram with memtest86 to learn that.

If +0.030 with LLC on max gives you 1.336 minimum, did you try other combinations like Offset with 0.010 or even auto ? Does 1.336v give you BSODs ?


----------



## NARF

Thanks, will run memtest later to determine if the dram voltage is causing trouble.

With all the testing I did in the last 2 weeks, I think +0.010 offset would be too high for a Multi of 43.
Before that I will slighty increase it to -0.015 and then step by step.
The thing I found odd is, that I'm getting only one prime error with offset -0.030.
But with offset -0.020 I get a BSOD (x124).
So from that results I normally would think the BSOD means more instability, or am I wrong?
With that things in mind I think I should change the PLL, especially because the BSOD is 124.
Or is this the wrong approach?


----------



## crazyreefa

here's mine again, same overclock but with a lower vcore this time


----------



## jmcosta

thanks guys for all tips and guide's


----------



## munaim1

@

*Molybdenum* - Added
*Don320ZA* - Added
*crazyreefa* - updated submission
*jmcosta* - Added

Thank you all for contributing to the thread. Also a big welcome to the new comers jmcosta and Don320ZA.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 290 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## Buckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> It's due to the ATI driver... it stops responding... crashes the game and then the 116 bsod comes on. I actually saw another suggestion to disable radeonpro... with NFS The Run to be specific and I was able to play for a lot longer than before. So I'm not sure now if that is what was causing it. If it had anything to do with the OC... I set my VTT to 1.15v... so could have been that too.


Have you tried updating the SSD firmware, could be that causing the freezing.


----------



## NARF

After a few nights of testing I finally got it stable @4.3Ghz.
My mainboard is an ASRock Z68 Pro 3 with the following settings:
Multi 43, Offset -0.040, LLC 4, resulting in 1.288V in BIOS.
Spread Spectrum disabled, C3 and C6 states disabled.
The vCore under load is 1.264-1.288V (CPUZ).
As soon as I find my usb stick I'll post some BIOS screens.

Thanks for the help







, going for a lower voltage or a higher multi next.


----------



## mumulable

Thanks all of you guy.

Because o your tips, Now I'm able to overclock to 4.7 and stable!!

THX A LOT:thumb:


----------



## Andstraus

Here we are. 2500K @ 4.6Ghz Ran Prime65 Blend for 18 Hours and 29 minutes. My goal hopefully is 5Ghz Stable.


----------



## atibbo69

Hey guys, my goal is to run 4.5ghz 24/7 stable on my 2500k

I have an ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3

I set vcore to 1.310V

and my VID in real temp says 1.3711

Then I switched to offset mode and put minus 0.030

VID stayed the same and my voltage in CPU-Z says 1.336

are these numbers too high?


----------



## crazyreefa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Hey guys, my goal is to run 4.5ghz 24/7 stable on my 2500k
> I have an ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
> I set vcore to 1.310V
> and my VID in real temp says 1.3711
> Then I switched to offset mode and put minus 0.030
> VID stayed the same and my voltage in CPU-Z says 1.336
> are these numbers too high?


Your vcore is fine


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyreefa*
> 
> Your vcore is fine


My vid's not too high?


----------



## crazyreefa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> My vid's not too high?


Should be okay. I run my 2500k at 4.7 ghz, its 1.280 vcore and 1.4 vid


----------



## gceclifton

Tadaaaaaa! Took me a while though! I put the PLL at the, kinda recommended, 1.55v and only really had to adjust the vcore after that...


----------



## krisco65

Well I was going to try and join this club but I felt that I wanted to join at 5ghz. However in order to get 4.9ghz to be stable I am already at 1.49vcore. I suppose I just got a bad chip


----------



## gceclifton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisco65*
> 
> Well I was going to try and join this club but I felt that I wanted to join at 5ghz. However in order to get 4.9ghz to be stable I am already at 1.49vcore. I suppose I just got a bad chip


Feel your pain. I'm running 4.8Ghz at 1.43v with the temps maxing at 85C - That's as far as I'm willing to go on temps seeing as it will be folding most of its life. With current cooling, 4.8Ghz is my max


----------



## A14M3D

I unfortunately read the rules a little late and put in what i thought was relevant...
seems to show everything though.
first screenie is of it under load, and second is to just show the amount of time as an extra approval really with the duration being shown in P95
it is my sig rig, hope its good enough...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gceclifton*
> 
> Feel your pain. I'm running 4.8Ghz at 1.43v with the temps maxing at 85C - That's as far as I'm willing to go on temps seeing as it will be folding most of its life. With current cooling, 4.8Ghz is my max


I'm on the same boat. Are you able to get into Windows at 4.9 with the same vcore? I can boot up to 5.0 and 1.43... but crashes and won't boot afterwards. Same for 4.9.


----------



## krisco65

Whats interesting though is that at 4.9ghz and 1.49vcore my max temps were only 72 degrees. I almost feel like bumping the vcore to 1.52 and see if I can get 5ghz stable and see what the temps are like.


----------



## maz0r

I've been struggling for a while with my Gigabyte Z68-A-D3-B3 board, which has been stable at 4.5 for months.

I made a little bit of a discovery/ breakthrough this morning after spending several months struggling to push past 4.5Ghz on this budget Z68 Board.

I'd followed multiple guides with varying results. with even hitting 5.0ghz briefly before a BSOD caused auto recovery on the board to wipe my settings. Eventually with a lot of tweaking and some help from BWG, I managed to push to 4.6, but it wouldn't go higher despite numerous voltage tweaks etc.

Then I found something really strange because the Bios was showing 50x as the multiplier but posted at 46x irrespective of this.
After searching Google like a madman and finding nothing (people with this board beyond 4.5Ghz with a 2500k are thin on the ground.) I stumbled across a solution to my problem, for some strange reason the multiplier would not go above whatever Turbo had been set too DESPITE Turbo being disabled. I tried setting it back to Auto and disabling the turbo feature again but it still wouldn't post beyond a 45x multi. So I tried 48x multi in turbo and disabled it again and presto its booted without an issue.

I intend to run 24/7 at 4.8Ghz with the machine folding when not in use for gaming currently doing a 12hour Prime custom blend with 75% ram.
Although some tweaking may still be needed needed as it failed the first one run after only 35mins, v core offset has been adjusted to hopefully cover this off.


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyreefa*
> 
> Should be okay. I run my 2500k at 4.7 ghz, its 1.280 vcore and 1.4 vid


I can't even get mine to stay at 4.5 ghz with 1.320 vcore... How did you do that


----------



## nismofreak

Hey munaim1! Here are my screenshots of my *BIOS* of my 4.85 OC stable run.


----------



## Raptor87

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Here's my 2nd P95 Blend. In the first one I ran yesterday apparently P95 was not activated in admin mode...UAC Strikes again! Anyways, the new one had lower temps and was under load for the same amount of time.


----------



## WhatTheHeo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






On a Pz68 PRO/GEN3 board. Pretty decent but gets unstable when going over 5GHz however


----------



## djgizmo

Here some screen shots of my BIOS.

2600k on a Asus Gene-Z - Still working to get it Prime stable at 4.6. (stable for 8 hours in prime so far)


----------



## epsilon777

My first attempt at an OC was a mild one. I started with a mild oc of 4.5ghz (fixed voltage) and now have it 16 hours stable.

1.32.png 912k .png file



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






At this point I'm not sure if I should find my sweet spot for VTT / PLL (both currently set to auto) or if I should go for a 4.7/4.8 oc. Any recommendations?

This is my first time OC in several years, my last OC was on the 775 Socket.
Bios Settings for 4.5ghz

120122151854.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120122151835.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120122151851.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120122151859.BMP 2304k .BMP file


----------



## TahoeDust

Looks like you have lots headroom in the temps department. I say crank it up until you start to cringe then back it of a multi...lol


----------



## atibbo69

Will over clocking my 2500k give me any performance in the gaming department?
Don't really care about bragging rights I just want better performance in games.


----------



## marbleduck

Four hours of Primey, and THEN I BSOD. Why does it take so long for me to bluescreen? Why do I have four hours of just fine?

Also, it's a x101 error code. More vCore, but I'm already pushing it with .160 (or something liek that) voltage offset. I get to 1.48V with one thread, 1.43V with all 8 threads


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> Will over clocking my 2500k give me any performance in the gaming department?
> Don't really care about bragging rights I just want better performance in games.


Well does a wild bear [email protected]@ in the woods


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> Four hours of Primey, and THEN I BSOD. Why does it take so long for me to bluescreen? Why do I have four hours of just fine?
> Also, it's a x101 error code. More vCore, but I'm already pushing it with .160 (or something liek that) voltage offset. I get to 1.48V with one thread, 1.43V with all 8 threads


Here is a tip I found somewhere here (can't find the link) in regards to using Prime95 and a starting point without running 3hrs to fail.

Set to custom set FFTs to Min-1344 & Max-1344 set ram to 80-90 percent of your ram (I have 8gig so I set it to 6500) set time to 1 minute if it passed 20-30 minutes. I than run FFTs min-1792 & Max-1792 same ram & time for another 20 to 30 minutes, if all goes well than on to 12hrs blend with ram set the same.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777*
> 
> My first attempt at an OC was a mild one. I started with a mild oc of 4.5ghz (fixed voltage) and now have it 16 hours stable.
> 
> 1.32.png 912k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I'm not sure if I should find my sweet spot for VTT / PLL (both currently set to auto) or if I should go for a 4.7/4.8 oc. Any recommendations?
> This is my first time OC in several years, my last OC was on the 775 Socket.
> Bios Settings for 4.5ghz
> ***snip***


Hey epsilon777, what was your methodology for applying your thermal paste? I have a ASRock E7 G3 and the Noctua D14. At the same CPU voltage, I am running 6C hotter than your hottest core.

Thanks for any info. (Sorry, I don't mean to be off topic)


----------



## electroz

Here's my submission.


----------



## epsilon777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Hey epsilon777, what was your methodology for applying your thermal paste? I have a ASRock E7 G3 and the Noctua D14. At the same CPU voltage, I am running 6C hotter than your hottest core.
> Thanks for any info. (Sorry, I don't mean to be off topic)


Did you use the thermal paste that came with the Noctua? I used a different paste, Arctic MX 4. When applying, I placed a pea sized ball in the center and then installed the HSF. I'm using the stock fans at stock rates; I did not install the silencer that came with the fans. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mobo

Just under 14 hours so far:



Will update shortly with BIOS settings


----------



## Wr3tch3d

Hoping to be member of this club soon. Got my i5 2500k stable in prime 95 for 4 hours at 4.9ghz but then BSOD 101. After a weekend of trying to get it stable, and reaching temps I wasn't comfortable with... I guess i will settle for 4.8ghz. Hope to post results in 12 hours!


----------



## munaim1

Spreadsheet finally updated. Apologies to those who'v had to wait a little longer, I did have to go through quite a few entries. Anyway welcome to all and a big thank you for contributing to this thread.









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]


----------



## Mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Spreadsheet finally updated. Apologies to those who'v had to wait a little longer, I did have to go through quite a few entries. Anyway welcome to all and a big thank you for contributing to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]
> [/CENTER]


Thanks!


----------



## NARF

Thank you for adding me to the club.
Here is my new overclock.

Next step:
Going for 4500!

Thanks for the help, this thread is really useful.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Hey epsilon777, what was your methodology for applying your thermal paste? I have a ASRock E7 G3 and the Noctua D14. At the same CPU voltage, I am running 6C hotter than your hottest core.
> Thanks for any info. (Sorry, I don't mean to be off topic)
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use the thermal paste that came with the Noctua? I used a different paste, Arctic MX 4. When applying, I placed a pea sized ball in the center and then installed the HSF. I'm using the stock fans at stock rates; I did not install the silencer that came with the fans. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I did use the stock TIM that came with the D14 and I used the pea method. Thanks so much for responding. I know what I'm buying next for my rig! :thumbs:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mobo*
> 
> Just under 14 hours so far:
> 
> Will update shortly with BIOS settings


26 hours!


----------



## Jayjr1105

We have similar chips. I went 16+ hours @ 4.5 1.32v


----------



## Mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> We have similar chips. I went 16+ hours @ 4.5 1.32v


Cool. This came after a lot of tweaking to get it past 8 hours. FFT length 3584K was a stumbling block for a while but after raising the VRM freq to 400 it's been good (also switched from XMP profile to manual settings, can't remember if that was before or after though).


----------



## griffulas

6hrs in, halfway there


----------



## AeroZ

Seems that the CPU degrading process is pretty quick. I was playing around with 4.8Ghz one day but didn't get it stable with reasonable voltage/temps so I went back to my previously saved 4.6Ghz setup. Ran prime blend and got BSOD few hours later. Also tried my previously saved 4.7Ghz stable settings and same story - BSOD.


----------



## Wr3tch3d

Finally made it! ALMOST had 4.9ghz but ran short in the stress test by a couple hours. OH well, I'll settle for 4.8.


----------



## griffulas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griffulas*
> 
> 6hrs in, halfway there


update 6hrs later i made it!


----------



## Bouf0010

About 7hrs in, this is the longest ive made it on 5ghz - great temps so far so i dont think ill have any issues getting to 12+ hours!


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 300 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 Members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*As mentioned above, I really appreciate all the hard work and dedication that it has taken for some of you to get your system stable, along with the member's on here who are are extremely helpful. Apologies as I have not been as active as I use to be in this thread, mainly because of my new role and 'duties', however, I will take the time to respond now and again whenever I can. Thanks again







*


----------



## Derko1

Where can we see these spread sheets? Awesome job BTW!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Where can we see these spread sheets? Awesome job BTW!


First page of the thread.


----------



## Mobo

50 hours (time to give the computer some rest)


Settings:


----------



## krisco65

I noticed on the first page of this thread a remark saying, "if you need help getting stable, ask here!?" So here I am, asking for some help









Right now it is taking me 1.47vcore to make 4.8ghz stable and pass the requirements for the "sandy stable club". However I would like to make my submission at 5ghz but I am having some issues getting there. I have narrowed it down to either my specific chip is bad or I am not as intelligent about this as I thought I was.

I have messed around with the LLC level as well as the VTT and PLL voltage. I have tried numerous things but I am really not sure exactly what to shoot for. I am happy with 4.8ghz as my 24/7 for gaming etc, but I would like to post up a 5ghz for 12 hours at least once.

Whatever information you would like let me know and I will post it up here. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Wr3tch3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisco65*
> 
> I noticed on the first page of this thread a remark saying, "if you need help getting stable, ask here!?" So here I am, asking for some help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it is taking me 1.47vcore to make 4.8ghz stable and pass the requirements for the "sandy stable club". However I would like to make my submission at 5ghz but I am having some issues getting there. I have narrowed it down to either my specific chip is bad or I am not as intelligent about this as I thought I was.
> I have messed around with the LLC level as well as the VTT and PLL voltage. I have tried numerous things but I am really not sure exactly what to shoot for. I am happy with 4.8ghz as my 24/7 for gaming etc, but I would like to post up a 5ghz for 12 hours at least once.
> Whatever information you would like let me know and I will post it up here. Thanks for any help in advance.


Sorry I have no "tips" for you but I've got my 2500k at 4.8ghz with 1.44 vcore and I tried for an entire weekend just trying to get it to 4.9ghz. I did the same thing as you were saying with messing around with vcore, VTT and PLL and i had no luck. It kept giving me BSOD 101 and failing prime 95. Bottom line is it sounds like our chips are very similar with being same ghz and very close voltages so I wish you luck with reaching 5. You do have a better cooler than me so hopefully someone can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## krisco65

Which somewhat intrigues me bacause at 4.8ghz my temps are pretty low. Id venture to say that peak temps at 5ghz for me would be around 80 degrees, but I dont know how much voltage that is going to take.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisco65*
> 
> Which somewhat intrigues me bacause at 4.8ghz my temps are pretty low. Id venture to say that peak temps at 5ghz for me would be around 80 degrees, but I dont know how much voltage that is going to take.


Easy way to know is to simply up the voltage until you're able to boot into windows. Then run Prime95 with custom 1344 & 1792 tests at 1 minute for 30 min each. Then see if you can do the 12 hours of blend.

I am able to do 4.8ghz at 1.42v, stable. But my temps are pretty high, in the upper 70s. I am able to do 4.9 at 1.45 and 5.0 at 1.47... but at that point within the first minute my temps shoot up to the low 90s. So I can't continue testing to see if it's stable.

So I would say to simply keep upping the voltage up to where you feel comfortable. Since 101 BSODs seem to mean specifically that you need more vcore.


----------



## krisco65

First a note Derko, we have almost the exact same computer lol.

Anyways, when you say 1344 & 1792 do you mean max FFT size or...?


----------



## griffulas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisco65*
> 
> I noticed on the first page of this thread a remark saying, "if you need help getting stable, ask here!?" So here I am, asking for some help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it is taking me 1.47vcore to make 4.8ghz stable and pass the requirements for the "sandy stable club". However I would like to make my submission at 5ghz but I am having some issues getting there. I have narrowed it down to either my specific chip is bad or I am not as intelligent about this as I thought I was.
> I have messed around with the LLC level as well as the VTT and PLL voltage. I have tried numerous things but I am really not sure exactly what to shoot for. I am happy with 4.8ghz as my 24/7 for gaming etc, but I would like to post up a 5ghz for 12 hours at least once.
> Whatever information you would like let me know and I will post it up here. Thanks for any help in advance.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-for-sandybridge-asrock-motherboards
this guide helped me get from 4.8 to 5ghz with and i see you have a similar board i was using LLC 1 went to LLC 2 made a big difference in stability also i found 1.7 to be the sweet spot for my chips PLL so i would try this area if your getting x124 issues also because of how weird 1344 and 1792 test can be i jump right into custom blend test and watch temps


----------



## kevindd992002

LLC2 is the equivalent of Ultra High in ASUS boards?


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Submission!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thank you for contributing to the thread and welcome to the club. I will update the spreadsheet in a moment,


It doesn't look like I've been added to the list yet. I sorted every which way, and I just don't see it. Forgive me if I have missed it.


----------



## munaim1

Apologies, it does seem like I have missed a couple entries, however I've just added them so should be available in the next minute or so.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 300 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## Antipathy

Thanks!

And also, thanks for everything that you do for this club and community, munaim1. I can't tell you how many of your posts I've read and how much they've helped me.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisco65*
> 
> First a note Derko, we have almost the exact same computer lol.
> Anyways, when you say 1344 & 1792 do you mean max FFT size or...?


Min and max size with on both 1344 and then a different one running 1792 for both min and max size.


----------



## mikelloay08

Hey there guys!....just want to get your opion on my Gaming Rig OC to 4.7ghz with asus p8z68-v pro MoBo


----------



## mikelloay08

opinion*


----------



## NARF

@munaim1:

When I go to the spreadsheet to lock at my entries, I only see my 4.4Ghz entry when I scroll down.
But when I click on "sort by overclock" or sort by anything else, it only shows me only my old 4.3Ghz entry.
Is there something wrong with the my browser or did you maybe mixup something?

Also here are my BIOS Screens for 4.3Ghz:




For 4.4Ghz I only changed Multi to 44 and Offset to -0.010V.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Clear your cache maybe.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And also, thanks for everything that you do for this club and community, munaim1. I can't tell you how many of your posts I've read and how much they've helped me.


You're most welcome, really appreciate the kind words









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikelloay08*
> 
> Hey there guys!....just want to get your opion on my Gaming Rig OC to 4.7ghz with asus p8z68-v pro MoBo


Take a look at the spreadsheet and see how it compares with other's. First glance I would say that's pretty good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> @munaim1:
> 
> When I go to the spreadsheet to lock at my entries, I only see my 4.4Ghz entry when I scroll down.
> But when I click on "sort by overclock" or sort by anything else, it only shows me only my old 4.3Ghz entry.
> Is there something wrong with the my browser or did you maybe mixup something?


Apologies for the confusion, I've sorted that out now. Should be viewable without any issue's.

Thanks.


----------



## NARF

@munaim1

Thanks, everything works fine now.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3tch3d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *krisco65*
> 
> I noticed on the first page of this thread a remark saying, "if you need help getting stable, ask here!?" So here I am, asking for some help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it is taking me 1.47vcore to make 4.8ghz stable and pass the requirements for the "sandy stable club". However I would like to make my submission at 5ghz but I am having some issues getting there. I have narrowed it down to either my specific chip is bad or I am not as intelligent about this as I thought I was.
> I have messed around with the LLC level as well as the VTT and PLL voltage. I have tried numerous things but I am really not sure exactly what to shoot for. I am happy with 4.8ghz as my 24/7 for gaming etc, but I would like to post up a 5ghz for 12 hours at least once.
> Whatever information you would like let me know and I will post it up here. Thanks for any help in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I have no "tips" for you but I've got my 2500k at 4.8ghz with 1.44 vcore and I tried for an entire weekend just trying to get it to 4.9ghz. I did the same thing as you were saying with messing around with vcore, VTT and PLL and i had no luck. It kept giving me BSOD 101 and failing prime 95. Bottom line is it sounds like our chips are very similar with being same ghz and very close voltages so I wish you luck with reaching 5. You do have a better cooler than me so hopefully someone can steer you in the right direction.
Click to expand...

krisco65: Without taking this into a "voltage and temperature" debate, I'd suggest that you're not going to hit 5.0 GHz on your current setup and that you should stick with the 4.8 GHz or even go with a 4.7 GHz clock and reduce your voltage some; those speeds are excellent for gaming and if you're not folding or doing some sort of advanced computational work on your CPU often you're not going to notice the difference between 4.6, 4.7, or 4.8 GHz, let alone 5.0 GHz while gaming. Your video card will have far more impact than your CPU at any 2500K speed above 4.5 GHz.

Wr3tch3d: THe BSOD Error 0x000...101 is almost always an under-voltage error. Again, without getting into a "voltage and temperature" tangent, 1.44 vcore giving BSOD 101s is probably a good indication that you should consider a lower clock speed rather than increasing the voltage although if you're confident that your CPU can handle higher voltage (such as with water cooling) then you could increase the voltage for stability at that clock but that's pushing it past Intel's stated limits for the core...


----------



## wumpus

does this count?



its clearly stable, or it would have crashed.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus*
> 
> does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your picture in a spoiler link to save space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its clearly stable, or it would have crashed.


LOL?


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> LOL?


that's my response to anyone even thinking of running more than an hour of prime or 10 linX/IBT runs


----------



## Wr3tch3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> krisco65: Without taking this into a "voltage and temperature" debate, I'd suggest that you're not going to hit 5.0 GHz on your current setup and that you should stick with the 4.8 GHz or even go with a 4.7 GHz clock and reduce your voltage some; those speeds are excellent for gaming and if you're not folding or doing some sort of advanced computational work on your CPU often you're not going to notice the difference between 4.6, 4.7, or 4.8 GHz, let alone 5.0 GHz while gaming. Your video card will have far more impact than your CPU at any 2500K speed above 4.5 GHz.
> 
> Wr3tch3d: THe BSOD Error 0x000...101 is almost always an _under-voltage_ error. Again, without getting into a "voltage and temperature" tangent, 1.44 vcore giving BSOD 101s is probably a good indication that you should consider a lower clock speed rather than increasing the voltage although if you're confident that your CPU can handle higher voltage (such as with water cooling) then you _could_ increase the voltage for stability at that clock but that's pushing it past Intel's stated limits for the core...


Yea thanks to this thread i determined that the 0x000...101 was "under voltage" error and I did keep bumping it up little by little. But eventually my temps got way to high (90-93c) I knew without any further cooling that 4.9+ghz was just not practical for me. My temps are fine where they sit as is right now and I'm happy with 4.8ghz. And as you said... for gaming 4.6, 4.7, or 4.8 is really no difference. I do fold from time to time tho.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus*
> 
> that's my response to anyone even thinking of running more than an hour of prime or 10 linX/IBT runs


trying to show off are we.. loll this is the SANDY STABLE CLUB GET OUT OF THIS THREAD IF YOUR ''laughing'' at anyone actually ''stress testing'' lolol heres my max multi no blck tune


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krisco65*
> 
> I noticed on the first page of this thread a remark saying, "if you need help getting stable, ask here!?" So here I am, asking for some help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it is taking me 1.47vcore to make 4.8ghz stable and pass the requirements for the "sandy stable club". However I would like to make my submission at 5ghz but I am having some issues getting there. I have narrowed it down to either my specific chip is bad or I am not as intelligent about this as I thought I was.
> I have messed around with the LLC level as well as the VTT and PLL voltage. I have tried numerous things but I am really not sure exactly what to shoot for. I am happy with 4.8ghz as my 24/7 for gaming etc, but I would like to post up a 5ghz for 12 hours at least once.
> Whatever information you would like let me know and I will post it up here. Thanks for any help in advance.


You're not alone .. I have no hints except to tell you what I need; 49 Multi is Blend stable @ 1.53v (this was only 1 hour attempt) and 50 Multi is not blend stable at 1.56v (that's where I stopped trying). So I dropped the volts to 1.52v and now just run it at 49 (games and 3DMark11 are fine with that).


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> LOL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's my response to anyone even thinking of running more than an hour of prime or 10 linX/IBT runs
Click to expand...

I do agree with you about more than 10 linpack or IBT runs. 5 is plenty, for what IBT or Linpack do. It tests your thermal efficiency by giving you maximum heat and it also tests your OC efficiency by giving you maximum power use and a GFlops score. You don't need any more than the default 5 tests (or even 3 tests) to get a handle on those values.

If you don't understand the importance of hitting every FFT that Prime95 blend will throw at your system for at least 15 minutes on each FFT then there's not much point in continuing the discussion.

The purpose of this thread and club is to achieve long-term stability in a high-stress environment and thus gain the confidence that no matter what you throw at your system in terms of applications or gaming that it will "never" crash due to your overclock. I say "never" because there's always a small chance of system failure; we're just reducing the probability of that failure to such a small number that it's practically never going to crash.

I wasn't trying to troll or flame you with my "LOL?" response but the entire point of this thread is to avoid the pitfall of thinking that a single *3DMark* run shows that your CPU stable. If you want to discuss fine-tuning your overclock for maximum computational and thermal efficiency at a specific frequency while having a near-guarantee of never crashing, we can have a good discussion here. If you want to troll the thread and start a debate that 3DMark is "good enough for gaming" then this thread isn't the place to do it.

(edited to add emphasis to 3Dmark)


----------



## jsymack

Here is my 2nd submission~



Finally got it stable @ 4.8. I still don't like the temps for my H100 though. Not sure how all you guys get such nice temps on yours but mine seems to always hit mid-high 70's ...and now low 80's. I've gone through 3 different H100's (RMA) because of firmware issues but they all seem to give high temps. Case airflow is pretty good...i even added an additional fan in the 5.25 slot to intake more air via a mesh cover.

I tried upping the vcore and see if it would take 4.9 / 5.0 but anything above 1.44 vcore and a worker would eventually fail within an hour or less. Anything higher, my temps get out of control in the 90's!

what else could I adjust to get the system to take 5.0 ghz?

@4.8, my current voltages are
vcore=1.40 *PLL = 1.7 / VCCIO = 1.2 /DRAM = 1.63125*


----------



## Bouf0010

Looks a lot like my settings when i was running @ 4.8Ghz.

For 5.0Ghz i ended up needing 1.496V vcore, lowered my PLL to 1.55V, VCCIO to 1.15V and my dram at 1.65V and i also cranked up my VRM Freq to 500


----------



## Jayjr1105

So when your going for the 4.8-5.0 mark you should start bumping your RAM voltage even if your not OC'ing the RAM?


----------



## Bouf0010

if your ram is stable then dont worry about it, i was just showing you what my settings were


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Why is it no one has entered the club at 5200MHz? Is it not really possible to be 100% stable at that speed? I'm almost finished with my run at 5100MHz which I'll post in a few hours, but I think I can do it. Maybe.... lol.


----------



## Comatosed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Why is it no one has entered the club at 5200MHz? Is it not really possible to be 100% stable at that speed? I'm almost finished with my run at 5100MHz which I'll post in a few hours, but I think I can do it. Maybe.... lol.


Well it must be possible as i have a high VID on my chip, like it takes me 1.52-1.53 to run 5ghz stable and around 1.56/1.57 for 5.2 but the temps for me are in the high 70's which is too high for me to run a stability test for 24 hours but i am sure other people with a lower VID are running at 5.2 but are probably too busy enjoying it to post


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comatosed*
> 
> Well it must be possible as i have a high VID on my chip, like it takes me 1.52-1.53 to run 5ghz stable and around 1.56/1.57 for 5.2 but the temps for me are in the high 70's which is too high for me to run a stability test for 24 hours but i am sure other people with a lower VID are running at 5.2 but are probably too busy enjoying it to post


Lol!

Ok, so what's the best way for me to get a screenshot? I can use Windows Snippet Tool, but Munaim recommends using the OCN attachment tool. I can't however find this thing.


----------



## Comatosed

I use print screen (on keyboard) and paste it into windows paint, works for me.


----------



## mathelm

That does work pretty good..thanks...


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Plz add me! Hope I didn't mess this up.... I think that's everything.

Speed 5100 MHz
Vcore- 1.384 V
Max temp- 68C, 72C, 69C, 67C
CPU- 2500K
Time P95- 12:23:54 (Custom Blend)
Board- Asus P8Z68-V
Memory- 98% in use, 4 GB, 1867 MHz


----------



## mathelm

Wow that looks pretty good, and on air too.....


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Does this work?


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Wow that looks pretty good, and on air too.....


Thanks mate! I wanna try for 5.2, but I'd like to get the temps down a few degrees first. 70-72C is as high as I would like to go. I'm gonna experiment with flipping my top exhaust to a cold air intake, since it's very close to the CPU. I have to say though, this cooler is the shiznit! Highly recommended.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> 
> Does this work?


Very nice Chris! What's the Vcore and memory specs?? Great temps too.


----------



## Mackem

OK, I made another attempt at overclocking my 2500K with the Hyper 212 EVO and P8Z68-V/GEN3 motherboard.

I set 'C1E' and 'Speedstep' to Enabled
'C3' and 'C6' set to Auto
AI O.C. Tuner set to Manual
Turbo Ration set to By All Cores
By All Cores - 45

CPU Current Capability - 140%
Phase Control & Duty Control - Extreme
EPU Power Save - Disabled
VRM Frequency - Manual - Set to 350
CPU Vcore - Manual - Set to 1.25V

I had CPU-Z, RealTemp and Prime95 open at the time. I put my findings down in a Notepad file:

Idle Voltage - Stock (No OC) - 0.968V
Voltage @ 100% Load - Stock (No OC) - 1.136V
Temps after 15 minutes (1344 P95) - 51-54-51-47
Temps after 15 minutes (1792 P95) - 52-54-51-47

Idle Voltage - 4.5GHz (OC) - 1.128V
Voltage @ 100% Load - 4.5GHz - 1.408V
Temps after 15 minutes (1344 P95) - 70-80-78-71
Temps after 15 minutes (1792 P95) - 79-89-88-81

I'm just trying to figure out where to go from here.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> OK, I made another attempt at overclocking my 2500K with the Hyper 212 EVO and P8Z68-V/GEN3 motherboard.
> I set 'C1E' and 'Speedstep' to Enabled
> 'C3' and 'C6' set to Auto
> AI O.C. Tuner set to Manual
> Turbo Ration set to By All Cores
> By All Cores - 45
> CPU Current Capability - 140%
> Phase Control & Duty Control - Extreme
> EPU Power Save - Disabled
> VRM Frequency - Manual - Set to 350
> CPU Vcore - Manual - Set to 1.25V
> I had CPU-Z, RealTemp and Prime95 open at the time. I put my findings down in a Notepad file:
> Idle Voltage - Stock (No OC) - 0.968V
> Voltage @ 100% Load - Stock (No OC) - 1.136V
> Temps after 15 minutes (1344 P95) - 51-54-51-47
> Temps after 15 minutes (1792 P95) - 52-54-51-47
> Idle Voltage - 4.5GHz (OC) - 1.128V
> Voltage @ 100% Load - 4.5GHz - 1.408V
> Temps after 15 minutes (1344 P95) - 70-80-78-71
> Temps after 15 minutes (1792 P95) - 79-89-88-81
> I'm just trying to figure out where to go from here.


I would expect temps at least 10C cooler. I would ask what the ambient in the room is, and if it's relatively cool you may want to consider re-seating your cooler. Also, are you sure that you can't run at 4.5GHz with less voltage?


----------



## JMattes

I have a problem! Ive been running running primeblend since last night and I just went to add my username on a notepad and closed RealTemp!!

I have the records of prime that keeps track of each pass.. Would that count? Id hate to continue stress testing when I really just want to start folding instead..

Would this be accepted??



Please let me know.. I would hate to re-do the whole thing.. it was at 18hrs..

It says what time prime started running on the main thread! Does that count??

So pissed that I closed real temp before I print screened..


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Very nice Chris! What's the Vcore and memory specs?? Great temps too.


Vcore is set to 1.415, but it tends to run at 1.424 according to CPU-Z. Memory is 2x4 GB, 1600MHz at 9-9-9-24. I didn't adjust the memory though.


----------



## Mackem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> I would expect temps at least 10C cooler. I would ask what the ambient in the room is, and if it's relatively cool you may want to consider re-seating your cooler. Also, are you sure that you can't run at 4.5GHz with less voltage?


It's relatively warm in my room and I have recently just reapplied the thermal paste because I applied too much last time. I set the vcore to 1.25V in the BIOS but under 100% load, CPU-Z was reporting the voltage as 1.408V.


----------



## MooMoo

I need getting my 2500k stable, I get 124 BSOD randomly when playing bf3, I pass 15min 1344&1792 prime stuff

My BIOS settings now:

Ai overclock tuner: Manual
BCLK/PCIE Frequency: 100
Turbo ratio: 46 by per core
Internal PLL overvoltage: Enabled
Memory Frequency: DDR3-1600MHz
EPU power saving mode: Disabled

Load-line calibration: Extreme
VRM Freq: Manual
VRM fixed freq mode: 350
Phase control: Extreme
Duty control: Extreme
CPU Current capability: 140%

CPU voltage: Offset
Offset mode sign: +
CPU offset voltage: 0.035
DRAM voltage: 1.50000
VCCSA voltage: Auto
VCCIO voltage: Auto
CPU PLL voltage: I've messed with this every step from 1.60000 to 1.70000
PCH voltage: Auto
CPU spread spectrum: Enabled

My CPU configuration:

CPU ratio: 25
Intel adaptive thermal monitor: Enabled
Active processor cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute disabled bit: Enabled
Intel virtualization technology: Disabled
Enhanced Intel speedstep technology: Enabled
Turbo mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Auto
CPU C3 report: Disabled (tried this Enabled too)
CPU C6 report: Disabled (tried this Enabled too)

Help would be appreciate


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> I need getting my 2500k stable, I get 124 BSOD randomly when playing bf3, I pass 15min 1344&1792 prime stuff
> My BIOS settings now:
> Ai overclock tuner: Manual
> BCLK/PCIE Frequency: 100
> Turbo ratio: 46 by per core
> Internal PLL overvoltage: Enabled
> Memory Frequency: DDR3-1600MHz
> EPU power saving mode: Disabled
> Load-line calibration: Extreme
> VRM Freq: Manual
> VRM fixed freq mode: 350
> Phase control: Extreme
> Duty control: Extreme
> CPU Current capability: 140%
> CPU voltage: Offset
> Offset mode sign: +
> CPU offset voltage: 0.035
> DRAM voltage: 1.50000
> VCCSA voltage: Auto
> VCCIO voltage: Auto
> CPU PLL voltage: I've messed with this every step from 1.60000 to 1.70000
> PCH voltage: Auto
> CPU spread spectrum: Enabled
> My CPU configuration:
> CPU ratio: 25
> Intel adaptive thermal monitor: Enabled
> Active processor cores: All
> Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
> Execute disabled bit: Enabled
> Intel virtualization technology: Disabled
> Enhanced Intel speedstep technology: Enabled
> Turbo mode: Enabled
> CPU C1E: Auto
> CPU C3 report: Disabled (tried this Enabled too)
> CPU C6 report: Disabled (tried this Enabled too)
> Help would be appreciate


Try bumping up the offset number a little. Maybe .04 - .05. See what that does. Hell, I am running at .1. Going to mess around with it some more next weekend to bring that down.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Try bumping up the offset number a little. Maybe .04 - .05. See what that does. Hell, I am running at .1. Going to mess around with it some more next weekend to bring that down.


Well its already running like 1.432v, and I've tried it with .045 but didnt help and temps were going too high. I think I have to mess with VCCSA, VCCIO and PCH or LLC voltages to get it more stabilized? but dont have idea of voltages of them.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 300 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300+ Members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*As mentioned above, I really appreciate all the hard work and dedication that it has taken for some of you to get your system stable, along with the member's on here who are are extremely helpful. Apologies as I have not been as active as I use to be in this thread, mainly because of my new role and 'duties', however, I will take the time to respond now and again whenever I can. Thanks again







*


----------



## Comatosed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I really appreciate all the hard work and dedication that it has taken for some of you to get your system stable, along with the member's on here who are are extremely helpful. Apologies as I have not been as active as I use to be in this thread, mainly because of my new role and 'duties', however, I will take the time to respond now and again whenever I can. Thanks again


Here, Here as they say but it doesn't surprise me since this is one of the best online communities i have ever been a part off







, ye there are some bad eggs around but they are everywhere no matter where you go.


----------



## munaim1

@ MooMoo

Have a little read at my BSOD 124 thread, be sure that your system is stable before attempting any of the points mentioned in the OP (not just 15mins of those FFT's but a full 12hour at least, GPU drivers, HDD anomalies, the actual game etc). Link to thread is in my sig.


----------



## scorpiontsi

I got the wrong quote but this was to the person who said they didnt think Asus would give unsafe voltage.

LOL try using Asus offset voltage on auto with a multiplier over say 45... Take a look at the voltage. I have a 5ghz overclock using offset voltage. The first time I told it to boot at 5ghz with auto on offset... I got 1.65v. I seriously doubt thats very safe for a 2500k on air cooling. The 5ghz overclock with offset is only 1.45ish


----------



## Mackem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> OK, I made another attempt at overclocking my 2500K with the Hyper 212 EVO and P8Z68-V/GEN3 motherboard.
> I set 'C1E' and 'Speedstep' to Enabled
> 'C3' and 'C6' set to Auto
> AI O.C. Tuner set to Manual
> Turbo Ration set to By All Cores
> By All Cores - 45
> CPU Current Capability - 140%
> Phase Control & Duty Control - Extreme
> EPU Power Save - Disabled
> VRM Frequency - Manual - Set to 350
> CPU Vcore - Manual - Set to 1.25V
> I had CPU-Z, RealTemp and Prime95 open at the time. I put my findings down in a Notepad file:
> Idle Voltage - Stock (No OC) - 0.968V
> Voltage @ 100% Load - Stock (No OC) - 1.136V
> Temps after 15 minutes (1344 P95) - 51-54-51-47
> Temps after 15 minutes (1792 P95) - 52-54-51-47
> Idle Voltage - 4.5GHz (OC) - 1.128V
> Voltage @ 100% Load - 4.5GHz - 1.408V
> Temps after 15 minutes (1344 P95) - 70-80-78-71
> Temps after 15 minutes (1792 P95) - 79-89-88-81
> I'm just trying to figure out where to go from here.


My CPU idles at around 34 degrees Celcius. I'm using the thermal paste that came with the Hyper 212 EVO. I'm just not sure what's wrong. Like I said, I know my rooms quite warm but it shouldn't make my temps under stress go to 85 degress or higher should it?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> OK, I made another attempt at overclocking my 2500K with the Hyper 212 EVO and P8Z68-V/GEN3 motherboard.
> I set 'C1E' and 'Speedstep' to Enabled
> 'C3' and 'C6' set to Auto
> AI O.C. Tuner set to Manual
> Turbo Ration set to By All Cores
> By All Cores - 45
> CPU Current Capability - 140%
> Phase Control & Duty Control - Extreme
> EPU Power Save - Disabled
> VRM Frequency - Manual - Set to 350
> CPU Vcore - Manual - Set to 1.25V
> I had CPU-Z, RealTemp and Prime95 open at the time. I put my findings down in a Notepad file:
> Idle Voltage - Stock (No OC) - 0.968V
> Voltage @ 100% Load - Stock (No OC) - 1.136V
> Temps after 15 minutes (1344 P95) - 51-54-51-47
> Temps after 15 minutes (1792 P95) - 52-54-51-47
> Idle Voltage - 4.5GHz (OC) - 1.128V
> Voltage @ 100% Load - 4.5GHz - 1.408V
> Temps after 15 minutes (1344 P95) - 70-80-78-71
> Temps after 15 minutes (1792 P95) - 79-89-88-81
> I'm just trying to figure out where to go from here.
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU idles at around 34 degrees Celcius. I'm using the thermal paste that came with the Hyper 212 EVO. I'm just not sure what's wrong. Like I said, I know my rooms quite warm but it shouldn't make my temps under stress go to 85 degress or higher should it?
Click to expand...

how did you apply the TIM? HDT coolers like the 212+ require two small lines in between the cooper heatsink on the base of the cooler and that's it, however, I believe the EVO is a flat based cooler with a similar design so I'm not sure if the same principle applies but it won't hurt to try it. Check this out: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=5









Also be sure to remember curing times, AS5 requires upto 200hours whilst newer ones may take less.


----------



## Mackem

Yeah, I just used the stuff that came with the 212 EVO and applied an amount about the size of a grain of rice in the middle of the CPU. I mean my computer is on a carpet and I know that won't help. Also, what does it mean if I set the VCore to 1.295V but under full load, CPU-Z says the voltage is 1.386V? Does this mean I need to upper/lower the voltage or no?


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Yeah, I just used the stuff that came with the 212 EVO and applied an amount about the size of a grain of rice in the middle of the CPU. I mean my computer is on a carpet and I know that won't help. Also, what does it mean if I set the VCore to 1.295V but under full load, CPU-Z says the voltage is 1.386V? Does this mean I need to upper/lower the voltage or no?


I havent seen to many systems that are perfectly accurate. Typically we go into either bios/windows and check the voltage after changing. LLC and several other features allow voltage to increase with load. Thats prefectly normal.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Well its already running like 1.432v, and I've tried it with .045 but didnt help and temps were going too high. I think I have to mess with VCCSA, VCCIO and PCH or LLC voltages to get it more stabilized? but dont have idea of voltages of them.


You might want to re set the cooler. I am only able to get stable with vcore of 1.488V for 4.8 OC. That gives me idle temps around 30C idle (25 with speed step going) and max load at 60 - 63C... You should not go over 80C with any decent cooler, be it air or water, imo.


----------



## ryuji

So, i got my system 12 hour stable at 4.5 ghz blend test, but im not done yet!

I want to fish for my minimum pll voltage/vccio. Decided to start with the pll. and following the suggestion started at 1.4v... but it seems stable  is there an architectural reason why 1.4 is the recommended starting point or should see how low she goes? After i find both sweet spots, ill start going nuts with the multiplier


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i get my sandy stuff next week have the need to upgrade and i think my x58 board or cpu are having issues a couple bsods playing games at settings been stable for years.


----------



## Goof245

New RAM fixed my worker errors, so here's my submission







Can't get voltage any lower than this though, regardless of PLL/Vccio, but stable's stable










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> I got the wrong quote but this was to the person who said they didnt think Asus would give unsafe voltage.
> LOL try using Asus offset voltage on auto with a multiplier over say 45... Take a look at the voltage. I have a 5ghz overclock using offset voltage. The first time I told it to boot at 5ghz with auto on offset... I got 1.65v. I seriously doubt thats very safe for a 2500k on air cooling. The 5ghz overclock with offset is only 1.45ish


This also happens to me, in case anyone is doubting, running auto voltage with a x50 multi resulted in 1.63Vcore and instant 99 degrees core temperature upon any load application.....


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goof245*
> 
> New RAM fixed my worker errors, so here's my submission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get voltage any lower than this though, regardless of PLL/Vccio, but stable's stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This also happens to me, in case anyone is doubting, running auto voltage with a x50 multi resulted in 1.63Vcore and instant 99 degrees core temperature upon any load application.....


Yea I took a screenshot and rebooted to bios to fix it. I figured out whatever you do when trying to offset voltage overclock do not use auto. Set - or + .005 boot and see what the voltage is adjust from there. The auto actually auto mods the voltage insanely high. This is with my mobo and probably any z68 asus boards that support offset overclocking


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Yea I took a screenshot and rebooted to bios to fix it. I figured out whatever you do when trying to offset voltage overclock do not use auto. Set - or + .005 boot and see what the voltage is adjust from there. The auto actually auto mods the voltage insanely high. This is with my mobo and probably any z68 asus boards that support offset overclocking


my P67 Sabertooth does the same thing. Must be an asus thing


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Got my voltage lowered. I had it down to 1.4V, but I had a 101 BSOD at 8 hours.


----------



## ryuji

anyone know the tendencies of sandy bridge with regards to what needs to be adjusted to get 4 dimm slots functioning at moderate frequency (1600) i have everything perfectly stable with two slots at 8gb total, but i seem to be having difficulty getting 4x4gb functioning. i tried increased vccio, and the whole time i been running higher dimm then needed. doesnt seem to want to work at reduced frequency either. I have memtested all these sticks so i know they as independent pairs on this system are stable. They are same exact model number


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> anyone know the tendencies of sandy bridge with regards to what needs to be adjusted to get 4 dimm slots functioning at moderate frequency (1600) i have everything perfectly stable with two slots at 8gb total, but i seem to be having difficulty getting 4x4gb functioning. i tried increased vccio, and the whole time i been running higher dimm then needed. doesnt seem to want to work at reduced frequency either. I have memtested all these sticks so i know they as independent pairs on this system are stable. They are same exact model number


try bumping up dram voltage and keeping a difference of 0.5V between VCCIO and DRAM voltage, depending on your ram youre safe up to 1.65V on SB.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> anyone know the tendencies of sandy bridge with regards to what needs to be adjusted to get 4 dimm slots functioning at moderate frequency (1600) i have everything perfectly stable with two slots at 8gb total, but i seem to be having difficulty getting 4x4gb functioning. i tried increased vccio, and the whole time i been running higher dimm then needed. doesnt seem to want to work at reduced frequency either. I have memtested all these sticks so i know they as independent pairs on this system are stable. They are same exact model number
> 
> 
> 
> try bumping up dram voltage and keeping a difference of 0.5V between VCCIO and DRAM voltage, depending on your ram youre safe up to 1.65V on SB.
Click to expand...

the 0.5v difference doesn't apply to sandy, however as bouf0010 said, try increasing the DRAM voltage. How high did you go with the VCCIO? it's okay upto 1.2v for 24/7.

I'm in the process of going through the last few pages to see what entries I may have missed. I will be updating the spreadsheet in a moment. Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## epsilon777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> So, i got my system 12 hour stable at 4.5 ghz blend test, but im not done yet!
> I want to fish for my minimum pll voltage/vccio. Decided to start with the pll. and following the suggestion started at 1.4v... but it seems stable  is there an architectural reason why 1.4 is the recommended starting point or should see how low she goes? After i find both sweet spots, ill start going nuts with the multiplier


Ive found that the pll and vccio voltage sweet spots are different depending on the multiplier. So unless you are looking to have multiple bios templates I would recommend going for your high multiplier first and then finding the sweet spot for pll and vccio.


----------



## piskooooo

Ran IBT 100 times then Prime for 24 hours while doing normal stuff like browsing and even playing games and it was fine. Stopped testing, went to bed with utorrent running, woke up to see that my computer froze overnight. Either something else went wrong (it never blue screened) or 24 hours isn't enough to show you're 100% stable.


----------



## ryuji

2500k, Asus P67 Sabertooth
My memory is two sets of cmz8gx3m2a1600c9 (corsair vengeance c9). Its support voltage is 1.5v

Bios settings are follows:
pll overvoltage is on, it doesnt make it past the boot loader to windows without it
multiplier on cpu is 45
vrm frequency is at 350
phase control is extreme
cpu current capacity 140%
cpu voltage is 1.376v as read from cpuz. i used offset method, i believe +0.035
I tried dram voltage up to 1.525
VCCSA = 0.925v
VCCIO = 1.1v
pll voltage = 1.7v
pch voltage = 1.05
cpu spread spectrum is on

im stress testing at 1333 and it seems to be passing so far, it doesnt seem to want to run at 1600?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777*
> 
> Ive found that the pll and vccio voltage sweet spots are different depending on the multiplier. So unless you are looking to have multiple bios templates I would recommend going for your high multiplier first and then finding the sweet spot for pll and vccio.


I played around with multiplier/voltage scaling last night. it would seem that the good voltage>multiplier scaling ends at [email protected] mult. 1.45v manual at ultra high LLC wouldnt stably produce 47x mult. all other system voltages were unchanged for the test so unless they make a difference, i do not feel its worth +0.1v for 100~200 mhz. for the time being im trying to find the minimum voltages needed for perfectly stable operating state at 45x. from there on if there is some insight on how to proceed ill attempt higher. my 2600k seemed to scale better with voltage.

and on that note, if anyone has experience with this and how to resolve the issue:

my debugging/part swapping lead me to think the IMC died or was faulty even tho all my bus voltages were at intel nominal values and the cpu voltage at 1.35v manual ultra high LLC 4.6 ghz but i believe was good at high LLC

behavior i had was this: the system was fine stable as a rock for 4 or so months, then in the middle of my nephew playing fallout 3 i got a BSOD who's code was related to memory, i ignored it as just a fluke but within a few hours i got many more BSOD's which lead to massive filesystem corruption and 'Memory Managment' related BSOD's about half the time. i tried going 100% stock to no results, eventually the cpu wouldnt post at my 1600 mhz memory oc and had to run at 1333. memtest would work fine for all tests that fit inside cpu cache, and on the fade test, it would mess up hard enough to fully scramble the screen/freeze memtest

I recall stepping each bus voltage up a few steps, and memory voltage a few steps individually and collectively. gave up and bought my 2500k and ssd instead of a new 2600k(glad i spent the cash on ssd instead of 2mb cache)

i think back when i fooled around with it i was able to bench etc at 1.425v 4.8 ghz on that cpu with HT turned on


----------



## nismofreak

In the middle of another run.
I was getting BSOD 101 error messages a lot when I went to 5GHz. I kept on cranking the vcore and nothing changed. I took a few weeks off and attacked with renewed vigor. From my 4.85 OC setting, I bumped my CPU PLL Voltage back to stock (auto which is 1.832), upped VTT to 1.072v and upped VCCSA to 1.016v. After that, it was a brand new machine. I still needed to up my vCore but instead of using a fixed voltage, I went back to offset. Bumped that to +0.070v. I enabled PLL overvoltage. So far so good.

I'll post my official numbers and my BIOS screens once done in 4.5 hours. If you look at my sig, my stage III is what I am running on right now.


----------



## exzacklyright

I found a stable prime-95 12 hours on my before and after settings. On the before settings I was getting the infamous 0x124 idle bsod. Haven't got one yet on the after settings. Any idea why the after settings produce the same result but 10 degrees hotter? How do I test PLL voltage?

*Before:*

Code:



Code:


Advanced Turbo 50 - Disabled
Load Optimized CPU OC Settings - Turbo 4.6GHz
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
Intel SpeedStep Technology - Enabled
Core Current Limit - 150
Host Clock Overrride (BCLK) - 100.0MHz
SpeedSpectrum - Disabled
DRAM Configuration - RAM stock settings --> 1.5v 1600mhz
CPU Core Voltage - Fixed Mode - 1.36v
CPU Load-Line Calibration - Level 1
Everything else on Auto except for the c3/c6 states to disabled.



*After:*

Code:



Code:


Advanced Turbo 50 - Disabled
Turbo Boost Power - Manual
Short Duration Power Limit - 250
Long Duration Power Limit - 250
Core current Limit - 250
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
Intel SpeedStep Technology - Enabled
Core Current Limit - 150
Host Clock Overrride (BCLK) - 100.0MHz
SpeedSpectrum - Disabled
DRAM Configuration - RAM stock settings --> 1.5v 1600mhz
CPU Core Voltage - Fixed Mode - 1.395v
CPU Load-Line Calibration - Level 2
Everything else on Auto

vccio = 1.05, pll = 1.7

VID = 1.3761, vcore = 1.368.... so an offset of = *-.0081 or -.001* Whenever I go to offset mode and disable the c3/c6 states my computer won't boot! Am I doing something wrong?

Any idea why my temps are like 10 degrees hotter? Also. How do I test the PLL voltage? By lowering it will it affect temps much?


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> Ran IBT 100 times then Prime for 24 hours while doing normal stuff like browsing and even playing games and it was fine. Stopped testing, went to bed with utorrent running, woke up to see that my computer froze overnight. Either something else went wrong (it never blue screened) or 24 hours isn't enough to show you're 100% stable.


if the pc was just off maybe you had "shutdown when downloads complete" set up in utorrent. Just a thought lol


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> if the pc was just off maybe you had "shutdown when downloads complete" set up in utorrent. Just a thought lol


Nah it was still on and the screen was frozen. My last Windows install had some random problems so that might have been it, who knows.


----------



## nismofreak

Please update my previous entry with this one:



Sequoia Clocking - Prime95 Custom - 12hrs stable - 5GHz.jpg 916k .jpg file


And here is my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222284









I'm okay with these temps because I had to close the door to my office and the temps soared from 20C to 24C. Before that, the max temp was 80C.

I really think I have more room for higher OC speeds but for now I am satisfied.


----------



## ryuji

So i was stress testing at what i thought was elevated dimm voltage but it turned out i had 1.5125v selected and it lasted 6 hours and prime95 ended up with a rounding error on a single worker, i seem to be getting those errors with four sticks of ram. I am trying out upping VCCIO to 1.2v from 1.1v now as it seems that from multiple sources 1.2v seems safe and rounding errors normally mean the problem is in the cpu.

Part that sucks is im at the 6 hr+ point for stability testing









If i wake up to it failed tomorrow, i assume next step is to try higher dimm voltage? The ram by itself is stable as any two out of four pairs at 1.506v selected tho, increasing dimm would be thinking the modules are what is unstable, right? Motherboard appears to be slightly overshooting the dimm voltage the same amount with two vs four, so its likely not sagging the regulator.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> You might want to re set the cooler. I am only able to get stable with vcore of 1.488V for 4.8 OC. That gives me idle temps around 30C idle (25 with speed step going) and max load at 60 - 63C... You should not go over 80C with any decent cooler, be it air or water, imo.


Well my max is about 76-78C when Im at 1.432V and my idle temps are good 27C, so I dont want to put much more voltage, because temps going to get higher easily. I might have little too much paste or not but, my temps wont get than 1-2C lower than they are now I think, so its not worth of all the work.


----------



## krisco65

First off Id like to thank everyone not only in this thread but everyone on this website who has helped me.

Through a couple weeks of trials and tribulations this is the best I can do on my chip without needing a high amount of vcore:










As you can see I need 1.48vcore just for 4.8ghz to be stable. Even with vcore up to 1.52 and messing with every different VTT and PLL voltage it still wasnt enough to get 4.9ghz stable. Would 1.53 do it? Maybe, but Im not so sure I am willing to try.

That being said I bought this chip for two reasons. One I needed a socket 1155 board anyways in preps for Ivy bridge and I wanted to experience for myself what all the hype was about the i5-2500k. Secondly I wanted to hit a 5ghz overlock. So while I succeeded in my first goal, I obviously failed the second. Yes I am a little disappointed especially when I see the average, not even golden chips able to do 5ghz at 1.45vcore it makes me sad.

So all in all for the $220 I paid for the chip I am impressed. I know that 4.8ghz is more than enough for the gaming that I do and the things I run, but I did buy it to hit that 5ghz mark. Oh well. At least I am now ready for Ivy Bridge when it comes out.

Thanks again


----------



## kevindd992002

With four sticks of RAM (2 2x2GB kits) rated at 1.5V 1600MHz CAS6 (G, Skill Ripjaws X) each, do I need to run them at higher DIMM voltage than rated? Definitely I can't run them at their rated CAS6 voltage since the system won't boot but running them at CAS9, 1600MHz, and 1.5V DIMM voltage makes the system boot and pass Memtest without any problems. Will it affect CPU overclocking when running them at stock voltage?


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> In the middle of another run.
> I was getting BSOD 101 error messages a lot when I went to 5GHz. I kept on cranking the vcore and nothing changed.
> [*snip*]
> I'll post my official numbers and my BIOS screens once done in 4.5 hours. If you look at my sig, my stage III is what I am running on right now.


Here are my settings from lastnight's successful 5 GHz run. I hope this helps some folks:


The *Core Current Limit* is 200








Love overclocking this chip! Anyway, back to work.


----------



## eGGe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Here are my settings from lastnight's successful 5 GHz run. I hope this helps some folks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Core Current Limit* is 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love overclocking this chip! Anyway, back to work.


Why you got speedstep disabled?


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eGGe*
> 
> Why you got speedstep disabled?


I don't need speedstep since the chip is overclocked. I just disabled it as a matter of completeness. I started my process with it off so I am not sure if would have destabilized my system or not.

What really stabilized my system was increasing both VTT and VCCSA voltages by one step.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> I don't need speedstep since the chip is overclocked. I just disabled it as a matter of completeness. I started my process with it off so I am not sure if would have destabilized my system or not.
> What really stabilized my system was increasing both VTT and VCCSA voltages by one step.


I think disabling speedstep sort of makes offset overclocking pointless. When you offset overclock the advantage is the processor downvolts when it steps down in speed


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> I think disabling speedstep sort of makes offset overclocking pointless. When you offset overclock the advantage is the processor downvolts when it steps down in speed


Well, that makes sense what you are stating but then explain this:




The above reason is why I disabled it. I still get lower voltage numbers when the CPU is not under load. Am I missing something?


----------



## scorpiontsi

No I may be wrong ... Maybe its one of the Cstates that allows the chip to throttle and not speedstep. Does your board have epu software? With my epu software I can keep my cpu from downlocking or downvolting ect


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Well, that makes sense what you are stating but then explain this:
> 
> 
> The above reason is why I disabled it. I still get lower voltage numbers when the CPU is not under load. Am I missing something?


That's weird because if your CPU downlocks to 1600MHz then Speedstep is working.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> The above reason is why I disabled it. I still get lower voltage numbers when the CPU is not under load. Am I missing something?


You just proved that the speedstep option in your bios has no effect. as i dont think C1E is capable of dropping it down quite that far. I think using offset voltage might be overriding the speedstep disable option. Offset based voltage is using the speedstep lookup tables to derive your voltages. Easy way for you to check if C1E is dropping it down, You can check it out if it intrigues you enough.

C1E in its original implementation was for dropping the 3.6/3.8 ghz prescott's down to i think 2.8 ghz(?) and dropping the voltage by ~.2 volts. I always had it disabled so i dont remember exact numbers. It used to do it by dropping the multiplier and nicking at the bus clock speed if i recall correctly but its pretty obvious thats not the case for sandy bridge as the base clock stays static
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> With four sticks of RAM (2 2x2GB kits) rated at 1.5V 1600MHz CAS6 (G, Skill Ripjaws X) each, do I need to run them at higher DIMM voltage than rated? Definitely I can't run them at their rated CAS6 voltage since the system won't boot but running them at CAS9, 1600MHz, and 1.5V DIMM voltage makes the system boot and pass Memtest without any problems. Will it affect CPU overclocking when running them at stock voltage?


I had the same issue with my 4x4GB modules, 1.2v vccio didnt work, but im just finishing my last three hours of my 12 hour stability test at 1.55v, even tho they work fine as any two pairs of sticks at 1.506v in bios and no sign of voltage sag. Memory controller gets hungry i guess? after stability is confirmed im screenshotting the heck out of my bios and keeping the settings for records, and im going to start dropping vccio, and then pll voltages and then maybe seeing if i can back away on dimm or cpu voltage after im done... ill post a submission in 3 more hours fingers crossed


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> I had the same issue with my 4x4GB modules, 1.2v vccio didnt work, but im just finishing my last three hours of my 12 hour stability test at 1.55v, even tho they work fine as any two pairs of sticks at 1.506v in bios and no sign of voltage sag. Memory controller gets hungry i guess? after stability is confirmed im screenshotting the heck out of my bios and keeping the settings for records, and im going to start dropping vccio, and then pll voltages and then maybe seeing if i can back away on dimm or cpu voltage after im done... ill post a submission in 3 more hours fingers crossed


I just need to confirm, what are your voltages now while stress testing? VCCIO, VDIMM, and PLL. Sorry, I don't seem to understand some parts of your answer above.

Well, mine passed Memtest for around 24 hours at 1.5V. Does that mean I do not have to worry?


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I just need to confirm, what are your voltages now while stress testing? VCCIO, VDIMM, and PLL. Sorry, I don't seem to understand some parts of your answer above.
> Well, mine passed Memtest for around 24 hours at 1.5V. Does that mean I do not have to worry?


You might be able to do rated timings if you go ahead and increase the voltage. relaxing the timings working suggests something was stressed too much. my settings are as follows(from memory, might be off a point or two, ill post a screen shot of my bios if successful)

ill be attempting to back off of some of the bus voltages soon as this stress testing finishes.

mult: 45
pll overvoltage: enabled

LLC = High
VRM Frequency is manually set at 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Cpu Overcurrent: 140%
vcore offset: +0.035v
Dram Voltage: 1.55
VCCSA = 0.925v
VCCIO = 1.2 (i took one step off as my mobo overvolts slightly, so 1.2 minus one)
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.7
cpu spread spectrum: Enabled

C1E/Speedstep Enabled, C3/C6 Disabled

Dont worry too much for your dimms, 1.55v is well within 5%, in fact you could do 1.575, most things in the electronics world are +-5% for rated values


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> You might be able to do rated timings if you go ahead and increase the voltage. relaxing the timings working suggests something was stressed too much. my settings are as follows(from memory, might be off a point or two, ill post a screen shot of my bios if successful)
> ill be attempting to back off of some of the bus voltages soon as this stress testing finishes.
> mult: 45
> pll overvoltage: enabled
> LLC = High
> VRM Frequency is manually set at 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Cpu Overcurrent: 140%
> vcore offset: +0.035v
> Dram Voltage: 1.55
> VCCSA = 0.925v
> VCCIO = 1.2 (i took one step off as my mobo overvolts slightly, so 1.2 minus one)
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.7
> cpu spread spectrum: Enabled
> C1E/Speedstep Enabled, C3/C6 Disabled
> Dont worry too much for your dimms, 1.55v is well within 5%, in fact you could do 1.575, most things in the electronics world are +-5% for rated values


Well, at 1.2 VCCIO and 1.65 VDIMM my modules still cannot run at CAS6 rated latency 1600MHz. I think CAS6 is really very low of a latency for 1600MHz 8GB (4x2GB) anyway. It is expected for the system to not boot with those settings even though you increase all voltages relating to the IMC. Well, my question is that will I have problems running them at 1.5V 1600MHz?

People keep saying to run your RAM modules at stock initially when overclocking your CPU. I agree to this if you are using 2-RAM module kits alone. It will be different with 4-RAM modules (2 kits) because timings should be more relaxed. I think this information should be included in the OP of this thread as a NOTE to users following the guide. Just a suggestion.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, at 1.2 VCCIO and 1.65 VDIMM my modules still cannot run at CAS6 rated latency 1600MHz. I think CAS6 is really very low of a latency for 1600MHz 8GB (4x2GB) anyway. It is expected for the system to not boot with those settings even though you increase all voltages relating to the IMC. Well, my question is that will I have problems running them at 1.5V 1600MHz?
> People keep saying to run your RAM modules at stock initially when overclocking your CPU. I agree to this if you are using 2-RAM module kits alone. It will be different with 4-RAM modules (2 kits) because timings should be more relaxed. I think this information should be included in the OP of this thread as a NOTE to users following the guide. Just a suggestion.


I am using c7(1600) corsair vengeance. Works xmp or manual style. I bumped it a notch just to be safe. I did not see any cas6 that was reasonably priced. Have you tried using the xmp?


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, at 1.2 VCCIO and 1.65 VDIMM my modules still cannot run at CAS6 rated latency 1600MHz. I think CAS6 is really very low of a latency for 1600MHz 8GB (4x2GB) anyway. It is expected for the system to not boot with those settings even though you increase all voltages relating to the IMC. Well, my question is that will I have problems running them at 1.5V 1600MHz?
> People keep saying to run your RAM modules at stock initially when overclocking your CPU. I agree to this if you are using 2-RAM module kits alone. It will be different with 4-RAM modules (2 kits) because timings should be more relaxed. I think this information should be included in the OP of this thread as a NOTE to users following the guide. Just a suggestion.


You have nothing to worry about. The folks that say to run ram at stock are only saying you shouldnt overclock your dimms while trying to overclock your cpu. That way you can scientifically deduce exactly where your problem is. In fact some people advocate running ram at 1333 on SB as that is the reference speed for the chip

Once you find your stable cpu overclock it is expected that you go nuts and see what you can get on your ram, however

Well, i found a stable operating point. Here is my submission: time to start fine tuning my pll/vccio voltages



heres some interesting behavior i noticed reviewing my temperature chart: my memory sensor seems to drift over the course of 20 minutes from 50C to 60C but its finally stable with all four dimms installed









Temps are a bit warm, but my computer runs dead silent =)

Trying bringing VCCIO all the way back down to 1.1v. i got a feeling the memory voltage is what did it, not the IO



Spoiler: Nobody has any insight on this? trying to decide if its worth giving my 2600k another shot before i throw it in the trash



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> ... my 2600k seemed to scale better with voltage.
> and on that note, if anyone has experience with this and how to resolve the issue:
> my debugging/part swapping lead me to think the IMC died or was faulty even tho all my bus voltages were at intel nominal values and the cpu voltage at 1.35v manual ultra high LLC 4.6 ghz but i believe was good at high LLC
> behavior i had was this: the system was fine stable as a rock for 4 or so months, then in the middle of my nephew playing fallout 3 i got a BSOD who's code was related to memory, i ignored it as just a fluke but within a few hours i got many more BSOD's which lead to massive filesystem corruption and 'Memory Managment' related BSOD's about half the time. i tried going 100% stock to no results, eventually the cpu wouldnt post at my 1600 mhz memory oc and had to run at 1333. memtest would work fine for all tests that fit inside cpu cache, and on the fade test, it would mess up hard enough to fully scramble the screen/freeze memtest
> I recall stepping each bus voltage up a few steps, and memory voltage a few steps individually and collectively. gave up and bought my 2500k and ssd instead of a new 2600k(glad i spent the cash on ssd instead of 2mb cache)
> i think back when i fooled around with it i was able to bench etc at 1.425v 4.8 ghz on that cpu with HT turned on


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, at 1.2 VCCIO and 1.65 VDIMM my modules still cannot run at CAS6 rated latency 1600MHz. I think CAS6 is really very low of a latency for 1600MHz 8GB (4x2GB) anyway. It is expected for the system to not boot with those settings even though you increase all voltages relating to the IMC. Well, my question is that will I have problems running them at 1.5V 1600MHz?
> People keep saying to run your RAM modules at stock initially when overclocking your CPU. I agree to this if you are using 2-RAM module kits alone. It will be different with 4-RAM modules (2 kits) because timings should be more relaxed. I think this information should be included in the OP of this thread as a NOTE to users following the guide. Just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to worry about. The folks that say to run ram at stock are only saying you shouldnt overclock your dimms while trying to overclock your cpu. That way you can scientifically deduce exactly where your problem is. In fact some people advocate running ram at 1333 on SB as that is the reference speed for the chip
> 
> Once you find your stable cpu overclock it is expected that you go nuts and see what you can get on your ram, however
> 
> Well, i found a stable operating point. Here is my submission: time to start fine tuning my pll/vccio voltages
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your picture in a spoiler to save space. -shad0wfax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres some interesting behavior i noticed reviewing my temperature chart: my memory sensor seems to drift over the course of 20 minutes from 50C to 60C but its finally stable with all four dimms installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your picture in a spoiler to save space -shad0wfax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are a bit warm, but my computer runs dead silent =)
> 
> Trying bringing VCCIO all the way back down to 1.1v. i got a feeling the memory voltage is what did it, not the IO
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nobody has any insight on this? trying to decide if its worth giving my 2600k another shot before i throw it in the trash
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> ... my 2600k seemed to scale better with voltage.
> and on that note, if anyone has experience with this and how to resolve the issue:
> my debugging/part swapping lead me to think the IMC died or was faulty even tho all my bus voltages were at intel nominal values and the cpu voltage at 1.35v manual ultra high LLC 4.6 ghz but i believe was good at high LLC
> behavior i had was this: the system was fine stable as a rock for 4 or so months, then in the middle of my nephew playing fallout 3 i got a BSOD who's code was related to memory, i ignored it as just a fluke but within a few hours i got many more BSOD's which lead to massive filesystem corruption and 'Memory Managment' related BSOD's about half the time. i tried going 100% stock to no results, eventually the cpu wouldnt post at my 1600 mhz memory oc and had to run at 1333. memtest would work fine for all tests that fit inside cpu cache, and on the fade test, it would mess up hard enough to fully scramble the screen/freeze memtest
> I recall stepping each bus voltage up a few steps, and memory voltage a few steps individually and collectively. gave up and bought my 2500k and ssd instead of a new 2600k(glad i spent the cash on ssd instead of 2mb cache)
> i think back when i fooled around with it i was able to bench etc at 1.425v 4.8 ghz on that cpu with HT turned on
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I agree about the RAM. The reason people say not to mess with RAM settings is as stated above: It's easier to change one variable at a time, get stable, and then work on the second variable than it is to change two variables at once and try to stabilize both. If you try to OC your RAM and CPU simultaneously on a new system you could be chasing your tail for weeks before you get lucky and stumble onto a stable OC that you like for both. 

As for your temperatures, I think that there's nothing wrong with them at all, especially if you're on air and running a quiet system.


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*


This is happening to my 2500K now, I think it's dying =/


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> As for your temperatures, I think that there's nothing wrong with them at all, especially if you're on air and running a quiet system.


Actually, im running dual independent water cooling loops but im running low speed Yate Loon 120mm fans at 7v so my temperatures are a little bit more like air cooling, instead of water cooling. But you cant hear it running at 4.5 ghz and with one of the hotter graphics cards around








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> This is happening to my 2500K now, I think it's dying =/


Tell me if you come up with any solutions. As much as i dont wish this upon someone else, The saying of 'misery loves company' comes to mind


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Hey guys. I was turned onto this club today Last night I ran prime95 on custom blend(7 out of 8 gigs used)@4.7Ghz. Cooler is a Silver Arrow with 2 SanAce 1011's and ICD7 paste I have 3 pics of the run..the only problem is I did this before reading about the club entry rules. If I need to I can rerun the test's with RealTemp. I used HWMonitor







let me know If I need to rerun the test. here are pics.





And for giggles.



Thanks.


----------



## Goof245

Comparing the time between "Starting Workers" in prime95's main thread with the time at which "Test 20" completed suggests it's been running for 12hrs, you might get away with it lol


----------



## ryuji

So i dropped my pll voltage as low as it would post at and i got down to 1.4v. stress testing at 1.4v pll and 1.08v VCCIO... seems like my cpu likes low voltages A LOT.

Is it worth undervolting VCCSA too?

should probably after done with all the i/o voltages take another look at dram/VCORE, maybe they will go lower

just a point of interest:
lowering my i/o voltages seem to be lessening the demand on the cpu regulators as my regulators are running nearly 5 degs cooler then before


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> You just proved that the speedstep option in your bios has no effect. as i dont think C1E is capable of dropping it down quite that far. I think using offset voltage might be overriding the speedstep disable option. Offset based voltage is using the speedstep lookup tables to derive your voltages. Easy way for you to check if C1E is dropping it down, You can check it out if it intrigues you enough.
> C1E in its original implementation was for dropping the 3.6/3.8 ghz prescott's down to i think 2.8 ghz(?) and dropping the voltage by ~.2 volts. I always had it disabled so i dont remember exact numbers. It used to do it by dropping the multiplier and nicking at the bus clock speed if i recall correctly but its pretty obvious thats not the case for sandy bridge as the base clock stays static.


I didn't do a 12 blend test but I did both 1344/1792 for 30~40mins each without issue. The net effect is the same.

That's pretty interesting.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> I didn't do a 12 blend test but I did both 1344/1792 for 30~40mins each without issue. The net effect is the same.
> That's pretty interesting.


in your test tho, did you shut C1E off and have speedstep disabled. that was the test i was inferring. If shutting down both pegs your cpu out at max multiplier, i guess the line between C1E and speedstep is blurred, isnt it?

in other news 1.4v pll seems stable, trying out 1v vccio as people say you dont need to maintain 0.5v between dram and vccio. CPU is already running 5C overall cooler with my tweaks so far


----------



## WillyRay

Been a while since my last ASRock rig submission ... and, I've changed the CPU to a 2700k and replaced the GTX 460 FPB's in SLI with GTS 450sc's in SLI. Details on my complete rig are below, but, the cooling is a Kuhler 620 with push/pull and this run was made with a Vc of 1.255. I think everything should be in order this time:


----------



## Nemesis158

will definitely be looking through the guides for my 2700k folding rig im putting together: http://www.overclock.net/t/1206900/build-log-budget-low-power-2700k-folding-rig/0_30
im suprised there arent more 2700ks in the list....


----------



## Goof245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> Is it worth undervolting VCCSA too?


Vccsa is taken as a reference voltage within the processor, if you change that, some parts of the uncore, I think, won't be running on the voltage the processor thinks they're running at.... Best to leave it on auto.

Your low PLL could be the reason for your lower temperatures, usually the core temperature drops as well when you lower PLL, did yours change at all?


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Yea I took a screenshot and rebooted to bios to fix it. I figured out whatever you do when trying to offset voltage overclock do not use auto. Set - or + .005 boot and see what the voltage is adjust from there. The auto actually auto mods the voltage insanely high. This is with my mobo and probably any z68 asus boards that support offset overclocking


This really bugs me. What if I wanted exactly VID voltage? Oh well, I don't, so minor gripe, I guess.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goof245*
> 
> Vccsa is taken as a reference voltage within the processor, if you change that, some parts of the uncore, I think, won't be running on the voltage the processor thinks they're running at.... Best to leave it on auto.
> Your low PLL could be the reason for your lower temperatures, usually the core temperature drops as well when you lower PLL, did yours change at all?


PLL mattered a lot, vccio helped a bit

Guess since i found my stable VCCIO at 1.01(or so, i think, going to 12 hrs blend overnight) im done. i still havent fine tuned my dram voltage and i heard people after fooling with vccio/pll can drop core voltage. so still more fun ahead of me. Maybe i ought to give a higher multiplier another shot too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> This really bugs me. What if I wanted exactly VID voltage? Oh well, I don't, so minor gripe, I guess.


then use auto if you want exactly VID(not auto offset, but auto voltage)


----------



## NARF

Hi,

I have a question about my temps.

The minimum temps seem quite low. Its only on idle and my roomtemperature is minimum 16 °C.
The max temps are from a 15min prime blend test (multi 43).
I just changed my case and I fear that the sensor is somehow broken.
How close to room temp does a 2500K go?
Hope its ok to ask about temps in this thread.

Thanks


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> Hi,
> I have a question about my temps.
> The minimum temps seem quite low. Its only on idle and my roomtemperature is minimum 16 °C.
> The max temps are from a 15min prime blend test (multi 43).
> I just changed my case and I fear that the sensor is somehow broken.
> How close to room temp does a 2500K go?
> Hope its ok to ask about temps in this thread.
> Thanks


sandy bridge drops down to 1v under idle and clocks down way low, if i had to make a guess somthing like 10-20 watts. Imagine putting a cpu cooler on your south bridge


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> Hi,
> I have a question about my temps.
> 
> The minimum temps seem quite low. Its only on idle and my roomtemperature is minimum 16 °C.
> The max temps are from a 15min prime blend test (multi 43).
> I just changed my case and I fear that the sensor is somehow broken.
> How close to room temp does a 2500K go?
> Hope its ok to ask about temps in this thread.
> Thanks


I think it's totally fine. You got nice temps and be happy about it. How you can live there in 16c?







My nose is dripping on 20c


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> @ MooMoo
> Have a little read at my BSOD 124 thread, be sure that your system is stable before attempting any of the points mentioned in the OP (not just 15mins of those FFT's but a full 12hour at least, GPU drivers, HDD anomalies, the actual game etc). Link to thread is in my sig.


I just tried to run 12h test but it went 4,5h+







So it's not that stable.
Now I need little help, what I should mess with?

My BIOS settings now:

Ai overclock tuner: Manual
BCLK/PCIE Frequency: 100
Turbo ratio: 46 by per core
Internal PLL overvoltage: Enabled
Memory Frequency: DDR3-1600MHz
EPU power saving mode: Disabled

Load-line calibration: Extreme
VRM Freq: Manual
VRM fixed freq mode: 350
Phase control: Extreme
Duty control: Extreme
CPU Current capability: 140%

CPU voltage: Offset
Offset mode sign: +
CPU offset voltage: 0.035
DRAM voltage: 1.50000
VCCSA voltage: Auto
VCCIO voltage: Auto
CPU PLL voltage: I've messed with this every step from 1.60000 to 1.70000
PCH voltage: Auto
CPU spread spectrum: Enabled

My CPU configuration:

CPU ratio: Auto
Intel adaptive thermal monitor: Enabled
Active processor cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute disabled bit: Enabled
Intel virtualization technology: Disabled
Enhanced Intel speedstep technology: Enabled
Turbo mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 report: Disabled (tried this Enabled too)
CPU C6 report: Disabled (tried this Enabled too)


----------



## pioneerisloud

Give it a tad more VCCIO. Turn your LLC down to High instead of Extreme, and raise your offset to match. If you're at say 1.40v now with Extreme LLC, you'll need like +0.100v for the same with High (just an example, I don't honestly know the exact amount of offset you'll need).


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> then use auto if you want exactly VID(not auto offset, but auto voltage)


Oh. Hm. I guess that would make sense. For some reason, I was thinking that the board would over volt if set to auto. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## ryuji

So, i decided before throwing away my 2600k to practically soak in in alcohol hoping it had contaminated electrical contacts/smd components. I just dropped it in and left all settings as they were for the 2500k except i raised VCCIO to 1.2v. I believe it may be time to channel Dr. Frankenstein and run around saying "It's Alive!" because im stress testing 1.4v 4.8 ghz with HT turned on and 16gb of ram









maybe i need to push for 5 ghz... hmm...

edit: 5 ghz is a no go unless i do dangrous voltage. looks like 1.456~1.472 at 4.9 ghz is a go tho so far. As far as i am concerned thats pretty safe.


----------



## Goof245

Did this affect the glue on the heatspreader at all? Sounds like a fun thing to try lol xD A last resort for the poorer of the chips out there...


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goof245*
> 
> Did this affect the glue on the heatspreader at all? Sounds like a fun thing to try lol xD A last resort for the poorer of the chips out there...


it wouldnt matter if it did. here picture is worth 1000 words:




say hello to northwood and prescott, northwood popped right off, prescott was the beginning of soldered on IHS's

key to the solder melting temp is its JUST above the throttle threshold







Its really soft stuff, feels like your playing with lead at room temp

also take note of just how THICK those are. i laugh at people when they worry about lapping through to the core. My comment is always 'let me look for my grinder then'

oh btw, i advise against de-ihsing LGA processors, the solder is very good -- only 0.5C or so difference unless you got a horrible core flatness wise. The big Gotcha is you need to take apart your socket as the socket holds onto the IHS, not the processor, so you need a threaded rod style mount for your cooling

So far so good at 4.9 ghz.my load cpu temp isnt bad, had to add another fan to pull air away from my vreg area tho, it was getting to 90C in a hurry (my case has minimum air flow-- silent cooling) Cpu temp is currently 77C at its worst


----------



## munaim1

Updating the spreadsheet. Sorry for the delay, thank you all for your patience.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Yay!









EDIT:Re running Prime95 again for 12 lol. This time with RealTemp. I'll be done around midnight tonight


----------



## ryuji

Oh yea, i have another observation to make: 1.4v pll for the 2600k too even at 4.9... is it possible that the required pll voltage varies by motherboard, not cpu? I wonder if that is what ressurected my 2600k, not the deep cleaning?


----------



## piskooooo

I think I fixed my CPU problem, after like 3 runs of memtest it finally showed that one of my sticks was dead. No more $40 ram for me I guess.

Nevermind


----------



## krisco65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelZERO*
> 
> Here is my new run.
> 
> Temp went higher than I expected.
> I should try if i can lower the Vcore a little bit.


5.1ghz at that low of a voltage? Please throw some water on that thing and see how high you can go at 1.5vcore







I would probably even donate some money just to see lol.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I want to know what room temps where when you did the testing


----------



## ryuji

while my cpu can handle 4.9 ghz, i cannot:


way too much heat... cpu can run at 4.8 ghz at about 1.4v, which is what im going to shoot for instead. If i ever move to alaska ill be all set tho!
(my room got to 80 degs F, when its 50F outside and both windows open)

watching my ups statistics, clocking down to 4.6 and 1.36v dropped consumption by 60 watts, as much as fast is fun, i think im out of the big clocks game with at least 32nm especially as nothing really uses it yet, ill change my mind later when games start needing cpu


----------



## woosh87

AMD


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woosh87*
> 
> AMD


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woosh87*
> 
> AMD


AMD still makes CPU's?????


----------



## selluminis

I really wish I could get the voltages you guys are getting. To run stable at 5.0 I had to have 1.54 volts.....







I have tried offset and manually messing with the voltages and settings. Oh well, temps are good with 4.8. That is more than enough. It is still fun seeing these 5.0+ oc's though....


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woosh87*
> 
> AMD


----------



## krisco65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> I really wish I could get the voltages you guys are getting. To run stable at 5.0 I had to have 1.54 volts.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried offset and manually messing with the voltages and settings. Oh well, temps are good with 4.8. That is more than enough. It is still fun seeing these 5.0+ oc's though....


I feel ya man. I need 1.48vcore to make 4.8ghz stable


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goof245*
> 
> Comparing the time between "Starting Workers" in prime95's main thread with the time at which "Test 20" completed suggests it's been running for 12hrs, you might get away with it lol


Yeah, but you could run RealTemp and have the clock running and not be running P95, so this is really worthless...


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Yeah, but you could run RealTemp and have the clock running and not be running P95, so this is really worthless...


thats why the time needs to be visible as well as prime95 workers visible, you can compare realtemp time to prime95 start time. prime95 also needs to be running at the time of the ss. Doesnt stop someone from photoshopping the whole deal, theres a bit of trust involved too.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Yeah, but you could run RealTemp and have the clock running and not be running P95, so this is really worthless...
> 
> 
> 
> thats why the time needs to be visible as well as prime95 workers visible, you can compare realtemp time to prime95 start time. prime95 also needs to be running at the time of the ss. Doesnt stop someone from photoshopping the whole deal, theres a bit of trust involved too.
Click to expand...

Cheating to join a stability club is only cheating yourself. I don't flash the sandy super stable signature for bragging rights, I flash it so that people will come to this thread, be educated about stability and get interested in having a truly useful overclock that can do anything they throw at it 24/7. If I help even one or two overclockers get stable, I'm happy.

Photoshopping to join this club is ... not worth my time to even rant about...


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> Oh yea, i have another observation to make: 1.4v pll for the 2600k too even at 4.9... is it possible that the required pll voltage varies by motherboard, not cpu? I wonder if that is what ressurected my 2600k, not the deep cleaning?


I think different motherboards may have different voltage settings to set. My MSI Z68 GD65 G3 doesn't work well with alot of the the information given by the OP at the start of the thread.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Cheating to join a stability club is only cheating yourself. I don't flash the sandy super stable signature for bragging rights, I flash it so that people will come to this thread, be educated about stability and get interested in having a truly useful overclock that can do anything they throw at it 24/7. If I help even one or two overclockers get stable, I'm happy.
> 
> Photoshopping to join this club is ... not worth my time to even rant about...


Its amazing how much understanding how to properly overclock/ ensure stability is a lost art. Just the other day i had someone i know want to know my settings when i was talking about my progress as he had a 2500k/same mobo... i was just about to tell him how to go about testing for basic stability and how to work his way up to being stable when he said he just wanted to copy the settings... i went







irl needless to say a day later he said he went back to stock...

Sometimes i wonder if overclocking/water cooling going mainstream-ish was a bad thing. Too many people expect push button receive bacon

only real new trick i learned from thiese threads was that certain FFT's in prime95 stress out SB more then others. quite handy having a 30 minute stress test run between changes instead of 6 hrs of linpack(my old 'short' test). Its nice having a place where everyones notes are consolidated too. cuts down on a lot of the needed experimentation as i was getting to 'know' the sandy bridge architecture (previous arch was core 2 duo.. bit of a learning curve there)


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> Its amazing how much understanding how to properly overclock/ ensure stability is a lost art. Just the other day i had someone i know want to know my settings when i was talking about my progress as he had a 2500k/same mobo... i was just about to tell him how to go about testing for basic stability and how to work his way up to being stable when he said he just wanted to copy the settings... i went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irl needless to say a day later he said he went back to stock...
> Sometimes i wonder if overclocking/water cooling going mainstream-ish was a bad thing. Too many people expect push button receive bacon
> only real new trick i learned from thiese threads was that certain FFT's in prime95 stress out SB more then others. quite handy having a 30 minute stress test run between changes instead of 6 hrs of linpack(my old 'short' test). Its nice having a place where everyones notes are consolidated too. cuts down on a lot of the needed experimentation as i was getting to 'know' the sandy bridge architecture (previous arch was core 2 duo.. bit of a learning curve there)


The ideal situation is 1 setting fits all. Maybe one day we can hope


----------



## NARF

Not really, the one setting fitting all is called stock







.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Well. I'm back at reading about settings and voltage this or what not. While I was running prime yesterday after 6 hours (this is the second 12 hour run) one of my worker's stopped. No BSOD, no freezing or anyhthing, he just said "i'm done" error was a more cpu voltage error. So before I added more I went to go look into the matter. unless I'm misunderstanding what I have been reading it appears that I need experiment more with voltage rather than "just add more". I think my spastic Vcore is what caused it. I'm trying to learn enough about the settings to get a more stable 1.360 voltage..before it would jump from 1.360 to 1.376 to 1.398 or somthing like that. I want to try to run my next test at a more constant 1.375 or 1.380 is possible. Any tips or helpful advice would be great!

Erked me...silly thing ran 12 of prime just fine 2 days ago ohh well I'll get it:thumb:


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Well. I'm back at reading about settings and voltage this or what not. While I was running prime yesterday after 6 hours (this is the second 12 hour run) one of my worker's stopped. No BSOD, no freezing or anyhthing, he just said "i'm done" error was a more cpu voltage error. So before I added more I went to go look into the matter. unless I'm misunderstanding what I have been reading it appears that I need experiment more with voltage rather than "just add more". I think my spastic Vcore is what caused it. I'm trying to learn enough about the settings to get a more stable 1.360 voltage..before it would jump from 1.360 to 1.376 to 1.398 or somthing like that. I want to try to run my next test at a more constant 1.375 or 1.380 is possible. Any tips or helpful advice would be great!
> 
> Erked me...silly thing ran 12 of prime just fine 2 days ago ohh well I'll get it:thumb:


Are you sure that it wasn't that P95 ran out of available memory and stopped a worker due to insufficient resources? That can happen when you try to push the available memory use to levels above 95% or when you have the memory use at 95% and then you open another application (or windows update tries to run, or pretty much any process tries to start).

Check to make sure it's not something as simple as that before you assume that it's an unstable overclock.


----------



## ryuji

prime95 99% of the time throws a rounding error if its going to do anything but bluescreen for me. When i start a stress test its hands off after i push that start button. most ill do is run music or talk to someone on aim.

Stability is always a relative thing for overclocking. The only true stable is Stock. and even at stock you have random bit flips in memory which becomes proportionally more probable with more memory. The whole point of 12/24 hour stress testing is your running somthing thats HARDER and more sensitive to memory errors then you ever will.

I have in the past seen certain overclocks that were for instance stable with super pi and prime95, but unstable in linx

and likewise stable in linx and unstable in prime95, I have also seen stable in every cpu stress test i could throw it at, but run 3dmark(at those days, 2003 was the latest) and forget about it. This is why i have developed this stress test method i use as my final test:

I know its old, but i run RTHDRIBL with the skull, and maximum effects to drive the frame rate down. I have to extend the window across two monitors to bring it under 60 FPS (if your video card can run it faster then your monitor, its not stressed enough)

Then ill run linx using a test large enough to use up the rest of my avail ram. if that combo is stable for 12~24 hours i consider my computer stable enough for what i do with it(mostly gaming)

RTHDRIBL is also really neat for detecting graphics card stability issues, you see bright green/blue flashes whenever there are errors in the processing









I dont know, maybe im a nutcase, but thats what i do when i build a new system or change a system-changing part such as a psu or mobo. If its somthing simple as new ram or new cpu ill do the usual cpu/ram tests and then if i notice anything that could be stability issues while using the computer ill do the full one


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Are you sure that it wasn't that P95 ran out of available memory and stopped a worker due to insufficient resources? That can happen when you try to push the available memory use to levels above 95% or when you have the memory use at 95% and then you open another application (or windows update tries to run, or pretty much any process tries to start).
> 
> Check to make sure it's not something as simple as that before you assume that it's an unstable overclock.


That is possible. I did crank the crap out of the memory usage for this run. So, you think I need to drop my RAM usage down just a few hairs so it won't exeeced 95% total usage? The way I had prime going it was using 90-91% and I was power browsing the net when it happends. Google chrome with 5-10 tabs can be RAM hungery. I might run it again. I set it back at stock in the mean time. I will re enter my settings and not use my rig while its priming lol.

However, I still want to see if I can fine tune my voltage some. This fancy mobo has all kinds of options and I don't quite under stand when it come's to the voltage. Well I kind of understand them. I do know there is a way to get a more stable Vcore and I think I would like to try it I'll report back after the next prime run. I'll do it tonight and leave it overnight so I won't be tempted to use it to browse the net. Thank you both for you input!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Are you sure that it wasn't that P95 ran out of available memory and stopped a worker due to insufficient resources? That can happen when you try to push the available memory use to levels above 95% or when you have the memory use at 95% and then you open another application (or windows update tries to run, or pretty much any process tries to start).
> 
> Check to make sure it's not something as simple as that before you assume that it's an unstable overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> That is possible. I did crank the crap out of the memory usage for this run. So, you think I need to drop my RAM usage down just a few hairs so it won't exeeced 95% total usage? The way I had prime going it was using 90-91% and I was power browsing the net when it happends. Google chrome with 5-10 tabs can be RAM hungery. I might run it again. I set it back at stock in the mean time. I will re enter my settings and not use my rig while its priming lol.
> 
> However, I still want to see if I can fine tune my voltage some. This fancy mobo has all kinds of options and I don't quite under stand when it come's to the voltage. Well I kind of understand them. I do know there is a way to get a more stable Vcore and I think I would like to try it I'll report back after the next prime run. I'll do it tonight and leave it overnight so I won't be tempted to use it to browse the net. Thank you both for you input!
Click to expand...

I know that when I was testing my Prime95 in a Blend which I customized to use all but about 256 MB of my 8 GB of RAM that when I opened Firefox, it caused one of the workers to stop working and no error message was given. I know for a fact that it was memory use related, as I duplicated the problem and the second time I got a message indicating that my system was low on memory just before Prime95 stopped one of the workers.

I backed down to make Prime95 use enough memory that my system was at 91% total memory use, rather than 97% total memory use and I finished an 18 hour run and a 12 hour run with no issues and no stopped workers.

As far as voltages go, if you get the blue screen of death with an Error message stating something along the lines of 0x00....0101 (the 101 BSOD) it's under-voltage and you need to increase Vcore. If you get a 0x00....0124 (the 124 BSOD) then it's either over or under voltage. So it's best to start low, get 101s, work up until you stop getting 101s, continue to increase some if you get 124s right away, and then get into a zone that you're stable in and fine-tune it. If you go too high, you'll get 124s again though. 

Also, for quick and dirty stability testing, Prime95 FFT lengths 1344 and 1792 seem to be the ones were problems are most frequent, so set it to a blend with FFT length 1344 min and max, run that for 30 mins, then test 1792 the same way for 30 mins, and you'll have a quick and dirty stability starting point before you waste 12-24 hours doing the long-haul only to crash there anyhow.

I found that Intel Burn Test (which uses LinPack) was good for catching under-volt 101 BSODs but that Prime95 on FFT 1344 and 1792 was the best thing for catching those pesky 124s due to under or over voltage.

You can also do a Blend test at 90% total system memory and customize it so that it will run each FFT length for 2 minutes instead of the default 15 minutes. Then, in about 3 hours, it will have tested every FFT for 2 minutes and that will give you another ROUGH indication of stability before you commit to a 12-24 hour test.

Once you're stable in IBT for 5 runs without bsod 101 (and don't have heat problems in IBT), you're stable for 30 minutes on 1344 and 1792, and you're stable for 3 hours on 2 minute FFT Blends at 90% memory, you can go for the gold and try a Blend 90% memory (with default FFT times) for 18 hours and hit every FFT there is. (If you stop short at 12 hours, you still make it into the club, but you didn't actually test every FFT length).


----------



## ryuji

It also somewhat depends on where you wish to draw your line. You dont need 100% stability if you dont mind a crash or bsod once in a while(in fact, what causes prime95 workers to fail can just means a pixel thats the wrong color...). In my history i have run a few overclocks that have failed stress tests at 8 or so hour mark because i dont mind a crash or bsod in a game once in a while. If your a nutcase for absolute stability, your on the wrong platform as ECC memory is the only way to go, hence why workstations run it


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> It also somewhat depends on where you wish to draw your line. You dont need 100% stability if you dont mind a crash or bsod once in a while(in fact, what causes prime95 workers to fail can just means a pixel thats the wrong color...). In my history i have run a few overclocks that have failed stress tests at 8 or so hour mark because i dont mind a crash or bsod in a game once in a while. If your a nutcase for absolute stability, your on the wrong platform as ECC memory is the only way to go, hence why workstations run it


I do happen to mind BSOD's... I even check my event viewer every now and then to see what going on...So, I my give a 18 hour shot at prime, but I'll be sure to leave it at 90-91% mem usage. I would like to claim rock solid stability with my system. So far, outside of the one working stopping it my system hasn't given me anything of the sort I'm very happy with it so far. Just wanna straiten out the voltage and post a "final OC stability" here

Then, in about a month or two I will be able to do it all over again with a water loop! lol kidding, chance's of me pushing it harder are slim to none, just going water for silence on the GPU's and CPU at a reasonable overclock. Thanks for the helps guys


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> I do happen to mind BSOD's... I even check my event viewer every now and then to see what going on...So, I my give a 18 hour shot at prime, but I'll be sure to leave it at 90-91% mem usage. I would like to claim rock solid stability with my system. So far, outside of the one working stopping it my system hasn't given me anything of the sort I'm very happy with it so far. Just wanna straiten out the voltage and post a "final OC stability" here
> Then, in about a month or two I will be able to do it all over again with a water loop! lol kidding, chance's of me pushing it harder are slim to none, just going water for silence on the GPU's and CPU at a reasonable overclock. Thanks for the helps guys


Actually, you can probably do quite a bit more with water AND keep it silent. My water system is designed to be next to inaudible and i was still able to support 4.9 ghz... its just my room got too hot for humans









anyhow, im making mine perfectly stable too. i think im good to go at 4.6 ghz 1.36v with HT turned on, we will see if i need VCCIO turned up one more tick shortly


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> Actually, you can probably do quite a bit more with water AND keep it silent. My water system is designed to be next to inaudible and i was still able to support 4.9 ghz... its just my room got too hot for humans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyhow, im making mine perfectly stable too. i think im good to go at 4.6 ghz 1.36v with HT turned on, we will see if i need VCCIO turned up one more tick shortly


Running into that now. Have my PC in the living room and it keeps the living room toasty. Problem is the thermostat is in the living room along with my home theater system. The rest of the house stays kinda cool in the winter.


----------



## amunfortex

heres a 16 hour blend at 4.7ghz with 8gb ram


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amunfortex*
> 
> 
> heres a 16 hour blend at 4.7ghz with 8gb ram












I notice that your all CPU monitor is showing your speed. Mine will not show anything above stock clock. Anyone know anything about this? I have the newest version and just thought maybe it was not compatible with the 2nd gen cpus yet....


----------



## amunfortex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that your all CPU monitor is showing your speed. Mine will not show anything above stock clock. Anyone know anything about this? I have the newest version and just thought maybe it was not compatible with the 2nd gen cpus yet....


im using core temp made by alcpu.com and since 0.99v its always should everything correctly


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amunfortex*
> 
> im using core temp made by alcpu.com and since 0.99v its always should everything correctly


I will check that out then. Thought I had the most recent one. Thanks.


----------



## fommof

Mr. munaim1, can you please update my submission?









(2600K, 4900.9 Mhz, 1.416V, +12hours)



Thank you sir.


----------



## AeroZ

I've been trying to get my rig stable again but with no luck. I've tried 3 previously saved stable setups/settings for 4.5, 4.6 and 4.7ghz but they all fail just few hours later.
Is it normal that the chip degrades so fast and needs some more vcore every week? Maybe just go with vcore auto and let it be? I got the Performance Tuning Protection Plan so I don't know.
What you think?


----------



## ryuji

From my experience, its sometimes normal to see a drop of ~100 mhz as a cpu gets broken in a bit. I historically would get my best benchmarks in right after getting the cpu and i would lose that overclock being stable within a month. Shouldnt happen at voltages your profile shows tho. My 2600k did that slightly after i bought it and later on i thought it died, Perhaps, you just need to give it a 'bath' in alcohol to clean it up like i did. The 2600k actually functioned better then it ever did after i soaked it


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> From my experience, its sometimes normal to see a drop of ~100 mhz as a cpu gets broken in a bit. I historically would get my best benchmarks in right after getting the cpu and i would lose that overclock being stable within a month. Shouldnt happen at voltages your profile shows tho. My 2600k did that slightly after i bought it and later on i thought it died, Perhaps, you just need to give it a 'bath' in alcohol to clean it up like i did. The 2600k actually functioned better then it ever did after i soaked it


I have no idea. I'm stable with the fast tests 1344, 1792 and 4096 but leaving prime95 on for the night surprises me with a bsod in the morning.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

This brings up another question.How long do these SB chips last? I know each one is different, but how long would you expect to keep a chip when overclocked to the 4.5 area?


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> This brings up another question.How long do these SB chips last? I know each one is different, but how long would you expect to keep a chip when overclocked to the 4.5 area?


My chip is about 4-5 months old.


----------



## Goof245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> It also somewhat depends on where you wish to draw your line. You dont need 100% stability if you dont mind a crash or bsod once in a while(in fact, what causes prime95 workers to fail can just means a pixel thats the wrong color...). In my history i have run a few overclocks that have failed stress tests at 8 or so hour mark because i dont mind a crash or bsod in a game once in a while. If your a nutcase for absolute stability, your on the wrong platform as ECC memory is the only way to go, hence why workstations run it


I used to run like that, but rather than have BSODs, I'd just get sneaky HDD corruption. Music files that have been there for years suddenly skip around like a scratched CD, .jpgs that would fail to open, .exes that would lose their icons mysteriously, but still run fine..... I used to think it was windows being windows, but every single one of these sorts of problems vanished after I took the time to fiddle around in the BIOS and stabilise things.

What I'm trying to say is, I think these subtle instabilities cause more problems than people give them credit for, and most people seem to underestimate the greatness of a fully stable system


----------



## Kazumi

Hey all. fast question.

I increased my OC to 4.6Ghz. I have LLC lv1 and have the turbo set to 250/250/250. Also have C1,C3, and C6 on.

Is 4.6Ghz @ 1.27v good? And what else can I do to tweak? I know for AMD I changed the CPU/NB and FSB a bit. But I see neither of those, are they named different?


----------



## MercurySteam

Hey guys. Ready to try my hand at a modest 4.5GHz OC. I just need to know two things: should I use manual voltage, offset, or is it personal preference? Also, what increments in volts should I decrease the Vcore by to get closer to a cooler OC? Plus, how long should I run Prime blend tests for while attempting to lower my Vcore? There's no doubt that my final blend test will have to be 12 hours to join the club.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> Hey guys. Ready to try my hand at a modest 4.5GHz OC. I just need to know two things: should I use manual voltage, offset, or is it personal preference? Also, what increments in volts should I decrease the Vcore by to get closer to a cooler OC? Plus, how long should I run Prime blend tests for while attempting to lower my Vcore? There's no doubt that my final blend test will have to be 12 hours to join the club.


Check the OP's post. it's all in there.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Hey all. fast question.
> I increased my OC to 4.6Ghz. I have LLC lv1 and have the turbo set to 250/250/250. Also have C1,C3, and C6 on.
> Is 4.6Ghz @ 1.27v good? And what else can I do to tweak? I know for AMD I changed the CPU/NB and FSB a bit. But I see neither of those, are they named different?


Ok there is no traditional FSB on newer intel CPUs. BLCK replaces it and is intels quickpath interconnect technology. From what I understand you are best just leaving it alone(unless of course your trying to overclock a non K). The multiplier is king. That is a decent overclock with lower voltage. The 2500k stock voltage is 1.200. If you have a respectable cooler and case you can goto 1.35 very easily without seeing to much heat. Have you ran stability tests at that voltage? I would guess you'll get a 101 BSOD after awhile in prime95 but every chip is unique.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> Hey guys. Ready to try my hand at a modest 4.5GHz OC. I just need to know two things: should I use manual voltage, offset, or is it personal preference? Also, what increments in volts should I decrease the Vcore by to get closer to a cooler OC? Plus, how long should I run Prime blend tests for while attempting to lower my Vcore? There's no doubt that my final blend test will have to be 12 hours to join the club.


I like the idea of offset voltage overclocking. It allows you to get the super fast speeds and take advantage of power saving features. The main advantage to the method is that when your idlle or when your doing light surfing ect your computer will drop to 1.6ghz and around 1v. This will bring its power consumption to a very small amount as well as its heat production, With the NHd14 cooler I am getting room temps at idle. I believe that you may be able to get a higher sustained overclock using manual voltage. My chip in the last week seems to have become a bit less stable so I am dropping to 4.9 until I get some time to see if I can straighten it out at 5. I am perfectly stable at 4.9 but I wont be submit until I have my highest possible stable overclock. Far as voltage adjustment the smaller the increment the better. Start with .005 if you have time if not go with .010 adjustments. If you do decide to use offset overclocking make sure not to use the auto setting as it can overvolt processors (50 multiplier on auto offset voltage gave me 1.65v). Just toss in + .005 and see what it boots at and go from there.


----------



## munaim1

Spreadsheet updated.


----------



## fommof

Thanks munaim1!

By the way i'd like to thank you (and all the contributors of course) for doing this. Your data base is a real reference point and shows how these chips can overclock in the real world...the whole internet is flooded with guys and gals claiming they are "stable" at ridiculous high frequencies, low Vcore and low temps.

In fact this thread was the reason i registered in the first place...i was browsing trying to find out the frequency, Vcore and temp range for these chips...









So once again, thank you Sir!









Next target is the 5Ghz...uhhhhmmmm....maybe...


----------



## amunfortex

thanks for the update to the munaim1... but u added an e to my name. its amunfortex u have amunefortex. no urgency about it im sure ur really busy


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goof245*
> 
> I used to run like that, but rather than have BSODs, I'd just get sneaky HDD corruption. Music files that have been there for years suddenly skip around like a scratched CD, .jpgs that would fail to open, .exes that would lose their icons mysteriously, but still run fine..... I used to think it was windows being windows, but every single one of these sorts of problems vanished after I took the time to fiddle around in the BIOS and stabilise things.
> What I'm trying to say is, I think these subtle instabilities cause more problems than people give them credit for, and most people seem to underestimate the greatness of a fully stable system


The file corruption is why my 'media' folder is read only on my server. even under normal circumstances they can get corrupted so i took care of it. Also seems to me like you care about the longevity of your windows installation more then i ever have. Still trying to get my 2600k 100% stable at 4.6. seems to keep getting rounding errors at the 6 hour point. maybe its alive but not so well afterall. trying two ticks more dimm voltage now =)

if that dont work i guess i could try upping the pll voltage to 1.7v again other then that i guess it might be time to pull out the extra 8 gb of ram and give it a shot, maybe the 2600k cant handle it


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i got my sandy all setup so far i been playing with 4700 and 4800 but 4800 seems to need 1.43 vcore to pass linx over 5 passes. Still trying to fine tune how much volts 4700 needs i thought it needed 1.36 but then it started failing linx.


----------



## Kazumi

Overall I feel my 4.6Ghz @ 1.29v is stable. I've got some fine tuning of course to knock out a few errors that poke up. But I'm gonna install the H90 with Duel 90mm first. Because my SpinQ is not gonna allow much more.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Overall I feel my 4.6Ghz @ 1.29v is stable. I've got some fine tuning of course to knock out a few errors that poke up. But I'm gonna install the H90 with Duel 90mm first. Because my SpinQ is not gonna allow much more.


not fair... i'm at 1.37.. about at 4.6 ghz :[


----------



## Kazumi

Ouch, I seem to have gotten a golden chip. Well, atleast for now it's looking good. But I'll keep yall posted. I can pass IBT 10 rounds without error, and ran prime for 2 hours and had core 1 stop testing. Again, I need to fine tune it. But I feel confident I nearly have it locked in.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Ouch, I seem to have gotten a golden chip. Well, atleast for now it's looking good. But I'll keep yall posted. I can pass IBT 10 rounds without error, and ran prime for 2 hours and had core 1 stop testing. Again, I need to fine tune it. But I feel confident I nearly have it locked in.


You got a long way to go before your golden!


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> You got a long way to go before your golden!


I'm sure I got some spray paint that can fix this debate ^_^


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Overall I feel my 4.6Ghz @ 1.29v is stable. I've got some fine tuning of course to knock out a few errors that poke up. But I'm gonna install the H90 with Duel 90mm first. Because my SpinQ is not gonna allow much more.
> 
> 
> 
> not fair... i'm at 1.37.. about at 4.6 ghz :[
Click to expand...

That sounds almost identical to where I was at when I was testing out 4.6 GHz "lower power" overclocks as well. My first OC was 4.7 and then later I toyed around with reducing voltages (and frequencies) but I came back to 4.7 and that's where I'll stay. (I'm at 1.336V at 4.7 GHz now.)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Ouch, I seem to have gotten a golden chip. Well, atleast for now it's looking good. But I'll keep yall posted. I can pass IBT 10 rounds without error, and ran prime for 2 hours and had core 1 stop testing. Again, I need to fine tune it. But I feel confident I nearly have it locked in.
> 
> 
> 
> You got a long way to go before your golden!
Click to expand...

Hah! I'd agree, a long ways to go before golden. 

"Golden Chip" doesn't really have a hard and fast definition here, but most of the people associate it with chips that can hit 5.0 GHz at < 1.400 V or can hit 5.0 GHz on air for 24/7 use and such. Unfortunately, voltage doesn't track with frequency all that well. Just because you're at 1.290V @ 4.6 GHz and I'm at 1.336V @ 4.7 GHz doesn't mean that we can even boot into Windows at any voltage at 5.0 GHz. For example, I can get 24/7 stable at 4.8 GHz by running my voltage up to about 1.382 but I hit a voltage wall at 4.9 GHz where it takes 1.400 V to even get into Windows and it's nowhere near stable. Because of that, I've never even tried to hit 5.0 GHz.


----------



## AeroZ

Cleared CMOS and upped the vcore by 0.005v and got stable again. I think I'm gonna stay at 4.5ghz for now. 1.304-1.328v.


----------



## ryuji

Turns out i was chasing my tail on the 2600 getting the 46x multiplier stable.. tried every setting except the multiplier, and pulling out 2 out of 4 sticks of ram... 45x is stable and 47x appears stable at similar voltage so it was literally the multiplier









didnt run realtemp so no submission yet. fishing for 4.7 anyway. seems like it can run at 1.36v at 4.7... while 4.8 wasnt stable at 1.42. I think i may have found the voltage sweet spot


----------



## csm725

Offset + C states enabled is what I am trying now since when Disabled they cause perf. issues on my m4...
Is offset + C enabled okay in terms of idle BSODs?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Offset + C states enabled is what I am trying now since when Disabled they cause perf. issues on my m4...
> Is offset + C enabled okay in terms of idle BSODs?


Never had any probs with idle BDODs (2600k, Asus P8p67 evo and i've tried several firmware versions). C1E set to enable (on this mobo Auto=Disabled) and i just leave the rest of the Cs set to the default (which in my case is Auto). Never had any probs with this configuration and OCing with turbo/offset from 3.5 to 4.9Ghz...


----------



## Shiveron

So right now im at 4.6ghz w/ 1.32v and can pass the 1344 and 1792 tests w/ 90% ram for 20 minutes or so each. However, my board only has 2 LLC options, high and low. I left it on high for now. When under load It goes up to 1.368 at this setting. Seems a bit high to me. As I understand it, the goal is to get your load voltages as close to your bios voltages as possible correct? Does that mean I should be trying to match the low option instead of leaving it on high?


----------



## nismofreak

*More than one way to skin a cat.*
On my previous 5GHz stability run, I didn't take the time to take advantage of low PLL Voltage. Now that I have taken the time, I slammed the PLL as low as it can go on my ASRock Extreme7 Gen3 mobo. Seems that ASRock doesn't go as low the ASUS boards.

I'm currently 8.5 hours into this stability run and here are my numbers (I'll post my full BIOS after this is complete):
CPU Voltage Offset: +.020V (much lower than my previous run)
DRAM Voltage = Auto (1.590)
PCH Voltage = Auto (1.059)
VTT Voltage = 1.072v
CPU PLL = 1.627v (W00T!) <= one tick up from the bottom
VCCSA Voltage = 1.016v

I am real believer in the up tick in VTT Voltage and VCCSA Voltage. That really made a difference in my stability and the need for a higher offset. I did increase my CPU Load Line calibration to 3 so where I dropped the offset, it made up in the CPU LLC. Did I need to do another 5GHz run with different settings? Maybe not but I now know that I am truly on the edge of stability with this current setting rather than using the brute force method that I chose last time. If I lower my CPU PLL by one tick then I get BSOD 0x3B (???). If I lower my CPU offset to 0.015 I right back to BSOD 0x101.

The rig is running 3C lower this time around, but I didn't close the door to my office either.

My voltage fluctuation is much tighter now. it is either 1.376 or 1.384. I like that consistency. With this current setting, I strongly believe that it will be good stepping stone to get me to 5.2GHz!


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Offset + C states enabled is what I am trying now since when Disabled they cause perf. issues on my m4...
> Is offset + C enabled okay in terms of idle BSODs?


That is interesting. My performance is actually about 5% better with the C states disabled. Here is a screenshot.


----------



## Shiveron

Trying to work a 5ghz stable OC. Current settings:

vCore: 1.465 in UEFI - reporting as 1.472 in CPU-Z idle w/ the high LLC setting
VCCIO: 1.15v
PLL: 1.65v
Ram: Auto (1.6)
VCCSA: Auto
Spread Spectrum: Enabled
C1E: Disabled
HT: Enabled

Still crashing after a few minutes. Any suggestions? Seems to alternate between 124's and 101's.



Also is there any way to fix the spread spectrum sag without disabling it? From what i've read, high overclocks simply don't work without it and I want to be able to hit a real 5.0ghz OC, not this 4.988GHZ.


----------



## csm725

I don't know what was up previously, but I have the C states disabled and am getting around 10 points more in AS SSD than with them enabled, lol.


----------



## Shiveron

Managed to make it ~40 minutes without blue screening (124 again) with the settings in my previous post.

Is it true that once you find your bootable PLL setting you should be able to leave it alone and only have to tweak VCCIO/VCORE afterwords? I was able to lower PLL to 1.55v and boot w/ no problems. I also increased VCCIO to 1.2 up from 1.15. How high is it safe to raise VCCIO? Am I already going too far? Could it be that my VCCIO is too high instead of too low?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Managed to make it ~40 minutes without blue screening (124 again) with the settings in my previous post.
> Is it true that once you find your bootable PLL setting you should be able to leave it alone and only have to tweak VCCIO/VCORE afterwords? I was able to lower PLL to 1.55v and boot w/ no problems. I also increased VCCIO to 1.2 up from 1.15. How high is it safe to raise VCCIO? Am I already going too far? Could it be that my VCCIO is too high instead of too low?
> Any suggestions?


I have heard (just hearsay) that the highest you want raise this value is 1.2. But this seems to be the general concensus. As a point of reference, my VCCIO is at 1.09 at a stable 5100MHZ.


----------



## Shiveron

Think I'm gonna have to back off for now anyways. Starting to hit the 85c range. This h70 is havin none of it. Though I'm half way through a 1792k run and only hitting 79 so it looks like I should still be able to keep a good oc up with ht on and spread spectrum disabled.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I don't know what was up previously, but I have the C states disabled and am getting around 10 points more in AS SSD than with them enabled, lol.


There is no reason in my understanding why C states would improve performance, unless its doing offline maintenance during C3/C6. From my understanding of the implementation, The C states are causing the port to slow down sort of like ASPM does(part of the protocol for SATA is autonegotiation of link speed) for the pci-e links(im noticing a lot of people are leaving ASPM turned on in there desktop. Telltale is motherboard tab on cpuz shows 8x or less link speed on the graphics card) which the fluctuations between idle/load on the bus will likely add noticeable graphics latency. It makes perfect sense to use ASPM on a laptop as keeping those pci-e lanes fired up all the time costs about 15 watts

Another setting that confuses me is a lot of people seem to be disabling NX/VT even tho windows 7 implements VT in software for its os functions if it doesnt have hardware (the security prompt is windows 7 when you start up certain programs is the program exiting the VM) It also implements a software version of NX using canaries if you dont have NX bit, so your in both cases from my understanding of implementation hurting performance.

here is a quote on what C6 does:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



When the CPU enters this state it saves its entire architectural state inside a special static RAM, which is fed from an independent power source. This allows the CPU internal voltage to be lowered to any value, including 0 V, what would completely turn off the CPU when it is idle. Then when the CPU is waked up it loads the previous state of all internal units from its special static RAM. Of course waking up the CPU from this state takes a lot longer than the previous states we discussed, but it is faster than turning off the computer and then turning it back on and loading the operating system, etc.

Notice that there is only one voltage line for the entire CPU (the only component with a different voltage source is the abovementioned special memory) and lowering or turning off the CPU voltage is an all-or-nothing kind of deal: if you turn off the CPU, you have to turn off it entirely when it goes into C6 mode.

The forthcoming Core i7 CPU (codename Nehalem) will have an embedded power control unit that allows the voltage for individual parts of the CPU to be reduced or turned off. For example, if only one processing core of the CPU is idle, it will be able to turn off just one of the cores, putting it on C6 mode.


C3:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The next state, Sleep (C3), cuts all internal clock signals from the CPU, including the clocks from the bus interface unit and from the APIC. This means that when the CPU is in the Sleep mode it can't answer to important requests coming from the CPU external bus nor interruptions.

Intel CPUs and Turion 64 from AMD allow a C3 sub-mode called Deep Sleep, where the CPU external clock is also stopped, thus saving more power.

The way the CPU enters C3 state depends on the manufacturer. Intel CPUs add an extra pin, called SLP (or DPSLP, depending on the CPU model), which must be activated when the CPU is in C2 state in order to switch the CPU into C3 state. So first STPCLK pin must be activated and then one should activate the SLP pin. Entering the Deep Sleep state is achieved by simply cutting the external clock signal.



These transitions are the reason why you see stability gain out of turning them off, as they are playing with the clock and power input to the cpu.

C1E and Speedstep are both bundled together as they do nearly the same thing(couple posts back C1E seems to take over Speedstep duties if speedstep is shut down) you can kind of think of speedstep as C1E 2.0 as its essentially doing the same exact things to the cpu. C1E has idle and full load, speedstep has everything in between too. Windows doesnt implement speedstep properly however with out third party tools to help it along. Linux and i think OSX does and will step up the cpu speed until its 'fast enough'


----------



## crondable

24 hrs!







Finally took a break from Skyrim/BF3 to fine-tune my 4.5Ghz OC. Looks pretty good if I might say so myself.


----------



## Rox26

idk what to say


----------



## juano

Hey munaim1, been a while since I've been in this thread, I believe thanks and congratulations are in order and then I have a general question for the thread.

First off congratulations on the Intel editor, you deserve it!







Now last time I was in here I was preparing to have to reattain stability and your suggestions made a big difference. After testing many many combinations I found a big improvement by setting the PLL to 1.65v, this allowed me to cut at least 10mV off of my vcore. I also took your advice to do a longer final Prime blend test seeing as I am a 24/7 folder, and after verifying Prime stability for 40 hours I've been 24/7 stable (knock on wood). So thanks for the advice.

Now my question to the any who feel up to answering it in here is this: I'm about to be getting some new RAM and will be OCing the hell out of it and just wanted to know if there was anything that I might need to adjust that had slipped my mind. I know to adjust the vDIMM (I likely won't go above 1.6v) and timings obviously and know that I might have to increase my VCCIO a little bit if I go really high (2133MHz) but other than that are there any other settings that I should keep in mind that might possibly need to be adjusted for a 2x4GB kit that might go up to 2133MHz on an Asus mobo? Like for example I shouldn't have to expect to increase my vcore for just two DIMMs of high speed RAM should I?


----------



## csm725

I don't think so.
VCCIO as you said will probably need a bit of a boost, but I can't see it affecting vcore. If it means anything (in terms of stress on the IMC), I didn't need to up VCore OR VCCIO going from 2x2GB to 4x4GB 1600MHz DIMMs (30 mins 1792 FFT stable on both).


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I don't think so.
> VCCIO as you said will probably need a bit of a boost, but I can't see it affecting vcore. If it means anything (in terms of stress on the IMC), I didn't need to up VCore OR VCCIO going from 2x2GB to 4x4GB 1600MHz DIMMs (30 mins 1792 FFT stable on both).


vccio should only need to be adjusted if you are running the memory at higher speed then the IMC wants, its basically the equivalent in the p4 world of overvolting your NB. You try not to, but sometimes to get that really nice bus speed you had to give it a few points.. or in other cases a lot of points







(i used to run my X48 mobo at 2132 bus (533 fsb). That basically required water cooling on the NB with how much voltage i was giving it) my 925 chipset needed an ass whooping to get 300 fsb. got 4.5 ghz at 1.18v 300 fsb tho on a 570j

worst cpu yet on nb's i have touched was dothan... i think its why intel went IMC... my NB literally exploded audibly at 275 fsb 3 ghz with the heat sink running ice cold (almost literally, my cpu was at 0C)


----------



## ryuji

Spoiler: Big quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> There is no reason in my understanding why C states would improve performance, unless its doing offline maintenance during C3/C6. From my understanding of the implementation, The C states are causing the port to slow down sort of like ASPM does(part of the protocol for SATA is autonegotiation of link speed) for the pci-e links(im noticing a lot of people are leaving ASPM turned on in there desktop. Telltale is motherboard tab on cpuz shows 8x or less link speed on the graphics card) which the fluctuations between idle/load on the bus will likely add noticeable graphics latency. It makes perfect sense to use ASPM on a laptop as keeping those pci-e lanes fired up all the time costs about 15 watts
> Another setting that confuses me is a lot of people seem to be disabling NX/VT even tho windows 7 implements VT in software for its os functions if it doesnt have hardware (the security prompt is windows 7 when you start up certain programs is the program exiting the VM) It also implements a software version of NX using canaries if you dont have NX bit, so your in both cases from my understanding of implementation hurting performance.
> here is a quote on what C6 does:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When the CPU enters this state it saves its entire architectural state inside a special static RAM, which is fed from an independent power source. This allows the CPU internal voltage to be lowered to any value, including 0 V, what would completely turn off the CPU when it is idle. Then when the CPU is waked up it loads the previous state of all internal units from its special static RAM. Of course waking up the CPU from this state takes a lot longer than the previous states we discussed, but it is faster than turning off the computer and then turning it back on and loading the operating system, etc.
> Notice that there is only one voltage line for the entire CPU (the only component with a different voltage source is the abovementioned special memory) and lowering or turning off the CPU voltage is an all-or-nothing kind of deal: if you turn off the CPU, you have to turn off it entirely when it goes into C6 mode.
> The forthcoming Core i7 CPU (codename Nehalem) will have an embedded power control unit that allows the voltage for individual parts of the CPU to be reduced or turned off. For example, if only one processing core of the CPU is idle, it will be able to turn off just one of the cores, putting it on C6 mode.
> 
> 
> C3:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The next state, Sleep (C3), cuts all internal clock signals from the CPU, including the clocks from the bus interface unit and from the APIC. This means that when the CPU is in the Sleep mode it can't answer to important requests coming from the CPU external bus nor interruptions.
> Intel CPUs and Turion 64 from AMD allow a C3 sub-mode called Deep Sleep, where the CPU external clock is also stopped, thus saving more power.
> The way the CPU enters C3 state depends on the manufacturer. Intel CPUs add an extra pin, called SLP (or DPSLP, depending on the CPU model), which must be activated when the CPU is in C2 state in order to switch the CPU into C3 state. So first STPCLK pin must be activated and then one should activate the SLP pin. Entering the Deep Sleep state is achieved by simply cutting the external clock signal.
> 
> 
> These transitions are the reason why you see stability gain out of turning them off, as they are playing with the clock and power input to the cpu.
> C1E and Speedstep are both bundled together as they do nearly the same thing(couple posts back C1E seems to take over Speedstep duties if speedstep is shut down) you can kind of think of speedstep as C1E 2.0 as its essentially doing the same exact things to the cpu. C1E has idle and full load, speedstep has everything in between too. Windows doesnt implement speedstep properly however with out third party tools to help it along. Linux and i think OSX does and will step up the cpu speed until its 'fast enough'






Browsing through this thread i have only seen people turning on C3/C6 and later turning it back off because they later realized it didnt do anything to performance or even hurt performance. Does anyone have examples of otherwise, I only have my own SSD for experimenting, and sandforce definitely dislikes state changes.

Also interested in if anyone has any evidence/testing on VT in windows 7. its not clear how they implemented it but if you looked at and recall microsofts early beta testing(i tested windows 7 so i kept up on the documents) design info they explain that processes are individually sandboxed and unable to affect other tasks, which seems to me like VM code. I do know for a fact that NX is implemented the costly software way if the hardware has it disabled/unsupported.

wish i saved/recorded those documents i read.. lesson learned i suppose


----------



## munaim1

Try here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first

There maybe something somewhere in that thread.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Try here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first
> There maybe something somewhere in that thread.


That was only testing sandforce controllers, i was interested if ANY controller performed worse with C3/C6 turned off. Sounds like the info is already covered tho


----------



## shad0wfax

So I bumped up my OC from 4.7 to 4.9 GHz. I'm working on a stability run as we speak. Temperatures are acceptable for me, but here's a sad-face...

4.7 GHz = 1.336 to 1.344 Vcore (it varies between those two steps, so I think that the actual value is closer to 1.340V) That's 18 hour Prime95 custom 90% RAM blend stable. Temperatures were between 67C and 74C

4.9 GHz = 1.408 to 1.416 Vcore (again, varies between those two steps, so I believe that the actual value is 1.412V) Temperatures seem to be between 72C and 77C at the same ambient temperatures as above.

Should I go for the 18 hour 4.9 GHz run, go back to my very mild-mannered 4.7 GHz settings, or split the middle with a 4.8 GHz OC?

(I tried and tried for 5.0 GHz, but I just couldn't do it stable on the 1344s and 1792s below 1.420V and I didn't want to exceed 80C or 1.420V on air.)

So I'm looking for opinions, before I commit to an 18 hour Prime95 run. When it's done, I'll be folding on it, so the extra clock speed has to be weighed against the added heat and the idea of 24/7 use at that voltage.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> So I bumped up my OC from 4.7 to 4.9 GHz. I'm working on a stability run as we speak. Temperatures are acceptable for me, but here's a sad-face...
> 
> 4.7 GHz = 1.336 to 1.344 Vcore (it varies between those two steps, so I think that the actual value is closer to 1.340V) That's 18 hour Prime95 custom 90% RAM blend stable. Temperatures were between 67C and 74C
> 
> 4.9 GHz = 1.408 to 1.416 Vcore (again, varies between those two steps, so I believe that the actual value is 1.412V) Temperatures seem to be between 72C and 77C at the same ambient temperatures as above.
> 
> Should I go for the 18 hour 4.9 GHz run, go back to my very mild-mannered 4.7 GHz settings, or split the middle with a 4.8 GHz OC?
> 
> (I tried and tried for 5.0 GHz, but I just couldn't do it stable on the 1344s and 1792s below 1.420V and I didn't want to exceed 80C or 1.420V on air.)
> 
> So I'm looking for opinions, before I commit to an 18 hour Prime95 run. When it's done, I'll be folding on it, so the extra clock speed has to be weighed against the added heat and the idea of 24/7 use at that voltage.


As I'm sure you have noticed there is a bit of speculation as to the 24/7 safe volts and temps. I'm folding 24/7 at 5.1GHz and about 59-62 depending on ambient (it's winter now though). I fortunately only need 1.376 Vcore. I personally would not be comfortable breaking 70C or 1.4V 24/7, but someone else may be comfortable up to 80C and 1.46V or something.

If you were just gaming I would say stay at 4.7, but folding you benefit from the extra clock speed, (especially if you are very competitive). I would say go for 4.8.

The Venemous is one of the better air coolers, but if you are serious about folding there are a few better performers that you may be able to shave off an additional 2-4C and clock a little higher. Just a thought.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> As I'm sure you have noticed there is a bit of speculation as to the 24/7 safe volts and temps. I'm folding 24/7 at 5.1GHz and about 59-62 depending on ambient (it's winter now though). I fortunately only need 1.376 Vcore. I personally would not be comfortable breaking 70C or 1.4V 24/7, but someone else may be comfortable up to 80C and 1.46V or something.
> 
> If you were just gaming I would say stay at 4.7, but folding you benefit from the extra clock speed, (especially if you are very competitive). I would say go for 4.8.
> 
> The Venemous is one of the better air coolers, but if you are serious about folding there are a few better performers that you may be able to shave off an additional 2-4C and clock a little higher. Just a thought.


Thanks for the advice. I'm going to try a Prime95 run and see what my results are like at 4.9, then back down to 4.8, perhaps. I am still very happy with my 4.7 setup and I can always go back to it.


----------



## dmasteR

Is there a way to check how much RAM I put in for the blend test?

I believe I put 6144 Memory in Use (Is this enough or do I need to use more?). Is there anything else I need to change for the custom blend? I had it running for over 12 Hours already but forgot to take a screenshot.

I'm already 5 Hours in and would be nice not having to start over another 12 hours.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is there a way to check how much RAM I put in for the blend test?
> 
> I believe I put 6144 Memory in Use (Is this enough or do I need to use more?). Is there anything else I need to change for the custom blend? I had it running for over 12 Hours already but forgot to take a screenshot.
> 
> I'm already 5 Hours in and would be nice not having to start over another 12 hours.


Go to task manager and the processes tab and prime95 should show the amount of RAM it is using. Just remember 90% is *not* the requirement but *UPTO* 90% give or take is fine.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Go to task manager and the processes tab and prime95 should show the amount of RAM it is using. Just remember 90% is *not* the requirement but *UPTO* 90% give or take is fine.


Probably a silly question, but 6144 should be good correct? In task manager it says its using 7.62GB, which I believe means i'm over 90%, unless I'm calculating this wrong.

Guess I just need to wait a few more hours then until its 12 Hours if i'm right!

Thanks!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Go to task manager and the processes tab and prime95 should show the amount of RAM it is using. Just remember 90% is *not* the requirement but *UPTO* 90% give or take is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a silly question, but 6144 should be good correct? In task manager it says its using 7.62GB, which I believe means i'm over 90%, unless I'm calculating this wrong.
> 
> Guess I just need to wait a few more hours then until its 12 Hours if i'm right!
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

6gb is fine


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I'm going to try a Prime95 run and see what my results are like at 4.9, then back down to 4.8, perhaps. I am still _very_ happy with my 4.7 setup and I can always go back to it.


my cpu is good to 4.8 ghz at ~1.43v which is fine in my head on water, what i wasnt fine about was the heat it produced. rough measurements showed up to 80 watts from the wall compared to 1.36v at 4.5 ghz.. im perfectly happy with my 2600k at 4.5 ghz so thats what its running at







I only game so 60~80 watts on the cpu for 5% performance at best is lunacy


----------



## NARF

I noticed an odd thing when I do stress testing.
After a few hours the Pc starts to smell a little. Doesn't smell like burning or smoke, more like metal or so.
My hardware is about 1 month old.
It has nothing to do with my case, because I changed it 2 weeks ago and the smell is still there.
I think it doesn't come from the psu either.
My temps are around 64-72°C and my vcore is 1.320V.
Where does this come from and does it indicate hardware failure?


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> I noticed an odd thing when I do stress testing.
> After a few hours the Pc starts to smell a little. Doesn't smell like burning or smoke, more like metal or so.
> My hardware is about 1 month old.
> It has nothing to do with my case, because I changed it 2 weeks ago and the smell is still there.
> I think it doesn't come from the psu either.
> My temps are around 64-72°C and my vcore is 1.320V.
> Where does this come from and does it indicate hardware failure?


You air cooling? I have had quite a few heat sinks get smelly when they get toasty. Havent had the issue since i went water with all my builds as the metal doesnt get that hot. But when i ran a slk-900, Yea it got smelly when it was getting pretty close to hot to the touch. Smell should go away over time btw. My tubes having decades of dust on them for the first week of running at 80~100C they smelt like they were going to catch on fire at any moment, then it finished 'burning off' all the stuck on dust

Same effect happens with hot water heating, first week or two of turning it on stinks up the house, then it goes away


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> I noticed an odd thing when I do stress testing.
> After a few hours the Pc starts to smell a little. Doesn't smell like burning or smoke, more like metal or so.
> My hardware is about 1 month old.
> It has nothing to do with my case, because I changed it 2 weeks ago and the smell is still there.
> I think it doesn't come from the psu either.
> My temps are around 64-72°C and my vcore is 1.320V.
> Where does this come from and does it indicate hardware failure?


What's most likely, is that it's dust heating up. I'd recommend shutting your machine down, unplugging it from the wall, and then using some moderate pressure compressed air (or one of those cans of PC cleaner "air") to spray out your RAM, motherboard, fans, and the slots in your heat sinks. (Don't hold the can upside down, as that can cause the gas to come out as a supercooled liquid, which can be conductive and even short out components on your board; that's why it's important to turn the power off.)

Strange smells could be caused by having too much thermal paste on the cpu/heatsink, which then drips onto hot circuit boards and smells like a metallic greasy smell, since thermal paste is often (but not always) a metal impregnated grease. (Newer thermal pastes use non-conductive ceramics.) You normally won't smell thermal paste if you put it on sparingly, as it remains trapped between the CPU die cover and the heat sink itself.

It's also possible that it's the smell of heated components on the circuit board nearby. Those temperatures at the core of 72C may result in a localized temperature on a circuit board nearby, that is less efficiently cooled of 80C, and a PCB (printed circuit board) might just smell nasty at 80C.

Of course, strange smells can sometimes indicate hardware failure. I burned up a G.P. diagnostic card after it shorted out and I was unaware of the fault. It melted the sticker that was attached to the integrated circuit on the board and that melted sticker started to release a foul smelling acidic smoke. I freaked out and thought that it was my motherboard and shut the system down immediately, only to discover that the fault was localized to the small diagnostic board and had not harmed my system at all.


----------



## juano

All of Shadowfax's ideas look good to me. I'd like to add to make sure to not spin any fans if you do blow the heatsink out with compressed air. Either hold them with your finger if you can or stick a ziptie or something in there. You don't want a fan spinning while it's plugged in but not powered because it will generate electricity that if spun fast enough could harm whatever it's plugged into. Also even if it is unplugged it's bad for the motor to be spun while it's not powered.


----------



## NARF

Thanks for the replies.
Yes, I run on air.
Never thought about the fans generating energy while plugged in.

Don't think the smell its because of the dust, the hardware is about 1 month old and the case is even newer.
I cleaned everything before putting it together and the new case got dust filters.

As for the thermal paste, I exactly followed the instructions for i5 cpus on the manufactures website (arctic silver pro).
I can't really see if there is too much on it, because my heatsink is huge (Scythe Ninja 3 120*120*160mm) and its hard to see anything under it.

What could be on the cpu cooler that causes this smell?
I mean pure metal doesn't smell like that at such relatively low temps.

I think it is something that takes time to develop.
When I did my 4.3Ghz 12h prime run it just smelled a little in the end, barely noticeable (with temps up to 68°C).
But after 12h of prime @ 4.5Ghz you could clearly notice the smell.
My cooling should be sufficient, I got 3*120mm case fans (1 front in, 1 rear out, 1 top out).
So it could be the temps that heat up the heatsink and stuff.
Or it could be the power drained by the cpu (maxing out at 140W) at full load causing parts of the mobo to overheat.
How do I find out now? I don't want to destroy my hardware just because I stress tested too much.


----------



## gceclifton

It could still be dust. Sounds like you have negative pressure in your case with 1 in and 2 out. This can mean that air is drawn in through any gaps in the case and doesn't go through any filters. Dust doesn't take long to build up though, I know that a week after installing everything in my new case, there was a build up of dust on all of the filters that had to be cleaned off!


----------



## ryuji

Maybe you should get a thermocouple if your afraid to go feel around with your fingers. Me personally, the rule of 'If you cant hold your finger on it without discomfort it needs a heat sink' has treated me extremely well. The only things that have died on me is motherboards and memory, psu's gone bad due to poor power quality from power co has killed three mobo's total on separate psus/occasions(hence going extreme overkill on my currently owned psu) and one of the times the psu killed memory too. I had a mobo die of old age. it just one day didnt turn on anymore. and one motherboard that died during some suicide runs

i actually intend to open up and replace all the rectifiers in my psu and check out/replace the capacitors and mosfets to 'service' my psu to ensure it remains operating properly without any surprises. Thinking of modding it to be water cooled while im at it as its the most noticeable noisemaker in my pc


----------



## Xtreme21

Thought I would join the fun. Was going for just a good starting point or baseline to really OC my 2500k. Here's what im running and sorry no pic im at work









MSI P67A-G43 (B3) BIOS 1.9

Shes running at 4.5Ghz @ Idle Vcore of 1.248v and load 1.256v. Have it set in the BIOS for 1.255v
Off the top of my head EIST, C1E, Intel Power states, Spread Spectrum are disabled.
RAM is set to auto with XMP settings, High Vdroop, PLL Voltage enabled (only auto/enabled/disabled on MSI board)

Ran 15 runs through IBT on Standard, and 6 hours of Prime blend temps were around 65c-69c.
Ran through 3DMark Vantage 11(?) to kind of stress the whole system temps were around 55c-60c
Played about an hour of SWTOR, game ran smooth as butter and temps never went above 57c.

So for a baseline what do you guys think, can anyone with the same board recommend anything?? I only plan to go up from here so all input is appreciated.


----------



## NARF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gceclifton*
> 
> It could still be dust. Sounds like you have negative pressure in your case with 1 in and 2 out. This can mean that air is drawn in through any gaps in the case and doesn't go through any filters. Dust doesn't take long to build up though, I know that a week after installing everything in my new case, there was a build up of dust on all of the filters that had to be cleaned off!


Hey, just noticed you got the same case.
How is your fan setup?

So I just surfed around and maybe found out some more.
I heard if it smells like ammoniac it could be caused by the residuals of the soldering flux on the board.
When it heats up, it evaporates.
I dont remember how ammoniac smells though.
I think my pc smells like a combination of solvent and metal.

Maybe I should do another stress test and wait for it.
Then I'll open my case and "go around" with my nose.

Besides that, my mobo got some overclocking presets with similar settings to my overclocks (they just use a bit more vcore).
So if those presets exist, my mobo should be able to handle it, or am I wrong?


----------



## gceclifton

ATM... It is in pieces waiting for me to get my back side in gear and finish modding it! When it is finally done, it will have 2 TY-140's on the front (won't fit without a few alterations), a fan on the base and no exhaust fans - I will just leave the rear vent open and remove the top rear sound deadening cover to let the air out. I may play with this once I get it all set up (I have a smoke machine to see where air flow is going but I am wary of residue sitting on components - last time I filled my bedroom to the point that you could barely see your hand right in front of your face, there was a residual film on everything)

As for the smell, I am unsure as I haven't had this problem myself - going around with your nose is probably the best but but I think it will be difficult to pinpoint with everything in the case.

As for the presets, I don't know. I do know that somehow I managed to have a (as far as I know) stable 5.1Ghz overclock on the stock HSF. Needless to say, it hit 98C pretty damned quick. I don't think I was trying to over clock it at the time. It just happened :S


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> I noticed an odd thing when I do stress testing.
> After a few hours the Pc starts to smell a little. Doesn't smell like burning or smoke, more like metal or so.
> My hardware is about 1 month old.
> It has nothing to do with my case, because I changed it 2 weeks ago and the smell is still there.
> I think it doesn't come from the psu either.
> My temps are around 64-72°C and my vcore is 1.320V.
> Where does this come from and does it indicate hardware failure?


Some heat sinks and mobos have stickers that are supposed to be removed before use. They are often clear and easy to miss. Could this be your problem?


----------



## mybadomen

Hiya guys i was bored so i was sitting here messing with my settings trying to get my voltage lower.I have been stable for a long time now @ 5Ghz but to be rock solid stable both with Prime and IBT on max i need to run 1.47 Volts. This is on 8 Threads and with my ram @ 2136mhz 9.12.9.27 1T . I am on Water and my temps Max roughly @ 70c while stability testing with IBT and roughly 65c with Prime.

I have been messing with these settings for a few days now and read a million Guides about it.But i still dont understand whats best for these settings:

AsRock Board
Dram (tried from 1.5 to 1.63 but 1.58 seems to be the sweet spot)
PCH (No idea on this one?)
PLL (believe lower is better on my chip but not sure i think i am at 1.6 roughly. I was at 1.75 but lowered it and it didn't effect stability)
VTT (Should i be running this close to 1.2v if running ram @ 2133?)
VCCSA (This one i know we leave alone)

I dont understand when i try to do recommended settings on these voltages i become unstable real fast.

I will Post Bios Screenshots in a couple minutes after someone replies to what i have written so far.

I thought if i lowered the PLL and raised the VTT i would be able to lower my Cpu voltage. which is running fixed right now.

Any Help Pc is running great now but still would like to get it lower.Without losing the performance. It takes 1.5v to be stable at 5.2Ghz and i have to lower my ram to 1866 to be stable with IBT Max at 5.2

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## ginoboy3

I'm new to overclocking and I have a i7 2600k I am looking to overclock at a mere 4.0ghz. Wondering if anyone out there has a similar Asus P67 Sabertooth motherboard that could direct me to a safe voltage to start my overclock. I read somewhere that it would be safe to leave most of the settings in BIOS in 'auto' (default) within ng 4Ghz range. Thanks in advance!


----------



## darkinners

Hi Guys, This is my application for joining this awesome club











custom Prime 95 12Hours, done this with my sig rig.


----------



## munaim1

Added, thank you for contributing to this thread. Welcome to the club









Submission summary:

100 2600k
199 2500k
11 2700k

WOW







Excellent job and a massive thank you to all that participated.









Also 700+ pages


----------



## d3v0

sandystable.jpg 914k .jpg file
SUBMISSION TIME BABY WOO!!

4.8ghz at 1.45vcore. A bit high, I know. 13+ hours stable. I spent 2-3 days running prime all day adjusting everything BUT vcore (leaving at 1.43v) and nothing gave me more than 3-5hrs stability, until I punched the vcore up to 1.45v. Ran a standard blend.

Cooled with a corsair H50.


----------



## shad0wfax

So just for fun I had a 14 hour stable sandy run at 4.8 GHz. It passed the 1344 and 1792 without any issues.

It failed at the 15 hour 15 minute mark on whatever WU FFT comes after 240K.

So it had completed 60 different FFT lengths out of I believe 72 total in the rotation.

The point is that 12 hours may be enough to get a "stable" badge here in this thread, but you still might fail consistently on a different FFT length. Until you've been through all 72 (I think) and done about 18 hours, you're still guessing.

Go for the Super Stable badge instead of just stable!


----------



## d3v0

I didnt turn off the workers


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Here is my submission, its my sig rig but it only has 1 560ti and a hyper 212+


----------



## kcuestag

Hey guys,

I have a quick question. Is it possible that after adding my 3rd GTX580 I may need to bump some sort of voltage to have the overall system stable?

I noticed that the cards are all fine separately, PSU is fine too (max peak gaming 700W with all cards), but when cards are stressed too hard (Metro 2033 for example) screen goes black and PC hangs, and have to do a hard reset.

Could it be that the motherboard needs more voltage to run the 3 cards through all the PCI-e lanes??

In the meanwhile, I bumped the PCH Voltage from 1.050v to 1.100v after reading google, hoping that helps.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a quick question. Is it possible that after adding my 3rd GTX580 I may need to bump some sort of v oltage to have the overall system stable?
> 
> I noticed that the cards are all fine separately, PSU is fine too (max peak gaming 700W with all cards), but when cards are stressed too hard (Metro 2033 for example) screen goes block and PC hangs, and have to do a hard reset.
> 
> Could it be that the motherboard needs more voltage to run the 3 cards through all the PCI-e lanes??
> 
> In the meanwhile, I bumped the PCH Voltage from 1.050v to 1.100v after reading google, hoping that helps.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Our motherboards (we have the same one) are meant to handle it.

However, the symptoms that you described *do sound like a low-power condition*.

According to the manufacturer, your PSU has 1,000W 24/7 operation at 40C, 1100W peak power, 85-88% efficiency across a 20% to 100% load range, a single 12V rail rated at 80A continuous and 85A peak, +/- 3% noise/ripple regulation, 4x 8pin and 6x 6pin for PCIe power support, and so on.

I recently tested total power use with a single GTX 580 at maximum power use and my 2500K (a less power hungry cpu than your 2600K if you have HT enabled) with the same motherboard. Now my PSU is a Corsair 850 TX, which is only 82-84% efficient, and I'm using an i5-2500K which uses a bit less power than your i7-2600K, but I'm OCd to 4.7 GHz and have the current limit unlocked to 140% of max, so it will pull considerable power.

I was using 570W total power with only one video card if I ran the CPU and the GPU all-out simultaneously. Running the CPU all-out without the video card was 235W. Running only the video card all-out with the rest of the system idling was 450W.

I'm not sure how power consumption with 3 cards will scale, but based on my numbers, my card was drawing (from the wall, not the actual GPU of the card itself) an additional 335W in total. That's a single card, not three cards. With three cards, it's not at all unreasonable to assume a total power draw of 800 to 1000W continuous, and the CPU adds another 120W to 150W on top of that if OC'd. (potentially ore if yours is hyperthreaded).

I know that our motherboards can handle tri-sli and simultaneous overclock. Your power supply will supply 960W continuous on the 12V rail, so you should be good, but if you're overclocking your cards like I am and also overclocking your CPU, you may just need a 1200W PSU to handle the peak loads.

EDIT: To be perfectly clear, my CPU and my 580 are overclocked and those power readings were total system power consumption with cpu at load, then video card at load, then both combined at load. This is not to imply that my CPU is using 235W (it would burn through) and this is not to imply that my GF110 GPU is itself using 335W (as it would burn through as well.) This is the power consumed by the PSU itself, as a total system power with those components individually and then collectively loaded.

CPU is a 2500K at 4.7 GHz and 1.334 Vcore at 63 to 69C steady, with a 140% current allowance (A 2600K with HT enabled and the same OC settings would use more power)

GPU is an evga GTX 580 Superclock (reference hardware with mild factory OC) further OC'd by me to 904.5 MHz core / 1809 MHz shader / 2106 MHz VRAM / 1.113Vcore with fan at 98% speed @ 76C steady

In addition, I have two 1300 RPM cpu fans (120mm) a 120mm case fan and a 80mm case fan as well as a 120mm PSU fan that are all running between 70% and 100% for this test. These do add some electrical load. No other peripheral devices were powered at the time.


----------



## kcuestag

My cards are on stock and I do not plan on overclocking them.









I bumped the PCH Voltage, to see if that was the issue, I doubt it's the PSU, since like I said, most I've seen is around 700W-750W while playing Battlefield 3.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My cards are on stock and I do not plan on overclocking them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bumped the PCH Voltage, to see if that was the issue, I doubt it's the PSU, since like I said, most I've seen is around 700W-750W while playing Battlefield 3.


What gpu driver are you running? Have you tired a different GPU driver? Try bumping the core voltage with afterburner.

Note to everyone awaiting submission to club, I will be adding your entry to the spreadsheet soon









Many thanks for your patience.


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like I was not stable at 4.9GHz, don't feel comfortable using more volts so I am backing it down to 4.8GHz.

Do you think that can cause the black screen issue I had?

PS: I'm running 285.62 WHQL which is the best driver for BF3 out there in multi-gpu systems.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Looks like I was not stable at 4.9GHz, don't feel comfortable using more volts so I am backing it down to 4.8GHz.
> 
> Do you think that can cause the black screen issue I had?
> 
> PS: I'm running 285.62 WHQL which is the best driver for BF3 out there in multi-gpu systems.


Your driver version is fine. The 290 beta drivers are pretty awesome and they do fix a few triangular artifact issues in BF3. I'm currently using 290.53.

Since your GPUs are not overclocked, I doubt that it is a power supply issue.

Your CPU being overclocked that high (and unstable) may very well have caused the issue, yes.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Your driver version is fine. The 290 beta drivers are pretty awesome and they do fix a few triangular artifact issues in BF3. I'm currently using 290.53.
> 
> Since your GPUs are not overclocked, I doubt that it is a power supply issue.
> 
> Your CPU being overclocked that high (and unstable) may very well have caused the issue, yes.


Thanks, I'm now stable and no issues yet, will keep an eye on it.


----------



## AMC

Hey munaim1,

How are you liking the Maximus board? I got my chip to 5.55GHz and it won't go higher no matter the voltage. I know the chip can do more since this is at only 1.53 volts. I am pretty sure the motherboard is holding me back a bit...

I'm thinking of getting the Maximus 4 P67 or Z68, don't know which yet...........


----------



## munaim1

*Spreadsheet fully updated*

Thank you for your patience.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 310 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*












@AMC

No complaints about the mobo, fantastic piece of equipment. I hate to break it to you, but I doubt you'll get any higher with the M4E, however it does have more BCLK headroom then any other board so _potentially_ it could go higher, maybe a few extra mhz but that's about it. One other thing is the RAM overclocking capabilities, does very well my GT's 2200+ with CL7.


----------



## ryuji

would 2600k count as 'another entry'? for your purposes, or just replace the 2500k =P


----------



## benson733

I cant believe I forgot to maximize the notepad before taking the screenshot. This is my screenshot of 12H prime blend. Thanks for the help munaim1, I would love to join the club but its okay if I'm disqualified due to my ocn name not being in the screenshot. At least I know its stable









*Here the post that you helped me to achieve stability:*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1212664/2500k-cant-get-4-5ghz-12h-prime-stable

*Heres my EFI/BIOS Settings:*

I am using a ASUS P8p67 board

AI OVERCLOCK TUNER: Manual
BCLK/PEG FREQUENCY: 100
TURBO RATIO: by all cores ( can change in OS) 45
MEMORY FREQUENCY: 16GB @1333MHz

DRAM TIMINGS
9
9
9
24
1T
1.50v

LOAD LINE CALIBRATION: Ultra High
CPU VOLTAGE: Manual mode
MANUAL CPU VOLTAGE: 1.355v
INTERNAL PLL OVER VOLTAGE: Disabled

All other settings are stock/auto

*Heres my screenshot:*

Using Noctua NH-D14










Direct link larger image:

http://i.imgur.com/xv6C8.png


----------



## munaim1

No worries *benson733*, I'll add you some time later









Good job on getting that system 'stable'









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> would 2600k count as 'another entry'? for your purposes, or just replace the 2500k =P


The previous entry gets moved to 'old entries sheet' unless member states otherwise. New entry is then uploaded to all other sheets


----------



## benson733

Awesome thanks!!!

And I guess All I needed was to go from High to Ultra LLC. None of those other tweaks were needed. Now I just have to play some BF3









How you like my sig.....


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benson733*
> 
> I cant believe I forgot to maximize the notepad before taking the screenshot. This is my screenshot of 12H prime blend. Thanks for the help munaim1, I would love to join the club but its okay if I'm disqualified due to my ocn name not being in the club. At least I know its stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here the post that you helped me to achieve stability:*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1212664/2500k-cant-get-4-5ghz-12h-prime-stable
> *Heres my EFI/BIOS Settings:*
> I am using a ASUS P8p67 board
> AI OVERCLOCK TUNER: Manual
> BCLK/PEG FREQUENCY: 100
> TURBO RATIO: by all cores ( can change in OS) 45
> MEMORY FREQUENCY: 16GB @1333MHz
> DRAM TIMINGS
> 9
> 9
> 9
> 24
> 1T
> 1.50v
> LOAD LINE CALIBRATION: Ultra High
> CPU VOLTAGE: Manual mode
> MANUAL CPU VOLTAGE: 1.355v
> INTERNAL PLL OVER VOLTAGE: Disabled
> All other settings are stock/auto
> *Heres my screenshot:*
> Using Noctua NH-D14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct link larger image:
> http://i.imgur.com/xv6C8.png


What's your room temp? Your core temps are insanely low


----------



## munaim1

Updated spreadsheet. Thank you all


----------



## benson733

@ AeroZ

My room temp is about 18C/64F with about 66% Relative Humidity.

I live in Canada so I get nice cool temps. Its a warm winter too....

Summer temps will be higher but still fairly cool because I live on an island lakefront.

Cheers


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Wanting to join the club. Had a quick question, with prime standard blend, does it have to use 80-90% ram, or is that just for custom blend?


----------



## benson733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyghtryder_9*
> 
> Wanting to join the club. Had a quick question, with prime standard blend, does it have to use 80-90% ram, or is that just for custom blend?


You can use standard blend "don't think it uses 90%" or a custom blend with 80-90% ram usage, both qualify.


----------



## valleydaz

Hi folks, this is my first post but I've been reading a lot of threads and posts on trying to overclock my i5 2500k to 4500mhz on a ASRock z68 pro3 motherboard (lots of great help in there, thanks







). Its not been easy getting it stable. When i first got it i just upped the multiplier and left everything on auto or default thinking that was all it took to get a stable chip, little did i know. As soon as i started messing around with benchmark software like prime95 it became clear it was not stable, and thats what brought me to overclockers.net. So for the last week i've been trying lots of differant settings starting from stock and working my way up, mostly i've been going for a fixed vcore but seems like no matter what i did i was getting BSOD's, it would trip a worker in prime or i would get an BSOD while idle. I've now went for offset mode and i've finally ran a stable 12 hour prime95 blend (below), It is also stable in FFT 1344 and 1792. I also ran intelburntest and linx and it was stable in them too







. The only thing i,m woried about now is a random BSOD while idle but that is a wait and see i suppose. Her are all my settings and proof of 12 hour stable prime95 blend test;















Just one quick question if someone can help - In Prime95 when the self test passed line is busy or sometimes on a normal line my multiplier drops back to 16 (1600mhz) and the vcore drops to 1.04v. It then go's back up to multiplier 45 after a few seconds and continues at vcore 1.35v. Is this Normal, is it vdroop or should my vcore and multiplier stay the same all the time when running Prime? and i don't know if my voltage is tight enough LLC wise but every time i changed it i was unstable. any info on this would be great cheers


----------



## We Gone

Try this

Enable
Thermal Throttling, CE1 & Internal PLL Overvolt

Disable
C3,C6, C state Support

Under North Bridge
Disable IGD multi-monitor If you are not using it.


----------



## johnsmith221

Did i do this right?



I think 4.3 is kind of weak compared to you guys but i'm new to computers outside of MS Office and this is my first build... Actually didnt even know what the K stood for or anything about overclocking until i stumbled on this forum.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Looks good John. I was able to get 4.4GHz @ your Vcore on my 2500k.

Recently I got a H50 cooler and some MOSFET cooling so I've been able to up my MHz. I'm @ 4.6GHz @ 1.32V with 61C max on the H50 cooling. Seems like a good setup so far. Might attempt to push it more...4.7-4.8 maybe...


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Alright heres my entry. I'm pretty sure I can go higher but for now this will do.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginoboy3*
> 
> I'm new to overclocking and I have a i7 2600k I am looking to overclock at a mere 4.0ghz. Wondering if anyone out there has a similar Asus P67 Sabertooth motherboard that could direct me to a safe voltage to start my overclock. I read somewhere that it would be safe to leave most of the settings in BIOS in 'auto' (default) within *ng* 4Ghz range. Thanks in advance!


Did you accidentally speak tagalog there? It made me lol.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyghtryder_9*
> 
> Alright heres my entry. I'm pretty sure I can go higher but for now this will do.


Nice one!!!

I was thinking of going W/C but i see quite a few 2700Ks having great OC results...lol, i am seriously thinking of spend the WC money to buy an 2700K (not that anybody can guaranty it'll go higher and/or with less Vcore than my current 2600K)...

Nice one bro...


----------



## MooMoo

Hows my BIOS settings look like? (finally got BIOS screenshot thing working







)

I want to make sure, that theres nothing (horribly) 'wrong' before going to test Prime95



















I might step down to 4.5GHz because 1.4v+ is maybe too much for my opinion :/


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Hows my BIOS settings look like? (finally got BIOS screenshot thing working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I might step down to 4.5GHz because 1.4v+ is maybe too much for my opinion :/


Why don't you use the "By All Cores" option instead of setting each core to x46 separately?

Do you really need the "PLL Overvoltage" to be enabled at this multiplier? (personally i had to enabled it at x50)

"CPU Current Capability" and "Duty Control" settings seem a bit extreme for the clock you are running...

I'd set the "CPU Spread Spectrum" to either Enabled or Disabled instead of Auto. At least you could monitor your results playing with this option and know where it helps you (i am big anti-fan of "Auto" options, i need to know exactly which has effect to what and how).

Why you have increased the VCCIO?

I would disable "Execute Disable Bit" just in case...

I would also set manually the RAM timings putting the nominal values of your sticks (Primary timings only)

Since you are OCing using the offset (props to you sir), you could also use the "Additional Turbo Voltage". You can increase/decrease by 0.004V and you could set your offset to get way less than 1V Vcore when idling and compensate the load Vcore with increasing the "Additional Turbo Voltage" (at least that's what i am doing, not fan at all of the fixed clock and Vcore, no reason not to use the Speedstep feature)...personally i only use negative Offset (from 3.4Ghz to 5Ghz) so when idling the Vcore is from 0.85 to 0.95V (depends of the specific frequency, i haven't optimize all the frequencies from 3.4 to 5Ghz). Then adjust the Additional Turbo Voltage to give me the needed Vcore under load...

Also since you use the offset you get advantage of the Dynamic VID. If you see maximum peak Vcore running Prime 1.4V then in everyday use expect a lot less. Use AIDA64 to do the logging, do a session of your everyday pc usage (games, encoding, browsing, anything you do) and take a look at AIDA's statistics, especially the max peak Vore...for instance, while the max peak Vcore i got using Prime (12h) at 4.8Ghz was 1.4V and 1.424V for Linx AVX,. in reality i haven' seen more than 1.352V max peak (lot's of gaming, encoding, browsing while AIDA logs everything)










PS: Please keep in mind i own a 2600K and an Asus P8P67 evo


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Why don't you use the "By All Cores" option instead of setting each core to x46 separately?
> Do you really need the "PLL Overvoltage" to be enabled at this multiplier? (personally i had to enabled it at x50)
> "CPU Current Capability" and "Duty Control" settings seem a bit extreme for the clock you are running...
> I'd set the "CPU Spread Spectrum" to either Enabled or Disabled instead of Auto. At least you could monitor your results playing with this option and know where it helps you (i am big anti-fan of "Auto" options, i need to know exactly which has effect to what and how).
> Why you have increased the VCCIO?
> I would disable "Execute Disable Bit" just in case...
> I would also set manually the RAM timings putting the nominal values of your sticks (Primary timings only)
> Since you are OCing using the offset (props to you sir), you could also use the "Additional Turbo Voltage". You can increase/decrease by 0.004V and you could set your offset to get way less than 1V Vcore when idling and compensate the load Vcore with increasing the "Additional Turbo Voltage" (at least that's what i am doing, not fan at all of the fixed clock and Vcore, no reason not to use the Speedstep feature)...personally i only use negative Offset (from 3.4Ghz to 5Ghz) so when idling the Vcore is from 0.85 to 0.95V (depends of the specific frequency, i haven't optimize all the frequencies from 3.4 to 5Ghz). Then adjust the Additional Turbo Voltage to give me the needed Vcore under load...
> Also since you use the offset you get advantage of the Dynamic VID. If you see maximum peak Vcore running Prime 1.4V then in everyday use expect a lot less. Use AIDA64 to do the logging, do a session of your everyday pc usage (games, encoding, browsing, anything you do) and take a look at AIDA's statistics, especially the max peak Vore...for instance, while the max peak Vcore i got using Prime (12h) at 4.8Ghz was 1.4V and 1.424V for Linx AVX,. in reality i haven' seen more than 1.352V max peak (lot's of gaming, encoding, browsing while AIDA logs everything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Please keep in mind i own a 2600K and an Asus P8P67 evo


I put it By all cores, because otherwise OS/software can modify those ratios.

Im not sure do I need "PLL Overvoltage", but once tried it disabled and I got instantly BSOD when got to windows desktop. What does it actually do?

I don't know much about "CPU Current Capability" and "Duty Control", but I put them like that, because I've read to do like that :| . How I should change CPU current capability?

I got adviced to raise VCCIO for stability.

I could try to mess with that "Additional Turbo Voltage" later









From now I've just played Team Fortress 2 and I got Vcore peak to 1.432V.

I'll get back







to these when I've messed with some of those which you bring up


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Why don't you use the "By All Cores" option instead of setting each core to x46 separately?
> Do you really need the "PLL Overvoltage" to be enabled at this multiplier? (personally i had to enabled it at x50)
> "CPU Current Capability" and "Duty Control" settings seem a bit extreme for the clock you are running...
> I'd set the "CPU Spread Spectrum" to either Enabled or Disabled instead of Auto. At least you could monitor your results playing with this option and know where it helps you (i am big anti-fan of "Auto" options, i need to know exactly which has effect to what and how).
> Why you have increased the VCCIO?
> I would disable "Execute Disable Bit" just in case...
> I would also set manually the RAM timings putting the nominal values of your sticks (Primary timings only)
> Since you are OCing using the offset (props to you sir), you could also use the "Additional Turbo Voltage". You can increase/decrease by 0.004V and you could set your offset to get way less than 1V Vcore when idling and compensate the load Vcore with increasing the "Additional Turbo Voltage" (at least that's what i am doing, not fan at all of the fixed clock and Vcore, no reason not to use the Speedstep feature)...personally i only use negative Offset (from 3.4Ghz to 5Ghz) so when idling the Vcore is from 0.85 to 0.95V (depends of the specific frequency, i haven't optimize all the frequencies from 3.4 to 5Ghz). Then adjust the Additional Turbo Voltage to give me the needed Vcore under load...
> Also since you use the offset you get advantage of the Dynamic VID. If you see maximum peak Vcore running Prime 1.4V then in everyday use expect a lot less. Use AIDA64 to do the logging, do a session of your everyday pc usage (games, encoding, browsing, anything you do) and take a look at AIDA's statistics, especially the max peak Vore...for instance, while the max peak Vcore i got using Prime (12h) at 4.8Ghz was 1.4V and 1.424V for Linx AVX,. in reality i haven' seen more than 1.352V max peak (lot's of gaming, encoding, browsing while AIDA logs everything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Please keep in mind i own a 2600K and an Asus P8P67 evo


Is that additional turbo voltage setting really effective? I mean you're the first guy that I know that recommends fiddling with it, not that I'm saying that's wrong


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is that additional turbo voltage setting really effective? I mean you're the first guy that I know that recommends fiddling with it, not that I'm saying that's wrong


Yeap, it works fine...

My last submission was my 2600K at 4.9Ghz ( post #7080 ) . The offset is -0.08 (=minus 0.08) and the Additional Turbo Voltage 0.092 (this is always a positive number). So minimum idle Vcore is 0.928V.

I could have passed all the tests just using the offset method without using any Additional Turbo Voltage, i guestimate offset would had to be set anywhere from -0.01V to +0.015, i didn't bother to check ...

At the end of the day the more effective way is the one that gets you to your target. In my case, it got me there...









Thank god we can get advantage of so many features of the mobos/cpu architectures provide us, fine tuning seems easier than ever (yeah, i am kind of an old school OCer)...


----------



## scorpiontsi

I'm toying with this approach now so far so good. I thought it appeared setting up like this would work thanks for the confirmation... more reboots and tweaking ahead for me ...


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> I'm toying with this approach now so far so good. I thought it appeared setting up like this would work thanks for the confirmation... more reboots and tweaking ahead for me ...


Great! Needs a lot of patience but it's fine tuning after all...









Good thing is the Additional Turbo Voltage has 0.004 steps instead of the regular offset's 0.005...bad thing is in practice chances are you instantly see a plus or minus 0.005V offset adjustment (if you log Vcore). The Additional Turbo Voltage is not as "responsive" but it does the job, it just needs lots of patience and extra time for testings. All i can tell is it surely works fine...


















PS: Yesterday i finished the first sessions (more than 8 hours testing in total) for the 5Ghz using offset and additional offset voltage...bad thing is i must decide to go to either the W/C road (85C peak temp for 30minutes Prime runs with 14C ambient temp means that the 12hour Prime session will get me real close to 90C) or just wait for my open bench case to get here and take it from there...


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Great! Needs a lot of patience but it's fine tuning after all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing is the Additional Turbo Voltage has 0.004 steps instead of the regular offset's 0.005...bad thing is in practice chances are you instantly see a plus or minus 0.005V offset adjustment (if you log Vcore). The Additional Turbo Voltage is not as "responsive" but it does the job, it just needs lots of patience and extra time for testings. All i can tell is it surely works fine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Yesterday i finished the first sessions (more than 8 hours testing in total) for the 5Ghz using offset and additional offset voltage...bad thing is i must decide to go to either the W/C road (85C peak temp for 30minutes Prime runs with 14C ambient temp means that the 12hour Prime session will get me real close to 90C) or just wait for my open bench case to get here and take it from there...


Nice I noticed the .004 steps pretty quickly. It took a while to find the right setting to get into windows is a bit high (1.5) so I went ahead and bumped the multiplier to 51 tested stability quickly then started folding. Want to see what heat production is like at 1.5v. It's not wanting to go into windows at 52 with the same settings. I had 1.48 x 50 stable with high temp of 76 folding and 85 prime. Bit high but with the protection plan Im not overly concerned.... Not to mention gaming it floats 50-60s C . Think personally a lot of people focus to much on highs they pull pushing their systems to unrealistic loads. Eventually I will settle on a speed and I will make a entry. Hardest part will be stopping folding.


----------



## MooMoo

I don't fully get this Additional Turbo Voltage, how much should I put it? 0.004V? What about my offset voltage then?


----------



## kevindd992002

I don't get it too. What does it specifically do?


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> I don't fully get this Additional Turbo Voltage, how much should I put it? 0.004V? What about my offset voltage then?


what multiplier are you trying to hit? likely its going to take more than that.. You just use it to set your overclock voltage and set offset to minus .005.

So you go in and reset your offset voltage to minimum -.005. Then you go and set the additional turbo voltage to the amount you need to hit your clock speed. Took a few boots to find a amount that would work with my multiplier. Not thinking of the exact amount off the top of my head but like .136 or maybe .146 that got me into windows where I could see the voltage when the cpu was turboing with a x50 multiplier. From there I can adjust it and fine tune it.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I don't get it too. What does it specifically do?


It is letting you keep your downclocked voltage extremely low (1.6ghz less than 1v) and attain a nice high turbo overclock.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I don't get it too. What does it specifically do?
> 
> 
> 
> It is letting you keep your downclocked voltage extremely low (1.6ghz less than 1v) and attain a nice high turbo overclock.
Click to expand...

There can be a problem with that, ie. voltage too low whilst idle could cause bsod. If I understand it correctly it is the *turbo* voltage, increasing that allows the voltage to rise with turbo (overclocked) so you get your desired voltage under load, however, as you are compensating the load voltage with additional turbo voltage and not the actual vcore I suspect the idle voltage will be much lower obviously because turbo will not have kicked in until you put it on load, therefore causing bsod. If you have the LLC levels and all of that set correctly in combination with the additional turbo voltage then of ourse it could work, however I would much rather take the traditional approach and just use the CPU vcore voltage rather than turbo voltage.

Summary,

Turbo voltage effects load voltage whilst turbo kicks in.

CPU voltage in general effects both idle and when turbo (overclocked state) kicks in.

Just my two cents, hope it makes sense.









*Note to everyone,* I'll update the spreadsheet in a bit, thanks for your patience.









Never did I think this thread will go above 700 pages lol


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> I don't fully get this Additional Turbo Voltage, how much should I put it? 0.004V? What about my offset voltage then?


Just think of it like a secondary plain offset (but this has only positive value) that it's being added up only under load (when your turbo freq gets enabled) nothing more...


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Turbo voltage effects load voltage whilst turbo kicks in.


Exactly.









The "plain" offset affects the Vcore at all states no matter if it's idle or under load (so the Turbo kicks in and the multis increase).

The additional turbo voltage kicks in only under load (again when the Turbo kicks in and the multis increase) and it's just an extra increment (not exactly proportional though comparing to the offset or at least not as obvious)

PS: if there is no thread about the offset OC yet, showing dynamic VIDs and so forth maybe i could be useful.


----------



## valleydaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Try this
> Enable
> Thermal Throttling, CE1 & Internal PLL Overvolt
> Disable
> C3,C6, C state Support
> Under North Bridge
> Disable IGD multi-monitor If you are not using it.


Thanks for the tips We Gone, I'm going to let it run a while on the settings i have at the moment now that it seems to be stable but if i start getting any instability then I'll get changing those ones. What is IGD multi-monitor? never heard of that


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Hows my BIOS settings look like? (finally got BIOS screenshot thing working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I might step down to 4.5GHz because 1.4v+ is maybe too much for my opinion :/
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you use the "By All Cores" option instead of setting each core to x46 separately?
> 
> Do you really need the "PLL Overvoltage" to be enabled at this multiplier? (personally i had to enabled it at x50)
> 
> "CPU Current Capability" and "Duty Control" settings seem a bit extreme for the clock you are running...
> 
> I'd set the "CPU Spread Spectrum" to either Enabled or Disabled instead of Auto. At least you could monitor your results playing with this option and know where it helps you (i am big anti-fan of "Auto" options, i need to know exactly which has effect to what and how).
> 
> Why you have increased the VCCIO?
> 
> I would disable "Execute Disable Bit" just in case...
> 
> I would also set manually the RAM timings putting the nominal values of your sticks (Primary timings only)
> 
> Since you are OCing using the offset (props to you sir), you could also use the "Additional Turbo Voltage". You can increase/decrease by 0.004V and you could set your offset to get way less than 1V Vcore when idling and compensate the load Vcore with increasing the "Additional Turbo Voltage" (at least that's what i am doing, not fan at all of the fixed clock and Vcore, no reason not to use the Speedstep feature)...personally i only use negative Offset (from 3.4Ghz to 5Ghz) so when idling the Vcore is from 0.85 to 0.95V (depends of the specific frequency, i haven't optimize all the frequencies from 3.4 to 5Ghz). Then adjust the Additional Turbo Voltage to give me the needed Vcore under load...
> 
> Also since you use the offset you get advantage of the Dynamic VID. If you see maximum peak Vcore running Prime 1.4V then in everyday use expect a lot less. Use AIDA64 to do the logging, do a session of your everyday pc usage (games, encoding, browsing, anything you do) and take a look at AIDA's statistics, especially the max peak Vore...for instance, while the max peak Vcore i got using Prime (12h) at 4.8Ghz was 1.4V and 1.424V for Linx AVX,. in reality i haven' seen more than 1.352V max peak (lot's of gaming, encoding, browsing while AIDA logs everything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Please keep in mind i own a 2600K and an Asus P8P67 evo
Click to expand...


By All Cores is preferable to individual core settings, as fommof points out.
PLL Overvoltage is only enabled if your computer fails to POST or boot into Windows at a very high frequency. I found that I needed it for 4.9GHz and 5.0 GHz.
*CPU Current Capability at 140% and Duty Control to "Extreme" are good settings!* Extreme Duty Control simply uses current (Amperage) to limit the VRM, rather than throttling the VRM by temperature. I used to use the Standard Duty Control setting and even at my 4.7 GHz OC I noticed that I was getting "silent power throttling" in benchmarks, especially in IBT. As for the 140% Current Capability, *140% is ideal for any overclock, provided your voltages and temperatures are safe,* it's much the same as the Extreme Duty Control. Current Capability simply allows the core to draw more power for a given clock, making that clock more efficient. I noticed that even at 4.6 and 4.7 GHz that by changing this setting from 130% to 140% that my Flop/s increased significantly, as did my benchmarks. In fact, my 4.7 GHz benchmarks are comparable to many "automatic" settings producing 4.8 GHz on the clocks. A finely tuned 4.7 GHz setting will perform equally well (or better than) a poorly tuned 4.8 GHz setting, and these settings make that possible.
I agree, either disable or enable CPU Spread Spectrum. I personally find that my OCs are more efficient with it disabled, but I needed it enabled for 5.0 GHz.
I too, want to know why your VCCIO is so high. 1.0500V is a preferable setting in most cases. 1.1500V seems very high to me for that clock speed.
I haven't had any problem with Execute Disable Bit being enabled at any clock speed. Is there a case for disabling it? I'd like to know.
RAM timings aren't necessary to adjust, if you're using XMP DIMMs, as they'll read the information right off of the SPD and should be timed perfectly. The only reason to set them manually would be if you have RAM that isn't setting itself properly by SPD, such as with a DIMM that is not on the "qualified hardware list" for the motherboard and BIOS version that you have, or if you're overclocking your RAM.

... Sometimes I feel incredibly stupid ...

I'm only just now finding out about additional turbo voltage... I probably saw that in the BIOS a hundred times and read it in this thread a few dozen times as well. For some reason I never noticed it...









Wow.... Alright, so I'm going to go back in tweak things to reduce my idle voltage significantly and re-do my entire OC profile accordingly! I don't need to use nearly so much offset voltage now!

Yay, I get to have more fun OCing again!


----------



## scorpiontsi

So been playing with it and I have gotten it dialed in more accurately to my old 5.0ghz overclock. It's still giving just a bit more power though. Using -.005 offset with +.124 additional turbo voltage. 140% overcurrent and 75% LLC with PLL overvoltage disabled. Went back to my XMP settings because I was tightening / tweaking memory at the same time as doing this and ran into stability issues (dumb idea always adjust one thing at a time). I knew better anyhow back on XMP but had found stability at some tighter timings. Think I had 7 7 7 21 1T stable on this 7 8 8 24 2T ram with abit of extra juice. Had no issues for a couple days folding but got a couple folding errors earlier and ran into the classic not sure whats causing it problem from adjusting to many things at a time. Im still a ways from making a submission.

Think I need to redo heatsink. I get a higher spread than I believe I should on max temps and even idle temps. How close should the cores temps be to each other? I get up to 12c seperation. For some stupid reason I decided not to use AS7 I had sitting around or Noctua's paste and ordered ceramique ...after reading some reviews I see I should have used either the AS7 I have sitting around or Noctuas as it seems that ceramique 2 is bunk. I'll likely reseat heatsink tomorrow and maybe lap the processor a bit.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Great! Needs a lot of patience but it's fine tuning after all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing is the Additional Turbo Voltage has 0.004 steps instead of the regular offset's 0.005...bad thing is in practice chances are you instantly see a plus or minus 0.005V offset adjustment (if you log Vcore). The Additional Turbo Voltage is not as "responsive" but it does the job, it just needs lots of patience and extra time for testings. All i can tell is it surely works fine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Yesterday i finished the first sessions (more than 8 hours testing in total) for the 5Ghz using offset and additional offset voltage...bad thing is i must decide to go to either the W/C road (85C peak temp for 30minutes Prime runs with 14C ambient temp means that the 12hour Prime session will get me real close to 90C) or just wait for my open bench case to get here and take it from there...


Hi fommof. Congrats on the big overclock and stable run! I'm just looking at your data. In a room with a freezing ambient of 14C, less than 1.4V, and one of the best air coolers in existence I would not expect your temps to approach 85-90C. I would really think that your temps should be 15C less, somewhere around 70C. You may want to evaluate your cooler mount, TIM, airflow in case etc. Maybe something is amiss? I bet if you fooled around with different intake and exhaust scenarios you could shave off many degrees!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

How many of you have ran over 1.45 for very long i would like to get 5ghz but i thk its going to need around 1.45+ 4800mhz runs 1.416 but it failed linx at 1.44. I also use offset volts so it does not use the full volts 24/7.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> It is letting you keep your downclocked voltage extremely low (1.6ghz less than 1v) and attain a nice high turbo overclock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "plain" offset affects the Vcore at all states no matter if it's idle or under load (so the Turbo kicks in and the multis increase).
> The additional turbo voltage kicks in only under load (again when the Turbo kicks in and the multis increase) and it's just an extra increment (not exactly proportional though comparing to the offset or at least not as obvious)
> PS: if there is no thread about the offset OC yet, showing dynamic VIDs and so forth maybe i could be useful.


So why would one want to use additional turbo voltage when you can get the same result just by fiddling with Offset Vcore and LLC?


----------



## dmasteR

What settings is everyone using for Custom Blend on Prime 95?


----------



## CloudX

I just set the memory to 6000mb since i have 8Gb and leave the rest as is.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> How many of you have ran over 1.45 for very long i would like to get 5ghz but i thk its going to need around 1.45+ 4800mhz runs 1.416 but it failed linx at 1.44. I also use offset volts so it does not use the full volts 24/7.


Hell, I needed 1.488 for 4.8 to be stable. Seems fine. I am using offset + at .1 to stay stable at 4.8. I tried 5.0 and it was taking me to 1.54V to be stable.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So why would one want to use additional turbo voltage when you can get the same result just by fiddling with Offset Vcore and LLC?


The others described the benefits better than I did. Basically using offset voltage alone my 1.6ghz stepped down speed was pulling over 1.1 volts. Now using turbo voltage its under 1v. Unless I misunderstand what LLC does it's only kicking in when the processor needs more juice. It's helpful to stabilize that high clock but it shouldn't effect the lower voltage of the stepped speed. Maybe I am wrong but this was my observation. I am still working out the sweet spot but I just got done reseating heatsink and applying a better thermal compound.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Hell, I needed 1.488 for 4.8 to be stable. Seems fine. I am using offset + at .1 to stay stable at 4.8. I tried 5.0 and it was taking me to 1.54V to be stable.


yea i got my 4800 stable by turning c3 and c6 off and then it only needed 1.416 vcore i might try more to get 5ghz stable i dont have my pc at full load unless im gaming then its probly still not max vcore.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> The others described the benefits better than I did. Basically using offset voltage alone my 1.6ghz stepped down speed was pulling over 1.1 volts. Now using turbo voltage its under 1v. Unless I misunderstand what LLC does it's only kicking in when the processor needs more juice. It's helpful to stabilize that high clock but it shouldn't effect the lower voltage of the stepped speed. Maybe I am wrong but this was my observation. I am still working out the sweet spot but I just got done reseating heatsink and applying a better thermal compound.


If you want a lower 1.6GHz Vcore, use Ultra High LLC and use a lower Offset Vcore. If you want a higher 1.6GHz Vcore, use High LLC and compensate the Offset Vcore by using a higher value. In this two events, you approximately get the same load Vcore but different 1.6GHz Vcore. And as munaim1 explained, having a lower 1.6GHz Vcore will be prone to idle BSODs anyway so why want it to be that way?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> The others described the benefits better than I did. Basically using offset voltage alone my 1.6ghz stepped down speed was pulling over 1.1 volts. Now using turbo voltage its under 1v. Unless I misunderstand what LLC does it's only kicking in when the processor needs more juice. It's helpful to stabilize that high clock but it shouldn't effect the lower voltage of the stepped speed. Maybe I am wrong but this was my observation. I am still working out the sweet spot but I just got done reseating heatsink and applying a better thermal compound.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a lower 1.6GHz Vcore, use Ultra High LLC and use a lower Offset Vcore. If you want a higher 1.6GHz Vcore, use High LLC and compensate the Offset Vcore by using a higher value. In this two events, you approximately get the same load Vcore but different 1.6GHz Vcore. And as munaim1 explained, having a lower 1.6GHz Vcore will be prone to idle BSODs anyway so why want it to be that way?
Click to expand...

I've fiddled with my settings and dropped my Vcore down to 0.960V at 1.6 GHz and my Vcore at 4.7 GHz is the same as it was before, alternating between 1.336 / 1.344 for what I'd guess is a 1.340 average. Rather than sitting at 25% (medium) LLC and +0.045 offset, now I'm at -0.030 offset with +.108 turbo voltage or something like that. (I'll have to check my +turbo again). The way it was before, I was sitting at around 1.128 Vcore at idle 1.6 GHz and that was a bit silly.

I've tried to abstain from LLC entirely, but it doesn't pass 18 hr prime custom blends unless I have at least minimal LLC enabled. I could put a crazy high offset or turbo voltage and be stable at 1.336-1.344, after the Vdroop was accounted for, but then during transients my Vcore would spike into the 1.458 range and that wasn't acceptable to me. With the "medium" 25% offset, my spikes cap out at 1.352Vcore. I can live with a 0.008V overshoot, but a .114 overshoot is ridiculous and probably unsafe.

Granted, I had C3 and C6 enabled. Perhaps I should just disable C3 and C6. I'm still unclear if the enhanced sleep states are going to do much for me.


----------



## NARF

Hey guys,

could an unstable overclock without stresstesting cause a corrupted windows installation?
My Pc just got stuck on the desktop after booting.
After rebooting the windows maintenance center (don't know the exact name in english) shows that my antivirus is deactivated.
My antivirus states its activated though.
If it is related to the overclock, would you recommend to reinstall windows before I'm finished testing my cpu?
I'm currently on 4.4Ghz (stable) and would like to find a stable 4.5Ghz spot.
After that I'm not planning to overclock it any further.
Could a corrupted windows cause stress tests to fail?
Is there anyway to prevent my pc from altering data on my system partition while stress testing, like a readonly system?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> could an unstable overclock without stresstesting cause a corrupted windows installation?
> My Pc just got stuck on the desktop after booting.
> After rebooting the windows maintenance center (don't know the exact name in english) shows that my antivirus is deactivated.
> My antivirus states its activated though.
> If it is related to the overclock, would you recommend to reinstall windows before I'm finished testing my cpu?
> I'm currently on 4.4Ghz (stable) and would like to find a stable 4.5Ghz spot.
> After that I'm not planning to overclock it any further.
> Could a corrupted windows cause stress tests to fail?
> Is there anyway to prevent my pc from altering data on my system partition while stress testing, like a readonly system?


Yes, if you get a Blue Screen of Death (stop error 0x0...0101 or 0x0...0124) during the start-up process when windows initializing files, it can potentially corrupt your system files. If your system files are corrupted, it can cause unpredictable behavior in Windows, even if you return to normal clock speeds. This doesn't happen often though, but it can happen.

I have no idea about your anti-virus issues.

Open an elevated command prompt (right click and select run as administrator on the command prompt shortcut) and try this:

*sfc /verifyonly*

If that catches any errors and warns you that it found mistakes, then open another elevated command prompt and type this:

*sfc /scannow*

If there are still files that are corrupted after all of that, then open another elevated command prompt and type this:

findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"

That will place the scan result details on your desktop. From there, you can extract the files from the windows 7 installation DVD and replace them manually file, by file by following the directions in this post:

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/42776-extract-files-windows-7-installation-dvd.html


----------



## NARF

Thanks for the reply.

sfc /verifyonly doesn't find any errors.
sfc /scanonly doesn't find anything, too.
I had about 10 or more bluescreens while stress testing in the last weeks (0101&0124).
Mostly vcore related, only one was related to PLL Voltage.
They only appeared after a few hours of permanent testing.
My Virtu software (z68 chipset) stopped working some time ago and after that I reinstalled it.
My system isn't really unstable, it just feels like some options I change, rechange after rebooting.
So I think something must be wrong with either my software or hardware.
I just don't want to stress test 4.5Ghz if I can't rely on the results.
My windows installation is somehow weird, because it took me ages to move my user data from the system partition to another hdd.
While trying to get it there, many errors showed, but after trying some more the errors suddenly disappeared.


----------



## jmcosta

hi

you guys know what this error means BCCode: c5 PLL Overvoltage fault?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> sfc /verifyonly doesn't find any errors.
> sfc /scanonly doesn't find anything, too.
> I had about 10 or more bluescreens while stress testing in the last weeks (0101&0124).
> Mostly vcore related, only one was related to PLL Voltage.
> They only appeared after a few hours of permanent testing.
> My Virtu software (z68 chipset) stopped working some time ago and after that I reinstalled it.
> My system isn't really unstable, it just feels like some options I change, rechange after rebooting.
> So I think something must be wrong with either my software or hardware.
> I just don't want to stress test 4.5Ghz if I can't rely on the results.
> My windows installation is somehow weird, because it took me ages to move my user data from the system partition to another hdd.
> While trying to get it there, many errors showed, but after trying some more the errors suddenly disappeared.


Alright, sfc /verifyonly would find any file error in windows secured files.

You can also open my computer, go to the drive that has windows installed on it, right click, select properties, then go to tools, and click "Check Now" in the error checking box. That should catch any HDD errors, if you have any.

If you don't have any HDD errors, my guess is that there's nothing wrong with your windows install and that your OC is just unstable. I don't think that, in your case, it's at all safe to say that, "My system isn't really unstable..." because everything you're describing is instability. :/


----------



## NARF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Alright, sfc /verifyonly would find any file error in windows secured files.
> 
> You can also open my computer, go to the drive that has windows installed on it, right click, select properties, then go to tools, and click "Check Now" in the error checking box. That should catch any HDD errors, if you have any.
> 
> If you don't have any HDD errors, my guess is that there's nothing wrong with your windows install and that your OC is just unstable. I don't think that, in your case, it's at all safe to say that, "My system isn't really unstable..." because everything you're describing is instability. :/


I meant its not so unstable that it reboots often or crashes in windows. I know that I'm describing instability







.
So everything looks like I eventually have to reinstall my system.
I just hate it because setting up the user data relocation is really annoying.

To get back to my question about "safe" stress testing, is there any way to prevent changes to the system partition while stress testing?
Would it be sufficient to log in with a guest account to prevent access?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> I meant its not so unstable that it reboots often or crashes in windows. I know that I'm describing instability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So everything looks like I eventually have to reinstall my system.
> I just hate it because setting up the user data relocation is really annoying.
> 
> To get back to my question about "safe" stress testing, is there any way to prevent changes to the system partition while stress testing?
> Would it be sufficient to log in with a guest account to prevent access?


The only way a stress test is going to corrupt your Windows installation is if you get a blue screen of death while the system is trying to write information to the disk. Stress-testing before you install an anti-virus program might help. Stress-testing with the least amount of extra processes running will help too.

You have a SSD as well as a HDD, I see. I do not know much about SSDs but some of the behavior you're describing may be a result of one of those BIOS settings that can mess up SSD performance.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So why would one want to use additional turbo voltage when you can get the same result just by fiddling with Offset Vcore and LLC?


First of all, sorry for the late reply (too busy deciding W/C components, darn, that's tough!)

At this point there is only one reason for doing this, at least that's why i went that route: to drop the idle Vcore.

If i didn't care about the idle Vcore i would just use the fixed Vcore method which i can assure you is the most easy one.

Up to 4.8Ghz my offset was negative (-0.08V with LLC set on Extreme) so my min idle Vcore was 0.952V (avg i guestimate around 0.97V ).

When i was experimenting with the 4.9Ghz i realized that for the first time i'd had to use positive offset. So i did some experiments with the additional turbo voltage.

So, yes, if you are not "anal" about idle Vcore and you use the offset method just don't use it...having the ability to control the Vcore by 0.004V steps is not a real benefit in my experience because as i have written before the additional turbo voltage is not as responsive as the offset.

To me OC for _everyday use_ is all about fine tuning, otherwise i would just pump the Vcore to 1.5V fixed core and get on with it...


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> How many of you have ran over 1.45 for very long i would like to get 5ghz but i thk its going to need around 1.45+ 4800mhz runs 1.416 but it failed linx at 1.44. I also use offset volts so it does not use the full volts 24/7.


I have exceed 1.45V when testing Prime95/Linx AVX (testing 5Ghz). Both these apps are a bit far away from the real life apps/usage so after you pass the stability tests just do a normal usage session (the usual apps, games etc) and monitor the Vcore (AIDA etc).

Then check the max Vcore you got (which by the way it could be only a max peak value while the average will be lower than that) and decide if you are willing to feed your cpu with this Vcore...

That's the big advantage of using the offset imho... the cpu will get the needed Vcore for a specific load, it's not always the maximum, it's dynamic...


----------



## NARF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> The only way a stress test is going to corrupt your Windows installation is if you get a blue screen of death while the system is trying to write information to the disk. Stress-testing before you install an anti-virus program might help. Stress-testing with the least amount of extra processes running will help too.
> 
> You have a SSD as well as a HDD, I see. I do not know much about SSDs but some of the behavior you're describing may be a result of one of those BIOS settings that can mess up SSD performance.


Thanks, never thought about that.
My system partition is on the SSD.
I disabled C3&C6 states and I changed my hdd management from IDE to AHCI after installing windows.
But I never heard of failures regarding disabled C3&C6 states, have you?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Hi fommof. Congrats on the big overclock and stable run! I'm just looking at your data. In a room with a freezing ambient of 14C, *less than 1.4V*, and one of the best air coolers in existence I would not expect your temps to *approach 85-90C*. I would really think that your temps should be *15C less, somewhere around 70C*. You may want to evaluate your cooler mount, TIM, airflow in case etc. Maybe something is amiss? I bet if you fooled around with different intake and exhaust scenarios you could shave off many degrees!


Hi there, naaaaah, my OC is not that big nor i have a golden chip (i haven't finished with this yet though)...

About the temp, yeah, you'd better believe it...no heat for this year man, my thermometer reports 14.5C right now...

I think you are looking at somebody else's submission here's mine at 4.9Ghz: http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7050_30#post_16354597

The maximum *ambient temperature that day was 13.5C*. After +12 Prime my *max peak temps were 69-78-77-74C* so nowhere near 85-90C.

There is no way in hell my *maximum temps* would be at 70C, the performance is not linear and we are talking about air cooling. But again if you take a look at the screen capture you will see that the "current" (at that specific time) temps are 62-72-69-68C which again is normal (running 1280K FFT).

You can get an idea about my case flow by looking the minimum temps recorded (19-22-19-21C not fair though because i am pretty sure i just switched on the pc, open core temp and started the Prime session right away so add 2-3C).

Also, i was definitely not running the cpu below 1.4V. The screen capture shows 1.416V but that's at that specific time. Since i log everything and keep them in excel, the max peak at this session was 1.456V (max peak, not all the time) so the average was probably around 1.424-1.432V during the 12h session...

I have set each and every case fan (8 in total) after days of experiments/measurements in order to give me the best airflow overall. I use NT-H1which imho is fantastic TIM (always dot method for applying) and there is no way in hell you can mount the "wrong" way the D14 (just two screws, screw all the way down until they stop - there is a stopper-, game over). The money i've spent on the D14 is the best money i've spent for cpu cooling the last 10 years...i am ready to take the W/C root but the D14 will stay for sure...









Thanks for your time.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> PLL Overvoltage is only enabled if your computer fails to POST or boot into Windows at a very high frequency. I found that I needed it for 4.9GHz and 5.0 GHz.


Same here (on at 5Ghz, off below that) but i am pretty sure it's different for each chip...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I haven't had any problem with Execute Disable Bit being enabled at any clock speed. Is there a case for disabling it? I'd like to know.


I disable everything is not needed and everything that doesn't help me. As i wrote in my previous post, "just in case". Since all my settings are being recorded per OC session (including the fails) i much prefer to set as many options as i can to either Enabled or Disabled (if ithere is the Auto option) and whatever is not useful to Disabled. That way i have more control.

That's my rule of thumb.

So no, Execute Disable Bit it doesn't _have_ to be disabled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> RAM timings aren't necessary to adjust, if you're using XMP DIMMs, as they'll read the information right off of the SPD and should be timed perfectly. The only reason to set them manually would be if you have RAM that isn't setting itself properly by SPD, such as with a DIMM that is not on the "qualified hardware list" for the motherboard and BIOS version that you have, or if you're overclocking your RAM.


Again, call me crazy but i don't trust any of the important settings to be on Auto. I even "harcode" PLL, VCCIO, VCCSA etc because i simply don't trust any of the Auto settings. I would if Asus explained how exactly these Auto settings work (what's the value per freq and so on).

Again, that's my rule of thumb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Wow.... Alright, so I'm going to go back in tweak things to reduce my idle voltage significantly and re-do my entire OC profile accordingly! I don't need to use nearly so much offset voltage now!


Aaaaaaah, the magic of fine tuning...darn i miss this, there is a chance to drop the W/C project and just get another 2600k (or 2700k) just for this...to explore it (yes i am crazy)...


----------



## AeroZ

Did sfc /scannow and got:

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log

I attached to log. Maybe somebody can tell me what's wrong there?

Thanks!

latest.txt 569k .txt file


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If you want a lower 1.6GHz Vcore, use Ultra High LLC and use a lower Offset Vcore. If you want a higher 1.6GHz Vcore, use High LLC and compensate the Offset Vcore by using a higher value. In this two events, you approximately get the same load Vcore but different 1.6GHz Vcore. And as munaim1 explained, having a lower 1.6GHz Vcore will be prone to idle BSODs anyway so why want it to be that way?


I have not gotten a idle BSOD ... just using - .005 ... Munaim described the benefits in post after yours...


----------



## scorpiontsi

Narf- Far as I know as the others stated you typically dont corrupt a windows install by overclocking using the modifier. Now if your using BLCK it can happen much more easily. At least back in the day it would corrupt a windows install adjusting FSB to much. Ive done 5 or 6 windows 7 installs in the month Ive had this rig.


----------



## NARF

I used BLCK once for fun on my 2500K.
Maybe I got a BSOD then, don't remember.
But reinstalling it 5 times is a bit too much for me







.
I think I'll wait till I've got the energy to do it.
Also theres no real need for me to test 4.5Ghz, since I need much more voltage then I needed for 4.3Ghz and its only 200Mhz difference.
But its a nice round number


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> I used BLCK once for fun on my 2500K.
> Maybe I got a BSOD then, don't remember.
> But reinstalling it 5 times is a bit too much for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I think I'll wait till I've got the energy to do it.
> Also theres no real need for me to test 4.5Ghz, since I need much more voltage then I needed for 4.3Ghz and its only 200Mhz difference.
> But its a nice round number


Do you know how much you tried to adjust blck? From what I understand with this current gear you can adjust up to +-5 without issue on a "k" processor. The SB-Es overclock this way much better from my understanding. I'd put a good deal of money down that your BLCK adjustment caused the corruption.


----------



## Hackcremo

Hye guys..just overclock my lovely sandy with mild 4.6ghz overclock..my processor are" vcore sucker"..really need high vcore to get stable..


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> Hye guys..just overclock my lovely sandy with mild 4.6ghz overclock..my processor are" vcore sucker"..really need high vcore to get stable..




Something is up with either what you have in bios or your chip is WAYYY bad! What's your temps? Are you sure its the chip? maybe ram?

I'm currently @ 4.6GHz and I only need 1.320V


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> Hye guys..just overclock my lovely sandy with mild 4.6ghz overclock..my processor are" vcore sucker"..really need high vcore to get stable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is up with either what you have in bios or your chip is WAYYY bad! What's your temps? Are you sure its the chip? maybe ram?
> 
> I'm currently @ 4.6GHz and I only need 1.320V
Click to expand...

Really? Because my chip needs 1.37v for a mere 4.5GHz.









Remember, every chip clocks differently.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 
> Something is up with either what you have in bios or your chip is WAYYY bad! What's your temps? Are you sure its the chip? maybe ram?
> I'm currently @ 4.6GHz and I only need 1.320V


mind to post your bios template..i am using malaysia batch chip..i have adjust my bios..this the best i coild set..


----------



## NARF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Do you know how much you tried to adjust blck? From what I understand with this current gear you can adjust up to +-5 without issue on a "k" processor. The SB-Es overclock this way much better from my understanding. I'd put a good deal of money down that your BLCK adjustment caused the corruption.


I think I adjusted it to 105, its the maximum setting on my board.
I tried to boot (don't remember if it failed during booting or a few minutes after starting a stress test).
After that I turned it back to 100.
How could the BLCK corrupt files?


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> I think I adjusted it to 105, its the maximum setting on my board.
> I tried to boot (don't remember if it failed during booting or a few minutes after starting a stress test).
> After that I turned it back to 100.
> How could the BLCK corrupt files?


When you overclock blck my understanding is its similair to oldschool FSB overclocking. When you adjust the BLCK its overclocking more than your processor. When you adjust a multiplier your just adjusting the processor speed. When you change BLCK several components become overclocked like the memory, PCIE, ect .. The bus speeds are being changed. Its been awhile since I overclocked with the FSB (core2duo,p4). So if this info is incorrect one of the more knowledgeable guys please chime in. I read a bit because the term was new to me and I gathered this info.<-- That's where the SB-e vs SB-k info comes from.

Edit: Just wanted to add even at just 40 multiplier changing blck from 100 to 105 is a 5% increase or 200mhz. Not sure if a 5% change in bus speed would cause a corruption but highly plausible imo


----------



## fommof

Personally, the only time my Win got corrupted was when i tried to increase the BCLK.

For the OC testing/experiment sessions i have a separate spare 2.5" hhd (sata2, 5400rpms but it really doesn't matter) with nothing but the the Win and all my OC "tools" installed and i have also a spare image of it just in case (less than 10 minutes to put everything back as they were)...lesson learned...


----------



## NARF

Forgot that the BLCK increases everything (its like FSB isn't it?).
Yeah, maybe I should use my external 2.5 hdd for stress testing.
So there seems to be no other way then to reinstall windows if I want consistent results from stress tests.
Maybe I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> Forgot that the BLCK increases everything (its like FSB isn't it?).
> Yeah, maybe I should use my external 2.5 hdd for stress testing.
> So there seems to be no other way then to reinstall windows if I want consistent results from stress tests.
> Maybe I'll do it tomorrow.


Yea i tried to overclock with blk even .5 would throw off my stable overclock.


----------



## MooMoo

I had problems to fit all of these on my screen







Hope this gets approved, I didn't get another screenie because all just frozen when I was going to save it on my desktop, had to restart computer.



At least I know its stable, but little tweaking and it's rock stable.


----------



## BWG

I have been watching this thread for a long time, and I used it to get mine stable for 24/7 folding. I was wondering if any of you might be interested in folding your 2600k 24/7 to help cure diseases for Stanford University. We have a few teams in need of a few of these chips. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I have been watching this thread for a long time, and I used it to get mine stable for 24/7 folding. I was wondering if any of you might be interested in folding your 2600k 24/7 to help cure diseases for Stanford University. We have a few teams in need of a few of these chips. PM me if you are interested.


It's funny you mentioned that, I have been working with a couple folding editors and you should be seeing something very very soon which wil be exclusive to the intel section.

So keep an eye out


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Hi there, naaaaah, my OC is not that big nor i have a golden chip (i haven't finished with this yet though)...
> About the temp, yeah, you'd better believe it...no heat for this year man, my thermometer reports 14.5C right now...
> I think you are looking at somebody else's submission here's mine at 4.9Ghz: http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7050_30#post_16354597
> The maximum *ambient temperature that day was 13.5C*. After +12 Prime my *max peak temps were 69-78-77-74C* so nowhere near 85-90C.
> There is no way in hell my *maximum temps* would be at 70C, the performance is not linear and we are talking about air cooling. But again if you take a look at the screen capture you will see that the "current" (at that specific time) temps are 62-72-69-68C which again is normal (running 1280K FFT).
> You can get an idea about my case flow by looking the minimum temps recorded (19-22-19-21C not fair though because i am pretty sure i just switched on the pc, open core temp and started the Prime session right away so add 2-3C).
> Also, i was definitely not running the cpu below 1.4V. The screen capture shows 1.416V but that's at that specific time. Since i log everything and keep them in excel, the max peak at this session was 1.456V (max peak, not all the time) so the average was probably around 1.424-1.432V during the 12h session...
> I have set each and every case fan (8 in total) after days of experiments/measurements in order to give me the best airflow overall. I use NT-H1which imho is fantastic TIM (always dot method for applying) and there is no way in hell you can mount the "wrong" way the D14 (just two screws, screw all the way down until they stop - there is a stopper-, game over). The money i've spent on the D14 is the best money i've spent for cpu cooling the last 10 years...i am ready to take the W/C root but the D14 will stay for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time.


It was difficult for me to see your image and I was going from what you wrote, but perhaps I misunderstood what you wrote. Also the FFT you have running I think runs a bit hotter than blend tests which I usually run, which I didn't take into account. I'm on air at 5.1 and at an ambient of 20C my P95 max is at 68C (blend and custom blend) and I'm folding at about 60C. You obviously know your stuff and are not a "noob."

13.5C, you must be freezing! That's like 56F. I would take advantage of that and try to have the nearest fan blowing directly into the first fan on the cooler. You could even mount one in the 5.25" bay. I knocked off 4C by flipping my top exhaust fan to an intake instead, blowing directly into the cooler fan. Just a thought, but it seems that you are on top of things. Best of luck!


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Also the FFT you have running I think runs a bit hotter than blend tests which I usually run, which I didn't take into account.


Naaah, 1280K is kind of cool (large) FFT...i must hit the max temp when running the small FFT range (actually from 128K up)...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> I'm on air at 5.1 and at an ambient of 20C my P95 max is at 68C (blend and custom blend) and I'm folding at about 60C.


I see you have a 2500K and you didn't mention your Vcore (frequency is much less important heat-wise). Maybe your cpu is running cooler (if we are comparing operation at the same Vcore) because it doesn't have HT...i dunno...hmmmm, which reminds me to do a session with HT on and off and compare temps...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> 13.5C, you must be freezing! That's like 56F. I would take advantage of that and try to have the nearest fan blowing directly into the first fan on the cooler. You could even mount one in the 5.25" bay. I knocked off 4C by flipping my top exhaust fan to an intake instead, blowing directly into the cooler fan. Just a thought, but it seems that you are on top of things. Best of luck!


Good days of OC, but my a$$ is freezing...lol...no, it's ok, i read 15.5C right now...

My Dimastech open bench will be in my hands soon, so i am ready for open air cooling...









(ok and probably water cooling after that)


----------



## Jcoffin1981

I'm at 1.38 Vcore, and no I didn't consider the HT as well. I understand this makes the CPU run hotter too. Water cooling would be fun to set up, but I'm afraid of an accident. But to be honest this cooler exceeds my needs, so I just have no reason to invest more money or time. I just love tweaking and improving and modding and adjusting.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> Hye guys..just overclock my lovely sandy with mild 4.6ghz overclock..my processor are" vcore sucker"..really need high vcore to get stable..


That is about the same voltage I sit at for 4.5. There are 3 or 4 of us here that need more voltage to get this thing OC. As long as your temps are good, it will be fine.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> I'm at 1.38 Vcore, and no I didn't consider the HT as well. I understand this makes the CPU run hotter too. Water cooling would be fun to set up, but I'm afraid of an accident. But to be honest this cooler exceeds my needs, so I just have no reason to invest more money or time. I just love tweaking and improving and modding and adjusting.


1.38V is cooler, don't forget that my average temp under load at this test was about 1.424V. With *1.4V max peak* (about *1.38V average*) running *Prime for 12 hours*, the *max peak temp is 73C* with *maximum ambient temp 14C* running at *4.8Ghz*. In fact that was my previous submission, have a look (pic attached at post #6834) : http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b4/b42e64b1_fommof.jpeg

By the time i captured that screen shot the temps were *62-68-67-65C*, *1.368V* (that was the minimum Vcore under load, *avg is about 1.38V*)

(oh, and you can notice more realistic minimum temps so i must be right about the min temps of my last submission, just switched on the pc and started the Prime session).









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> I understand this makes the CPU run hotter too.


Hmmmm. that's what i am reading but one session testing with HT on and off will do the trick. (scheduled!)..


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> It's funny you mentioned that, I have been working with a couple folding editors and you should be seeing something very very soon which wil be exclusive to the intel section.
> So keep an eye out


wow! this would be nice..seing intel joining folding team in curing disease..hope to hear a good news soon..

P/s: just post 4.6ghz overclock, please add my details..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> That is about the same voltage I sit at for 4.5. There are 3 or 4 of us here that need more voltage to get this thing OC. As long as your temps are good, it will be fine.


so we are on the same boat..i think i own a bad chip..jelousy seing others achieve high overclock with low vcore..already play with bios..update to latest..seem nothing could help it stable unless the "juice"







...


----------



## Nick2253

I'm a pleased to provide, for your consideration, after 4 months of BIOS tweaking and stability testing, a stable 5GHz OC on an i7-2600K!



Sorry the resolution is so small. Since I only occasionally had time to play with OC settings (it did take me 4 months, after all!), I used my old 1280x1024 monitor, while I kept my 1080p monitor attached to my old computer. Now that I've achieved a stable OC, I can rearrange, and move all my good accessories to my new computer!

Hopefully this meets your requirements. If there's anything else that you need to see, I'm still running Prime (my goal is a 24hour stable OC), so I can take more screenshots. If I get to 24 hours, then I'll update the screenshot.

*EDIT:* Unfortunately, I BSODed at around 16 hours, but I'm not really that worried about that. I would have liked to go for 24 hours, but just under 16 is more than acceptable!

*EDIT 2:* CPU-Z validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2246641








OMG I'm so happy!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> mind to post your bios template..i am using malaysia batch chip..i have adjust my bios..this the best i coild set..


What blue screen are you getting when your unstable with less than that vcore? What is your PLL voltage?


----------



## epsilon777

Need some input here:

I've done a variety of stress tests including 24 hrs prime custom blend with 95% ram. I passed with out any errors or crashes. While gaming I am receiving a x 050 bsod caused by ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 (PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA). Should I memtest, up vtt voltage or up dram voltage.

(My ram is 1866, 9-10-9-28-1t, currently at 1.50 & VTT is 1.051)

Any suggestions as to what I should hit first? My first thought is maybe my Dram voltage needs a bump.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> What blue screen are you getting when your unstable with less than that vcore? What is your PLL voltage?


usually 101 and 124..my pll voltage at 1.7..been try before, lower the vcore and start pumping pll voltage from 1.5 until 1.7..but none of the PLL voltage can make my overclock stable unless i pumped up the vcore..


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> usually 101 and 124..my pll voltage at 1.7..been try before, lower the vcore and start pumping pll voltage from 1.5 until 1.7..but none of the PLL voltage can make my overclock stable unless i pumped up the vcore..


Maybe you have some flaky RAM. Do you have any other DDR3 lying around you could try?


----------



## skyn3t

i just have this for now but i think i can join in







tomorrow i will have more result and some screen shot and i will post my Bios settings

CPU-Z Validate 4.8 @ 1.3V max temp 64


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Maybe you have some flaky RAM. Do you have any other DDR3 lying around you could try?


i do not overclock with my ram and how ram can effect my vcore..???


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> RAM timings aren't necessary to adjust, if you're using XMP DIMMs, as they'll read the information right off of the SPD and should be timed perfectly. The only reason to set them manually would be if you have RAM that isn't setting itself properly by SPD, such as with a DIMM that is not on the "qualified hardware list" for the motherboard and BIOS version that you have, or if you're overclocking your RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, call me crazy but i don't trust any of the important settings to be on Auto. I even "harcode" PLL, VCCIO, VCCSA etc because i simply don't trust any of the Auto settings. I would if Asus explained how exactly these Auto settings work (what's the value per freq and so on).
Click to expand...

RAM timings are set by the SPD and based on JEDEC standards. In other words, all of the timings are stored in a tiny file on your memory modules themselves. If you change DIMMs the memory timings will automatically change when you go through the POST process to the SPD values.

This has nothing to do with Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, ASRock, evga, or any of the other motherboard manufacturers.

The only time that the motherboards come into play is when you have a motherboard that's only rated to handle say, 1333, 1600 and 1866 DIMMs and you put in some 2133s. The SPD on the 2133 tries to put timings (and frequencies) to the board that the board can't set, so the board will under-clock the DIMM (such as forcing a 2133 down to 1866 in XMP mode) and then subsequently tighten the timings (such as bumping them "up" from CL9 to CL8). These values are set during the POST and become fixed, and are not dynamically adjustable like some other "Auto" settings on motherboards are. (In other words, they won't shift around during operation like an automatic core voltage would.)

I did manually set my PLL, VCCIO, etc.

As a matter of fact, I think that it's high-time I posted an updated BIOS profile.

To illustrate my point, here is are two pictures of the SPD information:



Spoiler: SPD 2 Image









Spoiler: SPD 4 Image







As you can see, in the left column is the standard JEDEC information, that is standard to all PC12800 DDR SDRAM. The column to the right contains the SPD Extension, which in this case, is Intel's XMP. The XMP settings feature tighter timings on the tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS, tRC, tCWL and Command Rate. Interestingly, the tFAW and tRFC are looser timings.

The XMP profile, set by the manufacturer of the DIMM (G.Skill, in my case) uses additional bits available in the SPD, to offer a faster alternative to JEDEC in the form of an extension. These values are all in the DIMM itself, and the BIOS simply reads them and stores them when you set things to "Auto" mode.

And here are the results when you allow the Asus BIOS to use automatic settings for the DIMMs. Notice that there is no reason for me to touch any of the timings or settings here unless I choose to overclock my RAM.



Spoiler: Automated DRAM Timings 1









Spoiler: Automated DRAM Timings 2







The pictures below correspond to the remainder of my pertinent BIOS settings, reflecting my change to using a slight negative offset (-0.030) and a turbo boost voltage of 0.124 V. Note that as my LLC is set to Medium (25%), my turbo boost voltage is considerably higher than it would be were I using LLC of High (75%) or Ultra High (100%). I see no reason to use higher values of LLC, although I may experiment with it with a reduced turbo voltage setting while retaining the negative offset or possibly increasing the negative offset.

As it stands right now, I am at 1.336 to 1.344 Vcore (1.340 V average) at 100% load and the maximum voltage recorded during a transient is 1.352 V, a 0.008V overshoot. I tried disabling LLC, but I had significantly higher overshoots when maintaining a high enough voltage to retain stability in a 100% load Vdroop condition. Some amount of LLC appeared to be necessary for me, but I have a more efficient OC with medium LLC (at 4.7 GHz) than I did when I tried the High LLC at the same clock speeds. I've been as high as 4.9 GHz stable in this manner, with only Medium LLC.



Spoiler: Ai Tweaker 1









Spoiler: Ai Tweaker 2







However, as you will note in the BIOS picture below, I do manually set many of the voltages, such as DRAM, VCCSA, VCCIO, PLL, and PCH.



Spoiler: Ai Tweaker 3









Spoiler: CPU Power Management









Spoiler: CPU Configuration


----------



## jmcosta

hey guys
im getting some wierd temps on my bios/ai suite 12C idle and 50c full its "impossible" here at 4.6ghz n H50 but in realtemp and HWMonitor they look normal 22~65C


----------



## MooMoo

Don't use AI suite, its buggy and its not reliable. Are you sure about your BIOS temps? Have you updated your BIOS?


----------



## kcuestag

First of all I'd like to thank *munaim1* for the help he has provided me.

I'd like to tell everyone that my 3-Way GTX580 SLI issue being unstable was due to two things;

1. 4.9GHz at 1.37v was not stable, had to use 1.38v-1.39v using offset (All good now







).
2. The 3rd card I got had a VID under the recommended stock voltage of 1000mV and it was unstable, flashed to latest firmware and all good now.









Thank you munaim, I appreciate the help with the CPU.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> It's funny you mentioned that, I have been working with a couple folding editors and you should be seeing something very very soon which wil be exclusive to the intel section.
> So keep an eye out


Wow, that sounds exciting!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777*
> 
> Need some input here:
> I've done a variety of stress tests including 24 hrs prime custom blend with 95% ram. I passed with out any errors or crashes. While gaming I am receiving a x 050 bsod caused by ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40 (PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA). Should I memtest, up vtt voltage or up dram voltage.
> (My ram is 1866, 9-10-9-28-1t, currently at 1.50 & VTT is 1.051)
> Any suggestions as to what I should hit first? My first thought is maybe my Dram voltage needs a bump.


Do you have all your Windows Updates installed? I would try running chkdisk, but it could be a driver issue instead of memory.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Got a question for you guys.

I'm stable @ 4.4GHz @ 1.276V. I've recently bumped it up to 4.6GHz @ 1.320V. Well I was watching youtube video's and then the PC just locks up. Feels like its going to BSOD but it never does. I wait a minute then it comes back and I can move the mouse and everything, music is still playing, but I cannot tab on anything or click on anything, so basically I have to power off then power on. Not sure what is up. My bios doesn't allow me to control PLL voltage, which sucks! I can run prime95 on blend for 3 hours, 1344, 1792, and 4096 tests for an hour each that all pass.
My question is maybe RAM. I've got the ADATA XPG gaming series 8GB of ram. Its rated for 1.65V @ 1600 but I'm running it @ 1600 @ 1.600V, could that be my problem? should I just reset it to default voltage?

I've yet to get a BSOD @ 1.320V @ 4.6 but just yesterday it just hung twice... My bios for C-states has a "Enable | Disable C-States" Then when I enable it, I get another feature that say "C-state:" "No Limit" "C0" "C1" "C3" "C6". The no limit to C6 are all my options. I haven't tried it with this feature disabled but I'm also thinking this could be it.

Temps are great with my lapped H50 and lapped i5-2500k. I'm now down to 60C max


----------



## dmasteR

Is merging all workers fine?

I forgot to run real temp for two of the hours. So I'm gonna let it run for a extra 2 hours so real temp shows 12 hours.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hey guys
> im getting some wierd temps on my bios/ai suite 12C idle and 50c full its "impossible" here at 4.6ghz n H50 but in realtemp and HWMonitor they look normal 22~65C


I will occasionally get a message from AI Suite saying my motherboard temp is at "Danger- 126C" or my Vcore is at 0.00 Volts. Only thing this program is good for is if you want to change the cpu multi in the windows environment. I wouldn't use it for anything else because I just don't trust it.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> No prime but promising cpu! Will do prime later this week
> URL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1828448/width/600/height/338]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 50x100 - 1.308 - 1.314 volt!
> 2500K - L146C145
> Miracle CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the none avx version - avx version needs 1.325Volt to be stable but that's a bit too much for my current heatsink - H100 tomorrow or the day after!


#1 Congrats on probably the best chip ever.
#2 Update your sig rig so we can see what your working with.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Got a question for you guys.
> I'm stable @ 4.4GHz @ 1.276V. I've recently bumped it up to 4.6GHz @ 1.320V. Well I was watching youtube video's and then the PC just locks up. Feels like its going to BSOD but it never does. I wait a minute then it comes back and I can move the mouse and everything, music is still playing, but I cannot tab on anything or click on anything, so basically I have to power off then power on. Not sure what is up. My bios doesn't allow me to control PLL voltage, which sucks! I can run prime95 on blend for 3 hours, 1344, 1792, and 4096 tests for an hour each that all pass.
> My question is maybe RAM. I've got the ADATA XPG gaming series 8GB of ram. Its rated for 1.65V @ 1600 but I'm running it @ 1600 @ 1.600V, could that be my problem? should I just reset it to default voltage?
> I've yet to get a BSOD @ 1.320V @ 4.6 but just yesterday it just hung twice... My bios for C-states has a "Enable | Disable C-States" Then when I enable it, I get another feature that say "C-state:" "No Limit" "C0" "C1" "C3" "C6". The no limit to C6 are all my options. I haven't tried it with this feature disabled but I'm also thinking this could be it.
> Temps are great with my lapped H50 and lapped i5-2500k. I'm now down to 60C max


Try raising your VCCIO to 1.15v and see if the problem occurs again in the future.


----------



## Nick2253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Try raising your VCCIO to 1.15v and see if the problem occurs again in the future.


I'll second this. I had so many instability problems with my OC running Auto VCCIO, and I swear half the time my computer refused to restart. It would just hang in POST. But then, I upped my VCCIO to 1.15V, and wham, all sorts of unstable OCs became stable, and I was finally able to find a 5GHz OC that I could run for 12hr+


----------



## munaim1

*

Valleydaz

johnsmith221 - Cooling not listed.

Nyghtryder_9 - Cooling not listed.

Hackcremo

MooMoo

Nick2253

*

Thank you all for posting your screenshots, we all appreciate it. Welcome to the club.

Just a note to those that haven't listed their cooling, I've sent you a PM in regards to that. Please in future make sure you follow all the rules, it just makes it easier for me to add you to the list without having to make any changes later on. Sometimes it does get a little confusing especially when there is just over 300 entries in the spreadsheet.

Thank you.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## BWG

Yeah, what he is explaining sounds like the IMC is stalling. Sure, the ram is cheap, but it usually gives you a bsod. Just something I try to do; run the ram within .50v of the IMC. So, 1.65v - .50v = 1.15v

You should start there, and if you have no errors try lowering it.

I will share a similar story I had this past weekend that may be of interest to the community. I stuck 2 more sticks of G.Skill 1600 CAS7 1.5v in my system. I put them at stock voltage, speed, and timings because I thought I would need to start over on my memory oc. I could not boot and sometimes it would freeze in the bios or on post. I tried raising the voltage to 1.6v and vccio to 1.15v just to see if I could figure out if either was the problem. Same issue. Tried 1.65v and 1.15v, same issue. Would you believe the CAS 7 ended up being the issue? I stuck in my prior overclock and booted fine at CAS 9 2133 and 1.65/1.15

Interesting!


----------



## Nick2253

Thanks munaim!!

I would never have gotten to 5GHz stable if it weren't for your advice. You sir, are a god!

And I will definitely wear that badge proudly! In fact, I already am!


----------



## cluelessguy

I've been trying to get a 2700k prime stable at 4.8ghz.

I'm currently running 1.385 vcore, I got a bsod after about 5 hours in blend it was the 0124 code.

Now I've read up on it and I'm reading conflicting information, any advice?

I've tried increasing vccio voltage slightly but that made no difference.

Ram is running at xmp profile.

Is it simply a case of more vcore needed?


----------



## Nick2253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cluelessguy*
> 
> I've been trying to get a 2700k prime stable at 4.8ghz.
> I'm currently running 1.385 vcore, I got a bsod after about 5hours it was the 0124 code.
> Now I've read up on it and I'm reading conflicting information, any advice?
> I've tried increasing vccio voltage slightly but that made no difference.
> Ram is running at xmp profile.
> Is it simply a case of more vcore needed?


Have you tried messing with your PLL voltage? Even if you have "low voltage" RAM, in my experience bumping VCCIO up to 1.15V helped a _lot_.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme21*
> 
> Thought I would join the fun. Was going for just a good starting point or baseline to really OC my 2500k. Here's what im running and sorry no pic im at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI P67A-G43 (B3) BIOS 1.9
> Shes running at 4.5Ghz @ Idle Vcore of 1.248v and load 1.256v. Have it set in the BIOS for 1.255v
> Off the top of my head EIST, C1E, Intel Power states, Spread Spectrum are disabled.
> RAM is set to auto with XMP settings, High Vdroop, PLL Voltage enabled (only auto/enabled/disabled on MSI board)
> Ran 15 runs through IBT on Standard, and 6 hours of Prime blend temps were around 65c-69c.
> Ran through 3DMark Vantage 11(?) to kind of stress the whole system temps were around 55c-60c
> Played about an hour of SWTOR, game ran smooth as butter and temps never went above 57c.
> So for a baseline what do you guys think, can anyone with the same board recommend anything?? I only plan to go up from here so all input is appreciated.


read the OP


----------



## cluelessguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253*
> 
> Have you tried messing with your PLL voltage? Even if you have "low voltage" RAM, in my experience bumping VCCIO up to 1.15V helped a _lot_.


No I haven't touched the pll voltage

I've read that some say lowering the voltage helps stability, while others say it needs increasing.


----------



## Nick2253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cluelessguy*
> 
> No I haven't touched the pll voltage
> I've read that some say lowering the voltage helps stability, while others say it needs increasing.


Both are correct. It really depends on the chip. Some like high PLL, some like low PLL. And it's not like higher or lower is always better. For example, my OC is 12hr+ stable at PLL 1.6125V. One step higher and one step lower, I BSOD after about an hour. Three steps higher, and I can go 8 hours or so. One step higher than that, and I struggle to last 30mins. You really have to test _*every*_ PLL voltage step.


----------



## cluelessguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253*
> 
> Both are correct. It really depends on the chip. Some like high PLL, some like low PLL. And it's not like higher or lower is always better. For example, my OC is 12hr+ stable at PLL 1.6125V. One step higher and one step lower, I BSOD after about an hour. Three steps higher, and I can go 8 hours or so. One step higher than that, and I struggle to last 30mins. You really have to test _*every*_ PLL voltage step.


Thanks.

Looks like I'll be starting from the min recommended voltage and working my way up to find the "sweet spot"

Thanks again, and sorry for posting in this thread, I should have searched as there were more appropriate threads to post in to ask questions like that.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> I will occasionally get a message from AI Suite saying my motherboard temp is at "Danger- 126C" or my Vcore is at 0.00 Volts. Only thing this program is good for is if you want to change the cpu multi in the windows environment. I wouldn't use it for anything else because I just don't trust it.


i am thinking about just uninstalling it. JUNK!!!!


----------



## dmasteR

Xigmatek Dark Knight


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Whats the best thing to tweak to try to get to 5ghz im stable at 4.8ghz with 1.416 but 5ghz haset been even remotely stable even up to 1.488.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Whats the best thing to tweak to try to get to 5ghz im stable at 4.8ghz with 1.416 but 5ghz haset been even remotely stable even up to 1.488.


I had to use 1.5V Vcore when I had my 2600K. Every 2600K is different.


----------



## Nick2253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Whats the best thing to tweak to try to get to 5ghz im stable at 4.8ghz with 1.416 but 5ghz haset been even remotely stable even up to 1.488.


Have you tried iterating PLL voltages?

I agree with AMC. Every chip is different. My friend has a 2500k, and at first we thought it was an uber chip. It would run 4.5GHz at something under 1.2V. But no matter what we tried, we couldn't get it last for more than about 10min stable at anything above 4.6GHz. We tried every setting and every combination. Nothing would work. Sometimes, that's just the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> i am thinking about just uninstalling it. JUNK!!!!


I had the same problem when I had the Intel DZ68BC board. The intel overclocking utility would say my Vcore was at 1.6v and in bold red letters when cpuz was reporting 1.2 or something like that. True overclocking/tweaking is done 100% in the BIOS/UEFI.


----------



## roybiggens

Quick Prime 95 question.

I have 8GB of RAM, but I don't seem to be able to get Prime 95 to use more than about 4.8GB of it. When using the custom blend, I'm changing the RAM setting to 7200MB, but I never see it use more than about 4.7-4.8GB in the performance tab of task manager.

Is that normal, or am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybiggens*
> 
> Quick Prime 95 question.
> 
> I have 8GB of RAM, but I don't seem to be able to get Prime 95 to use more than about 4.8GB of it. When using the custom blend, I'm changing the RAM setting to 7200MB, but I never see it use more than about 4.7-4.8GB in the performance tab of task manager.
> 
> Is that normal, or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks


download the x64 version of prime.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybiggens*
> 
> Quick Prime 95 question.
> I have 8GB of RAM, but I don't seem to be able to get Prime 95 to use more than about 4.8GB of it. When using the custom blend, I'm changing the RAM setting to 7200MB, but I never see it use more than about 4.7-4.8GB in the performance tab of task manager.
> Is that normal, or am I missing something?
> Thanks


I was having the same issue even with the x64 bit version running custom blend 1344 and 1792 then I downloaded this version... ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p64v266.zip

The key is to get it from mersenne.org. Google results will usually direct you to extremeoverclocking.com and major geeks which are sometimes outdated.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253*
> 
> Have you tried iterating PLL voltages?
> I agree with AMC. Every chip is different. My friend has a 2500k, and at first we thought it was an uber chip. It would run 4.5GHz at something under 1.2V. But no matter what we tried, we couldn't get it last for more than about 10min stable at anything above 4.6GHz. We tried every setting and every combination. Nothing would work. Sometimes, that's just the way the cookie crumbles.


The only other reason I see for this is that he is using an Asrock Extreme 3 gen3 board with the bios issue.


----------



## HornetMaX

Please add me









Stable at 4.5GHz, Vcore 1.360V (offset mode +0.040V).



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2249323

MaX.


----------



## cluelessguy

Ok well I increased my vcore and I was stable for 11hours, great I thought so went away, when I came back my computer had restarted









I'm going to add some vcore, I'm now at 1.4 on the vcore, I'm hoping this makes me stable.

I often see some people think they are stable after 6 hours or even 10, but to be honest I want 24hrs stable I think or is that over the top?

Did anyone crash at around 11 hours of prime? Did adding vcore solve the issue?

Or is crashing after 11 hours not down to lack of vcore?


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cluelessguy*
> 
> Ok well I increased my vcore and I was stable for 11hours, great I thought so went away, when I came back my computer had restarted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to add some vcore, I'm now at 1.4 on the vcore, I'm hoping this makes me stable.
> I often see some people think they are stable after 6 hours or even 10, but to be honest I want 24hrs stable I think or is that over the top?
> Did anyone crash at around 11 hours of prime? Did adding vcore solve the issue?
> Or is crashing after 11 hours not down to lack of vcore?


It is possible that more vcore will solve your issue, or you may have found the point where you chip is at, or a little above, the max it is going to give. If you temps are good, than try some more Vcore. People are saying to mess with the PLL a little too. I have no clue what value to even start with there.

I am running 4.5 currently at something like 1.42....


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I had the same problem when I had the Intel DZ68BC board. The intel overclocking utility would say my Vcore was at 1.6v and in bold red letters when cpuz was reporting 1.2 or something like that. True overclocking/tweaking is done 100% in the BIOS/UEFI.


I fully agree. I am going to uninstall that program and get rid of it. Keeps popping up bogus readings. I have not even tried to OC through it anyway.


----------



## cluelessguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> It is possible that more vcore will solve your issue, or you may have found the point where you chip is at, or a little above, the max it is going to give. If you temps are good, than try some more Vcore. People are saying to mess with the PLL a little too. I have no clue what value to even start with there.
> I am running 4.5 currently at something like 1.42....


I think I'm at the limit with 1.4 vcore for my temps.

If I'm not stable witht hat much vcore I'll try and mess with pll voltage, it's 1.8 stock so I'll lower it a bit.

I've been googling the whole "stable" thing and it's really mixed opinions on what is and isn't stable, I mean where do you draw the line. Obviously as per the first post, once I've passed 12hours I'll post my screenshot with the required information.

But you could test for 12 hours and it might crash on the 13th hour had you let it run.

Just one question though, in theory on a stock cpu should prime95 run for as long as you let it?


----------



## juano

Yes, you should not fail Prime95 blend if it's truly stable. With how I use my CPU I wanted to go the extra mile with my stability so I did 40 hours stable.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cluelessguy*
> 
> I've been googling the whole "stable" thing and it's really mixed opinions on what is and isn't stable, I mean where do you draw the line. Obviously as per the first post, once I've passed 12hours I'll post my screenshot with the required information.
> 
> But you could test for 12 hours and it might crash on the 13th hour had you let it run.


Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.

Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability,* which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.

On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.

Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.

There will *ALWAYS* be different opinons about this whole stability issue.

This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend, 12 or 48 hours*you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use.* If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.

This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb) as it'll stress RAM and the IMC of the chip *BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!*

*EDIT:*

Will update the Spreadsheet in a few moments, thank you for your patience.


----------



## uniwarking

A question for my fellow overclockers...

I've been running at 4.7GHz for quite some time now. It takes 1.45v to do this. I never get above the mid 60's even when running Prime or Intel Burn test. When folding, with my office door closed, I never exceed 62C.

I can run at 4.5GHZ using 1.375v or so. Does it make sense to use this much more voltage for 200MHz? I play games, I fold, I surf the net... thats about it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> A question for my fellow overclockers...
> I've been running at 4.7GHz for quite some time now. It takes 1.45v to do this. I never get above the mid 60's even when running Prime or Intel Burn test. When folding, with my office door closed, I never exceed 62C.
> I can run at 4.5GHZ using 1.375v or so. Does it make sense to use this much more voltage for 200MHz? I play games, I fold, I surf the net... thats about it.


I'm able to run 4.7 @ 1.36 stable







never go above 64c







try to low a bit of you settings just a bit and see if you can get stable on it , i was trying to get stable 4.8 @1.36 but only for 9 hours on prime 4.8 @ 1.4 i can be stable easily.

4.8 @ 1.36 Validate 9 hours stable

4.9 @ 1.44 Validate CPU-z got different frequence but i was 4.9


----------



## uniwarking

1.45v is the absolute minimum for me at 4.7, if I go any lower I loose stability.

My questions is, is it worth the extra 200MHz to jump from 1.375v (or possibly lower) up to 1.45v? I know these voltages are not extreme by any means and my temp isn't anything to be concerned about, I just wonder if the extra heat and wear and tear are worth it.

I've dropped my GTX 580 from 960 to 940 because I can go from 1.135v ~ 1.150v(for folding -advmethods) down to 1.125 (possibly lower, I've not had the time to test further).


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> 1.45v is the absolute minimum for me at 4.7, if I go any lower I loose stability.
> My questions is, is it worth the extra 200MHz to jump from 1.375v (or possibly lower) up to 1.45v? I know these voltages are not extreme by any means and my temp isn't anything to be concerned about, I just wonder if the extra heat and wear and tear are worth it.
> I've dropped my GTX 580 from 960 to 940 because I can go from 1.135v ~ 1.150v(for folding -advmethods) down to 1.125 (possibly lower, I've not had the time to test further).


Really, if your temps are good, it does not matter. From an efficiency standpoint, it really is not going to make much of a difference to have the extra 200 MHZ. Doubt you will miss it. That will consume a little less power.

If you have tried to lower voltages and found the 1.45 is what it takes, but still have good temps, then it is fine. I am running 4.5 now at 1.42. Took 1.488 for 4.8.

AS for the video card, I say use the same principal. If the temps are good, run with.

It is hard to compare all of our wonderful systems, as even if you have the exact same components, they will all OC differently.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Really, if your temps are good, it does not matter. From an efficiency standpoint, it really is not going to make much of a difference to have the extra 200 MHZ. Doubt you will miss it. That will consume a little less power.
> If you have tried to lower voltages and found the 1.45 is what it takes, but still have good temps, then it is fine. I am running 4.5 now at 1.42. Took 1.488 for 4.8.
> AS for the video card, I say use the same principal. If the temps are good, run with.
> It is hard to compare all of our wonderful systems, as even if you have the exact same components, they will all OC differently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> 1.45v is the absolute minimum for me at 4.7, if I go any lower I loose stability.
> My questions is, is it worth the extra 200MHz to jump from 1.375v (or possibly lower) up to 1.45v? I know these voltages are not extreme by any means and my temp isn't anything to be concerned about, I just wonder if the extra heat and wear and tear are worth it.
> I've dropped my GTX 580 from 960 to 940 because I can go from 1.135v ~ 1.150v(for folding -advmethods) down to 1.125 (possibly lower, I've not had the time to test further).


hye guys..
i think i am the only person who had a "vcore sucker sandy"..my sandy also need high vcore in order to achieve stability..at 4.5 ghz..it barely survive prime blend at 1.38 vcore...we all in the same boat..but the mantra was really good, " as long the temps is good, it good to go" which i always implies when overclocking..but sometime the vocre it self killed the proceesor. hope it not happen in our case..


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> 1.45v is the absolute minimum for me at 4.7, if I go any lower I loose stability.
> My questions is, is it worth the extra 200MHz to jump from 1.375v (or possibly lower) up to 1.45v? I know these voltages are not extreme by any means and my temp isn't anything to be concerned about, I just wonder if the extra heat and wear and tear are worth it.
> I've dropped my GTX 580 from 960 to 940 because I can go from 1.135v ~ 1.150v(for folding -advmethods) down to 1.125 (possibly lower, I've not had the time to test further).


Looks like you are at the point of diminishing returns of Vcore. Me personally, I would not be comfortable with that much Vcore. No, it's probably not "worth it,' but it comes down to how much voltage you are comfortable with. If however you are folding with your CPU as well and fighting for every MHz, then I would probably stay where you are, temps allowing.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.
> 
> There will *ALWAYS* be different opinons about this whole stability issue.
> 
> This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend, 12 or 48 hours *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use.* If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.


You've been a very valuable source of information munaim1 and I'm glad that you've kept this thread going for us all. I'm truly grateful for all of the information in this thread from you and other users.

So please, don't take my following thoughts negatively; they are meant to be constructive criticism and encouragement for everyone here to pursue the most stability possible.

My machine won't fail at 12, 13, or even 14 hours when I am close to stability; my machine hates the 2688K FFT length and will fail there, at roughly the 15 hour mark, if I leave the time to test each FFT at the default of 15 minutes. In this case, it's not my opinion that 12 hours is not enough, it's a fact for my machine that 12 hours (at the default 15 minute time frame) is not enough. It doesn't matter if I do a default Blend or a Custom Blend to use > 90% memory; I still have the most trouble with the 2688K FFT length that comes up as test #60.

Although meeting the requirements to get the "Stable Club" badge in this thread is a default 15 minute per FFT length and 12 hour overall test, there are machines out there, like mine, that will consistently pass 12 hours with these settings and consistently fail on later FFT lengths. Thus, it is my opinion that it is far more important to test every FFT length than it is to test 48 of 60 FFT lengths.

I urge anyone who is seriously concerned about stability and wants to make only one pass to either test for 17.5 hours (or slightly more) in order to hit all 70 of the FFT lengths and qualify for the Stable Club, rather than meeting the minimum 12 hours.

If 18 hours is not an option, but two separate 12 hour tests is an option, for some reason, then I urge anyone seriously concerned about stability to make a second pass with a Custom Blend at 10 minute time to test each FFT length for 12 hours, which won't qualify for this club.



Spoiler: Here is a list of all of the FFT lengths Prime95 Blend will test on an i5 CPU.




640K
8K
720K
12K
800K
16K
960K
24K
1120K
32K
1200K
48K
1344K
64K
1536K
80K
1680K
96K
1792K
128K
2048K
160K
2304K
224K
2560K
256K
2800K
320K
3072K
384K
3360K
448K
3584K
512K
576K
672K
10K
768K
14K
896K
20K
1024K
28K
1152K
40K
1280K
56K
1440K
72K
1600K
84K
1728K
112K
1920K
144K
2240K
192K
2400K
240K
2688K
288K
2880K
336K
3200K
400K
3456K
480K
3840K
560K
4096K




I am in no way suggesting that the requirements for the "Stable Club" or "Super Stable Club" be changed; I simply want to let everyone know that 12 hours won't hit every possible FFT and your machine may have a weakness for a FFT length in the #49 to #70 range that you'll never find if you stop at 12 hours.

In my personal experience, 2688K is every but as much of a SB killer as 1344K and 1792K are. (Hmmm, 2688K is also 1344K x 2 ... coincidence?)


----------



## MooMoo

One noobish question about Prime95, what are these FFTs? Whats the difference of small FFT and large FFT?


----------



## its my first time

Here's my contribution.

i7 2700k at 4.8ghz prime stable so far for 15hours and still going.

Motherboard Asus Maximus IV

Ram Corsair Vengeance 16gb

Cooler Noctua NH-D14


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> One noobish question about Prime95, what are these FFTs? Whats the difference of small FFT and large FFT?


Small FFTs are literally that, small tests where all of the data fits on the L2 cache of the CPU itself. RAM isn't tested much at all, but they do put a great deal of stress on the Floating Point Unit and do generate significant heat. The FFT lengths for the "Small" is between 8K and 16K.

In-place large FFTs generate even more heat and consume a great deal of power and they test your RAM to some extent. The In-place large FFTs are between 128K and 1024K in size. They test 8 MB of memory.

The Blend test tests a bit of everything, and places even more stress on your RAM. For an i5, the FFTs range in size between 8K and 4096K (4M) The default is to test 1600 MB of memory.

You can then customize the tests and change the minimum and maximum FFT lengths, the time to run each FFT size, the amount of memory to use, and whether or not to test the FFTs in-place.

For this club, we all use the Blend test.

Some of us use the Custom test (with all Blend default settings) and we change the Memory to use to an amount that puts our Physical Memory Used percentage greater than or equal to 90% (which becomes a "super stable" instead of "stable" club submission).


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *its my first time*
> 
> Here's my contribution.
> 
> i7 2700k at 4.8ghz prime stable so far for 15hours and still going.
> 
> Motherboard Asus Maximus IV
> 
> Ram Corsair Vengeance 16gb
> 
> Cooler Noctua NH-D14
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your picture in a spoiler link to save space.


That looks pretty good. You might want to move the CPU-Z window just a bit so that the version number is a little easier to read.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> That looks pretty good. You might want to move the CPU-Z window just a bit so that the version number is a little easier to read.


Yeah you're right, man I need to get a 1080 monitor I don't have enough work space









I'll take another screenshot


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *its my first time*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> That looks pretty good. You might want to move the CPU-Z window just a bit so that the version number is a little easier to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you're right, man I need to get a 1080 monitor I don't have enough work space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take another screenshot
Click to expand...

Oh, also, include a notepad window that shows your OCN screen name and your type of cooling.

Oh yeah, also include another CPU-Z with motherboard and another CPU-Z with RAM information. Should have 3x CPU-Z, 1x realtemp, 1x notepad, and 1x task manager showing memory (like you have) with Prime95 window visible.


----------



## munaim1

@Shad0wfax

Appreciate the info about Prime, will add a note in the OP. Thanks bud +rep

*Note to everyone*

I try and make updates to the spreadsheet every night, however sometimes I am busy and it's not possible but I will eventually get round to it. Just PM your post and I will add it next time I'm on. Thank you all for your patience and participation in this wonderful thread.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> @Shad0wfax
> 
> Appreciate the info about Prime, will add a note in the OP. Thanks bud +rep


You're welcome!

Please note that the lengths I posted apply to the i5. I am not sure if there are more than 70 FFT lengths for the i7 or not. It's something that can be confirmed fairly quickly by running Prime95 blend with only 1 worker with 1 minute time per FFT and just copy/pasting results.txt into a post, if it is different than an i-5.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Oh, also, include a notepad window that shows your OCN screen name and your type of cooling.
> 
> Oh yeah, also include another CPU-Z with motherboard and another CPU-Z with RAM information. Should have 3x CPU-Z, 1x realtemp, 1x notepad, and 1x task manager showing memory (like you have) with Prime95 window visible.


I'll do that now but it might hide prime with all of them open lol

edit: Here you go


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> @Shad0wfax
> 
> Appreciate the info about Prime, will add a note in the OP. Thanks bud +rep
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> Please note that the lengths I posted apply to the i5. I am not sure if there are _more_ than 70 FFT lengths for the i7 or not. It's something that can be confirmed fairly quickly by running Prime95 blend with only 1 worker with 1 minute time per FFT and just copy/pasting results.txt into a post, if it is different than an i-5.
Click to expand...

Done









*UPDATED OP*

Just a reminder:
Quote:


> *Rules
> 
> Also PLEASE read the small print between each RULE*
> 
> *1.* *12 HOURS+* STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with ATLEAST 90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM* used*
> 
> ****Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have. To run Custom BLEND JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available****
> ****xxxxxxxxxxxPrime FFT Length Info: Shad0fax kindly pointed out the importance of running longer than 12hours HERE****
> ****All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile)****
> 
> *2.* *MUST* have a screenie *WHILE UNDER LOAD* with your *OCN name* (notepad etc), *CPU-Z 1.57.1+* and *REALTEMP 3.67+*!!*
> 
> ****REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running, minimum of 12hours same as Prime95 like THIS!!!****
> ****Z68 GIGABYTE MUST ALSO SHOW EASYTUNE6 (last tab - hwMonitor) or HWiNFO FOR VCORE****
> ****EVGA USER'S MUST USE THE EVGA E-LEET UTILITY FOR VCORE READINGS****
> 
> *3.* *LIST YOUR COOLING* (notepad etc) and provide screenie of *RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER**
> 
> ****TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.****
> 
> *4.* *Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+*
> 
> *All submissions must follow a similar template like this!!!!
> (This is mine before a few rules got amended)*
> *CLICK HERE*
> 
> *IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *****************Standard Blend VS Custom Blend Stability*****************
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.
> 
> Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability,* which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.
> 
> On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.
> 
> Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.
> 
> There will *ALWAYS* be different opinons about this whole stability issue.
> 
> This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use.* If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.
> 
> This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb)
> *BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!*
> 
> Info regarding Prime FFT's and the total time it takes to complete, (credit Shad0wfax) *HERE*.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *its my first time*
> 
> I'll do that now but it might hide prime with all of them open lol
> 
> edit: Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your picture in a spoiler link.


Heheh, yeah, you sure are running out of space there! You can see all the important bits though and now you'll get credit for the submission (when munaim1 updates you). Besides, it'd be pretty tough to fake the succession of screenshots that you have, so others could always refer back to your first one with more of Prime95 visible if there were any doubt.

That's a nice looking overclock.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.* *12 HOURS+* STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with ATLEAST 90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM* used*
> 
> ****Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have. To run Custom BLEND JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available****
> ****xxxxxxxxxxxPrime FFT Length Info: Shad0wfax kindly pointed out the importance of running longer than 12hours HERE****
Click to expand...

I fixed it for you, with just a wee bit of emphasis on the size.







Thanks for the props!


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Heheh, yeah, you sure are running out of space there! You can see all the important bits though and now you'll get credit for the submission (when munaim1 updates you). Besides, it'd be pretty tough to fake the succession of screenshots that you have, so others could always refer back to your first one with more of Prime95 visible if there were any doubt.
> 
> That's a nice looking overclock.


Thanks, I've added the ealier screenshots to my post so people can see.

I defo need a 1080 monitor.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.
> Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability,* which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.
> On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.
> Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, there won't be a need to run it again and im pretty certain that you won't get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock.
> There will *ALWAYS* be different opinons about this whole stability issue.
> This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend, 12 or 48 hours*you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use.* If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.
> This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb) as it'll stress RAM and the IMC of the chip *BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!!*
> *EDIT:*
> Will update the Spreadsheet in a few moments, thank you for your patience.


yeah you are a very valuable here for us with all the information that you provide to us plus +rep , i just woke up today with 15 hours prime 2500k [email protected] ans still going







i think it will be pass the 24H today so thanks again.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> I have not gotten a idle BSOD ... just using - .005 ... Munaim described the benefits in post after yours...


Where exactly is that post of munaim1 that you're referring to? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Where exactly is that post of munaim1 that you're referring to? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I've fiddled with my settings and dropped my Vcore down to 0.960V at 1.6 GHz and my Vcore at 4.7 GHz is the same as it was before, alternating between 1.336 / 1.344 for what I'd guess is a 1.340 average. Rather than sitting at 25% (medium) LLC and +0.045 offset, now I'm at -0.030 offset with +.108 turbo voltage or something like that. (I'll have to check my +turbo again). The way it was before, I was sitting at around 1.128 Vcore at idle 1.6 GHz and that was a bit silly.
> 
> I've tried to abstain from LLC entirely, but it doesn't pass 18 hr prime custom blends unless I have at least minimal LLC enabled. I could put a crazy high offset or turbo voltage and be stable at 1.336-1.344, after the Vdroop was accounted for, but then during transients my Vcore would spike into the 1.458 range and that wasn't acceptable to me. With the "medium" 25% offset, my spikes cap out at 1.352Vcore. I can live with a 0.008V overshoot, but a .114 overshoot is ridiculous and probably unsafe.
> 
> Granted, I had C3 and C6 enabled. Perhaps I should just disable C3 and C6. I'm still unclear if the enhanced sleep states are going to do much for me.


Basically you are correct but many of us prefer to use minimal LLC for overclocking.

My system is down guess my geneZ/gen3 is heading back to Asus in the next couple days. Bios appears corrupted and tried every trick in the book except rog connect to flash it. Other computer was stripped apart. The USB ports do not seem to be working either so have a feeling rog connect will not work either.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Basically you are correct but many of us prefer to use minimal LLC for overclocking.
> My system is down guess my geneZ/gen3 is heading back to Asus in the next couple days. Bios appears corrupted and tried every trick in the book except rog connect to flash it. Other computer was stripped apart. The USB ports do not seem to be working either so have a feeling rog connect will not work either.


Yes but that is shadowfax's comment and not munaim1.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> In my personal experience, *2688K* is every but as much of a SB killer as 1344K and 1792K are. (Hmmm, 2688K is also 1344K x 2 ... coincidence?)


Jeeeez man, can't you keep a secret???









J/K, yes that's my experience too...in fact this is the very first FFT i test for each OC (1 time for 15m just for a quick testing, second time for 30m and that's the preparation for the long Prime session), then another 3 follow...










EDIT: i always run Prime95 with 7000MB ram assigned, no matter if it's small, medium, long FFT, no matter if it's a 15 min session or a 12 hour one...


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I am not sure if there are more than 70 FFT lengths for the i7 or not. It's something that can be confirmed fairly quickly by running Prime95 blend with only 1 worker with 1 minute time per FFT and just copy/pasting results.txt into a post, if it is different than an i-5.


They are 70 for i7 as well (8k to 4096k)...

And i count 84 FFTs for the range 8k-8M...


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> There can be a problem with that, ie. voltage too low whilst idle could cause bsod. If I understand it correctly it is the *turbo* voltage, increasing that allows the voltage to rise with turbo (overclocked) so you get your desired voltage under load, however, as you are compensating the load voltage with additional turbo voltage and not the actual vcore I suspect the idle voltage will be much lower obviously because turbo will not have kicked in until you put it on load, therefore causing bsod. If you have the LLC levels and all of that set correctly in combination with the additional turbo voltage then of ourse it could work, however I would much rather take the traditional approach and just use the CPU vcore voltage rather than turbo voltage.
> Summary,
> Turbo voltage effects load voltage whilst turbo kicks in.
> CPU voltage in general effects both idle and when turbo (overclocked state) kicks in.
> Just my two cents, hope it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note to everyone,* I'll update the spreadsheet in a bit, thanks for your patience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never did I think this thread will go above 700 pages lol


Ok here is the quote i was talking about. Overclocking is like fine wine. Some people like red some like white some don't like it at all.


----------



## Mule928

I noticed everybody at the top of the list is running lower speeds on their memory. Does dropping down to 1600 allow for higher clocks?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> I noticed everybody at the top of the list is running lower speeds on their memory. Does dropping down to 1600 allow for higher clocks?


I don't think so, but anything above that is just useless, you'll see no performance gain at all, at least not that you will ever notice.


----------



## OverClocker55

Before I do prime95 and stuff is this good?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2250892


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Some of us use the Custom test (with all Blend default settings) and we change the Memory to use to an amount that puts our Physical Memory Used percentage greater than or equal to 90% (which becomes a "super stable" instead of "stable" club submission).


Oh, I used 90%, that means I need to edit my sig because I'm "Super Stable" lol. I just thought I had a choice of which I was to use.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Before I do prime95 and stuff is this good?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2250892


That seems like a lot of voltage for only a 4ghz overclock. Try lowering your voltage to around 1.28, you shouldn't need a whole lot more in case you do BSOD.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> I noticed everybody at the top of the list is running lower speeds on their memory. Does dropping down to 1600 allow for higher clocks?


Yeah benchmarks are showing like 1% gains by going to the highest speeds. I see you are running 2133 at Cas 9, lol. Though for folders there is a benefit. I'm upgrading from 4 to 8 GB and I'll be getting faster RAM, 1866 and gonna OC to 2133.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Before I do prime95 and stuff is this good?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2250892


Voltage is way too high for 4.0Ghz. You should be somewhere around 1.2v for a light overclock of 4.0... It appears you may be using an auto overclock setting in the BIOS. If not then bump your multi up to 44 and see if you are stable. If the voltage rises with your multiplier bump to 44 then you need to set a negative offset.

Edit: Also disable spread spectrum to get your base clock at 100 even


----------



## its my first time

Ok I wasn't satisfied with my earlier run, so here's 24hrs lol

I'm using a Noctua NH-D14

In all honesty after crashing after 12 hours I will only do a minimum of 24 hours now, I know with that logic where do you stop as I could crash at 25 hours but I'm confident that I'm stable now.

i7 2700k at 4.8ghz with 16gb ram at 1600mhz


----------



## FragZero

I seem to have a nice cpu here

An hour of lix at 50x100 1.336volt - this is linx with avx etc - 6.8gb memory.

I've been trying to find the max multiplier - since this seems like a golden chip - i can get in windows at x55 - after this it boots perfectly in safe mode but keeps freezing at the starting windows animation.

Anything i can try? Or do i just need more volt and cold to find out?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> I seem to have a nice cpu here
> 
> An hour of lix at 50x100 1.336volt - this is linx with avx etc - 6.8gb memory.
> 
> I've been trying to find the max multiplier - since this seems like a golden chip - i can get in windows at x55 - after this it boots perfectly in safe mode but keeps freezing at the starting windows animation.
> 
> Anything i can try? Or do i just need more volt and cold to find out?


First of all, I'd work up slowly from 5.0 GHz to 5.1, then 5.2, then 5.3, then 5.4, before going straight to 5.5 GHz. You're probably just pushing things too far too fast.

For the 5.5 GHz, do you have Spread Spectrum enabled and PLL voltage override/overvolt Enabled? Did you disable C3 and C6 states? What is your LLC set to? You do seem to have a very solid CPU there.


----------



## FragZero

C states are disabled. Llc extreme. I can verify 5.5ghz no. I think I had spread at disabled though


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> C states are disabled. Llc extreme. I can verify 5.5ghz no. I think I had spread at disabled though


Spread Spectrum enabled is reported to help in many cases at or above 5.0 GHz. In my experience, Spread Spectrum did not matter at 4.9 or 5.0 GHz, but I couldn't POST without it at 5.1 GHz and above. (Not that my temperatures and voltages were anywhere near acceptable for an air cooled system at 5.1 and above. I think if I was water cooled that I'd have a solid CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpiontsi*
> 
> Basically you are correct but many of us prefer to use minimal LLC for overclocking.
> 
> My system is down guess my geneZ/gen3 is heading back to Asus in the next couple days. Bios appears corrupted and tried every trick in the book except rog connect to flash it. Other computer was stripped apart. The USB ports do not seem to be working either so have a feeling rog connect will not work either.


Yes, I wish that I could have disabled LLC entirely, but at 4.7 GHz and above I needed some LLC, so "Medium" (25%) is what I ended up with.

That's terrible news about your BIOS. How did that happen? Was it a flash from within the OS?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Jeeeez man, can't you keep a secret???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K, yes that's my experience too...in fact this is the very first FFT i test for each OC (1 time for 15m just for a quick testing, second time for 30m and that's the preparation for the long Prime session), then another 3 follow...


If I find something important, I always share it. I had mentioned it before, but when I was testing my 4.9 GHz stable run, and I kept getting a BSOD 15 hours into the test, I dug up my old notes to find out what FFT was doing it and sure enough, it was 2688K. (1344 and 1792 were never an issue.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> They are 70 for i7 as well (8k to 4096k)...
> 
> And i count 84 FFTs for the range 8k-8M...


Thanks, so it's i5 = i7 in terms of Prime95 FFT lengths. I'm not sure what CPUs would default to use the 8K - 8096K FFT lengths, but knowing that there are 84 sets is good information. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> I noticed everybody at the top of the list is running lower speeds on their memory. Does dropping down to 1600 allow for higher clocks?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but anything above that is just useless, you'll see no performance gain at all, at least not that you will ever notice.
Click to expand...

I agree with kcuestag.

There's a minute performance gain in most applications when going to a tighter timing (1600 CL9 to 1600 CL8) and there's a minute performance gain in most applications when going from 1600 CL8 up to 1866 CL9 or 2133 CL11.

As others have pointed out, getting faster DIMMs can have a more significant impact on [email protected] SMP frame times, especially with the -bigadv flag on the SMP client in Linux, but for the gamer/enthusiast it's hardly worth spending the extra money. In fact, I can make a case for slightly slower performance and a 1.250V 1600 CL9 DIMM due to the significant power savings it would have over one of the 1.5 (or 1.65V) faster clocked modules.


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> I seem to have a nice cpu here
> An hour of lix at 50x100 1.336volt - this is linx with avx etc - 6.8gb memory.
> I've been trying to find the max multiplier - since this seems like a golden chip - i can get in windows at x55 - after this it boots perfectly in safe mode but keeps freezing at the starting windows animation.
> Anything i can try? Or do i just need more volt and cold to find out?


You suck!!!!


----------



## Vaporsting

May someone kindly help me out? I want to overclock (stable of course, as this post suggests.. hehe) to just 4.2ghz since im very particular with ambient room temp here in the Philippines.

Here are my computer specifications:

Asrock z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3
i5 2500k
Noctua NH-d14
8gb gskill ripjawsX 1600mhz CL8
onboard GPU
WD Caviar Blue 500gb
Corsair HX650
NZXT Phantom (white)

hoping for an expert response!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaporsting*
> 
> May someone kindly help me out? I want to overclock (stable of course, as this post suggests.. hehe) to just 4.2ghz since im very particular with ambient room temp here in the Philippines.
> 
> Here are my computer specifications:
> 
> Asrock z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3
> i5 2500k
> Noctua NH-d14
> 8gb gskill ripjawsX 1600mhz CL8
> onboard GPU
> WD Caviar Blue 500gb
> Corsair HX650
> NZXT Phantom (white)
> 
> hoping for an expert response!


The very first page of this thread has some great resources.

If you want to jump right in and try, you can use my BIOS settings which are in my signature. We have the same CPU and RAM, similar cooling, and relatively similar motherboards.

If my BIOS settings won't let you boot into windows, you can raise the turbo voltage some in small increments or you can reduce the multiplier down to 45 to start with. You can also reduce the amount of negative offset voltage that I use, especially if you get BSODs at idle.

No two CPUs are the same though, so my settings aren't a guarantee to work well. They're just a shortcut to a moderate overclock. The first post in this thread has much more information to help you fine-tune your system.


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> The very first page of this thread has some great resources.
> 
> If you want to jump right in and try, you can use my BIOS settings which are in my signature. We have the same CPU and RAM, similar cooling, and relatively similar motherboards.
> 
> If my BIOS settings won't let you boot into windows, you can raise the turbo voltage some in small increments or you can reduce the multiplier down to 45 to start with. You can also reduce the amount of negative offset voltage that I use, especially if you get BSODs at idle.
> 
> No two CPUs are the same though, so my settings aren't a guarantee to work well. They're just a shortcut to a moderate overclock. The first post in this thread has much more information to help you fine-tune your system.


Thanks a lot bro! Will look forward to this one. Any further suggestions fellas? To be honest, I know nothing about overclocking so Im depending on your stable inputs. Same rig specs as mine. Very much afraid to ruin my cpu as well for my pocket's slashed to get another one. hehe


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> I seem to have a nice cpu here
> An hour of lix at 50x100 1.336volt - this is linx with avx etc - 6.8gb memory.
> I've been trying to find the max multiplier - since this seems like a golden chip - i can get in windows at x55 - after this it boots perfectly in safe mode but keeps freezing at the starting windows animation.
> Anything i can try? Or do i just need more volt and cold to find out?


I am in the same boat. x55 works fine. x56,x57 boots to the windows screen then freezes. I can't get around it and I don't know why no matter how high the voltage is increased.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> I seem to have a nice cpu here
> An hour of lix at 50x100 1.336volt - this is linx with avx etc - 6.8gb memory.
> I've been trying to find the max multiplier - since this seems like a golden chip - i can get in windows at x55 - after this it boots perfectly in safe mode but keeps freezing at the starting windows animation.
> Anything i can try? Or do i just need more volt and cold to find out?
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat. x55 works fine. x56,x57 boots to the windows screen then freezes. I can't get around it and I don't know why no matter how high the voltage is increased.
Click to expand...

You're probably to the point where it's going to take LN2 or Phase Change nonsense to boot higher.

Honestly, I'd be backing down to 5.0 GHz and 1.336 Vcore and happy about it. Maybe if you can get 5.2 GHz on 1.416 or less Vcore, but .... sheesh...

Complaining about not being able to boot into Windows at 5.5 GHz on standard (air or water) cooling!?!? Really?


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaporsting*
> 
> Thanks a lot bro! Will look forward to this one. Any further suggestions fellas? To be honest, I know nothing about overclocking so Im depending on your stable inputs. Same rig specs as mine. Very much afraid to ruin my cpu as well for my pocket's slashed to get another one. hehe


No need to worry about damaging your cpu.

Overclocking is not what kills a cpu, too much voltage and heat is what can cause negative affects.

First things first make sure you leave ram at stock and manually enter timings and voltage, you should find the timings etc on the ram itself.

Secondly the first thing you should do is keep all voltages at stock and find the highest multiplier you can be stable at with stock voltages, a 40 multiplier (4ghz) should be fine with stock voltage.

Try a 40 multiplier on stock voltage first, then stress test, if stable increase the multiplier, then test for stability.

If it fails simply increase the cpu vcore by one notch, then test for stability again, at this point the only voltage you should be touching is cpu vcore. Remember to keep an eye on temps when stress testing if your temps are too high do NOT increase vcore.


----------



## skyn3t

Hey Guys just to show up a bit













CPU-Z Validate

Edited : added new screen shot


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *its my first time*
> 
> No need to worry about damaging your cpu.
> Overclocking is not what kills a cpu, too much voltage and heat is what can cause negative affects.
> First things first make sure you leave ram at stock and manually enter timings and voltage, you should find the timings etc on the ram itself.
> Secondly the first thing you should do is keep all voltages at stock and find the highest multiplier you can be stable at with stock voltages, a 40 multiplier (4ghz) should be fine with stock voltage.
> Try a 40 multiplier on stock voltage first, then stress test, if stable increase the multiplier, then test for stability.
> If it fails simply increase the cpu vcore by one notch, then test for stability again, at this point the only voltage you should be touching is cpu vcore. Remember to keep an eye on temps when stress testing if your temps are too high do NOT increase vcore.


That's what I will surely try. ^_^ Anyway, what do you mean when you say "one notch". Really a newbie here bro. ^_^


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaporsting*
> 
> That's what I will surely try. ^_^ Anyway, what do you mean when you say "one notch". Really a newbie here bro. ^_^


No worries, notch is just a word I use to mean one increment. So just simply increase vcore by one interval, for example on my motherboard vcore increases by 0.005 intervals. So if stock was 1.200 one notch would be 1.205 then 1.210 then 1.215 etc

As I said though first thing to do is keep everything at stock and increase the multiplier, I mentioned 40 but if you want you can increase the multiplier from stock one at a time.

I just recommended a multiplier of 40 because the majority of 2500/2600/2700 cpus will do 40 or thereabouts on stock voltage


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *its my first time*
> 
> No worries, notch is just a word I use to mean one increment. So just simply increase vcore by one interval, for example on my motherboard vcore increases by 0.005 intervals. So if stock was 1.200 one notch would be 1.205 then 1.210 then 1.215 etc
> As I said though first thing to do is keep everything at stock and increase the multiplier, I mentioned 40 but if you want you can increase the multiplier from stock one at a time.
> I just recommended a multiplier of 40 because the majority of 2500/2600/2700 cpus will do 40 or thereabouts on stock voltage


Thanks bro! I'll give it a shot now!


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaporsting*
> 
> Thanks bro! I'll give it a shot now!


Just changed the max ratio to 40 from 33. All other values on stock/default. Ran Prime95 and passed the tests for 30mins.



















This will be good for now. Planning as well to change D14's stock fans to two (2) Scythe Slip Stream 120mm 1900rpm fans and the DeepCool Windblade 120mm rear exhaust to Slip Stream as well. I wonder what the temp will be by then. Room temp here in our area in Philippines is quite high. I'll update once the plan took place.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaporsting*
> 
> Just changed the max ratio to 40 from 33. All other values on stock/default. Ran Prime95 and passed the tests for 30mins.
> .


What I would do now if you're happy with it at 4ghz is reduce vcore, you can be stable at less than auto voltage gives you.

I'm sure you'll be stable at much less than the 1.27 auto voltage.

Just set cpu voltage manually to 1.27 and then reduce it by one increment each time, and test for stability.

Or I would set it at 1.200 and then test stability, if it's not stable at 1.200 then increase to 1.205 then 1.210 etc

Lower vcore will drastically help your temps.

Also test prime for longer than 30 minutes.

What I personally do is run intel burn test for ten runs to test initial cpu stability if it passes I then run prime.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> You're probably to the point where it's going to take LN2 or Phase Change nonsense to boot higher.
> 
> Honestly, I'd be backing down to 5.0 GHz and 1.336 Vcore and _happy_ about it. Maybe if you can get 5.2 GHz on 1.416 or less Vcore, but .... sheesh...
> 
> Complaining about not being able to boot into Windows at 5.5 GHz on standard (air or water) cooling!?!? Really?


Because I want to lol.....

The temps are low and the vcore is low. I just don't think the chip can do it or I may need another board....


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *its my first time*
> 
> What I would do now if you're happy with it at 4ghz is reduce vcore, you can be stable at less than auto voltage gives you.
> I'm sure you'll be stable at much less than the 1.27 auto voltage.
> Just set cpu voltage manually to 1.27 and then reduce it by one increment each time, and test for stability.
> Or I would set it at 1.200 and then test stability, if it's not stable at 1.200 then increase to 1.205 then 1.210 etc
> Lower vcore will drastically help your temps.
> Also test prime for longer than 30 minutes.
> What I personally do is run intel burn test for ten runs to test initial cpu stability if it passes I then run prime.


Will follow your advice bro. I'll keep you posted. Thanks a lot!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Because I want to lol.....
> 
> The temps are low and the vcore is low. I just don't think the chip can do it or I may need another board....


According to most of the information I've read from various motherboard product representatives, the 5.2+ GHz 24/7 stable CPUs are in the top 0.1% of all of the chips tested. You might get another 100 MHz out of a motherboard with a more robust VRM, like a Maximus Extreme, but it's not worth it.

See if you can go 18+ hours on a 90% memory Prime95 blend at 5.2 GHz first!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaporsting*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *its my first time*
> 
> What I would do now if you're happy with it at 4ghz is reduce vcore, you can be stable at less than auto voltage gives you.
> I'm sure you'll be stable at much less than the 1.27 auto voltage.
> Just set cpu voltage manually to 1.27 and then reduce it by one increment each time, and test for stability.
> Or I would set it at 1.200 and then test stability, if it's not stable at 1.200 then increase to 1.205 then 1.210 etc
> Lower vcore will drastically help your temps.
> Also test prime for longer than 30 minutes.
> What I personally do is run intel burn test for ten runs to test initial cpu stability if it passes I then run prime.
> 
> 
> 
> Will follow your advice bro. I'll keep you posted. Thanks a lot!
Click to expand...

its my first time is giving you some good advice here. 

A note on Intel Burn Test (IBT / Linpack / Linx): It's great for testing maximum temperature and maximum power consumption to see where your thermal and power limits are. It's also great at testing how much Vdroop you have. (Vdroop is the amount that your voltage drops when under heavy load) and IBT will let you know if you have a low Vcore by giving you a BSOD 101 error. Beyond that, it's not much good, unless you use it as a benchmark for your overclock efficiency. (For example, you have two overclocks at 4.0 GHz and one uses LLC and the other does not use LLC, you can see which one has faster Gflop/s). That's about all IBT is good for.

The Prime95 tests that tend to be the most trouble for Sandy Bridge are 1344, 1792, and as I recently discovered 2688. So you can go to a "Blend" Prime95 test, then click the "Custom" button, and change Minimum and Maximum FFT length both to 1344 and then put in 6656 to 7000 MB of RAM in the memory to test slot and test 1344 for 15 minutes. If it passes that, then you can test 1792 for 15 minutes. If it passes that, test 2688 for 15 minutes. If you pass all of those and you pass IBT with acceptable temperatures...

Then you can go into a 12 to 18 hour Prime95 test to get "stable."

Only change one parameter at a time, that way you know if your change helped or not. Don't make big changes, but instead do as its my first time suggested and go one "notch" or one increment at a time.

From the looks of your temperatures and voltages, I suspect that your CPU is fairly similar to mine and that you should easily hit 4.7 GHz with no more than an additional 10 C or so, with the cooler that you have. Your settings may end up being significantly different than mine, but I suspect that our voltages and our temperatures will be similar.

You can also use Real Temp to monitor your "VID" value. When VID gets up to 1.520V (This is *not* Vcore, but VID I'm talking about) then you've probably hit a "voltage wall" in your CPU and it's time to either reduce the LLC or reduce the multiplier.

Don't forget to read the first post in this thread. munaim1 has some very good information there and honestly, we're both repeating quite a bit of it here to you now.


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> its my first time is giving you some good advice here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A note on Intel Burn Test (IBT / Linpack / Linx): It's great for testing maximum temperature and maximum power consumption to see where your thermal and power limits are. It's also great at testing how much Vdroop you have. (Vdroop is the amount that your voltage drops when under heavy load) and IBT will let you know if you have a low Vcore by giving you a BSOD 101 error. Beyond that, it's not much good, unless you use it as a benchmark for your overclock efficiency. (For example, you have two overclocks at 4.0 GHz and one uses LLC and the other does not use LLC, you can see which one has faster Gflop/s). That's about all IBT is good for.
> 
> The Prime95 tests that tend to be the most trouble for Sandy Bridge are 1344, 1792, and as I recently discovered 2688. So you can go to a "Blend" Prime95 test, then click the "Custom" button, and change Minimum and Maximum FFT length both to 1344 and then put in 6656 to 7000 MB of RAM in the memory to test slot and test 1344 for 15 minutes. If it passes that, then you can test 1792 for 15 minutes. If it passes that, test 2688 for 15 minutes. If you pass all of those and you pass IBT with acceptable temperatures...
> 
> Then you can go into a 12 to 18 hour Prime95 test to get "stable."
> 
> Only change one parameter at a time, that way you know if your change helped or not. Don't make big changes, but instead do as its my first time suggested and go one "notch" or one increment at a time.
> 
> From the looks of your temperatures and voltages, I suspect that your CPU is fairly similar to mine and that you should _easily_ hit 4.7 GHz with no more than an additional 10 C or so, with the cooler that you have. Your settings may end up being significantly different than mine, but I suspect that our voltages and our temperatures will be similar.
> 
> You can also use Real Temp to monitor your "VID" value. When VID gets up to 1.520V (This is *not* Vcore, but VID I'm talking about) then you've probably hit a "voltage wall" in your CPU and it's time to either reduce the LLC or reduce the multiplier.
> 
> _Don't forget to read the first post in this thread. munaim1 has some very good information there and honestly, we're both repeating quite a bit of it here to you now._


I did lower the vcore to 1.2v, run intel burn test for 5 runs maximum and more than 2hours in Prime95 blend test with no errors encountered. I know these inputs are little, but will try to hit 10 runs maximum on IBT and 10hours on Prime95 this weekend. At the moment, changing the Max Ratio to 40 and setting the vcore to 1.2v gives me a stable 4.0ghz on my i5 2500k processor. I got a strong feeling this cpu'll prove more! The temp was lowered as well like -its my first time- said. Thanks a lot fellas! My first time in OCing and it seems to be really fun! ^_^

Not using my rig for anything other than mild gaming and internet surfing at the moment so OCing this early's just out of curiousity. ^_^

GOD bless and keep it up!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> According to most of the information I've read from various motherboard product representatives, the 5.2+ GHz 24/7 stable CPUs are in the top 0.1% of all of the chips tested. You might get another 100 MHz out of a motherboard with a more robust VRM, like a Maximus Extreme, but it's not worth it.
> 
> *See if you can go 18+ hours on a 90% memory Prime95 blend at 5.2 GHz first!*


lol really ??


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaporsting*
> 
> I did lower the vcore to 1.2v, run intel burn test for 5 runs maximum and more than 2hours in Prime95 blend test with no errors encountered. I know these inputs are little, but will try to hit 10 runs maximum on IBT and 10hours on Prime95 this weekend. At the moment, changing the Max Ratio to 40 and setting the vcore to 1.2v gives me a stable 4.0ghz on my i5 2500k processor. I got a strong feeling this cpu'll prove more! The temp was lowered as well like -its my first time- said. Thanks a lot fellas! My first time in OCing and it seems to be really fun! ^_^
> Not using my rig for anything other than mild gaming and internet surfing at the moment so OCing this early's just out of curiousity. ^_^
> GOD bless and keep it up!


Remember first try FFT 1334 & 1792 runs 15min each, after changing voltages. Then you can go to those longer runs







Test Prime95 12h, then you will get on the Stable club!









Also remember, don't change anything that you dont know about, you will easily break something, the first page is good information source like this whole OCN


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Remember first try FFT 1334 & 1792 runs 15min each, after changing voltages. Then you can go to those longer runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test Prime95 12h, then you will get on the Stable club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also remember, don't change anything that you dont know about, you will easily break something, the first page is good information source like this whole OCN


Thanks bro!


----------



## kingjones

hey all, been reading the threads on here and I have to say, great info! you guys really seem to be on top of helping everyone out









That being said, I have been working on OC'ing my i5 2500k, and believe I have achieved 4.5ghz stable at 1.320v. I ran the custom blend tests, and it passed, then I ran a 16+ hour prime blend test, no failed workers or bsod's







max temps were at 60 C, so I think I can go higher than where I am currently.

I'm shooting for around 5ghz but would be happy with where I am even now. Waiting to make my submission when I actually hit my ceiling for my cpu.

My question is - do I have to run a custom blend test to submit for stability, or can it be a standard blend? I have 16gb of ram, so the standard test doesn't really use much of that at all lol.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingjones*
> 
> hey all, been reading the threads on here and I have to say, great info! you guys really seem to be on top of helping everyone out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I have been working on OC'ing my i5 2500k, and believe I have achieved 4.5ghz stable at 1.320v. I ran the custom blend tests, and it passed, then I ran a 16+ hour prime blend test, no failed workers or bsod's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max temps were at 60 C, so I think I can go higher than where I am currently.
> I'm shooting for around 5ghz but would be happy with where I am even now. Waiting to make my submission when I actually hit my ceiling for my cpu.
> My question is - do I have to run a custom blend test to submit for stability, or can it be a standard blend? I have 16gb of ram, so the standard test doesn't really use much of that at all lol.


Congrats on your stable OC. 4.5Ghz @ 1.32 is what I'm at also which is about 50th percentile, so you have a decent chip there. 5Ghz may be a stretch for an average chip but 4.8~4.9 would be within reach... You can run a custom or standard blend for your submission. Its up to you. Most do a custom blend (95% usage) for epeen and to show they have some good stable ram as well.


----------



## scorpiontsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> That's terrible news about your BIOS. How did that happen? Was it a flash from within the OS?


I am a bit sad but back on my C2D/maximus with all my new goodies its not so bad. Hopefully I get the RMA process is done rather quickly but not stressing on it. I am not sure what caused the issue. I think the bios might have been unstable for a good amount of time. I am currently debating on whether to use Asus or to buy the extended protection from newegg so I can RMA through them.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Most do a custom blend (95% usage) for epeen and to show they have some good stable ram as well.


Not really, most do it because not only does it stress the RAM and CPU but the IMC of the chip which is quite important.

See here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.

Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability,* which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.

On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.

Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom or standard blend, I'm pretty sure there won't be a need to run it again and you *might* not get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock but then again you *might* because as you know overclocking and stress testing is not a guarantee.

There will *ALWAYS* be different opinons about this whole stability issue.

This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use.* If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.

This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb) which not only stresses the RAM and CPU but also the IMC of the chip which is important for stability.

*BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU - I personally recommend custom blend with upto 90% of your available RAM!!!*

Info regarding Prime FFT's and the total time it takes to complete, (credit Shad0wfax) *HERE*.



*NOTE* to those waiting for entry to club and spreadsheet, I will be updating later on tonight. Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## kingjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Congrats on your stable OC. 4.5Ghz @ 1.32 is what I'm at also which is about 50th percentile, so you have a decent chip there. 5Ghz may be a stretch for an average chip but 4.8~4.9 would be within reach... You can run a custom or standard blend for your submission. Its up to you. Most do a custom blend (95% usage) for epeen and to show they have some good stable ram as well.


Thanks for the quick reply. I'm hoping for a bit more than 4.5... I really liked the improvements I saw in gaming performance after the OC. A little more should be a little nicer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Not really, most do it because not only does it stress the RAM and CPU but the IMC of the chip which is quite important.
> [*NOTE* to those waiting for entry to club and spreadsheet, I will be updating later on tonight. Thank you all for your patience.


Makes sense... I will probably go for the custom blend.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingjones*
> 
> Makes sense... I will probably go for the custom blend.


Agree, and I was not serious about the "epeen" thing


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingjones*
> 
> hey all, been reading the threads on here and I have to say, great info! you guys really seem to be on top of helping everyone out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I have been working on OC'ing my i5 2500k, and believe I have achieved 4.5ghz stable at 1.320v. I ran the custom blend tests, and it passed, then I ran a 16+ hour prime blend test, no failed workers or bsod's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max temps were at 60 C, so I think I can go higher than where I am currently.
> I'm shooting for around 5ghz but would be happy with where I am even now. Waiting to make my submission when I actually hit my ceiling for my cpu.
> My question is - do I have to run a custom blend test to submit for stability, or can it be a standard blend? I have 16gb of ram, so the standard test doesn't really use much of that at all lol.


what cooler are you using bro?


----------



## kingjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaporsting*
> 
> what cooler are you using bro?


Corsair H80, just installed it last week


----------



## MooMoo

@kingjones

You can use standard blend, but custom blend is more usefull for you because it does stress the RAM and CPU also IMC.

To new guys here/new overclockers, plese read the first post of this read and use search for information, it is just easier than asking everything again in this thread.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> munaim1


can you add me to the list







proof


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingjones*
> 
> Corsair H80, just installed it last week


What's your ambient room temp?


----------



## HYUNGI KIM

*[email protected] LinX-AVX for 20# Running. Temps <76* 
*47 GHz Voltage 1.335v:Idle: 1.336v / LinX Full Load: 1.312v*
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/5013/96526429.png


----------



## kingjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaporsting*
> 
> What's your ambient room temp?


haven't measured it, but prolly high 60's, low 70's. Usually have to keep a small heater in the room, without it the room would easily be low 60's.


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingjones*
> 
> haven't measured it, but prolly high 60's, low 70's. Usually have to keep a small heater in the room, without it the room would easily be low 60's.


Start [email protected], you wont need that heater anymore


----------



## munaim1

Finally got round to updating the OP. Thank you again for your patience.









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 320 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## its my first time

HI thanks for adding me, but you've added me to the 2500k, when I actually have a 2700k

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7310#post_16471955


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> According to most of the information I've read from various motherboard product representatives, the 5.2+ GHz 24/7 stable CPUs are in the top 0.1% of all of the chips tested. You might get another 100 MHz out of a motherboard with a more robust VRM, like a Maximus Extreme, but it's not worth it.
> 
> *See if you can go 18+ hours on a 90% memory Prime95 blend at 5.2 GHz first!*
> 
> 
> 
> lol really ??
Click to expand...

Well, yeah. Anyone who says they've got a golden chip at 1.336 Vcore around 5.0 GHz and complains that they can't post at 5.5 GHz but can boot into windows at 5.4 GHz really should consider an 18 hour run at 5.2 GHz! I mean, it's a golden chip, right?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaporsting*
> 
> I did lower the vcore to 1.2v, run intel burn test for 5 runs maximum and more than 2hours in Prime95 blend test with no errors encountered. I know these inputs are little, but will try to hit 10 runs maximum on IBT and 10hours on Prime95 this weekend. At the moment, changing the Max Ratio to 40 and setting the vcore to 1.2v gives me a stable 4.0ghz on my i5 2500k processor. I got a strong feeling this cpu'll prove more! The temp was lowered as well like -its my first time- said. Thanks a lot fellas! My first time in OCing and it seems to be really fun! ^_^
> 
> Not using my rig for anything other than mild gaming and internet surfing at the moment so OCing this early's just out of curiousity. ^_^
> 
> GOD bless and keep it up!


Ah, 10 IBT isn't necesssary. Honestly 2 runs in a row is good enough, as it's really a preliminary test for total heat and voltage. The only reason to even do the default 5 runs is to verify that the Gflop/s score is consistent between the last four. (The first one is often slightly lower than the rest.) If the Gflop/s scores are wildly variable (say more than +/- 1%) then you may have some throttling going on and you may want to check your BIOS settings, specifically relating to current and thermal allowance as well as turbo settings to raise the throttle points slightly or adjust your LLC to lower the power consumption and thermal output slightly.

I suspect that you'll hit 4.6 or 4.7 GHz fairly easily. Keep at it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Most do a custom blend (95% usage) for epeen and to show they have some good stable ram as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, most do it because not only does it stress the RAM and CPU but the IMC of the chip which is quite important.
Click to expand...

LOL Jayjr1105. I definitely did it for teh interwebz bragging rights.







Srsly!

On a serious note, munaim1 is on the money here. Sometimes we can have a stable CPU but as soon as we load up the IMC heavily along with our CPU overclock, the system crashes. That's why I tested at 90+% memory use, as I do not want a crash with BF3 going while I have other windows open, and the big multi-player maps along with a couple tabs in Firefox pushes me up to the 6 GB mark. 80% memory load is relatively common for me at times. Testing long durations at 90% load is therefore an excellent performance mark for me to aim for.


----------



## valleydaz

*Updated Overclock*; I've been messing around with my overclock for the last couple of days since posting my stable 4.5GHz.

Changes new overclock;

- upped multiplier to 46
- changed llc from level 4 to level 2
- Offset changed from +0.090v to -0.005v
- reduced CPU PLL Voltage from 1.712v to 1.630v
- reduced VTT voltage from 1.122v to 1.066v
- ATV set to +0.004v
- C3, C6 and Package C States disabled (not finished with this yet, will be posting more over it)



And my bios screens;


----------



## valleydaz

*A bit of info over C states for anyone thats interested. I wasn't quite sure of what they were all about (even after reading 500 pages of The Sandy Stable Club) until I looked this up, hope it helps;*

*Low-Power Idle States*

When the processor is idle, low-power idle states (C-states) are used to save power. More power savings actions are taken for numerically higher C-states. However, higher C-states have longer exit and entry latencies. Resolution of C-states occur at the thread, processor core, and processor package level. Thread-level C-states are available if Intel Hyper-Threading Technology is enabled.
Caution: Long term reliability cannot be assured unless all the Low Power Idle States are enabled.

*Core C-states
*
The following are general rules for all core C-states, unless specified otherwise:

• A core C-State is determined by the lowest numerical thread state (such as Thread 0 requests C1E while Thread 1 requests C3, resulting in a core C1E state).

• A core transitions to C0 state when:

-An interrupt occurs

-There is an access to the monitored address if the state was entered using an MWAIT instruction

• For core C1/C1E, core C3, and core C6, an interrupt directed toward a single thread wakes only that thread. However, since both threads are no longer at the same core C-state, the core resolves to C0.

• A system reset re-initializes all processor cores.

*Core C0 State*

The normal operating state of a core where code is being executed.
*
Core C1/C1E State*

C1/C1E is a low power state entered when all threads within a core execute a HLT or MWAIT(C1/C1E) instruction.
A System Management Interrupt (SMI) handler returns execution to either Normal state or the C1/C1E state.
While a core is in C1/C1E state, it processes bus snoops and snoops from other threads.

*Core C3 State*

Individual threads of a core can enter the C3 state by initiating a P_LVL2 I/O read to the P_BLK or an MWAIT (C3) instruction. A core in C3 state flushes the contents of its L1 instruction cache, L1 data cache, and L2 cache to the shared L3 cache, while maintaining its architectural state. All core clocks are stopped at this point. Because the core's caches are flushed, the processor does not wake any core that is in the C3 state when either a snoop is detected or when another core accesses cacheable memory.

*Core C6 State*

Individual threads of a core can enter the C6 state by initiating a P_LVL3 I/O read or an MWAIT (C6) instruction. Before entering core C6, the core will save its architectural state to a dedicated SRAM. Once complete, a core will have its voltage reduced to zero volts. During exit, the core is powered on and its architectural state is restored.

*State Auto-Demotion*

In general, deeper C-states such as C6 have long latencies and have higher energy entry/exit costs. The resulting performance and energy penalties become significant when the entry/exit frequency of a deeper C-state is high. Therefore, incorrect or inefficient usage of deeper C-states have a negative impact on power. To increase residency and improve power in deeper C-states, the processor supports C-state auto-demotion.

There are two C-State auto-demotion options:

• C6 to C3
• C6/C3 To C1

The decision to demote a core from C6 to C3 or C3/C6 to C1 is based on each core's immediate residency history. Upon each core C6 request, the core C-state is demoted to C3 or C1 until a sufficient amount of residency has been established. At that point, a core is allowed to go into C3/C6. Each option can be run concurrently or individually. This feature is disabled by default. BIOS must enable it in the PMG_CST_CONFIG_CONTROL register. The auto-demotion policy is also configured by this register.

*Package C-States*

The processor supports C0, C1/C1E, C3, and C6 power states. The following is a summary of the general rules for package C-state entry. These apply to all package C-states unless specified otherwise:

• A package C-state request is determined by the lowest numerical core C-state amongst all cores.

• A package C-state is automatically resolved by the processor depending on the core idle power states and the status of the platform components.

- Each core can be at a lower idle power state than the package if the platform does not grant the processor permission to enter a requested package C-state.

- The platform may allow additional power savings to be realized in the processor.

- For package C-states, the processor is not required to enter C0 before entering any other C-state.The processor exits a package C-state when a break event is detected. Depending on the type of break event, the processor does the following:

• If a core break event is received, the target core is activated and the break event message is forwarded to the target core.

- If the break event is not masked, the target core enters the core C0 state and the processor enters package C0.

• If the break event was due to a memory access or snoop request.

- But the platform did not request to keep the processor in a higher package C-state, the package returns to its previous C-state.

And the platform requests a higher power C-state, the memory access or snoop request is serviced and the package remains in the higher power C-state.

*Package C0*

This is the normal operating state for the processor. The processor remains in the normal state when at least one of its cores is in the C0 or C1 state or when the platform has not granted permission to the processor to go into a low power state. Individual cores may be in lower power idle states while the package is in C0.

*Package C1/C1E*

No additional power reduction actions are taken in the package C1 state. However, if the C1E sub-state is enabled, the processor automatically transitions to the lowest supported core clock frequency, followed by a reduction in voltage.

The package enters the C1 low power state when:

• At least one core is in the C1 state.

• The other cores are in a C1 or lower power state.

The package enters the C1E state when:

• All cores have directly requested C1E using MWAIT(C1) with a C1E sub-state hint.

• All cores are in a power state lower that C1/C1E but the package low power state islimited to C1/C1E using the PMG_CST_CONFIG_CONTROL MSR.

• All cores have requested C1 using HLT or MWAIT(C1) and C1E auto-promotion isenabled in IA32_MISC_ENABLES. No notification to the system occurs upon entry to C1/C1E.
*
Package C3 State*

A processor enters the package C3 low power state when:

• At least one core is in the C3 state.

• The other cores are in a C3 or lower power state, and the processor has been granted permission by the platform.

• The platform has not granted a request to a package C6 state but has allowed apackage C6 state. In package C3-state, the L3 shared cache is valid.

*Package C6 State*

A processor enters the package C6 low power state when:

• At least one core is in the C6 state.

• The other cores are in a C6 or lower power state, and the processor has been granted permission by the platform.In package C6 state, all cores have saved their architectural state and have had their core voltages reduced to zero volts. The L3 shared cache is still powered and snoopable in
this state. The processor remains in package C6 state as long as any part of the L3cache is active.


----------



## mybadomen

Just wondering why the voltage demands of this thread have to be so low? Has anyone running a Sandy bridge actually had a damaged Cpu running over 1.4 volts yet? or even 1.5. I have seen many i5's running high Voltages on water 24/7 running since Sandy was released.This question is more of curiosity then anything else.I just see allot of Cpu's running way higher voltages with no long term effects so far. Does it mean could degrade the chip over 10 years or something.Myself i see 1.5 being the max Voltage to run Sandy at but just curios why so many say stay below 1.4.

Basically is there any proof of any damage to sandy bridge Cpu under 1.5 volts?

Thanks for any replies.

Great thread by the way.I visit here all the time !


----------



## valleydaz

*Tested my Vertex 3 SSD with and without C States Disabled, here are the results;*

*Disabled*

*Enabled*


*Disabled*

*Enabled*


*Not Much difference but it looks like Enabled is a little better. I'm going to enable C States on my system again because it seems they are better for CPU lifespan. If I idle BSOD I'll be Disabling again.*

*Does anyone have any other thoughts?*


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just wondering why the voltage demands of this thread have to be so low? Has anyone running a Sandy bridge actually had a damaged Cpu running over 1.4 volts yet? or even 1.5. I have seen many i5's running high Voltages on water 24/7 running since Sandy was released.This question is more of curiosity then anything else.I just see allot of Cpu's running way higher voltages with no long term effects so far. Does it mean could degrade the chip over 10 years or something.Myself i see 1.5 being the max Voltage to run Sandy at but just curios why so many say stay below 1.4.
> Basically is there any proof of any damage to sandy bridge Cpu under 1.5 volts?
> Thanks for any replies.
> Great thread by the way.I visit here all the time !


For me it's because of temps.

Much higher than 1.4 on air and my temps are too high.

Once I go back to a custom watercooling loop I'll be at 1.5


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just wondering why the voltage demands of this thread have to be so low? Has anyone running a Sandy bridge actually had a damaged Cpu running over 1.4 volts yet? or even 1.5. I have seen many i5's running high Voltages on water 24/7 running since Sandy was released.This question is more of curiosity then anything else.I just see allot of Cpu's running way higher voltages with no long term effects so far. Does it mean could degrade the chip over 10 years or something.Myself i see 1.5 being the max Voltage to run Sandy at but just curios why so many say stay below 1.4.
> Basically is there any proof of any damage to sandy bridge Cpu under 1.5 volts?
> Thanks for any replies.
> Great thread by the way.I visit here all the time !


have been running 4.7ghz @ 1.45v for 3-4 months without any problems, tweaked it down to 1.4v now,
and also have run 5ghz for over 1.5 month on 1.45v core with llc1 (on my asrock), which bumped up to 1.53vcore on cpu-z.
and havent (yet) encountered any degradation. alot of people say 1.52v is the max safe vcore, so that just what im aiming at to keep under.
Only when im benching i run x52 @ 1.515v (bios), cant get my chip to boot x53


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valleydaz*
> 
> *Tested my Vertex 3 SSD with and without C States Disabled, here are the results;*
> *Disabled*
> 
> *Enabled*
> 
> *Disabled*
> 
> *Enabled*
> 
> *Not Much difference but it looks like Enabled is a little better. I'm going to enable C States on my system again because it seems they are better for CPU lifespan. If I idle BSOD I'll be Disabling again.*
> *Does anyone have any other thoughts?*


I have bean running enabled since SB came out








EDIT; and i do get better OC results when enabled as for SSD -same here


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just wondering why the voltage demands of this thread have to be so low? Has anyone running a Sandy bridge actually had a damaged Cpu running over 1.4 volts yet? or even 1.5. I have seen many i5's running high Voltages on water 24/7 running since Sandy was released.This question is more of curiosity then anything else.I just see allot of Cpu's running way higher voltages with no long term effects so far. Does it mean could degrade the chip over 10 years or something.Myself i see 1.5 being the max Voltage to run Sandy at but just curios why so many say stay below 1.4.
> Basically is there any proof of any damage to sandy bridge Cpu under 1.5 volts?
> Thanks for any replies.
> Great thread by the way.I visit here all the time !


Because of temps, Intel recommends/says that max voltage is below 1.4 (I dont remember the exactly 1.xx voltage) and you also save electricity with lover voltages







So why not to get them low as possible.


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Because of temps, Intel recommends/says that max voltage is below 1.4 (I dont remember the exactly 1.xx voltage) and you also save electricity with lover voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why not to get them low as possible.


Oh i totally agree lower Voltages are better. But i wouldn't limit my Overclock by the recommended voltages that Intel recommends.I guess the real test is to wait a few more years to see if people complain about there Chips burning up.But i doubt on a nice system with a full loop 1.45 volts even to 1.5 volts will have problems.Unless maby running continues IBT tests with max settings.

Lol on the other hand i my self wouldn't recommend voltages higher then 1.4 either just in case someone did have a chip that couldn't handle it.

Are there any threads you know of that people actually tested the sandy bridge by pushing them to the fry point? It would be cool to see what Voltages it took to actually fry the chips.I swear i seen a thread like that here somewhere.


----------



## 636_Castle

Getting ready to add my submission to this club. Just a quick question though..I decided to go for the custom test with 90% memory load. However...it doesn't seem like you can run custom tests AND test the CPU at the same time.

In Prime95 I check "custom" and then input 90% of my memory into the "Memory to use" window, and it doesn't stress my CPU.


----------



## valleydaz

Is it normal when running prime95 under load that the vcore sometimes drops below 1v and the multiplier drops too?

Disabled C States again also, computer switched itself off (idled)


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Just wondering why the voltage demands of this thread have to be so low? Has anyone running a Sandy bridge actually had a damaged Cpu running over 1.4 volts yet? or even 1.5. I have seen many i5's running high Voltages on water 24/7 running since Sandy was released.This question is more of curiosity then anything else.I just see allot of Cpu's running way higher voltages with no long term effects so far. Does it mean could degrade the chip over 10 years or something.Myself i see 1.5 being the max Voltage to run Sandy at but just curios why so many say stay below 1.4.
> Basically is there any proof of any damage to sandy bridge Cpu under 1.5 volts?
> Thanks for any replies.
> Great thread by the way.I visit here all the time !


I run 4.5 ghz ~ 1.35v on my 2600k partly because i didnt like the heat from 4.9~5 ghz. Additionally my rig is primarily for gaming, did some monitoring of cpu load in a couple games while at 4.5 ghz and my results were interesting:

I run all my games maxed out and get acceptable frame rates, These just happened to be what i played that day.
Serious Sam 3 loaded core 1 to 50%, cores 3,5,7 were all at no more then 30% load. Cores 2,4,6,8 were at 0% as expected,
Another Source Engine based game loaded core 1 to 80%, 3,5,7 to no more then 15% and 0% on 2,4,6,8.

I have just about every game you could be interested in seeing, i could run more

These were not old games either, my conclusion is that games are nowhere near cpu limited whatsoever, so other then bragging rights, theres no reason to even be consuming (as i tested it) +80 watts to provide +0.1v or for 4.9 ghz 1.475v and ~+120w compared to 4.5 ghz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valleydaz*
> 
> Is it normal when running prime95 under load that the vcore sometimes drops below 1v and the multiplier drops too?
> Disabled C States again also, computer switched itself off (idled)


No thats not normal. it should be pretty steady state. Unless your sitting there watching it hard enough to be noticing the transition between FFT's


----------



## valleydaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valleydaz*
> 
> Is it normal when running prime95 under load that the vcore sometimes drops below 1v and the multiplier drops too?
> Disabled C States again also, computer switched itself off (idled)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> No thats not normal. it should be pretty steady state. Unless your sitting there watching it hard enough to be noticing the transition between FFT's


It happens usually every couple of minutes during Prime. I'll be at 1.360v most of the time, then it will drop to 0.984v for a second or two before going back to 1.360v.
I've tried lots of different settings in my time overclocking my 2500k (LLC levels, voltages and the like) but i always seem to have this. I don't like it because my watts drop to 20's and then go back up to 90's.
Is there anything that can be done?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> alot of people say 1.52v is the max safe vcore


No, 1.52V is the maxium VID on Intel whitesheets. VID is not Vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valleydaz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *valleydaz*
> 
> Is it normal when running prime95 under load that the vcore sometimes drops below 1v and the multiplier drops too?
> Disabled C States again also, computer switched itself off (idled)
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> No thats not normal. it should be pretty steady state. Unless your sitting there watching it hard enough to be noticing the transition between FFT's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It happens usually every couple of minutes during Prime. I'll be at 1.360v most of the time, then it will drop to 0.984v for a second or two before going back to 1.360v.
> I've tried lots of different settings in my time overclocking my 2500k (LLC levels, voltages and the like) but i always seem to have this. I don't like it because my watts drop to 20's and then go back up to 90's.
> Is there anything that can be done?
Click to expand...

You're probably hitting throttles. Check whether your BIOS is limiting you by thermal performance or by current (or power) draw. Change it to current/power limiting, rather than thermal limiting and watch your temperatures manually. Also increase the current capacity in your BIOS if there is a setting to do it.

I'm sorry that I don't know Asrock BIOS; I only know Asus BIOS for this CPU.


----------



## valleydaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> You're probably hitting throttles. Check whether your BIOS is limiting you by thermal performance or by current (or power) draw. Change it to current/power limiting, rather than thermal limiting and watch your temperatures manually. Also increase the current capacity in your BIOS if there is a setting to do it.
> 
> I'm sorry that I don't know Asrock BIOS; I only know Asus BIOS for this CPU.


My Bios Settings are on page 736
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/o...-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7350#post_16489229


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valleydaz*
> 
> My Bios Settings are on page 736
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/o...-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7350#post_16489229


My gut feeling is throttling of some kind too. Hows your VRM temperature maybe its getting too hot?

I always stick a 80mm fan infront of my VRM but i water cool in a silent configuration so theres VERY little air flow there in my case. I only later take the fan off after knowing its stable and monitor temps for first week


----------



## valleydaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> My gut feeling is throttling of some kind too. Hows your VRM temperature maybe its getting too hot?
> I always stick a 80mm fan infront of my VRM but i water cool in a silent configuration so theres VERY little air flow there in my case. I only later take the fan off after knowing its stable and monitor temps for first week


sorry but what is VRM, and where can i find the temperature?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636_Castle*
> 
> Getting ready to add my submission to this club. Just a quick question though..I decided to go for the custom test with 90% memory load. However...it doesn't seem like you can run custom tests AND test the CPU at the same time.
> 
> In Prime95 I check "custom" and then input 90% of my memory into the "Memory to use" window, and it doesn't stress my CPU.


That is quite weird, could post a screenshot of what you set in Prime.

Thanks.

*P.S make sure you download the latest version of Prime 95 x64 and input around 6.5gb.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valleydaz*
> 
> Is it normal when running prime95 under load that the vcore sometimes drops below 1v and the multiplier drops too?
> 
> Disabled C States again also, computer switched itself off (idled)


As other's have said, no it's not normal. I've seen your BIOS settings on page 736 and nothing looks out of the ordinary so I'm not sure, could possibly be thermal throttling. Have you tried reducing the Core current limit? try setting that 150. Also as mentioned above download the latest prime 95 from the OP if you haven't already done so.

Also if it is possible, could you post a video or something so we know exactly what's happening and how.

Thanks.

*P.S hopefully I'll be updating the spreadsheet later on tonight.*


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> I run 4.5 ghz ~ 1.35v on my 2600k partly because i didnt like the heat from 4.9~5 ghz. Additionally my rig is primarily for gaming, did some monitoring of cpu load in a couple games while at 4.5 ghz and my results were interesting:
> I run all my games maxed out and get acceptable frame rates, These just happened to be what i played that day.
> Serious Sam 3 loaded core 1 to 50%, cores 3,5,7 were all at no more then 30% load. Cores 2,4,6,8 were at 0% as expected,
> Another Source Engine based game loaded core 1 to 80%, 3,5,7 to no more then 15% and 0% on 2,4,6,8.
> I have just about every game you could be interested in seeing, i could run more
> These were not old games either, my conclusion is that games are nowhere near cpu limited whatsoever, so other then bragging rights, theres no reason to even be consuming (as i tested it) +80 watts to provide +0.1v or for 4.9 ghz 1.475v and ~+120w compared to 4.5 ghz
> No thats not normal. it should be pretty steady state. Unless your sitting there watching it hard enough to be noticing the transition between FFT's


I think its allot more then bragging rights.I benchmark more then i play games and benchmarks are way higher around 5.2 to 5.3 Ghz then they are at 5.0. I can break 10 on cinabench which isn't possible at 5 Ghz. plus in some tests i can get my 3dmark06 scores of a single 6970 close to a 7970 .here are some examples.I personally run 24/7 8 threads @ 1.46 volts 5ghz with my ram at 2136mhz i can achieve lower voltages with my ram running lower but it highly effects my ram benchmarks.Here are some examples just to show its more then just bragging rights.

Just showing 5.2 Stable also runs IBT 10 passes with no issues:


Cinabench @ 5.0


Cinebench @ 5.2



3d mark 06 @ 5.3 Ghz 4 threads



3dmark06 with 7970 and much higher speced build then mine



And my ram running 2136 mhz is whats causing me to need more voltage on 8 threads but huge increase in performance (I have tested all speeds to see if tighter timings with lower mhz really was faster.It was way slower with my setup)



I keep trying and following this thread to get voltages lower and have gotten them down a little so yes this thread is very helpful and i visit it every time i play in the bios.To me i can tell when the my CPU drops to 1.6 Ghz i can notice the small pause before the pc actually jumps back to the overclock so i run max overclock 24/7 but like i said under water with good cooling idle temps are higher then before but still only Low 30's Max load temps can hot 70c running prime or IBT.

also i get much better FPS in BF3 with all the Ultra settings maxed with the Gpu not exceeding 40c and the Cpu around 50 c so i can notice a huge difference going from 4.5 to 5 ghz also.

Just some Opinions but i also am on the mission of getting my Voltages Lower without sacrificing performance though.

Great Thread .Keep up the great work

MybadOmen


----------



## valleydaz

I think I know what it is now. I was watching temps in HWiNFO64, when Memory Channel 0 Rank Max and Memory Channel 1 Rank Max reached 95 degrees the vcore dropped along with the multiplier. Under 95 degrees it never dropped once, but after it hit 95 it was doing it every minute or less. What is this and how can i fix it or stop it hitting 95 degrees?



Tried lowering Core Current Limit to 150 and disabling Thermal Throttling but it never made any difference

Heres a vid of what happens in CPU-Z


----------



## fommof

My Dimastech bench case got here yesterday, just started the 5Ghz stability session (an hour ago, looks good so far)

Dedicated to the main man munaim1 and each and every guy and gal that has participated in this thread...













 (sorry for the quality, just a photo camera capture)


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think its allot more then bragging rights.I benchmark more then i play games and benchmarks are way higher around 5.2 to 5.3 Ghz then they are at 5.0. I can break 10 on cinabench which isn't possible at 5 Ghz. plus in some tests i can get my 3dmark06 scores of a single 6970 close to a 7970 .here are some examples.I personally run 24/7 8 threads @ 1.46 volts 5ghz with my ram at 2136mhz i can achieve lower voltages with my ram running lower but it highly effects my ram benchmarks.Here are some examples just to show its more then just bragging rights.
> Just showing 5.2 Stable also runs IBT 10 passes with no issues:
> 
> Cinabench @ 5.0
> 
> Cinebench @ 5.2
> 
> 3d mark 06 @ 5.3 Ghz 4 threads
> 
> 3dmark06 with 7970 and much higher speced build then mine
> 
> And my ram running 2136 mhz is whats causing me to need more voltage on 8 threads but huge increase in performance (I have tested all speeds to see if tighter timings with lower mhz really was faster.It was way slower with my setup)
> 
> I keep trying and following this thread to get voltages lower and have gotten them down a little so yes this thread is very helpful and i visit it every time i play in the bios.To me i can tell when the my CPU drops to 1.6 Ghz i can notice the small pause before the pc actually jumps back to the overclock so i run max overclock 24/7 but like i said under water with good cooling idle temps are higher then before but still only Low 30's Max load temps can hot 70c running prime or IBT.
> also i get much better FPS in BF3 with all the Ultra settings maxed with the Gpu not exceeding 40c and the Cpu around 50 c so i can notice a huge difference going from 4.5 to 5 ghz also.
> Just some Opinions but i also am on the mission of getting my Voltages Lower without sacrificing performance though.
> Great Thread .Keep up the great work
> MybadOmen


I didnt mean to strike a bad note with you, that was unintended. You asked a semi personal question and i gave a personal reason and some evidence to back it up. I in my second sentence said that i primarily use my machine for gaming. You primarily benchmark, which is different. a folder or video encoder would want as fast cpu as possible too.

I once upon a time like you primarily benchmarked on my machine but if you really boil it down, as a benchmarker its bragging rights unless your reviewing hardware or sampling hardware. Guess i maybe grew out of the bencharking scene, i dont know. My upgrade cycles have gone way down and im holding onto hardware for 3+ years because i upgrade when i cant play games with smooth framerates anymore.

My measurements were in actual games, not synthetic benchmarks, the engines written in benchmarks are actually written near-perfectly and will in fact make use of more cpu. While there may be a measurable gain in performance for +200 mhz or more in actual games, from my point of view as i touched upon in my previous post is it really worth +80-100W for 5-10 fps maybe even +20 fps In the case of the game already running at smooth frame rates? If your game is running under 60 fps you can 90% of the time point at it overburdening the graphics card, not the cpu. Not to long ago that wasnt the case however, which is why benchmarks were written in such a way to value cpu performance the way they do. first gen I5/I7 changed that however and i started observing even with my previous configuration of a 4.5 ghz 533 bus core 2 duo(only reason i upgraded was i noticed games started to actually work better enouth with 4 threads that it was worth the upgrade)


Spoiler: Off-topic



Perhaps you can blame the game publishers, they all seem like they feel that they need to write there own in-house engine and spend most of there investment capital on the engine and art resources, and due to rushing end up producing a inferior engine and spend minimal resources on story and actual content when if they licensed any of the big engines and worked on it from there they could have come out with a game in the same development time that either had incredible art resources and decent gameplay, or come out with it in half the time. Im somewhat waiting for EA to have some bean counter wake up and realize this and consolidate all there artists and engine writers for a year or two and build themselves a universal engine and maybe a petabyte or so worth of best in class art resources and derive all games from then on off of that instead of reinventing the wheel for every single game, only using artists for unique content. We are already really close to the point that all the games art look the same because its made to look real, not like what an artist decided to make somthing look like.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i got my replacement parts in and this new cpu seems great 4800mhz with 1.368 vcore running prime95 blend with 6600megs to see if its longterm stable.


----------



## roybiggens

New submission, and I forgot to add the notepad info to the screenshot so it's attached too in a separate file.

+.060 offset
LLC "High"
PLL Overvolt "Disabled"
1.5125v Vram (Corsair 1600)
VCCIO 1.125
PLL 1.6125
All C states are enabled

roy-4.7ghz.txt 0k .txt file
[









4.7Ghz-2.bmp 735k .bmp file


EDIT (munaim1):



I5 2500K
Asus P8Z68
Noctua NH-D14


----------



## amunfortex

i have a new submission. got my watercooler a cpl weeks ago and never really had the chance to push it to the limits til last night. i was only able to bump up 100mhz but its still impressive and i may try for 4.9 but the voltage as of now is requiring me to go to in the bios is 1.5v and im hesitant but im temps im proud of the average was 56c for most cores where i have one that likes 50c.
bios settings are-
multiplier- 48
llc- 6
vcore- 1.47
vtt- 1.05
pll- auto( going to go through and find sweet spot)
easytune6 shows at idle- 1.476v
easytune6 shows underload- 1.452 & 1.464

any other questions about it feel free to pm me


----------



## Gilvin

now i'm running 2600k with 4.5G (100 x 45) on about 1.320v on load (LLC level3, asrock E4G3), and 1.020v under load.

i leave everything on its factory default, just oc the cpu.

C1E/C3/C6 enabled, all voltage are set to AUTO.

when on high stress it passes every stress tests, prime95 10hrs, IBT 3hrs, Linx 3hrs, memtest 700%, you named it.

But if the stress test completed, i will have a random freeze in 5~60 minutes.

while freezes occurs, i still could move the mouse, but after several mouse swings, the mouse freezes too









i've pumped the vcore even to 1.38v~1.40v but the symptom still exists, sometimes it also bumps an 0x0000001E BSOD.

i've tried from 4.7G to 4.0G, including manual set everything i could set, the freezing still exists, bothers me a lot.

my CPU batch is L132B623.


----------



## 636_Castle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> That is quite weird, could post a screenshot of what you set in Prime.
> Thanks.
> *P.S make sure you download the latest version of Prime 95 x64 and input around 6.5gb.*


Ok...it's working now. But a few things:

The first couple of times I was unstable, because I got a 0x124 after doing a normal blend. Also I was setting about 7 GB to be used out of 8, so maybe that was too much.

But I upped to 1.375v core and put in 6.5 GB, and it's working now. I just thought I would have gotten a BSOD or prime stop if I wasn't stable. But apparently mine just decided it wasn't going to load the CPU.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636_Castle*
> 
> Ok...it's working now. But a few things:
> The first couple of times I was unstable, because I got a 0x124 after doing a normal blend. Also I was setting about 7 GB to be used out of 8, so maybe that was too much.
> But I upped to 1.375v core and put in 6.5 GB, and it's working now. I just thought I would have gotten a BSOD or prime stop if I wasn't stable. But apparently mine just decided it wasn't going to load the CPU.


the goal is to get 90% memory in task manager, not in the program. I judge by reading the 'free' line in task manager and guesstimating 90%

with my background programs, etc it works out that 13,500 gets it every time at pretty much 90% on the dot

you shouldnt be getting a bsod tho, the program/windows freaks out, thats about all


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilvin*
> 
> now i'm running 2600k with 4.5G (100 x 45) on about 1.320v on load (LLC level3, asrock E4G3), and 1.020v under load.
> i leave everything on its factory default, just oc the cpu.
> C1E/C3/C6 enabled, all voltage are set to AUTO.
> when on high stress it passes every stress tests, prime95 10hrs, IBT 3hrs, Linx 3hrs, memtest 700%, you named it.
> But if the stress test completed, i will have a random freeze in 5~60 minutes.
> while freezes occurs, i still could move the mouse, but after several mouse swings, the mouse freezes too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've pumped the vcore even to 1.38v~1.40v but the symptom still exists, sometimes it also bumps an 0x0000001E BSOD.
> i've tried from 4.7G to 4.0G, including manual set everything i could set, the freezing still exists, bothers me a lot.
> my CPU batch is L132B623.


Turn off c3 and c6 i had the same issues and turning those off fixed it for me.


----------



## fommof

5Ghz session is over...









Please update my submission mr. munaim1...











fommof
5000.9mhz (according to the CPU-Z)
1.456V (according to the CPU-Z)
12h
67-77-76-73
AIR - Noctua NH-D14
2600k HT
8G

(OC using offset and additional turbo voltage)

Thank you and goodnight...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybiggens*
> 
> New submission, and I forgot to add the notepad info to the screenshot so it's attached too in a separate file.
> +.060 offset
> LLC "High"
> PLL Overvolt "Disabled"
> 1.5125v Vram (Corsair 1600)
> VCCIO 1.125
> PLL 1.6125
> All C states are enabled
> 
> roy-4.7ghz.txt 0k .txt file
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7Ghz-2.bmp 735k .bmp file


The heck is up with your windows theme?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> The heck is up with your windows theme?


all the seven eyecandy turned off?


----------



## roybiggens

LOL...yeah. I got used to Windows 95 way back in the day and I just always revert things to that look.









I also saved that pic in 16 bit color by mistake. I have a24bit copy on my drive though if it would be better to use.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybiggens*
> 
> LOL...yeah. I got used to Windows 95 way back in the day and I just always revert things to that look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saved that pic in 16 bit color by mistake. I have a24bit copy on my drive though if it would be better to use.


That's smart to do your stable run with all eye candy disabled. You shouldn't even do it with your everyday hard drive/OS. All the bsod's and lock-up's can cause some OS corruption (easily fixable with a chkdsk /r). Ideally you should install windows on a spare hard drive, load only necessary mobo drivers and tools (prime, real temp, etc.) and do your stable run attempts on that drive. No chance of any 3rd party stuff giving you issues plus quick reboots to tweak UEFI/BIOS.

EDIT: FYI you can do this without a product key (for 30 days) just make sure your BIOS time is set correctly or you'll be limited to 3 days before you have to activate windows.

EDIT#2: Did anyone catch the new i5 recently released? 2550K 3.4Ghz 3.8 turbo but no igp. Wonder if the absent igp helps with oc?


----------



## mybadomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> That's smart to do your stable run with all eye candy disabled. You shouldn't even do it with your everyday hard drive/OS. All the bsod's and lock-up's can cause some OS corruption (easily fixable with a chkdsk /r). Ideally you should install windows on a spare hard drive, load only necessary mobo drivers and tools (prime, real temp, etc.) and do your stable run attempts on that drive. No chance of any 3rd party stuff giving you issues plus quick reboots to tweak UEFI/BIOS.
> EDIT: FYI you can do this without a product key (for 30 days) just make sure your BIOS time is set correctly or you'll be limited to 3 days before you have to activate windows.
> EDIT#2: Did anyone catch the new i5 recently released? 2550K 3.4Ghz 3.8 turbo but no igp. Wonder if the absent igp helps with oc?


Yeah i seen that yesterday when i was ordering parts for my cousins build.Its 400 bucks to.Wonder what it can do?


----------



## KuuFA

The i5 2550k are 2500k's that didn't have usable IGP's so instead of scrapping them, intel bumped the multiplier by one and starting to sell them.

Proof:
(posted by trumpet)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1214141/anyone-interested-in-the-i5-2550k/10#post_16480293


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet*
> 
> Just ran my 12 hours of Prime blend with 14GB ram.
> Following the guide in the first post this should be all I need to enter.


Can i ask something silly?

I see only 4 threads instead of 8 (it's a 2700K right?) so i suppose you have HT disabled.

How come?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Can i ask something silly?
> I see only 4 threads instead of 8 (it's a 2700K right?) so i suppose you have HT disabled.
> How come?
> Thanks in advance.


^ Disabling HT (while Defeating the purpose of getting a 2600k-2700k) Lowers the temp by about on avg 5-8c and i think lowers the voltage needed? (not so sure about the voltage part).

But yea it is pretty silly that he had them disabled.....


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> But yea it is pretty silly that he had them disabled.....


No offense but i don't think it's silly at all. Obviously the guy disabled HT for a reason (temps? Vcore? something else i can't think of but i'd love to know) and i am very interested to know what it is.

I don't consider the list to be a contest and quite honestly i myself have disabled HT in real life quite a few times because a couple of apps seems to have probs with it (i,e BF3).

So imho, silly? No...but i'd love to know why he had it disabled...

Peace









PS: My initial question could be silly though...


----------



## munaim1

*Apologies to all awaiting an update to their submission and those waiting for entry, I've been very very busy lately.*









I'm going through the last few pages and I'll be updating the spreadsheet accordingly.

One more thing, I've been working on an "Ivy bridge Stable club", much similar to this, but hopefully better, we'll see. Stay tuned









*EDIT:*

*All updated, thank you all for your patience.*


----------



## MooMoo

Heres my new submission, update to 4.5GHz with lower volts and temps


----------



## munaim1

^^^Done^^^

Thanks bud.


----------



## valleydaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valleydaz*
> 
> I think I know what it is now. I was watching temps in HWiNFO64, when Memory Channel 0 Rank Max and Memory Channel 1 Rank Max reached 95 degrees the vcore dropped along with the multiplier. Under 95 degrees it never dropped once, but after it hit 95 it was doing it every minute or less. What is this and how can i fix it or stop it hitting 95 degrees?
> 
> Tried lowering Core Current Limit to 150 and disabling Thermal Throttling but it never made any difference
> Heres a vid of what happens in CPU-Z


Well I've definitely made some progress. The "Memory Channel Rank Max" values are not precisely measured temperature values, but BW estimations of a Virtual Temperature Sensor. These values are used internally to engage memory management throttling in case they cross internal thresholds programmed (warm, hot, critical). These virtual sensors require calibration and various settings by BIOS to achieve precise estimation. Unfortunately these settings cannot be accessed in the bios so i'm going to have to wait until a newer version of my bios is released. In the mean time I've had to disable "Over Temperature Protection" and this has stopped my throttling problems. I just have to hope things don't get to hot.


----------



## mybadomen

Wow +1 rep for that great software! I have been using AIDA64 for monitoring things but the one you listed is incredible.Also it seems Water cooling ram diffidently makes a difference. Also i am running my ram at 2136 MHz with 1,6 Volts and look at the temps of these 2 screen shots of the ram Temps.

And thanks again for sharing that Software


----------



## valleydaz

Thanks for the rep bro, Yeah it is real good for monitoring the hardware, in my case a bit too good







but then again it did help me find the problem


----------



## Bal3Wolf

wierd that your guys ram run so hot on my sabertooth they are like ice even under load running 2133 1.575 volts.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Wow +1 rep for that great software! I have been using AIDA64 for monitoring things but the one you listed is incredible.Also it seems Water cooling ram diffidently makes a difference. Also i am running my ram at 2136 MHz with 1,6 Volts and look at the temps of these 2 screen shots of the ram Temps.
> 
> And thanks again for sharing that Software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your picture in a spoiler link.


Somewhat off-topic to the Sandy Stable thread, which uses CPU-Z and Real Temp to monitor voltage, frequency, and temperatures, I've found that for every-day monitoring that nothing is better than Open Hardware Monitor. It's free, open source, monitors everything that I want to monitor, has a gadget/widget that does not require the Windows gadget service to be enabled to use, and every single parameter that it monitors can be hidden, revealed, and renamed in the main window and can be hidden or revealed in the gadget window. The gadget window's opacity, font, size, and position are adjustable but the gadget color is not adjustable. It will also graph values for you in the main window if you wish. It can start with windows, start minimized, and minimize itself to the systray rather than task bar. It uses very little resources.

Screenshot:



or



Both are very similar. The only difference is that I'm showing my background in the first and that the second is with no background and showing the folding windows (which are loading down the cores and gpu) and in the first, with the background, you can see that my two monitors are different resolutions.


----------



## coolhandluke41

sweet software!
how you set this up to show mem temp ?..it only shows voltage


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Wow +1 rep for that great software! I have been using AIDA64 for monitoring things but the one you listed is incredible.Also it seems Water cooling ram diffidently makes a difference. Also i am running my ram at 2136 MHz with 1,6 Volts and look at the temps of these 2 screen shots of the ram Temps.
> And thanks again for sharing that Software


Yay, I tried that software too for intrest and now I can see my RAID HDD temps!!! Didn't see them earlier







I can see more interesting stuff there, I gotta look it deeply









@coolhandluke41
"how you set this up to show mem temp ?" You need memory that supports temp reading/haves that temp meter


----------



## shad0wfax

The only downside to HWInfo64 is that it requires windows gadget services to be running in order to view a gadget display.

Check out my previous post on Open Hardware Monitor. No gadget bloat service required to view the gadget!


----------



## 636_Castle

Here's my entry. I realize worker 3 is a bit slower than the other 3...I was using Prime 26.6. I know the beta version 27.* fixes this problem..but I still think I'm considered stable at 12 hours.

Cooler is a Corsair H80 as written in my sig.









Voltage is 1.375 in BIOS, fluctuates to 1.384 under load.

CPU is @ 4.70 GHz

Ran a custom blend using 80% of RAM.


----------



## justmosing

Was trying to OC to 4.8ghz, it boots but couldn't pass prime95 1344 at 1.404V, so I decided I don't need 200mhz. I also tried going to 5ghz...that wouldn't POST. Tried resetting CMOS through jumper wouldn't work, so I eventually took out the battery and unplugged it for a half an hour before it came back alive. Scared me for a sec, I hate RMAing things.

This is the 2nd build for myself with a slightly better mobo than my previous build for someone else.


----------



## Vaporsting

Question please guys.

I'm currently running 4.0ghz @ 1.2v stable. I'm trying to reach 4.5ghz @ 1.3v. I ran Intel Burn Test but CPU-Z shows only the multiplier at x39 - x40.

At BIOS/UEFI, I only changed the max ratio to 45 and vcore to 1.3v, leaving all the other values at stock/default.

I'm using 2500k on Asrock z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 mobo with Noctua NH-D14 and Gskill RipjawsX 8gb DDR3 1600mhz CL8.


----------



## pfunkmort

I also have a question. I recently finished a full 12 hour prime at 4.5 GHz on my 2500k, with an offset of -.080, my ram at 1600, and LLC at ultra high. It was, I thought, my last step. But, I read somewhere that Asus boards have their C1e, C3, and C6 disabled @ auto setting, so I went into BIOS to turn them to enable, and I got an endless reboot loop as soon as I hit the windows screen. My questions are two. Do I need these states enabled to be able to properly utilize stepping technology (so I can run offset and get a voltage drop @ idle)? And does this point to any specific thing I can do to try to get stable?

I had planned not to ask questions here, because it should all be straightforward, but I'm at a bit of a loss on this one.

{edit} - nevermind, I got it fixed. now my idle voltage gets down to .928, which seems dangerously low to me (I also just bumped my offset to -.075 and my LLC to high, because I was paranoid about idle BSODs) but I'll just have to watch it. Back to Prime 95! Thank you guys though. Your help on getting this computer stable has been invaluable.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> I also have a question. I recently finished a full 12 hour prime at 4.5 GHz on my 2500k, with an offset of -.080, my ram at 1600, and LLC at ultra high. It was, I thought, my last step. But, I read somewhere that Asus boards have their C1e, C3, and C6 disabled @ auto setting, so I went into BIOS to turn them to enable, and I got an endless reboot loop as soon as I hit the windows screen. My questions are two. Do I need these states enabled to be able to properly utilize stepping technology (so I can run offset and get a voltage drop @ idle)? And does this point to any specific thing I can do to try to get stable?
> I had planned not to ask questions here, because it should all be straightforward, but I'm at a bit of a loss on this one.
> {edit} - nevermind, I got it fixed. now my idle voltage gets down to .928, which seems dangerously low to me (I also just bumped my offset to -.075 and my LLC to high, because I was paranoid about idle BSODs) but I'll just have to watch it. Back to Prime 95! Thank you guys though. Your help on getting this computer stable has been invaluable.


You disable C1, C3, and in your case C6. They usually cause idle BSOD when enabled.


----------



## maz0r

Is this just a sensor bug?

I can easily put my finger to the heatsinks on the Board and they are cool to the touch.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maz0r*
> 
> Is this just a sensor bug?
> I can easily put my finger to the heatsinks on the Board and they are cool to the touch.


I will bet your running the ASUS temp monitor/ASUS AI suite too? if so pick one, ASUS software or 3rd party...they don't like to play well together in some systems I have noticed...mine included bug's the temp sensors out.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> I also have a question. I recently finished a full 12 hour prime at 4.5 GHz on my 2500k, with an offset of -.080, my ram at 1600, and LLC at ultra high. It was, I thought, my last step. But, I read somewhere that Asus boards have their C1e, C3, and C6 disabled @ auto setting, so I went into BIOS to turn them to enable, and I got an endless reboot loop as soon as I hit the windows screen. My questions are two. Do I need these states enabled to be able to properly utilize stepping technology (so I can run offset and get a voltage drop @ idle)? And does this point to any specific thing I can do to try to get stable?
> I had planned not to ask questions here, because it should all be straightforward, but I'm at a bit of a loss on this one.
> {edit} - nevermind, I got it fixed. now my idle voltage gets down to .928, which seems dangerously low to me (I also just bumped my offset to -.075 and my LLC to high, because I was paranoid about idle BSODs) but I'll just have to watch it. Back to Prime 95! Thank you guys though. Your help on getting this computer stable has been invaluable.


C3 and C6 should be disabled if your worried about idle BSOD's. .928v is perfectly normal for idle voltage, at 1600Mhz you don't need much to keep it happy.


----------



## apSlain

Hey guys, I've got two quick (and hopefully simple) questions...


What is the *lowest idle voltage* that can be set for when the C.P.U. down-clocks to 1600MHz?
I was reading through Wikipedia's Sandy Bridge page and up to the 2700K it says that the supported memory is "_up to dual channel DDR3-1333_". I'm running 4x2GB DDR3-1600 R.A.M. in my machine...do I have to set the XMP profile to 1333MHz instead, due to this?
I'm using an offset voltage and due to my load-line calibration settings, I get a ~.3v difference in my idle (~0.992) and load (~1.328) voltages. I want to set my load voltage lower to help with heat, but I'm not sure how low I can go with the offset as I already am under 1.0v with a -.15v offset. Any recommendations?

If it's useful, my P.C. is certified stable at 4500MHz with the offset at -.15v. I have no intention of pushing it higher, I'm just looking to maximise the potential of my 4.5GHz overclock with the least heat.


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> I will bet your running the ASUS temp monitor/ASUS AI suite too? if so pick one, ASUS software or 3rd party...they don't like to play well together in some systems I have noticed...mine included bug's the temp sensors out.


Yeah just found a post by HiVizMan on ROG, I'm removing everything but the USB 3.0 and Asus Update, hopefully its just the "POS" software.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maz0r*
> 
> Yeah just found a post by HiVizMan on ROG, I'm removing everything but the USB 3.0 and Asus Update, hopefully its just the "POS" software.


Sweet. I'll bet that is the issue.


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Sweet. I'll bet that is the issue.


certainly was, now I can continue stabilizing!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing




----------



## SANGERA2

I'd like to join the stable club too please!









My i5-2500k is running smooth as anything at 4.7GHz. This is with just 0.005 voltage offset (to stop the auto kicking in). It's totally stable and the temps are amazing! Although that is probably to do with my unique cooling system. It actually makes the area around the PC cooler when it's running!!! I had it running stable at 4.9GHz too, but the voltage was sitting at 1.4v (with temps of low 60s) otherwise I'd get worker errors in prime95 and I don't need that much speed!







At 4.8GHz it wasn't running much cooler or lower power stable so 4.7 seems to be the sweet-spot for me. I think dropping 200MHz is worth having a maximum load temperature of 57/58 degrees c!

Voltage is 1.352v under load and 1.016v when idling at 1600MHz. I love this chip, it's already faster and will use less power than my old i5. Temps are just 15c hotter than when running at stock (with turbo).

Here's the obligatory screen-shot.

4.7GHz at 1.352v.png 321k .png file


*Munaim1 Edit:*


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaporsting*
> 
> Question please guys.
> I'm currently running 4.0ghz @ 1.2v stable. I'm trying to reach 4.5ghz @ 1.3v. I ran Intel Burn Test but CPU-Z shows only the multiplier at x39 - x40.
> At BIOS/UEFI, I only changed the max ratio to 45 and vcore to 1.3v, leaving all the other values at stock/default.
> I'm using 2500k on Asrock z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 mobo with Noctua NH-D14 and Gskill RipjawsX 8gb DDR3 1600mhz CL8.


attention please. thanks.


----------



## NARF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaporsting*
> 
> attention please. thanks.


This means that your CPU throttles down.
Intel Burn Test creates the worst case scenario and uses maximum power.
You have to adjust the Turbo Boost Power limit so your CPU is allowed to drain more power.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Any tips on how much is to much?


----------



## NARF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Any tips on how much is to much?


As far as I understood, its more a heat question.
Nearly all power used by the CPU is transformed into heat. So as soon as you raise the limit, your temps will rise.
Nevertheless your CPU only uses the power it needs, so setting it to a high value doesn't mean you will reach that limit.
For example my 4.3Ghz overclock drains 90W with prime95 but 120W+ while running IBT.
My limit in BIOS is 150W.
For more information have a look at the BIOS spreadsheets.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> As far as I understood, its more a heat question.
> Nearly all power used by the CPU is transformed into heat. So as soon as you raise the limit, your temps will rise.
> Nevertheless your CPU only uses the power it needs, so setting it to a high value doesn't mean you will reach that limit.
> For example my 4.3Ghz overclock drains 90W with prime95 but 120W+ while running IBT.
> My limit in BIOS is 150W.
> For more information have a look at the BIOS spreadsheets.


now that setting make's more sense. So a setting of 130 would mean the CPU can pull up to 130w if needed? ok, WoW! rep to you. This was one of the little tidbits that was messing with me..This is my first experience overclocking an Intel ever. About a month ago I jumped over from AMD. I have a stable overclock but I'm trying to refine it... I think my clocks are using too much voltage.


----------



## NARF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> now that setting make's more sense. So a setting of 130 would mean the CPU can pull up to 130w if needed? ok, WoW! rep to you. This was one of the little tidbits that was messing with me..This is my first experience overclocking an Intel ever. About a month ago I jumped over from AMD. I have a stable overclock but I'm trying to refine it... I think my clocks are using too much voltage.


Thanks.
I myself came from an AMD system 2 month ago and was also wondering about this setting back then







.
Have fun overclocking.


----------



## KingT

I've recently upgraded from Q9550 + P5QC to 2500K and Asus P8Z68-V PRO/Gen3..

My CPU for *4.2GHz* (P95 Blend 8hrs) needs *1.24V* (LOAD)/ 1.22V BIOS..

But for *4.5GHz* (testing with Custom P95 1344K as we speak) it needs *1.328V* LOAD/ 1.32V BIOS..

My max core temperature @ 4.5GHz in P95 is *61C* on the hottest core (Noctua NH-D14, 2 x 120mm 2000rpm fans)

*Is such huge jump in Vcore common for 2500K processors*?

*And is ~ 1.35V common for 4.5GHz on these CPUs*?

*My current OC settings:*

Ai Tweaker= MANUAL
CPU ratio = 45
BLCK= 100
RAM Speed = 1600MHz
PLL= ENABLED
CPU Capability= 140%

LLC= ULTRA HIGH
VRM Frequency = 350
VRM Duty Ctrl = EXTREME
PHASE Ctrl = EXTREME

Vcore Control = MANUAL
Vcore= 1.320V
CPU PLL= 1.65V
DRAM Voltage= 1.65V
VCCIO= AUTO
PCH= AUTO

C1E= ENABLED
C3/C6 = AUTO

CHEERS..


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> I've recently upgraded from Q9550 + P5QC to 2500K and Asus P8Z68-V PRO/Gen3..
> My CPU for *4.2GHz* (P95 Blend 8hrs) needs *1.24V* (LOAD)/ 1.22V BIOS..
> But for *4.5GHz* (testing with Custom P95 1344K as we speak) it needs *1.328V* LOAD/ 1.32V BIOS..
> My max core temperature @ 4.5GHz in P95 is *61C* on the hottest core (Noctua NH-D14, 2 x 120mm 2000rpm fans)
> *Is such huge jump in Vcore common for 2500K processors*?
> *And is ~ 1.35V common for 4.5GHz on these CPUs*?
> *My current OC settings:*
> Ai Tweaker= MANUAL
> CPU ratio = 45
> BLCK= 100
> RAM Speed = 1600MHz
> PLL= ENABLED
> CPU Capability= 140%
> LLC= ULTRA HIGH
> VRM Frequency = 350
> VRM Duty Ctrl = EXTREME
> PHASE Ctrl = EXTREME
> Vcore Control = MANUAL
> Vcore= 1.320V
> CPU PLL= 1.65V
> DRAM Voltage= 1.65V
> VCCIO= AUTO
> PCH= AUTO
> C1E= ENABLED
> C3/C6 = AUTO
> CHEERS..


First off good choice on Board and chip... Second, refer to this chart for "what is a normal voltage"

1.32V is very common for 4.5Ghz

credit to Molybdenum for the chart


----------



## NARF

Nice chart, looks very useful.
What is Stdev?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Hi guys, going to set my machine on test tonight to hopefully join your club, but I note when i set prime 95 to either 1344 or 1792, I only see around 60% CPU load.

Why is that? Is it right?

I have 16GB and have set 11GB for the test


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Hopefully this image will help?


----------



## NARF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Hopefully this image will help?


Looks like you have only 4 workers in prime.
You need one for each thread.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Ah, thats what I get for following a picture I saw on heer of how to set up a custom bland.
Are the rest of the figures ok? I assume you run one test with min and max set to 1344 and then another with them both set to 1792?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> I also have a question. I recently finished a full 12 hour prime at 4.5 GHz on my 2500k, with an offset of -.080, my ram at 1600, and LLC at ultra high. It was, I thought, my last step. But, I read somewhere that Asus boards have their C1e, C3, and C6 disabled @ auto setting, so I went into BIOS to turn them to enable, and I got an endless reboot loop as soon as I hit the windows screen. My questions are two. Do I need these states enabled to be able to properly utilize stepping technology (so I can run offset and get a voltage drop @ idle)? And does this point to any specific thing I can do to try to get stable?
> I had planned not to ask questions here, because it should all be straightforward, but I'm at a bit of a loss on this one.
> {edit} - nevermind, I got it fixed. now my idle voltage gets down to .928, which seems dangerously low to me (I also just bumped my offset to -.075 and my LLC to high, because I was paranoid about idle BSODs) but I'll just have to watch it. Back to Prime 95! Thank you guys though. Your help on getting this computer stable has been invaluable.
> 
> 
> 
> C3 and C6 should be disabled if your worried about idle BSOD's. .928v is perfectly normal for idle voltage, at 1600Mhz you don't need much to keep it happy.
Click to expand...

0.928 with C1E, C3, and C6 enabled works for me at low idle, but for others it will give a low voltage BSOD. Every chip is different. You could reduce your LLC to Medium, increase your offset to -0.050 (instead of -0.080) and then just increase your additional turbo voltage more for at-load voltage.

Don't use LLC to set the low idle voltage. Use LLC to reduce extreme Vdroop at high-load states. Use a less extreme negative offset to change your low-idle voltage and you'll have a more efficient OC, since you can reduce your LLC. (Ideally, you would have no LLC for the most efficient OC, but that's not always possible. For me at 4.7 GHz to 4.9 GHz, I need Medium LLC.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apSlain*
> 
> Hey guys, I've got two quick (and hopefully simple) questions...
> 
> 
> What is the *lowest idle voltage* that can be set for when the C.P.U. down-clocks to 1600MHz?
> I was reading through Wikipedia's Sandy Bridge page and up to the 2700K it says that the supported memory is "_up to dual channel DDR3-1333_". I'm running 4x2GB DDR3-1600 R.A.M. in my machine...do I have to set the XMP profile to 1333MHz instead, due to this?
> I'm using an offset voltage and due to my load-line calibration settings, I get a ~.3v difference in my idle (~0.992) and load (~1.328) voltages. I want to set my load voltage lower to help with heat, but I'm not sure how low I can go with the offset as I already am under 1.0v with a -.15v offset. Any recommendations?
> 
> If it's useful, my P.C. is certified stable at 4500MHz with the offset at -.15v. I have no intention of pushing it higher, I'm just looking to maximise the potential of my 4.5GHz overclock with the least heat.


The lowest idle voltage is different for every CPU. Mine seems to do just fine with 0.928 Vcore at 1600 MHz. I've seen some people as low as 0.750 Vcore at 1600 MHz. It just depends.

Manually set your memory to 1600 timings, rather than allowing them to auto-detect.

To reduce your load voltage, I'd say to switch your LLC. If you reduce the amount of LLC you have and use the offset voltage to tune your low-idle voltage, you can then use additional turbo voltage to tune your at-load voltage.

The less LLC that you use, the less negative (or more positive) offset you're going to need, and the higher the additional turbo voltage you'll need in the BIOS to get a specific value in the OS. (Meaning that with a huge LLC setting, you might only need -0.030 offset and +0.004V turbo, but with a very small LLC you might need -0.005 offset and +0.095 turbo to get the same exact values for core voltages in the OS. Note that I just made these numbers up, but you get the idea.)

Try fiddling with your LLC, use offset to set your idle voltages where you want them and then configure your load voltages using the additional turbo voltage setting. Less LLC is always better, so long as you can keep it stable.


----------



## NARF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Ah, thats what I get for following a picture I saw on heer of how to set up a custom bland.
> Are the rest of the figures ok? I assume you run one test with min and max set to 1344 and then another with them both set to 1792?


Do you want to do a 12h run to join the club?
If so you select custom test and change the ram to your maximum ram minus 1-2gb for the os.
Set the workers to 8 and leave the rest of the settings alone.
But there are also instructions on the first page.


----------



## dmasteR

Xigmatek Dark Knight

Haven't had time to fine tune yet!


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> First off good choice on Board and chip... Second, refer to this chart for "what is a normal voltage"
> 
> 1.32V is very common for 4.5Ghz
> credit to Molybdenum for the chart


Well... It's all about your chip, but that gives you some kinda direction.
I have sucky chip and I need about 1.36V for 4.5GHz.

@KhaoticKomputing
"Any tips on how much is to much?"
When temps are going too high or you set voltage like +1.5V

@Stu-Crossfire
"I assume you run one test with min and max set to 1344 and then another with them both set to 1792?"
Yea for 15min each for testing stability, then 12h (custom) blend for joining the stability club, but its up to you what you consider as stable.

FOR NEWBS, PLEASE READ THE FIRST POST, you will get valuable information there and you maybe dont have to ask questions which answers are on first page


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> Do you want to do a 12h run to join the club?
> If so you select custom test and change the ram to your maximum ram minus 1-2gb for the os.
> Set the workers to 8 and leave the rest of the settings alone.
> But there are also instructions on the first page.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> @Stu-Crossfire
> "I assume you run one test with min and max set to 1344 and then another with them both set to 1792?"
> Yea for 15min each for testing stability, then 12h (custom) blend for joining the stability club, but its up to you what you consider as stable.


Excellent, thanks guys, really appreciate your time.


----------



## kingjones

Here's my OC submission, and the file in case it's too small to read









[email protected] 1763k .png file


*Munaim1 Edit:*


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> This means that your CPU throttles down.
> Intel Burn Test creates the worst case scenario and uses maximum power.
> You have to adjust the Turbo Boost Power limit so your CPU is allowed to drain more power.


Thanks a lot bro! I'm really just a newbie so my further learnings depends on each and everyone here's experience. hehehe

GOD bless


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Try fiddling with your LLC, use offset to set your idle voltages where you want them and then configure your load voltages using the additional turbo voltage setting. Less LLC is always better, so long as you can keep it stable.


Ok, so I am currently at 5.1GHz and have been stable for months with zero issues. My LLC is set to "ultra," my load flucuates bet 1.376 and 1.384V, and I'm idleling at just under 1V. My offset is at -.025V. Is there really a benefit to decreasing my LLC and decreasing my offset? I'm not sure that if I don't have any idle BSOD issues that this should be messed with. What are your thoughts? After the foldathon I think I am going to work at 5.2GHz stable. Perhaps I'll try this technique.


----------



## Gilvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> 0.928 with C1E, C3, and C6 enabled works for me at low idle, but for others it will give a low voltage BSOD. Every chip is different. You could reduce your LLC to Medium, increase your offset to -0.050 (instead of -0.080) and then just increase your additional turbo voltage more for at-load voltage.
> 
> Don't use LLC to set the low idle voltage. Use LLC to reduce extreme Vdroop at high-load states. Use a less extreme negative offset to change your low-idle voltage and you'll have a more efficient OC, since you can reduce your LLC. (Ideally, you would have no LLC for the most efficient OC, but that's not always possible. For me at 4.7 GHz to 4.9 GHz, I _need_ Medium LLC.)
> 
> The lowest idle voltage is different for every CPU. Mine seems to do just fine with 0.928 Vcore at 1600 MHz. I've seen some people as low as 0.750 Vcore at 1600 MHz. It just depends.
> 
> Manually set your memory to 1600 timings, rather than allowing them to auto-detect.
> 
> To reduce your load voltage, I'd say to switch your LLC. If you reduce the amount of LLC you have and use the offset voltage to tune your low-idle voltage, you can then use additional turbo voltage to tune your at-load voltage.
> 
> The less LLC that you use, the less negative (or more positive) offset you're going to need, and the higher the additional turbo voltage you'll need in the BIOS to get a specific value in the OS. (Meaning that with a huge LLC setting, you might only need -0.030 offset and +0.004V turbo, but with a very small LLC you might need -0.005 offset and +0.095 turbo to get the same exact values for core voltages in the OS. Note that I just made these numbers up, but you get the idea.)
> 
> Try fiddling with your LLC, use offset to set your idle voltages where you want them and then configure your load voltages using the additional turbo voltage setting. Less LLC is always better, so long as you can keep it stable.


Thanks bro, that really clears my mind.

I'm now using 4.7G @ 1.384v at-load and 1.6G @ 1.080 off-load, offset +0.05 and LLC set to 2 (ASROCK Extreme4 Gen3), so i guess it is about 80% LLC, all the other settings are set by its default or auto.

I used to think that fix the offset voltage up and just fiddle the LLC level to get the correct working voltage, now it seems wrong, I'll try again to join the stable club, thanks.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Try fiddling with your LLC, use offset to set your idle voltages where you want them and then configure your load voltages using the additional turbo voltage setting. Less LLC is always better, so long as you can keep it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I am currently at 5.1GHz and have been stable for months with zero issues. My LLC is set to "ultra," my load flucuates bet 1.376 and 1.384V, and I'm idleling at just under 1V. My offset is at -.025V. Is there really a benefit to decreasing my LLC and decreasing my offset? I'm not sure that if I don't have any idle BSOD issues that this should be messed with. What are your thoughts? After the foldathon I think I am going to work at 5.2GHz stable. Perhaps I'll try this technique.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: We're digressing quite a bit from the Prime95 Stable aspect of this thread, so I'm going to hide this response in a spoiler. :)



You have a great CPU that's working wonderfully well with your system. Given that you're operating at lower voltages and temperatures at 5.1 GHz than I am at 4.9 GHz, the below may not apply to you and altering your LLC may not give you the same degree of change (or any change) in performance as I noticed with my system at your current frequencies.

When I tested with and without LLC I found that at 4.6, 4.7, 4.8, 4.9, and recently 5.0 GHz that the higher my LLC was set, the more thermal output I had at an equal load voltage and frequency, and the less efficiently my processor operated when compared to lower values of LLC.

I found this by running Intel Burn Test (Linpack) which puts about the hottest and most power-hungry load on the core possible. I ran 5 tests on "maximum" settings and recorded the minimum, maximum, and 5-run average Gflop/s values from each test at a fixed frequency and voltage. I then set that memory value via "Custom" to the same value that I ran the first test with, and tested in IBT again with varying degrees of LLC and different offset/turbo boost voltages to maintain stability. I held frequency constant at 4.6 GHz and ran with my Medium, High, and Ultra High LLC settings that gave me similar idle voltages and equal voltages at load for that frequency. I repeated this method, with the exact same "Custom" RAM to test value in IBT for 4.7, 4.8, 4.9, and 5.0 GHz. (I was not comfortable with the temperatures at 5.1 GHz so I aborted the test early.)

I found that, so long as voltage and frequency were held constant, and the memory amount was set to the same values in IBT that as LLC decreased, the Gflop/s increased. I'm sure that I could test the same in Cinebench and would see similar results. (Albeit the scores would be numerically closer together as Cinebench values are smaller numbers.) I have stable settings for my system at 4.9 GHz with Medium LLC. I can only get stable at 5.0 GHz on High LLC unless I'm willing to go insane with additional turbo voltage at 5.0 GHz with Medium LLC and suffer a significant Vdroop. I didn't feel comfortable with that, so I hit a wall between 4.9 and 5.0 GHz that required High LLC to get past. (Or it required more fine tuning than I was willing to put into it.) When I compared the High LLC 5.0 GHz results with my Medium LLC 4.9 GHz results, I found that the Gflop/s in IBT for both frequencies were identical; In my case, lower voltage, lower heat, medium LLC at 4.9 GHz gave me the exact same performance at an ultimate load point as higher voltage, higher heat, High LLC and 5.0 GHz did. So for my system, 4.9 GHz is better than 5.0 GHz (Or I need to spend quite a bit more time perfecting the 5.0+ GHz overclocks on my system.)

Clearly, you have a more capable system than I do, in terms of overclocking headroom, as your system is overclocking at lower voltages and temperatures than mine is, at that frequency. My guess is that you're probably farther away from thermal and current limiting states at 5.1 GHz than I was at 5.0 GHz, so you may not see as drastic of a change as I did. You may not even see any change in performance with LLC changes at all until you are at a higher frequency.

* It's important to note that IBT places an artificially high power and thermal load on a system and that in real-world computing, you will most likely never reach these operating parameters. Perhaps if you are folding -bigadv, performing heavy video encoding, or high-end rendering, you may come close to these values, but it's unlikely, as IBT is a worst-case scenario stress. That being said, the gflop/s efficiency improvements that IBT shows at "ultimate load" may not be present at 100% load in less floating point intensive operations. The reason I placed so much importance on this test is that I can have the confidence of knowing that I have the most efficient overclock possible, even in a worst-case load scenario, and that I will not be limited by any internal throttles under any circumstances in my daily operations.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilvin*
> 
> Thanks bro, that really clears my mind.
> 
> I'm now using 4.7G @ 1.384v at-load and 1.6G @ 1.080 off-load, offset +0.05 and LLC set to 2 (ASROCK Extreme4 Gen3), so i guess it is about 80% LLC, all the other settings are set by its default or auto.
> 
> I used to think that fix the offset voltage up and just fiddle the LLC level to get the correct working voltage, now it seems wrong, I'll try again to join the stable club, thanks.


You're welcome.

My guess is that you can reduce your offset to -0.010 or even -0.030, leave your LLC alone, and then increase your turbo voltage a bit more to get the same target 1.384 V at 4.7GHz as you currently have. Note that you'll want to change the offset first, and increase the additional turbo voltage slowly so that you don't spike it by accident. Of course, your system may not like being under 1.000V at 1.6 GHz. (Mine runs at 0.920 V at 1.6 GHz, but yours may not.)

Keep tweaking, and good luck getting stable!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> My guess is that you can reduce your offset to -0.010 or even -0.030, leave your LLC alone, and then increase your turbo voltage a bit more to get the same target 1.384 V at 4.7GHz as you currently have. Note that you'll want to change the offset first, and increase the additional turbo voltage _slowly_ so that you don't spike it by accident. Of course, your system may not like being under 1.000V at 1.6 GHz. (Mine runs at 0.920 V at 1.6 GHz, but yours may not.)
> 
> Keep tweaking, and good luck getting stable!


How can I Increase/decrease turbo voltage separately of offset voltage?

Is that possible?

CHEERS..


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> How can I Increase/decrease turbo voltage separately of offset voltage?
> 
> Is that possible?
> 
> CHEERS..


It sure is possible. Go to the Ai Tweaker menu in the advanced BIOS mode. Then go to the CPU Power Management menu down below. Look for the "Additional Turbo Voltage" setting. Change the "Auto" value to a numerical value.

Here's a screenshot of where you can find the CPU Power Management setting:



And here's a screenshot of the CPU Power Management setting that shows the Additional Turbo Voltage setting.



Additional Turbo Voltage is always positive even if you have a negative offset voltage.

*Note that I have a negative* *0.030 Offset Voltage and a Medium LLC in my BIOS for 4.7 GHz, and that is why my Additional Turbo Voltage is 0.124 V* *and this setting may not be right for you so it's important that you change your additional turbo voltage to the settings that you need to meet your target load voltage.*


----------



## KingT

Wow thanx dude,don't know how I've missed it..









REP+

CHEERS..


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Wow thanx dude,don't know how I've missed it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REP+
> 
> CHEERS..


Don't feel bad. I missed it somehow too. I think I was OC'd and stable for a couple of months before someone else mentioned it and I realized that I could reduce my idle 1600 MHz voltage significantly and still keep the same load voltage. I went from a +0.060 to a -0.030 offset, and that corresponded to a +0.124 added turbo voltage for me to keep my load voltage the same. (Increasing LLC would decrease the amount of added turbo voltage to maintain load voltage.)


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Don't feel bad. I missed it somehow too. I think I was OC'd and stable for a couple of months before someone else mentioned it and I realized that I could reduce my idle 1600 MHz voltage significantly and still keep the same load voltage. I went from a +0.060 to a -0.030 offset, and that corresponded to a +0.124 added turbo voltage for me to keep my load voltage the same. (Increasing LLC would decrease the amount of added turbo voltage to maintain load voltage.)


why would you want to reduce your idle voltage ?
*EDIT*;
the only reason i use offset is to prolong the life of the CPU ,high voltage spikes is not what i'm after
the perfect offset settings in my opinion is the smalest vdroop under load and "healty"(not a big spike between idle and load )low idle
for example ,if my load vcore is 1.38v i'll take ;
1.05v idle and 1.38v load =.330v fluctuation over
.920v idle and 1.38v load =.460v
Different strokes for different folks i guess ..


----------



## Gilvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> My guess is that you can reduce your offset to -0.010 or even -0.030, leave your LLC alone, and then increase your turbo voltage a bit more to get the same target 1.384 V at 4.7GHz as you currently have. Note that you'll want to change the offset first, and increase the additional turbo voltage _slowly_ so that you don't spike it by accident. Of course, your system may not like being under 1.000V at 1.6 GHz. (Mine runs at 0.920 V at 1.6 GHz, but yours may not.)
> 
> Keep tweaking, and good luck getting stable!


My chip could run 1600MHz @ 0.98v (stock default), I've increased my off-load voltage by tuning the offset to prevent the low-loading BSODs (hope this works...







)


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> *why would you want to reduce your idle voltage ?*
> *EDIT*;
> the only reason i use offset is to prolong the life of the CPU ,high voltage spikes is not what i'm after
> the perfect offset settings in my opinion is the smalest vdroop under load and "healty"(not a big spike between idle and load )low idle
> for example ,if my load vcore is 1.38v i'll take ;
> 1.05v idle and 1.38v load =.330v fluctuation over
> .920v idle and 1.38v load =.460v
> Different strokes for different folks i guess ..


More efficient overclock.... Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Hi guys, here is my submission. Done two seperate screenshots, showing various info.
Cooling is Corsair H80 water kit.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















13hrs-4635GB.PNG 663k .PNG file


13hrs-4635GB-V2.PNG 645k .PNG file




*Munaim1 Edit:*


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> More efficient overclock.... Why wouldn't you?


7~11W AC when idle is sufficient /efficient enough for me


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 320 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## 636_Castle

Wooo my first club on OCN.









I wonder if you need to have done something special to wear the super stable tag...


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636_Castle*
> 
> Wooo my first club on OCN.


Me too.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Hmm i been testing my new 2600k more 4800 only needs 1.360 and 4600 needs 1.30 testing in ibt the new version with higher temps and even at 4600 i dont go over like 63c at those clocks would my 2600k be better then avg i guess not really golden tho Need to spend some time to get a 12hr prime to get in the club.


----------



## dmasteR

Whats the difference between Super Stable and Stable again?


----------



## Glueeater

Is there an equivalent test you'll accept for OSX or must I boot into windows?

I'm getting a new 212+ tonight so hopefully it solves my old temperature issues!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glueeater*
> 
> Is there an equivalent test you'll accept for OSX or must I boot into windows?
> I'm getting a new 212+ tonight so hopefully it solves my old temperature issues!


Have you considered a closed loop instead?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1001181/i5-2500k-4-9ghz-cm-hyper-212-vs-corsair-h60-amazing-results
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stRodda*
> 
> * i posted this in the intel forum, since its based on an i5, but i figured i would throw it in here as well since its focus is "air vs water" cooling.
> 
> I've always heard that the 212+ was a good basic cooler, but it definitely didnt like 4.9ghz.
> 
> I've seen the benches comparing all sorts of cooler, air and "water", and usually the top air units do as well if not better than the closed-loop type. but i figured i would give it a go. i had good results with my previous h50 cooler, so why not the h60. and damn, i am amazed with the performance of this thing.
> 
> the air setup was a cooler master hyper 212+ with a push/pull 120mm, with a 120mm fan blowing air in towards the cooler fans.
> 
> the water, is a push/pull with the same 120mm fans, mounted to the rear of the case.
> 
> arctic silver 5 was used for both installs. and the results as follows, using RealTemp.
> 
> *Idle Temps*
> 
> air: 41c
> h60: 38c
> 
> *Max temps after cinebench 11 cpu run:*
> 
> air: 76/78/79/75
> h60:66/65/66/63(-10/-13/-13/-12) HUGE gains(or decrease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *Prime95 Run*
> 
> air: 84/90/90/86(temps reached after 33sec. test stopped)
> 
> h60: 70/75/76/73(after 33sec.)
> h60: 78/84/84/82(after 13min)


----------



## alexmaia_br

Can I join? My chip is a brand of sandy, after all


----------



## selluminis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> Can I join? My chip is a brand of sandy, after all


Nice. Wish I had the money for a 2011 socket build...... It is indeed a sandy chip. I don't know if I am aloud to say welcome to the club or not, since I did not start it.....







Need pics!!!!!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Whats the difference between Super Stable and Stable again?


Stable in this club is Prime95 Blend for 12 hours or more on default settings. Super Stable in this club is Prime95 Blend with a Custom setting to use 90% or more of physical memory for 12 hours or more.

There is no "Ultra" stable club here, but if you want to ensure maximum stability for your system, running a Prime95 Custom 90% memory for 18 hours or more will test every FFT length on an i5/i7 CPU, including the 2688 FFT length which has proven to be one of the more demanding FFT lengths for Sandy Bridge. (The 2688 is right up there with 1344 and 1792, and you won't see the 2688 in a 12 hour test. It isn't tested until roughly the 15 hour mark.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why would you want to reduce your idle voltage ?
> *EDIT*;
> the only reason i use offset is to prolong the life of the CPU ,high voltage spikes is not what i'm after
> the perfect offset settings in my opinion is the smalest vdroop under load and "healty"(not a big spike between idle and load )low idle
> for example ,if my load vcore is 1.38v i'll take ;
> 1.05v idle and 1.38v load =.330v fluctuation over
> .920v idle and 1.38v load =.460v
> Different strokes for different folks i guess ..


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 7~11W AC when idle is sufficient /efficient enough for me


You're missing the point of offset voltage, given your examples, and you may as well just set your voltage to 1.380V manually as a fixed value for all frequencies by your logic.

The point is not to increase the idle efficiency; the point is to increase the efficiency of all points of operation between idle and maximum load. To do that, enable SpeedStep, minimize Vidle, keep Vmax at load the lowest possible value for stability, and run the lowest LLC setting possible.



Spoiler: And here's an explanation why, including a picture!



The wider the gap between idle voltage and load voltage in an offset/+turbo SpeedStep situation, the more efficient your overclock will be at any frequency and load condition less than maximum. If your CPU can handle 5.5 GHz at 1.55 Vcore and it can handle 1.6 GHz idle at 0.550 Vcore, having a full 1.000V difference between the two is irrelevant to CPU health. (This assumes that 1.550V is healthy.) Your CPU will simply use any voltage between those two values that is appropriate for the given number of active cores, the given clock speed of each core, and the given load of each core. (The higher your LLC setting, the more "dampened" this power saving will be, as LLC will increase Vcore as load increases, and the steeper the LLC is, the more Vcore increase you'll have with a given load increase.)

By narrowing the gap between the 1.6 GHz idle and Maximum frequency at load, you simply reduce the ranges of acceptable voltages for the CPU, and when it automatically negotiates its voltages between those values, it will pick the same voltages for maximum load but it will operate at higher voltages for all load conditions less than maximum when compared to one that has a lower minimum voltage.

At the maximum load condition, both overclocks use the same amount of power, but at all points in between, the lower idle voltage (and lower LLC) overclock profiles will use less power.

Here's a graph to illustrate my point: (right click to open in a new tab and see a larger version)



The blue line, labeled "High Offset &High Vmin" represents your current values for your overclock. The red line, labeled "High Offset & Low Vmin" represents your current load voltage with a modified lower minimum voltage. It's important to note that both are simply two-point lines and that values between the two points are theoretical.

However, to verify the validity of the linear assumption, I included the actual voltages for my system at varying frequencies as a gold line labeled "Low Offset, Low Vmin, and Added Turbo Voltage." These are real-world values, and you can see that although the plot is a linear relationship between voltage and frequency between idle and 3.5 GHz, that that voltage and frequency exhibit non-linear characteristics. Between 3.5 and 4.4 GHz, there is a lower rate of increased voltage required for stability at load. Between 4.4 and 4.7 GHz, voltage required for stability at frequency begins to increase again, matching the slope of the idle to 3.5 GHz line. Beyond 4.7 GHz, the increased voltage required for the same frequency increases becomes more extreme. (This is, by the way, why I've chosen to operate at 4.7 GHz, because my overclock is very efficient there. At some point, probably 5.2 or 5.3 GHz, my system would hit a "voltage wall" where no amount of Vcore increase will grant stability at higher frequencies.)

Apart from the diminishing returns at high frequencies, we can see from real-world values that the theoretical linear relationship between frequency and voltage (at lower frequencies and voltages) holds true. Thus, at low to moderate loads, the lower we set our idle voltage, the more efficient our CPU will be across that entire range of frequencies. At some point, which will vary from CPU to CPU, we reach a point of diminishing returns where small frequency increases require larger voltage increases. At some point beyond that, we hit a "voltage wall" where no amount of voltage increase will allow us any further frequency increase. (I never tested my system to that point, as I hit thermal limits before then.)


----------



## 636_Castle

Well... I used like 83% of my RAM on a custom blend for 12 hours...is that good enough for super stable? lol

Actually I'll probably do a resubmission with the beta 27.* Prime for longer than 12 hours in a little while since it's more optimized for the Sandy Bridge chips anyway.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selluminis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> Can I join? My chip is a brand of sandy, after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Wish I had the money for a 2011 socket build...... It is indeed a sandy chip. I don't know if I am aloud to say welcome to the club or not, since I did not start it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need pics!!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm now running prime95, custom blend, 90% available memory. I'm aiming for 12h.

If I can't get in... hey, at least I got a stable OC, I suppose.


----------



## Glueeater

Don't want to make a thread for this:

For a Z68 mobo has anyone ever experienced overclocks no longer working after pushing too far? I'm stress testing 4.8 Ghz at 1.320 vcore, 1.650 PLL.

I tried booting at 4.9 Ghz at 1.38 V and was successful, but then I ran benches and it showed I wasn't OC'd at all (and my temps were at idle temp hahaha).

So has this ever happened? BIOS said it was running at my OC, but OS did not show this. I had to restore default optimized to get OC back.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> Thanks. I'm now running prime95, custom blend, 90% available memory. I'm aiming for 12h.
> If I can't get in... hey, at least I got a stable OC, I suppose.


:







:


----------



## 636_Castle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glueeater*
> 
> Don't want to make a thread for this:
> For a Z68 mobo has anyone ever experienced overclocks no longer working after pushing too far? I'm stress testing 4.8 Ghz at 1.320 vcore, 1.650 PLL.
> I tried booting at 4.9 Ghz at 1.38 V and was successful, but then I ran benches and it showed I wasn't OC'd at all (and my temps were at idle temp hahaha).
> So has this ever happened? BIOS said it was running at my OC, but OS did not show this. I had to restore default optimized to get OC back.


Weird things happen when your CPU isn't stable. My guess is you're experiencing something similar to what happened to me.

Sometimes the CPU will just act stupid instead of crashing you. When my CPU is very unstable it won't load up to 100% in prime...it'll just sit there and idle. I found out I had to up my voltage to get my CPU to react. Possibly you're just seeing the CPU act funny as a result of an undervolt.

Also if you're stressing in Prime95, I'd recommend using the beta version 27, since the AVX FFTs are a bit buggy on Sandy Bridge processors in version 26.

1.38v is a pretty low voltage for a 4.9 overclock. I'm at 1.38 at 4.7...and I'm at the bare minimum power for stability on my chip. 4.9-5.x GHz overclocks need to be pushed to the 1.4 volt area I think.


----------



## piskooooo

Is it possible that one of my cores could be "weaker" than the others? Every other core is stable at 5GHz/1.41v (also tried 1.45v) except the one, it just fails in Prime95 after like 20mins. I'm trying 4.5GHz now and it's fine so I'm starting to think it just can't handle 5GHz


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> Is it possible that one of my cores could be "weaker" than the others? Every other core is stable at 5GHz/1.41v (also tried 1.45v) except the one, it just fails in Prime95 after like 20mins. I'm trying 4.5GHz now and it's fine so I'm starting to think it just can't handle 5GHz


Yes, that's entirely possible. You can either use your BIOS to set that specific core to a lower frequency and raise the frequency of the other cores, or you can simply set all cores to cap out at the lowest common stable frequency between them.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I did alot of testing tonight finding volts for my cpu and its pretty close to how much i need to increase to each 100mhz. I use the new ibt to test its alot faster and has been more accurate for me then prime my water cooling can keep the temps under control up till i pass 4900mhz then it does get up to 77c. Figured id post this so others trying to find the next voltages it could give you a example of what to try but every cpu is differt.

4400=1.248 start
4500=1.272 +0.024
4600=1.304 +0.032
4700=1.336 +0.032
4800=1.368 +0.04
4900=1.408 stop


----------



## Glueeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636_Castle*
> 
> Weird things happen when your CPU isn't stable. My guess is you're experiencing something similar to what happened to me.
> Sometimes the CPU will just act stupid instead of crashing you. When my CPU is very unstable it won't load up to 100% in prime...it'll just sit there and idle. I found out I had to up my voltage to get my CPU to react. Possibly you're just seeing the CPU act funny as a result of an undervolt.
> Also if you're stressing in Prime95, I'd recommend using the beta version 27, since the AVX FFTs are a bit buggy on Sandy Bridge processors in version 26.
> 1.38v is a pretty low voltage for a 4.9 overclock. I'm at 1.38 at 4.7...and I'm at the bare minimum power for stability on my chip. 4.9-5.x GHz overclocks need to be pushed to the 1.4 volt area I think.


Thanks castle. I'm up to 1.325v at 4.8 Ghz. I'm still testing it but i'm sitting at 60-65 load on my new 212+ =) big smiles on my end.

So far I haven't made it too far into any blend test so I'm FAR from Sandy Stable.


----------



## Vaporsting

*Heyo! I would like to join this Sandy Stable Club. (I used the signature already though. hehehe)*









*Here are my outputs (Intel Core i5 2500k):* _only using a 15-inch display with 1024x768 reso_




























*Here are the only UEFI settings I mingled (Asrock z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 mobo):*

*DRAM Configuration:*
-chose the XMP profile matching the default timings of my RAM modules.

*CPU Ratio Setting* - 45
*Internal PLL Overvoltage* - Disabled
*Speedstep* - Enabled
*Turbo boost power limit* - Manual
Short Duration (W) 250
Long Duration (W) 250
*Core Current Limit* - 250
*Spread Spectrum* - Disabled
*VCore* - Offset Mode (-0.05)
*CPU PLL Voltage* - 1.729 (since i got no 1.7v to exactly choose in my mobo's UEFI)

Lemme thank all of you guys here for sharing your knowledge! ! ! KEEP IT UP!!!









GOD bless


----------



## ryuji

try this out, its typically worth a couple degs c:
This is perfectly safe to do:
bring your cpu PLL voltage all the way down to 1.4v and try it. if it doesn't POST at all step it up a notch, if that new voltage doesn't work step it up more and so on
Once you find a voltage that posts see if its stable in windows (my 2600k works at 1.38v pll and my 2500k works at 1.4v) i run 1.4 on my 2600k until i can get around to tweaking tho

From my testing if you can POST at a certain pll voltage your stable at it. Doesnt hurt to check tho

If your bios has a feature to save your current overclock settings use it. theres a SMALL chance depending on your mobo you might need to reset the CMOS if the mobo doesnt have the 'failed oc' mode asus boards do (i been running asus so long, i dont know what other makes do)

also did you just aim for 4.5 ghz or is that as far as you can go at -0.05v offset?

Im trying out myself VCCIO at 1.15v instead of 1.2v(i got my cpu stable at 4.5 ghz 16gb ram 1600 memory and took a break from tweaking and played games =P) 8 hours in now and still looking good


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> try this out, its typically worth a couple degs c:
> This is perfectly safe to do:
> bring your cpu PLL voltage all the way down to 1.4v and try it. if it doesn't POST at all step it up a notch, if that new voltage doesn't work step it up more and so on
> Once you find a voltage that posts see if its stable in windows (my 2600k works at 1.38v pll and my 2500k works at 1.4v) i run 1.4 on my 2600k until i can get around to tweaking tho
> From my testing if you can POST at a certain pll voltage your stable at it. Doesnt hurt to check tho
> If your bios has a feature to save your current overclock settings use it. theres a SMALL chance depending on your mobo you might need to reset the CMOS if the mobo doesnt have the 'failed oc' mode asus boards do (i been running asus so long, i dont know what other makes do)
> also did you just aim for 4.5 ghz or is that as far as you can go at -0.05v offset?
> Im trying out myself VCCIO at 1.15v instead of 1.2v(i got my cpu stable at 4.5 ghz 16gb ram 1600 memory and took a break from tweaking and played games =P) 8 hours in now and still looking good


Thanks for these info bro! I just aimed for 4.5ghz coz it'll be too much of an overkill if I'll still go higher due to my usage.

I'm gonna try what you had advised prolly this weekend. I just wanna feel a hang on this achievement for now.

Keep it up!


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> try this out, its typically worth a couple degs c:
> This is perfectly safe to do:
> bring your cpu PLL voltage all the way down to 1.4v and try it. if it doesn't POST at all step it up a notch, if that new voltage doesn't work step it up more and so on
> Once you find a voltage that posts see if its stable in windows (my 2600k works at 1.38v pll and my 2500k works at 1.4v) i run 1.4 on my 2600k until i can get around to tweaking tho
> From my testing if you can POST at a certain pll voltage your stable at it. Doesnt hurt to check tho
> If your bios has a feature to save your current overclock settings use it. theres a SMALL chance depending on your mobo you might need to reset the CMOS if the mobo doesnt have the 'failed oc' mode asus boards do (i been running asus so long, i dont know what other makes do)
> also did you just aim for 4.5 ghz or is that as far as you can go at -0.05v offset?
> Im trying out myself VCCIO at 1.15v instead of 1.2v(i got my cpu stable at 4.5 ghz 16gb ram 1600 memory and took a break from tweaking and played games =P) 8 hours in now and still looking good


Thanks for these info bro! I just aimed for 4.5ghz coz it'll be too much of an overkill if I'll still go higher due to my usage.

I'm gonna try what you had advised prolly this weekend. I just wanna feel a hang on this achievement for now.

Keep it up!


----------



## ryuji

This replaces my 2500k


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you have a flashdrive connected to your pc when you try it right.


----------



## ryuji

yea, i have only attempted with one flash drive, maybe its incompatible? the flash drive does have a hardware encrypted volume but its transparent to the OS until you run the utility

Borrowed my nephews flash drive and it works, guess the bios doesnt like the encrypted volume


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> yea, i have only attempted with one flash drive, maybe its incompatible? the flash drive does have a hardware encrypted volume but its transparent to the OS until you run the utility
> Borrowed my nephews flash drive and it works, guess the bios doesnt like the encrypted volume


Yea bios would not be able to read that windows installs drivers for it im sure and bios cant.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Yea bios would not be able to read that windows installs drivers for it im sure and bios cant.


Linux sees it as a ordinary volume. maybe when the DOD designed the spec they made sure all the major players supported at least seeing the unencrypted volume
I have a older model but this http://www.encryptx.com/products/encrypted_flash_drives.php
the one i have the volume is hidden from the os entirely and can only be accessed through the tool


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






strange huh? maybe bios doesnt actually use drivers and does it low level. That hidden folder only has some files for the utility like .hlp and etc, nothing similar size to the contents of the encrypted volume so i know its not just a pgp-like system

i never tested it but they claim that you can fdisk and reformat the drive as a whole and it will repopulate those files after you are done


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well even linux has drivers where bios would be very limited on what is loaded if its not in native fat32 or ntfs probly wont be able to read it.


----------



## ped5

[Hey everyone,

Pretty stoked to be working towards my certification into the club!









I'm looking to do a modest overclock, and I'm running into challenges and am almost there.

Currently set going for 4600MHz.
First I used the mobo preset OC of 4600MHz to see how the system would react.


Spoiler: Results were:



Vcore @load: 1.368/1.371, VID 1.406
temps 68/70/69/68
with 19 hrs on blend.


So wanted to first lower the voltages.


Spoiler: So now with manual I'm at:



Vcore fixed = 1.352V
VID = 1.3861V
Max temps 65/68/67/66
with 2 hrs blend and 20 mins custom 1792 / 1344 @ 90% Ram


However now trying to tweak with Vcore offset.


Spoiler: My BIOS Settings:



Internal PLL Overvoltage = Disabled
Intel SpeedStep = Enabled
Turbo Boost Power Limit = Manual
Short Duration = 250
Long Duration = 250
Additional Turbo Voltage = Auto
CCL = 250
BCLK = 100.0I
Spread Spectrum = Disabled
Power Saving Mode = Disabled
LLC = Level 2 (Ultra or 75% equivalent)
DRAM Voltage = 1.5V
PCH Voltage = Auto (1.059)
CPU PLL voltage = 1.709
VTT = Auto (1.09)
VCCSA = Auto (0.925)



So doing the calculation, my Vcore offset should be -0.033, so used -0.030 per options available

My idle VID was low, like 0.987, so my Vcore at idle would be 0.957-0.962 or something to that affect. I understand if it's lower than 1.000V, that it can cause randome BSoDs.

So I tried changing my LLC to level 3 (50%), with no luck in boosting the VID, and it rebooted in a few seconds once in windows.

Any recommendations on what to tweak to make it stable? I was thinking of reactivating Spread Spectrum, but when I had it enabled before, it brought down my BCLK to 99.8, so it affected my core speed a bit.

I even set my VTT to manual @ stock, and no difference.

Thanks much everyone!


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Were digressing quite a bit from the Prime95 Stable aspect of this thread, so Im going to hide this response in a spoiler. :)
> 
> 
> 
> You have a great CPU that's working wonderfully well with your system. Given that you're operating at lower voltages and temperatures at 5.1 GHz than I am at 4.9 GHz, the below may not apply to you and altering your LLC may not give you the same degree of change (or any change) in performance as I noticed with my system at your current frequencies.......
> ......Clearly, you have a more capable system than I do, in terms of overclocking headroom, as your system is overclocking at lower voltages and temperatures than mine is, at that frequency. My guess is that you're probably farther away from thermal and current limiting states at 5.1 GHz than I was at 5.0 GHz, so you may not see as drastic of a change as I did. You may not even see any change in performance with LLC changes at all until you are at a higher frequency.
> 
> _* It's important to note that IBT places an artificially high power and thermal load on a system and that in real-world computing, you will most likely never reach these operating parameters. Perhaps if you are folding -bigadv, performing heavy video encoding, or high-end rendering, you may come close to these values, but it's unlikely, as IBT is a worst-case scenario stress. That being said, the gflop/s efficiency improvements that IBT shows at "ultimate load" may not be present at 100% load in less floating point intensive operations. The reason I placed so much importance on this test is that I can have the confidence of knowing that I have the most efficient overclock possible, even in a worst-case load scenario, and that I will not be limited by any internal throttles under any circumstances in my daily operations._


Shad0wfax, that was a very detailed response. You have more than answered my question. Rep +. Very interesting; at some point when I have time, maybe over spring break, I'll try playing with the LLC. I have exams to study for now and tweaking and testing takes soooo much time...


----------



## Jayjr1105

So I have been trying to push my stable 4.6 (4.5 Club submission) to 4.8 and after looking at some 4.8 templates I notice some people using a manual (t.probe) VRM frequency. What is the advantage of this?

By the way I crashed after about 6 hours at 4.8Ghz 1.416V PLL @ 1.6. Temps in the mid 70's at most.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Were digressing quite a bit from the Prime95 Stable aspect of this thread, so Im going to hide this response in a spoiler. :)
> 
> 
> 
> You have a great CPU that's working wonderfully well with your system. Given that you're operating at lower voltages and temperatures at 5.1 GHz than I am at 4.9 GHz, the below may not apply to you and altering your LLC may not give you the same degree of change (or any change) in performance as I noticed with my system at your current frequencies.......
> ......Clearly, you have a more capable system than I do, in terms of overclocking headroom, as your system is overclocking at lower voltages and temperatures than mine is, at that frequency. My guess is that you're probably farther away from thermal and current limiting states at 5.1 GHz than I was at 5.0 GHz, so you may not see as drastic of a change as I did. You may not even see any change in performance with LLC changes at all until you are at a higher frequency.
> 
> _* It's important to note that IBT places an artificially high power and thermal load on a system and that in real-world computing, you will most likely never reach these operating parameters. Perhaps if you are folding -bigadv, performing heavy video encoding, or high-end rendering, you may come close to these values, but it's unlikely, as IBT is a worst-case scenario stress. That being said, the gflop/s efficiency improvements that IBT shows at "ultimate load" may not be present at 100% load in less floating point intensive operations. The reason I placed so much importance on this test is that I can have the confidence of knowing that I have the most efficient overclock possible, even in a worst-case load scenario, and that I will not be limited by any internal throttles under any circumstances in my daily operations._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shad0wfax, that was a very detailed response. You have more than answered my question. Rep +. Very interesting; at some point when I have time, maybe over spring break, I'll try playing with the LLC. I have exams to study for now and tweaking and testing takes soooo much time...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the +REP, and you're welcome; I'm happy to help and I do tend to provide more detail than necessary. 

For future reading about optimizing for efficiency, check this post out (from this thread):

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7460#post_16525094

It focuses mostly on the offset voltage and having a low minimum/idle voltage, but it also relates some to LLC, and you can see how reducing LLC can increase the efficiency of your overclock without sacrificing stability. I didn't go into detail about how LLC works in the thread, but if you have a working understanding of how LLC works and how it shifts voltages (in a relatively linear fashion) based on VID, you can follow the logic in that post and apply it to LLC. If you don't see the connection, I can provide more details, but I'm guessing that you'll see it.


----------



## KingT

My 2500K needs *1.34V LOAD* @ *4.5GHz* to be P95 BLEND stable (max core temp was *60C* in very hot room).

Now I'm testing it @ *4.7GHz* w/ *1.432V* LOAD (max core temp ws *69*C)..

So my question is :

*Is 1.432V LOAD too much for safe 24/7 operation on 2500K*?

CHEERS..


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> My 2500K needs *1.34V LOAD* @ *4.5GHz* to be P95 BLEND stable (max core temp was *60C* in very hot room).
> Now I'm testing it @ *4.7GHz* w/ *1.432V* LOAD (max core temp ws *69*C)..
> So my question is :
> *Is 1.432V LOAD too much for safe 24/7 operation on 2500K*?
> CHEERS..


No you are fine. Keep it under 75C and under 1.5V.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> My 2500K needs *1.34V LOAD* @ *4.5GHz* to be P95 BLEND stable (max core temp was *60C* in very hot room).
> 
> Now I'm testing it @ *4.7GHz* w/ *1.432V* LOAD (max core temp ws *69*C)..
> 
> So my question is :
> 
> *Is 1.432V LOAD too much for safe 24/7 operation on 2500K*?
> 
> CHEERS..


We're somewhat discouraged from getting into voltage/temperature discussions here as far as what is and what is not safe.

Intel whitesheets place the maximum *VID* at 1.520V (VID is not the same as Vcore). You can see VID by opening up Real Temp, and it should be displayed in the small box on the upper right of the main body of the window. If it's not, you can click that box and alternate between VID, Power (Watts), and run time.

The short answer to your question is, in my opinion, yes that's too much voltage for that frequency and you should consider backing down.



Spoiler: The longer answer in a spoiler, since we're really supposed to avoid lengthy voltage/temperature discussions not related to stability in this thread.



I personally feel that 1.432V at load is too high for a 2500K under any circumstances, but is especially high if you're air cooling. I have no idea how you could be at 1.432V and only 69C maximum on air cooling, as you appear to be.

If you are at 1.34V at 4.5 GHz (which is a perfectly acceptable clock speed and voltage, by the way) there's no way that you should need as much as 1.43V at 4.7 GHz unless your CPU is hitting a voltage wall at 4.6 or 4.7 GHz. Your CPU may be approaching a voltage wall, and if that's the case, you won't get much higher than 4.7 GHz no matter how much voltage you feed it.

Based on your 4.5 GHz voltage, my guess is that you should be able to get a 4.7 GHz tuned at around 1.39 to 1.40 V if you work carefully at it. I can't help but wonder if there's quite a bit more room for efficiency in your OC profile.

That being said, I also feel that 80C is the maximum temperature (in a benchmark) that would be acceptable to me. (As my maximum temperatures in every-day use would be < 70C. Given how low your temperatures appear to be even at that high voltage, there's a good possibility that you could continue to increase voltage without having temperature problems.

Temperature and voltage can both contribute to the demise of a CPU. Many people look at only one parameter or the other to set their overclocking limits. I like to consider both. 1.416V max and 80C max are my own personal limits.

Your limits may vary.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

@ ShadowFax...I am at 1.432Vcore right now. I'm not saying its safe but my temps are 67-69c depending on the core and I'm on air....yea, I know I could go lower on the voltage but I'm still playing with it.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> We're somewhat discouraged from getting into voltage/temperature discussions here as far as what is and what is not safe.
> 
> Intel whitesheets place the maximum *VID* at 1.520V (VID is not the same as Vcore). You can see VID by opening up Real Temp, and it should be displayed in the small box on the upper right of the main body of the window. If it's not, you can click that box and alternate between VID, Power (Watts), and run time.
> 
> The short answer to your question is, in my opinion, yes that's too much voltage for that frequency and you should consider backing down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The longer answer in a spoiler, since we're really supposed to avoid lengthy voltage/temperature discussions not related to stability in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally feel that 1.432V at load is too high for a 2500K under any circumstances, but is especially high if you're air cooling. I have no idea how you could be at 1.432V and only 69C maximum on air cooling, as you appear to be.
> 
> If you are at 1.34V at 4.5 GHz (which is a perfectly acceptable clock speed and voltage, by the way) there's no way that you should need as much as 1.43V at 4.7 GHz unless your CPU is hitting a voltage wall at 4.6 or 4.7 GHz. Your CPU may be approaching a voltage wall, and if that's the case, you won't get much higher than 4.7 GHz no matter how much voltage you feed it.
> 
> Based on your 4.5 GHz voltage, my guess is that you should be able to get a 4.7 GHz tuned at around 1.39 to 1.40 V if you work carefully at it. I can't help but wonder if there's quite a bit more room for efficiency in your OC profile.
> 
> That being said, I also feel that 80C is the maximum temperature (in a benchmark) that would be acceptable to me. (As my maximum temperatures in every-day use would be < 70C. Given how low your temperatures appear to be even at that high voltage, there's a good possibility that you could continue to increase voltage without having temperature problems.
> 
> Temperature and voltage can _both_ contribute to the demise of a CPU. Many people look at only one parameter or the other to set their overclocking limits. I like to consider both. 1.416V max and 80C max are my own personal limits.
> 
> Your limits may vary.


Thanx for your reply..

Yes I know that Vcore jump from 4.5GHz to 4.7GHz is not worth it in my case,but that how it is..

It really cannot go below 1.432V and to remain stable in P95 CUSTOM 1344K (6GB RAM) test..

And yes my max core temp in P95 small FFT and CUSTOM was 69C on the hottest core (other cores scaled from 62 - 67C), I'm using lapped NH-D14 and 2x 120mm 2000rpm fans.. (HAF 932 case)..

My question was is 1.432V safe for 24/7 operation in combination with my temps regardless of CPU Speed.. (my IDLE Vcore = 0.976V)

I didn't ask if extra 200MHz OC was worth such Vcore jump..

CHEERS..


----------



## Boomstick68

Working on a stable overclock of 5000mhz. I've run prime only about an hour but I will have to run it overnight to be sure. It passed a few other benchmarks (3DMark 11, Heaven, Cinebench, blah, blah) I am concerned about my voltage. Am I crazy to run it at 1.45v? I haven't tried lowering it yet. Tonight I will keep working on it.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Thanx for your reply..
> 
> Yes I know that Vcore jump from 4.5GHz to 4.7GHz is not worth it in my case,but that how it is..
> 
> It really cannot go below 1.432V and to remain stable in P95 CUSTOM 1344K (6GB RAM) test..
> 
> And yes my max core temp in P95 small FFT and CUSTOM was 69C on the hottest core (other cores scaled from 62 - 67C), I'm using lapped NH-D14 and 2x 120mm 2000rpm fans.. (HAF 932 case)..
> 
> My question was is 1.432V safe for 24/7 operation in combination with my temps regardless of CPU Speed.. (my IDLE Vcore = 0.976V)
> 
> I didn't ask if extra 200MHz OC was worth such Vcore jump..
> 
> CHEERS..


You're welcome. Your idle voltage looks great.

Short answer:

As long as your temperatures stay as low as they are it should be alright.

Long answer:

I wouldn't feel comfortable above 1.420V 24/7 but others are comfortable at 1.450V 24/7.

There are many people in this thread who run 1.450V or above 24/7 and haven't reported problems. There is one person in this thread who toasted his CPU at > 1.450V and another who experienced gradual deterioration (requiring more and more voltage to maintain stability as the months went on) at a > 1.450V 24/7 OC. Just because those two people were above 1.420V but that does not necessarily meant that > 1.450V is unsafe; it's purely anecdotal. I'm being very conservative with my equipment. I took the two known "failures" at 1.450V and reduced my personal max to 1.420V to err on the safe side.

As a side note, thank you for making me think about my temperatures!

It caused me to investigate my case in detail and I found some flaws. I rerouted some cables in my case and worked on a few airflow issues and now I'm at 4.7 GHz under 60C on air at 100% load. I'm thinking that I'll run another Prime95 run with either a higher OC or the same 4.7 GHz OC at much lower temperatures. It's amazing how just a few small changes inside of the case can make such a difference. I dropped 10C on the CPU and 5C on the GPU when both are at 100% load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> @ ShadowFax...I am at 1.432Vcore right now. I'm not saying its safe but my temps are 67-69c depending on the core and I'm on air....yea, I know I could go lower on the voltage but I'm still playing with it.


And thanks to you too, KhaoticKomputing. You and KingT both inspired me to investigate my case further, as I was quite sure that I could do better on air than I was. Venomous-X RT (with second "stock" 1300 RPM 120mm fan added for push-pull) and I was at 69C at 4.7 GHz in 24/7 folding. Now I'm at 59C.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Working on a stable overclock of 5000mhz. I've run prime only about an hour but I will have to run it overnight to be sure. It passed a few other benchmarks (3DMark 11, Heaven, Cinebench, blah, blah) I am concerned about my voltage. Am I crazy to run it at 1.45v? I haven't tried lowering it yet. Tonight I will keep working on it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your pictures in a spoiler.


My response above probably answers your question. Again, this thread discourages too much temperature and voltage discussion. My opinion is no, but others will say "no problem." Your temperatures seem a little on the high side for water cooling too.


----------



## wseroyer

My computer is crashing in prime after about 30-40 min's or so I need help on this? I've tried 1.380, 1.385, 1.390 It seems to fail at about the same time.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wseroyer*
> 
> My computer is crashing in prime after about 30-40 min's or so I need help on this? I've tried 1.380, 1.385, 1.390 It seems to fail at about the same time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your pictures in a spoiler.


You could try adjusting your Vdroop control setting off of Auto and experimenting with different values. Start small and work your way up. You may have to reduce core voltage as you increase the Vdroop control to avoid high voltage situations at load or during load transients.


----------



## Gilvin

have a bad chip, but still managed to get it on 4700MHz stable, just can't control the temperature well.

Prime95 26.6 max temp. 78°C, but with Linx it could raise over 85...

stablized over 19hrs of 90% Blend Prime95 stress test.

hw:
i7 2600k oc 4.7G
g-skill ddr3-1600 16GB (F3-12800CL9Q-16GBXL)
asrock z68 extreme4 gen3
MSI 560ti twin frozx 1G
Crucial M4 128GB SATAIII

maybe i will tune it down to 4600 for 24/7 use.

forgot it post my heat sink, i'm using a Thermalright MUX-120 black edition heat sink w/ two 1500RPM 12cm fan.


----------



## Icemint

5000MHz

Asus P8Z68-V/GEN3
added: EK-Supreme LTX block - Black Ice Pro 360 + Thermochill 120 rads. Noiseblocker SX2 fans ~1000rpm


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> You're welcome. Your idle voltage looks great.
> 
> Short answer:
> As long as your temperatures stay as low as they are it _should be alright._
> 
> Long answer:
> I wouldn't feel comfortable above 1.420V 24/7 but others are comfortable at 1.450V 24/7.
> 
> There are _many_ people in this thread who run 1.450V or above 24/7 and haven't reported problems. There is one person in this thread who toasted his CPU at > 1.450V and another who experienced gradual deterioration (requiring more and more voltage to maintain stability as the months went on) at a > 1.450V 24/7 OC. Just because those two people were above 1.420V but that does not necessarily meant that > 1.450V is unsafe; it's purely anecdotal. I'm being very conservative with my equipment. I took the two known "failures" at 1.450V and reduced my personal max to 1.420V to err on the safe side.
> 
> _As a side note, thank you for making me think about my temperatures!_
> 
> _It caused me to investigate my case in detail and I found some flaws. I rerouted some cables in my case and worked on a few airflow issues and now I'm at 4.7 GHz under 60C on air at 100% load. I'm thinking that I'll run another Prime95 run with either a higher OC or the same 4.7 GHz OC at much lower temperatures. It's amazing h_ow _just a few small changes inside of the case can make such a difference. I dropped 10C on the CPU and 5C on the GPU when both are at 100% load._
> 
> *And thanks to you too, KhaoticKomputing. You and KingT both inspired me to investigate my case further, as I was quite sure that I could do better on air than I was. Venomous-X RT (with second "stock" 1300 RPM 120mm fan added for push-pull) and I was at 69C at 4.7 GHz in 24/7 folding. Now I'm at 59C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> My response above probably answers your question. Again, this thread discourages too much temperature and voltage discussion. My opinion is no, but others will say "no problem." Your temperatures seem a little on the high side for water cooling too.


Nice temps! I think alot of people don't give Air Cooling enough credit


----------



## foreverloco44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Nice temps! I think alot of people don't give Air Cooling enough credit


i agree with this, i have a fully copper zalman and boy it got the chills. my oc'd cpu never goes about 60!


----------



## munaim1

Spreadsheet has been updated, however, I've seen a couple that haven't followed the rules. Please ensure you follow all the rules which are stated in the OP including notepad with OCN name, realtemp timer etc

Thank you.

*Apologies for the delay I have been very busy, however, thank you for your patience I really appreciate it.*


----------



## Russ369

Hey guys, having a little problem here... As of lately, ive been getting alot of 0x124 bsod's after total stability since I got my 2500k... Usually happens when im idling or watching youtube vids or w/e...

Vcore is at 1.36-1.37v
level4 LLC

Should I raise vcore more or lower/raise the ugh whats it called you know the thing thats 1.85v that ppl say lower to get more stability...

anyways, sorry for the vagueness, any help would be cool


----------



## piskooooo

Decided to add my settings since I need to switch motherboards once I get the rest of my WC stuff and I won't remember them. Had to go up to 1.415 because of the ridiculous Vdroop.


----------



## KingT

What is max multiplier on non "K" processors that could be used for OC?

My friend will buy Ci5 2380P which is 3.1GHz (3.4GHz TURBO) , and he is wondering what's max Turbo multi available for this processor..

CHEERS..


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> What is max multiplier on non "K" processors that could be used for OC?
> My friend will buy Ci5 2380P which is 3.1GHz (3.4GHz TURBO) , and he is wondering what's max Turbo multi available for this processor..
> CHEERS..


well on non k processors the multi is locked so.....

Guessing the bclk is at 100 the turbo multi would be 34...

34x100 = 3.400mhz sooo yea.... The only way you can oc non k processors is by changing the bclk.... Which i don't think its safe?


----------



## Vaporsting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Spreadsheet has been updated, however, I've seen a couple that haven't followed the rules. Please ensure you follow all the rules which are stated in the OP including notepad with OCN name, realtemp timer etc
> Thank you.
> *Apologies for the delay I have been very busy, however, thank you for your patience I really appreciate it.*


Thanks bro! Don't apologize though. Those with bright minds and kind hearts are always busy!









We appreciate the humbleness though.









Keep it up!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your picture in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to add my settings since I need to switch motherboards once I get the rest of my WC stuff and I won't remember them. Had to go up to 1.415 because of the ridiculous Vdroop.


I normally don't recommend much LLC, but if you're getting extreme Vdroop, you could increase your LLC level by one increment. You'd have to decrease the offset voltage and/or additional turbo voltage accordingly, but it does seem to help some.

I was able to get 4.5 GHz stable Regular LLC (disabled / 0%) , and was able to go from 4.6 GHz through 4.9 GHz with Medium LLC (25%). When I went up to 5.0 and 5.1 GHz I needed to use High LLC (50%) to combat the Vdroop.

Every CPU is different and our motherboards are not exactly the same model, so the frequencies may be a bit off, but you might try increasing your LLC slightly and see how it goes. (I wouldn't go beyond High at 4.8 GHz though and I'd never use Extreme LLC at any clock speed.)


----------



## Pitbully

36 hours, 100% usage on 4 Cores 8 Threads folding, with the highest temp seen 74C, 1.360v. I think we're done here.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pitbully*
> 
> 36 hours, 100% usage on 4 Cores 8 Threads folding, with the highest temp seen 74C, 1.360v. I think we're done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your picture in a spoiler.


Great run.  Now do it again with 90% of your memory used so you can get the SUPER Stable submission.  I'm kidding. That's a great run.

Off-topic:

I noticed that you have a ton of gadgets up for monitoring. Take a look at this slick interface. (It uses much less resources and doesn't even require gadget services enabled, which means you save even more resources.)



Spoiler: I hid my image in a spoiler. Click to reveal and right click for a new tab to view the full-size version. It's Open Hardware Monitor and you can rename sensors to anything you like. It's very low-overhead.







The folding windows are incidental, not the point of the screenshot. I'm just trying to show off the "gadget" (that doesn't require the gadget service to run) on the right hand side of the window. You can put anything that the monitor checks into the gadget as well as rename it. I liked it much better as an all-in-one monitoring gadget (that was free and open source) than the other solutions that I tried. It will track minimum and maximum values as well as show graphs of them if you wish. You can reveal and hide sensors in the main window and also reveal and hide anything in the main window inside of the gadget view. The main window will minimize to systray.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Off-topic:
> I noticed that you have a ton of gadgets up for monitoring. Take a look at this slick interface. (It uses much less resources and doesn't even require gadget services enabled, which means you save even more resources.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid my image in a spoiler. Click to reveal and right click for a new tab to view the full-size version. Its Open Hardware Monitor and you can rename sensors to anything you like. Its very low-overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Snip


^ very very VERY useful omg its awesome i usually have real temp along with cpuz and msi afterburner graph on another monitor this just saved me 2 open programs (msi afterburner is a must)

link for dl:
http://openhardwaremonitor.org/downloads/


----------



## Pitbully

I'll check it out. I usually have all the gadgets, Vent, MSN and the like on my second monitor and just use my main 24" for everything else.


----------



## mardon

Ok my overclock is stable. Voltage a little higher than I would like. Do people think this is ok for 24/7 use?

4.8ghz 1.4Vcore (windows) using offset mode with C1/E turned on. Max temp when gaming encoding etc 51C or 59C Intel Burn test. Voltage is a little high but temps are good.. What do people think?

Should I drop down to 4.5Ghz and a lower voltage? Way I figure it the voltage is only that high now and again not constant and I have the 3 year intel warranty.


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I normally don't recommend much LLC, but if you're getting extreme Vdroop, you could increase your LLC level by one increment. You'd have to decrease the offset voltage and/or additional turbo voltage accordingly, but it does seem to help some.
> 
> I was able to get 4.5 GHz stable Regular LLC (disabled / 0%) , and was able to go from 4.6 GHz through 4.9 GHz with Medium LLC (25%). When I went up to 5.0 and 5.1 GHz I needed to use High LLC (50%) to combat the Vdroop.


Hi Shad0wfax,

Interesting points regarding LLC, so for you LLC should be used sparingly?

So do you use set turbo voltage to also help combat the Vdroop, or are they completely uncorrelated? I have my turbo voltage set to auto, but I'm only looking at 4.6GHz. On the flip side I require a 75% LLC because of the Vdroop I see. I know each mobo is different, but seems I may be overcompensating with LLC without tweaking other parameters that may help.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Finished my 4.7 run. Figured I might as well submit a run with the board I own, being that I got rid of my Intel DZ68BC board that got me my initial club membership.

As you may notice the starting time of Prime and RealTemp time are off. My PC was set to balanced power mode and went to sleep on me







I believe RealTemp is showing the accurate "running" time.

EDIT: Updated the submission pic to 20+ hour super stable


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mardon*
> 
> Ok my overclock is stable. Voltage a little higher than I would like. Do people think this is ok for 24/7 use?
> 4.8ghz 1.4Vcore (windows) using offset mode with C1/E turned on. Max temp when gaming encoding etc 51C or 59C Intel Burn test. Voltage is a little high but temps are good.. What do people think?
> Should I drop down to 4.5Ghz and a lower voltage? Way I figure it the voltage is only that high now and again not constant and I have the 3 year intel warranty.


That is pretty average voltage for 4.8. I have it stuck in my head to be extra safe and stay below 1.4V which in my case is 4.7Ghz @ 1.376V. But as long as your temp's are good and your stable 12+ hours then go for 4.8. Most people here will tell you up to 1.5V is safe but I'm just one to play it on the safe side, I mean 4.7 is a 1Ghz overclock. I'm very happy with my results and I have a very average chip.


----------



## ryuji

for a extremely long term oc, I always use 10% as a general rule, which 1.27*1.1=1.397v. +10% is also the limit of what you should do with air cooling keeping safe. Look at peoples temps with higher then 1.4v on air without living in alaska. Almost all electronics parts permit +-10% so thats as far as 'safe' is. With water you should be ok to 15% or 1.4605 but i wouldn't go past 20% or, 1.524v (sounds familiar?) if you want your cpu to live anywhere near a long time, but 20% is very much so pushing it

Reason why you get higher limit with water is the cpus were designed with heat transfer coefficients that air cooling offers, water has higher transfer coefficient due to heat capacity, and surface area advantages.

So unless you are awfully unlucky, 10% with air, 15% with water and you should have a cpu that lasts years so lets stop talking about voltages now









Temps are extremely important too, voltage tolerance goes down with higher temps, Dothan was a fine example of this if you guys ever played with doing strong dothan oc's. you started needing to go do chilled water at about 3 ghz because the temperature tolerance was way down due to the voltage, not because it was putting out a lot of heat.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> for a extremely long term oc, I always use 10% as a general rule, which 1.27*1.1=1.397v. +10% is also the limit of what you should do with air cooling keeping safe. Look at peoples temps with higher then 1.4v on air without living in alaska. Almost all electronics parts permit +-10% so thats as far as 'safe' is. With water you should be ok to 15% or 1.4605 but i wouldn't go past 20% or, 1.524v (sounds familiar?) if you want your cpu to live anywhere near a long time, but 20% is very much so pushing it
> Reason why you get higher limit with water is the cpus were designed with heat transfer coefficients that air cooling offers, water has higher transfer coefficient due to heat capacity, and surface area advantages.
> So unless you are awfully unlucky, 10% with air, 15% with water and you should have a cpu that lasts years so lets stop talking about voltages now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are extremely important too, voltage tolerance goes down with higher temps, Dothan was a fine example of this if you guys ever played with doing strong dothan oc's. you started needing to go do chilled water at about 3 ghz because the temperature tolerance was way down due to the voltage, not because it was putting out a lot of heat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+rep for the +-10% info. It makes perfect sense. If you test a typical 5v DC power adapter with a multimeter you will most likely see 5.5-6V. Funny how 20% is 1.52v









By the way. Where did you get 1.27V from? Is that Intel recommended voltage for stock (with turbo)?


----------



## mathelm

FYI and a tad off topic, but thought some of you may be interested.

Corsair CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler on sale at Circuit City and Compusa for $49.99.

I mention both places because even though they are actually the same company, if you're like me, one ( circuit city ) is tax free, where as the other isn't......


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> FYI and a tad off topic, but thought some of you may be interested.
> Corsair CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler on sale at Circuit City and Compusa for $49.99.
> I mention both places because even though they are actually the same company, if you're like me, one ( circuit city ) is tax free, where as the other isn't......


Where would the H60 be in comparison to a Hyper 212+?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Where would the H60 be in comparison to a Hyper 212+?


Better than. If stock fans are used.
YMMV


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Better than. If stock fans are used.
> YMMV


Meh, $12 shipping really ticks me off. Might as well get it from the egg for $8 more and know that you will have a pain free RMA (if need be) and you'll get it in less than 48 hours. Besides, I have a horrible fear of using pre-filled coolers for some reason.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i havent read every post. i have read A LOT of them and i cant find an answer so i'll ask a question.

i have speedstep, eist and c1 enabled. using offset and a pll of 1.7v , my 2500k only runs 1600 and 4500 with no in-between steps. thats why i disabled c3 and c6.
when i drop pll to 1.6v , cpu-z reports 1600 or 4500. the problem is, while it reads 1600 real telp reports speeds all over the place. it reads just like it did with c3 and c6 enabled.
any idea whats going on ? an idea how i can keep it only 1600 and 4500 ?
i havent found anyhting specific in all my searches.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i havent read every post. i have read A LOT of them and i cant find an answer so i'll ask a question.
> 
> i have speedstep, eist and c1 enabled. using offset and a pll of 1.7v , my 2500k only runs 1600 and 4500 with no in-between steps. thats why i disabled c3 and c6.
> when i drop pll to 1.6v , cpu-z reports 1600 or 4500. the problem is, while it reads 1600 real telp reports speeds all over the place. it reads just like it did with c3 and c6 enabled.
> any idea whats going on ? an idea how i can keep it only 1600 and 4500 ?
> i havent found anyhting specific in all my searches.


Don't use realtemp to read the frequency of the chip, leave that to CPU-Z. That's the job of turbo, it'll increase the clock speed when required. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Where would the H60 be in comparison to a Hyper 212+?


I think I've seen charts where their close to the same in stock form. I added a fan for the push pull effect which made a big difference.
I think the biggest difference you'll see though is air flow through your case (ie. motherboard, GPU, HD's etc.. are cooler), and the fact that it removes the heat from the case ( near enough) before putting it into the air. I've also seen where people have used them on GPU's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Meh, $12 shipping really ticks me off. Might as well get it from the egg for $8 more and know that you will have a pain free RMA (if need be) and you'll get it in less than 48 hours. Besides, I have a horrible fear of using pre-filled coolers for some reason.


I do like the egg, but I have no complaints with circuit city either (haven't had to RMA anything to either though). But it was $74 at newegg, so yeah, I'd pay a few extra bucks to go with newegg too...

All I can tell you is that I luv mine, and at that price point I don't see myself ever going back to air.


----------



## pc-illiterate

turbo is disabled. straight up 4.5ghz.
did intel set these up to run turbo no matter what if you overclock ? im might be getting lost...


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Meh, $12 shipping really ticks me off. Might as well get it from the egg for $8 more and know that you will have a pain free RMA (if need be) and you'll get it in less than 48 hours. Besides, I have a horrible fear of using pre-filled coolers for some reason.


I Left my personal opinion out of the post and answered only the question that was asked I love the egg but don't know where the deals are or pricing on the cooler. I know my local micro center had the Antec 620 for $49.99 not to long ago. I dont have a fear of using the pre-filled coolers, espcially the one's from corsair. Their warranty and replacement of broken hardware is legen-wait-for-it-dary







(gatta love NPH). I feel that unless space is a problem there are air coolers that beat any of the sealed unit's in "overall" performance, but to each their own. My buddy love's his H50 with push pull AP-31's.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> turbo is disabled. straight up 4.5ghz.
> did intel set these up to run turbo no matter what if you overclock ? im might be getting lost...


How did you disable turbo? with realtemp? or in the BIOS?


----------



## pc-illiterate

bios of course. i saw it in real temp but paid no mind. all bios no software. hehe

so real temp doesnt read right when you drop under 1.7v on pll ? i never had a problem using it until this. it always matched cpu-z.
on the pll subject, rellian did ahelluva job on his research with voltages. im trying my best to duplicate his testing to get everything as low as possible. i would love to get 4.8 with less than +.100 offset. its just too much voltage for my liking. temps arent horrible for air but i would really like to get where i want and i feel comfortable.
btw, i can hit 5ghz but it takes 1.504-1.512v (+.140 on offset) at max temps of 73-82-80-77. i would be super uber happy to get there stable cooler and with less than 1.5v


----------



## KingT

I set via TurboV EVO (booted with my 12hrs P95 stable 4.5GHz BIOS settings):

VRM freq to 500KHz
Phase Ctrl = MANUAL (ULTRA FAST)
Duty Ctrl = EXTREME
PLL= 1.7V
Vcore = 1.23V
LLC= Ultra High

With these settings @ *4.6GHz* I'm farly stable in Custom P95 1344K for 45 minutes wth *LOAD Vcore @ 1.376V*

Now when I try *IBT* Vcore jumps to *1.40V under LOA*D, so WTH?

How can I set my Vcore that in both P95 and IBT it's ~ 1.376V LOAD??

If I try to lower LLC then it would give less Vcore in P95 and crash my system..

CHEERS..


----------



## Jayjr1105

Here is my 20hr 4.7Ghz run BIOS template. Figured it would be helpful to some + I'd gladly accept some constructive criticism. Trimmed the "fat" on the pics so maybe they can be viewed without enlarging.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mardon*
> 
> Ok my overclock is stable. Voltage a little higher than I would like. Do people think this is ok for 24/7 use?
> 
> 4.8ghz 1.4Vcore (windows) using offset mode with C1/E turned on. Max temp when gaming encoding etc 51C or 59C Intel Burn test. Voltage is a little high but temps are good.. What do people think?
> 
> Should I drop down to 4.5Ghz and a lower voltage? Way I figure it the voltage is only that high now and again not constant and I have the 3 year intel warranty.


I can't answer any questions about Intel warranties but I personally believe that your voltages and temperatures are just fine for 24/7 use. I set my personal limit at 1.416 Vcore and 80C as a maximum. I can run 4.9 GHz on that, or maybe 5.0 GHz if I get lucky. I'm actually down at 1.336 Vcore and 4.7 GHz and now that I case-modded, my temperatures are < 60C just like yours. I think that you're perfectly fine there and that you should feel confident at 4.8 GHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I normally don't recommend much LLC, but if you're getting extreme Vdroop, you could increase your LLC level by one increment. You'd have to decrease the offset voltage and/or additional turbo voltage accordingly, but it does seem to help some.
> 
> I was able to get 4.5 GHz stable Regular LLC (disabled / 0%) , and was able to go from 4.6 GHz through 4.9 GHz with Medium LLC (25%). When I went up to 5.0 and 5.1 GHz I needed to use High LLC (50%) to combat the Vdroop.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shad0wfax,
> 
> Interesting points regarding LLC, so for you LLC should be used sparingly?
> 
> So do you use set turbo voltage to also help combat the Vdroop, or are they completely uncorrelated? I have my turbo voltage set to auto, but I'm only looking at 4.6GHz. On the flip side I require a 75% LLC because of the Vdroop I see. I know each mobo is different, but seems I may be overcompensating with LLC without tweaking other parameters that may help.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.
Click to expand...

Short answer:

Offset Voltage, Additional Turbo Voltage, and LLC are all related. Changing one of the values can have an impact on the way the other values behave. It's best to adjust one value at a time and experiment with your system, starting with small values and working your way up in small increments.

In my opinion, use the minimum amount of offset voltage to keep idle voltage at your preferred target voltage for 1.6 GHz. (My system likes 0.920 Vcore there) and then use the minimum amount of additional turbo voltage to keep your Vcore above BSOD levels at maximum load Vdroop conditions. Use the minimum amount of LLC possible to prevent you from needing to supply too much turbo voltage to combat Vdroop. Use LLC as a buffer to help minimize voltage overshoot during load transients on and off of 100% load conditions.



Spoiler: A much more detailed answer, but still an oversimplification in layman's terms. I am by no means an Intel engineer, nor am I quoting the Intel Whitesheets here.



The BIOS and the CPU/motherboard work together to get a VID value for a given frequency and load condition and then place a voltage on the core to account for that VID value and other factors to try to produce a stable voltage. I know that the VCCSA is involved here, and it's normally not advised to adjust VCCSA at all. (That's the system agent voltage.) There is some automated voltage assignment here that you don't have much control over unless you go straight to a manual Vcore setting.

The controls that you do have available (that relate directly to the CPU) are:

Offset Voltage:

The offset voltage modifies the voltage supplied to the core, after getting ahold of the VID. If you use a -0.030 offset voltage, it will shift all voltages down by 30 mV at any clock speed. Of course, that's in an ideal world. In reality, the amount of shift may not be 30 mV; it may be 10 mV or 50 mV depending on many other factors. Offset voltage is used to get your minimum voltage at 1.6 GHz idle conditions to the correct value to avoid idle BSODs, which are usually a 101 (under-voltage) BSOD.

Turbo Voltage:

The additional turbo voltage supplies an additional voltage when the CPU is operating in its "turbo" state, which means at high load and high frequencies above the normal ratio of the core. (In the case of my 2500K, this means above 3.3 GHz). If you select additional turbo voltage 0.060 (the value is always positive) you are restricting the maximum additional turbo voltage to 60 mV. You would do this both to supply the minimum voltage to be stable at the high frequency, as well as to combat Vdroop to some extent at high load.

But sometimes, at the frequency you want to run, you'll get a nice target voltage at idle 1.6 GHz of maybe 0.900 to 1.000V and that may be exactly where you want to be. You might use a negative 20 mV (-0.020V) offset for this. However, at that high frequency, to combat Vdroop, you might have to use a 160 mV offset voltage. Let's say that you're at 5.0 GHz and 1.416 Vcore, under full load conditions. But to actually hit 1.416 Vcore and be stable at 5.0 GHz you might have to specify a 280 mV additional turbo voltage. Then when your core unloads, you get a spike up to 1.550V core and you get a BSOD (or you damage your CPU, or hit your own personal limits). For any number of reasons, this is a bad idea.

Load Line Calibration (LLC):

This is where LLC comes in. Rather than applying a fixed additional turbo voltage, you can use LLC to implement a scaling voltage. (Hence the name, Load Line Calibration; you're actually recalibrating the positive slope line that supplies voltage to your Vcore based on VID, so that as VID increases, Vcore increases at an increasing rate.) So you set LLC at High (50%) for example, and suddenly your offset voltage and your turbo voltage are multiplied. This means that at the lower frequencies and voltages, you will probably have to reduce your positive offset (or increase the magnitude of your negative offset) and you'll probably have to reduce your additional turbo voltage drastically. With LLC, the more load you put on your CPU, the more additional voltage is supplied as additional turbo voltage. This helps you combat Vdroop without getting those crazy swings in Vcore during load transients.

So LLC is not all bad, in fact, it can be very useful to stabilize a very high OC that would normally be unstable through the standard offset + turbo voltage modes. (Of course with a manual voltage, you wouldn't need LLC, but you lose all of the power efficiency at the lower clock speeds.) The downside is that LLC seems to generate more heat for a given voltage than not using LLC and thus at the high frequencies, LLC can cause a bit of internal throttling and reduce the efficiency of your overclock.

Overclocking using the offset mode is a balancing game. Changing the offset will change all voltages at all frequencies. Changing the LLC will change all voltages at all frequencies but has a more marked affect on the higher frequencies, especially with higher values of LLC. Additional turbo voltage is always something that I set manually, rather than automatically, and I'm unsure if it is a fixed additional value or if it is a scaling value, automatic up to that limit. I suspect it is the latter based on my observations but I can't prove it.

LLC

I posted in great detail in another thread about LLC and how it affects things. LLC simply forces the turbo voltage to increase at a more rapid rate as clock speed increases, in order to combat Vdroop. Rather than adding +0.050V across the board at all frequencies, to pick a number at random, it will do something akin to adding +0.020 at low clocks, +0.040 at moderate load, and +0.060 at high load. Ramping the LLC up to a higher value, simply exaggerates the slope of the line, making it 020, 060, 090, for example.

All of those numbers are made up, but they illustrate a point. The issue is that LLC places more load on your VRM and CPU and can cause heat to increase more at a given frequency and voltage than using a lower value of LLC does, due to the way LLC works.

Thus, LLC has the potential to rob CPU cycles by hitting current or temperature limiting throttles silently for a few milliseconds. I actually found that a Medium LLC (25% or first increment above disabled) at 4.7 GHz and 1.336 Vcore gives me more gflop/s in IBT and higher benchmark scores in Cinebench than a High LLC at 4.8 GHz and the 1.360 Vcore that I need to operate at 4.8 GHz. Likewise, Medium LLC at 4.7 with a higher turbo voltage outperforms high LLC at 4.7 with a lower turbo voltage.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> I set via TurboV EVO (booted with my 12hrs P95 stable 4.5GHz BIOS settings):
> 
> VRM freq to 500KHz
> Phase Ctrl = MANUAL (ULTRA FAST)
> Duty Ctrl = EXTREME
> PLL= 1.7V
> Vcore = 1.23V
> LLC= Ultra High
> 
> With these settings @ *4.6GHz* I'm farly stable in Custom P95 1344K for 45 minutes wth *LOAD Vcore @ 1.376V*
> 
> Now when I try *IBT* Vcore jumps to *1.40V under LOA*D, so WTH?
> 
> How can I set my Vcore that in both P95 and IBT it's ~ 1.376V LOAD??
> 
> If I try to lower LLC then it would give less Vcore in P95 and crash my system..
> 
> CHEERS..


At 4.6 GHz you can probably reduce your VRM frequency to 350 KHz which will reduce the VRM heat significantly without harming your overclock stability at all. You may be able to reduce your PLL to as low as 1.450 V (My system likes 1.550V) Basically, get PLL as low as you can while still being able to POST and boot into Windows, and your OC will still be stable and you'll have less heat output.

Q:
"Now when I try *IBT* Vcore jumps to *1.40V under LOA*D, so WTH?"

A:

"LLC= Ultra High"

See my long explanation above.

At 4.6 GHz there's absolutely no reason to come anywhere near an Ultra High LLC.

If you are using offset voltage modes:

Reduce it to Medium and then adjust your offset and turbo voltage accordingly. Increase additional turbo voltage to combat Vdroop. My system at 4.7 GHz likes a -0.030V offset, a +0.128 additional turbo voltage, and a Medium LLC. That gives me 1.336 Vcore at 100% load and 4.7 GHz.

If you're using a manual voltage mode (which it appears you are):

Increase your Vcore and don't use LLC at all, or if you have to use LLC, use a Medium value.

Although your system will be different, in terms of exact values, it should be fairly close. Your LLC is way too high for your frequency.

*EDIT:* Another thing to bear in mind is that IBT places more load on your CPU than Prime95 does in terms of power consumption and thermal output. Because of this, your VID is higher in IBT than it will be in Prime95 (in most tests, but at some specific in-place FFTs Prime95 should come close to IBT). Because your VID is so much higher in IBT, your automated voltage adjustments (controlled in large part by LLC in your case) kick in at higher values. "Ulrtra High" or "Extreme" offset voltages and IBT are a recipe for disaster in most cases.


----------



## wseroyer

I'll be honest with all of you, I have no idea what CPU I/O voltage or what you use it for. I know that it is important, can I get some help with how to use it? can I lower my Vcore if I set it manually it?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> At 4.6 GHz you can probably reduce your VRM frequency to 350 KHz which will reduce the VRM heat significantly without harming your overclock stability at all. You may be able to reduce your PLL to as low as 1.450 V (My system likes 1.550V) Basically, get PLL as low as you can while still being able to POST and boot into Windows, and your OC will still be stable and you'll have less heat output.
> 
> Q:
> 
> "Now when I try *IBT* Vcore jumps to *1.40V under LOA*D, so WTH?"
> 
> A:
> "LLC= Ultra High"
> 
> See my long explanation above.
> 
> At 4.6 GHz there's absolutely no reason to come anywhere near an Ultra High LLC.
> 
> If you are using offset voltage modes:
> Reduce it to Medium and then adjust your offset and turbo voltage accordingly. Increase additional turbo voltage to combat Vdroop. My system at 4.7 GHz likes a -0.030V offset, a +0.128 additional turbo voltage, and a Medium LLC. That gives me 1.336 Vcore at 100% load and 4.7 GHz.
> 
> If you're using a manual voltage mode (which it appears you are):
> Increase your Vcore and don't use LLC at all, or if you _have_ to use LLC, use a Medium value.
> 
> Although your system will be different, in terms of exact values, it should be fairly close. Your LLC is _way too high_ for your frequency.
> 
> *EDIT:* _Another thing to bear in mind is that IBT places more load on your CPU than Prime95 does in terms of power consumption and thermal output. Because of this, your VID is higher in IBT than it will be in Prime95 (in most tests, but at some specific in-place FFTs Prime95 should come close to IBT). Because your VID is so much higher in IBT, your automated voltage adjustments (controlled in large part by LLC in your case) kick in at higher values. "Ulrtra High" or "Extreme" offset voltages and IBT are a recipe for disaster in most cases._


This was just a brief test with VRM freq @ 500KHz (usually I use 350KHz)..

I tried with less LLC but still LOAD Vcore in IBT is approx =0.020V higher than it is in P95..

If I lower Vcore to match IBT load voltage to P95 then Vcoe in P95 drops also and it's impossible to equalize both voltages..

Simply IBT has more load on the CPU and that makes LLC to kick in higher than it does in P95..

Now. since *3101 BIOS* for *Asus P8Z68-V PRO/Gen3* there's no more *Additional Turbo voltage* option available in the BIOS, so you can either set Vcore in Manual mode or in Offset mode..

My chip doesn't like low PLL, lowest stable PLL is 1.65V for 4.5GHz, for 4.6/4.7GHz it needs 1.7V PLL..

CHEERS..


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> This was just a brief test with VRM freq @ 500KHz (usually I use 350KHz)..
> 
> I tried with less LLC but still LOAD Vcore in IBT is approx =0.020V higher than it is in P95..
> 
> If I lower Vcore to match IBT load voltage to P95 then Vcoe in P95 drops also and it's impossible to equalize both voltages..
> 
> Simply IBT has more load on the CPU and that makes LLC to kick in higher than it does in P95..
> 
> Now. since *3101 BIOS* for *Asus P8Z68-V PRO/Gen3* there's no more *Additional Turbo voltage* option available in the BIOS, so you can either set Vcore in Manual mode or in Offset mode..
> 
> My chip doesn't like low PLL, lowest stable PLL is 1.65V for 4.5GHz, for 4.6/4.7GHz it needs 1.7V PLL..
> 
> CHEERS..


Ouch. That's bad news about the 3101 BIOS not having additional turbo voltage in the advanced settings for CPU parameters. Every CPU and motherboard are different. If 1.7 PLL is what you need, then so be it.  It was just a suggestion.

Try setting your voltage higher manually and reducing your LLC to High or Medium. IBT should have a higher VID than Prime95 but the at load voltage after Vdroop is accounted for in IBT should be lower than Prime95. That's how it has always been in my experience, anyhow. IBT seems to, on my system, be much more tolerant of lower voltages and Vdroops than Prime95 was.

Also, I only use IBT as a maximum heat and power consumption test initially. I use Prime95 for all of my stability testing. Then I come back to IBT to tweak my OC to get the best gflop/s for a given frequency, and then I go back and get stable again in Prime95.

I wouldn't place too much reliance on IBT. Just use it to verify that you're not going over-volt or over-temperature.

1.400 V in IBT under load at 4.6 GHz is a bit on the high side for most CPUs but it sounds like your CPU requires more voltage. 1.400V as an absolute maximum in IBT is not at all going to hurt your CPU and you're totally safe there at that value because you'll likely never come close to that in 24/7 use. (And honestly, I feel like 1.400V is fine for 24/7 use too.)

Your system is what it is, and if that's the best you can get it, don't worry about the 1.40 V in IBT. Just run your Prime95 tests, get 12+ hour stable, get your sandy stable club badge here, and enjoy your CPU!  Don't worry about the 1.4 IBT thing.

EDIT: Reducing LLC to High (or medium if you can) and increasing voltage will let it droop a bit more, but may also not over-volt in IBT based on VID. It's worth a try, just reduce LLC by one increment and then increase voltage until you get the same value for Vcore in Prime95, and then after that re-test IBT and see if it droops more and stays stable. That's what I meant by "reduce" voltage. I don't mean to reduce the actual Prime95 operating load voltage.


----------



## Jayjr1105

So what is the advantage of tweaking your vrm frequency? I always left it at auto. What is a good setting for 4.7?


----------



## flipe

delete me!


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I normally don't recommend much LLC, but if you're getting extreme Vdroop, you could increase your LLC level by one increment. You'd have to decrease the offset voltage and/or additional turbo voltage accordingly, but it does seem to help some.
> 
> I was able to get 4.5 GHz stable Regular LLC (disabled / 0%) , and was able to go from 4.6 GHz through 4.9 GHz with Medium LLC (25%). When I went up to 5.0 and 5.1 GHz I needed to use High LLC (50%) to combat the Vdroop.
> 
> Every CPU is different and our motherboards are not exactly the same model, so the frequencies may be a bit off, but you might try increasing your LLC slightly and see how it goes. (I wouldn't go beyond High at 4.8 GHz though and I'd never use Extreme LLC at any clock speed.)


That Gen3 mobo actually died today so I'm assuming that was the problem lol. It was showing signs of it being faulty before (computer randomly shut down twice and I had to reseat the CPU to get it to boot up again, sata ports would randomly stop working), but I was too lazy to switch back. My normal P8Z68-V Pro is fine though, and the Vdroop is a lot less severe. I can lower the voltage down to 1.4v instead of 1.415v, but I have to use Ultra High LLC =/.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> +rep for the +-10% info. It makes perfect sense. If you test a typical 5v DC power adapter with a multimeter you will most likely see 5.5-6V. Funny how 20% is 1.52v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way. Where did you get 1.27V from? Is that Intel recommended voltage for stock (with turbo)?


I seem to recall my cpu running at the high side of 1.26~1.27v stock, am i remembering wrong? i usually go by what the bios has to say, not necessarily cpuz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So what is the advantage of tweaking your vrm frequency? I always left it at auto. What is a good setting for 4.7?


asus reps say 350 khz is good enough for everything reasonable


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So what is the advantage of tweaking your vrm frequency? I always left it at auto. What is a good setting for 4.7?


A faster frequency on the VRM forces the circuitry to respond to transients at a faster rate. This can provide more stability at the higher overclocks. For 4.7 GHz, juan_jose (an asus tech rep) over at [H]ardocp recommended 350 kHz. In fact, he said that the 350 KHz VRM should take you all the way up to 5.0+ GHz. (If I'm not mistaken, he said that for anything over 4.5 GHz that 350 kHz VRM was advisable.)

You can go to higher VRM values, but it will place more load on the VRM circuitry (just like overclocking your cpu drives up temperatures and voltages) so the benefits of doing so are outweighed by the thermal instability issues of the VRM circuitry itself. Apparently 350 kHz is good enough and doesn't cause severe load issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> That Gen3 mobo actually died today so I'm assuming that was the problem lol. It was showing signs of it being faulty before (computer randomly shut down twice and I had to reseat the CPU to get it to boot up again, sata ports would randomly stop working), but I was too lazy to switch back. My normal P8Z68-V Pro is fine though, and the Vdroop is a lot less severe. I can lower the voltage down to 1.4v instead of 1.415v, but I have to use Ultra High LLC =/.


Oh ouch. It's good to hear that your normal motherboard is fine. Do you think that you might have overloaded or overheated something on the motherboard or was it a manufacturing defect?

I still think that an ultra-high LLC at anything less than 4.9 GHz is indicative of a poorly optimized OC (or possibly of a motherboard with very weak VRM phases).

I didn't mention that in my above posts, because most enthusiasts get motherboards with high quality VRMs (like our asus boards). But even reputable companies can sometimes have a product ship with weak components.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> I seem to recall my cpu running at the high side of 1.26~1.27v stock, am i remembering wrong? i usually go by what the bios has to say, not necessarily cpuz


Intel has play room on how they bin there cpus, some of them are going to be lower/higher. forgot to mention.. did a slight ammount of digging around and found this
Quote:


> stock voltage on 2600K's is anywhere between 1.240 and 1.260 volts


if you can find a figure showing the maximum default VID intel would acceptably use as a range, i usually use the maximum factory voltage as that is what intels feels is there 'max rated', so i was apparently off by 0.01 in my ref voltage, oopps So thats 1.512 for tip top max and 1.449 for safe water and 1.386 safe air. Of course going over a bit if your temps are good and you dont mind playing the risk game ever so slightly is fine







i still personally see +20% as a hard wall if you want your cpu or mobo to last

I once had a prescott 506 that i ran at literally 2 volts(i really didnt care.. it was what, $50 chip back then?), i had two 80mm fans blowing at the VRM and i got 4.5 ghz out of it =P lasted 6 months before the motherboard melted its VRM pretty much literally. I calculated about 200w dissipation from the cpu alone. It was a very cold winter so i appreciated the heat







2 volts was a bit much for a 4 phase motherboard tho


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Oh ouch. It's good to hear that your normal motherboard is fine. Do you think that you might have overloaded or overheated something on the motherboard or was it a manufacturing defect?
> 
> I _still_ think that an ultra-high LLC at anything less than 4.9 GHz is indicative of a poorly optimized OC (or possibly of a motherboard with very weak VRM phases).
> 
> I didn't mention that in my above posts, because most enthusiasts get motherboards with high quality VRMs (like our asus boards). But even reputable companies can sometimes have a product ship with weak components.


It was defective, the day I got my i5 it randomly shut down without any overclocking at all, then it did it again today under no load.

Two of my cores are at 5.0, one is at 4.9, and the other is at 4.8, so Ultra High LLC might be justified, but I am going to try High LLC overnight, and maybe 1.395v.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> if you can find a figure showing the maximum default VID intel would acceptably use as a range, i usually use the maximum factory voltage as that is what intels feels is there 'max rated', so i was apparently off by 0.01 in my ref voltage, oopps So thats 1.512 for tip top max and 1.449 for safe water and 1.386 safe air. Of course going over a bit if your temps are good and you dont mind playing the risk game ever so slightly is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still personally see +20% as a hard wall if you want your cpu or mobo to last


Intel whitesheets show a maximum design VID of 1.520 on the K sku Sandy Bridge micro-architecture CPUs.

But that's VID, not Vcore.

Each chip will have a different VID at idle and at load, as you mentioned in the part of your quote that I cut out. Some "golden" chips will sit at 5.4 GHz and 1.45 Vcore at a 1.50 VID. Others will be at 1.52 VID at 4.9 GHz and simply won't operate more reliably above that.

Intel never states an actual maximum Vcore anywhere in their documentation. (for fairly obvious reasons, I'm guessing) but they do give the maximum VID. Even TJMax can vary some from CPU to CPU. My CPUs TJMax is 98C and others is 95C.

*shrug*

EDIT: And my weak attempt to try to get back on topic:

What is important to us, in this thread, is that we use our own limits for Vcore and Temperature, as well as the VID values as an indication of target Vcores so that we can pursue stability on terms that are acceptable to us and to our own opinion of what our warranties will handle. (or if we even care about warranties)

VID, Vcore, Vdroop, LLC, Offset, and Turbo Voltage are all related.


----------



## shad0wfax

And my weak attempt to try to get back on topic:

What is important to us, in this thread, is that we use our own limits for Vcore and Temperature, as well as the VID values as an indication of target Vcores so that we can pursue stability on terms that are acceptable to us and to our own opinion of what our warranties will handle. (or if we even care about warranties)

VID, Vcore, Vdroop, LLC, Offset, and Turbo Voltage are all related.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> And my weak attempt to try to get back on topic:
> 
> What is important to us, in this thread, is that we use our own limits for Vcore and Temperature, as well as the VID values as an indication of target Vcores so that we can pursue stability on terms that are acceptable to us and to our own opinion of what our warranties will handle. (or if we even care about warranties)
> 
> VID, Vcore, Vdroop, LLC, Offset, and Turbo Voltage are all related.


You misunderstood what i was trying to say, i was investigating the maximum stock frequency voltage, not the mobo scaling based on 'bins' or the max vcore/VID, thats never given for as you said obvious reasons, especially as electromigration happens at any vcore, your just playing a game of 'well, do i want it to last intel specified 20 years average, or 2 or 3 years'

Used to be that intels processor finder would tell you this information, showing the full range of *default* voltages. i'd pluck the highest default for my calculations. seems like intel withholds this information now too









this post is more so for pointing towards the asus rep's information on there mobo's ill pull the link if cross-forum is frowned upon(took me a bit to find the thread)
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110&highlight=vrm

The asus rep's did a rather lengthy writeup on that forum

Edited for clarity


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> And my weak attempt to try to get back on topic:
> 
> What is important to us, in this thread, is that we use our own limits for Vcore and Temperature, as well as the VID values as an indication of target Vcores so that we can pursue stability on terms that are acceptable to us and to our own opinion of what our warranties will handle. (or if we even care about warranties)
> 
> VID, Vcore, Vdroop, LLC, Offset, and Turbo Voltage are all related.
> 
> 
> 
> I was finding the default core, not the max vcore/VID, thats never given for as you said obvious reasons, especially as electromigration happens at any vcore, your just playing a game of 'well, do i want it to last intel specified 20 years average, or 2 or 3 years'
> 
> this post is more so for pointing towards the asus rep's information on there mobo's ill pull the link if cross-forum is frowned upon(took me a bit to find the thread)
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110&highlight=vrm
> 
> The asus rep's did a rather lengthy writeup on that forum
Click to expand...

Cross-linking to that post is perfectly acceptable as far as I know. I've seen it linked quite often here.

overclock.net, specifically this thread, the P67/Z68 owners thread, and the ocn official sandy overclock thread were my three OCN sources of information that helped my overclock. That [H]ardOCP thread where the Asus tech rep posted that I referred to (and that you linked) was another major source of information for my overclock.

If not for those four threads (3 here and one there at [H]) I'd not be enjoying my super-stable rig as I am now!


----------



## flipe

Alright here's my final submission. I decided to stop it at 20 hours when all 4 workers finished the 3584K test. It was nice to see 0 warnings, 0 errors at the end! Quite pleased!


----------



## nismofreak

nm


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I can't answer any questions about Intel warranties but I personally believe that your voltages and temperatures are just fine for 24/7 use. I set my personal limit at 1.416 Vcore and 80C as a maximum. I can run 4.9 GHz on that, or maybe 5.0 GHz if I get lucky. I'm _actually_ down at 1.336 Vcore and 4.7 GHz and now that I case-modded, my temperatures are < 60C just like yours. I think that you're perfectly fine there and that you should feel confident at 4.8 GHz.


Can you clarify a couple points for me? Very noob still when it comes to OC'ing. What do you mean case-modded? Means you modified the parameters of your case in terms of cabling / airflow, or you changed the fan settings in the BIOS, both?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Offset Voltage, Additional Turbo Voltage, and LLC are all related. Changing one of the values can have an impact on the way the other values behave. It's best to adjust one value at a time and experiment with your system, starting with small values and working your way up in small increments.
> 
> In my opinion, use the minimum amount of offset voltage to keep idle voltage at your preferred target voltage for 1.6 GHz. (My system likes 0.920 Vcore there) and then use the minimum amount of additional turbo voltage to keep your Vcore above BSOD levels at maximum load Vdroop conditions. Use the minimum amount of LLC possible to prevent you from needing to supply too much turbo voltage to combat Vdroop. Use LLC as a buffer to help minimize voltage overshoot during load transients on and off of 100% load conditions.


Excellent explaination, thanks. I'll even use your spoiler info for re-investigating my LLC versus turbo settings. Makes complete sense.

One thing I wasn't sure of however, is how do you determine what your target voltage is for 1.6GHz? I saw posts (maybe they were old or older mobos?) that said if you are below 1.000V for ASRock mobos, which is my brand, causes higher risk for BSODs. Currently Vcore at 1.6GHz is like 0.96V.

Thanks much!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> Excellent explaination, thanks. I'll even use your spoiler info for re-investigating my LLC versus turbo settings. Makes complete sense.
> 
> One thing I wasn't sure of however, *is how do you determine what your target voltage is for 1.6GHz?* I saw posts (maybe they were old or older mobos?) that said if you are below 1.000V for ASRock mobos, which is my brand, causes higher risk for BSODs. Currently Vcore at 1.6GHz is like 0.96V.
> 
> Thanks much!


Trial and error I guess, reduce the either the core voltage and increase the Additional Turbo voltage or increase LLC setting which will ultimately require you to use less voltage (be lower during idle but the same for what you require under load for stability).

If it's running fine with 0.96v then that's fine, if you wish to lower it further and keep your load voltage the same, try increasing the LLC setting and reducing the offset or core voltage.

*EDIT:*

Will update the spreadsheet tonight, thank you all for your patience.


----------



## pc-illiterate

messing wih pll voltage more.
got it dropped to 1.450v
have the strangest thing happen:
boot into windows fine. click prime open no prob. set it to run custom no problem.
click start......what ? it starts but cpu-z sees no jump in core. stays at 1600. real temp shows 75% or less load, never more than 79% usually a lot less than 50%.
BUT, i cant do squat anywhere in real time clicks because it acts like im under 100% load. ie, takes forever for firefox, pictures, server folders to open
i stop p95. asking myself, what the hail ? reenter custom settings, click start, 100% load at 4500. ran both customs for 45mins+ passed. passed blend for 11.5 hours+
i dropped 2-4* across my cores. probably more because its a bit warm in the room right now. ran ibt max mem avail. and highest was 68*

so i dont understand the no load but acting fully loaded thing. i need to restart p95 for it to actually work.
i am doing this to lower temps and vcore hoping i can hit 5ghz at less than 1.504v and under 80* which is what i needed/got when this was an all new setup.

as im typing this, i also see the refresh icon in firefox blinking off n on.

im wondering if its worth the hassle and brainache


----------



## doninss

hi,

first post.








first build.








first overclock.











bit crowded on this old 1024x768 lcd. did the best i could.

not a refined oc by any means, but should be fine i'd think for such a mild oc (voltage/ temp wise).


----------



## ped5

Super Sandy Stable Submission! - *AMENDED WITH OFFICIAL CRITERIA!*









Finally got my rig stable with 4.6GHz with a 2600K!









*Loaded:*


*Idle:*



Spoiler: Additional RAM information if required as well for the official submission









Spoiler: Included here is the double check test proposed by Shad0wfax that changes the intervals to 10mins to ensure all FFTs are run through within a 12 hour interval



Loaded:


Idle:


RAM info:






Spoiler: BIOS/UEFI Settings







Update: Actual RAM settings for Super Stable Run (prior upload was modified after run)




Finally!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> Can you clarify a couple points for me? Very noob still when it comes to OC'ing. What do you mean case-modded? Means you modified the parameters of your case in terms of cabling / airflow, or you changed the fan settings in the BIOS, both?


When I say that I "case-modded" what I meant was that I modified my physical PC case to change the airflow properties. There's an entire section on this site dedicated to case-mods and some folks make some beautiful looking cases with custom themes that are also functional. There's even a brief-case mATX casemod up in the mod of the month competition.

I also changed my fan speed profiles in the BIOS to help with temperatures, but that's not a "case-mod."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> Excellent explaination, thanks. I'll even use your spoiler info for re-investigating my LLC versus turbo settings. Makes complete sense.
> 
> One thing I wasn't sure of however, *is how do you determine what your target voltage is for 1.6GHz?* I saw posts (maybe they were old or older mobos?) that said if you are below 1.000V for ASRock mobos, which is my brand, causes higher risk for BSODs. Currently Vcore at 1.6GHz is like 0.96V.
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> Trial and error I guess, reduce the either the core voltage and increase the Additional Turbo voltage or increase LLC setting which will ultimately require you to use less voltage (be lower during idle but the same for what you require under load for stability).
> 
> If it's running fine with 0.96v then that's fine, if you wish to lower it further and keep your load voltage the same, try increasing the LLC setting and reducing the offset or core voltage.
Click to expand...

Yes, as munaim1 said, trial and error is the only way to know how low you can go and I agree that 0.960 Vcore at idle is perfectly fine. When you start getting BSODs at low core voltages, you need to increase your positive offset (or decrease your negative offset values) to compensate.

I've run my system as low as 0.920V at idle. It may even handle lower voltages at idle but I've not yet discovered what the minimum is. (I know of one person who idles at 0.776 Vcore!) Every motherboard and CPU are different though.


----------



## Gilvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I normally don't recommend much LLC, but if you're getting extreme Vdroop, you could increase your LLC level by one increment. You'd have to decrease the offset voltage and/or additional turbo voltage accordingly, but it does seem to help some.
> 
> I was able to get 4.5 GHz stable Regular LLC (disabled / 0%) , and was able to go from 4.6 GHz through 4.9 GHz with Medium LLC (25%). When I went up to 5.0 and 5.1 GHz I needed to use High LLC (50%) to combat the Vdroop.
> 
> Every CPU is different and our motherboards are not exactly the same model, so the frequencies may be a bit off, but you might try increasing your LLC slightly and see how it goes. (I wouldn't go beyond High at 4.8 GHz though and I'd never use Extreme LLC at any clock speed.)


have you tried disabling flash hardware acceleration?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilvin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I normally don't recommend much LLC, but if you're getting extreme Vdroop, you could increase your LLC level by one increment. You'd have to decrease the offset voltage and/or additional turbo voltage accordingly, but it does seem to help some.
> 
> I was able to get 4.5 GHz stable Regular LLC (disabled / 0%) , and was able to go from 4.6 GHz through 4.9 GHz with Medium LLC (25%). When I went up to 5.0 and 5.1 GHz I needed to use High LLC (50%) to combat the Vdroop.
> 
> Every CPU is different and our motherboards are not exactly the same model, so the frequencies may be a bit off, but you might try increasing your LLC slightly and see how it goes. (I wouldn't go beyond High at 4.8 GHz though and I'd never use Extreme LLC at any clock speed.)
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried disabling flash hardware acceleration?
Click to expand...

I haven't found that flash (or browser) hardware acceleration has anything to do with my Vdroop. Disabling hardware acceleration did increase my stability of my overclocked *GPU* for [email protected], but I did not notice any impact on my CPU overclock at all in terms of voltage, voltage droop, or need for a small bit of LLC.

Also, when stress-testing in Prime95, I wasn't running any flash or web browsers, so I fail to see how that would impact my stability for Prime95 either.


----------



## Gilvin

LOL sorry shad0wfax, in fact i was going to quote a guy's BSOD when youtubing issue

I still want to thank you, after taking your advices, now I'm running completely stable.









offset -0.45v, add. voltage +0.368v, LLC level 3 (I think it is about 50% with ASRock boards), PLL voltage1.586v.

With above settings I could get 1600MHz @ 0.94v and 4700MHz @ 1.368~1.374v, VID is about 1.4662v, temperature is about 72~76 degrees C.

I do observed with less LLC level I could get better temp / performance on the same freq. like you've said.

And maybe PLL voltage is too affecting the temp, not 100% sure about that.









Now I have a LLC-Performance dilemma, with less LLC i could get better temp and performance, but sometimes at temporary high load, the vcore will spike like crazy (in my case 1.392 or even 1.408v). And with more LLC i could get a smoother load line, but the wasteheat produced by LLC and the cycling will eat my performance.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilvin*
> 
> LOL sorry shad0wfax, in fact i was going to quote a guy's BSOD when youtubing issue
> 
> I still want to thank you, after taking your advices, now I'm running completely stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offset -0.45v, add. voltage +0.368v, LLC level 3 (I think it is about 50% with ASRock boards), PLL voltage1.586v.
> 
> With above settings I could get 1600MHz @ 0.94v and 4700MHz @ 1.368~1.374v, VID is about 1.4662v, temperature is about 72~76 degrees C.
> 
> I do observed with less LLC level I could get better temp / performance on the same freq. like you've said.
> 
> And maybe PLL voltage is too affecting the temp, not 100% sure about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a LLC-Performance dilemma, with less LLC i could get better temp and performance, but sometimes at temporary high load, the vcore will spike like crazy (in my case 1.392 or even 1.408v). And with more LLC i could get a smoother load line, but the wasteheat produced by LLC and the cycling will eat my performance.


You're welcome! I'm glad that you're completely stable at a preliminary level! *Now it's time for you to follow the first post in this thread and show us a 12+ hour Prime95 blend run.* Go for the gold, and try an 18 hour Prime Blend Custom > 90% RAM run, while you're at it! (This is once you're done tweaking your OC profile, of course.)

It's my opinion that stability comes first, overclock efficiency comes second (this includes thermal performance), and a smoother load line is of the least importance, so long as you don't exceed your own personal maximum voltages. Vdroop is not a bad thing; it's part of the design features of these CPUs and there's no reason to smooth out our load lines, so long as our load lines are within our own comfort limits for maximum values.

You can reduce LLC further if you wish, so long as you end up stable. "Spiking" up to 1.408 Vcore shouldn't harm your system at all. Many people operate at 1.408 Vcore 24/7. LLC rarely has any impact on stability at all, apart from increasing thermal output which may decrease stability at extreme values. LLC is simply a Vdroop control measure.

Reducing PLL voltage seemed to reduce temperatures for me as well. Reducing PLL voltage had no impact on my system stability, other than that if I set PLL voltage too low, I could not boot.

And that makes sense about the BSOD encountered with YouTube and the misquote. When you quoted me and responded with that I was wondering if you knew some magical secret that defied logic with the LLC setting and disabling flash hardware acceleration.


----------



## Kapitalizm

Here is my submission of my new build. I will be running, an 18 + hours prime blend tomorrow, hopefully all will go well.


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> *Now it's time for you to follow the first post in this thread and show us a 12+ hour Prime95 blend run.* Go for the gold, and try an 18 hour Prime Blend Custom > 90% RAM run, while you're at it! (This is once you're done tweaking your OC profile, of course.)


What is the super stable club requirement? I saw several posts, and mentioning suggestions to the requirements (like Shad0wfax's recommendation to not avoid FFTs after and including 2699K), but anything other than 90% RAM to custom blend from the stable club requirements on the first post of the thread was mentioned. Maybe I missed it? Is it indeed:
1.) 12 hr Prime95 with 90% RAM @ 15 min intervals,
2.) 12 hr Prime 95 with with 90% @ 10 min intervals (so you get all the FFTs), or
3.) 18 hour Prime Blend with 90% @ 15?

I thought option 2 was viable, which is what I was continually failing until I resolved my Vtt/Vccio issue with my 16GB of RAM, and quite frankly was my submission.

In any case, if option 2 is not a criteria because the 10 min interval is too low, already running number 3 right now 11 hours in and so far no issue. Only on run #43, so not to the diabolical #60 yet. However I may stop at 12 hours, for now, and run an 18 @ 15 minute intervals later if it's indeed the requirement.

Thanks all,

*EDIT:* _I know at the end of the day, this is about having a truely stable rig and not about a tag on a sig. Just wondering if the impact of the 10 minute intervals is that critical to the testing cycles or not. Meanwhile, though it would be good to mention that I already ran (ahead of my submission) a custom blend of 1344 / 1792/ 2688 @ 90 RAM at 1 minute intervals for 20 minutes each or more. So that's what I do always before I kick off my submission threads.







_


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> What is the super stable club requirement? I saw several posts, and mentioning suggestions to the requirements (like Shad0wfax's recommendation to not avoid FFTs after and including 2699K), but anything other than 90% RAM to custom blend from the stable club requirements on the first post of the thread was mentioned. Maybe I missed it?


From the OP:

1) Run Prime95 for 12 hours on Blend (Sandy Stable) *OR* Run Prime95 for 12 hours on Custom Blend using up to 80 or 90% of available RAM used. (Sandy Super Stable)

2) Include screen-shot while system is under load that shows your OCN name, 3 isntances of CPU-Z v 1.57.1 or higher. (1 for voltage, 1 for RAM, 1 for motherboard information), 1 instance of Realtemp 3.67 or higher which must show the duration of how long it has been running and the single instance of Prime95 (running all workers) must also be visible to show how long the workers (one per core) have been running. Note that you don't have to enable Hyper Threading if you don't want to. If you have an i7 and want to leave HT enabled, then you should have 2 Prime95 workers per core, instead of 1 per core. The time that Prime95 has been running should match the time shown for how long RealTemp has been running. Z68 Gigabyte motherboard users must show easytune6 hwmonitor tab and evga motherboard users must use the evga e-leet utility for core voltage reading.

3) Show your type of cooling in notepad. Include a CPU-Z of your RAM, Core Voltage, Motherboard Information. If running Super Stable on a Custom Blend, show Task Manager displaying performance tab.

4) Have a Sandy Bridge overclocked to at least 4.0 GHz.

The 18 hour thing to test every FFT is simply my recommendation for your own peace of mind of having tested every single FFT length as opposed to 2/3 of them.

Unless munaim1 says otherwise, changing the FFT times to 10 minutes to test every FFT in 12 hours would invalidate your Stable / Super Stable Club results, because the only "custom" option allowed by the rules is to increase RAM use.

The only reason I brought up the 10 minute interval is if you wanted to test FFT lengths on your own and couldn't dedicate 18 hours to test; it was an example, and has nothing to do with the Stable or Super Stable Club memberships. I am sorry if that confused anyone. (I also mentioned that you could test each FFT length for 1 minute and run a 70 minute long test to hit every FFT length.)


----------



## Gilvin

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7490#post_16538510

I was running 90% ram with prime95 2.66 custom blend for 19 hours, i really think that you have to run all 70 tests to confirm a stabilized system


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilvin*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7490#post_16538510
> I was running 90% ram with prime95 2.66 custom blend for 19 hours, i really think that you have to run all 70 tests to confirm a stabilized system


You can hit all 70 tests if you change the intervals to 10 minutes instead of the default. In my post I cycled through all of the tests within 12 hours, which you can tell from Prime95 hitting running through tests #5 and #6 @ load and when stopped.

Per Shad0wfax's recommendation, I essentially ran the "double check" instead of the official run. However it's all good, I just ran 12+ hours Prime 95, default intervals (15 min), at 90%+ ram, so will use that as my official submission knowing I ran through the #45-70 FFT cycles per the double check test.


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> The only reason I brought up the 10 minute interval is if you wanted to test FFT lengths on your own and couldn't dedicate 18 hours to test; it was an example, and has nothing to do with the Stable or Super Stable Club memberships. I am sorry if that confused anyone. (I also mentioned that you could test each FFT length for 1 minute and run a 70 minute long test to hit every FFT length.)


Nah, it wasn't you, it was a user error.









I noticed you did mention to use it as a "peace of mind" approach, however I didn't see the points above you mentioned written, so thanks for reposting it in totality. I thought I followed all the links, but I seem to be the only one that missed it. In fact I noticed that everyone else was submitting 18hrs+ and that last post that made me second guess. However I did kick off another "proper" customer blend before I went to bed, so now I fulfill the official super stable criteria + have done the piece of mind tests... so all is good!









*Amended submission in the original post here:*
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7550#post_16558935


----------



## jrap1243

Hey all, just got my new AsRock P67 Extreme4 Gen 3 mobo and my brand new core i5 2500k and I like them alot. its a tight squeeze for my xspc 360 rad, the heatsink covers on the mobo are just a bit too big so i think i might take them off to get a bit more room. On another note I'm overclocking my 2500k to 4.8 and am about to run prime for stability (12+hrs) but i'm messing around with 5.0 right now just to see if i can hit it. i think i got a crapish chip because to keep away BSOD 101 i have to have my vcore at 1.465 and after i set the vcore to 1.465 and run prime to test i get a BSOD error 124....arg. I upped the VTT one tick above 1.15 and then i get a BSOD 101 again. I'm going to run my stability test for 4.8 and then i'll go back to trying to hit 5.0. if you guys have any suggestions they'd be greatly appreciated!!
On another note i have a question; When i overclock to 4.8 i dont need to have PLL overvoltage enabled but I do for 5.0. if i can run 4.8 stable without PLL off is that good or should i just turn it on since im over 4.5ghz?


----------



## CarFreak302

Cooler: MegaShadow w/ 1 AP-15

That's all I need, right?

EDIT (Munaim1):



*In future please use the image upload button which is located besides the 'paperclip' icon in the reply box.*


----------



## Tom Thumb




----------



## CarFreak302

Maybe, I am finding that having 16GBs of RAM is limiting my OC potential. But, I did increase my VCCIO a notch and that got me to 4.8 stable, so maybe another notch or two will take me to 5. I guess I'll try that tonight


----------



## ped5

Hi all,

Looking to follow the recommendations and have an alternate install of Windows to play with further OC'ing and optimizing my current OC so I don't corrupt my actual setup with serveral BSODs. I also tried doing a fresh load of Windows with my OC and noticed I was getting BSOD 0x124 with little or no load.







So looked like I'll go through the PLL/Vtt/C3, etc tweakin troubleshooting post a bit, but would like to do that and not bother my fresh install.

Any recommendations on how to best do that? I know I'd have to buy another Win7 license, but what "minimal" drivers should I install to ensure that I emulate the environment as much as possible? Would I have to install all the GPU drivers for example? Would it make a diffrence if I'm installing my OC load on a HDD instead of a SDD (like I have)? I understand some of the issues relate to Intel Rapid Storage, so if I'm trying to recreate the environment, assume I would have to have an SDD, so should I buy a 2.5" and load that in my X-dock instead?

Appreciate any advice,
Cheers.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> That voltage is crazy good man! Push that thing to 5ghz, and see how much it takes!!!!


That cpuz voltage is a false reading. He has a Gigabyte board. The true reading is on the right side of the screen shot @ 1.43


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> Nah, it wasn't you, it was a user error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you did mention to use it as a "peace of mind" approach, however I didn't see the points above you mentioned written, so thanks for reposting it in totality. I thought I followed all the links, but I seem to be the only one that missed it. In fact I noticed that everyone else was submitting 18hrs+ and that last post that made me second guess. However I did kick off another "proper" customer blend before I went to bed, so now I fulfill the official super stable criteria + have done the piece of mind tests... so all is good!


You're welcome. I'm glad that you're happy with your overclock and it looks like you did it right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> Maybe, I am finding that having 16GBs of RAM is limiting my OC potential. But, I did increase my VCCIO a notch and that got me to 4.8 stable, so maybe another notch or two will take me to 5. I guess I'll try that tonight


What's your VCCIO at right now? Sometimes fully populating the DIMM slots in a board will cause stability issues regardless of how much voltage you feed them.

Unless you're doing heavy video encoding or manipulating incredibly large image or video (or CAD) files, you're unlikely to ever need anything beyond 8 GB of RAM. You could always just pull 2 DIMMs out of your system and enjoy the slight performance boost (and stability boost) that it gives you. There's really no reason to fully populate a motherboard's DIMM slots unless you're doing the aforementioned heavy work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> That voltage is crazy good man! Push that thing to 5ghz, and see how much it takes!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cpuz voltage is a false reading. He has a Gigabyte board. The true reading is on the right side of the screen shot @ 1.43
Click to expand...

That's why the Gigabyte users have to post their easytune6 hwmonitor windows and evga users have to post their e-leet utility windows to show their voltages.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> That cpuz voltage is a false reading. He has a Gigabyte board. The true reading is on the right side of the screen shot @ 1.43


Thanks! LOL. Missed that.


----------



## Crabby654

So I have a question about the push to 5Ghz!

At the moment I am stable at 1.408v @4.8Ghz and when I goto 5Ghz I get the error 0x124 and I just increase the VCore to notches and that error goes away.

Well the next BSOD I get when running 1792 FFT's is the 0x9C error. I am a bit unsure how to fix this error because on the original page is shows "0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances". I've gone through my BIOS a few times and I don't see anything labeled QPI or VTT. I do apologize if its a very obvious abbreviation for something but I just can not figure out what settings QPI and VTT are, and for that matter how to change them. Any help would be much much appreciated









PS - I have an Asus P8P67 Pro (rev 3.0) motherboard


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> So I have a question about the push to 5Ghz!
> At the moment I am stable at 1.408v @4.8Ghz and when I goto 5Ghz I get the error 0x124 and I just increase the VCore to notches and that error goes away.
> Well the next BSOD I get when running 1792 FFT's is the 0x9C error. I am a bit unsure how to fix this error because on the original page is shows "0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances". I've gone through my BIOS a few times and I don't see anything labeled QPI or VTT. I do apologize if its a very obvious abbreviation for something but I just can not figure out what settings QPI and VTT are, and for that matter how to change them. Any help would be much much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I have an Asus P8P67 Pro (rev 3.0) motherboard


I googled it: "voltage for the Integrated Memory Controller (IMC) inside of the CPU." its VTT, on Asus called as VCCIO


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> I googled it: "voltage for the Integrated Memory Controller (IMC) inside of the CPU." its VTT, on Asus called as VCCIO


Oh ok well that makes sense. Hmm, I wonder tho. The original quote for 9C says VTT or VCore...hmm what to try first, I have very little experience touching the VCCIO I think the default is 1.800v.


----------



## CarFreak302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> What's your VCCIO at right now? Sometimes fully populating the DIMM slots in a board will cause stability issues regardless of how much voltage you feed them.
> 
> Unless you're doing heavy video encoding or manipulating incredibly large image or video (or CAD) files, you're unlikely to ever need anything beyond 8 GB of RAM. You could always just pull 2 DIMMs out of your system and enjoy the slight performance boost (and stability boost) that it gives you. There's really no reason to fully populate a motherboard's DIMM slots unless you're doing the aforementioned heavy work.


I believe I have it set to 1.14 or something like that. I tried 4.9 earlier and I got the 124 BSoD, so my guess is that the VCCIO needs more volts. And I have considered taking two of my DIMMs out, I only use more than 8GBs for stress testing lol I have been eyeing those Samsung memory sticks for a while now (the low profile ones that OC like mad), maybe I should just get 8GBs of that and sell my 16 or something. Oh well, I am happy with 4.8....heck, I was happy with the 4.6 that I was running until last night.


----------



## ped5

Wow, interesting finding (learning for me at least). After I OC'ed my machine and posted my results here, I didn't think anything of it, but I set my 16GB to XMP figuring I wanted to get the most of my RAM.

After I reinstalled Windows with that new setting, BSODs were caused. So I started at stock and restarted. I then reloaded my OC stable BIOS settings, and then decided to launch another Prime95... the Vcore was at 1.382 / 1.39 instead of the 1.360 earlier! I then realized that my RAM was at default / auto, so I simply change the speed to 1600MHz and kept the rest the same (which is what I did for my original Prime95 tests). My Vcore was back to 1.360 again under load! Wondering if I set it back to XMP, what will happen, but I need to go to work now.







Just shows how RAM, especially 16GB, can have an effect on your system.

I'm going to do more testing, but I thought was interesting to share.

Tootles..

*UPDATE:* Ran another Prime95 Run @ 90%+ RAM for another 12+ hours and it's fine. Fiddling with the RAM _really_ messed up my OC, so lesson learned from my end. Will still look to install another version of Windows to play more with OC settings (aka see if I can bring down my LLC and hard set the turbo), but for now I updated my submission with my correct BIOS settings... which was the settings prior to me fiddling with them during screen capturing.









So done! Yay.


----------



## Gilvin

Here i come again

Wish to commit a stable OC platform.

The last time I have too much emphasis on "The Value" of the under-load voltage, I'm too eager to get 1.37~1.38v on every setup, with over-dialed the additional OC voltage, the result is I always get the same high temperature no matter how low I've dialed down other crucial elements.

After several tests I finally found out that, I could first dial up a vcore, then test for IBT or Linx for fast results (Prime95 1minute blend also). If there is no problem, dial the voltage down until it is just above BSOD voltage, and then do the long run.

And I'm now knowing that my 2600k chip is capable to work on 4700MHz with only 1.360v (PLL: 1.586v, VTT: 0.921v), and I got a really good 4~6°C cooler.

I think this is about it, I can use this settings 24/7.

Anyways, my prove are as below:





Spoiler: Here are my voltage settings


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Oh ok well that makes sense. Hmm, I wonder tho. The original quote for 9C says VTT or VCore...hmm what to try first, I have very little experience touching the VCCIO I think the default is 1.800v.


You could try to bump VCCIO by steps to 1.5V, but dont go over 1.2V.
And to correct, default is not 1.8V, you would fry something with those voltages.


----------



## MooMoo

Bah, didnt get this to edit "And to correct, default is not 1.8V, you would fry something with those voltages.







"


----------



## rickyman0319

this is my submission for i7-2700k w/ Asrock z68 ext.3 gen 3 mb.

my system is insdie the closet @ 80F


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 330 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*












*EDIT:*

Apologies for the delay but the spreadsheet should show the updated changes now







Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Bah, didnt get this to edit "And to correct, default is not 1.8V, you would fry something with those voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


Ya I'm an idiot I was looking at the PLL voltage.

So right now my voltage for 4.8 is 1.408v and when I bump my VCore up 2 notches to 1.425ish the 124 errors stop and then the 9C appears. Do you think I may need more VCore as opposed to messing with the VCCIO? I only ask because I feel like its crazy unrealistic that I can get 5Ghz with 1.425vcore...and I have NO experience with messing with the VCCIO.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Bah, didnt get this to edit "And to correct, default is not 1.8V, you would fry something with those voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I'm an idiot I was looking at the PLL voltage.
> 
> So right now my voltage for 4.8 is 1.408v and when I bump my VCore up 2 notches to 1.425ish the 124 errors stop and then the 9C appears. Do you think I may need more VCore as opposed to messing with the VCCIO? I only ask because I feel like its crazy unrealistic that I can get 5Ghz with 1.425vcore...and I have NO experience with messing with the VCCIO.
Click to expand...

Try increasing the VCCIO (VTT - IMC) voltage, it could help with overall stability, if you're on auto, try increasing that up to 1.15v in small increments (shouldn't need anything higher).


----------



## juano

Hey munaim1 after I've gone through the hassle and trial and error of finding the sweet spot for PLL voltage for a given chip would that voltage need to be changed if changing motherboards or can I assume that a known good PLL value is related to the chip not the motherboard?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Hey munaim1 after I've gone through the hassle and trial and error of finding the sweet spot for PLL voltage for a given chip would that voltage need to be changed if changing motherboards or can I assume that a known good PLL value is related to the chip not the motherboard?


As explained before (and I think it was you who asked this question originally) I think it's dependant on motherboard not the cpu. More info here:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *More info about VTT/QPI (VCCIO) and PLL voltage:*
> 
> *READ THIS:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click me
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano;15281520*
> It did pass like 8 hours of prime blend max RAM usage and ~30 minutes of each of the two recommended FTTs at these settings. I have read the OP of the solving 124 BSOD post, that's why I mentioned that I rolled my GPU drivers back from the latest beta ones that have been reported to cause 124 BSODs.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't say much about the GPU driver's as I have not personally used them. In regards to Prime testing I would say , you should really run it a little longer, especially because you do folding.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano;15281520*
> Also as I mentioned I know to try starting low and increasing the PLL should this BSOD happen again. What I was really asking was two things, first would I want to also try lowering the VCCIO as a possible solution for 124 BSOD or would increasing it be much more likely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Default VCCIO is around 1.05/1.07 I believe, VTT and QPI is the VCCIO setting for sandybridge, that is why Bsod 124 can be related to VCCIO. Increasing it does help stability, but if you reach a certain point, it'll just become unstable. It is either st on auto or increased, not usually lowered form it's stock setting.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano;15281520*
> Also expected or common values that these two would be need to be changed to would be appreciated. As I understand it 1.1v is the default and 1.2v is the max for VCCIO but have you noticed a trend in most people solving 124 at 1.15 or 1.05.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunatly I can't really say, I've been through hundred of overclocks and can't really remember, however there is one thing that does come to mind regarding vccio. Usually when you're overclocking ram going above 1.1v can help, but between stock VCCIO and 1.1v it can help general stability, but remember increasing it too much will more than likely cause you instability and generate the same heat that vcore would. People think that using vcccio is a substitute for vcore, unfortunatly I don't see it that way.
> 
> Increasing VCCIO (Vtt) helps when you start to strain the IMC of the chip, when using high RAM usage in prime95 etc (instability) therefore a small boost to the vccio can help with that stability providing that you have cooling in the first place to maintain your cpu's temperature.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano;15281520*
> Past answers to those two questions and reading the entire "fixing 124 BSOD" thread ( I already read the 2500k OC help thread and the OP of fixing 124) is there anything else I ought to know to try before increasing vcore should this BSOD happen again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 124 is a little tricky as you have gathered, turning that error code into something else can actually be done just by the VTT and PLL voltage alone, even if you get it to 101 atleast you know that's it's vcore that you need, or an error code showing OS corruption etc.
> 
> What I would advise is that you run the Hard FFT's for around 1 hour each and see how far you get, if you get the infamous 124, then I wuld recommend that you start with the PLL votlage, reduce it all the way to 1.5v and start again with the FFT's, keep on doing until you find one value (sweetspot) that nets you the most duration in prime and note that down, then take it back to PLL back to auto and do the same for the VCCIO, obviously use the smallest increments as possible and test with prime blend.
> 
> Hopefully when you find a sweet spot for both (could be PLL voltage at 1.6125v and VCCIO on auto or PLL voltage at 1.6875v and VCCIO on 1.095v)
> 
> You can combine them together and retest with prime and see what happens. It is a very tedious process and one that requires a lot of patience.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chalamah;15274110*
> munaim1,
> I have a question regarding the help you gave someone in this post
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1125843-2500k-overclocking-help-5.html
> When you worked out the sweet spot for VTT and PLL @ a 47 multiplier, does that sweet spot only apply for that multiplier or would it be the same for say a 49 or 50 multiplier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I really don't know. Because the proess can be tedious, I didn't really test it with a different mulitplier, it just depends on how it reacts to that particular overclock, so on that note I would say probably not, the vtt and pll sweet spot is probably depedndant on that particular multiplier. Sorry I cannot give you a exact answer to that question.
> 
> *EDIT Just to add to what I said above and after a little bit of thinking lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :*
> 
> Actually, I can maybe try and explain this to the best of my ability, lets just say that between 4.5 to 4.8 you recieve bsod 101 after tweaking the vtt and pll for 4.5ghz, so at that point you would obivously continue increasing the vcore until you're stable, however they may be a point during that time that the 124 may arise, that doesn't mean that the vtt and pll sweet spot has changed and it needs to be tweaked again, because remember 124 can also be vcore, so on that note you continue increasing the vcore until you reach a point of stabiity, however that trully depends on the potential of that particular chip. But and this is important, overclocking is not a guarentee, so in order to 'find' your overclock you will need to set yourself a target and that should be by vcore and temp, not clock speed that will allow you to really see the potential of that chip under those conditions.
> 
> If you read about VTT just above (explained to Juano), I would say it doesn't really need to be changed once you find the sweet spot, as the IMC won't be stressed unless you really start pumping insane voltages and overclocking the RAM, so that just leaves the PLL voltage. Recent findings have suggested that lowering PLL voltage can help, however that is not universal amongst every motherboard, so whether or not that dependant on clock speed or the motherboard I really don't know, but I I would say motherboard. So to conlude, I would say I retract what I said before about maybe having to change the vtt and pll for higher multi's because imho the pll is tied to the motherboard and the vtt doesn't really have to change, therefore it just leave's the vcore. But again that is what think and I have gathered so far. I might be wrong lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rops84

Hello guys!

I just wanted to let u know that I m finishing my water cooling build this week(hopefully) and that i will be going for 5+ ghz!
















I was thinking about OC my ram too and i wanted to hear YOUR thoughts on what is a safe high VTT(memory controller) voltage?


----------



## juano

Alright well I will test out all the possible PLL ranges again on this 2600k on the Maximus Gene-z gen3 and see what PLL it likes on that board and if it's different from what I found on the P67 WS Revo board because I know that the sweet spot for this chip on the P67 WS was 1.650v... I'd much rather be GPU overclocking







there it's basically just if unstable add more volts, if still unstable then add more cooling and you can get a pretty decent idea of a stable OC in an afternoon, this stuff takes forever.


----------



## franz

I just rebuilt Lola with the current components. Its a nice upgrade from the previous Dual Core E8600/EVGA 780i/4GB DDR2/HDDs RAID0.

My best OC with the E8600 was 4.5GHz, so that is where I am starting with the 2500K.

It could not have been easier. A few BIOS changes and boom 4.5GHz rock stable.







Now to reseat the H80 again. Not too impressed with the temps, although there were high ambient temps during half of the stresstest.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franz*
> 
> I just rebuilt Lola with the current components. Its a nice upgrade from the previous Dual Core E8600/EVGA 780i/4GB DDR2/HDDs RAID0.
> My best OC with the E8600 was 4.5GHz, so that is where I am starting with the 2500K.
> It could not have been easier. A few BIOS changes and boom 4.5GHz rock stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to reseat the H80 again. Not too impressed with the temps, although there were high ambient temps during half of the stresstest.


Nice chip you got there. Whats your PLL at? lowering it may help with your temps otherwise your temps are pretty good. No reason you shouldn't hit 5.0 easily with that voltage.

Edit: nvm, I see your PLL now in the screenie.... have you tried below 1.6? I once thought my PLL sweet spot was 1.7 but I did my 20 hour 4.7 run at 1.56


----------



## franz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Nice chip you got there. Whats your PLL at? lowering it may help with your temps otherwise your temps are pretty good. No reason you shouldn't hit 5.0 easily with that voltage.
> Edit: nvm, I see your PLL now in the screenie.... have you tried below 1.6? I once thought my PLL sweet spot was 1.7 but I did my 20 hour 4.7 run at 1.56


Yeah I am pretty happy so far with this baby. I have not messed with PLL, that voltage is the Auto setting, although I have seen many posts saying most mobos are pushing higher voltage than necessary. Now that I know the vCore and RAM voltages are stable I will look at the PLL.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Try increasing the VCCIO (VTT - IMC) voltage, it could help with overall stability, if you're on auto, try increasing that up to 1.15v in small increments (shouldn't need anything higher).


Other than the obvious of more voltage could cause a short/break chip. Are there other adverse effects to moving this up to 1.15v? Higher temps? or any weirdness?


----------



## flipe

I've got a question concerning PLL. The guide that I'd followed had me set it to 1.85. After reading through this thread though I see a lot of people are using a lower #. I'm already stable at the settings I'm at, with good vcore and good temps. Would it benefit me in any way to lower my PLL? How would that affect my OC? From what I've read it helps with stability, but I'm still unsure about what exactly it affects. I'd rather not run another 20 hour prime test if the difference it would make would be minuscule. Thanks!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipe*
> 
> I've got a question concerning PLL. The guide that I'd followed had me set it to 1.85. After reading through this thread though I see a lot of people are using a lower #. I'm already stable at the settings I'm at, with good vcore and good temps. Would it benefit me in any way to lower my PLL? How would that affect my OC? From what I've read it helps with stability, but I'm still unsure about what exactly it affects. I'd rather not run another 20 hour prime test if the difference it would make would be minuscule. Thanks!


Like any other voltage you want as low as possible while remaining stable. Simple as that. Get it down to 1.5 and work your way up to stable. Just use IBT or the 1344 & 1792 tests. No need to run another 20 hours.


----------



## Kapitalizm

Woot finally hit super stable today.

Please update my submission munaim1


----------



## drizzzzzzzle

My submission for my i7-2700k w/ Asus p8Z68-V GEN3

I let it run overnight so I guess I hit Super Stable.


----------



## randomnerd865

Stability testing my 2500k right now 4.6ghz @ 1.37V and my little noctua 92mm cooler is working like a champ with this overclock only seeing 68C right now. I thought I would need to upgrade to the NH-D14 but this NH-U9B SE2 is the little cooler that could! If it wouldn't sacrifice the longevity of my chip I could run 4.8-5.0ghz easliy ! Pics of overclock and prime etc.. coming in the morning. So count me in the club


----------



## blazed_1

Finally got around to doing this, hopefully I'm not missing something in the screenie.


----------



## flipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Like any other voltage you want as low as possible while remaining stable. Simple as that. Get it down to 1.5 and work your way up to stable. Just use IBT or the 1344 & 1792 tests. No need to run another 20 hours.


Well at 1.5 it seems to be working just fine. I did 1344 last night and accidentally fell asleep (lol) so it ran for 8 hours, and the 1792 test ran fine for 30 mins this morning. Guess I'm good to go? Just want to make sure I'm not killing my stability. Thanks


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kapitalizm*
> 
> Woot finally hit super stable today.
> Please update my submission munaim1


Looks great!







Except you have hyper threading turned off!








Sorry, one of my pet peeves!


----------



## jrap1243

i5 2500k: 4.5ghz @ 1.320 vcore on a AsRock p67 extreme4 gen 3
4gb ram
watercooled
xspc raystorm
next oc attempt is going to be 4.8


----------



## amunfortex

heres my new stable 4.9ghz voltages fluctuates between 1.440 and 1.452v on occasion


----------



## randomnerd865

Here is my second overclock stability tested for a few hours while I was downloading Metro 2033 but after it downloaded I couldn't wait so no 24 hours test yet.


----------



## King Who Dat

So, after working on my oc for weeks some time back and getting a nice stable 4.7 at decent volts and temps, in my infinite wisdom I changed mobos. I "upgraded" from a p8p67 pro 3.1 to a gigabyte z68 ud 7. I am lost without Uefi. I can't get the most basic 4.2-4.4 running. It's not letting me boot into Windows. Overclock failed message every time. All I touched was vcore,multi and manually set my RAM. Anyone have this board ? Can you suggest a quick n dirty guide ? Please help !

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## drohm

Hey guys,
I'm new to overclocking, but I've read over munaim1's sandy oc guide, which is awesome, and I think I'm making progress, but I still have a few questions I'm hoping you guys can clarify for me.

My hardware:
Asus P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3
Intel Core i7 2600K
16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 (9-9-9-24)
Ultra-120 Extreme heatsink

Questions that I have...

1. Should I leave Turbo mode on? Or turn it off?
2. I'm using Offset, but when I start a Prime95 blend run and look at RealTemp VID and compare it to what CPU-Z is showing for core voltage, my offset is around -0.090 range (1.3641 - 1.264). In my bios it says if I go over 0.065 it's in red, possibly bad? Is it normal for the offset to be that large?

I'm currently running a Prime95 session (an hour into it) with these settings (temps are pretty good - 59/64/64/60):

Offset: -.065 (max before it turns red)
Multiplier: 45
CPU Current Capability - 140%
Phase and Duty Control - Extreme
EPU Power saving - Disabled
VRM Frequency - Manual - 350
Memory is at stock - I selected XMP and set the speed to 1600
VCCIO: 1.125
CPU PLL: 1.7

Thanks for any advice, this site has been an awesome source of info for OC'ing.


----------



## ped5

Well dang.

Getting bsod 124 on cold boot, so I started to play with my RAM settings again. Knowing that the XMP setting from earlier didn't work, decided I could no longer ignore really tweaking it and decided to manually set the ram timings in and speed. So immediately started getting 0x9C errors. First time I ever saw those! So now it seems to boot at 1.155v from my original setting of 1.116v, so runnin P95 again with 90% ram.

I beginning to think that future proofing my setup with 16GB instead of sticking with 8GB has created more hassle than its worth.

The thing that irks me most is that was using Witcher 2 as my benchmark game and for some reason since the recent BSODs, the Ubersampling now completely kills my frame rate when it worked >35 fps before. Even have patch 1.3 which is supposed to handle this. So if my rig cant be considered a high end machine for a game in 2011, that really will be a swift kick to my nether region.

Perhaps its a driver issue on that one, have noticed that the new RC driver runs my card hotter by default without a real boost in performance, and haven't even begun to OC that yet.

Sigh.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> Well dang.
> Getting bsod 124 on cold boot, so I started to play with my RAM settings again. Knowing that the XMP setting from earlier didn't work, decided I could no longer ignore really tweaking it and decided to manually set the ram timings in and speed. So immediately started getting 0x9C errors. First time I ever saw those! So now it seems to boot at 1.155v from my original setting of 1.116v, so runnin P95 again with 90% ram.
> I beginning to think that future proofing my setup with 16GB instead of sticking with 8GB has created more hassle than its worth.
> The thing that irks me most is that was using Witcher 2 as my benchmark game and for some reason since the recent BSODs, the Ubersampling now completely kills my frame rate when it worked >35 fps before. Even have patch 1.3 which is supposed to handle this. So if my rig cant be considered a high end machine for a game in 2011, that really will be a swift kick to my nether region.
> Perhaps its a driver issue on that one, have noticed that the new RC driver runs my card hotter by default without a real boost in performance, and haven't even begun to OC that yet.
> Sigh.


Is it true that 16Gb will cause less hassle than 8Gb? I always thought that the more RAM you had it actually strained your IMC more and made OCing a bit more of a pain? I might just be 100% wrong but that was my impression. Anyone got a clarification of this?

I will say it is weird that with a 7970 Ubersampling is destroying your FPS. I tried ubersampling in Witcher 2 with my 2x460's and got 6 FPS myself. I feel like Ubersampling is one of those things, kind of like Crysis, where it will really really strain today's GPUs. But seeing as you have a 7970 that is a bit odd....To be honest I was just looking up Ubersampling issues and I found that a lot of people with even 590 GTX + Uber + ultra = 60 FPS...very very strange for your card.


----------



## drohm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drohm*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm new to overclocking, but I've read over munaim1's sandy oc guide, which is awesome, and I think I'm making progress, but I still have a few questions I'm hoping you guys can clarify for me.
> My hardware:
> Asus P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3
> Intel Core i7 2600K
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 (9-9-9-24)
> Ultra-120 Extreme heatsink
> Questions that I have...
> 1. Should I leave Turbo mode on? Or turn it off?
> 2. I'm using Offset, but when I start a Prime95 blend run and look at RealTemp VID and compare it to what CPU-Z is showing for core voltage, my offset is around -0.090 range (1.3641 - 1.264). In my bios it says if I go over 0.065 it's in red, possibly bad? Is it normal for the offset to be that large?
> I'm currently running a Prime95 session (an hour into it) with these settings (temps are pretty good - 59/64/64/60):
> Offset: -.065 (max before it turns red)
> Multiplier: 45
> CPU Current Capability - 140%
> Phase and Duty Control - Extreme
> EPU Power saving - Disabled
> VRM Frequency - Manual - 350
> Memory is at stock - I selected XMP and set the speed to 1600
> VCCIO: 1.125
> CPU PLL: 1.7
> Thanks for any advice, this site has been an awesome source of info for OC'ing.


I misread the BIOS description, d'oh! The range for the offset is .005 - .640. I still have to wonder when I go above .065 that the color of the font turns red. Anyone know why?


----------



## anubis1127

Can you remove me from the list? I sold my 2500k today. Thanks to everyone for all the guides, and info, it proved very helpful.


----------



## Nocturin

subbed! I'll need this when I decide to OC. Great info guys!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> subbed! I'll need this when I decide to OC. Great info guys!


Yea, I posted a screen to join(didn't do it right for club rules...) so when I went to re do my stability I started to play with my OC even more....that was weeks ago...I'm still at it. every few days I'll be all ready to post and giddy like a school girl and some one will post another tid bit and I'm back to fiddling with voltage's..... lol

EDIT: silly optimization....


----------



## franz

I know I just posted my 4.5 stable, but this 2500K is surprising me with its abilities.







I started a 4.8GHz run last night expecting it to choke, but here is what I have today. Another stable OC!









\\


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 340 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## blazed_1

Here's my BIOS screenies;


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

How do you take screens of the UEIF BIOS?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> How do you take screens of the UEIF BIOS?


It reads in BIOS... You also need flash drive lol.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> How do you take screens of the UEIF BIOS?


Don't know if they're all the same but insert an USB drive and hit F12.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Don't know if they're all the same but insert an USB drive and hit F12.


Thank you. New Bios = mind blow every time I use it, lol. I didn't know you could take screen's in it.


----------



## flipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> _*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *[] The Sandy STABLE Club []*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> *[] The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club []*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B][:clock:] The Sandy [I]SUPER[/I] STABLE Club [:clock:][/B][/URL][/CENTER]


Heya, the







in the sig doesn't work. I went with the snowman, but maybe there should be a new "official" symbol instead of empty brackets.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Don't know if they're all the same but insert an USB drive and hit F12.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. New Bios = mind blow every time I use it, lol. I didn't know you could take screen's in it.
Click to expand...

Yup, love the screenshot feature.

Don't feel too bad though. I missed some rather obvious BIOS settings like "Additional Turbo Voltage" for months of use before someone pointed it out to me.


----------



## KingT

My friend bought *Ci5 2380P* (it's 2400 w/o IGP)..

Its 3.1GHz processor (3.4GHz TURBO)..

But here's a catch,*its an ES (Engineer sample) D2 stepping* and it has what it seems a partially unlocked multiplier up to 36x..

Now he's @ 3.7GHz (103 x 36) on Asus P8P67 LE motherboard..

Since motherboard does not support 2380P officially (checked CPU support list) it might be that it's preventing him to set multiplier higher..

He can set it to eg. 38x but in CPU-Z it stays @ 36x (sometimes it jumps @ 37x)..

Maybe after a BIOS update from Asus he might OC it even further..



@ 3.7GHz over 2hrs in P95 CUSTOM 1344K :



CHEERS..


----------



## xF5x

Looking for a little advice from the pros! I have read through lots of the guides posted on OC'ing the i5 2500k but still confused a bit as there is alot of mixed results on different bios settings and it's been some time for me as well as coming from an opteron 165. I will include pics running Prime and bios settings as well. If you would prefer me to start a new thread instead of posting in here lmk!

Anyways with my current settings (will see below, system specs in sig) i am running Prime custom blend with 90% ram and after 6 hours roughly each time at 1.360 vcore in bios and 1.650 vcore in bios i am getting BSOD error 0x124. I have not tried tweaking PLL or VCCIO yet ( if you think this is the culprit please inform me and where i should start).

I have tried enabling and disabling Spead Spectum as well and same result.

At 1.360 vcore in bios Cpuz reads 1.368 v at full load and occasionally drops to 1.360v with current settings below.

At 1.365 vcore in bios Cpuz reads 1.368 v at full load and occasionally moves up to 1.372v with current settings.

I doe not think its temp related as max temps hit 72c at full load occasionally. As i am new to this and BSOD 0x124 is not happening until 6 hrs plus in Prime i have no clue where to start. I know i should probably start with a lower multiplier but being so close with a 4.6 i thought i should start asking for advice. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Lots of pics sorry!

*Screen running Prime at 1.365 vcore in bios:*


*Bios shots:*


----------



## Jayjr1105

@ xF5X In a nutshell here is what I have learned for Asus P or Z68 Board settings...

-Set multi to desired OC
-Set RAM to 1600 (manually)
-Leave RAM settings/timings to auto or defaults.
-Load Line Calibration to Medium/High for a 4.6 OC
-Use offset voltage to target your desired load voltage
-Use additional turbo voltage setting to fine tune your load vcore
-350 for fixed VRM frequency
-C3 and C6 Disabled
-Set PLL to lowest possible while stable (1.5-1.7 typically)
-Spread Spectrum Enabled with Bclck set to 100.0

Everything else left on defualts. Did I miss anything for a TLDR overclock?


----------



## xF5x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> @ xF5X In a nutshell here is what I have learned for Asus P or Z68 Board settings...
> -Set multi to desired OC
> -Set RAM to 1600 (manually)
> -Leave RAM settings/timings to auto or defaults.
> -Load Line Calibration to Medium/High for a 4.6 OC
> -Use offset voltage to target your desired load voltage
> -Use additional turbo voltage setting to fine tune your load vcore
> -350 for fixed VRM frequency
> -C3 and C6 Disabled
> -Set PLL to lowest possible while stable (1.5-1.7 typically)
> -Spread Spectrum Enabled with Bclck set to 100.0
> Everything else left on defualts. Did I miss anything for a TLDR overclock?


First of all thanks for the info.

You recommend starting with offset? I was trying to find a stable clock with manual first then try offset from there as offset seems very frustrating at the moment, lol.

I have to read more on that topic. I have an ssd so would disabling C3 and C6 have an effect on the drive?

I was going to start fiddling with PLL but being though i seem to be getting my 0x124 error after 6 hrs of Prime that seems like an awful lot of testing starting with PLL at the lowest setting and increasing a notch at a time especially if it takes 6 = hrs to get a 0x124 error. I know, Oc'ing takes time but i do not understand why it take so long to blue screen if its unstable.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xF5x*
> 
> First of all thanks for the info.
> You recommend starting with offset? I was trying to find a stable clock with manual first then try offset from there as offset seems very frustrating at the moment, lol.
> I have to read more on that topic. I have an ssd so would disabling C3 and C6 have an effect on the drive?
> I was going to start fiddling with PLL but being though i seem to be getting my 0x124 error after 6 hrs of Prime that seems like an awful lot of testing starting with PLL at the lowest setting and increasing a notch at a time especially if it takes 6 = hrs to get a 0x124 error. I know, Oc'ing takes time but i do not understand why it take so long to blue screen if its unstable.


My 6 hour Prime failure just required one last voltage bump and then I made it to 20 hrs. Not saying that is the case for you but a 6 hour failure is usually needing one last minor voltage bump. You are already a tiny bit high (voltage) for 4.6 meaning you may have a slightly below average chip, which is no big deal.

Oh and make sure you are running the 1344 and 1792 custom blends before starting your long run. You can use the Intel Burn-in test also but be careful how your LLC is set for IBT. The temps can really sky rocket with IBT if your LLC is set to high or extreme.

For PLL I would just set it at 1.6 or 1.65 and go from there. If you can boot into windows and run at least 10 min of prime then PLL is probably stable.


----------



## xF5x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> My 6 hour Prime failure just required one last voltage bump and then I made it to 20 hrs. Not saying that is the case for you but a 6 hour failure is usually needing one last minor voltage bump. You are already a tiny bit high (voltage) for 4.6 meaning you may have a slightly below average chip, which is no big deal.
> Oh and make sure you are running the 1344 and 1792 custom blends before starting your long run. You can use the Intel Burn-in test also but be careful how your LLC is set for IBT. The temps can really sky rocket with IBT if your LLC is set to high or extreme.
> For PLL I would just set it at 1.6 or 1.65 and go from there. If you can boot into windows and run at least 10 min of prime then PLL is probably stable.


Ok thanks again for the tips.

I will try bumping vcore up one more notch and try adjusting PLL.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xF5x*
> 
> Ok thanks again for the tips.
> I will try bumping vcore up one more notch and try adjusting PLL.


Good luck! And also, you sig rig parts are a little messed up. Your have no CPU category and your Motherboard is showing i5 2500K.


----------



## Kujakape

Hello!

Im not sure if this is the right place to ask help overclocking but atleast seems like you guys on this thread know what your doing so cba making new thread about it. Overclocking is pretty new thing for me and im going to overclock my i5 2500K and i was wondering if you guys could share some help & tips with it. Added my gaming rig trought rigbuilder so you should see my computer there but if it doesnt show up heres little info: i5 2500K with Coolink Corator DS, Asrock z68 Pro 3, 16GB 1333MHZ Kingston RAM, Corsair HX650W, Asus GTX 590. Thank you already!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kujakape*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Im not sure if this is the right place to ask help overclocking but atleast seems like you guys on this thread know what your doing so cba making new thread about it. Overclocking is pretty new thing for me and im going to overclock my i5 2500K and i was wondering if you guys could share some help & tips with it. Added my gaming rig trought rigbuilder so you should see my computer there but if it doesnt show up heres little info: i5 2500K with Coolink Corator DS, Asrock z68 Pro 3, 16GB 1333MHZ Kingston RAM, Corsair HX650W, Asus GTX 590. Thank you already!


If you read the first post in this thread carefully and check out all of the clickable links, you'll have most of your questions answered!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kujakape*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Im not sure if this is the right place to ask help overclocking but atleast seems like you guys on this thread know what your doing so cba making new thread about it. Overclocking is pretty new thing for me and im going to overclock my i5 2500K and i was wondering if you guys could share some help & tips with it. Added my gaming rig trought rigbuilder so you should see my computer there but if it doesnt show up heres little info: i5 2500K with Coolink Corator DS, Asrock z68 Pro 3, 16GB 1333MHZ Kingston RAM, Corsair HX650W, Asus GTX 590. Thank you already!


Firstly welcome to OCN, secondly your rig is showing up fine in your sig. Have you had a chance to take a look at the guides posted in the first post of this thread? I think that would be a great place to start.


----------



## Twistacles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> @ xF5X In a nutshell here is what I have learned for Asus P or Z68 Board settings...
> -Set multi to desired OC
> -Set RAM to 1600 (manually)
> -Leave RAM settings/timings to auto or defaults.
> -Load Line Calibration to Medium/High for a 4.6 OC
> -Use offset voltage to target your desired load voltage
> -Use additional turbo voltage setting to fine tune your load vcore
> -350 for fixed VRM frequency
> -C3 and C6 Disabled
> -Set PLL to lowest possible while stable (1.5-1.7 typically)
> -Spread Spectrum Enabled with Bclck set to 100.0
> Everything else left on defualts. Did I miss anything for a TLDR overclock?


Thx for the info.

If my cpu does 4.6ghz with auto everything, does that mean it's a good chip or does it not mean anything at all?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles*
> 
> If my cpu does 4.6ghz with auto everything, does that mean it's a good chip or does it not mean anything at all?


It means that you can probably get 4.7 GHz manual with a finely tuned configuration at lower voltages and temperatures than the automatic 4.6 GHz. And with a bit of work, you can probably expect to get 4.8 or 4.9 GHz as well. It's a nice gauge.


----------



## tvvism

so i oc'd my 2600k, mive, h100 cooler.

i auto oc'd to 4.6ghz

how can i push my cpu to full load so i can check the temps?

where do i look for max temp because there are a few that says max in real temp?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles*
> 
> Thx for the info.
> If my cpu does 4.6ghz with auto everything, does that mean it's a good chip or does it not mean anything at all?


A good chip is usually determined by how much voltage it needs to be stable at a given frequency. So a 4.5Ghz chip that needs only 1.25v to be 12 hours stable is a more efficient chip than a 4.5Ghz one that needs 1.35 volts. Granted the user has adjusted all the correct settings in the BIOS.


----------



## AeroZ

Moving from 4.7ghz down to 4.5ghz with super stable setup.


----------



## franz

Here are the BIOS screenies from my 4.8GHz stable post.


----------



## theyedi

I was trying to get it stable at 5 ghz with 1.49v, but my pc just froze. It didn't actually BSOD. Does that mean it's close to being stable?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> I was trying to get it stable at 5 ghz with 1.49v, but my pc just froze. It didn't actually BSOD. Does that mean it's close to being stable?


No, that's pretty much on par with a BSOD. 1.49 volts is a lot for 5.0Ghz. Are you freezing while idle or running a stress test?


----------



## theyedi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> No, that's pretty much on par with a BSOD. 1.49 volts is a lot for 5.0Ghz. Are you freezing while idle or running a stress test?


20 mins into stress testing. I guess I have a pretty bad chip.

4.5 stable @ 1.32
4.8 stable @ 1.475
I got 4.9 to run for 1hr 20 mins twice before crashing @ 1.48, so guessing I need like 1.5v to be stable at 4.9. I was just seeing if maybe it'll be more stable at 5.0 than 4.9.

I've used the same settings on other voltages for all of these tests, not sure if tweaking some would allow me to drop my vcore
PCH: 1.12
VTT: 1.12
PLL: 1.86

I have to decide if I'm okay with 1.475 for 24/7, but seeing as how a bunch of people here have been running similar voltage for almost a year, I guess it's fine


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> 20 mins into stress testing. I guess I have a pretty bad chip.
> 4.5 stable @ 1.32
> 4.8 stable @ 1.475
> I got 4.9 to run for 1hr 20 mins twice before crashing @ 1.48, so guessing I need like 1.5v to be stable at 4.9. I was just seeing if maybe it'll be more stable at 5.0 than 4.9.
> I've used the same settings on other voltages for all of these tests, not sure if tweaking some would allow me to drop my vcore
> PCH: 1.12
> VTT: 1.12
> PLL: 1.86
> I have to decide if I'm okay with 1.475 for 24/7, but seeing as how a bunch of people here have been running similar voltage for almost a year, I guess it's fine


I wouldn't call that a horrible chip. It's about average to be honest. 4.5 @ 1.32V is normal. Why are you so worried about 5.0? Sure its a nice achievement but your 580 is still your bottleneck even with your CPU clocked as low as 4.0 GHz. Get a nice stable 4.5-4.7 and call it a day.









And get that PLL down some. way too high.


----------



## youpekkad

Hi, as you can see, I have 2500k paired with Asrock pro3 gen3-mobo.

Now, I have been running mild overclock of 4,2ghz pretty much on autosettings (vcore sits around 1,28 at full load) and it has worked fine for 3-4weeks.

So I tried 4,5ghz and upped offset to +0,05v (minimum value my mobo allows me to increase...) and run 1792FFT since I found it is more demanding than 1344. It runs fine first, vcore fluctuates like hell however, for the most part it sits between 1,32 and 1,33 but as soon as it hits 1,304 boom, BSOD and an error code BCcode101 (more vcore). BTW at 4,4ghz it passed 20mins of both runs using same settings, so I am pretty sure that 4,5 would pass too if vcore wouldnt drop so low and would stay at 1,32-1.33v....

Now, is there anything I can do about that vdroop since I DONT have LLC option in my bios?? Anyone else using same board with some sort of success?? Temperatures were around 58-62c btw,


----------



## theyedi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I wouldn't call that a horrible chip. It's about average to be honest. 4.5 @ 1.32V is normal. Why are you so worried about 5.0? Sure its a nice achievement but your 580 is still your bottleneck even with your CPU clocked as low as 4.0 GHz. Get a nice stable 4.5-4.7 and call it a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And get that PLL down some. way too high.


I'm trying to stream Dota 2, and it reduces my ingame FPS. Hoping higher clocks would reduce this


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> I'm trying to stream Dota 2, and it reduces my ingame FPS. Hoping higher clocks would reduce this


that likely has more to do with your graphics card then your cpu. your spending gpu clocks and pci-e bandwidth to copy the framebuffer to ram. used to be much more extreme back in agp days where copying to the host was normal pci speed

I was reviewing the last few pages and i forgot at the time a technique i used back when undervolting my dothan laptops that could come in handy. I dont like playing the chance game to stability ever, more often then not the most importaint work you do will be happening while idle. back on the dothan laptops i had to use a third party speedstep utility to accomplish the undervolt but you can hard code it into the bios now.

set your voltage to fixed and dial in your 'goal' voltage and manually set the all cores multiplier to 16, and then run your stress test. errors are less likely to happen while idle because your cpu isnt doing anything... too bad windows is a bastard about any little tiny prick of cpu load and it flips the multiplier all the way to max. this effect might be for some of you be masking underlying instability which may be leading to memory corruption

I personally dont see a point given the windows instant transition on load, its better for your oc if you minimize the delta in voltage instead of maximize it. especially as your making a big deal about 1~3 watts

kind of funny that linux has had proper cpu governors since windows 2000 days and microsoft still hasnt figured them out. with the 'conservative' governer it will assuming you started at idle only step the multiplier up one step if the cpu is greater then 95% loaded, and so on, and it will only step it down if its spending a certain amount of time under 20% load. So besides the 10 or so second ramp up time, the linux kernel fishes for the 'fast enough' speed for what you need. Speedstep gives voltages for each multiplier which some of you are seeing with 'auto' voltage

http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/cpu-freq/governors.txt some more reading if you got a linux system, from developer perspective, google can give you the howto on switching governers


----------



## theyedi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> that likely has more to do with your graphics card then your cpu. your spending gpu clocks and pci-e bandwidth to copy the framebuffer to ram. used to be much more extreme back in agp days where copying to the host was normal pci speed


streaming is pretty much all cpu work


----------



## roybiggens

New submission at 4.8Ghz - 19.5hrs
Changed over to a custom water loop from the NH-D14.

I wish I had a tad bit better CPU because I have 1 core that I need to jack up the voltage for. I'll try a 4.9ghz pass if I can stay under 1.5 volts.

Thanks


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> streaming is pretty much all cpu work


then delegate it to a core all on its own, i have yet to see any games that really use more then two cores even at 4.5 ghz, or even 100% of a single core. you need a new streaming program if you cant real time stream unless your encoding 1:1 in pixels in h.264 style in which case you might like the idea of HD vid capture card just for the coprocessor(iirc, some of them were rather fancy processors for hd mpeg4)


----------



## Twistacles

Thanks for the info on this guide. Was able to effortlessly get a stable 4.7 @ 1.375v
Seems 4.8 takes significantly more voltage, though. Couldn't even boot with 1.44


----------



## Nocturin

I haven't read through the 7k posts yet, but I read through the guides though, but I'm still confused about something.

So if I don't want to push more than 500mhz extra, all I really need to do is go through and change the cpu multi to x40-42 and run stability tests, and if it passes I'm good ?

I want turbo to still work, so do I raise the turbo multi per core to the same as cpu multi or leave them at their stock x34-37?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I haven't read through the 7k posts yet, but I read through the guides though, but I'm still confused about something.
> So if I don't want to push more than 500mhz extra, all I really need to do is go through and change the cpu multi to x40-42 and run stability tests, and if it passes I'm good ?
> I want turbo to still work, so do I raise the turbo multi per core to the same as cpu multi or leave them at their stock x34-37?


Overclocking is done strictly through the turbo multiplier so any changes will be made through that. At Idle state the cpu will sit at 1.6 GHz and on demand it will ramp up to whatever you have the turbo multi set at.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Overclocking is done strictly through the turbo multiplier so any changes will be made through that. At Idle state the cpu will sit at 1.6 GHz and on demand it will ramp up to whatever you have the turbo multi set at.


So to confirm, all I need to do is change the multi's and leave everything else alone? I don't want to touch voltage yet.

And do I change the turbo multi's per core or leave them stock, and the cpu multi take precedent?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So to confirm, all I need to do is change the multi's and leave everything else alone? I don't want to touch voltage yet.
> And do I change the turbo multi's per core or leave them stock, and the cpu multi take precedent?


By leaving the voltages alone you mean leave them on auto? If so then sure but don't get crazy on your overclock, the "auto" voltage feature on boards almost always give way too much juice to the processor. My old Intel board gave my cpu 1.4V with an "auto" overclock of only 4.2.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Overclocking is done strictly through the turbo multiplier so any changes will be made through that. At Idle state the cpu will sit at 1.6 GHz and on demand it will ramp up to whatever you have the turbo multi set at.


Not really,

I boot into windows and at 0% cpu usage i'm... 5Ghz. Because i disabled some c states. So it's not strictly got anything to do with turbo boost.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> By leaving the voltages alone you mean leave them on auto? If so then sure but don't get crazy on your overclock, the "auto" voltage feature on boards almost always give way too much juice to the processor. My old Intel board gave my cpu 1.4V with an "auto" overclock of only 4.2.


No change in voltage







. I want to avoid the over-voltage of the auto-oc. The only setting I changed was the multiplier. I want to see how fast it can run on stock voltage, and the lowest voltage it can attain for stock speeds







.

Currently testing prime with a x41 multiplier, there's definately more heat (cpu sits @ 45-50c on stock gigglehurtz)normally. It's at 50-55c now, with a max of 59.. My antec's actually having to make some noise







.
---

After i got into my bios, I saw that I didn't need to edit the turbo multi, sorry for being fiesty







, and thanks for the help!

edit: CPU-z is reading 1.056V right now, that seems too low to be correct?


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> No change in voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I want to avoid the over-voltage of the auto-oc. The only setting I changed was the multiplier. I want to see how fast it can run on stock voltage, and the lowest voltage it can attain for stock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Currently testing prime with a x41 multiplier, there's definately more heat (cpu sits @ 45-50c on stock gigglehurtz)normally. It's at 50-55c now, with a max of 59.. My antec's actually having to make some noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ---
> After i got into my bios, I saw that I didn't need to edit the turbo multi, sorry for being fiesty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and thanks for the help!
> edit: CPU-z is reading 1.056V right now, that seems too low to be correct?


Why would that be incorrect? Your doing a very mild overclock and there's a little vdroop too.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Why would that be incorrect? Your doing a very mild overclock and there's a little vdroop too.


I'm used to seeing higher voltages around OCN, I don't think I've ever seen stock voltage







I always see numbers in the 1.2*v range for low to mid 4s, 1.3*v for high 4.5 to 5.0.

topped out @ 60c with the antec at half-fan speed. I think this is good for now







.

is it possible that I could bring the voltage lower for the this clock speed?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Anyone else with a p67 sabertooth got 5ghz stable my 2600k will run 4800 on just 1.368 but 5ghz seems to need a ton i gave up at 1.43 wonder if any settings i can change to maybe get it stable with less.


----------



## ped5

Hi Munaim1 and all.

I'm trying to go from a super stable state (which usually) means load, to a random bsod free setup (which I think I finally) have, back to on of the cooler, final 24/7 resting place.

After several tweaks and random BSODs after my submission, I had to modify several options:

Had to increase RAM voltage - now at 1.155V
Adjusted more my PLL - move to 1.8V
Disabled C states (my SSD goes faster apparently as well) - did this at the end.
Results are now I'm at random BSOD free and super stable under load, my temps are running hotter... still less than 74C all around, but looking to make it optimized.

*Now I'd like to use this thread, as recommended, as a baseline to finding my sweet spots for PLL, and Vtt (Vccio):*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *Possible way to eliminate 124 when stress testing - Tweaking VCCIO and PLL*
> Read the above thread from page 5, post 45, onwards and use the same method to try and eliminate the 124 error. This is a tedious process and one that requires patience and if you don't have that, then you shouldn't be overclocking!!! It is a great way to find out the potential of your chip and also the sweet spot for it, so be sure to read the above thread.


Since I cannot tell what prevents my BSODs anymore, given it seemed as soon as I changed the Cstates, it worked, so now want to push those voltages back down.

Reading through that, it seems this is the steps you would take if you started from scratch. If I understand correctly... after this person replaced their board (to the same one I had coincidentally):
They held their Vcore to say something just below 1.35v (which was below the chip's optimal).
Kept either PLL or Vtt on auto, and tweaked the other using different boot up reactions, BSODs, and timings.

So the methodical tester in me, really likes this approach. However it's based on the fact that the machine reacted differently with BSODs before they started working on the Vcore. Naturally I have a few questions







:

Would it be best at this point to reset my CMOS and start from scratch?
Is having the Vcore less than what your chip optimal the best way to get a chart like that to see what the different reaction to the system, meaning in my case instead of any BSODs and boot up times change, would I essentially go until I can no longer boot?
Is PLL the easiest one? Just decrease until it no longer boots or lasts the SB killers in P95?
What I really trying to get at is this:
How do I differentiate boot / no-boot from from just stable enough but still having BSODs in my future? I'm thinking the _ONLY_ way to be sure what your sweet spot is, it to take your Vcore slightly below it's optimal, and by using the different reactions from the system that stresses how those two parameters change how far it boots, you can find them.

Otherwise you may find a stable result (which fully boots), but still have a risk of getting random BSODs. Patience I have, what I'm missing is a recommendation on the approach at this point.

Does this make any sense whatsoever?
















Thanks to everyone who has helped. This thread is exceptional, and truly appreciated!


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> [*] Would it be best at this point to reset my CMOS and start from scratch?


Not really as the pll and vccio are adjusted 'last' for minimum voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> [*] Is having the Vcore less than what your chip optimal the best way to get a chart like that to see what the different reaction to the system, meaning in my case instead of any BSODs and boot up times change, would I essentially go until I can no longer boot?


That testing method was more so for people who were borderline stable and were at there personal vcore limit, or looking to drop vcore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> [*] Is PLL the easiest one? Just decrease until it no longer boots or lasts the SB killers in P95?


yup

pll seems to matter more what motherboard you have then cpu, suggesting that it means almost nothing to stability of the oc. my 2500k and 2600k both want only 1.4v on the same mobo, the 2600k seems to be happy with 1.38 but with random bootup and very quick stability issues

i still need to play around with my vccio and dram voltages, i know dram isnt stable at 1.525 but stable at 1.55 and vccio is stable at 1.15 but not 1.12 so its close just need to get around to it


----------



## Martyr82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles*
> 
> Thanks for the info on this guide. Was able to effortlessly get a stable 4.7 @ 1.375v
> Seems 4.8 takes significantly more voltage, though. Couldn't even boot with 1.44


I wholeheartedly agree.

After getting my stock hsf to 4.0 with everything auto and changing only the multi, I moved on to something a little more gamely after ordering an Antec 620 cooler.

Following the instructions of this thread, I quickly found my ideal LLC of 4. At this setting, my BiosVCore, IdleVCore and LoadVCore are almost identical at any setting.

With every voltage set to auto aside VCore and using extreme memory profile II, with all the usual cpu energy savers disabled, I worked my way up from 45X and observed the following stability levels;

For 46X: I can't recall but it was around 1.32 - 1.33 VCore and rock solid.
For 47X: 1.375 BiosVCore - 1.385 IdleVCore - 1.38 LoadVCore. Temps 35 idle 65 Load
For 48X: 1.41 BiosVCore - 1.42 IdleVCore - 1.42 LoadVCore. Temps 35-40 idle ~70 Load.
For 49X: I don't really want to try as I'm sure I would be pushing 1.45+ VCore. Personally I'm after sub 1.40

I do have a question, my BCLK is 100.3 mhz. Do you think this is a problem? How could I lower it? Idealy I want 4.8 and 1.4 LoadVCore MAX. Do you think this is possible with tweaks? If so, what should I look at?

Thanks all.


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> Not really as the pll and vccio are adjusted 'last' for minimum voltage
> That testing method was more so for people who were borderline stable and were at there personal vcore limit, or looking to drop vcore
> yup
> pll seems to matter more what motherboard you have then cpu, suggesting that it means almost nothing to stability of the oc. my 2500k and 2600k both want only 1.4v on the same mobo, the 2600k seems to be happy with 1.38 but with random bootup and very quick stability issues
> i still need to play around with my vccio and dram voltages, i know dram isnt stable at 1.525 but stable at 1.55 and vccio is stable at 1.15 but not 1.12 so its close just need to get around to it


Thanks ryuji for the quick response.

Ok, clear on the PLL. Will just lower that until I start getting BSODs, boot, or P95 SB killers issues.

I'm almost thinking at going back to my original super stable preset (same as I posted for my submission) and seeing if my problem was only a Cstate issue. Problem is I held on until the last minute thinking it was not related to C states, and then as soon as I changed it... boots loading a fresh windows install (which is when I first found the random BSOD problem) and remains running just fine.

Meanwhile the vccio is still a mystery to me how to find the sweet spot, but will drop that as well if it seems the cstate was the only problem.

Also the PLL overvoltage is only needed if I can't get my rig stable, correct? Meaning if I can't boot, try overvoltage, otherwise leave it off. There's no other advantages to it, like you can lower you PLL or other voltages to get better temps correct?

Thereafter will look at lowering LLC as well maybe using a set turbo voltage to see if that helps with lowering my temps, or at least bring my Vidle up.

Cheers.


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> I will say it is weird that with a 7970 Ubersampling is destroying your FPS. I tried ubersampling in Witcher 2 with my 2x460's and got 6 FPS myself. I feel like Ubersampling is one of those things, kind of like Crysis, where it will really really strain today's GPUs. But seeing as you have a 7970 that is a bit odd....To be honest I was just looking up Ubersampling issues and I found that a lot of people with even 590 GTX + Uber + ultra = 60 FPS...very very strange for your card.


Yeah, it was odd, but I ended up did finding why. Seems it is indeed a driver issue + game issue with the 7970, and not necessarily performance related.

There is a post that show's a "fix" that makes the game playable.
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/975399-/62095701
Apparently when the fix is not applied, it causes the graphics to stutter when running, you get 30-10 fps. With the fix, it simply forces the fps to 20, and seems to make the game playable, however shouldn't be the final fix I hope. Thanks for the comment tho Crabby!

Now on to make my rig random BSoD free with lower temps.


----------



## drizzzzzzzle

New submission at 4.9


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> Thanks ryuji for the quick response.
> Ok, clear on the PLL. Will just lower that until I start getting BSODs, boot, or P95 SB killers issues.
> I'm almost thinking at going back to my original super stable preset (same as I posted for my submission) and seeing if my problem was only a Cstate issue. Problem is I held on until the last minute thinking it was not related to C states, and then as soon as I changed it... boots loading a fresh windows install (which is when I first found the random BSOD problem) and remains running just fine.
> Meanwhile the vccio is still a mystery to me how to find the sweet spot, but will drop that as well if it seems the cstate was the only problem.
> Also the PLL overvoltage is only needed if I can't get my rig stable, correct? Meaning if I can't boot, try overvoltage, otherwise leave it off. There's no other advantages to it, like you can lower you PLL or other voltages to get better temps correct?
> Thereafter will look at lowering LLC as well maybe using a set turbo voltage to see if that helps with lowering my temps, or at least bring my Vidle up.
> Cheers.


Not very scientific of you for testing. usually its the last thing you try, for me a stability issue was literally just the 46x mult








vccio should be fine at stock, or no more then 1.2v, personally the lowest i would go for vccio is stock 1.08v

pll overvoltage is only needed if you cant boot into windows at certain multipliers. you start seeing chips need it at approx 4.6, higher if you got nice chips.


----------



## ilikebeer

Hey,

please add me @ 4.8 stable. Ran 19 hours you can put it down as 12 hour run I guess, custom blend 90% ram used, cooling in sig.












Bios settings:

Multi-48
Vcore (fixed) 1.385v.
LLC Level 1
C3/C6-Disabled
C1E-Disabled
Turbo-Disabled
PLL Overvoltage-Enabled
Spread Spectrum-Disabled.
All other settings at default.

Btw no matter what i try I can't get my sig to say i5 2500k @ ... GHz 24/7.


----------



## pfunkmort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> After i got into my bios, I saw that I didn't need to edit the turbo multi, sorry for being fiesty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and thanks for the help!
> edit: CPU-z is reading 1.056V right now, that seems too low to be correct?


I believe the issue you're having is that CPU-Z doesn't correctly read the voltage on Gigabyte boards. You need another program to read it. It's in the first post...and looking...eastytune6. It's likely to be a higher voltage than the CPU-Z reading.

If I were you, even with the low overclock, I would look into finding a stable voltage that's as low as you can get it, and then setting voltage to offset from auto. As others have stated previously, auto is notorious for overvolting, and by using offset you still get a drop in voltage when you're at idle, only ramping up when your multi increases at load. But to each their own.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Shooting for 5ghz right now! Wish me luck. Got my window open to help keep temps down. 0C outside right now!








Running at 1.456v. This stuff is addicting!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Shooting for 5ghz right now! Wish me luck. Got my window open to help keep temps down. 0C outside right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff is addicting!


Yes it is. I'll be posting some proper validation for 4.7-5.0 soon. I'm going to get a Rasa water cooling kit. Once I have it installed and a 24/7 OC fully refined and stable I'll post some validation Its horribly addictive.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Yes it is. I'll be posting some proper validation for 4.7-5.0 soon. I'm going to get a Rasa water cooling kit. Once I have it installed and a 24/7 OC fully refined and stable I'll post some validation Its horribly addictive.


Eh! I'm giving it a shot on my Silver Arrow! If there is a air cooler that can do it, this is it!!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Eh! I'm giving it a shot on my Silver Arrow! If there is a air cooler that can do it, this is it!!


I flirt with 5.0 with a silver arrow. It will do it Temps are warmer than I want to see though..going water lol. I don't like hitting upper 70c durring stress test in a 70f room though lol.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> I flirt with 5.0 with a silver arrow. It will do it Temps are warmer than I want to see though..going water lol. I don't like hitting upper 70c durring stress test in a 70f room though lol.


If I can keep it 80c and under during prime, I'll be happy. I won't get anywhere near that during normal use!
At 4.8, during encoding it never goes higher than 60C.


----------



## ilikebeer

The silver arrow can handle 5GHz and ivy bridge and .....................

The limit isn't heat, it is voltage now. Die shrinks = less heat and less voltage.

2 years from now it'll 15nm die and max 1v to the cpu, and you can have a 200$ custom water loop, or just have no cooling at all. That is the trend. Water cooling is a dying breed.

I don't say that because i'm too cheap to buy water cooling components. I'm going to have a Kepler or 580 in my rig very very soon. But reality is that sometimes, as tech advances, some companies lose out. Water is one of them. And yes, I will be hated on by everyone who spent money on a neon coloured water system. Sorry in advance.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> The silver arrow can handle 5GHz and ivy bridge and .....................
> The limit isn't heat, it is voltage now. Die shrinks = less heat and less voltage.
> 2 years from now it'll 15nm die and max 1v to the cpu, and you can have a 200$ custom water loop, or just have no cooling at all. That is the trend. Water cooling is a dying breed.
> I don't say that because i'm too cheap to buy water cooling components. I'm going to have a Kepler or 580 in my rig very very soon. But reality is that sometimes, as tech advances, some companies lose out. Water is one of them. And yes, I will be hated on by everyone who spent money on a neon coloured water system. Sorry in advance.


Your wrong, Water wont go anywhere anytime soon. It allow's for more voltage to be used safely. better yet to get those temps on my arrow, I cannot use the TY-140's. They don't flow enough. I have some bog honking san ace 1011's to handle the massive heat load.. Water offer's 2 major things over air, First being you can have higher voltage's, second water cooling can have that massive high voltage and be quieter than air, GPU's benifit the most form water cooling in the noise to temp ratio. Water cooling won't be going anywhere anytime soon lol


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Your wrong, Water wont go anywhere anytime soon. It allow's for more voltage to be used safely. better yet to get those temps on my arrow, I cannot use the TY-140's. They don't flow enough. I have some bog honking san ace 1011's to handle the massive heat load.. Water offer's 2 major things over air, First being you can have higher voltage's, second water cooling can have that massive high voltage and be quieter than air, GPU's benifit the most form water cooling in the noise to temp ratio. Water cooling won't be going anywhere anytime soon lol


I respect your knowledge but have to disagree. 2 years from now water will be L M F A O kind of thing.

Ivy bridge will probably be OC to the max PASSIVELY by Silver arrow or any air cooling like noctua etc. The limit is voltage, not heat. I've looked at the spread sheet for the 5GHz club and the sandy stable club, the top guy is on air. Water does not give you a higher OC, it just gives you less heat. But these chips can handle the heat and every new generation demands less voltage and less heat.

Water is dead < 1 year. Bank on it.

Of course LN2 and extreme methods can push it higher, but there is no differential between air and water that makes water worth the price. For benchmarks of course, it is better to place your mobo on Mars in the shade and see 7GHz. If you want to pay the 2 billion dollar price tag, go ahead.

Not to berate the point, but what is the max STABLE OC anyone ever got from an i5 2500k on water? Was it 5.1 or 5.2? I know it wasn't 6. Air can cool it max 70c at 5GHz.

Where is the guy with the 'water cooled rig' running sandy bridge at 6GHz. Show me and i'll happily quiet down.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I respect your knowledge but have to disagree. 2 years from now water will be L M F A O kind of thing.
> Ivy bridge will probably be OC to the max PASSIVELY by Silver arrow or any air cooling like noctua etc. The limit is voltage, not heat. I've looked at the spread sheet for the 5GHz club and the sandy stable club, the top guy is on air. Water does not give you a higher OC, it just gives you less heat. But these chips can handle the heat and every new generation demands less voltage and less heat.
> Water is dead < 1 year. Bank on it.
> Of course LN2 and extreme methods can push it higher, *but there is no differential between air and water that makes water worth the price*. For benchmarks of course, it is better to place your mobo on Mars in the shade and see 7GHz. If you want to pay the 2 billion dollar price tag, go ahead.
> Not to berate the point, but what is the max STABLE OC anyone ever got from an i5 2500k on water? Was it 5.1 or 5.2? I know it wasn't 6. Air can cool it max 70c at 5GHz.
> Where is the guy with the 'water cooled rig' running sandy bridge at 6GHz. Show me and i'll happily quiet down.


But there is. My air cooler can do the OC I want, but not at an acceptable noise level. Save with my GPU. The air cooler can handle my OC just fine. Problem is where I live it gets HOT in the summer. The only way air cooling can keep up is way to loud for my taste. If I want to keep my clock's and lower the noise I have no choice. I still don't see water cooling going anywhere anytime soon. Beside's it's not like you have to, or have had to ever WC. Its a choice, it never was and never will be mandatory. I'll be the first to say air can keep up, but its also a preference.

Ok, back on subject to stability. lulz

EDIT: cooler hardware lasts longer too.


----------



## kevindd992002

Sorry but I have to agree on ilikebeer on this one. Voltage is the limit in OC provided you have a decent heatsink.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Sorry but I have to agree on ilikebeer on this one. Voltage is the limit in OC provided you have a decent heatsink.


never said that voltage wasn't the limit, I only disagree that water cooling is going to go away in the next few years. It never was "needed" before, yet people still used it. It isn't "needed" now and people use it, it won't be "needed" in the future but people will still do it.


----------



## MooMoo

If its about noise, you should replace your fans then.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> never said that voltage wasn't the limit, I only disagree that water cooling is going to go away in the next few years. It never was "needed" before, yet people still used it. It isn't "needed" now and people use it, it won't be "needed" in the future but people will still do it.


My thoughts are the same with ilikebeer's.


----------



## xF5x

*Please add me*









4.5 running Prime custom for almost 17 hours on manual vcore ( offset will come later ). Now that i got this stable its time to play for a bit and see what i can get out of this chip. I will probably re seat my D-14 as i think i could get temps a little better maybe. Screen shots below along with bios settings. If i forgot anything please let me know!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> If its about noise, you should replace your fans then.


I have, temps get to high for my liking.


----------



## pfunkmort

Well, if the dies are shrinking and they're increasing the max multis, doesn't that just mean it will be possible to OC to like 7 GHz on ivy? Have fun doing that on air. Now or any time soon. While I'll agree that die shrinks and more efficient designs mean lower heat output, there will invariably be a higher end, as long as they unlock the chips, which will benefit from better cooling. The only way that would change is if they made the wiring so small the thing would short out from overvoltage before it got hot enough to matter. Then you COULDN'T overclock it enough to matter. Not saying that can't happen, but I don't think we're so close to that today.


----------



## Nurd52

@coolhandlance; Can you explain how the XMP option in the Asus setup works? I've got the P8Z68 Deluxe Gen 3 and similar amount of G. Skill Ram (see my profile) however I can't get past 4.6.

I'm new to this so I'm looking for pointers. I'd like to get to 4.8 stable, but it's not going to be the end of the world if I don't. I'm happy with the 20 second boot times that the Agility3 gives me even at stock


----------



## Tom Thumb

Well, my quest for 5ghz has fallen short. I got a 124 BSOD after 6hrs @ 1.488v with a high temp of 80C. Ran in the 70-75C range most of the time. I figure one more bump up in volts should do it. Just don't know if I'm up to it. LOL


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I respect your knowledge but have to disagree. 2 years from now water will be L M F A O kind of thing.
> Ivy bridge will probably be OC to the max PASSIVELY by Silver arrow or any air cooling like noctua etc. The limit is voltage, not heat. I've looked at the spread sheet for the 5GHz club and the sandy stable club, the top guy is on air. Water does not give you a higher OC, it just gives you less heat. But these chips can handle the heat and every new generation demands less voltage and less heat.
> Water is dead < 1 year. Bank on it.
> Of course LN2 and extreme methods can push it higher, but there is no differential between air and water that makes water worth the price. For benchmarks of course, it is better to place your mobo on Mars in the shade and see 7GHz. If you want to pay the 2 billion dollar price tag, go ahead.
> Not to berate the point, but what is the max STABLE OC anyone ever got from an i5 2500k on water? Was it 5.1 or 5.2? I know it wasn't 6. Air can cool it max 70c at 5GHz.
> Where is the guy with the 'water cooled rig' running sandy bridge at 6GHz. Show me and i'll happily quiet down.


But you are guessing that the temps cpus will be able to handle wont go down when they keep doing die shrinks they might have to limit the temps cpus can get up to. And water cooling will never die people like to have a high overclock and still have low temps and no noise. On air you cant get a 5ghz overclock and the pc be silent like on water not to mention water can cool gpus at the same time and cut down the noise even more.


----------



## NARF

Hey,

anyone knows how to limit the multiplier in windows?
I would like to see the vcore at which my cpus runs at every multi.
I know its possible because realtemp does something similar with its sensor test, but I haven't found out yet how to do it.
Realtemp even manages to limit it to 800mhz during the test.

Thanks.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> But you are guessing that the temps cpus will be able to handle wont go down when they keep doing die shrinks they might have to limit the temps cpus can get up to. And *water cooling will never die people like to have a high overclock and still have low temps and no noise. On air you cant get a 5ghz overclock and the pc be silent like on water not to mention water can cool gpus at the same time and cut down the noise even more.*


I tryed to tell'em that lol.


----------



## Pitbully

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I respect your knowledge but have to disagree. 2 years from now water will be L M F A O kind of thing.
> Ivy bridge will probably be OC to the max PASSIVELY by Silver arrow or any air cooling like noctua etc. The limit is voltage, not heat. I've looked at the spread sheet for the 5GHz club and the sandy stable club, the top guy is on air. Water does not give you a higher OC, it just gives you less heat. But these chips can handle the heat and every new generation demands less voltage and less heat.
> *Water is dead < 1 year. Bank on it.*
> Of course LN2 and extreme methods can push it higher, but there is no differential between air and water that makes water worth the price. For benchmarks of course, it is better to place your mobo on Mars in the shade and see 7GHz. If you want to pay the 2 billion dollar price tag, go ahead.
> Not to berate the point, but what is the max STABLE OC anyone ever got from an i5 2500k on water? Was it 5.1 or 5.2? I know it wasn't 6. Air can cool it max 70c at 5GHz.
> Where is the guy with the 'water cooled rig' running sandy bridge at 6GHz. Show me and i'll happily quiet down.


What planet are you living on? I'm almost sure that's the dumbest statement I've ever heard on this messageboard. Even Intel is making their own water cooling systems now, because of the heat the 3930x and 3960's produce. In another year or 2, *water will become the standard* with the closed loop systems like the Corsair and Antec. Water is cleaner, cheaper and works better. To get the same performance with air, you need a 2 pound POS hanging off your motherboard and taking up space. Simply put, water conducts heat better then air. They have pretty much reached the end of the technology with air, there have been no new air cooling designs in the last few years. *Liquid cooling WILL become the industry standard within the next 2 years, period.* Go ahead and hang on to your dying technology with your air cooling and please stop with the stupid comments and misinformation about liquid cooling.


----------



## ryuji

I use water to keep my pc nearly inaudible, always have had it that way. The fastest fans i have ever put on my radiator is a panaflo M1A at 7v back when i ran a x2900xt and a presler at 4.5 ghz on a dual 120mm radiator.

yes air can get similar oc's if you dont mind running at 80~90C or with a seriously chilled down room. Try seeing how stable that oc is when the room is at ~28C instead of 10C, also with how fast those fans are running, just how often do you need to clean out your heat sink? last time i maintained my cooling system was after 2 years without even opening the case and actually when i pulled it apart for deep cleaning, there really wasnt anything that really needed it.

Video card cooling is a big winner on water tho, majority of reference video card cooling is in the 50 dB range and on reference cooling runs 80C+ when good water can run it 30C or so, the full coverage blocks are a waste of money tho, perhaps with dual cards not so much however

I sometimes wonder if the headphone nuts for gaming was more so stemmed from having a loud air cooled pc. i find having a really good amplifier and 5.1 audio to be almost an unfair advantage in games, headphones can never do positional like the real thing can

To add to the room temp importance, water does a neat thing air cannot. the difference between 10C and 28C in my room in cpu temps is no more then about 5C on the full load cpu temp. The efficiency of the radiator and water blocks matter more then the room temp... go do similar tests with air cooling and you will note that cpu temp scales with room temp almost 1:1 if not worse

For the future tho, i feel that the importance of the nearly direct die cooling effect of water will increase, not decrease. theres a lot of thermal resistance from the base of a heat sink to the tip of the fins where the most cooling happens, where water cooling brings the fluid within 2 cm of the cpu die, and can afford having 5 lbs of copper spread out over an enormous surface area


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pitbully*
> 
> *Liquid cooling WILL become the industry standard within the next 2 years, period.*


Lol, are you kidding me? It won't become in 2 years, that is just too fast.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Lol, are you kidding me? It won't become in 2 years, that is just too fast.


both AMD and Intel are starting to offer them for their high end chips, will they be used on the low end?Probably not. However AMD and Intel are moving to water, not away. This is good as it will be one less think that you should buy when you first get the chip. The CLC's will offer more out of box overclock headroom than any air-cooler ever packaged with a CPU could dream of. Yes, you could still upgrade from the CLC, but it would make coolers like the hyper 212+ useless for high end buy's. It would be enough for us to push the chip and see what kind of cooler(if any at all) you should buy for what results you want. I think its great marketing..


----------



## ilikebeer

How often is the OP spreadsheet updated.

Don't see any love for beer.


----------



## Pitbully

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Lol, are you kidding me? It won't become in 2 years, that is just too fast.


Intels high end chips already come with NO COOLER for a reason. They reccommend an aftermarket liquid kit or Intels own liquid kit.

Too fast? My first water cooler came in 1996. I don't think that's too fast....Just the last couple years the kits from Antec and Corsair have become more and more popular. You'll see more companies like Zalman, (who have done nothing but air in the past), introduce liquid solutions or they will fall by the wayside. Simply put, the faster the CPU's, the more heat they produce, the shorter the life with more heat. People have been using crap like dry ice, Liquid Nitrogen, and Phase Change cooling for a reason. I wouldn't be surprised to find that in 5 more years some type of phase change cooling becoming cheaper and the standard.


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pitbully*
> 
> Just the last couple years the kits from Antec and Corsair have become more and more popular. You'll see more companies like Zalman, (who have done nothing but air in the past), introduce liquid solutions or they will fall by the wayside.


Google Zalman resorator


----------



## ilikebeer

The only problem is ivy will probably be like max 1.3v for 'safe' usage. So...

Short sell water stocks. It is off topic but really... come on, clearly die shrinks = less max voltage = less heat = whyyyyyyyyyyyyy water.

Is it so hard to understand. Ivy cpu's won't be running 1.4v 24/7. 2 years from now, I bet 1.2v will be the max. Some things in life become redundant as tech advances. One of them was the floppy disk drive.

You are welcome to install a floppy disk drive, but why.

Everyone thinks 'hey this guy just built his first rig and bought air so he's an air lover'. But I would go water if it had an actual advantage. Really, I would take the air cooler out of my rig, place it in a bin, and replace it with some kind of water loop, if I believed there were a performance advantage to be gained.

Thus far the only performance advantages of water are 'it looks cool' and 'it runs quiet'. I can't hear the fans on my air cooler. Even if I put my ear 2 inches away.

It is fundamentally wrong to assume that die shrinks don't come with lower max voltages. Sorry. Hateeeeeee on me but i'm sipping a beer and enjoying predicting what is obviously the future.

Please update the spreadsheet so I can add this club to my sig


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> The only problem is ivy will probably be like max 1.3v for 'safe' usage. So...
> Short sell water stocks. It is off topic but really... come on, clearly die shrinks = less max voltage = less heat = whyyyyyyyyyyyyy water.
> Is it so hard to understand. Ivy cpu's won't be running 1.4v 24/7. 2 years from now, I bet 1.2v will be the max. Some things in life become redundant as tech advances. One of them was the floppy disk drive.
> You are welcome to install a floppy disk drive, but why.
> Everyone thinks 'hey this guy just built his first rig and bought air so he's an air lover'. But I would go water if it had an actual advantage. Really, I would take the air cooler out of my rig, place it in a bin, and replace it with some kind of water loop, if I believed there were a performance advantage to be gained.
> Thus far the only performance advantages of water are 'it looks cool' and 'it runs quiet'. I can't hear the fans on my air cooler. Even if I put my ear 2 inches away.
> It is fundamentally wrong to assume that die shrinks don't come with lower max voltages. Sorry. Hateeeeeee on me but i'm sipping a beer and enjoying predicting what is obviously the future.


but see that is your situation. In my situation the stock silver arrow fans won't cut it. further down the road, even if 1.2v is the MAX safe voltage then with a nice water loop you could be totally silent and 100% full load at ambient or just above. Honestly that great for you if air is all you need. Try folding with 2 CPU's and 4 GPU's and tell me that air is acceptable in the temps vs noise ratio....


----------



## ilikebeer

OK but folding with 2 cpu and 4 gpu. With water that is like 500$ of gear. Each needs a water block right. And folding doesn't stress it as much as prime 95 blend. My ambient temps were 20c+ during my 5GHz run, never hit above 72c. Yea it is great. I agree, it is great.









New air condition for your room would cost less than 500$. BTW, Shanghai gets hotter than Kansas in the summer


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Alright well I will test out all the possible PLL ranges again on this 2600k on the Maximus Gene-z gen3 and see what PLL it likes on that board and if it's different from what I found on the P67 WS Revo board because I know that the sweet spot for this chip on the P67 WS was 1.650v... I'd much rather be GPU overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there it's basically just if unstable add more volts, if still unstable then add more cooling and you can get a pretty decent idea of a stable OC in an afternoon, this stuff takes forever.




Well I finished up my testing the other day. Results weren't as conclusive as I would have liked or as they were on the P67 WS Revo board, that board allowed at least a 10mV reduction in vcore while maintaining stability when I lowered PLL to 1.65v, so that board really performed better at PLL 1.65 with no other changes. With the exact same CPU in a Maximus Gene-z Gen3 My results weren't incredibly conclusive, I had three PLL values that came pretty close to one another 1.687v, 1.625v, and the auto of 1.8v., out of those three values I stuck with the auto setting as I think it was slightly better than the others. I wish I would have found one PLL voltage to be head and shoulders above the rest as I did with the P67 WS Revo and 1.65v, but the only conclusive results I can be sure of is that the same PLL the CPU really liked on the old board offered no such improvement on the new board. So it does look like the PLL is more motherboard dependent than CPU dependent, I'll learn more as I attempt to OC and find the sweet spot for the PLL for this 2700k in the same P67 WS Revo, if it really likes 1.65v on this new CPU then we could definitively say beyond a shadow of a doubt that PLL is motherboard dependent.

Hope this information helps somebody, or at least lends more credence to what munaim1's hypothesis was.


----------



## ilikebeer

Intel editor, please update the OP spreadsheet. I have mild OCD and it is driving me mad. I need to see my name on your banner.









The bottom 3 pixels are missing from my name in the screenshot, but I assure you it is I, ilikebeer.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> OK but folding with 2 cpu and 4 gpu. With water that is like 500$ of gear. Each needs a water block right. And folding doesn't stress it as much as prime 95 blend. My ambient temps were 20c+ during my 5GHz run, never hit above 72c. Yea it is great. I agree, it is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New air condition for your room would cost less than 500$. BTW, Shanghai gets hotter than Kansas in the summer


85f average *room temp* in the summer(as high as 90's last summer)....right now my temps with my voltage top out at about 65-66c on my CPU... but its too loud for my taste's...then my GPU don't even get me started on that thing. Load temps are only 70c but its too loud. Those temps are in a 68f room during winter... I live in an apartment so I cannot upgrade the AC I have..so no its not an option... again you assuming way to much for your own good here. come summer I have two options, spend thousands and move(not happening), turn down my OC and not use all the amazing hardware I have to its fullest because I stuck with air cooling, or move to water, enjoy silence and performance.

EDIT: and my loop will cost $350 or less for my sig rig


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> 85f average *room temp* in the summer(as high as 90's last summer)....right now my temps with my voltage top out at about 65-66c on my CPU... but its too loud for my taste's...then my GPU don't even get me started on that thing. Load temps are only 70c but its too loud. Those temps are in a 68f room during winter... I live in an apartment so I cannot upgrade the AC I have..so no its not an option... again you assuming way to much for your own good here. come summer I have two options, spend thousands and move(not happening), turn down my OC and not use all the amazing hardware I have to its fullest because I stuck with air cooling, or move to water, enjoy silence and performance.
> EDIT: and my loop will cost $350 or less for my sig rig


Ok. For you, water is appropriate. I think I was 12 when I first learnt to admit to being wrong.


----------



## Pitbully

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> The only problem is ivy will probably be like max 1.3v for 'safe' usage. So...
> Short sell water stocks. It is off topic but really... come on, clearly die shrinks = less max voltage = less heat = whyyyyyyyyyyyyy water.
> Is it so hard to understand. Ivy cpu's won't be running 1.4v 24/7. 2 years from now, I bet 1.2v will be the max. Some things in life become redundant as tech advances. One of them was the floppy disk drive.
> You are welcome to install a floppy disk drive, but why.
> Everyone thinks 'hey this guy just built his first rig and bought air so he's an air lover'. But I would go water if it had an actual advantage. Really, I would take the air cooler out of my rig, place it in a bin, and replace it with some kind of water loop, if I believed there were a performance advantage to be gained.
> Thus far the only performance advantages of water are 'it looks cool' and 'it runs quiet'. I can't hear the fans on my air cooler. Even if I put my ear 2 inches away.
> It is fundamentally wrong to assume that die shrinks don't come with lower max voltages. Sorry. Hateeeeeee on me but i'm sipping a beer and enjoying predicting what is obviously the future.
> Please update the spreadsheet so I can add this club to my sig


Your right, they do shrink the dies and lower the voltages. The problem is they also raise the clock speed and increase the number of transistors, so essentially the heat is still there.

In 1997 Intel released the Pentium 2 processor running at 233Mhz. It operated at 1.9-2.1v, was rated at *23.7W*, had 7.5 million transistors and a maximum operating temp of *65C.*

In 2004 Intel released the Pentium 4 processor running at 2.8-3.4Ghz. It operated at 1.25-1.4v, was rated at *89W*, had 125 million transistors and a maximum operating temp of *69C*.

This year Intel released the 3960X running at 3.3-3.9Ghz, It operates at .60-1.35v, is rated at *130W*, has 2.27 billion transistors and a maximum operating temp of *90C.*

See any trend here....


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pitbully*
> 
> Intels high end chips already come with NO COOLER for a reason. They reccommend an aftermarket liquid kit or Intels own liquid kit.
> Too fast? My first water cooler came in 1996. I don't think that's too fast....Just the last couple years the kits from Antec and Corsair have become more and more popular. You'll see more companies like Zalman, (who have done nothing but air in the past), introduce liquid solutions or they will fall by the wayside. Simply put, the faster the CPU's, the more heat they produce, the shorter the life with more heat. People have been using crap like dry ice, Liquid Nitrogen, and Phase Change cooling for a reason. I wouldn't be surprised to find that in 5 more years some type of phase change cooling becoming cheaper and the standard.


They are doing watercooling stuff because IT SELLS. Many air coolers are performing as good as some watercooling kits some cases even better, and watercooling uses fans too. But I still doubt that watercooling will become STANDARD in 2 years. It will obiviously come popular tho. But we'll see, this is going kinda off topic.


----------



## ilikebeer

I will personally go into hibernation once the OP updates the spreadsheet. I'm waiting...


----------



## Xinoxide

I was going for my 12hr stable at 5ghz. My wife turned my HSF off about 2 hours in.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I was going for my 12hr stable at 5ghz. My wife turned my HSF off about 2 hours in.


Thats it? was anything damaged? you can just say that the HSF was shut off after 2 hours....details son!


----------



## Xinoxide

Logs show continuous 98C operation for 3-4 hours. I'm testing it again right now to make sure everything is okay. but I'm scared. :[


----------



## munaim1

Apologies for the delay, I have updated the OP. Thank you all for your patience.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 340 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*












*One other thing, Water vs Air, Safe voltage for sandy and future cpu's are not to be discussed in this thread. Also PLEASE do not make 'statements' through a subjective opinion and turn them into fact, that's not the way it works.
For discussing cooling matter please refer to the cooling section of OCN, if you would like to talk about safe voltages about sandy, just use the ocn search function and you'll find plenty of threads. Regarding future cpu's like ivy, refer to the thread in the sticky section labelled "SB-E and Ivy Bridge discussion thread". Now lets get back on topic.







*

Thank you.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Did anyone ever figure out why the flames don't show with the Sandy Stable sig?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Did anyone ever figure out why the flames don't show with the Sandy Stable sig?


Cheer's thanks for the reminder, unfortunately emoticans and smileys have been removed from sigs. It will show up for those that haven't changed theirs sigs in a while, but those that are inputting it now, it won't show. Don't really understand why OCN would do that, (apparently to keep it clean etc, - same reason why no more colour).


----------



## roldenn

Updating got to 4.9Ghz


----------



## pc-illiterate

hey munaim, can you put me in for 24-25 hrs stable ?
no the realtemp hours isnt showing. i didnt realize i switched it before i took the pic BUT, you can see its from the same 13 hr run i had.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 
> 
> hey munaim, can you put me in for 24-25 hrs stable ?
> no the realtemp hours isnt showing. i didnt realize i switched it before i took the pic BUT, you can see its from the same 13 hr run i had.


To dispose of doubt, i can see that the last FFT complete is 25 hours after workers started.


----------



## AllDay028

First time poster. I built my first computer six months ago, now I want to OC it. I'll be posting in this thread hopefully sometime in the next week to get on the list.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllDay028*
> 
> First time poster. I built my first computer six months ago, now I want to OC it. I'll be posting in this thread hopefully sometime in the next week to get on the list.


Welcome! Don't forget to create a sig rig so we can easily see what you've got.









Edit: Don't worry if you don't see it right away, it takes a while to update.


----------



## NARF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NARF*
> 
> Hey,
> anyone knows how to limit the multiplier in windows?
> I would like to see the vcore at which my cpus runs at every multi.
> I know its possible because realtemp does something similar with its sensor test, but I haven't found out yet how to do it.
> Realtemp even manages to limit it to 800mhz during the test.
> Thanks.


BUMP.


----------



## Nick2253

I have an interesting issue, and I was wondering if anyone else here has experienced anything like it.

I was playing Arkham City on Saturday during the day (it was a little hotter outside than normal), and I noticed that my CPU temps were a bit hotter than normal. My load temp was somewhere in the 55-60C range (normally in the 45-50C range). I figured that it was probably due to the hotter weather outside, so I payed it no mind. About an hour later (continuously playing that whole time), I got a 124 BSOD. I figured, whatevs, some random error, rebooted and went back to playing. About 15 more minutes of playing, and WHAM, another 124 BSOD. In the interest of sanity, I opened my window to get some more air in and stopped playing for about an hour. I came back, started playing again, and even though load temps weren't any better, I have had no more problems.

When I first set up the OC, I tested the computer for 14 hours stable, so I'm pretty sure I'm solid. Did I just beat the odds and get two random BSOD in a row (I know munaim has said that the occasional BSOD doesn't indicate instability, but two in a row?), or could my OC be either unstable or degrading (I'm at 1.488V, if it matters)?

Does anyone have any experience and/or advice with this sort of thing?


----------



## AllDay028

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Welcome! Don't forget to create a sig rig so we can easily see what you've got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Don't worry if you don't see it right away, it takes a while to update.


Thanks, I just updated it. Though it might change because I was considering upgrading the ram from 4 to 8 and getting another 6950 and crossfiring them this week as well.


----------



## AllDay028

When I ran prime95 blend it only used about 50% of my RAM. Should I run it custom or is that fine? And if I run it custom what should I change in the torture test settings?


----------



## Nick2253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllDay028*
> 
> When I ran prime95 blend it only used about 50% of my RAM. Should I run it custom or is that fine? And if I run it custom what should I change in the torture test settings?


Like the OP says, you only need to run custom if you plan on using more than that. But if you want to run custom, then you just have to change the amount of RAM being used. That's the "Memory to use" slot. For example, I used 6500MB of memory for my 8GB system.


----------



## AllDay028

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253*
> 
> Like the OP says, you only need to run custom if you plan on using more than that. But if you want to run custom, then you just have to change the amount of RAM being used. That's the "Memory to use" slot. For example, I used 6500MB of memory for my 8GB system.


Alright, I was confused about the quote about using 80-90% of your RAM. I just ran it custom without changing any of the other settings at 6500 for my 8gb. I'm testing 4.6 right now at 1.32v so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253*
> 
> I have an interesting issue, and I was wondering if anyone else here has experienced anything like it.
> 
> I was playing Arkham City on Saturday during the day (it was a little hotter outside than normal), and I noticed that my CPU temps were a bit hotter than normal. My load temp was somewhere in the 55-60C range (normally in the 45-50C range). I figured that it was probably due to the hotter weather outside, so I payed it no mind. About an hour later (continuously playing that whole time), I got a 124 BSOD. I figured, whatevs, some random error, rebooted and went back to playing. About 15 more minutes of playing, and WHAM, another 124 BSOD. In the interest of sanity, I opened my window to get some more air in and stopped playing for about an hour. I came back, started playing again, and even though load temps weren't any better, I have had no more problems.
> 
> When I first set up the OC, I tested the computer for 14 hours stable, so I'm pretty sure I'm solid. Did I just beat the odds and get two random BSOD in a row (I know munaim has said that the occasional BSOD doesn't indicate instability, but two in a row?), or could my OC be either unstable or degrading (I'm at 1.488V, if it matters)?
> 
> Does anyone have any experience and/or advice with this sort of thing?


It's entirely possible that Batman: Arkham City loads your system memory and GPU in such a way that introduces instability into your system that wasn't there in P95 stress testing.

It's also possible that your stability is not necessarily CPU temperature related, but controller temperature related. In other words, your OC was stable in lower ambient temperature situations but at higher ambient temperatures your memory controller gets too hot and causes the BSOD.

If you have this happen often when placing Batman: A.C. then I'd suggest that you use the game as your stress test and tweak your OC to be Batman: A.C. stable as well as Prime95 stable.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roldenn*
> 
> Updating got to 4.9Ghz


Nice voltage. Mind if I ask what bios settings you are using? We running the same bios.


----------



## roybiggens

Munaim,

One last update at 4.9Ghz. I don't think 5.0Ghz is possible with this chip due to voltage but I may give it a shot anyway. Thanks for all the work you've put into maintaining this thread. I initially felt like 4.5 or maybe 4.6 was the limit for this particular CPU, but due to the info here, I managed to get 4.9!!


----------



## roldenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Nice voltage. Mind if I ask what bios settings you are using? We running the same bios.


Here ya go


----------



## Nick2253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> It's entirely possible that Batman: Arkham City loads your system memory and GPU in such a way that introduces instability into your system that wasn't there in P95 stress testing.
> 
> It's also possible that your stability is not necessarily CPU temperature related, but _controller_ temperature related. In other words, your OC was stable in lower ambient temperature situations but at higher ambient temperatures your memory controller gets too hot and causes the BSOD.
> 
> If you have this happen often when placing Batman: A.C. then I'd suggest that you use _the game_ as your stress test and tweak your OC to be Batman: A.C. stable as well as Prime95 stable.


That's a great thought about the memory controller. It had never even occurred to me.

I'm thinking that this was a random one-off issue, because I've been playing more AC lately, and I haven't had a problem. In fact, I've put in some 18 hours according to steam, and those two BSOD were my only BSOD. However, that was the only time (that I recall) that the temperatures were up that high.

In the interests of science







I think I will try upping my ambient temperature (plug-in heater for the win), and see if I can replicate the problem. Assuming I can, what do you suggest for fixing it? Should I increase/decrease my VCCIO/VCCSA voltages?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> It's entirely possible that Batman: Arkham City loads your system memory and GPU in such a way that introduces instability into your system that wasn't there in P95 stress testing.
> 
> It's also possible that your stability is not necessarily CPU temperature related, but _controller_ temperature related. In other words, your OC was stable in lower ambient temperature situations but at higher ambient temperatures your memory controller gets too hot and causes the BSOD.
> 
> If you have this happen often when placing Batman: A.C. then I'd suggest that you use _the game_ as your stress test and tweak your OC to be Batman: A.C. stable as well as Prime95 stable.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great thought about the memory controller. It had never even occurred to me.
> 
> I'm thinking that this was a random one-off issue, because I've been playing more AC lately, and I haven't had a problem. In fact, I've put in some 18 hours according to steam, and those two BSOD were my only BSOD. However, that was the only time (that I recall) that the temperatures were up that high.
> 
> In the interests of science
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will try upping my ambient temperature (plug-in heater for the win), and see if I can replicate the problem. Assuming I can, what do you suggest for fixing it? Should I increase/decrease my VCCIO/VCCSA voltages?
Click to expand...

Decreasing the VCCIO will likely cause more instablity, rather than reduce instability. As frequency increases, voltage needed increases and incidental heat increases. I was hypothesizing that you were operating on the ragged edge of stability for your system and that the game is stressing things slightly differently than stability tests and that combined with the ambient temperature that may have been the cause of the problem. The ambient temperature experiment with a space heater is a good idea if you want to eliminate that as a variable. If you get the ambient up to around 32C or so and your system doesn't crash under the same load conditions, then you can chalk it up as a fluke. If you get consistent crashes, then you'll know that it's heat related.

Changing VCCSA is not recommended. That's your system agent voltage and everything that I've ever read suggests that monkeying with VCCSA is a bad idea.

To reduce overall motherboard temperatures, such as on passively cooled controllers, you can either install more case fans, perform a case-mod to change case airflow, change case fan profiles for more air flow at lower temperatures, or install chipset fans. All four options will increase airflow over your various controllers and chipsets and *if* the higher ambient temperature turns out to be the culprit, these are ways that you can decrease temperatures without changing any significant BIOS settings.

If you are interested in reducing overall heat in the system with BIOS changes, you can reduce your PLL voltage to the minimum amount needed to get the system to boot and then increase it by one increment and leave it there. In most people's experience (mine included) this did not affect system stability at all but reduced temperatures measurably. You can also verify that you are using a manual setting for VRM frequency, with a fixed frequency of 350 kHz and no more than that.

This could all turn out to be a wild goose chase, but it doesn't hurt to pursue a cooler system. My suspicion though, is that it was ambient temperature related and that it was a controller or VRM circuit throwing the errors, as your CPU temperatures were most likely close enough to your stress test values to be a non-issue.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Can I join?


----------



## AllDay028

Took me a day or two to get past a rounding error but this is what I got. I want to push a bit farther but i'm worried about those temps.


----------



## pc-illiterate

hoping i can find some help. i am thoroughly puzzled.

i have my llc set to high. in ibt my voltage drops to 1.320v up to 1.336v
i get 120 avg gflops at 123 avg seconds

i drop my llc to med and my voltage drops to 1.288v up to 1.304v
i get 123.5 avg gflops at 118 seconds ( i think it was)

so should i be using med llc if its stable ? i have no idea which is cooler and i know only that the high llc is stable. im going to run the med llc tonight


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> hoping i can find some help. i am thoroughly puzzled.
> 
> i have my llc set to high. in ibt my voltage drops to 1.320v up to 1.336v
> i get 120 avg gflops at 123 avg seconds
> 
> i drop my llc to med and my voltage drops to 1.288v up to 1.304v
> i get 123.5 avg gflops at 118 seconds ( i think it was)
> 
> so should i be using med llc if its stable ? i have no idea which is cooler and i know only that the high llc is stable. im going to run the med llc tonight


Ummmm don't have much experience with IBT. To determine the correct level of LLC, set voltage to manual, and check what it is under load, the less vdroop the better and so you should be changing the LLC level to determine that. From there you work on stability and finally onto Offset voltage. I suggest you try Prime95 custom blend.

Apologies for the delay, but I've finally updated the spreadsheet.









Thank you all for participating.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 340 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## soul801

Can you Add me!


----------



## samwiches

soul801, nice job. Low volts are cool.

Here what mine looks like right now---starting to get warm:

5.0GHz 1.35v


At 4.8GHz and 1.30v it peaked at only 71C, so I dunno. If anyone wants to see my settings and give me some pointers, thanks. I will try for a top spot anyway, no matter the temps. ;I


----------



## munaim1

Will update spreadsheet later on tonight.

@ samwiches

you do know you ain't utilizing AVX right? Download the latest IBT from here and make sure you have SP1 (service pack 1) installed. Just a word of warning, watch those temps rocket


----------



## samwiches

Oh, maybe I spoke too soon then?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllDay028*
> 
> Took me a day or two to get past a rounding error but this is what I got. I want to push a bit farther but i'm worried about those temps.


First disable spread spectrum in the BIOS to get that bclk at an even 100.0. And my personal limit with air is 4.7GHz for 24.7 use, but your temps aren't anything to freak out about so far. I'd say you can make 4.8 if you only have to give 1.4v or less.


----------



## Jonnykiv

I am a bit concerned about my overclock. All I want is to hit 4.5Ghz stable and I have done that by just increasing the multi to 45x. However when I run a small-fft of Prime95 my temps jump from 32 straight upto 65 and gradually climb upto 70. Is this normal, or should I get a better cpu cooler. Currently using a Corsair H60, not the best I know. Also my voltage seems to jump to 1.440v when running at full pelt.

Any handy tips?


----------



## MooMoo

You are fine with that 70c. Use your money to get something else.


----------



## Jonnykiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> You are fine with that 70c. Use your money to get something else.


Any good suggestions for a CPU cooler? I can send this to H60 to my 775 rig.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonnykiv*
> 
> Any good suggestions for a CPU cooler? I can send this to H60 to my 775 rig.


If you liked the H60, i would recommend the h80 or H100. I have both and they are amazing! my temps are 55-60c 100% load


----------



## Jonnykiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> If you liked the H60, i would recommend the h80 or H100. I have both and they are amazing! my temps are 55-60c 100% load


Mine currently hit 54c tops when gaming.


----------



## Nick2253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Decreasing the VCCIO will likely cause more instablity, rather than reduce instability. As frequency increases, voltage needed increases and incidental heat increases. I was hypothesizing that you were operating on the ragged edge of stability for your system and that the game is stressing things slightly differently than stability tests and that combined with the ambient temperature that may have been the cause of the problem. The ambient temperature experiment with a space heater is a good idea if you want to eliminate that as a variable. If you get the ambient up to around 32C or so and your system doesn't crash under the same load conditions, then you can chalk it up as a fluke. If you get consistent crashes, then you'll know that it's heat related.
> 
> Changing VCCSA is not recommended. That's your system agent voltage and everything that I've ever read suggests that monkeying with VCCSA is a bad idea.
> 
> To reduce overall motherboard temperatures, such as on passively cooled controllers, you can either install more case fans, perform a case-mod to change case airflow, change case fan profiles for more air flow at lower temperatures, or install chipset fans. All four options will increase airflow over your various controllers and chipsets and *if* the higher ambient temperature turns out to be the culprit, these are ways that you can decrease temperatures without changing any significant BIOS settings.
> 
> If you are interested in reducing overall heat in the system with BIOS changes, you can reduce your PLL voltage to the minimum amount needed to get the system to boot and then increase it by one increment and leave it there. In most people's experience (mine included) this did not affect system stability at all but reduced temperatures measurably. You can also verify that you are using a manual setting for VRM frequency, with a fixed frequency of 350 kHz and no more than that.
> 
> This could all turn out to be a wild goose chase, but it doesn't hurt to pursue a cooler system. My suspicion though, is that it was ambient temperature related and that it was a controller or VRM circuit throwing the errors, as your CPU temperatures were most likely close enough to your stress test values to be a non-issue.


I'm getting BSODs with other games now (even late at night), so I think my problem is more than temperature related.

In my experience with my OC, my processor is very picky about VCCIO voltages and PLL voltages. I was literally getting BSOD after 2-5 hours of P95 with most PLL voltage values, until I stubbled across 1.6125V, and now I can make P95 stable for 12+ hours. I was having problems booting reliably with a VCCIO voltage under 1.15, so I wonder if upping that a notch will help stability. I'll have to try it tonight.

Thanks for the help. It's nice to have someone to sound off ideas with.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonnykiv*
> 
> Mine currently hit 54c tops when gaming.


At 4.5ghz?


----------



## AllDay028

Ok cool, I just put in my second 6950 (like 30 minutes ago) so i'm worried temps will go up a bit. But i'm also going to put the second fan on the 212+ when it gets here tomorrow or friday. But It also looks like my 4.7 will be stable at 1.36v and 72-73c with a few early tests but i'll have to do the 12 hour test later this week.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonnykiv*
> 
> Any good suggestions for a CPU cooler? I can send this to H60 to my 775 rig.


I ment, use your money to something else than cooler, like better hardware. You are just fine with those temps, it wont hit 70c in daily computing. If you are going to OC that more, then I would suggest you to get new cooler.


----------



## AllDay028

Hey, so on my way to 4.8 ghz I upped the voltage to 1.38. Once I did that windows wouldn't load till I got back down to 1.36 in bios. Any idea what to do for this?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllDay028*
> 
> Hey, so on my way to 4.8 ghz I upped the voltage to 1.38. Once I did that windows wouldn't load till I got back down to 1.36 in bios. Any idea what to do for this?


Might need a higher voltage. Or else you hit you hit your cpu limit


----------



## Silvaren

Hello everyone..

I want to overclock my cpu but i have a few questions. I checked o.c guide on the first page and i have a few questions.

Is it better to go for highest oc first ? ( I want 5.0 ghz ) Or is it better to start from 4.5 ghz ? Does it matters ?

What voltage should i start with to hit 5.0 ghz ?

Whats the difference between giving specific numbers to VCCSA, VCCIO and PLL Voltage and putting them on auto ?

Thank you.


----------



## AllDay028

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Hello everyone..
> I want to overclock my cpu but i have a few questions. I checked o.c guide on the first page and i have a few questions.
> Is it better to go for highest oc first ? ( I want 5.0 ghz ) Or is it better to start from 4.5 ghz ? Does it matters ?
> What voltage should i start with to hit 5.0 ghz ?
> Whats the difference between giving specific numbers to VCCSA, VCCIO and PLL Voltage and putting them on auto ?
> Thank you.


You can't just put in 5 on the multiplier and a random large number in the voltage and hope everything goes alright. You need to move up slowly and safely changing the voltage and multiplier as you go. Make sure each step is stable as you go. It's a process that takes time.


----------



## Twistacles

Hey all,

I've been running 4.7 @ 1.39v.

I've been able to run 4.8 @ 1.415 but it will shut down randomly, sometimes. On air is it advisable to go above that? it could probably be stable in the 1.425/1.435 range?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles*
> 
> Hey all,
> I've been running 4.7 @ 1.39v.
> 
> I've been able to run 4.8 @ 1.415 but it will shut down randomly, sometimes. On air is it advisable to go above that? it could probably be stable in the 1.425/1.435 range?


In my opinion, if your temps are fine...then why not go higher? Try it out and see what you get.


----------



## theking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Seems like PLL voltage does make a difference. He could be right in saying error 124 could correspond to PLL voltage as oposed to VTT (VCCIO) and vcore. This is a good find.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again:
> Yet more proof that, reducing PLL voltage is the way forward for getting the system stable, however he couldnt get it stable for the 1792FFT without a small PLL voltage bump to 1.70625v:
> My advice play around with the PLL voltage from 1.7v and you should be good. Note I've dropped the PLO to 1.55 and all is well, I recommend testing it from 1.4 and slowly go up, by small increments.


Just noting one more OC (mine) that benefited from a PLL voltage of 1.7v - really has helped me stay stable at 4.8..

_tweaking some more before i submit my OC_


----------



## Merestone

Just upgraded to a 2700k and H100. Temps are slightly higher than I would like, but overall I am happy with the results


----------



## Silvaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Whats the difference between giving specific numbers to VCCSA, VCCIO and PLL Voltage and putting them on auto ?


Can anyone answer this please ?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Can anyone answer this please ?


You can change the voltages?







Or are you asking why someone would change them? If so, there is lot of reading, like first page.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Whats the difference between giving specific numbers to VCCSA, VCCIO and PLL Voltage and putting them on auto ?
> Thank you.


You could write a rather large essay on that question... A quick and dirty answer is that on auto the voltage's are not optimum. They ware what ever is programmed as a "default" If you want to overclock you don't *need* to mess with them. But you can push your OC further and optamize is better by manually inputting those settings and finding what your system like's at a given clock speed.


----------



## ilikebeer

Two slighly off-topic questions:

Is it ok for the vcore to jump around by 0.02 to 0.03v very second or so (looking at cpu-z). I think think it's because of my LLC setting in the bios being set to ultra high. I know the cpu vcore changes like a million times a second by minute amounts but that's quite alot of jumping around and it happens at idle or 100% load.

Secondly, just started to fold on it whenever not using it. Using 100% of all 4 cores. Is it bad for the cpu to be constantly at 100% usage for months on end? Temps not going above 60c.

Thanks.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Two slighly off-topic questions:
> Is it ok for the vcore to jump around by 0.02 to 0.03v very second or so (looking at cpu-z). I think think it's because of my LLC setting in the bios being set to ultra high. I know the cpu vcore changes like a million times a second by minute amounts but that's quite alot of jumping around and it happens at idle or 100% load.
> Secondly, just started to fold on it whenever not using it. Using 100% of all 4 cores. *Is it bad for the cpu to be constantly at 100% usage for months on end? Temps not going above 60c.*
> Thanks.


no, as long as your clock is stable, temps are good and your not using a silly amount of voltage it will be just fine.


----------



## rdasch3

Haven't posted here in a while, but I am about to get a new cooler for my cpu to get the temps down. I probably wont mess with the overclock anymore but if I find time I will run prime again and see if I can get an updated submission in, and hopefully I don't have the after effects bsod that some overclockers get with their chips, that would suck.


----------



## Silvaren

hello everyone i am trying to achieve 4.8 i learned a lot of things so far but i got a problem right now. I found Phase Control but i cant find Duty Control on this mobo. I checked every place but i couldnt find it.

Can anyone help me with that ?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> hello everyone i am trying to achieve 4.8 i learned a lot of things so far but i got a problem right now. I found Phase Control but i cant find Duty Control on this mobo. I checked every place but i couldnt find it.
> 
> Can anyone help me with that ?


here are my BIOS settings, it may help but remember the voltage requirement will be different for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> After many requests, here are my settings for this particular chip (2500k) - 1.440/1.448v 5GHZ on M4E with new 2105 BIOS:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Maximus IV Extreme 2105 BIOS - 2500k @ 5GHZ


----------



## Silvaren

Oh thank you :







you are my hero Munaim !


----------



## Silvaren

Btw i have a question. Munaim my 2nd core is always and always 6 celcius higher than others. Is this normal ? What can cause this ?

Right now it is on test with 1.355 v 4.8 ghz min temps: 38-37-33-35 max temps: 66-72-67-65


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Btw i have a question. Munaim my 2nd core is always and always 6 celcius higher than others. Is this normal ? What can cause this ?
> 
> Right now it is on test with 1.355 v 4.8 ghz min temps: 38-37-33-35 max temps: 66-72-67-65


perfectly normal, mine is around 8-10c apart, tried reseating but it's the same. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Badness

SANDYSTABLE.png 192k .png file

Badness
4700.86
1.352v
12 hours
51-58-59-53
Silver Arrow
2500k
8 GB 1866

The Silver Arrow is amazing. I had a horrible ambient, and I still didn't get past 60 degrees


----------



## pc-illiterate

hey munaim, im guessing you like the new bios ? any problems from anyone yet ?
i'd like to update but i havent had any issues yet. would be nice if i could drop my voltage. you use a lot less now. how far have you dropped ? didnt you need something like 1.48v or more to get your 5ghz ?


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> SANDYSTABLE.png 192k .png file
> 
> Badness
> 4700.86
> 1.352v
> 12 hours
> 51-58-59-53
> Silver Arrow
> 2500k
> 8 GB 1866
> 
> The Silver Arrow is amazing. I had a horrible ambient, and I still didn't get past 60 degrees


Well, you are showing 2300RPM on your fan(s). What are they?


----------



## pc-illiterate

i wouldnt trust hwmonitor either. its only somewhat close to what realtemp says.


----------



## vicjalan

Can I join the club?









any other 2550Ks out there?











Everything else is on auto..


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Well, you are showing 2300RPM on your fan(s). What are they?


Cooler master Xtraflo! That's the one it is reading anyway. I used to have a CM V6 (non-GT), which is how I acquired that fan. I also have a gentle typhoon hooked up to it.


----------



## samwiches

I tried out my Havik with 1800RPM Tri Cools from this case. They actually perform a bit worse than the 1200RPM stock fans despite having obviously higher flow.

Some Enermax T.B. Silence 140's are waiting at home today. No idea what they're like but they have good specs listed. I might even try to put together a shroud cause AVX LinX is seriously puttin it to my chip.. like 97C within 5 SECONDS ***fff.

EDIT: Aw hell. Now I see that fan's airflow is listed in meters.. I thought I was getting 77CFM..


----------



## Silvaren

after 1344 1792 tests before i went to bed i decided to put pc on 12h run. i woke up during the night to check it and pc was on but it didnt respond. so what can cause freezing ? what should i do ?


----------



## Silvaren

I increased vcore to 1.380v for 4.8ghz and had bsod 124 after 5 hours ***









going for 1.385v now


----------



## mat311

Here is my submission.



I will edit with bios template later.
I just an issue with my ram (gskill eco cl7), couldn't boot with any voltage lower than 1.5v (stock is 1.35v)


----------



## DreadPirateBOB

I haven't had the intestinal fortitude to go as far as 4.8 or 5.0 as of yet. But, here's my current standing!


----------



## Silvaren

6 hours of testing so far without bsod i hope this is it and i found my 4.8ghz stable oc settings


----------



## drizzzzzzzle

Alright, this will be my last submission hit 5.0 with better temps than my 4.9 after adding some fans to the mesh side panel. Gotta thank munaim1 I actually looked over your bios template (while keeping HT enabled) as a guide for this run and I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## samwiches

Munaim, thanks for the all the info---needed 1.625v 1.650v for PLL to pass 4.9 stable. +10 rep.









Is this good?



(Ambient: 19C / 66F)

BIOS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## piranhamoose

*4.5gHz*








cpu v: 1.328v (offset: 0.005v)
cpu pll: 1.69v
llc: regular (0%)
cooling: Noctua NH-D14 with 2x Delta AFC1212D fans
max temps: *58* - *62* - *64* - *60*
10 hrs prime95 blend stable


----------



## Silvaren

running prime for 10h 45 minutes so far and 1h 15minutes to go..... if it fails after this point i am gonna destroy my pc


----------



## Silvaren

Here is my 13 hours prime run



4.8 ghz | 1.385 V | Corsair H 100 with Cougar Vortex 120mm x 4 (Push-Pull)

I might be able to reduce voltage for 4.8ghz after a few tweaks even if temperatures are fine. I think they would be around 65 if i didnt forget to turn heat system off, it was at max in other room


----------



## Tom Thumb

Well, I am pissed! I just fell short of a 12hr prime run at 5ghz by 15 mins. Code 124 of course.








Any suggestions?


----------



## kevindd992002

Do we need to change the Turbo setting in the ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3?


----------



## mat311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Do we need to change the Turbo setting in the ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3?


What do you mean by turbo settings ?
You can overclock sandy bridge only using the turbo mode if that's you want to know.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat311*
> 
> What do you mean by turbo settings ?
> You can overclock sandy bridge only using the turbo mode if that's you want to know.


What I mean by Turbo setting is the setting that shadowfax was talking about in some of his posts. I think munaim1 was also not accustomed in using this setting. It is a value that is like Offset but only with a "+" setting.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Do we need to change the Turbo setting in the ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3?


no, not required.

Note to all awaiting entry to spreadsheet / club: apologies I have been quite busy but I will be updated the op very soon









Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Well, I am pissed! I just fell short of a 12hr prime run at 5ghz by 15 mins. Code 124 of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


Try adding a hair to "additional turbo voltage" under CPU power management menu. It lets you add tiny increments of voltage when turbo kicks in opposed to adding another chunk from offset.


----------



## samwiches

I am not seeing additional turbo voltage as an option anywhere. Does it depend on other settings to become available?


----------



## theking

Its under CPU Power Management in AI Tweaker










I previously had that voltage in my offset, but since it wasn't necessary to add that much voltage at idle, I moved it from the offset to Turbo Voltage. I can probably reduce it slightly as I have been upping the core in attempts to get rid of a random 124 bsod.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I am not seeing additional turbo voltage as an option anywhere. Does it depend on other settings to become available?


If you upgraded your BIOS or have anything other than the original BIOS additional turbo voltage option disappears. Try upgrading to the most recent BIOS or rolling back to the original.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Try adding a hair to "additional turbo voltage" under CPU power management menu. It lets you add tiny increments of voltage when turbo kicks in opposed to adding another chunk from offset.


Thanks, that will be my next move if my current run doesn't work. Dropped the PLL a notch. Upped it 2 notches on my last run, and it only lasted a couple of hours.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> If you upgraded your BIOS or have anything other than the original BIOS additional turbo voltage option disappears. Try upgrading to the most recent BIOS or rolling back to the original.


Honestly I don't remember if I flashed a new BIOS (it's my third board).

I have the most recent: 3201. What do you guys have?


----------



## theking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Honestly I don't remember if I flashed a new BIOS (it's my third board).
> I have the most recent: 3201. What do you guys have?


0402

edit: yeah my bad i didnt notice


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Honestly I don't remember if I flashed a new BIOS (it's my third board).
> I have the most recent: 3201. What do you guys have?


I'm on 0301 (original I think) and I'm never going to update it unless I get Ivy and am required to. Super solid in every single way. Don't fix what isn't broken right.

Edit: Remember theking has a Pro board, we just have gen3's


----------



## Tom Thumb

I see my board has a new bios available. Just came out on Friday. Would have done the update before I started my latest run if I had of know.


----------



## samwiches

EZ Flash won't let me revert to 0301. "Image outdated."


----------



## theking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> EZ Flash won't let me revert to 0301. "Image outdated."


possible reason to do with conflicting B2/B3 versions as noted here..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gullaume*
> Asus tell us that the restriction is to do with the fact that the B2 and B3 versions of the card will have the same BIOS. As of the 1305 versions, the BIOS' have microcode that is specifically for B3 southbridges. The restriction is there to stop the use of B2 microcode on forthcoming B3 cards, by recommendation from Intel.


----------



## samwiches

Now it won't post. I followed some instructions linked from here for reverting to an old version, and it did not go like that thread said it would.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1042186/asus-z68-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-3-9/550#post_16686771

See pg1 for those instructions. (and do not try it)


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Well, there is no way I'm changing BIOS unless they make me. its super stable and glitch's...seems like more problems with the upgraded BIOS.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> no, not required.
> Note to all awaiting entry to spreadsheet / club: apologies I have been quite busy but I will be updated the op very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your patience.


Oops, I meant "Additional Turbo Voltage". Is it recommended to use for OCing?


----------



## munaim1

Appreciate everyone that is taking part in this thread, however, unfortunately some of you are not following the rules that are listed in the OP, therefore before submitting screenshots, I implore you to have a little read first. Nevertheless +rep to all for participating









Thank you.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 350 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*












@Kevin,

no recommendations in regards to that setting. It is an *additional* feature, one that is not required to be altered but still could be if you wish, no preference.


----------



## samwiches

YAHHH TOPS. Munaim and all, thanks again.

Can I try for a second spot? I think 5Ghz 1.35v is possible--goes 8hrs.

I have a question first. What is the difference in the "manual" Phase Control settings? (ex: _*Very Fast*_ vs. _*Extreme*_) I searched the thread but there is nothing coming up that even matches the terms..


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> YAHHH TOPS. Munaim and all, thanks again.
> Can I try for a second spot? I think 5Ghz 1.35v is possible--goes 8hrs.
> I have a question first. What is the difference in the "manual" Phase Control settings? (ex: _*Very Fast*_ vs. _*Extreme*_) I searched the thread but there is nothing coming up that even matches the terms..


Where do you find option that there is very fast and extreme in same submenu?


----------



## samwiches

Under Phase Control the _Manual_ selection creates a submenu with some vague speed settings.


----------



## Smo

I updated the BIOS on my P8P67 Pro and now my PC is throwing 0x9c BSODs at me on my previously perfectly stable clock.

Nice job Asus


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> I updated the BIOS on my P8P67 Pro and now my PC is throwing 0x9c BSODs at me on my previously perfectly stable clock.
> Nice job Asus


Don't fix it if it aint broke








I guess you updated to latest BIOS? Do you have the font messed up too? Like it got bold up?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Under Phase Control the _Manual_ selection creates a submenu with some vague speed settings.


Ohh, that might be someting new that came with updates? Havent noticed that earlier, dunno what it does


----------



## samwiches

I would like to know what the OP says about it. I'm very, very close to either 5200 1.45v, or 5000 1.35v.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Don't fix it if it aint broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you updated to latest BIOS? Do you have the font messed up too? Like it got bold up?
> Ohh, that might be someting new that came with updates? Havent noticed that earlier, dunno what it does


I updated for the new CPU support but clearly it hasn't worked out! I think I'm going to attempt a BIOS downgrade. If the worst case scenario is a bricked motherboard I'm alright with that, I'll just make the move to 2011.


----------



## samwiches

FYI I just hosed a P68 board trying that downgrade trick on Hardforum, with the AMI Flash + ASUS Update trick.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> FYI I just hosed a P68 board trying that downgrade trick on Hardforum, with the AMI Flash + ASUS Update trick.


Yeah I've heard of some people getting unlucky but I'm not terribly fussed if I brick it - there's no other alternative that I know of?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> I updated for the new CPU support but clearly it hasn't worked out! I think I'm going to attempt a BIOS downgrade. If the worst case scenario is a bricked motherboard I'm alright with that, I'll just make the move to 2011.


Well it already supported your 2500k, no need for update, unless you are changing your CPU?


----------



## vicjalan

I upgraded too and have had difficulties getting stable settings to work. I wish I could downgrade but I don't want to take the risk of bricking my mobo lol I just bought it.+


----------



## Tom Thumb

You have an alternative that is much cheaper. Go and buy Intels OC insurance for $25 and give the cpu what it needs to get what you want. Then if you have any issues within the warranty period, you can get yourself a new cpu.







I have updated to the newest bios version for my board, and I've been trying to get 5ghz stable. I've done an 6,7, and 11hr run with prime, and my voltage is currently at 1.488v with a max temp of 80C. I believe one more notch up on the Vcore will get me stable for 12hrs, but I'm now wondering if I should try and up my LLC to extreme and try that with my current offset voltage, or just give it the one bump up and leave the LLC at ultra high? Not sure which option will give me the lower Vcore (temp). I'm determined to get this thing to 5ghz. Why? Just because! LOL Yes, I have purchase Intels OC insurance! As well, I don't run 24/7, I use my 2600k a few hours a week to encode video! Any thoughts? Would like to hear from the OP!


----------



## vicjalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> You have an alternative that is much cheaper. Go and buy Intels OC insurance for $25 and give the cpu what it needs to get what you want. Then if you have any issues within the warranty period, you can get yourself a new cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have updated to the newest bios version for my board, and I've been trying to get 5ghz stable. I've done an 6,7, and 11hr run with prime, and my voltage is currently at 1.488v with a max temp of 80C. I believe one more notch up on the Vcore will get me stable for 12hrs, but I'm now wondering if I should try and up my LLC to extreme and try that with my current offset voltage, or just give it the one bump up and leave the LLC at ultra high? Not sure which option will give me the lower Vcore (temp). I'm determined to get this thing to 5ghz. Why? Just because! LOL Yes, I have purchase Intels OC insurance! As well, I don't run 24/7, I use my 2600k a few hours a week to encode video! Any thoughts? Would like to hear from the OP!


I didn't know such a thing existed, OC insurance?? hmmm.. Well I too am in the pursuit of 5 GHz just because. I do use my machine 24/7 though so I think I wouldn't keep it at 5 GHz if I can't get it with a voltage/temperature I'd be comfortable with


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicjalan*
> 
> I didn't know such a thing existed, OC insurance?? hmmm.. Well I too am in the pursuit of 5 GHz just because. I do use my machine 24/7 though so I think I wouldn't keep it at 5 GHz if I can't get it with a voltage/temperature I'd be comfortable with


Here ya go. Have a look!
http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## Tom Thumb

So much for the Vcore bump. A few hours in BSOD 124.







I"m leaning toward the PLL voltage now. I did a run with the Vcore I had before the bump, but with a lower PLL, and it froze a few hours in with a stopped worker. Going to go back to that PLL and do another run with the Vcore bump. Didn't think 5ghz would be this difficult!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Here ya go. Have a look!
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


If they let you lap your cpu it might be worth it









Edit: wow only $20 not bad at all lap or no lap. If you get a crappy chip just give that puppy 1.8 volts and get yourself a new chip!


----------



## ElDictator

Wow, great thread with a wealth of knowledge! I've only been through a fraction of it, but I've gained a lot from guides posted by OP and shad0wfax. Munaim1, you are like the shepherd/mystic guru of SNB overclocking with this thread (and others).

I'm having some difficulty figuring out what my load voltage is. It fluctuates in CPU-Z during p95. I've moved from manual mode to offset mode to try to get a nice, stable 24/7 4.5Ghz OC (before having fun and seeing how far my chip can go on my modest cooling). The CPU-Z vcore reading seems to fluctuate .016v to .024v in either direction. In the last setting I tested, it spent a lot of time at around 1.240, with a lot of fluctuations to 1.248, 1.256, and 1.232, and I believe a peak of 1.272 (maybe 1.264).

I'm using a beta of p95 that's supposed to be good for SNB (I think 27.4 or something; uses AVX and produced higher vcore than version 25), and CPU-Z is at least 1.57, but I believe higher (away from the rig for a few days traveling). I have 0 LLC and a tiny bit of additional turbo voltage enabled, and a sizeable negative offset; all seem required to keep my load voltage low enough (well, turbo has just been me messing around). More info is below. Is the lack of LLC + turbo causing the fluctuation, or perhaps is it that CPUZ seems to go in only increments of .008? If so, how do I figure out what my "actual" load vcore is? Thanks for the help.

System:
Asrock Extreme3 Gen3, bios 1.10 I believe...
i5-2500k
2 x 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws X PC 12800, set to listed stock settings of 1600Mhz | 1.5v | 9-9-9-24
Corsair Force3 120GB SSD | Corsair A70 cooler | XFX Pro 650W PSU | Powercolor Radeon HD 6850 @ stock (non-OCed card)

Settings:
-LLC setting "5" which is zero (i.e., maximum vdroop) for this mobo. This appears to be the only way to get my load vcore low enough without an absurdly low idle voltage
-Vcore: Offset mode, -.075 offset
-All power limits set to 300w or something
-All C states, etc., enabled
-Spread Spectrum disabled because Bclock was off when SS was enabled
-Additional turbo voltage of .008v

All else is auto/default I believe.

These settings boot just fine and handle ~ 15min of p95 custom, using 6500MB RAM, for FFT lengths 1344, 1792, and 2688. It was not 6 hour p95 stable. I was asleep and did not see when it BSODed (gave 124 code). Idle voltage goes down to .872 or so, which seems okay so far. I have not stress tested at 1.6 at .872v manual to make sure.

Anyway, I'm trying to be modest with my 24/7 settings because I would like 5 years out of this CPU, and figuring out the load vcore seems important for that. Also, when I eventually submit to join the Super Stable Club, I would like to know how to take the SS (e.g., do I take it when the "mode" vcore is showing?). Any input would be much appreciated.

Edit: Typo


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> If they let you lap your cpu it might be worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: wow only $20 not bad at all lap or no lap. If you get a crappy chip just give that puppy 1.8 volts and get yourself a new chip!


Hey thats sounds 'great' idea







I have little voltage hungry chip and now Im 4.5GHz @1.38Vish (rarely it spikes to 1.4V when running prime95) and I would like to have less voltage hungry to get nicer OC







Does it take long to get new chip?


----------



## owcraftsman

Here are my stable results for your data base add me please.



Cooling is listed below for your data base & bios template for overclock.

*** System Specs ***

Asus P8Z68-V Pro Bios Ver: 1101

Cooling: XSPC RayStorm, & Dual Bay Res w/DDC 355,

TFC 240 X-Changer, PrimoChill Red 1/2"IDx3/4"OD tubing,

Distilled Water w/silver coil, & 2x GT-AP-15 fans (Pull)

Top Mount RAD in HAF 932 Advanced 3.0 case

OS: W7U x64 SP1

*** Ai Tweaker ***

Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual

BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100

Turbo Ratio: By All Cores

By All Cores: x46

Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled

Memory Freq: 1600

DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-24-CR1

EPU Power Saving Mode: Enabled

EPU Setting Mode: Max Power

*** Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management> ***

CPU Ratio: Auto

Enhanced Intel Speed Step Tecnology: Enabled

Turbo Mode: Enabled

Long Duration Power Limit: Auto

Long Duration Maintained: Auto

Short Duration Power Limit: Auto

Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto

Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto

*** Ai Tweaker\ (in the Digi+ VRM section) ***

Load Line Calibration: Ultra High

VRM Frequency: 350

Phase Control: Extreme

Duty Control: Extreme

CPU Current Capability: 140%

CPU Voltage: Offset Mode

Offset Mode Sign: ( - )

CPU Offset Voltage: 0.010

DRAM Voltage: 1.65000v

VCCIO Voltage: 1.10000v

CPU PLL Voltage: 1.60000v

PCH Voltage: Auto

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled

*** Advanced\ CPU Configuration> ***

CPU Ratio: Auto

Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled

Hyper-Threading: Enabled

Active Processor Cores: All

Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled

Execute Disable Bit: Enabled

Intel Virtualization Technology: Disabled

Turbo Mode: Enabled

CPU C1E: Enabled

CPU C3 Report: Disabled

CPU C6 Report: Disabled


----------



## Tom Thumb

Got a hardware failure during prime on one thread. Small FFT 32k. I'm guessing another bump in Vcore?
Thoughts?

Load Line Calibration: Ultra High
VRM Frequency: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign: ( + )
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.105
DRAM Voltage: 1.5v
VCCIO Voltage: AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.55v
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled


----------



## samwiches

That's 5GHz? What's the actual load voltage?

Temps? BSOD code? Easiest to just show a CPUZ screenshot with some temps.

For example, I can do 4.9 anytime with 1.330-1.344v, but then:

5.0Ghz requires 1.38v
5.1Ghz requires 1.40v
5.151Ghz requires 1.44v

There is a pattern. My maximum speed at a reasonable voltage is looking like 4.9Ghz right now, and just 200MHz more is costing 0.11v --- the same increase that brings me the first 1600Mhz over stock. So make sure you're around the point of diminishing returns, and try for small changes there.



Seriously ***fffff.. 5GHz either takes too much volts or it's automatic 0x101 blue screen. (Does 101 always mean more vcore?)


----------



## moorhen2

Generaly speaking,if you look at the "caused by"in your minidump screen,it is Graphics driver/hardware issues,hence the "atikmdag.sys"in that collumn.Hope this helps.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> @Kevin,
> no recommendations in regards to that setting. It is an *additional* feature, one that is not required to be altered but still could be if you wish, no preference.


But more and more people are using this feature right now? I think this was started by shadowfax, not 100% sure on this?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Got a hardware failure during prime on one thread. Small FFT 32k. I'm guessing another bump in Vcore?
> Thoughts?
> 
> Load Line Calibration: Ultra High
> VRM Frequency: 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Duty Control: Extreme
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Mode Sign: ( + )
> CPU Offset Voltage: 0.105
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5v
> VCCIO Voltage: AUTO
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.55v
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled


Depends on your multi and what your proc vcore needs are. Considering the high (+) value you have set for offset I'd say vcore may be to high I would consider bumping your CPU PLL to say 1.6 and retest first. It would be nice to know what your idle and load vcore are with your current settings. Do you know what the stop value was ie 124 etc.? You could also disable Spread Spectrum which benefits a higher block which I assume is at 100 or stock. To quickly confirm your vcore & PLL requirements use a custom blend 1344 and or 1792 test with max memory run for 5 minutes min. each test. If you have not done so already it would be best to find this in manual vcore mode first before converting to power saving offset mode. While in manual mode (all power saving features off) take note of the minimum and max vcore you need for stability at default and overclocked using the above test so you know what to look for with your offset mode reported vcore at idle & load. This will give you the tools needed for setting up a power saving mode.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But more and more people are using this feature right now? I think this was started by shadowfax, not 100% sure on this?


Whats the point was in this 'additional voltage'? I remember that people said you can get your idle voltage, low as 0.8something, but Im using only offset and I get it there


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Whats the point was in this 'additional voltage'? I remember that people said you can get your idle voltage, low as 0.8something, but Im using only offset and I get it there


You can play around with offset, LLC, and additional turbo voltage to get a nice curve for power load distribution. For example if you use less LLC than extreme, you will have a more broad spectrum of voltage so that idle speed won't have an unnecessary amount of voltage and load will also be just where you want it.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> @Kevin,
> no recommendations in regards to that setting. It is an *additional* feature, one that is not required to be altered but still could be if you wish, no preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But more and more people are using this feature right now? I think this was started by shadowfax, not 100% sure on this?
Click to expand...

Just because more and more people are using it doesn't make it into a general requirement. As mentioned it is an *additional* feature, when used it allows you to increase the load turbo voltage, however increasing it will require you reduce your load vcore and in turn reduce your idle voltage which might or might not cause issues.

Will update OP in a moment.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Whats the point was in this 'additional voltage'? I remember that people said you can get your idle voltage, low as 0.8something, but Im using only offset and I get it there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Just because more and more people are using it doesn't make it into a general requirement. As mentioned it is an *additional* feature, when used it allows you to increase the load turbo voltage, however increasing it will require you reduce your load vcore and in turn reduce your idle voltage which might or might not cause issues.
> Will update OP in a moment.


Yeah, I was just trying to know if this feature is like an advantage to us and so you can add it to your guide. But I think you are against using it, no?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Whats the point was in this 'additional voltage'? I remember that people said you can get your idle voltage, low as 0.8something, but Im using only offset and I get it there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Just because more and more people are using it doesn't make it into a general requirement. As mentioned it is an *additional* feature, when used it allows you to increase the load turbo voltage, however increasing it will require you reduce your load vcore and in turn reduce your idle voltage which might or might not cause issues.
> Will update OP in a moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I was just trying to know if this feature is like an advantage to us and so you can add it to your guide. But I think you are against using it, no?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say I'm against it:

Here are the PRO's and CON's:

*PRO:*

Using additional turbo voltage allows you to increase the turbo load voltage, thus reducing the core voltage and the idle voltage which could also reduce power consumption and temps at idle*1

*CON:*

As mentioned, the idle voltage will obviously be lesser as you reduce the core voltage, however as we know, SB does suffer from idle random bsods*2 and this *could* probably increase the chances of it happening.

*1 My thoughts in regards to power consumption and idle temps:

The difference in power consumption will probably next to nothing, but if you're concious about that then by all means reduce the vcore and use additional turbo voltage. Same applies to the temps, but to me and a lot of other's, IDLE temps are not important, you may be able to reduce the idle temps by 1c by being able to reduce the idle voltage but is it really worth it especially knowing how SB has the IDLE bug? that brings me to point 2:

*2 IDLE random bsods:

Well as you know LLC plays a part in it and I hope I don't have to explain why at this stage (more info click on the IDLE bsod thread in my sig). The additional turbo voltage is quite similar to LLC and IMO that's probably why Asus has removed it from their BIOS rev.

That's just my reason for not using it









*EDIT:*

Just to reiterate, I'm not saying this feature is bad, quite the opposite actually, using it *correctly* allows for a more 'efficient' overclock without bsods and instability which is obviously a good thing but for me it's not worth it.

10,000+ posts lol no life


----------



## ryuji

i too dont really see a point in reducing idle voltage. you could MAYBE argue it in the case of laptops but there is a bit of irony in the fact that people are nickel and dimeing idle power consumption when they think its just fine to give the cpu 1.45+ volts to get 4.8~5 ghz+ especially when its easy to do similar tests to mine that showed that 1.38v on a 2500k to 1.45v was +80 watts, i imagine 2600k+ is worse


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm against it:
> Here are the PRO's and CON's:
> *PRO:*
> Using additional turbo voltage allows you to increase the turbo load voltage, thus reducing the core voltage and the idle voltage which could also reduce power consumption and temps at idle*1
> *CON:*
> As mentioned, the idle voltage will obviously be lesser as you reduce the core voltage, however as we know, SB does suffer from idle random bsods*2 and this *could* probably increase the chances of it happening.
> *1 My thoughts in regards to power consumption and idle temps:
> The difference in power consumption will probably next to nothing, but if you're concious about that then by all means reduce the vcore and use additional turbo voltage. Same applies to the temps, but to me and a lot of other's, IDLE temps are not important, you may be able to reduce the idle temps by 1c by being able to reduce the idle voltage but is it really worth it especially knowing how SB has the IDLE bug? that brings me to point 2:
> *2 IDLE random bsods:
> Well as you know LLC plays a part in it and I hope I don't have to explain why at this stage (more info click on the IDLE bsod thread in my sig). The additional turbo voltage is quite similar to LLC and IMO that's probably why Asus has removed it from their BIOS rev.
> That's just my reason for not using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Just to reiterate, I'm not saying this feature is bad, quite the opposite actually, using it *correctly* allows for a more 'efficient' overclock without bsods and instability which is obviously a good thing but for me it's not worth it.
> 10,000+ posts lol no life


Nice going!!! Over 10,000 post. You the man!








Your help and dedication are greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## ElDictator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElDictator*
> 
> Wow, great thread with a wealth of knowledge! I've only been through a fraction of it, but I've gained a lot from guides posted by OP and shad0wfax. Munaim1, you are like the shepherd/mystic guru of SNB overclocking with this thread (and others).
> I'm having some difficulty figuring out what my load voltage is. It fluctuates in CPU-Z during p95. I've moved from manual mode to offset mode to try to get a nice, stable 24/7 4.5Ghz OC (before having fun and seeing how far my chip can go on my modest cooling). The CPU-Z vcore reading seems to fluctuate .016v to .024v in either direction. In the last setting I tested, it spent a lot of time at around 1.240, with a lot of fluctuations to 1.248, 1.256, and 1.232, and I believe a peak of 1.272 (maybe 1.264).
> I'm using a beta of p95 that's supposed to be good for SNB (I think 27.4 or something; uses AVX and produced higher vcore than version 25), and CPU-Z is at least 1.57, but I believe higher (away from the rig for a few days traveling). I have 0 LLC and a tiny bit of additional turbo voltage enabled, and a sizeable negative offset; all seem required to keep my load voltage low enough (well, turbo has just been me messing around). More info is below. Is the lack of LLC + turbo causing the fluctuation, or perhaps is it that CPUZ seems to go in only increments of .008? If so, how do I figure out what my "actual" load vcore is? Thanks for the help.
> System:
> Asrock Extreme3 Gen3, bios 1.10 I believe...
> i5-2500k
> 2 x 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws X PC 12800, set to listed stock settings of 1600Mhz | 1.5v | 9-9-9-24
> Corsair Force3 120GB SSD | Corsair A70 cooler | XFX Pro 650W PSU | Powercolor Radeon HD 6850 @ stock (non-OCed card)
> Settings:
> -LLC setting "5" which is zero (i.e., maximum vdroop) for this mobo. This appears to be the only way to get my load vcore low enough without an absurdly low idle voltage
> -Vcore: Offset mode, -.075 offset
> -All power limits set to 300w or something
> -All C states, etc., enabled
> -Spread Spectrum disabled because Bclock was off when SS was enabled
> -Additional turbo voltage of .008v
> All else is auto/default I believe.
> These settings boot just fine and handle ~ 15min of p95 custom, using 6500MB RAM, for FFT lengths 1344, 1792, and 2688. It was not 6 hour p95 stable. I was asleep and did not see when it BSODed (gave 124 code). Idle voltage goes down to .872 or so, which seems okay so far. I have not stress tested at 1.6 at .872v manual to make sure.
> Anyway, I'm trying to be modest with my 24/7 settings because I would like 5 years out of this CPU, and figuring out the load vcore seems important for that. Also, when I eventually submit to join the Super Stable Club, I would like to know how to take the SS (e.g., do I take it when the "mode" vcore is showing?). Any input would be much appreciated.
> Edit: Typo


Would love to get some input on this, at least regarding how a Sandy Stable Club submission should be handled when the CPU-Z vcore reading fluctuates like that. Thanks!


----------



## samwiches

When it dips, hit screenshot, word up.


----------



## MooMoo

Where I can find all the meanings of stuff like 'cpu current capability' 'vrm freq' 'phase&duty control' and so on. There isn't anymore info on the first page


----------



## ryuji

cpu current capability is overriding the cpu's internal TDP related current limiting (the 95W figure)

vrm freq is adjusting the efficiency of your vrm, asus says 350 khz is good enough for anything you can run without cryo

phase and duty control, set it to extreme, its there as a power saving feature but messes with the vcore stability, default behavior will only run the cpu with say, two voltage regulator modules instead of 8+ when the cpu is idle, or play round robin with them and similar stuff like that

i can dig up the link to the asus tech rep's writeup about it, but simple is to just copy these settings aside from LLC in the digi+VRM



I think your motherboard has a extreme option for duty cycle, if not temperature is the suggested setting iirc


----------



## AeroZ

My Sabertooth P67 doesn't have Duty Control - Extreme for some reason.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> My Sabertooth P67 doesn't have Duty Control - Extreme for some reason.


it doesnt, a sabertooth p67 should have its dig+/VRM section look exactly the same as my screen shot as thats my mobo


----------



## kcuestag

Hey guys,

I'm here in need of help as I am trying to stabilize 5GHz with HT OFF but I can't seem to do it.

I just took the same profile I'm using for 4.8GHz HT ON (about 1.37v voltage, VCIIO 1.15v, PLL at 1.6v, CPU PLL Overvoltage Disabled I think).

I bumped the offset to make it as high as 1.44v for 5GHz HT OFF which I think should be plenty considering I hit 4.9GHz using 1.39v-1.40v.

I can run prime 95 with the 1792k FFT's for an hour without trouble, but without stressing it, it randomly freezes the whole computer and even the reset button does not work so I have to press the shutdown button for a couple of seconds.

What could this be caused by?


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm here in need of help as I am trying to stabilize 5GHz with HT OFF but I can't seem to do it.
> I just took the same profile I'm using for 4.8GHz HT ON (about 1.37v voltage, VCIIO 1.15v, PLL at 1.6v, CPU PLL Overvoltage Disabled I think).
> I bumped the offset to make it as high as 1.44v for 5GHz HT OFF which I think should be plenty considering I hit 4.9GHz using 1.39v-1.40v.
> I can run prime 95 with the 1792k FFT's for an hour without trouble, but without stressing it, it randomly freezes the whole computer and even the reset button does not work so I have to press the shutdown button for a couple of seconds.
> What could this be caused by?


You get BSOD 101 or 124?
I usually got that problem when my idle voltage dropped too low. Make sure you're c3 and c6 are disabled too.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> You get BSOD 101 or 124?


That's the funny thing, I'm getting no BSOD at all, the computer just freezes (Screen remains displaying whatever I had by the time it froze) and I have to hard shut down.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's the funny thing, I'm getting no BSOD at all, the computer just freezes (Screen remains displaying whatever I had by the time it froze) and I have to hard shut down.


That also might indicate too low idle voltage. But I'm sure there're some smarter overclockers here.


----------



## kcuestag

I guess I'll stick to 4.8GHz HT ON until I get an answer, thanks!

I thought it would be vcore but I've tried bumping it more and more with no success.


----------



## ryuji

turn off c3/c6

you say you are stable short term tests, but are you long term stable? short tests only show if your way off or not, sometimes you can have prime95 be stable for days at certain fft lengths but crash within hours at blend


----------



## kcuestag

C3 and C6 are off.

The thing is I can stress it as much as I want but then it suddenly freezes by just chatting on Steam or browsing the forum.

I don't know what other voltages or settings I should try..


----------



## ryuji

try using fixed voltage, with speedstep/c1e shut off. if it still has same behavior i question if your truely stable, you do the usual blend test until failure with 90% of memory used?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> i can dig up the link to the asus tech rep's writeup about it, but simple is to just copy these settings aside from LLC in the digi+VRM


That would be nice







So I could know more that what Im actually doing, than just setting some numbers there and guessing something would get better








I actually got already my settings like that, but I want to learn more and maybe tweak voltages little more


----------



## ryuji

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> try using fixed voltage, with speedstep/c1e shut off. if it still has same behavior i question if your truely stable, you do the usual blend test until failure with 90% of memory used?


Reason I'm using Offset is because it gets rid of all the idle BSOD's I was having back in September/October.

I don't want to go back to Manual voltage, and yes, I am stable, I have run the blend test with 90% of RAM usage overnight while sleeping for 12 hours, I call that stable to me, and it does [email protected] on hugeadv proteins which take about 3-5 days to complete at full stress.

I don't know what's going on with 5GHz HT OFF though, seems my computer doesn't like it, but 4.9GHz is completely fine.


----------



## ryuji

the voltage/speed changes are whats setting it off then, not your cpu being unstable barring a bios update to fix some kind of bug. back in dothan/core 2 duo days it was standard issue to disable speedstep when you were overclocking for similar issues, stability wasnt the issue, it was the transition

did you try turning on pll overvoltage?


----------



## kcuestag

C3 and C6 are off though, what else should I be disabling?


----------



## ryuji

Speedstep and C1E would need to be disabled to shut down the transition. your cpu will run at a Fixed speed/voltage as you will have disabled all power managment


----------



## kcuestag

Is that really needed? It runs fine with that enabled at 4.8GHz and 4.9GHz.


----------



## ryuji

other then turning on pll overvoltage, there really isnt anything else to try. you said you played with vcore with no results, im sure you played with vccio and pll too

On another note, if you fold, what is there to care about power managment? your fully loaded most of the time anyways. idle cpus always consume less power then 100% load btw, your just disabling all the power niftyness that was developed initially for laptops but moved onto desktops to save additional power when idle


----------



## kcuestag

I haven't tried CPU PLL Overvoltage, can't remember if it's ON or OFF, I'll take a look at it once I'm done, maybe if it's off enabling it would help.

Will keep you guys informed.

Thanks!


----------



## ryuji

enabling it has a decent chance at helping, otherwise you can experiment with disabling the power management just as a experiment?


----------



## munaim1

@ kcuestag

If you're stable then try reducing the llc level and increase the offset amount. That will increase the idle voltage. Also make sure that your gpu drivers are not causing the issue. Also disable c3 and c6 and make sure you have c1e an speedstep enabled. Report back and let us know you get on. There is a link to a thread in my sig labelled "bsod / freezing". Try reading that.

Apologies to all awaiting entry to club / spreadsheet, I will update later on tonight. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> @ kcuestag
> If you're stable then try reducing the llc level and increase the offset amount. That will increase the idle voltage. Also make sure that your gpu drivers are not causing the issue. Also disable c3 and c6 and make sure you have c1e an speedstep enabled. Report back and let us know you get on. There is a link to a thread in my sig labelled "bsod / freezing". Try reading that.
> Apologies to all awaiting entry to club / spreadsheet, I will update later on tonight. Thank you for your patience.


C3/C6 are always disabled, as well as C1e and Speedstep always enabled.









I will first try enabling the PLL Overvoltage see if it helps, if not I will try reducing the LLC Level and increasing offset.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's the funny thing, I'm getting no BSOD at all, the computer just freezes (Screen remains displaying whatever I had by the time it froze) and I have to hard shut down.


lower your LLC (High) for 1.45v (start @ around+.110 )


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I haven't tried CPU PLL Overvoltage, can't remember if it's ON or OFF, I'll take a look at it once I'm done, maybe if it's off enabling it would help.
> 
> Will keep you guys informed.
> 
> Thanks!


Considering your choice to use offset mode understand that implication. To use it means you are taking advantage of the power saving features baked in the the architecture. If you were to disable speedstep etc it would be counter productive given your mode of operation. The same is true with the PLL overvoltage adjustment if you enable with your PLL set below stock 1.8v it's oximoronic at best. when I look at your VCCIO setting I see you are well above default to what end I'm not sure as bumps here are usually only needed when populating all four dimm slots or over 8Gb of memory.

So what would I do....It is true that some OCs at 4.8 and over benefit from PLL overvoltage enabled but in your case it doesn't appear necessary.

If you want to continue using offset mode make sure you have set the following prerequisites.

Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled

CPU C1E: Enabled

C3 & C6 are disabled

EPU Power Saving Mode: Enabled

EPU Setting Mode: Max Power

Enhanced Intel Speed Step Technology: Enabled

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled

You should also consider setting windows Power config to balanced vs performance (optional)

Beyond that I know freezes in windows (not BSOD) are usually memory related or in some cases driver related typically GPU drivers. Have you made a recent change in that regard? If so try a different driver otherwise it may well be the high VCCIO or more dimm voltage that could help your issue. I would 1st test the memory at stock VCCIO either on auto or set .0925v manually at your current settings then run Memtest I use HCIdesign Memtest to run in windows as it is much faster than DOS Memtest86+ at finding errors and works in the windows enviornment which is critical IMO. It's also important to run a benchmark at different settings to see what works best, I use Aidia64 Cache & Memory Benchmark. I get best results at 1.1v VCCIO but I have 4 sticks and 16GB of memory with substantial 4.6 OC. I should also note I use 1.65vdimm and run 9-9-9-24-CR1 all of which plays a role in the decision to up the VCCIO voltage. Also I would not rule out a CPU PLL mismatch with your system. In other words your current setting of 1.6v CPU PLL may not be optimal for your hardware. The best way I know of to test the would be to run 3DM7 and compare results with any given setting say from 1.5 to 1.8v (default) to find your sweet spot. I've found on my system that 1.65v CPU PLL produces the most consistently higher results therefore my sweet spot. I think you should see what I'm getting at here. When tweaking your voltages it's not always best to use the lowest possible more over you want what gives you the best result which in turn equals a finely tuned system. What good is the lowest voltage or highest memory speed if it doesn't amount to best result?

Other than the obvious benefits of Hyper-Threading I know when on it consumes more power to function. For many in search of the highest possible clocks they will turn it off to get there with lower voltage requirements. I mention this because heading for higher vcore for the same clock is also going against the grain. If anything you would head south of where you are, not higher. So what I see here is a whole host of misconceptions.

Using the power saving features are problematic at best as we have all come to know. My best recommendation is to stabilize your system at optimized defaults & manual vcore method at your desired overclock noting your procs need for low idle vcore and 100% load using the 1344 & 1792 test. Do this prior to switching over to the power saving mode. In this way you know absolutely what your target vcore requirements are for idle & load time. This is an indispensable tool for setting your offset voltage, Load Line Calibration, Phase Control, Duty Control, & CPU Current Capability while using the Power Saving Mode. All have an effect on the outcome which you'll need to monitor and adjust to get the same voltage that you noted in manual mode. If you are not getting the same reported voltages as you did in manual mode (stable) then one or more of these adjustments are off. For my hardware there is only a slight difference between maual mode vs power saving mode in that I needed +.005vcore at 100% load to remain super stable as noted/reported by CPUz which I set accordinly.

In any case I know this is a quit wordy explanation but I hope it helps. All it's contents have been found here in this thread of over 7000+ post which I have read all. Al I have done is compile briefly what I have learned here so Thanks if any goes to all it's contributers which spent countless hours sharing results I thank You all.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> cpu current capability is overriding the cpu's internal TDP related current limiting (the 95W figure)
> vrm freq is adjusting the efficiency of your vrm, asus says 350 khz is good enough for anything you can run without cryo
> phase and duty control, set it to extreme, its there as a power saving feature but messes with the vcore stability, default behavior will only run the cpu with say, two voltage regulator modules instead of 8+ when the cpu is idle, or play round robin with them and similar stuff like that
> i can dig up the link to the asus tech rep's writeup about it, but simple is to just copy these settings aside from LLC in the digi+VRM
> 
> I think your motherboard has a extreme option for duty cycle, if not temperature is the suggested setting iirc


I asked a few pages back-- what are the differences in the settings MANUAL submenu under Phase Control? (ie. Extreme vs. Very Fast)


----------



## Tom Thumb

FINALLY!!! I've got a new submission for 5Ghz. Vcore is higher than I'd like, but I'm ok with that. Ive got lots of warranty left considering I got my 2600k in Nov. As well, I don't run anywhere near 24/7, and I'm running offset voltage. So, it's all good. Temps aren't terribly bad either. Silver Arrow does a nice job, and the system being built on a bench helps as well. 20C ambient temp. So, here it is.











Bios settings. I had to lower my PLL from 1.65 @ 4.8ghz to 1.55 for 5ghz. I first tested my current settings with CPU Spread Spectrum disabled. I thought it might help, even thought I've always kept it enabled before. Failed after 1hr. After enabling Spread Spectrum it passed the 12hr run.





Please update my submission munaim1. Thank-You!


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> cpu current capability is overriding the cpu's internal TDP related current limiting (the 95W figure)
> vrm freq is adjusting the efficiency of your vrm, asus says 350 khz is good enough for anything you can run without cryo
> phase and duty control, set it to extreme, its there as a power saving feature but messes with the vcore stability, default behavior will only run the cpu with say, two voltage regulator modules instead of 8+ when the cpu is idle, or play round robin with them and similar stuff like that
> i can dig up the link to the asus tech rep's writeup about it, but simple is to just copy these settings aside from LLC in the digi+VRM
> 
> I think your motherboard has a extreme option for duty cycle, if not temperature is the suggested setting iirc
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a few pages back-- what are the differences in the settings MANUAL submenu under Phase Control? (ie. Extreme vs. Very Fast)
Click to expand...

Understand what Phase Control technology is, it controls the number of active power phases in order to save power.

Your choices are standard, optimized, manual adjust and extreme, extreme being the optimized default or at least those are what I see with my 1101 bios. Running anything other than extreme will reduce the number of power phases so I would not recommend it for overclocking, This means that in extreme mode all PWM phases are enabled all the time. However if you are under volting and down clocking your CPU it may be useful but I have no first hand experience experimenting with the setting. It may well work at a lower state (normal or High) at stock speed to give additional power saving but I would certainly test for stability if you choose to use it on a 24/7 desktop.

Note the comments section right hand side





I hope this helps.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Considering your choice to use offset mode understand that implication. To use it means you are taking advantage of the power saving features baked in the the architecture. If you were to disable speedstep etc it would be counter productive given your mode of operation. *The same is true with the PLL overvoltage adjustment if you enable with your PLL set below stock 1.8v it's oximoronic at best.*


I don't know the difference is, but at high multi's I need *PLL Overtoltage* set to Enable or the machine hangs at the Windows splash screen.

And to achieve more than 4.9GHz stable at reasonable vcore, *CPU PLL Voltage* must be around 1.6500v. When it's at 1.80v (default), 5GHz requires 1.40v to Prime more than an hour--when lowered to somewhere between 1.55v and 1.70v, 5GHz only needs 1.36-1.38v. I didn't do any real testing--it's just one of those times you set something and see better results from then on. I am trying out high PLL voltages rigtht now without result, but there are a lot of voltage levels above 1.80v yet to test.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I don't know the difference is, but at high multi's I need *PLL Overtoltage* set to Enable or the machine hangs at the Windows splash screen.
> And to achieve more than 4.9GHz stable at reasonable vcore, *CPU PLL Voltage* must be around 1.6500v. When it's at 1.80v (default), 5GHz requires 1.40v to Prime more than an hour--when lowered to somewhere between 1.55v and 1.70v, 5GHz only needs 1.36-1.38v. I didn't do any real testing--it's just one of those times you set something and see better results from then on. I am trying out high PLL voltages rigtht now without result, but there are a lot of voltage levels above 1.80v yet to test.


Same here...low pll means less Vcore for me too... I keep it at my MOBO lowest(1.586 V) and am testing 5 ghz @ 1.46 Vcore...

I just want to ask something, if I enable PLL Overvoltage it will only overvolt the manual settings at boot, later it stays at manual setting, right?


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> C3 and C6 are off.
> The thing is I can stress it as much as I want but then it suddenly freezes by just chatting on Steam or browsing the forum.
> I don't know what other voltages or settings I should try..


Read this post by Munami1, it will solve ur problem!


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 350 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Ive been getting random idle BSOD 1-2 weeks after i got my new memory and OCed it. The last BSOD occured ~30min after leaving idle before going to bed, but the minidump didn't save. The other BSOD also occured while I left the computer on idle overnight, but I can't recall how long it was before the BSOD happened. There have been 4 BSOD in 2 weeks, 3 of which were 0x00000050, and one was 0x0000000a.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> Going off of memory.
> 
> *Ai Tweaker*
> 
> 
> *Ai Overclock Tuner: Auto*
> *Turbo Ratio: By All Cores*
> *By All Cores: 46*
> *Internal PLL Voltage: Disabled*
> *Memory Frequency: 1600*
> *DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-28-2T*
> *EPU Power Saving MODE: Disabled*
> 
> *Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >*
> 
> *CPU Ratio: Auto*
> *Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled*
> *Turbo Mode: Enabled*
> *Long Duration Power Limit: Auto*
> *Long Duration Maintained: Auto*
> *Short Duration Power Limit: Auto*
> *Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto*
> *Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto*
> 
> *Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)*
> 
> *Load-Line Calibration: High*
> *VRM Frequency: Auto*
> *VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled*
> *Phase Control: Optimized*
> *Duty Control: T.Probe*
> *CPU Current Capability: 120%*
> *CPU Voltage: Offset Mode*
> *Offset Mode Sign: +*
> *CPU Offset Voltage: 0.035V*
> *DRAM Voltage: 1.5V*
> *VCCSA Voltage: Auto*
> *VCCIO Voltage: 1.1V*
> *CPU PLL Voltage: Auto*
> *PCH Voltage: Auto*
> *CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled*
> 
> *Advanced\ CPU Configuration >*
> 
> *CPU Ratio: Auto*
> *Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled*
> *Active Processor Cores: All*
> *Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled*
> *Execute Disable Bit: Enabled*
> *Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled*
> *Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled*
> *Turbo Mode: Enabled*
> *CPU C1E: Enabled*
> *CPU C3 Report: Disabled*
> *CPU C6 Report: Disabled*
> 
> *Note:* The last BSOD was with the following settings:
> 
> *Ai Tweaker*
> 
> 
> *Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual*
> *BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0*
> *Turbo Ratio: By All Cores*
> *By All Cores: 46*
> *Internal PLL Voltage: Disabled*
> *Memory Frequency: 1866*
> *DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-27-1T 7**tWCL*
> *EPU Power Saving MODE: Disabled*
> 
> *Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >*
> 
> *CPU Ratio: Auto*
> *Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled*
> *Turbo Mode: Enabled*
> *Long Duration Power Limit: Auto*
> *Long Duration Maintained: Auto*
> *Short Duration Power Limit: Auto*
> *Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto*
> *Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto*
> 
> *Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)*
> 
> *Load-Line Calibration: High*
> *VRM Frequency: Auto*
> *VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled*
> *Phase Control: Optimized*
> *Duty Control:* *T.Probe*
> *CPU Current Capability: 120%*
> *CPU Voltage: Offset Mode*
> *Offset Mode Sign: +*
> *CPU Offset Voltage: 0.040V*
> *DRAM Voltage: 1.35V*
> *VCCSA Voltage: Auto*
> *VCCIO Voltage: 1.075V*
> *CPU PLL Voltage: Auto*
> *PCH Voltage: Auto*
> *CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled*
> 
> *Advanced\ CPU Configuration >*
> 
> *CPU Ratio: Auto*
> *Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled*
> *Active Processor Cores: All*
> *Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled*
> *Execute Disable Bit: Enabled*
> *Intel Virtualization Technology: Disabled*
> *Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled*
> *Turbo Mode: Enabled*
> *CPU C1E: Enabled*
> *CPU C3 Report: Disabled*
> *CPU C6 Report: Disabled*
> 
> *Note2*: The latter settings are P95 14.8GB 9h stable, SuperPi 32M stable, P95 14.8GB 4096-32768 12h stable.
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is it might have something to do with VCCIO, because of the SB BSOD codes, and It seems to help a lot with getting 2133 SuperPi 32M stable. By alot i mean 1.15 seems less stable than 1.175.
> 
> I can attach the minidumps or any other info that may help with solving this problem.
> 
> *Edit:* It happened again after i left my computer to go eat. BSOD 50
> 
> *Edit2:* BSOD 50 happened again the next day. This is getting annoying.


I hope someone here can help with my mem OC issues.

*Edit:* Some more info:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> You mean these timings?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Only timings mentioned IIRC
> 
> 
> 
> he two crucial timings, of course, are CAS Latency, and Write CAS Latency.
> 
> For CAS 6 and 7, tWCL should be CAS -1 (so CAS 6 gets tWCL 5 and CAS 7 gets tWCL 6)
> 
> For CAS 8 and 9, tWCL should be CAS -2 (so CAS 8 gets tWCL 6 and CAS 9 gets tWCL 7)
> 
> For CAS 10 and 11, tWCL should be CAS -3 (so CAS 10 gets tWCL 7, and CAS 11 gets tWCL 8)
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't help me get 2133 stable using CAS 11, and Auto tWCL for me was already correct for 2133. I still need 1.55V-1.575V, but I may have a weak IMC since more VCCIO (1.15-1.75 makes a difference) seems to help with stability. I also find it strange that i seem to require the nearly same amount of DRAM volts for 11-11-11-28 2T 8tWCL as 10-10-10-28 2T 7tWCL
> 
> However, the recommended settings of 1866 9-9-9-27 1T 7tWCL 1.35V worked perfectly.


----------



## kcuestag

Enabling CPU PLL Overvoltage seems to have helped my issue so far.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Enabling CPU PLL Overvoltage seems to have helped my issue so far.


glad you found something that works,

you might want to for kicks try turning HT back on, pll overvoltage might have been the problem all along?


----------



## kevindd992002

@munaim1

Thank you for the brief explanation about minimum output current. I understood it completely.


----------



## samwiches

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I was going to resubmit.. but I didn't set mem to 90%.

But then who does?


----------



## M0J0

Hello Munaim1,
Can you please add me. thank you for your help.

best regards,
MOJO


----------



## samwiches

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/713

You can put the flames in your sig by pasting that in.


----------



## btw1217

Is there a required or recommended FFT length when doing a Custom Blend?


----------



## samwiches

I don't think so, just default: 8K min, 4096K max.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btw1217*
> 
> Is there a required or recommended FFT length when doing a Custom Blend?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I don't think so, just default: 8K min, 4096K max.


Yea, leave them as default blend and change only the memory to use 90%+ of your memory.


----------



## munaim1

Apologies to those awaiting entry to spreadsheet / club, just been very very busy these last few days. I will go through the last few pages and update accordingly, but again you will likely have to wait a few more hours.

Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## samwiches

Here's a resub for when you get back.









*VID: 1.361v
LLC: High
Offset: +0.010v
Idle: ~1.050v
Power: 98W*


*BIOS:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## btw1217

Thanks for the help, guys. I have another quick question. The voltage my CPU runs at is significantly different if I run a standard blend. On the same settings a standard blend is 1.5v whereas custom is 1.3v. This is using offset. Is this usual or an anomaly?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Apologies to those awaiting entry to spreadsheet / club, just been very very busy these last few days. I will go through the last few pages and update accordingly, but again you will likely have to wait a few more hours.
> Thank you all for your patience.


Get to work!


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btw1217*
> 
> Thanks for the help, guys. I have another quick question. The voltage my CPU runs at is significantly different if I run a standard blend. On the same settings a standard blend is 1.5v whereas custom is 1.3v. This is using offset. Is this usual or an anomaly?


Just selecting custom produces that behavior? If you don't change anything in the boxes, it's running with the settings of whichever test was selected previously (maybe was on small FFT?)


----------



## btw1217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Just selecting custom produces that behavior? If you don't change anything in the boxes, it's running with the settings of whichever test was selected previously (maybe was on small FFT?)


Yeah, the default custom (8k-4096k) with 90% Ram usage creates a lower Vcore in CPU-Z than a standard blend. It's resulted in me having to increase the offset higher in order to compensate for the difference.


----------



## samwiches

Make sure that's 90% of _available_ memory--not total memory, not free memory.

Or just keep watching it. Temps won't max out for at least an hour, maybe two. I never catch the moment when it happens but it probably has something to do with vcore.


----------



## ElDictator

What version of Prime95 should we use? Version 27 is supposed to make use of AVX instructions for SNB...but in my experience it stresses harder than version 25.x (i.e., higher temps and load vcore using the same settings), and it doesn't seem like a coincidence that the lowest-voltage OCs for each multiplier don't use version 27. The most I could find on it in this thread was a comment on version 26.x
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/5940

So, my questions are:

1). I should test with version 25.x if I want to compete for the lowest stable vcore for a given multiplier, correct?

2). Does using 27.4 give me a better test of stability? It takes my load vcore a little higher, so it at least gives a more accurate reading of how high that might go (OCCT 4.1.0 also gives a higher load vcore than p95 25.x).

Thanks for the input.


----------



## fommof

Last time i checked 26.6 was the latest NON-beta version of Prime95 so i'd suggest you use this one...if you additionally want to test your system using the AVX instructions then do a few runs with Linx AVX (or similar apps, 20 runs for me is more than enough to double check stability in conjunction with Prime)...


----------



## samwiches

Similar apps like OCCT 4.1.0


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1*
> 
> Get to work!


lol I doubt he gets paid to update the spreadsheet.


----------



## gc86

I'm getting 0X124's on idle and coming out of load. LLC is set to Level 1. Any ideas?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElDictator*
> 
> What version of Prime95 should we use? Version 27 is supposed to make use of AVX instructions for SNB...but in my experience it stresses harder than version 25.x (i.e., higher temps and load vcore using the same settings), and it doesn't seem like a coincidence that the lowest-voltage OCs for each multiplier don't use version 27. The most I could find on it in this thread was a comment on version 26.x
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/5940
> 
> So, my questions are:
> 
> 1). I should test with version 25.x if I want to compete for the lowest stable vcore for a given multiplier, correct?
> 
> 2). Does using 27.4 give me a better test of stability? It takes my load vcore a little higher, so it at least gives a more accurate reading of how high that might go (OCCT 4.1.0 also gives a higher load vcore than p95 25.x).
> 
> Thanks for the input.


You pose a great question and one I'm sure will be debated as we do with the question "What's best Prime or IBT/LinX for stability". Huge can of worms aside I'll try to answer you question as I see it.

First let's get a couple things out of the way.


The Intel 2600k (sandy bridge) supports SSE4 & AVX instruction sets. see here
Prime95 27.1 - 27.4 betas & IBT 2.51 both are fully optimized to exploit AVX instruction set

Given these two facts it would be counter productive to find stability any other way with a Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge CPU. Otherwise you are leaving out what separates them for previous architectures. If lower vcore or any other voltage adjustment is what blows your hair back that's fine, heck that's great, but I liken not using the AVX instruction to not using max memory at the same time we prime or linpack. It simply does you little good unless of course you must use them to qualify for a club here in these forums in which case you have no choice but to follow the rules.

Ask anyone, who gets and completes work for the Prime servers, if AVX produces results and you will be amazed to find a 25% speed increase in terms of how fast you can complete the work. Sandy Bridge AVX rocks! Nuff said.

Now in regards to Q1 I'm not sure I understand what you are asking but if you are competing to show proof that your processor is capable of using the lowest vcore for a given multi then I would say yes use a previous version of prime as the current 27.4 beta would not help in this regard. It mostly certainly adds loading & overhead to complete the same task.

For Q2 the answer is yes 27.4 would be a better test for stability for a Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge processor IMHO. Further more I see IBT & LinX as overkill and in no way repesent day to day system usage but, and I satand by my previous statements, there is no better test for testing your cooling or burning in TIM. In other words it has a rightful place in your toolbox. Just like we use stress test and benchmark apps for our GPUs P95 is not the be all to end all.

All that being said P95 27.4 is a beta therefore all bugs may not be worked out at this time but it is the 4th iteration and problem seems to be pointing to AMD and there implementation and not so much with Sandy Bridge. Still if you have trouble interperting errors consult us here or over in Prime Land forums and there will be a learmning curve which should be expected with a beta.

A brief look at the release note helps prove my point.

Quote:


> New features in Version 27.3 of prime95.exe
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> 1) 64-bit optimizations for AVX-capable computers. Single core benchmarks on Intel Sandy
> 
> Bridge computers should see a decent speed increase. However, running on 4 cores
> 
> runs into main memory bandwidth bottleneck. Sandy Bridge-E CPUs with 4 memory channels
> 
> should avoid this problem.
> 
> Prime95 beta version 27.4 is available.
> 
> This version fixes a number of bugs in 27.3 - mostly related to LLR and PFGW issues. There are no speed improvements over 27.3. Hopefully, Bulldozer processors now properly run SSE2 FFTs.
> 
> Unless you have a Sandy Bridge CPU, there is little reason to upgrade to this version.
> 
> New features in Version 27.1 of prime95.exe
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> 1) 32-bit FFTs optimized for AVX-capable computers. Intel Sandy Bridge computers should
> 
> see a 25% speed increase.
> 
> New features in Version 26.6 of prime95.exe
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> 1) For rare cases where the program cannot figure out the number of cores and hyperthreading,
> the NumPhysicalCores option may help. See undoc.txt.
> 2) Faster FFT implementations are now selected for Core 2 CPUs with 1MB L2 cache or less
> (marketed under the Celeron and Pentium label).
> 3) New, slightly higher, trial factoring breakeven points.


Finally I want to revisit a subject I've touched on here in these forums before. When I last mentioned it takes at least 18 hour to pass all available test using P95 blend, I should have mentioned, that was for version 26.6 using the standard 8k to 4096k iterations which produces 70 separate test. At the 18th hour I mentioned is the time to start looking to see if you've begun repeating iteration over again. If you use the default 15 min. per iteration * 70, do the math, it would take a minimum of 17.5 hours to complete all test.

With 27.4 (w/AVX optimizations) this changes a bit P95 blend adds 15 new test and deletes 3 for 82 total test or a minimum of 20.5 hrs. to complete all test. Using either version I would not consider my self stable without running the program for those time periods. Even at that, and for what ever reason, the actual time to complete each iteration can and will vary. It's been my observation that on average it takes at least 16.65 minutes when 15 minute iterations are selected, meaning it would take 19.5 & 22.75 hrs. minimum respectivly.

For Prime junkies ver. 27.4 adds 18, 21, 25, 864, 36, 60, 100, 120, 140, 35, 50, 168, 200, 280, & 4000K then deletes 56, 14, & 1680k iterations please correct me if I'm wrong.



Spoiler: P95 26.6 SB 70 test loop 




[Feb 22 08:13] Self-test 640K passed!
[Feb 22 08:14] Self-test 8K passed!
[Feb 22 08:15] Self-test 720K passed!
[Feb 22 08:16] Self-test 12K passed!
[Feb 22 08:17] Self-test 800K passed!
[Feb 22 08:18] Self-test 16K passed!
[Feb 22 08:19] Self-test 960K passed!
[Feb 22 08:20] Self-test 24K passed!
[Feb 22 08:21] Self-test 1120K passed!
[Feb 22 08:22] Self-test 32K passed!
[Feb 22 08:24] Self-test 1200K passed!
[Feb 22 08:25] Self-test 48K passed!
[Feb 22 08:26] Self-test 1344K passed!
[Feb 22 08:27] Self-test 64K passed!
[Feb 22 08:28] Self-test 1536K passed!
[Feb 22 08:29] Self-test 80K passed!
[Feb 22 08:30] Self-test 1680K passed!
[Feb 22 08:31] Self-test 96K passed!
[Feb 22 08:32] Self-test 1792K passed!
[Feb 22 08:33] Self-test 128K passed!
[Feb 22 08:34] Self-test 2048K passed!
[Feb 22 08:35] Self-test 160K passed!
[Feb 22 08:36] Self-test 2304K passed!
[Feb 22 08:38] Self-test 224K passed!
[Feb 22 08:39] Self-test 2560K passed!
[Feb 22 08:40] Self-test 256K passed!
[Feb 22 08:41] Self-test 2800K passed!
[Feb 22 08:42] Self-test 320K passed!
[Feb 22 08:43] Self-test 3072K passed!
[Feb 22 08:44] Self-test 384K passed!
[Feb 22 08:45] Self-test 3360K passed!
[Feb 22 08:46] Self-test 448K passed!
[Feb 22 08:48] Self-test 3584K passed!
[Feb 22 08:49] Self-test 512K passed!
[Feb 22 08:50] Self-test 576K passed!
[Feb 22 08:51] Self-test 672K passed!
[Feb 22 08:52] Self-test 10K passed!
[Feb 22 08:53] Self-test 768K passed!
[Feb 22 08:54] Self-test 14K passed!
[Feb 22 08:56] Self-test 896K passed!
[Feb 22 08:57] Self-test 20K passed!
[Feb 22 08:58] Self-test 1024K passed!
[Feb 22 08:59] Self-test 28K passed!
[Feb 22 09:00] Self-test 1152K passed!
[Feb 22 09:01] Self-test 40K passed!
[Feb 22 09:02] Self-test 1280K passed!
[Feb 22 09:03] Self-test 56K passed!
[Feb 22 09:04] Self-test 1440K passed!
[Feb 22 09:06] Self-test 72K passed!
[Feb 22 09:07] Self-test 1600K passed!
[Feb 22 09:09] Self-test 84K passed!
[Feb 22 09:10] Self-test 1728K passed!
[Feb 22 09:11] Self-test 112K passed!
[Feb 22 09:12] Self-test 1920K passed!
[Feb 22 09:13] Self-test 144K passed!
[Feb 22 09:14] Self-test 2240K passed!
[Feb 22 09:15] Self-test 192K passed!
[Feb 22 09:16] Self-test 2400K passed!
[Feb 22 09:17] Self-test 240K passed!
[Feb 22 09:18] Self-test 2688K passed!
[Feb 22 09:20] Self-test 288K passed!
[Feb 22 09:21] Self-test 2880K passed!
[Feb 22 09:23] Self-test 336K passed!
[Feb 22 09:24] Self-test 3200K passed!
[Feb 22 09:25] Self-test 400K passed!
[Feb 22 09:26] Self-test 3456K passed!
[Feb 22 09:28] Self-test 480K passed!
[Feb 22 09:29] Self-test 3840K passed!
[Feb 22 09:30] Self-test 560K passed!
[Feb 22 09:31] Self-test 4096K passed!






Spoiler: P95 27.4 beta SB 83 test loop 




[Mar 20 08:03] Self-test 448K passed!
[Mar 20 08:04] Self-test 8K passed!
[Mar 20 08:05] Self-test 512K passed!
[Mar 20 08:06] Self-test 12K passed!
[Mar 20 08:08] Self-test 576K passed!
[Mar 20 08:09] Self-test 18K passed!
[Mar 20 08:10] Self-test 672K passed!
[Mar 20 08:11] Self-test 21K passed!
[Mar 20 08:12] Self-test 768K passed!
[Mar 20 08:13] Self-test 25K passed!
[Mar 20 08:14] Self-test 864K passed!
[Mar 20 08:15] Self-test 32K passed!
[Mar 20 08:16] Self-test 960K passed!
[Mar 20 08:17] Self-test 36K passed!
[Mar 20 08:18] Self-test 1120K passed!
[Mar 20 08:19] Self-test 48K passed!
[Mar 20 08:21] Self-test 1200K passed!
[Mar 20 08:22] Self-test 60K passed!
[Mar 20 08:23] Self-test 1344K passed!
[Mar 20 08:24] Self-test 72K passed!
[Mar 20 08:25] Self-test 1536K passed!
[Mar 20 08:26] Self-test 84K passed!
[Mar 20 08:27] Self-test 1728K passed!
[Mar 20 08:29] Self-test 100K passed!
[Mar 20 08:30] Self-test 1920K passed!
[Mar 20 08:31] Self-test 120K passed!
[Mar 20 08:32] Self-test 2240K passed!
[Mar 20 08:33] Self-test 140K passed!
[Mar 20 08:34] Self-test 2400K passed!
[Mar 20 08:35] Self-test 160K passed!
[Mar 20 08:36] Self-test 2688K passed!
[Mar 20 08:38] Self-test 192K passed!
[Mar 20 08:39] Self-test 2880K passed!
[Mar 20 08:40] Self-test 224K passed!
[Mar 20 08:41] Self-test 3200K passed!
[Mar 20 08:42] Self-test 256K passed!
[Mar 20 08:43] Self-test 3456K passed!
[Mar 20 08:44] Self-test 288K passed!
[Mar 20 08:45] Self-test 3840K passed!
[Mar 20 08:46] Self-test 336K passed!
[Mar 20 08:48] Self-test 400K passed!
[Mar 20 08:49] Self-test 480K passed!
[Mar 20 08:50] Self-test 10K passed!
[Mar 20 08:51] Self-test 560K passed!
[Mar 20 08:52] Self-test 16K passed!
[Mar 20 08:53] Self-test 640K passed!
[Mar 20 08:54] Self-test 20K passed!
[Mar 20 08:55] Self-test 720K passed!
[Mar 20 08:57] Self-test 24K passed!
[Mar 20 08:58] Self-test 800K passed!
[Mar 20 08:59] Self-test 28K passed!
[Mar 20 09:00] Self-test 896K passed!
[Mar 20 09:01] Self-test 35K passed!
[Mar 20 09:02] Self-test 1024K passed!
[Mar 20 09:03] Self-test 40K passed!
[Mar 20 09:04] Self-test 1152K passed!
[Mar 20 09:05] Self-test 50K passed!
[Mar 20 09:06] Self-test 1280K passed!
[Mar 20 09:07] Self-test 64K passed!
[Mar 20 09:08] Self-test 1440K passed!
[Mar 20 09:10] Self-test 80K passed!
[Mar 20 09:11] Self-test 1600K passed!
[Mar 20 09:12] Self-test 96K passed!
[Mar 20 09:13] Self-test 1792K passed! 
[Mar 20 09:14] Self-test 112K passed!
[Mar 20 09:15] Self-test 2048K passed!
[Mar 20 09:17] Self-test 128K passed!
[Mar 20 09:18] Self-test 2304K passed!
[Mar 20 09:19] Self-test 144K passed!
[Mar 20 09:20] Self-test 2560K passed!
[Mar 20 09:21] Self-test 168K passed!
[Mar 20 09:22] Self-test 2800K passed!
[Mar 20 09:24] Self-test 200K passed!
[Mar 20 09:25] Self-test 3072K passed!
[Mar 20 09:26] Self-test 240K passed!
[Mar 20 09:27] Self-test 3360K passed!
[Mar 20 09:28] Self-test 280K passed!
[Mar 20 09:29] Self-test 3584K passed!
[Mar 20 09:31] Self-test 320K passed!
[Mar 20 09:32] Self-test 4000K passed!
[Mar 20 09:33] Self-test 384K passed!
[Mar 20 09:34] Self-test 4096K passed!
[Mar 20 09:35] Self-test 448K passed!


----------



## ElDictator

Thanks for the input owcraftsman; I can't say I'm very familiar with instruction sets or p95, so I wanted to check my reasoning. It might be worth using an asterisk or something to demarcate SSC entries involving AVX instructions. If one wants to do quantitative comparisons, then one could compute the average effect of using AVX instructions vs. not using AVX instructions (in my experience, at 4.5Ghz the difference is .024-.032 v).

I think I'll go for stable settings using 27.4, and then maybe see what I can get on 26.6. If it's notably lower and puts me in contention for a top spot, I'll re-run; otherwise I'll submit using 27.4.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> 
> The Intel 2600k (sandy bridge) supports SSE4 & AVX instruction sets. see here
> Prime95 27.1 - 27.4 betas & IBT 2.51 both are fully optimized to exploit AVX instruction set


Thanks for the download links! Just moved from Lynnfield i5 to Sandy Bridge i7 and wanted to get some stability tests done before I started clocking.

Also, does 1.2V seem reasonable for a default loading voltage in CPU-Z when using default CPU settings (ie. C1E, EIST, Turbo, Asus TPU)?

EDIT: That was w/ an old version of Linx...here's what this crazy new version of Intel Burn did!!










Temps were considerably less w/ Linx, haha.


----------



## samwiches

Why do some HWMonitor shots have the power rails from the PSU showing up top, and others (like mine and yours) have those useless looking voltages instead?


----------



## owcraftsman

@ Jodiuh My 2600k at 100% load and optimized default clocks/timings is 1.192v with a 1.2610 VID (use core temp or Real Temp to read VID). So in answer to your Q the load vcore as reported by CPUz of 1.224 seems a bit high if you are at default timings or maybe it's a not so good chip. So it's hard to say and depends on your current UEFI settings. For example are you using manual vcore or offset vcore or auto? What level of LLC are you at or is it on auto? and so on.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Why do some HWMonitor shots have the power rails from the PSU showing up top, and others (like mine and yours) have those useless looking voltages instead?


Probably different versions or different boards. My Asus Maximus X38 would read rails.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> @ Jodiuh My 2600k at 100% load and optimized default clocks/timings is 1.192v with a 1.2610 VID (use core temp or Real Temp to read VID). So in answer to your Q the load vcore as reported by CPUz of 1.224 seems a bit high if you are at default timings or maybe it's a not so good chip. So it's hard to say and depends on your current UEFI settings. For example are you using manual vcore or offset vcore or auto? What level of LLC are you at or is it on auto? and so on.


Thanks for all the helpful info. I'll look @ the UEFI settings, take pics, and post back. FWIW, my case is an Antec P280 w/ 2 SFLEX E's in front, 1 on the chip, and 1 in the rear. GPU's a Galaxy GTX 580 that kicks all the heat up to the CPU, lol.


----------



## Ratjack

.
2700K 5Ghz stable 13 hours prime95 blend at 1.392 Ghz
Ran a little hot at one during 8k fft because the top cover was restricting airflow to the H100 in my 600T case.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2303472


----------



## Circlemage8

Just recently setup my new computer. Found this when looking into overclocking specifics and decided to try for it. Does the screen below look good?



First note is the AC was off in my house so room temperatures were 80 F plus and core temps dropped by almost 10 degrees C later when AC was turned on.

As a side note I'm kinda curious about something with the issues I had trying to make it up to 4.9 and above. First overclock I did was through the autotuner, which bumped base clock up to 103 and multiplier to 45. I then decided to start increasing the multiplier to see what I could get it up to. I got up to 47x (4.840GHz) with all default settings for everything else in the bios, didn't even manually setup voltage. However after going through your steps and guides I've had issues getting any further. Even bumping up vcore to over 1.4 doesn't get me up to a stable 49x multiplier. Is that just the limit of my chip? Also is it worth setting the base clock back up to 103 if the rest of my components can already take it as I had no issues with shorter term stress tests with that (but the 48 multiplier didn't work with it).

Current settings are below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



BCLK=100
ratio=48
Vcore=1.375 manual (will switch to offset and run another blend test to confirm)
VCCIO/CPU PLL/PCH etc are all at default
LLC= ultra high
CPU current capability = 140%
VRM fixed freq mode =350
phase control = extreme
duty control = extreme
Memory is at default XMP timings.



I'm also tempted to reset my cooler due to possible uneven cooling and the fact that others seem to have cooler temperatures with the same air cooler and higher voltages.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circlemage8*
> 
> Just recently setup my new computer. Found this when looking into overclocking specifics and decided to try for it. Does the screen below look good?
> 
> First note is the AC was off in my house so room temperatures were 80 F plus and core temps dropped by almost 10 degrees C later when AC was turned on.
> As a side note I'm kinda curious about something with the issues I had trying to make it up to 4.9 and above. First overclock I did was through the autotuner, which bumped base clock up to 103 and multiplier to 45. I then decided to start increasing the multiplier to see what I could get it up to. I got up to 47x (4.840GHz) with all default settings for everything else in the bios, didn't even manually setup voltage. However after going through your steps and guides I've had issues getting any further. Even bumping up vcore to over 1.4 doesn't get me up to a stable 49x multiplier. Is that just the limit of my chip? Also is it worth setting the base clock back up to 103 if the rest of my components can already take it as I had no issues with shorter term stress tests with that (but the 48 multiplier didn't work with it).
> Current settings are below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BCLK=100
> ratio=48
> Vcore=1.375 manual (will switch to offset and run another blend test to confirm)
> VCCIO/CPU PLL/PCH etc are all at default
> LLC= ultra high
> CPU current capability = 140%
> VRM fixed freq mode =350
> phase control = extreme
> duty control = extreme
> Memory is at default XMP timings.
> 
> 
> I'm also tempted to reset my cooler due to possible uneven cooling and the fact that others seem to have cooler temperatures with the same air cooler and higher voltages.


dont use the base clock just use the multi. Alot of those chips cant really make it past a certain point. I think like 40% can make it to 4.7 4.8 range and like 20% can go further with the 2500K and 2600K.


----------



## munaim1

Finally have a few minutes to spare to update the spreadsheet. Sorry guys been very very busy









Updating now.









Welcome to all, unfortunately Circlemage it was difficult to determine what voltage you're running as you have missed the main cpu-z page. Sorry about that/

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 350 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## Circlemage8

Doh. I forgot I had switched the more visible one to look at something. Here's a new screen as the test is still going on.


----------



## Ratjack

reapplied TIM to my CPU and my temps are MUCH MUCH lower when running small ffts. Now my temps at most are 73 79 79 77. Its staying at about 77-78 on cores 2 and 3.


----------



## btw1217

I'm really starting to get discouraged with trying to get mine stable. First time overclocker here and man is it time consuming. I've read every piece of literature I could find in the last month, trying to get this stable at 4.8Ghz, but it keeps failing at 10 hours in a Standard Blend and 2 hours in a Custom/90% blend. I ran Memtest for over 17 hours today at the stock settings, and it came back with 0 errors, so RAM seems okay. I've been going at this nonstop for a week, and have tried what seems like every possible combination of settings and voltages. I'm out of ideas and afraid my chip just may not be capable.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btw1217*
> 
> I'm really starting to get discouraged with trying to get mine stable. First time overclocker here and man is it time consuming. I've read every piece of literature I could find in the last month, trying to get this stable at 4.8Ghz, but it keeps failing at 10 hours in a Standard Blend and 2 hours in a Custom/90% blend. I ran Memtest for over 17 hours today at the stock settings, and it came back with 0 errors, so RAM seems okay. I've been going at this all week, and have tried what seems like every possible combination of settings and voltages. I'm out of ideas and afraid my chip just may not be capable.


fill in your system specs so we know what your working with. Not all chips can run 4.8 stable, some can only go to 4.7 and some can only go to 4.5.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btw1217*
> 
> I'm really starting to get discouraged with trying to get mine stable. First time overclocker here and man is it time consuming. I've read every piece of literature I could find in the last month, trying to get this stable at 4.8Ghz, but it keeps failing at 10 hours in a Standard Blend and 2 hours in a Custom/90% blend. I ran Memtest for over 17 hours today at the stock settings, and it came back with 0 errors, so RAM seems okay. I've been going at this all week, and have tried what seems like every possible combination of settings and voltages. I'm out of ideas and afraid my chip just may not be capable.


What are your system specs?

When you get the chance put all your system info into the Rig Builder that OCN has so it's displayed in your signature! Makes trouble shooting future problems for other members much easier when we know your specs!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circlemage8*
> 
> Doh. I forgot I had switched the more visible one to look at something. Here's a new screen as the test is still going on.


Thanks, will update it now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> reapplied TIM to my CPU and my temps are MUCH MUCH lower when running small ffts. Now my temps at most are 73 79 79 77. Its staying at about 77-78 on cores 2 and 3.


That's great news, what TIM are you using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btw1217*
> 
> I'm really starting to get discouraged with trying to get mine stable. First time overclocker here and man is it time consuming. I've read every piece of literature I could find in the last month, trying to get this stable at 4.8Ghz, but it keeps failing at 10 hours in a Standard Blend and 2 hours in a Custom/90% blend. I ran Memtest for over 17 hours today at the stock settings, and it came back with 0 errors, so RAM seems okay. I've been going at this all week, and have tried what seems like every possible combination of settings and voltages. I'm out of ideas and afraid my chip just may not be capable.


Did you try increasing the Vcore or VCCIO (QPI/VTT)? What was the Vcore under load?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> That's great news, what TIM are you using?


I am using MX-4, Big huge 20g tube of it on amazon for $20.


----------



## btw1217

Thanks for the lightning fast responses, guys. I'll get to work on the Rigbuilder.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thanks, will update it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great news, what TIM are you using?
> Did you try increasing the Vcore or VCCIO (QPI/VTT)? What was the Vcore under load?


I tried increasing the VCCIO up to 1.125 and the Vcore up to around 1.45 in all sorts of variations. I'll get some BIOS shots after the current test concludes.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btw1217*
> 
> Thanks for the lightning fast responses, guys. I'll get to work on the Rigbuilder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried increasing the VCCIO up to 1.125 and the Vcore up to around 1.45 in all sorts of variations.


assuming you are using a sandy bridge cpu, Have you tried decreasing the PLL voltage to either 1.6 or 1.7? I as well as others have had luck decreasing that. Do you have PLL overvoltage enabled?


----------



## btw1217

Alright, got the basics in my Rig set up!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> assuming you are using a sandy bridge cpu, Have you tried decreasing the PLL voltage to either 1.6 or 1.7? I as well as others have had luck decreasing that. Do you have PLL overvoltage enabled?


I have. I've gone all the way down to 1.6v in 0.05 increments (1.75, 1.7, 1.65, 1.6) at varying Vcores, and PLL overvoltage is enabled.

The closest I've been to stable so far at 4.8Ghz is the 10 hour runs with Vcore at 1.45, PLL at 1.65, and the other voltages at Auto. I've bumped up the Vcore *quite* a few notches, reset PLL to Auto and am running another test now. I'm hoping the significant bump in Vcore will be enough to at least show me that 4.8Ghz is possible.


----------



## Yodums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btw1217*
> 
> I'm really starting to get discouraged with trying to get mine stable. First time overclocker here and man is it time consuming. I've read every piece of literature I could find in the last month, trying to get this stable at 4.8Ghz, but it keeps failing at 10 hours in a Standard Blend and 2 hours in a Custom/90% blend. I ran Memtest for over 17 hours today at the stock settings, and it came back with 0 errors, so RAM seems okay. I've been going at this nonstop for a week, and have tried what seems like every possible combination of settings and voltages. I'm out of ideas and afraid my chip just may not be capable.


What error are you getting when the overclock fails? BSOD 101?

Unfortunately, I feel like I'm in the same boat as you. I have the same chip and motherboard as you, and the chip seems to require a lot of voltage to stabilize at speeds above 4.7 GHz. I've also tried a lot of CPU PLL, VCCIO and VCC combinations. The only progress I've been able to make is from updating my board's bios version, which made it go from the September original BIOS to the latest February one.


----------



## btw1217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yodums*
> 
> What error are you getting when the overclock fails? BSOD 101?
> Unfortunately, I feel like I'm in the same boat as you. I have the same chip and motherboard as you, and the chip seems to require a lot of voltage to stabilize at speeds above 4.7 GHz. I've also tried a lot of CPU PLL, VCCIO and VCC combinations. The only progress I've been able to make is from updating my board's bios version, which made it go from the September original BIOS to the latest February one.


I'm getting mostly 124's with the occasional 101. I'm using the February update as well. Upgraded first thing, so I never got a chance to use the previous versions. I did briefly have an Asrock Extreme3 Gen3, but I only took it to a gaming stable 4.5 Ghz.


----------



## Sashimi

I got myself a 2700k and is overclocking with HT off (better for gaming)

at 5 ghz at voltage as low as 1.38v, i got cores failing errors during my prime95 runs, which made me happy because i read somewhere that this indicates i'm close to stability. So i kept pushing the vcore and now it looks like i can only achieve absolute stability at 1.43, which is quite a distance from 1.38!!

is this a bit strange? am i not optimising vtt/pll or any other voltages correctly?

currently my voltages are:

LLC: extreme
vcore: offset +0.030
vram: 1.65 <--rated for my 8gb dual channel ripjawx ram
vtt/vccio: 1.15
pll: 1.7325


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I got myself a 2700k and is overclocking with HT off (better for gaming)
> at 5 ghz at voltage as low as 1.38v, i got cores failing errors during my prime95 runs, which made me happy because i read somewhere that this indicates i'm close to stability. So i kept pushing the vcore and now it looks like i can only achieve absolute stability at 1.43, which is quite a distance from 1.38!!
> is this a bit strange? am i not optimising vtt/pll or any other voltages correctly?
> currently my voltages are:
> LLC: extreme
> vcore: offset +0.030
> vram: 1.65 <--rated for my 8gb dual channel ripjawx ram
> vtt/vccio: 1.15
> pll: 1.7325


HT off is not necessarily better for gaming. Some games actually take advantage of the hyperthreading. I have not had any issues with performance from having it on. Try turning your LLC to ultra high, It just might be possible that your chip is not capable of that high of a clock speed. Start with a lower overclock, get it stable and then go for more. get it stable again, push for more. This way you can find your optimal overclock.


----------



## Sashimi

yeah i guess u're right about HT. I turned it off initially because I had an extremely heavily modded oblivion data file and i found more performance with it off. But that could just be 1 game out of 10. Might try and find an OC profile later with HT on, might have to drop 100-200 mhz though.

as for now, as i was typing my last post, i was actually running/monitoring blend on my rig remotely from work. (splashtop ftw







) and i've done it!! fully stablised at 5ghz with 1.424~1.434 core.

temp went pretty high as i happened to pick a day to do this when the ambient temp was knocking on the door of 30c, but it pulled through. temp dropped right down after i came home and open some windows.

anyway here are the screenies, taken at 16:25:


and the final one taken at 20:09:


i hope these are enough for a submission.

i might try and fine tune the VTT and PLL a little to see if i can drop a small bit of temp. also wondering would it be possible by adjusting VTT or PLL to a better level i can even drop the Vcore a bit? or are they completely seperate things?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circlemage8*
> 
> Doh. I forgot I had switched the more visible one to look at something. Here's a new screen as the test is still going on.


Looking good you have 19 more iterations before you complete one full round of test with P95 26.6 so hang in there and GL. Look for 640k test which is the first test repeated to know you've run a full circuit of 70 iterations and you can can legitimately claim Super stability IMO. 70 iterations is not a requirement for this club but a screen showing the P95 process in task manager is so click on the Process tab and show the P95 process with your next screen shot for your final submission.

edit shucks, sorry, I'm probably to late just noticed the time of your post


----------



## coc_james

Hello. I am fairly new to overclocking and have been perusing the forums for quite some time and a few days ago I decided to take the plunge. At this point I am hitting about 4489 with core voltage at around 1.29. So far, the only changes I have made are the multiplier and the core voltage. I have managed to run a full cycle of Prime95 without errors and my temps are pretty good maxing at 60, 63, 62, and 61. Question is, what should I do next. I want get the max OC I can get with stability and temps no higher than 70.

Thanks,

James

Oh yeah, and XMP is enabled


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> yeah i guess u're right about HT. I turned it off initially because I had an extremely heavily modded oblivion data file and i found more performance with it off. But that could just be 1 game out of 10. Might try and find an OC profile later with HT on, might have to drop 100-200 mhz though.
> 
> as for now, as i was typing my last post, i was actually running/monitoring blend on my rig remotely from work. (splashtop ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and i've done it!! fully stablised at 5ghz with 1.424~1.434 core.
> 
> temp went pretty high as i happened to pick a day to do this when the ambient temp was knocking on the door of 30c, but it pulled through. temp dropped right down after i came home and open some windows.
> 
> anyway here are the screenies, taken at 16:25:
> 
> 
> and the final one taken at 20:09:
> 
> 
> i hope these are enough for a submission.
> 
> i might try and fine tune the VTT and PLL a little to see if i can drop a small bit of temp. also wondering would it be possible by adjusting VTT or PLL to a better level i can even drop the Vcore a bit? or are they completely seperate things?


@ club sry dbl post

@ Sashimi dang son that's fantastic 5.0 with 8GB at 2033 and 20+ hrs Prime stable using 98% of memory, that's a Super Stable and I'm so jealous. I wish I had a chip that could do this. I wonder how it benches you've got a screaming rig there.

edit: 9 iteration over a full loop excellent I wonder if it would pass the P95 beta 27.4 with AVX enabled and 82 iterations? I'll bet the GFlops & superPi are phenomenal with this rig too. Ohh almost forgot can we see your template?


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> @ Sashimi dang son that's fantastic 5.0 with 8GB at 2033 and 20+ hrs Prime stable using 98% of memory, that's a Super Stable and I'm so jealous. I wish I had a chip that could do this. I wonder how it benches you've got a screaming rig there.


Lol thanks man. I did 20 hrs because I went out for dinner at 16:25 and didn't come back til late. I was so afraid it might fail before I come back lol. Kept checking remotely through my android and my girlfriend complained. I had to convince her i'm not chatting with another girl, and that it's something much more important.









I came from an absolute bum of a 2500k which doesn't even reach windows at 4.4ghz with 1.36v, got fed up and gave it the sack when the 2700k launched








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> edit: 9 iteration over a full loop excellent I wonder if it would pass the P95 beta 27.4 with AVX enabled and 82 iterations? I'll bet the GFlops & superPi are phenomenal with this rig too. Ohh almost forgot can we see your template?


How do you test for GFlops & superPi?







can you advise a few good benching software and I'll post up the results. I'll post the bios settings up when i figure out how to screenie that......

P95 beta 27 used to butcher my Noctua NH-C14 inside a mediocre case with insane temps, so with the ambient temps today, I think it will fail. Winter's coming in Sydney i might run try that in a few months lol.


----------



## PreciousRoy

Sup Ya'll! Ordering my 3820 build parts today. Any plans for a Sandy-E stable club thread?


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> Hello. I am fairly new to overclocking and have been perusing the forums for quite some time and a few days ago I decided to take the plunge. At this point I am hitting about 4489 with core voltage at around 1.29. So far, the only changes I have made are the multiplier and the core voltage. I have managed to run a full cycle of Prime95 without errors and my temps are pretty good maxing at 60, 63, 62, and 61. Question is, what should I do next. I want get the max OC I can get with stability and temps no higher than 70.
> Thanks,
> James
> Oh yeah, and XMP is enabled


I'm by no mean OC expert, but early 60s is excellent temp. mine was hitting mid 80s today stress testing







But I'm ok with it because I know there is no way in real world application I will ever stress the CPU that badly and have it hitting such high temps. Also 1.29 is still quite low voltage, so I think you have lots of room to go.

I can't give you too much advise except to change things little by little and one at a time, if you change 2 things at once and it crashes, you cannot diagnose what was the cause. For max 70c, from my experience I think you can safely up vcore to 1.35, and you can probably do 4.7ghz at that voltage.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreciousRoy*
> 
> Sup Ya'll! Ordering my 3820 build parts today. Any plans for a Sandy-E stable club thread?


hmmmmm, I was going to but later realized that it's not everyone's 'cup of tea' so gave it a miss. I've already created one for Ivy Bridge, personally I think it's better than this one. Just wish I had the damn chip









Will update spreadsheet later on.









For those that are new to overclocking or have any questions, have a go at the first page and see how far you get, most of the info should be available there. If you have any additional questions feel free to post them. There is a link to my guide in the first page and in my sig.


----------



## owcraftsman

@ Sashimi

LOL "something much more important" I'd hang on to her if she bought that LOL

To see your GFlops run IBT or Linx. However be careful these programs produce a lot of heat so make sure your cooling is more than adequate. There was a contest here in these forums about a year ago to see who could get the highest GFlops try searching that hang on........ I found it [Sandy Bridge] The Battle of GFLOPS ! 2 Prize's to be won ! read it for some tips.

or LinX with AVX (may not produce the highest GFlops and adds overhead and additional heat as a consequence)

SuperPi 1.5 is a very old tool If a computer is able to calculate pi to the 32 millionth place after the decimal without mistake, it is considered to be moderately stable. Simply put it a measure of performance for a system.

More links relating to SuperPi:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_PI

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?36835-hwbot-SuperPi-ranking&highlight=SuperPi

and then there's HyperPI "The front-end allows selecting multiple threads of SuperPi to be run at the same time so you can test the stability on multi-core machines"

All the above are not essential for stability IMO but they do tell you where you stand in comparison to other similar machines which can be comforting.

Now let's see some results and please share your UEFI settings here in the forums.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> @ Sashimi
> LOL "something much more important" I'd hang on to her if she bought that LOL
> 
> To see your GFlops run IBT or Linx. However be careful these programs produce a lot of heat so make sure your cooling is more than adequate. There was a contest here in these forums about a year ago to see who could get the highest GFlops try searching that hang on........ I found it [Sandy Bridge] The Battle of GFLOPS ! 2 Prize's to be won ! read it for some tips.
> 
> or LinX with AVX (may not produce the highest GFlops and adds overhead and additional heat as a consequence)
> 
> SuperPi 1.5 is a very old tool If a computer is able to calculate pi to the 32 millionth place after the decimal without mistake, it is considered to be moderately stable. Simply put it a measure of performance for a system.
> More links relating to SuperPi:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_PI
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?36835-hwbot-SuperPi-ranking&highlight=SuperPi
> 
> and then there's HyperPI "The front-end allows selecting multiple threads of SuperPi to be run at the same time so you can test the stability on multi-core machines"
> 
> All the above are not essential for stability IMO but they do tell you where you stand in comparison to other similar machines which can be comforting.


Thanks for the info. I'll look into those as soon as I can. It's 2am and I have work tomorrow but this is just too exciting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Just figure out how to screenie in UEFI...no kidding. So here goes:


----------



## phazer11

Hi all, how's everyone doing?

As I'm a noob at RAM OC anyone want to help I use G Skill Sniper modules. Default is 1.35v and 9-9-9-24 1600 MHz I've read that the GSkill Ripjaws that seem to be the same chip are able to go to 1866 MHz with stock timings and voltages at least in one case, it could just be a really good OC'able set but either way mine need some tweaking. I was able to get Windows to boot with Timings 11-11-11-28-2T snd it folded for a few hours but then rebooted, idk what the error was the timings or voltage as it didn't give BSOD just rebooted.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Hi all, how's everyone doing?
> 
> As I'm a noob at RAM OC anyone want to help I use G Skill Sniper modules. Default is 1.35v and 9-9-9-24 1600 MHz I've read that the GSkill Ripjaws that seem to be the same chip are able to go to 1866 MHz with stock timings and voltages at least in one case, it could just be a really good OC'able set but either way mine need some tweaking. I was able to get Windows to boot with Timings 11-11-11-28-2T snd it folded for a few hours but then rebooted, idk what the error was the timings or voltage as it didn't give BSOD just rebooted.


There is very little performance increase to overclocking memory these days except bragging rights of course. However your timings maybe a bit loose and those modules could probably run 1866 at Cas 10 vs 11. When I read this I came away wondering if you are stable at 1600? Is your CPU overclocked? If not that would give you much better performance increase and I would focus on that first. If you must OC your memory it's most important to make sure the system, what ever clocks it's currently at, is perfectly stable. Once it is you've eliminated the majority of causes that would make your Mem OC fail and you can concentrate on memory related settings to get it right.

Prime95 is good for testing stability but for memory OCing I would use Memtest86+ or HCI Designs Memtest when testing new mem settings. I prefer HCI Design Memtest for two reasons. #1 it runs in the windows environment where it will be used and it's faster than Memtest86+. I use the pro version and was happy to donate to the cause and $5 was well worth the ease of use. the paid version is not necessary as they both do the same thing just make sure to read the tutorials on how to use it by running two instances when checking for memory stability the paid version does this automatically.

I hope this helps.

The following is taken from here and I highly recommend you read the OP there and the following couple post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13499635*
> Generally, people will say that higher mem frequency is better than lower speed and tighter timings.
> 
> I would think that combination would be pretty close to each other anyway. Probably not going to be able to feel a difference for general use.
> 
> Why not benchmark it?
> 
> Others have any feedback on this?
> 
> Here is a test comparing several combinations. Rather old but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, the differences would be even smaller on higher resolutions, due to the GPU bottlenecking more and more.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Hi all, how's everyone doing?
> As I'm a noob at RAM OC anyone want to help I use G Skill Sniper modules. Default is 1.35v and 9-9-9-24 1600 MHz I've read that the GSkill Ripjaws that seem to be the same chip are able to go to 1866 MHz with stock timings and voltages at least in one case, it could just be a really good OC'able set but either way mine need some tweaking. I was able to get Windows to boot with Timings 11-11-11-28-2T snd it folded for a few hours but then rebooted, idk what the error was the timings or voltage as it didn't give BSOD just rebooted.


Snipers cant OC at all... I have them too.. The same ones i think... But on SB RAM is not so important so u r more than fine with 1600 @ 9-9-9-24 T1.
But if u do want to OC RAM do some research first and see what u r buying...there is plenty reviews out there on every ram type...
Try the Gskills Ares or Ripjaws, maybe even Mushkin Blackline or Corsair Vengeance...


----------



## anubis1127

Hey guys, I just picked up a new 2550k to play around with. I'll probably try OC'ing it this weekend once I get it under h20. Just wanted to drop back by (previously had a 2500k), and say hi.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hey guys, I just picked up a new 2550k to play around with. I'll probably try OC'ing it this weekend once I get it under h20. Just wanted to drop back by (previously had a 2500k), and say hi.


Is i5 2550K cheap in US?
Here in Croatia it costs more than a regular i5 2500k...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> Is i5 2550K cheap in US?
> Here in Croatia it costs more than a regular i5 2500k...


I got it for $135 USD plus tax, so $143, so yes, pretty cheap.


----------



## Circlemage8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Looking good you have 19 more iterations before you complete one full round of test with P95 26.6 so hang in there and GL. Look for 640k test which is the first test repeated to know you've run a full circuit of 70 iterations and you can can legitimately claim Super stability IMO. 70 iterations is not a requirement for this club but a screen showing the P95 process in task manager is so click on the Process tab and show the P95 process with your next screen shot for your final submission.
> 
> edit shucks, sorry, I'm probably to late just noticed the time of your post


Yeah I went a bit farther (14ish hours) but did stop so I could do other things. I do plan on doing another full 16 hour test after switching over to offset voltages. Still wish I could get a bit higher but the temperature is getting fairly nasty already. Still not sure if it is just the chip or if I need to reset the cooler. Any hints on best cloth/solvents for cleaning between seats? I could just use some moonshine I have lying around.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> @ Sashimi
> LOL "something much more important" I'd hang on to her if she bought that LOL
> 
> To see your GFlops run IBT or Linx. However be careful these programs produce a lot of heat so make sure your cooling is more than adequate. There was a contest here in these forums about a year ago to see who could get the highest GFlops try searching that hang on........ I found it [Sandy Bridge] The Battle of GFLOPS ! 2 Prize's to be won ! read it for some tips.
> 
> or LinX with AVX (may not produce the highest GFlops and adds overhead and additional heat as a consequence)


I tried IBT and my cooler absolutely cannot handle this at current voltage lol. i'll definiltely need to downclock to pass this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> SuperPi 1.5 is a very old tool If a computer is able to calculate pi to the 32 millionth place after the decimal without mistake, it is considered to be moderately stable. Simply put it a measure of performance for a system.
> More links relating to SuperPi:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_PI
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?36835-hwbot-SuperPi-ranking&highlight=SuperPi
> 
> and then there's HyperPI "The front-end allows selecting multiple threads of SuperPi to be run at the same time so you can test the stability on multi-core machines"


Also had a brief play around with SuperPI and results look promising. Will share them when I have time


----------



## khkim

I use the Arctic Cleaning Kit and Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste. Remember to use a coffee filter to wipe down the cooler since things like q-tips may leave excess material on the cooler. Some people like to use rubbing alcohol to get rid of most of the old compound and finish it off with the arctic cleaning kit. Make sure ur cooler head is firmly seated on the cpu and go easy on the thermal paste and hopefully your temps drop a bit.

Arctic Cleaning : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100010

Arctic Silver 5: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I got it for $135 USD plus tax, so $143, so yes, pretty cheap.


That should be a normal price for i5 2550K worldwide! It is missing s iGPU...it would of been nice if it was out when i was buying my PC...no need for iGPU on p67 boards... My luck...


----------



## btw1217

Well some good news. I got fed up with all the trial and error and ran a "Can-it-be-done?/Desperation" Run at 1.5v, and got a 20-hr stable 4.8GHz overclock. I'm not accepting the insane 1.5v, but at least I know my chip can do it eventually. So now I'm going back to trial and error, seeing how low the voltage can go before it loses 12-hour stability. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## khkim

@btw1217 How was the temps for a 1.5v with watercooling?


----------



## Circlemage8

Ok now I'm kinda curious about something. After switching vcore to offset I could get a multiplier of 49 to work at almost the exact same voltage 48 took with manual. But when I tried 49 before I couldn't get manual voltage to work even with almost .025V more then it currently has while running stable. I could also get it to boot with a x50 multiplier (but I couldn't get that stable without significantly more voltage). Is this normal for anyone else?


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circlemage8*
> 
> Ok now I'm kinda curious about something. After switching vcore to offset I could get a multiplier of 49 to work at almost the exact same voltage 48 took with manual. But when I tried 49 before I couldn't get manual voltage to work even with almost .025V more then it currently has while running stable. I could also get it to boot with a x50 multiplier (but I couldn't get that stable without significantly more voltage). Is this normal for anyone else?


I have never tried manual vcore on this board so I can't compare. Only thing i can think of is that with offsets, your board has greater range of flexibility in vcore adjustments to accommodate changes in CPU load, which translates into stability. How's the temp?


----------



## Circlemage8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I have never tried manual vcore on this board so I can't compare. Only thing i can think of is that with offsets, your board has greater range of flexibility in vcore adjustments to accommodate changes in CPU load, which translates into stability. How's the temp?


Currently with slighter higher voltage needed for longer stability (I had to bump it up a notch from my earlier post) I'm getting my worst core up to 85C like before. However the AC is on this time. I do think I'm going to have to get the stuff to reseat my cooler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Old stats.
Vcore 1.384
48 multiplier
worst core 85C
AC off (ambient 80F)
New stats
Vcore 1.400
49 multiplier
worst core 85C
AC on (ambient 72ishF)


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circlemage8*
> 
> Currently with slighter higher voltage needed for longer stability (I had to bump it up a notch from my earlier post) I'm getting my worst core up to 85C like before. However the AC is on this time. I do think I'm going to have to get the stuff to reseat my cooler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Old stats.
> Vcore 1.384
> 48 multiplier
> worst core 85C
> AC off (ambient 80F)
> New stats
> Vcore 1.400
> 49 multiplier
> worst core 85C
> AC on (ambient 72ishF)


4.9ghz is pretty good. Although it's pretty nasty to hit 85c for ambient of 72ishF. It won't kill your chip though since you most likely won't hit such high temp in everyday use. Besides using offset will help a great deal in terms of longevity.

The HAF 932 is a kick ass case so i don't think there's any problems with your airflow if it is fully fanned. If you want to improve the temps you may try replace the noctua stock fans with ones that pushes more air, and/or add a 3rd fan, that way you may even be able to push it higher. There are some experts on the Noctua NH-D14 owners club thread who can give you great advice on this if you need it.

Well done getting it to 4.9 =)


----------



## phazer11

Ah too bad I did alot of reseach but no one I asked could determine which would OC better so I decided on the snipers as they looked better and they seemed to have the same chips as the Ripjaws. Oh well.

But yeah everything is stable 24/7


----------



## igrease

So I am thinking about overclocking my i5 2500k again but I am kind of worried. The last time I overclocked my cpu I got it to 4.3ghz and it ran stable for a week. I was streaming HD 720p most of the week for 6+ hours and had 0 problems. Then one day I was messing with my streaming settings and suddenly a "OVERCLOCK HAS FAILED" error popped up. It restarted my pc and I went into bios and set everything back to default. It never posted again. Basically my motherboard died on me. It is a ASUS P8P67 LE (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 with that UEFI bios. Sent it in the be fixed and got it back. Overclocked it back to 4.3ghz for a week but turned it back to default because I am a worry wart. There is also no options in the Bios to manually set the voltage. The hell?


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> So I am thinking about overclocking my i5 2500k again but I am kind of worried. The last time I overclocked my cpu I got it to 4.3ghz and it ran stable for a week. I was streaming HD 720p most of the week for 6+ hours and had 0 problems. Then one day I was messing with my streaming settings and suddenly a "OVERCLOCK HAS FAILED" error popped up. It restarted my pc and I went into bios and set everything back to default. It never posted again. Basically my motherboard died on me. It is a ASUS P8P67 LE (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 with that UEFI bios. Sent it in the be fixed and got it back. Overclocked it back to 4.3ghz for a week but turned it back to default because I am a worry wart. There is also no options in the Bios to manually set the voltage. The hell?


Not on the LE or LX--no fixed vcore, and shorter power phase.

But using an offset is not any more difficult. Just be sure to enable _LLC_, and if your board isn't defective you can sill get 95% of what your processor has in it (I had the LE until I killed it).


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Not on the LE or LX--no fixed vcore, and shorter power phase.
> But using an offset is not any more difficult. Just be sure to enable _LLC_, and if your board isn't defective you can sill get 95% of what your processor has in it (I had the LE until I killed it).


Nevermind.


----------



## btw1217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khkim*
> 
> @btw1217 How was the temps for a 1.5v with watercooling?


Two of the cores peaked at 74-75. The other two were in the mid-high 60's.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btw1217*
> 
> Two of the cores peaked at 74-75. The other two were in the mid-high 60's.


Lol the power of h2o......air cooling can never hope to match those temps......









Also for those interested, I ran IBT and got some GFLOPS numbers. I believe there's been some throttling down due to high temps, which were painful to watch, but i let it run anyway...here are the results:

135.5748
136.6058
134.9461
135.0839
133.9230
134.4419
135.8903
135.4082
136.1092
133.6347

Average: 135.1618

I also ran some tests with SuperPI:

16K 00m 00.100s
32K 00m 00.234s
64K 00m 00.374s
128K 00m 00.780s
256K 00m 01.654s
512K 00m 03.556s
1M 00m 07.769s
2M 00m 17.144s
4M 00m 39.203s
8M 01m 27.329s
16M 03m 11.700s
32M 07m 00.731s


----------



## samwiches

Those are the same times as I get at 5GHz.

I think Real Temp tells you when any throttling happened by showing "LOG" under temp status.


----------



## drizzzzzzzle

So my last 5.0 submission had a slight SS failure so I ran another one and this should do it.



Here's my BIOS template for reference.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Those are the same times as I get at 5GHz.
> I think Real Temp tells you when any throttling happened by showing "LOG" under temp status.


Yep it throttled all right. I definitely had LOGs.









In my eternal quest to find higher clocks I'm running another stress test for 5.1 ghz. bumped offset by 0.025 from my 5.0ghz setting and off I went. been on for 6.5 hrs now without any issues. Another hot day here today and temps will be reaching up to 30c so I really don't like those temps, but they probably won't cause any damage and today is the best day for me to be doing it...fingers crossed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drizzzzzzzle*
> 
> So my last 5.0 submission had a slight SS failure so I ran another one and this should do it.
> Here's my BIOS template for reference.


Congratz. good temps too for that voltage and cooler.


----------



## Piegoodman

Can anybody give me their 2500k BIOS settings for an overclock @ 5 GHz for reference?

Thanks.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piegoodman*
> 
> Can anybody give me their 2500k BIOS settings for an overclock @ 5 GHz for reference?
> Thanks.


You can go to the first page of this thread, On the main spreadsheet all the way towards the right there are links to various bios templates. That should save you from going through 795 pages.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 350 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> In my eternal quest to find higher clocks I'm running another stress test for 5.1 ghz. bumped offset by 0.025 from my 5.0ghz setting and off I went. been on for 6.5 hrs now without any issues. Another hot day here today and temps will be reaching up to 30c so I really don't like those temps, but they probably won't cause any damage and today is the best day for me to be doing it...fingers crossed.


Hello everyone, my test for 5.1ghz did survive 12 hours but the temp was beyond my liking. I do not consider it healthy so I will not submit it. I might run another test at lower volts at lower ambient temp and see if it's better


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Hello everyone, my test for 5.1ghz did survive 12 hours but the temp was beyond my liking. I do not consider it healthy so I will not submit it. I might run another test at lower volts at lower ambient temp and see if it's better


Yes but it would be great for this OC/stability data base to submit it even if it's not "acceptable" to you...so you can submit this, fine tune this or another frequency (even lower than that), run your stability tests and then submit again.









Good thing is that the OP keeps the old submissions as archive...


----------



## phungus420

This chip did great getting up to 4.7 GHz, and even ran up to 4.5GHz on stock voltage. But the jump from 4.7 to 4.8 was huge, and took alot of tweaking, especially with VICCO and the CPU PLL Voltage, took forever really, a couple of days spent just fine tuning those two values, but it was necessary for stability, let alone getting a reasonable voltage. Based on how it scaled from 4.7 to 4.8 I don't think this chip could really handle anything higher unless I wanted to do a suicide run on it. Playtested with BF3 on Ultra settings, running gtx 570s in SLI, this actually required higher VCore (or a higher offset rather) then Prime95 did, as I can get a stable 12 hour run on Prime at 2 less voltage increments then BF3 will let me play for a few hours on, so not really sure that Prime95 is the best stability tester for day to day use, if your day to day use is high end gaming. This run is after I bumped up the Vcore due to BF3s requirements, and not the lower stability I got from an earlier 12 hour run using less power (which caused BF3 to crash).


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Yes but it would be great for this OC/stability data base to submit it even if it's not "acceptable" to you...so you can submit this, fine tune this or another frequency (even lower than that), run your stability tests and then submit again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing is that the OP keeps the old submissions as archive...


Lol when i said beyond my liking, I meant it peaked at 96c...









I haven't given up yet though. Weather forecast is looking nice and cool this weekend plus i'll be able to spend some time at home monitoring the process (keep the windows open etc) so i'll do another run and post that up. After this mini run today I'm positive my chip is able to stay stable at 5.1









OP is doing a wonderful job. He even volunteered to take over the other 5gb+ club which seemed to have been neglected for a while. *hats off*


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Lol when i said beyond my liking, I meant it peaked at 96c...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't given up yet though. Weather forecast is looking nice and cool this weekend plus i'll be able to spend some time at home monitoring the process (keep the windows open etc) so i'll do another run and post that up. After this mini run today I'm positive my chip is able to stay stable at 5.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP is doing a wonderful job. He even volunteered to take over the other 5gb+ club which seemed to have been neglected for a while. *hats off*


Ok, let's talk about it since we have the same cooler...

What was (is) your ambient temp? What's your average (more or less) Vcore?

I saw a previous post of yours, it seems that you got your chip stable at 5ghz with 1.424~1.434V Vcore and HT off...

Have you enabled the HT or your target freq (5.1Ghz) is still with the HT off?

PS: munaim1is da man...end of story...


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Ok, let's talk about it since we have the same cooler...
> What was (is) your ambient temp? What's your average (more or less) Vcore?
> I saw a previous post of yours, it seems that you got your chip stable at 5ghz with 1.424~1.434V Vcore and HT off...
> Have you enabled the HT or your target freq (5.1Ghz) is still with the HT off?
> PS: munaim1is da man...end of story...


Yeah HT is still off. I have no accurate temp reading where the computer is but midday today reached 27c. I live in a 1 storey house so without windows open the room temp could well reach 30c. Not the best condition for this test I'm afraid. My new vcore reached 1.480 but mostly around 1.472, which seems to be far higher than necessary. I got home today and took down the pll hopefully that'll take some temp off. I'm also doing a mini cycle right now. (half a minute per iteration with vcore 1.456. If all checks out I will do a full run. Looks green so far with temps maxed out at 84c.

The weather for tomorrow maxes at 23c due to the rain plus I'll be at home to monitor everything so that should work out ok.

My last 5ghz submission probably didn't even have the best voltage optimisation. Just can't afford to slack off for 5.1 anymore and everything has to be more precise.

By the way how's the D14 working for you? What voltage and temps are you getting?


----------



## ElDictator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phungus420*
> 
> ...Playtested with BF3 on Ultra settings, running gtx 570s in SLI, this actually required higher VCore (or a higher offset rather) then Prime95 did, as I can get a stable 12 hour run on Prime at 2 less voltage increments then BF3 will let me play for a few hours on...


Prime95 version 27.4 may help with that. Are you using 26.6?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Yeah HT is still off. I have no accurate temp reading where the computer is but midday today reached 27c. I live in a 1 storey house so without windows open the room temp could well reach 30c. Not the best condition for this test I'm afraid. My new vcore reached 1.480 but mostly around 1.472, which seems to be far higher than necessary. I got home today and took down the pll hopefully that'll take some temp off. I'm also doing a mini cycle right now. (half a minute per iteration with vcore 1.456. If all checks out I will do a full run. Looks green so far with temps maxed out at 84c.
> The weather for tomorrow maxes at 23c due to the rain plus I'll be at home to monitor everything so that should work out ok.
> My last 5ghz submission probably didn't even have the best voltage optimisation. Just can't afford to slack off for 5.1 anymore and everything has to be more precise.
> By the way how's the D14 working for you? What voltage and temps are you getting?


Unfortunately ambient temp goes hand by hand with the rest of the temps (ok, unless we are talking about phase change, DICE, LN2 etc) ...

This is my latest submission http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7380_30#post_16500750 . Temps might look good but keep in mind that the maximum *ambient temp* during the 12h Prime95 marathon at that time was only *16.5C* (and there are three NP14 fans installed on the D14). 77C was my max peak temp, so we can say that the delta is more or less 60.5C for 1.456V Vcore average...

Honestly i don't think i can achieve better temps with the D14 unless i install 2-3 extremely powerful fans (=loud=no way man!).

If i had 27C amb temp (and asuming everything is linear, which is not but what the heck) my max peak temp would be 87-88C, 83-84C with 23C ambient temp, but with HT ON...


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElDictator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phungus420*
> 
> ...Playtested with BF3 on Ultra settings, running gtx 570s in SLI, this actually required higher VCore (or a higher offset rather) then Prime95 did, as I can get a stable 12 hour run on Prime at 2 less voltage increments then BF3 will let me play for a few hours on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 version 27.4 may help with that. Are you using 26.6?
Click to expand...

+1

27.4 uses the AVX instructions that your processor uses therefore its better to adjust your settings with the P95 version that uses these instruction. Beware though this is a beta version of P95 which means you may have less clear reason for a failure/BSOD at this time. However do not discount the importance of using these instruction because it's easier to use 26.6.

edit: I see you are using the beta so I can't emphasize enough how important it is to run a full circuit of test. There are 82 different iteration in 27.4 with a SB processor meaning you will need to run the program with max memory (custom) for a minimum of 22 hours before it completes all test to insure stability.

I should also mention P95 does not test the PCIe bus like say 3DMV or 7 would and is a separate measure of system stability that needs to be tested along side of Prime. SLI most certainly increases the overhead you speak of and you can not expect P95 to help with it.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Unfortunately ambient temp goes hand by hand with the rest of the temps (ok, unless we are talking about phase change, DICE, LN2 etc) ...
> This is my latest submission http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7380_30#post_16500750 . Temps might look good but keep in mind that the maximum *ambient temp* during the 12h Prime95 marathon at that time was only *16.5C* (and there are three NP14 fans installed on the D14). 77C was my max peak temp, so we can say that the delta is more or less 60.5C for 1.456V Vcore average...
> Honestly i don't think i can achieve better temps with the D14 unless i install 2-3 extremely powerful fans (=loud=no way man!).
> If i had 27C amb temp (and asuming everything is linear, which is not but what the heck) my max peak temp would be 87-88C, 83-84C with 23C ambient temp, but with HT ON...


I think the performance is more or less equal then. Temps on my submission peaked at 88c on a day where it was 27c outside. I assume a 30c inside the pc room since there had been no fresh air for 10+ hrs while the rig itself continuously blowing hot air out the rear warming up the room itself. Delta would be around 58c but my vcore was also lower than yours.

I'll just have to pay attention to the weather forecast and never do 1.47v - 1.48v during a hot day again hahahaha...

I'll stay with HT off for the time being and push clock as high as the D14 can handle before trying with HT on. This chip is a load of fun


----------



## Exek

Hi everyone, here is my submission. I liked that chip, beeing stable at 4.7 with those vcore is pretty much decent i think. Only thing i didnt got satisfied with is temp, was hoping for something lower like low 70~ but i quess it's good for such cooler as mine comparing it to huge d14 for example, and my ambient usually hot, around 24-25.


----------



## phungus420

looking through this thread I'm seeing alot of VCCIO values about where I found my chip's sweet spot at 1.11250 V. All fine and dandy but windows keeps popping up Voltage warnings if I set it to that, so I had to tone it back a bit to get rid of those - which meant higher VCore and higher temps. Is the voltage warning Windows 7 is giving me inaccurate?


----------



## samwiches

I don't think that's Windows giving you the warning. If it's AI Suite II, go to the Probe II window and disable or raise the limit on some of those alerts.

So far (after a year?) nobody seems to have had problems running the VCCIO at 1.150v, or even a bit higher.

And put your machine's specs in your sig if you want better help.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I don't think that's Windows giving you the warning. If it's AI Suite II, go to the Probe II window and disable or raise the limit on some of those alerts.
> So far (after a year?) nobody seems to have had problems running the VCCIO at 1.150v, or even a bit higher.
> And put your machine's specs in your sig if you want better help.


Is this the way to talk to new people on this forum,some manners would'nt go amiss.


----------



## samwiches

What I mean is that it sounds like he has an ASUS and I have lots of helpful info for new users with Z68's 2500K's -- I've had two chips and three boards.


----------



## phungus420

I took no offense.

Must be the AI Suite then, I was actually wondering if it was that. I'll disable the voltage warning. Hell might just uninstall it, since I tweak everything from BIOS anyway and I'm not quite sure what it's good for.


----------



## samwiches

I agree, AI Suite II feels like more of a nuisance or unknown variable to me. Not to mention _useless_ in most of those little applets. But it's good for small adjustments while testing, or quick suicide runs..

BTW, if you don't want to uninstall it you can still disable it at startup via Task Scheduler:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139980/how-to-disable-ai-suite-from-startup#post_15277858


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I agree, AI Suite II feels like more of a nuisance or unknown variable to me. Not to mention _useless_ in most of those little applets. But it's good for small adjustments while testing, or quick suicide runs..
> BTW, if you don't want to uninstall it you can still disable it at startup via Task Scheduler:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139980/how-to-disable-ai-suite-from-startup#post_15277858


Got to mention that if you install AI Suite, you're going to have lots of struggle getting rid of it because uninstalling it leaves some services, driver files etc on your computer.


----------



## Yodums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Munaim, thanks for the all the info---needed 1.625v 1.650v for PLL to pass 4.9 stable. +10 rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this good?
> 
> (Ambient: 19C / 66F)
> A better screenshot: http://imm.io/ittD
> BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have similar specs: 2500K and Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 w/ 3202 BIOS, but I can't seem to get a decent overclock without using a ton of voltage. At:

4.7 GHz, I need 1.38V
4.9 GHz, I need 1.475V
5.0 GHz, I need 1.52V

I'm using offset mode, but have also tried manual. I'm using an RS240 kit, and hit 60 on the hottest core during load.

All my BIOS are identical to yours, with the exception of a few things:

1. LLC

I'm using ultra high. Is there any reason you're using high? I remember reading through the P8Z68 threads that the board tends to be more stable on ultra high.

2. Long and Short Duration Power Limit

I have this set to Auto I think. What's the reasoning behind a 255 setting?


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yodums*
> 
> I have similar specs: 2500K and Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 w/ 3202 BIOS, but I can't seem to get a decent overclock without using a ton of voltage. At:
> 4.7 GHz, I need 1.38V
> 4.9 GHz, I need 1.475V
> 5.0 GHz, I need 1.52V
> I'm using offset mode, but have also tried manual. I'm using an RS240 kit, and hit 60 on the hottest core during load.
> All my BIOS are identical to yours, with the exception of a few things:
> 1. LLC
> I'm using ultra high. Is there any reason you're using high? I remember reading through the P8Z68 threads that the board tends to be more stable on ultra high.
> 2. Long and Short Duration Power Limit
> I have this set to Auto I think. What's the reasoning behind a 255 setting?


Some cpu's just can't hit 5 stable. Luck of the draw. Mine can 4.8 stable at 1.39 and 5Ghz stable at 1.44v, on air. Be content with 4.7 it won't bottleneck anything if your a gamer and it's still super super good.


----------



## igrease

So I overclocked my CPU to 4.3Ghz to see what the voltage would be (motherboard wont let me manually set voltage which is ******ed). And it goes up to 1.4v. That is pretty damn high for only 4.3Ghz. So I said **** it and went back to default.

What should I do?


----------



## Exek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> So I overclocked my CPU to 4.3Ghz to see what the voltage would be (motherboard wont let me manually set voltage which is ******ed). And it goes up to 1.4v. That is pretty damn high for only 4.3Ghz. So I said **** it and went back to default.
> What should I do?


My friend had a same problem with his rig, im sure your bord allow you to set voltage with offset mode, you can try it i think.
Quote:


> Once you know what vcore you require under load, using cpu-z you can work out the offset by using the VID. When running your cpu under load to read vcore, you can do the same to read the VID. That can be achieved by running prime with cpu-z and realtemp. The difference between the load voltage in cpu-z and the VID you see in realtemp is the offset amount you're looking for.
> 
> For example if your VID is 1.3875 under load and your cpu-z vcore under load is 1.4275, the offset will be a positive amount from the VID, so it'll be +0.040 (1.3875 + 0.040 = 1.4275)
> 
> If the VID is 1.3875 and your cpu-z vcore is lower, say 1.3675, the offset will be a negative value of from the VID, which is -0.020 (1.3875 - 0.020 = 1.3675)


Taken from munaim1 guide.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> So I overclocked my CPU to 4.3Ghz to see what the voltage would be (motherboard wont let me manually set voltage which is ******ed). And it goes up to 1.4v. That is pretty damn high for only 4.3Ghz. So I said **** it and went back to default.
> What should I do?


What motherboard you have?


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> What motherboard you have?


ASUS P8P67 LE


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> ASUS P8P67 LE


You should be able to change voltage from "CPU Voltage". Why it doesn't let you? Whats wrong there?


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> You should be able to change voltage from "CPU Voltage". Why it doesn't let you? Whats wrong there?


There is no option to change it. I have looked everywhere.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> There is no option to change it. I have looked everywhere.


Why not?

Does your BIOS look like this?

Have you changed your UEFI layout to Advanced?

Checked it from here?


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Why not?
> Does your BIOS look like this?
> 
> Have you changed your UEFI layout to Advanced?
> Checked it from here?


How do I screenshot bios?


----------



## phungus420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> There is no option to change it. I have looked everywhere.


Have you updated your BIOS?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> How do I screenshot bios?


With flash drive and F12. Why?


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phungus420*
> 
> Have you updated your BIOS?


I don't think so...
Where do I go to do so?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> I don't think so...
> Where do I go to do so?


You should first learn the Basics, before updating your BIOS! So does it look like what I posted earlier?


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> You should first learn the Basics, before updating your BIOS! So does it look like what I posted earlier?


Yeah it looks the same except it doesn't have the voltage thing there.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> You should first learn the Basics, before updating your BIOS! So does it look like what I posted earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it looks the same except it doesn't have the voltage thing there.
Click to expand...

I would read the manual if you're not sure of the settings in the BIOS, that'll hopefully get you familiar with what each settings does and where it is located. Only then can you start your adventure.


----------



## Farih

My 2600K died so meanwhile i have a 2550K
It does rather good.

This so far on LinX.


Yes a bit hot but my fans just run 750rpm's and pump is connected to 5V only. _

P95 1344 FFT's stable [20 minutes]
P95 1792 FFT's BSOD 0x124 after 10 minutes

Vcore = Offset + 0.035 = 1.44Vcore on load
Pll = Auto with Internal PLL overvoltage enabled [Lowering PLL make's me crash to 0x101 in LinX.]

Any suggestions to get 1792 FFT's stable ?
I would rather not go above 1.45Vcore tbh._


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> My 2600K died so meanwhile i have a 2550K
> It does rather good.
> 
> This so far on LinX.
> 
> 
> Yes a bit hot but my fans just run 750rpm's and pump is connected to 5V only. _
> 
> P95 1344 FFT's stable [20 minutes]
> P95 1792 FFT's BSOD 0x124 after 10 minutes
> 
> Vcore = Offset + 0.035 = 1.44Vcore on load
> Pll = Auto with Internal PLL overvoltage enabled [Lowering PLL make's me crash to 0x101 in LinX.]
> 
> Any suggestions to get 1792 FFT's stable ?
> I would rather not go above 1.45Vcore tbh._


I would recommend that you go for a straight 12+hour run with custom blend and see what happens. I've mentioned this many times, don't base stability on just those iterations, they're not that reliable. Also running iterations sperately is *not* the same as when those iterations come up during a 'full' run, not sure why but that's how it is. I guess you could say the load is separated accordingly by Prime95 and they way it functions in a 'full' (17hours I believe for it to complete all FFT lengths) rather than separately. See how it goes with a 12hour custom run with up to 90% of your available RAM.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I would recommend that you go for a straight 12+hour run with custom blend and see what happens. I've mentioned this many times, don't base stability on just those iterations, they're not that reliable. Also running iterations sperately is *not* the same as when those iterations come up during a 'full' run, not sure why but that's how it is. I guess you could say the load is separated accordingly by Prime95 and they way it functions in a 'full' (17hours I believe for it to complete all FFT lengths) rather than separately. See how it goes with a 12hour custom run with up to 90% of your available RAM.


Wouldnt it just crash again when the 1792 FFT's come up ?

I could give it a go though when i can be without the PC for 12+hours.
ATM all seems fine except for the 1792 FFT, LinX and Gaming are stable.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> My 2600K died so meanwhile i have a 2550K
> It does rather good.
> 
> This so far on LinX.
> 
> 
> Yes a bit hot but my fans just run 750rpm's and pump is connected to 5V only.
> 
> _P95 1344 FFT's stable [20 minutes]
> P95 1792 FFT's BSOD 0x124 after 10 minutes
> 
> Vcore = Offset + 0.035 = 1.44Vcore on load
> Pll = Auto with Internal PLL overvoltage enabled [Lowering PLL make's me crash to 0x101 in LinX.]
> 
> Any suggestions to get 1792 FFT's stable ?
> I would rather not go above 1.45Vcore tbh._


I would first try +.045 offset but don't rule out a higher PLL say 1.85 vs the auto of 1.8 I would also make sure C3, C6 & spread spectrum are disabled. I'm not a fan of using PLL OV but with this high a clock it may be useful then again it may not be so harmonious. With 16G memory it may also help to run at 1600 vs 1866 or try increasing VCCIO. In either case I'd run HCI's memtest and make sure you have no errors for at least a 100% coverage pass at your current settings to rule it out as a potential cause. Bottom line the two test you are using 1792 and 1344 have been proven particularly useful at helping us setting of proper Vcore adjustment so I would start there.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I would first try +.045 offset but don't rule out a higher PLL say 1.85 vs the auto of 1.8 I would also make sure C3, C6 & spread spectrum are disabled. I'm not a fan of using PLL OV but with this high a clock it may be useful then again it may not be so harmonious. With 16G memory it may also help to run at 1600 vs 1866 or try increasing VCCIO. In either case I'd run HCI's memtest and make sure you have no errors for at least a 100% coverage pass at your current settings to rule it out as a potential cause. Bottom line the two test you are using 1792 and 1344 have been proven particularly useful at helping us setting of proper Vcore adjustment so I would start there.


I had C3, C6 & spread spectrum disabled.
Memory is set @ stock [1600mhz] the 1866mhz is from overclocking i had with the 2600K, since this is a new cpu i have set memory back to stock first. [should update sig, sorry]
Playing with PLL now, lowered to 1.75 and going up everytime in hope to get it stable.
If that fails ill try a higher Vcore.

Temperature in Linx is 82 degrees max but in Prime 95 just 66 degrees with these FFT's

Settings:

Vcore offset: +0.040 resulting in 1.44 load on LinX
Dimms: 1.5V
RAM: 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 2T
VCCIO: 1.05V [tryed 1.08V to but fail]
Internal PLL OV = Enabled
PLL Voltage = Auto and now playing from 1.75V upwards to 1.89V max
C1/EIST = Enabled
C3/C6 & spread spectrum = Disabled
LLC = Ultra High [1 step before max setting]
VRM Freq = 350
VRM Duty = Extreme
Marvel SATA Ports = Disabled
Onboard Audio = Disabled
Serial Port = Disabled
All other voltage's are on Auto

**Update

After lowering PLL to 1.75V it doesnt BSOD to 0x124 anymore but results in a report of a hardware failure on Core-1 in Prime 95.
Ill try 1 step higher Vcore now*


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I would read the manual if you're not sure of the settings in the BIOS, that'll hopefully get you familiar with what each settings does and where it is located. Only then can you start your adventure.


What is the point of that when there is simply no manual voltage changer in the bios?


----------



## munaim1

I believe LinX uses AVX instructions, therefore the load voltage will be slightly higher than Prime. Also as owcraftsman mentioned, try increasing the VCCIO to help with stability, try up to 1.125v.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I would read the manual if you're not sure of the settings in the BIOS, that'll hopefully get you familiar with what each settings does and where it is located. Only then can you start your adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of that when there is simply no manual voltage changer in the bios?
Click to expand...

The board only has option for offset. It's a low end board so the options of what you can do will be reduced. Use offset instead


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I believe LinX uses AVX instructions, therefore the load voltage will be slightly higher than Prime. Also as owcraftsman mentioned, try increasing the VCCIO to help with stability, try up to 1.125v.


Yes, it does use AVX instructions.
I only use LinX to see max temperatures and fast checks to see if i'm stable enough to even start a 12+ hour P95 run. If its isnt stable in Linx it wont be in P95 either but it only take's a few minutes









I will try VCCIO adjustment later, playing with PLL now and have just set Vcore to offset +0.045.
1792 FFT's still running atm.
Vcore under load now is 1.448 in LinX and 1.432 in P95


----------



## Farih

Hooray, its still running !
PLL to 1.75V and Offset to 0.045V seemed to work



Time for a 12+ hour run now.
Hope it will pass, a 5ghz overclock at 1.432V load in P95 doesnt sound to bad









Thx for help guys









Scrath that...
started blend test and crashed within 5 minutes to 0x124 again... Seems 1344 and 1792 FFT stable doesnt say anything.

Upped VCCIO now and set Vcore to offset 0.050


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Yes, it does use AVX instructions.
> I only use LinX to see max temperatures and fast checks to see if i'm stable enough to even start a 12+ hour P95 run. If its isnt stable in Linx it wont be in P95 either but it only take's a few minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try VCCIO adjustment later, playing with PLL now and have just set Vcore to offset +0.045.
> 1792 FFT's still running atm.
> Vcore under load now is 1.448 in LinX and 1.432 in P95


It's extremely tedious adjusting PLL and VCCIO--you really do have to try every possible setting cause results are unpredictable. Plus there may be more than one sweet spot; 1.07125v PLL is working better for me than anything else I've tried, but 1.0575v is almost as good. But then voltages just one notch higher or lower could mean instant BSOD's or errors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yodums*
> 
> I have similar specs: 2500K and Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 w/ 3202 BIOS, but I can't seem to get a decent overclock without using a ton of voltage. At:
> 4.7 GHz, I need 1.38V
> 4.9 GHz, I need 1.475V
> 5.0 GHz, I need 1.52V
> I'm using offset mode, but have also tried manual. I'm using an RS240 kit, and hit 60 on the hottest core during load.
> All my BIOS are identical to yours, with the exception of a few things:
> 1. LLC
> I'm using ultra high. Is there any reason you're using high? I remember reading through the P8Z68 threads that the board tends to be more stable on ultra high.
> 2. Long and Short Duration Power Limit
> I have this set to Auto I think. What's the reasoning behind a 255 setting?


I don't know exactly what the Long/Short Power Limit Duration do, but it might have something to do with TDP/Wattage spikes (total guess). Most people are raising those up very high in any case.

*edit:*

LLC at Ultra High will steady the vcore just as well as High for me.

But when using Ultra High or Extreme LLC it does also raise the load voltage, and with my current vcore needs at 1.33-1.38v that means a negative offset to keep it around there, which then means undervolted vcore during idle. I just don't want that while testing.

However, I don't know why a steady vcore is always a good thing. It's obvious AVX instructions from Prime and Linpack tests do make a higher vcore. Maybe it's required, and maybe spikes are good.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> It's extremely tedious adjusting PLL and VCCIO--you really do have to try every possible setting cause results are unpredictable. Plus there may be more than one sweet spot; 1.07125v PLL is working better for me than anything else I've tried, but 1.0575v is almost as good. But then voltages just one notch higher or lower could mean instant BSOD's or errors.
> I don't know exactly what the Long/Short Power Limit Duration do, but it might have something to do with TDP/Wattage spikes (total guess). Most people are raising those up very high in any case.


Best i try every in between setting then...
Thing is i have 4,9ghz stable with offset to 0.030 [1.40 load] PLL OV enabled and everything else just set to auto.
Shame that it has to be so much harder to go up 1 multi









Btw, with offset to 0.050 i have a 1.44V load with P95 max, thats still considered fairly safe with watercooling right ? temperatures dont peek over 70 degrees really with P95


----------



## samwiches

Since I don't see any threads anywhere on the internet about people frying their SB's with higher daily volts, I bet it's totally fine. (Could there be degradation in a couple years?) I would run at 1.50v if this wasn't air-cooled.

Yeah there is a wall you're going to see anyway. Here is what this chip seems to do:

4900MHz - 1.34v (108W, ~70C)
5000MHz - 1.39v (120W, ~75C)
5100MHz - 1.44v (135W, ~88C)


----------



## Circlemage8

I have a question but first some perspective. I'm currently most of the way through a full run of all FFT lengths using offset instead of manual voltage. Using offset I started at lower voltage then manual and it would be good for a bit and then crash in a long term test all the way up until I'm actually slightly higher then my manual voltage. (average Manual voltage of 1.384 versus 1.392 average offset voltage read through CPU-Z). I'm over 13 hours now with the offset setting so it does appear stable now. This seems to be more because there is significantly more variance in the core voltage and VID to me when using offset. Is this expected? Also would it be better to use the slightly lower manual voltage or offset with it slightly higher under load? This is also with ultra high LLC as that seems more stable then high.

A side question is even though C1E and speedstep is still on it doesn't seem to be able to idle down to a 16x multiplier anymore.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> It's extremely tedious adjusting PLL and VCCIO--you really do have to try every possible setting cause results are unpredictable. Plus there may be more than one sweet spot; 1.07125v PLL is working better for me than anything else I've tried, but 1.0575v is almost as good. But then voltages just one notch higher or lower could mean instant BSOD's or errors.
> I don't know exactly what the Long/Short Power Limit Duration do, but it might have something to do with TDP/Wattage spikes (total guess). Most people are raising those up very high in any case.
> *edit:*
> LLC at Ultra High will steady the vcore just as well as High for me.
> But when using Ultra High or Extreme LLC it does also *raise the load voltage*, and with my current vcore needs at 1.33-1.38v that means a negative offset to keep it around there, which then means *undervolted vcore during idle*. I just don't want that while testing.
> However, I don't know why a steady vcore is always a good thing. It's obvious AVX instructions from Prime and Linpack tests do make a higher vcore. Maybe it's required, and maybe spikes are good.


What do you mean by raise load voltage? Extreme setting might do that yeah, but Ultra High?
To overcome the problem with undervolted idle vcore you can use offset vcore to set idle voltage and Additional Turbo voltage for load vcore. (IF you have those settings for your mobo ofcourse)


----------



## Circlemage8

Well here is a my new 18 hour test of the full set of Prime95 FFTs. This one uses offset instead of manual for voltage which ended up a little higher. I'll post BIOS screenshots later if possible. I believe this also qualifies for super stable possibly?




Still not happy with the temperatures but I'm glad I know what my processor is capable of.


----------



## killerhonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul801*
> 
> Can you Add me!


This doesn't add up.... Your minimum temps are an hour before your max temps... almost as if you only stressed for an hour of the twenty...









EDIT: Twelve, rather. Jebus, time to sleep and stop staring at my own prime95.

EDIT #2: Sorry! My brain mislead me. Ignore my ignorance.


----------



## Circlemage8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhonky*
> 
> This doesn't add up.... Your minimum temps are an hour before your max temps... almost as if you only stressed for an hour of the twenty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Twelve, rather. Jebus, time to sleep and stop staring at my own prime95.


Look closely at the times. The test started at 20:09. The low times are from 20:04 and the test finished at 08:00 the next day. Nothing wrong there. Assuming he hit his max temp early.


----------



## killerhonky

Oh! Holy apologies batman. I need to get out of the matrix for a while and nap.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> What do you mean by raise load voltage? Extreme setting might do that yeah, but Ultra High?
> To overcome the problem with undervolted idle vcore you can use offset vcore to set idle voltage and Additional Turbo voltage for load vcore. (IF you have those settings for your mobo ofcourse)


That doesn't really apply to my clocks right now. High LLC gives me a vcore under load that does not require me to lower my offset. I can use +0.005 or +0.010 and run 4900 or 5000MHz with a voltage between 1.33-1.36v, max load temps are good, it's stable and my idle is not undervolted.

At those speeds Ultra High LLC gives me load vcore of 1.35-1.38v and that's too high. So Additional Turbo Voltage is not going to help me. It will only come into use when:

1. I need a vcore that is higher than the VID showing at my current speed and don't want to raise LLC.
2. I want to raise my load vcore but not my idle voltage, which a + offset will do.


----------



## Fixedreality

just picked up a 2500K, I was prime'ing 4.8 for a couple hours with only 1.368 volts under load (BIOS set to 1.375)

it's strange though because anything over that (4.9-5) the second core fails in under a minute while the others keep chugging away.

I haven't touched any PLL/VTT settings yet so I'm wondering if it has to do with any other settings i'm missing.

I did a search in this epic thread but didn't find much on single cores failing, any advice?


----------



## samwiches

It just doesn't matter which core fails, or if it's always the same core---it's an error and it's not stable.

That's better than a BSOD, though. If you can consistently get it to error then it might mean you're closer to a stable setup than if you were crashing. But there's no telling, really. Just have to try the next setting (vcore, PLL, VTT).


----------



## Fixedreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> It just doesn't matter which core fails, or if it's always the same core---it's an error and it's not stable.
> That's better than a BSOD, though. If you can consistently get it to error then it might mean you're closer to a stable setup than if you were crashing. But there's no telling, really. Just have to try the next setting (vcore, PLL, VTT).


I'm starting to think that core doesnt like going past 4.8, it errors out almost instantly regardless of voltage but it will prime away at 4.8 with only 1.368V

I don't know


----------



## samwiches

Well there is no way to use that seemingly specific problem to target anything, as far as BIOS settings. Everyone has a core that does that, or a core that tends to run a couple degrees hotter or cooler than the rest. You just have to treat one as all and move on.

And don't think that Prime is still going after an error---you are stressing only on three cores after one fails.


----------



## gc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Well there is no way to use that seemingly specific problem to target anything, as far as BIOS settings. Everyone has a core that does that, or a core that tends to run a couple degrees hotter or cooler than the rest. You just have to treat one as all and move on.
> And don't think that Prime is still going after an error---you are stressing only on three cores after one fails.


I find it really strange how that core behaves. I don't want to push 1.5v just to see if it will stabilize at 5Ghz although from tweaking PLL and VTT I'm getting the same results, instant failure regardless of settings past 4.8

edit: random but I was signed into a account I don't use. fixedreality/gc86 same person


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> That doesn't really apply to my clocks right now. High LLC gives me a vcore under load that does not require me to lower my offset. I can use +0.005 or +0.010 and run 4900 or 5000MHz with a voltage between 1.33-1.36v, max load temps are good, it's stable and my idle is not undervolted.
> At those speeds Ultra High LLC gives me load vcore of 1.35-1.38v and that's too high. So Additional Turbo Voltage is not going to help me. It will only come into use when:
> 1. I need a vcore that is higher than the VID showing at my current speed and don't want to raise LLC.
> 2. I want to raise my load vcore but not my idle voltage, which a + offset will do.


With +0.005 or +0.010v you probably have pretty high idle vcore. I use -0.065v for idle (around 0.936v in my case).


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gc86*
> 
> I find it really strange how that core behaves. I don't want to push 1.5v just to see if it will stabilize at 5Ghz although from tweaking PLL and VTT I'm getting the same results, instant failure regardless of settings past 4.8
> edit: random but I was signed into a account I don't use. fixedreality/gc86 same person


Sometimes you just hit a wall..
With my previous 2600K i could OC to 4,8ghz on 1.4V but couldnt even get 4,9ghz stable with up to 1.5V
Btw, 4,8ghz is nothing to complain about really


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gc86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Well there is no way to use that seemingly specific problem to target anything, as far as BIOS settings. Everyone has a core that does that, or a core that tends to run a couple degrees hotter or cooler than the rest. You just have to treat one as all and move on.
> And don't think that Prime is still going after an error---you are stressing only on three cores after one fails.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it really strange how that core behaves. I don't want to push 1.5v just to see if it will stabilize at 5Ghz although from tweaking PLL and VTT I'm getting the same results, instant failure regardless of settings past 4.8
> 
> edit: random but I was signed into a account I don't use. fixedreality/gc86 same person
Click to expand...

In order to help I'll need some additional info. First fill out you system specs with as much detail as you can provide. Click on "My Profile" at the top of this page scroll down to Create a new rig when finished it will appear below each post you make. Beyond that I will need to know your current UEFI settings. No need for screen shots of it. A simple list of pertinent current settings will do.

Indicate:

AI overclock tuner =?

blck/PCIe Freq =?

turbo ratio =?

Internal PLL Overvoltage =?

Memory Freq =?

LLC =?

VRM freq =?

VRM fixed Freq =?

Phase Ctrl =?

Duty Ctrl =?

CPU current Cap =?

CPU Voltage mode =?

all voltages indicate manual setting or Auto if applicable

CPU Spread Spectrum =?

indicate any changes to CPU Pwr Mgmt & Advanced> CPU Configuration other than default.

Single core failures used to be more common with previous socket 775 processors largely due to the memory controller being on the chipset vs the IMC of the SB architecture. We had to adj the GTL ref voltages to eliminate the failing single cores at high clocks. This has changed with SB and is now a function of the System Agent which is a fixed parameter. Peeps would over modulate the VTT to compensate and I suspect we have a couple of adjustments with SB that may help. #1 VCCIO and #2 PLL. Without going into a huge explanation why I think this let's start with you providing pertinent info that will help us resolve your issue. Not to alarm you unnecessarily but this may well be a defective processor and I recommend you run P95 27.4 at optimized defaults for a minimum of 80 passes/iterations. If you can not pass this I would RMA the proc as it will be considered defective at that point. Keep in mind Intel does not guarantee overcolocked results they have only made the architecture overclock friendly.


----------



## gc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> In order to help I'll need some additional info. First fill out you system specs with as much detail as you can provide. Click on "My Profile" at the top of this page scroll down to Create a new rig when finished it will appear below each post you make. Beyond that I will need to know your current UEFI settings. No need for screen shots of it. A simple list of pertinent current settings will do.
> 
> Single core failures used to be more common with previous socket 775 processors largely due to the memory controller being on the chipset vs the IMC of the SB architecture. We had to adj the GTL ref voltages to eliminate the failing single cores at high clocks. This has changed with SB and is now a function of the System Agent which is a fixed parameter. Peeps would over modulate the VTT to compensate and I suspect we have a couple of adjustments with SB that may help. #1 VCCIO and #2 PLL. Without going into a huge explanation why I think this let's start with you providing pertinent info that will help us resolve your issue. Not to alarm you unnecessarily but this may well be a defective processor and I recommend you run P95 27.4 at optimized defaults for a minimum of 80 passes/iterations. If you can not pass this I would RMA the proc as it will be considered defective at that point. Keep in mind Intel does not guarantee overcolocked results they have only made the architecture overclock friendly.


I appreciate the help everyone

SpeedStep, Turbo, C3, C6, C1E, EIST are all enabled
Virtualization is disabled

Indicate:
AI overclock tuner = Manual
blck/PCIe Freq = 100
turbo ratio = By All Cores
Internal PLL Overvoltage = Enabled
Memory Freq = 1600
LLC = Ultra High
VRM freq = Manual
VRM fixed Freq = 350
Phase Ctrl = Extreme
Duty Ctrl = Extreme
CPU current Cap = 140%
CPU Voltage mode = Manual @ 1.385 according to CPU-Z idles at 1.392 and with prime loads to 1.384 with slight fluctuations
CPU Spread Spectrum = Enabled

Everything else is auto


----------



## Yodums

You should have C3 and C6 set to "Disabled". The next step would be to start playing around with PLL and VCCIO.

There's good information and recommendations in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2490#post_14547852 and http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2900_100#post_14658240


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Not to alarm you unnecessarily but this may well be a defective processor *and I recommend you run P95 27.4 at optimized defaults for a minimum of 80 passes/iterations*. If you can not pass this I would RMA the proc as it will be considered defective at that point. Keep in mind Intel does not guarantee overcolocked results they have only made the architecture overclock friendly.


Sorry but for me that version is crap, i get like 5 BSOD's in a row with it, and with 26.6 i passed both 1344/1792 (30 minute runs) without a single issue, thats good enough for me


----------



## fommof

Wrote it before, i am writting it again...

IMHO, it's not a good idea to test stability using beta apps and i certainly have this kind of experience at the past (10 years ago, Prime95, P4 era) and it's not a good one...

If a beta app crashes you don't really know if it's either your pc's fault or the app's...hell some times you can't be even sure with non-beta apps!

Again, IMHO, always use non-beta, long time tested apps for stability testing...after all they are your tools...the stability "equation" is a long one already, no reason to make things even more difficult (=unsure)...

Run Prime 26.6 and any of you that want to test AVX as well (i always do) run Linx AVX too and get on with it...









Always, imho and in my experience.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yodums*
> 
> *You should have C3 and C6 set to "Disabled".* The next step would be to start playing around with PLL and VCCIO.
> There's good information and recommendations in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2490#post_14547852 and http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2900_100#post_14658240


Or vice versa if you want to keep them enabled


----------



## killerhonky

Agreed. Learned my lesson today with p95 27.4... spent all day trying to tweak vccio and vtt, only to find out the crashing of my quick FFT tests was in p95 and not my tweaking. Extra embarrassing being a programmer by day...


----------



## Sashimi

Hi guys, been away for the weekend, did another prime95 tes for 5.1ghz but failed at 14 hrs with BSOD 101. Almost certainly vcore. But at the moment I will just leave it at 5.0 since at the current voltage i'm hitting 92c, up that a notch it'll be way too hot for stress tests. May try that in winter lol.

Meanwhile I might turn my attention to getting it to 5ghz with HT on.









Anyone know roughly how much additional vcore does it require to stablise with HT on as oppose to HT off, and how much more temp will I be expecting? Just so that I can get a starting point.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Not to alarm you unnecessarily but this may well be a defective processor *and I recommend you run P95 27.4 at optimized defaults for a minimum of 80 passes/iterations*. If you can not pass this I would RMA the proc as it will be considered defective at that point. Keep in mind Intel does not guarantee overcolocked results they have only made the architecture overclock friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but for me that version is crap, i get like 5 BSOD's in a row with it, and with 26.6 i passed both 1344/1792 (30 minute runs) without a single issue, thats good enough for me
Click to expand...

I've not had trouble with 27.4 and I normally do not recommend Beta software but in this case I believed it was warranted. Not only is working out the bugs important but this is the only version using AVX instructions. In hind site the beta may not be the best choice when considering an RMA.

Please if you think you've found a bug report it. Someone has to do it why not you. We use the program free of charge and it has helped us all why not give back a bit as freely as you received it. What would the world be like if everyone waited for the other guy to make it or fix it? I can't like it!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Wrote it before, i am writting it again...
> 
> IMHO, it's not a good idea to test stability using beta apps and i certainly have this kind of experience at the past (10 years ago, Prime95, P4 era) and it's not a good one...
> 
> If a beta app crashes you don't really know if it's either your pc's fault or the app's...hell some times you can't be even sure with non-beta apps!
> 
> Again, IMHO, always use non-beta, long time tested apps for stability testing...after all they are your tools...the stability "equation" is a long one already, no reason to make things even more difficult (=unsure)...
> 
> Run Prime 26.6 and any of you that want to test AVX as well (i always do) run Linx AVX too and get on with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always, imho and in my experience.



















Updating spreadsheet, sorry for the delay









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 350 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*












*Spreadsheet entries:

359 Entries*
2500k - 228
2550k - 1
2600k - 108
2700k - 22

A lot of entries and thread has surpassed 800 pages









Thank you all!!!!!!!


----------



## chillwaves

I am now stable! Probably still do some more tweaking, but it's nice to be stable at last!


----------



## gillfish

Hey guys, I am currently in the process of my first overclock and am running into some difficulties. Hopefully someone will be able to steer me in the right direction.

Ok, my problem is that I keep getting a BSOD 124 after about 1hr 50mins into a Prime95 Blend test. This happened at both my first 4.2ghz OC and my current 4.5ghz OC. I am able to pass both the Custom 1344 and 1792 tests with no problems, but that 1h50 mark keeps getting me during blend. I have read most of the 124 BSOD solutions guide already, but am still unsure about what my next step is.

























C3 &C6 both disabled
C1 & Speed Step both enabled


----------



## samwiches

The rule of thumb here is that C3 & C6 should be enabled when using a fixed voltage.

But I think that speed might be a little out of reach for 1.30v (most seem to require at least 1.35v for 4500).

What sort of baseline/stable OC have you established? You want to leave your voltage at or near default and find out what speed begins to give you trouble.

And list your specs in your sig.


----------



## btw1217

Well I finally figured out the lowest voltage for my stable 4.8GHz. I'm not proud of it, but here's my submission.


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btw1217*
> 
> Well I finally figured out the lowest voltage for my stable 4.8GHz. I'm not proud of it, but here's my submission


Why not be proud of it? Your're 1+GHz over stock... you played the hand you were dealt. I need about 1.5v for 4.8GHz.


----------



## btw1217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Why not be proud of it? Your're 1+GHz over stock... you played the hand you were dealt. I need about 1.5v for 4.8GHz.


Yeah, you're right. I'm just being greedy. 4.8Ghz is nothing to be ashamed of. I just wish my chip could have performed better. Greed.


----------



## 636_Castle

Can anyone confirm the latest versions of Intel MEI and Chipset drivers for the i5 2500k running ME 7 on the BIOS?

I see MEI for Intel 7 Series Chipset- Based Desktop Boards 7. 1. 21. 1134

and MEI for Intel 6 Series Chipset- Based Desktop Boards 7. 1. 20. 1119 MEI- SOL

//

Also what's with the new RST?

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng

There's a ton of different "latest" versions, with slightly different names.


----------



## ryuji

I fixed my room cooling woes and got bored and started fiddling with my oc, im not done yet but i got 12 hours 1 minute per fft(expected it to fail quickly, and wanted to test every FFT, jokes on me) 90% ram stable at my first shot

im shooting for whatever i can get at 1.4v or less, this was my first stab at it, got a feeling 4.8 is possible with few changes if any

Theres nothing in the rules saying you cant reduce the FFT duration to ensure all of the FFT lengths get tested in your test time, but if its not a valid run its not a valid run. i even played some high def video while it was testing









Edit: Bummer, worker failed at 11 hours 45 minutes, no matter testing 4.8 at pretty much exactly 1.4


----------



## gillfish

Alright, I bumped my voltage up to 1.330, 4 hours into prime blend @ 4.5ghz. Hopefully I can make it 12hrs. Also added my specs into my sig. Thanks for the help Samwiches.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636_Castle*
> 
> Can anyone confirm the latest versions of Intel MEI and Chipset drivers for the i5 2500k running ME 7 on the BIOS?
> I see MEI for Intel 7 Series Chipset- Based Desktop Boards 7. 1. 21. 1134
> and MEI for Intel 6 Series Chipset- Based Desktop Boards 7. 1. 20. 1119 MEI- SOL
> //
> Also what's with the new RST?
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng
> There's a ton of different "latest" versions, with slightly different names.


Aren't the newest chipset drivers 9.3.0.1019's

Was 9.2.0.1030's


----------



## Thaydian

Putting up the SS for my new stable 2700k @ 4.8ghz.
For any interested, BIOS settings of note are:
Version 3202
vcore 1.37 (offset +0.085)
LLC 50% / VRM - manual 350
VCCIO 1.056 / CPU PLL 1.058
HT - off / c3 & c6 disabled
c1 & speedstep enabled
spread spectrum - disabled / PLL overvoltage - enabled.

Prime blend stable for 14.3 hrs with 90% RAM used (16gb).
I was a little unclear however, does the RAM usage make it "super stable" or was that through longer blend time?
Look forward to trying to inch up to 5ghz!


----------



## killerhonky

My 'submission' BSOD'd 6 minutes before I woke up from my nap.... 14 hours custom blend







. I'll have 4.8GHz @ 1.376v for my 2700k posted later today. 6 minutes away from that dumb screenie.... excuse me while I go curse Zeus.


----------



## killerhonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thaydian*
> 
> 
> Putting up the SS for my new stable 2700k @ 4.8ghz.
> For any interested, BIOS settings of note are:
> Version 3202
> vcore 1.37 (offset +0.085)
> LLC 50% / VRM - manual 350
> VCCIO 1.056 / CPU PLL 1.058
> HT - off / c3 & c6 disabled
> c1 & speedstep enabled
> spread spectrum - disabled / PLL overvoltage - enabled.
> Prime blend stable for 14.3 hrs with 90% RAM used (16gb).
> I was a little unclear however, does the RAM usage make it "super stable" or was that through longer blend time?
> Look forward to trying to inch up to 5ghz!


Oh wow man, that PLL is super low, congrats! What's the minimum on z68 boards? On my p8p67 deluxe the minimum is 1.2v.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhonky*
> 
> Oh wow man, that PLL is super low, congrats! What's the minimum on z68 boards? On my p8p67 deluxe the minimum is 1.2v.


I think he wanted to say 1.58 V for pll.... I kinda doubt that it would even boot @ 1.058 V PLL... I guess that PLL always needs to be a higher value than Vcore.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> I think he wanted to say 1.58 V for pll.... I kinda doubt that it would even boot @ 1.058 V PLL... I guess that PLL always needs to be a higher value than Vcore.


Yes I think you're right.

Still. @Thaydian congratulations man 4.8ghz is very nice.


----------



## chillwaves

Well, I'm now stable! I figured I'd contribute to help people with my same board/chip (i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz, and an ASRock Extreme4gen3) since I had a lot of bsod problems getting it stable at idle (as opposed to load).

I'm using offset -.1, LLC 2, spread disabled, C states disabled (except C1E), and PLL 1.709. Adjusting any of these at all lead to instability (except reducing the offset), so...it did take a while to get there. Anyways, here I am!


----------



## RedBaron V2

ok so im working on my 24/7 folding rig and my goal was 5.0Ghz but so far i can only hit 4948Mhz.....i kno .0000002 diffrence but still

asrock z68 extream3 gen 3
2500k cpu
550 ti evga graphic card (its more of a cpu folding rig my other rig folds dual 448 core 560's)

i have the volts at 49x multi 101 clock

vcore 1.510 (offset is +250)
vtt 1.457
cpu pll 1.865 over voltage is on

llc is on lvl 2

if i missed something i cant think of what lol

iv added up to 280 vcore and a multi of 100X50 and it bsod 101
102x49 101

basicly anything past 4.95 ghz errors 101 any suggestions?

also at current stable clock ~15mins of prime it peaks at 90c on air with only a push cpu cooling need to buy another fan ^.^ its not the best case but meh


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillwaves*
> 
> Well, I'm now stable! I figured I'd contribute to help people with my same board/chip (i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz, and an ASRock Extreme4gen3) since I had a lot of bsod problems getting it stable at idle (as opposed to load).
> I'm using offset -.1, LLC 2, spread disabled, C states disabled (except C1E), and PLL 1.709. Adjusting any of these at all lead to instability (except reducing the offset), so...it did take a while to get there. Anyways, here I am!


Maybe you would also like to play around with the VTT (VCCIO) voltage a little. That might help.

On the topic of BSOD while idle, this could be caused by the lack of voltages in power save mode. One solution is lower your LLC level and increase the offset to maintain your voltage at load. Lower LLC level decreases the gap between idle and load voltage, while the offset is applied to both load and idle voltage, this effectively increases the voltage your chip will get at power save mode.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBaron V2*
> 
> ok so im working on my 24/7 folding rig and my goal was 5.0Ghz but so far i can only hit 4948Mhz.....i kno .0000002 diffrence but still
> asrock z68 extream3 gen 3
> 2500k cpu
> 550 ti evga graphic card (its more of a cpu folding rig my other rig folds dual 448 core 560's)
> i have the volts at 49x multi 101 clock
> vcore 1.510 (offset is +250)
> vtt 1.457
> cpu pll 1.865 over voltage is on
> llc is on lvl 2
> if i missed something i cant think of what lol
> iv added up to 280 vcore and a multi of 100X50 and it bsod 101
> 102x49 101
> basicly anything past 4.95 ghz errors 101 any suggestions?
> also at current stable clock ~15mins of prime it peaks at 90c on air with only a push cpu cooling need to buy another fan ^.^ its not the best case but meh


Only thing is your VTT is extremely high. You might find better stability lowering that. Most people find their sweet spot between 1.08~1.20. Same with PLL. Most find their optimum PLL at 1.65~1.75.

Good luck.


----------



## Thaydian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhonky*
> 
> Oh wow man, that PLL is super low, congrats! What's the minimum on z68 boards? On my p8p67 deluxe the minimum is 1.2v.


Adding extra Zeroes in there lol, Correct I meant to say 1.58. It gets all screwy around the 1.4 range.
I had a little trouble with the offset Voltage initially but since I updated BIOS and got stability out of it, I'm tempted to see how 4.9 will play out.


----------



## AeroZ

I started to think about vcore today and got really confused. Maybe someone can explain it to me.
When do you get BSOD 101? Do you get it if vcore drops too low under load or when LLC doesn't let it get high enough? Or both?


----------



## ryuji

llc doesnt limit voltage, it adjusts the feedback. I somewhat prefer the old school way of handling it. You broke out the DMM and your soldering iron and you actually watched the voltage, people think setting high volts and high llc is safe either ignorant of what the idle to load transient does or forgetting due to being bull-headed 'i got to get 5 ghz'









the behavior that LLC 'corrects' is actually a feature to protect the cpu, the voltage you set in the bios is the absolute max the cpu will ever see per intel spec. There is ringing because of the way the mosfets work, and the behavior of having a inductor and a capacitor as your energy storage method, it has a tendency to 'ring' because well, its hard to control precisely without knowing EXACTLY what your load is going to be before hand. Impossible in the case of cpus. It gets even more complicated design wise when you start considering low current/idle states

have a look at this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buck_converter

pulled these graphics out of a anadtech article, as they are nicely drawn and perhaps will help explain

source: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5

Its harder to watch with sandy bridge due to speed step but if you are diligent you can have cpuz 'catch' the overshoot if you sit there and start and stop prime95 over and over

Here is another scary thing, that ringing happens every time the voltage changes too, which some of you guys apparently maximized in your quest to save 2 watts. so you have a compounding effect of load, and the change in voltage.

The old school mod used to come with the assumption that you'd watch the voltage/know what your doing, doesn't seem true anymore. worse is i think the bios settings might be deleting just the offset you see in the graph. The old mod was just for matching up idle and load voltage, fixing an overzealous vdroop. motherboard makers couldn't compensate for it so easly because it would result in motherboards tuned for very specific cpu model/batch/speed

Note that the old mod deletes Vdroop, the new bios option deletes the offset. old mod still near-guarantees that you dont go over what you set in your bios for voltage, unless you overcompensate... They both can increase the overshoot tho, which is why monitoring was important

One last note, that ring amount goes up with increased delta in current needs, which scales with voltage. so you get a double whammy, your 1.5v voltage is maximizing the current need of the cpu, and your LLC is removing what little remains of the safety factor, which probably isnt working quite right at that level of current anyways. Some food for thought, i guess?


----------



## AeroZ

Yeah, the overshoot becomes a problem at very high vcore settings. with 1.3v I don't think that the overshoot could reach 1.5v and more.
And I kind of missed an answer to my question or maybe I couldn't read it out from your reply








Looking at the graph it seems that bsod 101 is when vcore drops too low under load.
On the other hand if you loosen up LLC. Let's say to 50 or 25% then vcore is a allowed to rise a lot higher under light load than with LLC 50 or 75%


----------



## ryuji

i answered one of your questions, not both. I guess this morning i got inspired to write and i elaborated on something that i been seeing people do thats concerned me, not specifically you in any way

the exact reasons for bsod's are speculative by nature, usually that error means you need to increase either your vccio or vcore, usually vcore.

Guess im up to a speculative answer.

lets imagine a two mosfet chip for a minute

If you want a mosfet to run faster you sometimes need to increase the voltage applied to it so it can 'flip' faster, if you give it just enough to work thats fine, but what if it and the mosfet next to it flips at the same exact time, sagging the voltage to the localized area on the silicon? that 'just enough' became 'not enough' which is why you need to stress test for a long time to determine stability as theres no 'flip them all at the same time' stress test


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> I started to think about vcore today and got really confused. Maybe someone can explain it to me.
> When do you get BSOD 101? Do you get it if vcore drops too low under load or when LLC doesn't let it get high enough? Or both?


Let me try make this as practical as possible.

CPU load % and vcore required is always in a positive relationship. the more of your CPU is utilized, the more voltage it needs. BSOD 101 can happen at ANY load level when your CPU is not getting enough vcore.

Your system is capable of estimating the vcore requirement for a certain CPU load % and adjust accordingly, however, while these estimates works for stock clocks, they are extremely inaccurate when you start changing with the multiplier. You need to adjust the system's estimations to get the correct vcore requirements to achieve stability, that's where the fun begins.









The two CPU load % levels that is of most interest is "max load (load 100%)" and "idle (bare minimum load)". Once you tune up your system to use the right voltage for these 2 extremes, thankfully, it is quite capable of filling in voltages for all other load % in between. Here are some of the BIOS tools you will be using:

*LLC:* this effectively increases the rate of system determined voltage increase as CPU load increase. For example, at a certain clock (example only, not actual tested figures):

LLC 0%: system will use idle voltage of 1.000 and max load voltage of 1.250
LLC 25%: system will use idle voltage of 1.005 and max load voltage of 1.290
LLC 50%: system use idle voltage of 1.010 and max load voltage of 1.330
LLC 75%: system use idle voltage of 1.015 and max load voltage of 1.370
LLC 100%: system use idle voltage of 1.020 and max load voltage of 1.400
*Offsets:* this is the manual adjustment that will be added (or subtracted is you are using negative) to BOTH max and idle voltage, however, positive and negative works slightly differently.

Positive offsets are added directly to the max load voltage, but only adds 50% to the idle voltage.
Negative offsets are directly subtracted to both max and idle voltage
To give you an example, assuming the above LLC demonstration is correct, and the required voltages for a certain clock are:

0.985 at idle, 1.350 at max load

Below are some of the scenarios for various LLC and offsets

*Scenario 1*
LLC 0%, offset +0.100
Final idle voltage is 1.050, max load voltage is 1.350
_[*] You will achieve stability, but idle voltage is a little high._

*Scenario 2*
LLC 25%, offset +0.060
Final idle voltage is 1.035, max load voltage is 1.350
_[*] You will achieve stability, but idle voltage is still a little high._

*Scenario 3*
LLC 50%, offset +0.020
Final idle voltage is 1.020, max load voltage is 1.350
_[*] You will achieve stability, but idle voltage can still be pushed even lower._

*Scenario 4*
LLC 75%, offset -0.020
Final idle voltage is 0.995, max load voltage is 1.350
_[*] You will achieve stability, and idle voltage is getting real close to minimum._

*Scenario 5*
LLC 100%, offset -0.050
Final idle voltage is 0.970, max load voltage is 1.350
_[*] You will NOT achieve stability, your vcore at idle is too low and is likely to BSOD._

*Scenario 6*
LLC 100%, offset -0.035
Final idle voltage is 0.985, max load voltage is 1.365
_[*] You will achieve stability, your vcore at idle is at its bare minimum, but your, max load vcore has room to improve. A 0.015 surplus can lead to extra heat and affect longevity of your chip._

In the above example, Obviously scenario 4 is the best setting for this particular chip and clock you are trying to achieve.

Lastly, idle vcore is very very easy to determine, and it never changes no matter what clock you are trying to achieve. It is not as important as max load vcore as it will never cause overheat or CPU degeneration, but minimising it will save you electricity.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ryuji

Not quite the complete answer.
Higher LLC also affects the feedback loop, which causes more drifting in your load vcore, its the minimum vcore that gets you, that 'just enough' to 'not enough' point i mentioned earlier.

25-50% llc will be more stable then 75-100%. lets say +-0.036v for 100% llc, +- 0.013v for 75% llc, +-0.006 for 50%

lets use your example numbers just for a bit of consistancy

0.985 at idle, 1.350 at max load

lets start with 50%
the minimum needed voltage is 1.350+0.006=1.356v
75% 1.350+0.013=1.363
100% 1.350+0.036=1.386v

you have to test/observe it to be sure, it varies per motherboard but given the slightly idealized numbers i shown and your operating point, you can with lower LLC and thus more 'stable' vcore reduce your voltage to the cpu

My example is a bit exaggerated to show a point. YMMV etc etc.

Edit: Fixed a typo


----------



## Sashimi

Ah perfectly understand.

I have 1 question though, does the drift usually gets registered on CPU-Z?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Thanks very much you two guys, this afternoon has been a great education for me, please keep it up.


----------



## ryuji

it shows on asus motherboards, i have little experience with other vendors however

you REALLY need to sit there and stare at the vcore for a long time tho, as it updates somewhat slow, there will be a really low/really high comparatively voltage that will show up once in a while

what gets you in trouble is when the voltage is 'low' RIGHT when the cpu needs it









when trying for lower llc values, focus on what you see as that minimum voltage, try and match them up. i think you will notice lower average voltage needed for stability. of course test 12 hrs as usual once you 'find' something


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Let me try make this as practical as possible.
> CPU load % and vcore required is always in a positive relationship. the more of your CPU is utilized, the more voltage it needs. BSOD 101 can happen at ANY load level when your CPU is not getting enough vcore.
> Your system is capable of estimating the vcore requirement for a certain CPU load % and adjust accordingly, however, while these estimates works for stock clocks, they are extremely inaccurate when you start changing with the multiplier. You need to adjust the system's estimations to get the correct vcore requirements to achieve stability, that's where the fun begins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two CPU load % levels that is of most interest is "max load (load 100%)" and "idle (bare minimum load)". Once you tune up your system to use the right voltage for these 2 extremes, thankfully, it is quite capable of filling in voltages for all other load % in between. Here are some of the BIOS tools you will be using:
> *LLC:* this effectively increases the rate of system determined voltage increase as CPU load increase. For example, at a certain clock (example only, not actual tested figures):
> 
> LLC 0%: system will use idle voltage of 1.000 and max load voltage of 1.250
> LLC 25%: system will use idle voltage of 1.005 and max load voltage of 1.290
> LLC 50%: system use idle voltage of 1.010 and max load voltage of 1.330
> LLC 75%: system use idle voltage of 1.015 and max load voltage of 1.370
> LLC 100%: system use idle voltage of 1.020 and max load voltage of 1.400
> *Offsets:* this is the manual adjustment that will be added (or subtracted is you are using negative) to BOTH max and idle voltage, however, positive and negative works slightly differently.
> 
> Positive offsets are added directly to the max load voltage, but only adds 50% to the idle voltage.
> Negative offsets are directly subtracted to both max and idle voltage
> To give you an example, assuming the above LLC demonstration is correct, and the required voltages for a certain clock are:
> 0.985 at idle, 1.350 at max load
> Below are some of the scenarios for various LLC and offsets
> *Scenario 1*
> LLC 0%, offset +0.100
> Final idle voltage is 1.050, max load voltage is 1.350
> _[*] You will achieve stability, but idle voltage is a little high._
> 
> *Scenario 2*
> LLC 25%, offset +0.060
> Final idle voltage is 1.035, max load voltage is 1.350
> _[*] You will achieve stability, but idle voltage is still a little high._
> 
> *Scenario 3*
> LLC 50%, offset +0.020
> Final idle voltage is 1.020, max load voltage is 1.350
> _[*] You will achieve stability, but idle voltage can still be pushed even lower._
> 
> *Scenario 4*
> LLC 75%, offset -0.020
> Final idle voltage is 0.995, max load voltage is 1.350
> _[*] You will achieve stability, and idle voltage is getting real close to minimum._
> 
> *Scenario 5*
> LLC 100%, offset -0.050
> Final idle voltage is 0.970, max load voltage is 1.350
> _[*] You will NOT achieve stability, your vcore at idle is too low and is likely to BSOD._
> 
> *Scenario 6*
> LLC 100%, offset -0.035
> Final idle voltage is 0.985, max load voltage is 1.365
> _[*] You will achieve stability, your vcore at idle is at its bare minimum, but your, max load vcore has room to improve. A 0.015 surplus can lead to extra heat and affect longevity of your chip._
> 
> In the above example, Obviously scenario 4 is the best setting for this particular chip and clock you are trying to achieve.
> Lastly, idle vcore is very very easy to determine, and it never changes no matter what clock you are trying to achieve. It is not as important as max load vcore as it will never cause overheat or CPU degeneration, but minimising it will save you electricity.
> Hope this helps.


I don't think that that's an issue at all because I can use offset voltage to set my idle voltage and additional turbo voltage to set load voltage. Basically any LLC level is ok. I can't figure out if it's better to keep vcore more stable under load with 75% LLC or let it jump more with 50% or even lower level of LLC.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> I don't think that that's an issue at all because I can use offset voltage to set my idle voltage and additional turbo voltage to set load voltage. Basically any LLC level is ok. I can't figure out if it's better to keep vcore more stable under load with 75% LLC or let it jump more with 50% or even lower level of LLC.


the 'jump' is load vs idle at set speed/voltage, drift is affected by the LLC level. you have to balance the two, minimum jump/drift

guess i ought to give an example. the overshoot on my cpu at its current 4.7 ghz 1.4v average i managed to catch in cpuz being 1.44v, overshoot would be higher with extreme llc, less with medium. some time i ought to pull my mobo's guard thingie apart and get some real data with a scope

you should observe tho that given constant load its more stable with lower llc (the +- measurement from earlier). there is probably going to be a 'magic llc' number that will minimize this however. medium for me didnt really increase vcore stability by all that much over high at least at first glance, when i get bored enough to fine tune my overclock ill experiment more.. im settled on 4.7 ghz now tho

EDIT:
i had to go back and re-read the thread to see where you picked up higher idle voltage.
You misinterpreted the chart, your idle voltage is higher because your using more offset, not because of llc. your vcore should in theory be less stable with higher llc. you can test/observe as you please. in my case extreme llc has the cpu drift between five voltage values, high llc has it drift between three values and occasional fourth low value

vDroop mods reduced the delta between idle and load...increasing the load voltage while affecting the idle very little, i have no reason to think that the bios options will do any different. tests are in order for a definitive answer. perhaps a project for me to do some time:thumb:


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> it shows on asus motherboards, i have little experience with other vendors however
> you REALLY need to sit there and stare at the vcore for a long time tho, as it updates somewhat slow, there will be a really low/really high comparatively voltage that will show up once in a while
> what gets you in trouble is when the voltage is 'low' RIGHT when the cpu needs it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when trying for lower llc values, focus on what you see as that minimum voltage, try and match them up. i think you will notice lower average voltage needed for stability. of course test 12 hrs as usual once you 'find' something


Makes sense. At higher clock, though, lowering LLC would mean sacrificing idle voltage. but i guess that doesn't really matter much if the max load voltage can be reduced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Thanks very much you two guys, this afternoon has been a great education for me, please keep it up.


Lol same here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> I don't think that that's an issue at all because I can use offset voltage to set my idle voltage and additional turbo voltage to set load voltage. Basically any LLC level is ok. I can't figure out if it's better to keep vcore more stable under load with 75% LLC or let it jump more with 50% or even lower level of LLC.


From what ryuji says it's better to have it more stable so you don't get caught "off-guard" when the vcore decided to drop when you need it. However it appears vcore should be more stable at 50% than 75%, and not the other way around.

edit: was about to go to bed when a thought struck me:







Obviously for stress testing and benching then max load vcore stability is better, but wouldn't it be better for the chip in terms of longevity to have high LLC to minimise idle voltage, since a chip is almost definitely going to spend more time idle than being at max load throughout the course of its life?


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> edit: was about to go to bed when a thought struck me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously for stress testing and benching then max load vcore stability is better, but wouldn't it be better for the chip in terms of longevity to have high LLC to minimise idle voltage, since a chip is almost definitely going to spend more time idle than being at max load throughout the course of its life?


I wouldn't be concerned. electro-migration is a function of voltage, yes, but temperature is a large factor as well as frequency. all three are at a minimum when idle on SB, temperature drastically so. If degradation/damage is going to happen its from transients and full load operational parameters. not to say less voltage isnt better for life, but like many other things its a balancing game of variables


----------



## fommof

Does this help at all guys?

Vcore behavior with different LLC settings (2600K, graphs inside)

BTW, no reason at all to watch CPU-Z to determine peak min and max Vcore values, for starters it's way too slow imho...

All you have to do is use an app that actually logs per second or even faster (i.e. AIDA and HWInfo are two apps that can do this, there are a many more) and analyze the raw data after the measurement session...just don't forget to set it to log values per second or faster.

The longer the session (time-wise) the more valid the conclusions will be, personally when i was exploring my cpu's OC capabilities i logged everything and in fact i have kept all the logs just in case i want to extract the raw data and re-analyze them at some point...

Good thing is that anybody can experiment, log and see what's what and how "everything" works in the real world...


----------



## ryuji

i use cpuz because i trust it, it pulls that vcore voltage low-level from the cpu itself not the motherboard, if there are other utilities that do it the same way then thats cool with me but for the longest time intel only shared the low-level info with the cpuz developer. i'd rather go measure it myself.

Your charts look pretty nice tho, keep in mind that this will vary depending on cpu/mobo tho so each person will probably have to do there own testing

from the looks of your first graph it seems like high llc is the best result.

A better test would be comparing LLC with offset adjusted to obtain same average voltage output. Results could be completely different.


----------



## fommof

Again imho and in my experience, it's way too slow and if you compare the values with let's say HWinfo/AIDA64 (and many other progs) you will probably realize that they read the same sensor/s (at least in my case)...the difference is that i.e if you set the AIDA to report sensor values per second the values will jump up and down more than CPU-Zs. They show the same thing, but the CPU-Z is slower...

Also CPU-Z is not the only one that shows the true Vcore, it really depends on the motherboard as well...for instance CPU-Z shows invalid Vcore for my Gigabyte H61N-USB3, the figures just don't make sense at all...HWInfo for some reason shows the "correct" ones (didn't bother with AIDA64 this time)...

Always imho.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Again imho and in my experience, it's way too slow and if you compare the values with let's say HWinfo/AIDA64 (and many other progs) you will probably realize that they read the same sensor/s (at least in my case)...the difference is that i.e if you set the AIDA to report sensor values per second the values will jump up and down more than CPU-Zs. They show the same thing, but the CPU-Z is slower...
> Also CPU-Z is not the only one that shows the true Vcore, it really depends on the motherboard as well...for instance CPU-Z shows invalid Vcore for my Gigabyte H61N-USB3, the figures just don't make sense at all...HWInfo for some reason shows the "correct" ones (didn't bother with AIDA64 this time)...
> Always imho.


I wasnt saying your recording method was wrong. In fact i thought your data was good









i myself complained that cpuz was slow, but last time i checked out other hw monitors they all read mobo sensor readings, doesnt seem to be true anymore


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> Your charts look pretty nice tho, keep in mind that this will vary depending on cpu/mobo tho so each person will probably have to do there own testing
> from the looks of your first graph it seems like high llc is the best result.


I have already mentioned that best thing is to anybody get their own measurements and see how everything works...everybody can do it, if somebody wants to get some decent measurements he should run way more extended sessions, that experiment was just for me initially...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> A better test would be comparing LLC with offset adjusted to obtain same average voltage output. Results could be completely different.


Yes but that would not show what i wanted to show (initially to my self): how llc affects Vcore while all the other parameters stay the same (actually only when idle, i knew exactly what's going on when on full load)...









Anyway, as i wrote before, these kind of measurements can be done by anybody as long as he/she has the time...no reason at all to "trust" my raw data...


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> I wasnt saying your recording method was wrong. In fact i thought your data was good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i myself complained that cpuz was slow, but last time i checked out other hw monitors they all read mobo sensor readings, doesnt seem to be true anymore


It's all good my brother, btw thanks a lot for the graph at post #8041...nice one and rep given.


----------



## Johny86

Here is my stable OC


----------



## Jobotoo

.


----------



## bor

Gave it a shot, ended up needing a small vcore bump but I'm stable now.


----------



## RedBaron V2

so i have been messing with my vtt and pll voltage and iv noticed if i leave em where they are now prime will run fine for a good 20mins if i drop one down lets say the pll like i did last time it gives me error 101 after around 10mins

im just fine tuning some volts is all im doing

99x 49 = 4.85 ghz

1.480 vcore
1.373 vtt
1.791 cpu pll <----moving this to 1.750 caused bsod 101

im used to overclocking on a x58 so i see 101 as more vcore but it dosnt seem the case for the z68


----------



## killerhonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBaron V2*
> 
> so i have been messing with my vtt and pll voltage and iv noticed if i leave em where they are now prime will run fine for a good 20mins if i drop one down lets say the pll like i did last time it gives me error 101 after around 10mins
> im just fine tuning some volts is all im doing
> 99x 49 = 4.85 ghz
> 1.480 vcore
> 1.373 vtt
> 1.791 cpu pll <----moving this to 1.750 caused bsod 101
> im used to overclocking on a x58 so i see 101 as more vcore but it dosnt seem the case for the z68


That vtt seems wayyyy too high. You are putting out a lot more heat with it that high. Also, if you have it too high you will be unstable. 1.05-1.15v seems to be the range for awesome. I'd recommend backing it down.... a lottt.

Something munaim posted in another thread to help someone find their sweet spot: I believe the guy he was helping started at 1.0v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> you can go as high 1.2v but I've not seen it that high for everday usage.
> 
> Increase it again in small increments. Lets leave vcore alone for the time being. By the way what is the PLL votlage set to?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I think around 1.13/1.16 would alter it., however increase it slowly.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhonky*
> 
> Something munaim posted in another thread to help someone find their sweet spot: I believe the guy he was helping started at 1.0v


Here's the thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1125843/2500k-overclocking-help/40

Great read.


----------



## RedBaron V2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhonky*
> 
> That vtt seems wayyyy too high. You are putting out a lot more heat with it that high. Also, if you have it too high you will be unstable. 1.05-1.15v seems to be the range for awesome. I'd recommend backing it down.... a lottt.
> Something munaim posted in another thread to help someone find their sweet spot: I believe the guy he was helping started at 1.0v


hehehe reduced vtt to 1.252 and its working light oversight on that one no idea why i cranked it so high but i was doing this at like 4am last 2 night


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Does this help at all guys?
> Vcore behavior with different LLC settings (2600K, graphs inside)
> BTW, no reason at all to watch CPU-Z to determine peak min and max Vcore values, for starters it's way too slow imho...
> All you have to do is use an app that actually logs per second or even faster (i.e. AIDA and HWInfo are two apps that can do this, there are a many more) and analyze the raw data after the measurement session...just don't forget to set it to log values per second or faster.
> The longer the session (time-wise) the more valid the conclusions will be, personally when i was exploring my cpu's OC capabilities i logged everything and in fact i have kept all the logs just in case i want to extract the raw data and re-analyze them at some point...
> Good thing is that anybody can experiment, log and see what's what and how "everything" works in the real world...


@ fommof and ryuji

Went through the data and it's very intriguing. But I have a few questions. Obviously vcore fluctuates continuously, based on what ryuji said, we should take the minimum vcore and make sure that it is enough for stability.

Looking at the graph "Full Load only Vcore/LLC graphs", @ HIGH and ULTRA HIGH LLC, minimum vcore actually dipped to 1.038, but it rarely happens. To compensate for this dip we need to set vcore to a level which it stays at 1.048~1.058 most of the time, generating more heat for insurance purpose. It is only at EXTREME which the vcore appears to move mostly at the lower end of the range, wouldn't that make it the most stabe LLC level to use when overclocking?


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> @ fommof and ryuji
> Went through the data and it's very intriguing. But I have a few questions. Obviously vcore fluctuates continuously, based on what ryuji said, we should take the minimum vcore and make sure that it is enough for stability.
> Looking at the graph "Full Load only Vcore/LLC graphs", @ HIGH and ULTRA HIGH LLC, minimum vcore actually dipped to 1.038, but it rarely happens. To compensate for this dip we need to set vcore to a level which it stays at 1.048~1.058 most of the time, generating more heat for insurance purpose. It is only at EXTREME which the vcore appears to move mostly at the lower end of the range, wouldn't that make it the most stabe LLC level to use when overclocking?


Longer samples need to be made to judge based on those rare dips, there is a chance of sampling error. looking at the chart from my pov, high llc is seeminly the most stable as it doesnt have that low initial spot as bad, and doesn't dip down two full bars unlike the others the initial dip is just as low as that random dip, and it doesnt reach another grid line

Enable to compare the viability of each LLC the offset needs to be adapted to attempt to get them to match up to the same voltage, as thats what you would be really doing. the results may or may not be completely different in this case. They also may or may not be ENTIRELY different on YOUR cpu and motherboard


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







To re-iterate, you need to do your own sampling of what your llc setting does, depending on exact component values, resistor tolerance etc the most stable point on your motherboard may in fact be a different LLC value then you expect. extreme LLC likely corresponds to a strong vdroop mod, if my feelings on what the graph is recording is correct, the spot you see in the beginning when its lower at load compared to the rest of the samples is when prime95 is filling the ram, that will be 'idle but load speed' then once the load hits, the overzealous LLC goes waaaay overboard and overshoots the target by quite a lot

EDIT:
i think im right observing 'normal' the voltage is high and drops low once the memory is done being filled

That doesn't mean you cant use extreme LLC if you accommodate for it. its part of why i REALLY want to use my oscilloscope(need to wait for my friend to mail it to me), software read methods are not known for being fast or 100% accurate readings. However extreme LLC may have an higher initial overshoot spike that software monitoring may not pick up, it also taxes your VRM more then lower levels as your making it work harder to keep up with load and in that case, going overboard and going past the target voltage


----------



## Circlemage8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circlemage8*
> 
> Well here is a my new 18 hour test of the full set of Prime95 FFTs. This one uses offset instead of manual for voltage which ended up a little higher. I'll post BIOS screenshots later if possible. I believe this also qualifies for super stable possibly?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not happy with the temperatures but I'm glad I know what my processor is capable of.


I've got the BIOS template for this run below. Not sure if it was seen or qualifies as super stable.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Also still haven't figured out why speedstepping isn't working with the above setting. No reason not to use it now that I'm stable.


----------



## killerhonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBaron V2*
> 
> hehehe reduced vtt to 1.252 and its working light oversight on that one no idea why i cranked it so high but i was doing this at like 4am last 2 night


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circlemage8*
> 
> I've got the BIOS template for this run below. Not sure if it was seen or qualifies as super stable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also still haven't figured out why speedstepping isn't working with the above setting. No reason not to use it now that I'm stable.


For me, with my mobo I have to actually set C1E to enable, and set C6 and C3 to disable for SS to work. Auto just won't set them correctly. Try it out.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhonky*
> 
> For me, with my mobo I have to actually set C1E to enable, and set C6 and C3 to disable for SS to work. Auto just won't set them correctly. Try it out.


C1E is likely the key, give C3 and C6 a shot to see? C1E is speedsteps grandfather. C3/C6 are completely unrelated power states, they actually i belive enable independent cores to power down instead of working on the processor as a unit. Dont quote me on that tho, ill research it if you desire.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> if my feelings on what the graph is recording is correct, the spot you see in the beginning when its lower at load compared to the rest of the samples is when prime95 is filling the ram, that will be 'idle but load speed' then once the load hits, the overzealous LLC goes waaaay overboard and overshoots the target by quite a lot
> EDIT:
> i think im right observing 'normal' the voltage is high and drops low once the memory is done being filled


I agree with you that the sample size is too small, but since we're talking about these graphs we might as well stick to the context within these graphs.

Now this is getting very interesting. If you are correct that means if we use Ultra/Extreme LLC, once we get stability through the initial stages, we will then be overvolting the chip the rest of the way. I think I'll do a bit of testing myself to see if our theory applies.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I agree with you that the sample size is too small, but since we're talking about these graphs we might as well stick to the context within these graphs.
> Now this is getting very interesting. If you are correct that means if we use Ultra/Extreme LLC, once we get stability through the initial stages, we will then be overvolting the chip the rest of the way. I think I'll do a bit of testing myself to see if our theory applies.


you should be avoiding that 'full speed but idle' low voltage effect, as that indicates that the vdroop mod was taken too far, the more LLC you select the more ring you see. envision that first chart i posted earlier. imagine instead of there being an 'offset' voltage in the 'positive' sense envision it being negative, kind of flipping the graph over.

If you envision that it matches with experimental graph appearance greatly in fact, and it in fact is the exact opposite of what we are seeking considering higher LLC will probably include higher ringing as if the average voltage is high, the first harmonic has high probability of being high too


----------



## Man|aC

4300 superstable.jpg 712k .jpg file


Hello all!!!

Needed a big jump in vcore after days of testing to get this stable.....probably a dud chip and I'm not quite prepared to push it further as it wont run prime 95 for more than a minute at 4.4 and I am out of my personal comfort zone for temps already.

I personally have always had minimum stabilty to last 20hours.....

*EDIT by munaim1:*

In future please use the image attachment tool just above the reply box, to the left of the papreclip icon.


----------



## ryuji

your memory freq is high, try overclocking at 1333 before you call out a dud cpu, if it fixes it i got some ideas but lets not jump to conclusions


----------



## Man|aC

ok, I will have a go at 1333.

(im going to miss the windows experrience 7.9 rating operations pers second rating. (im trying to get them all to 7.9 - the only thing is the CPU at 7.6

thx for the feedback, repped


----------



## RedBaron V2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man|aC*
> 
> ok, I will have a go at 1333.
> (im going to miss the windows experrience 7.9 rating operations pers second rating. (im trying to get them all to 7.9 - the only thing is the CPU at 7.6
> thx for the feedback, repped


windows scoring system is so broken imo you basically have to have a ssd to get 7.9 for that but hey whos complaing im maxed out on all except my i7-960 is at 7.8

also i have no idea what my sb chip is at i dont think iv even ran the assessment test ill have to do that when im on it tomorrow


----------



## Man|aC

Uhm, everything except my CPU is 7.9 , I just use it as a hardware guide so that there is no bottlenecking. Ssd in raid 0 for my os made a considerable difference in load times


----------



## Badness

What BSOD code does one get for too low/high PLL voltage?


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Here is my OC, although it is very odd what happens...



Sometimes when you boot the PC it boots up gets through bios and is about to load windows, then restarts. It then gets there again and just has the blinking cursor. If you hit reset it works fine..

I have primed it for longer than this just forgot to take a picture, also IBT with maximum stress i let run for 8 hours or so... Any ideas?

Edit: Damnit i forgot my name in the picture







Also as you see the voltage is 1.352v in the pic and my sig it is 1.328v.. I have been upping the voltage slightly but still get these boot problems intermittently. So strange as the PC is stable when on i can play games stress test etc with no errors. I can run 4.2 @ 1.272v and get none of these errors.


----------



## Jodiuh

What reads vid guys? I have only a few more days to return CPU and wanted to at least make sure it's not a super high vid before letting return window expire.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What reads vid guys? I have only a few more days to return CPU and wanted to at least make sure it's not a super high vid before letting return window expire.


Use Real Temp, Core Temp or the latest version of Aida64 extreme.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br0k3nLiNk*
> 
> Here is my OC, although it is very odd what happens...
> 
> Sometimes when you boot the PC it boots up gets through bios and is about to load windows, then restarts. It then gets there again and just has the blinking cursor. If you hit reset it works fine..
> I have primed it for longer than this just forgot to take a picture, also IBT with maximum stress i let run for 8 hours or so... Any ideas?
> Edit: Damnit i forgot my name in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also as you see the voltage is 1.352v in the pic and my sig it is 1.328v.. I have been upping the voltage slightly but still get these boot problems intermittently. So strange as the PC is stable when on i can play games stress test etc with no errors. I can run 4.2 @ 1.272v and get none of these errors.


you try turning on pll overvoltage? sounds like your cpu might need it turned on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man|aC*
> 
> Uhm, everything except my CPU is 7.9 , I just use it as a hardware guide so that there is no bottlenecking. Ssd in raid 0 for my os made a considerable difference in load times


So, did running memory at 1333 do anything? if it does theres a procedure to getting it fast again, but cpu speed trumps memory on SB


----------



## munaim1

Apologies for the delay and thank you for your patience.









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 360 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## Br0k3nLiNk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> you try turning on pll overvoltage? sounds like your cpu might need it turned on
> So, did running memory at 1333 do anything? if it does theres a procedure to getting it fast again, but cpu speed trumps memory on SB


Im pretty sure that i have it enabled already.. I will have a look when i get to my PC, want work to be over









What adjustments are recommended on PLL?


----------



## AeroZ

Did a full custom blend test with more than 90% RAM. Got bsod with last test (4096k). epic fail.


----------



## killerhonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> Did a full custom blend test with more than 90% RAM. Got bsod with last test (4096k). epic fail.


Sorry bud







That's awful... and semi-funny, but mostly terrible. *E-hug*


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhonky*
> 
> Sorry bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful... and semi-funny, but mostly terrible. *E-hug*


I guess I'll have to bump that vcore by another 0.004v

I did a quick 4096K test with 90%+ RAM and 1min length. Logged vcore with Aida. In the end, I don't see much of a difference which level of LLC I should use. Do you?

PS. I had to put the logs into a zip file cause I logged them in htm format.

Logs.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> I guess I'll have to bump that vcore by another 0.004v
> I did a quick 4096K test with 90%+ RAM and 1min length. Logged vcore with Aida. In the end, I don't see much of a difference which level of LLC I should use. Do you?
> PS. I had to put the logs into a zip file cause I logged them in htm format.
> 
> Logs.zip 2k .zip file


Your session is way too short to easily see what's going on but still, here goes...that's how your two logs looks (excluded the low values at the beginning/end of your sessions):


(click or right click-->open in new window/tab)

Observe which of the two lines is higher than the other most of the time and which of the two have the lowest peak values...

Also, the average Vcore of your High LLC session is *1.309V* while the average Vcore of your Ultra High LLC session is *1.314V* (when on full load).

Like i said, both are extremely short sessions but you can still see what's going on...









PS: just a tip if i may...if you haven't set AIDA to update sensor values every 1 second maybe it's better to set it now (File-->Preferences-->Update Frequency). This way you will "miss" less values (=shorter intervals). Also, set the AIDA to save the logs in CSV format too (File-->Preferences-->Logging, tick "Log sensor readings to CSV" as well), it's way more easier to make charts out of it.


----------



## youpekkad

Hello, so I have a question about offset vs manual-voltage...

I recently upgraded my mobo, tried overclocking to 4,5ghz and found some sort stability @ 1,34v manual and [email protected] high (passed 17mins of 1344 and 1792FFT >90% ram used).

My question is, how much worse manual vcore is than offset? I already noticed it doesnt use much more power just seems to idle bit warmer, but does your chip degrade faster if you constantly feed 1,34volts through it? Is it worth it finding the same settings using offset-voltage instead? Board I had earlier didnt have manual vcore and offset was a bit problematic due to lack of LLC...

Thoughts?


----------



## KalashNK

Hallo
i'm not of the club but i hope i will soon.
it's a couple of days (when i do not work or sleep) i'm enjoying my new cpu and mobo and i tried some OC. I reached a stable 4,3Ghz only changing the multiplier and VRM frequency to 350 (20runs of IBT and 21 hours of Prime95). Now... two questions: is it normal that IBT yesterday completed a run in 120sec and 60Gflops c.a. and today in 60sec and 115Gflops c.a (with more watt and heat)?
if i set core multipliers to 44/45 and i do some test it seems cpu doesn't go beyond 4,3Ghz but vcore is higher, i need to manual change the vcore?
thanks

K.


----------



## SuPaTeD

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this club. However, I am no beginner, nor pro as it happens. +1 for this guide.

So I got a new CPU waterblock today, The EK Supreme High Flow Plexi Top! As some of us do, I decided to push the CPU under it. Last CPU block was awful, Kryos Delrin, the amount it impeded the flow was incredible. I can urinate faster.

As I am sat here talking to you now, it is running @ 5100.66mhz. Which if I can get it to prime would put me almost top of your table in just 1 evening.







Got to love us newcomers to the club. I have tested stability with Intel Burn Test. I always use this to intially verify, then for complete piece of mind use Prime95. My validation link is included, as I am now running the Prime 95 Test.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2313525

I shall update.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What reads vid guys? I have only a few more days to return CPU and wanted to at least make sure it's not a super high vid before letting return window expire.
> 
> 
> 
> Use Real Temp, Core Temp or the latest version of Aida64 extreme.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Core Temp lists something as VID, but 1.28 seems a bit...wrong? Also, thanks Core Temp for installing Yahoo Toolbar despite my unchecking it. :/










Temps seem to vary from one program to another, so who knows which one's right. They also seem extremely high given an ambient temp of 24C in a Corsair 550D on a Venomous X w/ a 1200 RPM Scythe SFLEX E. I suppose this could be the voltage, but everything is stock in my BIOS. I changed nothing.

Here's some pictures of my BIOS settings. Hoping someone can shed light on this.


----------



## ryuji

2600k ref VID is around 1.26v, intel has the ability to trim voltage so 1.28 is plausable


----------



## Circlemage8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> C1E is likely the key, give C3 and C6 a shot to see? C1E is speedsteps grandfather. C3/C6 are completely unrelated power states, they actually i belive enable independent cores to power down instead of working on the processor as a unit. Dont quote me on that tho, ill research it if you desire.


I can confirm that speedstepping is now working after setting C1E to enabled manually. Would have thought auto would have done it but who knows.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circlemage8*
> 
> I can confirm that speedstepping is now working after setting C1E to enabled manually. Would have thought auto would have done it but who knows.


im old school. I dont trust the bios to know what to do. Nothing but memory timings in my bios's get left to auto, and sometimes if i suspect an issue ill do that too

I've seen bios's do some pretty messed up stuff. first thing that comes to mind is i had one motherboard that when on auto scaled the north bridge voltage with cpu speed/cpu voltage. i had the north bridge running at lets say 1.6v when all it needed to operate was 1.2v







seen the agp/pci or pci-express speed scale with the FSB, destroying hard drives, instability that plagued me that turned out that the bios decided to mess with memory divider randomly on reboots. etc. etc. One gets to the point that they decide that NOTHING gets left on auto

In bios's im also from the batch of people that think this way: do you use the on board device? no? turn it off entirely.


----------



## Circlemage8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> im old school. I dont trust the bios to know what to do. Nothing but memory timings in my bios's get left to auto, and sometimes if i suspect an issue ill do that too
> I've seen bios's do some pretty messed up stuff. first thing that comes to mind is i had one motherboard that when on auto scaled the north bridge voltage with cpu speed/cpu voltage. i had the north bridge running at lets say 1.6v when all it needed to operate was 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seen the agp/pci or pci-express speed scale with the FSB, destroying hard drives, instability that plagued me that turned out that the bios decided to mess with memory divider randomly on reboots. etc. etc. One gets to the point that they decide that NOTHING gets left on auto
> In bios's im also from the batch of people that think this way: do you use the on board device? no? turn it off entirely.


I definitely can't argue with that. Have the bluetooth hardware disabled on my MB personally.


----------



## AeroZ

Do you also suggest using High LLC for 4.7ghz?


----------



## ryuji

in theory, you should be able to use any llc setting you want until you go past about 1.425, where you need to start being mindful of the overshoot, high is probably fine to 1.44v. I don't have actual measurements so its mostly a guess, Im waiting for my friend to mail me my oscilloscope, it will be one of my first measurement projects with it. I mailed him my old 1 channel one and he's sending me his 2 channel


----------



## jmikem825

I could probably get the volts lower but I'm so tired of that damned blue screen. For now I'm just happy to be stable with good temps.

*EDIT by munaim1:*

In future please use the image attachment tool just above the reply box, to the left of the papreclip icon.


----------



## Termo

Hello,

1. what's the hype about the FFT 1344 and FFT 1792 Prime95 tests? Why are people recommending them?

2. Where can I read more about them?

3. How do the FFT 1344 and FFT 1792 Prime95 tests stack up to regular Blend?

Thanks!


----------



## AeroZ

Updated submission


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> Updated submission


Nicely done one full circuit of P95 with max mem I'd call that super stable. only 1.37 vcore looks like you have a pretty good proc there.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> in theory, you should be able to use any llc setting you want until you go past about 1.425, where you need to start being mindful of the overshoot, high is probably fine to 1.44v. I don't have actual measurements so its mostly a guess, Im waiting for my friend to mail me my oscilloscope, it will be one of my first measurement projects with it. I mailed him my old 1 channel one and he's sending me his 2 channel


im using LLC level 1... in cpu-z the voltage fluctuates constantly by 0.01 to 0.02v. Is that bad for the cpu? Never exceeds 1.4v though.


----------



## ryuji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> im using LLC level 1... in cpu-z the voltage fluctuates constantly by 0.01 to 0.02v. Is that bad for the cpu? Never exceeds 1.4v though.


i find it unlikely that overshoot would be +0.1v, my cpu at 1.4v the highest i could see in cpuz from overshoot was 1.44. Right now im working on my graphics card so im back to 4.5 ghz. my card seemed to really open up with a modest volt mod tho










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




1.34v on the gpu, 1.68v ram, 1.28v memory controller, overcurrent protection fully defeated
60C peak load temp so far, might not need quite so much voltage, still exploring clocks/voltages


----------



## pc-illiterate

im trying to go higher on my oc. what im running into though is something i think might be instability. im only doing quick n dirty to test and will check full stability later.

using custom fft's
some voltages and multi's i start 1344 @ 7373 ram usage. p95 starts and only loads 2 or 3 cores. if i stop all workers and restart prime, it loads all 4 cores and chugs along on its merry way. but if i give it more voltage, it picks right up at 100% instantly on the first try.
i havent tried 1792 first to load the cores but ive thought of that also.
btw, it also does this when i lowered pll volts at a known stable clock.
sometimes it loads all 4 cores(100% load at least) then drops down to 2 or 3 cores.
im assuming it means the oc isnt stable. but rather than start a 12 or more hour test to check, i knew it would be quicker to ask here.


----------



## Pillz Here

So I just ran a custom 1344 FFT/90% ram for 28 min. and 1792 FFT/90% ram for 31 min. with no errors and good temps, however my voltage is weird. I set it to 1.27 volts in the BIOS, LLC to level 2, and PLL voltage to 1.58 and the volts are actually higher while idling. It usually sits at around 1.256v at idle, and probably 95% of the time while prime was running the vcore was holding steady at 1.240-1.248. Not that I'm complaining but does anyone know why it does this? Doesn't really make sense that the voltage is higher while idling. Also the chip has never actually made it to 1.27v. Strange.


----------



## mediumraresteak

I just tried overclocking to 4.4ghz while setting the voltage to 1.3. Is it normal for the vcore voltage to spike to 1.37 or higher than the vcore voltage set in BIOS ever?


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mediumraresteak*
> 
> I just tried overclocking to 4.4ghz while setting the voltage to 1.3. Is it normal for the vcore voltage to spike to 1.37 or higher than the vcore voltage set in BIOS ever?


Lol my vcore hasn't even hit what I set it to in the BIOS yet, while idling at a higher vcore than full load. Sandy Bridge is bipolar!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryuji*
> 
> in theory, you should be able to use any llc setting you want until you go past about 1.425, where you need to start being mindful of the overshoot, high is probably fine to 1.44v. I don't have actual measurements so its mostly a guess, Im waiting for my friend to mail me my oscilloscope, it will be one of my first measurement projects with it. I mailed him my old 1 channel one and he's sending me his 2 channel


The results should be interesting. Look fwd to any findings


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Nicely done one full circuit of P95 with max mem I'd call that super stable. only 1.37 vcore looks like you have a pretty good proc there.


vcore drifts from 1.376-1.392v under load. Sometimes jumps to 1.400 and 1.408v even. Using LLC High (50%).


----------



## ARandomOWL

Hey guys, I've been running prime on my sig rig and silly me forgot to disable sleep. So my rig went to sleep part way through the run, I've woken it up and it has resumed from where it was, Realtemp shows the correct duration but as a result, the times shown by prime will be out. Will my screenshot still be valid? It's been running 6.5 hours now so it would be a pain to start again.


----------



## KalashNK

here we go


VRM Frequency - 350
CPU Current Capability - 140%
Phase Control/Duty Control - Extreme
CPU Vcore - Offset


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been running prime on my sig rig and silly me forgot to disable sleep. So my rig went to sleep part way through the run, I've woken it up and it has resumed from where it was, Realtemp shows the correct duration but as a result, the times shown by prime will be out. Will my screenshot still be valid? It's been running 6.5 hours now so it would be a pain to start again.


Nevermind, it blue-screened after 8 hours


----------



## AeroZ

Why is my VID always higher if I use Additional Turbo voltage? If I just use Offset then it's about 1.35v. With ATV it's about 1.40v (with 4.5ghz OC). By always higher I mean constantly 1.40v even in idle.


----------



## Rops84

Hello!
I finished my watercooling project and i can finally try to get to 5 Ghz stable! Or even more now that Temps r not the problem any more!

I had some issues with getting a stable OC but i think that bumping up CPU PLL voltage from 1.586 V to 1.668 V got me to a stable OC.

At 4.5 and 4.7 Ghz i could of used PLL at 1.586 V and get get a stable OC and even lower the Vcore together with the PLL.

But at 4.9 Ghz and higher as i bumped up the Vcore it seemed to me that a higher PLL was needed. I did some stress testing with prime95 and it would always fail at 2-5 hrs with the PLL at 1.586 V. No blue screens cause my 2nd of 4th core would fail, never 1st core, so there was no way to determine the cause...

Now with the same amount of Vcore as in previous testings and a slight bump to PLL CPU is stable at 8 hrs mark at 5 Ghz. This is just the initial test so when it passes trough all the Prime95 tests hopefully, i will try to decrease the Vcore even more.

Some screenshots:





Will post all BIOS settings when and if i get a stable 5 Ghz OC.

Ok i have it 12 hrs stable now... will go for the full run to be sure.


Spoiler: 5ghz!


----------



## Pillz Here

So I'm 8 hrs. stable at 4.5ghz but I'm still not sure why my vcore doesn't actually hit what I set it to in the BIOS. I set it to 1.27 but under load in Prime it jumps back and forth between 1.240 and 1.248 volts, and once in a while it will jump up to 1.256v. Funny thing is, the volts are pretty solid at 1.256v while idling. Why is my vcore lower during load? And why does it never hit 1.27? So confused, this chip has a mind of it's own.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*
> 
> So I'm 8 hrs. stable at 4.5ghz but I'm still not sure why my vcore doesn't actually hit what I set it to in the BIOS. I set it to 1.27 but under load in Prime it jumps back and forth between 1.240 and 1.248 volts, and once in a while it will jump up to 1.256v. Funny thing is, the volts are pretty solid at 1.256v while idling. Why is my vcore lower during load? And why does it never hit 1.27? So confused, this chip has a mind of it's own.


vcore set in bios is basically the upper limit. vcore lower during stressing. that's called vdroop, which is perfectly normal. to counter vdroop you got to use LLC.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*
> 
> So I'm 8 hrs. stable at 4.5ghz but I'm still not sure why my vcore doesn't actually hit what I set it to in the BIOS. I set it to 1.27 but under load in Prime it jumps back and forth between 1.240 and 1.248 volts, and once in a while it will jump up to 1.256v. Funny thing is, the volts are pretty solid at 1.256v while idling. Why is my vcore lower during load? And why does it never hit 1.27? So confused, this chip has a mind of it's own.


No it does not have a mind of it s own!















Set LLC to level 2 in bios...That should keep the Vcore stable when using fixed voltage.
I recommend using offset for 24/7 overclock.
Also disable C3 and C6 states if u r going to use offset vcore.

And btw nice voltage for 4.5 ghz!


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> No it does not have a mind of it s own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set LLC to level 2 in bios...That should keep the Vcore stable when using fixed voltage.
> I recommend using offset for 24/7 overclock.
> Also disable C3 and C6 states if u r going to use offset vcore.
> And btw nice voltage for 4.5 ghz!


LLC is already level 2, still never comes close to 1.27v. What would the offset setting be for my current voltage? Don't really know much about offset.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*
> 
> LLC is already level 2, still never comes close to 1.27v. What would the offset setting be for my current voltage? Don't really know much about offset.


Well to use the offset u first need to know value for VID.

1. U can read VID from Real Temp, just click on the time running display and is should tell u the VID.
2. U can set to offset in bios and and set offset to 0.005 V, save and exit bios, get into bios again and read ur Vcore value (it will be slightly higher in windows)

When using offset voltage telling ur CPU how more or less voltage than VID to use.

Best way to go is to try to set the Vcore value at full load to one u found ur cpu to be stable when using fixed voltage.

So if ur VID @ 4.5 ghz is 1.27 V and u set offset to 0.050 V ur load Vcore will be 1.22 V.

Hope this helps..i m bad at explaining these things...


----------



## pc-illiterate

if someone can help me with this i would really appreciate it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8100#post_16858485


----------



## essanbee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> if someone can help me with this i would really appreciate it.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8100#post_16858485


If the cores are dropping, one or more, that is a definite sign of instability. Are you using current version of Prime? Sounds like you might need a little more vcore. Start with a little more vcore, then work your way down to a lower vcore until workers start dropping, then add a little until they stay running. I also don't test with that large a chunk or RAM. I use 6500 to get right at 90%. Give it 15 minutes of 1344 if it passes go to 15 minutes of 1792 if it passes try 15 minutes of 2688. Those are the 3 FFTs that crash most OCs. What multi are you trying to get with what voltage?


----------



## Rops84

Here is my 5 Ghz OC submission! (update actually)

I have decided not to go for a full prime95 blend...12 hrs is more than enough for me.
But I will be trying 5.1 Ghz soon.
There is some more performance I can get from this chip without adding more Vcore. If not i guess 5 ghz is more than enough!













There is all the info u want to know in the pics so i think there is no need for BIOS screens.


----------



## phungus420

Hey I'm having a bizzarre issue overclocking a 2700k on an Asrock Extreme4 (b3) board. Basically the overclock seems to cut out after a few seconds... and I have no idea why.

Booting into windows the Overclock seems to work (based on how it crashes and setting the VCore based on the multiplier I set). When I run prime95 or IBT the overclock works for about 20 seconds and then cuts out. For instance if I set the multiplier to 48, and boot into windows and then open up CPU-Z and RealTemp and then start an IBT run, CPUZ and realtemp will show the the processor speed jump out of idle at 1600MHz into the expected 4800MHz clock speed, but then after about 20 seconds it slides to about 3800MHz and just stays there. Anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phungus420*
> 
> Hey I'm having a bizzarre issue overclocking a 2700k on an Asrock Extreme4 (b3) board. Basically the overclock seems to cut out after a few seconds... and I have no idea why.
> Booting into windows the Overclock seems to work (based on how it crashes and setting the VCore based on the multiplier I set). When I run prime95 or IBT the overclock works for about 20 seconds and then cuts out. For instance if I set the multiplier to 48, and boot into windows and then open up CPU-Z and RealTemp and then start an IBT run, CPUZ and realtemp will show the the processor speed jump out of idle at 1600MHz into the expected 4800MHz clock speed, but then after about 20 seconds it slides to about 3800MHz and just stays there. Anyone know why this is happening?


what are your temps like while this is happening?


----------



## phungus420

I tweaked "Turbo Boost Power Limit" from auto to the recommended 250 short, 200 Long I found in an Arock Sandy Bridge overclock thread here and it fixed the problem. Not sure what those mean though, what is Turbo Boost Power Limit?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essanbee*
> 
> If the cores are dropping, one or more, that is a definite sign of instability. Are you using current version of Prime? Sounds like you might need a little more vcore. Start with a little more vcore, then work your way down to a lower vcore until workers start dropping, then add a little until they stay running. I also don't test with that large a chunk or RAM. I use 6500 to get right at 90%. Give it 15 minutes of 1344 if it passes go to 15 minutes of 1792 if it passes try 15 minutes of 2688. Those are the 3 FFTs that crash most OCs. What multi are you trying to get with what voltage?


anything above x45 or when trying to use a lower pll voltage.
i have a stable 4.5ghz right now. i want to go higher but its taking me an insane amount of voltage to go higher than 45. using offset,+.020 im stable as a rock. in manual thats 1.360v. . to get x47 ive found im needing about 1.415v or so manual. im trying to lower pll voltage so i can use a lower vcore.

guess its back to the testing and testing and trying.


----------



## Kurzweil

Hi, from Turkey.
I just joined the forum. This club's been very helpful. Thank you all. I'll shortly be making contributions with my story and questions alike.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurzweil*
> 
> Hi, from Turkey.
> I just joined the forum. This club's been very helpful. Thank you all. I'll shortly be making contributions with my story and questions alike.


Welcome


----------



## Rops84

@ phungus420
Quote:


> I tweaked "Turbo Boost Power Limit" from auto to the recommended 250 short, 200 Long I found in an Arock Sandy Bridge overclock thread here and it fixed the problem. Not sure what those mean though, what is Turbo Boost Power Limit?


I doesnt allow ur CPU to go over a set value power wise...
In essence its there to protect the CPU from overheating and damaging it self, but if u want to OC and have a sufficient cooling u can set a higher value and not do any damage.
Actually if u do OC u need to set it higher or overclock will have no effect whatsoever.


----------



## Kurzweil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Welcome


Thanks


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Hi guys,
If any of your chaps have experience with stabilising a 2600K at 5.3k onwards, i would appreciate your knowledge in this topic.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 360 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## kurtnilsen

for those interested i made a simple linear model of the relationship between the voltage and the clock speed for the 2500k.

the model is:

Voltage = 0.2429753 + 0.0002407*mhz

Ex.

You want a hint of what volt you need for a clock speed of 4500 mhz. Then you can use the model like this:

0.2429753 + 0.0002407 * 4500 = 1.326125

From the model we can see that it predicts a voltage of 1.325 for a clock speed of 4500mhz.

Remember that these are just predicted voltages, but the model will give you a general idea of the voltage you probably will need.


----------



## Forrester

here's my 4.8 GHz submission








i know it's bit on the warm side, but that's fine with me


now what do i do?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtnilsen*
> 
> for those interested i made a simple linear model of the relationship between the voltage and the clock speed for the 2500k.
> the model is:
> Voltage = 0.2429753 + 0.0002407*mhz
> Ex.
> You want a hint of what volt you need for a clock speed of 4500 mhz. Then you can use the model like this:
> 0.2429753 + 0.0002407 * 4500 = 1.326125
> From the model we can see that it predicts a voltage of 1.325 for a clock speed of 4500mhz.
> Remember that these are just predicted voltages, but the model will give you a general idea of the voltage you probably will need.


That is... just wrong. Every chip acts differently.


----------



## kurtnilsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> That is... just wrong. Every chip acts differently.


i guess you are the kind who replies without even reading the post.... i suggest you take a beginners course in statistics because you are clearly clueless.

The post clearly states PREDICTED values.


----------



## Smo

My 2500k has gone to it's new owner and I'm sat here looking at my new 2600k. Torture! Can't wait to get home and overclock the thing.

I'm hoping for 5.2GHz on the good side of 1.5v.


----------



## csm725

I doubt you'll see that


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I doubt you'll see that


It's proven to do 5.1GHz at 1.45 so if I'm lucky it should. I've got my fingers crossed!

As long as I can keep the temps acceptable, I don't mind running up to 1.52v with offset.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtnilsen*
> 
> i guess you are the kind who replies without even reading the post.... i suggest you take a beginners course in statistics because you are clearly clueless.
> The post clearly states PREDICTED values.


+1








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> My 2500k has gone to it's new owner and I'm sat here looking at my new 2600k. Torture! Can't wait to get home and overclock the thing.
> I'm hoping for 5.2GHz on the good side of 1.5v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I doubt you'll see that


It seems very unlikely. For 24/7 stability at least.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtnilsen*
> 
> i guess you are the kind who replies without even reading the post.... i suggest you take a beginners course in statistics because you are clearly clueless.
> The post clearly states PREDICTED values.


Well that is just useless, it needs more/less when changing the multiplier not always the same ammount of voltage (atleast I think so).

Like me "0.2429753 + 0.0002407 * 4500 = 1.326125" that voltage isn't far enough for stabilize my 4.5ghz and if its "PREDICTED" its too inaccurate when the actual needed voltage is somewhere 1.4V


----------



## kurtnilsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Well that is just useless, it needs more/less when changing the multiplier not always the same ammount of voltage (atleast I think so).
> Like me "0.2429753 + 0.0002407 * 4500 = 1.326125" that voltage isn't far enough for stabilize my 4.5ghz and if its "PREDICTED" its too inaccurate when the actual needed voltage is somewhere 1.4V


i never claimed it would be the real voltage everyone would need on their overclock, but i claimed it could give a HINT of what the volt might be.

If you run your computer with 4500mhz at 1.4V i kinda feel bad for you... that means you got a really bad chip. I can say this because the values estimated with the model can be seen almost as mean voltages. Since the model is estimated from the observations from the first post, this means your cpu runs at a much higher voltage than most others. If you want to compare, i run 4.8ghz at 1.392.


----------



## Sophath

Currently running prime95.
Started about 10 minutes ago. Max temp reached 62 C. 4.6 ghz @ 1.304.
Using Coolermaster 212+ with 2x Blademaster Fans.
Seems good?
Would it be possible to leave the house while running prime, or should i keep check on the pc for a while?
I'm kind of scared that it would burn or something.


----------



## Kurzweil

Here I go:
MyRig:
-2500K
-P8Z68-V(bios:0706)
-Corsair Vengeance 2x4gb 1600mhz
-Sapphire HD6870 1Gb
-Corsair TX850
-Xigmatek Gaia CPU cooler
-HAF 912 Plus with one 20cm front and one 12cm rear fan only.

After a comprehensive research, I decided to start overclocking with munaim1's "quick little sandy guide" here: http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2200_50#post_14466483
*I want to thank munaim1 for the work he has done.*









First, I installed a windows 7 Ultimate 64bit os on a usb external hard drive and used it for overclocking only, to avoid possible risks with O.C.'ing. Then I set my bios according to the above guide:
-F5 stock values, I saved this as a profile.
-Dram to XMP(stock). I actually set it to manual and set the voltage, timings and speed of the ram manually to tested factory settings, whic is 1.5V, 1600mhz and 9-9-9-24 CR2.
-LLC set to Ultra High(I was planning on shifting to High after finding my top Vcore and switching to Offset mode)
-Vcore manually set to 1.25V
-C1E, Speedstep enabled
-C3, C6 on auto
-CPU spread spectrum enabled(I checked while testing, it doesn't distrupt the BCLK. Range is: 99.98mhz-99.99mhz-100.00mhz-100.01mhz-100.02mhz)
-CPU Current Capability: 140%
-Phase and Duty Control: Extreme
-EPU power saving disabled
-VRM frequency: 350
-Every other thing is set to F5 stock settings of the mo-bo.
Depending on what Asus' overclock tuner showed me, I decided to set the multiplier to 42x instead of 45x at 1,25V as recommended, and started to test with quick prime95, custom, time for each FFT:1min, 1344K and 1792K with 6600mb's of ram(which is more than 90% of my available ram while testing) So:

*42x - 1.250V:
--1344K--30min pass.
--1792K--40min pass/max temps(real temp): 52-59-58-57/maxW:CPU IA cores:80W-CPU Package:86W(Aida 64)*
^
^
43x - 1.250V:
--1344K--failure in 2min
43x - 1.255V:
--1344K--failure in 1min - Vcoreload:1.248V - idle:1.256V(CPU-Z)
43x - 1.260V:
--1344K--failure in 6min - load:1.248V(1.256V)* - idle:1.256V
*_Vcore values in brackets mean that the voltage sometimes switches to that value. Ones that are in two brackets like this: ((1.375V)), mean that the voltage rarely switches to that value. Ones that are not in brackets mean that, it is the valid voltage most of the time or all of the time._
43x - 1.265V:
--1344K--BSOD 101
43x - 1.270V:
--1344K--32min pass/temps: 58-66-67-64/maxW:97W-105W/load:1.264V(1.256V) - idle:1.264V(1.272V)
--1792K--failure in 24 min.
*43x - 1.275V:
--1344K--33min pass/temps:60-68-69-66/maxW:111W-121W/load: 1.264V - idle: 1.272V
--1792K--47min pass/temps:60-68-68-66/maxW:92W-100W/load: 1.264V - idle: 1.272V*
^
^
44x - 1.275V:
--1344K--falure in 1min
44x - 1.280V:
--1344K--BSOD 101 in 1min
44x - 1.285V:
--1344K--failure in 1min/load:1.272V - idle:1.280V
44x - 1.290V:
--1344K--failure in 7min/load:1.280V - idle:1.288V
44x - 1.295V:
--1792K--failure in 1min/load:1.280V(1.288V) - idle:1.296V(1.288V)
44x - 1.300V:
--1792K--failure in 3min/load:1.288V(1.296V) - idle:1.296V
44x - 1.305V:
--1792K--41min pass/62-70-72-68/152W-166W/load:1.296V(1.288V) - idle:1.304V
--1344K--failure in 9min/load:1.296V - idle:1.304V
*44x - 1.310V:
--1344K--31min pass/62-70-71-67/92W-100W/load:1.296V(1.304V) - idle:1.304V((1.312V))
--1792K--31min pass/63-70-72-68/105W-113W/load:1.296V(1.304V) - idle:1.304V((1.312V))*
^
^
45x - 1.320V:
--1344K--failure in 1min/load1.304V)(1.312V) - idle:1.320V
45x - 1.330V:
--1344K--failure in 5min/load:1.320V - idle:1.328V
45x - 1.340V:
--1344K--31min pass/65-73-75-71/94W-102W/load:1.328V((1.336V)) - idle:1.336V((1.344V))
--1792K--BSOD 101 in more than 4min
*45x - 1.345V:
--1792K--31min pass/66-74-75-71/98W-105W/load:1.336V(1.328V) - idle:1.344V
--1344K--37min pass/65-74-75-72/94W-102W/load:1.336V(1.328V) - idle:1.344V((1.336V))*
^
^
46x - 1.365V:
Freeze on Windows startup screen
46x - 1.355V:
Freeze on Windows startup screen
46x - 1.375V:
Freeze on Windows startup screen
46x - 1.380V:
Freeze on Windows startup screen
46x - 1.385V:
Freeze on Windows startup screen
Quote from munaim1:"_CPU PLL Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones (46x+)) doesn't boot into windows_." So:
46x - 1.365V with internal PLL overvoltage enabled:
Freeze on Windows startup screen
46x - 1.385V with internal PLL overvoltage enabled:
--1344K--36min pass/69-78-78-75/166W-180W/load1.368V)(1.376V) - idle:1.384V
--1792K--31min pass/69-77-77-75/107W-116W/load1.368V)(1.376V) - idle:1.384V((1.376V))
Then I tried with less voltage to see if its possible:
46x - 1.375V with internal PLL overvoltage enabled:
--1344K--failure in 1min/load1.360V)(1.368V) - idle1.368V)(1.376V)
*46x - 1.380V with internal PLL overvoltage enabled:
--1344K--34min pass/69-78-77-76/106W-115W/load:1.368V - idle:1.376V
--1792K--34min pass/69-78-78-76/105W-113W/load:1.368V - idle:1.376V((1.384V))*
^
^
After being able to boot into windows by enabling internal PLL overvoltage at 46x, I decided to disable it and try other options one by one to see if any other thing also works:
46x - 1.380V internal PLL overvoltage disabled:
Freeze on windows startup again
46x - 1.380V internal PLL overvoltage disabled and DRAM downclocked from 1600mhz to 1333mhz:
Freeze on windows startup
46x - 1.380V internal PLL overvoltage disabled, DRAM back to 1600mhz and CPU spread spectrum disabled:
Freeze on windows startup
46x - 1.380V internal PLL overvoltage disabled, CPU spread spectrum enabled again and C3-C6 disabled:
Freeze on windows startup
46x - 1.380V internal PLL overvoltage disabled, C3-C6 back to AUTO and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.7V from AUTO:
Freeze on windows startup
Nothing worked but enabling internal PLL overvoltage. So C3-C6 back to AUTO and I enabled internal PLL overvoltage and continued overclcoking.
^
^
47x - 1.400V:
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 1min
47x - 1.405V:
--1792K--failure in 2min/load:1.392V((1.400V)) - idle:1.400V((1.408V))/79Cmax
47x - 1.410V:
--1792K--failure in 3min/load:1.400V(1.392V) - idle:1.408V/80Cmax
47x - 1.415V:
--1792K--failure in 10min/load:1.400V(1.408V) - idle1.408V)(1.416V)/79Cmax
47x - 1.420V:
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 1min/idle:1.416V
47x - 1.425V:
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 1min/idle:1.424V
47x - 1.430V:
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 6-7min/load1.416V)(1.424V) - idle:1.432V
Now this is getting nowhere. Gotta do something different. First I ran the longest(10min) test setting(47x-1.415V) above again to see what's gonna happen:
47x - 1.415V:
--1792K--BSOD 101 at 05:57/load:1.400V(1.408V) - idle1.408V)(1.416V)
Quote from munaim1 regarding people getting constant BSODs: "_My advice play around with the PLL voltage from 1.7v and you should be good. Note I've dropped the PLO to 1.55 and all is well, I recommend testing it from 1.4 and slowly go up, by small increments_."
-So I decided to give it a shot starting from a CPU PLL voltage of 1.4V(which was at Auto(1.8V)), with a constant multiplier and voltage setting of 47x - 1.415V, which yielded the best result above(10min):
47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.400V:
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 50seconds
47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.450V:
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 34sec
47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.500V:
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 55sec
47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.550V:
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 50sec
47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.600V:
Freeze on windows startup screen
47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.650V:
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 55sec
47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.700V:
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 39sec
47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.750V:
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 13sec
47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.800VThis is the setting that yielded the 10min run)
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 11sec(something's not right)
I set the CPU PLL voltage back to AUTO, which is also 1.800V:
47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to AUTO:
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 51sec(not lookin good)
^
^
After this, I felt the necessity to check my last stable setting at 46x:
46x - 1.380V:
--1792K--BSOD 101 in 40sec(what's going on?)
I then checked my stable setting at 45x:
45x - 1.345V:
--1792K--I stopped testing 16 minutes into the test because I wanted to disable internal PLL overvoltage and test again at the exact same condition of my last 45x stable:
*45x - 1.345V and internal PLL overvoltage disabled:
--1792K--31min pass/65-72-73-71/105W-114W/load1.336V)(1.328V) - idle:1.344V((1.336V))
--1344K--37min pass/64-72-73-70/116W-127W/load1.336V)(1.328V) - idle:1.344V*
Phewww...I was stable again at 45x.And I'm using my rig with this setting right now.
^
^
+As you can see, I wasn't able to stabilize my CPU at 4.7Ghz. I'm getting constant BSOD 101's and got no other BSOD's ever(like 124).
+While testing at 47x I refrained from testing further(more than 1.8V for CPU PLL voltage) because at the same setting that I did a 10min 1792K run, I wasn't able to get past even 1 minutes. Then when I couldn't restablize my CPU at 46x, I thougt I damaged it. But everything's fine for now at 45x.
*+What do you think guys of the reason for no stability at 47x?
+Do you see a damage to my CPU?
+BSOD 101 is usually regarded as increase Vcore. At 47x increasing vcore didn't pay off where it should have at 1.415V looking at my cpu's level of voltage hunger(0.035V=100mhz in this case).*
*+I know there are more things I can do before giving up, but as I said, it seemed logical to stop for now. What would be your advices in my case?
+I would also like to hear out munaim1's thoughts on the issue.
*
*+I'll be submitting my 12+hour submission to your club after I'm done.
+Thank you guys for the work you've done here. Really helped me out.*


----------



## Yodums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurzweil*
> 
> +As you can see, I wasn't able to stabilize my CPU at 4.7Ghz. I'm getting constant BSOD 101's and got no other BSOD's ever(like 124).
> +While testing at 47x I refrained from testing further(more than 1.8V for CPU PLL voltage) because at the same setting that I did a 10min 1792K run, I wasn't able to get past even 1 minutes. Then when I couldn't restablize my CPU at 46x, I thougt I damaged it. But everything's fine for now at 45x.
> *+What do you think guys of the reason for no stability at 47x?
> +Do you see a damage to my CPU?
> +BSOD 101 is usually regarded as increase Vcore. At 47x increasing vcore didn't pay off where it should have at 1.415V looking at my cpu's level of voltage hunger(0.035V=100mhz in this case).*
> *+I know there are more things I can do before giving up, but as I said, it seemed logical to stop for now. What would be your advices in my case?
> +I would also like to hear out munaim1's thoughts on the issue.
> *
> *+I'll be submitting my 12+hour submission to your club after I'm done.
> +Thank you guys for the work you've done here. Really helped me out.*


Your chip is like mine, voltage hungry. To answer your questions:

1. I personally would switch over from fixed voltage to an offset voltage. I have the same setup as you, and my system is very unstable with a fixed voltage. This would also mean disabling C3 and C6. I always use blend test to test my overclock. For other voltages, I would suggest setting PLL at 1.7v and VCCIO at 1.10v. I may even suggest bumping up your ram voltage to see if it has any impact on your stability as well.

2. No, I highly doubt your chip is damaged from BSODing.

3. What are your load temperatures?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtnilsen*
> 
> i never claimed it would be the real voltage everyone would need on their overclock, but i claimed it could give a HINT of what the volt might be.
> If you run your computer with 4500mhz at 1.4V i kinda feel bad for you... that means you got a really bad chip. I can say this because the values estimated with the model can be seen almost as mean voltages. Since the model is estimated from the observations from the first post, this means your cpu runs at a much higher voltage than most others. If you want to compare, i run 4.8ghz at 1.392.


Well okay, I admit I read it when I was too sleepy and didn't get all the text you wrote. How did you calculate that?
It is kinda bad chip, voltage hungry atleast, but it only peaks sometimes to 1.4V with offset.


----------



## youpekkad

Hey, do you think 65c on warmest core is too much for 24/7 use? I got this after playing BF3 for about an hour, running 2500k 4,[email protected],34v, maybe should try reseating my cooler/change termal paste? How much of a effect does good thermal paste have, as now I am using same paste that came with a cooler?


----------



## ARandomOWL

65C is safe. Changing thermal paste will make up a couple of degrees if any.


----------



## Smo

Well, my quest for 5.2GHz hasn't gone at all well so far









In topdog's system with a Gigabyte UD7 board he had the chip stable at 5.1GHz with the following settings;

vcore - 1.465v
VCCIO - 1.13v
PLL - 1.760

I can't even stabilise the thing at 5GHz with 1.48v. I'm constantly getting BSOD 124, regardless of which voltages I increase/decrease.

Fed up and going to bed!


----------



## KalashNK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Well that is just useless, it needs more/less when changing the multiplier not always the same ammount of voltage (atleast I think so).
> Like me "0.2429753 + 0.0002407 * 4500 = 1.326125" that voltage isn't far enough for stabilize my 4.5ghz and if its "PREDICTED" its too inaccurate when the actual needed voltage is somewhere 1.4V


I'm stable @ 4,5Ghz with 1,320v


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KalashNK*
> 
> I'm stable @ 4,5Ghz with 1,320v


...
I know that people can get it with that voltage or even less, I just have 'bad' chip.


----------



## Circlemage8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Well, my quest for 5.2GHz hasn't gone at all well so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In topdog's system with a Gigabyte UD7 board he had the chip stable at 5.1GHz with the following settings;
> vcore - 1.465v
> VCCIO - 1.13v
> PLL - 1.760
> I can't even stabilise the thing at 5GHz with 1.48v. I'm constantly getting BSOD 124, regardless of which voltages I increase/decrease.
> Fed up and going to bed!


What are your C states set to and have you tried a different PLL for your setup? I thought when you get 124 and vcore doesn't seem to help it was more likely to be C states or an either too high or too low PLL.


----------



## phungus420

Is there any way to tweak RAM if it's the cause of instability? I have some Patriot Viper Extreme 2133 Ehnahnced Latency Memory and it is causing cores to fail if I test with 90% of RAM being used. I ran Memtest on it, and no issues were found, but I'm pretty sure that it's the RAM that is messing with me for multiple reasons (early on crashes were having memory failures during the dump - like 90% of the time, not 25% of the time like the last Sand Bridge processor I was overclocking, the core failure rounding error greater then 0.4 and the oracle tells me this is usually due to memory, if I run prime95 or IBT using the default memory settings it runs fine but once I got to 90% of memory IBT fails instantly and Prime95 fails after a couple of minutes due to the core failure, and adjusting voltage does nothing to aliviate either problem).

I did a brief google search on this, but the oracle failed to deliver. Figured someone here could point me in the right direction what I should be tweaking and manner to do so in order to get this memory to stop failing. Obviously I have set the VDRAM to what the memory says it needs on the box, along with the timings to 9-11-9-27, as it says it wants. Should I just start tweaking those. This is pretty frustrating because I have plenty of give with temps and voltages, but increasing VCore does nothing, as the core failure I get in Prime95 still happens in a couple of minutes no matter what. I suppose I could just try to RMA this RAM, but it passes memtest with flying colors.... got this RAM because it was on Intel's XMP aproved list, but I've never had this issue with G-skill, think I'll be staying away from Patriot RAM in the future, but regardless I told a friend I'd have this machine overclocked and ready for them yesterday, which I would have, but this RAM is killing the process, and any help on how to fix it would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## samwiches

I've been playing with the new Samsung 30nm chips and I get lots of Prime errors and *3B* BSOD's when pushing the timings down. Raising VCCIO to 1.10v helped.

Or raise all your timings one notch above stock and see if it helps.


----------



## phungus420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I've been playing with the new Samsung 30nm chips and I get lots of Prime errors and *3B* BSOD's when pushing the timings down. Raising VCCIO to 1.10v helped.
> Or raise all your timings one notch above stock and see if it helps.


Yeah, read on here to increase VCCIO and there was a nice sweet spot for this CPU at 1.13750 anyway so went with that which helped some, but still fails.

I'll try bumping up the timings. Are there any specific changes one can make on the timings that help, or just bump them up incrementally and test in Prime95?


----------



## samwiches

I don't know what memory you've got but I'm not much help there anyway.


----------



## phungus420

Bumping up the timings 1 notch across the board seems to have worked, thanks.


----------



## samwiches

Well, see if any benches like your current setup more than the previously stable setup. It may not actually be a performance improvement.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circlemage8*
> 
> What are your C states set to and have you tried a different PLL for your setup? I thought when you get 124 and vcore doesn't seem to help it was more likely to be C states or an either too high or too low PLL.


I'm using offset voltage so I have C1 enabled and C3/C6 disabled.

As for PLL I've tried all the way from 1.4v (PC won't boot) to 1.8v and it didn't make a difference - it BSODs almost immediately after I start the torture test.


----------



## Kurzweil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yodums*
> 
> Your chip is like mine, voltage hungry. To answer your questions:
> 1. I personally would switch over from fixed voltage to an offset voltage. I have the same setup as you, and my system is very unstable with a fixed voltage. This would also mean disabling C3 and C6. I always use blend test to test my overclock. For other voltages, I would suggest setting PLL at 1.7v and VCCIO at 1.10v. I may even suggest bumping up your ram voltage to see if it has any impact on your stability as well.
> 2. No, I highly doubt your chip is damaged from BSODing.
> 3. What are your load temperatures?


Thank you.
All of my max temps for all four of the cores are written next to each multiplier.
I doubt that whether manual or offset mode is the reason behind my instability. But I noted your advice.
I was going to try more PLL and VCCIO voltages but, as I said, I was uncomfortable with the destabilization of my 47x-46x multis.
What else could BSOD 101 mean other than increase vcore?


----------



## Kurzweil

How do you guys list your rigs under your signature? Just couldn't do it.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurzweil*
> 
> How do you guys list your rigs under your signature? Just couldn't do it.


Click "Rigbuilder" in the top right corner of any page, then click "create rig" on the right-hand side. Then when you're done, go to your profile, edit your sig and select it from a "show stuff in my sig" dropdown.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phungus420*
> 
> Bumping up the timings 1 notch across the board seems to have worked, thanks.


Really need rig specs & current setting across the board but go manual not XMP mode leave timings on auto, set 1866 speed, use 1.1 vccio, retest as always it boils down to how strong the IMC of your proc is and it may not be able to handle the 2133 speed. 1866 is still on the high side and you will not notice a performance difference between the two speeds. 1600 seems to be a sweet spot for higher clocks say 4.9 to 5.2. GL


----------



## Sashimi

Forgive my randomness, I just feel like making a post to sulk a little...

Just had another hot day in Sydney temps reaching 28c. The weather here had gone haywired this year. The summer that just passed had temps averaging at 26c and an excessive amount of rainfall, and now it's Autumn and the temps doesn't even drop, if not, higher!!

I can't wait til winter. It's the best time for me to OC since my computer area doesn't have air-conditioning and is frankly quite stuffy. I mean, cute little mini shorts/skirts and tight singlets of the Summer is nice but it's really more thrilling to see 5300 Mhz on CPU-Z (Ok probably not 5300, but I'm convinced 5000 with HT off is NOT the highest this baby can do).

Edit: Did I mention the word "thrill"? RIP Michael Jackson. "Thriller" is a classic piece of art.


----------



## SuPaTeD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Summer is nice but it's really more thrilling to see 5300 Mhz on CPU-Z (Ok probably not 5300, but I'm convinced 5000 with HT off is NOT the highest this baby can do).
> Edit: Did I mention the word "thrill"? RIP Michael Jackson. "Thriller" is a classic piece of art.


Don't turn HT off on a 2600k or it becomes an overpriced 2500k. Leave it on. Hyperthreading doesnt bottleneck anymore, since the inclusion of AVX with SandyBridge CPU's'. It has quite the reverse effect. Some might say HT works now like it has always been meant to work.

HT on WILL require more volts for the chip to be stable. This in turn requiring more watts. Which when added together = overclockers nightmare (if you have poor cooling.)

Certain benchmarks will show that HT off is better. These benches are exactly that; benches. In multithreaded app and games, the 2600k will obliterate the 2500k. This also goes for things like compression, video conversion and much more.

2600k MUST HAVE HYPERTHREADING ON or its a 2500k.

Settle for a lower clock but have more performance, then if you want more. Get a better cooling soloution to keep the chip chilled.


----------



## Sashimi

Yeah I know. I plan to turn it back on n do a 5ghz run on that. I also plan to do a 5.1ghz run, with or without ht depends on temp n volts. I definitely won't have it constantly at 5.1 ghz setting though as I really am very happy with 5ghz for normal usage, and it's a nicely rounded number. Though the main point is, the environment isn't most suitable for doing extreme stress tests right now so I'm waiting for winter.


----------



## SuPaTeD

Running @ 4.8/4.9 with HT will be faster. I know the 5Ghz number is nice to say to friends. That however doesnt help your gaming.

I have some friends down under all with the same issue.


----------



## Sashimi

Yep. Basically, my ultimate goal for normal use is 5ghz HT on. Only going to do 5.1 will be purely for personal satisfaction, nothing more.


----------



## Sophath

Ran Prime95 for 18 hours already. Is it good enough for stability testing?


----------



## Kurzweil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Click "Rigbuilder" in the top right corner of any page, then click "create rig" on the right-hand side. Then when you're done, go to your profile, edit your sig and select it from a "show stuff in my sig" dropdown.


Thank you!


----------



## Smo

This overclock is really starting to bug me!

Can mine and topdog's systems be so different that I can't sustain the same overclock as him even with 0.5v extra?


----------



## plasticglock

There is so much great info in here. I have been enjoying reading this thread because of the data, experience, and the friendly attitudes of everyone here. Good show fellas!

I have been dabbling in overclocking my new machine. It is the first computer I have ever had that was built, not bought. It is also my first attempt at overclocking (a pc.) I have overclocked android phones but that's a little less complex. I am going to continue on, or maybe even start from scratch, using the guide here. Hopefully I can join the club!


----------



## ras

Here are my results. Many thanks to munaim1 for the overclocking guide and for managing this great thread. The short custom FFT runs were a godsend as far as expediting the process. As you'll see in my BIOS template in my next post, my vcore as set in the BIOS is 1.400. If anyone is curious, 1.390 resulted in a failed worker after a few hours in custom blend. In fact, pretty much all I seem to get on unstable settings when I try the 48x and 50x multipliers is a failed worker - no BSOD. I guess the vcore must just not be far enough off to result in a BSOD.

After taking the screenshots of my BIOS I guess I overlooked enabling C1E - it was left on Auto. I'm not sure if this had any effect on stability. Either way, I'll probably be pursuing a stable offset voltage now. From my understanding, aside from changing to the appropriate offset in BIOS, I just change C3 and C6 to disabled and I should be as stable as manual voltage but with the power saving features enabled? I'll run another custom blend anyway. With Ultra high LLC I hit 1.424v sometimes, I guess I use that number for setting the offset, then? It fluctuates between 1.408, 1.416, and 1.424 on manual, but that seems standard. I haven't read all too much into offset but I did read munaim1 talking about dropping his LLC to High for offset - is this just something I should try if Ultra high fails blend, or is there some specific indication of when to use it?

Anyway, hope this helps someone. Two screenshots included since my resolution is somewhat pitiful and I thought you might want to see the Mainboard tab of CPU-Z.


----------



## ras

Here is my BIOS template. A lot of auto settings, but hope it helps anyway.


----------



## Smo

Nice job dude! Wish I was having as much luck this time around!


----------



## archzilla

Here's what I came up with. Thanks to munaim1 for all the info in this thread, this is my first experience with overclocking and I'm happy I didn't burn my house down.

Forgot to open another cpuz for the motherboard screenshot, using an ASUS P8Z68-V PRO GEN3.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras*
> 
> Here are my results. Many thanks to munaim1 for the overclocking guide and for managing this great thread. The short custom FFT runs were a godsend as far as expediting the process. As you'll see in my BIOS template in my next post, my vcore as set in the BIOS is 1.400. If anyone is curious, 1.390 resulted in a failed worker after a few hours in custom blend. In fact, pretty much all I seem to get on unstable settings when I try the 48x and 50x multipliers is a failed worker - no BSOD. I guess the vcore must just not be far enough off to result in a BSOD.
> After taking the screenshots of my BIOS I guess I overlooked enabling C1E - it was left on Auto. I'm not sure if this had any effect on stability. Either way, I'll probably be pursuing a stable offset voltage now. From my understanding, aside from changing to the appropriate offset in BIOS, I just change C3 and C6 to disabled and I should be as stable as manual voltage but with the power saving features enabled? I'll run another custom blend anyway. With Ultra high LLC I hit 1.424v sometimes, I guess I use that number for setting the offset, then? It fluctuates between 1.408, 1.416, and 1.424 on manual, but that seems standard. I haven't read all too much into offset but I did read munaim1 talking about dropping his LLC to High for offset - is this just something I should try if Ultra high fails blend, or is there some specific indication of when to use it?
> Anyway, hope this helps someone. Two screenshots included since my resolution is somewhat pitiful and I thought you might want to see the Mainboard tab of CPU-Z.


Looks good. Now turn hyper threading on.


----------



## ras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Looks good. Now turn hyper threading on.


Haha, I would but it's strictly a gaming machine so there's no need for the extra temps. Not sure if HT affects the need for more vcore but it's about as high as I'm comfortable with - that and the temperatures.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ras*
> 
> Haha, I would but it's strictly a gaming machine so there's no need for the extra temps. Not sure if HT affects the need for more vcore but it's about as high as I'm comfortable with - that and the temperatures.


Well HT off would effectively downgrade an I7 to an I5, it's the truth, but it's arbitrary since you've already bought your system and you can do whatever you want with it. Besides you are completely right. HT on or off will not have significant effect on games. Always taking some from one game and giving some for another.

From my (unverified) observation there are more bum 2500k chips out there than bum 2700k chips, so chances are you might get a crappy I5 should you went for it.

Edit: gramma and spelling correction...stupid fat fingers typing on a tiny android phone......


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey guys is my 4.5GHz with 1.32 vcore and 69 degrees load a good clock?


----------



## chang87

Hi Guys,

I need help w/ getting my 4.3Ghz OC stable. It seems that when I run the "Custom 1792" test in Prime95, my worker 3 bails out on me.

Current BIOS and CPU-Z Screenshots are attached below while running the "Custom 1792" test in Prime95.









So, do I need to change anything to make it stable? Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Note:

I cant go past 4.3Ghz and I dont know why. Windows wont boot.

TIA


----------



## Smo

Can you boot at 43x without PLL overvoltage?


----------



## chang87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Can you boot at 43x without PLL overvoltage?


ohhh... that was the wrong screenshot I posted there... (check screenshot again)

yes, the PLL overvoltage has already been disabled... sorry for that...

and yes, I can boot w/ it disabled...


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> ohhh... that was the wrong screenshot I posted there... (check screenshot again)
> yes, the PLL overvoltage has already been disabled... sorry for that...
> and yes, I can boot w/ it disabled...


Interesting! So with PLL overvoltage enabled, you can't boot at 44x?


----------



## chang87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Interesting! So with PLL overvoltage enabled, you can't boot at 44x?


tell me about it...







i really dont know whats wrong why I cant boot @ 4.4Ghz...

already did a lot of stuff but same thing... still stuck @ 4.3Ghz...

I even put voltages around 1.5v but still wont boot! tsk!


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> tell me about it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really dont know whats wrong why I cant boot @ 4.4Ghz...
> already did a lot of stuff but same thing... still stuck @ 4.3Ghz...
> I even put voltages around 1.5v but still wont boot! tsk!


Some chips suffer from a multiplier wall (ie, won't boot at 45 & 46, but will boot at 47). Have you tried this?

I'm also trying to think which setting on your board is the VRM Frequency. Most stable SB overclocks have this set at 350. I'm assuming on your board it's the 'Core Current Limit'.


----------



## chang87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Some chips suffer from a multiplier wall (ie, won't boot at 45 & 46, but will boot at 47). Have you tried this?
> I'm also trying to think which setting on your board is the VRM Frequency. Most stable SB overclocks have this set at 350. I'm assuming on your board it's the 'Core Current Limit'.


A multiplier wall? Havent heard of that 'til now. Only ratios ive tried is 44 and 45.

But imma try 46 and 47 later though once im back home. Im in the office ryt now.

And most likely the VRM frequency might be the Core Current Limit on AsRock mobos but its max is 300.


----------



## Sashimi

@chang87

By windows won't boot, did you manage to at least get pass the ram count? Or did you mean nothing is displaying on the screen when you press the power button?

Maybe the chip is just extremely power hungry. I've had a 2500k much similar to yours which required a whooping 1.38v to stabilise at 4.3x. At 4.4x, I can't even get into windows at anything below 1.36v. It just wouldn't pass the windows splash screen.


----------



## chang87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> @chang87
> By windows won't boot, did you manage to at least get pass the ram count? Or did you mean nothing is displaying on the screen when you press the power button?
> Maybe the chip is just extremely power hungry. I've had a 2500k much similar to yours which required a whooping 1.38v to stabilise at 4.3x. At 4.4x, I can't even get into windows at anything below 1.36v. It just wouldn't pass the windows splash screen.


What I meant was, it goes to the windows splash screen but after a second ot two, it locks up. And I need to do a hard reset for the pc to turn off and boot up again.

Well, I might beleive that this chip is definitely power hungry. Tsk!









Seems ive hit a multiplier wall? Not sure though. *sigh*


----------



## SuPaTeD

Hi guys.

HT is a must for i7 chips. Don't merely go for clocks. CPU's aren't in that fashion trend and haven't been for some time, or we would be seeing 5ghz chips sold on market by now. Having your clock 300-400mhz slower but having HT on will provide you higher framerates in things like Battlefield 3 and other games which appropriately use multithreading. In games which only use single core, the higher clock would be an advantage (older games only really now.) However your Intel chip should not struggle at all over 4Ghz.

I also advise people unless its for benching, to leave the low power states and throttling on. Even more so if its for daily use. If your overclock is stable it should be able to boost itself at the times needed, and without crashing. To me this is stable. This means that if you run a 1.4.-1.5v+ vcore, your chip will actually get a break from the volts/watts coming through. This dramatically extends the life of your CPU. After paying £200 for a chip this is what you want. IT WILL STILL PERFORM THE SAME AT THE TOP END.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> What I meant was, it goes to the windows splash screen but after a second ot two, it locks up. And I need to do a hard reset for the pc to turn off and boot up again.
> Well, I might beleive that this chip is definitely power hungry. Tsk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems ive hit a multiplier wall? Not sure though. *sigh*


You can bump the voltage to 1.4 just to see if it improves. If yes then you've definite got one hell of a voltage gobbling chip.

A positive note though, you will not likely to utilise the full power of 4.3 ghz on daily use anyway. Gaming for instance, your gpu is likely to be the limiting factor. Even when you do things like file transfer, it's almost always the hard disk rpm that's bottlenecking the speed.


----------



## chang87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> You can bump the voltage to 1.4 just to see if it improves. If yes then you've definite got one hell of a voltage gobbling chip.
> A positive note though, you will not likely to utilise the full power of 4.3 ghz on daily use anyway. Gaming for instance, your gpu is likely to be the limiting factor. Even when you do things like file transfer, it's almost always the hard disk rpm that's bottlenecking the speed.


Already tried the 1.4v setting before. and guess what? NO LUCK! Damn!









But imma try it again sometimes. Im about to throw in the towel w/ my OC and might as well stick w/ 4.3Ghz.

Well, you have a point there w/ the cpu utilization thingy. +1 for that!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> Already tried the 1.4v setting before. and guess what? NO LUCK! Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But imma try it again sometimes. Im about to throw in the towel w/ my OC and might as well stick w/ 4.3Ghz.
> Well, you have a point there w/ the cpu utilization thingy. +1 for that!


Lol thanks mate n good luck. If upping it to 1.4 n you still can't get pass the windows load screenthen maybe I was wrong about the chip being power hungry. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> I'm also trying to think which setting on your board is the VRM Frequency. Most stable SB overclocks have this set at 350. I'm assuming on your board it's the 'Core Current Limit'.


VRM switching frequency and core current limit are certainly not the same thing.

VRM switching frequency is the frequency (in kHz) at which the MOSFETs in the VRMs switch at. 250/300kHz is about the minimum for any board. A lot of boards will not have the option to alter this. A higher frequency will increase the transient response of the VRMs meaning that vcore will have lower ripple under load.

Core current limit sets the maximum amount of current that the board will supply to the chip. Above this limit, the board will throttle the CPU or otherwise do something (such as stop supplying vcore) in order to protect the VRM circuitry from damage. The current will normally be under 100A at full load unless you are running prime95 above 5GHz on 8 threads or something similar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> And most likely the VRM frequency might be the Core Current Limit on AsRock mobos but its max is 300.


Please read above. Setting the current limit to around 130A will not limit your overclock but will mean that your board should protect itself if vcore was to be shorted to ground.


----------



## chang87

@sashimi

Btw, can you name some everyday applications that utilizes the 4.3Ghz speed? Any idea?

Like what games and etc utilizes it? Cuz what I usually do on my pc is merely gaming, and light load stuff like browsing, etc...


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I need help w/ getting my 4.3Ghz OC stable. It seems that when I run the "Custom 1792" test in Prime95, my worker 3 bails out on me.
> Current BIOS and CPU-Z Screenshots are attached below while running the "Custom 1792" test in Prime95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, do I need to change anything to make it stable? Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> Note:
> I cant go past 4.3Ghz and I dont know why. Windows wont boot.
> TIA


Change:

*Additional Turbo Voltage* to 0.004 V

*CPU load line calibration* to lvl 2 (this is in my opinion ur problem)

Also set Vcore to - 0.020 V and try to boot to 4.5 ghz with PLL overvoltage disabled.

U should manage to boot... from there u can try to go lower on Vcore...


----------



## ras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> From my (unverified) observation there are more bum 2500k chips out there than bum 2700k chips, so chances are you might get a crappy I5 should you went for it.


Yeah, exactly. I read from various places that the 2700K is a binned 2600K, which may or may not be the case. It's all luck of the draw anyway and some of the 2500Ks in the spreadsheet blow the 2700Ks out of the water as far as overclocking potential, but the spreadsheet is a small sample size and you never know how much less vcore every chip on there could have gotten away with. Plus, everyone's cooling situation is different. In any case, the 2MB extra cache probably doesn't hurt and if I ever feel the need to enable HT then the option is always there.


----------



## chang87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> Change:
> *Additional Turbo Voltage* to 0.004 V
> *CPU load line calibration* to lvl 2 (this is in my opinion ur problem)
> Also set Vcore to - 0.020 V and try to boot to 4.5 ghz with PLL overvoltage disabled.
> U should manage to boot... from there u can try to go lower on Vcore...


I will try these settings later when I get home. thx for the help


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> VRM switching frequency and core current limit are certainly not the same thing.
> VRM switching frequency is the frequency (in kHz) at which the MOSFETs in the VRMs switch at. 250/300kHz is about the minimum for any board. A lot of boards will not have the option to alter this. A higher frequency will increase the transient response of the VRMs meaning that vcore will have lower ripple under load.
> Core current limit sets the maximum amount of current that the board will supply to the chip. Above this limit, the board will throttle the CPU or otherwise do something (such as stop supplying vcore) in order to protect the VRM circuitry from damage. The current will normally be under 100A at full load unless you are running prime95 above 5GHz on 8 threads or something similar.
> Please read above. Setting the current limit to around 130A will not limit your overclock but will mean that your board should protect itself if vcore was to be shorted to ground.


Cheers for clearing that up dude!

After work today I'll make another post about my attempt at overclocking my 2600k and that damned 124 BSOD.


----------



## Kurzweil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> _*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *The Sandy STABLE Club*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> *The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_
> *Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*
> *Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We currently have just over 360 members and we are looking for MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!
> And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*


munaim1,
Rookie calling for help here.








I'll post my story once more after this message. Please check it out(all of you guys).
There's a lot of valuable information(and effort) in it that leads to some fundamental questions, I think. Like:
1-*What does it tell us about a chip, that woud not boot into windows without enabling the internal PLL overvoltage?*
2-As far as I've seen, BSOD 124 is a very common problem of sandy overclockers. *But what about constant BSOD 101's as seen in my experience? What could it be other than "increase Vcore"?*
3-*What does it mean if you loose your stability at a certain multiplier, like 46x in my case? Or if you can't reach your last tested treshold, in my case 10min at 47x, then 11sec with the same settings at 47x?*

I'm refraining from testing again. I'm stuck at 45x right now.
I'm seeing the potential to go further with my chip, but:
*Somebody encourage me to go on.*


----------



## Kurzweil

Here I go again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurzweil*
> 
> Here I go:
> MyRig:
> -2500K
> -P8Z68-V(bios:0706)
> -Corsair Vengeance 2x4gb 1600mhz
> -Sapphire HD6870 1Gb
> -Corsair TX850
> -Xigmatek Gaia CPU cooler
> -HAF 912 Plus with one 20cm front and one 12cm rear fan only.
> After a comprehensive research, I decided to start overclocking with munaim1's "quick little sandy guide" here: http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2200_50#post_14466483
> *I want to thank munaim1 for the work he has done.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I installed a windows 7 Ultimate 64bit os on a usb external hard drive and used it for overclocking only, to avoid possible risks with O.C.'ing. Then I set my bios according to the above guide:
> -F5 stock values, I saved this as a profile.
> -Dram to XMP(stock). I actually set it to manual and set the voltage, timings and speed of the ram manually to tested factory settings, whic is 1.5V, 1600mhz and 9-9-9-24 CR2.
> -LLC set to Ultra High(I was planning on shifting to High after finding my top Vcore and switching to Offset mode)
> -Vcore manually set to 1.25V
> -C1E, Speedstep enabled
> -C3, C6 on auto
> -CPU spread spectrum enabled(I checked while testing, it doesn't distrupt the BCLK. Range is: 99.98mhz-99.99mhz-100.00mhz-100.01mhz-100.02mhz)
> -CPU Current Capability: 140%
> -Phase and Duty Control: Extreme
> -EPU power saving disabled
> -VRM frequency: 350
> -Every other thing is set to F5 stock settings of the mo-bo.
> Depending on what Asus' overclock tuner showed me, I decided to set the multiplier to 42x instead of 45x at 1,25V as recommended, and started to test with quick prime95, custom, time for each FFT:1min, 1344K and 1792K with 6600mb's of ram(which is more than 90% of my available ram while testing) So:
> *42x - 1.250V:
> --1344K--30min pass.
> --1792K--40min pass/max temps(real temp): 52-59-58-57/maxW:CPU IA cores:80W-CPU Package:86W(Aida 64)*
> ^
> ^
> 43x - 1.250V:
> --1344K--failure in 2min
> 43x - 1.255V:
> --1344K--failure in 1min - Vcoreload:1.248V - idle:1.256V(CPU-Z)
> 43x - 1.260V:
> --1344K--failure in 6min - load:1.248V(1.256V)* - idle:1.256V
> *_Vcore values in brackets mean that the voltage sometimes switches to that value. Ones that are in two brackets like this: ((1.375V)), mean that the voltage rarely switches to that value. Ones that are not in brackets mean that, it is the valid voltage most of the time or all of the time._
> 43x - 1.265V:
> --1344K--BSOD 101
> 43x - 1.270V:
> --1344K--32min pass/temps: 58-66-67-64/maxW:97W-105W/load:1.264V(1.256V) - idle:1.264V(1.272V)
> --1792K--failure in 24 min.
> *43x - 1.275V:
> --1344K--33min pass/temps:60-68-69-66/maxW:111W-121W/load: 1.264V - idle: 1.272V
> --1792K--47min pass/temps:60-68-68-66/maxW:92W-100W/load: 1.264V - idle: 1.272V*
> ^
> ^
> 44x - 1.275V:
> --1344K--falure in 1min
> 44x - 1.280V:
> --1344K--BSOD 101 in 1min
> 44x - 1.285V:
> --1344K--failure in 1min/load:1.272V - idle:1.280V
> 44x - 1.290V:
> --1344K--failure in 7min/load:1.280V - idle:1.288V
> 44x - 1.295V:
> --1792K--failure in 1min/load:1.280V(1.288V) - idle:1.296V(1.288V)
> 44x - 1.300V:
> --1792K--failure in 3min/load:1.288V(1.296V) - idle:1.296V
> 44x - 1.305V:
> --1792K--41min pass/62-70-72-68/152W-166W/load:1.296V(1.288V) - idle:1.304V
> --1344K--failure in 9min/load:1.296V - idle:1.304V
> *44x - 1.310V:
> --1344K--31min pass/62-70-71-67/92W-100W/load:1.296V(1.304V) - idle:1.304V((1.312V))
> --1792K--31min pass/63-70-72-68/105W-113W/load:1.296V(1.304V) - idle:1.304V((1.312V))*
> ^
> ^
> 45x - 1.320V:
> --1344K--failure in 1min/load1.304V)(1.312V) - idle:1.320V
> 45x - 1.330V:
> --1344K--failure in 5min/load:1.320V - idle:1.328V
> 45x - 1.340V:
> --1344K--31min pass/65-73-75-71/94W-102W/load:1.328V((1.336V)) - idle:1.336V((1.344V))
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in more than 4min
> *45x - 1.345V:
> --1792K--31min pass/66-74-75-71/98W-105W/load:1.336V(1.328V) - idle:1.344V
> --1344K--37min pass/65-74-75-72/94W-102W/load:1.336V(1.328V) - idle:1.344V((1.336V))*
> ^
> ^
> 46x - 1.365V:
> Freeze on Windows startup screen
> 46x - 1.355V:
> Freeze on Windows startup screen
> 46x - 1.375V:
> Freeze on Windows startup screen
> 46x - 1.380V:
> Freeze on Windows startup screen
> 46x - 1.385V:
> Freeze on Windows startup screen
> Quote from munaim1:"_CPU PLL Overvoltage is only needed when a particular multi (usually the high ones (46x+)) doesn't boot into windows_." So:
> 46x - 1.365V with internal PLL overvoltage enabled:
> Freeze on Windows startup screen
> 46x - 1.385V with internal PLL overvoltage enabled:
> --1344K--36min pass/69-78-78-75/166W-180W/load1.368V)(1.376V) - idle:1.384V
> --1792K--31min pass/69-77-77-75/107W-116W/load1.368V)(1.376V) - idle:1.384V((1.376V))
> Then I tried with less voltage to see if its possible:
> 46x - 1.375V with internal PLL overvoltage enabled:
> --1344K--failure in 1min/load1.360V)(1.368V) - idle1.368V)(1.376V)
> *46x - 1.380V with internal PLL overvoltage enabled:
> --1344K--34min pass/69-78-77-76/106W-115W/load:1.368V - idle:1.376V
> --1792K--34min pass/69-78-78-76/105W-113W/load:1.368V - idle:1.376V((1.384V))*
> ^
> ^
> After being able to boot into windows by enabling internal PLL overvoltage at 46x, I decided to disable it and try other options one by one to see if any other thing also works:
> 46x - 1.380V internal PLL overvoltage disabled:
> Freeze on windows startup again
> 46x - 1.380V internal PLL overvoltage disabled and DRAM downclocked from 1600mhz to 1333mhz:
> Freeze on windows startup
> 46x - 1.380V internal PLL overvoltage disabled, DRAM back to 1600mhz and CPU spread spectrum disabled:
> Freeze on windows startup
> 46x - 1.380V internal PLL overvoltage disabled, CPU spread spectrum enabled again and C3-C6 disabled:
> Freeze on windows startup
> 46x - 1.380V internal PLL overvoltage disabled, C3-C6 back to AUTO and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.7V from AUTO:
> Freeze on windows startup
> Nothing worked but enabling internal PLL overvoltage. So C3-C6 back to AUTO and I enabled internal PLL overvoltage and continued overclcoking.
> ^
> ^
> 47x - 1.400V:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 1min
> 47x - 1.405V:
> --1792K--failure in 2min/load:1.392V((1.400V)) - idle:1.400V((1.408V))/79Cmax
> 47x - 1.410V:
> --1792K--failure in 3min/load:1.400V(1.392V) - idle:1.408V/80Cmax
> 47x - 1.415V:
> --1792K--failure in 10min/load:1.400V(1.408V) - idle1.408V)(1.416V)/79Cmax
> 47x - 1.420V:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 1min/idle:1.416V
> 47x - 1.425V:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 1min/idle:1.424V
> 47x - 1.430V:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 6-7min/load1.416V)(1.424V) - idle:1.432V
> Now this is getting nowhere. Gotta do something different. First I ran the longest(10min) test setting(47x-1.415V) above again to see what's gonna happen:
> 47x - 1.415V:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 at 05:57/load:1.400V(1.408V) - idle1.408V)(1.416V)
> Quote from munaim1 regarding people getting constant BSODs: "_My advice play around with the PLL voltage from 1.7v and you should be good. Note I've dropped the PLO to 1.55 and all is well, I recommend testing it from 1.4 and slowly go up, by small increments_."
> -So I decided to give it a shot starting from a CPU PLL voltage of 1.4V(which was at Auto(1.8V)), with a constant multiplier and voltage setting of 47x - 1.415V, which yielded the best result above(10min):
> 47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.400V:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 50seconds
> 47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.450V:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 34sec
> 47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.500V:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 55sec
> 47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.550V:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 50sec
> 47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.600V:
> Freeze on windows startup screen
> 47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.650V:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 55sec
> 47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.700V:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 39sec
> 47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.750V:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 13sec
> 47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to 1.800VThis is the setting that yielded the 10min run)
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 11sec(something's not right)
> I set the CPU PLL voltage back to AUTO, which is also 1.800V:
> 47x - 1.415V and CPU PLL voltage set to AUTO:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 51sec(not lookin good)
> ^
> ^
> After this, I felt the necessity to check my last stable setting at 46x:
> 46x - 1.380V:
> --1792K--BSOD 101 in 40sec(what's going on?)
> I then checked my stable setting at 45x:
> 45x - 1.345V:
> --1792K--I stopped testing 16 minutes into the test because I wanted to disable internal PLL overvoltage and test again at the exact same condition of my last 45x stable:
> *45x - 1.345V and internal PLL overvoltage disabled:
> --1792K--31min pass/65-72-73-71/105W-114W/load1.336V)(1.328V) - idle:1.344V((1.336V))
> --1344K--37min pass/64-72-73-70/116W-127W/load1.336V)(1.328V) - idle:1.344V*
> Phewww...I was stable again at 45x.And I'm using my rig with this setting right now.
> ^
> ^
> +As you can see, I wasn't able to stabilize my CPU at 4.7Ghz. I'm getting constant BSOD 101's and got no other BSOD's ever(like 124).
> +While testing at 47x I refrained from testing further(more than 1.8V for CPU PLL voltage) because at the same setting that I did a 10min 1792K run, I wasn't able to get past even 1 minutes. Then when I couldn't restablize my CPU at 46x, I thougt I damaged it. But everything's fine for now at 45x.
> *+What do you think guys of the reason for no stability at 47x?
> +Do you see a damage to my CPU?
> +BSOD 101 is usually regarded as increase Vcore. At 47x increasing vcore didn't pay off where it should have at 1.415V looking at my cpu's level of voltage hunger(0.035V=100mhz in this case).*
> *+I know there are more things I can do before giving up, but as I said, it seemed logical to stop for now. What would be your advices in my case?
> +I would also like to hear out munaim1's thoughts on the issue.
> *
> *+I'll be submitting my 12+hour submission to your club after I'm done.
> +Thank you guys for the work you've done here. Really helped me out.*


----------



## pc-illiterate

anyone try stressing with the new prime95 ? v27.4


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Heading into My 3RD HR of testing 4.5GHZ @1.386 Volts


----------



## LLC101

So far i'm keeping my i7-2700k stable @ 4.8GHz with a Vcore of 1.350v (Multi Step Load Liner Level 5) Gigabyte Z68-UD4-B3 Mobo
Ambient room temps are around 14-19'c
Idle temps are currently changing between 30-36'c
100% load for around 15-20mins with the burn test is around 68-73'c
100% load on burn test for 1 hour peaks at 76'c

Sorry if I missed anything, not got the screen shots, had to write them down.


----------



## Xignon

Hi everybody.

I'm new to both overclocking and overclock.net, which by the way is a great website.









I have the i5-2500K CPU, and for the past couple of days I've experimented with overclocking it. I wanted it to be stable at 4.5Ghz, and I've just finished a 12hr Prime95 without any failures.

I don't want to push my CPU too far, because I would like it to last for several years.

I used 'offset mode' to set my voltage, and during the stress testing the vcore fluctuated between 1.336V, 1.344V and 1.352V (only briefly at 1.352V).

Here is a screenshot for verification:

4.5Ghz stable.png 450k .png file




Imgur link here.

I hope this qualifies for the Sandy Stable Club, and all feedback is of course much appreciated.


----------



## pc-illiterate

new p95 v27.4
took 14 hrs to run 10 minute fft's
also new bios 2302 working good for me this time.
lowered pll to 1.6v
dropped my offset from +0.020 down to +0.005 BUT new p95 still reads same load voltage.
im gunna try some more lowering n tweaking.
90% available ram usage. first submission in january was +0.015 offset and 1600 used ram



***edit***
im also seeing that p95 v27.4 heats up more than ibt does. now this is strange


----------



## ras

My first offset run went smoothly, much to my surprise. My offset came out to be +0.0629, but as you can only do 0.005 increments, I went with +0.065 in the BIOS. For offset I changed C1E from Auto to Enabled, C3 and C6 from Auto to Disabled, and LLC from Ultra high to High. Offset on High makes it so my voltage fluctuations are 1.400, 1.408, and 1.416 versus the 1.408, 1.416, and 1.424 of manual with Ultra high. I have not seen my idle voltage drop below 1.072, so I believe I should be in the clear from idle BSODs. Or, at least I hope so. Anyway, I'm very pleased to have achieved offset stability in the few days I have been tinkering with settings, and I couldn't have done it without munaim1's help, so thank you again.


----------



## Smo

Just passed large FFTs (1792) 4.8GHz with HT on @ 1.41v using 6GB RAM. Going to try 1344's...

It's annoying that topdog stabilised it at 5.1GHz with just 1.45v - I'd settle for 5GHz at around the same voltage. If she manages to pass the small FFTs I'll up the multiplier and see what's what.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Topdog was using phase change AFAIK. It's hardly a fair comparison.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Topdog was using phase change AFAIK. It's hardly a fair comparison.


Yes he was - so the cooler the chip is, the less voltage it needs?


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Yes he was - so the cooler the chip is, the less voltage it needs?


Generally, yes.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Generally, yes.


Interesting - thanks for that! ALl the more reason to get my act in gear and fully watercool my PC









Good news is the 1792s and 1344s both passed 4.8GHz at 1.41v so fingers crossed I can still manage 5.0GHz below 1.5v.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Interesting - thanks for that! ALl the more reason to get my act in gear and fully watercool my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is the 1792s and 1344s both passed 4.8GHz at 1.41v so fingers crossed I can still manage 5.0GHz below 1.5v.


The temperature difference you will see by watercooling will not be substantial enough for you to see an increased clock given the same voltage. It will, however, mean that you will be able to use more voltage because the chip will be cooler thus you will see a higher overclock in the end.


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> The temperature difference you will see by watercooling will not be substantial enough for you to see an increased clock given the same voltage. It will, however, mean that you will be able to use more voltage because the chip will be cooler thus you will see a higher overclock in the end.


Agreed you probably wont notice much difference until you get into subzero temperatures. You are lucky though i my chip is stable 99.9% of time @1.4v i always get random bluescreens every few days when folding . 124s


----------



## hetsaq

duhlete


----------



## speedy2721

Here is mine at 4.8Ghz running for over 18 hours.


----------



## Circlemage8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Yes he was - so the cooler the chip is, the less voltage it needs?


To expand on that. Materials have a resistance curve which generally increases with heat. Higher temperatures then lead to higher resistance which leads to more power needed for the same task. Though it shouldn't be too severe.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> Change:
> *Additional Turbo Voltage* to 0.004 V
> *CPU load line calibration* to lvl 2 (this is in my opinion ur problem)
> Also set Vcore to - 0.020 V and try to boot to 4.5 ghz with PLL overvoltage disabled.
> U should manage to boot... from there u can try to go lower on Vcore...
> 
> 
> 
> I will try these settings later when I get home. thx for the help
Click to expand...

And/or start lowering PLL voltage if you haven't already.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Interesting - thanks for that! ALl the more reason to get my act in gear and fully watercool my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is the 1792s and 1344s both passed 4.8GHz at 1.41v so fingers crossed I can still manage 5.0GHz below 1.5v.


5ghz is a big jump voltage and temp wise. I was stable at 4.8ghz @ 1.4v high temp of 70C during 12hr prime run. took me 1.496v to get to 5ghz, high temp of 80C during 12hr prime run. But I lowered my PLL from 1.65v for 4.8 to 1.55 for 5ghz. Good luck!


----------



## darqen27

I have the same board and i5 as you, can you give me your bios settings for the 5.0 and 5.1 setups please?


----------



## chang87

update:

I think I already found my sweetspot using these settings. Screenshots attached below.



















I admit, my chip is really a voltage gobbler. But its ok. Im satisfied w/ my 4.3Ghz though. Im just gonna throw in the towel w/ the 4.4Ghz-4.5Ghz.


----------



## samwiches

You should try a low PLL voltage. I hit a wall at 4900 for awhile, then tested PLL from 1.55 up---1.70ish got it to 5100.

And now the 4900 setup can run with a tiny bit less vcore too.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey i wanted to ask you guys is this idle voltage good bad or just plain stupid?


----------



## chang87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey i wanted to ask you guys is this idle voltage good bad or just plain stupid?


well it seems normal...


----------



## IJAHman

Hi! this is my first post here. Just wanna ask something about "Stability"
Can you say that your PC is stable when you run this app without errors :
Prime95 -Blend - 1 hr
OCCT - Large - 1 hr
IBT - maximun - 15 pass
OCCT - CPU:Linpack with 90% or ram use for an hour without an error.

BUT... got a early System Freeze when I run LINX with ALL selected in the option for RAM.

Highest recorded temp is at 91c in IBT (I ran it midday around 12nn to 1pm, too hot here in our house, no aircondition. And I think ambient temp really affect my core temps)

I need your opinion guys, (specially experienced OCers)
Thnks in advance


----------



## pc-illiterate

1 hour is nowhere near long enough for p95. you should run for 14 hours at 10 minute tests for the new 27.4 version. 12 hours of 10 minute tests for the old 26.6 version
15x on ibt, most run 50x. i hate ibt except for a quick stabilty 'check' , too much heat for me.


----------



## mm67

Break in run for Boinc rig


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Hi! this is my first post here. Just wanna ask something about "Stability"
> Can you say that your PC is stable when you run this app without errors :
> Prime95 -Blend - 1 hr
> OCCT - Large - 1 hr
> IBT - maximun - 15 pass
> OCCT - CPU:Linpack with 90% or ram use for an hour without an error.


Welcome.

IMHO, no, it's not enough for testing long term stability...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> BUT... got a early System Freeze when I run LINX with ALL selected in the option for RAM.
> Highest recorded temp is at 91c in IBT (I ran it midday around 12nn to 1pm, too hot here in our house, no aircondition. And I think ambient temp really affect my core temps)


What's your ambient temp, frequency and (most important) Vcore?


----------



## darqen27

Hello everyone, rather new to overclocking here, Been able to get my I5-2500k/ASuS P8Z68-V Gen3 and DDR3 Gskills Sniper(2133) up to 4.7 and according to prime95 and IBT I'm completely stable with

4.7GHZ
Vcore = 1.39
PLL = 1.65
VCCIO = 1.1
VRM = 350
LLC = Ultra High
Phase & Duty = Extreme
DDR Volt = 1.65
PCH = Auto
Spread Spectrum = Enabled
PLL Overvolt = Enabled

Question is, why cant i seem to get higher then this

I tried 5.0ghz with 1.475 Vcore and 1.7 PLL but i still keep getting 101 errors while trying to stress test with IBT, had to quit though, the temps hit 90C and I dont wanna push the vcore any higher...

Current cooling system is a Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018

At 4.7 my peak temps are around 75C under high stress test, never over 66C under normal gaming operations


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

4.7ghz is where I am going to leave it at and now I am just dropping the voltage until I find the lowest I can go for 4.7..waiting 18-20 hours per shot (god is it boring lol). I know this chip has a 5.4ghz in it but I don't want to pump the voltage into it to find out. 5.3ghz is the highest I have gone on air using a T.R.U.E 120 Extreme. This Cpu and mobo have been so easy to work with









18hour run at 4.7ghz at 1.336 vcore (I think I will be able to get the voltage down around 1.31-1.32 vcore)


and 5.3ghz


----------



## Sophath

One of the core failed after 13 hours 11 minutes of prime blend with a little over 90% of ram usage.
Should i pump up a little more voltage? And how much? 0.005-0.010v?


----------



## samwiches

Just run it again.


----------



## IJAHman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Welcome.
> IMHO, no, it's not enough for testing long term stability...
> What's your ambient temp, frequency and (most important) Vcore?


I don't know how to get my ambient temp..sorry. Right now running 4500ghz at offset mode - +0.0030
Highest max right now is at 58c (not that hot day today, kind of rainy a bit) min tempo at 19c
PLL- 1.7v
vtt- auto
Vcore in CPU-Z is at 1..288 to 1.296v

run 1344 and 1792 FFT 90% of ram for 1 mn - passed
but woker #7 failed running 1344 for 20min at about 9 mins.

Any suggestion please. thanks!


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> I don't know how to get my ambient temp..sorry.


Any room thermometer will do the job, i understand that accuracy can be an issue but even if we know more or less your room temp it will be fine.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Welcome.
> IMHO, no, it's not enough for testing long term stability...
> What's your ambient temp, frequency and (most important) Vcore?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to get my ambient temp..sorry. Right now running 4500ghz at offset mode - +0.0030
> Highest max right now is at 58c (not that hot day today, kind of rainy a bit) min tempo at 19c
> PLL- 1.7v
> vtt- auto
> Vcore in CPU-Z is at 1..288 to 1.296v
> 
> run 1344 and 1792 FFT 90% of ram for 1 mn - passed
> but woker #7 failed running 1344 for 20min at about 9 mins.
> 
> Any suggestion please. thanks!
Click to expand...

I'll bet your + offset is 0.030 bump to 0.035 and run 1344 and 1792 again 5 min runs is sufficient, keep bumping up (small increments) until you pass with no errors then run a full circuit of P95 ver 26.6 has 70 test @ 15 min (default) or 10min (custom) and 27.4 has 82 test. Make sure to use max memory (90-95%) with all P95 test no matter the version and know that you've begun to repeat iterations over again before you quit. Just note the first iteration test so you can watch to see it repeated to know you've run a full circuit. No need to sit and watch it just do the math based on how you set it up to estimate the time it will take ( @ 15min per iteration approx 18.5hrs (26.6) 22.5 hrs (27.4) ) and start monitoring it then to see that 1st iteration repeated again then you'll know for sure you have completed a full circuit.


----------



## munaim1

Apologies for the delay in updating the OP. Got the flu and ain't feeling too great. I'll update it soon


----------



## IJAHman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I'll bet your + offset is 0.030 bump to 0.035 and run 1344 and 1792 again 5 min runs is sufficient, keep bumping up (small increments) until you pass with no errors then run a full circuit of P95 ver 26.6 has 70 test @ 15 min (default) or 10min (custom) and 27.4 has 82 test. Make sure to use max memory (90-95%) with all P95 test no matter the version and know that you've begun to repeat iterations over again before you quit. Just note the first iteration test so you can watch to see it repeated to know you've run a full circuit. No need to sit and watch it just do the math based on how you set it up to estimate the time it will take ( @ 15min per iteration approx 18.5hrs (26.6) 22.5 hrs (27.4) ) and start monitoring it then to see that 1st iteration repeated again then you'll know for sure you have completed a full circuit.


yeah I bumped my offset vcore to.0035v and needed a 1.31v for VTT (don't have a 1.25v just 1.21v then 1.31v, so pick 1.31v because I've got an thread error running prime in that settings) just to pass 1344 & 1792 FFT in 1min and in 15mins run in respectively, with up to 90% of ram used.
I've got an P95 ver 26.6 so would run it 70 TEST @ 15 mins?
How's my settings, btw? Is 1.31v of VTT just fine?
how long it will take?
And can you give me example how to set the P95 when I run it in full circuit? Thank you


----------



## gtsteviiee

Can anyone help me? I've had my 2500k @ 4.7Ghz for at least 8 months now with the same setting, constant 116-120gflops 15hr prime stable. I went to see if it's still stable again today 15hr prime stable again but, now it's gflops dropped to 60s low 70s..

my voltage is 1.38-1.4
PLL is 1.5
Ram voltage 1.5


----------



## jacksonn24

HereS MINE


----------



## IJAHman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksonn24*
> 
> 
> HereS MINE


Congrats!








Do you mind sharing your settings?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Can anyone help me? I've had my 2500k @ 4.7Ghz for at least 8 months now with the same setting, constant 116-120gflops 15hr prime stable. I went to see if it's still stable again today 15hr prime stable again but, now it's gflops dropped to 60s low 70s..
> my voltage is 1.38-1.4
> PLL is 1.5
> Ram voltage 1.5


Anyone?


----------



## jacksonn24

Board is GA-Z68xp-UD3P
Memory-Corsair Dominator GT 2133 (4x4) but only running 8gb not 16 at the moment

these are settings i used i took these screens cause was easier than accually going into my bios and writing it down


----------



## lightsout

So I'm back on air after being under water for a while. Is 1.4v still ok for air.

I know everyone has a different opinion but overall consensus.

I am priming 4.7ghz. It's between 1.4v and 1.392. Just got a new board so learning it. (maximus gene-z) On my evo I was stable at 1.375v so I should probably try to drop it a bit. Hottest core has hit 74c.

My goal is to do 4.7 without PLL so I can still sleep my computer.


----------



## ssgthollywood

New machine, please see my sig. Have been messing about with OCing for the past month, but no prior experience. Have had mixed results, but recently went back to Maunim's setting back to stock and trying to pass Prime95 with just my RAM in XMP, everything else stock. The problem is I can never get Prime95 to not have a worker quit, not matter what, whether OC'd or not. Did I get a bad component? I have passed LinX at up to 4.6ghz OC'd, with pretty much no problem.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgthollywood*
> 
> New machine, please see my sig. Have been messing about with OCing for the past month, but no prior experience. Have had mixed results, but recently went back to Maunim's setting back to stock and trying to pass Prime95 with just my RAM in XMP, everything else stock. The problem is I can never get Prime95 to not have a worker quit, not matter what, whether OC'd or not. Did I get a bad component? I have passed LinX at up to 4.6ghz OC'd, with pretty much no problem.


Theres nothing in your sig fyi.


----------



## ssgthollywood

Fixed, thanks. Newb.


----------



## Nessarien

I will try and go for 5.0 ghz soon but for now i am good with 4.8ghz. It is stable so far


----------



## Sophath

What is the maximum temp i could push it on, on air? Reaching about 70 C now. Should i try for 4.8, 4.9?


----------



## evilDSM

I don't know how you guys do it! I've been playing with this idea of getting my benching 5GHz stable. I have tried raising everything cpu pll/vtt/dram/vcore and I can't seem to get stability. I went from 1.400v - 1.490v without getting anything more stable than 20 minutes of prime. However, around 1.448v I'm 20 minutes stable followed by the horrid x124 it does not matter what I raise for example vtt/pll, vcore or all three I still get the x124 and when I go back to my 20 minute stable settings, it's not stable more than 2 minutes lol.

I started with a PLL voltage of 1.4v moved up slowly to 1.8v as for vtt I went up to 1.15v nothing. As for being stable around 20minutes with a vcore of 1.448 with pll at 1.5v and vtt stock which I have not been able to repeat. I'm really getting tired of this x124!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilDSM*
> 
> I don't know how you guys do it! I've been playing with this idea of getting my benching 5GHz stable. I have tried raising everything cpu pll/vtt/dram/vcore and I can't seem to get stability. I went from 1.400v - 1.490v without getting anything more stable than 20 minutes of prime. However, around 1.448v I'm 20 minutes stable followed by the horrid x124 it does not matter what I raise for example vtt/pll, vcore or all three I still get the x124 and when I go back to my 20 minute stable settings, it's not stable more than 2 minutes lol.
> I started with a PLL voltage of 1.4v moved up slowly to 1.8v as for vtt I went up to 1.15v nothing. As for being stable around 20minutes with a vcore of 1.448 with pll at 1.5v and vtt stock which I have not been able to repeat. I'm really getting tired of this x124!


If various voltages is stopping you from having a certain reasonable attainable OC, you might need to get your cpu colder.


----------



## evilDSM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If various voltages is stopping you from having a certain reasonable attainable OC, you might need to get your cpu colder.


How cold are we talking about? for those 20 minutes that It was stable my max temp was 76C which is a reasonable temp given the clock and voltage.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilDSM*
> 
> How cold are we talking about? for those 20 minutes that It was stable my max temp was 76C which is a reasonable temp given the clock and voltage.


Down to 60'C load maybe. You need highend water for that or an open window into the winter cold.


----------



## evilDSM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Down to 60'C load maybe. You need highend water for that or an open window into the winter cold.


You really think this is my problem?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilDSM*
> 
> You really think this is my problem?


You are only talking about benching. My old 990x would easily bench @ 4.8GHz as is, but 5GHz would freeze up the computer all the time. Unless I opened the window and it was -20'C out side.

Just like my 1GHz gtx480 run, cold winter air and a big fan got me that speed run in 3dmark11.


----------



## evilDSM

Nah, I'm trying to get my "benching" oc of 5GHz stable with prime. As far as benching it'll do it without bsod's its prime where it fails, Anyways I'll give it a try doubt 50F or 10C temps are even cold enough to knock the load temps to 60C but we'll see. I'd like to know why I'm not being able to get stable at 5GHz and if the heat is holding me back then that's fine, however I think its either this chip not liking the 50x multi or me not finding the perfect balance of vtt, vcore and pll.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Ok here is my entry. I did have 5.1GHz stable for 8.5 hours but vcore was at 1.52V and I didn't want to push it further to make it 100% stable. Therefore I'm going to run the following 4.8GHz profile 24/7 and have the 5.1GHz profile available if needed.

2600K @ 4.8GHz
Maximus IV Extreme
Exceleram Rippler 2x4GB 1600 CL9
Corsair HX750
Corsair Carbide 500R
EK Supreme HF plexi
Thermochill PA120.2 with 2x Scythe Kaze Jyuni 1900RPM (run from fan header on auto fan speed)
Jingway DB-1 pump (silent)

21.5 hours standard blend passed. Template stolen from Munaim's entry









VCCSA Voltage: 0.945
VCCIO Voltage: 1.032v
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.555v
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
PCH Voltage: 1.045
VRM Frequency: 400kHz
Phase Control: Optimised
CPU Current Capability: 180%
CPU Multi: 48
CPU BCLK: 100
CPU voltage: Offset +0.040 (Idles 1.052V, Load 1.404V, measured with DMM)
DDR Voltage: 1.500v
DDR Speed: 1600MHz
DDR Timings: 9-9-9-24 1T
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
LLC: 75%
Intel Speedstep: Enabled
C1E: Enabled
C3/C6: Auto


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilDSM*
> 
> Nah, I'm trying to get my "benching" oc of 5GHz stable with prime. As far as benching it'll do it without bsod's its prime where it fails, Anyways I'll give it a try doubt 50F or 10C temps are even cold enough to knock the load temps to 60C but we'll see. I'd like to know why I'm not being able to get stable at 5GHz and if the heat is holding me back then that's fine, however I think its either this chip not liking the 50x multi or me not finding the perfect balance of vtt, vcore and pll.


Plenty Most chips take 1.5+v to hit 5ghz.


----------



## IJAHman

are my vcore ok or is it to low?

1344 FFT with 90% of ram run in 15mins.

bios :
cor voltage - offset - .0035v
pll - 1.709v
vtt - set to auto
llc set to level 2

bios shows that my vcore are 1.306 switcing to 1.312v

cpu shows (under load) mostly 1.288 & 1.280v
but sometimes kick to 1.296v and goes down to 1.272v
what LLC settings best fits for me?
Thanks you!

btw, I also ran 1792FFT for 15mins and also passed


----------



## lightsout

Might as well post this. I'm already in though. Got a new board. Already knew what the chip could do but wanted it rock solid for when my 680 shows up.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I'll bet your + offset is 0.030 bump to 0.035 and run 1344 and 1792 again 5 min runs is sufficient, keep bumping up (small increments) until you pass with no errors then run a full circuit of P95 ver 26.6 has 70 test @ 15 min (default) or 10min (custom) and 27.4 has 82 test. Make sure to use max memory (90-95%) with all P95 test no matter the version and know that you've begun to repeat iterations over again before you quit. Just note the first iteration test so you can watch to see it repeated to know you've run a full circuit. No need to sit and watch it just do the math based on how you set it up to estimate the time it will take ( @ 15min per iteration approx 18.5hrs (26.6) 22.5 hrs (27.4) ) and start monitoring it then to see that 1st iteration repeated again then you'll know for sure you have completed a full circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I bumped my offset vcore to.0035v and needed a 1.31v for VTT (don't have a 1.25v just 1.21v then 1.31v, so pick 1.31v because I've got an thread error running prime in that settings) just to pass 1344 & 1792 FFT in 1min and in 15mins run in respectively, with up to 90% of ram used.
> I've got an P95 ver 26.6 so would run it 70 TEST @ 15 mins?
> How's my settings, btw? Is 1.31v of VTT just fine?
> how long it will take?
> And can you give me example how to set the P95 when I run it in full circuit? Thank you
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm just getting back to you I've been overwhelmed with work and family. I'm surprised no one jumped in to help. The VTT is to high try not to go above do not go above 1.2v and to be honest auto should be fine with that clock and only 8GB RAM at 1600. Typically a VTT bump is only necessary when all 4 dimm slots are populated or over 8GB of RAM or much higher clocks. You'd have better results lowering CPU PLL with the low vcore you are using. Try 1.65v PLL leave all other voltages at auto bump only your offset voltage slightly if you do not pass 1344 and 1792.

Here are the 70 test note 71 repeats the first over again. Note the time it took at 1min per iteration and do the math x 15 to get the estimated time to complete.



Spoiler: Prime 26.6 70 test!




[Feb 22 08:13] Self-test 640K passed!
[Feb 22 08:14] Self-test 8K passed!
[Feb 22 08:15] Self-test 720K passed!
[Feb 22 08:16] Self-test 12K passed!
[Feb 22 08:17] Self-test 800K passed!
[Feb 22 08:18] Self-test 16K passed!
[Feb 22 08:19] Self-test 960K passed!
[Feb 22 08:20] Self-test 24K passed!
[Feb 22 08:21] Self-test 1120K passed!
[Feb 22 08:22] Self-test 32K passed!
[Feb 22 08:24] Self-test 1200K passed!
[Feb 22 08:25] Self-test 48K passed!
[Feb 22 08:26] Self-test 1344K passed!
[Feb 22 08:27] Self-test 64K passed!
[Feb 22 08:28] Self-test 1536K passed!
[Feb 22 08:29] Self-test 80K passed!
[Feb 22 08:30] Self-test 1680K passed!
[Feb 22 08:31] Self-test 96K passed!
[Feb 22 08:32] Self-test 1792K passed!
[Feb 22 08:33] Self-test 128K passed!
[Feb 22 08:34] Self-test 2048K passed!
[Feb 22 08:35] Self-test 160K passed!
[Feb 22 08:36] Self-test 2304K passed!
[Feb 22 08:38] Self-test 224K passed!
[Feb 22 08:39] Self-test 2560K passed!
[Feb 22 08:40] Self-test 256K passed!
[Feb 22 08:41] Self-test 2800K passed!
[Feb 22 08:42] Self-test 320K passed!
[Feb 22 08:43] Self-test 3072K passed!
[Feb 22 08:44] Self-test 384K passed!
[Feb 22 08:45] Self-test 3360K passed!
[Feb 22 08:46] Self-test 448K passed!
[Feb 22 08:48] Self-test 3584K passed!
[Feb 22 08:49] Self-test 512K passed!
[Feb 22 08:50] Self-test 576K passed!
[Feb 22 08:51] Self-test 672K passed!
[Feb 22 08:52] Self-test 10K passed!
[Feb 22 08:53] Self-test 768K passed!
[Feb 22 08:54] Self-test 14K passed!
[Feb 22 08:56] Self-test 896K passed!
[Feb 22 08:57] Self-test 20K passed!
[Feb 22 08:58] Self-test 1024K passed!
[Feb 22 08:59] Self-test 28K passed!
[Feb 22 09:00] Self-test 1152K passed!
[Feb 22 09:01] Self-test 40K passed!
[Feb 22 09:02] Self-test 1280K passed!
[Feb 22 09:03] Self-test 56K passed!
[Feb 22 09:04] Self-test 1440K passed!
[Feb 22 09:06] Self-test 72K passed!
[Feb 22 09:07] Self-test 1600K passed!
[Feb 22 09:09] Self-test 84K passed!
[Feb 22 09:10] Self-test 1728K passed!
[Feb 22 09:11] Self-test 112K passed!
[Feb 22 09:12] Self-test 1920K passed!
[Feb 22 09:13] Self-test 144K passed!
[Feb 22 09:14] Self-test 2240K passed!
[Feb 22 09:15] Self-test 192K passed!
[Feb 22 09:16] Self-test 2400K passed!
[Feb 22 09:17] Self-test 240K passed!
[Feb 22 09:18] Self-test 2688K passed!
[Feb 22 09:20] Self-test 288K passed!
[Feb 22 09:21] Self-test 2880K passed!
[Feb 22 09:23] Self-test 336K passed!
[Feb 22 09:24] Self-test 3200K passed!
[Feb 22 09:25] Self-test 400K passed!
[Feb 22 09:26] Self-test 3456K passed!
[Feb 22 09:28] Self-test 480K passed!
[Feb 22 09:29] Self-test 3840K passed!
[Feb 22 09:30] Self-test 560K passed!
[Feb 22 09:31] Self-test 4096K passed!
[Feb 22 09:31] Test 1, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12196481 using Pentium4 type-2 FFT length 640K, Pass1=640, Pass2=1K.

Instead of using 11500 ( see red arrow) plug in 6500 this along with windows overhead should put you in the 93-95% memory usage range while testing. If that does not work try closing some background or startup task before testing. You can easily view available memory using Ctrl+Alt+Del > Start Task Manager



You can easily view available memory using Ctrl+Alt+Del > Start Task Manager. In the example below using 90% of 13011 or 11700 would be a good number to use but I like to give windows plenty of room to breath and use 11500 as shown above to allow good overhead for windows to keep running without a freeze during the testing. You can do similar math to find your number but I suspect 6200 - 6500 would be sufficient.



GL I hope this helps!


----------



## evilDSM

Plenty Most chips take 1.5+v to hit 5ghz. [/quote]

I understand that far but, my chip boots at fairly low voltage and will benchmark without bsod however, prime is no go. My friends 2600k won't even boot until 1.48v which is why I'm confused. Getting the chip colder however would get me more stability it's just not cold enough I still hit 70c under load. I'll try getting it a bit colder and try again.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilDSM*
> 
> Plenty Most chips take 1.5+v to hit 5ghz.


I understand that far but, my chip boots at fairly low voltage and will benchmark without bsod however, prime is no go. My friends 2600k won't even boot until 1.48v which is why I'm confused. Getting the chip colder however would get me more stability it's just not cold enough I still hit 70c under load. I'll try getting it a bit colder and try again.[/QUOTE]

I don't see 70c as a heat issue sure lower would be better/nicer but these chips don't throttle until you hit 93-95c. With your current cooling it would appear you have plenty of head room.


----------



## evilDSM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evilDSM*
> 
> Plenty Most chips take 1.5+v to hit 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that far but, my chip boots at fairly low voltage and will benchmark without bsod however, prime is no go. My friends 2600k won't even boot until 1.48v which is why I'm confused. Getting the chip colder however would get me more stability it's just not cold enough I still hit 70c under load. I'll try getting it a bit colder and try again.
Click to expand...

I don't see 70c as a heat issue sure lower would be better/nicer but these chips don't throttle until you hit 93-95c. With your current cooling it would appear you have plenty of head room.

[/QUOTE]

That's exactly what I was thinking however, further tests show the colder I got it it became more stable but as soon as my temps went past 73c I'd get a x124 regardless of vcore/vtt or pll. I'm still unstable but it'll run prime for 1 to 2 hrs now at 1.448v raising it did not help. It's weird and I still don't understand why it works the way it does.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilDSM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evilDSM*
> 
> Plenty Most chips take 1.5+v to hit 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that far but, my chip boots at fairly low voltage and will benchmark without bsod however, prime is no go. My friends 2600k won't even boot until 1.48v which is why I'm confused. Getting the chip colder however would get me more stability it's just not cold enough I still hit 70c under load. I'll try getting it a bit colder and try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see 70c as a heat issue sure lower would be better/nicer but these chips don't throttle until you hit 93-95c. With your current cooling it would appear you have plenty of head room.
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I was thinking however, further tests show the colder I got it it became more stable but as soon as my temps went past 73c I'd get a x124 regardless of vcore/vtt or pll. I'm still unstable but it'll run prime for 1 to 2 hrs now at 1.448v raising it did not help. It's weird and I still don't understand why it works the way it does.[/QUOTE]

You're not alone there dude - I bought a 2600k from topdog that he stabilised at 5.1GHz with 1.45v yet I'm struggling to manage 5.0GHz on the good side of 1.5v, even with every setting identical to his.

Difference being he was running single phase cooling, and so on the 5.1GHz overclock his temps were peaking at ~25c while mine are ~70c.

I've been trying to find a phase cooler for days


----------



## Hambone07si

Why, just get a better chip like mine









Just got this with my newest 2700k. Was so close to getting in at 5.7ghz. goes through the windows logo screen but didn't make it. I could do it with a little more Vcore but we'll see


----------



## xxsashixx

I'm needing some help trying to get my 4.8Ghz stable..

So I upped my voltages till it stopped at BSOD101. (Offset +0.60 was my sweet spot)

Then I got error 124, so I increased my PLL voltage to the best voltage that got the best time till it crashed, which is currently at 1.6v

*Now regarding PLL voltage*, if I increase my PLL voltage and got a worst stability time in Prime95, that means the previous voltage was my sweet spot, correct?

Anyways, so I stopped at 1.6v for my PLL Voltage. Since I am running 4x4GB Sticks of ram @ stock CL9 and stock 1.5v, I increased my VTT voltage.

Now the problem - I increased my VTT voltage, which is at 1.090v. I increased it by one notch and got Error 101.. does that mean I should increase my CPU voltage now?

Should also note, my LLC is at Level 3.

Thanks


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxsashixx*
> 
> I'm needing some help trying to get my 4.8Ghz stable..
> So I upped my voltages till it stopped at BSOD101. (Offset +0.60 was my sweet spot)
> Then I got error 124, so I increased my PLL voltage to the best voltage that got the best time till it crashed, which is currently at 1.6v
> *Now regarding PLL voltage*, if I increase my PLL voltage and got a worst stability time in Prime95, that means the previous voltage was my sweet spot, correct?
> Anyways, so I stopped at 1.6v for my PLL Voltage. Since I am running 4x4GB Sticks of ram @ stock CL9 and stock 1.5v, I increased my VTT voltage.
> Now the problem - I increased my VTT voltage, which is at 1.090v. I increased it by one notch and got Error 101.. does that mean I should increase my CPU voltage now?
> Should also note, my LLC is at Level 3.
> Thanks


Change one voltage at a time and leave the rest alone till u test all options.

And btw u need LLC lvl 2 when using offset, not 1, not 3 or 4 or 5.

VTT u can leave at stock or bump it a bit since u r using 4 sticks of ram.

PLL set to e.g. 1.627 V and don't touch it while u test and change Vcore. If u cant get it stable at any Vcore than u change PLL and again test all Vcore values till u get it stable. This way it is easier to test. If u change everything at the same time u can't tell what is causing the BSOD cause those codes r not 100% accurate.

Who knows, maybe u need 1.7 pll to get it stable. But by increasing PLL u will need more Vcore.
Also u can try to increase ram voltage...it can help sometimes.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxsashixx*
> 
> I'm needing some help trying to get my 4.8Ghz stable..
> 
> So I upped my voltages till it stopped at BSOD101. (Offset +0.60 was my sweet spot)
> 
> Then I got error 124, so I increased my PLL voltage to the best voltage that got the best time till it crashed, which is currently at 1.6v
> 
> *Now regarding PLL voltage*, if I increase my PLL voltage and got a worst stability time in Prime95, that means the previous voltage was my sweet spot, correct?
> 
> Anyways, so I stopped at 1.6v for my PLL Voltage. Since I am running 4x4GB Sticks of ram @ stock CL9 and stock 1.5v, I increased my VTT voltage.
> 
> Now the problem - I increased my VTT voltage, which is at 1.090v. I increased it by one notch and got Error 101.. does that mean I should increase my CPU voltage now?
> 
> Should also note, my LLC is at Level 3.
> 
> Thanks


VTT/VCCIO and PLL voltages are tricky. VCCIO changes may never help you, and with PLL voltage you might have a sweet spot that can be totally hidden between two settings that cause instant BSOD's. On top of that, you may have several PLL voltages that all seem like sweet spots--just have to test them all.


----------



## pc-illiterate

4.8ghz on the new p95 v27.4
25 minutes short of 18 hours.
yeah the temps are high. yeah the vcore is high. pll is next so i can get both down. already have 1866 ram in sight. had it stable at 4.5clocks. damned cas doesnt like lower than 10 though.


----------



## Circlemage8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> You're not alone there dude - I bought a 2600k from topdog that he stabilised at 5.1GHz with 1.45v yet I'm struggling to manage 5.0GHz on the good side of 1.5v, even with every setting identical to his.
> Difference being he was running single phase cooling, and so on the 5.1GHz overclock his temps were peaking at ~25c while mine are ~70c.
> I've been trying to find a phase cooler for days


Apparently I wasn't quite correct. The additional power draw with higher temperatures can actually be fairly significant even between the ranges you are seeing.

I did some digging and it looks like for your voltage there could be as much as a 30-50w difference in power draw between your scenario and when topdog had the chip. That much additional leakage could easily drop the stability like you're seeing. The link with some testing for i7 chips is below.
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2200205


----------



## xxsashixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> VTT/VCCIO and PLL voltages are tricky. VCCIO changes may never help you, and with PLL voltage you might have a sweet spot that can be totally hidden between two settings that cause instant BSOD's. On top of that, you may have several PLL voltages that all seem like sweet spots--just have to test them all.


Test them all up to PLL 1.7V then?

As for VTT voltages, should I test them all up to 1.15?


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxsashixx*
> 
> Test them all up to PLL 1.7V then?
> As for VTT voltages, should I test them all up to 1.15?


Yeah i would work down from 1.7 though, and for me 1.15 is stable though i think llc brings it up to 1.2 something


----------



## xxsashixx

Sorry for the mass questions,

Couple more questions, how long should I test 1344 & 1792 tests?

I shouldnt touch VCCSA right?

Thanks


----------



## Fatalrip

Really its until you are happy with how stable it is. I would personally do 4 hours each.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxsashixx*
> 
> Sorry for the mass questions,
> 
> Couple more questions, how long should I test 1344 & 1792 tests?
> 
> I shouldnt touch VCCSA right?
> 
> Thanks


5-10 min runs is sufficient for 1344 & 1792 tests makes sure to use max memory. VCCSA should be left on auto with 2nd gen i3 5 & 7 however it will become more functional with the new 22nm die shrink on Z77 & X79 boards as we start overclocking the block too.


----------



## darqen27

Hope i actually get a reply to this one....

All of a sudden my computer is lagging like all heck... takes forever for it to open programs and windows, prime95 and IBT still say im stable

My sig has my system, My OS is booted off a HyperX SSD(120GB)

OC'd to 4.7

1.38 vcore
1.05 VCCIO
1.6 PLL


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darqen27*
> 
> Hope i actually get a reply to this one....
> All of a sudden my computer is lagging like all heck... takes forever for it to open programs and windows, prime95 and IBT still say im stable
> My sig has my system, My OS is booted off a HyperX SSD(120GB)
> OC'd to 4.7
> 1.38 vcore
> 1.05 VCCIO
> 1.6 PLL


When does it lag? Games, opening programs? What are your temps? Did you wei change? And do you have any benchmarks.

Though it could be possibly related to your ssd check out the trial of this http://ssd-life.com/


----------



## IJAHman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> You'd have better results lowering CPU PLL with the low vcore you are using. Try 1.65v PLL leave all other voltages at auto bump only your offset voltage slightly if you do not pass 1344 and 1792.


I'm trying to push my cpu to 4.7 at least. But I keep getting error in pime running 1344 at 6500mb of ram used.
I have reached addinng offset vcore up to .0050v and enabled CPU PLL overvoltage but still have an error. I also try to set different LLC but no luck (current at LLC 2 on 4.5).
What will be your suggestions? thank you


----------



## darqen27

Everything in my system is new, SSD same age as the CPU and MoBo and everything else in the core... it lags out when opening programs, doesnt matter what program

temps are 66C at max when running High req programs like X-plane 10 or IL-2 CoD or BF3


----------



## darqen27

Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
7.357 121.4941 3.526496e-002
7.371 121.2693 3.526496e-002
7.412 120.5919 3.526496e-002
7.394 120.8890 3.526496e-002
7.373 121.2421 3.526496e-002
7.382 121.0972 3.526496e-002
7.689 116.2564 3.526496e-002
7.519 118.8813 3.526496e-002
7.701 116.0698 3.526496e-002
7.482 119.4752 3.526496e-002

IBT test at standard

Nothing out of normal for 4.7 ghz, just takes it forever to open IBT


----------



## Fatalrip

This started out of nowhere? no updates or changes? Run a speed test on the ssd http://alex-is.de/PHP/fusion/downloads.php?download_id=9


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Circlemage8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> You're not alone there dude - I bought a 2600k from topdog that he stabilised at 5.1GHz with 1.45v yet I'm struggling to manage 5.0GHz on the good side of 1.5v, even with every setting identical to his.
> Difference being he was running single phase cooling, and so on the 5.1GHz overclock his temps were peaking at ~25c while mine are ~70c.
> I've been trying to find a phase cooler for days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I wasn't quite correct. The additional power draw with higher temperatures can actually be fairly significant even between the ranges you are seeing.
> 
> I did some digging and it looks like for your voltage there could be as much as a 30-50w difference in power draw between your scenario and when topdog had the chip. That much additional leakage could easily drop the stability like you're seeing. The link with some testing for i7 chips is below.
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2200205
Click to expand...

Good god - that's crazy! Excellent find dude, thanks.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Good god - that's crazy! Excellent find dude, thanks.


Well actually thats common knowledge amongst OC community...


----------



## Newbie2009

Has anyone been running 5ghz on a 2500k with volts @1.5v? Wondering if it will kill my cpu. Temps are not an issue.

Tried mine, looks like I need 1.48-1.5v to get 5ghz. Have not run for stability testing or anything, wanted to see if it is common to run at these volts?


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> Well actually thats common knowledge amongst OC community...


Well that's a given, but the results are crazy.


----------



## munaim1

Finally got round to updating the spreadsheet. Thank you all for your patience.









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 370 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## spythere

Hello!
I'm new here and im newb into OC. This is what i got so far







I have to read some more guides and maybe i will need some help form you guys to get some better results!


----------



## kcuestag

Hey guys,

How does this overclock look?


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2327066

Decided to move from 4.8GHz HT to 5GHz without HT as I no longer do [email protected], just gaming, so hyperthreading is quite useless to me right now.









Load temperatures at 77ºC-78ºC on Prime 95 using 1972 FFT test and 90% of RAM usage, run for 2 hours and it is stable for 24/7 usage to me.

Gaming wise highest I have seen playing Battlefield 3 Multiplayer was 70-71ºC on the hottest core, the rest stayed below 67ºC, is this a safe overclock?

Of course once summer temperatures arrive I'll probably end up lowering it to 4.9GHz as I don't like seeing above 75ºC on 24/7 usage.

Thanks!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> How does this overclock look?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2327066
> Decided to move from 4.8GHz HT to 5GHz without HT as I no longer do [email protected], just gaming, so hyperthreading is quite useless to me right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load temperatures at 77ºC-78ºC on Prime 95 using 1972 FFT test and 90% of RAM usage, run for 2 hours and it is stable for 24/7 usage to me.
> Gaming wise highest I have seen playing Battlefield 3 Multiplayer was 70-71ºC on the hottest core, the rest stayed below 67ºC, is this a safe overclock?
> Of course once summer temperatures arrive I'll probably end up lowering it to 4.9GHz as I don't like seeing above 75ºC on 24/7 usage.
> Thanks!


Get Custom Loop. 70C gaming is a bit high.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Get Custom Loop. 70C gaming is a bit high.


Sure if you pay for it.









As long as I'm not above 75ºC for daily usage I don't mind.

Forgot to mention 70-71ºC was just a peak on one of the cores, the average was 60-65ºC most of the times.


----------



## xxsashixx

Here is my submission to the stable club









Thanks to Rops84, samwiches and Fatalrip for their answers









My rig is my sig rig, but here it is if anyone is lazy

Code:



Code:


Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4.8Ghz
Asrock P67 Extreme4 w/ 2.10 Bios
4x4GB GSkill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 CL9
Nocuta NH-D14 w/ 2xScythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 Push/Pull
MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC
EVGA 9800GT
Corsair HX650W PSU

Going to change my GT-AP15s to GT-AP29s next week and hopefully get better temps.

*Question:* I didn't test it yet, but if I set my PLL higher, could I possibly get away with getting lower vCore?

Pics or it didn't happen:


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxsashixx*
> 
> *Question:* I didn't test it yet, but if I set my PLL higher, could I possibly get away with getting lower vCore?


usually a lower pll gets a lower vcore. sometimes it does go the other way though. :shrugs:


----------



## darqen27

No updates i know of, Just been messing with voltages for stability @ 4.7ghz, here is the SSD benchmark

AS SSD Benchmark 1.6.4237.30508

Name: KINGSTON SH100S3120G
Firmware: 332A
Controller: iaStor
Offset: 1024 K - OK
Size: 111.79 GB
Date: 4/10/2012 8:07:22 PM

Sequential:

Read: 494.47 MB/s
Write: 125.25 MB/s

4K:

Read: 19.08 MB/s
Write: 58.23 MB/s

4K-64Threads:

Read: 97.98 MB/s
Write: 122.97 MB/s

Access Times:

Read: 0.177 ms
Write: 0.249 ms

Score:

Read: 167
Write: 194
Total: 435


----------



## darqen27

I shut my system down last night, and left it off all day, as i was gone all day, booted it up now and everything seems fine, no lag @ all, I did backup the SSD though, to my 1TB WDC HD


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> You'd have better results lowering CPU PLL with the low vcore you are using. Try 1.65v PLL leave all other voltages at auto bump only your offset voltage slightly if you do not pass 1344 and 1792.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to push my cpu to 4.7 at least. But I keep getting error in pime running 1344 at 6500mb of ram used.
> I have reached addinng offset vcore up to .0050v and enabled CPU PLL overvoltage but still have an error. I also try to set different LLC but no luck (current at LLC 2 on 4.5).
> What will be your suggestions? thank you
Click to expand...

The same error or something different? Are you at 4.7 or 4.5? Hoping around like that is not good. You should start with what others have used with similar setups and work your way up gradually. I have not used an Asrock board so all I can compare it to is an Asus in terms of suggestions. You will need to post your current bios settings for more help. Also it may be more appropriate and you may have better luck here finding answers with other AsRock users.


----------



## darqen27

Here is the SSD Bench after disbabling C3 and C6 in the bios

Left C1 on Auto

AS SSD Benchmark 1.6.4237.30508

Name: KINGSTON SH100S3120G
Firmware: 332A
Controller: iaStor
Offset: 1024 K - OK
Size: 111.79 GB
Date: 4/10/2012 8:28:50 PM

Sequential:

Read: 496.04 MB/s
Write: 76.53 MB/s

4K:

Read: 19.65 MB/s
Write: 73.42 MB/s

4K-64Threads:

Read: 100.73 MB/s
Write: 121.63 MB/s

Access Times:

Read: 0.174 ms
Write: 0.236 ms

Score:

Read: 170
Write: 203
Total: 447


----------



## darqen27

I dont know why, but i seem to trust IBT more for stability tests.... If IBT says im good with a high stress test, then I feel pretty safe

Never been able to get prime95 to run consistantly


----------



## VanGosroth

I would like to join the Sandy Bridge 4ghz club







This is my first 4ghz+ cpu and I hope to get it up to 4.6ghz 24/7 stable. I'll post an updated screenshot when I make it to 24 hrs.



Once I finish this overclock project I have a Phenom II waiting to be suicide clocked to destruction. Look forward to it


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darqen27*
> 
> I dont know why, but i seem to trust IBT more for stability tests.... If IBT says im good with a high stress test, then I feel pretty safe
> Never been able to get prime95 to run consistantly


Odds are your system is not stable.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Odds are your system is not stable.


exactly. if prime95 fails, you arent stable


----------



## darqen27

Prime95 fails no matter what voltage, what freq...


----------



## IJAHman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> You'd have better results lowering CPU PLL with the low vcore you are using. Try 1.65v PLL leave all other voltages at auto bump only your offset voltage slightly if you do not pass 1344 and 1792.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to push my cpu to 4.7 at least. But I keep getting error in pime running 1344 at 6500mb of ram used.
> I have reached addinng offset vcore up to .0050v and enabled CPU PLL overvoltage but still have an error. I also try to set different LLC but no luck (current at LLC 2 on 4.5).
> What will be your suggestions? thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same error or something different? Are you at 4.7 or 4.5? Hoping around like that is not good. You should start with what others have used with similar setups and work your way up gradually. I have not used an Asrock board so all I can compare it to is an Asus in terms of suggestions. You will need to post your current bios settings for more help. Also it may be more appropriate and you may have better luck here finding answers with other AsRock users.
Click to expand...

I was hoping to get 4.7ghz with my chip. Yes I haven't yet tested my settings for my 4.5ghz OC with prime for 12hrs but think I might get 4.7ghz. So I tried setting it up but no luck at all.
I just thoguht I can reach 4.7ghz by increasing multi and vcore.. or changing PTT and LLC. Maybe I should stick with my 4.5ghz OC and run stability test with it, and if lucky, then maybe that when I'll step up to 4.7ghz. But what if I want to go 4.7ghz, what would be the basic settings in BIOS? Thnks!


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> You'd have better results lowering CPU PLL with the low vcore you are using. Try 1.65v PLL leave all other voltages at auto bump only your offset voltage slightly if you do not pass 1344 and 1792.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to push my cpu to 4.7 at least. But I keep getting error in pime running 1344 at 6500mb of ram used.
> I have reached addinng offset vcore up to .0050v and enabled CPU PLL overvoltage but still have an error. I also try to set different LLC but no luck (current at LLC 2 on 4.5).
> What will be your suggestions? thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same error or something different? Are you at 4.7 or 4.5? Hoping around like that is not good. You should start with what others have used with similar setups and work your way up gradually. I have not used an Asrock board so all I can compare it to is an Asus in terms of suggestions. You will need to post your current bios settings for more help. Also it may be more appropriate and you may have better luck here finding answers with other AsRock users.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping to get 4.7ghz with my chip. Yes I haven't yet tested my settings for my 4.5ghz OC with prime for 12hrs but think I might get 4.7ghz. So I tried setting it up but no luck at all.
> I just thoguht I can reach 4.7ghz by increasing multi and vcore.. or changing PTT and LLC. Maybe I should stick with my 4.5ghz OC and run stability test with it, and if lucky, then maybe that when I'll step up to 4.7ghz. But what if I want to go 4.7ghz, what would be the basic settings in BIOS? Thnks!
Click to expand...

I would first read throught the entire thread I pointed to to get familiar with the Asrock boards and what settings/problems peeps use/have had with similar boards. I would first insure you are stable at 4.5 before moving up and I would try 4.6 first before 4.7. There are plenty of templates scattered throughout these forums that you can try. Within the last few pages here in this thread on Asrock boards which you can also use the search function here GL & happy reading


----------



## DimmyK

I am planning to join in near future, but I'd like to run few things by fellow OCers first: I'm just done OCing my new 2500K to 4.6, and it's been stable for couple of days (1.5 hours of prime blend). The thing is I want to get to 4.8, and I wasn't successful (mainly because of lack of time to figure out why). At 4.8, it would register prime errors in first 5 minutes of 1344 test (no BSOD, just prime errors). I've noticed couple things: my chip seems to like higher PLL voltage, contrary to guides which say some chips have better stability with 1.6 or lower PLL. I raised offset all the way to 0.13, which gave me ~ 1.408 load voltage in GPUZ, with no luck in stability.

I'd like to run my current settings (4.6) by knowledgeable people first. Is something really off? Any tips on how to get me to 4.8? Should I just keep raising core voltage? Temps aren't concern for now, 77max after 1.5 hours of prime. Any help would be greatly appreciated...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I am planning to join in near future, but I'd like to run few things by fellow OCers first: I'm just done OCing my new 2500K to 4.6, and it's been stable for couple of days (1.5 hours of prime blend). The thing is I want to get to 4.8, and I wasn't successful (mainly because of lack of time to figure out why). At 4.8, it would register prime errors in first 5 minutes of 1344 test (no BSOD, just prime errors). I've noticed couple things: my chip seems to like higher PLL voltage, contrary to guides which say some chips have better stability with 1.6 or lower PLL. I raised offset all the way to 0.13, which gave me ~ 1.408 load voltage in GPUZ, with no luck in stability.
> I'd like to run my current settings (4.6) by knowledgeable people first. Is something really off? Any tips on how to get me to 4.8? Should I just keep raising core voltage? Temps aren't concern for now, 77max after 1.5 hours of prime. Any help would be greatly appreciated...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seems OK (I would set your RAM to it's default 1.65v manually). To reach 4.8 from where you are now I would just throw the multiplier up and bump the vcore until it passes each of the 1792 and 1344 FFTs. After that, I'd refine it by dropping the vcore until it fails a worker, then play with VTT/PLL and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Seems OK (I would set your RAM to it's default 1.65v manually). To reach 4.8 from where you are now I would just throw the multiplier up and bump the vcore until it passes each of the 1792 and 1344 FFTs. After that, I'd refine it by dropping the vcore until it fails a worker, then play with VTT/PLL and see if it makes a difference.


Thanks for quick response. I wanted to set my RAM to exactly 1.65v, but I can't for some reason. The only available options are 1.642 and 1.672. Weird.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm going to do just what you suggested. Will 5 mins of each 1344 and 1792 FFTs would be enough to quickly test in between reboots? Also, I can't set memory usage to 90% in custom prime test, first worker fails immediately with not enough memory error. I'm going to see if page file increase helps with that.


----------



## Kurzweil

Okay. I haven't lost my belief in this club. Not yet. You helped me out passively. Now I need it actively.

After posting my story here twice(which took more than 2 hours just to write it here, besides my actual time spent testing and taking notes), I got only one answer(thanks again) and nothing more so far. I see that simpler questions, do tend to be answered more often. Unfortunately mine are not that type.

I think the questions I raised after my story with overclocking, are kind of different and important for that matter. Now guys, is there something I need to do(that I'm not aware of) to get your attentions, or are my questions so hard to answer to?


----------



## Arimis5226

If your issues or questions are a bit more complex, I'd suggest starting your own thread under the intel forums. This thread is pretty lengthy at this point, and most people don't take the time to read all of it. This is probably better for quick questions or general discussions or how tos.

Even better, I suggest starting your own thread, and then posting a link to that thread here. That way it gets more attention. Hope this gets you the help you need. :/


----------



## pc-illiterate

kurzweil, i think you just posted too much info of your testing. i mean, if prime fails it fails. it doesnt matter when. i can be unstable and fail/bsod in 5 minutes or at the exact same settings, fail in 2 hours.
but dont get discouraged in members here. some are busy. some are very busy. and others will point you to the oc guides.

124 bsod is vcore. 101 bsod is vcore or pll in some cases.

***was just back-reading your post. as arimis said, start a thread of your own then post a link to it from here. i did and it got me help.***


----------



## Arimis5226

Yeah, I've been reading over your prior posts as well. You may have just hit your "optimal OC" wall on that chip. Then next step up might just require a large increase in vcore. As stated by pc-illeterate, PLL voltage could be the culprit as well, although be mindful that adjusting this has only helped a handful of people. I also believe that with the amount of info in your posts, you would certainly do well to create a new thread. That's some good OC log keeping right there, and could probably help a few other people who are more likely to see it on a seperate thread.


----------



## Kurzweil

Allright. I started my thread as adviced: http://www.overclock.net/t/1241849/what-could-constant-bsod-101-mean-other-than-vcore/0_50
Thank you Arimis5226 and pc-illiterate for the advice.

So pc-illiterate, you're saying that failing the same prime test very early first, then very late afterwards, isn't a sign of anything? I mean shouldn't there be a difference in failing 5min into the test and 2 hours into the same test like you said?


----------



## Kurzweil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arimis5226*
> 
> Yeah, I've been reading over your prior posts as well. You may have just hit your "optimal OC" wall on that chip. Then next step up might just require a large increase in vcore. As stated by pc-illeterate, PLL voltage could be the culprit as well, although be mindful that adjusting this has only helped a handful of people. I also believe that with the amount of info in your posts, you would certainly do well to create a new thread. That's some good OC log keeping right there, and could probably help a few other people who are more likely to see it on a seperate thread.


Thats what I'm talking about! Thank you for the appreciation.

Hitting my optimal OC was what I was afraid. Though I don't think I tried much at 47x for I stopped testing. Next step I was thinking of increasing the PLL more than 1.8V. If I fail at 47x no matter what, I may try 48x instead, just to see what'll happen.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurzweil*
> 
> So pc-illiterate, you're saying that failing the same prime test very early first, then very late afterwards, isn't a sign of anything? I mean shouldn't there be a difference in failing 5min into the test and 2 hours into the same test like you said?


prime95 test 2 things, the cpu and the ram. the ram consisting of the the actual ram and the imc(internal memory controller which is on the chip itself not on the motherboard)
small fft's are testing the actual cpu and all it does other than the imc
the large fft's test the ram and imc.
the tests rotate what they test, first large then small then large then small and so on.
all i was saying was that, failing a prime test is failing. failing = not stable. doesnt matter if you fail 20k test or the 4096 or the 1920. its just unstable.

bsod 124 is vcore and 98% time 101 bsod is also vcore. small chance it is pll voltage but not likely.


----------



## Kurzweil

Thank you pc-illiterate. I get it: failing's failing.

So your advice of me starting my own thread is working.







I'm getting answers, and munaim1 also answered to my thread. He said he actually answered my question in this thread, but something went wrong and it didn't post. Lucky me.







I'll be resuming OC'ing as he encouraged me.


----------



## VanGosroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanGosroth*
> 
> I would like to join the Sandy Bridge 4ghz club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first 4ghz+ cpu and I hope to get it up to 4.6ghz 24/7 stable. I'll post an updated screenshot when I make it to 24 hrs.
> 
> Once I finish this overclock project I have a Phenom II waiting to be suicide clocked to destruction. Look forward to it


Damn it. between 9am and now I got a BSOD code 124. Time to tweak voltage and try again.

Grumble.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanGosroth*
> 
> Damn it. between 9am and now I got a BSOD code 124. Time to tweak voltage and try again.
> Grumble.


Enable Realtemp's log so you know how long it ran before crashing next time.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Enable Realtemp's log so you know how long it ran before crashing next time.


open prime's folder and check results.txt


----------



## VanGosroth

[Wed Apr 11 09:52:57 2012]
Self-test 2800K passed!
Self-test 2800K passed!
[Wed Apr 11 09:59:52 2012]
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
*[Wed Apr 11 10:05:12 2012]*
Self-test 320K passed!
*[Wed Apr 11 17:08:49 2012]*

Crashed around 10:05 AM.

Almost 14 hours stable.


----------



## inflatablemouse

Click to see full image. 4.8GHz @ 1,4v, hyper threading disabled, 12 hours and still going. I'll post another one at 24 hours.


----------



## di inferi

Hey guys, I am currently stress-testing my 4.5 overclock. I ran the 1344 and 1792 FFTs in Prime95 and just finished 30 min of blend. If you guys have a couple minutes to spare to look over what I have done so far I would appreciate it greatly. I would like to catch any errors before I dive into a 6 or 12 hour stress test.

Little info:
i5 2500k
Asus Maximus 4 genez/gen3
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1866
HX750
XFX 7870 (Not that it is important at this stage but it brought me back to re-stabilizing this OC!)

I had originally made very minor adjustments following basic OCing tutorials from the Maximus 4 owners club and the Asus forums. After what I initially found as a stable OC at 4.6 1.36V I continued to receive crashes under load while playing various games. I was initially able to run the 7870 above stock settings with my CPU and RAM OC (up to 1866 from discovered 1333 respectively). I dropped the OC on the CPU to 4.5 and had more luck. I was able to bench 3DMark 11 with 4.5 Ghz and 1225 / 1450 on the 7870 and scored a respectable +7700. This did not last long. Now any clocks above 1150 / 1350 on the 7870 and my system will crash; losing video output, sound continues momentarily, and I am either forced to reboot or the system locks.

So, I am redoing my OC... from scratch. I followed the tutorial by munaim1 in post #2250 practically to the letter. I would like to know once and for all whether this is my CPU OC causing the system crash.... or just my video card. Oh, and I would like a much more stable system obviously!

Here is what I have so far: (Please note- I am currently running the memory at 1333 instead of 1866. How should I adjust to achieve stability?)

Is it better to adjust through the Asus suite or the EFI? Do they make corrections to one another?

During blend CPUZ registered core voltage @ 1.344 with drops to 1.336. Coretemp registered @ 1.3661 (did not see a core voltage indicator in realtemp 3.70) EFI set @ 1.335 reading 1.344 How should I adjust LLC?

My PLL is auto 1.8+ . Should this be modified?

Sorry for spamming the thread with photos.




























Overall my temps have decreased by several degrees. Core 4, typically runs the hottest, has decreased by about 5-6 C full load!









If I have missed anything please don't hesitate to suggest or correct anything I have done!

My next steps will be to run the memory at 1866 from the 1333 so I would like a little guidance there as well. At my current settings if I set the memory at 1866 I get an immediate crash at windows start up or a bsod prior so fast that I can't see what the code is. Should I increase VCCSI?

Also, can I expect additional instability from the system after I OC the GPU from 1050 / 1250 to +1200 / 1400; and how should I compensate?

Thank you for your time if you have gotten this far. Hopefully, after I get a solid run in Prime blend I might push for 4.8, hell maybe join that 5.0 club!

Long live OCN!


----------



## inflatablemouse

Please add to the stable list







24 hour run











*Edit by Munaim1*

Please use the image attachment tool in the reply box, that way it is easier to view and less hassle for me to link









It's the image button to the left of the paperclip icon.


----------



## fisher01

How does one view the entire spreadsheet? I've tried two browsers and both are unable to scroll the spreadsheet sideways to see all columns.

Thanks


----------



## inflatablemouse

Same here, I can't scroll sideways.

It would be nice if they could simply link it, I think its on Google Docs. Would also speed up the loading time.


----------



## DADDYDC650

5Ghz OC. 14 hours of Prime95 using 90 percent of my RAM. Still need to fine tune a few voltage settings so I'm hoping to lower temps.


----------



## essanbee

Hi di inferi,

It looks like you have all the right ideas. I am having a hard time seeing your BIOS screen shots clearly. Your ROG board should be able to take screen shots directly to a plugged in USB drive if you want clearer shots in the future. It seems to me you are trying to OC your system all at once. I would recommend first OC your CPU, once that is stable then OC your RAM. When both of those are stable go after your GPU. They definitely will have an effect on each other. And taking them one at a time eliminates not knowing which one is causing the problem. Personally I don't OC my RAM, as I don't think it makes that much difference for what I do, but you certainly can OC your RAM.

It is better to OC through the BIOS than it is through AI Suite. I will use the AI Suite in initial testing but after that make adjustments in BIOS.

Test your CPU first with 15-20 minutes of 1344, then 1792, then 2644 as both min and max FFT size. If you pass all three go for the long test. Its the only way to see if you are long term stable.

After CPU is stable then try your RAM. You may need more voltage to get it OCd to 1866.

After CPU and RAM is stable then try your GPU, but that is another thread entirely...









Good Luck


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inflatablemouse*
> 
> Please add to the stable list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 hour run


Can't make out the pic. Too small.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 5Ghz OC. 14 hours of Prime95 using 90 percent of my RAM. Still need to fine tune a few voltage settings so I'm hoping to lower temps.


Nice job!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Nice job!


Why thank you kind sir.


----------



## VanGosroth

Update. 4.5ghz 12 hr stable.

How long does prime usually take to go through all the FFT's?

EDIT: I'm running 10 minute FFT's though..... Does that disqualify me ?







(My 4.2ghz post was at 15 minute FFT)


----------



## inflatablemouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Can't make out the pic. Too small.


Try clicking it then choose 'original' at the bottom







.


----------



## TickleMeElmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanGosroth*
> 
> Update. 4.5ghz 12 hr stable.
> How long does prime usually take to go through all the FFT's?
> EDIT: I'm running 10 minute FFT's though..... Does that disqualify me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My 4.2ghz post was at 15 minute FFT)


Prime takes 72*15 minutes to go through all of the FFT's. To have a 12 hour test encompass all of them you need to manually set it to 10 minutes per FFT.

Also when running Prime it may be worth it to download the new beta version that supports AVX extensions. It is far more stressful on CPUs that support AVX (SB onwards).


----------



## lightsout

Prime with AVX?









Oh crap!


----------



## TickleMeElmo

http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=16618


----------



## IJAHman

Run IBT today and surprisingly got an ERROR frown.gif
run 15 times loop, about 8th got an error.
But I've passed 1344 90% of RAM in P95 for 20mins and then I let it continued for another run, but thread 8 got an error to
Also passed 1792 for 20mins and let it run again for another loop but got an BSOD 101... is there something to tweak again in my settings?
Just I've thought I was stable and ready to run a 12hrs Prime95 ram at 90% loops at 10mins..
Pls help


----------



## inflatablemouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Run IBT today and surprisingly got an ERROR frown.gif
> run 15 times loop, about 8th got an error.
> But I've passed 1344 90% of RAM in P95 for 20mins and then I let it continued for another run, but thread 8 got an error to
> Also passed 1792 for 20mins and let it run again for another loop but got an BSOD 101... is there something to tweak again in my settings?
> Just I've thought I was stable and ready to run a 12hrs Prime95 ram at 90% loops at 10mins..
> Pls help


Stop error 0x101 means core voltage is too low.

Also, 20 minutes isn't by any measure meaningful. Run it for 8 hours minimum, 24 hours if you have the patience.

PS. This info is in the opening post of this thread







.


----------



## IJAHman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inflatablemouse*
> 
> Stop error 0x101 means core voltage is too low.
> Also, 20 minutes isn't by any measure meaningful. Run it for 8 hours minimum, 24 hours if you have the patience.
> PS. This info is in the opening post of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This was my 2nd time around running test 1344 & 1792 at 90% of ram (passed the first test) the only difference is I let it continue testing stability even though I passed 1344 & 1792 for 20mins in the 1st loop for primary testing.
though I eally need to up my voltage by .005v (right now at +.0035v) or it's just the way how PRIME95 works?(I mean 1st test you will pass the next time not).


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TickleMeElmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VanGosroth*
> 
> Update. 4.5ghz 12 hr stable.
> How long does prime usually take to go through all the FFT's?
> EDIT: I'm running 10 minute FFT's though..... Does that disqualify me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My 4.2ghz post was at 15 minute FFT)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime takes 72*15 minutes to go through all of the FFT's. To have a 12 hour test encompass all of them you need to manually set it to 10 minutes per FFT.
> 
> Also when running Prime it may be worth it to download the new beta version that supports AVX extensions. It is far more stressful on CPUs that support AVX (SB onwards).
Click to expand...

The only problem with using AVX Prime, besides the fact that it's still a beta, is that load temps and voltages are significantly higher than 26.6. It may be confusing during the transition, and even then we may find out that AVX Prime produces the same results as the old Prime (ie. does not seem to make a SB processor crash more often or more easily, like in my case).


----------



## TickleMeElmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> The only problem with using AVX Prime, besides the fact that it's still a beta, is that load temps and voltages are significantly higher than 26.6. It may be confusing during the transition, and even then we may find out that AVX Prime produces the same results as the old Prime (ie. does not seem to make a SB processor crash more often or more easily, like in my case).


It may well just be buggy code but a lot of people get 124 bluescreens on otherwise "stable" rigs. Regardless, one has to admit that AVX extensions are poised to be an important instruction set going forward.


----------



## ytv

How does this qualify?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ytv*
> 
> How does this qualify?


nice temps


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 380 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*












Apologies to those who are unable to view the spreadsheet in full, I have added a direct link to the spreadsheet in the OP









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AldAG0FCQxM-dHFiVnRKMkdoT3BackRucFN2SjVhYkE&output=html&widget=true


----------



## VanGosroth

Last update. Finished my 24 hr run. I'm happy and done.

Let's see how long it takes for my processor to degrade ^.^


----------



## ohhgourami

I might be the champ of the 4.5ghz OC with air cooling. I could probably lower the Vcore even more.


----------



## inflatablemouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I might be the champ of the 4.5ghz OC with air cooling. I could probably lower the Vcore even more.


I did 4.4 with 1.25v and 4.5 below 1.26v, both 24/7 stable.

From there on I needed to up the voltage way more and thus increasing heat. For 4.6 I needed 1.34v and 4.8 isn't stable below 1.4v.


----------



## inflatablemouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> This was my 2nd time around running test 1344 & 1792 at 90% of ram (passed the first test) the only difference is I let it continue testing stability even though I passed 1344 & 1792 for 20mins in the 1st loop for primary testing.
> though I eally need to up my voltage by .005v (right now at +.0035v) or it's just the way how PRIME95 works?(I mean 1st test you will pass the next time not).


It's not really clear to me what you've ran and for how long. Are you trying to say it passed a 20 minute test, and you let it run for another after which it crashed?

I also see a worker process threw an error, that with a 0x101 simply means you're not stable.

If you've read the guides and followed them, it would help if you would list your relevant settings, voltages etc. Maybe someone can determine what you need to do but Im pretty sure you just need to up your vcore a bit more (if its not too high already, don't want to fry it







).


----------



## diesel323

Does 19hours count?

Had my 2550k at 5000mhz for 19hours.

Went and played a round of golf came back and my computer was restarted.... So i am pretty sure it failed.

When I go into the prime95 log it just ends it doesn't have an error tho??? Should it tho?


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diesel323*
> 
> Does 19hours count?
> Had my 2550k at 5000mhz for 19hours.
> Went and played a round of golf came back and my computer was restarted.... So i am pretty sure it failed.
> When I go into the prime95 log it just ends it doesn't have an error tho??? Should it tho?


It counts if u have screenshots that u can post!


----------



## pc-illiterate

ummm, microcenter has/had the 2600k at $199.99
got the email at 2:07 am est


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diesel323*
> 
> Does 19hours count?
> 
> Had my 2550k at 5000mhz for 19hours.
> 
> Went and played a round of golf came back and my computer was restarted.... So i am pretty sure it failed.
> 
> When I go into the prime95 log it just ends it doesn't have an error tho??? Should it tho?


If your computer crashed, then the only record of it would be the crash dump. The easiest way to view it would be using Bluescreenview.


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys I remember reading some custom settings for prime in this thread. That were more strenuous and helped when finding your oc because you could run it for less time. Anyone got a link. Just got an i7 today.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Final stable 5Ghz OC. Might try and bump my RAM to 1866Mhz when I have time. 16 hours prime95 stable with 90 percent RAM use + 10 min each FFT size.


----------



## lightsout

Wish me luck folks. Traded my i5 for an i7 today. (couldn't pass up on the new micro center pricing).

Think I got a decent chip. 2 hours into prime. (I'll probably spoil it posting this too soon)









Nothing crazy but I'm pretty happy with the voltage. My cooling can't keep up with any higher of a clock which kind if sucks.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys I remember reading some custom settings for prime in this thread. That were more strenuous and helped when finding your oc because you could run it for less time. Anyone got a link. Just got an i7 today.


Do you mean the FFT sizes?

min/max 1344K
min/max 1792K

But those probably aren't where you get the most heat.

What's that price at Micro Center? I don't see the 2600K listed at all.


----------



## aseabass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Do you mean the FFT sizes?
> min/max 1344K
> min/max 1792K
> But those probably aren't where you get the most heat.
> What's that price at Micro Center? I don't see the 2600K listed at all.


I believe they are having a $200 2600k in store only deal.


----------



## samwiches

Does anyone here want to buy my 2500K? It's #1 in the club.









4.5GHz @ 1.26v
4.9GHz @ 1.33v
5.0GHz @ 1.37v
5.1GHz @ 1.44v
5.4GHz @ 1.55v (true)


----------



## evilDSM

Is there a reason you guys are using Prime ver. 26.6 instead of 27.2? I seem to pull *WAY* higher voltages from 27.2 (running offset) and can't run 90% of my ram (won't use more than 3GB no matter what I put in). If this was my reason for failing to achieve 5GHz I'll go mad!

*Prime95 26.6*


*Prime95 27.2*


----------



## samwiches

Yes, there is a reason two pages back; still beta.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys I remember reading some custom settings for prime in this thread. That were more strenuous and helped when finding your oc because you could run it for less time. Anyone got a link. Just got an i7 today.


I think this is what you are looking for http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2200_50#post_14466483

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilDSM*
> 
> Is there a reason you guys are using Prime ver. 26.6 instead of 27.2? I seem to pull *WAY* higher voltages from 27.2 (running offset) and can't run 90% of my ram (won't use more than 3GB no matter what I put in). If this was my reason for failing to achieve 5GHz I'll go mad!
> 
> *Prime95 26.6*
> 
> 
> *Prime95 27.2*


Your issue may be the version you are using (27.2) keep in mind it's a *BETA* and has been revised twice since that ver.. The current beta is 27.4 and although it's hard to recommend because it is beta it's hard not to given the fact it's (AVS) a critical component that the SB operates under. How accurate can it be if you are leaving out one of the processors instruction sets that's like turning off Hyper Threading when you processor is capable of it, it only mask a potential errant setting.

About the memory issue 1st try the 27.4 then open Task Mgr (Ctrl+Alt+Del) > (Start Task Manager) click on the Performance tab, note under Physical Memory (MB) how much Free memory is available when your system is idling. All users will vary here depending on installed software and what is running in the system tray. Keep in mind when running Prime there are still many things running in the background and a certain amount of memory will be needed to keep things running fine throughout the process. When you setup your custom run use the amount you noted for "Free" memory or 90-94% of the "Available" memory and plug that into the memory to use space of the torture test custom dialog box, this will leave a comfortable overhead to handle most background task. but I would turn off things like screen saver, AV software choose silent mode if available, and or backup task etc when running prime For example: When I Prime with 8GB I use 6500GB and that usually works fine for me but again YMMV


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Does anyone here want to buy my 2500K? It's #1 in the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5GHz @ 1.26v
> 4.9GHz @ 1.33v
> 5.0GHz @ 1.37v
> 5.1GHz @ 1.44v
> 5.4GHz @ 1.55v (true)


Wow this chip is amazing.

And thanks for your help guys. I had a worker fail at four hours. Had to notch up the vcore and left it over night. She went for 9 hours and I killed it. I'm calling that good. Already entered this club twice. Figure 9 hours is good this time since the max temp was 82c and it was holding pretty steady at 80.


----------



## lightsout

Playing around with 5ghz with an Antec Kuhler. Its pretty dang hot but still. I keep getting the fourth worker failing. DO I just keep adding voltage? Or is there something else I should consider?


----------



## inflatablemouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Playing around with 5ghz with an Antec Kuhler. Its pretty dang hot but still. I keep getting the fourth worker failing. DO I just keep adding voltage? Or is there something else I should consider?


No, use common sense.

If its getting too hot, don't keep upping the voltage. Bring down your multiplier to reach a combination of vcore and multiplier that works with your cooling.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inflatablemouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Playing around with 5ghz with an Antec Kuhler. Its pretty dang hot but still. I keep getting the fourth worker failing. DO I just keep adding voltage? Or is there something else I should consider?
> 
> 
> 
> No, use common sense.
> 
> If its getting too hot, don't keep upping the voltage. Bring down your multiplier to reach a combination of vcore and multiplier that works with your cooling.
Click to expand...

Well its within spec. Just not ideal. But yes I did that anyways. I was really trying to see if I could get the chip stable at 5ghz. To see if it was worth it to invest in better cooling. If the chip can't even do 5ghz then why bother?

Priming 4.8 right now.


----------



## VanGosroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well its within spec. Just not ideal. But yes I did that anyways. I was really trying to see if I could get the chip stable at 5ghz. To see if it was worth it to invest in better cooling. If the chip can't even do 5ghz then why bother?
> Priming 4.8 right now.


Out of curiosity, what temperature were you getting at what voltage?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanGosroth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well its within spec. Just not ideal. But yes I did that anyways. I was really trying to see if I could get the chip stable at 5ghz. To see if it was worth it to invest in better cooling. If the chip can't even do 5ghz then why bother?
> Priming 4.8 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what temperature were you getting at what voltage?
Click to expand...

It was high 80's. Definitely more than I would like to give it. I'm sure it's fine up to 90c but I will never run it like that.


----------



## samwiches

I would be real happy with 4700MHz @ 1.33v w/ HT on.

Was that stable? If so, leave it alone.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I would be real happy with 4700MHz @ 1.33v w/ HT on.
> 
> Was that stable? If so, leave it alone.


Nah I think it ended up around 1.35-6v something like that. Just want to squeeze a little more out of it. Glad you would be happy with it though.









I had that attitude with my 2500k. But now I figure screw it I'm going to push it some. Plus it only cost $20 for the OC protection plan and you can push it all you want without worry.

Right now I'm running 4.8 @ 1.392v.


----------



## david82282

I was interested in how the coolers were performing across all the systems in the spreadsheet, and any other trends that might be in all that data. Of course, there are many other variables at play, and this is far from a controlled experiment, so it's hard to make statements like "this cooler is 5 degrees better than that one". But it's another point of reference, and may help to see where a given system sits relative to others. All 2x00ks are lumped together. Just sharing, if of interest. The xlsx is attached with some other trends (MHz vs. V, Air vs. water...), or for other mining.




CPU.SB4.dataset.xlsx 109k .xlsx file


----------



## samwiches

Why did you omit the NZXT Havik 140?


----------



## david82282

Certainly nothing against any of the coolers -- I only plotted data where there were at least ~5 samples for a particular cooler model (I only found 1 NZXT). If you want, individual data points could be added via the xlsx.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david82282*
> 
> Certainly nothing against any of the coolers -- I only plotted data where there were at least ~5 samples for a particular cooler model (I only found 1 NZXT). If you want, individual data points could be added via the xlsx.


It's just I own the Havik, and accounting for voltage the temps I logged beat all but one air cooler in the whole top section of the list. And that was with only one fan.


----------



## IJAHman

*PLS HELP*
I'd set My BIOS to 4.7ghz but still having trouble with some thread running P95 1344 & 1792 (RAM @ 90%) in 15mins per Iterations.

here's my settings :
clock : 4.7
pll overvoltage : enabled
speedstep : enabled
turbo limit : manual
short : 250
long : 250
Core current limit : 250
spread spectrum : disabled

Vcore : offset (0.105v)
DRam Voltage : 1.529 (default)
pll voltage : 1.709v
vtt ; auto

temps
max TEMP at RealTemp at 68c

voltages
BIOS : 1.368, 1.376, 1.384 voltages
CPU-Z (under load) 1.360, 1.680, 1.376, 1.384 sometimes it's just 1.344v (is this normal voltages, not having stable or sticking to one or two kinds of voltages?)

Questions :
* what should I tweak? add vcore (note that I'm already at .105v at offset settings and temps are high too)
* should I set my VTT to 1.122 or 1.131v (currently at AUTO)
* should I decrease or increase my PLL Voltage (Currently at manual : 1.709v)
What would be the solution of THREAD ERROR in PRIME95?
Thank you!


----------



## Scorpion667

I take it 2700k's OC slightly better?

Since Ivy is a bit of a disappointment, I'll need a golden 2600k/2700k soon, might bin them as I doubt anyone will sell them now what with the heat problems on Ivy...


----------



## samwiches

I really want this OC to be over with but it looks like more testing is needed with VCCIO.

Highest stable clocks using default VCCIO *1.050v*:
5.15GHz @ 1.438v (1.456v peak)

Yesterday this happened:

Using VCCIO *1.1000v*:
5.10GHz @ 1.408v (1.424v peak)

It did freeze after 10.5 hours but I'll try again.

This might mean 5.2GHz or more at max volts.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I really want this OC to be over with but it looks like more testing is needed with VCCIO.
> 
> Highest stable clocks using default VCCIO *1.050v*:
> 5.15GHz @ 1.438v (1.456v peak)
> 
> Yesterday this happened:
> 
> Using VCCIO *1.1000v*:
> 5.10GHz @ 1.408v (1.424v peak)
> 
> It did freeze after 10.5 hours but I'll try again.
> 
> This might mean 5.2GHz or more at max volts.


Wow thats a big difference. I ran 4.8 over night. I'm going to stick with this for a while. Not sure when the temp shot up to 84. Max when I went to bed was 80. But it was mainly around 78c. Oh well. OP please update me whenever you do it next time as this is now an i7, before I had an i5.


----------



## DaJinx

Which version is better to use Prime95 26.6 or 25.11?

Yesterday I was trying to overclock stable a 2700K @ 4.8GHz. It ran for 17 hours before the last worker failed due to a rounding error. I set it to max memory and 10 minute FFTs. It's pretty frustrating because I cannot get it stable no matter what. Either one or two workers will stop with an error no matter what frequency I try it at except for stock. I know it is not memory related because the only thing I switched in my system was the CPU, everything worked flawlessly with my 2500K. I think it's just my luck AGAIN, can never get a good clocking chip, by that I mean one that can do 4.7+ at low volts.


----------



## lightsout

17 hours is quite a long time. I know it sucks to see an error and it would drive me nuts. But getting past 16 hours is pretty damn stable.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:
Originally Posted by *IJAHman* 

*PLS HELP*
I'd set My BIOS to 4.7ghz but still having trouble with some thread running P95 1344 & 1792 (RAM @ 90%) in 15mins per Iterations.

here's my settings :
clock : 4.7
pll overvoltage : enabled
speedstep : enabled
turbo limit : manual
short : 250
long : 250
Core current limit : 250
spread spectrum : disabled

Vcore : offset (0.105v)
DRam Voltage : 1.529 (default)
pll voltage : 1.709v
vtt ; auto

temps


> max TEMP at RealTemp at 68c
> 
> voltages
> BIOS : 1.368, 1.376, 1.384 voltages
> CPU-Z (under load) 1.360, 1.680, 1.376, 1.384 sometimes it's just 1.344v (is this normal voltages, not having stable or sticking to one or two kinds of voltages?)
> 
> Questions :
> * what should I tweak? add vcore (note that I'm already at .105v at offset settings and temps are high too)
> * should I set my VTT to 1.122 or 1.131v (currently at AUTO)
> * should I decrease or increase my PLL Voltage (Currently at manual : 1.709v)
> What would be the solution of THREAD ERROR in PRIME95?
> Thank you!


Have you read through this entire thread? http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-for-sandybridge-asrock-motherboards/0_50

if not it maybe helpful. GL


----------



## DaJinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 17 hours is quite a long time. I know it sucks to see an error and it would drive me nuts. But getting past 16 hours is pretty damn stable.


I know but it just drives me nuts knowing it failed so I cannot call it stable until it passes error free. I backed down the overclock and am now trying 4.7GHz, just a little over 3 hours in right now so got my fingers crossed.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaJinx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 17 hours is quite a long time. I know it sucks to see an error and it would drive me nuts. But getting past 16 hours is pretty damn stable.
> 
> 
> 
> I know but it just drives me nuts knowing it failed so I cannot call it stable until it passes error free. I backed down the overclock and am now trying 4.7GHz, just a little over 3 hours in right now so got my fingers crossed.
Click to expand...

I'm totally with you on that. Funny thing is if you stopped at 16 hours you would have been happy. I am the same way though I wouldn't be able to leave it like that.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaJinx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 17 hours is quite a long time. I know it sucks to see an error and it would drive me nuts. But getting past 16 hours is pretty damn stable.
> 
> 
> 
> I know but it just drives me nuts knowing it failed so I cannot call it stable until it passes error free. I backed down the overclock and am now trying 4.7GHz, just a little over 3 hours in right now so got my fingers crossed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally with you on that. Funny thing is if you stopped at 16 hours you would have been happy. I am the same way though I wouldn't be able to leave it like that.
Click to expand...

Now I feel like running prime for 24 hours...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaJinx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 17 hours is quite a long time. I know it sucks to see an error and it would drive me nuts. But getting past 16 hours is pretty damn stable.
> 
> 
> 
> I know but it just drives me nuts knowing it failed so I cannot call it stable until it passes error free. I backed down the overclock and am now trying 4.7GHz, just a little over 3 hours in right now so got my fingers crossed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally with you on that. Funny thing is if you stopped at 16 hours you would have been happy. I am the same way though I wouldn't be able to leave it like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I feel like running prime for 24 hours...
Click to expand...

Don't do it!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Don't do it!!


I have a feeling my OC can handle 24 hours of prime blend. Then again, 16 hours is a long time, I haven't experienced a crash and I can't go 24 hours without using my black beauty...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Don't do it!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go 24 hours without using my black beauty...
Click to expand...

Lol I know, isn't it sick!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol I know, isn't it sick!!


Hello. My OCN name is DADDYDC650 and I'm addicted to my PC.


----------



## lukeibob

1.472

4.7GHz

24 Hour Prime Test

I didnt do it because I bought my system from Scan.co.uk who already oc it.


----------



## lightsout

Welcome Daddy, you are not alone here.


----------



## ohhgourami

Just ran a new test with ridiculously good temps.


----------



## lightsout

What was that all small ffts? Sweet temps.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What was that all small ffts? Sweet temps.


I ran the blend test and that's what it did...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What was that all small ffts? Sweet temps.
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the blend test and that's what it did...
Click to expand...

And after 12 hours your max was 58c? Thats insane.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> And after 12 hours your max was 58c? Thats insane.


Yup. I could have gotten lower temps, but I picked quieter fans as a trade off.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Just ran a new test with ridiculously good temps.


use prime95 v26.6
that old version doesnt stress sb worth a rat's


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> use prime95 v26.6
> that old version doesnt stress sb worth a rat's


Good catch.


----------



## ohhgourami

I didn't realize I was using an older version! Expect an update tomorrow then!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Just ran a new test with ridiculously good temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use prime95 v26.6
> that old version doesnt stress sb worth a rat's
Click to expand...

I knew something had to be off. I didn't even get that good of temps with a 240 and 360 rad.

Wait thats the version I'm using. And it stresses it damn good. Are you referring to the one that uses AVX?

EDIT*** Running 27.4 now temps seem the same as the older version.


----------



## DaJinx

I find using 26.6 requires a bit more volts to be stable as opposed to 25.11. I haven't tried 27.4 yet since it is still a beta.


----------



## lightsout

Which one is recommended for this club? 12 hours on 25.11 has always given me total stability. If I pass 12 hours of blend I have never had any issues after that.


----------



## DaJinx

I presume both versions are accepted. I still used 25.11 until about 3 months ago. I found 26.6 to be more strenuous on the CPU.


----------



## lightsout

Ok thanks.


----------



## IJAHman

I've ran P95 for overnight at 10mins per iteration and at 90% of my RAM. Everything was quiet stable unitl FFT 288 (that was about 10 hrs 53 mins). So I stop the torture test and raise my vcore to a notch (.005v).
But running again from the start would consume a lot time in me since I've got of a lot videos to edit. So my idea was to manually torture every single FFT left with the same settings I used..starting from 288 FFT down to 4096 FFT (w/c is the last TEST) which is about 8 FFT tests. (not sure, 8 or 9 left)
My question is :
My idea of MANUAL TORTURE TEST, is it *acceptable*?
Is it still the same way how p95 test?
pls help.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> I've ran P95 for overnight at 10mins per iteration and at 90% of my RAM. Everything was quiet stable unitl FFT 288 (that was about 10 hrs 53 mins). So I stop the torture test and raise my vcore to a notch (.005v).
> But running again from the start would consume a lot time in me since I've got of a lot videos to edit. So my idea was to manually torture every single FFT left with the same settings I used..starting from 288 FFT down to 4096 FFT (w/c is the last TEST) which is about 8 FFT tests. (not sure, 8 or 9 left)
> My question is :
> My idea of MANUAL TORTURE TEST, is it *acceptable*?
> Is it still the same way how p95 test?
> pls help.


I would stop looking for "shortcuts" and get on with it.

Do *20 runs of Linx AVX* using all the available RAM. If it fails readjust and retry.

If it passes without problems then run *30 minutes of Prime95 (v26.6)* for *2688K* (that's my "favorite"), *1792K* and *1344K*. Separate sessions for each of these 3 FFTs, *30 minutes each* using *as much RAM as you can* (sorry guys but my stats have many cases that running 1792 and 1344K for 15 minutes each just wasn't enough to get the picture).

Doesn't matter the order, run these sessions with what ever order you like. If it fails at one of these, readjust and rerun ALL three again.

If all three passes then you are ready for the *+12 hour Prime marathon*. Will it pass 12 hours of Prime? You'll tell us. In my experience if you have succeeded these 4 sessions (Linx AVX and 3 Prime ones, depending on the frequency it should be 2.5-3 hours total run time for all of these) then you have a pretty good chance to pass the +12 hour marathon without problems.

If for some reason the 12h fails (never happened to me since i adapted this methodology, time will tell) then readjust and just rerun the 12h marathon.

Good luck.

.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> I've ran P95 for overnight at 10mins per iteration and at 90% of my RAM. Everything was quiet stable unitl FFT 288 (that was about 10 hrs 53 mins). So I stop the torture test and raise my vcore to a notch (.005v).
> But running again from the start would consume a lot time in me since I've got of a lot videos to edit. So my idea was to manually torture every single FFT left with the same settings I used..starting from 288 FFT down to 4096 FFT (w/c is the last TEST) which is about 8 FFT tests. (not sure, 8 or 9 left)
> My question is :
> My idea of MANUAL TORTURE TEST, is it *acceptable*?
> Is it still the same way how p95 test?
> pls help.


It's always a good idea to repeat a failing test to insure you can pass it. Use the default 15 minutes with max memory. For the remainder of the the test it's entirely up to you. Of course without the screenshot etc. at 12 or more hours you can not enter the club & wear the banner. Whether it's completely stable is another debatable issue. As I've mentioned before here in these threads, LinX is overkill & Prime 95 ver 26.6 has 70 test, 27.4 w/AVX instructions has 82 test, at 15 min per iterations it's not hard to see you will not complete all test or a complete circuit in 12 hours.

That said small FFT failures like 288 are generally related to memory and sometimes VRM power. Was there a blue screen, freeze or single thread failure at 10h hrs. 53 min.? If it froze I'd say likely a memory issue in which case I would start testing your memory. I use HCI Design Memtest.


----------



## IJAHman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> It's always a good idea to repeat a failing test to insure you can pass it. Use the default 15 minutes with max memory. For the remainder of the the test it's entirely up to you. Of course without the screenshot etc. at 12 or more hours you can not enter the club & wear the banner. Whether it's completely stable is another debatable issue. As I've mentioned before here in these threads, LinX is overkill & Prime 95 ver 26.6 has 70 test, 27.4 w/AVX instructions has 82 test, at 15 min per iterations it's not hard to see you will not complete all test or a complete circuit in 12 hours.
> 
> That said small FFT failures like 288 are generally related to memory and sometimes VRM power. Was there a blue screen, freeze or single thread failure at 10h hrs. 53 min.? If it froze I'd say likely a memory issue in which case I would start testing your memory. I use HCI Design Memtest.


It was only a SINGLE THREADED ERROR. And by bumping my vcore a notch and running the left FFTs I have passed it all without errors. So whats your suggestion?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> It's always a good idea to repeat a failing test to insure you can pass it. Use the default 15 minutes with max memory. For the remainder of the the test it's entirely up to you. Of course without the screenshot etc. at 12 or more hours you can not enter the club & wear the banner. Whether it's completely stable is another debatable issue. As I've mentioned before here in these threads, LinX is overkill & Prime 95 ver 26.6 has 70 test, 27.4 w/AVX instructions has 82 test, at 15 min per iterations it's not hard to see you will not complete all test or a complete circuit in 12 hours.
> 
> That said small FFT failures like 288 are generally related to memory and sometimes VRM power. Was there a blue screen, freeze or single thread failure at 10h hrs. 53 min.? If it froze I'd say likely a memory issue in which case I would start testing your memory. I use HCI Design Memtest.
> 
> 
> 
> It was only a SINGLE THREADED ERROR. And by bumping my vcore a notch and running the left FFTs I have passed it all without errors. So whats your suggestion?
Click to expand...

If your happy with it. Leave it. If you want to join this club. Or be sure. Run the 12 hours when you get a chance. Thats my .02 on the matter.


----------



## IJAHman

Thnks everyone! specially to owcraftsman for answering to all my questions. I'll try running P95 again if I had the time at 15mins/iteration and 90% of ram. But for the meantime i will try use this settings (4.5ghz) and see if errors occur. I think real world app and workloads will still be a test to this OC







Thank you and I will still try join in this *CLUB*! Really a *BIG HELP!*


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Thnks everyone! specially to owcraftsman for answering to all my questions. I'll try running P95 again if I had the time at 15mins/iteration and 90% of ram. But for the meantime i will try use this settings (4.5ghz) and see if errors occur. I think real world app and workloads will still be a test to this OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I will still try join in this *CLUB*! Really a *BIG HELP!*


Glad you got it sorted


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaJinx*
> 
> I presume both versions are accepted. I still used 25.11 until about 3 months ago. I found 26.6 to be more strenuous on the CPU.


no. munaim specically stated and linked to v26.6

v27.4 now shows it uses avx


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaJinx*
> 
> I presume both versions are accepted. I still used 25.11 until about 3 months ago. I found 26.6 to be more strenuous on the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> no. munaim specically stated and linked to v26.6
> 
> v27.4 now shows it uses avx
Click to expand...

I don't see anything in the rules about which version of prime. And the link he gives to get prime says "all versions available" next to it.


----------



## ohhgourami

That is correct, the rules never specifically mentioned which version of prime95 we must use for this test. If so, I would qualify for this club based on my previous post.

Either way, I plan to repost a new run running version 26.6. I actually ran it for 12 hours last night with slightly LOWER temps, but a worker failed 8 hours in. I had tried to drop my voltage by .005 in fear that 26.6 is much more stressful (probably would have failed with 25.11 anyway). Let's see if "that old version doesnt stress sb worth a rat's".


----------



## pc-illiterate

no it doesnt stress it worth a rat's.
i was searching through the thread last night. i got tired of reading. the prime youre using doesnt include avx. if it doesnt include avx, how is sandy being stressed ?the new 27.4 actually says avx. munaim and others dont use it because its still beta.


----------



## munaim1

*note to everyone awaiting entry to club*

I'm updating spreadsheet now.

Also just for clarification (will be added to OP), I will be amending the rules to include which Prime95 version is to be used. Latest stable version is the 26.6. Until the new 27.4 is out beta we will continue using the 26.6 version.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *note to everyone awaiting entry to club*
> 
> I'm updating spreadsheet now.
> 
> Also just for clarification (will be added to OP), I will be amending the rules to include which Prime95 version is to be used. Latest stable version is the 26.6. Until the new 27.4 is out beta we will continue using the 26.6 version.


So is it common when moving to 26.6 that your previous OC will not be prime stable?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *note to everyone awaiting entry to club*
> 
> I'm updating spreadsheet now.
> 
> Also just for clarification (will be added to OP), I will be amending the rules to include which Prime95 version is to be used. Latest stable version is the 26.6. Until the new 27.4 is out beta we will continue using the 26.6 version.
> 
> 
> 
> So is it common when moving to 26.6 that your previous OC will not be prime stable?
Click to expand...

could be the case, however do remember that prime95 is still a bit of 'software' and requires updates now and again. It helps when it is released as a stable version rather than in beta. At the moment 27.4 is is beta and for some it is unstable (not the system, the actual software).

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 380 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## DaJinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So is it common when moving to 26.6 that your previous OC will not be prime stable?


That was the case for me unfortunately, I had to increase vcore from 1.4v to 1.42 to be stable on Prime 26.6. It didn't really increase temps though maybe a degree not anything to get worried about.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaJinx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So is it common when moving to 26.6 that your previous OC will not be prime stable?
> 
> 
> 
> That was the case for me unfortunately, I had to increase vcore from 1.4v to 1.42 to be stable on Prime 26.6. It didn't really increase temps though maybe a degree not anything to get worried about.
Click to expand...

I will leave my current oc as it is. But my silver arrow shows up this week and I will make the switch as I try to raise my oc.

I will say though that I have never had any issues after getting through a 12 hour blend with 25.11

So hopefully prime doesn't start going to the way of IBT. Over stressing to an unrealistic temp/load.


----------



## hamzta09

Cant seem to get my 2500k stable at anything above 4ghz.

I just tried 4.5 with +050 offset, 1.120 QPI/VTT, 1.135 System Agent - BSOD/Reboot during 10 sec Prime95 blend.
I also tried 4.5 with only the offset, but up to +065, giving me an idle voltage of 1.392v and 1.33v load.
For some reason, whenever I add to offset, only the idle vcore gets raised, the Load vcore is never above 1.33. Everything turned off like C1, C3/C6, EIST however Thermal Monitor on.
And I dont want to add even more to offset, then I would be idling at 1.4+ vcore.

When I had multi at 45 and booted into windows with voltage set to normal and offset to normal my VID in realtemp was 1.3761.

Funny thing though, yesterday or two days ago I had it running at 4.4ghz with offset +050 stable through prime95 for 4 hours, and I then played shogun 2 for about an hour and I got bsod.

Sandy has to be the worst overclocking processors ever, the Phenoms were just so damn easy, raise multi, add vcore and boom, you're done.


----------



## samwiches

4500MHz will likely need more than 1.33v.

You should raise LLC one or two levels if you are having such a hard time with vdroop, and with such a high offset you might as well.

Are you sure you need VTT at 1.120v?

C1E and Speedstep never need to be disabled.

Four hours of Prime means almost nothing, sorry to say. Rarely does a semi-stable system run consistently semi-stable.

Oh, and SB is one of the all-time overclockers. Keep trying.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> 4500MHz will likely need more than 1.33v.
> You should raise LLC one or two levels if you are having such a hard time with vdroop, and with such a high offset you might as well.
> C1E and Speedstep never need to be disabled.
> Four hours of Prime means almost nothing, sorry to say. Rarely does a semi-sable system run consistently semi-stable.


LLC doesnt work together with Offset on this board. It gets disabled i.e. grayed out i.e. cant mark/target it.
As soon as you change Vcore voltage to Normal - LLC gets disabled. If you turn it to digits like 1.300 for instance, LLC gets enabled, but Then Offset gets disabled.


----------



## samwiches

If you're using an offset, why isn't your idle voltage at ~1.000v?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> If you're using an offset, why isn't your idle voltage at ~1.000v?


Cause EIST etc are all turned off and the clock runs at 4.5?
I just said that.


----------



## samwiches

Oh. My board doesn't do offset as fixed voltage.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Oh. My board doesn't do offset as fixed voltage.


Its because he turned all the energy saving stuff off.

If you are going to use offset. Then you want to leave all the C states and all that on. They go together.

If you want to do a manual voltage and lock your clock then you turn them off.

At least thats how I see it. The point of using offset is so the voltage/clock will drop when idle.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its because he turned all the energy saving stuff off.
> If you are going to use offset. Then you want to leave all the C states and all that on. They go together.
> If you want to do a manual voltage and lock your clock then you turn them off.
> At least thats how I see it. The point of using offset is so the voltage/clock will drop when idle.


Actually it the other way around...

C3 and C6 off when using offset and ALL C states on when on fixed voltage... C states turn off parts of the cpu when they r not in use and have little to do with voltage regulation..same thing with energy saving options in ur bios, if u turn them on they don't lower the Vcore, just turn off parts of CPU that r not in use....

But for offset it s good to keep C3 and C6 off cause some parts of CPU have a hard time turning on after being turned off due to low Vcore at idle...so for stability sake u turn C states off....on fixed Vcore there is no such issue and C states should be enabled to prolong the life of ur CPU.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its because he turned all the energy saving stuff off.
> If you are going to use offset. Then you want to leave all the C states and all that on. They go together.
> If you want to do a manual voltage and lock your clock then you turn them off.
> At least thats how I see it. The point of using offset is so the voltage/clock will drop when idle.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it the other way around...
> 
> C3 and C6 off when using offset and ALL C states on when on fixed voltage... C states turn off parts of the cpu when they r not in use and have little to do with voltage regulation..same thing with energy saving options in ur bios, if u turn them on they don't lower the Vcore, just turn off parts of CPU that r not in use....
> 
> But for offset it s good to keep C3 and C6 off cause some parts of CPU have a hard time turning on after being turned off due to low Vcore at idle...so for stability sake u turn C states off....on fixed Vcore there is no such issue and C states should be enabled to prolong the life of ur CPU.
Click to expand...

Ok then, you sound like you know what your talking about. I have had a sandy since launch day. On my third actually never had any issues. So I will just leave it as it is.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok then, you sound like you know what your talking about. I have had a sandy since launch day. On my third actually never had any issues. So I will just leave it as it is.


If u can do offset @ 4.5 Ghz and have all power saving modes on u should leave it like that. It's actually pretty great!!! OC chip and power efficient too!


----------



## samwiches

Agreed. I don't get all these people pushing high/fixed voltage through their chips (congrats on your $100 cooler and the +4FPS you get in Crysis).

I run 1.33v and have a silent, clean machine.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok then, you sound like you know what your talking about. I have had a sandy since launch day. On my third actually never had any issues. So I will just leave it as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> If u can do offset @ 4.5 Ghz and have all power saving modes on u should leave it like that. It's actually pretty great!!! OC chip and power efficient too!
Click to expand...

I'm actually at 4.8 but yah. Thats what I love about sandy is the turbo OC. No need for it to run full throttle just sitting there.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> Actually it the other way around...
> C3 and C6 off when using offset and ALL C states on when on fixed voltage... C states turn off parts of the cpu when they r not in use and have little to do with voltage regulation..same thing with energy saving options in ur bios, if u turn them on they don't lower the Vcore, just turn off parts of CPU that r not in use....
> But for offset it s good to keep C3 and C6 off cause some parts of CPU have a hard time turning on after being turned off due to low Vcore at idle...so for stability sake u turn C states off....on fixed Vcore there is no such issue and C states should be enabled to prolong the life of ur CPU.


Using offset voltage, I have SpeedStep enabled as well as C1E. I disabled C3, C6 and Package C State Support. I shouldn't run into any issues correct? I'm at 5Ghz 18 hours Prime95 26.6 custom blend stable with 90%+ RAM.


----------



## opiatevader

Hey, Can I still get in the club??
Here's my Proof


I did it through my On-board, overclock program. It pushed it by changing the BCLK,









Now to change that and do it right!


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Using offset voltage, I have SpeedStep enabled as well as C1E. I disabled C3, C6 and Package C State Support. I shouldn't run into any issues correct? I'm at 5Ghz 18 hours Prime95 26.6 custom blend stable with 90%+ RAM.


I don't know about all issues, but if u set C states the way u did i don't see why there should be any problems caused by power saving modes like hanging system after sleep of BSOD on idle.

I dont know ur other settings, but IMHO at 5 ghz main thing to look after r Temps and Vcore. If u got there(5 Ghz) i guess u know what u r doing!









Also I didn't have time to play with OC with additional turbo voltage but I'll give it a try when i get the time to do it.
It might MAYBE be the way to solve some BSOD @ idle issues at higher clocks... would be a lot more fun if Intel had let us to go -0.xxx V on that offset voltage too so there would be 2 ways to set offset. One for normal idle-low multis and other for when OC kicks in...but i guess it s reserved for next gen chips after IVY.


----------



## 13thmonkey

I tried doing some statistical analysis on the just the data from the 2500K's, trying to predict temps based on voltage/speed/memory size/memory speed and type of cooling (air or water).

There's an awful lot of overlap between air and water, and voltage is a reasonable predictor (still lots of errors) if people are interested i'll post up the results. I'd also have some suggestions that might be useful if there is an ivy version of this thread with regards to additional data collection, probably 2-3 more fields, as I'm suspecting we could pull out the differences between HDT and non HDT air coolers, and there may be differences between board manufacturers which would help board selection, or as a supplement to people 'knowing' whats good. interested?

Oh, and I will be going Ivy, is it possible to get a mild OC low 4.0's on sandy with all of the power saving/idling left on?


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I tried doing some statistical analysis on the just the data from the 2500K's, trying to predict temps based on voltage/speed/memory size/memory speed and type of cooling (air or water).
> There's an awful lot of overlap between air and water, and voltage is a reasonable predictor (still lots of errors) if people are interested i'll post up the results. I'd also have some suggestions that might be useful if there is an ivy version of this thread with regards to additional data collection, probably 2-3 more fields, as I'm suspecting we could pull out the differences between HDT and non HDT air coolers, and there may be differences between board manufacturers which would help board selection, or as a supplement to people 'knowing' whats good. interested?
> 
> Oh, and I will be going Ivy, is it possible to get a mild OC low 4.0's on sandy with all of the power saving/idling left on?


Read this thread for IVY info. U can find some good info there. And according to that thread findings OC Ivy on air will be bad.

And I think u can for sure just change MULTI to 40 and everything else on auto and be stable on 99% of chips.


----------



## 13thmonkey

All ready all over that one, very interesting, a little disappointed with the temps, but you can't have it all on a new process.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its because he turned all the energy saving stuff off.
> If you are going to use offset. Then you want to leave all the C states and all that on. They go together.
> If you want to do a manual voltage and lock your clock then you turn them off.
> At least thats how I see it. The point of using offset is so the voltage/clock will drop when idle.


When I use offset, the load clock is stuck at 1.33 no matter how high I put the offset. So I cant clock using offset.

Now Im clocking using normal vcore set to 1.35 in bios ~1.28 during load and ~1.344-1356 idle.
With LLC set to 3 out of 10. If I turn it Off the load Vcore would be ~1.24-26 and idle even higher.
For some reason, the CPU (now at 4.2ghz) is much more stable than it was with offset, which also had higher load clocks and idle clocks.. (Still powersaving stuff disabled)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its because he turned all the energy saving stuff off.
> If you are going to use offset. Then you want to leave all the C states and all that on. They go together.
> If you want to do a manual voltage and lock your clock then you turn them off.
> At least thats how I see it. The point of using offset is so the voltage/clock will drop when idle.
> 
> 
> 
> When I use offset, the load clock is stuck at 1.33 no matter how high I put the offset. So I cant clock using offset.
> 
> Now Im clocking using normal vcore set to 1.35 in bios ~1.28 during load and ~1.344-1356 idle.
> With LLC set to 3 out of 10. If I turn it Off the load Vcore would be ~1.24-26 and idle even higher.
> For some reason, the CPU (now at 4.2ghz) is much more stable than it was with offset, which also had higher load clocks and idle clocks.. (Still powersaving stuff disabled)
Click to expand...

Thats some crazy vdroop there. I would raise llc to get the voltage to be where you set it at load. If you only need 1.28 during load. I would raise LLC so that you can have it at 1.28 at idle as well.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats some crazy vdroop there. I would raise llc to get the voltage to be where you set it at load. If you only need 1.28 during load. I would raise LLC so that you can have it at 1.28 at idle as well.


My LLC set higher doesnt seem to affect the idle vcore much. But I could check again.

So I raised the LLC one step, the Idle vcore gets higher, and load gets higher 1.308 now during Load in prime and 1.356 idle however I lowered bios vcore by 0.010, could probably go lower on it. But for now Im testing.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats some crazy vdroop there. I would raise llc to get the voltage to be where you set it at load. If you only need 1.28 during load. I would raise LLC so that you can have it at 1.28 at idle as well.
> 
> 
> 
> My LLC set higher doesnt seem to affect the idle vcore much. But I could check again.
Click to expand...

No I am talking about load. You said under load you are stable at 1.28v? So set the llc so that you can set your manual voltage to 1.28. And so that when under load it stays at that voltage. So idle 1.28v Load 1.28v. If stable at a certain voltage under load no need to run it much higher at idle.

A bunch of people were getting that board with their 2600k at micro center this weekend. Seems like they are going to be bummed. Sounds like it has a crappy bios.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No I am talking about load. You said under load you are stable at 1.28v? So set the llc so that you can set your manual voltage to 1.28. And so that when under load it stays at that voltage. So idle 1.28v Load 1.28v. If stable at a certain voltage under load no need to run it much higher at idle.
> A bunch of people were getting that board with their 2600k at micro center this weekend. Seems like they are going to be bummed. Sounds like it has a crappy bios.


Well my CPU seems to like higher voltage during idle than load for some reason, or atleast when the clock is still at 4.2ghz in idle.
You mean I should set the LLC basicly at 10/10 and then voltage at 1.28 or as close to it as possible. I heard that too much LLC isnt that good.

The Board is fine, however the OC features are a bit lacking, like you cant use Offset together with LLC.
And im still using F9, there is F10 and F11 aswell. But I havent gotten @BIOS to figure out that there are new BIOS's for this Board. And my USB stick wont be reckognized by the QFlash in POST.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No I am talking about load. You said under load you are stable at 1.28v? So set the llc so that you can set your manual voltage to 1.28. And so that when under load it stays at that voltage. So idle 1.28v Load 1.28v. If stable at a certain voltage under load no need to run it much higher at idle.
> A bunch of people were getting that board with their 2600k at micro center this weekend. Seems like they are going to be bummed. Sounds like it has a crappy bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my CPU seems to like higher voltage during idle than load for some reason, or atleast when the clock is still at 4.2ghz in idle.
> You mean I should set the LLC basicly at 10/10 and then voltage at 1.28 or as close to it as possible. I heard that too much LLC isnt that good.
> 
> The Board is fine, however the OC features are a bit lacking, like you cant use Offset together with LLC.
> And im still using F9, there is F10 and F11 aswell. But I havent gotten @BIOS to figure out that there are new BIOS's for this Board. And my USB stick wont be reckognized by the QFlash in POST.
Click to expand...

Its cool do what you want. I just feel that if a cpu can run at said voltage under load then it definitely should be able to also when idle.

When you set the voltage in the bios you are setting the idle. I always try to get the voltage to stay constant when loaded. But yes I have heard some things about llc as well. I normally run it a bit below the highest level.

But I don't know much about gigabytes 1155 bios's. I only had one board at launch and returned it as I didn't like it. (this was before they finally got uefi.)


----------



## Codycjd

When doing a Prime 95 test and one of the workers fail, does that mean my chip needs an increase in voltage? (Aiming for 4.5Ghz)


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its cool do what you want. I just feel that if a cpu can run at said voltage under load then it definitely should be able to also when idle.
> When you set the voltage in the bios you are setting the idle. I always try to get the voltage to stay constant when loaded. But yes I have heard some things about llc as well. I normally run it a bit below the highest level.
> But I don't know much about gigabytes 1155 bios's. I only had one board at launch and returned it as I didn't like it. (this was before they finally got uefi.)


Currently got it at 1.296v load and 1.320 idle. With LLC at 5 and bios volt 1.28.

Well the board uses normal bios, but you have the option to use "TouchBIOS" aka Windows BIOS that looks like UEFI.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its cool do what you want. I just feel that if a cpu can run at said voltage under load then it definitely should be able to also when idle.
> When you set the voltage in the bios you are setting the idle. I always try to get the voltage to stay constant when loaded. But yes I have heard some things about llc as well. I normally run it a bit below the highest level.
> But I don't know much about gigabytes 1155 bios's. I only had one board at launch and returned it as I didn't like it. (this was before they finally got uefi.)
> 
> 
> 
> Currently got it at 1.296v load and 1.320 idle. With LLC at 5 and bios volt 1.28.
> 
> Well the board uses normal bios, but you have the option to use "TouchBIOS" aka Windows BIOS that looks like UEFI.
Click to expand...

So does gigabyte still not have a true UEFI? sheesh why not.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So does gigabyte still not have a true UEFI? sheesh why not.


My Specific board doesnt. But Im sure other newer boards do.

Question does EIST work with Fixed voltage? I currently have it enabled and idle volt is 1.296v instead of 1.320 (or it may be caused by C1/C3/C6)


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Codycjd*
> 
> When doing a Prime 95 test and one of the workers fail, does that mean my chip needs an increase in voltage? (Aiming for 4.5Ghz)


Prime errors can be caused by anything---Vcore, PLL, QPI/VTT/VCCIO, RAM timing/speed/voltage.

Fortunately you can likely correct it by increasing Vcore alone. But that may not be necessary, so if you want to avoid the extra heat produced by higher voltages then you can first try to increase memory timings, or reduce memory speed (there will be almost no impact on performance by making small changes).


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Using offset voltage, I have SpeedStep enabled as well as C1E. I disabled C3, C6 and Package C State Support. I shouldn't run into any issues correct? I'm at 5Ghz 18 hours Prime95 26.6 custom blend stable with 90%+ RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about all issues, but if u set C states the way u did i don't see why there should be any problems caused by power saving modes like hanging system after sleep of BSOD on idle.
> 
> I dont know ur other settings, but IMHO at 5 ghz main thing to look after r Temps and Vcore. If u got there(5 Ghz) i guess u know what u r doing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I didn't have time to play with OC with additional turbo voltage but I'll give it a try when i get the time to do it.
> It might MAYBE be the way to solve some BSOD @ idle issues at higher clocks... would be a lot more fun if Intel had let us to go -0.xxx V on that offset voltage too so there would be 2 ways to set offset. One for normal idle-low multis and other for when OC kicks in...but i guess it s reserved for next gen chips after IVY.
Click to expand...

On ASUS Z68 boards the setting for _Additional Turbo Voltage_ is not present in the latest BIOS's. And the newest version provides significantly better stability for me (+5hrs of testing at 5100MHz/1.408v --- almost 11hrs stable).

(That's just FYI for ASUS people wondering about that setting.)


----------



## david82282

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I tried doing some statistical analysis on the just the data from the 2500K's, trying to predict temps based on voltage/speed/memory size/memory speed and type of cooling (air or water).
> There's an awful lot of overlap between air and water, and voltage is a reasonable predictor (still lots of errors) if people are interested i'll post up the results. I'd also have some suggestions that might be useful if there is an ivy version of this thread with regards to additional data collection, probably 2-3 more fields, as I'm suspecting we could pull out the differences between HDT and non HDT air coolers, and there may be differences between board manufacturers which would help board selection, or as a supplement to people 'knowing' whats good. interested?
> 
> Oh, and I will be going Ivy, is it possible to get a mild OC low 4.0's on sandy with all of the power saving/idling left on?


Yes, I'd like to see what you found... I'm guessing you did some multiple regression?


----------



## Dirtnap

Ok I'm submitting 2 rigs for the Sandy Stable Club. First one is mine and the 2nd one is my son's. He's the 9 year old known to most in the gaming community as The Legend for his videos of when he was pwning noobs at the age of 6.
First of all though, thank you for all of the amazing help on this forum especially to Munaim and ras for helping me get these overclocks done in a relatively quick manner. I will post the videos of both of these rigs after I put some finishing touches on them.

I made sure to overlap the start/finish times on the Prime Blends as well as highlight the video cards to show the difference in the 2 rigs because a lot of our parts are the same.

Also this was my first watercooling build with many thanks as well to these forums for all of the great advice on how to build and where to shop.

I went with HT on for mine because for one, I'm a baller







, and 2nd I'm going to be streaming and doing other media intensive projects with mine, otherwise I would have just gone with HT off.

Quick Edit: Because this is my first post on OCN I just thought I'd mention that I'm like one of those radio listeners that calls in and says "first time caller, long time listener" as I've been following OCN for years now and am always browsing around here when upgrading my computers, but just have never taken the time to actually become active in the community.












And now for The Legend's rig


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david82282*
> 
> Yes, I'd like to see what you found... I'm guessing you did some multiple regression?


Multi regression, Anova, simple box plots. Will give it a good go on Friday, just got a bunch of graphs and results at the moment. There is statistical significance in the results, which I was quite pleased to find.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Anyone got any thoughts at whether memory voltage affects CPU temp on SB, and therefore is likely to on IVB? Going to buy ram and have a choice of that samsung LV stuff that should OC well at 1.4V or some more standard 1600 CL8 at 1.5V. one is a risk, one is a dead cert, but may generate more heat.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtnap*
> 
> Ok I'm submitting 2 rigs for the Sandy Stable Club. First one is mine and the 2nd one is my son's. He's the 9 year old known to most in the gaming community as The Legend for his videos of when he was pwning noobs at the age of 6.
> First of all though, thank you for all of the amazing help on this forum especially to Munaim and ras for helping me get these overclocks done in a relatively quick manner. I will post the videos of both of these rigs after I put some finishing touches on them.
> 
> I made sure to overlap the start/finish times on the Prime Blends as well as highlight the video cards to show the difference in the 2 rigs because a lot of our parts are the same.
> 
> Also this was my first watercooling build with many thanks as well to these forums for all of the great advice on how to build and where to shop.
> 
> I went with HT on for mine because for one, I'm a baller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and 2nd I'm going to be streaming and doing other media intensive projects with mine, otherwise I would have just gone with HT off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for The Legend's rig


Those are good chips you guys have. But have you tried lowering PLL to 1.70v (+/-)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts at whether memory voltage affects CPU temp on SB, and therefore is likely to on IVB? Going to buy ram and have a choice of that samsung LV stuff that should OC well at 1.4V or some more standard 1600 CL8 at 1.5V. one is a risk, one is a dead cert, but may generate more heat.


I have these. There is no increase in CPU temp from 1.35v to 1.50v on the memory. And best to leave those at 1600 and lower the timings---increased clocks will have more impact on stability.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Thanks samwiches, I'll stick with ballistics at CL8 1600, less risk no real difference in cost.


----------



## Dirtnap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Those are good chips you guys have. But have you tried lowering PLL to 1.70v (+/-)?


I didn't try to mess with the PLL voltages as I was trying to just get something stable before this weekend because we'll be playing TERA OBT.

Would lowering the PLL to 1.7 allow for lower vCore potentially?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtnap*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Those are good chips you guys have. But have you tried lowering PLL to 1.70v (+/-)?
> 
> 
> 
> Would lowering the PLL to 1.7 allow for lower vCore potentially?
Click to expand...

I am curious about this as well.


----------



## samwiches

I don't remember whether I was able to reduce vcore, or if I simply extended my "wall", but 4800MHz was my previous maximum with a 1.45v limit on vcore. After finding a PLL around 1.70v I maxed at 5151MHz w/ 1.44v.

In addition, more testing with the new Samsung 22nm memory and raising VCCIO to 1.100v allowed a single 10hr+ run at 5100MHz w/ 1.408v, where previously 1.42v was needed for a 12hr run.

That may not sound very systematic, but basically with PLL @ 1.70v and VCCIO @ 1.10v got my chip from 4800MHz to 5100MHz.

Again, not sure if there was a wall I was hitting or whether I simply need too much voltage to continue pushing, but that was the result---more gigajertz.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I don't remember whether I was able to reduce vcore, or if I simply extended my "wall", but 4800MHz was my previous maximum with a 1.45v limit on vcore. After finding a PLL around 1.70v I maxed at 5151MHz w/ 1.44v.
> 
> In addition, more testing with the new Samsung 22nm memory and raising VCCIO to 1.100v allowed a single 10hr+ run at 5100MHz w/ 1.408v, where previously 1.42v was needed for a 12hr run.
> 
> That may not sound very systematic, but basically with PLL @ 1.70v and VCCIO @ 1.10v got my chip from 4800MHz to 5100MHz.
> 
> Again, not sure if there was a wall I was hitting or whether I simply need too much voltage to continue pushing, but that was the result---more gigajertz.


Sounds great man. When my silver arrow gets here monday I will be trying this out.

So what do you use for quick testing when messing around with new clocks. I mean obviously a 12 hour test with every little change isn't practical. I was using this post here.

When I did the 1344 test prime became unresponsive instantly. The windows never updated. THe cpu was at 100% but I had to close it with the task manager. I thought oh great but I then passed a 12 hour blend. And was able to do the other custom FFT tests fine. So it had me a little confused.

But is that still the recommended method when finding your clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> I've ran P95 for overnight at 10mins per iteration and at 90% of my RAM. Everything was quiet stable unitl FFT 288 (that was about 10 hrs 53 mins). So I stop the torture test and raise my vcore to a notch (.005v).
> But running again from the start would consume a lot time in me since I've got of a lot videos to edit. So my idea was to manually torture every single FFT left with the same settings I used..starting from 288 FFT down to 4096 FFT (w/c is the last TEST) which is about 8 FFT tests. (not sure, 8 or 9 left)
> My question is :
> My idea of MANUAL TORTURE TEST, is it *acceptable*?
> Is it still the same way how p95 test?
> pls help.
> 
> 
> 
> I would stop looking for "shortcuts" and get on with it.
> 
> Do *20 runs of Linx AVX* using all the available RAM. If it fails readjust and retry.
> 
> If it passes without problems then run *30 minutes of Prime95 (v26.6)* for *2688K* (that's my "favorite"), *1792K* and *1344K*. Separate sessions for each of these 3 FFTs, *30 minutes each* using *as much RAM as you can* (sorry guys but my stats have many cases that running 1792 and 1344K for 15 minutes each just wasn't enough to get the picture).
> 
> Doesn't matter the order, run these sessions with what ever order you like. If it fails at one of these, readjust and rerun ALL three again.
> 
> If all three passes then you are ready for the *+12 hour Prime marathon*. Will it pass 12 hours of Prime? You'll tell us. In my experience if you have succeeded these 4 sessions (Linx AVX and 3 Prime ones, depending on the frequency it should be 2.5-3 hours total run time for all of these) then you have a pretty good chance to pass the +12 hour marathon without problems.
> 
> If for some reason the 12h fails (never happened to me since i adapted this methodology, time will tell) then readjust and just rerun the 12h marathon.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sounds great man. When my silver arrow gets here monday I will be trying this out.
> 
> So what do you use for quick testing when messing around with new clocks. I mean obviously a 12 hour test with every little change isn't practical. I was using this post here.
> 
> When I did the 1344 test prime became unresponsive instantly. The windows never updated. THe cpu was at 100% but I had to close it with the task manager. I thought oh great but I then passed a 12 hour blend. And was able to do the other custom FFT tests fine. So it had me a little confused.
> 
> But is that still the recommended method when finding your clocks.


For Vcore/clock testing I just ran 1344K with minimum/default memory at max Vcore and desired clock, then lowered Vcore until BSOD. Rebooted and raised vcore one notch back upward for 30 mins of 1344K (sometimes repeating that last step with a little more Vcore.)

For testing RAM or VCCIO I use 95% of available memory and 1344K, then wait for errors. ASUS AI Suite is awesome for testing VCCIO and PLL cause Prime won't usually crash, mostly gives errors. You can adjust and restart the test, then expect an error within 30 seconds.

When you get that hanging, is it with high memory in use? If so that might be the hard drive caching.

(Really though.. since this is the _Sandy_ Stable club I don't get why we need to test so much memory anyway. I need my comp for movies and MLB Net, and video runs like crap when I have all the RAM tied up.)


----------



## hamzta09

I try those tests "2688K" above but Prime95 then gets stuck at "Starting" nothing more happens.

EDIT: So Prime95 wont load on any of those 3 Custom digits.

I passed Linx though on 42multi, 1.28v bios, LLC 5 and actual Load Volt = 1.306.


----------



## lightsout

Actually you know what yes that was at Max memory. And my hard drive has only like 3gb's available. I need to free up some space. Also thanks a lot for the help rep incoming. Didnt think of using AI suite.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtnap*
> 
> I didn't try to mess with the PLL voltages as I was trying to just get something stable before this weekend because we'll be playing TERA OBT.
> Would lowering the PLL to 1.7 allow for lower vCore potentially?


In short; YES for sure. Many people in this tread did this. It got me stable 5 ghz OC.
U can try even lower than 1.7 on pll. If u go too low PC simply will not boot. Thats where that CLR CMOS button comes in handy!








My cpu is currently @ 4.5 ghz with PLL 1.58 V. So going that low on pll form stock 1.82 V got me some 0.025 Vcore drop. And less heat generated.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I try those tests "2688K" above but Prime95 then gets stuck at "Starting" nothing more happens.
> 
> EDIT: So Prime95 wont load on any of those 3 Custom digits.
> 
> I passed Linx though on 42multi, 1.28v bios, LLC 5 and actual Load Volt = 1.306.


Did CPUZ quit on you for that screenshot?


----------



## Crabby654

Hey guys, So I've been having a bit of an issue with my overclock.

So I was stable at 4.8Ghz @+0.045v (for the manual offset) with a 12 hour P95 test.

About a month ago I got another 8Gb's if ram for a total of 16Gb's of ram. I was initially getting 0x124 errors so I increased the vcore to +0.055v and that error stopped. Now I am (maybe twice a week) at startup sometime getting a 0x9C error and I am not sure how to fix it. I have tried raising my vcore offset to +0.065 but that didn't fix it so I put it back down to 0.055v, I have also tried raising my VTT to 1.15v (I believe that's what it is is for the max save voltage) and I am still getting the error.

Any suggestions for me to try? Off to work, when I get home I will try anything!


----------



## ohhgourami

Here is an update for my 12 hour with version 26.6 instead of 25.11.



It forced me to raise my voltage by .02 so that's not really making "25.11 stress like a rat's" compared to 26.6. It's slightly more demanding but not that much more. I'm satisfied with those temps especially since I can keep the noise ~30dB.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Did CPUZ quit on you for that screenshot?


No it was just the idle downclocks kicking in. Since that was when the tests were done, the CPU decided to go into the various idle clocks.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Here is an update for my 12 hour with version 26.6 instead of 25.11.
> 
> 
> 
> It forced me to raise my voltage by .02 so that's not really making "25.11 stress like a rat's" compared to 26.6. It's slightly more demanding but not that much more. I'm satisfied with those temps especially since I can keep the noise ~30dB.


Dang those temps are on air? I mean the OC isn't huge but I thought for sure it was water. Is that with the stock fans or some crazy 3000rpm ones?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Did CPUZ quit on you for that screenshot?
> 
> 
> 
> No it was just the idle downclocks kicking in. Since that was when the tests were done, the CPU decided to go into the various idle clocks.
Click to expand...

Weird, mines seems to go to full clock or 1600. Was it sitting like that or just happened to catch it with the screen shot?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang those temps are on air? I mean the OC isn't huge but I thought for sure it was water. Is that with the stock fans or some crazy 3000rpm ones?
> Weird, mines seems to go to full clock or 1600. Was it sitting like that or just happened to catch it with the screen shot?


Catch it,
my CPU goes between 1600, 1900(or something) 2200, 2500, 3000(i think) 3400, 3500, 3600, 3700, and 4200 MHz depending on load.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang those temps are on air? I mean the OC isn't huge but I thought for sure it was water. Is that with the stock fans or some crazy 3000rpm ones?
> Weird, mines seems to go to full clock or 1600. Was it sitting like that or just happened to catch it with the screen shot?
> 
> 
> 
> Catch it,
> my CPU goes between 1600, 1900(or something) 2200, 2500, 3000(i think) 3400, 3500, 3600, 3700, and 4200 MHz depending on load.
Click to expand...

Wow you must have some setting checked that I have never used before.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang those temps are on air? I mean the OC isn't huge but I thought for sure it was water. Is that with the stock fans or some crazy 3000rpm ones?


Not stock fans, just the TY-140 and the GT AP-15. When I tested with stock fans, I actually got better temps as stock fans seemed to pair better with this heatsink. Either way, the difference between my fans and stock fans are maybe 2C at most at full load. The big difference is the level of noise as I can't hear my rig at all. If it weren't for the power LED, I wouldn't be able to tell if my computer was on.







Of course, the rpm of the fans are dropped to ~800 rpm, but not all fans are inaudible even at that speed.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Hey guys, So I've been having a bit of an issue with my overclock.
> So I was stable at 4.8Ghz @+0.045v (for the manual offset) with a 12 hour P95 test.
> About a month ago I got another 8Gb's if ram for a total of 16Gb's of ram. I was initially getting 0x124 errors so I increased the vcore to +0.055v and that error stopped. Now I am (maybe twice a week) at startup sometime getting a 0x9C error and I am not sure how to fix it. I have tried raising my vcore offset to +0.065 but that didn't fix it so I put it back down to 0.055v, I have also tried raising my VTT to 1.15v (I believe that's what it is is for the max save voltage) and I am still getting the error.
> Any suggestions for me to try? Off to work, when I get home I will try anything!


What is ur XMP rated voltage for those sticks?

Try with more RAM voltage and keep VTT @ 1.1-1.15V.

I guess it s harder to achieve a stable OC using 4 sticks of ram than only 2. But VTT and
RAM voltage should help.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow you must have some setting checked that I have never used before.


Well I have EIST(speedstep) Thermal Monitor, C1 and C3/C6 enabled. And its pretty normal to me, at full idle it goes down to 1600mhz, and when booting up chrome for instance it goes up to anywhere between 2000mhz and 3500 for like a two three seconds.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang those temps are on air? I mean the OC isn't huge but I thought for sure it was water. Is that with the stock fans or some crazy 3000rpm ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Not stock fans, just the TY-140 and the GT AP-15. When I tested with stock fans, I actually got better temps as stock fans seemed to pair better with this heatsink. Either way, the difference between my fans and stock fans are maybe 2C at most at full load. The big difference is the level of noise as I can't hear my rig at all. If it weren't for the power LED, I wouldn't be able to tell if my computer was on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the rpm of the fans are dropped to ~800 rpm, but not all fans are inaudible even at that speed.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I have a silver arrow on the way so I am happy to hear that about the fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow you must have some setting checked that I have never used before.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have EIST(speedstep) Thermal Monitor, C1 and C3/C6 enabled. And its pretty normal to me, at full idle it goes down to 1600mhz, and when booting up chrome for instance it goes up to anywhere between 2000mhz and 3500 for like a two three seconds.
Click to expand...

It makes sense. I have just never seen it. I just tried right now and I could only get it to go from 1600 to max.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks. I have a silver arrow on the way so I am happy to hear that about the fans.
> It makes sense. I have just never seen it. I just tried right now and I could only get it to go from 1600 to max.


What have you enabled in BIOS?
If I turn off all the options but EIST I think, my lowest would be 1600 and then nothing in between and then highest 4200.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> What is ur XMP rated voltage for those sticks?
> Try with more RAM voltage and keep VTT @ 1.1-1.15V.
> I guess it s harder to achieve a stable OC using 4 sticks of ram than only 2. But VTT and
> RAM voltage should help.


The stock voltage is 1.5v for the ram, but I suppose I could up to 1.55v maybe and see if that does anything?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks. I have a silver arrow on the way so I am happy to hear that about the fans.
> It makes sense. I have just never seen it. I just tried right now and I could only get it to go from 1600 to max.
> 
> 
> 
> What have you enabled in BIOS?
> If I turn off all the options but EIST I think, my lowest would be 1600 and then nothing in between and then highest 4200.
Click to expand...

I have all power saving enabled.


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> The stock voltage is 1.5v for the ram, but I suppose I could up to 1.55v maybe and see if that does anything?


U can go all the way to 1.6- 1.65 V without fear of damage i think. But yes for now just set it at 1.55 V and test to see what it does.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have all power saving enabled.


Hm weird, open CPU-Z and do something (while looking at CPUZ) like, open another window of Firefox, Chrome or whatever you use, move a window around quickly etc


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have all power saving enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm weird, open CPU-Z and do something (while looking at CPUZ) like, open another window of Firefox, Chrome or whatever you use, move a window around quickly etc
Click to expand...

Thats actually what I did to test. Opened different browsers etc. All I could get it to do was go from 1.6 to 3.5. (running stock right now as I am on the intel cooler till monday)


----------



## pc-illiterate

what windows power plan are you using lights ?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> what windows power plan are you using lights ?


I actually just did a reinstall and haven't touched it. I don't think I ever really mess with it to tell you the truth. I just set the PC to never sleep. Which I don't prefer but once use turn on PLL overvolt it messes up sleep.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I actually just did a reinstall and haven't touched it. I don't think I ever really mess with it to tell you the truth. I just set the PC to never sleep. Which I don't prefer but once use turn on PLL overvolt it messes up sleep.


I use balanced and sleep turned off.
When I wanted the PC to sleep it just kept going back to windows..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I actually just did a reinstall and haven't touched it. I don't think I ever really mess with it to tell you the truth. I just set the PC to never sleep. Which I don't prefer but once use turn on PLL overvolt it messes up sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> I use balanced and sleep turned off.
> When I wanted the PC to sleep it just kept going back to windows..
Click to expand...

Normally unless something has changed. When you enable pll overvolt the computer will fail to wake from sleep properly.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i have no problems whatsoever with sleep.
pll overvolt enabled, c3 and c6 disabled.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i have no problems whatsoever with sleep.
> pll overvolt enabled, c3 and c6 disabled.


Really? Sweet, it has never worked for me. I had your same board too.


----------



## samwiches

That's common, but mine wakes also.


----------



## lightsout

Hmmm so is there a way to make it work?


----------



## david82282

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Multi regression, Anova, simple box plots. Will give it a good go on Friday, just got a bunch of graphs and results at the moment. There is statistical significance in the results, which I was quite pleased to find.


Very interesting--sounds great! I realized my prior plots would have been better separating the 2500k and 2600k-HT, as Prime95 evidently doesn't stress 4 threads 100%. A quick replot of all data showed the 2500k runs ~3 deg C cooler than the 2x00k-HT. But that may be off, as the cooler that is chosen likely co-varies with the cpu. Looking forward to your multiple regression / Anova.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hmmm so is there a way to make it work?


Maybe. But I never had to find out, it just works. If you want to try to fix it, I have two posts in here with BIOS settings on a P8Z68-V GEN3 and a P8Z68-V Pro/GEN3. I use S3 for sleep.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hmmm so is there a way to make it work?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. But I never had to find out, it just works. If you want to try to fix it, I have two posts in here with BIOS settings on a P8Z68-V GEN3 and a P8Z68-V Pro/GEN3. I use S3 for sleep.
Click to expand...

ok thanks.


----------



## Iislsdum

I found this sitting on my HDD and realized that I had forgotten to submit it. Been running this overclock ever since the date in the screeny with no stability issues to speak of. I hope this is still valid!


----------



## lightsout

CPU-Z is still reading voltages wrong on gigabyte boards? I was going to say sweet vcore.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

i7 2600K

4600Mhz - 1.4V - 80C

My rams stable at - 9.10.9.24 2T - 1866Mhz


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_OXyGeNe_8*
> 
> i7 2600K
> 4600Mhz - 1.4V - 80C
> My rams stable at - 9.10.9.24 2T - 1866Mhz


correct me if IM wrong but 1.4v isnt that high for 4.6? And 80c, thats alot!


----------



## Imprezzion

Hah. That aint high.. Some chips really are that bad.

My 2500k doesn't go a Mhz over 4700 either and that needs 1.424v. 4615Mhz, what i'm running 24/7 now, needs 1.400v.
Chips gunna go soon, got this chip for a amazingly low price, and i can see why. Wouldn't be suprized if this chip saw some DICE or LN2 in it's days and just got degraded the heck out of it.

Temps are REAL nice on my chip tho. 68c hottest core on 1.408v with a Venomous X push pull.


----------



## lightsout

Yup all chips are different. At around 4.5-4.8 they all start wanting more voltage. Hopefully you get one that falls on the higher end of that.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

I did set to offset mode and + .005 - Voltage looks 1.416 (when not idle) and looks stable.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Average chip


----------



## samwiches

It must be hot there. Can you manage any more voltage?


----------



## opiatevader

So I achieved 4.7 on my i5, but, I didn't have my 680 installed yet, I now do.

Will this cause my 23 hour stable overclock to become unstable?
Should I run Prime 95 again with the 680 installed?
I'm especially curious about when I overclock my GPU, would that cause my 4.7 to become unstable?
Any help is greatly appreciated!

I ask, because when I started overclocking my 680, my computer started to freeze up, sometimes working itself out and sometimes not. Should I raise the CPU voltage? It was at 1.350

sorry about the bungled nature of this post, really tired from work and the house smells like Krylon fumes(wife wanted to spray paint the grill...







)

thanks again


----------



## Endergemini

Finally have this thing somewhat stable. It got up to 89 degree Fahrenheit in my area today so I imagine it pushed my temps up a little bit as well. Had a little trouble getting used to offset voltages as this was my first build since the launch of the 8800GTX, but browsing these forums got me through it guys. Kudos!


----------



## joesaiditstrue

Hello everyone, this is my first post here. I am currently at hour 6 of 12 on my test for this spreadsheet, hopefully my max temps don't change over the next 6 hours

wish me luck! Haha


----------



## pc-illiterate

my highest temps were about 2 hours into blend.


----------



## joesaiditstrue

15 min until I can post my SS. Should I include BIOS SS in the same post?


----------



## joesaiditstrue




----------



## SunTzu83

Well I already did my test before I read about the rules etc. But I did screen shot Prime95 to show the length of the test and errors and test past etc.

I will provide some pictures and you can decide if it's "Proof enough", or not. If I don't make it then that's fine I guess. Would really hate to do another 12+ hour test lol. So I will post pics on here and give my photobucket link just in case.

Also, in case you are wondering, the reason why one of the pics says that the max voltage was 1.37 and the other pic has it listed as 1.35, is because the 1.37 came from windows loading and forgot to refresh HWMonitor, so I had it running in the middle of the test. I eventually closed HWMonitor and re-opened it to see exactly what kind of temps and voltage Prime95 alone was giving me and not having values from other programs loading and windows loading etc.

The 1.37 on the pic where I stopped the test on Prime95 is because it shot up from ending the test. I've discussed this issue on another thread, but I have managed to have it only spike to 1.36v at the highest.

http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/JKDMind/OCing%20and%20BIOS/

primeoc1.jpg 954k .jpg file


primeoc2.jpg 920k .jpg file


Finalstats.jpg 1014k .jpg file


----------



## SunTzu83

1344, 1792 & 2688

http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee413/JKDMind/OCing%20and%20BIOS/

1344.jpg 980k .jpg file


1344-2.jpg 958k .jpg file


1792.jpg 943k .jpg file


1792-2.jpg 923k .jpg file


2688.jpg 1001k .jpg file


2688-3.jpg 995k .jpg file


----------



## samwiches

8hrs, looking good:



Er uh, it's a 1.360v run.


----------



## phibrizo

Hopefully i have everything for the requirement to get in, if not, oh well...


----------



## icehotshot

Here's my golden *cough* chip


----------



## SunTzu83

Forgive my ignorance, but how do you guys post pics that can be enlarged by simply clicking on them? I can't do that with mine and I've tried attachment, insert image, and img code for photobucket. What am I doing wrong? Lol. Thanks in advance.


----------



## samwiches

I just right-click and open in a new tab/window. It's a normal, zoomable view that way.


----------



## kidsafe

Not a max overclock, but I want to stay around 1.4V or so.


----------



## faMine

Can anyone help me figure out why I can't set my RAM to 2133..

Sittin' at 5.0 but it won't boot at all with 2133, 1866 boots but gives me a BSOD 1a (memory management).


----------



## samwiches

faMine, maybe you need some more VCCIO (aka QPI, VTT). My board needs 1.100v for 2133MHz.


----------



## faMine

Have you increased the DRAM voltage at all?

I think my VTT is higher than 1.1v.

I'll try now.


----------



## kidsafe

Getting RAM stable is a matter of memory density, number of DIMMs, timings and the quality of the DRAM itself.

My 2x4GB sticks are advertised as DDR3-2000 on 1.55V 9-11-9-28-2T... I have them running at DDR3-2133 on 1.55V 10-11-10-27-1T. For my DIMMs it's not a matter of VCCIO...it's actually undervolted down to .975V. VCCSA is at .850V and CPU PLL is at a cool 1.45V


----------



## Rops84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidsafe*
> 
> Getting RAM stable is a matter of memory density, number of DIMMs, timings and the quality of the DRAM itself.
> My 2x4GB sticks are advertised as DDR3-2000 on 1.55V 9-11-9-28-2T... I have them running at DDR3-2133 on 1.55V 10-11-10-27-1T. For my DIMMs it's not a matter of VCCIO...it's actually undervolted down to .975V. VCCSA is at .850V and CPU PLL is at a cool 1.45V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidsafe*
> 
> Getting RAM stable is a matter of memory density, number of DIMMs, timings and the quality of the DRAM itself.
> My 2x4GB sticks are advertised as DDR3-2000 on 1.55V 9-11-9-28-2T... I have them running at DDR3-2133 on 1.55V 10-11-10-27-1T. For my DIMMs it's not a matter of VCCIO...it's actually undervolted down to .975V. VCCSA is at .850V and CPU PLL is at a cool 1.45V


It is dangerous to fidle with vccsa...even undervolting it...and it has no impact on OC and temps...leave it at stock...


----------



## kidsafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rops84*
> 
> It is dangerous to fidle with vccsa...even undervolting it...and it has no impact on OC and temps...leave it at stock...


I'd love to see a reliable source for this. I remember seeing it mentioned on the earliest OC guide from XS or something, but there was never any explanation to accompany the warning. I've been running for over a year at this settings as well.


----------



## Sashimi

Hi all, I've been away a bit from OC because I was quite busy but just recently getting back into it. Changed to a custom water cooling from a massive D-14 simply because I wanted to play around with custom water cooling. Those all in one solutions really don't give me much satisfaction as oppose to getting all the parts together and assembling them in good old DIY style. So I've successfully put together a 240 rad simple CPU only loop right now, planning to go GPU water cooling as well in the future. (Right now my GPUs don't really need it, nor are there any good water blocks for them because they are heavily customised.)

Anyway now onto the good stuff, I have re-done my previous submission of 5ghz with HT off, stablised with slightly lower vcore, and a fresh new setup @ 5ghz with HT turned on.

Here's the proof for the new HT off setup. As usual, I only feel my computer to be truly stable after a full cycle of custom blend at 18 hours:
(PS: Before anyone ask, I forgotten to delete the line "HT off for better gaming". done my share of testing and I no longer stand by that claim







)


Bios templates is below:







One thing I've tested getting this stable is try to use lower LLC, and the conclusion is that the minimum stable max load Vcore required does not change no matter what LLC level I use. The frequency of Vcore fluctuation did greatly reduced when I was using a High LLC as oppose to Ultra High or Extreme, however the overall range of the fluctuation (max Vcore recorded minus the lowest Vcore recorded) doesn't change. Somehow I am not seeing over-shoots which some people have mentioned. In the end I decided to tolerate a more variable Vcore by using Extreme LLC Simply because Extreme sounds nice......

Posting this first, uploading the HT on results and bios in a bit.


----------



## Sashimi

And here's my HT on settings.

Proof:


Bios settings below. In short, nothing was changed besides the HT setting and Vcore.:


----------



## ET900

Hey I'm just wondering if anyone can help me with something about my overclock that's got me a bit confused... My CPU can pass 12 hour blend tests on Prime95 and has been running fine for weeks. I had one occasion though a few weeks back where Portal 2 made the computer lockup and I got a blue screen saying something about a clock interrupt not being recieved or something like that. It's the same blue screen I kept seeing during the process of getting my overclock stable, or at least what I thought was stable! So i bumped up the Vcore one increment on the offset voltage and have been usng the computer without any apparent problems since. Today I was playing BF3 for about 45 minutes and then suddenly the computer just locked up and I got that blue screen with the clock interrupt message again. I don't get it, I can pass 12 hours on Prime95 and use the computer for all sorts of things without seeing any problems, but playing a game can cause this... I follwed munaim1's guide to overclock and have checked other links on the front page of this thread but still don't know what to do or what is causing this. I am using offset voltage with C1E enabled and with C3 & C6 disabled btw. Anyone got any ideas what it could be? It seems like it's hard for me to try different things and test to see if it's fixed as it only happens on rare occasions when playing a game. Thanks.


----------



## SunTzu83

@ET900

One thing that I know of what you can do is download BlueScreenView. That way you can look at your bluescreen dump .dmp files and have some idea of what you're dealing with, by looking at the codes. Many SB overclocking guides will have BSOD codes and what they most likely mean, or could mean. Also, you could use it to post codes, either on this thread or your own, so others can suggest what it could mean and what action should be taken.


----------



## munaim1

Apologies to all but I have been away from OCN for a few days but hopefully will be updating the spreadsheet tonight. Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> @ET900
> One thing that I know of what you can do is download BlueScreenView. That way you can look at your bluescreen dump .dmp files and have some idea of what you're dealing with, by looking at the codes. Many SB overclocking guides will have BSOD codes and what they most likely mean, or could mean. Also, you could use it to post codes, either on this thread or your own, so others can suggest what it could mean and what action should be taken.


Thanks for the tip







I tried the program out and it didn't show anything. So i browsed to C:\Windows\MiniDump manually and there were no files there :/


----------



## SunTzu83

Perhaps you disabled dumps to be saved by accident? Or you didn't allow it to reach 100% during the blue screen and you reset the power? Wish I was pro, but I'm not.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> Perhaps you disabled dumps to be saved by accident? Or you didn't allow it to reach 100% during the blue screen and you reset the power? Wish I was pro, but I'm not.


I haven't disabled that as far as I know... Im quite careful with what settings i chose on any cleaning utilities to as some of them think it's a good idea to disable stuff like that for some reason! I think maybe both times I have manually reset the computer though. You know how you just do some things out of habbit and you forget haha... Maybe i'll just have to post back here with error codes next time it happens!


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> You know how you just do some things out of habbit and you forget haha!


I know all too well, all too well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Maybe i'll just have to post back here with error codes next time it happens!


That's pretty much where you're at, until Mr.Pro comes along. But at least you got a plan and will have something to work with in the future.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 390 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## SunTzu83

I guess that means I didn't make it, lol. Oh well re-test later tonight I guess.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidsafe*
> 
> Getting RAM stable is a matter of memory density, number of DIMMs, timings and the quality of the DRAM itself.
> My 2x4GB sticks are advertised as DDR3-2000 on 1.55V 9-11-9-28-2T... I have them running at DDR3-2133 on 1.55V 10-11-10-27-1T. For my DIMMs it's not a matter of VCCIO...it's actually undervolted down to .975V. VCCSA is at .850V and CPU PLL is at a cool 1.45V


My RAM is rated @ 1.5v 10-11-10-28-1T, but even running at these settings I can't boot. I've increased the VCCIO and even some DRAMv but that was of no use.

EDIT: quick question, a 0x124 after 8 hours of Prime is typically vCore?


----------



## plasticglock

Here's my first successful a full length test. I have to say I am a little embarrassed... I kept getting just a black screen in the morning. I thought my OC was just not right, but it turns out my pc was trying to SLEEP because I didn't have all sleep modes disabled yet... *face palm* I might have voltage turned up higher than needed because I adjusted it and other settings thinking it had crashed and failed the test!! Oh well. It can probably be improved upon in the future, but for now here is my submission!

Here it goes!

Here's another because I couldn't fit 3 cpu-z's into the same screen with task manager.


----------



## kidsafe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> My RAM is rated @ 1.5v 10-11-10-28-1T, but even running at these settings I can't boot. I've increased the VCCIO and even some DRAMv but that was of no use.
> EDIT: quick question, a 0x124 after 8 hours of Prime is typically vCore?


Yeah it's almost always core voltage with SB.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Still going strong here. Currently crushing my machine with VMs lol


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> EDIT: quick question, a 0x124 after 8 hours of Prime is typically vCore?


I'm not so sure. I had 124s before, and I can either over-volt my chip with more than necessary vcore, or I can try find the sweet spot for VTT, both makes it go away. However after I optimised my VTT, I usually get 101s or prime worker failure if I lack vcore, and I have never since seen another 124. I suggest mess around with VTT a little more, don't rule it out just yet.

Edit: if they don't run at rated setting, why don't you just return them?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I'm not so sure. I had 124s before, and I can either over-volt my chip with more than necessary vcore, or I can try find the sweet spot for VTT, both makes it go away. However after I optimised my VTT, I usually get 101s or prime worker failure if I lack vcore, and I have never since seen another 124. I suggest mess around with VTT a little more, don't rule it out just yet.
> Edit: if they don't run at rated setting, why don't you just return them?


Got it to stop with the 124.. set PLL to 1.7v, VTT is 1.25vish vcore is now hitting 1.51v but it's stable!

Got the RAM set to 1.6v @ 2133 10-11-10-28-1T, but I bet there's room for tightening


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

My first OC basic voltage set and simple multiplier.

Still reading into a lot of this, but 4.2 has been my standard for about a month. So far it always passes my prime95. Should write down my bios settings.


----------



## Mr Frosty

Having problem with my newly acquired 2500k with x55 max multiplier.

Previous owner had it Intel Burn Test stable with all available RAM test and it was 25 runs stable 9 previous owner had 4Gb RAM, I have 8 Gb ) on a Gigabyte UD4

I have an ASUS P67 Sabertooth and using his voltages that he sent me as a base I can't for the life of me get it to pass more then 2-3 runs at any clock speed with any voltages.

Any help would be be appreciated.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMindAtLarge*
> 
> 
> My first OC basic voltage set and simple multiplier.
> Still reading into a lot of this, but 4.2 has been my standard for about a month. So far it always passes my prime95. Should write down my bios settings.


You should use more physical memory when stress testing your system to truly test for stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> Having problem with my newly acquired 2500k with x55 max multiplier.
> Previous owner had it Intel Burn Test stable with all available RAM test and it was 25 runs stable 9 previous owner had 4Gb RAM, I have 8 Gb ) on a Gigabyte UD4
> I have an ASUS P67 Sabertooth and using his voltages that he sent me as a base I can't for the life of me get it to pass more then 2-3 runs at any clock speed with any voltages.
> Any help would be be appreciated.


Checking the BSOD code should give you indication of what voltage to tweak. I use program called "whocrash" to check that.


----------



## cHaoSphEre

What voltages are you putting through that thing to get it running at the 55 multi? And what cooling?

Also, different mobos may well just mean different limits.

Seriously though, if you're really trying to make that thing run at 5.5Ghz... there is your problem right there...


----------



## joesaiditstrue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> Having problem with my newly acquired 2500k with x55 max multiplier.
> Previous owner had it Intel Burn Test stable with all available RAM test and it was 25 runs stable 9 previous owner had 4Gb RAM, I have 8 Gb ) on a Gigabyte UD4
> I have an ASUS P67 Sabertooth and using his voltages that he sent me as a base I can't for the life of me get it to pass more then 2-3 runs at any clock speed with any voltages.
> Any help would be be appreciated.


his board might just be able to run the CPU at those clocks. even when two boards are identical models, often one board will be able to hit certain clock speeds that the other cannot


----------



## Mr Frosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> You should use more physical memory when stress testing your system to truly test for stability.
> Checking the BSOD code should give you indication of what voltage to tweak. I use program called "whocrash" to check that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHaoSphEre*
> 
> What voltages are you putting through that thing to get it running at the 55 multi? And what cooling?
> Also, different mobos may well just mean different limits.
> Seriously though, if you're really trying to make that thing run at 5.5Ghz... there is your problem right there...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> his board might just be able to run the CPU at those clocks. even when two boards are identical models, often one board will be able to hit certain clock speeds that the other cannot


Sorry guys

I'm not trying for x55 as a 24/7 clock, the chip does do 5Ghz at ~1.4v with Intel burn test but I'm having trouble getting it pass just 3 runs over 4.3Ghz.

My previous 2500k did 5Ghz at 1.4v too and isnt giving me half as much grief as this one is.

I realize that his UD4 handles LLC differently to my board but mine is set at 1.41v and it never drops below 1.4v during load.

The chip is water cooling and temps are fine.

I don't get a BSOD very often, just an error reported by Intel Burn test and that the test has stopped.

This is the screen shot he showed me :


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I'm not so sure. I had 124s before, and I can either over-volt my chip with more than necessary vcore, or I can try find the sweet spot for VTT, both makes it go away. However after I optimised my VTT, I usually get 101s or prime worker failure if I lack vcore, and I have never since seen another 124. I suggest mess around with VTT a little more, don't rule it out just yet.
> Edit: if they don't run at rated setting, why don't you just return them?
> 
> 
> 
> Got it to stop with the 124.. set PLL to 1.7v, VTT is 1.25vish vcore is now hitting 1.51v but it's stable!
> 
> Got the RAM set to 1.6v @ 2133 10-11-10-28-1T, but I bet there's room for tightening
Click to expand...

Took a little more voltage than you wanted huh? Oh well at least you got it stable.


----------



## faMine

yessir







14 hours so far, hoping for 20+ hours


----------



## lightsout

Dang going for ultimate stability. Whats your max temp?


----------



## faMine

Max temp in RealTemp 68, 76, 72, 68


----------



## lightsout

Not bad.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Not bad.


I'm adding a large 240 into my baby soon so the temps should get even better


----------



## Newbie2009

Could someone post the +/- settings for a 2500k

For reference my chip does 4.8ghz @ 1.395v. I don't understand the offset thing.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Could someone post the +/- settings for a 2500k
> 
> For reference my chip does 4.8ghz @ 1.395v. I don't understand the offset thing.


Its going to be different for every chip. Set it to offset. Reboot and run prime. See where your voltage is at under load. Then reboot and adjust accordingly. Keep doing this until you get it right.


----------



## faMine

Once you get your offset setup, you can set it to manual and adjust the LLC accordingly so your vcore load is where it needs to be.


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> You should use more physical memory when stress testing your system to truly test for stability.


running second test with MOAR memory. 85% good?


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Hey I'm just wondering if anyone can help me with something about my overclock that's got me a bit confused... My CPU can pass 12 hour blend tests on Prime95 and has been running fine for weeks. I had one occasion though a few weeks back where Portal 2 made the computer lockup and I got a blue screen saying something about a clock interrupt not being recieved or something like that. It's the same blue screen I kept seeing during the process of getting my overclock stable, or at least what I thought was stable! So i bumped up the Vcore one increment on the offset voltage and have been usng the computer without any apparent problems since. Today I was playing BF3 for about 45 minutes and then suddenly the computer just locked up and I got that blue screen with the clock interrupt message again. I don't get it, I can pass 12 hours on Prime95 and use the computer for all sorts of things without seeing any problems, but playing a game can cause this... I follwed munaim1's guide to overclock and have checked other links on the front page of this thread but still don't know what to do or what is causing this. I am using offset voltage with C1E enabled and with C3 & C6 disabled btw. Anyone got any ideas what it could be? It seems like it's hard for me to try different things and test to see if it's fixed as it only happens on rare occasions when playing a game. Thanks.


I just managed to make my computer Blue Screen again doing the custom 1792 FFT test with 90% RAM usage. It failed within seconds. Passed a 12 hour standard blend test with these settings though which made me laugh! Anyways the thing I haven't been doing, which I will now always do when stress testing is have a really heavy RAM usage. Which leads me to my next point - Since it passed a 12 hour standard blend test but failed the custom 1792 test with really high RAM usage, does that indicate that it's more likely to be my RAM that is instable than the CPU? But also, the Blue Screen code is: 0x00000101 which means more Vcore is needed, right? Hope someone can help me solve this! I'm glad that I at least managed to create a Blue Screen error again without having to wait weeks









Edit: Ok after a bit of messing with VCCIO and PLL, nothing changed. But more Vcore did get me through the 1344 and 1792 FFT's in the end.

I have a few more questions if anyone here could help me please?
1. When I get to running a custom Blend test later - how much of my 8GB of RAM should I set it to use? Bit concerned that telling it to use the whole 8GB is to much as surely the operating system needs some of that RAM dedicated to run?

2. How long many hours will it take for a blend test to get through all the FFT's? I'm told that 12 hours (which I normally do) is not enough?

3. If I get errors a few hours into a blend test with Prime95 but no blue screen, what voltages should I try tweaking as I wont have a blue screen code to give me an indication?

Hope someone can help! Thanks people


----------



## SunTzu83

@ET900

If you have 8 gigs, open task manager before you set your custom memory usage to see how much you are currently using. However, I have found that no matter how much memory I am using, if I set Prime95 to use 7200MB of my memory, it will pretty much dominate the memory and whatever programs that were claiming it before the test and have been kicked out by Prime95, so Prime95 kinda overwrites it. This is ok by me because I close/end ALL unnecessary programs before I test and even disconnect my internet and end any "updating" processes through task manager etc.

I usually set it 7000-7200mb on my memory, but sometimes the results will be different depending of what is still using memory and what's not. Usually if you can get your max memory during testing to be 7.2 - 7.3GB in task manager then that's high enough and good with some memory to spare and move around.

I've had a problem with my profile that was 12+ Prime blend stable and fail for the "Super Stable Submission" because I used at least 90% of my memory, and got a 0x124 code, which is kinda strange because my voltage passed a normal Prime blend, but not a custom one. I up'd my voltage by one and after nearly 11 hours, instead of a BSOD I got a worker failed, which means I am close. So hopefully if I up the voltage again by one more, it will pass. If not, then I might have to spend even more time adjusting other possibilities.

It usually takes I think 17+ hours, or more to test ALL FFT's 8-4096.


----------



## Sashimi

@ET900

Adding to everything SunTzu83 said, if you get a worker fail instead of bsod, it's likely to be vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMindAtLarge*
> 
> running second test with MOAR memory. 85% good?


The submission criteria for this club is 90+ i generally do 97/98. SunTzu83 above explained it well.


----------



## faMine

Had 26 hours Prime stable... walked out of the room and bam 101. I'm hittin' 1.512v for my 5.0 Ghz, I think I'll back down to 4.9


----------



## kidsafe

If you haven't undervolted your CPU PLL from 1.8V, you could try that. It can help stabilize borderline core voltages.es.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Had 26 hours Prime stable... walked out of the room and bam 101. I'm hittin' 1.512v for my 5.0 Ghz, I think I'll back down to 4.9


Dang how many hours do you need dude? 24 wasn't enough? Trying to make sure it won't mess up when folding?


----------



## BabyModR

Hi peeps, this is my x45 multi submission, 24 hours Prime95 Custom stable, with AXTU stats (hope it works ok)


----------



## lightsout

Dang what's your ambient? Not a crazy Oc but excellent temps from the 212.


----------



## SunTzu83

@BabyModR

I have the same motherboard and BIOS. Unfortunately though I updated to the new beta BIOS L2.04. I was originally using P1.30 like you. Tell me, what LLC setting are you using with your OC? Do you notice any difference, or lack there of with the other LLC settings in relation to each other? Reason why I ask is because me and others have reported that LLC will not work properly, though some cases have reported that the use of AXTU has helped the LLC settings work "better".

Also, could you do a simple test for me? Could you go to your BIOS and use any LLC setting 2-5 and use offset mode and select +0.060 and save and go back to the BIOS and write down what kind of voltage that offset value is reporting. After that, could you leave the offset value at +0.060 and just simply change the LLC from any of the level 2 through level 5 settings to level 1 and write down the voltage read and if there was a change, or not. I would really appreciate that.

Thank you

Also, this is optional, but would be helpful. Could you use either CPUID HWMonitor, or HWiNFO64 and tell me the min/max voltage you are getting? CPU-Z does not record min/max voltages. Thanks once more.


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

some 12 hours later.



pass?


----------



## BabyModR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang what's your ambient? Not a crazy Oc but excellent temps from the 212.


Haha chilly Melbourne day with the door open, ambient T is ~ 16 c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> @BabyModR
> Tell me, what LLC setting are you using with your OC? Do you notice any difference, or lack there of with the other LLC settings in relation to each other? Reason why I ask is because me and others have reported that LLC will not work properly, though some cases have reported that the use of AXTU has helped the LLC settings work "better".
> .


Umm, havent tried to OC thru AXTU, I've been using bios, it's just that AXTU is nifty to show core settings quickly.

I actually have the notes you want handy, here they are:

LLC is set to Level 2, bios vcore is 1.336, although screen caps show my cpu-z vcore @ 1.312, I actually saw it fluctuate from 1.304 through to 1.328, with the average of 1.312

Some results from messing with an LLC=1 using a x45 multi and offset mode:
+0.010 offset: bios vcore: 1.392 cpuz vcore: 1.400
-0.020 offset: bios vcore: 1.360 cpuz vcore: 1.368
-0.045 offset: bios vcore: 1.328 cpuz vcore: 1.344

At lower offsets/volts LLC seemed to cause the bios vcore to overshoot the cpuz vcore by a larger amount
At higher offsets/volts that difference shrunk

Either way, overshoot is bad so I reduced the offset to LLC=2, results were:
+0.010 offset: bios vcore: 1.304, cpuz vcore 1.288
+0.030 offset: bios vcore: 1.320, cpuz vcore 1.304 BSOD at 5 hours Prime 95 Custom
+0.035 offset: bios vcore: 1.320/1.328 cpuz vcore: 1.304/1.312 BSOD at 6 hours 30 mins Prime 95 Custom
+0.040 offset: bios vcore: 1.328/1.336 cpuz vcore 1.312 Stable Prime 95 Custom 24+ hours

LLC= 3
+0.040 offset: bios vcore: 1.336, cpuz vcore: 1.304

If you use +0.040 to compare, LLC is working on my board. Another thing I noticed is that LLC definately mitigates the lowest point of the droop, at LLC=3, I was occasionally seeing vcores of ~1.280, at LLC = 2 the lowest droop I saw was a vcore of 1.304 for the same offset/multi.

Also, at LLC=3, 4 or 5, I could not stabilise x 45 or x 46 for anything, despite tweaking C states, VTT, and reducing CPU PLL, and raising some high offsets - it was driving me nuts. The best I could get was 19+ hours at x 44, even though I can boot windows and start up Prime95 at up to x49 (before the temps with air scare me).

So now I'm going to see if LLC = 2 is the golden ticket for my cpu and mobo into the higher clock realms

Hope that helps mate


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMindAtLarge*
> 
> some 12 hours later.
> 
> 
> 
> pass?


Not sure if 4200 counts..


----------



## SunTzu83

@BabyModR

I agree. LLC 2 is pretty much the golden ticket. Everything you describe is the same on this end, except a few minor things. It was indeed driving me nuts as far as stability goes and I am happy that someone with the same board is reporting close to exact statistics.

Yes, that is why I wanted you to test LLC 1, it causes the offset/voltage values to jump dramatically. I can simply see in my BIOS right next to my offset value of what the voltage is. The voltage difference between LLC 1 and LLC 2 is night and day, when they shouldn't be because there shouldn't be that much of a difference. There is more difference between LLC 1 and LLC 2 than LLC 2 and LLC 5.

It was what I expected. LLC 1, if you are not aware of it's voltage spike flaw, could be very dangerous. +0.060 on LLC 1 was 1.43v and I wanted to see if it was the same for you. Not a dangerous voltage, but I wouldn't want it on there if it's not necessary. LLC 2 on +0.060 is only 1.33 - 34v.

Thank you so much for reporting this information to me. You have been a great help. Thank you for your time indeed.

Unfortunately for me, I think I have to have an offset of +0.065 with LLC 2 for me to be stable. Your settings and at that clock and voltage is very good. Wish I had the same luck.









But I am using a 46x multi, so we will see what happens. I was able to get 46x multi stable with fixed voltage of 1.33v. But it's like offset is a completely different beast when it comes to getting stable.


----------



## SunTzu83

@samwiches

I think it's 4Ghz and up. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Sashimi

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the most important thing the voltage reported on cpuz? If you carefully monitor it, it really doesn't matter if llc increases your offset, you just have to reduce the base offset you key in within bios, right?


----------



## BabyModR

SunTzu83,

Have you been running into 009C BSODS by any chance? They were haunting me at >45 multis, I'd run between 90 and 120 mins of Prime95 before failing. But a vcore offset change of 20 - 30 didnt increase the BSOD time, nor did every increment of VTT between 1.047 and 1.12

...I HATE 09C. Do you have the same problem on you board at all?

... I was starting to think that was my chip/boards limit until I've been playing with LLC...


----------



## SunTzu83

BabyModR,

No, I am very thankful I have not ran into those codes. The codes I have been receiving is 0x124. There was another code, but I only ran into it once and forgot what it was and haven't ran into it since, so I might of corrected that issue. I am sorry though about your troubles. This board has been giving me grief as well for getting stable and is extremely time consuming.

I have spent the most part of almost a week trying to sort it out. I think I am close, but unfortunately I have to use higher voltages than what I am pleased with, plus my H60 is making temps in Prime95 go to as high as 70C with a room temp of 24C, so I was disappointed about that as well. Though I prefer 22C, but we can't always get what we want.









I wish you luck though. Thanks again for your time. If you have any further questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## SunTzu83

@Sashimi

Perhaps. I always thought you should adjust LLC so that CPU-Z reports similar if not exact voltages that BIOS reports. I thought it was always the best thing to go by BIOS cause window based applications can be flawed in their report. Plus it's just weird from going from one extreme to the next just by a simple LLC being bumped by one, from +0.060 to somewhere around -0.030 to get the same voltage in the LLC1/2 comparison. I could be wrong and I am open to all advice and information.

CPU-Z for me does report pretty much what it says in the BIOS as far as voltages go during load. That's why I wanted BabyModR to get CPUID HWMonitor, or HWiNFO64. So he can tell me what kind of voltage spikes he is getting and what is the max voltage reported during Prime95 test.

For me, I can have the offset to where I am getting 1.32v, but a simple window boot and load can shoot my voltages up to 1.39v as reported by CPUID HWMonitor, regardless of all the LLC settings I have tested. The lowest I have been able to get the over shoot is 1.38v, but that's about it.

That is why I upgraded to the latest beta BIOS that came out only a couple days ago and I still have the same issue. I have talked about it on another thread and another forum. So I hope ASRock either sees it, or I will have to try to find a way to speak to them directly.


----------



## BabyModR

"CPU-Z for me does report pretty much what it says in the BIOS as far as voltages go during load. That's why I wanted BabyModR to get CPUID HWMonitor, or HWiNFO64. So he can tell me what kind of voltage spikes he is getting and what is the max voltage reported during Prime95 test."

Oh, just to clarify, the cpuz vcores that I reported are under full load with 90% ram,and the fluctuations in volts that i've noticed at LLC=2 is +/- 0.008. ie/ cpuz vcore is usually 1.312 under 100% load @ offset +0.040 (where bios vcore is1.336) at x 45 multi; and whilst under load the cpuz vcore can be seen to decrease to 1.304 or increase to 1.320 at times during testing.

At LLC=3 that fluctuation goes up to +/-0.016 and worse with LLC 4 or 5

"For me, I can have the offset to where I am getting 1.32v, but a simple window boot and load can shoot my voltages up to 1.39v as reported by CPUID HWMonitor, regardless of all the LLC settings I have tested. The lowest I have been able to get the over shoot is 1.38v, but that's about it."

Interesting, my bios vcore is always higher than my cpuz vcore except when i use LLC=1 where my cpuz vcore 'overshoots' my bios vcore, and has some pretty nasty voltage spikes.


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Not sure if 4200 counts..


for a first timer i am proud of that 4.2


----------



## SunTzu83

@BabyModR

That's kinda why I wanted you to get the above listed programs, because CPU-Z will often times not report voltages fast enough to catch the spikes. I have at times only caught the spikes if I load CPU-Z immediately after I get into windows. I think the ms reporting number for CPU-Z isn't that fast. But CPUID HWMonitor will catch those voltages that are reported in ms and add it to the max voltage listings.

CPU-Z doesn't record min/max voltage and is the reason why I use CPUID HWMonitor/HWiNFO64.

I kinda prefer HWiNFO64 cause it tells you everything to the T about your system. Even memory and GPU memory temperatures.


----------



## BabyModR

Lol 27 BSODS, my POOR Crive



Btw ***GRATS*** @TheMindAtLarge


----------



## BabyModR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> @BabyModR
> That's kinda why I wanted you to get the above listed programs, because CPU-Z will often times not report voltages fast enough to catch the spikes. I have at times only caught the spikes if I load CPU-Z immediately after I get into windows. I think the ms reporting number for CPU-Z isn't that fast. But CPUID HWMonitor will catch those voltages that are reported in ms and add it to the max voltage listings.
> CPU-Z doesn't record min/max voltage and is the reason why I use CPUID HWMonitor/HWiNFO64.


Good one, will do. Thanks for the tip


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Had 26 hours Prime stable... walked out of the room and bam 101. I'm hittin' 1.512v for my 5.0 Ghz, I think I'll back down to 4.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang how many hours do you need dude? 24 wasn't enough? Trying to make sure it won't mess up when folding?
Click to expand...

I need rock solid







doing folding at 5.0 to check the stability now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> @ET900
> If you have 8 gigs, open task manager before you set your custom memory usage to see how much you are currently using. However, I have found that no matter how much memory I am using, if I set Prime95 to use 7200MB of my memory, it will pretty much dominate the memory and whatever programs that were claiming it before the test and have been kicked out by Prime95, so Prime95 kinda overwrites it. This is ok by me because I close/end ALL unnecessary programs before I test and even disconnect my internet and end any "updating" processes through task manager etc.
> I usually set it 7000-7200mb on my memory, but sometimes the results will be different depending of what is still using memory and what's not. Usually if you can get your max memory during testing to be 7.2 - 7.3GB in task manager then that's high enough and good with some memory to spare and move around.
> I've had a problem with my profile that was 12+ Prime blend stable and fail for the "Super Stable Submission" because I used at least 90% of my memory, and got a 0x124 code, which is kinda strange because my voltage passed a normal Prime blend, but not a custom one. I up'd my voltage by one and after nearly 11 hours, instead of a BSOD I got a worker failed, which means I am close. So hopefully if I up the voltage again by one more, it will pass. If not, then I might have to spend even more time adjusting other possibilities.
> It usually takes I think 17+ hours, or more to test ALL FFT's 8-4096.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> @ET900
> Adding to everything SunTzu83 said, if you get a worker fail instead of bsod, it's likely to be vcore.
> 
> The submission criteria for this club is 90+ i generally do 97/98. SunTzu83 above explained it well.


Yeh I have 8GB and I set P95 to use 7300MB which gave me mostly around 7.95GB usage so I suppose I got that about right. I also closed antivirus, MSI Afterburner, unplugged internet etc etc. What about running Prime95 in Safe Mode, is that viable? I might try setting it to use a little less memory next time so I can actually use the computer to watch a video or something lol. I don't have a tv or anything so I need the computer for entertainment a lot of the time in the evenings. That's why I hate the idea of not being able to use my computer for so many hours :/ Anyway, I just checked my computer from the first custom blend lastnight where all I did different from a normal blend test was change the RAM usage to 7300MB and it made it 7 hours and 50 minutes and then the 4th worker failed. It was still running the first 3 workers when I checked it so no blue screen. Not bad for the first go at it. I'm also hoping I just need a touch more Vcore or it's gonna end up being a whole load of messing about with PLL and VCCIO which could mean it takes weeks before I pass this custom Blend test!

Thanks for the help guys and good luck with getting yours stable SunTzu83


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> @BabyModR
> That's kinda why I wanted you to get the above listed programs, because CPU-Z will often times not report voltages fast enough to catch the spikes. I have at times only caught the spikes if I load CPU-Z immediately after I get into windows. I think the ms reporting number for CPU-Z isn't that fast. But CPUID HWMonitor will catch those voltages that are reported in ms and add it to the max voltage listings.
> CPU-Z doesn't record min/max voltage and is the reason why I use CPUID HWMonitor/HWiNFO64.
> I kinda prefer HWiNFO64 cause it tells you everything to the T about your system. Even memory and GPU memory temperatures.


Yeah that's why I've recently started using HWMonitor too. However even at extreme LLC, my system seems to stay within the vcore fluctuation of +/- 0.01 which is very much acceptable. That's why I'm curious about these extreme spikes which people talked about.

Congratz to TheMindAtLarge









@ET900: Getting close my friend. As strange as it sounds worker fail is a good sign.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> @ET900: Getting close my friend. As strange as it sounds worker fail is a good sign.


Thanks man







Yeh you're right becuase it means things aren't failing hard enough to cause a lockup/blue screen so not far to go! I also just found out something very cool! I checked out this link from the rules section on the front page: http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7289#post_16468217 (Post 7289) and decided to do a custom test exactly like you do with 1344 & 1792 FFT's, but with 2688 FFT size min/max. The 4th worker failed within a minute. So getting it to pass this custom test also is probably a good idea before a custom blend test.


----------



## BabyModR

Quote:


> However even at extreme LLC, my system seems to stay within the vcore fluctuation of +/- 0.01 which is very much acceptable. That's why I'm curious about these extreme spikes which people talked about


Just an example that I saw through CPU-Z with LLC=1, offset +0.010:
Bios Vcore: 1.392 CPUZ Vcore under load: 1.400 (average), but I saw a 1.456 spike....

I couldn't believe it, I'd never seen a variance that big in the droops/drops/spikes before. Only seems to happen at LLC=1 on my board.


----------



## ET900

With my board (ASUS P8Z68-V Pro/GEN3) having LLC on High I see voltage jumps from 1.320-1.356 under heavy load with offset voltage. I am now trying LLC on Ultra High because I want my idle voltage a bit lower. I remember when I first got this board I was testing out LLC with manual voltage and Ultra High and Extreme were the only LLC settings that made the voltage spike higher than what I'd set it to. Now I'm using offset that isn't as important to me but just thought that might be useful info for anyone with the same board as me who is wondering about LLC...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Had 26 hours Prime stable... walked out of the room and bam 101. I'm hittin' 1.512v for my 5.0 Ghz, I think I'll back down to 4.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang how many hours do you need dude? 24 wasn't enough? Trying to make sure it won't mess up when folding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need rock solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing folding at 5.0 to check the stability now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Ha, the tapatalk update turned the sigs back on.

Let us know if she holds up folding.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> With my board (ASUS P8Z68-V Pro/GEN3) having LLC on High I see voltage jumps from 1.320-1.356 under heavy load with offset voltage. I am now trying LLC on Ultra High because I want my idle voltage a bit lower. I remember when I first got this board I was testing out LLC with manual voltage and Ultra High and Extreme were the only LLC settings that made the voltage spike higher than what I'd set it to. Now I'm using offset that isn't as important to me but just thought that might be useful info for anyone with the same board as me who is wondering about LLC...


JESUS CHRIST!!!! I have exact same board as you and I have NEVER seen a variance that big in all of my stress testings in ANY LLC level. With HWMonitor recording my vcore fluctuations during my prime95 runs, highest variance I've seen was 0.024v (1.440 to 1.464), furthermore, it stayed between 1.440 to 1.456 90% of the time, so I keep thinking this is the norm. And I have definitely NOT seen a spike close to the scale of 1.400 to 1.456!!!!

I don't know what is wrong with my board. I'm not complaining because this should be a good thing...but this is just really shocking for me.























@ET900
Good luck hopefully we'll get some good news from you soon.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> JESUS CHRIST!!!! I have exact same board as you and I have NEVER seen a variance that big in all of my stress testings in ANY LLC level. With HWMonitor recording my vcore fluctuations during my prime95 runs, highest variance I've seen was 0.024v (1.440 to 1.464), furthermore, it stayed between 1.440 to 1.456 90% of the time, so I keep thinking this is the norm. And I have definitely NOT seen a spike close to the scale of 1.400 to 1.456!!!!
> I don't know what is wrong with my board. I'm not complaining because this should be a good thing...but this is just really shocking for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ET900
> Good luck hopefully we'll get some good news from you soon.


Yeh it seems a bit much dont it. My last board (Extreme4 Gen3) was the same. My voltage would generally stay within about a 0.012v difference when I was using LLC-High on this board, but I have a look for a minute or so every now and then when stress testing and those were the highest and lowest I observed the other day. They may have been even more extreme than that for all I know! I've stopped using HWmonitor now because it said my CPU temps were way higher than they actually were so it didn't give me much faith in the other readings from it. I need a good bit of software to monitor voltages for me so I don't have to keep staring at the screen hoping the spot the min and max!

I am now using Ultra High LLC and I haven't observed such a high difference in voltage yet. Doubt it will be much different than High was though. I don't get how guys can do these really high overclocks when LLC seems to be so unreliable! I would be way to scared it was gonna spike and kill the CPU :/

Edit: Also the overclock should be sorted soon thanks







Looks like I need about 1.36v so far just for 4.5Ghz which is a bit higher than most need. Still, as long as I'm keeping it under 1.4v I'm happy, and 4.5Ghz is a great overclock for something that was 3.7Ghz out of the box







I'm sure it could go further than 4.5Ghz but that seems plenty right now


----------



## Sashimi

Haha yeah just shocking. But I do trust HWMonitor for voltages though because it constantly matches the displays on CPUZ, which is commonly regarded as most accurate. As for temps, I generally use real temp, which is also mostly trusted.

If these aren't trustworthy though I might be in a bit of trouble as everything I do seems to be boarderline safe


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> Ha, the tapatalk update turned the sigs back on.
> Let us know if she holds up folding.


Been folding for six hours. She hasn't hit max voltage as in Prime95 so she may be just fine









I haven't paid much attention to the update.. probably should


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Haha yeah just shocking. But I do trust HWMonitor for voltages though because it constantly matches the displays on CPUZ, which is commonly regarded as most accurate. As for temps, I generally use real temp, which is also mostly trusted.
> If these aren't trustworthy though I might be in a bit of trouble as everything I do seems to be boarderline safe


I may test HWmonitor again for voltages and see if it matches what I already use. I use the Asus motherboard software to monitor everything as I think it's got to be the most reliable thing to use. Realtemp says my CPU is hotter than the Asus software and CPU-Z says round about the same for voltages but doesn't update as often as the Asus software so it misses a lot of voltage jumps and makes it appear much more steady than it is. Assuming the Asus software is correct that is. Asus AI Suite II which I'm using is a really cool combo of software, especially with it's temperature graph which is great for checking CPU temps after a long night of stress testing. The thing that really bugs me with it though is the voltage graph. There are no markers between 1v and 2v on the graph so I can't actually tell exactly what the maximum voltage has been. What a design flaw Asus!! Someone please tell me I can change that!?


----------



## plasticglock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> and decided to do a custom test exactly like you do with 1344 & 1792 FFT's, but with 2688 FFT size min/max. The 4th worker failed within a minute. So getting it to pass this custom test also is probably a good idea before a custom blend test.


I used 1344, 1792, and 4096 for 1 hour each before going for the full 12+. I believe those are the hardest to pass through my reading. Also make sure you have your pc in "performance mode" to disable ALL the sleep states. If it goes to sleep while running prime, it won't wake up...


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> I may test HWmonitor again for voltages and see if it matches what I already use. I use the Asus motherboard software to monitor everything as I think it's got to be the most reliable thing to use. Realtemp says my CPU is hotter than the Asus software and CPU-Z says round about the same for voltages but doesn't update as often as the Asus software so it misses a lot of voltage jumps and makes it appear much more steady than it is. Assuming the Asus software is correct that is. Asus AI Suite II which I'm using is a really cool combo of software, especially with it's temperature graph which is great for checking CPU temps after a long night of stress testing. The thing that really bugs me with it though is the voltage graph. There are no markers between 1v and 2v on the graph so I can't actually tell exactly what the maximum voltage has been. What a design flaw Asus!! Someone please tell me I can change that!?


I'm at work now, running prime95 at home with ASUS AI Suite II as well as HW Monitor recording vcore. From what I can see so far, the ASUS software's readouts matches HWMonitor. (Been remotely looking at my desktop through my phone. The ASUS software however gives an extra decimal point of reading which I think is superior, problem is like you said, there aren't any lines in the graph which is an absolute design flaw...I'm still not catching any massive voltage spikes with extreme LLC though. I'll have to go home later and check the graphs to confirm this.

As for temps I'd really go for realtemp. since it always reports higher values than both ASUS AI Suite II and HWMonitor, to be on the safe side, if it passes realtemp I know I'll definitely have no problems. =P


----------



## BabyModR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> JESUS CHRIST!!!! I have exact same board as you and I have NEVER seen a variance that big in all of my stress testings in ANY LLC level. With HWMonitor recording my vcore fluctuations during my prime95 runs, highest variance I've seen was 0.024v (1.440 to 1.464), furthermore, it stayed between 1.440 to 1.456 90% of the time, so I keep thinking this is the norm. And I have definitely NOT seen a spike close to the scale of 1.400 to 1.456!!!!
> I don't know what is wrong with my board. I'm not complaining because this should be a good thing...but this is just really shocking for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ET900
> Good luck hopefully we'll get some good news from you soon.


Hi Sashimi









I was starting to doubt myself re: those voltage spikes, so I downloaded HWMonitor on yours and SunTzu83's advice to see if I could reproduce them. I did two runs ~ 20mins, ~19 iterations: one with cpuz and me hitting print screen when I saw the voltage do something interesting, and one with HWMonitor doing the recording. I couldnt seem to run HWmonitor and CPUZ at the same time, CPUZ stopped reporting the fluctuations. I also noticed CPUZ showed the voltage dips at load, where HWMonitor only displays the lowest voltages period - which occur at idle (if you are using offset mode) .

I used LLC=1, offset +0.010, x 45 multi with P95 custom 6400 ram (same as when I first saw that spike). Bios Vcore reported a steady 1.392.



So basically the lowest voltage at load thru CPUZ was 1.384, the average (where it stayed most of the time) was 1.40, with one spike to 1.440.

HWMonitor reported a similar spike, but doesnt give info regarding lowest load voltage:



It could be peculiar to my mobo, but since I can reproduce it it just means I'll stay away from LLC=1.

In other news I just got x 46 16 hours stable with LLC=2 yay!! first time I've been able to break the 2 hours 30 mark without a 9C BSOD. Am going to tweak the PLL and retest before submitting though.


----------



## nismofreak

Redoing my overclocks since I have the new board. Hey Samwiches... I'm coming for ya!









I have always been running version 26.6 of Prime95 for all my validations since I joined. My custom setting for Prime95 is 10 mins for each FFT size so I could hit all of them in 12 hours and maximum memory. I guess running it for 24 hours wasn't really necessary but hey... Double Super Stable???









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345489


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabyModR*
> 
> . I also noticed CPUZ showed the voltage dips at load, where HWMonitor only displays the lowest voltages period - which occur at idle (if you are using offset mode) .


hit the 'view' tab and then 'clear min/max' tab once you start p95.


----------



## piskooooo

Do you guys think 1.49v for 5GHz is too high? The hottest it's gotten so far after 7 hours of small FFTs is 75c so heat isn't a problem, just the voltage scares me a little.


----------



## BabyModR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> hit the 'view' tab and then 'clear min/max' tab once you start p95.


Thanks mate, will do. Thought there should be a function like that somewhere.


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> I've stopped using HWmonitor now because it said my CPU temps were way higher than they actually were so it didn't give me much faith in the other readings from it. I need a good bit of software to monitor voltages for me so I don't have to keep staring at the screen hoping the spot the min and max!


How did you come to that conclusion and what other monitoring tool did you use? RealTemp is actually about 3C hotter as far as readings go than HWMonitor, so I am surprised that it's "hotter". I still use it anyways because so far for voltages it has been accurate. It follows the same voltage changes with CPU-Z flawlessly. When CPU-Z reports a spike in a fraction of a second, HWMonitor will record that change.

I have also compared it to HWiNFO64 and the readings are pretty much spot on.

PS - Well that answers my question, just had to read a little more to get my answer. I should stop replying on a dime and read more, I get too excited, lol.

Well personally, I don't really trust motherboard utilities cause they are pretty shoddy and have a lot of design flaws, as where the programs I have mentioned are changing and tested all the time, because it's used on pretty much every motherboard out there. So flaws get fixed up pretty quickly. Motherboard utilities rarely, if ever get updated and have flaws fixed.

Also, you can use MSI AB's RTSS to show HWiNFO64 hardware reports during fullscreen gaming. But you have to run MSI AB and RTSS first, then go to HWiNFO64 sensors and click configure below. While browsing/selecting whatever hardware read, there is an option below that will have "Show" and "Label" and select both of them for each hardware read you want. While "Line" controls the spacing and location for each read you want. You can have multiple hardware reads on one line, if you prefer. Good to see what kind of load/temp/voltages certain games/applications will give you.

It's also advisable to disable any monitoring for whatever read you are not using. I have my polling/scan interval set up for 1000ms as well.

Just a helpful tip, if anyone cares.


----------



## Sashimi

@ BabyModR

Once I get home I'll check the Asus AI Suite II voltage recording to see if there are any abnormal spikes. I think I ruined my HWMonitor recording this time so I won't get a full 6 hours recording but nevertheless it should give at least some indication. I'll be posting the results for those interested.

It's a bit strange why I'm not seeing these spikes which seems common to a lot of people. Maybe the graphs will reveal something.

@ piskooooo

It's a matter of preference really, 1.49 will not kill your chip instantly but reduce its lifespan, as do all voltages. As the chip degenerate you will find it requiring more and more voltage to sustain the same clock. General consensus is that you can stay under 1.35 if you want to play it safe, and your chip should last until it becomes outdated. For people who upgrades every few yrs they can afford push it to 1.45, for the enthusiasts who doesn't stick with a single chip for more than a year, hell they can do 1.55...Also, using offset to OC helps with longevity because you aren't always pumping max voltage into the chip. For this reason i'm leaving mine at 1.46.


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabyModR*
> 
> Hi Sashimi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was starting to doubt myself re: those voltage spikes, so I downloaded HWMonitor on yours and SunTzu83's advice to see if I could reproduce them. I did two runs ~ 20mins, ~19 iterations: one with cpuz and me hitting print screen when I saw the voltage do something interesting, and one with HWMonitor doing the recording. I couldnt seem to run HWmonitor and CPUZ at the same time, CPUZ stopped reporting the fluctuations. I also noticed CPUZ showed the voltage dips at load, where HWMonitor only displays the lowest voltages period - which occur at idle (if you are using offset mode) .
> I used LLC=1, offset +0.010, x 45 multi with P95 custom 6400 ram (same as when I first saw that spike). Bios Vcore reported a steady 1.392.
> 
> So basically the lowest voltage at load thru CPUZ was 1.384, the average (where it stayed most of the time) was 1.40, with one spike to 1.440.
> HWMonitor reported a similar spike, but doesnt give info regarding lowest load voltage:
> 
> It could be peculiar to my mobo, but since I can reproduce it it just means I'll stay away from LLC=1.
> In other news I just got x 46 16 hours stable with LLC=2 yay!! first time I've been able to break the 2 hours 30 mark without a 9C BSOD. Am going to tweak the PLL and retest before submitting though.


The OverClockers BSOD code list
BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
***0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r










That is really surprising that you can't run HWMonitor and CPU-Z together. Sometimes it can bug out when loading and CPU-Z will get an error, or HWMonitor will pop up but won't display statistics. Closing and reloading these programs always fixes that problem. It also can help to open one at a time and letting one of them completely load, before you open the next.

I've seen on one of your CPU-Z pictures that the max voltage reads 1.44 and 1.45 on HWMonitor, since HWMonitor tends to round voltages. The pics look like they confirm each other as far as I can tell.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> @ BabyModR
> 
> Once I get home I'll check the Asus AI Suite II voltage recording to see if there are any abnormal spikes. I think I ruined my HWMonitor recording this time so I won't get a full 6 hours recording but nevertheless it should give at least some indication. I'll be posting the results for those interested.
> 
> It's a bit strange why I'm not seeing these spikes which seems common to a lot of people. Maybe the graphs will reveal something.
> 
> @ piskooooo
> 
> It's a matter of preference really, 1.49 will not kill your chip instantly but reduce its lifespan, as do all voltages. As the chip degenerate you will find it requiring more and more voltage to sustain the same clock. General consensus is that you can stay under 1.35 if you want to play it safe, and your chip should last until it becomes outdated. For people who upgrades every few yrs they can afford push it to 1.45, for the enthusiasts who doesn't stick with a single chip for more than a year, hell they can do 1.55...Also, using offset to OC helps with longevity because you aren't always pumping max voltage into the chip. For this reason i'm leaving mine at 1.46.


1.35 ? That's for kiddies.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Redoing my overclocks since I have the new board. Hey Samwiches... I'm coming for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been running version 26.6 of Prime95 for all my validations since I joined. My custom setting for Prime95 is 10 mins for each FFT size so I could hit all of them in 12 hours and maximum memory. I guess running it for 24 hours wasn't really necessary but hey... Double Super Stable???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345489


Oh damn. +rep. Just as I'm sending off this 2500K to a new owner. It's due to this >> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2336881









I guess this is another one to beat:



But too late for the 5100 group cause it's being dismounted tonight.


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> hit the 'view' tab and then 'clear min/max' tab once you start p95.


What he said ^^^^

Totally forgot to mention that as well. Since I use that function all the time, kinda embarrassed not thinking of it sooner, lol.

+1 pc-illiterate


----------



## BabyModR

@ Samwiches

Jealous of those chips haha

@ SunTzu83

Thanks I've seen those BSOD code interpretations. I still believe it was the LLC setting in my case, because I've been able to use the same vcore, and in fact lower VTT values to finally get that 4.6 stable. I'm currently running a p95 x 47 multi, LLC=2 @ 1 hour 30 so far


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabyModR*
> 
> @ Samwiches
> Jealous of those chips haha


Lol very!


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BabyModR*
> 
> @ Samwiches
> Jealous of those chips haha
> 
> 
> 
> Lol very!
Click to expand...

Thanks. (Not another chip, just another run.)

I do need something before IB is out on Sunday.. could borrow another 2500K from Fry's..


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 1.35 ? That's for kiddies.










That was supposedly my max when I started OC a year ago before I got hooked.....

I failed...>.< I don't know how to post ASUS AI Suite results because it doesn't actually allow output as a separate image file and can only be displayed on screen. Plus i find it really hard to read as the scaling is pretty poor. But a general comment is that it didn't record any major spikes.

I know I said I'll have results but unfortunately ASUS software display simply aren't presentable. I'll do another run with HWMonitor to tonight. If I still don't see any spikes then I guess my mobo really does happily work under extreme LLC. I'll post those up for anyone who's interested.


----------



## SunTzu83

Oh Minecwafff. The voltages you require....


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Thanks. (Not another chip, just another run.)
> I do need something before IB is out on Sunday.. could borrow another 2500K from Fry's..


From what I've read IB generates a godforsaken amount of heat.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plasticglock*
> 
> I used 1344, 1792, and 4096 for 1 hour each before going for the full 12+. I believe those are the hardest to pass through my reading. Also make sure you have your pc in "performance mode" to disable ALL the sleep states. If it goes to sleep while running prime, it won't wake up...


One hour each? A blend test only runs each FFT for 15 minutes doesn't it? Well I guess it's like, why did the Irish guy ware 2 condoms? "Ta be sure, ta be sure!". Also I have forgot to turn sleep mode off a couple times and the Prime95 either completely stomped on sleep modes face and didn't let it happen, or I managed to wake it just fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I'm at work now, running prime95 at home with ASUS AI Suite II as well as HW Monitor recording vcore. From what I can see so far, the ASUS software's readouts matches HWMonitor. (Been remotely looking at my desktop through my phone. The ASUS software however gives an extra decimal point of reading which I think is superior, problem is like you said, there aren't any lines in the graph which is an absolute design flaw...I'm still not catching any massive voltage spikes with extreme LLC though. I'll have to go home later and check the graphs to confirm this.
> As for temps I'd really go for realtemp. since it always reports higher values than both ASUS AI Suite II and HWMonitor, to be on the safe side, if it passes realtemp I know I'll definitely have no problems. =P


I don't think you're gonna be able to tell much with the graph from AI Suite when it comes to the voltage. Well unless you get a ruler and measure out the distance between 1v and 2v then mark some lines inbetween on your screen lol... I see what you're saying but I'd rather just use accurate monitoring software that I can trust is giving good readings








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> How did you come to that conclusion and what other monitoring tool did you use? RealTemp is actually about 3C hotter as far as readings go than HWMonitor, so I am surprised that it's "hotter". I still use it anyways because so far for voltages it has been accurate. It follows the same voltage changes with CPU-Z flawlessly. When CPU-Z reports a spike in a fraction of a second, HWMonitor will record that change.
> I have also compared it to HWiNFO64 and the readings are pretty much spot on.
> PS - Well that answers my question, just had to read a little more to get my answer. I should stop replying on a dime and read more, I get too excited, lol.
> Well personally, I don't really trust motherboard utilities cause they are pretty shoddy and have a lot of design flaws, as where the programs I have mentioned are changing and tested all the time, because it's used on pretty much every motherboard out there. So flaws get fixed up pretty quickly. Motherboard utilities rarely, if ever get updated and have flaws fixed.
> Also, you can use MSI AB's RTSS to show HWiNFO64 hardware reports during fullscreen gaming. But you have to run MSI AB and RTSS first, then go to HWiNFO64 sensors and click configure below. While browsing/selecting whatever hardware read, there is an option below that will have "Show" and "Label" and select both of them for each hardware read you want. While "Line" controls the spacing and location for each read you want. You can have multiple hardware reads on one line, if you prefer. Good to see what kind of load/temp/voltages certain games/applications will give you.
> It's also advisable to disable any monitoring for whatever read you are not using. I have my polling/scan interval set up for 1000ms as well.
> Just a helpful tip, if anyone cares.


HWmonitor always says the CPU is way hotter than any other software does. I'm talking like 20c difference! I used it on my Phenom 955 and it did the same thing. These things will happen though. I'm sure it works great for some people! I'm gonna give it another go later today and see if it works any better than last time. It would be very handy just to see what the maximum voltage spikes are if I feel it's giving good readings. I would install it now and try it out but I'm almost 13 hours into my custom blend test with no errors so I don't wanna mess about. The blend test would probably be over before I got it installed anyway considering how much rescources P95 is taking up lol. Thanks for the tip with that other monitoring software to









Just for reference regarding temps - The highest CPU temp that Asus AI Suite II has shown is 57c, Realtemp is giving 65c, 68c, 70c, 65c. HWmonitor would probably be close to 80c. It's ridiculous. Why such a big difference? Seeing as Asus made my motherboard I think I'm gonna trust their software to read the temps from it. It just seems like the logical thing to do... Also I have noticed something else that got me confused. My voltage is currently about 1.35-1.36 under full load. Now I do use offset voltage and C1E enabled. But the CPU doesn't get the "Idle command" when you're in the BIOS right? So it should be at full voltage in the BIOS? Mine sit's at around 1.1v in the BIOS. ***?


----------



## ET900

Right here's my submission. I did a 18 hour custom blend test. The only thing that's different from a standard Blend test is that a lot more memory is used as you can see from the picture. The only voltage that I adjusted was the Vcore. Everytime I looked during the test I never saw it at any voltage different to 1.352v or 1.360v (Edit: Apart from in this picture where I've just noticed there is a 1.358v lol!!).

*Now the problem is:* After I passed that blend test I shut down the computer and decided to turn off the TPU switch on the motherboard (which according to the manual just allows the motherboard to automatically overclock stuff). When I booted it back up I went into the BIOS to reload my overclock profile and proceeded to boot into Windows. But it just hangs at the loading screen with the Windows symbol and the black background. So I shut the computer down and turned the TPU switch back on, loaded my overclock profile but the problem still exists. So now I've had to go back to stock settings to get into Windows and post this. I don't get it! What the hell did that switch do!? That overclock was stable!!







18 hours.............................................................................

Edit: Well, after many attempts at turning the TPU switch on and off, clearing the CMOS, entering settings manually and even flashing the BIOS lol.... I decided to try turning "Internal PLL Overvoltage" to Enabled. Even though I had this setting disabled before and it passed the stress test and booted fine, it now allows me to boot into Windows. Kinda strange. Now this means I'm gonna have to run the stress test again tonight dammit. I think i'll just go for a custom blend with 10 mins on each FFT this time so I can just do a 12 hour test. It sucked not being able to use my computer properly for 18 hours haha....

*Munaim1 Edit:*

Please use the OCN image attachment tool (icon to the left of the paperclip)









Edit: Cheers Munaim1







I didn't know I could do that lol...


----------



## evilDSM

Can anyone chip in and help me understand why I freeze around 15 hours of blend with 90% of my ram? There is no bsod, I just freeze and that's all she wrote.


----------



## evilDSM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilDSM*
> 
> Can anyone chip in and help me understand why I freeze around 15 hours of blend with 90% of my ram? There is no bsod, I just freeze and that's all she wrote.


Edit: I don't use a paging file and ms warns me 10 hours in that I need to free up some memory.

Edit:Edit: That was a epic fail edit sorry I'm tired, quoted instead of edit.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilDSM*
> 
> Edit: I don't use a paging file and ms warns me 10 hours in that I need to free up some memory.
> Edit:Edit: That was a epic fail edit sorry I'm tired, quoted instead of edit.


Try enabling the pagefile. Sorry I know that's an obvious answer but I'm pretty sure that the pagefile is needed for some programs. You could just try dedicating 1 or 2GB if you don't have much HDD space to spare. If it's not that, then it's probably gonna be whatever FFT comes in around that time. I could pass 20 minutes of 1344 but needed more voltage to pass 1792. After I passsed the 20 minutes on 1792 I got nearly 8 hours into a blend test with 98% total RAM usage until the 4th worker failed. So I tried 20 minutes of 2688 and it failed within seconds. Kept increasing Vcore until I could pass 20 minutes of 2688 and then I passed the 18 hour blend test with 98% total RAM usage straight after.

So that's the stuff I would try - Allow some Pagefile, and be able to pass 20 minutes of 1344, 1792 and 2688 FFT's. Good luck


----------



## Iislsdum

Here are some shots of my BIOS:


----------



## opiatevader

Hey, what's the minimum time needed to be part of the Super Stable club? I got 23, does that count?


----------



## samwiches

^23 hours? Yes, if you followed the directions and setup your screenshot with all the stuff you need showing.

Hey all, I got rid of my 2500K for a little money and I'm working on a new one that I may or may not keep once IB comes out.

It wouldn't take my previous settings out of the box, which is fine. But it didn't do 4500 w/ 1.275v either (0x124 on bootup). That's where I started with the old one.

I have it going at 4500 w/ 1.30v right now. This should definitely pass, yes?


----------



## BabyModR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> ^23 hours? Yes, if you followed the directions and setup your screenshot with all the stuff you need showing.
> Hey all, I got rid of my 2500K for a little money and I'm working on a new one that I may or may not keep once IB comes out.
> It wouldn't take my previous settings out of the box, which is fine. But it didn't do 4500 w/ 1.275v either (0x124 on bootup). That's where I started with the old one.
> I have it going at 4500 w/ 1.30v right now. This should definitely pass, yes?


I seem to have a middle of the road average chip, and I passed 24 hours x 45 multi, offset mode with cpuz vcore 1.320 (bios vcore 1.336). I overshot what I thought I needed and havent bothered to tweak it lower, so I think you should be fine samwiches.


----------



## Dirtnap

After messing around with The.Legend's offset voltage, I had to bump him up to 1.408 but he made it through a 25 hour custom blend with 90% RAM usage. Here's his latest screenie at 24 hours. I wanted to make sure he went the full cycle of FFTs and got the 2688K approval.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BabyModR*
> 
> @ Samwiches
> Jealous of those chips haha
> 
> 
> 
> Lol very!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. (Not another chip, just another run.)
> 
> I do need something before IB is out on Sunday.. could borrow another 2500K from Fry's..
Click to expand...

I think he should be jelly of both of our chips. Mine hits 5 @ 1.368v as well  (use to be 1.352v before burn in)


----------



## samwiches

I think nismofreak has one too, same speeds and volts.

This new one right now is probably -300MHz from the other one.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Right here's my submission. I did a 18 hour custom blend test. The only thing that's different from a standard Blend test is that a lot more memory is used as you can see from the picture. The only voltage that I adjusted was the Vcore. Everytime I looked during the test I never saw it at any voltage different to 1.352v or 1.360v (Edit: Apart from in this picture where I've just noticed there is a 1.358v lol!!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2500K-4.5Ghz-18 Hours custom blend stable.png 958k .png file
> 
> *Now the problem is:* After I passed that blend test I shut down the computer and decided to turn off the TPU switch on the motherboard (which according to the manual just allows the motherboard to automatically overclock stuff). When I booted it back up I went into the BIOS to reload my overclock profile and proceeded to boot into Windows. But it just hangs at the loading screen with the Windows symbol and the black background. So I shut the computer down and turned the TPU switch back on, loaded my overclock profile but the problem still exists. So now I've had to go back to stock settings to get into Windows and post this. I don't get it! What the hell did that switch do!? That overclock was stable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 hours.............................................................................
> Edit: Well, after many attempts at turning the TPU switch on and off, clearing the CMOS, entering settings manually and even flashing the BIOS lol.... I decided to try turning "Internal PLL Overvoltage" to Enabled. Even though I had this setting disabled before and it passed the stress test and booted fine, it now allows me to boot into Windows. Kinda strange. Now this means I'm gonna have to run the stress test again tonight dammit. I think i'll just go for a custom blend with 10 mins on each FFT this time so I can just do a 12 hour test. It sucked not being able to use my computer properly for 18 hours haha....


I think that SS is enough as a submission so well done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I think he should be jelly of both of our chips. Mine hits 5 @ 1.368v as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (use to be 1.352v before burn in)


Yes jelly, and maybe a little pudding too with coconut milk on top and some sliced mangoes on the side.

Guess these golden chips are extremely hard to come by.







Hell I owned a 2500k which needed 1.36v to just boot into windows at a measely 4.3ghz so I'm happy enough that my chip right now hits 5ghz and with HT turned on.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I think that SS is enough as a submission so well done.


Thanks man. I was really happy with it after that. Weird how I need PLL Overvoltage enabled to be able to boot now. Just came back to check on the 12 hour, 10 min FFT test and it failed. According to AI Suite my Motherboard was at 123c. I stopped the blend test to let it cool down and it still showed it at 123c. I know with past Asus motherboards that HWMonitor and CPU-Z always messed about with PC Probe and made it give bad readings so I'm hoping it's just that! I never ran HWMonitor for any of the other stress tests and never saw anywhere near such crazy Motherboard temps, so I'm thinking it is that. Now I don't know if the blend test failed due to throttling if the motherboard thought it was overheating so I'm gonna have to run it again without HWMonitor and then read through the overclocking guide again and see what other voltages I can tweak as my Vcore is already hitting upwards of 1.36v. Why did I have to mess with stuff after that 18 hour blend test!? haha :/


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Thanks man. I was really happy with it after that. Weird how I need PLL Overvoltage enabled to be able to boot now. Just came back to check on the 12 hour, 10 min FFT test and it failed. According to AI Suite my Motherboard was at 123c. I stopped the blend test to let it cool down and it still showed it at 123c. I know with past Asus motherboards that HWMonitor and CPU-Z always messed about with PC Probe and made it give bad readings so I'm hoping it's just that! I never ran HWMonitor for any of the other stress tests and never saw anywhere near such crazy Motherboard temps, so I'm thinking it is that. Now I don't know if the blend test failed due to throttling if the motherboard thought it was overheating so I'm gonna have to run it again without HWMonitor and then read through the overclocking guide again and see what other voltages I can tweak as my Vcore is already hitting upwards of 1.36v. Why did I have to mess with stuff after that 18 hour blend test!? haha :/


I can confirm that the 123 reading is a bug. It is this very bug that made me gave up the ASUS software. Temperature readings from RealTemp never failed me. Sandy is meant to throttle at around 97c and one time when I push it my chip to the point where RealTemp displayed 97c, my chip throttled according to CPUZ, just clocked down the multiplier by itself. Contrary to you though, ASUS AI Suite II temp readings are always around 10 degrees lower than Realtemp when it comes to core temp.

There are also VTT and PLL you can tweak, PCH don't need changing. Oh by the way, did you check if your bclk is still at 100? The ASUS bios auto OC tends to change that for some reason but that can lead to serious instability. If you did it once at 18 hrs pretty sure you can do it again. Maybe there's some settings which you've missed?


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I can confirm that the 123 reading is a bug. It is this very bug that made me gave up the ASUS software. Temperature readings from RealTemp never failed me. Sandy is meant to throttle at around 97c and one time when I push it my chip to the point where RealTemp displayed 97c, my chip throttled according to CPUZ, just clocked down the multiplier by itself. Contrary to you though, ASUS AI Suite II temp readings are always around 10 degrees lower than Realtemp when it comes to core temp.
> There are also VTT and PLL you can tweak, PCH don't need changing. Oh by the way, did you check if your bclk is still at 100? The ASUS bios auto OC tends to change that for some reason but that can lead to serious instability. If you did it once at 18 hrs pretty sure you can do it again. Maybe there's some settings which you've missed?


AI Suite temps are about 10-12c lower for me. I think the software only gave that 123c reading because HWMonitor was running and interfered with it. I was getting warnings about voltages to. None of this has ever happened until I decided to run HWMonitor at the same time. I'll see if it happens again when I'm not running HWMonitor or similar programs and then maybe reconsider what software I use if it does...

I was thinking of bringing my Vcore back down just until I start failing the short custom FFT tests that I do. Then i'll see if I can pass them just by tweaking the VCCIO & PLL. It would be nice to bring the Vcore down a bit!

The Bclk is still at 100 yeh. I noticed that the board starts messing about with that and trying to overclock stuff when you use the XMP to set the RAM. Pretty damn annoying which is kinda why I decided to turn off the TPU switch in the first place. I don't see how I missed anything because I was loading up my overclock profile (the one which passed the 18 hour custom blend) and it just wouldn't boot. Also I took screenshots and made sure I put in the same settings manually everywhere after. It just wouldn't boot without PLL Overvoltage enabled. I didn't need that to be able to boot before and now I can't pass the blend test so it definitely changed something. It's really strange! I'll have a mess about and see what I can do. This is really time consuming stuff ay! That feeling at the end of it all when you've got it running sweet is great though! So you can imagine how I'm gutted after I had that and then messed it all up at the flick of a switch lol....


----------



## PCgamerfps

I just finished a12h test with prime95, 26.6 blend overnight at x45. When I went to copy the screen I noticed that thread #1 was not working . It stopped around 2.5h and it read hardware failure... something like over .4 -.5 something like that. I did not get a chance to write it down. The remaining 3 where just fine over 12h... I don't want to resart the test, is there something wrong???
what should I do next?

Anybody?
I'm confused...


----------



## Dutambalu

Deleted for new submission.


----------



## PCgamerfps

WOW!!!!!
I'm in love!


----------



## PCgamerfps

what were your temps while playing?
at what speed (OC)?


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCgamerfps*
> 
> I just finished a12h test with prime95, 26.6 blend overnight at x45. When I went to copy the screen I noticed that thread #1 was not working . It stopped around 2.5h and it read hardware failure... something like over .4 -.5 something like that. I did not get a chance to write it down. The remaining 3 where just fine over 12h... I don't want to resart the test, is there something wrong???
> what should I do next?
> Anybody?
> I'm confused...


Boost your Vcore up by one notch and re-run the test again. A worker fail means you are close to stability... usually. If you get a worker fail again, then bump the Vcore again and re-run the test. If that still does not work, then play with the VCCIO(VTT) and the PLL voltages. Try VTT anywhere from 1.056v to 1.1v and PLL from 1.7v to 1.86v.

If you wish not to do those, then keep bumping the Vcore up by one and re-run the test and keep bumping the Vcore by one until you no longer get a worker failed.

There is a lot more to it than what I have said above, but this is a general outline you can work with, until you read on some ocing guides. That way a lot of your questions will be answered and you'll have a better understanding.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dutambalu*
> 
> I just finished a standard default blended test for 12hours overnight for stability. Did i do my submission correctly? And my max temps would be lower if i wasnt playing a game while running this hehe.
> But now that's out of the way, Id like to do a custom stability test, but im not sure as to how to set it up. I just know that im suppose to test 6500mb - 7000mb of my memory of my 8gb


I passed a 13 hour standard blend test but failed a custom 1792 FFT with a high load on the RAM within seconds. In my opinion a standard blend test for 12 hours doesn't say all that much for stability. I've only just recently realised this though. So a custom blend is the way to go I think







Just select blend test (which P95 should do by default) then select custom. The settings will be the same as a blend test so all you need to change is the amount of RAM from 1600MB to an amount that will give you a high RAM usage above 90%. For example: I have 8GB of RAM so I set it to use 7000MB, or 6800MB if I want to still have some use of the computer like watching videos, listening to music and web browsing. I will get about 98% total RAM usage either way. Also I recently found out that you need to run a blend test for at least 17.5 hours to do all the FFT's (I did 18 hours). In future I would like to do 24 hour blend tests with each FFT running for 20 minutes instead of 15 minutes. But tbh I don't think that'll happen lol. I reckon from now on I'm just gonna run a 12 hour blend with each FFT for 10 minutes. My CPU has spent way more time stress testing than it has anything else the past week or so. I'm trying not to get obesessed with it lol... Good luck man haha









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> Boost your Vcore up by one notch and re-run the test again. A worker fail means you are close to stability... usually. If you get a worker fail again, then bump the Vcore again and re-run the test. If that still does not work, then play with the VCCIO(VTT) and the PLL voltages. Try VTT anywhere from 1.056v to 1.1v and PLL from 1.7v to 1.86v.
> If you wish not to do those, then keep bumping the Vcore up by one and re-run the test and keep bumping the Vcore by one until you no longer get a worker failed.
> There is a lot more to it than what I have said above, but this is a general outline you can work with, until you read on some ocing guides. That way a lot of your questions will be answered and you'll have a better understanding.


^^^Yeh I second this^^^ It's what Ive gotta do next!


----------



## PCgamerfps

I raised the V(1.335) and started another test, so far so good (2h ago), next I will follow the instructions you guys gave me.
I would lik to know your temps and voltage and speed while you were playing. I'm curious because I'm also using the H-100.

Thanks for all the advice and I'll keep you posted


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCgamerfps*
> 
> I raised the V(1.335) and started another test, so far so good (2h ago), next I will follow the instructions you guys gave me.
> I would lik to know your temps and voltage and speed while you were playing. I'm curious because I'm also using the H-100.
> Thanks for all the advice and I'll keep you posted


What multiplier are you testing with?

EDIT: Never mind. I'm dumb, and lack sleep. You are at a fairly good range for your overclock. You will most likely be stable anywhere from 1.335v to 1.350. It's not uncommon for some people needing more voltage with that multiplier to get stable, but then again it's not uncommon for others to get stable at lower voltages either.

But since you are unstable now, the only option with the Vcore is to go up. Until you start messing with the PLL and the VTT once you know a little more about their function and what benefits they can offer. Then you might be able to get stable at a lower Vcore than if you were if you left PLL and VTT on stock/auto.

If I am wrong about any of the information above, feel free to correct me. I will correct them if I am wrong once I am not on such a auto pilot state right now. Lol.


----------



## ET900

Hey guys I'm just wondering something. Has anyone here found that they had to raise the Vcore to get their overclock stable, then lowered the Vcore so it is instable again, then made it stable by adjusting PLL &/or VCCIO/VTT? I'm asking becuase just raising the Vcore alone seems to make my overclock stable but I want to see if I can get the Vcore lower and didn't know if what I asked about would work...? Thanks.


----------



## BabyModR

@ET900
Im doing the same atm, but using the 20 min runs of 1344, 1792 and 2688 FFTs as a short cut before running 12+ hours. Just thought I'd mention it to save you some testing time. So far, my chip just wants the vcore lol


----------



## BabyModR

Yay, cracked 4.7, heres my submission:


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Hey guys I'm just wondering something. Has anyone here found that they had to raise the Vcore to get their overclock stable, then lowered the Vcore so it is instable again, then made it stable by adjusting PLL &/or VCCIO/VTT? I'm asking becuase just raising the Vcore alone seems to make my overclock stable but I want to see if I can get the Vcore lower and didn't know if what I asked about would work...? Thanks.


I did that and reduced my offset by 0.05.









Also I've done a HWMonitor recording overnight on my vcore at LLC extreme to see if I can spot any overshoots. Here is the result:


Definitely nothing dangerous. Only thing I notice is that the average Vcore seems to be move up very slowly over time. However because HW Monitor rounds figure to 2 decimal points, it's impossible to tell by how much accurately. All and all, I do not see any dangers of using extreme LLC on my motherboard.


----------



## Dutambalu

Submitting a new submission. The previous one, i was using prime 95 25.1.1.0. In this one im using 27.6.0.0


----------



## nismofreak

I know for my rig, I had to run 1344, 1792 and then 2688 for an hour each time. If I didn't get an immediate failure, then I would get it somewhere between minute 40 through 50. Maybe it's just my chip but that's how I got to my different Overclocks successfully. YMMV


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I did that and reduced my offset by 0.05.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I've done a HWMonitor recording overnight on my vcore at LLC extreme to see if I can spot any overshoots. Here is the result:
> 
> Definitely nothing dangerous. Only thing I notice is that the average Vcore seems to be move up very slowly over time. However because HW Monitor rounds figure to 2 decimal points, it's impossible to tell by how much accurately. All and all, I do not see any dangers of using extreme LLC on my motherboard.


That could've just been by chance though if you think about it. Especially considering it's such a small voltage difference. Still, good for you







I'm gonna mess about with it also I think. That voltage fluctuation didn't look to bad at all. It's worse for me though :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabyModR*
> 
> @ET900
> Im doing the same atm, but using the 20 min runs of 1344, 1792 and 2688 FFTs as a short cut before running 12+ hours. Just thought I'd mention it to save you some testing time. So far, my chip just wants the vcore lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> I know for my rig, I had to run 1344, 1792 and then 2688 for an hour each time. If I didn't get an immediate failure, then I would get it somewhere between minute 40 through 50. Maybe it's just my chip but that's how I got to my different Overclocks successfully. YMMV


Yeh I always run those FFT's before the blend test







I may start running them for longer than 20 minutes though. I suppoose it's a good idea considering they seem to be the most troublesome ones to pass...


----------



## SunTzu83

I run custom blend 1344, 1792 & 2688 for 30 minutes minimum before I do a full blown test that's 12 hours, or more. It's best to do this so you have more of a chance at passing the 12+ test. It's better to fail at those kinds of custom tests that are only an hour and a half long, rather than failing a 12+ test 8 hours into it than necessary.

Just going into the 12+ test blindly without trying the custom tests first, not only takes longer, but you will most likely have to re-test more than you would if you did the custom tests first.


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

a step up from 4.2


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> I run custom blend 1344, 1792 & 2688 for 30 minutes minimum before I do a full blown test that's 12 hours, or more. It's best to do this so you have more of a chance at passing the 12+ test. It's better to fail at those kinds of custom tests that are only an hour and a half long, rather than failing a 12+ test 8 hours into it than necessary.
> 
> Just going into the 12+ test blindly without trying the custom tests first, not only takes longer, but you will most likely have to re-test more than you would if you did the custom tests first.


Are you eventually going to hit all those tests in a 12 hour blend? Because I never did those but I did 12+ hours of blend.


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you eventually going to hit all those tests in a 12 hour blend? Because I never did those but I did 12+ hours of blend.


I am not sure you will hit all of them in 12 hours. The 2688 test is usually activated passed the 12 hour mark, I think it starts somewhere at the 14-17 hour mark. I could be wrong though so don't quote me on that.

Passing a 12 hour blend is pretty much the standard for stability, though some would argue that it's not enough and that a 17-24 hour test is required to be absolutely sure on stability, or basically do every single FFT test that Prime95 offers for a sufficient amount of time. I'm no expert, but this is the information I have gathered personally from reading guides and other peoples experience, etc.

If you're not doing anything majorly CPU extensive like folding etc, a 12 hour blend test is fine in my opinion for a mark of stability since Prime95 really stresses your CPU/System more than any real world application. For people who are folding fanatics however, they might want to push the limits and testing time for their chip to make sure that their folding process not only goes smoothly, but also that their chip doesn't make any errors, or corrupted information.

Once again, if my opinions, or information is invalid. Please let me know.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you eventually going to hit all those tests in a 12 hour blend? Because I never did those but I did 12+ hours of blend.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure you will hit all of them in 12 hours. The 2688 test is usually activated passed the 12 hour mark, I think it starts somewhere at the 14-17 hour mark. I could be wrong though so don't quote me on that.
> 
> Passing a 12 hour blend is pretty much the standard for stability, though some would argue that it's not enough and that a 17-24 hour test is required to be absolutely sure on stability, or basically do every single FFT test that Prime95 offers for a sufficient amount of time. I'm no expert, but this is the information I have gathered personally from reading guides and other peoples experience, etc.
> 
> If you're not doing anything majorly CPU extensive like folding etc, a 12 hour blend test is fine in my opinion for a mark of stability since Prime95 really stresses your CPU/System more than any real world application. For people who are folding fanatics however, they might want to push the limits and testing time for their chip to make sure that their folding process not only goes smoothly, but also that their chip doesn't make any errors, or corrupted information.
> 
> Once again, if my opinions, or information is invalid. Please let me know.
Click to expand...

I pretty much share the same opinion with you. No folding here. This is my third sandy bridge chip. And with all three after passing a 12+ hour blend I have never had any issues after like bsods etc.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I pretty much share the same opinion with you. No folding here. This is my third sandy bridge chip. And with all three after passing a 12+ hour blend I have never had any issues after like bsods etc.


The thing that concerns me is that while you may not get bsod's, the CPU may be making errors which could maybe sometimes cause a momentary drop in performance, or at least errors that aren't bad enough to cause a bsod. I don't like the idea of the CPU making errors so I personally don't feel a standard blend for 12 hours is good enough seeing as it doesn't cover all the FFT's. I bet these opinions have been shared countless times in this thread though lol... The main thing I've learned about stress testing in the last week is to make sure there is a really heavy load on the RAM as stress tests are way easy to pass with a light load on the RAM.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I pretty much share the same opinion with you. No folding here. This is my third sandy bridge chip. And with all three after passing a 12+ hour blend I have never had any issues after like bsods etc.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that concerns me is that while you may not get bsod's, the CPU may be making errors which could maybe sometimes cause a momentary drop in performance, or at least errors that aren't bad enough to cause a bsod. I don't like the idea of the CPU making errors so I personally don't feel a standard blend for 12 hours is good enough seeing as it doesn't cover all the FFT's. I bet these opinions have been shared countless times in this thread though lol... The main thing I've learned about stress testing in the last week is to make sure there is a really heavy load on the RAM as stress tests are way easy to pass with a light load on the RAM.
Click to expand...

Yah I agree and I don't think blend tests a ton of ram does it? Anyways I haven't noticed any issues so I am cool with it. I think my last run was like 16. I also don't like abusing my chip over and over. I am fine with anything under 80c. But prolonged runs over and over seem pointless. To each is own of course. Plenty of people here do like a 2 hour prime or 20 linx runs then call it good and use games as their test.


----------



## BabyModR

Broke 4.8, think this is my limit with offset, kept getting voltages between 1.416 - 1.452. Too much variance. Think I'll try fixed mode for >4.8 especially since my everyday OC will be 4.6 or 4.7. Here's my submission:


----------



## Dutambalu

When does munaim update the list of new submissions?


----------



## Sashimi

@ ET900 & lightsout

Yeah I usually do 18 hours to make sure every FFT is covered, and use as much RAM as possible.

Dutambalu

Give the man some time.







By the way







that asian chick on your desktop and your display pic is hot! Is she like a porn queen or something? Those seriously don't look like pics which a normal pop idol would take.


----------



## SunTzu83

I dunno, but she is pretty hot.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> @ ET900 & lightsout
> 
> Yeah I usually do 18 hours to make sure every FFT is covered, and use as much RAM as possible.


So you select custom and only change the ram?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> I dunno, but she is pretty hot.


http://www.facebook.com/misslevytran


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah I agree and I don't think blend tests a ton of ram does it? Anyways I haven't noticed any issues so I am cool with it. I think my last run was like 16. I also don't like abusing my chip over and over. I am fine with anything under 80c. But prolonged runs over and over seem pointless. To each is own of course. Plenty of people here do like a 2 hour prime or 20 linx runs then call it good and use games as their test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So you select custom and only change the ram?


I have passed12 hour standard blends before and blue screened while gaming. It's cos standards blends barely use any memory so I don't rate standard blends much since this happened. So yeh that's exactly what I do - Use standard blend settings but just use up loads of memory and run it for 18 hours or until I see the last FFT has passed. I do have a shortcut route though which obviously doesn't prove as much stability as the 18 hour test, but it's probably better than a standard 12 hour blend, or a standard 12 hour blend with modified memory usage. What I do is use standard blend settings and modify the memory usage as normal, but then set it to run each FFT for 10 minutes instead of 15 minutes and that way it gets through the lot in around 12 hours. If I'm only gonna do a 12 hour test then I figure it's better to do all the FFT's in that time than around 70% of them or whatever.

I see your point though, it's easy to get to obessed with these stress tests and keep running them! I just want to be able to pass the 18 hour blend once with each overclock and I'm happy with that. I'll probably just settle for all the FFT's in 12 hours instead though tbh


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dutambalu*
> 
> When does munaim update the list of new submissions?


Apologies to all,I've been very busy lately but I'm in the process of updating right now









Thank you for your patience.

Also just a note, if you would like your submission to be updated or just added to the archive section (old entries) please let me know when you post your screenshot.

Finally spreadsheet is updated!!!


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 390 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*












If I have missed anyone, please send me a PM. Thanks


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Apologies to all,I've been very busy lately but I'm in the process of updating right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience.
> Also just a note, if you would like your submission to be updated or just added to the archive section (old entries) please let me know when you post your screenshot.
> Finally spreadsheet is updated!!!


Cool nice one







Thanks for organising this thread and providing that great overclocking guide









BTW - BIOS templates - Shall I just post the relevant screens of my BIOS here or do I need to put them into the spreadsheet myself somehow?


----------



## Dutambalu

Cheers munaim. Ive always wanted to be part of this club ever since I started OCing.







Im gonna resubmit with bios that i used later this week.
This is very addicting lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/misslevytran


Yup thats her, and i agree that she is hot. Im a sucker for pretty asians with tattoos







Now to be back on topic!

My VID on Realtemp is reading 1.3611 VID and my cpu-z is reading at 1.288v, what would my offset be? (sorry im really dumb when it comes down to math). Would i (1.3611 - 1.288 = +0.0731) ? That doesnt seem right







Judging by Munamis guide for offsetting



This is while on FFT 2688 p95 for 15mins


----------



## piskooooo

Find a stable voltage using manual, go back to stock and check RealTemp, subtract that from the OC voltage and use that as your Offset. Mine is 4.8GHz with like +0.025v in Offset or something.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So you select custom and only change the ram?


Yeah that's what i do and so far it's been good.


----------



## Hambone07si

Well I've been going through some 2500k systems and man did I just find the BEST 2500k's I've ever seen. Amazed by what this chip is doing so far. A lot of you have asked me to BIN chips or find good ones for you and let you know. Well I'M LETTING YOU KNOW now.

System:
Asus z68 Pro
2500k
HYPER 212+ with stock fan, not in push/pull

So far using IBT to find faster stability, then I will be moving on to some Prime blend. Only moving in .025v increments for now.

4.5ghz 1.144v Load (1.150v bios) 53c max load, avg 49-51c during 10 runs of IBT with very high ram. Starting Vcore of 1.250v. Crashed at 1.125v. Idle temps at 27c all cores 73f ambient

4.8ghz 1.224v Load (1.225v bios) 62c max load, avg 58-61c " " " . " " " " . Starting Vcore of 1.325v. Crashed at 1.200v. " " " " " " .

If your interested, PM me and we'll talk.


----------



## silvrr

Working on my overclock and was able to get my vcore down 0.030 by adding a bit of VTT voltage. It was at 1.45 in bios now its at 1.42. Can't seem to find any stability above 4.7 though, even at 1.5v and a nice bump in VTT it doesn't even pass the 1344 or 1792 tests. Going to work on pulling some of the VTT out now and see if temps drop at all.


----------



## PCgamerfps

yes I am trying another test this time custom, at x44 with 3.25, last test did it overnight and when I woke up the pc had restarted and was on the log in screen, no idea what happened, so I'll run it at daytime to see what the heck is going on....


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCgamerfps*
> 
> yes I am trying another test this time custom, at x44 with 3.25, last test did it overnight and when I woke up the pc had restarted and was on the log in screen, no idea what happened, so I'll run it at daytime to see what the heck is going on....


It most likely rebooted due to an error, probably a blue screen. Get that blue screen view program linked from the front page and have a look. That way you can see the error code and will have an idea of what caused it


----------



## tyranny12

I do believe this qualifies, no?

I'm actually not happy about the voltage, I pulled what appeared to be stable runs at 45x at 1.335v. However, I could not for the life of me get 46x stable until 1.392v! In my opinion, 0.057v is too much for 100Mhz, and I am actively working to take that down.

Any tips on getting voltage down are appreciated. Full details are here and here.

Nonetheless, 24 hour custom blend below.


----------



## cHaoSphEre

So I'm running a 2700K at 5Ghz, with 1.425vcore.

The hottest core is 61 degrees, under full water (dual 240 rads, raystorm).

How is that temperature? Seems a little high for my loop... fans are GTs running at 1200rpm.


----------



## ET900

@tyranny12 - That does seem to happen with some chips from what I've read. They have this happy overclocking point and then suddenly need a lot more voltage to go past it. But sometimes once you've reached that extra voltage, you can start going a little further without needing to add loads more (or so I've read). Anyway, as far as I know from what I've read here - playing about with PLL and VCCIO can help you lower the Vcore. I'm not really sure of any other methods... This is something I need to start playing around with myself but I've been to busy enjoying the hardware I spent so much time and money on instead of constantly playing about in that oh so boring BIOS and running oh so frustrating P95 tests lol


----------



## SunTzu83

Here is my Super Stable Submission. Thanks.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> Here is my Super Stable Submission. Thanks.


Nice to see your submission, congrats









Just wondering - did you have a pretty nasty voltage spike during that test? 1.32v underload with a minimum of 1.30v, seems like a pretty normal variance but then there was a maximum of 1.38v at some point :/


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Nice to see your submission, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering - did you have a pretty nasty voltage spike during that test? 1.32v underload with a minimum of 1.30v, seems like a pretty normal variance but then there was a maximum of 1.38v at some point :/


Yeah the spikes are here to stay I guess. It happens very rarely, but they do come and say "Hi" to me when I get lonely, lol.

On the HWiNFO64 graph with the yellow(custom color) line to show voltage. Everything was pretty smooth and looking good. Every now and then I would see a 1.38v resurrect to give me a pat on the back, but during one of my sits with my test when I had the time, I noticed something that almost made my heart stop. The graph eventually recorded a 2.040v spike, which lasted for one second, though you can't see it cause the graph doesn't record in long time session. It probably records about 30mins worth and that's it, then the line starts a new.

Anyways when I saw the 2.040v spike, as it ironically happened right when I was staring at it, I quickly checked CPUID CPU-Z and CPUID HWMonitor to see if they indeed recorded the same thing. They did not. So I am REEEAAAALLLLLYYYY hoping that was just a sensor error, or something, cause that kind of voltage, no matter how brief, can end up being insta-death for a CPU.

Also, the reason why the minimum temps on CPUID HWMonitor are pretty high is because I cleared the min/max a couple of times during the test to see how often the 1.38v would be recorded, just in case the graph didn't catch it when I came back, because like I said the graph only records about 30-45mins worth of testing, before the line pretty much begins anew.

But usually the spikes come when I am starting, or ending applications for a few minutes maximum and then go away. Hopefully ASRock will make a BIOS/UEFI release that will make me happy. Unless it's just my motherboard and needs to be replaced, which would suck..... a lot.... No system for a while for me, if that is the case. Plus paying for shipping for something that should just work.

Guess like the saying goes. You can't always get what you want.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> Yeah the spikes are here to stay I guess. It happens very rarely, but they do come and say "Hi" to me when I get lonely, lol.
> On the HWiNFO64 graph with the yellow(custom color) line to show voltage. Everything was pretty smooth and looking good. Every now and then I would see a 1.38v resurrect to give me a pat on the back, but during one of my sits with my test when I had the time, I noticed something that almost made my heart stop. The graph eventually recorded a 2.040v spike, which lasted for one second, though you can't see it cause the graph doesn't record in long time session. It probably records about 30mins worth and that's it, then the line starts a new.
> Anyways when I saw the 2.040v spike, as it ironically happened right when I was staring at it, I quickly checked CPUID CPU-Z and CPUID HWMonitor to see if they indeed recorded the same thing. They did not. So I am REEEAAAALLLLLYYYY hoping that was just a sensor error, or something, cause that kind of voltage, no matter how brief, can end up being insta-death for a CPU.
> Also, the reason why the minimum temps on CPUID HWMonitor are pretty high is because I cleared the min/max a couple of times during the test to see how often the 1.38v would be recorded, just in case the graph didn't catch it when I came back, because like I said the graph only records about 30-45mins worth of testing, before the line pretty much begins anew.
> But usually the spikes come when I am starting, or ending applications for a few minutes maximum and then go away. Hopefully ASRock will make a BIOS/UEFI release that will make me happy. Unless it's just my motherboard and needs to be replaced, which would suck..... a lot.... No system for a while for me, if that is the case. Plus paying for shipping for something that should just work.
> Guess like the saying goes. You can't always get what you want.


Yeah don't worry to much about that. If it hit over 2 volts I'm pretty sure that chip would be screwed! This often happens when you run more than one piece of software monitoring the same thing at the same time. I was getting 123c mobo and other OTT over-volt readings the other day because I was running HWMonitor, RealTemp and CPU-Z at the same time as AI Suite II/PC Probe. I assume you've tried out loads of LLC settings... That spike in Vcore might just be a reading error so you could try running a test for a bit with just one piece of voltage monitoring software going and see if it happens... Otherwise just hang in there for BIOS updates. Don't forget to check the Beta section of the ASRock website for BIOS's to







I had a Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 only a couple months back. Had so much trouble with the BIOS on it. The main one was that I couldn't get my CPU past 4.1Ghz no matter what. So many people tried to help me (including Munaim1 who came up with the best answers) and I think most of them just thought I was a complete newbie lol. When I finally realised it was the motherboard I fought to get a refund and then bought this Asus one which has been pretty sweet for overclocking







Not bashing ASRock or anything, just saying my experience with ASRock sucked and put me off!

Edit: Also just wanted to add that my graphics card performs quite a bit worse on this Asus board than the ASRock one so it wasn't exactly the perfect transition! BF3 used to play so much smoother on that ASRock board with a lower CPU overclock. I might even try doing a 4.1Ghz overclock again just to see if the CPU loved running at that speed or something haha


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Yeah don't worry to much about that. If it hit over 2 volts I'm pretty sure that chip would be screwed! This often happens when you run more than one piece of software monitoring the same thing at the same time. I was getting 123c mobo and other OTT over-volt readings the other day because I was running HWMonitor, RealTemp and CPU-Z at the same time as AI Suite II/PC Probe. I assume you've tried out loads of LLC settings... That spike in Vcore might just be a reading error so you could try running a test for a bit with just one piece of voltage monitoring software going and see if it happens... Otherwise just hang in there for BIOS updates. Don't forget to check the Beta section of the ASRock website for BIOS's to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 only a couple months back. Had so much trouble with the BIOS on it. The main one was that I couldn't get my CPU past 4.1Ghz no matter what. So many people tried to help me (including Munaim1 who came up with the best answers) and I think most of them just thought I was a complete newbie lol. When I finally realised it was the motherboard I fought to get a refund and then bought this Asus one which has been pretty sweet for overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bashing ASRock or anything, just saying my experience with ASRock sucked and put me off!
> Edit: Also just wanted to add that my graphics card performs quite a bit worse on this Asus board than the ASRock one so it wasn't exactly the perfect transition! BF3 used to play so much smoother on that ASRock board with a lower CPU overclock. I might even try doing a 4.1Ghz overclock again just to see if the CPU loved running at that speed or something haha


Yeah I hear ya. First ASRock experience for me, so... could of been better, or at least I expected it better. I will try some tests in the future to see where my voltages lie, etc.

Heh, funny how you mention the ASRock beta bios, as I have become an expert on it so far, at least for my particular motherboard. I check it regularly and I try to find out if when there will be new releases. I've tried BIOS/UEFI P1.30, L2.04, and now P2.10. I reported to ASRock about my frustrations and gave them some links of threads talking about my issue and stated that you're gonna end up killing my chip.

Right now they have pulled all previous official BIOS and beta BIOS. The only BIOS they are allowing for download as of now is P2.10(at least on their site. You can get all BIOS releases elsewhere). I doubt I had something to do with that though, since I stressed to them to fix their BIOS and how LLC doesn't work for ****. I honestly just think it's because of the release of Ivy Bridge.

But yeah, most of the time you can't go wrong with any of the big players when it comes to motherboards (Gigabyte/ASUS). MSI seems ok at times too and EVGA when they decide to make a decent board that works. I actually just got this ASRock board mainly because I was on a budget and read some nice things about the board and just decided to either wait and stare at my processor, or buy the board and enjoy it ASAP. So my lack of patience kicked in and decided to go with the board anyways. Just sucks that their RMA process is just.... Wha??? So hopefully newegg will be kind to me if there is a problem.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> Yeah I hear ya. First ASRock experience for me, so... could of been better, or at least I expected it better. I will try some tests in the future to see where my voltages lie, etc.
> Heh, funny how you mention the ASRock beta bios, as I have become an expert on it so far, at least for my particular motherboard, I check it regularly and I try to find out if when there will be new releases. I've tried BIOS/UEFI P1.30, L2.04, and now P2.10. I reported to ASRock about my frustrations and gave them some links of threads talking about my issue and stated that you're gonna end up killing my chip.
> Right now they have pulled all previous official BIOS and beta BIOS. The only BIOS they are allowing for download as of now is P2.10(at least on their site. You can get all BIOS releases elsewhere). I doubt I had something to do with that though, since I stressed to them to fix their BIOS and how LLC doesn't work for ****. I honestly just think it's because of the release of Ivy Bridge.
> But yeah, most of the time you can't go wrong with any of the big players when it comes motherboards (Gigabyte/ASUS). MSI seems ok at times too and EVGA when they decide to make a decent board that works. I actually just got this ASRock board mainly because I was on a budget and read some nice things about the board and just decided to either wait and stare at my processor, or buy the board and enjoy it ASAP. So my lack of patience kicked in and decided to go with the board anyways. Just sucks that their RMA process is just.... Wha??? So hopefully newegg will be kind to me if there is a problem.


Well I hope they'll get a good BIOS out to sort your problems man! Even though ASRock have been around for a while they still seem like a new company on the way up. Little bit to hit and miss for me to mess with again for a bit, but I'll consider them again in a 2-3 years when I get another mobo!

I hate the way the ASRock warranty is only for one year!! Also the warranty doesn't cover overclocking issues, which I can understand but it really pisses you off when you fork out for a board like that because of its supposed overclocking abilities, and then it fails to do so. I knew it was the mobo at fault and my Asus board has proved that! I was asking around here when I was looking to upgrade my system and people recommended that ASRock board for my budget, thing is, this Asus one was the same price and it's good old Asus







Anyways, you got a good oc on that chip at a pretty decent voltage (when it's not jumping about!) so it's not all bad


----------



## BabyModR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> Here is my Super Stable Submission. Thanks.


Nice one! Awesome voltage for 4.8, i needed heaps more for that multi


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Well I hope they'll get a good BIOS out to sort your problems man! Even though ASRock have been around for a while they still seem like a new company on the way up. Little bit to hit and miss for me to mess with again for a bit, but I'll consider them again in a 2-3 years when I get another mobo!
> I hate the way the ASRock warranty is only for one year!! Also the warranty doesn't cover overclocking issues, which I can understand but it really pisses you off when you fork out for a board like that because of its supposed overclocking abilities, and then it fails to do so. I knew it was the mobo at fault and my Asus board has proved that! I was asking around here when I was looking to upgrade my system and people recommended that ASRock board for my budget, thing is, this Asus one was the same price and it's good old Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, you got a good oc on that chip at a pretty decent voltage (when it's not jumping about!) so it's not all bad


Well according to newegg, my board has a 2 year warranty. Which newegg is where I bought my motherboard. But ASRock warranty is still....Yeah. And their RMA is still..... Yeah. So, yeah. That's pretty much all I have to say about that.


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabyModR*
> 
> Nice one! Awesome voltage for 4.8, i needed heaps more for that multi


It's 4.6. But thank you anyways.


----------



## DADDYDC650

26 hour Prime95 custom blend run with 98 percent RAM usage @ 5Ghz. Had to bump up my voltage just a tad after I enabled SpeedStep/C1E. Tightened the RAM timings as well.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHaoSphEre*
> 
> So I'm running a 2700K at 5Ghz, with 1.425vcore.
> 
> The hottest core is 61 degrees, under full water (dual 240 rads, raystorm).
> 
> How is that temperature? Seems a little high for my loop... fans are GTs running at 1200rpm.


I would say those temps are excellent. I had a 240 and 360 rad ans I don't think my temps were that good.


----------



## Ludwig Drums

Hi everyone,

I am rather new to overclocking, and have to say this thread has been very helpful for all the concerns I've had and steps I needed to take for a stable OC!
That being said, here are my results from my first overclock on my 2500k using custom blend for 12 hours.



Ran fine, no blue screen








How are my temps and voltage? I see some people saying stay below 75C - 80C. As long as the max on my cores is 70C I am satisfied with that.
Anyway, thanks for the guide!


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cHaoSphEre*
> 
> So I'm running a 2700K at 5Ghz, with 1.425vcore.
> 
> The hottest core is 61 degrees, under full water (dual 240 rads, raystorm).
> 
> How is that temperature? Seems a little high for my loop... fans are GTs running at 1200rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say those temps are excellent. I had a 240 and 360 rad ans I don't think my temps were that good.
Click to expand...

Agreed I have the same basic setup minus one 240 rad with higher temps obviously my 100% load temps hit mid to upper 70c at that vcore/clock and I suspect if I had an additional 240 I'd be on par with you but it really depends on your ambient temps and if those are idle/load temps that you are reporting which I could not discern from your post.


----------



## cHaoSphEre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Agreed I have the same basic setup minus one 240 rad with higher temps obviously my 100% load temps hit mid to upper 70c at that vcore/clock and I suspect if I had an additional 240 I'd be on par with you but it really depends on your ambient temps and if those are idle/load temps that you are reporting which I could not discern from your post.


Thanks for the replies. Those temps were at load after a 6 hour prime95 blend.

Motherboard is included in the loop, but I doubt that adds much heat to it. Now to see how far I can push the CPU


----------



## iniquiTrance

I've been trying to OC up to 4.5 GHz, and took the vCore up to 1.41 without reaching stability under Prime95. I currently am stable at 4.3 GHz with 1.34 vCore. Does it seem reasonable that I'd have to go above 1.41 vCore for 4.5 GHz? Based on viewing others' reports, it seems this is quite out of the ordinary. Would the fact my RAM timings are 9 9 9 24 N2 have anything to do with it?

*CPU* Core i7 2600k
*Motherboard* And BIOS Version ASRock Extreme4 Z77
*Memory* G.Skill Ripjaws 8 GB (9 9 9 24 N2)
*Power Suppl*y Corsair 650W
*Graphics* Galaxy GTX 460
*Case And Cooling* CM Storm Sniper/ Hyper 212+


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iniquiTrance*
> 
> I've been trying to OC up to 4.5 GHz, and took the vCore up to 1.41 without reaching stability under Prime95. I currently am stable at 4.3 GHz with 1.34 vCore. Does it seem reasonable that I'd have to go above 1.41 vCore for 4.5 GHz? Based on viewing others' reports, it seems this is quite out of the ordinary. Would the fact my RAM timings are 9 9 9 24 N2 have anything to do with it?
> *CPU* Core i7 2600k
> *Motherboard* And BIOS Version ASRock Extreme4 Z77
> *Memory* G.Skill Ripjaws 8 GB (9 9 9 24 N2)
> *Power Suppl*y Corsair 650W
> *Graphics* Galaxy GTX 460
> *Case And Cooling* CM Storm Sniper/ Hyper 212+


That is a lot for that clock yeh. I'm running 4.5Ghz with 1.35v Vcore which is a little bit higher than most need. What is your RAM supposed to be running at? Just run it at stock speed to start with. You probably need to have a play with PLL, PLL Overvoltage and VCCIO/VTT. I had an ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 not so long ago and this very CPU I have at 4.5Ghz now would just not go past 4.1Ghz on that ASRock board. Even at 1.4v it just wouldn't budge...


----------



## Lord Xeb

here I am nearly 6 months later and my chip is still chugging away. >.> I love my chip. So proud.


----------



## iniquiTrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> That is a lot for that clock yeh. I'm running 4.5Ghz with 1.35v Vcore which is a little bit higher than most need. What is your RAM supposed to be running at? Just run it at stock speed to start with. You probably need to have a play with PLL, PLL Overvoltage and VCCIO/VTT. I had an ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 not so long ago and this very CPU I have at 4.5Ghz now would just not go past 4.1Ghz on that ASRock board. Even at 1.4v it just wouldn't budge...


Thanks. I checked CPU-Z while running Prime95 at 1.4 vCore, 4.5 GHz (It would only run for ~10 secs before locking up), and saw core volatges at sub 1.29. This tells me it might be vdroop. Does that sound likely? If so, any idea how to correct for that?


----------



## nascasho

Hey guys, have a slight issue if anyone has any ideas.

Basically, whenever I stress test with all mem in Prime 95, custom, min FTT of 8 max 4096 w/ 14400MB RAM after 3hrs, it always BSOD 124. I tried everything from Vcore adjustments, tried upping VTT from stock 1.1V to 1.15 and still nothing. PLL I've adjusted from 1.55V all the way to 1.8V increments still does it within 3hrs, always.

Not sure whats causing this or what to try. Vcore was always rock stable at 1.34V since I got it almost a year ago now this starts happening. Running 4.7Ghz. Even tried upping Vcore up to 1.38 thinking maybe the chip degraded but still does it within 3hrs no matter what.

Runing latest BIOS for the MEIV.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iniquiTrance*
> 
> Thanks. I checked CPU-Z while running Prime95 at 1.4 vCore, 4.5 GHz (It would only run for ~10 secs before locking up), and saw core volatges at sub 1.29. This tells me it might be vdroop. Does that sound likely? If so, any idea how to correct for that?


Yep the voltage is dropping! Use Load Line Calibration to remedy this. Do things one small step at a time so you don't accidenty get a crazy high voltage. LLC can have quite a strong affect sometimes! Also try disabling C3&C6 in the BIOS if you haven't already. Make sure to check out Munaim1's overclocking guide and other useful info linked on the front page. It's good stuff


----------



## nascasho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Yep the voltage is dropping! Use Load Line Calibration to remedy this. Do things one small step at a time so you don't accidenty get a crazy high voltage. LLC can have quite a strong affect sometimes! Also try disabling C3&C6 in the BIOS if you haven't already. Make sure to check out Munaim1's overclocking guide and other useful info linked on the front page. It's good stuff


I did, that's why I started to adjust PLL and VCCIO since I know it's not Vcore. LLC has always been at 100% and has worked this whole year. I don't use offset either so turning off C3 and C6 might be a bad idea.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascasho*
> 
> I did, that's why I started to adjust PLL and VCCIO since I know it's not Vcore. LLC has always been at 100% and has worked this whole year. I don't use offset either so turning off C3 and C6 might be a bad idea.


Well hopefully someone more experienced can give you a hand. I had an 18 hour custom blend stable OC just the other day, then I switched a switch on my motherboard and now it needs PLL over voltage enabled. The switch shouldn't have affected anything as it was just to do with automatic overclocking which I don't use. I tried switching it back but the problem persisted. It's weird but these things just happen sometimes for reasons that are not very clear at all :/


----------



## nascasho

I have no idea what to do and it's making me rip my hair out lol.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

My pc has been 20 passes ibt all cores with max memory stable but would fail prime95 blend in mins so i did more reading about other volts right now im 2hrs prime stable on blend 6500megs at 4800mhz 1.72 pll and 1.36-1.37 volts also memory set to 2133 10-11-10-30.


----------



## Caz

Rather than make an entire new thread, I figured I would just post here as it makes more sense.

I recently bought a ASrock Z77 Pro3 Mobo, and 2600k. I just got my 212+ in the mail. Got it setup...ran it at stock on Prime for a few tests (10mins) and was hitting 65-70C. (Is there are chance I need to re-thermal paste it, and re adjust it on the motherboard? Not sure.

Anywho...I started trying to Overclock this thing and let me tell you...this UEFI is SOOOO annoying. Nothing that is in this thread relates to the settings in the UEFI. You can't manually set the Vcore...you have to either leave it at Auto or Offset it...which I don't get. The CPU still idles at 1600MHz...how do I make this stop?

There are no 'levels' on the LLC...its either Auto, 100%, 50%, or 0%...which again, I don't get...is this Level 1(100%), 3(50%), and 5(0%)???

When I go into the UEFI its says the CPU is at 4500MHz (45x multiplied)...and 40C at like 1.15vCore.....yeah I have a killer chip...check this out...









I don't want a 5GHz OC...and don't expect one...but I would like a decent 4.5GHz one...I think my chip can handle 80-85C without many problems lol...so anything less than that...stable should be fine.

I will keep messing with stuff...but this stuff is annoying when your UEFI makes no sense.


----------



## iniquiTrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Yep the voltage is dropping! Use Load Line Calibration to remedy this. Do things one small step at a time so you don't accidenty get a crazy high voltage. LLC can have quite a strong affect sometimes! Also try disabling C3&C6 in the BIOS if you haven't already. Make sure to check out Munaim1's overclocking guide and other useful info linked on the front page. It's good stuff


Thanks for the response. Just to confirm, I do see LLC as an option in my UEFI. Is LLC 1 more intense than LLC 5?

Thanks again!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascasho*
> 
> I have no idea what to do and it's making me rip my hair out lol.


Sometimes it may not be just 1 thing that causes a problem but a combination of thing. so instead of just testing if a voltage is stable, also record down how long it took before it crashes. Do this for both vtt and pll so u know what the 'most stable' number is for both. and then work on your vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iniquiTrance*
> 
> Thanks for the response. Just to confirm, I do see LLC as an option in my UEFI. Is LLC 1 more intense than LLC 5?
> Thanks again!


I believe in most boards higher number LLC = more intense.


----------



## Caz

Well, after an hour of messing with things...

I guess 100% LLC is best...temps seem to be lower then...and Vots on load seem to be lower also...but...

So I dropped everything back to 4000MHz, and 'CPU Voltage' (not Vcore...which is stupid...why not call it vcore...and why not have in manually set ***!) on auto...I am running Prime...just at the beginning...and getting ~1.27V 75C @ 4000MHz, and 85C after 10 minutes...I think I might need to re adjust my 212+ and fans.

Still not sure how to offset this thing on vcores...makes no sense.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

UM whoa stop right now if your running 1.7 thru the cpu your asking to kill it only matter of mins not hrs befor its going to be dead i hope thats a typo.

OFFSET is not hard your cpu has a base voltage each time you raise the offset it will add how much you set ontop of the base volts really easy and lets you get the volts fine tunned.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> UM whoa stop right now if your running 1.7 thru the cpu your asking to kill it only matter of mins not hrs befor its going to be dead i hope thats a typo.
> OFFSET is not hard your cpu has a base voltage each time you raise the offset it will add how much you set ontop of the base volts really easy and lets you get the volts fine tunned.


I meant 1.27. Totally my fault. I was pushing 1.6V through it earlier...surprised it held it too.

I get how offset works...but IMO the whole rigamarole is crazy...so it goes from 1600MHz and .98V to 4000MHz and 1.3V? How does this make sense...All these other people are pushing 4.5GHz and only 1.25V...and only 75C temps...really making me POd.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Each muti has a vid each cpu has differt vids on each muti none are the same and everyone has differt coolers some better probly. Like on my cpu its wierd at like 4500 i have to use a offset and set it to - volts not add not sure if your board can do that.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Each muti has a vid each cpu has differt vids on each muti none are the same and everyone has differt coolers some better probly. Like on my cpu its wierd at like 4500 i have to use a offset and set it to - volts not add not sure if your board can do that.


It has to be human error. I was just now trying with ~1.45V (auto) 0% LLC @ 4.5GHz and hitting almost 95C after 10 seconds of Prime. Should be in the 75C range even with my cooler. When I try to offset it to -.1V I don't get a boot out of anything past the Windows Screen...it goes back to UEFI after missing the Password page.


----------



## Caz

Was able to run a offset of -.4V @4.5GHz...but after 10 seconds of Prime I am still hitting 90C...but a vCore of 1.37. Again, probably human error on my 212+.

When I try to do -.5V Offset, I go blue screen once starting windows. Anyway to make it so this doesn't happen? I tried dropping my PLL a few millivolts...not sure if it is helping.


----------



## Sashimi

@ Caz

I've covered some basic Offset OC information earlier on page 805 of this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8040#post_16829363

Note some people reported vcore spikes and/or dips with Ultra/Extreme LLC levels which can lead to instability at some point in time. This seems to differ from board to board. In my personal testings I have not noticed similar issues however I do admit at just High LLC levels the vcore does fluctuate a lot less.

Also, if you are hitting such high temps at 1.37, assuming you installed your cooler correctly, maybe your case ventilation isn't adequate?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> @ Caz
> I've covered some basic Offset OC information earlier on page 805 of this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8040#post_16829363
> Note some people reported vcore spikes and/or dips with Ultra/Extreme LLC levels which can lead to instability at some point in time. This seems to differ from board to board. In my personal testings I have not noticed similar issues however I do admit at just High LLC levels the vcore does fluctuate a lot less.
> Also, if you are hitting such high temps at 1.37, assuming you installed your cooler correctly, maybe your case ventilation isn't adequate?


I was just reading up on another linked thread about ASrock boards and how you need to disable C3 and C6...that seems to help a lot.

I think what it really comes down to is cooling. I need to rethink mine. I have 1 200mm intake fan in the front. 2 120mm fans on top...which for whatever reason are in opposite directions...the one closest to the front panel is intake the backside is out. And an out 120mm fan on the back of the case. Along with a fan on the bottom of the PSU...and 2 fans on my 212+, in push pull going towards the back of the case...I will mix that up tomorrow, and see what happens. I have a couple different setups in mind. Might need to relook into how to apply Thermal Paste too. Thought I did it perfectly...maybe not I guess.

I'm too tired to keep restarting my computer...my latest strides have been a offset of -.75V offset (1.32V under load) (-.9 is giving me a 101 error) 0% LLC, 4.5GHz...and still getting 90C temps after 10-20 seconds or so. HAS to be cooling. Tried dropping my PLL to 1.7...not sure what that did really.


----------



## Caz

BTW, just tried HWMonitor, ASrock Extreme Utility, Real Temp, and Speed Fan...all were within 3C of each temp. In other words...I don't see this big dilemma in temp program readers.


----------



## Sashimi

@Caz

Maybe you can touch/put your hand close to the heat sink when it's hits the high temp. if it isn't even warm, then the heat isn't being transferred properly probably due to bad installation.

I think the top 2 fans in opposite direction are wasted as the air would just goes in a loop. For case airflow, ehume has posted many information scattered around this forum and beyond, here's a basic guide by him you may find useful.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1041926/how-to-decide-on-a-case-for-air-cooling-warning-pics


----------



## kidsafe

I very much doubt fan orientation is at fault here. There's got to be a mounting problem or a TIM issue if the 2600K is hitting 90C on 1.32V.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> BTW, just tried HWMonitor, ASrock Extreme Utility, Real Temp, and Speed Fan...all were within 3C of each temp. In other words...I don't see this big dilemma in temp program readers.


Did you take the protective plastic off your 212+ mount before setting it up? Also did you use thermal paste? If so how much?

I can run 1.45 with a 212+ and only hit 70s, something is up. How high are your ambient temps?


----------



## holocaust

I still can't get stable! My last run of prime let me go 6 hrs before BSOD 124. I am running custom blend, with 85% ram usage, on a clean install of win7, using an old 160G SATA2 HDD, thru my eSATA which is connected to the Marvel SATA6Gbps (AHCI).
-Multi: 45x
-Blck: enabled: 1005
-XMP: profile 1 (1600mhz 9-9-9-24-2t, 1.5V)
-Performance enhance: Standard
-Real Time Ratio Changes in OS: Enabled
-Multi steps load line: level 5
-cpu vcore: 1.360v
-qpi/vtt: 1.070v
-Cpu PLL: 1.810
-DRAM voltage 1.510
-Every thing else: auto
During Idle:
-CPUZ -Core Voltage: 1.068 (wrong im sure) -Multiplier: x 16.0 BLCK: 100.3
-Realtemp -VID: 1.251 - 1.291
-Easytune HW monitor - CPU 1.368 - 1.380v
During Load:
-CPUZ -Core voltage: 1.080 (?) -Multi: x45 BLCK: 100.3
-Realtemp -VID 1.3861 -1.3961
-Easytune HW monitor - CPU 1.380 - 1.392v
I JUST RAN PRIME BLEND (no custom 85% ram) WITH THESE SAME SETTINGS JUST NOW and BSOD 124 after only 5 MINUTES!!!
Here's a screenie under load:

Any Ideas?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> BTW, just tried HWMonitor, ASrock Extreme Utility, Real Temp, and Speed Fan...all were within 3C of each temp. In other words...I don't see this big dilemma in temp program readers.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take the protective plastic off your 212+ mount before setting it up? Also did you use thermal paste? If so how much?
> 
> I can run 1.45 with a 212+ and only hit 70s, something is up. How high are your ambient temps?
Click to expand...

Yes there is definitely a mount issue here. Tear that thing down and start over!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Did you take the protective plastic off your 212+ mount before setting it up? Also did you use thermal paste? If so how much?
> I can run 1.45 with a 212+ and only hit 70s, something is up. How high are your ambient temps?


I took off the plastic lol.

I used thermal paste...probably about a size of cooked medium rice or two. Nothing much.

It was 80F here yesterday...same today. Idles are at like ~30C.


----------



## ET900

These are my BIOS settings if they are wanted for the BIOS templates section...


----------



## Hatchet

My 2500k and i are not getting along.

it takes 1.46v for me to get stable at 4.7ghz. Seem that i have the 2nd worst 2500k in terms of voltage required in the club.
Temps under prime peak at 84C after 8 hours. Folding temps peak at 68C after 24 hours.

Ive heard that Sandy likes cooler temps. While the Noctua nh-d12 se2 isnt the best in the world, its certainly above average. (Artic Silver-5 Paste).

Bottom line: Im fairly comfortable going up to 1.5v. Would a H100 handle 4.8-4.9 @ 1.5v?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Did you take the protective plastic off your 212+ mount before setting it up? Also did you use thermal paste? If so how much?
> I can run 1.45 with a 212+ and only hit 70s, something is up. How high are your ambient temps?
> 
> 
> 
> I took off the plastic lol.
> 
> I used thermal paste...probably about a size of cooked medium rice or two. Nothing much.
> 
> It was 80F here yesterday...same today. Idles are at like ~30C.
Click to expand...

90c is still way too high.


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> These are my BIOS settings if they are wanted for the BIOS templates section...


I have been dying to find out how to make your BIOS a screenshot without using a camera. How did you do it? Do you have one of those old printers that collects the image when you hit print screen on your keyboard? Tired of using a cell phone for BIOS templates. Please help me so I can make my BIOS look as purdy as yours!









Oh I see, I guess your BIOS/UEFI is just awesome while mine sucks and offers no print screen option.

I'm mad jelly.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> I have been dying to find out how to make your BIOS a screenshot without a using a camera. How did you do it? Do you have one of those old printers that collects the image when you hit print screen on your keyboard? Tired of using a cell phone for BIOS templates. Please help me so I can make my BIOS look as purdy as yours!


For ASROCK you have a USB drive plugged in and hit F12 to take a screen shot. Not sure if its the same for ASUS.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> For ASROCK you have a USB drive plugged in and hit F12 to take a screen shot. Not sure if its the same for ASUS.


Yeh same for Asus. It has to be a FAT32 formatted drive I think.


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I took off the plastic lol.
> I used thermal paste...probably about a size of cooked medium rice or two. Nothing much.
> It was 80F here yesterday...same today. Idles are at like ~30C.


First of all, your cooler is a HDT cooler. When you reinstall your cooler, you want to clean the thermal paste off the cooler and the processor with rubbing alcohol (the higher the % the better). Since it's a HDT cooler you will have paste between the heat pipes where the cracks are, use a Q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol to get those gaps clean.

Sometimes I take a straw and cut it vertically so it's a small card that I can use to take the corners of the cut-straw to scrape the TIM out of the gaps and then run over the gaps again with a Q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol, and then once more with a dry Q-tip.

When you reinstall your cooler, what you need to do is take your syringe (I personally use MX-4, good stuff and won't short out anything - no silver) and put a *thin* line along the heat pipes themselves. Like this, or like this.

This method will require that you fill the gaps with fresh new TIM, before you put the lines in for installation.


I've used this method on my Corsair A50 when I was using it, it's not bad.


Usually with Non-HDT coolers, you use the pea, or rice grain method, which is fine, as long as you are installing a cooler that is smooth and flat on the bottom with no gaps or cracks, like a copper slug on stock coolers, or a cold plate much like the Corsair H60.

Also, make sure there isn't a bunch of cables everywhere around your case, tie as many as you can behind the motherboard tray.

Mostly it's intake in the front of the case, and exhaust at the top and back of the case. If you are worried about negative pressure, then get a stronger 200mm front intake fan. I recommend BitFenix Spectre Pro. Good 147CFM fans right there. You can find them at frozencpu.com for around 30 bucks.

And when you are installing the cooler and tightening them down, make sure you go in a X pattern on the screws, so the heatsink is lowering at an even level, so you don't have too much pressure on one corner of your processor, and not enough on the other corner of the processor, which will make one side of your processor too hot. Don't tighten one side too much, you want to screw in an X pattern with the same amount of rotations for each pair of screws. Turn a few times and move on to the next pair of screws and repeat, repeat, repeat, until it's completely tighten down.

Oh and make sure the fan on the heatsink is blowing air towards the back of your case, so your rear exhaust fan in your case is removing the heat created by the processor, instead of the heat dancing around in your case.

And lastly, don't double dip your Q-tips, you don't want to contaminate your rubbing alcohol with thermal paste. Bad idea.


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Yeh same for Asus. It has to be a FAT32 formatted drive I think.


Oh.... Well that answers everything. I really need to get a pen drive, lol. I am probably the only one in the world that doesn't have one.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> Oh.... Well that answers everything. I really need to get a pen drive, lol. I am probably the only one in the world that doesn't have one.


Haha I only just got one myself a couple months back for running/installing Ubuntu from! Turns out these things are quite handy to have lol...


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Haha I only just got one myself a couple months back for running/installing Ubuntu from! Turns out these things are quite handy to have lol...


Exactly.

And I have known how useful they can be for quite some time, but I always forget to get one. Grrrr. Especially with DOS BIOS flashing.

Next time I will put some sticky notes on myself.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 90c is still way too high.


I agree. Will re-install my 212+ and try again...along with moving a few fans around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> First of all, your cooler is a HDT cooler. When you reinstall your cooler, you want to clean the thermal paste off the cooler and the processor with rubbing alcohol (the higher the % the better). Since it's a HDT cooler you will have paste between the heat pipes where the cracks are, use a Q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol to get those gaps clean.
> Sometimes I take a straw and cut it vertically so it's a small card that I can use to take the corners of the cut-straw to scrape the TIM out of the gaps and then run over the gaps again with a Q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol, and then once more with a dry Q-tip.
> When you reinstall your cooler, what you need to do is take your syringe (I personally use MX-4, good stuff and won't short out anything - no silver) and put a *thin* line along the heat pipes themselves. Like this, or like this.
> This method will require that you fill the gaps with fresh new TIM, before you put the lines in for installation.
> 
> I've used this method on my Corsair A50 when I was using it, it's not bad.
> 
> Usually with Non-HDT coolers, you use the pea, or rice grain method, which is fine, as long as you are installing a cooler that is smooth and flat on the bottom with no gaps or cracks, like a copper slug on stock coolers, or a cold plate much like the Corsair H60.
> Also, make sure there isn't a bunch of cables everywhere around your case, tie as many as you can behind the motherboard tray.
> Mostly it's intake in the front of the case, and exhaust at the top and back of the case. If you are worried about negative pressure, then get a stronger 200mm front intake fan. I recommend BitFenix Spectre Pro. Good 147CFM fans right there. You can find them at frozencpu.com for around 30 bucks.
> And when you are installing the cooler and tightening them down, make sure you go in a X pattern on the screws, so the heatsink is lowering at an even level, so you don't have too much pressure on one corner of your processor, and not enough on the other corner of the processor, which will make one side of your processor too hot. Don't tighten one side too much, you want to screw in an X pattern with the same amount of rotations for each pair of screws. Turn a few times and move on to the next pair of screws and repeat, repeat, repeat, until it's completely tighten down.
> Oh and make sure the fan on the heatsink is blowing air towards the back of your case, so your rear exhaust fan in your case is removing the heat created by the processor, instead of the heat dancing around in your case.
> And lastly, don't double dip your Q-tips, you don't want to contaminate your rubbing alcohol with thermal paste. Bad idea.


Great post, repped. I have a really nice 200mm fan in the front for intake. What I intend on trying to do first is to turn my 212+ 90 degrees so it is pushing air towards the top of my case...then change my fans up top to that config so they pull air out too. The 200mm pulls a lot of air, but my 120mm don't pull 1/2 as much so I might end up leaving my back fan as a push too. I'll take some pix...wasn't planning on doing so until I get a beefy GPU this weekend but whatever. I really needed the Thermal Paste advice...so many people are really not good at describing what to do or how to do it. This was beast.


----------



## Dutambalu

Heres a shot at my bios. I probably gave some unnecessary or missing important ones so let me know which ones


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres my run 12rs [email protected] memory at 2133 10-11-10-30 at 1.55 volts i think i have everything needed in my screenshot im going to shoot to get 5ghz stable next.


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I agree. Will re-install my 212+ and try again...along with moving a few fans around.
> Great post, repped. I have a really nice 200mm fan in the front for intake. What I intend on trying to do first is to turn my 212+ 90 degrees so it is pushing air towards the top of my case...then change my fans up top to that config so they pull air out too. The 200mm pulls a lot of air, but my 120mm don't pull 1/2 as much so I might end up leaving my back fan as a push too. I'll take some pix...wasn't planning on doing so until I get a beefy GPU this weekend but whatever. I really needed the Thermal Paste advice...so many people are really not good at describing what to do or how to do it. This was beast.


You're very welcome. I could of gone into it with more detail, but I guess it's alright.









You can mount your cooler to have the heat going upward, which is actually good since heat rises anyways, but the only one thing about that mounting method that I don't like, is that with most motherboards, since the heatsink is really wide in that position, is that it blocks your memory slots. If it doesn't block your memory slots, then you are golden.

Personally for me, I like a nice strong intake fan, which is why I recommended the BitFenix fans, not only for positive pressure, but just overall case temps is good this way and just have the rear and top fans as exhaust. That way the heat isn't looping around.

Whatever you do, as long as you're happy with the setup and temperatures. Then that's all that matters.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Heres my run 12rs [email protected] memory at 2133 10-11-10-30 at 1.55 volts i think i have everything needed in my screenshot im going to shoot to get 5ghz stable next.


GREAT cpu you've got there sir


----------



## ASSEMbler

I can get 4.7 to boot but I have to go 1.4v

Temps are fine but it still crashes when I start prime95.

Ideas?


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunTzu83*
> 
> You're very welcome. I could of gone into it with more detail, but I guess it's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can mount your cooler to have the heat going upward, which is actually good since heat rises anyways, but the only one thing about that mounting method that I don't like, is that with most motherboards, since the heatsink is really wide in that position, is that it blocks your memory slots. If it doesn't block your memory slots, then you are golden.
> Personally for me, I like a nice strong intake fan, which is why I recommended the BitFenix fans, not only for positive pressure, but just overall case temps is good this way and just have the rear and top fans as exhaust. That way the heat isn't looping around.
> Whatever you do, as long as you're happy with the setup and temperatures. Then that's all that matters.
> Good Luck!!!


Just for the record - I've ran a couple different CPU coolers pushing the air upwards instead of out the back of the case. Whenever I've done that I've found that the CPU runs 3-5c hotter on average because the CPU is sucking up air directly off the back of the graphics card which is the hottest running component in the system as far as I'm aware. Not saying it'll be like this for everyone else but just wanted to put that out there


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Just for the record - I've ran a couple different CPU coolers pushing the air upwards instead of out the back of the case. Whenever I've done that I've found that the CPU runs 3-5c hotter on average because the CPU is sucking up air directly off the back of the graphics card which is the hottest running component in the system as far as I'm aware. Not saying it'll be like this for everyone else but just wanted to put that out there


Indeed! Thanks for pointing that out. I am aware of this as well and totally forgot about the GPU, lol. When I was using my A50, even if it didn't block the memory slots, I would still have it to where the fan is blowing heat toward the back of the case where it will be dispersed by the rear exhaust fan, for the reason you mentioned above.

But if the graphics card is using a blower type fan and cooling system, it might work, without causing a temp increase to the CPU. To be honest though, even though heat rises, I don't know why people like to mount the heatsink in that way anyways, because it's most likely going to block DIMM slots and it makes you feel like the heatsink is taking up more room than necessary. But oh well. If it works it works, right?

Speaking of room, that's why I moved from my A50 to H60. The H60 is pretty much on par with the A50, from my own personal testing, but the H60 just provides room and don't have to worry about DIMM slot's being blocked etc. I just hate cleaning fins of dust though, A50 and H60 a like. So hard to get the dust off those fins. I need to get an electric duster, which I saw one on amazon that looks promising. I hate paying 5 dollars for a can of compressed air everytime there is dust that is an absolute pain to get rid of.

So for now I try to regularly clean my parts so it doesn't become a burden from me neglecting it for long periods of time. If I'm not using canned air (which if you like your system remotely dust free, then it gets expensive), then I am using a nasal aspirator with a thin long straw attached to the end for more forced air pressure and to also get into tight spots.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> GREAT cpu you've got there sir


I like it so far 5ghz haset been done yet but 4800 is dailed in if i could get 5ghz on under 1.45 100% stable id probly run that 24/7.


----------



## ET900

@SunTzu83 - Yeh I agree with what you're saying. I should've got a H60 as I only paid about £5 less for my A50 lol! I didn't realise water cooling could be so cheap so I didn't even look!! The A50 is great though. The fan on it is super quiet considering it's spinning at 2000rpm







It's quieter than any of my case fans spinning at less than half the speed actually! As for cleaning dust - I just use a Miles Dyson Dust Terminator. Actually it's just a Dyson vacuum cleaner...


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> @SunTzu83 - Yeh I agree with what you're saying. I should've got a H60 as I only paid about £5 less for my A50 lol! I didn't realise water cooling could be so cheap so I didn't even look!! The A50 is great though. The fan on it is super quiet considering it's spinning at 2000rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quieter than any of my case fans spinning at less than half the speed actually! As for cleaning dust - I just use a Miles Dyson Dust Terminator. Actually it's just a Dyson vacuum cleaner...


It's an extremely bad idea to clean your computer with a vacuum cleaner. I won't go into the details of why, but you can google on it. The electric duster I plan on getting is this one.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=asc_df_B001J4ZOAW2000661?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B001J4ZOAW&hvpos=1o1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8277296591802162021&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=

Also, the A50 is 35 US on newegg. The H60 is anywhere from 60-70 dollars US. The A50 is cheap and a good performer, much like the CM 212+/EVO.

And yes, I like the fan that came with the A50, in fact I have it in my 5.25 drive bay as an extra intake, right below my optical drive. Since the 600T has bay covers that has dust filters and the covers are nicely compact. I was planning to use it for a push fan on my H60, but I had a spare AVC fan that has the same blade design and size and everything as the H60 stock fan and I adjusted it to a slightly lower RPM as the stock Corsair fan that came with the H60.


----------



## Caz

Nvm. Looked it up on arctic silver's website.


----------



## SunTzu83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Nvm. Looked it up on arctic silver's website.


If you are using Arctic Silver 5 for example and not their Ceramique, then be very careful not to get that stuff on anything other than the metal plate on your processor and the heatsink. Don't let it touch any of the PCB on anything cause it may cause a short, and you don't want that, cause arctic silver 5 has silver content that gives it it's performance.

And of course don't use too much, less is more. You're just bridging the gap between your heat sink and your processor, and that's all.


----------



## Caz

So after a re-tool. I was running it on Auto Vcore...just because I am going to the gym...don't have time to really mess with things. I took out a bunch of fans which I will post with pix really soon. And moved them around, which seems to have helped A LOT!

My temps at ~1.4V 4500MHz were strange...core 0 and 3 were at 80C, and 1 and 2 were at ~88C...but it is a lot better than it was...I think.

I may still need to tweak how I put my 212+ on...but I think I did a better job this time. It is 80F today FYI...and humid as ever.

When I get back home I will try offsetting the Vcore and maybe the PLL...any other suggestions would be great. You should see my case...think looks like an alien now. rofl


----------



## Bal3Wolf

thats way to much vcore for just 4500 it would seem like and its some what normal for cores to be differt sometimes you can get them closer by getting your heatsink mounted perfect like my cores are these temps right now atr 4900 priming 64 72 73 66 i always have 2 cores close together and 2 far apart.


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> thats way to much vcore for just 4500 it would seem like and its some what normal for cores to be differt sometimes you can get them closer by getting your heatsink mounted perfect like my cores are these temps right now atr 4900 priming 64 72 73 66 i always have 2 cores close together and 2 far apart.


He could have a very volt hungry chip, like I do.

At 1.344v, I can't get it to stay stable at 4.5, but it may be other factors at work, and I'm messing with it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> He could have a very volt hungry chip, like I do.
> At 1.344v, I can't get it to stay stable at 4.5, but it may be other factors at work, and I'm messing with it.


My cpu wouldnt stay stable at 4800 till i played with my pll volts droping that to 1.718 for me got my cpu stable on low volts where i would fail prime in mins befor.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> He could have a very volt hungry chip, like I do.
> At 1.344v, I can't get it to stay stable at 4.5, but it may be other factors at work, and I'm messing with it.


Sorry couldn't resist...that almost sound like you are volt hungry =P

but I concur, I had a 2500k that was worse. 4.5Ghz @ 1.40 is not surprising.


----------



## Caz

Thanks gents. I'm going to re-read some posts and threads and then start offsetting and dropping my PLL again tonight. I think I will be able to get it much closer to stable...

Before





After







Took out all the PCI slot covers...Took out Water gromet rubber things...Took out back fan, moved it to the window (side)...Took out the back top fan and moved it to the lower 5.25" slots w/ some zip ties (pretty sturdy actually)...Took off front plate dust filters then said eff it, and took off the entire front bezel pretty much.

It should be mentioned that this thing (case) is in a 30inx30inx15x space in my desk, so some air might be not circulating because of that. If I can't get a stable 4.5GHz 1.3V clock, I will try moving it outside under my desk.


----------



## Caz

So after (checks last post)...30minutes of testing. I got to -.1V offset...so under load I was running [email protected] getting about really good temps around 65/75C. One of the workers on Prime died on me though (talking about the Blend test), and then I got a 124 BIOS Bluescreen. -.08V offset was pretty stable but also a bit higher in temps. Have my PLL at 1.701 on all tests from 0 offset to -.1 offset. C3 and C6 disabled, everything else stock besides the Short/Long term wattages. I might try...
Quote:


> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is


If anyone has an idea which it could be...that would be awesome. Guess I will just mess with both in .01 increments though.

Think I might have a 4.5GHz 1.3V chip on my hands though. Temps seemed okay...But never got into Test 2 of Prime Blend where the temps jump another 5-10C.

Question...could changing anything else help? Changing RAM timings/volts? I am running 1.65v 8GB 1600 CL 9 Kingston Ram.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I like it so far 5ghz haset been done yet but 4800 is dailed in if i could get 5ghz on under 1.45 100% stable id probly run that 24/7.


Good luck with it. Took a look at my old submissions (and the last one) so if our cpus were twins (lol) then this is what you would get:

4.8Ghz/1.368V (just like yours)
4.9Ghz/1.416V
5.0Ghz/1.456V


----------



## joesaiditstrue

New 12hr result at a slightly lower clock speed (4.6)


----------



## Sashimi

I've just had loads of fun mounting a 480 rad at the back of my case as well as adding an extra pump. I just love tinkering with my rig









I plan for it to cool a pair of GPU together with the current 240 I have mounted at the top of my case in 1 big loop in my next upgrade. I also plan to add more fans to the rads so they'll maximise their cooling capability with full push/pull configurations. However right now both rads are dedicated for the CPU alone.

So I've redone my last custom blend test and the results are promising. Ambient temp peaked at a warm 27c much like last time. (seems like every time I do this sort of thing the sun comes out) The max temp dropped by 10c!!

Here's the screenshot. I didn't take any bios temp this time as it's exactly the same.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Guess I will just mess with both in .01 increments though.


That's basically the way to go. To be safe I would make the smallest possible increment allowed in the bios each time (I think mine is 0.00625). Some chips can be extremely precise. It's a pain, yes, but it also brings about great satisfaction once you got it stable


----------



## RedStapler

Hi y'all. Workin on stabilizing my 5GHz OC of my new 2600k. Got it yesterday. IC Diamond TIM, reseated a few times to try to improve hot cores without result. So far, I am able to boot up into windows and get p95 going for a little while but eventually (10-15 mins usually) I BSOD code 101. When loading, 2 cores run about 10 degrees hotter than the other 2. It's aggravating to be at 5GHz and to be touching 81c on cores 1 and 2 and not exceeding 73 on cores 0 and 3. Need to get all 4 down to that, obv. I'm considering lapping, but have never done that and am not especially keen on the idea. Frankly I'd prefer to wait until everything else is maximized and stable. Then I can lap and see how it impacts my OC. That will offer the best learning experience for me regarding lapping.

So, here's some screens of my bios. This is my sig rig currently titled System 1.80 1.95. The only difference, really, is the processor. No longer a 2100, now have the 2600k installed. Thanks in advance for your helpz!


Spoiler: Screens...


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Hi y'all. Workin on stabilizing my 5GHz OC of my new 2600k. Got it yesterday. IC Diamond TIM, reseated a few times to try to improve hot cores without result. So far, I am able to boot up into windows and get p95 going for a little while but eventually (10-15 mins usually) I BSOD code 101. When loading, 2 cores run about 10 degrees hotter than the other 2. It's aggravating to be at 5GHz and to be touching 81c on cores 1 and 2 and not exceeding 73 on cores 0 and 3. Need to get all 4 down to that, obv. I'm considering lapping, but have never done that and am not especially keen on the idea. Frankly I'd prefer to wait until everything else is maximized and stable. Then I can lap and see how it impacts my OC. That will offer the best learning experience for me regarding lapping.
> So, here's some screens of my bios. This is my sig rig currently titled System 1.80 1.95. The only difference, really, is the processor. No longer a 2100, now have the 2600k installed. Thanks in advance for your helpz!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screens...


I salute you for your bravery. That vcore will erode that chip in a heartbeat. Your max vcore was at 1.54 which isn't even within the safe operation range set by intel for sandy bridge.

I did notice your blck is set at 104.2. You will havbe better off setting multi to 50x and blck back to 100 since sandy bridge aren't made for blck OC.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I salute you for your bravery. That vcore will erode that chip in a heartbeat. Your max vcore was at 1.54 which isn't even within the safe operation range set by intel for sandy bridge.
> I did notice your blck is set at 104.2. You will havbe better off setting multi to 50x and blck back to 100 since sandy bridge aren't made for blck OC.


It's not bravery, and please spare me the sarcasm condescension. I really don't appreciate it or need it and it doesn't help a thing. And I AM just asking for help here...

Following this thread's advice, specifically:
Quote:


> 3. Increasing the range between 48 to 50x multiplier will generally require a voltage range between 1.40 to 1.500 with a LLC recommended setting of ultra high.


I have set the bios to 1.5v I've increased other bios settings such as the llc to extreme, which increased stability.

Additionally, they point out in the same thread that while BCLK overclocking is significantly reduced in the chip, it is supported.

However, I'll go ahead for now and just for fun, try flipping back to 50x100. Of course, you don't tell me anything about what you think is best for the voltage but munaim1 said in the OP that's not welcome here, so huzzah.

EDIT: 50x100 does produce reduced temps of about 5 degrees on all cores which by itself is a great justification for avoiding the BCLK in this case. However, the 50x100 setup does still cause a 101 BSOD after about 4 mins of P95 stress testing this time. Setting in BIOS for vcore is as you can see, 1.5. 50x100 seems to have kept the voltage lower, not exceeding 1.51 in the 4 mins before the BSOD.

Temps are still 8-10 degrees higher on cores 1 and 2.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> It's not bravery, and please spare me the sarcasm. I really don't appreciate it or need it and it doesn't help a thing. And I AM just asking for help here...
> Following this thread's advice, specifically:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Increasing the range between 48 to 50x multiplier will generally require a voltage range between 1.40 to 1.500 with a LLC recommended setting of ultra high.
> 
> 
> 
> I have set the bios to 1.5v I've increased other bios settings such as the llc to extreme, which increased stability.
> Additionally, they point out in the same thread that while BCLK overclocking is significantly reduced in the chip, it is supported.
> However, I'll go ahead for now and just for fun, try flipping back to 50x100. Of course, you don't tell me anything about what you think is best for the voltage but munaim1 said in the OP that's not welcome here, so huzzah.
> EDIT: 50x100 does produce reduced temps of about 5 degrees on all cores which by itself is a great justification for avoiding the BCLK in this case. However, the 50x100 setup does still cause a 101 BSOD after about 4 mins of P95 stress testing this time. Setting in BIOS for vcore is as you can see, 1.5. 50x100 seems to have kept the voltage lower, not exceeding 1.51 in the 4 mins before the BSOD.
> Temps are still 8-10 degrees higher on cores 1 and 2.
Click to expand...

It isn't a sarcasm. It was a friendly warning after seeing something that is potentially a threat, based on facts stated on intel's specs. Whatever you do is obviously your choice. And please realise I did not tell what I think is best for the voltage, I merely stated a fact that may or may not have been spotted by you, again intended as a friendly reminder.

I made a what I deemed constructive suggestion on your blck based on the inform you've provide as well as my knowledge in the hope of helping you, but if this is going to be your attitude, I hope someone else can help you better.


----------



## RedStapler

Mea culpa.


----------



## Sashimi

No harm caused.


----------



## ET900

yay.


----------



## RedStapler




----------



## DADDYDC650

Finally got my 4 sticks of G.Skill Sniper Series 1866 RAM stable @ 2133Mhz 10-11-10-30 with 1.56v while also running my CPU @ 5Ghz. My motherboard is so damn finicky. I'll post a 12+ hour Prime95 stable screenshot early next week when I have time.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I salute you for your bravery. That vcore will erode that chip in a heartbeat. Your max vcore was at 1.54 which isn't even within the safe operation range set by intel for sandy bridge.
> I did notice your blck is set at 104.2. You will havbe better off setting multi to 50x and blck back to 100 since sandy bridge aren't made for blck OC.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not bravery, and please spare me the sarcasm condescension. I really don't appreciate it or need it and it doesn't help a thing. And I AM just asking for help here...
> 
> Following this thread's advice, specifically:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Increasing the range between 48 to 50x multiplier will generally require a voltage range between 1.40 to 1.500 with a LLC recommended setting of ultra high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have set the bios to 1.5v I've increased other bios settings such as the llc to extreme, which increased stability.
> 
> Additionally, they point out in the same thread that while BCLK overclocking is significantly reduced in the chip, it is supported.
> 
> However, I'll go ahead for now and just for fun, try flipping back to 50x100. Of course, you don't tell me anything about what you think is best for the voltage but munaim1 said in the OP that's not welcome here, so huzzah.
> 
> EDIT: 50x100 does produce reduced temps of about 5 degrees on all cores which by itself is a great justification for avoiding the BCLK in this case. However, the 50x100 setup does still cause a 101 BSOD after about 4 mins of P95 stress testing this time. Setting in BIOS for vcore is as you can see, 1.5. 50x100 seems to have kept the voltage lower, not exceeding 1.51 in the 4 mins before the BSOD.
> 
> Temps are still 8-10 degrees higher on cores 1 and 2.
Click to expand...

Its common to have different temps on different cores.

Grab the intel tuning plan. I think the 2600k is 30 bucks and they will replace your chip if you fry it.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its common to have different temps on different cores.
> Grab the intel tuning plan. I think the 2600k is 30 bucks and they will replace your chip if you fry it.


Yeah, I know it's common, I just don't want it to be true.







Also, I find it aggravating that they all idle at the same temp. Ah well.

Excellent advice on the tuning plan. Hadn't even heard of this before, but I did this the moment I saw your message. Thanks again. I appreciate the help.


----------



## error-id10t

Well I had just been running this and it did a 101 BSOD at 11hours 45mins, nice. Anyhow, I don't see the addiction to this so I just post the details and forget this nonsense (stressing a chip for that long when my personal use has no real life need for it).

Chip needs ~1.36v for 45x Prime stable
Chip needs PLL Overvolt enabled @ 4.74Ghz
Chip is game / bench stable with 1.41v @ 4.7Ghz (not Prime). This is where it lives most of the time

This run was 4.9Ghz @ 1.52v. The variation I saw was 1.520 - 1.544v.

The highest temps recorded were done in 12k run and reached:
Core0 - 65 degrees
Core1 - 75 degrees
Core2 - 73 degrees
Core3 - 70 degrees

edit: scrap that, just increased the offset by a notch and running it again. Looks like the range will now be 1.534v - 1.55v. The mobo is already borked with 2 dead DIMMs so RAMs running in single mode(!) and the chip sucks so why not.


----------



## error-id10t

Passed this time, from vcore variance point of view the highest I saw it go was 1.544v.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 400 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400 Members!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Passed this time, from vcore variance point of view the highest I saw it go was 1.544v. Can I join?


Hey bud I think that's not a good thing. I'm sure the absolute maximum voltage is meant to be 1.52v. Maybe that's just for the 2500K, I'm not completely sure. You'll want to confirm that though or your chip could have a very short lifespan :/


----------



## Decoman

*nevermind* will redo the test soon with the "blend" option in Prime95.


----------



## Dutambalu

Im currently OCing at 4.8 for stability @ 1.328v . I'll submit again when i hit 4.9 or even 5.0 (thats if i can







)







This is fun!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dutambalu*
> 
> Im currently OCing at 4.8 for stability @ 1.328v . I'll submit again when i hit 4.9 or even 5.0 (thats if i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fun!


Dang sounds like you got a pretty nice chip. Those 2700k's are sweet.


----------



## LongRod

Man, you guys have some REALLY good chips, I can't even get mine stable at 4.4GHz with 1.37v, much less 4.5.

Guess I'll just stay at 4 LOL.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Man, you guys have some REALLY good chips, I can't even get mine stable at 4.4GHz with 1.37v, much less 4.5.
> Guess I'll just stay at 4 LOL.


Is it just bad luck if you have a 212+ and can't get it stable at 4.5? I know I have the cooler on right and my case cooling is near perfect...so I can't do much more...could it just be a not great chip?

I think 4GHz is fine...I guess.

One thing no one here really talks about is how Thermal Compounds take up to 200 hours (week and a half) to settle and be at best quality...from the manufactures website...so that is something to think about.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dutambalu*
> 
> Im currently OCing at 4.8 for stability @ 1.328v . I'll submit again when i hit 4.9 or even 5.0 (thats if i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fun!


Nice cpu mine does 4800 on 1.368-1.38 and 5000 needs 1.46-1.48 priming that now after i tore down my rig to work on my block to get better temps.


----------



## joeferral

do u guys count my oc under linux? kernel 3.3.1 64bits, i tried 3.3.2, not as stable as 3.3.1.

2500k, 4.8ghz at 1.375v with loadline 5, (I might be able to lower a little bit, but for stable issue, i won't risk my time), giga-z68x-ud3h-b3, cnps10x performa,

i am doing numerical computation on my system, 7/24, running for more than a week, totally no problem.
after finish current computation (still have 5 days to wait), i am thinking to go 5ghz at 1.39v/4.8ghz at 1.37v,, but little bit worry about stable issue, need suggestion~~~


dmidecode gives out speed 4.8ghz;
it87 sensors give out voltage int5, which is vcore, 1.38v;
temp3 of it87 sensors is not cpu temp, not sure what it is;
coretemp sensor gives current temp is 61c, the lowest temp in the night is around 52c, the highest temp in the daytime is 63c, under 100% load. i can not remember exact idle temp, something around 25-29c.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well you dont have anything to prove your stable so dont think that will work you could probly run a linux copy of prime95 and maybe a linux based cpu temp monitor.


----------



## joeferral

i am using lm-sensors, which is linux version of coretemp/hwmonitor/realtemp.
and giga used it87 sensor and coretemp sensor, lm-sensors use them
to measure voltage and temp. this is why i directly provide those information.

in windows, if you want coretemp/hwmonitor/realtemp measure voltage and temp,
they still need call sensors. and which sensors to call, it depends on what kind of
sensors your motherboard have physically.

for example, as i know,
giga use it87,
asus/asrock use ncct,

coretemp sensor is provided by intel, so every intel cpu physically has it.


----------



## joeferral

unfortunately, i don't know prime95 in linux version, and i am not interested in running it. my system is for research use.

the computation on my system is calculating fourier transform of SL_2(p) group, where p is prime number. the complexity is of order O( p^4 log(p)). my prime is around 10^3, very heavy computation.

I am not sure of prime95 algorithm complexity.


----------



## Ranguvar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> One thing no one here really talks about is how Thermal Compounds take up to 200 hours (week and a half) to settle and be at best quality...from the manufactures website...so that is something to think about.


Only some thermal compounds. Arctic Silver 5 has a curing time, Noctua and Phanteks paste (which I use) do not.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ranguvar*
> 
> Only some thermal compounds. Arctic Silver 5 has a curing time, Noctua and Phanteks paste (which I use) do not.


OHHH gotcha. Might be why I am seeing my temps drop currently. I am idling at 30C, 2 days ago I was idling at 35C. I think I might wait a week and then try OCing again and stress testing.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Hey bud I think that's not a good thing. I'm sure the absolute maximum voltage is meant to be 1.52v. Maybe that's just for the 2500K, I'm not completely sure. You'll want to confirm that though or your chip could have a very short lifespan :/


I think it's the same for any SB, it just needs to survive until whatever comes after Ivy (Haswell?). Also as this is OCN you may as well push it even if you have a crappy chip. The good news is that it's bench and at least a quick game stable @ 5Ghz also, but won't boot @ 5.1Ghz (Windows screen freezes).

BTW: was I the 400th member and if so, did I win a price!











Spoiler: BIOS screenshots!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> OHHH gotcha. Might be why I am seeing my temps drop currently. I am idling at 30C, 2 days ago I was idling at 35C. I think I might wait a week and then try OCing again and stress testing.


Idles are not somthing you should really compare should be loads idles can have alot of factors even windows doing stuff in background can raise the idles even if its only like 1% cpu usage.


----------



## Dutambalu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Nice cpu mine does 4800 on 1.368-1.38 and 5000 needs 1.46-1.48 priming that now after i tore down my rig to work on my block to get better temps.


Haha actually its 1.344 @ 4800. Idk why it jumped up a bit. Only 12hrs more until i can find out that its fully stable. Going to jump 4900 if i can go w/o bumping up the voltage


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Idles are not somthing you should really compare should be loads idles can have alot of factors even windows doing stuff in background can raise the idles even if its only like 1% cpu usage.


True. True. The premise is the same. I think waiting will be smart.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dutambalu*
> 
> Haha actually its 1.344 @ 4800. Idk why it jumped up a bit. Only 12hrs more until i can find out that its fully stable. Going to jump 4900 if i can go w/o bumping up the voltage


My cpu does that it varys a little but its wierd it might stay at 1.368 most of the time priming at 4800 but it jumps up to 1.38 sometimes then goes back down to 1.368 but if i drop the volts 1 notch it will fail prime even tho it still stays at 1.368 or above.


----------



## Dutambalu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> My cpu does that it varys a little but its wierd it might stay at 1.368 most of the time priming at 4800 but it jumps up to 1.38 sometimes then goes back down to 1.368 but if i drop the volts 1 notch it will fail prime even tho it still stays at 1.368 or above.


Yeah. Mine likes to fluctuate between 1.336 and 1.344. Its probably because i have a offset. Im still figuring out how to make it stable so it doesnt jump. So if you have that on, thats probably why you're getting jumps in voltage from time to time. Just have to play around with it


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea im using offset also i like to have my voltage low when its not going to be full load.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> In my personal experience, 2688K is every but as much of a SB killer as 1344K and 1792K are. (Hmmm, 2688K is also 1344K x 2 ... coincidence?)


That's very interesting. I just did a quick wattage test between the 2. With my 4.3ghz 1.31v system, 1344k = 195w and 2688k = 193w.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i got push/pull on my 212+. anyone think it would be worth it to put in an h100 ? no i cant fit push/pull in my case ut i can use excaliburs i have pulling instead of pushing or using the loud ass corsair fans.


----------



## Ranguvar

A Phanteks PH-TC14PE, Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E, or Noctua NH-D14 will all perform cooler and quieter than an H100 for less than the same price, unless you simply don't have room for them.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i dont want to spend $100 on an air cooler. i realize an h100 isnt much better than straight out air but i already have the fans to quiet down the h100.
i have the h100 here already. its either keep it and see what happens, or sell it or craigslist. i would love to go full water but i know i wouldnt stop with just a rasa kit. i would end up replacing everything over the next few months. i wouldnt be able to replace squat in the h100 after the fans.
air coolers are also a pita to clean the dust from. i know from the experience of trying to keep this 212 clean. with the h100, i pull the rad by unscrewing the fans and i can blow it clean, use some water to clean it, or even shove it in a bucket of ice to run a quickie chiller.
im just wondering if its worth the $75 the guy wants for it. i dont know for sure without trying it if my temps will drop enough.
its summer in indy and it gets quite warm here.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i dont want to spend $100 on an air cooler. i realize an h100 isnt much better than straight out air but i already have the fans to quiet down the h100.
> i have the h100 here already. its either keep it and see what happens, or sell it or craigslist. i would love to go full water but i know i wouldnt stop with just a rasa kit. i would end up replacing everything over the next few months. i wouldnt be able to replace squat in the h100 after the fans.
> air coolers are also a pita to clean the dust from. i know from the experience of trying to keep this 212 clean. with the h100, i pull the rad by unscrewing the fans and i can blow it clean, use some water to clean it, or even shove it in a bucket of ice to run a quickie chiller.
> im just wondering if its worth the $75 the guy wants for it. i dont know for sure without trying it if my temps will drop enough.
> its summer in indy and it gets quite warm here.


Hate to tell you rads are worse to clean dust from alot worse lol i miss how easy it was to clean my old mega with rads they have so many more fins takes alot of compressed air to get all the dust out.


----------



## Aesir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Hate to tell you rads are worse to clean dust from alot worse lol i miss how easy it was to clean my old mega with rads they have so many more fins takes alot of compressed air to get all the dust out.


I use a 125 PSI air compressor from 5 feet away to clean mine out...


----------



## Dutambalu

While i was OCing for 4900 @ 1.384v I got a 124 bsod, which means i should up the voltage (which i did) It also stated that either my CPU PLL or VCCIO might too high or too low. Both CPU PLL and VCCIO are set on auto cpu pll 1.82 / vccio 1.08. How would i go about tweaking and stabilizing them at the same time? And im not quite sure what the mins are for each setting. Should i run 1344, 1792, 2688 FFTs after each tweak?

Anyone have a suggestion that they can toss at me?


----------



## Aesir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dutambalu*
> 
> While i was OCing for 4900 @ 1.384v I got a 124 bsod, which means i should up the voltage (which i did) It also stated that either my CPU PLL or VCCIO might too high or too low. Both CPU PLL and VCCIO are set on auto cpu pll 1.82 / vccio 1.08. How would i go about tweaking and stabilizing them at the same time? And im not quite sure what the mins are for each setting. Should i run 1344, 1792, 2688 FFTs after each tweak?
> Anyone have a suggestion that they can toss at me?


Most likely you just need more vcore, it's probably fluctuating to just below where it will be stable so keep adding +005 increments to the offset till you get it to quit giving you a 124. You can probably lower the pll I've used 1.5v on both my 2500K and I'm using it on my new 2700K with no problems. As for what FFT's to run I don't know.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesir*
> 
> Most likely you just need more vcore, it's probably fluctuating to just below where it will be stable so keep adding +005 increments to the offset till you get it to quit giving you a 124. You can probably lower the pll I've used 1.5v on both my 2500K and I'm using it on my new 2700K with no problems. As for what FFT's to run I don't know.


I don't believe it's vcore. BSOD 124 is generally VTT more than anything else, where BSOD 101 is generally vcore. This is now I get my stable setting and I would suggest doing the same. Takes time and patience though:

1. Set VTT at 1.05 and increase in small increments and then run test until it either pass the test or I get an error which isn't 124.

2. Set PLL to 1.55, slowly increase in small increments until I either pass the test or get BSOD 101 or worker fail during prime95

3a. If I got BSOD 101 or worker fail during prime95 in the previous test - Increase vcore until it passes.
3b. If I passed the previous tests - decrease vcore until it fails, then revert back to the lowest vcore which passed.


----------



## Kman3107

Hi guys I'm pretty new to the forum and first time posting in this thread. I was omw to joining this thread when my copmuter froze after 6 hours of prime95 standard blend and was wondering if you could help me figure out why? My cpu gets stable aproved by IBT at 1.38xvcore but my prime95 needs it at 1.4vcore guessing it's cause its running a lot longer.
I have not gotten any bsods about 101 or 124 since 36 hours ago when I last messed around with the cpu clock.

Other then that I'm pretty sure my I've gotten my ram stable at 9-9-9-24. DRAM volt at 1.5 could it be I should raise the dram since its at stock value?

bsods I can handle but why does my computer freeze?

A couple pics on my phone from when it froze Prime95 - Real Temp, CPU-Z

EDIT: After this I finally got my ram tesed by memtest86+ and it seems 1 of my 2 corsair vengeance 8gb has a lot of errors even with bios at default. Its broken then? Just got it 1 week ago. Could I have been the one that destroyd it when I oc? all those bsods and so on?


----------



## Silvaren

Hello everyone. I ran prime for 13 hours and i had a stable system for 2 months or so but today i had bsod 124 for the first time.

What would cause that ? It is kinda interesting. Can anyone help me with this ?

Thanks.


----------



## silvrr

Would help if you filled in your system and your OC settings. Also what was the computer doing when it had the BSOD?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Hello everyone. I ran prime for 13 hours and i had a stable system for 2 months or so but today i had bsod 124 for the first time.
> What would cause that ? It is kinda interesting. Can anyone help me with this ?
> Thanks.


IF your using offset volts have you disabled c4 and c6 you will get a 124 bsod when idle using offset sometimes with exact to if those are enabled.


----------



## Dutambalu

Heres my last and final submission. Accidentally stopped the test @ 13hours otherwise id do 18, lol



***SPOILERS ARE BIOS (For preventing a mass picture spam)***


Spoiler: BIOS SETTINGS: Spoiler!

























Would i be safe for pushing 5.0 for 24/7 daily use, or did i hit my wall in terms of overclocking


----------



## Kman3107

Personal pref is to keep heat somewhere like around what you got so I would stop there. With lower heat I guess I would have gone higher but thats me.


----------



## Sashimi

+1 to Kman3107's comment for 24/7.

Though I wouldn't mind pushing it higher once or twice to see just how far I can go. Currently working on 5.1 Ghz with massive 1.49 volts. Passed 13 hrs but my aim is 18+ hrs hehe...

@ Dutambalu

Looks like your chip can do better than mine if pushed and cooled adequately.


----------



## Decoman

I had some fun the last day in overclocking my new 2700k, to get a clue if it runs 5GHz with ok temps. I have so far only done 10-15 min long stresstests in prime95 but I think I have a good idea about what could be found stable later on. The 4GHz clock is prime stable for hours, haven't bothered to spend time running prime longer for the other clocks yet.

The only BSOD error I got all the way was the 124 one. One time at 5.0 GHz Prime95 froze but everything else was apparently unaffected. Round off errors happened a couple of times with too little vcore voltage. Hm, I am pretty sure I got more bsod's than round off error, so I suspect that perhaps none of the clocks above 4 GHz are truly stable.

4.0 GHz HT enabled --> 25% LLC, -0.150 offset, 1.128-*1.136*V on load. Temps in the 60's. 1.3611 VID
4.6 GHz HT enabled --> 50% LLC, -0.055 offset, 1.264-*1.272*V on load, 71 deg C max temp. (got a bsod with the real temp sensor test, went away with -0.045 offset)
4.7 GHz HT enabled --> 75% LLC, -0.045 offset, 1.304-*1.312*V on load, 75 deg C max temp.
4.8 GHz HT enabled --> 75% LLC, -0.005 offset, 1.352-*1.368*V on load, 79 deg C max temp.
4.9 GHz HT enabled --> 75% LLC, +0.025 offset, 1.392-*1.410*V on load, 83 deg C max temp, DRAM volt spike warning 1.832 (I probably fiddled with the AI Suite II at this point, starting to give warnings)
5.0 GHz HT enabled --> 75% LLC, +0.065V offset, 1.416-*1.428*V on load, min 76 deg & max 84 deg C temps, 1.3711 VID
5.0 GHz HT enabled --> 100% LLC, +0.030V offset, 1.444-*1.462*V on load, min 78 deg, max 86 deg C temps, 1.3761 VID <-- I have yet to try lowering the offset there

Not sure how I should explore going for a more stable 5.0 GHz overclock with the LLC values (load line calibration).

Case: Antec P280, two top fans, one blowing in and one blowing out at low speed. Two layers of two low speed fans in the front. No rear fan (open hole).
Cooler: Noctua NH-D14, triple fan setup, NF-F12 PWM + NF-P14 + NF-F12 PWM
Lapped cpu and lapped cooler (cooler was relapped in an elaborate way, because it was so difficult to slide across a sheet of sandpaper)
NH-H1 thermal paste, was spread out and carefully shaved off with a card
A washer was added to each screw on the cooler (had to removed the small metal clip on the screw), but I honestly don't think it helped. I tightened the screws today but I don't expect it to matter.
I have a Maximus IV Extreme B3 (P67) motherboard, with two sticks of 1.5V ram.

I don't want to run hours long stresstest with the high voltage at 5 GHz, but I am curious to learn if I can make it more stable. I am unsure if what parameters I can tweak.

Weird, the scaling of volt from 4.6 to 5.0 seem to be linear when I draw it roughtly on paper. Ehehe I guess I expected the voltages to just go off the charts or something reaching 5ghz.









Hmm, I have not yet run prime95 today, but after fastening the screws on the cooler a little bit, the temps seem more equal on all four cores. I remember with one of my first cooler seatings, that my temp readings showed an exact same value for all cores, most of the time, which I found amusing.

Edit: I relapped the cooler a second time, it became obvious that it was not flat early on, from the first failed attempt. Simply sliding it across the sandpaper worked better this time around. The trick is to hold it with both hands, but by putting your fingers in under the ribs and not trying to hold it with one hand.


----------



## Sashimi

I just picked an offset and off i went for 5.1ghz. And it stablised! Goodies!


bios:


----------



## Decoman

@Sashimi

Is it possible to take screenshots from inside the bios? Or must one use a camera?


----------



## Silvaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Hello everyone. I ran prime for 13 hours and i had a stable system for 2 months or so but today i had bsod 124 for the first time.
> What would cause that ? It is kinda interesting. Can anyone help me with this ?
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Would help if you filled in your system and your OC settings. Also what was the computer doing when it had the BSOD?


I fixed it now you should be able to see my rig i guess.

I was playing an mmorpg and i was talking to my friends on skype then it gave me bsod for the first time. I played non-stop BF3 before for hours and nothing happened. I dont understand how could this happen because i was stable for 2-3 months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> IF your using offset volts have you disabled c4 and c6 you will get a 124 bsod when idle using offset sometimes with exact to if those are enabled.


No i am not using offset i am using fixed voltage.

What should i do ?


----------



## Sashimi

Screen capture is available in the asus bios. It will save onto your flash drive.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decoman*
> 
> @Sashimi
> 
> Is it possible to take screenshots from inside the bios? Or must one use a camera?


Before booting attach a USB drive to your system then use the F12 key to take a screen shot the UEFI will ask you to verify the drive then the shot accept both then when you are in windows the .bmp file of your screen shot will be available on the usb drive to use like you have seen in the spoilers. GL


----------



## Nomeru

I just put together a new computer on Monday. 2500K with an ASUS z77-V LE, AX750 PSU, and 8gb gskill ddr3 1600.

Currently, I'm looking at an overclock of 4.7ghz (100.0*47) w/ voltage set to 1.440 in bios. I have not tested it to the specifications listed here yet, but I will soon. For now, I'm curiuos if you guys know any techniques for lowering the voltage to it's minimum value. Also, I've read about an option in the bios that will minimize vdrop, but I have not seen it. I know it to not be stable at 1.400V (which at load was displaying 1.296-1.320 in cpu-z), and every test I've run shows this to be pretty stable at 1.440V (at load 1.328-1.35V from cpu-z). Temps: 71, 74, 73, 72 after 5 hours running Intel Burn Tool (2gb ram). It lasted 7 hours on prime95 as well.

Also, I'm wondering what I should set my ram to. I know this is more about sandy, but figure while I'm here. I'm currently at 1600 w/ 9,9,9,24. I cannot go higher without changing the timings, but I dont know if it would be better to ho higher with worse timings, or just sit where I am.

One last thing, should raising the BLCK also mean an increase in VCORE?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Aesir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomeru*
> 
> I just put together a new computer on Monday. 2500K with an ASUS z77-V LE, AX750 PSU, and 8gb gskill ddr3 1600.
> Currently, I'm looking at an overclock of 4.7ghz (100.0*47) w/ voltage set to 1.440 in bios. I have not tested it to the specifications listed here yet, but I will soon. For now, I'm curiuos if you guys know any techniques for lowering the voltage to it's minimum value. Also, I've read about an option in the bios that will minimize vdrop, but I have not seen it. I know it to not be stable at 1.400V (which at load was displaying 1.296-1.320 in cpu-z), and every test I've run shows this to be pretty stable at 1.440V (at load 1.328-1.35V from cpu-z). Temps: 71, 74, 73, 72 after 5 hours running Intel Burn Tool (2gb ram). It lasted 7 hours on prime95 as well.
> Also, I'm wondering what I should set my ram to. I know this is more about sandy, but figure while I'm here. I'm currently at 1600 w/ 9,9,9,24. I cannot go higher without changing the timings, but I dont know if it would be better to ho higher with worse timings, or just sit where I am.
> One last thing, should raising the BLCK also mean an increase in VCORE?
> Thanks guys.


The reason your load voltage is lower is because you need to use load line calibration (LLC) it will increase the voltage so ultra high will keep it about the same that you set it in the bios. If you were running 1.44 volts with ultra high LLC you could probably get 5GHz or higher. I suspect you have a good stable voltage around 1.35 if you set your bios to run ultra high LLC.

As for the ram, most DDR3 is rated for 1600MHz so since I don't know what kind you have your 9 9 9 24 is about standard, just make sure to set the ddr voltage to 1.5.

Increasing the bclk will increase the clock on your cpu, memory, pci bus and can cause system errors if you go to high, with sandy bride cpu's its best to set the bclk to 100 and disable clock skew and just use the cpu multiplier to overclock, but if you did use it you would still need about the same amount of vcore to maintain a certain overclock..


----------



## Nomeru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesir*
> 
> The reason your load voltage is lower is because you need to use load line calibration (LLC) it will increase the voltage so ultra high will keep it about the same that you set it in the bios. If you were running 1.44 volts with ultra high LLC you could probably get 5GHz or higher. I suspect you have a good stable voltage around 1.35 if you set your bios to run ultra high LLC.
> As for the ram, most DDR3 is rated for 1600MHz so since I don't know what kind you have your 9 9 9 24 is about standard, just make sure to set the ddr voltage to 1.5.
> Increasing the bclk will increase the clock on your cpu, memory, pci bus and can cause system errors if you go to high, with sandy bride cpu's its best to set the bclk to 100 and disable clock skew and just use the cpu multiplier to overclock, but if you did use it you would still need about the same amount of vcore to maintain a certain overclock..


Alright, thanks for the reply. I've done a little bit of very quick testing (running IBT 10x on 1024. If I find something I want to stick with I will go back and test more, but it can at least tell me what is too unstable), and have a couple things to ask now.

First my data (all tests run at 47x100.0, ram at 1600 9,9,9,24)
Test 1: First I tried high LLC @ 1.400 V as I didnt know what would happen. I got 1.360V (Temps: 68, 73, 72, 71).
Test 2: Tried 1.340V with ultra high LLC - This got a vcore at load of 1.336-1.344V (temps of 67, 71, 68, 69).
Test 3: 1.300V & Extreme LLC. I got 1.328-1.336V at load (temps: 67, 71, 68 ,69).

I know these tests dont tell me if it's really stable, but I can work on that later. As I understand, lower voltage tends to be better, so long as things are stable. Also, higher voltage tends to increase heat. So, I wonder why do I keep reading Extreme LLC is bad? Yes, it's a higher voltage than what I set in the bios, but that can be compensated by lowering that. Shouldn't this give the optimal results, as when not at load it will be lower? Or at least I think it will. I failed to note the voltage when not at load, but I'm pretty sure I saw it reading 1.304-1.312V (cpuz).

Also, something I notice with the data there.. I notice test 1 temps were slightly higher than tests 2 and 3. This could be due to small fluctuations in room temp, or the short test I understand, but might there be something else to it? It has a slightly higher voltage, could that be it?

Oh, and for the record, this is my ram. Default in the bios was 1.50000V @ 1600, 9,9,9,24. I have not changed anything (Well, I've tried stuff, but changed it all back). I don't know if it's worth the time to try to overclock that, though I'm thinking I should be able to to some degree.

Edit: After thinking a bit, and looking around, I have a couple other small questions. First, I;m unsure of what VRM is of if I should change it. I have yet to touch it. Second, I'm wondering if I should go back to offset mode. In this mode before, at idle I was at around 1.07-1.10V at idle if memory serves me (load got up to 1.42 or so, which is why I changed it to manual). With this, at idle it would sit much lower than it does currently, which seems like a good thing, and I should be able to get it to my desired voltage (1.34V).

Thanks again.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Any tricks to getting 5ghz stable im stable at 4800 on 1.36-1.38 vcore but 5000 still bsods either 101 or 124 even with 1.49 vcore its random to so im wondering if its somthing other then vcore causing me to crash.


----------



## Decoman

@Bal3Wolf
Perhaps the VRM frequency is best set to auto? I never got the 350KHz setting to work the two three times I tried, without bsod'ing while loading windows.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i have my vrm on 500 lol that works for 4800 might try auto for 5000 im getting in windows fine tho.


----------



## Caz

Going to retry a 4.2 and 4.5 Stable this weekend if I have the time. Hoping to keep all the temps below 85C...one thing I have noticed though, is that as much as prime might be stable...unless I am folding (which I am getting back on the wagon for), I might be able to crank this thing up to 5GHz for Video Editing and Gaming, as it never gets above 85% Load.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Going to retry a 4.2 and 4.5 Stable this weekend if I have the time. Hoping to keep all the temps below 85C...one thing I have noticed though, is that as much as prime might be stable...unless I am folding (which I am getting back on the wagon for), I might be able to crank this thing up to 5GHz for Video Editing and Gaming, as it never gets above 85% Load.


Gaming would do 5ghz easy probly on less volts to but probly best to use whatever prime is stable to be safe.

On another note im messing with vccio looks like i can get lower cpu vcore by raising it to 1.1 sence im running 2133 on my memory.

What helps overclock the blk i think i found what holding me back i was trying to do 100.1 so my mhz would be over 5ghz and not 4999 but that causes me to fail prime it seems.


----------



## Sashimi

I did try to do some very minor bclk OC'ing but it seems to BSOD quickly. From what I've seen it's not as vcore efficient as multiplier OC'ing.

For example at 50x multiplier I can get 100mhz either by increasing bclk to 101 or increase multiplier to 51, but I might need more vcore if I do it via bclk. This is just my speculation and not properly tested, though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im at a loss for 5ghz at 1.456 vcore i stoped getting 101 bsod and now im getting 124s i cant seem to figure out what to change to stop that.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Im at a loss for 5ghz at 1.456 vcore i stoped getting 101 bsod and now im getting 124s i cant seem to figure out what to change to stop that.


I'd suggest adjusting VTT. Do it in small increments/decrements.

To save time, you can run custom blend of 1 min per fft and let it run through every single fft length after each change you make in the bios. That should reveal most major issues.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Any tricks to getting 5ghz stable im stable at 4800 on 1.36-1.38 vcore but 5000 still bsods either 101 or 124 even with 1.49 vcore its random to so im wondering if its somthing other then vcore causing me to crash.


Adjust PLL... start lowering in .1 increments until it starts to increase stability, then do .05


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Adjust PLL... start lowering in .1 increments until it starts to increase stability, then do .05


I been running 1.70 for 4800 i can try lower for 5ghz see if that helps.

Tried pll at 1.65 1.60 both bsod at 124 right soon as prime starts if im under 1.45 vcore it will run a few mins then bsod with a 101 but over 1.45 switches to the 124 bsod even if i keep pushing up the vcore i get that bsod.


----------



## Decoman

Alot of my bios settings are on auto for my current 4.8 GHz, and I am wondering if there is any good sense in changing the settings from auto to manual, with the values shown in my monitoring software. Stuff like vccio, vccsa etc.

Edit: I am also wondering if having speedstep enabled makes the computer slow. I guess it shouldn't be, it's just heh abit funny having a 4.8 GHz overclock and knowing the clock dips down to 1.6GHz most of the time.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i gave up on 4900 or 5000 i cant seem to get that 124bsod fixed no matter what i change i get it in the first few mins of priming.


----------



## Kman3107

I was wondering about a couple things. Do I need more volt,DRAM, Vicco, PLL or whatever when I put in more sticks or can it stay the same?
And What FFTs should I run to know what voltages to increase or decrease?


----------



## DADDYDC650

My journey is over! Quite happy with 5Ghz/2133Mhz RAM OC 24/7. 15 hour Prime95 run with 96 percent RAM usage.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I been running 1.70 for 4800 i can try lower for 5ghz see if that helps.
> Tried pll at 1.65 1.60 both bsod at 124 right soon as prime starts if im under 1.45 vcore it will run a few mins then bsod with a 101 but over 1.45 switches to the 124 bsod even if i keep pushing up the vcore i get that bsod.


you can go all the way to 1.4v... that's what I needed for 4.6ghz... also don't be afraid to try 1.9v... you have PLL overvoltage enabled yes?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

overvolt is off i read if you can boot windows with it off you dont need it on and it haset helped being on or off. Right now im almost 10mins into prime at 1.456 longest its lasted in along time at 5ghz i might of finaly found some settings that work just getting past that 124bsod.


----------



## Silvaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Hello everyone. I ran prime for 13 hours and i had a stable system for 2 months or so but today i had bsod 124 for the first time.
> What would cause that ? It is kinda interesting. Can anyone help me with this ?
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Would help if you filled in your system and your OC settings. Also what was the computer doing when it had the BSOD?


I fixed it now you should be able to see my rig i guess.

I was playing an mmorpg and i was talking to my friends on skype then it gave me bsod for the first time. I played non-stop BF3 before for hours and nothing happened. I dont understand how could this happen because i was stable for 2-3 months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> IF your using offset volts have you disabled c4 and c6 you will get a 124 bsod when idle using offset sometimes with exact to if those are enabled.


No i am not using offset i am using fixed voltage.

What should i do ?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> No i am not using offset i am using fixed voltage.
> What should i do ?


I'm gonna assume then that you're using maximum LLC and it's increasing volts under load and at idle/single-thread loads the volts drop too low. If you're using max LLC, lower it by 1 and increase volts until you're back at the same load volts as before in cpu-z.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My journey is over! Quite happy with 5Ghz/2133Mhz RAM OC 24/7. 15 hour Prime95 run with 96 percent RAM usage.


Nice job!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Nice job!!


Ty sir!.+ 1 rep for u!


----------



## Blaze0303

I just did 200 passes on IBT set at high, am I stable? (no this isnt a joke/troll)

Edit: my temps were 66-73-76-72


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> I just did 200 passes on IBT set at high, am I stable? (no this isnt a joke/troll)
> Edit: my temps were 66-73-76-72


IBT doesnt show you stability. Do Prime95 full run (18-24h) with max memory.


----------



## Blaze0303

Got it, thanks


----------



## GermanyChris

To all the folks that have pushed voltage over 1.4 for a long time have you noticed any ill effects?

I get 4.8 @ 1.35v temps bump into the 80's when onintelburn and stay's in the high 70's when I run 8 instances of yes> /dev/null

I't's stable 5.0 @ 1.42v but bumps into the mid 90's during intelburn and and pretty much stays in the 90's during the same as above.

I know I need better cooling but what I don't like is the large voltage increase for 200Mhz is this normal?


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> To all the folks that have pushed voltage over 1.4 for a long time have you noticed any ill effects?
> I get 4.8 @ 1.35v temps bump into the 80's when onintelburn and stay's in the high 70's when I run 8 instances of yes> /dev/null
> I't's stable 5.0 @ 1.42v but bumps into the mid 90's during intelburn and and pretty much stays in the 90's during the same as above.
> I know I need better cooling but what I don't like is the large voltage increase for 200Mhz is this normal?


IBT gives more heat then prime95 and only gives you a general idea of if your rig is stable.
And for me it also needs a big jump in voltage to get stable. I jumped from 1.355v too 1.400v when taking my rig from 4.6ghz to 4.7ghz.

Run prim95 custom 1344 and 1792 FFTs (one at the time) with 90% ram for 20min to get a general idea if your ready for next step.
Next step: run prime95 custom blend with 90% of your ram for 12+ hours too see if you're stable.

Read $ilent's thread for more info about this - Link here

I've used his info for my last oc and it works wonders.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> IBT gives more heat then prime95 and only gives you a general idea of if your rig is stable.
> And for me it also needs a big jump in voltage to get stable. I jumped from 1.355v too 1.400v when taking my rig from 4.6ghz to 4.7ghz.
> Run prim95 custom 1344 and 1792 FFTs (one at the time) with 90% ram for 20min to get a general idea if your ready for next step.
> Next step: run prime95 custom blend with 90% of your ram for 12+ hours too see if you're stable.
> Read $ilent's thread for more info about this - Link here
> I've used his info for my last oc and it works wonders.


I'm in OSX..

yes> Dev/null/ accomplishes what prime 95 does from what I understand..That ran for 12 hrs without issue.

Thanks for the link..


----------



## Kman3107

My bad. I didnt find any info about Dev/null/ as a use for stability check so I asumed it was something else. (I know very little about Mac).
From what I understand though the most popular stress test is prime95 and from what I've seen when using it and other stress tests and normal progs on my computer, prime95 is the one that comes closest to the normal high stress a computer will encounter.

I just failed my prime95 at 7 hours and 30 min with custom blend, 91% ram cause of low PLL (which I kinda thought would be coming so no surprise).
So the process is a lengthy one.


----------



## GermanyChris

I just did a BLCK to 102.5 got me closer 1.36v 4.9Ghz


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I'm in OSX..
> yes> Dev/null/ accomplishes what prime 95 does from what I understand..That ran for 12 hrs without issue.
> Thanks for the link..


Prime95 works fine on OSX too : http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


----------



## GermanyChris

no it crashes the hack, not matter the processor..I think it looks for something that is unique to Mac's

It crashed with the celeron that was in there and it crashes with the 2700, and to top it it only has 4 workers in OSX vs windows 8 workers.


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I just did a BLCK to 102.5 got me closer 1.36v 4.9Ghz


Question to all: Why dont we clock the blck that small amount between 100 and 104,7? I real answer please and not just the typical "because".


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> no it crashes the hack, not matter the processor..I think it looks for something that is unique to Mac's
> It crashed with the celeron that was in there and it crashes with the 2700, and to top it it only has 4 workers in OSX vs windows 8 workers.


Works just fine for me, also with 8 threads.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> Question to all: Why dont we clock the blck that small amount between 100 and 104,7? I real answer please and not just the typical "because".


Wouldn't boot, lost all my settings and generally pissed me off..

The one time it did boot it corrupted the link between my boot drive and home drive..so the OS wouldn't boot which of course led to another hour os so in single user mode fixing the issue..

I have one goal 20,000 geekbench...I'm sitting right at 18,000ish now, and I'm still on Hyper 212 of all things..Next week we dedicate to better cooling..

H80 push pull 50 multi 1.43v to start since I know that work, and should get me 19,000ish, I just can't keep it under TDP..if thats looking good I'll push on.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Works just fine for me, also with 8 threads.


Not here, maybe I should re-install..


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I get 4.8 @ 1.35v temps bump into the 80's when onintelburn and stay's in the high 70's when I run 8 instances of yes> /dev/null
> I't's stable 5.0 @ 1.42v but bumps into the mid 90's during intelburn and and pretty much stays in the 90's during the same as above.
> I know I need better cooling but what I don't like is the large voltage increase for 200Mhz is this normal?


Yes, .035v/100MHz is actually very good at those clocks. Normally chips need .04-.05 that high up.

Intelburn is not a good stability test.

So, what cooling are you using?


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Wouldn't boot, lost all my settings and generally pissed me off..
> The one time it did boot it corrupted the link between my boot drive and home drive..so the OS wouldn't boot which of course led to another hour os so in single user mode fixing the issue..
> I have one goal 20,000 geekbench...I'm sitting right at 18,000ish now, and I'm still on Hyper 212 of all things..Next week we dedicate to better cooling..
> H80 push pull 50 multi 1.43v to start since I know that work, and should get me 19,000ish, I just can't keep it under TDP..if thats looking good I'll push on.


I had an oc stable at 4.6ghz with 44x104.7. But was told to not do it but was not given a reason for it.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Yes, .035v/100MHz is actually very good at those clocks. Normally chips need .04-.05 that high up.
> Intelburn is not a good stability test.
> So, what cooling are you using?


No but it sure does make some heat..for a couple minutes..

(yes> /dev/null) terminal command will load the processor to 100% until you stop it..

it's a Hyper 212 with push/pull fans, cooling is next week.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> To all the folks that have pushed voltage over 1.4 for a long time have you noticed any ill effects?
> 
> I get 4.8 @ 1.35v temps bump into the 80's when onintelburn and stay's in the high 70's when I run 8 instances of yes> /dev/null
> 
> I't's stable 5.0 @ 1.42v but bumps into the mid 90's during intelburn and and pretty much stays in the 90's during the same as above.
> 
> I know I need better cooling but what I don't like is the large voltage increase for 200Mhz is this normal?


I personally wouldn't run that with those temps. I am not as crazy about temps as some people are. I like to keep mine below 80c.

Its very normal that when going for a high clock like that at some point the chip will want a huge voltage jump.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I personally wouldn't run that with those temps. I am not as crazy about temps as some people are. I like to keep mine below 80c.
> Its very normal that when going for a high clock like that at some point the chip will want a huge voltage jump.


I'm not even slightly excited about temps..if it hit TDP it'll throttleand if it flys over it'll stop before damage is done..

The voltage jump is what I was wondering about..it went to 4.8 so easly with so few extra volts, then a massive just to get to 5..

I'm going to also try the multipliers on turbo next week, I can see no good reason to run 5 all the time..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> To all the folks that have pushed voltage over 1.4 for a long time have you noticed any ill effects?
> I get 4.8 @ 1.35v temps bump into the 80's when onintelburn and stay's in the high 70's when I run 8 instances of yes> /dev/null
> I't's stable 5.0 @ 1.42v but bumps into the mid 90's during intelburn and and pretty much stays in the 90's during the same as above.
> I know I need better cooling but what I don't like is the large voltage increase for 200Mhz is this normal?


I been wondering this to my 5ghz overclock needs 1.48 under prime95 to be stable wondering how safe that is for 24/7 folding type stuff.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I'm going to also try the multipliers on turbo next week, I can see no good reason to run 5 all the time..


turn on speed step and all the other power saving features minus c3 and c6 in your bios. run the power options in windows as balanced.


----------



## holocaust

I had 4500 @1.38v stable for 6 hrs blend. I dont want to go any higher than that with vcore. temps are 70c max. Using xpm 1600 1.5v ram (999-24-2t).
Would an offset be any more stable? Does dropping the pll help? Most everything is still at auto or default. Using multi steps load line level 5 (goes up to 10) which gives me the closest to what i set in bios under load..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

droping the pll helped me i was having trouble getting 4800 on 1.36-1.38 stable till i droped my pll to 1.71.


----------



## toothman

Hi everyone, I just got my new parts set up and I'm in the middle of trying to find my first 24/7 overclock. 4.4Ghz is my highest stable so far, and I'm hoping to push it higher. 5ghz is my "dream speed," but I could settle for a little less.

i5-2500k
*ASRock z68 Extreme3 Gen3*
2x4gb DDR3-1600 G.Skill Ripjaws
850w SeaSonic 80+ Silver
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus
one 1700rpm 120mm case fan in front & back of case

I brought the multiplier up to 45 and ran a successful Standard, 10-pass Intel Burn Test. Peak temperature was 65°c. I changed no settings besides multiplier. In CPU-Z, voltage went up to 1.296 when running at full speed. However, Windows crashes. When I attempted 47 (before seeing crashes @ 45), the system would not boot and I had to clear CMOS (the button was convenient







). 44 appears to be stable - running Prime95 on it right now.

I'm googling which settings to change so that I can boot above 45, but I would love to hear any suggestions you guys may have, especially if you also use an ASRock board. I would like to avoid having to clear CMOS many more times.

btw:
Passmark's Performance Test software is the software I'm using to benchmark performance. Scores:
Stock settings: ~6700
@44: ~8800
@45: *9045*
Previous CPU (AMD Phenom II 960T @4Ghz): ~5000

@45 is, in fact, over 9000. It is important to me that my 24/7 overclock be over 9000.

*EDIT*: I'm looking at this thread right now
http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/sandy-ivy-bridge-complete-overclocking-guide-asrock-edition

*EDIT*: Got it to pass IBT "very high" test at 4.5Ghz, gonna do a long run of Prime95 after I get some sleep. If it's good, then I'll make 4.5Ghz my 24/7 overclock!


----------



## Caz

So, I am folding now at 4.5GHz, getting ~ 75, 80, 80, 75 running at 1.34V

I have my PLL down to the bare minimum on my Board (1.6 or something). And Offsetting by -.05VCore.

My questions are this...everything else is stock...is there anything else I can change to try and drop these temps? I have heard of trying to underclock/timing/volting RAM and VTT and stuff...what would you guys recommend? My ram is running at stock 1600 CL9.


----------



## Kman3107

That was alot of heat for such a low clock.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, I am folding now at 4.5GHz, getting ~ 75, 80, 80, 75 running at 1.34V
> I have my PLL down to the bare minimum on my Board (1.6 or something). And Offsetting by -.05VCore.
> My questions are this...everything else is stock...is there anything else I can change to try and drop these temps? I have heard of trying to underclock/timing/volting RAM and VTT and stuff...what would you guys recommend? My ram is running at stock 1600 CL9.


what are your ambient temps like?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> That was alot of heat for such a low clock.


Its pretty warm here. In my house it is like 75F usually. I don't have a great chip anyway. Badluck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> what are your ambient temps like?


30-32C.


----------



## holocaust

Dropped pll to 1.71v. Manual vcore to 1.355v. LLC to level 5 (10 being the highest). Ram at stock 1600 (xmp). Vtt to 1.090v. 45 multi.
9.5 hr priming before BSOD124. An improvement over my previous attempt: 1.810 pll, 1.36v vcore, 1.07 vtt 6 hrs prime.
1.55v vcore seems a little high for a 45x multi. Would dropping pll further allow me to drop vcore as well?
Im getting close to stable. Any help will be great thanks!
Im thinkin of trying 1.7 pll and 1.35 vcore. Im gettin 1.38 vcore under load at the moment so im looking to reduce that.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 400 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## kcuestag

I'll be running Prime 95 Blend overnight, but so far I am stable at 5GHz HT ON 1.44v and max temps of ~69ºC with just 2 push fans at ~900rpm and pump at like ~60% of total speed.









Really impressed at how well this chip does, I'll make sure I post proof of Prime 95 blend once it's done!!


----------



## salata

Hello Guys,
I have upgraded my rig from C2D to i2600k. Bought Asrock's Z77 Extreme4-M motherboard but faced some problems to overclock i7 chip. After a series of attempts finally reached the system stability on VTT 1,38 with HT enabled. What is my concern, after more or less 4 minutes during load test (Prime95/OCCT) I can observe that my processor throttles from 45x to 34x multiplier every 10-15 seconds. I am wondering now whether I made a good choice buying asrock's board. However that should not be an issue since I'm not trying to reach 5GHz and this mobo should easily reach 4,5GHz.
My first thought was, my system's overheating. However the temperature on the hottest core does not exceed 62C under stress. Than I checked the voltage and I do not think this is the problem either. I used Asrock'a AutoOC function in UEFI and for 44x multiplier system was also droping multiplier despite 1,44 voltage shown by CPU-Z.
My next step would be disabling SpeedStep, but I do not want to do that, since system will be online most of the day. Any ideas what may cause such behavior? Using latest 1.10 UEFI BIOS from Asrock's website.
My settings below. Any advice much appreciated. I am getting my Radeon 7850 tomorrow and hope to have this issue solved.





Thanks.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salata*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> I have upgraded my rig from C2D to i2600k. Bought Asrock's Z77 Extreme4-M motherboard but faced some problems to overclock i7 chip. After a series of attempts finally reached the system stability on VTT 1,38 with HT enabled. What is my concern, after more or less 4 minutes during load test (Prime95/OCCT) I can observe that my processor throttles from 45x to 34x multiplier every 10-15 seconds. I am wondering now whether I made a good choice buying asrock's board. However that should not be an issue since I'm not trying to reach 5GHz and this mobo should easily reach 4,5GHz.
> My first thought was, my system's overheating. However the temperature on the hottest core does not exceed 62C under stress. Than I checked the voltage and I do not think this is the problem either. I used Asrock'a AutoOC function in UEFI and for 44x multiplier system was also droping multiplier despite 1,44 voltage shown by CPU-Z.
> My next step would be disabling SpeedStep, but I do not want to do that, since system will be online most of the day. Any ideas what may cause such behavior? Using latest 1.10 UEFI BIOS from Asrock's website.
> My settings below. Any advice much appreciated. I am getting my Radeon 7850 tomorrow and hope to have this issue solved.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


You and I have very interestingly similar builds...except, I think I probably spent a lot less.

Thanks for this post. I haven't tried changing my VTT yet. Interesting. I would use the 1.20 UEFI, if you have it available. I just flashed mine...works a lot smoother. My board has done this too, where it will drop to 3.4 and then back to wherever I have my multiplier at...idk how I fixed it. But I did. Maybe once I get a stable...stable clock, I will post it for you. IMO 4.2 is a wussy stable...I want 4.5 @ 75C. Its funny though, I offset my voltage the other way. Negative.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

A note to you guys def play with your pll i had a 12hr stable then my overclock became unstable it turns out i had moved my pll and i set it back to the 1.706 and it was stable again i had upped it to 1.72 and that was enugh for me to fail prime in mins compared to it being 12hr stable at 1.706.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quick question guys, I have no problem running 4.5ghz at 1.340 vcore. But for some reason when I try 4.7ghz I cant get stable until 1.440 vcore and I cant get 4.8ghz stable at all, is this normal? My temps are very good 68-68-72-70. If you don't see a problem I will start my prime blend so I can get on this list









Check my sig-rig for specs.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> A note to you guys def play with your pll i had a 12hr stable then my overclock became unstable it turns out i had moved my pll and i set it back to the 1.706 and it was stable again i had upped it to 1.72 and that was enugh for me to fail prime in mins compared to it being 12hr stable at 1.706.


Noted. I am going to try a few of these after the Chimp Challenge. My PLL is at like ~1.55 or something.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Quick question guys, I have no problem running 4.5ghz at 1.340 vcore. But for some reason when I try 4.7ghz I cant get stable until 1.440 vcore and I cant get 4.8ghz stable at all, is this normal? My temps are very good 68-68-72-70. If you don't see a problem I will start my prime blend so I can get on this list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my sig-rig for specs.


Play with your pll start at like 1.55 and move up with my cpu 1.706 is the sweet spot my 4800 is not stable at all unless i use 1.706.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Play with your pll start at like 1.55 and move up with my cpu 1.706 is the sweet spot my 4800 is not stable at all unless i use 1.706.


What do you mean by stable...like better temps...or just will pass Prime Blend 12 hour?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> What do you mean by stable...like better temps...or just will pass Prime Blend 12 hour?


12hrs without my pll at 1.706 it fails prime in mins to a bsod of 101.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> 12hrs without my pll at 1.706 it fails prime in mins to a bsod of 101.


I'm not saying mine will pass a prime...but I have had it folding for 2 days and no problems. Having said that...I don't like my current setup...I won't stop until I have that 4.5.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I'm not saying mine will pass a prime...but I have had it folding for 2 days and no problems. Having said that...I don't like my current setup...I won't stop until I have that 4.5.


If it folds without errors or bsod it should pass prime easy folding is more demanding then primeing usualy i had to up my vcore 1 notch when folding compared to what i needed for prime blend.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> If it folds without errors or bsod it should pass prime easy folding is more demanding then primeing usualy i had to up my vcore 1 notch when folding compared to what i needed for prime blend.


When I am on Prime Blend Test 2, I get +5-7C than Folding. While folding I usually stay really close to 65,70,70,65. Depends on the temp in the house though obviously.

Maybe its just me. But on a Test 1 (right in the beginning of a Prime Blend), I get -5C than folding or close to where I would be folding. I was folding for a day on 4.5GHz at 82C...but I just can't justify doing that kind of temps to my CPU for that long. 10C less and we are golden.


----------



## Blaze0303

Thanks for the help, I'll start playing with the pll tonight. I would really like to get 4.8 stable


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> When I am on Prime Blend Test 2, I get +5-7C than Folding. While folding I usually stay really close to 65,70,70,65. Depends on the temp in the house though obviously.
> Maybe its just me. But on a Test 1 (right in the beginning of a Prime Blend), I get -5C than folding or close to where I would be folding. I was folding for a day on 4.5GHz at 82C...but I just can't justify doing that kind of temps to my CPU for that long. 10C less and we are golden.


Temps are wierd with prime blend some timesi just put a x6 elite heatsink on my x58 and [email protected] temps thru out the entire first test would jump up to 75c down to 65c back and forth.


----------



## lightsout

I think my quest for 5ghz may be over. I was priming at 1.44v. Temps were just under 80c. But one worker failed after about 30 minutes. Jumped the offset up two notches. Or .01. But then the temps shot up to about 84c on the hottest core. After about an hour of running prime I decided it just wasn't worth it to run at those temps.

When 4.8 runs in the low 70's. I still want it though I guess i should play with the PLL and other voltages.


----------



## darkphantom

someone tell me if this is typical or not for my chip in terms of Gflops. I saw someone else with an i5 2500k benching 120gflops in 7.xx secs @ 4.8ghz (1.46v)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> someone tell me if this is typical or not for my chip in terms of Gflops. I saw someone else with an i5 2500k benching 120gflops in 7.xx secs @ 4.8ghz (1.46v)


Pretty normal for having ht on if you turn ht off and look your gigaflops will go up.


----------



## darkphantom

Alright, will do that. Thanks!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think my quest for 5ghz may be over. I was priming at 1.44v. Temps were just under 80c. But one worker failed after about 30 minutes. Jumped the offset up two notches. Or .01. But then the temps shot up to about 84c on the hottest core. After about an hour of running prime I decided it just wasn't worth it to run at those temps.
> When 4.8 runs in the low 70's. I still want it though I guess i should play with the PLL and other voltages.


Lowering PLL might get you a lower Vcore thus lower temps.

Or maybe you can just do it again on a cold day?


----------



## darkphantom

HT off definitely helped! I'm back to the IB 3770k, though. @ 4.4ghz (1.15v), was hitting 117GFlops in 7.7s (HT off)


----------



## Sashimi

Good that you've reminded me of Gflops. I think my next project will be try get my rig stablise at 5.2 HT off and run IBT. If it stablises at 5.1 with HT on I believe it's definitely achievable.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Lowering PLL might get you a lower Vcore thus lower temps.
> Or maybe you can just do it again on a cold day?


Always worth a shot i found i can post with 1.43 pll and seems 1.45 is stable but still needs same vcore as 1.7 but does seem like temps are a little lower with 1.45.


----------



## neverett

Can I join?



Ai = Manual
BCLK = 100.0
Turbo = 48
PLL Overvolt = Disable
RAM Freq = 1333Mhz
iGPU = Auto
EPU = Disable

LLC = Extreme
VRM = 350 Mhz
Phase = Extreme
Duty = Extreme
CPU Current Capacity = 140%
iGPU LLC = Auto
iGPU Current = 100%

vCore = 1.36v
iGPU Volt = Auto
DRAM = 1.5v
VCCIO = 1.15v
PLL = 1.8
PCH = 1.05

CPU Spec Spread = Disable
Speedstep = Disable

I'm going to leave this running until I get to 17 hours (apparently one complete cycle). Then the next step is to trim the LLC back to U. High or High, using a higher vcore. I also want to trim the VCCIO a little lower, and possibly lower the PLL.

Thoughts on enabling CPU Spec Spread?

EDIT: Corrected typo on BCLK value.

EDIT 2: Cooler is Hyper 212 EVO not plus


----------



## Sashimi

Looking good. That screen should be enough, but do post again after a full cycle, I think it should be 17 hrs and a half.

Regarding Spec Spread, it doesn't seem to make a difference for me.

Also, are you sure the Bclk is 100.9? CPUZ says it's at 100.0.


----------



## neverett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Looking good. That screen should be enough, but do post again after a full cycle, I think it should be 17 hrs and a half.
> Regarding Spec Spread, it doesn't seem to make a difference for me.
> Also, are you sure the Bclk is 100.9? CPUZ says it's at 100.0.


Thanks, I will post again tonight after full cycle.

Oops, typo! BCLK is set to *100.0*. I'll edit the post now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think my quest for 5ghz may be over. I was priming at 1.44v. Temps were just under 80c. But one worker failed after about 30 minutes. Jumped the offset up two notches. Or .01. But then the temps shot up to about 84c on the hottest core. After about an hour of running prime I decided it just wasn't worth it to run at those temps.
> When 4.8 runs in the low 70's. I still want it though I guess i should play with the PLL and other voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> Lowering PLL might get you a lower Vcore thus lower temps.
> 
> Or maybe you can just do it again on a cold day?
Click to expand...

Yah I did play with the PLL some. Didn't seem to help much. I don't know that the extra 200mhz is going to do much. More for e-peen I guess.


----------



## neverett

Updated Screenshot. 17.5 hours now.



Needs some fine tuning now.

EDIT: Updated Image

EDIT 2: ^^ In my sleepy state I wrote 212+ in notepad. It should be 212 EVO


----------



## lightsout

Nice chip man. Getting some pretty sweet temps from the 212.


----------



## Kman3107

This tok me a long time to manage and is the first stable oc I present to you. But it did bsod at almost 16 hours running so need some more work.

And here are my bios settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## neverett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nice chip man. Getting some pretty sweet temps from the 212.


Thanks, I think I've hit my limit now though.

I could probably push the vCore a little more to 1.4v and try for 5ghz but the temps would probably be too much for my 212.
I'm happy with 4.8ghz for now.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neverett*
> 
> Updated Screenshot. 17.5 hours now.
> 
> Needs some fine tuning now.
> EDIT: Updated Image


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nice chip man. Getting some pretty sweet temps from the 212.


I would love to know how this is possible. I just must have really bad luck buying chips, mobos, and bad temps in my area.

I have crazy air flow in my rig and perfect air flow front to back. I have a PUSH PULL 212, and can't even jump over 3.8 GHz at those temps.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I would love to know how this is possible. I just must have really bad luck buying chips, mobos, and bad temps in my area.
> I have crazy air flow in my rig and perfect air flow front to back. I have a PUSH PULL 212, and can't even jump over 3.8 GHz at those temps.


Lol i got a water block and he gets better temps then me it seems my 2600k [email protected] my max temps are around 67c on prime blend and i lapped my cpu but i thk its either my block not working right or my cpu is just a hot cpu.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Lol i got a water block and he gets better temps then me it seems my 2600k [email protected] my max temps are around 67c on prime blend and i lapped my cpu but i thk its either my block not working right or my cpu is just a hot cpu.


Crazy man. Crazy.


----------



## neverett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I would love to know how this is possible. I just must have really bad luck buying chips, mobos, and bad temps in my area.
> I have crazy air flow in my rig and perfect air flow front to back. I have a PUSH PULL 212, and can't even jump over 3.8 GHz at those temps.


My 212 Evo has the TIM applied like the setup like the photo below. It made a difference in temps for me.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Lol i got a water block and he gets better temps then me it seems my 2600k [email protected] my max temps are around 67c on prime blend and i lapped my cpu but i thk its either my block not working right or my cpu is just a hot cpu.


When it comes to temps, its all about delta temp rather than actual temps. The room my computer is in fluctuates between 16-20c, so if your computer is in a room with 25-30c ambient temp, then that would explain the difference.

EDIT: plus changed to evo


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neverett*
> 
> My 212+ has the TIM applied like the setup like the photo below. It made a difference in temps for me.
> 
> When it comes to temps, its all about delta temp rather than actual temps. The room my computer is in fluctuates between 16-20c, so if your computer is in a room with 25-30c ambient temp, then that would explain the difference.


Yea its been more like 23-26c in my room but even when cold in here havet really seen lower temps but i do have a 5970 and 5870 in my loop not sure if that would affect my cpu much when they are idle or not. Befor i got my 2600k i had a x58 and 930 it had pretty good temps for the the cpu so i think i could just have a cpu that runs hot.


----------



## neverett

Yeah, might make a difference.

I don't have a GPU in my case at the moment, so that prob helps keep my temps lower. Will have to run Prime again when i get a 660/650/ti


----------



## Bal3Wolf

oh you have a 2500k i didnt notice that mines a 2600k probly 5-7c hotter just cause of ht and no gpu probly does help.


----------



## neverett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> oh you have a 2500k i didnt notice that mines a 2600k probly 5-7c hotter just cause of ht and no gpu probly does help.


haha yeah

212+ is good. but not better than waterloop!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> oh you have a 2500k i didnt notice that mines a 2600k probly 5-7c hotter just cause of ht and no gpu probly does help.


Still. Crazy temps for a 4.8 OC on 212+.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neverett*
> 
> My 212+ has the TIM applied like the setup like the photo below. It made a difference in temps for me.
> 
> When it comes to temps, its all about delta temp rather than actual temps. The room my computer is in fluctuates between 16-20c, so if your computer is in a room with 25-30c ambient temp, then that would explain the difference.


I actually put TIM on it like that too...along with on the CPU itself.


----------



## GermanyChris

I just replaced (this morning) a 212 with an h60 push/pull the fas can now be in silent and temps are lower but that 212 was magic for me too..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> oh you have a 2500k i didnt notice that mines a 2600k probly 5-7c hotter just cause of ht and no gpu probly does help.
> 
> 
> 
> Still. Crazy temps for a 4.8 OC on 212+.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neverett*
> 
> My 212+ has the TIM applied like the setup like the photo below. It made a difference in temps for me.
> 
> When it comes to temps, its all about delta temp rather than actual temps. The room my computer is in fluctuates between 16-20c, so if your computer is in a room with 25-30c ambient temp, then that would explain the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually put TIM on it like that too...along with on the CPU itself.
Click to expand...

It should be one or the other. If you put tim on the heatsink and cpu chances are you are using too much.


----------



## nimitz87

trying to join this club @ 4.5ghz 1.296v so far stable @ 4 hours

212 push max temps 68.

i5 2500k
Z77 gigabyte ud5h

hopefully I'll update this in the morning .


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Still. Crazy temps for a 4.8 OC on 212+.


1.36 is not a big voltage. Actually I think his temps are just about right for a high end air cooler all things considered.

Btw anyone had any experience with Indigo Xtreme?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Still. Crazy temps for a 4.8 OC on 212+.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.36 is not a big voltage. Actually I think his temps are just about right for a high end air cooler all things considered.
> 
> Btw anyone had any experience with Indigo Xtreme?
Click to expand...

Well thats the thing 212 is definitely not a high end air cooler. The thing costs like $25.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol my cpu is playing jokes on me 4800 1.368-1.38 4900 1.40 but 5ghz i cant seem to figure out 1.456 seems like what it needs cause i stop getting 101 errors and goes to 124 but i cant figure out what i need to change to get rid of them i have played with pll from 1.55 up to 1.85 and still get them.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well thats the thing 212 is definitely not a high end air cooler. The thing costs like $25.


Edit: You are correct. Someone with the same cooler can probably shed some light. I would have give it a test run if I'm still on air cooling, but now that I'm on water it's difficult to dissemble.


----------



## lightsout

I am very familiar with the 212. I have 3 of them. Two +'s and one Evo.


----------



## Sashimi

Lol ok no arguments.


----------



## joarangoe

Inn!

4.8 stable so far... temps are a little high but only when benching. Under games they dont go over 75, this with a 212+.


----------



## GermanyChris

I need help from the experienced masses..

Why are both intel burn and prime 95 throttling my CPU. the temps are in the 70's at 4.7 it'll run 6 times through the burn test then throttle. Prime 95 will run for couple minutes then throttle, I don't understand.


----------



## neverett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I need help from the experienced masses..
> Why are both intel burn and prime 95 throttling my CPU. the temps are in the 70's at 4.7 it'll run 6 times through the burn test then throttle. Prime 95 will run for couple minutes then throttle, I don't understand.


What are the indications of throttling?

vCore and other bios setting?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neverett*
> 
> What are the indications of throttling?
> vCore and other bios setting?


The muliplier goes to 35..

1.35v
LL level 5

turbo disabled, everything else left to auto..


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> The muliplier goes to 35..
> 1.35v
> LL level 5
> turbo disabled, everything else left to auto..


What are your core current limits set at?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> What are your core current limits set at?


when I disable it it no longer lets me adjust them..

That was the first thing that came up in my research, so I maxed it and watts and it didn't help..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Lol ok no arguments.


Sorry didn't mean to come off rude. I do agree with you at lower volts they work great. I was recently using the evo but at 4.8 ghz I wanted better temps. Definitely one of the best bang for your buck coolers around.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i think its cause your turning off turbo try leaving it on maybe.


----------



## nimitz87

failed little after 2 hours in prime blend...how to fix? only way to up the vcore?

i5 2500k 4.5ghz @ 1.296 1.305 in BIOS
gigabyte z77 ud5h board LLC on highest setting all sleep states disabled, turbo disabled.

[Mon May 14 23:31:29 2012]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Mon May 14 23:46:48 2012]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Tue May 15 00:02:09 2012]
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
[Tue May 15 00:17:26 2012]
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
[Tue May 15 00:32:48 2012]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
[Tue May 15 00:48:07 2012]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Tue May 15 01:03:40 2012]
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
Self-test 14K passed!
[Tue May 15 01:19:16 2012]
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
[Tue May 15 01:34:27 2012]
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
[Tue May 15 01:48:41 2012]
FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 5072717182245.875, expected: 5072717203256.996
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
[Tue May 15 02:05:19 2012]
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
[Tue May 15 02:20:43 2012]
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!

thanks

chad


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i think its cause your turning off turbo try leaving it on maybe.


If the cpu hits 70 degrees it throttles..

Why?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> If the cpu hits 70 degrees it throttles..
> Why?


sounds like a faulty sensor maybe it shouldnt thottle till 90-100c i thought.


----------



## Rye26

i've tried overclocking my i7 2600k to 4.8ghz and it looks stable in IBT (20 runs and at maximum). Now when I tried running 3dmark11, Bam! got a BSOD error 124. GPU is a GTX580 running at stock and rams are running at 1866mhz @ 1.65v. I can't seem to figure what's causing the error. Any inputs guys?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rye26*
> 
> i've tried overclocking my i7 2600k to 4.8ghz and it looks stable in IBT (20 runs and at maximum). Now when I tried running 3dmark11, Bam! got a BSOD error 124. GPU is a GTX580 running at stock and rams are running at 1866mhz @ 1.65v. I can't seem to figure what's causing the error. Any inputs guys?


Could be your vcore or pll i dont trust ibt at all for sandys i could pass 20 runs myself then ran folding or prime and it would bsod in mins.


----------



## nimitz87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rye26*
> 
> i've tried overclocking my i7 2600k to 4.8ghz and it looks stable in IBT (20 runs and at maximum). Now when I tried running 3dmark11, Bam! got a BSOD error 124. GPU is a GTX580 running at stock and rams are running at 1866mhz @ 1.65v. I can't seem to figure what's causing the error. Any inputs guys?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first


----------



## neverett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Could be your vcore or pll i dont trust ibt at all for sandys i could pass 20 runs myself then ran folding or prime and it would bsod in mins.


+1

Completely agree, IBT is only really useful for finding out max temps of an overclock.

Run prime on custom blend using ffts 1344, 1792, 2688 & 4096 with 90% Ram usage for 30 mins each. That's the best speedy testing for OCs. Full prime 17.5 hr run still need to verify stable overclock


----------



## Sem

Hi Guys

Thanks for the great thread filled with lots of info im really getting the most out of my 2700k

ive been using a poor 2600k before this but passed it on to the family pc

getting good results so far with my 2700k easily stable at 4.6 @ 1.296 (72c prime) and 4.7 @ 1.312 (77c prime)

4.8 is more tricky so far it needs around 1.344 ~ 1.352 (83c prime) but im trying to see if i can lower it
but i did get a 0x00000101 during prime using 90% ram when i lowered the offset from 0.055 to 0.050 so i doubt it









*my main question is whats better using a lower LLC and higher offset like high + 0.055 or high LLC and low offset like ultra high + 0.010*

i really had my heart set on 4.8 but might settle for 4.7 wont be that much difference and needs much less vcore and is alot cooler

this is not my submission as i forgot to use 90% of RAM and ive got another 8gb to install just testing ATM
thanks again guys


----------



## Sashimi

@ Sem

Few facts regarding LLC:

1. High LLC and low offset can get you lower vcore when idle.
2. The vcore over time tends to fluctuate more when using really high level LLC as oppose to mid/low level LLC.

Things you should watch out for when choosing LLC level:

1.Your minimum stable idle vcore:

if you use negative offset with a relatively high level of LLC, you need to make sure you are at least giving your chip enough power to be stable when idle.

2. Vcore spikes and dips

While vcore fluctuation over time within a small range is normal, major spikes and dips may also happen when using really high LLC, and these can be a problem. Spikes can over-volt your chip and possibly damaging it even if it's just for a split second. Dips can cause instability leading to crash.

Each board/chip combination nets different results when it comes to how LLC relates to these vcore spikes/dips. I suggest you get HWMonitor program, observe the min/max vcore, and test it yourself using different LLC levels.


----------



## nimitz87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> @ Sem
> 
> Few facts regarding LLC:
> 
> 1. High LLC and low offset can get you lower vcore when idle.
> 2. The vcore over time tends to fluctuate more when using really high level LLC as oppose to mid/low level LLC.
> 
> Things you should watch out for when choosing LLC level:
> 
> 1.Your minimum stable idle vcore:
> 
> if you use negative offset with a relatively high level of LLC, you need to make sure you are at least giving your chip enough power to be stable when idle.
> 
> 2. Vcore spikes and dips
> 
> While vcore fluctuation over time within a small range is normal, major spikes and dips may also happen when using really high LLC, and these can be a problem. Spikes can over-volt your chip and possibly damaging it even if it's just for a split second. Dips can cause instability leading to crash.
> 
> Each board/chip combination nets different results when it comes to how LLC relates to these vcore spikes/dips. I suggest you get HWMonitor program, observe the min/max vcore, and test it yourself using different LLC levels.


I wish hwmonitor would work for gigabyte.

Anyway here is my 2nd attempt core in BIOS 1.300 CPU-Z showing 1.296.

Pll set to 1.171 LLC Turbo.

Z77 ud5h wish me luck.










Chad


----------



## neverett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> *my main question is whats better using a lower LLC and higher offset like high + 0.055 or high LLC and low offset like ultra high + 0.010*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> @ Sem
> Few facts regarding LLC:
> 1. High LLC and low offset can get you lower vcore when idle.
> 2. The vcore over time tends to fluctuate more when using really high level LLC as oppose to mid/low level LLC.
> Things you should watch out for when choosing LLC level:
> 1.Your minimum stable idle vcore:
> if you use negative offset with a relatively high level of LLC, you need to make sure you are at least giving your chip enough power to be stable when idle.
> 2. Vcore spikes and dips
> While vcore fluctuation over time within a small range is normal, major spikes and dips may also happen when using really high LLC, and these can be a problem. Spikes can over-volt your chip and possibly damaging it even if it's just for a split second. Dips can cause instability leading to crash.
> Each board/chip combination nets different results when it comes to how LLC relates to these vcore spikes/dips. I suggest you get HWMonitor program, observe the min/max vcore, and test it yourself using different LLC levels.


I've just switched to High LLC (50%) from Extreme (100%) while changing from manual to offset voltages for my overclock.
50% does require a greater offset, but has led to much more stable vCore.


----------



## nimitz87

still running 6 hours later max temps 62 deg.









Chad


----------



## Sem

What are your recommendations for adding an extra 8Gb of ram

should i just install and then test to see if its still stable

if its not whats the first thing i should do

raise vcore or vccio & vccsa

the ram is cosair vengence 1600mz cas 8

but might run them @ 1866 cas 9

im hoping i can just slot them in without changing anything


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> What are your recommendations for adding an extra 8Gb of ram
> should i just install and then test to see if its still stable
> if its not whats the first thing i should do
> raise vcore or vccio & vccsa
> the ram is cosair vengence 1600mz cas 8
> but might run them @ 1866 cas 9
> im hoping i can just slot them in without changing anything


Run memtest86 for about 8 hours on the memory at stock and if it passes, your RAM is good. Just install and go. Now, if you're OCing them, then you might try P95 using 80 to 90% of the RAM during the blend test.


----------



## anubis1127

Anybody not folding in the Chimp Challenge should, if you want to truly test your CPU's OC, let it go crazy and fold for the next 9 days, if you are still up in 9 days, I'd say your stable.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Anybody not folding in the Chimp Challenge should, if you want to truly test your CPU's OC, let it go crazy and fold for the next 9 days, if you are still up in 9 days, I'd say your stable.


I got in for the first time. I like using this as a stability test much better since its doing some good.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllDay028*
> 
> Hey, so on my way to 4.8 ghz I upped the voltage to 1.38. Once I did that windows wouldn't load till I got back down to 1.36 in bios. Any idea what to do for this?


try running the same voltage and underclock you RAM and see if you can boot than run prime for couples min and see what temps you got and restart and load the RAM at its Stock clock and see if you can boot.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> What are your recommendations for adding an extra 8Gb of ram
> 
> should i just install and then test to see if its still stable
> 
> if its not whats the first thing i should do
> 
> raise vcore or vccio & vccsa
> 
> the ram is cosair vengence 1600mz cas 8
> 
> but might run them @ 1866 cas 9
> 
> im hoping i can just slot them in without changing anything


You'll likely have to raise your vccio above default and nudge stock vdimm up a notch too which is what I had to do. I see no good reason to run above there rated spec of 1600MHz you'd see very little if any performance difference and not worth the headaches IMO. I run 1.1v vcccio and 1.65v vdimm with 4x4 (16GB) RAM the Vengence they are rated for 1866 I run at 1600 9-9-9-24-CR1.

I would test with HCI Design Memtest which allows you to run the test within windows. I can't count how many times I've OCed memory that ran fine with Memtest 86 but failed in windows. It's just a suggestion also make sure to use two instances as instructed on there site if you try it. GL


----------



## Imprezzion

And it ran for 2 hours after this, also completing a full hour of Small FTT Prime95.

Stable enough for me


----------



## Sem

Ive just had prime95 crash on me

just the application itself didn't get a BSOD or hard lock or anything just started prime when i left for work at 7am got back 6pm and it appears it crashed around 3pm in the afternoon

it just had "prime95 has stopped working" and it asked me to close it

think its my overclock or just a bug in prime


----------



## Nihilo

Up your voltage just one notch. It just means you're getting closer to getting stable.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Up your voltage just one notch. It just means you're getting closer to getting stable.


thanks will probably up it a notch

already got it stable at 1.34 12hours 10mins FFT and just dropped it a notch to see if will still be stable but think ill keep it at 0.050 instead of 0.045

will do another 12 hour run to be added to the spreadsheet


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> thanks will probably up it a notch
> already got it stable at 1.34 12hours 10mins FFT and just dropped it a notch to see if will still be stable but think ill keep it at 0.050 instead of 0.045
> will do another 12 hour run to be added to the spreadsheet


Go for 20.5 if you want to be sure that your prime stable. That's how long it takes on default blend to run through all the tests.


----------



## Sem

Even if i change the FFT length to 10mins?

might do 18 hours even

overnight then the time im at work


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Even if i change the FFT length to 10mins?
> might do 18 hours even
> overnight then the time im at work


If you change the FFT to 10 mins it will take roughly 14 hours since there's 82 tests (I think).


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> And it ran for 2 hours after this, also completing a full hour of Small FTT Prime95.
> Stable enough for me


not for me, especially seeing its the large fft's that sb has the most failures with.


----------



## 420Assassin

here my entry 4.6GHz 4c 8t @ 1.385vcore on H70 w/ AS5 14hours Prime95 6200MB custom test.. may try lower voltage see how low can go.. then a 4.7 try maby but 4.7 been real stubborn.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> not for me, especially seeing its the large fft's that sb has the most failures with.


I tend to agree myself, however i'm all for daily use stability. And since it passed this i'm just going to use it for my daily stuff and see how that holds up. Probably just fine. My old Phenom 1100T wouldnt even do 1 hour of Prime or a single run of IBT properly but it hasn't crashed once in 6 months of daily usage.


----------



## nimitz87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> 
> And it ran for 2 hours after this, also completing a full hour of Small FTT Prime95.
> Stable enough for me


that a theme for win7? if so what is it looks nice.

I upped my vcore to 1.310 getting 1.308 in CPU-Z started prime95 last night max tems were 67 deg 2.5 hours in, when I get home from work hopefully it's still running.


----------



## Imprezzion

It's MrGRiM's HUD Evolution theme. It's paid theme from visualcustoms.com.

I was shooting for 4.9Ghz but that aint gunna work. Need about 1.456-1.464v to be somewhat stable but temps hit 81c on 1 core with 1.448--1.456v allready so..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well looks like i might get 4900 stable on 1.416-1.424 been 3hrs of prime95 blend longest its made it so far. 4800 needs 1.36-1.38 4900 1.416-1.424 but 5ghz i cant seem to figure out still crashing with either 101 or 124 with 1.48 vcore seems like it should need around 1.46 to be stable im using 1.65 pll that has been good to me at 4800 and 4900.


----------



## Imprezzion

Just try some random stuff man, it's usually the best way to find a starting point to work from in getting a OC stable.
Use something like 1.70-1.75v PLL and also try to up the VCCIO a tad. Might help in stability.

I can get to 4900Mhz myself on about 1.456-1.464v only I can't keep the temps low enough to maintain stability in a stresstest.
Every time the cores peak at 82-83c a buncha times it BSOD's. Average temps at that voltage with HT on and all are about 80-81c with peaks to 83c.

4900Mhz however is perfectly 3d stable at 1.456v but i'm not using it. Too much of a increase in voltage for 100Mhz extra. i'm stickin to my 4808Mhz at 1.416v.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea for me 4800 tops out at 1.38 and 4900 tops out at 1.424 so not a huge jump temps arent bad either almost the ame now 5ghz needing 1.45+ really shoots temps up till i replace my water block this one is not working right somthing is messed up on it i noticed it does not get a tight fit on my 1155 but it did on my 1366 so i thk could be the back plate.


----------



## Imprezzion

I've never actually used water cooling except for the pre-build H100 stuff.
I really like my air setup and i'm happy to be able to cool a 2600K HT on under 80c as high as 1.440v-1.448v.
Your board does probably have the advantage over my board even tho i have to say this board hasn't let me down at all for it's rather low price.

Only upgrade / overclock i'll still be doing is a new keyboard and maybe some more storage when the HDD's drop in price again.
Or maybe by that time a 128-256GB SSD as storage is cheap enough..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol thats why im getting a new block soon my block seems to have some issue at 1.424 i hit around 72c and at 1.46 can jump up to 77c should be under 70c even at 1.46. What i noticed last time i put my block on is the top screws dont tighten down as much as the bottom so seems like maybe the backplate is uneven.


----------



## JourdanWithaU

Hopefully I got this right... 4.7GHz for a bit over 13 hours.

For cooling I have a XSPC Rasa 750 kit with a HW Labs Black Ice Pro II Radiator.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

What can i try to get rid of 124bsod codes i played with pll, vcca, vccio, and none seem to help get past the bsod.


----------



## Probsty

Here is my submission to the Sandy Stable Club.


----------



## RazorCaT

I am very JEALOUS about your Vcores running at 4.5Ghz to 5.0Ghz above...

How did you all do that Sirs?

others are running at 1.38v at 4.5-4.6Ghz.. mostly lesser than 1.4v while hitting 4.8Ghz..

Im still noob to Overclocking.. Can you help me achieve those higher OC with lesser vcores?

I want to hit 4.4 to 4.6Ghz...

your help will be very much appreciated.. thanks...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> I am very JEALOUS about your Vcores running at 4.5Ghz to 5.0Ghz above...
> How did you all do that Sirs?
> others are running at 1.38v at 4.5-4.6Ghz.. mostly lesser than 1.4v while hitting 4.8Ghz..
> Im still noob to Overclocking.. Can you help me achieve those higher OC with lesser vcores?
> I want to hit 4.4 to 4.6Ghz...
> your help will be very much appreciated.. thanks...


Play with your pll i found i can run as low as 1.65 and that lets me lower vcore alot my cpu does 4800 on 1.36-1.38 and 4900 on 1.416-1.424 but for some reason i cant get 5ghz stable once i get up to 1.46 my bsod codes change from 101 to 124 so i dont thk its vcore but i havet figured out what needs to be changed.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> I am very JEALOUS about your Vcores running at 4.5Ghz to 5.0Ghz above...
> How did you all do that Sirs?
> others are running at 1.38v at 4.5-4.6Ghz.. mostly lesser than 1.4v while hitting 4.8Ghz..
> Im still noob to Overclocking.. Can you help me achieve those higher OC with lesser vcores?
> I want to hit 4.4 to 4.6Ghz...
> your help will be very much appreciated.. thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> Play with your pll i found i can run as low as 1.65 and that lets me lower vcore alot my cpu does 4800 on 1.36-1.38 and 4900 on 1.416-1.424 but for some reason i cant get 5ghz stable once i get up to 1.46 my bsod codes change from 101 to 124 so i dont thk its vcore but i havet figured out what needs to be changed.
Click to expand...

I'm not dissing the sabertooth as they have their advantages but your limitation maybe the motherboard it self not having the best VRM circuitry consequently they are not as good at overclocking as let's say a V-Pro or WS or ROG mobos. So it's important to understand what you are working with which is why I've mentioned it. That said the processor it self may well be your limitation too it's hard to isolate which may be the real issue but that is what you have to do. It would appear you have no trouble booting to 5.0 or 4.9 so the proc it self may not be the trouble but let's focus in on what you can do. I will assume you have done the common things like using offset vcore mode, disabled C3 & C6 states, lowered PLL/Vcore, bumped vccio and set performance mode in windows power scheme. Now I suggest you lower your memory OC and run 1600 or 1866 preferably the former assuming your sig is accurate and you are running 2133. Because the load time 124 BSOD can be memory related/proc IMC this will take memory as the root cause out of the picture. If this works then you can focus in on tweaking your way backup latter down the road however you will not notice a huge performance difference between 1600 vs 2133 so you may want to leave well enough alone depending on your needs. At this point I'm still guessing on your exact settings and it would be a good idea to post up your complete current EFI AI tweaker settings so we can help you fine tune your settings. These settings are not as critical at the lower clocks but as you have no doubt witnessed when pushing the edge of stability they are more than sensitive and require fine tuning.


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 400 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*












Apologies for the late update, been very busy with new job and last week of uni









Also those wondering why they haven't been accepted is probably because they didn't follow all the rules, please make sure you thoroughly read them first before submitting screenshots.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I'm not dissing the sabertooth as they have their advantages but your limitation maybe the motherboard it self not having the best VRM circuitry consequently they are not as good at overclocking as let's say a V-Pro or WS or ROG mobos. So it's important to understand what you are working with which is why I've mentioned it. That said the processor it self may well be your limitation too it's hard to isolate which may be the real issue but that is what you have to do. It would appear you have no trouble booting to 5.0 or 4.9 so the proc it self may not be the trouble but let's focus in on what you can do. I will assume you have done the common things like using offset vcore mode, disabled C3 & C6 states, lowered PLL/Vcore, bumped vccio and set performance mode in windows power scheme. Now I suggest you lower your memory OC and run 1600 or 1866 preferably the former assuming your sig is accurate and you are running 2133. Because the load time 124 BSOD can be memory related/proc IMC this will take memory as the root cause out of the picture. If this works then you can focus in on tweaking your way backup latter down the road however you will not notice a huge performance difference between 1600 vs 2133 so you may want to leave well enough alone depending on your needs. At this point I'm still guessing on your exact settings and it would be a good idea to post up your complete current EFI AI tweaker settings so we can help you fine tune your settings. These settings are not as critical at the lower clocks but as you have no doubt witnessed when pushing the edge of stability they are more than sensitive and require fine tuning.


I will screen shot my settings at 4900 later today my cpu will boot at 5100 mhz with under 1.50 vcore i will look into lowering memory clocks and see if that helps out.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I'm not dissing the sabertooth as they have their advantages but your limitation maybe the motherboard it self not having the best VRM circuitry consequently they are not as good at overclocking as let's say a V-Pro or WS or ROG mobos. So it's important to understand what you are working with which is why I've mentioned it. That said the processor it self may well be your limitation too it's hard to isolate which may be the real issue but that is what you have to do.


from an asus rep on hard forum:

K series overclocking benefits on different ASUS P67 motherboards

Quick Note Regarding Motherboard Stack - What does going higher in the board stack provide overclocking wise?
ASUS' entire line of P67 motherboards features a class leading and high performance Digi+ VRM implementation that allows for superior overclocking performance; there will be differences between boards.
While our entire board lineup has been internally tested to fully support K series processors, when overclocking in multiplier ranges of 50 to 54x the higher end boards will benefit in two key categories.
1. Better Vdroop efficiency.
2. The ability to help drive and sustain a 50+ high load Overclock under maximum loads. Examples of boards that focus on this level are our Deluxe, WS, SABERTOOTH, and Maximus IV Extreme

the sabertooth was built with a focus on high overclock. my evo board isnt listed but it is the same as the deluxe minus 4 cpu power phases. the sabertooth board only having 8. i dont understand the sabertooth being considered top tier with less but, whatever. i just want to say asus considers it a very high quality, very overclockable friendly for 5ghz plus board.


----------



## lightsout

I thought the same thing. Well I still feel it is my I was surprised to see it only had 8 phases comapred to the 12 on the pro and evo.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, my P8Z77-V has 12 phases as well and the vdroop / LLC is VERY stable and powerful.
On only 50% LLC is manages to keep idle - load vcore of 1.416v within 0.008v of the setpoint.

And my P8Z77-V being a simple -V board is pretty much entry / midrange. Lol.
It got my 2500k plenty high but that CPU was just crappy, and my 2600k goes well over 5Ghz 24/7 stable and it's temperature limited in 24/7 OC meaning I can't get much higher then 4800Mhz.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well the sabertooth says it has Digital 8+2 power phase design so that would be 10 but that does not seem to be the issue i can boost voltages high at 4800 or 4900 and have no problems i thk im gonna try playing with memory clocks.

Well i tried lowering my memory clocks and it still bsods with 124 soon as it gets to 1.46 vcore under 1.46 it bsods with 101 heres my current 4900 stable settings when im trying 5 ghz all i change is the muti and i up the offset to 130 or 135 that gives it 1.46 vcore i tried up to 1.50 vcore but always get a 124 bsod and under 1.46 its a 101 bsod. Tried droping memory clocks for 5ghz also no help.


----------



## moorhen2

Try Phase control "Optomized",duty control "extreme",cpu current capability "140%",these should help,i can run 5.1ghz with thes settings with an offset of +0.090v.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Well the sabertooth says it has Digital 8+2 power phase design so that would be 10 but that does not seem to be the issue i can boost voltages high at 4800 or 4900 and have no problems i thk im gonna try playing with memory clocks.
> 
> Well i tried lowering my memory clocks and it still bsods with 124 soon as it gets to 1.46 vcore under 1.46 it bsods with 101 heres my current 4900 stable settings when im trying 5 ghz all i change is the muti and i up the offset to 130 or 135 that gives it 1.46 vcore i tried up to 1.50 vcore but always get a 124 bsod and under 1.46 its a 101 bsod. Tried droping memory clocks for 5ghz also no help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Try Phase control "Optomized",duty control "extreme",cpu current capability "140%",these should help,i can run 5.1ghz with thes settings with an offset of +0.090v.


+1 on moorhen2 recommendations and I would manual set VRM freq to 350

again I'm not dissing the Sabertooth it's a fine board and Overclocker but it has a lesser VRM circuit than the boards I mentioned and from a results perspective I've seen peeps go from it to one of them with all other hardware being the same with better results albeit minor improvement the facts remain the same.


----------



## Sophath

Now, I have tested mine.
Been running prime95 since nearly 24 hours and no crashing yet.
Enough Testing?
I couldve gone further, did 4.7 for a while, but i didn't want to pump up more voltage.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sophath*
> 
> 
> Now, I have tested mine.
> Been running prime95 since nearly 24 hours and no crashing yet.
> Enough Testing?
> I couldve gone further, did 4.7 for a while, but i didn't want to pump up more voltage.


Sounds like you're stable, but don't forget to check your event view for WHEA 19 errors


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> +1 on moorhen2 recommendations and I would manual set VRM freq to 350
> 
> again I'm not dissing the Sabertooth it's a fine board and Overclocker but it has a lesser VRM circuit than the boards I mentioned and from a results perspective I've seen peeps go from it to one of them with all other hardware being the same with better results albeit minor improvement the facts remain the same.


I got 5ghz stable havet ran prime for 12hrs yet been folding for 16hrs stable tho prime ran for 3 hrs befor i started back folding.


----------



## johnko1

Hello,I would like a clarification please.What temps should I look for max ? CPUTIN,PACKAGE,INDIVIDUAL CORE?
Thanks

4.3GHz on 1.20 volt is good?Using i7 2700k,can't go higher because I still use a crappy cooler,wait for w/c...


----------



## King Who Dat

[email protected] 477k .png file


this is my first quick and dirty at 5.2ghz. this chip is a monster. will update when it's nice and stable. may need more volts, it may go lower. I've only been running for about 20 minutes so far.


----------



## Imprezzion

The screenshot isnt on 5.2 but on 5.02.
Temps are pretty high for a H80 tbh but the custom loop will pull that down a lot i guess.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> The screenshot isnt on 5.2 but on 5.02.
> Temps are pretty high for a H80 tbh but the custom loop will pull that down a lot i guess.


right you are. well that was a useless prime run.









I'll just hold off until I get the loop set up. no wonder it was stable, that's way too much voltage.


----------



## Imprezzion

Hehe







I wish my 2600k did 5Ghz on 1.428v... Mine barely does 4850Mhz with that voltage. And I need around and about 1.448-1.455 for 4.9...
Not that I can cool that with these ambients here atm.. It's around and about 29c outside and 26c in my room now. Only the suns right on it now and I dun have A/C so it'll rise to about 30c inside here this eve..

About that, i've compared CoreTemp 1.0 RC3 with HWMonitor and AIDA64 Ultimate in terms of CPU temps.
I was shocked by the difference. I always used CoreTemp until now but it gave me a 8-10c higher reading then the others with HWMonitor giving the lowest reading.
Now, I knew I forgot RealTemp so I grabbed that as well and it pretty much agrees with HWMonitor.

However, I don't.. I mean, I'm using a Venomous X Black Edition with 2 Enermax Apollish 120mm 2000RPM's on max speed (About 75CFM each) in a VERY well ventilated case yeah.
Ambient is 28c. CPU is my 2600K @ 4.81Ghz 1.424v load. How in the name of God can HWMonitor and RealTemp give a max core temp of 61c for the hottest core under game load, and Coretemp says 69c. AIDA pretty much agrees with Coretemp as it has no min-max but I saw 67c in there as well. 61c under game load is, in my eyes, pretty much impossible with air cooling with such a high ambient and with 1.424v on a 2600k. But maybe you guys can shed some light upon it.

Which program is right, cause if it hit 69c in BF3 then imma tune down a bit to 4.6Ghz which needs WAY less volts in this hot ambient.
If it only hit 61c, then I can just keep it like this. Or 69c shouldn't be a problem for gameloads in 28-30c ambient..


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, I am folding now at 4.5GHz, getting ~ 75, 80, 80, 75 running at 1.34V
> I have my PLL down to the bare minimum on my Board (1.6 or something). And Offsetting by -.05VCore.
> My questions are this...everything else is stock...is there anything else I can change to try and drop these temps? I have heard of trying to underclock/timing/volting RAM and VTT and stuff...what would you guys recommend? My ram is running at stock 1600 CL9.


i have the same overclock and same cooler and my ambient is 79-80F and I fold at 70C. Prime 8K is ~76C. My 2600k is lapped tho (not to a mirror) and so is the 212 evo. My 212 evo shipped with one of the center pipes ever so slightly protruding above the other 3. You can use a razor blade with a lamp behind it to see. (They can dislodge a fraction of a millimeter when they're pushing the fins onto the pipes.) About 5 minutes of sanding and it was perfectly flat.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> [email protected] 477k .png file
> 
> this is my first quick and dirty at 5.2ghz. this chip is a monster. will update when it's nice and stable. may need more volts, it may go lower. I've only been running for about 20 minutes so far.


I could be wrong but your at 5.0 not 5.2 and isn't your LLC really high I thought everyone tends to sport lv 1-2-3 not 6 or something like that? Just a heads up I'm new to this as well.


----------



## Starbomba

I've read all of this info, and it has been all nice to know. What i'm wondering is if the 1st generation Core i's are affected by a lower PLL voltage as well. I'm trying to stabilize 4.6 GHz on my own i3 (Clarkdale) and IBT will cash even at 1.5v. It might be that my chip is not able to achieve that speed, but i'm trying to get rid of every possibility before giving up.


----------



## RazorCaT

how do you guys overclock with a very low Vcore? I do have a Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 with bios 3203 version.. what adjustments in bios should I make to achieve 4.6-4.7 OC with low vcore?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> how do you guys overclock with a very low Vcore? I do have a Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 with bios 3203 version.. what adjustments in bios should I make to achieve 4.6-4.7 OC with low vcore?


The most common ways are to lower CPU PLL and sometimes raise VCCIO. The default PLL is 1.8 and many have seen lower stable vcore when using 1.65v +/- CPU PLL. It has also been reported raising VCCIO to 1.1 can get a lower vcore too do not exceed 1.2v here. Then there's buying a binned proc proven to produce higher clocks at lower vcore. Every proc is different for example it's said that 1 in 20 will do above 5.0 and typically these are the binned chips. The best place to find binned chips is over at Xtreme Systems Forums trading post but be prepared to spend some cashish I saw a binned 2600k that did 5.7 for $380... no doubt they are prized processions. For most of us we try the latter.

edit: added link


----------



## nycste

Hey guys I just crashed while turning my monitor on leaving my system folding SMP and GPU while overclocked it always happens when my GPU folds and apparently the monitor turns back on. Is there an easy fix or way to pin point the exact issue? This is one of a few issues i am investigating.

Error code 124


----------



## Iketh

you should state how it's getting turned off... windows power management or with the monitor switch? If windows is turning it off, then turn that option off


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> you should state how it's getting turned off... windows power management or with the monitor switch? If windows is turning it off, then turn that option off


hi thanks foe the response yes I actually always have the screen auto sleep I guess after 15-20 mins or maybe off since screens don't sleep. But I also turned monitor off in this example.

So 1. I turned on monitor and moved mouse which enabled screen to boot back up.at that same moment I bsod in this example with that error code.

I also got error code 1e today while smp and gpu folding right before heading to work so I rebooted to stock and let it run stock till I get home. I really wanna blame it on gpu folding but I could be mistaken would gpu folding actually effect a CPU overcloxk or is it directly a voltage and LLC or other terms listed for errors 124 and 1e.

My PC settings are in my log I wanna start from scratch to see what's going on I can pass ibt linx prime for hours no problem and bf3.heh


----------



## Iketh

first thing to do is to turn off the monitor timer and see if it clears up, then report back


----------



## RangerBob

Running at 4.5 (at least in BIOS) - more like 4.490 (but who's counting). Prime95 Blend for just shy of 21 hours and no issues. BIOS setting is at 1270 mV. This is my 24/7 setup. Was able to hit 5.0 at a VCore of 1485 mV (passed 10 rounds of LinX at a problem size of 20000). I'm happy with a 4.5 for everyday.











And that should be "custom" in the notepad sticky....not customer....


----------



## shremi

HI Guys

I am new to this overclocking world and i am still learning . But i Wanted to know the opinion from everyone in here .

As far as i know my system is stable .... I have been runing prime for the last 16 hours and it is really stable As you can see in the photos.. I want to join the club









One thing that i really want to know is if you guys think i can get better temps by lowering the Vcore . But since i am fairly new to this overclocking world i think i might be getting way over my head.

I used a very easy guide to overclock which i include along with the pictures.. Of course i used the simplest way .... and only had to change like 3 settings in the bios and i was done.

What do you think so far of my overclock ???? Do you think i can get better temos by lowerind the VCore or use something like DVID.

Thanks

Shremi





Gigabyte Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide.pdf 5117k .pdf file


----------



## She loved E

Mad props for this tome of knowledge! Went from knowing completely nothing about OCing to pumping my 2600k from 3.4-4.7 in under a week!









Can anyone help me push a little further? Bios shots are below... currently using my machine at these settings but I BSOD x101 16 hours into Prime blend.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























(cliff's notes)
47x @ 1.385 vcore
auto vccio and PLL
ultra high LLC
extreme phase & duty control
PLL overvoltage disabled

I'm not happy with me temps... max is 68-75 across the board. Would love to lower vcore to get this 24/7 stable. I don't want to mess with C3/6 as storage speed is very important to me.

Any ideas? I figure my best options are to press forward by fine tuning PLL & vccio OR drop down 1-2x on the multiplier to run cooler/safe/less-volty-er







.

Kyle


----------



## breenemeister

I decided to clock my machine down for the Summer. I've been running 4.8 with offset voltage since December. Recently, I was getting a BSOD every other week or so with a 1E error. There was never necessarily anything going on when I got the BSODs. I could be in a Word Document or Firefox, no gaming or anything at the time. I thought maybe my overclock was degraded, but when I checked the logs, I noticed that the last thing that happened before each BSOD was an attempted backup via WHS Connector. My WHS machine is not currently running, so I'm guessing that was the real reason behind the BSODs.

Anyway, I decided to go for 4.5. Via manual voltage with LLC set to Ultra High, I found that I needed a minimum of 1.256 vcore showing in CPU-Z to be stable for 16 hours in Prime 95. The VID was showing 1.3411 under load. It was really hard to get 1.256 vcore under load with any level of LLC while using offset voltage. The problem with Ultra High LLC was that I had to set offset to -.075. I would get the right vcore at load, but idle was dropping to 0.94 or so. I've heard that you can get BSODs when you're running that low. I didn't, but I wasn't really testing it for any amount of time. I went through all levels of LLC with the same problem. I could easily get the right load vcore in CPU-Z, but idle voltage was always sub 1.000. I eventually settled on LLC set to normal (AKA 0%) with offset of +.020. This got me 1.000-1.008 at idle and 1.248-1.256-1.264 under load. I was able to finish 16 hours of Prime 95 with this. However, I took the screenshot and left it running and I got a 3B BSOD a couple hours later. I noticed that it was running at 1.248 when I last looked at it. So, I've actually since changed the offset to +.025. The only downside I see to this setup is that under light load, voltage is hitting 1.304. Full load drops it down around 1.256 though. Enough talk:

Intel Core i7 2700K Batch 3138A726
BCLCK 100.0
Mulitplier 45
Offset vcore +.020
PLL 1.60
Duty Cycle Extreme
Phase Cycle Exreme
VRM Manual 350
CPU Current Capability 140%
Everything else auto/stock
Max Core Temps 59 66 66 64
Ambient temps from 25.4 to 26.4

Here's the proof and BIOS settings I used for the 16 hour Prime run:









I may have to try auto and see what happens.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Mad props for this tome of knowledge! Went from knowing completely nothing about OCing to pumping my 2600k from 3.4-4.7 in under a week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me push a little further? Bios shots are below... currently using my machine at these settings but I BSOD x101 16 hours into Prime blend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cliff's notes)
> 47x @ 1.385 vcore
> auto vccio and PLL
> ultra high LLC
> extreme phase & duty control
> PLL overvoltage disabled
> I'm not happy with me temps... max is 68-75 across the board. Would love to lower vcore to get this 24/7 stable. I don't want to mess with C3/6 as storage speed is very important to me.
> Any ideas? I figure my best options are to press forward by fine tuning PLL & vccio OR drop down 1-2x on the multiplier to run cooler/safer.
> Kyle


Try lowering PLL a little, that may help with stability and it may also help your temperatures a bit. I have the same board and PLL of 1.6 seems to work well for me. What is your ambient temperature? For what it's worth, I got about the same temps you did when I was running 4.8 GHz at 1.360 vcore with ambients around 21.5 C using a Silver Arrow. So, you're not doing bad with temps at all. Since you are so close to 16 hour stability, you may make it on another run without changing anything.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> I decided to clock my machine down for the Summer. I've been running 4.8 with offset voltage since December. Recently, I was getting a BSOD every other week or so with a 1E error. There was never necessarily anything going on when I got the BSODs. I could be in a Word Document or Firefox, no gaming or anything at the time. I thought maybe my overclock was degraded, but when I checked the logs, I noticed that the last thing that happened before each BSOD was an attempted backup via WHS Connector. My WHS machine is not currently running, so I'm guessing that was the real reason behind the BSODs.
> Anyway, I decided to go for 4.5. Via manual voltage with LLC set to Ultra High, I found that I needed a minimum of 1.256 vcore showing in CPU-Z to be stable for 16 hours in Prime 95. The VID was showing 1.3411 under load. It was really hard to get 1.256 vcore under load with any level of LLC while using offset voltage. The problem with Ultra High LLC was that I had to set offset to -.075. I would get the right vcore at load, but idle was dropping to 0.94 or so. I've heard that you can get BSODs when you're running that low. I didn't, but I wasn't really testing it for any amount of time. I went through all levels of LLC with the same problem. I could easily get the right load vcore in CPU-Z, but idle voltage was always sub 1.000. I eventually settled on LLC set to normal (AKA 0%) with offset of +.020. This got me 1.000-1.008 at idle and 1.248-1.256-1.264 under load. I was able to finish 16 hours of Prime 95 with this. However, I took the screenshot and left it running and I got a 3B BSOD a couple hours later. I noticed that it was running at 1.248 when I last looked at it. So, I've actually since changed the offset to +.025. The only downside I see to this setup is that under light load, voltage is hitting 1.304. Full load drops it down around 1.256 though. Enough talk:
> Intel Core i7 2700K Batch 3138A726
> BCLCK 100.0
> Mulitplier 45
> Offset vcore +.020
> PLL 1.60
> Duty Cycle Extreme
> Phase Cycle Exreme
> VRM Manual 350
> CPU Current Capability 140%
> Everything else auto/stock
> Max Core Temps 59 66 66 64
> Ambient temps from 25.4 to 26.4
> Here's the proof and BIOS settings I used for the 16 hour Prime run:
> I may have to try auto and see what happens.


Can you be specific about your light loads please? It sounds like you have c3/c6 disabled. Put your LLC at it's lowest setting and get cpuz volts back to 1.256 under prime and you'll be fine under any load


----------



## RangerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> HI Guys
> I am new to this overclocking world and i am still learning . But i Wanted to know the opinion from everyone in here .
> As far as i know my system is stable .... I have been runing prime for the last 16 hours and it is really stable As you can see in the photos.. I want to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that i really want to know is if you guys think i can get better temps by lowering the Vcore . But since i am fairly new to this overclocking world i think i might be getting way over my head.
> I used a very easy guide to overclock which i include along with the pictures.. Of course i used the simplest way .... and only had to change like 3 settings in the bios and i was done.
> What do you think so far of my overclock ???? Do you think i can get better temos by lowerind the VCore or use something like DVID.
> Thanks
> Shremi
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide.pdf 5117k .pdf file


Shremi - OC'ing the SB chip is way too easy. Personally, I think your temps are a bit high for that OC. Depends on what cooling you have set up. I used to run an H70 and maxed out, under full load, at 62 C while running at 4.5. I've sinced switched over to water cooling and don't get past 50 (52-54 on the warmer days). Temps are really a thing of personal preference. If the mid 70's is what you are seeing under full load - you shouldn't run the risk of having any issues for a general every day usage. If you are running on a stock cooler, I wouldn't recommend trying to get your OC much higer until you can get on a better cooling setup. Also, as each chip is slightly different, the VCore that works for me won't necessarily work for you. With that - i have my rig set at 1.270 V for a 4.5 daily setup. Now, with you saying you are new to the OC space, here's my recommendation to find the sweet spot for your OC.

1. Download LinX. It'll stress your rig but in a fraction of the time of Prime.
2. If you like the 4.5 set up, go in to BIOS and drop your VCore down by 10 mV (or if you can't type in a direct voltage, selected the next step down).
3. Load in to Windows, open LinX and set the following parameters:
A. Problem Size: 20000
B. Memory Size: Leave it at what it defaults to
C. Run: 10
At a 4.5 OC, this should take around 15 minutes to run. If it runs successfully, go back to Step #2. If it does not run (e.g. - you get a blue screen), go back in to BIOS and select the last VCore setting (or enter in the last VCore setting) and that is your minimum VCore for 4.5. Personally, I find that, when following the "step by step guides to get to 4.5" the VCore they use are way overkill for what is really needed. Plus, if you find a lower VCore, you are potentially saving your chip from degrading too fast. Although, at your current voltage - you really don't need to worry about that too much.

Like you mentioned - the SB chips are insanely easy to OC. Good luck and remember - take it slow and baby steps.


----------



## She loved E

@ breenemeister - thanks for the suggestion. I lowered PLL to 1.4 in order to do a step-up test to find the minimum. No boot at 1.4, but I'm currently 1hr stable @ 1.5. My temps somehow seem higher than before (2-3 degrees). My ambients are about 65F/18C. Trying to decide now if I should bump PLL up to 1.6 and restart or keep pushing thru with the current test.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Can you be specific about your light loads please? It sounds like you have c3/c6 disabled. Put your LLC at it's lowest setting and get cpuz volts back to 1.256 under prime and you'll be fine under any load


By light load, I mean like when you open a web browser, Word or something like that. CPU utilization might hit 25% for a second or two. If you're watching CPU-Z, it will briefly jump up in voltage to 1.304 or 1.312. Sometimes you can see the speed of the chip jump to 4.5, but other times it stays at 1.6. C3/C6 are set to auto. LLC is set at normal. I'm getting the 1.256 I need in Prime. I think It gets higher under lighter loads because it's not being taxed enough. Putting a heavy load on a chip is what causes the voltage drop in the first place and that's why LLC was invented.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> @ breenemeister - thanks for the suggestion. I lowered PLL to 1.4 in order to do a step-up test to find the minimum. No boot at 1.4, but I'm currently 1hr stable @ 1.5. My temps somehow seem higher than before (2-3 degrees). My ambients are about 65F/18C. Trying to decide now if I should bump PLL up to 1.6 and restart or keep pushing thru with the current test.


Yeah, I wouldn't go below 1.55. I've seen that called the sweet spot for some. I just stuck with 1.6 when I tried it and it worked.


----------



## nycste

Heya, is there a different program then your 1. motherboard software or 2. cpuz that shows what each core speed is at?

for example

Install made up program called INTEL CPU CORE DETECTOR
i5 2500k @ whatever speed detected
core 1 @ Xghz
core 2 @ Xghz
core 3 @ Xghz
core 4 @ Xghz

? thanks! and Iketh thanks for your help before I will get back to you or this thread about disabling the monitor turn on/off after 15-20 mins when i can, Do most of you have this feature turned on or off? Is there actually a recommendation in doing for or not? Also do the rest of you just literally hit the power button on your monitor otherwise when you know you will be AFK/out/etc...


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't go below 1.55. I've seen that called the sweet spot for some. I just stuck with 1.6 when I tried it and it worked.


I raised PLL to 1.6 and was 2 hrs stable when I minimized realtemp, which reset the timer.







Temps were about the same:



Soooo now that I have the, ahem, opportunity to run again I'm going to go for 4.8 if I can keep vcore at 1.4 or below. Will up the vcore and multi and drop PLL to 1.55 and report back...


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> By light load, I mean like when you open a web browser, Word or something like that. CPU utilization might hit 25% for a second or two. If you're watching CPU-Z, it will briefly jump up in voltage to 1.304 or 1.312. Sometimes you can see the speed of the chip jump to 4.5, but other times it stays at 1.6. C3/C6 are set to auto. LLC is set at normal. I'm getting the 1.256 I need in Prime. I think It gets higher under lighter loads because it's not being taxed enough. Putting a heavy load on a chip is what causes the voltage drop in the first place and that's why LLC was invented.


Change your c3/c6 to enabled to stop the spike to 1.3v. Afterwards, I'd check stability using 1 thread of prime for 20 mins just to be safe.

EDIT: If you crash with 1 thread of prime, put your PLL back to 1.8v to clear it up.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Change your c3/c6 to enabled to stop the spike to 1.3v. Afterwards, I'd check stability using 1 thread of prime for 20 mins just to be safe.
> EDIT: If you crash with 1 thread of prime, put your PLL back to 1.8v to clear it up.


Hmmmm, I assumed that C3/C6 on auto was actually on. I may try it just to see. I'm actually very stable at the moment.


----------



## She loved E

My 48x run looked promising but crashed x124 2 hours in. I haven't had a lot of 124s so need to do a little more research before carrying on...


----------



## She loved E

Ahhh brain overload! After trying a few more runs at x48 it is pretty clear that I'll need >1.4 vcore to make it work... I did improve from 124 BSODs to 101. My PLL sweet spot seems to be 1.6 (haven't tried higher than that yet).

After all that I've decided to dial it back for now to get a conservative 24/7 OC. I know I can get a solid x47 OC out of this chip but seeing as ambient temps will start rising very soon here and I think a lot of additional tuning will be needed, I'm going to put that on hold and move back to the x44-45 range to bring temps & voltage down. That will buy me some time to test out some better case cooling and "the mod" my GPU to see if that helps temps for a future push for 47-48.

Is there a definitive answer on whether or not ideal PLL voltage is the same regardless of vcore/multiplier? For instance, when I drop to x44 for additional testing should I stick with 1.55 PLL if I have determined that is my ideal level at x47? Or do I need to retest to find a new PLL?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Is there a definitive answer on whether or not ideal PLL voltage is the same regardless of vcore/multiplier? For instance, when I drop to x44 for additional testing should I stick with 1.55 PLL if I have determined that is my ideal level at x47? Or do I need to retest to find a new PLL?


I'd like to know definitively too, but my opinion of PLL with manual volts is one sweet spot for all multis. I could be very wrong.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Is there a definitive answer on whether or not ideal PLL voltage is the same regardless of vcore/multiplier? For instance, when I drop to x44 for additional testing should I stick with 1.55 PLL if I have determined that is my ideal level at x47? Or do I need to retest to find a new PLL?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know definitively too, but my opinion of PLL with manual volts is one sweet spot for all multis. I could be very wrong.
Click to expand...

For me I use 3DM11 to fine tune PLL when I find the highest avg scores of multiple test (3 or more) I know I at the right PLL. The trouble is you have to retest every time a changes like vcore or offset or LLC etc is made so your actual best PLL can be illusive without a great deal of patience and diligence. I suppose you could use other benchmarks but keep in mind you'll want to stress the PCIE bus and CPU/Memory IMC which 3DM11 does both. PCM7 is very good too maybe better because of it's mix of real world an synthetic benching. GL


----------



## nycste

Hey Iketh I tested with an overclock one of my error code issues if you recall I mentioned that it seems according to the timing of the error code perhaps I am wrong that the system might crash when my monitor turned back on this is literally impossible to prove unless I read the error code and I am no pro at that one.

So I disabled the auto screen turn off after 15mins and kept it always on, I turned on [email protected] (I even changed OC slightly) and when I came home I turned my monitor back on (with power button) and screen opened up BLUE BSOD. According to the error report it happened just about when I got home so I am assuming it was because the monitor turned on or could be totally wrong.



plz let me know if I can do anymore to help you help me


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RangerBob*
> 
> Running at 4.5 (at least in BIOS) - more like 4.490 (but who's counting). Prime95 Blend for just shy of 21 hours and no issues. BIOS setting is at 1270 mV. This is my 24/7 setup. Was able to hit 5.0 at a VCore of 1485 mV (passed 10 rounds of LinX at a problem size of 20000). I'm happy with a 4.5 for everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that should be "custom" in the notepad sticky....not customer....


Are you using over 90% of your memory during that prime run?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Hey Iketh I tested with an overclock one of my error code issues if you recall I mentioned that it seems according to the timing of the error code perhaps I am wrong that the system might crash when my monitor turned back on this is literally impossible to prove unless I read the error code and I am no pro at that one.
> So I disabled the auto screen turn off after 15mins and kept it always on, I turned on [email protected] (I even changed OC slightly) and when I came home I turned my monitor back on (with power button) and screen opened up BLUE BSOD. According to the error report it happened just about when I got home so I am assuming it was because the monitor turned on or could be totally wrong.
> plz let me know if I can do anymore to help you help me


then do this next, stop turning the monitor off until you figure it out... set a screensaver instead


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Hey Iketh I tested with an overclock one of my error code issues if you recall I mentioned that it seems according to the timing of the error code perhaps I am wrong that the system might crash when my monitor turned back on this is literally impossible to prove unless I read the error code and I am no pro at that one.
> So I disabled the auto screen turn off after 15mins and kept it always on, I turned on [email protected] (I even changed OC slightly) and when I came home I turned my monitor back on (with power button) and screen opened up BLUE BSOD. According to the error report it happened just about when I got home so I am assuming it was because the monitor turned on or could be totally wrong.
> 
> plz let me know if I can do anymore to help you help me


Your error report is going to show the time that you rebooted the PC. That's when the report is generated. You could have BSODed right after you left the house. You'll have to look for the last error that occured prior to the critical power event. Mange your PC and look at administrative events.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Ahhh brain overload! After trying a few more runs at x48 it is pretty clear that I'll need >1.4 vcore to make it work... I did improve from 124 BSODs to 101. My PLL sweet spot seems to be 1.6 (haven't tried higher than that yet).
> After all that I've decided to dial it back for now to get a conservative 24/7 OC. I know I can get a solid x47 OC out of this chip but seeing as ambient temps will start rising very soon here and I think a lot of additional tuning will be needed, I'm going to put that on hold and move back to the x44-45 range to bring temps & voltage down. That will buy me some time to test out some better case cooling and "the mod" my GPU to see if that helps temps for a future push for 47-48.
> Is there a definitive answer on whether or not ideal PLL voltage is the same regardless of vcore/multiplier? For instance, when I drop to x44 for additional testing should I stick with 1.55 PLL if I have determined that is my ideal level at x47? Or do I need to retest to find a new PLL?


If I were you, I'd go with 1.6v on PLL. It's plenty low and I don't think you'll gain anything with 1.55 tempwise as opposed to 1.6. From my experience, 1.6v worked at 4.8 and 4.5 GHz. I have it set there permanently.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm running my PLL at 1.72500v cause any lower and I get a 0x101 BSOD when running LinX or any game.
Wierd thing is that it WILL do Prime stable for about 2-3 hours with 1.65000v PLL. Haven't tested any longer but the BSOD's in-game and LinX are definatly PLL related cause with anything over 1.7v PLL the BSOD's are gone.

Don't know how PLL relates to different bclk / multi ratios or different clocks. Ambient temps are too high to stress here at the moment.
Hitting high 20C to low 30C in my room. Equals to about 80-90F for those who are more familiar with F. CPU temps rise to about 85-87c in LinX or 82-85c in Prime95. With my normal room temps it's about 75-77c in LinX and 72-74c in Prime with the clock & voltage in my sig rig.


----------



## Lukinrats

Ok guys. Its about that time where I will be needing some help. I have gotten myself to 4.9 @ 1.44. My temps are @ around 69 to 71

I dont think I will have any problems at 5.0, however as soon as I put in that 50 x multi, i end up with the 124 bsod.

Where should I start with this problem. I have read a good bit, but I still think I am going to need some help to diagnose the problem.

Also, my gflops in linx do not really improve all that much when I get to 4.9 and 5.0. Now, I know that is not really any way to judge the performance of my overclocks. I just wonder what i can do to test each multi in order to find a sweet spot. I do not really want to end up running 4.9 or 5.1 if it is not really improving performance at all

BIOS

XMP prof.
49 multi x all cpu
Overvoltage = Enabled
LLC = Ultra
vrm freq = 350
duty & phase ctrl = extreme
140%

Offset Voltage
+ .075

Everything else is auto, except I have 1.5 for the ram volts, but that was set by xmp

C1 = enabled
C3= auto
C6 = auto

Dont think i missed anything, but if so, then just let me know


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> then do this next, stop turning the monitor off until you figure it out... set a screensaver instead


heya, you know I could be wrong I never followed the advice from the guy below me and I am looking at the Admin logs right now so it could be perhaps not monitor related at all. Thanks for help so far though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Your error report is going to show the time that you rebooted the PC. That's when the report is generated. You could have BSODed right after you left the house. You'll have to look for the last error that occured prior to the critical power event. Mange your PC and look at administrative events.


So I have been reading the logs and it seems that [email protected] crashed my system (why i dont know) @ 2:16pm and system rebooted at 217 and I didn't get home till 945. bah! Included pic for any additional help thanks!


----------



## shremi

Ok i think i am making some progress .. maybe someone can help me out

I was using a guide that used the turbo option and left everything on auto ... but my motherboard decided that @4.5 my vcore should be 1.34 i wanted to lower the Vcore and got really frustrated because the DVID option got me either blue screens or an instant power off when starting prime.

However i dont want to run @45 the whole time i want to use the turbo option. But i have a new strategy on how to achieve it.

I am following the guide of Sin0822 right now .... I disabled all of the power saving energy crap and went straight with multiplier OC and i am just lowering the Vcore to see until when i am stable and when i get my lowest stable Vcore ill figure out how to make it work with the turbo boost and the power saving crap. However i have a couple of questions.

1.- I am testing with prime doing a custom test and just changing the ram section to use 80% of my ram is that ok ???? I am also doing 20 rounds of IBT on high bc i only have 4gb of ram..

2.- How long should i test on prime before lowering to the next level of Vcore ???

3.- Right now i am @4.5 with 1.290 Vcore but in windows fluctuates a bit is this normal ??? I am reading and seeing that usually people need much more Vcore to get to 4.5 so is my chip really special or do you think i am messing something up ???

Thanks


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> 2.- How long should i test on prime before lowering to the next level of Vcore ???


5 mins tops... find an unstable voltage first then go up, much less time wasted
Quote:


> I am testing with prime doing a custom test and just changing the ram section to use 80% of my ram is that ok ???? I am also doing 20 rounds of IBT on high bc i only have 4gb of ram..


Yes. Don't bother with IBT.
Quote:


> Right now i am @4.5 with 1.290 Vcore but in windows fluctuates a bit is this normal ??? I am reading and seeing that usually people need much more Vcore to get to 4.5 so is my chip really special or do you think i am messing something up ???


Yes and yes. 4.5 @ 1.35v is average. It's not special, just above average. You're probably 4.8 @ 1.4v.


----------



## shremi

I think I spoke a little bit early ....

[email protected] after 4 hours of prime and stopped it I notice 1 error and then I failed the 20 rounds on IBT .

I think I can do 4.5 @1.300 I am going to do my 16 hours of prime later tonight

Anyone with a Gigabyte motherboard who cal help me out with the DVID ???


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

I wanted it to be better!


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flesh_n_blood*
> 
> I wanted it to be better!


Considering:

1. Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4~4.5 GHz
2. Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6~4.7 GHz
3. Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8~5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)

I'd say your doing quit well I'd


----------



## Imprezzion

Makes me happy to see that mine does 4.8 on 1.424v and 4.9 should be do-able at about 1.45-1.464v but I need lower ambients for that haha.
I'm gunna see how it does on 4.8 with 1.416v.


----------



## qiqi1021

Update:


----------



## She loved E

nice, qiqi! looks a lot like my 24/7 clock.

speaking of which here's mine... stable @ 24hrs blend:



ok, i am very happy at these settings. seems dead reliable and flies! but I'm having a hard time making the switch from manual to offset voltage.
vcore (load): 1.272
VID (load): 1.3461
OFFSET (vcore-VID): -0.0741

when i switch to that setting, my computer won't boot and I BSOD x124. Then in BIOS vcore reads really low ~1.04. Am I doing something wrong?

BIOS in spoiler:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## qiqi1021

You could try my settings which are similar to yours except VCore set to Offset at 4.4 reads 1.200 (in UEFI) and I've set +0.055V, LLC Regular, Phase Control Standard. That gives me 1.288V as in my previous post.


----------



## anubis1127

Hi Guys,

Here is my 2700k @ 4.9ghz 13hours prime blend:


I was trying to use offset, but gave up, and just went manual on the lowest LLC option I have, the pc is for 24/7 folding anyhow, no real point in using offset when the CPU will be at load 100% of the time. Voltage may be slightly higher than needed, I'm going to try tweaking it some, but that's where I'm at right now. Now to get back to folding, this prime95 business is such a waste of CPU cycles


----------



## shremi

Well it turns out i had a bad bios flash and couldn't use the offset option right on my mother board ... Reflashed it and now its working









Here is my second try



Now i how far do you guys think i might go with my clock ???????

I want to try going for 5.0 do you think i can make it?????


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Now i how far do you guys think i might go with my clock ???????
> I want to try going for 5.0 do you think i can make it?????


you can probably make it but it might not be stable. My chip can't even do 4.9gz+ prime for 12hrs


----------



## nycste

does adding ram affect cpu or overclock or voltage at all? assuming nothing else changed?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Well it turns out i had a bad bios flash and couldn't use the offset option right on my mother board ... Reflashed it and now its working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my second try
> 
> Now i how far do you guys think i might go with my clock ???????
> I want to try going for 5.0 do you think i can make it?????


you might get it @ 1.48v... not recommended if you need it to last


----------



## patrick7777

Hi munaim1, I am new to this thread. I have been reading through this thread for several months now and it has helped me to overcome my fear and overclock my latest rig. Here is my 12 hour Prime95 custom blend test with maximum ram usage











Please add me to the Sandy Stable Club


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrick7777*
> 
> Hi munaim1, I am new to this thread. I have been reading through this thread for several months now and it has helped me to overcome my fear and overclock my latest rig. Here is my 12 hour Prime95 custom blend test with maximum ram usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me to the Sandy Stable Club


You forgot to display your con name and CPU cooler type and brand in your screen shot.


----------



## qiqi1021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> does adding ram affect cpu or overclock or voltage at all? assuming nothing else changed?


You might need to add a bit VCCIO if going from 2 modules to 4, especially if you're mixing density or using 4x sticks running 1600MHz+ while running a 4.5GHz+ overclock. Might have to run at 2T command to stabilise.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiqi1021*
> 
> You might need to add a bit VCCIO if going from 2 modules to 4, especially if you're mixing density or using 4x sticks running 1600MHz+ while running a 4.5GHz+ overclock. Might have to run at 2T command to stabilise.


I will look into this because seems I was more stable before I doubled my ram gskill sniper 1866s running 4x4 @1866 atm. Thanks


----------



## Devious686

Like to be added to Stable Club i hope i didnt forget anything


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Well it turns out i had a bad bios flash and couldn't use the offset option right on my mother board ... Reflashed it and now its working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my second try
> 
> Now i how far do you guys think i might go with my clock ???????
> I want to try going for 5.0 do you think i can make it?????


You're only on 1.308 right now so you still have plenty of head room in terms of voltage. I reckon you may be able to get to 5ghz less than 1.45. However I don't think you will reach it because heat will be your restriction. Just slowly work your way up and watch your temps. If you want my opinion, based on nothing but my own intuitions (which i'm somewhat proud of) I'd say you can reach 4.8ghz with roughly 1.39 vcore.

By the way your cooler brand should spell "scythe". I had a bit of a giggle at the sound of the way you spelt it


----------



## She loved E

I've been playing some more w/ offset settings and I'm finding the guides I've been reading are flat wrong. Offset has nothing to do with VID... It simply adjusts vcore up/down from Auto voltage settings (and not very accurately, I might add). So, to quickly outline the sequence you must follow to get a proper offset OC:

1. Get a solid MANUAL OC. Mine was 4.4 ghz @ 1.27 vcore (I won't go into the other settings as they've been covered elsewhere).

2. Switch cpu voltage from MANUAL to OFFSET and leave +/- at AUTO.

3. Boot into Windows and load the CPU w/Prime95. Make a note of your idle vcore and load vcore.

4. Reboot into BIOS. Set OFFSET to add or subtract the voltage from what it gave you in AUTO (under load) to get to your desired voltage. In my case auto had me at 1.31, so I set offset to -0.040, which should put me at 1.27.

5. HOWEVER, this resulted in much lower voltage than I needed (1.23), which led to a BSOD under load. You can do one of two things to correct for this...

a. Change the offset value to compensate. I could reduce mine to -0.020 and see if that works. NOTE: this will raise idle voltage as well as load voltage (may be desired if you're experiencing BSODs at boot or idle).

b. Alternately, you could change LLC to compensate. This will be especially useful if you are having trouble getting good idle and load voltages simultaneously. My experience initially (at 100%/EXTREME LLC) was too much voltage during load and not enough at idle, causing boot & idle BSODs. That is because the greater the LLC profile, the more voltage it adds at load. By reducing LLC from 100 to 25%, I was able to reduce load vcore while keeping boot & idle vcore high enough for stability (0.968 and up).

That's all there is to it! Lots of steps but all very straightforward once you understand them. To me, none of the offset guides I've read up to this point made any sense.

I hope this is useful to others out there. To me, setting OC w/offset is the holy grail - low temp & power consumption during light load, with optimized voltage settings when needed.

Kyle


----------



## Imprezzion

Completely agree with above. VID has nothing to do with offset cause for example I use offset as well, VID is 1.3711v under load and with a +0.090 offset I get about 1.416v load. LLC is on 50% which gives me a slightly higher idle vcore then load. Usually the load vcore is 1.416v and idle 1.432v. If I step up LLC one more notch idle is slightly lower then load cauing crashes and lower LLC causes the load to drop too far.

Right now im running a little lower OC cause of the ambients here ATM. Doing 4.5Ghz HT on with offset 0.040 like you, and mine gives 1.288v load and 1.304v idle with LLC 50%.
Haven't stresstested this OC thoroughly but it appears to be game stable enugh to last the hot days.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> 4. Reboot into BIOS. Set OFFSET to add or subtract the voltage from what it gave you in AUTO (under load) to get to your desired voltage. In my case auto had me at 1.31, so I set offset to -0.040, which should put me at 1.27.
> 5. HOWEVER, this resulted in much lower voltage than I needed (1.23), which led to a BSOD under load. You can do one of two things to correct for this...


This happens because AUTO does *not* equal 0. AUTO actually places it's own +/- offset. Instead, put a +/-.005 offset for your step #4.
Quote:


> b. Alternately, you could change LLC to compensate. This will be especially useful if you are having trouble getting good idle and load voltages simultaneously. My experience initially (at 100%/EXTREME LLC) was too much voltage during load and not enough at idle, causing boot & idle BSODs. That is because the greater the LLC profile, the more voltage it adds at load. By reducing LLC from 100 to 25%, I was able to reduce load vcore while keeping boot & idle vcore high enough for stability (0.968 and up).


Actually there is no correlation between idle voltage and light-load/idle instability. 4/5 or 5/5 LLC is bad for offsets because voltage drops too low during regular loads compared to maximum loads (prime). For example, if you're using 5/5 LLC and cpuz shows 1.4v during prime load (and you're stable), when you load a regular program (FaH/WCG/Handbrake), the volts drop to 1.35v and then you have instability. As you lower LLC, 4/5 = 1.36v, 3/5 = 1.37v, etc. These are not exact numbers, just trying to illustrate.

That is one form of instability that screws people up with offsets. The other is when you enable c3/c6 and that's a whole other topic, but I assure you it is not because of idle volts vs load volts.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> This happens because AUTO does *not* equal 0. AUTO actually places it's own +/- offset. Instead, put a +/-.005 offset for your step #4.


Ah that makes perfect sense, thanks for correcting. That explains why my first offset setting was "inaccurate"... its because my first (auto) test wasn't giving me a fixed target.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Actually there is no correlation between idle voltage and light-load/idle instability. 4/5 or 5/5 LLC is bad for offsets because voltage drops too low during regular loads compared to maximum loads (prime). For example, if you're using 5/5 LLC and cpuz shows 1.4v during prime load (and you're stable), when you load a regular program (FaH/WCG/Handbrake), the volts drop to 1.35v and then you have instability. As you lower LLC, 4/5 = 1.36v, 3/5 = 1.37v, etc. These are not exact numbers, just trying to illustrate.
> That is one form of instability that screws people up with offsets. The other is when you enable c3/c6 and that's a whole other topic, but I assure you it is not because of idle volts vs load volts.


I think we're saying the same thing. To illustrate my point here's a great post by fommof on what happens when LLC is changed:
Vcore behavior with different LLC settings (2600K, graphs inside)



See how each LLC setting increases load vcore incrementally, while idle/low load voltage stays unchanged? That's what I was trying to describe.


----------



## Caz

Getting closer to my 4.5GHz stable OC. Got to 4.4 stable for folding for the past 3 days.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Actually there is no correlation between idle voltage and light-load/idle instability. 4/5 or 5/5 LLC is bad for offsets because voltage drops too low during regular loads compared to maximum loads (prime). For example, if you're using 5/5 LLC and cpuz shows 1.4v during prime load (and you're stable), when you load a regular program (FaH/WCG/Handbrake), the volts drop to 1.35v and then you have instability. As you lower LLC, 4/5 = 1.36v, 3/5 = 1.37v, etc. These are not exact numbers, just trying to illustrate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Ah that makes perfect sense, thanks for correcting. That explains why my first offset setting was "inaccurate"... its because my first (auto) test wasn't giving me a fixed target.
> I think we're saying the same thing. To illustrate my point here's a great post by fommof on what happens when LLC is changed:
> Vcore behavior with different LLC settings (2600K, graphs inside)
> 
> See how each LLC setting increases load vcore incrementally, while idle/low load voltage stays unchanged? That's what I was trying to describe.


I think in Iketh's example he was actually describing OC without Speed Step and C1 so the clock is always at max. That's why it is so important for the vcore to remain stable at any load. This is a little different to what you had in mind.

For those who is a bit confused about the 2 mechanics:

With what commonly refers to as "offset OC", you enable Speed Step and C1 so that both clock and vcore increases and decreases with load. In this type of OC, the clock speed you set in bios is the max clock which your chip will achieve under heavy/max load, and LLC becomes a tool to determine the gap between max load vcore and idle vcore, which you can further fine tune with offsets.

On the other hand, "manual OC" means having Speed Step and C1 disabled so the clock will always remain at whatever you set it to be. Vcore is traditionally manually keyed in the bios and LLC is a setting which aligns bios vcore and actual vcore. (or in more technical terms: "removes vdroop") However I believe in UEFI you cannot manually enter vcore, so you still have to use the offset setting to adjust your vcore. Nevertheless as long as Speed Step and C1 is disabled, it is considered "manual OC".


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I think we're saying the same thing. To illustrate my point here's a great post by fommof on what happens when LLC is changed:
> See how each LLC setting increases load vcore incrementally, while idle/low load voltage stays unchanged? That's what I was trying to describe.


You're talking about the effects of LLC. I'm trying to illustrate how different types of *loads* are handled by any given LLC with an offset in order to show that that is the real reason for instability and not idle volts/load volts delta.


----------



## Sashimi

@ Iketh

I understand what you're trying to say, however there is no rule of thumbs saying a certain setting is better than the other. I believe saying "4/5 or 5/5 LLC is bad" is too simplified and doesn't cover all possibilities. To demonstrate:

You have used manual OC to demonstrate different LLC settings and clearly shown how 4/5 and 5/5 LLC is bad. In your illustrated example, I fully agree.

However, in the scenario which She loved E was talking about, he's clearly using offset OC and in such scenario, the clock will throttle with load so he would WANT the vcore to drop under light load or idle. After all what's the point of pumping 1.4v into the chip when it's only running at 1600mhz? Might as well save some electricity and improve the lifespan of the chip and give it less juice. So in this scenario, 4/5 and 5/5 LLC may actually be good.


----------



## RazorCaT

I really find this thread interesting since I've found tips here about overclocking my i7-2600k..

sorry to be ignorant here...

What is 'VID' you guys are mentioning?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> @ Iketh
> I understand what you're trying to say, however there is no rule of thumbs saying a certain setting is better than the other. I believe saying "4/5 or 5/5 LLC is bad" is too simplified and doesn't cover all possibilities. To demonstrate:
> You have used manual OC to demonstrate different LLC settings and clearly shown how 4/5 and 5/5 LLC is bad. In your illustrated example, I fully agree.
> However, in the scenario which She loved E was talking about, he's clearly using offset OC and in such scenario, the clock will throttle with load so he would WANT the vcore to drop under light load or idle. After all what's the point of pumping 1.4v into the chip when it's only running at 1600mhz? Might as well save some electricity and improve the lifespan of the chip and give it less juice. So in this scenario, 4/5 and 5/5 LLC may actually be good.


sorry, im not talking about manual overclocks... not sure how i implied that

edit: in fact, my example showed LLC working *in reverse* of how it works with manual volts


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I think in Iketh's example he was actually describing OC without Speed Step and C1 so the clock is always at max.


not sure how i implied this either... what I'm talking about is not affected by speedstep or c1e whatsoever or vice versa


----------



## Sashimi

@Iketh

Sorry about that. My mistake. You did not implied such a thing as manual OC. Reading the thread in chunks and got mixed up between your post and someone else's.

I still don't believe high LLC is bad though, but this is hard to justify as it isn't likely someone can test every load amount from idle to max to see if their vcore is enough every step of the way. Most of us really just get the chip max load and idle stable and then use it for everyday until problems arise and re-adjust again.

Got me thinking, maybe offset magnitude makes a difference as that is a chuck of voltage that remains constant regardless of load.


----------



## fommof

The biggest advantage by OCing or just operating the CPU using the offset (EIST on, C1E enabled) is that the CPU will get the needed Vcore depending on the application you run and NO MORE THAN THAT.

We are talking about dynamic Vcore management here. Not all apps have the same demands to run (stable or not). Vcore gets adjusted depending on the load itself.

For instance (and that's REAL data), 2600K, Extreme LLC, x48 multi, -0.055V offset (101% stable, that was my first submission long time ago).

In order to be stable at 20 runs *Linx* at some point it needs *1.424V* Vcore. That's the maximum PEAK needed Vcore to be stable (and it got it), NOT the average.

In order to be stable at 12 hours *Prime* at some point it needs *1.4V* Vcore. Again, that's the maximum PEAK needed Vcore to be stable (and it got it), NOT the average.

In *real world apps* (any game you want, browsing, video encoding/decoding etc) the maximum Vcore it will ever get it's ONLY *1.352V* and again that's the maximum PEAK needed Vcore to be stable (and again it got it without changing anything else), NOT the average.

So there you go, we have an 2600K at extreme LLC, running x48 all day long with -0.055V offset and is stable with ANY app you throw at it.

Do the same with fixed Vcore and you WILL have to set Vcore to get 1.424V as an absolute MINIMUM value otherwise for instance it won't be stable at Linx and so forth...do this using fixed Vcore and you will always run at 1.424V or HIGHER (=fixed Vcore is almost always - depending on the LLC setting - higher at idle than at load) at any app you run no matter what it is (or you won't be stable at the most demanding ones).

So the basic logic of the offset Vcore is, set it once, run the most demanding apps you can run, do your stability tests and then just forget it. Your cpu will operate at optimal Vcore according to the circumstances. Most people don't seem to understand that the main advantage of the offset method is when running FULL LOAD, not idle (which doesn't "harm" your cpu anyway unless you have insane high Vcore anyway.)

My 2 cents and always in my humble opinion/experience.


----------



## Imprezzion

Agree with above, however i do like to keep the idle / light load voltage as close as possible to the max load voltage to eliminate any problems it COULD give when it DOES supply a too low voltage,

I use a 2600k at x48 as well. LLC is at 50%, ''medium'' or 3/5 level however u wanna call it. Offsets +0.090v
Idle is 1.432v, light loads are 1.408v and heavy loads are 1.416v. The 1.408v is what it needs to be stable at anything except LinX / Prime95. They both need 1.416v to be 100% stable.

Because of the high ambients around atm i haven't pushed for 4.9 or 5.0`. I'm actually running 4.5 now with 1.288v offset.


----------



## Sashimi

+1 for that. Spot on.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> The biggest advantage by OCing or just operating the CPU using the offset (EIST on, C1E enabled) is that the CPU will get the needed Vcore depending on the application you run and NO MORE THAN THAT.
> We are talking about dynamic Vcore management here. Not all apps have the same demands to run (stable or not). Vcore gets adjusted depending on the load itself.
> For instance (and that's REAL data), 2600K, Extreme LLC, x48 multi, -0.055V offset (101% stable, that was my first submission long time ago).
> In order to be stable at 20 runs *Linx* at some point it needs *1.424V* Vcore. That's the maximum PEAK needed Vcore to be stable (and it got it), NOT the average.
> In order to be stable at 12 hours *Prime* at some point it needs *1.4V* Vcore. Again, that's the maximum PEAK needed Vcore to be stable (and it got it), NOT the average.
> In *real world apps* (any game you want, browsing, video encoding/decoding etc) the maximum Vcore it will ever get it's ONLY *1.352V* and again that's the maximum PEAK needed Vcore to be stable (and again it got it without changing anything else), NOT the average.
> So there you go, we have an 2600K at extreme LLC, running x48 all day long with -0.055V offset and is stable with ANY app you throw at it.
> Do the same with fixed Vcore and you WILL have to set Vcore to get 1.424V as a absolute MINIMUM value otherwise for instance it won't be stable at Linx and so forth...do this using fixed Vcore and you will always run at 1.424V or HIGHER (=fixed Vcore is always higher at idle than at load) at any app you run no matter what it is (or you won't be stable at the most demanding ones).
> So the basic logic of the offset Vcore is, set it once, run the most demanding apps you can run, do your stability tests and then just forget it. Your cpu will operate at optimal Vcore according to the circumstances. Most people don't seem to understand that the main advantage of the offset method is when running FULL LOAD, not idle (which doesn't "harm" your cpu anyway unless you have insane high Vcrore anyway.)
> My 2 cents and always in my humble opinion/experience.


Epic post was epic. You sir deserve all the rep today.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> The biggest advantage by OCing or just operating the CPU using the offset (EIST on, C1E enabled) is that the CPU will get the needed Vcore depending on the application you run and NO MORE THAN THAT.


Don't need eist or c1e, but good post.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> So the basic logic of the offset Vcore is, set it once, run the most demanding apps you can run, do your stability tests and then just forget it. Your cpu will operate at optimal Vcore according to the circumstances.


Also, if c3/c6 is enabled, very good chance you'll crash with 1 thread load. Gotta test that with 1 thread of prime. Most people leave these on auto which disables them with an overclock, so it's usually not a problem (but then you're losing the light-load benefits.)

Again though, great job explaining offset benefits.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> The biggest advantage by OCing or just operating the CPU using the offset (EIST on, C1E enabled) is that the CPU will get the needed Vcore depending on the application you run and NO MORE THAN THAT.
> 
> We are talking about dynamic Vcore management here. Not all apps have the same demands to run (stable or not). Vcore gets adjusted depending on the load itself.
> 
> For instance (and that's REAL data), 2600K, Extreme LLC, x48 multi, -0.055V offset (101% stable, that was my first submission long time ago).
> 
> In order to be stable at 20 runs *Linx* at some point it needs *1.424V* Vcore. That's the maximum PEAK needed Vcore to be stable (and it got it), NOT the average.
> 
> In order to be stable at 12 hours *Prime* at some point it needs *1.4V* Vcore. Again, that's the maximum PEAK needed Vcore to be stable (and it got it), NOT the average.
> 
> In *real world apps* (any game you want, browsing, video encoding/decoding etc) the maximum Vcore it will ever get it's ONLY *1.352V* and again that's the maximum PEAK needed Vcore to be stable (and again it got it without changing anything else), NOT the average.
> 
> So there you go, we have an 2600K at extreme LLC, running x48 all day long with -0.055V offset and is stable with ANY app you throw at it.
> 
> Do the same with fixed Vcore and you WILL have to set Vcore to get 1.424V as an absolute MINIMUM value otherwise for instance it won't be stable at Linx and so forth...do this using fixed Vcore and you will always run at 1.424V or HIGHER (=fixed Vcore is almost always - depending on the LLC setting - higher at idle than at load) at any app you run no matter what it is (or you won't be stable at the most demanding ones).
> 
> So the basic logic of the offset Vcore is, set it once, run the most demanding apps you can run, do your stability tests and then just forget it. Your cpu will operate at optimal Vcore according to the circumstances. Most people don't seem to understand that the main advantage of the offset method is when running FULL LOAD, not idle (which doesn't "harm" your cpu anyway unless you have insane high Vcore anyway.)
> 
> My 2 cents and always in my humble opinion/experience.


Kudos and +1 your rep. I too take advantage of the power saving feature built in to the SB. My proc will bench at 5.0 and stabilize at 4.8 but I run 4.6 with max pwr saving mode enabled to be max memory 14 hrs Prime stable. I posted up my max pwr saving template here and got little response probably because peeps are shooting for a higher overall clock but the performance hit for 4.6 to 4.8 is negligible and saving power hence wear an tear is king. There is nothing I can't do and do well at 4.6 max pwr save rules in my book.


----------



## leoxtxt

i7 2700K @ 4.50GHz @ 1.236v
Batch: L151B488
Ram: G.Skill 2 x 4GB 1.25v 1600Mhz
MB: G1.Sniper 3 F6a

Looks like a nice chip, i hope i will be able to do 5Ghz with less than 1.40v.


----------



## RazorCaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> that's eactly what im talking about!!! same happened to me, mine started to post around the 1.47 mark and kept on bsoding until I got to 1.55v. Reducing the temps just by taking PLL votlage down and having the same stability = win.


Good Day sir.. does lowering PLL Voltage to 1.55 or 1.6 helps lowering the temps on your processor?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> that's eactly what im talking about!!! same happened to me, mine started to post around the 1.47 mark and kept on bsoding until I got to 1.55v. Reducing the temps just by taking PLL votlage down and having the same stability = win.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Day sir.. does lowering PLL Voltage to 1.55 or 1.6 helps lowering the temps on your processor?
Click to expand...

As far as I remember it did so for mine.

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 410 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*












Apologies for the late update, been very busy with my new job and finally finished University last week














I will try my very best to update at least once a week.









Also those wondering why they haven't been accepted is probably because they didn't follow all the rules, please make sure you thoroughly read them first before submitting screenshots.









*EDIT:*

900+ pages


----------



## RazorCaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> Example of the 1344 FFT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set memory to use 90% of whatever amount you have.
> It's not a 100% for certain way to check stability, but it is a fast way to see if you are far from stable.
> I can pass both FFTs but fail Prime95 1 hour into a regular blend just being 1 notch lower on my vcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> selct custom blend
> Number of torure threads to run = 4
> Min FTT size = 1344
> Max FFT size 1344
> Memory to use = 7000
> TIme to run each FFT = 1 minute
> 
> Do the same for the 1792 and just change both FFT sizes and run each test for 15/20mins each. If you can pass both for that time it 'should' pass a 12hour custom blend test with all your available memory.


I do have 4 sticks of 4GB memory installed on my rig.. that is 16Gb total.. how do I run custom blend test? Sorry im not that familiar with Prime 95


----------



## pc-illiterate

16gb x .90 (being 90%) = 14400 MB

hurray for helping!!

math is fun!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Apologies for the late update, been very busy with my new job and finally finished University last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try my very best to update at least once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also those wondering why they haven't been accepted is probably because they didn't follow all the rules, please make sure you thoroughly read them first before submitting screenshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 900+ pages


Congrats on the new job/finishing University!

[edit]
oh, and thanks for the add.


----------



## shremi

Ok guys again with a small question









I am shooting for a 4.8 clock and so far i can run Prime95 with a custom blend with 90% of free ram and tested on ffts 1344 & 1792. In here my voltage stays perfectly @ 1.392 I am starting now my 12 hour blend test just to see if its stable.

But when i try to run intel burn test or Linx my voltage goes like crazy all the way down and ending in a BSOD .

I am using LLC 5 out of 10 with and my vcore is manual ..

Can anyone enlighten me why is this happening ?????

Thanks


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Ok guys again with a small question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am shooting for a 4.8 clock and so far i can run Prime95 with a custom blend with 90% of free ram and tested on ffts 1344 & 1792. In here my voltage stays perfectly @ 1.392 I am starting now my 12 hour blend test just to see if its stable.
> But when i try to run intel burn test or Linx my voltage goes like crazy all the way down and ending in a BSOD .
> I am using LLC 5 out of 10 with and my vcore is manual ..
> Can anyone enlighten me why is this happening ?????
> Thanks


I don't have experience with your board, but your LLC 5 is probably like mine in that full load voltage is higher than what you set in bios. In this situation, manual volts behaves similarly to offset volts. If this is the case, setting LLC 4 will correct it.

It is not advised to use the highest LLC unless using exotic cooling.


----------



## RazorCaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 16gb x .90 (being 90%) = 14400 MB
> hurray for helping!!
> math is fun!


so what figures should I put on custom blend?


----------



## qiqi1021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> so what figures should I put on custom blend?


Leave all the settings as is, just change "Number of torture threads to run" to 8 (assuming you have HT enabled on your 2600K) and "Memory to use (in MB)" to 14746.

16 x 1024 x 0.90 = 14745.6MB.


----------



## qiqi1021

Oops double post. Please delete.


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm, i got a wierd issue with prime. I went for a quick 2 hour custom blend with 10 mins per FTT and then I tried to run the 1344, 2688 and 1792 FTT but only the 1792 FTT staryed. When I set it up like in the screenshots it basically runs on 100% CPU but with really low temps and the RAM used hangs on ~4 MB. Also, the threads in prime get stuck on "starting.." and it never goes any further.. Whats the deal here lol.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm, i got a wierd issue with prime. I went for a quick 2 hour custom blend with 10 mins per FTT and then I tried to run the 1344, 2688 and 1792 FTT but only the 1792 FTT staryed. When I set it up like in the screenshots it basically runs on 100% CPU but with really low temps and the RAM used hangs on ~4 MB. Also, the threads in prime get stuck on "starting.." and it never goes any further.. Whats the deal here lol.


I had the same problem ... Try using Prime95 v26.6 thats what solved this issue for me


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> I don't have experience with your board, but your LLC 5 is probably like mine in that full load voltage is higher than what you set in bios. In this situation, manual volts behaves similarly to offset volts. If this is the case, setting LLC 4 will correct it.
> It is not advised to use the highest LLC unless using exotic cooling.


Mmmmm i really dont think this is the issue here BC on bios i have the Vcore set to 1.395 so i know that is the best LLC line for my motherboard and under full load it goes to 1.392 sometimes goes a bit down to 1.380 but for a few seconds.

Anyone got any insight of why this is happening ???


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm, i got a wierd issue with prime. I went for a quick 2 hour custom blend with 10 mins per FTT and then I tried to run the 1344, 2688 and 1792 FTT but only the 1792 FTT staryed. When I set it up like in the screenshots it basically runs on 100% CPU but with really low temps and the RAM used hangs on ~4 MB. Also, the threads in prime get stuck on "starting.." and it never goes any further.. Whats the deal here lol.


That's just a bug that is also in 26.6. It happens when you're currently running a stress test and try starting another on top of it. Prime95 gets stuck trying to kill the previous test threads and thus fails to free up the ram they were using, so you're left with *double* the ram in use with windows going berserk with the pagefile.

It clears up when you again start another stress test. No big deal.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Mmmmm i really dont think this is the issue here BC on bios i have the Vcore set to 1.395 so i know that is the best LLC line for my motherboard and under full load it goes to 1.392 sometimes goes a bit down to 1.380 but for a few seconds.
> Anyone got any insight of why this is happening ???


EDIT: Sorry, just saw you are LLC5 of 10... so I just did a quick test and I got the same results as you if I enabled c3/c6. So disable them or set to auto (if they are already on auto, switch to disabled and please let me know that they were on auto)


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> That's just a bug that is also in 26.6. It happens when you're currently running a stress test and try starting another on top of it. Prime95 gets stuck trying to kill the previous test threads and thus fails to free up the ram they were using, so you're left with *double* the ram in use with windows going berserk with the pagefile.
> It clears up when you again start another stress test. No big deal.


I wasn't running another test at that time. I quit the other test before starting this one








I was using the newest prime 95 x64 from ExtremeOverclocking.com. Dunno the version number.

I'll give it a shot again this evening. I want a spot in the club even though i find 12 hours of testing totally useless








Until now this OC has stood up against everything i threw at it so if it passes those harsh FTT's for 30-60 minutes each it should be fine for 12 hours with 10 minutes per FTT.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I wasn't running another test at that time. I quit the other test before starting this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was using the newest prime 95 x64 from ExtremeOverclocking.com. Dunno the version number.
> I'll give it a shot again this evening. I want a spot in the club even though i find 12 hours of testing totally useless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until now this OC has stood up against everything i threw at it so if it passes those harsh FTT's for 30-60 minutes each it should be fine for 12 hours with 10 minutes per FTT.


Then it can occur even if you stop the previous test manually first. Sorry, didn't know that...


----------



## qiqi1021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I was using the newest prime 95 x64 from ExtremeOverclocking.com. Dunno the version number.


Just checked that out and it's 25.11 which is more than 2 years old.









The latest from the P95 website is 27.7. Grab it here: ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v277.win64.zip


----------



## Imprezzion

Aah, there's the problem..








Since ExtremeOverclocking.com is the first google result for ''prime 95 64'' I always assumed it was pretty well updated :$


----------



## RXCO




----------



## qiqi1021

^ Welcome to OCN! That's the lowest volts for 4.3 I've ever seen, I'd say you have a golden chip!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Aah, there's the problem..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since ExtremeOverclocking.com is the first google result for ''prime 95 64'' I always assumed it was pretty well updated :$


It's a bit random yes. Official P95 website is http://www.mersenne.org/.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RXCO*


nope. need newer prime. version 25.11 is too old. no avx instructions
use 26.6 or higher. and 27.4 is the oldest where i see avx instructions


----------



## Imprezzion

Wierd problem here...

It seems that prime95 27.7 works fine with the 1344 and 2688 FFT's but...

When I use LinX or pretty much any other stresstest my LLC makes my voltage drop from 1.440v idle to 1.416v load.
When I stress 30 minutes of pure 1344 with AVX the voltage does the opposite???
It actually drops to 1.424v for a second or 10 and then goes up to 1.448v...
Temps stay really low as well just like the load aint real high. It's barely touching 90w power consumption in core temp and the temps just nudge the 60c while full-on stress is usually high 60's to low 70's..

Whats going on?


----------



## IJAHman

Right now I've got a stable OC at 4.5ghz on my 2600K.
I'm planning to add another 8gb of ram to make my system at 16gb.
Is it gonna affect my stable Overclock?. If ever, what settings do I need to change/tweak? thanks in advance


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Change your c3/c6 to enabled to stop the spike to 1.3v. Afterwards, I'd check stability using 1 thread of prime for 20 mins just to be safe.
> EDIT: If you crash with 1 thread of prime, put your PLL back to 1.8v to clear it up.


Thanks for the idea. I finally got around to enabling C1, C3, and C6 instead of leaving them on auto. I had assumed auto was on, but you pointed out in a later post that auto=off if an overclock is applied. This seems to have worked. Vcore seems to only spike to around 1.2125 or so during small blips of 100% utilization. Vcore runs very low at idle, somewhere in the .8 range. I ran 8 threads of P95 for about 45 minutes or so with no problem and I haven't crashed in over a day with basic web browsing. I need to check with some gaming or something, but everything seems good so far.







+rep


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Right now I've got a stable OC at 4.5ghz on my 2600K.
> I'm planning to add another 8gb of ram to make my system at 16gb.
> Is it gonna affect my stable Overclock?. If ever, what settings do I need to change/tweak? thanks in advance


Not sure about the AsRock board but on the Asus boards (should be similar) I had to increase my VCCIO (VTT) from default to 1.1 and increased my Vdimm from default 1.5 to 1.65 for rated timings and speed (1866). I should also note my kits don't default to 1t command rate either however that's how I run them. The settings used allowed me to pass two instances of HCI Design Memtest beyond 200% coverage without errors which I considered stable memory. Beyond that prime passed as well.
It all boils down to how good the IMC is on your proc and the compatibility of your kits with the system. Furthermore be sure all 4 sticks are identical for best results. GL


----------



## Caz

What would you guys recommend for trying to get to 5GHz stable OC @ <75C? I am either going to get a new board or a new cooling system.

Either thinking Asus z77 Gene or Corsair H100.


----------



## Shifthappens

Hi long time over clocking first time posting. I have over clocking since the good ole AMD 3000+ days and I am using the same fan I used on my AMD unit its a Zalman Copper core fan adjustable unit it worked really good on my AMD and i was amazed at how good it is working on my Intel. I currently have a i7 2700k HT enabled overclocked at 4.6 @ 1.288v I do not have a prime95 test as I just don't have the time to run it on this computer this is a trans coding computer and has been running for 17 days at 95 - 100% cpu the temps run around 55 to 65 depending on how the wind blows but I have the side panel off and I run a fun by it to keep the air moving and its by my window. Like I said sorry again for not having a prime95 test but I will have a live link what my system is doing right now it runs like this 24/7. Thanks and if one day I decide to take this to 5.0 I will post again but atm I cannot afford any down time as time is money.

Thanks Mike

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2391008



The link below is the live link to my system as its running live.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/mikevsgaming


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> What would you guys recommend for trying to get to 5GHz stable OC @ <75C? I am either going to get a new board or a new cooling system.
> Either thinking Asus z77 Gene or Corsair H100.


Bump


----------



## FlighterPilot

*4.8Ghz @ 3.2V1.32V*


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> What would you guys recommend for trying to get to 5GHz stable OC @ <75C? I am either going to get a new board or a new cooling system.
> Either thinking Asus z77 Gene or Corsair H100.
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
Click to expand...

5ghz at what voltage? I'm at [email protected] 1.45-1.48v (offset +0.215) under a [email protected] and 65-76F ambient.
I doubt a motherboard upgrade/change will make a difference.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 5ghz at what voltage? I'm at [email protected] 1.45-1.48v (offset +0.215) under a [email protected] and 65-76F ambient.
> I doubt a motherboard upgrade/change will make a difference.


I don't know, his board is pretty weak, 4+2 power phase, and probably unstable LLC to boot. A good mobo, like the gene z77 may surprise him.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlighterPilot*
> 
> *4.8Ghz @ 3.2V*


You'll have to redo this with a newer version of P95. 25.11 is too old. Read the OP for the version you should be using.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 5ghz at what voltage? I'm at [email protected] 1.45-1.48v (offset +0.215) under a [email protected] and 65-76F ambient.
> I doubt a motherboard upgrade/change will make a difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I don't know, his board is pretty weak, 4+2 power phase, and probably unstable LLC to boot. A good mobo, like the gene z77 may surprise him.


Exactly. I think with a $200 board instead of a $100 one, I could do some serious damage. I think even just with my CM 212+ I could probably stretch to a stable 4.7 at 80C. My cooling for my system is unreal-ly perfect. Just my Mobo is crap and chip is a hot one.

Any preferences. I really don't know of a really great z77 board for OCing. I haven't been looking around ever since I built mine. Was thinking Gene z77, but no clue. Maybe ROG when it comes out?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I don't know, his board is pretty weak, 4+2 power phase, and probably unstable LLC to boot. A good mobo, like the gene z77 may surprise him.


In terms of temperatures(which is what he's looking for), not a huge difference. If the chip needs 1.5v to do 5ghz, the cheap needs 1.5v for 5ghz, a H100 isn't going to keep it under 75c at typical room temperatures.
Of course a better board would get you there, but in response to the question posed (5ghz under 75c), a board on its own wouldn't help much.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Exactly. I think with a $200 board instead of a $100 one, I could do some serious damage. I think even just with my CM 212+ I could probably stretch to a stable 4.7 at 80C. My cooling for my system is unreal-ly perfect. Just my Mobo is crap and chip is a hot one.
> Any preferences. I really don't know of a really great z77 board for OCing. I haven't been looking around ever since I built mine. Was thinking Gene z77, but no clue. Maybe ROG when it comes out?


i went from a 212+ to an h100. i dropped ~8* with a 7-10 degree rise in ambients.
yes i am aware i probably had a not-so-good seat on the 212+


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> In terms of temperatures(which is what he's looking for), not a huge difference. If the chip needs 1.5v to do 5ghz, the cheap needs 1.5v for 5ghz, a H100 isn't going to keep it under 75c at typical room temperatures.
> Of course a better board would get you there, but in response to the question posed (5ghz under 75c), a board on its own wouldn't help much.


Gotcha. That is great info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i went from a 212+ to an h100. i dropped ~8* with a 7-10 degree rise in ambients.
> yes i am aware i probably had a not-so-good seat on the 212+


Thanks for that...interesting. I will remember that for sure.

I think I will first upgrade boards, then upgrade cooling. I would like to go the WC route because I realize that air is very limited in what it can achieve.

Another thing I might think about is not doing all of this upgrading. This rig was meant to be a budget build...now I want more out of it. Might be wiser just to not upgrade anything. The only other thing I am thinking about is that maybe I might take off the fan on my GTX 480 and do a custom WC loop to it also....makes sense. And just keep the crappy Pro3 board and stay at 4.5GHz with better thermals.


----------



## leoxtxt

Any particular reason why P95 26.6 is still being used for this and other stability clubs over the 27.7 version with AVX ?.


----------



## Imprezzion

Jippie! New BIOS with improved stability & RAM compatability out for ma board. Gunna try it right away. Have to update my SSD's FW anyway so..


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Any particular reason why P95 26.6 is still being used for this and other stability clubs over the 27.7 version with AVX ?.


Updated OP, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## leoxtxt

I think i found the sweet spot for my 2700K, is it safe for 24/7 usage 4.70Ghz (Vcore 1.30v / CPU PLL 1.60v) ?.

I guess now that i know my fixed vcore for 4.70Ghz i can move to offset oc right ?.

*1792FFT AVX*



*1344FFT AVX*


----------



## OverClocker55

I have my i5 2500k OC'ed to 4ghz and it idles @ 46c. its running on the H60. is this to hot? Maybe time to apply some new paste?


----------



## RazorCaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I have my i5 2500k OC'ed to 4ghz and it idles @ 46c. its running on the H60. is this to hot? Maybe time to apply some new paste?


did you turn intel speedstep off? idling at 46C is a bit hot.....


----------



## Imprezzion

@leoxtxt
That voltage is quite low even for 4.7! Appears plenty stable. I'd advice a 2-5 hour run of custom blend just to be sure. You could even push for 4.8-5Ghz with a bit more vcore. That cooler should hold it's own till at least 1.4v.

@OverClocker55,
Even without speedstep 46c idle is much too high. My 2600k at 1.424v doesnt even hit 40c on air idle without speedstep. I'd check pumpspeed and mount if i was you.

I got a new BIOS for my P8Z77-V and it had a bad impact on my LLC ;(. With a offset of +0,090 on the previous BIOS I had 1.432v idle, 1.408v light load and 1.416v full load. This BIOS on the same LLC level and offset gives 1.440v idle, 1.448v light load and a shakey 1.416v to 1.424v full load.

I tuned it down to +0,080 which gives 1.432v idle, 1.424 to 1.440v shakey light load and 1.416v heavy load but it doesn't seem as stable as it was with the older BIOS. Especially under light load the voltage is quite wobbly.

System under full load does appear more stable, it managed to run 4.9Ghz at 1.432v load quite a lot longer in Prime then with the older BIOS and the RAM is a lot more stable..

I got myself some of those legendary Samsung 30nm's to play with with some Arctic RC RAM coolers tho. When they come in I am curious what my IMC can do hehe. I'm hoping for 2133+ on 9-9-9-24 or 9-10-9-27 haha.


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok well here is the cpuz link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2393890
I'm going to reapply thermal paste and re seat the cooler. + my volts are on auto and @ 1.304. whats the best volts to have it at for 4ghz?

Edit: idles may be high but the cpu never goes above 62c folding or gaming.


----------



## Imprezzion

I find 62c rather hot for a H60 at just 1.304v load. Should be more like, 50c.

But ehm, for only 4Ghz I think you can even get away with undervolting the CPU to a voltage as low as 1.15v.
Just start at a offset of -0,005 and work your way down as far as you can maintain it's stability.
Or, just crank the max turbo multi up to 45, enable EIST & Turbo mode, use Offset voltage of -0,005 and up all the Current and Power limits to 250W/A and test if it's stable. If it aint, switch to +0,005 and work up till it either hits 75c or is stable.
You'll enjoy your CPU a lot more that way








With that 1.304v there's people running 4.7 on that. Average at that voltage would be about 4.4-4.5Ghz.


----------



## RXCO

Here is my new results with a bit of voltage tweaking and an updated prime 95. Let me know what you think.


----------



## nycste

1. Heard there might be bios update for my board will have to check into that later

2. I upped my pll from 1.709 to one step higher and my vcore one notch higher but cpuz still says [email protected] either way I seem to be having no issues folding and gaming because last month out of the blue I have been crashing randomly.


----------



## soul801

Just finished my 4.8 overclock.

Untitled.jpg 793k .jpg file


*MUNAIM1 EDIT:*



Please use the Image attachment tool which is located to the left of the paperclip icon just above the reply box. Thanks


----------



## PeteJM

So, not a part of this club, YET







. Hoping to be as I am very disappointed with my FX8150, and overall the processor is great for daily usage and the motherboard I am using is great as well, but I just feel like I am missing something. Sort of that feeling when you get a project complete, but you know it could have been more...

I have been looking at multiple boards for a 2500K and 2600K build, but I had originally wanted to go with a 6 Core/12 Thread and quickly realized I did not need that kind of power for my "Pretty" build to power the applications I am using (games).

3 Boards on my List:

ASUS Sabertooth Z77

Maximus V Gene (Micro ATX, and would look hillarious in my M8 Magnum but has everything I need and no fluff)

ASUS P8Z77 WS (Dual 3.0 x16 capable)

The P8Z77 WS is on the top of the list for PCI-E 3.0 X16 SLi/CrossfireX. Anyone have anything to recommend I look at?


----------



## soul801

Sorry here it is lol


----------



## PeteJM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul801*
> 
> Sorry here it is lol


Congrats on the stable 4.8 OC.


----------



## soul801

My BIOS settings


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteJM*
> 
> So, not a part of this club, YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hoping to be as I am very disappointed with my FX8150, and overall the processor is great for daily usage and the motherboard I am using is great as well, but I just feel like I am missing something. Sort of that feeling when you get a project complete, but you know it could have been more...
> I have been looking at multiple boards for a 2500K and 2600K build, but I had originally wanted to go with a 6 Core/12 Thread and quickly realized I did not need that kind of power for my "Pretty" build to power the applications I am using (games).
> 3 Boards on my List:
> ASUS Sabertooth Z77
> Maximus V Gene (Micro ATX, and would look hillarious in my M8 Magnum but has everything I need and no fluff)
> ASUS P8Z77 WS (Dual 3.0 x16 capable)
> The P8Z77 WS is on the top of the list for PCI-E 3.0 X16 SLi/CrossfireX. Anyone have anything to recommend I look at?


anyone can confirm only ivy bridge supports pci 3 ? i remember reading it but i dont remember how long ago that was


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> anyone can confirm only ivy bridge supports pci 3 ? i remember reading it but i dont remember how long ago that was


Yes, only Ivy Bridge supports PCIe 3.0. SB does not.


----------



## RangerBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Are you using over 90% of your memory during that prime run?


I did - sorry, forgot to have Task Manager showing when running it the last time. However, rather than have everyone take my word on it - I ran it again today while I was at work - this time with Task Manager showing 90% memory utilization


----------



## Prpntblr95

How often does this thread get updated?

Posted a few months back, here it is again

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359981


----------



## DaJinx

^You need to post a screenshot while under load with everything displayed. The original post of this thread explains everything.


----------



## Bloitz

Dancing around stability (I'm sooooo close and I refuse to up the Vcore ^^ ) with 5.0 Ghz @ 1.464 .

Hoping to join by the end of the weekend.
Did some folding to check PPD @ 5.0 Ghz: 51 k ppd . Lucky WU I'll admit that but a pretty crazy number nonetheless.

EDIT:
Just finished 1hr custom blend (6GB ram, 2 min for each FFT, I'm still tweaking voltages so CBA to do longer runs hence the shorter time) after 20 mins of 1344 and 1792 each. Looking good so far. Going to see if I can drop PLL some more. Not going to bother with dropping VccIO more because I'll probably have to up it again when I overclock my ram to 1866.
After that I'm going to see what I can get using the Bclk and ultimately a long Blend run with sprinkles on top so Munaim's happy









BTW: Anyone got an idea if we can run Prime95 with flags or scripts? Getting kind of tired typing in the same custom settings all the time.

EDIT2:
Bloody hell, prime95 27.7 with the AVX instruction set ups my Vcore to 1.488 instead of the 1.464 .... Not liking it at all


----------



## PeteJM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yes, only Ivy Bridge supports PCIe 3.0. SB does not.


Wrong, SBE is able to use PCIe 3.0 as native, but SB is not.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5264/sandy-bridge-e-x79-pcie-30-it-works

However, with newer drivers nVidia did not support PCI-E 3.0 on their 6xx cards. The ATI/AMD 7 Ser cards do support it however.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteJM*
> 
> Wrong, SBE is able to use PCIe 3.0 as native, but SB is not.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5264/sandy-bridge-e-x79-pcie-30-it-works


Gotcha, the guy that asked was debating a CPU for 1155 platform.


----------



## shremi

Well i guess my first submision to the club was wrong bc i used prime 25.5

Here is my second one with prime 27.7 which btw can get things really hot











Do you think i can push it a little more to try for 5.0 ???? Or should i go to water and then try it out???


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Do you think i can push it a little more to try for 5.0 ???? Or should i go to water and then try it out???


you're already pushing... i wouldn't go any further


----------



## Kman3107

So I had a stable oc but wanted to mess with it a bit more cause I started getting a couple freezes and some bsods (124). Now I have done just about everything as I did last time except PLL, Vicco are at auto, I have 8gb more ram and for some reason I need more vcore then I needed with only 8gb ram that was oc'd.

So with multiplier set at 47, PLL Auto, Vccio Auto, DRAM 1.500v (Stock), Vcore 1.405, LLC Ultra High, Internal PLL Overvoltage Disabled, CPU Current Capability 140%, PCH Voltage Auto, CPU Spread Spectrum Enabled and RAM timings as stock. I fail 1792 FFT's on Prime95 26.6 which I didnt do just 1 month ago or maybe even less.

Only thing I've done different is adding ram so now I'm using 2 sticks at 8GB running at stock. There are also some software changes like programs, games, I think maybe I also installed some new graphic drivers.

I'll be checking and checking and coming back here and update if anyhting changes but if anyone know why I suddenly need more vcore or have any idea what it would be then please jump in.

Btw the bsods I keep getting now when I don't get "worker stoped" is 101 and also I "fixed" it, it was the god damn vccio. (forgot that I had even touched it)

I gotta stop these overnight tunings..

Man things are just all wrong, put everything to "Starter" positions (for oc 47) and raised the vcore to 1.405v and Vccio too 1.0500v and did 30 min of 1344 and 1 hour and 30 min (fell asleep) 1792. Then I wanted to see how far I could get my PLL down and guess what! Now it's not even close to stable. I get the damn 101 bsod no matter where the vcore, pll or vccio are. ******* amazing how that can just happen. So now I'm back down and trying to get a 46 stable.

Now I ran 1344, 1792 and 2688 FFT's for just over 20min each on manual vcore and then suddenly when using offset (same exact vcore) I failed 2688 after just a couple min with a pc freeze. I then just restarted computer and tried again without changing anything and passed 20 min again so I decided to start costum blend with 93% ram used and failed prettty early in like under 1 hour, again it was a computer freeze and not a bsod or worker failed. Any idea what I should do next? I'm at a loss.


----------



## Kman3107

I ran prime with 1344, 1792 and 2688 FFT's and passed. Then ran 2688 and failed (with no changes made except for vcore from manual to offset). Then I ran 2688 again and passed. Then I ran custom blend with 93% ram used and failed in under an hour. Now I have run prime with custom blend 94% ram for 9 hours and I still havent changed any settings.. Does that indicate instability or just prime inconsistency?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> I ran prime with 1344, 1792 and 2688 FFT's and passed. Then ran 2688 and failed (with no changes made except for vcore from manual to offset). Then I ran 2688 again and passed. Then I ran custom blend with 93% ram used and failed in under an hour. Now I have run prime with custom blend 94% ram for 9 hours and I still havent changed any settings.. Does that indicate instability or just prime inconsistency?


Software inconsistency is impossible unless it makes use of random numbers, which prime does not.

You are unstable.


----------



## Kman3107

Using TMonitor while running prime I see that all cores for about 0.2 sec every 4 sec fall from my oc down to 1.6ghz which should only happen when computer is either overheating which it isnt, or if it's idle. And sometimes not very often it falls for about 1 sec. Anyone got an idea why this happens?


----------



## Imprezzion

Core current and Core power limits?


----------



## Kman3107

Excuse my ignorance but I don't understand the question. I don't see any core current or core power in os and I can't remember if I've ever seen it in bios either.


----------



## Imprezzion

They are in the BIOS. Usually under CPU settings or something related to CPU power settings.

Let me see where they are on my own ASUS. Can't ever be far off from yours.

Under the DIGI+ power control make sure the CPU Current Capability is 140%.
And under the Ai tweaker / CPU Power Management make sure the Long Duration Power Limit is ~250. Same applies to the Primary Plane Current Limit.


----------



## Bloitz

Anyone got an idea on how to make offset voltage more predictable?
Explanation of my nuisance:
Offset voltage of +0.65 with LLC Ultra High:

On prime95 26.6 (no AVX) I got it pretty much stable @ 1.464 V
Then I started using Prime95 27.7 (with AVX) and the Vcore jumps to 1.480 - 1.496 but usually stays at 1.488
And for folding it ran @ 1.456 V (and unstable)

So after trying various combinations of LLC and offset to no avail I settled on LLC Ultra High and +0.7 so now it's folding stable with Vcore usually @ 1.464 - 1.472 but Prime95 27.7 is obviously higher now.

Any suggestions? Or is this just the nature of offset voltage?
I was hoping offset would just jump to a certain Vcore based on the default VID and stay there regardless of application/instruction set used ...

EDIT:
I have Turbo "disabled" ( meaning, it drops to 1.6 GHz when Idle and always runs @ 5 GHz under load, nothing in between) so I don't know if that has something to with it.


----------



## Imprezzion

I have it enabled and I got the same symptoms. Using the ''Medium'' LLC option has made it more stable here but it required me to use a +0.080 offset for 1.416v. Try a lower LLC setting. Might help ya know..

Only shame now is that with that high of a offset my 1.6Ghz voltage is also all the way up to 1.08v







Now it consumes abt ~11w idle in stead of the 8w it does on 0.9







)


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> They are in the BIOS. Usually under CPU settings or something related to CPU power settings.
> Let me see where they are on my own ASUS. Can't ever be far off from yours.
> Under the DIGI+ power control make sure the CPU Current Capability is 140%.
> And under the Ai tweaker / CPU Power Management make sure the Long Duration Power Limit is ~250. Same applies to the Primary Plane Current Limit.


Those settings are set at those values.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> Anyone got an idea on how to make offset voltage more predictable?
> Explanation of my nuisance:
> Offset voltage of +0.65 with LLC Ultra High:
> On prime95 26.6 (no AVX) I got it pretty much stable @ 1.464 V
> Then I started using Prime95 27.7 (with AVX) and the Vcore jumps to 1.480 - 1.496 but usually stays at 1.488
> And for folding it ran @ 1.456 V (and unstable)
> So after trying various combinations of LLC and offset to no avail I settled on LLC Ultra High and +0.7 so now it's folding stable with Vcore usually @ 1.464 - 1.472 but Prime95 27.7 is obviously higher now.
> Any suggestions? Or is this just the nature of offset voltage?
> I was hoping offset would just jump to a certain Vcore based on the default VID and stay there regardless of application/instruction set used ...
> EDIT:
> I have Turbo "disabled" ( meaning, it drops to 1.6 GHz when Idle and always runs @ 5 GHz under load, nothing in between) so I don't know if that has something to with it.


Go with your middle LLC (3/5). The only time anyone should use highest LLC is when doing suicide overclocks with exotic cooling.

I have made posts in the past trying to explain that using 4/5 and 5/5 LLC is basically impossible to get offset overclocks stable because of that fluctuation you're experiencing with different load types. The lower your LLC, the narrower the fluctuation. You'll just have to raise cpu volts in bios to get back to your stable cpuz volts.


----------



## Mackem

So I ran Prim95 and got these results with my 2500K, P8Z68-V/GEN3 and Hyper 212 EVO:

*Idle*
1.3811 VID
1.232 VCore

*Load @ 4.3GHz*
1.3911 VID
1.216 Core

My temps hover around 62-63 degrees. I have LLC set to Auto. Is there anything that can be adjusted/changed, potentially for lower temps/higher overclock?


----------



## Kman3107

So I'm finally stable again (stable enough for me atleest), I'm now at almost at 16 hours of prime custom blend but I'll let it ride a bit longer.
A couple questions I have in the aftermath of my tinkering with oc.

1. Does it matter if I use the computer when running prime?

2. Yes I did reach over 12 hours with prime custom blend but how can I be stable when TMonitor shows me that my hz drop a bit every so often?


Now the first pic happens like every 4 sec (no I didnt check it) and the second and third are kind of random.


----------



## Juggalo23451

you dont want to use the computer at all when you are doing any kind of stress testing


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> you dont want to use the computer at all when you are doing any kind of stress testing


Ok. But then the quesion is: Why?
I mean, there has to be a reason for that and I would think that using the computer while stress testing would make it more probable to fail.
Then if my stress test dont fail wouldnt that mean the computer is extremly stable or atleest just very lucky what I used my computer for didnt effect the test?

And also adding too the pictures of my former post. The hz droped as seen in the pictures even if I used the computer or not.

And last I'm now running at close to 23 hour prime custom blend, going for a second 1792 pass. (third if you count the single ffts I ran just before the blend.)


----------



## Triox

Here's my contribution


----------



## Imprezzion

That aint max RAM usage, not even half lol.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> That aint max RAM usage, not even half lol.


You only need 90% ram for super stable club.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> you dont want to use the computer at all when you are doing any kind of stress testing
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. But then the quesion is: Why?
> I mean, there has to be a reason for that and I would think that using the computer while stress testing would make it more probable to fail.
> Then if my stress test dont fail wouldnt that mean the computer is extremly stable or atleest just very lucky what I used my computer for didnt effect the test?
> 
> And also adding too the pictures of my former post. The hz droped as seen in the pictures even if I used the computer or not.
> 
> And last I'm now running at close to 23 hour prime custom blend, going for a second 1792 pass. (third if you count the single ffts I ran just before the blend.)
Click to expand...

If you have properly setup P95 while it's running it should be next to impossible to do anything else on you PC. The hertz drop may be P95 between test/iterations and is normal.


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> If you have properly setup P95 while it's running it should be next to impossible to do anything else on you PC. The hertz drop may be P95 between test/iterations and is normal.


I thought all I needed to do was to start Prime95>Choose Custom blend>set 90% or more ram to use>Start. Was I wrong? Cause that's what I've done and I can still use the computer for browsing internet, listen to music and watching videos.
This is a picture of my last run. It went for 23 hours and just before that I did 1344, 1792 and 2688 for 20 min each so in 24 hours it went through 1344 and 1792 3 times. Also note that it didnt fail but I stoped it.


Also want to note that the hz drop happens when folding aswell, at the same tempo as when running prime so don't think it was p95 that did it.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> If you have properly setup P95 while it's running it should be next to impossible to do anything else on you PC. The hertz drop may be P95 between test/iterations and is normal.


Prime95 thread priority is set to lowest by default. With no hyperthreading, you experience next to zero slowdown on your system. With HT, roughly a 50% slowdown which is still more than fast enough for everyday mundane tasks. (It'll feel like you're on a laptop.)


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> I thought all I needed to do was to start Prime95>Also want to note that the hz drop happens when folding aswell, at the same tempo as when running prime so don't think it was p95 that did it.


This is normal for SnB/IvB. The frequent but short drops are unavoidable, but you can eliminate all the other drops by disabling EIST. This is the reason many benchmarks improve with EIST disabled, however you may find you're no longer stable where you thought you were.


----------



## Kman3107

So how do I make prime95 go as heavy as it can?


----------



## Tyreman

you using Prime 95 27.7 build from on or about may15/12 ?
under advanced both error checking ticked?


----------



## Kman3107

Ok. When I go for next oc I will use that then.


----------



## Derko1

I am currently at 4.8 with 1.42-1.44 Vcore. I would like to try to get higher into the 5.0 range, should I simply add to the VCore until I am able to get there? I am 18 hours Prime stable at the current clocks. My load temps are in the high 50s. I have a WC set up.


----------



## ocococ

After taking almost a year off from pushing my OC higher, I'm now at 4.8 @ 1.44v. This is a 2600k with no HT for now. I might try 4.8 with HT, but the temps are already pretty high peaking at 79. If I can't get it stable with HT, I'll be dropping it back down to 4.7 as it runs 10deg cooler even with HT, and HT will make my performance better even at lower clock speeds.

Cooler is a H60, Silverstone FT02 case.

Link to pic in case the other one isn't detailed enough: http://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-PVv6b73/0/X3/i-PVv6b73-X3.jpg


----------



## jam3s

Without having to read the guide over, can someone refresh me on how offset works?

I'm currently using auto (0mV) offset -- my motherboard doesn't allow for increasing vcore manually (?) lol anyways, I'm forced to try using offset.

I think the vcore is at 1.225v

So using a +.20mV offset would put me at 1.24v, correct?

Forgive me, ive avoided using offset for a while now, and now I'm forced to use it.

Motherboard is in sig.

Thanks. Also, if someone helped me rather than told me to read the guide that would be great. I just need to develop and understanding of what v offset really is.

Thanks!


----------



## jonashendrickx

Is error checking with prime95 slightly less intensive?

I am already at 1.38v for 4.5ghz...
this is so depressing.

Still raising lol

those asrock pro series suck. I had one. almost killed one. The boards don't like overclocking at all. even 4ghz


----------



## matreciman

Hey guys, first post...always just been a lurker but have an issue that I am curious if anyone else has encountered. I previously had my rig(2700k with H100, p8z68 deluxe, 16gb 1600mhz ram, storm trooper case, 1tb raid0, 4tb raid0) prime95 stable at 4.8 for 13 hours. I then updated the BIOS and added a M4 256gb SSD, and lost my overclock settings. I believe it was around 1.420 vcore. I followed another member here's build and copied his settings but had to up my vcore to make it stable, however it was rock solid and never crashed on me. I input the same settings I had before and I am now up to 1.488 vcore to reach stability. I have tried tinkering with just about everything you can imagine to try to get it stable but nothing works but more vcore. I am getting 101 bsod every time it crashes. Still haven't finished testing for stability but I think it is finally good at 1.488. My temps are also creeping into the 80's.

Reason I post all this is to ask if anyone else has experienced degradation of their chip like I have? Why should I now have to run such ridiculous voltages? Is it because I have been pushing 1.420 for like 6 months?


----------



## pc-illiterate

2x8 gig sticks or 4x4?
Im sure i read with 4 sticks you up the vccio starting at 1.1 and goong up from there as needed. Holhpe im not wrong. Hate to forget what i think i know


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matreciman*
> 
> Hey guys, first post...always just been a lurker but have an issue that I am curious if anyone else has encountered. I previously had my rig(2700k with H100, p8z68 deluxe, 16gb 1600mhz ram, storm trooper case, 1tb raid0, 4tb raid0) prime95 stable at 4.8 for 13 hours. I then updated the BIOS and added a M4 256gb SSD, and lost my overclock settings. I believe it was around 1.420 vcore. I followed another member here's build and copied his settings but had to up my vcore to make it stable, however it was rock solid and never crashed on me. I input the same settings I had before and I am now up to 1.488 vcore to reach stability. I have tried tinkering with just about everything you can imagine to try to get it stable but nothing works but more vcore. I am getting 101 bsod every time it crashes. Still haven't finished testing for stability but I think it is finally good at 1.488. My temps are also creeping into the 80's.
> Reason I post all this is to ask if anyone else has experienced degradation of their chip like I have? Why should I now have to run such ridiculous voltages? Is it because I have been pushing 1.420 for like 6 months?


I believe you just have a setting that is different than before. Would need more info though, like all your before and current settings... And how are you getting your vcore? BIOS or CPUZ? Is that M4 on a SATA 6gb controller where before that controller wasn't getting used?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Is error checking with prime95 slightly less intensive?


yes


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matreciman*
> 
> Hey guys, first post...always just been a lurker but have an issue that I am curious if anyone else has encountered. I previously had my rig(2700k with H100, p8z68 deluxe, 16gb 1600mhz ram, storm trooper case, 1tb raid0, 4tb raid0) prime95 stable at 4.8 for 13 hours. I then updated the BIOS and added a M4 256gb SSD, and lost my overclock settings. I believe it was around 1.420 vcore. I followed another member here's build and copied his settings but had to up my vcore to make it stable, however it was rock solid and never crashed on me. I input the same settings I had before and I am now up to 1.488 vcore to reach stability. I have tried tinkering with just about everything you can imagine to try to get it stable but nothing works but more vcore. I am getting 101 bsod every time it crashes. Still haven't finished testing for stability but I think it is finally good at 1.488. My temps are also creeping into the 80's.
> Reason I post all this is to ask if anyone else has experienced degradation of their chip like I have? Why should I now have to run such ridiculous voltages? Is it because I have been pushing 1.420 for like 6 months?


Do you have any type of LLC ??? maybe you were using a higher value and it helped to raise the voltage on prime and ... what was your Vcore while running prime in CPU-Z????


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm, I tried for a month but I can't fix it.. A little assistance maybe?

I got a proper stable OC of 4.81Ghz @ 1.416v load. It can pass any stresstest I toss at it.

Problem 1: I get random BSODs when shutting down my PC. They appear totally random. Never once had the same BSOD and I got codes I never heard of like a 0x018.

What's causing this if it's even OC related.

Problem 2: Cold boot or Windows reboot results in 20-25 seconds of blank screen with only fans running before it POSTs. When I turn on Fullscreen logo it displays this, but also hangs equally long.

This only happens when overclocked. When I reset CMOS and run with stock settings it's fine.

What's causing this?

If u guys needa know more of my BIOS settings or w/e just ask.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm, I tried for a month but I can't fix it.. A little assistance maybe?
> I got a proper stable OC of 4.81Ghz @ 1.416v load. It can pass any stresstest I toss at it.
> Problem 1: I get random BSODs when shutting down my PC. They appear totally random. Never once had the same BSOD and I got codes I never heard of like a 0x018.
> What's causing this if it's even OC related.
> Problem 2: Cold boot or Windows reboot results in 20-25 seconds of blank screen with only fans running before it POSTs. When I turn on Fullscreen logo it displays this, but also hangs equally long.
> This only happens when overclocked. When I reset CMOS and run with stock settings it's fine.
> What's causing this?
> If u guys needa know more of my BIOS settings or w/e just ask.


it's because you're using BCLK a little... bring it back to 100 and those BSODs will vanish


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 2x8 gig sticks or 4x4?
> Im sure i read with 4 sticks you up the vccio starting at 1.1 and goong up from there as needed. Holhpe im not wrong. Hate to forget what i think i know


I you are using all four dimm slots populated he/she is correct about raising vccio however, Asus recommends not exceeding 1.2vccio so be careful. It's also wise to bump your Vdimm slightly above it rated spec my spec is 1.5 and I run them at 1.65 but that's mainly because I run 1t CR vs default 2t. Keep in mind the memory controller is no longer on the NB it's the IMC on the SB procs. GL


----------



## OverClocker55

Okay my MSI P67-GD65 is derp. Idles around 45c on 4ghz OC with i5 2500k and when I swapped to my ASRock Z77 Pro4m MATX idles around 28c with 4ghz OC.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Okay my MSI P67-GD65 is derp. Idles around 45c on 4ghz OC with i5 2500k and when I swapped to my ASRock Z77 Pro4m MATX idles around 28c with 4ghz OC.


All things being equal meaning CPU LLC Vcore HS TIM and ambient temps with both boards was the same I'd say one HS mount was better than the other and the user is derp not the hardware. If any of those variables were different that would explain it if all was the same then I'd say you were on to something but likely not.


----------



## purejax

Can someone please help me reach 5ghz

I have Asus Z68 V Pro, Intel 2500k Processor, Corsair 8GB Vengeance DDR3 memory 1600MHz, 10-10-10-27 1.5V CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10, Fully water-cooled with 120.3 Radiator

Reached 4.7 but want advice on how to reach 5ghz


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 415 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated
> Anyone willing to help maintain this thread? Please PM me.*


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purejax*
> 
> Can someone please help me reach 5ghz
> 
> I have Asus Z68 V Pro, Intel 2500k Processor, Corsair 8GB Vengeance DDR3 memory 1600MHz, 10-10-10-27 1.5V CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10, Fully water-cooled with 120.3 Radiator
> 
> Reached 4.7 but want advice on how to reach 5ghz


Start here read through that forum your question has been asked and answered dozens of times and the question would be better asked their as it is dedicated to your board specifically vs this thread that's for all SB boards. You will get more responses if you #1 fill out your forum signature, #2 mention what you've tried so far, and list your current settings when you post the same question over there. You will find templates posted there by people with the same setup as you that are good starting points to test for stability once stable you can come back here to post up your evidence and join the club. GL and see ya over there


----------



## otoc

Seems like Prime can overwealm my dual 120 rad on a few tests. That was a surprise. Day to day real use temps are fine.

Here's some of the other screenies you wanted.


----------



## Imprezzion

Wooow i get better temps then that on air with a 2600k..







(83c max on 1.440v)

Must be something not quite right as that block with 240mm of rad space should be plenty for a 2500k at just 1.440v..


----------



## Ellis

Looks like I don't belong in this thread anymore. I've been getting freezes and lockups for a while but I had figured it was either a graphics issue or a software issue, until I ran Prime95 for 3 hours and got a 124 BSOD. Never got a BSOD since initially declaring my CPU as stable, but then again I haven't run Prime95 properly since then either.

I'm going to read through the threads/posts about this problem and follow the steps that people suggest, unless people have figured out better ways to deal with it since then.


----------



## SilverSS/SC

Will be joining this club shortly. Coming back to Intel from my first try with AMD. Going from my 1090t to a 2700K. Going to be using an MSi Z77-GD65 board with it. Got both the cpu and board for $200 brand new, so it was a steal. Going to be putting them in my customized 800D and Custom water loop. Got a new XSPC Raystorm to use with it all. Hoping for a good overclock. Going to have 7x120mm worth of radiator to cool the 2700k and two gtx 480's. I will post pics as soon as it all gets together. Should be this week, just waiting on the cpu to show up.


----------



## jonjryjo

Hopefully the display format of everything that is required is correct







.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm sending my 2600k to a dude with a SS to put it subzero. Got his ''old'' 2500k today as a temp. replacement so I can send my 2600k to him








I'm curioussss!

Passed Windows boot at 58 on air but I think I might've just done it wrong even tho he agrees with me that I did it right


----------



## Italianguy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quick question, sorry if this has been asked before. I'm using offset mode with the following settings:

ASUS z77-V Deluxe board with 3570k
X.M.P. settings for RAM, 1866Mhz

x45 with vcore offfset: 0.015V
LLC: "High" (50%)
CPU Power Phase Control: Optimized
CPU Power Duty Control: T-probe
EIST (Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology): Enabled
C1E: Enabled
C3: Disabled
C6: Disabled

Okay so since I'm using offset mode while my bench is running my vcore fluctuates. With this current run (only 42 minutes into it so far). It'll stay at 1.232V for most of the time, but it will also fluctuate to 1.224v and 1.240v. My question is if this run makes it to 12 hours with no errors. When I report my results do I use the highest vcore seen of 1.240v, or do I use the level it sat at for 95% of the time, the 1.232v?

Thanks.



EDIT: Whoops wrong tab. Meant to post in the ivy bridge thread. lol


----------



## pc-illiterate

munaim has been using what the screenshot says i believe. i may be wrong, just ask my wife.


----------



## Ellis

I'm 24h stable now. Only down side is that I'm at 4 GHz.









No real-world difference though.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, that was a failed experiment.

My 2600k did pass Windows boot logo at 58 multi but it wasn't of any use all the way down till 53...

So, my CPU is average at best below 0.

Running 4.8 on air again..


----------



## Tehee

Heres My Submission. I do have Hyper Threading off because I don't use heavily threaded applications much. I got the 2600K on sale for around the same price as the 2500K around Christmas. So I decided to get the 2600K just because if I ever need hyper threading, I can still use it.









Edit: Dam just realized I forgot to put the Easy Tune 6 in... Crap guess ill fire up Prime 95 again


----------



## Harobi

Count me in guys. This was done with a 27C ambient BTW.


----------



## kevindd992002

Up to now, I still haven't had time to overclock my system but I think I have some to spare now. First question, is it already recommended to update my P8Z68-V/GEN3 board's BIOS to the latest version? I was hearing so many problems with higher BIOS versions before for this board.


----------



## RazorCaT

help... I have Overclocked my i7-2600k to 5.0Ghz using offset mode... Done with SuperPi 32M.. but when I play games.. I get the BSOD...


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> help... I have Overclocked my i7-2600k to 5.0Ghz using offset mode... Done with SuperPi 32M.. but when I play games.. I get the BSOD...


http://www.overclock.net/14466483-post2250.html
my money is on not enough vcore. you need the bsod code...


----------



## jam3s

I'm testing 4.8 at 1.425v

Wish me luck. So far so good!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Up to now, I still haven't had time to overclock my system but I think I have some to spare now. First question, is it already recommended to update my P8Z68-V/GEN3 board's BIOS to the latest version? I was hearing so many problems with higher BIOS versions before for this board.


Bump!


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Evaporative Cooling after 18 hours



Edit: didn't realize there was other needed info:


----------



## pc-illiterate

bong's work so well. wish i had the room and a dust free enviroment for 1

*edit* oops. not a bong. just looked at your pics.
*new edit* oh it is a bong. make up my mind. thats some crazy stuff goin on there. nice creativity and great imagination.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Up to now, I still haven't had time to overclock my system but I think I have some to spare now. First question, is it already recommended to update my P8Z68-V/GEN3 board's BIOS to the latest version? I was hearing so many problems with higher BIOS versions before for this board.


BUMP! Anyone? What happened to this thread, why is it so inactive lately?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Up to now, I still haven't had time to overclock my system but I think I have some to spare now. First question, is it already recommended to update my P8Z68-V/GEN3 board's BIOS to the latest version? I was hearing so many problems with higher BIOS versions before for this board.
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP! Anyone? What happened to this thread, why is it so inactive lately?
Click to expand...

Don't fix what's isn't broke. If you're not having issues don't update it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Don't fix what's isn't broke. If you're not having issues don't update it.


I'm not that type of computer enthusiast. I don't treat "updates" as merely "fixes". I try to keep everything out of my system updated as long as those updates are stable and do increase stability or what not. This is why I'm asking if the latest BIOS for my board has its old issues fixed already or if it is, up to now, recommended to stay away from it.


----------



## magic8ball88

Okay so I did this without reading the rules first, but I didn't intend to make this my entry anyway.

This is what I have after about 8 hours of testing. Should I push to 5.0ghz or call 4.8ghz good?


----------



## iPDrop

Spoiler: Original Post



we're not allowed to use 100% of ram? or did you mean 80% or above? I Dont understand....



Edit: Figured it out..


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> Okay so I did this without reading the rules first, but I didn't intend to make this my entry anyway.
> This is what I have after about 8 hours of testing. Should I push to 5.0ghz or call 4.8ghz good?


what type of cooling do you have? If you could get some better cooling I'd go for 5.0


----------



## iPDrop

Hey, I just started running a blend test, I'm going to do it a full 12 hours and apply, but just to make sure, is this screen shot ok? (with it saying 12 hours of course)


----------



## Czarnodziej

You used outdated version of Prime95.


----------



## iPDrop

Which version is the most up to date? I'm downloading 27.7 atm, and the computer froze after 2 hours of running it last night.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Which version is the most up to date? I'm downloading 27.7 atm, and the computer froze after 2 hours of running it last night.


27.7 needs more vcore to be stable


----------



## magic8ball88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> what type of cooling do you have? If you could get some better cooling I'd go for 5.0


Just got an h100. I have it in push pull with the corsair fans that came with it and the antec tricool ones from my case. How much extra heat would 200mhz add? I wouldn't care if it got to 85 degrees in prime because it will never see that much load other than prime.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> Just got an h100. I have it in push pull with the corsair fans that came with it and the antec tricool ones from my case. How much extra heat would 200mhz add? I wouldn't care if it got to 85 degrees in prime because it will never see that much load other than prime.


depends on your chip how much extra heat it will bring.
i pulled off my pull fans. i had 2 excaliburs pushing and the 2 stock h100 pulling and it cooled 2* better. not worth it for the extra noise.


----------



## iPDrop

Think you're right, you should be able to hit 5ghz with that h100 p/p


----------



## iPDrop

......


----------



## Zachn

Hey guys, I've managed to get my rig stable for 12 hours on 4.5GHz









Vcore - 1.4 (1.384 in CPU-Z idle, 1.368 load)
I/O - 1.07
S/A - 0.95
PLL - 1.82
DRAM - 1.514

I then tested P95 AVX 27.7 Blend test which ran successfully for a full 12 hours! Check out the screenshot:





I do have a question though, I know this thread is not about safe voltages, but I could use a little help.

I've tried stabilizing 4.5 on a lower Vcore, at first I tried 1.37-1.38 which failed pretty much after 10 minutes with a BSOD on P95 AVX 27.7, then I tried 1.39 which lasted about 7 hours before failing again with a BSOD 124 code. Only with 1.4 which droops to 1.37-1.38 under load I am able to get it stable.

I know it's considered safe but still, this voltage seems a little too high for me, lots of people are doing 4.5 with a much lower Vcore, of course I know every CPU has its own limitations and you can't really compare but is there something I'm missing? Maybe my I/O is too low/high? Some people told me that reducing PLL to 1.75 might help find stability on a lower Vcore, others say increasing it might help.

I'm kinda puzzled, my main goal is to achieve stability on 4.5GHz with 1.38 in BIOS which droops to 1.36 under load. I've given up on 4.6 as I require at least 1.43 in the BIOS which droops to 1.4V to achieve this and that's a little too high for me, I wanna play it safe.

I have all power saving features disabled, including Phase Control, Turbo is also disabled, any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## iPDrop

Intel states that as long as you don't run the voltage over 1.52v its life expectancy remains between 7-10 years. The only bad thing about higher volts not-exceeding 1.52v would be a higher temperature.


----------



## Zachn

hey IPdrop, can you please link me to where it says this?

I've read different on Overclock UK: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18227652

Intel state that exceeding 1.38V (Actual, not in BIOS) will definitely limit your chip's lifetime and over 1.45 can and WILL kill your CPU. There are exceptions of course, people have exceeded 1.5V with 5GHz+ overclocks and lived to tell about it, but personally I'd never risk setting such a high voltage just for a few hundred more MHz.


----------



## BabyModR

Going for 4.9 with offset mode, Just BSOD'd 1344's @ 11mins with 1.456 Vcore. Time for a nudge, wish me luck


----------



## iPDrop

Spoiler: Original Post



Here is my submission:

14 Hrs @ 5GHz, 1.47v. Ambient: 15°c



@Zachn I dont have a link I just remember reading that about the Sandy Bridges when they first came out.



Totally ran 14 hours of the wrong test


----------



## QatarMo

my submission,,and really nice work munaim1


----------



## magic8ball88

Okay I'm getting irritated now. I had a great overclock. I had run prime for 8 hours perfectly. I bumped the multiplier up to 50 and BSOD. Bumped the voltage up didn't work (all the way up to 1.485, I don't want to go higher than that) so it looks like my chip can't handle 5.0ghz. Tried for 4.9 and same thing. So I went back to 4.8 (with the same settings I had before, 1.45 volts) and now I can't get it stable. Maybe my memory overclock isn't stable, but prime won't do anything now. I start the test then after a couple seconds it quits.

I reset the bios to factory settings, then put my settings in again and I'm getting the same problems. What should I try? 4.8ghz is working great on the desktop (using it right now) but prime can't start.

BTW my memory is 1600mhz overclocked to 1866mhz. Timings are 10-10-10-24. Voltage is 1.6.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> Okay I'm getting irritated now. I had a great overclock. I had run prime for 8 hours perfectly. I bumped the multiplier up to 50 and BSOD. Bumped the voltage up didn't work (all the way up to 1.485, I don't want to go higher than that) so it looks like my chip can't handle 5.0ghz. Tried for 4.9 and same thing. So I went back to 4.8 (with the same settings I had before, 1.45 volts) and now I can't get it stable. Maybe my memory overclock isn't stable, but prime won't do anything now. I start the test then after a couple seconds it quits.
> I reset the bios to factory settings, then put my settings in again and I'm getting the same problems. What should I try? 4.8ghz is working great on the desktop (using it right now) but prime can't start.
> BTW my memory is 1600mhz overclocked to 1866mhz. Timings are 10-10-10-24. Voltage is 1.6.


I would put your memory back to stock and see if it can prime at 4.8ghz and start from there again.


----------



## magic8ball88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> I would put your memory back to stock and see if it can prime at 4.8ghz and start from there again.


Okay I did that and prime works again. I forgot to mention that windows has been acting weird. Still getting that. The biggest thing is the shutdown times. Normally with my SSD it's like 3 or so seconds. Now it's like a minute.

Okay maybe I should just give up on your guys' standards and be satisfied









I just remembered I did prime when my memory was at stock. I would rather have faster memory than entrance in this club lol. Oh well time to go outside haha. I'll mess with it another day.


----------



## QatarMo

you still can,it took me a week or so to get my system tuned for the stability needed to submit in this club and i only knew how stable my system was ones i decided to join here i found out i am not even close to a 100% stable pc,,ones you do your gonna do what i am doing now fine tuning the system to have that same stability with the lowest voltage possible under the same stress well that's me


----------



## BabyModR

okaay so passed the 1344's and the 1792's with a vcore of 1.464 and a x49 multi. But now Ive lost my 11c ambients. To burn or not to burn. Think Ill wait for tonight and run the 12 hours with the back door open onto my intakes. My max temps were only 72c with the winter air helping out, despite only having a $35 air cooler with one stock fan. Yay winter!


----------



## Zachn

Updating my submission, 4.5GHz 13 hour P95 27.7 stable on Vcore 1.35! Managed to stable this by reducing PLL to 1.65 and couldn't be happier!



Reducing PLL really does help improve stability without the need to increase Vcore, I might try 4.7 this weekend with Vcore set to 1.37 but right now I'm very happy with this


----------



## InitialDriveGTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabyModR*
> 
> okaay so passed the 1344's and the 1792's with a vcore of 1.464 and a x49 multi. But now Ive lost my 11c ambients. To burn or not to burn. Think Ill wait for tonight and run the 12 hours with the back door open onto my intakes. My max temps were only 72c with the winter air helping out, despite only having a $35 air cooler with one stock fan. Yay winter!


Thats cheating (I'm kidding). lol it's summer here


----------



## Zachn

Hey guys, a question about PLL.

I reduced my Vcore to 1.35V under load and set my PLL to 1.65 and achieved great stability, over 13 hours of Prime95 27.7 blend passed successfully.

One thing that I've heard and worries me a little, I read that if you set your PLL too low, your CPU may be rock solid, but your ICH and PCI-E may suffer instability, GPUs may perform different, as well and so will the memory.

Is 1.65V PLL considered *TOO* low or is it acceptable? According to Intel's datasheet the minimum used should be 1.7, I've tried 1.7 but got a BSOD on prime, so I set it to 1.65 and I passed 13 hours without any issues.

How do I verify that my ICH and PCI-E are stable after reducing my PLL?

Thanks


----------



## iPDrop

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU I tested blend for literally 11 HOURS AND 55 MINUTES, then it decides to shut down!!! RANDOMLY SHUT DOWN it wasnt like a bluescreen or anything Lol! I think it was because the temps might have reached tj max









I'm not even exaggerating I was getting ready to stop the test in 5 minutes lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Is the OP still active here?

What do I need to know to start my overclocking all over again?


----------



## She loved E

um, follow one of the guides?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> um, follow one of the guides?


You mean the guides in the OP?


----------



## She loved E

yeah. i used this to get to 4.4: http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html

after that i used the other guides and searched threads here to fine tune and set my final OC with offset instead of manual vcore.


----------



## BabyModR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is the OP still active here?
> What do I need to know to start my overclocking all over again?


Something that helped me out heaps, follow this link and click on the 'click to show FFT tables' link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7280#post_16468217

Basically, if your testing with Prime 95, manually set the length of FFT's to 1344 for 15/20 mins then 1792 for another 15/20mins, then if you want to be really stable, set for 2688's. If you are running a lengthy stability test and finding BSOD's around the 3/5/15 hour mark its generally these specific FFT's that are doing it, so you can save time by testing them out first. Since I found this link, I cleared x46, x47 and x48 multis with 12hours+ stability first try each, after I found the settings that cleared the 1344's, 1792's and 2688's.

Good Luck


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabyModR*
> 
> Something that helped me out heaps, follow this link and click on the 'click to show FFT tables' link:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7280#post_16468217
> Basically, if your testing with Prime 95, manually set the length of FFT's to 1344 for 15/20 mins then 1792 for another 15/20mins, then if you want to be really stable, set for 2688's. If you are running a lengthy stability test and finding BSOD's around the 3/5/15 hour mark its generally these specific FFT's that are doing it, so you can save time by testing them out first. Since I found this link, I cleared x46, x47 and x48 multis with 12hours+ stability first try each, after I found the settings that cleared the 1344's, 1792's and 2688's.
> Good Luck


Thank you very much!


----------



## BabyModR

Woo currently 9 celcius, in my chilly corner of the world, aiming for a low of 3c overnight tonight. Burning in x49 on air, now in progress.


----------



## BabyModR

....fail. Temps were still too scary. Need some watercooling, cmon tax refund!!


----------



## crunkosaur

12hours Prime95 Blend test

CPU 2600k running at 4.8ghz

1.45v w/ 75% LLC

Custom Water w/ EK Supreme HF block


----------



## QatarMo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> 12hours Prime95 Blend test
> CPU 2600k running at 4.8ghz
> 1.45v w/ 75% LLC
> Custom Water w/ EK Supreme HF block


you have to use prime 2.77 cos this has no AVX and its gonna generate more heat


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QatarMo*
> 
> you have to use prime 2.77 cos this has no AVX and its gonna generate more heat


and usually using more vcore to be stable.
also not showing the full time on the first core in the pic........


----------



## munaim1

Anyone willing to help update this thread please contact me via PM. Unfortunately due to the time I have free I am unable to stay on top of things and it would be a great help to me and OCN. last update made on page 914


----------



## djgizmo

I'll send a pm over. I've learned a lot. Figure I can pay it forward.


----------



## silvrr

Anyone interested in joining the folding Team Competition with a 2500K or 3570K?

I am leaving my position in the Cat3 category for Just Be Cause and want to find a replacement. I can say that I learned a ton about overclocking, stability and even a bit about linux in my time with the team. There is a great group of guys on the team that are very knowledgeable. 20/7 folding is a requirement but 24/7 is preferred. PM me with any questions.


----------



## neoroy

Hello Munaim1








I want to share mytest but sadly didnt has same setting with your rules







oh well its just for share







if you dont mind ^_^

While loading :


While stopping :


Note: I accidentaly close Realtemp







so while loading it was not showing true idle temp.... just look at CPUID hwmonitor while loading its true value although CPUID hwmonitor measures a bit higher than Realtemp







or look at the end of test (while stopping) .. that is my idle temp in Realtemp


----------



## techtron

due to further investigation ive read the post, and have started using guides.. will update
Hi,
Ive been experiencing some issues with my computers such as screen locks and bsod error codes 0x00000101 and 0x00000124 . It only started bsoding today out of the blue... but the screen locks have been happening whlist streaming and playing bf3.

I was wondering if anyone can help me get my rig stable at 4.5ghz (im new to this)
The bsods occur when im running a blend test through p95 and happen between 15 to 60minutes of running the tests.... The tempretures seems to be fine at 65~7degrees.

PSU - 520watt Antec
CPU - I5 2500l (Overclocked at 4.5)
GPU - GeForce GTX Nvidia 560ti
MOBO - Z68 Extreme3 Gen3

Thanks in advance


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techtron*
> 
> due to further investigation ive read the post, and have started using guides.. will update
> Hi,
> Ive been experiencing some issues with my computers such as screen locks and bsod error codes 0x00000101 and 0x00000124 . It only started bsoding today out of the blue... but the screen locks have been happening whlist streaming and playing bf3.
> I was wondering if anyone can help me get my rig stable at 4.5ghz (im new to this)
> The bsods occur when im running a blend test through p95 and happen between 15 to 60minutes of running the tests.... The tempretures seems to be fine at 65~7degrees.
> PSU - 520watt Antec
> CPU - I5 2500l (Overclocked at 4.5)
> GPU - GeForce GTX Nvidia 560ti
> MOBO - Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
> Thanks in advance


Can you post your bios settings? Or if you have a USB drive handy, press F12 while on your BIOS screens and it will take a screen shot and save it to the jump drive and you can post them here.

Quick suggestions are to check your RAM settings. The settings should match the markings on the side of the RAM for speed and timings. Also make sure they are running at the right voltage. Should be between 1.5 and 1.65 volts.

After that what is your Vcore? Your going to need to be raising it to get to 4.5 and every chip is different. You should be able to easily stay below 1.4 volts for 4.5

Keep an eye on your CPU temps too as your raising voltage. What cooler are you using?


----------



## techtron

I have a Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo

Hopefully these are the right screenshots, i was unsure so i got what i thought would be relevant.


----------



## silvrr

Everything looks good. Im not good with offset voltage, someone else will have to chime in.


----------



## Imprezzion

Just testing with HT off vs HT on.
So far HT off yielded me a extra 100Mhz above my max HT on clocks.

Mount on my coolers crap this time i guess.. Temps are 5-7c higher then i'd expect comparing to my previous mount... Remount time.

Still, 4.9Ghz HT off isn't all that bad... 1.432v however for this speed is.. average at best








But then, i'm happy my CPU even makes it to 4.8-4.9 on air since i've seen PLENTY that just, brick-wall at 4.5-4.7Ghz.

More to come.. remounting it first before I continue testing.

Was my first time using Prolimatech PK-1 paste. I always used the much more viscose AS5. Must've given it too much or too little paste this time.
I'll see what my spread has to say about it.

EDIT: I know you don't like LinX, neither do i for stability testing, but I do like it for temperature testing as it gets the CPU and so forth easily 10c hotter then Prime95 does.
For final stability I like to run Prime95 for at least 8-10 hours.
For a quick test I set up a overclock, then run the 1344, 1792 and 2688 FFT for 30 minutes each. If it passes that, with 45-60 minutes of LinX, i ramp up the OC a bit or turn down the voltages a step or 2 and try again.

Any lower voltage then this and Prime won't pass the 1792 FFT. If I lower my VCCIO or DRAM or VCCSA it won't pass LinX anymore. PLL? I got no idea, it's on auto = 1.80v. Never noticed ANY temperature difference between 1.80v Auto and 1.50v for example so..


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techtron*
> 
> due to further investigation ive read the post, and have started using guides.. will update
> Hi,
> Ive been experiencing some issues with my computers such as screen locks and bsod error codes 0x00000101 and 0x00000124 . It only started bsoding today out of the blue... but the screen locks have been happening whlist streaming and playing bf3.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me get my rig stable at 4.5ghz (im new to this)
> The bsods occur when im running a blend test through p95 and happen between 15 to 60minutes of running the tests.... The tempretures seems to be fine at 65~7degrees.
> 
> PSU - 520watt Antec
> CPU - I5 2500l (Overclocked at 4.5)
> GPU - GeForce GTX Nvidia 560ti
> MOBO - Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not sure if you tried this guide but looks like, not, several of your settings are off with it's recommendations. Some settings are not needed and others are set to high. I suggest you read and follow carefully and ask your questions there, where you'll likely get better responses by fellow users of your board. Pay particular attention to the CPU & Voltage configuration pages which is where I noticed most your mistakes. Also the way I'm reading it you may need to update your bios because there seems to be changes to it that are not evident in the screen shots you provided. I have not owned an Asrock board but, I've been tempted in recent years, or I'd be of more help.

Understand this thread is a more general vs board specific where peeps share there successful stable overclocked settings after they resolved what was needed to get there.

In any case..

GL


----------



## kevindd992002

Is there a complete overclocking guide for Asus P8Z68-V/GEN3 boards?


----------



## owcraftsman

There is no better guide for your board than the one linked in my sig.

*>>The Official ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 & P8Z68/GEN3 Series Owners Club>>*

At this late date most of the enthusiast that compiled it's contents have moved onward and upward however there wake is an invaluable resource if you own an Asus P67 or Z68 board. Some remain, self included, to answer questions there as subscribers, but for quick answers search is your friend. Nearly every caveat and nuance of these boards has been discussed in the 7000+ post found there. It is an invaluable must have resource if you are an owner of one of these boards. You will find that many users of your specific board have passed through there having posted question and gotten answers. I suggest you read the entire thread if you want to get the most out of your board and ask question after. GL and happy reading.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> There is no better guide for your board than the one linked in my sig.
> *>>The Official ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 & P8Z68/GEN3 Series Owners Club>>*
> At this late date most of the enthusiast that compiled it's contents have moved onward and upward however there wake is an invaluable resource if you own an Asus P67 or Z68 board. Some remain, self included, to answer questions there as subscribers, but for quick answers search is your friend. Nearly every caveat and nuance of these boards has been discussed in the 7000+ post found there. It is an invaluable must have resource if you are an owner of one of these boards. You will find that many users of your specific board have passed through there having posted question and gotten answers. I suggest you read the entire thread if you want to get the most out of your board and ask question after. GL and happy reading.


Thanks. But around late last year, I was asking for help in this thread and it seems that it is a better one compared to the Asus P8Z68 thread? But that is before, what is the recommendation now?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> There is no better guide for your board than the one linked in my sig.
> *>>The Official ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 & P8Z68/GEN3 Series Owners Club>>*
> At this late date most of the enthusiast that compiled it's contents have moved onward and upward however there wake is an invaluable resource if you own an Asus P67 or Z68 board. Some remain, self included, to answer questions there as subscribers, but for quick answers search is your friend. Nearly every caveat and nuance of these boards has been discussed in the 7000+ post found there. It is an invaluable must have resource if you are an owner of one of these boards. You will find that many users of your specific board have passed through there having posted question and gotten answers. I suggest you read the entire thread if you want to get the most out of your board and ask question after. GL and happy reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. But around late last year, I was asking for help in this thread and it seems that it is a better one compared to the Asus P8Z68 thread? But that is before, what is the recommendation now?
Click to expand...

I gave it... READ that thread.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, 4.9Ghz is out of reach of proper voltages with HT enabled. I ran up to 1.456v through my 2600k and it was sort of close to stable, 1 core gave out in Prime95 testing the 1792 FFT.
I'm only testing 1344, 1792 and 2688 for 1 hour each cause they appear to be the toughest on a SB according to people here, and that seems correct.

It did pass the 1 hour 1344 test but 1 core failed after 43 minutes of 1792.

Temps were quite good, just 64-69-71-68.

I can run 4.9Ghz without HT on 1.432v 100% stable but then again... It's a 2600k for a reason..

Here comes the question I was actually gunna ask.

See, I got this 2600k because my rpevious 2500k was a POS overclocker and I managed to get this CPU el-cheapo 2nd hand.
4.8Ghz 1.416v / 4.9Ghz 1.432v 24/7 stable with HT is a pretty good, maybe even very good overclock and a good CPU for 24/7.

I don't use HT at all, my games NEVER use more then 4 threads except for BF3 but that doesn't ''need'' HT at all to run great here.
Other software I use a lot, like FL Studio or AutoCAD suite do use HT but it's soo useless since i've never seen CPU usage go above 20% in CAD and even tho FL Studio frequently hits 80-ish % on all 4 threads it's the soundcard holding me back anyways with that much plug-ins at once.

So, because i'm a rather enthousiast overclocker and i really want a extreme 24/7 air-cooled clock i'm thinking about getting rid of this CPU and getting a 2500k capable of at least 5Ghz 24/7. I've seen quite some of those and even one of my mates has one.
He's got a 2500k under a H100 and that bastard runs 5130Mhz (100.6x51) 24/7 on the thing with 1.456v... It passed 15 hours of Prime blend using 7GB of RAM and even 2.5 hours of LinX / IBT on max RAM...

THAT'S the kinda CPU I wanna have...

P.S. My 2600k also has a proper SAD max multi of just 53 -_-, and I wanna use it for some sub-zero benching with a SS or w/e as well in the future so time to get rid of it?

P.S.S.
I got the oppertunity to get a 5Ghz+ 2500k but it has ran ~5.1 at ~1.50v for quite some time under water.
Temps were fine but could this have degraded / damaged the CPU at all?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I gave it... READ that thread.


As I've said I ALREADY READ that thread and comparing it to this one I think this is better? How can you consider the ASUS P8Z68 owner's thread better?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I gave it... READ that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said I ALREADY READ that thread and comparing it to this one I think this is better? How can you consider the ASUS P8Z68 owner's thread better?
Click to expand...

No need to shout I was only trying to help. You asked, "Is there a complete overclocking guide for Asus P8Z68-V/GEN3 boards?" I answered your question with my opinion. If you feel like you are getting more out of this thread, then good for you. Why ask the question? If you somehow think this thread is a more complete overclocking guide for your specific board that's fine too, we will have to agree to disagree on that. Is there something else you need or don't understand otherwise I see no point to this dialog other than filling this board with unnecessary clutter of which I'm equally guilty of doing by responding to this post, so shame on me but I digress I will go back to offering meaningful dialog to these threads and ignore the useless banter that annoys the hell out of me when I have to read it. This is not facebook or twitter nor a competition to see who has the most post per day. I guess I can't expect everyone to be like me. I've been on this forum for 6 years and only have 218 post 90% of those doing my best to help others and answer questions to the best of my knowledge. How, sir, do you stack up in that regard? One thing for sure I don't deserve being shouted at for doing the same for you. I suggest you try two things #1 stop the useless postings & #2 try some anger management.

For my part on this I apologize to all, who came here for something else, for posting this


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, 4.9Ghz is out of reach of proper voltages with HT enabled. I ran up to 1.456v through my 2600k and it was sort of close to stable, 1 core gave out in Prime95 testing the 1792 FFT.
> I'm only testing 1344, 1792 and 2688 for 1 hour each cause they appear to be the toughest on a SB according to people here, and that seems correct.
> It did pass the 1 hour 1344 test but 1 core failed after 43 minutes of 1792.
> Temps were quite good, just 64-69-71-68.
> I can run 4.9Ghz without HT on 1.432v 100% stable but then again... It's a 2600k for a reason..
> Here comes the question I was actually gunna ask.
> See, I got this 2600k because my rpevious 2500k was a POS overclocker and I managed to get this CPU el-cheapo 2nd hand.
> 4.8Ghz 1.416v / 4.9Ghz 1.432v 24/7 stable with HT is a pretty good, maybe even very good overclock and a good CPU for 24/7.
> I don't use HT at all, my games NEVER use more then 4 threads except for BF3 but that doesn't ''need'' HT at all to run great here.
> Other software I use a lot, like FL Studio or AutoCAD suite do use HT but it's soo useless since i've never seen CPU usage go above 20% in CAD and even tho FL Studio frequently hits 80-ish % on all 4 threads it's the soundcard holding me back anyways with that much plug-ins at once.
> So, because i'm a rather enthousiast overclocker and i really want a extreme 24/7 air-cooled clock i'm thinking about getting rid of this CPU and getting a 2500k capable of at least 5Ghz 24/7. I've seen quite some of those and even one of my mates has one.
> He's got a 2500k under a H100 and that bastard runs 5130Mhz (100.6x51) 24/7 on the thing with 1.456v... It passed 15 hours of Prime blend using 7GB of RAM and even 2.5 hours of LinX / IBT on max RAM...
> THAT'S the kinda CPU I wanna have...
> P.S. My 2600k also has a proper SAD max multi of just 53 -_-, and I wanna use it for some sub-zero benching with a SS or w/e as well in the future so time to get rid of it?
> P.S.S.
> I got the oppertunity to get a 5Ghz+ 2500k but it has ran ~5.1 at ~1.50v for quite some time under water.
> Temps were fine but could this have degraded / damaged the CPU at all?


Just to be sure,

I got this CPU up for trade atm for a 5Ghz+ 2500k and some dude comes up in my ad telling the buyers that my CPU is a f*cked up cpu that shouldn't be bought by anyone cause I damaged it with way too high voltages and temperatures...

Well, the guys pretty respectable and i respect his opinion but seriously, is 1.440v and 86c enough to damage the cpu even when ran just 2-3 hours?
Highest i've had it for 24/7 usage is 1.432v on 4.92Ghz no HT and it NEVER got even CLOSE to 70c load, usually high 50's to low 60's, in my daily apps / games.
Ofcourse it has experienced some stuff in his lifetime, I mean, it ran 94c for 3 minutes once cause I mis set the LLC when testing for 5Ghz so it ate 1.516v on air for 3-5 minutes before I turned it off.
I tested max multi with it on 2 cores no HT 1.59v on air but only setting multi and booting Windows. Never got above 55c in this process.
After this I had someone with a SS test it subzero and it didn't do real well, only did 53-54 multi so I got it back and it still runs strong as always.

So, is this cpu ''f*cked up'' like he said?

Are those voltages / temps too much?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> No need to shout I was only trying to help. You asked, "Is there a complete overclocking guide for Asus P8Z68-V/GEN3 boards?" I answered your question with my opinion. If you feel like you are getting more out of this thread, then good for you. Why ask the question? If you somehow think this thread is a more complete overclocking guide for your specific board that's fine too, we will have to agree to disagree on that. Is there something else you need or don't understand otherwise I see no point to this dialog other than filling this board with unnecessary clutter of which I'm equally guilty of doing by responding to this post, so shame on me but I digress I will go back to offering meaningful dialog to these threads and ignore the useless banter that annoys the hell out of me when I have to read it. This is not facebook or twitter nor a competition to see who has the most post per day. I guess I can't expect everyone to be like me. I've been on this forum for 6 years and only have 218 post 90% of those doing my best to help others and answer questions to the best of my knowledge. How, sir, do you stack up in that regard? One thing for sure I don't deserve being shouted at for doing the same for you. I suggest you try two things #1 stop the useless postings & #2 try some anger management.
> 
> For my part on this I apologize to all, who came here for something else, for posting this


Sir, I wasn't shouting. I was merely saying that I already mentioned that I've read that thread in my first post. I think you got me wrong, I do apologize for the confusion. I try my best to use my grammatical skills here since I don't use English natively so I guess this is what sets the barrier. There is no shouting in my post and I respect your opinion. I have read your posts from the past and they are indeed helpful. So, sorry for my part. Let's just move on. Thanks.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, 4.9Ghz is out of reach of proper voltages with HT enabled. I ran up to 1.456v through my 2600k and it was sort of close to stable, 1 core gave out in Prime95 testing the 1792 FFT.
> I'm only testing 1344, 1792 and 2688 for 1 hour each cause they appear to be the toughest on a SB according to people here, and that seems correct.
> It did pass the 1 hour 1344 test but 1 core failed after 43 minutes of 1792.
> Temps were quite good, just 64-69-71-68.
> I can run 4.9Ghz without HT on 1.432v 100% stable but then again... It's a 2600k for a reason..
> Here comes the question I was actually gunna ask.
> See, I got this 2600k because my rpevious 2500k was a POS overclocker and I managed to get this CPU el-cheapo 2nd hand.
> 4.8Ghz 1.416v / 4.9Ghz 1.432v 24/7 stable with HT is a pretty good, maybe even very good overclock and a good CPU for 24/7.
> I don't use HT at all, my games NEVER use more then 4 threads except for BF3 but that doesn't ''need'' HT at all to run great here.
> Other software I use a lot, like FL Studio or AutoCAD suite do use HT but it's soo useless since i've never seen CPU usage go above 20% in CAD and even tho FL Studio frequently hits 80-ish % on all 4 threads it's the soundcard holding me back anyways with that much plug-ins at once.
> So, because i'm a rather enthousiast overclocker and i really want a extreme 24/7 air-cooled clock i'm thinking about getting rid of this CPU and getting a 2500k capable of at least 5Ghz 24/7. I've seen quite some of those and even one of my mates has one.
> He's got a 2500k under a H100 and that bastard runs 5130Mhz (100.6x51) 24/7 on the thing with 1.456v... It passed 15 hours of Prime blend using 7GB of RAM and even 2.5 hours of LinX / IBT on max RAM...
> THAT'S the kinda CPU I wanna have...
> P.S. My 2600k also has a proper SAD max multi of just 53 -_-, and I wanna use it for some sub-zero benching with a SS or w/e as well in the future so time to get rid of it?
> P.S.S.
> I got the oppertunity to get a 5Ghz+ 2500k but it has ran ~5.1 at ~1.50v for quite some time under water.
> Temps were fine but could this have degraded / damaged the CPU at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be sure,
> 
> I got this CPU up for trade atm for a 5Ghz+ 2500k and some dude comes up in my ad telling the buyers that my CPU is a f*cked up cpu that shouldn't be bought by anyone cause I damaged it with way too high voltages and temperatures...
> 
> Well, the guys pretty respectable and i respect his opinion but seriously, is 1.440v and 86c enough to damage the cpu even when ran just 2-3 hours?
> Highest i've had it for 24/7 usage is 1.432v on 4.92Ghz no HT and it NEVER got even CLOSE to 70c load, usually high 50's to low 60's, in my daily apps / games.
> Ofcourse it has experienced some stuff in his lifetime, I mean, it ran 94c for 3 minutes once cause I mis set the LLC when testing for 5Ghz so it ate 1.516v on air for 3-5 minutes before I turned it off.
> I tested max multi with it on 2 cores no HT 1.59v on air but only setting multi and booting Windows. Never got above 55c in this process.
> After this I had someone with a SS test it subzero and it didn't do real well, only did 53-54 multi so I got it back and it still runs strong as always.
> 
> So, is this cpu ''f*cked up'' like he said?
> 
> Are those voltages / temps too much?
Click to expand...

IMO, unless there is another part of the story I don't know about, the person is question is wrong. Intel has built in limitation that prevent & protect the processor in the event of over voltage and or over heating. In either case the proc will not boot or will shut down automatically if either limit is breached. That said you have been running on the edge of these limits and doing so can shorten the life of the proc but this is a given for any overclocking. Bottom line Intel has facilitated our ability to over clock there product and yours appears to be in the top 2% in terms of potential making it extremely desirable.

1. Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4~4.5 GHz
2. Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6~4.7 GHz
3. Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8~5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)

They also demand a premium in after market retail typically demanding higher than current retail value I've seen procs like yours sell for $350+ with verifiable proof.

Finally for those lucky few who have them they are the source of envy for those who don't which may explain the thread crasher/troll.

I would ignore it and get the premium for it you deserve the buyer will understand completely if he's paying the price.

In any case PM me a link to your for sale thread. GLWS


----------



## Imprezzion

I was actually, for now, selling it local in the Netherlands cause I wanna get me a new toy CPU to play with for 24/7 clocks and I was looking for a 5Ghz+ CPU for 24/7 clocks. Preferably a 2500k so that i can trade it 1-on-1 in price level.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey all, just wondering if anyone else with an Asus board ever came across this problem before. I flashed my BIOS to the most current version on my sig rig board and now I am missing the Turbo Ratio, and Internal PLL options meaning I can't overclock. My RAM is also unstable past 1333. I purchased a replacement BIOS chip from Asus already but I figured I'd ask if anyone has any insight. Thanks!

Here's what I'm looking at...


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hey all, just wondering if anyone else with an Asus board ever came across this problem before. I flashed my BIOS to the most current version on my sig rig board and now I am missing the Turbo Ratio, and Internal PLL options meaning I can't overclock. My RAM is also unstable past 1333. I purchased a replacement BIOS chip from Asus already but I figured I'd ask if anyone has any insight. Thanks!
> 
> Here's what I'm looking at...


Seems like I've read when updating from 1xxx to a 3xxx bios it needs to be done twice , the flashing that is, from a USB and possibly another hoop to jump through not sure what that was. You may want to google it or wait for someone else to chime in. Good luck I hope you can dig out of this one but I've heard of peeps bricking there boards updating to the 3xxx bios and then again I've heard peeps with zero issues. go figure. Oh also you will need to update your IRST software.

GL


----------



## pc-illiterate

you dont need the turbo or the pll options to overclock


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Seems like I've read when updating from 1xxx to a 3xxx bios it needs to be done twice , the flashing that is, from a USB and possibly another hoop to jump through not sure what that was. You may want to google it or wait for someone else to chime in. Good luck I hope you can dig out of this one but I've heard of peeps bricking there boards updating to the 3xxx bios and then again I've heard peeps with zero issues. go figure. Oh also you will need to update your IRST software.
> GL


So flash it twice eh? Well I already ordered the new BIOS chip but I'll still give it a try. Just flash it twice using the same exact method? The first time I did it, I used the EZ Flash from the BIOS, then I tried the DOS method. That didn't yield any better results and I think I flashed the same ROM. If you can find me a source to this method it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## soul801

Hey guys:

Last night I was trying to overclock my 2700k to 4.9 and Prime95 crashed on me about 7 hours in. Meaning it had an error and then a click to report an error. I did not get a BSOD nor any lock ups. Any ideas?

I have a P8Z77 V deluxe from ASUS. Ive been reading all kind of thing on here but really not mounting to much, I feel like its webMD all over again lol.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Seems like I've read when updating from 1xxx to a 3xxx bios it needs to be done twice , the flashing that is, from a USB and possibly another hoop to jump through not sure what that was. You may want to google it or wait for someone else to chime in. Good luck I hope you can dig out of this one but I've heard of peeps bricking there boards updating to the 3xxx bios and then again I've heard peeps with zero issues. go figure. Oh also you will need to update your IRST software.
> GL
> 
> 
> 
> So flash it twice eh? Well I already ordered the new BIOS chip but I'll still give it a try. Just flash it twice using the same exact method? The first time I did it, I used the EZ Flash from the BIOS, then I tried the DOS method. That didn't yield any better results and I think I flashed the same ROM. If you can find me a source to this method it would be greatly appreciated.
Click to expand...

I found it and I know I've posted it before but here it is again.

Source:

Quote:


> To update to UEFI build 3202:
> 
> Ensure system is 100% stable before flashing!
> 
> 1) Flash from EZ Flash 2 using a FAT32 formatted USB drive. Make sure you flash from EZ Flash 2 only and NOT Windows!
> 
> 2) You will need to let the system flash twice. Flash the first time, when the flash completes follow the onscreen prompt to reboot.
> 
> 3) Second flash will commence when the board re-BOOTs, should find the file automatically and flash it (this flash wil update the ME fw while the first flash updates UEFI).
> 
> 4) After the second flash completes, follow the onscreen prompts, power down the system at mains (AC) and clear CMOS (Clear RTC) for 5 seconds before using the system again.
> 
> If you have issues with the flash contact your local ASUS service centre for assistance. If you are located in North America then follow these URLs:
> 
> To submit an online technical support request, please fill out the form at http://vip.asus.com/eservice/techserv.aspx.
> 
> You can also request for an RMA online at http://vip.asus.com/eservice/usa_rmaserv.aspx
> 
> -Raja


I hope that helps.

*@ soul801*

That sounds like a windows error possibly a background task or you used to much memory if you custom set Prime. I thinks this because windows asked to submit a report without a restart or at least you didn't mention that. Sometimes when Prime fails there is no BSOD the system just shuts down and at restart you will receive windows fatal error message with the option to submit a report but unless I read you wrong that didn't happen. If Prime stops usually a single thread will quit if not all threads and an error message in the Prime dialog window like "a rounding error has occurred" will be displayed. To resolve that you'll need to know which iteration failed for example "1024k or 1344k test" etc that way you can make adjustments in the bios and revisit that same test again by using the custom setup features of Prime to see if you can pass the test before moving on to an 12 or 18 hour run. The other way Prime fails and most common is a BSOD for example stop 101 or 124 which usually means you need a VCORE or CPU PLL adjustment. When reporting your trouble here it helps us determine a resolve for you if we have your complete system specs in your forum signature and report as many details about setup, like Prime version you are using, what test your are running ie: Blend or small fft etc., current bios setting and in general as many details as possible. This will get you more and better responses from those who try and help.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> P67/Z68 32** Ivy Bridge BIOS Update procedure
> To update to UEFI build 3202:
> 
> Ensure system is 100% stable before flashing! Do not perform this update on an overclocked system, set defaults and ensure 100% stability before commencing.
> 
> 1) Flash from EZ Flash 2 (this is important, do not use any other method of flashing!) using a FAT32 formatted USB drive. Make sure you flash from EZ Flash 2 only and NOT Windows!
> 
> 2) You will need to let the system flash twice. Flash the first time, when the flash completes follow the onscreen prompt to reboot.
> 
> 3) Second flash will commence when the board re-BOOTs, should find the file automatically and flash it (this flash wil update the ME fw while the first flash updates UEFI).
> 
> 4) After the second flash completes, follow the onscreen prompts, power down the system at mains (AC) and clear CMOS (Clear RTC) for 5 seconds before using the system again.


I don't understand the "you will need to let the system flash twice." part. What does he mean by "let"? Is this implying that some users interrupt the second flash after the system reboots? I have never seen anything "commence" after flashing using the EZ Flash 2 method.??


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> P67/Z68 32** Ivy Bridge BIOS Update procedure
> To update to UEFI build 3202:
> 
> Ensure system is 100% stable before flashing! Do not perform this update on an overclocked system, set defaults and ensure 100% stability before commencing.
> 
> 1) Flash from EZ Flash 2 (this is important, do not use any other method of flashing!) using a FAT32 formatted USB drive. Make sure you flash from EZ Flash 2 only and NOT Windows!
> 
> 2) You will need to let the system flash twice. Flash the first time, when the flash completes follow the onscreen prompt to reboot.
> 
> 3) Second flash will commence when the board re-BOOTs, should find the file automatically and flash it (this flash wil update the ME fw while the first flash updates UEFI).
> 
> 4) After the second flash completes, follow the onscreen prompts, power down the system at mains (AC) and clear CMOS (Clear RTC) for 5 seconds before using the system again.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the "you will need to let the system flash twice." part. What does he mean by "let"? Is this implying that some users interrupt the second flash after the system reboots? I have never seen anything "commence" after flashing using the EZ Flash 2 method.??
Click to expand...

I do not know from 1st hand experience I'm still on 1101 bios ver but the way I read it when he says that he is warning you that with the USB in place after the 1st flash and you accept the prompt to reboot the system will automatically boot find the rom file and flash again with no prompt from the user. I think this is why the 1st three steps are so specific if you break form the routine he suggest the 2nd flash will likely not occur automatically.


----------



## Shogon

Hopefully in 3 ish hours this prime95 test will be done, so far at 9 hours 15 minutes, highest core temp is 65C when the AC was not on, now that it is under 59C. I'll post some screenies if/when it completes, I usually use LinX but after messing with my cousins pc I decided to just use prime95. LinX seems to use unworldly simulations to test the stability.


----------



## Shogon

Ah bummer, had p64v2511 lol, not v277









Oh well more time to overclock it tomorrow lol


----------



## RazorCaT

Hello Guys... Good Day to all of you... I do have a problem... I'm trying to push my RIG to 5.0ghz... that is my bios settings on the screen...

I can Boot UP, ran Super PI 32M with NO problems.. though haven't tried Prime95 because my cpu cooler is not capable handling higher temps...

I just want that 5.0Ghz to be stable like browsing the net, playing movies, mp3s.... But when I start playing games.. it goes BSOD 124 after 10-15 minutes... what could be the problem? Or what adjustments would I make on the bios settings?

by the way im using the offset mode...







I have lowered the PLL to 1.5..

Hope U can help me...
Thanks.....


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> Hello Guys... Good Day to all of you... I do have a problem... I'm trying to push my RIG to 5.0ghz... that is my bios settings on the screen...
> I can Boot UP, ran Super PI 32M with NO problems.. though haven't tried Prime95 because my cpu cooler is not capable handling higher temps...
> I just want that 5.0Ghz to be stable like browsing the net, playing movies, mp3s.... But when I start playing games.. it goes BSOD 124 after 10-15 minutes... what could be the problem? Or what adjustments would I make on the bios settings?
> by the way im using the offset mode...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lowered the PLL to 1.5..
> Hope U can help me...
> Thanks.....


This doesnt make any sense to me, you dont need to be at 5ghz for browsing the web and stuff you wont even be hitting that most of the time, thats why it doesnt BSOD till you play games, if you wanna make it more stable increase the voltage on your offset (so decrease the offset value since you're using minus)


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Your screen shot settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys... Good Day to all of you... I do have a problem... I'm trying to push my RIG to 5.0ghz... that is my bios settings on the screen...
> 
> I can Boot UP, ran Super PI 32M with NO problems.. though haven't tried Prime95 because my cpu cooler is not capable handling higher temps...
> 
> I just want that 5.0Ghz to be stable like browsing the net, playing movies, mp3s.... But when I start playing games.. it goes BSOD 124 after 10-15 minutes... what could be the problem? Or what adjustments would I make on the bios settings?
> 
> by the way im using the offset mode...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lowered the PLL to 1.5..
> 
> Hope U can help me...
> Thanks.....


I think the pll maybe a tad low for that clock I would bump that to 1.65v CPU PLL also I have found it best to run the RAM at 1.65v dimm over 4.8 so I would try those two things first however stop 124 usually means you need more vcore. Given your current settings I would try the latter first and try running your game again if it happens again keep those setting and bump your + offset ^ until you become stable. You can not rule out heat as an issue so monitor your temps while ingame and see where you go. GL


----------



## RazorCaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I think the pll maybe a tad low for that clock I would bump that to 1.65v CPU PLL also I have found it best to run the RAM at 1.65v dimm over 4.8 so I would try those two things first however stop 124 usually means you need more vcore. Given your current settings I would try the latter first and try running your game again if it happens again keep those setting and bump your + offset ^ until you become stable. You can not rule out heat as an issue so monitor your temps while ingame and see where you go. GL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*
> 
> This doesnt make any sense to me, you dont need to be at 5ghz for browsing the web and stuff you wont even be hitting that most of the time, thats why it doesnt BSOD till you play games, if you wanna make it more stable increase the voltage on your offset (so decrease the offset value since you're using minus)


I just want to stop those BSODs... and I just want that 5.0Ghz playable... after that Im going to Stock Speeds again...
Okay I will adjust my VCORE and see if it helps and eliminate that 124 BSOD...


----------



## munnis

sandy mandy








greetigs from AMD club


----------



## soul801

About time!

Got my system stable again at 4.8 with Prime95 27.7!
From what I found out is 27.7 needs a lot more voltage to be stable.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## DarkStar99

Hey guys, here's my 12 hour stable submission. I hope to continue tweaking to get the temps down if possible, but i'm pretty happy with it for now.


----------



## Manohman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> I decided to clock my machine down for the Summer. I've been running 4.8 with offset voltage since December. Recently, I was getting a BSOD every other week or so with a 1E error. There was never necessarily anything going on when I got the BSODs. I could be in a Word Document or Firefox, no gaming or anything at the time. I thought maybe my overclock was degraded, but when I checked the logs, I noticed that the last thing that happened before each BSOD was an attempted backup via WHS Connector. My WHS machine is not currently running, so I'm guessing that was the real reason behind the BSODs.
> Anyway, I decided to go for 4.5. Via manual voltage with LLC set to Ultra High, I found that I needed a minimum of 1.256 vcore showing in CPU-Z to be stable for 16 hours in Prime 95. The VID was showing 1.3411 under load. It was really hard to get 1.256 vcore under load with any level of LLC while using offset voltage. The problem with Ultra High LLC was that I had to set offset to -.075. I would get the right vcore at load, but idle was dropping to 0.94 or so. I've heard that you can get BSODs when you're running that low. I didn't, but I wasn't really testing it for any amount of time. I went through all levels of LLC with the same problem. I could easily get the right load vcore in CPU-Z, but idle voltage was always sub 1.000. I eventually settled on LLC set to normal (AKA 0%) with offset of +.020. This got me 1.000-1.008 at idle and 1.248-1.256-1.264 under load. I was able to finish 16 hours of Prime 95 with this. However, I took the screenshot and left it running and I got a 3B BSOD a couple hours later. I noticed that it was running at 1.248 when I last looked at it. So, I've actually since changed the offset to +.025. The only downside I see to this setup is that under light load, voltage is hitting 1.304. Full load drops it down around 1.256 though. Enough talk:
> Intel Core i7 2700K Batch 3138A726
> BCLCK 100.0
> Mulitplier 45
> Offset vcore +.020
> PLL 1.60
> Duty Cycle Extreme
> Phase Cycle Exreme
> VRM Manual 350
> CPU Current Capability 140%
> Everything else auto/stock
> Max Core Temps 59 66 66 64
> Ambient temps from 25.4 to 26.4
> Here's the proof and BIOS settings I used for the 16 hour Prime run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to try auto and see what happens.


The only downside I see to this setup is that under light load, voltage is hitting 1.304. Full load drops it down around 1.256 though. Enough talk:

I'm confused, why didn't you set by per core 45,45,45,45 to have speedstep to 1600 while idle with that offset
(unstable or low idle v?)


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul801*
> 
> About time!
> Got my system stable again at 4.8 with Prime95 27.7!
> From what I found out is 27.7 needs a lot more voltage to be stable.
> Thanks for the help guys.


Disable spread spectrum in the BIOS, it will lock your bus speed at a static 100.0. What is your PLL voltage at? That typically helps with temps @ higher overclocks. Start out at 1.5 and move it up as needed.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is the OP still active here?


----------



## pc-illiterate

last i heard munaim was looking for an 'assistant' to help him update the thread. personal lives tend to interfere with forums


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> last i heard munaim was looking for an 'assistant' to help him update the thread. personal lives tend to interfere with forums


Oh well


----------



## soul801

My PLL is at 1.8, I tried it from 1.65 and went up. My temps will always be a little high because I live in Hawaii and our Temps are always around 75-80+ year round.


----------



## soul801

My updated BIOS settings!


----------



## owcraftsman

@soul801 is that 12 hrs prime stable?


----------



## kevindd992002

If I am to tweak VCCIO while keeping PLL voltage to Auto, what value would I start with? For PLL voltage, I followed Munaim1's advise to start at 1.5V.


----------



## pc-illiterate

vccio voltage 1.10-1.15v
if its 1.65v ram, start with 1.15v pll


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

i have been wanting to puch my OC lately. could i do it easily with what i have? or should i look into upgrades? i am thinking i should have 8 more gigs of ram at a higher speed... and my cooler works great with my current set up, though i think i should get something a little more heavy duty.


----------



## james8

is there anyway to submit without EasyTune? the program doesn't even work for me it gives "Initial failure" while loading at start up.
i have HWiNFO64 which do shows correct cpu voltage. also gigabyte's TouchBIOS also show correct voltage


----------



## soul801

owcraftsman:

it is Prime95 27.7 stable, yes lol.


----------



## soul801

From what I found is the Z77 broads need a higher PLL then with the Z68. On my Z68 my PLL was 1.6.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> vccio voltage 1.10-1.15v
> if its 1.65v ram, start with 1.15v pll


im dumb. i meant start with 1.15v vccio
derpa frickin derp


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> im dumb. i meant start with 1.15v vccio
> derpa frickin derp


Lol, no problem, got yeah. So VCCIO tweaking is always working UP and never DOWN from the recommended initial voltage of 1.15V (if DRAM voltage is 1.65V)? How about if I keep the DRAM voltage at the default 1.5V, what is the recommended initial VCCIO voltage?

Also, I'm on my quest for looking for a PLL voltage sweet spot right now. So what I did is to change my multi to 45, keep VCCIO to Auto, and then tweak manual vcore voltage and PLL voltage.

As pointed by shad0wfax here, I'm using the 2688 FFT for my quick stability test. I started from around 1.5V PLL and 1.25V manual Vcore voltage.

When I get 0x101 BSOD, I increase vcore.
When I get 0x124 BSOD, I increase PLL.

Is this the correct way to do it until I find the pLL that would keep the system stable and can I consider that my sweet spot then?


----------



## pc-illiterate

whoever it was that started out tweaking his pll had a lot of time on his hands.
he said once you find your minimum pll voltage it should stay stable through all core speed changes. someone else was testing there voltage and found they needed varying volts for different clocks. im guessing it depends on your chip. i say do as they both said/did and start with 1.5v pll on a STABLE system. raise it from there until you get back to stable again.







i run auto over 4.7ghz

101 is pointed to as pll or vcore. ( in my cases its always been vcore unless i just didnt hit my pll 'sweet spot')
124 is usually vcore.
if youre messing with both voltages simultaneously , how do you know which is causing your instability ?

if i had your ram, i would run 1.1v. if i started gettings workers stopping in prime without a bsod, i would try 1.15v
you got some pretty fast ram. it MIGHT need the extra memory controller voltage.

just my thoughts. btw, i may be wrong.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> whoever it was that started out tweaking his pll had a lot of time on his hands.
> he said once you find your minimum pll voltage it should stay stable through all core speed changes. someone else was testing there voltage and found they needed varying volts for different clocks. im guessing it depends on your chip. i say do as they both said/did and start with 1.5v pll on a STABLE system. raise it from there until you get back to stable again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i run auto over 4.7ghz
> 101 is pointed to as pll or vcore. ( in my cases its always been vcore unless i just didnt hit my pll 'sweet spot')
> 124 is usually vcore.
> if youre messing with both voltages simultaneously , how do you know which is causing your instability ?
> if i had your ram, i would run 1.1v. if i started gettings workers stopping in prime without a bsod, i would try 1.15v
> you got some pretty fast ram. it MIGHT need the extra memory controller voltage.
> just my thoughts. btw, i may be wrong.


Hmmm, why is it that many people consider the other way around? 101 for vcore and 124 for pll or vcore?

So I'm doing it wrong then. I should first get my ideal vcore and then stop with tweaking with the vcore and then tweak with pll?

Well, I was reading a lot of munaim1's post and I too am wondering how does he know that it is the PLL sweet spot if he is twinkering with multiple voltages simultaneously?

My RAM though is 4x2GB which makes the system NOT run at their default timings (as expected). I would want to overclock my RAM too but that should go AFTER CPU OC'ing, right? So can I keep the VCCIO auto for now?


----------



## joesaiditstrue

New 4.8 results (lower temps!)



Adding a second screenshot as the first one didn't show memory usage


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> whoever it was that started out tweaking his pll had a lot of time on his hands.
> he said once you find your minimum pll voltage it should stay stable through all core speed changes. someone else was testing there voltage and found they needed varying volts for different clocks. im guessing it depends on your chip. i say do as they both said/did and start with 1.5v pll on a STABLE system. raise it from there until you get back to stable again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i run auto over 4.7ghz
> 101 is pointed to as pll or vcore. ( in my cases its always been vcore unless i just didnt hit my pll 'sweet spot')
> 124 is usually vcore.
> if youre messing with both voltages simultaneously , how do you know which is causing your instability ?
> if i had your ram, i would run 1.1v. if i started gettings workers stopping in prime without a bsod, i would try 1.15v
> you got some pretty fast ram. it MIGHT need the extra memory controller voltage.
> just my thoughts. btw, i may be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, why is it that many people consider the other way around? 101 for vcore and 124 for pll or vcore?
> 
> So I'm doing it wrong then. I should first get my ideal vcore and then stop with tweaking with the vcore and then tweak with pll?
> 
> Well, I was reading a lot of munaim1's post and I too am wondering how does he know that it is the PLL sweet spot if he is twinkering with multiple voltages simultaneously?
> 
> My RAM though is 4x2GB which makes the system NOT run at their default timings (as expected). I would want to overclock my RAM too but that should go AFTER CPU OC'ing, right? So can I keep the VCCIO auto for now?
Click to expand...

People have a tendency to grab other peeps templates, attempt to use it and when they fail they have no idea why. What they miss is the process of getting to those settings because they are either to lazy or don't have time to do it on there own. Check out your beginners guides to Overclocking. When you do, you will discover they are quit simple, you make only a couple changes to your bios and are instructed on how to work your way up gradually. You will not find the finer details such as CPU Pll adjustment in these guides yet you will come to stabilize your system it may not be 5.0 but you will get somewhere. Now that your system is stabilized, meaning 12 hours Prime95, it's time to move on to the finer details. Let's say your temps were to high when you ran Prime and now you want to lower your temps and you heard somewhere lowering CPU PLL not only lowered temps but also make it possible to run the same system at the same clock speed with a slightly lower vcore too. That would sound wonderful right? Ya Man! So what do you do to get there? 1st you must start with a stable system. There are no short cuts here. Peeps with no patients need not apply. Now with a stable system begin lowering CPU PLL. Start at 1.5v cpupll run 3dm11 (my preference) or PCM11 or Super Pi the point is benchmark your system at least 3 times record the results go back to bios bump cpupll up a notch +.05v run 3dm11 again 3 time record the results. Repeat the process until you reach 1.80v cpupll. Consider your highest average bench results your cpupll sweet spot. Switch to the sweet spot now and run Prime 1344 & 1792 30 min each. If you pass that now it's time to try lowering vcore one notch then run Prime max mem 1344 & 1792 iterations 30 min each again, keep lowering vcore & stress testing until you begin to fail go back into the bios and bump vcore back up two notches and run Prime95 w/max mem for 12 hrs. If you pass you have now fine tuned your system to the lowest possible voltages and consequently temps as well. Notice a pattern here? Always try one thing at a time then Test each and every adjustment and back that up with a 12hrs stability run.

About the memory it's always best to overclock with only two dimm slots populated but I certainly understand with 2Gb sticks why you would want all 4 making sticks running so the later is not an option. I think you may have gotten form the above it's best to focus on one thing at a time and sometimes that means taking things out of the picture that could be an obstacle. Like running your memory at slower than rated speed. Doing so takes them out if the picture as the potential cause of a failure while stressing your system. Once you have stabilized your system at a given clock you can turn your attention to the memory bump it up to rated spec and run Memtest if you can pass 12 hrs of that you know your memory is stable but you will also have to stress test your entire system again with Prime with the new memory settings. Like I said if you in a hurry move on this stuff ain't for you buy a Dell leave it stock and get a new one when that one breaks. lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> People have a tendency to grab other peeps templates, attempt to use it and when they fail they have no idea why. What they miss is the process of getting to those settings because they are either to lazy or don't have time to do it on there own. Check out your beginners guides to Overclocking. When you do, you will discover they are quit simple, you make only a couple changes to your bios and are instructed on how to work your way up gradually. You will not find the finer details such as CPU Pll adjustment in these guides yet you will come to stabilize your system it may not be 5.0 but you will get somewhere. Now that your system is stabilized, meaning 12 hours Prime95, it's time to move on to the finer details. Let's say your temps were to high when you ran Prime and now you want to lower your temps and you heard somewhere lowering CPU PLL not only lowered temps but also make it possible to run the same system at the same clock speed with a slightly lower vcore too. That would sound wonderful right? Ya Man! So what do you do to get there? 1st you must start with a stable system. There are no short cuts here. Peeps with no patients need not apply. Now with a stable system begin lowering CPU PLL. Start at 1.5v cpupll run 3dm11 (my preference) or PCM11 or Super Pi the point is benchmark your system at least 3 times record the results go back to bios bump cpupll up a notch +.05v run 3dm11 again 3 time record the results. Repeat the process until you reach 1.80v cpupll. Consider your highest average bench results your cpupll sweet spot. Switch to the sweet spot now and run Prime 1344 & 1792 30 min each. If you pass that now it's time to try lowering vcore one notch then run Prime max mem 1344 & 1792 iterations 30 min each again, keep lowering vcore & stress testing until you begin to fail go back into the bios and bump vcore back up two notches and run Prime95 w/max mem for 12 hrs. If you pass you have now fine tuned your system to the lowest possible voltages and consequently temps as well. Notice a pattern here? Always try one thing at a time then Test each and every adjustment and back that up with a 12hrs stability run.
> 
> About the memory it's always best to overclock with only two dimm slots populated but I certainly understand with 2Gb sticks why you would want all 4 making sticks running so the later is not an option. I think you may have gotten form the above it's best to focus on one thing at a time and sometimes that means taking things out of the picture that could be an obstacle. Like running your memory at slower than rated speed. Doing so takes them out if the picture as the potential cause of a failure while stressing your system. Once you have stabilized your system at a given clock you can turn your attention to the memory bump it up to rated spec and run Memtest if you can pass 12 hrs of that you know your memory is stable but you will also have to stress test your entire system again with Prime with the new memory settings. Like I said if you in a hurry move on this stuff ain't for you buy a Dell leave it stock and get a new one when that one breaks. lol


THANK YOU! I needed this "guide", really, lol. Don't worry, I have a lot of patience with this thing









One thing though, have you read before about shad0wfax's concern on the 2688 FFT being another potential basis for quick stress testing your system? And he said, I think, 16~18 hours would test ALL FFTs with the default 15min. cycle in Prime.

Also, what do you mean "the latter is not an option" for my case where I have 4 DIMMs? I know that it's even easier to overclock RAM with only two sticks rather than 4 sticks but when I was building my system, I remember someone (forgot his username) here at OCN recommended me to get 2 sets of 2x2GB as they will provide me a faster overclocked RAM results in the end (as long as I know what I'm doing, he says).

EDIT: Now I remember. It was "pioneerisloud" that recommended me 4x2GB. Here's an old thread about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1144326/upgrading-ram-to-8gb


----------



## owcraftsman

It's no mystery 1344 x 2 =2688 yes it's an equally fine test mo need for all three though in the scenario I offered you.

I have reported here in these pages many times when it was in beta that 27.7 w/ AVX instruction set should be used and takes longer than 12 hours to complete a full round of test. As a matter of fact I published a list of all the test that it runs and gave a brief tutorial on how to verify yourself quickly what test are available. However for the purposes of this thread, to consider your self stable, 12 hours is all that is required, more is only need if you want to be prudent.

The quote "so the latter is not an option" latter meaning running only two sticks not a good option. being that they are only 2gb sticks the isn't taxing the IMC to much but still all four dimm slots are populated which is a bit more stressful on it. You could always bump VCCIO and mem voltage a bit to be sure it's not an issue. W7 will run fine on 4gb but better w/8gb Used to be 4gb was the sweet spot but now a days 8gb is the new sweet spot preferably 2x4gb.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> It's no mystery 1344 x 2 =2688 yes it's an equally fine test mo need for all three though in the scenario I offered you.
> I have reported here in these pages many times when it was in beta that 27.7 w/ AVX instruction set should be used and takes longer than 12 hours to complete a full round of test. As a matter of fact I published a list of all the test that it runs and gave a brief tutorial on how to verify yourself quickly what test are available. However for the purposes of this thread, to consider your self stable, 12 hours is all that is required, more is only need if you want to be prudent.
> The quote "so the latter is not an option" latter meaning running only two sticks not a good option. being that they are only 2gb sticks the isn't taxing the IMC to much but still all four dimm slots are populated which is a bit more stressful on it. You could always bump VCCIO and mem voltage a bit to be sure it's not an issue. W7 will run fine on 4gb but better w/8gb Used to be 4gb was the sweet spot but now a days 8gb is the new sweet spot preferably 2x4gb.


Ok, so I take it that if I were to ask you about replacing my RAM sticks with just 2x4GB you would answer no?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> It's no mystery 1344 x 2 =2688 yes it's an equally fine test mo need for all three though in the scenario I offered you.
> I have reported here in these pages many times when it was in beta that 27.7 w/ AVX instruction set should be used and takes longer than 12 hours to complete a full round of test. As a matter of fact I published a list of all the test that it runs and gave a brief tutorial on how to verify yourself quickly what test are available. However for the purposes of this thread, to consider your self stable, 12 hours is all that is required, more is only need if you want to be prudent.
> The quote "so the latter is not an option" latter meaning running only two sticks not a good option. being that they are only 2gb sticks the isn't taxing the IMC to much but still all four dimm slots are populated which is a bit more stressful on it. You could always bump VCCIO and mem voltage a bit to be sure it's not an issue. W7 will run fine on 4gb but *better w/8gb* Used to be 4gb was the sweet spot but now a days 8gb is the new sweet spot *preferably 2x4gb*.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I take it that if I were to ask you about replacing my RAM sticks with just 2x4GB you would answer no?
Click to expand...

*Two dimms slots populated are better than four when overclocking*

*2gb dimms are easier to overclock mem freq on Sandy Bridge*


----------



## minorhunter

I need help trying to oc 2500k. I need to increase cpu current capability to 140%, LLC to ultra high, phase and duty control to extreme, EPU disabled and VRM frequency to 350? I want 4.5 ghz oc so I change multi to 45 and vcore to 1.32 because it appears to be stable enough. Is that right do I need to change something else also? I would then like to do offset voltage so do I change offset to auto and look in cpu-z what voltage it shows under load like 1.4 and then I would have to change offset to "-" 0.08 so I would have 1.32 under load and something lower idle? Is this how I can overclock my cpu to 4.5 ?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> We just went over this in your last thread. Sandy Bridge IMC's don't care how many sticks are present (same with 1156 and 1366). You'll get better RAM results from getting another 4GB kit that you already have, because 2GB sticks tend to overclock further than 4GB sticks do. Plus your sticks are beastly to begin with, being CAS6 at 1600, they should do 2133 stable with low latency.
> Absolutely worst case scenario, you'll need to raise your VCCIO up to around 1.10v (from stock 1.00v). Not that big of a deal, and its safe up to 1.20v.
> And no, it will NOT hamper your CPU overclock....look at my rig. 104.35 x 47 for 4.90GHz, and I've got the highest I could get my RAM stable at (this should tell you how well 4GB Dimms overclock.....).
> EDIT:
> Wow, even some Sandy Bridge owners are still being fed mis information from Socket 939 days....


so craftsman, youre saying pioneer is wrong ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> *Two dimms slots populated are better than four when overclocking*
> *2gb dimms are easier to overclock mem freq on Sandy Bridge*


So in my case, I can overclock the RAM better but sacrificing CPU overclock potential, correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> so craftsman, youre saying pioneer is wrong ?


Yeah owcraftsman, what is your comment on pioneerloud's take?


----------



## OC-Noobie

Hello all,

I'm currently running my OC and am wondering if I need to include any extra info before posting my results.
I have the following displayed onscreen:

- RealTemp 3.70 shows the system has been running for 12+ hours.
- CPU-Z 1.58 showing general info (1st tab) with Vcore, Overclock, etc.
- CPU-Z 1.58 showing RAM info (Memory Tab)
- Prime95 27.7 with all 8 threads
- Task Manager -> Performance Tab
- Notepad with OCN username, Cooling, monitors

Is there anything I'm missing here?

I'd like to know BEFORE I stop the testing (12 hours is a long time to wait)

Cheers


----------



## pc-illiterate

Make sure you show time the test started and the time you stopped the test in the screenshot. I think you have everything. Show your board in cpuz too also. It helps.


----------



## OC-Noobie

Where do I show the time started/finished? Prime95?
Task Manager shows system uptime, RealTemp shows elapsed time as well.
Also, do I have to submit the Excel spreadsheet with all the recorded data from RealTemp @ 5 second intervals?

Just want to cover all the bases.


----------



## pc-illiterate

in the prime95 . you know, the windows where it shows each thread running and the top window/box where it shows it was started and stopped.
some people have been showing the middle of that box where it started and was stopped and restarted before and have the thread box mid-way through a run not showing it was still running or stopped with the other threads. meaning, you couldnt tell when their submission was actually started and stopped or that ALL threads had completed and not errored out earlier.


----------



## OC-Noobie

I took a screenshot just before shutting down Prime95 and right after (to show the start and end times).

OK, now I think I have all the results needed, where do I post them?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> We just went over this in your last thread. Sandy Bridge IMC's don't care how many sticks are present (same with 1156 and 1366). You'll get better RAM results from getting another 4GB kit that you already have, because 2GB sticks tend to overclock further than 4GB sticks do. Plus your sticks are beastly to begin with, being CAS6 at 1600, they should do 2133 stable with low latency.
> Absolutely worst case scenario, you'll need to raise your VCCIO up to around 1.10v (from stock 1.00v). Not that big of a deal, and its safe up to 1.20v.
> And no, it will NOT hamper your CPU overclock....look at my rig. 104.35 x 47 for 4.90GHz, and I've got the highest I could get my RAM stable at (this should tell you how well 4GB Dimms overclock.....).
> EDIT:
> Wow, even some Sandy Bridge owners are still being fed mis information from Socket 939 days....
> 
> 
> 
> so craftsman, youre saying pioneer is wrong ?
Click to expand...

No, I would not say wrong. Those are his/her results and I say kudos for there good luck. I have helped hundreds of peeps hundreds of times on several forums overclocking and I know it does matter for many on sandy bridge and nehalem too. This is a known issue since the introduction of the Intel IMC or the 1st gen i7. However Every proc is different some are better than others at OCing and some have stellar IMCs but like not all of them do 5.0 not all do 2133 memory freq either.

@ kevindd992002 the only way to know for sure what you got and what it's potential is, is to start seeing where you can go with your hardware just like pioneer If they had listened to the generalized help that is dished out regularly here they may not have tried 4 dimm at 2133. So good for them for giving it a whirl. That is what you need to do give it a whirl you won't know what you have until you do. When you run in to trouble we'll decipher what the problem is when we cross that bridge. Bottom line there is no bottom line no one can tell you from a distance exactly what will work with your gear we can only share what has worked for us.


----------



## OC-Noobie

Here are my results:

Running...



Stopped...



I hope the images have the info required.
Let me know if I have any errors or am missing any info.

I'll get the BIOS screenshots, then post them also.

Please bear with me, this is my 1st attempt at OC'ing and posting my results. However, it is challenging and fun though.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> No, I would not say wrong. Those are his/her results and I say kudos for there good luck. I have helped hundreds of peeps hundreds of times on several forums overclocking and I know it does matter for many on sandy bridge and nehalem too. This is a known issue since the introduction of the Intel IMC or the 1st gen i7. However Every proc is different some are better than others at OCing and some have stellar IMCs but like not all of them do 5.0 not all do 2133 memory freq either.
> 
> @ kevindd992002 the only way to know for sure what you got and what it's potential is, is to start seeing where you can go with your hardware just like pioneer If they had listened to the generalized help that is dished out regularly here they may not have tried 4 dimm at 2133. So good for them for giving it a whirl. That is what you need to do give it a whirl you won't know what you have until you do. When you run in to trouble we'll decipher what the problem is when we cross that bridge. Bottom line there is no bottom line no one can tell you from a distance exactly what will work with your gear we can only share what has worked for us.


Got it. Thanks mate.


----------



## pc-illiterate

good job craftsman. thats why i came here to this forum in the first place. just trying to pull out information for everyone. didnt want to seem like a d*u*ck.
thanks for the info man.


----------



## OC-Noobie

No opinions on my OC? Just like to know BEFORE I try to push it further.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Noobie*
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Your Screen Shots
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the images have the info required. (ie. Not to be overly picky, but in post #135 munaim1 says that he'll change the Minimum Requirements from 12 to 8 hrs)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'll change the minimum requirements to 8 hours blend but I would still prefer to see 12 hours just to make it fair .
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if I have any errors or am missing any info.
> 
> I'll get the BIOS screenshots, then post them also.
> 
> Please bear with me, this is my 1st attempt at OC'ing and posting my results. However, it is challenging and fun though.
Click to expand...

The first screen should qualify you for the Sandy Stable Club so good job!!

The vcore seems to be a bit high but that may be what is needed got your proc.

If so then I'd say you have little headroom to go higher otherwise see if you can get that vcore down a bit and still pass 12hr prime.

Also if you want Super Stable status you would need to use all available memory when running Prime. It appears you ran the default torture test which uses only 1600mb of memory.

That can be changed by ticking the "Custom" box in the opening dialog window and entering a larger amount in the memory field. I see you have 16gb installed from the Task Manager dialog. note: you have 11995mb available memory so it would be safe to type in 11000 mb. This will utilize 97% of your memory throughout the Prime testing. This will give you a better representation of stability and again qualify you for Super Stability.

If you have not done so already lower you CPU PLL to say 1.6v from the default of 1.8v which may enable you to use a lower vcore. Unfortunately any changes you make will have to be re tested for stability but that won't change your Sandy Stable status. Nice Work! GL


----------



## RazorCaT

Hi there OC-Noobie, seems like your vcore is a bit high for at 4.5ghz Overclock.. at 1.44v im hitting 4.8ghz..
Sir owcraftsman advice might help, lowering your CPU PLL might help lowering your vcore on OC..


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> Hi there OC-Noobie, seems like your vcore is a bit high for at 4.5ghz Overclock.. at 1.44v im hitting 4.8ghz..
> Sir owcraftsman advice might help, lowering your CPU PLL might help lowering your vcore on OC..


He's actually at 4.6 but you're right, a 4.6 oc would need something like 1.34-1.38. Try adjusting the negative offset in the BIOS until you are somewhere in that range when under load.


----------



## kevindd992002

How would I know if ALL 70 FFTs are already tested by my Prime95 run? Is there an indication or something that the program already restarted the loop?


----------



## pc-illiterate

kevin, only that the first fft size it ran would show in the prime windows. and at 10minute time to test, it takes roughly 14 hours.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> kevin, only that the first fft size it ran would show in the prime windows. and at 10minute time to test, it takes roughly 14 hours.


What do you mean? It shows that the FFT size changes on my worker windows? Yeah, I'm around 23 hours Prime95 testing at default 15 minutes in testing the stock settings of my board.


----------



## jagz

I went 10 hours at 4.8Ghz, 1.335v on my 2700k.

Too bad it wasn't 12 hours, I had to close it and do something else.


----------



## pc-illiterate

when you first start prime, look at the fft size it shows


this size of 448 will test again when prime starts a 'second loop' meaning its finished running all fft sizes.

you can look in the results.txt and see all the ffts that finished


----------



## OC-Noobie

Thanx for the insight guys/gals.

Although I haven't posted my BIOS screenshots yet, I'll let you know that the only settings I changed were the following:

Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores (Can adjust in OS)
By All Cores (Can adjust in OS): 46
Memory Frequency: DDR3-1600MHz (as listed on G-Skill packaging)
DRAM Timing Control: 9-9-9-24-2 (as listed on G-Skill packaging)
Load-Line Calibration: Ultra High
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 120%
DRAM Voltage: 1.50000 (as listed on G-Skill packaging)

As for the RAM usage, I tried the Custom setting in Prime95 with 14,300MB ((16,384-512 for graphics) * 0.9 = 14,284.8) rounded to 14,300
I got the nasty "Prime95 is not responding" message.

So I lowered the RAM usage to 8192MB (half of available RAM), I got the nasty "Prime95 is not responding" message again. So I decided to try the Default settings in Prime95 27.7 to see if it would complete the process for 12 hours.

I will make some of the suggested adjustments and try again to improve the results and post them here again. I'll try to do it by the end of the weekend as I'm pretty busy right now.

In the meantime, I really appreciate the feedback and support from more knowledgable forum members (since I'm a noob at OC'ing, EVERYONE here has more experience than I do







)

Cheers


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> when you first start prime, look at the fft size it shows
> 
> this size of 448 will test again when prime starts a 'second loop' meaning its finished running all fft sizes.
> you can look in the results.txt and see all the ffts that finished


Thanks. That's what I thought initially but I have to look for the second 448 manually to verify if it is really on its second loop? When is the results.txt actually created, when I stop the custom blend test?


----------



## pc-illiterate

the results are in the prime folder
results.txt
if you run 10 min tests, just check to see if they ran. itll be about 14 hours. once the 14 rolls around, look at the prime window and see if it ran or is running. if it hasnt, just check back every half hour or so...


----------



## Imprezzion

Yo guys, in my process of finding a 5Ghz+ CPU I havent had much luck, my current 2600k can do it but needs A LOT of vcore, and probably only without HT. The 3rd 2500k I just got this morning won't even BOOT stable at 5Ghz let alone run, it needs aprox. 1.43v for 4.8Ghz and 1.49v for 4.9Ghz..

Now, I am running my 2600k @ 5Ghz now, but i'm using 1.47v for it. (1.464-1.472).
Max temps in Prime95 are about 72c and in LinX with AVX about 79c.
Normal usage, games, music producing, it hardly reaches 60c. Usually it's around 50-55c with the occasional spike during loading or w/e where it will hit 62-65c.

Is this runnable for a period of weeks / months or will I destroy my nice CPU like this...


----------



## owcraftsman

My hope is to clear up any ambiguity over Prime95 ver 27.7

You can see below the entire list of iterations offered by this version before iterations begin to repeat. If you like to see for yourself quickly simply run a custom test using the settings below.



The results below are copied from the results text from within Prime95 less the 3-4 passes per iteration that was reported. The test that follows the last iteration listed here is 448k which you will note is the first test. I suppose you will have to trust me on this or take the time to test your self.

Prime 95 ver 27.7

[Aug 2 23:35] Worker starting


[Aug 2 23:37] Self-test 448K passed!
[Aug 2 23:38] Self-test 8K passed!
[Aug 2 23:39] Self-test 512K passed!
[Aug 2 23:40] Self-test 12K passed!
[Aug 2 23:41] Self-test 576K passed!
[Aug 2 23:42] Self-test 18K passed!
[Aug 2 23:44] Self-test 672K passed!
[Aug 2 23:45] Self-test 21K passed!
[Aug 2 23:46] Self-test 768K passed!
[Aug 2 23:47] Self-test 25K passed!
[Aug 2 23:48] Self-test 864K passed!
[Aug 2 23:49] Self-test 32K passed!
[Aug 2 23:51] Self-test 960K passed!
[Aug 2 23:52] Self-test 36K passed!
[Aug 2 23:53] Self-test 1120K passed!
[Aug 2 23:54] Self-test 48K passed!
[Aug 2 23:55] Self-test 1200K passed!
[Aug 2 23:57] Self-test 60K passed!
[Aug 2 23:58] Self-test 1344K passed!
[Aug 2 23:59] Self-test 72K passed!
[Aug 3 00:00] Self-test 1536K passed!
[Aug 3 00:01] Self-test 84K passed!
[Aug 3 00:02] Self-test 1728K passed!
[Aug 3 00:03] Self-test 100K passed!
[Aug 3 00:04] Self-test 1920K passed!
[Aug 3 00:05] Self-test 120K passed!
[Aug 3 00:07] Self-test 2240K passed!
[Aug 3 00:08] Self-test 140K passed!
[Aug 3 00:09] Self-test 2400K passed!
[Aug 3 00:10] Self-test 160K passed!
[Aug 3 00:11] Self-test 2688K passed!
[Aug 3 00:12] Self-test 192K passed!
[Aug 3 00:13] Self-test 2880K passed!
[Aug 3 00:15] Self-test 224K passed!
[Aug 3 00:16] Self-test 3200K passed!
[Aug 3 00:17] Self-test 256K passed!
[Aug 3 00:18] Self-test 3456K passed!
[Aug 3 00:19] Self-test 288K passed!
[Aug 3 00:20] Self-test 3840K passed!
[Aug 3 00:21] Self-test 336K passed!
[Aug 3 00:22] Self-test 400K passed!
[Aug 3 00:24] Self-test 480K passed!
[Aug 3 00:25] Self-test 10K passed!
[Aug 3 00:26] Self-test 560K passed!
[Aug 3 00:27] Self-test 16K passed!
[Aug 3 00:28] Self-test 640K passed!
[Aug 3 00:29] Self-test 20K passed!
[Aug 3 00:30] Self-test 720K passed!
[Aug 3 00:32] Self-test 24K passed!
[Aug 3 00:33] Self-test 800K passed!
[Aug 3 00:34] Self-test 28K passed!
[Aug 3 00:35] Self-test 896K passed!
[Aug 3 00:36] Self-test 35K passed!
[Aug 3 00:37] Self-test 1024K passed!
[Aug 3 00:38] Self-test 40K passed!
[Aug 3 00:40] Self-test 1152K passed!
[Aug 3 00:41] Self-test 50K passed!
[Aug 3 00:42] Self-test 1280K passed!
[Aug 3 00:43] Self-test 64K passed!
[Aug 3 00:44] Self-test 1440K passed!
[Aug 3 00:45] Self-test 80K passed!
[Aug 3 00:46] Self-test 1600K passed!
[Aug 3 00:47] Self-test 96K passed!
[Aug 3 00:49] Self-test 1792K passed!
[Aug 3 00:50] Self-test 112K passed!
[Aug 3 00:51] Self-test 2048K passed!
[Aug 3 00:52] Self-test 128K passed!
[Aug 3 00:53] Self-test 2304K passed!
[Aug 3 00:54] Self-test 144K passed!
[Aug 3 00:55] Self-test 2560K passed!
[Aug 3 00:57] Self-test 168K passed!
[Aug 3 00:58] Self-test 2800K passed!
[Aug 3 00:59] Self-test 200K passed!
[Aug 3 01:00] Self-test 3072K passed!
[Aug 3 01:01] Self-test 240K passed!
[Aug 3 01:02] Self-test 3360K passed!
[Aug 3 01:03] Self-test 280K passed!
[Aug 3 01:05] Self-test 3584K passed!
[Aug 3 01:06] Self-test 320K passed!
[Aug 3 01:07] Self-test 4000K passed!
[Aug 3 01:08] Self-test 384K passed!
[Aug 3 01:09] Self-test 4096K passed!

Time to complete 1:32:00 or 92 minutes

92/82=1.12 minutes per iteration

1.12*15=16.80 estimated time to complete an iteration when 15 minutes is selected

16.80*82=1377.6 estimated minutes to complete 82 iterations using 15 minute iteration length

1377.6/60=22.96 estimated hours to complete 82 iterations or 22:58:01

Conclusion: Expect the default torture test for Prime95 ver 27.7 to take 23 hrs to complete a full round of available test before it begins to repeat test over again.

Note: The iterations (in Red above) most commonly used as a precursor to a full run of Prime, 1344, 1792 & 2688 come at 23 min, 36 min & 74 min in to the 1 min per iteration testing. That translates in to 345 min, 540 min & 1100 min if you multiply by 15 to calculate estimated time at 15min iterations. That comes to 5:45:00, 9:00:00 & 18:30:00 respectively the amount of time it would take to reach each of those test.

Same as all processor, motherboard, memory, GPU combos and system setups vary in their ability to overclock and or produce bench results so too will your time vary to complete these test but there is a range of similarity that we've come to know with these combos, which means if your result vary widely for those published above you may have an issue that needs to be addressed. For example if you are taking 20 min or more to complete an iteration it's likely you bench result will be low. This has been evidenced by folks with high overclocks producing bench results under what similar systems with with a lesser clock. I could go deeper into this aspect but it would be breaking from the scope of this post so I will let you draw your own conclusion on that matter for now.

IMHO if you want to consider your machine Super Stable you would have to run a Prime Torture Test, which is essentially a blend test (8k to 4096k or small & large FFTs), using 95% of available memory for 24 hrs. Thus would insure maximum stress testing using all available test through Prime95 ver 27.7


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> My hope is to clear up any ambiguity over Prime95 ver 27.7
> You can see below the entire list of iterations offered by this version before iterations begin to repeat. If you like to see for yourself quickly simply run a custom test using the settings below.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/987447/
> 
> The results below are copied from the results text from within Prime95 less the 3-4 passes per iteration that was reported. The test that follows the last iteration listed here is 448k which you will note is the first test. I suppose you will have to trust me on this or take the time to test your self.
> 
> Prime 95 ver 27.7
> [Aug 2 23:35] Worker starting
> 
> [Aug 2 23:37] Self-test 448K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:38] Self-test 8K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:39] Self-test 512K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:40] Self-test 12K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:41] Self-test 576K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:42] Self-test 18K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:44] Self-test 672K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:45] Self-test 21K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:46] Self-test 768K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:47] Self-test 25K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:48] Self-test 864K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:49] Self-test 32K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:51] Self-test 960K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:52] Self-test 36K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:53] Self-test 1120K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:54] Self-test 48K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:55] Self-test 1200K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:57] Self-test 60K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:58] Self-test 1344K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:59] Self-test 72K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:00] Self-test 1536K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:01] Self-test 84K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:02] Self-test 1728K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:03] Self-test 100K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:04] Self-test 1920K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:05] Self-test 120K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:07] Self-test 2240K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:08] Self-test 140K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:09] Self-test 2400K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:10] Self-test 160K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:11] Self-test 2688K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:12] Self-test 192K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:13] Self-test 2880K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:15] Self-test 224K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:16] Self-test 3200K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:17] Self-test 256K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:18] Self-test 3456K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:19] Self-test 288K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:20] Self-test 3840K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:21] Self-test 336K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:22] Self-test 400K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:24] Self-test 480K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:25] Self-test 10K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:26] Self-test 560K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:27] Self-test 16K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:28] Self-test 640K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:29] Self-test 20K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:30] Self-test 720K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:32] Self-test 24K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:33] Self-test 800K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:34] Self-test 28K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:35] Self-test 896K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:36] Self-test 35K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:37] Self-test 1024K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:38] Self-test 40K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:40] Self-test 1152K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:41] Self-test 50K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:42] Self-test 1280K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:43] Self-test 64K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:44] Self-test 1440K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:45] Self-test 80K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:46] Self-test 1600K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:47] Self-test 96K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:49] Self-test 1792K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:50] Self-test 112K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:51] Self-test 2048K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:52] Self-test 128K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:53] Self-test 2304K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:54] Self-test 144K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:55] Self-test 2560K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:57] Self-test 168K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:58] Self-test 2800K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:59] Self-test 200K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:00] Self-test 3072K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:01] Self-test 240K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:02] Self-test 3360K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:03] Self-test 280K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:05] Self-test 3584K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:06] Self-test 320K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:07] Self-test 4000K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:08] Self-test 384K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:09] Self-test 4096K passed!
> Time to complete 1:32:00 or 92 minutes
> 92/82=1.12 minutes per iteration
> 1.12*15=16.80 estimated time to complete an iteration when 15 minutes is selected
> 16.80*82=1377.6 estimated minutes to complete 82 iterations using 15 minute iteration length
> 1377.6/60=22.96 estimated hours to complete 82 iterations or 22:58:01
> 
> Conclusion: Expect the default torture test for Prime95 ver 27.7 to take 23 hrs to complete a full round of available test before it begins to repeat test over again.
> 
> Note: The iterations (in Red above) most commonly used as a precursor to a full run of Prime, 1344, 1792 & 2688 come at 23 min, 36 min & 74 min in to the 1 min per iteration testing. That translates in to 345 min, 540 min & 1100 min if you multiply by 15 to calculate estimated time at 15min iterations. That comes to 5:45:00, 9:00:00 & 18:30:00 respectively the amount of time it would take to reach each of those test.
> Same as all processor, motherboard, memory, GPU combos and system setups vary in their ability to overclock and or produce bench results so too will your time vary to complete these test but there is a range of similarity that we've come to know with these combos, which means if your result vary widely for those published above you may have an issue that needs to be addressed. For example if you are taking 20 min or more to complete an iteration it's likely you bench result will be low. This has been evidenced by folks with high overclocks producing bench results under what similar systems with with a lesser clock. I could go deeper into this aspect but it would be breaking from the scope of this post so I will let you draw your own conclusion on that matter for now.
> 
> IMHO if you want to consider your machine Super Stable you would have to run a Prime Torture Test, which is essentially a blend test (8k to 4096k or small & large FFTs), using 95% of available memory for 24 hrs. Thus would insure maximum stress testing using all available test through Prime95 ver 27.7


As usual, you prove your value. My hat's off to you, sir!


----------



## owcraftsman

Thanks nismofreak

rep sure is hard to come by around here thanks to whom ever gave it.

If it was you nismofreak thanks again!


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> when you first start prime, look at the fft size it shows
> 
> this size of 448 will test again when prime starts a 'second loop' meaning its finished running all fft sizes.
> you can look in the results.txt and see all the ffts that finished
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's what I thought initially but I have to look for the second 448 manually to verify if it is really on its second loop? When is the results.txt actually created, when I stop the custom blend test?
Click to expand...

At any point you can click the "edit" button then click "copy window" see screen below. All you have to do is paste it in to you favorite text editor.

It will capture all you see and don't see. If it has run for 24 hrs it will copy the entire log.


----------



## OC-Noobie

My updated results

Running...


Stopped...



Changes I made are as follows:

CPU PLL Voltage: from Auto to 1.6000 (as you can see, this change made little to no difference in my Vcore)

Using Prime95 27.7 64-bit (instead of Prime95 27.7 32-bit version as before)
Using 13,824 MB of RAM


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> My hope is to clear up any ambiguity over Prime95 ver 27.7
> You can see below the entire list of iterations offered by this version before iterations begin to repeat. If you like to see for yourself quickly simply run a custom test using the settings below.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/987447/
> 
> The results below are copied from the results text from within Prime95 less the 3-4 passes per iteration that was reported. The test that follows the last iteration listed here is 448k which you will note is the first test. I suppose you will have to trust me on this or take the time to test your self.
> 
> Prime 95 ver 27.7
> [Aug 2 23:35] Worker starting
> 
> [Aug 2 23:37] Self-test 448K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:38] Self-test 8K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:39] Self-test 512K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:40] Self-test 12K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:41] Self-test 576K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:42] Self-test 18K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:44] Self-test 672K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:45] Self-test 21K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:46] Self-test 768K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:47] Self-test 25K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:48] Self-test 864K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:49] Self-test 32K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:51] Self-test 960K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:52] Self-test 36K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:53] Self-test 1120K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:54] Self-test 48K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:55] Self-test 1200K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:57] Self-test 60K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:58] Self-test 1344K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:59] Self-test 72K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:00] Self-test 1536K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:01] Self-test 84K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:02] Self-test 1728K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:03] Self-test 100K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:04] Self-test 1920K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:05] Self-test 120K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:07] Self-test 2240K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:08] Self-test 140K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:09] Self-test 2400K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:10] Self-test 160K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:11] Self-test 2688K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:12] Self-test 192K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:13] Self-test 2880K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:15] Self-test 224K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:16] Self-test 3200K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:17] Self-test 256K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:18] Self-test 3456K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:19] Self-test 288K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:20] Self-test 3840K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:21] Self-test 336K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:22] Self-test 400K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:24] Self-test 480K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:25] Self-test 10K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:26] Self-test 560K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:27] Self-test 16K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:28] Self-test 640K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:29] Self-test 20K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:30] Self-test 720K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:32] Self-test 24K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:33] Self-test 800K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:34] Self-test 28K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:35] Self-test 896K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:36] Self-test 35K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:37] Self-test 1024K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:38] Self-test 40K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:40] Self-test 1152K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:41] Self-test 50K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:42] Self-test 1280K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:43] Self-test 64K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:44] Self-test 1440K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:45] Self-test 80K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:46] Self-test 1600K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:47] Self-test 96K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:49] Self-test 1792K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:50] Self-test 112K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:51] Self-test 2048K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:52] Self-test 128K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:53] Self-test 2304K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:54] Self-test 144K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:55] Self-test 2560K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:57] Self-test 168K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:58] Self-test 2800K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:59] Self-test 200K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:00] Self-test 3072K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:01] Self-test 240K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:02] Self-test 3360K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:03] Self-test 280K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:05] Self-test 3584K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:06] Self-test 320K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:07] Self-test 4000K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:08] Self-test 384K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:09] Self-test 4096K passed!
> Time to complete 1:32:00 or 92 minutes
> 92/82=1.12 minutes per iteration
> 1.12*15=16.80 estimated time to complete an iteration when 15 minutes is selected
> 16.80*82=1377.6 estimated minutes to complete 82 iterations using 15 minute iteration length
> 1377.6/60=22.96 estimated hours to complete 82 iterations or 22:58:01
> 
> Conclusion: Expect the default torture test for Prime95 ver 27.7 to take 23 hrs to complete a full round of available test before it begins to repeat test over again.
> 
> Note: The iterations (in Red above) most commonly used as a precursor to a full run of Prime, 1344, 1792 & 2688 come at 23 min, 36 min & 74 min in to the 1 min per iteration testing. That translates in to 345 min, 540 min & 1100 min if you multiply by 15 to calculate estimated time at 15min iterations. That comes to 5:45:00, 9:00:00 & 18:30:00 respectively the amount of time it would take to reach each of those test.
> Same as all processor, motherboard, memory, GPU combos and system setups vary in their ability to overclock and or produce bench results so too will your time vary to complete these test but there is a range of similarity that we've come to know with these combos, which means if your result vary widely for those published above you may have an issue that needs to be addressed. For example if you are taking 20 min or more to complete an iteration it's likely you bench result will be low. This has been evidenced by folks with high overclocks producing bench results under what similar systems with with a lesser clock. I could go deeper into this aspect but it would be breaking from the scope of this post so I will let you draw your own conclusion on that matter for now.
> 
> IMHO if you want to consider your machine Super Stable you would have to run a Prime Torture Test, which is essentially a blend test (8k to 4096k or small & large FFTs), using 95% of available memory for 24 hrs. Thus would insure maximum stress testing using all available test through Prime95 ver 27.7


Thanks! +REP









Anyway, I understand now most of the post but not this one "For example if you are taking 20 min or more to complete an iteration it's likely you bench result will be low. This has been evidenced by folks with high overclocks producing bench results under what similar systems with with a lesser clock.". Can you expound that for me? Thanks.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> People have a tendency to grab other peeps templates, attempt to use it and when they fail they have no idea why. What they miss is the process of getting to those settings because they are either to lazy or don't have time to do it on there own. Check out your beginners guides to Overclocking. When you do, you will discover they are quit simple, you make only a couple changes to your bios and are instructed on how to work your way up gradually. You will not find the finer details such as CPU Pll adjustment in these guides yet you will come to stabilize your system it may not be 5.0 but you will get somewhere. Now that your system is stabilized, meaning 12 hours Prime95, it's time to move on to the finer details. Let's say your temps were to high when you ran Prime and now you want to lower your temps and you heard somewhere lowering CPU PLL not only lowered temps but also make it possible to run the same system at the same clock speed with a slightly lower vcore too. That would sound wonderful right? Ya Man! So what do you do to get there? 1st you must start with a stable system. There are no short cuts here. Peeps with no patients need not apply. Now with a stable system begin lowering CPU PLL. Start at 1.5v cpupll run 3dm11 (my preference) or PCM11 or Super Pi the point is benchmark your system at least 3 times record the results go back to bios bump cpupll up a notch +.05v run 3dm11 again 3 time record the results. Repeat the process until you reach 1.80v cpupll. Consider your highest average bench results your cpupll sweet spot. Switch to the sweet spot now and run Prime 1344 & 1792 30 min each. If you pass that now it's time to try lowering vcore one notch then run Prime max mem 1344 & 1792 iterations 30 min each again, keep lowering vcore & stress testing until you begin to fail go back into the bios and bump vcore back up two notches and run Prime95 w/max mem for 12 hrs. If you pass you have now fine tuned your system to the lowest possible voltages and consequently temps as well. Notice a pattern here? Always try one thing at a time then Test each and every adjustment and back that up with a 12hrs stability run.
> 
> About the memory it's always best to overclock with only two dimm slots populated but I certainly understand with 2Gb sticks why you would want all 4 making sticks running so the later is not an option. I think you may have gotten form the above it's best to focus on one thing at a time and sometimes that means taking things out of the picture that could be an obstacle. Like running your memory at slower than rated speed. Doing so takes them out if the picture as the potential cause of a failure while stressing your system. Once you have stabilized your system at a given clock you can turn your attention to the memory bump it up to rated spec and run Memtest if you can pass 12 hrs of that you know your memory is stable but you will also have to stress test your entire system again with Prime with the new memory settings. Like I said if you in a hurry move on this stuff ain't for you buy a Dell leave it stock and get a new one when that one breaks. lol


Oh by the way, with your process here, is it really recommended to bum back up two notches of vcore when I begin to fail prime95? One notch is too close to the limit?

Is this two notch up recommendation also applicable when I'm at the first step of looking for my stable vcore?


----------



## pc-illiterate

2 bumps will save you a bit of time. and 2 bumps is .010v. while .005v isnt really significant in finding stability when you want to get close.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 2 bumps will save you a bit of time. and 2 bumps is .010v. while .005v isnt really significant in finding stability when you want to get close.


What do you exactly mean?


----------



## johnko1

guys I'm new to sandybridge overclocking and I need some help.I have made the right changes to the bios according to the tutorials,but when I run cpu-z it show the stock frequency after some seconds.What I'm doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## OC-Noobie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> The first screen should qualify you for the Sandy Stable Club so good job!!
> The vcore seems to be a bit high but that may be what is needed got your proc.
> If so then I'd say you have little headroom to go higher otherwise see if you can get that vcore down a bit and still pass 12hr prime.
> Also if you want Super Stable status you would need to use all available memory when running Prime. It appears you ran the default torture test which uses only 1600mb of memory.
> That can be changed by ticking the "Custom" box in the opening dialog window and entering a larger amount in the memory field. I see you have 16gb installed from the Task Manager dialog. note: you have 11995mb available memory so it would be safe to type in 11000 mb. This will utilize 97% of your memory throughout the Prime testing. This will give you a better representation of stability and again qualify you for Super Stability.
> 
> If you have not done so already lower you CPU PLL to say 1.6v from the default of 1.8v which may enable you to use a lower vcore. Unfortunately any changes you make will have to be re tested for stability but that won't change your Sandy Stable status. Nice Work! GL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> He's actually at 4.6 but you're right, a 4.6 oc would need something like 1.34-1.38. Try adjusting the negative offset in the BIOS until you are somewhere in that range when under load.


I changed some settings in the BIOS as suggested above; changed the CPU PLL to 1.6000v, applied a negative offset of 0.010 and increased the RAM usage to 14336MB and retested.

As Jayjr1105 suggested, my Vcore dropped down to about 1.360v with a temperature of about 68-75 deg C; Prime only ran for just over 6 hours before we had a power outage.







So I'm assuming that I can tweak a little more out the CPU, with a little more help/advice of course.


----------



## OkanG

Hi guys. I have a 2500k with an ASUS Z77 motherboard. Is there a guide for overclocking the 2500k with the Z77 motherboard? I think I've missed it somehow. I can't find it anywhere


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh by the way, with your process here, is it really recommended to bum back up two notches of vcore when I begin to fail prime95? One notch is too close to the limit?
> 
> Is this two notch up recommendation also applicable when I'm at the first step of looking for my stable vcore?


Sorry it took so long to get back. Work has be hectic.

If you are passing 30 min of 1344 & 1792 @ 1.XX vcore and lower it one notch or .005v and it fails the same tests YES I would raise your vcore two notches up or .010 before I would consider a full 12-18 or 24 hr run. This is true with offset or manual vcore methods. At least it's what works for me.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Noobie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> The first screen should qualify you for the Sandy Stable Club so good job!!
> The vcore seems to be a bit high but that may be what is needed got your proc.
> If so then I'd say you have little headroom to go higher otherwise see if you can get that vcore down a bit and still pass 12hr prime.
> Also if you want Super Stable status you would need to use all available memory when running Prime. It appears you ran the default torture test which uses only 1600mb of memory.
> That can be changed by ticking the "Custom" box in the opening dialog window and entering a larger amount in the memory field. I see you have 16gb installed from the Task Manager dialog. note: you have 11995mb available memory so it would be safe to type in 11000 mb. This will utilize 97% of your memory throughout the Prime testing. This will give you a better representation of stability and again qualify you for Super Stability.
> 
> If you have not done so already lower you CPU PLL to say 1.6v from the default of 1.8v which may enable you to use a lower vcore. Unfortunately any changes you make will have to be re tested for stability but that won't change your Sandy Stable status. Nice Work! GL
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> He's actually at 4.6 but you're right, a 4.6 oc would need something like 1.34-1.38. Try adjusting the negative offset in the BIOS until you are somewhere in that range when under load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I changed some settings in the BIOS as suggested above; changed the CPU PLL to 1.6000v, applied a negative offset of 0.010 and increased the RAM usage to 14336MB and retested.
> 
> As Jayjr1105 suggested, my Vcore dropped down to about 1.360v with a temperature of about 68-75 deg C; Prime only ran for just over 6 hours before we had a power outage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm assuming that I can tweak a little more out the CPU, with a little more help/advice of course.
Click to expand...

Power Failures aside it appears you are heading the right direction. It's hard to tell if you can go lower but running the P95 custom 1344k and or 1792k iterations for 30 min each may be a good indication of whether you can go lower or not. Work those two test until you fail and then + bump your vcore .010 and run a long test. like mentioned above in my last post. GL


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Sorry it took so long to get back. Work has be hectic.
> 
> If you are passing 30 min of 1344 & 1792 @ 1.XX vcore and lower it one notch or .005v and it fails the same tests YES I would raise your vcore two notches up or .010 before I would consider a full 12-18 or 24 hr run. This is true with offset or manual vcore methods. At least it's what works for me.


No worries.

Oh ok, so that's just being "on the safe side" of things?


----------



## brute maniac

hey guys are you still taking entries? had this chip for a year and i thought it was about time to join










craftsman's method of finding your PLL sweetspot seems logical so ill try that, my question is how can i find my VCCIO sweetspot on a stable system?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Now that your system is stabilized, meaning 12 hours Prime95, it's time to move on to the finer details. Let's say your temps were to high when you ran Prime and now you want to lower your temps and you heard somewhere lowering CPU PLL not only lowered temps but also make it possible to run the same system at the same clock speed with a slightly lower vcore too. That would sound wonderful right? Ya Man! So what do you do to get there? 1st you must start with a stable system. There are no short cuts here. Peeps with no patients need not apply. Now with a stable system begin lowering CPU PLL. Start at 1.5v cpupll run 3dm11 (my preference) or PCM11 or Super Pi the point is benchmark your system at least 3 times record the results go back to bios bump cpupll up a notch +.05v run 3dm11 again 3 time record the results. Repeat the process until you reach 1.80v cpupll. Consider your highest average bench results your cpupll sweet spot. Switch to the sweet spot now and run Prime 1344 & 1792 30 min each. If you pass that now it's time to try lowering vcore one notch then run Prime max mem 1344 & 1792 iterations 30 min each again, keep lowering vcore & stress testing until you begin to fail go back into the bios and bump vcore back up two notches and run Prime95 w/max mem for 12 hrs. If you pass you have now fine tuned your system to the lowest possible voltages and consequently temps as well. Notice a pattern here? Always try one thing at a time then Test each and every adjustment and back that up with a 12hrs stability run.


----------



## Hackcremo

I hope I provide enough details to be added into the list..just mild 4.5Ghz overclock..my cooler cannot hold on more then that..


----------



## pc-illiterate

Wow thats hot for the voltage. Whats your ambients?


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Wow thats hot for the voltage. Whats your ambients?


32'C..the new version of prime use AVX..which stress more than usual..


----------



## pc-illiterate

Yeah. I run 1.36v at 4.5ghz and never break 70* in ibt or prime. Ambient of74*F. Dont know C converted. I know. Every chip is different


----------



## johnko1

Any idea why the multiplier of my 2700k goes to stock when I enter windows?


----------



## kevindd992002

@owcraftsman

I'm still in the process of looking for my stable vcore voltage but having weird observations.

So I set my multiplier to 48 and tested 30 mins of 1344, 2688, and 1792 FFTs each for each vcore voltage I set the BIOS to until I finally pass these three FFTs. These are my observations:

1.465V - did not pass the first FFT test, BSOD 0x101, increase vcore
1.470V - passed all 3 FFTs, proceeded to custom blend and had BSOD 0x101 sometime in the run (didn't know exactly what time since I left it overnight)
1.475V - passed all 3 FFTs, proceeded to custom blend and had BSOD 0x101 sometime in the run (didn't know exactly what time since I left it overnight)
1.480V - passed all 3 FFTs, currently running custom blend now

Is this normal? Is that observation just a proof that those FFT quick tests are really not that reliable?

And my CPU looks very vcore voltage hungry, yes?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @owcraftsman
> 
> I'm still in the process of looking for my stable vcore voltage but having weird observations.
> 
> So I set my multiplier to 48 and tested 30 mins of 1344, 2688, and 1792 FFTs each for each vcore voltage I set the BIOS to until I finally pass these three FFTs. These are my observations:
> 
> 1.465V - did not pass the first FFT test, BSOD 0x101, increase vcore
> 1.470V - passed all 3 FFTs, proceeded to custom blend and had BSOD 0x101 sometime in the run (didn't know exactly what time since I left it overnight)
> 1.475V - passed all 3 FFTs, proceeded to custom blend and had BSOD 0x101 sometime in the run (didn't know exactly what time since I left it overnight)
> 1.480V - passed all 3 FFTs, currently running custom blend now
> 
> Is this normal? Is that observation just a proof that those FFT quick tests are really not that reliable?
> 
> And my CPU looks very vcore voltage hungry, yes?


The tests work pretty well for me and I've read many others too. Keep in mind some chips are better that others your chip's vcore requirement @ 4.8 is to high IMO. My personal comfort level sits at 1.42v max vcore with excellent cooling especially for everyday use. If I were you I would consider stabilizing 4.6 0r 4.7 and if you want to bench your machine you can always come back to you 4.8 settings temporarily.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> The tests work pretty well for me and I've read many others too. Keep in mind some chips are better that others your chip's vcore requirement @ 4.8 is to high IMO. My personal comfort level sits at 1.42v max vcore with excellent cooling especially for everyday use. If I were you I would consider stabilizing 4.6 0r 4.7 and if you want to bench your machine you can always come back to you 4.8 settings temporarily.


My comfort zone is actually 1.5V so no worries on that. Temperatures are fine, my personal limit is 85C and I'm still nowhere near that. I just don't understand why the FFTs for me are not as reliable as for others? I can't believe this, I just failed custom blend test at 1.495V. Is there really something wrong with my system? Please help. The error is always 0x101. Or does it just mean that my chip can't handle 4.8 regardless of vcore?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> The tests work pretty well for me and I've read many others too. Keep in mind some chips are better that others your chip's vcore requirement @ 4.8 is to high IMO. My personal comfort level sits at 1.42v max vcore with excellent cooling especially for everyday use. If I were you I would consider stabilizing 4.6 0r 4.7 and if you want to bench your machine you can always come back to you 4.8 settings temporarily.
> 
> 
> 
> My comfort zone is actually 1.5V so no worries on that. Temperatures are fine, my personal limit is 85C and I'm still nowhere near that. I just don't understand why the FFTs for me are not as reliable as for others? I can't believe this, I just failed custom blend test at 1.495V. Is there really something wrong with my system? Please help. The error is always 0x101. Or does it just mean that my chip can't handle 4.8 regardless of vcore?
Click to expand...

Try enabling Internal PLL Overvoltage


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Try enabling Internal PLL Overvoltage


I thought that's only enabled when I can't boot into Windows? But I can boot into Windows just fine.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Try enabling Internal PLL Overvoltage
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that's only enabled when I can't boot into Windows? But I can boot into Windows just fine.
Click to expand...

It appears your proc is struggling at best it was just a suggestion to see if it helps the better advice I already gave which would be at 4.6 or 4.7.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> It appears your proc is struggling at best it was just a suggestion to see if it helps the better advice I already gave which would be at 4.6 or 4.7.


Right. I will try what I can do and report back. Thanks man, as always!

Well, what vcore ranges should I expect for each multiplier?


----------



## LuminatX

Got a quick question, CPU-Z is telling me that my ram is running only at 800mhz, when I have a 1600mhz set of ram?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2465700

Ram set
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233146

Am I missing something? or do you think I need to fix something in the bios?

Also if it matters, I have the ram in slot 2,3,4.
as my cpu heatsink fan blocks slot 1.

but maybe could be the problem?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Got a quick question, CPU-Z is telling me that my ram is running only at 800mhz, when I have a 1600mhz set of ram?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2465700
> Ram set
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233146
> Am I missing something? or do you think I need to fix something in the bios?
> Also if it matters, I have the ram in slot 2,3,4.
> as my cpu heatsink fan blocks slot 1.
> but maybe could be the problem?


Nope,it's normal.Ram is always shown as half


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Nope,it's normal.Ram is always shown as half


ahhh phewww.
Thanks


----------



## pc-illiterate

but you arent running in dual channel which does slow your ram down. you would be better off using 8 g in the slots 2+4


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> but you arent running in dual channel which does slow your ram down. you would be better off using 8 g in the slots 2+4


yeah I am, at least according to cpu-z I am.


----------



## Staghelm

Awesome Guide, well i recently oced my CPU with other guides, i did it very similar, but since your explanation of the offset voltage is very good im going to try it now
your saying i should see VID of CPU-Z and VID of Real Temp and compare them

these are my records UNDER LOAD running Prime 95 1344FFT
CPU-Z= 1.336v & 1.344v (those voltages keep switching dont know why..)
Real Temp= 1.3561VID & 1.3661VID (those keep switching too)









WITHOUT torturing the CPU
CPUZ = 1.328v (stable)
Real Temp = 1.328 (Stable)

What do you suggest of an offset voltage for my cpu?

Thanks


----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Staghelm*
> 
> Awesome Guide, well i recently oced my CPU with other guides, i did it very similar, but since your explanation of the offset voltage is very good im going to try it now
> your saying i should see VID of CPU-Z and VID of Real Temp and compare them
> these are my records UNDER LOAD running Prime 95 1344FFT
> CPU-Z= 1.336v & 1.344v (those voltages keep switching dont know why..)
> Real Temp= 1.3561VID & 1.3661VID (those keep switching too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITHOUT torturing the CPU
> CPUZ = 1.328v (stable)
> Real Temp = 1.328 (Stable)
> What do you suggest of an offset voltage for my cpu?
> Thanks


try giving this a read. i found it was a really informative guide that helped me alot in understanding offset overclocking and what settings did what. especially how the level of LLC affected the offset


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brute maniac*
> 
> try giving this a read. i found it was a really informative guide that helped me alot in understanding offset overclocking and what settings did what. especially how the level of LLC affected the offset


This article is misleading and is full of wrong explanations !


----------



## kope

Quote:


> However, the side effect of using this method (manual voltage) is that the applied voltage code (VID) remains static under all loading conditions so we end up increasing power consumption and heat production under light loading conditions unnecessarily.


This conclusion (totally wrong) made that now complete oc community thinks that offset method is something better, it is just another way of showing the things, or better to say another approach to exactly to same thing.
On the first place "applied voltage code" can't be VID and most important voltage can't increase power consumption


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> yeah I am, at least according to cpu-z I am.


it says dual channel here ?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it says dual channel here ?


yeap. Channel : dual (Top right)


----------



## Staghelm

Why did you disable c3 and c6? when did you decide to do that on your Overclocking progress to 5.0ghz?


----------



## RazorCaT

@ Stag: c3 and c6 should be disabled (when using offset mode) if you are experiencing random freezes and BSODs on higher overclocks at idle....


----------



## s74r1

Edit: Nevermind, disregard this. I used an old version of Prime95. The new AVX Prime95 crashes on 1344K.

Finally decided to push my CPU past the mild 4.5GHz OC I had. Didn't realize my RealTemp was old until after I'd already begun, but It shouldn't make a difference (temps in Core Temp seem identical).

2500K @ 4.8GHz
1.41Vcore load, 1.42Vcore Idle measured w/ voltmeter @ Very High (75%) LLC
Corsair H60 Push/Pull, temps stay <80c in normal room temp, 85c in hot room.

18 hours prime stable, all 70 blend tests @ 8GB RAM usage.

Probably can get the Vcore down to 1.4v if I fiddle with PLL.

Full size image


----------



## johnko1

guys a 2700k on 4.8GHz with 1.36(cpuz-on bios 1.32) vols is considered good? I was testing it when I installed my watercooling loop and stressed it for 2 hours,but I didn't hae the chance to try lowering some settings on bios.I am now on 4.5GHz at 1.29 volt.Does the 300MHz worth increasing the voltage or not?Max safe is about 1.3 as the guides say....

Opinions?


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> Finally decided to push my CPU past the mild 4.5GHz OC I had. Didn't realize my RealTemp was old until after I'd already begun, but It shouldn't make a difference (temps in Core Temp seem identical).
> 2500K @ 4.8GHz
> 1.41Vcore load, 1.42Vcore Idle measured w/ voltmeter @ Very High (75%) LLC
> Corsair H60 Push/Pull, temps stay <80c in normal room temp, 85c in hot room.
> 18 hours prime stable, all 70 blend tests @ 8GB RAM usage.
> Probably can get the Vcore down to 1.4v if I fiddle with PLL.
> Full size image


Nevermind, disregard this... I had an old version of Prime95 without AVX. I went and tested 2.7.7 with the problematic 1344k, 1792k, and 2688k FFT's and it BSOD 124'd within 10mins on 1344. Seems I have work to do to get this stable









Edit: Seems stable now with 1.71v PLL, passed 30mins of 1344k, 1792k and 2688k with AVX Prime95 but I'll have to run another 12+hr prime95 I guess to qualify here. it's crazy that 18 hours of prime95 without AVX was stable but crashed within 10mins with AVX.


----------



## Dragonix

I overclocked my i7-2700K a bit more today and I'm a bit worried about the temperatures. Normally it's running at 4.0 GHz @ 1.160V and 63C in peak.

Right now it's running at 4.5 GHz at 1.320V (1.308V under stress). The max. temperatures I'm getting using Prime95 are 68-73-75-71 after ~30 min. Should I be worried? I don't want to push it too hard.

BTW. I'm using Prolimatech Armageddon with 2 x BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 140mm 1000 RPM fans.

EDIT: oh, and HT is on in both cases.


----------



## johnko1

semps are good,are you using the latest prime95 with avx?


----------



## Dragonix

I don't think so, it's a bit older version. Anyway it's Prime95 27.7 build 2.

I started getting BSOD at 4.5 GHz. Panicked and went back to 4.0 GHz - it worked stable for about 3 months. Running Prime95 again but I also got 1 BSOD @ 4.0 so I'm a bit worried. I hope I didn't damage anything.


----------



## King Who Dat

Here is a peek at what my next entry will be. This is an amazing chip. Stays so super cool and is a very nice clocker. I'll re-post final pics later today. I've already completed 25 passes of IBT using 6gb of my 8gb ram with avx enabled.

4.6ghz @ 1.248v 100% load, not too shabby.


----------



## johnko1

did you install bluescreen viewer?Check the codes that bsod gave you,you might find the solution to your problem


----------



## Dragonix

Yeah, it was BSOD #101 - so I guess vcore. The last thing I did was disabling Internal PPL Overvoltage, maybe that caused the BSOD @ 4.0 GHz. Now I switched it back to "auto", so far 50 min. of Prime95 and working. I'll pass on overclocking for now - too scared.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonix*
> 
> Yeah, it was BSOD #101 - so I guess vcore. The last thing I did was disabling Internal PPL Overvoltage, maybe that caused the BSOD @ 4.0 GHz. Now I switched it back to "auto", so far 50 min. of Prime95 and working. I'll pass on overclocking for now - too scared.


keep ppl overvoltage disabled,unless you overclock above 4.5


----------



## Dragonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> keep ppl overvoltage disabled,unless you overclock above 4.5


I see, thank you for helping me. I followed a guide I found somewhere. All I did so far was setting LLC to "high", spread spectrum to "disabled", turbo ratio to 40 (or 45) and the Vcore to 1.190 (1.330 for 4.5). RAM Voltage is set to "auto" (1.5V), VCCIO and VCCSA voltage also on "auto" as well as PPL Voltage.

When running 4.5 GHz i disabled the ppl overvoltage.

It was not stable at 4.5 GHz @ 1.330V (set in BIOS) so I tried increasing the voltage to 1.340V - then I got BSOD on Windows boot (just after password) so I reverted back to 4.0.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonix*
> 
> I see, thank you for helping me. I followed a guide I found somewhere. All I did so far was setting LLC to "high", spread spectrum to "disabled", turbo ratio to 40 (or 45) and the Vcore to 1.190 (1.330 for 4.5). RAM Voltage is set to "auto" (1.5V), VCCIO and VCCSA voltage also on "auto" as well as PPL Voltage.
> When running 4.5 GHz i disabled the ppl overvoltage.
> It was not stable at 4.5 GHz @ 1.330V (set in BIOS) so I tried increasing the voltage to 1.340V - then I got BSOD on Windows boot (just after password) so I reverted back to 4.0.


I have left spread spectrum on autn 4.2GHz I was able to run with stock voltage (aroung 1.15) so that seems a bit high to me.To some sress testing and if it's stable tr lower the values


----------



## Dragonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I have left spread spectrum on autn 4.2GHz I was able to run with stock voltage (aroung 1.15) so that seems a bit high to me.To some sress testing and if it's stable tr lower the values


I tried both 1.180V and 1.185V and I was getting BSOD #124.

I also tried reaching 4.2 GHz but it took 1,240V to get it stable. :/

I guess my chip isn't that great for overclocking, or I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## pc-illiterate

enable vrm spread spectrum and disable cpu spread spectrum*
and dragon, fill out your rig builder please. everyone can see what hardware youre working with my glancing at your posts instead of searching for the post with your specs in it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> keep ppl overvoltage disabled,unless you overclock above 4.5


Even thought at higher than 45x mutlipliers I can boot into Windows, I need to enable pll overvoltage?


----------



## pc-illiterate

all ive seen is "enable pll overvoltage if you cant boot into windows". at x48 is the usual multi to need the overvoltage to boot.


----------



## Dragonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> enable vrm spread spectrum and disable cpu spread spectrum*
> and dragon, fill out your rig builder please. everyone can see what hardware youre working with my glancing at your posts instead of searching for the post with your specs in it.


Thank you for the tip with VRM Spread Spectrum PC-illiterate. I'll try that soon.

I filled in all the rig data some time ago, you should be able to see it. Let me know please if that's not the case.

EDIT: found the setting, it was under signature settings.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i dont see it and i dont know how to enable it. but i'll look at yours since i know you have it in your profile

*edit* i think your cooling problem stems from the fans on your prolimatech. they push an ok amount of air but they have low static pressure. it isnt even a full 1mm h20. most cooler fans have static pressure of 3mm h20 or higher. i really cant help anymore on the heat issue because with your voltage and clock, you should be cooler. as far as not being stable, more vcore. when you add vcore youre going to get more heat as you know. you can get some fans like the excaliburs. they have 3.53mm h20 and 85cfm according to cooler master specs. i know they worked great on my 212+ and still work fabulously on my h100 at 75%.
its up to you unless someone has an idea why your temps are so high. im betting someone else will tell you to reseat your cooler though after asking how your case airflow is.


----------



## Dragonix

Thanks again for your help PC-illiterate. After setting the spectrums correctly it seems to be running stable @ 4.5 GHz and 1.335V. It's probably to soon to tell but Prime95 is running for 2 hours now without any errors. Still very hot - 77C in peak.

I'll try to get new fans. The Excaliburs (as far as I can see) are 120mm only. My cooling is compatible with 140mm fans so I would prefer those. I will also change the thermal compound after I get new fans.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonix*
> 
> Thanks again for your help PC-illiterate. After setting the spectrums correctly it seems to be running stable @ 4.5 GHz and 1.335V. It's probably to soon to tell but Prime95 is running for 2 hours now without any errors. Still very hot - 77C in peak.
> I'll try to get new fans. The Excaliburs (as far as I can see) are 120mm only. My cooling is compatible with 140mm fans so I would prefer those. I will also change the thermal compound after I get new fans.


What cooler are you using?
I'm finishing the prolimatech pk-2 and pk-3 review tomorrow.Seems that pk-3 is a really good tim







Tomorrow I'm going to stress the cpu with pk-3 installed to finish the review.So far pk-3's o/cked idle temps match the stock ones using the pk-2!!


----------



## Dragonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> What cooler are you using?


Prolimatech Armageddon, right now equipped with 2 x BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 140mm @ 1000 RPM.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonix*
> 
> Prolimatech Armageddon, right now equipped with 2 x BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 140mm @ 1000 RPM.


Have you considered making a watercooling loop?I did recently and I'm never going back.Pc is so quiet cool now


----------



## pc-illiterate

i have yet to see 140 fans have anywhere near the air pressure the 120 fans do. it comes with the price of noise but 140 fans get loud pushing the all the air they can.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> all ive seen is "enable pll overvoltage if you cant boot into windows". at x48 is the usual multi to need the overvoltage to boot.


So if I can boot at 48x with no problems (this is my case), I do not need to enable PLL overvoltage? What does it do exactly anyway?

Also, is the a VRM Spread Spectrum setting for my board?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> What cooler are you using?
> I'm finishing the prolimatech pk-2 and pk-3 review tomorrow.Seems that pk-3 is a really good tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to stress the cpu with pk-3 installed to finish the review.So far pk-3's o/cked idle temps match the stock ones using the pk-2!!


Is the PK-3 a new TIM from Prolimatech? When was it released?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So if I can boot at 48x with no problems (this is my case), I do not need to enable PLL overvoltage? What does it do exactly anyway?
> Also, is the a VRM Spread Spectrum setting for my board?
> Is the PK-3 a new TIM from Prolimatech? When was it released?


This was an explanation of what pll overvoltage does, thought I've seen a better explanation somewhere but dunno where. http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2249001
It depends on the cpu, some might need it enabled to get to windows at 45x, others might not need it until booting at 54x.


----------



## Dragonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Have you considered making a watercooling loop?I did recently and I'm never going back.Pc is so quiet cool now


Yeah, I did. But it's really expensive as far as I know. Maybe in near future.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is the PK-3 a new TIM from Prolimatech? When was it released?


Yes it's the new one.I don't know if it has been released,prolimatech sent me review samples


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This was an explanation of what pll overvoltage does, thought I've seen a better explanation somewhere but dunno where. http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2249001
> It depends on the cpu, some might need it enabled to get to windows at 45x, others might not need it until booting at 54x.


That link doesn't explain much







If you find that "better" explanation you were saying, I would appreciate it if you share me the link. Thanks man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> Yes it's the new one.I don't know if it has been released,prolimatech sent me review samples


Oh ok. How does it compare to the old PK-1?


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. How does it compare to the old PK-1?


I don't know because I have never tested pk-1.But the results are promising,I'm going to open a new thread on other cooling section


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> I don't know because I have never tested pk-1.But the results are promising,I'm going to open a new thread on other cooling section


Thanks man! Please post the thread link here when it is up


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks man! Please post the thread link here when it is up


http://www.overclock.net/t/1293416/johnko1-user-review-prolimatech-pk-2-pk-3-thermal-compound-review
I was expecting more


----------



## iSw3de

Can someone write all settings that should be written in customblend? I wanna try to see if its stable








I tried with one in a guide but after 5 min it flipped to lik 80000k and it became 10C hotter....

Plz write all settings, i got 16GB ram


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSw3de*
> 
> Can someone write all settings that should be written in customblend? I wanna try to see if its stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried with one in a guide but after 5 min it flipped to lik 80000k and it became 10C hotter....
> 
> Plz write all settings, i got 16GB ram


There are several ways to use a custom test in P95 for varies purposes. If you want to test your voltage settings quickly you may want to run an individual test like 1344 or 1792 or 2688.

The example below shows how to run 1344 at the default 15 min per run with max memory Note: you can put anything you want here 60min or 30 min what ever you prefer.

It's important to set the amount of memory to use I chose 5000mb because the 1600mb default is simply not enough to get a thorough test. Note I used 5000mb after opening Task Mgr/Performance tab and noting the amount of available memory. I leave a few hundred mega bytes for the OS to use while testing and use the rest.

Pic 1: the default screen you should see when opening P95



Next up Pic 2 shows how to test 1344 w/max mem



Pic 3 illustrates how to run a full round of test when you feel comfortable with you settings.



Note if tou have a non hyper threaded CPU there will only be 4 threads available but P95 should handle selecting the proper default for you when the program opens

Keep in mind to run a full circuit of test using P95 ver 27.7 it will take at least 18 hours or more. I recommend running 24 hours to be sure you are completely stable which has been the accepted norm since 1995 when using P95 to stability test

Pic 4 illustrates how to run quickly P95 to see all available test from 27.7 look for when it begins to repeat the 1st iteration over again



FYI the list of all available test for P95 ver. 27.7 below


[Aug 2 23:37] Self-test 448K passed!
[Aug 2 23:38] Self-test 8K passed!
[Aug 2 23:39] Self-test 512K passed!
[Aug 2 23:40] Self-test 12K passed!
[Aug 2 23:41] Self-test 576K passed!
[Aug 2 23:42] Self-test 18K passed!
[Aug 2 23:44] Self-test 672K passed!
[Aug 2 23:45] Self-test 21K passed!
[Aug 2 23:46] Self-test 768K passed!
[Aug 2 23:47] Self-test 25K passed!
[Aug 2 23:48] Self-test 864K passed!
[Aug 2 23:49] Self-test 32K passed!
[Aug 2 23:51] Self-test 960K passed!
[Aug 2 23:52] Self-test 36K passed!
[Aug 2 23:53] Self-test 1120K passed!
[Aug 2 23:54] Self-test 48K passed!
[Aug 2 23:55] Self-test 1200K passed!
[Aug 2 23:57] Self-test 60K passed!
[Aug 2 23:58] Self-test 1344K passed!
[Aug 2 23:59] Self-test 72K passed!
[Aug 3 00:00] Self-test 1536K passed!
[Aug 3 00:01] Self-test 84K passed!
[Aug 3 00:02] Self-test 1728K passed!
[Aug 3 00:03] Self-test 100K passed!
[Aug 3 00:04] Self-test 1920K passed!
[Aug 3 00:05] Self-test 120K passed!
[Aug 3 00:07] Self-test 2240K passed!
[Aug 3 00:08] Self-test 140K passed!
[Aug 3 00:09] Self-test 2400K passed!
[Aug 3 00:10] Self-test 160K passed!
[Aug 3 00:11] Self-test 2688K passed!
[Aug 3 00:12] Self-test 192K passed!
[Aug 3 00:13] Self-test 2880K passed!
[Aug 3 00:15] Self-test 224K passed!
[Aug 3 00:16] Self-test 3200K passed!
[Aug 3 00:17] Self-test 256K passed!
[Aug 3 00:18] Self-test 3456K passed!
[Aug 3 00:19] Self-test 288K passed!
[Aug 3 00:20] Self-test 3840K passed!
[Aug 3 00:21] Self-test 336K passed!
[Aug 3 00:22] Self-test 400K passed!
[Aug 3 00:24] Self-test 480K passed!
[Aug 3 00:25] Self-test 10K passed!
[Aug 3 00:26] Self-test 560K passed!
[Aug 3 00:27] Self-test 16K passed!
[Aug 3 00:28] Self-test 640K passed!
[Aug 3 00:29] Self-test 20K passed!
[Aug 3 00:30] Self-test 720K passed!
[Aug 3 00:32] Self-test 24K passed!
[Aug 3 00:33] Self-test 800K passed!
[Aug 3 00:34] Self-test 28K passed!
[Aug 3 00:35] Self-test 896K passed!
[Aug 3 00:36] Self-test 35K passed!
[Aug 3 00:37] Self-test 1024K passed!
[Aug 3 00:38] Self-test 40K passed!
[Aug 3 00:40] Self-test 1152K passed!
[Aug 3 00:41] Self-test 50K passed!
[Aug 3 00:42] Self-test 1280K passed!
[Aug 3 00:43] Self-test 64K passed!
[Aug 3 00:44] Self-test 1440K passed!
[Aug 3 00:45] Self-test 80K passed!
[Aug 3 00:46] Self-test 1600K passed!
[Aug 3 00:47] Self-test 96K passed!
[Aug 3 00:49] Self-test 1792K passed!
[Aug 3 00:50] Self-test 112K passed!
[Aug 3 00:51] Self-test 2048K passed!
[Aug 3 00:52] Self-test 128K passed!
[Aug 3 00:53] Self-test 2304K passed!
[Aug 3 00:54] Self-test 144K passed!
[Aug 3 00:55] Self-test 2560K passed!
[Aug 3 00:57] Self-test 168K passed!
[Aug 3 00:58] Self-test 2800K passed!
[Aug 3 00:59] Self-test 200K passed!
[Aug 3 01:00] Self-test 3072K passed!
[Aug 3 01:01] Self-test 240K passed!
[Aug 3 01:02] Self-test 3360K passed!
[Aug 3 01:03] Self-test 280K passed!
[Aug 3 01:05] Self-test 3584K passed!
[Aug 3 01:06] Self-test 320K passed!
[Aug 3 01:07] Self-test 4000K passed!
[Aug 3 01:08] Self-test 384K passed!
[Aug 3 01:09] Self-test 4096K passed!

Time to complete 1:32:00 or 92 minutes

92/82=1.12 minutes per iteration

1.12*15=16.80 estimated time to complete an iteration when 15 minutes is selected

16.80*82=1377.6 estimated minutes to complete 82 iterations using 15 minute iteration length

1377.6/60=22.96 estimated hours to complete 82 iterations or 22:58:01

Conclusion: Expect the default torture test for Prime95 ver 27.7 to take 23 hrs to complete a full round of available test before it begins to repeat test over again.

Note: The iterations (in Red above) most commonly used as a precursor to a full run of Prime, 1344, 1792 & 2688 come at 23 min, 36 min & 74 min in to the 1 min per iteration testing. That translates in to 345 min, 540 min & 1100 min if you multiply by 15 to calculate estimated time at 15min iterations. That comes to 5:45:00, 9:00:00 & 18:30:00 respectively the amount of time it would take to reach each of those test.

Same as all processor, motherboard, memory, GPU combos and system setups vary in their ability to overclock and or produce bench results so too will your time vary to complete these test but there is a range of similarity that we've come to know with these combos, which means if your result vary widely for those published above you may have an issue that needs to be addressed. For example if you are taking 20 min or more to complete an iteration it's likely you bench result will be low. This has been evidenced by folks with high overclocks producing bench results under what similar systems with with a lesser clock. I could go deeper into this aspect but it would be breaking from the scope of this post so I will let you draw your own conclusion on that matter for now.


----------



## kevindd992002

At 47x with 1.465V set into BIOS and Ultra High settings, I can get my system to be 28.5 hours Prime95 27.7 stable with max memory and 15mins for every FFT.

At 48x, I still got 0x124 BSOD with 1.500V set into BIOS and Ultra High settings. I don't want to go any further than 1.5V.

Does that mean 47x is already a good overclock for my system?

And I still don't understand why the 1344, 1792, and 2688 FFTs aren't all that reliable to me?


----------



## kevindd992002

@owcraftsman and TwoCables

What do you think of my progress here? Thanks for the help.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @owcraftsman and TwoCables
> 
> What do you think of my progress here? Thanks for the help.


I thinks it's good you stabilized 4.7 but I know how much heat is produced at 1.465vcore. I have a similar chip as yours that takes 1.45 for 4.7 however I prefer to run it at 4.6 at Ultra High +.025 offset 1.1vccio 1.65vcpupll or 1.392-1.400vcore at 100% load better yet it runs happily idle/browsing at 1.008vcore. For 24/7 I want to see my vcore below 1.4 so 4.6 is better for me. The performance difference is negligible for 4.7 vs 4.6 so lower temps & power consumption plus possible extended life seem more appealing. I've considered getting a better chip but again I don't see the expense worth the gain.


----------



## She loved E

just got 50x stable at 4.1 vcore!







:









temp is high (so are ambients) and forgot to add SN to desktop







... happy to resubmit if needed, maybe on a cooler day


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I thinks it's good you stabilized 4.7 but I know how much heat is produced at 1.465vcore. I have a similar chip as yours that takes 1.45 for 4.7 however I prefer to run it at 4.6 at Ultra High +.025 offset 1.1vccio 1.65vcpupll or 1.392-1.400vcore at 100% load better yet it runs happily idle/browsing at 1.008vcore. For 24/7 I want to see my vcore below 1.4 so 4.6 is better for me. The performance difference is negligible for 4.7 vs 4.6 so lower temps & power consumption plus possible extended life seem more appealing. I've considered getting a better chip but again I don't see the expense worth the gain.


Thanks for the insight but I think I'm good with my load temps of around 70~73C for 1.465







Actually, I would want to run it even at 1.5 if it reaches 4.8GHz but it just produced 0x124 BSOD when I tried that.

Anyway, regarding the guide you posted for me here , would running 3DM11 (while looking for my PLL sweet spot) be applicable if I use the IGFX of my board? I just removed my dedicated GPU because I will sell it.


----------



## johnko1

After many hours of stressing I finally finished.Not a big overclock,but it's fine to me









Custom blend for ~16 hours


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> After many hours of stressing I finally finished.Not a big overclock,but it's fine to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom blend for ~16 hours


Great. Your temps seem high for 1.320V though.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Great. Your temps seem high for 1.320V though.


yes I know.Ambient was 35 plus I need to clean the waterblock,it seems that causes high temps...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnko1*
> 
> yes I know.Ambient was 35 plus I need to clean the waterblock,it seems that causes high temps...


Yes. We have the same ambient temp and I get the same load temps as yours but at 1.465V and I'm on air. That's got to be something


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I thinks it's good you stabilized 4.7 but I know how much heat is produced at 1.465vcore. I have a similar chip as yours that takes 1.45 for 4.7 however I prefer to run it at 4.6 at Ultra High +.025 offset 1.1vccio 1.65vcpupll or 1.392-1.400vcore at 100% load better yet it runs happily idle/browsing at 1.008vcore. For 24/7 I want to see my vcore below 1.4 so 4.6 is better for me. The performance difference is negligible for 4.7 vs 4.6 so lower temps & power consumption plus possible extended life seem more appealing. I've considered getting a better chip but again I don't see the expense worth the gain.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight but I think I'm good with my load temps of around 70~73C for 1.465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I would want to run it even at 1.5 if it reaches 4.8GHz but it just produced 0x124 BSOD when I tried that.
> 
> Anyway, regarding the guide you posted for me here , would running 3DM11 (while looking for my PLL sweet spot) be applicable if I use the IGFX of my board? I just removed my dedicated GPU because I will sell it.
Click to expand...

I'll assume you are set CPU PLL auto setting which means you are at 1.8v cpu pll now. 3dm11 is fine to run your scores will not be as high as it would be with a discrete card but run it any way. Don't underestimate PCM11 which combines real world and synthetic benching bottom line you want to evaluate the scores at auto 1.8v and everything in between down to 1.5v. Look for your best average scores and keep notes. Resist making any other changes during the testing just make CPU PLL adjustments. While running theses test you will only see minor differences but you will see find a sweet spot that produces the highest average over all. Keep in mind what you are adjusting PLL or Phase Lock Loop. The best way I can describe it is like tuning a guitar you tweak the tension of one cord until you hit that sweet harmonic point with the other cord. They all work together best when finely tuned. With PLL you are adjusting the input vs output harmony it will still work when slightly off but it will work best when finely tuned. In any case I hope that makes sense it's the best analogy I could come up with.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I'll assume you are set CPU PLL auto setting which means you are at 1.8v cpu pll now. 3dm11 is fine to run your scores will not be as high as it would be with a discrete card but run it any way. Don't underestimate PCM11 which combines real world and synthetic benching bottom line you want to evaluate the scores at auto 1.8v and everything in between down to 1.5v. Look for your best average scores and keep notes. Resist making any other changes during the testing just make CPU PLL adjustments. While running theses test you will only see minor differences but you will see find a sweet spot that produces the highest average over all. Keep in mind what you are adjusting PLL or Phase Lock Loop. The best way I can describe it is like tuning a guitar you tweak the tension of one cord until you hit that sweet harmonic point with the other cord. They all work together best when finely tuned. With PLL you are adjusting the input vs output harmony it will still work when slightly off but it will work best when finely tuned. In any case I hope that makes sense it's the best analogy I could come up with.


Yup gotcha. I take it that when I find the PLL sweet spot already (the one that produces my highest average score), I set that in the BIOS and I should expect a decrease in vCore that would make my system stable?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I'll assume you are set CPU PLL auto setting which means you are at 1.8v cpu pll now. 3dm11 is fine to run your scores will not be as high as it would be with a discrete card but run it any way. Don't underestimate PCM11 which combines real world and synthetic benching bottom line you want to evaluate the scores at auto 1.8v and everything in between down to 1.5v. Look for your best average scores and keep notes. Resist making any other changes during the testing just make CPU PLL adjustments. While running theses test you will only see minor differences but you will see find a sweet spot that produces the highest average over all. Keep in mind what you are adjusting PLL or Phase Lock Loop. The best way I can describe it is like tuning a guitar you tweak the tension of one cord until you hit that sweet harmonic point with the other cord. They all work together best when finely tuned. With PLL you are adjusting the input vs output harmony it will still work when slightly off but it will work best when finely tuned. In any case I hope that makes sense it's the best analogy I could come up with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yup gotcha. I take it that when I find the PLL sweet spot already (the one that produces my highest average score), I set that in the BIOS and I should expect a decrease in vCore that would make my system stable?


BUMP!


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I'll assume you are set CPU PLL auto setting which means you are at 1.8v cpu pll now. 3dm11 is fine to run your scores will not be as high as it would be with a discrete card but run it any way. Don't underestimate PCM11 which combines real world and synthetic benching bottom line you want to evaluate the scores at auto 1.8v and everything in between down to 1.5v. Look for your best average scores and keep notes. Resist making any other changes during the testing just make CPU PLL adjustments. While running theses test you will only see minor differences but you will see find a sweet spot that produces the highest average over all. Keep in mind what you are adjusting PLL or Phase Lock Loop. The best way I can describe it is like tuning a guitar you tweak the tension of one cord until you hit that sweet harmonic point with the other cord. They all work together best when finely tuned. With PLL you are adjusting the input vs output harmony it will still work when slightly off but it will work best when finely tuned. In any case I hope that makes sense it's the best analogy I could come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yup gotcha. I take it that when I find the PLL sweet spot already (the one that produces my highest average score), I set that in the BIOS and I should expect a decrease in vCore that would make my system stable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUMP!
Click to expand...

Chances are pretty good you'll be able to lower vcore a bit. This is the patients part.... When you change your vcore not only will you have to redo Prime but it will likely effect your average bench scores as well. This is why it's a good idea to keep notes. You may end up with a range of CPU PLL voltages that work well that you'll want to bench again after a vcore adjustment. Yes it may take a lot of time to get it right. Most could careless as long as the system doesn't crash during there gaming. GL


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Chances are pretty good you'll be able to lower vcore a bit. This is the patients part.... When you change your vcore not only will you have to redo Prime but it will likely effect your average bench scores as well. This is why it's a good idea to keep notes. You may end up with a range of CPU PLL voltages that work well that you'll want to bench again after a vcore adjustment. Yes it may take a lot of time to get it right. Most could careless as long as the system doesn't crash during there gaming. GL


Really? You mean after a vcore adjustment it is possible that I get ANOTHER PLL sweet spot and the test another lower vcore?


----------



## the cook

hello everybody, i would like to join the club.

unfortunately i have forgotten to install easy tune before the run and did not wanted to reboot after 13h+












Spoiler: and here are my bios setting (spoiler):















regards

the cook


----------



## pc-illiterate

Thats pretty hot for your voltage. What are your ambients?


----------



## the cook

hard to say, but it was very warm yesterday. however the min temps are that high because of some pre runs. the max temps ... well i have noticed that they are almost 3° lower if the vcore is 1.27x, but then i get a bsod x124 or x101.

i've started yesterday with that chip so i have to doublecheck TIM and a proper fan setup. i had a 2500k before and no broblems with cooling, but the 2600k seems to be total different in heat development.

EDIT: just removed a case fan and installed it as a second fan on the radiator and the max temp so far is 73° with prime blend + the (perceived) ambient temps are much lower today. i'll will run and watch it for a couple of hours


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I'll assume you are set CPU PLL auto setting which means you are at 1.8v cpu pll now. 3dm11 is fine to run your scores will not be as high as it would be with a discrete card but run it any way. Don't underestimate PCM11 which combines real world and synthetic benching bottom line you want to evaluate the scores at auto 1.8v and everything in between down to 1.5v. Look for your best average scores and keep notes. Resist making any other changes during the testing just make CPU PLL adjustments. While running theses test you will only see minor differences but you will see find a sweet spot that produces the highest average over all. Keep in mind what you are adjusting PLL or Phase Lock Loop. The best way I can describe it is like tuning a guitar you tweak the tension of one cord until you hit that sweet harmonic point with the other cord. They all work together best when finely tuned. With PLL you are adjusting the input vs output harmony it will still work when slightly off but it will work best when finely tuned. In any case I hope that makes sense it's the best analogy I could come up with.


yeah this method definitely didnt work out for me - i got a slightly (i mean like 10 points) better score with 1.7V but as soon as i went to run prime95 or IBT it failed till i went back to 1.6V and i was good to go again.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> yeah this method definitely didnt work out for me - i got a slightly (i mean like 10 points) better score with 1.7V but as soon as i went to run prime95 or IBT it failed till i went back to 1.6V and i was good to go again.


Now this is bad news







What do you think owcraftsman?


----------



## RazorCaT

@ kevin: (pare ano pinakamataas mong OC?) what is your highest stable OC ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> @ kevin: (pare ano pinakamataas mong OC?) what is your highest stable OC ?


Nice to see a fellow countryman around here. It is very very rare that you see a Filipino around OCN. They simply don't know what they're missing









Anyway, right now I'm stable at 48x using offset. Vcore maxes around 1.474V. Being an Electronics Engineer myself, I'm fine using vCore up to 1.5V but unfortunately increasing my multi higher than 48 needs more than 1.5V vCore.

How about you?


----------



## 636_Castle

edit - fck it. -.-


----------



## RazorCaT

@ kevin: im good at 4.7ghz offset too (+ 0.020) haven't stressed it long though, just 1 hour and a half.. but i consider it stable (thats just me saying stable)








my cpu cooler can't handle the heat anymore so i have to stop...

at 4.8Ghz im having difficulty, I get BSOD 101 and sometimes 124, failed on Intel Burn Test.. temps reached 90c... scary..

though I have reached 5.1ghz so far.. passed with Super PI 32m and WPrime, no BSODs..

Ive read a few that z77 mobos especially the ASUS ones does have that new Digi Power thing and it gives a lot of headroom for OC...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> @ kevin: im good at 4.7ghz offset too (+ 0.020) haven't stressed it long though, just 1 hour and a half.. but i consider it stable (thats just me saying stable)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cpu cooler can't handle the heat anymore so i have to stop...
> at 4.8Ghz im having difficulty, I get BSOD 101 and sometimes 124, failed on Intel Burn Test.. temps reached 90c... scary..
> though I have reached 5.1ghz so far.. passed with Super PI 32m and WPrime, no BSODs..
> Ive read a few that z77 mobos especially the ASUS ones does have that new Digi Power thing and it gives a lot of headroom for OC...


Right, for me though stable is anything above 24 hours. I can have a system run Prime95 for 12 hours without any BSODs but then when it reaches the 18-hour mark it will produce a BSOD, so yeah


----------



## pc-illiterate

which fft is it running when you get the bsod?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> which fft is it running when you get the bsod?


The thing is that there isn't a consistent FFT that's BSOD'ing my system, it's random.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Hi just having a hard time setting up my prime95 properly.... I'v away's just left my pc for a 24h with a standard prime blend test on...... But now that i'm just starting to OC my SB-E I'm told that i really should set up the test to test all my ram and 24h is really not need........ so could some one straighten this out for me because i'm a tad lost after all this talk FFT lol.
So how would i setup a (prime95 v26.6) test to test all my ram as well as my CPU's stability at the same time and how do you get an error report working?

So i go Run Torture Test > Custom > leave threads at 12 (3930k HT on)

Then here where I get lost, setting the -
Min FFT size
Max FFT size
Run FFT in place
Time to run each FFT
Memory usage (presumable 32000mb since i have 32gb of ram) or should it be set to say 70% of my ram so 22400? (will that mean only 70% of my ram will be tested?)

The system has excessive WC and is at 4.8ghz after my 30min OC effort so it should be able to process a fair bit


----------



## owcraftsman

@ 4514kaiser

Check out my post 9360 this thread and see if that helps

Leave min (8) max (4096) fft at default no need to change

No need to change time from the default of 15 min unless you want to run, say, 1392 for 60 minutes or something like that.

If you want to compare apples to apples I would use the 15 min like we all do.

Select custom only all others are automatic no need for any changes there either

The only real change you should make is increasing the memory to be used. The default is 1600 mb and that was a lot back when the program first came out but insufficient for today modern machines. Use my guide above (linked) to determine how much memory to use. GL


----------



## 4514kaiser

Ty for the help....... you see the problem is if i set the Ram usage to 29gb (seeing that my system claims to use 3gb) my CPU sometime comes off 100% load and drops down to 70% load......... This surly makes the test less effective at checking for stability since the load on the processor is not as Severe........ Any fix should i change the time or something?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Ty for the help....... you see the problem is if i set the Ram usage to 29gb (seeing that my system claims to use 3gb) my CPU sometime comes off 100% load and drops down to 70% load......... This surly makes the test less effective at checking for stability since the load on the processor is not as Severe........ Any fix should i change the time or something?


For Prime to throttle like that I'd say it's a thermal issue or something else. To much memory and it will not start at all or it freezes. Sounds like a failed overclock to me or weak IMC or miss matched memory or possibly doing to much while prime is running. take your pick One thing for sure Prime95 ver 27.7 does not throttle the app for any extended period of time only brief seconds between iterations which are normally not detectable it run 100% load from beginning to end.

From task manager (ctrl+alt+Del > 'Start Task Manager' > 'Performance' Tab

you should be showing approx. 32356 mb of total 'Physical Memory'

Windows takes approx 3400 mb to operate +/- depends on running apps and task most of which should not be running/opening etc when running Prime95.

If you plugged in approx. 28500 mb in Prime95 'memory to use (in MB)' field you should be good to go.

Again avoid browsing or other memory intensive apps while stress testing w/Prime95 and use ver 27.7 64bit exe.

GL


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> For Prime to throttle like that I'd say it's a thermal issue or something else. To much memory and it will not start at all or it freezes. Sounds like a failed overclock to me or weak IMC or miss matched memory or possibly doing to much while prime is running. take your pick One thing for sure Prime95 ver 27.7 does not throttle the app for any extended period of time only brief seconds between iterations which are normally not detectable it run 100% load from beginning to end.
> From task manager (ctrl+alt+Del > 'Start Task Manager' > 'Performance' Tab
> you should be showing approx. 32356 mb of total 'Physical Memory'
> Windows takes approx 3400 mb to operate +/- depends on running apps and task most of which should not be running/opening etc when running Prime95.
> If you plugged in approx. 28500 mb in Prime95 'memory to use (in MB)' field you should be good to go.
> Again avoid browsing or other memory intensive apps while stress testing w/Prime95 and use ver 27.7 64bit exe.
> GL


Well it now seems fine....... No more drops in CPU usage after the first 5 min (Just one drop ).... Heat is most certain not an issue the max core temp is 55deg - admittedly the temps are not as high as they were before running a straight blend test where the got up to 58deg and the Water/air DT also was 2 deg higher I'm starting to think that once i'v run this for say 20h I should run prime95 with Small FFT to stress the CPU a bit more If I was to do this how would i set it up just Set Min FFT to say 4 and max FFT to 1000?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> For Prime to throttle like that I'd say it's a thermal issue or something else. To much memory and it will not start at all or it freezes. Sounds like a failed overclock to me or weak IMC or miss matched memory or possibly doing to much while prime is running. take your pick One thing for sure Prime95 ver 27.7 does not throttle the app for any extended period of time only brief seconds between iterations which are normally not detectable it run 100% load from beginning to end.
> From task manager (ctrl+alt+Del > 'Start Task Manager' > 'Performance' Tab
> you should be showing approx. 32356 mb of total 'Physical Memory'
> Windows takes approx 3400 mb to operate +/- depends on running apps and task most of which should not be running/opening etc when running Prime95.
> If you plugged in approx. 28500 mb in Prime95 'memory to use (in MB)' field you should be good to go.
> Again avoid browsing or other memory intensive apps while stress testing w/Prime95 and use ver 27.7 64bit exe.
> GL
> 
> 
> 
> Well it now seems fine....... No more drops in CPU usage after the first 5 min (Just one drop ).... Heat is most certain not an issue the max core temp is 55deg - admittedly the temps are not as high as they were before running a straight blend test where the got up to 58deg and the Water/air DT also was 2 deg higher I'm starting to think that once i'v run this for say 20h I should run prime95 with Small FFT to stress the CPU a bit more If I was to do this how would i set it up just Set Min FFT to say 4 and max FFT to 1000?
Click to expand...

Yep those temps are fine still I would want to know what caused the throttling as this is not normal. Did you do something different this time? What are you using to monitor temps? offset or manual vcore? what makes you think you need additional testing after 20 hours of blend? Are all threads running w/o errors when the throttling occurs? Are we discussing the ivy bridge in your sig or sandy bridge ?

If you want to run small in place fft's I would use the default values of 8 to 64 see image below no need to make any changes because RAM is not tested much with small fft's.


----------



## pc-illiterate

my 2500k would throttle if i had pll voltage set too low when i was looking for my lowest cpu pll voltage.
if it throttles again, open task manager and see which core is dropping off or if all cores lose load.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> my 2500k would throttle if i had pll voltage set too low when i was looking for my lowest cpu pll voltage.
> if it throttles again, open task manager and see which core is dropping off or if all cores lose load.


Ya that's my concern too, is it a bad setting of the overclock? or is a core failing? Through Prime95 dialog however it should show when a core fails and the effected worker thread will show 'stopped' if it's still working but throttled then task manager should show that well.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Yep those temps are fine still I would want to know what caused the throttling as this is not normal. Did you do something different this time? What are you using to monitor temps? offset or manual vcore? what makes you think you need additional testing after 20 hours of blend? Are all threads running w/o errors when the throttling occurs? Are we discussing the ivy bridge in your sig or sandy bridge ?
> 
> If you want to run small in place fft's I would use the default values of 8 to 64 see image below no need to make any changes because RAM is not tested much with small fft's.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1021004/


Woops i some how missed that.... lol my bad

I think it throttled since I may have allocated to much ram first time round think i told it to test 32gb. (not that that make much scene to me)...... The second time it did it just dropped the load 30secs in....... Maybe it is the PLL but i doubt it since i never does it with any other stress test think it may just be Prime v26.6 not liking my processor.......

I have Not done 20h of blend testing yet bit lost where you got that from I have done probably 7h of Prime all up will leave the PC on tonight and do a 18-24h Prime test with 28gb of ram to be tested.

My system is what is stated in the Sig so its a 3930k (SB-E) I'v done a straight OC was not bothered with the Offset method......


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Ya that's my concern too, is it a bad setting of the overclock? or is a core failing? Through Prime95 dialog however it should show when a core fails and the effected worker thread will show 'stopped' if it's still working but throttled then task manager should show that well.


So how do i tell if i get an error?

These are my settings

Multiple - 48
Blck - 100
Vcore - 1.4 (get a reading of 1.42/1.41 from CPUID strange)
VVT - 1.1
VCCSA - 1.0624 - Something like that
PPL - 1.7624
LLC - Set to high
Ram XMP (1866mhz)

And to monitor temps real temp and speed fan and use Task manager to monitor usage


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Ya that's my concern too, is it a bad setting of the overclock? or is a core failing? Through Prime95 dialog however it should show when a core fails and the effected worker thread will show 'stopped' if it's still working but throttled then task manager should show that well.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do i tell if i get an error?
> 
> These are my settings
> 
> Multiple - 48
> Blck - 100
> Vcore - 1.4 (get a reading of 1.42/1.41 from CPUID strange)
> VVT - 1.1
> VCCSA - 1.0624 - Something like that
> PPL - 1.7624
> LLC - Set to high
> Ram XMP (1866mhz)
> 
> And to monitor temps real temp and speed fan and use Task manager to monitor usage
Click to expand...

P95 will report errors in the dialog adjacent to the iteration it's currently running no worries you'll know it when it happens.

1.42 actual under 100% load when set to 1.4 is not unusual with LLC set to high that is it's function and is based on the load again no worries.

Sorry got to go bracing for hurricane the remainder of this day GL


----------



## 4514kaiser

TY gl


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Really? You mean after a vcore adjustment it is possible that I get ANOTHER PLL sweet spot and the test another lower vcore?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> yeah this method definitely didnt work out for me - i got a slightly (i mean like 10 points) better score with 1.7V but as soon as i went to run prime95 or IBT it failed till i went back to 1.6V and i was good to go again.


@owcraftsman

What do you think of these?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Really? You mean after a vcore adjustment it is possible that I get ANOTHER PLL sweet spot and the test another lower vcore?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> yeah this method definitely didnt work out for me - i got a slightly (i mean like 10 points) better score with 1.7V but as soon as i went to run prime95 or IBT it failed till i went back to 1.6V and i was good to go again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @owcraftsman
> 
> What do you think of these?
Click to expand...

I never said it was easy If you are stable at one group of settings save it, you can always go back to it if you run out of patients or give up.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I never said it was easy If you are stable at one group of settings save it, you can always go back to it if you run out of patients or give up.


it wasnt a matter of losing patients or giving up - i spent a lot of time on this. Ive had my system stable at 4.5, 4.8 and 5.0 and i tested this 3Dmark11 method for the PLL and for ALL 3 clocks the PLL voltages made a max difference of 15 points, and at all 3 clocks - that highest score was not the stable one.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I never said it was easy If you are stable at one group of settings save it, you can always go back to it if you run out of patients or give up.


Yup I understand but what I'm confused about is why did your method of finding the PLL sweet spot not working for Bouf0010?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> it wasnt a matter of losing patients or giving up - i spent a lot of time on this. Ive had my system stable at 4.5, 4.8 and 5.0 and i tested this 3Dmark11 method for the PLL and for ALL 3 clocks the PLL voltages made a max difference of 15 points, and at all 3 clocks - that highest score was not the stable one.


Owcraftsman, this?


----------



## johnko1

Does anyone add the stats on the spreadsheet?


----------



## nikopwnzu

These temps looks perfectly fine right? Im wanting to get to 5.1-3GHz for benchmarking purposes, These clocks should be fine for 24/7. My rig is:

- i5 2500k + Silver arrow - MSI Z77A-GD65 - Asus GTX 680 Ref - Fractal Design R3 Arctic White - Samsung F3 500gb + 1TB + 2x Kingston 128GB SSD - Super Flower Golden Green 550w - 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz -


----------



## 4514kaiser

Lol an hour after starting prime95 test it crashed! and then Froze on the Blue screen..... Up the PLL and the Vcore each by 0.2 (generous i know) and now it seems rock solid 18h done still going strong







TY guys...... hmmmm just realised this is a SB only forum not a SB + SB-E







anyway


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikopwnzu*
> 
> These temps looks perfectly fine right? Im wanting to get to 5.1-3GHz for benchmarking purposes, These clocks should be fine for 24/7. My rig is:
> - i5 2500k + Silver arrow - MSI Z77A-GD65 - Asus GTX 680 Ref - Fractal Design R3 Arctic White - Samsung F3 500gb + 1TB + 2x Kingston 128GB SSD - Super Flower Golden Green 550w - 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


id run the test for much longer than 30 mins to see where your temps get to


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> id run the test for much longer than 30 mins to see where your temps get to


After about 15-20 min of prime is enough to check temps via Prime95 however Intel Burn Test is a much better program for testing your PC's thermal capability. The only reason to run prime more than 15-20 min is for stability check.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> After about 15-20 min of prime is enough to check temps via Prime95 however Intel Burn Test is a much better program for testing your PC's thermal capability. The only reason to run prime more than 15-20 min is for stability check.


yeah i gues its prob a little different with air cooling. It takes a long time for the 2 liters of fluid in my system to heat up lol


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> yeah i gues its prob a little different with air cooling. It takes a long time for the 2 liters of fluid in my system to heat up lol


Yes, forgot to add that distinction lol. It would take longer to equalize the temp of the loop


----------



## pc-illiterate

no. on air, 212+, it took 2 hours to hit max temp.


----------



## Mr Frosty

My 24/7 clock, I know it's not prime stable blah...blah...blah...


----------



## kevindd992002

@owcraftsman

Need you help here man


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @owcraftsman
> Need you help here man


theres a lot of ppl here to help! whats up??


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> theres a lot of ppl here to help! whats up??


Thanks man. I'm actually asking for help regarding the post you made. The one when you were looking for your PLL sweet spot and followed owcraftsman's advice and it didn't work? What's up with that?


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks man. I'm actually asking for help regarding the post you made. The one when you were looking for your PLL sweet spot and followed owcraftsman's advice and it didn't work? What's up with that?


cant help you out there unfortunately - that was the first time ive heard that theory for the PLL voltage tbh


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> cant help you out there unfortunately - that was the first time ive heard that theory for the PLL voltage tbh


Hmmm, ok. I hope somebody can help me here


----------



## owcraftsman

I use several benchmark utilities and compare not just 3DM11 but as I said PCM7 and CineBench, Heaven Adia64 etc etc etc Most definitely synthetic and real world benching apps for sure.

Every system and setup is different consequently so to will results differ. It worked for me and merely a suggestion. If anyone has every experienced what I have you'd know what I mean. Example 1 I've seen 3.6 overclocks get worse scores than a 3.4 OC so I have seen bad settings that seem to work fine other than the bottom line. It can happen when things are set right or when you are on the edge of stability with shaky settings. I have no idea what Bouf0010 circumstances are but I know what I suggested works. Example2 I've been able to use every setting form 1.5 to 1.8 CPU PLL at 4.6 but not so forgiving at 5.0. Benching results were mostly the same at all settings so what does that tell you? .... not much other than that's what's up with that setup right? YMMV Lastly if performance is not a measure of a finely tuned system then what is?


----------



## Imprezzion

I just got my 6th 2500k in and this one seems to be the CPU I was looking for.
It always ran 4.7Ghz on 1.296v with the previous owner and I seem to be getting 5Ghz at about 1.38-1.4v.

I am trying to see where this CPU hits it's end and I can get into Windows and even run Prime for a couple of minutes (as a quick test) on 5.2Ghz (simple 100x52) with about 1.496v.
Now, temps are fine, they barely touch 80c, but I doubt that vCore is anything you'd wanna run 24/7?









It would be nice ya know, 5.2Ghz on air









EDIT: Just tried it with 1.480v. Ran 1344 FFT with AVX for a while, appeared sort of stable so I could go a bit lower. Temps stayed under 80 now. I'll keep going lower till I get a quick BSOD and work from there.

This CPU is a hothead tho







My 2600k on 1.48v did the same temps with HT on as this babe does without HT









EDIT2: What zeh f00k?
I think I got a bad mount even though Idle temps are amazing (4-6c above ambient).. Or the temp sensors bugged (Coretemp RC1.0)

In prime the hottest it did after 30 minutes was 73c and it stayed at about 68c for the hottest core alround.
Now I ran LinX at 1.440v with 5.1Ghz and it hit 89c within seconds of the first run and stayed there...
Seriously? 89c? My 2600k hit that in LinX as well, but it took 1.49v with HT on to get it that high...
I'm gunna try a remount to see if it helps but I doubt it given my proper idle temps.
I'm using Prolimatech PK-1 paste btw on my Phanteks.

Hmm, bugged sensors I guess.. Temps and wattage is flying all over the place from 55-88c and from 110w-800+w in coretemp. Well, it did about 55-60c in battlefield so I don't really care...


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I just got my 6th 2500k in and this one seems to be the CPU I was looking for.
> It always ran 4.7Ghz on 1.296v with the previous owner and I seem to be getting 5Ghz at about 1.38-1.4v.
> 
> I am trying to see where this CPU hits it's end and I can get into Windows and even run Prime for a couple of minutes (as a quick test) on 5.2Ghz (simple 100x52) with about 1.496v.
> Now, temps are fine, they barely touch 80c, but I doubt that vCore is anything you'd wanna run 24/7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice ya know, 5.2Ghz on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just tried it with 1.480v. Ran 1344 FFT with AVX for a while, appeared sort of stable so I could go a bit lower. Temps stayed under 80 now. I'll keep going lower till I get a quick BSOD and work from there.
> 
> This CPU is a hothead tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2600k on 1.48v did the same temps with HT on as this babe does without HT


Congrats on finding a sweet chip ya 5.2 would be nice but going over 1.45 is not a good idea for 24/7 however you could use it to bench your system for bragging rights. I'd be inclined to stabilize 5.0 which #1 is rare and #2 a very respectable overclock. You have a real shot at doing so especially since you are at 5.0 passing 1344 at 1.38-1.4.now. 80c is not so bad at 100% load so there are two schools of thought here some would go for the gusto thinking they have 15c to TJMax and that's true your proc won't throttle until it hits 95c which is an Intel spec. Those folks look at the fact we don't run our machines at 100% load on a routine basis and will spend a majority of time running a 16x with lower vcore when using offset vcore method of overclocking. Temps therefore are not an issue the bulk of it's running time. On the other side of the street peeps want longevity and fear degrading the proc over time. It's not uncommon for folks who run such high clocks to find them selves in the position all the sudden that there proc will no longer run the same clock at the old settings hence the impression there proc is degraded. They find them selves ever increasing there vcore to maintain the same clock inevitably that process fails and they end up lowering there clock to maintain a stable system. Whether it's actually degraded or a bios change that is the real cause is debatable so many choose the safe side until it's proven what the root cause of such behavior really is. Bottom line the safe way has the best of both worlds especially when you have a proc that is clearly in the top 5% of all 2500k procs. You have a high oc with lower vcore than most at the same clock and you are doing it on air when most can only do the same with exotic h2o systems which is a quit enviable position to be in.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I use several benchmark utilities and compare not just 3DM11 but as I said PCM7 and CineBench, Heaven Adia64 etc etc etc Most definitely synthetic and real world benching apps for sure.
> Every system and setup is different consequently so to will results differ. It worked for me and merely a suggestion. If anyone has every experienced what I have you'd know what I mean. Example 1 I've seen 3.6 overclocks get worse scores than a 3.4 OC so I have seen bad settings that seem to work fine other than the bottom line. It can happen when things are set right or when you are on the edge of stability with shaky settings. I have no idea what Bouf0010 circumstances are but I know what I suggested works. Example2 I've been able to use every setting form 1.5 to 1.8 CPU PLL at 4.6 but not so forgiving at 5.0. Benching results were mostly the same at all settings so what does that tell you? .... not much other than that's what's up with that setup right? YMMV Lastly if performance is not a measure of a finely tuned system then what is?


Gotcha on that. But is there another way of looking for the PLL voltage sweet spot if the benchmark method doesn't work? Any stability testing program that would be in mind?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Congrats on finding a sweet chip ya 5.2 would be nice but going over 1.45 is not a good idea for 24/7 however you could use it to bench your system for bragging rights. I'd be inclined to stabilize 5.0 which #1 is rare and #2 a very respectable overclock. You have a real shot at doing so especially since you are at 5.0 passing 1344 at 1.38-1.4.now. 80c is not so bad at 100% load so there are two schools of thought here some would go for the gusto thinking they have 15c to _TJMax_ and that's true your proc won't throttle until it hits 95c which is an Intel spec. Those folks look at the fact we don't run our machines at 100% load on a routine basis and will spend a majority of time running a 16x with lower vcore when using offset vcore method of overclocking. Temps therefore are not an issue the bulk of it's running time. On the other side of the street peeps want longevity and fear degrading the proc over time. It's not uncommon for folks who run such high clocks to find them selves in the position all the sudden that there proc will no longer run the same clock at the old settings hence the impression there proc is degraded. They find them selves ever increasing there vcore to maintain the same clock inevitably that process fails and they end up lowering there clock to maintain a stable system. Whether it's actually degraded or a bios change that is the real cause is debatable so many choose the safe side until it's proven what the root cause of such behavior really is. Bottom line the safe way has the best of both worlds especially when you have a proc that is clearly in the top 5% of all 2500k procs. You have a high oc with lower vcore than most at the same clock and you are doing it on air when most can only do the same with exotic h2o systems which is a quit enviable position to be in.


I'll run a longer stretch of Prime now starting with like, 60 minutes of 1344 as a baseline.

Just played 4 1000 ticket metro games on BF3 with 1.440v on 100.2x51 and it's stable as a rock in-game.
LinX is a no-go, still close to 90c bit it appears bugged.
I'll see if I can pass prime on 1344, 1792 and 2688 for at least 60 minutes each and post some screenies









EDIT:
Well, that was ~45-50 minutes of 1344 done. It required me to bump to 1.448v but it's stable so far.
Quit that test at the test 80 mark and started 1792 test as I type this. This was done with RAM set like in CPU-Z and using 6200MB of RAM in prime which gave me ~300MB free to run Chrome on











EDIT2:
And there went ~40-45 minutes of 1792 with a tad lower temps then I got with 1344.
LLC is a little twitchy cause it will occasionally give 1.440v or 1.456v but then again, it's set to only ''High'' or ''50%''. This gives it the most stable vcore with load shifting from 10 to 100%. Higher LLC is less twitchy, but in strss its like 1.472v when in BF3 it's only 1.440v. This way its always at 1.440-1.448-1.456 no matter what load. Now running 2688. If this passes, i'm done for now. I'll run a 18 hour test tomorrow with custom blend or not if I think it's stable enough like this. 18 hours of blend is a shame for my energy bill and for my CPU lol.


----------



## Mackem

OK, so I have a 2500K with a Hyper 212 EVO. I OC'd to 4.3 and it didn't crash or anything for 8 hours of Prime95. The voltages/temps were as follows:

Idle
1.216V
39 - 39 - 37 - 35

Full Load
1.200V
Temps - 67 - 71 - 72 - 67

Are these temperatures safe? Can I OC higher? I set LLC to High.


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> OK, so I have a 2500K with a Hyper 212 EVO. I OC'd to 4.3 and it didn't crash or anything for 8 hours of Prime95. The voltages/temps were as follows:
> Idle
> 1.216V
> 39 - 39 - 37 - 35
> Full Load
> 1.200V
> Temps - 67 - 71 - 72 - 67
> Are these temperatures safe? Can I OC higher? I set LLC to High.


I would say they are very safe


----------



## 95329

I once again require this threads help. I'm trying to get 4.8GHz stable and I'm using voltage offset. I started out with around 1.275V which was stable enough to run Prime95 blend for a hour. The problem is that the fourth core fails always, no matter how much I up the voltage. I am now at 1.305V. All other cores run 12h marathon with no issues. I am wondering if I should tweak the other voltages as well. I've used so much time with 4.8GHz that I think I should just go for 5GHz. I tried doing 5GHz last year but I had the same problem, fourth core failed. I've been running 4.5GHz 1.25V since then.


----------



## nikopwnzu

Someone said before that shouldn´t be running at +1.45V 24/7, why not if temps are fine?







My 5GHz is 24/7 stable at 1.464-1.47v, and prime temps goes max 70c, I think those are perfectly fine for 24/7, I mean why not


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikopwnzu*
> 
> Someone said before that shouldn´t be running at +1.45V 24/7, why not if temps are fine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 5GHz is 24/7 stable at 1.464-1.47v, and prime temps goes max 70c, I think those are perfectly fine for 24/7, I mean why not


It's not about temperature.The cpu wasn't designed to run at such voltage,so by doing the exact opposite (overvoltage) you are degrading your cpu much faster.
Do it if you are going to keep you cpu for ~1 year


----------



## owcraftsman

Recommended vcore below 1.xx are that a recommendation in other words they are opinions and we all have them like a holes.

The Intel spec is not to exceed 1.52 VID which can be easily checked with Real Temp etc.

Electromigration or CPU degradation is an accepted trade off for all overclockers and happens the moment you begin to use a CPU whether overclocked or running stock speeds. The process is no doubt accelerated with anything above stock vid. In the same way there is no doubt higher temps also speed up the process also something that is understood by all who overclock. As with all procs YMMV so to will your actual VID

Bottom line stay under the Intel spec and you are covered under warranty.

If you are concerned about warranty there is affordable protection available

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/

Resources:

http://communities.intel.com/message/133908

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf

http://www.overclock.net/t/913062/why-i-think-1-52v-and-sandy-bridge-is-safe-now-with-proof/0_50

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/274139-29-electromigration

In my humble opinion there is no need to clock above 4.6 unless you have 3 580's in SLI for gaming or do encoding otherwise it is overkill in other words there is a line of *diminishing returns or bottlenecking.* where higher clocks offer little to offset the acceptable risk.


----------



## DJDannyV

Re-testing my rig now. been stable at 4.7 but haven't had time to prime yet. will start prime soon.


----------



## 4514kaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Recommended vcore below 1.xx are that a recommendation in other words they are opinions and we all have them like a holes.
> The Intel spec is not to exceed 1.52 VID which can be easily checked with Real Temp etc.
> Electromigration or CPU degradation is an accepted trade off for all overclockers and happens the moment you begin to use a CPU whether overclocked or running stock speeds. The process is no doubt accelerated with anything above stock vid. In the same way there is no doubt higher temps also speed up the process also something that is understood by all who overclock. As with all procs YMMV so to will your actual VID
> Bottom line stay under the Intel spec and you are covered under warranty.
> If you are concerned about warranty there is affordable protection available
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/
> Resources:
> http://communities.intel.com/message/133908
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf
> http://www.overclock.net/t/913062/why-i-think-1-52v-and-sandy-bridge-is-safe-now-with-proof/0_50
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/274139-29-electromigration
> 
> In my humble opinion there is no need to clock above 4.6 unless you have 3 580's in SLI for gaming or do encoding otherwise it is overkill in other words there is a line of *diminishing returns or bottlenecking.* where higher clocks offer little to offset the acceptable risk.


Quick Question how larger impact does temperature play in terms of degradation of the CPU.... and whats more important having low idling temps or low Load temps
Obviously take both or these in reason ie which would last longer 3930k idling 40c / load 60 V's idling 30c / load 75c on the assumption that there the exactly the same cpu

Carrying on from that thought Volts v Temps is there any line as to the relationship they have in terms of degradation effect they have on the CPU


----------



## pc-illiterate

Idle temps.mean almost nothing. Its all about the load temps.
Excessive/high voltage kills cpus more than temps. Most motherboards shut down if you exceed the max safe temp


----------



## 4514kaiser

But both temperature and voltage increase the resistance on electrons which i thought was the cause of degradation in the cpu or does the temperature have a far smaller proportionality impact on resistance? And yes my understanding of physics is poor so please correct me if i'm complete wrong


----------



## Traches

Hey y'all, I could use some help getting my 2600k stable.

It seems like no matter what I do, I get a 124 BSOD after 1 or 2 hours of prime. It'll boot into windows at 48x with only 1.425 vcore, but at 47x I can't get it stable even at 1.455 vcore (not keen on going much higher than that).

I'm running my PLL at 1.58-- (I started getting hardware issues at 1.56), but I've tried it at 1.6 and 1.62 also. I've been pretty generous with QPI/VTT as well; 1.2v gave me the longest time before a BSOD. (I think it's voltage hungry because I'm running 2133mhz ram, but I have no idea if that actually makes a difference.) Should I try taking QPI/VTT higher? Underclock my ram? Or just settle for 46...


----------



## pc-illiterate

did you raise your vccio or dram voltage ? if you havent, try 1.1-1.15v on vccio. fast ram and all 4 dimms populated it'll want more than auto probably gives it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> did you raise your vccio or dram voltage ? if you havent, try 1.1-1.15v on vccio. fast ram and all 4 dimms populated it'll want more than auto probably gives it.


Do you mean Auto Or More voltage on VCCIO voltage for all 4 dimms populated?


----------



## Man|aC

Hey can i be added? Left it on for 32.5 hours by accident.


----------



## Imprezzion

I've been running 5112Mhz on my 2500k for a while now using 1.448v to stabilize it to the point it'll run games without a hitch and also run LinX @ max mem for 1 hour and Prime95 1344, 1792 and 2688 FFT for 1 hour each. Close enough for me TBH but what I wonder is whether I should be afraid of degradation...

It's doing 1.448-1.456v in games and temps in a game like BF3 (pretty much 90+% CPU load) get as high as 66c with 25c ambient. (Prime gets it up to 74c and LinX to 82)
I know 66c is perfectly fine however combine 66c with 1.448v and 5.12Ghz and does it mean safe or degradation









This CPU is pretty amazing with this high 24/7 clocks and I picked it from 6 different 2500k's. Max multi aint bad either. 56 on air (desktop stable @ 1.596v). Maybe subzero will even do 57.


----------



## Traches

Everything I've read says keep ram voltage at spec- 1.5v in my case. My QPI/VTT (which I think is VCCIO) is already pretty high-- 1.22v. You sayin' I should bump up my ram voltage?


----------



## aplayerg

I would like to join the club!
This is my 18+ hour standard blend on i5 2500k at 4.6GHz (1.288v)

I just had to get both my mobo and cpu replaced through warranty (looks like I got a more capable CPU







) and found the OC'ing guides that I used before on OCN. Then I decided to join because of all the help I found from here.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aplayerg*
> 
> I would like to join the club!
> This is my 18+ hour standard blend on i5 2500k at 4.6GHz (1.288v)
> I just had to get both my mobo and cpu replaced through warranty (looks like I got a more capable CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and found the OC'ing guides that I used before on OCN. Then I decided to join because of all the help I found from here.


Nice, my 2500K needs about 1.35v for just 4.5GHz, and it kinda brick walls there you could probably go a lot further with that one. Also, just curious, but why did you have to get both the CPU and board replaced?


----------



## aplayerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> Nice, my 2500K needs about 1.35v for just 4.5GHz, and it kinda brick walls there you could probably go a lot further with that one. Also, just curious, but why did you have to get both the CPU and board replaced?


One day I went to turn my comp on and it did a cold boot (which was usual for it at least once), and it did it again, and it was trying for a 3rd time and just died








I did some troubleshooting, thinking it was my PSU, that was fine. So I went ahead and did the warranty for a new mobo. Got it in and it would not POST. So I borrowed a friends 2500k and it would boot right up.

I'm not entirely sure as to what happened, but the mobo also seemed to like to eat CPUs, I bought another from Amazon while waiting for my warranty replacement and put it in the old mobo for troublshooting because there are no computer shops around here, and then I tried it in a new mobo and it wouldn't POST in the new mobo...


----------



## fuadm424

I thought some of you here may find this interesting:


I compiled all the overclocks on the spreadsheet into a graph to show how Sandybridge has behaved in the hands of you all. Hopes this helps some of you trim your voltages!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Very nice


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Anyone willing to help update this thread please contact me via PM. Unfortunately due to the time I have free I am unable to stay on top of things and it would be a great help to me and OCN. last update made on page 914


----------



## kevindd992002

@munaim1, are you back for good buddy?


----------



## MadHappy

Need some help/advice/info concerning vdroop









I plan on posting my overclock sometime soon, once I'm at least 10 hours stable under Prime95. I'm currently stress testing my 2500k at 4.8GHz @ 1.425v in Prime95(Two hours stable so far







). However, my load voltage fluctuates between 1.400, 1.408, 1.416, and 1.424 in CPU-Z. It spends most of the time hovering at 1.408v, will go to 1.416v briefly, and back to 1.408. It'll occasionally hit 1.4, and very rarely 1.424v.

Now, are the load voltages shown in CPU-Z the ones I should go by? Or in other words, when I share my overclock here(or anywhere), should I use the voltage that is set in my BIOS or what CPU-Z averages? _i.e. 4.8GHz @ 1.425v -or- 4.8GHz @ 1.408v
_

Also, LLC is already at Ultra-High, is there anything else I could do to decrease the amount of vdroop?


----------



## She loved E

Go to the highest LLC. Probably "Extreme". That will raise it up a bit more.

If you're stable at current settings you could probably do that and lower vcore in bios a bit.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Is the spreadsheet to list members or clock? I see in the first post, the OP already have the list of clocks from members already.


----------



## MrOverkill

Alright, while I guess you could say that at them moment I'm stable, I'm really not quite happy with what I've got.

My current specs aren't exactly important, as I basically got fed up with trying to hit 5ghz so I set them to something that should work, did a quick test with Intel Burn Test and called it a day.

This is my first time overclocking.

System specs:

i7-2700k
Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3
4x4gb Gskill Ripjaws X-series 1600mhz 7-9-8-24 iirc
All underwater
GTX 670

I'm at 4.5 @ 1.3vcore, 1.700 PLL

REALLY want to get to 5ghz stable.

Tried to earlier today, left Vcore on auto. Jumped between 1.228 and 1.668..... Something is wrong when that happens.

Set Vcore to 1.45, leave PLL and VTT on Auto.
>System posts, but x101 BSOD upon starting Burn Test

Set Vcore to 1.46
>Same thing

Drop PLL to 1.7
>Same result

Raise VTT to 1.2
>same result

I really really really want some tips. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrOverkill*
> 
> Alright, while I guess you could say that at them moment I'm stable, I'm really not quite happy with what I've got.
> My current specs aren't exactly important, as I basically got fed up with trying to hit 5ghz so I set them to something that should work, did a quick test with Intel Burn Test and called it a day.
> This is my first time overclocking.
> System specs:
> i7-2700k
> Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3
> 4x4gb Gskill Ripjaws X-series 1600mhz 7-9-8-24 iirc
> All underwater
> GTX 670
> I'm at 4.5 @ 1.3vcore, 1.700 PLL
> REALLY want to get to 5ghz stable.
> Tried to earlier today, left Vcore on auto. Jumped between 1.228 and 1.668..... Something is wrong when that happens.
> Set Vcore to 1.45, leave PLL and VTT on Auto.
> >System posts, but x101 BSOD upon starting Burn Test
> Set Vcore to 1.46
> >Same thing
> Drop PLL to 1.7
> >Same result
> Raise VTT to 1.2
> >same result
> I really really really want some tips. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


raise vcore.
seriously, make sure you have a totally stable system and run superpi/hyperpi. those timings youre trying to run look nutsy low. you do realize jacked up ram only helps in benchmarks with sandy bridge right ?


----------



## MrOverkill

I made a mistake on the ram I posted I have.

Gskill apparently changed their casings and colors so I got confused. I have Gskill Ripjaws Z series ram. 1600mhz 7-8-8-24 1.5v rated. The timings I also got wrong, they're 7-8-8-24, which I haven't touched in the BIOS.

So raising Vcore is the only way to get around that? Damn.... Thanks for the help.


----------



## Biorganic

I would like to be added! I just got my 2700k from microcenter on thursday. This is a big step up from my phenom ii 955. I have been messing around with voltages and multipliers for a bit trying to find a reasonable, low voltage OC. I think this will do it for me. 4.4 Ghz @ 1.24 V. Yay!

Sandy Stable Club.jpg 945k .jpg file


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHappy*
> 
> Need some help/advice/info concerning vdroop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on posting my overclock sometime soon, once I'm at least 10 hours stable under Prime95. I'm currently stress testing my 2500k at 4.8GHz @ 1.425v in Prime95(Two hours stable so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). However, my load voltage fluctuates between 1.400, 1.408, 1.416, and 1.424 in CPU-Z. It spends most of the time hovering at 1.408v, will go to 1.416v briefly, and back to 1.408. It'll occasionally hit 1.4, and very rarely 1.424v.
> 
> Now, are the load voltages shown in CPU-Z the ones I should go by? Or in other words, when I share my overclock here(or anywhere), should I use the voltage that is set in my BIOS or what CPU-Z averages? _i.e. 4.8GHz @ 1.425v -or- 4.8GHz @ 1.408v_
> 
> Also, LLC is already at Ultra-High, is there anything else I could do to decrease the amount of vdroop?


If you are overclocking using the manual vcore method then report what you have set in bios and the droop or difference between what is set in bios and reported by CPUz in windows under 100% load. If you are using the offset vcore method then report your offset +/- and what CPUz reports the majority of the time under 100% load which sound like 1.408 in your case. You may benefit from PLL overvoltage but not likely it would decrease vdroop, however it may be worth a shot. GL


----------



## OC-Noobie

Dumb question here!

How does someone get added to the spreadsheet list?

I successfully ran my system for 12+ hrs several weeks ago @ 4.6 GHz and posted the sceenshots required, however I don't seem to have been added to the list. Do we add ourselves to the list or how does this process work?

Although I haven't posted any new screenshots, I've got my system up to 4.8 GHz and have been running it that way for several weeks now.

I was just wondering if anyone was updating list the or how I can add my own results.









Cheers


----------



## Biorganic

Im pretty sure that Munaim1(OP) is the thread update guy etc. He has said that he does not have time to keep the thread up to date, even asked for help.


----------



## bern43

If someone is updating the thread please add me!!!



I was stable at 1.32 Vcore for 4.5 using the older P95. New AVX P95 coupled with newer less than ideal bios from ASUS and I'm now at 1.352 under load. How much have people had to generally increase their Vcore with the newer P95? I kept getting random 124 BSOD's 8 hours in until I bumped it a few notches.


----------



## RazorCaT

@ bern43: yes the latest P95 is quiet tough.. it requires you more vcore...


----------



## Silvaren

Hello.

I was using my cpu @ 4.8ghz it was stable for months. 2 months ago it started to give me blue screens. It started to happen again and again so due to bsod code 124 i tried increasing voltage so it worked. When i got my cpu it was stable at 4.8 with 1.35 v now i have to use 1.41V or it wont stay stable.

It just wants more and more voltage to be stable every month. Today i had a bsod again after 1 month. If it happens again it means i need to increase voltage once more.

What happened to my cpu ? Did it happen because of using manual voltage ? Is it dying slowly ? What should i do i need some help here..

Thank you.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Hello.
> I was using my cpu @ 4.8ghz it was stable for months. 2 months ago it started to give me blue screens. It started to happen again and again so due to bsod code 124 i tried increasing voltage so it worked. When i got my cpu it was stable at 4.8 with 1.35 v now i have to use 1.41V or it wont stay stable.
> It just wants more and more voltage to be stable every month. Today i had a bsod again after 1 month. If it happens again it means i need to increase voltage once more.
> What happened to my cpu ? Did it happen because of using manual voltage ? Is it dying slowly ? What should i do i need some help here..
> Thank you.


How were you testing stability? 1.35 shouldn't really shouldn't really degrade a chip that fast. A 124 BSOD might be VCCIO related. Have you tried upping that a little? Seems to sometimes help.


----------



## Silvaren

As you see i am a member of sandy stable club







It was on prime for 13 hours and i didnt have a single bsod for a long time.

I tried increasing that aswell but nothing worked except increasing voltage.

Question is i was giving it manual voltage so it wasnt on offset. Power saving option was off aswell. Then it started to become unstable and i had to increase voltage from 1.35 to 1.37. After a few weeks it started to give blue screens again so i increased it to 1.38 and it didnt fail on prime. Then same thing happened after a month or so..

So when i got it for the first time i was using it @1.35v and it was100% stable and now i have to use it at 1.410 otherwise it wont even pass prime..

My chip is dying slowly or what is going on ? I need help...


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> As you see i am a member of sandy stable club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was on prime for 13 hours and i didnt have a single bsod for a long time.
> I tried increasing that aswell but nothing worked except increasing voltage.
> Question is i was giving it manual voltage so it wasnt on offset. Power saving option was off aswell. Then it started to become unstable and i had to increase voltage from 1.35 to 1.37. After a few weeks it started to give blue screens again so i increased it to 1.38 and it didnt fail on prime. Then same thing happened after a month or so..
> So when i got it for the first time i was using it @1.35v and it was100% stable and now i have to use it at 1.410 otherwise it wont even pass prime..
> My chip is dying slowly or what is going on ? I need help...


What about temperatures - especially ambient! Pay attention to CPU temperature - not only Core temperatures! etc etc
First thing what you should do is general maintenance of rig (cleanup filters, fans, rad/heat stick, chip-set heat stick)


----------



## bern43

I wouldn't think 1.35 would degrade a chip that fast. Also curious what your temps are. Any recent bios updates?


----------



## Silvaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> What about temperatures - especially ambient! Pay attention to CPU temperature - not only Core temperatures! etc etc
> First thing what you should do is general maintenance of rig (cleanup filters, fans, rad/heat stick, chip-set heat stick)


When i play games it doesnt go over 55-60. I also clean my rig every month so there is no dust inside and it is always clean.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> I wouldn't think 1.35 would degrade a chip that fast. Also curious what your temps are. Any recent bios updates?


Quote:


> BIOS
> (Rev 3.0) (Click to hide)
> Version 3211
> 3211 changelog: (Click to hide)
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> 
> Version 3208
> 3208 changelog: (Click to hide)
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> Version 2302
> 2302 changelog: (Click to hide)
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.


I am using bios version 2302. Should i update ?


----------



## owcraftsman

I've said before and I'll say again here there is no appreciable difference gaming between 4.6<>4.8 if you need more FPS upgrade your GPU. Just because your proc does 5.0 doesn't mean you should run it there 24/7. You are much better off at 4.6 w/max power saving/offset vcore enabled. No doubt you'll have 95% of the performance, better longevity, less wear and tear, less heat in your man cave, and lower power bills to boot. You can always stabilize with prime95 a high clock and run your benchmarks for all the bragging rights at the higher clocks but for God's sake drop it down to reasonable for 24/7 even with that massive water cool system>>> head for sanity. Plus when your done with the stuff you can, with confidence, sell it in the trading post, otherwise don't scam your neighbors w/ your run down over worked abused garbage.


----------



## Silvaren

Omg calm down, take it easy bro









1.375 for 4.8 was pretty nice voltage owcraftsman there are many people here who is using 24/7 1.5 v for 5ghz and none of them complained about their chip so far. I bought exactly the same system for my wife and i was able to reach 4.8ghz with 1.35v on her cpu. We use pc at the same time for gaming and nothing went wrong with her system.

Thats why i was wondering what could possibly go wrong. It is same rig every single parts are the same but my cpu becomes unstable in time and needs more voltage to stay stable. She didnt even get a blue screen so far.

So i started to suspect if it is dying or is it something about my motherboard. Surely something is wrong here but i don't know what it is.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I've said before and I'll say again here there is no appreciable difference gaming between 4.6<>4.8 if you need more FPS upgrade your GPU. Just because your proc does 5.0 doesn't mean you should run it there 24/7. You are much better off at 4.6 w/max power saving/offset vcore enabled. No doubt you'll have 95% of the performance, better longevity, less wear and tear, less heat in your man cave, and lower power bills to boot. You can always stabilize with prime95 a high clock and run your benchmarks for all the bragging rights at the higher clocks but for God's sake drop it down to reasonable for 24/7 even with that massive water cool system>>> head for sanity. Plus when your done with the stuff you can, with confidence, sell it in the trading post, otherwise don't scam your neighbors w/ your run down over worked abused garbage.


pretty sure this is "overclock.net" not "overclockalittle.net"

if ppl are stable at 5ghz and want to keep it there, good for them. Most ppl are gonna upgrade anyways before ANY type of degradation or "wear and tear" is seen (which would most likely take years)


----------



## Betakaiser

Deleted.


----------



## Bobber1

Hey guys, I bought a 2500k about a year ago with an ASRock Extreme4 Gen3 and overclocked it to an easy 4.2Ghz using the default settings and tweaked settings a bit so it didn't use as much voltage. It's been perfect for that time, but I've recently changed to a SeaSonic x750, from a PC Power & Cooling Silencer 610w because of the noise, and I decided to manually overclock it myself.

I figured I would test the overclock since different PSUs do different things, but I guess either my overclock wasn't totally stable or Prime95 a year ago was easier to pass without AVX instructions. Anyways, I managed to get it stable for 28 hours using Prime95 blend test with Vcore at 1.28, which loads it between 1.256-1.27 with LLC Level 3, when it BSOD 0x124 while I was sleeping. Currently, I have it running again with VTT up a notch (1.064), since people recommended trying that, but I was wondering if I should up it another 0.005 of Vcore to get it stable (seems like a lot of voltage for 4.2Ghz). From what I've read almost all chips require nothing but Vcore up to around 4.4-4.5Ghz.

Temperature of the cores are pretty low at this setting being anywhere from 47-62 depending on tft size. With 4.4Ghz it maxed around 70c (mostly just curious how much Vcore I needed to run for 4.4).

Basically, I'm just curious what the recommended path should be for this. I have yet to get a BSOD while doing anything other than prime95, so I think it's just the overclock or one rare spike down, but I don't know. I was also wondering about the option spread spectrum; I turned it off and reset my BLCK to from 100.1 to 100 (my OCD at work), but I can't imagine that having any drastic effect. I've turned off the Cstates since my PC never seemed to like those options on. Most of the other options are auto with my Ram being the settings recommended on the package/stickers (upped voltage to 1.3v from 1.25 since G.Skill recommended this). Last question I had will probably come off as a bit noobish, but I wasn't sure if the overclock degrades over time and requires a bit more voltage after a while.

Sorry if this was a bit long. Thanks for any helpful replies in advance.









Edit: Should I be worried about data corruption on my OS ssd from a few BSODs?


----------



## owcraftsman

I'm not saying don't overclock I've had every 2600 and 2700k proc I've had over 5.0 hell ya! gotta do it! I'm just saying running it there 24/7 is asking for trouble for not that much more performance. Only one of those chips was I able to run at 4.8 below 1.4 << my bad luck >> If I had a chip that ran 5.0 at or below 1.4 I would definitely run it there 24/7. Besides that I see nothing on the horizon worth upgrading to so keeping what I got tip top makes sense to me. I rarely keep anything longer than a year before I sell it used but that may not be the case this time around. I'm not paying the premium for an x79 upgrade so it may be a wait for something better. In the end I'll have used parts to pass on that is not used and abused which boils down to my philosophy. Bottom line it's IMHO take it for what it's worth to you. My intention of the last post was not to be loud, rather, it was to offer some common sense.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> Hey guys, I bought a 2500k about a year ago with an ASRock Extreme4 Gen3 and overclocked it to an easy 4.2Ghz using the default settings and tweaked settings a bit so it didn't use as much voltage. It's been perfect for that time, but I've recently changed to a SeaSonic x750, from a PC Power & Cooling Silencer 610w because of the noise, and I decided to manually overclock it myself.
> 
> I figured I would test the overclock since different PSUs do different things, but I guess either my overclock wasn't totally stable or Prime95 a year ago was easier to pass without AVX instructions. Anyways, I managed to get it stable for 28 hours using Prime95 blend test with Vcore at 1.28, which loads it between 1.256-1.27 with LLC Level 3, when it BSOD 0x124 while I was sleeping. Currently, I have it running again with VTT up a notch (1.064), since people recommended trying that, but I was wondering if I should up it another 0.005 of Vcore to get it stable (seems like a lot of voltage for 4.2Ghz). From what I've read almost all chips require nothing but Vcore up to around 4.4-4.5Ghz.
> 
> Temperature of the cores are pretty low at this setting being anywhere from 47-62 depending on tft size. With 4.4Ghz it maxed around 70c (mostly just curious how much Vcore I needed to run for 4.4).
> 
> Basically, I'm just curious what the recommended path should be for this. I have yet to get a BSOD while doing anything other than prime95, so I think it's just the overclock or one rare spike down, but I don't know. I was also wondering about the option spread spectrum; I turned it off and reset my BLCK to from 100.1 to 100 (my OCD at work), but I can't imagine that having any drastic effect. I've turned off the Cstates since my PC never seemed to like those options on. Most of the other options are auto with my Ram being the settings recommended on the package/stickers (upped voltage to 1.3v from 1.25 since G.Skill recommended this). Last question I had will probably come off as a bit noobish, but I wasn't sure if the overclock degrades over time and requires a bit more voltage after a while.
> 
> Sorry if this was a bit long. Thanks for any helpful replies in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Should I be worried about data corruption on my OS ssd from a few BSODs?


#1 never auto overclock

#2 read the overclocking guides choose your method manual or offset vcore (recommended)

#3 work your way up gradually testing often and keep notes or tweak and tune the many templates that others have used with similar systems (look for a board specific thread you'll get better results from your questions).

#4 have patients sometimes it takes a bit before you tune it in just right remember all procs/system configs are different so to will your settings be also.

#5 yes AVX instructions add overhead that requires more vcore

#6 yes BSOD can cause data corruption nothing a format and reload can't cure.

#7 keep C1E enabled or auto when using offset mode disable C3 and C6.

#8 always manually setup memory timings and vdimm. Don't use XMP or auto for the first 5 settings ie 9-10-9-27-2t or what every is on your memory label. Bumping vdimm and vccio can help when populating all 4 dimm slots but usually not necessary with only two dimms running at the rated speed. If your memory is rated for 1866 run it at 1600 to take it out of the picture as a possible reason for oc failure at least until you have a stable vcore set.

#9 keep your temps below 90c at 100% load and you'll be fine but keep in mind it will throttle the oc and vcore when it reaches 96c which is an Intel spec to protect the proc

#10 try not to exceed 1.5vcore at 100% load w/o keeping #9 in mind.

#11 bumping vcore normally corrects the 0x124 stop but sometimes lowering your CPU PLL has the effect of a lower vcore requirement. 1.8v cpu pll is default/auto many use down to 1.5v I use 1.65v but YMMV

#12 Disabling CPU Spread Spectrum is not normally necessary below 4.8 on Asus boards leave auto but it may be a board specific issue so see #3 again

#13 keep your BLCK at default to minimize it as an issue of a failed oc

GL & happy overclocking.


----------



## Bobber1

I upped vcore another 0.005v (@1.27v) and it held past the 28 hours and lasted about 33-34 hours or so before I figured I'd stop it. I looked at my event viewer to see how many blue screens I have gotten while overclocking (I've had zero since May when I put this SSD in) and I've gotten only two. Is that really enough to corrupt my OS or drives when I'm offline doing absolutely nothing on the PC? Would really prefer not to mess with that if I don't have to. Should I worry about the non OS drives at all either?

Anyways, thanks for your help. Nice to see some things I couldn't find even while researching a lot the last couple of days. +rep for taking the time out of your day to inform and help me.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> I upped vcore another 0.005v (@1.27v) and it held past the 28 hours and lasted about 33-34 hours or so before I figured I'd stop it. I looked at my event viewer to see how many blue screens I have gotten while overclocking (I've had zero since May when I put this SSD in) and I've gotten only two. Is that really enough to corrupt my OS or drives when I'm offline doing absolutely nothing on the PC? Would really prefer not to mess with that if I don't have to. Should I worry about the non OS drives at all either?
> 
> Anyways, thanks for your help. Nice to see some things I couldn't find even while researching a lot the last couple of days. +rep for taking the time out of your day to inform and help me.


Sounds like you are stable enough at 4.2. That's not a lot of BSODs and if you aren't experiencing odd anomalies or unusual happenings using your apps then I would let it go. Typically when a system becomes corrupted it's mostly unusable in other words you would know without a doubt. There should be no need to worry about your other drives either. As a side note, other than reinstalling app/drivers you can make a format and reload painless by putting all you data on other drives other than the OS drive. Saved installation files are easy to store and keep updated so they can always be readily available for reinstall after. All that would be left would be to point to the data folders and you are all brand new. Devising a good backup plan when overclocking is always a good idea.


----------



## Bobber1

Yeah, everything on my SSD is basically necessary program files along with windows. The rest are merely linked to the SSD. I already back up about once every month on two other drives, so I'm good there, but I was just curious. I probably need to not load installation windows files from the disk though.


----------



## Dragonix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonix*
> 
> I overclocked my i7-2700K a bit more today and I'm a bit worried about the temperatures. Normally it's running at 4.0 GHz @ 1.160V and 63C in peak.
> Right now it's running at 4.5 GHz at 1.320V (1.308V under stress). The max. temperatures I'm getting using Prime95 are 68-73-75-71 after ~30 min. Should I be worried? I don't want to push it too hard.
> BTW. I'm using Prolimatech Armageddon with 2 x BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 140mm 1000 RPM fans.
> EDIT: oh, and HT is on in both cases.


I have a little update: My temperatures at 4.5 GHz were a bit high so I decided to buy new fans and thermal compound. I bought 2 x Prolimatech Vertex 140mm fans (which are designed for Armageddon cooler) and Prolimatech PK-3 thermal compound.

The fans gave me ~4-5C difference on all cores and PK-3 gave another 1C decrease. Unfortunately new fans are significantly louder then BeQuiet ones I was using before. I decided that this 500 MHz difference is not worth it. Now I'm using a single BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 running at 850 RPM (it's inaudible). It's keeping my Core i7 running at 4000 MHz at max. 60C which is good enough for me.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my 2600k likes 5ghz now im not sure what exacty i did but about 2 weeks ago i tried updating my mei in my bios and toasted it so i had to get a new bios chip required me removing my motherboard after i put my pc back together now my cpu runs alot cooler [email protected] vcore folding maxes at 72c right now 62-68-68-62. I guess my waterblocks backplate waset seated flat or somthing either way im happy for a 10-12c drop from befor i took it apart.


----------



## OC Dev

Is this club still open for new members?


----------



## Clos

Would like to know as well, just Oc'd my 3820 woot!


----------



## qiqi1021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Dev*
> 
> Is this club still open for new members?


Yes should be. We just need someone to take over thread maintenance from munaim1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Would like to know as well, just Oc'd my 3820 woot!


SB-E goes here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1167939/official-sandy-bridge-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiqi1021*
> 
> Yes should be. We just need someone to take over thread maintenance from munaim1.
> SB-E goes here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1167939/official-sandy-bridge-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/


What happened to munaim1 anyway?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What happened to munaim1 anyway?


Real life responsibilities


----------



## munaim1

Im back









on that note, I have taken the time to update the spreadsheet in the OP. Thank you all for your patience









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 430 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## pc-illiterate

welcome back munaim.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> welcome back munaim.


Thanks bud, happy to be back


----------



## DoooX

Hi all!
Would like to submit my result of OC-ing 2500k

Here it is:


Even though the temp peaked at 68C at the start of the test, 95% of test time they were around 60C

Settings were like this (used some tutorial on this forum as I read that these values stress CPU more), I just changed the FFT size to 1792 both sides and used more RAM (around 84% I think) Because I was still using my PC while testing (browsing etc.)


Hope it is ok









I think I can go even higher with this voltage and test it to the max but I just don't want to wear out my CPU so fast even though this looks safe to me, and on the other hand I don't see giving my PC an advantage in gaming with 5Ghz(the Avatar is from the period when I bought my CPU cooler and wanted to test it) over 4.6Ghz. GPU needs upgrading on that matter.


----------



## pc-illiterate

doox, to be in the sandy stable club you have to run blend for minimum of 8 hours, not custom. you can set to use 90% of AVAILABLE ram to be in super stable club.
everything else looks good.


----------



## DoooX

So 84 percent is not enough ? ... Isn't the custom blend harder for the CPU than the normal blend ? ..Ii thought that the 1792 FFT is pretty much ok for stressing and test... :s


----------



## pc-illiterate

its 1 of 3 fft sizes sandy bridge has problems with:
1344, 1792, 2688

running blend tests stresses all fft sizes if ran for enough time. 17 hours at 10 minute fft or roughly 24 hours if i remember correctly running default 15 minute fft

sandy stable is less than 90% of available ram used in testing. super stable is 90% of available ram


----------



## DoooX

If munaim1 doesn't accept my submission then I'll do another test. I just wanna know.


----------



## pc-illiterate

not trying be an ass just save you time. he will tell you it isnt enough to qualify you. im just trying to save you time.



12hours or more with standard blend.
also, 80-90% available ram so your 84% would be enough. i always saw users using 90%


----------



## DoooX

No problem man








But what does "custom blend" reffers to ?
What settings ?


----------



## pc-illiterate

to change the amount of ram to 80-90% of available. custom is the only way to change that.
and thats a nice clock for the voltage if its stable. i hope it is.
short n sweet of my statement: if you passed all 3 of those custom fft sizes at least 30 minutes, you SHOULD pass the full blend test.


----------



## silvrr

Alright had my chip replaced after I killed the last one but luckliy this one seems to be a better clocker. My old chip wouldn't do 4.0 at stock settings.


----------



## DoooX

The standard blend test:



I really had to stop the test because I had some stuff to do or else I would have left it to run longer than this.

And I needed to make some calculations with browsing in the meantime so the temps went 4-5c higher in that period but never mind that. It's ok for me if it doesn't go over 80c (which will hardly ever happen in gaming and normal usage).

Will try some more options for sure to keep this thing cooler.

Tnx for explaining me what is custom blend exactly and how to test it properly for submission!


----------



## pc-illiterate

16 hours eh ? good clock, volts and temps








whats your ambients ? i know the u12 is a good performer but in MY OPINION 78* is kinda high for your voltage. how is your case airflow ?


----------



## DoooX

Well as I said the temps went a bit higher (and that's when it peaked) because I had to finish some stuff on my PC while testing. I couldn't do the whole test without even touching it









My ambient is around 25c and the case air flow is 200mm front intake, 200mm side intake, 200mm top exhaust, 120mm rear exhaust and that's it.

Will put another 200mm on top for extra hot air exhaust and maybe one more to fill my optional 120mm on the bottom... and that's about it, the max it can take









I am really interested to know what options should I set to get it cooler with this voltage because I saw people having 1.35V + and temps around 61c with similar cooling options...Maybe it's some difference in the chip or something...


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Well as I said the temps went a bit higher (and that's when it peaked) because I had to finish some stuff on my PC while testing. I couldn't do the whole test without even touching it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ambient is around 25c and the case air flow is 200mm front intake, 200mm side intake, 200mm top exhaust, 120mm rear exhaust and that's it.
> 
> Will put another 200mm on top for extra hot air exhaust and maybe one more to fill my optional 120mm on the bottom... and that's about it, the max it can take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really interested to know what options should I set to get it cooler with this voltage because I saw people having 1.35V + and temps around 61c with similar cooling options...Maybe it's some difference in the chip or something...


Looks like you have good air flow. If I were you I would remount the HS with good TIM like Arctic Silver 5, IC Diamond, Frostbyte etc Sometimes we get a bad mount and it certainly looks that way to me too


----------



## rck1984

Does anyone know how much wattage an OC'd i5 2500k would pull at ~ 1.40-1.45v?


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Looks like you have good air flow. If I were you I would remount the HS with good TIM like Arctic Silver 5, IC Diamond, Frostbyte etc Sometimes we get a bad mount and it certainly looks that way to me too


Well it could be that even though I used Noctua's TIM which came with U12P and I don't consider it so bad







.. or maybe the fans are not going to their max RPM's, because I had some issues with my fan connectors on the board ( I connect the fan but it never goes to it's max from the specifications) For example the intake 200mm fan is connected to PWR_FAN connector which gives the fan a speed of 570RPM max. and the specifications say that 800 is max, I connect the fan to another place CHA_FAN or CPU_OPT and it doesn't go to the max either. The end line is that wherever I connect the fan it won't go to it's max specification RPM's which is confusing me.. Now I have the majority of them connected to the PSU directly in hope that they will run better but I cannot measure the RPM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Does anyone know how much wattage an OC'd i5 2500k would pull at ~ 1.40-1.45v?


Never tested so big voltage man, sorry.

UPDATE:
Another blend test, this time i tweaked the vCore with 94% of RAM used and this is the result, 4 degrees lower temps from the previous test, they were around 63c most of the time but in the first 3 hours it went to it's max temp.


Let this be my submission for the club, and maybe later on I will do some other test to lower this down.


----------



## CJAPeterborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> It is, what i'm saying is that is stresses far more than most programs will (even ones that use 100% of the CPU for days on end).


Thought I would chime in as I have just joined the club and fairly new to overclocking SB/IB
I have been using Intel Burn Test as this seems to very quickly screen potential overclock canditates for P95 time
In my experience IBT generates more heat than P95 and a full 30min pass of IBT is probably as extreme as it can get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Does anyone know how much wattage an OC'd i5 2500k would pull at ~ 1.40-1.45v?


On my own rig using Core Temp V1.0

1.49V 128w 4.8GHz
1.43V 121w 4.6GHz

So I guess 125w?


BTW CPUz incorrectly reports my Vcore as 1.17 (I wish it was -its reporting VCT I think) and have to use Easytune 6 for a Vcore
I guess the only real way is with a voltmeter...

I have this week discovered the importance of the TDP value as the 2500K throttles back on my rig at 105w unless bios power values are significantly raised (100 to 400 in the Gigabyte bios)
Both Core Temp and IBT are good tools for monitoring the above -if your flat lining at 105W then you could be throttling back and maybe not hitting the
"real" overclock or the real temperatures for the clock.
The GFLOP value will also increase in IBT if it isnt being throttled back.........

I look forward to contributing again soon especially when I can submit a stable 4.8GHz clock although I suspect this will need 1.45-1.50Vcore!


----------



## fishymamba

Overclocking my i7 2700K right now! I have it at 4.6Ghz with a 3.2 Vcore. Hottest core is at ~69-70C with Prime 95 blend test running.
Not sure how much more I will get out of this chip, going to try to get to 4.8Ghz, but I doubt it.


----------



## cory1234

I haven't overclocked in a while..and for some reason my computer decided to reset all it's settings. I can't seem to get the voltage to stay at what I'm setting it at in the bios. (cpu-z). Any help on which setting I need to change?


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234*
> 
> I haven't overclocked in a while..and for some reason my computer decided to reset all it's settings. I can't seem to get the voltage to stay at what I'm setting it at in the bios. (cpu-z). Any help on which setting I need to change?


Just use manual voltage set and see what LLC option fits you best (to get nearest to the voltage you have set)
For me it's Ultra High setting.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Just use manual voltage set and see what LLC option fits you best (to get nearest to the voltage you have set)
> For me it's Ultra High setting.




My voltage is showing much lower than in the BIOS, and I do have LLC turned on. I'm not sure where else to look.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Just use manual voltage set and see what LLC option fits you best (to get nearest to the voltage you have set)
> For me it's Ultra High setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My voltage is showing much lower than in the BIOS, and I do have LLC turned on. I'm not sure where else to look.
Click to expand...

Not to familiar with GB overclocking as terminology for given bios setting is different than that of the Asus bios which I'm more familiar with however I believe from what I can ascertain from this thread, that you may find helpful, the following settings may be the key to a manual vcore method of overclocking that board to 4.6 with that proc.

RATIO CHANGES IN OS [ DISABLED ]
CPU THERMAL MONITOR [ DISABLED ]
NTEL BOOST TECH [ ENABLED ]
MULTI-STEPS LOAD-LINE [ LEVEL 6 ]

Please give the thread linked above a full read which I think will help you get where you want to go.

Just a note from my perspective. Theses boards, P67, Z68 & Z77 come choke full of power saving features by default, which is a good thing, and there are many settings in bios relating to these features. Although they can be problematic initially when trying to reach your max overclock, hence the need to disable them, it is always a good idea once you get your system stable to revert back to them for a multitude of reasons. Keeping accurate notes along the way is always a good thing especially the effects of all those setting as it relates to system voltages at idle and under load. The whole goal should be to find what voltages are necessary for stability at a given clock. Once established you will know what droop, for example, is acceptable for your hardware to be stable. When you re-enable the power saving features you will then know what to look for out of those settings which makes reverting back a bit easier. Who needs a full blown 4.8 OC rockin 1.45 vcore 24/7 to browse the internet? short answer... no one. Hence the useful benefits of your proc down clocking to a 16x multi and approx. 1.0 vcore when it's not needed to perform the task at hand. If that means, in the end, you end up with a max 4.6 vs 4.8 overclock to have these benefits you are not loosing that much in terms of overall performance and well worth the trade off IMHO. GL


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Not to familiar with GB overclocking as terminology for given bios setting is different than that of the Asus bios which I'm more familiar with however I believe from what I can ascertain from this thread, that you may find helpful, the following settings may be the key to a manual vcore method of overclocking that board to 4.6 with that proc.
> 
> RATIO CHANGES IN OS [ DISABLED ]
> 
> CPU THERMAL MONITOR [ DISABLED ]
> 
> NTEL BOOST TECH [ ENABLED ]
> 
> MULTI-STEPS LOAD-LINE [ LEVEL 6 ]
> 
> Please give the thread linked above a full read which I think will help you get where you want to go.
> Just a note from my perspective. Theses boards, P67, Z68 & Z77 come choke full of power saving features by default, which is a good thing, and there are many settings in bios relating to these features. Although they can be problematic initially when trying to reach your max overclock, hence the need to disable them, it is always a good idea once you get your system stable to revert back to them for a multitude of reasons. Keeping accurate notes along the way is always a good thing especially the effects of all those setting as it relates to system voltages at idle and under load. The whole goal should be to find what voltages are necessary for stability at a given clock. Once established you will know what droop, for example, is acceptable for your hardware to be stable. When you re-enable the power saving features you will then know what to look for out of those settings which makes reverting back a bit easier. Who needs a full blown 4.8 OC rockin 1.45 vcore 24/7 to browse the internet? short answer... no one. Hence the useful benefits of your proc down clocking to a 16x multi and approx. 1.0 vcore when it's not needed to perform the task at hand. If that means, in the end, you end up with a max 4.6 vs 4.8 overclock to have these benefits you are not loosing that much in terms of overall performance and well worth the trade off IMHO. GL


I believe it's an bug with Gigabyte mobos and CPU-z. I ran another program and the voltage is showing correctly haha







.


----------



## CJAPeterborough

See my post 9948

BTW CPUz incorrectly reports my Vcore as 1.17 (I wish it was -its reporting VCT I think) and have to use Easytune 6 for a Vcore
I guess the only real way is with a voltmeter...


----------



## NotReadyYet

I am new to OC'ing and I have been trying to find a sweet spot for my voltage offset for a few days now and subsequently need some feedback from the pros.

I have my 2600k @ 4.6GHZ with V offset to -0.65. I ran Prime95 for 12 hours and when I woke up my temperatures were: 51/58/60/55. The max they reached during the night was 65/74/75/71 according to RealTemp.

The key to all this is to keep lowering the V offset until the computer no longer becomes stable, right? Since -0.65 worked, I should try -0.70 and then -0.75 ect until I can get it as low as possible while being stable, right?

OR

Should I stay with my V Offset with what it's at and keep raising the multipler until it becomes unstable? I dont know which direction to go.

Some notes about my rig:

I do not run my rig 24/7. I work all day and come home to a gf and puppy so my computer wont be on until 9ish to about 11ishPM, at which point I am using it for games/web browsing ect no folding. Some nights I am not on it at all. On occasion, it will be on for longer than a few hours like on a Friday night which would be from 9ish to 3am.

Can some one clear up these questions for me, please?


----------



## DoooX

I think you shouldn't go really low offset because the idle voltage can get too low and then it wont able to keep your CPU on when doing nothing. By the way what is your vCore shown in CPU-Z when your CPU is fully under load with that offset value ?


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> I think you shouldn't go really low offset because the idle voltage can get too low and then it wont able to keep your CPU on when doing nothing. By the way what is your vCore shown in CPU-Z when your CPU is fully under load with that offset value ?


Just did a quick run here is a screenshot. What do you guys think?


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Just did a quick run here is a screenshot. What do you guys think?


Ok you could lower down your Core Voltage more but you should check your VID (you can see its value in RealTemp when you click on the time since you opened it) and depending of that you should use the - or + sign for setting the desired vCore (there is an explanation for using offset somewhere here on the forum) .. It's also important to see which LLC option works the best for you. Mine is Ultra High which gives me almost exact voltage as I put it in Bios (with minimal vDrop). When you do that you can lower down your vCore with bigger value of offset to get lower temps but you should also use Blend stability test for at least 12hrs which is, as most of people said here, enough for testing if your CPU will crash or not. I did 20 hrs with 1.248v on 4.6 Ghz... Enough for me...

Like munaim1 said:
Quote:


> Offset
> 
> Once you have 'found' your desired overclock, assuming you have followed the guide above, you should be using manual voltage and the correct level of LLC to determine and eliminate the vdroop as much as possible, then all you do is the following:
> 
> Once you know what vcore you require under load, using cpu-z you can work out the offset by using the VID. When running your cpu under load to read vcore, you can do the same to read the VID. That can be achieved by running prime with cpu-z and realtemp. The difference between the load voltage in cpu-z and the VID you see in realtemp is the offset amount you're looking for.
> 
> For example if your VID is 1.3875 under load and your cpu-z vcore under load is 1.4275, the offset will be a positive amount from the VID, so it'll be +0.040 (1.3875 + 0.040 = 1.4275)
> 
> If the VID is 1.3875 and your cpu-z vcore is lower, say 1.3675, the offset will be a negative value of from the VID, which is -0.020 (1.3875 - 0.020 = 1.3675)


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Ok you could lower down your Core Voltage more but you should check your VID (you can see its value in RealTemp when you click on the time since you opened it) and depending of that you should use the - or + sign for setting the desired vCore (there is an explanation for using offset somewhere here on the forum) .. It's also important to see which LLC option works the best for you. Mine is Ultra High which gives me almost exact voltage as I put it in Bios (with minimal vDrop). When you do that you can lower down your vCore with bigger value of offset to get lower temps but you should also use Blend stability test for at least 12hrs which is, as most of people said here, enough for testing if your CPU will crash or not. I did 20 hrs with 1.248v on 4.6 Ghz... Enough for me...
> Like munaim1 said:


Well, I dont have a static OC. My OC scales back when the computer is at idle. I have never messed with the Vcore, I only used the V Offset to achieve this OC. I mean I understand whats being said, but is it bad that I dont have a static OC and am allowing to scale it back if I go AFK for a hour or two?


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Well, I dont have a static OC. My OC scales back when the computer is at idle. I have never messed with the Vcore, I only used the V Offset to achieve this OC. I mean I understand whats being said, but is it bad that I dont have a static OC and am allowing to scale it back if I go AFK for a hour or two?


That should be Intel Speed Step Enabled, that's not a problem and it's normal. It takes your CPU back to some lower voltage value so it doesn't stress it all the time with the highest voltage. I don't know if too much - offset could hurt your CPU on idle but you can try to lower it down a bit more and do a full stress test to see what happens.
Btw I think you should Enable Spread Spectrum because your BUS Speed should be 100.00 Mhz

And OT here @munaim1
When will I become part of the sheet / club ?


----------



## kevindd992002

@munaim1

Will you be back for good, mate?


----------



## munaim1

_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 430 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @munaim1
> 
> Will you be back for good, mate?


Yeah I should think so.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> _*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *The Sandy STABLE Club*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> *The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_
> *Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*
> *Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We currently have just over 430 members and we are looking for MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!
> And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I should think so.


Rock on


----------



## DoooX

I'd add my 50 loops of Linx on Max:


Just for fun


----------



## mltms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> I'd add my 50 loops of Linx on Max:
> 
> Just for fun


your CPU-Z voltt is 0.880 ? who is that my cpu-z show me 1.290 it idle


----------



## johnko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> your CPU-Z voltt is 0.880 ? who is that my cpu-z show me 1.290 it idle


He probably has enabled intel speedstep(or c1...not sure).Look at the clock speed,it has been lowered too.


----------



## DoooX

That is Idle voltage because Im using offset mode.

BTW munaim1 can you update the sheet maybe ? I have some new 22 hrs tests finished with better temps so if its posible...


----------



## OC Dev

Here's my first run at the stable club!


----------



## OC Dev

And yes, if you look at the date on P95 you'll notice that I procrastinated a bit before posting. I had a work deadline to deal with and I admit I forgot about this for awhile.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Dev*
> 
> And yes, if you look at the date on P95 you'll notice that I procrastinated a bit before posting. I had a work deadline to deal with and I admit I forgot about this for awhile.


I believe you'll need to use the latest version of Prime95 v27.7 in order to join the club but I may be wrong. Still excellent clock great temps very good job otherwise.


----------



## silvrr

Lets see if all those chips are really stable. Fold for a week with Team Intel in the Forum Folding War.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1321570/2012-forum-folding-wars-the-intel-team


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Lets see if all those chips are really stable. Fold for a week with Team Intel in the Forum Folding War.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1321570/2012-forum-folding-wars-the-intel-team


haha nice way to bump your team folding is by far the most demanding app you can use tho more then prime95 and linx or ibt.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> haha nice way to bump your team folding is by far the most demanding app you can use tho more then prime95 and linx or ibt.


Ha, yeah my old chips 4.7 overclock wasn't even stable for a single WU after passing a 12 hour blend and some IBT on max.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Ha, yeah my old chips 4.7 overclock wasn't even stable for a single WU after passing a 12 hour blend and some IBT on max.


yea my 5ghz was stable at 1.44 on ibt and 1.46 on prime95 but folding needs 1.48 to be stable.


----------



## OC Dev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I believe you'll need to use the latest version of Prime95 v27.7 in order to join the club but I may be wrong. Still excellent clock great temps very good job otherwise.


Thanks craftsman. When I have a minute, I'll run it again. I kind of wanted to anyway since now I have 8 ultra kazes pushing and 8 skinnies pulling through the radiators. The current run is just with the 8 skinny fans.

And silvrr, thanks for the dis. FYI I run WCG Help Conquer Cancer work units around the clock when I'm not wasting my time and resources here. I'm reasonably certain my OC can hang with the 24/7 folding crowd at the specified voltages since it's been doing it for the past month. I'd say that's as friggin stable as you could get. Or would you recommend I run for a full year before getting your blessing? As a matter of fact, my temps are lower folding than they are during all the stability tests I use. If you look closer at the pic I posted you'll see OCCT, Prime95, and IBT on my desktop. As far as the folding goes, my cpu does pretty well but it's playing second fiddle to my 680. I'm sorry about your old chip. Maybe you could unload it on ebay...


----------



## silvrr

Easy there OC dev it was just meant to get your attention and get some more folders on team intel for the FFW. Not say anyone isn't stable or anything else.

Old chip was degrading fast so I had some fun with it and put the nail in the coffin before it went back to intel. They sent me a new one with the tuning protection plan.


----------



## OC Dev

Sorry man. I suppose I was a bit grumpy last night! Thought you were making fun of my stats. I got the overclocking insurance too cause running at 5 made me nervous. I could have gone with a slightly lower voltage and made it through the stability tests ok, but oddly enough Id get random bsods when the anti virus kicked on. Turning it up a couple more notches fixed it but i was hoping with my temps i could get lower volts. On the bright side, now that its not summer I'm getting low 40's for temps while folding


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


I guess this is what you are asking for:


----------



## dartuil

Hello,

I need help ocing 2600k, all in my rig sig.
I have a noctua d14
thank you its my first intel oc on 1155


----------



## nooboc2012

The highest voltage on there is 1.536 :/ is that really ok?


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Hey guys, some help with offset ocing on my 2500k. Water cooled with xspc kit, temps are a-ok.

My system is:
Asus M4E
8Gb Corsair Plats

I finally got my cpu to 4.6 stable using offset at a respectable 1.376 vcore. I took some time getting there. Now, I tried getting my 2500k to 5 gigs, but so far I get only blue screens or freezes.

I am using this guide, which netted me my 4.6 stable. I am using +.005 for that oc.

Things got tricky with 5GHz. I was able to boot into windows with offset on auto, but that gave me a 1.66 on vcore, which is not optimal, to say the least. I then managed to boot into windows with offset on +.100 (from +.005) but that also gave me bsod on prime95. With that setting (and pll volt on 1.852), cpuz showed 1.51 on load before crashing. LLC is on 75%.

The other weird thing is that at one point, while setting offset to +.080 cpuz would show 1.45, while +.070 shows 1.47...

What can I do to try and stabilize this oc, or is it the max my cpu can handle?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nooboc2012*
> 
> The highest voltage on there is 1.536 :/ is that really ok?


1.536 isn't going to make for a chip that is going to last very long. There are a myriad of opinions on what safe voltages are you can read all the info and make your own decision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Hello,
> I need help ocing 2600k, all in my rig sig.
> I have a noctua d14
> thank you its my first intel oc on 1155


Read the first post it should have all the info you need. Start small, see what your chip will do on stock voltage, get that stable and go from there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Hey guys, some help with offset ocing on my 2500k. Water cooled with xspc kit, temps are a-ok.
> My system is:
> Asus M4E
> 8Gb Corsair Plats
> I finally got my cpu to 4.6 stable using offset at a respectable 1.376 vcore. I took some time getting there. Now, I tried getting my 2500k to 5 gigs, but so far I get only blue screens or freezes.
> I am using this guide, which netted me my 4.6 stable. I am using +.005 for that oc.
> Things got tricky with 5GHz. I was able to boot into windows with offset on auto, but that gave me a 1.66 on vcore, which is not optimal, to say the least. I then managed to boot into windows with offset on +.100 (from +.005) but that also gave me bsod on prime95. With that setting (and pll volt on 1.852), cpuz showed 1.51 on load before crashing. LLC is on 75%.
> The other weird thing is that at one point, while setting offset to +.080 cpuz would show 1.45, while +.070 shows 1.47...
> What can I do to try and stabilize this oc, or is it the max my cpu can handle?


5.0 is going to need a lot of voltage and 4.6 may be the wall where you need a lot more vcore to get over it. Maybe try to find a 4.8 stable setting and see what those voltages are like before pushing all the way to 5.0.


----------



## Ellis

I wonder if anyone here can help me (probably someone else using a Gigabyte Z68 board with a Sandy chip)

A little while ago my chip became unstable at 4.5GHz (1.3V) so I dropped back to stock as I didn't have time to find a more stable overclock (didn't want to simply increase Vcore, since the temps were about as high as I wanted already). Now recently I've been trying to overclock again, with an aim of at least 4.4GHz.

I've been using manual voltage to work out what voltage I want, and last night passed 12 hours of Prime95 Blend at 4.4GHz with the voltage at 1.284V under load. That was with it set to 1.300 in BIOS, and level 4 LLC.

Now, I tried switching to offset voltage so that I don't have my CPU running at 1.3V+ when it's sitting idle. I disabled C3/C6 and set the offset to 0 (bear in mind that Gigabyte Z68 boards don't support LLC and offset voltage at the same time), Windows wouldn't boot. I found an old post of mine saying that -0.1V at 4.5GHz gave me 1.3V under load, Windows wouldn't boot. I basically got a black screen after the loading screen, sometimes the loading screen wouldn't actually complete, sometimes I would get a BSoD, basically I couldn't get into Windows.

So I tried +0.1V as +0.08 was stable earlier at 4GHz. I booted into the Windows desktop, the CPU was running at 4.4GHz constantly under idle and the voltage was pretty high. As soon as I started Prime95, it crashed. Now it does this whatever setting I choose.

How the hell do I get offset voltage working on this motherboard?

EDIT: Okay, I've tried going DOWN with the voltage and so far I've tried -0.12, -0.155, and -0.175. Each one has given me 0.996 lowest at idle, going up to about 1.05 or higher, and then 1.320V under load. How can each of these settings result in exactly the same voltages at idle and under load?


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Please help the dude above me first^

And for my situation:

My current setting are as follows: 2500k, asus m4e, corsair plats 2133.

Ai Tuner - Manual (x48)
DRAM Freq - 2133

Digi+ VRM
Vcore PWM - Extreme
LLC - 75%
Vcore Switch Freq - Manual (350)
Vcore Phase Control - Manual (Fast)
Vcore Overcurrent - 140%

Offset Mode (+0.080)
DRAM Volt - 1.51
CPU PLL - 1.799

With these settings I managed to pass six hours of prime95 before it (apperantly) crashed my pc.
I didn't connect it before, but is the fact that my ram is working at 2133 affect my oc in some way? What about my voltages?
If I try to test at 5GHz, than prime95 crashes quickly - and this is with +0.110. I think it's already very high, but acceptable for me to ran at 4.8GHz.

What more can I try? I can't stop here, it goes against my nature. Ofcourse, impossible is impossible.


----------



## pc-illiterate

@heavy -Bump vccio up to 1.1v
Try dropping pll to, 1.71v


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Is that for trying to make the 4.8 oc more stable? I'll try it out. Any tips for trying for 5Gees?

Thanks!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Is that for trying to make the 4.8 oc more stable? I'll try it out. Any tips for trying for 5Gees?
> 
> Thanks!


Baby steps first, start low then increase slowly.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Yes, but increase what in small steps? I don't really have an idea what vccio or pll does...

My main issue is that it seems that I need higher than 1.51 on vcore to even start thinking about it. If that is the case than that is the case, and I can do nothing about it. Looking at the table in the op, no one passes 1.5. I'll try to stabilize 4.8 first, than up vcore more to have a look at 5Gees.

Thanks.


----------



## DoooX

You first put everything on default and then you start pushing up multiplier for the CPU and when it fails to load or during some test you raise the vCore slowly. You can start from 1.25v for example.. You need to check by yourself what is optimal voltage for your CPU clocks with this method or something similar....There are a lot of Tutorials out here on OCN.

@munaim1
You still haven't updated the sheet with my latest submission ?


----------



## H3avyM3tal

I know the basics, somewhat. It's just that with these very same settings, 5gigs would not be stable even with vcore of above 1.51. Or so it would seem that way. Now, however, with pc-illiterate's help, my 4.8 oc is stable (passed 8 hours on prime, when it would crash after 6 hours before).

I've noticed my temps kissing 70 though, so I'm gona wait for my new pump to try for 5 gigs again.

Also - what do vccio and pll voltage do?


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> I know the basics, somewhat. It's just that with these very same settings, 5gigs would not be stable even with vcore of above 1.51. Or so it would seem that way. Now, however, with pc-illiterate's help, my 4.8 oc is stable (passed 8 hours on prime, when it would crash after 6 hours before).
> I've noticed my temps kissing 70 though, so I'm gona wait for my new pump to try for 5 gigs again.
> Also - what do vccio and pll voltage do?


70 is not a bad temperature if that is the max after 8 hours of Prime !

Vccio and PLL can help stabilize your OC but don't go offset too much. Keep your voltage in the limit.


----------



## NotReadyYet

I'm in


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I'm in


Lol incredible minimum temps...what was ur ambient?

Btw how are those Gelid fans working for you? I'm thinking of getting a few because they have pretty UV materials.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Lol incredible minimum temps...what was ur ambient?
> Btw how are those Gelid fans working for you? I'm thinking of getting a few because they have pretty UV materials.


Thanks, my room was at 73F when I started the run.

Their the best fans I have ever owned and so easy to clean since the blades pop right off.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Thanks, my room was at 73F when I started the run.
> Their the best fans I have ever owned and so easy to clean since the blades pop right off.


Cool! do you know if they makes those fans in UV red/orange (technically you can't get UV red) as those are the primary colors for my case.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Cool! do you know if they makes those fans in UV red/orange (technically you can't get UV red) as those are the primary colors for my case.


Nope, only blue and green at the moment. However, since the blades pop right off I supposed you can paint them whatever UV color you want yourself. It's not difficult and even fun


----------



## Sashimi

That's an awesome idea. Always love to customise.

Back on topic, I think my 2700k is degenerating. I run it at 5ghz for everyday use. From my 5ghz submission up until now, I find that I have to up my vcore by an additional 0.01 to sustain the same clock.

I'm thinking of backing down the clock a bit just so the chip will survive a bit longer, as I'm too lazy to switch to IVY from a perfectly fine Sandy platform. What will be the minimum multi to use in order not to bottleneck a pair of GTX 580 in SLI, clocked at 980mhz?


----------



## v2ikemees

Hey guys tested this chip for max Multi with max vcore i dared to use a while ago . Should this chip be any good ? I havent tried PPL , and VCC volatage tweaks yet.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> That's an awesome idea. Always love to customise.
> Back on topic, I think my 2700k is degenerating. I run it at 5ghz for everyday use. From my 5ghz submission up until now, I find that I have to up my vcore by an additional 0.01 to sustain the same clock.
> I'm thinking of backing down the clock a bit just so the chip will survive a bit longer, as I'm too lazy to switch to IVY from a perfectly fine Sandy platform. What will be the minimum multi to use in order not to bottleneck a pair of GTX 580 in SLI, clocked at 980mhz?


4.6GHZ should be ok, but it also depends what games you are playing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v2ikemees*
> 
> Hey guys tested this chip for max Multi with max vcore i dared to use a while ago . Should this chip be any good ? I havent tried PPL , and VCC volatage tweaks yet.


Looks like you have a good chip there but I wont keep it at that Vcore all the time. I personally try to stay under 1.36V for every day usage.


----------



## Sashimi

Cool thanks I'll bring it down a few notches for use,







I'll see how far it can go with 1.36 max vcore.


----------



## king1990

first post and I'm stable after reading a lot of good things here :


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king1990*
> 
> first post and I'm stable after reading a lot of good things here :


Nicely done!
Welcome to OCN and the stability club enjoy your stay.
It may take a bit until the moderator of this thread accepts your submission so be patient.
again welcome


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king1990*
> 
> first post and I'm stable after reading a lot of good things here :


Well done and welcome to the club


----------



## king1990

thank you and I would like to share my experience after two days of trying to get my system stable :
1- the 0x124 BSOD is not always low vcore ( as all of you know already







) the CPU PLL voltage definitely help , after a lot of these annoying BSOD I have finally find my sweet spot which is 1.75V (PLL) .
2- Prime95 especially the 27.7 version is more reliable than IBT/LinX I could pass 50 run with LinX but fail after 6 hour of prime95

know i have some questions if you don't mind







:
1- how did my cooler ( Prime SD 1484) perform ? compared with other air cooler
2- I would like to go to 5ghz but dose the PLL voltage will not be the same for the 5ghz ?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king1990*
> 
> know i have some questions if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 1- how did my cooler ( Prime SD 1484) perform ? compared with other air cooler
> 2- I would like to go to 5ghz but dose the PLL voltage will not be the same for the 5ghz ?


Wise choice to use Prime95
Q1= Depends on your ambient temps but all in all at 1.4vcore I'd say the cooler did very well
Q2= With 4.8 at 1.4vcore 5.0 may be out of reach w/air cooling but it doesn't hurt to try. Open thiose windows and let the cool air in for a little help







Lower PLL may help get a lower vcore but may make it unstable work your way up slowly GL


----------



## Timothy003

Hi!

I need help getting my 2600K stable @ 4.7 GHz with 1.424 V. My temps are extremely high. Running Prime95 v27.7 Small FFTs for ten minutes, RealTemp reports minimum 73-84-88-84 and maximum 82-92-96-92. These settings initially passed a 12-hour blend test, but failed a second one with BugCheck 0x124. The third core hit 98 C during the first blend test, which is way too hot compared to everyone else.

Ratio: 47
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
LLC: High
VRM: 350
CPU: +0.070
VCCIO: 0.90625
PLL: 1.42500
HT: Disabled

I'm mainly using this rig for playing World of Warcraft. Max temps are 57-60-61-63 when staring at heavy particles. The ambient temperature is 24 C.

I've reseated the cooler a year ago to try to lower the temperatures. The thermal compound should have set in by now, as I let the computer sleep every night. I've also noticed that the top of the case is always warm. It's an old Centurion 5 with a side window, but all the fans still work.

I'm not comfortable with increasing the CPU voltage at this point. I'm convinced that the cores are too hot and that it's causing instability. But I don't want to spend another year reseating the cooler. What should I do?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timothy003*
> 
> Hi!
> I need help getting my 2600K stable @ 4.7 GHz with 1.424 V. My temps are extremely high. Running Prime95 v27.7 Small FFTs for ten minutes, RealTemp reports minimum 73-84-88-84 and maximum 82-92-96-92. These settings initially passed a 12-hour blend test, but failed a second one with BugCheck 0x124. The third core hit 98 C during the first blend test, which is way too hot compared to everyone else.
> Ratio: 47
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
> LLC: High
> VRM: 350
> CPU: +0.070
> VCCIO: 0.90625
> PLL: 1.42500
> HT: Disabled
> I'm mainly using this rig for playing World of Warcraft. Max temps are 57-60-61-63 when staring at heavy particles. The ambient temperature is 24 C.
> I've reseated the cooler a year ago to try to lower the temperatures. The thermal compound should have set in by now, as I let the computer sleep every night. I've also noticed that the top of the case is always warm. It's an old Centurion 5 with a side window, but all the fans still work.
> I'm not comfortable with increasing the CPU voltage at this point. I'm convinced that the cores are too hot and that it's causing instability. But I don't want to spend another year reseating the cooler. What should I do?


Personally I would not want to see any of my cores go above 90C during Prime95 - I would rather not see over 80C at any point if I could help it. If you are willing to invest time and money improving your case and CPU cooling, you should see some lower temperatures there. If not, I would back down to about 4.4 or 4.5GHz as you will be very unlikely to see any difference in games from 4.7 and it may require significantly lower voltage.

Oh, and a question for my own overclock. I've been trying to get 4.5GHz stable with load voltage at 1.248-1.256V and I got a 124 after 5.5 hours of Prime95 Blend. I've not tweaked the PLL or VCCIO yet, to be honest I'm not even sure what LLC is set to (voltage is set manually to 1.250V in UEFI), but my load and idle voltage is exactly the same, so it might be on auto setting or something.

So what I'm thinking is, if I can pass that many hours of Prime95 before crashing and get a 124 code, isn't it more likely to be PLL or VCCIO than Vcore? What should I change first?


----------



## Sashimi

@ Timothy003

90c+ is too high for my liking. Also, you will not see anything above 98c because your chip will throttle down to stay within the max operating temps, so you definitely don't want to hit 98c as it means your performance is affected.

Perhaps you can get a case with better airflow? Many modern cases have a top exhaust fan which should help stop hot air build up at the top of your case and prevent them from being sucked back into the heatsink.

You didn't mention what your CPU cooler is, but changing it to a higher performing one will give you direct gains. Noctua NH D-14 and Thermalright Silvera Arrow are I believe the top 2 coolers, but my info can be outdated.







Also do bear in mind CPU air cooling is highly dependent on case airflow so for the best result, don't skimp out on getting a good case.

If you really can't improve on your thermal performance then like Ellis said, you will want to down clock it a little.

@ Ellis

From my knowledge BSOD 124 can either be VCCIO, or VCORE, and in rarer circumstances, PLL. I would first look into VCCIO first, then PLL, and only tweak VCORE as an absolute last resort because it will increase temps much more than the other 2 voltages.

Sounds like you are using manual OC. In manual OC, voltage @ idle and @ load will always be the same so that is normal, additionally, LLC is used as a mean to ensure the board delivers exactly the amount of voltage which you keyed into BIOS into the chip. If you's entered 1.250V into BIOS and CPUZ reports 1.248-1.256V, then I believe the LLC is spot on at the moment so you don't need to change it.

I will however recommend offset OC over manual because your chip at idle or at light load simply doesn't require a large amount of power. As every bit of voltage pour into your chip will reduce its lifespan, you would want to reduce that amount when it doesn't require so much power. Also, it'll save you money on your next electricity bill. There are plenty of offset guides online as well as this very thread.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i read sin0822's review on the GB P67A-UD7 and actually used the pll and vccio voltages he listed. a pll of 1.71v and a vccio of 1.1v
using those 2 voltages i dropped my offset voltage from +0.020 to +0.005v im still 23 hours p95 stable at 10 minute fft tests. it took me 14 hours to run all tests once. so i was 5 hours short of a full second run.
i realize youre on z68 but its worth a shot in my opinion.

thanks again sin









*EDIT*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timothy003*
> 
> VCCIO: 0.90625
> PLL: 1.42500


thats an awfully low pll


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> thats an awfully low pll










Yeah I missed that. Good find. I'm surprised it even boots...


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timothy003*
> 
> Hi!
> I need help getting my 2600K stable @ 4.7 GHz with 1.424 V. My temps are extremely high. Running Prime95 v27.7 Small FFTs for ten minutes, RealTemp reports minimum 73-84-88-84 and maximum 82-92-96-92. These settings initially passed a 12-hour blend test, but failed a second one with BugCheck 0x124. The third core hit 98 C during the first blend test, which is way too hot compared to everyone else.
> Ratio: 47
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
> LLC: High
> VRM: 350
> CPU: +0.070
> VCCIO: 0.90625
> PLL: 1.42500
> HT: Disabled
> I'm mainly using this rig for playing World of Warcraft. Max temps are 57-60-61-63 when staring at heavy particles. The ambient temperature is 24 C.
> I've reseated the cooler a year ago to try to lower the temperatures. The thermal compound should have set in by now, as I let the computer sleep every night. I've also noticed that the top of the case is always warm. It's an old Centurion 5 with a side window, but all the fans still work.
> I'm not comfortable with increasing the CPU voltage at this point. I'm convinced that the cores are too hot and that it's causing instability. But I don't want to spend another year reseating the cooler. What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would not want to see any of my cores go above 90C during Prime95 - I would rather not see over 80C at any point if I could help it. If you are willing to invest time and money improving your case and CPU cooling, you should see some lower temperatures there. If not, I would back down to about 4.4 or 4.5GHz as you will be very unlikely to see any difference in games from 4.7 and it may require significantly lower voltage.
> 
> Oh, and a question for my own overclock. I've been trying to get 4.5GHz stable with load voltage at 1.248-1.256V and I got a 124 after 5.5 hours of Prime95 Blend. I've not tweaked the PLL or VCCIO yet, to be honest I'm not even sure what LLC is set to (voltage is set manually to 1.250V in UEFI), but my load and idle voltage is exactly the same, so it might be on auto setting or something.
> 
> So what I'm thinking is, if I can pass that many hours of Prime95 before crashing and get a 124 code, isn't it more likely to be PLL or VCCIO than Vcore? What should I change first?
Click to expand...

@Tim I would agree with ellis on all points but would try 4.6 1st as vcore is directly attributed to high heat you need to get vcore down a bit. I say 4.6 because it will likely take just a bit less vcore to be stable since you are nearly perfect at 4.7 in terms of passing P95. I'd try the lower multi (x46), +0.065 offset or lower if possible stable and 1.55 pll your temps will lower a bit, but not significantly however enough or within reason to get you by. As you mentioned while gaming your temps are reasonable so I would not worry about 80-90c at 100% load unless you run at 100% load most of the time then I would have to agree with ellis move to 4.4/4.5. BTW I would enable HT and take advantage of your procs abilities even if that means a lower clock overall as a result.

@ellis I have a couple Qs Are you using offset or manual Vcore? your current vcore is low enough that your heat should be in check and you should have room for higher vcore. Keep in mind you can get a 124 stop with to high or to low pll but for the moment vcore seems a bit low and a bump there may be all you need. I'd also like to know your other current settings auto or otherwise.

AI OC Tuner:=?

Mem Frq:=

Internal PLL Overvoltage:=?
LLC:=?
VRM:=?
CPU:= offset? or manual?
VCCIO:=?

Dram Voltage:=?
PLL:=?

CPU Spread Spectrum:=?

C1E:=?

C3:=?

C6:=?

Mem settings?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> @ Timothy003
> 90c+ is too high for my liking. Also, you will not see anything above 98c because your chip will throttle down to stay within the max operating temps, so you definitely don't want to hit 98c as it means your performance is affected.
> Perhaps you can get a case with better airflow? Many modern cases have a top exhaust fan which should help stop hot air build up at the top of your case and prevent them from being sucked back into the heatsink.
> You didn't mention what your CPU cooler is, but changing it to a higher performing one will give you direct gains. Noctua NH D-14 and Thermalright Silvera Arrow are I believe the top 2 coolers, but my info can be outdated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also do bear in mind CPU air cooling is highly dependent on case airflow so for the best result, don't skimp out on getting a good case.
> If you really can't improve on your thermal performance then like Ellis said, you will want to down clock it a little.
> @ Ellis
> From my knowledge BSOD 124 can either be VCCIO, or VCORE, and in rarer circumstances, PLL. I would first look into VCCIO first, then PLL, and only tweak VCORE as an absolute last resort because it will increase temps much more than the other 2 voltages.
> Sounds like you are using manual OC. In manual OC, voltage @ idle and @ load will always be the same so that is normal, additionally, LLC is used as a mean to ensure the board delivers exactly the amount of voltage which you keyed into BIOS into the chip. If you's entered 1.250V into BIOS and CPUZ reports 1.248-1.256V, then I believe the LLC is spot on at the moment so you don't need to change it.
> I will however recommend offset OC over manual because your chip at idle or at light load simply doesn't require a large amount of power. As every bit of voltage pour into your chip will reduce its lifespan, you would want to reduce that amount when it doesn't require so much power. Also, it'll save you money on your next electricity bill. There are plenty of offset guides online as well as this very thread.


Thanks!

Yes, I am using manual voltage at the moment. I thought about using offset voltage but decided it might be better to first use manual until I know which voltage setting I want, then try to achieve that with offset. But you're probably right that it's easier just to use offset voltage from the start.

I impatiently decided to go ahead and increase Vcore 0.01V so that it's now running 1.264-1.272V under load. My LLC was previously set to auto and I believe that had selected ultra high for me - now I've manually set LLC to ultra high and voltage to 1.260V. High LLC only gave me around 1.24V or something









Anyway, I am now nearing the same Prime95 mark as before, to be honest if this is stable for 12 hours at this voltage I probably won't try lowering Vcore and messing with VCCIO because I'm already running a pretty nice voltage for 4.5GHz. But if it crashes around the same mark again, I'll try switching to offset mode and tweaking VCCIO









*EDIT:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> @Tim I would agree with ellis on all points but would try 4.6 1st as vcore is directly attributed to high heat you need to get vcore down a bit. I say 4.6 because it will likely take just a bit less vcore to be stable since you are nearly perfect at 4.7 in terms of passing P95. I'd try the lower multi (x46), +0.065 offset or lower if possible stable and 1.55 pll your temps will lower a bit, but not significantly however enough or within reason to get you by. As you mentioned while gaming your temps are reasonable so I would not worry about 80-90c at 100% load unless you run at 100% load most of the time then I would have to agree with ellis move to 4.4/4.5. BTW I would enable HT and take advantage of your procs abilities even if that means a lower clock overall as a result.
> 
> @ellis I have a couple Qs Are you using offset or manual Vcore? your current vcore is low enough that your heat should be in check and you should have room for higher vcore. Keep in mind you can get a 124 stop with to high or to low pll but for the moment vcore seems a bit low and a bump there may be all you need. I'd also like to know your other current settings auto or otherwise.
> AI OC Tuner:=?
> Mem Frq:=
> Internal PLL Overvoltage:=?
> 
> LLC:=?
> 
> VRM:=?
> 
> CPU:= offset? or manual?
> 
> VCCIO:=?
> Dram Voltage:=?
> 
> PLL:=?
> CPU Spread Spectrum:=?
> C1E:=?
> C3:=?
> C6:=?
> Mem settings?


As said above I'm using manual voltage mode at this time, and yes, this is a pretty low voltage for 4.5GHz which is why I decided to increase Vcore rather than VCCIO.

Other settings:
OC Tuner - never touched
Memory - XMP (1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.50V)
PLL overvoltage - disabled
LLC - as said above, now ultra high
VRM frequency - 350
VCCIO - auto
PLL - auto
Spread Spectrum - couldn't find the setting! So it should be on default








C1E - enabled
C3 - auto
C6 - auto

I think that's it


----------



## Sashimi

Let us know the results of your test when finish


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know the results of your test when finish


Will do. As expected, I've now got a bit further than before. Last FFTs passed before were 48K at, like I said, the 5.5 hour mark. Now about 6h15m in, which is hopeful but I'm sure even without changing anything, I could have got further in Prime95 one day than another - I can't imagine it crashing at exactly the same point twice.

Anyway, we'll see









Also, I need to reseat my cooler and I might have run out of thermal paste, time to buy some MX-4 or something perhaps


----------



## owcraftsman

@ Ellis

OC Tuner - never touched this is where you select manual or XMP so it must be set to XMP given the comment below but maybe you could clarify I would use manual vs XMP
Memory - XMP (1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.50V) don't use XMP. Use manual set timings the 1st five settings to 9-9-9-24-CR2 all else auto if that's what your kit is rated for then set manually your "Mem Freq" to 1600 again if that's your modules rating.
PLL overvoltage - disabled good
LLC - as said above, now ultra high good
VRM frequency - 350 good
VCCIO - auto good usually no bump is required unless using 16GB kit or all 4 dimm slots populated or overclocking memory
PLL - auto default is 1.8v a lower setting has proven to lower the overall vcore requirement under 5.0 overclocks for many users YMMV It is also known to high or to low may cause stop 124 while running Prime. Finding the sweet spot is proc specific but I would say at 4.6 somewhere between 1.45 to 1.65 pll would be optimal. Trial and error is the only way to know for sure.
Spread Spectrum - couldn't find the setting! So it should be on default







should be found on the AI Tweaker page at the very bottom scroll down and disable it if you want your multi and vcore to drop at idle using offset vcore method of OCing. (recommended)
C1E - enabled Good
C3 - auto if you switch to offset disable
C6 - auto if you switch to offset disable

GL I hope this helps!


----------



## magd74

ok so i'm new to these forums and i like to thing of myself as tech savvy this is my first system and i'm not sure wether this is normal or if i'm paranoid and i got lucky. so recently i bought and put together this system and i fully loaded a tempest 410 case with 18Db fans that i found quiet like you wouldn't believe and are 32cfm. bottom facing ax 750 16 gigs 1866 patriot viper 3 h80 in push pull exhaust mounted so my question why the hell are my temps so low for an overclocked 3770k. i did my research and i though ivy bridge was supossed to be really hot but i'm running 4.6ghz off of 1.285V and doing the normal intel burn test 15 runs ai suite 2 reported like a max of 47c package temp so is it just inaccurate or what going on here i tested multiple software and ive seen core and package temps. am i just lucky or is something fishy going on? .

I'm new but i did my research as much as possible so i'm just wondering why this is


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magd74*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so i'm new to these forums and i like to thing of myself as tech savvy this is my first system and i'm not sure wether this is normal or if i'm paranoid and i got lucky. so recently i bought and put together this system and i fully loaded a tempest 410 case with 18Db fans that i found quiet like you wouldn't believe and are 32cfm. bottom facing ax 750 16 gigs 1866 patriot viper 3 h80 in push pull exhaust mounted so my question why the hell are my temps so low for an overclocked 3770k. i did my research and i though ivy bridge was supossed to be really hot but i'm running 4.6ghz off of 1.285V and doing the normal intel burn test 15 runs ai suite 2 reported like a max of 47c package temp so is it just inaccurate or what going on here i tested multiple software and ive seen core and package temps. am i just lucky or is something fishy going on? .
> 
> I'm new but i did my research as much as possible so i'm just wondering why this is


The Asus software is known to not report accurately I would use Real Temp, Core Temp or Aida 64 to monitor temps the latter two are free to use. I prefer Aida 64 and consider it well worth the price of admission for an enthusiast. Try that and report back


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> @ Ellis
> OC Tuner - never touched this is where you select manual or XMP so it must be set to XMP given the comment below but maybe you could clarify I would use manual vs XMP
> 
> Memory - XMP (1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.50V) don't use XMP. Use manual set timings the 1st five settings to 9-9-9-24-CR2 all else auto if that's what your kit is rated for then set manually your "Mem Freq" to 1600 again if that's your modules rating.
> 
> PLL overvoltage - disabled good
> 
> LLC - as said above, now ultra high good
> 
> VRM frequency - 350 good
> 
> VCCIO - auto good usually no bump is required unless using 16GB kit or all 4 dimm slots populated or overclocking memory
> 
> PLL - auto default is 1.8v a lower setting has proven to lower the overall vcore requirement under 5.0 overclocks for many users YMMV It is also known to high or to low may cause stop 124 while running Prime. Finding the sweet spot is proc specific but I would say at 4.6 somewhere between 1.45 to 1.65 pll would be optimal. Trial and error is the only way to know for sure.
> 
> Spread Spectrum - couldn't find the setting! So it should be on default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be found on the AI Tweaker page at the very bottom scroll down and disable it if you want your multi and vcore to drop at idle using offset vcore method of OCing. (recommended)
> 
> C1E - enabled Good
> 
> C3 - auto if you switch to offset disable
> 
> C6 - auto if you switch to offset disable
> 
> GL I hope this helps!


Awesome. I was actually getting muddled with something else and the OC Tuner - that's where I have XMP set, in the individual RAM boxes (e.g. DRAM voltage) they are manually set to the relevant values. There's something like a "quick OC finder" which is supposed to automatically find the right overclock, that's the one that I haven't ever touched. Still getting used to the ASUS UEFI!

I didn't realise that you had to disable spread spectrum to get offset voltage working fully, I'll do that once I switch over to offset mode.


----------



## magd74

Thanks a lot for the info i new something was up here ill do the same test over and ill report back


----------



## magd74

now alright so i wasn't paranoid but i was kinda hitting around any where between 60-80 in realtemp in cores 0 and 3 but cores one and two seem to run anywhere between 60 and 90c at the same settings i stated before but my h80 is in the "quiet mode" (not really that quiet tbh) but i know that the intel burn test absolutelly hands ivy bridges ass so is this normal


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magd74*
> 
> now alright so i wasn't paranoid but i was kinda hitting around any where between 60-80 in realtemp in cores 0 and 3 but cores one and two seem to run anywhere between 60 and 90c at the same settings i stated before but my h80 is in the "quiet mode" (not really that quiet tbh) but i know that the intel burn test absolutelly hands ivy bridges ass so is this normal


That's why a lot of people prefer to use Prime95. Only a small minority of people will ever use their computer for a task that stresses the CPU as much as even Prime95, so using anything more is just a bit ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## magd74

ya but i got really suspicious so i just wanted something to really just heat it up as much as possible to test out the accuracy


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magd74*
> 
> ya but i got really suspicious so i just wanted something to really just heat it up as much as possible to test out the accuracy


Ah right, fair enough. I thought that you were using it anyway.


----------



## Timothy003

Thanks for the input!

My cooler is a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B. I've created my rig here. This cooler has a huge heatsink, so I don't think that's the problem. And the case is old, but if I'm going to throw money at the problem, I might as well upgrade my graphics card instead, unless these temps will really affect my CPU's longevity.

I forgot to mention that the initial problem with my rig is my framerate in WoW goes below 60 FPS during boss fights. For some reason, the game is very CPU-sensitive, and I disabled hyper-threading because the system never seems to use more than two cores at a time. I should've gone with a 2500K and spent the $100 on a new graphics card. I also think that the GeForce driver uses lots of CPU resources. My friend has a 2600K running at stock with a GTX 560 Ti, and he gets much higher framerates (more than 3x) than what I'm getting. Overall, it looks like I have a combination of a poorly hardware-accelerated game and a slow graphics card.

I was hoping to mitigate that issue by overclocking. But right now, I'm more concerned with the temps I'm getting. My poor Sandy Bridge is slowly dying from the hot working conditions. I've seen it fail blend tests that it had passed a week before. And after a two-week power outage from Hurricane Sandy, it couldn't even boot into Windows until I reset it to defaults, while the house was still very cold.

It's possible that I didn't install the cooler right. The Mugen 2 has a horrible installation procedure. It's also possible that I got a bad unit, since I've already installed it twice with similar results. What do you think?

By the way, I'm using the XMP setting. I wasn't overclocking my memory, so it seemed a lot more convenient to me. Is it bad to use the XMP setting?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timothy003*
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> My cooler is a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B. I've created my rig here. This cooler has a huge heatsink, so I don't think that's the problem. And the case is old, but if I'm going to throw money at the problem, I might as well upgrade my graphics card instead, unless these temps will really affect my CPU's longevity.
> I forgot to mention that the initial problem with my rig is my framerate in WoW goes below 60 FPS during boss fights. For some reason, the game is very CPU-sensitive, and I disabled hyper-threading because the system never seems to use more than two cores at a time. I should've gone with a 2500K and spent the $100 on a new graphics card. I also think that the GeForce driver uses lots of CPU resources. My friend has a 2600K running at stock with a GTX 560 Ti, and he gets much higher framerates (more than 3x) than what I'm getting. Overall, it looks like I have a combination of a poorly hardware-accelerated game and a slow graphics card.
> I was hoping to mitigate that issue by overclocking. But right now, I'm more concerned with the temps I'm getting. My poor Sandy Bridge is slowly dying from the hot working conditions. I've seen it fail blend tests that it had passed a week before. And after a two-week power outage from Hurricane Sandy, it couldn't even boot into Windows until I reset it to defaults, while the house was still very cold.
> It's possible that I didn't install the cooler right. The Mugen 2 has a horrible installation procedure. It's also possible that I got a bad unit, since I've already installed it twice with similar results. What do you think?
> By the way, I'm using the XMP setting. I wasn't overclocking my memory, so it seemed a lot more convenient to me. Is it bad to use the XMP setting?


No, using XMP is fine.

If you're really noticing damage being done to your processor, revert it to stock clocks now. I don't know much about the Mugen 2 but if it's supposed to be a decent cooler and you're still getting bad temperatures at stock (unless your case has completely awful airflow/cooling) then I would recommend trying a reseat of it and seeing what things look like then. If you think you may have seated it wrongly before, make sure to read up about the correct procedure before attempting it again, and be sure to have some reasonable TIM to hand.


----------



## Timothy003

Okay, I've reset everything and set Ai Overclock Tuner to X.M.P. Thanks for the help. Idle temps are now 33-34-36-35, load temps 63-71-72-70.

I always read the instructions carefully before using products, but this cooler was a real challenge to install. The first time, I followed a video that suggested to install it by setting the cooler upside down and placing the motherboard down on it. The second time, I put the motherboard on two boxes and put the cooler on, screwing it in from underneath. I cleaned off the thermal residue for the second installation but used the same line application method. I also tightened the screws as hard as I could. This makes other coolers' installation procedures look like Fisher Price. I think I'll just buy a new cooler.


----------



## Nanaya Ryougi

Heya everyone. Recently finished my build, and thanks to some EXTREMELY helpful OCN members (TwoCables and CL3P20 come to mind, as well as others), I've finally been able to stabilize my i7. Hopefully this image matches your requests. Ended up hitting 15 hours due to workplace delays.

Don't mind the resolution, I got a monitor on Black Friday that turned out to be a dud.




Thanks again!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Will do. As expected, I've now got a bit further than before. Last FFTs passed before were 48K at, like I said, the 5.5 hour mark. Now about 6h15m in, which is hopeful but I'm sure even without changing anything, I could have got further in Prime95 one day than another - I can't imagine it crashing at exactly the same point twice.
> Anyway, we'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I need to reseat my cooler and I might have run out of thermal paste, time to buy some MX-4 or something perhaps


0.01v Increment is quite significant and from my experience, I'd expect prime95 to run at least 4 hrs longer if the voltage is being used efficiently. Check out the below links there are some very useful information on BSOD 124s:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first
http://www.overclock.net/t/1125843/2500k-overclocking-help/40

5-6 hrs prime95 stable means you are very close. Keep trying









@ Timothy003
Glad you've worked it out, temps looks good now. 72c at full load is nothing to worry about at all.

@ Nanaya Ryougi
nicely done. Cheers.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timothy003*
> 
> Okay, I've reset everything and set Ai Overclock Tuner to X.M.P. Thanks for the help. Idle temps are now 33-34-36-35, load temps 63-71-72-70.
> I always read the instructions carefully before using products, but this cooler was a real challenge to install. The first time, I followed a video that suggested to install it by setting the cooler upside down and placing the motherboard down on it. The second time, I put the motherboard on two boxes and put the cooler on, screwing it in from underneath. I cleaned off the thermal residue for the second installation but used the same line application method. I also tightened the screws as hard as I could. This makes other coolers' installation procedures look like Fisher Price. I think I'll just buy a new cooler.


Those temps are more like it, though that's not much lower than I get at 4.5 GHz, what's your stock Vcore there? Provided you don't have a really high stock VID, which would just be unfortunate, you do have a temperature issue going on. I would recommend buying some new TIM (if you don't have any already), reapplying it and giving it one more go with your Mugen 2, because it does look like the sort of cooler that should be giving you much lower temperatures than it is. To be honest my cooler is a pain to fit as well, I think most of them are. Fortunately, if you do it well you shouldn't have to do it again for a while. Also, check your case airflow and check it for dust while you're at it - make sure it's not tucked away where it can't suck in clean air too.

If all of that fails, maybe the cooler is not as good as it looks, and it's time to grab a new one. I can certainly recommend mine, though there's a slightly newer model out - the 212 EVO - that you might as well pick up since it's usually a similar price. I would say that, on average, you should be able to get to 4.4-4.6GHz with a 212, whilst keeping temperatures well within safe limits. Of course you can spend more and get a Silver Arrow, an NH-D14, or a Corsair Hydro, but there's a big price difference so it's only worth it if you want a big overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nanaya Ryougi*
> 
> Heya everyone. Recently finished my build, and thanks to some EXTREMELY helpful OCN members (TwoCables and CL3P20 come to mind, as well as others), I've finally been able to stabilize my i7. Hopefully this image matches your requests. Ended up hitting 15 hours due to workplace delays.
> Don't mind the resolution, I got a monitor on Black Friday that turned out to be a dud.
> *snip*
> Thanks again!


Crikey, you could do with a higher resolution there









Nice overclock though, just got 4.5 GHz stable myself











Looks like I need to double check my RAM settings (doubt that will have an effect on stability), and I need to switch to offset mode too. Apart from that, hopefully I'm good to keep this clock. I need to reseat my cooler before trying to go higher though, which may mean buying some new thermal paste.

*Late addition to post:* Thanks Sashimi, as you can see I've got it stable for 13 hours. That's good enough for me, I've never had any issues with something being stable for that long in Prime!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Those temps are more like it, though that's not much lower than I get at 4.5 GHz, what's your stock Vcore there?


His Vcore is at 1.424 I believe which is much higher than yours so I think the temps are about right. You've got one hell of a chip!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> *Late addition to post:* Thanks Sashimi, as you can see I've got it stable for 13 hours. That's good enough for me, I've never had any issues with something being stable for that long in Prime!


Nicely done







13 hrs will definitely be fine for day to day use. On TIM, I haven't experienced it myself, but have read lots of great reviews on the Indigo Xtreme.

Anyway off to do some tobacco regulation compliance survey! Hot 30c day here in Sydney really don't want to be out by oh well







check back with you guys later.


----------



## Timothy003

Actually, my Vcore at stock fluctuates around 1.232 and 1.264 V. RealTemp says VID is 1.3661.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timothy003*
> 
> Actually, my Vcore at stock fluctuates around 1.232 and 1.264 V. RealTemp says VID is 1.3661.


Sorry that must hv been when u shot for 4.7ghz. My mistake.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> His Vcore is at 1.424 I believe which is much higher than yours so I think the temps are about right. You've got one hell of a chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 hrs will definitely be fine for day to day use. On TIM, I haven't experienced it myself, but have read lots of great reviews on the Indigo Xtreme.
> Anyway off to do some tobacco regulation compliance survey! Hot 30c day here in Sydney really don't want to be out by oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check back with you guys later.


Nah, he backed down to stock. And thanks, my old motherboard - despite being in the same price range - really didn't do it justice!

I'll look at Indigo Xtreme, I was leaning towards MX-4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timothy003*
> 
> Actually, my Vcore at stock fluctuates around 1.232 and 1.264 V. RealTemp says VID is 1.3661.


Perhaps I shouldn't have said VID as I'm not sure entirely of the difference - what I meant was the Vcore at load but you said this too. I think that's quite high for stock, but not amazingly so. Whilst my Vcore always has a range, it tends to be smaller than that - your temperatures seem reasonable for 1.264 V but too high for 1.232 V so it's hard to say whether you would benefit from reseating or anything.


----------



## Timothy003

Interesting. Could that be an indication that my power supply is dying? I've heard good things about Seasonic, but this one's a leftover from my old E6300 build, before there was 80 Plus certification. How do I check?


----------



## dartuil

hello my 2600k btach is L148C919 is it good.?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timothy003*
> 
> Interesting. Could that be an indication that my power supply is dying? I've heard good things about Seasonic, but this one's a leftover from my old E6300 build, before there was 80 Plus certification. How do I check?


Personally I doubt it's the PSU, but there are many people on here who know a lot more about PSUs than I do. Seasonic do indeed make very good power supplies but it's also true that none of them can last forever.

I would have thought that if the power supply was dying, you would see instability at stock settings. Things like games artifacting or your computer just shutting down when under load, because the components aren't getting the power they require. Hopefully someone else can give you a more definitive answer but from what I know, I'd say it's unlikely the PSU is at fault.


----------



## DoooX

I'm currently having this test:


What do ya think ?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> I'm currently having this test:
> 
> What do ya think ?


That's awesome!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> I'm currently having this test:
> 
> What do ya think ?


Awesome clock for that voltage...niceeeeee.......


----------



## DoooX

Well I think so too but it's posible I'm having issues when making my vCore go up. For example I can get my CPU stable @4.8Ghz with ~1.280 but the max load temps in Prime and IBT go even to 75c or more. Some may think this is not too bad but I'm just wondering isn't it supposed to be lesser at this voltage, because it's pretty much low ?
The case is TT RX-I with 4x200mm fans and one 120mm on the back. CPU cooler Noctua NH-U12P SE2 which is a pretty nice performer, but I just don't seem to understand this issue...


----------



## Sashimi

From the screenshot looks like your max temp is at 65. I wouldn't worry about that. IBT always burns your chip higher to around 10c hotter than prime but you will never see such heat in normal use so I wouldn't put too much focus on that either.

An important question is what is your ambient temperature where the computer is?


----------



## DoooX

During the night maybe 17-18c and during the day around 21-22c ...At first I thought that every chip has it's own heat production for each of the vCore values, but then who knows.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> During the night maybe 17-18c and during the day around 21-22c ...At first I thought that every chip has it's own heat production for each of the vCore values, but then who knows.


I think it is a bit too hot. The U12 is a pretty good cooler and 1.280v shouldn't boost your temps to over 75c in such low ambient unless you have terrible airflow inside your case. That or the healsink wasn't installed property.


----------



## DoooX

Well maybe it is high but on the other hand It's just maximum total stress from IBT which makes the temps go abnormally higher compared to everyday usage. When I use it in gaming etc. they never go over 55c ... which seems to be ok, but when testing that's what happens.


----------



## Sashimi

Well of course if you're happy with the clock and temps, and is likely to just stick with them then that's perfectly fine as those volts and temps will not cause your system any harm what so ever.

However if you ever wish to push higher and test the true potential of your chip then you would want to maximise the cooling efficiency of your parts, that's when you really need to go down to the details.


----------



## owcraftsman

A note on using XMP mode.

I use XMP only to find the mfg fail safe settings of a given kit. I will enable it once to see those specs/timings to record them on paper for the purpose of setting them up manually in bios to eliminate timings and Vdimm settings as a possible reason for a failed overclock. I have found when overclocking to the limits of my hardware, for what ever reason, XMP fails where maunal setting have success. I'm not sure why this is but I know for example my current OC of 4.8 with all other settings the same except XMP engaged it fails with manual settings/timings it runs stable. As I have experienced this same anomaly with other builds I have come to the conclusion it's best not to use the XMP profile when pushing to extremes. Furthermore XMP is utterly useless when populating all 4 dimm slots on Sandy Bridge platforms because it always defaults to a lower than usable stable Vdimm. Not only is higher vccio/sa voltage needed to boost the IMC but typically in my experiences so too is a higher Vdimm requirement again when pushing to the upper limits of a proc. I don't believe this is exclusive to a specific motherboard, proc or memory kit as I have seen this happen with multiple builds. Of course YMMV just like some can hit a stable OC at substantially lower vcore than others with the same gear there are always variables in terms of what is achievable from one user to another but for me XMP works well when not pushing the limits, for that I recommend manual settings.

It is not my goal here to turn this in to a debate. It's one of those things that has to many variables to produce a clear winner, right or wrong. It is my humble opinion, so take from it what you will


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> A note on using XMP mode.
> 
> I use XMP only to find the mfg fail safe settings of a given kit. I will enable it once to see those specs/timings to record them on paper for the purpose of setting them up manually in bios to eliminate timings and Vdimm settings as a possible reason for a failed overclock. I have found when overclocking to the limits of my hardware, for what ever reason, XMP fails where maunal setting have success. I'm not sure why this is but I know for example my current OC of 4.8 with all other settings the same except XMP engaged it fails with manual settings/timings it runs stable. As I have experienced this same anomaly with other builds I have come to the conclusion it's best not to use the XMP profile when pushing to extremes. Furthermore XMP is utterly useless when populating all 4 dimm slots on Sandy Bridge platforms because it always defaults to a lower than usable stable Vdimm. Not only is higher vccio/sa voltage needed to boost the IMC but typically in my experiences so too is a higher Vdimm requirement again when pushing to the upper limits of a proc. I don't believe this is exclusive to a specific motherboard, proc or memory kit as I have seen this happen with multiple builds. Of course YMMV just like some can hit a stable OC at substantially lower vcore than others with the same gear there are always variables in terms of what is achievable from one user to another but for me XMP works well when not pushing the limits, for that I recommend manual settings.
> 
> It is not my goal here to turn this in to a debate. It's one of those things that has to many variables to produce a clear winner, right or wrong. It is my humble opinion, so take from it what you will


I can confirm that XMP usually fails when the 4 RAM slots are populated.

Do you mean that with the 4 slots populated, it is required to increased Vdimm and vccio/sa voltage to achieve higher CPU overlclocks?


----------



## pc-illiterate

and i would love to get an idea of what kind of increases are typical for both vccio and vccsa. i posted in the "My Samsung DDR3 4 x 4 GB Overclocking Experience " thread but got no response. that was over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Well of course if you're happy with the clock and temps, and is likely to just stick with them then that's perfectly fine as those volts and temps will not cause your system any harm what so ever.
> However if you ever wish to push higher and test the true potential of your chip then you would want to maximise the cooling efficiency of your parts, that's when you really need to go down to the details.


What do you think, would a H100 Corsair perform really better than Noctua NH-D14 for example or this is not the case ? I've seen some results where people used water cooling and they got worse results than some Air cooled CPU's. I was thinking about changing this for some water cooling option but I am not sure if the performance will be better 100% positive if I do the change...


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> and i would love to get an idea of what kind of increases are typical for both vccio and vccsa. i posted in the "My Samsung DDR3 4 x 4 GB Overclocking Experience " thread but got no response. that was over 2 weeks ago.


Have not read your original thread as I've been caught up with work. Shouldn't be slacking off on OCN at all =P

But as a quick response, typically the sweet spot for VCCIO are between 1.0 to 1.2. This is a very big range and the only way to find out the perfect number will be trial and error. An easy way to reduce time spent is to run a full cycle of custom blend test using 90%+ of your memory, but shorten the duration of each length to 1 minute. This way it will filter out all the major problems very quickly.

VCCSA you don't have to touch at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> What do you think, would a H100 Corsair perform really better than Noctua NH-D14 for example or this is not the case ? I've seen some results where people used water cooling and they got worse results than some Air cooled CPU's. I was thinking about changing this for some water cooling option but I am not sure if the performance will be better 100% positive if I do the change...


D14 will beat H100 on low. H100 will beat D14 on high in terms of temps, however at the cost of big increase in noise level.

However, a fully custom water cooling loop with decent components sporting minimum of 240 or more radiator will beat the D14 with ease at comparable noise level.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> A note on using XMP mode.
> 
> I use XMP only to find the mfg fail safe settings of a given kit. I will enable it once to see those specs/timings to record them on paper for the purpose of setting them up manually in bios to eliminate timings and Vdimm settings as a possible reason for a failed overclock. I have found when overclocking to the limits of my hardware, for what ever reason, XMP fails where maunal setting have success. I'm not sure why this is but I know for example my current OC of 4.8 with all other settings the same except XMP engaged it fails with manual settings/timings it runs stable. As I have experienced this same anomaly with other builds I have come to the conclusion it's best not to use the XMP profile when pushing to extremes. Furthermore XMP is utterly useless when populating all 4 dimm slots on Sandy Bridge platforms because it always defaults to a lower than usable stable Vdimm. Not only is higher vccio/sa voltage needed to boost the IMC but typically in my experiences so too is a higher Vdimm requirement again when pushing to the upper limits of a proc. I don't believe this is exclusive to a specific motherboard, proc or memory kit as I have seen this happen with multiple builds. Of course YMMV just like some can hit a stable OC at substantially lower vcore than others with the same gear there are always variables in terms of what is achievable from one user to another but for me XMP works well when not pushing the limits, for that I recommend manual settings.
> 
> It is not my goal here to turn this in to a debate. It's one of those things that has to many variables to produce a clear winner, right or wrong. It is my humble opinion, so take from it what you will
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that XMP usually fails when the 4 RAM slots are populated.
> 
> Do you mean that with the 4 slots populated, it is required to increased Vdimm and vccio/sa voltage to achieve higher CPU overlclocks?
Click to expand...

It's important to understand why XMP fails. Unlike previous chipset (x58) XMP profiles raised VTT/VCCIO and Vdimm with next gen chipset Z68 etc they do not. I suspect this is because the bulk of these kits transitioned to a lower vdimm requirement of 1.5vdimm vs the older 1.65vdimm kits along with Intel's lowering there vdimm spec w/2nd gen SB IMC's. Both platforms typically have only one XMP profile available to select that caters to a two dimm slots populated (mainstream) profile. In an Ideal world we'd like to see multiple profiles that cater to our specific needs but that simply is not the case which is why we need to manually set to our needs.

On the 2nd part yes, w/4 dimm slots populated a Vdimm & VCCIO bump is required however I should have left SA out of the conversation which should only be used when changing the blck.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> and i would love to get an idea of what kind of increases are typical for both vccio and vccsa. i posted in the "My Samsung DDR3 4 x 4 GB Overclocking Experience " thread but got no response. that was over 2 weeks ago.


sashimi answered this really but I see you are concerned about getting responses so I'll add my 2 cents worth.

vccio typically gets bumped to 1.1 but do not exceed 1.2v. vccsa should stay on auto (as mentioned above) w/100 blck but can be bumped +/- depending on your +/- blck. I do not recommend a + bump below 5.2 so for most keep on auto. Keep in mind SA will change dynamically based on system demand or other settings you have chosen so changing it can be the source of much frustration if you are unclear where to go.

When I populate all four dimm slots regardless of rated specs (i.e. 1.5 vdimm) I automatically set vccio to 1.1 and vdimm to 1.65v and begin stability testing from there. Don't go above 1.2 vccio or 1.65vdimm and always try less until you become unstable to find the lowest possible stable setting.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> It's important to understand why XMP fails. Unlike previous chipset (x58) XMP profiles raised VTT/VCCIO and Vdimm with next gen chipset Z68 etc they do not. I suspect this is because the bulk of these kits transitioned to a lower vdimm requirement of 1.5vdimm vs the older 1.65vdimm kits along with Intel's lowering there vdimm spec w/2nd gen SB IMC's. Both platforms typically have only one XMP profile available to select that caters to a two dimm slots populated (mainstream) profile. In an Ideal world we'd like to see multiple profiles that cater to our specific needs but that simply is not the case which is why we need to manually set to our needs.
> 
> On the 2nd part yes, w/4 dimm slots populated a Vdimm & VCCIO bump is required however I should have left SA out of the conversation which should only be used when changing the blck.
> 
> Quote:
> sashimi answered this really but I see you are concerned about getting responses so I'll add my 2 cents worth.
> 
> vccio typically gets bumped to 1.1 but do not exceed 1.2v. vccsa should stay on auto (as mentioned above) w/100 blck but can be bumped +/- depending on your +/- blck. I do not recommend a + bump below 5.2 so for most keep on auto. Keep in mind SA will change dynamically based on system demand or other settings you have chosen so changing it can be the source of much frustration if you are unclear where to go.
> 
> When I populate all four dimm slots regardless of rated specs (i.e. 1.5 vdimm) I automatically set vccio to 1.1 and vdimm to 1.65v and begin stability testing from there. Don't go above 1.2 vccio or 1.65vdimm and always try less until you become unstable to find the lowest possible stable setting.


Thanks. But with my setup I can go stable at 1.5 vdimm and auto vccio and vccsa. The only settings I need to change, for my system to boot, are the timings. I need to increase from CAS7 to CAS9. Is this normal?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Increase your vccio to 1.1v and you can probably get your cas9 down to 8 maybe back back to 7. 4 dimms almost always require a boost to vccio. I was already at 1.1v to drop .010v from my vcore offset.

@craftsman- i had no idea vccsa adjusted on the fly. I never heard that anywhere before. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> D14 will beat H100 on low. H100 will beat D14 on high in terms of temps, however at the cost of big increase in noise level.
> However, a fully custom water cooling loop with decent components sporting minimum of 240 or more radiator will beat the D14 with ease at comparable noise level.


Well I was considering only H100 package with its own radiator and 2 fans which are in the package, So in that way I am wondering would it help to put my temps maybe to around 75-80c @5Ghz which I can think I can easily manage around 1.35vCore... I wouldn't want some massive investment in lots of radiators and water stuff inside the case.

On the other hand if I would switch U12P for D14 could I get some temperature dicrease over U12P or would it be just a minor difference... ?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Doox, im at 4.5ghz with 1.32v underload and 1.344v idle. H100 with2 excaliburs pushing and 2 bgears blasters pulling- ambient temps of 70-72*F and i max at 63-65*C in ibt. I do have some massive positive pressure in my case with really good airflow.


----------



## Sashimi

U12 to D14 will be minor gain. If it's 1.35v you're after, U12, D14 and H100 will handle it comfortably. Just don't put them inside a stuffy case. With good airflow, hell you can do 1.42 on air!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Increase your vccio to 1.1v and you can probably get your cas9 down to 8 maybe back back to 7. 4 dimms almost always require a boost to vccio. I was already at 1.1v to drop .010v from my vcore offset.
> @craftsman- i had no idea vccsa adjusted on the fly. I never heard that anywhere before. Thanks for the info.


Interesting. When do I know if I need increase vccio further to 1.2? And how about vdimm, should I keep it at 1.5 or increase it automatically to 1.65?


----------



## pc-illiterate

i have no idea kevin. im trying to get my ram running faster now and have been trying for the last 3 weeks. no idea. its all trial n error. i'll send ya a pm if i figure anything out.


----------



## bind777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> I'm currently having this test:
> 
> What do ya think ?


Sooooo jelly. I'll be lucky if I can get 4.5 @ 1.3V

Can you share you BIOS settings?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Increase your vccio to 1.1v and you can probably get your cas9 down to 8 maybe back back to 7. 4 dimms almost always require a boost to vccio. I was already at 1.1v to drop .010v from my vcore offset.
> @craftsman- i had no idea vccsa adjusted on the fly. I never heard that anywhere before. Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. When do I know if I need increase vccio further to 1.2? And how about vdimm, should I keep it at 1.5 or increase it automatically to 1.65?
Click to expand...

Arrrrrrrrrr you having trouble running 4x2 1600 GB RAM in your sig? because I'd be happy to help if you could describe a bit of your details. Seems like that would be pretty easy to get setup and get running unless those kits are not designed for Sandy Bridge. In terms of what voltage to use, It's your gear you'll have to test it like you would your CPU if it fails try something different and like CPU's there all different yet pretty much the same............... FYI I always test my memory settings/timings/clock thoroughly before I Prime to rule memory out as a source of a failed OC Prime run.


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bind777*
> 
> Sooooo jelly. I'll be lucky if I can get 4.5 @ 1.3V
> Can you share you BIOS settings?


Here you go:
Post with BIOS settings

I hope getting 5Ghz with 1.35vCore with some better cooling, but we'll see...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> U12 to D14 will be minor gain. If it's 1.35v you're after, U12, D14 and H100 will handle it comfortably. Just don't put them inside a stuffy case. With good airflow, hell you can do 1.42 on air!


Stuffy case ? I have 200mm front intake, 200mm side intake, 2 x 200mm top exhaust, 120mm @2000RPM back exhaust, 120mm bottom intake... Seems pretty much decent to me. Cables are managed nicely, maybe not perfect but there's really nice airflow inside.. and still when I try 1.35vCore @5Ghz in Intel Burn Test temps go to 85c ... I don't like it. Sure, I know they wouldn't be that high in normal usage scenario but I don't want to stress the CPU at those temps for some longer period just to be sure that 1.35 is enough voltage for 5Ghz... I want temps to go down. I would accept ~75 for 5Ghz in IBT.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Doox, im at 4.5ghz with 1.32v underload and 1.344v idle. H100 with2 excaliburs pushing and 2 bgears blasters pulling- ambient temps of 70-72*F and i max at 63-65*C in ibt. I do have some massive positive pressure in my case with really good airflow.


Yes, I would do push and pull too with H100 but I just need to know will it perform much better then the current setup with air U12P SE2 ..

Maybe it's the best way just to buy it and do the tests


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Yes, I would do push and pull too with H100 but I just need to know will it perform much better then the current setup with air U12P SE2 ..
> Maybe it's the best way just to buy it and do the tests


i dropped a decent bit going from a 212+ with push/pull. my ambients were 3-5* cooler in march/april, if my memory is correct


today


*EDIT* i did change cases too. a bit more airflow in this over the old nzxt zero which had good airflow as it was.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Arrrrrrrrrr you having trouble running 4x2 1600 GB RAM in your sig? because I'd be happy to help if you could describe a bit of your details. Seems like that would be pretty easy to get setup and get running unless those kits are not designed for Sandy Bridge. In terms of what voltage to use, It's your gear you'll have to test it like you would your CPU if it fails try something different and like CPU's there all different yet pretty much the same............... FYI I always test my memory settings/timings/clock thoroughly before I Prime to rule memory out as a source of a failed OC Prime run.


Not really having problems but I'm wondering why I CAN run my 2 x (2x2GB) kit at 1.5V vdimm but lowering the timings. These are the kits I'm using:

http://www.memoryc.com/computermemory/ddr3/4gbgskillddr3pc3128001600mhzripjawsxseriesforsandybridge68624dualchannelkit.html

They are rated at 1.5V CAS6 (sorry, I thought they were CAS7 earlier). At stock CPU core voltage, 1.5V vdimm and CAS9, I an prime stable. So that means my memory settings are already stable?


----------



## Sashimi

Down-clocked my CPU 4.7ghz, running with vcore 1.34v stable for daily use. Very happy.







This should allow the chip to last until my next major upgrade.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Down-clocked my CPU 4.7ghz, running with vcore 1.34v stable for daily use. Very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should allow the chip to last until my next major upgrade.


Yeah should be good for ~10 years or so


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Down-clocked my CPU 4.7ghz, running with vcore 1.34v stable for daily use. Very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should allow the chip to last until my next major upgrade.


Just thinking a loud







your next major upgrade already knocking on the door


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> Just thinking a loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your next major upgrade already knocking on the door


Lol mate I'll let you in on a secret by posting it on a public thread.







I'm getting married next year, I'll need to buy a house and save for a europe honeymoon so I'll be in serious debt. I want my hardware to last as long as possible at this stage...







My chip already had its moment of glory proven super stable at 5.1 ghz...better give this baby a break...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> Just thinking a loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your next major upgrade already knocking on the door


What makes you say that? I can't see anything in the near future that would make me want to upgrade my CPU.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> Just thinking a loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your next major upgrade already knocking on the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol mate I'll let you in on a secret by posting it on a public thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting married next year, I'll need to buy a house and save for a europe honeymoon so I'll be in serious debt. I want my hardware to last as long as possible at this stage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip already had its moment of glory proven super stable at 5.1 ghz...better give this baby a break...
Click to expand...

Here's wishing you good fortune on your marriage, honeymoon & future upgrades may you have the very best of all!


----------



## Sashimi

Thanks!!


----------



## TheHatMan

*My overclock*



*My case setup*



I can post my detailed bios settings if anyone's interested. I plan on taking my overclock further, but it will probably take me several days to get as stable as this one. Once I have an overclock at a higher frequency, I plan on including the BIOS settings in that post.

Please note: The 4489mhz noted in the second picture was taken at a different time than this overclock. I had spread spectrum enabled, as well as C1E support. It changed my FSB speed from 100.xx mhz to 99.xx mhz! I also hadn't stress tested it as long, so the temp never reached a realistic maximum.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHatMan*
> 
> *My overclock*
> 
> *My case setup*
> 
> I can post my detailed bios settings if anyone's interested. I plan on taking my overclock further, but it will probably take me several days to get as stable as this one. Once I have an overclock at a higher frequency, I plan on including the BIOS settings in that post.
> Please note: The 4489mhz noted in the second picture was taken at a different time than this overclock. I had spread spectrum enabled, as well as C1E support. It changed my FSB speed from 100.xx mhz to 99.xx mhz! I also hadn't stress tested it as long, so the temp never reached a realistic maximum.


Nicely done.







Looking forward to see how far your chip can go.

You've got a funky little homemade accellero xtreme there.







what GPU is that?


----------



## bind777

***Please note that the idle temps you see (17-20 degrees) are because I ram Prime95 first thing in the morning after my drafty room got nice an artic like***


----------



## NotReadyYet

Just got Indigo Extreme thermal paste in the mail...cant wait to see how much of a temperature drop i get


----------



## TheHatMan

That is an eVga GTX560ti (GF114)... Well, its this!



I haven't pushed this humdinger of a card as far as I would like, yet...


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Just got Indigo Extreme thermal paste in the mail...cant wait to see how much of a temperature drop i get


I'm using it...maybe 1 or at max 2 degrees...there's just a limit to how effective thermal paste can translate to temp provided everything is applied and installed correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHatMan*
> 
> I haven't pushed this humdinger of a card as far as I would like, yet...


Hahahaha that'll be another story in another thread


----------



## Sashimi

Hi everyone,

I'm planning to add some additional dual channel memory to the board, just wondering if doing so will change the sweet VTT spot.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DoooX

I was trying something out and then I started these tests:


Would this be the Ultimate stress test for the CPU if it passes it completely or it is a bad thing to run both of these at the same time ?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to add some additional dual channel memory to the board, just wondering if doing so will change the sweet VTT spot.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For a given clock a vcore bump is typically not required when populating all 4 dimm slots but possible although minor. It's more likely you'd have to bump VCCIO and or Vdimm a bit. Word of caution, to avoid complications make sure to have identical dimm pairs installed or a quad kit that is design to work together otherwise you will have trouble that voltage adjustments won't handle.


----------



## TheHatMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> I was trying something out and then I started these tests:
> 
> Would this be the Ultimate stress test for the CPU if it passes it completely or it is a bad thing to run both of these at the same time ?


I actually just did this last night by accident. Prime was running in the background while I initiated a burn test. I was thinking, "What the heck is going on? Why is this burn test taking so long? Oh my..." It didn't result in anything bad. What I assume happened, was they were competing. I doubt that running them at the same time would be an "ultimate" stress test, because one pauses while the other computes. Its like, Prime, IBT, Prime, IBT, Prime, IBT in a serial progression (I assume).


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> For a given clock a vcore bump is typically not required when populating all 4 dimm slots but possible although minor. It's more likely you'd have to bump VCCIO and or Vdimm a bit. Word of caution, to avoid complications make sure to have identical dimm pairs installed or a quad kit that is design to work together otherwise you will have trouble that voltage adjustments won't handle.


Thanks, owcraftsman you're always helpful. I think i'll hold off the ram for now. No time to re-test VTT right now, and I don't absolutely need the memory yet


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHatMan*
> 
> I actually just did this last night by accident. Prime was running in the background while I initiated a burn test. I was thinking, "What the heck is going on? Why is this burn test taking so long? Oh my..." It didn't result in anything bad. What I assume happened, was they were competing. I doubt that running them at the same time would be an "ultimate" stress test, because one pauses while the other computes. Its like, Prime, IBT, Prime, IBT, Prime, IBT in a serial progression (I assume).


Well I just wanted to clarify if it's good or bad, but I think I understand now what happened. I ran IBT now alone and the Gflops were around 120 for each result..

For now I consider 4.6 Ghz with this voltage is the sweet spot for my MB. Until I replace it I will not push it further, and later on will try 5+Ghz on some better MOBO.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheHatMan*
> 
> I actually just did this last night by accident. Prime was running in the background while I initiated a burn test. I was thinking, "What the heck is going on? Why is this burn test taking so long? Oh my..." It didn't result in anything bad. What I assume happened, was they were competing. I doubt that running them at the same time would be an "ultimate" stress test, because one pauses while the other computes. Its like, Prime, IBT, Prime, IBT, Prime, IBT in a serial progression (I assume).
> 
> 
> 
> Well I just wanted to clarify if it's good or bad, but I think I understand now what happened. I ran IBT now alone and the Gflops were around 120 for each result..
> 
> For now I consider 4.6 Ghz with this voltage is the sweet spot for my MB. Until I replace it I will not push it further, and later on will try 5+Ghz on some better MOBO.
Click to expand...

+1 on running 4.6

I can't see running two CPU/Memory stress test at the same time. However, I've done this, running either IBT or Prime at the same time as a GPU burn test like MSI Kombuster which may be beneficial as the GPU is not stressed in either. This would give a whole system a stress test. This combo would be more like a PSU work out that could offer some peace of mind but, I recommend you make sure both are rock solid on there own before trying both at the same time otherwise a failure may be harder to track down.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> +1 on running 4.6
> 
> I can't see running two CPU/Memory stress test at the same time. However, I've done this, running either IBT or Prime at the same time as a GPU burn test like MSI Kombuster which may be beneficial as the GPU is not stressed in either. This would give a whole system a stress test. This combo would be more like a PSU work out that could offer some peace of mind but, I recommend you make sure both are rock solid on there own before trying both at the same time otherwise a failure may be harder to track down.


I find running heaven benchmark and prime95 together is an excellent way to test full system stability.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Anyone running their Sandy over 1.5v daily?


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Anyone running their Sandy over 1.5v daily?


I used to run mine at 1.45v but experiencing degen after half a yr. I wouldn'recommend 1.5 unless you plan on swapping it out soon.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I used to run mine at 1.45v but experiencing degen after half a yr. I wouldn'recommend 1.5 unless you plan on swapping it out soon.


I run it at 1.45v now, been for almost two years. No degrading. Question is, I'm wondering if anyone has successfully had theirs at say 1.52v (max) for a long period of time.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> I run it at 1.45v now, been for almost two years. No degrading. Question is, I'm wondering if anyone has successfully had theirs at say 1.52v (max) for a long period of time.


Oh, maybe I was cutting the vcore too fine with my OC before, gradually I'm encountering problems which I thought were signs of degradation. Anyhow, I have not used 1.50+ for an extended period of time.


----------



## DoooX

OK, I officialy have to report that I have some weird things happening with my CPU. (I wouldn't like the open a new thread for this because it has some connections with this one)
First of all @4.6Ghz and 1.23 vCore I only get 115-119 Gflops both in Linx and IBT..Someone says I gotta have at least 125 or more.. But I've seen people here having that much Gflops with ~5Ghz and Higher voltage so that's weird. Maybe not so important but I just want to know.
Secondly and the main question is why are my temps acting weird when I put more than 1.3v on my CPU ... For example at 1.24 I can easily stable 4.6Ghz but as soon I hit 1.3 for 4.8Ghz my temps go to 75-80 or even more.. I won't even speek for 1.3 + vCore, that's when everything goes BOOM ... @1.35 I get 90c (when stressing in Linx) so I really don't understand what's going on. And yet again I've seen people having the same CPU @1.45-1.49v for their chip and the temps stay around 85c or even less with kinda similar cooler Noctua D14 (mine is U12P SE2) ...
Is it my motherboard badly dissipating temp around the chip and VRM's or did I put my thermal paste wrong on CPU (but then the temps wouldn't be normal for 4.6Ghz either







).. Really don't know what to think.


----------



## fishymamba

50 more minutes till I join this club!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishymamba*
> 
> 50 more minutes till I join this club!!


45 min left count down.


----------



## fishymamba

And finally DONE









Kinda high Vcore for the clock I think, but only way I could get it stable.



Pretty good temps for a $25 heatsink!

Probably not going to keep this overclock for long, no real use for me. Probably going to go back to stock or maybe ~4 Ghz,

I will post a picture of what I have in the BIOS later, so you guys can check if I have everything set properly in there.

Edit: Pics from BIOS, Everything look OK? I see that there is quite a bit of voltage droop for some reason


----------



## owcraftsman

@fishymamba looks like you used the wrong verson of Prime plus there is no way to know when you started when you stop or even if you passed an iteration all critical things in order to prove you are stable. If you haven't closed Prime yet you might still be able to save this run with a better screen shot. GL


----------



## fishymamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> @fishymamba looks like you used the wrong verson of Prime plus there is no way to know when you started when you stop or even if you passed an iteration all critical things in order to prove you are stable. If you haven't closed Prime yet you might still be able to save this run with a better screen shot. GL


Nooooooooo I closed it already









I thought all that was needed was the Dec 14 23:09

Oh well, I'm happy and that's all that matters...well not really.

I guess I will run this again in a while, but not anytime soon, I have the computer in the same room in which I sleep and I had a pretty hard time sleeping with all the leds.


----------



## owcraftsman

The only thing I can tell that has been running for more than a minute is Real Temp where it clearly say 12:00:47 or 12 hrs 00 minutes and 47 sec. but that doesn't mean Prime has been running that long. I'll post a screen back here in a few to show you what I mean.

Edit:

1st let me be clear I'm not accusing you of cheating. I'm just trying to help you produce a screen shot that will pass you in to the club. I could be wrong maybe that's good enough for the OP. It would not be for me so again I'm just trying to help.


----------



## TheHatMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishymamba*
> 
> Nooooooooo I closed it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought all that was needed was the Dec 14 23:09
> Oh well, I'm happy and that's all that matters...well not really.
> I guess I will run this again in a while, but not anytime soon, I have the computer in the same room in which I sleep and I had a pretty hard time sleeping with all the leds.


I don't think it even matters. I doubt they even update the spreadsheet, so who cares?


----------



## fishymamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHatMan*
> 
> I don't think it even matters. I doubt they even update the spreadsheet, so who cares?


True, I'm happy with it.

Can you guys take a look at the Bios screen I posted, is everything set up OK?


----------



## TheHatMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishymamba*
> 
> True, I'm happy with it.
> Can you guys take a look at the Bios screen I posted, is everything set up OK?


I have the GD65 and besides some voltages differences and ram speeds, they look pretty much the same. Do you require 1.4v to stay stable at 4.7ghz?


----------



## fishymamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHatMan*
> 
> I have the GD65 and besides some voltages differences and ram speeds, they look pretty much the same. Do you require 1.4v to stay stable at 4.7ghz?


Yup, any lower that 1.4v and I usually blue screen after 10-15 minutes.


----------



## munaim1

Apologies about the delay, the spreadsheet has been updated. Please make sure you read the requirements before submitting to the club.









_*For those that missed it, choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*The Sandy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy STABLE Club[/B][/URL]

[/CENTER]

*The Sandy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Sandy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]





*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 430 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## TheYan

If anyone can look at my OC, would be awesome








http://www.overclock.net/t/1339454/i7-2600k-asus-p8z77-v-deluxe-overclocking-optimization


----------



## TheHatMan

Boy do I feel like a heel...


----------



## dartuil

hello ,max temp is 72° or 100?


----------



## brfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello ,max temp is 72° or 100?


I think the TJ Max is like 105°


----------



## fishymamba

Time for a second try! But before I do that I just wanted to make sure I was doing this right.
Is this what the screen shot should look like?


I'm going to put my name and cooler on the top right of the P95 window. I really need to get a higher resolution monitor.

And I will switch the wattage to time on Real Temp.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishymamba*
> 
> Time for a second try! But before I do that I just wanted to make sure I was doing this right.
> Is this what the screen shot should look like?


Looks fine to me, however one thing. make sure realtemp is showing the duration time as well. Click on the 114.6w button and it'll show how long realtemp has been running for. This'll help in getting a more accurate idea on how your cooler is performing against others.to reset the timer close and re-open realtemp, you might want to do the same for Prime95. Also be sure to have your OCN name present on your screenshot (use notepad). If you're unsure check all the other submissions.

Good luck and thank you for participating







.


----------



## N3n0

Hello overclockers







I'm new to overclocking and have never manually OC'd before and just been using my onboard OC utility from the UEFI and it only sets my 2600k to 4.4ghz so I've decided I'd like a bit more juice out of this chip. I've had a friend OC my system before but they were never stable as I found out with frustration when the BSOD's kept popping up. Asked him what was wrong and in his ignorance he said ''your motherboard is f*cked'' ... yeh and I've decided not to take his advice on OC'ing as he obviously doesnt know what hes doing.

Never overclocked manually before so please forgive me if I do something wrong or arent even talking in the correct terms, also new to systems in general as I've had this system for only a year now and its my first.

Just wondering if you guys could take a look at my settings before I decide to test stability with Prime as I've read testing for a good amount of hours is the best way to find out if your OC is stable, so before I do that I would love some info from you all and if I should change any of the settings that I've decided to use after reading the info from this thread. I am really greaful already for your help and wouldnt have known where to start! and any more info you can provide would be amazing and I'd really appreciate it









Motherboard: *ASUS Sabertooth P67*
CPU: *i7 2600k*
RAM: *Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133mhz*.
Cooler: *Sapphire Vapor X*

*
My OC settings:*

CPU voltage - *1.4v*
BLK - *100*
Ratio - *47*
DDR - *1.5v*

Load Line Calibration - *Ultra High*
CPU Current Capacity - *140%*
VRM - *350khz*
Phase - *Extreme*

VCSSA - *1.0*
VCCIO - *1.1*
CPU PLL - *1.9*
PCH - *1.1*

(this last section I honestly have no idea what I am doing D: so I'm hoping these settings are fine, please forgive me if they arent)

My system boots fine and idles fine and the only test I have ran is Cinebench 11.5 to test the speed... but as we all know that is NO stability test. I just decided to OC half an hour ago at the time of this post.

Maximum temp was *63c* and the score was *9.19* which is a big improvement over the 8.50 I used to get for the 4.4ghz I used to run.

Thank you all in advance







I'd love to hear your feedback and I shall begin stress testing when I have more time! I'm working EVERYDAY up to Christmas so I'll probably test the stability of my system Christmas day or Boxing day.

*UPDATE:*
I got a random BSOD 124 while enjoying something on Youtube but I did some digging and found Hardware Acceleration in the Flash video settings causes this so I disabled it.

I have also decided to try and run some stability tests and I carried out a memory stress test to begin with and the system froze within 2 seconds of the test... so OUCH! looks like my OC is JUNK!! CPU tests run completely fine, no problems at all. I guess I just need to make some memory tweaks but have no idea what to do here guys. Any BSOD's I see are al 124.

Gona do some thread searching and see if I can find the answer of what tweaks to make but any possible help posted here would obviously be grand!


----------



## KyleMart06

Would like to join the club here. This is a posting of my stats. I only have a 17inch screen so I tried to fit it all nicely on there.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHatMan*
> 
> Boy do I feel like a heel...


Yes it still gets updated around here. No worries


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3n0*
> 
> Hello overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to overclocking and have never manually OC'd before and just been using my onboard OC utility from the UEFI and it only sets my 2600k to 4.4ghz so I've decided I'd like a bit more juice out of this chip. I've had a friend OC my system before but they were never stable as I found out with frustration when the BSOD's kept popping up. Asked him what was wrong and in his ignorance he said ''your motherboard is f*cked'' ... yeh and I've decided not to take his advice on OC'ing as he obviously doesnt know what hes doing.
> Never overclocked manually before so please forgive me if I do something wrong or arent even talking in the correct terms, also new to systems in general as I've had this system for only a year now and its my first.
> Just wondering if you guys could take a look at my settings before I decide to test stability with Prime as I've read testing for a good amount of hours is the best way to find out if your OC is stable, so before I do that I would love some info from you all and if I should change any of the settings that I've decided to use after reading the info from this thread. I am really greaful already for your help and wouldnt have known where to start! and any more info you can provide would be amazing and I'd really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: *ASUS Sabertooth P67*
> CPU: *i7 2600k*
> RAM: *Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133mhz*.
> Cooler: *Sapphire Vapor X*
> *
> My OC settings:*
> CPU voltage - *1.4v*
> BLK - *100*
> Ratio - *47*
> DDR - *1.5v*
> Load Line Calibration - *Ultra High*
> CPU Current Capacity - *140%*
> VRM - *350khz*
> Phase - *Extreme*
> VCSSA - *1.0*
> VCCIO - *1.1*
> CPU PLL - *1.9*
> PCH - *1.1*
> (this last section I honestly have no idea what I am doing D: so I'm hoping these settings are fine, please forgive me if they arent)
> My system boots fine and idles fine and the only test I have ran is Cinebench 11.5 to test the speed... but as we all know that is NO stability test. I just decided to OC half an hour ago at the time of this post.
> Maximum temp was *63c* and the score was *9.19* which is a big improvement over the 8.50 I used to get for the 4.4ghz I used to run.
> Thank you all in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear your feedback and I shall begin stress testing when I have more time! I'm working EVERYDAY up to Christmas so I'll probably test the stability of my system Christmas day or Boxing day.
> *UPDATE:*
> I got a random BSOD 124 while enjoying something on Youtube but I did some digging and found Hardware Acceleration in the Flash video settings causes this so I disabled it.
> I have also decided to try and run some stability tests and I carried out a memory stress test to begin with and the system froze within 2 seconds of the test... so OUCH! looks like my OC is JUNK!! CPU tests run completely fine, no problems at all. I guess I just need to make some memory tweaks but have no idea what to do here guys. Any BSOD's I see are al 124.
> Gona do some thread searching and see if I can find the answer of what tweaks to make but any possible help posted here would obviously be grand!


"0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is"

Got this from a sandy/ivy asrock over clock guide. Hope it's of some help.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Would like to join the club here. This is a posting of my stats. I only have a 17inch screen so I tried to fit it all nicely on there.


Added, thank you for participating.


----------



## pc-illiterate

n3n0, why did you raise your vccsa ? its well over intel's stated max. (well not well over. intel states max 1.89v)
why did you raise your cpu pll ? most people lower it or leave it at its default of 1.80v .

you should read munaim's guide.
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet/2240#post_14466483


----------



## N3n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> n3n0, why did you raise your vccsa ? its well over intel's stated max. (well not well over. intel states max 1.89v)
> why did you raise your cpu pll ? most people lower it or leave it at its default of 1.80v .
> you should read munaim's guide.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-benchmarks-stable-rigs-guides-inc-spreadsheet/2240#post_14466483


Bad advice from my friend I guess.

Anyway, I've given up on trying to OC this chip as it used to be VERY simple once over but now its just annoying and I dont have the time to sit here and test and test, BSOD after BSOD. I dont have the patience.

Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3n0*
> 
> Bad advice from my friend I guess.
> Anyway, I've given up on trying to OC this chip as it used to be VERY simple once over but now its just annoying and I dont have the time to sit here and test and test, BSOD after BSOD. I dont have the patience.
> Thanks for your help anyway.


really ? ok then. seems to be a waste of a great board and chip though.
have fun!


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Added, thank you for participating.


Thank you for adding me!! I am stoked. Such a cool thread. Thanks goes to Jayjr1105 for helping me get this done as well.


----------



## ez12a

Too late to join the club?











H100i cooler

edit: crap, i forgot to expand the window for p95 -_-...


----------



## discoprince

got my 2500k running at 4.8mhz @ 1.435v
will post pics once prime finishes (going for 12 hours)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> got my 2500k running at 4.8mhz @ 1.435v
> will post pics once prime finishes (going for 12 hours)


4.8 millihertz is EXTREMELY LOW! lol.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> 4.8 millihertz is EXTREMELY LOW! lol.


psst. but megahurtz isnt as low...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> psst. but megahurtz isnt as low...


Lol, yeah. Just for reference:

m - milli
M - mega
K - kilo
G - giga


----------



## soul801

Hey guys just found another stable OC 4.7


----------



## armartins

Guys I guess here is the place to ask for help. I have a 2600K that was used its whole life @4.8Ghz in an offset OC (+0.125v) resulting in 1.425v with no LLC on a gigabyte UD4. A fair good OC in my opinion and since it downclocked and downvolted there was no need to increase the offset past over one year. Now I'm using a MSI Mpower that has no offset OC, and it's build from the ground for fixed OC. I have two questions: Considering I'm able to hit 5Ghz with 1.45v from your experience will my chip degrade in lets say one year? I'm able to still downclock when there's no load, is that useful (to avoid degradation) considering that the voltage still locked at 1.45v?

Enviado de meu GT-I9100 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timothy003*
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> 
> My cooler is a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B. I've created my rig here. This cooler has a huge heatsink, so I don't think that's the problem. And the case is old, but if I'm going to throw money at the problem, I might as well upgrade my graphics card instead, unless these temps will really affect my CPU's longevity.
> 
> I forgot to mention that the initial problem with my rig is my framerate in WoW goes below 60 FPS during boss fights. For some reason, the game is very CPU-sensitive, and I disabled hyper-threading because the system never seems to use more than two cores at a time. I should've gone with a 2500K and spent the $100 on a new graphics card. I also think that the GeForce driver uses lots of CPU resources. My friend has a 2600K running at stock with a GTX 560 Ti, and he gets much higher framerates (more than 3x) than what I'm getting. Overall, it looks like I have a combination of a poorly hardware-accelerated game and a slow graphics card.
> 
> I was hoping to mitigate that issue by overclocking. But right now, I'm more concerned with the temps I'm getting. My poor Sandy Bridge is slowly dying from the hot working conditions. I've seen it fail blend tests that it had passed a week before. And after a two-week power outage from Hurricane Sandy, it couldn't even boot into Windows until I reset it to defaults, while the house was still very cold.
> 
> It's possible that I didn't install the cooler right. The Mugen 2 has a horrible installation procedure. It's also possible that I got a bad unit, since I've already installed it twice with similar results. What do you think?
> 
> By the way, I'm using the XMP setting. I wasn't overclocking my memory, so it seemed a lot more convenient to me. Is it bad to use the XMP setting?


Google how to set process affinity for WoW. It uses only two cores I recomend yot to set it to physical cores 2 and 3, 0 and 1 are used more frequently by Windows.

Enviado de meu GT-I9100 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## ez12a

hey guys i just realized something, prime95 only detects 7 logical CPUs instead of 8...CPU-Z shows 8 threads though, in msinfo32, and so does Task manager..?

edit if I do a custom torture test with 8 threads all threads appear and are active (more than 1 iteration). weird. Dont feel like spending the power to do another 12-24 hours though. oh wells.


----------



## N3n0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> got my 2500k running at 4.8mhz @ 1.435v
> will post pics once prime finishes (going for 12 hours)


LOLOLOLOLOL!

teach me.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Lol, yeah. Just for reference:
> m - milli
> M - mega
> K - kilo
> G - giga


Don't forget

b - bit
B - Byte

8 bits in 1 Byte


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Don't forget
> b - bit
> B - Byte
> 8 bits in 1 Byte


This is the most common misnomer for computers.


----------



## -retaliation-

heh, hope I didnt forget anything, this is my "work in progress" rig took me 3days/tries to get this

EDIT: I did forget, im running water cooled, an XSPC Raystorm


----------



## Sashimi

My rig is always work-in-progress. Completion is an illusion. Never was & never will be. Hehe...

Great clock for the vcore btw.


----------



## -retaliation-

haha aint it true, I haven't been able to go more than 4 months without buying a new piece since I started it 2yrs ago, its my first PC build, my first WC build and my first OC so I cant shake the feeling ive missed something, thanks btw


----------



## jasse93

top 10








and cooler is EK-Supremacy Acetal


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasse93*
> 
> 
> top 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and cooler is EK-Supremacy Acetal


Welcome to OCN. Nice work and great submission wish I could be lucky enough to find one of those 5.0 2600k. Gotta love winter time overclocking too your temps are excellent for 1.457 vcore. Enjoy that fast machine and your stay here at OCN. Be patient I'm sure your submission will be added soon but this thread isn't updated as often as it used to be.


----------



## stahlhart

*owcraftsman*: thank you for taking the time to post your observations on XMP -- I think that turned out to be the correction that made it happen here.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *owcraftsman*: thank you for taking the time to post your observations on XMP -- I think that turned out to be the correction that made it happen here.


glad it helped I'd call that super stable congrats man nice work


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *owcraftsman*: thank you for taking the time to post your observations on XMP -- I think that turned out to be the correction that made it happen here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> glad it helped I'd call that super stable congrats man nice work


owcraftsman, what observations where that if i may ask?
just curious








link to that post?


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> owcraftsman, what observations where that if i may ask?
> just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to that post?


http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/9590#post_18692563


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/9590#post_18692563


thanks stahlhart








helpful post..


----------



## chronicfx

No AVX on that prime though


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> No AVX on that prime though


Oh, crap.









Okay, back to the drawing board, then -- where do I enable it?


----------



## pc-illiterate

get p95 v27.7 it has avx instructions
http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


----------



## stahlhart

Yup, I'm a dumbass.







I had 27.7 installed, but forgot to uninstall 26.6, and that's what version I pointed to by mistake.

Starting over...



Vcore up a little, temperatures down a little. Interesting.


----------



## stahlhart

Does anyone have a list of the FFT lengths for 27.7?

I had a heartbreaking 124 at about 11 hours and 45 minutes of the run I started last night. The results said that I just finished all eight workers for 16K. I did get through 1344K and 2688K, which is encouraging. I suppose I could look at it like I almost made 12 hours, but I'm really aiming for 24.

The first couple of attempts before this died fairly quickly. I seem to have gotten more stability with 27.7 versus 26.6 by rolling the Vcore over-current protection back to 100% from 120% and changing CPU PLL from Auto to a fixed 1.85V. Core temperatures started off lower, but got hotter later on (core 3 peaked at 72C for the 26.6 run, but got to 77C at some point last night).

Back to work.

Edit: just passed 12 hours w/27.7. Will wait until I'm done shooting for 24 to post screens.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Does anyone have a list of the FFT lengths for 27.7?
> 
> I had a heartbreaking 124 at about 11 hours and 45 minutes of the run I started last night. The results said that I just finished all eight workers for 16K. I did get through 1344K and 2688K, which is encouraging. I suppose I could look at it like I almost made 12 hours, but I'm really aiming for 24.
> 
> The first couple of attempts before this died fairly quickly. I seem to have gotten more stability with 27.7 versus 26.6 by rolling the Vcore over-current protection back to 100% from 120% and changing CPU PLL from Auto to a fixed 1.85V. Core temperatures started off lower, but got hotter later on (core 3 peaked at 72C for the 26.6 run, but got to 77C at some point last night).
> 
> Back to work.
> 
> Edit: just passed 12 hours w/27.7. Will wait until I'm done shooting for 24 to post screens.


I've posted this up before but here it is again hope this helps!

You can see below the entire list of iteration offerd by this version before iteration begin to repeat. If you like to see for yourself quickly simply run a custom test using the settings below.

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9412/p95setupi7alltest.jpg

Prime 95 ver 27.7

[Aug 2 23:35] Worker starting


[Aug 2 23:37] Self-test 448K passed!
[Aug 2 23:38] Self-test 8K passed!
[Aug 2 23:39] Self-test 512K passed!
[Aug 2 23:40] Self-test 12K passed!
[Aug 2 23:41] Self-test 576K passed!
[Aug 2 23:42] Self-test 18K passed!
[Aug 2 23:44] Self-test 672K passed!
[Aug 2 23:45] Self-test 21K passed!
[Aug 2 23:46] Self-test 768K passed!
[Aug 2 23:47] Self-test 25K passed!
[Aug 2 23:48] Self-test 864K passed!
[Aug 2 23:49] Self-test 32K passed!
[Aug 2 23:51] Self-test 960K passed!
[Aug 2 23:52] Self-test 36K passed!
[Aug 2 23:53] Self-test 1120K passed!
[Aug 2 23:54] Self-test 48K passed!
[Aug 2 23:55] Self-test 1200K passed!
[Aug 2 23:57] Self-test 60K passed!
[Aug 2 23:58] Self-test 1344K passed!
[Aug 2 23:59] Self-test 72K passed!
[Aug 3 00:00] Self-test 1536K passed!
[Aug 3 00:01] Self-test 84K passed!
[Aug 3 00:02] Self-test 1728K passed!
[Aug 3 00:03] Self-test 100K passed!
[Aug 3 00:04] Self-test 1920K passed!
[Aug 3 00:05] Self-test 120K passed!
[Aug 3 00:07] Self-test 2240K passed!
[Aug 3 00:08] Self-test 140K passed!
[Aug 3 00:09] Self-test 2400K passed!
[Aug 3 00:10] Self-test 160K passed!
[Aug 3 00:11] Self-test 2688K passed!
[Aug 3 00:12] Self-test 192K passed!
[Aug 3 00:13] Self-test 2880K passed!
[Aug 3 00:15] Self-test 224K passed!
[Aug 3 00:16] Self-test 3200K passed!
[Aug 3 00:17] Self-test 256K passed!
[Aug 3 00:18] Self-test 3456K passed!
[Aug 3 00:19] Self-test 288K passed!
[Aug 3 00:20] Self-test 3840K passed!
[Aug 3 00:21] Self-test 336K passed!
[Aug 3 00:22] Self-test 400K passed!
[Aug 3 00:24] Self-test 480K passed!
[Aug 3 00:25] Self-test 10K passed!
[Aug 3 00:26] Self-test 560K passed!
[Aug 3 00:27] Self-test 16K passed!
[Aug 3 00:28] Self-test 640K passed!
[Aug 3 00:29] Self-test 20K passed!
[Aug 3 00:30] Self-test 720K passed!
[Aug 3 00:32] Self-test 24K passed!
[Aug 3 00:33] Self-test 800K passed!
[Aug 3 00:34] Self-test 28K passed!
[Aug 3 00:35] Self-test 896K passed!
[Aug 3 00:36] Self-test 35K passed!
[Aug 3 00:37] Self-test 1024K passed!
[Aug 3 00:38] Self-test 40K passed!
[Aug 3 00:40] Self-test 1152K passed!
[Aug 3 00:41] Self-test 50K passed!
[Aug 3 00:42] Self-test 1280K passed!
[Aug 3 00:43] Self-test 64K passed!
[Aug 3 00:44] Self-test 1440K passed!
[Aug 3 00:45] Self-test 80K passed!
[Aug 3 00:46] Self-test 1600K passed!
[Aug 3 00:47] Self-test 96K passed!
[Aug 3 00:49] Self-test 1792K passed!
[Aug 3 00:50] Self-test 112K passed!
[Aug 3 00:51] Self-test 2048K passed!
[Aug 3 00:52] Self-test 128K passed!
[Aug 3 00:53] Self-test 2304K passed!
[Aug 3 00:54] Self-test 144K passed!
[Aug 3 00:55] Self-test 2560K passed!
[Aug 3 00:57] Self-test 168K passed!
[Aug 3 00:58] Self-test 2800K passed!
[Aug 3 00:59] Self-test 200K passed!
[Aug 3 01:00] Self-test 3072K passed!
[Aug 3 01:01] Self-test 240K passed!
[Aug 3 01:02] Self-test 3360K passed!
[Aug 3 01:03] Self-test 280K passed!
[Aug 3 01:05] Self-test 3584K passed!
[Aug 3 01:06] Self-test 320K passed!
[Aug 3 01:07] Self-test 4000K passed!
[Aug 3 01:08] Self-test 384K passed!
[Aug 3 01:09] Self-test 4096K passed!

Time to complete 1:32:00 or 92 minutes

92/82=1.12 minutes per iteration

1.12*15=16.80 estimated time to complete an iteration when 15 minutes is selected

16.80*82=1377.6 estimated minutes to complete 82 iterations using 15 minute iteration length

1377.6/60=22.96 estimated hours to complete 82 iterations or 22:58:01

Conclusion: Expect the default torture test for Prime95 ver 27.7 to take 23 hrs to complete a full round of available test before it begins to repeat test over again.

Note: The iterations (in Red above) most commonly used as a precursor to a full run of Prime, 1344, 1792 & 2688 come at 23 min, 36 min & 74 min in to the 1 min per iteration testing. That translates in to 345 min, 540 min & 1100 min if you multiply by 15 to calculate estimated time at 15min iterations. That comes to 5:45:00, 9:00:00 & 18:30:00 respectively the amount of time it would take to reach each of those test.

Same as all processor, motherboard, memory, GPU combos and system setups vary in their ability to overclock and or produce bench results so too will your time vary to complete these test but there is a range of similarity that we've come to know with these combos, which means if your result vary widely for those published above you may have an issue that needs to be addressed. For example if you are taking 20 min or more to complete an iteration it's likely you bench result will be low. This has been evidenced by folks with high overclocks producing bench results under what similar systems with with a lesser clock. I could go deeper into this aspect but it would be breaking from the scope of this post so I will let you draw your own conclusion on that matter for now.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Time to complete 1:32:00 or 92 minutes
> 92/82=1.12 minutes per iteration
> 1.12*15=16.80 estimated time to complete an iteration when 15 minutes is selected
> 16.80*82=1377.6 estimated minutes to complete 82 iterations using 15 minute iteration length
> 1377.6/60=22.96 estimated hours to complete 82 iterations or 22:58:01
> 
> Conclusion: Expect the default torture test for Prime95 ver 27.7 to take 23 hrs to complete a full round of available test before it begins to repeat test over again.
> 
> Note: The iterations (in Red above) most commonly used as a precursor to a full run of Prime, 1344, 1792 & 2688 come at 23 min, 36 min & 74 min in to the 1 min per iteration testing. That translates in to 345 min, 540 min & 1100 min if you multiply by 15 to calculate estimated time at 15min iterations. That comes to 5:45:00, 9:00:00 & 18:30:00 respectively the amount of time it would take to reach each of those test.
> Same as all processor, motherboard, memory, GPU combos and system setups vary in their ability to overclock and or produce bench results so too will your time vary to complete these test but there is a range of similarity that we've come to know with these combos, which means if your result vary widely for those published above you may have an issue that needs to be addressed. For example if you are taking 20 min or more to complete an iteration it's likely you bench result will be low. This has been evidenced by folks with high overclocks producing bench results under what similar systems with with a lesser clock. I could go deeper into this aspect but it would be breaking from the scope of this post so I will let you draw your own conclusion on that matter for now.


Thanks very much for this -- I searched here (obviously not thoroughly enough) and looked online, but was only coming up with the v26.6 version of the iterations.

I just completed the 4096K test about an hour ago, at approximately the 21 hour mark. I'm running the same specs as last time (4800MHz, custom blend with 90% of 8Gb memory). I should pass 24 hours before noon local time, assuming no last minute catastrophes.

The adjustments I needed to make to restore stability compared to the v26.6 run: dropped Vcore overcurrent protection to 100%, took CPU PLL voltage out of Auto and manually set to about 1.84V; I left VCCIO at about 1.15V. Core temperatures for the run were slightly higher overall, as was core voltage (1.376-1.384V most of the time, versus 1.352V earlier). I finally noticed the VID option in RealTemp; this is mostly sitting at 1.401V -- greatest difference I saw between it and Vcore was 0.03V, when Vcore was at 1.376V and VID was 1.4061, during the smaller value iterations. I probably need to spend some time experimenting with positive versus negative offset. When I originally set it up using the ROG guide a few months back, it seemed as though the emphasis at that time was more on having Vcore drop as you downclocked, and I never had any stability problems with 0.992V at 1600MHz, so I just left it at that -- but now it seems that the consensus here is more towards using a positive value. I'm still not fully clear on what the overall differences are in actual use, but will research that further.

Thanks again for all of your help with this -- appreciate it! Will post screens a little later this morning.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I've posted this up before but here it is again hope this helps!
> 
> You can see below the entire list of iteration offerd by this version before iteration begin to repeat. If you like to see for yourself quickly simply run a custom test using the settings below.
> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9412/p95setupi7alltest.jpg
> Prime 95 ver 27.7
> [Aug 2 23:35] Worker starting
> 
> [Aug 2 23:37] Self-test 448K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:38] Self-test 8K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:39] Self-test 512K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:40] Self-test 12K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:41] Self-test 576K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:42] Self-test 18K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:44] Self-test 672K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:45] Self-test 21K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:46] Self-test 768K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:47] Self-test 25K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:48] Self-test 864K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:49] Self-test 32K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:51] Self-test 960K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:52] Self-test 36K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:53] Self-test 1120K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:54] Self-test 48K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:55] Self-test 1200K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:57] Self-test 60K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:58] Self-test 1344K passed!
> [Aug 2 23:59] Self-test 72K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:00] Self-test 1536K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:01] Self-test 84K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:02] Self-test 1728K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:03] Self-test 100K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:04] Self-test 1920K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:05] Self-test 120K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:07] Self-test 2240K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:08] Self-test 140K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:09] Self-test 2400K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:10] Self-test 160K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:11] Self-test 2688K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:12] Self-test 192K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:13] Self-test 2880K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:15] Self-test 224K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:16] Self-test 3200K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:17] Self-test 256K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:18] Self-test 3456K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:19] Self-test 288K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:20] Self-test 3840K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:21] Self-test 336K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:22] Self-test 400K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:24] Self-test 480K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:25] Self-test 10K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:26] Self-test 560K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:27] Self-test 16K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:28] Self-test 640K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:29] Self-test 20K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:30] Self-test 720K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:32] Self-test 24K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:33] Self-test 800K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:34] Self-test 28K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:35] Self-test 896K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:36] Self-test 35K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:37] Self-test 1024K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:38] Self-test 40K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:40] Self-test 1152K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:41] Self-test 50K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:42] Self-test 1280K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:43] Self-test 64K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:44] Self-test 1440K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:45] Self-test 80K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:46] Self-test 1600K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:47] Self-test 96K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:49] Self-test 1792K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:50] Self-test 112K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:51] Self-test 2048K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:52] Self-test 128K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:53] Self-test 2304K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:54] Self-test 144K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:55] Self-test 2560K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:57] Self-test 168K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:58] Self-test 2800K passed!
> [Aug 3 00:59] Self-test 200K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:00] Self-test 3072K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:01] Self-test 240K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:02] Self-test 3360K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:03] Self-test 280K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:05] Self-test 3584K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:06] Self-test 320K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:07] Self-test 4000K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:08] Self-test 384K passed!
> [Aug 3 01:09] Self-test 4096K passed!
> Time to complete 1:32:00 or 92 minutes
> 92/82=1.12 minutes per iteration
> 1.12*15=16.80 estimated time to complete an iteration when 15 minutes is selected
> 16.80*82=1377.6 estimated minutes to complete 82 iterations using 15 minute iteration length
> 1377.6/60=22.96 estimated hours to complete 82 iterations or 22:58:01
> 
> Conclusion: Expect the default torture test for Prime95 ver 27.7 to take 23 hrs to complete a full round of available test before it begins to repeat test over again.
> 
> Note: The iterations (in Red above) most commonly used as a precursor to a full run of Prime, 1344, 1792 & 2688 come at 23 min, 36 min & 74 min in to the 1 min per iteration testing. That translates in to 345 min, 540 min & 1100 min if you multiply by 15 to calculate estimated time at 15min iterations. That comes to 5:45:00, 9:00:00 & 18:30:00 respectively the amount of time it would take to reach each of those test.
> Same as all processor, motherboard, memory, GPU combos and system setups vary in their ability to overclock and or produce bench results so too will your time vary to complete these test but there is a range of similarity that we've come to know with these combos, which means if your result vary widely for those published above you may have an issue that needs to be addressed. For example if you are taking 20 min or more to complete an iteration it's likely you bench result will be low. This has been evidenced by folks with high overclocks producing bench results under what similar systems with with a lesser clock. I could go deeper into this aspect but it would be breaking from the scope of this post so I will let you draw your own conclusion on that matter for now.


I remember this post







This was your reply in helping me, IIRC.


----------



## stahlhart




----------



## pc-illiterate

nice clock, temps n voltage stahl








can you get 5ghz with low vcore and temps ?


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> nice clock, temps n voltage stahl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you get 5ghz with low vcore and temps ?


Thanks much...

Here was my submission for the 5GHz clock -- it was pretty close to the voltage I used here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2626981

...but this was just a brief suicide run to meet the club requirements -- I didn't actually leave it there long enough to do any additional stress testing. I'm actually feeling a little bit better about my build's durability now, though, and might just revisit this.

But the third core does get quite hot with only air cooling; that would probably be what I'd watch most closely. I was hoping to keep this build for a few years, and want to avoid risking any degradation where I can -- just sort of erring on the conservative side of pushing it.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Here was my submission for the 5GHz clock -- it was pretty close to the voltage I used here:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626981


bah, i would run that 24/7 if it was stable at that vcore. ive been thinking about hitting microcenter while they still have some 2700k's. im just afraid i'll get a crap clocker and/or wont be able to sell my 2500k


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> nice clock, temps n voltage stahl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you get 5ghz with low vcore and temps ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much...
> 
> Here was my submission for the 5GHz clock -- it was pretty close to the voltage I used here:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626981
> 
> ...but this was just a brief suicide run to meet the club requirements -- I didn't actually leave it there long enough to do any additional stress testing. I'm actually feeling a little bit better about my build's durability now, though, and might just revisit this.
> 
> But the third core does get quite hot with only air cooling; that would probably be what I'd watch most closely. I was hoping to keep this build for a few years, and want to avoid risking any degradation where I can -- just sort of erring on the conservative side of pushing it.
Click to expand...

Good Plan to spare your proc the abuse not much performance difference between 4.8 and 5.0 on the other hand not only do you appear up for the challenge but so does that proc. It may well be worth a water cooling investment if you can keep a stable OC at or below 1.4 vcore. My evidence is the minor adjustments needed between Peimw 26.6 and 27.7 w/AVX most need bigger bumps pointing the the strength of the proc. I say this because you intend to keep it a couple more years too.

BTW excellent work and submission on the 4.8 OC


----------



## Big-Pete

can i be added again,

4.6giggle-hurts 1.320v

been folding for 2days on it solid, not a single hicup.

cant run prime as folding and im in ubuntu so how am i gonna show CPUZ readout?


----------



## stahlhart

Bump for list updating...


----------



## Ellis

In the past couple of months I have got two 124 BSoDs when gaming (Crysis and The Sims 3). Not had any other issues that would point to the CPU, and I can run at least 12 hours of Prime95 Blend with no issues (I think I ran it for 15 hours last time). What would you guys recommend?


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> In the past couple of months I have got two 124 BSoDs when gaming (Crysis and The Sims 3). Not had any other issues that would point to the CPU, and I can run at least 12 hours of Prime95 Blend with no issues (I think I ran it for 15 hours last time). What would you guys recommend?


Two things that worked for me: try adjusting VCCIO up a little if it's low, or down if it's high (don't go higher than 1.15V), or switch from XMP to manually set timing, if your sticks are set with XMP.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> In the past couple of months I have got two 124 BSoDs when gaming (Crysis and The Sims 3). Not had any other issues that would point to the CPU, and I can run at least 12 hours of Prime95 Blend with no issues (I think I ran it for 15 hours last time). What would you guys recommend?


I was in the same situation. What worked for me was dropping PLL from 1.650 to 1.625.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> In the past couple of months I have got two 124 BSoDs when gaming (Crysis and The Sims 3). Not had any other issues that would point to the CPU, and I can run at least 12 hours of Prime95 Blend with no issues (I think I ran it for 15 hours last time). What would you guys recommend?


drop the vcore.

mine does 4.4 at 1.224v. and im a 2600k


----------



## nikets01

Am I welcome to the clubbbbbbbbbbbbb?


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikets01*
> 
> 
> 
> Am I welcome to the clubbbbbbbbbbbbb?


Your submission should get you into the club. Be patient the OP stops in periodically and updates the spread sheet. I'm sure you will be added at some point . Welcome to OCN!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> drop the vcore.
> 
> mine does 4.4 at 1.224v. and im a 2600k


big deal, im also on a 2500k and need 1.345-1.35v to be stable at 4.5ghz. every chip is different and has different vcore, pll and vccio voltages.

ellis, how long as it been since you last ran prime stable? its pretty typical/common to need a vcore increase after a couple/few months.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ellis, how long as it been since you last ran prime stable? its pretty typical/common to need a vcore increase after a couple/few months.


That's true. I also had to bump vcore a bit after a couple of months. However for 124 BSOD I'd first try VCCIO and PLL adjustments and bump vcore only if nothing works. If it's purely lack of vcore the BSOD code will be 101 most of the time.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> If it's purely lack of vcore the BSOD code will be 101 most of the time.


yep


----------



## chronicfx

Did I forget to post it here... 5Ghz on air



my bad this is an ivy,.,, duh


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Did I forget to post it here... 5Ghz on air
> 
> 
> 
> my bad this is an ivy,.,, duh


On air? I seriously have to doubt that, no offence meant.
If it is then that is pretty damn good.

Delidded I presume?


----------



## phibrizo

I wish i could find my first post on this since i had to RMA the board and I didnt write down the settings I had because the board went out. So i cant find the settings at which i had it stable at the speed I posted... Man am I irritated about that........


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Did I forget to post it here... 5Ghz on air
> 
> 
> 
> my bad this is an ivy,.,, duh


Lol dude this is a sandy thread =P but well done anyhow.


----------



## animal0307

I'm in with 4.7 @1.412. Bios is set to offset and it jumps around from 1.392-1.432 but 1.4 seams to be what it's at most often. I primed for 52 hours. Running a full custom loop on GPU and CPU with a 420mm and 240mm rad. Temps are amazing while folding. 56C on the hot core even with the GPU folding. I'll get a shot of my bios later


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I'm in with 4.7 @1.412. Bios is set to offset and it jumps around from 1.392-1.432 but 1.4 seams to be what it's at most often. I primed for 52 hours. Running a full custom loop on GPU and CPU with a 420mm and 240mm rad. Temps are amazing while folding. 56C on the hot core even with the GPU folding. I'll get a shot of my bios later


go for a manual voltage bro, im at 4.6 at 1.300v on a 2600k. on air and wont break 60c under folding.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> On air? I seriously have to doubt that, no offence meant.
> If it is then that is pretty damn good.
> 
> Delidded I presume?


If you look at pics of my rig big blue below you can clearly see my d14 with led orange fans. I am considering going to a rasa rx240 kit. I can send you a pm of those temps if I ever do it. Probably would be in the 60's. anyway my mistake posting that here. Not trying to start trouble just have them both subscribed and the titles are so similar. Oh and relevant to you stige this is on an asrock extreme6 and actual vcore by digital multimeter is 1.49v so don't trust CPU-z get a multimeter if you still have your asrock.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> If you look at pics of my rig big blue below you can clearly see my d14 with led orange fans. I am considering going to a rasa rx240 kit. I can send you a pm of those temps if I ever do it. Probably would be in the 60's. anyway my mistake posting that here. Not trying to start trouble just have them both subscribed and the titles are so similar. Oh and relevant to you stige this is on an asrock extreme6 and actual vcore by digital multimeter is 1.49v so don't trust CPU-z get a multimeter if you still have your asrock.


I know of the erronous reporting already









And the fact the board is ****


----------



## Big-Pete

Help get me stable please!!


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> go for a manual voltage bro, im at 4.6 at 1.300v on a 2600k. on air and wont break 60c under folding.


Manual is no good. Still needs ~1.415 vore. Or I'm messing up some where else. I'll try to get some shots of my bios later tonight.


----------



## Mackem

Need help trying to get my stuff as cool as possible.

Setup is as follows:

NZXT Phantom 410
ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 Mobo
i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz (1.275 or 1.280V, can't remember)
Corsair H100i w/ 2 x Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions pushing air out - Used MX-4 thermal paste , small pea size (Although some say you don't apply it this way for the Corsair Hydro coolers? Maybe this is why my temps are a bit higher?)
1 x Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition - Side intake
2 x Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition - Front intake
1 x Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition - Rear exhaust

Highest temps under full load @ 4.5GHz - 61-64-63-59

What settings should I put in my BIOS in terms of LLC, VRM Frequency and all of that? Not sure if there's any settings I should change or anything like that. VCore hovers between 1.280 and 1.288ish under full load in CPU-Z.

Also, what's the best way to remove thermal paste? I have 99% pure IPA here.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Change those fans on the h100 if you want lower temps. The quiet editions static pressure sucks.


----------



## Mackem

Should I put the stock fans back on?


----------



## Mejk

Hi!

I'm new to overclocking, and I got a question.

*My specs:*
*CPU:* i5 2500k
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua D14
*Mobo:* ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
*Memory:* Corsair 16GB (4x4096MB) CL9 1600Mhz VENGEANCE
*GPU:* GTX 580

*Fans:
Front:* Stock Fractal design R3 Fan + Noctua
*Upper:* Noctua
*Back:* Stock
*Under:* Stock

Code:



Code:


[U][B]BIOS:[/B][/U]
----
[B]AI Tweaker[/B]
AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
By All Cores: 45
Memory Frequency: DDR3-1600MHz
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
-----
Load-Line Calibration: Extreme
VRM Frequency: Auto
Phase Control: Etreme
Duty Control: Extreme
-----
CPU Voltage: 1.350
DRAM Voltage: 1.5
VCCIO Voltage: 1.1
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
-----
[B]Advanced
[/B]
CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Disabled
Active Processor Cored: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable bit: Enabled
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Disabled
CPU C3 Report: Disabled
CPU C6 Report: Disabled
-------
[B]Monitor[/B]
CPU Q-Fan control: Disabled
Chassis Q-Fan control: Disabled
---

*The question:*

I tried to overclock it from 3.3Ghz to 4.5Ghz, it was stable at about 54-60temp full load
Altough in the middle of playing a game my computer froze, I don't know if this was the overclock or not?
(The sound started to repeat aswell)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mejk*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to overclocking, and I got a question.
> 
> *My specs:*
> *CPU:* i5 2500k
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua D14
> *Mobo:* ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
> *Memory:* Corsair 16GB (4x4096MB) CL9 1600Mhz VENGEANCE
> 
> *Fans:
> Front:* Stock Fractal design R3 Fan + Noctua
> *Upper:* Noctua
> *Back:* Stock
> *Under:* Stock
> 
> *The question:*
> 
> I tried to overclock it from 3.3Ghz to 4.5Ghz, it was stable at about 54-60temp full load
> Altough in the middle of playing a game my computer froze, I don't know if this was the overclock or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome to the forums...

There are guides here you can follow for overclocking your CPU (should be able to search this sub-forum on "Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide").

You'll need to provide more information about your build -- in the old days, a GPU driver issue could have caused this, but more likely now you'd have a TDR timeout and you'd crash back to the desktop with a taskbar message.

Locate a guide that explains the BIOS settings, and try working up in smaller increments -- see if you can get it stable at 4.0 or 4.2, for example, and then work up from there an integer at a time.

Good luck...


----------



## Mejk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Welcome to the forums...
> 
> There are guides here you can follow for overclocking your CPU (should be able to search this sub-forum on "Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide").
> 
> You'll need to provide more information about your build -- in the old days, a GPU driver issue could have caused this, but more likely now you'd have a TDR timeout and you'd crash back to the desktop with a taskbar message.
> 
> Locate a guide that explains the BIOS settings, and try working up in smaller increments -- see if you can get it stable at 4.0 or 4.2, for example, and then work up from there an integer at a time.
> 
> Good luck...


Thanks!

I edited my last post.


----------



## stahlhart

I'd start by rolling back LLC to High from Extreme, or whatever name your BIOS gives to 75%. For Prime95 you may even in fact determine that leaving it off altogether aids stability (I ran for 24 hours without it). Can probably also roll back Phase and Duty Control as well; you shouldn't need them that far up for 4.5GHz.

See if you can get offset mode working for your Vcore -- there's also a guide for this as well. You can save some wear and tear on your CPU and save energy by idling it down when there's no processing load applied. You'll need to enable C1E for this.

Set your RAM timings manually, if you currently have them set with XMP.


----------



## Mejk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> I'd start by rolling back LLC to High from Extreme, or whatever name your BIOS gives to 75%. For Prime95 you may even in fact determine that leaving it off altogether aids stability (I ran for 24 hours without it). Can probably also roll back Phase and Duty Control as well; you shouldn't need them that far up for 4.5GHz.
> 
> See if you can get offset mode working for your Vcore -- there's also a guide for this as well. You can save some wear and tear on your CPU and save energy by idling it down when there's no processing load applied. You'll need to enable C1E for this.
> 
> Set your RAM timings manually, if you currently have them set with XMP.


I'll do that, I also found this http://www.overclock.net/t/1100100/info-intel-2500k-2600k-overclocking-tips
Think its good to follow?


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mejk*
> 
> I'll do that, I also found this http://www.overclock.net/t/1100100/info-intel-2500k-2600k-overclocking-tips
> Think its good to follow?


Yes, and here also --

http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/updated-part-ii-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2161-ASUS-P8P67-Series-Overclocking-Guide-and-Information&highlight=offset+mode
http://rog.asus.com/51092012/overclocking/overclocking-using-offset-mode-for-cpu-core-voltage/

The last two are not specific to your motherboard, but should at least give you a general idea of how it works.


----------



## Mejk

I tried the settings he showed in the tutorial for fun, tho they didnt work.
The computer froze on the windows logo or on the desktop.

I just changed the multiplier to 45 & cpu voltage to 1.35v now.

By the way, if I would want a bios reset how would I do that?
Do I download new bios from asus and install?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mejk*
> 
> I tried the settings he showed in the tutorial for fun, tho they didnt work.
> The computer froze on the windows logo or on the desktop.
> 
> I just changed the multiplier to 45 & cpu voltage to 1.35v now.
> 
> By the way, if I would want a bios reset how would I do that?
> Do I download new bios from asus and install?


bios reset is done on your mobo,(clear cmos)
or taking the battery out,
you can look in your mobo manual where to reset your bios,
my mobo has 2 pins that i connect for 15-20 seconds,
i use a screwdriver to connect them








disconnect power, take out powercable too..
but im not sure if you want to reset bios or update it to a newer one ..lol


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mejk*
> 
> I tried the settings he showed in the tutorial for fun, tho they didnt work.
> The computer froze on the windows logo or on the desktop.
> 
> I just changed the multiplier to 45 & cpu voltage to 1.35v now.


Which tutorial?


----------



## Mejk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> bios reset is done on your mobo,(clear cmos)
> or taking the battery out,
> you can look in your mobo manual where to reset your bios,
> my mobo has 2 pins that i connect for 15-20 seconds,
> i use a screwdriver to connect them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disconnect power, take out powercable too..
> but im not sure if you want to reset bios or update it to a newer one ..lol


Oh ok, then I know atleast!
Thanks









I tried with these settings now:
XMP
Turbo Ratio: by all cores
Multi: 45x
PLL Overvoltage: Auto
EPU Power Save: Disable
OC Tuner: Cancel/Off
CPU Ratio: Auto
Speedstep: Enabled
Turbo: Enabled
VRM: 350
Phase Control: Optimize
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 110%
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign: +
Offset Voltage: Auto

Adaptive Thermal: Enabled
Active Cores: All
Limit Maximum: Disable
Virtualization: Disable
CPU C1E/C3/C6: Enabled


Testing with higher now, I have 16GB RAM


----------



## jasse93

when my result update in list?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> I'd start by rolling back LLC to High from Extreme, or whatever name your BIOS gives to 75%. For Prime95 you may even in fact determine that leaving it off altogether aids stability (I ran for 24 hours without it). Can probably also roll back Phase and Duty Control as well; you shouldn't need them that far up for 4.5GHz.
> 
> See if you can get offset mode working for your Vcore -- there's also a guide for this as well. You can save some wear and tear on your CPU and save energy by idling it down when there's no processing load applied. You'll need to enable C1E for this.
> 
> Set your RAM timings manually, if you currently have them set with XMP.


Do you even know what Load Line Calibration does?


----------



## Mejk

I just took load optimizable settings or w/e, i'm afraid of destroying something.
Since I don't really know what i'm doing









Got 2 BSODS while doing IBT on very high, then it just kept freezing at the windows logo


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mejk*
> 
> I just took load optimizable settings or w/e, i'm afraid of destroying something.
> Since I don't really know what i'm doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 BSODS while doing IBT on very high, then it just kept freezing at the windows logo


thats ok, i did that too when i was learning to oc,
reset, and start over, takes a while to know all the settings in the bios, and what they all do,
at least for me it was ..lol
i think you where on the right track tho, looking at your settings above,
otherwise, if your afraid of damaging something, start with a lower oc, 4.3-4.4ghz?
learn there, if youre ready ,aim for a higher one








i notice you have 16Gb ram, dont use the xmp profile for now,
first oc the cpu, then think about the ram settings, sometimes ram can make your oc unstable too,
using xmp profile that is..


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Do you even know what Load Line Calibration does?


Who pissed in your Cheerios this morning?


----------



## Mejk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thats ok, i did that too when i was learning to oc,
> reset, and start over, takes a while to know all the settings in the bios, and what they all do,
> at least for me it was ..lol
> i think you where on the right track tho, looking at your settings above,
> otherwise, if your afraid of damaging something, start with a lower oc, 4.3-4.4ghz?
> learn there, if youre ready ,aim for a higher one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i notice you have 16Gb ram, dont use the xmp profile for now,
> first oc the cpu, then think about the ram settings, sometimes ram can make your oc unstable too,
> using xmp profile that is..


I tried these as last try for awhile, till I read up on some stuff:
AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLK: 100
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores: 45
PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
Memory Freq: 1600Mhz
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
--
Line: High
VRM Freq: Auto
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: T.Probe
CPU Current Capability: 120%
--
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode +
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.005
DRAM Voltage: 1.5
Rest: Auto

Tho first boot it froze on windows logo, on the other I got into windows without a freeze..
But I went back and changed to Default again (F5 Optimized settings)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mejk*
> 
> I tried these as last try for awhile, till I read up on some stuff:
> AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
> BLK: 100
> Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
> By All Cores: 45
> PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
> Memory Freq: 1600Mhz
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> --
> Line: High
> VRM Freq: Auto
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Duty Control: T.Probe
> CPU Current Capability: 120%
> --
> CPU Voltage: Offset Mode +
> CPU Offset Voltage: 0.005
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5
> Rest: Auto
> 
> Tho first boot it froze on windows logo, on the other I got into windows without a freeze..
> But I went back and changed to Default again (F5 Optimized settings)


dont be to alarmed about bsod or freezes, it happens when you start looking for your stable oc,
most of the time it just means your vcore is to low, and you need to up it a notch(0.005V)

edit,
i just noticed in the list youre using offset?
you have to start with a fixed vcore first, to find your stable vcore for any oc,
if its stable, and you know the vcore, you look at your VID during load and testing stability,
then its easy, vcore - vid = offset









just follow the guides, and the peeps here will help you too, i dont have a Sandy Bridge so,
did you check the Asus thread? you have a Asus mobo right?
i have a Gigabyte mobo, so cant really help you with yours..
before i mess something up with you ...lol


----------



## Mejk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> dont be to alarmed about bsod or freezes, it happens when you start looking for your stable oc,
> most of the time it just means your vcore is to low, and you need to up it a notch(0.005V)
> 
> edit,
> i just noticed in the list youre using offset?
> you have to start with a fixed vcore fisrt, to find your stable vcore for any oc,
> if its stable, and you know the vcore, you look at your VID during load and testing stability,
> then its easy, vcore - vid = offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just follow the guides, and the peeps here will help you too, i dont have a Sandy Bridge so,
> did you check the Asus thread? you have a Asus mobo right?
> i have a Gigabyte mobo, so cant really help you with yours..
> before i mess something up with you ...lol


What vcore should I start with? I think 1.25v or something is the stock?
Guess i'll just go up 5 or something after each BSOD & Freeze, I read that 0x00000001 (might be more 0's) means that you need to increase the vcore.

edit:
I also got freezes with 1.35v, tho it could have been been caused by some other setting


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mejk*
> 
> What vcore should I start with? I think 1.25v or something is the stock?
> Guess i'll just go up 5 or something after each BSOD & Freeze, I read that 0x00000001 (might be more 0's) means that you need to increase the vcore.
> 
> edit:
> I also got freezes with 1.35v, tho it could have been been caused by some other setting


There should be an option in BIOS to load optimized defaults; I think for Asus it will be F5, then F10 to save the changes. You should probably start there, just wipe the slate clean and start over.

I had a 2500K before my 2700K, and from what I remember it defaulted to about 1.21V in CPU-Z if it just booted up with defaults.

I think that a good place to start would be 75% LLC, then set C1E to Enable, and C3 and C6 to disable. If you have Turbo mode enabled, this should drop your clock speed down to 1600MHz at idle, and then with load it will clock up to (100Mhz) x (multiplier). My board defaulted to 37 out of the box, but you could probably pick anything from 33-42.

If your CPU is okay, you really shouldn't have to push anything too hard at these settings -- you really need to be starting with a low stable baseline first, and then moving upward slowly after that.

Additional point of clarification -- I wouldn't mess with 0% LLC until you're doing some long term stress testing, and at a time where you're pretty certain of your upper and lower Vcore limits. 75% is a good place to keep it while you're getting to that point.


----------



## pc-illiterate

you really should start your own thread asking for help


----------



## Mackem

I want to try and use offset instead of manual voltage but not sure how to do it and what settings I need to change on my P8Z68-V/GEN3?


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you really should start your own thread asking for help


But if we keep bumping this one, munaim1 might notice it, and update the list.









Seriously, though, you're correct.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> I want to try and use offset instead of manual voltage but not sure how to do it and what settings I need to change on my P8Z68-V/GEN3?


Well, duh







I just noticed now that you have the same board as my wife's build -- hang on, let me get the manual.

Might want to start your own separate thread for this, Mackem... pc is right; we're getting OT here.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Who pissed in your Cheerios this morning?


No one lol, he simply seems to be a bit off on what LLC does.

It reduces your VCore under load, mainly used to get higher idle volts if you get idle/low load blue screens.

LLC 1 and +0.01 offset could give same full load vcore as LLC 2 and +0.05, the latter would simply have higher idle voltage than the first option.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> No one lol, he simply seems to be a bit off on what LLC does.
> 
> It reduces your VCore under load, mainly used to get higher idle volts if you get idle/low load blue screens.
> 
> LLC 1 and +0.01 offset could give same full load vcore as LLC 2 and +0.05, the latter would simply have higher idle voltage than the first option.


your backwards. i gave examples in the other thread you posted this in.

less/lower llc = higher idle voltage and lower load voltage.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Isn't that exactly what he said?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> your backwards. i gave examples in the other thread you posted this in.
> 
> less/lower llc = higher idle voltage and lower load voltage.


And that is exactly what I posted lol

You still need more offset for the higher idle voltage, LLC only reduces your load volts.

EDIT: I just read your other post, you couldn't be more wrong about it.


----------



## pc-illiterate

no. he keeps saying the exact opposite of what llc does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> *That is exactly what LLC does, it reduces your VCore under load* so it is kinda logical that if you turn LLC down from Level 1/Extreme/Whatever-else-it-might-be-called you get require more offset to get same load VCore, *LLC is mainly there so you can get higher idle VCore without increasing your load VCore.*


less/no llc means higher idle vcore and lower load vcore. more llc means lower idle vcore and higher(actually not as low unless you use too high an llc level) load vcore.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no. he keeps saying the exact opposite of what llc does.
> less/no llc means higher idle vcore and lower load vcore. more llc means lower idle vcore and higher(actually not as low unless you use too high an llc level) load vcore.


/facepalm


----------



## pc-illiterate

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351817/2600k-pushin-to-the-limit-5ghz/60#post_19129596


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no. he keeps saying the exact opposite of what llc does.
> less/no llc means higher idle vcore and lower load vcore. more llc means lower idle vcore and higher(actually not as low unless you use too high an llc level) load vcore.


Dude, seriously you are getting too much aggressive about LLC. Stige is correct, you are correct. You have different boards, LLC1 for him is Extreme for your board. That's why you think that he keeps saying the exact opposite when in fact he doesn't.


----------



## pc-illiterate

no he isnt correct. i refuse to let someone without basic math or reading skills misinform anyone.
follow the post linked above kids.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no he isnt correct. i refuse to let someone without basic math or reading skills misinform anyone.
> follow the post linked above kids.


Right. I won't stand in the way anymore. Stige should explain what's he's gotten into here


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> That is exactly what LLC does, it reduces your VCore under load


This is incorrect. Higher LLC means higher voltage under load, hence LLC *increases* your VCore under load. pc-illiterate *reduced* his LLC from high to medium resulting in a *comparatively* lower load voltage than before, which he made up using offsets in order to retain stability. As offsets affect both idle and load voltage, his idle voltage is now higher than before.

I think you meant to say "Lowering it reduces your VCore under load"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no. it is so you get a lower idle and reduce vdroop. examples:
> reg/0% llc = 1.350v idle
> med/25% llc = 1.040v idle
> high/50% idle = 1.00v idle
> ultra high llc = 0.98v idle
> 
> and llc stops/reduces load vdroop by adding more voltage under load conditions.


The example is wrong. LLC works with load voltage, *not* idle voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong about LLC, it CREATES vdroop under full load for you.
> 
> 100% LLC, "Level 1" on AsRock (Just an example): 1V Idle, 1.4V Load
> 75% "Level 2" on AsRock: 1V Idle, 1.35V Load
> 50% "Level 3" on AsRock: 1V Idle, 1.3V Load


Your comment is wrong:
Vdroop is built-in by intel as a safety measure to *reduce* load voltage. LLC does not create or eliminate vdroop, it simply give it more volts to *compensate* for the vdroop effect. It's like taking pain killer doesn't actually heal the wound, it only helps you to manage the pain so you can continue to function. Vdroop is there whether you like it or not. Please check the below link for more info.

http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad/

Having said that, your example is perfectly correct.

Finally, let me quote myself earlier in this thread. Don't forget to read subsequent responses to my post for more important things about LLC which my post failed to cover.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Let me try make this as practical as possible.
> 
> CPU load % and vcore required is always in a positive relationship. the more of your CPU is utilized, the more voltage it needs. BSOD 101 can happen at ANY load level when your CPU is not getting enough vcore.
> 
> Your system is capable of estimating the vcore requirement for a certain CPU load % and adjust accordingly, however, while these estimates works for stock clocks, they are extremely inaccurate when you start changing with the multiplier. You need to adjust the system's estimations to get the correct vcore requirements to achieve stability, that's where the fun begins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two CPU load % levels that is of most interest is "max load (load 100%)" and "idle (bare minimum load)". Once you tune up your system to use the right voltage for these 2 extremes, thankfully, it is quite capable of filling in voltages for all other load % in between. Here are some of the BIOS tools you will be using:
> 
> *LLC:* this effectively increases the rate of system determined voltage increase as CPU load increase. For example, at a certain clock (example only, not actual tested figures):
> 
> LLC 0%: system will use idle voltage of 1.000 and max load voltage of 1.250
> LLC 25%: system will use idle voltage of 1.005 and max load voltage of 1.290
> LLC 50%: system use idle voltage of 1.010 and max load voltage of 1.330
> LLC 75%: system use idle voltage of 1.015 and max load voltage of 1.370
> LLC 100%: system use idle voltage of 1.020 and max load voltage of 1.400
> *Offsets:* this is the manual adjustment that will be added (or subtracted is you are using negative) to BOTH max and idle voltage, however, positive and negative works slightly differently.
> 
> Positive offsets are added directly to the max load voltage, but only adds 50% to the idle voltage.
> Negative offsets are directly subtracted from both max and idle voltage
> To give you an example, assuming the above LLC demonstration is correct, and the required voltages for a certain clock are:
> 
> 0.985 at idle, 1.350 at max load
> 
> Below are some of the scenarios for various LLC and offsets
> 
> *Scenario 1*
> LLC 0%, offset +0.100
> Final idle voltage is 1.050, max load voltage is 1.350
> _[*] You will achieve stability, but idle voltage is a little high._
> 
> *Scenario 2*
> LLC 25%, offset +0.060
> Final idle voltage is 1.035, max load voltage is 1.350
> _[*] You will achieve stability, but idle voltage is still a little high._
> 
> *Scenario 3*
> LLC 50%, offset +0.020
> Final idle voltage is 1.020, max load voltage is 1.350
> _[*] You will achieve stability, but idle voltage can still be pushed even lower._
> 
> *Scenario 4*
> LLC 75%, offset -0.020
> Final idle voltage is 0.995, max load voltage is 1.350
> _[*] You will achieve stability, and idle voltage is getting real close to minimum._
> 
> *Scenario 5*
> LLC 100%, offset -0.050
> Final idle voltage is 0.970, max load voltage is 1.350
> _[*] You will NOT achieve stability, your vcore at idle is too low and is likely to BSOD._
> 
> *Scenario 6*
> LLC 100%, offset -0.035
> Final idle voltage is 0.985, max load voltage is 1.365
> _[*] You will achieve stability, your vcore at idle is at its bare minimum, but your, max load vcore has room to improve. A 0.015 surplus can lead to extra heat and affect longevity of your chip._
> 
> In the above example, Obviously scenario 4 is the best setting for this particular chip and clock you are trying to achieve.
> 
> Lastly, idle vcore is very very easy to determine, and it never changes no matter what clock you are trying to achieve. It is not as important as max load vcore as it will never cause overheat or CPU degeneration, but minimising it will save you electricity.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasse93*
> 
> 
> 
> when my result update in list?






Mine, too?


----------



## Xes448

Hello Guys!

I'm not member of The Sandy Stable Club.

But I would like to OC my Sandy just to 4.5 at the first round. Now I'm use WIN8 64bit.

I'm at 4.3 with 2500k without any volt changes.

In win 8 I don't get this new BSOD things. I can find many help about OC and BSOD for win 7 but not for win 8 if I miss something I just can see a " " head and win try to repair it. That's good but I don't know the error code so I don't know what I should increase or decrease. If you know something about that or know a good guide page I would be really happy.

Regards

Xes


----------



## error-id10t

If you can't see the error codes then you can always use "bluescreenview" which will show it.


----------



## Xes448

I find it..







Ok Now I will try. Thanks 4 your help.


----------



## Mule928

So if your computer runs fine, good temps, no blue screens, etc. at X frequency but doesn't run 24hrs of prime 95, would you slow it down or add voltage just to run prime 95?


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> So if your computer runs fine, good temps, no blue screens, etc. at X frequency but doesn't run 24hrs of prime 95, would you slow it down or add voltage just to run prime 95?


Those aren't necessarily your only choices -- other things to try, if you're getting 0x124 BSODs:

-- manually setting memory timings instead of using an XMP profile
-- adjusting VCCIO (up or down)
-- adjusting CPU PLL voltage (up or down)


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Those aren't necessarily your only choices -- other things to try, if you're getting 0x124 BSODs:
> 
> -- manually setting memory timings instead of using an XMP profile
> -- adjusting VCCIO (up or down)
> -- adjusting CPU PLL voltage (up or down)


1 is slowing down your memory, which will slow down your computer
2 is upping vccio voltage
3 is dropping pll voltage

But my point is this, what is the advantage if it works fine like it is?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> So if your computer runs fine, good temps, no blue screens, etc. at X frequency but doesn't run 24hrs of prime 95, would you slow it down or add voltage just to run prime 95?


Why does it matter if it runs Prime for 24 hours or not if it works for you in normal use?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Why does it matter if it runs Prime for 24 hours or not if it works for you in normal use?


There you go again. You really won't understand, will you? It's his choice to set his stability period to 24 hours.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> 1 is slowing down your memory, which will slow down your computer


MaxxMEM score with timing set manually:



MaxxMEM score with timing set with XMP:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> But my point is this, what is the advantage if it works fine like it is?


You'll have to take that up with the OP. They're his rules.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Why does it matter if it runs Prime for 24 hours or not if it works for you in normal use?


That is my opinion exactly.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> There you go again. You really won't understand, will you? It's his choice to set his stability period to 24 hours.


What don't I understand & who's choice is it?


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> MaxxMEM score with timing set manually:
> 
> 
> 
> MaxxMEM score with timing set with XMP:
> 
> 
> You'll have to take that up with the OP. They're his rules.


Turn up the wick on that ram & your machine will perk up.

I''m not suggesting they change the rules, I just don't really get the point.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> What don't I understand & who's choice is it?


Stige. He's insisting that a 24 hr Prime95 test is useless. I'm saying that it was your choice to make your stability limit to 24 hours before considering it rock stable.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Stige. He's insisting that a 24 hr Prime95 test is useless. I'm saying that it was your choice to make your stability limit to 24 hours before considering it rock stable.


I mainly asked HIM the question, he clearly stated he had no issues in normal usage so I asked him why would he need to get 24 hours on Prime if he gets no issues on normal use.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I mainly asked HIM the question, he clearly stated he had no issues in normal usage so I asked him why would he need to get 24 hours on Prime if he gets no issues on normal use.


OK.


----------



## Xes448

Hello guys.

Im a beginner "overclocker" and now I try to reach a STABLE clock speed with my sandy 2500k.

My spec:
i5 2500k 3.3 -> high (i hope)
Noctua D14 cooler
Asus maximus gene-z gen3 motherboard (latest bios and chipset)
FSP gold 700w PSU
Kingston 128 gb SSD
Windows 8 64 bit
CMX8GX3M2A200C9 9-10-9-27 1.65 8gb I use 9-9-9-24 1.65 1866MHz stableww

I hope that's will be enough.

My target 4.7 under 70 C during gaming

Now I try to reach 4.6 stable.

My bios settings:
AI overclock tuner Manual
BCLK 100
Turbo ratio By all cores
CPU overvoltage Diabled
CPU volt 1.365
EPU power Disabled

Digi
VCORE PWM Extrame
MOS VOLT AUTO
VLLC 75%
VRAM Frequency Manual 350
Vcore pashe Cont Extrame
Vcore over Current 140%

I think I leaved every thing else on standard.

I use prime95 4 thread 1344-1344 1 cycle
Now is has running 22 mins ago. CPUZ says my voltage 1.368 and jump to 1.376 up and down.
Need to chage offset or?
If its BSOD then 124

Any good idea what i should adjust.

Thanks advance.

Xes


----------



## owcraftsman

There seems to be a few misconceptions here in a few of the previous post above let me take a moment to clear a few things up.

1st of all this is the Sandy Stable Club offered for OCN members who use this platform to submit their stable bios settings, voltages and temps for other to benefit from these submission as a starting point to begin their overclocking process on their own systems. It's a tremendous resource for the beginner overclocker. The OP includes, specific rule regarding submissions, guides, spread sheet, tips, precautions and general caveats you'll likely encounter with your system to facilitate it's member and potential members for a properly tuned stable system. All else that follows the OP is a discussion of all the above.

For anyone who has had to format and reload windows due to data corruption on your OS drive, which can come from BSODs knows fully the good reasons for making sure your system is 100% stable. Not the least of which is lost precious data but having to reload all your programs & games all over again. Not fun to say the least. Whether you feel it's necessary or not is not a topic of discussion here.

There is no mention in the rules for submission to enter the club where running Prime95 for 24 hrs is required. Rather it has been noted within the body of this thread, and linked in the OP that you will not have completed all test available that Prime95 has to offer in 12 hr. which can take up to 24 hrs where it begins to repeat all available test over again. This is why many feel it's important to run the program for up to 24 hrs to consider your self stable but again it is not required.

There is also no requirement to test GPU or memory which is equally important to do if you want to consider your system completely stable and avoid the ugly mess of formatting and reloading windows, due to a system not shutting down properly which can corrupt the system. A BSOD is not a system shutting down properly. If you have experienced any it is always wise after you stabilize to reformat and reload windows but that is also not a requirement and few will take this measure unless they have to.

Furthermore this is thread is not for normal use unless you consider a 4.0+ overclock normal use moreover it's about running an overclocked system normally as you would expect a system to do at stock speeds. For that matter I always recommend running Prime95 for 24 hrs or one full set of available test, at stock/default speeds to expose any defective hardware before you move on to overclocking. For me it's a no brainier.

As nearly every facet of stability has been discussed within this thread, for all our benefit, one would expect multiple opinions and not all agreeing on what that means consequently there is no etched in stone format to achieving stability amongst it's contributors however the OP has provided rules that clearly state what is required for membership and makes no claim it is the be all to end all arguments otherwise.

What you take away from all these discussions is, as always, up to you but I do recommend reading through all of it because there is plenty to be gained from the experiences shared here.

Finally this is not the place to discuss tuning your overclock it is for submitting your results. If you are having trouble or new to overclocking you will be better served starting your own thread or going to your board specific thread and asking your questions there.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Two things that worked for me: try adjusting VCCIO up a little if it's low, or down if it's high (don't go higher than 1.15V), or switch from XMP to manually set timing, if your sticks are set with XMP.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I was in the same situation. What worked for me was dropping PLL from 1.650 to 1.625.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> big deal, im also on a 2500k and need 1.345-1.35v to be stable at 4.5ghz. every chip is different and has different vcore, pll and vccio voltages.
> 
> ellis, how long as it been since you last ran prime stable? its pretty typical/common to need a vcore increase after a couple/few months.


Belated thanks for these suggestions. I've been caught up in college work recently and so I just put the CPU back to stock until I had the time to deal with it. Seems like PLL and VCCIO are the most likely culprits. I got the 124 very recently after running prime95 stable so it won't be a case of degradation. So let's say I try switching to manual from XMP, how do I know where to begin with PLL and VCCIO? Also, should I use the newer version of prime with AVX support and if so do I need to use different FFTs to before? Cheers.


----------



## pc-illiterate

so craftsman, i assume you have such a low post count because you never say anything unless it has value. you spit out some real gems for help.
cheers, wiseman


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> so craftsman, i assume you have such a low post count because you never say anything unless it has value. you spit out some real gems for help.
> cheers, wiseman


TY

you are right I don't chat much or pad my post count unnecessarily add to that when I have a question, search is my best friend and 9 chances out of 10 it's already been asked and answered. Plus I've gotten so much from this forum it's only right I give back.


----------



## Nocturin




----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Belated thanks for these suggestions. I've been caught up in college work recently and so I just put the CPU back to stock until I had the time to deal with it. Seems like PLL and VCCIO are the most likely culprits. I got the 124 very recently after running prime95 stable so it won't be a case of degradation. So let's say I try switching to manual from XMP, how do I know where to begin with PLL and VCCIO? Also, should I use the newer version of prime with AVX support and if so do I need to use different FFTs to before? Cheers.


If you go to the first page of this very long thread, there's a link to approaching 0x124 BSODs, which you might want to read over. Check your BIOS and make note of what your current VCCIO and CPU PLL values are, and start from there.

It will take some patience at this point, as you may be bumping these up and down a bit before you find the sweet spot. I think that for my test, it was about 1.13-1.14 for VCCIO and 1.8375 or about that for CPU PLL. But every motherboard and CPU combination is probably going to be different.

Also, having a program like RealTemp or similar that can report VID values is handy, just to check to see where you're at in comparison with actual core voltage.

Edit: you would want to use 27.7 or higher for it having the correct instruction set for your CPU.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> There seems to be a few misconceptions here in a few of the previous post above let me take a moment to clear a few things up.
> 
> 1st of all this is the Sandy Stable Club offered for OCN members who use this platform to submit their stable bios settings, voltages and temps for other to benefit from these submission as a starting point to begin their overclocking process on their own systems. It's a tremendous resource for the beginner overclocker. The OP includes, specific rule regarding submissions, guides, spread sheet, tips, precautions and general caveats you'll likely encounter with your system to facilitate it's member and potential members for a properly tuned stable system. All else that follows the OP is a discussion of all the above.
> 
> For anyone who has had to format and reload windows due to data corruption on your OS drive, which can come from BSODs knows fully the good reasons for making sure your system is 100% stable. Not the least of which is lost precious data but having to reload all your programs & games all over again. Not fun to say the least. Whether you feel it's necessary or not is not a topic of discussion here.
> 
> There is no mention in the rules for submission to enter the club where running Prime95 for 24 hrs is required. Rather it has been noted within the body of this thread, and linked in the OP that you will not have completed all test available that Prime95 has to offer in 12 hr. which can take up to 24 hrs where it begins to repeat all available test over again. This is why many feel it's important to run the program for up to 24 hrs to consider your self stable but again it is not required.
> 
> There is also no requirement to test GPU or memory which is equally important to do if you want to consider your system completely stable and avoid the ugly mess of formatting and reloading windows, due to a system not shutting down properly which can corrupt the system. A BSOD is not a system shutting down properly. If you have experienced any it is always wise after you stabilize to reformat and reload windows but that is also not a requirement and few will take this measure unless they have to.
> 
> Furthermore this is thread is not for normal use unless you consider a 4.0+ overclock normal use moreover it's about running an overclocked system normally as you would expect a system to do at stock speeds. For that matter I always recommend running Prime95 for 24 hrs or one full set of available test, at stock/default speeds to expose any defective hardware before you move on to overclocking. For me it's a no brainier.
> 
> As nearly every facet of stability has been discussed within this thread, for all our benefit, one would expect multiple opinions and not all agreeing on what that means consequently there is no etched in stone format to achieving stability amongst it's contributors however the OP has provided rules that clearly state what is required for membership and makes no claim it is the be all to end all arguments otherwise.
> 
> What you take away from all these discussions is, as always, up to you but I do recommend reading through all of it because there is plenty to be gained from the experiences shared here.
> 
> Finally this is not the place to discuss tuning your overclock it is for submitting your results. If you are having trouble or new to overclocking you will be better served starting your own thread or going to your board specific thread and asking your questions there.


Are there results in your post that I missed? I've read a lot of this and it is far from a list of results. It is primarily opinions and requests for or offers to help with overclocking, as is your post.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Stige. He's insisting that a 24 hr Prime95 test is useless. I'm saying that it was your choice to make your stability limit to 24 hours before considering it rock stable.


I said it was useless for me. If I was plotting rocket trajectories for NASA or SAC maybe I would feel differently. If I was doing cancer research I might feel differently. I do neither. I believe most here fall into the same group as me.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> If you go to the first page of this very long thread, there's a link to approaching 0x124 BSODs, which you might want to read over. Check your BIOS and make note of what your current VCCIO and CPU PLL values are, and start from there.
> 
> It will take some patience at this point, as you may be bumping these up and down a bit before you find the sweet spot. I think that for my test, it was about 1.13-1.14 for VCCIO and 1.8375 or about that for CPU PLL. But every motherboard and CPU combination is probably going to be different.
> 
> Also, having a program like RealTemp or similar that can report VID values is handy, just to check to see where you're at in comparison with actual core voltage.
> 
> Edit: you would want to use 27.7 or higher for it having the correct instruction set for your CPU.


I think 27.9 has some problems and most people suggest to stick with 27.7 with the AVX instructions. 27.9 isn't even downloadable in the official site of Prime95.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I think 27.9 has some problems and most people suggest to stick with 27.7 with the AVX instructions. 27.9 isn't even downloadable in the official site of Prime95.


Did not know that -- thank you for letting me know.

I owe you a BIOS setting test -- haven't forgotten.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Did not know that -- thank you for letting me know.
> 
> I owe you a BIOS setting test -- haven't forgotten.


No worries









And I'm the one who forgot, lol. What was that BIOS setting again that I was asking a favor from you?


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm the one who forgot, lol. What was that BIOS setting again that I was asking a favor from you?


Spread Spectrum enabled. I was rebooting to try the new 313.95 beta drivers, so I jumped in there and set it.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I think 27.9 has some problems and most people suggest to stick with 27.7 with the AVX instructions. 27.9 isn't even downloadable in the official site of Prime95.


If you look at their thread it seems they are recommending the move to 27.9 from 27.7 which appears to have had some issues. If people are only concerned about the AVX instructions then according to the whatsnew file they could stay with 27.1 for 32bit or 27.3 for 64bit (if that's all that matters).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you look at their thread it seems they are recommending the move to 27.9 from 27.7 which appears to have had some issues. If people are only concerned about the AVX instructions then according to the whatsnew file they could stay with 27.1 for 32bit or 27.3 for 64bit (if that's all that matters).


Ok.

@all

How do you test if your idle voltage is enough not to experience idle BSODs?


----------



## torino

Hello there, im still new in overclocking and im seeking some guidance here...

Im trying to push my 2500k to 4.6 for 24/7..how i can set it manually through bios..?im using p8z77-m and so far i got no idea does the settings are the same with p67 and z68...


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> Hello there, im still new in overclocking and im seeking some guidance here...
> 
> Im trying to push my 2500k to 4.6 for 24/7..how i can set it manually through bios..?im using p8z77-m and so far i got no idea does the settings are the same with p67 and z68...


What are you trying to set in BIOS? What are your current settings, and what happens when you attempt a stress test now?


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> What are you trying to set in BIOS? What are your current settings, and what happens when you attempt a stress test now?


before this i did some tweaking on bios..setting manual vcore at 1.435, Ultra high LLC, and some other things...but is it possible to lower the vcore to 1.35?some forumers managed to have even 4.7 around 1.37..and it seems mine only have stable 4.5ghz at 1.355...

not sure whether im right or wrong for the time being..but i just need some suggestions..currently im running 4.2..only tweak the multiplier..


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> before this i did some tweaking on bios..setting manual vcore at 1.435, Ultra high LLC, and some other things...but is it possible to lower the vcore to 1.35?some forumers managed to have even 4.7 around 1.37..and it seems mine only have stable 4.5ghz at 1.355...
> 
> not sure whether im right or wrong for the time being..but i just need some suggestions..currently im running 4.2..only tweak the multiplier..


If others got it working at that then it doesn't mean yours will.

Mine ran 4.8GHz with 1.365V but required 1.46V to get to 5GHz and running 5.1GHz @ 1.51V right now.


----------



## Sashimi

There are some useful links to various guide in the first page of this thread. A few things to bear in mind before you start so you know what you are getting yourself into:


Every chip is different. Each require different voltage for a specific clock. Finding out what your chip can do and requires what voltage is all part of the fun.








There are many guides out there that can tell you different things, read more than one and decide which you would like to go with. Sometimes a mixture of multiple guides.
It's not as simple and vcore voltage and clock. Everything you see in the bios can affect stability. Use guides to get an idea of what the general settings are, and what are the most important things to tweak, but don't be afraid to step outside of what they tell you.
It is unlikely you will kill your chip through overclocking provided you don't go overboard (eg. normal voltage for VCCIO is around 0.95, so use your common sense and don't pump 1.5 in there). So feel free to experiment.
If you are really stuck, google is your best friend, as well as the people on this site.
to get you started, the most important settings you will need to tweak will be: Multiplier, Vcore, VCCIO (sometimes called QPI/VTT), PLL, LLC (Load-Line Calibration). Most other things you can almost certainly just find a guide, do what you are told and leave it at that.
Have patience and have fun.


----------



## Ellis

Tbh I give up, it's not worth my time. It's nice to be able to say I have a 4.5GHz CPU but it only yields significant results in FSX, which is so flaky anyway that it's kind of swings and roundabouts between the supposed extra performance and the decreased stability.

Sandy and Ivy overclocking is supposed to be easier than older platforms, but it still seems to me that it's a complete pain to get it stable. I'm not being ridiculous with my definition of 'stable' here, either - it's crashing when playing games.

I'm at the point now where I don't have a particular way to stress test (it doesn't crash after running 15 hours of Prime, nobody seems to know which version of Prime is best to use anyhow) and I'm not going to slightly tweak PLL and/or VCCIO values and then wait until a game crashes a few weeks later - I'd be here years before I could call anything stable.

Anyhow, thanks to everyone in this thread for constant support and tips but I can no longer justify the countless hours to get something stable which then proves unstable not too long later.

(inb4 I come back next week to keep trying)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Just a tidbit for some of you if you have issues with your cpu not being stable my cpu has started to bsod 101 so i thought maybe it degraded some sence i been running 1.48-1.52 vcore at 5ghz for like 8 months folding off and on and gaming. Well turned out my ram has got picky and does not like to run 2133 anymore cause switching that has made it stable again. Running 4.8ghz right now at the same vcore when i first got the cpu so it haset degraded any sence i bought it even with very high vcore.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Just a tidbit for some of you if you have issues with your cpu not being stable my cpu has started to bsod 101 so i thought maybe it degraded some sence i been running 1.48-1.52 vcore at 5ghz for like 8 months folding off and on and gaming. Well turned out my ram has got picky and does not like to run 2133 anymore cause switching that has made it stable again. Running 4.8ghz right now at the same vcore when i first got the cpu so it haset degraded any sence i bought it even with very high vcore.


Since the IMC is on chip it would appear their is at least some degradation if it's no longer capable of running the ram oc to 2133. If your troubles was corrected by lowering the demand on the IMC then how do you know increasing vcore wouldn't do the same thing to continue using the 2133 clock or maybe in this case maintaining your previously stable vcore you could try raising vccio, vdimm or both which may offer the same correction. Have you tried any of that? Also What is your current pll voltage? I understand this goes against convention because raising vcore is the accepted fix for 101 stop but in circumstance like yours I've seen good results trying that. LUK


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Since the IMC is on chip it would appear their is at least some degradation if it's no longer capable of running the ram oc to 2133. If your troubles was corrected by lowering the demand on the IMC then how do you know increasing vcore wouldn't do the same thing to continue using the 2133 clock or maybe in this case maintaining your previously stable vcore you could try raising vccio, vdimm or both which may offer the same correction. Have you tried any of that? Also What is your current pll voltage? I understand this goes against convention because raising vcore is the accepted fix for 101 stop but in circumstance like yours I've seen good results trying that. LUK


i use pll of 1.65 chip likes that alot lets me use less vcore i didnt really mess with the getting 2133 stable again but your right could be the cpu needs more vccio or ram volts. I was more focused on getting cpu stable thought it was degraded at first but after some playing around found it ran same vcore as always.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> before this i did some tweaking on bios..setting manual vcore at 1.435, Ultra high LLC, and some other things...but is it possible to lower the vcore to 1.35?some forumers managed to have even 4.7 around 1.37..and it seems mine only have stable 4.5ghz at 1.355...
> 
> not sure whether im right or wrong for the time being..but i just need some suggestions..currently im running 4.2..only tweak the multiplier..


For starters, I would give offset mode a shot -- it will help you keep temperatures down when the CPU is idling.

It's also possible that your stability issue is not only one of Vcore -- you could potentially get it stable at a lower core voltage by addressing other settings in your BIOS.

Can you post your complete system specs, or create a rig in your signature? It would be helpful for the discussion here if we knew exactly what you were working with besides the 2500K.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is there a way to test if your idle voltage is already enough not to BSOD at idle?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is there a way to test if your idle voltage is already enough not to BSOD at idle?


just use the pc normaly for surfing so on thats usualy best way to find out.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> just use the pc normaly for surfing so on thats usualy best way to find out.


Ah. Would leaving it idle (as in doing nothing with it) also prove to be a good test?

Also, is it always most helpful to keep C3 and C6 power saving features disabled when using offset + additional turbo voltage?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah. Would leaving it idle (as in doing nothing with it) also prove to be a good test?
> 
> Also, is it always most helpful to keep C3 and C6 power saving features disabled when using offset + additional turbo voltage?


normal use would get me the bsod when idle volts was to low and for me if i have c3 and c6 disabled with c1 enabled i dont get any idle bsod using offset.


----------



## hamzta09

the voltage listed in the chart, is it load or idle voltage?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> the voltage listed in the chart, is it load or idle voltage?


Of course it's load voltage.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Of course it's load voltage.


Unless you're doing manual voltage in which case load and idle voltage is the same.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Unless you're doing manual voltage in which case load and idle voltage is the same.


Not really.

Im doing manual with LLC, idle is 1.368 and load is 1.308-1.320.
4.2

Funny how theres a couple way below 1.3 in that chart. My PC bsods below 1.3


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Im doing manual with LLC, idle is 1.368 and load is 1.308-1.320.
> 4.2
> 
> Funny how theres a couple way below 1.3 in that chart. My PC bsods below 1.3


Then your LLC is low.


----------



## stahlhart




----------



## hamzta09

So, bumping PLL or VCCIO, would that help stability or reaching a higher goal in any way?
Im not talking about any big bump, as I dont even know their stock voltages so theyre auto.

Is it safe for the CPU to have it going between 1.296-1.308 load to 1.344 idle?


----------



## hamzta09

Why is the VID so high but the Vcore is so low?

I set 1.200 in BIOS, but the idle fluctuates between 1.6 and 1.230
LLC at Level 2.

I had 1.200 before but LLC at 6 and then it was fluctuating between 1.28-35 in idle and 1.26ish in load.

Note I havent touched multi yet, Im trying to stabilize the voltage.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the VID so high but the Vcore is so low?
> 
> I set 1.200 in BIOS, but the idle fluctuates between 1.6 and 1.230
> LLC at Level 2.
> 
> I had 1.200 before but LLC at 6 and then it was fluctuating between 1.28-35 in idle and 1.26ish in load.
> 
> Note I havent touched multi yet, Im trying to stabilize the voltage.


VID is just a number for each multiplier that the offset voltage is based on.


----------



## hamzta09

I tried stock volt (well "normal" for me) with +0.025 or so offset.

At 37 multi, instant pc shutdown using small fft. I even tried +0.050.

Crazy ****, I hate intel overclocking.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I tried stock volt (well "normal" for me) with +0.025 or so offset.
> 
> At 37 multi, instant pc shutdown using small fft. I even tried +0.050.
> 
> Crazy ****, I hate intel overclocking.


Your LLC setting is propably way too low by default, you shouldn't need any added offset on such a low multiplier, I got +0.100 myself because I got LLC at second highest for slightly higher idle voltage, if it was at highest I would only need like +0.06V to be stable with offset at 5.1GHz.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Your LLC setting is propably way too low by default, you shouldn't need any added offset on such a low multiplier, I got +0.100 myself because I got LLC at second highest for slightly higher idle voltage, if it was at highest I would only need like +0.06V to be stable with offset at 5.1GHz.


This mobo cant use LLC + Offset.

When you set volt to normal offset is activated and can be changed.
If you set voltage to auto both are off, if you set voltage to a number you can change LLC.

And I have 10 levels of LLC.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So, bumping PLL or VCCIO, would that help stability or reaching a higher goal in any way?
> Im not talking about any big bump, as I dont even know their stock voltages so theyre auto.
> 
> Is it safe for the CPU to have it going between 1.296-1.308 load to 1.344 idle?


lowering pll helps more usualy my cpu really likes 1.65 i can run 5ghz if i use 1.65 pll if i use auto i cant.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lowering pll helps more usualy my cpu really likes 1.65 i can run 5ghz if i use 1.65 pll if i use auto i cant.


Is it also OK to use 1.475 for PLL? It's the lowest PLL voltage that my system can boot with.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it also OK to use 1.475 for PLL? It's the lowest PLL voltage that my system can boot with.


You have to play with it and see what pll helps you run lower vcore but still stable.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> You have to play with it and see what pll helps you run lower vcore but still stable.


Higher PLL = Lower Vcore or the other way?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Higher PLL = Lower Vcore or the other way?


As others have mentioned above, it is different for every chip/system. There are some that need low PLL for lower vcore and there are also some that need high PLL for lower vcore.


----------



## hamzta09

Alright.

Anyway tried Level 10 LLC at 1.42, gives me after reboot (into bios) 1.56v LOL







And level 6 gives me 1.5








Level 3 gives me 1.4, which is closest to 1.42, are you supposed to get closer to the bios voltage, or load voltage?

At 44 multi.
Note just trying toget it stable, so that i may find a spot to start working myself up/down in voltage.
Thought Im aware 1.42 is high.

Haha not even stable at this voltage, 1.356 load prime95 blend.
1min and it bsod....I mean sadface'd.

Why the hell did MS remove the error codes from BSODs.. and whats wrong anyway?





Is the turbo watt/amp causing trouble cause its auto or, is the PLL low/high or is vcore low/high?


----------



## hamzta09

Keeps bsoding, also lowered pll to 1.7

Put voltage on auto, pll 1.7
42 multi

now it runs prime95 fine for some reason, 1.296-1.308 v

Yay can watch twitch while prime95ing. 30min has passed and no issues yet.

1 hour, still running. What the hell was wrong before, I dont get it lol, lower voltage = stable?

2 hours, still running.

nearing 3 hours, still fine.

4h still fine.

Ill consider it stable for now


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Keeps bsoding, also lowered pll to 1.7
> 
> Put voltage on auto, pll 1.7
> 42 multi
> 
> now it runs prime95 fine for some reason, 1.296-1.308 v
> 
> Yay can watch twitch while prime95ing. 30min has passed and no issues yet.
> 
> 1 hour, still running. What the hell was wrong before, I dont get it lol, lower voltage = stable?
> 
> 2 hours, still running.
> 
> nearing 3 hours, still fine.
> 
> 4h still fine.
> 
> Ill consider it stable for now


Auto usually gives a lot higher voltage the required, you should look at adjusting your VCore lower then if it is stable for now.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Auto usually gives a lot higher voltage the required, you should look at adjusting your VCore lower then if it is stable for now.


Im aware, but if you have read, it wasnt stable before using manual voltage at 1.358+ in load, but it is at 1.296-1.308 load.

But I dont care as long as temp is fine and voltage below 1.32


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Im aware, but if you have read, it wasnt stable before using manual voltage at 1.358+ in load, but it is at 1.296-1.308 load.
> 
> But I dont care as long as temp is fine and voltage below 1.32


Hokay, I have to say it must be a pretty bad chip then









1.3V is a lot for just 42x, you could see if you could push 4.6GHz with 1.35V or something, should work if the CPU is decent even.


----------



## chizijs

I have one question..
I overclocked my 2600k up to 4.8GHz, runned prime95 for 5h without any crashes..
What I updated in BIOS:
Multiplier: *48x*
Load Line Calibration: *Level 6*
Vcore: *1.38v*

Now CPU-Z always shows me Core Voltage: 1.380v, voltage doesn't changing under load and when idle it is changing between 1.380 and 1.400.. Is it normal?
But Core Temp is showing VID: 1.386v under load and about 1.000 idle.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizijs*
> 
> I have one question..
> I overclocked my 2600k up to 4.8GHz, runned prime95 for 5h without any crashes..
> What I updated in BIOS:
> Multiplier: *48x*
> Load Line Calibration: *Level 6*
> Vcore: *1.38v*
> 
> Now CPU-Z always shows me Core Voltage: 1.380v, voltage doesn't changing under load and when idle it is changing between 1.380 and 1.400.. Is it normal?
> But Core Temp is showing VID: 1.386v under load and about 1.000 idle.


VID is not your VCore, it is just a number for every multiplier that Offset Voltage is based on.


----------



## chizijs

But it is normal, when idle Vcore is 1.380-1.4 ??


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizijs*
> 
> But it is normal, when idle Vcore is 1.380-1.4 ??


With that LLC setting and fixed VCore: Yes.


----------



## chizijs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> With that LLC setting and fixed VCore: Yes.


Ok, last question - is it safe to keep that settings for daily use?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizijs*
> 
> Ok, last question - is it safe to keep that settings for daily use?


No reason it wouldn't be really, ofcourse if you wanna save on electricity etc then you could switch to offset mode to get lower idle voltage and.. stuff!


----------



## chizijs

It would be very nice to switch to offset mode, but I don't know how.. When I am disabling LLC, under load I got BSOD.
Maybe someone could explain how to switch to offset mode?

On idle Core Temp shows 5-10W with LLC6.. So I think it is normal.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Im aware, but if you have read, it wasnt stable before using manual voltage at 1.358+ in load, but it is at 1.296-1.308 load.
> 
> But I dont care as long as temp is fine and voltage below 1.32


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the VID so high but the Vcore is so low?
> 
> I set 1.200 in BIOS, but the idle fluctuates between 1.6 and 1.230
> LLC at Level 2.
> 
> I had 1.200 before but LLC at 6 and then it was fluctuating between 1.28-35 in idle and 1.26ish in load.
> 
> Note I havent touched multi yet, Im trying to stabilize the voltage.


I wrestled with manual voltage for months & then switched to offset & things improved markedly.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizijs*
> 
> It would be very nice to switch to offset mode, but I don't know how.. When I am disabling LLC, under load I got BSOD.
> Maybe someone could explain how to switch to offset mode?
> 
> On idle Core Temp shows 5-10W with LLC6.. So I think it is normal.


Set voltage to Normal. Then set offset to sbout +.15-.18 & take a look. Voltages are still safe up tp +.23-.24


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Set voltage to Normal. Then set offset to sbout +.15-.18 & take a look. Voltages are still safe up tp +.23-.24


It totaly depends on the multiplier what is safe, I got +0.100V atm because of LLC being at Level 2.

There is no way to say what +/-offset is safe before seeing what the actual voltage is at specific multiplier.

If the CPU is any decent then you shouldn't need to add much offset at all unless you run very low LLC settings and got insane vdroop.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> It totaly depends on the multiplier what is safe, I got +0.100V atm because of LLC being at Level 2.
> 
> There is no way to say what +/-offset is safe before seeing what the actual voltage is at specific multiplier.
> 
> If the CPU is any decent then you shouldn't need to add much offset at all unless you run very low LLC settings and got insane vdroop.


I believe Asus is different. LLC is disabled in offset on GB boards, st least as far as I can tell.


----------



## chizijs

I tried to put DVID 0.145v, but under load got BSOD, now I have 0.150v and multiplier 47x.
Under load I have 1.4v and idle around 1.1v.

So those settings are safe for daily use?


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizijs*
> 
> 
> I tried to put DVID 0.145v, but under load got BSOD, now I have 0.150v and multiplier 47x.
> Under load I have 1.4v and idle around 1.1v.
> 
> So those settings are safe for daily use?


I am at +.240 with 46 multi & 104.2 blck (4.78 ghz) idle is 1.12-1.16. Load can blip to 1.52 but settles about 1.44.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> I wrestled with manual voltage for months & then switched to offset & things improved markedly.


I also tried Offset, but the drop/droop is so extreme that its impossible to find a place where its stable and not too high semi-idle.


----------



## Mule928

What did you set it at?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I also tried Offset, but the drop/droop is so extreme that its impossible to find a place where its stable and not too high semi-idle.


That is what LLC is for.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizijs*
> 
> 
> I tried to put DVID 0.145v, but under load got BSOD, now I have 0.150v and multiplier 47x.
> Under load I have 1.4v and idle around 1.1v.
> 
> So those settings are safe for daily use?


As long as temps are good, you should be fine.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> That is what LLC is for.


Like I said before, LLC does NOT work with Offset on the Z68X-UD3H, neither does it on UD5 (or UD4 as shown on a picture on the other page)



Its grey and you cant touch it in any way shape or form unless you disable offset.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Like I said before, LLC does NOT work with Offset on the Z68X-UD3H, neither does it on UD5 (or UD4 as shown on a picture on the other page)
> 
> 
> 
> Its grey and you cant touch it in any way shape or form unless you disable offset.


Well that is a crappy motherboard


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Well that is a crappy motherboard


the same as msi to an extent. no offset voltages. that equals pure crap in my opinion. they dont even plan to implement it because they would have to rewrite the bios. only thing killing a good board brand.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Well that is a crappy motherboard


Mine works quite well.


----------



## KyleMart06

I have a gigabyte with no LLC. I like it too.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> I have a gigabyte with no LLC. I like it too.


4.79 GHZ, Ram @ 2218 mhz, 1.08v @ idle, 1.48 max & 1.44 steady under full load. If only I had LLC??????


----------



## Art Vanelay

Do any of you guys find that small FFTs is the best way of finding instability of the CPU? I was playing around with the settings, and I got to one that was completely stable on the large FFTs but crashed within a few minutes of starting up small FFTs.


----------



## Mule928

FFT? Not familiar with the term/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> FFT? Not familiar with the term/


It's the setting in Prime 95.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> FFT? Not familiar with the term/


Lol.

Fast Fourier Transform


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Fast Fourier Transform


That's what prime does? I thought it was calculating prime numbers or something. lol


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Do any of you guys find that small FFTs is the best way of finding instability of the CPU? I was playing around with the settings, and I got to one that was completely stable on the large FFTs but crashed within a few minutes of starting up small FFTs.


I think that the smaller FFT sizes run entirely within the CPU cache, and the larger ones work more with system RAM. The temperatures are definitely higher for small FFTs.


----------



## Sashimi

Decent stability and temp test --> Small FFT

BEST system stability test --> custom blend with all of your available RAM used

BEST temp test --> IBT


----------



## Mule928

I fully miss the point of IBT.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Decent stability and temp test --> Small FFT
> 
> BEST system stability test --> custom blend with all of your available RAM used


My system seemed stable on custom blend with >90% of RAM used, then I ran small FFTs and it crashed in a couple minutes.
Quote:


> I fully miss the point of IBT.


It's a decent stability test. From what I've heard, it's better at finding instability with the CPU than prime, but prime is better at finding instability with the memory.


----------



## Stige

IN MY OPINION: IBT is best when you have started working on a new overclock and want to test stability quick. And for extreme temps if you care about those.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> IN MY OPINION: IBT is best when you have started working on a new overclock and want to test stability quick. And for extreme temps if you care about those.


For me it crashed about as quickly as prime 95 small FFTs. It gets really hot, though.


----------



## Mule928

Great to abuse a chip!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Great to abuse a chip!


Overclocker's philosophy: You won't know when it'll pop until you attempt to pop it. And when it pops, u buy another one and try to pop that too.


----------



## hamzta09

Manual voltage for me is no go. Its either way too high or way too low.
And LLC no matter the level, doesnt do what I want and gets nowhere near the bios voltage. And still drops during load.

So auto voltage seems to do the trick, 1.280-1.296 load @4.2 stable

Thus gy has same motherboard so I tried his LLC setting, and even lower/higher, its nowhere near his own.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1284764/my-i7-2600k-gigabyte-ga-z68x-ud3h-noctua-nh-d14-overclock-log-with-load-line-calibration


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Manual voltage for me is no go. Its either way too high or way too low.
> And LLC no matter the level, doesnt do what I want and gets nowhere near the bios voltage. And still drops during load.
> 
> So auto voltage seems to do the trick, 1.280-1.296 load @4.2 stable
> 
> Thus gy has same motherboard so I tried his LLC setting, and even lower/higher, its nowhere near his own.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1284764/my-i7-2600k-gigabyte-ga-z68x-ud3h-noctua-nh-d14-overclock-log-with-load-line-calibration


It doesn't matter if you get near the BIOS voltage or not as long as you get the actual voltage where you want it to be.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> It doesn't matter if you get near the BIOS voltage or not as long as you get the actual voltage where you want it to be.


Its either too low, or too high.
Idle is in most cases too high.
Load is in most cases too low.

HMm why isnt my clock going down in idle? Still 4.2 and i got c1, eist etc enabled.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its either too low, or too high.
> Idle is in most cases too high.
> Load is in most cases too low.
> 
> HMm why isnt my clock going down in idle? Still 4.2 and i got c1, eist etc enabled.


what do you use to do the reading with, cpu-z ?
and do you use high performance in power options maybe?


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its either too low, or too high.
> Idle is in most cases too high.
> Load is in most cases too low.
> 
> HMm why isnt my clock going down in idle? Still 4.2 and i got c1, eist etc enabled.


Turn off C1 & tirn on C3


----------



## Mackem

Need help trying to get my 2500K as cool as possible. I'm not really that interested in going above 4.5GHz to be perfectly honest.

Setup is as follows:

NZXT Phantom 410
ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 Mobo
16GB Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.5V
i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz (1.275 or 1.280V, can't remember)
Corsair H100i w/ 2 x Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions pushing air out - Used MX-4 thermal paste , small pea size (Although some say you don't apply it this way for the Corsair Hydro coolers? Maybe this is why my temps are a bit higher?)
1 x Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition - Side intake
2 x Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition - Front intake
1 x Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition - Rear exhaust

*CPU Speed - VCore* - 4.5GHz - 1.280V

1.3861 VID - Idle
1.280 VCore - Idle

*Temps*: 39-39-37-34

1.280 - 1.288 - 1.296 VCore - Full Load
1.4161 - 1.4211 Vid - Full Load

*Temps*: 61-65-64-57

Motherboard settings:


http://imgur.com/DsgL7


Thanks.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Need help trying to get my 2500K as cool as possible. I'm not really that interested in going above 4.5GHz to be perfectly honest.
> 
> Setup is as follows:
> 
> NZXT Phantom 410
> ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 Mobo
> 16GB Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.5V
> i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz (1.275 or 1.280V, can't remember)
> Corsair H100i w/ 2 x Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions pushing air out - Used MX-4 thermal paste , small pea size (Although some say you don't apply it this way for the Corsair Hydro coolers? Maybe this is why my temps are a bit higher?)
> 1 x Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition - Side intake
> 2 x Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition - Front intake
> 1 x Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition - Rear exhaust
> 
> *CPU Speed - VCore* - 4.5GHz - 1.280V
> 
> 1.3861 VID - Idle
> 1.280 VCore - Idle
> 
> *Temps*: 39-39-37-34
> 
> 1.280 - 1.288 - 1.296 VCore - Full Load
> 1.4161 - 1.4211 Vid - Full Load
> 
> *Temps*: 61-65-64-57
> 
> Motherboard settings:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qkcK0
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I appreciate you bumping this thread, as I keep hoping in vain that the OP will stop by _one last time_ and certify in the list what will probably be the last submissions for this CPU generation (hint, hint?), but you should probably start a new thread -- or, find the thread for offset overclocking and start there, as your VID and temperatures at idle suggest to me you're setting Vcore manually. Offset mode will help you run cooler.


----------



## -retaliation-

so, tell me if im wrong to do this I just added the Sandy Stable Club into my sig because I posted a fully stable OC here over a month ago and from what ive been following the OP doesnt seem to be interested in ever coming back and updating the list (no offense to the OP if vouve lost interest, youve lost interest theres nothing wrong with that from what I understand these clubs take allot of upkeep and personal time) but ive seen he logs in pretty much once a day and never returns to this club, I just figured id post that im using the sig so that everyone knows and make sure everyone is ok with it so I dont get flamed down the road


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-retaliation-*
> 
> so, tell me if im wrong to do this I just added the Sandy Stable Club into my sig because I posted a fully stable OC here over a month ago and from what ive been following the OP doesnt seem to be interested in ever coming back and updating the list (no offense to the OP if vouve lost interest, youve lost interest theres nothing wrong with that from what I understand these clubs take allot of upkeep and personal time) but ive seen he logs in pretty much once a day and never returns to this club, I just figured id post that im using the sig so that everyone knows and make sure everyone is ok with it so I dont get flamed down the road


I suppose that's okay; it's your signature, after all, and you did put in the effort and followed the rules in accepting the challenge -- but you still won't be in the "official" listings on page 1...


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Need help trying to get my 2500K as cool as possible. I'm not really that interested in going above 4.5GHz to be perfectly honest.
> 
> Setup is as follows:
> 
> NZXT Phantom 410
> ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 Mobo
> 16GB Corsair XMS3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.5V
> i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz (1.275 or 1.280V, can't remember)
> Corsair H100i w/ 2 x Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions pushing air out - Used MX-4 thermal paste , small pea size (Although some say you don't apply it this way for the Corsair Hydro coolers? Maybe this is why my temps are a bit higher?)
> 1 x Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition - Side intake
> 2 x Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition - Front intake
> 1 x Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition - Rear exhaust
> 
> *CPU Speed - VCore* - 4.5GHz - 1.280V
> 
> 1.3861 VID - Idle
> 1.280 VCore - Idle
> 
> *Temps*: 39-39-37-34
> 
> 1.280 - 1.288 - 1.296 VCore - Full Load
> 1.4161 - 1.4211 Vid - Full Load
> 
> *Temps*: 61-65-64-57
> 
> Motherboard settings:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DsgL7
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Make these changes only all else leave as you have set now or the screens you posted.
AI Overclock Tuner = Manual
CPU Current Capability = 130%
CPU Voltage = offset
offset mode sign = +
CPU offset voltage = 0.020 
Load-Line Calibration = High ( make sure your idle time vcore as evidenced in windows
with CPUz or similar does not drop below 0.9250 or bump offset to 0.025)

Using offset will allow speedset to function at 16x multi at idle also lowering vcore until
a demand is place on the proc where it will raise both back up to x45.
I'll assume "1.280 - 1.288 - 1.296 VCore - Full Load" is stable be looking to hit the same numbers at full load
if to low bump your offset again. Although your temps may be only a bit less at 100% load with theses settings
over all they should be less. In other words
I hope these settings work for you but you will likely have to tweak them to suit your components actual needs
For example Your VRM freq maybe set higher than needed for a 4.5 clock you could try auto or working you way down to instability
and so it goes GL


----------



## kevindd992002

Is there a "usual" range of idle voltage (using offset) that I should follow to avoid idle lockups? 0.9250V?

It's ok to set current capability to max since that is just a limit, right?


----------



## -retaliation-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> I suppose that's okay; it's your signature, after all, and you did put in the effort and followed the rules in accepting the challenge -- but you still won't be in the "official" listings on page 1...


well like I said im starting to give up on making it onto the actual list, I did post my results in proper format and if OP ever does come back around I still have the Photo for proof so hopefully eventual my name will be on the list


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-retaliation-*
> 
> well like I said im starting to give up on making it onto the actual list, I did post my results in proper format and if OP ever does come back around I still have the Photo for proof so hopefully eventual my name will be on the list


Works for me.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is there a "usual" range of idle voltage (using offset) that I should follow to avoid idle lockups? 0.9250V?
> 
> It's ok to set current capability to max since that is just a limit, right?


I think you are right .09250 seems to be the usual range but it's also my understanding every procs will seek it's own level *making it important to run your proc at optimized defaults to observe the level it seeks out for itself at the x16 idle state* to be sure what you should be looking for in terms of low idle time vcore. It's safe to say if you are seeing anything near but slightly higher than that value you will likely not see idle time BSODs what ever that low idle time vcore might be.

I can not say definitively lowering your CPU current capabilities has the effect of lowering thermal values but like we tweak other values for there potential benefit this may well be another one of those things like lowering the pll. For sure I can say 130% has worked for me all the way to 5.0 on several procs leading me to believe there is no reason to use more than needed and if there is a side benefit of lowering thermal values so much the better. Of course there is always the chance any given proc may need 140% but I haven't seen one.


----------



## phazer11

HI all I'm back sort of. My stable crashed on me after I exited a game and kept BSOD'ing about 2-3 minutes after logging into Windows 7 after that (every time it was a 0x124 error so I tweaked vcore and fixed it but the temps and volts seemed high for the offset I was using so I decided to completely redo everything. I have since remounted the cooler (less paste seems to be running cooler).

At one point (about July-August 2012 whenever the CoolerMaster Load 'Em Up Contest was) when I had to RMA the old one due to the cooler's pump burning out and cooking the chip and VRM's on the motherboard requiring me to get a new motherboard. This chip did 4.8-4.9 GHz with 1.42-1.48v manual voltage 24/7 and doing [email protected] I have since September ish had to stop [email protected] (because the power bills were ~$800 without the comp going and the other crap going on) so I lowered the OC and voltage and only used it occasionally until a little after Christmas so I don't think it has degraded but maybe I'm just stressing it in a new way (gaming instead of the three tests in Prime and Constant [email protected])

The stress test has been running for an hour or so now and the settings are...

Manual Voltage is set to 45x Multiplier @1.35v on High LLC in BIOS ASUS 1805
VID in RealTemp v3.70 is 1.3611
CPU-Z v1.63 reports a Core Voltage of 1.336V has dropped once or twice to 1.286v

My System Specs for this rig can be found under the Chiller ReSpec Reborn Rig in my signature.

So with the above I assume a negative offset of -0.03 would be in order?


----------



## hellphyre

Been overclocked at 5Ghz for a while, just never got around to taking any screens. Specs in my sig.

Here is my 5g sandy over 12 hours stable and a quick ATTO bench in raid-0.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2689039


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> I think you are right .09250 seems to be the usual range but it's also my understanding every procs will seek it's own level *making it important to run your proc at optimized defaults to observe the level it seeks out for itself at the x16 idle state* to be sure what you should be looking for in terms of low idle time vcore. It's safe to say if you are seeing anything near but slightly higher than that value you will likely not see idle time BSODs what ever that low idle time vcore might be.
> I can not say definitively lowering your CPU current capabilities has the effect of lowering thermal values but like we tweak other values for there potential benefit this may well be another one of those things like lowering the pll. For sure I can say 130% has worked for me all the way to 5.0 on several procs leading me to believe there is no reason to use more than needed and if there is a side benefit of lowering thermal values so much the better. Of course there is always the chance any given proc may need 140% but I haven't seen one.


Thanks, I'll give that a shot.

How about lowering the current capability further from 130%, have you tried to experiment with that?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Been overclocked at 5Ghz for a while, just never got around to taking any screens. Specs in my sig.
> 
> Here is my 5g sandy over 12 hours stable and a quick ATTO bench in raid-0.


What are your BIOS settings?


----------



## Goof245

Another year, another stability test







Was much harder this time around with the addition of AVX to prime95







Although now I have eliminated the vcore spikes I had before, think it's because I used the additional turbo voltage setting this time around.



This chip is still a Vcore sucker, although not the worst I've seen around here







Internal PLL overvoltage doesn't help with lowering Vcore, nor does spread spectrum...

Running bare minimum overclocking OS so I can max out the ram as much as possible, I think the total RAM usage was 97/96%.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goof245*
> 
> Another year, another stability test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was much harder this time around with the addition of AVX to prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although now I have eliminated the vcore spikes I had before, think it's because I used the additional turbo voltage setting this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> This chip is still a Vcore sucker, although not the worst I've seen around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internal PLL overvoltage doesn't help with lowering Vcore, nor does spread spectrum...
> 
> Running bare minimum overclocking OS so I can max out the ram as much as possible, I think the total RAM usage was 97/96%.


You're saying that using Addtional Turbo Voltage is better than Offset when achieving the desired vcore?


----------



## Goof245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You're saying that using Addtional Turbo Voltage is better than Offset when achieving the desired vcore?


I used them both, I think using a higher offset was causing the Vcore to rise slightly before the load on the processor 'drooped' it down again, resulting in little spikes of voltage up to .07/.08 of a volt higher than normal....

Now I used offset to get my idle voltage right, and then used additional turbo voltage to get the load Vcore where I wanted it, and there's been no such spiking this time.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goof245*
> 
> I used them both, I think using a higher offset was causing the Vcore to rise slightly before the load on the processor 'drooped' it down again, resulting in little spikes of voltage up to .07/.08 of a volt higher than normal....
> 
> Now I used offset to get my idle voltage right, and then used additional turbo voltage to get the load Vcore where I wanted it, and there's been no such spiking this time.


Oh ok. Cool.


----------



## Matthias87

Hello,

I have been reading here alot, but finally made an account. I have a i2500k with a Noctua D14 cooler. I have been trying to overclock it but I have been getting a lot(!) of bsod's. For the past year i've used the option of my mobo (AsRock p67 Extreme4 Gen 3) to use the auto overclock settings on 4.4 ghz. Lately i have been trying the settings for 4.8ghz, but after some browsing and learning about this i got bothered by those huge voltage spikes when set on auto. And even after awhile i'd also get a bsod.

Now when using Prime95 on 4.8gzh auto settings, my top temp was 64 degrees, but that with with spikes over 1.5 volt, and i'm pretty sure that it's doable with a lot less voltage but manually set.

So i've been trying for the past couple of day to get a stable setting, but all i've been too is bsod city.

I hope I can get some advice here, and work towards 5ghz, i'm willing to push it, because I actually really enjoy overclocking, but I lack some certain sense in the matter unfortunatly.

Gr

Matthias


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthias87*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have been reading here alot, but finally made an account. I have a i2500k with a Noctua D14 cooler. I have been trying to overclock it but I have been getting a lot(!) of bsod's. For the past year i've used the option of my mobo (AsRock p67 Extreme4 Gen 3) to use the auto overclock settings on 4.4 ghz. Lately i have been trying the settings for 4.8ghz, but after some browsing and learning about this i got bothered by those huge voltage spikes when set on auto. And even after awhile i'd also get a bsod.
> 
> Now when using Prime95 on 4.8gzh auto settings, my top temp was 64 degrees, but that with with spikes over 1.5 volt, and i'm pretty sure that it's doable with a lot less voltage but manually set.
> 
> So i've been trying for the past couple of day to get a stable setting, but all i've been too is bsod city.
> 
> I hope I can get some advice here, and work towards 5ghz, i'm willing to push it, because I actually really enjoy overclocking, but I lack some certain sense in the matter unfortunatly.
> 
> Gr
> 
> Matthias


Go to this post it's a fairly good guide.

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2240#post_14466483

Also my post about my own set of questions is on the last page if someone would be so kind to look.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Been overclocked at 5Ghz for a while, just never got around to taking any screens. Specs in my sig.
> 
> Here is my 5g sandy over 12 hours stable and a quick ATTO bench in raid-0.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2689039


Great work. That's a serious rig. How much do you have in your cooler?


----------



## -retaliation-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Been overclocked at 5Ghz for a while, just never got around to taking any screens. Specs in my sig.
> 
> Here is my 5g sandy over 12 hours stable and a quick ATTO bench in raid-0.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2689039


OP doesnt except core temp you have to use realtemp because it has the timer,







silly I know but its in the req. nice OC though


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Great work. That's a serious rig. How much do you have in your cooler?


The cooling setup is in my sig but probably 300 or so back when i bought it all. Its all available on frozen cpu and performance pcs. Its not a kit, just matched up parts that worked for me. Xspc raystorm block, xspc rs240 rad, bitspower 250 res, dc12-400 pump, primochill lrt pro tube, i&h kill coil, running distilled water. Custom leds. Glad you like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-retaliation-*
> 
> OP doesnt except core temp you have to use realtemp because it has the timer,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silly I know but its in the req. nice OC though


I realized the realtemp thing after i was on hour ten. The OP is MIA so there is no hope in getting on the list anyways. I overclock for fun not for a place on a spreadsheet. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## -retaliation-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> The cooling setup is in my sig but probably 300 or so back when i bought it all. Its all available on frozen cpu and performance pcs. Its not a kit, just matched up parts that worked for me. Glad you like it.
> I realized the realtemp thing after i was on hour ten. The OP is MIA so there is no hope in getting on the list anyways. I overclock for fun not for a place on a spreadsheet. Thanks for the comment.


I know how you feel, I posted mine about 2 months ago and still haven't been added, i put the tag in my sig anyway, in my eyes we both met the main req of at least 12hr stable, wasnt trying to be a dick just figured id mention it in case you were worried about being 100% on the mark, what case is that btw? its a bad @ss looking rig


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-retaliation-*
> 
> I know how you feel, I posted mine about 2 months ago and still haven't been added, i put the tag in my sig anyway, in my eyes we both met the main req of at least 12hr stable, wasnt trying to be a dick just figured id mention it in case you were worried about being 100% on the mark, what case is that btw? its a bad @ss looking rig


Oh no, i didnt take it that way at all lol. Its an nzxt phantom full tower. Heres a side shot.


----------



## -retaliation-

thats really nice, ive seen the case before in pictures but always empty and always the basic white, im a big fan of it with the red lighting and red accenting nice choice


----------



## Stige

Pretty high temps for those volts, you sure everything is working properly for you?

Friend gets nearly same temperatures on my old Thermalright TrueSpirit with 2x Excalibur fans :S

I get max 74C on the 2 middle cores in Prime, the other two are always 7-8C lower.

My VCore is ~1.48V in CPU-Z so real VCore is propably around the ~1.51V mark on this crappy mobo.


----------



## RazorCaT

good day guys!

Ive managed to overclock my i7-2600k to 5.0ghz the manual way at 1.47v in bios...

but im having 0x9c error (bsod) when running superpi 32m what should i do?

help....

thanks...


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Matthias87*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have been reading here alot, but finally made an account. I have a i2500k with a Noctua D14 cooler. I have been trying to overclock it but I have been getting a lot(!) of bsod's. For the past year i've used the option of my mobo (AsRock p67 Extreme4 Gen 3) to use the auto overclock settings on 4.4 ghz. Lately i have been trying the settings for 4.8ghz, but after some browsing and learning about this i got bothered by those huge voltage spikes when set on auto. And even after awhile i'd also get a bsod.
> 
> Now when using Prime95 on 4.8gzh auto settings, my top temp was 64 degrees, but that with with spikes over 1.5 volt, and i'm pretty sure that it's doable with a lot less voltage but manually set.
> 
> So i've been trying for the past couple of day to get a stable setting, but all i've been too is bsod city.
> 
> I hope I can get some advice here, and work towards 5ghz, i'm willing to push it, because I actually really enjoy overclocking, but I lack some certain sense in the matter unfortunatly.
> 
> Gr
> 
> Matthias
> 
> 
> 
> Go to this post it's a fairly good guide.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2240#post_14466483
> 
> Also my post about my own set of questions is on the last page if someone would be so kind to look.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> HI all I'm back sort of. My stable crashed on me after I exited a game and kept BSOD'ing about 2-3 minutes after logging into Windows 7 after that (every time it was a 0x124 error so I tweaked vcore and fixed it but the temps and volts seemed high for the offset I was using so I decided to completely redo everything. I have since remounted the cooler (less paste seems to be running cooler).
> 
> At one point (about July-August 2012 whenever the CoolerMaster Load 'Em Up Contest was) when I had to RMA the old one due to the cooler's pump burning out and cooking the chip and VRM's on the motherboard requiring me to get a new motherboard. This chip did 4.8-4.9 GHz with 1.42-1.48v manual voltage 24/7 and doing [email protected] I have since September ish had to stop [email protected] (because the power bills were ~$800 without the comp going and the other crap going on) so I lowered the OC and voltage and only used it occasionally until a little after Christmas so I don't think it has degraded but maybe I'm just stressing it in a new way (gaming instead of the three tests in Prime and Constant [email protected])
> 
> The stress test has been running for an hour or so now and the settings are...
> 
> Manual Voltage is set to 45x Multiplier @1.35v on High LLC in BIOS ASUS 1805
> VID in RealTemp v3.70 is 1.3611
> CPU-Z v1.63 reports a Core Voltage of 1.336V has dropped once or twice to 1.286v
> 
> My System Specs for this rig can be found under the Chiller ReSpec Reborn Rig in my signature.
> 
> So with the above I assume a negative offset of -0.03 would be in order?


@phazer11 I'll assume for the moment this is the set of questions you are referring to. Your stop 124 may need other than just a vcore adjustment which is normally associated with solving a 101 stop. Give this a read and see if it helps.


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Pretty high temps for those volts, you sure everything is working properly for you?
> 
> Friend gets nearly same temperatures on my old Thermalright TrueSpirit with 2x Excalibur fans :S
> 
> I get max 74C on the 2 middle cores in Prime, the other two are always 7-8C lower.
> 
> My VCore is ~1.48V in CPU-Z so real VCore is propably around the ~1.51V mark on this crappy mobo.


Screens of a prime 95 run?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Screens of a prime 95 run?


Doing one just for mr. skeptical then, you can find my temp history from my own thread with temp issues aswell. Took a lot of trial and error just to get them here.

Temps max out on water for me at about ~22min mark so doing a 30min run like I always do.

I would do a 12 hour run but the MOSFETs can't handle the constant load after 3-4 hours. And no one seems to be updating the spreadsheet here so pretty pointless then


----------



## Stige

67/73/75/66 at 25 minutes right now.

Usually the 2 middle cores are always even at max temps, was 74 for both middle cores before ;o

Screenshot @ 30min mark:


If you check the E4/E6 thread you can see that real voltage is propably close to 1.51V compared to what CPU-Z says.


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> 67/73/75/66 at 25 minutes right now.
> 
> Usually the 2 middle cores are always even at max temps, was 74 for both middle cores before ;o
> 
> Screenshot @ 30min mark:
> 
> 
> If you check the E4/E6 thread you can see that real voltage is propably close to 1.51V compared to what CPU-Z says.


If i did a 30 minute run id be cooler too boss. A twelve hour run tends to produce some more heat. You need to compare apples to apples here. There is also no way of knowing your clock is even stable at 30 minutes.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> If i did a 30 minute run id be cooler too boss. A twelve hour run tends to produce some more heat. You need to compare apples to apples here. There is also no way of knowing your clock is even stable at 30 minutes.


Not a single BSOD for past umm 5-6 weeks that I have had it now?

If you had bothered to read, it is pretty much impossible to run Prime for over 3-4 hours on the Z77 Extreme 4 board because of the awful MOSFETs.
And Prime is no indication of real world stability either just FYI.

Max I have ran is for 2 hours and the temps were still the same as they were at 30min mark so you are wrong.

If I only could run as low voltage as you do, would propably never break 65C


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Not a single BSOD for past umm 5-6 weeks that I have had it now?
> 
> If you had bothered to read, it is pretty much impossible to run Prime for over 3-4 hours on the Z77 Extreme 4 board because of the awful MOSFETs.
> And Prime is no indication of real world stability either just FYI.
> 
> Max I have ran is for 2 hours and the temps were still the same as they were at 30min mark so you are wrong.


Lets just remember who commented on who here. Its funny too, i run my z77 extreme and my z77 pro in prime with no issues.

P.S. not having bsod for 5 weeks means dick.

Thanks for coming in today.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Lets just remember who commented on who here. Its funny too, i run my z77 extreme and my z77 pro in prime with no issues.
> 
> *P.S. not having bsod for 5 weeks means dick.*
> 
> Thanks for coming in today.


It means it's stable, who said 12 hours of Prime means stable lol? Must be stoopid.

Z77 Extreme 4 is the only motherboard from AsRock with the awful MOSFETs if you don't count some sub-100€ boards where the MOSFETs actually belong.

Do you even realize I got a lot higher voltage than you do? Propably something to do with the MOSFET instability?
You could try it yourself, if your cooling could handle 1.51V


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> @phazer11 I'll assume for the moment this is the set of questions you are referring to. Your stop 124 may need other than just a vcore adjustment which is normally associated with solving a 101 stop. Give this a read and see if it helps.


I did though I didn't really need the help with that part I've been OCing these since they came out. Just never done an OC for 24/7 using offset with Speedstep enabled. I think the offset mine needs is -.03 with the VID being what it is but was unsure. I bumped the IMC(VCCIO/VCCSA) up one step and decreased the PLL to 1.49 from 1.52v or whatever the exact measure is it's three increments down. That seems to have fixed the random BSOD's I'm not getting them anymore. It's just what offset to use +/- I was using + .7 v and that's what it was at when it BSOD'd. When I got my original (GOLDEN x53 practically on air) chip (sad day when the cooler shorted the motherboard several times and fried it and the next almost as good chip before I realized it was the cooler which said it was compatible XD) I didn't know there was any real way to tell besides trial and error. Didn't figure the VID could give me a guesstimate.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Not a single BSOD for past umm 5-6 weeks that I have had it now?
> 
> If you had bothered to read, it is pretty much impossible to run Prime for over 3-4 hours on the Z77 Extreme 4 board because of the awful MOSFETs.
> And Prime is no indication of real world stability either just FYI.
> 
> Max I have ran is for 2 hours and the temps were still the same as they were at 30min mark so you are wrong.
> 
> If I only could run as low voltage as you do, would propably never break 65C


i know for a fact my 2500k hits its max temps between 2 and 3 hours in prime95 with 90% available memory.
as i told you before, its also kind of stupid for you to be posting 'help' in a STABLE submission thread when you cant even submit for the same stable thread. you WILL get ragged on for your lack of a prime run. i still dont understand why you can not understand any of this.
about your overheating vrms, werent you told before that the vrise youre using to be 'stable' is causing your vrms to overheat ?


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i know for a fact my 2500k hits its max temps between 2 and 3 hours in prime95 with 90% available memory.
> as i told you before, its also kind of stupid for you to be posting 'help' in a STABLE submission thread when you cant even submit for the same stable thread. you WILL get ragged on for your lack of a prime run. i still dont understand why you can not understand any of this.
> about your overheating vrms, werent you told before that the vrise youre using to be 'stable' is causing your vrms to overheat ?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> P.S. not having bsod for 5 weeks means dick.
> 
> Thanks for coming in today.


Depends what you are doing. If you are doing a lot of heavily CPU dependent tasks for 5 weeks without a BSOD then it means that it is probably stable. If you are playing counter strike as your most CPU dependent program, then it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Depends what you are doing. If you are doing a lot of heavily CPU dependent tasks for 5 weeks without a BSOD then it means that it is probably stable. If you are playing counter strike as your most CPU dependent program, then it doesn't mean anything.


I agree, however in this thread, having a 12 hour requirement, It means dick. You cannot compare a 12 hour run with a 30 minute run for temperature is the point here.


----------



## pc-illiterate

also, an unstable system WILL corrupt windows files. bsod's also corrupt windows files. in fact, i didnt bother reinstalling or backing up my original windows install after all my stability checking. i thought my sata ports went poof on me. turns out it was windows. that was awesome. thought i was rma'ing my board.
point is, if you dont mind reinstalling windows and can handle the loss of all your data, dont stress test. its on you. but DO NOT come into a stable submission thread and try to give advice when you cant be bothered to attempt to prove/confirm YOU are stable.


----------



## Sashimi

Software temperature sensors only tell half the story. Ambient temperature tells the other half. One cannot compare the thermal control efficiency between two setups from screenshots alone, until ambient temperature is also supplied.

In a watercooling loop, for temperatures to hit max, the loop must be in equilibrium. Meaning that at a certain point in time the water temperature will rise to a point where the amount of heat removed from the loop equates to the amount of heat dumped into the loop. This process takes roughly 2 hrs. Air cooling on the other hand, will only take about half an hour to peak.

This is a stable OC club after all, as long as the overclocks are stable, 60c or 70c is unimportant as long as they aren't reaching Tmax. The creator of this club decided 12 hrs Prime95 is what it means to be stable, those who wish to participate in this club should abide by this rule.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i know for a fact my 2500k hits its max temps between 2 and 3 hours in prime95 with 90% available memory.
> as i told you before, its also kind of stupid for you to be posting 'help' in a STABLE submission thread when you cant even submit for the same stable thread. you WILL get ragged on for your lack of a prime run. i still dont understand why you can not understand any of this.
> about your overheating vrms, werent you told before that the vrise youre using to be 'stable' is causing your vrms to overheat ?


What is vrise?
I will gladly do a 12 hour run if you give me a real board to do it on even though the club is dead pretty much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Software temperature sensors only tell half the story. Ambient temperature tells the other half. One cannot compare the thermal control efficiency between two setups from screenshots alone, until ambient temperature is also supplied.
> 
> In a watercooling loop, for temperatures to hit max, the loop must be in equilibrium. Meaning that at a certain point in time the water temperature will rise to a point where the amount of heat removed from the loop equates to the amount of heat dumped into the loop. This process takes roughly 2 hrs. Air cooling on the other hand, will only take about half an hour to peak.
> 
> This is a stable OC club after all, as long as the overclocks are stable, 60c or 70c is unimportant as long as they aren't reaching Tmax. The creator of this club decided 12 hrs Prime95 is what it means to be stable, those who wish to participate in this club should abide by this rule.


I did do a 2 hour run and saw zero temp difference between the 30 min mark and 2 hour mark so I think it is pretty pointless to do a 2 hour run to test max temps when they don't rise from the 30min mark at all.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> What is vrise?
> I will gladly do a 12 hour run if you give me a real board to do it on even though the club is dead pretty much.
> I did do a 2 hour run and saw zero temp difference between the 30 min mark and 2 hour mark so I think it is pretty pointless to do a 2 hour run to test max temps when they don't rise from the 30min mark at all.


Once you pass 8k fft you have your max temp IMO. It may get pushed another degree when the 12k comes around just because the heatsink will be warm and possibly ambient a in the case are warmer but I think 15 minutes or even 5 minutes for that matter at 8k will reveal your highest temps.

Edit. He is talking water I am talking air. I retract my comment even though it is true for air.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Once you pass 8k fft you have your max temp IMO. It may get pushed another degree when the 12k comes around just because the heatsink will be warm and possibly ambient a in the case are warmer but I think 15 minutes or even 5 minutes for that matter at 8k will reveal your highest temps.


Yup that is what I noticed aswell, the temps are good 4-5C lower than the max temps before Prime hits the 8k tests, then it shoots up another 4-5C and stays there for the next 2 hours atleast.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Once you pass 8k fft you have your max temp IMO. It may get pushed another degree when the 12k comes around just because the heatsink will be warm and possibly ambient a in the case are warmer but I think 15 minutes or even 5 minutes for that matter at 8k will reveal your highest temps.
> 
> Edit. He is talking water I am talking air. I retract my comment even though it is true for air.


Oh ok. So I can just run 8K directly for 5 minutes and that's my approximate max P95 temps? Running 12K initially won't give us the max temps?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. So I can just run 8K directly for 5 minutes and that's my approximate max P95 temps? Running 12K initially won't give us the max temps?


The smaller the set the higher the heat


----------



## Stige

Extreme 4 bad MOSFETs and then this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-extreme-4-vcore-reading


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I will gladly do a 12 hour run if you give me a real board to do it on even though the club is dead pretty much.


No one is going to give you anything especially with attitude like this. We all find our own hardware ourselves so take your complaints elsewhere. If you think this club is dead then bugger off and stop posting here.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> The smaller the set the higher the heat


Ah. So usually the first FFT makes the CPU hottest?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> No one is going to give you anything especially with attitude like this. We all find our own hardware ourselves so take your complaints elsewhere. If you think this club is dead then bugger off and stop posting here.


I couldn't agree more. That Stige just doesn't listen to anyone and always attacks everyone that's against his beliefs.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> No one is going to give you anything especially with attitude like this. We all find our own hardware ourselves so take your complaints elsewhere. If you think this club is dead then bugger off and stop posting here.


You actually think I was being serious?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> The smaller the set the higher the heat


I think I figured out why my temps go up with the 8K test again as friend doesn't have that issue, even though he is on Air but still.
The board VCore slowly creeps up for the first 30 minutes of Prime or so. When Prime hits 8K tests the VCore shoots up another 0.01 for some reason


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> The smaller the set the higher the heat
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. So usually the first FFT makes the CPU hottest?
Click to expand...

No I think the large FFT w/95% loaded memory will give the most heat I use 1344 or 1792 for quick testing. The small FFTs i.e. 8k will increase vcore because it fully loads both cache on die but very little on the IMC/memory which is more fully stressed w/large FFT lengths consequently both IMC & cache are stressed placing higher demand on the proc which in turn = more heat.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> No I think the large FFT w/95% loaded memory will give the most heat I use 1344 or 1792 for quick testing. The small FFTs i.e. 8k will increase vcore because it fully loads both cache on die but very little on the IMC/memory which is more fully stressed w/large FFT lengths consequently both IMC & cache are stressed placing higher demand on the proc which in turn = more heat.


I am at work can you post a few minutes of each by chance? Also I duck in on my primes and watch them run for a few minutes every half hour or hour when they run.. Normally my temps are 15 to 20 degrees lower on the large ffts. Maybe I missed these ones but I am pretty OCD about watching my primes for way too long.. I could probably sit and watch the whole 24 hours if my wife wasn't home.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> No I think the large FFT w/95% loaded memory will give the most heat I use 1344 or 1792 for quick testing. The small FFTs i.e. 8k will increase vcore because it fully loads both cache on die but very little on the IMC/memory which is more fully stressed w/large FFT lengths consequently both IMC & cache are stressed placing higher demand on the proc which in turn = more heat.
> 
> 
> 
> I am at work can you post a few minutes of each by chance? Also I duck in on my primes and watch them run for a few minutes every half hour or hour when they run.. Normally my temps are 15 to 20 degrees lower on the large ffts. Maybe I missed these ones but I am pretty OCD about watching my primes for way too long.. I could probably sit and watch the whole 24 hours if my wife wasn't home.
Click to expand...

Honestly I never watch it that close I was just assuming based on the demand of proc overall thats why I said, I think, so you may be right doesnt prime say small fft are more cpu intensive and large test more memory. I assumed adding more demand on proc IMC plus some cache would be more stressfull but maybe you are right. Besides when I test thermals I go with IBTnot prime. I have better things to do than stare at the screen while running prime lol

Im at work too from Nexus 7


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> No I think the large FFT w/95% loaded memory will give the most heat I use 1344 or 1792 for quick testing. The small FFTs i.e. 8k will increase vcore because it fully loads both cache on die but very little on the IMC/memory which is more fully stressed w/large FFT lengths consequently both IMC & cache are stressed placing higher demand on the proc which in turn = more heat.


Hmmm, so what is your comment on the discussion above that the 8K FFT produces the most heat?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am at work can you post a few minutes of each by chance? Also I duck in on my primes and watch them run for a few minutes every half hour or hour when they run.. Normally my temps are 15 to 20 degrees lower on the large ffts. Maybe I missed these ones but I am pretty OCD about watching my primes for way too long.. *I could probably sit and watch the whole 24 hours if my wife wasn't home.*


keep that up, and she wont be home soon enough ...LOL .. jk jk
i did notice if i run prime normally, 15 min cycles etc, after about 40 min i think those little 8k fft's show up,
then i see my temps go up too, but if i run 24H prime, theres some time where the temps go up again a bit,
not sure what fft's that are tho, or if it just focushes on other parts of the cpu..


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> keep that up, and she wont be home soon enough ...LOL .. jk jk
> i did notice if i run prime normally, 15 min cycles etc, after about 40 min i think those little 8k fft's show up,
> then i see my temps go up too, but if i run 24H prime, theres some time where the temps go up again a bit,
> not sure what fft's that are tho, or if it just focushes on other parts of the cpu..


8K FFTs start at 30min mark for me atleast.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> keep that up, and she wont be home soon enough ...LOL .. jk jk
> i did notice if i run prime normally, 15 min cycles etc, after about 40 min i think those little 8k fft's show up,
> then i see my temps go up too, but if i run 24H prime, theres some time where the temps go up again a bit,
> not sure what fft's that are tho, or if it just focushes on other parts of the cpu..


Well the 12k fft comes around later and since the temps from stress are almost identical but the cpu cooler is heated up and the ambients are higher inside the case at this point it is able to push the max temp another degree or two unless you are overkill on the cooling and in that case it may not even budge. I have seen this happen as well von dutch but since everything is logged and time stamped in the prime95 log file I was able to go back and look up what set I was on when it happened. I will take a look into this large fft thing later. I have seen where prime95 says "maximum heat large fft" but I will have to check. Maybe I will learn something tonight and have to rep owcraftsman but not till I test it out


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> 8K FFTs start at 30min mark for me atleast.


your computer is faster them mine then ...








maybe i should have said 30-40 min, srry, was a _about that time_ not exact on the minute


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> your computer is faster them mine then ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i should have said 30-40 min, srry, was a _about that time_ not exact on the minute


Pretty sure it is 15 minutes per FFT size at default settings, nothing to do with your computer speed


----------



## xD4rkFire

I'm having trouble getting my i5 2500k @4.6ghz stable. I'm doing a custom P95 test 1344 FFT size, 7000MB out of my 8GB of RAM, 1 minute per FFT size. Almost immediately after starting the test (< 1 minute), I blue screen with the x124 error. I read that this has to do with the CPU PLL voltage so I tried messing around with that. I tried using 1.75; 1.65; 1.7; 1.85; 1.9; and 1.5 for the CPU PLL voltage, but crashed very quickly every single time. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?

My system seemed stable at a 45 multiplier (1.285vcore ; 1.75 CPU PLL voltage). Passed 15 minutes of 1344 FFT and 15 minutes of 1792 FFT directly after that.

CPU core voltage = 1.285v
Spread spectrum disabled
C1E enabled
EIST enabled
CPU PLL overvoltage disabled

*Edit:* Okay, so I upped my core voltage from 1.285 to 1.3 (kept the 1.5 PLL voltage) and it seemed to have helped. Instead of crashing immediately after I start the test, I can do the 1344 P95 test for ~3 minutes until I get BSOD x124. Will now try and up the PLL voltage to 1.65 and see what happens.

*Edit 2:* No luck either with 1.3vcore/ 1.65 CPU PLL.







Lasted ~3 minutes before my computer crashed. It seems that these crashes are a mix between x124 BSODs and my screen freezing and artifacting. Here's what it looks like


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD4rkFire*
> 
> I'm having trouble getting my i5 2500k @4.6ghz stable. I'm doing a custom P95 test 1344 FFT size, 7000MB out of my 8GB of RAM, 1 minute per FFT size. Almost immediately after starting the test (< 1 minute), I blue screen with the x124 error. I read that this has to do with the CPU PLL voltage so I tried messing around with that. I tried using 1.75; 1.65; 1.7; 1.85; 1.9; and 1.5 for the CPU PLL voltage, but crashed very quickly every single time. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> My system seemed stable at a 45 multiplier (1.285vcore ; 1.75 CPU PLL voltage). Passed 15 minutes of 1344 FFT and 15 minutes of 1792 FFT directly after that.
> 
> CPU core voltage = 1.285v
> Spread spectrum disabled
> C1E enabled
> EIST enabled
> CPU PLL overvoltage disabled
> 
> *Edit:* Okay, so I upped my core voltage from 1.285 to 1.3 (kept the 1.5 PLL voltage) and it seemed to have helped. Instead of crashing immediately after I start the test, I can do the 1344 P95 test for ~3 minutes until I get BSOD x124. Will now try and up the PLL voltage to 1.65 and see what happens.
> 
> *Edit 2:* No luck either with 1.3vcore/ 1.65 CPU PLL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lasted ~3 minutes before my computer crashed. It seems that these crashes are a mix between x124 BSODs and my screen freezing and artifacting. Here's what it looks like


Might want to try getting it stable for a longer duration at 4.5GHz before moving your multiplier higher -- say, several hours to overnight.

Also -- check VCCIO (I think you're safe up to go up to about 1.15V here), and try lowering load line calibration... I did my 24-hour run with it off completely. You can go up to 1.85V with CPU PLL; if I remember correctly, I ran with it at about 1.81 or 1.83 or so. Everyone's probably going to be different here, though.

If you set your RAM timing with an XMP profile, try manual timings instead.


----------



## owcraftsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> No I think the large FFT w/95% loaded memory will give the most heat I use 1344 or 1792 for quick testing. The small FFTs i.e. 8k will increase vcore because it fully loads both cache on die but very little on the IMC/memory which is more fully stressed w/large FFT lengths consequently both IMC & cache are stressed placing higher demand on the proc which in turn = more heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, so what is your comment on the discussion above that the 8K FFT produces the most heat?
Click to expand...

This was my comment I think, My theory something other than 8k produces more heat and I followed up say I'd have to take the time to observe a complete run and I have better things to do like using IBT for testing thermals but not starring at the screen during Prime.

@ xD4rkFire give this a read http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first/0_50


----------



## Matthias87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Go to this post it's a fairly good guide.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2240#post_14466483
> 
> Also my post about my own set of questions is on the last page if someone would be so kind to look.


Thanks for the tip, I have been working according this guide however, I seem only to get in BSOD city. Quite annoying, however, I do not give up that easily. Going to try again on my day off tomorrow,


----------



## xD4rkFire

Changed my CPU IO Voltage to 1.15 and PLL to 1.6 along with enabling Spread Spectrum. Started up a 1344 P95 and x124 BSOD'd after about a minute.

Went back into the bios, changed PLL to 1.55 (motherboard only allows changing PLL in 0.05 increments for some reason) and started up a 1344 P95 (albeit with 6500 MB instead of my usual 7000MB) and passed 15 minutes. I started a 1792 P95 and upped the memory back to 7000MB and crashed (screen artifact) after about 4 minutes. Going to try the 1792 P95 again but with 6500 MB this time. Could my crashing be because I'm running out of RAM?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD4rkFire*
> 
> Went back into the bios, changed PLL to 1.55 (motherboard only allows changing PLL in 0.05 increments for some reason)


Did you try directly typing the numbers?


----------



## xD4rkFire

Yep, when I tried to type in values like 1.51 and 1.52, it would just go back to 1.5.

I'm using an MSI Z77A GD65 with the latest bios (10.8)

Okay, looks like upping the core voltage helped me gain stability. Went from 1.3v to 1.315v and passed 15 minutes each of 1344 and 1792 P95.

*Edit:* Okay, looks like I'm finally stable. 47 multiplier ; 1.35vcore ; 1.55 PLL ; IO 1.15
CPU-Z reported only 1.328v while testing under P95 though. Also, I had spread spectrum off so my base clock was between 99 and 100 (99.78 or something like that) and I only had 4689mhz. Is this something I should look into fixing or am I okay? Also, it seems that my system isn't going to idle clocks when I'm at my desktop or things like that.

Ran a 1344 P95 test for 15 minutes and then a 1792 P95 test for 1 hour and everything seems okay. Now I just have to figure out how to use an offset voltage.


----------



## Matthias87

Alright, small question. I'm up to 4.6gzh atm and so far stable (1344&1792). What I noticed is that CPU-Z gives me a 1.384v on full load and the VID is 1.3811. So IF I were to be getting a BSOD 124, would that indicate having to change the PLL/VTT voltage? This assumption is purely based on face validity, i'm not lacking Vcore voltage, since CPU-Z says 1.384v and VID (currently using right(?)) 1.3811v.

I am allowed to interpret it like this or am I terribly wrong?

Thanks


----------



## pc-illiterate

the vid (svid) you see in realtemp is the vcore the cpu theoretically needs to boot into windows. sometimes you need more and sometimes you need less to boot into windows. its the same with the amount you need to be stable under 100% load, maybe more or maybe less. its all trial and error.
the only times svid is actually useful is when figuring offset and for some people who use it to bin chips.

*EDIT* spelled vid as vis. im tired. shhhhh


----------



## Matthias87

Thanks, step by step I'll get the hang of it


----------



## hellphyre

*BSOD Codes for Sandy Bridge*

0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
0x101 = add more vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
0x1E = add more vcore
0x3B = add more vcore
0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
"0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage


----------



## Matthias87

I seem to have a stable OC now on 4.7ghz. I might go higher later. The temps max temps are 67/71/74/70 with a NH-D14. I have the feeling that they are not operating on a high rpm, but I cannot adjust them somehow. One of the fans actually gives a 0rpm.. And the other ones stick on 1000-1200 rpm. Is it me, or is that quite low?


----------



## Matthias87

My 4.7gzh overclock is now stable with proper offset. However, it hangs around 1.480 around full load. While on 4.6ghz this is only 1.400. Should I consider going for 4.6gzh instead for durability or doesn't it really matter? I read something about the durability not going down linear, but exponentially while upping the vcore.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthias87*
> 
> My 4.7gzh overclock is now stable with proper offset. However, it hangs around 1.480 around full load. While on 4.6ghz this is only 1.400. Should I consider going for 4.6gzh instead for durability or doesn't it really matter? I read something about the durability not going down linear, but exponentially while upping the vcore.


Entirely up to you, its your rig, but my rig has gone from [email protected] when I built it to 1.45-1.48v after a year and a half of almost 24/7 full load and staying under 70c. Worse case scenario is I'd have to bump voltage again or lower the OC, which I have no problem with.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Dp


----------



## pc-illiterate

go with the 4.6ghz. you will never notice the absence of that 100mhz. you wouldnt know the difference if you were at 4.5ghz either. take it easy on your chip, cooling, psu and mobo. just run 4.5ghz because it takes less voltage, runs cooler, and is still fast as hell.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthias87*
> 
> My 4.7gzh overclock is now stable with proper offset. However, it hangs around 1.480 around full load. While on 4.6ghz this is only 1.400. Should I consider going for 4.6gzh instead for durability or doesn't it really matter? I read something about the durability not going down linear, but exponentially while upping the vcore.


I'd be a bit nervous running 1.4V constantly, let along 1.48V. Go with the 4.6GHz.
Quote:


> my rig has gone from [email protected] when I built it to 1.45-1.48v after a year and a half of almost 24/7 full load


Part of that may be attributed to the chip breaking in. How quickly did it begin to degrade?


----------



## PR-Imagery

8 or 9 months or so I think.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 8 or 9 months or so I think.


That's strange. I recall one person doing 24/7 load at 1.408v on air for seven months and having to bump up to 1.45V for the same speed.
I'm shocked that your chip degraded that much at only 1.35V. Maybe your motherboard had a voltage monitoring issue, similar to the Asrock extreme 6?


----------



## pc-illiterate

from what i remember reading last year, asus was another that reported lower vcore than actual. msi was the only board anyone reported as giving correct vcore in windows programs


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> from what i remember reading last year, asus was another that reported lower vcore than actual. msi was the only board anyone reported as giving correct vcore in windows programs


What about Gigabyte; In Sin's reviews, their boards appear to actually be giving the correct voltages.


----------



## PR-Imagery

No idea. My in Windows voltage is usually around .05-.08 higher than what's set in the bios with manual voltage.
I'm using offset now, thats set to .198 I think, .205 at the most (one or two steps before it gives the red warning), windows gives me the 1.45-1.48 under load and idles 1.424 at the lowest.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> No idea. My in Windows voltage is usually around .05-.08 higher than what's set in the bios with manual voltage.
> I'm using offset now, thats set to .198 I think, .205 at the most (one or two steps before it gives the red warning), windows gives me the 1.45-1.48 under load and idles 1.424 at the lowest.


But the displayed voltage can be much lower than the voltage that you would get from a multimeter.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I know.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> That's strange. I recall one person doing 24/7 load at 1.408v on air for seven months and having to bump up to 1.45V for the same speed.
> I'm shocked that your chip degraded that much at only 1.35V. Maybe your motherboard had a voltage monitoring issue, similar to the Asrock extreme 6?


I ran constant voltage at 1.49V for over a year without having to pump up the voltage for once yet.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I ran constant voltage at 1.49V for over a year without having to pump up the voltage for once yet.


Were you running it under 24/7 load? Also, on an extreme 4, I would bet that 1.49 volts is really something like 1.55V.


----------



## kevindd992002

So for ASUS boards usually the multimeter voltage is lower than what is reported in CPUZ which is on the safe side?


----------



## pc-illiterate

no the multimeter reads higher because most asus boards reports a lower voltage.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no the multimeter reads higher because most asus boards reports a lower voltage.


Ah. How high would that be? Apparently, ASRock extreme boards are very poor in software voltage readings.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Were you running it under 24/7 load? Also, on an extreme 4, I would bet that 1.49 volts is really something like 1.55V.


I thought I replied but not sure where my post disappeared...

I ran it on my previous board, P67 Extreme 6.

You can see it in my thread how far off the vcore is on the Extreme 4...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-extreme-4-vcore-reading


----------



## Matthias87

Keeping it on 4.5ghz then, thanks for input.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> *I thought I replied but not sure where my post disappeared...*
> 
> I ran it on my previous board, P67 Extreme 6.
> 
> You can see it in my thread how far off the vcore is on the Extreme 4...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-extreme-4-vcore-reading


You did...


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I thought I replied but not sure where my post disappeared...


Obviously the mods didnt appreciate your post.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> go with the 4.6ghz. you will never notice the absence of that 100mhz. you wouldnt know the difference if you were at 4.5ghz either. take it easy on your chip, cooling, psu and mobo. just run 4.5ghz because it takes less voltage, runs cooler, and is still fast as hell.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> What about Gigabyte; In Sin's reviews, their boards appear to actually be giving the correct voltages.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthias87*
> 
> My 4.7gzh overclock is now stable with proper offset. However, it hangs around 1.480 around full load. While on 4.6ghz this is only 1.400. Should I consider going for 4.6gzh instead for durability or doesn't it really matter? I read something about the durability not going down linear, but exponentially while upping the vcore.


If you believe Asus #'s they go 5 ghz at nearly stock voltages.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> If you believe Asus #'s they go 5 ghz at nearly stock voltages.


Quite the exaggeration you have there.


----------



## Shogon

First time using offset with Sandy, I'm so used to fixed voltage


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quite the exaggeration you have there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quite the exaggeration you have there.


I've seen 5 ghz in the low 1.30s. That's ain't too far from stock.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> I've seen 5 ghz in the low 1.30s. That's ain't too far from stock.


Maybe in the wildest dreams lol

Sure you can boot into Windows maybe, but stable? No way in hell.


----------



## Stige

Coollaboratory Liquid Pro is pretty good stuff, dropped temps around 6C at 30min mark in Prime:


Real VCore is measured at 1.509V.

Might actually try to do a 12 hour run now that I got a much better motherboard that is water cooled.


----------



## owcraftsman

@Stige nice temps for that vcore and excellent clock 104.07x49 right? manual vcore 1.509? CPU spread spectrum enabled?

Is that liquid pro or ultra?

I bought some Phobya HEGrease and got similar results over AS5 but not that good.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Coollaboratory Liquid Pro is pretty good stuff, dropped temps around 6C at 30min mark in Prime:
> 
> 
> Real VCore is measured at 1.509V.
> 
> Might actually try to do a 12 hour run now that I got a much better motherboard that is water cooled.


Out of curiosity what do you get on cinebench 11.5 with that at 5.1 stige?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Real VCore is measured at 1.509V.


...and that's why I don't buy anything from Asrock.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Out of curiosity what do you get on cinebench 11.5 with that at 5.1 stige?


The CPU just went bust so I got no clue lol, I think it broke cause of the huge overvoltage with the Extreme 4...

Testing friends 2500K right now...

5.3GHz, same voltage, running Prime for 45 minutes so far :l

Will buy a 3570K and trade it for this one lol


----------



## chronicfx

Really? What are you typing on? Abandon ship? Clear CMOS>?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Really? What are you typing on? Abandon ship? Clear CMOS>?


Borrowed a 2500K from a friend to check that it was the CPU that died.

Tried everything and the old chip won't wake up









1.52V + 5.4GHz running Prime atm...


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Borrowed a 2500K from a friend to check that it was the CPU that died.
> 
> Tried everything and the old chip won't wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.52V + 5.4GHz running Prime atm...


So you decided to kill his too


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> So you decided to kill his too


The Extreme 4 pushed the vcore upto 1.6V, propably why my CPU fried









1.52V is still safe IMO, even Intel says so


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> The Extreme 4 pushed the vcore upto 1.6V, propably why my CPU fried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.52V is still safe IMO, even Intel says so


I was kidding. How long did it last at 1.6? thats at least some data on the sandy bridge chip


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I was kidding. How long did it last at 1.6? thats at least some data on the sandy bridge chip


I had the Extreme 4 for 2 months about before I actually measured the VCore from it and saw how far off it was.

And before that I ran the CPU at 1.5V Fixed Voltage for over a year but there were no signs of degradation from that, I think the 1.6V just did it and finished it off









Well, I think I'll be able to push 12 hours of Prime on this 2500K at 5.2GHz atleast. If I do trade the 3570K I ordered for this CPU, which I propably might as the 3570K is pretty crap without delidding and if you delid = no warranty


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I had the Extreme 4 for 2 months about before I actually measured the VCore from it and saw how far off it was.
> 
> And before that I ran the CPU at 1.5V Fixed Voltage for over a year but there were no signs of degradation from that, I think the 1.6V just did it and finished it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think I'll be able to push 12 hours of Prime on this 2500K at 5.2GHz atleast. If I do trade the 3570K I ordered for this CPU, which I propably might as the 3570K is pretty crap without delidding and if you delid = no warranty


If your 2500k will do that clock you are probably better off keeping that one. Did they do titan at 2.0 x8 yet to test for saturation of pcie.. I would see that as your only reason to go with the 3570k over it. The chances of your 3570k doing 5.2 are slim, the chances of it doing 5.0 are decent, even begining to seem common after de-lidding, but 5.1 and 5.2 are definitely rare and will need 1.5-1.6v even on a decent chip. Again my only worry was that if I kept the chip a few years would the 800 or 900 series GPU's (or AMD counterparts) begin to saturate 2.0 x8 lanes when used in SLI with sandy bridge..


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> If your 2500k will do that clock you are probably better off keeping that one. Did they do titan at 2.0 x8 yet to test for saturation of pcie.. I would see that as your only reason to go with the 3570k over it. The chances of your 3570k doing 5.2 are slim, the chances of it doing 5.0 are decent, even begining to seem common after de-lidding, but 5.1 and 5.2 are definitely rare and will need 1.5-1.6v even on a decent chip. Again my only worry was that if I kept the chip a few years would the 800 or 900 series GPU's (or AMD counterparts) begin to saturate 2.0 x8 lanes when used in SLI with sandy bridge..


Well, I don't think the PCI-E 2.0 will be any noticable difference anytime soon as I don't plan on upgrading everytime a new GPU comes out, I had HD4870 before I bought the HD7950









The 2500K is basicly few months old so it still has 3 years of warranty left almost and if it goes this fast so easily then I'll gladly trade the 3570K for it.
Well I did actually offer my friend 50€ to trade this 2500K for my 2500K a few months back when he bought this CPU as it was obvious it was a golden chip even with his crappy motherboard but he refused









But now he said if I give him the brand new 3570K in the box then he can trade it for this one, he actually thinks the 2500K is better off in my hands as I got the equipment to push it to the limits which he doesn't









Shame the OP doesn't update this club anymore apparently, would have loved to submit a 5.2GHz or higher Prime run for it


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Well, I don't think the PCI-E 2.0 will be any noticable difference anytime soon as I don't plan on upgrading everytime a new GPU comes out, I had HD4870 before I bought the HD7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2500K is basicly few months old so it still has 3 years of warranty left almost and if it goes this fast so easily then I'll gladly trade the 3570K for it.
> Well I did actually offer my friend 50€ to trade this 2500K for my 2500K a few months back when he bought this CPU as it was obvious it was a golden chip even with his crappy motherboard but he refused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now he said if I give him the brand new 3570K in the box then he can trade it for this one, he actually thinks the 2500K is better off in my hands as I got the equipment to push it to the limits which he doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame the OP doesn't update this club anymore apparently, would have loved to submit a 5.2GHz or higher Prime run for it


5.2 is sweet. Enjoy it! BTW.. whats your cinebench 11.5.. you can tell me tomorrow after your prime95 run


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> 5.2 is sweet. Enjoy it! BTW.. whats your cinebench 11.5.. you can tell me tomorrow after your prime95 run


I'm not running Prime more than 30 minutes until the CPU is mine actually, just incase









I can download Cine and do that right now, currently running 5.3GHz.

EDIT: 8.19 with 5.3GHz, background stuff and Firefox running though, I can do a "clean" run a bit later.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I'm not running Prime more than 30 minutes until the CPU is mine actually, just incase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can download Cine and do that right now, currently running 5.3GHz.
> 
> EDIT: 8.19 with 5.3GHz, background **** and Firefox running though, I can do a "clean" run a bit later.


Nice. Thats about what I get with everything closed, no cpu-z or realtemp open. 8.17 for 5.0ghz on mine. I dunno if having trend micro installed and active makes difference or not but I do have that in the background..


----------



## Stige

Just realized I'm running default memory settings (9-9-9-24 2T) compared to what I used to run at 9-9-9-21 1T, not sure if it makes any difference though.

EDIT: 8.57 with 5.4GHz and pretty clean run http://valid.canardpc.com/2704113


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I'm not running Prime more than 30 minutes until the CPU is mine actually, just incase


You just mentioned you were running at 45 minutes already.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You just mentioned you were running at 45 minutes already.


I did indeed, and friend was watching too because he was interested lol

Stop nitpicking!


----------



## Hattifnatten

I sometimes get Clock Watchdog Timeout BSOD, could it be because I've lowered CPUPLL to 1,55, or is it just my vcore being too low?


----------



## Modest Mouse

Wondering if this satisfies the requirements for entry to the Sandy Stable Club. First time build and I'm still learning every day when it comes to overclocking. Ran Prim95 for like 18 hrs without incident. Only thing I didn't include in the SS was that I'm air cooled on a Hyper 212+ Evo. Any tips, tricks, or advice is definitely welcomed

4.7GHz Stable Overclock.jpg 872k .jpg file


CPU-Z Validation.jpg 380k .jpg file


----------



## kevindd992002

This club is dead actually, no more updates from the OP which is disappointing.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> This club is dead actually, no more updates from the OP which is disappointing.


And doesn't reply to PMs either even though he still visits these forums...

Can't take the thread over from him either then...


----------



## Modest Mouse

Well that certainly sucks. No point in picking up the sig then if it's a dead club. Anyone know another one similar to this one that's still active I could get advice on my set up from?


----------



## d3v0

Bad News sandy stable friends; My rig is no longer stable. I have been getting the elusive 124 BSOD at 4.8ghz and played with C states as well as PLL voltage (moved up from 1.7v every single tick to 1.85v with no stability).

Here is my old submission RIP Sandy Stable 

I am going to start all over again, with lower voltage and 4.5ghz. Heres hoping I can make a comeback! (just figures right before titan arrives.)


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Bad News sandy stable friends; My rig is no longer stable. I have been getting the elusive 124 BSOD at 4.8ghz and played with C states as well as PLL voltage (moved up from 1.7v every single tick to 1.85v with no stability).
> 
> Here is my old submission RIP Sandy Stable
> 
> I am going to start all over again, with lower voltage and 4.5ghz. Heres hoping I can make a comeback! (just figures right before titan arrives.)


Sometimes lowering voltage can resolve BSOD 124 so it's not always the more the better. Might want to try lowering those PLL or VTT too.


----------



## munaim1

I'm so sorry guys I will be updating this club very very soon and make arrangements to keep this up and running. I have just been very very busy lately. This club is not and will NEVER die


----------



## Sashimi

welcome back Munami1


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Sometimes lowering voltage can resolve BSOD 124 so it's not always the more the better. Might want to try lowering those PLL or VTT too.


I have been playing with VCCIO and PLL. Keeping VCCIO at 1.05v and PLL is currently one notch down from 1.7v.

I also adjusted Vcore as you mentioned.
1.4v ( P95 for <1m before crash)
1.405v (P95 for <1m before crash)
1.41v ( P95 for 1m before crash)
1.415v (P95 for 2m before x124)
1.42v ( P95 for 2-3m before x124)
1.425v ( P95 for 8-9m before x124)
1.43v ( P95 for 20m before x124)
1.435v ( P95 for 45m before x124)
1.44v ( P95 for 1hr+ before x124)
1.445v (currently testing)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> I have been playing with VCCIO and PLL. Keeping VCCIO at 1.05v and PLL is currently one notch down from 1.7v.
> 
> I also adjusted Vcore as you mentioned.
> 1.4v ( P95 for <1m before crash)
> 1.405v (P95 for <1m before crash)
> 1.41v ( P95 for 1m before crash)
> 1.415v (P95 for 2m before x124)
> 1.42v ( P95 for 2-3m before x124)
> 1.425v ( P95 for 8-9m before x124)
> 1.43v ( P95 for 20m before x124)
> 1.435v ( P95 for 45m before x124)
> 1.44v ( P95 for 1hr+ before x124)
> 1.445v (currently testing)


What kind of crash are you having? Error code?


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What kind of crash are you having? Error code?


At the much lower voltages, it would restart with no BSOD. All of the other ones above around 1.42v and higher crashed BSOD x124


----------



## pc-illiterate

do you want to try a vccio of 1.1v ? its what i run mine at. i also ran my corsair 8gb at 1.525v. my pll is also at 1.71v


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> At the much lower voltages, it would restart with no BSOD. All of the other ones above around 1.42v and higher crashed BSOD x124


When it is restarting, that is happening during the stability test? I hate it that BSOD 124's are really rare when stability testing my system. All BSOD I have are mostly 101's which made me think that PLL voltage doesn't have any effect to the stability of my system. I keep it at 1.475V which is the minimum PLL voltage that my system can boot to.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> When it is restarting, that is happening during the stability test? I hate it that BSOD 124's are really rare when stability testing my system. All BSOD I have are mostly 101's which made me think that PLL voltage doesn't have any effect to the stability of my system. I keep it at 1.475V which is the minimum PLL voltage that my system can boot to.


Maybe you got lucky that your chip isn't picky in its diet. I didn't achieve absolute stability months after I've submitted to this club. 24 hrs blend didn't pick up BSOD 124s for me, everyday use did. Anyway the last step I've done to got rid of my BSOD 124 problem was lowering the PLL from 1.65 to 1.625. Not a single BSOD 124 since.


----------



## d3v0

Currently 1.5rs stable at 1.45vcore. PLL is low, 1.69v, and vccio is still low. C states are enabled. The ONLY bsod i ever get is x124. Good news is my H50 keeps the CPU at about 78C during the P95 blend test even witth all that voltage.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Currently 1.5rs stable at 1.45vcore. PLL is low, 1.69v, and vccio is still low. C states are enabled. The ONLY bsod i ever get is x124. Good news is my H50 keeps the CPU at about 78C during the P95 blend test even witth all that voltage.


For BSOD 124 I would really tweak VCCIO, and PLL first before trying Vcore. You may want to try lowering PLL until you are at 1.6 and see if it resolves the problem at any voltage. As for VCCIO, keep trying until you hit 1.15 and see if it resolves the problem at any voltage.


----------



## d3v0

Not to be funny, but its prime blend 8hrs stable without changing anything else but vcore, 1.46v







- why? - it consistently seems to crash due to lack of vcore.

I may drop back down to 1.44v later this week and see whether playing with PLL and vccio will help. I did that before. I never took the PLL to 1.6v though, so well see!


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Not to be funny, but its prime blend 8hrs stable without changing anything else but vcore, 1.46v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - why? - it consistently seems to crash due to lack of vcore.
> 
> I may drop back down to 1.44v later this week and see whether playing with PLL and vccio will help. I did that before. I never took the PLL to 1.6v though, so well see!


Couple of other things to try, if you continue to struggle: if you've set your memory timing using XMP, try disabling it and dialing in your timing manually. Also try setting LLC to 0%.


----------



## MegaHertz

Hey guys, seems I tried to do a 1344-1344 custom test and my workers never get into Test # mode... is this weird or what?

Curious if anyone has had this issue, when I run blend, in place small FFT's, and in place large FFT's it tests

I was able to hit 1.344V under 1.345vcore with turbo LLC and my cpu never vdroops, runs 1.344 100%

wondering why prime isn't working, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## munaim1

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 440 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


*Note:*
Apologies I have been very very busy lately, however I will try my very best to update the spreadsheet at least once a week on the weekends. If I have missed anyone out or believes that they should be on the spreadsheet, please send me a PM with your post and I will look into it. i thank each and everyone of you for participating in this thread and keeping it alive. Much appreciated









*





















1000 PAGES





















*


----------



## Stige

I also got the ability to update the spreadsheet now so it should be updated a bit more frequently


----------



## Modest Mouse

I didn't come across my name on the sheet. If I missed it I'll go back to my corner and be quiet. I can post the pic of the Prime95 18 hr run if need be. Let me know I want to be a member!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> I didn't come across my name on the sheet. If I missed it I'll go back to my corner and be quiet. I can post the pic of the Prime95 18 hr run if need be. Let me know I want to be a member!


I found your post, however it is the wrong Prime 95 version, you can download the correct version here: http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5679-prime95.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Wondering if this satisfies the requirements for entry to the Sandy Stable Club. First time build and I'm still learning every day when it comes to overclocking. Ran Prim95 for like 18 hrs without incident. Only thing I didn't include in the SS was that I'm air cooled on a Hyper 212+ Evo. Any tips, tricks, or advice is definitely welcomed
> 
> 4.7GHz Stable Overclock.jpg 872k .jpg file
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Validation.jpg 380k .jpg file


----------



## stahlhart

W00t! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## MegaHertz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaHertz*
> 
> Hey guys, seems I tried to do a 1344-1344 custom test and my workers never get into Test # mode... is this weird or what?
> 
> Curious if anyone has had this issue, when I run blend, in place small FFT's, and in place large FFT's it tests
> 
> I was able to hit 1.344V under 1.345vcore with turbo LLC and my cpu never vdroops, runs 1.344 100%
> 
> wondering why prime isn't working, any help would be appreciated!


Help anyone?


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaHertz*
> 
> Help anyone?


Can you post a screen capture of how you're attempting to set Prime95 up? I'll try it here to see what I get. Are you running 27.7 Build 2?


----------



## MegaHertz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Can you post a screen capture of how you're attempting to set Prime95 up? I'll try it here to see what I get. Are you running 27.7 Build 2?


V25.11 build 2

Custom

min size fft 1344 max size fft 1344
14000mb ram
time to run each fft 1min


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaHertz*
> 
> V25.11 build 2
> 
> Custom
> 
> min size fft 1344 max size fft 1344
> 14000mb ram
> time to run each fft 1min


You should be running v27.7 to make certain that you're using the full AVX instruction set for your CPU... you'll need that at least here in order for your submitted stability results to count (I found that out the hard way, back around page 969







).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I found your post, however it is the wrong Prime 95 version, you can download the correct version here: http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5679-prime95.html


Won't you be considering Prime95 27.9 for this as well?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I found your post, however it is the wrong Prime 95 version, you can download the correct version here: http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5679-prime95.html
> 
> 
> 
> Won't you be considering Prime95 27.9 for this as well?
Click to expand...

27.7 suffices so no need.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> 27.7 suffices so no need.


So if you test with 27.9, obviously you won't be considered in this club?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So if you test with 27.9, obviously you won't be considered in this club?


He said no need. I think that means 27.7 or later is fine.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So if you test with 27.9, obviously you won't be considered in this club?
> 
> 
> 
> He said no need. I think that means 27.7 or later is fine.
Click to expand...


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Still testing as we speak!


----------



## pc-illiterate

hey hulk, dont forget your notepad with cooler, voltage, ram, and uh, something else maybe


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> hey hulk, dont forget your notepad with cooler, voltage, ram, and uh, something else maybe


Please help me if you can, I figured the multiple CPU-z would show my system specs and I put my name @ overclock.net with water cooled in notepad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yep sorry, my bad. you hid it under your cpu-z. good job on the clock...


not at all bro, thanks for looking out for me







i wasn't sure if I did it right in the first place!


----------



## pc-illiterate

yep sorry, my bad. you hid it under your cpu-z. good job on the clock...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still testing as we speak!


Updated, thank you for participating









Over 440 entries and 1000 pages!!!







Keep it up boys and girls


----------



## AeroZ

So how much have people upped their vcore after updating prime95? I used to be stable with 1.304v for 4.5Ghz. Now stress testing with about 1.328-1.336v and sometimes 1.312v or 1.344v.
I got a random 101 bsod some time ago with just youtube playing so I upped the vcore a notch and thought yesterday that I should do a new stress test. prime95 with AVX requires quite a bit more vcore it seems. 18h done. Going for 24h.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> So how much have people upped their vcore after updating prime95? I used to be stable with 1.304v for 4.5Ghz. Now stress testing with about 1.328-1.336v and sometimes 1.312v or 1.344v.
> I got a random 101 bsod some time ago with just youtube playing so I upped the vcore a notch and thought yesterday that I should do a new stress test. prime95 with AVX requires quite a bit more vcore it seems. 18h done. Going for 24h.


It's very difficult to keep up with change and what may have been stable a couple of years ago might not be now. I've not stress test my chip since I built my rig and to be fair it's still going strong. Until the day comes where I get bluescreens I don't think I will be messing with my configuration, till then I'm enjoying the gaming and all the everyday tasks I do with my rig perfectly without any issues. Stability is not forever then again nothing is









I might just run AVX prime just to see what happens


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> It's very difficult to keep up with change and what may have been stable a couple of years ago might not be now. I've not stress test my chip since I built my rig and to be fair it's still going strong. Until the day comes where I get bluescreens I don't think I will be messing with my configuration, till then I'm enjoying the gaming and all the everyday tasks I do with my rig perfectly without any issues. Stability is not forever then again nothing is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just run AVX prime just to see what happens


Yeah, try the latest Prime95 version and let us know








Mine was stable @ 4.5Ghz with about (1.312v) 1.328-1.336v (1.344v).


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> It's very difficult to keep up with change and what may have been stable a couple of years ago might not be now. I've not stress test my chip since I built my rig and to be fair it's still going strong. Until the day comes where I get bluescreens I don't think I will be messing with my configuration, till then I'm enjoying the gaming and all the everyday tasks I do with my rig perfectly without any issues. Stability is not forever then again nothing is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just run AVX prime just to see what happens


Exactly where I'm at. I did try to run AVX prime but the temps went through the roof lol. Then again I'm doing this in 30 degrees heat. Still, older versions were much more forgiving on the CPU. That said, my rig had no issues with temp or blue screens in normal use @ 5ghz still so I'm still perfectly happy with the setup.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Exactly where I'm at. I did try to run AVX prime but the temps went through the roof lol. Then again I'm doing this in 30 degrees heat. Still, older versions were much more forgiving on the CPU. That said, my rig had no issues with temp or blue screens in normal use @ 5ghz still so I'm still perfectly happy with the setup.


Yeah, the temps are higher. Maybe I'm just having some degradation. The chip is about 1,5 years old too. Tho the voltage that I'm using is still perfectly safe for me so it's all good. I might turn the vcore down a notch and try another prime run later but we'll see.

I got a question too tho. If I set CPU min to 5% and max to 100% under Windows power settings then when in idle the CPU VID drops to about 1.0v. If I set them both to 100% then the vid is almost constantly at 1.358v. For CPU-Z it doesn't matter which Windows Power Settings I'm using. It still shows about 0.055v when idle and 1.3v something when under load.
So what's the difference between 5/100% and 100/100% if only VID is changing?


----------



## stahlhart

Have you tried a different version of CPU-Z? 1.62 shows my clock speed at maximum all of the time even though 1.58 shows it idling down to 1.6GHz.


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Have you tried a different version of CPU-Z? 1.62 shows my clock speed at maximum all of the time even though 1.58 shows it idling down to 1.6GHz.


CPU-Z works fine. I read VID from RealTemp. I took screenshots.




Take a look at VID.

It seems that if I set minimum to 100% then vcore drops but VID stays at max and multiplier is doing somewhing funny. RealTemp and CPU-Z showing different values.


----------



## stahlhart

That's exactly what I was suggesting -- RealTemp is reading VID as you'd expect, with it ramping up under load, but the Vcore displayed in CPU-Z is not changing.

Try v1.58 of CPU-Z and take the same readings.





Edit: okay; I see what you're getting at now -- it behaves the same way for me here. If I just set Power Options to High Performance, VID will ramp up, but CPU-Z still reads the lower idle voltage.

I think that what you might be seeing here is that VID suggests what it thinks Vcore should be at the highest multiplier, whereas CPU-Z is reading the actual core voltage at the current load state. Vcore is not following VID because there's no stress on the CPU pushing the multiplier higher.


----------



## hamzta09

Finally able to use normal voltage again with LLC.

1.296-1.3v at 4.2, I know its high compared to the sheets, but its unstable below that (load)
Bios voltage 1.365 and LLC 3/10.

5 hours Prime95 small fft stable.
aaand there it locked up

anyway why does CPUZ validation say I have HD2000 but GPUZ says HD3000?
http://valid.canardpc.com/2733332
Quote:


> dartmed 4200.0mhz 1.240v 13hrs 55-59-62-58 AIR - Xigmatech Gaia SD1283 2500k


How do people even manage this?
If only the chart was more specific in what their settings are.

If I go anywhere near 4.4 the PC instantly shuts down if i Run Intelburntest, or gets sadfaced in 5-10 seconds of prime blend.
I tried 1.4v at 4.4 and even higher, doesnt help.
Tried lowering PLL to 1.6, 1.7 and even 1.8, nothing changed.

Is there anything else you could do? All the powersaving modes are off but thermal monitr.

So if I understand Offset correclt,y you are supposed to set the offset so that your load voltage matches the VID that realtemp shows, right?
At 4.2 my VID shows 1.3811v, thats ludicrously high, isnt it?


----------



## pc-illiterate

no, with offset you want your offset load voltage the same as fixed load voltage(stable). you also dont want vrise, ie using fixed voltage and load voltage is higher than idle voltage.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> no, with offset you want your offset load voltage the same as fixed load voltage(stable). you also dont want vrise, ie using fixed voltage and load voltage is higher than idle voltage.


Whenever I try offset no matter what I set it to, CPUZ shows like 1.3v load but it instantly reboots or bsods. Yet its stable at that voltage during fixed voltage.
I can try +0.005v up to +0.1v and it still does it, even if I try subtracting.

Fixed voltage with LLC doesnt crash or bsod.
Note this board doesnt support LLC + Offset, its either or.


----------



## pc-illiterate

yeah hamz, i forgot we went through this before. llc + fixed is what i would do too


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yeah hamz, i forgot we went through this before. llc + fixed is what i would do too


For some reason with fixed, if I go below 1.296v load I bsod/crash.

Guess my chip is terribad. Guess Ill ahve to make due with 4.2 at 1.3

What exactly does the PLL do? Its currently at 1.6, so I thought lower = less voltage = less temp maybe? Anyway seems stable with it at that.
Running prime blend atm, nearing 2h and still fine.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Cant put.up links from my phone and my cables out. Google ultimate sandy bridge quide ud7 performance review. Sins review and guide on ocn has voltage uses and terms and stuffs in it. I think the second post.


----------



## Mule928

They manage it because Asus boards underreport voltage. Set your voltage at normal. Set offset at +.200 & you should be fine. Watch your temps. Voltage should be 1.10 or so at idle & 1.42 or so under load. Place more importance on how your apps run than any of those chip smoking utilities. IBT is the worst.


----------



## Mule928

1.3 is not enough in the real world. 1.3 on an Asus is probably closer to 1.5


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Currently 1.5rs stable at 1.45vcore. PLL is low, 1.69v, and vccio is still low. C states are enabled. The ONLY bsod i ever get is x124. Good news is my H50 keeps the CPU at about 78C during the P95 blend test even witth all that voltage.
































































































































































































































































































































































































Thank you everyone


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> They manage it because Asus boards underreport voltage. Set your voltage at normal. Set offset at +.200 & you should be fine. Watch your temps. Voltage should be 1.10 or so at idle & 1.42 or so under load. Place more importance on how your apps run than any of those chip smoking utilities. IBT is the worst.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> 1.3 is not enough in the real world. 1.3 on an Asus is probably closer to 1.5


You talking to me? Lol.

But everyone else has sub-1.3v when they run anything below 4.3
And 1.42v is way high for 4.2


----------



## pc-illiterate

hamz, dont worry about mule. all he does is bash asus, ibt and p95. you might just have a volt hungry chip.


----------



## Kman3107

My 2500k needed 1.392/1.400vcore on my p8z68 board when multi @ 46. It's a bit high voltage for that clock imo but it was ok.

My p8z68 was ruined by a failed flash and I got sabertooth z77 instead. Now my ******* chip needs 1.424vcore atleest!

So. Not only does the chip matter, but the bloody motherboard also has alot to say sometimes. Not always as I've heard people using almost identicle settings on new boards. But in my case I got ****ed in the butt by both intel (chip) and asus (mb). And it hurts like hell.

EDIT: Tonight I've been trying to find a new oc but I keep getting 101 bsod and atleest two times if not more, it has come when at the 21K FFT in Prime95. Anyone know what's so special about the 21K?
It's something like 2 hours in custom blend with 90% ram usage. Everytime.

EDIT2: At aprox 2 hours now I finally passed 21K fft's. Just hope I can get alot further (hopefully to 12 hours).


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You talking to me? Lol.
> 
> But everyone else has sub-1.3v when they run anything below 4.3
> And 1.42v is way high for 4.2


These Asus buys can tell you about Asus. No bashing on Asus at all. But Gigabyte is a different deal, different bios options & definitely different voltage reporting. AS I said, use voltage offset instead of manual voltage & you'll enter a different world. Or, you can remain frustrated comparing numbers with the Asus guys & being disappointed. I'm at 4.9, Idle is 1.10-1.12, load is 1.44-1.50. Temps are 173 at the max. Now that is not runnig ibt. If someone can show me a purpose for ibt I might reconsider. Prime 95 is better, but I have still seen settings run P95 & choke transcoding a movie. If it will transcode a movie & play a youtube video simultaneously, I'm good.

PS Some folks are convinced that blck CAN NOT be changed. If you do, it will corrupt your hard drive & cause your kids diaper rash. Mine is @104.6 & it REALLY perks up performance. Some people have it over 105.0. My stability is fine & I'm still trying to figure out how the memory controller will corrupt the HD.

Good luck OCing.


----------



## PR-Imagery

If its not stable bumping the bclk can send miscalculated data, pretty sure that's what they mean. Bclk clocking is just a lot more sensitive since a lot of stuff is tied to it.

My board and chip (p8z68 Deluxe) would allow up to 107MHz, beyond that no amount of voltage tweaks makes it stable.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> 1.3 is not enough in the real world. 1.3 on an Asus is probably closer to 1.5


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*


That just shows how that Mule guy is known to assume things (troll)


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> That just shows how that Mule guy is known to assume things (troll)


as i stated, he bashes asus, ibt and p95. to be honest though, asus DID have a problem reporting lower voltages than actual when the p67/z68 boards were first released. i DID read about this. its the reason i originally bought an msi p67a-gd65


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

My chip did 1.320 for 4.5 on MSI and takes me 1.415 to do 4.5 on a gigabyte.

This is of course with proper settings meaning minimal droop, never a rise and 100% stable on all tests for 1hour or 100hours

Bad chip or bad board?







Who knows all I know is I hope the next chip I buy isn't such a dud!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> as i stated, he bashes asus, ibt and p95. to be honest though, asus DID have a problem reporting lower voltages than actual when the p67/z68 boards were first released. i DID read about this. its the reason i originally bought an msi p67a-gd65


Oh ok. Which probably makes many entries in this thread invalid because of the huge difference between software and hardware monitored vcore.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. Which probably makes many entries in this thread invalid because of the huge difference between software and hardware monitored vcore.


Every board does this to a degree, some are farther off than others but I haven't seen any board where software exactly matches hardware vcore read.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Every board does this to a degree, some are farther off than others but I haven't seen any board where software exactly matches hardware vcore read.


Yeah but 1.36 and 1.5 volts difference is really big.


----------



## Kman3107

So I got a new motherboard (Sabertooth Z77) and I had to start over again with my oc.
I went straight for the 4.6ghz oc but it seems this new board is more power hungry then the last (P8Z68),
so when I found that this board needs something like 1.424vcore to keep 4.6ghz stable I said f*** that.

I then proceeded to start over again from scratch settings with the hunt for a stable 4.5ghz.
It didn't take to long (2 days including the 24 hour costum blend) but here's the kicker.

These settings I'm at now are almost identical to the ones I had on my P8Z68 with a stable 4.6ghz.
Only different things I can think of are I have now less ram (I had 16Gb now I'm at 8GB) and there are
some options I have on my new board that I didn't have on my old board and some I kept at auto on this.

List of what hardware I'm using:

Code:



Code:


Rig:
- Processor : i5 2500K Sandy Bridge
- Mother Board : Asus Sabertooth Z77
- RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz 8GB CL10
- Processor Cooler : Corsair H40
- Hard Drive : Crucial m4 SSD 2.5" 128GB
- Graphic Card : MSI GeForce GTX 680
- Display Monitor : Acer 23,6" LED HS244HQbmii
- Power Supply : Chieftec A-135 Series 750W PSU
- Case : Antec Six Hundred Midi Tower Sort

So here's my NEW 24/7 oc:


Bios:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Here you can check out my old oc:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















Old specs of my hardware:

Code:



Code:


Rig:
- Processor : i5 2500K Sandy Bridge
- Mother Board : Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3
- RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz 16GB CL10
- Processor Cooler : Corsair H40
- Hard Drive : Crucial m4 SSD 2.5" 128GB
- Graphic Card : MSI GeForce GTX 680
- Display Monitor : Acer 23,6" LED HS244HQbmii
- Power Supply : Chieftec A-135 Series 750W PSU
- Case : Antec Six Hundred Midi Tower Sort


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> So I got a new motherboard (Sabertooth Z77) and I had to start over again with my oc.
> I went straight for the 4.6ghz oc but it seems this new board is more power hungry then the last (P8Z68),
> so when I found that this board needs something like 1.424vcore to keep 4.6ghz stable I said f*** that.
> 
> I then proceeded to start over again from scratch settings with the hunt for a stable 4.5ghz.
> It didn't take to long (2 days including the 24 hour costum blend) but here's the kicker.
> 
> These settings I'm at now are almost identical to the ones I had on my P8Z68 with a stable 4.6ghz.
> Only different things I can think of are I have now less ram (I had 16Gb now I'm at 8GB) and there are
> some options I have on my new board that I didn't have on my old board and some I kept at auto on this.
> 
> List of what hardware I'm using:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Rig:
> - Processor : i5 2500K Sandy Bridge
> - Mother Board : Asus Sabertooth Z77
> - RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz 8GB CL10
> - Processor Cooler : Corsair H40
> - Hard Drive : Crucial m4 SSD 2.5" 128GB
> - Graphic Card : MSI GeForce GTX 680
> - Display Monitor : Acer 23,6" LED HS244HQbmii
> - Power Supply : Chieftec A-135 Series 750W PSU
> - Case : Antec Six Hundred Midi Tower Sort
> 
> So here's my NEW 24/7 oc:
> 
> 
> Bios:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can check out my old oc:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old specs of my hardware:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Rig:
> - Processor : i5 2500K Sandy Bridge
> - Mother Board : Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3
> - RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz 16GB CL10
> - Processor Cooler : Corsair H40
> - Hard Drive : Crucial m4 SSD 2.5" 128GB
> - Graphic Card : MSI GeForce GTX 680
> - Display Monitor : Acer 23,6" LED HS244HQbmii
> - Power Supply : Chieftec A-135 Series 750W PSU
> - Case : Antec Six Hundred Midi Tower Sort


What settings did you run your blend from on Prime95?

I got the gigabyte ud3h which seemed to be a very "solid" board, but to OC without a rise and a small droop I have to run 1.430v in bios to get a 1.424 to droop to 1.416/1.404 and run 100% stable or i run turbo LLC instead of high LLC which gives me always a 0.010+ rise to any vcore i set but allows me to run at a 1.370v in bios

ive been doing IntelBurnTest on maximum memory to see if my chip is stable because it seems I can pass a blend for almost a dozen hours but on IBT i'll fail within 5-15minutes


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> Wall of text


Weird, I guess that you had "bad luck" with your Sabertooth Z77 then. I started overclocking my 2700K on my Sabertooth Z77 today and so far this is what I've got at 4.5GHz:

1.240V=BSOD within 5 minutes of Prime95
1.246/1.252V=BSOD withing 1-2 hours of Prime95
1.264V=Testing as I'm typing this text but I bet that it will be stable for 10-12 hours, otherwise I guess that 1.272 will be my sweet spot.

Also, bear in mind that I have HT on and from what I've heard that impacts stability a bit as well. What BIOS-version do you use by the way?

Edit: Never mind, 1.264V crashed quite fast, within an hour...The adventure continues


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> What settings did you run your blend from on Prime95?


Custom blend with 90%+ ram. Sum(INPUTS) error checking: ON and Round off checking: ON.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Weird, I guess that you had "bad luck" with your Sabertooth Z77 then.


That's what I'm thinking to.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> Custom blend with 90%+ ram. Sum(INPUTS) error checking: ON and Round off checking: ON.
> That's what I'm thinking to.


What size fft's did you use just 8-4096 or what was the custom blend?


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> What size fft's did you use just 8-4096 or what was the custom blend?


Seriously!? YES 8-4096.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> Seriously!? YES 8-4096.


yes







ty mate, i do 8-8000 on my custom blends


----------



## Modest Mouse

http://valid.canardpc.com/2743842



So far so good...c'mon baby you can do it!


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> as i stated, he bashes asus, ibt and p95. to be honest though, asus DID have a problem reporting lower voltages than actual when the p67/z68 boards were first released. i DID read about this. its the reason i originally bought an msi p67a-gd65


Never bashed any of that. I said they report voltage differently. This seems to be pretty well known. As for those utilities, I find one of no use, and the other slightly useful. Is it OK that I have different opinions than you? Or does that justify the personal attacks?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> PS Some folks are convinced that blck CAN NOT be changed. If you do, it will corrupt your hard drive & cause your kids diaper rash. Mine is @104.6 & it REALLY perks up performance. Some people have it over 105.0. My stability is fine & I'm still trying to figure out how the memory controller will corrupt the HD.
> 
> Good luck OCing.


increasing the bclk just caused my system to be unstable whenever I tried it.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2743842
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good...c'mon baby you can do it!


grats mate!
I'd love to see my 2600k hit a 4.7 at that voltage









Can i ask what settings you run in bios? or might you have screenshots anywhere


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> increasing the bclk just caused my system to be unstable whenever I tried it.


You have a badass board. What multi & what vcore?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> You have a badass board. What multi & what vcore?


I was playing around with it at x45 and 1.32V. It took about three hours to BSOD with the standard BCLK and only about 10 minutes to BSOD when I increased the BCLK by less than 1MHz. I never bothered changing it after that. Same thing when I was playing around with it at x44.

Might have just been luck, but I'll stay on the safe side and not push the BCLK past 100.


----------



## Modest Mouse

http://valid.canardpc.com/2744229



She got a little toasty in there for a bit overnight but made it just shy of 15hrs before I cut Prime95 before going to work this morning. Seemed to be around 72c average which I don't think is too shabby for 4.7 air cooled







Hopefully I got everything right this time around for entry to the club.

@ Hulk - I'll have to dig around and see if I have a screenshot of my bios. Otherwise I'll just write it down and let you know. I haven't really tweaked all that much from the guide on the first post of the forum. I'm still pretty new to all of this so forgive me if I'm not clear on any questions you might have.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2744229
> 
> 
> 
> She got a little toasty in there for a bit overnight but made it just shy of 15hrs before I cut Prime95 before going to work this morning. Seemed to be around 72c average which I don't think is too shabby for 4.7 air cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I got everything right this time around for entry to the club.
> 
> @ Hulk - I'll have to dig around and see if I have a screenshot of my bios. Otherwise I'll just write it down and let you know. I haven't really tweaked all that much from the guide on the first post of the forum. I'm still pretty new to all of this so forgive me if I'm not clear on any questions you might have.


Props to you man, nice results







Awesome voltage for a 4.7ghz overclock.
Great temps for air cooling as well, you should look into H20







you'll love the temp drop!
Wish you the best


----------



## GraveNoX

This is NOT for submission, maybe I'll do it in the future, I just have some questions.



I set vcore to 1.360 (with 1.350 i get 124 code) then after restart it shows 1.320 under bios (PC Healh Status) and in windows, the voltage on idle is somewhere 1.302-1.308 and on load, the voltage is 1.272 so my question is, the most important voltage is the voltage from load or the voltage from idle ? If I set the vcore at high number in Bios then the load voltage is lower under load so it's safe to have a big voltage on idle (let say 1.5v) and lower voltage on load (like 1.4v) ?

The only things I changed in Bios was to set default xmp on memory, set bclk to 100.2 so after reboot the bclk goes to 100.05-100.06 mhz, multi to 45, vcore to 1.360.

MB is gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3 rev. 1.0 / F12 bios


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> This is NOT for submission, maybe I'll do it in the future, I just have some questions.
> 
> I set vcore to 1.360 (with 1.350 i get 124 code) then after restart it shows 1.320 under bios (PC Healh Status) and in windows, the voltage on idle is somewhere 1.302-1.308 and on load, the voltage is 1.272 so my question is, the most important voltage is the voltage from load or the voltage from idle ? If I set the vcore at high number in Bios then the load voltage is lower under load so it's safe to have a big voltage on idle (let say 1.5v) and lower voltage on load (like 1.4v) ?
> 
> The only things I changed in Bios was to set default xmp on memory, set bclk to 100.2 so after reboot the bclk goes to 100.05-100.06 mhz, multi to 45, vcore to 1.360.
> 
> MB is gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3 rev. 1.0 / F12 bios


Welcome to the OCN forums.

Your voltage is dropping that much under load? Are you using LLC to compensate for Vdroop?

Actually both idle and load voltages are equally critical for stability, as you can BSOD in either state if there isn't sufficient Vcore to keep the CPU happy. I drop down to 0.992V at idle (offset mode), but it's still enough for an idle clock of 1.6GHz.

Edit: would also recommend a newer version of Prime95, v27.7 or higher, for the correct instruction set (AVX) for your CPU...


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraveNoX*
> 
> This is NOT for submission, maybe I'll do it in the future, I just have some questions.
> 
> 
> 
> I set vcore to 1.360 (with 1.350 i get 124 code) then after restart it shows 1.320 under bios (PC Healh Status) and in windows, the voltage on idle is somewhere 1.302-1.308 and on load, the voltage is 1.272 so my question is, the most important voltage is the voltage from load or the voltage from idle ? If I set the vcore at high number in Bios then the load voltage is lower under load so it's safe to have a big voltage on idle (let say 1.5v) and lower voltage on load (like 1.4v) ?
> 
> The only things I changed in Bios was to set default xmp on memory, set bclk to 100.2 so after reboot the bclk goes to 100.05-100.06 mhz, multi to 45, vcore to 1.360.
> 
> MB is gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3 rev. 1.0 / F12 bios


as stalhlart mentioned, both voltages are critical.

You have an option to raise your LLC or raise youre vcore, at your current voltage your CPU does not have enough to be stable, just try bumping +0.005 untill you can get stable. try to have your LLC not give you a rise in vcore, drops are ok


----------



## GraveNoX

Thanks for replies.

@stahlhart: I didnt changed anything else other than I posted above. I got 27.7 version of prime95 and after 5 minutes, I got a 101 error code, with older version it was "stable" for 3 hours (because I stopped it to update it), I got BSOD with 124 error with all voltages through 1.375 (this is auto voltage too), I'm on 1.380 and now it doesn't crash my pc under load for 3.5 hours (prime95 still working). 1.272-1.296 under load.

@ INCREDIBLEHULK: I dont know what LLC is or what it can do, I mean I read about it but I'm not sure how it's working.

Really sorry because I posted my question here.


----------



## stahlhart

No worries -- a suggestion might be to take a look at one of the Ivy Bridge overclocking guide threads here (looks like there are a couple on the first page). That should get you most of the way there -- then, if you want to go the extra mile on assuring stability, you can give this thread a shot.


----------



## Modest Mouse

Hulk here are some screenshots of my BIOS settings like I promised


----------



## Mule928

Switch from manual voltage to offset. Try .200 & see how it goes.


----------



## Mule928

Try offset instead of manual voltage.


----------



## Mule928

Enable C6. Set voltage to normal. Set offset to.200. Idle should go to 1.09. Load should go to 1.40/1.44.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Hulk here are some screenshots of my BIOS settings like I promised


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Switch from manual voltage to offset. Try .200 & see how it goes.


Since he and I got same board, doubt offset will work for him D;


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Since he and I got same board, doubt offset will work for him D;


Even if you have the same exact components that were bought from the same vendor, you can have different results especially with overclocking


----------



## hamzta09

Yes but offset seems to be an issue on all these boards.


----------



## Mule928

What was it set at?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> What was it set at?


It can be +100, +200 and still instantly BSOD.
Idle clock = 1.4+
Load=Cant see as it bsods.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

At fixed vcore 1.465 with LLC on turbo, do you think i will be degrading my chip fast? i rise to 1.476 under really heavy load
running 4.7ghz, i am not satisfied with 1.38vcore for 4.5








( this is for a 24/7 oc, watercooled, i just am curious if running 4.5 1.38 is going to have same result as 4.7 1.46 constant)

only difficulties i have is setting lower LLC and having higher vcore which gives a droop under load or setting high LLC and having lower vcore which causes a spike under heavy load

edit
this is weird, i just set vcore to 1.375 instead of 1.380 with LLC on turbo and this is the first time my cpu idles 1.380 and droops to 1.368 under load instead of spiking to 1.392 .... wow, this gigabyte board is very very very weird..... ive spent week+ working through HIGH/TURBO llc and trying to have a small droop under load instead of a spike, before LLC turbo/xtreme would add +0.010 and +0.020 to whatever vcore i set, today turbo llc is performing droop instead of a vcore spike!


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It can be +100, +200 and still instantly BSOD.
> Idle clock = 1.4+
> Load=Cant see as it bsods.


At +.200 idle is 1.4 WITH C6 enabled or without?

Is turbo on or off?


----------



## SightUp

What is the lowest PLL voltage that someone can have or that is recommended for a 3570k?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> What is the lowest PLL voltage that someone can have or that is recommended for a 3570k?


ask in the ivy bridge thread. more would know there than here.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> What is the lowest PLL voltage that someone can have or that is recommended for a 3570k?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ask in the ivy bridge thread. more would know there than here.


yeah the ivy bridge thread will definitely give you a better idea, theres also a good guide in there that they share min-max recommended settings.

My personal opinion/advice would be, if you aren't doing a overclock above 4.5ghz , keep everything else to auto. Yes a lower PLL might give your board a bit less temp but you have to battle stability vs temp

GL to ya mate:thumb:


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> At +.200 idle is 1.4 WITH C6 enabled or without?
> 
> Is turbo on or off?


For shiz n giggles I put everything back to defaults.
Put voltage to offset +0.180.
I get 1.380v Load Prime95 at 34 multi.

So now I know the voltage that it gives me, then how come 1.380v using offset = instant bsod/crash.
But 1.32v using fixed is stable?

raised Multi to 36.
Now it gives me 1.428v in Prime using same offset.

raised multi to 38.
Now it gives me 1.452v im prime with same offset.

LOL

Lowered offset to +120.
Gives me 1.404 now.

still so high, and this is the territory I was in before when it just instantly bsdo/Crashed at 42 multi.

Raised multi to 40.
Same voltage 1.404
Weird how it got raised when I went from 36 to 38 though.

Small FFT gives 1.392-1.404

Raised to 42.
1.404-1.416 vcore in prime. (To the paranoid voltage people, this is just for testing, I will lower it)
Didnt bsod/Crash, yet.
But it insisted on doing so before... this is weird.

Raised multi to 44.
1.416v Prime.

Interesting how I still havent crashed.
Guess, my motherboard finally finished playing with me or something.

raised multi to 45.
1.416-1.425 prime.
Sheez 82c on 3 cores in prime small fft

Gonna lower voltages soon, gonna see if I can go higher first on this voltage.

BSOD at +100 after 10 minutes.
BSOD at +110 after 10 minutes.
Not sure about 120 yet.

Still rather high voltages, 1.4

85c ibt lol
holy sh.. 88c IBT.

Anyway it passes 10 runs of IBT on Maximum.


----------



## hamzta09

WHEA Uncorrectable Error is 0x124?


----------



## hamzta09

So upping QPI/VTT to 1.128v made it stable for 30 min so far in Prime.

Had to drop multi to 44 as increasing vcore/qpi did nothing, neither did lowering/raising PLL.
Been running stable in Prime95 blend for almost 2 hours now.
4400mhz and 1.368-1380 voltage load.

4h stable in blend so far.
Cant run any longer today so.. yea

Very high temps though 79c on 1 core, 78 on 2 cores and 72 on 1 core.
IBT gave me almost 90c. Its madness what near 1.4v can do.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> For shiz n giggles I put everything back to defaults.
> Put voltage to offset +0.180.
> I get 1.380v Load Prime95 at 34 multi.
> 
> So now I know the voltage that it gives me, then how come 1.380v using offset = instant bsod/crash.
> But 1.32v using fixed is stable?
> 
> raised Multi to 36.
> Now it gives me 1.428v in Prime using same offset.
> 
> raised multi to 38.
> Now it gives me 1.452v im prime with same offset.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lowered offset to +120.
> Gives me 1.404 now.
> 
> still so high, and this is the territory I was in before when it just instantly bsdo/Crashed at 42 multi.
> 
> Raised multi to 40.
> Same voltage 1.404
> Weird how it got raised when I went from 36 to 38 though.
> 
> Small FFT gives 1.392-1.404
> 
> Raised to 42.
> 1.404-1.416 vcore in prime. (To the paranoid voltage people, this is just for testing, I will lower it)
> Didnt bsod/Crash, yet.
> But it insisted on doing so before... this is weird.
> 
> Raised multi to 44.
> 1.416v Prime.
> 
> Interesting how I still havent crashed.
> Guess, my motherboard finally finished playing with me or something.
> 
> raised multi to 45.
> 1.416-1.425 prime.
> Sheez 82c on 3 cores in prime small fft
> 
> Gonna lower voltages soon, gonna see if I can go higher first on this voltage.
> 
> BSOD at +100 after 10 minutes.
> BSOD at +110 after 10 minutes.
> Not sure about 120 yet.
> 
> Still rather high voltages, 1.4
> 
> 85c ibt lol
> holy sh.. 88c IBT.
> 
> Anyway it passes 10 runs of IBT on Maximum.


In the most technical phrasing I can muster, because offset seems to work better on Gbyte. Another tip. Sneak up on your OC. Get a speed that's stable. Let it run like that a few days & give it a little bump, then repeat.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So upping QPI/VTT to 1.128v made it stable for 30 min so far in Prime.
> 
> Had to drop multi to 44 as increasing vcore/qpi did nothing, neither did lowering/raising PLL.
> Been running stable in Prime95 blend for almost 2 hours now.
> 4400mhz and 1.368-1380 voltage load.
> 
> 4h stable in blend so far.
> Cant run any longer today so.. yea
> 
> Very high temps though 79c on 1 core, 78 on 2 cores and 72 on 1 core.
> IBT gave me almost 90c. Its madness what near 1.4v can do.


Upping pll might drop your vcore temps. Try 1.86 - 1.90 & 1.15 on vtt. Mine is at 1.22 to run @ 5.07.

78 is not too hot. 83 is getting there but still safe. Ibt will make it smoke. Horrible software.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Upping pll might drop your vcore temps. Try 1.86 - 1.90 & 1.15 on vtt. Mine is at 1.22 to run @ 5.07.
> 
> 78 is not too hot. 83 is getting there but still safe. Ibt will make it smoke. Horrible software.


I get 70c gaming now LOL. Used to be hovering around 50-60c at 4.2 with 1.3v.

Chaing PLL seemed to do nothing, and ive read that QPI isnt necessary below 4.5?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I get 70c gaming now LOL. Used to be hovering around 50-60c at 4.2 with 1.3v.
> 
> Chaing PLL seemed to do nothing, and ive read that QPI isnt necessary below 4.5?


Correct me if im wrong but most boards are 1.6-1.8 pll, isnt 1.86-1.9 extremely high?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but most boards are 1.6-1.8 pll, isnt 1.86-1.9 extremely high?


Im not using PLL at anything other than 1.8 right now.
And most boards = 1.8 as 1.8 is default.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but most boards are 1.6-1.8 pll, isnt 1.86-1.9 extremely high?


1.8 is default. Some folks say lowering it works. That has not been my experience. In fact, turning off pll overvoltage generally resulted in an absolute crash. That led me to believe that overvoltage, not undervoltage was required for stability. Mine is a 1.92 right now. CPUID hardware monitor pro shows no high temps on either the board or the chip and the machine is stable.


----------



## RushFudge

How to prevent voltage from fluctuating between 4 different values? -___-
When running custom blend my 2600 is fluctuating between 1.360 1.352 1.344 rarely 1.368, its ok if its 1.352-1.360, but sometimes it will be just fluctuating between 1.344 - 1.352, I want it to fluctuate only between 1.352-1.360. It makes Prime95 worker fail after 1hr and 45mins. So its closer to stability.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> How to prevent voltage from fluctuating between 4 different values? -___-
> When running custom blend my 2600 is fluctuating between 1.360 1.352 1.344 rarely 1.368, its ok if its 1.352-1.360, but sometimes it will be just fluctuating between 1.344 - 1.352, I want it to fluctuate only between 1.352-1.360. It makes Prime95 worker fail after 1hr and 45mins. So its closer to stability.


You cannot stop that. If the workers fail, then just increase vcore so that the CPU won't fluctuate between 1.344-1.352.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> How to prevent voltage from fluctuating between 4 different values? -___-
> When running custom blend my 2600 is fluctuating between 1.360 1.352 1.344 rarely 1.368, its ok if its 1.352-1.360, but sometimes it will be just fluctuating between 1.344 - 1.352, I want it to fluctuate only between 1.352-1.360. It makes Prime95 worker fail after 1hr and 45mins. So its closer to stability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You cannot stop that. If the workers fail, then just increase vcore so that the CPU won't fluctuate between 1.344-1.352.


the higher the load on different 'parts' of the cpu causes the voltage to differ like that. what is your llc? what is your vcore? fixed or offset voltage?


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You cannot stop that. If the workers fail, then just increase vcore so that the CPU won't fluctuate between 1.344-1.352.


Yeah, then it would fluctuate now between 1.360-1.368
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the higher the load on different 'parts' of the cpu causes the voltage to differ like that. what is your llc? what is your vcore? fixed or offset voltage?


UltraHigh, Offset, Manual fluctuates more

*So when I increase the vcore, it wouldn't hover lower than 1.344 but will be higher than 1.360, and still hover around 4 values being 1.352 the lowest. This is the only way right? I thought there was a way to make the fluctuations a little bit slimmer, just three or two values if possible.*


----------



## pc-illiterate

i think its because youre using ultrahigh. its been suggested to use high with offset on asus boards. its possible thats causing it but i cant say for sure. its just my idea thats causing it. youll use a higher offset but voltage will be the same.MAYBE it wont fluctuate as much. i never tested that theory at all.


----------



## Kman3107

Lower LLC (Load Line Calibration) means lower fluctuation but also lower vcore. What I would do is lower the LLC and up the vcore. This is when at load ofc.
I don't like using higher then High LLC cause I've had the problem of vcore going to high on prime. LLC have nothing to do with drops that's back to offset value. But the lower LLC will make the vcore go up that much less, therefore lower drop aswell.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Upping pll might drop your vcore temps. Try 1.86 - 1.90 & 1.15 on vtt. Mine is at 1.22 to run @ 5.07.
> 
> 78 is not too hot. 83 is getting there but still safe. Ibt will make it smoke. Horrible software.


Did you mean your QPI is at 1.22 or your Vcore?


----------



## RushFudge

Ok I will try High LLC not the ultra high then compensate by increasing the offset, moving towards a positive offset, now its -0.025


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Did you mean your QPI is at 1.22 or your Vcore?


Qpi/vtt is 1.22


----------



## RushFudge

My LLC now is on High and my offset is +0.005, from Ultra High LLC,-0.025 offset. I left my pc and then i slept, now i woke up, no prime running so it restarted, i looked in the event viewer, there is a BSOD, 0x124. what to do now.

Update: During the first minutes of prime, the vcore hovers around 1.360 and 1.352, now after 17 mins it hovers around 1.328,1.344,1.352. Why is it so low now??? Why it cant stay at 1.360 and 1.352. For now prime is not crashing or failing a worker. vcore is now frequently at that very low 1.328. this is annoying,

Running IBT now, tired of looking at prime, its using different vcore, a lower one, hovering between 1.336 mostly, unlike 1.360 , 1.352 of prime. Offset is now +0.010,i increased by a notch because prime failed a worker after 45 mins of prime. i restarted then running ibt now.

IBT failed after 549 secs..
btw PLL is now 1.5v, after the bsod 0x124 above happened.
ill up again my vcore from +0.010 offset? -___-

IBT failed after 14 runs.
-___-


----------



## pc-illiterate

i think your pll is too low. not everyone can run such a low pll. try 1.71v on pll and +0.010 for offset. what does realtemp list vid as when under stress load?


----------



## RushFudge

VID is 1.4011 whe I tested on manual first using 1.370v @45x

I will try to use a lower LLC now and change the PLL back to auto, i just changed it because i encountered a 0x124 bsod 3 configs b4 my latest settings. I'll try medium LLC then adjust the offset bigtime, with stock PLL. But when 0x124 shows up again what should I do?


----------



## RushFudge

BSOD 0x50
After minutes of custom blend.
im using gskill ripjaws x 1333 2x4gb 9-9-9-24 , all stock, i just set 1333mhz at bios not auto. tsk.


----------



## pc-illiterate

124 can be pll, vccio or vcore.
50 is definitely ram/memory related. more dram voltage, vccio, loosen timings


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 124 can be pll, vccio or vcore.
> 50 is definitely ram/memory related. more dram voltage, vccio, loosen timings


what? my ram is only 1 year old, my system is only 1 year old, 1 year running stock, now i have to tweak ram too for to achieve 4.5 stability?
tsk, 0x124 , yeah i have read it can be pll, vccio or vcore, but i have no knowledge of vccio. it has something to do with ram? i thought i wont be tweaking vccio and ram becase im just using 45x multi.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Vccio is for.the.integrated memory controller. It usually only needs a bump or 2 up. I went straight to 1.1v per sin's guide for the gigabyte p67-ud7
I also ran my 1.5v ram at 1.525v. With pll at 1.71 i dropped my offset from +.015 to +.005 with really good temps.
As always different chips n boards have different requirements


----------



## RushFudge

so @45x 2600k, people have to tweak vccio? or just some unlucky ones who gets the 0x50 bsod. thanks for the explanation too.


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> Lower LLC (Load Line Calibration) means lower fluctuation but also lower vcore. What I would do is lower the LLC and up the vcore. This is when at load ofc.
> I don't like using higher then High LLC cause I've had the problem of vcore going to high on prime. LLC have nothing to do with drops that's back to offset value. But the lower LLC will make the vcore go up that much less, therefore lower drop aswell.


my problem with lower llc like medium, the light load voltage is so high compared to the full load voltage, and then my voltage would be enough for prime but now with ibt, because when i run IBT, cpuz shows lower vcore, how is that.


----------



## Kman3107

I'm haven't used IBT in over a year and can't remember much about it except I felt I didn't need IBT to do my oc.
So about the IBT I can't help you.

And the reason you feel like the vcore is only slightly higher on high load when on lower LLC is cause is cause the spike in vcore is now very low when on high load cause of the low LLC. But when using offset you'll get a spike aswell. Which you might think is the LLC at work.

Example (from my computer):
LLC @ High > Vcore offset @ +0.010 > VID @ 1.398v < This is at load >

When using prime I can get over 1.400v easy, but when on medium load I get 1.368v.

Now if I raise my LLC to Ultra High, you'll see the vcore go 1.416v easy with prime, but when at medium load you'd still only see 1.368v.

But if I put offset to +0.015 and let LLC @ High you wont see much if any increase in prime load vcore, but you'll see an increaes in medium load vcore. Like 1.376.

I read some other dude on these forums had the same problems as I had earlier.
Prime stable for 24+ hours but folding crash after 30+ min.

So from what he learned I now know that when I'm prime stable I still need 1 more noch up the offset ladder
to make folding stable. Ofc that can depend on machine to machine and I haven't really folded much lately but atleest I can fold for hours now









My point with this is that even thought folding uses 100% of my cpu. I'm no where near the vcore I'm at with prime.
So IBT and Prime not using the same amount of vcore don't surprise me.


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> I'm haven't used IBT in over a year and can't remember much about it except I felt I didn't need IBT to do my oc.
> So about the IBT I can't help you.
> 
> And the reason you feel like the vcore is only slightly higher on high load when on lower LLC is cause is cause the spike in vcore is now very low when on high load cause of the low LLC. But when using offset you'll get a spike aswell. Which you might think is the LLC at work.
> 
> Example (from my computer):
> LLC @ High > Vcore offset @ +0.010 > VID @ 1.398v < This is at load >
> 
> When using prime I can get over 1.400v easy, but when on medium load I get 1.368v.
> 
> Now if I raise my LLC to Ultra High, you'll see the vcore go 1.416v easy with prime, but when at medium load you'd still only see 1.368v.
> 
> But if I put offset to +0.015 and let LLC @ High you wont see much if any increase in prime load vcore, but you'll see an increaes in medium load vcore. Like 1.376.
> 
> I read some other dude on these forums had the same problems as I had earlier.
> Prime stable for 24+ hours but folding crash after 30+ min.
> 
> So from what he learned I now know that when I'm prime stable I still need 1 more noch up the offset ladder
> to make folding stable. Ofc that can depend on machine to machine and I haven't really folded much lately but atleest I can fold for hours now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point with this is that even thought folding uses 100% of my cpu. I'm no where near the vcore I'm at with prime.
> So IBT and Prime not using the same amount of vcore don't surprise me.


LLC High gives me a 0.030v-0.020 difference during full and light load. it would be nice if at full load the voltage would be at its peak but its during light load. and as u say its a voltage spike, which a higher llc minimizes but in return produces much more peak voltage.
im seeing 1.370v+ during light load(1%-10%) and 1.33v+ - 1.34+ during full load (99%-100%) and that 1.360-1.370 light load voltage stays.. unlike a spike that just shows up for a second or two.


----------



## WiSH2oo0

Well I made it at 4.7 but 4.8 takes to much vcore for my liking. Is this where you post the 24hr run?


----------



## RushFudge

Update:
After 6 hrs of prime custom blend, 0x124 bsod showed up again. vccio is 1.1v, pll is @stock (auto).
x45 multi, prime is running around 1.352-1.384(rarely) volts.

Whats next now?

EDIT:
I am surfing the net and watching a long youtube video(buffering) while stresstesting, itunes open also and vlc :")


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> Update:
> After 6 hrs of prime custom blend, 0x124 bsod showed up again. vccio is 1.1v, pll is @stock (auto).
> x45 multi, prime is running around 1.352-1.384(rarely) volts.
> 
> Whats next now?
> 
> EDIT:
> I am surfing the net and watching a long youtube video(buffering) while stresstesting, itunes open also and vlc :")


It is advisable not to do anything with your computer while stress testing. That would be more accurate than using it.


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> It is advisable not to do anything with your computer while stress testing. That would be more accurate than using it.


Even using Chrome? or playing an MP3?
Thanks, we are on the same country too. So hot :")


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> Even using Chrome? or playing an MP3?
> Thanks, we are on the same country too. So hot :")


Yes. Any process you do, no matter how small or big the program is, needs some CPU cycles which leads to inaccurate results of Prime95.

Oh ok. Yes, the ambient temp this summer is unbelievably high.


----------



## Kman3107

@ RushFudge: Hm. From what I understand there a couple reasons atleest for the vcore doing that. What exactly are your bios settings?








Mind posting some pics in a spoiler box? First thing I think of is the computer getting to hot and some setting is lowering vcore for lower temps.


----------



## RushFudge

C1e c3 c6 is on auto(stock). :") does those affect the volts? because the phase and the duty control is at extreme settings.

Update with Screenshots:
1st test earlier this morning LLC is on Ultra High and Offset is in a negative 0.020 or 0.025 i think, if i remember correctly I got a 0x124 after 6 hrs? during that test my PLL is auto and vccio is 1.1 because yesterday i got a 0x50 bsod.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Gonna test later or tomorrow.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> C1e c3 c6 is on auto(stock). :") does those affect the volts? because the phase and the duty control is at extreme settings.


Only C1E will affect it. Phase and Duty Control don't affect it either.

Speaking of Phase and Duty Control, they don't need to be set to Extreme until you begin shooting for like 4.9+ GHz.


----------



## RushFudge

Optimized and T. Probe? T. Probe balances the current based on thermal temps right? It just decides at what vrm(is that phase something) to get power right? So the Cpu gets more power from a cooler phase (vrm?), extreme setting, gets power from all of them right?

Update:

*
Internal Cpu PLL Overvoltage : Disabled(weird, yesterday I can go past Windows loading with it disabled, early this morning its the opposite, now I disabled it again, now I can go past it again.)

Phase Control : Optimized
Duty Control : T. Probe
C1E : Enabled(from Auto)
*


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> Optimized and T. Probe? T. Probe balances the current based on thermal power right? It just decides at what vrm(is that phase something) to get power right? So the Cpu gets more power from a cooler phase (vrm?), extreme setting, gets power from all of them right?


I'm not sure exactly how to explain it, but T. Probe is a thermal balance and Extreme is a current balance. My 2500K is at 4.7 GHz using Optimized for Phase Control and T. Probe for Duty Control and it's working flawlessly.

Here's an excerpt from the thread Juan Jose at ASUS created to help everyone overclock their Sandy Bridge CPUs on the P8P67 motherboards:

Quote:


> Phase Control change to extreme - this value will allow for scaling to 50+ multi without issues
> Duty Control change to extreme - this value will for scaling to 50+ multi without issues.


Source: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110

Although, I don't know if there's really anything wrong with using Extreme for both. I guess I just feel better with Optimized and T. Probe since my overclock isn't very big (well, I don't think it is). I am trusting that Optimized results in the motherboard only using the phases needed instead of always using all of them, and T. Probe is nice because it keeps a thermal balance among them. I am assuming that if I were shooting for 4.8+ GHz (or maybe 5.0+ GHz), then I'd want the full phase array working 24/7 and I'd want to balance the current evenly among them. So, I'd use Extreme for both Phase Control and Duty Control.

This is my current understanding. I don't know if it's correct.


----------



## RushFudge

I will do Prime Custom blend with 6500/8192 RAM used later.
Surfing the net and posting/chatting here is much more entertaining rather than watching Realtemp's timer go up as seconds pass by.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> I will do Prime Custom blend with 6500/8192 RAM used later.
> Surfing the net and posting/chatting here is much more entertaining rather than watching Realtemp's timer go up as seconds pass by.


Then only run stability tests when you know you won't be using your computer.

For example: let's say that you have to be somewhere at 8am and you won't be home until 5pm. Let's say that in preparation for a day like this, you go to bed at 10pm so that you can be up at 6am. So then you'd do this:


Start the test at about 9:30pm so that you have time to periodically check the temperatures before going to bed
Go to bed at 10pm
Wake up at 6am
Get ready
Leave at 7:30am or whatever the case may be
Come home at 5pm
Stop the test

By the time you stop the test at 5pm, 19 hours will have passed!


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Then only run stability tests when you know you won't be using your computer.
> 
> For example: let's say that you have to be somewhere at 8am and you won't be home until 5pm. Let's say that in preparation for a day like this, you go to bed at 10pm so that you can be up at 6am. So then you'd do this:
> 
> Start the test at about 9:30pm so that you have time to periodically check the temperatures before going to bed
> Go to bed at 10pm
> Wake up at 6am
> Get ready
> Leave at 7:30am or whatever the case may be
> Come home at 5pm
> Stop the test
> By the time you stop the test at 5pm, 19 hours will have passed!


Ha-ha nice guide~!
Too bad, school year already ended so its vacation time now! No money and no where to go.
I'll just have to leave it overnight then.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> Ha-ha nice guide~!
> Too bad, school year already ended so its vacation time now! No money and no where to go.
> I'll just have to leave it overnight then.


Oh, that's rough. Then you need to go out and play during the day. hehe  If anyone asks why you're out having fun, then you could be like "I'm testing the stability of my computer. I am in the process of overclocking it!"


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh, that's rough. Then you need to go out and play during the day. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone asks why you're out having fun, then you could be like _"I'm testing the stability of my computer. I am in the process of overclocking it!"_


yeah lets go offtopic just a bit haha,
yeah i need to ride my bicycle! my waistline is getting bigger now! haha,
and my BP is like my temps during stress tests. its so high!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> yeah lets go offtopic just a bit haha,
> yeah i need to ride my bicycle! my waistline is getting bigger now! haha,
> and my BP is like my temps during stress tests. its so high!


Uh-oh. The bigger you are, the less aerodynamic you are. 

I'm saying weird things. I should get some sleep. lol


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Uh-oh. The bigger you are, the less aerodynamic you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying weird things. I should get some sleep. lol


yeah go to bed now, i dont want to talk about aerodynamics on a mountain bike LOL!
im 86 kgs now tho, it sucks haha. the consequences of gaming or using computer the whole day!

I will just post again if I encounter crashes or bsods.
Sorry for being off topic..!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yes. Any process you do, no matter how small or big the program is, needs some CPU cycles which leads to inaccurate results of Prime95.
> 
> Oh ok. Yes, the ambient temp this summer is unbelievably high.


Summer?
What dimension do you live in?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSH2oo0*
> 
> Well I made it at 4.7 but 4.8 takes to much vcore for my liking. Is this where you post the 24hr run?


What are your voltages, all of em?


----------



## WiSH2oo0

Good Morning Hamzta,

My voltages are all set to Auto and my CPU vcore is set to an Offset of 0.030. My CPU voltage during my 24hr Prime95 run ranged from v1.376 to v1.432 in CPU-Z but mostly hovered at v1.400 to v1.408 during the run.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSH2oo0*
> 
> Good Morning Hamzta,
> 
> My voltages are all set to Auto and my CPU vcore is set to an Offset of 0.030. My CPU voltage during my 24hr Prime95 run ranged from v1.376 to v1.432 in CPU-Z but mostly hovered at v1.400 to v1.408 during the run.


No change to QPI or PLL?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Summer?
> What dimension do you live in?


Lol. We live in the same dimension but different countries. I know you know that when it is summer season in one place then it could be another season in another place, right?


----------



## WiSH2oo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No change to QPI or PLL?


No voltage changes in bios other then "CPU Offset Voltage". Everything else in the bios is at "Default" settings other then LLC Ultra High, VRM Frequency 350, Phase Control Extreme and Duty Control Extreme.

I have a ASRock OC Formula I may tryout w/ my 2500K this weekend if I find the time. I'm not sure if I should use the ASRock OC Formula/2500K and go w/ GTX 670's in SLI. My other option is to return the ASRock OC Formula and buy a GTX Titan to use w/ my current Asus P8P67/2500K w/ the cash instead. I do not know which route would give me the best performance for 120Hz FPS gaming.


----------



## RushFudge

Update:

Prime Custom Blend failed after an hour, 0x124 BSOD. PLL on auto, should I use 1.71 now?
VCCIO on 1.1v. And after that BSOD my computer wont go past WIndows loading without enabling Internal pll overvoltage. So weird! It was disabled yesterday and it was fine!


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Prime Custom Blend failed after an hour, 0x124 BSOD. PLL on auto, should I use 1.71 now?
> VCCIO on 1.1v. And after that BSOD my computer wont go past WIndows loading without enabling Internal pll overvoltage. So weird! It was disabled yesterday and it was fine!


What I did was having PLL Overvoltage Enabled, PLL voltage 1.65v and just kept adjusting cpu voltage until I got it right.

I can boot without PLL Overvoltage but I don't know if it can cause instability if I do turn it off.

But start with setting PLL to something lower then 1.75v since many people have reported 124 bsods when having high PLL.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Summer?
> What dimension do you live in?


Due to the Earth's "wobble", the sun is more directly over the part of the Earth's surface where he lives than it is where *we* live. If you want to learn more about this, then do some research about Earth's wobble and how it affects the seasons all over the planet.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Due to the Earth's "wobble", the sun is more directly over the part of the Earth's surface where he lives than it is where *we* live. If you want to learn more about this, then do some research about Earth's wobble and how it affects the seasons all over the planet.


^ This


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Due to the Earth's "wobble", the sun is more directly over the part of the Earth's surface where he lives than it is where *we* live. If you want to learn more about this, then do some research about Earth's wobble and how it affects the seasons all over the planet.


Why does it wobble? Is it drunk? nah, just kiddin'.
yeah we are near the equator!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> Why does it wobble? Is it drunk? nah, just kiddin'.
> yeah we are near the equator!


lol I have to admit that I actually lol'd!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Due to the Earth's "wobble", the sun is more directly over the part of the Earth's surface where he lives than it is where *we* live. If you want to learn more about this, then do some research about Earth's wobble and how it affects the seasons all over the planet.


No such thing as "wobble"
You mean the axis?

Anyway I tried 47 multi, I tried 1.85 pll, 1.88 pll, pll overvoltage, QPI 1.22 (and lower), PLL 1.7, 1.6, 1.8, Vcore 1.42+

"WHEA UNCORRECTABLE ERROR" basicly within a couple seconds of prime95 blend.
Same with 46 multi, 45 multi.


----------



## RushFudge

Does this happened to anybody at all?
A bios config and internal pll overvoltage disabled boots up straight to the OS,
and then later the same bios config got stuck in windows loading screen.
So i will have to enable the internal pll overvoltage just to be able to boot into windows.

What is going on?


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> Does this happened to anybody at all?
> A bios config and internal pll overvoltage disabled boots up straight to the OS,
> and then later the same bios config got stuck in windows loading screen.
> So i will have to enable the internal pll overvoltage just to be able to boot into windows.
> 
> What is going on?


That has happend to me. I don't know for sure what happens but I contribute it to luck the times you can actually load without the PLL Overvoltage. Maybe someone else has a real technical explination.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No such thing as "wobble"
> You mean the axis?
> 
> Anyway I tried 47 multi, I tried 1.85 pll, 1.88 pll, pll overvoltage, QPI 1.22 (and lower), PLL 1.7, 1.6, 1.8, Vcore 1.42+
> 
> "WHEA UNCORRECTABLE ERROR" basicly within a couple seconds of prime95 blend.
> Same with 46 multi, 45 multi.


Looks like you left no stone unturned. Have you run occt & looked at the power graphs?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Looks like you left no stone unturned. Have you run occt & looked at the power graphs?


I cant look at anything during any high stress like prime or occt because the PC just Sadfaces so fast.


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> That has happend to me. I don't know for sure what happens but I contribute it to luck the times you can actually load without the PLL Overvoltage. Maybe someone else has a real technical explination.


Now i got bsod 0x124 again, after 20 mins of prime custom blend, my pll is 1.71250(no 1.71),vccio is 1.1.
Should I do a trial and error on the PLL voltage?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No such thing as "wobble"
> You mean the axis?


Yes there is. Look it up. What do you think makes the sun lower in the sky in the winter and higher in the summer? The Earth is constantly "wobbling". It's not really moving in a true wobble, but "wobble" is one of the terms being used. It's kind of like saying that the sun rises and sets: the sun doesn't move at all. It's the same manner of speaking.


----------



## munaim1

Updated







Thank you all for participating.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for participating.


You're alive again, lol


----------



## MADworld

I'm finding it hard to find guides to help me because I run a Sandy Bridge 2500K on a Asus Z77 Sabertooth. Most SB guides are for xx67 boards and all Z77 guides are for Ivy Bridge CPUs. If you know of one that can help me please go ahead and link it. Should I run xx67 settings on my Z77, Ivy settings for my SB or a combination of both?

Can I go ahead and just take the settings from this post? Ivy thread

I'm currently 12 hours stable with watercooling and prime blend 90%ram @ 70C

Bios settings
100x47=4700MHz
X.M.P. profile
Manual Vcore: 1.41V (CPU-Z 1.432)
CPU spectrum: disabled
VRM spectrum: disabled

I don't know what other settings to touch because of the Sandy/Ivy/xx67/Z77 confusion and on top of that the layout and renamed settings in UEFI compared to the old BIOS guides for xx67 don't really help but I can get it done if I am supposed to use a xx67 guide.


----------



## hamzta09

Went back to 42
Changed offset to +015
Changed QPI/VTT to 1.070
Changed PLL to 1.700

VCore during Prime95 Blend (6hours now) ias 1.308-1.320.
Temps: 65,70,71,69 (Max)

Why does my RAM voltage go to 1.51 and back to 1.50 randomly?


Ignore Vin4 and VBat.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I cant look at anything during any high stress like prime or occt because the PC just Sadfaces so fast.


Slow it down to enough to run occt for 5 minutes or so & look at the power graphs. They should be pretty much flat.


----------



## WiSH2oo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MADworld*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MADworld*
> 
> I'm finding it hard to find guides to help me because I run a Sandy Bridge 2500K on a Asus Z77 Sabertooth. Most SB guides are for xx67 boards and all Z77 guides are for Ivy Bridge CPUs. If you know of one that can help me please go ahead and link it. Should I run xx67 settings on my Z77, Ivy settings for my SB or a combination of both?
> 
> Can I go ahead and just take the settings from this post? Ivy thread
> 
> I'm currently 12 hours stable with watercooling and prime blend 90%ram @ 70C
> 
> Bios settings
> 100x47=4700MHz
> X.M.P. profile
> Manual Vcore: 1.41V (CPU-Z 1.432)
> CPU spectrum: disabled
> VRM spectrum: disabled
> 
> I don't know what other settings to touch because of the Sandy/Ivy/xx67/Z77 confusion and on top of that the layout and renamed settings in UEFI compared to the old BIOS guides for xx67 don't really help but I can get it done if I am supposed to use a xx67 guide.
Click to expand...

How are you liking that mobo Mad? I have been eyeballing it so I can pick up another GTX 670 for SLI. I was just worried about how it would play w/ my 2500K. We have almost identical voltages and settings for our overclocks aside from my P8P67 mobo.


----------



## Derko1

Wrong thread...


----------



## LuckyPlumule

HI,I have read many forums and all the stuff here,still got serious problems getting stable,im starting to be desperate.
In this setting sin booted in windows,but it wont hold stress testing.

XMP profile
Ratio 50x
Internal PPL Overvoltage Enabled
DDR Frekvency 1600Mhz
EPu Disabled

LLC ultra high
VRM frekvency 350
Power Phase Extreme
Duty Control Extreme
CPU Current Capability 140%

Vcore offset 0,110
Dram voltage 1.650
VCCSIO im not able to find anything,tried every value and BSOD 124
PPL voltage, boots in 1,4 and 1,89,and everything between that,but still BSOD 124
PCH Voltage auto
Spread Spectrum either disabled or enabled,wont change anything
C1,C3,C6,EIST doesnt affect anything.

I got Core i5 2500k,Asus P8Z68-V/Gen3,
2x(2x2 GB RAM DDR3 Kingston hyperX genesis grey CL9 1600Mhz 1.65V total 4 DIMM slots used)
2x7870 Sapphire
PSU Gigabyte SuperB 720W

If i get stable in tests, random BSOD124 or freezing occurs when i play games.
Tried everything,but cant get rid of that pesky BSOD124.
Voltages will boot even 1,385Vcore,so i think there is no need for 1,475V,but if I get stable on 1,475V i would be rly happy.Plz can u help me?

After 7 weeks trying 4,7-5,0Ghz i gave,set all auto and only multi to 45x,shame im not able to get this rig higher and stable,just once it was stable on 4,7Ghz,but dont know how or why.If u can help, i will by rly happy,to finally found some1.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSH2oo0*
> 
> How are you liking that mobo Mad? I have been eyeballing it so I can pick up another GTX 670 for SLI. I was just worried about how it would play w/ my 2500K. We have almost identical voltages and settings for our overclocks aside from my P8P67 mobo.


It's not really an ideal overclocking motherboard. It has a 4 phase PWM with a doubler, and a motherboard with a 6 phase PWM, which are often cheaper than that board, will perform better, as long as it uses decent MOSFETs.


----------



## ThunderCleese

Hi guys I've been having an utter nightmare trying to get a stable OC at a voltage I'm happy with, my motherboard is the biggest thing holding me back. Think I may have finally nailed it though, I'm about an hour 15 into an overnight run. One quick question, my mobo is a Gigabyte one, though EasyTune6 HW monitor is displaying some utterly messed up voltages. I'm currently at 4.4GHz and CPU-Z and HWMonitor both read 1.296v vcore, yet ET6 is reading 1.390v and 1.850 CPU Vid, moreover its showing 16.220v on the +3.3v line. The rest are all out of whack too.

So my question is; is it still necessary to include it in my screenshot? Or should I just have HWMonitor, seeing as it shows all the voltages, along with min/max etc.. Hopefully I'll be joining the club tomorrow!

EDIT: Decided to take a screenshot



EDIT: Okay so last night I couldn't sleep, so I got up to check on prime and at about 3 hours 15 it had crashed, with the "application has stopped working" message. So I closed down a few programs that were running in the background and set it going again, this time it made it about 4 hours before closing itself down. Now I'm not too sure what to make of this error, since none of the workers stopped and my whole system didn't crash. Any insight into this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThunderCleese*
> 
> Hi guys I've been having an utter nightmare trying to get a stable OC at a voltage I'm happy with, my motherboard is the biggest thing holding me back. Think I may have finally nailed it though, I'm about an hour 15 into an overnight run. One quick question, my mobo is a Gigabyte one, though EasyTune6 HW monitor is displaying some utterly messed up voltages. I'm currently at 4.4GHz and CPU-Z and HWMonitor both read 1.296v vcore, yet ET6 is reading 1.390v and 1.850 CPU Vid, moreover its showing 16.220v on the +3.3v line. The rest are all out of whack too.
> 
> So my question is; is it still necessary to include it in my screenshot? Or should I just have HWMonitor, seeing as it shows all the voltages, along with min/max etc.. Hopefully I'll be joining the club tomorrow!
> 
> EDIT: Decided to take a screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Okay so last night I couldn't sleep, so I got up to check on prime and at about 3 hours 15 it had crashed, with the "application has stopped working" message. So I closed down a few programs that were running in the background and set it going again, this time it made it about 4 hours before closing itself down. Now I'm not too sure what to make of this error, since none of the workers stopped and my whole system didn't crash. Any insight into this would be greatly appreciated.


Welcome to the OCN forums. Suggestion here would be to start your own thread in this subforum, as you're off-topic here -- you might get more responses, as a lot of folks with IB/SB-E CPUs probably aren't even reading this thread any longer.









Also might want to check the Intel Motherboards subforum in case there's a setup guide for your specific board.

Another suggestion would be to add an equipment list to your profile -- need to provide a little more information about your build to help the folks here who can help you...

Good luck.


----------



## RushFudge

Stuck at windows loading screen.

Internal PLL voltage enabled
this only happens during cold boot.


----------



## ThunderCleese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Welcome to the OCN forums. Suggestion here would be to start your own thread in this subforum, as you're off-topic here -- you might get more responses, as a lot of folks with IB/SB-E CPUs probably aren't even reading this thread any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also might want to check the Intel Motherboards subforum in case there's a setup guide for your specific board.
> 
> Another suggestion would be to add an equipment list to your profile -- need to provide a little more information about your build to help the folks here who can help you...
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for replying, and for the welcome









Yeah I thought this thread may be a little dead, but seeing as pretty much all the advice I've been going on has come from this thread, and I was hoping to make a submission, I thought I'd reply. Didn't realise you had to enable your rig in your signature, so it should be viewable now.

Turns out the problem was my RAM (two budget DIMMs from different manufacturers), loosening the timings increased stability somewhat, as did putting them in single channel. Ran small FFTs overnight and it made it over 9 hours before I stopped it. I have now been dropping my offset (don't have a fixed vcore setting in BIOS) and retesting with small FFTs for between 20mins to an hour and a half and it's been running fine. I am going keep dropping it until I crash then increase and do a ~12 hour test. Will be buying new RAM next week so will then try a blend and see if I get better results.


----------



## stahlhart

I think back to around pages 965-975 or so was when I worked on this. I found that what helped push me over stability-wise was some combination of (a) the right VCCIO and CPU PLL voltages, (b) setting LLC to 0%, and (c) manually setting memory timings in BIOS versus using an XMP profile. But at some point all of the stars lined up and I got 24 hours out of it. I only wish now that I had followed the rules for super stability more closely (90% of RAM _above_ system resources, not including them







), but I figured that the point was made and let it go at that.


----------



## topet2k12001

Hello OCN!

Not really that new as a registered forum user/member, but very new to overclocking. I have read a lot of materials online (threads here from OCN as well as other articles/forums/materials on the Internet). It's such an adventure and a lot of information that one needs to quickly understand to get started! I started doing the overclock only this weekend and indeed, as others have mentioned in various posts/forums, this "overclocking" thing can be done...as long as one has the patience to read, study, and understand...and of course, commit some "calculated risks/mistakes" through trial-and-error. Overall, it's a worthwhile experience.









I really did not want to overclock as a hobby/sport (others call this a "sport"), but merely wanted to learn and understand how this works. Hence, a small disclaimer: I am not a subject-matter expert in this field.

Throughout my little adventure, I have learned that while one can "boost" your rig's performance and push it to its limits (thereby turning into a "sport"), one can also use the knowledge of overclocking to "optimize" by finding the ideal (i.e. "just right" and not "too much" or "too little") power (voltage) to feed your processor at a desired/targeted performance level (clock speed) while ensuring that the result is stable for regular use.

The above understanding is what triggered my interest in this overclocking activity. My objective:

1. Make the CPU perform at 4GHz on full load when all Cores are fully loaded. At default/stock performance settings, the CPU is at 3.6GHz when all 4 Cores are fully loaded, due to multiplier default settings. I know I can push further, but my target is only 4GHz and I am satisfied with a 4GHz speed for my needs. Maybe when newer technology comes out in the future I would push my processor further so that it can keep up as I did not plan on changing my hardware often.

2. While doing so, find the optimal power/voltage supplied to help with heat (longevity of hardware) and power consumption (costs of electricity bill).

3. Make the CPU perform at non-overclock settings when idle. In short, I want to keep the "Turbo Boost" and "Power Saving" features of the processor enabled.

I am aware, through my readings, that my objective would easily be achieved by simply increasing the Turbo Multipliers to 40 on all the Cores and keeping everything elase untouched (C-States, EIST, etc.), which achieves Objective 1 and 3, but I would like to also achieve Objective 2. I have read that the stock/default (Auto) settings of voltage tend to feed more voltage than needed. I am also aware that as far as cost-vs.-benefit (effort involved in my objective versus results that I will get) may not be that great (I am on custom water-cooling, by the way), but at least this is a good starting point for learning and it has minimal risk involved, if at all.

I have started running Prime95 and there are just about 10 minutes left to finish 12 hours. I will post my results; I would appreciate any feedback, tips, insights, etc. Also I hope to qualify for the "Sandy Stable Club"!


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Friends,

Attached is my submission to qualify for the Sandy Stable Club.

Cooler: EK Supreme HF
OC Method: Turbo Boost (40x) Manual Method
BIOS VCore: 1.220
LLC: Level 4
CPU PLL: Auto
Hyperthreading: Enabled
All Other Settings: Untouched
C-States, EIST, Thermal Monitor: Enabled



4GHz Turbo Boost VCore 1.220 LLC Level 4.png 498k .png file


*EDIT/UPDATE:* I would like to share the BIOS Settings I have used for this overclock (4.0GHz) on Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7-B3.

13040030.jpg 1,573k .jpg file


13040031.jpg 1,515k .jpg file


13040032.jpg 1,655k .jpg file


13040033.jpg 1,617k .jpg file


----------



## stahlhart

Nice.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Nice.


Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> Attached is my submission to qualify for the Sandy Stable Club.
> 
> Cooler: EK Supreme HF
> OC Method: Turbo Boost (40x)
> BIOS VCore: 1.220
> LLC: Level 4
> CPU PLL: Auto
> Hyperthreading: Enabled
> All Other Settings: Untouched
> C-States, EIST, Thermal Monitor: Enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 4GHz Turbo Boost VCore 1.220 LLC Level 4.png 498k .png file










You live in a very hot place my friend, not an idea location for overclocking but nonetheless good job. That chip will last you a while for normal daily usage. The only reason IMO why you would need 4ghz+ on the CPU is when you are trying minimise hindrance on a multi GPU setup.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in a very hot place my friend, not an idea location for overclocking but nonetheless good job. That chip will last you a while for normal daily usage. The only reason IMO why you would need 4ghz+ on the CPU is when you are trying minimise hindrance on a multi GPU setup.


Yes, it is very hot right now in the Philippines (our country is located near the equator). Unlike others, there are only two (2) seasons: wet and dry. It's the summer months (dry season)right now, usually starts March. "Wet" season starts in June when it's always raining. Generally, the Philippines has a humid climate. So even during the "wet season", while the average weather gives 25-27 degrees Celcius, humidity is high. Here's the latest weather update for the Philippines:



weather.png 37k .png file


I agree on your opinion. processors nowadays are high-performers; even at stock clocks they are fast which is why I was really not into overclocking, but I just got curious over the weekend so I started reading a lot and trying this stuff out. And yes, you are right that I have a multi-GPU setup (just two video cards, AMD 6970). I suppose you are one of those who are already into overclocking as you have known it without me telling.


----------



## Sashimi

Lol I didn't know you were running a dual GPU, I was only saying haha, but thanks. And yes I consider overclocking a hobbie. More accurately it is building and tweaking PC which I enjoy.

Personally I just sweat like I just came out of the shower at any temperature above 30c but that's because I'm not used to hot weather. I admire your endurance.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Lol I didn't know you were running a dual GPU, I was only saying haha, but thanks. And yes I consider overclocking a hobbie. More accurately it is building and tweaking PC which I enjoy.
> 
> Personally I just sweat like I just came out of the shower at any temperature above 30c but that's because I'm not used to hot weather. I admire your endurance.


Our country, Philippines, is really really hot. Even though we are used yo hot weather, we hate it. The ambient temp in my room, without AC, is a freakin 33C!


----------



## Durden

So I've finally got the time to start my overclocking (the missus is away for two weeks!







)

From everything I've researched I've got these action plans:

CPU Current Capability - 140%
Phase and Duty Control - Extreme
EPU Power saving - Disabled
VRM Frequency - Manual - 350
C1E and Speedsteep - enabled
C3 and C6 on Auto

- Start everything on auto and multi set to 45 @ 1.25V working until stable
- Find out what LLC I need at stable VCore
- Then lower PLL Voltage to 1.40 and work my way up to stability again.
- Lower LLC and VCore a few more notches. And test stability
- Convert to Offset once stable and test again

Do you guys think this is a good way of going about it? Also I'm looking to grab an ssd soon and read that the C3 & C6 states have an impact on sata 3 performance. With that in mind should I try my overclock with these states enabled in advance to get them working/stable!

Also I've read alot about the 1344 (and 17xx can't remember exact!) custom blends as a quick test for stability. How long would I need to run these to just know quickly?! I use to run blend for 12hours previously

Many thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Our country, Philippines, is really really hot. Even though we are used yo hot weather, we hate it. The ambient temp in my room, without AC, is a freakin 33C!


That is insane...I'd be cranky all the time in that heat lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> So I've finally got the time to start my overclocking (the missus is away for two weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> From everything I've researched I've got these action plans:
> 
> CPU Current Capability - 140%
> Phase and Duty Control - Extreme
> EPU Power saving - Disabled
> VRM Frequency - Manual - 350
> C1E and Speedsteep - enabled
> C3 and C6 on Auto
> 
> - Start everything on auto and multi set to 45 @ 1.25V working until stable
> - Find out what LLC I need at stable VCore
> - Then lower PLL Voltage to 1.40 and work my way up to stability again.
> - Lower LLC and VCore a few more notches. And test stability
> - Convert to Offset once stable and test again
> 
> Do you guys think this is a good way of going about it? Also I'm looking to grab an ssd soon and read that the C3 & C6 states have an impact on sata 3 performance. With that in mind should I try my overclock with these states enabled in advance to get them working/stable!
> 
> Also I've read alot about the 1344 (and 17xx can't remember exact!) custom blends as a quick test for stability. How long would I need to run these to just know quickly?! I use to run blend for 12hours previously
> 
> Many thanks for your help in advance


Looks good. Only thing I would add is that you may need to tweak your VCCIO (or otherwise called QPI/VTT voltage) in addition to PLL if you start receiving BSOD 124. That's probably the most annoying part of overclocking a sandy.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Our country, Philippines, is really really hot. Even though we are used yo hot weather, we hate it. The ambient temp in my room, without AC, is a freakin 33C!


Could you send some warmth over to "sunny" Britain please








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> That is insane...I'd be cranky all the time in that heat lol.
> Looks good. Only thing I would add is that you may need to tweak your VCCIO (or otherwise called QPI/VTT voltage) in addition to PLL if you start receiving BSOD 124. That's probably the most annoying part of overclocking a sandy.


Thanks I've had to restart my overclock as I (stupidly) got bored one night and thought I'd upgrade my bios which wiped out my previous overclock settings







I was trying to figure out why my graphics card kept freezing up and cutting back in and noticed that the newer bios had some changes for possibly fix to this... silly I know but you live and learn ha

With BSODS 124 that increasing PLL or VCCIO higher helps but is there a time when stable that its advisable to start finding the lower settings to all these? I just don't know if I should concentrate on one thing at a time or is it a case of juggling/keeping a track of everything!


----------



## LyskaRyskaCZ

Hey guys, can you tell me if this screenshot has all the info as needed? This is just my first real attempt, but nice overclock already.



http://imgur.com/Zx7Y3Rg


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> That is insane...I'd be cranky all the time in that heat lol.


Yeah, I'd expect that. I hate the climate in this country









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Could you send some warmth over to "sunny" Britain please


I wish I could send all of the warmth from this country to yours


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LyskaRyskaCZ*
> 
> Hey guys, can you tell me if this screenshot has all the info as needed? This is just my first real attempt, but nice overclock already.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Zx7Y3Rg


Great Clock + Temps!


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LyskaRyskaCZ*
> 
> Hey guys, can you tell me if this screenshot has all the info as needed? This is just my first real attempt, but nice overclock already.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Zx7Y3Rg


Awesome clock! Question though...is the 5 Ghz clock worth it with 1333 RAM? Or would it benefit having 1600 or even 1866? I ask as I don't see many overclocks with RAM running that slow.


----------



## LyskaRyskaCZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Awesome clock! Question though...is the 5 Ghz clock worth it with 1333 RAM? Or would it benefit having 1600 or even 1866? I ask as I don't see many overclocks with RAM running that slow.


This is just my first shot







I only let the AutoOC feature do the job, which set my CPU to 5253Mhz, but wasnt stable in prime for more than 4 hours, so I only lowered the multi from 51 to 49 and then I got this resulst... I am starting from 4500Mhz up with default settings now and will see how far I get...

From some reviews I red, there is very little difference in performance (2-3%) between 1333-1600Mhz on RAM...

Have them set on 1600Mhz now when using BLCK 100Mhz...


----------



## munaim1

Spreadsheet updated, keep up the great work guys!!!


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LyskaRyskaCZ*
> 
> This is just my first shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only let the AutoOC feature do the job, which set my CPU to 5253Mhz, but wasnt stable in prime for more than 4 hours, so I only lowered the multi from 51 to 49 and then I got this resulst... I am starting from 4500Mhz up with default settings now and will see how far I get...
> 
> From some reviews I red, there is very little difference in performance (2-3%) between 1333-1600Mhz on RAM...
> 
> Have them set on 1600Mhz now when using BLCK 100Mhz...


2%-3% is conservative and greatly depends on the applications you're using. Anandtech's Ian Cutress did a good write up comparing differing speeds of G.Skill RAM from 1333 to 2400. The article can be found HERE. In a nutshell, he found the sweet spot for RAM on IB was in the 1600-1866 range. I assume results should be similar for SB as well. None the less, it's an informative article.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Could you send some warmth over to "sunny" Britain please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I've had to restart my overclock as I (stupidly) got bored one night and thought I'd upgrade my bios which wiped out my previous overclock settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to figure out why my graphics card kept freezing up and cutting back in and noticed that the newer bios had some changes for possibly fix to this... silly I know but you live and learn ha
> 
> With BSODS 124 that increasing PLL or VCCIO higher helps but is there a time when stable that its advisable to start finding the lower settings to all these? I just don't know if I should concentrate on one thing at a time or is it a case of juggling/keeping a track of everything!


Yes, for these voltages it's not the higher the better, you need to find an optimal point and the only way to do it is trial and error.

I would recommend let the BSOD codes guide your direction. Follow the below code list and adjust voltages that would fix the type of crashes you were having.

http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list

If you have BSOD 101, up the vcore until it is gone.

If you start having BSOD 124, I would start tweaking VCCIO and PLL, and use the duration before crash as a measurement to compare stability between settings. I recommend start with VCCIO and start from 0.98 and PLL from 1.5. To give you an example:

If at 0.98 VCCIO you crash at the 2 hrs mark, so you up this a notch and it crashed at 8 hrs mark, then chances are it may be stable if you up it a little bit more. If after upping another notch you crash at 4 hrs then obviously something else is causing it. I would then revert back to the previous 8 hrs duration setting, and up PLL a notch to see if it improves. After that, keep upping PLL until you are crash free.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Yes, for these voltages it's not the higher the better, you need to find an optimal point and the only way to do it is trial and error.
> 
> I would recommend let the BSOD codes guide your direction. Follow the below code list and adjust voltages that would fix the type of crashes you were having.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list
> 
> If you have BSOD 101, up the vcore until it is gone.
> 
> If you start having BSOD 124, I would start tweaking VCCIO and PLL, and use the duration before crash as a measurement to compare stability between settings. I recommend start with VCCIO and start from 0.98 and PLL from 1.5. To give you an example:
> 
> If at 0.98 VCCIO you crash at the 2 hrs mark, so you up this a notch and it crashed at 8 hrs mark, then chances are it may be stable if you up it a little bit more. If after upping another notch you crash at 4 hrs then obviously something else is causing it. I would then revert back to the previous 8 hrs duration setting, and up PLL a notch to see if it improves. After that, keep upping PLL until you are crash free.


Thank you for the pointers that makes much more sense now on how to measure each tweak! I've been playing around tonight to just get 4.5 stable on auto settings for the other volts apart from VCore (around 1.340 currently) once I'm happy with that I think I'll start setting the vccio and PLL.

When you say test what settings exactly do you run in prime?! For tonight's work I've just been running custom 1344 & 1792 for 10 mins (if it even lasts that long!) just to find the correct VCore for 4.5. After that I was just going to run custom (default FFTs) and use 90% ram. Would you say that's about right?

Many thank again for the help


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Thank you for the pointers that makes much more sense now on how to measure each tweak! I've been playing around tonight to just get 4.5 stable on auto settings for the other volts apart from VCore (around 1.340 currently) once I'm happy with that I think I'll start setting the vccio and PLL.
> 
> When you say test what settings exactly do you run in prime?! For tonight's work I've just been running custom 1344 & 1792 for 10 mins (if it even lasts that long!) just to find the correct VCore for 4.5. After that I was just going to run custom (default FFTs) and use 90% ram. Would you say that's about right?
> 
> Many thank again for the help


Personally I haven't try those custom 1344 & 1792 FFT settings myself so I can't tell you how they fare as quick stability indicator. What I usually do is run a custom blend Prime95 with 95% RAM usage, but only run each FFT for half a minute. If I pass that, I up the vcore by 0.05 and go for a full custom blend with 95% RAM usage full session.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Personally I haven't try those custom 1344 & 1792 FFT settings myself so I can't tell you how they fare as quick stability indicator. What I usually do is run a custom blend Prime95 with 95% RAM usage, but only run each FFT for half a minute. If I pass that, I up the vcore by 0.05 and go for a full custom blend with 95% RAM usage full session.


How long does it normally take for the custom blend set to half a minute to complete for you?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> Attached is my submission to qualify for the Sandy Stable Club.
> 
> Cooler: EK Supreme HF
> OC Method: Turbo Boost (40x)
> BIOS VCore: 1.220
> LLC: Level 4
> CPU PLL: Auto
> Hyperthreading: Enabled
> All Other Settings: Untouched
> C-States, EIST, Thermal Monitor: Enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 4GHz Turbo Boost VCore 1.220 LLC Level 4.png 498k .png file


You really should try to push it to 4.2 or 4.4GHz. The longevity of the processor won't be compromised at the voltages required for those, as long as the temperature is sufficiently low.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> How long does it normally take for the custom blend set to half a minute to complete for you?


If I remember correctly 40 mins each complete cycle at half a min each FFT.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> You really should try to push it to 4.2 or 4.4GHz. The longevity of the processor won't be compromised at the voltages required for those, as long as the temperature is sufficiently low.


Thanks for the tip, sir. Actually I'm not into overclocking (just got curious), but it looks like I will eventually go for such as I learn more.









My only concern though is that the 4.5GHz performance (and electricity costs associated with it) might be impractical for my needs. I am barely a gamer (I used to be when I was tad younger) so most of my computer usage is just regular stuff like browsing, media (music/videos/pictures), office work (number-crunching with Excel) and the like.

Or perhaps, would you have some data that will help me make a decision as far as electricity/power consumption between 4GHz versus higher clocks such as 4.5GHz? Thanks in advance.









One other item I am very interested in would be overclocking through "offset voltage" methods. I only started reading over the weekend on the basic overclocking approach (manual voltage and Load-Line Calibration), but will definitely invest some time learning the "offset" method/approach. I heard that the good thing with "offset" is that when the clocks scale down low, so does the VCore voltage (and hence may save me some electricity costs).

*EDIT:* now that it was mentioned, I will try going for 4.2GHz over the weekend.







I also liked the most recent posts about giving a general idea on how exactly other voltages should be tweaked (VCCIO and QPT/Vtt, did I get it right)? I believe that if I learn more about this, then it will mean that I can shoot for a lower VCore voltage and instead compensate it through these other voltage settings, correct?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, sir. Actually I'm not into overclocking (just got curious), but it looks like I will eventually go for such as I learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern though is that the 4.5GHz performance (and electricity costs associated with it) might be impractical for my needs. I am barely a gamer (I used to be when I was tad younger) so most of my computer usage is just regular stuff like browsing, media (music/videos/pictures), office work (number-crunching with Excel) and the like.
> 
> Or perhaps, would you have some data that will help me make a decision as far as electricity/power consumption between 4GHz versus higher clocks such as 4.5GHz? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other item I am very interested in would be overclocking through "offset voltage" methods. I only started reading over the weekend on the basic overclocking approach (manual voltage and Load-Line Calibration), but will definitely invest some time learning the "offset" method/approach. I heard that the good thing with "offset" is that when the clocks scale down low, so does the VCore voltage (and hence may save me some electricity costs).


The actual increase in power usage between a CPU running at 1.2V and 1.3V is pretty small. Sandy bridge CPUs are very power efficient, do you probably won't see a significant increase in the computer's total power usage.

Offset voltage causes the CPU to decrease its voltage when it goes to idle, so that you aren't running at max voltage constantly.

If you are going into idle a lot, using an offset voltage will probably save a little power. If you have speed step enabled, then your CPU won't use much power when in idle, anyway.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, sir. Actually I'm not into overclocking (just got curious), but it looks like I will eventually go for such as I learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern though is that the 4.5GHz performance (and electricity costs associated with it) might be impractical for my needs. I am barely a gamer (I used to be when I was tad younger) so most of my computer usage is just regular stuff like browsing, media (music/videos/pictures), office work (number-crunching with Excel) and the like.
> 
> Or perhaps, would you have some data that will help me make a decision as far as electricity/power consumption between 4GHz versus higher clocks such as 4.5GHz? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other item I am very interested in would be overclocking through "offset voltage" methods. I only started reading over the weekend on the basic overclocking approach (manual voltage and Load-Line Calibration), but will definitely invest some time learning the "offset" method/approach. I heard that the good thing with "offset" is that when the clocks scale down low, so does the VCore voltage (and hence may save me some electricity costs).


I believe offset OC is just what you need if power consumption is a main concern. You are correct that the vcore scales up and down together with usage which would save you a good amount of power. If you do switch to offset OC, that will save you some power and can enable you to clock your CPU higher without blowing your budget.

In terms of real world performance I find noticeable boost up to 4.5ghz, however whether or not you need it will be entirely up to you. Scenarios that I find can benefit from going above 4.0ghz includes an incredibly complex excel with tonnes of calculations and data sources, and using GIMP to edit a massive A1 poster.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The actual increase in power usage between a CPU running at 1.2V and 1.3V is pretty small. Sandy bridge CPUs are very power efficient, do you probably won't see a significant increase in the computer's total power usage.
> 
> Offset voltage causes the CPU to decrease its voltage when it goes to idle, so that you aren't running at max voltage constantly.
> 
> If you are going into idle a lot, using an offset voltage will probably save a little power. If you have speed step enabled, then your CPU won't use much power when in idle, anyway.


Thanks for the information! Sorry I didn't notice you already replied when I edited my previous post. Anyway I'm quoting the edit here as I have a follow-up question, hope you can help. I have read a little about "offset" as well as tweaking other voltages, just like to confirm my understanding:
Quote:


> EDIT: now that it was mentioned, I will try going for 4.2GHz over the weekend. smile.gif I also liked the most recent posts about giving a general idea on how exactly other voltages should be tweaked (VCCIO and QPT/Vtt, did I get it right)? I believe that if I learn more about this, then it will mean that I can shoot for a lower VCore voltage and instead compensate it through these other voltage settings, correct?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I believe offset OC is just what you need if power consumption is a main concern. You are correct that the vcore scales up and down together with usage which would save you a good amount of power. If you do switch to offset OC, that will save you some power and can enable you to clock your CPU higher without blowing your budget.
> 
> In terms of real world performance I find noticeable boost up to 4.5ghz, however whether or not you need it will be entirely up to you. Scenarios that I find can benefit from going above 4.0ghz includes an incredibly complex excel with tonnes of calculations and data sources, and using GIMP to edit a massive A1 poster.


Great, thank you for this information! Thanks also for your previous post in giving a non-technical overview on how to tweak the other voltages. I will definitely spend some time to learn the "offset voltage" approach to overclocking so that I can keep electricity costs at bay while going beyond 4GHz.

This is a wonderful thread; hope that those with experience will not stop sharing their knowledge!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Thanks for the information! Sorry I didn't notice you already replied when I edited my previous post. Anyway I'm quoting the edit here as I have a follow-up question, hope you can help. I have read a little about "offset" as well as tweaking other voltages, just like to confirm my understanding:
> 
> Great, thank you for this information! Thanks also for your previous post in giving a non-technical overview on how to tweak the other voltages. I will definitely spend some time to learn the "offset voltage" approach to overclocking so that I can keep electricity costs at bay while going beyond 4GHz.
> 
> This is a wonderful thread; hope that those with experience will not stop sharing their knowledge!


Not a problem. To answer the "edited" part of your original post. Yes getting the VCCIO and PLL right can ensure your VCORE is at the absolute minimum required hence save you energy and reduce heat.

After that, provided you don't change your motherboard, CPU or RAM, you can pretty much dial up and down the clock speed at will by adjusting nothing but the multiplier and VCORE.









Good luck


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Not a problem. To answer the "edited" part of your original post. Yes getting the VCCIO and PLL right can ensure your VCORE is at the absolute minimum required hence save you energy and reduce heat.
> 
> After that, provided you don't change your motherboard, CPU or RAM, you can pretty much dial up and down the clock speed at will by adjusting nothing but the multiplier and VCORE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


I see...wow, that sounds great! So basically, just an initial effort and from there I can tweak ala-manual approach, right? Excellent! I will read up on more online articles to learn about the "offset" approach to overclocking. Will keep everyone posted (I might do this on the coming weekend). Thanks so much!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> I see...wow, that sounds great! So basically, just an initial effort and from there I can tweak ala-manual approach, right? Excellent! I will read up on more online articles to learn about the "offset" approach to overclocking. Will keep everyone posted (I might do this on the coming weekend). Thanks so much!


Yes that's right. Consider this the initial set up. After this it's all very flexible. You can easily dial it down in summer, or boost it up for benchmarks etc etc. It's a whole lot of fun.









Good luck.


----------



## Durden

Managed to pass the 1344 & 1792 custom blends last night using this template:

Ai Tweaker

Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores: 45
Internal PLL Voltage: Disabled
Memory Frequency: 1600
DRAM Timing Control: stock
EPU Power Saving MODE: Disabled

Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >

CPU Ratio: Auto
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto

Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)

Load-Line Calibration: Ultra High
VRM Frequency: Manual
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Voltage: Manual Mode
CPU Manual Voltage: 1.360V
DRAM Voltage: 1.50V
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled

Advanced\ CPU Configuration >

CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Disabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: Enabled
CPU C6 Report: Enabled

Is there anything that jumps out as too little or excessive for a 4.5 clock?
I've set a custom blend to run this morning (always scared to leave them running while at work







) so hoping to get 12hours out of it. My next step is to start setting my VCCIO and PLL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Yes that's right. Consider this the initial set up. After this it's all very flexible. You can easily dial it down in summer, or boost it up for benchmarks etc etc. It's a whole lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.


On the setting of VCCIO and PLL would you say it's best to find these sweet spots at stock first then start overclocking or to overclock and then start the process?


----------



## LyskaRyskaCZ

Hi guys, looking for advice here, I am stable at 5Ghz now (happy to be on this clock with much lower Vcore than my first attempt):



http://imgur.com/0CWfiUd


The problem is, i am doing the prime blend test and works fine even when i use computer, the strange thing is the sound is getting freeze every 10 second for very short while when playing mp3 or streaming some music from internet. There is no other freeze of computer, browsing or anything else is not affected, only sound.

What settings should i change now? Going to make some more screenshots from bios now.


http://imgur.com/OkAbd


Next thing is the Asus Suite 2 give me problems to load the Fan Expert app:


It never works (has nothing to do with overclock). I have tried to complete reinstall of all Asus Suite, clean register, but nothing helps. I also searched over the internet, but could not find any solution, only people with the same problem







The app give actually two errors, this i mentioned and other one i can not think of right now...

There isnt exe in folder lol:


Also in bios i set the fan to run at full speed when cpu reach 60 degrees, manually stopped the fan, the temp went over 70, i released the fan, but was still going only on 800 rpm, any idea?


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LyskaRyskaCZ*
> 
> Hi guys, looking for advice here, I am stable at 5Ghz now (happy to be on this clock with much lower Vcore than my first attempt):
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0CWfiUd
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, i am doing the prime blend test and works fine even when i use computer, the strange thing is the sound is getting freeze every 10 second for very short while when playing mp3 or streaming some music from internet. There is no other freeze of computer, browsing or anything else is not affected, only sound.
> 
> What settings should i change now? Going to make some more screenshots from bios now.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OkAbd
> 
> 
> Next thing is the Asus Suite 2 give me problems to load the Fan Expert app:
> 
> 
> It never works (has nothing to do with overclock). I have tried to complete reinstall of all Asus Suite, clean register, but nothing helps. I also searched over the internet, but could not find any solution, only people with the same problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The app give actually two errors, this i mentioned and other one i can not think of right now...
> 
> There isnt exe in folder lol:
> 
> 
> Also in bios i set the fan to run at full speed when cpu reach 60 degrees, manually stopped the fan, the temp went over 70, i released the fan, but was still going only on 800 rpm, any idea?


Not sure if you've seen this: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?20367-Fan-Xpert-2-issues-acsess-violation-at-address-0040b590...

but if your read down to one of the posts near the bottom they mention an OS re-install fixed it so its definitly software based problem. Sorry cant be much more help hope you find out whats causing it!


----------



## Art Vanelay

I found an interesting article for the guy wondering about power consumption of an overclocked CPU.
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2200205


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Managed to pass the 1344 & 1792 custom blends last night using this template:
> 
> Ai Tweaker
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
> BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
> Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
> By All Cores: 45
> Internal PLL Voltage: Disabled
> Memory Frequency: 1600
> DRAM Timing Control: stock
> EPU Power Saving MODE: Disabled
> 
> Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >
> 
> CPU Ratio: Auto
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto
> 
> Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)
> 
> Load-Line Calibration: Ultra High
> VRM Frequency: Manual
> VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Duty Control: Extreme
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> CPU Voltage: Manual Mode
> CPU Manual Voltage: 1.360V
> DRAM Voltage: 1.50V
> VCCSA Voltage: Auto
> VCCIO Voltage: Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled
> 
> Advanced\ CPU Configuration >
> 
> CPU Ratio: Auto
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
> Active Processor Cores: All
> Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology: Disabled
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> CPU C1E: Enabled
> CPU C3 Report: Enabled
> CPU C6 Report: Enabled
> 
> Is there anything that jumps out as too little or excessive for a 4.5 clock?
> I've set a custom blend to run this morning (always scared to leave them running while at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so hoping to get 12hours out of it. My next step is to start setting my VCCIO and PLL.
> On the setting of VCCIO and PLL would you say it's best to find these sweet spots at stock first then start overclocking or to overclock and then start the process?


Usually VCCIO is fine on auto at lower clock. Only on higher clock the BIOS will have trouble deciding what to use. As it's there's no clear indication at what clock manual setting VCCIO and PLL is require, I would suggest tweaking it only when you encounter problems with it otherwise leave it at auto for simplicity.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Usually VCCIO is fine on auto at lower clock. Only on higher clock the BIOS will have trouble deciding what to use. As it's there's no clear indication at what clock manual setting VCCIO and PLL is require, I would suggest tweaking it only when you encounter problems with it otherwise leave it at auto for simplicity.


Thanks for the heads up! Currently 3+ hours into a prime95 run. Had to up the VCore to 1.375 (which under load in CPUZ showed up as 1.360) feel its a but on the high side so was hoping by setting VCCIO and PLL could lower it. Would a high clock be 4.7 upwards?!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! Currently 3+ hours into a prime95 run. Had to up the VCore to 1.375 (which under load in CPUZ showed up as 1.360) feel its a but on the high side so was hoping by setting VCCIO and PLL could lower it. Would a high clock be 4.7 upwards?!


1.36 for 4.5ghz is neither high or low IMO. The fact that your bios voltage is higher than the CPUZ reported load voltage could mean you are over-compensating with Load-Line calibration. May want to lower that one notch to reduce the difference, and then set the voltage manually to 1.36 in BIOS.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> 1.36 for 4.5ghz is neither high or low IMO. The fact that your bios voltage is higher than the CPUZ reported load voltage could mean you are over-compensating with Load-Line calibration. May want to lower that one notch to reduce the difference, and then set the voltage manually to 1.36 in BIOS.


11 hours and still running good! I may have misunderstood LLC, I thought the higher the setting the truer the voltage (less vdroop) you got. When I had it lower (High) and the voltage at 1.370v I was getting 1.336/1.344v under load. Will do some reading up today and see! Who knows it may have been other settings that tipped me over! I do know that the C states I have enabled lends to instability with manual voltage so maybe turning them off (apart from C1) could help. Just want to get the lowest voltage possible, eventually I'd like to switch to offset mode


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> 11 hours and still running good! I may have misunderstood LLC, I thought the higher the setting the truer the voltage (less vdroop) you got. When I had it lower (High) and the voltage at 1.370v I was getting 1.336/1.344v under load. Will do some reading up today and see! Who knows it may have been other settings that tipped me over! I do know that the C states I have enabled lends to instability with manual voltage so maybe turning them off (apart from C1) could help. Just want to get the lowest voltage possible, eventually I'd like to switch to offset mode


Oh sorry just realise I think I made a mistake, what I meant was upping LLC a notch, not down, to close up the gap. There are all sorts of science behind LLC but the non-technical implication is that it's a tool to stabilise VCORE by aligning BIOS entry with real consumption.

If this blend run passes, what you may still want to do is lower the VCORE a bit just to see what kind of errors you'll receive. For example if you lower it a notch or two and suddenly you receive BSOD 124 then you may want to start tweaking VCCIO and PLL.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Oh sorry just realise I think I made a mistake, what I meant was upping LLC a notch, not down, to close up the gap. There are all sorts of science behind LLC but the non-technical implication is that it's a tool to stabilise VCORE by aligning BIOS entry with real consumption.


It's currently on Ultra High, so setting it to Extreme? That just seems a bit over the top for only a 4.5 clock. Are there any other settings that may cause this discrepancy, like Phase or Duty Control? Any C States?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> If this blend run passes, what you may still want to do is lower the VCORE a bit just to see what kind of errors you'll receive. For example if you lower it a notch or two and suddenly you receive BSOD 124 then you may want to start tweaking VCCIO and PLL.


Either way I'll know more tonight when I finally get home but when I was on the lower VCore it was consistently 101 errors. From my previous overclock I was roughly at 1.365V (under load) for a 4.6 clock but since I had to re-install my old bios I lost all the settings I had used and didn't have any notes haha I was just hoping to tighten the voltages by trying lower than AUTO voltages for both VCCIO and PLL (thus freeing a notch or two on VCore) but I may be getting things confused!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> It's currently on Ultra High, so setting it to Extreme? That just seems a bit over the top for only a 4.5 clock. Are there any other settings that may cause this discrepancy, like Phase or Duty Control? Any C States?
> Either way I'll know more tonight when I finally get home but when I was on the lower VCore it was consistently 101 errors. From my previous overclock I was roughly at 1.365V (under load) for a 4.6 clock but since I had to re-install my old bios I lost all the settings I had used and didn't have any notes haha I was just hoping to tighten the voltages by trying lower than AUTO voltages for both VCCIO and PLL (thus freeing a notch or two on VCore) but I may be getting things confused!


Nevermind adjusting the LLC setting then as long as your chip is stable, the discrepancies don't matter.

If any lower than current setting you get BSOD 101 then that pretty much seals the deal. Nothing fixed 101 except for more VCORE as far as I know.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Nevermind adjusting the LLC setting then as long as your chip is stable, the discrepancies don't matter.
> 
> If any lower than current setting you get BSOD 101 then that pretty much seals the deal. Nothing fixed 101 except for more VCORE as far as I know.


Fingers crossed when I get home tonight (and its not burnt down! lol) I'll be able able to celebrate a stable 24 hours in prime95. I still may play about with PLL and VCCIO though... just have it in my mind it'll be better/efficient in the long run


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Fingers crossed when I get home tonight (and its not burnt down! lol) I'll be able able to celebrate a stable 24 hours in prime95. I still may play about with PLL and VCCIO though... just have it in my mind it'll be better/efficient in the long run


Hahahaha best of luck.

Yeah good idea to have your other voltages "set up" manual settings are always better than auto if you get them right.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Hahahaha best of luck.
> 
> Yeah good idea to have your other voltages "set up" manual settings are always better than auto if you get them right.


Thanks I'll hopefully have a pic to post up when I get home... knowing me its probably done wrong but at least it'll be stable again







The only reason I started this all over again was because I was getting random lockups on my graphics driver so upgraded bios thinking that would help... silly I know but been fun learning again!


----------



## Durden

45.jpg 507k .jpg file


24 hours!

*Munaim1 edit:*


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> 45.jpg 507k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 24 hours!


Congratz man that wasn't too hard was it? Hahahahaha......


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Congratz man that wasn't too hard was it? Hahahahaha......


Thanks! I'm definitely taking notes this time around incase I get the urge to break it all again! Haha now to tweak it... Though the rooms spinning right now so may wait till I'm sober









Edit: do those temps look ok?!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Thanks! I'm definitely taking notes this time around incase I get the urge to break it all again! Haha now to tweak it... Though the rooms spinning right now so may wait till I'm sober
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: do those temps look ok?!


Yeah temp's fine. You still have plenty of head room in temps.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Yeah temp's fine. You still have plenty of head room in temps.


What would be safe you reckon? Most people say to keep them bellow 70C I don't think during normal usage I'd even get near there but I don't want to brick it during tests


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> What would be safe you reckon? Most people say to keep them bellow 70C I don't think during normal usage I'd even get near there but I don't want to brick it during tests


Yes I would say below 70c. I doubt your chip will ever reach the same temp as you do in tests so if your test temp stays below 70c then you're good.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Yes I would say below 70c. I doubt your chip will ever reach the same temp as you do in tests so if your test temp stays below 70c then you're good.


Thank you again for all the help. I think I may give it a few days before I tweek the overclock again... until this hangover is over properly haha


----------



## yinx

I'm having the hardest time to get my system stable... even at speeds as low as 4,5







Read a bunch of guides... started over many times with different approaches... nothing helped. I'm getting a bit desperate.

At 4.5 I seem to be stranding, since it's now on a manual 1.385 vcore in the BIOS and Prime95 still seem to be stranding at 30 minutes. I tried upping the Multi-Step Load-Line to level 5, which seems to help, but my voltage in CPU-Z is through the roof. I don't want to pass 1.400. I don't see any point in trying higher vcore from this point.

Some settings:

Internal CPU PPL Overvoltage: Enabled
Turbo boost: Disabled
CPU cores enabled: All
CPU Multi-threading: Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E): Disabled
C3/C6 State Support: Disabled
CPU Thermal monitor: Disabled
CPU EIST Function: Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT: Disabled

All other voltages on Auto. I've read the guides about VCCIO and VCCSA, but I don't understand these things. Perhaps they can help... but I'm going to need some advice on this.

Something is up. My temps are great... I'm rarely going higher than 75, so there's room there. I refuse to believe that I have to set my manual vcore higher than 1.385 to reach 4.5.. but maybe I just have a weak chip. Can you guys give me some tips on where to look?

Almost forgot to mention... I'm on a 2600k, P67A-UD4-B3. Cooler is a Noctua NH-U14S.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yinx*
> 
> I'm having the hardest time to get my system stable... even at speeds as low as 4,5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read a bunch of guides... started over many times with different approaches... nothing helped. I'm getting a bit desperate.
> 
> At 4.5 I seem to be stranding, since it's now on a manual 1.385 vcore in the BIOS and Prime95 still seem to be stranding at 30 minutes. I tried upping the Multi-Step Load-Line to level 5, which seems to help, but my voltage in CPU-Z is through the roof. I don't want to pass 1.400. I don't see any point in trying higher vcore from this point.
> 
> Some settings:
> 
> Internal CPU PPL Overvoltage: Enabled
> Turbo boost: Disabled
> CPU cores enabled: All
> CPU Multi-threading: Enabled
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E): Disabled
> C3/C6 State Support: Disabled
> CPU Thermal monitor: Disabled
> CPU EIST Function: Disabled
> Bi-Directional PROCHOT: Disabled
> 
> All other voltages on Auto. I've read the guides about VCCIO and VCCSA, but I don't understand these things. Perhaps they can help... but I'm going to need some advice on this.
> 
> Something is up. My temps are great... I'm rarely going higher than 75, so there's room there. I refuse to believe that I have to set my manual vcore higher than 1.385 to reach 4.5.. but maybe I just have a weak chip. Can you guys give me some tips on where to look?
> 
> Almost forgot to mention... I'm on a 2600k, P67A-UD4-B3. Cooler is a Noctua NH-U14S.


Few Q's: to start

Is this a new build? If so have you stability tested your whole rig at stock levels? And by that I mean have you tested your RAM with mem test and performed prime95 at stock levels?

If I were you I'd stick everything back to stock. If you read back a few pages ago I posted a template on what setting I recently changed and for 4.5 clock you really won't need to change many settings.

I would disable PLL over voltage incase you are looking to go higher than 4.5. Enable CE1 as that won't affect clocks and set C3/C6 to auto. Set your LLC to high or ultra high (3rd/2nd from highest!) you shouldn't need to set duty/phase control to extreme but it helped me. Set you RAM to stock (manually putting your times in and voltage too) then set a lower clock (4.4) and start from 1.20vcore and work your way up till you pass prime95 for say 12hours. While doing this I found it helped taking notes of what VCore I set in bios, what VCore was showing at idle and what VCore was showing under load! This will help you work out your vdroop later!

I've also read some chips have a wall they hit when it comes to around 4.5aybe try a higher clock with the same voltages!

(Apologies for formatting replying from my phone!)


----------



## yinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Few Q's: to start
> 
> Is this a new build? If so have you stability tested your whole rig at stock levels? And by that I mean have you tested your RAM with mem test and performed prime95 at stock levels?
> 
> If I were you I'd stick everything back to stock. If you read back a few pages ago I posted a template on what setting I recently changed and for 4.5 clock you really won't need to change many settings.
> 
> I would disable PLL over voltage incase you are looking to go higher than 4.5. Enable CE1 as that won't affect clocks and set C3/C6 to auto. Set your LLC to high or ultra high (3rd/2nd from highest!) you shouldn't need to set duty/phase control to extreme but it helped me. Set you RAM to stock (manually putting your times in and voltage too) then set a lower clock (4.4) and start from 1.20vcore and work your way up till you pass prime95 for say 12hours. While doing this I found it helped taking notes of what VCore I set in bios, what VCore was showing at idle and what VCore was showing under load! This will help you work out your vdroop later!
> 
> I've also read some chips have a wall they hit when it comes to around 4.5aybe try a higher clock with the same voltages!
> 
> (Apologies for formatting replying from my phone!)


First of all, thanks for your reply!

It's not a new build. I've been running it for +2 years on stock settings until I recently felt the urge to OC, just 'cause I can! I didn't test it with prime95. If I keep running into trouble with your pointers, I'm going to do that. But considering it's been running great as a gaming rig for all this time I'd like to think there's no issue there.

I'm gonna use your template and pointers... I'll report back later!


----------



## Durden

The
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yinx*
> 
> First of all, thanks for your reply!
> 
> It's not a new build. I've been running it for +2 years on stock settings until I recently felt the urge to OC, just 'cause I can! I didn't test it with prime95. If I keep running into trouble with your pointers, I'm going to do that. But considering it's been running great as a gaming rig for all this time I'd like to think there's no issue there.
> 
> I'm gonna use your template and pointers... I'll report back later!


Will look forward to hearing back! Like
I said there's so many different ways things go with these chips it's what makes it fun! It's like people say though you need to find what you're comfortable with when it comes to how you test stability... Your 4.5 clock may be ok with normal use but like me I wanted to pass a prime95 run! Good luck with it and fingers crossed


----------



## yinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> The
> Will look forward to hearing back! Like
> I said there's so many different ways things go with these chips it's what makes it fun! It's like people say though you need to find what you're comfortable with when it comes to how you test stability... Your 4.5 clock may be ok with normal use but like me I wanted to pass a prime95 run! Good luck with it and fingers crossed


Well then.. after some tinkering using your template I just finished a 12 hour normal blend run at 4.5! To be more exact... 4513.3 Mhz







stable at 1.344 V. Pretty awesome since 13 hours ago I was desperately stuck at 4.4.

This is with a manual BIOS vcore of 1.310. I disabled Internal CPU PPL Overvoltage like you suggested... and put my Multi-Step Load-Line to lvl 7 (out of 10). I'd like to think those last two things did the trick.

Thanks for the advice and here's my submission for the hell of it







Obviously I'm gonna try more after this!



oc.png 705k .png file


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I found an interesting article for the guy wondering about power consumption of an overclocked CPU.
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2200205


That would be me. 

Thanks sir, I have read it. Very nice article. I chuckled a bit because apparently I was practically doing something very similar, i.e. collecting the data and plotting them in charts/graphs to make it visually easier for me to see and compare. Although the work done in that article is beyond my level...hard numbers and calculations! 

So from what I can infer on the article, and please correct my understanding where necessary: basically it says that power consumption increases accordingly as you put in more volts to increase performance. So now, this article can allow me to judge how much of increased power consumption I am willing to take as an effect of overclocking. Kudos to you sir!

By the way friends, as mentioned last week I am spending my weekend reading about the "offset method" to overclocking. Manual method was more straightforward...I am impressed with how easy it is to overclock a processor - many people in a lot of forums online say that overclocking back then was much more complex. What attracted me to learn "offset method" is its ability to add/reduce voltages depending on the work load, as opposed to "manual method" of overclocking where the voltage applied to VCORE is static/fixed.

I found it difficult, because I have a Gigabyte motherboard (P67A-UD7-B3) where the documentation on overclocking was more focused on the "manual method". I did read a lot of articles online for "offset method" but these are concentrated on other brands, particularly the ASUS product lines (Asus, ASRock, and ROG). 

I will try to research more, but if anyone would be kind enough to point me to some good reading materials for "offset method" on Gigabyte P67/Z68, I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> That would be me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sir, I have read it. Very nice article. I chuckled a bit because apparently I was practically doing something very similar, i.e. collecting the data and plotting them in charts/graphs to make it visually easier for me to see and compare. Although the work done in that article is beyond my level...hard numbers and calculations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So from what I can infer on the article, and please correct my understanding where necessary: basically it says that power consumption increases accordingly as you put in more volts to increase performance. So now, this article can allow me to judge how much of increased power consumption I am willing to take as an effect of overclocking. Kudos to you sir!
> 
> By the way friends, as mentioned last week I am spending my weekend reading about the "offset method" to overclocking. Manual method was more straightforward...I am impressed with how easy it is to overclock a processor - many people in a lot of forums online say that overclocking back then was much more complex. What attracted me to learn "offset method" is its ability to add/reduce voltages depending on the work load, as opposed to "manual method" of overclocking where the voltage applied to VCORE is static/fixed.
> 
> I found it difficult, because I have a Gigabyte motherboard (P67A-UD7-B3) where the documentation on overclocking was more focused on the "manual method". I did read a lot of articles online for "offset method" but these are concentrated on other brands, particularly the ASUS product lines (Asus, ASRock, and ROG).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to research more, but if anyone would be kind enough to point me to some good reading materials for "offset method" on Gigabyte P67/Z68, I would very much appreciate it!


I can't say I've seen much in the way of articles but I had one bookmarked a while back... Am out this weekend however so will need to get that for you late Monday eve!

From what I've gathered in the little reading I've done (and I may be wrong on this!) but its a case of figuring out what voltage you need for a stable rig under load and then converting that to an offset. So right now I need 1.375 set in bios that would with LLC ultra high read as 1.368v under load. I'd then try and convert this upper limit to the offset mode making sure that it doesn't go higher. If you start getting problems at idle one possible solution would be to lower your LLC (to give a higher voltage at idle) and increase offset by a little so you compensate your load voltage. I'm going to be switching my overclock soon to offset mode so will no doubt be going through the same pains as you







I'd be interested in finding out how you get on!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yinx*
> 
> Well then.. after some tinkering using your template I just finished a 12 hour normal blend run at 4.5! To be more exact... 4513.3 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stable at 1.344 V. Pretty awesome since 13 hours ago I was desperately stuck at 4.4.
> 
> This is with a manual BIOS vcore of 1.310. I disabled Internal CPU PPL Overvoltage like you suggested... and put my Multi-Step Load-Line to lvl 7 (out of 10). I'd like to think those last two things did the trick.
> 
> Thanks for the advice and here's my submission for the hell of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I'm gonna try more after this!
> 
> 
> 
> oc.png 705k .png file


Congrats on the clock!









Will you look to try for higher now? With those temps you still have a bit of space to go I'd say!


----------



## yinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Congrats on the clock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you look to try for higher now? With those temps you still have a bit of space to go I'd say!


Already on it







Got three hours on 4.6 now with only 0.005 vcore higher. Want to game a bit for tonight though, so abort it soon and will put it on for the night. If it works I'm not stopping at 4.6... I want to see if I can get to 4.8 at the least


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yinx*
> 
> Already on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got three hours on 4.6 now with only 0.005 vcore higher. Want to game a bit for tonight though, so abort it soon and will put it on for the night. If it works I'm not stopping at 4.6... I want to see if I can get to 4.8 at the least


Nice one I wish I could try some tweaking this weekend but have had two engagement parties... All the while with man flu haha

How far will you push your voltages to get 4.8? I think I'm near the top end of voltages I want to go to! I wish I could higher with these voltages but I think 4.6 will be my top clock (it was last time I tried this!!)

Just make sure when you are going for 4.5 + that phase/duty control should be set for extreme!


----------



## yinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Nice one I wish I could try some tweaking this weekend but have had two engagement parties... All the while with man flu haha
> 
> How far will you push your voltages to get 4.8? I think I'm near the top end of voltages I want to go to! I wish I could higher with these voltages but I think 4.6 will be my top clock (it was last time I tried this!!)
> 
> Just make sure when you are going for 4.5 + that phase/duty control should be set for extreme!


I think I want to see how far I can push it with max 1.400. That won't be the voltage I will go with 24/7 though, I'm thinking 1.385 for that. What is your max?

I'd do some tweaking if I were you... catching up sleep would be a nice moment to let your chip grind those numbers









Also.. I was just monitoring my voltage in CPU-Z while playing BF3. Under constant load in Prime95 the voltage is very stable. However, when gaming it fluctuates anywhere between 1.350 to 1.390+... is this harmful? I'm guessing it's because of the multi-step load-line level that is set quite high.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yinx*
> 
> I think I want to see how far I can push it with max 1.400. That won't be the voltage I will go with 24/7 though, I'm thinking 1.385 for that. What is your max?
> 
> I'd do some tweaking if I were you... catching up sleep would be a nice moment to let your chip grind those numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.. I was just monitoring my voltage in CPU-Z while playing BF3. Under constant load in Prime95 the voltage is very stable. However, when gaming it fluctuates anywhere between 1.350 to 1.390+... is this harmful? I'm guessing it's because of the phase/duty control.


I would say the temps are what matter most. That and If you were getting fluctuations way above your set VCore (so north of 1.45+). Correct me if I'm wrong someone but I'm guessing fluctuations are expected given most games can be CPU hungry during certain levels/maps. It's only worrying if your voltage stays there.. The fact it goes up a little it's ok. Like you said see how you get on pushing higher clocks and keep monitoring it during normal usage. If you aren't happy with it for 24/7 then go back to a lower setting!

I'm still around my families so will look to tweak when I get home







I would have tried for 4.7 but since I've stopped gaming I think 4.5 will be as high as I go for everyday usage. My next step would be to start setting a lower PLL and VCCIO and seeing what I get with them. If I can get bellow 1.7v for my PLL I will then try and lower my VCore to make it more efficient! Then convert to offset! That's the plan


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> I can't say I've seen much in the way of articles but I had one bookmarked a while back... Am out this weekend however so will need to get that for you late Monday eve!
> 
> From what I've gathered in the little reading I've done (and I may be wrong on this!) but its a case of figuring out what voltage you need for a stable rig under load and then converting that to an offset. So right now I need 1.375 set in bios that would with LLC ultra high read as 1.368v under load. I'd then try and convert this upper limit to the offset mode making sure that it doesn't go higher. If you start getting problems at idle one possible solution would be to lower your LLC (to give a higher voltage at idle) and increase offset by a little so you compensate your load voltage. I'm going to be switching my overclock soon to offset mode so will no doubt be going through the same pains as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in finding out how you get on!


Thanks for that, friend.  What brand of motherboard do you have? If it's one of Asus's (ASUS, ASRock, ROG) I don't think it will be challenging for you because:

1. I noticed that there are a lot of owners of these products who write good documentation on overclocking (Manual and Offset). In fact what I was reading a lot more on are articles for ASUS when it comes to "offset method" of overclocking.

2. There are certain features that I don't have with my Gigabyte board. Particularly, it is the feature of having Load-Line Calibration (LLC) levels AND Dynamic VID (voltage offsets) both available for tweaking. In the case of my Gigabyte (P67A-UD7-B3), you can only use one or the other. Enabling one disables the other (makes it gray and hence cannot be touched). But I think for the newer boards (Z77, for Ivy Bridge) this is already possible.

Luckily, I stumbled upon two (2) threads here in OCN that talked about settings for "offset method" of overclocking Gigabyte motherboards. They were tough to find because they are not "formal" tutorials or guides though. But they worked!

Here are the links (posting to ensure I won't lose them):

This is a great article which I used when I was overclocking under the "manual method" for my motherboard (Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3): http://www.overclock.net/t/910467/the-ultimate-sandy-bridge-oc-guide-p67a-ud7-performance-review

These two threads talked about "offset method" for the Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1230066/looking-for-a-nice-guide-for-overclocking-2500k-on-a-gigabyte-board

http://www.overclock.net/t/1188646/questions-overclocking-2500k-on-z68x-ud3h

Right now I am able to properly configure "offset" voltage for my motherboard! Currently running the 12-hour Prime95 test (Blend). I have configured a "+0.020" offset on my motherboard for a 4.5GHz clock speed. All power-saving options enabled. Currently on my first hour, the BIOS VCore reports it as 1.308. When logged in to the OS itself, software (CPU-Z, HWiNFO) reports VCore as 0.9 on Idle, and on load I see it between 1.308, 1.296, 1.272, and 1.284 the lowest. By the way I noticed the same trend of voltage steps when I was overclocking under "manual" method, with or without LLC and regardless of LLC level. I noticed that, when Prime95 starts running, VCore voltage moves up to 3 voltage steps downward. I am using this as my guidance whenever I am doing my overclocks, i.e. always factor up to 3 voltage steps of droop. Based on data I collected, it is always up to 3 voltage steps of droop...whether I have LLC enabled or disabled, or even regardless of my LLC Level (exception: LLC Levels 6 and up because for my board, Level 6 and up is already "VRise" and no longer "VDroop").

EDIT: one other thing I noticed, and this is in relation to temperature increase/decrease and VDroop or LLC. Regardless if I have LLC enabled/disabled, or even right now where I am stress-testing my "offset method" of overclocking, I noticed that whenever the VCore droops, the temperature increases. So I think, "lower VCore" gives us an "illusion" that temperatures will be lower. I did Prime95 even on all-stock settings and still noticed the same trend. I observed this as early as my first attempt, that is why I am recording/logging my overclocking sessions (HWiNFO does a good job with this).

I have also collected all the data in all of my overclock adventures, that is why I came to tell you guys about this observation. It makes me start wondering if there really is danger with using Load-Line Calibration (I read a lot of articles where people debate on LLC, i.e. is it "safe" or "not safe" with respect to hardware longevity). I will share my collected data and probably post something in the form of a report. I found it very interesting and changed the way I look at LLC and voltage droop altogether.

I wish to write a step-by-step, or perhaps a log/journal of my overclocking adventures. This way I will not forget and at the same time I get to help others as well...particularly for Gigabyte motherboards (Sandy Bridge), because I really had a hard time at first due to not finding enough good documentation available for "offset method" of overclocking for my board.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Thanks for that, friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What brand of motherboard do you have? If it's one of Asus's (ASUS, ASRock, ROG) I don't think it will be challenging for you because:
> 
> 1. I noticed that there are a lot of owners of these products who write good documentation on overclocking (Manual and Offset). In fact what I was reading a lot more on are articles for ASUS when it comes to "offset method" of overclocking.
> 
> 2. There are certain features that I don't have with my Gigabyte board. Particularly, it is the feature of having Load-Line Calibration (LLC) levels AND Dynamic VID (voltage offsets) both available for tweaking. In the case of my Gigabyte (P67A-UD7-B3), you can only use one or the other. Enabling one disables the other (makes it gray and hence cannot be touched). But I think for the newer boards (Z77, for Ivy Bridge) this is already possible.
> 
> Luckily, I stumbled upon two (2) threads here in OCN that talked about settings for "offset method" of overclocking Gigabyte motherboards. They were tough to find because they are not "formal" tutorials or guides though. But they worked!
> 
> Here are the links (posting to ensure I won't lose them):
> 
> This is a great article which I used when I was overclocking under the "manual method" for my motherboard (Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3): http://www.overclock.net/t/910467/the-ultimate-sandy-bridge-oc-guide-p67a-ud7-performance-review
> 
> These two threads talked about "offset method" for the Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1230066/looking-for-a-nice-guide-for-overclocking-2500k-on-a-gigabyte-board
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1188646/questions-overclocking-2500k-on-z68x-ud3h
> 
> Right now I am able to properly configure "offset" voltage for my motherboard! Currently running the 12-hour Prime95 test (Blend). I have configured a "+0.020" offset on my motherboard for a 4.5GHz clock speed. All power-saving options enabled. Currently on my first hour, the BIOS VCore reports it as 1.308. When logged in to the OS itself, software (CPU-Z, HWiNFO) reports VCore as 0.9 on Idle, and on load I see it between 1.308, 1.296, 1.272, and 1.284 the lowest. By the way I noticed the same trend of voltage steps when I was overclocking under "manual" method, with or without LLC and regardless of LLC level. I noticed that, when Prime95 starts running, VCore voltage moves up to 3 voltage steps downward. I am using this as my guidance whenever I am doing my overclocks, i.e. always factor up to 3 voltage steps of droop. Based on data I collected, it is always up to 3 voltage steps of droop...whether I have LLC enabled or disabled, or even regardless of my LLC Level (exception: LLC Levels 6 and up because for my board, Level 6 and up is already "VRise" and no longer "VDroop").
> 
> EDIT: one other thing I noticed, and this is in relation to temperature increase/decrease and VDroop or LLC. Regardless if I have LLC enabled/disabled, or even right now where I am stress-testing my "offset method" of overclocking, I noticed that whenever the VCore droops, the temperature increases. So I think, "lower VCore" gives us an "illusion" that temperatures will be lower. I did Prime95 even on all-stock settings and still noticed the same trend. I observed this as early as my first attempt, that is why I am recording/logging my overclocking sessions (HWiNFO does a good job with this).
> 
> I have also collected all the data in all of my overclock adventures, that is why I came to tell you guys about this observation. It makes me start wondering if there really is danger with using Load-Line Calibration (I read a lot of articles where people debate on LLC, i.e. is it "safe" or "not safe" with respect to hardware longevity). I will share my collected data and probably post something in the form of a report. I found it very interesting and changed the way I look at LLC and voltage droop altogether.
> 
> I wish to write a step-by-step, or perhaps a log/journal of my overclocking adventures. This way I will not forget and at the same time I get to help others as well...particularly for Gigabyte motherboards (Sandy Bridge), because I really had a hard time at first due to not finding enough good documentation available for "offset method" of overclocking for my board.


I do actually have an asus board so you are right there is alot of information for these compared to gigabyte boards. If you do decide to write up a thread of your experience/data you should definitely link it here as I would (and I'm sure others!) would be interested in reading your finding









I've not read all the way through the guides you've posted yet (will do when back on my pc and not on my phone!) but one thing I would question is (from previous reading) shouldn't the C3/C6 states be disabled for offset mode?!

I'd ideally like to drop my LLC setting a bit lower (from ultra high to high/medium) since I would like the least/most efficient voltages I can get for my 24/7 clock. Good luck with the offset tests and let us know how you get on


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> I do actually have an asus board so you are right there is alot of information for these compared to gigabyte boards. If you do decide to write up a thread of your experience/data you should definitely link it here as I would (and I'm sure others!) would be interested in reading your finding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not read all the way through the guides you've posted yet (will do when back on my pc and not on my phone!) but one thing I would question is (from previous reading) shouldn't the C3/C6 states be disabled for offset mode?!


Hi Friend,

Yes you are right...most of the articles I have read tell us to disable the power-saving features (at least for Asus brands). But I also read a number of articles where they advise to enable them...which makes sense to me, because my understanding is that these features are the ones that enable your computer to automatically scale down the VCore at light loads. So yeah, some conflicting information out there but I decided to go for it. Currently on my 2nd hour of Prime95 Blend Test on the 4.5GHz clock with power-saving features on, and still running fine. 

...or maybe, the reason why I am able to run the 4.5GHz overclock "Offset Method" with power-saving features enabled, is because of the way I set my overclock. I set it by increasing the Turbo Multipliers (I set all four multipliers to 45), and not the overall Clock Ratio (it is said that you can overclock either by the Turbo Multipliers, or by the overall Clock Ratio, which produces the same effect).

About the other part of your mesasge:

Quote:



> I'd ideally like to drop my LLC setting a bit lower (from ultra high to high/medium) since I would like the least/most efficient voltages I can get for my 24/7 clock. Good luck with the offset tests and let us know how you get on


This is the reason why I took the initiative of collecting data as per my previous message. Well in my case (Gigabyte P67 board), LLC settings get grayed out anyway when I enable Offset, lol, so I guess that wouldn't apply for me.

Going back...

So yeah, I collected data on the following:

1. Prime95 testing on various VCore voltages at different clocks, Manual Method of overclocking, and at different LLC Levels.

2. Prime95 testing on stock clocks and VCore and Auto everything.

3. Prime95 testing on Offset Method of overclocking (I conducted some Prime95 tests prior to my formal 12-hour test).

I'll share the data later, but here are my findings/inferences:

1. Voltage droops up to 3 voltage steps down (we're talking full load, doing Prime95 Blend Test) on all of the tests I have done.

2. With each voltage drop comes a corresponding increase in temperature. So in my perspective, it even came to a point where I thought of stopping this overclocking tweaking thing, because either way even if I do overclocking the "automatic" way (i.e. set voltages to Auto), the results are similar. The data tells me that, while "Auto" puts in a higher VCore, the effect/difference to temperature is negligible when I compared it to the temperatures generated by Manual or Offset methods.

3. They say that LLC "shoots more voltage to counter VDroop and is hence, bad because of 'sudden voltage jumps' applied to the processor". This is one other statement that prompted me to collect data and compare various results. On the flip side, most articles and threads I have read recommend to apply LLC as well so that you get to set a lower "initial" VCore and since voltage naturally drops, the LLC counters the drop to a point of instability (too low VCore). But then again, even when I tested on "stock everything", the results are the same versus when I tested with LLC settings (Manual) and even right now on Offset voltages.

The data leads me to conclude that, perhaps, Manual and Offset Methods would matter if one were to go for extreme overclocking. But for mild/moderate overclocking up to 4.5GHz, it may not be worth the hassle. Just tick the multiplier up to 4.5GHz even with "Auto" voltages. True, your VCore registers higher numbers "on paper". But if we are to correlate with temperatures I didn't see a difference.

On the bright side, I may have just accidentally validated the statement of most experts, "overclocking with Sandy Bridge is easy...you can do 4.5GHz on air and even on "stock" voltages".


----------



## topet2k12001

*UPDATE:*

Crashed (BSOD 124) on my 2nd hour. I guess I was trying too hard to push for a low VCore...upon reboot to the OS and checking the logs of HWiNFO, 1.272 was the lowest recorded but perhaps on the 2-hour mark Prime95 is supposed to do something that may lead to dropping voltage one more step down, hehehe...on the bright side I think I got the hang of "Offset Mehod" for overclocking.

*UPDATE 2:*

Yep, VCore indeed. I raised the offset one notch up, so now the lowest recorded VCore (running 3 hours now) is the next higher voltage step (1.824).

Here's what I noticed as far as VCore Voltage Steps for 4.5GHz, "Offset Method" based on data I have collected via HWiNFO application:

1.356

1.344

1.332

1.320

1.308

1.296

1.284

1.272

...which probably explains or makes sense out of the similar pattern that we see from submitted entries (I compared my observations with those who had the same overclock level that I am currently having: somewhere in the 4513.xxx range):


NameClockVcoreAtraps0034513.2mhz1.404vTehee4513.4mhz1.392vcameronman4513.4mhz1.380vmm674513.2mhz1.380vSHINY9114513.2mhz1.356vjonjryjo4513.2mhz1.344vdasfast4513.1mhz1.322vdarkinners4513.1mhz1.320vEllis4513.3mhz1.308vgooface4513.2mhz1.308vDrake.L4513.2mhz1.272v

As per my previous post, when subjecting under Prime95, throughout the session I noticed VCore to drop up to 3 steps down.

So for example, start Prime95 and let's say VCore would kick in at 1.308. Throughout the session you would see VCore drops to 1.296, 1.824, and 1.272 at regular points in time. You will notice some sort of regularity on when these drops will happen (first drop happens on the first 15-20 minutes, then 30 minutes, and then to the hour). Maybe because Prime95 has a pattern or cycle which triggers this.

In my tests, I noticed that the "highest/peak temperature" gets recorded only during the first 2 hours and the counts (or number of instances) would be low. This, in effect, leads me to believe that while we get to show our peak temps at the end of a 12-hour session, for example, the probability that the "highest/peak" temp occurs will only be during the first two hours. After that, you won't see temperatures rise higher than that. By the way, my cooling system is water/liquid so I don't know if the same pattern will be observed for air cooling.

*UPDATE 3:* Crashed at the 6-hour mark. BSOD Code is 0x1E (needs more VCore). Needs to move VCore a notch up...but this time, what I tried is to increase QPT/VTT (VCCIO) Voltage up a notch...from the default 1.050, moved it up to the next step up (it was 1.08 something, I forgot).  Will try again next weekend, new work week ahead!


----------



## Sashimi

It's true that Auto may suffice for 4.5ghz but overclocking is not just about finding highest performance but also finding highest performance at the lowest power spend. Just my opinion.

Regarding VCORE drop actually resulting in higher temp, from your description I get this feeling that your voltage is quite unstable. All these monitoring programs runs on a time per scan basis, and data can be skipped if the time between scan is too long, and the change is too short. Here's what could have happened: you had a quick and sudden voltage drop which Hwinfo missed, but CPU-Z have registered. LLC detected this drop and immediately compensated your chip with voltage to ensure stability, possibly over-compensated that the temp actually went up higher than before, and this time, Hwinfo has registered. This could possibly give you the feeling that decrease in voltage somehow resulted in a temp increase. I find realtemp is generally a very good temp monitoring program, you may want to give that a try just to make sure.

Also maybe it was a typo but you mentioned that your VCORE reached 1.824...that is not a place you would really like to be too often if you value the life of your chip. If it's not a typo then you really need to look at your settings as these kind of extreme fluctuation can be very dangerous. It is also been said that LLC can overcompensate vdroop resulting in similar symptoms as what you have described, hence all the debates on whether or not it's good for your chip. Personally I haven't notice anything similar in my OC.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi Friend,
> 
> Yes you are right...most of the articles I have read tell us to disable the power-saving features (at least for Asus brands). But I also read a number of articles where they advise to enable them...which makes sense to me, because my understanding is that these features are the ones that enable your computer to automatically scale down the VCore at light loads. So yeah, some conflicting information out there but I decided to go for it. Currently on my 2nd hour of Prime95 Blend Test on the 4.5GHz clock with power-saving features on, and still running fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or maybe, the reason why I am able to run the 4.5GHz overclock "Offset Method" with power-saving features enabled, is because of the way I set my overclock. I set it by increasing the Turbo Multipliers (I set all four multipliers to 45), and not the overall Clock Ratio (it is said that you can overclock either by the Turbo Multipliers, or by the overall Clock Ratio, which produces the same effect).


Finally I've made it home from my long weekend. Here is the link i promised.. I would recommend reading this if you haven't already regarding a quick offset and how the C States play into it:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/updated-part-ii-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread

From what I've read you will find it more difficult to keep the C States enabled while using offset mode as your idle voltages will be alot lower due to the drop in clock and voltages across the board. So C States in essence wont factor in when you are stressing your PC but when you are idle (eg browsing the net)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> On the bright side, I may have just accidentally validated the statement of most experts, "overclocking with Sandy Bridge is easy...you can do 4.5GHz on air and even on "stock" voltages".


Like Sashimi said its true Auto may suffice for a 4.5 clock, and that everything you are seeing with your current data backs this up. But I have to admit its nice to go through the experience of finding the optimal build








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> So for example, start Prime95 and let's say VCore would kick in at 1.308. Throughout the session you would see VCore drops to 1.296, 1.824, and 1.272 at regular points in time. You will notice some sort of regularity on when these drops will happen (first drop happens on the first 15-20 minutes, then 30 minutes, and then to the hour). Maybe because Prime95 has a pattern or cycle which triggers this.


Like Sashimi again has mentioned I would be a bit alarmed at a VCore of 1.824 being posted under stress. I'm hoping it is a typo however if its not the case I would recommend filling in a template similar to what I placed up a while back to help us give pointers! What max temps are you getting with the last runs you were attempting?


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Regarding VCORE drop actually resulting in higher temp, from your description I get this feeling that your voltage is quite unstable. All these monitoring programs runs on a time per scan basis, and data can be skipped if the time between scan is too long, and the change is too short. Here's what could have happened: you had a quick and sudden voltage drop which Hwinfo missed, but CPU-Z have registered. LLC detected this drop and immediately compensated your chip with voltage to ensure stability, possibly over-compensated that the temp actually went up higher than before, and this time, Hwinfo has registered. This could possibly give you the feeling that decrease in voltage somehow resulted in a temp increase. I find realtemp is generally a very good temp monitoring program, you may want to give that a try just to make sure.


Yes, in all of my sessions where I collected data, I was using CPU-Z and RealTemp. I just happened to also run HWiNFO along with them as I like the way it logs data.

Actual observation showed that all three tools were consistent in displaying outputs for me (not sure if I have mentioned in my previous posts, apologies if not). I have the same feeling as your description, though may not quite be agreeing that it was LLC (I did mention that for my Gigabyte board, enabling Offset disables LLC).

It would be difficult for me to explain as of this moment since I haven't posted my data yet...my apologies. But the way my data logs were captured, don't show that they were fluctuations or "sudden jumps" in voltages. I did mention that I intend to share my findings and would do so in the coming weekend. I was supposed to actually do it, but got derailed with my attempt to overclock again, hehehe...

Agree; RealTemp is good in monitoring, but I liked the data logging capabilities of HWiNFO. Basically, my whole adventure seeks to capture data by logging and not just actual observation so that I will remove personal bias (basically the things that I have been sharing so far will be based purely on the output of the logs/data). There is a reason why I intend to do it that way, but will articulate later on when I post the actual data.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> It's true that Auto may suffice for 4.5ghz but overclocking is not just about finding highest performance but also finding highest performance at the lowest power spend. Just my opinion.
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Like Sashimi said its true Auto may suffice for a 4.5 clock, and that everything you are seeing with your current data backs this up. But I have to admit its nice to go through the experience of finding the optimal build


Agree...please don't get me wrong, that part I truly get.  Just sharing my observation with regard to gains versus effort that I have just experienced based on data collected (when it comes to mild/average overclocks). Again, will articulate further when I get to post them. My previous post was intended to state so in practical terms, not from hobbyist/enthusiast terms. But yes, I'm all for optimizing (at the desired performance, find the most optimal power/voltage required).

The reason why I mentioned that in my previous post, is the intention to share what I have found in terms of: "what temperatures will I get with overclocking through automated/easy means, versus optimization through tweaking? Is the difference worth going through tweaking?" This is not intended to convince people to take a decision based on what I say, but just to show data that will guide them to a personal decision ("how much is too much" is a personal decision, just like how OP of this thread states "You decide your own terms of 'stability' and safe temps"). More on that later. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Finally I've made it home from my long weekend. Here is the link i promised.. I would recommend reading this if you haven't already regarding a quick offset and how the C States play into it:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/updated-part-ii-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread
> 
> From what I've read you will find it more difficult to keep the C States enabled while using offset mode as your idle voltages will be alot lower due to the drop in clock and voltages across the board. So C States in essence wont factor in when you are stressing your PC but when you are idle (eg browsing the net)


Yup, I use that thread as one of my reference materials too. By the way, I measure both idle and load whenever I tweak (on idle, I measure about an hour...on load/stress testing, I measure via the 12-hour Prime95 test). Very much aware of the instruction to disable C-states, particularly C3/6, but never noticed too much of scale-down on the voltage to the point of instability though. Will continue to monitor via regular usage and see if this happens.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Also maybe it was a typo but you mentioned that your VCORE reached 1.824...that is not a place you would really like to be too often if you value the life of your chip. If it's not a typo then you really need to look at your settings as these kind of extreme fluctuation can be very dangerous. It is also been said that LLC can overcompensate vdroop resulting in similar symptoms as what you have described, hence all the debates on whether or not it's good for your chip. Personally I haven't notice anything similar in my OC.
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Like Sashimi again has mentioned I would be a bit alarmed at a VCore of 1.824 being posted under stress. I'm hoping it is a typo however if its not the case I would recommend filling in a template similar to what I placed up a while back to help us give pointers! What max temps are you getting with the last runs you were attempting?


It was a typo...at some points I typed the correct one which should have been 1.284 and not 1.824. I thought I have corrected all of them, looks like I have missed one post where I wrote it incorrectly. 

Definitely, as promised I will put my documentation properly...I just didn't have the time and I got derailed with actual tweaking/overclocking instead. 

Just a heads up, I am in no way an expert of this subject matter...I am actually a first-timer...I just got too interested (and it's not a bad thing, right?) to the point that I measured by collecting data. I need the help of more experienced members and experts with their interpretation of the data that is why I wanted to share them.


----------



## Sashimi

Fair enough. Looking forward to seeing some of your data







Take your time.


----------



## Durden

Glad it was a typo friend! I was worried there for a moment haha trust me when I say your observations have already helped me plan my moves over to offset so keep them coming! When I start my offset ways I'll try and see how I get on and share anything I pickup too


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Fair enough. Looking forward to seeing some of your data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Glad it was a typo friend! I was worried there for a moment haha trust me when I say your observations have already helped me plan my moves over to offset so keep them coming! When I start my offset ways I'll try and see how I get on and share anything I pickup too


Whew...I appreciate the positive comments, friends.  Yes, I promise to share my data...not only to "brag" (for the lack of a better term). More important for me is to be able to understand what the data is telling and the only way for me to understand is to share to everyone as a lot of folks here are into overclocking...lol, you know what, for about a year and a half since I have purchased this processor I have never done overclocking. I never realized that overclocking can hit you like a virus/drug, eh?


----------



## topet2k12001

Friends,

You know what, I just thought of something...it's actually a favor. In case you will run a Regular Blend of Prime95, would you be so kind to run HWiNFO and start a log of your data? Only if your time permits. I will turn them into charts to make them more visual when comparing.


----------



## Sashimi

Yeah it's an addictive hobby once you're in lol. Soon you'll want to overclock your keyboard if you can.









I did logged a 5ghz run last yr which I don't mind sharing, however I'm not exactly planning on running prime again until temperature a little cooler here. I don't have a 4.5 ghz log though. What data would you like to see? VCORE, temperature, anything else?

EDIT: I used HWMonitor by the way, not HWInfo.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Friends,
> 
> You know what, I just thought of something...it's actually a favor. In case you will run a Regular Blend of Prime95, would you be so kind to run HWiNFO and start a log of your data? Only if your time permits. I will turn them into charts to make them more visual when comparing.


I'd be more than happy to run a regular blend (I'm assuming this isn't the custom one mentioned at the beginning of this thread?) How would I go about setting up the logging on HWMonitor to do this?


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Yeah it's an addictive hobby once you're in lol. Soon you'll want to overclock your keyboard if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did logged a 5ghz run last yr which I don't mind sharing, however I'm not exactly planning on running prime again until temperature a little cooler here. I don't have a 4.5 ghz log though. What data would you like to see? VCORE, temperature, anything else?
> 
> EDIT: I used HWMonitor by the way, not HWInfo.


Hm, I haven't tried logging via HWMonitor, but let's see what it has. For HWiNFO, it practically collects logs for all of the sensors that you see in the app itself. Does HWMonitor do the same? Well...doesn't matter, everything that was logged will be good, please.  No matter if it's 5GHz or 4GHz.

If HWMonitor logs don't collect all data in a single file, I would like to request:

1. VCore

2. Temperatures of all the Cores, and Total (if available)

3. Clock Speed

4. % Usage of all the threads

5. % Usage of CPU Total (if available)

Please do include the time/date stamps (if HWMonitor logs time/date stamps), it helps me with graphing it in Excel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> I'd be more than happy to run a regular blend (I'm assuming this isn't the custom one mentioned at the beginning of this thread?) How would I go about setting up the logging on HWMonitor to do this?


Logging is actually just "one-click". Install HWiNFO, run it, and when the app is running you would see a button that says "Logging Start" at the bottom part of the app. The only "manual" thing you need to do is to define where you want to save the logs. The log is in MS Excel CSV format. Yes, regular Blend will work.


----------



## Sashimi

It does not have clock speed and CPU usage but I can tell you that clock speed was 5.0ghz and CPU usage was max throughout the entire logged period as I started Prime95 before commencing logging.







See if this helps.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> It does not have clock speed and CPU usage but I can tell you that clock speed was 5.0ghz and CPU usage was max throughout the entire logged period as I started Prime95 before commencing logging.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> See if this helps.


Hm...it may help. Would you still happen to have the raw data of those charts?


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hm...it may help. Would you still happen to have the raw data of those charts?


I don't have raw data. These outputs comes out as BMP images unfortunately.


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Friends,

Hm. Seems like what I have noticed and already and currently researching has been noticed and done before, lol. Here are some links (which may give you an idea why I was interested in graphing my data):

*First two links seem to come from the same person.*

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2296386

http://www.overclock.net/t/1350624/higher-vcore-means-lower-temperatures-what

*This one is not exactly what I wanted to find out, but very similar (trade-off between just running stock versus tweaking, or "is there any advantage, or point of diminishing returns")*

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=263363

*This one is the closest that resembles what I have been doing.* Yes, I know that there's a part of that write-up that references to the Anandtech article (which a lot of experts say is a hand-drawing), but I did my research without bias against, or favor to, the drawing. I did my own charts as with the author of the article below and my findings are very similar.

http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=46502

...oh well (dampened spirit). Apparently there has been some articles already written and interest already built around it. On the bright side, it was still fun to have tried learning things by hands-on.


----------



## Sashimi

Interesting read and hats off to you for for your efforts. After reading this I may lower my LLC and use a higher offset just to be on the safe side lol.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> Hm. Seems like what I have noticed and already and currently researching has been noticed and done before, lol. Here are some links (which may give you an idea why I was interested in graphing my data):
> 
> *First two links seem to come from the same person.*
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2296386
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1350624/higher-vcore-means-lower-temperatures-what
> 
> *This one is not exactly what I wanted to find out, but very similar (trade-off between just running stock versus tweaking, or "is there any advantage, or point of diminishing returns")*
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=263363
> 
> *This one is the closest that resembles what I have been doing.* Yes, I know that there's a part of that write-up that references to the Anandtech article (which a lot of experts say is a hand-drawing), but I did my research without bias against, or favor to, the drawing. I did my own charts as with the author of the article below and my findings are very similar.
> 
> http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=46502
> 
> ...oh well (dampened spirit). Apparently there has been some articles already written and interest already built around it. On the bright side, it was still fun to have tried learning things by hands-on.


Some really good reads there and has definitely helped alter my plans for my offset conversion! What setting will you try for yourself now?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Interesting read and hats off to you for for your efforts. After reading this I may lower my LLC and use a higher offset just to be on the safe side lol.


Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Interesting read and hats off to you for for your efforts. After reading this I may lower my LLC and use a higher offset just to be on the safe side lol.
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Some really good reads there and has definitely helped alter my plans for my offset conversion! What setting will you try for yourself now?


Hi Friends,

Thanks for the encouraging words...at least it gave me some sense of accomplishment for effort. 

Durden: After the 4GHz overclock via Manual VCore method, I actually tried 4.4GHz with Offset Method. I have just arrived home from work and it's already running at 18 hours (Prime95 Regular Blend). Will post an official submission.  But, um...does this thread allow a forum member to post more than one submission since I have already submitted one previously (the 4Ghz)?

I will finish my graphs/charts today and make a simple write-up to share my personal observations and inferences.  I don't intend to create a separate thread anymore...I think it is best to keep the said information consolidated in this thread since it is a related topic and (hopefully) helps give insight to those who are into overclocking.


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Friends,

I would like to submit another entry for the Sandy Bridge Stable Club. This is for a 4.4GHz overclock. I did this yesterday. Today, I'm just about 2 hours to completing another one for 4.5GHz. Sigh...summer weather in the Philippines do make it tough to give good temperatures even on water-cooling...average weather temperature is 33 to 35 degrees Celsius. Still I think this is good. 

*ERRATUM:* I mistyped the Offset value in the screenshot. It was supposed to be +0.010 and not +0.10.



4.4GHz Turbo Boost VCore +0.10 Offset LLC Disabled All Power-saving Features Enabled.png 329k .png file


*EDIT:* I am also submitting my 4.4GHz BIOS Settings for GIgabyte P67A-UD7-B3:

13050002.jpg 1,466k .jpg file


13050003.jpg 1,548k .jpg file


13050004.jpg 1,595k .jpg file


13050005.jpg 1,716k .jpg file


----------



## topet2k12001

Hello Friends,

Here is my official submission for 4.5GHz.



4.5GHz Turbo Boost VCore +0.035 Offset LLC Disabled All Power-saving Features Enabled (12-hour test complete).png 328k .png file


I am also submitting my 4.5GHz BIOS Settings for Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3

13050012.jpg 1,515k .jpg file


13050009.jpg 1,707k .jpg file


13050010.jpg 1,443k .jpg file


13050011.jpg 1,720k .jpg file


----------



## Imprezzion

Fellas, I could really use some help here. I posted a loose thread but no one replies there for over a month so I guess i'll try here.

I got the following (relevant) hardware:

2ndhand 2500K Boxed.
Brand New (now ~2 months old MSI Z68A-GD80 Gen 3).
4x2GB G.Skill Trident 2000C9 BBSE @ 1866 7-8-7-24-1T.

Now. I got a overclock running of 5.1Ghz with 1.400v which is perfectly stable in the guidelines of this club.
Problem is, I can go much higher in terms of temps, I barely broke 70c with all my rads fans and such set to the lowest possible and that's with mediocre TIM. I'm getting Liquid Ultra next week which should lower temps by at least 5c so, this being OCN, I wanna push this amazing CPU.

Problem is: As soon as I set a vcore of 1.432v or higher, the board refuses to keep running and just powers down and reboots.

At 1.440v it takes about 5 minutes of running LinX / IBT / Prime95 to trigger this and it's a sudden power down and then after ~10 seconds it starts up again.

At voltages really pushing it, tested at 1.464v or higher, the board instantly powers down and reboots under any load.

BIOS is set so every energy saving function is disabled as it doesn't have offset vcore to begin with anyway. Phase control is disabled to always have max Phases. Power limits are all maxed at 255w / 1024A.

Now why in the name of god would the board power down / crash / reboot at voltages above 1.432v, but run 18 hours stable at 1.400v and even 1.424v.

Is it somehow defective? Is there a safety measure i'm overlooking? Is it overheating? Can't monitor VRM temps, but it's a bit wierd it runs 18 hours of 1.424v, yet dies within 5 minuntes at 1.440v if it were temps..


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Fellas, I could really use some help here. I posted a loose thread but no one replies there for over a month so I guess i'll try here.
> 
> I got the following (relevant) hardware:
> 
> 2ndhand 2500K Boxed.
> Brand New (now ~2 months old MSI Z68A-GD80 Gen 3).
> 4x2GB G.Skill Trident 2000C9 BBSE @ 1866 7-8-7-24-1T.
> 
> Now. I got a overclock running of 5.1Ghz with 1.400v which is perfectly stable in the guidelines of this club.
> Problem is, I can go much higher in terms of temps, I barely broke 70c with all my rads fans and such set to the lowest possible and that's with mediocre TIM. I'm getting Liquid Ultra next week which should lower temps by at least 5c so, this being OCN, I wanna push this amazing CPU.
> 
> Problem is: As soon as I set a vcore of 1.432v or higher, the board refuses to keep running and just powers down and reboots.
> 
> At 1.440v it takes about 5 minutes of running LinX / IBT / Prime95 to trigger this and it's a sudden power down and then after ~10 seconds it starts up again.
> 
> At voltages really pushing it, tested at 1.464v or higher, the board instantly powers down and reboots under any load.
> 
> BIOS is set so every energy saving function is disabled as it doesn't have offset vcore to begin with anyway. Phase control is disabled to always have max Phases. Power limits are all maxed at 255w / 1024A.
> 
> Now why in the name of god would the board power down / crash / reboot at voltages above 1.432v, but run 18 hours stable at 1.400v and even 1.424v.
> 
> Is it somehow defective? Is there a safety measure i'm overlooking? Is it overheating? Can't monitor VRM temps, but it's a bit wierd it runs 18 hours of 1.424v, yet dies within 5 minuntes at 1.440v if it were temps..


Hi Friend,

As you can see in my recent posts I am fairly new to overclocking myself, but let me try.

From the articles, threads, etc. that I have read it appears that your processor is "throttling". I believe that the processors have a "safety mechanism" which shuts off your computer when it reaches voltages (or temperatures?) which it deems are already unsafe. So that "extra increment" (or up-notch in voltage) may be causing a jump in temperatures.

I can't see why it will be "wierd" for the next "up-voltage increment" to cause jumps in temperatures. Are you monitoring your temps via software, or via physical meters that you plug onto your motherboard? From what I have read, software may "not be that fast" in recording changes in voltages/temperatures. They do give fairly accurate readings though.

So:

1. throttling

2. lack of voltage

3. the processor has already achieved the maximum it can overclock (they say not all chips overclock the same...)

At least that's how I understood it, sorry if I wasn't of much help. But hey, that's 5.1GHz already.


----------



## Imprezzion

Throttling? Hell no. It only reaches about 71c in the 5 minutes it runs on ~1.440v-ish. These CPU's can handle quite a lot.. As far as voltage goes, 1.6v easily without throttling. Not saying it'll last longer then 5 minutes on that voltage, but it CAN run on it. Throttling btw is something completely different. It's decreasing speed and voltages to lower temps under load. Has nothing to do with this phenomenon.

FYI, load temps on 1.424v in LinX / IBT AVX are 70-74-72-71 after like, 2 hours. Fans on low-med speed. On full power, and with Liquid Ultra, they should be 65 ish.

Lack of voltage, if it was a lack of voltage, it would improve at higher voltages. Not get worse.

I have done several max multi tests using well over 1.6v and it runs it fine, just can't apply any (hard) load over 1.440v.

Max OC? Maybe. But a bit wierd it would just power down in this way. I'd expect a BSOD or LinX appcrash. Again, it should improve with mroe volts. Not get worse.

Oh and i'm extremely happy with this 5.1Ghz but yeah, it's OCN, and overclockings my hobby and I get bored of one speed quickly.. I just wanna push everything to the max it can run, or till it breaks. And this is preventing me from really putting it to this CPU. I woudn't actually be afraid of running it at 1.488v 24/7 if that's what it takes to get to 5.2-5.3Ghz.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Throttling? Hell no. It only reaches about 71c in the 5 minutes it runs on ~1.440v-ish. These CPU's can handle quite a lot.. As far as voltage goes, 1.6v easily without throttling. Not saying it'll last longer then 5 minutes on that voltage, but it CAN run on it. Throttling btw is something completely different. It's decreasing speed and voltages to lower temps under load. Has nothing to do with this phenomenon.
> 
> FYI, load temps on 1.424v in LinX / IBT AVX are 70-74-72-71 after like, 2 hours. Fans on low-med speed. On full power, and with Liquid Ultra, they should be 65 ish.
> 
> Lack of voltage, if it was a lack of voltage, it would improve at higher voltages. Not get worse.
> 
> I have done several max multi tests using well over 1.6v and it runs it fine, just can't apply any (hard) load over 1.440v.
> 
> Max OC? Maybe. But a bit wierd it would just power down in this way. I'd expect a BSOD or LinX appcrash. Again, it should improve with mroe volts. Not get worse.
> 
> Oh and i'm extremely happy with this 5.1Ghz but yeah, it's OCN, and overclockings my hobby and I get bored of one speed quickly.. I just wanna push everything to the max it can run, or till it breaks. And this is preventing me from really putting it to this CPU. I woudn't actually be afraid of running it at 1.488v 24/7 if that's what it takes to get to 5.2-5.3Ghz.


I honestly don't know, my friend. I'm just going off what I have read when I was learning how to overclock. From articles that I have read, my understanding is: while more volts = better performance, it also means higher temperatures. Other than that, then the processor may have already "hit the wall" as a possibility. That's all I know, and sorry if it wasn't much of help to you.


----------



## youpekkad

Hey, I got a quick question: I found a very good deal on the 2600k, so should I reset the CMOS before swapping the CPUs (2500k to 2600k), or can I just plug it in? I´ve got 4 different OC-profiles saved in the mobo-bios BTW.

Thx.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I am having issues, instead of typing them ALL out again PLEASE PLEASE, check my thread since no one else seems to be reading it :/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390653/emergency-please-help

thank you VERY much in advance.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Throttling? Hell no. It only reaches about 71c in the 5 minutes it runs on ~1.440v-ish. These CPU's can handle quite a lot.. As far as voltage goes, 1.6v easily without throttling. Not saying it'll last longer then 5 minutes on that voltage, but it CAN run on it. Throttling btw is something completely different. It's decreasing speed and voltages to lower temps under load. Has nothing to do with this phenomenon.
> 
> FYI, load temps on 1.424v in LinX / IBT AVX are 70-74-72-71 after like, 2 hours. Fans on low-med speed. On full power, and with Liquid Ultra, they should be 65 ish.
> 
> Lack of voltage, if it was a lack of voltage, it would improve at higher voltages. Not get worse.
> 
> I have done several max multi tests using well over 1.6v and it runs it fine, just can't apply any (hard) load over 1.440v.
> 
> Max OC? Maybe. But a bit wierd it would just power down in this way. I'd expect a BSOD or LinX appcrash. Again, it should improve with mroe volts. Not get worse.
> 
> Oh and i'm extremely happy with this 5.1Ghz but yeah, it's OCN, and overclockings my hobby and I get bored of one speed quickly.. I just wanna push everything to the max it can run, or till it breaks. And this is preventing me from really putting it to this CPU. I woudn't actually be afraid of running it at 1.488v 24/7 if that's what it takes to get to 5.2-5.3Ghz.


I'm not familiar with your board but I can tell you that on my rig voltage offset works WAAAAY better than manual voltage settings. Mine would stress test fine & blue screen on Youtube. Now it's faster, cooler & more stable.


----------



## Imprezzion

I know, but MSI boards don't support Offset. It's the voltage controller they use.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I know, but MSI boards don't support Offset. It's the voltage controller they use.


I can't say I know a lot about the MSI settings (never owned one before) however if you are willing to fill out a small template of the settings you've currently got for your overclock attempt may help us pick out something from there. I think I posted on a few pages back if you need something to base it off of.

Only thing I can think of is that there may be a setting that needs to be on for clock and above that's causing instability issues for you.. either that or like mentioned you may have hit the wall with this processor and no matter what voltage you push through it'll struggle to get any higher!


----------



## Imprezzion

Allright. Here we go.

I got baseclock set to 10000 (this is in KHz so it's just 100.00).
Ratio set to x51.
Turbo, Enhanced Turbo and EIST are enabled.
Internal PLL Overvoltage, enabled.
Enhanced Turbo Ratio set to x51 on 1,2,3 and 4 cores.
All C States and such are Disabled since I have no Offset voltage anyway so it won't downvolt in Idle anyway.
XMP Disabled as my RAM's XMP is a 2000Mhz profile which SB doesn't support.
DRAM Frequency is set to 1866Mhz (Timings set to 7-8-7-24-1T)

That's basically the clock settings.

CPU Features / Power Settings.
All power limits set to 255W / 1024A.
All C States Disabled (Again).
All cores active, Virtualization and such disabled since I don't use it anyway.

Voltages:
CPU VCore: 1.4200v (Setting this above 1.440v results in the problems I have)
Low Vdroop: Enabled (Basically LLC. Has no levels. Gives a SUPER stable load / idle vcore with a max change of 0.008v going from load to idle Load vCore is 1.400v, idle 1.408v.)
DRAM Voltage: 1.6885v (Have to set it so high because it has HARD vdroop on the RAM. This gives 1.655v. ANY lower gives 1.62v orso.)
VCCIO Voltage: 1.09v.
VCCSA: Auto.
CPU PLL: 1.800v.
Then there's a whole bunch of DRAM Ref. settings and what not but they are all Auto.

So, anything obvious you see I forgot?


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Hey, I got a quick question: I found a very good deal on the 2600k, so should I reset the CMOS before swapping the CPUs (2500k to 2600k), or can I just plug it in? I´ve got 4 different OC-profiles saved in the mobo-bios BTW.
> 
> Thx.


Anyone? Anyone who has swapped 2500k to 2600/2700k with the same mobo etc, did you reset the CMOS (is it recommended/must) or just plug it in and play?


----------



## LuckyPlumule

HI guys,
im trying to get some high clocks on my Core i5 2500k with P8z68-V/gen3 mobo and 2x(2x2Gb DDR3 Kingston HyperX genesis 1600Mhz 9,9,9,27).
Im able to get stable at 45x ratio with Vcore between 1.368-1.392V any lower doesnt pass Prime95 blend test with 90% memory tested.

The whole think is gonna be a little more flustrating,cuz im trying to get stable over more then 8weeks with no luck.

The think is,my CPU is gonna boot,post,load to windows even with 52x ration with rly high Vcore setting all auto,but that is just overkill.
But with 47x ratio,im able to boot,post,load into Windows and run prime about 30mins or so with Vcore set to 1,370,but its gonna BSOD 124 after few minutes,neither changing the PPL Voltage or VCCIO voltage didnt helped me get stable,i tested every single value,with every single combination PPL/VCCIO,nothing helped me get stable and my chip is stable only with 1.465Vcore at 4,7Ghz which I think is rly high for that clock.

So my question is,is that chip rly crap? All default all auto it takes 1.289Vcore on load with all default,so I guess it cant be that bad chip imo.
I tried to lower the VCCIO under 1V which worked perfectly fine even on 47x ration,but again with 1.465Vcore.

I tested 45-49x Ratio with PPL overvoltage enabled,my CPU got no problems with booting with PPL overvoltage disabled even on 5GHz.So i leave it disable forever now.

Tried any BCLK changes,my max stable BCLK is 104.5
Im starting to be kinda desperade,cuz i rly want at least 4,7GHZ with Vcore maxed at 1.424 or so,many guys are lower,some are much lower,so can u plz help me get the solution to the problem,i guess its not the CPU doing bad work,it must be something else.

If some1 will need to see any screens,say exactly what u need to see at certain circumstences and i will post asap.

Ty for any kind of help guys.


----------



## LuckyPlumule

Its recommended (not always needed) to clear your CMOS on mobo,flash BIOS to the newest one and reinstall OS,after u switch CPU,MOBO,cuz there can be something u dont see,causing u some BSOD or problems,but i think,if your PC is running ok,u dont need to do it.


----------



## JetEnduro

Hey all,

Been trying to OC my 2600k past few days to no luck.

Best "progress" I've made is that @ 4.5 I'm getting 124 after passing test 1 (Custom 1344) on all 8 workers.

Current settings

Vcore 1.375
BCLK 100
Turbo Ratio (All Cores) x45
PLL Overvolt Enabled
C1E Enabled
C3/C6 Auto
EIST Enabled
Ultra High LLC (75%)
Vcore PWM Mode: Extreme
PWM Freq :350
Phase Control: Extreme
Over current protection : 130%
VCCIO: Auto
CPU PLL: Auto

RAM set to factory specs 1.5v 9-10-9-27-2 (16GB 4x4GB)

As I said above, I pass the first test on all workers before getting 124. Increasing vcore gives me 124 immediately upon starting. Decreasing one notch lets me boot and start Prime95 but immediately 124. Going down 2 notches or more I freeze on the welcome screen.

I'm currently playing with VCCIO voltages -- About to test @ 1.12 --

Anything I might be missing/overlooking? Voltage hungry chip/dud?

Thing does 4.0 @ 1.265 with everything else on auto. Stock voltage is 1.25.

Any help/tips would be greatly appreciated. See sig rig for specs.

Thanks


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Allright. Here we go.
> 
> I got baseclock set to 10000 (this is in KHz so it's just 100.00).
> Ratio set to x51.
> Turbo, Enhanced Turbo and EIST are enabled.
> Internal PLL Overvoltage, enabled.
> Enhanced Turbo Ratio set to x51 on 1,2,3 and 4 cores.
> All C States and such are Disabled since I have no Offset voltage anyway so it won't downvolt in Idle anyway.
> XMP Disabled as my RAM's XMP is a 2000Mhz profile which SB doesn't support.
> DRAM Frequency is set to 1866Mhz (Timings set to 7-8-7-24-1T)
> 
> That's basically the clock settings.
> 
> CPU Features / Power Settings.
> All power limits set to 255W / 1024A.
> All C States Disabled (Again).
> All cores active, Virtualization and such disabled since I don't use it anyway.
> 
> Voltages:
> CPU VCore: 1.4200v (Setting this above 1.440v results in the problems I have)
> Low Vdroop: Enabled (Basically LLC. Has no levels. Gives a SUPER stable load / idle vcore with a max change of 0.008v going from load to idle Load vCore is 1.400v, idle 1.408v.)
> DRAM Voltage: 1.6885v (Have to set it so high because it has HARD vdroop on the RAM. This gives 1.655v. ANY lower gives 1.62v orso.)
> VCCIO Voltage: 1.09v.
> VCCSA: Auto.
> CPU PLL: 1.800v.
> Then there's a whole bunch of DRAM Ref. settings and what not but they are all Auto.
> 
> So, anything obvious you see I forgot?


Again not 100% sure how the settings differ between our boards but what have you got set for your phase/duty control?

Also have you tried your clock with your RAM down clocked, just so you can keep the volts down to 1.5v (not that it should matter but may help!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Anyone? Anyone who has swapped 2500k to 2600/2700k with the same mobo etc, did you reset the CMOS (is it recommended/must) or just plug it in and play?


I've never swapped CPUs with my build but I would think its plug and play! However there's no harm in resetting the CMOS... Other than loosing all bios settings! As long as you've written everything down


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JetEnduro*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Been trying to OC my 2600k past few days to no luck.
> 
> Best "progress" I've made is that @ 4.5 I'm getting 124 after passing test 1 (Custom 1344) on all 8 workers.
> 
> Current settings
> 
> Vcore 1.375
> BCLK 100
> Turbo Ratio (All Cores) x45
> PLL Overvolt Enabled
> C1E Enabled
> C3/C6 Auto
> EIST Enabled
> Ultra High LLC (75%)
> Vcore PWM Mode: Extreme
> PWM Freq :350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Over current protection : 130%
> VCCIO: Auto
> CPU PLL: Auto
> 
> RAM set to factory specs 1.5v 9-10-9-27-2 (16GB 4x4GB)
> 
> As I said above, I pass the first test on all workers before getting 124. Increasing vcore gives me 124 immediately upon starting. Decreasing one notch lets me boot and start Prime95 but immediately 124. Going down 2 notches or more I freeze on the welcome screen.
> 
> I'm currently playing with VCCIO voltages -- About to test @ 1.12 --
> 
> Anything I might be missing/overlooking? Voltage hungry chip/dud?
> 
> Thing does 4.0 @ 1.265 with everything else on auto. Stock voltage is 1.25.
> 
> Any help/tips would be greatly appreciated. See sig rig for specs.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry for double post in advance am on my phone and things get a bit funny when I edit posts!

At a 4.5 clock you won't ever need PLL over voltage enabled, in fact it can cause instability (which I think it is in your case!) so disable it. For this clock you won't even need to set the VCCIO yet so would set that to auto too.

Once those are set try and lower your voltage again and work your way up from say 1.3v

Also I use to run custom 1344 and it was handy to begin with to find out quickly if a build was stable but found that the custom (90% RAM) runs, mentioned at the beginning of this thread to be a better indicator. Only say this because a build I thought was good using custom 1344 (& 1792) wasn't when running the other. It's whatever you are happiest with though! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Imprezzion

Board doesn't have very advanced duty controls tbh. It has a ''Auto'' profile, which turns off phases if it doesn't need the power and such, and a ''Off'' profile which just puts everything on full power at any time.

I can go and search for a way to adjust the VRM frequency as that is a big factor in overclocking indeed. I used to LOVE ASUS boards due to having so much VRM parameters adjustable with the whole DIGI+ VRM's









Might even end up selling this board cause I miss offset voltages and the VRM settings.. I originally kept it for use with SLI 670's but with my new golden 7970 I don't need CF and it won't fit with my modded Accelero anyway (Which is now 4.5 slots thick







)

I'll see if I can pick up some open box P8P67 Pro or better / P8Z68-V Pro or better. Local stores here have a huuuuuuge load of older S1155 open box / old stock boards. I bought like, 8 boards just to resell with a profit, and this one was the one to last one I have left. Still have a MSI P67A-GD65 I bought for €49.95 but it has the same issues as this Z68A-GD80.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Board doesn't have very advanced duty controls tbh. It has a ''Auto'' profile, which turns off phases if it doesn't need the power and such, and a ''Off'' profile which just puts everything on full power at any time.
> 
> I can go and search for a way to adjust the VRM frequency as that is a big factor in overclocking indeed. I used to LOVE ASUS boards due to having so much VRM parameters adjustable with the whole DIGI+ VRM's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might even end up selling this board cause I miss offset voltages and the VRM settings.. I originally kept it for use with SLI 670's but with my new golden 7970 I don't need CF and it won't fit with my modded Accelero anyway (Which is now 4.5 slots thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'll see if I can pick up some open box P8P67 Pro or better / P8Z68-V Pro or better. Local stores here have a huuuuuuge load of older S1155 open box / old stock boards. I bought like, 8 boards just to resell with a profit, and this one was the one to last one I have left. Still have a MSI P67A-GD65 I bought for €49.95 but it has the same issues as this Z68A-GD80.


I definitely think a couple of those settings will help to stabilise the clock. The phase/duty control isn't that important at lower clocks but once you get into the higher ones can be vital. (not that I've even been that high on my clocks... since my CPU can't push that lol)


----------



## Imprezzion

Wierd thing is, I was benchmarking for a bit on Fire Strike just now, and the board / CPU run fine on 5.3Ghz (52x102) with 1.512v. Can bench just fine on it.
But, Prime95 reboots the board in udner 5 seconds though..


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Wierd thing is, I was benchmarking for a bit on Fire Strike just now, and the board / CPU run fine on 5.3Ghz (52x102) with 1.512v. Can bench just fine on it.
> But, Prime95 reboots the board in udner 5 seconds though..


When you run prime95 are you doing the 90% RAM usage too?

ps I've learnt about a new bit of software... need to download GPU-Z now haha









pps... nice desktop background!


----------



## Imprezzion

Hehe custom WIndows with a true OCN wallpaper some member here made









But, scratch that, I just made 5.4Ghz with 1.600v. Also broke 10k in fire strike








So wierd how I can bench at 1.6v, but stress at 1.45v is boom. Dafuq...


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hehe custom WIndows with a true OCN wallpaper some member here made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, scratch that, I just made 5.4Ghz with 1.600v. Also broke 10k in fire strike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wierd how I can bench at 1.6v, but stress at 1.45v is boom. Dafuq...


I'm jealous of your temps! Watercooling looks very attractive









Have you tried down clocking your ram to make sure its not stressing the processor more than it should? So setting it to 1.5v and a lower frequency?


----------



## rows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hehe custom WIndows with a true OCN wallpaper some member here made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, scratch that, I just made 5.4Ghz with 1.600v. Also broke 10k in fire strike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wierd how I can bench at 1.6v, but stress at 1.45v is boom. Dafuq...


Saw that one earlier today on tweakers.net in Holland







You've got a golden 7970 GPU sample if I see how you can push the limits.


----------



## LuckyPlumule

So now im stable at 4,6Ghz,but not happy.

My settings are:
BCLK: 100Mhz
Ratio: 46x
CPU PPl Overvoltage Disabled
All CPU limits on max
DDR3 frekvency: 1600Mhz

LLC: Very High
DIGI+ VRM Frekvency: Auto
VRM spread spectrum: Enabled
CPu current capability: 130%
DIGI+ VRm Phase control: Manual (Super fast)
Duty Control: Extreme

CPU Voltage: Fixed 1.385
VCCIO: 1.10625
CPU PPL: 1,7125
DDR3 Voltage: 1.65V
CHA CTRL: +630
CHA DATA: +630
CHB CTRL: +630
CHB DATA: +630

But this is not what im aiming through,i want at least 4,8GHz,but even now on this ratio,my Voltage in CPU-Z is showing something between 1.389-1.004 that i consider too much for this ratio.But if I lower the Vcore in BIOS i doesnt get stable.Temperatures aren´t a big deal i think 85°C in stress blend test using 90% RAM and AVX2 set is ok,for gaming,barely seen more then 55°C.
Im starting to be rly desperate about this chip.Any tips which can come handy plz?


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyPlumule*
> 
> So now im stable at 4,6Ghz,but not happy.
> 
> My settings are:
> BCLK: 100Mhz
> Ratio: 46x
> CPU PPl Overvoltage Disabled
> All CPU limits on max
> DDR3 frekvency: 1600Mhz
> 
> LLC: Very High
> DIGI+ VRM Frekvency: Auto
> VRM spread spectrum: Enabled
> CPu current capability: 130%
> DIGI+ VRm Phase control: Manual (Super fast)
> Duty Control: Extreme
> 
> CPU Voltage: Fixed 1.385
> VCCIO: 1.10625
> CPU PPL: 1,7125
> DDR3 Voltage: 1.65V
> CHA CTRL: +630
> CHA DATA: +630
> CHB CTRL: +630
> CHB DATA: +630
> 
> But this is not what im aiming through,i want at least 4,8GHz,but even now on this ratio,my Voltage in CPU-Z is showing something between 1.389-1.004 that i consider too much for this ratio.But if I lower the Vcore in BIOS i doesnt get stable.Temperatures aren´t a big deal i think 85°C in stress blend test using 90% RAM and AVX2 set is ok,for gaming,barely seen more then 55°C.
> Im starting to be rly desperate about this chip.Any tips which can come handy plz?


Hi Lucky sorry I missed your previous post yesterday during my other reply's my phone mustn't have updated properly









I would say on these chips 4.8 may be a limit for some. You've no doubt seen this link before: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110 but not a great deal of these chips can go that high. Also there's the indication that the vCore volts you have for 4.7 is still good in comparison!

The only few settings I'd notice and possibly are that you enable PLL overvoltage on these higher clocks, however be warned it does increase temps and in my honest opinion your temps are high (for my personal liking!) but your call.

Lastly I would highly recommend changing the VRN frequency from auto to 350 as per the link I sent it helps with overclocking (at any clock!)


----------



## Modest Mouse

@ Luckyplumule...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Hi Lucky sorry I missed your previous post yesterday during my other reply's my phone mustn't have updated properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say on these chips 4.8 may be a limit for some. You've no doubt seen this link before: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110 but not a great deal of these chips can go that high. Also there's the indication that the vCore volts you have for 4.7 is still good in comparison!
> 
> The only few settings I'd notice and possibly are that you enable PLL overvoltage on these higher clocks, however be warned it does increase temps and in my honest opinion your temps are high (for my personal liking!) but your call.
> 
> Lastly I would highly recommend changing the VRN frequency from auto to 350 as per the link I sent it helps with overclocking (at any clock!)






I would have to say that enabling PLL overvoltage is pretty inevitable for any clock over 4.5GHz. Durden is correct that it will raise your CPU temps noticeably as it (if I have this incorrect please let me know) keeps the voltage at a constant feed rather than just providing it when needed to enable "turbo" mode. This is over say having a "multiplier" overclock with C1-C6 & EIST enabled which throttles down the voltage and processor speeds in order to save power consumption and prolong life of the components. Durden is again correct that all chips are most definately different. I was able to achieve 4.8GHz on a multiplier overclcock while leaving all the power states at auto which seems to be the exception rather than the rule. I have since pushed my chip to 5.1GHz with very little tweaking. I'm most likely going to shoot for some higher clocks this weekend







Your temperature range is a bit on the high side for 4.6GHz in my opinion as well. Forgive me if you've already posted it but what kind of cooling method are you using? I had the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ Evo and never budged up over 72c on a Prime95 15hr run. Changing over to water cooling has dropped that down even further as I did not want to attempt 5GHz without it. I don't have a custom loop or anything it's just a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme all-in-one unit but it does justice by me. Food for thought anyway. Keep us posted on the progression.


----------



## LuckyPlumule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Hi Lucky sorry I missed your previous post yesterday during my other reply's my phone mustn't have updated properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say on these chips 4.8 may be a limit for some. You've no doubt seen this link before: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110 but not a great deal of these chips can go that high. Also there's the indication that the vCore volts you have for 4.7 is still good in comparison!
> 
> The only few settings I'd notice and possibly are that you enable PLL overvoltage on these higher clocks, however be warned it does increase temps and in my honest opinion your temps are high (for my personal liking!) but your call.
> 
> Lastly I would highly recommend changing the VRN frequency from auto to 350 as per the link I sent it helps with overclocking (at any clock!)


Well,my wall should be the 5.0Ghz,cuz it will boot all on auto,changing the ratio (not turbo) to 50 and it boots with 1.544Vcore and it gives me an BSOD 124.
I used manual VRM frekvency on 350 or on auto,no offense,there is rly no impact on stability,since i push Vcore to 1.425 in BIOS its stable,no matter what i set on the rest of the options,Im able to get stable on PPL Overvoltage on or off,the temperatures are almost the same,difference is about 2-5°C its not that much IMO.Tested Enabled or Disabled options and its the same,not stable under the 1.425V.
I guees a got rly bad chip,now playing with the PPL Voltage and so far,im able to run OCCT blend test with 90% RAM using AVX.temperatures are at 92°C max.
I got C1 disabled now,ESIT enabled and C3 and C6 got no matter on stability on my board,tested both settings again if im lower then 1,425Vcore unstable,when i push it higher im stable.Its kinda weird.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> I would have to say that enabling PLL overvoltage is pretty inevitable for any clock over 4.5GHz. Durden is correct that it will raise your CPU temps noticeably as it (if I have this incorrect please let me know) keeps the voltage at a constant feed rather than just providing it when needed to enable "turbo" mode. This is over say having a "multiplier" overclock with C1-C6 & EIST enabled which throttles down the voltage and processor speeds in order to save power consumption and prolong life of the components. Durden is again correct that all chips are most definately different. I was able to achieve 4.8GHz on a multiplier overclcock while leaving all the power states at auto which seems to be the exception rather than the rule. I have since pushed my chip to 5.1GHz with very little tweaking. I'm most likely going to shoot for some higher clocks this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your temperature range is a bit on the high side for 4.6GHz in my opinion as well. Forgive me if you've already posted it but what kind of cooling method are you using? I had the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ Evo and never budged up over 72c on a Prime95 15hr run. Changing over to water cooling has dropped that down even further as I did not want to attempt 5GHz without it. I don't have a custom loop or anything it's just a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme all-in-one unit but it does justice by me. Food for thought anyway. Keep us posted on the progression.


I've been looking more and more towards water cooling, but think I will opt for an SSD first








What temps are you seeing now since you moved over to water cooling?

Also what voltages did you manage to achieve your clocks at? I've not had time recently to tweak my clock however I don't think I'll be able to go much above 4.6 (maybe 4.7 at a push) since it took around 1.370 volts to get me 4.5.


----------



## LuckyPlumule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> @ Luckyplumule...
> 
> I would have to say that enabling PLL overvoltage is pretty inevitable for any clock over 4.5GHz. Durden is correct that it will raise your CPU temps noticeably as it (if I have this incorrect please let me know) keeps the voltage at a constant feed rather than just providing it when needed to enable "turbo" mode. This is over say having a "multiplier" overclock with C1-C6 & EIST enabled which throttles down the voltage and processor speeds in order to save power consumption and prolong life of the components. Durden is again correct that all chips are most definately different. I was able to achieve 4.8GHz on a multiplier overclcock while leaving all the power states at auto which seems to be the exception rather than the rule. I have since pushed my chip to 5.1GHz with very little tweaking. I'm most likely going to shoot for some higher clocks this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your temperature range is a bit on the high side for 4.6GHz in my opinion as well. Forgive me if you've already posted it but what kind of cooling method are you using? I had the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ Evo and never budged up over 72c on a Prime95 15hr run. Changing over to water cooling has dropped that down even further as I did not want to attempt 5GHz without it. I don't have a custom loop or anything it's just a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme all-in-one unit but it does justice by me. Food for thought anyway. Keep us posted on the progression.


As i stated to Durden,i dont need the ppl Overvoltage,once i got to 1.425V in BIOS for 4,7Ghz its stable,it doesnt rly matter,what i set on other options,its just stable for how long i want.
As i said in prev Quote to durden, No matter the C states its ok even if I disable all or leave it auto or Enabled,no impact on stability.I got EIST function Enabled all the time.
I can set CPU Ratio on 50x and all auto will boot and hold about 20mins 90% blend test vith 1.544Vcore,but it goes BSOD 124 or 101.Most likely i got the BSOD 124.
My cooler is Corsair H100,push-pull config,dont know why,my temperatures are so high compared to others using this cooler,maybe its because the H100 is placed down at the bottom of case (NZXT Phantom) and my pipes goes around the CF 7870.

U guys think that because im running CF 7870 and using all 4DIMMS slots can cause that higher voltages needed and temperatures spikes?

If u need any screens,let me now,i rly dont understand,how can this chip boot at 1.360Vcore at 4,7Ghz,but not beeing able to at least 101BSOD at this voltage,but if im starting to get this 101BSOD (voltage on core) i need to push it so high that i get stability at 1,425BIOS(1,440Vcore CPU-Z) or even more.

I dont wonna be only negative,but link posted by Durden i have read this about 1é times,for case im rly missing something,I have read about 100 more guides,i tested to adjust adition turbo votalges too,nothing rly get me stable,I can simply say,if im on lower VCore any hard test such as Prime95 with blend test 90% RAM only for prime,that means im using 7,2GB of ram only for prime95 gets me to BSOD 124 sometimes imidietly sometimes after 15hours prime95.OCCT acts somehow the same,but its able to get me stable post more often and with lower Vcore.

For my 4,8GHZ i need Vcore about 1.472-1.504 tested this scales and all working ok.
I just think,my chip is rly bad.

EDIT:
Now im testing with AIDA 64 using all of my RAm:

CPu Ratio 48
PPL Overvoltage Disabled
Memory Frekvency 1600MHZ 9,9,9,27 1,65V (default values on RAM sticks)
All CPu limits eliminated

DIGI+ VRM settings are:
LLC on Ultra HIgh
VRm frekvency 350
Duty and Phase control on Extreme
CPu current Capability 100%

Cpu Vcore fixed 1.425V
RAm DDR 3 1.65V
VCCIO 1,11825 V
PPL Voltage 1,75V
CHA CTRL,CHA DATA,CHB CTRl and CHB DATA at +630V
CPU spread spectrum disabled
EIST enabled,C1 enabled, C3 and C6 Auto

my temperatures in AIDA 64 (newest extreme version got the license) are highest 81°C,testing and stressing all the harddisk,GPU,CPu,Memory.
Interesting think is,that i dont get stable in systetic tests,like Prime or OCCT,but if I use LINX program im stable even at 1,406Vcore and aida same.
So what is it,that Prime95 and OCCT are testing,that it pushes the computer to fail to state its stability?

I have read what is BSOD 124 and default state for BSOD 124 is that something is working over or under its designed speficication,I have also read,that 124BSOD on Sb can be the Vcore,VCCIO or PPL voltage,but as I said,i tested my stability like this:
Setting CPu ration,setting the digi+ options to recommended all over the whole internet and then i set ma RAm to speficication and from this point i let all Auto and try boot.
Then i set manul VCore starting with 1.320Vcore and 48multi,boot and test.
If error,i tried to incrase the VCCIO and tested all values up to 1,25V.
Same with PPL voltage trying from 1,7-1,9V.tested every values together at wanted Vcore,nothing,so i increases the Vcore by notch and did the same,took me 9weeks,still not get any results.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyPlumule*
> 
> As i stated to Durden,i dont need the ppl Overvoltage,once i got to 1.425V in BIOS for 4,7Ghz its stable,it doesnt rly matter,what i set on other options,its just stable for how long i want.
> As i said in prev Quote to durden, No matter the C states its ok even if I disable all or leave it auto or Enabled,no impact on stability.I got EIST function Enabled all the time.
> I can set CPU Ratio on 50x and all auto will boot and hold about 20mins 90% blend test vith 1.544Vcore,but it goes BSOD 124 or 101.Most likely i got the BSOD 124.
> My cooler is Corsair H100,push-pull config,dont know why,my temperatures are so high compared to others using this cooler,maybe its because the H100 is placed down at the bottom of case (NZXT Phantom) and my pipes goes around the CF 7870.
> 
> U guys think that because im running CF 7870 and using all 4DIMMS slots can cause that higher voltages needed and temperatures spikes?
> 
> If u need any screens,let me now,i rly dont understand,how can this chip boot at 1.360Vcore at 4,7Ghz,but not beeing able to at least 101BSOD at this voltage,but if im starting to get this 101BSOD (voltage on core) i need to push it so high that i get stability at 1,425BIOS(1,440Vcore CPU-Z) or even more.
> 
> For my 4,8GHZ i need Vcore about 1.472-1.504 tested this scales and all working ok.
> I just think,my chip is rly bad.


I can't really say much other that what I've read since my highest ever clock I've been able to get is 4.6 with my chip. PLL Overvoltage just means that you wont have to pump through a higher vCore to gain stability. I'm sure you can try and clock all the way to 5.0 with it disabled but you'll need to push through way more vCore to gain stability. I do however agree with the notion that C States wont factor into stability of your system under load.

I just think your processor will only go so much and its finding how far you can push it without degrading it. My only concern for you would be that your temps for water cooling (& even air cooling!!) are way to high. I'm surprised at those temps its not downclocked. I'm not watercooling expert so would definitively seek someones knowledge on if the pipes going around your CF 7870s add to the heat or not. If I had to go out on a limb and guess I wouldn't think its a good idea since the heat off your graphics cards will no doubt heat the system up. Then again if you live in a hot country 90C may well be good without knowing your room temp!


----------



## LuckyPlumule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> I can't really say much other that what I've read since my highest ever clock I've been able to get is 4.6 with my chip. PLL Overvoltage just means that you wont have to pump through a higher vCore to gain stability. I'm sure you can try and clock all the way to 5.0 with it disabled but you'll need to push through way more vCore to gain stability. I do however agree with the notion that C States wont factor into stability of your system under load.
> 
> I just think your processor will only go so much and its finding how far you can push it without degrading it. My only concern for you would be that your temps for water cooling (& even air cooling!!) are way to high. I'm surprised at those temps its not downclocked. I'm not watercooling expert so would definitively seek someones knowledge on if the pipes going around your CF 7870s add to the heat or not. If I had to go out on a limb and guess I wouldn't think its a good idea since the heat off your graphics cards will no doubt heat the system up. Then again if you live in a hot country 90C may well be good without knowing your room temp!


My chip is gonna throttle only if I exceed the temps above the 97°C under this value,its not downclocking itself,weird,but thats it
Well I live in Central Europe,my room temps are close to 30°C now,mostly about 25-28°C.
I edited my last comment,so now in AIDA64 full stressing everything i got max temps 81°C so i dont know,I got SP1 instaled and many guys reported about 10°C more on temps when stress testing their chips after SP1 is installed,cuz it starts to use AVX2 set instruction.Anyway if i get under 90°C at stres testin,i know that in gaming i got max 72°C playing Crysis 3 for 5 hours,stable and ok,still under intel speficications.

Simply said,i will set the Vcore even to 1.520 and temps at 75°C playing games,cuz its speficication from intel,they said,this is the optimom max stats and will respect that as long as i got maximum performance with i want,i dont need low everything i know its not possible if u dont got custom water colling or golden chips,but i want rly 4,8Ghz cuz this power is what im looking for,considering i run CF 7870 for nice and smoot 40fps in Metro Last Nigh all highest settings,need that 4,8Ghz to get that power
Now stable 25mins with Prime95,AIDA64 nad OCCt with 48ration and 1.440Vcore,temps in aida max 82°C and temps max in Prime and OCCT max 91°C.


----------



## Modest Mouse

@ Durden: http://valid.canardpc.com/2784516

Validation of 5.1GHz & temps never broke 72c after 2hrs Prime95. I would highly suggest switching to a SSD boot drive ASAP. I have no idea how I survived before it.


----------



## LuckyPlumule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> @ Durden: http://valid.canardpc.com/2784516
> 
> Validation of 5.1GHz & temps never broke 72c after 2hrs Prime95. I would highly suggest switching to a SSD boot drive ASAP. I have no idea how I survived before it.


Can u plz tell me your settings?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyPlumule*
> 
> Can u plz tell me your settings?


different chips and motherboards require different voltages for different settings








also not all chips are same, not sure if you are trying to copy his overclock but that is not the way to go!


----------



## LuckyPlumule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> different chips and motherboards require different voltages for different settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also not all chips are same, not sure if you are trying to copy his overclock but that is not the way to go!


OMG,dude i dont need advices for kids,which think better numbers are all they need.I need to see it,so I can try something similar u got validation and benches done on 5GHZ twice different settings,but wasnt stable.Thats why.Ty for advice:/


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyPlumule*
> 
> OMG,dude i dont need advices for kids,which think better numbers are all they need.I need to see it,so I can try something similar u got validation and benches done on 5GHZ twice different settings,but wasnt stable.Thats why.Ty for advice:/


seems you lack the common sense to understand because his chip does 5.0ghz, your chip might not even be able to do 4.9ghz

good luck, if you apply some logic to your thinking process and use the search feature you might learn how to do something instead of expecting someone to do something for you

no need to say my advice is for kids when you aren't even capable of spelling better than one


----------



## LuckyPlumule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> seems you lack the common sense to understand because his chip does 5.0ghz, your chip might not even be able to do 4.9ghz
> 
> good luck, if you apply some logic to your thinking process and use the search feature you might learn how to do something instead of expecting someone to do something for you
> 
> no need to say my advice is for kids when you aren't even capable of spelling better than one


Only think I lack,is enough good ppls trying to help others,not flaming other like u do.
I already told u,i tested my chip wont boot higher then 5,1Ghz.
Already told u i validated and benched 5.0Ghz at 1,520-1,544V with temp kinda rly high.
Already asked with helping me get stable at 4,7-4,8Ghz best at highest Vcore 1.475,now im at 1.458 lowest.Seems to be stable at 4,7Ghz,PPL 1.75V VCCIO 1,18V.
I just wonna see how ppls are doing the 5Ghz OC so i can maybe better understand how to set my chip,im collectin data,more data,more experiences.About my spelling,dw english isnt my nature leang.... so i think u can understand that im not looking for grammar,especially here,where it is not so needed,if its bothering u,u dont need to answer me a single think.

Guys like u can only piss others off,if they seek more data,experiences and asking others and u come to say something like this,rly helpfull.I red more tutorials and thing about SB then any others OC easily,but i still got no lucky,so i wonna know what is bad in my PC so i can buy better one.Sry that it takes your time sir.


----------



## LuckyPlumule

Just last testing setup is on screen,if u can see some mistake,let me know,gonna let it run stress testin,when im in work.

EDIT:
If anyone knows how to monitor VCCIO,VCCSA,CPU PPL and DRAM Voltage through some software compatible with ASUS mobo,let me know plz,because everything i use,just only read the BIOS settings,but in BIOS I can se its floating and dropping/rising again,i rly need to see how it react on my Vcore and stress testing,Thank you guys.


----------



## vhyn

So, I'm running not quite 4.4GHz, but stable and very chilly (55-62 on a Noctua NH-U12P with two Noctua NF-F12 strapped onto it). http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2804185 I don't know how far I can push the CPU before grilling it without a liquidcooler.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyPlumule*
> 
> Only think I lack,is enough good ppls trying to help others,not flaming other like u do.
> I already told u,i tested my chip wont boot higher then 5,1Ghz.
> Already told u i validated and benched 5.0Ghz at 1,520-1,544V with temp kinda rly high.
> Already asked with helping me get stable at 4,7-4,8Ghz best at highest Vcore 1.475,now im at 1.458 lowest.Seems to be stable at 4,7Ghz,PPL 1.75V VCCIO 1,18V.
> I just wonna see how ppls are doing the 5Ghz OC so i can maybe better understand how to set my chip,im collectin data,more data,more experiences.About my spelling,dw english isnt my nature leang.... so i think u can understand that im not looking for grammar,especially here,where it is not so needed,if its bothering u,u dont need to answer me a single think.
> 
> Guys like u can only piss others off,if they seek more data,experiences and asking others and u come to say something like this,rly helpfull.I red more tutorials and thing about SB then any others OC easily,but i still got no lucky,so i wonna know what is bad in my PC so i can buy better one.Sry that it takes your time sir.


you have 12 posts here, ive helped more than 12 people
noone cares to help lazy moochers who dont use the search feature then have the nerve to talk to people trying to help you use common sense

you insulted me before i ever said anything, stop being delusional


----------



## Modest Mouse

@ LuckyPlumule. Here's my BIOS settings, HWMonitor, Real Temp, etc. from my 4.7GHz, air cooled, 15hr Prime 95 run. Just got off work and don't feel like digging around my photos to find the 5.1GHz files right now. Hopefully this helps you. I'll poke around later if I remember and post the settings from the 5.1GHz OC.

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/907467/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhyn*
> 
> So, I'm running not quite 4.4GHz, but stable and very chilly (55-62 on a Noctua NH-U12P with two Noctua NF-F12 strapped onto it). http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2804185 I don't know how far I can push the CPU before grilling it without a liquidcooler.


You still have some headroom, max recommended TCase temp by intel is 72c on sandy, i've run my chips very hot for 2 years with no issues (even temporarily around 80c-85c for benching).

Edit: and if your chip is prime stable at 4.4GHz @ 1.256v like your CPU-z says, then you'd definitely be stable around 1.3v for 4.5GHz.

In comparison, mine is rather voltage hungry
4.0GHz 1.200v
4.2GHz 1.265v
4.3GHz 1.300v
4.5GHz 1.356v
anything 4.6 or above needs 1.4v+ which i'm not comfortable with.
(I prime tested these lower clocks just this week because my corsair H60's pump died on me after 9 months)


----------



## LuckyPlumule

So im back from the work,i posted image of 8 hours AIDA 64 stress test,which i passed on 4,8Ghz with Vcore 1.448 which is about 40-50mw lower,then previously.

I just wonna ak few thinks,which im not sure about:

First think is Load Line Calibration,i was reading tons of tutorials,explanations,but I dont know,any of that words wasnt satisfying enough for me,so.
LLC works like this?
I put the load on the CPU,then the Vcore tends to drop,for me its almost constant droop about 100mV.If I then enable the LLC on Ultra High which is 75% compensation,that means,that my total Vcore droop is taken,its counted the 75% of that drop and its added to my Core Voltage set in the BIOS? Isnt that the problem which causes the higher temperatures?

Another think is this...
When im in BIOS and i switch the Core Voltage on Manual and i set as i set now 1.440V im setting the VID or true voltage which rly floats to the CPU chip? Because if im checking my VID its almost everytime at 1.366 (at 4,7GHZ) and now its 1.3911(at 4,8GHz) which isnt neither what i set in BIOS and neither my Vcore showed in CPU-Z.I was thinking like this,If i set Core Voltage 1.440V and my VID under the load is 1,391,that means the drop voltage under the load is 45mV and thats why,my LLC is kicking it far to 1,465? Does it also means,that if i want lower Vcore,that i need to increase the VID to totally eliminate the need for the LLC usage? Would be rly happy,for some explanations for this three Voltages,Vcore,VID and
BIOS Vcore.


----------



## LuckyPlumule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> you have 12 posts here, ive helped more than 12 people
> noone cares to help lazy moochers who dont use the search feature then have the nerve to talk to people trying to help you use common sense
> 
> you insulted me before i ever said anything, stop being delusional


No i didnt insulted you,you tried to tell everyone here,that im douche and i didnt red single topic.
I can post you tons of links,tons of technical tutorials and everything i was able to find about OCing SB,but still Im not able to get to the point im satisfied with my OC,neither my Voltages are too high,for low clock,or my Voltages are low enough for me,but the clocks are not high enough.
I know that every chip is diferent,now i rly know,that i have at least normal chip,in worst case,rly ungry chip.But i though,this site is here,to rly help ppls get to the point which they can be satisfied with.
Im able to set ratio 48 and leave it all automatic,Voltages goes 1,488 core temps are not much above 80°C and its stable at all other settings Auto,but thats not how the real man do this job.
U said me,that im basically some1 whos so stupid to look after hes settings,but i tried about 6 weeks,long weeks,getting somewhere to 4,7-4,8 but not able to stabilize it at nice Voltages and temperatures.
I did everything i have red here,did everything I have red on another about 15sites,with different mobos,different RAM modules etc etc..
But nothing is working for me to get me at the point im satisfied.So im sry for your time and im sorry for u 2.
U can go enjoy your OC w/o any problems,cuz u was given by the more luck,then me,but I need to study,learn,try,test forever long and only hope was this forum,after 2weeks i got at least one answer,which was leading somewhere (not that yours BTW) and u come and pesky me for not reading.
RIDICILOUS.Enjoy your day sir.


----------



## error-id10t

I'll give you a tip, use the block function. I didn't know it existed until I was told to use it. Now that said, maybe there's a misunderstanding and you can both hug it out.









These were my settings for my run, note that I have a POS chip (probably worse than yours). I can of course run it higher for benches, games or a useless CPU-Z validation but what's the point. As you can see, nothing special .. just feed it enough.

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8760#post_17164048


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'll give you a tip, use the block function. I didn't know it existed until I was told to use it. Now that said, maybe there's a misunderstanding and you can both hug it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were my settings for my run, note that I have a POS chip (probably worse than yours). I can of course run it higher for benches, games or a useless CPU-Z validation but what's the point. As you can see, nothing special .. just feed it enough.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8760#post_17164048


Yup, that block function is really useful here. Or you could report them to the mods and get them banned. There was one member here before who got out off line with me by PM'ing me and I reported it to the mods and he was instantly banned.


----------



## LuckyPlumule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'll give you a tip, use the block function. I didn't know it existed until I was told to use it. Now that said, maybe there's a misunderstanding and you can both hug it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were my settings for my run, note that I have a POS chip (probably worse than yours). I can of course run it higher for benches, games or a useless CPU-Z validation but what's the point. As you can see, nothing special .. just feed it enough.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8760#post_17164048


TY im glad some1 was able to help me,im gonna test something as u have set,can u only say me how ur colling and whats the actual Vcore?


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @ Durden: http://valid.canardpc.com/2784516
> 
> Validation of 5.1GHz & temps never broke 72c after 2hrs Prime95. I would highly suggest switching to a SSD boot drive ASAP. I have no idea how I survived before it.


Need to sort out some debt but I'm definitely going to bet an SSD soon!







was looking at the Samsung 840 pro series... They look so sexy haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyPlumule*
> 
> Can u plz tell me your settings?


I posted mine a little while back and am on my phone so these may be a little different:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ai Tweaker

Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores: 45
Internal PLL Voltage: Disabled
Memory Frequency: 1600
DRAM Timing Control: stock
EPU Power Saving MODE: Disabled

Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >

CPU Ratio: Auto
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto

Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)

Load-Line Calibration: Ultra High
VRM Frequency: Manual
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Voltage: Manual Mode
CPU Manual Voltage: 1.375V
DRAM Voltage: 1.50V
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled

Advanced\ CPU Configuration >

CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Disabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: Enabled
CPU C6 Report: Enabled


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> You still have some headroom, max recommended TCase temp by intel is 72c on sandy, i've run my chips very hot for 2 years with no issues (even temporarily around 80c-85c for benching).
> 
> Edit: and if your chip is prime stable at 4.4GHz @ 1.256v like your CPU-z says, then you'd definitely be stable around 1.3v for 4.5GHz.
> 
> In comparison, mine is rather voltage hungry
> 4.0GHz 1.200v
> 4.2GHz 1.265v
> 4.3GHz 1.300v
> 4.5GHz 1.356v
> anything 4.6 or above needs 1.4v+ which i'm not comfortable with.
> (I prime tested these lower clocks just this week because my corsair H60's pump died on me after 9 months)


I have a feeling my chip is similar to yours!







My goal now when I find the time is to have a stable clock of 4.5 and try for the lowest offset voltages possible!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyPlumule*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So im back from the work,i posted image of 8 hours AIDA 64 stress test,which i passed on 4,8Ghz with Vcore 1.448 which is about 40-50mw lower,then previously.
> 
> I just wonna ak few thinks,which im not sure about:
> 
> First think is Load Line Calibration,i was reading tons of tutorials,explanations,but I dont know,any of that words wasnt satisfying enough for me,so.
> LLC works like this?
> I put the load on the CPU,then the Vcore tends to drop,for me its almost constant droop about 100mV.If I then enable the LLC on Ultra High which is 75% compensation,that means,that my total Vcore droop is taken,its counted the 75% of that drop and its added to my Core Voltage set in the BIOS? Isnt that the problem which causes the higher temperatures?
> 
> Another think is this...
> When im in BIOS and i switch the Core Voltage on Manual and i set as i set now 1.440V im setting the VID or true voltage which rly floats to the CPU chip? Because if im checking my VID its almost everytime at 1.366 (at 4,7GHZ) and now its 1.3911(at 4,8GHz) which isnt neither what i set in BIOS and neither my Vcore showed in CPU-Z.I was thinking like this,If i set Core Voltage 1.440V and my VID under the load is 1,391,that means the drop voltage under the load is 45mV and thats why,my LLC is kicking it far to 1,465? Does it also means,that if i want lower Vcore,that i need to increase the VID to totally eliminate the need for the LLC usage? Would be rly happy,for some explanations for this three Voltages,Vcore,VID and
> BIOS Vcore.


Again apologies for being on my phone but a great thread was posted recently regarding how LLC works (posted by topet2k12001) a few pages back about how LLC affects voltages and temps. To summarise LLC will give you more stable voltages but in doing so may spike volts higher than the threshold set in bios. It's promoted me to look at lowering my LLC when I can find the time!!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'll give you a tip, use the block function. I didn't know it existed until I was told to use it. Now that said, maybe there's a misunderstanding and you can both hug it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were my settings for my run, note that I have a POS chip (probably worse than yours). I can of course run it higher for benches, games or a useless CPU-Z validation but what's the point. As you can see, nothing special .. just feed it enough.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8760#post_17164048


Sadly if we all "blocked" issues or never resolve a problem, it's hard to get anywhere in our OC or life
















GL LuckyPlumule, hope you can find what your looking for or that someone comes and hands it to you


----------



## Sashimi

Here's my 5.0ghz run
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8510#post_17060755

Here's my 5.1ghz run
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8780#post_17182815

@topet2k12001 & Durden
I did some testing using a lower LLC and higher offset. beyond the obvious increase in idle voltage, max load temps actually decreased even though CPU-Z reports the same voltage. I've never picked this up before but in the ASUS BIOS, description for LLC actually tells you that LLC will increase thermal.

Another thing I've observed is that at Zero LLC, voltage at max load is actually lower than the voltage at light to mid load. Perfect example of vdroop in action right there. This however is a no-go for me because my system will always be a light to mid load for everyday usage, and there's no reason to live with a higher than required voltage just because I need to boost the offset to accomodate for vdroop at max load so I can pass Prime95.

My conclusion is that my lowest acceptable LLC setting is High, any lower the load vs voltage curve will behave in an inefficient way. I haven't had time to really dive into this and do more testings I believe that at 5ghz or if the target Vcore is around 1.45v, then the optimal LLC level will be Ultra High.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Here's my 5.0ghz run
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8510#post_17060755
> 
> Here's my 5.1ghz run
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8780#post_17182815
> 
> @topet2k12001 & Durden
> I did some testing using a lower LLC and higher offset. beyond the obvious increase in idle voltage, max load temps actually decreased even though CPU-Z reports the same voltage. I've never picked this up before but in the ASUS BIOS, description for LLC actually tells you that LLC will increase thermal.
> 
> Another thing I've observed is that at Zero LLC, voltage at max load is actually lower than the voltage at light to mid load. Perfect example of vdroop in action right there. This however is a no-go for me because my system will always be a light to mid load for everyday usage, and there's no reason to live with a higher than required voltage just because I need to boost the offset to accomodate for vdroop at max load so I can pass Prime95.
> 
> My conclusion is that my lowest acceptable LLC setting is High, any lower the load vs voltage curve will behave in an inefficient way. I haven't had time to really dive into this and do more testings I believe that at 5ghz or if the target Vcore is around 1.45v, then the optimal LLC level will be Ultra High.


Nice...thanks for this information, Sashimi!

Just for my clarification so that we are on the same page, since we have different motherboards (I'm on Gigabyte and you and Durden are on Asus): "High" LLC Setting for Asus = less vdroop, yes/no?

For Gigabyte, what I have are levels of LLC, where: Level 1 is lowest and Level 10 is highest...as you change to a higher level, say Level 6, more "vrise" (if there is such a term) is applied.

Here is one article that I used as a guide when I started overclocking via manual method (I can't use LLC when using offset method in Gigabyte): http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=35531

From Sashimi's findings, what I can infer is that my observations may be somehow different because on Gigabyte, using offset method of overclocking disables LLC so I am unable to combine the two (in short, I can only do offset method at "zero LLC"). I have seen some threads where there was a "modified BIOS" for Gigabyte that enables both, but they don't seem to be available anymore (I get 404 errors when clicking on the download links). Also I am on the latest available BIOS for my Gigabyte board (version F7)...I can no longer "downgrade" my BIOS version, is that correct?


----------



## Mule928

My offset is +.18 and I am running @ 102.4X46. Fast enough, stable & cool. Idle is about 1.04vc. Max is 1.46 or so.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my 5.0ghz run
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8510#post_17060755
> 
> Here's my 5.1ghz run
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/8780#post_17182815
> 
> @topet2k12001 & Durden
> I did some testing using a lower LLC and higher offset. beyond the obvious increase in idle voltage, max load temps actually decreased even though CPU-Z reports the same voltage. I've never picked this up before but in the ASUS BIOS, description for LLC actually tells you that LLC will increase thermal.
> 
> Another thing I've observed is that at Zero LLC, voltage at max load is actually lower than the voltage at light to mid load. Perfect example of vdroop in action right there. This however is a no-go for me because my system will always be a light to mid load for everyday usage, and there's no reason to live with a higher than required voltage just because I need to boost the offset to accomodate for vdroop at max load so I can pass Prime95.
> 
> My conclusion is that my lowest acceptable LLC setting is High, any lower the load vs voltage curve will behave in an inefficient way. I haven't had time to really dive into this and do more testings I believe that at 5ghz or if the target Vcore is around 1.45v, then the optimal LLC level will be Ultra High.


Great stuff! I've currently got my 4.5 clock using ultra high and will look to lower it and convert to offset (this weekends my first free weekend in a long time!!) will keep you posted on how it goes









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...thanks for this information, Sashimi!
> 
> Just for my clarification so that we are on the same page, since we have different motherboards (I'm on Gigabyte and you and Durden are on Asus): "High" LLC Setting for Asus = less vdroop, yes/no?
> 
> For Gigabyte, what I have are levels of LLC, where: Level 1 is lowest and Level 10 is highest...as you change to a higher level, say Level 6, more "vrise" (if there is such a term) is applied.
> 
> Here is one article that I used as a guide when I started overclocking via manual method (I can't use LLC when using offset method in Gigabyte): http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=35531
> 
> From Sashimi's findings, what I can infer is that my observations may be somehow different because on Gigabyte, using offset method of overclocking disables LLC so I am unable to combine the two (in short, I can only do offset method at "zero LLC"). I have seen some threads where there was a "modified BIOS" for Gigabyte that enables both, but they don't seem to be available anymore (I get 404 errors when clicking on the download links). Also I am on the latest available BIOS for my Gigabyte board (version F7)...I can no longer "downgrade" my BIOS version, is that correct?


That's correct on the LLC front. High or ultra high would be around 6-8 on your board I think and would as Sashimi mentioned decrease vdroop but at the cost of higher temperatures.

On the downgrading of bios, it's not recommended to however I recently had to do a downgrade as the latest BIOS for my board caused problems! I'm sure if you search online you should find some instructions.. You basically have to force a lower BIOS onto the board and then "upgrade" to the bios you want. Do be warned however that any settings you do have saved (profiles!) will be lost in the process so take notes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> My offset is +.18 and I am running @ 102.4X46. Fast enough, stable & cool. Idle is about 1.04vc. Max is 1.46 or so.


Nice work! What temps are you getting under load?!


----------



## munaim1

Spreadsheet updated









Thank you all for participating. Sandy stable club has come quite far with just over 450 members sharing their overclocking experience and journey, I'm almost certain it has helped many and therefore I would like to take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for taking the time to help others and for keeping this thread alive, Sandy will never DIE!!!!!


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Friends (esp. dedicated to Durden and Sashimi who have shared very good points for my learning),

Remember in my previous posts that I was collecting data by logging them while doing my stress tests? Here are some that I have, and my apologies for the delay.

*My Overclocking Adventures and Experiences*

*by topet2k12001*

*Commercial: Help me gather more data to study!*


Install and run HWiNFO while you do your stress-testing (HWiNFO has a one-click button to enable logging).
Drop your raw data here: http://www.mediafire.com/?ua6vcpey99d0w.
PM me so that I can check my MediaFire Account and download your file.
I will turn them to graphs and post them in this thread.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Having had this Intel Core i7-2700K for a little over a year, I have never imagined having to try out overclocking. As it is, these Sandy Bridge processors are very powerful even at "stock" (default) settings. It has "Turbo Boost Technology" which also automatically speeds up the processor on-demand, at which the default processor clocks can go up to 3.8 or 3.9 GHz. This amount of processing power is more than enough for my daily needs.

My interest in computer hardware started primarily with "aesthetics" (i.e. modding). At times, I got to glance upon threads related to tweaking/overclocking such as this thread. So I gave it a shot, out of curiosity. I have seen a lot of threads not only on this forum site that talks about sharing and comparing results and for most threads, the most common method is to share "proof of tweaking results" by screenshots. I have rarely seen this done in such a way that results are presented via "hard data" (for the lack of a better term).

Being the norm, I likewise followed the steps: run stress tests, let it finish, and post a screenshot. However, I noticed something. For example, if I am going to run a 12-hour Prime95 stress test, while at the end of the 12-hour run the software "RealTemp" will register the highest-marked temperatures, I was more interested in knowing: on the average, what are my "highest temps" and not just the "highest registered temperature?" The reason is because when I was watching Prime95 do its thing (and RealTemp registering the data), the "highest registered temperature" happened only on the 2nd hour of the entire 12-hour run. And when I looked at the raw data, this "highest registered temperature" only had one instance registered.

This prompted me to always run a software that collects/logs data throughout the entire 12-hour Prime95 activity, and then look at the data and sometime put them in graphs/charts so that I could visually inspect them.

*Main Computer Components:*

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7-B3, BIOS Version is F7 (latest available)

*Processor:* Intel Core i7-2700K

*RAM:* Corsair Dominator CMP4GX3M2A 1600C9

*Video Card:* 2 pcs. AMD Radeon HD 6970

*Power Supply:* Corsair AX750

*Hard Disk:* mechanical hard drive, Western Digital Caviar Blue, 1TB

*Cooling Components:*

*Motherboard:* EK-FB Kit GA P67A

*Processor:* EK Supreme HF (EK Supremacy is the new line of product for this)

*RAM:* EK RAM Domintoar (now renamed to EK-RAM Monarch)

*Video Card:* EK-FC6970, attached together via EK-FC Link R48X0/58X0 and EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel

*Pump:* MCP655-B (fixed speed, I believe this is Speed 4)

*Pump Top/Cover:* Bitspower mod kit and top

*Reservoir:* Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150

*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (the Gunmetal Edition)

*Methodology:*


For data recording/logging, I use HWiNFO64. By default, HWiNFO logs data in intervals of 2000ms. You can change it if you want, but for consistency's sake I did not touch it.
I still open the required apps such as CPU-Z, RealTemp, Prime95 etc. when stress testing (because I collect data while doing the 12-hour Prime95 for submissions to the Sandy Stable Club).
For graphs/charts:

I only factored in 100% Usage data to eliminate outliers in my data (basically filter it in Excel).
I used the Core with the highest-registered temperature.

*Testing Conditions:*


Non-airconditioned area.
Summer months here in the Philippines.
Average weather at this time is between 33-35 degrees Celsius (about 91 to 95 degrees Fahrenheit)

*Disclaimer:*


I am not a Subject-Matter Expert in the field. I am very new to all of this. As such, I cannot claim expertise in the results that I will share.
Nevertheless, the reason I am sharing this to the community is the hope that those Subject-Matter Experts can look at them and help in interpreting and validating them.
I do not have enough tools and resources to claim that my methods are "scientific" enough, but what I can say is that, at least, they are data-driven.

So far, here is what I have accomplished for overclocking (and data-gathering):


4.0GHz Overclock, Manual Method
4.0GHz Overclock, Offset Method
4.4GHz Overclock, Offset Method
4.5GHz Overclock, Offset Method

I haven't finished putting all my data into graphs/charts, but I think it is already time to share what I have. Let's start with my 4.3GHz Overclock (sorry my data is not presented in order of Overclock attempt):

*4.3GHz Overclock, Offset Method (-0.040V) Results*



*Without Data Labels*



*With Data Labels*



*The chart above shows:*

1. For each VCore change (droop or rise), what were the temperatures registered (counting how many times they registered)?

2. I put data labels on the lowest VCore (1.212, the lables with blue background and black text) as well as the VCore with the highest number of counts (in this case, 1.236).

*Data Arranged by Time*



This chart shows the relationship of rise-and-fall of Temperatures versus the rise-and-fall of VCore.



This chart shows the relationship of rise-and-fall of Temperatures versus the rise-and-fall of CPU Package Power (in Watts).



This chart shows the relationship of rise-and-fall of VCore versus the rise-and-fall of CPU Package Power (in Watts).

*Data Arranged/Sorted by CPU Package Power (W), Ascending Order*

We take the last 3 charts above and arrange the data not by time, but instead in ascending or increasing order of CPU Package Power (in Watts).







*Inferences:*

Here is how I understand the data...and this is where I need help from the experts in reading and interpreting as well, since I am not an expert.


I would read changes in temperature/VCore Voltage/Power (Watts) in this manner: "temperature increases as power (Watts) increase". The data above looks like it provides an explanation to some other threads on why people observed "lower VCore to have higher temperatures".
"Drop in VCore Voltage (VDroop) is an effect or a countermeasure to protect the processor" instead of stating that "drop in VCore causes increase in temperature", since it drops as the power consumption increases (as it causes higher temperatures). In other words, it seems to be more accurate to say that the VCore drop is a reaction and not a cause (hence, most enthusiasts call VDroop as a "countermeasure").
"Highest-recorded temperatures" when stress-testing (i.e. 12-hour Prime95) should be taken as-is, as does not automatically translate to telling us that this will be the temperature that we will get most often in regular usage. As seen on the first two (2) graphs, my "highest-recorded temperature" was 69 degrees Celsius, but that was for only about 1 "tick" (1 occurence, given that HWiNFO records at 2000ms intervals).
Based on the first two (2) graphs, I would "statistically" be getting an average temperature of between 58 to 60 degrees Celsius on 100% load at my designed overclock, on the "hottest Core". Likewise, I would "statistically" be getting a VCore of 1.236V on 100% load at my designed overclock.
At 1.224V of VCore (or when my processor drops to this VCore voltage) I would statistically be having an average temperature of between 64 to 66 degrees Celsius at 100% load on the hottest Core.
Assuming long-term usage (since the data was collected via a 12-hour Prime95 stress-test), at my designed overclock, my processor would run at 1.236V of VCore for about 60% of the time, followed by 1.224V of VCore for about 30% of the time, while for the remaining 10% of the time my processor would run at 1.248V of VCore.


----------



## Sashimi

Nice read. My overclocking journey had been one that was results orientated and I admit I have not really dived into the electronics science of the PC much. having said that, based on your data, seems what is happening is that vdroop effective decreases voltage while maintaing CPU wattage by increasing the amp. Since voltage is what creates temp and kills the chip, it is essentially a good thing. To take this further if CPU's total power is what determines stability, vdroop should actually lower the voltage requirement for a certain clock, which in turn improves thermal and longevity of the chip.

One problem I encounter in high OC is, vdroop only kicks in at high cpu load. At light to medium load, voltage actually jumped higher than when the chip is at max load and that really is not desirable. To me Vdroop seems to produce good results in prime95 but not ideal for everyday usage, not for offset overclocking at high clocks anyway.

It appears vdroop would be better suited for manual OC. Offset OC I believe it's still optimal to hv a certain level of LLC active.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Nice read. My overclocking journey had been one that was results orientated and I admit I have not really dived into the electronics science of the PC much. having said that, based on your data, seems what is happening is that vdroop effective decreases voltage while maintaing CPU wattage by increasing the amp. Since voltage is what creates temp and kills the chip, it is essentially a good thing. To take this further if CPU's total power is what determines stability, vdroop should actually lower the voltage requirement for a certain clock, which in turn improves thermal and longevity of the chip.
> 
> One problem I encounter in high OC is, vdroop only kicks in at high cpu load. At light to medium load, voltage actually jumped higher than when the chip is at max load and that really is not desirable. To me Vdroop seems to produce good results in prime95 but not ideal for everyday usage, not for offset overclocking at high clocks anyway.
> 
> It appears vdroop would be better suited for manual OC. Offset OC I believe it's still optimal to hv a certain level of LLC active.


Thanks for your appreciation, Sashimi.  Honestly, what I have done is something I can't even qualify as scientific (I think it was far from it)...it was more of just an attempt to arrive at a certain understanding using data that is collected. But I appreciate it.  Your insights gave me confidence to carry on.

Unfortunately for my case, I am limited in providing more insights due to:


*My motherboard:* as I have mentioned in previous posts, I can only use LLC if I am on Manual OC method (static/locked VCore even at idle). Conversely, if I am on Offset OC method (VCore scales down at idle), LLC settings are disabled so I am unable to combine the usage of LLC with Offset OC method.
*The climate in my location:* very hot and humid! As such, I am currently afraid to try going beyond 4.5GHz. Um...maybe I'll try moving my computer to the bedroom where there is air-conditioning (if I get my wife to agree, hehehe...).
*Element of time:* trying out different overclock settings can be time-consuming. 

...which is the reason I am calling for help from the community. If I can get people to install HWiNFO (32 or 64 bit version, depending on their OS) to record/log their data and upload it to my MediaFire (link indicated in my previous post), I would much appreciate it.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your appreciation, Sashimi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, what I have done is something I can't even qualify as scientific (I think it was far from it)...it was more of just an attempt to arrive at a certain understanding using data that is collected. But I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your insights gave me confidence to carry on.
> 
> Unfortunately for my case, I am limited in providing more insights due to:
> 
> *My motherboard:* as I have mentioned in previous posts, I can only use LLC if I am on Manual OC method (static/locked VCore even at idle). Conversely, if I am on Offset OC method (VCore scales down at idle), LLC settings are disabled so I am unable to combine the usage of LLC with Offset OC method.
> *The climate in my location:* very hot and humid! As such, I am currently afraid to try going beyond 4.5GHz. Um...maybe I'll try moving my computer to the bedroom where there is air-conditioning (if I get my wife to agree, hehehe...).
> *Element of time:* trying out different overclock settings can be time-consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...which is the reason I am calling for help from the community. If I can get people to install HWiNFO (32 or 64 bit version, depending on their OS) to record/log their data and upload it to my MediaFire (link indicated in my previous post), I would much appreciate it.


Great read my friend! I promised you some data and will try and find a time when my PC is not in use by me or my GF soon as I'd like to see the difference between your offset mode to my manual mode settings. I think that'd make an interesting comparison!


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Great read my friend! I promised you some data and will try and find a time when my PC is not in use by me or my GF soon as I'd like to see the difference between your offset mode to my manual mode settings. I think that'd make an interesting comparison!


That...is exactly what I have been doing.  I have been overclocking on different clock frequencies and comparing them. This is the reason why I am encouraging forum members to use HWiNFO (I'm not an endorser, it's just that with HWiNFO all the data is in a single Excel file).

So far the only data that I have with both Offset and Manual Overclock Methods is my initial overclock attempt: the 4.0GHz overclock. I only get to do this on weekends, so imagine how much time it will take because I will only get to run Prime95 once in 12 hours, lol...

Data that I have with me through my own stress testing are:

1. 4.0GHz, Offset OC

2. 4.0GHz, Manual OC

3. 4.3GHz. Offset OC (the one in my post)

4. 4.4GHz, Offset OC (one of my official entries to this club, I think it's at page 1025)

5. 4.5GHz, Offset OC (one of my official entries to this club, I think it's at page 1026)

*EDIT:* I suddenly realized...if we compare our results (even with the same overclocks) we will most likely have different temperatures because of differences in our locations. That would be the biggest variable. But still please do if you can collect data, that will be much helpful.


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Friends,

A few inquiries:

*RAM/Memory Settings*


I have kept this thread as my personal reference since it talks about the exact motherboard that I have: The ULTIMATE Sandy Bridge OC Guide + P67A-UD7 Performance Review.
On Post #2 of the said guide/thread, it says:

Quote:


> *VDDQ:* more commonly known as Vdimm or Vdram, this is the voltage for your memory. Formally known as I/O voltage for DDR3, Intel states maximum at 1.575. *YOU should run this at whatever it says on your RAM. At the time I am writing this article, 1.575 is not the standard, but 1.5v has been stock voltage on many DDR3 RAM modules for a long time. While at 1.5v you can run at stock speed of 1333 MHz and SPD 9, 9,9,24 to run your RAM at a higher speed, such as 1600MHz, most RAM requires 1.65v. Do not be afraid, if it says 1.65v on your RAM stick, set it to 1.64 or 1.66v.* For overclocking higher than what your RAM is rated for you can take this up, I have used up to 1.76v, but for my tests I used 1.72v to run my 1600mhz Ram at 1866mhz. I wouldn't run this voltage over 1.8v unless you are going for some crazy high clocks.



Also munaim1 mentioned the same in the 2500K overclocking help thread:
Quote:


> Wow now that certainly helps. Drop the VTT back to stock for now and lets try and see what we can do with the PLL voltage.
> 
> Drop the PLL votlage all the way down to 1.55v and work your way up, as you have shown the results for vcccio do the same for the PLL voltage. Remember in small increments.
> 
> *By the way make sure your RAM is runnign at it's rated voltage, sometimes vdrop caues it to be a litte less than what is set.*
> 
> Report back when you have done that.
> 
> Later we'll try and combine a 'good' vtt amount with a 'good' PLL value and see if that helps.



Here is the brand of RAM/Memory that I am using: CMP4GX3M2A 1600C9.
On my BIOS, the said brand of RAM/Memory runs at 1333MHz with 1.5 volts.
Based from Corsair's website, it says:

Quote:


> *Product Description*
> 
> High-performance 4GB Dominator kit for dual channel systems, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24, 1.65V
> 
> *Key Features*
> 
> 
> Includes XMP performance profile
> Guaranteed to work on all dual channel Intel platforms
> Black heat sinks with patented DHX Technology
> World famous Corsair reliability and performance
> *Package Contents*
> 
> Two 2GB memory modules
> 
> *System Requirements*
> 
> Designed for use with all DDR3 motherboards with two memory channels


Quote:


> Warranty Lifetime
> Size 4GB Kit (2 x 2GB)
> Performance Profile XMP
> Fan Included No
> Heat Spreader DHX+
> Memory Configuration Dual Channel
> Memory Type DDR3
> Package - Memory Pin 240
> Package - Memory Format DIMM
> Tested Voltage 1.65
> SPD Voltage 1.5
> Speed Rating PC3-12800 (1600MHz)
> SPD Speed 1333MHz
> Tested Speed 1600Mhz
> Tested Latency 9-9-9-24
> SPD Latency 9-9-9-24


*My question:* The P67-UD7 guide (and other threads and posts) says that RAM should be run at its "stated timings". For my RAM, what are the "stated timings"? Is it the 1333MHz at 1.5 volts? Or is it the 1600MHz at 1.65V (and hence I should configure in BIOS for the RAM to run this way)? Or do I just set it to 1600MHz and just keep the RAM's voltage at 1.5 volts?

Or...do I just leave it as-is (where it runs at 1333MHz @ 1.5 volts)? Is the 1600MHz an "overclocked" state of this particular RAM? Or is 1600MHz the real/stated speed of the RAM but it just "down-clocks" to 1333MHz? It confuses me because by then it would mean that the "stated/rated speed" is actually an "overclocked speed", yes/no?

*The reason I am asking is because of this:*


Comparison of Same Overclock with Different Offset 05.20.2013.png 25k .png file





The table at the left gives a lower temperature, however it fails Prime95 after the 3rd hour with a BSOD Code of 124.
The table at the right is the raw data of my previous official submission of 4.4GHz overclock, found in Page 1025 of this thread.
I have been reading about one of the resources about Sandy Bridge Overclocking (Solving/Fixing BSOD 124 Errors on Sandy Bridge) and specifically read up on the reference thread for solving BSOD 124 while stress-testing. So far from the time I started learning to overclock, I respond/fix BSOD 124 by only touching/tweaking the VCore.
I'd like to see if running the RAM/Memory at is "stated timings" would somehow help, before I step into tweaking VCCIO (Vtt/QPT) and PLL.

*Query about PLL (Phase Lock Loop)*

Two posts make reference about allowing or possibly lowering VCCIO (QPT/Vtt):


Sin0822's post in the ULTIMATE Sandy Bridge OC Guide + P67-UD7 Performance Review

Quote:


> *VCCPLL:* Commonly known as CPUPLL, this voltage is for the internal clock generator for the CPU. Intel states maximum at 1.89v, and stock at 1.8v.
> 
> *What does the PLL do, you ask?* Here is how you get 3.4 GHz. A constant frequency input (BLCK) is generated by the PCH (P67), the BLCK is then multiplied by the core ratio by the internal phase lock loop (PLL) and then you have a greater resulting core frequency. CPU PLL is the PLL that gives you 3.4 GHz at stock and 5.2 GHz overclocked.
> 
> *I would leave this voltage at stock, at one point I thought this voltage helped me lower Vcore, but it was just the processor playing tricks on me. In fact on X58 systems lowering the CPU PLL was thought to help lower temperatures and thus improve stability, on the other hand at very high frequencies this voltage is creased by many overclockers. I say increase it to 1.89v if you like, but don't go north of that, if you want to save power and keep temperatures low turn it down to 1.71v.*



munaim1's post in the 2500K overclocking help thread (referenced post for solving BSOD 124 during stress test)

Quote:


> Wow now that certainly helps. Drop the VTT back to stock for now and lets try and see what we can do with the PLL voltage.
> 
> *Drop the PLL votlage all the way down to 1.55v and work your way up, as you have shown the results for vcccio do the same for the PLL voltage. Remember in small increments.*
> 
> By the way make sure your RAM is runnign at it's rated voltage, sometimes vdrop caues it to be a litte less than what is set.
> 
> Report back when you have done that.
> 
> Later we'll try and combine a 'good' vtt amount with a 'good' PLL value and see if that helps.


*My question:* Is it okay to try and "blend" or "mix" a lowered PLL with running RAM at its "stated timings"? Is touching PLL usually a "lower priority/step" i.e. touch other voltage settings first like VCCIO (QPT/Vtt), RAM settings, etc. before touching PLL?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> *My question:* The P67-UD7 guide (and other threads and posts) says that RAM should be run at its "stated timings". For my RAM, what are the "stated timings"? Is it the 1333MHz at 1.5 volts? Or is it the 1600MHz at 1.65V (and hence I should configure in BIOS for the RAM to run this way)? Or do I just set it to 1600MHz and just keep the RAM's voltage at 1.5 volts?
> 
> Or...do I just leave it as-is (where it runs at 1333MHz @ 1.5 volts)? Is the 1600MHz an "overclocked" state of this particular RAM? Or is 1600MHz the real/stated speed of the RAM but it just "down-clocks" to 1333MHz? It confuses me because by then it would mean that the "stated/rated speed" is actually an "overclocked speed", yes/no?


Do you still have the packaging for your RAM? If so it would give you a definitive answer as to what the settings are for your RAM. If not another way to possibly see what they are is to set your RAM using XMP since it supports it. This will then set the profile for you (automatically) and you'll be able to see what it sets for you. Then if you still want to set it manually you can go back and set the correct settings as to what the XMP profile states.

Edit: I've found this http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=99596 looks as if your stock values are 1.5v and 1333MHz and that Corsair have tested the RAM can go to 1600MHz at 1.65v I would suggest while overclocking to set the lower values until you know you are stable and then look to in essence overclock your RAM. You may be able to get away with a lower voltage and a higher speed than stated but I cant say for certainty as I've never overclocked RAM. The reason being that I've read RAM speeds although good have never been a major factor in Sandy Bridge chips. Heres an old article I used for when I purchased my RAM: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2011/01/11/the-best-memory-for-sandy-bridge/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> *My question:* Is it okay to try and "blend" or "mix" a lowered PLL with running RAM at its "stated timings"? Is touching PLL usually a "lower priority/step" i.e. touch other voltage settings first like VCCIO (QPT/Vtt), RAM settings, etc. before touching PLL?
> Thanks in advance!


My understanding and this could be wrong so please someone else step in if I am is...

VCCIO and PLL are lower on the list of voltages to set, especially for our lower clocks (4.5 or below). However as with any overclocking its always nice to set these (or at least I think it is







). My plan was once I got to a stable clock that I'm happy with to then lower the PLL to around 1.4v and work my way up until it was stable again. Once stable then I'd lower my VCCIO and up that slowly until it was stable again. The beauty of these two voltages are once you've found your sweet spot on them you wont need to change them for future runs (or at least that's my understanding). Also its been known that if you were able to get the PLL voltage lower than the default (around 1.7v) then you'll a, have lower temps and b, may be able to get away with taking your overall vCore voltages down a few notches. Again these are just my ideas that I've not been able to put into practice yet since I've been pressed for time. But would be cool if someone who has made these changes commented to at least show its the right path/thinking.


----------



## Eaglesfan251

I haven't messed with OCing my Sandy in a long time, I got it up to 4.7GHz unstable. I would like to get to 4.8 stable with my new water loop. Can't wait to start back up later tonight.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglesfan251*
> 
> I haven't messed with OCing my Sandy in a long time, I got it up to 4.7GHz unstable. I would like to get to 4.8 stable with my new water loop. Can't wait to start back up later tonight.


Keep us posted how you get on! Were you on air cooling before?


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Keep us posted how you get on! Were you on air cooling before?


I was running an H80 and wound up going back to stock because it made my room very hot in the summer. I was folding and I have no A/C. I'm not going to be folding as much, just gaming.

I have it set now to 4.5 with a 1.375 Vcore. 1.35 Just gave me a 101 BSOD. Its been stable for about 30 mins on a prime blend. I'm probably going to need some help hitting 4.8, I forgot a lot about OCing these chips.

Edit: Just BSODd about 40 mins in.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglesfan251*
> 
> I was running an H80 and wound up going back to stock because it made my room very hot in the summer. I was folding and I have no A/C. I'm not going to be folding as much, just gaming.
> 
> I have it set now to 4.5 with a 1.375 Vcore. 1.35 Just gave me a 101 BSOD. Its been stable for about 30 mins on a prime blend. I'm probably going to need some help hitting 4.8, I forgot a lot about OCing these chips.
> 
> Edit: Just BSODd about 40 mins in.


Sorry to hear about your clock









Always willing to help! I filled in a template a little while back if you post up your settings using something similar can try my best to see what jumps out!


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Do you still have the packaging for your RAM? If so it would give you a definitive answer as to what the settings are for your RAM. If not another way to possibly see what they are is to set your RAM using XMP since it supports it. This will then set the profile for you (automatically) and you'll be able to see what it sets for you. Then if you still want to set it manually you can go back and set the correct settings as to what the XMP profile states.
> 
> Edit: I've found this http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=99596 looks as if your stock values are 1.5v and 1333MHz and that Corsair have tested the RAM can go to 1600MHz at 1.65v I would suggest while overclocking to set the lower values until you know you are stable and then look to in essence overclock your RAM. You may be able to get away with a lower voltage and a higher speed than stated but I cant say for certainty as I've never overclocked RAM. The reason being that I've read RAM speeds although good have never been a major factor in Sandy Bridge chips. Heres an old article I used for when I purchased my RAM: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2011/01/11/the-best-memory-for-sandy-bridge/
> My understanding and this could be wrong so please someone else step in if I am is...
> 
> VCCIO and PLL are lower on the list of voltages to set, especially for our lower clocks (4.5 or below). However as with any overclocking its always nice to set these (or at least I think it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). My plan was once I got to a stable clock that I'm happy with to then lower the PLL to around 1.4v and work my way up until it was stable again. Once stable then I'd lower my VCCIO and up that slowly until it was stable again. The beauty of these two voltages are once you've found your sweet spot on them you wont need to change them for future runs (or at least that's my understanding). Also its been known that if you were able to get the PLL voltage lower than the default (around 1.7v) then you'll a, have lower temps and b, may be able to get away with taking your overall vCore voltages down a few notches. Again these are just my ideas that I've not been able to put into practice yet since I've been pressed for time. But would be cool if someone who has made these changes commented to at least show its the right path/thinking.


Hi Friend,

Thanks so much for helping provide more clarity.  To make sure I understood correctly:


XMP is like a "pre-configured" overclocked settings for RAM, yes/no?
I am actually not interested in overclocking the RAM since a lot of guides say the same thing you mentioned (...that overclocking RAM is not really a big factor in Sandy Bridge chips). Just wanted to ensure that I am really running the RAM at its "stated timings".
I guess that's what makes me confused. If I am to look at the packaging/sticker on the RAM/things written on the Corsair website...it leads me to believe that 1600MHz @ 1.65V is the "stated/rated settings"...but 1600MHz @ 1.65V is actually overclocking the RAM?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> VCCIO and PLL are lower on the list of voltages to set, especially for our lower clocks (4.5 or below). However as with any overclocking its always nice to set these (or at least I think it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). My plan was once I got to a stable clock that I'm happy with to then lower the PLL to around 1.4v and work my way up until it was stable again. Once stable then I'd lower my VCCIO and up that slowly until it was stable again. The beauty of these two voltages are once you've found your sweet spot on them you wont need to change them for future runs (or at least that's my understanding). Also its been known that if you were able to get the PLL voltage lower than the default (around 1.7v) then you'll a, have lower temps and b, may be able to get away with taking your overall vCore voltages down a few notches. Again these are just my ideas that I've not been able to put into practice yet since I've been pressed for time. But would be cool if someone who has made these changes commented to at least show its the right path/thinking.


Got it. I just increased my Offset VCore up by just a notch (from -0.015 to -0.010) instead of trying hard to keep it at my desired Offset VCore (-0.015) and having to play with PLL and VCCIO (QPT/Vtt). Temperature-wise the data showed me that there is no difference, so I agree....at mild to mid-overclock (i.e. up to 4.5GHz), there may not yet be a need to start tweaking the PLL and VCCIO (QPT/Vtt).

Will post the data and put them in charts again for comparison!


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always willing to help! I filled in a template a little while back if you post up your settings using something similar can try my best to see what jumps out!


Used your template and started at 45x @ 1.30v and increased by 0.005 each run. BSODd < 1 minute into each test up to 1.34v. Haven't gone any further because it was on my work lunch break








Seems a little high, but it did take me over 1.425v to get 4.7GHz unstable before. I guess my chip isn't all that great.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi Friend,
> 
> Thanks so much for helping provide more clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make sure I understood correctly:
> 
> XMP is like a "pre-configured" overclocked settings for RAM, yes/no?
> I am actually not interested in overclocking the RAM since a lot of guides say the same thing you mentioned (...that overclocking RAM is not really a big factor in Sandy Bridge chips). Just wanted to ensure that I am really running the RAM at its "stated timings".
> I guess that's what makes me confused. If I am to look at the packaging/sticker on the RAM/things written on the Corsair website...it leads me to believe that 1600MHz @ 1.65V is the "stated/rated settings"...but 1600MHz @ 1.65V is actually overclocking the RAM?


From my understanding XMP is the preset values your RAM has been setup with by Corsair. So not overclocked per-say just its defaults. If the forum post I found was anything to go by then your defaults should be the 1333MHz and 1.5v but XMP will definitely give you the correct settings.
PS. Still baffles me their reasoning for giving two sets of figures... I guess it makes good sales to post higher speeds








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Got it. I just increased my Offset VCore up by just a notch (from -0.015 to -0.010) instead of trying hard to keep it at my desired Offset VCore (-0.015) and having to play with PLL and VCCIO (QPT/Vtt). Temperature-wise the data showed me that there is no difference, so I agree....at mild to mid-overclock (i.e. up to 4.5GHz), there may not yet be a need to start tweaking the PLL and VCCIO (QPT/Vtt).
> 
> Will post the data and put them in charts again for comparison!


There may not be a big difference but at least you'll know what you'd need to set if you were to push your clock more as these values tend not to change much!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglesfan251*
> 
> Used your template and started at 45x @ 1.30v and increased by 0.005 each run. BSODd < 1 minute into each test up to 1.34v. Haven't gone any further because it was on my work lunch break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a little high, but it did take me over 1.425v to get 4.7GHz unstable before. I guess my chip isn't all that great.


Mine took roughly 1.375 to be stable at 4.5GHz, what does your voltage read under load within Windows?


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> From my understanding XMP is the preset values your RAM has been setup with by Corsair. So not overclocked per-say just its defaults. If the forum post I found was anything to go by then your defaults should be the 1333MHz and 1.5v but XMP will definitely give you the correct settings.
> PS. Still baffles me their reasoning for giving two sets of figures... I guess it makes good sales to post higher speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There may not be a big difference but at least you'll know what you'd need to set if you were to push your clock more as these values tend not to change much!
> Mine took roughly 1.375 to be stable at 4.5GHz, what does your voltage read under load within Windows?


It jumped between 1.344, 1.352, and 1.360.

Edit: Made my way up to 1.395v and went 35 minutes until a BSOD. Currently 25 mins into the 1.400v testing.

Edit: 1hr 10 mins in, haven't gone over 61C in a 23C room. Voltages are fluctuating between 1.408, 1.416, 1.424.

BSOD 2hrs 10 mins in.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglesfan251*
> 
> It jumped between 1.344, 1.352, and 1.360.
> 
> Edit: Made my way up to 1.395v and went 35 minutes until a BSOD. Currently 25 mins into the 1.400v testing.
> 
> Edit: 1hr 10 mins in, haven't gone over 61C in a 23C room. Voltages are fluctuating between 1.408, 1.416, 1.424.
> 
> BSOD 2hrs 10 mins in.


Sorry to hear







if you could fill out the settings you've set we can all take a look to see what's causing it! What BSODs errors have you been getting?


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglesfan251*
> 
> I was running an H80 and wound up going back to stock because it made my room very hot in the summer. I was folding and I have no A/C. I'm not going to be folding as much, just gaming.
> 
> I have it set now to 4.5 with a 1.375 Vcore. 1.35 Just gave me a 101 BSOD. Its been stable for about 30 mins on a prime blend. I'm probably going to need some help hitting 4.8, I forgot a lot about OCing these chips.
> 
> Edit: Just BSODd about 40 mins in.


mine needs about 1.35v (under load) to be stable at 4.5, but I give it a tad extra (1.356v) to be certain. I've owned 3 sandy's and none of them have really fared better than this (all needed ridiculous voltage increases to get 4.7 or above, but ultimately were not stable. tweaking vccio in my experience has only made a small difference)

i've also found that it requires more voltage when using voltage offset, so i disable offset. it takes too much testing/tweaking to get an offset voltage stable under non-load conditions, in my experience


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Durden,

My friend, thanks for clarifying my queries in my previous posts. I'd like to share a "strategy" that I have figured out for my motherboard when doing Offset overclocking.

So, to recap (and for other forum members who may not have caught on our previous conversation), my motherboard (Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7-B3, with latest official BIOS of F7) is not able to use Offset Voltage Values and Load-Line Calibration Levels together. In short, If I want to use LLC, I need to go with Manual Overclock Method...if I want to use Offset Values (i.e. Offset Overclock Method), the LLC Levels get disabled.


I have been playing around with a 4.5GHz overclock and comparing between an Offset Value of +0.035V (my previous official submission at Page 1026) versus a lower possible Offset Value (I have just finished a stress test with +0.025V).
Between the two, the difference as far as "max recorded temperature on hottest core" is just one degree Celsius. The +0.035V Offset Value gave me 75 degress Celsius, while the +0.025V Offset Value gave me 74 degrees Celsius. By the way, for other readers, I live in the Philippines and it's the summer months right now. Average daily weather is between 33 to 35 degrees Celsius (yeah I know, not good weather for overclocking).
As far as effort involved to yield that one degree of improvement (cost-vs.-benefit in terms of effort), the +0.035V Offset was more efficient for me in the sense that it was "more stable", i.e. off the bat I was able to complete the 12-hour Prime95 Regular Blend Test without BSODs.
As far as Power Usage (I compared the data on recorded "CPU Package Power"), the difference between the two Offset Values is numerically insignificant.

*My conclusion/inference:* although the higher Offset Value gives a higher temperature, its impact would not be significant since in the first place, Offset Method of Overclocking is done because one would want the voltages to scale down when the computer is idle. At idle, I see the VCore below 1.0V. Plus, when the computer is on full load (specifically during prolonged stress-testing), the voltage drops at an average of 3-4 voltage steps as observed and already mentioned in previous posts.

I got the hang of it now. I really appreciate this forum and its very helpful members! I would be honest though, that I am going to revert back to a milder overclock (at most, my overclock will be 4.2GHz) as the power consumption (hence electricity bill) versus performance increase is not commensurate for my typical usage scenarios. In other words, my "net loss" will be greater than my "net gain".

But at the end of it all, I am happy and satisfied because the very premise of my venture into overclocking is to learn how this works. It is worth learning and knowing that if I intend to not upgrade for a long period of time, there is this avenue/option of overclocking so as to keep up with the demands of new technology/software (if ever).


----------



## s74r1

the issue with using offset voltage without LLC though is you'd be giving your CPU more volts than it needs under load if not all 4 cores are loaded. (for example in gaming) because there would be less vdroop, but I understand on your board that isn't an option. in reverse, LLC doesn't work too well for me with offset because even though I can get it to reach the required 1.356v under load, it dips too much for the lower clock frequencies which necessitates a voltage increase (ending up with higher volts under load), or turning LLC down/off which presents problem #1 of voltage being improperly distributed to 1 or 2 cores on uneven load with less vdroop. I wish there was a way to tweak the offset to scale voltage differently at each clock interval.

so in the end, i just use manual voltage and if i want my volts down (for night or hot days of internet browsing) i use my board's overclocking software to downclock to 1600MHz with 0.965v


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Sorry to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you could fill out the settings you've set we can all take a look to see what's causing it! What BSODs errors have you been getting?


Left it on overnight testing at 1.405v and woke up to a BSOD. Here's my settings, hopefully I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglesfan251*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Left it on overnight testing at 1.405v and woke up to a BSOD. Here's my settings, hopefully I'm doing something wrong.


It all looks ok to me, the only thing I may have changed were the C3/C6 states to auto but then these would not help with an overclock. What BSOD error code are you getting?

Also these may be silly questions but:

1 Firstly is this a new build?
2 What Prime95 test do you run? (eg is it the one stated on the front page custom 90% available memory usage)
3 Have you ran your prime95 test at stock levels to rule out any issues with the build before an over clock? If not maybe worth while running a few checks to see its not the build causing the issues, eg memtest for a few hours, disk checks, ect.

Does seem weird how much you'd need to put for a 4.5 clock especially since its a 2600k chip too


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglesfan251*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Left it on overnight testing at 1.405v and woke up to a BSOD. Here's my settings, hopefully I'm doing something wrong.


Looks good to me too, but that does seems like an awful lot for only 4.5. Have you tried giving the RAM 1.55v-1.6v to rule that out as a cause? That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> It all looks ok to me, the only thing I may have changed were the C3/C6 states to auto but then these would not help with an overclock. What BSOD error code are you getting?
> 
> Also these may be silly questions but:
> 
> 1 Firstly is this a new build?
> 2 What Prime95 test do you run? (eg is it the one stated on the front page custom 90% available memory usage)
> 3 Have you ran your prime95 test at stock levels to rule out any issues with the build before an over clock? If not maybe worth while running a few checks to see its not the build causing the issues, eg memtest for a few hours, disk checks, ect.
> 
> Does seem weird how much you'd need to put for a 4.5 clock especially since its a 2600k chip too


All 101 codes, I got a 124 once in the middle somewhere.

No, overclocked before with a 4.6GHz clock stable. I really wish I wrote what I had down, it was about a year ago, never submitted it here.

I do custom 1344 x 1792, 6800MB RAM, 1 Min, Prime95 27.7.

Yes, never 12 hours but I have had it go for about 3 to see what my max temps would be stock.

I did just get my mobo back from RMA, I couldn't SLI so I sent it back. Not sure what they did and haven't been able to test if SLI works now. I tested my RAM about 2 months ago for 15 hours because my computer was crashing randomly under load, turned out to be the PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> Looks good to me too, but that does seems like an awful lot for only 4.5. Have you tried giving the RAM 1.55v-1.6v to rule that out as a cause? That's the only thing I can think of.


I haven't tried that, I will after work.


----------



## Durden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Durden,
> 
> My friend, thanks for clarifying my queries in my previous posts. I'd like to share a "strategy" that I have figured out for my motherboard when doing Offset overclocking.
> 
> So, to recap (and for other forum members who may not have caught on our previous conversation), my motherboard (Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7-B3, with latest official BIOS of F7) is not able to use Offset Voltage Values and Load-Line Calibration Levels together. In short, If I want to use LLC, I need to go with Manual Overclock Method...if I want to use Offset Values (i.e. Offset Overclock Method), the LLC Levels get disabled.
> 
> I have been playing around with a 4.5GHz overclock and comparing between an Offset Value of +0.035V (my previous official submission at Page 1026) versus a lower possible Offset Value (I have just finished a stress test with +0.025V).
> Between the two, the difference as far as "max recorded temperature on hottest core" is just one degree Celsius. The +0.035V Offset Value gave me 75 degress Celsius, while the +0.025V Offset Value gave me 74 degrees Celsius. By the way, for other readers, I live in the Philippines and it's the summer months right now. Average daily weather is between 33 to 35 degrees Celsius (yeah I know, not good weather for overclocking).
> As far as effort involved to yield that one degree of improvement (cost-vs.-benefit in terms of effort), the +0.035V Offset was more efficient for me in the sense that it was "more stable", i.e. off the bat I was able to complete the 12-hour Prime95 Regular Blend Test without BSODs.
> As far as Power Usage (I compared the data on recorded "CPU Package Power"), the difference between the two Offset Values is numerically insignificant.
> *My conclusion/inference:* although the higher Offset Value gives a higher temperature, its impact would not be significant since in the first place, Offset Method of Overclocking is done because one would want the voltages to scale down when the computer is idle. At idle, I see the VCore below 1.0V. Plus, when the computer is on full load (specifically during prolonged stress-testing), the voltage drops at an average of 3-4 voltage steps as observed and already mentioned in previous posts.
> 
> I got the hang of it now. I really appreciate this forum and its very helpful members! I would be honest though, that I am going to revert back to a milder overclock (at most, my overclock will be 4.2GHz) as the power consumption (hence electricity bill) versus performance increase is not commensurate for my typical usage scenarios. In other words, my "net loss" will be greater than my "net gain".
> 
> But at the end of it all, I am happy and satisfied because the very premise of my venture into overclocking is to learn how this works. It is worth learning and knowing that if I intend to not upgrade for a long period of time, there is this avenue/option of overclocking so as to keep up with the demands of new technology/software (if ever).


Its always fun to see how things work, I guess its part the reason why we even build our own PCs







Its been a pleasure learning how to clock with you and glad you got some fun out of it!

ps I thought you promised to send some of that heat/sun my way!!


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durden*
> 
> Its always fun to see how things work, I guess its part the reason why we even build our own PCs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a pleasure learning how to clock with you and glad you got some fun out of it!
> 
> ps I thought you promised to send some of that heat/sun my way!!


Yes, it is fun to do overclocking especially with very helpful people like you and Sashimi.  Especially, learning together. Now I get the concept of why this is called a "club".

I will still, from time to time, do overclocking for the sport of it. Eventually or during the rainy season here in the Philippines, I will be then able to try higher overclocks (i.e. those beyond 4.5GHz). By then, the average weather temperature in the Philippines will be between 25-27 degrees Celsius (yeah...still, compared to weather in other countries it is not "cold" enough but it will do).

Lolz...yeah the sunshine...will try to send some. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> the issue with using offset voltage without LLC though is you'd be giving your CPU more volts than it needs under load if not all 4 cores are loaded. (for example in gaming) because there would be less vdroop, but I understand on your board that isn't an option. in reverse, LLC doesn't work too well for me with offset because even though I can get it to reach the required 1.356v under load, it dips too much for the lower clock frequencies which necessitates a voltage increase (ending up with higher volts under load), or turning LLC down/off which presents problem #1 of voltage being improperly distributed to 1 or 2 cores on uneven load with less vdroop. I wish there was a way to tweak the offset to scale voltage differently at each clock interval.
> 
> *so in the end, i just use manual voltage and if i want my volts down (for night or hot days of internet browsing) i use my board's overclocking software to downclock to 1600MHz with 0.965v*


Hm...that's not a bad idea.


----------



## pc-illiterate

topet2k, set your pll to 1.71v and your vccio to 1.1v if youre running 4 sticks or 16gb of ram. it WILL help.
if you havent read this yet, http://www.overclock.net/t/910467/the-ultimate-sandy-bridge-oc-guide-p67a-ud7-performance-review read it. it is an excellent guide for all gigabyte boards. sin is a god when it comes to gigabyte. he knows his poo.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> topet2k, set your pll to 1.71v and your vccio to 1.1v if youre running 4 sticks or 16gb of ram. it WILL help.
> if you havent read this yet, http://www.overclock.net/t/910467/the-ultimate-sandy-bridge-oc-guide-p67a-ud7-performance-review read it. it is an excellent guide for all gigabyte boards. sin is a god when it comes to gigabyte. he knows his poo.


Thanks, my friend!

As a matter of fact, that thread was the very first thing that I have read when I started my overclocking adventure. Indeed, Mr. sin0822 seems to be an expert in this field. I would love to PM him to ask for guidance, but I hesitated because it looks like he is already a high-profile forum member so he must be busy. But definitely I will try to send him a message.

I have actually achieved some success with overclocking and already submitted my official entries to this thread. I have tried the following:

4.0GHz, Manual Overclock Method, with LLC on Level 4<--this was my very first overclock, following sin0822's guide.

4.0GHz, Offset Overclock Method (not submitted)

4.3GHz, Offset Overclock Method (not submitted)

4.4GHz, Offset Overclock Method, +0.010 Offset VCore (1.308 VCore in BIOS...within OS it was 1.296->1.284->1.272->1.260)

4.5GHz, Offset Overclock Method, +0.035 Offset VCore (gave me 1.344 VCore in BIOS, and then within OS it was 1.320->1.308->1.296->1.284)

It's summer months so I will have to wait until the rainy season for the weather temperatures to go down a bit. 

Maybe you can pitch in or give insights to some of my previous questions? But definitely I will also forward them to Mr. sin0822. Anyway, here are my previous posts (and only if you have time, please):


http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/10230#post_19902970
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/10230#post_19903159
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/10240#post_19937857
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/10220#post_19902765
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/10240#post_19937857
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/10300#post_19997893

*EDIT: is this VCore considered "within range" or good enough, i.e. not too high for a 4.5GHz Overclock?*

*Today I am running another round of 12-hour Prime95 stress-test. It's the same 4.5GHz overclock, but I am now trying +0.025 Offset. In BIOS, that would be a VCore of 1.332 and then within the OS (during stress-testing) the VCore was 1.308<-1.296<-1.284<-1.272.*

For RAM, here is my query: I only have two sticks, 4GB which is 2x2GB...Corsair Dominator CMP4GX3M2A 1600C9. On the sticker, box, and the product's website it says 1600MHz at 1.65V. In the BIOS, it shows at 1333MHz at 1.5V though. Do I have to change BIOS for it to run at 1600MHz at 1.65V? Are those the "stated/rated timings"? Or do I just keep it at 1333MHz at 1.5V?

By the way I have tried out enabling "XMP Profile" for the RAM. I noticed that the RAM settings would be 1.65V and then Vtt Voltage (I'm guessing this is VCCIO) of 1.15. If I wanted to set my ram to 1600MHz manually instead of using XMP Profile...do I simply set VDIMM to 1.64 (that's the closest to 1.65V in my BIOS) and then I will set my QPT/Vtt to 1.08V (from the default of 1.05V)?

For my motherboard: to set PLL to a lower value as suggested (i.e. 1.71V), do I have to enabled "CPU PLL Overvoltage"? Or will 1.71V still kick in even if I don't enable it?

Or do I just forget about configuring the RAM altogether (apologies...I am simply bewildered because the sticker/box says 1600MHz but BIOS says 1333MHz so I don't know what the "rated/stated timings or settings" are).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pc-illiterate

sandy b supports 1333 ram and anything higher is overclocked as far as intel cares(yes that means even 1600). set what the sticker says. the xmp profile is there to set the timings and voltages at what corsair 'knows' they operate at that speed.
its been stated almost everywhere, especially in this thread, that pll overvoltage is only needed when you cant boot into windows without it at higher multipliers, usually x48 and up.
some suggest setting vcore and llc so you only get a variance of .008v during load. i didnt have to worry about that because i wasnt stable until i just happened to hit that variance. for reference, i need 1.336v while idle(cpu-z) and drop to 1.320-1.328v while running prime. its kinda funny that i also only drop .008v from idle to highest load vcore which is just coincidence. thats high llc (50% on asus) which munaim1 recommends for asus boards.
good luck topet2k!


----------



## s74r1

@topet2k12001:

The PLL voltage and PLL overvoltage thing shouldn't be confused with each other, I am pretty sure one is external and one is internal. the former can reduce temps a little and sometimes allow you to lower your vcore a little bit, but most CPU's have a sweet spot for this value. The PLL overvoltage setting is the internal PLL voltage i believe, and can help stabilize high overclocks (usually 4.7 and above).

As for RAM, (almost) all motherboards initially boot up with standard JEDEC certified speed (1333MHz being the max official spec) so you must manually change it yourself if you want to get the most out of your RAM. The XMP profiles are there for ease of use so you don't have to manually set the speed, timings, and voltage yourself. You can, of course, still apply those settings manually though.

From skimming your other posts, I see you're trying to stabilize an offset overclock without LLC. Generally this is more difficult because there's more factors to consider. I don't really think there's a connection between increased temperatures and increased vdroop. As prime95 runs it cycles through different FFT's. Each one can stress the CPU differently, so I think the increased temperatures are just because of more load. If you really want to get prime stable, I would suggest finding the FFT's that put the highest load (highest current draw and highest vdroop) and find a high enough voltage that works on those without dipping too low. Generally FFT's 1344, 1792, and 2688 are the toughest ones for sandy/ivy to pass but that is with LLC so they may not be the highest power consuming ones. In my experience you always need more voltage to stabilize an offset voltage than a manual voltage, especially when non-LLC is involved because you need to find the highest vdroop point and make sure your CPU is getting the amount of load bearing voltage it requires during those worst-case scenarios. Also there is another factor to consider whereby the lower clock/voltage steps may not be receiving enough voltage with offset, but with non-LLC this shouldn't be a problem since it will generally be getting more non-load voltage. With LLC I was having this problem.

Everyone has different opinions on LLC voltage spikes, but I believe the better your board's PWM's are the less likely your CPU will experience dangerous overvoltage spikes. Most high end boards nowadays have good quality PWM's as long as you set the board to use all of them. I'm not sure about gigabyte but I know on Asus boards you can even adjust the frequency they run at (thereby presumably further decreasing any voltage dips or spikes, but I just leave mine on "Extreme" and "Ultra High" settings.).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> sandy b supports 1333 ram and anything higher is overclocked as far as intel cares(yes that means even 1600). set what the sticker says. the xmp profile is there to set the timings and voltages at what corsair 'knows' they operate at that speed.
> its been stated almost everywhere, especially in this thread, that pll overvoltage is only needed when you cant boot into windows without it at higher multipliers, usually x48 and up.
> some suggest setting vcore and llc so you only get a variance of .008v during load. i didnt have to worry about that because i wasnt stable until i just happened to hit that variance. for reference, i need 1.336v while idle(cpu-z) and drop to 1.320-1.328v while running prime. its kinda funny that i also only drop .008v from idle to highest load vcore which is just coincidence. thats high llc (50% on asus) which munaim1 recommends for asus boards.
> good luck topet2k!


PLL overvoltage should also be enabled when overclocking RAM.


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Friends,

Thanks for those who pitched in (pc-illiterate, s74r1, kevindd992002). 

I appreciate the clarification on my query with regard to the RAM. It bewildered me to no end due to the 1333MHz (in BIOS) versus 1600MHz (what the sticker says). At least now it's clear. 

Both pc-illiterate and s74r1 were able to summarize, in a few words than I did (lol...), what I was planning to do: have a "low-as-possible" VCore with small variance between lowest and highest (load) VCore, and without LLC (because with my Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 I am unable to use both Offset Voltages and LLC at the same time, unfortunately).

I am somehow envious of Asus motherboards because they allow usage of both features, but at the same time I do not want to part with my Gigabyte board...I just love it from a purely aesthetic standpoint, as well as the "ease of use" for setting Offset Voltages in overclocking (but maybe the reason it was easy is because of less variables involved, i.e. I can only use Offset or LLC separately).

One input from kevindd992002 says that I should enable PLL overvoltage when overclocking RAM. Is this consistent/same as what pc-illiterate and s74r1 saying? From their posts, my understanding is that when I set my RAM to 1600MHz (manual or XMP) it is not "yet" overclocking (?).

*EDIT:*

@pc-illiterate: thanks by the way for sending me a PM to offer help.  I will definitely try and PM sin0822. I am an avid reader of his posts due to having the same Gigabyte motherboard. I am interested to know if I can "downgrade" my official BIOS (F7) to a customized BIOS version, because sin0822 made reference to a certain modded BIOS that enables the usage of LLC and Offset Voltages at the same time.


----------



## pc-illiterate

I'm guessing you might have to get a new bios chip to vet a lower numbered bios. Some board manufacturers,*cough*Asus*cough do not allow you to go under a numbers series, ie 3202 to 2303. Have you tried having someone respectable mod your bios to a version that supports both? Might be worth looking into.
And no, taking your ram to 1600 is 'over clocking' it. Sandy officially supports up to 1333. Anything higher is over clocked.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> I'm guessing you might have to get a new bios chip to vet a lower numbered bios. Some board manufacturers,*cough*Asus*cough do not allow you to go under a numbers series, ie 3202 to 2303. Have you tried having someone respectable mod your bios to a version that supports both? Might be worth looking into.
> And no, taking your ram to 1600 is 'over clocking' it. Sandy officially supports up to 1333. Anything higher is over clocked.


I see. So basically, one would change the RAM to 1600MHz so as to maximize what one has purchased, i.e. "because I paid for 1600MHz, I need to have 1600MHz"...but as far as what the system requires, it can happily live off 1333MHz?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> One input from kevindd992002 says that I should enable PLL overvoltage when overclocking RAM. Is this consistent/same as what pc-illiterate and s74r1 saying? From their posts, my understanding is that when I set my RAM to 1600MHz (manual or XMP) it is not "yet" overclocking (?).


You can ask people in the OCN RAM Addict Club about this. At least that was the answer to me of most people there when I was OCing my RAM.


----------



## s74r1

I haven't had to enable PLL Overvoltage to overclock RAM, and I've been running 2133MHz on all 3 of my sandy's.

Edit: It does seem put more strain on the CPU if you're running tight timings and high VDIMM though. I've experienced some form of degradation (requiring more VCore over time) when running high VDIMM (1.65v) with 2133 CL9 RAM together with high VCore (>1.4v) even with just two DIMMs, but I can't quite pinpoint the cause. I've been fine with 4 DIMMS of CL11 2133 @ 1.55v and <1.4v VCore though.


----------



## Imprezzion

I've been playing with my 2500K again and I have to say, this little beast impresses me a LOT.

Teaser:


It was just a screenshot took during a 2 hours LinX AVX run which it completed without a hitch. Was using Prolimatech PK-1 then and it got pretty toasty with 84c peak temps, but I went out to the store this noon and bought me some Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. That performs a heck of a lot better and a 60 minute re-run of the test showed 77c as max temps.

No idea if it'll survive Prime95, but i'll leave it running overnight to see how far she gets.

It's not a good benching CPU as strangely enough max multi is just 56 with 2 cores and I can't bench any higher then 5560Mhz on 1.612v really..
But for 24/7 this things a beast.. Does 5Ghz on 1.372v, 5.1Ghz on 1.400v, 5.2Ghz on 1.432v and 5.3Ghz on 1.472v. Some amazing vcore scaling there as I'm used to have to scale 0.05v per 100Mhz >4.8Ghz.

But, I will be totally honest with you guys, only the 5.1Ghz @ 1.400v was tested with 16 hours of Prime95! The rest was all tested using 2 hours of LinX AVX and I can't say that they are ''stable'' stable.

So, how do you fellas like my CPU









P.S. I used to use a MSI Z68A-GD80 and I thought of it as being high-end and good for OC. But, the board would just randomly shutdown @ >1.440v and wasn't stable above 5.1Ghz. Also it has no offset vcore whatsoever so no power saving meaning 51w idle @ 5.1Ghz 1.408v.

I bought a Open Box ASUS P8Z68-V Pro cause it does have power saving and proper FET's and such, and this board lifted the CPU to these amazing clocks so the board has a quite substantial impact on overclocking in this case.


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Friends!

Just wanted to share...I was able to acquire a copy of a particularly "modified" BIOS version (version F3H) for the Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7-B3...thanks pc-illiterate for the advice of trying to reach out to sin0822 (and along the way I was able to request for a copy of this BIOS version from valvehead).

In this BIOS version, there are only 2 levels of LLC compared to the latest official BIOS for my board (which is version F7). Still, better than nothing. 

Now I can try overclocking via "Offset Voltage" while using LLC!


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing with my 2500K again and I have to say, this little beast impresses me a LOT.
> 
> Teaser:
> 
> 
> It was just a screenshot took during a 2 hours LinX AVX run which it completed without a hitch. Was using Prolimatech PK-1 then and it got pretty toasty with 84c peak temps, but I went out to the store this noon and bought me some Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. That performs a heck of a lot better and a 60 minute re-run of the test showed 77c as max temps.
> 
> No idea if it'll survive Prime95, but i'll leave it running overnight to see how far she gets.
> 
> It's not a good benching CPU as strangely enough max multi is just 56 with 2 cores and I can't bench any higher then 5560Mhz on 1.612v really..
> But for 24/7 this things a beast.. Does 5Ghz on 1.372v, 5.1Ghz on 1.400v, 5.2Ghz on 1.432v and 5.3Ghz on 1.472v. Some amazing vcore scaling there as I'm used to have to scale 0.05v per 100Mhz >4.8Ghz.
> 
> But, I will be totally honest with you guys, only the 5.1Ghz @ 1.400v was tested with 16 hours of Prime95! The rest was all tested using 2 hours of LinX AVX and I can't say that they are ''stable'' stable.
> 
> So, how do you fellas like my CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I used to use a MSI Z68A-GD80 and I thought of it as being high-end and good for OC. But, the board would just randomly shutdown @ >1.440v and wasn't stable above 5.1Ghz. Also it has no offset vcore whatsoever so no power saving meaning 51w idle @ 5.1Ghz 1.408v.
> 
> I bought a Open Box ASUS P8Z68-V Pro cause it does have power saving and proper FET's and such, and this board lifted the CPU to these amazing clocks so the board has a quite substantial impact on overclocking in this case.


Damn nice chip you've got there. I've owned 3 i5 2500K's (all very different batch numbers too) and none of them would do 4.6-4.7 without 1.4v or more, and from there the scaling got worse and worse (have never gotten a stable 5.0GHz)


----------



## Imprezzion

I've had one more that could do this, my other 4 we're as you described. 4.6-4.8Ghz with ~1.40v. The other one did 5.1Ghz on 1.448v but wouldn't go higher. Sold it to a bit more ''pro'' overclocker as it DID have a benchstable x58 max multi with 2 cores enabled and x59 with 1 core.

Just to make u less jelly







It will not run Prime95 overnight on these settings. One core crapped out @ 4 hours and another @ 9 hours. The other 2 made the 12 hours mark.
I think / hope it'll do 5.2Ghz on 1.456/1.464v stable but it's not worth the temps.. I'm back on 5.1Ghz 1.392v. Nice and cool


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Friends,

Since I have already learned the following:

1. Manual Method of Overclocking

2. Offset Method of Overclocking

...right now I'm learning how to tweak QPI/VTT (a.k.a. VCCIO) and PLL voltages.







So based on what I have read in this thread (thanks for the excellent guides!), I would need to run Prime95 "Custom" Blend, trying out 1344 and 1792 in the settings, with 90% of available RAM. Here are my questions:


*90% of available RAM:* to clarify, basically I will check how much RAM is currently available/unused and then calculate 90% of that...correct? It was tough for me to get actual 90% usage once I ran the "Custom" blend, because the RAM usage is fluctuating (prior to the test). During the actual test (I'm looking at it right now), the usage is between 82% to 88%...mostly around 87%. Is that acceptable to the requirements?
*When will I stop the test?* I tried 1344K and it "finished" after arounc 30 to 35 minutes. As in Prime95 says it's finished. Now I'm running the 1792K and it's already been an hour and it's not yet finished...how long does 1792K usually take to finish? Or do I just stop this after an hour even if it didn't finish yet? <--LOL...silly me. I stopped the 1792K Test and I saw the same notification that showed up when I finished the 1344K. So it means I was the one who stopped the 1344K test, hahaha!
*The Offset Voltage Value Question:* a lot of posts here talk about "negative" value in the Offset Voltage. In my case, for a 4.5GHz, I need a "positive" value. For example, a +0.015 gives a VCore of 1.308 volts...a +0.035 gives a VCore of 1.344 volts...a +0.020 gives a VCore of 1.320 volts. But for most forum members here, to get these VCore voltages they use a negative value. Is this something I should be concerned about, or is it just because different motherboard brands calculate offset differently? I noticed that most who coin "negative" offset are using ASUS/ASRock/ROG, while I'm on Gigabyte (P67A-UD7-B3).

By the way this is for a 4.5GHz of overclock. Here are the settings currently in BIOS (still running the 1792K Custom Blend Test...tpying on a laptop right now):


*DVID (Offset):* +0.025 (gives me a 1.332v VCore in BIOS)...In the OS and running full load (running 1792K Custom as I type), VCore in CPU-Z wavers between 1.296 and 1.308.
*Load-Line Calibration Level:* Auto
*QPI/VTT (VCCIO):* +1.100 (to match the XMP-provided value for my Corsair RAM...I didn't use XMP profile so I set it manually)
*DRAM Voltage:* 1.640 (there's no 1.65 Volts in my BIOS selection) which gives 1.644v when reading this from software/monitoring apps
*Command Rate:* 2 (to match the XMP-provided value for my Corsair...I preferred to manually set this instead of using XMP profile)
*CPU PLL:* currently trying the lowest available of 1.520 (based on the guides, start with the lowest and then run the Prime95 Custom Blend...so I already finished the 1344K and currently still running the 1792K...already 1 hour and 15 minutes as I type this)
*PLL Overvoltage:* Disabled
*Turbo Ratio:* 45 on all 4 Cores
*TDP:* set to 200
*C1E:* Enabled
*C3/C6:* Auto
*Thermal Throttling:* Enabled
*BCLK:* 1002 (100.2MHz)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pc-illiterate

honestly, i think most people using neg offset have a higher llc level. the lower the llc, the more load voltage you need and vice versa. use the lowest llc level you can while using the lowest offset you can.
i think, not know, the higher the llc and neg offset cause a lower idle voltage. i can check that as soon as i boot and see.

*EDIT1*- make sure you check your load percentage in realtemp when running low pll voltage. i set a low pll and was only getting 50-75% load. my cores werent fully loading under prime.

*EDIT2*- yep, and vcore raises when load is applied. not exactly what everyone had in mind when llc wasnt a bios motherboard feature but a hardcore overclockers solder mod.
now to reset my bios to my real values that work right


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> honestly, i think most people using neg offset have a higher llc level. the lower the llc, the more load voltage you need and vice versa. use the lowest llc level you can while using the lowest offset you can.
> i think, not know, the higher the llc and neg offset cause a lower idle voltage. i can check that as soon as i boot and see.
> 
> *EDIT1*- make sure you check your load percentage in realtemp when running low pll voltage. i set a low pll and was only getting 50-75% load. my cores werent fully loading under prime.
> 
> *EDIT2*- yep, and vcore raises when load is applied. not exactly what everyone had in mind when llc wasnt a bios motherboard feature but a hardcore overclockers solder mod.
> now to reset my bios to my real values that work right


+ rep...thank you for even going above and beyond to try it on your system!

Thanks for the clarification. I did just that as well and notice the same thing: I now have to apply a "minus Offset" when LLC is being used at the same time. I thought it was just the brand of the motherboard.

I have flashed to a "modified" BIOS (c/o valvehead and with advice from Sin0822) version F3H...this version allows for usage of LLC and Offset at the same time!  There are only two (2) LLC levels in this version but I have PM'd Sin0822 and was advised that these 2 LLC Levels are the "best" levels out of the 10 available levels in latest official BIOS versions.

*Observations when I tried it on my system:*

*When Offset is combined with LLC (I use Level 1 of 2 available Levels):*


I now have to set a "negative value". Example: to achieve a BIOS VCore of 1.332, that would be around -0.040.
Idle is higher (1.xxx) than what I was getting when I was on stock.

*When Offset is NOT combined with LLC:*


To achieve say, a BIOS VCore of 1.332, that would be +0.025.
Idle is lower ("like-stock"), i.e. 0.9xx.

Between the two scenarios, I opted to stay without LLC Levels...at least for this 4.5GHz overclock. I didn't see an advantage other than "statistically" or "numerically" seeing lower VCore with LLC Levels enabled (and that's just 1-2 increments of "better VCore"). But temperature-wise, I recorded both scenarios and they gave me the same temperature ranges (I already record all of my stress-testing sessions with HWiNFO). I was seriously hoping/expecting to see a difference, but...well...anyway, it's okay. It was the learning part was actually more fun. 

It looks like LLC usage, combined with Offset Method (as well as Manual Method of overclocking) is more useful and beneficial if one were to embark in high-overclock scenarios, say 4.8GHz and above, based on what I have been reading in this thread so far. Maybe this is where we will see the advantage of the LLC.

Thanks for the tip in watching the % Load when stress testing with low-voltage CPU PLL...I made sure that I did that.  In my case, (Offset NOT combined with LLC) I did not see the adverse effects that you have described.

With regard to tweaking PLL and VCCIO (QPI/Vtt), here is my progress so far.

VCCIO: I kept this at 1.10.

RAM Voltage: I kept this at 1.64

Reason for both is the same reason as this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/9060#post_17379289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Not sure about the AsRock board but on the Asus boards (should be similar) *I had to increase my VCCIO (VTT) from default to 1.1 and increased my Vdimm from default 1.5 to 1.65 for rated timings and speed* (1866). I should also note my kits don't default to 1t command rate either however that's how I run them. The settings used allowed me to pass two instances of HCI Design Memtest beyond 200% coverage without errors which I considered stable memory. Beyond that prime passed as well.
> It all boils down to how good the IMC is on your proc and the compatibility of your kits with the system. Furthermore be sure all 4 sticks are identical for best results. GL


CPU PLL: I did as advised in the First Page of the thread, as follows:


Start at 1.5v (for my motherboard the lowest was 1.520)
Execute Prime95 "Custom Blend" tests, using 1344K (min and max) as well as 1792K with 1-minute cycle time...run for 30 minutes and watch if there will be a BSOD.
If BSOD->I increased the CPU PLL by a notch up.
Wash, rinse, repeat<--I'm currently at this part.  Right now I'm about to test 1.580v.

I did notice that as I went up one notch at each attempt of Prime95 Custom Blend, that it takes longer for BSOD to happen. So I think I'm on the right track. 

Just wanted to share (I wanted to document all my actions anyway so I think it would be best to just keep on posting updates in this thread...makes it easier to find information).


----------



## pc-illiterate

good luck with all your tweaking. i only tweaked mine for good temps and stability. i went from a 212+ to an h100 to a full blown custom loop. my temps started decent and right now theyre great. its definitely going to take some patience and time. neither of which i have or wanted to to spend. i would rather play planetside2 or bf3 rather than p95








again good luck!


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> good luck with all your tweaking. i only tweaked mine for good temps and stability. i went from a 212+ to an h100 to a full blown custom loop. my temps started decent and right now theyre great. its definitely going to take some patience and time. neither of which i have or wanted to to spend. *i would rather play planetside2 or bf3 rather than p95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> again good luck!


Lol...I never had interest in overclocking from the time I had this system over a year ago too. It was not until recently that I chanced upon this thread (it's munaim's fault! j/k).

Thanks again for all the advice and help. Very wonderful community here.


----------



## topet2k12001

*My adventures in Overclocking (Part 2)*

*by: topet2k12001*

Hi Friends,

I would just like to share this. Everything is based off from reading the excellent guides found at the First Page of this thread. I am new to overclocking and so far, it has been fun!

Achievements by following the guides:


Manual Method of overclock (fixed voltage)
Offset Method of overclock without Load-Line Calibration due to BIOS version restrictions (variable voltage, i.e. VCore voltage behaves "like stock" voltages where it scales down when idle)

*Guides for Initial Overclocking: *Please see First Page, First Post. 

In this post, I would like to share my adventure into tweaking the CPU PLL Voltages as indicated in the First Page. 

*Important Note:* prior to this, I have already "found" my overclock settings via the methods mentioned above. I would suggest, just as other experts here always say, to try the first two methods first. This gets you "acquainted" with how your processor responds to various VCore Voltages, and how the processor behaves in each method of overclock. Not technically a pre-requisite, but I would say "yes it is a pre-requisite" because:


It lessens the guesswork (since you already know the optimal VCore voltage for your designed overclock).
It reduces the number of variables you will need to tweak at the same time (typically it's VCCIO a.k.a. QPI/Vtt, VCore, and CPU PLL). Having already "found" your optimal voltage prior reduces the variables to just two of them.
The approach is relatively methodical hence, less confusion.

*Tip:* like what the experts here say....always record, always take notes.

*My Settings for a 4.5GHz Overclock:*


*VCore as reported in BIOS:* 1.320v
*DVID/Offset:* +0.010v (resulting to 1.320v VCore as reported in BIOS)
*DRAM Voltage:* +1.644v
*VCCIO (QPI/Vtt Voltage):* +1.100v

*NOTE:* for #3 and #4, I initially selected XMP Profile, noted down the DRAM Voltage and QPI/Vtt Voltage and applied it manually instead in BIOS so that I can run my RAM at its stated settings of 1600MHz at 1.65v with a Command Rate of 2


*CPU PLL:* to be discussed below

*Steps Done:*


Since I manually set my RAM as mentioned above, I *may have* eliminated one of the two variables (VCCIO, a.k.a. QPI/Vtt and CPU PLL are the two variables), so that leaves me with finding out the optimal CPU PLL Voltage.
Per the guide in the First Page, I put my CPU PLL Voltage to 1.5v as the starting point (on my board, Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7-B3, it was 1.520v).
I ran Prime95 "Custom Blend". I ran two types of "Custom Blend": one with 1344K (min and max) and another with 1792K (min and max). Cycle Time is 1 minute. RAM: between 80% to 90%. Duration of test: at least 30 minutes, ideally 1 hour. *See this post for an example.*
I initially got a BSOD 124.
Reboot and go into BIOS.
Adjust CPU PLL Voltage one "notch" (increment) higher than the previous one (in my case, previous was 1.520v, so I changed it to 1.540v).
Save BIOS and reboot.
Repeat Step 3.
If you end up with BSOD 124 again like Step 4, repeat Steps 5 to 8. In my case, I observed that after each increase in CPU PLL Voltage, it took a longer time before I encountered a BSOD 124.
What we are hoping to see here is that the BSOD will change from 124 to 101, because BSOD 101 is relatively a clearer indicator that you need to increase VCore...in other words, you may have already "found the sweet spot" for CPU PLL Voltage.

*Results:*



*Explanation:* as we can see, I started with 1.520v of CPU PLL Voltage. Initially I encountered BSOD 124. At each BSOD 124, I went into BIOS, increased CPU PLL Voltage by one "notch" and tested again. By the time I set it at 1.600v, I encountered BSOD again, the error message was no longer 124, but 101.  So, on the next reboot to BIOS, I did not touch CPU PLL Voltage anymore but touched the VCore by moving it from +0.010v to +0.015v.

After I post this message, I will run Prime95 "Custom Blend" again to continue. I am anticipating that:


It would take longer than my previous attempt before I see a BSOD.
The BSOD may show 124 or 101. Either way, I would increase VCore. In my experience, I noticed that typically, when BlueScreenView application shows alternating 124 and 101 (as you increase VCore), it is getting closer to stability.
I have "pre-defined" a limit to the VCore voltage addition that I would use. From my previous attempts, 1.344v was the highest to target, ideally should be 1.332v or 1.320v only (these were the voltages when I posted my official submissions).
Without using LLC, these voltages give you (inclusive of drooping) as low as 1.296v, 1.284v, or 1.272v of VCore under full load (specifically, while stress-testing with Prime95).

*Suggestion:* in my experience, the effort involved in trying to push for getting 1.272v of VCore was not worth it as far as "net gains", i.e. normally we lower VCore with the objective of achieving lower temperatures. I have recorded my stress-test sessions where I got 1.296v, 1.284v, or 1.272v as the lowest-recorded VCore during the stress-tests, but the temperatures they all gave me were the same. At mild to moderate (4.5Ghz = moderate) overclocks, a 1-3 notch variance on VCore did not show me significant temperature advantages. Perhaps on higher overclocks this will be a very important factor (as well as usage of LLC). With that, I would say as a matter of suggestion, to just stay within that 1-3 notch variance, leaning towards which one gives you more stability.

If staying at the lower VCore (of the 1-3 notch variance) gives you good gains in temperature, then definitely go for it. It just so happened that in my experience i never saw it happening (unfortunately). The best "improvement" that I saw was 1 degree Celsius when I compared them, at the cost of time/effort/electricity bill. 

Hope this helps! By the way I am not posting this to "reinvent the wheel" since there are already well-established documentation and guides in the First Page. My post is to merely confirm all those guides. 

*UPDATE #1:*

Just finished running Prime95 Custom Blend for 1344K and 1792K, each at one hour, and passed both without BSOD error messages.

Following my post above:


My VCore Offset Voltage (at the BIOS) prior to this run is at +0.015, which is a BIOS-reported VCore of 1.332v (*EDIT: but wavering still at 1.320v in BIOS*). In the Operating System at full-load (during stress test), it was wavering between 1.292v and 1.284v.
VCCIO (QPI/Vtt) is at 1.10v and DRAM Voltage at 1.644 as indicated above as well, to account for manual configuration in place of using XMP profile for the Corsair RAM.
As far as Power-Saving Options, C1E and EIST are Enabled, and then C3/C6 and Thermal Throttling are on Auto.

For me, this is a good indication that I am right on track, following the guides from the First Page of the thread.  Next step: 12-hour Prime95 Regular Blend...but I may need to schedule it for a later time. Will keep everyone posted!

P.S.: how do you run a 12-hour Prime95 Custom (not Regular) Blend? If you have screenshots on what to check/uncheck or numbers to put in, I would appreciate it. I still plan on doing Regular Blend though...just curious so I asked.

*UPDATE #2:*

Hi Friends,

So I tried running a Prime95 "Custom Blend" Test and failed after 40 minutes. Following on from Update #1...


BSOD Failure Code is 124.
From here I have 2 options: either increase CPU PLL Voltage from 1.600v to 1.6200v (next "notch" up), or...increase Voltage Offset from +0.015 to +0.020 because at +0.015 Offset, the BIOS-reported VCore was still switching/wavering between 1.320v and 1.332v.
I will try CPU PLL Voltage first, test with Prime95 "Custom Blend" 1344K and 1792K for an hour each, and then move with Prime95 12-hour "Custom Blend" test.


----------



## pc-illiterate

just set your ram usage to 90% of available ram. thats all there is to it. and you can set time to run each fft at 10 minutes as far as i know. i ran all fft sizes in roughly 14 hours and munaim accepted it.


----------



## 420Killah

Hopefully I got all the stuff right? Stress tested it a good while ago but never got around to posting.
Been using this build (and first time overclock on the worlds most idiotic mobo) everyday with heavy editing and the normal internet browsing and I am very happy with it











I know the voltage is pretty dam high but I dont have an option to manually change it on this mobo








Max temp was 81° @ 100% load

Specs:
i5 2500k
Asus P8Z68 - V LX
Corsir H100i
Corsair Vengeance 8gb ram (two 4gb sticks)
Corsair GS700 (2011 model)
Sandisk Ultra Plus 128gb ssd
Seagate Barracuda 2tb hdd
GeForce GTX 560 Windforce edition gpu
and a bucket load of fans


----------



## pc-illiterate

killah, did you run ibt and p95 at the same time or something? thats a very very low score.
and how do you not have a way to set vcore?? ive never seen a sb board and especially an asus that you cant set vcore.


----------



## Imprezzion

That is one sick high voltage for 4.5Ghz.. But that cheap board probably doesn't allow adjustment indeed however, this high a voltage on such a cheap 4+1 board wouldn't be ideal either..

I'm currently still rock solid at 5.3Ghz 1.472v. Wohn't make it througha night of Blend @ 6.5GB but it's rock solid in games and other software I use so i don't care about prime stabilit haha. It made 2 hours of IBT/LinX on max mem so.. close enough or me









I did however change from 53x100 to 51x104 to get my new RipjawsX up to 2200Mhz CL9. Even with 1.10v VCCIO and 1.65v PLL it's still rock solid..
Might even drop PLL further but I'm already amazed how it runs this 5.3Ghz with 104 bclk and just 1.65v PLL..


----------



## Sashimi

@topet2k12001

It's a shame on your board that you can enable LLC using offsets. I don't understand any reason why it shuld be locked as it gives you more control of the voltage at the expense of an increased temp, which is worthwhile IMO because what wears out your chip is not the temp (as long as it is within a reasonable range), but the voltages.

That said, with LLC on auto, I would also keep an eye out on your voltage not just when stress testing, but also normal usage as well. It just doesn't make sense to have higher voltage on normal usage than when stress testing because that mean you'll be giving the chip too much voltage on normal applications for no apparent reason.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> @topet2k12001
> 
> It's a shame on your board that you can enable LLC using offsets. I don't understand any reason why it shuld be locked as it gives you more control of the voltage at the expense of an increased temp, which is worthwhile IMO because what wears out your chip is not the temp (as long as it is within a reasonable range), but the voltages.
> 
> That said, with LLC on auto, I would also keep an eye out on your voltage not just when stress testing, but also normal usage as well. It just doesn't make sense to have higher voltage on normal usage than when stress testing because that mean you'll be giving the chip too much voltage on normal applications for no apparent reason.


Thanks for the advice. 

Yes, I am aware. Hence, my conclusions are based on my overclock's VCore being still within range of variance (i.e. at 4.5GHz, I think a "vdrooped" VCore of between 1.272v to 1.296v is within range - and when idle, the VCore is "like-stock" at 0.9xx volts). This is when stress testing.

It is a very good point that you have pointed out as well, for me to monitor in normal usage. So far, I have done data collection on idle; will try normal usage and will report back.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> That is one sick high voltage for 4.5Ghz.. But that cheap board probably doesn't allow adjustment indeed however, this high a voltage on such a cheap 4+1 board wouldn't be ideal either..
> 
> I'm currently still rock solid at 5.3Ghz 1.472v. Wohn't make it througha night of Blend @ 6.5GB but it's rock solid in games and other software I use so i don't care about prime stabilit haha. It made 2 hours of IBT/LinX on max mem so.. close enough or me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did however change from 53x100 to 51x104 to get my new RipjawsX up to 2200Mhz CL9. Even with 1.10v VCCIO and 1.65v PLL it's still rock solid..
> Might even drop PLL further but I'm already amazed how it runs this 5.3Ghz with 104 bclk and just 1.65v PLL..


If your chip really does what you say, it is the fastest SB chip on this board & to compare other chips to it is meaningless,


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> If your chip really does what you say, it is the fastest SB chip on this board & to compare other chips to it is meaningless,


There's a few like that, at least 2 other OCNers have 59x sandy chips. One OCNer has the current world's fastest 2700k http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2328255_8_pack_cpu_frequency_core_i7_2700k_6042.2_mhz


----------



## Imprezzion

He probably means ''stable'' enough for 24/7 usage on 5.3Ghz.

I still don't know how this chip manages it, but it does lol.

Can't go even 20Mhz higher without going >1.5v but this works for me.



This was a LinX AVX run. Screenshot taken about halfway through to log my temps. Ran it with PK-1 there and since switched to CLU. Dropped a good few degs to about 77c loaded with my fans on max RPM. It did finish this run.

It doesn't even come close to overnight Prime95 stable though. Cores start to drop after 3-4 hours and 8 hours later I woke up to only 1 running core









Is rock solid in any game or even FL Studio though. Good enough for me.

Just one question, I got my fans on super silent mode when gaming ofcourse and it's at about 60c in-game with max temps of 60-63-65-62. Is this OK or will this significantly speed up degradation of my already high vCore of 1.472v.


----------



## FtW 420

Definitely a great chip! The cooler the temps the better of course, but those temps at a vcore under 1.5V should last a good long time.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> There's a few like that, at least 2 other OCNers have 59x sandy chips. One OCNer has the current world's fastest 2700k http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2328255_8_pack_cpu_frequency_core_i7_2700k_6042.2_mhz


Fastest one on the spreadsheet is .2 slower @ higher voltage & temps. Not saying it didn't happen. Just saying that comparing anything that chip does to the rest of SB chips is meaningless.


----------



## FtW 420

I guess that would be the fastest I've seen with some stability testing. A few benchers have great sandys that should be able to at least match that, but they haven't done it (for benching & haven't actually been stability tested).


----------



## Imprezzion

Haha well, the point is, a LOT of people don't try to go this high or their cooling / chip runs too hot for it. Plus, think of the 1000s of chips that run (bah) stock or Auto OCs..
There's probably plenty of chips comparable, we just have to FIND them first









Remember fellas, this is my 6th 2500K all in all and the others all did ~4.8 max. 1 did 5.1Ghz with 1.448v but got very HOT...

Plus, I see a lot of 5.2Ghz 2500K's around really.. I think most of em would do 5.3 as well with a bit of pushing.

I mean, I know mine isn't even close to stable enough for the clubs requirements on 5.3Ghz. Best i'll get is probably 5.2-ish with 1.456/1.464/1.472v.

Point is just that a number that rolls out of prime for 12 hours is nice, but it's not useful for a gamer like me. If it runs a hour of 1344/1792 FFT and 2 hours of LinX it's plenty stable for me haha. Hasn't crashes since I set it to this OC in ANY game.


----------



## Mule928

That would still make you the fastest & lower on volts than those slower. Maybe there are a lot of 5.2 chips. If so, they are in non oced machines.


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Hey guys, I'm thinking about upgrading to a P8Z77-V Pro or a Maximus V Gene. Which one do you think would be better? My processor is a 2600K. I'm doing this because my current mobo/chip cant OC past 4.5 without ridiculous voltages. I would like to get a new mobo first and if I still can't get up there, it's obviously the chip, which I will upgrade to a 3570k. Any suggestions?

Edit: Add the Sabertooth in there too.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglesfan251*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking about upgrading to a P8Z77-V Pro or a Maximus V Gene. Which one do you think would be better? My processor is a 2600K. I'm doing this because my current mobo/chip cant OC past 4.5 without ridiculous voltages. I would like to get a new mobo first and if I still can't get up there, it's obviously the chip, which I will upgrade to a 3570k. Any suggestions?
> 
> Edit: Add the Sabertooth in there too.


The gene is hands down better quality but i personally like the real estate of an atx board. I feel like the sabertooth it not as good as the pro and the thermal armor looks gimmicky to me. My vote goes for the pro just based on size but there is not a single thing the gene does not do better than the pro and sabertooth.


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> The gene is hands down better quality but i personally like the real estate of an atx board. I feel like the sabertooth it not as good as the pro and the thermal armor looks gimmicky to me. My vote goes for the pro just based on size but there is not a single thing the gene does not do better than the pro and sabertooth.


Thanks for the input. If the gene was made ATX, I would have bought it already. I can't decide if I like the Sabertooth's armor or not. Either way, I just want a good OCer, which I think all of them are. I'm not just ASUS biased either, I'll consider all suggestions.


----------



## BBEG

Not an official contribution, but...



I have a feeling I'll be joinin' the club soon enough. The TRUE Spirit 120m. while much better than I thought it would be, is definitely not ideal for this sort of thing though; I'm going to try to lower vcore a bit to see if I can keep from touching/breaking 90C for the whole Prime run. I might replace the 120m with my Noctua U12P SE2 and see which takes the heat load better.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

i7-2700k out for delivery today, what would be a good voltage for +4.5GHz ?

I have a gigabtye z68xp-ud4, that should be a pretty good board right, I have a 2500k that takes 1.32V for 4.2GHz for some reason, hope it's not the mobo


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> i7-2700k out for delivery today, what would be a good voltage for +4.5GHz ?
> 
> I have a gigabtye z68xp-ud4, that should be a pretty good board right, I have a 2500k that takes 1.32V for 4.2GHz for some reason, hope it's not the mobo


Won't really know until you receive it and 'pop' it in. As it's similar to the 2600k, take a look at the spreadsheet and find the lowest voltage for a 4.5GHz and work from there. Good luck!!


----------



## BBEG

Ok, Prime Blend is kicking my chip's ass at 90% RAM usage. Evidently straight fft's is not as rough as I thought it was (selected because its what the dude from epic pcs uses and what I saw in his demo vid).

Starting over.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> i7-2700k out for delivery today, what would be a good voltage for +4.5GHz ?
> 
> I have a gigabtye z68xp-ud4, that should be a pretty good board right, I have a 2500k that takes 1.32V for 4.2GHz for some reason, hope it's not the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> Won't really know until you receive it and 'pop' it in. As it's similar to the 2600k, take a look at the spreadsheet and find the lowest voltage for a 4.5GHz and work from there. Good luck!!
Click to expand...

I'm at 1.292v with my i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz. Havent done a full 12 hr test but ive done a 10hr one...I had some stability issues with the ram but I'm good now. I'll try for 1.288v later. Previously my p67 MSI board took 1.356v for it to be stable. This z77 asrock itx is incredible!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

well the 2700k installed pretty easy, although I'm not happy with the way my silver arrow fans are held in place, at least I never had to remove the mobo to get it all out/in

Now I suppose I'll play a few games before I start to OC it.

Ist I tried 4.5GHz @1.29V , boots into windows but crash FFT P95 in 2-3 minutes, same with 1.30, so I set 1.32 and set LLC to from level 5 to 6 and so it's reading 1.344 in win7

Temps are 59-63C 18min into P95

I really wish I had well tested chip to pop in just to see if my mobo is just a bit weak in some way, I bet $1 my voltages are higher than needed on better mobos'

Win7 would start with 4.7 @1.32+lv6 , but P95 caused immediate BSODx124 which is sad, I want to keep the voltage under 1.35 for 24/7


----------



## Imprezzion

Gigabyte Z68's have pretty bad LLC really. vdroop changes a lot under different load no matter what level you use.
Test with multiple softwares to see vdroop. Compare between LinX/IBT AVX, prime95 and a game and see the difference in vdroop.

Might as well be 1.344v in Prime, 1.364v in BF3 and 1.312v in LinX for example.


----------



## RushFudge

That's what you'll get because LinX stresses your computer most. What LLC are you using during that time?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

LLC goes from level 1-10, I needed 5 for the i5, and now I used level 6 for the i7, P95 is 11h35m into in-place FFT run, I suppose another day I'll have to run blend to see if my ram OC works the same as it did w/ the i5

The voltage is holding well at 1.344, its LLC that raises it above the 1.320 I set in bios. Temps peaked at 71C, but its mainly at 60-64C across cores. The watts peaked at 123.68, but average is ~110W

There's lower limit testing to be done another day, but I'm close. Later I'll run some OCCT, or is it IntelBurn Test I mean, whats OCCT then and why do I know its stability software???


----------



## Imprezzion

OCCT, IBT and LinX are the same. All 3 use Linpack testing.

And all I'm saying about GB Z68 and P67 LLC is that it aint as stable as their Z77 or for example ASUS's LLC.

I got my 2500K @ 5.3Ghz on my ASUS P8Z68-V Pro and volts are stable on 1.472v in prime, 1.480v in LinX and 1.472v in BF3.
Never saw it go from there more then 1 step (1.464v-1.488v VERY rarely and shortly).


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> i7-2700k out for delivery today, what would be a good voltage for +4.5GHz ?
> 
> I have a gigabtye z68xp-ud4, that should be a pretty good board right, I have a 2500k that takes 1.32V for 4.2GHz for some reason, hope it's not the mobo


My board & chip like offset way better than manual settings. try +.12 for a starting point.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I never figured offset method out for some reason

I had to set 1.32V and LLC 6 (5 might have done it) for 4.5GHz, did a 14H P95 run overnight. What offset do you think that equal ?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I never figured offset method out for some reason
> 
> I had to set 1.32V and LLC 6 (5 might have done it) for 4.5GHz, did a 14H P95 run overnight. What offset do you think that equal ?


You've got to check the VID in Real Temp or Core Temp to find out. Every chip has a different VID, so every chip is going to have a different offset for any given voltage. Then subtract the VID from the voltage you want, and that's your offset. So if your VID is 1.30V and you want 1.32V, you'd do 1.32-1.30=0.02. So +0.02V is your offset, in that example.


----------



## Imprezzion

Correct, however that does not factor in vdroop and LLC.

So, even though your explanation is correct, voltage due to vdroop and llc might not have been 1.30v in the first place but 1.264v for example depending on your LLC / vdroop.

To me it's kind of like trial and error really...

I mean, a Sandy won't sustain any damage from 1.60v boot or benchmark do what I usually do is just set a core speed and use like at least 0.100v offset. Max VID is 1.45v so even with max LLC and no vdroop it would run ~1.6v then.

My VID on 5.3Ghz is 1.4056v and I run a +0.115 offset to get 1.472v-1.480v.
The rest is pure vdroop.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I never figured offset method out for some reason
> 
> I had to set 1.32V and LLC 6 (5 might have done it) for 4.5GHz, did a 14H P95 run overnight. What offset do you think that equal ?


IMHO, GB boards do much better in offst. Asus, Asrock, etc settings don't mean a whole lot. I would start at+.15 & see what speed & voltage that produces. It's only 2 settings to juggle instead of a dozen.that produces. Try 4.5 & +.15 that should run. AND, I would disagree completely about GB having vdroop issues. OCCT show basically a dead straight line on my rig.


----------



## BBEG

Finally. 24 hours of Prime95 blend & 90+% RAM. It's been a harrowing solid day for my True Spirit 120m. Zero errors across the board.









i7 2600k, Maximus V Gene, BIOS 1802 (newest), 16GB of Samsung 1600MHz wonder RAM. Vcore is set to manual 1.34, LLC set to Ultra High. Nothing else in the BIOS was touched. Minimum temps are low-30s, on average about 7-10C higher than ambient. During Prime, temps hovered in low 70s and kicked up to low-mid 80s during particularly rough tests. Antec Spot Cool was kept at medium setting, roughly 1500-1600rpm according to the BIOS.

Here she was hard at work.



I'm surprised that this skinny $35 cooler with its anemic fan kept pace as well as it did. Having said that, I've ordered two Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-PS (600-1500rpm PWM version). I will be re-mounting this cooler as is; if stock temps are significantly lower, I'll rerun the test. Then I'll run it again with the M12-PS. Then again with my Noctua UH12P SE2 w/ M12-PS. Gonna see what I can do while still on air to get these temps down.

Any suggestions for other things I can change to nip away at temps? Any settings or voltage changes?


----------



## aseabass

Finally got a chance to fix my OC as my original worked, but was terribly inefficient. 15+ hours in.


----------



## SIDWULF

Well my chip does 4.5GHz Prime 95 stable...at 1.40v anything lower and she crashes.

lame...hey do you think going to 4.8 will be possible? maybe it's just this frequency range that scales terribly...4.4-4.5GHz...maybe I wont need much more to get to 4.8....what do you think?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> lame...hey do you think going to 4.8 will be possible? maybe it's just this frequency range that scales terribly...4.4-4.5GHz...maybe I wont need much more to get to 4.8....what do you think?


No, it doesn't work that way. Once you hit the wall it doesn't suddenly get better.


----------



## james8

does reducing voltage for the memory controller reduce temp noticeably?


----------



## cliffhucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> does reducing voltage for the memory controller reduce temp noticeably?


In my experience reducing VTT (memory controller voltage) alone did not reduce my temps noticeably. However, After lowering my VTT I was able to lower my VCC / CPU voltage which of course does result in noticeable temp reductions.


----------



## hatlesschimp

This is a good thread. Im just posting so I can book mark it so I csn find it when I get cheers


----------



## james8

just a peaceful request for the OP to update the first post if anyone report chip degradation due to high OC, vcore, or temp


----------



## SIDWULF

Anything i can do to get lower stable voltage? Im thinking about swapping my older P67 Motherboard to see if it handles lower voltage better...I refuse to think this is a crap chip @1.4v and 4.5Ghz







How can i be the one with the worst chip in the sandy stable club? thats not fair!!!


----------



## james8

^remember that overclocking is a lottery. you may have gotten a dud.
still, 4.5 GHz is an amazing speed in inself (given how much in the history of CPUs most can't reach 4 GHz) and will run all your applications well.


----------



## Sashimi

Remember people are more likely to post their golden chip results and keep their bum chip hidden. I had a 2500k that barely posted at 4.4 with 1.38v. Compare with that your chip isn't too bad at all.


----------



## Sashimi

Edit: clicked twice accidentally...please delete


----------



## JG7Man

Question - are these temps too high? Cooling with a H100i in push pull. Screenshot taken under load Small FFTs


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

The temps are fine for a 2700k @4.8GHz without HT on that cooler. Voltage looks ok too.


----------



## JG7Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> The temps are fine for a 2700k @4.8GHz without HT on that cooler. Voltage looks ok too.


Thanks mate! So now I can commence with benching.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JG7Man*
> 
> Question - are these temps too high? Cooling with a H100i in push pull. Screenshot taken under load Small FFTs


I guess the H100i and other stuff like that is greatly overestimated/overpriced, never hit TJMax at 1.495V (5GHz) on my 2500K with Thermalright TrueSpirit lol.
The difference is propably way below 10C between the TS and H100i under same conditions.

People should really consider a custom loop if they want to properly watercool, the temp differences are huge compared to those wnb-watercoolers.

And granted that test was only running for 10-12 minutes so far, there propably is still more room for the temps to go up, on my setup I get max temps at around 18min mark in Prime.

TL;DR
Closed loop stuff is overpriced/overrated.


----------



## torino

guess that i have degraded chip...my chip needs 1.4v to go 4.6ghz, and barely stable at 4.5 in 1.35v..is this true?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> guess that i have degraded chip...my chip needs 1.4v to go 4.6ghz, and barely stable at 4.5 in 1.35v..is this true?


Very unlikely at such low voltages.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Very unlikely at such low voltages.


I tend to agree.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> guess that i have degraded chip...my chip needs 1.4v to go 4.6ghz, and barely stable at 4.5 in 1.35v..is this true?


Mine isn't quite as bad, but nevertheless a bad overclocker. At full load, 1.32V for 4.0GHz, 1.392V for 4.6GHz, and 1.452V for 4.8GHz


----------



## james8

^1.392 is the low-end sometimes it'll go up to 1.404
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> guess that i have degraded chip...my chip needs 1.4v to go 4.6ghz, and barely stable at 4.5 in 1.35v..is this true?


wow exactly the same voltage as mine







mine also get real hot under Intel Burn Test. the worst of both the vcore and the temp worlds lol!
runs about 62 C highest now while priming at 22 C ambient. when ambient gets to like 26 C it goes above 70


----------



## Miss Roxy

Hi guys.

I tried offset overclocking for the first time today. I usually do manual overclocking. ( 4.5ghz 1.25v stable )
According to my calculation... I need to set the voltage to -0.150 to get to my target vcore ( 1.25v ) at load...
However, Windows 7 wouldn't load. ( BSOD )
I went ahead and tried -0.050 just to see if W7 would load ( and it loaded just fine. )
During 100% load, the vcore goes up to 1.32.
For some reason, my core speed kept switching between 1.6ghz to 4.5ghz while playing Guild Wars 2. Is that normal? I thought it was supposed to stay at 4.5ghz during load.
( Unless I'm mistaken? )

Could I please have some assistance over steam / google chat / skype / etc?
I'm so confused... T_T

Thank you.


----------



## pc-illiterate

what is your llc level roxy? in my stupid biased opinion, 1.32v is more believable for 4.5ghz


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> what is your llc level roxy? in my stupid biased opinion, 1.32v is more believable for 4.5ghz


I believe it was 50% ( high ). So I'm guesing it's level 3.
The only reason why I was trying to target 1.25v at load ( in offset ) is only because I had that vcore on manual ( 75% llc ). I ran prime 95 for 12 hr w/o problem. =X

Someone told me it's better to have LLC on 50% for offset mode... so that is why I switched to that lv.
Iono if he's wrong though. D:


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> I believe it was 50% ( high ). So I'm guesing it's level 3.
> The only reason why I was trying to target 1.25v at load ( in offset ) is only because I had that vcore on manual ( 75% llc ). I ran prime 95 for 12 hr w/o problem. =X
> 
> Someone told me it's better to have LLC on 50% for offset mode... so that is why I switched to that lv.
> Iono if he's wrong though. D:


Only reason to drop LLC below 100% on Offset Mode is if you need higher idle voltage.

LLC adjusts your VCore under load so dropping it from say 100% to 75% lowers your load VCore while idle stays the same.
So now you can give it another +0.05V (just an example) and get the same load VCore as you had before but slightly higher idle VCore.


----------



## Miss Roxy

I would like to join the club! ^_^ i5 2500k 4.5ghz @ 1.256v.
Prime 95 standard blend.
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i


----------



## mxthunder

well after about a year or so with my 2500K @ 4.8 with 1.42 volts, my wife got a random blue screen when on facebook the other day.

bumped vcore to 1.43 and running prime 24hrs to see.

degredation?


----------



## Miss Roxy

Is the sandy stable club membership closed? or was there a problem with my result? I tried PM'ing the thread starter 3 days ago but he never replied to my PM.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> well after about a year or so with my 2500K @ 4.8 with 1.42 volts, my wife got a random blue screen when on facebook the other day.
> 
> bumped vcore to 1.43 and running prime 24hrs to see.
> 
> degredation?


Unless there was a decent ambient temperature increase, could be some degradation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Is the sandy stable club membership closed? or was there a problem with my result? I tried PM'ing the thread starter 3 days ago but he never replied to my PM.


Munaim1 got all busy a while back, had to retire from staff & rarely checks back on the club threads anymore. Still fine to post in the threads & if requirements are met you can consider yourself a member, but no idea if the OP will get updated with the info anytime soon.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Unless there was a decent ambient temperature increase, could be some degradation.
> Munaim1 got all busy a while back, had to retire from staff & rarely checks back on the club threads anymore. Still fine to post in the threads & if requirements are met you can consider yourself a member, but no idea if the OP will get updated with the info anytime soon.


Ah okay. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Ah okay. Thank you for letting me know.


I still might have access to update the spreadsheet, I will check again on Sunday or maybe Monday, busy until then.


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, Miss Roxy got a killer rig.


----------



## goodman1280

already made a thread, sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## Hattifnatten

What about LLC?


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I still might have access to update the spreadsheet, I will check again on Sunday or maybe Monday, busy until then.


Okie dokie.


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> well after about a year or so with my 2500K @ 4.8 with 1.42 volts, my wife got a random blue screen when on facebook the other day.
> 
> bumped vcore to 1.43 and running prime 24hrs to see.
> 
> degredation?


Yes, I was wondering the same thing with mine. Although not as high an OC, nor volts. I had a few BSODs however.

Was it a 101 BSOD? Also was it a one timer, or does FB now generate consistent BSOD?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> Yes, I was wondering the same thing with mine. Although not as high an OC, nor volts. I had a few BSODs however.
> 
> Was it a 101 BSOD? Also was it a one timer, or does FB now generate consistent BSOD?


Must be very unlucky if you get degradation on such a low voltage considering I didn't see any signs of degradation over 2 years on my 2500K at constant 1.5V (fixed voltage löl).


----------



## Jared Pace

Good thing she was browsing Facebook at 5 Ghz, otherwise dem pics would be loading way too slow.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Good thing she was browsing Facebook at 5 Ghz, otherwise dem pics would be loading way too slow.


Anything under 5GHz is just awful.


----------



## Mackem

Hey guys,

I have a 2500K and a H100i. I use offset voltage and I can't remember the exact figures, but I am 100% stable at 4.5GHz @ 1.240V under full load. After a hour or two of Prime95 my temps are around the 65 mark. My question is should I go much higher or am I at the point that I will get tiny performance increases for quite higher temps?


----------



## SightUp

What are you ambient temps? If they are high, that might not be to bad.

I remember my 2500k. I let it hit 85 in testing before I stopped.


----------



## matzonn

My first OC







Could push it more, but don't want the temps to get up and I don't really need any more power out of the processor. Maybe someday ^^ My offset voltage was at +0,055. Got a few BSOD's after 8,5h of prime, but finally got it stable


----------



## arrakis9

Hey guys, i've been reading up a ton on how to overclock my sandy and i've gotten it 12hr stable in prime 95 at 4.4ghz which is as far as it will go with the voltage i want to use (air cooling & heat). Im having just a couple of issues right now with it both annoying but bearable, first is when i load up a game im getting some stuttering issues were 1-5 frames will lock up and the audio will also hang during the period or "loop" creating a stutter or pop it only shows up while im overclocking the cpu, the second issue im having is when i go to soft reset the system windows will shut down and when it comes time to actually reboot the system will hang and hard power off, sometimes i can hit the power button and it will restart with no issue and sometimes it will post code me "00" and not do anything until i hit the bios reset button. As you can see from the picture "00" is a pretty useless code to get, really what im wondering is has anyone else gotten sort of similar issues? im going to try messing with the C-States to see if that helps over the coming days.

Thanks for your imput and all the hard work on helping me overclock with all these wonderful guides


----------



## phazer11

Hey all long time no see. Does anyone know how to change the OS default clock speed? I changed it in my BIOS but apparently Windows 7 expects no less than 4.5 GHz on startup so I have to go into my motherboard tools every time I login to get the correct clock speed for the voltage I set in my BIOS. I'm currently wanting to underclock it as I will need to be away from it for a while and will be having it upload several dozen files one after the other and it doesn't need to be OC'ed for that and it's getting annoying to have to do it each time.

Oh almost forgot it doesn't seem to be using offset frequency (which I have it set to in the BIOS) as when I open it up in CPU-Z or ASUS Ai Suite it reads the frequency maxed out the whole time (both for the one I set and when I leave it alone to 4.5GHz)

Edit: Updated to the latest BIOS (2003) from (1805) seems to have fixed the frequency on bootup but it still is not using offset voltage. Any ideas?


----------



## yodamin

Hi,

New here. I came looking for some answers and maybe a bit of help.

I have an alienware Aurora R3. Got tired of building systems about 5 years ago. I built a lot of em but none were gaming systems. Or Over clocked.
I have been curious with the numbers I read about the -7 2600 k (my cpu).

So, just for fun I popped into the BIOS and gave my multiplier (default 34) 45 and voltage offset 12. Reboot. 4.5Ghz.

However, due to the nature of the BIOS (Alienware) I cannot turn off speed-step AND over clock. AND speed-step is all over my testing. The multiplier bounces around like a yoyo. Don't get me wrong. Everything seems stable(I ran three CPU "burn in tests at once in order to get 100% cpu usage--I couldn't do it any other way and yes I set prime95 to use 15000 or my 16386 mb ram)I let the tests (prime95, cpu burn-in and CPUstab (cpustability test) run for about 7 hours before I had to cancel them. highest cpu temperature 71celcius:highest northbridge 77.

I dropped the multiplier to 43 and the offset to 5 and ended up with 4.296 or 4.3 whatever. tempts were cpu 68 and northbridge 72.

I opened up splinter cell while using HWMonitor and Real temp and the multiplier stayed stable at pretty much max (4.296) with the temperatures remaining about the same as they were through testing.

I just want to know if anyone here (with more knowledge that this admitted hack)see's any problems with the above. Oh, I did make one more change. I went back into the BIOS and left the multiplier at 43x, but I enter "0" (zero) for the voltage offset. I assumed 0 effectively sets it to disabled, even though it says enabled and ask's for a value directly below.

One thing I DID notice was the voltage stays (IMO) high. It hovers around 1.376. It does not ever go higher, it does go a bit lower (1.368). This concerns me simply because i am not sure of these new generation cpu's heat/voltage tolerances--although after doing a bit of readings around here I suspect you will all say these readings are fine.

I would like to get 4ghz Or thereabouts out of this cpu without going so high on the voltage. Is there any hope for this or is the nature of alienware so "automatic" then this is what i get and in the future I should just build my own?

Thanks.

My system below.

Aurora R3
i7-2600 K
16 GB DDR3

and the HWmonitor .txct file with the irrelevant crap deleted-I had already clocked down to 39x -my normal running speed-and this is just so you can see the other information. I DO see that my BCLCK is only 99.7'ish and wonder if getting it up to 100 or even 101 would make that much of a difference over all?

Thanks for ANY help you can provide guys. In the meantime I keep reading

Lots of information here..

CPUID HWMonitor Report

Binaries

HWMonitor version 1.2.3.0

Monitoring

Mainboard Model 046MHW

Hardware Monitors

Hardware monitor Fintek F71889A
Voltage 0 3.31 Volts [0xCF] (+3.3V)
Voltage 1 1.38 Volts [0xAC] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage 2 2.32 Volts [0x91] (VIN2)
Voltage 3 1.31 Volts [0x6F] (VIN3)
Voltage 4 3.78 Volts [0x5A] (+5V)
Voltage 5 15.75 Volts [0xB3] (+12V)
Voltage 6 3.34 Volts [0xD1] (VIN6)
Voltage 7 3.31 Volts [0xCF] (VSB3V)
Voltage 8 3.28 Volts [0xCD] (VBAT)
Temperature 0 47°C (116°F) [0x2F] (TMPIN0)
Temperature 1 32°C (89°F) [0x20] (TMPIN1)

Hardware monitor NVIDIA NVAPI
Voltage 0 0.86 Volts [0x35E] (VIN0)
Temperature 0 30°C (86°F) [0x1E] (TMPIN0)
Fan 0 1294 RPM [0x50E] (FANIN0)
Fan PWM 0 39 pc [0x27] (FANPWMIN0)

Processors

Timers

ACPI timer 3.580 MHz
HPET timer 14.318 MHz
Perf timer 3.313 MHz
Sys timer 1.000 KHz
BCLK timer 99.79 MHz

Processors Information

Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 4 (max 8)
Number of threads 8 (max 16)
Name Intel Core i7 2600K
Codename Sandy Bridge
Specification Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
Package (platform ID) Socket 1155 LGA (0x1)
CPUID 6.A.7
Extended CPUID 6.2A
Core Stepping D2
Technology 32 nm
TDP Limit 95 Watts
Core Speed 1596.5 MHz
Multiplier x Bus Speed 16.0 x 99.8 MHz
Stock frequency 3400 MHz
Instructions sets MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, EM64T, VT-x, AES, AVX
L1 Data cache 4 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache 4 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 4 x 256 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L3 cache 8 MBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes

Turbo Mode supported, enabled
Max non-turbo ratio 34x
Max turbo ratio 39x
Max efficiency ratio 16x
Min Power 60 Watts
O/C bins unlimited
Ratio 1 core 39x
Ratio 2 cores 39x
Ratio 3 cores 39x
Ratio 4 cores 39x
TSC 3392.8 MHz
APERF 3891.7 MHz
MPERF 3392.8 MHz


----------



## cwills75

Here's my submission:

Big thanks to this website and thread for helping me achieve a stable overclock. Prime95 running for so long has brought out problems I would have otherwise not found. Running an i7-2600K at 4.5Ghz on a Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 rev. 1.3 mobo with UEFI BIOS U1L. Turbo is set to 45 on all cores with hyperthreading enabled. Zalman CNPS9900 Max cpu cooler with 32GB of G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3-1333 RAM.

I manually set the memory to 1.5v for paranoia reasons, vcore is on auto with a .040v DVID offset and the VTT is at 1.07v. Anything less than 1.07v VTT would give me lock-ups, probably due to the 32gb of memory. I'm going to let prime95 run it's whole cycle, going to take another few hours, then run some LinX, OCCT, HCI, Core Damage and finally a few hours of Crysis on a looping benchmark. I feel confident everything will make it at this point. I had it running longer a couple of days ago, but was trying to drop voltage here and there before I found the sweet spot. Took close to a week to get this stable.


----------



## Imprezzion

Work on OCing your RAM next. It's rather slow for the system








Plus, good job on that OC since the Gigabyte Z68's are rather difficult to get stable at higher vcores. And LLC levels make absolutely no sense at all on those boards and just randomly add / substract volts









I got a serious question for you guys out there with a bit more guts then I have...

I got my 2600K @ 4.9Ghz 1.448v stable under a Swiftech H320 push pull water setup.
Now, I recently switched RAM and got a 16GB Vengeance kit in a good deal. It's a 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27-1T kit which is ver 5.12 meaning it has Hynix MFR chips..

These chips are good for frequency clocking but rather bad for low timings. Now, as we all know Sandy aint gunna run 2400Mhz with 4 4GB DIMMs so I manages to get it stable at 2133Mhz which took 10-11-10-30-1T timings and 1.600v with 1.10v VCCIO.

The thing is, just for e-peen and my own boredom to have something to clock again as my CPU and GPU are both maxed out, i must want has will have to have these things run CAS 9. They just have to. Simple as that









However, here's my issue: Most people claim Sandy will explode in a nuclear blast when going past 1.65v VDIMM.
So, my question is, will say, 1.75v VDIMM ruin my CPU or is all the 1.65v max stuff quite exxagerated like usual and can it handle <1.80v just fine.

I have been testing, and the kit seems to wanna do 2133 9-12-10-28-1T @ about 1.74-1.76v. Got a single error in memtest, yes ONE single error, at 1.7200v with 106% passes so it probably needs 1-2 ticks more VDIMM.


----------



## arrakis9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Work on OCing your RAM next. It's rather slow for the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, good job on that OC since the Gigabyte Z68's are rather difficult to get stable at higher vcores. And LLC levels make absolutely no sense at all on those boards and just randomly add / substract volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a serious question for you guys out there with a bit more guts then I have...
> 
> I got my 2600K @ 4.9Ghz 1.448v stable under a Swiftech H320 push pull water setup.
> Now, I recently switched RAM and got a 16GB Vengeance kit in a good deal. It's a 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27-1T kit which is ver 5.12 meaning it has Hynix MFR chips..
> 
> These chips are good for frequency clocking but rather bad for low timings. Now, as we all know Sandy aint gunna run 2400Mhz with 4 4GB DIMMs so I manages to get it stable at 2133Mhz which took 10-11-10-30-1T timings and 1.600v with 1.10v VCCIO.
> 
> The thing is, just for e-peen and my own boredom to have something to clock again as my CPU and GPU are both maxed out, i must want has will have to have these things run CAS 9. They just have to. Simple as that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, here's my issue: Most people claim Sandy will explode in a nuclear blast when going past 1.65v VDIMM.
> So, my question is, will say, 1.75v VDIMM ruin my CPU or is all the 1.65v max stuff quite exxagerated like usual and can it handle <1.80v just fine.
> 
> I have been testing, and the kit seems to wanna do 2133 9-12-10-28-1T @ about 1.74-1.76v. Got a single error in memtest, yes ONE single error, at 1.7200v with 106% passes so it probably needs 1-2 ticks more VDIMM.


+/- 10% would be considered safe anything over that and your asking for trouble, sure you can try it out and see if it even works to start with but if you cant get it with a +10% over max then don't bother.


----------



## Imprezzion

Official max + 10% is 1.7325v. This is borderline stable for the RAM.. I can try a buncha memtest runs on 1.7400v..


----------



## FastBoot

Hi all!
I looking this thread for a while, and decided to join your club, from your permission
Right now i am on work, so i can't post anything, but i'll provide all pcs later of you don't mind.
My config :
CPU: i2500k 4.9 ghz v.core 1.496~1.501
MotherBoard: MSI Mpower Z77

Before today's prime, i would like to ask help, i can't get stability on 5 ghz even with playing PLL voltage (works fine only on 1.550+ V.Core), MSI Motherboard can't make little steps in Voltages((( min is 0.50 in V.core and 500 in PLL.
Maybe somebody have exp. overclocking MSI Z77 motherboards?
My cooling - Water (EK Supremacy)

P.S Sorry for bad language, i am from Moscow


----------



## F1Seb

Not much action in here, looks like most have moved on to the ivy bridge processors...well I still see no reason to upgrade so I decided to push my chip a little bit further. Changed the cooling to a Noctua NH-D14 and now this is my submission to the stable OC club:


----------



## dafour

Ugh
Can't seem to get the voltage down using offset,i'm getting 1.4v with peaks to 1.43 with a 4.6 oc.
If i set -0.20 offset i cant get into windows but at a fixed 1.36v its stable too.LLC is auto and PLL volt is disabled.
How do i get this voltage lower?


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour*
> 
> Ugh
> Can't seem to get the voltage down using offset,i'm getting 1.4v with peaks to 1.43 with a 4.6 oc.
> If i set -0.20 offset i cant get into windows but at a fixed 1.36v its stable too.LLC is auto and PLL volt is disabled.
> How do i get this voltage lower?


Sounds like an LLC issue to me. What are the options that you have? Just on and off?

Sometimes this is impossible, but you want the LLC to cancel out Vdrop without going past the Vcore you've set. In my book, it's better to settle for a little drop than a setting that tacks on voltage.


----------



## dafour

Ahh yes,forgot about that.
This fixed it,at High LLC i'm getting about 1.37v at load wich is exactly what i need.
4.6Ghz at 1.37v is about average right?


----------



## Imprezzion

No, the voltage is a tad on the high side. 4.6Ghz on a 2500K would average more at 1.32-1.34v in my own experience (had 9 of them to bin and that was their average)


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Hey all long time no see. Does anyone know how to change the OS default clock speed? I changed it in my BIOS but apparently Windows 7 expects no less than 4.5 GHz on startup so I have to go into my motherboard tools every time I login to get the correct clock speed for the voltage I set in my BIOS. I'm currently wanting to underclock it as I will need to be away from it for a while and will be having it upload several dozen files one after the other and it doesn't need to be OC'ed for that and it's getting annoying to have to do it each time.
> 
> Oh almost forgot it doesn't seem to be using offset frequency (which I have it set to in the BIOS) as when I open it up in CPU-Z or ASUS Ai Suite it reads the frequency maxed out the whole time (both for the one I set and when I leave it alone to 4.5GHz)
> 
> Edit: Updated to the latest BIOS (2003) from (1805) seems to have fixed the frequency on bootup but it still is not using offset voltage. Any ideas?


Still having this problem... Haven't figured it out yet


----------



## LearnIIBurn

Hey everyone!

Been a long time since I've been in here. I miss the ol' sandybridge OC days









So I've been kinda upgrading my system and decided to stay with my 2500k because its such a sexy CPU. I used to be rocking a stable 4.5 OC on 1.35vcore, but I can't remember for the life of me how I got it there now.

Is there a nice baseline I could start from to get back to that that anyone knows of? I'm rocking my ASUS p8z68-v Pro still with an h80 corsair closed loop cooler.

Windows 8 seems a little more picky with booting. I can't even boot off of a standard XMP profile for my 1600Mhz DDR3 without it getting mad.

Anyone else noticing overclock/XMP/manual issues with windows 8 and our CPU?

Thanks for any help! Glad to be back!

Cheers!


----------



## hellphyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Been a long time since I've been in here. I miss the ol' sandybridge OC days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been kinda upgrading my system and decided to stay with my 2500k because its such a sexy CPU. I used to be rocking a stable 4.5 OC on 1.35vcore, but I can't remember for the life of me how I got it there now.
> 
> Is there a nice baseline I could start from to get back to that that anyone knows of? I'm rocking my ASUS p8z68-v Pro still with an h80 corsair closed loop cooler.
> 
> Windows 8 seems a little more picky with booting. I can't even boot off of a standard XMP profile for my 1600Mhz DDR3 without it getting mad.
> 
> Anyone else noticing overclock/XMP/manual issues with windows 8 and our CPU?
> 
> Thanks for any help! Glad to be back!
> 
> Cheers!


I still rock my 2500k asrock board, should be similar. I also cannot load xmp profiles, have to leave it on auto.

All i have is my 5ghz setup if you want it.


----------



## LearnIIBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> I still rock my 2500k asrock board, should be similar. I also cannot load xmp profiles, have to leave it on auto.
> 
> All i have is my 5ghz setup if you want it.


That would be awesome. I'm so clueless again on my starting point, its been too long haha.

I know I had to have PLL Overvoltage on to boot originally. VRM to 350. LLC to ultra I think. vcore to 1.35, etc. Something I'm doing wrong though somewhere, so it would be helpful to work off a template even if it's for 5Ghz









Thanks again for your help/response!

Cheers!


----------



## hellphyre

cpu ratio - all cores
multi - 50x
bclk - 100
spread spectrum - auto
speed step - off
turbo boost - on
additional turbo voltage - on
pll overvolt - off
power limits - all on auto
xmp profiles - auto
power saving mode - off
fixed mode cpu voltage - 1.410
llc - level 1 (highest)
pll voltage - 1.627
all other voltage - auto
c1e, c3, c6, and package c states - disabled

I used fixed mode rather than offset, a lot of people like offset mode better but this is what works for me. Hope it helps and good luck.


----------



## NicolasRush

I figured that I have done enough reading in this thread to finally post my successful overclock.







I did two overclocks before I was finally satisfied. The first OC was *4.9 gHz* with manual voltage control and the second was *4.9 gHz* with offset method. Keep in mind these were done with Hyperthreading enabled.. I really believe that if I push the chip a little further I can hit the 5.0 gHz and be 14 hour stable. I built this system back in October of last year and did a few upgrades to the case, SSD's, and powersupply this year. If you guys have any suggestions let me know what you think! Thanks!











Manual Voltage Method



Offset Voltage Method


----------



## hellphyre

Nice OC Nicolas, I think a custom WC loop would help your temps out some.then you can push that 5ghz button!


----------



## NicolasRush

Do you think taking the stock TIM off of the x60 and reseating it with IC7 might make a difference in temps?


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicolasRush*
> 
> Do you think taking the stock TIM off of the x60 and reseating it with IC7 might make a difference in temps?


Yes def. for sure







I did alot of AIO cooler cleanup when installing them, i always take off the stock tim preapplied on them and use the aftermarket tim. The result are amazing afterward.


----------



## TrevBlu19

is this normal? i5 2500k Windows 8 , msi p67 GD-65 b3,, Speed is wayyy over 4.5 ghz which i set it at for and voltage 1.33


p.s. When i turbo boost to 4.2 on all cores, and leave everything on auto,, it doesnt do this. it says 4.2


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevBlu19*
> 
> is this normal? i5 2500k Windows 8 , msi p67 GD-65 b3,, Speed is wayyy over 4.5 ghz which i set it at for and voltage 1.33
> 
> 
> p.s. When i turbo boost to 4.2 on all cores, and leave everything on auto,, it doesnt do this. it says 4.2


It is normal that task manager is inaccurate. At least I've seen similar results in W8, but not for quite some time.

Use something like CPU-Z if you want to the the CPU frequency.


----------



## TrevBlu19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> It is normal that task manager is inaccurate. At least I've seen similar results in W8, but not for quite some time.
> 
> Use something like CPU-Z if you want to the the CPU frequency.


Thanks, i wish there was someway to fix it though lol.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Guess I'll join the club after 2+ years...


----------



## NicolasRush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Nice OC Nicolas, I think a custom WC loop would help your temps out some.then you can push that 5ghz button!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Yes def. for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did alot of AIO cooler cleanup when installing them, i always take off the stock tim preapplied on them and use the aftermarket tim. The result are amazing afterward.


We'll it turns out I have some bearing rattle from one of my fans. When the RMA replacement fan gets here I'm going to pull the cooler and apply some IC7 diamond paste and try and hit that magical 5.0 ghz! I'll let you know if it comes to fruition!


----------



## FunSince11989

hello masters







..

im very new at cpu and ram overcloking.. but i want to try and here's what happen so far (please give me your valuable input) :

cpu: i5 2500k @ 4.4 Vcore 1.345 (any other settings are on AUTO as i dont really understand all of it, so i just messing with vcore)
ram: Patriot Viper @ 2133mhz 1.5v on AUTO
mobo: gigabyte z77-UD3H

i have been running blend test using prime95(version 27.9) and it got to 3 hours before BSOD (and im still using the PC for browsing and streaming videos)

and i too have been running blend test on another version of prime95(ver 25.11) and last about 18 hours..

is there any more changes i should make regarding my overclocking setup? basically all i did was set multiplier to 44 and set vcore from "auto" to "1.345" that's all the changes i have made

im sorry if there's any misspelled words as english isnt my native language

ps: here's the BSOD code when it happens
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 101
BCP1: 0000000000000031
BCP2: 0000000000000000
BCP3: FFFFF880033B4180
BCP4: 0000000000000003
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 768_1


----------



## OC Dev

Hey Fun,
Every time I've gotten a 101 error it's always been from the vcore being too low. I've just run into this issue myself with my 2700K. I can run prime95 for 24 hours with a vcore of 1.28 at 4.5Ghz, but if I try to run a couple browsers and stream anything I get the 101 BSOD. If you want to get into the sandy stable club with the lowest possible voltage, you'll have to run prime95 with nothing else running. If you want to be truly stable on prime95 while running other apps you'll need to up your vcore a bit.


----------



## Ruski1982

deleted...


----------



## OC Dev

Hey is it still possible to post Sandy Bridge results? (I know most of the rest of the world has moved on but I'm still loving mine!!)


----------



## Modest Mouse

I haven't moved on either mate. My 2500k is plugging away at 4.7 stable all day every day. Doesn't matter what I throw at it as it chews it up and spits it out.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellphyre*
> 
> Nice OC Nicolas, I think a custom WC loop would help your temps out some.then you can push that 5ghz button!


I ran my 2500K at 1.5V/5GHz with Thermalright TrueSpirit, there is no need for a loop to hit 5GHz on a 2500K


----------



## mac4685

Figured I'd officially join the club after a 2 year overclock. Still have my i5 2500K and loving it! Here is my results for a 25 hour overclock with my new Corsair H110.


----------



## Algy

hi guys, I have a problem with my 2500k's oc.
at load state it runs fine: 4,5 @ 1.336v

the problems come in idle or light load states, it hangs, sometimes with a bsod.
my settings in a p8z68-v pro are:
ppl overvoltage:disabled
ram: 1600mhz, 9-9-9-24-2
llc: ultra high
phasy and duty control: extreme
cpu current capability: 140
vrm frecuency: 350
spread spectrum: disabled
vcore: manual ( the hangs in idle are less frequent with manual than if I set it to offset)
C-states: all enabled makes the pc hangs sooner (in idle) than if I set it to disabled.

any help?


----------



## pc-illiterate

lower llc to high.
its the recommended and so far proven way to stop idle bsod since way back at the beginning of thread...

LLC Setting and it's impact on overclocking with the use of Offset voltage

You should enable C1E and Speedstep and see if that helps, as it doesn't effect overclocking or stability under load, so there is no reason to disable them. If you use offset votltage in combination with C1E and Speedstep it will allow the voltage to drop along with the multiplier when it's at idle, however some have found that using offset can cause idle random bsods because of the low votlage and how quickly it rises when it's under load. The simple solution to that would be to reduce the LLC setting a litle to maintain a higher idle votlage, but will require you to increase the vcore a little.


----------



## Algy

ty for the reply.

as i said, I have vcore on manual for now. if I set llc to high, the vcore I set on bios and the one that cpu-z show me either under load or idle, would not match. with ultra high i get the same vcore on bios, under load and idle.
ultra high -> bios 1.33-> vcore under load ->1.336/1.344-> idle ->1.336
high -> bios 1.33--> under load -> 1.304 (imminent bsod)->idle-> 1.328

I'll switch c1e and speedstep to on.


----------



## pc-illiterate

of course load vcore drops. it is supposed as that is how intel designed it.
switch to offset mode. switch to high llc. adjust your offset to be the same under load as it was with manual under load.
according to your voltages, you have my chip's twin. i wish i knew what your temps are...


----------



## Algy

keeps crashin on idle and light load. I think there isnt a problem with llc. it might be something else.. i don't know :s

edit: i tried different combinations of llc, vcore and power states, nothing works.
I think I'm going to try tweaking vccio and ppl voltage.. what do u think guys?


----------



## Algy

well, it seems no one wants to help me..


----------



## pc-illiterate

http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first#post_14981281

Quote:
To prevent idle or Random BSODs (sometimes error 124) you have to set the C States in a particular way.
If you are using offset mode for voltage, you must disable the C3 and C6 report.
If you are using Manual voltage then you must either run them on auto or enable them.

try everything in that post. you may not even be stable. how did you stress test to determine that youre stable?


----------



## Algy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first#post_14981281
> 
> Quote:
> To prevent idle or Random BSODs (sometimes error 124) you have to set the C States in a particular way.
> If you are using offset mode for voltage, you must disable the C3 and C6 report.
> If you are using Manual voltage then you must either run them on auto or enable them.
> 
> try everything in that post. you may not even be stable. how did you stress test to determine that youre stable?


i´m stable at 1.33v @ 4,5ghz on prime95
i´ve already setted those settings. also I tried rasing up the vrm frequency but it seems it doesn't work. this idle hang up happens less in manual voltage.


----------



## Mackem

Love my 2500K, stable on 4.5 @1.240V (Has been stable for _months_ now)


----------



## mac4685

When I compare the 2500K to other i5 cpus, there's just no reason to upgrade to another i5. Love mine too!


----------



## Uzanar

Has anyone of you been running a Sandy [email protected] 24/7 for at least a couple of years?

I'm think I'm going to push my 2700K to 5GHz since I play at 120Hz and need some extra FPS but I'm not sure of how safe it is.
Many people claim that "over 1.4V for Sandy Bridge 24/7 is simply not safe" but I doubt that because from what I've seen no Sandy Bridge-CPU's have degraded or anything like that so I'm looking for some real information.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nermi

Hi, new member , but a reader for quite a good time !

My config is :

- 2500 k with corsair H75
- MSI Mpower z77.
. g skill 12800 cl7 2 x 2
- gigabyte R9 270 X
-corsair hx 450

Overclocking has been VERY frustrating

Aimed for 4.6 GHZ, ram under XMP profile runing on auto. Passed 8 hours prime 95 blend with 90% of ram, 25 LinX iterations with 70ºc beeing my max temp. Next opening counter strike GO had a freeze with just 10 minutes of gaming. In this case vcore was fixed , 1.33 and all power saving features were turned on ( C1E, EIST), except C STATE, that was off.

I´m totaly lost, and apreciated some help wink.gif.


----------



## duganator

Hey guys, just got a new setup(to me at least) and I'm trying to overclock as far as I can with it, but I'm running into some problems. Here is the setup
i7 2600k
Asus p8z68-v LX
16 gb ddr3 1333
I've overclocked quite a bit in the past, but this specific motherboard is giving me all kinds of problems. There is no manual setting for vcore, it only has offsets. I would ideally like to reach 4.7 stable but its looking like that isn't going to happen. Currently the cpu is at 4.5 1.4 volts. Does anyone have any experience with this board? I've googled quite a bit and come across some threads but they weren't very helpful.


----------



## pc-illiterate

since you said new set-up to you, did you buy both the cpu and mobo from the same person? did they use them together?
if it takes 1.4v to be STABLE at 4.5ghz, dont expect to get 4.7ghz easily.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> since you said new set-up to you, did you buy both the cpu and mobo from the same person? did they use them together?
> if it takes 1.4v to be STABLE at 4.5ghz, dont expect to get 4.7ghz easily.


Yes they were used together and I bought them from the same person. The motherboard kind of makes its own mind up about what voltage it wants to give the cpu. I honestly can't seem to figure it out exactly. 1.4v for 4.5 seems really high though.


----------



## pc-illiterate

why dont you get the settings from the seller? or check the saved oc profiles? and yes, 1.4v is high for 4.5ghz


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> why dont you get the settings from the seller? or check the saved oc profiles? and yes, 1.4v is high for 4.5ghz


The seller didn't have the cpu overclocked.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i dont believe that. very hard to believe someone would buy a k processor and an overclocking mobo to not overclock. with that amount of vcore needed for 4.5ghz, its either a dud cpu or its degraded. if i wasnt an honest person, i would tell a buyer i didnt overclock if i abused a chip that degraded. as i said, im too honest to do that though.


----------



## LaMoyo

Hello overclock.net world! I am new to this site and forgive me for my english if i make any mistakes!
I am i very happy owner of an i5-2500K 3 years now and i decided to do some overclockin since i have a noctua NH-D14 2 years now on stock settings and i think that it is a lil bit shame.







I was aiming of getting the higher and safest possible overclock for 24/7 use with my cooler since i dont turn this babe off at all









Mobo:Asus P8P67 EVO Β3 revision
Cpu:2500k
Ram:4x2gb 1333 kingston hyper x stock timings

My settings are:
BCLK 100
Multi x46
EPU power saving-off
PLL Overvlotage-Enabled
CPU Vcore 1.35
Load line calibration LLC Ultra high 75%
Phase Control-Extreme
Duty Control Standard
Dram-1.65v
Vccio-1.15v (Somewhere i read about that,that with 1.65v ram modules 1.15v VCCIO is the better choice correct me if i am wrong).
All power saving modes C states etc are disabled for now.

I was running prime95 blend test about 1 and a half hour and then i got a x124 BSOD.
My temps where playing along 60-63 during stress testing.I think i am close to stability because any smaller value of 1.35vcore causes the x124 bsod when starting the blend test. I am wondering if i could stabilize it without touching any more vcore?I would appreciate any help and any kind of tip from anyone and forgive me since i am new to overclocking section and i already liked it!
Best Regards!


----------



## nermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaMoyo*
> 
> Hello overclock.net world! I am new to this site and forgive me for my english if i make any mistakes!
> I am i very happy owner of an i5-2500K 3 years now and i decided to do some overclockin since i have a noctua NH-D14 2 years now on stock settings and i think that it is a lil bit shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was aiming of getting the higher and safest possible overclock for 24/7 use with my cooler since i dont turn this babe off at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo:Asus P8P67 EVO Β3 revision
> Cpu:2500k
> Ram:4x2gb 1333 kingston hyper x stock timings
> 
> My settings are:
> BCLK 100
> Multi x46
> EPU power saving-off
> PLL Overvlotage-Enabled
> CPU Vcore 1.35
> Load line calibration LLC Ultra high 75%
> Phase Control-Extreme
> Duty Control Standard
> Dram-1.65v
> Vccio-1.15v (Somewhere i read about that,that with 1.65v ram modules 1.15v VCCIO is the better choice correct me if i am wrong).
> All power saving modes C states etc are disabled for now.
> 
> I was running prime95 blend test about 1 and a half hour and then i got a x124 BSOD.
> My temps where playing along 60-63 during stress testing.I think i am close to stability because any smaller value of 1.35vcore causes the x124 bsod when starting the blend test. I am wondering if i could stabilize it without touching any more vcore?I would appreciate any help and any kind of tip from anyone and forgive me since i am new to overclocking section and i already liked it!
> Best Regards!


Hi !

1.35 looks good for 4.6, but it is possibly that your cpu requires a bit more









I would put LLC to 100% and leave PLL and vccio on auto for now, once you find stability you could lower them.

Did you watch your vcore fluctuation with cpu-z during prime 95 blend ?


----------



## LaMoyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nermi*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> 1.35 looks good for 4.6, but it is possibly that your cpu requires a bit more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would put LLC to 100% and leave PLL and vccio on auto for now, once you find stability you could lower them.
> 
> Did you watch your vcore fluctuation with cpu-z during prime 95 blend ?


Thanks a lot for your answer nermi!!
Hmm yeah i did wrote down at a paper vcore fluctuation!
At 1.35 Vcore with LLC level of ultra high i think this is 75% LLC my fluctuation was:
1.35 Bios vcore
Fluctuation:
1.344v
1.352v
1.360v
1.368v
When it bsoded after 2 hours i didnt set llc of extreme but i did bumped vcore at 1.355 with Ultra high llc and it bsoded again.I didnt try for 1.36v. I will try it in a couple of minutes! I hope i find a stable and safe one at 4.6 ghz or maybe more







Is this fluctuation safe? I mean it is normal but is it safe? Cause at 1.35 bios vcore llc pushes 1.367 at its highest point.








Thanks a lot man for your help!


----------



## nermi

Yes, it is totally safe buddy !

Since you have a very good cooler, temps won´t be an issue but I don´t recommend you to push way further than 1.425 of vcore, for a healthy and long-term overclock









I sugest you to put 1.4 of vcore and try 4.8 ghz. See how it goes. If it fails, decrease the multi until you reach stability always watching the temps.

As you invested a good amount in your cooling solution, you have to make a good use of it withoud compromising the health of your chip









Do not pass 1.425, but investigate how much you can achieve with this voltage


----------



## LaMoyo

Alright mate thanks a lot,again! I will try at those voltages and i will post again my results or if i need any help! Thanks nermi!


----------



## daguardian

Here is my submission, ran a 24 hour Prime95 blend test, using 90% of my memory

I am using custom watercooling, with the Cuplex Kryos XT , 3x HEAT KILLER ® GPU-X ³ 79X0 Ni-Bl with backplates, MO-RA3 360 Pro and the The Black Ice® SR1-360.

Since installing the cooling I have been unable to get stable at 5Ghz or higher, so I lowered the bar to a comfy 4.5Ghz and tweaked a few settings. the most crucial imo for my board/cpu was to raise the LLC its highest setting, all other voltages have been left on Auto bar the vcore.

Now that I have this done I will work my way back up to 5


















Edit. Also here is a view of the log file from HWiNFO showing my ram usage.


----------



## mxthunder

Still rocking my 2500k.
I backed it down from 4800 @ 1.404V to 4700 @ 1.35V just to be safe, but now I am thinking of taking it back up and seeing what I can get.
Im under water so I would like to try for 5ghz but dont really want to go above 1.45 volts.


----------



## ET900

I thought I'd check in too. I'm still rocking the same setup I was back in early 2012 when I joined this club







Bar the graphics card (I went from a 7970 to a GTX670, and back to a 7970 again! I also bought an ssd). I was running a good 4.5ghz oc on my 2500k for ages. But after about a year of running that oc trouble free, the voltage needed to hold down it down gradually rose from about 1.36v to, well I'm not sure what it would take now actually.. It got to a point where I was nearly pushing 1.4v back in the summer. I didn't want to push the voltage that far. So I took it down to 4.4ghz and 1.38v seems to have been keeping it there ok.

I asked about this issue a little while back in another forum. I suspected the chip had slightly degraded (first chip I've ever oc'd though. So I don't really have much experience with that). Others said it might be the vrm's on my motherboard waring out. What do you guys think? Anyway. I hope to keep my 2500k for at least another year yet. With amd's mantle technology on the go - us amd gpu users might just be able to squeeze a bit more life out of these things yet, seeing as the cpu load should be lowered in supporting games, in theory







But no doubt Star Citizen is going to push me to do some major upgrades haha :/


----------



## Nagamayasi

ask his advice, especially that need to be changed?...


----------



## Algy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nermi*
> 
> Hi, new member , but a reader for quite a good time !
> 
> My config is :
> 
> - 2500 k with corsair H75
> - MSI Mpower z77.
> . g skill 12800 cl7 2 x 2
> - gigabyte R9 270 X
> -corsair hx 450
> 
> Overclocking has been VERY frustrating
> 
> Aimed for 4.6 GHZ, ram under XMP profile runing on auto. Passed 8 hours prime 95 blend with 90% of ram, 25 LinX iterations with 70ºc beeing my max temp. Next opening counter strike GO had a freeze with just 10 minutes of gaming. In this case vcore was fixed , 1.33 and all power saving features were turned on ( C1E, EIST), except C STATE, that was off.
> 
> I´m totaly lost, and apreciated some help wink.gif.


hi man, i have the same issue. i could run many hours of prime95, but in idle or lightload it's just crashed... btw, I have manual voltage, so i don't now how llc would affect this issue


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Here is my submission, ran a 24 hour Prime95 blend test, using 90% of my memory
> 
> I am using custom watercooling, with the Cuplex Kryos XT , 3x HEAT KILLER ® GPU-X ³ 79X0 Ni-Bl with backplates, MO-RA3 360 Pro and the The Black Ice® SR1-360.
> 
> Since installing the cooling I have been unable to get stable at 5Ghz or higher, so I lowered the bar to a comfy 4.5Ghz and tweaked a few settings. the most crucial imo for my board/cpu was to raise the LLC its highest setting, all other voltages have been left on Auto bar the vcore.
> 
> Now that I have this done I will work my way back up to 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. Also here is a view of the log file from HWiNFO showing my ram usage.


What is your room temp? my stock 2600k has temps like that. but with voltage like that it hits 80+


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> What is your room temp? my stock 2600k has temps like that. but with voltage like that it hits 80+


At the time of testing ambient was about 21c.


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> At the time of testing ambient was about 21c.


You have air conditioning in that room?
I don't know my room temp here. What is your case and how many fans inside? can you show me a pic of your rig with the side panel removed.


----------



## daguardian

I am watercooling, my parts are listed in the original post.

When I ran that test I had the doors open in the house and I know the ambient was a little less than normal, it was a bright winter day(16c outside), then through the night the ambient might have climbed to 26c at the most, but usually its around 23c.






**sorry for the lousy pics, my good camera is dead

If you want to overclock your chip then you really need a good aftermarket air cooler, the stock coolers are no good for overclocking, or you could _splash out_ and build a custom loop, you dont have to spend lots of money...like some people







.... you can still watercool on a budget.


----------



## RushFudge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> I am watercooling, my parts are listed in the original post.
> 
> When I ran that test I had the doors open in the house and I know the ambient was a little less than normal, it was a bright winter day(16c outside), then through the night the ambient might have climbed to 26c at the most, but usually its around 23c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **sorry for the lousy pics, my good camera is dead
> 
> If you want to overclock your chip then you really need a good aftermarket air cooler, the stock coolers are no good for overclocking, or you could _splash out_ and build a custom loop, you dont have to spend lots of money...like some people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... you can still watercool on a budget.


haha I thought you were on air. How come I have not read that. I think I am mixing up some threads/posts. Of course that temp was achieved with water haha. I am using a D14 on a storm enforcer.
spends lot of money like some people . you meant you? haha. i dont pay for our electric bills so i am on all stock right now. and i cant afford to do a custom loop even a budget one and i dont have knowledge about it either. thanks for the pics they are good even if its lousy for you. your cpu block is nice and bulky.

is that an external white radiator?


----------



## daguardian

Yeah its a MO-RA3 360 Pro, I got it in white as all the others I see are usually black, and it fits in with the room better -1 beastly black tower is enough... but we are getting waaay of topic now


----------



## Modest Mouse

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushFudge*
> 
> haha I thought you were on air. How come I have not read that. I think I am mixing up some threads/posts. Of course that temp was achieved with water haha. I am using a D14 on a storm enforcer.
> spends lot of money like some people . you meant you? haha. i dont pay for our electric bills so i am on all stock right now. and i cant afford to do a custom loop even a budget one and i dont have knowledge about it either. thanks for the pics they are good even if its lousy for you. your cpu block is nice and bulky.
> 
> is that an external white radiator?






@RushFudge You gotta look over some posts in the Storm Enforcer Club man. Several of us are on water for right around $100 using closed loop or AIO (all-in-one).
Think something like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190
I use the Thermaltake and I've had my chip up over 5Ghz comfortably. Don't let the naysayers discourage you about whether or not they'll fit either as with a little ingenuity you can get a 240mm rad up top internally without modding the case. I've done it and a few others have as well.


----------



## pc-illiterate

aio isnt actual water. its high end air cooling.
btw, ive had my 2500k comfortably at 5ghz on a 212+
http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club/1180#post_16155417


----------



## Klocek001

I'm new to the forum and I want you to give me some feedback on whether or not I'm doing something wrong with my 2500k.
Majority of forum posts I read here and some other sources say that it's possible to get 4,5 GHz with 2500k on 1,325-1,35. I found people who say it took 1,4 on vcore to raise it that high.
I'm working on asrock z77 extreme 4 and I was able to get 4500 (45x100) as low as 1,232v. (this voltage shows in Prime95 and Intel Burn, games like far Cry as well, although I saw it go up to 1,240 once)
*The question is : can this sort of voltage get me 100% performance of these 4500MHz ? I read somwhere that it could sort of "hold it back" even though the clock is high it would not get the 100% performance if the vcore is too low.*
Tested it with prime95 LinX and Intel Burn Test randomly for 24 hrs - the PC is stable, temps up to 70 C on a quite cheap LC Power cooler. I was able to run PC mark successfully (the result was great







) and spend several dozen hours playing Far Cry 3 on Ultra and GR : Future Soldier with highest possible settings, so I'm quite sure the CPU is very stable.
I set my offset to -0,1 and LLC to 5 (is that fine ? I'm still new to i5 OC)
Thanks for any help!


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I want you to give me some feedback on whether or not I'm doing something wrong with my 2500k.
> Majority of forum posts I read here and some other sources say that it's possible to get 4,5 GHz with 2500k on 1,325-1,35. I found people who say it took 1,4 on vcore to raise it that high.
> I'm working on asrock z77 extreme 4 and I was able to get 4500 (45x100) as low as 1,232v. (this voltage shows in Prime95 and Intel Burn, games like far Cry as well, although I saw it go up to 1,240 once)
> *The question is : can this sort of voltage get me 100% performance of these 4500MHz ? I read somwhere that it could sort of "hold it back" even though the clock is high it would not get the 100% performance if the vcore is too low.*
> Tested it with prime95 LinX and Intel Burn Test randomly for 24 hrs - the PC is stable, temps up to 70 C on a quite cheap LC Power cooler. I was able to run PC mark successfully (the result was great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and spend several dozen hours playing Far Cry 3 on Ultra and GR : Future Soldier with highest possible settings, so I'm quite sure the CPU is very stable.
> I set my offset to -0,1 and LLC to 5 (is that fine ? I'm still new to i5 OC)
> Thanks for any help!


I don't mean to be rude. But I find it odd that you've managed to figure out how to get your cpu stable in multiple 24 hour stress tests, yet you don't realise that making it stable is all you need to do. If it's stable, it's stable! No need to raise voltage any higher. It won't improve the oc. It may even hurt it actually. And it'll definitely put more ware and tear on the chip. Not all chips require the same voltage for the same clocks. Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Klocek001

Yeh, I probably should've read more rather than ask here. Sorry for your inconvenience ET, thanks for not being rude.


----------



## pc-illiterate

actually the z77 extreme4 usually reports voltage incorrectly by reporting a lower actual vcore than what is used.


----------



## Klocek001

yeah, I found many people report over 0,1 difference. You got any idea how to check the REAL voltage ? I guess have to use external devices for that, the software will always show what the MB reports. Although I don't know if it's an issue with the newest extreme4 P2.90 version which I own, maybe they've resolved it already. If not that's a shame...


----------



## pc-illiterate

Only way to know for sure is a digital multimeter.
I think only the high end boards on z77 report correctly but all z87 boards are good to go.


----------



## Klocek001

No need to go into details, the PC runs like a 6 million dollar man, the temps are relatively low for 4,5 GHz with a cooler that is only a tiny bit better than a stock one. Although it's good to know that. if I ever wanted to go for higher clock in the future.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Yeh, I probably should've read more rather than ask here. Sorry for your inconvenience ET, thanks for not being rude.


It's ok man







I just thought it was odd. I assumed you must've done some reading/had some knowledge on overclocking to get it stable in the first place. But no big deal. If you're concerned about voltage readings. Well, I would always recommend the native motherboard software for that. The people who made the board know it the best, and their software should give you the best readings. But that's just a theory. Doesn't mean it's always the case. I really like to use HWiNFO64 when I'm doing any kind of benching or testing. Another thing to note is that stress tests can cause the voltage to go higher than it would when you're gaming. For example: I did a 13 hour custom blend test with p95 just the other night. My cpu hit 1.39v. But when gaming, even if the cpu is under really heavy load for extended periods (bf4 was pushing it to 96% over all), it only hits 1.36 and never seems to go higher. My theory is that LLC causes it to bump up even higher when it's put under full load for extended periods. One more thing - try not to run multiple programs that monitor the same things. If I run HWiNFO64 and my Asus mobo voltage/temp monitoring software at the same time, I get problems with the readings!


----------



## Klocek001

I got 1,232 (not accurate on asrock, could be anything up to 1,3v I suppose) with LLC 5 but when I dropped the LLC to 4 my reading was 1,256 (both on cpu-z with prime95 running). Ain't that weird ? Not to mention that I got a blue screen after a while with a higher voltage than earlier (definitely not an issue of overheating, the temps were fine). Lower LLC = higher voltage ? Higher voltage = less stability ... makes no sense to me.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> It's ok man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought it was odd. I assumed you must've done some reading/had some knowledge on overclocking to get it stable in the first place. But no big deal. If you're concerned about voltage readings. Well, I would always recommend the native motherboard software for that. The people who made the board know it the best, and their software should give you the best readings. But that's just a theory. Doesn't mean it's always the case. I really like to use HWiNFO64 when I'm doing any kind of benching or testing. Another thing to note is that stress tests can cause the voltage to go higher than it would when you're gaming. For example: I did a 13 hour custom blend test with p95 just the other night. My cpu hit 1.39v. But when gaming, even if the cpu is under really heavy load for extended periods (bf4 was pushing it to 96% over all), it only hits 1.36 and never seems to go higher. My theory is that LLC causes it to bump up even higher when it's put under full load for extended periods. One more thing - try not to run multiple programs that monitor the same things. If I run HWiNFO64 and my Asus mobo voltage/temp monitoring software at the same time, I get problems with the readings!


any software reading voltage is inaccurate. the only true reading is with a good multimeter
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I got 1,232 (not accurate on asrock, could be anything up to 1,3v I suppose) with LLC 5 but when I dropped the LLC to 4 my reading was 1,256 (both on cpu-z with prime95 running). Ain't that weird ? Not to mention that I got a blue screen after a while with a higher voltage than earlier (definitely not an issue of overheating, the temps were fine). Lower LLC = higher voltage ? Higher voltage = less stability ... makes no sense to me.


are you using offset? when you were using a lower llc number, was the higher voltage reading on idle? if so, thats absolutely normal.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> any software reading voltage is inaccurate. the only true reading is with a good multimeter


Well the motherboard is reading the voltages via hardware and then reporting it to the software. So I'm not sure that's true all across the board. But either way - people have to use software to read voltages if they don't have a multimeter. My advice is good for those people. No need to be elitist.


----------



## pc-illiterate

its not being an elitist at all. its simple, software voltage reading is inaccurate. its all some have but that doesnt mean its anywhere near accurate. as has been pointed, asrock low and mid-range boards were reporting vcore horribly lower than actual. if youre a 'casual' overclocker for gaming, yeah software is ok but research your mobo well. in MOST cases its fine. for those that want to see the limits of their hardware, use a multimeter or take the chance of dead hardware.
btw, non-rog asus boards were reporting lower than actual voltages also. it wasnt near as bad as asrock though. msi had the truest reporting.


----------



## Klocek001

I tried both the asrock OC utility and hwinfo64, each of them gives me exactly the same reading as cpu-z. BTW thanks for mentioning hwinfo to me, it's way better than any other programs I tried. On second thought, I suppose the software can be at least within reasonable boundaries with its vcore reading info. How else would it be possible for my CPU never to hit 70 degrees with my 20 dollar cooler and no chassis fans at all. I mean, I know prime95 can squeeze the s*** out of it, 100% load on all 4 cores all the time... I guess we'll be finishing this part of discussion so far, thanks ET900, you are a good sport for your help.


----------



## Hl86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Has anyone of you been running a Sandy [email protected] 24/7 for at least a couple of years?
> 
> I'm think I'm going to push my 2700K to 5GHz since I play at 120Hz and need some extra FPS but I'm not sure of how safe it is.
> Many people claim that "over 1.4V for Sandy Bridge 24/7 is simply not safe" but I doubt that because from what I've seen no Sandy Bridge-CPU's have degraded or anything like that so I'm looking for some real information.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I´ve been running a 2500k at 4.9 for about 1½ year at 1.49vcore, working fine.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> btw, non-rog asus boards were reporting lower than actual voltages also. it wasnt near as bad as asrock though. msi had the truest reporting.


asrock z77 extreme4 usues the same Nuvoton NCT6776F sensor as some rog and msi high-end boards..


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> its not being an elitist at all. its simple, software voltage reading is inaccurate. its all some have but that doesnt mean its anywhere near accurate. as has been pointed, asrock low and mid-range boards were reporting vcore horribly lower than actual. if youre a 'casual' overclocker for gaming, yeah software is ok but research your mobo well. in MOST cases its fine. for those that want to see the limits of their hardware, use a multimeter or take the chance of dead hardware.
> btw, non-rog asus boards were reporting lower than actual voltages also. it wasnt near as bad as asrock though. msi had the truest reporting.


Yeh that's fair enough. I just felt like you took a dump all over my answer that I put a bit of effort into lol.. No worries









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I tried both the asrock OC utility and hwinfo64, each of them gives me exactly the same reading as cpu-z. BTW thanks for mentioning hwinfo to me, it's way better than any other programs I tried. On second thought, I suppose the software can be at least within reasonable boundaries with its vcore reading info. How else would it be possible for my CPU never to hit 70 degrees with my 20 dollar cooler and no chassis fans at all. I mean, I know prime95 can squeeze the s*** out of it, 100% load on all 4 cores all the time... I guess we'll be finishing this part of discussion so far, thanks ET900, you are a good sport for your help.


No problem man. HWiNFO64 is really cool. It just seems to give you all the readings possible!


----------



## RazorCaT

does anyone here use MSI Z77 MPower mobo and overclocking? im using this mobo w/ a 2600k.. i want to tweak it a little... hope someone can help me... thanks...


----------



## Klocek001

Which value is better in offset mode: -0,095 with LLC5 or -0,150 with LLC1 ? Both are stable and the CPU-Z reading for vcore is the same. Is there any difference at all ?


----------



## Forceman

The difference will be at idle, where -0.150 might cause problems. Maybe try something in the middle, like LLC3?


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Which value is better in offset mode: -0,095 with LLC5 or -0,150 with LLC1 ? Both are stable and the CPU-Z reading for vcore is the same. Is there any difference at all ?


go for the lowest voltages you can get away with all round. no point in doing a higher offset voltage with lower llc in an attempt to get the idle/low clock voltages higher if they don't need to be for stability. unless you're getting crazy voltage spikes with a high llc setting. but you don't sound like you are.


----------



## Klocek001

I don't know if those are crazy. When I have LLC set to 5 Prime95 max vcore is 1,240v but hwinfo reports that it reaches the maximum of 1,256v while playing Far Cry. Is it fine that while running Prime95 I get 1,200 to 1,240 or am I doing something wrong ? It passes several hours of tests without even one error.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I don't know if those are crazy. When I have LLC set to 5 Prime95 max vcore is 1,240v but hwinfo reports that it reaches the maximum of 1,256v while playing Far Cry. Is it fine that while running Prime95 I get 1,200 to 1,240 or am I doing something wrong ? It passes several hours of tests without even one error.


If it's stable, then it's stable! Just aim for the lowest idle and full load voltages you can get away with. Or don't worry about it and just leave it as is. Depends how far you want to go with dialling in your overclock.

But if you're using Prime95 to test. Then you're gonna need to do a custom blend test, modifying the settings so that you will get at least 90% RAM usage. It will take about 18.5+ hours to pass all the FFT's. But if that's too long. Then you can try doing what I do these days: Modify the blend test in the way I just mentioned, but also change the setting to run each FFT for 10 minutes instead of 15 minutes. This way you can pass them all in about 12.5+ hours. Others may like to be more thorough, which is fair enough. But for me this is an acceptable test. Also, before you run the blend test. Try running individual tests with each of these FFT's: 1344, 1792 & 2688. So for the first test you would set the minimum and maximum FFT size to 1344. Set it to test each FFT for 1 minute. And make sure you set the RAM usage high so it's pushing past 90%. Run this test for 20 minutes. Then repeat with the other 2 FFT sizes. These are the most troublesome FFT's for Sandy Bridge CPU's. That's why it's good to make sure you pass them before the blend test. You might already know this stuff as it's all in the guide here. But just thought I'd mention all that incase you missed it. Good luck


----------



## pc-illiterate

it takes longer than 12.5 hours. it took me 17 hours roughly to pass every fft test in blend at 10 min tests.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it takes longer than 12.5 hours. it took me 17 hours roughly to pass every fft test in blend at 10 min tests.


that's interesting. maybe it's changed now. because when i submitted to this club a while back with 4.5ghz, i'm pretty sure i passed them all in about 18.5 hours on the 15 minute setting. i do remember when i did another test last year with a newer version of p95, i wasn't sure if i'd actually passed all the tests, or whether the order that they run in has changed. do you know where i can get an up to date list of the order that the fft's run in? can't see it on the prime95 page..


----------



## pc-illiterate

i have no idea. p96 27.7 took me about 17 hours and maybe it was 14 hours. my brain keeps telling my 17 and im too lazy to find my post in this thread.
start 9
p95 and let each fft size run for 1 minute on a single core. you can easily find out how many there are by the finished fft in the results log. im currently doing it now as i cant remember and it is something no one ever asks. its nice to have worthless info


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> that's interesting. maybe it's changed now. because when i submitted to this club a while back with 4.5ghz, i'm pretty sure i passed them all in about 18.5 hours on the 15 minute setting. i do remember when i did another test last year with a newer version of p95, i wasn't sure if i'd actually passed all the tests, or whether the order that they run in has changed. do you know where i can get an up to date list of the order that the fft's run in? can't see it on the prime95 page..


i sent you both a list in pm and attached a list in txt in that pm

if anyone wants a copy of the list

fft.txt 2k .txt file


----------



## ET900

@pc-illiterate - thanks for doing that. i appreciate your effort


----------



## pc-illiterate

no problem at all. i ran it on a single core while i watched a movie. thats why it repeated as many fft's as it did.

and as i said, thats with p95 v27.7
i doubt they changed the number going to version 27.9


----------



## Crooked

Hi all, new guy here with a Sandy chip.

Ran a 12 hour prime 95 last night, and hopefully i did everything right. This is my first prime run @ 4.6ghz and the furthest i've pushed the chip so far, hopefully i can get higher without cranking the voltage too high. Anyway, is the voltage acceptable for 4.6? I first tried 1.370V but i got a bsod, but with a 1.380 it was stable.

My H100i has a push/pull config, but i ran all 4 fans in a quiet setup as i forgot to adjust them so i might get the temps down even more.


----------



## $ilent

1.38v is a little high but should be fine for your cpu so long as you keep those temps under 80C for longevity.


----------



## $ilent

Just an update folks, I will go through this thread from when the last person was added to the club and then manually update it from there like munaim1 had been doing.

Please bear with me, I dont think its been updated for a while









Thanks


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Just an update folks, I will go through this thread from when the last person was added to the club and then manually update it from there like munaim1 had been doing.
> 
> Please bear with me, I dont think its been updated for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Lol, goodluck men. It has not been updated for a really long while.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Lol, goodluck men. It has not been updated for a really long while.


Thanks, im not ready to update it yet as I need to speak to munaim1 to see if I can have access to his spreadsheet. If not only option im left with is to copy and paste everything and that will take ages. But we'll see

edit: scratch that, I can just create a new spreadsheet and copy it all in. It will take me a few hours to sort out the finer details but I should have this and the ivy bridge cubs updated and ready to go soon.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Thanks, im not ready to update it yet as I need to speak to munaim1 to see if I can have access to his spreadsheet. If not only option im left with is to copy and paste everything and that will take ages. But we'll see
> 
> edit: scratch that, I can just create a new spreadsheet and copy it all in. It will take me a few hours to sort out the finer details but I should have this and the ivy bridge cubs updated and ready to go soon.


That's very cool of you to go to all this effort. But isn't this club a little dead now anyway? I know that loads of us are still running these chips. But I'm not sure it's worth you going through the hassle. I dunno mate. Just a thought







I definitely appreciate your efforts though. Thankyou


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> That's very cool of you to go to all this effort. But isn't this club a little dead now anyway? I know that loads of us are still running these chips. But I'm not sure it's worth you going through the hassle. I dunno mate. Just a thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely appreciate your efforts though. Thankyou


I am going to be updating the ivy bridge club too, so it'd be rude not to do this one too









I just think that with a club of this size it'd be nice to keep it up to date, with the questionnaire form ill be putting in people can submit their own entries to the spreadsheet, so it automatically updates.

edit: Got about 13 submissions to update in this club. I reckon I can probably add a 0 to that figure for the ivy club heh

edit 2: im struggling to get google docs to work, so looks like I will have to wait to hear from munaim1 before I can update this thread


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I am going to be updating the ivy bridge club too, so it'd be rude not to do this one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just think that with a club of this size it'd be nice to keep it up to date, with the questionnaire form ill be putting in people can submit their own entries to the spreadsheet, so it automatically updates.
> 
> edit: Got about 13 submissions to update in this club. I reckon I can probably add a 0 to that figure for the ivy club heh
> 
> edit 2: im struggling to get google docs to work, so looks like I will have to wait to hear from munaim1 before I can update this thread


Well thanks again for doing it! I will keep an eye on it. Will be interesting to see some updated results. I wonder how many are still running them at the same clocks actually. I'm now running mine at 4.4Ghz instead of 4.5Ghz. Kept getting blue screens after about a year and a half of running 4.5Ghz. It was needing around 1.4v, maybe more to stay stable. So I felt uncomfortable with that. Round at about 1.37v with 4.4Ghz running nice now


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 1.38v is a little high but should be fine for your cpu so long as you keep those temps under 80C for longevity.


Yo do realize this is Sandy Bridge and not Ivy Bridge or Haswell?

Looking at the spreadsheet in the first post of this thead (Stable OC's as in people run them) and my own Overclock over the past 3years,
In my opinion 1.38v is not really that high. Even 1.4-1.45v will only give you about 0.008v / 0.016v degration in a period of 2-3years. (If it happens at all).

These chips have proven to be beasts and can handle voltage really well.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Just an update folks, I will go through this thread from when the last person was added to the club and then manually update it from there like munaim1 had been doing.
> 
> Please bear with me, I dont think its been updated for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Props to you mate!! I've replied to the PM so hopefully I can set the permissions for you. Apologies to all about not being able to update the spreadsheet, been every so busy with new job. Hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Yo do realize this is Sandy Bridge and not Ivy Bridge or Haswell?
> 
> Looking at the spreadsheet in the first post of this thead (Stable OC's as in people run them) and my own Overclock over the past 3years,
> In my opinion 1.38v is not really that high. Even 1.4-1.45v will only give you about 0.008v / 0.016v degration in a period of 2-3years. (If it happens at all).
> 
> These chips have proven to be beasts and can handle voltage really well.


I meant in relation to his overclock, 1.38v for 4.6ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Props to you mate!! I've replied to the PM so hopefully I can set the permissions for you. Apologies to all about not being able to update the spreadsheet, been every so busy with new job. Hope everyone is doing well!!!!


Received the email cheers


----------



## $ilent

*The club has been updated! Last updated post is #10450.*










P.S Anyone else looking to join the club, please follow the rules in the first post and then post your submissions in the club here. If you would like to amend your submission please let m know via way of PM.

Thanks


----------



## UncleIvan

2500k
NH-D15
4600.23MHz
1.216V


----------



## franz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Well thanks again for doing it! I will keep an eye on it. Will be interesting to see some updated results. I wonder how many are still running them at the same clocks actually. I'm now running mine at 4.4Ghz instead of 4.5Ghz. Kept getting blue screens after about a year and a half of running 4.5Ghz. It was needing around 1.4v, maybe more to stay stable. So I felt uncomfortable with that. Round at about 1.37v with 4.4Ghz running nice now


Still running mine at the same clocks I posted over 2 years ago on the same Corsair H80 cooler. [email protected]







Its been rock solid since day one. Did a few 5GHz runs back in the day, but the voltage and heat were a bit high for daily.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franz*
> 
> Still running mine at the same clocks I posted over 2 years ago on the same Corsair H80 cooler. [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been rock solid since day one. Did a few 5GHz runs back in the day, but the voltage and heat were a bit high for daily.


good going







i don't think mine was ever that great for the voltage required. most people could get the same clocks on lower voltage. i'm still very happy with the oc though. 4.5 or 4.4ghz on air is still very decent. i don't think it's been above 70c, even when stress testing it for about 19+ hours. good little chip







but it'll be time to move on to an 8 core someday soon


----------



## wals22

Here's mine
i5 2500k @4495.73
Noctua NH-U14S
1.33v (disregard screen-shot volts)
Temps are a bit high for my liking so Ill work on that and maybe a bump to 4.6


----------



## Kozanitis96

I was watching a movie and when it finished I saw this!!!
Look at the max Vcore in the screenshot.
I believe its a bug right?
No way for a 4.5GHz OC with offset voltage.
http://prntscr.com/3td3fp


----------



## ET900

@wals22 - What motherboard are you using? That looks similar to my Bios. But some things are a little different. I don't have the latest Bios flashed though. Just wondering if this is how it'll look.. Cheers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> I was watching a movie and when it finished I saw this!!!
> Look at the max Vcore in the screenshot.
> I believe its a bug right?
> No way for a 4.5GHz OC with offset voltage.
> http://prntscr.com/3td3fp


I think that chip would be fried if it went that high! I always found that program to give funny readings at times. And problems like that always happen if you're running more than one program to monitor the same voltages and temps. Try disabling all software that monitors volts and temps. Then give this a go instead: http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
Or just try using your motherboard's software


----------



## Kozanitis96

Ok thanks


----------



## wals22

Sorry I forgot the main page

The board is an Asus P8P67-Pro B3 revision3.0
Since my first post where I ran 12hrs on 1.330 manual vcore I lowered it to 1.320 and ran it for 7.5hrs which helped out by a couple degrees but then read the offset guide again and
did some half hour runs using 1344 and 1792 at 85% ram and really liking the lower temps. My past attempts using offset only ended up quitting after a couple hours as things were heating up too much to my liking (79c) so I went back to manual volts and all the while wondering what i was doing wrong since I wasn't taking screenies or notes.
So I'm back to offset again and will post results soon.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wals22*
> 
> Sorry I forgot the main page
> 
> The board is an Asus P8P67-Pro B3 revision3.0
> Since my first post where I ran 12hrs on 1.330 manual vcore I lowered it to 1.320 and ran it for 7.5hrs which helped out by a couple degrees but then read the offset guide again and
> did some half hour runs using 1344 and 1792 at 85% ram and really liking the lower temps. My past attempts using offset only ended up quitting after a couple hours as things were heating up too much to my liking (79c) so I went back to manual volts and all the while wondering what i was doing wrong since I wasn't taking screenies or notes.
> So I'm back to offset again and will post results soon.


thanks for the info.

yeh offset is the way to do it for a permanent overclock







when i did mine, i found that i could pass p95 stress tests whenever i wanted. but it would sometimes crash while idle or doing much easier tasks. i then realised that i had to change the llc and offset voltage settings to get it so that i would have the same voltage under load, but higher idle voltage. sometimes it's the transition between different clock speeds and volts that can screw it as well. but usually that isn't a problem if you get the idle and load voltages right. so it's just a tip incase you start crashing when doing something like web browsing or when idle, after passing lengthy blend tests


----------



## wals22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> @wals22 - What motherboard are you using? That looks similar to my Bios. But some things are a little different. I don't have the latest Bios flashed though. Just wondering if this is how it'll look.. Cheers.
> I think that chip would be fried if it went that high! I always found that program to give funny readings at times. And problems like that always happen if you're running more than one program to monitor the same voltages and temps. Try disabling all software that monitors volts and temps. Then give this a go instead: http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> Or just try using your motherboard's software


----------



## wals22

Thanks for the tips ET900. I really appreciate the help.
I'm running a Custom blend almost 2 hours now using 85% memory and so far my hottest core reads 68 which I'm fairly happy with but I'm sure it could be better with more tweaking. CPUZ volts under load fluctuate from 1.296 to 1.304 and occasionally 1.312 and 1.320 are seen depending on what prime is doing I'm guessing.

45X100
internal pll Overvolts disabled
LLC. Regular
VRM. 350
phase. Optimized
Duty Control T.Probe
CPU CC. 100%
Pll 1.70
Offset. .030
DRAM. auto
VCCSA. Auto
VCCIO. 1.10000
C1E,C3,C6. Enabled, Speedstep enabled

I'll post back with screens if successful...


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wals22*
> 
> Thanks for the tips ET900. I really appreciate the help.
> I'm running a Custom blend almost 2 hours now using 85% memory and so far my hottest core reads 68 which I'm fairly happy with but I'm sure it could be better with more tweaking. CPUZ volts under load fluctuate from 1.296 to 1.304 and occasionally 1.312 and 1.320 are seen depending on what prime is doing I'm guessing.
> 
> 45X100
> internal pll Overvolts disabled
> LLC. Regular
> VRM. 350
> phase. Optimized
> Duty Control T.Probe
> CPU CC. 100%
> Pll 1.70
> Offset. .030
> DRAM. auto
> VCCSA. Auto
> VCCIO. 1.10000
> C1E,C3,C6. Enabled, Speedstep enabled
> 
> I'll post back with screens if successful...


no probs







sounds alright for a 4.5Ghz overclock. my chip needs more volts than that to do the same clock. but i think mine always was a little hungry for more volts compared to most! 68c should be fine. you won't be hurting it with that temp. and under real world usage, it should be lower







but i think with my ambient room temps and cooler, my chip would be running cooler than that at those voltages. it's probably warmer where you are though! but like i say - that temp shouldn't be anything to worry about. especially when it's only while stress testing.

intel quotes the chip's max temp at 72.6c, btw (http://ark.intel.com/products/52210). a lot of people that overclock them seem to think they're ok at higher temps. but i won't judge either way. still, you're under that temp, even while stressing it


----------



## Kozanitis96

If you had idle lockups or BSODs disable C3 in the bios and leave enabled all the other C-states


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> If you had idle lockups or BSODs disable C3 in the bios and leave enabled all the other C-states


yeh some of the c-states can cause issues with overclocks. i disabled a couple of them as directed by munaim1's guide. but my issue (which was a while back now!) was to do with the idle voltage being too low.


----------



## wals22

Had a bsod 124 at about 6 hours when trying to open a tab in Firefox. Disabled C3, raised pll a couple of notches to 1.71 and lowered the offset to .025. Running a Custom p95 using fft1344 min/max with 85% ram usage (5500mb) for 35 minutes so far. I'll try fft1792 in a bit.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wals22*
> 
> Had a bsod 124 at about 6 hours when trying to open a tab in Firefox. Disabled C3, raised pll a couple of notches to 1.71 and lowered the offset to .025. Running a Custom p95 using fft1344 min/max with 85% ram usage (5500mb) for 35 minutes so far. I'll try fft1792 in a bit.


have you disabled c6 as well?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first


----------



## wals22

No I haven't disabled c6 prolly should right? I ran 1344 no problems for almost an hour so now trying 1792 now. Are there any other fft lengths to try for quickly checking stability before another long run?


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wals22*
> 
> No I haven't disabled c6 prolly should right? I ran 1344 no problems for almost an hour so now trying 1792 now. Are there any other fft lengths to try for quickly checking stability before another long run?


yes, disable it as the guide says







as for fft's - i will copy and paste my notes from when i was stressing my 2500k last:

*short FFT tests:

1344, 1792, 2688 (Min and Max values should be the same. Run each test for 20+ minutes).

Max out RAM (90-95%).

Time to run each FFT size (in minutes): 1*

that is my warm up tests to the custom blend test. if you can pass all those, you will make it far into the blend test







but usually it takes a few fails of the blend test, hours in, with minor tweaking of vcore to make it through. or at least that's how it normally goes for me.. when it comes to the blend test - make sure to load the ram 90%+. but it's good to leave around 1gb or so free for the operating system. so don't go 100% on the ram!

now if you want to do the traditional blend test - you let it run each fft for 15 minutes (default setting). i forget how long exactly. but this way probably takes about 19+ hours to pass them all. but after my submission to this club, i started doing it differently. i run each fft for 10 minutes. this way i can pass them all in about 13 hours, i think? i only do this with my 2500k, as i know the main 3 fft's that give it trouble. so if i can pass the first 3 individual tests, i know i should be pretty safe doing the blend with the 10 minute version.

i hope that makes sense? i'm not massively experienced at this. my 2500k was the first chip i ever oc'd. which i learned how to do from the guide and info here. but i've been through many different settings and stress tests with it. so i think my advice might be of use to you. good luck! and any more questions, just ask and i'll try and help with the best of my knowledge


----------



## wals22

Awesome! I really appreciate your advice (rep . added). So I disabled C6 states as well and also changed the pll voltage to 1.71 and offset now at .025.
I just finished the 3 fft runs at 20 minutes each using 90% ram with no errors. I give these a go for 13 hours at 10 minutes per fft as you suggest after some gaming sessions. I'll post back with results and settings.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wals22*
> 
> Awesome! I really appreciate your advice (rep . added). So I disabled C6 states as well and also changed the pll voltage to 1.71 and offset now at .025.
> I just finished the 3 fft runs at 20 minutes each using 90% ram with no errors. I give these a go for 13 hours at 10 minutes per fft as you suggest after some gaming sessions. I'll post back with results and settings.


cool. no probs. if you can pass them 3 ok, then you're close to passing the blend test. there is a list of bsod codes in the guide somewhere. it will help give you a good idea of what is causing the problem, if you crash. as i say, for me, it was always vcore. i don't think i ever adjusted the pll voltage. but it could be different for you.


----------



## wals22

Pretty happy now with these settings.











Manual - 100x45
Internal PLL Overvoltage Disabled
Mem freq.- 1600 (2 sticks Ripjaws)
EPU P saving - Disabled
Dram timing - Filled in values
Speedstep - Enabled
Turbo mode - Enabled
Turbo Parameters - All Auto

LLC- Regular
VRM - Manual @ 350
Phase - Optimal
Duty - T.Probe
CPU Current Cap. - 100%

CPU Voltage - Offset mode - .035
Dram Voltage - Auto
VCCSA Voltage - Auto
VCCIO Voltage - 1.10000
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.68125
All other volts auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - Auto

Advanced CPU Config. page

CPU ratio - Auto
Intel thermal - Enabled
Limit CPU Max - Disabled
Execute Dbit - Enabled
Speedstep - Enabled
Turbo mode - Enabled
CPU C1E - Enabled
C3 and C6 reports - Disabled
IVT - Disabled

This looks like a keeper to me for 24/7 so I'm saving it in a profile since I'm going to try for a stable 4.6 next


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wals22*


nice. i think you can probably manage a bit higher considering the voltage you're at now. just as long as you can keep those temps down


----------



## wals22

So I skipped 4.6 and jumped over to 4.7














Ran prime 1344 and BSOD'ed within a minute each time while tweaking load-line, duty control, cpu current capability, pll voltage and offset.
Finally after passing over 20 minutes of 1344fft, I ran the same with 1792 and 2688 at 89% ram usage. All passed and temps were passable imo (low to mid 70ish)
Then ran over 10 hours at 10 min/fft while using 6000mb of ram for 89% usage. Max temps were logged up to *79* at short length fft like 72, 10, 16, 20 etc. but cooled down on the longer ones from low to mid 70s. I couldn't wait 3 more hours to complete the rest since it was getting late and I really wanted to run a few benchies.
I'm pretty happy with the result since during intense gaming and benchmarks my temps stay under 60 and if I can improve them by tweaking further...man this is addicting!


----------



## ET900

@wals22 haha yeh it can be addictive ay! looks like you're pushing it a bit with the temps there. i think that will probably be alright if it's just for limited periods when stressing though. but your temps will be lower when gaming and stuff. i'm just not sure at what temp these chips start throttling. so if it is throttling, then that will give you a false idea of stability, i would imagine. i have a feeling they don't throttle until they hit around 90c. but don't take my word for that! i'm sure someone else will know and be kind enough to tell you









but i would say you should probably stop there, unless you get a better cooling solution. 4.7ghz is a very nice oc anyway! even with an amazing water cooling setup, you won't push much further than that. espceially not for an everyday overclock. be happy with your result here. it's looking great







just try and do the full blend test to make sure you pass all the fft's. i usually leave mine on overnight while i'm sleeping. better than just sitting there waiting all day for it to finish


----------



## wals22

ET900, thanks for your valuable feedback on my oc. I'm definitely happy with this and don't intend to push it any further. What I meant when I said tweaking this clock's settings further to get my temps down a bit lower. One setting at a time such as raising the positive offset, pll down a notch, viccio down and test every change with 1344 and so on before doing a full run. If I can shave off a few degrees and still be fully stable I'll then run some new benches with this clock and also switch to my 4.5 profile, run the same and compare to see if 200 mhz is significant enough to keep. I monitored cpuz along with realtemp while running prime at the short ffts that heated things up the most and didn't notice any throttling going on there. When I get home from work I'll check my bios to see if it's set below 80c. Thanks for pointing that out.
Edit: Checked the bios settings and there's no cpu throttling adjustment so we can put that theory to rest I think.
Also I couldn't get realtemp 3.70 to display vid (to calculate my offsets) but googling around after giving up on trying to find a 3.67 I found a different version with vid I'll try when I get home. Now I can play with the offset a bit although I've got a feeling that it's already about right through trial and error. Regardless I'm still curious to see what changes I can make to run cooler at 4.7.


----------



## jakku

seem to stuck at 4.9ghz on my 2500k =[

stable at 1.47v load temps not hitting over 70, h100 watercooled

i tried for the 5ghz so hard but the voltage was getting to high for my liking

i want to see someone with a higher clock using a p8z68-v *LE* not easy with offsets only and half of the options taken out on this board so anyone that has hit 5ghz on this board help me out!







must be the LE version


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> seem to stuck at 4.9ghz on my 2500k =[
> 
> stable at 1.47v load temps not hitting over 70, h100 watercooled
> 
> i tried for the 5ghz so hard but the voltage was getting to high for my liking
> 
> i want to see someone with a higher clock using a p8z68-v *LE* not easy with offsets only and half of the options taken out on this board so anyone that has hit 5ghz on this board help me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must be the LE version


I had the pro version of that board at one point and couldn't even hit 5.0Ghz with my old i5. I'd say you're doing OK.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I had the pro version of that board at one point and couldn't even hit 5.0Ghz with my old i5. I'd say you're doing OK.


its unfortunate my 5g was stable for around 5 hours of prime custom blends but keeps dying around those marks, dropped it to 4.9 and have had no issues. going to drop the vcore a bit more then running one final 15 hour over night. then i got my gpu watercooler arriving tomorrow once taht all in Wednesday we should be up an d running some good folding points


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> its unfortunate my 5g was stable for around 5 hours of prime custom blends but keeps dying around those marks, dropped it to 4.9 and have had no issues. going to drop the vcore a bit more then running one final 15 hour over night. then i got my gpu watercooler arriving tomorrow once taht all in Wednesday we should be up an d running some good folding points


CPU Folding is a good stability test too. 2 birds, 1 stone.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> CPU Folding is a _good_ stability test too. 2 birds, 1 stone.


hah i could fold for a few hours tonight but it wouldnt be a full WU since the PC is coming apart tomorrow for watercooling install. after that though will be good to fold all day


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> hah i could fold for a few hours tonight but it wouldnt be a full WU since the PC is coming apart tomorrow for watercooling install. after that though will be good to fold all day


Never know, some CPU WUs are small and can be done in a couple hours. Others can take all day. Haha, just luck of the draw.


----------



## Flucken

So I have this problem after passing my good old tested and trusted 2600k along to my friend.
He's running it on a *MSI Z68-GD65* that he used with his old i3 but I'm getting stuck on 4.6Ghz with endless amounts of 0x9C BSOD when trying to boot into Windows.
And here's the kicker, I can't find any VTT setting in the bios of this board...

The board is also requiring a lot of higher CPU volt when I'm comparing it to what I used to use on my own Asus P8P67 Pro in the past.
As of writing to get 4.4Ghz stable I need 1.36v compared to 1.31 on my own.
4.5Ghz needs 1.39v, I remember not going over 1.37 on my old board and running the CPU at 4.7Ghz without problems for years.

I'm guessing that the lack of VTT option is just messing with the overclock completely.

I updated the board to the latest recommended version before they updated the board to support Ivy Bridge CPUs.
V23.8b7
Supposedly the Ivy Bridge supported BIOS wrecked the overclock ability on the SB side of things.

Anyone know a possible workaround to be able to change the VTT on this board?


----------



## pc-illiterate

flucken, no vccio?

asus is 1 of the boards reporting lower vcore than actual. msi hits right about dead on, software to actual.


----------



## Flucken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> flucken, no vccio?
> 
> asus is 1 of the boards reporting lower vcore than actual. msi hits right about dead on, software to actual.


Nope nothing :/
Ah only thought that was the case with the Asus AMD boards but that makes sense.

Here's images from the bios:


http://imgur.com/BqCNH


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flucken*
> 
> So I have this problem after passing my good old tested and trusted 2600k along to my friend.
> He's running it on a *MSI Z68-GD65* that he used with his old i3 but I'm getting stuck on 4.6Ghz with endless amounts of 0x9C BSOD when trying to boot into Windows.
> And here's the kicker, I can't find any VTT setting in the bios of this board...
> 
> The board is also requiring a lot of higher CPU volt when I'm comparing it to what I used to use on my own Asus P8P67 Pro in the past.
> As of writing to get 4.4Ghz stable I need 1.36v compared to 1.31 on my own.
> 4.5Ghz needs 1.39v, I remember not going over 1.37 on my old board and running the CPU at 4.7Ghz without problems for years.
> 
> I'm guessing that the lack of VTT option is just messing with the overclock completely.
> 
> I updated the board to the latest recommended version before they updated the board to support Ivy Bridge CPUs.
> V23.8b7
> Supposedly the Ivy Bridge supported BIOS wrecked the overclock ability on the SB side of things.
> 
> Anyone know a possible workaround to be able to change the VTT on this board?


well maybe that board just can't oc it as well for various reasons. using different ram modules may affect the oc too. everyone's oc situation is unique, even if they have all the same model parts in their system..


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> flucken, no vccio?
> 
> asus is 1 of the boards reporting lower vcore than actual. msi hits right about dead on, software to actual.


I thought it was Asrock who was king in doing this? Asus too now?


----------



## Klocek001

wrong voltage reporting is not that much of a deal as long as you KNOW it happens.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> I remember not going over 1.37 on my old board and running the CPU at 4.7Ghz without problems for years.


Now wonder you need a little more vcore now since you've been running + 1,5 GHz for years


----------



## Flucken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> well maybe that board just can't oc it as well for various reasons. using different ram modules may affect the oc too. everyone's oc situation is unique, even if they have all the same model parts in their system..


Yeah and the lack of a specific option in the bios aint helping








Oh well 4.5Ghz isn't bad by any means just bugs me how different it is going to another brand but I guess I'll do what I've done since my first build and stick with Asus.

Some may also have noticed that I'm running it without any turbo and on pretty much "full auto" this was just to check if there was any difference than setting up everything manually but nope.
It actually helps with the massive vdrop..
Oh MSI what did you smoke when putting this board together








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Now wonder you need a little more vcore now since you've been running + 1,5 GHz for years


Yeah true but the only difference is the board, the CPU itself have been sitting for 6months since I upgraded my own rig and sold my motherboard.
The difference in volts, not reaching my old OC with another motherboard and lack of settings in the bios caught me in bed.

I got the CPU and Motherboard pretty much on launch, set up the OC the same week and never touched it.
If I however would have needed to bump the volt up a notch during that time I could think about degradation.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flucken*
> 
> Nope nothing :/
> Ah only thought that was the case with the Asus AMD boards but that makes sense.
> 
> Here's images from the bios:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/BqCNH


better questions is what are your idle temps over 60C for?


----------



## Flucken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> better questions is what are your idle temps over 60C for?


Fan controller not being turned on


----------



## jakku

so your computer had no fan running on your bios? or is this on a cooldown with no fan profile after a hard test?


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Now wonder you need a little more vcore now since you've been running + 1,5 GHz for years


Pretty sure I never said that....


----------



## Flucken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> so your computer had no fan running on your bios? or is this on a cooldown with no fan profile after a hard test?


No fans running or running very slowly since they were all turned to the lowest setting on the fan controller.
It barely breaks a sweet in IBT even, max temp after a quick 5min run is at 66c.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flucken*
> 
> No fans running or running very slowly since they were all turned to the lowest setting on the fan controller.
> It barely breaks a sweet in IBT even, max temp after a quick 5min run is at 66c.


using standard or max?


----------



## Flucken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> using standard or max?


6GB/6144MB.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Pretty sure I never said that....


Sorry, thought I was quoting this other guy. Things got crazy so fast.


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Sorry, thought I was quoting this other guy. Things got crazy so fast.


haha it's ok


----------



## asc3nsion

Hi guys, hoping to get some help here.

Recently had to update my BIOS as the old one didnt support my new graphics card (r9 290). After updating my BIOS, the whole menu changed and the settings i used previously for my OC for 4.5 @ 1.3v does not work any more. I've tried following the guide by munaim1 and some of the settings don't seem to appear in the BIOS, such as the c3/c6 limit. Hoping someone else that has this similar motherboard and new BIOS could help me out. I've set PLL from 1.6-1.7v, still getting error 124 when on load.

I also followed the Short Duration Power Limit- 250, Long Duration Power Limit - 250 and still no luck.

Thanks!


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asc3nsion*
> 
> Hi guys, hoping to get some help here.
> 
> Recently had to update my BIOS as the old one didnt support my new graphics card (r9 290). After updating my BIOS, the whole menu changed and the settings i used previously for my OC for 4.5 @ 1.3v does not work any more. I've tried following the guide by munaim1 and some of the settings don't seem to appear in the BIOS, such as the c3/c6 limit. Hoping someone else that has this similar motherboard and new BIOS could help me out. I've set PLL from 1.6-1.7v, still getting error 124 when on load.
> 
> I also followed the Short Duration Power Limit- 250, Long Duration Power Limit - 250 and still no luck.
> 
> Thanks!


Surprised you had to update the Bios for a graphics card. Never heard of that before! But fair enough. Oc's usually need readjusting for new Bios's. So no big surprise there. But what would help is if you posted all of the previous settings/options that are now missing, and what all the new ones are. Some of them are probably just relabelled. I'm sure there are some knowledgeable enough people around here that will be able to point you in the right direction with those


----------



## asc3nsion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> Surprised you had to update the Bios for a graphics card. Never heard of that before! But fair enough. Oc's usually need readjusting for new Bios's. So no big surprise there. But what would help is if you posted all of the previous settings/options that are now missing, and what all the new ones are. Some of them are probably just relabelled. I'm sure there are some knowledgeable enough people around here that will be able to point you in the right direction with those


First time I ever had to do that too tbh! It worked on my gf's pc so I did a search online and others with the same motherboard had to do it too









I'm pretty sure the old settings were something like this:-

EuP 2013 - Enabled
CPU Phase Control - Enabled
Adjust CPU Voltage - 33 (Was using the Turbo to get 4.5Ghz)
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
E1ST - Enabled
Intel Turbo Boost - Enabled
CPU Core Voltage - 1.325v (Shows 1.3v in CPU-Z)
CPU I/O Voltage - Auto
System Agent Voltage - Auto
Vdroop Control - Low Vdroop
Limit CPUID Maximum - Disabled
Execute Disable Bit - Enabled
Intel Virtualization Tech - Disabled
C1E Support - Disabled
Overspeed Protection - Disabled
Intel C-State - Enabled
Package C State limit - No limit
Core Multiplier - 45
Core Multiplier - 45
Core Multiplier - 45
Core Multiplier - 45

I was looking to enable C3/C6 states but in the Package C State Limit, it only shows C0, C2, C6, No limit (?). I've tried 1.4v and it's stable on load..but i think 0.1v extra is kinda alot right?


----------



## ET900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asc3nsion*
> 
> First time I ever had to do that too tbh! It worked on my gf's pc so I did a search online and others with the same motherboard had to do it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the old settings were something like this:-
> 
> EuP 2013 - Enabled
> CPU Phase Control - Enabled
> Adjust CPU Voltage - 33 (Was using the Turbo to get 4.5Ghz)
> Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
> E1ST - Enabled
> Intel Turbo Boost - Enabled
> CPU Core Voltage - 1.325v (Shows 1.3v in CPU-Z)
> CPU I/O Voltage - Auto
> System Agent Voltage - Auto
> Vdroop Control - Low Vdroop
> Limit CPUID Maximum - Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit - Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Tech - Disabled
> C1E Support - Disabled
> Overspeed Protection - Disabled
> Intel C-State - Enabled
> Package C State limit - No limit
> Core Multiplier - 45
> Core Multiplier - 45
> Core Multiplier - 45
> Core Multiplier - 45
> 
> I was looking to enable C3/C6 states but in the Package C State Limit, it only shows C0, C2, C6, No limit (?). I've tried 1.4v and it's stable on load..but i think 0.1v extra is kinda alot right?


I'm not sure what C0 and C2 even are. But the guide here recommends disabling C3 and C6 for overclocking. But C1 is good to keep running as it allows the clock and voltages to lower when not under load. I guess that is a bit of a voltage bump there. I'm not sure if it's really unusual. I just know that things often need readjusting after a Bios update.

I know it's a bit of a hassle. But if you could post your newly available Bios settings that weren't in your old Bios, then some people might be able to piece some of this together and explain some of the settings more. I'm not sure I'd be much use with that part myself. But I'm sure others will. It might even be worth posting your own thread for this one. As stuff sometimes gets a bit lost in this one. I also don't think a lot of people check this one anymore, or at least not very often..


----------



## asc3nsion

Got it stable, 4.5 @ 1.38v according to CPU-Z. Just left almost everything on auto..including voltages. CPU I/O @ 1.7v and Low Vdroop and that's it lol.


----------



## quanger

Can someone add me to the list please.
2700k @ 4.7

I'm trying to shoot for 4.8.
My cooling is Air 212+ evo. Thanks!

Oh and my memory is at 1600mhz and HT is on.

4.7_stable_16hr42min.jpg 735k .jpg file


----------



## Algy

Hi, I have a few questions
Does upgrade your bios, could make an OC unstable or more vcore hungry?
I have a 2500k and a p8z68-v pro with the last bios ( I updated, wrong call I guess because it wasn't needed).

I ran primer95 for 6 hours:



the max vcore is 1.352/1.360
the idle vocre is 0.976/0.984

on the previous test I run it with 1.344/1.352 and prime95 failed in about 2hs.
I guess now it's stable.

so, downgrading my bios to an older version, would allow me to run this OC with lower voltage?

I can post me bios template if someone need it.


----------



## duganator

Hey guys, I'm looking to increase my cpu overclock a bit and wanted some help from you guys. I'm currently running at 4.5 1.42 volts on an Asus p8z68-v lx. I left the voltage where it was because I seem to bsod with anything less than that. The voltage seems super high to me for the overclock I'm going for, I'm just wondering if I'm doing anything wrong.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to increase my cpu overclock a bit and wanted some help from you guys. I'm currently running at 4.5 1.42 volts on an Asus p8z68-v lx. I left the voltage where it was because I seem to bsod with anything less than that. The voltage seems super high to me for the overclock I'm going for, I'm just wondering if I'm doing anything wrong.


It seems that you got a voltage hungry chip
Do you have any power saving features enable?
Try other multipliers, for example, 43X and tell us the voltage is needed for stability
1.42 for a 32nm chip is high->too high


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> It seems that you got a voltage hungry chip
> Do you have any power saving features enable?
> Try other multipliers, for example, 43X and tell us the voltage is needed for stability
> 1.42 for a 32nm chip is high->too high


I'm running the chip on Auto right now(don't scream at me yet) because if I do a manual o/c with llc disabled the voltage drops too much. If I enable llc with a manual o/c the voltage will shoot up to 1.48ish. Should I try 4.3 with everything set to auto?


----------



## Kozanitis96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm running the chip on Auto right now(don't scream at me yet) because if I do a manual o/c with llc disabled the voltage drops too much. If I enable llc with a manual o/c the voltage will shoot up to 1.48ish. Should I try 4.3 with everything set to auto?


Yes but do it with small steps at a time, dont try 48X unless you want a cooked CPU for breakfast


----------



## duganator

I'm pretty sure it's a combination of my motherboard being a piece of crap and having a semi hungry chip. Do you think it's worth keeping this board and chip or upgrading to a 3930k? My buddy has a brand new in box 3930k from intel retail edge that he will sell me for 200 dollars.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Yes but do it with small steps at a time, dont try 48X unless you want a cooked CPU for breakfast


----------



## Carmaine

Reviving this thread a bit. Here's my entry









Been a while since I overclocked.

*4.9Ghz @ 1.392 VCore @ 28 hours*


----------



## K2mil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carmaine*
> 
> Reviving this thread a bit. Here's my entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while since I overclocked.
> 
> *4.9Ghz @ 1.392 VCore @ 28 hours*


Are u on h2o ??


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> Are u on h2o ??


his validation text says a thermalright ultra extreme


----------



## raisethe3

@Carmaine- Pretty clock and temps. Not bad! I would aim for 4.8Ghz.


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> @Carmaine- Pretty clock and temps. Not bad! I would aim for 4.8Ghz.


It's OC'ed to 4.9Ghz already.

Or are you referring to downclocking and staying at 4.8 Ghz?


----------



## doc2142

Sorry to bump this thread, but I am having issue getting stable at 4.5. I am at 1.39 vcore now and It seems like thats so high for just 4.5.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Seems like this thread is not active at all, but i want to ask you, what may have caused, that i cant change multiplier in bios on P67 sabertooth with 2500k? A few weeks ago i was able to push it to 4,9GHz, but now i cant oc at all.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Seems like this thread is not active at all, but i want to ask you, what may have caused, that i cant change multiplier in bios on P67 sabertooth with 2500k? A few weeks ago i was able to push it to 4,9GHz, but now i cant oc at all.


can you post some pics of your bios?


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Here are the pics, i had before an option to set turbo ratio: per core, and few other options, but it is not showing where it used to be.


----------



## daguardian

So what happens when you change the figure 33 in CPU ratio on pic 1?

You should be able to change that number and then save...


----------



## Mark Huntsman

It jumps back to 33 when i manually enter something above, and i cant increase it using "+". Also CPU-Z is showing cpu multiplier 16-37 (with turbo boost) as before it was showing that it is able to go 16-59.


----------



## fuloran1

Do you have the latest bios?


----------



## Mark Huntsman

I dont think so, but i am not sure. Anyway, i havent changed bios when i lost that option. I just realized, that right now i am using fortron 350w psu as a backup to drive 2500k and nvidia gt320. Power consumption of those is way below 200w, but that psu does only have 4pin cpu power, instead of 8pin EPS on cx750m i RMAd because of fan rattle. It is just an idea that popped in my mind, but i will probably wait till i get that cx750m back (or pick another one) and try then.


----------



## djthrottleboi

here's a chance for one of you guys to get lucky.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here's a chance for one of you guys to get lucky.


what? huh?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here's a chance for one of you guys to get lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> what? huh?
Click to expand...

my sig lol. I want to give a good deal in celebration of getting another car and going x99 and this all happens next week or the week afterwards.


----------



## pc-illiterate

just remember who helped you set up that cooling







lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> just remember who helped you set up that cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


ideed lol. I remember its why I am giving this deal lol. i saw your specs and wanted to make it easy.


----------



## pc-illiterate

nice price on that combo, dj!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> nice price on that combo, dj!


thank you and its really meant to be sold to people who need it like sandy owners. you guys really helped me when i needed better cooling for my ivy.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

So after trying the board again with evga 750g2 psu, i still dont have the option to change cpu turbo ratio and multiplier over 33, so i think there is something wrong with the mobo itself. Another problem is, that after receiving both gtx 660s from rma, both of them work just fine, but system detects only the one in first pcie slot, no matter which one is there. So it looks like that something on my p67 sabertooth is dead, and affects only cpu overclocking and second full sized pcie port. I will try flashing to latest bios, but i dont have high hopes that it will help anything.

If anyone knows what may have caused this issue, i would be glad to hear it, because now i cant benefit from unlocked cpu and second gpu


----------



## daguardian

@Mark Huntsman have you tried the basics - Optimised default settings on the MB and removing CMOS?


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> @Mark Huntsman have you tried the basics - Optimised default settings on the MB and removing CMOS?


I have tried some of that, but I have not yet removed the battery from mobo, as I need to get the whole board out, put cpu cooler away and then remove "thermal armour", so I will probably fiddle with it a bit more tomorrow. I am starting to be nervous as i think that something happened and that fried both gpus and also some parts on motherboard.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Ok, now i have tried everything possible without any success, i have tried removing cmos battery, clearing cmos via onboard jumper and also flashing latest bios, which as i found out, was already there. Unfortunately, i still dont have all the info required to contact asus directly.


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Ok, now i have tried everything possible without any success, i have tried removing cmos battery, clearing cmos via onboard jumper and also flashing latest bios, which as i found out, was already there. Unfortunately, i still dont have all the info required to contact asus directly.


How do you reset CMOS? And by that, I mean:
1. Is the power cord still plugged in?
2. Are the CPU and motherboard power plugs still plugged in?
3. How long is the battery/jumper removed from the board?


----------



## Mark Huntsman

there was a jumper, that when moved to "clear" position from "normal" upon hitting the power button just erases cmos, instead of booting up the system, this didnt helped, so i removed the board from pc, removed the plastic cover, took out cmos battery and then waited for about 20-25 mins (nothing was connected to the board in the second process, but in first, everything was plugged in)

if there is anything i may have missed, please tell me, i am getting a little bit upset, that i cant oc my 2500k and use the second gtx660, before the system failure i was rocking it @4.7Ghz and 60°C max...


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> there was a jumper, that when moved to "clear" position from "normal" upon hitting the power button just erases cmos, instead of booting up the system, this didnt helped, so i removed the board from pc, removed the plastic cover, took out cmos battery and then waited for about 20-25 mins (nothing was connected to the board in the second process, but in first, everything was plugged in)
> 
> if there is anything i may have missed, please tell me, i am getting a little bit upset, that i cant oc my 2500k and use the second gtx660, before the system failure i was rocking it @4.7Ghz and 60°C max...


It sounds to me that the newest BIOS is to blame then. You did it right by unplugging all peripheral connections when clearing CMOS.

Downgrade BIOS to version 2302 and start there.

Click the link below for the procedure for downgrading in case you don't know.

http://smarttechtips.blogspot.com/2012/08/how-to-donwngrade-asus-bios.html?m=1


----------



## Mark Huntsman

But still i think there is something dead on the board, bol cause i had no issues, before both my gpus died and i had to rma them, one was dead completely and the second one simply had max resolution 800x600 and white vertical lines, i will try to downgrade the bios, but now there is the same one as was before the system failure.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> But still i think there is something dead on the board, bol cause i had no issues, before both my gpus died and i had to rma them, one was dead completely and the second one simply had max resolution 800x600 and white vertical lines, i will try to downgrade the bios, but now there is the same one as was before the system failure.


it sounds like there may have a been of a electrical problem and that may have shorted/fried something including gpu's.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Yeah, most likely, unfortunately, I am still waiting to get all the info, to contact Asus about warranty.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Yeah, most likely, unfortunately, I am still waiting to get all the info, to contact Asus about warranty.


good luck with it. hopefully they shake more than lips.


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> i will try to downgrade the bios, but now there is the same one as was before the system failure.


I don't understand what you're trying to say there. LOL

But yes, there is most likely something wrong with the board as djthrottleboi said. But it doesn't hurt to roll back the BIOS to rule out all possible options.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

I was just trying to say, that it was working fine with this bios and when i was trying to flash latest bios, it was the same version as there already was. Anyway, I will try older bios, but without high hopes of it actually helping in any manner.


----------



## Carmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> I was just trying to say, that it was working fine with this bios and when i was trying to flash latest bios, it was the same version as there already was. Anyway, I will try older bios, but without high hopes of it actually helping in any manner.


Ahh I see.

Well in any case, no one should ever roll back BIOS if it ain't broke.









But in your case, it doesn't hurt to try since it seems like you've tried all other options.


----------



## 1600 kHz

Hey people. I've (finally?) started overclocking my 2600K. Seriously, I've been using it since 2011 with a Thermalright Silver Arrow and just kept it stock.

Anyways, there are some things happening which I can't really explain, and I was hope people here might. I've posted a thing on Tom's Hardware, too (without result): http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2574379/undervolting-2600k-affect-performance.html

In short:

- With Vcore set to auto (on my MSI P67A-GD55), overclocking only a few 100 MHz results in boot failure (loops and freezes). Is this common?

- Setting Vcore manually works fine, to the extent that I can use way lower voltages than: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sandy-bridge-overclocking-efficiency,2850-4.html
I've tested with IntelBurnTest on Maximum at 1.330 V, 4-core 4,5 GHz, 1-core 4.8 GHz while playing music with no issues. How indicative is a single test of IntelBurn on Maximum, and would it be strange if my system's stable on that voltage?

- On that voltage, though, the system seems strangely unresponsive. Honestly, though, I just changed to Windows 10 TP and there could be other causes.

- Why oh why doesn't Vdroop work like it's described on the net? Supposedly, the Vcore you set in the BIOS is the maximum voltage, with Vdroop making it so the voltage drops under load. With me, the opposite is true. The voltage I set in the BIOS is the regular voltage, with the CPU overvolting when under load.

Cheers and keep on tweaking


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1600 kHz*
> 
> Hey people. I've (finally?) started overclocking my 2600K. Seriously, I've been using it since 2011 with a Thermalright Silver Arrow and just kept it stock.
> 
> Anyways, there are some things happening which I can't really explain, and I was hope people here might. I've posted a thing on Tom's Hardware, too (without result): http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2574379/undervolting-2600k-affect-performance.html
> 
> In short:
> 
> - With Vcore set to auto (on my MSI P67A-GD55), overclocking only a few 100 MHz results in boot failure (loops and freezes). Is this common?
> 
> - Setting Vcore manually works fine, to the extent that I can use way lower voltages than: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sandy-bridge-overclocking-efficiency,2850-4.html
> I've tested with IntelBurnTest on Maximum at 1.330 V, 4-core 4,5 GHz, 1-core 4.8 GHz while playing music with no issues. How indicative is a single test of IntelBurn on Maximum, and would it be strange if my system's stable on that voltage?
> 
> - On that voltage, though, the system seems strangely unresponsive. Honestly, though, I just changed to Windows 10 TP and there could be other causes.
> 
> - Why oh why doesn't Vdroop work like it's described on the net? Supposedly, the Vcore you set in the BIOS is the maximum voltage, with Vdroop making it so the voltage drops under load. With me, the opposite is true. The voltage I set in the BIOS is the regular voltage, with the CPU overvolting when under load.
> 
> Cheers and keep on tweaking


@1600 kHz

System seeming unresponsive - means the system is not stable. You need to increase the cpu vcore to make it run like normal. There is a big difference between booting into windows and using windows and running programmes etc.

If with vdroop your cpu voltage increases over what you set in the bios, you need to adjust the LLC level or adjust your offset. You are using the incorrect setting. It should be lower at idle and at the bios setting or there about under load.


----------



## raisethe3

I am embarrassed. Is it too late to be in this club??















User: raisethe3
Highest temps 65-74-74-70
Prime 95 Blend - 24+ hrs
Cooler: Xigmatek Dark Knight S1283v
16GB 1600Mhz

Thank you.


----------



## kevindd992002

I think this club is dead.


----------



## Sashimi

Lol yah pretty dead. Understandably though.


----------



## joko

Does this mean it's time for an upgrade? X99 maybe?


----------



## Sashimi

I guess. To be honest I'm still rocking sandy only because I am still using gtx 580s. Pcie 3.0 is what drives cpu upgrade at least for me. I simply don't need fast calculation speed from cpu on regular applications.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I guess. To be honest I'm still rocking sandy only because I am still using gtx 580s. Pcie 3.0 is what drives cpu upgrade at least for me. I simply don't need fast calculation speed from cpu on regular applications.


Exactly. But is PCIe 3.0 really that needed with modern GPU's? Is it being a bottleneck already?


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Exactly. But is PCIe 3.0 really that needed with modern GPU's? Is it being a bottleneck already?


You're probably fine with a single modern card since pcie 2.0 x16 equates to a pcie 3.0 x8, but you will be looking at significant bottleneck if you want to sli. In my case a single titan x is hardly an improvement over 3x 580s.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> You're probably fine with a single modern card since pcie 2.0 x16 equates to a pcie 3.0 x8, but you will be looking at significant bottleneck if you want to sli. In my case a single titan x is hardly an improvement over 3x 580s.


Well, I have two GTX 670's in SLI. Does that count for bottleneck already?


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, I have two GTX 670's in SLI. Does that count for bottleneck already?


Lol I doubt it. 670s you should be fine. From 980 series I'd start to worry.


----------



## RnRollie

PCI-E-2 being a bottleneck compared to PCI-E-3 is largely hype aimed at higher sales & epeen

Unless you are driving a handfull of 4k monitors with two GPUs in pcie 2 8x i doubt you'll *see* the difference with the same setup using two pcie 3 16x slots
the only time you might actually *see* a difference is in benchmarking... and if benchmarking epeen rocks your boat, yeah then... otherwise .. me, i certainly could live with the 1-2 FPS less/slower result of an "old" PCI-E-2 x16 vs a PCI-E-3









these articles might shed some light
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/pci-express-scaling-game-performance-analysis-review,1.html


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> PCI-E-2 being a bottleneck compared to PCI-E-3 is largely hype aimed at higher sales & epeen
> 
> Unless you are driving a handfull of 4k monitors with two GPUs in pcie 2 8x i doubt you'll *see* the difference with the same setup using two pcie 3 16x slots
> the only time you might actually *see* a difference is in benchmarking... and if benchmarking epeen rocks your boat, yeah then... otherwise .. me, i certainly could live with the 1-2 FPS less/slower result of an "old" PCI-E-2 x16 vs a PCI-E-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these articles might shed some light
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/pci-express-scaling-game-performance-analysis-review,1.html


Good information on these articles Rollie. But I wouldn't say that it's just to make us upgrade, not anymore at least.

Both guru3d and techpowerup has proven that if you are running a single card at PCIE 2.0 x16, you needn't worry. However if you are running multi GPU which I would expect it to be more common around this forum, forcing them to be running at PCIE 2.0 x8, then the frame loss will be at around 5%. It is definitely significant, but even that doesn't necessarily warrant an upgrade.

However note that these articles all tested with GTX 980 which had been out for a while now. With GTX Titan X being minimum 60% more powerful than the 980, and GTX 980 Ti plus AMD 390X on the horizon, the PCIE saturation can only get higher. PCIE 2.0 I think is nearing the end of its lifespan at last, and now is really the time to upgrade.


----------



## FedericoUY

So no updates here in OP?


----------



## raisethe3

So I am guessing....I didn't qualify from my previous posts?


----------



## 1600 kHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> @1600 kHz
> 
> System seeming unresponsive - means the system is not stable. You need to increase the cpu vcore to make it run like normal. There is a big difference between booting into windows and using windows and running programmes etc.
> 
> If with vdroop your cpu voltage increases over what you set in the bios, you need to adjust the LLC level or adjust your offset. You are using the incorrect setting. It should be lower at idle and at the bios setting or there about under load.


According to this link, voltage should decrease under load due to Vdroop. Seeing that there is/was a lot of discussion about Vdroop and LLC (which to me seems pretty useless), you would expect to see it work like it should. But it doesn't: voltage increases under load.


----------



## texas_nightowl

I know this club is all but dead given the age now of sandy. And, I wouldn't technically qualify for membership anyway because I'm not enamored of prime95. But as per another thread of mine, I have been OC'ing a 2500k on a Z68 board. And if anyone is still watching this thread, I do have a question for you. That is:

What is the lowest *idle* voltage you've seen with the system remaining stable?

At my current offset of -0.020 (and multipler of 45, Regular LLC), my idle voltage is 0.968 with occasional drops to 0.960. How low have most of you seen idle voltage go and the system remain stable? Is 0.960 or 0.952 or 0.944, etc. OK? (Note: My 100% load voltages during ASUS/ROG Realbench benchmark test run 1.256-1.272 with a momentary low of 1.248.)

Also, each time I've tried medium LLC, my load voltages go a good 0.020 higher than they need to be but that is on top of an already negative offset. Meaning I'd have to have an offset of -0.040 or more at medium llc whereas at regular llc my offset is only -0.020. But, idle would again drop even more!

I have been at my current settings for 2 days and have not experienced any idle issues. System hasn't hung or stopped responding. There is not another way I know of to check for idle instability. So I seem to be good so far at 0.968. Just wondering if anyone had any input on how low you can let idle voltages go.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl*
> 
> I know this club is all but dead given the age now of sandy. And, I wouldn't technically qualify for membership anyway because I'm not enamored of prime95. But as per another thread of mine, I have been OC'ing a 2500k on a Z68 board. And if anyone is still watching this thread, I do have a question for you. That is:
> 
> What is the lowest *idle* voltage you've seen with the system remaining stable?
> 
> At my current offset of -0.020 (and multipler of 45, Regular LLC), my idle voltage is 0.968 with occasional drops to 0.960. How low have most of you seen idle voltage go and the system remain stable? Is 0.960 or 0.952 or 0.944, etc. OK? (Note: My 100% load voltages during ASUS/ROG Realbench benchmark test run 1.256-1.272 with a momentary low of 1.248.)
> 
> Also, each time I've tried medium LLC, my load voltages go a good 0.020 higher than they need to be but that is on top of an already negative offset. Meaning I'd have to have an offset of -0.040 or more at medium llc whereas at regular llc my offset is only -0.020. But, idle would again drop even more!
> 
> I have been at my current settings for 2 days and have not experienced any idle issues. System hasn't hung or stopped responding. There is not another way I know of to check for idle instability. So I seem to be good so far at 0.968. Just wondering if anyone had any input on how low you can let idle voltages go.


My idle volts have droped to 0.928 on my [email protected] right now kinda wierd with windows 7 when my idle went under 1.00 id get random reboots but works perfect in windows 10 with lower idle volts.


----------



## texas_nightowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> My idle volts have droped to 0.928 on my [email protected] right now kinda wierd with windows 7 when my idle went under 1.00 id get random reboots but works perfect in windows 10 with lower idle volts.[/img][/url]


Thanks for the response! I've been ok at 0.968 under windows 7. No reboots or bsod's or hangs of any sort. I suppose that means I should go ahead and try dropping my offset a little more...just out of curiousity of course!


----------



## texas_nightowl

Well, I have just upped my multi from 45 to 46 and I changed my offset from -0.020 to -0.025. Still at Regular LLC.

Idle is mostly 0.960-0.968 with occasional drop to 0.952 but no hangs or stalls so far. (But it has only been 45 minutes.) So I will use it for a while at this setting and see what happens!


----------



## SkyFred

Hey guys, I'm coming to help this club live longer by submitting my first overclock !

I have an i5 2500k in my gaming rig since 2012 and I just decided to give it a boost, following the [Info] - Intel 2500k/2600k Overclocking Tips thread.

For now, I achieved 4.5 GHz with 1.360 V









Here is the result after 16 hours of Prime 95 custom test :


----------



## pc-illiterate

good temps with that vcore. is that really the lowest vcore that was stable?


----------



## SkyFred

@pc-illiterate

I'm actually at 1.345 V in the bios settings, and the previous test with 1.340 V failed after more than 5 hours, so I guess my current vcore is the lowest I can do.

Could you tell me why I get 1.36 in CPU-Z instead of 1.345 by the way ? I'm in manual mode, so there is no offset in my settings...
This is new for me, I must have missed something


----------



## pc-illiterate

my guess would be your llc setting. i'm not sure at all, it's just a guess.


----------



## SkyFred

You're right, it's caused by my LLC, but everything's fine and stable so I won't change it for now


----------



## EasyC

Hi guys,

Recently I've had a couple of 0x101 bluescreens, about a month apart. I've had my system since Sandy was released so I'm imagining it's just the CPU degrading from being run at 4.6ghz for so long.

But I'm wondering what you guys would do, do you think at this point it's better for the chip to just drop the multi or would you still push the Vcore a little more and see what happens.

I had the vcore at 1.370 (in BIOS) prior to the bsods and have bumped it to 1.375 for now.

Thoughts?


----------



## pc-illiterate

start saving for new and keep pumping vcore is what i would do.
if you were closer to me i would of course tell you its junk and send it to me. being youre down under, i'll refrain.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Recently i bought a Sandy platform, 2500k + z68 12 phase mb.
I have the cpu clocked to 4605Mhz (45*102.3) @ 1.29V (-0.05 offset), fully stable, with temps under 52oC. C1e, C3, C6, EIST are enabled and it idles ~0.95v.
How it stands for sandys; Can i use more voltage for 24/7 and if so how much is considered as safe without fear of chip degradation?

Regards


----------



## pbiernik

Hey guys i need your help.

My motherboard is *Biostar TZ68K+* and my cpu is *i5 2500k.*

*The overclock is never stable.* When I play or I make a test with Prime95, a few minutes, and randomly, the *computer shuts down or restarts.
*

I tried to *raise the voltage*, *decrease the frequency of the cpu* (eg 4.2 Ghz) and always the computer shuts down.

Honestly, I tried to do everything. *I increased the voltage VCIO, PLL, activate offset mode or fixed mode, PLL override, Line Calibration on / off. C1 C3 C6 Disabled, believe me, I did everything, and always the computer shuts down.*

My power supply is 600w Corsair, and I have a video card 280x.

I do not understand what may be happening.

Temps are ok.

Here is a link where you will see the sections of the bios. http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2177995

Can you help me please?

Thank you.


----------



## raisethe3

^^^List your compter specs/hardware.

Start from scratch (ie, reset all bios setting to default, meaning base cpu clock, memory clocks, etc). Restart and boot into Windows, if problem still persist, then we'll look at it.


----------



## motokorth

I logged on there for the first time in a long time to look for the url to a picture I posted in the past, man almost 5 years later and the CPU is still running super strong at 4.4. I think it is almost time for a nice little upgrade.


----------



## RnRollie

after running the i7-2600K at 4.8 for years, i wanted to give +5 a try.
The idea for that was to take the system apart, lap the cpu + waterblock and re-assemble on a bench, using CLU as tim; dedicate the MO-RA to CPU only and have some serious air going over the vrms.

But alas, i managed to drop the wb on the board and knocked off the PCE16 "cap" and now the mb no longer recognizes the cpu (code 00)










I dont have a spare 1155, nor a spare cpu to test if its the board or the cpu thats given up the ghost... it was a solid chunk of copper that hit the cpu & knocked the cap off after all....

So, as soon as i source a replacement "cap" and solder it on, i'll know if there is some life left in it. If there is, i'll aim for +5









Meanwhile, i'll join "team red" and see if i can push an FX-8350 towards 5 Ghz on a Formula-Z.








But i'm gonna get a new PSU first...


----------



## Gdourado

I started to overclock my 2500k today to try it out.
I am currently sitting at 4.6 ghz with 1.475v set in bios and cpuz reporting a voltage of 1.44v.
Is this an ok setup fot 24/7 use?
I booted at 5.0ghz but it required 1.6v set in bios and cpuz reporting 1.54v.

What is the maximum voltage recommended for 24/7 usage to avoid degradation?
I read somewhere that 1.5v and below is fine.
Is this the case?

Cheers!


----------



## raisethe3

^^1.5v is kind of high. I would go up to 1.4v. What temperatures are you getting??


----------



## smak420

hello o/

i5 2500k
Asus Sabertooth P67 rev b3
gskill ripjaws 1 x 8gb (have one more, will get there)
corsair H100
Seasonic S12 620w

i have stabile Prime95 blend on low vcore at 4.5 ghz

vcore 1.275v
LLC-ultra high
dram 1.50v
vccio - 1.1
vccsa-0.925
spread spectrume - disabled
pll overvoltage-enabled
timings 9-9-9-24
PLL-1.65
PCH-auto

would try go higher, tried 4.6 i pass on 1.300, than tried 4.7 and raise vcore to 1.375v but i have errors on workers in prime95 and OCCT stops after few minutes in large data set

also, previously i had 16gb ram that used to work fine, never rised voltage above 1.50v -1.55v max but suddenly OC and stock was not stabile anymore with 2 sticks. can that be related with vccio?

i moved from 775 platform recently so not sure what voltages i can rise safely to try achieve higher clocks

btw chip is D2 revision






difference in 4.5 and 4.6 on small voltage bump from 1.275 to 1.295 results in 6-7c higher temperatures


----------



## EvilMonkeyTurds

Used this thread to OC very happy with the results.

CM 212X
i5 2500k
Gigbyte P67
2x4 gig ram 1333
Stable Prime blend @ 4.5 ghz
vcore 1.33v
LLC 50%
dram 1.50v (default
vccio Default
vccsa Default
timings 9-9-9-24 Default
PLL Default

Temps Max at 82C with IBT
Temps Never go over 63 when gaming

Now I want to do some tweaking. ,My Vcore voltages never go below what I set but they do go above. Min 1.33 and hovers around 1.33-1.34 under full load. Max 1.380, at idle is around 1.368. Does this mean I can reduce LLC from 5 (50%) to something lower incrementally.

I never touched QPI/VTT settings. Should I?

Thanks in advance if anyone is still awake in this thread.


----------



## smak420

hello o/

In my asus i keep my 4.5 ghz overclock

VCCO 1.1 but that's because im using 8gb sticks, used to have 2 x 8 but one died. VCCSA i keep on stock but manual not auto 0.925

i have my vcore lowest possible for my chip 1.275 in bios with LLC ultra high, to maintain PRIME95 BLEND 6h minimum, but as you know every chip is different

You have good temperatures with that chip and cooler, think mine is concave and i have really worst thermal paste on Earth....NH 151. So even with Corsair H100 i have hottest core around 80C

My chip can go up to 5ghz with 1.45 vcore, but temperatures hitting roof 100C. Maby ill do some lapping and get some good thermal grease for that


----------



## EvilMonkeyTurds

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> hello o/
> 
> In my asus i keep my 4.5 ghz overclock
> 
> VCCO 1.1 but that's because im using 8gb sticks, used to have 2 x 8 but one died. VCCSA i keep on stock but manual not auto 0.925
> 
> i have my vcore lowest possible for my chip 1.275 in bios with LLC ultra high, to maintain PRIME95 BLEND 6h minimum, but as you know every chip is different
> 
> You have good temperatures with that chip and cooler, think mine is concave and i have really worst thermal paste on Earth....NH 151. So even with Corsair H100 i have hottest core around 80C
> 
> My chip can go up to 5ghz with 1.45 vcore, but temperatures hitting roof 100C. Maby ill do some lapping and get some good thermal grease for that


I am still not 100% I understand everything but if I set my LLC to ultra High I could probably lower my Vcore also but I think that is counter productive. What is the reason you changed your VCCO, I don't understand why having 8 gig sticks would make a difference unless you are overclocking your ram too. OC of ram is not really worth it. Especially if you are getting hot temps already you may as well not do that to reduce your temperatures a bit.


----------



## smak420

Well didnt like idea of keeping it on auto, because in bios showed 1.06 or something like that, so i rather set fixed voltage just because of that reason. Before i had 16gb ram (2 x 8) and i need that little bump to make them stabile. Now i overclock my one stick from 1333 to 1600, changing latencies only

Talking about hot temps....i tested till recently with latest version of PRIME95 witch have AVX instructions for haswell, and i think they torture SB bit too much

i downloaded Prime95 27.6 , and it torture my i7 2600k (not i5 anymore i sold it) with lot lower temperatures than new verion

But still, reading this results here, what people have with same chip and cooling like me, Corsair H100 ...somehow i think i hit too high temperatures. 66,72,74,69 on 1.275 vcore, 1.60 PLL, 1.1 vcco, LLC ultra high. I try 5.0 ghz with 1.440 vcore, but temps fly over roof...hitting 95C. I know that old corsair is not best AIO, but that seems too high. Maby new TIM will help, because i use crappy ebay one H-151...or lapping


----------



## EvilMonkeyTurds

If I set my
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> Well didnt like idea of keeping it on auto, because in bios showed 1.06 or something like that, so i rather set fixed voltage just because of that reason. Before i had 16gb ram (2 x 8) and i need that little bump to make them stabile. Now i overclock my one stick from 1333 to 1600, changing latencies only
> 
> Talking about hot temps....i tested till recently with latest version of PRIME95 witch have AVX instructions for haswell, and i think they torture SB bit too much
> 
> i downloaded Prime95 27.6 , and it torture my i7 2600k (not i5 anymore i sold it) with lot lower temperatures than new verion
> 
> But still, reading this results here, what people have with same chip and cooling like me, Corsair H100 ...somehow i think i hit too high temperatures. 66,72,74,69 on 1.275 vcore, 1.60 PLL, 1.1 vcco, LLC ultra high. I try 5.0 ghz with 1.440 vcore, but temps fly over roof...hitting 95C. I know that old corsair is not best AIO, but that seems too high. Maby new TIM will help, because i use crappy ebay one H-151...or lapping


I don't have mine set to auto either I just manually set it to the same as default. Not really sure why you are overclocking your ram. It is producing extra heat for almost no gain. Running single channel Ram you are losing 20% performance anyways. Did your other ram stick die after being overclocked? probably a good indication your RAM doesn't like it. You temps are pretty good though I think. Try the Intel Burn Test. It takes around 5-10 mins and will push your CPU to their max. If it is sitting around 80 or less you are fine. If it goes over 85 and is up there for most of the test then I would start to think about tweaking your settings but otherwise it sounds good.


----------



## smak420

My sistem is 12h prime blend stabile, and i think every other test is non-scence. Specially ibt or linpack that torture and task CPU too much like i never will in real life usage. Having faster memory is for me is more performance in things that im using than OC graphic card


----------



## EvilMonkeyTurds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> My sistem is 12h prime blend stabile, and i think every other test is non-scence. Specially ibt or linpack that torture and task CPU too much like i never will in real life usage. Having faster memory is for me is more performance in things that im using than OC graphic card


Every test has it's use. You can think you are stable by running one test. The point of a test is to torture and press it to the limits so one off crashes don't occur. Just because your usage doesn't ever torture your CPU like IBT doesnt mean your system is stable (not talking about your specific system it is likely stable). The thing that caused the CPU to crash can occur and any level of useage (most errors anyways).

While IBT is not really nessassary if you truely want to make sure your system is stable you will do multiple tests. I have had overclocks that have past 48hrs prime but failed IBT in like 15 minutes and similarly around the other way occasionally.

Anyways I was trying to say to use it to see what max heat you will get rather than to test it to fail. Its a very good baseline. If you get over 85 Deg in IBT then you know your are starting to push your overclock to the limits.

I dont see your overclock of ram providing you any performance gain. There might be a slight Gain in 3D rendering or something like that.. then again that will push your CPU to its near limits depending. You are better off spending $20-40 and getting some dual channel Ram going. You will gain 20% performance boost rather than barely nothing.


----------



## smak420

Small FFT's in Blend ....8K ones, pushes my chip with H100 above 80C on this 1.275vcore .. above 1.35v and 1.40...temps go in roof. Dont think my H100 is faulty, is just not that capable AIO watercooler

I run few times 5.0 ghz on 1.45 ...blend was stabile one hour, but i dont feel comfortable with temps hitting above 95C. IBT would probably do worse.

Maby new thermal paste will change situation, not sure. Or maby to mod my H100 with new hoses and coolant. Pump is working good and on max, lot of fans in case


----------



## kingbobby

Hello All,

Got my 2700k stable at 4.7ghz on a H100 but didnt bother uploading the results, but now upgraded to a custom loop so hit 4.9ghz. I have posted my motherboard screenshots to aid people. Hyper threading enabled.


----------



## joko

Awesome!!!


----------



## smak420

try lower PLL like 1.65..can help stability


----------



## kingbobby

I finally broke 5 GHz without hyper threading, hit my wall cant do 5.1 stable no matter what i do, lower ram speed, play with cpu pll, playing with base clock even as low as 100.5 gives crashes.

Same voltage and settings as 4.9ghz with hyper threading so i guess ive got 1 profile for gaming and 1 for rendering if i need.


----------



## smak420

i dont get how you have so low temps with H100.....mine on 1.34v vcore go above 87C

EDIT: ah ok, now i see EKWB waterblok on pic...never mind


----------



## Sashimi

Congratz kingbobby nicely done. 5.0ghz is very good results.


----------



## kingbobby

Thank you for your help


----------



## Sashimi

I was my pleasure.


----------



## smak420

my corsair H100 (old one not i), cant handle 1.45vcore and 1.15 vccio on 5.0 ghz

temps go above 100C and it throttle....so cant call it propper blend test in prime95...but 2h no crash and errors.

Will try reamount cooler, maybe do some lapping on chip too later today.

Think my crappy chinese HP 151 thermal paste can be issue.. i need some MX4 or coolaboratory liquid ultra for that OC

but at least i think my chip will be able to run 5.0


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> my corsair H100 (old one not i), cant handle 1.45vcore and 1.15 vccio on 5.0 ghz
> 
> temps go above 100C and it throttle....so cant call it propper blend test in prime95...but 2h no crash and errors.
> 
> Will try reamount cooler, maybe do some lapping on chip too later today.
> 
> Think my crappy chinese HP 151 thermal paste can be issue.. i need some MX4 or coolaboratory liquid ultra for that OC
> 
> but at least i think my chip will be able to run 5.0


I don't think thermal paste would make a huge difference. Try run it on a cold winter night with good ventilations in the room. That would probably help more. Or better yet an airconned room.


----------



## smak420

well i dont expect huge difference, but im sure this is probably crappiest TIM on market....and if some MX4 shave off 5C, that will keep me off throttling and i could test that clock speed stability. right now im at 88,97,98,84

Room is cold, somewhere around 15C max

on 4.5 with 1.275 vcore....hottest core is 78C witch i think is too high for that chip and that cooler. I bet lapping will shave most temperatures, pretty sure CPU is not flat. Have some 1000,1500 and 2000 grit sand paper and glass ready

I added some washers between Corsair H100 backplate and motherboard, re apply bad thermalpaste HC 151(chinese ****), and temps are high again, but will wait few days for TIM to settle

talking about TIM...saw some reviews and tests that on H100, make difference up to 10C between good paste like MX4 to crap chinese one like mine.
Gap between high end TIM like coolaboratory liquid ultra and MX4 is smaller...few degrees, not worth it in my case

My goal is to run 5.0ghz Prime95 Blend test under 85C


----------



## kingbobby

Hello Smak420,

Just my advice after spending two weeks going for the 5Ghz researching different methods. The first thing i would suggest is you get coretemp and set over heat protection at 90 degrees (shutdown after 1 sec). Those temperatures are ridiculous and wouldn't even be considered by any overclocker. I would say 90 degree is the limit if you cant keep it below that then back off, because there's no way that will do 24/7 use without damage to cpu and other components.

Change thermal paste if you can i recommend thermal grizzly or arctic silver however this might make a difference of 3 degree if your lucky.the h100 is nothing special i know i had one.

Use the offset method for overclocking as at least you wont cook the chip all the time. Set cpu pll to 'ultra high 75%' and not 100%. voltage spikes are crazy at 100% and instantly add 5-10 degree when your not looking.

See if you can hit 4.8 or 4.9 by staying below 90. if you can hit 4.9, disable hyper threading at the same voltage and you will be stable at 5ghz with lower temps.

Also do the prime95 custom test with 90% ram for true stability. Again as above stated not worth testing 5ghz if your room temperature is high it might be worth waiting for a colder time, case open, room fan on the cpu for extra help while testing.

hope this helps.


----------



## smak420

ah well, i was just curious what my chip is capable of

im running GTX 970 and mostly gaming online MMPORG second life, and should be no big difference in perfornace between 4.5 ghz, and 4.7 what im usually flipping

durring gaming my temps are mid 50' sometimes go up to 60'...idile not important but low 40
That huge temps are only on Prime Blend test

5.0 ghz is just satisfaction to see









Sandy is great, good i have one more Sabertooth P67 motherboard, really dont need to change platform yet soon. It eat everything i throw on it

but soon, if i will be in possibility, will go with EKWB water block, D5 pump and thick 360 radiator....than will be different story


----------



## MarcSayer

smak420, what version of Prime95 are you using? That will make a noticeable difference in temps reached. After v26.6, AVX will be used on all gen2 and later cpus, which will result in higher temps (and voltages if you are running adaptive vcore). I do separate thermal testing and stress testing. The two are totally different. One is overstressing to see if it is stable, the other is testing to see if the cooler can shed the heat a full workload produces. For me, I want to see 80c or below on thermal testing, which I do using the small FFT test in v26.6, and running it for 10-15 mins (until temps stabilize). This ensures that AVX will not be used, and that the workload will be steady at 100%. For stress testing, I pay a lot less attention to the temps, especially if using a test that uses AVX. The whole point of stress testing is to push it hard, really hard, much harder than it should ever otherwise see. So high temps under these conditions are to be expected, to my mind. I prefer it to stay under 90c in this stress testing but sometimes that just isn't possible and I will accept forays into the low 90s and even the mid 90s as long as they are not prolonged. I will run this for 4-5 hours tops. Just to see if it is stable. I follow that up with an extended stress test using x264 (running 16 threads) for at least 12 hours. It puts a steady load on the CPU keeping it at 100% and stressing it as well. But it does not generate the sort of heat some of the more brutal stress tests do. I see it as a good real life extended stress test. Then I use the computer, hard, for a couple days, noting temps. And unless temps are high (over 80c under normal hard use, or over 75c under x264), I call it good. Here's my latest project being thermal tested at 5.1GHz and 5.0GHz. This is with a 120mm Intel brand AIO made by Asetek. The 5.0GHz was 24/7 stable and maxed out at 88c running Linpak AVX which I was very happy with. It was not stable at 5.1GHz past about 2 hours on Linpak AVX. Temps were the same so that wasn't the issue, and I wasn't willing to go higher on the voltage. I suspect it was the 102 Bclk that was causing problems, but. I haven't had a chance to test a 51 multiplier instead.


----------



## smak420

im using Prime97 27.7

think is from 2012, and made for sandy bridge. I set my clock back to 4.5 ghz,

vcore 1.275
Dram 1.50v
PLL 1.65v
LLC ultra high
CPU current capability 110%
spread spectrum -Disabled
c states disabled
eist c1 enabled

rest on auto

my idile temps are 34.34. 37.33
Load on blend under 8K and 12K instructions 71,77,78,72

People say good TIM will wash out few temp difference... im not sure about that. This one im using is probably worst one.



I bet using something more quality like MX4, Thermal Grizzly, Noctua NH-1 will shave off a lot of temp. Somewhere on other forums, people test them, with few time changing method of application, and difference between bad one like mine, and good one like Noctua NH-1 was 10C. With lapping up to 10C more.

I have different backplate than Corsairs H100 original one, with added washers. Think pressure on CPU is much better now. Also my AIO is old, not sure if there is some evaporation...pump is on max.

Here on forum, i saw people using same chip and cooler with much lower temps,but i take that with grain of salt. TIM is spreaded evenly, but i think lapping will do wonders, pretty sure my cpu is concave


----------



## MarcSayer

Yeah v27.7 uses AVX with your cpu, which will result in higher temps. You may have other issues, like your TIM (I use Gelid GC Extreme, it is ranked #2 for non metallics, after Grizzly Kryonaugt, but to me the very small improvement that the Grizzly gives, isn't worth the added cost). But the Prime95 version is definitely a big factor. Try either going to v26.6 or disable AVX in v27.7 by adding the following line "CpuSupportsFMA3=0" (without the quotes) to the local.txt file. My experience is that TIM,even going from crap to the best, will only make a small difference, maybe 5c at best. If your cpu really isn't flat, that will be an issue, but a few passes with some lapping compound will tell you right away of that is the case.

Try running without AVX and just run small FFTs for 15 mins or so, and see what your temps are. If they are 80c or below, that's fine. Then try stress testing without AVX as well, like regular blend for a few hours and see if it is stable and what your max temps are.


----------



## smak420

well i try 26.6 now. With 4.5 and 1.275vcore and 1.65 PLL, is all good, max temp is around 75C in 8k and 12k FTT... but when i go higher vcore like 1.35+ temps flying in sky

for 5.0 i need 1.45vcore, and temps pretty fast hitting 95+C

ah well....4.5 on sandy is plenty, i dont see any bottlenecks with my GTX970, and not some significant improvements in gaming. Will stick on this....i7 2600k is still potent chip

EDIT: Just pass 15h Prime Blend test on 4.5 ghz i7 2600

Vcore *1.275v*
LLC ultra high
Dram 1.5v
*PLL: 1.625v
VCCIO 0.975v*
Spread spectrum disabled
BCLK 100
multi *46x*
C1 - enabled
C states -disabled
EIST-enabled
VCCSA-0.925 (stock)

dropping VCCIO and PLL just few notches i manage to drop temps by 9C

Corsair H100 keep cores 64,68,69,65

EDIT: playing with new i5 2500k, this time i got low vid one









Vcore *1.285v*
LLC ultra high
Dram 1.5v
*PLL: 1.625v
VCCIO 0.975v*
Spread spectrum disabled
BCLK 100
multi 45x
C1 - enabled
C states -disabled
EIST-enabled
VCCSA-0.925 (stock)

Temps after 15h Prime95 blend 64, 70, 70, 66
Temps after 20 passes of IBT 71,78,79, 75
Temps after 4h of OCCT small data set 65,70,70,67

i think i can call this maschine stabile


----------



## ilflacco

Hello there!
Proud 2600k userhere, running with nhd14 @4.5ghz 1.28v or @4.7 1.36v (llc high) with 2133mhz cl10 ram TeamGroup Vulkan, Asus p8p67 Deluxe, gtx970 WFOC @1530mhz +260 memory (airboss Bios) .
I have an answer for you: i wanna try to reach stable 4.9/5ghz oc, what is the real max vcore i can shoot?
Someone says 1.55v, others 1.37v daily. I dont really know :| Some of you running the chip from day one with 1.4+ vcore?
Someone says to expect fast chip degradation over 1.44v, some running 1.5v+ from day one. I m kinda confused.
Any advice?
Ps sorry for my english, im italian.
Thanks
Just readed first post, my fault


----------



## smak420

im finally Prime Blend stabile thru all tests (15+h) on 5.0ghz











Next step is lapping cpu and cooler with 400,600,1000, 1500 grit sandpaper, changing thermal paste to Noctua NH-1, and trying to shave off at least 5C.
During Prime 8K test i saw throttling couple seconds, but on average i was around 77-80C thru test.

Im satisfied with this OC, 5.0 ghz was my goal. Maybe ill invest now in some cheap 2133 2x8gb sticks


----------



## pc-illiterate

average temps dont fry chips. highest temps do.
it isnt 15 hours and its stable. make sure it makes a complete cycle. first fft runs a second time.
nice accomplishment though.


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> im finally Prime Blend stabile thru all tests (15+h) on 5.0ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is lapping cpu and cooler with 400,600,1000, 1500 grit sandpaper, changing thermal paste to Noctua NH-1, and trying to shave off at least 5C.
> During Prime 8K test i saw throttling couple seconds, but on average i was around 77-80C thru test.
> 
> Im satisfied with this OC, 5.0 ghz was my goal. Maybe ill invest now in some cheap 2133 2x8gb sticks


Hey man those temps are not good at all, 98° on a core, you are about to fry that chip, not considering that it will electromigrate fast on those temps. Lower that voltage ans clocks until you find some proper cooling. Just an advice... Cheers.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Hey man those temps are not good at all, 98° on a core, you are about to fry that chip, not considering that it will electromigrate fast on those temps. Lower that voltage ans clocks until you find some proper cooling. Just an advice... Cheers.


he said he is looking to shave 5* off his temps. lapping and changing paste wont do it though. either way, it isnt stable. when you have thermal throttling, it isnt stable. leave him be. he'll be chasing crashes and buying a new chip soon.

btw, he also says its an i7 2600k when you can see its an i5 2500k.


----------



## smak420

where did i say is i7?

if you try to read few posts, not just watching pictures, you may notice

Throtling above 95C was on brief moment during 8K literations
"

EDIT: playing with new i5 2500k, this time i got low vid one thumb.gif "

Lapping done, changed new thermal paste Noctua NH1. Temps are 11C lower! will post pictures later max temp now is 77,84,86, 79

Lapping and changing thermal paste helped a lot

pics of lapping when i find usb cable


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smak420*
> 
> where did i say is i7?
> 
> if you try to read few posts, not just watching pictures, you may notice
> 
> Throtling above 95C was on brief moment during 8K literations
> "
> 
> EDIT: playing with new i5 2500k, this time i got low vid one thumb.gif "
> 
> Lapping done, changed new thermal paste Noctua NH1. Temps are 11C lower! will post pictures later max temp now is 77,84,86, 79
> 
> Lapping and changing thermal paste helped a lot
> 
> pics of lapping when i find usb cable


you cant edit the post that contained what youre asking about. that edited post is exactly where you said you have an i7 2600k. something else is also different. you didnt just drop 11*C. the paste change was worth 3* tops and no one lapping sandy got more than a 4-5* improvement. i played with mine for too long and researched and kept up with what was going on way too long to believe that. but, good for you. whatever. dont care.


----------



## Notor1ouS

ive been running my [email protected],5ghz with 1,344V for like 6years nearly.
now iam trying to push it even higher, like 4,7-4,9ghz.
right now iam at 1,401V @4,7ghz + vPLL 1,71V.

my question now, are voltages up to 1,475V always safe ? (if temps are below 80°)


----------



## pc-illiterate

its not temps and voltages together kill a chip. either 1 will kill a chip. i wouldnt go higher than 1.425v unless you dont plan to keep it. i ran my 2500k at 4.5ghz until february when i got my 3960x. i had zero problems with anything. sandy bridge is is still a killer cpu at 4.4ghz and up.


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> its not temps and voltages together kill a chip. either 1 will kill a chip. i wouldnt go higher than 1.425v unless you dont plan to keep it. i ran my 2500k at 4.5ghz until february when i got my 3960x. i had zero problems with anything. sandy bridge is is still a killer cpu at 4.4ghz and up.


I was stopping by to check out my post from ages ago. Still running the gaming/streaming/video editing sig rig for almost 6 years at 1.45v.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> I was stopping by to check out my post from ages ago. Still running the gaming/streaming/video editing sig rig for almost 6 years at 1.45v.


Very awesome! It's still amazing to me what a STUNNER Sandy Bridge was/is. I'm not sure we'll see another chip like that that blew everything away and lasted for 7 years. I'm still running my 2600k @ 4.7 @1.37~ volts after 6 years. I'm barely considering upgrading when Coffee Lake comes out. As is, my Sandy is running my 1080ti just fine and there isn't any game I can't knock out of the park at Ultra, even at my 3440x1440 resolution.

The only reason I may bite on the next gen k series is to get some of the nice updated chipset features.


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Very awesome! It's still amazing to me what a STUNNER Sandy Bridge was/is. I'm not sure we'll see another chip like that that blew everything away and lasted for 7 years. I'm still running my 2600k @ 4.7 @1.37~ volts after 6 years. I'm barely considering upgrading when Coffee Lake comes out. As is, my Sandy is running my 1080ti just fine and there isn't any game I can't knock out of the park at Ultra, even at my 3440x1440 resolution.
> 
> The only reason I may bite on the next gen k series is to get some of the nice updated chipset features.


I am in the same boat completely, except my aging GTX 970 is falling behind in performance in some of my favorite games. Still had 8GB of ram until not too long ago. Full rebuild is coming, but I just needed to pay my respects to this amazing chip and all the folks in here who are part of its storied history.


----------



## XxMikeMasterxX

I've been running my i7-2600K at 4.4 GHz ever since November 2011 when I first got it. I recently decided to try for a higher stable overclock and settled on 4.7 GHz @ 1.39 vcore, occasional spikes to 1.404 in monitoring programs. I love the hell out of this chip and I don't foresee an upgrade for several years more. If I can make it to 2020 with the same girl named Sandy that blessed my life in 2011, I'll be the happiest computer user in the world.

Suffice to say I'm getting old, but they just don't make 'em like they used to.

Long live Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Kiikkunaama

Hi, is this thread still alive?

Im looking for some help with my i5-2500k and P8Z68-V LE mobo. Id like to overclock my CPU but im not that familiar with OCing because ive been doing it so little and the biggest problem to me is to know the right settings in BIOS and how OFFSET works. If somebody would be nice and tell me the right settings in bios and explain me a bit about offset and im good to go. atm im running at 4,7GHz at 1,45V and id like to take volts a bit down and maybe get to 4,8 - 5,0GHz if its possible. Thank you for advance!


----------



## IEATFISH

Soooo, spreadsheet deleted?


----------



## WiSH2oo0

We need a Stable Coffee Lake Club!


----------



## iPDrop

WiSH2oo0 said:


> We need a Stable Coffee Lake Club!


I'll be the first to sign up


----------



## smak420

nooo...we need to keep this thread alive. Sandy still rocks


----------



## merlin__36

7 years later I have found you! Hello Sandy Club.


----------



## merlin__36

XxMikeMasterxX said:


> I've been running my i7-2600K at 4.4 GHz ever since November 2011 when I first got it. I recently decided to try for a higher stable overclock and settled on 4.7 GHz @ 1.39 vcore, occasional spikes to 1.404 in monitoring programs. I love the hell out of this chip and I don't foresee an upgrade for several years more. If I can make it to 2020 with the same girl named Sandy that blessed my life in 2011, I'll be the happiest computer user in the world.
> 
> Suffice to say I'm getting old, but they just don't make 'em like they used to.
> 
> Long live Sandy Bridge.


How funny when I first got my 2600k I got it to 4.7 but ran it at 4.4 forever until recently trying to get on board with 160hz gaming.


----------



## cba1986

Same 2600k here. but oc at 4.8 became unstable and had to upper the voltage. 

i think i will bite the bullet on CFL. Icelake 10nm is still far away and z390 bring nothing to the table.


----------



## gene-z

Does anyone have a backup of the spreadsheet? It seems to have been deleted.


----------



## stg43x

Please update the thread. Google link was died.


----------



## noxious89123

Obvious but relevant necro...

It's crazy how long lived and how useable these CPUs have remained. My 2600K has suffered some degredation in the last couple of years. I settled for 4.3GHz on air, until a couple of years ago when I upgraded to a full custom watercooling loop. I was able to achieve 4.95GHz @ 101x49, with about 1.48v vcore. I settled in with a "daily use" OC of 4.9Ghz 100x49 1.46v, however it was quite "spiky" coming on and off load, and would sometimes spike to 1.5v, which I think is what degraded the chip. I've since been using it at 4.6GHz 1.44v

I've managed to prolong the life of this setup with a few changes over the years. Originally I built it with 2x 2GB sticks of 2133MHz RAM, and a few months later added another pair. In hindsight this was a poor setup, but it worked. (I never understood at the time that the IMC was the limiting factor, not the RAM). In recent years I've swapped to 2x 8GB 1866MHz modules, going as far as to buy similar G.Skill RipJaws X modules, and swapping the blue heatspreaders onto the new (red) sticks. I'm still having fun with it now, doing my first real memory overclocking, tweaking primary and secondary timings. I found the IMC will handle 2133MHz with 1.21250v. In hindsight, that was probably also too much.

I've been using this machine since I had an 8800GT, through to a GTX560Ti, a GTX970 and currently a watercooled GTX980Ti. How bonkers is that?

It's a vastly different machine than it used to be, but it's kept up all the same.

I'll be retiring it soon. I've got a Crosshair VIII Dark Hero on pre-order for the 19th January, and hope to find a 5900X when availability improves and Scan finally clear their pre-orders. I'm eyeing up some 2x 16GB 3600MHz CL16 Samsung B-die RAM to boot.

I'm quite fond of my old machine, and I'm glad I can retire it in working condition. Maybe I'll frame it and mount it on the wall 

I'll upload some "first built" and "present day" pictures, if anyone cares to see them?


----------



## mxthunder

Totally agree... still running sandy bridge and Ivy bridge based stuff in my daughters PC, as well as my HTPC and various other systems with modern GPUs in them. Only recently upgraded a few of my main machines this summer to Comet lake stuff and the gains really werent that huge for what I do.
Long live Sandy bridge!


----------



## noxious89123

> Long live Sandy bridge!


All hail! The finest quality magic sand! X)


----------

